# Clear Blue Fertility Monitor



## garkat23

Hi all
I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!

Thanks 
x x x x x


----------



## freefalling

Hey there, i have one but this is my first month of using it, so don't really have much advice. I think as long as we make sure we always test when it asks we are doing all we can. I was so excited the other day to see i had moved from low ferility to high, just waiting to peak now, ooh err!! There are so many successful reviews online thou, just a small amount it never worked for so i am hoping (and praying!)

Good luck x


----------



## garkat23

I'm only on cd3 so obviously still waiting for my highs and peaks, hope they come am a bit worried incase i don't get them as not ovulating! I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!
Good luck freefalling can you keep me updated with how it's going!
x x x


----------



## surreysharon

I love mine. Got Highs and 2 Peak days in the first month. Very helpful tool x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> I'm only on cd3 so obviously still waiting for my highs and peaks, hope they come am a bit worried incase i don't get them as not ovulating! I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!
> Good luck freefalling can you keep me updated with how it's going!
> x x x

Sure thang, we can keep eachother going..... i got my high on day 6 and today is day 10 so hoping i peak soon! Can't happen fast enough, i totally know what you mean about wanting to be ovulating, i was worried, hell i still am! Does being high mean you will def ovulate????


----------



## jeanettekaren

Even if you get a peak it is not a guarantee that you ovulated. The only sure sign is a temp rise (if you are charting aswell). I find the cbfm useful to know when to start bd'ing. We usually start on the first high and go through until my temps say I have O'd. It's still not an exact science though because last month I had a week of highs before my peaks so we bd'd a lot!! This month I only had 2 highs before I had a peak.


----------



## freefalling

oh gosh this is SO complicated!! I'm gonna wait to start temping cos i can already sense i am becoming more and more obsessed by this! will try the monitor alone for the first few months. 

Its a science!! Oli x x


----------



## Babynumber1

well if thats the case that the monitor is not a definate that you ovulate then god im never gunna conceive!I dont do temping i cant do it.
I had possitive opks on the 2 peak days.
xx


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> I'm only on cd3 so obviously still waiting for my highs and peaks, hope they come am a bit worried incase i don't get them as not ovulating! I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!
> Good luck freefalling can you keep me updated with how it's going!
> x x x

Hey hun, how did you get on this morning? I am still high, really hoping to peak soon!! Was sitting on the side of the bath watching (as per) and i was absolutely convinced it was gonna go back down to low, paranoid of what?? :dohh:


----------



## LuluBee

I used the CBFM for one month - only had sex twice because my husband was away - and am sat here typing this with a 3 month old baby fast asleep in my arms. I'm sure the monitor was key to helping us conceive.

Good luck ladies hope you all get your bfps soon xx


----------



## freefalling

LuluBee said:


> I used the CBFM for one month - only had sex twice because my husband was away - and am sat here typing this with a 3 month old baby fast asleep in my arms. I'm sure the monitor was key to helping us conceive.
> 
> Good luck ladies hope you all get your bfps soon xx

oooh i hope so x

congratulations :hug:


----------



## garkat23

freefalling said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only on cd3 so obviously still waiting for my highs and peaks, hope they come am a bit worried incase i don't get them as not ovulating! I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!
> Good luck freefalling can you keep me updated with how it's going!
> x x x
> 
> Hey hun, how did you get on this morning? I am still high, really hoping to peak soon!! Was sitting on the side of the bath watching (as per) and i was absolutely convinced it was gonna go back down to low, paranoid of what?? :dohh:Click to expand...

Still on low so have got all that to come - I'm sure I'll soon be stressing about whether or not I'm going to get peak or not. I'm so paranoid! Trying to remain positive this month!!
x x x


----------



## garkat23

LuluBee said:


> I used the CBFM for one month - only had sex twice because my husband was away - and am sat here typing this with a 3 month old baby fast asleep in my arms. I'm sure the monitor was key to helping us conceive.
> 
> Good luck ladies hope you all get your bfps soon xx

Thanks LuluBee really hoping it helps!!
x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> LuluBee said:
> 
> 
> I used the CBFM for one month - only had sex twice because my husband was away - and am sat here typing this with a 3 month old baby fast asleep in my arms. I'm sure the monitor was key to helping us conceive.
> 
> Good luck ladies hope you all get your bfps soon xx
> 
> Thanks LuluBee really hoping it helps!!
> x x xClick to expand...


Morning garkat23, how are you? did you test? i'm still high, still no bloomin peaks yet! Wonder when we will both move? 

Its FRIDAY!!! whoop whoop and its bank holiday, yahooooo! xx


----------



## pennypoptart

How many highs have you had in total now freefalling? I had 3 highs before my peak days? The maximum I've had is 4. Don't be disheartened though, the first month it's still 'learning' you, and next month it should give you more accurate readings (but hopefully you'll get a :BFP: so no next month!!)


----------



## freefalling

pennypoptart said:


> How many highs have you had in total now freefalling? I had 3 highs before my peak days? The maximum I've had is 4. Don't be disheartened though, the first month it's still 'learning' you, and next month it should give you more accurate readings (but hopefully you'll get a :BFP: so no next month!!)

Morning Penny, how's tricks? I've been "high" since day 6 and today is day 12 - not sure how normal that is? I am obsessed, OH is waking up asking "well" in the morning now? LOL! I am noticing stuff i have never noticed before, like last night i was out seeing a show and when i got in a had clear, sticky CM (TMI i know) not sure what thats all about??? Oli x x


----------



## garkat23

I'm still on low thinking it might ask me to start testing tomorrow.
The sticky clear cm is a good sign you sound like your body is gearing up to ovulate! Fx'd!!
Will keep you updated! 
x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> I'm still on low thinking it might ask me to start testing tomorrow.
> The sticky clear cm is a good sign you sound like your body is gearing up to ovulate! Fx'd!!
> Will keep you updated!
> x x

Oh wow! do ya think? lock the doors :sex: all weekend then! LOL! Def not thinking it will happen this month, its only been a week since we stopped using condoms! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Haven't you started testing? what day are you? that little machine is wicked. i love it!

Oli x


----------



## honey08

i used persona, exact same as CB, but little bit cheaper ....... used for 3mth then got :bfp: wud defo recommend, but u shudnt use if ur cycles 35+ days long, and if u buy 2nd hand u must re-set it otherwise its just a waste :hugs:


----------



## garkat23

On day 5 on the monitor.
Ha ha ha sounds like you'll be having a fun weekend x x


----------



## freefalling

honey08 said:


> i used persona, exact same as CB, but little bit cheaper ....... used for 3mth then got :bfp: wud defo recommend, but u shudnt use if ur cycles 35+ days long, and if u buy 2nd hand u must re-set it otherwise its just a waste :hugs:

oh wow, congratulations! I really hope we are as lucky as you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## FBbaby

I had a look at this and it looks fab. I initially thought I would only consider getting it if nothing had happened for a whilst, but now am thinking that if I am going to spend the money on it, I might as well make the best of it from the start!

I was surprised to read on their information leaflet that your chances of getting pg by bd'ing two days before rather than on the day of ov were not that much less. 

I've decided to wait for signs that the witch is on her way this month (my temp normally start going down the day or two days before she's due) and order it then so that at least I will have playing with it to look forward to!


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> On day 5 on the monitor.
> Ha ha ha sounds like you'll be having a fun weekend x x

Ooh def post and let me know, will be checking tomorrow for an update. So you are a week behind me (right, note to self!) :hugs:

:sex: = :happydance: = :bfp: (in an ideal world!)


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> I had a look at this and it looks fab. I initially thought I would only consider getting it if nothing had happened for a whilst, but now am thinking that if I am going to spend the money on it, I might as well make the best of it from the start!
> 
> I was surprised to read on their information leaflet that your chances of getting pg by bd'ing two days before rather than on the day of ov were not that much less.
> 
> I've decided to wait for signs that the witch is on her way this month (my temp normally start going down the day or two days before she's due) and order it then so that at least I will have playing with it to look forward to!

Hey FBbaby, this is my first month so def not an expert but i am loving it! I think half the joy is knowing i press the button, so it feels like we are really doing something positive (if you know what i mean?). I really hope :witch: doesn't come for you and your already :baby: x x x


----------



## jeanettekaren

FBbaby said:


> I've decided to wait for signs that the witch is on her way this month (my temp normally start going down the day or two days before she's due) and order it then so that at least I will have playing with it to look forward to!

Make sure you order it in plenty of time, you will need to set it on day 1 of your cycle or you will have to wait another month to use it


----------



## FBbaby

Thank you. I've seen they do next day delivery with Amazon, so will be on red alert as soon as that temp goes down! Would love to be pg this month, but trying to be realistic!
It does sound fun to play with...surely we girls are entitled to our fun with electronic toys too!!


----------



## pennypoptart

OK... so I have had my 2 peak days now, and my one compulsory high day after that!! Low again today... so I think the nookie is now over (DH will be pleased, he is zonked!)

FF thinks I've ov'd as well... so that's good... let the 2WW commence.

freefalling have a good weekend! :sex::sex::sex::blush:!!!


----------



## cinnamum

how many times can you use it??? or is it like a preg test?
sorry if i sound dense x x x x


----------



## honey08

pls pls dont 4get if ur buying 2nd hand u need to re-set them properly, tells u online how to do so xx


----------



## honey08

u use one stick one time, when the monitor asks u for one x


----------



## Misskitty

FBbaby said:


> Thank you. I've seen they do next day delivery with Amazon, so will be on red alert as soon as that temp goes down! Would love to be pg this month, but trying to be realistic!
> It does sound fun to play with...surely we girls are entitled to our fun with electronic toys too!!

Hi FBaby, don't know if you're in the UK or not, but Tesco have got the CBFMs on offer for £24!!!! until 17th May. I bought one last month and this is my first month using it. They only seem to have them at the bigger tescos where there is a pharmacy. Unfortunatley you can't order online, but i just phoned my nearest big store and asked them to hold one for me.


----------



## cinnamum

oh, is it expensive???


----------



## FBbaby

Oh, thank you MissKitty. Massive cost difference...On my way to Tesco I am! I knew I wanted to go shopping today, couldn't think of a proper excuse! Then again, AF is due before, maybe I could wait...but then they might be out by then....arggg, what a dilemma this baby making business is!


----------



## Misskitty

I had the same dilemma when i bought mine, but if you find you don't need it after all, you can sell it on ebay for more than £24! :happydance: I'd say get one while you can at that price!


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> FBbaby said:
> 
> 
> Thank you. I've seen they do next day delivery with Amazon, so will be on red alert as soon as that temp goes down! Would love to be pg this month, but trying to be realistic!
> It does sound fun to play with...surely we girls are entitled to our fun with electronic toys too!!
> 
> Hi FBaby, don't know if you're in the UK or not, but Tesco have got the CBFMs on offer for £24!!!! until 17th May. I bought one last month and this is my first month using it. They only seem to have them at the bigger tescos where there is a pharmacy. Unfortunatley you can't order online, but i just phoned my nearest big store and asked them to hold one for me.Click to expand...

WOW what a bargain! I was about £20 for the sticks alone :hissy:


----------



## Misskitty

Unfortunately they don't have the sticks on offer as well! Or they didn't when i bought mine. I think i got mine off amazon for about £13, i didn't feel too bad about spending money on the sticks since i'd saved about £65 on the monitor! :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> Unfortunately they don't have the sticks on offer as well! Or they didn't when i bought mine. I think i got mine off amazon for about £13, i didn't feel too bad about spending money on the sticks since i'd saved about £65 on the monitor! :happydance:

oh stop rubbing it in, LOL!!!:rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Could someone please confirm - you have to start using it on CD1? I'm on CD3, would I have to wait until next month now?


----------



## sweetie_c

My first month of using the monitor and got my :bfp: I will recommend it:happydance:


----------



## sweetie_c

Sue Dunhym you programme the monitopr on the first day of your period (in the morning or if your period started in the afternoon or night then programme it for the next day in the morning) You have to read the instructions booklet to fully understand how it works. The monitor will ask you for your first test from CD6 onwards. Depending on your cycle you only need 10 sticks but the monitor may ask for more sticks as its getting to know your cycle.


----------



## Misskitty

Sue Dunhym said:


> Could someone please confirm - you have to start using it on CD1? I'm on CD3, would I have to wait until next month now?

No, the instructions say that you can start using it up to CD5. When you first use it you cab tell it what CD you're on (up to 5), any further than that and you have to wait until next month.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, thanks for that :)


----------



## garkat23

sweetie_c said:


> My first month of using the monitor and got my :bfp: I will recommend it:happydance:

I really hope i'm that lucky!!
How long were you trying before using the CBFM?
x x


----------



## garkat23

Freefalling will def keep you updated!
To all those who have used it before - did you all get a peak on the first month?
x x x


----------



## pennypoptart

garkat23 said:


> Freefalling will def keep you updated!
> To all those who have used it before - did you all get a peak on the first month?
> x x x

I got a peak on first month... think I got preggo on month 4 of using it.


----------



## FBbaby

Argggg, went to my local Tesco Extra....they were totally out (firt they didn't even know what I was talking about). I got them to contact the two closest Tesco extra, all out of stock too...why has there has to be so many women TTC in my area (reknown for its elderly population....)


----------



## honey08

phone around and see if any other store will post u one if u pay for pnp,,,,,,,didnt they say when they wud get some more in ?


----------



## FBbaby

I'll try to make other calls but I don't think they do posting, only online and it isn't available. The assistant said they didn't have a date for any future delivery. It is no surprise at such an amazing price, so frustating though!


----------



## freefalling

Off to bed, will be reporting back in the morning to see who is low, high or peak!! Oli x x


----------



## ineedaseed

mine knows my cycle really well now, this month i shot from low to peak, had two peak days followed by one high, according to FF it all tied in quite nicely! 
keeping my fingers crossed for a BFP!! xx


----------



## cath

FBbaby said:


> Argggg, went to my local Tesco Extra....they were totally out (firt they didn't even know what I was talking about). I got them to contact the two closest Tesco extra, all out of stock too...why has there has to be so many women TTC in my area (reknown for its elderly population....)

Its not just your area, I rang round 4 the other day & none of them had them in or knew when they were getting them in, 3 of them didnt seem to have a clue what I was on about, the other time, I got directly through to the pharmacist who had heard of them but said they hadnt had them in stock for ages


----------



## freefalling

Morning! well? how is everyone, looks like a crackin day!

POAS again this morning, and i am still high, thats 7 days on the trot now? is my machine duff? the line on the stick is getting darker and clearer by the day? although that could be my imagination, LOL!

Hope someone is peaking :hissy: i want to as well!!

:hug::hug:


----------



## SonnyEm

freefalling, don't worry that's fine. Most one cycle I had was 9 highs before a peak! Then each month that got less and less as it was 'learning' my cycles. 

Ok question for ya, got a bfp but unfortunately wasn't a sticky one. When I next get af should i completely re-set my monitor and start over or just hit the 'm' button? Will be onto cd60 or 70-ish by then so that might completely upset it! 
Hope lots of sticky bfp's for you all!


----------



## freefalling

SonnyEm said:


> freefalling, don't worry that's fine. Most one cycle I had was 9 highs before a peak! Then each month that got less and less as it was 'learning' my cycles.
> 
> Ok question for ya, got a bfp but unfortunately wasn't a sticky one. When I next get af should i completely re-set my monitor and start over or just hit the 'm' button? Will be onto cd60 or 70-ish by then so that might completely upset it!
> Hope lots of sticky bfp's for you all!

Hey SonnyEm, how are you? Gorgeous day huh? I'm sorry it wasn't a sticky one :hug: might be worth calling the helpline and asking them - i'm not sure! 

Wishing us all sticky little beans! Oli x


----------



## Omi

freefalling said:


> _Ok question for ya, got a bfp but unfortunately wasn't a sticky one. When I next get af should i completely re-set my monitor and start over or just hit the 'm' button? Will be onto cd60 or 70-ish by then so that might completely upset it! quote]_
> 
> Ive used my cbfm for a looong time and have conceived twice- i have also mc twice and each time ive just gone ahead and and pressed the 'm' button no problem. Once it said cd99 on it, lol! It follows your cycle all the time not just the first month or two- which is the genious part- as your cycle does change now and then so go ahead and dont worry!
> 
> Also, i totally credit the cbfm for getting pg twice- i love that little machine!!
> 
> Good luck!!


----------



## SonnyEm

Thanks Omni, will go push it now!! fx you get a super sticky bean soon too. 
Have missed my little machine these past few weeks!! lol


----------



## sweetie_c

garkat23 said:


> sweetie_c said:
> 
> 
> My first month of using the monitor and got my :bfp: I will recommend it:happydance:
> 
> I really hope i'm that lucky!!
> How long were you trying before using the CBFM?
> x xClick to expand...

Was trying over a year, was temping, used preseed etc etc, I think what also helped me was loosing 1 stone and eating a healthy diet especially advocados and drinking loads of gensing tea.

Sending you loads of baby dust :hug:


----------



## garkat23

Well I poas for the first time this morning and am still on low fertility so looking forward to seeing it increase!! Hope I don't have to wait too long!
Hope everyone is doing ok!
Fingers crossed for BFP's soon everyone still waiting!!
x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Well I poas for the first time this morning and am still on low fertility so looking forward to seeing it increase!! Hope I don't have to wait too long!
> Hope everyone is doing ok!
> Fingers crossed for BFP's soon everyone still waiting!!
> x x x

Hey Garkat, you never know it might happen tomorrow or Monday! Wicked! I was so excited when mine moved, LOL! Still waiting for a peak. I am shattered, fell asleep earlier and for the past few days i have had AF feelings but not due only on CD13 so don't have a clue whats going on. 

Get :sex: apparently if you have a sperm friendly cervix sperm can survive for up to 5 days? :sex:

Fx Oli x x


----------



## garkat23

Well had a bit of an incident today - was up at 3.30 for work and was so tired forgot to poas so had to use 2nd urine at about 4 am - managed to do a little (sorry tmi) but now worried i have messed up the whole months cycle!! 2nd morning urine was yellow. Result still low fertility - do u think ok? Or have messed up CBFM cycle?
How u getting on Freefalling?
x x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Well had a bit of an incident today - was up at 3.30 for work and was so tired forgot to poas so had to use 2nd urine at about 4 am - managed to do a little (sorry tmi) but now worried i have messed up the whole months cycle!! 2nd morning urine was yellow. Result still low fertility - do u think ok? Or have messed up CBFM cycle?
> How u getting on Freefalling?
> x x x x

Hey there, i'm sure you'll be ok.... ur wee was still prob very un-diluted (lol) see what it says tomorrow mate. I am on CD15 and my monitor is still showing high - i am convinced summat is wrong but OH says it was showing low very early on so not sure what to think??? opinions??? 

Roll on peak!! its like waiting for a kettle to boil, yawn!

Oli x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies

I too have purchased a CBFM this weekend - :witch: showed up Saturday Afternoon so I had to set the monitor as CD1 on Sunday Morning.

Should start testing Friday morning - Im so excited :happydance:

Unfortunately I paid full price for mine out of boots £100 then £20 for tests. Took it out the "baby fund" - But I am sure it will be sooooo worth it *when* (note the PMA) we get our :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## SonnyEm

freefalling said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> Well had a bit of an incident today - was up at 3.30 for work and was so tired forgot to poas so had to use 2nd urine at about 4 am - managed to do a little (sorry tmi) but now worried i have messed up the whole months cycle!! 2nd morning urine was yellow. Result still low fertility - do u think ok? Or have messed up CBFM cycle?
> How u getting on Freefalling?
> x x x x
> 
> Am sure that'll be ok still. Plenty times I had to pee in the night but unable get a stick or remembering to poas. Still tested at later and the results were what they should have been. Hope the peak appears soon then the bfp soon after!Click to expand...


----------



## freefalling

Come on clear blue girlies - where are you??

Update, CD16 today, still showing high??? Got cramps in my tum sometimes, not all the time and wee-ing like a horse - do you think its a kidney infection? Not due AF till 20th so bit of a wait to test. Also have no real clue when i O-ve cos this is cycle 1, all i know it the monitor moved up to high on day 6 and hasn't moved since. TMI but CM has changed, was thick and sticky and now not much at all, def not the same consistancy its more watery. Yuck!!!

Right, off to get organised xx


----------



## freefalling

just read in the manual that if you show being high for longer than 19 days it can mean you are infertile??? FCUK sake nothing like putting the fear of god into someone. Tempted to stop using the machine. Sob Sob.

Oli x


----------



## garkat23

Hi freefalling
Sorry not been on all weekend - don't read to much into that!
Well I'm still poas and am still on low! CD10 but CD9 on monitor due to starting af afternoon before setting monitor!
Are you onto the second set of test sticks? I think i'll be using all 20 at this rate.
QUESTION to all previous or current CBFM users: What do the lines on the stick mean? Which measures what?? Also on what days did you start to see a high before peak??
Keep your chin up freefalling this is only the first month and like alot of people have said the machine is getting to know us!!
Fx's for :bfp:'s soon
x x


----------



## Misskitty

Woop Woop! It's my first month using CBFM and i _Finally_ got a peak (CD19) :happydance:. It's been a bit of a strange month for me as i usually Ov around CD13, but i'm sure CBFM has got it right as got first +OPK yesterday as well.


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> Woop Woop! It's my first month using CBFM and i _Finally_ got a peak (CD19) :happydance:. It's been a bit of a strange month for me as i usually Ov around CD13, but i'm sure CBFM has got it right as got first +OPK yesterday as well.

:happydance::happydance: oh that has cheered me up no end! How long were you high for? LOL!! Hope i peak soon too. Was ready to chuck it out the window earlier, haha!

Good luck babe hope you get your :bfp: soon x x


----------



## garkat23

That's great news!! Brilliant! Hope I don't have to wait too long for mine!! Get:sex: kitty!! Keep us updated!!
x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Hi freefalling
> Sorry not been on all weekend - don't read to much into that!
> Well I'm still poas and am still on low! CD10 but CD9 on monitor due to starting af afternoon before setting monitor!
> Are you onto the second set of test sticks? I think i'll be using all 20 at this rate.
> QUESTION to all previous or current CBFM users: What do the lines on the stick mean? Which measures what?? Also on what days did you start to see a high before peak??
> Keep your chin up freefalling this is only the first month and like alot of people have said the machine is getting to know us!!
> Fx's for :bfp:'s soon
> x x

Hey garkat, i think i will be using the whole box of sticks! i am already into the second 10, expensive hobby but be SO worth it for us both x x

I'm not sure what the lines mean, mine are definetly different shades of blue some days, LOL! We are OBSESSED :muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## Misskitty

I had 7 days of highs before today (and about 5 days of Lows before that i think!)


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> I had 7 days of highs before today (and about 5 days of Lows before that i think!)

thanks for replying Miss Kitty! I really hope you get :bfp: f x'd x x


----------



## freefalling

well ladies, what are your little "buddies" saying today - mine is still high! Day 17 today. Hoping it will switch soon but not obsessing, month one is the "getting to know you month" so have taken a massive chill pill, LOL!

How are you guys? x x


----------



## Misskitty

Yay! Second peak day today!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Boo! :growlmad: got CD 21 blood tests tomorrow and i know the levels will come back low as i'm only just ovulating now.

How long you been high for now freefalling? Look on the brightside, at least you haven't had all lows, that's gotta be a good sign. Do you know roughly when you usually ovulate?


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> Yay! Second peak day today!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Boo! :growlmad: got CD 21 blood tests tomorrow and i know the levels will come back low as i'm only just ovulating now.
> 
> How long you been high for now freefalling? Look on the brightside, at least you haven't had all lows, that's gotta be a good sign. Do you know roughly when you usually ovulate?

Oh wicked, 2 peaks, whoo hoo! I really hope this is your month :hug:

Why do you get CD21 blood tests? I am so uneducted in this ttc malarky! LOL :rofl:

I've been high since day 6, so 11 days now on the trot. I have noticed that the blue line on the stick is brighter some days than others - does this mean anything?? I know, least i am not constantly low, that would be worse but i was so excited to see it move that now its just disappointing! I wanna see that top light with the little egg light up! :hissy: I'm not sure when i ovulate, from reading on here i have been making notes, temp is def down and CM has stopped, tmi! Will be glad to get to month 2, gosh i should like a spoiled BRAT :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## Misskitty

freefalling said:


> Misskitty said:
> 
> 
> Yay! Second peak day today!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Boo! :growlmad: got CD 21 blood tests tomorrow and i know the levels will come back low as i'm only just ovulating now.
> 
> How long you been high for now freefalling? Look on the brightside, at least you haven't had all lows, that's gotta be a good sign. Do you know roughly when you usually ovulate?
> 
> Oh wicked, 2 peaks, whoo hoo! I really hope this is your month :hug:
> 
> Why do you get CD21 blood tests? I am so uneducted in this ttc malarky! LOL :rofl:
> 
> I've been high since day 6, so 11 days now on the trot. I have noticed that the blue line on the stick is brighter some days than others - does this mean anything?? I know, least i am not constantly low, that would be worse but i was so excited to see it move that now its just disappointing! I wanna see that top light with the little egg light up! :hissy: I'm not sure when i ovulate, from reading on here i have been making notes, temp is def down and CM has stopped, tmi! Will be glad to get to month 2, gosh i should like a spoiled BRAT :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:Click to expand...


Sometimes i think it would be best if i was still 'uneducated' on all the TTC stuff! 

There are 2 blood tests to check hormone levels (we've been trying for about 11mths). The first between cycle day 2-5 to check FSH levels to make sure that you've got a good supply of eggs, the second should be about 7 days after you Ov (CD21 for average peeps, which i usually am!) to check progesterone levels to make sure that you have ovulated and the levels are high enough to maintain a pregnancy (if there was one). 

I've had the first lot which were all fine, usually i ov around CD13-15 so 21 day bloods should have been about right for me, but for some reason this month i haven't Ov til about now (CD20). I'm not too worried though, i've been charting my temps for a few months now and i'm pretty sure that i do Ov. 

I reckon my body's been so busy remembering to pee on sticks and take temps etc it just forgot it was 'sposed to be ovulating last week! :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> Sometimes i think it would be best if i was still 'uneducated' on all the TTC stuff!
> 
> There are 2 blood tests to check hormone levels (we've been trying for about 11mths). The first between cycle day 2-5 to check FSH levels to make sure that you've got a good supply of eggs, the second should be about 7 days after you Ov (CD21 for average peeps, which i usually am!) to check progesterone levels to make sure that you have ovulated and the levels are high enough to maintain a pregnancy (if there was one).
> 
> I've had the first lot which were all fine, usually i ov around CD13-15 so 21 day bloods should have been about right for me, but for some reason this month i haven't Ov til about now (CD20). I'm not too worried though, i've been charting my temps for a few months now and i'm pretty sure that i do Ov.
> 
> I reckon my body's been so busy remembering to pee on sticks and take temps etc it just forgot it was 'sposed to be ovulating last week! :rofl:

Gosh! i wonder if you OV later then? esp with you getting your high's the last 2 days? that happened to my sis, she was :sex: on all the wrong days and it took ages for her to catch - oooh exciting!!!

Its obsessive this ttc, i want to know everything to try everything! No romance at all, LOL! Was saying on another thread that oh said to me last night while :sex: you could at least look like you are enjoying it! :dohh:

Hope the blood tests go well today, did your doc suggest them? 

Oli x x


----------



## garkat23

Morning all
Well it sounds like you've all been busy with highs and peaks etc!
Well poas again this morning and still low! 
Only seem to have one dark line on sticks the other is barely legible is that normal?
When should i be expecting to see a high on average do you think??
Hope you're all well
Glad you're getting highs freefalling! And Misskitty definately sounds like you are ovulating now!! Wow - you're almost into the 2ww!!! Good luck! Let us know how you get on at the doctors!
Garkat x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Morning all
> Well it sounds like you've all been busy with highs and peaks etc!
> Well poas again this morning and still low!
> Only seem to have one dark line on sticks the other is barely legible is that normal?
> When should i be expecting to see a high on average do you think??
> Hope you're all well
> Glad you're getting highs freefalling! And Misskitty definately sounds like you are ovulating now!! Wow - you're almost into the 2ww!!! Good luck! Let us know how you get on at the doctors!
> Garkat x x

Hey Garkat, how you feeling? i'm not sure babe when it might move, mine moved on day 6 and its been there since. What do you mean 2 lines? Mine has only ever had one strong line, even did a fr test this morning but BIG FAT NEG! We both have to sit on our hands cos its the first month and its just getting to know us, V annoying i know :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## freefalling

bumping cos i wanna know about these lines?? xx


----------



## susan_1981

garkat23 said:


> Morning all
> Well it sounds like you've all been busy with highs and peaks etc!
> Well poas again this morning and still low!
> Only seem to have one dark line on sticks the other is barely legible is that normal?
> When should i be expecting to see a high on average do you think??
> Hope you're all well
> Glad you're getting highs freefalling! And Misskitty definately sounds like you are ovulating now!! Wow - you're almost into the 2ww!!! Good luck! Let us know how you get on at the doctors!
> Garkat x x

Mine is still on low and I'm on CD12 now. Last month, I had 19 days of highs with no peak at all (although this could be because I got up 2 nights running to go to the loo so my FMU wasn't as concentrated and this would have been near ov time). This month, it's been low so far. I'm starting to get seriously worried now. 

I'm pretty sure I did ov last month as I was charting and that indicates I did and I used IC OPKs which were positive, so it was just my CBFM that wasn't showing it. 

So either my CBFM is used to my cycles so is giving me less highs now, I'm not ovulating or my CBFM is broken. Has anyone else had this but still be ov'ing?

I think I will go to the doctors next cycle if I don't get a peak on it. Flipping MC, it's messed up my cycles completely!!!!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

not sure about these lines - had faint lines when high and two obvious lines on my peaks so maybe its like an opk ??? 

someone correct me if i am wrong


----------



## freefalling

susan_1981 said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all
> Well it sounds like you've all been busy with highs and peaks etc!
> Well poas again this morning and still low!
> Only seem to have one dark line on sticks the other is barely legible is that normal?
> When should i be expecting to see a high on average do you think??
> Hope you're all well
> Glad you're getting highs freefalling! And Misskitty definately sounds like you are ovulating now!! Wow - you're almost into the 2ww!!! Good luck! Let us know how you get on at the doctors!
> Garkat x x
> 
> Mine is still on low and I'm on CD12 now. Last month, I had 19 days of highs with no peak at all (although this could be because I got up 2 nights running to go to the loo so my FMU wasn't as concentrated and this would have been near ov time). This month, it's been low so far. I'm starting to get seriously worried now.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I did ov last month as I was charting and that indicates I did and I used IC OPKs which were positive, so it was just my CBFM that wasn't showing it.
> 
> So either my CBFM is used to my cycles so is giving me less highs now, I'm not ovulating or my CBFM is broken. Has anyone else had this but still be ov'ing?
> 
> I think I will go to the doctors next cycle if I don't get a peak on it. Flipping MC, it's messed up my cycles completely!!!!Click to expand...

Did you totally re-set your monitor Susan? someone with more experience with the machine will come along and head you into the right direction. 

As hard as it is, try not to worry x x


----------



## freefalling

Well ladies.... todays reports? Mine is still high! I am thinking there is summat up? Oh well, i am refusing to get itsy about this, made a deal with OH that we will keep trying till September (6 months) then if still nothing i can start to flap! LOL! 

How is ur's Garkat? Oli x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

freefalling said:


> Well ladies.... todays reports? Mine is still high! I am thinking there is summat up? Oh well, i am refusing to get itsy about this, made a deal with OH that we will keep trying till September (6 months) then if still nothing i can start to flap! LOL!
> 
> How is ur's Garkat? Oli x

On my first cycle I had 16 highs and then it went to low but thiis month I only had 5 highs before my two peaks then it is back to high again - give it a few months to settle down


----------



## freefalling

Mrs Doddy said:


> On my first cycle I had 16 highs and then it went to low but thiis month I only had 5 highs before my two peaks then it is back to high again - give it a few months to settle down

Thanks for posting Mrs Doddy, its really encouraging to hear its not just my monitor that does this. OH was saying yesterday that the poor machine has nothing to compare it too, so i have to chill and at least give it one month to get to gist with my cycle! 

How long have you been using your's? Do you think its making a difference for you? x x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I came off the pill in Feb and had a 57 day cycle which was hell and the monitor wasn'ty really sure of me and now this month it "appears" to be a bit more normal (well so far lol) only time will tell !!!! 

I think it does help although it is early days - I wouldn't know when I ov without a little help !!!


----------



## freefalling

Mrs Doddy said:


> I came off the pill in Feb and had a 57 day cycle which was hell and the monitor wasn'ty really sure of me and now this month it "appears" to be a bit more normal (well so far lol) only time will tell !!!!
> 
> I think it does help although it is early days - I wouldn't know when I ov without a little help !!!

Glad you are feeling its giving u a bit of hope, ur right, without it i would have no clue about ov, i am so new to all this!! Really hope it leads to your :bfp: really soon. Some on the reviews online are brilliant! i think there is 2% of people on amazon who slated it, that has to be good huh?? 

Oli x x


----------



## Misskitty

I know it's easy for me to say as i've had my peak, but i'm sure it's perfectly normal for the first couple of cycles using CBFM to be a bit random. I read on one of the posts yesterday that a couple of ladies got their :bfp: on months when they didn't even get a peak on CBFM.

I was back to High today.


----------



## garkat23

Hi guys
Pretty eventful couple of hours! My uncles girlfriend has gone into labour 7 weeks early so waiting to hear from him, really hope the little ones ok being so early!!!!
Yesterday I had a call from the doctors about my smear test I have borderline changes so have to go back for another test in 6 months - not sure what that means in the whole ttc stakes! Not too concerned but just worried it may have some connection to not being able to conceive!
Anyway a bit of good news I have had my first high on CBFM!!!
Hope you are all well keep


----------



## garkat23

Hi guys
Pretty eventful couple of hours! My uncles girlfriend has gone into labour 7 weeks early so waiting to hear from him, really hope the little ones ok being so early!!!!
Yesterday I had a call from the doctors about my smear test I have borderline changes so have to go back for another test in 6 months - not sure what that means in the whole ttc stakes! Not too concerned but just worried it may have some connection to not being able to conceive!
Anyway a bit of good news I have had my first high on CBFM!!!
Hope you are all well keep :sex: and fx'd for :bfp:'s soon!!
x x x
Freefalling i agree we shouldn't get stressed about lines and how many highs and lows we get we just need to remember this is our first month! If at first you don't succeed try, try, try again! x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Hi guys
> Pretty eventful couple of hours! My uncles girlfriend has gone into labour 7 weeks early so waiting to hear from him, really hope the little ones ok being so early!!!!
> Yesterday I had a call from the doctors about my smear test I have borderline changes so have to go back for another test in 6 months - not sure what that means in the whole ttc stakes! Not too concerned but just worried it may have some connection to not being able to conceive!
> Anyway a bit of good news I have had my first high on CBFM!!!
> Hope you are all well keep :sex: and fx'd for :bfp:'s soon!!
> x x x
> Freefalling i agree we shouldn't get stressed about lines and how many highs and lows we get we just need to remember this is our first month! If at first you don't succeed try, try, try again! x x

Oh gosh, i hope all goes well and the LO is ok.... will check in later to see.

Oooh a high, its a buzz seeing it move eh? I was delighted! just desperate to see it move again. Yip, we are being cool and calm! Give it 6 months then we can start stressing x x


----------



## garkat23

Hi
Yeah was really chuffed to see it move!
The baby is a boy and mother and baby are doing well, 4lb 5, can't wait to see him!!
What cd you on now everyone?? Im on cd12
x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Hi
> Yeah was really chuffed to see it move!
> The baby is a boy and mother and baby are doing well, 4lb 5, can't wait to see him!!
> What cd you on now everyone?? Im on cd12
> x x x

Oh fantastic! whats his name, congrats x x

I'm on day 18, i think i have picked up and bug cos i am SO windy! Oh my gosh, its embarrassing! Oli x


----------



## freefalling

Day 19 in the Clear Blue house! well, still bloomin high! arrggggg change you beast change!

Come on ladies, update x x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

CD20 High yesterday, low today - so am in the 2ww now eeepppp


----------



## freefalling

Mrs Doddy said:


> CD20 High yesterday, low today - so am in the 2ww now eeepppp

oooh sit on your hands! 2WW must be a killer! Is this your first cycle? Sorry if you have said before :blush:

Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed we're all as lucky as the majority of girls on the reviews for the montor x x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

freefalling said:


> Mrs Doddy said:
> 
> 
> CD20 High yesterday, low today - so am in the 2ww now eeepppp
> 
> oooh sit on your hands! 2WW must be a killer! Is this your first cycle? Sorry if you have said before :blush:
> 
> Good luck, keeping my fingers crossed we're all as lucky as the majority of girls on the reviews for the montor x xClick to expand...

Thanks - this is my 2nd cycle (first was an epic 57days) 2WW is defo a killer - am going to try to ignore any symptoms - not sure when I will test either eeepp im really nervous this time as I know I ov'd and dtd at the right time so its possible eeeppp


----------



## freefalling

Mrs Doddy said:


> Thanks - this is my 2nd cycle (first was an epic 57days) 2WW is defo a killer - am going to try to ignore any symptoms - not sure when I will test either eeepp im really nervous this time as I know I ov'd and dtd at the right time so its possible eeeppp

Oh i really hope you get good news! Its so hard not to have symptoms, i really wish we could be one of these women who get pregnant and don't think about it till AF doesn't appear! 

With the monitor? do you think if i just stay high i will wee on the sticks indefinitely? I've ordered another box, i have used 15 so far or is 20 the max it will ask for? sorry questions galore x


----------



## Misskitty

Morning ladies! 

I think 20 is the maximum number of sticks it will ask for. I'm on CD22 today. FF has just moved my Ov date to the same day i got my CBFM peak:happydance:

I'm not sure if i'm having a 2ww now or not. Usually i have about a 27 day cycle and Ov about CD13-15 (so usually have about 2ww). I assume as i've Ov'd later than normal i'll still have a 2ww, and will end up with a longer cycle than normal.

It's all a mystery to me!

Btw my CBFM is back to Low today (i had 2 peak days)


----------



## garkat23

morning all. On cd 13/12 on cbfm. Currently on high! Hope you're ok. doddy and kitty enjoy the 2 ww. Hope it goes quickly for you. Can't wait to see your bfps on here! Closely followed by everyone elses! 
doddy what cd did you get peak, sorry you've prob said already but it's taken me ages to read all past posts and now forgotten who said what. Freefalling i'm sure you'll be in the 2 ww wait soon, i'm lagging behind abit.
Susan1981 and newyearnewme are you still on here, how are you getting on?
Fingers crossed for lots of bfps in the next couple of weeks, hugs
Garkat xxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Hi guys

Well after 6 cycles of TCC, have decided that I really need to buy a CBFM. I have been using opks off Ebay last 3 months and haven't had one positive even though I am pretty sure I am ovulating so I need to do something!!

Have ordered one, with some sticks, should be here by Tuesday. Are they easy to use? I will go back and read all the posts, very helpful thread!!!


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Well after 6 cycles of TCC, have decided that I really need to buy a CBFM. I have been using opks off Ebay last 3 months and haven't had one positive even though I am pretty sure I am ovulating so I need to do something!!
> 
> Have ordered one, with some sticks, should be here by Tuesday. Are they easy to use? I will go back and read all the posts, very helpful thread!!!

Hi Heavenly, the gadget is brill on one hand cos it gives you something constructive to do, i love pressing the button and using the stick but its fustrating when it doesn't budge! LOL! You start using on the day your period starts or the morning after if AF arrived in the afternoon/evening, mine started asking for a stick from day 6 and today is day 19 and i have had to poas every day since! Been high since about day 11 (i think) but no peaks yet - although the first month the machine is just getting to know you. 

I've already ordered another box for next cycle and yes they are £1 per day but i would gladly pay it to know i am working - if ya know what i mean??

Good luck and keep posting, Oli xx


----------



## heavenly

Thank you!!


----------



## garkat23

Hi Heavenly,
I had the same problem with OPK's off the internet, never got a positive so hoping the CBFM will be more productive, this is my first month using it so will see. Currently on day 12 and am on high fertility. It seems really easy to use!
Keep us updated on any progress!
Hope everyone else is ok 
x x x x


----------



## freefalling

Morning gals, well day 20 for me - 8 days till testing!! Still showing high on the monitor (!!!) where are my peaks??? I am so impatient!!! Keep thinking what if i ovulate mega early and i caught and its picking up the preg hormone - wishful thinking i know! Also go creamy CM (tmi i know) mentioned this to OH and he nearly died, don't think i will be that graphic again, LOL! Thank goodness for you lot x x


----------



## danni0509

hi does anyone know if tescos is still doing the offer? the cbfm for £24 ? thanks or do you think everywere will be out of stock?
i had a cbfm 2 years ago when they were fairly new out and i paid £120 but i took it back because it seemed a little bit faulty probably because i wasnt using it properly :rofl: x


----------



## heavenly

danni0509 said:


> hi does anyone know if tescos is still doing the offer? the cbfm for £24 ? thanks or do you think everywere will be out of stock?
> i had a cbfm 2 years ago when they were fairly new out and i paid £120 but i took it back because it seemed a little bit faulty probably because i wasnt using it properly :rofl: x


I got mine off Amazon for £60.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Haven't been on for a couple of days as so busy - but I have started testing now currently on cd 8/7 on CBFM first two tests are Low.

As my normal cycles are 32-34 days - I wont be expecting anything for a little while yet. But it is still very exciting to me even though I am only just starting out. :rofl:

Good Luck to the ladies in the 2ww - praying for some CBFM :bfp:'s :dust:

And to everyone else - hope you get your Peak soon :hugs:

p.s Went to my first weeks weigh in at weightwatchers today - I lost 5.5lb in first week :wohoo:

I am in such a good positive mood at the moment - don't know why??!! 
( I am a bit strange sometimes but I wont harm you - honest :rofl:)


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
Quick update got my first PEAK today! So will soon be in the 2ww! Not looking to it! But am feeling pretty positive this month!! Am keeping everything crossed!!!
Well done on the weight loss newyear.
Freefalling won't be long til testing!!
Everyone else - looking forward to seeing lots of CBFM :bfp:'s on here soon!
x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> Quick update got my first PEAK today! So will soon be in the 2ww! Not looking to it! But am feeling pretty positive this month!! Am keeping everything crossed!!!
> Well done on the weight loss newyear.
> Freefalling won't be long til testing!!
> Everyone else - looking forward to seeing lots of CBFM :bfp:'s on here soon!
> x x x

Thanks hun and Happy Peak Day to you! :happydance: FX'd for your:bfp::hugs:


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi all using the cbfm.
It was my 1st cycle of using it this cycle and i conceived 1st time!!!BUT i had a chemical pregnancy unfortunatly.
But im hoping my next cycle will be my month.
Good luck.x


----------



## heavenly

Well :witch: is due on Monday or Tuesday....so I am hoping my CBFM arrives in time! I am quite excited, as last few cycles, its been a bit of a hit and miss guessing when I am ovulating!


----------



## freefalling

oooh garkat! wow, a peak! I'm jealous, LOL! nahh, good luck i hope it leads to your BFP! That would be great. 

I am on day 22 - still high! Oli x


----------



## loulou1979

danni0509 said:


> hi does anyone know if tescos is still doing the offer? the cbfm for £24 ? thanks or do you think everywere will be out of stock?
> i had a cbfm 2 years ago when they were fairly new out and i paid £120 but i took it back because it seemed a little bit faulty probably because i wasnt using it properly :rofl: x

I rushed out to buy one of these yesterday after reading this thread (so thanks for starting it and keeping it going!!) and my local Tesco were selling the monitor for £48, but the strips for very cheap £1.21 for a box of 20. Fingers crossed the :witch: doesn't come back for 9 or so months and I won't acutally need to use it!


----------



## heavenly

Well unfortunately :witch: arrived today, which I thought it would but my CBFM hasn't arrived yet! Annoying, won't be able to use it til next month now. Oh well, looking forward to actually having a focus now, whereas last few cycles have all been guesstimates!


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> Well unfortunately :witch: arrived today, which I thought it would but my CBFM hasn't arrived yet! Annoying, won't be able to use it til next month now. Oh well, looking forward to actually having a focus now, whereas last few cycles have all been guesstimates!

its ok heavely, you can set it up to CD5 so all is not lost this month! Good luck and keep posting x x


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Well unfortunately :witch: arrived today, which I thought it would but my CBFM hasn't arrived yet! Annoying, won't be able to use it til next month now. Oh well, looking forward to actually having a focus now, whereas last few cycles have all been guesstimates!
> 
> its ok heavely, you can set it up to CD5 so all is not lost this month! Good luck and keep posting x xClick to expand...

Oh really! Thats fab news, thank you! :happydance: And don't worry, I will be posting, I am sure I will be a bit dense with trying to work it. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

loulou1979 said:


> I rushed out to buy one of these yesterday after reading this thread (so thanks for starting it and keeping it going!!) and my local Tesco were selling the monitor for £48, but the strips for very cheap £1.21 for a box of 20. Fingers crossed the :witch: doesn't come back for 9 or so months and I won't acutally need to use it!

Brilliant, what a bargain! I got sticks last week from amazon and they were £14 and i thought that was cheap, HAHA.

Good luck xx


----------



## heavenly

I am going to rugby tackle the postie if he has my CBFM tomorrow. :rofl:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi Ladies - well a quick update as hubby wants pc!

Still on Low today - Only on day 10/9 on CBFM

Good all xxx


----------



## freefalling

Morning! Grumpy reporting in! I am SO hacked off, could chuck my monitor out the bloomin window! Convinced there is something wrong with me, dried up inside being best case senario! Dramatic i know but FFS my monitor is not budging! I have been showing high since day 6 and its day 23. aaaarrrrgggggghhhhh!!!! Did a cheapo test i got free with my cb sticks but it was BFN - period not due till 20th so next Wednesday, obviously been reading too much about all this cos i have tender boobs, shooting pains, wee-ing like a horse, start of a cold - oh you name it, every phantom symptom i have read on here i have! Getting sick of hearing myself moan. 

Someone tell me off, i am acting like a spoilted child! hissing fit!!!!

Oli :O(


----------



## Misskitty

Morning ladies, just checking in. My monitor has stopped asking for sticks now as i've done my 20 for this month.

Freefalling - No you're not acting like a spoilt child! And if AF's not due until next week you're defo not out yet! I know i keep saying it but i really don't think it's unusual not to get a peak on your first couple of months with the CBFM. At least you got plenty of highs. 

I've probably asked before, but do you chart as well?


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> Morning ladies, just checking in. My monitor has stopped asking for sticks now as i've done my 20 for this month.
> 
> Freefalling - No you're not acting like a spoilt child! And if AF's not due until next week you're defo not out yet! I know i keep saying it but i really don't think it's unusual not to get a peak on your first couple of months with the CBFM. At least you got plenty of highs.
> 
> I've probably asked before, but do you chart as well?


thanks for replying! :hugs: and for the confidence boost. I am SO impatient, i want it all yesterday, i wish i had a baby now, LOL! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy: I've been reading up that opk can pick up preg hor so convinced myself i must be pregnant, stupid really cos i am gonna take a BIG fall.

Gosh, your finished all 20, i am just a few days behind you, are you feeling positive?? :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Misskitty

I don't know really (which probably sounds strange!). I've been trying for nearly a year now, so i just try to think neutral (if that makes sense). I don't get my hopes up as i hate the disappointment, but i'm not particularly negative. I'm just going with the flow, i've done everything i can this month, so i'll just have to wait and see!


----------



## freefalling

Misskitty said:


> I don't know really (which probably sounds strange!). I've been trying for nearly a year now, so i just try to think neutral (if that makes sense). I don't get my hopes up as i hate the disappointment, but i'm not particularly negative. I'm just going with the flow, i've done everything i can this month, so i'll just have to wait and see!

I'm really keeping everything crossed, this ttc is an emotional business. I really envy your ability to keep neutral, i am so bi-polar its mental! 

When are you testing?? x x


----------



## heavenly

:hug: to freefalling and MissKitty!

Can't pick up my CBFM til Thurs now but will be in time for CD5. I am so looking forward to getting it, just to have an idea what is going on, whereas the last 7 cycles, I have been pretty clueless!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hey Ladies :wave:

Freefalling - I have seen ladies on here get no peaks in there cycles just all highs and it still resulted in a :bfp: - so dont write yourself off yet hun! x

Misskitty - wow you are nearly there - I can't wait to see your :bfp: I have a good feeling about us CBFM users :hugs:

Heavenly - Great - you still get your CBFM in time for this cycle, Its my first month using it and I love it - even though I am only on Low! :rofl: Good Luck Hun x

Quick update - I am still on Low, but to be expected as still so early on in my cycle.

:hug:


----------



## FBbaby

Hello, I got my CBFM today so would love to join you. It turns out perfect, the :witch: showed this morning! 

Heavenly, just to avoid what I did today, make sure you've got 4 AAA batteries! I came home today, had a card from the post office to go and pick up a package which I knew was the monitor, so out I went again, got home all excited ready to see how it worked, and then realised I didn't have any of them, so out I went again!

freefalling, this must be so frustrating. NewYearNewMe news is reassuring though, cross fingers that it just missed your peak. Annoying though as this is the whole point of the machine.

I think I am going to continue charting for a while just to see if the two correlate. 

All would be perfect....if I wasn't going away without my OH for 4 days on CD14 grrrrrrr.... This is my 1st cycle after the pill, and although I did ovulate after I came off and my LP was 13 days, I don't know when I will ovulate this cycle. I can just see that the machine is going to show a beautiful peak on CD16...


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Hello, I got my CBFM today so would love to join you. It turns out perfect, the :witch: showed this morning!
> 
> Heavenly, just to avoid what I did today, make sure you've got 4 AAA batteries! I came home today, had a card from the post office to go and pick up a package which I knew was the monitor, so out I went again, got home all excited ready to see how it worked, and then realised I didn't have any of them, so out I went again!

Thanks for the tip hun! Well, we are practically on the same CD, so will have to share our CBFM journey on here..:happydance:......or should I say.....ask all the lovely ladies on here for advice when we are clueless. :rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

Yes, I think I will be here quite a bit asking for advice, just reading the notice took 1/2 hour :happydance: I'm already really grateful to have found this thread, I had no idea such a thing existed before I joined BnB!

I think I recall we are quite close in age too, I'm 38, or are the hormones affecting my memory??


----------



## FBbaby

I've just noticed that we are not only both oldies, we might be neighbours too :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Yes, I think I will be here quite a bit asking for advice, just reading the notice took 1/2 hour :happydance: I'm already really grateful to have found this thread, I had no idea such a thing existed before I joined BnB!
> 
> I think I recall we are quite close in age too, I'm 38, or are the hormones affecting my memory??


You're still a youngster...I'm 43! :cry:

Zimmer frame in one hand....CBFM in the other. :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> I've just noticed that we are not only both oldies, we might be neighbours too :happydance:

I love in Worthing, on the coast, up the road from Brighton...yes Worthing, I am a Werthers Original. :happydance:


----------



## FBbaby

Naaaa, that's still young, my grand-mother was 45 when she had my mum, first baby too and no CBFM in 1948!!


----------



## FBbaby

and I'm on the other side, Eastbourne. I do work in Worthing occasionally.


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> and I'm on the other side, Eastbourne. I do work in Worthing occasionally.

Worthing and Eastbourne...both full of wrinklies...apart from us two obviously. :rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

Indeed nothing like living among the oldies to feel young at heart! :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

LOL @ you two! We're in our prime.... :rofl:

the cbfm is magic but its fustrating! I have such sore boobs, like shooting pains and tender but its not all the time - maybe just pms?

Good luck girls! check in every day and keep the rest of us up to date, Oli x


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> LOL @ you two! We're in our prime.... :rofl:
> 
> the cbfm is magic but its fustrating! I have such sore boobs, like shooting pains and tender but its not all the time - maybe just pms?
> 
> Good luck girls! check in every day and keep the rest of us up to date, Oli x

I bet you are a youngster too! Don't rub it in. :rofl:

I will be glued to this thread, good luck to you freefalling! :dust:


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> I bet you are a youngster too! Don't rub it in. :rofl:
> 
> I will be glued to this thread, good luck to you freefalling! :dust:

Thanks heavenly :hug:

I'm 32 this year, so deemed an old Mum too, we're ttc, first cycle. Just mega impatient :hissy: LOL! 

Its great having you guys to bounce off, nice knowing we're not all alone in the ttc circus! x x


----------



## garkat23

Hi all!
Just checking in, have stopped poas! Got 2 peaks and on high today so guessing i'm in the 2ww!! I hate this part!!!!
Am so hoping I get my :bfp: with you guys this month!
Freefalling not long til testing!!! Signs looking good! Have you been on BCP?
Really am dreading the next 2 weeks- just hope it goes quick and i get the result i want!! 
:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: PMA i'm going to get my :bfp: in 2 weeks time - def given it my best shot this month!!
To all newcomers to thread welcome!!!! Fx's for us all!!!
:hug: x x x x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to everyone 

12 days till testing if :witch: hasn't showed :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Hi all!
> Just checking in, have stopped poas! Got 2 peaks and on high today so guessing i'm in the 2ww!! I hate this part!!!!
> Am so hoping I get my :bfp: with you guys this month!
> Freefalling not long til testing!!! Signs looking good! Have you been on BCP?
> Really am dreading the next 2 weeks- just hope it goes quick and i get the result i want!!
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: PMA i'm going to get my :bfp: in 2 weeks time - def given it my best shot this month!!
> To all newcomers to thread welcome!!!! Fx's for us all!!!
> :hug: x x x x

ooh sounds exciting! roll on the next 2 weeks, i really hope we all get :bfp:! Wouldn't that be wicked.... 

Did you use 10 sticks? i'm on my 20th stick tomorrow, kinda looking forward to next month in the hope i get a peak...

Keep posting mate, roll on BFP'S x


----------



## garkat23

Hi freefalling- yeah used 10 sticks! Really hope i have ovulated!!
I don't know what to do with myself for the next 2 weeks! Don't want to be symptom spotting - done it before just to be disappointed!!
x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Hi freefalling- yeah used 10 sticks! Really hope i have ovulated!!
> I don't know what to do with myself for the next 2 weeks! Don't want to be symptom spotting - done it before just to be disappointed!!
> x x x

Lets hope the little gadget has helped you and you get your :bfp: wouldn't that be amazing!! Wonder who will be the first to get their :bfp: using the cbfm?

Good luck x x


----------



## garkat23

When are you testing??
I'm going to wait until af is late have tested early before and been disappointed!
Have you been on BCP? It is said that you are more fertile just after coming off it! Didn't work for me but i think was getting o dates wrong!
x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> When are you testing??
> I'm going to wait until af is late have tested early before and been disappointed!
> Have you been on BCP? It is said that you are more fertile just after coming off it! Didn't work for me but i think was getting o dates wrong!
> x x

No. i've not been on bcp for a few years we were just using condoms! 

Me too, def waiting till AF is due which for me is next wednesday, so 7 days to go, we shall see huh??

Keeping everything crossed for us! Oli x


----------



## garkat23

Me too!!! One week to go!!!!
Really hope you start a trend of BFP's
x x x


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Me too!!! One week to go!!!!
> Really hope you start a trend of BFP's
> x x x

thanks sweetheart (me too!)

x x


----------



## FBbaby

Good luck freefalling and garkat, you are the next ones to spur all of us on and give us hope :hug:

Today was my first day to push the button, or buttons I should say, the on/off and the 'm' one...A bit of a let down to do so little on that first inaugural day, will be only the on/off for the next 3 days. Seems like you should be pushing more buttons :rofl: Can't wait to do the first stick test on Sunday morning, even if I know it will still look the same :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

FBBaby - you will be one day ahead of me!

I am going to the post office after work today so I can use it tomorrow. I am off work tomorrow so can take my time. :rofl: It will be CD4.

Can't wait!!

:dust: to all my fellow CBFM users on here!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> Good luck freefalling and garkat, you are the next ones to spur all of us on and give us hope :hug:
> 
> Today was my first day to push the button, or buttons I should say, the on/off and the 'm' one...A bit of a let down to do so little on that first inaugural day, will be only the on/off for the next 3 days. Seems like you should be pushing more buttons :rofl: Can't wait to do the first stick test on Sunday morning, even if I know it will still look the same :happydance:

Its wicked huh? just wait till you get your first high - its great, almost as good as getting the :bfp: will be (well nearly!)

Good luck x x


----------



## FBbaby

Ha ha, I haven't told my OH that I bought one, not that I think he would be shocked, just likely to make fun of it...then again, he could be the one jumping high and wanting to give me a high five at the sight of the peak, well that is if he is there to see it as he will be working whilst I go and visit my parents in France...please please please let me ov before CD16!

Heavenly, if I got it correctly, you will do your first test on Saturday (cd6), so you will be the one telling me what it's like!


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Ha ha, I haven't told my OH that I bought one, not that I think he would be shocked, just likely to make fun of it...then again, he could be the one jumping high and wanting to give me a high five at the sight of the peak, well that is if he is there to see it as he will be working whilst I go and visit my parents in France...please please please let me ov before CD16!
> 
> Heavenly, if I got it correctly, you will do your first test on Saturday (cd6), so you will be the one telling me what it's like!

I have got it - woohoo! :happydance:

Got to the Post Office, a queue in front of me, old people, pushchairs, a man with a white stick, a man with one leg...and I pushed them out of the way and ran to the front and said I want my CBFM! :hissy:

Only kidding......:rofl:

It is in front of me, still in the box....I couldn't remember which batteries it needed so I bought AAs and AAAs! 

What now? I suppose I wait until tomorrow to set it, it will be CD4 tomorrow. I can't wait. :happydance:

I told OH I had bought it, because of how much it cost, though I did tell him I managed to get it for £60 instead of £99, he was pleased about that and I explained to him why we needed it and he said it was a good idea!

Though if I didn't tell him what it was for, he would probably look at it and think I had to insert the whole thing in me somewhere. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> FBbaby said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I haven't told my OH that I bought one, not that I think he would be shocked, just likely to make fun of it...then again, he could be the one jumping high and wanting to give me a high five at the sight of the peak, well that is if he is there to see it as he will be working whilst I go and visit my parents in France...please please please let me ov before CD16!
> 
> Heavenly, if I got it correctly, you will do your first test on Saturday (cd6), so you will be the one telling me what it's like!
> 
> I have got it - woohoo! :happydance:
> 
> Got to the Post Office, a queue in front of me, old people, pushchairs, a man with a white stick, a man with one leg...and I pushed them out of the way and ran to the front and said I want my CBFM! :hissy:
> 
> Only kidding......:rofl:
> 
> It is in front of me, still in the box....I couldn't remember which batteries it needed so I bought AAs and AAAs!
> 
> What now? I suppose I wait until tomorrow to set it, it will be CD4 tomorrow. I can't wait. :happydance:
> 
> I told OH I had bought it, because of how much it cost, though I did tell him I managed to get it for £60 instead of £99, he was pleased about that and I explained to him why we needed it and he said it was a good idea!
> 
> Though if I didn't tell him what it was for, he would probably look at it and think I had to insert the whole thing in me somewhere. :rofl:Click to expand...

Get the batteries in Mrs! Thats half the fun. Right, now you gotta set a time that you wee on the stick, my time is 6am, you get a window of 3hours each side eg I can wee on the stick between 3-9am but you need to work out what time is best for you. Oh i am bossy! :blush: Also, read in your book about how to set it for cd5, i'm not sure about that babe. 

Good luck, i really hope it leads to a :bfp: for ya x x


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> Get the batteries in Mrs! Thats half the fun. Right, now you gotta set a time that you wee on the stick, my time is 6am, you get a window of 3hours each side eg I can wee on the stick between 3-9am but you need to work out what time is best for you. Oh i am bossy! :blush: Also, read in your book about how to set it for cd5, i'm not sure about that babe.
> 
> Good luck, i really hope it leads to a :bfp: for ya x x

Ooooh, I like it when you're dominant. :blush::rofl:

I will put in the batteries now. Probably set it for 10am, as some days I am up at 8am and some days 11am, depending if I am working or not! So that means it will be fine for both getting up times.

Yes I will read the book, not sure about the CD4 thingy. Thanks hun. xx


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> freefalling said:
> 
> 
> Get the batteries in Mrs! Thats half the fun. Right, now you gotta set a time that you wee on the stick, my time is 6am, you get a window of 3hours each side eg I can wee on the stick between 3-9am but you need to work out what time is best for you. Oh i am bossy! :blush: Also, read in your book about how to set it for cd5, i'm not sure about that babe.
> 
> Good luck, i really hope it leads to a :bfp: for ya x x
> 
> Ooooh, I like it when you're dominant. :blush::rofl:
> 
> I will put in the batteries now. Probably set it for 10am, as some days I am up at 8am and some days 11am, depending if I am working or not! So that means it will be fine for both getting up times.
> 
> Yes I will read the book, not sure about the CD4 thingy. Thanks hun. xxClick to expand...


well? did ya get it set ok? :hugs:


----------



## freefalling

morning ladies, well, today was my last <------ day 25 and it surprisingly enough flipped back to low this morning after being high for 19 days! Its really burst my bubble, i was convinced the hgc was showing on the stick and thats why the status was high but looks like its not. Absolutely convinced :witch: is on her way - ahh well, not to worry, will test anyway.

Someone give me a slap and tell me to stop being so obsessive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Oli x


----------



## FBbaby

freefalling, no slap coming from me, being obsessive is part of it, and the secret is that however frustrating we might think it is, when we look back, baby in our arms, we realise that TTC was quite an exciting time (we're then all smug because we've done it :happydance:)

How long is your cycle? When do you plan on testing? Oh, it is great to get excited for others too!

Heavenly, burst our laughing at the mention of your OH. I can see mine acting totally clueless too...except he would then want to figure it all out and I would have to fight him to get it back!

Hope you are enjoying your day off today, feeling quite envious, don't feel like working today... If you log in before you get the machine out and haven't read the notice, if today is your cd4, you will need to hold the 'm' button for 4 seconds until number 4 comes up, that's it. 

I almost forgot to do it this morning... I imagined myself coming to the office (1/2 hour drive) and rushing back out, telling my colleagues I urgently needed to get back home to turn on my CBFM :rofl:


----------



## garkat23

I agree with FBbaby, we are all obsessive!! 

Not good I know but guess it comes with the territory!! I spend far too long on the internet looking at chances of getting pregnant, reviews of Cbfm, early sympstoms everything! Think i'm going mad - lets all join the asylum together:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

Well CD19 and no symptoms (phantom or otherwise)!!!
Keep us updated guys!!!!

:hugs: x x x x


----------



## garkat23

Those smilies look crazy they should be laughing!!!
x x x


----------



## heavenly

Ladies, I'm being thick. :blush:

I managed to set it at CD4 today, so that was no problem but I can't see for the life of me, how I set the time for the testing window. There is only one button, the M one, and when I press that, it just does the CD.

I know I am being a thicko, please bear with me. At least when I turn it on, it shows 4 and low fertility, so that is something!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I don't think I actually "set a time" I just turned it on the time that I wanted to test every day and it recognised it as the time that I should turn it on

good luck xx


----------



## heavenly

Mrs Doddy said:


> I don't think I actually "set a time" I just turned it on the time that I wanted to test every day and it recognised it as the time that I should turn it on
> 
> good luck xx

Oh fiddle, I didn't realise that, I thought I could set it manually at what time was convenient to me. I think I set the 'm' button at about midday today, which is ok if I am not working, but if I am, will be a problem!

Knew I would c*ck it up. :blush:


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> morning ladies, well, today was my last <------ day 25 and it surprisingly enough flipped back to low this morning after being high for 19 days! Its really burst my bubble, i was convinced the hgc was showing on the stick and thats why the status was high but looks like its not. Absolutely convinced :witch: is on her way - ahh well, not to worry, will test anyway.
> 
> Someone give me a slap and tell me to stop being so obsessive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Oli x

Its your first month of using it, isn't it? I have read lots of things about how it can take a couple of cycles to settle in, don't worry hun. :hug:


----------



## FBbaby

Heavenly, I think you can set it again by holding the 'm' button for more than 5 seconds (or so), ie. it cancels the current time, but you will have to do it again tomorrow and set it up for 'm5'. This is the last chance though as after that, you have to wait for next cycle. 

Saying that the good thing is, as I've pleasantly discovered this morning, it doesn't beep when you turn it on, si easy to take it anywhere with you...the downfall is, you can't wee and do test until the start of the testing time, so for you as it is, would be approx 9am...which if you have to get up at 6am one day, is a very long time to hold :rofl:

garkat23, when is AF due? No symptoms is often the best one I think...The only one I had for my first was AF cramp like pains a week before AF was due, then nothing at all until 2 weeks after missing AF, and no symptoms whatsoever with my 2nd until again 2 weeks after AF was due. 

Yes, it would seem first month is more about learning about our cycle, so decided to continue temping alongside for now. 

Back to work......


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Heavenly, I think you can set it again by holding the 'm' button for more than 5 seconds (or so), ie. it cancels the current time, but you will have to do it again tomorrow and set it up for 'm5'. This is the last chance though as after that, you have to wait for next cycle.
> 
> Saying that the good thing is, as I've pleasantly discovered this morning, it doesn't beep when you turn it on, si easy to take it anywhere with you...the downfall is, you can't wee and do test until the start of the testing time, so for you as it is, would be approx 9am...which if you have to get up at 6am one day, is a very long time to hold :rofl:

I can't hold on that long. :rofl:

I will take it to work with me tomorrow and re-set it for 10am. That will be just right.


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Those smilies look crazy they should be laughing!!!
> x x x

LOL!! They do look at bit random!! :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

Heavenly, def try and re-set your little "friend", ur are best to use first wee of the day. Not sure how to set it, i presume it must have an internal clock cos i've switched mine on 3-4 times on the same day but it only asked for a test in the morning. Clever little thing. I wonder if the M button trips it???

I have been out gardening all afternoon, its glorious sunshine here! Came up cos i was too hot and my arms weren't covered, highland white skin and heat is not a good combo! 

Putting symptom spotting to the very back of my mind, its niggling away there and i keep touching my bbs to make sure they are still sore (!!) OH reckons they are sore cos i keep prodding them, HAHA he might have a valid point.... hmmm. Off out tonight to see a friend, she has a delicious little boy so get loads of cuddles from him.

Love Oli x


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> Heavenly, def try and re-set your little "friend", ur are best to use first wee of the day. Not sure how to set it, i presume it must have an internal clock cos i've switched mine on 3-4 times on the same day but it only asked for a test in the morning. Clever little thing. I wonder if the M button trips it???

Yes, I will press the M button tomorrow at 10am. I will be at work, will just nip to the loo to do that. 10am is the right time because if I am working, my first wee will be around 8am and if I am not working, it will usually be around 11am.

So complicated....well for me, anyway. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

Morning CB Ladies!! TGIF!!! 

Well, today is CD25 for me, nearly time for AF to rear her ugly head (or not!)... still have little niggly pains in my boobs but trying as hard as i can to put it to the back of my mind. Time will tell.

How is everyone else today? any highs or peaks to report?

Oli x x


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone :hugs:

So, are we in for our first CBFM :bfp: ... How exciting! What is your plan Oli? Will you wait to be late for a few days or will you test shortly? 

I'm on CD4, AF is gone, yipee! Strangely, ever since I have given birth to my second, 6 years ago, my AF has been really light, a couple of days of mild flow and one of light flow, but it went mad when I started the mini-pill, although normally, the opposite happens. I'm SOOOOO glad to be off the BCP, I really didn't like it, felt like my body was controlled by external forces...ok, that's a bit extreme and spooky...I just like to know that my body is doing what nature has intended it to do!

I've read something interesting this morning about EWCM. I think I am a bit lacking in that department. I had none whatsoever last cycle even though I know I oved, but that might have been due by just coming off the BCP. I do recall though that I didn't have much either when I was TTC for my boy, so maybe that is why it took a bit longer than expected. I don't need lubrification during :sex:, but I think I will use preseed (which I've ordered and is now waiting in the cabinet!) during ov time from now on.

Heavenly, one day before the first strip test...the fun is about to start :happydance:

Garkat, Mrs Doddy, any symptoms yet?


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, I am at work, 10 mins til I set it....hope I don't set the work alarm off. :rofl:

freefalling - keep us posted! xx

fbbaby - cd4, not long til the monitor speaks to you!! :happydance:


----------



## garkat23

FBbaby said:


> Heavenly, I think you can set it again by holding the 'm' button for more than 5 seconds (or so), ie. it cancels the current time, but you will have to do it again tomorrow and set it up for 'm5'. This is the last chance though as after that, you have to wait for next cycle.
> 
> Saying that the good thing is, as I've pleasantly discovered this morning, it doesn't beep when you turn it on, si easy to take it anywhere with you...the downfall is, you can't wee and do test until the start of the testing time, so for you as it is, would be approx 9am...which if you have to get up at 6am one day, is a very long time to hold :rofl:
> 
> garkat23, when is AF due? No symptoms is often the best one I think...The only one I had for my first was AF cramp like pains a week before AF was due, then nothing at all until 2 weeks after missing AF, and no symptoms whatsoever with my 2nd until again 2 weeks after AF was due.
> 
> Yes, it would seem first month is more about learning about our cycle, so decided to continue temping alongside for now.
> 
> Back to work......

Thanks FBbaby that's encouraging! 
Still no symptoms, none whatsoever!!!
My AF is due Monday the 25th May, I'm really hoping :witch: doesn't get me, I will :cry: if she does!!!
Am really, really hoping its a :bfp:!!!
Not long now Freefalling, come on start that :bfp: trend for us CBFM users!!

:hug: to all!
x x x x


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> My AF is due Monday the 25th May, I'm really hoping :witch: doesn't get me, I will :cry: if she does!!!
> Am really, really hoping its a :bfp:!!!
> :hug: to all!
> x x x x

Good luck hun! xxx


----------



## garkat23

Loving this thread you girls are all great!!!
So some PMA to you all!! We will get our :bfp:'s this month!!!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to us all!!! We can do it!!!!

x x x x x x x x x x x


----------



## freefalling

Its dead exciting eh? I'm loving having you gals to compare and share gossip with! Trying to keep this TTC business to ourselves, well as much as possible. AF due on the 20th, i have loads of strips i got off amazon so might try early but i am sure i'm not pregnant, i would LOVE to be but i am not getting my hopes up. I never peaked at all on the first month but time will tell. Trust me you girls will know as soon as i do IF its good or bad news xx

I've now started worrying about after getting the BFP - so many things that never once crossed my mind are causing me to freak! So many ppl have had chemical pregnancies (something i'd never heard of) m/c is common and i am terrified!! I need to get a flammin GRIP!

Heavenly, not long till you get the job of wee-ing on the stick! You will be comparing the blue-ness of the lines, LOL! I roared at oh one day for snapping one and putting it in the bin cos it was dark blue - LOL! 

Garkat, it'll be the 25th before we know it! keeping everything crossed for ya huney x 

FBbaby hope your preseed arrives soon, then you can get :sex: and making little babies!!

Oli xx


----------



## FBbaby

Oh, I really like it here too :hug: It is really nice to share all our emotional moments with others who understand. I met one of my now best friends thanks to a similar forum. We were due on the same day and it was great to go through all the ups and downs of pregnancy together. She did give birth 6 weeks before I did. This was 7 years ago already and although we can only see each other once or twice a year (she lives abroad), the bond is as strong now as it was then.

i know exactly what you mean freefalling about the after :bfp: I got pg with my eldest by accident and never once considered that something could go wrong after I found out I was pg, but just before I fell pg with my boy, a friend of mine found out her baby had died at 9 weeks during her 12 weeks scan. Really devastating. So after that, it was a totally different experience than with my first pg and I was massively nervous when we went to the first scan. I screamed 'Thank God' when I saw the heartbeat, which the radiographer seemed to think was uncalled for. 

Still, we have to remember that most pg progress normally and even if we are among the unlucky ones, knowing that we can get pg is already a very positive outcome. My friend fell pg again just a couple of months later and ended up with another two babies afterwards!

Can I ask for whom wants to answer how long you've been married/together and what prompted you to TTC? My partner and I haven't been together very long, we don't even live together yet, have decided to do it all the other way round :rofl: I separated from my ex partner 5 years ago, was single for all this time and had come to the acceptance that I would never be a mum again, which was ok as already so lucky to have my two babies, but a bit heartbreaking too. Then I met my wonderful partner who confirmed that good things are definitely worth waiting for :hugs: In a ideal world, we would probably have enjoyed a bit more time together before TTC, but he is 41, I'm 38 and he really is looking forward to becoming a dad, and I'm now as excited as he is, that of course assuming I fall pregnant pretty quickly.

Have a wonderful week-end all :hug::hug:


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> Can I ask for whom wants to answer how long you've been married/together and what prompted you to TTC? My partner and I haven't been together very long, we don't even live together yet, have decided to do it all the other way round :rofl: I separated from my ex partner 5 years ago, was single for all this time and had come to the acceptance that I would never be a mum again, which was ok as already so lucky to have my two babies, but a bit heartbreaking too. Then I met my wonderful partner who confirmed that good things are definitely worth waiting for :hugs: In a ideal world, we would probably have enjoyed a bit more time together before TTC, but he is 41, I'm 38 and he really is looking forward to becoming a dad, and I'm now as excited as he is, that of course assuming I fall pregnant pretty quickly.
> 
> Have a wonderful week-end all :hug::hug:

I've been with my oh for 6 years now, we have lived together for 4.5 and we got engaged last July. I am 32 in July and OH is 35 in July... I have always wanted children and so has OH but the time had never been right, now it just feels right. We have had lots of great times together and are in a very stable place and now we want to become a little family. Ideally i would like 2 children but just now i would settle for one... come on :bfp: x x


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Can I ask for whom wants to answer how long you've been married/together and what prompted you to TTC?

I never felt ready to have kids when I was younger, also I was never with the right partner. But I met my OH when I was 38, we have been together 5 years, I knew he was the right one, but wanted us to live together first, and sort our debts out, before TTC. Also we did want to move first, we are in a one bed flat, but that is going to take forever and with me being 43, decided to just go for it. Bubs would be in the same room as us for a while anyway, we will cope if it happens! We got engaged in Jan but its baby first, wedding second. Hopefully anyway......


----------



## freefalling

Just read this and have to reply. Whatever you do don't do the above. That's the mistake I made last month and got 19 HIGH readings with no PEAK in a row. I phoned the Clearblue help line and the expert-on-line asked me loads of questions to try to find out why I would not have got a PEAK reading. When she heard I was holding the stick upside down to allow the liquid to saturate the stick BEFORE placing it in the monitor, she said "AHA! THAT'S THE PROBLEM FOR SURE". Apparently, you should hold the test stick in your FMU (if you decant it ... which I do) for EXACTLY 15 seconds. Then place the cap over the end and either lie it down flat or place it directly into the monitor. The handle of the stick has something inside that 'reads' the urine sample. You don't have to wait for the line to appear at all, which is what I thought.

If you do have any doubts, there is a help line phone number on the website for the Clearblue Fertility Monitor. That's where I got the number

COPIED THIS FROM ANOTHER BIT ON THIS FORUM??? i think i might have fluffed it up this month? might explain my constant highs??

Daftarse!!!


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> When she heard I was holding the stick upside down to allow the liquid to saturate the stick BEFORE placing it in the monitor, she said "AHA! THAT'S THE PROBLEM FOR SURE". Apparently, you should hold the test stick in your FMU (if you decant it ... which I do) for EXACTLY 15 seconds. Then place the cap over the end and either lie it down flat or place it directly into the monitor.
> 
> 
> COPIED THIS FROM ANOTHER BIT ON THIS FORUM??? i think i might have fluffed it up this month? might explain my constant highs??
> 
> Daftarse!!!

When I have used opks and hpks, thats what I do, stick it in the FMU, then lie it flat.

Thanks for the tip hun...at least that might explain why you didn't have a peak then!!!


----------



## freefalling

just did a sneeky test, BFN! Grrrrrrr.......


----------



## FBbaby

That's great news for you freefalling and who knows, waiting for a peak might mean you :sex: even more giving you an even better chance of a :bfp: :happydance:

Big thank you for the tip. It's so easy to get it wrong, I'm sure I would have made the same mistake.

Thanks for sharing the stories that lead you here. It's nice to read about how people get together. It will be baby first, selling our homes and buying something together, and if we have any energy left, maybe marriage for us too :happydance: 

Did you see that there is a new thread about CBFM on the long term TTC forum? Maybe we could all join up in our quest to beat the agnus castus statistics -although beating 100% might prove a real challenge - :rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

argggg no, you posted just before I did. I'm really sorry you got a :bfn:, but that means you tested early and not with fmu, so there's a good chance it wouldn't show yet.

It's so hard to resist the temptation to test isn't it, even though it is even more confusing afterwards. Big crossed fingers for you, and many :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> argggg no, you posted just before I did. I'm really sorry you got a :bfn:, but that means you tested early and not with fmu, so there's a good chance it wouldn't show yet.
> 
> It's so hard to resist the temptation to test isn't it, even though it is even more confusing afterwards. Big crossed fingers for you, and many :hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

oh its so hard to resist!! I have been wee-ing like a horse today. LOL! Will wait till next week cos i can't stand seeing that lonely little line. I WANT 2 LINES! :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> It will be baby first, selling our homes and buying something together, and if we have any energy left, maybe marriage for us too :happydance:

Snap, well apart from we are just trying to sell just the one property, been on the market ages!

So if baby arrives before we sell, just have to find out lots and lots of storage solutions. :blush:

freefalling - sorry about that hun, still time though! :hug:

I am looking forward to waking up in the morning, turning the monitor on and maybe it will ask me to do a test? How exciting. :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> Snap, well apart from we are just trying to sell just the one property, been on the market ages!
> 
> So if baby arrives before we sell, just have to find out lots and lots of storage solutions. :blush:
> 
> freefalling - sorry about that hun, still time though! :hug:
> 
> I am looking forward to waking up in the morning, turning the monitor on and maybe it will ask me to do a test? How exciting. :happydance:

Good luck, hope ur place sells! nothing is selling just now, we moved a few months back and were really lucky, our flat sold quickly but the housing system is different in scotland than in england. There is no such thing as chains up here, you sell you buy - thats is, way less complicated. We now have 3 spare bedrooms and no-one to put in it, boo hoo! 

I'm not sure when i'll test again, gonna leave it as long as i can, i am convinced AF is on her way, i ended up in bed last night cos i felt so [email protected] Oh well, today is a brand new day.

Come on ladies, who's poas this morning? and what was the verdict? :hug:


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> Good luck, hope ur place sells! nothing is selling just now, we moved a few months back and were really lucky, our flat sold quickly but the housing system is different in scotland than in england. There is no such thing as chains up here, you sell you buy - thats is, way less complicated. We now have 3 spare bedrooms and no-one to put in it, boo hoo!
> 
> I'm not sure when i'll test again, gonna leave it as long as i can, i am convinced AF is on her way, i ended up in bed last night cos i felt so [email protected] Oh well, today is a brand new day.
> 
> Come on ladies, who's poas this morning? and what was the verdict? :hug:

Wow, no chains? How great. Well we are not buying, we will be going into rented for a while, so at least we are chain free our end.

Well it asked me to do a test this morning so I did and it showed as Low Fertility which I expected as I am on CD6. Its great to actually be 'doing' something with regards to OVing, instead of just guessing! :happydance:

Hope everyone has a fab Saturday, Eurovision tonight, yep drink and nibbles and laugh at the entries, and as usual, ours will get hardly any points. :rofl:

Keep us posted hun with how you are. xxx


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> freefalling said:
> 
> 
> Good luck, hope ur place sells! nothing is selling just now, we moved a few months back and were really lucky, our flat sold quickly but the housing system is different in scotland than in england. There is no such thing as chains up here, you sell you buy - thats is, way less complicated. We now have 3 spare bedrooms and no-one to put in it, boo hoo!
> 
> I'm not sure when i'll test again, gonna leave it as long as i can, i am convinced AF is on her way, i ended up in bed last night cos i felt so [email protected] Oh well, today is a brand new day.
> 
> Come on ladies, who's poas this morning? and what was the verdict? :hug:
> 
> Wow, no chains? How great. Well we are not buying, we will be going into rented for a while, so at least we are chain free our end.
> 
> Well it asked me to do a test this morning so I did and it showed as Low Fertility which I expected as I am on CD6. Its great to actually be 'doing' something with regards to OVing, instead of just guessing! :happydance:
> 
> Hope everyone has a fab Saturday, Eurovision tonight, yep drink and nibbles and laugh at the entries, and as usual, ours will get hardly any points. :rofl:
> 
> Keep us posted hun with how you are. xxxClick to expand...

OOH babe, just wait till it moves, its dead exciting! :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

hey ladies, well AF is due for me in the next few days.... went out for lunch today with OH and ordered my favourite and as soon as i saw it i was about boking! I felt so sick, the waitress came over to check all was ok and commented on how none of mine was eaten, it was a wave of sickness that came all over! came home and have been laid down for a while, just eaten baked tattie and egg mayo, feel fine now. Obviously i'm (trying) not to think of this as a symptom.... 

Hope ur all well my gal-pals x x


----------



## heavenly

Oooh 5th in Eurovision, wonders will never cease! :D

freefalling - all my fingers crossed that the nausea is a good sign! :happydance:

Can't wait to turn my monitor on in the morning. :rofl:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:hissy::hissy::hissy:

Why am i still on LOW on cd16/15 on cbfm- when will i get my high??? :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Normal cycles are 32-34 days but my last one was a LONG 42 days! when does it change to high? 

Sorry for the rant!


----------



## FBbaby

Freefalling, not nice to be off food when you are out for dinner, but it certainly is a reliable sign of pg. Cross fingers, how long can you hold until testing again?

mmm, I'm starting to have some doubts about the monitor.... I wanted to come and read about your experience yesterday morning heavenly, but didn't get the chance to log in. Well, just done it, was all pleased that it seemed I was doing the right thing, was a bit surprise to have to wait 5 minutes, wanted to get back to sleep, especially as I knew it would be low, but surprise...I got a high...that makes no sense at all at CD6... Is this what happened to you freefalling, or did the highs started showing later?

So here you are NewYearNewYou waiting for it, and I have a high which makes no sense whatsoever....mmmm, definitely continuing with temping...

need to rush, daughter to take swimming, we're late....:hug::hug:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Well, just done it, was all pleased that it seemed I was doing the right thing, was a bit surprise to have to wait 5 minutes, wanted to get back to sleep, especially as I knew it would be low, but surprise...I got a high...that makes no sense at all at CD6... Is this what happened to you freefalling, or did the highs started showing later?

Hi there, well CD7 for me and I am on a high! mymonthlycycles usually tells me that I should start :sex: around CD10 so I could have been missing out on those 3 days! That is what I am hoping anyway. I know its the first cycle using the CBFM and it has to get used to me so it might not be totally accurate this month, but I am going to stick with it. I did wonder if perhaps I did OVd early or late, be interesting to see what happens over the next few weeks.


----------



## heavenly

I have just jumped on OH....his mum is due soon to take us out to lunch.....then when we finally get rid of her...I have told him to get prepared for me again. :rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

ha ha, you too then :rofl: mmm, I have a feeling that we are going to get highs for some time thsi month....I am pretty confident I don't ovulate before CD12 definitely not before CD10. 

The main reason why I decided to get the CBFM was to reduce TTC stress, knowing when I was most fertile so not to miss an opportunity. If it is going to tell me that that period is 2 weeks long, it is only going to make it more stressful!!! Even though OH and I agreed that we would get together more often around the 'right' time, I think we will stick to our normal arrangement this month, and :sex: on wed, then every day next week-end and monday morning. After that I am away anyway, so nothing I can do :dohh:

Hopefully it becomes more accurate cycle 2, and we will then arrange our days together around it :happydance:

Have a lovely Sunday everybody. OH had the great idea to change the kitchen tap (didn't really needed to be!!)...and of course it is not going to plan...he has now gone to get some parts, I can't shower, and lunch will have to be sandwiches... bless him, I do adore him :hugs:


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> ha ha, you too then :rofl: mmm, I have a feeling that we are going to get highs for some time thsi month....I am pretty confident I don't ovulate before CD12 definitely not before CD10.
> 
> The main reason why I decided to get the CBFM was to reduce TTC stress, knowing when I was most fertile so not to miss an opportunity. If it is going to tell me that that period is 2 weeks long, it is only going to make it more stressful!!! Even though OH and I agreed that we would get together more often around the 'right' time, I think we will stick to our normal arrangement this month, and :sex: on wed, then every day next week-end and monday morning. After that I am away anyway, so nothing I can do :dohh:
> 
> Hopefully it becomes more accurate cycle 2, and we will then arrange our days together around it :happydance:
> 
> Have a lovely Sunday everybody. OH had the great idea to change the kitchen tap (didn't really needed to be!!)...and of course it is not going to plan...he has now gone to get some parts, I can't shower, and lunch will have to be sandwiches... bless him, I do adore him :hugs:

oh gosh, don't envy your DIY sunday, if that happens here it ends in massive arguements, LOL!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Don't stop believing in your little cbfm it will come good of us i am sure of it. Keep the faith as George Michael would say x

Today has been nice, OH and I went to a garden centre about 40miles away and i got some yankee candle's, hanging basket liners and some little sweeties to share! Not feeling sick thinking about those, LOL! Its been such a nice day here we headed down to the beach and ate fish and chips out the bag. Its so busy, lots of kids eating ice creams. Oh i do love it when its sunny. Back home now, hung out washing and now OH is doing his shirts for work - off to watch come dine with me.

Convinced i am not pg, not done another test, suppose seeing the NEG has put me off more than i thought :cry:

Hope you ladies are all good x x


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby - Well, I have no idea when I ovulate so the monitor could be accurate, I am hoping so anyway. Just have to see! Has the tap been changed yet or are you 2 feet deep in water. :rofl:

freefalling - it ain't over til the fat lady sings...or should I say, the witch arrives. xxx

MIL to be has finally gone......OH looks really peed off, think I might give him a few mins to cheer up before I pounce. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> FBbaby - Well, I have no idea when I ovulate so the monitor could be accurate, I am hoping so anyway. Just have to see! Has the tap been changed yet or are you 2 feet deep in water. :rofl:
> 
> freefalling - it ain't over til the fat lady sings...or should I say, the witch arrives. xxx
> 
> MIL to be has finally gone......OH looks really peed off, think I might give him a few mins to cheer up before I pounce. :rofl:

I've no idea either when i ovulate or even if i do every month? :muaha: we are in this together ladies.....

Heavenly, ur poor OH! Nothing romanitc about ttc eh??

Will test again tomorrow :muaha::muaha::muaha:


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> FBbaby - Well, I have no idea when I ovulate so the monitor could be accurate, I am hoping so anyway. Just have to see! Has the tap been changed yet or are you 2 feet deep in water. :rofl:
> 
> freefalling - it ain't over til the fat lady sings...or should I say, the witch arrives. xxx
> 
> MIL to be has finally gone......OH looks really peed off, think I might give him a few mins to cheer up before I pounce. :rofl:
> 
> I've no idea either when i ovulate or even if i do every month? :muaha: we are in this together ladies.....
> 
> Heavenly, ur poor OH! Nothing romanitc about ttc eh??
> 
> Will test again tomorrow :muaha::muaha::muaha:Click to expand...

Oh he doesn't mind. :rofl:

Well its our first month with the monitor isn't it. Should be interesting what happens with us all!

:dust:


----------



## FBbaby

freefalling, your weekend sounded absolutely lovely. It seems like you had much better weather then we did in the South. Cross fingers that tomorrow will bring sunshine to your heart too with a :bfp:

heavenly, hope your OH is feeling better. Nothing like cuddling to ease the stress brought on by a demanding family member!

DIY turned out a complete disaster....4 hours under the sink and water everywhere. My poor OH then complained of not feeling too well, he'd complained of a sore throat in the morning, and touching him, I realised he was burning out in fever. In the end, we both agreed to call the emergency plumber.... the worse thing is, my OH is the manager of one the biggest plumbing retailer:rofl::rofl::rofl: Still, he deserves a medal for trying so hard under the conditions, not snapping or cursing once. I now have the most expensive tab in the street :rofl::rofl:

Wishing everyone more highs for the early CDers, a big fat peak for the half way cders, and a sparkly :bfp: for the end of 2wwers :hug:


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> freefalling, your weekend sounded absolutely lovely. It seems like you had much better weather then we did in the South. Cross fingers that tomorrow will bring sunshine to your heart too with a :bfp:
> 
> heavenly, hope your OH is feeling better. Nothing like cuddling to ease the stress brought on by a demanding family member!
> 
> DIY turned out a complete disaster....4 hours under the sink and water everywhere. My poor OH then complained of not feeling too well, he'd complained of a sore throat in the morning, and touching him, I realised he was burning out in fever. In the end, we both agreed to call the emergency plumber.... the worse thing is, my OH is the manager of one the biggest plumbing retailer:rofl::rofl::rofl: Still, he deserves a medal for trying so hard under the conditions, not snapping or cursing once. I now have the most expensive tab in the street :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Wishing everyone more highs for the early CDers, a big fat peak for the half way cders, and a sparkly :bfp: for the end of 2wwers :hug:

thanks babe, will send the good weather your way! It was really nice, was 15degs in the car temp thingy! mind you, thats not something normal for this part of the world....

Ur tap senario sounded familiar, good on ur OH for trying but ouch to having to call someone out - he should have called in a favour, my OH works for a plumbing firm too :hug: Hope he's feeling better, can't be ill when we're all on a mission, LOL!

Ahh well, Monday again! :hissy::hissy:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Wishing everyone more highs for the early CDers, a big fat peak for the half way cders, and a sparkly :bfp: for the end of 2wwers :hug:


Sounds good to me! :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

hey ladies, how are you all? well never needed to test today, :witch: arrived bang on q! Obviously would have preferred her not too :hissy::hissy: but ho hum! OH was really upset, i think i'd convinced him i was :hugs: shame... 

I have tried to spin a positive to him that when we do get :bfp: it might mean a summer baby and think of how great that would be :dohh: i felt so bad... damn mother nature for not granting our baby wishes :hug:

All in all i am ok, ikeep telling myself when the time is right it will happen. Just have to keep practicing! LOL xxxx

Whats the news on the monitors today guys??


----------



## garkat23

Morning girls!
Hope you've all had a good weekend!
Sorry I've not been on for a few days, have been working all weekend!!
Freefalling so sorry the :witch: got you! Glad you are remaining positive for next month! The CBFM booklet says 89% of increasing chance of pregnancy in 2 cycles so hopefully it shouldn't take much longer than a few cycles!
I am now into my one week wait! Still have no symptoms whatsover and also have creamy cm which i have had the last few months just before I come on so thinking maybe that's a sign :witch: may be on her way! I really, really hope not!!!!
Oh well must remain positive!! If not pg this month definately next month!!!
How's everyone else getting on with their monitors???
Is it easy to reset when you start next cycle Freefalling!!
:hug: to all 
Garkat 
x x x x x x


----------



## heavenly

Hallo monitor buddies! xxx

freefalling - sorry :witch: got you but we all have our fingers crossed that next month is going to be your month!! 

garkat - Good luck with the 2ww!! Keep us posted with what is happening! x

I had another high today, we :sex: twice yesterday, can't wait (hope) to see a peak this month! :happydance:


----------



## FBbaby

Monitor buddies I like that :happydance:
Freefalling, sorry the :witch: got you. At least she is arriving on time, and that's good news. In the end, if everything is working well, it is just a question of time. I felt for you and hubby reading you. We don't often mention it, but I think it often as hard for our men as it is for you to wait and see. When I came of the BCP and had all the possible symptoms, I thought I could be pregnant. I did tell OH, but I know he started to think I was too. He was so disappointed when I told him that I felt better after a week of feeling sick with nausea. I totally agree with you though that a summer baby is a good reason not to feel too disappointed. My two were born in the middle of the winter and I hated it, so would really love a summer baby...so until I go over, I won't be as gutted if the witch catches me. 

Garkat, it's your turn now to make us believe that the CBFM was a good investment. We count on you, symptoms or not!

Heavenly, I had another high today too, but I know I am not ovulating. No cm, no pain and just too early. But I had a read at the explanations on the other thread (cant remember the name of the poster) and found it very interesting. I actually bothered to look at the lines this morning, and found that it resembled very much that of the poster at cd17 (light oestrogen -although a bit darker- and dark left one). Yet, hers was peak whilst mine was high. I think it does highlight that we are all different, hence the monitor needing at least once cycle to really understand us. This is all quite fascinating.

OH seems to be a bit better today, which is good as can't have him poorly during ov :hugs: I woke up this morning with a sudden scary thought...we are going camping this weekend, when I expect to be ovulating....not a nice camping site with showers and toilets...but in a friend's garden...with my two darlings....perfect conditions for :sex: and testing urine, not!!!! :rofl::rofl: Oh well, I'm sure we'll manage somehow!!!


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Heavenly, I had another high today too, but I know I am not ovulating. No cm, no pain and just too early. But I had a read at the explanations on the other thread (cant remember the name of the poster) and found it very interesting. I actually bothered to look at the lines this morning, and found that it resembled very much that of the poster at cd17 (light oestrogen -although a bit darker- and dark left one). Yet, hers was peak whilst mine was high. I think it does highlight that we are all different, hence the monitor needing at least once cycle to really understand us. This is all quite fascinating.
> 
> OH seems to be a bit better today, which is good as can't have him poorly during ov :hugs: I woke up this morning with a sudden scary thought...we are going camping this weekend, when I expect to be ovulating....not a nice camping site with showers and toilets...but in a friend's garden...with my two darlings....perfect conditions for :sex: and testing urine, not!!!! :rofl::rofl: Oh well, I'm sure we'll manage somehow!!!

Yes I agree hun, I think the monitor needs to get used to us a bit first!

Good luck with the :sex: - good job there are no cows and sheep around. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Is it easy to reset when you start next cycle Freefalling!!
> :hug: to all
> Garkat
> x x x x x x


Yeah, just press the M button till it shows CD1 again :hug:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

hi guys - still on low today! Cd 17/16 on cbfm - i think im going to scream like a little girl when i finally get a peak or high! :rofl:


----------



## pennypoptart

Hello ladies... I'm a CBFM user, and PROUD! :rofl:
Anyways, I got my BFP using it last time... and I'm determined to get one again!

I'm on CD8, and planning on plenty of BD activity this time next week!! Tend to get my peak cd 16/17.

Why do my peak days never fall on the weekend? Grrrr.... it's always in the middle of the week when neither of us can be bother to have a roll!!


----------



## freefalling

pennypoptart said:


> Hello ladies... I'm a CBFM user, and PROUD! :rofl:
> Anyways, I got my BFP using it last time... and I'm determined to get one again!
> 
> I'm on CD8, and planning on plenty of BD activity this time next week!! Tend to get my peak cd 16/17.
> 
> Why do my peak days never fall on the weekend? Grrrr.... it's always in the middle of the week when neither of us can be bother to have a roll!!

Hey Missy, how are you? How long have you been using it Penny? They are little gems huh? i am only on CD2 but already eager to poas :happydance::happydance:

Good luck babe and keep posting x x x


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> hi guys - still on low today! Cd 17/16 on cbfm - i think im going to scream like a little girl when i finally get a peak or high! :rofl:

Oh oh! :hissy::hissy::hissy: i know how you feel! Its bloomin fustrating! Just remember the firt month its just getting to know it, from cycle 2 onwards it should be much more accurate (89% more accurate i think).

Keep positive! All things come to those who wait :hug::hugs:


----------



## freefalling

morning ladies! Well, i am on CD2 of what i think is the worst AF i have ever had! I am cramping, headache, really heavy flow, i've not used pads for years but tampons are just no good. Just feel drained and exhausted. Was out helping a friend yesterday, she has just had her garden decked and raised with a big patch of grass in the middle so was helping her plant wee pansies and busy lizzys, then we decided to clear out her garage and power wash all her garden furniture - seemed a good idea - but today i am shattered! Was in bed last night at 8, gonna go watch eastenders in a minute, LOL! Could quite happily go back to bed but have stuff on today so thats not possible :hissy::hissy: off now cos sick of hearing myself moan!

Hope you girlies are ok? updates please? x


----------



## Mrs Doddy

monitor is now got the "m" flashing for ending of cycle - I really hope that I don't have to reset it again - testing sunday if no AF


----------



## NewYearNewMe

freefalling said:


> NewYearNewMe said:
> 
> 
> hi guys - still on low today! Cd 17/16 on cbfm - i think im going to scream like a little girl when i finally get a peak or high! :rofl:
> 
> Oh oh! :hissy::hissy::hissy: i know how you feel! Its bloomin fustrating! Just remember the firt month its just getting to know it, from cycle 2 onwards it should be much more accurate (89% more accurate i think).
> 
> Keep positive! All things come to those who wait :hug::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hun - still on low today but the good news is that i noticed it got a little darker! Looked at my last 4 tests and they have got slighty darker each day :wohoo: hopefully my high will be here soon. :happydance:


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> Do the sticks get darker as the low's go to high? I never knew that... i noticed yesterday on another thread someone said she posted pics of her sticks but i couldn't find them:dohh:


----------



## garkat23

Morning all, well i'm just waiting and waiting and waiting!!!!!!
Mrs Doddy when are you due on your period? I am due on Monday so will test then if :witch: doesn't get me beforehand!
How's everyone else? Hope you're all ok!
I'm shattered have been working all weekend, am off next weekend though so can't wait for the bank holiday then hopefully I'll have some good news!
:hug: x x x


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

CD9 for me and I got a PEAK today and there were 2 blue lines on the test stick. :happydance: As its my first cycle, is this accurate? I didn't think the blue lines would appear without the LH surge?

Oh its confusing. :blush:


----------



## garkat23

I know i think maybe we just trust it, it gets far too confusing when trying to read the lines!! Congrats on the peak!!!!!! Good luck!
x x x x


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> I know i think maybe we just trust it, it gets far too confusing when trying to read the lines!! Congrats on the peak!!!!!! Good luck!
> x x x x

Yes, I know, going to trust it. Can't do any harm :sex: this early in my cycle. Last 7 cycles we didn't start :sex: til CD10 because I was following mymonthycycles!


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> morning ladies! Well, i am on CD2 of what i think is the worst AF i have ever had! I am cramping, headache, really heavy flow, i've not used pads for years but tampons are just no good. Just feel drained and exhausted.

Sorry to hear you don't feel too good hun, looking forward to hearing how you get on this month with the monitor! xxxx


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> Morning all, well i'm just waiting and waiting and waiting!!!!!!
> Mrs Doddy when are you due on your period? I am due on Monday so will test then if :witch: doesn't get me beforehand!

Fingers crossed for you hun! xxxx


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey all....!
Freefalling, I'm doing a-ok. When I was TTC before I did 3 cycles, and on my 3rd I got the BFP. So hopefully we'll all be as quick!

Today is CD9 and my clever little machine asked me to POAS, so I said... okay... and it was... low! Quelle Suprise!

The 2ww pre-bonking is almost as painstaking as the 2ww post-bonking!!

Good luck to all those waiting for their BFP! x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

freefalling- i really dont know - i have just assumed they are just like opks when the line has to get as dark or darker to be a positive?? Not sure though as this is my first month so i wouldnt take my word for it :rofl:


----------



## pennypoptart

I think the lines do get darker... but they are cleverer than just normal opk sticks, as they also detect whichever hormone it is, and give you the high days, as well as peak days...

OPKs whilst good, only really show you the peak- by which time, it could be too late..., and you may have missed out on all the valuable 'high' time!!

I think that's right... if not sorry.


----------



## chella

Hi Guys

Im on CD 7 and went and brought a clearblue ov test, is it worth me using it this mth or wait til next mth if dont get lucky ?? and when should i start , ive never used this before so all so new to me helppppppp!!!! :rofl: i really really hope for a :bfp: in june, this is costing me pennies!!!


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> Hey guys
> 
> CD9 for me and I got a PEAK today and there were 2 blue lines on the test stick. :happydance: As its my first cycle, is this accurate? I didn't think the blue lines would appear without the LH surge?
> 
> Oh its confusing. :blush:

oooh heavenly! Brilliant, get :sex: WOW! I am so jealous in a friendly way of course x x x


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> freefalling- i really dont know - i have just assumed they are just like opks when the line has to get as dark or darker to be a positive?? Not sure though as this is my first month so i wouldnt take my word for it :rofl:

babe, i think from reading on another thread they get lighter on the right and the left becomes darker - i've not had a left line but when you peak it appears x x


----------



## freefalling

chella said:


> Hi Guys
> 
> Im on CD 7 and went and brought a clearblue ov test, is it worth me using it this mth or wait til next mth if dont get lucky ?? and when should i start , ive never used this before so all so new to me helppppppp!!!! :rofl: i really really hope for a :bfp: in june, this is costing me pennies!!!

Hey chella, how are you? is it the test sticks or ovulation monitor? i'm not sure about the test sticks but if you have the monitor, you need to start it no later than cd5 babe x


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> freefalling said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies! Well, i am on CD2 of what i think is the worst AF i have ever had! I am cramping, headache, really heavy flow, i've not used pads for years but tampons are just no good. Just feel drained and exhausted.
> 
> Sorry to hear you don't feel too good hun, looking forward to hearing how you get on this month with the monitor! xxxxClick to expand...

thanks babe, can't wait to hear about you either, get you 2 lines huh?? :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## chella

freefalling said:


> chella said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Im on CD 7 and went and brought a clearblue ov test, is it worth me using it this mth or wait til next mth if dont get lucky ?? and when should i start , ive never used this before so all so new to me helppppppp!!!! :rofl: i really really hope for a :bfp: in june, this is costing me pennies!!!
> 
> Hey chella, how are you? is it the test sticks or ovulation monitor? i'm not sure about the test sticks but if you have the monitor, you need to start it no later than cd5 babe xClick to expand...

Hi so i guess ive missed out :rofl: its the one like a preg test and u pop the sticks in, i cant even work out how far my cycle is so confused with all this specially since mc aswell, thank u xx


----------



## freefalling

chella said:


> Hi so i guess ive missed out :rofl: its the one like a preg test and u pop the sticks in, i cant even work out how far my cycle is so confused with all this specially since mc aswell, thank u xx

oh huney, i'm sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

Maybe be better to wait till the first day of your period then count from there, if you can wait that long :hissy::hissy: i don't know i could :blush:

Oli x


----------



## heavenly

chella said:


> freefalling said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chella said:
> 
> 
> Hi Guys
> 
> Im on CD 7 and went and brought a clearblue ov test, is it worth me using it this mth or wait til next mth if dont get lucky ?? and when should i start , ive never used this before so all so new to me helppppppp!!!! :rofl: i really really hope for a :bfp: in june, this is costing me pennies!!!
> 
> Hey chella, how are you? is it the test sticks or ovulation monitor? i'm not sure about the test sticks but if you have the monitor, you need to start it no later than cd5 babe xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi so i guess ive missed out :rofl: its the one like a preg test and u pop the sticks in, i cant even work out how far my cycle is so confused with all this specially since mc aswell, thank u xxClick to expand...

Hi there!

Sorry to hear about your loss. :hug: Welcome to the world of the clinically insane CBFM users!! We will all get :bfp:s - yes we will! :happydance:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

Paid £20 for the last load of sticks, found them cheaper on Amazon.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...1_2?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1242748279&sr=8-2


----------



## garkat23

Welcome Chella!
I found the lines very confusing kept them for a few days and my OH got really annoyed because I just starred at them for ages saying 'i think this means this, oh not sure, yeah sure that means.......!!' So got really confused and just decided to let the machine work its magic and I threw the sticks away!! 
x x


----------



## urchin

Well, budge up laydeez - room for a little one? :hi:

I think I'm about to join the cbfm madness - I've just put a bid on one on ebay.
I did a bit of research and found that the auction ones usually go for £40 - £45, which is within my budget ....... The one I'm bidding on just now is new, but if I end up with a used one I will check the cb website to find out how to reset it.

Just a thought - if other people are thinking of ebaying, shall we let each other know which one we're bidding on so we don't bid against each other? There are plenty on there, so no sense in pushing each others' bids up!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

hi urchin :wave: 

Welcome to the cbfm nutters thread! :rofl:

Most of the conversations consist of the three very important words LOW, HIGH AND PEAK! good luck with the ebay auction xxx


----------



## chella

Thanks guys it happened in march so ive had 2 proper cycles since.

Just so new to this ovulation thing :rofl: but so tempted to try it , but now ive confused myself with how long my cycles are now so for all i know we could be bedding on the wrong dates :rofl: 

xx


----------



## heavenly

Well, before CBFM, we were :sex: from CD10 onwards, my monitor however told me my peak was today on CD9! 

Controversial!! :wacko:

But exciting. :happydance:


----------



## chella

Do u think i should start it now ? im CD7 TODAY X


----------



## heavenly

chella said:


> Do u think i should start it now ? im CD7 TODAY X

You can only start using it each month from CD1-CD5, I'm afraid. So will have to be next month.

But do :sex: if you want, you never know! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Oh, you can never have too much :sex: (at least that's the motto round here !)
When in doubt, BD!


----------



## FBbaby

yeah, you guys have been so talkative today, and we are becoming a real clang, I love it :happydance:

Freefalling, hope your AF calms down tomorrow and you get your energy back. But it sounds like you've been enough active today to exhaust anyone, AF or not :rofl:

Chella, welcome here. Sorry about your loss too. It must be such a dreadful time. Hope you don't have to use the monitor at all... 

Urchin, good luck with the bidding. I think the key thing is to wait until the last minute to bid and then update the screen every few seconds to be the actual last one at the last second. You wonder about those who auction new ones on ebay if that is what happened to them :happydance:

MrsDoddy, Garkat you are due around the same time aren't you? Cross fingers for you. We have to have a a first :bfp: to cheer all of us on. :hug:

NewYearNewYou, if your cycle is 34 days, then there are still a few day before you are due to ovulate, and you might be among those who get a peak without a high, or you might get a high any time in the next couple of days. Really hope tomorrow will finally show a second or third block on the monitor.

CD8 for me today, and got another high. I didn't sleep well. I had pains that felt like ov ones last night and started worrying that I might be indeed ovulating, even though cm is not ewcm yet because OH and I were not due to see each other today and he had plans to go out tonight. Then I got even more concerned when my temp showed a drop. But CBFM indicated another high. I think the pain comes from an overdose of grapes last night!

About the lines...well, I investigated a bit and it is very confusing. The poster on the other thread explained that as days go,the line on the left gets darker, whilst the one on the right gets lighter (oestrogen) and it is the best combination of both that gives you a peak as per her picture of cd16 (or cd17, can't remember). The thing is, mine yesterday was the same than hers on cd17...this morning, line on left still very dark, one on the right a bit darker than yesterday... and from what you guys are saying, we all get different types of lines for different results...ummmm, all very strange...I wouldn't mind a peak tomorrow though as OH and I always celebrate after watching the Apprentice!!!

Going to have a quiet evening tonight. Spend the whole day interviewing candidates, almost didn't make it there on time as stuck in accident, and of course got all stressed about it...then got stressed that I would be late to pick up the kids from after school club... Thank God no :sex: tonight!!


----------



## urchin

Thanks FBbaby :-D

I can't wait to get the cbfm so I can join in the fun ....... told the boy tonight I was thinking of getting one (might have neglected to say that I'm actually bidding :rofl:)


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone...yes, it is 6:15, I am up...and I am not a happy bunny at all....:cry::cry:

I think the machine has been a very naughty girl....I took my temp this morning, and it shut up, after it went down yesterday, a change of .6, which is huge for me....and definitely the indication that I ovulated yesterday...with the pain...well..... anyway, thought maybe I had a bit of fever of something and hoped the machine showed just high again this morning, especially as I am only cd9, so very early for me....but of course it came up with a peak.... arggggggggg, this just DOES NOT MATCH my temp at all.... So I think it just missed it...

We only :sex: sunday morning, I had no ewcm, so chances of a :bfp: might as well be zero.... oh well, not the end of the world, but I am cross as if the CBFM had indicated a peak yesterday, I am pretty sure OH and I would have find a way to babydance.... 

Maybe those monitors are being too buddy buddy as mine seems to do whatever heavenly's one is doing :rofl::rofl:

I feel like curling up back in bed and forget today :blush:


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> Good morning everyone...yes, it is 6:15, I am up...and I am not a happy bunny at all....:cry::cry:
> 
> I think the machine has been a very naughty girl....I took my temp this morning, and it shut up, after it went down yesterday, a change of .6, which is huge for me....and definitely the indication that I ovulated yesterday...with the pain...well..... anyway, thought maybe I had a bit of fever of something and hoped the machine showed just high again this morning, especially as I am only cd9, so very early for me....but of course it came up with a peak.... arggggggggg, this just DOES NOT MATCH my temp at all.... So I think it just missed it...
> 
> We only :sex: sunday morning, I had no ewcm, so chances of a :bfp: might as well be zero.... oh well, not the end of the world, but I am cross as if the CBFM had indicated a peak yesterday, I am pretty sure OH and I would have find a way to babydance....
> 
> Maybe those monitors are being too buddy buddy as mine seems to do whatever heavenly's one is doing :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I feel like curling up back in bed and forget today :blush:

Oh babe, don't be too upset, its a marathon not a sprint! :hugs: Be positive, least you know you are peaking and next month you know when you need to :sex:.... so you can organise OH :happydance:

x x x


----------



## FBbaby

thanks freefalling :hugs::hugs: Glad to see I am not the only early riser :happydance:

I've calmed down a bit, but just left quite confused, which is leading to a bit of anxiety. Nothing makes sense... When I look at the strips, it is clear that both lines are getting darking together, when it should be expected that the right one goes lighter. The hc one is definitely darker today than it was yesterday, hence indicating ov should be on its way...but then why my temp clearly says it happened yesterday.... 

I guess I am starting to get a bit nervous that my hormones could be all over the place. I accepted when starting TTC that it could take some time, which I am fine about, but that is on the assumption that everything is working as should...these results make me wonder whether it might not be the case. Anyway, nothing I can do but wait and see :blush:

Have a good day everyone.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

good morning ladies - i see that our monitors are not playing the same game as our bodies! I have started doing opks as a back up as i think i only have 7 sticks left and i fear that i will run out before i ovulate :cry:

Still on low! Cd19/18 on cbfm x


----------



## pennypoptart

Morning ladies... sorry to heat that CBFM's aren't playing ball for everyone. As for me... life is dull on CD10 in the poptart house. Low CBFM, low temps.... another 6 days of waiting for me for the peak. Will start BD on Saturday I think (CD13) and have a daily bonk until CD17. 

And then... will rest! :rofl:

Freefalling I love the marathon not a sprint comment, it is so true, and I think I'd lost perspective of that!

Have a good day ladies, I'm off to work!

x


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies, can I join in on the fun?!?

:witch: got me on Monday, 4 days early!! Took me by surprise and I thought until this morning it could be implantation but is now def too heavy to be that. So, the monitor is out of its box and WILL get used! About to set it now so I've got a good 3 hour window either side. 

Lots of luck to everyone else on here. Here's some :dust: for you all!!

x x x 

By the way, when I bought my monitor, Tesco had the sticks on offer at £1.21 for a box of 20. They weren't advertised at that price in the shop, so its worth asking the pharmacy before you buy anywhere else.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

loulou1979 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in on the fun?!?
> 
> :witch: got me on Monday, 4 days early!! Took me by surprise and I thought until this morning it could be implantation but is now def too heavy to be that. So, the monitor is out of its box and WILL get used! About to set it now so I've got a good 3 hour window either side.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone else on here. Here's some :dust: for you all!!
> 
> x x x
> 
> By the way, when I bought my monitor, Tesco had the sticks on offer at £1.21 for a box of 20. They weren't advertised at that price in the shop, so its worth asking the pharmacy before you buy anywhere else.

Welcome loulou1979 - Good Luck for your first cycle on the CBFM! :hugs:

The offer of £1.21 per box is fantastic, but unfortunately there is not a tesco pharmacy anywhere near to me so I guess I will have to pay the full £20 from boots! :hissy:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Can you see that they are getting slightly darker on the right hand side? Or am I just imagining it!!! :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> good morning ladies - i see that our monitors are not playing the same game as our bodies! I have started doing opks as a back up as i think i only have 7 sticks left and i fear that i will run out before i ovulate :cry:
> 
> Still on low! Cd19/18 on cbfm x

I used all 20 of mine too babe, last month was my first month. I never had a peak so i get your fustration! Also, now we have something else to obsess about, the other line! :hissy::hissy: i am with you - i want it NOW!


----------



## freefalling

pennypoptart said:


> Morning ladies... sorry to heat that CBFM's aren't playing ball for everyone. As for me... life is dull on CD10 in the poptart house. Low CBFM, low temps.... another 6 days of waiting for me for the peak. Will start BD on Saturday I think (CD13) and have a daily bonk until CD17.
> 
> And then... will rest! :rofl:
> 
> Freefalling I love the marathon not a sprint comment, it is so true, and I think I'd lost perspective of that!
> 
> Have a good day ladies, I'm off to work!
> 
> x

Good luck babe, i hope this is your month :hugs: remember to :sex: at least the night before begin the marathon, ur OH needs to get rid (wrong choice of word) of the old sperm x x


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks NewYearNewMe! Will let you know if the offer's still on at Tesco, and may be able to help you out! Your lines def look darker to me. I was thinking of getting some ovulation predictor strips from Ebay as well as using the monitor too. Is this overkill, or are all you ladies doing it?!? xxx


----------



## freefalling

loulou1979 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join in on the fun?!?
> 
> :witch: got me on Monday, 4 days early!! Took me by surprise and I thought until this morning it could be implantation but is now def too heavy to be that. So, the monitor is out of its box and WILL get used! About to set it now so I've got a good 3 hour window either side.
> 
> Lots of luck to everyone else on here. Here's some :dust: for you all!!
> 
> x x x
> 
> By the way, when I bought my monitor, Tesco had the sticks on offer at £1.21 for a box of 20. They weren't advertised at that price in the shop, so its worth asking the pharmacy before you buy anywhere else.

Hey LouLou1979.... another one in our clan! :hugs:

Wow, thats a massive bargain £1.21, i got mine off amazon for this month but thats a steal from Tesco - will have a look for them - thanks for the tip x x


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> View attachment 21383
> View attachment 21384
> 
> 
> Can you see that they are getting slightly darker on the right hand side? Or am I just imagining it!!! :rofl:

babe, i wish i knew what to say to help re-assure you but mine were really similar. I am def keeping my sticks this month so we can compare. I thought the same as you, the darker the better x x


----------



## FBbaby

Me again, struggling to get into work mood :rofl:
Ok, I think I am clearly on mental overdrive this morning, but just had a thought...depending on how you hold the stick, you see the oestrogen line on the left or the right...I say that because Phexia on the other thread puts the wee part on the left, whereas you NYNY put it on the right...In my case, either way, both are increasing anyway!

loulou1979, welcome to the clan and thanks for the tip. I went to three local tescos, all with pharmacies, and no one had even heard of the monitor, let alone had it or the sticks, but will look again. 

pennypoptart, you are 1cd ahead of me, same than heavenly, but ovulating at later stage (more normal one!). With the bank holiday, time will fly and timing is perfect for plenty of :sex:


----------



## garkat23

Morning all,
Welcome to everyone new on the thread! 
Well I'm still waiting unpatiently to see if CBFM has worked! Am working tomorrow and fri and then have the weekend off to ponder over am i aren't i!!! Still no symptoms so not getting my hopes up too high!
x x x


----------



## garkat23

FBbaby said:


> Good morning everyone...yes, it is 6:15, I am up...and I am not a happy bunny at all....:cry::cry:
> 
> I think the machine has been a very naughty girl....I took my temp this morning, and it shut up, after it went down yesterday, a change of .6, which is huge for me....and definitely the indication that I ovulated yesterday...with the pain...well..... anyway, thought maybe I had a bit of fever of something and hoped the machine showed just high again this morning, especially as I am only cd9, so very early for me....but of course it came up with a peak.... arggggggggg, this just DOES NOT MATCH my temp at all.... So I think it just missed it...
> 
> We only :sex: sunday morning, I had no ewcm, so chances of a :bfp: might as well be zero.... oh well, not the end of the world, but I am cross as if the CBFM had indicated a peak yesterday, I am pretty sure OH and I would have find a way to babydance....
> 
> Maybe those monitors are being too buddy buddy as mine seems to do whatever heavenly's one is doing :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I feel like curling up back in bed and forget today :blush:

There's still a chance FBbaby, you could still get your :bfp: as the:spermy: can live for up to 5 days so if you bd'd on sunday it could be there waiting for the egg, also heard there's more chance of conceiving a girl that way!

x x x


----------



## garkat23

How's things Freefalling? Not long til you start poas again! 
Heavenly hope you been getting lots of bding in???
Mrs Doddy how are you? Not long to go - have you got any symptoms?? Good luck!!!
x x x x


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Maybe those monitors are being too buddy buddy as mine seems to do whatever heavenly's one is doing :rofl::rofl:
> 
> I feel like curling up back in bed and forget today :blush:

:rofl:

I have no idea if my monitor is being honest or telling porkies for my first month. High on CD7 and CD8, peak yesterday and today (CD9 and 10) and I did feel twinges down there yesterday and today!

But though we :sex: twice on Sunday (CD7), we haven't since then as OH hasn't been well, so not sure if we have any time left with the second peak being today. Just have to see, one of those things, if one of you isn't well.

Good luck my monitor buddies. xxxx


----------



## FBbaby

heavenly, I don't think it is too late. If the first peak indicates ov is about to happen, that means second peak is either saying the same, or theat you're ov on that day, therefore still one of the best days.

Since they say you should always remain positive, and I have not read one thread indicating that you can get a false peak, I have decided to go with the monitor :happydance: Will :sex: tonight and hope rise in temp this morning was due to something else. 

Time to really get to work!


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> heavenly, I don't think it is too late. If the first peak indicates ov is about to happen, that means second peak is either saying the same, or theat you're ov on that day, therefore still one of the best days.
> 
> Since they say you should always remain positive, and I have not read one thread indicating that you can get a false peak, I have decided to go with the monitor :happydance: Will :sex: tonight and hope rise in temp this morning was due to something else.
> 
> Time to really get to work!

Yes I agree, PMA and trust the monitor! Even though second peak is today, we shall carry on :sex: when OH feels well enough.

I have not temped before so am just going by the monitor, but I did feel tweaks yesterday and today which coincides with the peaks! How weird though, I thought I OVd around CD14! Just shows you.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

This a a copy of a picture from another thread

The line on the right measures estrogen. It doesn't work like the lines on an OPK because in the line gets LIGHTER as estrogen is higher! Also there is no comparison line. You can see the line getting lighter, and very light on CD 15 and 16. That means estrogen is surging.

The line on the left measures the same hormone as an OPK, the luteineizing hormone or LH. As you can see, on CD 17 it suddenly gets darker and thus I get a PEAK reading on the monitor.


You can see on my sticks that even though a line is getting slightly darker on the left hand side - the right hand line is still very dark - this should be getting lighter towards ovulation.

Just want to add a big thanks to Phexia for allowing me to copy her photo (the top one) Good Luck Hun xx


----------



## heavenly

Thank you for that. I haven't been keeping my sticks, have used 5 so far, might have a couple in the bathroom bin, :blush: must dig them out and keep them from now on!

I had 2 lines yesterday and today.


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> pennypoptart, you are 1cd ahead of me, same than heavenly, but ovulating at later stage (more normal one!).

What are you saying? That me and you aren't normal? :hissy:

How very dare you. :rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

Gosh, that was rude wasn't it! No, we are early ovulators living in the land of the oldies :rofl:

I wished I had never had a look at these lines NYNM..I wish I could take a picture of mine to share (might try later on). I have three of them, cd 6 or 7, cd8 and cd9, and both lines are getting gradually darker with today, at peak, the oestrogen line darker than the hl one. I googled low oestrogen and high hl, and it came up with primary ovary disfunction :cry: but then I know I am ovulating (temp shows) and my periods have been regular, so no idea what the deal is...

Decided to stop thinking about it. Life is good, perfect weather, I am seeing my OH tonight, yipee, only 2 more days of work, week-end will be fun and then we are off to France for 5 days, so NO reasons to be stressed.


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:



> I googled low oestrogen and high hl, and it came up with primary ovary disfunction :cry: but then I know I am ovulating
> 
> Decided to stop thinking about it. Life is good, perfect weather, I am seeing my OH tonight, yipee, only 2 more days of work, week-end will be fun and then we are off to France for 5 days, so NO reasons to be stressed.

STEP AWAY FROM THE GOOGLE....no good ever comes of tmi overload. [-X

And have a wonderful time in France, you lucky thing. :happydance:


----------



## pennypoptart

FB Baby... normal, me.... you must be joking?! Well, maybe in the downstairs 'ovulation timing' department, but perhaps that's where it ends! I wish my normal little eggies would do a bit more magnetising of OH's spermoids! :rofl:

Ach well.

FreeFalling, how old is old sperm? DH and I had a good roll on Sunday... would 6 day old sperm be considered old, if we start the marathon this Sat?

I have another acupuncture session on Monday next week on CD15, hope that gives the spermies, who are dossing out in my cervix, a boot up the backsides to gain their sense of direction!

FB... please :ignore: the internet. After my MC I self-diagnosed myself with all sorts of things! Lethal! I'm surprised I'm still alive after the things that I diagnosed myself with :dohh: !! Have a fabulous holiday mon petite cherie!


----------



## FBbaby

Thank you girls, you made me laugh and cheered me up :hug:

Finding myself in this TTC saga is just so unexpected. I had finally accepted the fact that I would remain the mother of two darlings and with a lot of positive thinking, started to see the good points of it. I was single for years and never thought about the :witch:, couldn't have cared less, just knew she came every month what felt quite regularly. 

Then I met my wonderful OH when I didn't expect it at all, and felt so massively blessed to meet the man of my life at my age. Next thing I know, he is asking me about becoming parents...and suddenly, here I am, so hoping it will happen soon :blush:

it is so easy to get caught up in the sprint (ha ha freefalling, what an excellent analogy :happydance:), it is imperative to take a back seat a time. Anyway, I really feel a pain on my left side that certainly resemble ov, so will trust CBFM. 

I like the analogy of magnetising little swimmers too :rofl: I'm going to picture it tonight! I have no idea about old sperm. What I know is that my ex OH and I TTC for 4 months :sex: every other day, but the cycle I got pregnant is the one we bded every day for 5 days. Yet, with my eldest, we bded only once in a fortnight when it happened, so who knows what's best!


----------



## garkat23

Hi all 
Me again, have had a lovely morning shopping with my mum but have just got home and have period pain already not due on until Monday but feel like crap and like she'll turn up at any moment! Feel really down was really hopeful this month!!
Sorry for the rant!!
x x x x


----------



## FBbaby

garkat, AF pains can definitely be a symptom. It is the only one I had with my daughter, it was no different at all to AF pain. I wasn't TTC then, so just assumed the witch was on her way -I even remember taking ibuprofen-, and just waited for her to come, forgetting about it. I was a week wait when I realised she'd never turned up! Don't stop believing, we only get to do that a few days each month :hug::hug:

I'm all bubbly again. I read the CBFM instructions again, and it clearly states that a high indicates a surge in oestrogen is picked up, and a peak when lh is surging. I had two highs so definitely got the oestrogen, so not worrying about the colour of the lines any longer :happydance: My OH is due in 1/2 hour, I can't wait. I have so missed him, feels like I haven't seen him for ages!


----------



## urchin

Didn't win the ebay auction :( so will have to wait a bit longer to join the club.

Have spotted another, so am having another whirl


----------



## pennypoptart

Morning ladies... still 'low' today... yawn!

garkat23, don't be disheartened, I had period pains when I fell pg before, so never say never. I'll keep everything crossed (bar my legs obviously!!), and hope that your AF stays well away.

right, off to work... chat later girlies!

x


----------



## FBbaby

garkat, how are you feeling this morning? Still feeling like :witch: is on her way?

freefalling, MrsDoddy, any news?

NYNM, did you finally get a high this morning?

Pennypoptart, I have just noticed that you mced quite late, that must be so hard to go through 12 weeks of adujusting to being pregnant and the changes it will bring upon your life, and then have to start again. Many :hugs: and hoping it won't be long until you get a :bfp: again. 

urchin, sorry you missed on this one, but I guess they are coming up quite often, aren't they? Lock yourself with your computer when the time is up and don't let anyone disturb you, it is for the long term benefit of the whole family :rofl:

Another expected peak for me this morning. Both lines were again very dark. The left one even darker than yesterday, so am assuming I am ovulating today. The oestrogen line is still dark though...so strange as the monitor seems to be reading the same highs and peaks, but with lines very different colours for different people. I was intending to take my temp this morning, hoping that it had gone down, hence supporting ov today...took it when OH went to the toilet, then glanced at it in the dark, thought I saw 36.03, which would have meant a massive drop, but just as I turned it off, I started wondering if it had misread it and it was actually 37.03.... I did take it again 1/2 hour later, was 37.15, but by then, we had :sex:, so assume temperature would have shot up :rofl: Anyway, I'm pleased, we bded last night and this morning totally spontaneously. I didn't tell OH I was ovulating, and he wouldn't have guessed as even if he secretely keeps track of dates, I am ovulating early anyway. I rather he didn't know, don't want him to feel pressured, on my behalf and his own as he is so impatient to become a dad. 

Oh, I tried preseed last night...ummm, only used .05, but not sure I liked it...OH didn't complain though :happydance:

Have a lovely sunny day everyone :hug:


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

Well I got a high today, after 2 days of peaks, so all going well. We actually managed to :sex: yesterday on the peak day, didn't think we would but he said he was feeling better.

We are going to have another go tonight as well as we are on a high. Have been feeling a lot of twinges in abdomen on my right hand side last couple of days so that definitely ties in with having a peak! :happydance:

Just going to read back your posts now. xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> I'm all bubbly again. I read the CBFM instructions again, and it clearly states that a high indicates a surge in oestrogen is picked up, and a peak when lh is surging. I had two highs so definitely got the oestrogen, so not worrying about the colour of the lines any longer :happydance: My OH is due in 1/2 hour, I can't wait. I have so missed him, feels like I haven't seen him for ages!

That is great news, you have cheered me up as well as me and you are practically on the same thing with regards to the monitor. :happydance:

Ooooh, do let your OH get in the door before you pounce. :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Didn't win the ebay auction :( so will have to wait a bit longer to join the club.
> 
> Have spotted another, so am having another whirl

If you are not successful on Ebay hun, if you want a new one, Amazon do them £40 cheaper than Boots.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...1_1?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1242898340&sr=8-1


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> Me again, have had a lovely morning shopping with my mum but have just got home and have period pain already not due on until Monday but feel like crap and like she'll turn up at any moment! Feel really down was really hopeful this month!!
> Sorry for the rant!!
> x x x x

Keeping fingers crossed for you hun, you won't know until :witch: turns up! And if not, we are all here for you next month! :dust: xxxxx


----------



## heavenly

pennypoptart said:


> Morning ladies... still 'low' today... yawn!
> x

You don't peak til CD16 if I remember rightly? You'll get there!! xx


----------



## Kiki09

gutted, having read all these positive mails, I went to buy one from Amazon as they are on offer at mo, but then rang clear blue to check I can use it with having PCOS and they said no :( said it would give me false results... 

so best of luck to you all, hope you get your BFP soon with...


----------



## x-ukbabe-x

I brought the Clearblue digital opk but used 5 almost staight away!! As you know they way more expensive then the cheapies from ebay. I just use the ebay cheapies and one im sure i have a positive on them i clarify it with the clearblue one. x


----------



## heavenly

x-ukbabe-x said:


> I brought the Clearblue digital opk but used 5 almost staight away!! As you know they way more expensive then the cheapies from ebay. I just use the ebay cheapies and one im sure i have a positive on them i clarify it with the clearblue one. x

Thanks hun. I have the monitor and the 20 sticks to use with the monitor, I will use around 10 sticks each cycle I think. I can get the sticks for about £14 (for 20 sticks) on Amazon, instead of £20 in Boots. The ebay opks didn't work for me but glad they work for you. xxx


----------



## heavenly

Kiki09 said:


> gutted, having read all these positive mails, I went to buy one from Amazon as they are on offer at mo, but then rang clear blue to check I can use it with having PCOS and they said no :( said it would give me false results...
> 
> so best of luck to you all, hope you get your BFP soon with...

I didn't know that, sorry hun. Do the opks work for you?


----------



## Kiki09

I have only really tried the clear blue ovulation sticks for 1 cycle but they did not seem to be of help, so have made an appointment to see my GP o 2 June, to get a check up and make sure I am ovulating.

i have read lots of good reviews though about the fertility monitor so really hope it works for you all and gets you your BFP asap


----------



## heavenly

Kiki09 said:


> I have only really tried the clear blue ovulation sticks for 1 cycle but they did not seem to be of help, so have made an appointment to see my GP o 2 June, to get a check up and make sure I am ovulating.
> 
> i have read lots of good reviews though about the fertility monitor so really hope it works for you all and gets you your BFP asap

Good news you are seeing the GP, I am sure he/she wil be able to give you lots of advice and also see you have joined the PCOS thread, that will help as well! Good luck hun. xxxx


----------



## FBbaby

Hi kiki, So sorry for your very late loss :cry::cry:. 

I'm sorry too that clearblue told you that you couldn't use the monitor with PCOS, but you might want to look at other forums about this as I am sure I have read somewhere that some women with the condition did use it successfully and that even a consultant recommended it. 

I think it depends on the symptoms of PCOS, ie. it won't help if you have very irregular cycles or they last more than a certain number of days (can't remember how many exactly), but otherwise, it can actually be a very good tool. Maybe your GP can advise? 

Heavenly, I was under the assumption that the monitor didn't ask for more tests after the high following the two peaks, in which case, you and I didn't use many sticks at all :happydance: What I don't know is whether you still need to turn the monitor on each day after that or just wait until dpo14 when it should tell you to test (assuming the :witch: hasn't been a naughty girl before that!). I'd rather leave it in the cupboard and forget about it until then!
This is it then, here we are in the 2ww wait... the tingling pain on my side is gone, so I assume eggy has gone to meet my lovely patner's swimmers. I wonder whether they behave like him...he is the most patient and resilient yet strong minded man I have ever met...surely his swimmers must be too :rofl::rofl: If only it worked like that :dohh::dohh:


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Heavenly, I was under the assumption that the monitor didn't ask for more tests after the high following the two peaks, in which case, you and I didn't use many sticks at all :happydance: What I don't know is whether you still need to turn the monitor on each day after that or just wait until dpo14 when it should tell you to test (assuming the :witch: hasn't been a naughty girl before that!). I'd rather leave it in the cupboard and forget about it until then!
> This is it then, here we are in the 2ww wait... the tingling pain on my side is gone, so I assume eggy has gone to meet my lovely patner's swimmers. I wonder whether they behave like him...he is the most patient and resilient yet strong minded man I have ever met...surely his swimmers must be too :rofl::rofl: If only it worked like that :dohh::dohh:

Well will keep turning it on until high goes, which will probably be tomorrow or next day. I don't think you need to turn it on every day after the highs have gone, and nearer the time of AF...or :bfp: hopefully, it starts warning you it is on its way. Yes, will have only used 7 sticks so far, so that is good isn't it, money saving. :happydance:

Will have to wait for a seasoned user of the monitor to post, to let us know.


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
Still have af pains but not as bad a yesterday and she has not shown up yet!
Really hoping she stays away! Went into work today and 2 more of my colleagues are pregnant after 7 who already are!!
I hope you are all ok! 
Am so tired as on earlies this week can't wait for the weekend!
When is everyone testing?? I'm thinking I may not get the chance to test as af will get me first!
x x x x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

i am going to throw my cbfm away! :hissy: i hate seeing these low's - i keep thinking something is wrong with my body! :hissy: only 6 sticks left!!!!


----------



## garkat23

Is that 6 out of 20? If you're ticker is right then you'll get peak in 2 days?
Hang in there Newyearnewme!!
x x


----------



## chella

Hi Girls,

Hope everyone is ok ? Im wondering would it hurt if i started to used my clearblue ov digi test tomorrow ? i know i should have started it awhile ago but would like ur guys advice x


----------



## urchin

Thanks FBbaby and Heavenly - I'm sure I'll have one soon.

I thought I'd let you know that I went into Tesco today and the price they are selling them for now is £48 ..... sadly out of stock (they said they were expecting more in soon) but I'm going to try a different one tomorrow. Seeing as they go for about £45 on ebay and then there's 3squid on top for postage I think I may as well get one with a Tesco receipt, if I can get one.

And is still cheaper than Amazon.

Plan is to try again tomorrow - will let you know how I get on


----------



## FBbaby

good morning girls....grrrr, why do I always wake up so early when I don't have to!!!

Urchin, that sounds good. Can you ask your local tesco to conttact you as soon as they get one? Play the sympathetic card... Surely with all those CBFM going so quickly, if it is true that your chance of getting pg increases by 89% as claimed, there should be a surge of births next spring all over England :rofl:

MrsDoddy, any news? No :witch: at cd15, that's VERY encouraging. Are you going to test soon? Come and keep us informed, we really need the announcement of that first monitor :bfp:

NYNM, x fingers that today is the day is your first high, but you might be one of the tester who go straight from a low to a peak. I can understand getting anxious about running our of strips... really hope today will bring a high.

garkat, Oli, any news in the symptom's department?

Nothing to report on my side, got the expected high after the two peaks. Temp surged up this morning, confirming ov took place yesterday, Yet, strip this morning showed left line even darker than the past two days (right finally a bit lighter). I really do think it is not a good idea to try to read something from them ourselves.

I'm feeling great today. Working from home as the kids don't have school today (inset day), DS going to the beach with a friend. The week-end is going to be beautiful so camping should be so much fun. I am so pleased with my body to have oved yesterday, I was concerned that I might do so next week when I'll be away from OH. It is such a lovely warm feeling just to know that it could happen this month. I know the 2ww is long and nerve wracking, but it is also wonderful to live this moment thinking that it could be happening. 

Have a lovely sunny day everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

FBBaby - still no:witch: am testing tommorow if still no show - have left it this late as whatever the result it should be accurate :happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

thanks ladies - still no high or peak! and yes i now only have 5 tests left out of 20. 15 straight lows. :cry: we will see what the next few days bring. 

Good luck mrs doddy xxxx


----------



## Kiki09

Thanks Fbaby, that makes me feel a bit more positive, have to say when I came of the pill after being on it 18 years, the witch visited 2, 28 day cycles each time and then I got pregnant, so very very lucky I feel. My cycles since having lost my angel have been first 2 at 28 days and then the last 1 was 32 days.. so think I may be one of the lucky ones with pcos in that i get a lot of pain but my cycles seem to be ok though not sure i am ovulating! I will maybe give the ovulation sticks another go and if they work then I think the monitor should too.. witch is due anyday now, as I am 28 days today, as yet feel like its not my month but have not got any major cramps, just hte ones I have had for the last 2 weeks which i get anyway with pcos....

fingers crosses for you all, lots and lots of babydust all round! :dust:


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys

Well back to a low today, after 6 days of highs and a couple of peaks and as much :sex: as possible, so here's hoping!

I am sneezing like anything today, I don't get hayfever so I blooming hope I don't have a cold coming, the weather is too nice!!

Will catch up on everyone's posts soon, at work at the mo, just a half day though. xxx


----------



## garkat23

Hi all
Well my monitor started flashing today to say to expect af!! And have had terrible period pains again all day!! Am dreading her arrival!!!! 
Think I may be soon on to month 5!!!
x x x


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies

Won't be around til Monday, visiting friends.

Have a fab bank holiday weekend and good luck with the monitors and I hope for no shows with :witch:.

:dust: to you all. xxxx


----------



## FBbaby

good morning everyone, hope all of us get to enjoy the bank holiday week-end work free :hug:

Have a great time heavenly, perfect relaxing time before inevitably starting to feel a bit anxious!

garkat, what's the news this morning? I know we read all the time, but it is not over until the :witch: is actually here. So many pg posters have said they were persuaded that she was on the way the month they got their :bfp:

MrsDoddy, argggg, please testtttttttt :hugs: I know, it's hard, but cd16 and no signs of :witch:, I say it has to be a :bfp:

NYNM....another day, please no low... you are getting very close to ov time, it has to start showing something :hugs:

kiki, it definitely sound like you could benefit from the monitor. Welcome to the club. 

Freefalling, any good signs? Not long until testing.

pennypoptart, the fun is starting for you :happydance::happydance: 

Urchin, chella, :hug::hug:

Got my low this morning as expect, dpo2 now. This was definitely confirmed by temp, so feeling confident. Still, the two lines on the stick are dark. Really wierd :dohh:
I'm feeling great entering the 2ww, feel totally prepared mentally. No, it might not happen yet, probability about 1 chance out of three, but....I am excited to just have one. I love to think that it could be it, that if it isn't, I'll just keep on playing with the thermometer and the monitor. I'm sure I'll get bored of it as some point and start getting very impatient ((might be in just a few days :rofl:), but right now, I just think TTC is great!

Off, to drop the kids to their tennis lesson, than meet my OH for a picnic and then riding our bikes, then going to a barbecue, setting up the tent, picking up the kids. Sooooo relieved I won't have to poas tomorrow morning :rofl:

Have a wonderful week-end everyone :hug::hug:


----------



## urchin

Thanks for the hugs FBbaby :hugs: I'm awake early for some reason, bank holiday saturday, nothing to get up for and I wake up at 6.30 - grrrrr

I tried the other tesco pharmacy yesterday and they hadn't heard of them - so will be ringing the one I went to on Thursday in a few days to see if they have any in yet (while keeping a close eye on ebay)

It would be fab if I get to 2nd of June and find I don't need the CBFM after all - but I certainly ain't gonna count on gettings a :bfp: this month, so will keep on trying to track down the wee blue box!

Good luck to all the cbfm club


----------



## loulou1979

Morning ladies. Hope everyone's enjoying the bank holiday weekend! The monitor asked for my first stick this morning, so I'm officially up and running! Have learnt a lesson already though...don't lie in bed too long after waking up otherwise you're desperate for the loo and its sods law you can't get the stick out of the packet!! Got there though thank goodness!! xxx


----------



## garkat23

Morning
Hope you are all ok!!
Well 2 days to go!!!! Still having AF pains and no symptoms!!!!
Am really hopinh she stays away!!!! Don't want to go into month 5 of ttc!! Don't know how much more i can take!!!!
Mrs Doddy how did you get on? Hoping no news is good news!!
Enjoy your weekend away Heavenly!
Freefalling have you started poas again?
Hugs 
x x x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

well ladies another day another low :hissy: obviously something is not quite right.


----------



## garkat23

Have you tried contacting the number on the box for advice?
x x x


----------



## NewYearNewMe

i have tried but the careline is closed until 7am monday - on my last day of tests i am going to reset the monitor to cd 5 again so it asks me to test again the day after - i dont care if i have have to buy more tests and it screws up the cycle memory on the monitor as long as i know when or even if i ovulate. What do u think ladies??? My cycles are normally 32-34 days but last month i had a long 42 day cycle??? So if this one is another long cycle - i wont ovulate until cd30.


----------



## freefalling

hey my friends, sorry been missing in action! Been feeling really crappy and was sick of reading about :bfp: when i got a :bfn:!! On CD6 today so prob gonna start poas soon. OH gave me a right talking too, i was so torn faced and crabbit! :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Got some sticks tonight in tesco for £1.21 (got 2 boxes) they had the monitors for sale as well - the one here had about 5 on the shelves. 

NYNM i'm sorry the monitor is not playing fairly, i can totally understand your fustration huney :hugs:

Garkat, you testing tomorrow??

:hug: to heavely, fbbaby and everyone else x x


----------



## urchin

How much are they selling them for freefalling?


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> How much are they selling them for freefalling?

hey chick, i think they were £48.00.... x x


----------



## urchin

cheers freefalling - I am waiting for the one nearish to me to get some more in. but if they don't I'll probably get the store location off you and see if I can get them to post me one


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> cheers freefalling - I am waiting for the one nearish to me to get some more in. but if they don't I'll probably get the store location off you and see if I can get them to post me one

There are some real bargains on ebay chick.... although, i would be dubious about buying a used one x x


----------



## urchin

freefalling said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> cheers freefalling - I am waiting for the one nearish to me to get some more in. but if they don't I'll probably get the store location off you and see if I can get them to post me one
> 
> There are some real bargains on ebay chick.... although, i would be dubious about buying a used one x xClick to expand...

Yeah I keep bidding on any of the new ones - but keep getting pipped at the post - one way or another I will get one soon!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

good morning ladies - what a gorgeous day outside. Unfortunately another low day for me - i am trying to be a little more optimistic as i may just be having another long cycle. I dont mind that. hope you all enjoy ur bank holiday - :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## garkat23

Morning all! 
newyear glad your feeling better.
Freefalling not testing today as i know af is on her way, was in bed all day yesterday with the worst period pain ever, although she's not here yet i know she'll be here by the end of the day. Feel awful and don't feel like doing anything! Sorry bit fed up at mo. 
Good luck everyone! Sorry for the downer. 
Hugs xxxxx


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Morning all!
> newyear glad your feeling better.
> Freefalling not testing today as i know af is on her way, was in bed all day yesterday with the worst period pain ever, although she's not here yet i know she'll be here by the end of the day. Feel awful and don't feel like doing anything! Sorry bit fed up at mo.
> Good luck everyone! Sorry for the downer.
> Hugs xxxxx

oh babe, don't ever be sorry for having a downer, we totally understand the :cry::cloud9::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Its so fustrating the not knowing, the waiting the the worst part. I had a :hissy: earlier this week, was looking the the :bfp: section and the amount of ladies who fall first month or by accident - don't get me wrong i am happy for them but its so annoying that my body doesn't do the same :hissy:

We're all here for ya buddy x x :hug:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

i hope it all works out for us ladies whether its this cycle of the next i want to see those :bfp:s - i have my fingers well and truly crossed for all of you xxx :hugs:


----------



## freefalling

me too NYNM :o)


----------



## SonnyEm

Hi, I've been using cbfm for a while now and had a bfp but not a sticky one. Anyway am so so pleased that at last am able to say cd1, reset cbfm and off i go again! Have decided since the early mc to take agnus castus to get my cycles back as they were as soon as I can, but wondering could taking agnus castus for the first cycle from the mc contributed to giving me 18 highs but no peak? When peak was due got the usual ov pains but no ewcm so knew it wasnt to be, but wondering if anyone else is on agnus castus and using cbfm? 
opps sorry for the long post! thanks hope you all get a sticky :bfp: soon :hug:


----------



## memartin

sonnyem: i am using both. just started agnus castus last week, and trying to use cbfm although with pcos it proves very difficult! im not giving up hope though and will continue to use in hopes that i will see a peak on that thing! sorry i cant be of much help or hope for either but i hope you will get your :bfp: one way or another too!


----------



## SonnyEm

memartin - we WILL get there, all good things come to those who wait, but I am SO SO SO impatient!! Hope the AC does good for us both, I have big hopes for those little brown tablets!


----------



## Mrs Doddy

I got my:bfp: on sat !!!


----------



## SonnyEm

Wahoooooo! Many congrats!!


----------



## freefalling

Mrs Doddy said:


> I got my:bfp: on sat !!!

oh congratulation babe x x x


----------



## urchin

congratulations Mrsdoddy! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs Doddy

thanks girls xxx


----------



## garkat23

Congratulations mrs doddy! Our first bfp, hope you've started the trend.
Did you have any symptoms? Did you feel like af was on her way? Sorry still trying to grasp at straws! xXx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

nips were really tingly and boobs itchy - I just wanted to take off my bra all the time - boobs had really obvious veins on them more than normal then they got fuller. 

apart from that had cramps which made me think that I was out - nothing obvious really


----------



## pennypoptart

Congratulations Mrs Doddy!! Go you!!

Freefalling, sorry to hear that :witch: got you, and that it was a :bfn: month. It wasn't meant to be this month, as... you are meant to have a February baby. A lovely piscean child! That's the way I try and look at it! Not religious at all, but try and believe in a little destiny!

Well, day 15 in the poptart house... and it's a PEAK on the monitor. Have been busy with, well, :sex: the last few days. But, am going to ensure that DH and I try and dtd this morning and tomorrow morning.


----------



## Mrs Doddy

pennypoptart said:


> Congratulations Mrs Doddy!! Go you!!
> 
> Freefalling, sorry to hear that :witch: got you, and that it was a :bfn: month. It wasn't meant to be this month, as... you are meant to have a February baby. A lovely piscean child! That's the way I try and look at it! Not religious at all, but try and believe in a little destiny!
> 
> Well, day 15 in the poptart house... and it's a PEAK on the monitor. Have been busy with, well, :sex: the last few days. But, am going to ensure that DH and I try and dtd this morning and tomorrow morning.

:happydance: for a peak whoo hoooo - get busy lady !!!


----------



## freefalling

pennypoptart said:


> Congratulations Mrs Doddy!! Go you!!
> 
> Freefalling, sorry to hear that :witch: got you, and that it was a :bfn: month. It wasn't meant to be this month, as... you are meant to have a February baby. A lovely piscean child! That's the way I try and look at it! Not religious at all, but try and believe in a little destiny!
> 
> Well, day 15 in the poptart house... and it's a PEAK on the monitor. Have been busy with, well, :sex: the last few days. But, am going to ensure that DH and I try and dtd this morning and tomorrow morning.

LOL! Off to work for a rest :rofl: all that :sex: is exhausting!

Yes, you too my love, i hope we both get february bundles of joy :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

posting very quickly as totally late to go and catch my flight for France, but didn't want to go and no congratulate our first :bfp: This is brilliant news MrsDoddy

Freefalling, sorry about your cd1, I hadn't registered that it had got to you before this weekend. Another cycle, another chance...

Garkat, still no :witch:, so starting to look quite promising. Will you be testing soon? :hug::hug::hug::hug:

And many :hugs::hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## freefalling

well, bank holiday and i am sat here all alone. OH is working :rofl: was a lovely feeling lying cosy in bed waving bye bye this morning :happydance:

CD8 today, 2nd day poas, collecting them this month so i can compare :dohh: obsessed, moi?? :happydance:

Mrs Doddy has really cheered me up, our first :bfp:, i hope its the start of a roll for us girlies! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oli x x


----------



## pennypoptart

Just been off playing squash. Can too much exercise make those spermies confused about where they should be heading or am I being dense?

I'm bloody knackered. Squash and too much BD, makes poptart a very tired girl.

Hubby is up for 2 sessions today he said, but I just don't have the energy, and want to give those super sperm some time to recover! So think it'll have to be a quickie before work tomorrow!

Freefalling, I can just imagine you collecting those sticks! We could club together and get you a collectors album! :rofl:

Safe journey FBbaby. x


----------



## freefalling

pennypoptart said:


> Just been off playing squash. Can too much exercise make those spermies confused about where they should be heading or am I being dense?
> 
> I'm bloody knackered. Squash and too much BD, makes poptart a very tired girl.
> 
> Hubby is up for 2 sessions today he said, but I just don't have the energy, and want to give those super sperm some time to recover! So think it'll have to be a quickie before work tomorrow!
> 
> Freefalling, I can just imagine you collecting those sticks! We could club together and get you a collectors album! :rofl:
> 
> Safe journey FBbaby. x

LOL!! don't tempt me i'll be off to tesco getting a log book for my sticks :happydance::rofl:

I don't think too much exercise is bad but too much :sex: can be (apparently!) i ain't no expert but on the great sperm race it said too much bonking is as bad as saving it up! Every 2-3 days is what fertility experts recommend :dohh::dohh: 

Oli x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. I bought a CBFM today :) My AF arrived unexpectedly last night, a week early, so to cheer myself up I went out and bought one. Full price :dohh:

So I've read the instructions and I'm already to turn it on tomorrow :D


----------



## pennypoptart

Hey Sue Dunhym.... hope all goes well with your CBFM. First cycle can be a bit off... a lot of high days, sometimes no peak days... but it will get use to you and all that!! I've always had peak days, and it taught me what I now know about my cycles- i.e. that I ovulate day 16.

freefalling, glad I've wriggled out of the evening nookie session, beginning to feel knackered! we do ever other day up from day 10 until day 13, then it is every day until day 16. DH doesn't have a low sperm count as far as we know (at least he doesn't think he does... :rofl: how would he know?!!!), and I've read varying things on google (us google experts eh?!)- so for now it is every day! Next cycle, who knows!!!! Only takes one of the little blighters eh?!?

Anyhooooooo.... have a lovely week back at work ladies!


----------



## urchin

still not got one yet :( 

*sob*


----------



## heavenly

I leave you girls alone for a couple of days and what happens? :shock:

MRS DODDY! WOOOOOHOOOOOOOO! I am so happy for you. :happydance::happydance: What wonderful news! :hug:


fbbaby - my twinnie this cycle. :happydance: Hope you are having a fab time and as you said, you have OVd early, you can just relax and enjoy yourself. Lots of camp songs around the fire - no baby songs though, relax! :rofl:

Garkat - keeping fingers crossed that AF doesn't show up. xxx

freefalling - great bargain with the sticks! Did you fill the trolley up and knock everyone else out of the way. :rofl: Good luck this cycle hun, keep us posted. xx

urchin - hope you get yourself a monitor soon but as you said, hope you don't need one! xx

loulou - good tip that, I often lie in bed too long, then I am bursting, struggling to get the test stick out of the wrapper, cat thinks I am nuts. :rofl: Hope its a lucky month for you! xx

NewYear - sorry its been a difficult cycle with the monitor, hopefully the next one will sort itself out. xx

pennypoptart - glad you got your peak yesterday. Is your OH still alive. :rofl:

sonnyem - sorry for your loss. :hug: Good luck with the new journey, welcome to the monitor buddies thread! xx





Well I had a fab time away, weather was gorgeous, birthday party for my friend, they hired a karaoke machine, I did about 6 numbers I think and completely sober. I know...I'm weird. Mate's dad said I was born to be on the stage........he must have had a few too many I think. :rofl:

I am on CD16 now and approx 6DPO, (if the CBFM was correct), though I did feel OV pains at the time. I don't have any symptoms at the moment.

I am not at work til Wednesday, thank goodness, hope you all have a lovely week and talk soon! :dust:


----------



## freefalling

morning compadre's! how are you all today? its pouring rain here today, come back sun! :hissy:

Its CD9 in da freefalling house :blush: still low, bloody thing! Grrrr! :hissy: am sticking with it thou, determined to have a 2010 baby! Obviously anytime in 2010 would be magic but aiming for the summer holidays, rediculous i know but i have an obsession with being able to have a birthday party for the little mite (who isn't even here yet). Need to get a grip! OH was laughing at me comparing shades of blue on the sticks, LOL, better that than last months erruption! So, all in all, i will be happy to "catch" in september/october. I think i am cushioning the blow of not falling sooner, so if i do its a bonus but i am focusing on later in the year - does that make any sense?? :dohh:

Hope you are all :sex: really can't wait to hear of our next :bfp:

Oli x x


----------



## Backtoback

Hey guys! I am about to start my 3rd cycle off BCP and will now be using my CBFM - only thing is this morning when I went to set it up I realised I dont have the right batteries, doh!!!!


----------



## FBbaby

hello everyone! Have to do short, writting from a azert keyboard, bl**dy thing! The weather is dreadful too :rofl:

Hoping everyone is doing well. Heavenly, your weekend sounds .....heavenly :happydance:

My CBFM must have been knocked out on the plane....or it is jetlag :cry: It's asked me to test today.... How can that be... I had my 2highs, 2peaks, and high again, am on CD15.... No doubt I oved on CD10 (confirmed by FF). Of course; I didn't bring test on hols, but think it would be a waste to test anyway.... Silly machine...Not sure what it will mean me not testing... Oh well

Have a great day everyone :hug::hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Okay, I turned mine on and pressed the M button for the first time this morning!

I find this embarrassingly exciting :blush:


----------



## Backtoback

I wish I was you Sue hehehehhe


----------



## garkat23

Morning ladies!!
Hope you are all well!
I have to inform you all the the CBFM is indeed a little miracle worker!!!
Am in complete shock that it has actually worked especially when I was convinced I was out for this month! 
Love to you all, fingers crossed for even more BFP's very soon!!!!!
Hugs x x x x x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Wahay! Congratulations Garkat!


----------



## freefalling

garkat23 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> Hope you are all well!
> I have to inform you all the the CBFM is indeed a little miracle worker!!!
> Am in complete shock that it has actually worked especially when I was convinced I was out for this month!
> Love to you all, fingers crossed for even more BFP's very soon!!!!!
> Hugs x x x x x x

Oh my GOD! Massive congratulations babe x x


----------



## Backtoback

Congrats Garkat x


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> Morning ladies!!
> Hope you are all well!
> I have to inform you all the the CBFM is indeed a little miracle worker!!!
> Am in complete shock that it has actually worked especially when I was convinced I was out for this month!
> Love to you all, fingers crossed for even more BFP's very soon!!!!!
> Hugs x x x x x x

WOOHOOO! :hug: How wonderful! 2 ladies now.....thanks for cheering me up today! :happydance:


----------



## SonnyEm

:happydance: many congrats garkat!!

Well my cbfm'ers am a happy bunny, after thinking that the mc may have messed up my cycle and expecting a long wait for af, it arrived a day early! Am so happy that ttc can continue, ordered a nice new box of test sticks and am looking forward to getting my peak in I hope 17 days time....longer than the 2ww but hope will be worth it! 

FBaby - think you mentioned that although had the 2 peaks and 1 high that it still asked for sticks, think it will always ask for either 10 or 20 depending on length of cycle and doesn't just stop once peak arrives. I've not fed it sticks after got peak and it doesn't seem to mind!

Babydust to you all and hope for more bfps!


----------



## heavenly

SonnyEm said:


> FBaby - think you mentioned that although had the 2 peaks and 1 high that it still asked for sticks, think it will always ask for either 10 or 20 depending on length of cycle and doesn't just stop once peak arrives. I've not fed it sticks after got peak and it doesn't seem to mind!
> 
> Babydust to you all and hope for more bfps!


Me neither. I got 2 highs after the 2 peaks, then I haven't turned it on since, don't want to use a load of sticks up.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hi guys
Huge Congrats to Garkat23 :wohoo:

Quick Question(s).

As I have had 19 straight lows and tomorrow will be number 20, will the cbfm keep asking me to test or does it automatically stop after 20 even though I have not had a high or peak?

Also - if it does automatically stop, if I reset the monitor to cd5 after I have tested tomorrow morning, I am assuming it will ask me to test CD6 as if I had just started testing for the first time.

Thanks Ladies xxx :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

Brilliant brilliant news Garkat, so pleased that as the initiator of the thread, you got your :bfp: now.

It would be great if you and MrsDoddy could stay with us a bit to keep us good luck and share your experience of the first weeks with us.

Being on hols is great, even though I look forward to logging in and reading news? I Haven't been symptoms spotting at all. Need to stay for another 10 days I think :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

well another day another low! Last one. Test number 20. 

I called the cbfm helpline this morning and the lady i spoke to was so nice. She advised me not to reset the monitor as it would store in the memory that i had a 25 day cycle (whiah i havent) and if i have three cycles which are the same - all low's they will download all the info (which is a lot more detailed than just a simple 'low')from the monitor and then give me the results which i can take to my doctor. So if there is a problem with me - i should know more in a couple of months. Until then i will do the monitor each cycle and continue with ic opk's. I think i may even start temping from next cycle. X


----------



## SonnyEm

NYNM - sorry you didn't get a peak this cycle, but it's learning you and hope next cycle gives you a peak. How long are your cycles normally? Glad to hear the helpline is so helpful.


----------



## freefalling

The little machine really is a demon at times!! NYNM i feel really crappy for ya, can totally understand your fustration!!! Thats interesting thou, they can send you a print out that you can take to your dr, v clever, means as well, you won't have to wait another few months after you go to GP. Wicked. Lets hope next month your little "friend" does the business and gives you some highs/peaks babe :hugs::hugs:

Today is day 10 for me, still low, think i was high this time last month! :hissy: i want a PEAK! infact, so that, i was a :bfp: :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Day off today, getting my nails and waxing done! oocha!

Oli x x


----------



## FBbaby

NYNM, I too feel frustrated for you. Still it is great that they are prepared to support you beyong just providing technical info. Did they say whether you should continue testing this cycle or give it up until the :witch: shows?

I would highly recommand temping, I find it very useful for me. I was surprised to ov at cd10, and don't know if I'd trusted it fully if the temp had not showed it too. I also find it really helpful during 2WW. If my temp start going down even a bit at dpo 10-12, I know it won't be that month and go through the stress of poas.

Enjoy your day off Oli, q bit of pampering is always totally deserved :happydance:

All well for me, except that my mother is taking us to an attraction park tomorrow with rides and all.... and my first thought was 'arggg, I could be implanting right then and there' (dpo 7) so not ideal, but how to explain to her and the kids that I can't go on rides because of that :cry: so decided that I couldn't stop living because of it, and will just have a blast....holding my tummy :rofl:


----------



## Backtoback

:rofl: Eek! I am on Day 1 today and need to buy the batteries still haha I am so excited to be starting thismachine it is just plain silly!!!!! :rofl::happydance:


----------



## loulou1979

Huge congrats to Mrs Doddy and Garkat!!! :happydance::happydance:

I'm on cd10 today, quick question, how many of you got a peak in the first cycle of using, and what day it it arrive? I know us ladies are all different, just interested to know! 

xxx


----------



## freefalling

loulou1979 said:


> Huge congrats to Mrs Doddy and Garkat!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm on cd10 today, quick question, how many of you got a peak in the first cycle of using, and what day it it arrive? I know us ladies are all different, just interested to know!
> 
> xxx

Oh ur on the same day as me buddy! this is my second cycle, last month i had constant highs from day 7 onwards! :dohh: crazy machine. I do think some ppl get peaks but i'm yet to have that glory! Keep in touch Lou, be exciting to hear how you get on.


----------



## pennypoptart

loulou1979 said:


> Huge congrats to Mrs Doddy and Garkat!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I'm on cd10 today, quick question, how many of you got a peak in the first cycle of using, and what day it it arrive? I know us ladies are all different, just interested to know!
> 
> xxx

I got a peak on my first one. My peaks came on CD16 or CD17 I think. I always get peaks now around 15/16/17.

Good luck! fingers crossed!


----------



## pennypoptart

[/QUOTE] Oh ur on the same day as me buddy! this is my second cycle, last month i had constant highs from day 7 onwards! :dohh: crazy machine. I do think some ppl get peaks but i'm yet to have that glory! Keep in touch Lou, be exciting to hear how you get on.[/QUOTE]


You'll get a peak on this one hun... the first one was just a trial run!!
My first one I got 5 high days, now I only get one :dohh: would prefer to have more...! (actually what am I talking about... I couldn't physically do anymore :sex:!)


----------



## garkat23

Morning all!
Thanks for all the messages. Am still getting used to the idea!
I feel quite scared at the moment and because of my job I have been told I have to work in a different department so basically everyone is going to know from tomorrow that I am pregnant and that terrifies me because if something goes round there's no way of keeping it a secret! I haven't even told my family yet am going to have to tell them tonight because it would terrible if they were to find out from someone else! I'm really dreading going into work tomorrow! I don't know what to say to everyone and this is really stressing me out! I'm so sorry for the rant!!


I got my peak on day 16 of cbfm

Hope you are all ok and getting your peaks!!

Hugs to you all

xxxxxxxx


----------



## SonnyEm

Looked back and first cycle got peak CD20 & 21 and they usually come around cd20-22. Have had 2 cycles with no peak at all, last one which am guessing was from the mc before and the other no idea why.
We'll get there, but I'm sooooo impatient!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

freefalling- the monitor does not ask for more tests after 20. So thats me done for this cycle - but i am going to do opk's from now until af. So i am still pee'ing on something :rofl: anyway onwards and upwards ! X good to everyone in the 2ww and also those waiting to peak! :hugs:


----------



## cqueenie

Hi everyone!

I've just bought a CBFM, going to give it a try! Any special tips girls?


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks for the replies girls. I can see myself getting very excited when I get my first peak, just it moving from low will be bloody brilliant!!! Got some ov strips on the go too. I don't know, what with peeing on sticks and taking temps, getting up in a morning is turning into a military operation!!

Freefalling - will definitely keep you updated! 

Here's lots of :dust: for everyone!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

My experience with the Clearblue fertility monitor has been great and I highly recommend this to everyone ttc.

I have VERY irregular cicles, PCOS and hypothyroidism and with the fertility monitor I got pregnant once in December ( after trying for 2 months only) which unfortunatelly ended up in miscarriage and then started trying again in March ( had sex twice) and got pregnant straight away.

My tips are: Always try and do this at the same time, dont skip/miss tests and do have sex on high fertility days ( not just peak). My gyno has explained to me that good quality sperm can live inside the vagina for 3 days so by having sex on high fertility days you actually cover your peak ovulation days as well.

From personal experience I got pregnant both times when having sex two days prior to peak. 

x


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks for the advice fluxuspoem!

I finally moved off low this morning! Yay!!!


----------



## Fluxuspoem

loulou1979 said:


> Thanks for the advice fluxuspoem!
> 
> I finally moved off low this morning! Yay!!!


Excellent, you'd better start today then! :happydance:


----------



## loulou1979

:blush: already kinda have... :blush:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

hi guys - as u know i stopped my cbfm tests yesterday, had ewcm yesterday but a low and neg opk. Today again had lots of ewcm (sorry tmi) and on way home to do opk. I hope i will be ovulating soon : happydance:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

:wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee: 
I have just got a positive opk!!!
:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## freefalling

NewYearNewMe said:


> :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:
> I have just got a positive opk!!!
> :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: wicked!!! Get :sex: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

NewYearNewMe said:


> :wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee:
> I have just got a positive opk!!!
> :yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:

^

wonderful news :hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

thanx hun! Time to get busy :sex: :rofl:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

u ladies are so sweet :hugs: good luck to u both xxx


----------



## urchin

Well what a blummin farce :hissy:

Yesterday I rang round all the tescos in the area to find one that has CBFMs (it seems that Tesco have stopped selling them, so all the bargains around are clearance lines )

Anyway, I finally found one that said they had 2 in stock - I even double checked, are they definitely the fertility monitors - yes
Can you put one to one side for me?
No

So, I took time off work and drove around 50 miles only to find ...... it's the digital ovulation thing they have, not the fertility monitor

2 hours
100 miles:hissy:

I am putting in a complaint - my plan is to see if I can get them to get one in for me and sell it to me at the price that the pharmacist said they had them for (i.e. 20 quid)

am blummin annoyed, what a huge waste of time and petrol


----------



## NewYearNewMe

oh hun im really sorry - I hope you get your CBFM for the price they have been advertised. Thats so awful that you double checked and they said they had it. 

so sorry hun :hugs:


----------



## freefalling

what a nightmare, i am not surprised your mad! I would be as well. They are bloody useless!!!! :hissy::hissy::hissy: I really hope they try and make it up to you but i doubt they will, useless sods. I bought one from my tesco's they other day cos she'd scanned it and didn't know how to wipe it (can you believe that???) anyway, i was gonna flog it on ebay but i will def sell you it if you want it? It was £48.00 (let me know? no pressure).

Well today is day 12, still on low, happier thou cos i have read that 2nd month on you can get less high/peak days so summat must be working. Also been comparing sticks and the line is getting lighter so thats another positive sign. 

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and gonna get out and enjoy some lovely sunshine this weekend!! :happydance:

Oli x x


----------



## SonnyEm

cqueenie said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just bought a CBFM, going to give it a try! Any special tips girls?

Hi cqueenie, all i can think of is get a bin for your bathroom, lost count of the number of times I've left the house with my used stick still in my pocket! Good luck with your shiny new cbfm and hope your bfp is soon.

NYNM - :happydance: to pos opk! what day did cbfm ask you to start testing? if 6 then next cycle it may ask to start at 9 to test then until cd29. Hope you won't need a 2nd go and hope your bfp is in the making.

urchin - that's terrible, hope they get it sorted out for you. 

Still waiting for my monitor to start asking for tests, even though this is my 9th month of using (dh shift work doesn't help!) feel so much more positive that we'll get a bfp than have ever been.


----------



## cath

Hi ladies, I'm about to join you. I ordered a CBFM last night, so am just waiting for AF to arrive(not feeling confident about this month) then its all systems go.


----------



## FBbaby

Hello everyone :hug: Back from my hols in France, so pleased to found my keyboard again :rofl:

Urchin, what a nightmare. I think I would have burst into tears. So frustrating to be badly advice in such a situation. I would definitely pursue it, expect them to get you one for that price and sent to you.

Heavenly, my cycle buddy, where are you :happydance:

Well, I've just done it.....you know, what I confidently said I would absolutely not do... poas early... and....it's :bfp: It's a strong line, lighter than the test, but same thickness and quite dark considering I'm 9dpo and this is my second wee and it came up within 1 minute... the thing is, I did it with a cheapie, which is why I did it, they came free with preseed, so not screaming it yet. I'll get a FR tomorrow and see.

A bit taken aback as I didn't expect it at all. I had a few symptoms, that feeling that my uterus is being pulled, a sharp pain on the side three days ago, and sensitive nipples, but these are very much the same than I had last cycle and they have gone this morning anyway. 

Not telling anyone yet until I test again tomorrow morning. Still can't believe it could be real.

Have a lovely sunny week-end everyone :hug::hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Well what a blummin farce :hissy:
> 
> Yesterday I rang round all the tescos in the area to find one that has CBFMs (it seems that Tesco have stopped selling them, so all the bargains around are clearance lines )
> 
> Anyway, I finally found one that said they had 2 in stock - I even double checked, are they definitely the fertility monitors - yes
> Can you put one to one side for me?
> No
> 
> So, I took time off work and drove around 50 miles only to find ...... it's the digital ovulation thing they have, not the fertility monitor
> 
> 2 hours
> 100 miles:hissy:
> 
> I am putting in a complaint - my plan is to see if I can get them to get one in for me and sell it to me at the price that the pharmacist said they had them for (i.e. 20 quid)
> 
> am blummin annoyed, what a huge waste of time and petrol

What a nightmare. Definitely complain. They may only offer you vouchers, but at least that's a bit of free shopping anyway.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations FBbaby!

I'm on CD6 and so the CBFM asked me to pee on a stick for the first time today! I realise that since it's my first month using it the results might be a bit weird, but it's still nice to feel actively involved in the process.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

FBbaby said:


> Hello everyone :hug: Back from my hols in France, so pleased to found my keyboard again :rofl:
> 
> Urchin, what a nightmare. I think I would have burst into tears. So frustrating to be badly advice in such a situation. I would definitely pursue it, expect them to get you one for that price and sent to you.
> 
> Heavenly, my cycle buddy, where are you :happydance:
> 
> Well, I've just done it.....you know, what I confidently said I would absolutely not do... poas early... and....it's :bfp: It's a strong line, lighter than the test, but same thickness and quite dark considering I'm 9dpo and this is my second wee and it came up within 1 minute... the thing is, I did it with a cheapie, which is why I did it, they came free with preseed, so not screaming it yet. I'll get a FR tomorrow and see.
> 
> A bit taken aback as I didn't expect it at all. I had a few symptoms, that feeling that my uterus is being pulled, a sharp pain on the side three days ago, and sensitive nipples, but these are very much the same than I had last cycle and they have gone this morning anyway.
> 
> Not telling anyone yet until I test again tomorrow morning. Still can't believe it could be real.
> 
> Have a lovely sunny week-end everyone :hug::hug:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:bfp::bfp::bfp:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So So happy for you hun - Massive congats xxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

SonnyEm said:


> cqueenie said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> I've just bought a CBFM, going to give it a try! Any special tips girls?
> 
> Hi cqueenie, all i can think of is get a bin for your bathroom, lost count of the number of times I've left the house with my used stick still in my pocket! Good luck with your shiny new cbfm and hope your bfp is soon.
> 
> NYNM - :happydance: to pos opk! what day did cbfm ask you to start testing? if 6 then next cycle it may ask to start at 9 to test then until cd29. Hope you won't need a 2nd go and hope your bfp is in the making.
> 
> urchin - that's terrible, hope they get it sorted out for you.
> 
> Still waiting for my monitor to start asking for tests, even though this is my 9th month of using (dh shift work doesn't help!) feel so much more positive that we'll get a bfp than have ever been.Click to expand...

Welcome to CBFM users hun :wave: Good Luck xx

It was my first month this month and started testing from cd6 so I do hope I will see the peak next month if I start testing from CD9. ( I really hope I don't have to use it at all:happydance:)


----------



## NewYearNewMe

cath said:


> Hi ladies, I'm about to join you. I ordered a CBFM last night, so am just waiting for AF to arrive(not feeling confident about this month) then its all systems go.

Welcome hun :wave: - Lets hope your usage of the CBFM is short and sweet - Its seems to be working very quickly for a few of the members using the CBFM for the first time. Good Luck xx


----------



## FBbaby

thank you Sue and NewYearNewMe :hug:

I've just tested again, needed to wee again and have 10 of these free ICs, and the line was even darker, so starting to believe it could be real. Still waiting for FR tomorrow to make announcement to OH. I had a very convincing evap shortly after stopping the pill so am on my gards, although the difference is that with the evap it only started to come up after 15 minutes, whereas in both cases today, it was under one. 

Welcome to all the new users :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Im sure you will get your reassuring :bfp: on your frer tomorrow :yipee: :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

couldn't resist it, I knew there was no way I could go out with OH tonight without saying a thing, so went and got my FR and it is a big fat :bfp:, the pg line came up even before the test one and is now as dark as the test one. I am in complete shock. OH is going to be over the moon, he waited, as he says, 41 years for this.

So yes, another success thanks to the CBFM. Stopped the pill on Easter day, got first bleed 6 weeks later, and :bfp: on the next cycle. I also used preseed on my first peak and took vitamin B complex.

A big wave of fairy dust to all of you :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## loulou1979

CONGRATULATIONS FBbaby!!!!! :happydance: Absolutely brilliant news!!!! Can't wait to hear your OH's reaction! I came off the pill not long after you...fingers crossed I'm not far behind you with a :bfp: It's all very exciting!!!

Urchin - definitely make a complaint about what happened, I agree that they should send you one for messing you around like that. 

I'm on my 3rd high day today, hoping to get a peak soon!! Hope everyone's having a great weekend, had to come inside for 10 mins as I'm roasting out in the sun! Off to the parents tonight for pizza and Britain's Got Talent final. Cheesy tv, but I love it! 

x x x


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> couldn't resist it, I knew there was no way I could go out with OH tonight without saying a thing, so went and got my FR and it is a big fat :bfp:, the pg line came up even before the test one and is now as dark as the test one. I am in complete shock. OH is going to be over the moon, he waited, as he says, 41 years for this.
> 
> So yes, another success thanks to the CBFM. Stopped the pill on Easter day, got first bleed 6 weeks later, and :bfp: on the next cycle. I also used preseed on my first peak and took vitamin B complex.
> 
> A big wave of fairy dust to all of you :hug::hug::hug:

massive congratulations babe x x x x :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

Thanks for the offer freefalling , I may well take you up on it!

Can I be really cheeky and let you know after Monday? The complaints manager is ringing me on Monday so I should have a better idea then how likely they are to send me a cheap one (or if I'm just going to get food vouchers)

and BIG CONGRATULATIONS FBbaby - you must be over the moon :hugs:


----------



## urchin

ps - look how close to testing day my wee bunny is!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oooh today's the day Urchin!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

FBbaby said:


> couldn't resist it, I knew there was no way I could go out with OH tonight without saying a thing, so went and got my FR and it is a big fat :bfp:, the pg line came up even before the test one and is now as dark as the test one. I am in complete shock. OH is going to be over the moon, he waited, as he says, 41 years for this.
> 
> So yes, another success thanks to the CBFM. Stopped the pill on Easter day, got first bleed 6 weeks later, and :bfp: on the next cycle. I also used preseed on my first peak and took vitamin B complex.
> 
> A big wave of fairy dust to all of you :hug::hug::hug:

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::juggle::wohoo::loopy::dust:

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

urchin said:


> ps - look how close to testing day my wee bunny is!

When are you going to :test:???

FX'd for your :bfp::hugs:


----------



## pennypoptart

Massive Congratulations FBbaby!! Whoop Whoop!!


----------



## loulou1979

NewYearNewMe said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> ps - look how close to testing day my wee bunny is!
> 
> When are you going to :test:???
> 
> FX'd for your :bfp::hugs:Click to expand...

Ooh yes, good luck Erchin!!! Fingers crossed for you :dust: xxx


----------



## freefalling

Urchin, i really hope you don't need the montor - i hope you get your BFP x x x


----------



## urchin

Started spotting last night :( so think it's safe to assume my period is on its way ...... is a bit late for implantation bleed I reckon.

So, one way or another, CBFM for me this month!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

urchin said:


> Started spotting last night :( so think it's safe to assume my period is on its way ...... is a bit late for implantation bleed I reckon.
> 
> So, one way or another, CBFM for me this month!

Oh hun - so sorry :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Started spotting last night :( so think it's safe to assume my period is on its way ...... is a bit late for implantation bleed I reckon.
> 
> So, one way or another, CBFM for me this month!

I'm only a few days ahead of you, we can be cycle & first-time CBFM user friends. It's kind of fun to be using the CBFM for the first time.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Hey ladies - any updates?

I am currently 1DPO!!!!! <<<< thats right! I have ovulated - well I had positive OPK's :rofl:

I hope this is our month FX'd for our :bfp:

Good Luck to you all xx


----------



## FBbaby

good evening CBFM buddies.

Thank you everyone for your congratulations. It really touches me, especially as I am holding telling people. The announcement to OH was legendary....we were sitting next to each other, having a cupper under the lovely afternoon sun, I told him I had a surprise for him and to close his eyes. I put the test in his hand and waited for the reaction.... confusion seemed to overwhelm him...it turned out he thought I had handed him a toothbrush :rofl::rofl: You'd have thought the fact it mentions the words 'pregnant' and 'not pregnant' on it would have given him a clue...anyway, the penny finally dropped and he was then overwhelmed with joy. Just to be realllllllly certain, did a digi one this morning which confirmed the diagnostic. We've been trying to take it in, we are both shocked it happened so fast....


NYNM, this is great news. There is nothing more worrying than thinking that we might not be ovulating. On the route to the 2WW finally. 

Urchin, sorry that you've had some spotting indicating the ugly AF is on her way. Hope it is a false alarm. I've read before that it can happen before a :bfp:

Heavenly, where are you :cry::cry: I would so love to read that you had a :bfp: so that we could continue to be buddies.

big :hug: and :hugs: to everyone.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

thanks hun - what a great reaction - I bet your on cloud 9. All the best for a happy and healthy pregnancy. :hugs:
I can't wait for the day when i can tell someone Im Pregnant! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

Sue Dunhym said:
 

> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Started spotting last night :( so think it's safe to assume my period is on its way ...... is a bit late for implantation bleed I reckon.
> 
> So, one way or another, CBFM for me this month!
> 
> I'm only a few days ahead of you, we can be cycle & first-time CBFM user friends. It's kind of fun to be using the CBFM for the first time.Click to expand...

sounds good to me duck! ..... and while we are waiting we can swap recipes! (speaking of which, I'll go find the soda bread instructions just now!)


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby, ur OH's reaction sounds very sweet, i hope you have a fab 9 months (and the rest of your lives) ahead :hug::hug::hug:

Urchin, sorry ur spotting, damn :witch: :hissy::hissy::hissy:

Heavenly - where art thou???

Well Day 15 for me today, and after continued low's since day 6 i am now HIGH! and i was this morning too, let the :sex: marathon (aka pennypoptart!!) :rofl: can't wait for that :bfp: 

Hope all my other CBFM are doing grand and not too sunburnt after the scorcher of the weekend!! Oli x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got my first High on the monitor this morning :D

A bit of a stupid question, but does alcohol make a difference to your readings? I ask because I am MASSIVELY hung over this morning ( :blush: ) and I'm worried I might've confused the CBFM with a high blood alcohol level.


----------



## freefalling

Sue Dunhym said:


> I got my first High on the monitor this morning :D
> 
> A bit of a stupid question, but does alcohol make a difference to your readings? I ask because I am MASSIVELY hung over this morning ( :blush: ) and I'm worried I might've confused the CBFM with a high blood alcohol level.

hey HIGH buddy! I would seriously doubt booze would make a difference but not 100%, if in doubt call the careline, i've read a few ppl here have called and they sound mega helpful x


----------



## AJpeartree

I just purchased a CBFM on ebay and am waiting for it in the mail. I am so excited to have something else to use besides OPKs. I hope it's not too confusing!! :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> Heavenly - where art thou???
> 
> Well Day 15 for me today, and after continued low's since day 6 i am now HIGH! and i was this morning too, let the :sex: marathon (aka pennypoptart!!) :rofl: can't wait for that :bfp:

Tis here! Not sunburnt...factor 30 for me. :rofl:

Will catch up on all the posts in a mo.

Oooh a high, excellent news hun!!! xxxx

I am on CD22, AF is due end of the week so shall have to see. If I am not, then at least I have the monitor to guide me and see if I OV early again this month!

:dust: to all! xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> Heavenly, my cycle buddy, where are you :happydance:
> 
> Well, I've just done it.....you know, what I confidently said I would absolutely not do... poas early... and....it's :bfp: It's a strong line, lighter than the test, but same thickness and quite dark considering I'm 9dpo and this is my second wee and it came up within 1 minute... the thing is, I did it with a cheapie, which is why I did it, they came free with preseed, so not screaming it yet. I'll get a FR tomorrow and see.

WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!

What amazing news. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hang on a mo...we are cycle buddies...you have abandoned me...:hissy:.....My AF is due on Friday..............if it turns up, keep in touch, misses! :cry: And if I get a :bfp:, then I will continue stalking you til our bubs arrive. :rofl:


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies. Hope everyone's ok today. Back in work, but off on my jollys on Friday - WOOHOO!!!

Hi AJ - I'm sure you'll be fine using the monitor - if I can figure it out, anyone can :rofl:

Sue/Freefalling - congrats on the highs! I'm on my 5th high day now, not sure I'm going to see a peak this month, but keeping everything crossed!!

Heavenly - hope AF stays well away Friday and you get a nice :bfp: for the weekend!!

x x x


----------



## heavenly

LouLou - fingers crossed you see those highs soon! :happydance:

It has been my first month of using a CBFM and I got highs on CD7 and CD8, then two peaks on CD9 and CD 10, then a couple of high days after that, so we made the most of it!


----------



## pennypoptart

freefalling, suedunhyn.... get at it!!! In true poptart styleeeeee.... :sex: :sex: :sex: 

As for me... 6DPO, in the dullest 2WW ever. No symptoms to report, nowt, nadda, nothing spectacular!!


----------



## freefalling

hey popper!! Thats sometimes a better sign, no symptoms! ooh i have everything crossed for ya babe.

Heavenly, i hope you are the next to get your :bfp:, that'd be wicked x x x

I'm still waiting the elusive peak, second month using the wee blighter!! come on :bfp::bfp::bfp:

Oli x x


----------



## SonnyEm

Been away all weekend so lovely to come back and see a :bfp: 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: FBbaby!!!

Sue - after using cbfm for as long as I have I have good experience of vino affecting cbfm and for me, no it doesn't!! 

Cd9 this morning so first day of testing and for some reason just feel so much more positive about this cycle. Not sure if the sun's affected me or if it was that we feel pg in July with dd so perhaps that's our lucky time?? Anyway, looking forward to getting my peak in I hope 11 long days time! Oh joys of long cycles!


----------



## freefalling

hey sonnyem! Nice weekend? wasn't the sunshine fantastic! Its dull here today and quite chilly, mind you that could be more to do with the sunburn heat, haha!!! I really hope your positivity helps and you get your :bfp: soon my love x x 

Well ladies! Today i had mass excitement! I poas and it came up with the faintest blue line ever AND the other side was blue too!!! Two blue lines, thats a first, oh i love my little monitor! Its so reassuring to know you work! Am really hoping i peak soon, be wicked to see that little box light up - oh its amazing the things that please small minds, hahaha!

Hope your all good and enjoying the sun before the weather changes x x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Another High today, and husband and I :sex: last night and I plan to demand servicing tomorrow morning too. Of course, highs and peaks don't necessarily mean I will actually ovulate as I haven't for the last 2 months, but here's hoping.

I made myself laugh this morning - doing the first pee of the day I was just finishing and when I remembered I hadn't peed on the stick, so I shouted "SH*T!", then had to wander around for ten minutes before I could squeeze a tiny bit more out into a cup. TTC is such a pleasant business, isn't it?


----------



## loulou1979

Morning ladies. Fingers crossed for that peak freefalling!! I'm getting desparate for one now, on CD16 and thought today might have been the day, but no. I am massively excited today though - I really do apologise for this but am sat here with the hugest grin on my face and there's only you ladies who will understand why - EWCM - loads of it!! I didn't have any last cycle and have secretly been paranoid I wasn't producing any and there it was! Sad isn't it. Never thought I'd ever get excited about that! :rofl: Didn't do any BD last night as hubby was travelling and didn't get in until 10pm and we were just too knackered. He's not getting away from me tonight though!! 

Have a good day everyone! xxx

Oh, and Sue - totally get what you mean, I've had to stop mid pee before now! :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

oh i can picture it now! Holding in a wee mid-stream is neon impossible, LOL!! I've started taking a stick out the box at night and sitting in the loo, although its becoming such a habit to poas :dohh::dohh:

Oh wicked EWCM is a good sign, means the spermies can travel up into your cervix (if i remember right from the great sperm race). I'm still confused about this ovulating business, doesn't it mean you must be if the monitor is high? please correct my ignorance! LOL! Right mega TMI about to come up but you gals are the only ones i can ask.... on sunday i wiped and has this lump of ewcm (the size of a rolo!), it was like wallpaper paste, now i have been reading and it said it could be to do with spermies but we hadn't :sex: for a week or so - any thoughts?? :blush::blush:

Sending mega wishes that everyone hits their highs/peaks soon!!! :hug:


----------



## FBbaby

good morning everyone :hugs:

Thank you for your messages. I'm sending waves and waves of coastal baby dust.

Sue, that really made me laugh, gosh what we put ourselves through :rofl: So many good stories to embarrass our brood later on!

Heavenly, I would soooooooooooooo love to share this with you, ideally this month, but if not, very very soon. I am crossing every fingers. Do you have any symptoms? When do you intend on testing? :hugs:

Seems that this is the week of many highs :happydance:, bring on the peaks :happydance::happydance:

pennypoptart, not long to go before the start of poas :happydance:

Just had a thought coming to mind, after reading freefalling mention of the lines. I went though a couple of days of confusion because my lines were totally different to the poster who had kindly shown her pictures when she had her highs and peaks. In her case, her left line gradually got darker whilst the right one got lighter. Well, in my case, both lines got darker and darker together. Even after the high following the two peaks, the left line was still very dark, only the right started to lighten up a bit. Still the monitor had it perfectly right. All this to say, don't read anything by the lines, they are clearly different for dfferent people.

Have a lovely sunny day I hope :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## freefalling

Thanks for posting that FBbaby :hugs: nice to know the lines can be different, i trawled thru the cb website yesterday looking for info on lines. Its so easy to become obsessed!!! 

Hope your coastal dust reaches Aberdeen!! LOL! xxx


----------



## loulou1979

I think I must be ovulating if the monitor is high and there's EWCM, just wondering when my peaks going to come with my being over half way through my cycle. I suppose it might not do with this being only my first month of using it. Must be patient...!

Ooh, no idea what your 'rolo' :rofl: might have been Freefalling. I'd be interested to know though! 

x x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

freefalling said:


> oh i can picture it now! Holding in a wee mid-stream is neon impossible, LOL!! I've started taking a stick out the box at night and sitting in the loo, although its becoming such a habit to poas :dohh::dohh:
> 
> Oh wicked EWCM is a good sign, means the spermies can travel up into your cervix (if i remember right from the great sperm race). I'm still confused about this ovulating business, doesn't it mean you must be if the monitor is high? please correct my ignorance! LOL!

Having a Peak and EWCM will usually mean you are ovulating and unless you have reason to suspect otherwise you can take it as read that you are. Unfortunately, I almost certainly have PCOS which means that I can get the surge of LH and all the signs leading up to ovulation but still not actually release an egg. The only way to be sure is if you are also temping and get the sustained tempertaure rise following the peak. For the last 2 months I haven't had any temperature rise.


----------



## freefalling

Sue, thats way too technical for me, i am really hoping i don't have to start temping cos i know i would get bambuzzled!! Can't you get a scan referral at your GP to check for PCOS? then you will know for sure? sorry none of my business but i know how desperate we all are for that :bfp: and a baby at the end of the 9 month wait.

Lou, this is month 2 for me, i had constant highs for the first month, this month day 14 - 16 high so hoping the next couple of days will bring the long waited peak!!! BD-ing till its low again. Isn't technology wonderful???

Oli xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, I have an ultrasound scan booked for the 25th of this month.


----------



## heavenly

Hallo my lovely ladies. :happydance:

Well, AF turned up today, bit weird, CD23, I normally have a 26 day cycle, anyway, never mind, just not meant to be this month!

I did remember to re-set the monitor to CD1 today.................and at the correct time.... so I don't have to wake myself up in the middle of the night to take a test. :rofl:

I feel very positive about the monitor and am looking forward to see if I OV on the same days this month as last month. I got 2 peaks on CD9 and CD10 last month.

Another beautiful day down here on the South Coast.

:dust: to you all

fbbaby - I am going to catch you up, I will, I will!! :wohoo::rofl:


----------



## garkat23

FBBaby - huge huge congrats!!!
Heavenly sorry to hear about af- good luck for next month!!
Frefalling - seems like the CBFM is getting to know you know!! Wishing you loads of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Can't remember who's in the 2ww but don;t worry about not having any symptoms i didn't have any and still don't!!
Hugs to you all!!
Hoping to see more BFP's very soon!!
x x x x x


----------



## FBbaby

I'm sorry Heavenly my buddythat the :witch: caught up with you today. It means your LP was 12 days, which is fine, so most likely you ovulated earlier this time than you normally do. 

On to cycle 2 CBFM :happydance::happydance: I'll certainly be here cheering. What's a month or two difference when our chimps will be moody teenagers :rofl::rofl:


:hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## loulou1979

Sorry to hear about your problems Sue. Hopefully the scan will give you some answers. I've been trying to temp, but my readings are all over the place! Thinking of giving it up and sticking with the monitor!

So the :witch: got you heavenly, :hug: let's hope this is your month instead!

Garkat and FBbaby - would love to hear more about your journey, so make sure you give us lots of updates!! :hug:

x x x


----------



## urchin

Well, I will be joining you soon! my CBFM will be in the post tomorrow and (fingers crossed) will arrive before CD5 so I can join in the fun!


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> Well, I will be joining you soon! my CBFM will be in the post tomorrow and (fingers crossed) will arrive before CD5 so I can join in the fun!

:hugs: you sure can!


----------



## freefalling

right, i am about to be a numptie!! Although i have been ttc, cycle 2 now, i must confess to learning most i know from you gals. 

I poas this morning and got a high, day 2 of a high and both lines (one more than the other) were visable. I've been checking (when i wipe, sorry TMI) for CM but there's none - does that mean i won't be ovulating??? Do you think i have learnt too much to fast and am getting confused??? :muaha::muaha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You're doing fine, it can be confusing when you get so much information :) Not everyone gets EWCM, even when you're ovulating. If you are particularly dry, then you might find Preseed helpful to aid those swimmers on their way.


----------



## heavenly

garkat23 said:


> FBBaby - huge huge congrats!!!
> Heavenly sorry to hear about af- good luck for next month!!
> Frefalling - seems like the CBFM is getting to know you know!! Wishing you loads of luck!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Can't remember who's in the 2ww but don;t worry about not having any symptoms i didn't have any and still don't!!
> Hugs to you all!!
> Hoping to see more BFP's very soon!!
> x x x x x

Keep us posted hun with how you are doing! xxx


----------



## heavenly

FBbaby said:


> On to cycle 2 CBFM :happydance::happydance: I'll certainly be here cheering. What's a month or two difference when* our chimps will be moody teenagers *:rofl::rofl:
> 
> 
> :hug::hugs::hug:

Now there's a sobering thought. :rofl:


----------



## heavenly

loulou1979 said:


> Sorry to hear about your problems Sue. Hopefully the scan will give you some answers. I've been trying to temp, but my readings are all over the place! Thinking of giving it up and sticking with the monitor!

I am too confused with a thermometer, would probably try and stick it up my backside. :rofl:

I am sticking with the monitor. :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Well, I will be joining you soon! my CBFM will be in the post tomorrow and (fingers crossed) will arrive before CD5 so I can join in the fun!

Hurrah.....another member of the Completely Off Our Head Monitor Users. :happydance:


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> right, i am about to be a numptie!! Although i have been ttc, cycle 2 now, i must confess to learning most i know from you gals.

What do you mean 'about to be'....too late for that FF! :awww::rofl:


----------



## FBbaby

I am definitely staying with you guys, you really make me laugh :rofl::rofl:

Oli, I haven't had any ewcm for years, hence getting some preseed.


----------



## freefalling

FBbaby said:


> I am definitely staying with you guys, you really make me laugh :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oli, I haven't had any ewcm for years, hence getting some preseed.

I'm glad ur staying with us, we'll catch you up quickly! We can all learn from you, as u'll be a couple of months ahead of us :hugs:

God this is cringe worthy! not dry, but no ewcm, LOL! the things we talk about, LOL.

Oli xx


----------



## loulou1979

The title says it all! :happydance:

Yesterday after getting some EWCM and having 6 days of the monitor saying high, I had a sneaky suspicion I might be ovulating. I did an opk last night and it came up positive (yey!) so was keeping my fingers crossed I'd see that peak this morning, and there it was!!! Got up extra early to test, purely so if it was a peak, I could jump on DH!! He didn't know what hit him this morning! 

Bit odd though, did an opk this morning too and that was less dark than last nights test. Do we think that means I ovulated yesterday??? Grabbed DH last night too as soon as I saw the positive opk so think we should be ok...! Poor hubby!

Hope all you ladies are ok today xxx

Oh, and I think my FF chart is finally making some sense. Think it was a bit off at the begining of the month as I was full of a cold and my temp was all over the place!!


----------



## freefalling

loulou1979 said:


> The title says it all! :happydance:
> 
> Yesterday after getting some EWCM and having 6 days of the monitor saying high, I had a sneaky suspicion I might be ovulating. I did an opk last night and it came up positive (yey!) so was keeping my fingers crossed I'd see that peak this morning, and there it was!!! Got up extra early to test, purely so if it was a peak, I could jump on DH!! He didn't know what hit him this morning!
> 
> Bit odd though, did an opk this morning too and that was less dark than last nights test. Do we think that means I ovulated yesterday??? Grabbed DH last night too as soon as I saw the positive opk so think we should be ok...! Poor hubby!
> 
> Hope all you ladies are ok today xxx
> 
> Oh, and I think my FF chart is finally making some sense. Think it was a bit off at the begining of the month as I was full of a cold and my temp was all over the place!!

Oh magic!! I hope u hit lucky with the :sex:!! Its tricky to know when to eh?? Can totally understand your excitement, woo hoo!!

Sending lots of luck and sticky baby wishes x x


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> Well, I will be joining you soon! my CBFM will be in the post tomorrow and (fingers crossed) will arrive before CD5 so I can join in the fun!

Hey babe, just to say, got your address from paypal will send it today :happydance::happydance:

welcome to the world of poas!! :hug:

**update - sent today recorded, with the receipt! just incase**


----------



## freefalling

will i ever get a bloomin peak?? :hissy::hissy::hissy::hissy:

Morning friends, how are you? just a quick update as off out today with J (OH) for a nice chillax! (a chill and a relax together, LOL) :dohh:. Discovered last night i do infact have ewcm (sorry tmi but i was thrilled!) we BD-ed twice last night so lets hope some of his swimmers are introducing themselves to my egg! Also fell asleep when i was ar$e in the air so was way more than 20 minutes (TMI and obsessed!). Still reading high this morning, come on peak, where are you? will keep bd-ing every night till its low again. 

Have a good day ladies - catch up soon x x x


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks for the message Freefalling!! Fingers crossed you get that peak soon!!! Keep at the :sex: until it comes!! By the way, love the fact you say chillax - its my favourite word!!! :hug: xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning. Third High for me today. Will have to jump on husband this evening.


----------



## heavenly

Well done with the peak loulou. :happydance:

FF and Sue - keep on jumping! :happydance:

OH hates the word 'chillax', so I constantly say it to him. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning. Third High for me today. Will have to jump on husband this evening.

LOL!! go girl!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

He's going to the pub tonight, I'm sure he'll be up for a pissed quickie when he gets back. Oh joy.


----------



## freefalling

Sue Dunhym said:


> He's going to the pub tonight, I'm sure he'll be up for a pissed quickie when he gets back. Oh joy.

oh oh! remind him - 1 and he's anyone's, 2 and he's everyones 3 and he's no-one's! LOL!!! Oli xx

Sending baby dust to you sue


----------



## Princess Leah

Hi Everyone, 

I am expecting my CBFM tomorrow and now that I have been reading these threads Im soooo excited. I just wondered if anyone can help me....When my af comes I always get a bit of spotting which then disapears and a day or so later get the full flow! Sorry tmi. Do I count the first day of spotting as my first day or do I count the day that it properly arrives as day one???

Hope that made sense

Thanks

Leah


----------



## freefalling

Princess Leah said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I am expecting my CBFM tomorrow and now that I have been reading these threads Im soooo excited. I just wondered if anyone can help me....When my af comes I always get a bit of spotting which then disapears and a day or so later get the full flow! Sorry tmi. Do I count the first day of spotting as my first day or do I count the day that it properly arrives as day one???
> 
> Hope that made sense
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Leah

hey Leah, welcome to the clan!

Yeah, i think what you'd do is wait for your actual period. I know that if you come in during the afternoon or evening then the morning after is actually classed as CD1 - amazing what you learn on here huh??

Oli x x


----------



## urchin

mine will be here soon :D (thanks freefalling!) got me sticks but forgot the batteries (will have to get those tomorrow)


----------



## heavenly

Princess Leah - welcome to the madhouse! :happydance:

Urchin - just take the batteries out of something else....you know what I mean. :rofl:

Well CD3 for me, so still on a low, wonder if I will get the peaks on CD9 and CD10, like I did last month...ooh the suspense is killing me! :happydance:

I am off to work now, have a good day ladies! xxxxxxxx


----------



## loulou1979

Hello ladies and welcome Leah. Hope you managed to get in your quickie last night Sue!!! I got another PEAK this morning! Was quite surprised as my OPK last night was negative??? Odd, but have more faith in the monitor that's worth £100 than a stick bought off amazon where it was 30 for £6! More :sex: for me today then :rofl:

Have got today off work to get myself organised for my hols. 24 hours till we go!! :happydance: Just got back from a pedicure (now I have pretty toes!), about to head for Pizza Hut for lunch, then back to start packing! My iphone should work abroad so I will be checking in while I'm away! 

x x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I did not manage a quickie yesterday as I was in a bad mood. Not at husband, just at the world. Bah.

Fourth High day today, so I'll try to get to it tonight.


----------



## freefalling

ooh lou, ya lucky sod! more peaks.... fingers crossed this is your month!

Heavenly - LOL!! the mind boggles as to what you took ur batteries out of!! LOL!! 

Sue, hope ur feeling better tonight x

Urchin, did your monitor arrive?? did you get a krispy kreme? x

WOW! just watching big brother, what a bunch of posers, BORING!!!!!


----------



## urchin

Not sure freefalling - there was a post office card through the door telling me I have 2 parcels to pick up - thing is, I'm expecting 3, so am not sure which 2 hav arrived!
I will go get them tomorrow and see - fingers crossed it's my CBFM (and the pump for our pond)

I did indeed have a krispy kreme - but truth be told it was much too sweet for me (didn't stop me scoffing it though lol )


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> Not sure freefalling - there was a post office card through the door telling me I have 2 parcels to pick up - thing is, I'm expecting 3, so am not sure which 2 hav arrived!
> I will go get them tomorrow and see - fingers crossed it's my CBFM (and the pump for our pond)
> 
> I did indeed have a krispy kreme - but truth be told it was much too sweet for me (didn't stop me scoffing it though lol )

oooh i can almost taste it! mmmm :hissy: i want one, LOL

I hope so, you need it by CD5 - is today CD3 for you?? Oli xx


----------



## loulou1979

Right ladies, the computer is shortly being switched off before we head for Paris!! :happydance: I hope while I'm away there's lots of highs, peaks and a few :bfp: thrown in there for good measure! Sending :dust: to you all. :hug:

Lou xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Have a lovely time loulou :)

I want a donut now.

We did manage to :sex: last night - preseed, immediate raised bum on pillow action, the full works. The monitor shows another High for today. So, fingers crossed I do actually ovulate this month.


----------



## heavenly

freefalling said:


> WOW! just watching big brother, what a bunch of posers, BORING!!!!!

Oooh I don't know. Rodridgo, the cute 23 year old from Brazil...I so would...and I am well old enough to be his mother. :rofl:


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> freefalling said:
> 
> 
> WOW! just watching big brother, what a bunch of posers, BORING!!!!!
> 
> Oooh I don't know. Rodridgo, the cute 23 year old from Brazil...I so would...and I am well old enough to be his mother. :rofl:Click to expand...

Yeah, he was cute! the gay one from up north is HOT so i can lust after him all summer. I can't be bothered with ppl who rate themselves, dull!! Was hillarious thou that the irish girl has to wear those permanent marker glasses (not to mention the muzzy!) hahaha


----------



## Mrs G

Question....

Am using the second half of a pack of 20 sticks this month. As I am on cd15 and still on lows hissy:) I guess I will have to continue poas for a while yet. Have bought a new box but this will obviously mean mixing 2 different types of sticks. Nothing I can do about it, but does anyone know if this will be a problem??

Thanks


----------



## Princess Leah

Hi, 

Well I cant believe it. I received my CBFM through the post yesterday. Was planning to use it this morning, but noticed that af had disapeared. Decided to do a test and got my :bfp:!!!

Im in shock

:hug:


----------



## FBbaby

Waouh Princess Leah, what wonderful news. Congratulations :hug::hug:

I thought CBFM turned out to be an expensive buy falling pg after only a month use (but worth every pennny!), but you certainly beat me!!

Thank God for ebay, yours unopened might even earn you money :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations Princess Leah! great news! And you can always sell your CBFM on ebay. :D


----------



## freefalling

Oh congratulations Princes Leah! Thats brilliant news..... 

Hi Mrs G, the maximum you use per cycle is 20 sticks (correct me if i am wrong) but remember the first month its just getting to know you babe - although some ladies are v fertile and get their BFP in the first month (yyeeehhaahhh).

Oli x


----------



## urchin

That must be the fastest pregnancy amongst the CBFMers! It's a newwww worrrld Recorrrrrd!

Congratulations Leah - I'd hang onto it if I were you just now, just in case - though of course I wish your bean all the stickiness possible xxx
Then flog it on ebay - they seem to hold their money well.

I picked mine up from the post office this morning (thank you so much freefalling xx) and guess what? It's CD5 tomorrow so I am just in time for this month - wooooo-hooooo!

I've got me sticks and me batteries, can't wait to get started - am resisting the urge to switch it on though


----------



## SonnyEm

Wow Princess Leah, many congrats!!!

Mrs G, not sure tbh, the instructions say not to as levels could be different or something but can't be that different surely? I would use a new box myself, I couldn't not test and possibly miss my ov!!

CD13 for me and still lows...oh I hate my long cycles!!!


----------



## Mrs G

freefalling said:


> Oh congratulations Princes Leah! Thats brilliant news.....
> 
> Hi Mrs G, the maximum you use per cycle is 20 sticks (correct me if i am wrong) but remember the first month its just getting to know you babe - although some ladies are v fertile and get their BFP in the first month (yyeeehhaahhh).
> 
> Oli x

Thanks. I wish this were my first month!!! 10 months on and counting.... Just the first time I've ever had to use more than 10 sticks!

:hug:


----------



## heavenly

Princess Leah said:


> Hi,
> 
> Well I cant believe it. I received my CBFM through the post yesterday. Was planning to use it this morning, but noticed that af had disapeared. Decided to do a test and got my :bfp:!!!
> 
> Im in shock
> 
> :hug:

Another one! What a lucky thread this is! Well done!! :happydance::happydance: :hug:

Mrs G - I think I read somewhere you are not supposed to mix sticks from different boxes.


----------



## pennypoptart

hello my lovely lovely CFBM (chat fanatical bonking machines!!)

CD27 with me, 11dpo, went out with the girls last night, and had too many vinos. Tested prior to going out and it was a negative, so thought it was justified. Awaiting the damned :witch: now, so that I can get onto cycle 4.

Hoping for some wonderful things on here this month! But, pretty sure it won't be from me!

loulou78- hope you've had a fantastic break!
Sue- got my fingers and toes crossed for you and ovulation!

x
x
x


----------



## urchin

Well I got myself all confuzzled this morning.....CD5 and my first morning with the CBFM, so my 'last chance' this month to get started.

So I did my wee stick and turned the monitor on, and _then_ read the bit in the instructions where it says 'don't wee on the stick just yet Urchin cuz it might not ask you for one' :dohh:

So I have wasted a stick (and am wondering if, seeing as you need them in batches of 10, whether that means really I've wasted 10????) 

But hey ho, it's all good - my new best friend is sitting by my bed with the BBT thermometer ready to tell me useful things in the mornings.

Mr Urch keeps asking me (with each new thing that comes into the house) So what is it that _this_ one tells us?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Hurrah for Urchin's CBFM arriving!

Pennypoptart - we all deserve too many vinos sometimes.

I'm on my 6th day of High, still awaiting the elusive Peak. We :sex: again his morning, so I'm keeping those levels up.


----------



## Backtoback

Hi, I haven't posted in here much as have been getting to grips with it all!

I am on CD11 now and have been using the sticks since Monday. Two of them havent worked though and that has really peed me off as theyre expensive enough as it is!

Still on low fertility BUT I think I may be a little ambitious using it so soon as my last cycles were 70 and 46 days long....


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> So I did my wee stick and turned the monitor on, and _then_ read the bit in the instructions where it says 'don't wee on the stick just yet Urchin cuz it might not ask you for one' :dohh:

You're keen. :rofl: No, don't poas unless it asks you. I am on CD6 and it hasn't asked me to test yet. It only asked me to do seven last month so I obviously only used 7 sticks last month so still have 13 left.

Have a good day ladies. xxx

Come on England in the footy!! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

heavenly said:


> You're keen. :rofl: No, don't poas unless it asks you. I am on CD6 and it hasn't asked me to test yet. It only asked me to do seven last month so I obviously only used 7 sticks last month so still have 13 left.
> 
> Have a good day ladies. xxx
> 
> Come on England in the footy!! :happydance:

But I wanted to _do something_:blush:


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> You're keen. :rofl: No, don't poas unless it asks you. I am on CD6 and it hasn't asked me to test yet. It only asked me to do seven last month so I obviously only used 7 sticks last month so still have 13 left.
> 
> Have a good day ladies. xxx
> 
> Come on England in the footy!! :happydance:
> 
> But I wanted to _do something_:blush:Click to expand...

Bless you. :hug:

You pee away. :happydance:


----------



## urchin

lol that would make for expensive pee!
don't know about spending a penny- more like spending a pound!


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> lol that would make for expensive pee!
> don't know about spending a penny- more like spending a pound!

:rofl:

Well I will be CD6 tomorrow, so I might be asked to take a test, not sure. I peaked on CD9 and 10 last time, be interesting to see what happens this month!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm on my SEVENTH High day today. Come on peak!


----------



## urchin

CD6 for me too - and my Wee White Buddy asked for a stick.....awh it loves me too!

Not surprisingly it was a low though


----------



## Backtoback

CD12 and still low,...


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Backtoback said:


> CD12 and still low,...

Hun I had lows all through my first cycle all 20 sticks were low but then on the day after my last test I had a 3 positive OPK's.

The monitor is getting to know your body.

Good Luckxx


----------



## Backtoback

I think I will use my IC's aswell when it gets towards CD15.


----------



## SonnyEm

Glad it's not just me...CD14 and still lows. Latest high then peak I got was cd18 so not giving up hope just yet. I hate how my wait to ov is longer than the 2ww! Hey ho all good things come to those who wait i suppose!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

SonnyEm said:


> Glad it's not just me...CD14 and still lows. Latest high then peak I got was cd18 so not giving up hope just yet. I hate how my wait to ov is longer than the 2ww! Hey ho all good things come to those who wait i suppose!

It certainly does hun xx I also hate that I have to wait four weeks to ovulate - such a pain!!!!

Hopefully the only thing we will be waiting for soon is our appointments, scans and the arrival of our little one's:baby:
:happydance:

Good Luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning. 8th day of High for me. I couldn't temp this morning because I was up and down all night coughing and being snotty. I've taken a sick day off work. Bleugh.


----------



## heavenly

CD7 for me and it asked me to do my first test of the cycle. Showed low, so look forward to seeing what happens the next few days.

Sue - hope you feel better soon. xxx


----------



## Backtoback

cd13 and yes, another low!


----------



## SonnyEm

Me too backtoback, cd16 and low BUT the line is getting lighter a sign for me that things will soon change (hopefully!). 

Hope you feel better soon Sue.


----------



## urchin

another low for me - but thats no surprise


----------



## freefalling

evening all (said like pc plod!)

CD22 for me today, still bloomin high, convinced there is summat wrong with me but i need to stop obsessing about it :dohh: looks like i'm gonna use all 20 sticks again this month! Thank goodness for tesco £1.21 per box! (got a stash!)

Come on who's next with their :bfp:!!!! Oli xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

On my NINTH day of High today. Guess the monitor is still getting used to me. My temperature was up this morning, but that might just be because I'm sick. I don't know whether I want ot ovulate now or not - sex has been off the cards since I'm a snotulant, coffulent mess, but it would also be nice to actually ovulate for once.

I've dragged myself into work today. Bleugh.


----------



## SonnyEm

Sue - poor you, hope you feel better soon 
freefalling - sorry can't remember is this your first cbfm cycle? 
Happy bunny today, got my first HIGH :happydance: and warned dh of a busy few days/nights ahead!!!


----------



## loopylou86

I too use the monitor and I am on day 9 and it was low..... really scared its not going to increase.

On the stick that you pee on, has anyone noticed the line(s) that appear and does anyone know what they mean?

thanks x


----------



## urchin

Hope you're on the mend soon Sue

Even though I'm low today - I'm still gonna jump the boy's bones tonight.... think I need a recreational one :D


----------



## Backtoback

Still low for me too :) Feel like poop though so its a good job hehe


----------



## Sue Dunhym

CD17 and my TENTH day of High. I think this is going to be another anovulatory month *sigh*

My ultrasound to check for PCOS is 2 weeks today.

On the plus side, I'm almost over my cold.


----------



## NewYearNewMe

good morning my fellow CBFM users xxx

Guess What??!!!!

I got a faint :bfp: this morning at 11dpo 
(and to think that I was so gutted after having a full cycle of lows)

I pray that this little monkey hangs in there - I am testing again the weekend to check the line has got darker, but in the mean time i am not announcing anything in the pregnancy announements until I am officially LATE.

Put a Piccy in Preg Test Gallery if you want to have a look.

:hugs:


----------



## Lilicat

I've been inspired to join you guys, plus I always love helpful little pieces of technology! My CBFM should arrive on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Lilicat

> I got a faint this morning at 11dpo

Congratulations! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

NewYearNewMe said:


> good morning my fellow CBFM users xxx
> 
> Guess What??!!!!
> 
> I got a faint :bfp: this morning at 11dpo
> (and to think that I was so gutted after having a full cycle of lows)
> 
> I pray that this little monkey hangs in there - I am testing again the weekend to check the line has got darker, but in the mean time i am not announcing anything in the pregnancy announements until I am officially LATE.
> 
> Put a Piccy in Preg Test Gallery if you want to have a look.
> 
> :hugs:

Wahay! Many congratulations, and here's hoping for a an even bigger, fatter positive at the weekend.


----------



## poppycock

I'll wait a bit before I buy one. Amazon.com is selling them btwn $180.00 and $200.00. For that price it better work!


----------



## NewYearNewMe

Lilicat said:


> I've been inspired to join you guys, plus I always love helpful little pieces of technology! My CBFM should arrive on Saturday :happydance:

Good Luck hun xxxx There has been a few first time :bfp:s on here now.xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat said:


> I've been inspired to join you guys, plus I always love helpful little pieces of technology! My CBFM should arrive on Saturday :happydance:

Welcome to the gang.


----------



## pasteljay

Hi ladies, Im waiting to start my first cycle with the monitor ( was due P on Sunday, still nothing though!!! Did test on Monday AM negative) strange.......probably stress making me late. Just want to get started as soon as possible Im getting so impatient now and the clock is seriously ticking (nearly 42)!!!!

Any real success stories out there, have read some off other sites with good success rates!!!


----------



## freefalling

Oh WOW! NYNM i have everything crossed for you babe.... off to look at the pic xx

Welcome to the newbies on here, looking forward to getting to know you, Oli x


----------



## loopylou86

Day 10 - still low


----------



## heavenly

NewYearNewMe said:


> good morning my fellow CBFM users xxx
> 
> Guess What??!!!!
> 
> I got a faint :bfp: this morning at 11dpo
> (and to think that I was so gutted after having a full cycle of lows)
> 
> I pray that this little monkey hangs in there - I am testing again the weekend to check the line has got darker, but in the mean time i am not announcing anything in the pregnancy announements until I am officially LATE.
> 
> Put a Piccy in Preg Test Gallery if you want to have a look.
> 
> :hugs:

Everytime I turn my back on this place for a couple of days...there is another :bfp: :happydance::happydance:

CONGRATS HUN!!! XXXXXXX


Well I am CD 10 today and still on a low, which is interesting as last month, my two days of peaks were CD9 and CD10. I find it all very interesting, I know, bit sad. :blush::rofl:


----------



## heavenly

pasteljay said:


> Hi ladies, Im waiting to start my first cycle with the monitor ( was due P on Sunday, still nothing though!!! Did test on Monday AM negative) strange.......probably stress making me late. Just want to get started as soon as possible Im getting so impatient now and the clock is seriously ticking (nearly 42)!!!!
> 
> Any real success stories out there, have read some off other sites with good success rates!!!


I am 43, we are trying for our first....better than late than never, I always say. :happydance:


----------



## urchin

I'm 39 and trying for my first too.

and got my first high this morning - wonder if i'll get any peaks this month?

Oh, and congrats to NYNM and a big helloooooo to the new kids! xx


----------



## SonnyEm

Congrats NYNM, off to have a look!
Welcome Lilicat!!
Congrats on the high urchin, hope the peak is soon.
2nd high and lines are doing what they should do so hope for that lovely peak in a couple of days time. No other sign of ov though and normally get quite a few?? Hey ho!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congrats on the High, Urchin!

I'm my ELEVENTH day of High, still no peak. Have given up baby-making :sex: as I don't believe I have/will ovulate this month.


----------



## loopylou86

Day 11 and still low....

whats going on?!?!?


----------



## urchin

another high for me - and the OPKs are getting darker too

(I have an open packet left over from last month and they say they gotta be used withing 30 days, so I figure I may as well pee on em!)


----------



## pasteljay

Im just waiting to start my first cycle on the CBFM.......6 days late now but done 3 tests and all :bfn: so Im a bit gutted to say the least, but hey!!! I thought it would be quite easy to fall again after having 4 already but at 42 nearly maybe Im not ovulating now god only knows!!! Here is hoping the monitor helps me out like it seems to be doing for you ladies.......GOOD LUCK TO U ALL!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Twelfth day of High for me. *sigh*


----------



## heavenly

Hey guys.

CD11 and still on a low! Intriguing.

Hope everyone is well. xxxxxx


----------



## Backtoback

Day 17 and still low.....i am getting depressed!


----------



## SonnyEm

Hope this will give some hope... got a peak this morning :happydance:
Got some ewcm too but might use a preseed I found in the back of the cupboard as well. 
Hope everyone else gets peaky soon too!


----------



## littledemonme

Hi CBFM'ers, am after some advice. I have been lurking on your thread for a while.
Am on second cycle with CBFM, first cycle was just grand - apart from :bfn: had 3 highs and two peaks then 1 high - which is quite literally by the book. This month - past expected ov date and body says ovulating - back ache and ewcm - but CBFM says low!!!!!
I have started back on Atkins this month as don't want my weight to be held against me when I go back to the dr's - if anyone knows about atkins you go into ketosis which basically means you are burning fat at a high rate and this literally shows up in your pee - do you think this could be affecting the CBFM results? A bit paranoid - coming straight off atkins to see if this changes things although I really doubt it's having an effect.
Has anyone else had ov symptoms and continual lows???
Thank you!


----------



## urchin

PEAK! I got a PEAK! :happydance:

and I have started scheming - We are off to friends for the weekend, so dragging him upstairs to *cough* unpack our things for an extended period, might seem a little rude.

He's off on a driving lesson at the minute, so I've told him the the CBFM says I have to jump his bones the second he walks back through the door lol

In the meantime I'm baking muffins and passing the time on here


----------



## Backtoback

Congrats on your peaks ladies! I am running out of sticks haha, I have used 14 this month.

Still low though!


----------



## heavenly

Any ideas ladies?

My first cycle with the monitor last month, I got 2 peaks on CD9 and 10.

This month, ok, still on a low on CD12, but it asked for me tests last 3 days running, but today, doesn't ask me for a test - why is that?


----------



## loulou1979

I got my :bfp: this morning!!!!!!

Hello ladies, hope everyone is well. Had a wonderful holiday in Paris despite a few days of rain, took 750 photos so it must have been a good one! 

We got back 6pm last night and I'd been feeling a bit off during the day, but put it down to the travelling. But last night my nips were really sore and I felt a tad sick, so this morning decided to POAS and got my :bfp: - well 3 of them actually!! Used a cheepy from Morrisons first and could just about make out a line. It was that faint I thought it was negative. Then grabbed a First Response and there was a definite 2nd line, so pulled out the Clearblue Digi and the most wonderful words ever popped up - Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!!

I've been wide awake for hours and can't wait to start telling people. We have to pick up the cat from the boarding place at 10am, but then its off to my parents to tell them the news. Unfortunately DH parents have gone on holiday for 7 weeks, so it'll have to be a phone call for them. The only other people we're planning to tell just now are my 2 best friends (one of which was on holiday with us) as they were the only ones who knew we were trying. 

Thank you CBFM - I love you!!!!

Big congratulations to NewYearNewMe - so so happy for you honey!!! Looks like our bubs won't be far apart!!!


----------



## SonnyEm

:happydance::happydance:loulou:happydance::happydance:
Many congrats!!


----------



## Backtoback

congrats LouLou! Any tips for the rest of us :)


----------



## loulou1979

Thanks girls! It still hasn't sunk it yet. Not quite sure when it'll hit me. Probably tomorrow when I tell my boss! We are very open with one another (she told me within hours of finding out about her last pregnancy, before even telling her family!) and it may affect my day to day work as I'm in a lab.

As for tips Backtoback...these we're the things I did differently to the month before...

Took agnus castus from the start of my period to when I ovulated.
BD constantly (!!) during my high/peak days.
Used preseed during high/peak days.

And obviously was taking folic acid supps, really cutting back on caffeine and alcohol. I was also temping but found it a bit of a nightmare and was actually going to stop doing it after this cycle. Can get rid of that thermometer from the side of the bed now!!!

x x x


----------



## urchin

congratulations loulou - fab news

another PEAK day for me - will pounce on mr urch later lol


----------



## shils

I have a question for you guys- when you start your period during the day, the next day in the mrng you press m and set it as cycle day 1. I have ordered the fertility monitor but the day i will get it will be 5th day of the cycle for me. So should I put it as day 4 as my period had started in the afternoon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got a peak! I got a peak! Finally after 14 days of High I got a peak! Although I am normally smilie-averse, I am doing this right now:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Of course, I only checked and found out it was a peak 5 minutes before I had to leave for work so there was no sexing this morning. I ran in to my husband to show him the peak he was like "Oh. Do you want to have sex then?" and I had to say "No! I'm late for work! I'm just excited!". There will be sexing tonight.

Now to just cross my fingers and pray that the egg actually makes it out this month. Come on, little egg!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations Loulou! Great news!


----------



## freefalling

massive congrats Lou, thats absolutely brilliant x x

Sue - whoo hoo!!! Get :sex: x x x


----------



## Backtoback

Go Sue! 

Thanks for the info on your triumph LouLou!

I am CD20 and still low.


----------



## urchin

Steady on there Sue, you'll be :wohoo: before you know it!

So good to hear you got your peak - fingers crossed that the eggster makes its bid for freedom (go eggy, go eggy!)

Me, I'm back to high so I think it's all over for me this month - My temps are all over the place so I'm not sure FF is going to pick up an ovulation - but we'll see!

So it's one more for luck tonight, then back to recreational sexing for me and Mr Urch


----------



## loopylou86

I peaked this morning tooooo EEK :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I told other half and was very disappointed when I realised I have to wait until tonight for some loving but shall make sure he lasts as least two rounds hehe xx


----------



## loulou1979

Yey for the peaks Sue and Lou!! :happydance:

Told my boss at work today about my :bfp: - she's over the moon for us!! Still hasn't sank in...!

x x x


----------



## loulou1979

I plucked up the nerve to call the doctors and got an appointment scheduled for Weds afternoon. So excited but nervous at the same time. I was shaking making the call!! xxx


----------



## SonnyEm

Wow, so many of us will be testing at about the same time!
Have fun Sue & Lou, go get that eggie!


----------



## heavenly

CONGRATS LouLou! So happy for you! :hug::happydance::happydance:

Well done on the peaks ladies! :happydance:

I am on CD14 and still low, but at least it has asked me for a test, after that day of not asking me for a test.

Much love to you all. xxxx


----------



## urchin

Just a thought - does anyone fancy making a team CBFM?

Might help us all to keep track of each other when the BFPers move out of the TTC section?
The only similar one I could find was for the Trial Laydeez, but that seems to be coming to an end now.....or should we join that one?......or am I the only one who fancies being a team?

and does anyone know how to make one?


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Just a thought - does anyone fancy making a team CBFM?
> 
> Might help us all to keep track of each other when the BFPers move out of the TTC section?
> The only similar one I could find was for the Trial Laydeez, but that seems to be coming to an end now.....or should we join that one?......or am I the only one who fancies being a team?
> 
> and does anyone know how to make one?

I have been thinking of this for a while!

How about ClearBlue Chicks? :rofl:


----------



## urchin

Or Monitoring Muvvas!

or Clearblue Yonders

or Clearblue Wonders

or

or

come on - throw your ideas in laydeez


----------



## sheldon

Hi can I join in?

I'm on my 2nd cycle with the monitor. The 1st cycle was text book, but this month, I went from low day on day 8 to a peak day on day 9 & 10 then to high today day 11. It all seems a bit early. Luckly jiggy jiggy happened on day 8 regardless of the low day. Has anyone else find this??

Sheldon


----------



## urchin

Ay up Sheldon - welcome to the CBFM club. Put your feet up and make yourself comfy.

I'm on my first cycle so I can't answer your question - will look out for a wobbly month next time round


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am an idiot. I took the battery out of my CBFM without thinking last night in order to power something else, and only put them back this morning. Then got confused when it was still saying CD22 and not asking me for a stick this morning. Then I realised - it needs the battery in to keep track of time. So now it's 12 hours out of whack. Truly, I am a muppet.

So now I'll have to start POAS at 7 o clock at night for the rest of the month. This is going to f*ck the whole thing up right? Just when I'd got my first Peak too!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PS I'll join Team CBFM too! But I'm not having any spangly/glittery banners. *shakes tiny fist*

I like Clearblue Wonders as a name.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PPS Yesterday I was very excited as I had definite ovary pain, EWCM, used pre-seed and :sex: like there's no tomorrow. And today... my temp's still low. Lower than normal, in fact. Still a bit of mittelsmirtz in my left ovary though, so I'll just have to hope today is Egg Day and it rises tomorrow.


----------



## urchin

Don't worry Sue - you got your peak, and given that you were notably absent last night, I'm guessing that you got your oats too :D

Just make like a SMEP diva; 3 consective days of strumping, one day off then once more for good luck - that should cover all bases.

I'm on a low today, so looks like my TWW has begun .... Mr Urch gets a night off, which frankly, I think the poor boy deserves.

So, that's one vote for ClearBlue Wonders - any other ideas for the pot me ducks??

and i'm sure, especially for Sue, we can have our banner available in a choice of Blue and Sparkly or plain old fashioned no-nonsense handwriting!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I made a banner! I clearly don't have enough work to do today.

The code is:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.babyandbump.com%2Ftrying-to-conceive%2F127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>

Except with SQUARE brackets instead of pointy ones.


----------



## urchin

Yaaaay!

I'm a ClearBlue Wonder!

(and very smart it looks too Sue!)


----------



## SonnyEm

Room for one more?!? Love the name too! I may be here a while though on cycle 10 of cbfm but hadn't been taking ttc all too seriously until a couple of cycles back, especially after mc. Anyway ready and wanting so bad a sticky bfp now.
Sue, wouldn't worry. Think by default after 1 peak the second one would come, then high for 1 day the low for the rest of the cycle. At least you know the first peak day and know to get busy!!
I usually stop testing after get the 2 peaks to try and save sticks and can't see the point in testing after i know the eggie-time has been and gone.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks Sonny. Welcome to the team!


----------



## urchin

Welcome on board sonny - always room for another


----------



## pasteljay

Congrats Lou, bet you are over the moon!!!! Wel done all the highs and peaks as well.......keep at it ladies!!!!! lol
Just waiting for the BIG P now, after 10 days late, got a bit of a light pink show but nothing else, should I start my first cycle from today then or leave it till its FULL ON so to speak???? Just want to get things in motion now Im sick of waiting!!!!!


----------



## urchin

Hi pasteljay - I think you are meant to set day one as your first full day of proper red bleeding. If this starts during the day (rather than overnight), you count from the morning after


----------



## urchin

Oh, and cuz I'm also trying not to work today, I've made us a team thread over in TTC buddies

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/147559-clearblue-wonders.html#post2375271

it's here!


----------



## pasteljay

Thanks Urchin......will have to wait and see if and when it wants to start properly!!!!!


----------



## SonnyEm

Has the banner worked, has it, has it??...


----------



## SonnyEm

Yeah!! Oh the simple things that please me!!


----------



## urchin

:happydance: that's 3 of us bannered up! :happydance:


----------



## Backtoback

Hey, I would join but I am really lazy and only ever make it from this forum to the journals...........I am on CD21 and still LOWWW.


----------



## urchin

Booooo for lazy backtoback and
double booooooo for her eternal lows!


----------



## freefalling

hey ladies, how are you all? been reading but sick of death of all this TTC - its really getting me down. I had about 8 highs last cycle and no peak again, so read my book and read if you get more than 19 then contact your gp - to which i decided meant i was infertile!! Dramatic? yes. 

I've chucked my monitor in a cupboard - idiot!! why did i do that?? FOOL! Gonna get it out and re-start it, never finished the last cycle when it went back to low a few days ago it got the heave-ho! 

AF coming cos my back is killing me, def tell-tale.

Anyway, back to be cheery and not so self-absorbed!!!!  

Love Oli x x


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> :happydance: that's 3 of us bannered up! :happydance:

I am bannered up, do we still post in here, or the Team thread? I am confused. :rofl:


CD15 and still a low!! :dohh:


----------



## urchin

Oh lets post in both Heavenly - think its good to have this one active so that new ClearBlue Wonders can find us.....and keep the buddy thread going cuz then when we all graduate to the 1st trimester (positive thinking, right?) we can still carry on :D

Sorry to hear you got all down with the lows Oli - good to have you back though


----------



## Backtoback

Yehhh post in here hehehe :)


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> Oh lets post in both Heavenly - think its good to have this one active so that new ClearBlue Wonders can find us.....and keep the buddy thread going cuz then when we all graduate to the 1st trimester (positive thinking, right?) we can still carry on :D
> 
> Sorry to hear you got all down with the lows Oli - good to have you back though

Yep, positive thinking!! :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ladies, I have a question - how long after Peak is your temperature supposed to rise? Having had Peaks yesterday and the day before, my temperature has not risen this morning. It's still way down at 36.10. Does this mean I haven't ovulated again? *sigh*


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Freefalling - I know the feeling. TTC is an incredibly frustrating process, don't beat yourself up.

If you're not getting any Peaks, then it may be wise to visit your GP just to check. You can have CD5 and CD21 blood tests done to check your levels of LH and progesterone, which will tell you whether you've ovulated or not. It will put your mind at rest, at least.


----------



## urchin

ay up CB Wonders!

am definitely back to low today and my wee white buddy didn't ask me for a stick today so just gotta kick back and wait.

will input my temps later to see if there's a clue in them - but so far I haven't seen a pattern at all so I have no idea if I will reach enlightenment


----------



## fuzzylu

Hi ladies

im new to this forum so be gentle with me.
me and my o/h have not been trying but not preventing (if u understand what i mean) to get pregnant for the last 18 months. we are planning on trying a bit harder when he gets back from afgan in aug (hes in the raf)
i have bought a clearblue monitor and am on the 2nd cycle of using that,as am trying to prepare for when he is back.
however last month i had no peaks at all, and this month im on day 23 and have not even had a high yet. guess im just asking if it is possible that im still getting used to the monitor or could it be that im not ovulating hence why we havent got pregnant yet. if this is the case is there anything i can do to increase my chances of ovulating?

sorry to ask so many questions in my first post, its just im getting worried there is a problem.

many thanks
Fuzzylu

i have copied and pasted this from another thread as urchin recomended i try asking in hear... so anyway hello


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi fuzzylu and welcome. It may be that your CBFM is still getting used to your cycle, so I wouldn't worry unduly. How long is your cycle normally? It's normal to get the occasional anovulatory month, it's when it keeps happening that it's a concern.

If next month you still don't get any Peaks, you could go to your GP and discuss your concerns. You'll probably be sent for blood tests that can confirm whether or not you're ovulating. It might be an idea to do that before your o/h gets back.

In the meantime, have you considered monitoring your BBT temperature? It's a good guide to whether or not you've ovulated.

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And in my Monitoring news, I did not get my temperature rise this morning. So it looks like, despite the Peaks and sharp ovulation pains, I still didn't ovulate. Very disappointing.

I have an ultrasound scan booked for next Thursday, so I suppose we'll find out what's happening then. I can pretty much already guess it's PCOS, but at least if the scan confirms it I can go ahead and start treatment for it.

On the plus side I am gong to the Taste Festival ( https://www.tastefestivals.com/london/ ) today, and at least I can have a drink.


----------



## heavenly

Hey buddies! Well CD17 and still a low, hope this doesn't mean I haven't OVd this month! Maybe, as its the 2nd cycle, the monitor is still getting used to me.

Have a lovely day ladies! xxx


----------



## SonnyEm

Welcome fuzzylu. Sorry you didn't get any peak in the first cycle. I agree with Sue's advice & hope it's the monitor getting used to you. Hope all will be in order ready for your man to return home!
Well, I think although had a peak that I haven't ov'd either. I normally get ov pains and some ewcm but have had nothing this cycle. Oh well, yet more waiting... wait for af then wait for ov again...


----------



## fuzzylu

day 24 today and still low.:cry:
my cylces are usualy 34 ish days sopose there is still time to ovulate.[-o&lt;


----------



## freefalling

afternoon buddies, how are you all? Sue, you are very clever at working out ovulation, can i borrow you some month? I promise clean bed, food and a sneeky wine!! LOL!! Heavenly, its early days for us babe, its just so annoying that we never for our BFP too!!! I was so mad with my monitor last month i shoved it in a drawer!!! CD1 today, so me a my "buddy" have made up and are friends again.

I've ordered a book from Amazon called the Secret - has anyone heard of this? aparently you attract things you want, i've been reading about someone else using it and it looks fascinating. Something else for me to drive my poor OH mad about, LOL!!

Keep :sex: ladies!

Where is penny-popper? not seen you round these ol' parts x x


----------



## urchin

Oh that's disappointing Sue - but you're right, at least if you find out it's PCOS you can start treatment for it. I have no idea what goes on with my temps, I really can't see a pattern (and neither can FF lol!) 

Though I'm not sure if i'm doing it quite right......here's the thing. My usual waking time is 7.45 so I have made this temp time. On the occasions that I'm awake earlier I have been using the bbt calculator to adjust for me
but
surely it makes a difference what time I went to bed? If I go to bed at 12 then temp time represents 7.45 hours sleep, but if I go to bed at 1 and temp at 8.45 that's still 7.45 hours sleep - 
So, should I adjust my temps according to wake up time or number of hours sleep???

waddaya reckon CB Wonders?

Welcome to the club fuzzylu

and a big wave to freefalling and heavenly


----------



## urchin

NEWSFLASH!

NEWSFLASH!

I put my temps in tonight and FF says I oscillated on 15th! :wohoo:


----------



## heavenly

urchin said:


> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> I put my temps in tonight and FF says I oscillated on 15th! :wohoo:

Sounds painful. :rofl: Well done hun! :happydance:

The reason I don't temp is cos I don't wake up at the same time every morning, is there much point otherwise?


----------



## NewYearNewMe

*Stay Positive & Please dont give up!*

Hi ladies - just wanted to drop by and explain what happened to me on my first month of using the CBFM. 

I had previously had four "normal" cycles of 32/34 days then for some reason cycle number 5 was 42 day LONG! 

So on cycle number 6 I started using my CBFM - CD6 to CD25 all Lows! :hissy: 
So as I had run out of test sticks I continued with OPKs and got 3 positive's on CD26/27 & 28. Ovulated on CD28 and now I am Pregnant!!! :cloud9:

So please dont give up - I never got a high OR peak and still got my :bfp:

I wish all the ladies using the CBFM the best of luck - I really hope to see you all very soon in first tri! :hugs:


----------



## Backtoback

CD24 and low!

No sex anyways as hubby had a really bad vertigo attack :(


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> NEWSFLASH!
> 
> I put my temps in tonight and FF says I oscillated on 15th! :wohoo:

Wahay! So you've got a 10 day wait, assuming your LP is 14 days. How exciting! Roll on 29/06!

My temperature was up slightly this morning but I'm not getting my hopes up since it's still not as high as it was earlier in the month and I did have a drink last night and it was hot in the bedroom this morning. 

Or at least, I'm pretending not to get my hopes up. You know how it is. I'm trying to take joy in the fact that my tomato plants are growing. At least I can grow SOMETHING.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

NewYearNewMe said:


> *Stay Positive & Please dont give up!*
> 
> Hi ladies - just wanted to drop by and explain what happened to me on my first month of using the CBFM.
> 
> I had previously had four "normal" cycles of 32/34 days then for some reason cycle number 5 was 42 day LONG!
> 
> So on cycle number 6 I started using my CBFM - CD6 to CD25 all Lows! :hissy:
> So as I had run out of test sticks I continued with OPKs and got 3 positive's on CD26/27 & 28. Ovulated on CD28 and now I am Pregnant!!! :cloud9:
> 
> So please dont give up - I never got a high OR peak and still got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all the ladies using the CBFM the best of luck - I really hope to see you all very soon in first tri! :hugs:

Thanks NYNM, that is good to know. We need to be told these things!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Backtoback said:


> CD24 and low!
> 
> No sex anyways as hubby had a really bad vertigo attack :(

Oh dear. You must be feeling quite frustrated. Take heart from NYNM's post - it can still happen. x


----------



## fuzzylu

NewYearNewMe said:


> *Stay Positive & Please dont give up!*
> 
> Hi ladies - just wanted to drop by and explain what happened to me on my first month of using the CBFM.
> 
> I had previously had four "normal" cycles of 32/34 days then for some reason cycle number 5 was 42 day LONG!
> 
> So on cycle number 6 I started using my CBFM - CD6 to CD25 all Lows! :hissy:
> So as I had run out of test sticks I continued with OPKs and got 3 positive's on CD26/27 & 28. Ovulated on CD28 and now I am Pregnant!!! :cloud9:
> 
> So please dont give up - I never got a high OR peak and still got my :bfp:
> 
> I wish all the ladies using the CBFM the best of luck - I really hope to see you all very soon in first tri! :hugs:

thanks for telling us this, made me feel a bit better. im still low today.
maybe i should by some opk just to see if i ovulate after ive used all 20 sticks.
didnt know you had to take your temp at the same time every day if charting, if this is the case i def wont be able to as i work shifts.

only 6 weeks untill my man comes back, im getting so excited.

thanks ladies


----------



## urchin

Thanks for sharing NYNM - is great to hear some positive news!

Fuzzylu/Heavenly - I've been using this site https://www.mymonthlycycles.com/bbtadjust.jsp to adjust temperatures - I don't think it can cope with massive differences in temping time, but a few hours either way don't seem to phase it......I still don't know if I'm meant to adjust for 'going to bed-times' as well as waking up times though.

Am with you there on the pretending not to hope thing Sue - is why I don't post on the symptom spotting threads (cuz that would be admitting it wouldn't it?) doesn't mean I'm not secretly noting every twinge though

I have everything crossed that this month is my month - actually, not quite everything.....think a bit of recreational strumping is in order tonight! :D


----------



## fuzzylu

oh im so excited cycle day 26 and ive got a high:happydance:

only got 2 more sticks left out of the 20 so i hope i get a peak before it stops asking for one. will the monitor start asking for the first stick later in the cycle next month, now it knows i might ovulate late in the month?

is a shame my o/h isnt hear.

xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FF gave me an ovulation day. Which is quite thrilling. BUT. I don't believe it. My temps were higher than they are now earlier in the month.

If you're so inclined, could have you have a look at my chart? https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e

Would you believe it?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fuzzylu said:


> oh im so excited cycle day 26 and ive got a high:happydance:
> 
> only got 2 more sticks left out of the 20 so i hope i get a peak before it stops asking for one. will the monitor start asking for the first stick later in the cycle next month, now it knows i might ovulate late in the month?
> 
> is a shame my o/h isnt hear.
> 
> xxxx

Yay for Highs! Yes, it will ask you later in the cycle next month.

If you don't get a Peak before you run out, you could get some cheapie OPKs. But given that your OH isn't around, you could save your money and look forward to a more accurate reading from the CBFM next month.

(I'd probably buy the cheapie OPKs, just because I get excited when it's positive!)


----------



## Backtoback

I just started my second box of CB sticks - on CD25 and low. I am hoping it will happen soon as last cycle it was on CD35. 

Congrats to everyone on here who has had success over the past 24 hours and especially thanks for NYNM for the encouraging info :)


----------



## urchin

ff says my temp has dropped today :( but i'm not sure that i'm meticulous enough with timings for it to be too reliable


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> ff says my temp has dropped today :( but i'm not sure that i'm meticulous enough with timings for it to be too reliable

How many days PO are you? If it's between 5 and 10, there's a possibility it's an implantation dip. If it's stayed low today though, that's a bugger.


----------



## urchin

6 days PO today Sue, and still low (though I was up twice in the night, so am not sure that today's temps count for much)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well then I wouldn't get despondent just yet, small echinoid. See how you go tomorrow.


----------



## Backtoback

Day 26 and automatically peed on a stick this morning, but CBFM never asked for one! Just has the flashing m button.....however, I havent ovulated yet. Last month it was CD35. I knew I should have waited to use it.


----------



## urchin

cheers Sue - I will try not to

(am consoling myself by baking victoria sponge birthday cake for my lodger and a lovely roast beef dinner with yorkshire pud)


----------



## lelitah

i was thinking about getting a CBFM..
but i was wondering if anyone thinks it was worth the investment??
xoxo


----------



## urchin

Hi lelitah - well, I can't report any success just yet, but then I have only been using it for a month........but it does seem to have pinpointed the peak days before I OVd


----------



## lelitah

best start saving =S
there expensive aint they?
xo


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> cheers Sue - I will try not to
> 
> (am consoling myself by baking victoria sponge birthday cake for my lodger and a lovely roast beef dinner with yorkshire pud)

Nom nom nom. Cake.

We went out for pizza. I haven't cooked a damn thing this weekend, to my shame.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

lelitah said:


> best start saving =S
> there expensive aint they?
> xo

They are quite expensive, yes. But we've had a few BFPs on this thread and despite only having been using mine for 1 cycle, I've found it useful in predicting ovulation (and so telling you when to get busy).


----------



## Pimms

I've just bought the clear blue monitor a few days ago. This is will be my second month of TTC but my cycle swings between 25, 28 and 35days, so thought it will help me to find out the best days to BD

Amanda


----------



## urchin

have a look on ebay lelitah - you can usually get them for about £45-50


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, well CD21 today....still a low...and AF is due end of the week. Very strange not to get a high at all. Went through 13 sticks this month, so have got a new box at the ready.

Have a good day ladies! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. My temperature was way up this morning. But it was really hot in the bedroom so I'm trying really hard not to get my hopes up.


----------



## freefalling

ooh sue, fingers crossed, that'd be great!!!

heavely, thats really weird, i know its annoying when the little gadget doesn't play ball!! Mine is in a drawer, can't face looking at it, gonna try a couple of months without it. Using "The Secret" just now, been testing the theory. Anyone else tried this?

All good in da hood here thou - just lovin this hot weather!!!

Oli x


----------



## Backtoback

Good luck Sue.

I am done with the CBFM. Gotta wait til next period until I can start again, but I know I havent ovulated yet. Am on CD27 now too.


----------



## heavenly

Freefalling - Oooh what's the Secret? Spill. :happydance:

BacktoBack - I hear you!!! Roll on another month.


----------



## freefalling

heavenly said:


> Freefalling - Oooh what's the Secret? Spill. :happydance:QUOTE]
> 
> Hey dude, the secret is a book about cosmic ordering.... been testing it since Friday and so far its working - just silly things like parking spaces and feathers. Get a cope off Amazon, mine's not been put down. V interesting. Its all worth a bash huh??? Oli x x


----------



## AJpeartree

Hey ladies! Just thought I'd say hi! This is my first cycle using CBFM, I am hoping it works...and fast! I got 1 day of high and then a peak! we BD the night of the peak :dust: I will keep checking this group! I get to test this weekend =)


----------



## urchin

I've made a decision to stop temping for the rest of the month - it's just stressing me out and I don't think I'm meticulous enough to really count on it anyway.

So, I'll wait the month out and see what happens


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> I've made a decision to stop temping for the rest of the month - it's just stressing me out and I don't think I'm meticulous enough to really count on it anyway.
> 
> So, I'll wait the month out and see what happens

Hey there C! Only another 6 days and you can poas!! Exciting!! I really hope its worked for ya babe x x


----------



## Pimms

Im on CD4 so have two days before my monitor tells me to POAS, but i've made sure that i bought 20 testing sticks, so hopefully that should last me!!!!!

Amanda


----------



## Sue Dunhym

AJpeartree said:


> Hey ladies! Just thought I'd say hi! This is my first cycle using CBFM, I am hoping it works...and fast! I got 1 day of high and then a peak! we BD the night of the peak :dust: I will keep checking this group! I get to test this weekend =)

Welcome to the gang!



urchin said:


> I've made a decision to stop temping for the rest of the month - it's just stressing me out and I don't think I'm meticulous enough to really count on it anyway.
> 
> So, I'll wait the month out and see what happens

Fair enough, the less stress the better.

Ladies, can you take a look at my chart? Tell me honestly (no pussyfooting or false hope please), whether you think I've ovulated? I hate to do this, but it's driving me mad. I think it's saying I have just because I got a CBFM peak. My temps haven't really risen, and that's the only genuine indicator that I have actually released an egg. https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e


----------



## FBbaby

Sue, I think you have oved. Yes, your temps are not really high, but there are over the line AND you had a dip. I always have a big dip on the day or the day before I ov. It was really helpful when I was ttc with my second (it took 5 cycles), because I could rely on it to know I was oving (hence not needing to use opks). So far, you have the cbfm, ff, and that dip indicating ovulation. Yes, ff uses the cbfm to make the assumption, but not just that. 

Well, here I am again....unfortunately, my totally unexpected surprising :bfp: finished after 6 weeks. It started with a threatened ectopic, but I ve miscarried naturally, so now they don't know. In any case, I am fortunate that I didn't require any interventions and I can start ttc again. The first week was tough, but I am now back to normal and excited at the prospect of ttc again. I am waiting for the :witch: to show her face again, and I will then get the cbfm out again (at least I didn't flog it...). Hope it doesn't take too long and my cycles don't go haywire.

:hug: to everyone


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks FBBaby. I'm really sorry to hear that your BFP didn't last, what a heartbreaking process this is.


----------



## FBbaby

Just one more thought Sue, did you have your progesterone levels tested? I think you did, but it came to mind as I understand progesterone level rising is what causes the temp to go and stay up when pg.


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Sue. The hardest part is the feeling of going backwards when getting out of ttc is already such a massive achievement. It's like getting your a levels, getting a feeling of uni, and then being told you have to start your a levels from scratch again :rofl::rofl:

Once you've accepted it though, it's almost as it you've never really left in the first place, but know that you have the capability to pass the test... although of course, you don't know if your brain is going to be as performing as the first time!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Just one more thought Sue, did you have your progesterone levels tested? I think you did, but it came to mind as I understand progesterone level rising is what causes the temp to go and stay up when pg.

Yes, progesterone levels are what causes the temp to rise. I was tested last cycle and the progesterone stayed low, so no ovulation then, which is why I suspect the same for this cycle. I've got an ultrasound booked for this Thursday to check for PCOS.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Thanks Sue. The hardest part is the feeling of going backwards when getting out of ttc is already such a massive achievement. It's like getting your a levels, getting a feeling of uni, and then being told you have to start your a levels from scratch again :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Once you've accepted it though, it's almost as it you've never really left in the first place, but know that you have the capability to pass the test... although of course, you don't know if your brain is going to be as performing as the first time!!

Heh. Good analogy. But you're right, you know you CAN do it now, which is the one positive you can wrestle from the situation.


----------



## loulou1979

Really sorry to hear about your loss FBbaby. You sound very positive which can only be a good thing. And like you've said, at least now you know you can do it, and that has got to put your mind at some ease. :hug:

Hope to see more :bfp: from everyone soon xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Isn't it possible to ov even with low progesterone? I thought progesterone was released by the corpus luteum after ovulation, so that no ovulation=no progesterone, but don't know about the other way around, that is, can't you ovulate, but then the corpus luteum is not doing what it should?

I am a bit concerned about progesterone too. They tested my levels after the miscarriage and it was 11, which is low. I understand it needs to be 15 and higher to start with to maintain a pregnancy. The nurse told me that the level wasthe result of the miscarriage, which makes sense, but she couldn't answer me when i asked whether the low level could have been the cause of the miscarriage rather than the consequence. She told me that if the levels were low, I wouldn't have got pregnant in the first place and I shouldn't worry about it, mmmm, I would rather be certain.... I have started taking B complex again as I read it can increase your luteal phase, ie I understand help with progesterone. I stopped when I found out I was pg, replaced with pg tablets, but the levels are lower, so I think I will continue them if/when I fall pg again.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hmmm. Honestly, I don't know. I had assumed that ovulation automatically = increased progesterone. Perhaps it is possible that ovulation occurs but then the body isn't producing enough progesterone to sustain pregnancy. I have heard (vaguely) of women receiving progesterone injections in the early stages of pregnancy, so that would suggest your thoughts have some merit. It's something to talk to the doctor about, for sure.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby - this article explains things quite simply: https://www.healthline.com/blogs/pr...2/low-early-pregnancy-hormone-levels-hcg.html (scroll down past the individual stories). If you're concerned, definitely speak to your doctor (and go armed with information, I'm sure you've experienced how suprisingly little healthcare professionals seem to know what they're talking about).


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Sue for this link. It was really interesting and I couldn't help but reading it all. It would appear that progesterone levels can vary quite a bit, and considering my hcg levels had already been dropping when they test for progesterone too, it is hard to assess what it might have been when the pg was still growing. Anyway, decided not to think too much about it as best way to prevent a :bfp: 

good luck with your appointment on thursday. It must be so nerve wracking yet at the same time exciting as you will finally know if you have pcos or not, and if you do, they will be able to start proper treatment. And who knows, before you get these results, a surprise might be awaiting you as I think you have ovulated. :hug::hug:


----------



## urchin

So sorry to have you back FBbaby - though of course it is nice to see you :hugs:

Well, is 6 days til period or testing Freefalling, and given that you could set your watch by my cycle it'll be one or the other soon.......does it strike anyone else as odd how there's all these people more in tune with your bodily rhythms than any of your close friends and families????? makes me giggle!

Sue, I had a look at your chart (see, i even know when you've been strumping!) and am afraid I have no real idea what it says, but I did have a useful thought.......could you set up a second account (from another email address) and put in your temps without the CBFM data. Then you'll know if it would have given you an O date anyway


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I don't know what strumping is, but I hope it's good.

That's a good idea about setting up another account. It's late now but I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> So sorry to have you back FBbaby - though of course it is nice to see you :hugs:
> 
> Well, is 6 days til period or testing Freefalling, and given that you could set your watch by my cycle it'll be one or the other soon.......does it strike anyone else as odd how there's all these people more in tune with your bodily rhythms than any of your close friends and families????? makes me giggle!

So have you had any signs/symptoms? I've been thinking of you today, hoping you feel sick ;)


----------



## urchin

Lol Mr Urch didn't know what strumping is either! It's another fantastic alternative to BDing ..... think it comes from strumpet - as in 'comely wench' :D

and Ms Dunhym, shame on you
asking a girl to symptom spot!

but nah, none to report ..... have a wee niggle in my side but nothing to send me out for a FR kit


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ah come on, we're only human!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urchin - I tried to create a new FF account but it won't let me. Bah. Temp is still way above the coverline today though. 7DPO, absolutely no symptoms.


----------



## kat08

Got another high today that's my 3rd in a row. I was expecting to ov on Monday (29 day cycle last month) so not sure if my clomid is affecting my results! Great to see a high though!


----------



## urchin

Congrats on your high kat - fingers crossed for a peak soon

Sue, you might need to try from a different email address? Could you use Mr Dunhym's account?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I did try with a different email address but no go. "Unfortunately your request for membership could not be processed favorably at this time." I guess they recognise my IP address.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I went through and painstakingly took out all my CBFM readings (noting down what they were beforehand!) and the OV line remains. SO. I guess I have to believe it now!

Also, I checked out similar charts that resulted in pregnancy and there are several similar to mine. Now I need to rail against my natural cynicism and actually hope for the best.

(I've added my CBFM readings back in again now)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

kat08 said:


> Got another high today that's my 3rd in a row. I was expecting to ov on Monday (29 day cycle last month) so not sure if my clomid is affecting my results! Great to see a high though!

Yay for Highs!

If it's your first month using CBFM, don't be surprised if your Highs last a while, as the machine is still getting used to you. But hopefully you've get the exciting Peak soon :)


----------



## kat08

Great thanks so much guys!


----------



## urchin

Ooooo that's good news Sue .... painstaking work, but sounds like it was worth it!
hope your temps stay up 

am also trying to keep myself positive - at least I have only a few days to wait til I know one way or the other (never thought I'd be thankful for fairly short cycles!)

welcome to the gang kat


----------



## fizz63

i am ttc for my 1st and am ashamed to admit, i am just getting more familar with how my body works. 

am i right in thinking that if you dont ovulate then you dont have a period ? i am reading all these threads about ovulation etc and am getting very confused. 

if you have had a period then this means you have definetely ovulated right ?? 

sorry for being soooo embarrassing daft ...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You can have a period without ovulating. I do it almost every month ;)

If you don't ovulate, you can't get pregnant. But your body still needs to shed the lining that's build up in preparation for a possible pregnancy.


----------



## urchin

Mr Urch was up for a bit of recreational strumping last night.....y'know sometimes its just nice to have a fun one and not worry about the positions and the pillows and the holding it all in stuff

certainly took my mind off the calendar!


----------



## fizz63

Sue Dunhym said:


> You can have a period without ovulating. I do it almost every month ;)
> 
> If you don't ovulate, you can't get pregnant. But your body still needs to shed the lining that's build up in preparation for a possible pregnancy.

Thanks for that. How can you tell if you are ovulating then ? do i need to buy an ovulation kit ? i feel abit stupid now, i thought people who didnt ovulate, were the ones who didnt have (regular) periods ... i do have regular periods but how do i know i am ovulating ? 

:growlmad:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fizz63 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> You can have a period without ovulating. I do it almost every month ;)
> 
> If you don't ovulate, you can't get pregnant. But your body still needs to shed the lining that's build up in preparation for a possible pregnancy.
> 
> Thanks for that. How can you tell if you are ovulating then ? do i need to buy an ovulation kit ? i feel abit stupid now, i thought people who didnt ovulate, were the ones who didnt have (regular) periods ... i do have regular periods but how do i know i am ovulating ?
> 
> :growlmad:Click to expand...


The most reliable way to monitor whether you've ovulated is to take your basal body temperature every day. That's your waking temperature, before you've got up or done anything, and taken at the same time every day. It can tricky to do this if you work shifts or have irregular waking hours, but if you can, it is worth it. It's helpful to get a special basal body temperature (BBT) thermometer because these tend to be slightly more accurate than regular thermometers.

After you've ovulated, your body produces progesterone. Progesterone makes your body temperature rise. So if you are ovulating, you will see that for the first half of your cycle your temperatures are roughly the same level (with minor variations from day to day), and following ovulation they will be 0.2 degree or more (usually more) higher than they were before.

A useful website to record your temperatures on is www.fertilityfriend.com - it has a formula that calculates when it thinks you have ovulated - usally after 3 days of consistantly raised temperatures. If you have a look at the fertilityfriend link in my signature, you will see my chart as an example. My temperatures are quite irregular, most peoples fluctuate a bit less than mine.

The drawback of taking your temperature is that it can only tell you AFTER you ovulated. It can't predict when you WILL ovulate. For that you can use your trusty CBFM.

Hope that helps. :)


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hi Girls,

Can i join you all please?

I'm Lea' 30 and DH is 31. I've just purchased a CBFM which arrived today, AF not due for another 10 days so got a bit of a wait until i can start but already feeling positive, just hope it brings me luck!!! 

Baby dust to all
Lea' xx


----------



## urchin

Ay up Lea

of course you can :D welcome to the madness of lows highs and those oh-so-special peaks!


----------



## Donutty Donut

Thanks Urchin.

I'm itching to start using the monitor, think i'm becoming slightly obsessed and i haven't even started using it yet so god knows what i'll be like in 10 days time.

Lea' xx


----------



## urchin

Lol I was the same, peed on a stick a day too soon cuz I got over excited!
Now I only have 9 sticks left for next month - hoping they'll be enough


----------



## Pixie500

hiya girls
am totally new to these forums but after trying for almost a year with one m/c am really needing some people to talk to about this who are going through the same so can i join you please? This is my second cycle of using CBFM and AF is due next week ( i know she's coming as got all the signs) so next month i am ready to go again
xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi Donut and Pixie, welcome to the gang. If you want to put the "Team Clearblue Wonders" banner in your signature, just copy and paste the following code into your signature:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.babyandbump.com%2Ftrying-to-conceive%2F127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>

Except with SQUARE brackets instead of pointy ones.


----------



## Backtoback

Well I don't know whats going on with my body. CD30 I think and still nothing. Even CBFM has given up on me :(


----------



## Pimms

Well today is CD6 so i got the chance to wee on the stick this morning and surprise surprise its a low peak, but it was still exciting to get ask to wee :rofl:

Amanda


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Backtoback - how frustrating for you. Have you got some cheapie OPKs so you could continue to test?

Pimms - it is exciting, isn't it? Heh.

As for me, it's ultrasound scan day today. I'm nervous. But I'm glad the day has finally arrived, it's felt like it's been coming forever.


----------



## mama2connor

Hi girls, i'm so fed up right now. I'm on CD 18 and still getting highs on my monitor. Last month was my first month using it. I had 5-6 highs, and two peak days. My cycles have been like clock work the past few month, and i have usually ovulated by now. (CD 15-16) I don't know what's going on with my body, and it's frustrating me. This is the only month that i haven't charted and i'm wishing i did now. I'm not sure i have ovulated this month. Also, i don't seem to have any CM, it just seems dry, or sticky (sorry TMI)


----------



## urchin

Welcome Pixie :D

And fingers crossed for you Sue - whatever the scan says I'm hoping that you'll get the right support once they know for sure what's going on


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mama2connor said:


> Hi girls, i'm so fed up right now. I'm on CD 18 and still getting highs on my monitor. Last month was my first month using it. I had 5-6 highs, and two peak days. My cycles have been like clock work the past few month, and i have usually ovulated by now. (CD 15-16) I don't know what's going on with my body, and it's frustrating me. This is the only month that i haven't charted and i'm wishing i did now. I'm not sure i have ovulated this month. Also, i don't seem to have any CM, it just seems dry, or sticky (sorry TMI)

It's a frustrating business, that's for sure. But if you've not had a Peak and no EWCM, then it's unlikely you've ovulated YET. However, you're only a couple of days past your usual OV day and you may just be having and un-clockwork cycle. Is there a reason that might've happened - stress, maybe?

Hang in there, and here's hoping you get your Peak soon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh and Urchin - we had a recreational strump yesterday and damn it felt good not to have to finish off in the missionary and stick my legs up in the air :D

God bless the recreational ones.


----------



## urchin

lol Sue - think it's the recreational ones that keep me smiling!


----------



## Backtoback

Yeh, Sue I have been using IC OPks too, and still no sign of anything :(


----------



## Tishimouse

Here's wishing you all good luck with your monitors. I loved using mine and found it fabulous to indicate when I was ovulating. It varied month to month with the amount of HIGH's, LOW'S but showed PEAK'S almost every month (I had one extra long cycle through delayed ovulation that spoiled that record for me).

I do recommend temping too whilst using it as it can reassure you that the monitor is picking up your ovulation and it tends to add to the excitement every month when you're waiting to test.

However, sadly for me I never did get a BFP and used the monitor for a total of 15 months. Some things just aren't meant to be and I think it's important to keep at least one foot on the ground to avoid additional stress whilst TTC. My advice is to regard the monitor as a great tool to assist charting and planning, but not to rely on it to GET you pregnant. It is not suitable if you have PCOS and is not suitable for those using Clomid etc as these conditions/medication effect the readings.

Best of luck and looking forward to some BIG FAT POSITIVES.


----------



## Sassy1

If I may sneak in, I have a question, where did you ladies get yours? The ones I see are close to 200 bucks and was wondering if they were cheaper somewhere else?


----------



## heavenly

Sassy1 said:


> If I may sneak in, I have a question, where did you ladies get yours? The ones I see are close to 200 bucks and was wondering if they were cheaper somewhere else?

Hi there, I got mine off Amazon for £53.


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, well its CD23 and still no highs or peaks and it still keeps asking me to do a test. :witch: is due in a couple of days, I have used SO many tests this month! So no clue what has happened this cycle. So I hope to see something different next cycle!

Welcome to all the newbies! xxxxxx


----------



## Sassy1

heavenly said:


> Sassy1 said:
> 
> 
> If I may sneak in, I have a question, where did you ladies get yours? The ones I see are close to 200 bucks and was wondering if they were cheaper somewhere else?
> 
> Hi there, I got mine off Amazon for £53.Click to expand...

Thank you!


----------



## urchin

Also try Ebay Sassy - they go for about half price on there


----------



## Sassy1

urchin said:


> Also try Ebay Sassy - they go for about half price on there

Just checked, and close to the same amount really, about 140. But at least now I have a generally idea of how much they cost, thanks ladies!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I've got cramping and CM is tinged brown, so I guess AF is on her way. Ho hum.


----------



## FBbaby

or it could be implantation.... chin up, positivity, no sign can be read accurately but that on a :bfp:


----------



## urchin

I'm also getting that AF feeling - so am steeling myself for another disappointing month. Am due on Monday and today feels exactly like 3 days before a period :(


----------



## pasteljay

I have started my CBFM and am on day 9, however on day 7 I totally forgot about it and did the test on my second pee of the day and the same with day 8 (had so much on lately), then today I turned my monitor on and it must have been too early as it still said day 8, so I went to the loo and an hour later I turned the monitor on again and it switched to day 9 which is what it was supposed to be, so I had already gone to the loo. Should I still test or leave it, is there any point now??

Do you reckon I have totally scrwed up this cycle or should I carry on and do the best I can with the rest of the month?? What a doughnut!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It's not completely essential that you use your first morning urine. You have a 6-hour window in which to test, I reckon it'll fine to test with your second urine a bit later and then just carry on as normal for the rest of the month.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> or it could be implantation.... chin up, positivity, no sign can be read accurately but that on a :bfp:

Bless you for your positivity :) You're an antidote to my curmudgeonly cynicism.

Unfortunately, I've just checked and the spotting is increasing and the cramps remain, so I think it's enough to concede that I'm out for this month. But that's ok, there's always next month.

And at least I can have a drink tonight.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Seeing as it's now very definitely full-on AF and started this morning, I think I'll set the CBFM to Day 2 tomorrow. Does that sound sensible?


----------



## urchin

always a silver lining Sue!

Mr Urch keeps asking how long til we know - looks like i've infected the poor boy with this deadly ttc disease!

Monday is do or die day - not getting a stick in, in case I get the urge to pee on it prematurely.

Speaking of which, Mr Urch didn't know that I got over excited and peed too early this month - until he read it on here! Now he keeps laughing at me lol


----------



## urchin

Sounds sensible to me Sue


----------



## SisterDisco-x

Ive actually just read all 69 pages.
It took me about forever...
But im at work bored, so it's all good.

Was really encouraging to see some BFP while using CBFM.
i ordered mine yesterday & as im at work it may have been delivered today while here, so i'll see when I see home.
I dont think AF is going to arrive for about 2 weeks
I've just stopped BCP though, was on it for a short break of about a month.
Didn't take it very religiously though.
Naughty me.
missed days, took them when i remembered and missed all the last three etc.
So i'm not sure when AF will arrive!
So excited to start using CBFM when it does though
:D!

I decided to get one because id used OPK but never got a positive.
and i really just want to keep track of my cycle
i'm hopeless at doing it myself.

& i really dont get much symptoms of ovulating 
so i don't know when I do!
So i'm hoping CBFM will let me know when.

I'm a bit of a worry wart, and I've read some of you saying you haven't got peaks etc.
That's going to make me insane!

I'll probably end up taking my CBFM to the doctors and speaking to him about it if that happens ahahah

But i'm hopeful that CBFM will make a difference.


----------



## Pixie500

hey girls!
i too have got lots of brown discharge and some light cramps so i know the witch is coming. i actually hate this week more than next as i know now she's coming so would rather she turned up now so i can get going again, but since the m/c i usually have a full week of brown before she finally rears her ugly head- how annoying!
also husband has just been for a sperm test today so will have to wait for those results now as well. am really worried actually as he has smoked seriously since he was 16 so his boys are going nowhere realistically are they?
he is trying really hard to give up though now so will have to wait and see i guess-does anyone know much about how easy it is to sort out low sperm counts? good luck to all those on the wait at the mo and the people who have already got their visitor for the month chins up we will all have another try!:hug:


----------



## Lilicat

My period just started today, this must be the only month I have been glad to see it because it means I can set up the monitor tommorrow :happydance:
I am so excited about using it. I have been waiting to set it up since it arrived. I love useful gadgets. 

When abouts does it asks for its first test sticks? I was just curious as we are staying with my fiances parents next weekend it would be rather difficult to do the testing or act on any highs/peaks while there. Its a busy house with thin walls! 

I don't want them to know we are trying, they want us to be married for a few years like they were before trying and definatly wouldn't approve if they knew that we were trying before officially married. We are just going to tell them its a suprise baby so I definatly don't want them spotting the monitor, it sort of gives away the suprise! :laugh2:

I will have to hide it in a washbag or something. I am just paranoid someone will look in there wanted to borrow something and spot it or it will fall out the bag at an unfortunate moment. 

Good luck to everyone on their 2ww at the moment. Hopefully lots of BFP for everyone this month.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat - on the first cycle the CBFM asks for the first stick on the 6th day.


----------



## mama2connor

On CD 20 today, and i've still not yet had a peak. I'm begining to think that maybe i won't ovulate this cycle?! It's really frustrating!...I've not really been under any tremendous amount of stress. I've done things the way i usually do things (taking pregnacare, and EPO) the past few days my CM has been very thick, and clumpy. I've had a skin outbreak this morning which i usually only get before AF gets me. Also (Sorry TMI) i seem to have had some awful stomach cramps and diarrhoea. :(


----------



## Bingo

I've just bought a Clearblue monitor and set of twenty test sticks. My period isn't due to start until the beginning of next month so once that starts I should imagine I'll be in here. See you guys then. :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mama2connor said:


> On CD 20 today, and i've still not yet had a peak. I'm begining to think that maybe i won't ovulate this cycle?! It's really frustrating!...I've not really been under any tremendous amount of stress. I've done things the way i usually do things (taking pregnacare, and EPO) the past few days my CM has been very thick, and clumpy. I've had a skin outbreak this morning which i usually only get before AF gets me. Also (Sorry TMI) i seem to have had some awful stomach cramps and diarrhoea. :(

It happens sometimes. Our bodies are capricious. Hopefully you'll find out one way or another shortly.



Bingo said:


> I've just bought a Clearblue monitor and set of twenty test sticks. My period isn't due to start until the beginning of next month so once that starts I should imagine I'll be in here. See you guys then. :happydance:

Hi Bingo, welcome to the CBFM gang :)


----------



## urchin

I think my mind is a bit capricious too :D


----------



## Bingo

Thank you very much. :hi:



Sue Dunhym said:


> mama2connor said:
> 
> 
> On CD 20 today, and i've still not yet had a peak. I'm begining to think that maybe i won't ovulate this cycle?! It's really frustrating!...I've not really been under any tremendous amount of stress. I've done things the way i usually do things (taking pregnacare, and EPO) the past few days my CM has been very thick, and clumpy. I've had a skin outbreak this morning which i usually only get before AF gets me. Also (Sorry TMI) i seem to have had some awful stomach cramps and diarrhoea. :(
> 
> It happens sometimes. Our bodies are capricious. Hopefully you'll find out one way or another shortly.
> 
> 
> 
> Bingo said:
> 
> 
> I've just bought a Clearblue monitor and set of twenty test sticks. My period isn't due to start until the beginning of next month so once that starts I should imagine I'll be in here. See you guys then. :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Bingo, welcome to the CBFM gang :)Click to expand...


----------



## hpjagged

Hi all, I have been using the CBFM for the last two months and I think it is brilliant! Before it I had no idea when I was ovulating now I know! :D
Will be using preseed this month to! =D :dust: to all!


----------



## kat08

Hi all

I have done another post but just thought you guys might be able to help me! I have had 7 high days in a row (first month of using) CBFM and was wondering what is the most anyone has had? I am on clomid and just wondering if this may have affected the monitor or whether this many high days is normal for a first time?

Thanks

Kat


----------



## urchin

not sure how many the longest run of highs will be kat - but it really isn't unusual to get a load of highs and no peaks on the first month - the CBFM is getting to know you (clever little doo-dad that it is)

well, tomorrow is the day for me - AF is a regular visitor at Urchin Towers, it'll either be tears or testing by Tuesday


----------



## Donutty Donut

Stay Postive Urchin you never know this might be your month. It's not all over until the wicked witch shows her face so lots of PMA PMA PMA!!!!

I'm actually looking forward to the witch turning up for me (Wow, thats something i haven't said for the last 2 years!!!) so i can get started using the monitor, i'm like a kid in a sweet shop at the minute lol 

Donut xx


----------



## urchin

Cheers donut!
I have everything crossed, but at the same time am steeling myself for a disappointment

I've had a bittersweet day today. It was my niece's first birthday so I've been with my family and all their gorgeous children.....has been lovely to see them all but I came home with a bit of a lump in my throat


----------



## Donutty Donut

Awww Urchin, sending you big hugs.

You are so not alone, i can totally relate though, my 2 friends started ttc the same time as we did, they both had their 1st a month apart and now both are pregnant with their 2nd, again a month apart. Pleased for them but it really hurts :(

Donut xx


----------



## urchin

Right on cue my period is here - honestly, you could set your watch by me. 

So I'm sitting at work with a face like a wet weekend, hot water bottle on my belly (in this heat!) feeling generally sorry for myself.

The only silver lining is that the meeting I was meant to be at today has been cancelled, so I don't need to summon the energy to pretend to sparkle. :(


----------



## Sue Dunhym

CD4, still bleeding, still cramping, and hungover to boot. Let's go and sit in the miserable corner Urchin.


----------



## baby1moretime

is this the same as the clear blue digital ovulation test?? I just got this and you get 7 test kits with it?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

baby1moretime said:


> is this the same as the clear blue digital ovulation test?? I just got this and you get 7 test kits with it?

It does the same job, but it's not exactly the same thing. The tests you have are one-off tests, whereas the monitor tracks your cycle on an ongoing basis.


----------



## Pimms

CD10 for me and still reading low, but that doesn't surprise me when last month i didn't ovulate until CD15 and then the :witch: arrived 10days later

Amanda


----------



## ginger863

hi everyone, i have just strated using a CBFM this week and am very excited, on cd 5 today so havent had to POAS yet but cant wait to find out exactly what my cycle is doing. So is it really as good as people say?:happydance:


----------



## hpjagged

I personally think it is really good! I never knew when I was ovulating, and now I know!
:D


----------



## urchin

yeah Sue, shove up and let me sit down


----------



## readyforbaby

So I began 150mg/day clomid on day 3 of my cycle (June 19). This is my first cycle after miscarriage. I usually O around day cd19 but I got a peak reading on my fertility monitor both yesterday(cd12) and today(cd13) but negative OPKS (3 different kinds including digitals) both days. I have heard of Clomid influencing the monitor but the day before yesterday (the first peak day) I had a low reading. Also, I am thinking it could be right and my cycle is just a bit different after the miscarriage. 

Any idea what could be going on here? I am going to bd tonight and tomorrow to be safe but it seems early. I am however, having some watery CM. Any input would be very appreciated. Thanks!!!


----------



## FBbaby

hi readyforababy,
I had the same experience the first time I used the monitor which was the first cycle after stopping the bcp. Before being on the pill (was on it only for a few months), I had always been at least 28 days, so was quite surprise when I got my peak at cd9 and cd10 and wondered whether it could be wrong, but temp and then a :bfp: at 9dpo confirmed that the monitor had been right. 

Unfortunately, I had a miscarriage too and so now waiting for AF to return to turn the monitor on again. I hope you don't mind asking, but is this your first cycle on clomid?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

For a summary of my rather dramatic day, see my thread "What a day".


----------



## readyforbaby

Hi FBbaby... this is actually my 4th cycle on clomid. I started with 50mg in january, 100 in Feb. and then 150 in March and I got pregnant.... however miscarried on mothers day and didn't get a period again until June 17 (about 6 weeks). Sorry to hear about your miscarriage as well. It is a rough experience but for me I feel like at least it means pregnancy is possible. My cycles were usually 35 days but once on clomid went to about 30 days, so CD12 seems early since my lp was always about 11-12 days. Maybe it is a good thing?


----------



## Lilicat

ginger863 said:


> hi everyone, i have just strated using a CBFM this week and am very excited, on cd 5 today so havent had to POAS yet but cant wait to find out exactly what my cycle is doing. So is it really as good as people say?:happydance:

We are nearly the same, I am on cycle day 4, first month of using it. I can't wait for it to ask for a stick so I can have a proper reading.


----------



## EmmaM2

hi - sorry if this sounds a bit stupid but do you have to start using the CBFM on the first day of your cycle or can you start a few days later? af got me 7 days early on sun/mon so i wasn't prepared but i really want to use th CBFM this month. thanks. xx


----------



## Pimms

I think you can start using it up to day five, after that you will have to wait until next month (unless you get pregnant)


----------



## ginger863

Hiya, you can start using it up til and including day 5 as long as you havent missed your testing window on day 5, it tells you in the booklet what to do. You just have to hold the m button down til it displays the day you are on. I did nt start using it til day 4. Goodluck!

<a href="https://daisypath.com"><img src="https://dn.daisypath.com/OEkrp1.png" alt="Daisypath Anniversary Years Ticker" border="0" /></a>


----------



## ginger863

Hiya, you can start using it up til and including day 5 as long as you havent missed your testing window on day 5, it tells you in the booklet what to do. You just have to hold the m button down til it displays the day you are on. I did nt start using it til day 4. Goodluck!

https://dn.daisypath.com/OEkrp1/.png


----------



## EmmaM2

thanks for the replies - think i will need to get mine quick smart then - have an excuse not to wait until the weekend which is what dh said to do! ooh a new toy how exciting! thanks again you have saved me a missed month! good luck all. xx


----------



## Pimms

Yey i got a high today on CD12 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Amanda


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay Pimms! Get :sex: !

CD6 and it didn't ask me to POAS, which is good because it means it learned from last month that my cycle is longer than 28 days. But since my periods are irregular, I hope it does start asking soon just in case I'm having a short cycle.

I am feeling much more relaxed this month, hadn't even taken my temperature this cycle until this morning. No need to get stressed.


----------



## EmmaM2

hi all can i join the CBFM club? 
I got mine today yey! :happydance: just need to work out which day of my cycle i am to programme her tomorrow (weird stop start af this month). Feel very excited. 

It is expensive but i'm hoping it will be worth it. DH seems quite happy about spending on ttc related goodies. hmmm i wonder how i could convince him diamonds and a new mulberry handbag are essential to conception?????:rofl:

Anyway - good luck to all you CBFM ttc'ers this month. I can't wait to get cracking poas'ing!

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi Emma, welcome to the gang. :)


----------



## urchin

welcome Emma and of course you can join us!

congrats on your high pimms (no need to ask what you're doing this weekend lol)

i'm expecting mine to ask for a wee stick on day 6 again, and will try not to pee too early this time!


----------



## readyforbaby

Welcome ladies! I love my monitor, just wish this month I would have gotten a few highs this month so I would have warning. Oh well, we'll see what happens... like Sue said, can't stress :)


----------



## sandt2

sorry to hear about your loss. goodluck though


----------



## helen1234

i belong in here, i havent peaked yet but because i'm back on clomid i'm not sure if the monitor is going to work or not. has anyone tried it while taking clomid?

good luck girlies
xx


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies. Well after last cycle, with no peaks or highs, I am now just into day 4 of a new cycle, so hope something shows up this month!

Hope you are doing well with your CBFMs!! xxx


----------



## hpjagged

My CBFM is driving me crazy lol. Been using for the last two months, shows everything was ok, I had high and peak days. I have a 28 day cycle.
But today I am on CD12 and STILL showing LOW! :hissy:

I know OV can change from cycle to cycle, but the last two cycles I got high readings around now.
Ugh I just hope OV is just running late this cycle.

Or something went wrong with CBFM, read the instructions and says that can happen. uugggh

Or for some bizarre reason I wont be ovulating this month.
I just hope the monitor f***ed up!!! Or I am going to OV late. :hissy::hissy:


----------



## Pimms

Fingers crossed for you hpjagged

Well CD13 another high, was hoping for a peak, but i must be patient!!!! So :sex: last night, but wont tonight, must give hubby a break

And guiltily last night i had a bottle of wine, which means my BBT will be wrong for today - i never learn


----------



## okigal

I'm a mom of a five year old prince concieved naturally, and we have been TTC for a long time (2 years). I have been using CBFM for a few cycles now (4-5)? The first one I was on Clomid. All cycles have included mostly several high days and 2 peak days. One cycle I only had one peak and then 2 peaks. This cycle I am now on day14 and still no high... My earliest high day has been D8, then D9 and 2 times on D11. The number of high days have varied, but peaks have always been 2... So as I have yet no high by D14 I think I may not be ovulating this cycle... :blush: My cycles average 26-28 days and I suspect I have a short luteal phase.


----------



## okigal

okigal said:


> I'm a mom of a five year old prince concieved naturally, and we have been TTC for a long time (2 years). I have been using CBFM for a few cycles now (4-5)? The first one I was on Clomid. All cycles have included mostly several high days and 2 peak days. One cycle I only had one peak and then 2 peaks. This cycle I am now on day14 and still no high... My earliest high day has been D8, then D9 and 2 times on D11. The number of high days have varied, but peaks have always been 2... So as I have yet no high by D14 I think I may not be ovulating this cycle... :blush: My cycles average 26-28 days and I suspect I have a short luteal phase.

Oh, and Peak days around D15-16, with the earlies peak at D12-13. And sometimes my cycles are shorter than 26...


----------



## Pimms

okigal said:


> I'm a mom of a five year old prince concieved naturally, and we have been TTC for a long time (2 years). I have been using CBFM for a few cycles now (4-5)? The first one I was on Clomid. All cycles have included mostly several high days and 2 peak days. One cycle I only had one peak and then 2 peaks. This cycle I am now on day14 and still no high... My earliest high day has been D8, then D9 and 2 times on D11. The number of high days have varied, but peaks have always been 2... So as I have yet no high by D14 I think I may not be ovulating this cycle... :blush: My cycles average 26-28 days and I suspect *I have a short luteal phase*.

Hi Okigal

Welcome - i also have a short luteal phase, so this month im taking Vit B complex which is meant to help lengthen the phase - i'll let you know how i get on.


----------



## kat08

I got my first high on CD 16 and have had highs until today CD 26 when it went to low - I haven't had a peak! I am on clomid do you think this has affected it? Do you think I haven't ovulated?>


----------



## Princess baby

Thankyou for this thread. I was thinking of buying one next month if this month doesn't work. 
Very helpful

x


----------



## Pimms

kat08 said:


> I got my first high on CD 16 and have had highs until today CD 26 when it went to low - I haven't had a peak! I am on clomid do you think this has affected it? Do you think I haven't ovulated?>

I can't remember what the booklet said, but i think you should be able to get the information from their website


----------



## Pimms

How many highs do you normally get before you get a peak?


----------



## okigal

Pimms said:


> Hi Okigal
> 
> Welcome - i also have a short luteal phase, so this month im taking Vit B complex which is meant to help lengthen the phase - i'll let you know how i get on.

Hi Pimms *feeling welcomed*!

Yes, please let me know. I am taking prenatals, Vitamin B6 (2x50mg), primrose oil capsules before ovulation and flaxseed capsules after. I also started taking just this cycle, my CM seems dry and I was thinking it wouldn't hurt to try to see if it would help. Not too much of a help if you do not even ovulate :cry:

I have noticed that before I get to level 2/high or when I am at level 2 the second line will show clearly on the test stick and it was starting to show a few days ago, but from there I never climbed to high and the second line became faint and is now basically not showing at all... while I only show level 1 or low fertility. Same today...


----------



## okigal

Pimms, what does your Vit B komplex contain more exactly, do you take any other supplements?


----------



## Lilicat

I got my first high today :happydance: its cycle day 7. Does that mean I ovulate earlier that I though? According to one of those charting website I am due to ovulate next weekend but if it is showing high now does that mean it will be sooner than that? 

Good luck to everyone trying this month :flower:


----------



## Pimms

okigal said:


> Pimms, what does your Vit B komplex contain more exactly, do you take any other supplements?

Hi Okigal

I take evening primrose till i ov, then Omega3, Folic acid which includes 18vits and minerals and then Vit B complex which includes B1, B2, B3, B6, B12 and also contains folic acid.

I found out this morning that apparently i ov on day 11, but a bit worried cause i think one of the high temp days could have been cause i drank a bottle of wine the night before, so im a little bit confused and wary, but i know i had :sex: at the right time, but will continue just in case.

Well done Lilicat - it is exciting, isn't it :happydance:


----------



## okigal

Lilicat said:


> I got my first high today :happydance: its cycle day 7. Does that mean I ovulate earlier that I though? According to one of those charting website I am due to ovulate next weekend but if it is showing high now does that mean it will be sooner than that?
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying this month :flower:

So, this is your first cycle on CBFM? Sometimes my highs have been for 4-5 days. Last cycle I got a high really early as well, but did not peak until 6 days later or so. It is interesting to see how it can vary from cycle to cycle as well. Then I had one cycle were I only had one high day before I peaked... Good Luck with everything!!


----------



## okigal

Pimms said:


> okigal said:
> 
> 
> Pimms, what does your Vit B komplex contain more exactly, do you take any other supplements?
> 
> I found out this morning that apparently i ov on day 11, but a bit worried cause i think one of the high temp days could have been cause i drank a bottle of wine the night before, so im a little bit confused and wary, but i know i had :sex: at the right time, but will continue just in case.Click to expand...

Sounds like a good strategy:thumpup: I am hoping more for next cycle myself, but it is always good to practice ;)


----------



## Lilicat

> So, this is your first cycle on CBFM? Sometimes my highs have been for 4-5 days. Last cycle I got a high really early as well, but did not peak until 6 days later or so. It is interesting to see how it can vary from cycle to cycle as well. Then I had one cycle were I only had one high day before I peaked... Good Luck with everything!!

Yep, it is my first cycle. I am getting really over excited by everything the monitor does :happydance:
Thank you for your help, I am glad it isn't likely to be a peak in the next two or three days, we are going to my fiances parents place. It could be a little awkward :blush:


----------



## urchin

lol lilicat - we ahve had the same dilema when the cbfm said to get busy, but we were away staying with friends for the weekend.....we just had to make sure we had a good romp before we went and another the second we got back!


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hey girls,

Af due today. Got all the usual cramping and AF pains etc so guessing she's on her way sometime today.

As this will be my 1st month using monitor, i just wanted to check that when AF shows today do i set the monitor up tomorrow as day 1 or day 2????

D. xx


----------



## jamieleigh

hello i have read some great reviews on this and it looks great i also know a couple of women who concieced within 2 cycles of using it, the succes rate on these r high and they adapt to your cycle and pin point your fertile time so presicely good luk with it hun i hope it does the trick xx


----------



## hpjagged

Donutty Donut said:


> Hey girls,
> 
> Af due today. Got all the usual cramping and AF pains etc so guessing she's on her way sometime today.
> 
> As this will be my 1st month using monitor, i just wanted to check that when AF shows today do i set the monitor up tomorrow as day 1 or day 2????
> 
> D. xx

Hiya, if your AF comes today or tonight, you will set the monitor tomorrow as day 1. :D


----------



## urchin

your first whole day of period counts as day one. So if you come on overnight, set it in the morning, if it happens during the day then start it the next day

I'm day 6 tomorrow (which is when it asked for its first stick last month) I wonder if it'll ask me for one in the morning????


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey urchin, i'm day 6 today too! Got my first poas request this morning as its my first month using it - think i may get through a pack of 20 sticks this month but hey! Like lilicat i'm getting rather excited at the monitor on my first month! Soooo excited that i am actually going to know whats going on with my body for a change. 
Hope the witch stays away for you donutty donut! 
good luck everyone, here's hoping the CBFM works its magic for us all. xx


----------



## Pimms

Well after having 4days of high, i actually got my peak today :happydance: does this mean i will ovulate tomorrow? And can i assume that i will ovulate or will temping only tell me that?

Thanks


----------



## urchin

i dont think it guarentees it (only temping will tell you if you have)
But it does tell you it's likely to be imminent so I'd cancel any plans you have for this evening if I were you!


----------



## Pimms

I've had another peak day - is this normal?

Im just getting a little bit worried as last month i had a 25day cycle, based on that im due on in 9days which will mean an even shorter LP then last month :hissy:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, 2 Peaks is normal.

I got my first High of the month today.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> Yes, 2 Peaks is normal.
> 
> I got my first High of the month today.

Ooh good luck this month!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Considering I had 13 days of High last month, I'm not jumping into bed immediately ;)


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies, 

just a quick question. This is my first month using the CBFM, i'm on day 12 and still showing low, is this normal? My cycles are fairly normal usually, 28-30 days. Every morning i'm desperate to get a high and am getting a bit frustrated now, think i'm gonna fall out with it shortly, lol!


----------



## Pimms

ginger863 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> just a quick question. This is my first month using the CBFM, i'm on day 12 and still showing low, is this normal? My cycles are fairly normal usually, 28-30 days. Every morning i'm desperate to get a high and am getting a bit frustrated now, think i'm gonna fall out with it shortly, lol!

I think reading the manual after my two day peak, you can have anything from 1day high up to 5day high (unless you're su ;-) ) and then a peak, so hang in there


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hi Girls,

Af arrived this morning (couple of days late for some reason) so started using my CBFM for the 1st time. I'm excited yet slightly nervous for some reason. Will keep you up to date with how i get on with it this month.
Baby dust to all......
D. xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Best of luck Donut :)

Don't be surprised if the CBFM throws out some weird results n the first month - lots of highs/lows etc - it's getting to know your cycle.


----------



## urchin

well, you could always jump into bed anyway sue for a recreational romp!

I'm on my second low today, last month a had about a week of these before the highs came in - so not expecting much different this month.

Have fun donut with your new toy :D it's a great wee doo-dad

make the most of your peaks pimms, and a big helloooo to ginger!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Day 2 of High for me, and we had a recreational strump last night. Hooray for not having to do it in the missionary position :)

But then I couldn't get to sleep until 2.30am. Two thirty ay em ffs! I'm well tired today.


----------



## Pimms

Im back down to Highs. Now all i have to do is wait until tomorrow morning and find out if i've ov from my temp readings. Yesterday it was 36.49 and this morning 36.66. Its just nice not take have think "OMG we have to have sex now in case we miss our chance" to lets chill


----------



## ginger863

hi ladies, 

well i got my first high this morning, i ws so excited :happydance:. Hubby works away monday to friday though so have managed to persuade him to come home the next few nights and hope that i peak soon or over the weekend. Means long days and lots of miles for him but he seemed willing (wonder why?:rofl:) 
Let the :sex: begin


----------



## banana1975

I am new here and glad that I found this post! I just used the CBEFM for the first time this month! I love it and found it so easy to use...i got my high and peak readings when I suspected I should...so now I am nearing the end of my 2ww...I am not expecting a :bfp: though, because we only did the :sex: once on my peak day because we were out of town at a wedding and well, we were just so busy...so next month is the "get serious" month...unless we have a miracle happen...but not feeling it though.


----------



## urchin

welcome banana! glad you're having fun with your monitor

I'm on another low day but expecting that things will hot up over the weekend :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Welcome to the gang, Banana. Lucky you, getting your highs and peaks just when you expected them!

3rd High day for me. Tra la la.


----------



## Pimms

Im on a low today which is all good. Im still getting use to using FF, how many days of high temp reading do you have to have, before it shows that you have ovulated?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

3 days of consistent high temps, Pimms.


----------



## Pimms

Thanks Sue, 

Which means another night of worry Boooo!!!


----------



## AJpeartree

Pimms said:


> Im back down to Highs. Now all i have to do is wait until tomorrow morning and find out if i've ov from my temp readings. Yesterday it was 36.49 and this morning 36.66. Its just nice not take have think "OMG we have to have sex now in case we miss our chance" to lets chill

haha :rofl: that is so true!! I swear it is one week of utter craziness to :sex: as much as possible and then suddenly I'm like the most relaxed person ever.


----------



## pasteljay

Im on my first month with the CBM, now on day 21 and still low............not even a peak at a high......is this normal?? Is the flipping machine even working?? I was so excited to start using it and now I feel like its a waste of time!!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

How long is your cycle normally, pasteljay?


----------



## HayleyJJ

AJpeartree said:


> Pimms said:
> 
> 
> Im back down to Highs. Now all i have to do is wait until tomorrow morning and find out if i've ov from my temp readings. Yesterday it was 36.49 and this morning 36.66. Its just nice not take have think "OMG we have to have sex now in case we miss our chance" to lets chill
> 
> haha :rofl: that is so true!! I swear it is one week of utter craziness to :sex: as much as possible and then suddenly I'm like the most relaxed person ever.Click to expand...


thats sooooo true xx


----------



## pasteljay

Hi Sue......I think they are a bit up the creek to be honest, my last period was nearly 2 weeks late so now Im not sure what my cycle is!!! I have used 15 sticks already, and some of the sticks seem to have a blue line on them when I have used them and some of them dont!!!! Have I just messed it all up do you think???


----------



## Sue Dunhym

If your periods have been irregular I wouldn't worry too much about not getting a High yet. I know it's frustrating but it'll happen. The CBFM guidelines state that it isn't suitable for people with cycles longer than 42 days, and that's because once it's asked you for 20 sticks it'll stop asking for that month. You can however keep doing OPKs on your own. Now's the time to order some cheapies off ebay if you want to.

Next month the CBFM will know your cycle better and won't start asking for sticks on CD6 like it does the first month. For example, mine didn't start asking for sticks until CD10 this month because it learnt that my cycle is longer than average.

Just to be sure - are you following the guidelines completely? Using your first morning urine and holding the stick in the flow for 3 seconds?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

Mind if I join? I have skimmed through many of your pages, and tried to "get to know you all" as best as possible...

This is my second month using the CBFM, the first month I had 7 high days starting on CD6, and 2 peaks!! How exciting it was to see that little egg I tell ya!! I was also using OPK's as well as temping, just to make sure the monitor was correct, and I actually got my peak a day before a +OPK, interesting don't you think? This month I am still temping but going to skip the OPK'ing after all that IS why I purchased the monitor right? LOL

So far I am on CD8/CD9 (started late in the day, that part of starting the monitor and leaving it on CD1 when it is techincally CD2 still doesn't make sense to me...) Anyways so far have done tests again since CD6 but it is staying at low, which is good, I think it got to know me well last month, I hope anyways!!

So glad to see some BFP's here!! makes me feel hopeful and happy!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi scorpiodragon, welcome to the gang!


----------



## babynumber4

hi girls this is my first time posting ere,got my period on the 24th of may turned on my monitor, tested on the 6th day, a few lows , and alot of highs never peaked and haven got a period so went to the doctor very faint positive line on monday, did the digital one yes positive straight away saying 2-3 wks happy days so i say the monitor worked as i was trying for 2 years exactly , thought this my help someone


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations! Always good to hear a success story.


----------



## urchin

Welcome scorpiodragon and congratulations baby#4 - thanks for posting your news....I seriously need something to keep my pecker up at the minute!

I have my first high day today - I'm away for the weekend so will need to do some serious man-titilating to get all bases covered before I go! Have already put in a request for an early night tonight and am mentally cancelling the plans that I hadn't quite made yet to meet friends at the pub tomorrow. Sooo I think if Mr Urch fancies a good romp tonight and a further tussle tomorrow, I should be set til Sunday (even if I get a peak on Saturday!)

Think it best be steak for tea tomorrow :D


----------



## Pimms

Have fun tonight Urchin :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Think it best be steak for tea tomorrow :D

:D

Good luck witht he strumping. Legs in the air time!

It's my fourth High day today. I suspect I still have some way to go until a Peak, but will try to entice Mr Dunhym this evening all the same.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks guys! Urchin, looks like we are on the same cycle! I just got my first high today too! The 2WW will be fun :)


----------



## Pimms

Good luck scorpiodragon 

Will i had another high temp on my BBT which gave me a big fat cross my my FF chart, so i've ovulated on the 17th :happydance::happydance: My mother didn't think i would ovulate (i don't know why) and if i did i could still be producing dud eggs :-/ not sure why either, so as you can imagine its been rather stressful


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well done Pimms! Those crosshairs are a very welcome sight, aren't they? 

Go on, post a link to your FF chart so we can have a look :D


----------



## Pimms

Phew - i had to find out how to do it, so here it is

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/27d812

I will stop taking my temp now until my AF shows (i will be hoping it wont turn up )


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Chart looks very promising!

I'd keep taking temps - you never know, you might spot an implantation dip :)


----------



## Donutty Donut

Congrats Babynumber4, you've really given me some hope as we've been trying for over 2 years and this is my 1st month of using monitor, only on day 4 so not needed to use a test yet but hoping it brings me (and the rest of the girls on here) the same luck as you!!

D. xx


----------



## FBbaby

good evening old and new cbfmers...

Well, here am I officially back, 21 days after miscarrying, 60 days after I last pressed the 'm' on the monitor. A bit sad when I first got it out of the box, but building myself to feel positive. I have no idea what to expect after the miscarriage, and as I only had one cycle after stopping the pill that resulted in a :bfp:, I won't even be able to compare, so am ready for a new adventure!

Good luck to all those in the 2ww. Is anyone coming to the end and thinking of testing? :hug:


----------



## urchin

Hey FBbaby - good to hear that you're back in the saddle, though of course I am very sorry for the circumstances.

It's all alarms and excursions at Urchin Towers - we've had a gas leak (in my lodgers bedroom) so the emergency gas man has been out to check it out. He found the leak but sadly hadn't got the right size bit to cap it off (it's very old piping so will be imperial guage) so our gas has been turned off til I can get a man out.

So, all the yummy food I bought is in the fridge (we have a gas cooker) and we are having take-away!


----------



## scorpiodragon

FBbaby I am so sorry for your loss... it may take a while for your cycle to go back to normal, or hey you could bounce right back (my friend did and got a :bfp: right away) I had a M/C in April and it took me until June to get back to "normal" so who knows we are all different...
Urchin I hope your gas leak gets fixed quick and all is well! Good thing you noticed it and found the leak right away!

Take care everyone!


----------



## Lilicat

I got a peak!!!!!

Its my first one ever so I am a little over excited :happydance: Today was the tenth stick, I have had one low, highs from the second testing day and now a peak. 

I had a couple of questions for the experts here. 

Does the little egg symbol mean I have ovulated or that I am about to? 

Will the monitor ask for more sticks now, I have twenty so its no problem, its just I have been told it will ask for sticks up till when it gets a peak but I have also been told some people get more than one peak day. If it doesn't ask for a stick tommorrow how will I know if I have another peak day? 

Thank you, good luck to everyone this month. Hopefully there will be lots of positives. Fingers crossed for anyone testing today.


----------



## Lilicat

Sorry, I didn't read through before posting (overexcited). Sorry for your loss FBbaby, I hope you get a positive soon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat said:


> I got a peak!!!!!
> 
> Its my first one ever so I am a little over excited :happydance: Today was the tenth stick, I have had one low, highs from the second testing day and now a peak.
> 
> I had a couple of questions for the experts here.
> 
> Does the little egg symbol mean I have ovulated or that I am about to?
> 
> Will the monitor ask for more sticks now, I have twenty so its no problem, its just I have been told it will ask for sticks up till when it gets a peak but I have also been told some people get more than one peak day. If it doesn't ask for a stick tommorrow how will I know if I have another peak day?
> 
> Thank you, good luck to everyone this month. Hopefully there will be lots of positives. Fingers crossed for anyone testing today.

Wahay! Well done on the peak!

The monitor will ask you for a stick tomorrow. However, it is programmed so that once it detects a Peak it will automatically show 2 Peak days, 1 High, then back to Low. I'd save your next 10 sticks for next month and get shagging for the next couple of days.


----------



## Pimms

Have a fun packed few days Lilicat

Yesterday temp was 36.92 and today it deep down to 36.76 - is this normal? Im only 4dpo so do i count myself out for this month?


----------



## ginger863

Yeah, i also got my first peak today so know exactly how you feel lilicat. I'm on day 16 so i'm on my 11th stick which was slightly annoying yesterday when i realised cos they're not cheap but today i dont care. Have text DH and informed him of his duties, think he's quite relieved actually as i've been high for a few days now so i've been a bit of a sex pest:blush: I'm so excited about it but DH i think sees it as 'finally i might get some sleep'. :rofl:
SO lots of :sex::sex::sex: this weekend and then for the TWW, fingers crossed for everyone this month. Goodluck Lilicat!:happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry to hear about your loss FBbaby - hope being back in the CBFM gang brings you good fortune.
How exciting for all of you with your highs and peaks! this is my first month using CBFM and i am on day 11 - still on lows and getting impatient for a high. Just want to get started!!!!!! Think i will have to go into 20 sticks this month. 
Good luck everyone! xx


----------



## ginger863

Hey EmmaM2. This is my first month using the monitor too, i got my first peak on day 13, i was very impatient too, i actually fell out with my CBFM, we had a bit of a one way conversation!:rofl: Was high for three days then peaked today so hold on, i'm sure it wont be long before you get your highs.:happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

hi ginger863 - thanks for the reassurance! I am currently sulking at my CBFM but it may turn into a row if it gives me nothing back by the end of next week - it's just so selfish - it's all take take take and is not prepared to give anything back! :rofl: does it not know i get up at 5:30 evey morning to give it what it wants! 
Hope you and all the other girls with a peak have a fun weekend!! :blush: Keep us updated in your 2ww. hope the CBFM works its magic for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> Have a fun packed few days Lilicat
> 
> Yesterday temp was 36.92 and today it deep down to 36.76 - is this normal? Im only 4dpo so do i count myself out for this month?

Perfectly normal and you shouldn't count yourself out at all. That's only a 0.16 drop, it's hardly anything. Mine fluctuates more than that on a daily basis.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So I had my doctor's appointment this morning to get the official results of the ultrasound. Nothing obviously wrong, but she is concerned about the low progesterone in my last T21 test, so I'm going to have another one. If I get low progesterone again, then I guess they'll refer me or prescribe me something.

Ho hum.


----------



## EmmaM2

this sounds a bit stupid but can they just prescribe progesterone tablets or something or is it more complicated than that? When do you get your next test sue?


----------



## FBbaby

It's great that you are being looked after Sue. 
Let's hope your next test yields a higher level, but if not, at least you will be able to get some treatment that should help with implantation and pg.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> this sounds a bit stupid but can they just prescribe progesterone tablets or something or is it more complicated than that? When do you get your next test sue?

I believe they can prescribe progesterone pessaries (nice). Or injections. I'm not really sure yet. The test will be on 23rd July. That will be well past CD21 but because I have a longer cycle and a short luteal phase she said to do it later.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> this sounds a bit stupid but can they just prescribe progesterone tablets or something or is it more complicated than that? When do you get your next test sue?
> 
> I believe they can prescribe progesterone pessaries (nice). Or injections. I'm not really sure yet. The test will be on 23rd July. That will be well past CD21 but because I have a longer cycle and a short luteal phase she said to do it later.Click to expand...

Last month i got to 10dpo and then AF arrived, so taking lots of vit b complex, im hoping it would lengthen this, if it doesn't then i'll be off to the docs. 

This morning i have been ssssssoooooo over emotional :cry: and don't know why, i just keep on blubbering and getting spots. I had to even cancel my haircut in case i blubbered at the hairdressers


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh pessaries - thats a sure fire way to make you feel sexy!! Seriously though, hope it all goes ok. fx for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

After a bit more research, it seems that low progesterone is a symptom rather than a cause of anovulations. Which means that rather than treating the low progesterone directly, it's more useful to stimulate ovulation in the first place. Which I guess means clomid. But I'm not going to stress, it'll be at least another 3 weeks before I can get the results of this next blood test. Might as well chill in the meantime, there's nothing else I can do.

Pimms- My priod arrived 8 days after the CBFM gave me a Peak last month, which is a very short LP. Hmm. I do have Vit B complex tablets, I just need to rememebr to take them!


----------



## TTCMiracle

Hi girls, is it ok if i join this thread?...Last month was my 3rd month of using the monitor, and i didn't get any peak. The first, and second month i did get two peaks. I'm currently on CD4 so will see what this month brings. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi TTCMiracle, welcome to the gang :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

New peeps, if you'd like to put a Clearblue Wonders banner in your sig (because you are one!), copy and paste the following code:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.babyandbump.com%2Ftrying-to-conceive%2F127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>
<url>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e</url>

But change ALL the < and > brackets into [ and ] brackets. :)


----------



## FBbaby

Sue, I have read it could be either (cause or consequence), which is the big problem....

I too am looking into it as something is telling me that it might be a problem for me too. When I first bled with the miscarriage and had my first blood test, they tested my progesterone levels and it was 11 only. The sonographer told me not too worry about it, but when I asked she couldn't confirm whether it was a consequence of the start of the miscarriage, or whether I'd miscarried because of the low levels. The fact now that the witch got me only 8 days after the day I think I oved puts me on alert...especially as during all this time, I was already on VitB100 complex...

I have decided to see how it goes this cycle. If my LT is short again, I will ask for a CD21 test. If I were to get pg, i would ask my GP to test for it too. I certainly don't want to go through another miscarriage to then discover that this was the problem all along, so might as well test sooner. 

Take your VitB right away...maybe you could set up the monitor to have a little B flashing next to the test!!!!! Many girls here have seen a real difference after taking it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think it's a good idea for you to ask for a CD21 test. Hopefully, this cycle will work for you, but if it is all wonky again with a short luteal phase, I'm sure your doctor will be happy to do the test.

I know, I really must take my vitamins. I know it in the same way that I know I must lose weight. *sigh*


----------



## mamawannabe

Hi ladies, I am sorry to "butt in on your thread" but I wondered if I could also join you? 

This is my first month of using CBFM, I am on CD10 and I have been trying to conceive for the last 8 months. Whikst I haven't had a high yet (i'm not expecting one until around CD13) I have noticed that the line in the test window has started to get lighter.... does this mean anything? 

Also, what are people's general views on CBFM? Have you had many BFP's from your team? Thank you x x x x


----------



## EmmaM2

thanks for the signature - will have a go! 
Hi mamawannabe - its my first month too and i'm on day 11! From what i can gather there have been quite a few sucess stories with the CBFM. I'm afriad i can't answer your question about the line, although i'm sure some of the lovely ladies on here will be able to. I was wondering if you are suposed to get two lines (as with normal OPK's) when you get closer to your peak as i can see one starting to form (i think!). anyway - good luck!


----------



## urchin

welcome to the new girls!

Emma 5.30???? are you quite mad? (you do know you have a 4 hour window to test in each day? 2 hours before the time you originally set the monitor and 2 hours after.)

I don't bother trying to read the sticks myself mammawannabe - the machine compares them against each other and I have no idea what its criteria are, so I don't bother - I just wait for the highs and the fantastic peaks!

talking of which, another high for me today - if I am the same as last month I should peak on monday (hope so as that's my last stick in the box)


----------



## EmmaM2

Yes i think i might be! unfortuantely i have to get up at 6-6:30 anyway (i commute) and would NEVER sleep past 8 even if i have been up until 2. I also have what feels like the smallest bladder in the world so rarely make it through the night (tmi i know) god knows what i will be like when i actually get pregnant and have a person pressing on my bladder! :rofl: so i had to set my window early enough to catch it. I have actually been trying to work out when i wake in the middle of the night, when the cut off is between FMU and SKCALNU (still kinda counts as last nights urine) oh well, a bit of trial and error! 

ooh congrats on the high - fun weekend for you then huh! :blush:


----------



## urchin

oooo welcome to the club emma - I also have the bladder of a gnat! mine is actually official; i had pressure studies about 10 years ago which found that my blader is about 1/3 the size of a normal human bladder. I am also worried about what might happen to my toilet habits when I'm pregnant - think I may just get myself a wheeled commode to scoot around on to save myself the trip!


----------



## EmmaM2

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mamawannabe

Thanks for the welcome girls. Its nice to join a team with a few more members. Sadly 95% of the people in my last team got pregnant and it does not do much for the confidence!!

Well I got my first high this morning..... yay!!!


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh congrats mamawannabe! Another low again for me :( just hoping i get something soon as i am on a 29 day cycle now and the later my peak comes the worse my leutal phase problem is! 
Is it team naughties that had so many bfp's? What is team naughties btw? hope you have more luck on team CB!


----------



## mamawannabe

Yeah it was Team Naughties. I think it started out with someting like 15 members and we are now down to 3 of us! It is a bit disheartening.

Team Naughties was a team for all those that started trying end of last year/start of this year. 

I have a short cycle... normally around 23 to 26 days so it is usual that I will get a high before you (if I remeber right we are on the same cycle day?) so you should get yours within the next few days.


----------



## EmmaM2

i can imagine that could bring you down. But hey, down but not out - new team, new start! fx for you. Yes i know your right i'm just impatient. My cycles have been very eratic for the last few months so i'm just desperate to know what's happening this month. I have my doctoral thesis due in in two weeks and worrying about my CBFM takes my mind off from worrying about my thesis! although the two combined will prob stress me out so much it will delay my ov and i will be all messed up for yet another month! Maybe i'll go and do some yoga


----------



## urchin

gosh emma, thats a lot on your plate all at once - I'm in the middle of a teaching diploma and know how stressed out I get around hand-in date! All pressure off now for me til after the summer over.

Soooo, I'm hoping that my body decides that now would be a good time to become pregnant!

Speaking of which, my wee white buddy has changed my plans for me this weekend. I am currently waiting for teh gas man to come back with a part to mend the leak in my lodger's room, then I _was_ away to my cousin's for the weekend. Mr Urch is staying at home as he has his intensive driving course all day today, tomorrow and Monday

But

The CBFM has other ideas - it chose this morning to give me a peak! So I think the revised plan is to wait til Mr Urch is home at 4, then jump his bones before I go to my cousins' house.....which kinda cuts into the time I was going to spend with my family.
I'm feeling a bit conflicted about my wee white buddy today, part of me is annoyed that it's chosen today to give me a peak (rather than tomorrow as expected) but the other half is thinking ffs Urchin, it's given you a _PEAK_ just be blummin grateful :D

Mr Urch is home in half an hour for lunch, but I'm not allowed to pounce on him when he has to go driving, it makes him too sleepy to concentrate lol

Sadly, he was too tired last night, otherwise I would have said we'd done enough to skip today and leave it til tomorrow ...... but if there's an eggie to be had, then I'm gonna do my best to capture the bugger!

As Mr Urch woke up this morning I showed him the CBFM - he asked what that meant - I said it means I go to my cousins' later and that we go to bed when he gets back from driving....adding 'I know that's not the most romantic offer you've ever had' he said 'it's ok babe, I'm used to it!' Awh poor boy


----------



## urchin

PS emma and mammawannabe - nice to see 2 new banners in here, welcome to team ClearBlue Wonders :D


----------



## FBbaby

Urchin, you so made me laugh! The thing is, you and Mr Urchin will have such a laugh reminiscing this special time if you conceive this cycle. 

The joke with my ex looking back when our boy was conceived was that until then, we had tried the every other day method without success and this cycle, my ex insisted we should do it every day. We had a gentle argument about the 'right' method, and to prove him wrong, I agreed to go with his...and of course, it was that month I got the :bfp: and boy was he pleased with himself that 'his method' was the right one :rofl:

We had many times after baby monster (as in awake at 4am every morning) was born laughing about it.


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hi Girls,

LOL @ Urchin's post!!!
On CD 6 and was asked as expected to use a test this morning, obviously it was a low but i didn't care as at least i got to poas for the 1st time!! how sad am i lol!!!

Hope you're all well. 
D. xx


----------



## urchin

cheers for that FBbaby and donut :D Mr Urch came home at lunchtime absolutely shattered (3 hours intensive driving, an hour for lunch then another 3 hours) said he would be in bed early - I said you'll be in bed at 4! lol

he kinda looked pained

so I am baking raspberry and white chocoalte muffins (never underestimate the restorative power of the muffin) The amended plan is to place a warm muffin in his hand as he walks through the door, usher him upstairs for a nice lie down, and if anything comes up - POUNCE!:sex:

On a slightly weird note, last night when he jumped into bed (and he really does jump in lol) he landed with his fists clenched and curled under him. I asked him what he was doing and he said it was in case he got 'punchie' in the night.
This morning I work up with a real sore spot on my head (like i'd stood up under a table or something) so I jokingly asked him if he'd got all punchie on me in the night.
He said funny I should ask cuz he'd woken up with a start, with the distinct impression that he'd elbowed me really hard in the head but as I wasn't awake he'd thought it was a dream!:dohh: ouch!

oh, and glad you're having POAS fun donut xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

:rofl: donut i started this month too and felt the same when i got to poas!
ooh that sounds great urchin - the muffins that is, not the elbow in the head!? hope they work their magic :blush:
blimey fbBaby - how long did the everyday stint last for? not all month surely? I'd be exhausted!!


----------



## mamawannabe

EmmaM2 said:


> i can imagine that could bring you down. But hey, down but not out - new team, new start! fx for you. Yes i know your right i'm just impatient. My cycles have been very eratic for the last few months so i'm just desperate to know what's happening this month. I have my doctoral thesis due in in two weeks and worrying about my CBFM takes my mind off from worrying about my thesis! although the two combined will prob stress me out so much it will delay my ov and i will be all messed up for yet another month! Maybe i'll go and do some yoga


Oh my goodness.... you really do have a lot on!! I am also studying (law) and have just finished my first 2 years.... two more to go and then I finally qualify. I have been advised to try and wait until the course if finished before starting a family but I am 28 and dont want to wait any longer - where there's a will there's a way!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

C & P from my own thread:

I am due to have a T21 test to check progesterone levels this month. Ideally, this test is supposed to take place on 7 DPO. My doctors only does blood tests on Thursdays, so I booked my test in for the 23rd, as that was likely to be the closest to 7DPO.

However, I got an unexpected Peak on my monitor this morning, meaning I'm due to ovulate tomorrow or the day after. I wasn't expecting a peak until at least CD21. This means that if I have the test on the 23rd, that will be at least 9DPO and unfortunately my luteal phase can be as short as 8 days so testing that late will be no use. On the other hand, if I move the test forward to this Thursday, I may only be 2 or 3 DPO. I may not have built up enough progesterone to give an accurate test.

What would you do?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emma - what's your thesis on? Good luck not having your head explode over the next couple of weeks ;)


----------



## scorpiodragon

You guys are too funny... between the muffins, the elbow in the head and the "right" method, I am in stitches! :rofl:
I can't believe how much you guys have going on! Between taking care of my little one, one (for fun to get out of the house) class at night and regular everyday house cleaning, suppers, shopping blah blah blah I am POOPED! And I was thinking of taking some more serious classes come September so that when I do go back into the working world I have more under my belt... woosh... we'll see, one day at a time...

So I got a PEAK today! I am truly excited however kinda disapointed in a sense too because I only had 3 HIGHS and I only took advantage of 1 (yesterday) :dohh: UGH! My body is confusing sometimes! So as you, Urchin I informed my hubby of his duties... ahem this morning :sex: and told him tonight :sex: and tomorrow morning :sex: :rofl: I wanna get that EGG! And then on to the dreaded 2WW AHHHH!! 

Sue hmm... that is a tough decision! Gawd just when you think you are understanding your body there it goes throwing you a curve ball eh? Can you call and talk to your Dr. and see what he thinks? If I were you I would try and get in this Thursday... better earlier maybe than later? I dunno... Either that or go both Thursdays! :winkwink: Geezz... you think your Dr. would make an exception and do a blood test for you another day! I would call and beg, or try and find a Dr. that would do a test another day! Good luck! 

Take care all! :hug:


----------



## EmmaM2

Don't you just hate it when doctors are that inflexible! If there is no go with a test at the hospital i would go for the early date and then if they say you have come in too early perhaps you can always still try for the later one aswell maybe?? sorry can't be of more help. Good news on the peak though! if you are taking vit b for your leutal phase maybe it has shunted ov forward a bit and lengthened your leutal phase??

ooh yey a peak scorpiodragon! how exciting. Sadly yet another low for me today, fx for this week though. technically not trying this month as i have too many other pressures to have to go through the blasted tww but i wont be able to help myself!

Thesis is on compulsive hoarding btw and is driving me quite nuts! head not exploded yet but judging by my ever decreasing mental capacity i suspect it may be leaking or have a slow puncture! :rofl:


----------



## Bingo

I have a question for you all. I am on CD4 (first month using the CBFM) and I forgot to switch the monitor on this morning. I set it on CD1 for 7am. I eventually remembered and switched it on at 2:30pm this afternoon. My question is, does it have an internal clock so it knows that I switched it on late and won't be confused when I switch it on tomorrow morning at the right time?


----------



## FBbaby

Urchin, so how did it go yesterday? Did all your plans end up as planned? Ha ha, sorry about your head, but that was pretty funny. 

Emma, goo dluck for the last two weeks of your thesis. My mum did one not long ago and it seemed like hell. You will be so relieved when this is over. Have you planned a break? Between the relief of it being over and a nice holiday, you're bound to be the next one with a :bfp:

As for the right method, thank god it involved :sex: every day for only 5 days or so, can't imagine going on like it for 30 :rofl:

Sue, on one day exactly did you have the last one? The best day will be the same so the two results can be compared. Like someone on the other thread suggested, you should ask about having it done at your local hospital.

I'm on cd3, so nothing exciting, but I had a great fun talk with my OH. I decided to introduce him to the cbfm :rofl: Last cycle I used it was our first one trying, and I thought he might be a bit concerned that I would resort to technology at such an early stage and put pressure on him, so just gone on with it. After the miscarriage though, we are both slightly more eager, so I gave him a cbfm lesson. Firstly, he was shocked to learn that on the days with only one bar, it meant that there was no chance at all to get pg. He was however pleased when I reminded him that if we :sex: then, it was because we love each other :rofl: He then got very excited about the egg bit, and we started joking about him telling his boss that he had a critical peak urgency to attend to! He then asked me almost begging whether I would allow him to press the button in the morning. Well, he did let me drive his brand new car, without even being in the car himself, so I couldn't refuse. 

Seriously it is such a wonderful moment to be able to share such intimacy. ttc can be so tough, but at the same time, it is a magic time that looking back is quite unique. If only we could just know that it WILL happen, however long we might need to remain in ttc. It is moments like these that make all the stress and worry about conceiving fly away and all is left is excitement and positiveness. 

Have a lovely end of week-end :hug::hug:


----------



## Lilicat

FBBaby, I tried to teach my fiance about the monitor. He understands it now sort of although is still not completely clear. I got a peak Friday and Saturday and am now back on highs. He keeps asking when it will come up with another one. He is not quite getting the ovulation is only once a month thing yet! 

We renamed the peak days egg days because when I got my first peak I ran in shouting egg at him due to the little picture. So we now get to celebrate egg day once a month.


----------



## urchin

Well laydeez - all went according to plan :D the lovely Mr Urchin and I had the opportunity to make the most of my peak and I trundled off to my folks with a big smile on my face :D (Thankyou Mr Urch!)

Sue, I would give the doctors a ring if I were you and ask them which Thursday to go for, but more importantly, if either of those is actually going to be any use (and if not, what they suggest!) It seems a bit much to expect anyone's CD21 to fall on a Thursday only


----------



## urchin

We have oscilation days here lilicat (after the time Mr Urch asked me if I was oscilating yet!)


----------



## Pimms

My hubby is also quite involved in the monitor. Every morning he asks what does the monitor read and whats my BBT - its quite sweet really


----------



## EmmaM2

well another low for me :-( cd14
hubby hasn't quite figured out there are only 3 readings, low, high and peak and thought it was on some kind of sliding scale. He was trying to make me feel better this morning by saying - "well it looks like it has gone up a bit, so thats good, its a start!" bless him. I do agree FBbaby, sharing the whole ttc thing is quite a lovely intimate thing.
glad things went according to plan urchin.
xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

Bingo - sorry just realised nobody has answered your question - i'm afraid i don't know, anyone got any CBFM wisdom to share?


----------



## FBbaby

urchin said:


> We have oscilation days here lilicat (after the time Mr Urch asked me if I was oscilating yet!)

That comment made me almost chock on my coffee laughing! Bless them, they are special our OH :hugs:

Mine did excel when I showed him the :bfp: and he gave me the most puzzled look ever, only to reveal later that he had been wondering why I was giving him a pink toothbrush (First Response).


----------



## FBbaby

EmmaM2 said:


> well another low for me :-( cd14
> hubby hasn't quite figured out there are only 3 readings, low, high and peak and thought it was on some kind of sliding scale. He was trying to make me feel better this morning by saying - "well it looks like it has gone up a bit, so thats good, its a start!" bless him. I do agree FBbaby, sharing the whole ttc thing is quite a lovely intimate thing.
> glad things went according to plan urchin.
> xxx

What a sweet thing to say, and surely you can't get more positive than that!


----------



## FBbaby

Bingo said:


> I have a question for you all. I am on CD4 (first month using the CBFM) and I forgot to switch the monitor on this morning. I set it on CD1 for 7am. I eventually remembered and switched it on at 2:30pm this afternoon. My question is, does it have an internal clock so it knows that I switched it on late and won't be confused when I switch it on tomorrow morning at the right time?

Do you mean you set it on cd1 at 7am 4 days ago (well 5 now!) but forgot to turn it on yesterday morning? There is indeed an internal clock and it doesn't matter whether or when you turn it on. All that matter once set is that you do so so you can test if asked with fmu. As it is your first month, it will ask you for your first tomorrow (or should do!), so make sure to turn it on and test first thing. After you had your two peaks and then high (personally, I won't even bother to test after my first peak as you automatically get another peak and high, hence waste of testing strips), you don' t have to turn it on at all until your start again. 

I am on cd4 today, so we are testing buddies :happydance::happydance:


----------



## lili24

Hey ladies wondering if you can help..

It looked like AF was arriving on Friday night so I quickly purchased a CBFM and sticks from Amazon to use this cycle! However I seem to be just spotting, it's a really really light and I don't know whether it should be classed as a new cycle. Would it be ok for me to start the CBFM or maybe better waiting until I know whats happening?

My first cycle off the pill came after 40 days, but before I was on the pill they were 25 days. If I class this spotting as a period then this cycle would have been 27 days.

I just don't know what to do, eager to getting going with the monitor but don't want to confuse it!

Thanks!!


----------



## Bingo

I had this very same problem with spotting. I spot for days every month before my period actually kicks in. You don't start using the monitor until your period starts properly. CD1 is when you have a proper bleed. Although for me I wanted to set my monitor for 7am but my period didn't start until 10am (Wed 8th July) so for me CD1 was the morning after my period actually started (Thurs 9th July). I hope I'm making sense.

Thanks EmmaM2 and FBbaby. :hugs:

FBbaby I can't wait to wee on a stick :rofl: it'll be my very first time. :happydance:



lili24 said:


> Hey ladies wondering if you can help..
> 
> It looked like AF was arriving on Friday night so I quickly purchased a CBFM and sticks from Amazon to use this cycle! However I seem to be just spotting, it's a really really light and I don't know whether it should be classed as a new cycle. Would it be ok for me to start the CBFM or maybe better waiting until I know whats happening?
> 
> My first cycle off the pill came after 40 days, but before I was on the pill they were 25 days. If I class this spotting as a period then this cycle would have been 27 days.
> 
> I just don't know what to do, eager to getting going with the monitor but don't want to confuse it!
> 
> Thanks!!


----------



## FBbaby

The same thing kind of happened to me last week. I started spotting Wednesday evening, so thought :witch: was there and set the monitor on cd1 on Thursday morning, but then, spotting stopped until Friday morning, so reset it for cd1 on Friday. But still I wasn't sure as it was very light. It remained so all week-end, either light or absent, and it is only since last night that it seems a bit more 'normal' and my temps has finally gone back down, so maybe today should be cd1. 


The way around the problem is to reset each day until you are confident that AF is trully on its way, but of course, you can't go back. It won't change a thing about finding out when you ovulate, but the monitor will not save the accurate information to build a true image of your cycles, which is the advantage of the cbfm rather than just using opks. 

I would say if you only get blood when wiping, it is only spotting, if you get it on a pad/tampon, however light, it is AF, but that's only purely based on how I went about it for myself.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> Don't you just hate it when doctors are that inflexible! If there is no go with a test at the hospital i would go for the early date and then if they say you have come in too early perhaps you can always still try for the later one aswell maybe?? sorry can't be of more help. Good news on the peak though! if you are taking vit b for your leutal phase maybe it has shunted ov forward a bit and lengthened your leutal phase??
> 
> ooh yey a peak scorpiodragon! how exciting. Sadly yet another low for me today, fx for this week though. technically not trying this month as i have too many other pressures to have to go through the blasted tww but i wont be able to help myself!
> 
> Thesis is on compulsive hoarding btw and is driving me quite nuts! head not exploded yet but judging by my ever decreasing mental capacity i suspect it may be leaking or have a slow puncture! :rofl:

I am thinking it's maybe the taking of Vit B that has moved my OV day forward. I would be pleased if it does mean that my luteal phase is longer, but we'll just have to wait and see.

Compulsive hoarding, what an interesting subject! What's your angle on it?



Bingo said:


> I have a question for you all. I am on CD4 (first month using the CBFM) and I forgot to switch the monitor on this morning. I set it on CD1 for 7am. I eventually remembered and switched it on at 2:30pm this afternoon. My question is, does it have an internal clock so it knows that I switched it on late and won't be confused when I switch it on tomorrow morning at the right time?

It does have an internal clock, it doesn't matter what time you turn it on. Don't worry :)



FBbaby said:


> Sue, on one day exactly did you have the last one? The best day will be the same so the two results can be compared. Like someone on the other thread suggested, you should ask about having it done at your local hospital.
> 
> I'm on cd3, so nothing exciting, but I had a great fun talk with my OH. I decided to introduce him to the cbfm :rofl: Last cycle I used it was our first one trying, and I thought he might be a bit concerned that I would resort to technology at such an early stage and put pressure on him, so just gone on with it. After the miscarriage though, we are both slightly more eager, so I gave him a cbfm lesson. Firstly, he was shocked to learn that on the days with only one bar, it meant that there was no chance at all to get pg. He was however pleased when I reminded him that if we :sex: then, it was because we love each other :rofl: He then got very excited about the egg bit, and we started joking about him telling his boss that he had a critical peak urgency to attend to! He then asked me almost begging whether I would allow him to press the button in the morning. Well, he did let me drive his brand new car, without even being in the car himself, so I couldn't refuse.
> 
> Seriously it is such a wonderful moment to be able to share such intimacy. ttc can be so tough, but at the same time, it is a magic time that looking back is quite unique. If only we could just know that it WILL happen, however long we might need to remain in ttc. It is moments like these that make all the stress and worry about conceiving fly away and all is left is excitement and positiveness.
> 
> Have a lovely end of week-end :hug::hug:

That is very sweet. I am for some reason incapable of being sweet about TTC - When I got my Peak yesterday I gave a suprised "Oh!", husband asked what was it, I said I've got a peak, he asked what that means and I replied "It means we need to get shagging." I then didn't want to because I don't like being ordered by a machine to have sex. Heh.

We did shag in the evening though, so it's ok.


----------



## Pimms

Hi Sue

I know what you mean about being ordered by the machine to have sex!!! When i had my peak i said to OH "right we have to have sex today or else!" and it made me feel cr5p, although OH didn't mind


----------



## FBbaby

Some of us are lucky to have an OH who doesn't mind :rofl:

After my cbfm lesson, I thought I would finish by concluding that even though the machine let us know the best time to conceive, there should be no pressure being ordered to do the deed and that even if we missed one month, it was ok (well, kind of :rofl:). He looked at me as if I was mad and said 'why would we do that'. He then went on saying that the machine was also a great reminder for him to refrain from riding and going in the jaccuzzi on those key dates (he rides two/three times a week and plays squash often too). 

It certainly does help physically and psychologically to have an OH as keen as we are.


----------



## Pimms

FBbaby said:


> Some of us are lucky to have an OH who doesn't mind :rofl:
> 
> After my cbfm lesson, I thought I would finish by concluding that even though the machine let us know the best time to conceive, there should be no pressure being ordered to do the deed and that even if we missed one month, it was ok (well, kind of :rofl:). He looked at me as if I was mad and said 'why would we do that'. He then went on saying that the machine was also a great reminder for him to refrain from riding and going in the jaccuzzi on those key dates (he rides two/three times a week and plays squash often too).
> 
> It certainly does help physically and psychologically to have an OH as keen as we are.

My hubby was going to out cycling for a few hours when we had the peak - i said NO until the deed was done :rofl:


----------



## Backtoback

Hi guys I have returned from some time away and have reset the CBFM to CD5! Let's hope we are lucky this time x


----------



## scorpiodragon

You're OH's are good! Mine doesn't care what "the machine says" he'll just know and say "this is business week isn't it?" :rofl: Poor guy, it really has turned into that during O week, I say c'mon honey, we gotta do it! haha! As for the spa I don't allow it until we are preggers!! Well... we do go in but we turn it down while TTC cause we don't want to get the little ones too hot!!
Well I got my temp rise today so my 3 highs and peak yesterday got taken advantage of but not as much as I would of liked, thought I would have 1 more high before my peak and it threw everything off! I am still going to pounce him tonight! :happydance: Oh well it only takes one little one to get that egg right!!? When I got pregnant with my son I was traveling for work through my whole O week and we only :sex: before I left on like CD10! WEIRD!! After months of doing it everyday through out that week... it is all about timing and well I dont know... ugh! I was so surpirised, wasn't even thinking there was a chance and didn't even realize I was a day late. But that was because we had family in from out of town and we were partying... then after many drinks I said to DH oh geezz AF isn't here... Lets just say I was freaking over the amount of alcohol consumed until I saw my Dr. at 8 weeks and was practically crying when she asked "have you taken anything since you were pregnant?" and my reply was "tylenol because I was hungover" she just laughed and said "oh god don't worry it was early blah blah blah..."
So I am keeping my fingers crossed!!! I hope everyone is well and that you all see your eggs and celebrate!! hehe!


----------



## urchin

lol well, maybe this says something about me .... but I actually like a machine telling me to shag - but that's me, a bit of a kinky bint :D

(I wouldn't be as happy if it told me that I wasn't allowed to though)


----------



## EmmaM2

i don't think i would mind being told to bd by a machine but it hasn't bloody told me yet! I don't think dh will care either! In fact i think he will quite like the certainty to know he's gonna get some! i'm feeling positive this evening and feel a high coming on tomorrow! 
Hi backtoback - welcome back!
Just out of interest is any excessive excercise bad for the oh whilst ttc or just those applying pressure around the jewels? dh is marathon training so constantly running etc. xx


----------



## EmmaM2

man that was excessive use of exclamation marks!!!!!!


----------



## urchin

Don't worry Emma! Sometimes, one simply must exclaim! repeatedly! lol!


----------



## scorpiodragon

LOL I use a lot too!! I like having my machine tell me when to BD, it is so exciting! I am hoping you get your high tomorrow Emma with lots of exclamation points!!

EDIT: As for the excessive training I have never heard of anything except making sure the jewels don't get too hot hehe! I found this article.... https://www.tinajuanfitness.info/articles/012803.htm

Here is a little exerpt on Men:

_Another way that scientists believe too much exercise can affect fertility is because endorphins, feel-good chemicals similar to morphine that are released by the brain during exercise, can increase prolactin levels. Prolactin is a hormone the body uses to produce breast milk, which can interfere with ovulation (that's why many women don't become pregnant while they are breastfeeding). 

In men, scientists believe that excessive exercise can reduce the sperm count for two reasons. One, strenuous exercise can cause heat to build up around the testicles. Two, too much exercise can produce high levels of adrenal hormones, which can lower testosterone. 

The body keeps the testicles about half a degree cooler than core temperature because the sperm is sensitive to increased heat. Men who want to impregnate their partners should avoid anything that raises the temperature of their scrotum. This means they should avoid hot tubs, saunas, steam rooms, too tight underwear, long driving trips and hot working conditions (like working in ship's engine room). 

Anabolic steroids, used by some bodybuilders to increase muscle size, can decrease sperm count as well as shrink the testicles. It is ironic, but some macho-looking men may not be so macho after all. 

Damaged sperm can still fertilize an egg and this can cause birth defects, stillbirths and miscarriages. So it's important that the male partner, and not just the female, take care of their reproductive organs. Remember, it takes three months for sperm to develop. So the sperm cells you have today are a product of your lifestyle three months ago._

Hmm... 3 months?! WOW! That doesn't leave me feeling too good!


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh blimey. will pass that on to hubby see what he thinks. Thanks for the info. 
Still low this morning :-( Felt sure i would get a high today - have been taking EPO and had my first proper lot of EWCM (sorry for the tmi) last night and got all excited but still nada on the little white dictator! hey ho. It will happen when it happens. 

It sounds really selfish but i really need to get something from my CBFM to know i am 'working' properly before the weekend. Both sil's are preg and my sister has a little one and is thinking of trying again in the next few months. All happened v. quickly for them (1st month!). Am seeing sister and 1 x sil at the weekend when sil will have just had her first scan. Sooo excited for them but the thought of talking babies all weekend kinda makes me want to cry at the moment.


----------



## mamawannabe

EmmaM2 said:


> ooh blimey. will pass that on to hubby see what he thinks. Thanks for the info.
> Still low this morning :-( Felt sure i would get a high today - have been taking EPO and had my first proper lot of EWCM (sorry for the tmi) last night and got all excited but still nada on the little white dictator! hey ho. It will happen when it happens.
> 
> It sounds really selfish but i really need to get something from my CBFM to know i am 'working' properly before the weekend. Both sil's are preg and my sister has a little one and is thinking of trying again in the next few months. All happened v. quickly for them (1st month!). Am seeing sister and 1 x sil at the weekend when sil will have just had her first scan. Sooo excited for them but the thought of talking babies all weekend kinda makes me want to cry at the moment.

I am sure you are "working" properly hun, it may just take a bit of time to settle into a cylce. Keep up your PMA. I know what you mean about wanting to cry around babies - is it me or does there seem to be a crazy amount of pregnant women walking round at the moment. I went to our local carnival last weekend and ended up bursting into tears after seeing the 7th pregnant woman in about a 3/4 mile stretch!!!!


----------



## mamawannabe

Morning ladies..... I'm a bit confused and wondered if someone could help...... I have had a high for the last 4 days and yesterday after a strong positive OPK I was sure to get a peak today (which would have been great on my wedding anniversary!) but it is still high..... how is this? I also have two lines on the test stick and I have never had two lines before...... confused!


----------



## FBbaby

Thank God I didn't read this article months ago...my OH is doing some kind of physical activity almost every day (on top of :sex:), is an area manager so spends tons of time in his car, does biking, hot tubs, all the things it says here to avoid... He had no idea of the quality of his swimmers, so I probably would have been sending him for tests by now if I hadn't got pg first cycle trying! 

Pimms, such a dilemma this cycling business, but if I told OH he couldn't, I think the stress of not going would be even worse than the affect on his swimmers! In any case, most of his cycling friends are dads now, so can't be that bad! Would be interesting to do some research to see how many Tour de France participants are dads!!!

Oh dear, a tough week-end ahead Emma, but don't get disheartened by it, just tell yourself that everything you see or hear, it will be you soon and turn feeling sad into feeling excited. Hope you get your high very soon, but if you've had ewcm, it should be just a question of time.

Tomorrow will be my first poas day, it is going to feel strange to do it again. First cycle using cbfm was a dream, three highs, then the two peaks, oved on cd10. So straight forward...I know not to expect the same again as first cycles post m/c are usually out of sync. Will see. Am full of cold today, no fever so no swine flu, but didn't want to scare everyone in the office (three are in contact with pregnant women), so working from home...or will be very shortly!!! (mmm, I'm quite keen on these '!!!!!' too!)


----------



## Bingo

I had my first ever wee on a stick this morning. It was all very exciting - sad I know. :rofl: I'm hoping my peak doesn't come within the next 6 days because hubby is going away but it looks like that is unlikely to happen judging from everyone else's experiences. I really hope I do get a peak this cycle though. I'm trying to eat healthily too, cutting out the sweets and junk.

When I first put the stick into the monitor this morning I thought I'd done it incorrectly because there were no flashing line things around the stick on and screen like in the picture in the instructions booklet. Having removed the stick from the monitor I then realised that the flashing line things were only there on the picture in the book to indicate flashing. :dohh::blush: I got there in the end. :laugh2:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bingo said:


> When I first put the stick into the monitor this morning I thought I'd done it incorrectly because there were no flashing line things around the stick on and screen like in the picture in the instructions booklet. Having removed the stick from the monitor I then realised that the flashing line things were only there on the picture in the book to indicate flashing. :dohh::blush: I got there in the end. :laugh2:

I did that too :D

Hello ladies, I'm on my post-peak high day. Shagged once more for luck this morning and now it's just wait and see. I was surprised to get a temperature rise this morning since I haven't had one for months post-OV, so I shall be keeping my fingers crossed the rise is sustained.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Thank God I didn't read this article months ago...my OH is doing some kind of physical activity almost every day (on top of :sex:), is an area manager so spends tons of time in his car, does biking, hot tubs, all the things it says here to avoid... He had no idea of the quality of his swimmers, so I probably would have been sending him for tests by now if I hadn't got pg first cycle trying!
> 
> Pimms, such a dilemma this cycling business, but if I told OH he couldn't, I think the stress of not going would be even worse than the affect on his swimmers! In any case, most of his cycling friends are dads now, so can't be that bad! Would be interesting to do some research to see how many Tour de France participants are dads!!!
> 
> Oh dear, a tough week-end ahead Emma, but don't get disheartened by it, just tell yourself that everything you see or hear, it will be you soon and turn feeling sad into feeling excited. Hope you get your high very soon, but if you've had ewcm, it should be just a question of time.
> 
> Tomorrow will be my first poas day, it is going to feel strange to do it again. First cycle using cbfm was a dream, three highs, then the two peaks, oved on cd10. So straight forward...I know not to expect the same again as first cycles post m/c are usually out of sync. Will see. Am full of cold today, no fever so no swine flu, but didn't want to scare everyone in the office (three are in contact with pregnant women), so working from home...or will be very shortly!!! (mmm, I'm quite keen on these '!!!!!' too!)

Best of luck for this month, even if it's just a get-back-into-the-swing-of-things month. :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emma, you must feel very frustrated. I don't know what to say except to keep hanging in there. x


----------



## Lou78

Hi Ladies,

It has taken me the best part of 2 days to read the 87 pages, but i've done it! :) 
My CBFM arrived yesterday and i'm awaiting my AF so I can get started...
I'm 30 years old, 3rd month of TTC, last month had really annoying 38 day cycle, so hoping this one is shorter!


----------



## Pimms

Keep going girls :happydance:

Well im on 8dpo and feeling a bit nervous, one thing is i dont feel pregnant and also having only reached day 10 last month. I'm taking my temp and getting anxious that if it dips too much before day 10 then i know AF is on her way and haven't managed to lengthen my LP


----------



## scorpiodragon

I know!! Crazy when I read this article, personally I think it is a little over the top... My DH is very active too, and works in not so ideal working conditions occaisionally as he is a valve engineer and sometimes has to recalibrate valves in very hot plants etc. Anyways, all in moderation...

Emma hang in there, it'll come just keep :sex: hehe! It does seem like everyone talks babies and people are pregnant when you are trying and it sucks... keep thinking positive it'll be you one day! I just had 2 people / friends annouce their pregnancy on Facebook... (1 person it is their 3rd and the other it is their 1st) it just stabs me in the gut every time! It is hard to be happy for them too, without sounding like a _beep_, but it is how I feel... smile and nod, smile and nod...
Sue that is exciting that you got a temp rise, maybe July will be your month!!
Pimms fingers crossed!
Lou87 Welcome!
Mama I say :sex:, is this your first month using the CBFM?


----------



## Pimms

I didn't mind hubby going out after the deed was done :rofl: He use to train and race for time trialling an awful lot, but we're so busy at work that they only treat he gets is the turbo trainer :rofl:

A friend of mine rides 350miles a week and still got his misses pregnant :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

scorpiodragon said:


> I know!! Crazy when I read this article, personally I think it is a little over the top... My DH is very active too, and works in not so ideal working conditions occaisionally as he is a valve engineer and sometimes has to recalibrate valves in very hot plants etc. Anyways, all in moderation...
> 
> Emma hang in there, it'll come just keep :sex: hehe! It does seem like everyone talks babies and people are pregnant when you are trying and it sucks... keep thinking positive it'll be you one day! I just had 2 people / friends annouce their pregnancy on Facebook... (1 person it is their 3rd and the other it is their 1st) it just stabs me in the gut every time! It is hard to be happy for them too, without sounding like a _beep_, but it is how I feel... smile and nod, smile and nod...
> Sue that is exciting that you got a temp rise, maybe July will be your month!!
> Pimms fingers crossed!
> Lou87 Welcome!
> Mama I say :sex:, is this your first month using the CBFM?

Yep, first month using it.... I already jumped him this morning and as its our wedding anniversary today and we have a nice bottle of champagne at home I think that is a good excuse to jump him at least twice!!!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

mamawannabe said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> I know!! Crazy when I read this article, personally I think it is a little over the top... My DH is very active too, and works in not so ideal working conditions occaisionally as he is a valve engineer and sometimes has to recalibrate valves in very hot plants etc. Anyways, all in moderation...
> 
> Emma hang in there, it'll come just keep :sex: hehe! It does seem like everyone talks babies and people are pregnant when you are trying and it sucks... keep thinking positive it'll be you one day! I just had 2 people / friends annouce their pregnancy on Facebook... (1 person it is their 3rd and the other it is their 1st) it just stabs me in the gut every time! It is hard to be happy for them too, without sounding like a _beep_, but it is how I feel... smile and nod, smile and nod...
> Sue that is exciting that you got a temp rise, maybe July will be your month!!
> Pimms fingers crossed!
> Lou87 Welcome!
> Mama I say :sex:, is this your first month using the CBFM?
> 
> Yep, first month using it.... I already jumped him this morning and as its our wedding anniversary today and we have a nice bottle of champagne at home I think that is a good excuse to jump him at least twice!!!!Click to expand...

Good on ya! :happydance: It is probably still getting to know you, no worries... I used OPK's the first month along with the CBFM just to be sure it was working! happy :sex: tonight with the bubbly! Happy Anniversary!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've managed to get my T21 blood test moved from next Thursday to next Monday, which means it should be on the dot of 7 DPO. Phew.


----------



## FBbaby

that's great news Sue, now you want the results to go with it!!!

Have a great evening mamawannabe xx


----------



## urchin

That's great news Sue (fingers crossed for you for monday)

Sounds like a perfect excuse to me emma - have fun!

Welcome Lou

Oh gosh, so many messages to reply to! I can't remember the others....will have to go back and look :D


----------



## urchin

welcome back backtoback :D

and general helloooos to everyone else!

I'm TWWing now ..... so can do nothing but be patient now (doncha just love enforced patience?)


----------



## Lou78

Has anyone used the monitor in different time zones? I am back in UK for the hols, but will be going back home which is 6 hours ahead...Does that mean I will need to set my monitor to that time?? Confusing!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Once you've set your monitor to a certain time for the month, that's it I'm afraid. If you've been testing at 7am, you'll now need to test at your new timezone at 1pm.


----------



## scorpiodragon

That is fantastic Sue! So happy for you!!
Urchin I am in the TWW too! We'll have to resist POAS together :rofl:


----------



## urchin

I think there's quite a few of us in synch scorpiodragon - it will be getting very tense in here in 10 days or so I reckon!


----------



## Lilicat

I am in the two week wait as well right now. Its weird how so many of us seem to have similar cycles. Hopefully we will get some positives!


----------



## EmmaM2

good news sue - hope it brings some useful info for you. 
tww - i both love and hate it! good luck to all of you in it! It is nice you can share that mix of excitement, impatience etc. 
Hi Lou - welcome!:hi:
Yet another low for me - ewcm gone - must have been a random patch of it that sometimes happens (or so i hear). 9/20 sticks left - come on ovaries, do your thing!!! 
Happy wednesday everyone! O:)


----------



## mamawannabe

Morning ladies, well had a lovely anniversary last night! :winkwink: Still no peak this morning despite positive opk and temp rise and I have been high for the last 6 days.... is is possible to go onto the next cyle without getting a peak? Also, does this mean I am not "working" properly? Very confused x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

mamawannabe said:


> Morning ladies, well had a lovely anniversary last night! :winkwink: Still no peak this morning despite positive opk and temp rise and I have been high for the last 6 days.... is is possible to go onto the next cyle without getting a peak? Also, does this mean I am not "working" properly? Very confused x x

It's almost impossible for us to say I'm afraid. If this is your first cycle, the CBFM might not yet be "tuned in" to your cycle and may have missed the peak. Next month you should get a more reliable reading. I wouldn't worry yet about not working properly, give it a chance to get to know you.


----------



## mamawannabe

Sue Dunhym said:


> mamawannabe said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies, well had a lovely anniversary last night! :winkwink: Still no peak this morning despite positive opk and temp rise and I have been high for the last 6 days.... is is possible to go onto the next cyle without getting a peak? Also, does this mean I am not "working" properly? Very confused x x
> 
> It's almost impossible for us to say I'm afraid. If this is your first cycle, the CBFM might not yet be "tuned in" to your cycle and may have missed the peak. Next month you should get a more reliable reading. I wouldn't worry yet about not working properly, give it a chance to get to know you.Click to expand...

Thank you. I must admit I have just read some previous posts and it looks like my complaint is very standard!! I just need to learn to be patient but being extremely "impatient" is making this whole baby making game very difficult!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

My temperature regressed to the mean today (one for stats geeks, that one) - ie. It went back down to its average level. But I have been very remiss with taking my temperature this month so I'm not really sure. Link to chart is in sig if anyone wants to look. I think it looks like it has done every other month - no noticeable rise. Ho hum.


----------



## urchin

I didnt get on with temping sue - so I have abandoned it. I just found last month it stressed me out post ov temping and hoping it stayed high.

So, I am just going with the CBFM from now on, its a lot less stressful


----------



## Lilicat

> Thank you. I must admit I have just read some previous posts and it looks like my complaint is very standard!! I just need to learn to be patient but being extremely "impatient" is making this whole baby making game very difficult!!

Same here, I don't do patience especially when at time it feels you have such little control of the situation.


----------



## mamawannabe

Lilicat said:


> Thank you. I must admit I have just read some previous posts and it looks like my complaint is very standard!! I just need to learn to be patient but being extremely "impatient" is making this whole baby making game very difficult!!
> 
> Same here, I don't do patience especially when at time it feels you have such little control of the situation.Click to expand...

I think that is the problem... I just dont have any control over things and dont know what to do. I am now in my eighth month of trying and whilst I konw this is not that long compared to some people I just thought it would only take a few months!!!


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning monitor buddies!
Leaving our bodies to the hands of fate is no doubt the most difficult aspect of ttc for those laydees who are used to face adversity with controlled planning. I am one of them, faced the high and lows of life by considering what and how I could influence outcomes, finding comfort and encouragement in seeing progress. Well, ttc is certainly a new experience.... the fact that we have all opted to use the cbfm already says much about us :rofl:

I do everything that can possibly be done....cbfm, temping, got some opk, bought a kit to test hsg (or whatever it is called, it is the hormones that tells you about your eggs reserve, thankfully came back all good), I take epo, cactus magnus, vitamin B complex, and use preseed... and I have already planned that if my LP is not at least 12 days, I will ask my doc for a progesterone test! Yes, complete control freak :rofl: The thing is, for me, it is reassuring and so makes ttc more relaxing. I tell myself that I am doing everything I can, so don't feel so bad if it doesn't happen and trusting that it is just a question of time.

Anyway, day 7 for me, last time, I had my first high on that day. It's a low today, but I can tell already that I will ovulate later, which is actually better, hopefully not too late though!

Good luck to all of you in the 2ww, so exciting, so nerve wracking! Urchin, I didn't realise you were a 'mature' lady too! Still, you got fresh flesh for yourself when I got myself wrinkles and white hairs. The fitness and spirit of a youngster though!

Oh no, need to get ready, however much I wished it was Saturday this morning, it isn't....


----------



## EmmaM2

So true about needing control. I feel so helpless otherwise, not really thought about but yes it is certainly true in my case that getting a CBFM (so early on in the game for me) says a lot about the kind of person i am. 
hmmm what do your fertility momitoring choices say about you?.....................could be a good new thread that!

Got my first high today :happydance: typically dh is out tonight and will come home smelling of beer and indian food (delightful!) but have told him to get prepared!! very exciting. Now just need to work on making it feel as natural as possible rather than "the machine says go, so hop on!" 

I have a feeling i should have had a high yesterday but may have ballsed my test up by drinking loads of water before bed as FMU (which was at 5am on the dot as i woke up busting for a wee at 4:10 and managed to wait) was not very concentrated. Hey ho, don't really care now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hope all on the 2ww are managing well, it is most certainly a feeling you cannot possibly understand unless you are/or have in the past ttc. Happy thursday!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby, I think you're absolutely right. I'm the sort of person who, as soon as my granddad (who I lived with a cared for) got a terminal cancer diagnosis, made several folders full of information about death and funerals and wills. It made me feel better! And it was helpful and useful. The more information I have, the better.

And with TTC, I like to know where I am, what's going on, what my LP is, if my temperature rises etc etc. I'm loving the CBFM!

It's also why, despite this only being my 5th cycle TTC, I'm already going for a second T21 test. With the information I've gathered, I can tell something's not right and I'm not ovulating. Without the info I might have been trying for ages with no idea why I wasn't conceiving.

All hail being informed.


----------



## Pimms

Morning everyone 

Well started spotting late last night and this morning, so no doubt AF will be arriving tomorrow,which means another 10dpo, so im on to my 3rd month of TTC. I will now be taking B100 complex and also make an appointment to see doc about getting some tests done. It always seem pointless to wee on stick, bbt, sex at the right time only to never get beyond 10dpo!!!!

Im going to have a few glasses of wine tonight and get myself geared up for next month. I've also decided in the 2ww to have projects, that way im hoping it will keep my mind of things and especially symptom spotting.

Tomorrow i shall be using my little wonder machine again


----------



## fuzzylu

ok ladies im slightly confused last cycle was 44 days long, the monitor stopped asking for tests just as i started to get a high reading so i never had a peak.

so anyway its CD 9 today and the first day i have needed to test, the monitor flashed up with a peak??? should i be ovulation so early when my cycles have been long? could this mean that my period might start in 2 weeks?

the main reason i ask is because i went to the dr for some folic acid tablets (i need to take a higher dose than normal) i explained that we had stopped using contraception 2 years ago and that nothing had ever happened, so he sugested a T21 test, if the monitor is correct i should have the test in a weeks time, but if the monitor is wrong then i will have the bloods taken at the wrong date

My O/H is back from afghan in 2 weeks so we can then get back to trying again. :happydance:

sorry to ask so many questions

xxxx


----------



## emsiee

Hi all,

After lurking on here, ive decided to post and hopefully join the clan!

Im on my first month of using the CBFM after 10 months TTC. Im hoping its gonna work miracles for us..:)

I have a 28 day cycle generally and always thought i O`d around CD 13 -14. The monitor has given me highs on CD14,15 and 16 then peak yesterday and again today (which i am obviously very pleased about as reading online, its very common not to get peaks on 1st cycle use)

May just be a longer cycle for me this month as have peaked later than what i thought, or maybe i have been out with my dates for 10 months! :/ I dont know, will wait and see and hope for that BFP :)


----------



## lili24

My monitor has arrived :happydance:

I set it to CD5 this morning so should get to pee on my first stick tomorrow! It's so exciting!


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry to hear that Pimms. Hope you are feeling ok. To be honest i think i am in the same boat. That is partly why i got my CBFM so could be absolutely sure and armed with that info do something about it. I am on Bvit-50 this month but am planning to up to 100 next month if there has been no shift. Projects sound like a great idea. I was thinking the same too. As i am working so hard at the mo i know i won't have too much time to think about it this month but thought next month may see the return of diy and planning my hols to oz to take my mind of it! 

Hi Fuzzylu. I guess if the monitor says you are on a peak all you can do is go for it - could double check with an OPK maybe? CBFM does say it is not suitable for long cycles (42+) so sounds like you just missed out last month. You may be having an unusually short cycle compared to last month. I would get a test done based upon your predicted ov this month and use an opk to check. good luck and congrats on you o/h returning from afghanistan.


----------



## 555ann555

queenemsie said:


> Hi all,
> 
> After lurking on here, ive decided to post and hopefully join the clan!
> 
> Im on my first month of using the CBFM after 10 months TTC. Im hoping its gonna work miracles for us..:)
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle generally and always thought i O`d around CD 13 -14. The monitor has given me highs on CD14,15 and 16 then peak yesterday and again today (which i am obviously very pleased about as reading online, its very common not to get peaks on 1st cycle use)
> 
> May just be a longer cycle for me this month as have peaked later than what i thought, or maybe i have been out with my dates for 10 months! :/ I dont know, will wait and see and hope for that BFP :)


Were you temping to get your O date before or was it an educated guess?

I had gone with an uneducated guess and I think we had our timing off for 19 clcyle! :dohh: Have been temping this month & will be using my monitor next :)


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi quenemsie - welcome to the CBFM team! congrats on your peaks, heres hoping CBFM works its magic for you. x

lili24 - it is exciting huh! i'm on stick 12 today and got my first high, and now i keep turning on the monitor just to see my high! yes i am a loser everybody!


----------



## emsiee

555ann555 said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After lurking on here, ive decided to post and hopefully join the clan!
> 
> Im on my first month of using the CBFM after 10 months TTC. Im hoping its gonna work miracles for us..:)
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle generally and always thought i O`d around CD 13 -14. The monitor has given me highs on CD14,15 and 16 then peak yesterday and again today (which i am obviously very pleased about as reading online, its very common not to get peaks on 1st cycle use)
> 
> May just be a longer cycle for me this month as have peaked later than what i thought, or maybe i have been out with my dates for 10 months! :/ I dont know, will wait and see and hope for that BFP :)
> 
> 
> Were you temping to get your O date before or was it an educated guess?
> 
> I had gone with an uneducated guess and I think we had our timing off for 19 clcyle! :dohh: Have been temping this month & will be using my monitor next :)Click to expand...

Hi

I had temped for 8 months..but as i got up quite frequently in the night, i found it hard to do this properly, so gave it up, but i have been using opk`s for the past 7 months and was going off them.

Im just totally relying on the monitor from now on...I was just very surprised to see peaks on CD 17 and 18!!


----------



## mamawannabe

EmmaM2 said:


> Hi quenemsie - welcome to the CBFM team! congrats on your peaks, heres hoping CBFM works its magic for you. x
> 
> lili24 - it is exciting huh! i'm on stick 12 today and got my first high, and now i keep turning on the monitor just to see my high! yes i am a loser everybody!


ha ha ha ... in which case I am a loser with you because I also kept turning mine on to see the high. Now I just wish the high would go and show me a peak!!


----------



## mamawannabe

queenemsie said:


> 555ann555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After lurking on here, ive decided to post and hopefully join the clan!
> 
> Im on my first month of using the CBFM after 10 months TTC. Im hoping its gonna work miracles for us..:)
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle generally and always thought i O`d around CD 13 -14. The monitor has given me highs on CD14,15 and 16 then peak yesterday and again today (which i am obviously very pleased about as reading online, its very common not to get peaks on 1st cycle use)
> 
> May just be a longer cycle for me this month as have peaked later than what i thought, or maybe i have been out with my dates for 10 months! :/ I dont know, will wait and see and hope for that BFP :)
> 
> 
> Were you temping to get your O date before or was it an educated guess?
> 
> I had gone with an uneducated guess and I think we had our timing off for 19 clcyle! :dohh: Have been temping this month & will be using my monitor next :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I had temped for 8 months..but as i got up quite frequently in the night, i found it hard to do this properly, so gave it up, but i have been using opk`s for the past 7 months and was going off them.
> 
> Im just totally relying on the monitor from now on...I was just very surprised to see peaks on CD 17 and 18!!Click to expand...

Hi Queenemsie.... I am in a similar position to you... although I have been trying for 8 months. I havea reasonably regular 26-28 day cylce and thought I ovulated around day 13-14 but it seems I ovulate later than thought! Here's hoping ofr our BFP's


----------



## AJpeartree

Just thought I'd drop by to say hi! I am on CD 16 and still getting a low reading :( Last cycle I got a high on CD 17, so I am trying hard to keep my hopes up... good luck to the rest of you! :dust: Alyssa


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh ajpeartree that would be nicely timed for your wedding anniversary too by the looks of your ticker! I only got my first high today which is cd17 for me too! Was v. miserable before that, hang in there. good luck. xx


----------



## emsiee

mamawannabe said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 555ann555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> After lurking on here, ive decided to post and hopefully join the clan!
> 
> Im on my first month of using the CBFM after 10 months TTC. Im hoping its gonna work miracles for us..:)
> 
> I have a 28 day cycle generally and always thought i O`d around CD 13 -14. The monitor has given me highs on CD14,15 and 16 then peak yesterday and again today (which i am obviously very pleased about as reading online, its very common not to get peaks on 1st cycle use)
> 
> May just be a longer cycle for me this month as have peaked later than what i thought, or maybe i have been out with my dates for 10 months! :/ I dont know, will wait and see and hope for that BFP :)
> 
> 
> Were you temping to get your O date before or was it an educated guess?
> 
> I had gone with an uneducated guess and I think we had our timing off for 19 clcyle! :dohh: Have been temping this month & will be using my monitor next :)Click to expand...
> 
> Hi
> 
> I had temped for 8 months..but as i got up quite frequently in the night, i found it hard to do this properly, so gave it up, but i have been using opk`s for the past 7 months and was going off them.
> 
> Im just totally relying on the monitor from now on...I was just very surprised to see peaks on CD 17 and 18!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Queenemsie.... I am in a similar position to you... although I have been trying for 8 months. I havea reasonably regular 26-28 day cylce and thought I ovulated around day 13-14 but it seems I ovulate later than thought! Here's hoping ofr our BFP'sClick to expand...


How long have you been using the CBFM mamawannabe? is this your first cycle?


----------



## Babynumber1

hi all using the monitor.
I 1st used the monitor in april and i had 5 days of highs from day 7 then 2 peaks we bedded for 6 days in a rown and caught but unfortunatly it was a chemical pregnancy.

Iv just started using the monitor but i havent been usin it for 2 months.
It started asking me to test on cd 7 ysterday and today is cd 8 and its staying on low..panic panic.
Hope it shows my highs and peaks again.

Im wondering if iv messed it up as havent been using it since april.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emma - you got your high! At last! Hurrah!

Babynumber1 - don't panic, you're only on CD8! There's plenty of time to go. Some of us don't get a high until much later than that :) However, since you didn't use it for a couple of months, you may need to do a complete reset of the machine (otherwise it may think you haven't had a period for 2 months). Keep going this month, but when your next period starts (althuogh hopefully it won't!), reset the machine completely. It will explain in the instructions how to do that. 

Hi queenemsie - welcome to the gang!


----------



## FBbaby

Emma, that's great news. Yipee.

babynumber1, I'm in the same situation than you. I used the cbfm for the first time in May, had my first high on cd7, then peak on cd9. I fell pg that cycle but miscarried. I'm on cd7 today after my first AF, and still a low and from the colour of the line, it looks like it will be so for a few more days. I'm not worried though, ovulating at cd10 is very early (although not much to compare as I fell pg first cycle after coming off the pill, but cycles before were 28 days at least) and it is common for cycles to be longer to start with after a m/c. Don't worry, it will come.

As for everyone else surprised about the dates of the peak, it was the same for me, ovulated earlier than I had expected on the first cycle using the monitor, so maybe the excitement of poas early in cycle is disturbing it!! Not sure, but isn't great to be told rather than wondering?

Good luck to everyone getting the expected reading tomorrow morning xx


----------



## urchin

High queenemsie welcome to the cbfm team .....also to babynumber1
good to see our numbers growing :D

I think you're right FBbaby - it speaks volumes about us! I got mine because the whole ttc thing was too much out of my control for my liking! :rofl:
and yes, I am *cough* one of the more mature laydeez round here :D but you're right about the young flesh :D

Well, my news from today is that I've been to see my new GP....I went about a few other things but talked to her about the ttc thing while I was there. She looked at my results and said they were really good news, and she is going to chase up my appointment with the fertility centre.
She also said it was a good job I am already in the system as if I was already over 40 I would not get free IVF (if I need it) but seeing as I am already in the system it won't matter that I pass 40 while they are doing investigations!
She also said to start saving, in case I need to fund anything myself (if the free goes don't work)

Oh, and she also said to have lots and lots of sex! (I think I'm gonna get on well with this Doctor!)


----------



## chele

hi ladies, can I ask a question
How much does all this cost? I know machines are around £60 and a pack of 20 tests is about a tenner. Do you use just one a day?

As I have long cycles - 30-113 days I am not sure if I can afford this but it does sound so tempting. at the mo I am using the internet bulk 50 for £8.00 but they did work for me last cycle and picked up my ovulation
Should i persevere or make the investment?


----------



## Bingo

urchin said:


> Oh, and she also said to have lots and lots of sex! (I think I'm gonna get on well with this Doctor!)

:laugh2: Your new doc sounds fab. Good luck with everything and enjoy all the :sex:


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hi girls.

CD 11 for me in first month, still getting lows, bored of them now want the monitor to show me something else now lol
I'm soooooooo impatient!!

I see a couple of you are in 2ww - how long before you're going to test. 

Baby dust to all
Donut xx

PS - Urchin - loving the sound of your doctor!!!lol


----------



## FBbaby

YES YES :happydance::happydance: 

No I didn't get a peak, just a high this morning, but I didn't expect it at all considering how light the line was yesterday (well the one on the left, the other very dark, but I understand it is supposed to get lighter to get a peak), so am quite excited. 

Of course, I could now be on a long stretch of them and won't be excited at all to see it again, but still, it is the first step.

Hope your monitor is being your friend this morning for you guys to. 

And....It's Friday, yipee :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

peak! :wohoo::wohoo:

didn't get a chance to make the most of my high yesterday but made nice once already this morning and told dh there is more to come! (excuse the pun!). unfortunately he is away all day tomorrow but luckily for me he is working from home today! :happydance:
Came just in time to perk me up after the news of yet more friends becoming pregnant. 

good stuff on the high FBbaby - roll on the dreaded (but also anticipated) 2ww.

hey donutty donut - i was the same, as everyone knows as i came on everyday complaining of my lows! hope your high is imminent!
happy friday everyone:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yay for Highs! Yay for peaks! Get shagging!

As for me, I'm ironically amused that FF is not giving me the OV-day cross-hairs because this is the first month that I feel I've actually had a sustained temperature rise. I know that pre-OV my BBT is usually around 36.20 and currently it's hovering around 36.40. Not a massive rise, I know, but more than I usually get. But it's my own fault for not taking my BBT regularly pre-OV this month.

And the reason I didn't take my BBT? Because I wanted a bloody drink. And every time I've had a drink, my temperature shoots up the next day. Heh.


----------



## mamawannabe

bloody hell.... now on my 8th day of highs and still no peak and due to come on in 5 days .... hmmm.... something tells me I am not going to get a peak this month! 

Congrats to all those with their first highs and peaks!


----------



## mamawannabe

Sue Dunhym said:


> Yay for Highs! Yay for peaks! Get shagging!
> 
> As for me, I'm ironically amused that FF is not giving me the OV-day cross-hairs because this is the first month that I feel I've actually had a sustained temperature rise. I know that pre-OV my BBT is usually around 36.20 and currently it's hovering around 36.40. Not a massive rise, I know, but more than I usually get. But it's my own fault for not taking my BBT regularly pre-OV this month.
> 
> And the reason I didn't take my BBT? Because I wanted a bloody drink. And every time I've had a drink, my temperature shoots up the next day. Heh.

I'm normally the same too with pre ov 36.20 and post 36.40 -36.50 however as I have put all my trust this month in my little white friend and not done any temping I haven't a clue where I am ... hey ho... will continue to baby dance for the rest of the month just to make sure!!


----------



## EmmaM2

sounds like a plan mammawannabe. I'm sure there was a posting on here towards the beginning that talked about getting no peak one month but loads of highs and she got her bfp!

Well to be honest sue - i would much rather have a few drinks than chart my temp! your temp chart wont alter what happens just what you know about whats gonna happen - so no harm done, just makes the waiting game harder to second guess. fx though if it is a higher than normal rise. 

not sure if anyone has answered your post chele - i actually paid more than that for mine (maybe boots ripped me off!) you use between 10 and 20 sticks per month depending on your cycle length. For me personally it has already been worth its wait in gold just because i feel i know what is happening. However, i think it only works for people with cycles up to 42 days (?) in which case it might not be the best option for you. Only you can decide really but if you feel the IC OPKs are working for you at the mo then why not stick with it for a while and see how you get on? best of luck. xx

Any high yet donut?


----------



## EmmaM2

urchin said:


> I think you're right FBbaby - it speaks volumes about us! I got mine because the whole ttc thing was too much out of my control for my liking! :rofl:

So so true - wonder if we should change the signature to team clearblue wonders (control freaks r us!)


----------



## Pimms

Hi Ladies

Yesterday my spotting cleared up and had gone by the morning - Well i got my :bfp: this morning, still can't quite believe it, im shaking like a leaf and crying. I will test again in a few days time on a digi just in case - the line come up within 30secs


----------



## EmmaM2

bloody hell! i though you were out for the month! BIG congratulations :happydance: Really pleased for you. xx


----------



## EmmaM2

how may dpo are you by the way?


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 said:


> how may dpo are you by the way?

Thanks Emma:flower:

Im 11dpo which for me is unusual as i always only get to 10days


----------



## lili24

Emma that's brilliant! Can't wait til I get a peak!! Pee'd on my first one this morning then sat there staring at it waiting for the result, it was low as expected but I feel great using this monitor, hope it works for me because OPKs don't! 

Chele I got my monitor new off eBay for £50 and 20 sticks off Amazon for about £11. It's well worth it in my opinion :) it does say though that it's only really suitable for ladies with cycles 21-42 days so not sure if it would be worth you getting one? 

X


----------



## lili24

Congratulations Pimms!!!!!!!!

Xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

I'm sorry i'm sure this is covered a million times in this thread but is 1dpo classed as your high after the 2nd peak day? just want to make sure i get an accurate guage of my luteal phase this month so i can take action should i need to up my b-vits dosage! 
lili24 - good stuff, nice to get started isn't it!
still smiling for you pimms.....


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 said:


> I'm sorry i'm sure this is covered a million times in this thread but is 1dpo classed as your high after the 2nd peak day? just want to make sure i get an accurate guage of my luteal phase this month so i can take action should i need to up my b-vits dosage!
> lili24 - good stuff, nice to get started isn't it!
> still smiling for you pimms.....

My second peak was counted as Ovulation, so the day after is 1dpo - good luck :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh my god Pimms! You're pregnant! CONGRATULATIONS!

:happydance:

I'm so pleased for you!


----------



## Lilicat

Congratulations Pimms!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Congratulations Pimms... really pleased for you xxx


----------



## emsiee

Congratulations Pimms!:happydance:


How long have been using the monitor?


----------



## Pimms

queenemsie said:


> Congratulations Pimms!:happydance:
> 
> 
> How long have been using the monitor?

This was my first month using it, so really didn't expect to have a success


----------



## emsiee

Pimms said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations Pimms!:happydance:
> 
> 
> How long have been using the monitor?
> 
> This was my first month using it, so really didn't expect to have a successClick to expand...


Ooooooh thats brill!!!

Im back on high today so must have O`d yesterday. Dont think we could have tried any harder this month...so now just sit and wait....:coffee:


----------



## EmmaM2

Quick question? does anyone ever get just one day of peak? Had one high yesterday and a peak today but ewcm all cleared up today so wondering if actually ov'ing today. Kinda hope not as didn't bd yesterday as dh was out and whilst we did this morning it is prob leaving it a bit late if i have actually o'd today. will it give a second peak as standard or only if it still detects LH? thanks. x


----------



## AJpeartree

Hey ya'll, okay, so I am on CD 17, last cycle this was the day I got a high on my CBFM. I woke up with low expectations (which I've learned to keep throughout this TTC journey so I don't get let down) and low and behold....another low...=( 

BUT...I decided to do an OPK (Answer brand) and it was very close to mathcing lines!! What the? 

Does this mean I should get busy tonight :sex: ??? Could my CBFM be not working properly? Please help. I have some slight EWCM, maybe some slight cramps. 

Thanks in advance for any thoughts, XO Alyssa


----------



## AJpeartree

EmmaM2 said:


> Quick question? does anyone ever get just one day of peak? Had one high yesterday and a peak today but ewcm all cleared up today so wondering if actually ov'ing today. Kinda hope not as didn't bd yesterday as dh was out and whilst we did this morning it is prob leaving it a bit late if i have actually o'd today. will it give a second peak as standard or only if it still detects LH? thanks. x

Hey hun, that happened to me last month. I had one high day, one peak day, and we :sex: on the peak day. Not preggo, so I think I missed O, but it was my first month using the CBFM so I think it is still figuring me out. Good luck!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> Quick question? does anyone ever get just one day of peak? Had one high yesterday and a peak today but ewcm all cleared up today so wondering if actually ov'ing today. Kinda hope not as didn't bd yesterday as dh was out and whilst we did this morning it is prob leaving it a bit late if i have actually o'd today. will it give a second peak as standard or only if it still detects LH? thanks. x

Once you get a Peak, the CBFM is programmed to automatically give 2 peaks, followed by a high, followed by low. So you'll get a peak tomorrow too.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

AJpeartree said:


> Hey ya'll, okay, so I am on CD 17, last cycle this was the day I got a high on my CBFM. I woke up with low expectations (which I've learned to keep throughout this TTC journey so I don't get let down) and low and behold....another low...=(
> 
> BUT...I decided to do an OPK (Answer brand) and it was very close to mathcing lines!! What the?
> 
> Does this mean I should get busy tonight :sex: ??? Could my CBFM be not working properly? Please help. I have some slight EWCM, maybe some slight cramps.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any thoughts, XO Alyssa

Put it this way - :sex: can't hurt, can it? Listen to your body and if you think you might be approaching ovulationg, get busy. The worst that can happen is that you get to have sex ;)


----------



## FBbaby

:happydance::happydance::happydance: you go Pimms! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Brilliant news, so happy for you. Make sure you post on the progesterone thread again if you haven't done so to reassure ladies that shortish LP does not mean can't get pg and that Vit B can help.

AJpeartree, sorry for your low again. On the guide it says that a high is an indication of your oestrogen whereas a peak is your LH levels. It can happen that you can go from low straight to peak. If your LH is about to be at its most, it might be what happens to you. :hugs:

Emma, I remember looking at chart where results of the cbfm were indicated and there seem to be no trend, sometimes ovulation detected by ff (from temp rise) was on first peak, other time on second, and sometimes even on the day after. That happened on different cycles of the same person too. I ovulated on my second peak last time.


----------



## scorpiodragon

WOW!! Congrats Pimms so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

thanks guys - i'm never blummin happy - was worried about my lows and now i'm worried about my peaks - typical! i think i am just trying to not worry about the imminent hand in date for my thesis! going slightly bonkers this week :wacko: hence rather too much time on this website. back to work next week which should take my mind off being an overly neurotic ttc'er! hope you all have a good weekend - i'm guessing pimms is going to have a great one! :happydance:


----------



## urchin

congrats on your peak emma!
and a high for FBbaby too!

this is a good news day :D


----------



## urchin

Sue Dunhym;2604388
Put it this way - :sex: can't hurt said:

> Amen to that sistah! :thumbup:
> 
> and Pimms! wow! I hadn't read all the way to the end of today's posts when I put mine on.......congrats on your bfp, fantastic news


----------



## FBbaby

I am going to have so many exciting -or embarrassing, depending on who is talking- stories when our bean becomes old enough to hear them...

I've just had my OH on the phone for the first time today, and I told him about getting a high this morning. He was a bit confused, so started asking me questions about what it meant and when I was likely to get a peak, on and on...then I asked him where he was calling me from as I could hear some strange noises... he was doing his shopping at Tesco...I can imagine the looks of the other shoppers :rofl: the great thing is, no more me spending money on pregnancy tests, I now know he won't be one bit phased at adding it to his trolley !!!

Have a wonderful week-end everyone, celebrating for pimms, symptoms spotting for some, monitor begging for others, and plenty :sex: for all.


----------



## Donutty Donut

Congrats Pimms.......Really pleased for you!! xx

Went to see a palm reader today, he said he can see me having 3 to 4 kids!!! OMG!!! I don't care as long as it comes true lol 

Donut xx


----------



## urchin

cheers FBbaby - defo :sex: for me this weekend ....... need to do something to keep me happily occupied for the 2WW


----------



## Lou78

Great news Pimms!! Congratulations! :)

Well i'm on CD 34...tender tummy and sore boobs-I just wish AF would come so I can get started with the monitor.


----------



## fuzzylu

well another peak for me today on cd10, shame i have no man around! only 2 weeks left now, then can join u guys properly......


xxxx


----------



## emsiee

Back on low for me today so im presuming it will stop asking me to test now...9 days till testing!

Good Luck everyone!!


----------



## Donutty Donut

Wooooooooooo Hooooooooooooo first high for me!!! Mr Donut had better watch out later :winkwink:


----------



## Backtoback

Congrats PIMMS! On your first month aswell!!

I am on CD10 and still low. Had totally forgotten about the fact that we need to have sex when TTC though as I had a terrible sore throat and cold last week.....good job it was the start of me new cycle hehe


----------



## hpjagged

Hey girlies, well been using the monitor for the last three months but am going to take a month off of using it. DH and I are on holiday the whole of next month, got the month off of work, were going to go to Germany and going to visit family in Torquay and I don't really want to be worrying about the monitor and making sure I get up at the right time, ya know what I mean? lol
So I was wondering, on the instructions, it says that if we don't want to use it for a while, just take the batteries out.
So I think I might set the monitor to CD1 which is today, cause AF showed up and then take the batteries out, that way, it will still have all my information on the memory :D
Does that sound like a good idea? :D


----------



## Bingo

:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy: A big congratulations to you. :happydance:



Pimms said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Yesterday my spotting cleared up and had gone by the morning - Well i got my :bfp: this morning, still can't quite believe it, im shaking like a leaf and crying. I will test again in a few days time on a digi just in case - the line come up within 30secs


----------



## Pimms

Thank you girls :flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

I did my digi test yesterday and it read "pregnant 1-2" still cant believe it and hubby is making sure im resting and putting my feet up. Once i get passed 8 or 12 weeks i think i will feel a lot happier and relaxed.

Keep going with those highs and peaks :happydance:


----------



## emsiee

Morning people..

Its still asking me to test! Whats going on? Is this normal? CD21 now, 2nd low this morning after 2 peaks and 1 high?

Also, I have noticed the lines are still quite as dark as each other on the test stick...dont know if thats got anything to do with it? Hormones still high maybe?


----------



## Bingo

I got my first high this morning on CD11. I'm very excited. :happydance:


----------



## urchin

not sure queenemsie - I just stop testing after my peak as to carry on seems like a waste of sticks (though if this is your first cycle it may well be just checking you out)
My first month I just did as I was told though, just in case it needed the data

And yeahzzzz backtoback - your wee white buddy can only tell you when your best chance of conceiving is; you do actually need to do some strumping if you want that bpf! :rofl:


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh congrats on the highs and peaks this weekend. hope the weekend has bought copious amounts of bd'ing for all!!


----------



## Sparklestar

Congrats Pimms!! after readign this I have bought a clearblue fertility monitor and sticks today off amazon, so much cheaper than boots. Fingers crossed!! xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

my OH has just said, right so we have to get jiggy when that thing you've ordered tells me too? Pah!! and walked out the room, something tells me he doesn't wanna be told when by a machine :happydance: :rofl:


----------



## emsiee

Sparklestar said:


> my OH has just said, right so we have to get jiggy when that thing you've ordered tells me too? Pah!! and walked out the room, something tells me he doesn't wanna be told when by a machine :happydance: :rofl:

Lol

Something tells me he will be glad when you get that bfp because of it!!! :haha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Evening ladies. I went to a bbq yesterday and was surrounded by small children and pregnant ladies and people asking if we're next. You can imagine how much I loved that, eh?

In response I got utterly twatted and can't remember getting home. I'm a genius.


----------



## Lou78

Looks like I won't get to use my CBFM just yet as a cheapy HPT from Home Bargains has just come up BFP! 
I'm CD35, waiting for another long cycle (last month was 38 days) and something about my sore bobs told me to test. 
It was an 10miu so came up dark straight away, so will get a CB Digi 2moro. This month I thought we didn't have a chance as hubby went away CD13...I haven't a freakin clue when I ovuluated - it just goes to show-you never know!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

girls can I ask you all a question about the cbfm - if you have irregular cycles and don't always ovulate, how much is it costing you? 
struggling with reading OPKs accurately and think the cbfm might be good for me but worried it's going to cost an arm and a leg!


----------



## urchin

lol utter genius Sue :thumbup:

I was also at a party fielding questions about TTC yesterday ..... but I found that a friend of mine is in a similar position (TTC for 3 years) which kinda felt nice to have someone in the same boat as me ...... obviously not that I'm wishing my friend a hard time conceiving - ah shucks, you guys know what I mean


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lou78 said:


> Looks like I won't get to use my CBFM just yet as a cheapy HPT from Home Bargains has just come up BFP!
> I'm CD35, waiting for another long cycle (last month was 38 days) and something about my sore bobs told me to test.
> It was an 10miu so came up dark straight away, so will get a CB Digi 2moro. This month I thought we didn't have a chance as hubby went away CD13...I haven't a freakin clue when I ovuluated - it just goes to show-you never know!!!!!!!

Another BFP! Wahay! Congratulations!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mrs_N said:


> girls can I ask you all a question about the cbfm - if you have irregular cycles and don't always ovulate, how much is it costing you?
> struggling with reading OPKs accurately and think the cbfm might be good for me but worried it's going to cost an arm and a leg!

Apart from the initial cost of the CBFM, you're likely to have to buy 20 sticks for the 1st month (£20) and then 10 sticks a month from then on (£10).


----------



## urchin

big congratulations Lou - don't think i'd be too upset at not getting to try out the CBFM .... fingers crossed for a sticky one


----------



## Mrs_N

Sue Dunhym said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> girls can I ask you all a question about the cbfm - if you have irregular cycles and don't always ovulate, how much is it costing you?
> struggling with reading OPKs accurately and think the cbfm might be good for me but worried it's going to cost an arm and a leg!
> 
> Apart from the initial cost of the CBFM, you're likely to have to buy 20 sticks for the 1st month (£20) and then 10 sticks a month from then on (£10).Click to expand...

oh thats not too bad actually. do you have to start using it at the beginning of a cycle?


----------



## Lou78

Thank you so much Sue and Urchin, still early days so quite scary. Good luck for your testing 2moro Sue-hope it's a good result. Good Luck all x


----------



## Lilicat

Coungratulations Lou78 :flower:


----------



## EmmaM2

Congratulations Lou78! :happydance:

Sue - sounds like a perfect plan to me! I had it too - baby talk all saturday night and sunday, and then my sil (just had her first scan) telling me how "you know its funny when you start trying, you just want it to happen straight away, it's quite hard to explain," and other stuff along those lines - wanted to scream I KNOW!!!! bless her, she doesn't have a clue. I guess i could have told her but dh and i want to keep it to ourselves. 

Mrs_N - yeah you need to start anyday up to cd5. My cycles vary between 27-37 days, although i think they are settling down now. This is my first month and i had to use 20 sticks (no great shakes) but hopefully it will only ask for 10 next month. I didn't like OPK's they are too tricky - you only need to look at how many post there are saying 'look at all my opk's when do you think i ov'd' they were just too confusing for me so i like the fact the machine does it for me! worth a go i would say! good luck.


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Lou78!!

:hugs:


----------



## Pimms

Congratulations Lou78 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## FBbaby

queenemsie said:


> Sparklestar said:
> 
> 
> my OH has just said, right so we have to get jiggy when that thing you've ordered tells me too? Pah!! and walked out the room, something tells me he doesn't wanna be told when by a machine :happydance: :rofl:
> 
> Lol
> 
> Something tells me he will be glad when you get that bfp because of it!!! :haha:Click to expand...

Absolutely! Regardless of whether it is the machine or you ordering, if you don't jiggle then, he might be looking more like a grand-dad than a dad by time it happens&#12288;:haha:

Lou, big CONGRATULATIONS! :hugs: This is great news. Love it when the :bfp: come 
one after another. Who's next?

Sorry for the ladies who made to feel under-privileged because of not yet being member of the 'club'. When that happens to me, I make sure to ask how their sleeping is going and making a point of saying how great it is that I can relax and drink with the knowledge that I will be able to sleep until I feel like it the next morning :laugh2:

Busy but rewarding week-end for me, full of sporting, partying and family activities. Still on High this morning, 4th one. I had kind of hoped for a Peak yesterday, I did get my first peak 2 days after my first High last time, and was a bit gutted when I saw the left line almost non existent, but even though it is still a High this morning, the left line is definitely stronger and darker this morning, whilst the one of the right getting lighter, so I think I am getting there. A peak on Wednesday or Thursday would be wonderful, OH and I are going away for long week-end to a beautiful retreat in Suffolk, he will be playing golf, I'll be getting pampered, surely perfect conditions for conception!

In the meantime, need to get on with work!
Have a fab week button-pushing buddies :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Sparklestar - you could always try a bit of psychology: The machine isn't telling him he has to get busy, all the machine says is that there's an egg ready - and it's up to the 2 of you if you go chase it.
Warning: driving analogy coming up :D
It's like the speed camera warning on your satnav - the wee box doesn't order you to slow down, but it does let you know that if you want to avoid a fine, you need to think about taking some action.

CBFM is the same - not an order, but a warning to take action if you want to avoid missing an egg!

Try that - see if it helps him to feel a bit more in the driving seat ! :rofl:


----------



## lili24

CD9 for me on the monitor, actually day 11 but I didn't include the first 2 days of spotting. I am still on low, which is not suprising since I am still spotting! The strangest AF ever! When do the highs normally start coming? I normally have 25 day cycle so thought I would get highs quite early.

Do the lines get lighter as we approach the highs and peaks? And is it best to pee on the stick or pee in a pot and dip it? 

Went to a christening yesterday, surrounded by babies and 3 pregnant ladies! Why are they suddenly everywhere we go!?


----------



## Mrs_N

Well I have ordered my cbfm! Yay! :happydance: 
Won't be able to use it this cycle but it'll be all ready to go for next.


----------



## urchin

I always pee in a pot lili - and I cant make head nor tail of the lines so I don't even bother looking at them :D

I think the highs vary from person to person - mine start pretty early (only about 3 lows I think) but others are a lot later


----------



## FBbaby

The guidance on the monitor leaflet says that you get a high when it detects an increase in estrogen (line on right if you have the wee part to the left), and that it detects a peak when your LH surge occurs (line on the left). The estrogen normally goes up before LH does (and the surge is more steady), and then decreases a bit before LH does. 

So ideally, you should first see the right line getting gradually darker, then the left getting darker too, and finally, when the left line is at its darkest, the right one should start to fade... 

That of course is the theory, because when I had my peak last time (led to a bfp), both lines were darkest on first peak day! I think even though you would expect both hormones to rise at some stage for ovulation to occur, the timings are probably a bit different for everyone, hence getting different numbers of low and highs, and the monitor learning to get to know us. I

I always pee in a cup too, just in case I don't manage to pee on the stick on my first attempt! My eye sight and hand coordination aren't up to the challenge when I first get up!


----------



## lili24

Thanks FBbaby that's very helpful. I don't want to start getting into analysing the lines, but I really can't help it!

Can't wait to get a high!


----------



## EmmaM2

I only got one high before my 2 peaks - the lines were darkest on my first peak but never got particularly dark so i'm not going to look at them in the future. They made no sense whatsoever, the way is see it is the point in the CBFM means i don't have to examine pesky lines! I pee on a stick by the way - just find it quicker and easier!

ooh yey Mrs_N - welcome to the club! hope it works it's magic for you!

peaks on fri and sat and i am already going nuts in the 2ww. I know its exciting but i bloody hate it! especially as i have a short luteal phase, kinda feels like all the stress is for nothing until that's fixed, but i can't help hoping - grrrrrrr, damn this ttc'ing


----------



## emsiee

lili24 said:


> CD9 for me on the monitor, actually day 11 but I didn't include the first 2 days of spotting. I am still on low, which is not suprising since I am still spotting! The strangest AF ever! When do the highs normally start coming? I normally have 25 day cycle so thought I would get highs quite early.
> 
> Do the lines get lighter as we approach the highs and peaks? And is it best to pee on the stick or pee in a pot and dip it?
> 
> Went to a christening yesterday, surrounded by babies and 3 pregnant ladies! Why are they suddenly everywhere we go!?

Lili, 1st cycle for me on this and i expected highs on CD 11 -12 as have a 28 day cycle...low and behold!! I didnt get highs till around CD 15...so you just have to sit it out...:cry: AND its still asking me to test on CD 22...5 days after my peaks...I just dont know whats going on...but i am obliging, as always.


----------



## emsiee

EmmaM2 said:


> I only got one high before my 2 peaks - the lines were darkest on my first peak but never got particularly dark so i'm not going to look at them in the future. They made no sense whatsoever, the way is see it is the point in the CBFM means i don't have to examine pesky lines! I pee on a stick by the way - just find it quicker and easier!
> 
> ooh yey Mrs_N - welcome to the club! hope it works it's magic for you!
> 
> peaks on fri and sat and i am already going nuts in the 2ww. I know its exciting but i bloody hate it! especially as i have a short luteal phase, kinda feels like all the stress is for nothing until that's fixed, but i can't help hoping - grrrrrrr, damn this ttc'ing

Is it still asking you to test Emma?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Had my second T21 blood test this morning, will get the results on Saturday. Although FF did not detect an OV day this month, I think I may be 6 or 7 DPO. I feel quite sick today. I am sure it's just the second day of a 2-day hangover though. Ho hum.


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hey sue you never know, it might not be the remains of a hangover :winkwink: mind you, if it is what the hell were you drinking girl to be suffering 2 days later.

Well i had my first peak this morning after 2 highs, so me and mr donut will be :sex: tonight!!! Really pleased as it first month using monitor :thumbup:

Congrats to all with BFP's...............

Donut xx


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh sounds promising to me sue, you never know! At the very least, when your results come back you will have a clearer idea of whats going on. :thumbup:

Congrats on your peak donut! how exciting - have lots of fun tonight!

queenemsie - yeah still asking me to test - i think it keeps going on your first cycle to get a clear idea of you and your hormone levels etc. I went into the second pack of sticks as i didn't get a peak until cd 18 so i think it will ask me to test until all 20 are gone, which is fine as what would i do with a random few stick i guess! 

Hope everyone has had a good monday!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow! Another :bfp: how exciting!! Congrats Lou87 that is amazing!!
Great that you got a peak today Donut! Have fun hehe!
Sue... I would have pretty much done the same thing!! I hope that your sick feeling is not a 2 day hang over!! 
Well just like some of you I TOTALLY examine the lines :rofl: I only notice the real difference leading up and on my peak days... So I am now 8dpo and going crazy!! I had a temp dip yesterday that I am of course over analyzing and crossing my fingers that it is an implantation dip.... ahhh I hate this waiting!! One day I am thinking oooh I have a feeling this is it this month, and the next I am thinking oh c'mon you are so not pregnant... I am annoying myself! 
I hope you are all well and I am thinking :bfp: thoughts for all of you!!


----------



## lili24

A few of you are in the 2ww wait now then, hope it's your last ladies and you all get a BFP!! Wouldn't that be amazing, these things come in 3s and there have already been 2 recently..who's next!! 

Good luck Sue for the results x


----------



## Lou78

Great you've had the test done Sue, will they give you the results on a Saturday? Better than our docs!


----------



## urchin

well, I had a phonecall today from my nice new doctor's receptionist to say she'd chased up my fertility centre appointment with the hospital - and was told I'd had an appointment on 30th June but DID NOT ATTEND :growlmad:

Luckily the receptionist checked the address they'd sent the letter to, and it was my old one....now, when I saw my old doctor and she said she was referring me I told her I had moved house. She said to make sure i updated their records quickly so that the referral goes to the hospital with the right address on it. I went straight to the reception desk and changed it (the receptionist did it there and then) This was on 12th June and the referral went on 17th SO HOW THE HELL DID THEY MANAGE TO SEND IT WITH THE WRONG ADDRESS ON??????

Anyway, the nice receptionist said she was going to talk to my new doctor today and get me re-referred .....

Grrrrrrrr


----------



## FBbaby

Oh No Urchin, How frustrating...if not surprising to be honest, this happens so often.....ridiculous....and you have to love how they initially always assume it's you who messed up with the dates...at least it looks like the wait is excellent where you are and you'll be able to get another appointment soon. 

Sue, cross fingers with the results, really hope it shows you ovulated this month. then you can do some really serious symptoms spotting and testing or not testing mind games! We had two bfp, we need our third, and I think you're next? Or is anyone due to test?

Well, sod the law..... I have been hoping for my peak for the past four days and didn't get it....this morning I was hoping for another high as OH is away biking tonight and we were not going to see each other until tomorrow before going away for a long week-end. Well, surprise surprise, I got my Peak! this morning I am of course sooooo reassured after the m/c that my body is working properly again, so not complaining. OH said that I would rush to me at the sound of the bell, so I guess he will have to cut his ride short, I am in meetings all day today, so can't sneak one in the afternoon! I can imagine the conversation with his biking buddies 'sorry guys, have to go now, OH is peaking, I need to go do the deed'! 

Have a brilliant day every one xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Absolutely no sickness today, so we'll write that one off as just a dodgy tummy.

Urchin - how annoying and frustrating. Glad you've moved on from that doctors now, fucking useless they were.

FBbaby - Peak! Hurrah!


----------



## emsiee

FB Baby, good new on your peaks! yey!


----------



## urchin

Good news there FBbaby - best make hay lass!

I am going to call in at the surgery on the way home to find out if they have re-referred me

Mr Urch (who used to work in the hospital booking department) said I should ring them myself as well as my old referral will still be in my notes


----------



## emsiee

Urchin

Ive just noticed you`re at the same stage in your cycle as me! Im also CD 22 on my monitor (CD23 really) of a 28 day cycle....supposed to be testing in 6 days but really dont think i can wait that long...lol....already done one today...:blush::nope::nope:

Heres to our BFP`s!


----------



## urchin

I have everything crossed queenemsie (actually, not quite everything lol) 
I never test early though - my periods are so regular you could set your watch by them: on Monday I will either have come on by mid-morning or be buying a FRER on the way home!


----------



## Lilicat

I think I might be out of the running this month, I am having light cramping and spotting. I think I am too late for implantation bleeding (11 days post ovulation) so must be the start of my period. However my period usually starts in the evening with a whole day of seriously bad cramps prior so this is a still different. I don't want to get my hopes up. 

I am also already out of the running for next month two, I have been put on a two week residential course at work. It will take place right when I am ovulating :dohh: My boss asked me if there was any reason I couldn't attend, but I couldn't really face explaining things like ovulation to my male boss who doesn't know we are trying for a baby anyway. 

I should be able to get home on the weekends and apparently sperm are supposed to survive up to five days so we do things every day on the weekend before I leave and the weekend I come home hopefully we should be covered but its far from ideal. :nope: I am a bit gutted as I feel I have lost out on next month before I have started. 

Congrats on your peak FBbaby and good luck Urchin and Queenemsie I am having positive thoughts for you!


----------



## urchin

Cheers lilicat - and how blummin frustrating! Now I'm fairly brazen, but I think even I would baulk at telling my boss that I couldnt attend a residential course as I needed to shag my bloke when the wee white box tells me too!


----------



## urchin

...I've just noticed my last post was 1,000th in this thread - do I win a prize?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, you get to be queen of Team ClearBlue Wonders for the rest of the day.

I shall be very suprised if my period doesn't turn up tonight or tomorrow seeing as how I burst into tears at work and had to run to the loos, a regular once-monthly occurance. Ho hum.


----------



## Ovadue

I have one and love it. I got pregnant with my daughter on my 3rd month using it. I like it because I don't have to temp anymore


----------



## Lilicat

> I shall be very suprised if my period doesn't turn up tonight or tomorrow seeing as how I burst into tears at work and had to run to the loos, a regular once-monthly occurance. Ho hum.

It could be an early sign, mood swings are often listed as something to watch out for. Good luck, try to stay positive. :af:


----------



## ineedaseed

hey ladies!
wondering if you can help. I got a high on 13, peak on 14 and 15 followed by a high on 16. what day do you think for ov? i only managed to bd on 11,12 and 14 xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ineedaseed said:


> hey ladies!
> wondering if you can help. I got a high on 13, peak on 14 and 15 followed by a high on 16. what day do you think for ov? i only managed to bd on 11,12 and 14 xx

It's almost impossible to say. Are you also taking your temperature? That's a useful way to pin down the actual day.

Edit: Looking at your previous charts, I'd go with CD15 or 16. Your BDing on CD14 was well timed.


----------



## ineedaseed

hi sue, going on cm i think it was day 14. i havent temped this month as i found it knackering waking myself up each morning. i am confised why my cm is pretty much non existent from day 15? xx


----------



## AJpeartree

Hi ineedaseed, I would say either cd 15 or 16. That is how it seems to work for me, but you never know! Although you should be good if those :spermy: stayed up there for 1- 3 days! :dust:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat said:


> I shall be very suprised if my period doesn't turn up tonight or tomorrow seeing as how I burst into tears at work and had to run to the loos, a regular once-monthly occurance. Ho hum.
> 
> It could be an early sign, mood swings are often listed as something to watch out for. Good luck, try to stay positive. :af:Click to expand...

I am a natural pessimist :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ineedaseed said:


> hi sue, going on cm i think it was day 14. i havent temped this month as i found it knackering waking myself up each morning. i am confised why my cm is pretty much non existent from day 15? xx

If your CM stopped on CD15 then I'd say that was most likely your OV day. Have fun 2WWing.

(PS In your link, it's spelled "Journal". I am a grammar nazi.)


----------



## ineedaseed

Sue Dunhym said:


> ineedaseed said:
> 
> 
> hi sue, going on cm i think it was day 14. i havent temped this month as i found it knackering waking myself up each morning. i am confised why my cm is pretty much non existent from day 15? xx
> 
> If your CM stopped on CD15 then I'd say that was most likely your OV day. Have fun 2WWing.
> 
> (PS In your link, it's spelled "Journal". I am a grammar nazi.)Click to expand...

Thanks Sue! the journal link i had to get another bnb member to post for me, i dont have a clue how to change it in my siggy?? xx


----------



## Backtoback

MEDIUM!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Day 14 and have never had anyting other than a low!!!


----------



## lili24

Great backtoback get BD'ing!! Hope I get mine soon I'm on day 11 today and low. AF still hasn't gone away though she's been here for 13 days now. Want to go the doctors and see if they can give anything to stop the bleeding but don't want to mess my cycle up even more. 

It's quiet in here, is it because everyone is in the 2ww and too busy symptom spotting :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ineedaseed said:


> Thanks Sue! the journal link i had to get another bnb member to post for me, i dont have a clue how to change it in my siggy?? xx

Click on the User CP link up there ^^^ and then click on "Edit Signature".

Backtoback - Hurrah! Soon be a Peak...

Lili24 - Goodness, that's a long bleed. Hope it sorts itself out soon.

As for me, if the CBFM was right about when I ovulated, and my luteal phase is still 8 days, then I am due on today. I was an emotional wreck yesterday, but no cramping or signs today. Problem is, my due-on date is dependant on so many variables (perhaps I didn't ovulate, perhaps taking vit b complex has lengthened my luteal phase) that it's impossible for me to get a proper idea. So it's just sitting and waiting for now.


----------



## Backtoback

bloomin 'eck Lilli do you know why your period is so long? 

Thanks Sue. It's a frustrating thing isn't it?


----------



## emsiee

back to back...congrats!

Lili....yes i think most of us are in the 2ww...get yourself to the docs hun, Is it always like that? Good Luck with it anyway x

Sue, hopefully it wont show up!

Well, the bloody thing is still asking me to test on CD24 today..AF due in 4 - 5 days now. I have a 12 day luteal phase and ovulated later this month so maybe mine wont show for another week yet..but not having PMS as i normally do the week before either so far...(maybe Vitex helping out with that one)

Have to invest in another box of sticks now (gone through 18 so far this month but figured its the monitor getting to know me) better get on Ebay!


----------



## Sparklestar

urchin said:


> Sparklestar - you could always try a bit of psychology: The machine isn't telling him he has to get busy, all the machine says is that there's an egg ready - and it's up to the 2 of you if you go chase it.
> Warning: driving analogy coming up :D
> It's like the speed camera warning on your satnav - the wee box doesn't order you to slow down, but it does let you know that if you want to avoid a fine, you need to think about taking some action.
> 
> CBFM is the same - not an order, but a warning to take action if you want to avoid missing an egg!
> 
> Try that - see if it helps him to feel a bit more in the driving seat ! :rofl:


God that made me giggle!! :rofl:


----------



## Sparklestar

P.s i got the sticks from amazon £8.76 for 20 xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Congrats on your High Backtoback!
I hope the :witch: stays away Sue!
Lilli wait it out a couple more days and see what happens, (unless it is really heavy?) and if it doesn't let up go to the Doc. I have had that before and was told that sometimes our body needs to recalibrate hormone wise for whatever reason... are you recently off BCP or anything? 
SparkleStar man I wish the Canadian amazon sold them! for some reason our amazon SUCKS! :rofl: it doesn't have all the different variety of items...
Well I broke down this AM at 10dpo and tested with FMU and it was a :bfn: :cry: I know it is early, but my other pregnancies I found out between 10-12dpo so I am thinking I am out this month... UGH!! I hate this waiting... I am really hoping that it is a false negative... but I am thinking not, even though I have 65 points of FF - does anyone really keep track of that, I mean does it "work"? :shrug: 
I hope everyone is well... :dust: to all!!


----------



## lili24

No it's never like this I have 25 day cycle and AF normally lasts about 4-5 days! Gonna go the walk in centre after work to see a GP because it doesn't look like it's going to stop. 

Been googling (why do I do this!?) and read that this can happen when you don't ovulate- got me worrying now!


----------



## AJpeartree

lili24 said:


> It's quiet in here, is it because everyone is in the 2ww and too busy symptom spotting :)


I think that's exactly it!!! I feel like I have nothing to write in this boring TWW. I swear 5 times a day I go from thinking I am for sure preggo, to thinking there's not a chance I could possibly be lucky enough to be preggo. It's truly hilarious. I need a shrink. I want sore (.)(.) SO BADLY! I never get them so I think if I do get them I will know for sure! Good luck to all of you waiting for your high or peak! Here's some "peak dust" :dust: teehee, XO Alyssa


----------



## AJpeartree

P.s. how do you guys make that banner? Team ClearBlue? Thanks!


----------



## lili24

Sue posted the link to the banner a few pages back, if you search for banner in this thread it should come up, then just copy it into your signature! Xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here you go. Copy and paste the following code:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.babyandbump.com%2Ftrying-to-conceive%2F127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>
<url>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e</url>

But change ALL the < and > brackets into [ and ] brackets.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Still no sign of my period. I can neither confirm nor deny that I *may* have been to to loo about 5 times today to check, er, _internally_. I am a silly woman.


----------



## AJpeartree

hmmm can't seem to get it to work, but thanks anyways hun!


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi all using the cbfm im on cycle day 14 and still on high its my 4th day of high`s where as the 1st cyle using it i had a high on the 2nd day of testing and had my peak bycd11 and cd12 whats going on.I hope i get a peak this month.


----------



## ineedaseed

you will get your peak sweet, cbfm loves giving you surprises!!
mine asked for another stick today even though i have had 2 peaks and 2 highs...i told it no!! ha ha xx


----------



## AJpeartree

That's weird it asked for a stick again??? I wonder why?


----------



## ineedaseed

no clue!! xx


----------



## EmmaM2

hi all - just checking in - not been on for a few days, not because of the 2ww but because i am insanely busy finishing my thesis ready for binding on tues. 
I can't keep up with all the posts to reply to all but good luck to those on highs and peaks, extra good luck to those curently in the 2ww.
Sue - i did that last month! seriously silly but hey, we are an impatient lot. 
lili24 - that does sound odd, let us know what the doc says, hope everything is ok. 
good luck to all!


----------



## lili24

Posted this twice!


----------



## lili24

Saw a Dr at the walk in centre who said my hormones must be out of balance and prescribed me tablets (progesterone) to make it stop, he said once I finish taking them though I will probably bleed again so I don't know what to do. It's hardly a solution. Will give it a few more days I think and then book to see my own GP. :(

Emma good luck with the thesis, at least it's keeping you occupied during the 2ww! lol

Fingers crossed for Sue and everyone else waiting xxxx


----------



## Lilicat

My monitor is flashing "m" at me, did I mess it up? I managed to drop it on the floor this morning right before I switched it on so I a bit worried now. :dohh: 
I tried to look it up in the instructions but I can't find where I put them, I thought they were in the bathroom cupboard but they seem to have disappeared. They can't have got that far but I was wondering if someone had a quick answer for me (hopefully an answer that doesn't involve having to buy a new one!).


----------



## urchin

No news from Urchin Towers

except that I have 3 new baby ferrets! (nothing to do with TTC, but hey) :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Lilicat said:


> My monitor is flashing "m" at me, did I mess it up? I managed to drop it on the floor this morning right before I switched it on so I a bit worried now. :dohh:
> I tried to look it up in the instructions but I can't find where I put them, I thought they were in the bathroom cupboard but they seem to have disappeared. They can't have got that far but I was wondering if someone had a quick answer for me (hopefully an answer that doesn't involve having to buy a new one!).

Don't worry the flashing "m" is just a reminder that your AF should be coming soon... or hopefully NOT! :winkwink:


----------



## scorpiodragon

lili24 said:


> Saw a Dr at the walk in centre who said my hormones must be out of balance and prescribed me tablets (progesterone) to make it stop, he said once I finish taking them though I will probably bleed again so I don't know what to do. It's hardly a solution. Will give it a few more days I think and then book to see my own GP. :(
> 
> Emma good luck with the thesis, at least it's keeping you occupied during the 2ww! lol
> 
> Fingers crossed for Sue and everyone else waiting xxxx

That is exactly what they (Dr's) did when I had that problem... like I said in my previous post the body sometimes needs to recalibrate. They gave me pills which I had to take for 30 days, almost like BCP then my cycle went back to normal... Good luck!


----------



## Lilicat

Thank you Scorpiodragon, thats a relief. I am not due on officially just yet but I tend to start early. Half the time I feel I am going to get a positive and half the time I feel my period will start any second. I'm so confused :wacko:

Urchin, thats excellent! Ferrets are so much fun, so clever and playful. I did some voluenteer work at the RSPCA and looking after their ferrets was one of my jobs, I loved it. I often ended up cleaning other cages with a ferret riding on my shoulders. What are you going to call them?


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning poas addict buddies :hugs:

Firstly, sending tons of babydust to the about to test expectant ladies. Lilicat, scorpiondragon, EmmaM2, AJpeartree, Sue, Urchin (and other 'm' flashing girls)

Lili24, so sorry for your strange AF. It is especially strange if it has never happened before. I can so understand your dilemma at whether to take the pills or not. Hopefully, your GP will be able to advise you properly. 

Sue, did you get the results of your latest day21 test?

Ineedaseed, good on you to tell the machine to get lost after the high. I too tell him to bugger off....makes you wonder if it a trick to make you buy more tests! I wasn't even to test after the first peak, but got curious as to what the lines looked like!

Emma, good luck with your thesis. When do you have to hand it over. Any holiday plans to breath a healthy air sign of relief?

Babynumber1, hope you get your peak today. No worries though, not all cycles are the same. I had two highs before first peak on first cyle (oved at cd10), but had 4 highs before it this time (ov cd13). 

Urchin, baby ferrets? How adorable! You need to post pictures for us to see (I'll make sure my kids are not close by to see or that will be the next thing on their list of animals to adopt!).

Everyone else I didn't mention, hope you are all doing well.

All fine my way. All signs indicate ovulation yesterday. I am surprised how aware of it I was this cycle, probably because paying more attention to it. I felt a lot of pressure on my ovaries until yesterday lunchtime when it suddenly went. opk confirmed it, as well as temp this morning. We :sex: Tuesday night (OH didn't even go biking first, as he said, couldn't overheat those little swimmers!), and again yesterday morning. Good thing because my poor FB (that's Fidgety Baboon!) seem to have come up with some bug later in the day and certainly wouldn't have been up to it last night or today. We are about to go away for a wonderful week-end break though, so I hope he starts feeling better, poor thing.

I will definitely take my notebook with me so expect to read about numerous :bfp:


----------



## Bingo

I'm on CD15 and my first peak. Anyone else peaking today? Made hubby deposit his goods this morning - tmi. :laugh2: I had to shower twice because the stuff just wouldn't stop dripping out of me - ftmi (far too much information). :haha: I do hope some of those little :spermy: had got on their way before I stood up! :laugh2:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Period has arrived. Ho hum. Back to square one. I can't pretend not to be disappointed, but there we go. The one positive I will take from it is that my luteal phase seems to have increased to 10 days rather than 8, so perhaps the B vitamins are doing their job.

I think I'm going to take my temperature vaginally rather than orally this month. My oral temps are so erratic and internal temps are supposed to be more stable, so we'll see.

I get the results of my T21 on Saturday.


----------



## lili24

Sorry to hear that Sue, so disappointing isn't it. Good news about the luteal phase though, and on Saturday you may have some answers.

I would like to start charting but just had a look at your charts and it seems very confusing. Don't think it's worth starting until my body has sorted itself out!

Still low today for me.


----------



## Backtoback

Oh I just realised I was high and not medium! Silly me!!! Got another high this morning too - OH is sick with his vertigo though and I dont think us getting busy will make him feel any better :(

Sorry to hear period arrived Sue but at least you have had your tests done and it does look like your vitamins have improved your LP a little.

AM off to get packing now as we are going up north for a wedding tomorrow! I shall be packing CBFM!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

lili24 said:


> Sorry to hear that Sue, so disappointing isn't it. Good news about the luteal phase though, and on Saturday you may have some answers.
> 
> I would like to start charting but just had a look at your charts and it seems very confusing. Don't think it's worth starting until my body has sorted itself out!
> 
> Still low today for me.

Oh don't take my charts as standard, they're all over the place. It's actually very easy, all you have to do is input your temperature and CBFM reading every day. You can also add more info like you cervical position, CM, how you're feeling, but you don't have to.


----------



## emsiee

Sue Dunhym said:


> Period has arrived. Ho hum. Back to square one. I can't pretend not to be disappointed, but there we go. The one positive I will take from it is that my luteal phase seems to have increased to 10 days rather than 8, so perhaps the B vitamins are doing their job.
> 
> I think I'm going to take my temperature vaginally rather than orally this month. My oral temps are so erratic and internal temps are supposed to be more stable, so we'll see.
> 
> I get the results of my T21 on Saturday.

Hi Sue. sorry to hear the witch got you :( :nope:

I found taking my temp vaginally much better than orally...as my chart looked like yours (all over the place for a few months) and really couldnt make O out. You will find it much better. 

Well my monitor again asked me to test today but i have refused! lol

Good Luck everyone with BFP`s...


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm still waiting to use my cbfm
it's been 4weeks 1day since I stopped the pill and still no :witch:

I'm getting cramps and I just wish it'd hurry up so I can get on with TTC properly!


----------



## Bingo

Sorry your period has arrived. What a bummer. 



Sue Dunhym said:


> Period has arrived. Ho hum. Back to square one. I can't pretend not to be disappointed, but there we go. The one positive I will take from it is that my luteal phase seems to have increased to 10 days rather than 8, so perhaps the B vitamins are doing their job.
> 
> I think I'm going to take my temperature vaginally rather than orally this month. My oral temps are so erratic and internal temps are supposed to be more stable, so we'll see.
> 
> I get the results of my T21 on Saturday.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry she got you Sue, but on the up side like you said looks like those B vits are helping you with a longer LP. Good luck for Saturday!

Hope everyone has a nice weekend, seems like a lot of you are leaving tomorrow, we are too! Going camping up north with friends... I am very excited! I am going to do another HPT tomorrow AM before I go because if I am preggers I don't want to be drinking... FF just changed my O date from CD13 to CD14 after today's entry... ugh now I am confused, my temps will not go back to normal ever since my MMC in April, they are still so high in general. Anyways I don't think this month was the one, so next month I am armed... I have my CBFM, and I bought some Preseed and Instead Cups :rofl: I am ready for August baby!! And well if I am preggers this month, I figure all of it will get sold on eBay real quick! :winkwink:


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh good luck for testing scorpiodragon - be sure to let us know how you get on before you go away.

FBbaby - Congrats on the peak and the well timed bd - your oh sounds very keen! In answer to your question i have to send final draft off tonight - in for binding on tues and then final hand in on fri 31st. can't bloody wait. Off to Nice for a couple of days on the 6th for my b'day and then we have booked a couple of weeks in australia at the end of sept.
Bingo - yey peak! hope there is lots of bd to come
Urchin - baby ferrets - they really are what you call fur babies! how cute. 
backtoback - hope you get your peak soon (although hopefully oh will be beter by then!)
queenemsie - i plan to start refusing after tomorrow as i will have ran out of sticks. Haven't worked out why i'm still doing it to be honest! i'm a people pleaser and find it hard to say no - even to a bloody little white electronic dictator!
Miss-boo - hope your af arives soon and you can get cracking.
Sue - oh balls! (i'm promoting non-gender specific exlamations!). Sorry to hear that. At least results are on the way, and like you say, B-vits seem to be working and you are up to the minimum now. 
I seem to be going backwards. Started to spot very lightly today. Only on cd24 and had peaks on cd18 and 19! I'm not fishing for people to exlaim - 'it could be implantation bleeding' because it really isn't - this happened last month and i though i had miscalculated O - but no my cycles seem to be getting shorter but o is not moving forward. excuse my french but what the fuck! (didn't think a sodding achronym would convey my feelings!!!). I have been taking b-vits and it seems to be having the oposite effect! so annoyed. I know it can be fixed but being and exceptionally impatient woman i cannot stand the though of knowing i HAVE to wait. aghhhhhhhhhh


----------



## urchin

For those who are interested..... here's Furtle

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/IMG_0656.jpg

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/IMG_0657.jpg

she's soooo cute


----------



## emsiee

Orrrrrrrrrrrr how cute!


----------



## Babynumber1

Iv had 6 days of highs im on cd15 and no peak of a regular 28 day cycle.
The 1st time i used the monitor i had my peak by cd11 and 12 fel pregnant but early loss.
Is this normal to ovulate this late?


----------



## Lilicat

Urchin, thats so cute! I just want to cuddle it. What have you called them.


----------



## Lilicat

Babynumber1, don't have any advice but wanted to say I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## urchin

That one is Furtle Lilicat (she's mine)
Then Mr Urch has a polecat (same markings as Furtle but chocolate brown) Jill (laydeegirl ferret) called Quattro
and an albino hob (boy ferret) called Rebel

They are all 8 weeks old ..... and learning not to bite!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I was sitting here wondering why I feel so dizzy and weird and wrong, then I realised that I took 2 Anadin this morning, but then because I was sick with the pain, I took 2 more, and they all contain caffeine. So now I feel sick with caffeine overload. Do you think I might die?


----------



## EmmaM2

I think you will be fine! Perhaps try to eat something. Are you sure af has arrived? sounds a little sus that you are sick as well?


----------



## EmmaM2

babynumber1 - not sure to be honest but i think it would be fine to ovulate later in your cycle. Sorry to hear about your loss. was it last cycle? if so it may have messed it up this month a bit and take a while to settle down again. sorry i can't be much help.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> I think you will be fine! Perhaps try to eat something. Are you sure af has arrived? sounds a little sus that you are sick as well?

Oh it's very definitely here in full, er, flow.


----------



## lili24

Sue you make me laugh!

Was half asleep this morning and forgot to pee on my stick! Had to do it with second wee of the day but one of my lines is darker than ever. Maybe if it had been FMU it might have been a high.... Or is that just wishful thinking. Ha!

Nevermind, the weekend has arrived! x


----------



## emsiee

Babynumber1 said:


> Iv had 6 days of highs im on cd15 and no peak of a regular 28 day cycle.
> The 1st time i used the monitor i had my peak by cd11 and 12 fel pregnant but early loss.
> Is this normal to ovulate this late?

Yes its quite normal. ovulation can happen at anytime in your cycle, although remember, if you ovulate late, your AF will be.

Sorry for your loss.

Well, it asked for test again today....and again.....i said NO!

Also, is it normal to have one constant dark line on the stick everyday? Im figuring its the estrogen level line? As it measures both estrogen and the LH surge? One of my lines (although i havent tested for 2 days) is constantly very dark.

Sue, im sure you will be fine!!


----------



## muneeba

Hi!!!

I am new to this site and this thread :)!!

I have been using CBFM since Day5, Today Day7, I got a High?? how come this could be possible? should I start bding today :)???

Thanks


----------



## ginger863

Hi sue, 

I'm sure you wont die (even though you may feel like you are a little right now)
I did the same thing a few weeks ago and felt rotten, you just need a few hours for it to work it's way out your system. Hope you feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## Bingo

:rofl: Oh God that made me laugh out loud. You mustn't do that, I'm in a relatively quiet office! I am totally with you on the caffeine high. I've had two diet Cokes this morning and I'm sure it won't be long before I regret it and start feeling horrible. Have some chocolate, that should make you feel better at least for a while anyway. :happydance:

Ohmegawd Urchin I want a cuddle!!!



Sue Dunhym said:


> I was sitting here wondering why I feel so dizzy and weird and wrong, then I realised that I took 2 Anadin this morning, but then because I was sick with the pain, I took 2 more, and they all contain caffeine. So now I feel sick with caffeine overload. Do you think I might die?


----------



## emsiee

muneeba said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I am new to this site and this thread :)!!
> 
> I have been using CBFM since Day5, Today Day7, I got a High?? how come this could be possible? should I start bding today :)???
> 
> Thanks


Yes you should girl!!


----------



## Bingo

queenemsie, I got that one dark line every morning until yesterday when I got my first peak and that's when the two lines showed. I don't know what the lines mean though. Not much help really, am I?!! :wacko:


----------



## emsiee

Bingo said:


> queenemsie, I got that one dark line every morning until yesterday when I got my first peak and that's when the two lines showed. I don't know what the lines mean though. Not much help really, am I?!! :wacko:

Yes you are Bingo! Thanks...

I was a tad confused as to why one line was always dark but im presuming its the estrogen?? Dunno though really.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Don't look at the lines! Look away from the lines! Don't cross the streams!


----------



## ginger863

muneeba said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> I am new to this site and this thread :)!!
> 
> I have been using CBFM since Day5, Today Day7, I got a High?? how come this could be possible? should I start bding today :)???
> 
> Thanks


You should definately be doing some serious :sex: now until after you peak.
Goodluck

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## emsiee

Sue Dunhym said:


> Don't look at the lines! Look away from the lines! Don't cross the streams!

Ha ha Sue....i know i know....im a bad girl.....:nope:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I did actually die btw, but then I got better.


----------



## ginger863

Sue Dunhym said:


> I did actually die btw, but then I got better.

Made me laugh out loud!:rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm here all week. Try the veal.

No, wait, don't try the veal, it's wrong and cruel. Try the... uh... scallops and boudin noir. I've heard good things. Although frankly, the chef's a moody *******, I can't guarantee he won't spit in your food. In fact, you should just leave. Leave now. While you still can.


----------



## scorpiodragon

:rofl: Sue you are too funny! I hope that coming off all the caffeine was okay! As I won't be online tomorrow, good luck with your results!
Urchin your new fur friends are sooo adorabale, I had ferrets when I was a kid and I loved them so much! 
FBaby glad to hear that things are going well this cycle "awareness wise" have a great time this wekend!
Bingo yay for peaks!
Backtoback have a great weekend and I hope you get your peaks!
Miss-Boo I hope you get your period soon so you can start using the CBFM!
EmmaM2 I hope you can get the spotting sorted out, the good thing is like you said it can be fixed :thumbup: 
Lili24 I hope everything is sorting itself out and you get some highs!
Babynumber1 I am sorry for your loss... it may take a month for your cycle to go back to regular... FWIW the 1st month after my loss I O'd on CD17 (31 day cycle) when I usually O between CD12-CD14 (28 day cycle)
QueenEmsie I look at the lines all the time, even though I know I shouldn't! I think you are right and it is the estrogen level, then the other line is the LH surge
Muneeba is this your first month using the CBFM? If so it is getting to know you... my first month I had highs from CD6 to CD12 then my peaks on CD13 & CD14, now this month I only got highs on CD9 to CD12... anyways just to give you an idea, we are all different, but :sex: all you can! hehe!

Well I am pretty sure I am out this month :cry: I am going away over the weekend and :witch is due Monday so I figured with a FRER I would get an accurate result so I tested with FMU and it was :bfn: So I am starting my weekend away sans temping or CBFM and not talking about TTC at 2pm... it will be filled with much fun, great company, lots of wine and many laughs!! Then reality can set in on Monday when she shows and I push that damn button again for August... I am determined for August girls, it WILL be my month or all of our month for those who don't get your :bfp: in July!! PMA PMA!

For anyone I missed good luck and babydust to all!!


----------



## urchin

I get my highs pretty quickly too muneeba - just take it as a sign that you need some serious man-time!

Glad to hear you've recovered from your recent fatal episode Sue - it doesn't seem to have blunted your edge any :D

News from Urchin Towers this morning: I rang directly through to bookings at the hospital where they said that if people don't attend appointments they have to be rereffered by their GP
So I explained that my old GP gave them the wrong address (even though I changed it at the reception desk) and the hospital booky laydee tutted at them and booked my in for 5th August.
Isn't it nice when common sense prevails?

Thankyou hospital booky laydee xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

What a nice hospital booking laydee. Glad to hear it.

I just had to take some more Anadin avec caffeine. I fear for those around me :(


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh good stuff urchin! not long at all to wait.
Have a fabulous weekend away scorpio - and it's still too early so don't count yourself out just yet - BUT - still forget about it for the weekend, enjoy and deal with when you get back.

You do make me laugh sue! Its good too have some humour in this stress bag of ttc. Seriously though you can get anadin without cafine! If you are in a lot of pain, the best thing to do is to alternate paracetamol with ibuprofen for each dose. x


----------



## EmmaM2

btw - welcome back from the dead :thumbup:


----------



## Lilicat

I'm now 14 days past ovulation, thats the longest I have ever made it before my period has started. Its officially due according to the website thing on Sunday 26th although it usually arrives earlier than is predicted. 
In all my good intentions I originally planned to test this month if it hadn't turned up by the 30th. I now plan to test Sunday if it hasn't shown. Earlier in the week I was desperate for it to be Sunday but now I am worried, I have never had anything that even looks like a positive. Not a smudge or a shadow that couldn't possibly a second line on any month, always an absolute negative with my period arriving shortly afterwards. Now I am scared to test and bust this little hopeful bubble. So should I test Sunday or wait till its actually late?


----------



## lili24

Things are looking good Lilicat! If the witch hasn't shown by Sunday I'd have to test! Actually I don't think I could wait til Sunday, I'd be testing now... haha.

Good luck I hope it's the biggest fatest positive ever! xxx


----------



## Donutty Donut

Yep Lilicat i agree with lili24, i'd be testing now as well, soooooooooo impatient!!!
Sending you lots of babydust. Good luck xx


----------



## Lilicat

Thank you for your support :flower:, I am actually dreading testing. I feel certain it will be another negative. I am trying to have a better attitude and picked up two reduced baby books while I was out, just in case.


----------



## emsiee

I would be testing Lilicat....like...now! lol

I REALLY hope its a BFP for you!

Good Luck x


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hahahahahahaaa how impatient are we all!!!

How long you been trying for Lilicat??


----------



## urchin

I never test early - my plan is, if AF hasn't showed by the appointed time i.e. 11.30 on Monday (yup, I really am _that_ regular) I will buy a test on the way home.....and not a day before!

Mr Urch has managed to get the time off for our hospital appointment so it's plastic cups, side rooms and jazz-mags ago-go for him! ...... and the cheeky burger looked me up on the hospital system (he works in the admin dept) but my appointment didn't show up yet


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat - I'd test on Sunday, but try really hard not to get my hopes up.

Urch - I wish our tests involved a bit of self-pleasure. I've still got a bruise on my hand from Monday's blood test. I hardly ever get bruises from wanking. 

I've got steak for tea tonight. STEAK I TELL YOU.


----------



## urchin

We got steak too - not just steak, saisburys 21 day matured steak with home grow potato wedges and allotment peas!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mine's from the farmer's market.

*smug*


----------



## urchin

but do you have lotty-grown veg to go with it?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

No :(


----------



## urchin

the wee baby ferrets had the leftovers ...... dogs were not happy! :rofl:


----------



## Lilicat

I woke up at 3.10am last night and decided to test (I do random things like that). 

Its a :bfp:!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I can't believe it, we have trying for six months and never had anything that even looks like a positive. I am still kind of in shock. 
Thank you to everyone for your support and for getting me to test. I hope there are lots more :bfp: soon.


----------



## Bingo

CONGRATULATIONS!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:



Lilicat said:


> I woke up at 3.10am last night and decided to test (I do random things like that).
> 
> Its a :bfp:!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it, we have trying for six months and never had anything that even looks like a positive. I am still kind of in shock.
> Thank you to everyone for your support and for getting me to test. I hope there are lots more :bfp: soon.


----------



## EmmaM2

oh wow lilicat that is excellent! 
big congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
hope you have a wonderful weekend getting all excited with your oh. x


----------



## EmmaM2

btw - was this your first month using cbfm? it really seems to be working its magic for so many!


----------



## lili24

That's great news bet you didn't go back to sleep after that!! Congratulations! Xx


----------



## Lilicat

EmmaM2 said:


> btw - was this your first month using cbfm? it really seems to be working its magic for so many!

Yes, it was my first month with it, I am so glad I decided to buy it. I wasn't sure because of the cost. We also tried preseed for the first time this month although we didn't use it every time as my fiance really hates it (he finds it off putting).


----------



## Lilicat

I know someone was looking for internet cheapie pregnancy tests recently. I have a ton left over, normal ones and ultra early ones. I also have some ovulation tests left over. I was wondering if anyone wanted them? I have some envelopes and four stamps lying around so if anyone one would like them just PM me and I will send the first four people to reply an envelope full. 
They are a bit crap being that they are internet ones but they are free!


----------



## ineedaseed

ahhh congratulations lilli cat, xx


----------



## EmmaM2

hah! the preseed doesn't sound that appealing to be honest! I bet the cbfm feels like it is worth it's weight in gold now huh!

congrats again! :happydance:


----------



## lili24

That's so kind of you lilicat, maybe they are lucky tests! Lol x

I got preseed this month, just wish I'd get a flamin chance to use it! 

Waiting for Sue to post with an update x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lilicat said:


> I woke up at 3.10am last night and decided to test (I do random things like that).
> 
> Its a :bfp:!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I can't believe it, we have trying for six months and never had anything that even looks like a positive. I am still kind of in shock.
> Thank you to everyone for your support and for getting me to test. I hope there are lots more :bfp: soon.

WAHAY! BRILLIANT! Many, many congratulations :D Genuinely thrilled for you :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

And as for me...

The progesterone test was, as suspected, low. But really, that's good news in a way! Because now the doctor has put me on Clomid, and so we're really doing something about it. I feel more hopeful than I have for months :) I have informed Mr Dunhym that he also has to go and provide a... _specimen_ to check his boys are swimming right.

So on Monday, CD 5, I take Clomid for the first time.


----------



## lili24

Sue that's brilliant, can't believe how efficient your doctor is.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've been lucky, the whole surgery is pretty good (I saw a different doctor to my normal one today, and she just happened to be a gynacologist).


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh gosh Lilicat, you're going to be 4 months gone at your wedding!


----------



## AJpeartree

Lilicat, CONGRATS! You are making me all misty eyed. I wish the very best for you hunny! I am so happy the monitor worked for you. I too am using preseed, so I am hoping maybe I'll follow in your foots in 7 days? XOXOX


----------



## Lilicat

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh gosh Lilicat, you're going to be 4 months gone at your wedding!

I know! Its kind of lucky actually, if we had been successful earlier I would have had to have found a maternity wedding dress. The one I have ordered has a corset top so hopefully I will get away with just loosening the ribbons rather than proper alteration. 

We had to start when we did for various reasons related to my work but the timing has worked out very well for us. Its ok for the work situation, I can still wear the wedding dress I want and I wont be heavily pregnant in summer (I am epileptic and I really don't want heat triggered seizures harming the baby). 

I went out to day and got it its first toy, a Gloworm. They came out in the 80's and were supposed to help children sleep because they glowed in the dark. I really really wanted one and my mum said no, can't remember why they might have been expensive. They have a modern version and I just had to get one. Its got the cutest little face. 

Good luck with the Clomid, I have heard lots of good things about it. Apparently it makes multiples much more likely :shock: that is what Kate of Jon and Kate + 8 was taking I believe. I am sure you wont end up with six though! When do you get to start taking it?


----------



## Lilicat

AJpeartree said:


> Lilicat, CONGRATS! You are making me all misty eyed. I wish the very best for you hunny! I am so happy the monitor worked for you. I too am using preseed, so I am hoping maybe I'll follow in your foots in 7 days? XOXOX

Thank you :flower:

Good luck, lots and lots of baby dust :dust:


----------



## EmmaM2

that great news sue (not the low progesterone bit but the its getting sorted bit!) you know what i mean! heres hoping next month will be your month.
Right i have to get off this forum for a few hours. Only a couple more hours and the thesis is done! yey!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I start the Clomid on Monday. It increases the risk of multiples from 1% to 3 - 5%. But any more than one is just a bonus :D

Good luck with the wedding dress! A corset top might make it a bit tricky since it's specifically designed to go in where a baby tummy pokes out but I'm sure at 16 weeks you'll be ok. 

I had a gloworm when I was a kid! :D


----------



## Pimms

Good luck with clomid Sue - my sister fell pregnant the first month of using it.

Well not good news for me - i am no longer pregnant, so i will be back in the group again :cry: A bottle of wine for me tonight to drown my sorrow and then get back to it.

I wanted a gloworm but wasn't allowed one


----------



## emsiee

Oh My God!

Congrats Lilicat!!! Have a happy and healthy 9 months!!!! :happydance::happydance:

This gives me sooooooo much hope now for this monitor....it seems to be working for so many people.

Sue, Good Luck on the Clomid....

Well, 8 - 9dpo for me and i can feel AF is on her way :( :cry::cry: I have cramps soooo bad.


----------



## EmmaM2

oh god pimms - i'm so sorry. I hope you are ok (although stupid thing to say as obviously you aren't). So sorry, i'd get stuck into the wine straight away if i were you. thinking of you. x


----------



## emsiee

Pimms..... sorry hun x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So sorry Pimms x


----------



## Miss-Boo

so sorry to hear that pimms :(

I eventually started my first period since coming off the pill today so I get to use my cbfm in the morning, how exciting :happydance:


----------



## lili24

Don't know what to say other than sorry Pimms. I'm thinking of you xx


----------



## 555ann555

I'm so sorry Pimms :hugs:


----------



## Donutty Donut

LILICAT...........logged on quick to see if you had tested yet after us all telling you to and i read that you've got a BFP..............i'm so happy for you hun, it actually brought a lump to my throat and made me feel so emotional. Congrats xx

PIMMS......So so sorry for your loss, be strong hunnie, thinking of you xx


----------



## urchin

Pimms - I was so sorry to read your post. Wine is definitely a good idea this weekend xxx big hugs to you


----------



## urchin

and Lilicat and Sue - fab news from both of you!
Big congratulations to lilicat on your BFP - fantastic news laydee.....but no bogging off to first tri and leaving us! Pop in regularly and let us know how you're getting on.

Sounds like you dropped on with your doctor Sue ..... fingers crossed that the clomid does the trick for you.

I had my letter form the fertility centre today - I have a form to fill in and send back, but am chuffed to nuts that I only have a couple of weeks to wait


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urchin, I shall be thinking of you at precisely 11.30am tomorrow.

I have a bit of a dilemma now. We're going on holiday on the 3rd of Sept. If I conceived this month, I'd be 6 weeks pregnant when we go. But. It's all-inclusive and to be honest, I'd really like to take full advantage of that and be able to drink as much rough local vino as possible. Also, I really don't like the idea of being abroad while 6 weeks pregnant since it's such a vulnerable time. Also also, if I conceived this month I'd be due very near Mr Dunhym's birthday and he hates being upstaged.

On the other hand, it seems selfish and crazy to delay taking Clomid just because we're going on holiday. And if I do start taking it this month there's no guarantee I'd get pregnant straight away anyway.

I don't know. What do you think?


----------



## lili24

Sue that's a tough one I really don't know. I think I'd be inclined to start taking the clomid tomorrow, I know a lot of people fall pregnant on their first month of it but at the same time there is no guarantee you will. Then again, the month you don't really want to get pregnant, you probably will. Sods law! Flying and being abroad at 6 week though would make me nervous so i can imagine the dilemma you are in. 

CD17 today of a normally 25 day cycle and still on low fertility. No matter how I'm looking at this, it's not good is it! :(


----------



## FBbaby

good morning ladies :hugs:
Only had a quick read since coming back from my wonderful early week-end, just read that we had a :bfp:, congratulations Lili, that's fantastic news, but that unfortunately this was balanced by pimms sad news. I hope you're ok Pimms, I know how devastating it is to find out it is all over and even if we only had a few days to bask in happiness, these days had a massive impact on our lives. Hope you will be back with us shortly :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sue, great news that you are being so well looked after. I work for the NHS and I hear it all. But sometimes, the system does work well and you do go through the pathway as you should. It does help to have a good GP who knows about the condition. In regards to the holiday, I would definitely go for it and take the clomid. The reality is, if you were to be pregnant then, you would be so delighted, you wouldn't mind refraining from drinking anyway. As for the risk at 6 weeks, well, I don't think being abroad would make any difference as long as you avoid some foods and only drink bottle water. The positive side is that you would be relaxed and enjoying yourself, releasing all the right hormones to help baby grow. As for the birthday....well, after I had my first, very easily, I promised myself I wouldn't have another child in the middle of the winter, so started ttc for baby2 in June... I didn't fall pg until the following April...due date...my daughter's bday....he came five days later. It is certainly not idea to have two birthdays so close to each other just after Christmas, but hey, I of course wouldn't change a thing. This time, I again thought it would be nice not to have a baby in the winter...got pg right away and due date would have been February, but so didn't care... after the m/c, I care even less about baby dob, any time will do :happydance:

dpo4 for me, I am feeling strangely very relaxed about being in the tww. My temperatures are high so far just like they were for my last two pregnancies, but not reading too much into it. I have busy days ahead, going camping at the end of the week, really looking forward to it, so I think the two weeks will fly by.

Have a lovely sunday everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

FB baby is talking a lot of sense Sue ...... if you get your BFP you will be so deliriously happy 'about it you'll hardly notice not drinking cheap plonk - just think, lying round the pool with a smugly secret smile on your face!
As for upstaging Mr Dunhym - just tell him you're knitting him the best birthday present ever - is gonna take a while to finish, but it'll be ready around his birthday :D

Well, it's T-Day -1 .... I've got everything crossed but am trying not to get my hopes up (me and Mr Urch had our customary Nearly-Benched strump this morning, just in case it's a week before i'm back in the saddle.....Ahhhhh for Sunday mornings :D )


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Hi Girlies,

Just bought CBFM after 3 months of complete disappointment and the witch getting me.....just waiting for day 1 so I can get going! Does anyone else use any other tracking methods other than CBFM? I was temping and using Fertility Friend but have now fallen out with FF as it keeps saying I have ovulated at different times when i know the first time was correct, but not the second and third! I like the idea of FF but i don't like the fact that it only tells you that youo have ovulated AFTER the event when it could be too late.

So me and my new CBFM will be come very good friends - just hope it worls and get BFP soon! Good luck to everyone else chasing their BFP xxx


----------



## AJpeartree

Hey berrysmoothie (cute name by the way!) I use OPKs with my CBFM. I love them together because they verify that I really am O'ing. XO


----------



## urchin

Welcome Berrysmoothie - I tried temping for a month but didnt get on with it ..... so I just rely on my wee white buddy now

It's nail biting time at Urchin Towers, as tomorrow it's either period day or testing day


----------



## modo

Hi I am on Day 3 of my CBFM and it seems to come highly recommended. We are starting TTC in five days we are waiting for BUPA coverage to kick in so we had to wait a month. Really excited about beginning this journey...


----------



## Donutty Donut

Ooooh good luck for tomorrow Urchin xx


----------



## urchin

Hi there modo - welcome to the cbfm team!


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good Luck Urchin - fingers crossed its a testing day and you get your BFP! xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I have decided to start the Clomid tomorrow. Thanks all.

Welcome to the gang Berrysmoothie and modo.


----------



## Backtoback

hey guys. will check up on all i have missed over the weekend. I had my first two peaks on fri and sat but i was at a wedding and staying with my parents :( so am about to surprise OH with a quick one now haha even though monitor has gone down to high again....


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Hey Backtoback, Ovulation and highs etc always seem to arrive at the worst times - we were away staying with family when I last ovulated and we ended up going off in a tent for a few days just to be able to BD - a little odd doing it in a tent with other people so nearby - no way we were going to get away with it at family homes though! Good luck!

This getting PG malarky is way tougher than I originally thought!


----------



## fluffyblue

I can buy one now. AF arrived today 31 days since I miscarried my angel at 9.5 weeks. I am sick of peeing on sticks and buying cheap tests so I am now going to buy my CBFM. Do I start on the day my AF finishes ? Thanks Heather xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi fluffyblue. You usually to need start using the CBFM on the first day of your period. Since yours arrived today, you can start using it up to 5 days after CD1. So buy yours quickly and start it ASAP. Have a read of the instructions and it'll explain what you have to do.


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi all iv got my peak day today on cd18 after bedding for soo many highs well i just widh my partner was up for it :-( lol allways the way.
We bedded last night but i dont think that wil be enough to catch my little eggy.


----------



## urchin

if you had a good sesh last night all is not lost ..... could you wake up early in the morning and sneak one in before work??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have taken my first Clomid tablet! Very exciting. 

Babynumber1 - if you had sex on saturday and got your Peak Sunday then that's very good timing. If you can manage another go today, you'll be all set.

Urchin - how are you feeling today? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies

Cogratualtions to lilicat on your BFP! A baby and a wedding to look forward to, you must be sooooo excited :happydance:
Pimms, so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
Good news about your Clomid Sue, really hope it works for you, Fxd!
Fingers crossed for you too Urchin!
Hi to all the newbies too.
Well i've reset my little white box and back to day one for me, so disappointed. I got a BFP last week but didnt quite believe it thought i'd test a few more times before i started to get excited. Got 5 BFP's in all. We decided to test for the final time yesterday and then we'd celebrate however i got a BFN yesterday morning then in the afternoon AF came with avengence. I have endo so am used to painful heavy periods but never had anything like this before, the pain actually made me sick. DH didnt know what to do bless him. Managed to get my repeat prescription this morning and am now drugged up and starting to feel human again. Hoping next month brings better results, dont want to go through this again next month!


----------



## Backtoback

Pimms, so sorry to hear your news x
Sue, good luck with the clomid, just take each day as it comes :)
Ginger, sorry to hear your BFP wasnt a sticky but good luck for this month! 

My monitor went back to low this morning on CD19. We only did it last night due to being away all weekend and I think thats too little too late. Nevermind though, at least I know I get peaks now!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It's half eleven *taps watch at Urchin*


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ginger863 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Cogratualtions to lilicat on your BFP! A baby and a wedding to look forward to, you must be sooooo excited :happydance:
> Pimms, so sorry to hear your news :hugs:
> Good news about your Clomid Sue, really hope it works for you, Fxd!
> Fingers crossed for you too Urchin!
> Hi to all the newbies too.
> Well i've reset my little white box and back to day one for me, so disappointed. I got a BFP last week but didnt quite believe it thought i'd test a few more times before i started to get excited. Got 5 BFP's in all. We decided to test for the final time yesterday and then we'd celebrate however i got a BFN yesterday morning then in the afternoon AF came with avengence. I have endo so am used to painful heavy periods but never had anything like this before, the pain actually made me sick. DH didnt know what to do bless him. Managed to get my repeat prescription this morning and am now drugged up and starting to feel human again. Hoping next month brings better results, dont want to go through this again next month!

Oh dear, what a harsh week you've had. So sorry your BFP didn't stick, but here's hoping this month treats you better.


----------



## urchin

Wha???? *looks round and sees Sue poking her shoulder blades*

No news from Urchin Towers - AF not here (v unusual for me not to have started by 11.30) I _feel_ like I am going to come on, but ppl say that's also what preggo feels like so who knows :shrug:

If there's still no sign by hometime I will call in at boots and get a FRER and test in the morning.

Ginger I'm so sorry that your BFP wasn't sticky - sounds like it may have been a chemical pregnancy :(
Put your feet up, grab your hotty bottle and splurge out on chocolate hon xxx

Sue - fingers crossed that the clomid does its job - let us know how you get on

Signing out for now - will catch you all again when I get home xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am very excited/nervous for you Urch!


----------



## Backtoback

oooooh go test Urchin!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Lilicat Congrats, so happy for you! :yipee:
Sue that is fantastic that you have started Clomid! - and I agree with everyone! Start it right away, you will be so happy to be preggo nothing else matters!! hey and then you can tell the future babes where they went in Mommy's tummy! :winkwink:
EmmaM2 So is the thesis done?! 
Pimms I am so sorry for your loss, we are here for you! :hugs:
Miss Boo glad AF finally showed and you got to push the button!
Berrysmoothie and Modo welcome!
Ginger863 I am so sorry your bean didn't stick, sounds like a chemical pregnancy, it happened to me last month :hugs:
Urchin you're making us WAIT!! ahhh... fingers crossed for you!!

As for me I had a great weekend!! It was filled with lots of laughs and great people... It was actually really needed, I feel like all I do sometimes is look at the calendar and count the days to either when I am going to BD with DH, to when I am going to O, then when I am going to test or going to get the :witch: I try not to do it but I can't help it!! UGH! Am I the only one who is this obsessed? I already have days counted out for next month and AF hasn't even come on yet... I can feel her though, I got cramps blah... she should be here soon, not as predictable as Urchin though hehe!

I will be checking in later, I hope I see a :bfp: Urchin!


----------



## emsiee

Ginger, sorry your BFP didnt stick :( 

Urchin, let us know asap!

Scorpio dragon, glad you had a great weekend.

Well, as for me, "m" button is flashing at me today...AF is due...but only 11dpo so am gonna give till at least Thursday. But today is CD28. tested yesterday but a BFN so not holding out any hope really, although still early.

Good Luck for this month everyone


----------



## urchin

Leaving work now - no AF so will be buying FRER on the way home.....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh em gee! These tenterhooks are painful!

Fingers, legs and boobs crossed for you. x


----------



## crackle

Hi ladies! AF is due on Friday and i can feel her coming already! Am considering buying a cbfm (just been looking on ebay and amazon!) and was wondering if you could tell me whether it's easy to use (i've been temping and using opks for the last couple of months) and how many sticks i should get initially? Oh and when do you start using it cos if it's cd1 i'd better get it ordered! Many thanks x


----------



## EmmaM2

boobs crossed heh! very impressive.....

hi everyone, not been in for a while and seem to have missed lots.
Ginger - really sorry to hear that, sounds really difficult and i hope your ok - the chocs and a hot water bottle sound like a great idea.
Welcome to the newbies! 
Sue - great news about the chlomid glad you decided to start it straight away. 
Urchin - OMG! this is soooo exciting. I don't know how you are so calm as to wait until the morning. I know thats what you are suposed to do but i wouldn't be able to keep myself from doing it NOW!!!
Backtoback - sorry it doesn't seem like it has working out this month but you never know!
Scorpio - you are most certainly not the only one that obssessed! the calendar counting is very familiar. Weekend sounds great though. 

As for me, back to cycle day 2 on the monitor having on ov'd last weekend. Shortest fecking luteal phase ever! Still, thesis is in so i am now ready to get crazier than ever ttc'ing.
Have doubled my EPO and B-vits and invested in some agnus castus and am all stress free. BRING IT ON! 

common Urcinh TEST!!!!! xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

crackle said:


> Hi ladies! AF is due on Friday and i can feel her coming already! Am considering buying a cbfm (just been looking on ebay and amazon!) and was wondering if you could tell me whether it's easy to use (i've been temping and using opks for the last couple of months) and how many sticks i should get initially? Oh and when do you start using it cos if it's cd1 i'd better get it ordered! Many thanks x

Hi there

Yes, it's very easy to use. You should get 20 sticks initially. You can start using it up to CD5, so get ordering quickly :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emma - Massive congratulations on getting your thesis in. I'm sure the short LP was due to the stress and now that's gone you are one baby-primed lady.


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi crackle, sorry missed your post whilst writing mine. I woul definately invest. It is so much easier than opk's in my opinion as it essentiall says high = "jump your man, there is a decent chance you will end up knocked up", peak = "definately jump your man, whether he's up for it or not as this is the best time" or low = "meh, if you feel like having sex go for it, but it won't do much on the baby stakes". 
Like sue said, need to have it by cd5 so get cracking with the order! good luck!

Thanks sue, feel like a great weight has just been lifted from my shoulders (although the many pounds stuck to my thighs from the months of sitting at the computer and eating may take longer to shift!).
Was hoping it may be the stress that affected my luteal phase but thought stress affected ov date rather than shortening overall cycles? Being relaxed(ish) can't harm anything though!


----------



## Donutty Donut

URCHIN...............TEST TEST TEST!!!!!
Fingers crossed for you hunnie xx


----------



## urchin

Emma - I'm loving your definitions!
Crackle - yes, absolutely, they are super easy to use
Everybody else - NO!
I think I'm actually officially a POASophobe! Thing is, just now I'm in a happy lil maybe bubble and I really don't wanna burst it. So, I will wait and see what the morning brings


----------



## EmmaM2

fair enough - how very restrained of you. lots and lots of luck for the morning!


----------



## Backtoback

Just a dufus question from me.....if I had a 2 highs then 2 peaks then 1 high then 1 low when would you say 1DPO is? From the high or the low?


----------



## urchin

well, this morning the test said no :nope: so I guess its just my body having a laugh.
Looks like AF will be turning up soon, but a little later than expected....am very disappointed:sadangel:


----------



## freefalling

oh Urchin, i am sorry. I totally feel your disappointment but as everyone on here says its not over till AF arrives. Lets keep positive. Hugs, Oli x


----------



## urchin

cheers oli - i'm lying on my bed feeling miserable, not wanting to go to work.
you think i could ring in 'disappointed'

'hi, this is urchin, i'm sorry i'm not coming in today, i'm disappointed'


----------



## freefalling

urchin said:


> cheers oli - i'm lying on my bed feeling miserable, not wanting to go to work.
> you think i could ring in 'disappointed'
> 
> 'hi, this is urchin, i'm sorry i'm not coming in today, i'm disappointed'

If only we could eh? its such a rubbish feeling seeing that one lonely line. Suppose some ppl might but who's to say tomorrow it will be any easier to go to work? oh i am rambling now, LOL. 

You never know, AF might not come today either? and you might get a BFP soon, stranger things have happened x x


----------



## urchin

ah now tomorrow i'm training so i have to go in (else my co-trainer is gonna have a massive job on her hands) 
but today i'm just in the office with nothing urgent to do......

but yeah, I do have to go in - and the people there are lovely so it's actually probably better than mopingaroundat home.

Hmmmm well I've heard that stranger things happen at sea, but I think I have a good idea what those things are, and I don't think they have anything to do with baby making! :rofl:

thanks for cheering me up a wee bit oli xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh bum.

Come on love, cuddle a ferret, pick yourself up and go to work, at least it'll provide a distraction.

Here is a talking cat to cheer you up: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LBKVXyrHcw


----------



## crackle

Fingers crossed you're still in with a chance Urchin.
I've just ordered a cbfm, 40 sticks, 2 digital tests and taking charge of your fertility - i will not be beaten by the :witch:! Looking forward to joining you ladies soon - i'm sure i'll have loads of questions to bug you with!


----------



## lili24

Oh my god! Cycle day 19 and I've got my first high, I feel like throwing a party! 

The question is, is it because I started taking my tablets off the doctor yesterday, they are progesterone, because I was still bleeding, but I've taken 3 and now it has stopped. Now my dilemma is, do I stop taking them and get bd'ing? I'm meant to to take them for 10 days, and once I stop I'll have a withdrawl bleed... Which obviously I don't want, I want to get pregnant! 

Do you think the tablets have given me a high :( 

Good luck Urchin, I'm still hopeful for you x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

If you're supposed to take them for 10 days, take them for ten days. Sorry love, but you need to get the bleeding palava out of the way before you can concentrate on baby-making. Not that there's anything stopping you getting to it with your man tonight, you never know!


----------



## Backtoback

Sorry to hear it was negative Urchin!


----------



## urchin

cheers laydeez - started spotting at 11.20 ... is still that pinkish watery spotting (and I'm not gonna type those 3 capital letters cuz I know we are all used to sharing all kinds of information round here!)
Will keep an eye on it, but I think my body has decided to add a 24hr delay to this cycle - bloody traitorous bodies, I ask ya!


----------



## Pimms

Sorry Urchin :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Boo sorry Urchin! If it is any consolation my body is messed up too! I have no idea where AF is and I took another test this am and it was a :bfn: so... the :witch: is playing tricks on me too!! I should have see her yesterday and nothing... I hope she shows today so I can start the craziness all over again this month :rofl:
EmmaM2 Congrats your thesis is done!! You must feel so relieved and happy! Go and celebrate with some champagne! L
Lili YAY for your high! - Definitely finish those pills! I don't think they caused the high though as the CBFM measure estrogen, but who knows! Don't worry about it and get BD'ing!
Ok - I think I am now over using the exclamation points today... haha!
Hope you all have a great one!


----------



## Franki83

hey ladies, im after bit of advice... i have just treat myself to a cbfm from ebay.. 20 quid bargain! but the instruction manual is missing from it so thats why it is so low priced, but she said she is gonna download and print off from clearblue site, will that still work?
im currently on CD16 of this cycle, but if this one is a bust im gonna do the cbfm next one, its the only thing i havent tried now!!! LOL
do you ladies have any problems with them? and how expensive are they to upkeep with the stick etc? im just trying to get some knowledge on them. 
and if i am doin it next cycle, can i join in with you ladies? because i feel if i have any problems or questions about it, you girls are the ones to ask!!
GL to us all and plenty of baby dust!! (plus small miracles, fairy godmothers and genies)


----------



## urchin

Hi Fanki and welcome :D
Wow that is a bargain - and I don't see why a downloaded manual shouldn't do just fine....any probs and I'm sure someone on here will photocopy/scan theirs for you.

Your best bet for sticks is Amazon (UK defo does them, not sure about Canada/USA) they are about £8 there as opposed to £20 in Boots

and of course you can join us - so long as you can cope with an endless round of Lows Highs and the oh-so exciting PEAKS!


----------



## Franki83

lol, im getting excited thinking about it actually, lol, im thinking it may be better than the fortune im spending on opks, lol already gone thru 30..... and believe it or not.. apparently i still havent ovluated... but the darkest one i got was 2 days ago so we have just been at it like rabbits anyway... 
so is it just the one stick a day then with the monitor?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi Frankie, welcome to the gang. :)

Yes, one stick a day. When you first get the monitor, make sure you reset it so that it's like new (and so hasn't got old data from the last owner on it), and then start using it on CD1 of your next period. It won't start asking you to pee on a stick until CD6 so don't get over-excited like Urchin and start peeing on sticks before you need to ;)


----------



## Franki83

brilliant... im looking forward to it now!! lol
thats if this cycle is a bust tho, lol, but oh well, lol.
this cycle i have been doing the deannas plan, cough syrup, preseed and opks.... too much??? lol
i have just read through the booklet on the website and it seems nice and simple. i just hope it can help me, lol
how long have you lovelly ladies been using monitor?


----------



## modo

I am on CD5 and I can start TTC on Saturday! I am actually glad I had to wait the month as I found out about all the supplements that I have been taking. I was on Implanon for 2.5 years and I got AF every month like clock work. I got AF again one day later on the 23rd July since I have had implanon out. 

I am so ready to do this!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello "Club" hehe

Bought my CBFM now and am sat in my caravan in Sunny Weymouth (im on holiday) absolutely desperate to start using it lol !!

I am on CD3 so I guess I will set the M button tomorrow morning from CD4 - is that correct becuase that sets my "testing window".

Hubs thinks im nuts but also knows how important it is to me.


----------



## urchin

Fab modo - my only complaint with it is that there aren't any flashy lights or sirens with it ...... I would like the option of a purple flashing light and a loud hailer that screeches "Mr Urch, stop what you are doing and report to the bedroom immediately"

Do you think they do optional extras?

Well, my pathetic watery spotting has stopped - my bod sure knows how to string me along!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Will you get another test on the way home Urch?


----------



## urchin

Hey fluffyblue - yup that sounds about right!

The only thing you have to make sure is that you count the right day as CD1
If you got your period overnight, then CD1 is that morning.....but if you got your period during the day, then CD1 is the next day (hope that makes sense!)

Switch on at your normal getting up time in the morning and you should be all set! It won't start asking you for sticks til day6,so don't do what I did and pee on a sticka day early - it just wastes a stick!


----------



## Woxywoo

Hiya everyone. 

I'm currently in the 2ww but I'm going on ebay tonight to get a cbfm ready for my next cycle just incase AF shows up on Friday. Least I will have it ready to use then and IF I'm lucky enough not to need,then I'll just put it back on ebay :haha:


----------



## urchin

good plan woxywoo

Sue - I have one (it was a two pack) .... but I wont be doing it for a few days - maybe Friday if no period by then


----------



## Sue Dunhym

God, you're much more restrained than I am. *admires*


----------



## Donutty Donut

Sorry to hear it was a BFN Urchin, I agree with Sue you are soooooo restrained!!
PMA Urchin, not all over until the witch shows her ugly face.

Welcome to all the newbies!!


----------



## urchin

I'm not so good at PMA DD - it tends to set me up for a fall .... could I do Neutral Mental Attitude instead d'ya reckon? :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, let's all remain calm and serene and unstressed.


----------



## urchin

Righto!


----------



## emsiee

Oh!!! Urchin...was hoping it was a Bfp but hang in there girl, no full flow just yet so still hope for you!


----------



## urchin

nowhere near full flow - a wee bit of watery pink spotting on and off - that's it


----------



## urchin

OK today I would like to officially upgrade my status from Neutral Mental Attitude to EverSoSlightlyHopefulButTryingNotToJinxMyselfNotThatIBelieveInSuchThings Mental Attitude (ESSHBTNTJMNTIBISTMA for short:thumbup:)

No sign of having come on over night ..... me and Mr Urch are now daring to sneak conspiritorial grins at each other :D

Please keep everything crossed for me that AF stays away - this is our 8th cycle of TTC and we really really and I mean really want this to be our month.

I'm out training today, so afraid no updates til I get home.....hope the news is similarly ESSHBTNTJMNTIBIST at the end of the day


----------



## Pimms

Good luck Urchin :flower:


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Good luck urchin...fingers crossed for you!


----------



## modo

urchin said:


> Fab modo - my only complaint with it is that there aren't any flashy lights or sirens with it ...... I would like the option of a purple flashing light and a loud hailer that screeches "Mr Urch, stop what you are doing and report to the bedroom immediately"
> 
> Do you think they do optional extras?

LMAO That would be so funny just to see DH's expression when the fertility moniter calls him to bed!

In all seriousness Urchin I wish you and all the ladies on this forum all the luck in the world.


----------



## RedRose

Morning :hi:

I have ordered a CBFM, it should be arriving tomorrow, CD2.

Now I'm off to get a cup of tea and make my way through this thread!

*settles in*


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch, all this crossing of extremities is getting painful. I demand you be pregnant immediately.

As for me, I'm just marking time this week. Took my 3rd clomid tablet this morning. Expect the CBFM will probably ask me for a stick tomorrow. I'm slightly concerned the clomid will muck up the CBFM readings since it increases estrogen, but we'll have to see.


----------



## Backtoback

Good luck urchin!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ok Urchin we must have ESSHBTNTJMNTIBISTMA together then hehe! No sign of AF for me either, absolutely nothing, and my cervix seems to be pretty darn closed! So I took another HPT yesterday afternoon and again this morning and both had an ever so slight faint faint line... so UMM WFH?? I am 16DPO and as of today 2 days late, IF I was pregnant shouldn't it be darker? So now of course I am fearing it is yet another chemical UGH! Just waiting it out a couple more days I guess... FX'd and every other body part imaginable for us Urchin!!


----------



## modo

Wow good luck Urchin and Scorpio Dragon! Fingers x


----------



## EmmaM2

good luck guys, it 'aint over til its over! Scorpio - sounds v. promising with the lines. I shall wait patiently and not at all in a demanding way to hear more......... I would cross everything like sue but i am not as flexible! 

Presumably sue it might mess up the detection of highs but not your peaks?

welcome red rose!

As for me i don't really know where i am at! i started light spotting 5/6dpo, on 7/8 dpo i had a bit of dark red blood (never got a chance to come out as i used a tampon to see what was going on 'up there' (doh)) so reset my monitor, but that was it and i am now back to brown spotting since now 11/12 dpo. Don't really know whats going on. I think i will have to reset my monitor again when af shows its face properly. Anyone had EPO or B-vits affected their af like this? this is quite unusual for me, i usually get a few says spotting, a couple of v. heavy days and back to spotting before it stops.
If i resest my monitor again is it going to think i have a cycle of just a few days and get all messes up? bodies are soooo bloody confusing.


----------



## EmmaM2

btw urchin - i am being very 'neutral' for you too. Your neutral state sounds exactly like my pma - its as positive as it gets for me! If any of my clients told me about 'jinxing' things i would ask them if they thought they were so powerful that they could effect the physical world with their thoughts - aka magical thinking (answer is always no). But i have to say i never think positively because i always get disappointed and i TOTALLY believe in jinxing in my non-work, non-rational bit of my brain. Weirdly i can only jinx myself though not others! Maybe i need therapy..........


----------



## Sue Dunhym

On another message board I post on (that in general has nothing todo with pregnancy or babies), there's an "Up The Duff" thread for pregnant posters. I have been torturing myself by reading it a lot in the last few days and I really must stop. My jealousy is at maximum warp level.

You guys, here in this thread, I'll be happy and pleased for you because I like you and we're all REALLY WANT IT. But everyone else who is pregnant should just get out of my sight RTFM.


----------



## Woxywoo

I have found some right bargains on the clearblue range on Amazon (uk)....... 

The monitor is £54.99 instead of rrp£99.99 inc free delivery and the 20 pack of test sticks for it are only 7.99 for 20 instead of rrp £19.99. 

Clearblue Digital Ovulation Testing Kit - 7 Pack - £11.50 instead of £22.99

Clearblue Digital Ovulation Tests (7 Tests) - £13.40

Clearblue Ovulation Testing Kit - 7 Pack - £12.99 instead of £19.99

Clearblue Digital Pregnancy Test with Conception Indicator - Double - £8.48

The fertility monitor (second hand) on ebay is selling for almost the same money as new on Amazon so I shall be ordering a brand new one should AF show in the next few days 

Hope someone finds this useful. xxxxxx


----------



## RedRose

Sue Dunhym- I know exactly what you mean. Normally I think I'm OK when it comes to other peoples' pregnancy announcements, as they are happy and exciting for everyone involved. However in the last few days a 2 people I know, lets call them x and y, have fallen pregnant. I'm happy for x, as it is lovely news, but felt such a pang of what must be jealousy when I heard. It was like a physical thump. Y is a different story. She was not looking to get pregnant and yet there are 3 possible fathers. She is 6 weeks gone and getting a termination next week. I don't know quite how to process that one just yet!

I'm looking forward to starting my CBFM tomorrow! I'm not great at period maths as it is, so this will really help me.

This month I am also going to take Evening Primrose until O and drink lots of grapefruit juice to try and help the quality of EWCM.

Anyone else trying anything new this cycle?


----------



## urchin

Hello and welcome redros)e :hi:

I'm afraid my status has been downgraded to ALotLessHopefulThanIWasEarlierAndFeelingThatIProbablyJinxedMyselfAfterAllEvenThoughJinxingDoesntActuallyExist Mental Attitude :(

Now got brown spotting so thinking AF is on her way for sure (but determined to drag me through the wringer first)

It ain't over I know til a proper period arrives - but I aint holding out much hope now.....and I know I'm going to be inconsolable

Scorpiodragon, I hope you're having better luck than me :flower:


----------



## emsiee

Evening all....Welcome Red rose:hi:

Urchin....I hope its not AF for you!! 

Well, CD 31 for me and still no AF!? 13dpo though, so still waiting..........:coffee:

Went for some more bloods done on Monday and my arm looks like ive made a very poor attempt of trying to inject myself with some illegal substance.. its an awful job she has done..could have done better myself i think...Doc says he wants bloods done at different times of the month now as last results didnt really show that much?? Dunno whats going on there but get results on Friday. Im hoping it is me in a way as i think it would be easier to treat me than my OH, although not really sure how you would treat a low sperm count or spermies with low motility, but still think it would be easier if it was me.

Sue, I reckon the Clomid will affect your readings (from reading other websites) but you never know, it might not, as this doesnt seem to be the case with everyone. Good Luck with it though.

Emma, sorry hun not had any experience of EPO affecting AF like that.....must be very confusing (and annoying) for you not knowing why...

Oh...I nearly forgot!! I had a very nice dream last night and it lasted all night lol...I dreamt i saw two pink lines and stared at it for ages...now i know i am officially obsessed..hmmmmm


----------



## EmmaM2

ah no urchin, sorry to hear that, hoping v. much for you that it is just a wee bit and disappears. Having just re-read my last post i realise it sounded like i wasn't being positive for you and i am! i just meant i was following your 'positive' thoughts so as not to jinx...ah you know what i mean. also know what you mean about af putting you through the ringer. I spotted for 6 days until af caught me by suprise this afternoon right in the middle of house of fraser whilts trying on clothes. De-bloody-lightful. 
anyway. hope your ok. 

thanks for the info woxywoo, v. helpful!

queenemsie - ooh sounds promising. keep us updated. fx for you too. 

red rose - hi - i think starting the cbfm is exciting too. I only started last month and was gripped by my little machine all month! I have changed my suplements this month. doubled my EPO and B-vits and started with agnus castus (although i'm only taking one those a month so prob wont do much). hope you get on well with cbfm.


----------



## urchin

emma - dont worry i knew what you meant xxx

i have now officially given up on this month and retired to bed with a hot water bottle; pizza on its way. Sadly no wine in the house.

Silver linings
1) I now know for absolute certain that Mr Urch is totally with me in this - the highs, the lows, the lot
2) Our fertility centre appointment is next wednesday so not too long to wait


----------



## emsiee

Urchin,

sounds good to me....pizza, Mr Urch, appointment in the not so distant future...good luck hun xx


----------



## tryingtochill

Do you ladies think that you ovulate on your 2nd peak day? Or do you think you ovulate on the day you go back down to high? I can't figure it out. My doctor estimated that I ovulate on my 2nd peak day. 

Also, do you ladies BD after you've gone back down to High? Or is it too late?


----------



## emsiee

tryingtochill said:


> Do you ladies think that you ovulate on your 2nd peak day? Or do you think you ovulate on the day you go back down to high? I can't figure it out. My doctor estimated that I ovulate on my 2nd peak day.
> 
> Also, do you ladies BD after you've gone back down to High? Or is it too late?


Hi

Well its only my first month on this thing but i think ive O`d on the 2nd peak day although not too sure ...time will tell on my 2nd month when i have more of an idea,..no its not too late when go back to high, keep doing it as long as you see highs, especially if its not you first month on the monitor as it will have a very good idea of your fertile time. The peaks only tell you when your LH surge is high which means you will probably Ovulate 12 - 24 hours after that 1st peak (i think)...so i would say as soon as you start seeing highs, get going!


----------



## Pimms

tryingtochill said:


> Do you ladies think that you ovulate on your 2nd peak day? Or do you think you ovulate on the day you go back down to high? I can't figure it out. My doctor estimated that I ovulate on my 2nd peak day.
> 
> *Also, do you ladies BD after you've gone back down to High*? Or is it too late?

Nope - as soon as it drops I breath a sign of relief and think i can put my feet up and rest :laugh2:


----------



## EmmaM2

Pimms said:


> tryingtochill said:
> 
> 
> Do you ladies think that you ovulate on your 2nd peak day? Or do you think you ovulate on the day you go back down to high? I can't figure it out. My doctor estimated that I ovulate on my 2nd peak day.
> 
> *Also, do you ladies BD after you've gone back down to High*? Or is it too late?
> 
> Nope - as soon as it drops I breath a sign of relief and think i can put my feet up and rest :laugh2:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## EmmaM2

awe sorry urchin. enjoy your pizza, get some wine tomorrow, and look toward your appointment. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> Nope - as soon as it drops I breath a sign of relief and think i can put my feet up and rest :laugh2:

Me too :D

CD 8 for me, still marking time. 4th clomid tablet this morning and the CBFM still isn't asking me for a stick. I'd like it to be next Wednesday, STAT.


----------



## Backtoback

Damn I just dont get this CBFM thing much.....we always seem to do it at the wrong time haha.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

By the way, I have found temping vaginally to give a much less erratic BBT, so I recommend it.


----------



## Pimms

Cd 5 for me and box of wee sticks waiting by the machine ready for action.

I have decided not to temp this month and just stick with the monitor as its less stressful and also i dont have to wake up at 6.30 every morning :coffee:


----------



## modo

Good luck Pimms I am on CD 7 so I will keep a lookout for your posts in this thread!


----------



## lili24

PEAK!!!!!!!!! ON CD21!!!!!!!

I love my CBFM!

Got my BBT yesterday so started taking my temp this morning so I get used to doing it. Did it orally and it was very high but I had a restless sleep last night, might try vaginally.


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Hey pimms - good luck with CBFM!

I have mine ready and waiting for the go too - just need AF to arrive so I can get cracking! I know I am not PG this month so just really want AF to arrive so I can get on with it now - cycles have been varying lengths since I stopped BCP, but I think AF is on her way today or tomorrow. Didn't get on with temping and Fertility Friend and now it has chucked me out I won't be using the site again but may well still temp and make my own chart and see how it all ties in with CBFM!

Good luck to everyone on here for BFP!


----------



## Pimms

lili24 said:


> PEAK!!!!!!!!! ON CD21!!!!!!!
> 
> I love my CBFM!
> 
> Got my BBT yesterday so started taking my temp this morning so I get used to doing it. Did it orally and it was very high but I had a restless sleep last night, might try vaginally.

Yey Lili24 :happydance:


----------



## marymoo

Hi guys...i have recently purchased a Persona Monitor cause i only have a period once or twice a year so very irregular...however i do have the symptoms of ovulation! So when it says to press the button on your first day of period i was stuck...so i just pressed it on my first day i bought it. I waited till day 6 when it asked for a sample...i was shocked to see that it was saying i was at high risk of becoming pregnant...whoop...was so pleased...so on a high at the moment...so just need to find a donor now!!! Hard work starts here!!! He He !!! X


----------



## Backtoback

Has anyone travelled with their CBFM? I am going to Malaysia tomorrow morning and am having a dilemma.

I am on CD22 tomorrow and I have a feeling it will ask for a test, but we are going to the airport at 5am and my test window starts at 6am. I have had my peaks though...

Secondly, assuming I have no BFP I will need to start again with testing. But if I set it to Malaysian time, I will be 7 hours out........argh!? I *think* I am 4DPO today so that gives me around 8 days before my period and then another 4 days before I can reset it right? If I set it on CD4....hmmm...when does your CBFM start asking for tests?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bscktoback - if you've already had your peaks this month, I wouldn't worry about doing a stick tomorrow. You don't need to do any more until the end of the month.

Remember that you can reset you CBFM up to CD5 so ff you don't get your BFP, and you're still on holiday when your next cycle, you've still got 5 days grace. How long will you be in Malaysia?


----------



## Backtoback

2 weeks. I am hoping I will get home before I have to test. Or, I just thought I could set it to UK time and then save me pee for the right time to test? Just hope the cleaners at the hotels dont think we are some kind of pervs...


----------



## EmmaM2

will be interested to see how you get on backtoback as i was thinking about this the other day. off to oz in sept and was trying to work out what to do. I figured i would have to reset my testing window for that month (as its such a big time diff) but am keen to see how it all works out for you. 

I'm not far behind you pimms - on day 1 today and looking forward to starting the madness again in a week or so. 

ooh congrats on the peak lili24! get bd'ing!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Backtoback said:


> 2 weeks. I am hoping I will get home before I have to test. Or, I just thought I could set it to UK time and then save me pee for the right time to test? Just hope the cleaners at the hotels dont think we are some kind of pervs...

I think that's a perfectly sensible thing to do. Perhaps you could get some of those little plastic travel bottles from Boots and then while you're saving your wee in them, just put the bottles next to the shower. That way, it'll just look like shower gel to any cleaners.

Of course, be careful you don't get them mixed up with the _actual_ shower gel...


----------



## Mrs_N

Hi ladies, well I bought myself a monitor ready for next cycle, can't be doing with these OPKs any more - far too confusing!


----------



## RedRose

Mine arrived today. I'm going to start it tomorrow morning, CD3. 

I'm quite excited. I do love a gadget!


----------



## ineedaseed

a quick question ladies.....

This is what i got:

day 13 high
day 14 peak
day 15 peak
day 16 high

what day did i ov? I thought i was 11 dpo and ff has put me as 10, tested today and got a bfn! am confused.com!!

Thanks xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ineedaseed said:


> a quick question ladies.....
> 
> This is what i got:
> 
> day 13 high
> day 14 peak
> day 15 peak
> day 16 high
> 
> what day did i ov? I thought i was 11 dpo and ff has put me as 10, tested today and got a bfn! am confused.com!!
> 
> Thanks xx

There's no way we can tell you what day you ovulated on. You know your body better than we, as strangers do, so I suggest you go by your own instincts.


----------



## fluffyblue

RedRose said:


> Mine arrived today. I'm going to start it tomorrow morning, CD3.
> 
> I'm quite excited. I do love a gadget!

I got mine on Tuesday (CD3) was all excited thinkin I could POAS today at CD5 and switched on and nothing !! Was gutted thought it started testing at CD5???


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fluffyblue - it starts on CD6, you'll get to pee on a stick tomorrow.


----------



## urchin

evening laydeez
Am scraping myself back together again now - thankyou all so much for your support yesterday, I really needed it :D

AF in full fettle - feeling pretty shit physically but not so bad emotionally .... I'm a bounce back kinda girlie :D

Very glad we have our hospital appointment next week....is something to look forward to


----------



## emsiee

AF has arrived in full flow for moi!!!!!!!! :( never mind..theres always next month, and the month after that, and then the month after that....lol

Better get some more sticks quick!

BTW, i pressed the M button this morning but it just started flashing at me again..(ooh err) now, will it not register till tomorrow and go back to CD 1 again?


----------



## tryingtochill

Sue Dunhym said:


> ineedaseed said:
> 
> 
> a quick question ladies.....
> 
> This is what i got:
> 
> day 13 high
> day 14 peak
> day 15 peak
> day 16 high
> 
> what day did i ov? I thought i was 11 dpo and ff has put me as 10, tested today and got a bfn! am confused.com!!
> 
> Thanks xx
> 
> There's no way we can tell you what day you ovulated on. You know your body better than we, as strangers do, so I suggest you go by your own instincts.Click to expand...

sometimes you can feel a slight pain or aching on some side of your uterus. that would help you determine when you ovulated. i had the same question. my doctor said it's probably the 2nd peak day or the high after peak.


----------



## emsiee

Yeh thats what i thought...its gotta be after the 1st peak..surely? I would say its even the high day after the 2 peaks...as the 1st peak only shows your egg is gonna be released 12 - 24 hours after that, just like an opk.


----------



## Backtoback

I would have said the 2nd peak or the high. i think I asked this Q too earlier in the week...oh well, I am off on my hols now see you all in 2 weeks and I hope there are some BFPs to look forward to!!!


----------



## urchin

have a lovely time b2b xxx


----------



## Pimms

ineedaseed said:


> a quick question ladies.....
> 
> This is what i got:
> 
> day 13 high
> day 14 peak
> day 15 peak
> day 16 high
> 
> what day did i ov? I thought i was 11 dpo and ff has put me as 10, tested today and got a bfn! am confused.com!!
> 
> Thanks xx

Ive just looked at my FF chart last month and i ovulated on Peak 2

Have fun on your hols backtoback :happydance:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi Everyone, 

My fiance is buying me A CBFM, for my 23rd birthday ( I cant think of a better present to be honest) and I am not up for charting really. My birthday is on the 11th August and I am pleased to see that people have ovulated on CD21 instead of the midway usual i.e CD 14, 15, 16? Have many people here ovulated on wierd days like CD 21 upwards?


----------



## AJpeartree

EternalRose said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My fiance is buying me A CBFM, for my 23rd birthday ( I cant think of a better present to be honest) and I am not up for charting really. My birthday is on the 11th August and I am pleased to see that people have ovulated on CD21 instead of the midway usual i.e CD 14, 15, 16? Have many people here ovulated on wierd days like CD 21 upwards?

Hi hun, to answer your question, YES!! I wasted a good 2 months thinking most cycles had ovulation on cd 14 when I had it on cd 19 all along. My second month using CBFM I am now preggo =) Good luck! It is the best thing ever!!!!


----------



## EternalRose

AJpeartree said:


> EternalRose said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone,
> 
> My fiance is buying me A CBFM, for my 23rd birthday ( I cant think of a better present to be honest) and I am not up for charting really. My birthday is on the 11th August and I am pleased to see that people have ovulated on CD21 instead of the midway usual i.e CD 14, 15, 16? Have many people here ovulated on wierd days like CD 21 upwards?
> 
> 
> Hi hun, to answer your question, YES!! I wasted a good 2 months thinking most cycles had ovulation on cd 14 when I had it on cd 19 all along. My second month using CBFM I am now preggo =) Good luck! It is the best thing ever!!!!Click to expand...

Oh wow hun! Thanks ever so much, sending you lots of sticky dust too! xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

So I had to push the "m" today AF has come on :cry: another chemical pregnancy... It concerns me a little, I had a MMC in April at 9 weeks and this is my 2nd chemical pregnancy since May... what does that mean? Anyone know what I can do to prevent these from happening? 3 days late and 3 light :bfp:'s later and then this morning the :witch: got me... I don't understand it! I think I am going to call my Dr. tomorrow and make an appointment, I mean what could be wrong? I am very frustrated... I have read that they are very common and most women don't even know they are pregnant and it is more in likely chromosome related blah blah blah but I don't know what to do or not do about it, are my eggs too old? Is my uterus not comfy? what is going on?! Anyways, hopefully I can get an appointment and see what is happening, but if anyone has some insight on this that would be very helpful! OK rant over....
Urchin I am sorry it wasn't your month either! :hugs:


----------



## EternalRose

WOW, I win first prize for dedication! I read all 125 pages of this thread, it took me forever but now I am even more obsessed with TTC:haha: Now I have to wait till the 11th August for my CBFM, ( birthday present) and period due around 14th, thats if it comes. I am starting to get worried about all sorts though, if I am fertile or not, if I have PCOS, if I ovulate or not?:nope: I can see myself working myself right up, but I have to admit I wouldnt change it for the world, baby making is exciting. :cloud9:


----------



## modo

Ok I have a question ladies. I usually wake up for my first pee around 1-3 am which is to early too test (I am CD8). So I pee into a urine sample container (the ones with a lid you get at the doctors for testing) and test when I get wake up the second time at around 5 am. 

Do you think that's ok? Do you know if the pee lasts that long? The CBM instructions say its ok to store your urine until you can test but they don't say for how long.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Modo - I'd just use the pee from when you get up at 5am. It's had at least 2 hours, probably more, to gain potency and the CBFM should be able to detect hormone levels from that.

Queenemsie - Boo to AF arriving. Your CBFM is flashing because you have your period. Does it say CD1 on it? If it doesn't say CD2 tomorrow, just reset it to day 2. 

Scorpiodragon - how sad and frustrating for you. I'm sorry I don't have any advice for you except to go and see your doctor. x

Eternal Rose - welcome to the gang. I wouldn't worry too much yet. You're in your early 20s, you've got acres of time ahead of you! I know you want to get pregnant quickly, we all do, but in all likelihood you're perfectly healthy and will conceive with no problems. :)

Urchin - glad you're feeling a smidge better. Onwards and upwards, eh?

As for me, CD9 and the CBFM asked for its first stick of the month this morning. And it gave me a High straight away! It looks like the clomid is doing its job. So we had a little strump this morning, which was more recreational than anything since I'm sure there will be many more Highs before the Peak arrives. So I take my last clomid tablet this morning (you only take 1 tablet for 5 days), and then hopefully OV will come in 5 or 6 days. Roll on next Wednesday.


----------



## fluffyblue

Just a quick question, on a normal OPK it recommends you dont use FMU, why does a CBFM only recommend FMU? Im confused because dont you peak during the day normally, should I still POAS in the PM as well?


----------



## Pimms

scorpiodragon said:


> So I had to push the "m" today AF has come on :cry: another chemical pregnancy... It concerns me a little, I had a MMC in April at 9 weeks and this is my 2nd chemical pregnancy since May... what does that mean? Anyone know what I can do to prevent these from happening? 3 days late and 3 light :bfp:'s later and then this morning the :witch: got me... I don't understand it! I think I am going to call my Dr. tomorrow and make an appointment, I mean what could be wrong? I am very frustrated... I have read that they are very common and most women don't even know they are pregnant and it is more in likely chromosome related blah blah blah but I don't know what to do or not do about it, are my eggs too old? Is my uterus not comfy? what is going on?! Anyways, hopefully I can get an appointment and see what is happening, but if anyone has some insight on this that would be very helpful! OK rant over....
> Urchin I am sorry it wasn't your month either! :hugs:

Oh hun :hugs:

I know how you feel - i had a chemical last month :cry: and i was devastated, i went to the docs (not my usual doc) and got very little sympathy, all i was told was "you were never pregnant" despite the fact i took a digi and then another one a week later all saying "pregnant" I walked out. If it happens again i will see my usual doc to find out what i can do about it


----------



## SisterDisco-x

hiiya CBFM experts.
right ! 
need advice. i've just come on after bcp & a withdrawl bleed.
literally just come on.
so do i start CBFM 2morrow & set it to CD2 or do I put CD1?
i'm at work atm !
lol great timing.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'd put it on CD1 tomorrow. Welcome to the gang :)


----------



## SisterDisco-x

i just brought the batteries today @ lunch
lol
so i'll start it tomorrow on CD1!
going out tonight so better not get too drunk, gotta get up early 2 set it up haha.
:) thank you! i have a feeling i'll become addicted to it.


----------



## Miss-Boo

I did my first urine test for my monitor this morning! :)
I'm feeling quite excited and hopeful, I really hope my first month trying will be THE month!


----------



## Mrs_N

I have my monitor, i have my batteries, i have my test sticks, now I just need a new cycle :rofl:


----------



## emsiee

Hello Everyone......

Thanks Sue, i read the booklet again this morning and it said you have to hold the m button for at least 5 secs which i didnt do yesterday but its set as CD1 now instead of 2 so i will set to day 2.

Got my bloods back this morning and again, all is normal so its looking like my OH could have problems with his swimmers (but not necessarily, maybe its just taking us longer than average) so he is gonna go see the doc and get a test done anyway. Im so relieved there is nothing wrong :happydance:

About the chemical pregnancies, I really cant help you with that unfortunately..I have no idea but i really hope you get things sorted soon x


----------



## Pimms

Miss-Boo said:


> I did my first urine test for my monitor this morning! :)
> *I'm feeling quite excited and hopeful, I really hope my first month trying will be THE month*!

There are a few of us who fell pregnant the first month of using it 

And Welcome to all the newbies :flower:


----------



## Babynumber1

Hi all i had my peak on sun&monday then followed by a high tues,well its asking me for sticks for the last 3 days even though its reading low.Why is this??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Babynumber1 - it will automatically ask you for 10 or 20 sticks no matter when you ovulate. I guess this is to build up a picture of your normal hormone level. It's up to you if you want to stop POAS, it won't do any harm either way.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

queenemsie said:


> Hello Everyone......
> 
> Thanks Sue, i read the booklet again this morning and it said you have to hold the m button for at least 5 secs which i didnt do yesterday but its set as CD1 now instead of 2 so i will set to day 2.
> 
> Got my bloods back this morning and again, all is normal so its looking like my OH could have problems with his swimmers (but not necessarily, maybe its just taking us longer than average) so he is gonna go see the doc and get a test done anyway. Im so relieved there is nothing wrong :happydance:
> 
> About the chemical pregnancies, I really cant help you with that unfortunately..I have no idea but i really hope you get things sorted soon x

The thing about "average length of time to get pregnant" is that half of all people take less time and half take longer ;) Very glad your tests all came back normal and let's hope OH's swimmers are all fine too.


----------



## Babynumber1

Thanks sue its just the 1st time i used it i only used 10 sticks and it stopped asking me for them the day after my peak.I was actually preg but it was a chem preg.
Since then iv just left it in cupboard for 2 months and just started using it when my af came so im wondering if the monitor is confussed?


----------



## urchin

EternalRose - sounds like a superb birfdy pressie to me! - am sure you'll have losts of fun with it :D and yes, you can have today's prize for ClearBlue Nutter errr I mean most dedicated person!

Modo - I'd just use your 5am wee if I were you ... it will have had enough time to concentrate the chemicals I'm sure 

Scorpiodragon - I'm so sorry to hear this, I really thought it was our month this month too. I think going to se your GP is a good idea...try and get her/him to refer you to the fertility centre for tests. Repeated chemicals and M/C is something that needs checking out


----------



## fuzzylu

Well My O\H is back tomorrow from afghan:happydance::happydance:, im so excited. Its been a very long 6 months.
So as of tomorrow i am officially trying to get pregnant. having said that ive already ovulated/ peaked this month so not much will happen this cycle, cant wait to get started again after AF.

Good luck ladies,.....

xxxx


----------



## urchin

Sue - cheers hon :D I really am ok today. Thing with me is, I really don't stay down for long ..... if I am feeling shit I let myself wallow for a wee while, before I start to count my blessings and cheer myself up. I think it's much healthier for me to do it that way, rather than to put the rug back down over my miserable sweepings before I have had chance to experience just how rotten they are :D
Glad you had a wee strump to celebrate your high (and also fantastically chuffed that I've got you saying strump!)

Pimms - what a horrid mean doctor.....it may never have been a 'real pregnancy' whatever that means, but what it _was_ was a hope, a chance, a possibility of a baby - and having that hope dangled in front of you then taken away is very upsetting when you desperately want to be pregnant - I also would look at changing doctors if they are going to treat you like that ..... there really is no need to be so cruel

SisterDisco - welome to the gang....you'll be exclaiming over your highs and peaks before you know it :D

Miss-boo .... woo hoo! your first CBFM stick to pee on - it is exciting isn't it!

Mrs N - hope you get to play with yours soon

queenemsie - glad your bloods are normal,doesntmean its necessarily your partner's swimmers at fault, sometimes sperms and eggs have compatability issues and need a bit of a prod in the right direction - hope you get to the bottom of the problem soon


----------



## modo

I start tomorrow. OMG I'm so excited!


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ladies, how do I get the ClearBlue Wonders banner?


----------



## EternalRose

urchin said:


> EternalRose - sounds like a superb birfdy pressie to me! - am sure you'll have losts of fun with it :D and yes, you can have today's prize for ClearBlue Nutter errr I mean most dedicated person!
> 
> Modo - I'd just use your 5am wee if I were you ... it will have had enough time to concentrate the chemicals I'm sure
> 
> Scorpiodragon - I'm so sorry to hear this, I really thought it was our month this month too. I think going to se your GP is a good idea...try and get her/him to refer you to the fertility centre for tests. Repeated chemicals and M/C is something that needs checking out

Yep, Im most definately a nutter, a happy nutter though .:haha: My birthday is 11th August, so I have to wait 11 days for my monitor grrr I feel impatient already!

I have been researching a lot lately about this EWCM and I dont think I have ever had it, or maybe I have I dont rummage up there often :dohh: The closest Ive had recently is a watery consistency and Im on cycle day 16, to be honest I think I may be ovulating now as I had a look elsewhere and they said if you have watery mucous your quite fertile, I guess the EWCM is the pinnacle of mucous smucous :haha: This CBFM couldnt come sooner! I am going crazy


----------



## Ovadue

I never received a peak or even a high with mine but my temps and cm say I o'd. Guess Soy and the monitor don't go together


----------



## modo

Can a clearblue digital ovulation moniter give a false positive? I tested postive but the CBFM didn't pick it up as a high or a peak day. Also I did the test wrong. I dipped the stick into the urine then put it into pink reader. I then left the test for an hour when I came back the display was blank but when I ejected it I saw the smiley face. Its got to be a false postive right? 

I really did mess it up:dohh::rofl:

I did another test and it was negative.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EternalRose said:


> Hi ladies, how do I get the ClearBlue Wonders banner?

New peeps, if you'd like to put a Clearblue Wonders banner in your sig (because you are one!), copy and paste the following code:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.babyandbump.com%2Ftrying-to-conceive%2F127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>
<url>https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e</url>

But change ALL the < and > brackets into [ and ] brackets.


----------



## urchin

Sue - the banner link seems to be broken - can you mend it for us???


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello Team ClearBlue Wonders!

I have been reading this thread and finally got to the end! :coffee: I am so struck by how friendly and supportive everybody is and what a wonderful help it is for everyone TTC a sticky bean. This thread spurred me on to buy a monitor and i'm on my first month with it, CD12, and getting lows at the moment so hoping for a change soon. I've been TTC for 8 months and hope this will pinpoint my Ov.

Anyway, wanted to say hello and that your all so wonderful :hugs: it WILL be our turn soon and it will be all the more special when it does happen.. :happydance: xx


----------



## urchin

Hi there cheerfulangel - you sound like _just_ the kinda Laydee for us!

Come in, put your feet up, have a cuppa and join in the CBFM fun xxx :D


----------



## modo

How is everyone's Saturday going?

I am on CD 9 and low fertility on the CBFM and I am also using the Clearblue digital ov tests. Does anyone know the best time to test with them?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi Cheerfulangel, welcome to the gang :)

Urch - the link isn't broken for me. Are you not seeing the banner in the sigs now?

CD10 for me, High on the monitor and am done with Clomid for the month, so it's just sitting and waiting for the Peaks, which I predict will arrive on Thursday. So this week is Sex Week.

In other news, I'm having fish finger sandwiches for lunch.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks for the support everyone! I made an appointment with my Gyno but can only get in September, so I actually went to go see my regular family GP yesterday, at the walk in clinic... I waited almost 3 hours to see her! Mind you calling to get an appointment with her since she is in such high demand would have me waiting until the end of the year! :rolleyes: Anyways so I told her about the MMC, chemical pregnancies and how I am feeling in general, tired, achy etc. can't seem to lose weight etc. so she gave me papers for a slew of blood tests I am going to go get done next week. She says it may be my thyroid or who knows... sometimes after a pregnancy your body doesn't always go back to "normal" Anyways, I feel much better now even if there is nothing wrong, she reassured me you know?! At least I am not crazy! Once I get my blood tests done I am going to start on baby asprin and VitB6 daily as I have read this will help with the chemical pregnancies... On to August Ladies!
Welcome CheerfulAngel!
Sue.. yay for sex week and highs!! and yummy fish finger sandwiches! I am trying to figure out what we are having for breakfast... toast for the little guy, toast and eggs for me and DH hehe!
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## urchin

I can see the banners Sue, but when I click on one it takes me to a page that says 'ooops this link appears to be broken'

Will everyone have a click on a banner and see where it takes them? ta :D

Today I'm waiting for a gap in the rain so I can build Furtle et al their new Ferret Palace. Apparently all rain in birmingham will be over by 7 tonight, so if we build it this evening and treat it (need to get some pet friendly weather proof stuff) we should be good to go!

I will probably leave it a few days before the furries move in so that the smell of wood preservative has died down a bit.....then it's all ferrets go!

They are really coming on a treat - no more biting fingers :happydance:

Other than that I am still laid up with a horrid period - taking co-codamol to the maximum dose and feeling sorry for myself. My hot water bottle sprang a leak last night, so I have to buy a new one today.....so I can't even comfort myself.

Fish finger sandwhiches sound nice - all I've had so far is a bowl of museli


----------



## chanel

Morning ladies, 

I want one :rofl: 

I think a/f will arrive tomorrow morning so the question is do i need to start the monitor on CD1? I know i can buy one from the shops today but that will be £99 however, i can order one from ebay for £65 with next day delivery so would expect to get it on Tuesday at which point i will be on CD3... is that too late to start using it?

TIA Cx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You can start using it up to CD5, so you should be fine ordering it from ebay.


----------



## chanel

brilliant, thanks sue... that was a speedy reply :).

We've been trying since january (following a mmc) with no luck and i have bought and tried everything under the sun with no luck so am hopign this can do it for us... and i do like gadgets. 

ok, ebay here i come :happydance:


----------



## modo

Good luck Chanel! I have had some chips and salsa with DH but we are going to stop being lazy and go to the gym when he finishes his next PS3 game.


----------



## urchin

chanel - they are cheaper from amazon! (£55) have a lookie there first!


----------



## chanel

Ok, its ordered along with the sticks... why on earth do they sell the monitor without the sticks...!! 

So it should be here on Tuesday... :happydance:


----------



## chanel

urchin said:


> chanel - they are cheaper from amazon! (£55) have a lookie there first!


Funny enough.. i went to amazon and thats where i ordered it from, i signed up for the free trial of the postage thingy which means express delievery was free. The total price was £76 whcih isn't the cheapest but a lot cheaper than the £120 that Boots the chemist would have been looking for. 

The cost of ttc is really starting to mount up now :dohh:, hopefully it will be worth it :)


----------



## RedRose

Hi all :hi: hope you are all well. Sex week and fish finger sandwiches mmmm.

Scorpiodragon, I hope you get to the bottom of it quickly. It's good that the ball is rolling now at least.

I'm feeling very impatient at the moment. I want to be able to fast forward through the cycle days :wacko:

What's everyone's plans for the weekend? I'm off for a dinner party at my boyfriends' grandma's house tonight. I'd quite like to stay in my PJs and get a takeaway though as I'm wiped out from a busy week. Never mind, I'm sure it will be a lovely evening.


----------



## emsiee

Im having the in laws over tonight....a few nibbles and lots of drinks...doing nothing tomorrow...am really tired this week, been in training all week with work...Have a lovely evening Red Rose and everyone else!


----------



## modo

I am just chilling out watching TV and looking forward to dinner DH is cooking.

I was wondering what days you guys get your high and peak days. I am still on CD 9 with a low level and I know everyone's cycle is different but it would be nice to know when everyone else has those days.


----------



## urchin

well I've been thwarted with everything I've tried to do today.....so have given up and am going to play internet from now on!

Tomorrow I need to go and find somewhere that sells pet friendly wood treatment (for painting the ferret palace) so far I'm having no joy :(

But I'm also off to a friends house for dinner, so that will be good....then hopefully a spot of ferret abode decoration in the afternoon

Am doing a bit of internet hunting for building supplies - think i'm gonna tackle the sitting room - I need it plastered (I can do the prep but not the finishing or this) but this evening I am pricing up oak flooring (which I should be able to lay) and oak doors


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning chapesses. How was the meal yesterday, Urch?

I feel much better than I have any right to, considering yesterday's all-day drinking spree. We went out for dinner too, it was lovely.

TTC-wise, still High, had :sex: this morning, am girding my loins for more action this week.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Thank you all for your welcome messages..I feel like an official member, now I have the signature and everything!! :happydance:

They cheered me up after an evening of drinking, loosing my keys and ending up staying at a friends..not quite what I had planned and typical it was when OH is away for the weekend :dohh:

Urchin - have you tried Pets at home? They do an animal safe woodstain. I have two bunnies and used it on their hutch. Loved your pic of your furries. Hope your feeling better soon hun, had horried one this month too..I think it's a good sign for this month, as my friend put it...(TMI warning!) "your body's having a clear out ready for next month!" Sorry, but she made me chuckle and thought i'd share!!

Sounds like everyone has lovely plans for the weekend..fingers crossed this lovely weather holds. Nothing like some hot weather to encourage a bit of BDing (especially for Sue!!). Hope you all have a lovely Sunday, off to lunch with parents and my Gran :thumbup:


----------



## modo

I have got some pretty bad cramps. 
AF is due on the 23rd. CBFM says its a low fertility day and ovulation test is negative. 

I really don't get it :(


----------



## AJpeartree

Hey hun, just wait it out. The monitor will do its job, I promise! Worked like a charm for me, told me when I was ovulating because I thought I already knew and I was wrong. Ovulation can change month to month. Good luck!!!


----------



## modo

Thank you AJ! I don't mind the waiting I just don't get what these cramps are :(

But thank you so much for your reassurance it really is so sweet of you.:hugs:


----------



## AJpeartree

no prob =) I always get cramps at weird times. Could be your body getting ready to O, or thinking it was going to O and then it doesn't quite yet, I've seen that happen. Good luck!!!

p.s. This last cycle my monitor went from Low to Peak over night! So always keep :sex: because you never know. So, if you have a low today it could be peak tomorrow, it was for me!! :dust:


----------



## modo

Thank you again AJ! 

I was looking at my diary and I noted similar cramps last month 6 days before AF. I wondered then if I was getting ready to o. I have been taking Agnus Castus so maybe that has something to do with the cramps and backache happening earlier? I don't know but the cramps have stopped and I feel a lot better :)


----------



## Miss-Boo

I need some help

I'm so gutted, I missed my second test :(
my Fiance turned off my morning alarm without realising and I missed my testing window
I did my third test today but now I'm worried everything is messed up.

Will I not see a peak this cycle now?


----------



## Miss-Boo

also, I don't know if it's been mentioned before
but does anyone know what the lines mean on the test sticks? this morning I had a faint line closest to the 'wet' end and a dark line the other end.


----------



## AJpeartree

Hi hun, no worries at all!!! Your CBFM will figure you out. Was your test today a low? If so, you're just fine. If not, you're also fine. If you got a high today :sex: like mad! Also, you can test outside your window, just try not to make it a habit and make sure you hold your wee for a while. And try not to look at the lines, but if you do, I have noticed on mine that they get slightly darker when my hormones are rising, but not really enough to notice so just let the monitor do its job hun =) Good luck!!! :dust: Alyssa


----------



## Miss-Boo

thats so reassuring! I missed my window by only a couple of minutes and the test symbol was gone :(
my status was low but now I have some hope that i'll see that peak!
thanks


----------



## urchin

Step away from the lines! Honestly, they are too hard to figure out - that's what the monitor is for :D

Today has been a much better day - we got some animal friendly wood preserver and have painted the ferret palace.....just giving it half an hour to finish drying before we put it together.
We went for a nice meal of moroccan lamb at some friends and in general the sun has been shining, making for an altogether more satisfying day

Oh, and Mr Urch has noticed that I'm feeling better - apparently it's quite easy to tell when I'm not feeling well, as I don't harass him for sex ...... imagine that! *giggle*


----------



## Donutty Donut

Hi newbies :hi:, welcome to the mad house.

Impressive Sue, drinking loads and feeling ok, i'd still be dying now!!!

:witch: due on tuesday and i can feel her starting to make an appearance already!! So first month using monitor wasn't lucky for me :nope:
But then after more than 2 years trying i think i was kinda pushing my luck for it to work 1st month!!! 

good luck to anyone currently on highs and peaks, get :sex:

D xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Happy Monday everyone!

It's :sex: week for me. Did the deed this morning, but I always worry with morning sex because I have to get up again straight away and can't let gravity do its work. Nevermind, I have a feeling the peak is still a few days off. Will have a rest and then have another go tomorrow night.

I am wearing a sweater-dress over jeans today. I feel very modern. And a bit hot.


----------



## urchin

Happy Monday to you all!

CD5 for me according to the CBFM - though I think my ticker may have gone a little astray! I am expecting to start POAS from tomorrow

I am having a very busy day at work - soooo much to get done! But I have a fabby evening ahead of me: Going to see Harry Potter with a colleague and my lodger, then the baby Ferts move into their Palace - then I'm on a promise :winkwink:

We go to the fertility centre on wednesday - so, after a week of AF we need to clear the old tubes out! (don't want them counting the dead ones :spermy:)
....and I also don't want to subject the poor nurses to 'last nights remains' if we have a strump tomorrow......but mostly, I just need a bit of man time :D


----------



## Bingo

Thanks Sue for the siggie. :happydance:

Oooooh please, please show the ferret palace when it's been put together. :happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi everyone. Needed a break from bnb for a few days to get myself together. But i'm back now and geared back up for things.

Welcome all the newbies!

Glad you are feeling better urch. really think i might need to adopt the word strump, i love it!

Ohh happy bd'ing (sorry strumping) this week sue, lets hope the clomid does its stuff. 

don't worry miss-boo, as Alyssa said, the cbfm will work you out, but i would stay away from the lines, the joy of the cbfm is not having to interpret the lines! And no-one really knows what they mean anyway. 

hope everyone is having a good start to the week.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies.

Urch, show us pics of the ferret house!

How is everyone today? I am in a good mood, still High and awaiting the Peak, which I think is probably going to come at the weekend. This is a pain as it means I can't have a drink at the weekend because I need my BBT measurements to be accurate. But nevermind, it will be worth it as I am feeling hopeful that I may actually ovulate this month, which would be most exciting.


----------



## Pimms

Morning ladies

Keep up the good work Sue 

Well CD10 for me and reading low, but thats not suprising seen as i dont ovulate till CD17, but unfortuantley hubby friend is staying with us for a week, which means it might be a bit awkward, so i have requested that we palm him off to another mate from Thursday onwards, so we can get on with making babies :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Keep up the good work Sue
> 
> Well CD10 for me and reading low, but thats not suprising seen as i dont ovulate till CD17, but unfortuantley hubby friend is staying with us for a week, which means it might be a bit awkward, so i have requested that we palm him off to another mate from Thursday onwards, so we can get on with making babies :happydance:

You do realise you're allowed to _close_ the bedroom door? ;)


----------



## modo

CD12 for me and I got my first high fertility day (2/3)! So I have not taken the EPO or Agnus Castus (am I right in doing this?).

Yesterday hubby and I:sex:even though it was a low fertility day (we sort of just felt like it :blush:). So does this matter in regards to today? We should still :sex: right?


----------



## lili24

Hey girls just popping in to say hello, and welcome to the newbies!

I'm currently in the 2ww...patiently waiting.

Modo you should BD as much as you can now that you are on a HIGH because you never know when it's going to jump to a peak! No harm in bd'ing on the low days either, the more sperm up there waiting the better! ;)


----------



## modo

Lilli (I love your username!) thank you very much for that it was very helpful!

Do you know if I should stop the EPO and Agnus Castus now or the day I get a peak?


----------



## lili24

I take AC and started EPO this cycle, the morning I got a peak I did not take either of them. I wanted to keep taking the EPO right up until Ov so I had loads of EWCM ready!! Since this is your first high, and they can go on for quite a while for some people, I'd probably keep taking them for now, but it's entirely up to you :) It feels good getting your first high doesn't, and even better when you get a peak! xx


----------



## modo

Yes it really is great I have to say! Thanks for the advice I am at work right now but will take both when I get home.


----------



## lili24

Good luck!! By the way, I just clicked the link in your signature look at your chart but it takes me to Sues chart?? I think it's from when you have copied the link for the Clearblue banner off her xx


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Good luck!! By the way, I just clicked the link in your signature look at your chart but it takes me to Sues chart?? I think it's from when you have copied the link for the Clearblue banner off her xx

Oooops :blush: I'll take care of it. Sorry Sue!


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> Pimms said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Keep up the good work Sue
> 
> Well CD10 for me and reading low, but thats not suprising seen as i dont ovulate till CD17, but unfortuantley hubby friend is staying with us for a week, which means it might be a bit awkward, so i have requested that we palm him off to another mate from Thursday onwards, so we can get on with making babies :happydance:
> 
> You do realise you're allowed to _close_ the bedroom door? ;)Click to expand...

Unfortuantley the bed squeaks :blush:


----------



## EmmaM2

use the floor..................


----------



## urchin

....or up against the wall (just lie down quick after :D )

Me and Mr Urch both got colds :( our lodger-laydee has been coughing and sneezing all week and we've finally succombed - so we're feeling very sorry for ourselves.

Tomorrow we go to the fertility centre, so hope we're not feeling too snivelly and miserable then


----------



## LadyK

Im new to all of this but feel that I have to ask a question about my CBFM! I trialled it last cycle to give it a chance to learn my cycle, and me a chance to get used to it! It gave me only 1 High day before going straight into 2 Peak days, and then another 1 High day. I thought perhaps as it was the first cycle it was just getting used to me, but now Im on my second cycle of using it, its given me the same thing! I have read on here (cant remember where) that the monitor is automatically programmed to give you another 1 Peak day and another 1 High day after the first Peak day. Is that correct? Why? And which do you take as your OV day? Does anybody else not get many High days before Peak days? That was the main reason for buying it, as my cycle is irregular, I wanted to make sure I had as much advance warning as possible, but that isnt happening! I have read somewhere that the reason for the immediate jump from High to Peak could be because my hormones are spiking immediately rather than climbing steadily. I have to say its just as well Ive got the monitor as my Peak day is much earlier than I would have thought (D13/14 last cycle, D11/12 this cycle), and last cycle my luteual phase (I am just learning all these words!) was 18 days (seems long?)! We are both 39.5 years old, this is our first month of TTC, and we need all the help that we can get! Everyone on here seems so helpful and friendly I thought I would join in! Good luck to all!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi I keep posting this but no one answers !!! Why does a CBFM ask for FMU when normal OPKS dont recommend FMU and say mid morning etc?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Hi I keep posting this but no one answers !!! Why does a CBFM ask for FMU when normal OPKS dont recommend FMU and say mid morning etc?

No one's answering because we don't know the answer. We've all got the same CBFM instructions, we're not privy to more information than you are.

My educated guess would be that since it measures your urine every day, the point is not not measure how much LH you have that day, but rather how much you have compared to yesterday and the previous day etc. So the concentration of LH doesn't matter so much as the fact that you test at the same time every day, so that a proper data comparison can be made. Make sense?


----------



## fluffyblue

Sorry I only asked a question :shrug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

LadyK said:


> Im new to all of this but feel that I have to ask a question about my CBFM! I trialled it last cycle to give it a chance to learn my cycle, and me a chance to get used to it! It gave me only 1 High day before going straight into 2 Peak days, and then another 1 High day. I thought perhaps as it was the first cycle it was just getting used to me, but now Im on my second cycle of using it, its given me the same thing! I have read on here (cant remember where) that the monitor is automatically programmed to give you another 1 Peak day and another 1 High day after the first Peak day. Is that correct? Why? And which do you take as your OV day? Does anybody else not get many High days before Peak days? That was the main reason for buying it, as my cycle is irregular, I wanted to make sure I had as much advance warning as possible, but that isnt happening! I have read somewhere that the reason for the immediate jump from High to Peak could be because my hormones are spiking immediately rather than climbing steadily. I have to say its just as well Ive got the monitor as my Peak day is much earlier than I would have thought (D13/14 last cycle, D11/12 this cycle), and last cycle my luteual phase (I am just learning all these words!) was 18 days (seems long?)! We are both 39.5 years old, this is our first month of TTC, and we need all the help that we can get! Everyone on here seems so helpful and friendly I thought I would join in! Good luck to all!

Well, that's a whole load of questions!

Having 1 High followed immediately by Peaks is unusual. I can't tell you why that's happening, but the hormones spiking rather than climbing steadily does seem to be a sensible suggestion. I think that's probably something to talk to the doctor about.

A luteal phase of 18 days would be very unusual. Anything longer than 14 days usually indicates a pregnancy. So one of two things is happening: you're having very early miscarriages, or your OV day is being detected incorrectly. I'd say, given that you're surprised how early you're getting your peak, the CBFM is getting your Peaks wrong. It's not an infallible machine. Perhaps you could call the CBFM helpline? I've found them friendly and helpful in the past.

Do you take your basal body temperature? That's the best way to detect when you have actually ovulated. It can't predict when you will OV, but it can tell you when it happened, which will help you get a more accurate measure of your luteal phase. I'd recommend it if you're able.

Best of luck.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Sorry I only asked a question :shrug:

And I only answered it! I wasn't telling you off. Probably should have added a smilie face in there.


----------



## Pimms

Floor is way too uncomfy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  He is now off at his mates :happydance:

Ok i think i may have the answer to fluffyblue question, so here goes


As Sue has already mentioned about collecting information about hormone changes, it is measuring the LH surge, time of day which wouldn't be important, it is also measuring estrogen levels which vary much less, so the measuring needs to be more consistance, so wee in the morning and not worry about it and also those who check out the blue lines on the test itself, please ignore :thumbup:


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Im new to all of this but feel that I have to ask a question about my CBFM! I trialled it last cycle to give it a chance to learn my cycle, and me a chance to get used to it! It gave me only 1 High day before going straight into 2 Peak days, and then another 1 High day. I thought perhaps as it was the first cycle it was just getting used to me, but now Im on my second cycle of using it, its given me the same thing! I have read on here (cant remember where) that the monitor is automatically programmed to give you another 1 Peak day and another 1 High day after the first Peak day. Is that correct? Why? And which do you take as your OV day? Does anybody else not get many High days before Peak days? That was the main reason for buying it, as my cycle is irregular, I wanted to make sure I had as much advance warning as possible, but that isnt happening! I have read somewhere that the reason for the immediate jump from High to Peak could be because my hormones are spiking immediately rather than climbing steadily. I have to say its just as well Ive got the monitor as my Peak day is much earlier than I would have thought (D13/14 last cycle, D11/12 this cycle), and last cycle my luteual phase (I am just learning all these words!) was 18 days (seems long?)! We are both 39.5 years old, this is our first month of TTC, and we need all the help that we can get! Everyone on here seems so helpful and friendly I thought I would join in! Good luck to all!
> 
> Well, that's a whole load of questions!
> 
> Having 1 High followed immediately by Peaks is unusual. I can't tell you why that's happening, but the hormones spiking rather than climbing steadily does seem to be a sensible suggestion. I think that's probably something to talk to the doctor about.
> 
> A luteal phase of 18 days would be very unusual. Anything longer than 14 days usually indicates a pregnancy. So one of two things is happening: you're having very early miscarriages, or your OV day is being detected incorrectly. I'd say, given that you're surprised how early you're getting your peak, the CBFM is getting your Peaks wrong. It's not an infallible machine. Perhaps you could call the CBFM helpline? I've found them friendly and helpful in the past.
> 
> Do you take your basal body temperature? That's the best way to detect when you have actually ovulated. It can't predict when you will OV, but it can tell you when it happened, which will help you get a more accurate measure of your luteal phase. I'd recommend it if you're able.
> 
> Best of luck.Click to expand...


Yes sorry loads of questions I know! My mind is boggling with all of the information! This is our first month TTC, always used contraception before, so definitely not early miscarriages. I've read that average luteal phases are up to 16 days but "recent studies" have shown could be up to 19 days. Although mine is long I'm not sure its something I should be overly worried about. Had all the necessary fertility tests done by the Doctor (and 2 to check I'm ovulating properly) and all tests have come back fine. I suppose I assume I'm ovulating too early because the "average" time is mid cycle ie 14-16 days. Not taking my temperature. Thing is am pretty sure I did ovulate on Day 11 because I had the symptoms associated with it. I probably just need a few more months to learn my cycle properly, but unfortunately at my age I don't have that luxury! I was just wondering whether anyone else had had the same experience as me! Will just keep percevering (sure thats spelt wrong but never mind!).


----------



## AJpeartree

LadyK said:


> I&#8217;m new to all of this but feel that I have to ask a question about my CBFM! I &#8220;trialled&#8221; it last cycle to give it a chance to learn my cycle, and me a chance to get used to it! It gave me only 1 High day before going straight into 2 Peak days, and then another 1 High day. I thought perhaps as it was the first cycle it was just getting used to me, but now I&#8217;m on my second cycle of using it, its given me the same thing! I have read on here (can&#8217;t remember where) that the monitor is automatically programmed to give you another 1 Peak day and another 1 High day after the first Peak day. Is that correct? Why? And which do you take as your OV day? Does anybody else not get many High days before Peak days? That was the main reason for buying it, as my cycle is irregular, I wanted to make sure I had as much advance warning as possible, but that isn&#8217;t happening! I have read somewhere that the reason for the immediate jump from High to Peak could be because my hormones are spiking immediately rather than climbing steadily. I have to say its just as well I&#8217;ve got the monitor as my Peak day is much earlier than I would have thought (D13/14 last cycle, D11/12 this cycle), and last cycle my luteual phase (I am just learning all these words!) was 18 days (seems long?)! We are both 39.5 years old, this is our first month of TTC, and we need all the help that we can get! Everyone on here seems so helpful and friendly I thought I would join in! Good luck to all!


Welcome hun! Okay, I may not answer them all, but here goes...

The reason you get two peak days is because you could ovulate anywhere in that range, those are just your two "best" days. As far as the high days, last cycle, the cycle I got pregnant on, I didn't even get a high day! It went form low to peak! :rofl: The cycle before that, my first cycle, I only got one high day. Your levels must rise fast like mine. I think what did the trick for me was :sex: the night before my peak (not that I knew it would be peak the next day because like I said, I didn't get a high that day) so I just got lucky. But I would :sex: on high day, and peak days. There's no way to know which day is O day sadly =( Another hint, I used Preseed and it worked wonders!!

Good luck :dust: Alyssa


----------



## urchin

Fluffyblue - Sue isn't big on smileys hon.....but honestly, you're not being told off - but it really does look like we really don't know the answer for sure . If you really need to know, give the helpline a ring I'm sure they'll be able to answer (then you can post it on here and we'll all be able to tell the next person who asks):thumbup:

LadyK - I'm on my 3rd cycle with the cbfm and I seem to remember last month i didnt get many highs before my peaks....I'll try to remember to count them this time :D
I'm also 39 and feeling like time is short. I have been referred to the fertility centre (appointment tomorrow) so I'm hoping to find out what's (not) going on. Welcome to Team CBFM :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Good luck with the appointment today Urch. Shall be thinking of you.


----------



## lili24

Good luck Urchin hope it goes well.

LadyK, I had two high days before my peaks, I'm hoping as the monitor gets to know me better it will be able to give me more high days.

I have found out though temping this cycle that I seem to have ovulated on my first low day after the two peaks and high. I'm actually hoping that's wrong though since we stopped having sex once the peaks had gone!


----------



## Pimms

Cd11 and low

Good luck Urchin :flower:


----------



## Miss-Boo

cd11 and I got my first high this morning!!
didn't expect it this early. how often should I bd for the best chance od catching eggy?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Miss Boo - traditional wisdom says once every other day or every day. Up to you though. It only needs to happen once, really!


----------



## Miss-Boo

ok thanks, I'll pounce on the hubby (well he'll be my hubby in 10 days!) tonight :D


----------



## modo

I am on CD 13 second high. Just out of curiosity how many days of high and peak are there usually?


----------



## urchin

:wacko:Ok - news from the clinic

We were seen by a consultant who had a chat with us about our medical history....I'd taken my blood results with me and discussed the results of my Laproscopy 2001 with him.... I'd gone for investigations for my painful periods but they showed no sign of PCOS or endo, just that all of the blood vessels in the area are very big - which is associated with very heavy and painful periods. So, just a quirk of my physiology rather than something 'wrong' with me and therfore not 'treatable'

Anyway, the consultant had written us up for further tests (hot date with a plastic cup for Mr Urch and a Tube Tie-Dye X-ray for me) and a follow up appointment in 3 months to discuss the findings and decide on a course of action

then

he asked when I was 40

the answer being 2 months - which push me over the limit for NHS IVF. The GP had told me that so long as I was in the system before 40 i'd be ok - which is true, but the outpatients appointment doesn't count as 'in the system' apparently :nope:

So, what he did was make a phonecall to the IVF people (I think!) to see if there is any way of speeding me through the system so that I get on the ladder before 40.....it looks like there's a possibility
He is writing a referral letter today, but taking my slip up there himself today and has written 40 in 2 months all over it.

He is going to accept my 2001 laproscopy as being correct (given that I have had no symptoms of anything different) and has written my bloods onto my notes (I'm soooo glad I took them with me - I really can't afford any delays)

The Lap & Dye appointment still stands, but he said just to delay it if I've already started IVF

He has also inflated my TTC time to 2 years (the minimum for IVF)

I've come away with my head buzzing.

He seems to feel that my best chance for conceiving is through IVF and so is rushing me through to try and get me in the system before that evil ut off date....which is all feeling a bit sudden, though I am pleased that he's doing this because otherwise I have £4k to find :nope:

Anyway - Mr Urch has his appointment on Friday with The Cup, so that's the thing we need to do from our side to get things moving ..... I'm just hoping that the ball that has started rolling is the right one for us - and that it works

Like I said, my head is buzzing


----------



## sh77

Sorry to hear that you are having to go through all of this, however, it seems like you have a wonderfully supportive doctor. All the best.


----------



## Pimms

Definitely looks like he is being extremely supportive and keeping everything crossed for you


----------



## modo

Good luck Urchin! I really hope this happens for you. I have my fingers and everything x for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That all sounds generally positive Urch, I'm glad. It's certainly good that they're making every effort to get you on the system before you're 40. 

IVF though, that's a big step. I bet you're feeling a bit conflicted. Give yourself a few days to come to terms with the idea, and then I bet you'll start feeling positive about it. Here's hoping Mr Urch's appointment with the cup and you tube dye adventure goes well, and then things can start moving forwards. You'll be up the duff before you know it.


----------



## urchin

yeah, I think my head is away because I was expecting that I was now 'in the system' so I would be seeing a consultant who would send us for tests and then we would meet up again to talk through options.

Instead I am on a fast track it seems.

Now, an ex of mine was an egg donor for her aunty and it is a very invasive procedure ....so I am feeling very conflicted about going down that route - but I do so want a baby that if this really is my best shot at it, I will endure the process

I am keeping my options open though - in my echinoidal head, the plan is looking like this:

Wait for IVF appointment and go talk to IVF consultant; find out what is involved
Most importantly; find out if _this_ appointment means I'm now in the system

If it does - delay the start of treatment until after the tube-dye x-ray appointment has come through.....so that at least I know if there is something relatively simple they can do to increase my chances - before I resort to pumping my body with hormones

How does that sound as a plan???


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think that sounds like a very sensible plan.


----------



## chanel

Quick question ladies, it looks like I'm not going to get my cbfm until cd6! Is that going to be too late to start it? 

Tia cx


----------



## LadyK

AJPeartree  We also BD the night before my first Peak but due to various reasons didnt manage it again on either Peak or following High. But it only takes one BD so hoping that could be the one! Although having only managed one BD in our first month Im not holding out much hope L Not using Pre-Seed, we opted for the new Zestica product instead, although not started using it yet. 

Urchin - Thanks for this! Will be interesting to hear how many Hs you get before your Ps as well. Maybe its an age thing! Ive had discussions with my GP about IVF, and she wants to refer us now, so that we are in the system before I am 40. But not exactly sure what in the system means, whether its first appointment with consultant, or whether its after theyve done whatever they need to do and give us the thumbs up for treatment. We want a good few months of trying naturally before going down that route. Im waiting to hear from her what the latest date is that we could be referred, that would give enough time for whatever needs to be done, so that we are in the system before Im 40 (Feb 2010). Ive already had all the blood tests done (which have come back good). Its just not fair is it that although society has changed and settling down, getting married, and having kids is acceptable later in life, your body says, NO! Ive always wanted children but only found Mr Right less than 2 years ago! Now our relationship is on fast forward as running out of time! Especially as ideally we would like two!


----------



## modo

How many days of highs and peaks do you ladies all get? I would be really interested as I am day 2 of high fertility. 

Thanks :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhhh im sooooo excited got my first high today on CD11 - just wanted to share my news !!! Lots of BD for me next few days xxxxx


----------



## lili24

chanel said:


> Quick question ladies, it looks like I'm not going to get my cbfm until cd6! Is that going to be too late to start it?
> 
> Tia cx

Yes it would be too late to use it then because you have to set it by CD 5 ready to POAS on CD 6. I think the only thing you could do is set CD6 as CD5, then you would pee on your first stick on CD7 but the monitor would think it was CD6. It's only a day so shouldn't really affect it? Otherwise you would have to wait until your next cycle xx


----------



## Miss-Boo

I was just wondering, when do you girls usually see EWCM?
i'm on my first high today and still have kinda watery whitish CM


----------



## urchin

LadyK if you are 40 in Feb I would take your GP up on her offer to refer .... I only got my initial outpatients appointment as quick as I did because the hospital had put on some extra clinics - you could be less lucky (3 month waits are not unusual - so that makes it November)
Then they will do the tests (which the consultant said to me today take a couple of months to come through - now we're in January) and you are still not 'in the system'
Then you need to see the IVF people (and I think it's _then_ that you might finally be on the ladder ......... so really, you need to get cracking now

I have been lucky in that the consultant is willing to accept my laproscopy results from 8 years ago and inflate my TTC months to the required 2 years ..... and I _still_ may well not make it in time

So my advice would seriously be, get your foot in the door now

Modo - if you trawl back through the thread, you can probably work it out as we all seem to tell each other what the wee white box says each morning .... otherwise, just hang on for this month and start counting! :D

Fluffyblue - congrats on your first high! it's good to know it's working isn't it? You just wait til you get your first peak - VERY exciting that it!

chanel - I think you'll need to wait til next month hon :( CD6 is too late i'm afraid and I really wouldn't put the wrong day in if I were you - the first month is for the CBFM to get to know you and you really don't want it getting to know you wrong now do you?? Disappointing I know - but if it doesn't arrive in time, treat yourself to some good quality OPKs and play with those this month :D

As for me, thanks for all the messages today - they really do make a difference....am feeling a lot better this evening, since I got my wee plan together (I like a plan me!) I don't think Mr Urch is looking forward to his Friday date much....poor boy. I keep threatening to ring up and tell them that for religious reasons he's not allowed to look at porn! Not sure that this is very helpful though :D

And the ferrets are in their new house - Mr Urch has took some pics - will put them on later when he's uploaded


----------



## sh77

Hello ladies

I just received my CBFM and will be using it from Friday. So excited! 

I just posted on the 1st tri board to ask how long it took the CBFM users to get BFPs. Do you know anyone who used it and got a BFP?

:hugs:


----------



## urchin

sh77 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just received my CBFM and will be using it from Friday. So excited!
> 
> I just posted on the 1st tri board to ask how long it took the CBFM users to get BFPs. Do you know anyone who used it and got a BFP?
> 
> :hugs:

yup! lilicat got hers this month :D

and for those who have asked......
here's the new ferret palace :D

https://i94.photobucket.com/albums/l117/McUrchin/IMG_0661.jpg


----------



## Pimms

sh77 said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I just received my CBFM and will be using it from Friday. So excited!
> 
> I just posted on the 1st tri board to ask how long it took the CBFM users to get BFPs. Do you know anyone who used it and got a BFP?
> 
> :hugs:

I got my BFP on the first month of using it, but it ended up in a chemical


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Ne


----------



## Berrysmoothie

New ferret palace is awesome!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

It has been a couple of days and I had to catch up! 

Urchin - that appointment sounds very positive, you are really lucky to have such a great Dr. that is fwd'ing you through the system and getting you on track ASAP... I don't understand the whole age 40 thing, I mean WTF?! I don't know who said it (maybe LadyK) but everyone is starting families later in life now... the age criteria should change. It sucks that our bodies prime baby making time is between 20-24 yrs of age. I can tell you I was NOT ready then! (Not to say some people aren't) How many people TTC are actually in their prime baby making time these days?! As for IVF I know here we have coverage however I am sure like you in the UK there are rules and criterias to follow, I just don't know what they are... I like your plan, just take it all one day at a time! Good luck to you guys or Mr. Urchin :winkwink: on Friday! Fantastic ferret palace!!

Pimms - your squeaky bed and floor comments made me laugh! Have fun while his mate isn't there!!

Sue - how is your sex week going? hehe!

Miss-Boo - I usually see EWCM on my peak and/or the high before my peak day, but it is always watery too... so sounds like your close!

FluffyBlue - Congrats on your high!

Modo - I usually get 3-4 highs, 2 peaks and then the default high

Chanel - sorry you have to wait until next month , like Urchin said gets some good OPK's this month, don't mess with the days, it is getting to know you the first month and you want correct data.

As for me I went and got my blood tests done yesterday, I should get the results next week... it is a "don't call us we'll call you" mentality, which I get, but I hope they call soon with some answers... who knows maybe it is nothing and I just need a damn vacation LOL In the mean time I have started taking B6 Vit and baby asprin every day along with my prenatal, so we'll see how that goes... Only CD 7 for me, don't expect a high until CD 9 or 10, so in a few days... I am however in the mood for a little :sex: going to go and find hubby :blush: 

Have a good one!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning all.

sh77 - welcome to the gang :) We've had quite a few BFPs over the course of this thread, so it does happen.

Miss Boo - Personally, I find CM really difficult to categorise. If I do notice EWCM, it's usually when I have my Peaks. But then, I seem to have an awful lot of Highs before I get to Peaks. I wouldn't expect EWCM on my first day of High, but your cycle may be very different.

Urch - good work on the ferret house. I have to nag Mr Dunhym to make his appointment with a cup this month. He's not keen either. Have you been told he's not to, er, produce emissions for 3 days prior to the appointment? 

Scorpiodragon - what are the blood tests for? Best of luck.

As for me, I'm STILL at High. I was hoping for a peak this morning as I am 5 days post-Clomid and I have what may be EWCM, but it also may be leftover semen. Anyway, I gave Mr Dunhym a break this morning but may demand servicing later.


----------



## urchin

You're so right scorpiodragon - it is completely unfair that our bodies have different ideas from our minds as to when is the ideal time for baby making. As it happens, I would have quite happily started a family much sooner - but Mr Urch is the only person I have ever been with who also wants a family ..... and it's not like getting a dog is it? You can't say, look, I know you're not keen, but I will feed it and take it for walks; it will be MY baby! :rofl:

Sue - Mr Urch wasn't too bad about going for his cup date - I think he knows that all the really orrible tests will fall to me, so he's ok about doing his bit. Errr yes, we were told that we have to abstain from emissions for 3 days prior to the test (but no longer than 7) I thought we'd shot it, cuz I've been benched then we've both been ill so not felt like it........we had planned a strump on Monday (to clear the pipes out) but Mr Urch was feeling too rough - When we were making the appointment for him, I was busy calculating if we came home and had a shag, when would be the earliest we could book him in.....when Mr Urch leaned in and informed me that he'd flown solo on Tuesday to make up for not being able to clear the ballast on monday (even though he felt ill, bless him) so we were able to book the friday appointment!
I bet he'd love me telling you all that!

everyone else - happy thursday and thanks for the comments on the ferret palace :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Sue - Mr Urch wasn't too bad about going for his cup date - I think he knows that all the really orrible tests will fall to me, so he's ok about doing his bit. Errr yes, we were told that we have to abstain from emissions for 3 days prior to the test (but no longer than 7) I thought we'd shot it, cuz I've been benched then we've both been ill so not felt like it........we had planned a strump on Monday (to clear the pipes out) but Mr Urch was feeling too rough - When we were making the appointment for him, I was busy calculating if we came home and had a shag, when would be the earliest we could book him in.....when Mr Urch leaned in and informed me that he'd flown solo on Tuesday to make up for not being able to clear the ballast on monday (even though he felt ill, bless him) so we were able to book the friday appointment!
> I bet he'd love me telling you all that!


:D :D :D

I've had to lay down a "No wanking during sex week!" rule. "If you want a little shuffle, come to me! I'll sort you out!"


----------



## Sue Dunhym

*bangs on screen*

Hello? No one else around today? What's everyone up to?


----------



## KirstyKat

Hi all - 

I stumbled upon your discussion thread yday and was so happy to find some info on the CBFM. I just started using it for the first time this cycle and after 5 days of highs - finally hit a peak today! :happydance: I have a couple ?'s relating to what's been going on so far with the cycle and am curious what you all think...

I hit my first peak today on day 19. The last two months I've had 29-day cycles, the three months before that - 34-day cycles. I got off BC about 6 mos. ago. Do you think there is a chance I could get lucky on this cycle, even though my peak didn't happen till day 19? 

Any advice about BD'ing too would be greatly appreciated. My hubs and I BD'ed this morning - is later tonight too soon? Should I wait for tomorrow morning? This is our first time TTC and I would love any help/tips from those here that definitely know ALOT more than me!

Glad to be here! :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi KirstyKat, welcome to the gang :)

Given the cycles you've had so far, your average cycle is around 29/30 days. If you ovulate today or tomorrow and have another 29 day cycle, your luteal phase will be around 10 days, which is a little on the short side but nothing I would panic about just yet. There are things you can do to lengthen your luteal phase- taken vit B12 seems to help.

As for BDing, you could have another go tonight, and/or tomorrow morning and maybe even tomorrow night too if you want to! In effect, it only needs to happen once but the more sperm there is waiting for the egg, the better :) Don't feel bad if you don't fancy it tonight though, you did it this morning and that's good timing enough.


----------



## modo

My first Peak day is today. DH is refusing to have sex today or tomorrow. We have had sex on two high days (yesterday and the day before) and one low day (day before that). What do you think are our chances if we don't have sex during peak days? 

I am thinking not very good. :(


----------



## KirstyKat

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hi KirstyKat, welcome to the gang :)
> 
> Given the cycles you've had so far, your average cycle is around 29/30 days. If you ovulate today or tomorrow and have another 29 day cycle, your luteal phase will be around 10 days, which is a little on the short side but nothing I would panic about just yet. There are things you can do to lengthen your luteal phase- taken vit B12 seems to help.
> 
> As for BDing, you could have another go tonight, and/or tomorrow morning and maybe even tomorrow night too if you want to! In effect, it only needs to happen once but the more sperm there is waiting for the egg, the better :) Don't feel bad if you don't fancy it tonight though, you did it this morning and that's good timing enough.

Thanks so much for the info, Sue! Much appreciated :) Can you tell me a little bit more about the luteal phase? Will I have more difficulty getting pregnant if it is indeed shorter than 14 days?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

KirstyKat said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Hi KirstyKat, welcome to the gang :)
> 
> Given the cycles you've had so far, your average cycle is around 29/30 days. If you ovulate today or tomorrow and have another 29 day cycle, your luteal phase will be around 10 days, which is a little on the short side but nothing I would panic about just yet. There are things you can do to lengthen your luteal phase- taken vit B12 seems to help.
> 
> As for BDing, you could have another go tonight, and/or tomorrow morning and maybe even tomorrow night too if you want to! In effect, it only needs to happen once but the more sperm there is waiting for the egg, the better :) Don't feel bad if you don't fancy it tonight though, you did it this morning and that's good timing enough.
> 
> Thanks so much for the info, Sue! Much appreciated :) Can you tell me a little bit more about the luteal phase? Will I have more difficulty getting pregnant if it is indeed shorter than 14 days?Click to expand...

Well, the received wisdom is that anywhere between 10 - 14 days should be fine. If you do have trouble conceiving then it may be something to look into, but I get the impression that you're just starting on the journey so I wouldn't worry about it too much just yet. :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> My first Peak day is today. DH is refusing to have sex today or tomorrow. We have had sex on two high days (yesterday and the day before) and one low day (day before that). What do you think are our chances if we don't have sex during peak days?
> 
> I am thinking not very good. :(

Sperm can last up to 3-5 days inside you, so don't rule yourself out. :) But you might want to address why your DH is refusing to have sex with you when you're most fertile. Unless he's just being contrary. :)


----------



## RedRose

I'm CD9 today and low fertility.

I love how it is satisfying my craving for POAS :lol:

How do you all fancy your chances this cycle? :)


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> My first Peak day is today. DH is refusing to have sex today or tomorrow. We have had sex on two high days (yesterday and the day before) and one low day (day before that). What do you think are our chances if we don't have sex during peak days?
> 
> I am thinking not very good. :(
> 
> Sperm can last up to 3-5 days inside you, so don't rule yourself out. :) But you might want to address why your DH is refusing to have sex with you when you're most fertile. Unless he's just being contrary. :)Click to expand...

We talked about it and he said he was tired as we had sex 5 days in a row. But after we talked we had sex:happydance:.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> We talked about it and he said he was tired as we had sex 5 days in a row. But after we talked we had sex:happydance:.

:D


----------



## LadyK

urchin said:


> LadyK if you are 40 in Feb I would take your GP up on her offer to refer .... I only got my initial outpatients appointment as quick as I did because the hospital had put on some extra clinics - you could be less lucky (3 month waits are not unusual - so that makes it November)
> Then they will do the tests (which the consultant said to me today take a couple of months to come through - now we're in January) and you are still not 'in the system'
> Then you need to see the IVF people (and I think it's _then_ that you might finally be on the ladder ......... so really, you need to get cracking now
> 
> I have been lucky in that the consultant is willing to accept my laproscopy results from 8 years ago and inflate my TTC months to the required 2 years ..... and I _still_ may well not make it in time
> 
> So my advice would seriously be, get your foot in the door now
> 
> Thanks! I'll definitely get my foot in the door, although just slightly concerned that if we do get any appointment and they find out we've only been TTC'ing since this month we'll get kicked out again! I'll just see what happens! Still awaiting the letter from the Doc with the initial kick off appointment date ... its been nearly 2 weeks since I've seen her! Already had all my blood tests done, and OH is going to get a sperm analysis done, so hopefully they'll take those as will be relatively recent (presumably!) so maybe it will be less time from consultation/tests to IVF people/"in the system". Good luck with your journey!


----------



## emsiee

Sue Dunhym said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> Sue - Mr Urch wasn't too bad about going for his cup date - I think he knows that all the really orrible tests will fall to me, so he's ok about doing his bit. Errr yes, we were told that we have to abstain from emissions for 3 days prior to the test (but no longer than 7) I thought we'd shot it, cuz I've been benched then we've both been ill so not felt like it........we had planned a strump on Monday (to clear the pipes out) but Mr Urch was feeling too rough - When we were making the appointment for him, I was busy calculating if we came home and had a shag, when would be the earliest we could book him in.....when Mr Urch leaned in and informed me that he'd flown solo on Tuesday to make up for not being able to clear the ballast on monday (even though he felt ill, bless him) so we were able to book the friday appointment!
> I bet he'd love me telling you all that!
> 
> 
> :D :D :D
> 
> I've had to lay down a "No wanking during sex week!" rule. "If you want a little shuffle, come to me! I'll sort you out!"Click to expand...



PMSL!!! my rules exactly!!

CD8 low for me..... decided im not even gonna think about it this cycle...im getting really fed up now....lol and dont wanna stress OH out...so chillin now..:coffee::coffee:

Urch...the palace is spot on...

About the EWCM...i have EWCM now! Dont understand why i always seem to have it ALL the time... so really cant help you with that...i also bleed slightly around ovulation sometimes (which is supposed to be extra fertile??? so why i am not pregnant yet??!)

I dont know, but i always have a lot of EWCM every month and cannot tell when O is just based on this.....


bought foilic acid for OH this month as read something about improving sperm count???

Dunno.....suppose after 11 months, you`d try anything.....

Good Luck people


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hehe! I have the same rule, no flying solo during O week ;)

Sue my blood tests are basically for a few things, I have been feeling run down, tired and blah for the last few months. I have been exercizing and watching what I eat and cannot lose the last 8kg from my pregnancy and I am still losing my hair like crazy even though I stopped bf'ing my son at 5 mos and he is now 13 mos. That plus my MMC in April and my 2 chemicals since they want to see if things are "normal" I don't know... maybe nothing is wrong, but thyroid problems run in my family and my Dr. seems to think that is what it may be. I hope whatever it is if anytihng it can be fixed easily. If everything comes back as normal I don't know what I will do LOL I just know I am not 100% and I don't feel like myself you know?
Anyways going to go start making supper... Hope you are all well and to those in their O week keep :sex:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well hopefully they'll find something Scorpiodragon, and then they can treat it!

CD16 and my EIGHTH day of High today. Getting a bit frustrated now. Come on the Peaks. Had sex this morning anyway. Am a bit fed up with Sex Week now.


----------



## Pimms

Morning all

Well CD13 and still reading low - bah!!!! Last month i was reading high from CD11 - maybe after last months chemical my body is a bit screwed :shrug:


----------



## urchin

CD9 for me (ignor the ticker, the wee gingerbread man's got ahead of himself) and I have a High 
So, I calculate that as 3 lows, 1 high :D

But

and this is the annoying bit

We are away camping this weekend - with a load of people from another forum that I go on ..... so getting any strumping in is gonna be tricky.
I am very good at being quiet, but then when you're in tents you may as well be in the same room! I'll let you know on Sunday how it went :rofl:

Mr Urch is, as I type this, secreted away in a wee room with a cup - he's gonna let me know how he got on......Go Mr Urch, Go!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch - you'll have to sneak away from the tents for a bit of al fresco delight. 

Go Mr Urch! Fill that cup!


----------



## fuzzylu

well My OH has been back since sat so im a very happy bunny:happydance:
af not arrived yet but expecting it in the next few days then can concentrate on making babies.
I had to call the Drs today for the results of the day 21 progesterone test, however the receptionist didn't understand the results and couldnt tell me what the normal level was:dohh:. i tried looking it up but keep getting different answers, so my question is what are the normal levels of the day 21 test?

Thanks


----------



## LadyK

fuzzylu said:


> well My OH has been back since sat so im a very happy bunny:happydance:
> af not arrived yet but expecting it in the next few days then can concentrate on making babies.
> I had to call the Drs today for the results of the day 21 progesterone test, however the receptionist didn't understand the results and couldnt tell me what the normal level was:dohh:. i tried looking it up but keep getting different answers, so my question is what are the normal levels of the day 21 test?
> 
> Thanks

I had 2 of these tests done on consecutive months (as I'm nearly 40 the GP wanted to be sure I'm ovulating OK). I don't know what the "normal" levels are, but my results were 60 on Cycle 1 and 77 on Cycle 2, which the Doc said were fine.


----------



## fuzzylu

well the receptionist said my results were 26.9 but im not sure she was even reading the results correctly, im getting worried now that there might be a problem. my fertility monitor said i ovulated on cd 9 but if the blood results say i didn't ovulate why would the monitor say i did....?


----------



## urchin

Hi fuzzylu - the monitor can't tell you that you've ovulated, only temping will do that. The monitor picks up a surge in LH (lutinising hormine) which tells you that your body is _gearing up to ovulate_ (in the same way that other OPKs do) but it can't tell you if your body actually followed through. Temping tells you when you _have ovulated_ but can only tell you retrospectively, so most people who temp also do some form of OPK to give them some warning that ovulation is imminent - hope that makes sense :D

Sue - al fresco delight is always a winner with me, but I don't fancy lieing with my bum propped up on an anthill for half an hour after, to keep the swimmers where they need to be :rofl:

.....and mighty though Mr Urch is, I think expecting a cup full is a little too much to ask of any man :D


----------



## LadyK

fuzzylu said:


> well the receptionist said my results were 26.9 but im not sure she was even reading the results correctly, im getting worried now that there might be a problem. my fertility monitor said i ovulated on cd 9 but if the blood results say i didn't ovulate why would the monitor say i did....?

Must admit Im not convinced my monitor is giving me correct results as Ive had O on CD13 last cycle and CD11 this cycle, which seems a bit early to me. Im going to get an OPK for next month and use that when my monitor gives me a Peak to check that the 2 correlate! Although the monitor is supposed to be 99% accurate so who knows! I guess only your Doctor can tell you what your results mean, are you actually booked in to go and see her? Have you had your FSH levels done too?


----------



## fuzzylu

the dr just called me back apparently all my bloods were normal including the fSH. but the progesterone was inconclusive, there was no result for it (not sure y the receptionist told me that there was) so i have to have the levels repeated will need to wait for the monitor to show a peak again as i have irregular cycles so have no idea when i ovulate.
this is all to complicated for me. we are getting married in 7 weeks, i might wait till after that then start looking into taking something to help regulate my cycles so at least i can keep track of it a little better.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Urchin, I think we should make you a banner for Mr. Urch 'Team keep the soup in the cup!' I hope his results come back good. :happydance: Did they suggest trying Chlomid or similar while you wait till your tests?

Got to say Lady K, i'm feeling a bit confused about the montior too. I'm on day 18 and had 6 days of highs but no peak, it's only my first month using the monitor so hoping it's just getting to know me and that it'll be better next month if nothing happens this cycle. 

Thank you Sue for explaning the luteal phase, I have been worried that mine might be short and knowing that Vitamins can possibly help is good. I've only just started temps properly and hope i'll get a better idea at the end of this cycle.

And good news Fuzzylu that your bloods came back normal. It must be a lot to have going around in your head when your so close to your wedding..very exciting time..perhaps timing for a honeymoon sticky bean :baby:


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies, 

Well day 12 for me now and still low. My first high was day 13 last month so fingers crossed for the weekend! hoping everything is back to normal after last month. DH has been very ill with suspected swine flu but is on the mend now thankfully (no thanks to the Tamiflu as that just made him worse!) just in time for some serious:sex:, was worried we were gonna miss this month, just hope his little swimmers are back on form too. 

Urchin - I hope Mr Urchin performed as required today, would be most impressed if he could fill the cup though! The alfresco :sex: sounds good but like you say keeping everything where it needs to be may prove tricky!
Fuzzylu - it's good that your blood tests are normal. You must be so excited about the wedding, i think if had been TTC and planning a wedding at the same time my poor husband would have done a runner (i wasnt a bridezilla but my mother in law did push me to the limit :wacko:)
Pimms - fingers crossed for some highs for you this weekend - i had a chemical last month too so waiting to see if everythings back to normal too!

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend :winkwink:


----------



## fluffyblue

im on CD13 3rd day of highs but OPK's are getting darker too so hopefully that surge will come, have BD on CD 10, 11, 12 and not doing 13 but will tomorrow morning and possibly every day till peak ! Dont want to spoil the quality tho. Considering I had didnt get surge till CD20 last month think the Vit B has shaved some off cycle - hopefully anyway.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am a little confused as despite 8 days of highs, a cheapie OPK today gave not even the slightest hint of a line. Absolutely nothing, nada. I had been hoping for a Peak tomorrow but now I think perhaps the Clomid hasn't done its job after all. Very dispiriting.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Don't be dispirited Sue..hang in there. It could have been the cheapie OPK, I didn't find them very good at all hence why I got the CBFM. Perhaps the monitor is picking up other levels,not just LH and thats why your getting highs. What are your temps like at the moment?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You can see my temps in the link in my sig below. I certainly haven't ovulated yet.

I guess, since my average cycle is 31 days and I'm only on CD16, I can continue to keep hoping for at least another 4 or 5 days. I'm fed up with all the :sex: though! If I don't get a Peak tomorrow I'm not having sex tomorrow. Bah.


----------



## Miss-Boo

on my third high today, i'll be away from home overnight tomorrow so I've got to be up and ready to :sex: early tomorrow morning!
I think i'll be seeing a peak. I got a big lump of uber stretchy EWCM this morning, I've never had that much before, I was amazed!


----------



## Makeupdubai

Yep i got my peak today!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I did not get my Peak today :hissy:

BUT I did get a temperature tip and a big 'ole lump of EWCM this morning (I even did the water test to check it wasn't just leftover semen) so I think perhaps the Clomid has thrown the CBFM off track. I shall just have to hope for a temperature rise tomorrow.

Of course, this means I can't have a drink today and I have to go to a birthday celebration and everyone's going to wonder why I'm not drinking and they're going to assume I'm pregnant when I'm NOT. Bah.


----------



## scorpiodragon

ahh poor you Sue! Sounds like you'll get your peak tomorrow though!
Guess what I am on CD 10 and have been low since CD 6, however I missed my CD 7 test (oops) and went to peak today!!! WTF?? Do you think it has anything to do with the missed test? Arghh that is sooooo early for me! Well we :sex: last but umm... I don't think it really counts we were in the hot tub :blush: and well who know if ANYTHING can survive and DH laughed afterwards and said how are you going to put your legs up now :haha: So we better get it on today/tonight/tomorrow!! Darn it! I was expecting at least a couple of highs... weird. Maybe it was the chemical and lateness of AF last month? who knows... could be the monitor is off... I can't really tell my CM right now, seems watery but could be left over from last night. Sue what is the "water test?"
Oh but on a plus note before we bd'd in the tub, I used preseed! :shrug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The water test: if you're not sure if you've got EWCM or it's leftover semen, put it in some water. If it dissolves, it's semen, if it clumps it's EWCM.

Of course, I'm not sure of the scientific validity of this claim. It's just something I heard.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hmmm... I must try this water test.
Well I am baffled about this low to peak thing, but thinking about it I usually get a peak on CD 12 or 13 and since AF was 3 days late due to the chemical pregnancy, getting my peak on CD 10 actually does make sense... somewhat :)
I just did an OPK and it was dark but I am not sure I would call it +, I think I will do another one this afternoon or in the evening... Worst thing is I was drinking and up late last night, plus the little guy woke up around 3am so my temp is all messed up and well that makes things even more confusing!
Well going to go pounce on DH while the litle one is taking his nap hehe!


----------



## Pimms

CD14 and at last a high :happydance: so we :sex: this morning

scorpiodragon - i missed a test a few days ago and then yesterday i was still on low, so not sure what happened to you, but its good news that you got your peak.

Fingers crossed for you Sue, that you will peak in the next day or so:thumbup:


----------



## modo

Hmm 

I am on CD 16 but and the moniter decided I am on high fertility but it didn't ask me to poas. Has something gone wrong?


----------



## Pimms

modo said:


> Hmm
> 
> I am on CD 16 but and the moniter decided I am on high fertility but it didn't ask me to poas. Has something gone wrong?

I think thats unusual - give the support people at clearblue a ring to see if they have any idea


----------



## ginger863

Cd13 and still low for me today, was sure i was gonna get a high today, have had lots of CM:blush:
Hubby and i :sex: this morning anyway, just incase. He's been looking forward to sex week so didnt seem fair to keep him waiting lol!
Got a feeling my body's gonna wait til hubby goes away again this week then ovulate. Think it's time to have words with my monitor :grr:

Pimms good news on your high

Sue, fx'd for a peak for you this weekend


----------



## emsiee

Hi all,

well, CD10 for me and the monitor asked me POAS today for the first time...low though.. but never expected a high just yet anyway.


I do have EWCM though, but this isnt unusual for me...

OH at docs on Friday to see if we can get him to do a "sample"..

Good Luck to everyone this month and have a good weekend!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!

So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!
> 
> So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.

Yeah Sue :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

CD15 and i had one high yesterday and thought i would get a few more highs, - i woke up this morning and have a peak :happydance: which completely threw me!!!! I know i should be happy, but it left me confused??? Especially cause last month i had 3/4 highs - i'll stop complaining now :happydance:


----------



## mamawannabe

Morning Ladies, I know I haven't posted for a while but been sunning myself on holiday...bliss!

Well I am posting to have a rant as have the step kids here this weekend and they dont know we are trying for a baby so cant have a rant to my DH. I am now coming to the end of my second month of using the CBFM and still have not had any peaks... what is wrong with me. Last month I had highs from CD12 to CD26 and this month I have had highs from CD7! I have tested positive for ovulation around CD12/CD13 as expected by nothing on my little white friend. I was so looking forward to starting to use the monitor but now it has made me worried something is wrong!

Sorry about that. I am not expecting any answers just needed to vent. Nertherless we are still bedding like mad in the hope that something might happen!!!!


----------



## mamawannabe

Sue Dunhym said:


> Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!
> 
> So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.


ha ha ha..... I did that last night but with a sneeze. I am beginning to realise that bedding week and having a cold does not go well!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Pimms said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!
> 
> So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.
> 
> Yeah Sue :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> CD15 and i had one high yesterday and thought i would get a few more highs, - i woke up this morning and have a peak :happydance: which completely threw me!!!! I know i should be happy, but it left me confused??? Especially cause last month i had 3/4 highs - i'll stop complaining now :happydance:Click to expand...

I think it may have something to do with the missing test, cause the same thing happened to me... good thing for me is I had a good temp drop this am which usually means O day so I am glad I can get in another "romp" lol


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY SUE!! :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

Sue Dunhym said:


> Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!
> 
> So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.

Ohhh Sue you are so funny with some of your posts sometimes :haha: - glad you got a peak, im feeling after 5 highs im getting nowhere :cry:

On CD 15 5th high - OPK still lighter but getting darker so gonna be here soon I just hate the wait :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Lots of BD tho and timing it so hubs thinks its spontaneous and its working - no limps yet lol !


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Stop the presses! I finally got my peak!
> 
> So we :sex: this morning BUT I accidentally coughed straight afterwards and most of it, er, shot out :D So might have another go tonight.

OMG that happened to me too recently!


----------



## urchin

LOL Sue - I am trying not to imagine that too graphically ....... and failing!

CD11 for me and still High - expecting Peaks soon :D

I've had a lovely weekend camping with some people from another forum I go on. I'd not met any of them before, but I'm a sociable kinda bird so had a good time with all the new people. Even Mr Urch said he'd had a good weekend; a bit random but fun all the same (I now owe him a Capri weekend I think)

back home now - am all excited because the builder-man finished reinforcing and boarding out my loft, so I have moved all the things that were cluttering up my bedroom up there......and cleared up all the dust and mess that he made....and dressed my bed with my lovely new bedding that I bought from Selfridges a couple of weeks ago....lovely crisp white embroidered bedsheets all new and lovely - and about to be despoiled as I have plans for my boy tonight ;D


----------



## xjulesx

I have just bought the cbfm (it hasnt arrived yet). I currently work shifts (four 12 hour days then four days off then four 12 hour night shifts then four days off etc.etc.) Will this effect my results? When do you think I should be poas? is any one else in the same situation? 

Thanks guys and good luck!

Jules:kiss:


----------



## soon2 b wifey

interesting b/c me and hubby are going to try to use it to help this month as soon as af , if this is af , is done


----------



## SisterDisco-x

so i'm on day 10 of cbfm
& still have only low readings.
should i be worried? :/
well i am already otherwise i wouldn't be asking


----------



## Sue Dunhym

SisterDisco - I wouldn't worry too much, CD is still quite early. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

xjulesx said:


> I have just bought the cbfm (it hasnt arrived yet). I currently work shifts (four 12 hour days then four days off then four 12 hour night shifts then four days off etc.etc.) Will this effect my results? When do you think I should be poas? is any one else in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks guys and good luck!
> 
> Jules:kiss:

It's a tricky one. Is there a time you can pick that you think you'll be free to POAS every day? Are you always home at 6am, for example?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, it's my second Peak day today. Already :sex: this morning and managed not to cough afterwards :D

So now I just have to hope and pray I get a rise in temperature tomorrow.


----------



## Pimms

CD16 for me and second day of peak - will also :sex:tonight just in case. And then i enter my two week wait


----------



## SisterDisco-x

It is also my first month of using it, but they normally come about around the same date every month
so about 30-31
my last one was the first after a one cycle on bcp.
& did take a while for that one to come along.
hoping It goes up to high, i'm a complete worrier anyway lol.

hope your peaks turn into a positive hpt. :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

SisterDisco-x said:


> It is also my first month of using it, but they normally come about around the same date every month
> so about 30-31
> my last one was the first after a one cycle on bcp.
> & did take a while for that one to come along.
> hoping It goes up to high, i'm a complete worrier anyway lol.
> 
> hope your peaks turn into a positive hpt. :)

Well if your cycle is 30 days, and your luteal phase is 14 days, you're still not due to ovulate for another 6 days. Stop worrying :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> CD16 for me and second day of peak - will also :sex:tonight just in case. And then i enter my two week wait

We'll be 2WW buddies.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

i need to stop don't i ! 
can you just go from a low reading to a peak?
or do you have to have like a low, high then a peak.


----------



## Pimms

SisterDisco-x said:


> i need to stop don't i !
> can you just go from a low reading to a peak?
> or do you have to have like a low, high then a peak.

Yep stop 

Generally it will go from low, high, peak. Last month i had quite a few lows, 3/4 highs and two peaks. This month i had 2 lows, 1 high and now 2peaks


----------



## SisterDisco-x

i'll get use to it!
i suppose i come on 31st july. so my next should be due about 31st august, so i still have quite a lot of time to ovulate.
i've only just realised that it was that long :dohh:
doesn't usually feel like it.
but i've been on bcp so i've been use to my body on that. & your natural cycle is different lol


----------



## modo

I am on the 3rd day of my 2WW and I think I have been pretty relaxed. I have had some "symptoms" but nothing that cannot be attributed to something else, so not really thinking about it too much (yet)!


----------



## urchin

Got it all crossed for you Sue - really hope the clomid has done its job for you ....fingers crossed for you too modo & pimms x

4th High for me today - probably just as well I'm not Peaking as I was a bit naughty last night and strumped in a less than ideal TTC fashion:blush: was blummin good though :winkwink:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Urch, you swallowed, didn't you? ;)


----------



## lili24

Hahaha!

I'm 10dpo, no hint of a line on any tests..bah! 

Good luck ladies xx


----------



## urchin

lol Sue - nooo the goop went where it's meant to go, but I understand that saliva is not a good substance to add into the TTC equation, and well, we were just back from a weekend of grubby camping sans showers, and we had both hopped in the tub and scrubbed ourselves clean and and and......well, certain things just needed licking!


----------



## emsiee

Lol Urchin...:haha:

Well i got highs yesterday and today..much earlier than last month although i dont think the stick worked this morning as the wee didnt seem to totally cover the line bit?! The monitor still read it anyway so im not worrying.

Hope the Clomid has worked for you Sue...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Interestingly, my mum said that it was Clomid that helped her finally conceive me after 9 years of trying. Nine years, can you imagine?

Thank god it was less enlightened times and they weren't allowed to adopt (because they're deaf), otherwise I probably wouldn't exist.


----------



## chanel

Afternoon ladies,

Well i got the monitor last wednesday which was great.. got it all set up. 

However i missed POAS for CD6 will that matter ?? (i was away for a few days and slept in passed the time at which i was able to poas! :dohh:). 

So, I am on CD7 today, switched on the monitor ( at the right time :happydance: )today and it asked for a stick so after figuring out how to get the stick in the monitor :wacko: and waiting the 5 minutes it gave me a high reading today... does that sound right to you girls??? Or might it be wrong because i didn't POAS yesterday?

I have suffered from irregualar cycles in the past but the past 2 cycles i have had about a 25/26 day cycle and oving on CD11 so am hoping my cycles have eventually settled down following a mmc in nov 2008. 

TIA Cx.


----------



## cheerfulangel

I'm sure you'll be ok Fluffyblue, I had 10 days of highs before getting my first peak this morning!! I was so excited to see it as I was beginning to get disheartened with all the highs and no change :happydance:

Pimms and Sue i'll be in the 2ww with you..will be temping in the morn with fingers crossed!! 

Chanel i'm glad you admitted to having trouble putting the stick in, I did too!! My monitor must have thought 'ouch, you don't stick it in that way!!' I think if you normally ov on cd11 then highs on cd7 would be in line with it..hope you get your peak in a few days. Sorry to hear about your mmc :hugs:


----------



## Pimms

Lili24 - Ooh keeping me fingers crossed for you :thumbup:

Urchin - this happened to hubby and i on Sat and then had my first peak Sun morning so was fuming with hubby that it was a waste - made up for it yesterday 

Cheerfulangel - another one to add to the 2ww. I have promised myself that i wont symptom spot or get anxious the entire time, but i know i will - aarrrrggghhh


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm on my second peak day
it was so exciting to see the little eggy symbol for the first time! :happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I got a temp jump this morning, so on CD 11 I ovulated! Wow so early for me, thank you CBFM without you I would be thinking I am due to ovulate on Tuesday!!
Sue, Modo, Pimms, CheerfulAngel and Miss-Boo looks like we'll be in the 2WW together again! :) I hope you get that temp rise Sue, I have a RL friend that started recently on Clomid and she said that apparently 75%-80% of women start ovulating within 3 months of use! FX'd
Urchin glad it was a good night for ya! hehe! hope you get your peak soon!
Chanel my first month using the CBFM I got highs from CD6 to CD12 so don't worry it is getting to know you...
Hope you're all having a good one!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well CD16 and my 6th high trying NOT to get disheartened as I ovulated on day 19 last month - I know I am impatient. My CB Digi is negative as well but I do have a higher cervix and some clear stretchy mucus. Hubby doesnt want to do it today ! but we managed twice yesterday dont know whats going on with him no limp ones as yet lol, we had "problems" last month nothing this month yipeeee. Im off to specialist this avo to start my testing so fingers crossed will get some answers bout my MC xx


----------



## mamawannabe

Fantastic... my day gets worse and worse. Just called the CBFM helpline to ask if there was any reason as to why I had *never* had a peak for the two cylces I have been using it thinking they would just tell me its nothing to worry about and its just the monitor getting to know me. However, the lovely lady told me quite the opposite and, after answering yes to the majority of the questions, said that it is unusal to have not had a peak and suggest I contact me GP. I now feel even worse than before :cry:


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear that mamawannabe - but

if there's a problem it's better that it's picked up sooner rather than later.....i hope the GP can shed some more light on it for you xx


----------



## cheerfulangel

That is a shame mamawannabe. Like Urchin says, at least you can go to the GP and ask them for advice and any tests rather than keep waiting. Do you have a helpful GP? Mine would say "oh they settle down" as my cycle has been quite irregular in the past. It's taken till 32 for them to "settle down!" and i'm still not sure if they have!!

Goodluck with your tests fluffyblue. I had clear stretchy CM yesterday before I got my peak today..hope it's the same for you.

And congrats Miss-boo..two peak days..hope lots of bding!!

Scorpiodragon..lucky thing you had the monitor to tell you you ovulate early. Did you realise that before? I'm on cd21 and just got a peak, I didn't realise I ovulated so late in my cycle and wouldn't have know without the CBFM..oops, sounds like a sales pitch!!


----------



## mamawannabe

cheerfulangel said:


> That is a shame mamawannabe. Like Urchin says, at least you can go to the GP and ask them for advice and any tests rather than keep waiting. Do you have a helpful GP? Mine would say "oh they settle down" as my cycle has been quite irregular in the past. It's taken till 32 for them to "settle down!" and i'm still not sure if they have!!
> 
> Goodluck with your tests fluffyblue. I had clear stretchy CM yesterday before I got my peak today..hope it's the same for you.
> 
> And congrats Miss-boo..two peak days..hope lots of bding!!
> 
> Scorpiodragon..lucky thing you had the monitor to tell you you ovulate early. Did you realise that before? I'm on cd21 and just got a peak, I didn't realise I ovulated so late in my cycle and wouldn't have know without the CBFM..oops, sounds like a sales pitch!!

Thanks cheerfulangel. Unfortunately I do not have a helpful GP at all and as I have only ever had to go to him in the past to get the pill I hadn't bothered changing. So now, on top of everything else, I have to change my doctor which is such a palava! Why is nothing simple. In all fairness though I dont mind it taking a bit of time because part of me doesn't want to find out :blush:


----------



## EternalRose

Hi everyone, I was meant to be joining you this month as the monitor was my birthday present, but ive just done a test and its positive, ive posted a picture of it in the BFP announcements so I guess I wont be joining you..x


----------



## urchin

Awh ...... how _very disappointing!_ :rofl: now you wont get to play with your machine - I expect you're gutted! :D

xxx (big congratulations!)


----------



## EternalRose

I know I must admit I was looking forward to playing with my new toy, ive just sent the OH to get another test, as I dont believe it to be honest. lol.


----------



## urchin

I'll swap ya - you play with my CBFM, and I'll have your BFP!:hugs:


----------



## xjulesx

Sue Dunhym said:


> xjulesx said:
> 
> 
> I have just bought the cbfm (it hasnt arrived yet). I currently work shifts (four 12 hour days then four days off then four 12 hour night shifts then four days off etc.etc.) Will this effect my results? When do you think I should be poas? is any one else in the same situation?
> 
> Thanks guys and good luck!
> 
> Jules:kiss:
> 
> It's a tricky one. Is there a time you can pick that you think you'll be free to POAS every day? Are you always home at 6am, for example?Click to expand...


Thank you for replying....Im always at home at 7.45 am but some mornings i will off just finished a night shift and sometimes I will off just woken up, does it matter if its not the first urine of the morning?

Also im going away for a couple of days and cant take the moniter...im flying and only taking hand luggage so dont want security to take the moniter off of me (it would be my luck that they would!) so does it matter I miss a couple of days (2 maybe 3) of using it? Im still waiting for it to arrive so dont really understand it yet, would be great if you guys could offer your opinions!

Thanks so much and good luck to us all!!!!


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Eternal Rose!!! :thumbup:

You must be over the moon!!! xx


----------



## Bingo

Hey there, big congrats to you. :happydance: You can save your minitor for next time! :winkwink:



EternalRose said:


> Hi everyone, I was meant to be joining you this month as the monitor was my birthday present, but ive just done a test and its positive, ive posted a picture of it in the BFP announcements so I guess I wont be joining you..x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi All - just come back from my tests, had 7 blood tests and gotta have scan and CD21 blood tests, specialist was brill so gotta go back next monday even though ill be CD23 to check my progesterone. 

Scan booked for 7th September to check ovaries etc but am glad i am now in the system maybe some answers for my angels. 

So for this cycles just gonna carry on :sex: and home the :spermy:reaches my eggy. Hubby wont BD tonight so I am :sulk: - 

I hope im gonna get me peak soon x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

xjulesx said:


> Thank you for replying....Im always at home at 7.45 am but some mornings i will off just finished a night shift and sometimes I will off just woken up, does it matter if its not the first urine of the morning?
> 
> Also im going away for a couple of days and cant take the moniter...im flying and only taking hand luggage so dont want security to take the moniter off of me (it would be my luck that they would!) so does it matter I miss a couple of days (2 maybe 3) of using it? Im still waiting for it to arrive so dont really understand it yet, would be great if you guys could offer your opinions!
> 
> Thanks so much and good luck to us all!!!!

To be honest, I'm not sure how you could make it work because you do need to use your first urine of the day and it does need to be within the same 4 hour window every day. It may be that the CBFM just isn't practical for you I'm afraid, but you can ring the helpline number and they might be able to give you some better advice.


----------



## ginger863

well after worrying about still being on lows on CD14 i have today gone from low straight to peak and skipped highs completely this month? Any idea why this might be? had 2 highs before my peak last month and am a bit worried we may not have as good a chance this month now as we haven't been :sex: in the days up to my peak. We :sex: on saturday morning just cos we felt like it but that's it really. When my monitor said peak this morning DH was woken up abruptly and told he had a busy day ahead, now we're on a mission to :sex: as many times as possible before tomorrow afternoon when DH goes off back to work.

Congratulations Eternal Rose, hope you have a h&h 9 months 

Fxd for everyone going in to the 2ww, hope this is a good month for :bfp:'s


----------



## urchin

ginger - you should be fine.....you hit the mark on saturday, so if you manage today and tomorrow you should pretty much have this month covered :D


----------



## ginger863

Thanks urchin, was just a bit shocked to see it go straight to high. Managed a lunch break quickie today :blush: and planning to try and persuade him again this evening, the words ' i'm not a machine' have been uttered already bless him, i'm sure he'll cope!


----------



## urchin

don't worry if he can't manage it again tonight ginger - in fact its probably more important that he can :sex: tomorrow ..... so if you think you are in danger of wearing him out - give him a break tonight then harass him for strumpage tomorrow :D


----------



## Jessa

Hi All,
I just bought a CBFM today for $60 Canadian (they're $250 brand new here) from a woman who had used it for two months, so I think I got a good deal. I've reset it and cleaned it well. I'm now waiting until Wednesday-ish for my next period to start so I can start using it. I look forward to following this thread and comparing things with everyone! :)


----------



## xjulesx

EternalRose said:


> Hi everyone, I was meant to be joining you this month as the monitor was my birthday present, but ive just done a test and its positive, ive posted a picture of it in the BFP announcements so I guess I wont be joining you..x

Congratulations! your so lucky xx


----------



## xjulesx

Sue Dunhym said:


> xjulesx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying....Im always at home at 7.45 am but some mornings i will off just finished a night shift and sometimes I will off just woken up, does it matter if its not the first urine of the morning?
> 
> Also im going away for a couple of days and cant take the moniter...im flying and only taking hand luggage so dont want security to take the moniter off of me (it would be my luck that they would!) so does it matter I miss a couple of days (2 maybe 3) of using it? Im still waiting for it to arrive so dont really understand it yet, would be great if you guys could offer your opinions!
> 
> Thanks so much and good luck to us all!!!!
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure how you could make it work because you do need to use your first urine of the day and it does need to be within the same 4 hour window every day. It may be that the CBFM just isn't practical for you I'm afraid, but you can ring the helpline number and they might be able to give you some better advice.Click to expand...



Oohhh this answer makes me sad, i was reallly counting on using the cbfm, oh well il pop it in ebay! Thanks x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Cheerful Angel - I have no idea why I ovulated so early this month usually I am CD13-CD15 so I am glad...
Mamawannabe - Don't worry about this too much, this person at "tech support" is not a Dr. and honestly should not have said that to you! Do you chart your temps?

Well today one of my good friends just told me she is pregnant after trying for 2 months... UNBELIEVEABLE! The way she said it was "so I have to quit smoking..." I am so annoyed... it is so hard to be happy for her :cry: I feel horrible for saying that, but that is honestly how I feel. I am doing everytihng right and taking care of myself and she isn't and gets pregnant after 2 months of hardly trying. I am so upset, I don't know how I am going to deal with this every time we talk and see each other it is going to be so damn hard! God I hope this month is it for me... I am starting to feel broken :sad1:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Jessa said:


> Hi All,
> I just bought a CBFM today for $60 Canadian (they're $250 brand new here) from a woman who had used it for two months, so I think I got a good deal. I've reset it and cleaned it well. I'm now waiting until Wednesday-ish for my next period to start so I can start using it. I look forward to following this thread and comparing things with everyone! :)

Hi Jessa! Welcome to the gang :D



xjulesx said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xjulesx said:
> 
> 
> Thank you for replying....Im always at home at 7.45 am but some mornings i will off just finished a night shift and sometimes I will off just woken up, does it matter if its not the first urine of the morning?
> 
> Also im going away for a couple of days and cant take the moniter...im flying and only taking hand luggage so dont want security to take the moniter off of me (it would be my luck that they would!) so does it matter I miss a couple of days (2 maybe 3) of using it? Im still waiting for it to arrive so dont really understand it yet, would be great if you guys could offer your opinions!
> 
> Thanks so much and good luck to us all!!!!
> 
> To be honest, I'm not sure how you could make it work because you do need to use your first urine of the day and it does need to be within the same 4 hour window every day. It may be that the CBFM just isn't practical for you I'm afraid, but you can ring the helpline number and they might be able to give you some better advice.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Oohhh this answer makes me sad, i was reallly counting on using the cbfm, oh well il pop it in ebay! Thanks xClick to expand...

Don't give it up just on my advice! Do phone the helpline, they may be able to find a way to make it work for you.



scorpiodragon said:


> Cheerful Angel - I have no idea why I ovulated so early this month usually I am CD13-CD15 so I am glad...
> Mamawannabe - Don't worry about this too much, this person at "tech support" is not a Dr. and honestly should not have said that to you! Do you chart your temps?
> 
> Well today one of my good friends just told me she is pregnant after trying for 2 months... UNBELIEVEABLE! The way she said it was "so I have to quit smoking..." I am so annoyed... it is so hard to be happy for her :cry: I feel horrible for saying that, but that is honestly how I feel. I am doing everytihng right and taking care of myself and she isn't and gets pregnant after 2 months of hardly trying. I am so upset, I don't know how I am going to deal with this every time we talk and see each other it is going to be so damn hard! God I hope this month is it for me... I am starting to feel broken :sad1:

How frustrating and sad for you :( It's perfectly understandable to be upset when she so easily got what you so desperately want. You're not broken, you will get there, and it'll be all the sweeter for being so wanted. When I get upset when people fall pregnant easily, I try to remind myself that it isn't like there's a finite amount of babies in the world - their having a baby does not make it any less likely that I will have one. :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me....


I GOT A TEMPERATURE RISE :happydance:

Of course, it needs to be sustained over the next few days but this is the first time I have ever had an obvious temperature rise after Peak days. I am, of course, very excited. I don't even mind if I don't fall pregnant this month, just a sustain temp rise and so definite ovulation would be enough. 

But look at my chart! Ignore yesterday and Saturday's temps, they need to be disregarded for various reasons. So at 36.66, today is my highest non-discarded temp. EXCITED.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> As for me....
> 
> 
> I GOT A TEMPERATURE RISE :happydance:
> 
> Of course, it needs to be sustained over the next few days but this is the first time I have ever had an obvious temperature rise after Peak days. I am, of course, very excited. I don't even mind if I don't fall pregnant this month, just a sustain temp rise and so definite ovulation would be enough.
> 
> But look at my chart! Ignore yesterday and Saturday's temps, they need to be disregarded for various reasons. So at 36.66, today is my highest non-discarded temp. EXCITED.

Yey Sue :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

Welcome Jessa - you'll soon be caressing your CBFM like the rest of us and willing it to Peak! ..... or not, if you have something inconvenient planned for the weekend :D

and talking of Peaks - I got mine this morning :happydance: 
So, can't remember who asked this, but that makes me: 3 lows, 4 highs then peaks for this month

I managed to talk Mr Urch into a bit of strumpage last night (this time in textbook TTC fashion :blush:) and have pre-warned him that I'm after jumpin his bones tonight as well :kiss:
So I think we're doing all the right things.

No way am I gonna get excited though this month - last month's disappointment was just too much :nope:

and yaaay for Sue - lets hope it stays up there :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

:wacko: Confused here ! - Day 17 got another high dont know when im gonna get a peak :nope: BUT got a positive OPK at 11.30am? - Do you think I will get a peak tomorrow !


----------



## emsiee

Oooooh Sue....hooray!!:thumbup:

scorpiodragon, try not to get disheartened...it WILL happen for you, just not as quickly as some...stinks eh?

Well, on day 3 of high for me, im expecting a peak tomorrow as have EWCM and cannot feel my cervix now....had a little :sex: before work this morning for good measure!!


----------



## urchin

not sure fluffyblue - fingers crossed for you though


----------



## emsiee

fluffyblue said:


> :wacko: Confused here ! - Day 17 got another high dont know when im gonna get a peak :nope: BUT got a positive OPK at 11.30am? - Do you think I will get a peak tomorrow !

Are you using the cheapie ones? If so, i wouldnt go off them at all...so unreliable.

Also, if not, the cfbm may not have caught your surge earlier this morning...looks like you have peaked later on in the morning, so if this is the case, you should get a peak tomorrow i think..


----------



## mamawannabe

scorpiodragon said:


> Cheerful Angel - I have no idea why I ovulated so early this month usually I am CD13-CD15 so I am glad...
> Mamawannabe - Don't worry about this too much, this person at "tech support" is not a Dr. and honestly should not have said that to you! Do you chart your temps?
> 
> Well today one of my good friends just told me she is pregnant after trying for 2 months... UNBELIEVEABLE! The way she said it was "so I have to quit smoking..." I am so annoyed... it is so hard to be happy for her :cry: I feel horrible for saying that, but that is honestly how I feel. I am doing everytihng right and taking care of myself and she isn't and gets pregnant after 2 months of hardly trying. I am so upset, I don't know how I am going to deal with this every time we talk and see each other it is going to be so damn hard! God I hope this month is it for me... I am starting to feel broken :sad1:

Thanks Scorpiodragon, I am just going to keep doing what I am doing and not worry too much about the monitor. If I still dont get a peak on the third cycle then I may speak to my Dr. I used to temp but stopped however took my temperature this morning and it is in my usual "post-ovulation" range. 

I know how you feel about your friend. A friend of mine is pregnant and she has already just had one and this one wasn't planned. I haven't seen her in ages but we are going out tomorrow night and, as awful as it sounds, I am really not looking forward to it at all. She is 39 (I am 28), smokes and drinks like a fish, isn't healthy and manages to fall pregnant just like that.... what am I doing wrong :shrug:


----------



## RedRose

Hello all :waves:

Just stopping by quickly, hope everyone is OK.

Got a peak this morning, CD14. Double checked with a OPK and it's +ve. That's four days earlier than last cycle, which is cool cos I was worried my luteal phase was a bit short, this should hopefully lengthen it a bit. 

Managed to BD Sat, Sun, Mon evening (before the peak) and twice today! Lucky me and OH both have today and tomorrow off work lol :happydance:

Sending lots of good vibes to all xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You girls will like this: After I told Mr Dunhym I got my temperature rise this morning, he asked if that means we have to have sex now, and I said no, it's too late now, but we can still have sex if you want to (big smile)! He replied "Oh no no no, I've done enough." Heh.


----------



## fluffyblue

queenemsie said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> :wacko: Confused here ! - Day 17 got another high dont know when im gonna get a peak :nope: BUT got a positive OPK at 11.30am? - Do you think I will get a peak tomorrow !
> 
> Are you using the cheapie ones? If so, i wouldnt go off them at all...so unreliable.
> 
> Also, if not, the cfbm may not have caught your surge earlier this morning...looks like you have peaked later on in the morning, so if this is the case, you should get a peak tomorrow i think..Click to expand...

Thats what I thought ! Last cycle I seemed to get a dark one at 8pm, the one at 2pm was lighter so you are possibly right, Hubs is home anyway :happydance:


----------



## urchin

That is tooooo funny Sue - poor Mr Dunhym :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Sue Dunhym said:


> You girls will like this: After I told Mr Dunhym I got my temperature rise this morning, he asked if that means we have to have sex now, and I said no, it's too late now, but we can still have sex if you want to (big smile)! He replied "Oh no no no, I've done enough." Heh.

Oh thats so funny - simple things men do, mine just said "so have you had your peak" I said no but got my positive OPK and he said "please dont pressurise me !"


----------



## Jessa

RedRose said:


> Hello all :waves:
> 
> Just stopping by quickly, hope everyone is OK.
> 
> Got a peak this morning, CD14. Double checked with a OPK and it's +ve. That's four days earlier than last cycle, which is cool cos I was worried my luteal phase was a bit short, this should hopefully lengthen it a bit.
> 
> Managed to BD Sat, Sun, Mon evening (before the peak) and twice today! Lucky me and OH both have today and tomorrow off work lol :happydance:
> 
> Sending lots of good vibes to all xxx

Sounds promising! You seem to have timed :sex: really well! Hope it works out for you this cycle! :)


----------



## AJpeartree

RedRose said:


> Hello all :waves:
> 
> Just stopping by quickly, hope everyone is OK.
> 
> Got a peak this morning, CD14. Double checked with a OPK and it's +ve. That's four days earlier than last cycle, which is cool cos I was worried my luteal phase was a bit short, this should hopefully lengthen it a bit.
> 
> Managed to BD Sat, Sun, Mon evening (before the peak) and twice today! Lucky me and OH both have today and tomorrow off work lol :happydance:
> 
> Sending lots of good vibes to all xxx

Sounds FAB!! Keep it up hun! Good luck!!! Isn't the "peak" symbol the best feeling?


----------



## LadyK

I just posted this on another thread but thought you girls might find it interesting. I&#8217;ve just copied & pasted so some of it might not make sense, sorry about that, but sure you&#8217;ll get the gist! 

I have been having a &#8220;chat&#8221; (via email) with a friend of mine today who is also a Doctor (and pregnant via IVF). She says ideally you should be BD&#8217;ing every 3 days or so, so that way sperm is always fresh and no dead ones, abstaining for long periods of 1 week or more just means the next time your OH ejaculates it just gives rubbish dead ones & no good ones. Also should then abstain for 2 days just prior to perfect time but otherwise regular BD&#8217;ing every 3-4 days throughout your cycle will work well for most people! 

I use the CBFM, which is supposed to give you 5 days of High fertility before you OV. This is because sperm can survive for up to 5 days. However, this isn&#8217;t true for all woman, only some (depending on your &#8220;environment&#8221;). For the last 2 cycles my monitor has only given me 1 High day before going straight into 2 Peak days and then another High. Having reread the instructions this morning, I remembered that it says when it gives you the first Peak day, this is because it has detected the surge in LH, which means OV should happen 24-36 hours after this. I have also read somewhere (no idea if it is correct or not) that most woman OV between 3-7pm. So I am now going to assume that I OV on my 2nd Peak day (according to the CBFM &#8211; I am also going to use OPKs for the next 2 cycles just to check the 2 tally up!). I&#8217;m not sure we would be capable of BD&#8217;ing every day for several days (getting old you know!), so my plan is to now BD on my 1st H day (as I only get 1 anyway), and then my 2nd P day, and if possible, on the next H day as well! Hopefully this should cover all basesI Think if we started BD&#8217;ing up to 5 days in advance of my 2nd Peak, on the off chance that the sperm may survive until then, we&#8217;d be knackered and fed up by the time it actually came to the crucial moment! Anyway not really sure I&#8217;ve answered the question, and I suppose everyone is different, but just thought I&#8217;d share these words of wisdom and thoughts with you all anyway ;-)


----------



## emsiee

Fluffy blue....



Fingers crossed for that peak tomorrow!!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

queenemsie said:


> Fluffy blue....
> 
> 
> 
> Fingers crossed for that peak tomorrow!!!!

I hope so even I dont think I can take much more :sex:

:pop: (just loved this smilie)


----------



## wanabamom

oh goodie theres a specific place for those of us who use a cbemf..... Squee


----------



## urchin

there is indeed wanabamom - welcome to Team ClearBlue Wonders.....it's very friendly in here, please just dive straight in :D


----------



## ginger863

Welcome wanabamom :thumbup:

Poor mr Dunhym, sounds like you've worn him out this week Sue :winkwink:

Fluffy blue hope your peak comes soon.

Well second day of peak for me today so DH has been warned he will be jumped upon just shortly, it is his birthday though so i'm sure he wont need much persuading! then one more day of :sex: tomorrow then it's back to the 2ww. Trying to be relaxed about everything this month and so far so good, feel quite indifferent about it all at the moment, probably because DH and are both like zombies after 2 days of constant bd'ing:blush: Looking forward to getting back into my passion killing pj's and a good nights sleep after tomorrow!
:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It stayed up! My temperature stayed up! :happydance:

It's not a big rise, only .25, but it is a definite rise and I think when you're temping vaginally the variances are less than when you temp orally.


----------



## RedRose

Hi wanabamom!

Sue- nice one about the temp rise :thumbup:

Lady K- that's really interesting, cheers!

Ginger, we are in exactly the same place. 2nd peak day today, bit more BDing tomorrow, then back into the PJs!!!:haha: Will be trying my very best to stay cool during the 2ww, but I seriously doubt I can manage it.

Have a good day all xx

Need to pop into work now today, so managed to BD this morning first thing.

Oh Mr RedRose has a job interview today, it's one that he really really wants so fingers crossed for him!


----------



## emsiee

I found that too Sue with vaginal temping...woohoo for you!

Good Luck for Mr Red rose..:thumbup:

4th day of high for me...:growlmad: thought id get a peak today, but never mind...my 11 year old son has gone away for the week too so it better hurry up before he gets back!! lol


----------



## Miss-Boo

I've read many girls on here have alot of :sex: around ovulation
me and my man have been making love once every night throughout my highs and peaks until I'm low again. will this be enough to catch eggy?


----------



## klcuk3

Hi Ladies....just wondering if u could help me a little....am looking into getting CBFM but don't know whether its a wise idea. I have PCOS so does that mean it won't work as well?
Also since coming off pill in Jan 2009 my cycles went straight into a pretty regular pattern until this month:
33days
32days
35days
33days
then an annoying 56days!!!

What do you think? Worth a try?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Miss-Boo said:


> I've read many girls on here have alot of :sex: around ovulation
> me and my man have been making love once every night throughout my highs and peaks until I'm low again. will this be enough to catch eggy?

I think once a day is a perfectly good number of times to :sex: and it's certainly enough to catch the egg.



klcuk3 said:


> Hi Ladies....just wondering if u could help me a little....am looking into getting CBFM but don't know whether its a wise idea. I have PCOS so does that mean it won't work as well?
> Also since coming off pill in Jan 2009 my cycles went straight into a pretty regular pattern until this month:
> 33days
> 32days
> 35days
> 33days
> then an annoying 56days!!!
> 
> What do you think? Worth a try?

I think it's definitely worth a try. My cycles vary between 28 and 33 days and I haven't had a problem. You'll just have to hope the 56 days was an aberration and won't happen very often :)


----------



## emsiee

Miss-Boo said:


> I've read many girls on here have alot of :sex: around ovulation
> me and my man have been making love once every night throughout my highs and peaks until I'm low again. will this be enough to catch eggy?

Thats more than enough Miss Boo...we do it every other day around O...sperm lives 3 - 5 days inside you (or so they reckon) so plenty of chances for one to meet the egg....


----------



## Miss-Boo

oh good thank you girls! I was getting worried there, once every night tires me out enough!


----------



## urchin

thats 3 of us then redrose :D I'm 2nd Peak day today too - Mr Urch was in a silly mood last night so took some persuading - still, Urchin prevailed! :D

Lets hope he's a bit more 'in the mood' tonight :wacko:

Congrats to Sue for your temp rise 'staying up there'! long may it continue


----------



## Franki83

well girls, i have got my monitor, i have it all ready and started and ready to go as today is CD1 for me... sooooo, is there any one esle here that does agnus castus, B Vits, Temping....
my hubby asked me if we were gonna still do opk's, i told him there was no point, just stick to what monitor tells us, lol. 
im really looking forward to using it now, lol


----------



## ginger863

Hey franki83, good news on your monitor, it's very exciting when you get to use it for the first time, i hope it does the trick for you very soon. I'm sure my monitor started my POAS addiction though :rofl:

Good news on your temps Sue, fx'd they stay up!

Hope Mr Redrose gets the job he's after.

Well yesterday was my second peak and back down to high today. Am very frustrated though. DH and :sex: after a lovely dinner out for his birthday. No persuasion was required he was very willing but then was unable to (sorry TMI) shoot his load:blush: I wasnt too worried last night and was very understanding telling him not to worry about it as there was always today too which would still be in time but when we woke this morning he wasnt interested at all and i'm worried we just havent done enought to give us our best shot this month. He's never had any trouble before in this department
but last month the same thing happened too when i peaked. I'm not puuting pressure on him to perform and he says i'm not either, he says it's all him putting pressure on himself. Well now he's off back to work and wont see each other for days so no chance to make up for it later today. After last month i even decided not to tell him when i was O'ing incase he felt pressured but he looked at the monitor himself. I'm not angry at him just a bit frustrated really. I know he's desperate to have a baby so dont know whats going on with him, just had to vent on here as i darent say anything to him and make it worse.
Back to the 2ww then and just hope we've done enough, it only takes one i suppose!


----------



## Miss-Boo

I'm only 2dpo and i'm tired of waiting already! haha
I can feel some slight cramping going on..

ah well my mind will be distracted soon as I'm gettting married on saturday!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry to read and run, but I just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all...
Thanks for all your kind words and support! 
Mamawannabe how was your night out? Did you survive? 
Miss-Boo I am impressed with every night! lol Every second is good enough for me, except on my peaks!
Ginger I have had the same thing happen... I think our DH's put a lot of pressure on themselves with out even realizing it... don't worry sounds like everything else was timed well!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sue - glad your temp stayed up!!
Miss Boo I am 3 dpo and I had cramping on 1 & 2 dpo I wonder if it is a sign? LOL already counting the days until testing.... Congrats on the wedding Saturday!!


----------



## modo

Miss-Boo said:


> I'm only 2dpo and i'm tired of waiting already! haha
> I can feel some slight cramping going on..
> 
> ah well my mind will be distracted soon as I'm gettting married on saturday!

Congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Pimms

Miss-Boo said:


> I'm only 2dpo and i'm tired of waiting already! haha
> I can feel some slight cramping going on..
> 
> ah well my mind will be distracted soon as I'm gettting married on saturday!

Congratulations :happydance: 

Im also 2dpo and its sssssooooo frustrating!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Im going to test next thursday :blush:


----------



## Sparklestar

I started using my CBFM today i'm so excited!!! Cd1 hehe and low fertility booooo!


----------



## urchin

lol sparklestar - it''s _bound to be_ low on CD1 you doofus! :D

hope you start getting some highs soon

Congratulations miss-boo, hope you have a fab day on saturday


----------



## mamawannabe

scorpiodragon said:


> Sorry to read and run, but I just wanted to pop in and say hello to you all...
> Thanks for all your kind words and support!
> Mamawannabe how was your night out? Did you survive?
> Miss-Boo I am impressed with every night! lol Every second is good enough for me, except on my peaks!
> Ginger I have had the same thing happen... I think our DH's put a lot of pressure on themselves with out even realizing it... don't worry sounds like everything else was timed well!

Its tonight.. feeling a bit better about it another of my friends is going and she is totally anti-kids so hopefully there wont be too much baby talk!!


----------



## fluffyblue

Well im sick of moaning and bet you all sick of me logging it (yes I can hear you groan - "not her again") !.

Well day 8 of highs no peaks despite two days of smily faces on CB Digi ovulation kit just dont get it maybe my FMU just isnt strong enough !. Anyway OH and I have just decided to BD till Friday then I will retest then (yeah right my POAS addiction doesnt die lol). So we shall just continue in earnest


----------



## EmmaM2

oh my, so much has been happening in clearblue wonders world while i have been away!
Welcome all the newbies, just starting with the CBFM.
Congrats miss-boo - weddings are so exciting. Can't believe you managed to bd before it though, i was so stressed in the week before mine dh wasn't allowed anywhere near me! 
Sounds like lots of people peaking at the mo and on the cusp of the 2ww, or already in it. fingers crossed there will be more team clear blue success stories this month.
Great news about the temp rise Sue, sounds like chlomid is working its wonders for you already. fx for you. 
ginger - sorry about your oh, sounds like he is quite stressed out about the whole thing. I've no experience of this myself but i know a couple of people who have had this with their oh and they found it quite upsetting. It sounds like you got plenty in though so try not to worry about that bit.
Can't keep up with all the other posts, but good luck to all!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi fluffyblue, don't worry, not moaning - just worried by the sounds of it!
From what i hear this can happen, particularly in the first month as the monitor is trying to get to know your body. Sounds like you are doing the right thing though and just bd'ing away. Hope you get your peak soon.


----------



## chanel

fluffyblue said:


> Well im sick of moaning and bet you all sick of me logging it (yes I can hear you groan - "not her again") !.
> 
> Well day 8 of highs no peaks despite two days of smily faces on CB Digi ovulation kit just dont get it maybe my FMU just isnt strong enough !. Anyway OH and I have just decided to BD till Friday then I will retest then (yeah right my POAS addiction doesnt die lol). So we shall just continue in earnest

This is my first month using cbfm and i've been reading highs since my first test on CD7! I have ovd on CD 11 for the past two cycles so am expecting to see a peak in the next couple of days. I am also using OPKs, todays one looks nearly positive so am expecting a positive tomorrow. If i don't get a peak on the cbfm tomorrow or the next day i wont worry too much as i figure it really takes a month to get to know you. Planning on keeping busy with the jiggy though. 

I if i was you i'd take it that the positive smiley face was your surge and consider yourself in the 2ww but on saying that i think you should keep at it just in case you get a peak on that cbfm and kick yourself for stopping to early.

good luck x


----------



## Sparklestar

urchin said:


> lol sparklestar - it''s _bound to be_ low on CD1 you doofus! :D
> 
> hope you start getting some highs soon
> 
> Congratulations miss-boo, hope you have a fab day on saturday



ahahahahahahahahahahaha :dohh: :happydance:


----------



## LadyK

ginger863 said:


> Hey franki83, good news on your monitor, it's very exciting when you get to use it for the first time, i hope it does the trick for you very soon. I'm sure my monitor started my POAS addiction though :rofl:
> 
> Good news on your temps Sue, fx'd they stay up!
> 
> Hope Mr Redrose gets the job he's after.
> 
> Well yesterday was my second peak and back down to high today. Am very frustrated though. DH and :sex: after a lovely dinner out for his birthday. No persuasion was required he was very willing but then was unable to (sorry TMI) shoot his load:blush: I wasnt too worried last night and was very understanding telling him not to worry about it as there was always today too which would still be in time but when we woke this morning he wasnt interested at all and i'm worried we just havent done enought to give us our best shot this month. He's never had any trouble before in this department but last month the same thing happened too when i peaked. I'm not puuting pressure on him to perform and he says i'm not either, he says it's all him putting pressure on himself. Well now he's off back to work and wont see each other for days so no chance to make up for it later today. After last month i even decided not to tell him when i was O'ing incase he felt pressured but he looked at the monitor himself. I'm not angry at him just a bit frustrated really. I know he's desperate to have a baby so dont know whats going on with him, just had to vent on here as i darent say anything to him and make it worse.
> Back to the 2ww then and just hope we've done enough, it only takes one i suppose!

We had this problem this month! My OH only actually managed to "shoot his load" once during the 4 times we BD in 1 week! This was on the night before my first Peak, so I'm pretty sure it won't have happened for us this month)! I'm now 9DPO (I think as not actually sure what day I O'd) and don't feel any different to normal! Our problem was as soon as he tried to enter (sorry TMI) "it" would go soft! We have always used condoms before TTC, and he said that it felt very different and very sensitive without one, and that was the problem. Can't say I've ever heard of that before, but I'm worried that the problem will continue (had same problem last time we BD'd even though it was after fertile time). Anyone else ever experienced this? Want to try and get over this problem before my next fertile time, but problem is I think you get so worried about it happening again, it puts pressure on both of us, that its just going to make matters worse! Sorry I've rambled on a bit there, not posted anything about this up until now because I feel a bit guilty telling strangers about our "problem", but I am worried about it, and like you, don't want to say anything to my OH!


----------



## Pimms

LadyK said:


> ginger863 said:
> 
> 
> Hey franki83, good news on your monitor, it's very exciting when you get to use it for the first time, i hope it does the trick for you very soon. I'm sure my monitor started my POAS addiction though :rofl:
> 
> Good news on your temps Sue, fx'd they stay up!
> 
> Hope Mr Redrose gets the job he's after.
> 
> Well yesterday was my second peak and back down to high today. Am very frustrated though. DH and :sex: after a lovely dinner out for his birthday. No persuasion was required he was very willing but then was unable to (sorry TMI) shoot his load:blush: I wasnt too worried last night and was very understanding telling him not to worry about it as there was always today too which would still be in time but when we woke this morning he wasnt interested at all and i'm worried we just havent done enought to give us our best shot this month. He's never had any trouble before in this department but last month the same thing happened too when i peaked. I'm not puuting pressure on him to perform and he says i'm not either, he says it's all him putting pressure on himself. Well now he's off back to work and wont see each other for days so no chance to make up for it later today. After last month i even decided not to tell him when i was O'ing incase he felt pressured but he looked at the monitor himself. I'm not angry at him just a bit frustrated really. I know he's desperate to have a baby so dont know whats going on with him, just had to vent on here as i darent say anything to him and make it worse.
> Back to the 2ww then and just hope we've done enough, it only takes one i suppose!
> 
> We had this problem this month! My OH only actually managed to "shoot his load" once during the 4 times we BD in 1 week! This was on the night before my first Peak, so I'm pretty sure it won't have happened for us this month)! I'm now 9DPO (I think as not actually sure what day I O'd) and don't feel any different to normal! Our problem was as soon as he tried to enter (sorry TMI) "it" would go soft! We have always used condoms before TTC, and he said that it felt very different and very sensitive without one, and that was the problem. Can't say I've ever heard of that before, but I'm worried that the problem will continue (had same problem last time we BD'd even though it was after fertile time). Anyone else ever experienced this? Want to try and get over this problem before my next fertile time, but problem is I think you get so worried about it happening again, it puts pressure on both of us, that its just going to make matters worse! Sorry I've rambled on a bit there, not posted anything about this up until now because I feel a bit guilty telling strangers about our "problem", but I am worried about it, and like you, don't want to say anything to my OH!Click to expand...

I know it will mean going alone, but maybe dont tell him that you have a peak. Or can he w%nk just before and enter at the right moment. Then again put a hole in the condoms.


----------



## ginger863

Thanks lady K, good to know we're not the only ones. i do feel bad to be talking about it on here but felt i needed to vent a little and i cant vent to him really as like you say i'm scared to make it worse. He doesnt have any problem staying hard, we were at it for quite some time :blush: but he just couldnt produce the goods. We :sex: on saturday just for fun as i was still low on saturday so that was fine, then i went straight from low to peak on monday so we managed to do it on monday too but after these times i couldnt really lie still to keep things in so was hoping yesterday and today would have been better. 
This happened last month too, no problem staying erect but just couldnt shoot his load. This month i was planning on doing as Pimms suggested and not telling him when i peaked but he had a sneaky peak at my monitor when i was out so found out for himself. We have never used condoms and i'd feel a bit devious damaging them if we did. I have tried all manner of things to try and help him finish trust me but nothing seems to do it. Will just have to hope that saturday and mondays efforts were enough for this month and if not will hope that normal services will return next month.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, 

I am on my first cycle with CBFM too and after a frustrating start I am now loving it! 

I usually have a 24 day cycle so was expecting a high by day 7 but it didn't come until day 13 and a peak on day 14. We have been TTC for three months now and I am pretty sure that we BD'd far too early every one of those three months... Doh... 

Fingers crossed for this month although we didn't believe the monitor and started BD'ing around day 8 anyway. It is day 15 today and my second peak and we are both knackered, eighth day in a row!!! DH doesn't finish work tonight until 9.30pm (started at 6.30am!) So I am not expecting great things when he gets home bless him!

Loving this thread. I don't feel quite as crazy and obsessed as I am not alone!


----------



## urchin

Welcome welcome Bella's Momma - yeah, you're in good company alright! :D


----------



## emsiee

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I am on my first cycle with CBFM too and after a frustrating start I am now loving it!
> 
> I usually have a 24 day cycle so was expecting a high by day 7 but it didn't come until day 13 and a peak on day 14. We have been TTC for three months now and I am pretty sure that we BD'd far too early every one of those three months... Doh...
> 
> Fingers crossed for this month although we didn't believe the monitor and started BD'ing around day 8 anyway. It is day 15 today and my second peak and we are both knackered, eighth day in a row!!! DH doesn't finish work tonight until 9.30pm (started at 6.30am!) So I am not expecting great things when he gets home bless him!
> 
> Loving this thread. I don't feel quite as crazy and obsessed as I am not alone!

Welcome 

I had that idea too....2nd cycle for me using CBFM and think i had ovulation all wrong before using it too (for bloody 9 months!).. thought i o`d much earlier than what the monitor says...(but dont really understand it as i was temping with FF!?)

weird! :wacko: but im aint getting into an argument with an £80 monitor! 
If IT says its christmas...its christmas...lol


----------



## fluffyblue

Hey I got my PEAK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

ater 9 days finally - i must learn to curb my impatience :dohh:

Anyway done lots of :sex: and lots more to come - to be honest quite proud of Mr Fluff only had one "NO" this month otherwise he has stepped upto the target and delivered each and every time :haha::haha:

Thanks for your patience with me, hopefully I wont need it next month :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Temperature stayed up! I ovulated! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

So now, for the first time, I can feel like I genuinely am in the 2WW with you all!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Hey I got my PEAK :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ater 9 days finally - i must learn to curb my impatience :dohh:
> 
> Anyway done lots of :sex: and lots more to come - to be honest quite proud of Mr Fluff only had one "NO" this month otherwise he has stepped upto the target and delivered each and every time :haha::haha:
> 
> Thanks for your patience with me, hopefully I wont need it next month :thumbup:

Wahay! Feels good when it finally arrives, doesn't it? And well done Mr Fluff for servicing you so well :D


----------



## RedRose

Hooray for peaks and ovulation!!

I am a doughnut. I woke up, peed on a stick, turned on the monitor and it doesn't bloody want one!

Now I only have 9 sticks for next time :dohh:


----------



## chanel

Morning ladies

woohoo for the 2ww sue... good luck

fluffyblue, great to see you got your peak looks like I was totally wrong, sorry :dohh:

I got my first peak this morning, wasn't sure how the monitor would work for me but so far so good . Almost into the 2ww for me too.... I hate the 2ww, I drive myself nuts just wishing my life away... Hopefully this will be the last 2ww for the next nine months for all of us x


----------



## sh77

Morning all

Congrats Sue! I have been following your journey and some of your post made me smile.

This is my first CBFM cycle. I am on CD11 and it is still showing a low (my cycles are 26-29 days). When do you tend to get your first high and how long are your cycles?? Feeling down about it.

xx


----------



## lioness168

Hi guys, can I join in? This will be my first cycle using the CBFM, I am trying everything to achieve a long awaited BFP. I have just started my third round of Clomid. I have heard that the CBFM will give you more high days than normal as it detects the estrogen levels. Any suggestions on when to bed if there are lots of high days before the peak day? Any advice on using the CBFM will be greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone on reaching they're BFP.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

good luck all you 2ww girlies :dust:

so CD13 with CBFM today. still low reading.
I'm hoping it'll go up over the weekend.
just got paid, so going to treat myself to lots of goodies, get my nails done, new clothes & haircut :D


----------



## EmmaM2

yey for chanel and fluffyblue on your peaks! its so exciting the first time you get one! I'm on my second month and waiting for mine, should be in the next day or too - then i can join the 2ww with everyone else.

BIG YEY for you sue! Really is a thumbs up for the chlomid. Lets hope this is the only month you need to be on it!.
xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

sh77 said:


> Morning all
> 
> Congrats Sue! I have been following your journey and some of your post made me smile.
> 
> This is my first CBFM cycle. I am on CD11 and it is still showing a low (my cycles are 26-29 days). When do you tend to get your first high and how long are your cycles?? Feeling down about it.
> 
> xx

Even if your luteal phase is 14 days, you're not due to ovulate for another few days yet. If you're having a 29 day cycle, you've got another 5 days to go, so I wouldn't worry too much yet. And we all know our bodies like o mess us around so I wouldn't be suprised if you randomly have a longer cycle just because you really want it to happen NOW :) I bet you get your first high in the next few days.



lioness168 said:


> Hi guys, can I join in? This will be my first cycle using the CBFM, I am trying everything to achieve a long awaited BFP. I have just started my third round of Clomid. I have heard that the CBFM will give you more high days than normal as it detects the estrogen levels. Any suggestions on when to bed if there are lots of high days before the peak day? Any advice on using the CBFM will be greatly appreciated. Good luck to everyone on reaching they're BFP.

Hi there. I found that taking clomid this month did mean that the CBFM gave me more High readings than usual. I Just BD'd every other day from my first High and then both peak days.


----------



## fluffyblue

i just text hubs t tell him it was a peak day and i got back "oh no not again" !

Told him just a couple more times now and he text back "ok I will try but im not promising" bless him ! He is in for a shock :when he comes in im gonna :tease: him let him have a nice:shower: be a bit of a :devil: and hey presto :sex: - thats my plan.....


----------



## Pimms

fluffyblue said:


> i just text hubs t tell him it was a peak day and i got back "oh no not again" !
> 
> Told him just a couple more times now and he text back "ok I will try but im not promising" bless him ! He is in for a shock :when he comes in im gonna :tease: him let him have a nice:shower: be a bit of a :devil: and hey presto :sex: - thats my plan.....


Tell him that its going to the last session he will be getting in along time :haha:


----------



## fluffyblue

Pimms said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> i just text hubs t tell him it was a peak day and i got back "oh no not again" !
> 
> Told him just a couple more times now and he text back "ok I will try but im not promising" bless him ! He is in for a shock :when he comes in im gonna :tease: him let him have a nice:shower: be a bit of a :devil: and hey presto :sex: - thats my plan.....
> 
> 
> Tell him that its going to the last session he will be getting in along time :haha:Click to expand...

Just makes me laugh their reaction to it - its like some neanderthal macho response "oh no not again" - I sometimes feel like saying "no i aint in the bloody mood either" but as we all know we ladies TTC would never do that during this time lol.

I think my hubby thinks he is some mating stud for doing it so many days on the trot pats himself on the back sometimes ! :haha:


----------



## emsiee

Must be something in the water but its peak day for me too!! :happydance: (and times it perfectly with my ticker) yeh!!

Bd last night so hopefully will catch the eggy this month..

Gonna give it one last shot tonight...:thumbup:

Fluffyblue...congrats! knew it would come soon.


----------



## Jessa

Well, I didn't really get to use my new CBFM yet other than to turn it on and say it's cycle day 2! It was exciting though! :D


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Temperature stayed up! I ovulated! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> 
> So now, for the first time, I can feel like I genuinely am in the 2WW with you all!

Fantastic news! :happydance:


----------



## wanabamom

okay so I normally don't wake up till around 10am and its 745am... I am supposed to poas when i first wake up with fmu... Do I just need to hold my pee for a few hours before using my cbfm? Does anyone use theres in the middle of the day and have better results?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

wanabamom said:


> okay so I normally don't wake up till around 10am and its 745am... I am supposed to poas when i first wake up with fmu... Do I just need to hold my pee for a few hours before using my cbfm? Does anyone use theres in the middle of the day and have better results?

You can give it a stick up to 2 hours early. Turn the machine on - is it asking for a stick yet? If not, hold your wee (if you can!).


----------



## wanabamom

it hasnt asked yet...


----------



## urchin

Sue - that's absolutely fabulous news ..... in fact it's nothing short of blummin fantastic!

Fluffyblue - sounds like you have it all planned out for tonight - I would feel sorry for Mr Fluff but hey!

Redrose - I did exactly the same on my first cycle - got all over excited and peed a day early

Chanel - congrats on your first peak too ... no need to ask what you're doing tonight

Welcome Lioness - it's a good thread this one, you'll get lots of support on your CBFM TTC journey

Sh77 - don't worry hon, you're not quite due a peak yet and don't be despondant if you don't get one this month - the CBFM treats your first cycle as its getting to know you time

and Hi to Modo, Emma & Pimms too, even though you have no news!

still scrolling through the posts....

Queenemsie - another Peak woo -hoo today is indeed a hot day for us (just a thought, do you think our cycles are cyber synchronising????? I've had this happen with women I've lived with, but never before on a forum.....though truth be told this is the first forum I've ever discussed my cycle in so much detail)

Jessa - at least you're getting to play with the buttons now!

Wanabamom - pee in a cup hon if you're up a bit early, then test it as soon as the CBFM asks you to

phew - think that's all of you......now for my news..........


----------



## urchin

Ok - here's the news from Urchin towers - peak days over so will strump once more for good luck, then settle into the 2ww (yeah, right it's sooooo comfortable in the 2ww you just settle back into it!):haha:

Mr Urch rang the hospital for the results of his sperm tests only to be told that they had sent the results to my GP:wacko: So I called in at my GP, nope, no results:nope:

nother text to Mr Urch - he rings hospital again - hospital have sent _his_ results to _my_ old GP ......

Sooooo, I ring my old GP - are the results there? are they buffalo!
text to Mr Urch - he send hospital phone number over

phonecall to sperm people - arrange for them to send _his_ results to _his_ GP (who'da thought it!) The the reseptionist says something that worried me
Normally, they don't send the results to GPs, they go back to the consultant that ordered them who books another appointment

eeeek! consultant told us he wouldn't see us again as he was fast tracking us through to the Assisted Conception Unit - and now i'm worried that we are lost in limbo somewhere.....receptionist gave me ACU phone number

sooooo, I ring ACU and receptionist tells me, what a coincidence, we received your notes this morning and have just sent you an appointment out for 29th September for a pre-treatment visit. This, my lovelies is 14 days before my 40th birthday (the magic cut off point for IVF on the NHS) I checked with the receptionist and this appointment does qualify as 'being in the system' :happydance:

I looked in my diary and i am due to be training that day. So I have rung work and checked if someone else is available to stand in for me - it looks like someone is (but she now on holiday for 2 weeks) so I have texted her to see if she will pick up my course for me .... This is one of the company directors who knows I'm TTC, so I will be able to level with her about why I ABSOLUTELY MUST TAKE THAT APPOINTMENT!

The next available is 6th October, but that is cutting it fine - if the consultant cancelled me I would have no time left to rearrange before my time runs out

I currently have everything crossed that my boss says yes to standing in for me........

it's bloody exhausting this TTC malarky - everything about it is exhausting, blummin EVERYTHING:sleep:

So, that's me


----------



## Sue Dunhym

wanabamom said:


> it hasnt asked yet...

What cycle day are you on?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well you've had a day of it haven't you Urch? The NHS, god love 'em, don't half give people the run-around sometimes. 

So, 29th September. That's a mere 6 and a bit weeks away. That'll go quick. (!)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ok so I just posted this in a new thread but here is go to my lovely CBFM friends...

Ok someone please tell me I am not crazy here... This cycle was a weird one for me... If I didn't have my ClearBlue Fertility Monitor or pee on an OPK I would have totally missed my O date on CD11, since I am normally CD13 to CD15. I had bought a box of OPK's and figured I would use them to watch the LH "come out" of my system mostly because I am a POAS-aholic :haha:
Anyways I am currently 4 dpo and over the last few days I have had cramps and then this AM I check my CP and there is brown CM, and when I wipe! So I am thinking implantation? but isn't that really early? Anyways, I use the OPK and it is REALLY positive, so I happen to have a HPT and even though I think OMG what are you doing it is 4 dpo, I POAS and there is a :bfp:!! and it showed up right away! granted it is faint (not as faint as last month's chemical) but definitely there!! WTH??! Is this insane or what? Is this possible? I mean DH and I only :sex: CD9, CD10 & CD11 so I know I didn't O earlier and conceive earlier... I hope this is a true :bfp: Wow I am freaking... I don't know what to think right now... I am going to try and get my camera working (it died last week) and post pics soon!


----------



## wanabamom

I am cd7...


----------



## urchin

Oooo scorpiodragon - I really hope it is a proper one!
fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## emsiee

ha ha Urchin!! Its freaky isnt it?? I really do think our cycles are cyber synchronising...great news about the appointment though :thumbup:

Scorpiodragon..4dpo?! I hope its good news for you hun...


----------



## franiss

hi girls i started looking through this thread for an answer to my question but gave up when i saw the number of pages. Its prob a quick and easy answer for u cbfm pros. If AF makes an appearance in the afternoon/evening do u start using monitor the next morning even though its cd2?
thanks xx


----------



## Jessa

*Scorpiodragon* -> It seems a bit early for a :bfp:, but the only way to know for sure is to take another test tomorrow and see what it says. I hope this is it! :)


----------



## urchin

hi franiss - don't blame you for not trawling through the whole thread!

You count CD1 as the first day on your period if it has started overnight/early morning....otherwise, count the next day as CD1 (which kinda feels like it should be CD2 but it isn't!)

hope that helps


----------



## scorpiodragon

Jessa said:


> *Scorpiodragon* -> It seems a bit early for a :bfp:, but the only way to know for sure is to take another test tomorrow and see what it says. I hope this is it! :)

I agree I am so confused! I posted pics in the original thread... anyways I will test again with FMU tomorrow! God I hope this is it... FX'd


----------



## SisterDisco-x

CD14 today & low readingssss.
go uppppp :dohh: lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You'll get there SisterDisco, honest!

I'm 4DPO (temp staying up) and twiddling my thumbs now. HURRY UP TIME!

I'm going out tonight with friends and I can't drink, so I'm going to lobby that we go to a restaurant instead of spending all night in the pub.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

My Dunhym made me laugh last night. This is the scene:

Mr D marches up to me and tells me to open my eyes wide. He peers in one, then the other.

Mr D: Open your mouth! Stick out your tongue!

I comply.

Me: Aaahhhhhh.

Mr D pokes my tongue.

Me: What? What are you looking for?

Mr D: Just checking to see if you're pregnant yet!

Me: :D


----------



## SisterDisco-x

awee what a cutie lol 
yeahhh it'll get there someday, if not i'll be going to the GP CBFM in tow. haha.
the 2ww is like torture :(


----------



## Pimms

4dpo for me and i was meant to be getting on with projects around the house and garden, so i dont spend every hour of the day thinking about babies. But i've now spent the second day of work with back problems, so i have the tv and internet to occupy me which means i think about babies constantley!!!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> 4dpo for me and i was meant to be getting on with projects around the house and garden, so i dont spend every hour of the day thinking about babies. But i've now spent the second day of work with back problems, so i have the tv and internet to occupy me which means i think about babies constantley!!!!!!

Innit. The silly this is, even if we have conceived, the likelihood is it won't have implanted yet and so we couldn't possibly be feeling any symptoms. And yet, you can't help thinking about it.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sue Dunhym said:


> My Dunhym made me laugh last night. This is the scene:
> 
> Mr D marches up to me and tells me to open my eyes wide. He peers in one, then the other.
> 
> Mr D: Open your mouth! Stick out your tongue!
> 
> I comply.
> 
> Me: Aaahhhhhh.
> 
> Mr D pokes my tongue.
> 
> Me: What? What are you looking for?
> 
> Mr D: Just checking to see if you're pregnant yet!
> 
> Me: :D

I love it! How cute!


----------



## scorpiodragon

For me I took another test this AM as silly as it all sounds and thre is still a line but it is lighter than yesterday's... so who the heck knows what is going on! It does concern me that it is lighter, I am thinking it was another eggy that couldn't implant again... :( however I am early so I am going to try and forget about it... 
ha who am I kidding I am sure that I will test at least one more time over the weekend!


----------



## lili24

Mr D sounds lovely! That made me laugh!

Good luck Sue and Pimms, keeping fingers crossed for you and all others in the 2 week wait. Mine has just finished, period arrived, ordered my next lot of sticks from Amazon, set my little white friend up again.... Good to go for another cycle x


----------



## Pimms

lili24 said:


> Mr D sounds lovely! That made me laugh!
> 
> Good luck Sue and Pimms, keeping fingers crossed for you and all others in the 2 week wait. Mine has just finished, period arrived, ordered my next lot of sticks from Amazon, set my little white friend up again.... Good to go for another cycle x

Fingers cross that you get your BFP next month


----------



## sh77

Good luck Scorpiondragon.

I am on day 12 and got my first high. Woohooooo! Preseed arrived also.


----------



## baby num 3

Babynumber1 said:


> well if thats the case that the monitor is not a definate that you ovulate then god im never gunna conceive!I dont do temping i cant do it.
> I had possitive opks on the 2 peak days.
> xx

Hi did u use the clear blue ovulation test? x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

baby num 3 said:


> Babynumber1 said:
> 
> 
> well if thats the case that the monitor is not a definate that you ovulate then god im never gunna conceive!I dont do temping i cant do it.
> I had possitive opks on the 2 peak days.
> xx
> 
> Hi did u use the clear blue ovulation test? x xClick to expand...

Baby num 3 - the post you quoted is fom 29th April! I think things may have moved on since then, Babynumber1 is now 5 weeks pregnant :)


----------



## emsiee

2nd day of peak for me....although didnt BD last night so I am not holding out any hope this month..think I o`d last night and have only BD once the night before...


----------



## Pimms

queenemsie said:


> 2nd day of peak for me....although didnt BD last night so I am not holding out any hope this month..think I o`d last night and have only BD once the night before...


Theres still a chance as sperm can live inside from 2-5 days, so dont count yourself out yet


----------



## fluffyblue

Got my second peak today wohoooo so gonna BD one last time I think then maybe again tmrow. Lots of people getting peaks its sooooooooooo exciting !


----------



## chanel

fluffyblue said:


> Got my second peak today wohoooo so gonna BD one last time I think then maybe again tmrow. Lots of people getting peaks its sooooooooooo exciting !

:thumbup: i've got my second peak today also, hoping we can manage a couple more sessions although i have to say we are both a bit bd'd out, but it is the weekend i guess :happydance:


----------



## fluffyblue

chanel said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> Got my second peak today wohoooo so gonna BD one last time I think then maybe again tmrow. Lots of people getting peaks its sooooooooooo exciting !
> 
> :thumbup: i've got my second peak today also, hoping we can manage a couple more sessions although i have to say we are both a bit bd'd out, but it is the weekend i guess :happydance:Click to expand...

I know i am sat here thinking "I cant be arsed" :wacko: but I know we have to (think I might get the porn on for him to gee him up a bit) im shattered and its been such a hard week.

We BD yesterday about 5pm do you think I could wait till sat a.m or is that just pushing it a bit??


----------



## Pimms

fluffyblue said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> Got my second peak today wohoooo so gonna BD one last time I think then maybe again tmrow. Lots of people getting peaks its sooooooooooo exciting !
> 
> :thumbup: i've got my second peak today also, hoping we can manage a couple more sessions although i have to say we are both a bit bd'd out, but it is the weekend i guess :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know i am sat here thinking "I cant be arsed" :wacko: but I know we have to (think I might get the porn on for him to gee him up a bit) im shattered and its been such a hard week.
> 
> We BD yesterday about 5pm do you think I could wait till sat a.m or is that just pushing it a bit??Click to expand...


Wow you guys sure bd alot!!!!!!!!!!! When i had my BFP last month, we only bd about four times the entire month, which included 2days before ov and a day before ov - i dont think we could manage that amount you guys do :sleep:


----------



## fluffyblue

Its funny you should say that I said to hubby last night when we got pregnant in April we only did it for about 5 days ! I just think im trying to get a pattern together - next month will be better with my monitor this month ive had days and days of highs etc, think cycle out after MC


----------



## BishopsBird

Hi ladies :hi:

Its my first post on this site ever so please bear with me! Just after a bit of advice re the CBFM if anyone can help please! 

I'm on my 3rd cycle using the CBFM and currently on CD16 and my 8th High! In my 2 previous cycles I've had 4 highs, 2 peaks then another high so to say I am a bit confused is an understatement! :shrug:

Has anyone else had loads of highs before a peak or just highs and no peak? I also temp chart and so far have not had a significant rise so I know its not just a case of a missed surge. 

Any thoughts/ideas would be much appreciated! Thank you! xx

:dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

Welcome - this was my first month of using CBFM and I had 8 highs and now on 2nd peak - still think its getting used to body as had postive OPK on a high day !. I dont temp so couldnt advise you on that sorry


----------



## BishopsBird

Thank you! :flower:

I won't give up hope just yet then! Hopefully this is just a longer than normal cycle.

:dust:


----------



## urchin

Hi bishopsbird and welcome to the team - never worry about asking questions round here, we might not know the answers but no one will ever mind you asking! (and sorry, I dont know the answer to this one!)

Pimms - I just like strumping hon, so the more I can get the better :D

Well, my hospital letter arrived today - we have been offered one cycle of IVF (which is all you get on NHS round here :( ) This covers one cycle including drugs but not the frezing and storing of spare embryos (if there are any)
Which means, my plans to plaster the sitting room and put an oak floor down are on ice .... we need to save any money we have in case we have to freeze embryos (couldnt bear them to be flushed and then find that we need a second round!)

So, sadly, Urchin Towers is gonna stay looking a bit tatty round the edges for a while longer. My GP did warn me about this - she said I had to decide that _this_ is my year and book no expensive holidays (not that I ever do) and just save as much money as I can.

me and Mr Urch have agreed that we will both save everything we can - and if we don't need the funds, we can always do something nice with them instead (which I think in my case means getting the sitting room or bathroom done, and in his case means a 1984 Capri !)


----------



## sh77

Congratulations Urchin on the letter from your GP. You have something to look forward to. 

1st month of using CBFM - Got one high on CD12 and peak today on CD13!!! :happydance: I was expecting more highs. I had accupuncture done last week and so I think that helped. When I came back, I felt a strong pinch in my left ovary and have had loads of EWCM. Fingers crossed. Third month of trying since I my baby daughter died in April. :angel:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch - How good, they've offered it already! You're most definitely in the system now. You know what'll happen, don't you? The first cycle will work, you'll get pregnant and you'll then need to save the money for the new baby and you'll NEVER get a new bathroom. :D

sh77 - Yay peak! Get :sex:

As for me, 5 DPO and nothing that could reliably be called a symptom yet. Boobs are a bit tender, but at 36G they often are. Went out for a lovely meal and then to the pub last night and didn't drink at all, which is unusual for me, but needs must.


----------



## emsiee

Urch.....thats great news!!!!:thumbup: I wouldnt worry about Urchin Towers...im sure the baby wont mind it as it is....

OH is having a sperm test the week after next after a trip to the docs yesterday so will see what that brings....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

BTW, rumours that I'm wearing white knickers today specifically so I can see any spotting that may happen are entirely founded.


----------



## sh77

:haha: any symptoms??


----------



## FBbaby

Hello everyone, not coming very often any longer, my home laptop and notebook have given up on me, so only left with work laptop (they claim they check internet access, I don't believe them but still!), or OH's one, and well, when we are together, not much time to log on :happydance:

Haven't had the chance to read all, but did read that clomid is working for you Sue, which is brilliant news, and Urch has charmed her consultant for speedy access. Wouldn't be one big surprise that after all these efforts, you got you :bfp: this month :happydance:

Read that there are more and more of us falling in love with our litle machine which is great.

BishopsBird, I don't know the answer to your question, as as it happens, I am wondering more or less the same which brings on my question to you guys who have been using the monitor for a number of cycles:

Since the monitor is supposed to get to know you months after months, have you found your number of highs going down before a peak?

I am on my third cycle, and 5th low. Nothing unusual, but first cycle was 2 lows, 2 highs, 2 peaks (brilliant cycle that lead to :bfp: but then m/c), second cycle was 2 lows, 4 highs, 2 peaks, and now, cd 10 (the day I oved first cycle), I am still on low.

It would be no big deal, I am prepared to be patient except that.... we are about to fly to France for or hols next Thursday, and will have no choice for the first two days to camp in my parent's living room with the kids... Unfortunately, the region is not propice to long empty beaches, forests or fields, but is rather known for its overcrowding conditions... garden not too good either, parent's bedroom looking just out... Where there's a will there's a way, even if I haven't found it yet, any suggestions would be greatly welcome!, but I would still feel a lot more relaxed if I could ovulate before, so was hoping that this cycle, I have more lows because I can expect less highs. 

Good luck to all of you in the 2ww, I think quite a few of you are due around the same date, very exciting. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## chanel

fluffyblue said:


> :thumbup: i've got my second peak today also, hoping we can manage a couple more sessions although i have to say we are both a bit bd'd out, but it is the weekend i guess :happydance:
> 
> I know i am sat here thinking "I cant be arsed" :wacko: but I know we have to (think I might get the porn on for him to gee him up a bit) im shattered and its been such a hard week.
> 
> We BD yesterday about 5pm do you think I could wait till sat a.m or is that just pushing it a bit??Click to expand...

Did you muster up some eneregy for last night then fluffyblue? The reason I have been busy with dtd is that DH isnt always at home at the crucial times (he works away adhoc) and next month i think i might be away so I putting everything into the month in hope that it works.

My cycles only now seem to be settling down so i wasn't sure what day i would ov on ( i know you don't have to bd on ov day itself to get pregnant but i figure the more times the better). Pleased to say that again i have ovd on CD11 so hope next month is the same then themonth after i can definitely plan bding a lot better so we are both more up for it.

Anyways, high on the monitor today :happydance: so the finishing line is in site :thumbup:


----------



## urchin

hi FBbaby - I would be more than happy if my IVF appointment turned out to be unnecessary :thumbup: lets hope so eh!
(and might I recommend the bathroom for a sneaky strump at your parents'?)

Sue - am sure I can manage without a shiny new bathroom if i have a baby to distract me :D oh, and anything to report in the gusset department??

Queenemsie - hope the results of your bloke's sperm tests are favourable - we're still waiting for Mr Urch's results, seems the hospital sent them to my old GP for some reason:dohh:

Fingers crossed for sh77 - and very sorry to hear about your wee girl 

and chanel, hope you get your peak soon xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Chanel - Yes we managed it last night and today lol ! But thats it now !

Well my peaks over and onto the final hurdle, got another high but negative OPK so fx im now in the two week wait. 

Got my second gyne appointment letter through this morning but its on 7th October sooooooo far away but im hoping to get a BFP before then but if not at least they may be able to fix me lol.


----------



## sh77

Hello lovely ladies
Please could you tell me if you get a peak on CBFM, does that mean you will ovulate on the same day or within 12-36 hours as with OPKs? Sorry if this q has already been answered :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sue - I am so glad your temps are staying up that is fantastic, you must be so happy!
Sh77 - Thanks! and yay for your high! The manual says the Peak means you will probably ovulate within 24-36 hours...
Queenemsie - Like Pimms said c'mon don't count yourself out, it only takes one little spermy! :haha:
FluffyBlue & Chanel - Glad you got your peaks!
Welcome BishopsBird!
Wow Urchin I am so happy that you are getting your round covered! Even though the freezing etc. isn't it is better than nothing right? Who knows maybe this is destiny the first round will totally work and you'll have all your money already saved for your oak floors, sitting room and bathroom! Besides the baby doesn't care where they live as long as they have lots and lots of love! :)
FBaby I am crossing everything for you that you O and get some :sex: before you fly to France! I hope you have a lovely time!

As for me, you may have seen my thread on getting a BFP on 4 DPO, which sounds crazy but it is happening to me! I am so bloody confused! I have taken like 6 tests since at different times of the day (I am now 6 DPO) and they all have a line, it is not a dark line but it is very much there... I really don't get it?!! So I am just waiting, I am thinking this is all a fluke, and that the line will disappear soon as it is staying the same and not getting darker (since 4dpo) shouldn't it get darker? All I know is that I am losing my mind! I had spotting when I wiped yesterday and the day before which seems to have now stopped an a dip in my temp this morning... hmmm besides that I am a little crampy. I just wish the line would get really dark so I can say is is a definite BFP you know? But I still don't understand why or how I got a BFP so early? FF says I O'd on CD11 and so did CBFM - 2nd peak - so lets say they were both completely wrong and I O'd CD9, then I would still have an early BFP at 8 DPO. Who knows... only time will tell I guess, I am just so impatient! :haha: Then I think maybe hat I thought was a chemical last month wasn't and AF wasn't AF and arghhh.... :wacko: Ok I am stopping now! 
I hope you are all well... Thanks for the continued support you are all amazing!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Scorpiodragon - what a confusing time for you! I really hope it's not a fluke and you have got a little bean in there :)

sh77 - if you get a peak, it usually means you will ovulate some time in the next 36 hours. In my experience in this thread, most people seem to O on the second peak day.

fluffyblue - yay for the 2WW!

As for me, 6DPO and my temp went up even higher this morning! So maybe that's a normal temp progession, maybe it's tri-phasic, or maybe I was just hot because I had to sleep on the sofa due to husband's snoring :D


----------



## modo

OMG I am so nauseous. We have no food in the fridge and I had bread and olive oil for breakfast. Take my advice NEVER eat bread and olive oil first thing in the morning!


----------



## Pimms

modo said:


> OMG I am so nauseous. We have no food in the fridge and I had bread and olive oil for breakfast. Take my advice NEVER eat bread and olive oil first thing in the morning!

MMMMmmmm i had a bacon sandwich 

Well after a very emoitional day yesterday ( no apparent reason) i was hoping to wake up in a better mood, but NO!! Even though i drank lots and lots and lots of water yesterday cause i was so thirsty, which meant peeing an awful lot, i woke up with cystitis :growlmad:

Only four more days till i test - if i can hold out that long


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I briefly entertained the notion of testing this morning and then mentally smacked myself round the head for being so stupid. 

Pimms - boo cystitis! Have you got the canisten in?


----------



## xjulesx

This may sound really silly but, What if you are pregnant and didnt realise and kept on using the cbfm? Does any one know what the readings would say?


----------



## chanel

another question... the lines that appear on the test strips.. are they indicitive of whether or not you are ovulating?

I've had my 3highs, 2peaks, 1high and today it is low but the lines on the test strip look really dark... the two of them match in colour!

TIA cx


----------



## Pimms

chanel said:


> another question... the lines that appear on the test strips.. are they indicitive of whether or not you are ovulating?
> 
> I've had my 3highs, 2peaks, 1high and today it is low but the lines on the test strip look really dark... the two of them match in colour!
> 
> TIA cx

Its best to ignore the lines - the cbfm detects more then just the LH surge


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> I briefly entertained the notion of testing this morning and then mentally smacked myself round the head for being so stupid.
> 
> Pimms - boo cystitis! Have you got the canisten in?

Thankfully i have some cranberry juice in the cupboard so will be drinking gallons of it.

I keep thinking about testing from 7dpo but probably end up wasting a test, so Thursday it is for me, but my FRER tests arrive on tuesday so who knows 


xjulesx - im not sure what the machine will say, although i dont think it will read pregnant


----------



## RedRose

I'd love to say that I'm not going to test early, but I know I won't wait. :shrug:


----------



## xjulesx

Lol i wish it would just say pregnant! ummm, would you still have high and lows etc.
Im so confused by all this!


----------



## chanel

I think clearblue should adapt the machine such that it will ask for a stick on the after a/f is due and be able to tell you 'pregnant'... i guess then they wouldn't make so much from me on all the tests i buy.

I have a feeling the monitor may give you a peak if you put a test in and you are pregnant but in all honesty i don't know either.


----------



## lili24

Sue I have to say your chart is looking bloody fantastic! Got my fingers crossed for you and others in the 2ww.. x


----------



## LadyK

I took an "ultra early" test this morning but BFN. Not surprised though as only first cycle of trying and thought it would be a miracle if I did fall pregnant! I suppose its not over until the fat lady sings as they say but I think I can hear her warming up (AF due Thursday/Friday)!


----------



## sh77

Good luck Sue and LadyK :hugs:


----------



## modo

Good luck to everyone on the 2 WW.

I am now 9 dpo. I did a superdrug test and negative.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

So it is Sunday morning, my toddler is napping soundly, the sun is shining and what am I doing?! Uh huh, sitting here with my laptop scanning the pages of this forum. AGAIN...

I am 4DPO and missing my CBFM! Promised myself I wouldn't test early but am defo missing POAS! 

Not sure I could get anymore obsessed....

Hope everyone else is having a lovely (and perhaps more productive...) weekend.

xxx


----------



## Pimms

Bella's Mamma said:


> So it is Sunday morning, my toddler is napping soundly, the sun is shining and what am I doing?! Uh huh, sitting here with my laptop scanning the pages of this forum. AGAIN...
> 
> I am 4DPO and missing my CBFM! Promised myself I wouldn't test early but am defo missing POAS!
> 
> Not sure I could get anymore obsessed....
> 
> Hope everyone else is having a lovely (and perhaps more productive...) weekend.
> 
> xxx

Hi Bella's Mamma

I am currantly in work going through last years accounts for our accountant!!! And then billing our clients and chasing those that owe us money. Thats my exciting day. I think i may have a small glass of wine to make up for it.

I think i may start testing from day 9 :haha:


----------



## xjulesx

Im doing a wonderfull 12 hour shift at work! but im spending most of my time on here ha!

Have a lovely rest of the day


----------



## urchin

I'm just back from my cousins where i have been playing with his utterly gorgeous 1 year old daughter.....think I may well go up the allotment for the afternoon and do some strimming

Scorpiodragon - i really hope your line stays hon .... got it all crossed for you
and Sue - it's all sounding promising :D


----------



## ginger863

Well i've been up since 5am this morning, hubby was up for work and when he's up everyone's up. COuldnt get back to sleep so had the house work done by 9. Now the sunday roast is cooking and i'm trying to find things to do to stop me POAS. I'm only 5DPO and i'm really struggling already. Spent a fortune in tests last month though so am determined to save the ones i have so i dont have to buy any more. I'm not testing til the 27/28th so only 11 more days to go :dohh:

things are looking good for you this month Sue, fingers crossed that the clomid has done the trick!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies - hope we are all well. Well I got my first low after highs, peaks and another high yesterday. Finally I can rest but funnily enough have tried to temp since last thursday and got a massive jump this morning at 6am ! Fingers crossed seems like I may have ovulated after peaks on Thu and Friday - well we BD Thu. Fri and Sat so am covered so I am now in my 10 days wait !. 

THis morning started awful was really sick think its the vitamin B as ive gone onto B100 but if the nausea carries on going back to B50's. Hubbs been to asda and cooking me dinner but I cant be arsed to do anything today !! Just glad I dont have to have sex today lol !


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I did yet another test this morning, and got a darker line.... so I did a CB digital (which I think is 50 miu) and it says Pregnant!! I am 7 DPO! I am blown away!! Stay there little bean!! I showed DH the digital, and he is happy of course but says "Is that accurate? Babe I don't want this line to go away like the last time, let me see the other one" I go get the FRER test, he says "oh that looks promising, but I will be happier when I see it at the Dr.'s" He is so nervous as am I, that we will lose another one... It is hard to get happy about something when you are so scared... Poor guy I have even got him analyzing the lines! So YAY for the CBFM and Preseed!


----------



## sh77

Awwww many congrats Scorpiondrago!!! I have been following your posts. Wosh you a happy and health 9 months. All the best. How many cycles did you use CBFM?


----------



## xjulesx

Congratulations scorpio dragon!

SO happy for you, wishing you a healthy pregnancy

Jules


----------



## sh77

Hello ladies
Another question. I am on thefirst cycle of using the CBFM and have had my second peak today. Tomorrow it will ask for my 10th stick. Do you think it will ask for an 11th and if it does, do you think I need to insert it given that I have had my peaks? TIA
xx


----------



## modo

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I did yet another test this morning, and got a darker line.... so I did a CB digital (which I think is 50 miu) and it says Pregnant!! I am 7 DPO! I am blown away!! Stay there little bean!! I showed DH the digital, and he is happy of course but says "Is that accurate? Babe I don't want this line to go away like the last time, let me see the other one" I go get the FRER test, he says "oh that looks promising, but I will be happier when I see it at the Dr.'s" He is so nervous as am I, that we will lose another one... It is hard to get happy about something when you are so scared... Poor guy I have even got him analyzing the lines! So YAY for the CBFM and Preseed!

Congratulations this is fantastic news! I have my fingers crossed for you:happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

lili24 said:


> Sue I have to say your chart is looking bloody fantastic! Got my fingers crossed for you and others in the 2ww.. x

Thank you :D I only look at my chart every... ooooh.... 5 minutes or so? :D I concur, it does look good, but I must not get my hopes up too much. I have had no nausea, no particular tiredness, nothing that could definitively be called a symptom, so I am trying my very hardest not to get excited.



scorpiodragon said:


> Well I did yet another test this morning, and got a darker line.... so I did a CB digital (which I think is 50 miu) and it says Pregnant!! I am 7 DPO! I am blown away!! Stay there little bean!! I showed DH the digital, and he is happy of course but says "Is that accurate? Babe I don't want this line to go away like the last time, let me see the other one" I go get the FRER test, he says "oh that looks promising, but I will be happier when I see it at the Dr.'s" He is so nervous as am I, that we will lose another one... It is hard to get happy about something when you are so scared... Poor guy I have even got him analyzing the lines! So YAY for the CBFM and Preseed!

I can imagine how nervous you are to accept the positive. I hope like hell this one sticks and you can move on up to First Tri soon :)



sh77 said:


> Hello ladies
> Another question. I am on thefirst cycle of using the CBFM and have had my second peak today. Tomorrow it will ask for my 10th stick. Do you think it will ask for an 11th and if it does, do you think I need to insert it given that I have had my peaks? TIA
> xx

If you've had your peaks, it won't ask you for another test after your 10th day.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PS I was at Westfields today and anyone who tells you I walked around Mamas and Papas mooning over the maternity clothes, Bugaboos and cots is a liar. A LIAR I TELL YOU.

https://www.urban75.net/ubb/hmm.gif


----------



## urchin

and .... if anyone hears on the grapevine that I asked mr urch to lick my tongue yesterday to check if it tastes metalic is also a BIG FAT LIE-PANTS.....the answer was that it 'tastes like sucking spoons' which I'll take as a yes!

I am also incredibly thirsty - really can't quench it no matter how much I drink. I've just downed a pint of water and am still parched.

I googled metalic taste and thirst and found that.........

........

.........

........... I have mercury poisoning! :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

He licked your tongue :D :D


----------



## urchin

yeah - i wanted to know if i was imagining the metallic taste - so i asked him to taste it :D


----------



## emsiee

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I did yet another test this morning, and got a darker line.... so I did a CB digital (which I think is 50 miu) and it says Pregnant!! I am 7 DPO! I am blown away!! Stay there little bean!! I showed DH the digital, and he is happy of course but says "Is that accurate? Babe I don't want this line to go away like the last time, let me see the other one" I go get the FRER test, he says "oh that looks promising, but I will be happier when I see it at the Dr.'s" He is so nervous as am I, that we will lose another one... It is hard to get happy about something when you are so scared... Poor guy I have even got him analyzing the lines! So YAY for the CBFM and Preseed!


OMG ...i cant believe you got a positive at 4dpo!!! 

Congrats!


----------



## Jessa

urchin said:


> yeah - i wanted to know if i was imagining the metallic taste - so i asked him to taste it :D

This is absolutely hilarious!!! :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

I love it Sue! Ummm I admit I have been stalking your chart too! :blush: So happy to see you have your crosshairs and the temps are staying up!

Urch you are hilarious!! Good on your DH for being such a good sport, I am not sure if my hubby would do that for me... :haha:

Thanks for all your well wishes everyone! I am still skeptical...

EDIT: Sh77 - This was my third the CBFM, first cycle with Preseed, VitB6 & Baby Asprin


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> PS I was at Westfields today and anyone who tells you I walked around Mamas and Papas mooning over the maternity clothes, Bugaboos and cots is a liar. A LIAR I TELL YOU.
> 
> https://www.urban75.net/ubb/hmm.gif


Ive already picked out a phil and ted 3 wheeler 

I have been the biggest b*tch to hubby today!!!! I keep telling him off and glaring at him, so i think for me AF is on her blimming way!!! Or maybe im just in a bad mood, anyway i dont think its my month :growlmad::growlmad: :wine:


----------



## Sparklestar

urchin said:


> yeah - i wanted to know if i was imagining the metallic taste - so i asked him to taste it :D


:rofl: he must love you my OH would kick me out :rofl: xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

well.... i'm on CD6 tomorrow and i'm so excited i get to poas!!!! hehe xxx


----------



## urchin

Wellllll, it's not really _that_ different from snogging is it? :rofl:


----------



## sh77

You guys are so funny! Ok, how much do you BD around your highs and peaks? Do you think I have done enough for this month?:

Friday - first high - BD'd twice
Sat - peak - BD'd twice
Sun - second peak - BD'd once at around 12. 

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

Sh77 - I think you've done plenty hon
Once a day is actually plenty (you don't need to go back for seconds....unless of course you fancy it :D )

I tend to start strumping every other day when the highs start - then on both peak days and the high on the other side for good luck

I don't think Mr Urch would cope with twice a day tbh .... and you do need to leave a bit time for the sqaddies to replenish the barracks


----------



## sh77

:rofl: Thanks Urch. Hubby laughing at your post! He is up for it one more time just to "make sure" but I am far too knackered. :sleep: 

:hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> I love it Sue! Ummm I admit I have been stalking your chart too! :blush: So happy to see you have your crosshairs and the temps are staying up!

All chart stalkers welcome :D

As for me, I'm busy wishing time away because I WOULD LIKE IT TO BE NEXT SATURDAY NOW KTHXBAI. Actually, Thursday would do, since I've always previously started my period within 10 days of the last Peak. But I don't know about this month since this is the first time I've ovulated and am actually producing progesterone, so I can't know what's going to happen.

I had a moment of clarity last night though, and have pulled myself together a bit - while it's fun to get excited and symptom spot, I'm only 7 DPO and since implatation doesn't usually occur until between 5 - 10 DPO and your body doesn't start producing hcg until after implantation, it's massively unlikely that I would have experienced any symptoms at all. And when I put my sensible hat on, I don't really feel very pregnant.

So. Come on Sue, hope for the best, prepare for the worst.

That said, I've got gas that would floor an elephant this morning :D


----------



## Pimms

Im feeling pretty crappy today. I didnt drink the wine in the end as the heart burn was stopping me enjoying it, so didnt seen the point in having it. Then was sick last night twice (TMI), felt extremely tired but took me so long to get to sleep, and then this morning ive woken up and manage to have some toast but dont feel like eating the rest of the day, as everything makes me feel queasy, and i so want to go back in bed.

Hows everyone else? 

I quite agree Sue about the sensible hat. My hubby keeps symptom spotting for me which is driving me insane!!!! I might test today if they get delivered and then show him the BFN to prove a point so he can leave me in peace and wait till AF arrive.

Now off to make a strong cuppa


----------



## SisterDisco-x

CD17 and STILL low.
funny thing is today after the monitor read the stick, I took the stick out & looked @ it as I usually do & today it was just blank. 
One line didn't even come up so I don't think it was a valid reading.
eeek.
DTD on saturday ....


----------



## EmmaM2

congrats scorpio =- really pleased for you, i hope it sticks and you have a h&H 9 months.

Sue and Pimms, looking really good for you ladies, fx for you.

Urchin, you make me laugh. I have no idea what dh would say if i asked him to taste my tounge. Might do it tonight just to see how he reacts!!

Sh77 - sounds plenty to me! good luck.

I'm 1dpo today and determined stay level headed. bd on wed am, thurs am, fri pm and sat am. Sat was first peak but i actually think i o'd on sat night as i could really feel it. dh wanted to go again sat night and sunday morning but i just couldn't face it! 

loads in the 2ww at the mo, good luck to all! 

btw - i picked out the mutsy months ago! I can also neither confirm nor deny that i have also bought 2 preg magazines, picked my nursery furniture and my first outfit of mat clothes from isobela oliver (and the canary yellow diamond ring i am hoping hubby will buy me next year as a 30th b'day / yey we have had our first baby pressent) wishful thinking!!!!


----------



## sh77

Thanks Emma! We had our peaks on the same day.

Ooohhh a canary yellow diamond eh? Good luck with the 2ww :hugs:


----------



## Jessa

Well, since getting my CBFM about a week ago at the beginning of my cycle, I finally got to POAS and insert it today! CD6! How exciting! Of course, it was a low, but I still had fun! haha


----------



## sh77

Good luck for this cycle! How many months have you used the CBFM?


----------



## Jessa

sh77 said:


> Good luck for this cycle! How many months have you used the CBFM?

This is my first cycle using the CBFM. I'm excited! My husband calls it my "pee machine"!!! :D


----------



## sh77

It was my first cycle also this month. You will feel very excited when you get your first high and peak. Good luck.


----------



## Capsicum

Hello ladies,

I've been lurking on here for a few days and it's really interesting, and reassuring, to read everyone's experiences. I've been using CBFM for a few cycles. No luck so far. Like some other people here, I am happy when I see the little egg. 

I'm am feeling very down and upset today as my OH and I had a HUGE row yesterday and my OH stormed off, which was around the time I was ovulating (ohhhhhh yes, what great timing. I wonder what would have Freud said about this?). Luckily we did BD in the days before the peak appeared, when it said low. We also BD'd when it went to high and we BD'd once when CBFM finally peaked with the egg sign. But to 'cover all bases' so to speak I would have ideally liked to have BD'd yesterday as well (the day after the first peak) and also today. However, we are not robots and it's really hard to do that when you have had a massive row. It's also hard to do that when you OH is not here because he has stormed off to his studio to work and sleep on this sofa there. 

Anyway, apart from my very concerning issue of needing to sort out why he stormed off when he really should know that it's important that he is around when I'm ovulating (this doesn't normally happen) I am hoping that our horizontal activity before and during the first peak might still mean that there's some hope for this cycle. I would be grateful for any input.

Just needed to get that off my chest. :dohh:

Good luck to all of those on the 2ww!

Su


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Su B said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I've been lurking on here for a few days and it's really interesting, and reassuring, to read everyone's experiences. I've been using CBFM for a few cycles. No luck so far. Like some other people here, I am happy when I see the little egg.
> 
> I'm am feeling very down and upset today as my OH and I had a HUGE row yesterday and my OH stormed off, which was around the time I was ovulating (ohhhhhh yes, what great timing. I wonder what would have Freud said about this?). Luckily we did BD in the days before the peak appeared, when it said low. We also BD'd when it went to high and we BD'd once when CBFM finally peaked with the egg sign. But to 'cover all bases' so to speak I would have ideally liked to have BD'd yesterday as well (the day after the first peak) and also today. However, we are not robots and it's really hard to do that when you have had a massive row. It's also hard to do that when you OH is not here because he has stormed off to his studio to work and sleep on this sofa there.
> 
> Anyway, apart from my very concerning issue of needing to sort out why he stormed off when he really should know that it's important that he is around when I'm ovulating (this doesn't normally happen) I am hoping that our horizontal activity before and during the first peak might still mean that there's some hope for this cycle. I would be grateful for any input.
> 
> Just needed to get that off my chest. :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to all of those on the 2ww!
> 
> Su

It sounds like you did enough and I wouldn't worry too much about not BDing on your second Peak day. As you said, we're not robots and it certainly wouldn't be good to force yourselves to have sex when you weren't very happy. We can't time arguments not to coincide with our fertile time unfortunately, (and to be honest, I wouldn't give him too hard a time about the timing of the argument, you can't be expected not to disagree just because you're due to produce an egg) but given that sperm are resiliant little creatures there's every chance that they made it up there and were patiently waiting for the egg the next day.

Best of luck.


----------



## spidey6

Hi, I thought I'd join you all in this thread, as I am receipt of my CBFM. Ready and raring to go for the next cycle. :) 

We have been trying since Feb '08, but temping and OPKing since Feb this year. I am 37 and want to thank you all in this thread for your encouragement, which has spurred me on to purchase the CBFM.

:wohoo:


----------



## sh77

It is a brill device. All the best.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

mhm i'm thinking i need the get a high like 2morrow :shock:
otherwise it looks like i'm going to be low throughout my whole cycle and if that happens i'll have to see my gp for some intervention lol


----------



## emsiee

SisterDisco-x said:


> CD17 and STILL low.
> funny thing is today after the monitor read the stick, I took the stick out & looked @ it as I usually do & today it was just blank.
> One line didn't even come up so I don't think it was a valid reading.
> eeek.
> DTD on saturday ....


I had a dodgy stick a few days ago too.....it looked like the wee hadnt completely covered the whole thing properly and no lines...I was slightly worried about this as i thought it could have an impact on my whole cycle but I did get highs and peaks following it so dont worry too much.....Im sure they will come soon.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

queenemsie said:


> SisterDisco-x said:
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> I had a dodgy stick a few days ago too.....it looked like the wee hadnt completely covered the whole thing properly and no lines...I was slightly worried about this as i thought it could have an impact on my whole cycle but I did get highs and peaks following it so dont worry too much.....Im sure they will come soon.
> 
> 
> ty!
> i hope so
> if i'm having a 31 day long cycle i still have till thursday to get a peak and have a decent length lp
> it's just dragging on so long!
> i've had kind of twinges today
> so i'll be :sex: just in case I am ovulating todayClick to expand...


----------



## Tulip

OK, witch has arrived :(

Which means the grand unveiling of the CBFM tomorrow morning - woohoo!! :happydance:

If I'm this excited about pressing the M button, surely I'll be unbearable in six days time.... and when I get a high... and when I get a peak!!

Loser? Or mental? :wacko:


----------



## EmmaM2

hey tulip - its so exciting on the first month! not a loser at all! 

sister Disco - i only got my high on cd17 last month and then it was followed directly by a peak. You may wake up tomorrow morning to a high - thats the thing about cbfm - you never know! good luck.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

its certainly surprised me lol.
today i think my test stick didn't even work.
i'm going to go :wacko::happydance: when i see a high :D


----------



## urchin

Welcome su b and spidey - come and join the madness :D

I have no news at all today....none, nada, not a fing!


----------



## EternalRose

Hi ladies, just wanted to check in to see how you all are? xx


----------



## ginger863

Well ladies i have officially crossed the boundry into completely insane.:wacko: DH took the dog out for walkies earlier and i spent 40 mins tearing through the house trying to find the pregnancy tests that he has stashed somewhere in the house. I was like a women possessed, i think my POAS addiction has finally got the better of me.:blush: I'm only 6DPO so even if i'd found them it would have been a BFN anyway. oh well, only ten days to go before DH will let me test :hissy:


----------



## EmmaM2

Ginger - hee hee! oh the lengths we go to huh. Prob just aswell you didn't find them i reakon. hang in there, its excruciating but not too much longer to wait.


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhh dear ginger I know that feeling, I havent got any which is a good thing but im just so bad tempered wishing time away, problem is I dont have such a caring hubby who hides my tests lol so they sit there for the picking and testing..... no one shouting "step away from the drawer" !


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Ginger, you KNOW it's too early! Stop it!

I am 8 DPO and still twiddling my thumbs. Temperature remains up, chart looks good (although no dip). But no obvious pregnancy symptoms either. The next couple of days will be crucial as previously I've always got my period 9 or 10 days after my last peak. However, I wasn't ovulating then, so who knows what will happen this month. I'm interested to find out what happens to my luteal phase length.


----------



## Pimms

ginger863 said:


> Well ladies i have officially crossed the boundry into completely insane.:wacko: DH took the dog out for walkies earlier and i spent 40 mins tearing through the house trying to find the pregnancy tests that he has stashed somewhere in the house. I was like a women possessed, i think my POAS addiction has finally got the better of me.:blush: I'm only 6DPO so even if i'd found them it would have been a BFN anyway. oh well, only ten days to go before DH will let me test :hissy:

Ginger - i took a test yesterday and of course it was a BNF what did i expect!!!

Well 8dpo for me and my sickness has almost gone so i think it was a bug rather then a pregnancy symptom - bah!

The symptoms im having are really heavy large sore boobs, im a 32E already so dont really need them to get any bigger but already bursting out of my bras!! I also fell slightly bloated and a bit crampy, which i get before AF.

I have a question though - I take B 100 complex to lengthen my LP, but say if this month i have a 12/14 LP will i need to take the b complex next month?

Sue - you may get the dip in a day or two

Thanks


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I forgot to say - on Saturday night I dreamt I got 2 BFPs. Last night I dreamt I had twins. It's a good thing I don't put any stock in these things. Heh.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> I forgot to say - on Saturday night I dreamt I got 2 BFPs. Last night I dreamt I had twins. It's a good thing I don't put any stock in these things. Heh.

I think these are called vivid dreams and could well be a pregnancy symptom :happydance:


----------



## sh77

Hope your dream is a good sign Sue. What will this thread do without you - you seem to be the resident CBFM/ovulation expert here!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh don't say that! I sometimes get accused of taking over things, I don't mean to!


----------



## urchin

Morning all

I'm also a-twiddling. Won't know for ages yet whether I have been successful....in fact it's so far away that i don't even know when it is

Maybe I should have a look at my ticker :D


----------



## urchin

There it is!
My ticker tells lies, I'm actually CD20 ..... soooo I think that makes it next Wednesday.
See, 8 days away

Or AGES as it is otherwise known!


----------



## Capsicum

Thanks for the welcome Urchin.

I've got a long wait ahead of me until I will know anything - due to come on at the end of the month - a whole 13 days ahead! Phew. From now until then I know I will 'experience' every early pregnancy symptom known to man (or, rather, woman). :wacko:

Su


----------



## Pimms

I am no longer feeling bloating or cramping, but have really sensitive teeth to liquids and food. I also really fancy fish "n" chips, maybe i'll have a KFC at lunch time ( i havent had one for about 5 years)


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I can't take the waiting! 
One minute I am convinced I am preggers, the next convinced that I am not. 
Arggghhhh! 
7/8 DPO for me and not due to test until the 25th. 
I have tingling boobs, is this good or just another symptom of going crazy?


----------



## FBbaby

Ginger, that's hillarious, it's like looking for christmas presents...a bnp would be the nicest ones of all. 

Sue, it is so nice to see you able to get all excited and positive this cycle. It is such a thrill to wait when you know that it is possible. Really hoping your dreams are to come true in a few days.

Sister disco, any news this morning?

Well, I had an interesting one to one with Miss Mo (monitor) on Sunday. For the first time ever, I didn't wake until 10 to 10, and that only because FB woke me up. Then I had that dreadful realisation that I probably missed my testing time, so sprang straight out of the bed running naked to the toilet, press the button and Miss Mo asked for a test to my relief. Did my poas, went to put it in, but by then Miss Mo decided to take a snooze, so turned her back on and....she told me that I was low and that was it, no more testing...couldn't believe the cheek of her....good thing the windows are really high or she would have taken a trip to the driveway.... So came the naked eye analysis of the lines, and really couldn't make out if it would have been another low or first high...

cd12, yesterday, finally got my first high (longest ever row of lows), but last night, I started feeling little stabing pains on sides, and sure enough, I had my peak this morning. Very strange how the whole thing works. First cycle, I had two lows, two highs, two peaks; last month I had 2 lows, 4 highs and the 2 peaks; and this cycle, I had 5 or 6 lows, 1 or 2 highs and the peak. The great news is no pressure performing whilst camping in parent's study Thursday night, we'll be able to snooze peacefully as we wish. Still, I feel sorry for FB who got up at 5:00 this morning for work, is going mountain biking with buddies afterwards for a few hours (can't cancel, he organised it and it is his last chance to get all together before hols) and will still need to use his man-powered energy to service me tonight... Might help him and get the suspenders out!

Still, it will be great as 2ww will be exactly the time we are away. I shall take no tests, and only go to the toilet when bursting, wiping with eyes closed only, want to make the best of the hols and forget all about ttc.

I know I won't resist logging in to come and check on your results though, we are in need of some :bfp:, it is getting crowded here :laugh2:


----------



## FBbaby

Arg the whole tingling boobs. When I was pregnant, it was the only distinguishing symptom, very acute, so when I felt the same last cycle, I did start believing it could be it again, but it wasn't. 

I suspect the tingling boobs are a sign of progesterone. In pregnancy, it increases rapidly, hence it is more acute, but if that cycle, you happen to have a good level of progesterone, it will probably be there too. I started taking VitB 100 last cycle, which is helping with progesterone levels, and indeed, my LP was longer with no spotting, so it makes sense. The only difference is that with the pregnancy, the sensitivity was increasing regularly throughout the day, and my boobs did start getting significantly bigger, whereas last cycle, the tingling/pain tended to come and go (more in the evenings than morning) and my boobs although a bit bigger didn't double in volume (they are only 34B naturally, so nothing scary :laugh2:)

Still, everyone's symptoms are different, and it is only in respective that we tend to know whether a sign was a true one or not!


----------



## SisterDisco-x

CD18 - low reading.

Ohhh!
dreaming you're pregnant can be a good sign. especially when the dream is vivid.
i've dreamt about that a few times, it's lovely. apart from when you wake up that is lol

how's everybody doing?
any news


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello..I've just come back from a rainy holiday in Wales and logging in to seeing how everybody is doing. Ginger, I can just imagine a whirlwind moving from room to room trying to find them..bless your OH for helping you.

Scorpiodragon that it great news..have you been to the docs yet?? Hope it's the start of lots of BFP's for all :baby: 

Bella's mamma - i'm 6dpo and like you one minute i'm sure we did enough and that I am, then the next i'm almost ordering my next lot of sticks convinced i'm not! 

Roll on 7 days (ignore my little ticker..it's going to be a longer cycle this month!!), i'm stepping away from the sticks and waiting till AF is late before testing (Do I sound convincing??!!) :blush: . While in Wales I walked up Snowdon with my OH and got my 2nd peak that morning, I was so busy thinking that I could be ovulating and analysing our bding this month while walking up that a few times I lost my footing :dohh: But made myself laugh that I could've peaked on the peak of Snowdon!! :haha:

Hope everyone is well today and like sister-disco, thinking what signs have we all picked up so far? I have only tender boobs (but putting down to progesterone after ov) and this morning in bed had cramps down one side..only 6dpo so sure it's a phantom sign :winkwink:


----------



## EmmaM2

Pimms - KFC - really?? I don't remember the last time i had one of those. I did cave in and have a macdonalds last month though which was ther first in years, just had to have one!
Bella's mamma - i know what you mean. I was feeling quite positive about this month and now not at all. Tingling boobs is supposed to be a symptom though! fx for you.

yey for the peak FBbaby - hope you enjoy your hols and it doesn't get too taken over by ttc stress.

SisterDisco - sorry to hear your still on a low. Could it be that you are having a longer than normal cycle this month? and yey i know what you mean about the dreams, i get them and then are so disappointed when i wake up!

Glad this is proving a great month for you Sue! hoping its your month this month. And no you don't take over, i think you keep this thread going!

cheerfulangel - what a place to get your peak! just think of the story you can tell if this is your month.

no news from me. terminally boring 2dpo, nothing happening and its crap. In a i'm not preg day today, hopefully will feel more positive tomorrow.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

it could be.
normally they are all quite similar 
apart from my last because it was 1st after bcp.
my body might be sending me crazy
:] 

:dust:


----------



## urchin

Trouble with symptoms is, apart from a visible heartbeat, just about any of them can easily be symptoms of summat else as well :D

I have a dilemma today ClearBlue Wonders.....the Training booking I had for 29th September has now been moved (the comissioner rang me up this morning to see if it could be pushed back) Which means I now don't need Boss 1 to cover for me, which in turn means that I don't need to explain to Boss 2 (my aunty) why Boss 1 is covering for me, which in turn means I don't need to tell my mum about IVF plans, so that her sister doesn't know before she does .... you all still with me?

Soooo, should I still tell anyone anything? I still have the odd situation of my aunty's business partner knowing and she doesn't.....maybe I could let ppl know that we are TTC, having no luck and exploring the options, rather than saying we're going for IVF

Or maybe I should just say WTF and tell them anyway, cuz all of this feels most odd:wacko:

My brain hurts:headspin:


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 - Had my KFC which filled a hole, dont think its cravings, but more to do with AF arriving around the corner. Although at the counter i did get asked if i was single or married :haha:

Urchin - I would tell them wants going on so they can support you :flower:


----------



## emsiee

Well CD20 for me....4 -5dpo...I am really NOT hopeful at all this month..:nope:

Pimms....Did you have one of those hotrod bucket meals?? We did last week and even my OH struggled to eat everything in it...I felt sooo fat afterwards..lol


Urch...I would tell them...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch, I'd tell them. Given your close family, it must feel weird to keep something like this from them and it might be good to have their support. You're firm enough to be able to set boundaries if you feel they're intruding too much.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I had a humiliating morning. I was asked to do a photoshoot and pretend I was doing sign language in front of the camera (which is part of my job). I stood there for a while and I could hear them muttering about it not being right and me not looking right, and then they called a colleague over, who is much taller and slimmer than me, and got her to stand in front of the camera while I showed her what signs to do off-camera. They said it was because my t-shirt didn&#8217;t look right, but I&#8217;m not stupid.

I think I&#8217;ll just go home and crawl under a rock.


----------



## Pimms

queenemsie said:


> Well CD20 for me....4 -5dpo...I am really NOT hopeful at all this month..:nope:
> 
> Pimms....*Did you have one of those hotrod bucket meals?? We did last week and even my OH struggled to eat everything in it...I felt sooo fat afterwards..lol*
> 
> 
> Urch...I would tell them...

I had two chicken pieces and small fries but felt too full up after the chicken, so the fries went in the bin.


----------



## urchin

Thanks you lot - i know I could count on you.
I thought if I saw your responses in black and white* I would be able to see what my gut response was i.e. if reading 'tell them Urch' made me think, yeah that sounds about right, it would tell me that this is what my gut thinks....but if i'd've found myself thinking 'yeah, but wadda you know about it' then probably my gut was thinking that I shouldn't....does that make any sense?

anyway, I think my belly agrees with you .... I will talk to my mum at the weekend and aunty next week :D

and Sue - how positively horrid, they are gits in the extreme:growlmad: want me to go sort em out?

*or lilac and white :rofl:


----------



## EmmaM2

yeah i would second (or fourth as the case may be) the others and say tell them. Will probably help alleviate the stress!

Sue - thats bloody horrid. Don't crawl under a rock, pick up the rock and hurl it at them. Then lets see if they don't think your "t shirt" is right.

Hope you enjoyed it pimms! 

Don't be too down quenemsie - you really just never know! 

man i hate 2dpo - just want something to happen!!!


----------



## modo

Sue they are such jerks! I agree with Emma hurl the rock at those b*****ds!

I am 11 dpo and I really doubt I am pg. I have had very few symptoms so that can't be good right? No vivid dreams, no metal mouth, no tingling bbs, just gas and hearburn and bloating (and that happened last week and not so much this week.) 

Blah!

Its my anniversary tonight otherwise that KFC is sounding really good...


----------



## cheerfulangel

Oh Sue, those idiots..stand next to that rock and be proud of yourself! You are a wonderful strength to so many on here and your avatar picture is fab, it shows they don't know what they're talking about.

I'm late to reply but Urchin, I think your gut instinct will be right. You'll have more support and anyway, fingers crossed Mr.Urchins little ones have had a good week and hit their target..so you'll have different news to tell them.

Happy anniversary Modo, had mine yesterday!! How many years has it been for you? Enjoy whatever you have planned :happydance:


----------



## modo

Thanks Angel! Married for three years :) been together another three.


----------



## urchin

Thanks cheerfulangel - I think talking to the family ppls is definitely a good idea....and yes, i very much hope the wee men have done their job this month


----------



## Trinity42

i give up on mine... no peak in 2 months


----------



## urchin

Ahhhh just saw your other thread Trinity and realised who you are!

Sorry that your CBFM didn't work out for you....you could always see if anyone on here wants to buy it, or stick it on ebay


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I hope everyone else is feeling more positive, I am in a distinctly 'I am not pregnant' mood today... Still have the tingly boobs which is giving me a thread of hope but nothing else... 

Sue - do you work in food photography? Just asking as I used to and seeing your pic and you mentioning a shoot, I thought our paths may have crossed!


----------



## RedRose

Hello everyone :wave: Hope you are all well this evening.

Urch I think it might be a good idea to tell them. Like others have said, they could give you some good support. Also, once you've told them you won't have the dilemma anymore, which is strange logic but makes sense in my head! :wacko:

OK I have had a crazy evening. On my way home from work there was an accident with a car and a motorbike. I didn't see the crash, but I heard it and I saw the bike spinning off and the poor guy in a heap. I ran over and rang an ambulance and tried to help him. His eyes were open but he was not awake and was in a really twisted position on the kerb. The operator was asking me questions about him, and I just couldn't bring myself to say how bad he looked and that he wasn't moving in front of him in case it made him panic! By some stroke of luck a nurse (!) walked past and was able to help him while I relayed it to the operator. The guy was quite old and his heart rate was slowing. The ambulances arrived really quickly which was good. He woke up and was able to talk to the paramedics.

I hope he's OK and makes a full recovery.

I am home now drinking a very sugary tea!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bella's Mamma said:


> I hope everyone else is feeling more positive, I am in a distinctly 'I am not pregnant' mood today... Still have the tingly boobs which is giving me a thread of hope but nothing else...
> 
> Sue - do you work in food photography? Just asking as I used to and seeing your pic and you mentioning a shoot, I thought our paths may have crossed!

No, although I wish I did. I just love cooking. The shoot was to showcase our using sign language on telly, which is my job. What do you do?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Trinity42 said:


> i give up on mine... no peak in 2 months

Rather than just giving up on it, perhaps it's worth talking to your doctor about? It may be an indicator that you're not producing as much leutenizing hormone.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sue Dunhym said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> I hope everyone else is feeling more positive, I am in a distinctly 'I am not pregnant' mood today... Still have the tingly boobs which is giving me a thread of hope but nothing else...
> 
> Sue - do you work in food photography? Just asking as I used to and seeing your pic and you mentioning a shoot, I thought our paths may have crossed!
> 
> No, although I wish I did. I just love cooking. The shoot was to showcase our using sign language on telly, which is my job. What do you do?Click to expand...

I am a stay at home Mum right now as I was made redundant on maternity leave... But I was an art director specialising in food photography... Hoping to go back at some point but as most work in my field is freelance it is pretty hard to find childcare... Love being at home with my little one though. Just desperate to make her a little brother or sister!


----------



## sh77

Hi Trinity

Have you had any of your hormone levels checked? I used to have quite high prolactin levels. Prolactin can inhibit LH and FSH production causing ovulation to slow down/cease. Have you had any symptoms like mid-cycle bleeding, irregular periods, lactation? I had these symptoms and was prescribed some tablets, which helped. 

Wishing you lots of luck.


----------



## Mrs_N

hi everyone, still have my cbfm stashed in a drawer and ready to go, just waiting for af to arrive now! 
not sure it's going to work for me with these strange and irregular cycles, most of which have been anovulatory. think I may be needing something to kickstart ovulation. still, it's worth a shot at!


----------



## Trinity42

im gonna go to the dr sep 2 and talk to him about it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Not much to report here, still twiddling my thumbs and keeping my fingers crossed (at the same time, which is frankly tricky and giving me hand cramp) that my period doesn't arrive.

I accidentally peed on a stick yesterday, and OF COURSE it was a BFN because I was only 8 DPO and am a silly, impatient fool.

I woke at 5.30am this morning and had to get up to pee, so took my temperature then, which means it looks like a dip on my chart but it really isn't.


----------



## Pimms

9dpo for me and feeling a bit quesey this morning and didnt really fancy eating breakfast. I have bloated up like a balloon and now having to wear size 12 jeans to be comfy, im also drinking gallons of water and cant go to far without needing a wee. I had this last month when i got my BFP, but took a test this morning and BFN, i know its still early days, but am trying hard not to get my hopes up. I've had pretty crappy month, what with my chemical, situation with family etc.... that if i am pregnant it would be the most precious gift i could ever want :flower:

Good luck Mrs N :thumbup:

Sue - Every time i have a wee i always checking for my AF and its driving me nuts!!!!! I have accounts that i need to be getting on with, but this 2ww has turned me in to monster!!!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> 9dpo for me and feeling a bit quesey this morning and didnt really fancy eating breakfast. I have bloated up like a balloon and now having to wear size 12 jeans to be comfy, im also drinking gallons of water and cant go to far without needing a wee. I had this last month when i got my BFP, but took a test this morning and BFN, i know its still early days, but am trying hard not to get my hopes up. I've had pretty crappy month, what with my chemical, situation with family etc.... that if i am pregnant it would be the most precious gift i could ever want :flower:
> 
> Good luck Mrs N :thumbup:
> 
> Sue - Every time i have a wee i always checking for my AF and its driving me nuts!!!!! I have accounts that i need to be getting on with, but this 2ww has turned me in to monster!!!!!

Oooh Pimms, that all sounds very promising :) Roll on Monday, eh?


----------



## Mrs_N

sounds promising pimms, good luck! :dust:

sue your chart looks good, you are right - 8dpo probably way too early!


----------



## urchin

Sue - tell me a bit more about this _accidentally_ peeing on a stick!

Pimms - hope you get lucky hon xxx

Mrs N - more good vibes from me!

Nothing to report again from Urchin Towers - I have a week left of this blasted 2ww and it's going s o v e r y s l o w l y

bah!


----------



## Mrs_N

ooh good luck urchin, how may dpo are you?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Sue - tell me a bit more about this _accidentally_ peeing on a stick!

Well, you see, I fell over and jogged the basket in the bathroom and a cup fell into my hand and then I needed to pee so I went to the loo but I've got this terrible cramp in my arms and legs you see and it's only comfortable if I pee while crouching over the seat with my hand between my legs and the cup in my hand caught some of the pee and then while washing my hands a test strip fluttered off the shelf and onto the floor and I accidentally stepped on it and ripped it open and the test strip FLEW out of the packet and into the cup AND THAT IS HOW IT HAPPENED THAT IS THE TRUTH.


----------



## urchin

Oh well, in that case Sue......


----------



## EmmaM2

Sue :haha::haha:

Urchin - tell me about slowly! I'm only 3dpo and insanely envious of all you ladies further down the tww!

Pimms - sounding good. Really hope this is it for you, especially after the last month.

Mrs N - you said you were waiting for af - is it late? Hoping you don't have to use the CBFM, but if no af this month its worth a shot i reakon.


----------



## sh77

:rofl: :rofl: So Sue, how many of these accidents do you predict this week?

urch - any NON-PREG preg symptoms :D


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: sue, what a terrible accident! 

emma af isn't late as such, my cycles have been anything from 24-47 days, and I've only ovulated once that I know of in the last 4 cycles. day 39 today and as yet, no indication of a temp rise.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

everyone's lookin in with a good chance
yay :)!
CD19 - low reading.
ITS SOOOOOOOOOOOO HAWT TODAY
i'm melting :rofl:


----------



## urchin

I'm roughly 7DPO I think - but I kinda stop counting things after Oscillation, I just fix on due AF day!

_i know_ Emma, it just drags doesnt it - I try to rebel as i think I'm wishing my life away .... but it's so hard when you know you've done all you can for the month and you want to know one way or the other, so you can start buying teeeny tiiiny clobes, or start the whole cycle again :wacko:

Oooo non-preg symptoms sh77 - now you're talking!
So far I have had a day of really prominent blue veins (sadly they didn't last) - obviously due to the harsh supermarket lighting where I was trying a bra on
A metallic taste and excessive thirst - most likely explained by mercury poisoning I reckon
Various random abdominal cramps, twinges and shooting pains - which I have just consulted the NHS self-check website and diagnosed as probably kidney stones, food poisoning or a hernia


----------



## Pimms

urchin said:


> I'm roughly 7DPO I think - but I kinda stop counting things after Oscillation, I just fix on due AF day!
> 
> _i know_ Emma, it just drags doesnt it - I try to rebel as i think I'm wishing my life away .... but it's so hard when you know you've done all you can for the month and you want to know one way or the other, so you can start buying teeeny tiiiny clobes, or start the whole cycle again :wacko:
> 
> Oooo non-preg symptoms sh77 - now you're talking!
> So far I have had a day of really prominent blue veins (sadly they didn't last) - obviously due to the harsh supermarket lighting where I was trying a bra on
> A metallic taste and excessive thirst - most likely explained by mercury poisoning I reckon
> Various random abdominal cramps, twinges and shooting pains - which I have just consulted the NHS self-check website and diagnosed as probably kidney stones, food poisoning or a hernia

When i symptom spot hubby always jumps in and says he's bloated or queasy - i say if you fall pregnant and i dont, something has gone awfully wrong :haha:


----------



## sh77

How many mercury filling have you got? I have a mercury factory in my mouth! So, if any metallic taste arises in the next few days, I will just have to assume that an abnormal amount of vapour is being given off in my mouth.

Damn the supermarket lighting!!

I am 2PO - slight twinges but then that is just my system gearing up for the next AF.


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: don't you just love symptom spotting!

last time I ovulated I had retching, wind, constipation, nasty spots, bloating - I was convimnced I was pg, turned out I was just gross :haha:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I tell you what I do have today - an excess of creamy CM. But other than that, nothing. No nausea, no tiredness, nothing. Tum ti tum.

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## sh77

Sue is that normal for you?


----------



## Capsicum

Afternoon,

I am in that really (what I will term as) "boring" phase of the 2ww right now - right at the beginning of it - on approx 3-4DPO, when the CBFM POAS activities are over and it's that rather 'neither here nor there' bit.

I felt a really sharp "pinch" in my lower region this morning and of course was over-analysing it for a few minutes, but even if any swimmers met the egg (presuming I did ovulate that is) it's far too early for any implantation to happen. Have felt a queasy a couple of times too, but it is just ridiculous reading anything into it. I think if I ever do get pregnant it will be when I don't have any feeling of being pregnant whatsoever.

Hope everyone is doing ok. 

Su.


----------



## ginger863

Now Sue, i'm sure you told me off earlier this week for testing too early, sounds like those tests of yours have a mind of their own though, you might want to try a different brand.:winkwink:

Urchin, you might want to see someone about that mercury poisoning. I also went on the internet last night to investigate all my pains and twinges over the last few days and have diagnosed myself with kidney stones too!

Well i'm 7/8DPO now, nothing much to report, got quite a bit of lotiony CM and still lots of weird abdominal pains and twinges. I'm not meant to be testing til a week on friday which would make me 16/17DPO, dont think i have another week of waiting in me, may start testing at 14DPO and maybe keep it a secret from DH:blush:


----------



## sh77

I know how you feel ginger - I am only 2DPO. Gosh 7DPO seems so far away. I keep squashing my bbs to see if they hurt but they don't. However, if they do hurt in a few days, then at least I can say it was because of this rather than a preggo symptom. I don't want to be heartbroken again this month and so I am using Urchin's tactic of non-preg symptom spotting :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

sh77 said:


> Sue is that normal for you?

Not really, no. But I'm not going to read too much into it.


----------



## emsiee

Blimey...I cant keep up with everyone!!

Sounds promising Pimms........fingers crossed x:thumbup:


nothing to report from me...absolutely ZILCH @6dpo ish

Not even been thinking about it either which is very not like me......:shrug:


----------



## cheerfulangel

I think i'm out already this month girls :cry:

I'm 7dpo, monitor showed I peaked 11th & 12th and temp dropped on 13th indicating I ovulated on the 12th. Been having cramps on and off all morning and been surfing the net for implantation cramps feeling quite pleased..then just been to the toilet and looks like AF is starting..when I wiped it was light red cm, not streaked. 

I'm gutted because that means my luteal phase was only 7 days and thats nothing is it? I'm pleased to have used the monitor and begun temping properly this month, so I can confirm ovulation and now know I have to work on lengthing my luteal phase. Will I need to go to the docs for advice and help and has anyone else got a short luteal phase?

Edit: I've just checked other forums and found a really good list of things to try..i'll be keeping fingers crossed that bleeding clears up :shrug:


----------



## Pimms

cheerfulangel said:


> I think i'm out already this month girls :cry:
> 
> I'm 7dpo, monitor showed I peaked 11th & 12th and temp dropped on 13th indicating I ovulated on the 12th. Been having cramps on and off all morning and been surfing the net for implantation cramps feeling quite pleased..then just been to the toilet and looks like AF is starting..when I wiped it was light red cm, not streaked.
> 
> I'm gutted because that means my luteal phase was only 7 days and thats nothing is it? I'm pleased to have used the monitor and begun temping properly this month, so I can confirm ovulation and now know I have to work on lengthing my luteal phase. Will I need to go to the docs for advice and help and has anyone else got a short luteal phase?
> 
> Edit: I've just checked other forums and found a really good list of things to try..i'll be keeping fingers crossed that bleeding clears up :shrug:

:hugs:

Most of us use vit B complex to lengthen it. If it doesnt then have a chat to your docs about it


----------



## Sue Dunhym

cheerfulangel said:


> I think i'm out already this month girls :cry:
> 
> I'm 7dpo, monitor showed I peaked 11th & 12th and temp dropped on 13th indicating I ovulated on the 12th. Been having cramps on and off all morning and been surfing the net for implantation cramps feeling quite pleased..then just been to the toilet and looks like AF is starting..when I wiped it was light red cm, not streaked.
> 
> I'm gutted because that means my luteal phase was only 7 days and thats nothing is it? I'm pleased to have used the monitor and begun temping properly this month, so I can confirm ovulation and now know I have to work on lengthing my luteal phase. Will I need to go to the docs for advice and help and has anyone else got a short luteal phase?
> 
> Edit: I've just checked other forums and found a really good list of things to try..i'll be keeping fingers crossed that bleeding clears up :shrug:


Oh dear :hugs:

As Pimms said, Vit B complex can help with lengthening the luteal phase. But here's hoping it's implantation bleeding rather than AF.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

cheerfulangel said:


> I think i'm out already this month girls :cry:
> 
> I'm 7dpo, monitor showed I peaked 11th & 12th and temp dropped on 13th indicating I ovulated on the 12th. Been having cramps on and off all morning and been surfing the net for implantation cramps feeling quite pleased..then just been to the toilet and looks like AF is starting..when I wiped it was light red cm, not streaked.
> 
> I'm gutted because that means my luteal phase was only 7 days and thats nothing is it? I'm pleased to have used the monitor and begun temping properly this month, so I can confirm ovulation and now know I have to work on lengthing my luteal phase. Will I need to go to the docs for advice and help and has anyone else got a short luteal phase?
> 
> Edit: I've just checked other forums and found a really good list of things to try..i'll be keeping fingers crossed that bleeding clears up :shrug:

Hi cheerfulangel, 

Sorry about your short LP, it could still be implantation bleeding couldn't it? Fingers crossed!

I have one too although I have only just started using my CBFM so am not sure about the regularity of mine yet but it sems to be between 7 and 10 days. I have just started taking B6 100mg but then found out B complex is better. 

Can you let us know the list of things you found that can help? Thanks!

xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: cheerfulangel, I hope af isn't arriving for you. seems like B vitamin complex is the way to go to lengthen your LP. :dust:


----------



## cheerfulangel

Thank you everyone for your replys..it's good to have somewhere to vent and have such positive responses :hugs: Will definatley go out and buy some vit B complex for the next cycle, if I need it.

Bella's mamma, I found this thread which seemed a good explanation as to why it happens and things to do,including vit b complex. 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/172469-anyone-have-aunt-flo-menstruation-period-arrive-7-days-early.html

I've got fingers and toes crossed i'm jumping the gun and all is ok..but you know how it is when you spend all month hoping and waiting :blush: 

I didn't realise vit B complex was used by lots of people..I also use EPO and folic acid so i'll add it to my list! What others do people take, if you don't mind me asking? Been TTC for over 1 1/2 years but this forum has helped me more in the last 3 months than that whole time!!


----------



## The Stick

Hi Ladies love this thread!!!

Good luck to all of you waiting for your BFP's.

Please, Please can some one help with advice I feel so alone :cry:

I will try and be brief with my history but I used the cbfm last cycle after 5 months TTC (just wanted to be sure I was 'O'ing, as OPK's never seemed to work for me). I had 3 days of High and two days of Peak and then a High. I was really lucky to get my :bfp::happydance:. Sadly 2 and a half weeks ago I had an early natural M/C :cry:

I was told by the Doc we could try again straight away so I used the First day of the bleeding as CD1 (My bloods came back a week after the bleeding started as HCG lower than 1) by CD 6 it was aking for sticks again and they all came back low until CD 13 I had a High and that it is where it has stayed now on CD18 no sign of a Peak, just all highs

The thing is 2 days before my High I had loads of EWCM for 2 days, lower right stabbing pains then the next day briefly got sore nipples, all of this is usual for me around 'O' time - I have been lucky and for years not on BC 28/29 day regular cycles. I don't know now if I will 'O' or I have and the monitor has missed the LH surge. Has anyone just had Highs and no Peak yet Ovulated? I am sooooo confused and upset because after years of understanding my body I don't know what's going on with me anymore :cry:. I have been in tears on and off all this week so far


If I am honest I just wish I was still pregnant :cry: but I am not and all I am holding onto to get through this is my body getting back to normal, not even necessarily conceiving straight away.

I am sorry to go on my OH doesn't understand and no-one else really knows, as we weren't going to share our news until I was 12 weeks. :flower:


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi the stick - welcome to clearblue wonders. Sorry to hear about your loss. I haven't experienced this myself, but i have noticed i get more ewcm on my highs than on my peaks but i think i have a quick rise in LH and suspect i ov on my first peak. It may be that your mc has thrown the monitor off a little maybe, perhaps you have higher levels of estrogen this cycle? did you bd on the days you noticed the ewcm etc? It may be that you will get your peak in the next few days, i have seen many women on this forum say they get ewcm at odd times in their cycle, not close to ov. Sorry i can't be much help, i understand how frustrating it is to not know what is going on with your body. Hope you get the support you need from this forum.

cheerfulangel - sorry to hear af may be arriving but fx its not. For me spotting usually starts off brown (old blood) so could well be implantation bleeding if its red???
I had a lp of 9 days but in the last few months i have started spotting on 5/6dpo - was devestated! I was taking vit b complex 50 last month and did notice that despite the spotting af didn't start properly until 12dpo, which is an improvement on 9dpo! I have upped it to B-100 and have fx this month. At the mo just hoping to make it past the weekend with no spotting. I also take EPO, pregnacare and started on agnus castus this month to help bring my O forward (but only a small dose so prob wont do anything). anyway - you are not alone! there are many women using it and lots of success stories. good luck and here's hoping it is a spot of implantation bleeding! x


----------



## cheerfulangel

Oh hun, i'm so sorry to hear about your angel :hugs:

I haven't been using it long enough to help you whether the monitor can miss Ovulation i'm afraid.

But this month I got EWCM quite a bit outside of my monitor peak times this, I had 10 days of highs before getting 2 peaks and had it for nearly all the 10 days. I take EPO which has helped and on Fertility Friend yesterday there was a hint on my chart saying that EWCM can appear often through a cycle where your body become ready for Ov but it might not happen for a reason (stress or illness) so it goes and comes again.

Also it's still trying to learn your cycle, I think from reading your post it's your second CBFM cycle? Keep going with it hun and hopefully you'll get a peak soon :happydance: 

I'm sorry your feeling sad, our bodies are such a mystery :shrug: I hope you get your peak soon and that your body gets back to normal soon :hugs:


----------



## LadyK

Talk about confusing bodies indeed! Witch got me today! Not surprised though as only cycle #1 of TTC so instead of being disappointed I&#8217;m just focusing on the things I can try differently next month! Although pleased AF arrived today as sooner it comes sooner it goes and sooner I can try again, I&#8217;m a bit disappointed, as my cycles are irregular, but I understand LP is always the same, so based on last cycle&#8217;s dates etc, I had predicted AF to arrive tomorrow. Although this would have given me a 28 day cycle which is unusual for me. But instead AF arrives today giving me a 27 day cycle which is even more unusual! And still doesn't help me understand whether I OV on Peak Day 1 or Peak Day 2, or how long my LP is! Still better that way than it to have been a l o n g cycle and me wondering whether perhaps I was actually PG after all! Well I suppose the more cycles that go by that I&#8217;m actually noting what happens at certain times of the month, the more I will (hopefully) come to understand my cycle! Its not easy is it! Best of luck to you girls still in the 2WW!


----------



## Pimms

despite having some symptoms and being sick (TMI) this afternoon, i am now spotting :cry:

I think if this becomes a proper AF i think i will be making a docs appointment to see if there is anything that can be done to lengthen my LP, this TTC is increasingly frustrating - bah :cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Pimms out of interest what is your LP?


----------



## EmmaM2

didn't this happen last month for you too though pimms before your bfp? Don't rule yourself out too quickly. fx for you. x


----------



## Pimms

fluffyblue said:


> Pimms out of interest what is your LP?

My LP is normally 10days and have been taking B complex 50 and 100s


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry witch turned up ladyk. Again though, if its just spotting it may not be af? Like your v. positive attitude though. Have you thought about agnus castus to try and regulate your cycles at all?


----------



## urchin

I have no idea if I OV on Peak day 1 or 2 either LadyK .... and am crap at temping so I guess I'm not likely to find out

Pimms, I hope it just stays as spotting, but if not, that it just blummin well hurries up so you can get on with next month

I went out with aunty for lunch today and found it really hard not to say anything to her - but I really must talk to mum first I reckon

Other than that, am just twiddling away and really hoping that Sue's dreadful accident this morning isn't a sign of a particularly pernicious batch of HPTs doing the rounds.....I mean it would be absolutely awful if in the morning the same thing happens to me! :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah my LP is around 9-10 days but I dont spot at all it just comes with a vengance! I am increasing to B100 next cycle as still ovulated day 20 this month !


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 said:


> didn't this happen last month for you too though pimms before your bfp? Don't rule yourself out too quickly. fx for you. x


I know i should be more positive cause of my bfp last month, but the month before i only got to 10days when AF arrived, so im a bit all over the place :shrug:


----------



## emsiee

Pimms....i really hope it is just spotting..

I started to "spot" over a few cycles around 7 - 8 dpo about 7 months ago...and AF didnt show till about 6 days later...I really thought it was implantation...and to this day, I have no idea what it was...its never happened since..:shrug:

I dont know who was talking about Agnus Castus to bring O forward..(sorry cant keep up!) but ive found its done the opposite for me?? Its made O later..so i stopped taking it this month and O`d 4 days earlier...maybe it just affects people differently.....does wonders for my PMS though!!


----------



## Mrs_N

pimms hope it stays as just spotting, or better still goes away all together! 

ladyK sorry to hear witch arrived for you :hugs:

I have spotting :happydance: never been so deligted to have signs of :witch: arriving. so I might get to use my cbfm tomorrow :wohoo: now to have a good ole read of the manual!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fuck bollocks and tits, I've started spotting this morning. Looks like we're in this together Pimms.

I fully expect AF to take hold properly later today as I am feeling very period-y.

I am disappointed, yes, particularly as I was hoping my LP would be a bit longer at least.

But let's look on the bright side - at least I ovulated this month, which feels like a real achievement and means that in effect, this was really my first proper month of TTC since there was no possibility if me getting pregnant before clomid when I wasn't producing eggs.

It also means I can have a drink while on holiday, so there's that too.

Still - fuck bollocks and tits.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

Sue now you're in with a real chance with clomid, so I hope it just takes you a few cycles & you'll be in BFP announcements.

CD20 & guess what?
I got my FIRST high.
haha. i wasn't expecting it, I pulled out the test stick unheartedly expecting to see another low & I saw 2 black blocks.
I was like :happydance:
ran into bedroom where OH was still in bed, & jumped on him like LOOK IT'S HIGHHHH. & pretended to hump him :rofl:
He looked well pleased :)


----------



## emsiee

Sue.....dont count yourself out just yet! If it is AF though, at least you have ovulated as you say. :thumbup:

Sister Disco..........woohoo!!


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear that Sue. agree with you on this being cycle 1 though - I'm having the same problem and although I have ovulated once by myself in the last 6 cycles I find it's best not to count the others!
How did you get on with Clomid? Going to chat with my doc about it early next week. 

SisterDisco :wohoo: for a high!!

CD1 for me so the cbfm is now well and truely in use :happydance: roll on CD6 so I can POAS :rofl:


----------



## SisterDisco-x

CD1 is where it all begins :) good luck! :dust:


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> Fuck bollocks and tits, I've started spotting this morning. Looks like we're in this together Pimms.
> 
> I fully expect AF to take hold properly later today as I am feeling very period-y.
> 
> I am disappointed, yes, particularly as I was hoping my LP would be a bit longer at least.
> 
> But let's look on the bright side - at least I ovulated this month, which feels like a real achievement and means that in effect, this was really my first proper month of TTC since there was no possibility if me getting pregnant before clomid when I wasn't producing eggs.
> 
> It also means I can have a drink while on holiday, so there's that too.
> 
> Still - fuck bollocks and tits.

Sorry Sue :hugs: Its pants isn't it!!! looks like we'll both be drinking then. My spotting is getting worse so yep think its AF is about to arrive, so tomorrow night after work im going to enjoy a well deserved bottle of dry white wine and i'll make it a decent bottle as well.

I have also decided not to use the cbfm but instead use next month as a relaxed month, but will be still posting in this thread. Hubby and I are going going away the weekend i will be ov or there about, one night of camping and the next night in a four star hotel :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mrs_N said:


> sorry to hear that Sue. agree with you on this being cycle 1 though - I'm having the same problem and although I have ovulated once by myself in the last 6 cycles I find it's best not to count the others!
> How did you get on with Clomid? Going to chat with my doc about it early next week.
> 
> SisterDisco :wohoo: for a high!!
> 
> CD1 for me so the cbfm is now well and truely in use :happydance: roll on CD6 so I can POAS :rofl:

I think the clomid is fabulous because I clearly did ovulate and I wasn't before. Highly recommended.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Pimms said:


> Sorry Sue :hugs: Its pants isn't it!!! looks like we'll both be drinking then. My spotting is getting worse so yep think its AF is about to arrive, so tomorrow night after work im going to enjoy a well deserved bottle of dry white wine and i'll make it a decent bottle as well.
> 
> I have also decided not to use the cbfm but instead use next month as a relaxed month, but will be still posting in this thread. Hubby and I are going going away the weekend i will be ov or there about, one night of camping and the next night in a four star hotel :happydance:

Good plan. We'll be on holiday in Kos during Sex Week, so here's hoping for a holiday baby.


----------



## The Stick

To Sue and Pimms, sorry to hear that the :witch: has got you - this is such a roller coaster ride!!!! - sending you Positive thoughts for next cycle :hugs:

My news this morning after my 1st post yesturday is yet another High! :growlmad: this will be now cd19 for me counting from 1st day of when M/C started. With highs starting cd10

My OH has lost all interest and just want to know what my body is doing!!


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry pimms and sue. Like you say though sue, still a big month for you with the chlomid.
Wine sounds like a bloody excellent idea - hope you both enjoy plenty of holiday strumping (tilting my hat to you urchin) next month. Here's to holiday babies! 

I was hoping for a holiday bean myself next month but If my cycles stay roughly the same i think my peaks will be whilst i'm flying so may have to count myself out :-( and teh few days before are my viva and big night out to celebrate so unlikly to get any in then either. never mind, at least i get a fab holiday out of it.

Mrs_N yey for the af! officially a clearblue wonders girl now!

Sisterdisco - excellent news on your high! roll on the peak. Would strongly advise you to get strumping right away as i only had one high in my first cycle before it went to peak and i missed it thinking i would have several more!

I have been feeling soooo hormonal this week (not symptom spotting as too early) and so emotional. Just realised this morning it is because i stop taking my EPO at ovulation. no wonder i feel so crap, hormones are all over the place. That and the fact we ran out of tea bags this morning so no caffine....grrr.


----------



## Mrs_N

the stick sorry it's not making things clear for you :hugs:

the more I hear about clomid the more I'm determined it is what I need - at least I'd be in with a chance if I released an egg :rofl:

pimms sorry your spotting is getting worse :hugs:


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry stick. I really think it is probably to do with your mc throwing things off. Have you thought about ringing the CB helpline maybe? x


----------



## EmmaM2

incidently - this has got to be in the running for one of the biggest threads on this forum don't you think?


----------



## The Stick

EmmaM2 said:


> Sorry stick. I really think it is probably to do with your mc throwing things off. Have you thought about ringing the CB helpline maybe? x

 Thanks,yeah I did, yesturday and how embarasing was that as it was a man :blush:. I was hoping he would would tel me that there was still a chance that I had 'O'ed because but my LH surge might have been too low to be detecetd by the machine - I asked this because I have read about lots of women who have had neg OPK's and went on to get a BFP or definatly 'O'ed. He said highly, highly unlikey even though I had clear symptoms of ov at the usual time I would get them In my cycle.

I know my body will take time to adjust after M/C but my HCG levels were only 22 on day 2 of bleeding so I was lead to believe that my body would return to normal very quickly and I only bled for and evening and 1day and spotted for 5 all together, there was a weeks break between the spotting tho. It must look like I am really impatient I don't mean to be I am just going on what I had been told by medical people and what I have read - I am a total Google Whoare!! :haha::blush: . Maybe I am expecting too much too soon. As I said yesturday I just feel lost and I am looking for something positive to pin my hopes on xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

google whoare! i like it!:haha:
No not impatient at all, it sounds really frustrating. Sorry the helpline guy wasn't able to offer you any hope. It must be a really hard month for you and its understandable you are just wanting to get back in the saddle. did you bd at the time you had O signs anyway? I hope you get some answers soon. :hugs:


----------



## The Stick

Hi - yeah we did bd on those days - infact we have BD every other day since all my bleeding and spotting cleared up - OH thinks it Christmas!!! :winkwink:

I suppose one of the reasons for pinning down 'O' is so I can work out when AF is due and when to test - this is why I am getting aggitated about it all because of not having an AF due date, or anywhere near one I have no idea what to expect 

Thanks for all your replies - It has helped sooo much :hugs::flower:

As far as Google is concerned my mother and OH keep trying to ban me from it!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Backtoback

Hi guys, well I am back from Malaysia - it seems I have about 50 pages on here to read :O

I didn't get my BFP but managed to set up my CBFM over there so that the latest I can pee over here is 7am. Didnt need to pee over there as my LP was a little longer than previous (i think?) so now I am on CD13 and getting ready to roll.....

Hope youre all doing okx


----------



## modo

AF just arrived twenty minutes ago on CD29. Oh well.

I thought I was due on the 23rd but I guess I was wrong. My temp also plunged today so I guessed this was coming. 

Please ladies I need advice!

I am at work should I get DH to press the M button in the monitor? Or Should I just press it tomorrow morning?


----------



## urchin

Firstly Sue and Pims - Fuck Shit Bollocks and Pants....certainly sounds like periods are imminent and that is blummin crap :(
But you're right Sue, ovulating is a fantastic improvement on previous months - certainly sounds worth discussing clomid with your Doctor Mrs N 

am wondering whether I should have copywritited Strumping????? :headspin: I could be rich by now, _rich_ I tell you!

Well, I feel I need to report to you all a most distressing incident that occurred at Urchin Towers this morning...Look away now if you are easily spooked.
Still here? My gosh, you're braver than me.
I woke before my alarm clock this morning needing a wee and went down to the bathroom. As I walked through the door I sensed that something was not quite right and my suspicions were confirmed the moment I slid the bolt.
I felt a hostile and immensely powerful presence in the room. the force of which lifted me off my feet. And then held me in mid air. As I hung there slowly rotating, the soaps and shampoo bottles, razors, scrunchies and other bathroom accoutrements lifted up and began to rotate alongside me. Next the medicine cupboard opened and the bandages, painkillers, cough jollop and the rest joined the maelstrom. As you can imagine I was terrified; so terrified in fact that I'm ashamed to say I wee'd myself. At this point, a plastic beaker detached itself from the vortex and hovered underneath me, catching a good centimetre of first morning urine. Next a HPT that I had not previously noticed, fluttered into view, beating its wrapper, like hideous butterfly wings. What happened next is all a terrible blur. The razor slashed the butterfly and a testing strip dropped head first into the beaker. After a few seconds it dislodged itself and snook across the floor like a caterpillar, scaled the shelves and finally came to rest against a box of cotton buds. The ordeal lasted a further 5 minutes, during which time I had little option other than to watch the caterpillar develop its one lonely stripe. At this, the force seemed spent and I was gradually lowered to the floor, shaken but not physically harmed. After cleaning up the bathroom (the miserable sod didn't put anything back) I slunk back to bed and resolved to call the poltergeist hotline as soon as I could get the trembling in my hand to stop. And that is the gods honest truth, it all happened just as I said and anyone who says otherwise is a LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE.


----------



## urchin

tomorrow morning modo - if your period starts during the day, then you press the button for day 1 the following morning


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Firstly Sue and Pims - Fuck Shit Bollocks and Pants....certainly sounds like periods are imminent and that is blummin crap :(
> But you're right Sue, ovulating is a fantastic improvement on previous months - certainly sounds worth discussing clomid with your Doctor Mrs N
> 
> am wondering whether I should have copywritited Strumping????? :headspin: I could be rich by now, _rich_ I tell you!
> 
> Well, I feel I need to report to you all a most distressing incident that occurred at Urchin Towers this morning...Look away now if you are easily spooked.
> Still here? My gosh, you're braver than me.
> I woke before my alarm clock this morning needing a wee and went down to the bathroom. As I walked through the door I sensed that something was not quite right and my suspicions were confirmed the moment I slid the bolt.
> I felt a hostile and immensely powerful presence in the room. the force of which lifted me off my feet. And then held me in mid air. As I hung there slowly rotating, the soaps and shampoo bottles, razors, scrunchies and other bathroom accoutrements lifted up and began to rotate alongside me. Next the medicine cupboard opened and the bandages, painkillers, cough jollop and the rest joined the maelstrom. As you can imagine I was terrified; so terrified in fact that I'm ashamed to say I wee'd myself. At this point, a plastic beaker detached itself from the vortex and hovered underneath me, catching a good centimetre of first morning urine. Next a HPT that I had not previously noticed, fluttered into view, beating its wrapper, like hideous butterfly wings. What happened next is all a terrible blur. The razor slashed the butterfly and a testing strip dropped head first into the beaker. After a few seconds it dislodged itself and snook across the floor like a caterpillar, scaled the shelves and finally came to rest against a box of cotton buds. The ordeal lasted a further 5 minutes, during which time I had little option other than to watch the caterpillar develop its one lonely stripe. At this, the force seemed spent and I was gradually lowered to the floor, shaken but not physically harmed. After cleaning up the bathroom (the miserable sod didn't put anything back) I slunk back to bed and resolved to call the poltergeist hotline as soon as I could get the trembling in my hand to stop. And that is the gods honest truth, it all happened just as I said and anyone who says otherwise is a LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE.

I believe you completely. It's amazing how these things happen, isn't it?

Did the amazing poltergeist hpt reveal anything?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> AF just arrived twenty minutes ago on CD29. Oh well.
> 
> I thought I was due on the 23rd but I guess I was wrong. My temp also plunged today so I guessed this was coming.
> 
> Please ladies I need advice!
> 
> I am at work should I get DH to press the M button in the monitor? Or Should I just press it tomorrow morning?

Looks like today's the day for it. How disappointing for us 3. Everyone else - do try not to follow in our footsteps, eh?

I started this morning and I intend to press the m button tomorrow morning to make it go on to CD 2, meaning today is CD 1.


----------



## urchin

Nope :( it was just the one line


----------



## EmmaM2

sorry the bitch (sorry i meant witch) got you modo. Roll on next month. As urchin says wait until tomorrow to press. Hope your not too miserable at work - wine, chocolates and hot water bottle when you get home maybe?

Blimey Urch, what a terrible ordeal. I really hope i don't get any of these bathroom misaps that have blighted you and Sue until at least next wednesday! Maybe the poltergeist will come back in a couple of days......


----------



## urchin

Oooo-ooooo you think so Emma? :argh:


----------



## EmmaM2

:haha::haha: excellent emoticon (or whatever they are called!)


----------



## urchin

cheers emma, i picked it just for you!


----------



## emsiee

urchin said:


> Firstly Sue and Pims - Fuck Shit Bollocks and Pants....certainly sounds like periods are imminent and that is blummin crap :(
> But you're right Sue, ovulating is a fantastic improvement on previous months - certainly sounds worth discussing clomid with your Doctor Mrs N
> 
> am wondering whether I should have copywritited Strumping????? :headspin: I could be rich by now, _rich_ I tell you!
> 
> Well, I feel I need to report to you all a most distressing incident that occurred at Urchin Towers this morning...Look away now if you are easily spooked.
> Still here? My gosh, you're braver than me.
> I woke before my alarm clock this morning needing a wee and went down to the bathroom. As I walked through the door I sensed that something was not quite right and my suspicions were confirmed the moment I slid the bolt.
> I felt a hostile and immensely powerful presence in the room. the force of which lifted me off my feet. And then held me in mid air. As I hung there slowly rotating, the soaps and shampoo bottles, razors, scrunchies and other bathroom accoutrements lifted up and began to rotate alongside me. Next the medicine cupboard opened and the bandages, painkillers, cough jollop and the rest joined the maelstrom. As you can imagine I was terrified; so terrified in fact that I'm ashamed to say I wee'd myself. At this point, a plastic beaker detached itself from the vortex and hovered underneath me, catching a good centimetre of first morning urine. Next a HPT that I had not previously noticed, fluttered into view, beating its wrapper, like hideous butterfly wings. What happened next is all a terrible blur. The razor slashed the butterfly and a testing strip dropped head first into the beaker. After a few seconds it dislodged itself and snook across the floor like a caterpillar, scaled the shelves and finally came to rest against a box of cotton buds. The ordeal lasted a further 5 minutes, during which time I had little option other than to watch the caterpillar develop its one lonely stripe. At this, the force seemed spent and I was gradually lowered to the floor, shaken but not physically harmed. After cleaning up the bathroom (the miserable sod didn't put anything back) I slunk back to bed and resolved to call the poltergeist hotline as soon as I could get the trembling in my hand to stop. And that is the gods honest truth, it all happened just as I said and anyone who says otherwise is a LIAR, LIAR, PANTS ON FIRE.


LMAO!! Urch, you had for a min! LOL Boo it didnt reveal anything...im kinda thinking i should use one of mine today....:nope:


----------



## Mrs_N

urgh what a terrible ordeal for you urchin, and so sorry the hpt poltergeist didn't reveal a second line :nono:

so it seems there are a few of us on cd1 together :friends:


----------



## modo

EmmaM2 said:


> sorry the bitch (sorry i meant witch) got you modo. Roll on next month. As urchin says wait until tomorrow to press. Hope your not too miserable at work - wine, chocolates and hot water bottle when you get home maybe?
> 
> Blimey Urch, what a terrible ordeal. I really hope i don't get any of these bathroom misaps that have blighted you and Sue until at least next wednesday! Maybe the poltergeist will come back in a couple of days......

I am really trying not to get too depressed. I keep reminding myself that this was our first attempt, I am 30 and it would have just been too lucky for it to happen the first time. Yes I do think it will be chocolates, a hot water bottle and a good cry when I get home. I know I am a wimp!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> I am really trying not to get too depressed. I keep reminding myself that this was our first attempt, I am 30 and it would have just been too lucky for it to happen the first time. Yes I do think it will be chocolates, a hot water bottle and a good cry when I get home. I know I am a wimp!

Mate, I've already gone and cried in the loos at work twice. It's an emotional business.


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> I am really trying not to get too depressed. I keep reminding myself that this was our first attempt, I am 30 and it would have just been too lucky for it to happen the first time. Yes I do think it will be chocolates, a hot water bottle and a good cry when I get home. I know I am a wimp!
> 
> Mate, I've already gone and cried in the loos at work twice. It's an emotional business.Click to expand...

:hugs:I know how you feel.


----------



## LadyK

EmmaM2 said:


> Sorry witch turned up ladyk. Again though, if its just spotting it may not be af? Like your v. positive attitude though. Have you thought about agnus castus to try and regulate your cycles at all?

Its definitely AF! What does agnus castus do exactly? I've heard it mentioned several times on several threads. Doesn't it bring forward your O? Mine is already quite early in my cycle (D13 and D11 respectively last 2 cycles) so I don't really want it any earlier!


----------



## urchin

I went out for lunch with a colleague and there was a woman in the cafe with the most fantastic bump - it was all i could do _not_ to burst into tears.

Sue is right, TTC is a very emotional business


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> AF just arrived twenty minutes ago on CD29. Oh well.
> 
> I thought I was due on the 23rd but I guess I was wrong. My temp also plunged today so I guessed this was coming.
> 
> Please ladies I need advice!
> 
> I am at work should I get DH to press the M button in the monitor? Or Should I just press it tomorrow morning?
> 
> Looks like today's the day for it. How disappointing for us 3. Everyone else - do try not to follow in our footsteps, eh?
> 
> I started this morning and I intend to press the m button tomorrow morning to make it go on to CD 2, meaning today is CD 1.Click to expand...

I always thought that if you started in the day, when you set the monitor the next day you still set it for CD1? I have my own home made chart (an excel spreadsheet) and on that yesterday was CD1 (I started around midday yesterday), but on my monitor today is CD1! I always have to remember that my monitor is a day behind my other chart! Sorry to hear that the :witch: has got you all too! The good news with my next cycle is sex week is during and either side of the bank holiday weekend, and the second week of the 2WW I will be on holiday, so plenty of time to relax, unwind, try not to worry about it, and most importantly, no opportunity for strange experiences in the bathroom involving small plastic cups & strips!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

LadyK said:


> I always thought that if you started in the day, when you set the monitor the next day you still set it for CD1? I have my own home made chart (an excel spreadsheet) and on that yesterday was CD1 (I started around midday yesterday), but on my monitor today is CD1! I always have to remember that my monitor is a day behind my other chart! Sorry to hear that the :witch: has got you all too! The good news with my next cycle is sex week is during and either side of the bank holiday weekend, and the second week of the 2WW I will be on holiday, so plenty of time to relax, unwind, try not to worry about it, and most importantly, no opportunity for strange experiences in the bathroom involving small plastic cups & strips!

Yes, you're doing it the way the CBFM manual says you should and you're right to do so. However, I take the view that if I started bleeding today then today should be my CD1 and to hell with what the manual says :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Actually, I've had a rethink. Tomorrow will be CD1 because as yet, I haven't graduated past spotting. We're still just at the dark brown CM stage. Because my body is TORTURING ME with ridiculous false hope. I wish it'd just get on with it.


----------



## EmmaM2

LadyK said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry witch turned up ladyk. Again though, if its just spotting it may not be af? Like your v. positive attitude though. Have you thought about agnus castus to try and regulate your cycles at all?
> 
> Its definitely AF! What does agnus castus do exactly? I've heard it mentioned several times on several threads. Doesn't it bring forward your O? Mine is already quite early in my cycle (D13 and D11 respectively last 2 cycles) so I don't really want it any earlier!Click to expand...

sorry ladyk - i think there maybe a lot of wine and chocolate consumed tonight! :hugs:
I _think_ agnus castus is suposed to regulate irregular cycles rather than bring forward or put back O as such. It seems to do different things to different people. best of luck for next month.x


----------



## EmmaM2

oh its all sooooo emotional. I had a client yesterday who had her baby at 16 and was so afraid of getting fat has an underweight baby with a weak immune system. Made me want to scream and cry. not fair, not fair, not fair. Have to go and see my sil # 2 on sat aswell who is 7 months preg with her 2nd and its going to be tough not to cry all bloody weekend.


----------



## RedRose

Sorry the witch has arrived for some of you. It can really be tough to take sometimes. :hugs:

I'm not hopeful for this month, no symptoms at all. Also I have a big work dilemma which would be greatly eased if I were to fall pregnant now, can't see myself being that lucky. :wacko:

Lots of luck to everyone in the 2ww!


----------



## ginger863

Sorry the witch has got some of you this month and fingers crossed for those that are still waiting.
Well i'm 9DPO today and not sure what to think. I've had some weird abdominal pains for the last few days, today they are still there but different, more of a dull ache which is persistent on my right hand side and i'm not quite sure how to describe it but it feels hot inside, not hot to touch my tummy but like it's hot inside. Never had anything like this before and not sure whether to worry or not. It really doesnt feel like AF and isnt painful, just uncomfortable. :shrug:
Any ideas?


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 said:


> oh its all sooooo emotional. I had a client yesterday who had her baby at 16 and was so afraid of getting fat has an underweight baby with a weak immune system. Made me want to scream and cry. not fair, not fair, not fair. Have to go and see my sil # 2 on sat aswell who is 7 months preg with her 2nd and its going to be tough not to cry all bloody weekend.

Im seeing my sis at the end of Sept who will be 7months then and she already has a three year old.

Wine was brought forward to this evening as i thought sod it, its almost Friday after all!!! And it felt an awful long day - roll on the weekend :flower:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Holy crap girls, I haven't been on in 2 days and I had to read like 10 pages to catch up! I missed ya! Nice job, this has got to be one of the top threads on this forum!
I am going to try and remember as much as possible here... sorry that the :witch: got you Sue, Pimms Modo and LadyK. However so happy that you O'd Sue! Urch you are still in the running FX'd for your BFP! Everyone else in the 2WW good luck!! EmmaM2 I would go crazy seeing a girl like that OMG! Emotional you said it! I am a mess... my body is driving me mad and I have no idea what is going on... I am 11DPO and still testing + since 4DPO which is bizarre... lines aren't getting darker but are staying the same. I have spent so much money on HPT's this month it is ridiculous! I made an appointment for Sept. 8, but got my quantative blood work done today and should have some results by the weekend... I just hope the results are defined as to where I am and not like a weird number to leave me more confused and sit and wait until the 8th, it seems so far away! AF is due on Sunday so I am praying she stays away, I O'd earlier and this is a true sticky BFP and I have been worrying for nothing. I will keep you all posted!


----------



## urchin

that still sounds positive scorpiodragon - really hope your bloods confirm it for you.

Mr Urch rang the GP today and found his sperm results are finally in. They won't tell him over the phone and Tuesday is the first day he can go get them, so Tuesday is when we'll know what's what with the troops


----------



## Trinity42

omg. I actually got my egg this month, just when I was ready to give up... https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac344/trinityphoenix42/01250794148746000000362259.jpg
its the best thing i have seen all day and the test stick was so much darker today from yesterday https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac344/trinityphoenix42/01250797384815000000362259.jpg line on the left is the control line right is the test line.
https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/trinity420/01250882527164000000362259.jpg


----------



## urchin

Woot! congratulations Trinity - it's great seeing the wee eggie isn't it


----------



## Trinity42

oh my goodness yes, yes yes.... I almost cried when I saw it. I havent been ovulating


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY Trinity!!


----------



## SisterDisco-x

who0p
:D
the wee egg!
i haven't seen that yet. can't wait though.
bet you are chuffed


----------



## EmmaM2

yey trinity!! really pleased you got the egg as you seemed so down about the whole thing. Hoping today is the day for you too sister disco....

Still sounds pretty promising scorpio - fx for you that your bloods are conclusive.

Sounds like you are excercising excellent self restraint ginger, i probably would have been visited by the hpt poltergeist that got urchin and sue by now! keep it up.

I'm on 5dpo today b o r i n g! However, i started spotting at 5/6dpo in the last couple of months so desperately hoping i make it through the weekend this time, have some cramping today though so not too hopefull, (but that could be connected to the naughty chinese i had last night).

hope you are all well today CBFM laydeeeees.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. AF is now here in full effect so it's CD 1 for me. Feeling a bit perkier today after yesterday's depression and looking forward to taking the clomid again on CD5. 

Trinity - yay for peaks! 

Good luck to those of you still in the 2WW. At least ONE of us has to get a BFP this month, so fingers crossed it's you.


----------



## SisterDisco-x

ello cbfm geeks 
CD21 - another high today.
didn't get down to business last night :winkwink:

so will have to make up for it 2day!

if my cycle turns out 2 be 31 days then i must have a crappy lp so i'll have to start taking some vit b6.

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sh77

Good morning ladies

Sorry Sue that that the witch showed up. There is hope for next month as the clomid worked. 

When do you count your 1DPO - after 2nd peak?

x


----------



## urchin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Good luck to those of you still in the 2WW. At least ONE of us has to get a BFP this month, so fingers crossed it's you.

Can it be me please????

No news today from Urchin Towers, the poltergeist stayed away and I am 5-7 days away from expected AF....so really is nothing whatsoever of any significance to report

Booooooo!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for the egg trinity! 
I can't wait to see that! 

sue sorry af arrived in full force, fab news that the clomid did it's stuff though! 
sisterdisco hope you get your peak soon :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

So 10DPO today for me and the witch is due any day now going by my previous cycles. 

I am getting SO impatient now!

I am afraid that I too had a little visit from the naughty poltergeist that seems to be frequenting these pages. I was only 8DPO, seriously, what was I expecting...?! 
At least when you test so early it kinda scratches the itch that says 'pee on a stick! pee on a stick!' but when you get the inevitable BFN it is not too disapointing because you knew you were getting it anyway!

Sorry to those who's witch has sneaked up already (naughty naughty witch) and baby dust to all you lovely ladies still in this excruciating wait!


----------



## ginger863

Sounds like you are excercising excellent self restraint ginger, i probably would have been visited by the hpt poltergeist that got urchin and sue by now! keep it up.

thank you but i'm pretty sure it's not gonna last. There were some strange goings on in the bathroom this morning so have a feeling Urchins poltergeist me be paying me a fleeting visit this afternoon. Have very weird heavy feeling today and still some twinging. DOnt have all the other symptoms i had last month with my chemical (sore boobs, bleeding gums,sore teeth, hot flushes) though so not sure if thats a good thing or not. I did brush my teeth for about five mins this morning hoping my gums would bleed but nothing. An d my boobs should be sore by now cos i've been poking and squeezing them constantly for two days now just to check:blush:

Glad you're feeling better today Sue, you're right though we do need some BFP's this month!

Well done on that egg trinity, you must be ecstatic!

Off into town now. I may or may not accidently purchase some pregnancy tests while i'm out but feel i can not be held accountable for my actions as if my DH had remembered it was his mothers 50th birthday this weekend and had bought her a present i would not have to go ito town today.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Good luck to those of you still in the 2WW. At least ONE of us has to get a BFP this month, so fingers crossed it's you.
> 
> Can it be me please????
> 
> No news today from Urchin Towers, the poltergeist stayed away and I am 5-7 days away from expected AF....so really is nothing whatsoever of any significance to report
> 
> Booooooo!Click to expand...

Yes, it can be you. In fact, I demand it be so.

Bella's Mamma - fingers crossed for you that AF stays away. 

Ginge - I completely agree that you cannot in any way be blamed for buying some HPTs today.


----------



## Pimms

Keeping everything crossed for the rest of you :happydance: we need some BFPs 

Had my bottle of wine last night and actually feel pretty good today and actually feel quite alert. Maybe its knowing that the 2ww is over and i've gained some PMA (not sure how long that will last though!!!!) I've upped my EPO and also i will use B 100 for full the month rather then 50s and then 100s.

I feel really naughty as i havent pressed then "m" button and i had to get hubby to lock it away as it was too tempting to press


----------



## modo

Have any of you girls tried the Instead Cups? I have bought some and will be trying them next time I O.


----------



## modo

Pimms said:


> I've upped my EPO and also i will use B 100 for full the month rather then 50s and then 100s.

Can you please tell me how much EPO are you taking? What brand B100 and EPO do you use?


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Ladies howe we all doing, im 6dpo now and have got all sorts of aches and pains my boobs are sore and got that dull ache in my tum - and yes I have POAS what else would you expect lol. I think I know deep down I am out this month becuase of my tummy ache - I am going to follow the sperm meets egg plan next cycle as I think we BD to often and by the time it comes to ovulation the little swimmers are duds !.

When I got pregnant in May, we only BD 5 times and that was afternoon and when smiley face came on OPK so back to plan B next month. 

I am upping to B100 this cycle. Can someone tell me what EPO does ?


----------



## Mrs_N

As far as I know EPO increases EWCM. Also good for hair & skin - can't do any harm! 
Only take it up to ovulation and then stop. 
The dose is 3000mg


----------



## RedRose

Fingers crossed for those in the 2ww! Exciting times.

I'm 10 DPO tomorrow, and have sore boobies, but I have been squeezing and tugging at the poor things like a horny teenage boy. I really don't feel pregnant though. I've had a BFP before and had every symptom under the sun. I only feel pre menstrual at the moment.

In more optimistic news, thank you all so much for wishing Mr Red Rose good luck in his job interview last week- it paid off and he got the job! He is a recent maths graduate and has applied and been turned down for over 150 jobs since May. Then this one came up, and it was something he really really wanted. I am so chuffed for him.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Looks like I may be out for this month... Spotting started today at 10dpo. So I am sure the witch will have arrived by tomorrow. Poop!
Need to get that B6 going for next month I think...
Good luck everyone else and fingers crossed for everyone who has already got the witch this month!


----------



## The Stick

Good evening ladies, hope you are all ok.

Well this is my update for today


AAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH
another friggin HIGH!!!!! :growlmad::growlmad::huh::sad2:


As you can see started to feel real frustrated over this. I am on CD 20 and it's my 8th day of Highs and no Peak. Yet I had all symptoms of 'O' 9days ago! Have had no more 'O' symptoms since CD 10


----------



## urchin

Congratulations Mr RedRose - it's a horrid climate to be looking for work and difficult not to get despondant when you keep getting rejected (150 must be some kind of record!)

When Mr Urch was getting ready to move over here (and for 2 months afterwards) he was literally applying for 5 or 6 jobs every single day....still persistance pays off


----------



## Trinity42

my update today... Peak again.... 2 days in a row...:thumbup:
https://i914.photobucket.com/albums/ac344/trinityphoenix42/01250797384815000000362259.jpg yesterday @ bottom
https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/trinity420/01250882527164000000362259.jpgtoday
https://i838.photobucket.com/albums/zz301/trinity420/01250882586388000000362259.jpg


----------



## The Stick

Hey Trinity42,

That's great news :happydance:. 2ww for you then. Good luck for BFP this cycle for you :flower:


----------



## Trinity42

so this would start my 2WW...


----------



## urchin

lol trinity .... the monitor is programmed to give you another peak and then a high after it's detected the first peak!


----------



## Trinity42

O... this is my 2nt month using it... Good thing it said i ovulated I only have one stick left... OOPS :cry: I feel kinda silly, I havent really been TTC very long


----------



## The Stick

urchin said:


> lol trinity .... the monitor is programmed to give you another peak and then a high after it's detected the first peak!


Hi Urchin

I am new to this forum. Hve you been using the CBFM for long? Has it always worked for you? -Lows, highs,Peaks etc. Sorry if I haven't seen all your posts and I have missed this info :blush:

I am just trying to get to understand mine and a bit of direction would be useful - hope i havent come accross as too stupid? :dohh:


----------



## urchin

lol dont feel silly trinity - none of us knew that before we got started (in fact I only know cuz Sue posted the info on here)

just thought i'd tell you as most of us save sticks by stopping after the first peak!


----------



## Trinity42

I see... now how am I going to fufill my poas addiction???


----------



## The Stick

Oh Ok, I will do that if I ever reach a Peak this cycle :wacko: LOL. Have been through 14 sticks already so far!!!

Have you heard about others that have had cycles with all Highs and no Peaks and still gotten a BFP? - I realise I am bieng a little over optomistic but if I hadn't used my monitor this cycle I would have sworn I 'O'ed on CD 12/13. Last cycle my monitor was by the book 3 highs then the Peaks. Any ideas? xx


----------



## urchin

Hi The Stick (fab name btw!)

I've not been using my CBFM long - only 3 cycles so far, but yes each month I have had lows then highs then peaks......but reading through the thread it's not unusual to get no peaks on the first month as the monitor gets to know you

and noooooo, not stupid at all. We're all in this together on this thread, bumbling along learning from each other.

Please, ask all the daft (and not-so-daft) questions you like :D between us all we probably have the answer somewhere ..... and if we don't, I hear that the ClearBlue hotline is very helpful


----------



## The Stick

Thanks Urchin

I am secretley hoping that maybe the machine has missed my LH surge and only picked up the estrogen surge- hence the Highs. I have been pants at using OPK's and never got a positve result with them, 5 years ago I used them (not sure if I used them exactly right) never found a surge and 9 months later my little Georgia was born :happydance:

Tried OPK's before I got CBFM and even though my BBT said i was ovulating, i never got a posotive OPK

I am also I aware that I suffered a m/c recently and this can throw things out but I know I wasn't dreaming it when I had EWCM for 2 days last week, lower stabbing pain and sore nips - sorry TMI. I have not had anyother days of fertile mucus since then, just what is nornmal CM for me post 'O'. I know that the machine will stop asking for sticks soon, so not sure what to do then and when to expect AF. I am sooooooooo confused right now :wacko: xx


----------



## Pimms

modo said:


> Pimms said:
> 
> 
> I've upped my EPO and also i will use B 100 for full the month rather then 50s and then 100s.
> 
> Can you please tell me how much EPO are you taking? What brand B100 and EPO do you use?Click to expand...

Hi Modo

Im taking 2000 of epo and Holland and Barrett B 100 complex slow release


----------



## Trinity42

DH is picking me up from the house in 20 min I dont wanna go anywhere, I want to stay home and go back to bed. I havent felt good today. cramping., back hurting... way to early in my cycle to feel like this....:coffee::growlmad::sleep:


----------



## urchin

where are you going? I'm all snuggled in for the night watching war of the worlds with Mr Urch .... nothing would persuade me to leave the house again tonight


----------



## Trinity42

Gotta go pay bills, get animal food, people food and stuff like that. Its only 5pm here, but i could really go for some nice cozy pjs and a good book...


----------



## urchin

ahhhh that explains it! it's nearly 11pm here and I'm goin nowhere :D


----------



## Franki83

Hi again Girls!!!
i am really excited now as i am on CD10 and my monitor is great, its even that discreet to use i have discovered, that i found i was really confident in using it while we stayed at my hubby's grandparents house!
I'm taking the Holland & Barrett B100 and their Agnus Castus, also 2000mg EPO.
Does anyone else also use OPK's along with monitor too? i have decided that for once i am not going to do it this cycle as i used to go through 3 a day. 
unfortunately while on holiday though i forgot to take my thermometer so i could not temp... so back to that in the morning! 
I CANT WAIT TO GET A HIGH & PEAK!!! lol
so advice, hubby and i are still doing the dance every other day... but when you get a high, do you ladies do it everyday until after peak? or every other day still??


----------



## sh77

Hiya
This is my first cycle using the CBFM. I used an OPK to double check and it was a strong colour on my high and peak but got lighter on 2nd peak. I only had one high and so we BD'd twice on each of the 3 days.
Good luck this month.


----------



## The Stick

Franki83 said:


> Hi again Girls!!!
> i am really excited now as i am on CD10 and my monitor is great, its even that discreet to use i have discovered, that i found i was really confident in using it while we stayed at my hubby's grandparents house!
> I'm taking the Holland & Barrett B100 and their Agnus Castus, also 2000mg EPO.
> Does anyone else also use OPK's along with monitor too? i have decided that for once i am not going to do it this cycle as i used to go through 3 a day.
> unfortunately while on holiday though i forgot to take my thermometer so i could not temp... so back to that in the morning!
> I CANT WAIT TO GET A HIGH & PEAK!!! lol
> so advice, hubby and i are still doing the dance every other day... but when you get a high, do you ladies do it everyday until after peak? or every other day still??

Didn't use OPK's with the first cycle using the monitor but have this month and have got varied shades of lines but not a tru positve. I am not suprised as OPK's have never really worked for me. 

Hi Last cycle we BD most days over the High and then loads over My two peak days :winkwink: - I ended up having 3 Highs, 2 Peaks and a High. This cycle I am on CD21 and have now had all highs so far. Infact I got another today :dohh: so that would be 9 days of Highs and we have been BDing every other day. OH is well happy at the mo :haha: Hope this helps x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I had a great big temperature drop and AF is in full painful effect today, so I have decided to drink my face off. I think that's a reasonable, don't you?


----------



## chanel

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. I had a great big temperature drop and AF is in full painful effect today, so I have decided to drink my face off. I think that's a reasonable, don't you?

Sorry to hear the witch got you sue :hugs: I think drinking your face off is very reasonable and understandable. Hopefully she wont stay long and you can get onto your 2nd round of clomid... keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## emsiee

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. I had a great big temperature drop and AF is in full painful effect today, so I have decided to drink my face off. I think that's a reasonable, don't you?

Sue

I think thats a great idea!

Im gonna do the same me thinks....had an "accident" this morning and got BFN! But it is faaaaar too early for me yet, I think AF due in about 4 - 5 days.

Have a good weekend everyone..


----------



## Sue Dunhym

G & T in hand, watching the cricket, all is well :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi all.

I hope you are enjoying your weekend thus far! For me the day is just getting started and I thought I would come and see how you all are!

Modo - I bought some Instead cups and "practiced" putting them in but when it comes to after BD'ing I am too scared to lose the goods and chicken out and just lie there with my legs up :haha:
Red Rose - So glad your DH got the kjob that is fantastic! Get a nice bottle of vino and celebrate!
Bella's Mama - I am sorry you are out this month!
The Stick - After my M/C in April if it is any consolation, it took my body until June to properly go back to the norm, though I did O in May it was really late in my cycle (CD 17 or !8 if I remember correctly) So don't worry about your highs, I am sure you'll get your peak soon!
Frankie83 - We BD every other day or so on highs and every day on peaks! most months so far anyway LOL
Sue drink your face off... sounds like a plan to me! 
QueenEmsie - I am sorry you had an accident too,... god Urch's poltergeist is making his rounds! :haha: hopefully the next accident will be a BFP!

As for me well I have no idea, AF is due today or tomorrow as I usually have a 14 day LP and well I have it in my head she will show, or that this so called BFP is a chemical or ectopic or something... I am trying to keep positive but I keep breaking down because I don't think I can handle another problem with my uterus! So AF is you are going to come get on with it! DH thinks I am crazy and worrying too much, I just don't think that I am pregnant... The lines have not gotten darker on my tests at all, which I have been told they don't really until you've missed your period, but I am skeptical, that and I don't really have any symptoms of anything beside my boobs being a little sore, but that could be from me checking every 5 minutes or so hehe! I am having cramps but not really... My temp is staying high and so is my cervix, god knows! I think I am losing my mind. I just want it so bad... BLAH Well I am going to get on with my day, it is gorgeous out, what to do what to do... DH is saying get off your fertility sites and get ready so we can do "something" LOL


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I was right she showed... the bitch I mean witch showed, I want to crawl into a ball and cry... Hopefully I will get some answers as to what is going on with me in September... :cry: I will push the "M" in the AM, as for now, I am going to go drink my face off! ;)


----------



## Jessa

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I was right she showed... the bitch I mean witch showed, I want to crawl into a ball and cry... Hopefully I will get some answers as to what is going on with me in September... :cry: I will push the "M" in the AM, as for now, I am going to go drink my face off! ;)

I am SO sorry to hear this. :hugs:


----------



## modo

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I was right she showed... the bitch I mean witch showed, I want to crawl into a ball and cry... Hopefully I will get some answers as to what is going on with me in September... :cry: I will push the "M" in the AM, as for now, I am going to go drink my face off! ;)

I am really sorry about this :hugs:


----------



## RedRose

Scorpiodragon that is rubbish news, I hope you're OK :hugs:

Get your arse down to the doctors and make a nuisance of yourself.


----------



## Miss-Boo

I feel like i'm adding salt to people's wounds but
I got a :bfp: this morning on two 10miu sticks. cd29 13dpo 
our first cycle trying.

still getting slight period like cramps though.
going to buy a digital test when the shops open


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Miss-Boo said:


> I feel like i'm adding salt to people's wounds but
> I got a :bfp: this morning on two 10miu sticks. cd29 13dpo
> our first cycle trying.
> 
> still getting slight period like cramps though.
> going to buy a digital test when the shops open

Wahay! We had to get SOME BFPs this month :)

Many congratulations!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I was right she showed... the bitch I mean witch showed, I want to crawl into a ball and cry... Hopefully I will get some answers as to what is going on with me in September... :cry: I will push the "M" in the AM, as for now, I am going to go drink my face off! ;)

Oh dear. I was so hoping your BFP would stick. I hope you have a hangover this morning like me.


----------



## RedRose

Well done Miss Boo! Have a healthy and happy 9 months x


----------



## The Stick

scorpiodragon said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I hope you are enjoying your weekend thus far! For me the day is just getting started and I thought I would come and see how you all are!
> 
> Modo - I bought some Instead cups and "practiced" putting them in but when it comes to after BD'ing I am too scared to lose the goods and chicken out and just lie there with my legs up :haha:
> Red Rose - So glad your DH got the kjob that is fantastic! Get a nice bottle of vino and celebrate!
> Bella's Mama - I am sorry you are out this month!
> The Stick - After my M/C in April if it is any consolation, it took my body until June to properly go back to the norm, though I did O in May it was really late in my cycle (CD 17 or !8 if I remember correctly) So don't worry about your highs, I am sure you'll get your peak soon!
> Frankie83 - We BD every other day or so on highs and every day on peaks! most months so far anyway LOL
> Sue drink your face off... sounds like a plan to me!
> QueenEmsie - I am sorry you had an accident too,... god Urch's poltergeist is making his rounds! :haha: hopefully the next accident will be a BFP!
> 
> As for me well I have no idea, AF is due today or tomorrow as I usually have a 14 day LP and well I have it in my head she will show, or that this so called BFP is a chemical or ectopic or something... I am trying to keep positive but I keep breaking down because I don't think I can handle another problem with my uterus! So AF is you are going to come get on with it! DH thinks I am crazy and worrying too much, I just don't think that I am pregnant... The lines have not gotten darker on my tests at all, which I have been told they don't really until you've missed your period, but I am skeptical, that and I don't really have any symptoms of anything beside my boobs being a little sore, but that could be from me checking every 5 minutes or so hehe! I am having cramps but not really... My temp is staying high and so is my cervix, god knows! I think I am losing my mind. I just want it so bad... BLAH Well I am going to get on with my day, it is gorgeous out, what to do what to do... DH is saying get off your fertility sites and get ready so we can do "something" LOL

Thanks x


----------



## Berrysmoothie

Am on second day of Peak today after 5 days of highs - we haven't been managing to BD as much as I would have liked as DH has been out and about a lot this week - very frustrating. We did manage it on 3rd day of High and once yesterday (first peak day) and he will be home again later and we will be doing it again whether he wants to or not! Just hope this is our month, although did just order another batch of CBFM test sticks on Amazon - really hoping we won't need them! Next month DH is away travelling a lot with work so that would basically mean having to wait until October - don't think I could cope with that.

Oh well - lovely day out not much to do but sit and wit for him to come home i guess!

Good luck to everyone trying for BFP x


----------



## Pimms

scorpiodragon said:


> Well I was right she showed... the bitch I mean witch showed, I want to crawl into a ball and cry... Hopefully I will get some answers as to what is going on with me in September... :cry: I will push the "M" in the AM, as for now, I am going to go drink my face off! ;)

So sorry scorpiodragon - you have had quite a rollercoaster ride :hugs:and i dont blame you for wanting to drink your face off.

Sue - hopefully next month will be your month :hugs:

Well done Miss-Boo :happydance:

I normally compete in timetrialling through the summer months, but since hubby and i started to ttc back in may, ttc has kinda taken over our lives, so when i didn't get my BFP this month it kinda made me realise that maybe i need to chill a bit more, so i went for my first run yesterday morning and really enjoyed it and from tomorrow i shall be spending a lot more time on my bike training :happydance: If it takes me another three months or so to get my BFP then i will still be ok with that as hopefully by then i will be a lot fitter and then i can train through my pregnancy (thats probably hopeful thinking)

So heres Positive vibes to you girlies :flower::hugs::kiss::happydance:


----------



## The Stick

Hi Ladies

To Scorpiodragon - so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

To Mrs-Boo - Congrats on your BFP! :happydance:


I have a question, if anyone could help me that would be great. As you know I have been getting all highs so far this cycle - had another one today (cd22 10th High!!) Grrrrrrrrrrr. Anyway my monitor is now flashing 'M' so not too sure why, my estrogen must be still high as I haven't had a low following the Highs so why would it expect my AF, so early??????

I haven't been tracking BBT religously but I have been checking over the last 5 days or so and although I don't have a cover line this cycle my temps are all my usual post 'O' temps I have had 1 36.5 and 4 36.6 (I do get flat temps). Normal for me before 'O' is 36.0 - 36.3
I am really sorry if I am boring you guys with my tale of confusion  xx


----------



## LadyK

Miss-Boo said:


> I feel like i'm adding salt to people's wounds but
> I got a :bfp: this morning on two 10miu sticks. cd29 13dpo
> our first cycle trying.
> 
> still getting slight period like cramps though.
> going to buy a digital test when the shops open

Congrats! So out of curiosity - which days did you BD according to H's and P's on your monitor? I really really really want it to happen this cycle so that by the time all the Christmas Parties start I will be 3 months pregnant so that I can explain to people why I have become a tee-totaller (as I am known to like a tipple or two)!


----------



## modo

Congrats Miss Boo that is fantastic news!


----------



## Ava Grace

Hey ladies, I to have purchased an ovulation testing kit but I'm still sooooo confused as to which day I should test on first? I feel really thick when it comes to all this i'm amazed at what you need to know! Am i right in thinking you ovulate on your 14th day so therefore you should test on that day? The problem i also have is that my cycle is sometimes 31 days and sometimes 33 does this make a difference?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thank girls you've made me feel better this AM... I don't know what is going on... my temp is still high, but I didn't sleep very well at all last night, and I allowed myself to have some wine last night :shrug: AF is brown, light red spotting (mostly when I wipe really) not like a real period at all... I retested this AM with FMU and it is a really faint line so... I am assuming that by tomorrow or later today AF will be full on and I will get a temp drop tomorrow... I pushed the "m" this morning and called it CD 1 - as to not complicate my relationship with my little friend... and I have to admit I got really choked up doing it... 
Ever since my MMC in April I have now had 3 chemicals in a row (June, July and this one) that is not normal... prior to my MMC and while trying for my son I never experienced any of this so I can only assume it is related to the MMC. Something is not allowing an egg to implant properly... I am going to go next week to get quantative blood work again to make sure it is a zero and try and see my OBGYN before my Sept. 8th appoint. because at that point I will have already O'd and IMO will not be able to get pregnant and waste more time... Blah I am very depressed :cry:

On another note - so happy for you Miss-Boo Congrats! 
The Stick - How long are your cycles normally? I think the "m" normally flashed about 3-4 days before AF is due?


----------



## EmmaM2

Scorpio, so sorry to hear that, was really hoping it was a sticky for you :hugs:

Miss Boo - congrats, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months.

Stick - i can't offer any advice i'm afraid, it certainly sounds like a confusing month for you, sorru i can't help - anyone else? I would get to your docs to be honest. And no, not boring!

Hope all those who took solace in the alcohol this weekend have enjoyed themselves! I have spent the weekend with my preg sil and dh's family, constant baby talk and of course the so you guys _must_ be thinking about it soon? question. Thought sil should know better having been through it herself. made mental note NEVER to ask people that kind of question.

Still all clear for me at the mo, 7dpo and have spotted on 5/6dpo in last few months so some improvement at least. lots of af like cramps today though so think she may be on her way :-(
Hope you are all enjoying your weekend.


----------



## EmmaM2

yup - knew it! Just started spotting. thats me out again for the month :cry:

It all just feels so fricken pointless when you can't even make it past the 1ww let alone 2. :cry: BIG glass of wine for me this evening. hmm deja vu


----------



## sh77

Hi Emma
How do you know it isn't implantatin bleeding as that would be ahppeneing about now given (like me) you are 7DPO? 

xx


----------



## Pimms

EmmaM2 said:


> yup - knew it! Just started spotting. thats me out again for the month :cry:
> 
> It all just feels so fricken pointless when you can't even make it past the 1ww let alone 2. :cry: BIG glass of wine for me this evening. hmm deja vu

Sorry hun - are you going to the doc to see what they can do for you? Im on a bottle today as my PMA decided to disappear :cry:I will get it back :kiss: I get like this when im having AF and once AF is finished im ok, although im jealous of those girls that have a four day AF!!! Mine are always the full seven days!!!


----------



## EmmaM2

sh77 - I don't know for sure but this has happened to me several months running so i had to give up hoping it might be implantation. Thanks for the pma though.

thanks pimms. yeah i'm going to head to the docs soon and see what she says. I shall hit the bottle tonight and wallow in self pity for a few days as i continue to spot and then usually i feel better once my af actually arrives. Feel like i just want to scream, really got my hopes up yesterday and so did dh, that will bloody teach me eh!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Ladies hope you have all had a good weekend, I am still living in hope !! AF due tomorrow or Tue depending on its mood, tested today still BFN !!

Im not positive this month but all my usual AF symptoms have disappeared ! Im hoping my LP may stretch a little further than 10 days this month, I could live with that and getting my AF as it means at least something working !


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: for those the witch has paid a visit to :hugs:

miss boo congratulations, fab news! :happydance:

cd4 here lalalala, waiting to POAS!!


----------



## EmmaM2

Ava Grace said:


> Hey ladies, I to have purchased an ovulation testing kit but I'm still sooooo confused as to which day I should test on first? I feel really thick when it comes to all this i'm amazed at what you need to know! Am i right in thinking you ovulate on your 14th day so therefore you should test on that day? The problem i also have is that my cycle is sometimes 31 days and sometimes 33 does this make a difference?

Hi, it depends upon which kit you have got - is it a cbfm? in which case you start from teh first day of your period. The day 14 thing is a bit of a myth people, seem to ovulate at a wide range of times. If you have a box of regular opks it should give you a guide within of when to start testing, probably from around cd10 or so i would guess but i'm sure others could help more, i never got on with opk's so am not that knowledgeable about them. good luck


----------



## EmmaM2

Mrs_N said:


> :hugs: for those the witch has paid a visit to :hugs:
> 
> miss boo congratulations, fab news! :happydance:
> 
> cd4 here lalalala, waiting to POAS!!

Only 2 days to go Mrs_N and then its POAS city! roll on tuesday morning for you! :happydance:


As a quick aside, can anyone confirm that you should count spotting as the official end of your luteal phase or is it from the first day of propper af? Seems to be so much conflicting opinion.


----------



## emsiee

EmmaM2 said:


> Mrs_N said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: for those the witch has paid a visit to :hugs:
> 
> miss boo congratulations, fab news! :happydance:
> 
> cd4 here lalalala, waiting to POAS!!
> 
> Only 2 days to go Mrs_N and then its POAS city! roll on tuesday morning for you! :happydance:
> 
> 
> As a quick aside, can anyone confirm that you should count spotting as the official end of your luteal phase or is it from the first day of propper af? Seems to be so much conflicting opinion.Click to expand...

I would count the first day of full AF Emma.

Congrats Miss Boo! First cycle and all! You lucky thing!


----------



## The Stick

scorpiodragon said:


> Thank girls you've made me feel better this AM... I don't know what is going on... my temp is still high, but I didn't sleep very well at all last night, and I allowed myself to have some wine last night :shrug: AF is brown, light red spotting (mostly when I wipe really) not like a real period at all... I retested this AM with FMU and it is a really faint line so... I am assuming that by tomorrow or later today AF will be full on and I will get a temp drop tomorrow... I pushed the "m" this morning and called it CD 1 - as to not complicate my relationship with my little friend... and I have to admit I got really choked up doing it...
> Ever since my MMC in April I have now had 3 chemicals in a row (June, July and this one) that is not normal... prior to my MMC and while trying for my son I never experienced any of this so I can only assume it is related to the MMC. Something is not allowing an egg to implant properly... I am going to go next week to get quantative blood work again to make sure it is a zero and try and see my OBGYN before my Sept. 8th appoint. because at that point I will have already O'd and IMO will not be able to get pregnant and waste more time... Blah I am very depressed :cry:
> 
> On another note - so happy for you Miss-Boo Congrats!
> The Stick - How long are your cycles normally? I think the "m" normally flashed about 3-4 days before AF is due?

Hi Scorpiodragon, thanks for your reply. I am usualy 28/29 day cycle but because I caught last cycle (the 1st cycle with my CBFM). I stopped turning it on every day. I thnk the last day I turned it on it recorded CD 24 with a flashing M, thats the day I got my BFP. I then asumed I wouldn't need it (yeah right, how confident was I?????? :dohh:) anymore coz I was pregnant and removed the battries and put it away in the cupboard. I then went on to M/C 10 days later :cry:. I turned it all back on then. I am so sorry to hear of all the trouble you are having - Life is such a B*TCH sometimes sending you :hugs:

EmmaM2 : Sorry to here about whats going on for you too. All this seems so confusing and frustrating :hugs: to you also. Not sure about your question about spotting and LP but I would have thought it would only count if your spotting lead straight into a proper AF bleed xx


----------



## Mrs_N

emma I would count from the first full day of proper flow as cd1. 
i usually have spotting for 1 day then it changes to proper flow overnight so it is quite simple for me, bit more confusing if it changes during the day though. 

scorpiodragon, I am so sorry to hear about what you are going through :hugs: I think it is a good idea to get some advice from your doc.


----------



## urchin

Ay up - just been having a read through :coffee:
Scorpiodragon I am so sorry to hear your news, the others are right, it's time you went and plagued your doctor ..... there's clearly something going on and you need answers :hugs:

Miss boo - fantastic news hon :D sending lots of positive sticky vibes your way!

Seems like the vino is really flowing this weekend lil CBWonders - sounds like you all deserve it xxx

I've just come back from a lovely weekend with my family. I told my mum about the IVF thing and predictably, she was very supportive .... feels good that she knows 
....and I found out that good friends of mine are expecting their second baby in february. Lisa is a good 3 years older than me, so am really pleased for her ..... but of course it made me have that 'wish it was me' twinge.

I got 3-5 days left before I get news (unless that tricksie poltergeist interferes) Wednesday, if I'm back to my regular 28 days, or Friday if it's a 30 day one like last month.....my body does like to keep me on my toes


----------



## fluffyblue

Ladies im shaking, im not getting hopes up yet, tested at 7pm and i have a second line - took 7 minutes to come up so not sure if evap or not, cant post a pic had to go outside to see it but its there.... Im sooooooooooo hoping it gets darker tomorrow.... please send me some sticky dust....


----------



## RedRose

Wow fluffyblue fingers crossed for you babe. Don't drink a thing from now until your FMU so it's really concentrated!


----------



## urchin

fingers crossed fluffyblue xxx


----------



## The Stick

Hey wow! Got my fingers crossed for you too :thumbup:


----------



## EmmaM2

wow fluffyblue, thats brilliant. fingers crossed for you.


----------



## scorpiodragon

FX'd FluffyBlue for the AM!! sticky dust love!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am going a little crazy... This is not my period I have going on here, it basically looks like EWCM with a brown sometimes pink tinge to it... What the hell is going on?!! Arghhh.. I am getting concerned with regards to having maybe an ectopic? Apparently low HCG levels (which I am assuming is my case since the test line never got THAT dark or changed from the first test) and spotting are a sign of an ectopic? I don't have much pain, I do have discomfort in my tummy, and throbbing on my left ovary but that isn't really uncommon for me... Oh god I just want this done with now! Anyone have ectopic experience? As weird as a question as that is... :dohh:


----------



## Jessa

I have just started using my CBFM this cycle. I usually ov on CD16. I got a high yesterday on CD11 and another today on CD12. I'm so SUPER excited to see my first peak!

I noticed on the "pee sticks" that there is a line that shows up after I've taken it out of the CBFM. Are these lines like opks? I don't remember reading anything about them in the booklet that came with the monitor....

Sorry to hear :witch: got some of you. Good luck with your :bfp: fluffyblue!!!


----------



## urchin

Stay away from the lines!

Seriously, you'll drive yourself nuts :D I'm sure the CBFM knows what they mean, but none of us do - is best just to let your wee white buddy interpret them for you


----------



## Jessa

Thanks! I wonder why they're there if they only serve to confuse people, eh? :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

i drank my face off all weekend and now my head hurts ow


----------



## modo

Fluffyblue that is fantastic! Fingers crossed.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Ladies im shaking, im not getting hopes up yet, tested at 7pm and i have a second line - took 7 minutes to come up so not sure if evap or not, cant post a pic had to go outside to see it but its there.... Im sooooooooooo hoping it gets darker tomorrow.... please send me some sticky dust....

Exciting! Fingers crossed that line is darker this morning!


----------



## SisterDisco-x

ohhh. some good news for some of you while i've been away for wkend then
good luck :dust:

i'm still getting highs atm.
it's on CD24!

no peaksss.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> i drank my face off all weekend and now my head hurts ow

Yep me too, so i think i will be having a non productive day today!!! Well at least my liver will be recovering for the next three weeks or until my wedding anniversary 

Ooh how exciting fluffy :happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

Any news fluffyblue? :thumbup:

I'm feeling really miserable this moring. Having one of those, awful why do i do this to myself days. I know i will feel better in a few days but am really struggling today :cry: I think i had just really got it into my head this was my month and so had dh, no idea why, just a hunch - clearly based upon feck all! :dohh: Haven't been able to even do an hpt for 3 fecking months now, af always gets in too early. I miss agonising over lines....

I think a sore head is a most pleasing sign of a good wine fueled weekend ladies! I stayed off the wine last night in the end (just in case) as i was only spotting but wish i bloody hadn't. Might have to hit it tonight despite being a work night and having to trek up to sheffield tomorrow morning. 

any news from anyone?


----------



## Trinity42

FF said I oed and now im 3dpo... craving strawberry milk... horrible heartburn cramps back ache sore bb and nipples are killing me...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It's astonishing how much quicker time goes when you're not in the 2WW. Tomorrow is clomid day already.

Have I mentioned I love clomid? I love clomid.

Mr Dunhym has an appointment to call the doctor today to get a referral to the clinic to get his little boys tested.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> Any news fluffyblue? :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling really miserable this moring. Having one of those, awful why do i do this to myself days. I know i will feel better in a few days but am really struggling today :cry: I think i had just really got it into my head this was my month and so had dh, no idea why, just a hunch - clearly based upon feck all! :dohh: Haven't been able to even do an hpt for 3 fecking months now, af always gets in too early. I miss agonising over lines....
> 
> I think a sore head is a most pleasing sign of a good wine fueled weekend ladies! I stayed off the wine last night in the end (just in case) as i was only spotting but wish i bloody hadn't. Might have to hit it tonight despite being a work night and having to trek up to sheffield tomorrow morning.
> 
> any news from anyone?

We all get those days Em. Chin up. Plan something nice for yourself for lunch time or this evening.


----------



## RedRose

Fluffyblue- any news chick?

Jessa- nice one on the peak! :thumbup:

Guys, I got my BFP this morning :cloud9: There's so many people I want to bring from this group into the first tri. If you're feeling disheartened today, then wallow for a bit and snap out of it. Get your positive head on, cos it *will* happen for you. I was so convinced it wasn't this cycle, I've been a misery over the last few days. I know what it feels like to have month after month of AF. It is gonna happen for you! I can't express very well at all what I'm trying to say, but just know I have lots of love and much respect for everyone who is going through a horrible time TTC.


----------



## EmmaM2

Congratulations redrose thats brilliant! :happydance:

So thats 2 so far this month and very possibly 3 with fluffyblue. CBFM continues to work its magic!


----------



## EmmaM2

Sue Dunhym said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> Any news fluffyblue? :thumbup:
> 
> I'm feeling really miserable this moring. Having one of those, awful why do i do this to myself days. I know i will feel better in a few days but am really struggling today :cry: I think i had just really got it into my head this was my month and so had dh, no idea why, just a hunch - clearly based upon feck all! :dohh: Haven't been able to even do an hpt for 3 fecking months now, af always gets in too early. I miss agonising over lines....
> 
> I think a sore head is a most pleasing sign of a good wine fueled weekend ladies! I stayed off the wine last night in the end (just in case) as i was only spotting but wish i bloody hadn't. Might have to hit it tonight despite being a work night and having to trek up to sheffield tomorrow morning.
> 
> any news from anyone?
> 
> We all get those days Em. Chin up. Plan something nice for yourself for lunch time or this evening.Click to expand...


Thanks Sue - yeah i know we all go through it, just seems to have hit me harder this month for some reason. Going to give the gym a miss and get the wine out this evening i think. Happy clomid day for you tomorrow though! Your so right - time flies when your not in the bloody tww.


----------



## The Stick

EmmaM2 - sorry you are feeling like this. I know what it feels like to be on this rollercoaster ride month after friggin month! I agree plan something nice and have some 'me' time 

My news today Drum roll please!!!!!! - another HIGH - BUT bbt this morning was 36.9! :saywhat:
To 'O' or not to 'O' that's the question :laugh2:. I sware I am loosing my mind CD 23, 17 days of POAS is too much for any girl :wacko:

I will keep you updated of progress (or not as this this seems to be the case!lol). Sorry to all those that are getting fed up wth me! :blush:


CONGRATS REDROSE!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Capsicum

RedRose said:


> Fluffyblue- any news chick?
> 
> Jessa- nice one on the peak! :thumbup:
> 
> Guys, I got my BFP this morning :cloud9: There's so many people I want to bring from this group into the first tri. If you're feeling disheartened today, then wallow for a bit and snap out of it. Get your positive head on, cos it *will* happen for you. I was so convinced it wasn't this cycle, I've been a misery over the last few days. I know what it feels like to have month after month of AF. It is gonna happen for you! I can't express very well at all what I'm trying to say, but just know I have lots of love and much respect for everyone who is going through a horrible time TTC.

Congratulations RedRose! I bet you are over the moon. Brilliant.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

RedRose said:


> Fluffyblue- any news chick?
> 
> Jessa- nice one on the peak! :thumbup:
> 
> Guys, I got my BFP this morning :cloud9: There's so many people I want to bring from this group into the first tri. If you're feeling disheartened today, then wallow for a bit and snap out of it. Get your positive head on, cos it *will* happen for you. I was so convinced it wasn't this cycle, I've been a misery over the last few days. I know what it feels like to have month after month of AF. It is gonna happen for you! I can't express very well at all what I'm trying to say, but just know I have lots of love and much respect for everyone who is going through a horrible time TTC.

Wahay! :D

I love it when a Clearblue Wonder gets a BFP! Many, many congratulations and have a happy and healthy 9 months. Fabulous news.

Urchin, it's your turn next. No pressure or nuthin'.


----------



## urchin

Wellllllll ...... funny you should say that Sue, cuz this morning I got 2 blummin lines! :wohoo:
The second one is fainter, but not so faint that you have to do the twisty turny to the light thing :D and it developed well within the 5 minutes and was pink anorl. I think I can safely call it a :BFP:

I'm treating it all with a wee bit of caution (as is my wont) as AF is 2 days away and still may appear, the test was only an IC and might not repeat, oh and probably a thousand other things that could mince along and slap me in the face with a decaying haddock.

But I think the appropriate phrase to describe my condition is chuffed to nuts :D

I am now praying to the Great God of Golden Syrup for a huge dollop of stickiness (quite a sight I can tell you; an atheist in prayer!)

Redrose - fantastic news also xx

Sue - happy Clomid Eve :D 

and big hugs to all the other ClearBlue Wonders, the Highs, the Peaks the lot of ya :D


----------



## EmmaM2

what excellent news from Urchin towers! Big congratuations urch really pleased for you :happydance::happydance:
Hoping its sticky for you! 
Blimey, on a roll this month - thats 3 then, possibly 4 - where is fluffyblue???


----------



## The Stick

Hey URCHIN CONGRATS to you !!! :happydance::happydance:. Getting some good news this morning!! :flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

BABIES IN YOUR TUMMIES. NOT FOOD BABIES, REAL ONES. IN YOUR TUMMIES.

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Backtoback

Wow alot of BFP's to read of. Congratulations to you all and I hope theyre healthy lil beans x x


----------



## Trinity42

yeppy, congrats...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

It's definitely a ClearBlue Wonder month isn't it?
I love my wee white buddy I do :cloud9:

Thanks everyone - no idea how i'm gonna get any work done today ... am just toooooooo excited!


----------



## Franki83

congratulations to you lovely ladies! I really hope this is your time to scream from rooftops that your pregnant!
i am really excited, i got my first high this morning, lol. its CD13 for me, so thats a good thing! last month i didnt O till CD20, hopefully the B100 and agnus castus are helping me, lol. but it was just soo exciting telling hubby that i got a high, and then having to explain to him what that meant, when i told him it was him getting his leg over later, he was chuffed to bits, lol
i am in love with this little machine! i dont feel anywhere near as stressed as i usually do by now.


----------



## modo

Wow! This is such GREAT news! I am so happy for you ladies :)

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Capsicum

urchin said:


> Wellllllll ...... funny you should say that Sue, cuz this morning I got 2 blummin lines! :wohoo:
> The second one is fainter, but not so faint that you have to do the twisty turny to the light thing :D and it developed well within the 5 minutes and was pink anorl. I think I can safely call it a :BFP:
> 
> I'm treating it all with a wee bit of caution (as is my wont) as AF is 2 days away and still may appear, the test was only an IC and might not repeat, oh and probably a thousand other things that could mince along and slap me in the face with a decaying haddock.
> 
> But I think the appropriate phrase to describe my condition is chuffed to nuts :D
> 
> I am now praying to the Great God of Golden Syrup for a huge dollop of stickiness (quite a sight I can tell you; an atheist in prayer!)
> 
> Redrose - fantastic news also xx
> 
> Sue - happy Clomid Eve :D
> 
> and big hugs to all the other ClearBlue Wonders, the Highs, the Peaks the lot of ya :D

Fantastic News Urchin! I am so happy for you. :thumbup:


----------



## RedRose

Urchin!!! Amazing news!! Well done, have a healthy and happy 9 months!! :hugs:


----------



## Pimms

Congratulations Urchin and Redrose :dance:


----------



## Jessa

Congrats RedRose and Urchin! That was great news to wake up to this morning! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Don't forget Miss Boo and Fluffyblue!


----------



## urchin

We will not forget them :D How's it going today fluffyblue and miss boo?


----------



## emsiee

OMG!!

Congrats Urchin and Fluffyblue (think i already congartulated Miss Boo) but if not....Congrats to you too!:happydance::happydance::hugs:

What a bloody good month this is turning out to be...

No news from me yet...think i may test again tomorrow though....


----------



## SisterDisco-x

congrats all you ladies for this months :bfp:
:happydance:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## The Stick

Cograts to all you ladies the got your BFP's :happydance::happydance:
Sorry if I left anyone out in my posts :blush:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies well still got the wee pink faint line, AF due today and no sign but I have the most horrendus sore boobs and am so knackered. My test is only a cheapie stick gonna hang on till Friday when I know AF is officially late and get a more expensive on incase she shows. 

Congrats URCH I bet you are so happy lets hope we all get sticky ones. I dont feel like AF is coming but my boobs have never hurt like this before so im not getting to excited well trying not to and actually getting excited are two different things


----------



## ginger863

Congratulations Urchin, red Rose, Miss Boo and fluffyblue. Lots of BFP's for the CBFM this month. :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well it looks like i'm out for this month. AF has been on her way since saturday night but cant quite make her mind up. Wish she would just hurry up and come so i can press my m button and get going again. We're gonna use the monitor again this month but if no BFP in september we're gonna have a month off the monitor. We're off on holiday the first two weeks on october and decided we wont take it with us, just BD when we feel like it, no pressure on holiday and who knows, maybe a holiday baby.

Good luck to everyone still waiting to test. Lets keep those BFP's coming!


----------



## Mrs_N

wow, congratulations urchin and redrose and fluffyblue! :happydance:


cd5 and it is POAS day tomorrow :wohoo:
I am off to the doc tomorrow morning to find out the 'next steps' ie. me going please give me clomid please! :rofl:


----------



## LadyK

Congrats to all those BFPs and fingers crossed all goes well! Very excited for you all! I'm just waiting for the day I can join in! I get to start POAS'ing again tomorrow and expecting my Peaks over the weekend! 

Question for you all (you may not know the answer but as the CBFM gurus I thought I would ask!). I have ordered some OPKs to try this cycle along with the CBFM to check that it is accurate (as I appear to O quite early in my cycle). Now I am confused becuase it appears that the instructions for OPKs are to test around 2pm-ish because they are unlikely to detect a surge in your FMU. If that is the case, why do you test with FMU on the CBFM? Does that mean that on the day the CBFM gives you your first Peak, it could be because it is picking up the surge from the day before? In other words you could actually be O'ing on your last High day? I know I've asked before which Peak day should you take as O day and no-one seems to know (as I guess its because everyone is different), but I've got a feeling I'm probably going to get even more confused this cycle doing both! I'm probably asking for trouble! Although I did read the interesting article that Meg33 posted about OPKs and basically how crap they are! After all the reading I've done I think its a miracle anyone ever gets pregnant! Anyway any info/advice gratefully received, sorry this post is a bit long!


----------



## Miss-Boo

I went to the doctors today and he dated me at 4 weeks 6 days, which seems quite far already!
not many symptoms yet apart from being very spotty, sleepy and peeing alot!
and i've been so bloated that my friend guessed I was pregnant by looking at my belly lol
I want the next 8 weeks to go by fast, happy and healthy, I can't relax yet!


----------



## urchin

Hi LadyK - I _think_ the reason ordinary OPKs recommend testing in teh afternoon is that most of us ovulate then, thus giving you more chance of picking up on the surge.
The CBFM works slightly differently, it compares todays stick with yesterdays to work out if your LH is increasing or not. Think it asks for FMU as that is the most concentrated, so giving it more to compare - it is also likely I think, to be more comparable. If you tested at 3pm today, you could have had a leisurely day of meeting friends for coffees and the like, but tomorrow you might be really busy and get little more than one cup of tea in the morning - making it very hard to compare today's levels with yesterdays. Mostly we sleep overnight, so the chances are your FMU will be similarly (and comparably) concentrated every day. Hope that all makes sense :D

As to O day - I have absolutely no idea! I don't temp, so I can never be sure. It also might be that it's different for different individuals - maybe some of us Oscillate on Peak 1 and others on Peak 2? The only way you'll know for sure is to temp .... if it is important to you to know :shrug: it doesn't matter to me, so I don't bother with the faff of it


----------



## Sparklestar

monitor went high!! WHOOP WHOOP!!! my oh is so getting it tonight :) i'm on cd13 and i been waiting for it to change from low. How exciting!!! xxx


----------



## urchin

Congratulations Mr Sparklestar! (and Sparklestar herself natch) lol


----------



## LadyK

urchin said:


> Hi LadyK - I _think_ the reason ordinary OPKs recommend testing in teh afternoon is that most of us ovulate then, thus giving you more chance of picking up on the surge.
> The CBFM works slightly differently, it compares todays stick with yesterdays to work out if your LH is increasing or not. Think it asks for FMU as that is the most concentrated, so giving it more to compare - it is also likely I think, to be more comparable. If you tested at 3pm today, you could have had a leisurely day of meeting friends for coffees and the like, but tomorrow you might be really busy and get little more than one cup of tea in the morning - making it very hard to compare today's levels with yesterdays. Mostly we sleep overnight, so the chances are your FMU will be similarly (and comparably) concentrated every day. Hope that all makes sense :D
> 
> As to O day - I have absolutely no idea! I don't temp, so I can never be sure. It also might be that it's different for different individuals - maybe some of us Oscillate on Peak 1 and others on Peak 2? The only way you'll know for sure is to temp .... if it is important to you to know :shrug: it doesn't matter to me, so I don't bother with the faff of it

This is great thank you! Definitely makes sense :winkwink: I have read that most people O in the afternoon and they reckon your peak peak peak time is between 5pm & 7pm on the day of O! I have assumed O day as my second Peak day for the last 2 cycles but actually remembered I had all the symptoms of O on my first Peak day last cycle, funnily enough around late afternoon! Had 2 different Peak CD days so far so will be waiting with interest to see what happens this month! I guess it doesn't really matter which day is O day, other than we are trying to BD every other day, and just wondering whether this should be last H & second P or first P & last H! Or perhaps the minute I feel a twinge :haha: 

Really hoping your BFP sticks so you don't have to worry about the IVF referral etc and give the rest of us approaching 40 some hope :winkwink:

Right off to watch the football now whilst OH does the food shopping! Now if only he could also have the baby ... !!!


----------



## urchin

Thankyou LadyK .... I am also (obviously lol) keeping everything crossed for stickiness - I want this soooo much

Mr Urch is all excited too, fair splitting his face he is. He's been looking at pregnancy videos this evening, with internal diagrammes so he knows what's going on, and he's been searching for lists of foods I can and cant eat (and telling me what my symptoms are gonna be!)

To say he's excited would be like saying the Sahara is non-too damp! :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

miss boo and urchin *sticky vibes* :dust:
oh and urchin thank you for that explanation, makes eprfect sense! 
sparklestar :wohoo:


----------



## EmmaM2

Yey for the high sparklestar! Have fun this evening!

LadyK - i was thinking about this a little while ago and Urch has given an excellent explanation. I think i actually O on my first peak as thats when i get the actual signs. I had been having the same thoughts around when to time the every other day bd'ing given that info and just opted for everyday bd'ing instead around high and peak days! Good luck next cycle.

Congrats Miss Boo - so exciting. Wedding pic looks lovely btw.

yey fluffyblue, so glad the line is still there. 

Hoping it is a sticky one for all of you lovely bfp ladies!


----------



## mrsclegg

Hi Ladies

I'm new to this thread so would appreciate any advice you can offer....

Myself and hubby have two children already - he has a daughter aged 9 from a previous relationship and I have a son aged 12 from a previous relationship, however we would love to have a child together and have been trying for about a year (when I say trying, we haven't used any contraception, but we haven't charted any ovulation or anything like that).

I have just purchased a clearblue fertility monitor from ebay and some testing strips from amazon and after months and months of disappointment, together with what seems like all of our friends and relatives falling pregnant, we might finally have some luck! My period is due next Wednesday/Thursday so hopefully should have the monitor here and ready to go by then.

Any tips in advance would be greatly appreciated, if it makes any difference, I am 33 and hubby is 30.

Thanks a lot in advance xxxxxx


----------



## lili24

Wow can't believe all the BFPs we have in here!! BRILLIANT! Sending you loads of sticky baby dust ladies xx

Welcome mrsclegg! You will definitely love the monitor, I hope it brings you luck and a BFP very soon :)

I am on CD 12 and on low, waiting to ovulate. We have been bd'ing every day or every other day so far and plan to keep it up. We mean business this cycle. Tired though. Don't know how these porn stars do it!


----------



## Jessa

It's CD13. My CBFM said "high" this morning, but I took an OPK at 9:30pm tonight and this is what I got (control line on the right)....

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/Jessa_014/OPKCD132130.jpg

It looks fairly positive to me. What do you think? I'm confused because if it is positive, my CBFM should have a "peak" by now, shouldn't it?


----------



## Mrs_N

Jessa I would go by the cbfm, you may well get a peak tomorrow. That OPK looks to be not quite positive to me, but I never was very good at interpreting them, thats why the cbfm rocks!! still, no harm in :sex: today right, just in case! 

Finally got POAS :wohoo: very exciting stuff!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urchin, fluffyblue, RedRose and Miss Boo, tell me those lines are staying there today!

Hi Mrsclegg, welcome to the gang :D No specific tips on how to use the monitor, but do ask if you have any questions.

Jessa, hopefully you got your peak this morning. I'd've definitely :sex: last night witht hat result.

As for me, it's CD5 and 1st clomid day of the cycle. Nothing to report really. Hopefully this cycle will go quicker than the last (which seemed to go on FOREVER) because I have other things to think about. I'm not going to be wishing away my time while sunning myself in Kos.


----------



## The Stick

Morning ladies

Lots of sticky dust to all the new Beans!! :flower:

My report for today (once again sorry if this is boring anyone :blush:) It helps to write it down

Anyway machine is still asking for sticks I am on CD24 and guess what another HIGH!! (and a BBT of 36.9 again) that will be 11 days of highs now. Does that mean my eostrogen is still high? Or has the machine momentarily lost the plot? :shrug:. At this rate, if my eostrogen stays high I am going to have a womb lining like a 15 togg douvet! :haha: (sorry just trying to find some humour in all this, coz it is getting me down a little)

Anyone got any pearls of wisdom? Plllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeee xxxxxx


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D

Welcome MrsClegg - I guess my tips are: don't get over excited and pee on a stick before you've checked that the monitor wants you to :blush: and
think carefully about the time you set it for. The time you first press the m button will set the timer for the whole cycle, meaning that your testing window is 2 hours either side of that time ....... so try and pick a time which will cause you the least inconvenience!

Sue - happy Clomid day :D Hope this month does it for you - say, you're not due to be oscillating in Kos are you? 

Does anyone want the news from Urchin Towers?
I did a second IC test this morning which showed another faint but clearly visible second line
Then I did a FRER which immediately gave me an absolute definite :bfp:

Now all I have to do is:
Get through this week without having a period (I am para that this will turn out to be a chemical)
Get through the next 10 weeks (I'm para that the 12 wk scan may show something very wrong)
Get through the remainder of the 9 months (can you see a pattern here laydeez???? :rofl:)


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi MrsClegg and welcome!

Yey for clomid day sue!

Mrs_N YEY POAS commences!!

Jessa - i would bd anyway but trust in your little white friend, its so much easier than interpreting lines. good luck.

The stick, i really don't know what to suggest my dear, this must be so confusing!

As for me, i was visited by the poltergeist this morning. oops. I was just fed up as i haven't been able to test for months as the witch has always got me. Of course it is a bfn. I am still spotting on and off and i am only 9dpo. stupid stupid woman. we will cling on to any shred of hope huh! 

How are everyone else today?


----------



## EmmaM2

ooh yey congrats Urch - hope it continues to be sticky!
oh the paranoia - i have a feeling i will be the same whenever my time comes. sticky vibes for you. x


----------



## The Stick

urchin said:


> Morning all :D
> 
> Welcome MrsClegg - I guess my tips are: don't get over excited and pee on a stick before you've checked that the monitor wants you to :blush: and
> think carefully about the time you set it for. The time you first press the m button will set the timer for the whole cycle, meaning that your testing window is 2 hours either side of that time ....... so try and pick a time which will cause you the least inconvenience!
> 
> Sue - happy Clomid day :D Hope this month does it for you - say, you're not due to be oscillating in Kos are you?
> 
> Does anyone want the news from Urchin Towers?
> I did a second IC test this morning which showed another faint but clearly visible second line
> Then I did a FRER which immediately gave me an absolute definite :bfp:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now all I have to do is:
> Get through this week without having a period (I am para that this will turn out to be a chemical)
> Get through the next 10 weeks (I'm para that the 12 wk scan may show something very wrong)
> Get through the remainder of the 9 months (can you see a pattern here laydeez???? :rofl:)

Hi Urchin

Pleased to see you are getting more BFP's. You sound just like me I was like this with my pregnancies - although my mother keeps telling me I was born to worry!!! Sending you lots a sticky dust and wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months :flower:


----------



## Mrs_N

urchin :happydance: so happy for you! 

well I had my docs appointment and blubbed all the way through it like a prize idiot! Basically just keep trying :hissy: which is so frustrating because really what is the point if I'm not ovulating!! She did say it didn't look like I had PCOS though, so thats something.


----------



## The Stick

Hi Mrs N

Hardly suprising you were upset during your Docs apt, conceiving and having children etc in my opinion is one of the hardest journies us ladies will go through in our lives and the emotions associated to it are like a roller coaster ride. Its great she didn't think you have PCOS but did she you offer any other help? or advice? :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Morning all :D
> 
> Welcome MrsClegg - I guess my tips are: don't get over excited and pee on a stick before you've checked that the monitor wants you to :blush: and
> think carefully about the time you set it for. The time you first press the m button will set the timer for the whole cycle, meaning that your testing window is 2 hours either side of that time ....... so try and pick a time which will cause you the least inconvenience!
> 
> Sue - happy Clomid day :D Hope this month does it for you - say, you're not due to be oscillating in Kos are you?
> 
> Does anyone want the news from Urchin Towers?
> I did a second IC test this morning which showed another faint but clearly visible second line
> Then I did a FRER which immediately gave me an absolute definite :bfp:
> 
> Now all I have to do is:
> Get through this week without having a period (I am para that this will turn out to be a chemical)
> Get through the next 10 weeks (I'm para that the 12 wk scan may show something very wrong)
> Get through the remainder of the 9 months (can you see a pattern here laydeez???? :rofl:)

Woot! Sticky BFP! :happydance:

I certainly am due to oscillate while in Kos. Handy on the one hand because having Sex Week coincide with a holiday is a good thing. But not handy on the other because I won't be temping and so won't be able to pinpoint the day of oscillation.

The Stick - the first month I used the CBFM is gave me something ridiculous like 14 Highs before I got a peak. It was getting to know me, and now doesn't ask me to start testing until around CD 10. I hope that's the way its working for you.


----------



## Mrs_N

The Stick said:


> Hi Mrs N
> 
> Hardly suprising you were upset during your Docs apt, conceiving and having children etc in my opinion is one of the hardest journies us ladies will go through in our lives and the emotions associated to it are like a roller coaster ride. Its great she didn't think you have PCOS but did she you offer any other help? or advice? :hugs:

just keep trying, and get the 'day 21' progesterone blood done (difficult with irregular cycles), get a smear test done and she thinks it could all be related to the pill still (I came off it early december). damn pill. 
she really was lovely, I'm just frustrated!


----------



## Mrs_N

yay for holiday sex week sue! :wohoo:


----------



## The Stick

Hi Sue

Thanks for the info. This is my 2nd cycle of using it with and early m/c in between. Ist cycle was 3 Highs 2peaks and High. From everything I have read and can take several cycles for it learn youe cycle. While it is is still learning about me, do you think it is still possible I have ovulated this cycle and it just didn't pick it up because it's learning my hormone levels? Or do you think I am completely out of the running for this month? I did have physical signs of 'O' on cd 11/12 and BBT is consistantly high


----------



## The Stick

Mrs_N said:


> The Stick said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mrs N
> 
> Hardly suprising you were upset during your Docs apt, conceiving and having children etc in my opinion is one of the hardest journies us ladies will go through in our lives and the emotions associated to it are like a roller coaster ride. Its great she didn't think you have PCOS but did she you offer any other help? or advice? :hugs:
> 
> just keep trying, and get the 'day 21' progesterone blood done (difficult with irregular cycles), get a smear test done and she thinks it could all be related to the pill still (I came off it early december). damn pill.
> she really was lovely, I'm just frustrated!Click to expand...

bet you are frustrated who wouldn't be with everything you have been going through! Glad Doc was so nice, some of them don't seem to give a damn. Will interesting to see what the blood test says. Fingers crossed for you sending you :hugs:


----------



## EmmaM2

sorry Mrs_N, it sounds really frustrating. Did you ask about clomid or was that dismissed?
Good news that its not looking like pcos though.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The Stick said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Thanks for the info. This is my 2nd cycle of using it with and early m/c in between. Ist cycle was 3 Highs 2peaks and High. From everything I have read and can take several cycles for it learn youe cycle. While it is is still learning about me, do you think it is still possible I have ovulated this cycle and it just didn't pick it up because it's learning my hormone levels? Or do you think I am completely out of the running for this month? I did have physical signs of 'O' on cd 11/12 and BBT is consistantly high

There's no way to say for certain I'm afraid. Have you had a sustained temp rise? If so, then you're not out of the running at all.


----------



## The Stick

well sort of. I didn't BBT straight away at the beginning of bleed. Once I knew my HCG was down to below 1. I did it a few days later just for fun really and it was 36.2 (this is normal pre o temp for me I get temps 36.0-36.3 pre o) and that would hve been about cd10 ish. Didn't do it for a few days then checked it again and working backwards from today it's been 36.9, 36.9, 36.5,36.6,36.6,missed a day then 36.6, So all quite high. Did an IC hpt just now and it was BFN. So i think maybe my body is playing tricks on me. :cry:


----------



## urchin

I think a holiday sex week sounds like a fantastic idea - don't fret about temping, just let the sun and sangria work their magic and strump like teenagers :D


----------



## Jessa

Thanks for your advice on my OPK last night everyone. My "pee machine" gave me a peak this morning. My first one ever! :D

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/Jessa_014/CBFMCD14Peak.jpg

So, that means so far, on my first cycle of use, I've had 3 high's and 1 peak. I'm glad it didn't give me high's for a long time like some of you. That must be really annoying!


----------



## LadyK

Morning girls! I got to POAS this morning &#8211; how exciting &#8211; but it was a Low &#8211; boring! I&#8217;m probably making a rod for my own back but I have saved the stick and labelled it up marked &#8220;Tuesday&#8221; so I can compare it to the rest of the sticks in my cycle! Why why why I ask myself it probably isn&#8217;t going to help LOL! Especially when I have the OPKs to compare to as well! Argh!

Congrats on the continued line Urchin, aren&#8217;t Mr Urch&#8217;s results due today? Although now elementary dear Watson! Must remind my OH to get himself registered at the local GP&#8217;s and get himself checked out! 

I&#8217;ll be on holiday during the second week of the 2WW so no chance to test (although might sneak one into my luggage)! Actually I have another question! I would have finished POAS by the time I go on holiday. Should I be taking my little friend with me to turn it on each morning only to see the obligatory Low, or should I not bother? But what will happen if I don&#8217;t turn it on from my last High until M, will it confuse the poor little thing just as it&#8217;s getting to know me?


----------



## urchin

Woo hoo Jessa that's fab news :happydance:
No need to ask what you're doing tonight ;D


----------



## Jessa

urchin said:


> Woo hoo Jessa that's fab news :happydance:
> No need to ask what you're doing tonight ;D

Yuppers! I guess I'll quit second guessing my pee machine now. Check out the _very_ positive OPK I did this morning with SMU. Control line is on the right.

https://i485.photobucket.com/albums/rr213/Jessa_014/OPKCD140700.jpg


----------



## urchin

Oooo yes LadyK - results day! I had a text from him to say 'I got better than average with a high rate' Which, reading with my 'boy filters' on, I think means his count is above average and mobility/morphology rates are good - but that it a guess (and he's out of credit so I can't ask)

But yes, fairly academic now :D I suppose we could think of it in terms of; he's already passed his practical, now we know he's passed his theory too :wacko:


----------



## urchin

For some reason I just posted the same thing twice soooo

Twiddly twiddle, talk amongst yourselves for a minute


----------



## emsiee

Hello all!

Urchin, thats fab news....:thumbup:

Jessa, Good news too!

Well I tested this morning and BFN...but hey ho,..never mind! Just waiting for AF now.

We arent using the monitor for the next 2 months as we go on holiday very soon and I wont be taking it,..plus I have my 30th b`day soon too, gotta a lot of gigs and parties to go to, so gonna chill for the next 2 months and not worry when Im O..just have fun!!

Good Luck to the rest of you for this month....


----------



## EmmaM2

Thats brilliant news jessa! I love peaks

have fun poas LadyK.

Great news urchin

Well have fun in the sex week sue, and everyone else who is off on hols etc. Sounds like queenemsie upi have a fun few months coming up so enjoy!

I'm still really struggling today with the arrival of af extra early, so i'm going to bugger off from this thread (and the rest of the site) for a bit to get myself together. Mentioned something to my mum that it might take a while for me to get preggo and her stunningly helpful comment of 'well if it does it does' seems to be running through my mind and keeps upsetting me and i'm feeling very alone with it all. Only other person that knows is my sis and she doesn't really understand having fallen in her first month of trying. Flipping hormones, never usually this emotional! Anyway, i have an appointment at the docs next week (although has to be a man whom i have never met before - great) so hopefully that will help, although i sincerely doubt it! 

Anyway, good luck ladies and hopefully i will be back soon once my overly hormonal head is restored to order!

x


----------



## Franki83

Do you guys think its possible to still TTC while i have a UTI? 
this is my second day of a high, and i am bloody gutted as yesterday evening i started to urinate blood.. sorry TMI.... but doc this morning has told me looks like severe UTI and has given me some antibiotics. she has told me it shouldnt do anything to affect it, but, i dont know, 
i just keep thinking that my body loves to wind me up, lol


----------



## mamawannabe

The Stick said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Lots of sticky dust to all the new Beans!! :flower:
> 
> My report for today (once again sorry if this is boring anyone :blush:) It helps to write it down
> 
> Anyway machine is still asking for sticks I am on CD24 and guess what another HIGH!! (and a BBT of 36.9 again) that will be 11 days of highs now. Does that mean my eostrogen is still high? Or has the machine momentarily lost the plot? :shrug:. At this rate, if my eostrogen stays high I am going to have a womb lining like a 15 togg douvet! :haha: (sorry just trying to find some humour in all this, coz it is getting me down a little)
> 
> Anyone got any pearls of wisdom? Plllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeee xxxxxx


Hey Stick, Whilst I cannot offer any wisdom I can sympathise. I am on my third month of using the CBFM and have NEVER had a Peak. I tend to get a high from day 8 all the way through to day 26! I have spoken to the Dr's and they have referred me for blood tests to check my hormones but I dont think they have referred me on the correct day as I am booked in on CD13? I wasn't going to use CBFM this month however though I will give the little guy 3 chances. Will let you know how I get on and if you could let me know if you get a peak

To everyone else, I know I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping tabs and a huge congratulations to all those with their BFP's and lots of sticky dust you x x


----------



## banana1975

RedRose said:


> Hooray for peaks and ovulation!!
> 
> I am a doughnut. I woke up, peed on a stick, turned on the monitor and it doesn't bloody want one!
> 
> Now I only have 9 sticks for next time :dohh:

I laughed when I read this, because I did the EXACT same thing last month. I didn't have enough sticks this month, so we are just :sex: every day so we don't miss the peaks...if we aren't pregnant, I'll get another box of sticks...


----------



## The Stick

mamawannabe said:


> The Stick said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies
> 
> Lots of sticky dust to all the new Beans!! :flower:
> 
> My report for today (once again sorry if this is boring anyone :blush:) It helps to write it down
> 
> Anyway machine is still asking for sticks I am on CD24 and guess what another HIGH!! (and a BBT of 36.9 again) that will be 11 days of highs now. Does that mean my eostrogen is still high? Or has the machine momentarily lost the plot? :shrug:. At this rate, if my eostrogen stays high I am going to have a womb lining like a 15 togg douvet! :haha: (sorry just trying to find some humour in all this, coz it is getting me down a little)
> 
> Anyone got any pearls of wisdom? Plllleeeeeaaaaaassssssseeeee xxxxxx
> 
> 
> Hey Stick, Whilst I cannot offer any wisdom I can sympathise. I am on my third month of using the CBFM and have NEVER had a Peak. I tend to get a high from day 8 all the way through to day 26! I have spoken to the Dr's and they have referred me for blood tests to check my hormones but I dont think they have referred me on the correct day as I am booked in on CD13? I wasn't going to use CBFM this month however though I will give the little guy 3 chances. Will let you know how I get on and if you could let me know if you get a peak
> 
> To everyone else, I know I haven't posted in a while but have been keeping tabs and a huge congratulations to all those with their BFP's and lots of sticky dust you x xClick to expand...

Hi mammawanabe, thanks for your response and it's nice not to feel alone but it's a nightmare aint it! lol.
i will keep you updated, have been reporting my tale of woe daily so far (each time I poas). So you will find me here. I would be really interested on how you progress too, so looking forward to hearing any news you have too xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi there everyone...

Just wondered if anyone has experienced this... My af finally rocked up on Sunday afternoon after several days of very light spotting. It was light Sunday and Monday day then by Monday eve it had disapeared. No sign of anything at all today either, not even brown or pink cm. I usually have af for four or five days then several days of brown cm (sorry tmi!). 

What is going on?!

I have tested but only left the test a couple of minutes before shoving it in the bin as my hubbie came home from work and would have gone mad with me if he found me testing after af had arrived, he already thinks I have gone completely mental! 

My body is torturing me and sending me loopy as before af arrived I had headaches, nausea, so tired I could barely get up and super tingly boobs. All apparently sypmtons of madness...

Arggghhhhhhh!

Ok, all done, rant over....

xxxxxx


----------



## urchin

Sorry Bella's Mamma - i've never had this; mine are always pig-awful from beginning to end - though my suspicion is that you're right; your ody is buggering you about. It's only since I've been TTC that I've appreciated just how treachorous our bodies can be :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello update from the fluffy residence !

Well BFN on a digi today :cry: :nope: 

HOWEVER bought an asda one (2 for 4.50) and got a BFP line within 3 minutes. I dont know whats going on :shrug: is it that its just to early. AF due yesterday, I ovulated last Saturday 22nd? Could I just be mega mega early??

Im soooooooooooooooo unsure at min whether to celibrate :happydance: or comisserate :cry:


----------



## urchin

What was the sensitivity on the digital one hon? 
If you are still getting positives on the ASDA ones, I think I'd assume that it's a bit early and the digi isn't sensitive enough to pick it up yet.

If AF is a no-show, that has to be a good sign ..... hey, I've just noticed you're in birmingham too! :hi:


----------



## beachlover1

Hello All

I got a :bfp: the first month of trying using my CBFM, sadly it ended at 8 weeks with a MMC. I had a D&C last week and just for the hell of it (because the sticks are so cheap NOT!!!!) I thought I would start POAS again. So im on day 2 of testing and the monitor is still saying low as expected. Do you think it will work this month, assuming i ovulate, so soon after a D&C? I thought it might say HIGH straight away coz of HCG hanging around and getting it confused. Does it detect the difference in LH and HCG?

Also, im becoming aware of all things to do with baby making now....the lines on the test stick???? what do they mean? I have 2 at the mo, I never noticed them til spotting "lines" became so important to me!!! (very ironic that my surname just became Lines after I got married in June:happydance:)

anyone a CBFM expert??:wacko:


----------



## urchin

Noooooo step away from the lines!
HONESTLY, the lines will drive you mad....none of us really know what they mean, so we look at them with curiosity but no real understanding :rofl:


----------



## beachlover1

Ok, ill ignore the lines ;-) 
but any ideas if the monitor will work this month following a MC, I expect to not ovulate, but it would be good to know if i do, but will it just be all confused anyway?

The instructions say wait for 3 cycles!!! Dont they know us girls dont like waiting 2 weeks let along 12 weeks!!!????


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All!

HUGE CONGRATS Red Rose, Urchin and FluffyBlue! Lots of sticky dust your way!!! FluffyBlue what kind of test was the digi? If it was a ClearBlue they are 25 MIU... The other tests you are doing are they faint or dark lines and what are their sensititvity? I hope it is a sticky one for you! 
Yay for all the highs and peaks and welcome to all the newbies! 
I am sorry my post is not more personal than that but I can't remember everyone today blah!
I went to my Dr.'s appointment this morning... and well I am more confused than ever as I feel like I didn't get any REAL answers as to what is going on :cry: She did a scan and said that I have a thin uterine lining right now (which is odd because my period was due on Saturday, and it techincally should be thick) it was only 6.2mm?? Anyways but another part of my uterus was thick, so she was confused... My HPT is a very faint + right now which means (to me) that it was yet another chemical... she figures at some point, perhaps with my original MMC in April there was remaining tissue etc there and it never shed hence these constant issues. I am still waiting for AF to show, on a positive note my temp dropped this AM so I am thinking she is on her way soon! I hope it is a good heavy one LOL The Dr. said to make sure this isn't a viable pregnancy to wait and get another blood test done on Monday and to come see her Tuesday morning, if my levels are not at zero she said she is going to schedule a D&C and if they are at zero she said that the best way would be to put my on birth control to regulate my hormones and wait a few months to TTC again! WTF??! I hope there is another way, I don't want to go on the pill!! So personally I am hoping my levels stay where they are so I can get a D&C you know? So that is my story right now pretty crazy and frustrating to say the least... I really hope my body just recalibrates itself without any help, so I can move onto next month... DH is traveling for 10 days in September and if AF doesn't show soon he'll be gone at prime time :(


----------



## EmmaM2

Really sorry Scorpio, you are having such a rough ride of it. I hope things work out the way you want and your levels stay where they are. big hug. x


----------



## urchin

Big hugs to you SD - that sounds crap hon - I really hope you get the answers you need soon xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: scorpio what a confusing time you are having. I hope your body sorts itself out without any intervention for you :dust:

fluffyblue it sounds like you were too early with the digi - positives on asda are good :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. My temperature was quite high this morning, much higher than last months pre-OV temps, but I think I might have a touch of a tummy bug. So ho hum. Just another day.


----------



## modo

I am really sorry Scorpio that everything is so poopy :( I really hope things get better.


----------



## urchin

Morning Wonders!

It's Danger-Day for me today....AF is due today (if I've gone back into my regular cycle) and by the weekend if I haven't. So I am really really nervous that this BFP will turn out to be a chemical - which will absolutely floor me :(

So, every hour I get through (9.30 - 11.30 is usual show-time) is a good sign.

I got to the bottom of Mr Urch's sperm test results last night .... and let me tell you he's feeling quite the Mighty Man!
His sperm concentration was 5x the average amount, and mobility, progressive mobility and morphology were all at least double the expected. Go Mr Urch, Go!


----------



## urchin

It's just occurred to me how natural it feels to be posting details of my partner's sperm on here, and how _odd_ that actually is!

I've been here no more than 3 months and you all know my cycle details, when I have sex and even how!

Blummin bizarre this TTC business :rofl:


----------



## Pimms

urchin said:


> It's just occurred to me how natural it feels to be posting details of my partner's sperm on here, and how _odd_ that actually is!
> 
> I've been here no more than 3 months and you all know my cycle details, when I have sex and even how!
> 
> Blummin bizarre this TTC business :rofl:

And dont forget those pesky poltergeist :rofl:


----------



## urchin

Oooo yes, they're a bugger them!


----------



## scorpiodragon

urchin said:


> It's just occurred to me how natural it feels to be posting details of my partner's sperm on here, and how _odd_ that actually is!
> 
> I've been here no more than 3 months and you all know my cycle details, when I have sex and even how!
> 
> Blummin bizarre this TTC business :rofl:

Seriously isn't it hilarious?! Well done Mr. Urch! Keeping my fingers crossed that AF stays away!

As always guys thanks for all your support! She showed for me this am and I hope she stays!! I just pushed the "m"


----------



## urchin

Good news SD - button pushed and onto the next cycle xxx


----------



## LadyK

Not much to report from me today. POAS = LOW. Stick looks exactly the same as yesterday&#8217;s stick. Ho hum. Roll on the weekend and some PEAKS! 

Any news Urchin are you still AF free? We're past the magic hour ... Here&#8217;s hoping!


----------



## urchin

No sign yet LadyK - I am incredibly bloated and keep getting cramps, but coming in waves rather than the type that arrive and settle in for the duration!

Off out for lunch now - will keep you all updated :D


----------



## Mrs_N

:dust: urchin I'm sure she won't show, have a nice lunch!

I am loving my cbfm, no more interpreting pesky OPK lines :wohoo:
My temp has been down in the dumps the last couple of days though, which is rather odd!


----------



## modo

Hey Urchin! How are you doing? Has she stayed away?


----------



## urchin

Still no sign :D
it's bloody harrowing this bit, like the 2WW but concentrated into 3 days!


----------



## fluffyblue

I got 3 positives today :happydance: 2 Boots and 1 FRER all in under 3 mins so guess I can safely announce my BFP !

At docs tonight to get booked in for early scan as dont want this little on becoming an angel :kiss:

My consultant is going to put me on progesterone so fingers crossed it will be a sticky one, I would just like to :hugs: and :kiss: you all for your support - to say i am on :cloud9: is an understatement but I am also very very cautious xxx


----------



## Pimms

fluffyblue said:


> I got 3 positives today :happydance: 2 Boots and 1 FRER all in under 3 mins so guess I can safely announce my BFP !
> 
> At docs tonight to get booked in for early scan as dont want this little on becoming an angel :kiss:
> 
> My consultant is going to put me on progesterone so fingers crossed it will be a sticky one, I would just like to :hugs: and :kiss: you all for your support - to say i am on :cloud9: is an understatement but I am also very very cautious xxx


Yey congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sparklestar

Congrats to all the BFP's this month!!!!
I need some help!
I'm on CD15 and have had high for the last 3 days, how long will the highs last? when will it peak? or do i just have to wait and see? xx


----------



## urchin

it's wait and see I'm afraid sparklestar - all our cycles are different, some get loads of highs before a peak, others only a few.

Well, Fluffyblue, that sounds conclusive - fan-bloody-tastic laydee :wohoo:


----------



## fluffyblue

Had to laugh hubby thinks he got the sperm of god, he says what man can make his missus pregnant twice in a year ! Quite apt really but had to laugh !.

Been docs just gotta wait for a scan now with EPU then decide on treatment but have my ovarian and pelvic scan booked for 7th September so doc says use that one if the other doesnt come earlier. Still apprehensive tho.


----------



## fluffyblue

My monthly installment arrive from Amazon today = 20 CBFM sticks, Agnus Castus, Vitamin B100, EPO, CB Digital Ovulation Kit and some internet cheapie sticks !. Typical I make the investment and I dont need em, Hubby says sell em but knowing my luck ill be back soon (thats not being very positive is it) !


----------



## urchin

not at all positive tsk tsk!
Stick em all in a drawer for now - and sell them later if you don't need them


----------



## tryingtochill

I've gotten 4 days of HIGH and my O is already 6 days late! Anyone else experience this? What could it be? At this rate, it'll be the longest cycle I've ever had, which is concerning.


----------



## Capsicum

I tested early girls and appear to have a BFP. Wow. In shock.

Being very cautious because this is my first pregnancy since my miscarriage in May last year. It's also still a few days before my period is/was due so I don't think I'll properly believe it until that definitely doesn't show up.

I think I'll wait until then, see what happens, then buy a digital test before I start making doctor's appointments.


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi team wonders, i'm all greared up for next cycle now, cd3 (although 2 on my monitor - that always confuses me!) and raring to go!

so pleased for you urchin and fluffyblue - glad those beans are sticking! I think this thread must have a pretty high success rate now!

wow Su B - big congrats! How long have you been using the CBFM? 

tryingtochill - not experienced this myself i'm afraid. Is this your first month on cbfm? the monitor may be taking a while to get to know you. Have you been temping so that you are def of when you usually ov? Hoping you get some good news from the little white buddy today!

I know this is a CBFM thread but i have a quick Q about EPO for those on it. Does anyone get any side effects from it (appart from nice skin)? Since taking it (2 months) i have become rediculously hormonal and from day of ov (when i stop taking it) to af i have stupidly sore and very full boobs, lots of cramping and general crapness you get before periods but for much longer. I am thinking this is the EPO throwing off my hormones and might stop taking it this month, it could also be my pregnacare or b vits but i don't want to stop taking those really - anyone got any advice/thoughts?

thanks ladies.

Hope all is well for those poas and gearing up for sex week, home or abroad!


----------



## modo

Congrats SuB that's amazing!

Grrr I am mad at Mona (my moniter!) yesterday was CD 6 of my second cycle. Woke up at 3.00am and saved my FMU for her then she didn't ask me for a test. I figured she has understood my cycle and she won't ask me for a test until CD 12. Well this morning I got up at 3.00am again and did bother saving the FMU and went back to bed.

Of course she had to ask for a test this morning at 6! I did the test with my second urine of the morning. 

I guess its too early in my cycle that it should make a difference. So can I assume next cycle (if we are unlucky) she will ask me test on CD 8?


----------



## EmmaM2

How how annoying modo! I wouldn't worry about it too much, shouldn't make much difference at this stage. btw - mona - i love it!
I think it just depends on your cycle in terms of when it will ask you to test. Mine only asked me on cd10 last month (2nd month) as i ov late (cd17-19), as ov date didn't change much on cycle 2 from cycle 1 i'm expecting it to be similar this month.


----------



## Capsicum

I've been using CBFM since around November '08. 

One thing that I noticed we did differently this month was to *really* make sure we BD'd *leading up* to when I got a peak on the monitor. For some months previously I think I had somehow waited until I got a peak before BD-ing, which of course is not ideal. So we did it this month when it was on low, then high, then peak.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations Su B, here's hoping it's a sticky one :D

I'm a bit confused this month as last month my pre-OV temps were all around the 36.4 mark and post-OV was 36.6 and above. But yesterday and and today my temps have been 36.57 and 36.62. I thought it might be a tummy bug but I certainly haven't got any tummy troubles today. :shrug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

In non-TTC-related news, I am wearing a dress today to work. This may be the first time I have ever worn a dress on a non-special occasion. I feel most self-conscious. But also quite good.

And we're having vension burgers for tea.


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> In non-TTC-related news, I am wearing a dress today to work. This may be the first time I have ever worn a dress on a non-special occasion. I feel most self-conscious. But also quite good.
> 
> And we're having vension burgers for tea.

Following on from Sue's thread - im wearing my usual jeans, t-shirt and hoody to work (working with bicycles means leisure wear) 

Dinner last night was a mircrowave meal as we were working until 10pm finally completely last years accounts, so of course wine was involved as a celebration.

Congratulations Su B :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've been in work 1/2 an hour. So far, 3 people have already said "Ooooh, you look nice!". I should really make an effort more often. If I'd wore make-up, I reckon I could get people to faint with shock.

Pimms, what work do you do?


----------



## Pimms

Sue Dunhym said:


> I've been in work 1/2 an hour. So far, 3 people have already said "Ooooh, you look nice!". I should really make an effort more often. If I'd wore make-up, I reckon I could get people to faint with shock.
> 
> Pimms, what work do you do?

My hubby and i sell and rent powermeters for timetrial, triathlon and road bikes, so hubby does all the tech stuff and i do the paper work.

If i put make-up on i think hubby would faint!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## urchin

Congratulations Su B!
I'm not the only cautiously excited person then! You know, I'd never heard of chemicals before I came on this site - but now I'm making damn sure mine isn't one before going to see the quack!

Sue's wearing a dre-ess, Sue's wearing a dre-ess!


----------



## LadyK

Morning girls! Well I&#8217;m very excited &#8211; I got a HIGH this morning! Now you might be wondering why that is so exciting! Well! Since using the CBFM I have had my Peaks on different cycle days and only got 1 H before my Peaks. I am hoping by getting the H this morning this means that I will in fact get 2 Highs before my Peaks, and these will be on Sat & Sun, ie CD 11/12, ie same as last cycle! Woo hoo! Some consistency! I think it is possible I would have got 2 Highs last cycle but on one morning I got up early for a wee and didn&#8217;t POAS, and by the time I got up again and it was time to POAS I couldn&#8217;t go! So missed a day! And thinking back I think this could have been the day before I got my first (and only) High! Last cycle I think I O&#8217;d on my first Peak, so I&#8217;m planning on BD&#8217;ing tonight, Sat afternoon (as apparently most fertile time is between 5-7pm on the day of O), Sun morning and either Sun night or Mon morning for luck! Do you think this will be enough to cover the crucial moment? Also handily means I can go out on Saturday night to a friend&#8217;s 30th birthday party and not worry about having too much to drink! 

Sorry for that ramble, but you know how you have to write everything down and read it through for it to make sense in your head! 

Congrats on the new BFPs and the continued no show of AF!


----------



## LadyK

EmmaM2 said:


> I know this is a CBFM thread but i have a quick Q about EPO for those on it. Does anyone get any side effects from it (appart from nice skin)? Since taking it (2 months) i have become rediculously hormonal and from day of ov (when i stop taking it) to af i have stupidly sore and very full boobs, lots of cramping and general crapness you get before periods but for much longer. I am thinking this is the EPO throwing off my hormones and might stop taking it this month, it could also be my pregnacare or b vits but i don't want to stop taking those really - anyone got any advice/thoughts?
> 
> thanks ladies.
> 
> Hope all is well for those poas and gearing up for sex week, home or abroad!


Hmmm funny you should mention EPO side effects! I have noticed that I am incredibly tired at the mo, the same sort of tiredness I usually get a few days before AF arrives (this is in the days between CD1 and O when I also stop taking it). I have also had a bad spot breakout! I never get spots! But thought EPO was meant to be good for the skin? This is also my second month of taking it and this month I have upped my intake to 2000mg instead of the 1000mg I took last month. Seems to be working though as noticed CM for the third day in a row and not hit my Peaks yet!


----------



## urchin

Ay up LadyK

I think you should be ok, but I've read that it's the 2 days _prior_ to oscillation when you are most fertile, so personally I would pounce on my man tonight and tomorrow as well as Saturday afternoon! Then Sunday once again and Monday just for luck!
unless LordK has a low sperm count, in which case your plan works out just fine! :D


----------



## modo

EmmaM2 said:


> How how annoying modo! I wouldn't worry about it too much, shouldn't make much difference at this stage. btw - mona - i love it!
> I think it just depends on your cycle in terms of when it will ask you to test. Mine only asked me on cd10 last month (2nd month) as i ov late (cd17-19), as ov date didn't change much on cycle 2 from cycle 1 i'm expecting it to be similar this month.

Thanks for the advice Emma! All I can say about Mona is she is lucky there is no window in my bathroom...

I forgive her anyway. Will save FMU like a good girl :rolleyes:


----------



## fluffyblue

I agree with Urch two days prior to ovulation and one day after did it for me ! That was BD on both peak days AND on high day after


----------



## EmmaM2

LadyK said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> I know this is a CBFM thread but i have a quick Q about EPO for those on it. Does anyone get any side effects from it (appart from nice skin)? Since taking it (2 months) i have become rediculously hormonal and from day of ov (when i stop taking it) to af i have stupidly sore and very full boobs, lots of cramping and general crapness you get before periods but for much longer. I am thinking this is the EPO throwing off my hormones and might stop taking it this month, it could also be my pregnacare or b vits but i don't want to stop taking those really - anyone got any advice/thoughts?
> 
> thanks ladies.
> 
> Hope all is well for those poas and gearing up for sex week, home or abroad!
> 
> 
> Hmmm funny you should mention EPO side effects! I have noticed that I am incredibly tired at the mo, the same sort of tiredness I usually get a few days before AF arrives (this is in the days between CD1 and O when I also stop taking it). I have also had a bad spot breakout! I never get spots! But thought EPO was meant to be good for the skin? This is also my second month of taking it and this month I have upped my intake to 2000mg instead of the 1000mg I took last month. Seems to be working though as noticed CM for the third day in a row and not hit my Peaks yet!Click to expand...

Thanks LadyK - was starting to feel a little invisible! 

BD plan sounds good to me! I'm often torn between the everyday and every other day plan but went for everyday around highs and peaks last month! Looks like you will have all your bases covered! good luck and enjoy! :happydance:


----------



## Mrs_N

Woohoo congrats su b!! 

Not had any side effects from epo yetbut only started it this cycle. Am I right you only take up to ov?
Speaking of which I had a high today :wohoo:


----------



## modo

Ok so going by what you girls are saying can you please apply this in my case. Sorry if I am being dense but I don't seem to get it.

Last month:

Monday: Low (BD)
Tuesday: High (BD)
Wednesday: High (BD)
Thursday: Peak (BD)
Friday: Peak

Do you guys think we did it too often? I think we should have def BD on the Friday instead of Monday or is that still too much?


----------



## modo

I have been taking EPO for a month (2 pills a day) but I have not had any side-effects. Sorry you felt ignored Emma :hugs:


----------



## LadyK

modo said:


> Ok so going by what you girls are saying can you please apply this in my case. Sorry if I am being dense but I don't seem to get it.
> 
> Last month:
> 
> Monday: Low (BD)
> Tuesday: High (BD)
> Wednesday: High (BD)
> Thursday: Peak (BD)
> Friday: Peak
> 
> Do you guys think we did it too often? I think we should have def BD on the Friday instead of Monday or is that still too much?

I dont think you can BD too often! I think the one drawback with the CBFM is you dont actually know which of the Peak Days you actually O (well unless you are temping etc as well but Im not doing that). And although sperm can survive for up to 5 days it all depends on your environment if you know what I mean, I think youre pretty lucky if it lasts that long! And this is different for everybody. So if you Od on Peak Day 1 then youre spot on, however if you Od on Peak Day 2, and sperm doesnt survive very long in you (not sure if there is anyway to know how long it lasts in each person  I doubt it!), then you might have wanted to BD on Peak Day 2 as well. That is the problem, even though the CBFM gives us an accurate picture as possible, we still dont know when the actual crucial peak peak peak moment is! But from other posts that I have read on here it seems most of the BFPs have happened with the BDing taking place before Peak Days. So I think you have a very good chance! Good luck! When will you know?


----------



## urchin

Never too much, that's my motto!
We generally had a 5 day sex-fest each month: 2 highs, 2 peaks then the following high for good luck :D

It can only be too much (from a TTC point of view) if your partner has a low sperm count - then you really are better to go for every other day.....otherwise, strump away!


----------



## EmmaM2

Modo - thats exactly what we did last month on the bd front. I think i ov'd on the first peak but think we should have bd'd on the second one anyway! Thing thats difficult is you don't know how many highs you will get so its hard to know whether to just go for it and risk being exhausted or don't and the risk missing bd'ing on the high before your peak which could be a really good day if you ov on your first peak - oh so confusing. I would say unless you know your other half has a low sperm count just try and cram in as much as poss like urchin says!

yey for the high Mrs_N - roll on the peaks for you, hope you ov this month! I only take EPO up to Ov as i read you can get uterine contractions which are obviously not good for getting beans to stick!


----------



## Capsicum

urchin said:


> Congratulations Su B!
> I'm not the only cautiously excited person then! You know, I'd never heard of chemicals before I came on this site - but now I'm making damn sure mine isn't one before going to see the quack!
> 
> Sue's wearing a dre-ess, Sue's wearing a dre-ess!

Yes Urchin, ultra cautious. I almost felt a bit silly posting my very early BFP when it's so early and I'm still a couple of days off prospected AF, BUT I think part of the attraction for me about joining up here is that we CAN post such things on here and get support by others in similar circumstances. I'm really not wanting to start telling any close friends or family until I know I can be more sure that the little bundle of cells might turn into anything bean-like. (My OH knows btw!) I'd stalked/lurked a few boards too and I must say I was drawn to this one because I thought the posters on here seemed particularly friendly and supportive. 

Good luck with yourself too! Hope it sticks, as they say. And yes, I am semi-amused at myself for using all these TTC (see I'm doing it again) abbreviations! :rofl:


----------



## urchin

It is a fab thread this one - quite my favourite in the whole BnB site


----------



## modo

Thank you all for your feedback. I actually got AF and am on the next cycle. I just wanted feeback on what to do next time. 

So I will def BD on all days when I O.

I agree Su & Urchin! Its such a friendly atmosphere :hugs:


----------



## urchin

well, it's now gone 7 and still no sign of AF ..... 36 more hours to get through!


----------



## LadyK

urchin said:


> well, it's now gone 7 and still no sign of AF ..... 36 more hours to get through!

Woo hoo! Well we are both looking forward to the weekend then :winkwink:

I have a question for you! What is the process for OH going for a sperm test? He is going to book an appointment with his GP to ask for one. Then what? Does he get referred somewhere else? Does the GP give him a cup and say "drop it off in the next few days"? Does he go back to the GP's with a seperate appointment to DTD? I know you are an expert :winkwink: We have our appointment date through to talk to the Consultant about getting "in the system" for IVF on 30th September and I was wondering what the chances were of OH having had his test done and his results back by then (bearing in mind we are on holiday for one week in September)! 

On a seperate note, we have decided to put off BD'ing until tomorrow night, as we're actually playing basketball for 2 hours tonight, so think we might be a bit too exhausted for it later! Just have to hope that tomorrow doesn't turn out to be by first Peak after all! Otherwise might have to leave work early as OH is working from home :haha:


----------



## EternalRose

urchin said:


> well, it's now gone 7 and still no sign of AF ..... 36 more hours to get through!

Just seen your post in first trimester hun, hope you get your BFP hun, arent you DYING to test.? xx


----------



## urchin

I've tested hon, it's a confirmed BFP! I'm just waiting for AF danger-time to pass, so that I can reassure myself it's not a chemical.....by this time tomorrow I should be feeling ok to announce it properly (instead of just whittering-on on this thread! :D)


----------



## urchin

Ooooo I've just noticed - we've reached page 200 - Go team!

Shall we have a roll of honour? or should that be a role of honour? Have I just suggested an honorable cheese cob?
I will have a look through the thread tomorrow and put our names up - shall we make it an updateable results table, to keep track of our success rate (or will that just be annoying??)

Ok - Drumroll please
*
Team ClearBlue Wonders*
debgreasby
Twinmad
hedgewitch
Aclio
EmmaM2
Bellas Mamma
EternalRose :bfp:
Urchin :bfp:
Pimms
Sue Dunhym
LadyK
Modo
Su B :bfp:
fluffyblue
Mrs_N
tryingtochill
Sparklestar
scorpiodragon
beachlover1
Jessa
queenemsie
Frank83
mammawannabe
banana1975
The Stick
mrsclegg
lili24
SisterDisco-x
ginger863
miss-boo :bfp:
Backtoback
Trinity42
RedRose :bfp:
sh77
Berrysmoothie
chanel
cleebyjeeby =D&gt; (for reading the whole thread!)
cheerfulangel
FBbaby
Tulip
xjulesx
Bishopsbird
AJpeartree :bfp:
Bingo
fuzzylu
lilicat :bfp:
chele :bfp:
Donutty Donut
ineedaseed
freefalling
Babynumber1 :bfp:
555ann555 :bfp:
Lou78 :bfp:
hpjagged
pasteljay
HayleyJJ
kat08
heavenly
mama2connor
princessleah :bfp:
fizz63
loulou1979 :bfp:
NewYearNewME
SonnyEm
loopylou86
cath :bfp:
fluxuspoem :bfp:
littledemonme :bfp:
pennypoptart :bfp:
MrsDoddy :bfp:
Miss Kitty
sweetie_c :bfp:
honey08 :bfp:
garkat :bfp: (she who started it all!)

Ok, that's all of us (if I've missed anyone out, or missed off a BFP please let me know!)
I have used the highly scientific system of only adding people who have posted more than twice - unless they got a BFP, then I've put em in anyway! :D


----------



## urchin

LadyK
Mr Urch had his done via the fertility centre - it was just the results that came back to the GP. He had to book an appointment then was sent into a wee room with 1970's porn and a cup.
Not sure what happens if you arrange it via the GP though, sorry


----------



## Pimms

Morning ladies

How are we all doing?

Well im a bit confussed at the mo, i finished my AF 3/4 days ago and this morning after i wiped (TMI) i am bleeding again :shrug: so now i dont quite know what to do:shrug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Ooooo I've just noticed - we've reached page 200 - Go team!
> 
> Shall we have a roll of honour? or should that be a role of honour? Have I just suggested an honorable cheese cob?
> I will have a look through the thread tomorrow and put our names up - shall we make it an updateable results table, to keep track of our success rate (or will that just be annoying??)

Yes, we should definitely have cheese rolls. And a results table. You should do this today while avoiding work.



Pimms said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> How are we all doing?
> 
> Well im a bit confussed at the mo, i finished my AF 3/4 days ago and this morning after i wiped (TMI) i am bleeding again :shrug: so now i dont quite know what to do:shrug:

How confusing. I have no idea what to suggest. Is it old or new blood?



LadyK said:


> urchin said:
> 
> 
> well, it's now gone 7 and still no sign of AF ..... 36 more hours to get through!
> 
> Woo hoo! Well we are both looking forward to the weekend then :winkwink:
> 
> I have a question for you! What is the process for OH going for a sperm test? He is going to book an appointment with his GP to ask for one. Then what? Does he get referred somewhere else? Does the GP give him a cup and say "drop it off in the next few days"? Does he go back to the GP's with a seperate appointment to DTD? I know you are an expert :winkwink: We have our appointment date through to talk to the Consultant about getting "in the system" for IVF on 30th September and I was wondering what the chances were of OH having had his test done and his results back by then (bearing in mind we are on holiday for one week in September)!
> 
> On a seperate note, we have decided to put off BD'ing until tomorrow night, as we're actually playing basketball for 2 hours tonight, so think we might be a bit too exhausted for it later! Just have to hope that tomorrow doesn't turn out to be by first Peak after all! Otherwise might have to leave work early as OH is working from home :haha:Click to expand...

Mr D just had his GP appointment yesterday. He basically went in, said "I need my man juice tested" (he may not have used those exact words) and the doctor gave him the clinic details and told him to make an appointment. 

As for me, I just realised I forgot to turn the monitor on this morning to see if it wants a stick. Only CD8 so I don't think it will just yet. I didn't temp this morning either because we went out for Lebanese food and many wine last night.

We did have a most excellent recreational strump when we got in too. :D


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey pimms - was it a normal af or different to usual this month? Could it have been something else? 

I have had this a few times in the past, but the second lot was only ever really light and usually brown (rather than fresh bleeding) so just figured it was 'left overs' so to speak! I never really gave it much thought - but i wasn't ttc at the time, which we all know is a totally different kettle of fish!

Urch - are you 'officially' announcing yet if you have past the crucial af day??? i do hope so! :happydance:


----------



## Pimms

Its pink spotting rather then old stuff - does that mean i have the shortest cycle in history:haha:


----------



## urchin

Morning All 

- Sue, I am shocked! what can you possibly mean by 'avoiding work?' ... soooo does that mean you have to shepherd Mr Dunhym into making _another_ appointment???

- Pimms, I dunno mate :shrug: my usual assumption is that things like this are generally our bodies telling us that they are nasty wee feckers who like to mess with our heads!

- Emma - yup, today's the day....if I can get through to the end of today with no bleeding I think I will declare this official not a chemical


----------



## LadyK

Woo hoo another High for me today! First time I&#8217;ve had more than one High! Now praying for Peaks tomorrow & Sunday! V excited! Thanks for your responses Urch & Sue re &#8220;man juice testing&#8221; LOL LOL! I&#8217;ll just send LordK (liked this a lot but strictly speaking he should be LordA) off to the GP to sort himself out! 

Good idea re roll/role of honour! There will be lots of other &#8220;rolls&#8221; going on later too LOL! This must be the longest thread on BnB surely? 

Happy Friday everyone!


----------



## EmmaM2

wouldn't it have been great if he had actually said "i need my man juice tested" though! :haha:

woop woop Urch - v. excited for you.

Well i really don't know Pimms! Poss some fairly excitable bd'ing last night?:winkwink: A few years back i had a colposcopy as i was bleeding a little intermitantly thoughout my cycle and they found i had these cells that were easily irritated and would bleed a little at random times, was nothing to worry about and nowt to be done about it. The prob has since disappeared. 
OR could, as Urchin says just your body being mean, mean, mean. :shrug:

Hows everyone else today? i'm feeling quite poorly - nicely timed for my day off and bank holiday, so may be a day in bed watching trashy tv.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Nothing to report from me. CD5, booooooring!

Urch, can't wait to see your official BFP!!! 

Pimm's, it is prob nothing but if it happens again I would go to the docs just to get checked out... I have been spotting quite a bit before af so went to the docs, need to have extra smear and swabs done to see if anything is up...

Everyone else, have a lovely weekend!

xxxx


----------



## urchin

ok - part one of the cheese roll done - its on page 200 :D


----------



## EmmaM2

excellent cheese roll urchin! I think Su B has her bfp too.... What an excellent success rate we have so far. Think our increadibly long thread should be the envy of bnb'ers!


----------



## fluffyblue

Feeling a bit better today ! Dont know why just do xxxx


----------



## emsiee

Afternoon all...

CD1 for me today and very painful it is too....:growlmad:

I said i wasnt gonna use the monitor this month but i pressed the m button this morning so may as well! lol


----------



## mamawannabe

Only day 2 into testing and juimped straight to high again yesterday (CD7), Something tells me I am not going to get my peak this month either which will be my third month now. Go for hormone tests next week but will only be on CD13 - is this right? I have seen a lot people talk about CD21 tests?


----------



## cleebyjeeby

:happydance:
Hello everyone,

I wanted to introduce myself and say thankyou for keeping me entertained for a week (yes a week) on and off of reading 200 + pages!!! I finally got through them all and feel like a) I know you all! and b) I deserve a cheese roll in honour of my dedication..... :thumbup:

I am excited to finally be posting on here myself and hope you'll accept me onto your lovely group. I am a member of another baby website (mmmmmmmmmm) but I find this site (esp this thread) to be so kind, funny and welcoming, so I wanted to join too. I'm so chuffed for all the people I've followed on the thread that now have their bfps and I really do send out good vibes and babydust to all! 

Basic run through of my situation: only just started on ttc journey in reality - been ttc for about 4 or 5 months in casual manner (I don't mean wearing jeans and trainers) and no joy as of yet. Im bit older I suppose at 37 and therefore slightly paranoid its too late and i should have done it earlier rather than have a career, blah, blah, blah............ hey ho 

Started using CBFM this month for first time - its' cd8 for me and ive had low, low and ...........low! Im enjoying feeling in control but am mega worried it's going to show up a problem and I'll only ever have lows or something. We'll see. It's very exciting though when you read the stats for the website and the amazon reviews seem just too good to be true! I even read somewhere that latest trial suggests its 86% first or second month using cbfm for getting pregnant (can that really be true? pretty good odds!) 

enough rambling on anyway,
I really look forward to hearing from people (its a bit chilly on the other website!) 
sorry for very long post - won't normally - im just excited!!!:blush:

xx cleeby


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey CleebyJeeby and welcome to bnb! It really is a friendly website.

First off i think you need a big :thumbup: for actually managing to read over 2000 posts on this thread alone, now that is dedication! Does the purchase of the cbfm mean your trading up from jeans and trainers to a suit and high heels?.......

I hope your use of the cbfm is short and sweet (in the best possible way!). Look forward to seeing you more often in team clearblue wonders!

Sorry af got you queenemsie, it royally sucks. hope this is a better month for you.

Hoping you get highs and peaks mamawannabe this month, have my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## urchin

Welcome to the team cleebyjeeby! nothing chilly about this thread or B&B :D 

I'm also one of the oldies (pushing 40 as it happens eeek!) but my wee white buddy looks like it's done the trick - 3 cycles in and I have my BFP!

and please, any questions (daft or otherwise) you might have, please ask away - we really can't promise to answer them all and if no one at all answers you within a few days, it's going to be because no one knows rather than that your question is being ignorred - but between us we know most stuff :D

There's probably more, and I'll add others to the cheese roll as I find them - and yest, I think you deserve a medal, let alone a cheese roll of your own ... I'll nip back and add you in :D

fluffyblue - glad to hear you're feeling a wee bit better hon

and queenemsie I'm sorry to hear you ain't!

Emma - have I missed Su B ----- Su, shall I stick you down for a BFP??? or have I got to hunt you across the boards to find out?

hmmm mammawannabe - CD13 sounds a bit early, but I guess it all depends what they are testing for? CD21s are for progesterone to see if you have ovulated - but I guess the others (thyroid function, testosterone etc ) maybe could be done at any time?

and the news from Urchin Towers is still, no news - no AF showed up yet :D


----------



## modo

Nice to meet you CeebJeeby!

Really happy to hear that AF has stayed away Urchin. I am so happy for you :)

queenemsie I'm sorry that AF is painful.

Happy Friday to you too LadyK


----------



## Capsicum

Welcome CleebyJeeby! This is just about the best thread on the boards. I am a newbie here too, but the people on here have kept me sane over the past few weeks. Good luck with your TTC journey!

Urchin - loving the Cheese Roll! It's good to see how our little friend the CBFM is helping us. Yes, you can put me down as a BFP. People might think 'what the fruck am I doing on this thread', but like you I'm letting the "danger zone" of when my period should have been pass by until I start making any formal announcements, as I did test very early. If it does, I might even push the boat out and dare myself to post one of these emoticons :happydance: 

Until then....


----------



## urchin

OK the cheese roll is now updated - including Su's flashing doo-dad!


----------



## Capsicum

cleebyjeeby said:


> Started using CBFM this month for first time - its' cd8 for me and ive had low, low and ...........low! Im enjoying feeling in control but am mega worried it's going to show up a problem and I'll only ever have lows or something. We'll see. It's very exciting though when you read the stats for the website and the amazon reviews seem just too good to be true! I even read somewhere that latest trial suggests its 86% first or second month using cbfm for getting pregnant (can that really be true? pretty good odds!)

Cleebyjeeby - I meant to say: When I first started using CBFM I had ALL the same concerns that you had. I was almost 36 (now 36) when I first started using it too. I am sure you will be fine and it's so interesting to get a better idea of what's going on with your cycle. Regarding the readings, I often found that I got a low reading followed by a peak the next day (apparently completely bypassing any highs!). Then some months I'd get a few days of highs before any peak happened. 

Good luck!


----------



## Capsicum

urchin said:


> OK the cheese roll is now updated - including Su's flashing doo-dad!

Cheers Urchin! :thumbup:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The cheese roll now exists? Where? Can I see it?

Welcome to the gang CeebJeeby! I wouldn't worry about only getting lows so far, CD8 is still early. How long are your cycles usually?

Still snowed under at work, this is a post and dash. MWAH.


----------



## urchin

it does indeed sue - it's on page 200 :D
and mighty impressive it is too


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Wow! Thanks to all of you for making me feel so welcome - much warmer than the other somewhat frostier website !! EmmaM2 thanks for my first reply and yes suit and heels commences next week (back to work - boo) urchin thanks for your reply and offer to answer questions - i'll have many i can assure you! I would like a chocolate medal please. and my cheese roll. yum. Modo - hello and again thanks for replying. (this feels like an oscars speech!) Su B - great to have such detailed and reassuring advice - so kind of you and big big big congrats on bfp - how exciting - im so excited for you and ive only joined today! Finally, Sue dunhym (hope ive spelt this right) i must admit your posts made me laugh out loud on a few occasions and nearly had me spitting out my coffee on occasion (oh, er, i mean mineral water - caffeine not allowed- ahum tsk tsk cleeby) 

I really hope that little purple and white friend rises to 'high' or even 'peak' soon then i'll feel somewhat relieved. I know it's early days but after about 3 years of worrying about it in my head its now suddenly dawned on me that it's real and we are trying etc so i can't help stressing.....

Time for tea now - dp has concocted some pasta ensemble involving broccoli - interesting.............

x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

oh and sue - just seen your question to me - i have very short cycles actually (something else that's always concerned me, thinking im not normal, etc) im on period which is always pretty light and pain free (sorry AF - just getting used to the lingo) for about 2 days and come on on day 23 normally so does that make my cycle 25 days? (great maths there!!) I havent got a clue what this does or doesn't mean but i do worry im not the standard 28 days or whatever. Any advice on that would be gold dust x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

thankyou for my clapping face on "cheese roll" of honour........... it's made my day!


----------



## urchin

:D cleeby


----------



## Mrs_N

:happydance: yay for an absent :witch: urchin, and wow fantastic cheese roll there :wohoo: just looks at all those pretty pink lines! :happydance:

cleebyjeeby welcome :wave: hope your cbfm works it's magic for you. don't worry about the lows so far - perfectly normal :hugs:

as for me - high today again :happydance: although hubby is now away until sunday night, but fingers crossed. i am preparing myself for a long run of highs, but I am (perhaps naively) optimistic that I may ov this cycle.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Am i allowed to ask where on earth did you get that cool tesco value avatar ?? I had to show it my dp and he finds it v amusing.... it's really funny.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow morning as i really hope the monitor goes up a bar. (Must be so hard for people who've been ttc for years and years; must be so emotionally draining and heartbreaking. (hope ive not offended anyone there - just wanted to express my admiration for folk's trials and tribulations) I'm already slightly worn out from it all after weeing on a stick 3 mornings in a row :wacko: It's going to be a complete pain once im rushing around back to work in the mornings - im already rubbish in the morning with extra hassle of cbfm routine- it's going to be hysterical! 

I'm addicted to this thread now already - i suppose i should check out some other areas of the website really. Do you mind me asking urchin how long you've been using the cbfm? Sorry if that's nosey - tell me to get lost if you want.:winkwink:

x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

:hugs: Thankyou Mrs N 
Nice to meet you ! (well virtually that is)
cleeby x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Holy flurking shnit, I have had a hell of a day. I've been so busy I genuinely haven't thought about TTC all day. Which is astonishing for me. It's been nice to have a mental break, even if that "break" means going mental at work trying to get everything done.

Tomorrow I shall be showing an American friend and her husband and 10 year old boy around London, which will be fun and again keep me occupied all day. I'm liking this going-quickly time.

Cleeby - Urchin and I both began TTC in February and began using the CBFM 3 cycles ago. I'm on my 4th CBFM cycle (7th cycle overall), lucky young Urchin won't need hers anymore :D

And don't worry about calling your period "AF", call it your period if you want to. I do. I don't baby-dance either. I HAVE SEX. Or, in the parlance of our times, enjoy a strump. And don't worry about TMI, no one here will blink an eye if you start talking about the consistency of your cervical mucus :D

In entirely unrelated news, I am having venison burgers for tea.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

That's fab - thanks sue! Sorry you've had a sh*t day - can we swear on b+b or do we need to mix our lttrers pu? I am awaiting sh*t days to come as of next tuesday as holidays end sadly.... 

I will aim to share tmi (abbreviations ahoy) willy nilly then with gay abandon! I can't wait to start writing about my cervical mucus ( or lack of- another worry!!!) and other such pleasantries.... 

London with a 10 year old - good luck !
x
x


----------



## Tulip

Loving the cheese roll.... and congratulations to Urch!!
Only been away a week but do *not* have time to catch up on the entire thread (spent most of lunchtime catching up on DragonMummy's lunatic cycle...).

Love and dust to all and congrats to any other BFPs I've missed.

Third HIGH day for me on my first CBFM month. Wooooh!

Oooh and welcome to CleebyJeeby, sounds like you're settling right in. Sorry you've had a flkin 'mare of a day, Sue. Enjoy doing the tourist thing!


----------



## fluffyblue

I went shopping today and put it all back by hoping I might need "fat clothes" soon hehe.

How is everyone today. My wedding anniversary tommorrow - 6 years wahey !. Hubby doesnt get a anniverary fumble has to stay in his pants for another 8 weeks according to doc - yessssssss result, getting bit bored of sex lately lol.


----------



## LadyK

Well I POAS'd again when I got home! Judging by last cycle's Peak Days and symptoms I reckon I O'd on CD11. If the same happens this cycle then that is tomorrow. Want to try and pinpoint the exact day to give myself a better chance so trying OPK's this cycle too. Anyway I kind of hoped if I _was _O'ing tomorrow I would have seen a surge tonight - but no such luck of course! But it does appear that most ladeeees don't have a very long surge so I'll be testing again tomorrow around 2pm-ish and hoping for a better result! Well that's always assuming my little white friend gives me a Peak that is!

Urch - didn't realise that this was only your third cycle on CBFM. I have to say that's given me new hope as I am only a few months younger than you and as we know time is not on our side, so if it's worked for you in such a short space of time, I'm hoping & praying it will work for me too! Made the mistake of reading the thread about being "young" and TTC and got a bit depressed - there are a lot of 20-something's in there that seemed to have been trying for _ages _with no luck! I was starting to think that I had no hope! Still PMA and on to lots of BD'ing this weekend! Hurrah!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Thankyou Tulip 

I do feel very settled now ! It was a wonderful warm welcome to b+b on this thread

(we both seem to have our heads stuck in honey pots though! sorry - you were probably first!!!) 

Can't wait to get some highs (touch wood) like you on what is my first cycle too. Well done.....and good luck.

xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Sue Dunhym said:


> Holy flurking shnit, I have had a hell of a day. I've been so busy I genuinely haven't thought about TTC all day. Which is astonishing for me. It's been nice to have a mental break, even if that "break" means going mental at work trying to get everything done.
> 
> Tomorrow I shall be showing an American friend and her husband and 10 year old boy around London, which will be fun and again keep me occupied all day. I'm liking this going-quickly time.
> 
> Cleeby - Urchin and I both began TTC in February and began using the CBFM 3 cycles ago. I'm on my 4th CBFM cycle (7th cycle overall), lucky young Urchin won't need hers anymore :D
> 
> And don't worry about calling your period "AF", call it your period if you want to. I do. I don't baby-dance either. I HAVE SEX. Or, in the parlance of our times, enjoy a strump. And don't worry about TMI, no one here will blink an eye if you start talking about the consistency of your cervical mucus :D
> 
> In entirely unrelated news, I am having venison burgers for tea.

Gosh sue you do eat some wonderful food, my hubby would love your choices, he is very daring with food and will try anything where as me if it aint chicken or steak i aint eating it !


----------



## Tulip

LOL I'm happy to share the honey, Cleebs. Hope you get your high soon. It's good having a new toy to play with this cycle :)

LadyK - Don't worry about the 12 month thing.... most couples with no problems will fall pregnant *within* a year according to my Zita West bible.


----------



## urchin

Glad you're all liking the cheese roll - it looks very hopeful doesn't it?

Mrs N - hope your peak stays away til Sunday, and then that you have a fantastic bank holiday of strumpage :D

CleebyJ - _please don't walk about on eggshells_ it really is friendly in here, you're not likely to get shot down in flames...this is the Big ClearBlue Cuddly thread :D
I saw someone with this AV on another forum and just googled it - is pretty easy to find, and yeah it makes me giggle too 
I'm on my third cycle with the CBFM, but had been TTC since December (without much luck) Mind you, before I found B&B I really didn't know how to give myself the best chance of getting pregnant. You'll not be surprised to learn that I am nuts about my wee white buddy, it definitely gives you a huge advantage if you know the best times to have at it!

I'm feelin all crampy and horrible this evening (though nowhere near as miserable about it as I would be if it were AF) So i've retired to my bed with a heat pad (set on low) and am much more comfy now

Bloody hell Sue, you must've been busy! and sounds like an interesting, though hardly relaxing weekend ahead. Not long til your hols though :D

Tulip - yaaay for your highs! and this thread takes a lot of keeping up with - mind you i scrolled through 200 pages of it today to find all the names for the cheese roll....that was errrrrr _fun?_

Congrats to fluffyb - are you doing anything nice to celebrate???

LadyK - without wanting to run either of us down, I do think when the sands are slipping through so quickly, it really does pay to get armed and dangerous! Had I been 10 years younger, I know I would've spent a lot longer letting nature take its course...but when you are knocking on number 40 i think it pays to be procative. Obviously for me its early days still, a lot could still go wrong - but I definitely attribute catching the egg in the first place to the CBFM


----------



## LadyK

Well girls it's not been a great start to our weekend of BD'ing! For the second month in a row it has been somewhat "problematic". Remember I had a bit of a rant last month that OH couldn't shoot his load as such? Well last night we settled down for some serious strumpage (love that word), but no matter what we tried OH couldn't get it up so to speak. So we tried again this morning. No problems getting it up, keeping it up whilst "in" was another matter. Four times we tried. Nothing. Zip. Zero. Nada. I am so upset I don't know what to do with myself. I know he is upset too. I've asked it it's the pressure but he says No. He has occassionally had this problem in the past (but not worried about it too much as we all have our "off" days), but now for the second month in a row, at the vital time, it's just not happening! Our chances aren't exactly great as it is! He registered with the new Doctor yesterday and they can't see him until 23rd September! And that's just for the preliminary health check, that's not even a proper Doctor's appointment! So by the time he sees a Doctor another 2 cycles will have passed! 

I also have another issue! I think I was still so wound up this morning in my attempt to POAS I managed to miss the stick! DOH! Anyway I managed to POAnotherS before the cut off time, but my monitor has given me another High, which I wasn't expecting. I'm wondering if this is because it wasn't my FMU so it hasn't picked up the LH surge? Could this be possible. This is the 3rd H in a row which is unusual for me. Although if it is correct it is a good thing as that means we haven't missed the vital moment so still plenty of opportunities to try again! I might POAOPKS this afternoon to see what that gives me. I just assumed I would get a P today (CD11) as I did last month, but the month before my first P was on CD13, so who bloody knows! In theory I know just BD lots and that will cover it, but last month we only managed to BD once, for the reasons given above, and looks like history is repeating itself, so if we don't get that many opportunities, I want to pick the best one!

Sorry that was a long and ranting and rambling post! But I feel better for getting it off my chest! Hopefully my post tomorrow will have some better news!


----------



## Franki83

hi ladies, this is my first month using wonderful little white box,
is it normal to get 5 days of highs? at first? im just waiting to get my peak!!
but its is getting harder as hubby now got a new side job that can keep him out of the house till upto 3 in morning, and also my mother in law staying with us...
so i dont know if this cycle gonna work to tell you truth..


----------



## LadyK

Bah after writing my last post I took my cats to the vet for their annual check up and booster. Guess what! BIG sign on the wall announcing that one of the Vets has just given birth 3 days ago! And if that wasn't bad enough, the PREGNANT receptionist was on the phone telling someone all about the brand new edition! Argh it just made matters even WORSE I feel like I'm surrounded by it! One of my friends is due in 10 days time who lives literally just around the corner so it's going to be a constant reminder soon! Not having a good day today :cry:


----------



## fluffyblue

Ladies its over ive had a chemical pregnancy, AF starting today with a vengence. I knew deep down yet again its just not my turn ! Im ok tho to be honest xx


----------



## lili24

Woooooooow Urchin!!!!!!! I'm so happy for you! Could not believe it when I seen what it says above your avatar! CONGRATULATIONS!!

Also big congratulations to all the other BFP's this month, it is amazing!

I haven't been in here for a while because I am not happy with my white friend, CD17 and still LOW :( My sticks are not changing, same every day, it is depressing. When I used to use OPKs and they didn't work I always assumed 'I must have missed the surge' but I know the CBFM is right because I am temping too now. 

OH is sensing that it is getting me down, this morning I was looking miserable and he said 'I reckon when you wake up in the morning your machine is going to be SO high!' Bless him! My cycles are usually 25 days so we will have to see what happens, I just want to know that I am working, though :(

xx


----------



## lili24

Fluffyblue I am so sorry to hear that, I was excited for you. Hope you're okay xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello Lili24,

So Sorry to hear you're feeling sad and rubbish.....thought id say hi as im new on here. My cycles are also 25 days too but it's my very first month using cbfm - im not holding out too much hope to be honest, although of course I'd love it to work! I have only had lows so far and it's cd9 today, still low, so im worrying as it seems a lot of people get their highs by now. May I ask how long you've been using your monitor? Its depressing alright...... 

hope you feel bit better as the day goes on anyway

cleeby x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

sorry to hear your sad news fluffyblue - hope you're ok xx


----------



## emsiee

Welcome Cleeby!!

Urch...you are officially pregnant!! yeh!

and Fluffyblue, Im so sorry to hear your news.

Good luck this month...x


----------



## lili24

Hey Cleeby, welcome to the clearblue wonders!

This is my second cycle using the monitor, last month I got 2 highs, followed by two peaks, then a high, then back to low. Some people get a lot of highs before the peaks but you don't need to worry yet, if you have a 25 day cycle you should start to get them in the next few days hopefully. I'm hoping that I am going to ovulate, but just having a longer cycle than normal :)

You will love the CBFM, I hope it works for you xxx


----------



## Fiore

LadyK said:


> Well girls it's not been a great start to our weekend of BD'ing! For the second month in a row it has been somewhat "problematic". Remember I had a bit of a rant last month that OH couldn't shoot his load as such? Well last night we settled down for some serious strumpage (love that word), but no matter what we tried OH couldn't get it up so to speak. So we tried again this morning. No problems getting it up, keeping it up whilst "in" was another matter. Four times we tried. Nothing. Zip. Zero. Nada. I am so upset I don't know what to do with myself. I know he is upset too. I've asked it it's the pressure but he says No. He has occassionally had this problem in the past (but not worried about it too much as we all have our "off" days), but now for the second month in a row, at the vital time, it's just not happening! Our chances aren't exactly great as it is! He registered with the new Doctor yesterday and they can't see him until 23rd September! And that's just for the preliminary health check, that's not even a proper Doctor's appointment! So by the time he sees a Doctor another 2 cycles will have passed!

We've had that problem quite alot, it's only recently decided to bugger off and leave us alone! Sorry if this is a little personal but what do you do foreplay wise?xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Franki83 said:


> hi ladies, this is my first month using wonderful little white box,
> is it normal to get 5 days of highs? at first? im just waiting to get my peak!!
> but its is getting harder as hubby now got a new side job that can keep him out of the house till upto 3 in morning, and also my mother in law staying with us...
> so i dont know if this cycle gonna work to tell you truth..

Yes, 5 days of highs is perfectly normal. On my first month using the CBFM I had 15 highs! 



fluffyblue said:


> Ladies its over ive had a chemical pregnancy, AF starting today with a vengence. I knew deep down yet again its just not my turn ! Im ok tho to be honest xx

So sorry to hear that. Glad you're ok, even though it must be a huge disappointment. Have a gallon of wine, feel sorry for yourself for a bit if you want to. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, CD9 and my first time POAS for the CBFM this cycle, and straightaway a High. However, I know that the clomid means that the CBFM gives me highs long before by OV day. I'm not due to OV for another 10 days so I'm not going to go crazy with the strumping just yet.

I am ker-nackered this afternoon, having spent the day showing Americans arouns London. We went to Borough Market, then Westminster, walked up past Downing Street, up to Trafalgar Square, cup of tea at the National Gallery and a quick look at the Monets and Van Goghs, then up to Leicester Square, pint in a pub, bus up to the British Museum for a look at the Elgin Marbles, Mummies and Rosetta Stone and finally to Hamleys to look at the Star Wars lego.

Phew.


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks Sue I intend to, hubb and I are off for a big curry and lots of beer tonight and intend to have some fun. My friend says I need to chill out for a bit and let the docs take care of me for a while and find out whats happening and to be honest I agree. 

I have suggested holiday to hubby and I got a :shrug: "if ya wanna" so sounds like a yes to me !

I am gonna take TTC lightly for a month to just get over this i.e., use CBFM and just BD round peak and ovulation think that will do as I want to have some "man and wife sex" lol.

Thanks to all you guys for your support, I love this thread. xxxx:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Thanks lili24 + queenemsie! I'll keep on weeing on sticks when told to + hopefully get my first high in a day or so's time...
Its been a strange day today...... Had gym session (dull) then friend came round with her
Adorable son who crunched many crisps into my new leather sofa as I gritted 
My teeth + smiled. This made me wonder 'am I ready for all this?' I hate mess. Am quite neurotic + dyson was on as soon as they were out door!
I'll have to change my ways if babba came along + learn to 'chill out' as they say on da street....


----------



## modo

I am glad you are ok Fluffyblue. Taking it easy sounds like a great idea.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

I hope you're all having a great weekend so far! 
Welcome to the new timers... you'll LOVE the CBFM!! 
FluffyBlue :hugs: I am glad to hear you are doing okay, have (had by the time you read this) a great time celebrating your anniversary tonight and have a few pints 
Hmmm can I start drinking yet? It is only 4:20 here... :haha: oh perhaps I will wait at least until 5pm. It is pouring rain here today, DH is grumpy and my son is bored of all of his toys and he's driving me bananas, I hate days like today... nothing to do, I mean I guess we could do something but there is only so much you can do, you know? What a blah day... CD 4 for me - BORING!! I go and get quantative blood tests done tomorrow to make sure my levels are zero... then go to see the Dr. on Tuesday, I have written down a bunch of questions for her, DH is coming with me so that we will be heard and not dismissed persay... I hope that this cycle will be normal and that a little eggy can stick!! I picked up some Bromelain and Vitex yesterday to take along side with my prenatal and B6, however I have heard the Vitex takes a while to work and maybe I am better off with Dong Quai to strengthen the uterine lining faster etc. Anyone know what works faster/better Dong Quai or Vitex? 
Hope you are all doing what you love! xx


----------



## emsiee

scorpiodragon said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I hope you're all having a great weekend so far!
> Welcome to the new timers... you'll LOVE the CBFM!!
> FluffyBlue :hugs: I am glad to hear you are doing okay, have (had by the time you read this) a great time celebrating your anniversary tonight and have a few pints
> Hmmm can I start drinking yet? It is only 4:20 here... :haha: oh perhaps I will wait at least until 5pm. It is pouring rain here today, DH is grumpy and my son is bored of all of his toys and he's driving me bananas, I hate days like today... nothing to do, I mean I guess we could do something but there is only so much you can do, you know? What a blah day... CD 4 for me - BORING!! I go and get quantative blood tests done tomorrow to make sure my levels are zero... then go to see the Dr. on Tuesday, I have written down a bunch of questions for her, DH is coming with me so that we will be heard and not dismissed persay... I hope that this cycle will be normal and that a little eggy can stick!! I picked up some Bromelain and Vitex yesterday to take along side with my prenatal and B6, however I have heard the Vitex takes a while to work and maybe I am better off with Dong Quai to strengthen the uterine lining faster etc. Anyone know what works faster/better Dong Quai or Vitex?
> Hope you are all doing what you love! xx

I havent heard of Dong Quai Scorpiodragon so cant help you out unfortunately. They say Vitex takes approx 3 months to get into your system but i noticed the effects after just one cycle! Must affect people differently....


----------



## EmmaM2

Gosh, lots of activity since i last visited! well morning ladies.

Fluffyblue - so sorry to hear your news. I hope you enjoyed last night and today brings a nicer day for you. 

I have lost track a little around who said what but my first cycle i only had one high before peak and then last cycle i had 3 or 4 so it's quite normal for this to vary to start with as the monitor gets to know you. Good luck to anyone hitting the peaks this bank holiday.

Bloody hell Sue, that sounds like a busy day! All i did was help lay the slabs on my porch. Shit my life is borring at the moment.......roll on holiday for all.

Can i ask what vitex is??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have never heard of Dong Quai or Vitex. They sound like yoga positions.

I have no news today. CD10, 2nd High, tra la la. Off to the in-laws for many family time with many relatives who are not actually related to me. I suspect that, as always happens, my direct in-law family will all disappear into the kitchen, leaving me to entertain and talk to various aunties and uncles for several hours. Still, at least there will be free-flowing G & T.


----------



## lili24

Vitex is Agnus Castus x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

cleebyjeeby said:


> Hello Lili24,
> 
> So Sorry to hear you're feeling sad and rubbish.....thought id say hi as im new on here. My cycles are also 25 days too but it's my very first month using cbfm - im not holding out too much hope to be honest, although of course I'd love it to work! I have only had lows so far and it's cd9 today, still low, so im worrying as it seems a lot of people get their highs by now. May I ask how long you've been using your monitor? Its depressing alright......
> 
> hope you feel bit better as the day goes on anyway
> 
> cleeby x

Hello! 

I am pretty new here too and only on my second cycle with the lovely little monitor. Don't worry too much about not having a high yet. I got my first high on CD14 and I have a 24-27 day cycle. (every morning I was so excited then so deflated to see that horrible LOW). 

Then it went straight to peak on CD15. 

Am on CD7 of 2nd cycle now and want to POAS so badly but it hasn't asked me yet - how rude!

xxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

OMG didnt realise wine gives you such a hangover ! And to top it off my AF is here with a vengance think she really hates me this month !

Had a long chat with hubs last nite was really nice to talk on our own and we have agreed to have some us time more often its hard with a very dependant 8 year old girl who never sleeps and constantly wants attention but he has seen it from my side so thats nice.

Anyway set my CBFM to day one and started my round of pills again im rattling at the moment lol, 

Just a quick question - im taking AC and B100 and got some EPO should I take this as well or will it react with the others ?

Thanks ladies for your comments as I keep saying "I LOVE THIS THREAD" xxx


----------



## Pimms

Wow busy weekend for everyone:wacko:

I've spent most of the morning marshalling at a triathlon - good news there was a beer at the end.

Other news with me is, i did stop spotting a day or so ago and now today im spotting and cramping again, so not sure whats going on, it feels like a period all over again. I haven't made an appointment at the docs, but if it carries on i'll make one next month


----------



## Mrs_N

:hugs: fluffyblue so sorry to hear your af arrived.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello Bella's mamma,

Thanks for kind words of advice. It *is* very deflating when you see the 'low' every morning - I was convinced today would be my first high on CD10 ..........but no - still low! I felt like chucking it out the window (Im not very good at being 'controlled' by things! and I feel a bit controlled by it!!!) So, had sex today anyway and said 'screw you' monitor!!!! (god this is soooo negative already!) and we had sex 3 or 4 days ago so you never know even though it is 'low' it's better than nothing (im rambling here sorry!) 

It's good to see you have similar cycle to me and you finally got those elusive high and peaks - im normally 25 days as i said ( TMI :come on AF day 23 and on for 2 days ) sometimes 26 or 27; the other month it was really weird and it was only 21 days ong! (that took me by surprise i can tell you, AF on day 19!!!!) Anyway I shall keep on waiting then...... no doubt i'll get used to all this (but not for too many cycles i hope) I hope your fm asks you for a test soon - it's very rude of it not to as you said!!! let's hope we're all chatting on birth boards soon not cbfm board! 


xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

21 days 'ong' - should be long by the way! tee hee.............


----------



## Tulip

Fluffy, so sorry to hear your news my love. Hugs from me.

I'm CD13 today and still HIGH.... looks like it's going to be another day 16 month for me. Thank gawd for the CBFM or we'd be knackered again by then (wore ourselves out last cycle - could see the LH building on my ICs so didnt dare have a night off, then it took forever to peak LOL)

Hugs to all x


----------



## cheerfulangel

Evening everyone..
I've missed you all as i've been away, trying to get positive for this months cycle (CD6 today)..spent the last half hour catching up on the news..:coffee: 

Welcome cleebyjeeby..sorry i'm a bit late welcoming you but really pleased your enjoying chatting and feeling happy to share..I agree with everyone..such a friendly bunch! Good luck this month.

Fluffyblue - Sorry about your chemical this month :hugs: Sounds like hub is being very supportive..it makes all the difference doesn't it.

Urchin - My oh my..congratulations to you on your wonderful news :happydance: How is it sinking in hun? Have you told any family yet? Oh and a great BIG thank you for the cheese roll on page 200 it's fab xx

I wish I could reply to all the messages i've missed so instead I just want to wish everyone a happy and lucky cycle..here is to all our OH's :spermy: in-waiting for all the strumping we have ahead of us :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Morning all you crazy TTC ladies, hope you are all well. I personally am not amused at being up at such an ungodly hour!

Bit of background on me.... DS1 (13) conceived 1 month after BCP.... DD1 (9) conceived 18 months (!!) after Depo injection.... DS2 (5) conceived 1st month afer Mirena....DD2 (1) conceived 2nd month after Mirena.

So...now TTC number 5! On cycle 3 and just started using CBFM along with OPKs and temping (not to mention EPO and vit B complex).... obsessed much??
Never seem to get a good pos on OPK but recorded it was such yesterday on FF. Was really expecting to see a peak today, but it was another high. I pretty much alwys OV on CD13 (today) .

What do you reckon? Could i still OV today but the moniter won't pick it up till tomorrow?

Either way, we managed to get plenty of BD in, so that's good.

Anyways... take care all of you, and :dust::dust::dust: to everyone who needs it!


----------



## modo

Hi Deb. Just wanted to say Good Morning and I'm up too! Do you temp by any chance? I think it can be helpful to figure out when you have ovulated as a backup to the monitor.

I am CD 11 now. Last month I got my first high on CD12. Do you girls all get your highs and peaks on the same days or do they vary?


----------



## debgreasby

yeah i do temp...my chart was all over the place this month at first but it seems to have calmed down now, bit of a dip this morning, so hopefully a rise tomorrow will confirm my OV suspicions!!


----------



## modo

Finger x!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

debgreasby said:


> yeah i do temp...my chart was all over the place this month at first but it seems to have calmed down now, bit of a dip this morning, so hopefully a rise tomorrow will confirm my OV suspicions!!

Fingers crossed for a peak tomorrow for you then.



modo said:


> Hi Deb. Just wanted to say Good Morning and I'm up too! Do you temp by any chance? I think it can be helpful to figure out when you have ovulated as a backup to the monitor.
> 
> I am CD 11 now. Last month I got my first high on CD12. Do you girls all get your highs and peaks on the same days or do they vary?

It varies. Some people are very regular, I am more irregular. You may well get your first high tomorrow though.

As for me, nothing to report really. Well, the monitor is giving me Highs but we can't have sex because Mr D is giving his "sample" on Wednesday and has to abstain until then. But it's ok, I'm not due to OV for another week. Mr D asked me to go with him to the appointment, which surprised me as he usually prefers to do things on his own. But I will happily go along and hold his.... hand. :)


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> yeah i do temp...my chart was all over the place this month at first but it seems to have calmed down now, bit of a dip this morning, so hopefully a rise tomorrow will confirm my OV suspicions!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for a peak tomorrow for you then.
> 
> 
> 
> modo said:
> 
> 
> Hi Deb. Just wanted to say Good Morning and I'm up too! Do you temp by any chance? I think it can be helpful to figure out when you have ovulated as a backup to the monitor.
> 
> I am CD 11 now. Last month I got my first high on CD12. Do you girls all get your highs and peaks on the same days or do they vary?Click to expand...
> 
> It varies. Some people are very regular, I am more irregular. You may well get your first high tomorrow though.
> 
> As for me, nothing to report really. Well, the monitor is giving me Highs but we can't have sex because Mr D is giving his "sample" on Wednesday and has to abstain until then. But it's ok, I'm not due to OV for another week. Mr D asked me to go with him to the appointment, which surprised me as he usually prefers to do things on his own. But I will happily go along and hold his.... hand. :)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Pee'd on a stick - hurray! Low - boo!

Rubbish Bank Holiday so far... Up at 7am (stupid o'clock as far as I am concerned) and hubbie working... Hope everyone else is having more fun!

xxxxx


----------



## The Stick

Good Morning Ladies


I have been away from BandB for a few days, so just trying to catch up on all your news. Hope everyone is getting their Highs and Peaks

Fluffy - so sorry to hear your news :hugs:

My news so far - As some of you know I have been using my monitor for the 2nd time this cycle. Used it for the 1st time last cycle and got my BFP which I sadly went on to m/c. It was an early m/c and HCG level fell very quickly so I have been using it this cycle and as I have previuosly posted after 4 lows I got High after High. The Machine went to a low on the 20th stick - I am guessing it is programmed to do this as it only will ever ask for a max of 20sticks (so the helpline guy said). I did have all th physical symptoms of Ov at CD 12 - so I don't know if I did or not :shrug:. 

Today my AF arrived - least I think it has. It's a bit wiered at the mo, dark brown mixed with blood but quite alot sorrY TMI :blush: not sure what first AF is meant be like after a m/c. It has arrived 29days after my m/c started and have pressed the 'M' on my little machine this morning, so we will see what this cycle brings (cycle 3 for CBFM) :thumbup:


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning ladies hope we are enjoying the BH sun (sun joke get it well it is Britain).

Im feeling well today think im ready for the challenge ahead. Mr Fluff is in a narky mood again but theres a Y in the day so its normal.

We are off to the pub for some lunch and back to work tomorrow but I think im gonna book a holiday found a lovely little break in December to Tenerife for about 700 quid for the 4 of us but they moaning now as they expect it to be cold, ungrateful or WHAT !

CD2 for me and a heavy AF night and some painful tummy pains but I spose its like a mini miscarriage so just gotta sit it out with the painkillers!

Have a great day xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey all,

Just wanted to check in... Got to POAS today! CD6 - Low and boring hehe!

I went and got my quantative blood work done yeaterday and will get the results and hopefully some answers as to why I have had all these chemicals since my MMC. On an up side, I realized that the CBFM is doing its job as I have techincally conceived since I have started using it but I am evidently just having other issues :cry: FX'd that this is my month and the dong quai and vitex will do its job. 

Emma - Do you take Vitex through out your whole cycle? I was told to take Dong Quai only until O time, but as for Vitex I have heard both only up to O and through out cycle and or pregnancy, but the bottle I have says "not recommended during pregnancy", what do you think or what have you been doing?


----------



## Sparklestar

coulda chart stalker have a look at mine and tell me whether its normal? im stressing thanks!xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sparklestar said:


> coulda chart stalker have a look at mine and tell me whether its normal? im stressing thanks!xxx

I don't see your temps hun, only the actual chart itself...


----------



## Sparklestar

i'm not temping i cant get my head round it but my cbfm has given me 8 days of highs now!! is that normal? xx


----------



## modo

I take Agnus Castus up until I ovulate. I haven't heard ortherwise but please let me know if you find out something else.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sparklestar said:


> i'm not temping i cant get my head round it but my cbfm has given me 8 days of highs now!! is that normal? xx

Oh! Duh! It is definitely possible, since this is your first month using the CBFM it is getting to know your cycle. My first month I had a high from CD6 until CD12 then Peak on CD13 & CD14, but then my second month I only got highs on CD9 through CD11 then peak on CD12. It is very common to get many highs and sometimes not even a peak your first cycle using it! Don't stress, you're all good! :winkwink:


----------



## urchin

Ay up Wonders.....thanks for all the messages :D
Just got back from a weekend in Portsmouth - we were down for a friend's wedding and stayed a couple of nights so that we could have a break.

FluffyB - so sorry to hear your news hon, glad you're ok.

Don't think I'll be deserting this thread - you're all too lovely :D
and I've made us a ClearBlue Bumpsters thread for first tri, so you'll know where to come when you get your BFPs
Talking of which - get strumping everyone, no slacking off now!

xxxx urch

ps glad the cheese roll is going down well


----------



## lili24

Ooooh I so wanna join the Clearblue Bumpsters! Xx


----------



## urchin

There's a cushion with your name on it lili24 :D


----------



## EmmaM2

lili24 said:


> Ooooh I so wanna join the Clearblue Bumpsters! Xx

me too, please can i have cusion, pretty, pretty please?


I took agnuns castus last month but only until O, i had read somewhere that as with most of these suplements you should only take until O. Not taking it this month though, or my EPO, just sticking to Bvits and pregnacare. Off to the docs tomorrow too to see if i can get some help with my supper early spotting problem.

Glad you had a nice break Urchin.

I have had such a boring day! The husband took pity on a rather fat pigeon in our garden who seemed to be unable to fly. As we have cats we were a little worried it was a bit of a sitting duck so to speak. Anyway, he called the rspca who said they would send someone round and then buggered off out to play cricket so i have been stuck in all blummin afternoon on bank holiday waiting for them with a big fat flightless pigeon in a cardboard box! hmmmmmm:growlmad:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Evening all.........
Quick post before tea
Well another BH monday been +gone - mine started off low on CD11 - still waiting for 1st high + getting worried now with my short cycles that somethings up .....
Then a lovely day at chatsworth in derbyshire until wind blew my car door onto brand new car next to mine + dented /chipped it! Of course they weren't happy so had to exchange numbers! God
Knows what that will set me back! Things can only get better ...............
Oh actually back to work tom so errrrrr no they can't!!!!! 
Thanks for welcome cheerful angel - wish I was cheerful cleeby today! 
Love clee xx


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey cleeby, sounds like your day was a bit ruined. sorry to hear that. Where about do you live if you don't mind me asking? I'm in notts so not to far from chatsworth! Have not been up there in ages, but it is so lovely. hope your evening gets better.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

EmmaM2 said:


> I have had such a boring day! The husband took pity on a rather fat pigeon in our garden who seemed to be unable to fly. As we have cats we were a little worried it was a bit of a sitting duck so to speak. Anyway, he called the rspca who said they would send someone round and then buggered off out to play cricket so i have been stuck in all blummin afternoon on bank holiday waiting for them with a big fat flightless pigeon in a cardboard box! hmmmmmm:growlmad:

Oh bless. Have the RSPCA come yet?

I haven't done any of the cleaning I meant to. No, tell a lie, I spent half an hour matching socks and changing bed sheets. Thrilling. But we did go out and do holiday shopping and then had lunch at Wahaca, my current favourite restaurant.

I'm gearing myself up to do the bathroom now. I'm so stupid, I know it won't take long and it's not a nightmare job but I always just put off and put it off. Hate bathroom cleaning.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sparklestar - 8 days of highs is normal, especially in the first month. I got 15 Highs in my first month. Don't worry.


----------



## EmmaM2

Sue Dunhym said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> I have had such a boring day! The husband took pity on a rather fat pigeon in our garden who seemed to be unable to fly. As we have cats we were a little worried it was a bit of a sitting duck so to speak. Anyway, he called the rspca who said they would send someone round and then buggered off out to play cricket so i have been stuck in all blummin afternoon on bank holiday waiting for them with a big fat flightless pigeon in a cardboard box! hmmmmmm:growlmad:
> 
> Oh bless. Have the RSPCA come yet?
> 
> I haven't done any of the cleaning I meant to. No, tell a lie, I spent half an hour matching socks and changing bed sheets. Thrilling. But we did go out and do holiday shopping and then had lunch at Wahaca, my current favourite restaurant.
> 
> I'm gearing myself up to do the bathroom now. I'm so stupid, I know it won't take long and it's not a nightmare job but I always just put off and put it off. Hate bathroom cleaning.Click to expand...

Yeah they came and took him somewhere safe (i.e. away from cats!) to see if they can get him to fly. She though he was just so fat he may have flown into something and stunned himself. poor little thing. I do like that the husband is caring of things like that - makes me think he is going to be a great daddy - but i just wish he would stick around and finish what he started!!

ugh! bathroom cleaning is the worst, except maybe the oven.........just think when you get a big ol' preggy belly you will have an excuse not to do it!


----------



## The Stick

Sparklestar said:


> i'm not temping i cant get my head round it but my cbfm has given me 8 days of highs now!! is that normal? xx

HI Sparklestar, reakon it's fine to get that number of highs. I had loads last cycle - so don't worry and it's right that the machine needs to get to know you. Hope you get your Peak soon - Keeping my figers crossed for you. :flower:


----------



## fluffyblue

Sparklestar said:


> i'm not temping i cant get my head round it but my cbfm has given me 8 days of highs now!! is that normal? xx

Hi Sparkle, I had 10 days of Highs with my first month 2 peaks and one more high ! I believe it is normal to get loads of highs on first or second cycles.


----------



## chanel

quick question ladies, i reckon i may not catch a peak on my monitor this cycle because i will be away and not taking it with me for 2 or 3 days. Should i just not bother using it at all this month? There will be 3 days i wont beable to POAS at a time where i believe it will be asking for one.

TIA cx


----------



## urchin

I don't have to clean the bathroom AT ALL :D

We all have our designated jobs and the bathroom is my lodger's job (cuz she has purple hair and makes a lot of mess in there)
I do the kitchen (cuz I cook most)
and Mr Urch does the sitting room and hall & stairs

works very well - AND I NEVER EVER HAVE TO CLEAN THE BATHROOM (did I mention that?) :D


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Ooooh I so wanna join the Clearblue Bumpsters! Xx

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## modo

I had a really busy long weekend.

Friday evening: we went to see my Mom and took little brother to the movies (not so little he is 17 now!). We saw Urban Legend 3D. It was fun!

Saturday: drove to Milton Keynes and Great Lindford. DH lived there till he was six is very fond of the area. Almost threw satnav out the window because it was being totally useless. 

Sunday: went to see my parents and grandparents who were mean about my weight. My mother spoke to me like a child which reminded me why we don't have a close relationship. She is leaving to go back home on tomorrow My family all live abroad and visit London in the summer.

Monday: spent the day spring cleaning with DH.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi EmmaM2,

Evening getting better thanks - gobbling up cake from chatsworth farm shop with nice cup of tea! 
I too am in nottingham! (10 mins from city centre) HEY UP ME DUCK - nice to talk to a fellow notts girl! 
Imagine if knew each other! ! Are u in nottingham city then or further out? X


----------



## tryingtochill

Anyone else experience several days of High and then back down to Low with no Peak? This month, my Ov seems to either be delayed or non-existent, and not sure if I should write off this month as a no-chance. This is about my 7th cycle using the CBFM and the first time this has ever happened to me. Usually it's right on Peak around day 19 or 20. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, ladies! I finally thought I'd pop in here. I just started using my CBFM again after 2.5 years. I reset it, so it doesn't remember my debacle from 2007, at least. When I wake up, I'll be on CD5 on it, I suppose. It's technically CD6, but whatever... had to set it the next morning and all.

I'm on my 2nd cycle of Clomid (50mg CD3-7) and unfortunately without an OB/GYN behind me at the moment. I had a chemical in late June/early July before we started TTC. When my OB/GYN got the negative bloods, she gave me Clomid for our first month of TTC... weird, I know! I took it and O'd CD12 and CD16, once from each ovary. After O, I started spotting off and on, and it got to light sporadic bleeding at some point that I don't recall... not a lot, but more than spotting. I had an appointment with my OB/GYN on 8/21 and asked that I get an ultrasound on CD10 and bloodwork on CD21. She acted as if I'd asked her for her left kidney. Keep in mind, she would only need to write the order... not perform the tests. She had already re-filled my Clomid prescription before I went out of town the previous weekend. Well, after asking for the monitoring, she said that she was referring me to the local fertility clinic so that they could monitor me instead. Keep in mind, this is going into our 2nd month of TTC, and I don't have anything terrible wrong with me... at least not that's been diagnosed... and I'm only 28. The first available appointment wasn't until Sept 23, so I took it. She tells me that they'll want me on a month of birth control before treating me, and gives me Ortho Tri-Cyclen to taken in prep for my appointment. I was PISSED! I had a Clomid prescription, but she gives me BCP instead? I shut up and started taking them. After 5 days, I called her office and explained that I had to stop taking them. They were making me sleepy, hungry, and terribly angry... chemically induced anger. I couldn't live that way... as I had my first anxiety attack in over 6 weeks because the immense anger over nothing was so frustrating. So, I stopped taking them with her permission (still spotting to light bleeding throughout... but not normal flow). Finally, Thurs (8/27) evening... 2 days after stopping the BCP, AF showed up and brought all of her friends with her. It was very heavy with cramps and the whole bit... don't usually cramp at all. This is almost 6 days later, and it's not nearly as heavy, but still on the heavy end of normal. With tomorrow being dose 4 of 5 of my Clomid and prospective O rapidly approaching... I'm worried I'm still going to be hemorrhaging when I O.

I feel like this month is all I have. I know I should be grateful for a fertility clinic referral so early... since their only job is to get women their :bfp:s... but I'm put off that she wouldn't even give me a 3 month Clomid treatment, let alone 6 months that some get. I'm concerned that the F.C. will want to go straight into long, invasive testing and then to higher priced treatments, because my insurance covers it. 

That being said... I've gone a bit "balls to the wall" this month! I'm temping for the first time in many, many years... I dragged the CBFM out... If I can do it, I am doing it!

Anyway, that was probably long and boring... my apologies! I just noticed a ton of names in here that I haven't seen... So, I thought you all might be as unfamiliar with me as I was with you. Any advice or anything for me? I'm hoping that it starts to ask for sticks pretty soon... as Clomid causes early O sometimes. 

Hopefully I can become the quickest Clomid/CBFM success story in recent times!

Good luck to you all!

~*BABY DUST*~


----------



## debgreasby

Hey cleeby... i'm from sutton in ashfield near Notts...small world!

Still no peak for me CD13 on CBFM, just highs. I know i OVd yesterday so i guess i'll just put it down to it being my first month using it.


:dust: to all


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> I don't have to clean the bathroom AT ALL :D
> 
> We all have our designated jobs and the bathroom is my lodger's job (cuz she has purple hair and makes a lot of mess in there)
> I do the kitchen (cuz I cook most)
> and Mr Urch does the sitting room and hall & stairs
> 
> works very well - AND I NEVER EVER HAVE TO CLEAN THE BATHROOM (did I mention that?) :D

FINE. You know what I have to do around the house? EVERYTHING. Mr D thinks that because he does all the washing up, this exempts him from having to do anything else. I have to resort to the "no choice" tactic - asking "Would you like to the spare room or the kitchen?", leaving him no option for "neither". It's a bone of contention.



modo said:


> I had a really busy long weekend.
> 
> Friday evening: we went to see my Mom and took little brother to the movies (not so little he is 17 now!). We saw Urban Legend 3D. It was fun!
> 
> Saturday: drove to Milton Keynes and Great Lindford. DH lived there till he was six is very fond of the area. Almost threw satnav out the window because it was being totally useless.
> 
> Sunday: went to see my parents and grandparents who were mean about my weight. My mother spoke to me like a child which reminded me why we don't have a close relationship. She is leaving to go back home on tomorrow My family all live abroad and visit London in the summer.
> 
> Monday: spent the day spring cleaning with DH.

Where do your family live? I'm glad they don't live near if they're going to be mean about your weight. Every time I see my mother she reminds me that it would be easier to get pregnant if I lost some weight. To which the only reply is "I KNOW. SHUT UP." Bah.

Hey there Megg33k, welcome to the gang :D It sounds like you're getting a lot of attention from your doctor - some positive, some negative. You are very lucky that they're willing to refer you to a fertility clinic so early and while I know it's frustrating that they want you to take BCP, there's a good reason for it. You haven't been trying all that long, one month off isn't the end of the world. Also, as you say, you've not had any tests that prove that you actually need clomid or other treatments, so it may be that you're able to conceive naturally. Is there a particular reason you're demanding treatment immediately?

As for me, I am rejoicing in the fact that I don't have to go to work today and we're going out for lunch at our favourite French restaurant. There's more cleaning to be done but that can be done on our return when we're half-cut and full of false energy.


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hey there Megg33k, welcome to the gang :D It sounds like you're getting a lot of attention from your doctor - some positive, some negative. You are very lucky that they're willing to refer you to a fertility clinic so early and while I know it's frustrating that they want you to take BCP, there's a good reason for it. You haven't been trying all that long, one month off isn't the end of the world. Also, as you say, you've not had any tests that prove that you actually need clomid or other treatments, so it may be that you're able to conceive naturally. Is there a particular reason you're demanding treatment immediately?

It's not that I don't want to take the birth control... well, I didn't want to... but, that wasn't the problem. I didn't tolerate it well at all. In May, I took Prometrium to start a new cycle, and the Prometrium made me miserable. I was super hungry, exhausted, and really moody/angry while on it. I sucked it up and dealt with it because it was only for 5 days.

After my chemical, I was given Provera because the :witch: just didn't want to show even though it hadn't stuck. I was fine with the Provera... no side effects at all.

Then, the birth control... By day 5 of it, I was reacting to it worse than the Prometrium. I was still very hungry and exhausted... but the anger was SO MUCH WORSE! I seriously couldn't go on like that. I understood that it was the pills, but I honestly wanted to hurt people. I had to resist the urge to do bodily harm to my DH, friends, even strangers. I was trying to help a friend with some painting, and I found myself getting angry at.. I dunno... the paint? the window? the wall? I breathed deep and told myself that it was just the pills and to settle down, and I just broke down into an anxiety attack because I wanted to change how I felt so badly but was totally unable. Even my Xanax didn't provide any relief. It wasn't possible for me to take it any longer, nor do I EVER intend to try again. The day after stopping the birth control, I was back to normal. It had to be the pills.

As for demanding treatment so early... I wasn't! LOL I didn't ask her for anything! I went to her for a normal appointment, and it just happened that I'd been getting faintly + HPTs the couple of days before hand. So, I told her and she sent me for bloods to check for HCG. They came back - and the HPTs started to go - as well. Basically, the HCG had filtered into my urine by the time I was testing, but was already out of my blood by that time. I was disappointed when I found out about the chemical, and she just wrote me the prescription for Clomid and told me to start trying! I gladly took the prescription, but then started reading more about the drug and the normal monitoring that goes on during a cycle of it to catch OHSS and possibly prevent giving birth to a litter... it also verifies how well the Clomid is making you O... number of follicles and follicle size and then verifies that O did take place and that progesterone levels are as they should be.

When I went in the next month following my 1st Clomid cycle, she assumed I would be trying again with it as she had already had it refilled for me. All I asked is that she monitor me on it for my health and to be sure that all was as it should be. That's when she decided that I needed a fertility clinic if I wanted that much monitoring... which really isn't much at all... 1 u/s and 1 blood draw? In a month?

I know that I'm not running as a well-oiled machine. I had a very long drawn out ordeal with bleeding almost daily for 2+ years. So, I know it's not all perfect! But, I've had everything scanned and blood work done, and nothing seems to be terribly out of place. My ovaries looked a-ok. My blood work was all exceptionally normal. My uterine lining was thicker than it needed to be, but was attributed to the very long AF cycle that never really ended until I took the Prometrium. I had a heavy bleed then, and she was certain that it took care of the thickened lining.

I would have loved to have been given longer without a fertility clinic intervening. I didn't think it was so out there to ask for 2 tests that would help insure my health and confirm that my body was finally doing what it was supposed to do. Obviously, I could conceive naturally, as I had just come off of the chemical... without drugs or anything. I certainly wasn't demanding any treatment at all... just wanted proper monitoring if I was going to have the treatment outright offered. Now though... I just can't help but take the referral... I don't want to find out in a year that I should have gone into it straight away when it was offered and them have a 1 year waiting list by that time. I'm just hoping they won't opt for drastic measures right away just because they can.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi DebGreasby!

I actually work in sutton in ashfield (well my office base is there anyway but actually I work all over notts!) Its v small world!

So there's 3 of us on here now with EmmaM2 as well!

I'm getting quite upset with cbfm now - not sure if I like it at moment! My
Dp asked 'is it broken?' This morning when I got yet another low on CD12 !!
I replied its me that's probably broken not the chuffing monitor! 
Just not sure how it will be ok ovulating this late (if I do eventually get peak!) in 25 day cycle - I know
Its 1st month + I do understand it takes time to get to know you, etc, but still I
Just need it to reassure me I'm ok at moment! I'm getting closer to throwing it out window!
Answers on a postcard please x x hope everyone else having more joy x x.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Sue Dunhym - seems very formal writing that sorry!

I can relate to the ' no choice' option too!!!! Monsieur cleebs thinks he deserves a medal + a lap of honour
If he vacumns a room (having been asked!). If he puts the rubbish out (his job!) I have to hear all about it + it gets special
Mention! I feel like saying 'oh, I wiped a kitchen worksurface 12 minutes ago' but I don't! I actually believe they 
Don't see dirt + untidyness AND / OR if they do they just don't care! 

He seems to think I enjoy cleaning - 'oh sit down, you're not cleaning again are you..... You need to relax.....'
Ok we'll live in total chaos then + just put bins out once every 5 months + then get our medals! 
GGGRRRRRR!!!!!!! Its main thing we row over. And money of course. 

Rant over.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sue Dunhym isn't my real name. It's a pseudonym. ;)

Since I know and like you guys on this thread, you can call me Fran (which is my real name) if you like.


----------



## Capsicum

cleebyjeeby said:


> I'm getting quite upset with cbfm now - not sure if I like it at moment! My
> Dp asked 'is it broken?' This morning when I got yet another low on CD12 !!

Cleebyjeeby, I didn't get a peak until CD13 last month and my cycles vary from 25 days to 30, so don't give up. I did actually have a high the day before it, but, as I've wittered on about before, on previous months I regularly got all lows followed by a peak the next day - so keep on keeping on with it! It's only your first month with it as well.

So, I have still not got my period and did another test this morning and it is still a BFP with a stronger line, so it looks like I am yet another CBFM success. This thread is doing really well! Seems surreal saying this, but I am going to move over to the Clearblue Bumpsters. Thank you for making me feel so welcome on this thread and I really can't wait to see more and more of you make your appearance over in Clearblue Bumpsters. 

See you soon!

Su 
x


----------



## lili24

Ladies 20 days of low fertility and I am officially depressed. This is worse than any two week wait.

:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry to those waiting for the highs, its an agonising wait. If its any consolation on my first month i didn't get a high until cd17 (as per my monitor, cd18 in 'real time') and this was immediately followed by a peak. I only have a 29ish day cycle. Last cycle i got more highs and my peak moved forward a day so don't fret too much. I think many people don't get what they expect on the first month, its just the monitor getting to know you. Hang in there! On the plus side it gets rid of the urge to poas a little during the tww as you are so sick of it!

Hey to the newbies -welcome to the club.

Bye su B, hope to join you soon in clearblue bumpers over in first tri!

Ha! I never realised it was a pseudonym, and only as i was typing it did it actually get it, very clever!

Cleebyjeeby - yey i live about 10 mins from the city centre too, north direction though not in west bridgford unfortunately!


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> I am CD 11 now. Last month I got my first high on CD12. Do you girls all get your highs and peaks on the same days or do they vary?
> 
> It varies. Some people are very regular, I am more irregular. You may well get your first high tomorrow though.Click to expand...

I didn't get my high today :(

I really hope I get it tomorrow. Can I ask in your experience how irregular is "irregular"?


----------



## LadyK

Hello girls! Feeling a bit better today after Saturday&#8217;s rant! Didn&#8217;t get my first Peak until yesterday (so for the first time I got 4 Highs before my Peaks) so wasn&#8217;t the end of the world that we hadn&#8217;t managed to DTD earlier on in the weekend although it wasn&#8217;t from the lack of trying! BUT we managed some successful BD&#8217;ing on Sun night, yesterday morning and again yesterday night! Will try again later but if it doesn&#8217;t happen then I won&#8217;t get too stressed about it, as at least I feel as though we have a chance this month as have managed to BD around the right time! Of course I still don&#8217;t know which day O day is, I took an OPK yesterday but although I got a line it was faint so I believe that&#8217;s a negative. But of course I could have missed my surge. Will take another one this afternoon to see if that tells me anything! 

Now officially in the 2WW but off on holiday on Sunday so hoping it will be relaxing without too much opportunity to think about it! 

Out of interest Urchin which days did you BD last month to get your BFP, ie which High & Peak days?

Also, for those of you graduating to the Clearblue Bumpsters thread (I so hope to be joining you soon!), how many cycles using the CBFM did take for you to get your BFPs? Just wondering what the success rate is and how long I should wait before getting worried!


----------



## saraendepity

banana1975 said:


> RedRose said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for peaks and ovulation!!
> 
> I am a doughnut. I woke up, peed on a stick, turned on the monitor and it doesn't bloody want one!
> 
> Now I only have 9 sticks for next time :dohh:
> 
> I laughed when I read this, because I did the EXACT same thing last month. I didn't have enough sticks this month, so we are just :sex: every day so we don't miss the peaks...if we aren't pregnant, I'll get another box of sticks...Click to expand...

can i just leave you a little bit of advice on how to cheat a little and save a few pennies with your cbfm!! once you have gotten your peaks just re-use sticks you've already peed on!! lol (apparently) its a programmed pattern from the peaks....peak peak high low low etc wtc so once you have your peaks just do re pees!! that way you might get a free month every 2-3 momnths or so!! thats if you dont get your :bfp:!! good luck girls

sara

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

RE: Sue Dunhym isn't my real name. It's a pseudonym. 

Hellooooo Fran!!!! - this is too, too clever!!!! I can't believe I didn't get this earlier! Very good.

Also , EmmaM2 - Im wondering if we live near each other then........... how weird! I'm not West Bridgeford though got few friends there! I'm in the other 'posh' ish area - can you guess??!! (no not The Park or Wollaton - not _that _posh!!!) 

Thanks for messages 'geeing' me up over getting low still on day 12 - I really hope I wake up to high or even peak tomorrow on day 13 - that would be marvellous - not really expecting to though in all honesty now. I'll be happy if things are just ok with me and it all picks up on 2nd or even 3rd cycle. Its just frustrating as I thought it would be more fun using it and all I feel is bloody depressed every morning! My dp is seriously wondering if we should bother using cbfm as he hates seeing me so down every morning now- Once I have experienced getting a high or a peak I'll be fine - it's just the not knowing that's killing me...... i feel like i've failed before i've even really begun! I really feel for you lili24 -I'm sure it will all pick up soon.... good luck x

Su B - thanks so much for your lovely advice - very reassuring and lovely to hear. Big congrats on your BFP - that's great news - the cbfm has worked it's magic!

xx


----------



## mrsclegg

Hi Ladies, after buying the monitor last week, I have come on my period today (sorry don't know all your abbreviations yet!), so tomorrow morning when I get up I'm going to get started! Hoping for success, fingers crossed, has felt like at times that I'm never going to get pregnant :-(


----------



## urchin

Ay up Wonderlings - I've been out and stocked up on extra comfy cushions, so there's plenty to go around :D
LadyK - I got my BFP on my 3rd cycle with the CBFM and that month I did strump on the 2 peak days and the 2 highs before (I think) Didn't manage the 'one for luck' on the post-peak high day cuz poor Mr Urch was knackered.

I've been shopping today for clothes for my party at the weekend (tried to get things with a bit of bump space) and I got 2 very very ugly but ooooo-sooooo comfy maternity bras as well, cuz my tits are much to sore to allow to go free range at night :rofl:

Why is cleaning always such a bone of contention? Up until this time, _every single time_ I've shared a house it has caused major problems. I think it may have something to do with mess-thresholds. Whoever has the lowest mess tolerance level will always be the person who cleans and it will reach their threshold before it begins to bug anyone else. I've lived in houses where I have been in both positions and neither is much fun. That's why I had the brainwave this time of permanently divvying up the jobs. The rule is, that all rooms get cleaned at least once a week, but when that happens is entirely down to the person responsible for that room. That way if the bathroom, for example, is a bit messier than I like it, I don't find myself cleaning it in a big strop - I just think that's my lodgers job and ignor it!

It took me ages to work out the Sue Dunhym wasn't in fact our friend's real name as well - wasn't until I said it out loud that the penny dropped *blush*

And finally - welcome Meg! hope your wee white buddy does the job for you soon xxx


----------



## mamawannabe

Sorry to post and run ladies but away in Ireland staying with the inlaws but had to share my really exciting news...... After 3 months of using the little white friend I have NEVER had a peak, and had been advised to seek medical assistance however........ I HAD A PEAK THIS MORNING!!! I think it must be the "luck of the Irish"! Got blood tests tomorrow which I am still going to have but hopefully my body is working properly!!!


----------



## Trinity42

silly question but what it the + - on the monitor? its on the bottom lefthand side. I can see it when i tilt the machine....


----------



## EmmaM2

the shopping sounds great urchin, v. exciting!

Woop woop mamawannabe - really pleased for you and your peak!

hmm not sure about the + - on the machine never noticed it before, keen to see if anyone else does though.

Cleeby - hmmmmmmm mapperley park???

Well as for me, i visited the doctors today, what a waste of time that was. I knew it would be, i just needed to feel i was doing something. The young, rather attractive male doctor (just who i wanted to talk to!) was unable to tell me anything really. Kept saying, well thats just your cycle, nothing we can do about that. Well i said, i beg to differ, well he says, yes there is stuff we can do actually, If still no success in 6 months we can 'investigate' fine i said, expected you to say that, but can you just tell me if i can even get pregnant when i start spotting 5 days after i ovulate, mmmm he says and then changes the subject, this happens twice more until i say, you are evading my question, can i actually get pregnant with my cycle, well he says the truth is i don't know, don't see why not. DONT SEE WHY NOT! say whah! :shrug: i then go on to explain the breaking down of the uterine lining that occurs during a period - TO MY DOCTOR - and say, if this happens v. early don't you think it might be hard for the egg to implant. Hmmm can i ring you tomorrow he says, i will ask a lady doctor! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh

that feels better. just needed to rant. happy tuesday everyone.


----------



## debgreasby

Grr to your doctor Emma, he sounds like a right dinkus!

Sorry you didn't get any answers!


----------



## chanel

hi em, I get the feeling that attractive young male doctors have no idea, actually male doctors in general :dohh:

Hopefully he will phone you tomorrow after he has some time to google :)

I am lucky in that there are quite a few doctors i can visit at my surgery, lady doctor for lady things and male doctor for actual life threatening things... so yes, male doctors are good at somethings :)


----------



## lili24

Emma how shit! That is how I feel when I go to the Doctors about my ridiculous cycles. I always feel they dismiss me because I am young so apparantly I have 'plenty of time yet'. They say it is the pill coming out of my system despite the fact I've been off the pill for a year now.

That Doctor sounds like he is on another planet. Obviously there is no point trying for those 6 months if there is no chance you can get pregnant with your cycle. I think you did well and it sounds like you stood your ground, well done. I wonder what he is going to say when he rings you...!!


----------



## EmmaM2

thanks ladies, feel better for having a rant. We have lady doctors, some really nice ones but the rather gruff receptionist told me i can't see one for 3 weeks. I was feeling a little desperate when i was booking so just took what i could get. He was rather pretty though :winkwink::winkwink:

Hope you get some where with yours chanel and lili24. dinkus - i like that word, might have to add it to my repertoire alongside strumping!

I have lots of work to do tonight boo but have just made myself a yummy lasagne to cheer myself up yey! Also finish work at the end of the week and don't start new job until 10th october so heres hoping some r&r does my cycles some good. :happydance:


----------



## debgreasby

Dinkus is mine and my best mate's word for anyone that is stupid, annoying and usually male!

Personally i think everyone should use it!


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Emma I can't believe (well i can) how rubbish this doctor was, no matter how fit he was! Can I ask a lady doctor? Can I ring you back? You telling him the information! I could scream! You have to book in your illness at my doctors about 6 weeks in advance like mystic meg as no one is ever free. I've resorted to saying it's an emergency now and getting in quicker when necessary meaning I've had to lie which i don't enjoy. I pay enough taxes so sod it. In my profession if I passed the buck on the basics, the bread and butter of my expertise, I would be hung out to dry! Ridiculous! Well done guessing by the way! (if you knock off the park bit - told you - posh but not _that _posh!!!) 

I'd definitely get another opinion asap. I'd even consider going to join another doctors if that's at all possible if you don't get anywhere at this surgery! 

Pretty face - empty brain
x


----------



## Megg33k

urchin said:


> LadyK - I got my BFP on my 3rd cycle with the CBFM and that month I did strump on the 2 peak days and the 2 highs before (I think) Didn't manage the 'one for luck' on the post-peak high day cuz poor Mr Urch was knackered.
> 
> And finally - welcome Meg! hope your wee white buddy does the job for you soon xxx

Thanks, Urch! I'm still pretty jazzed over your :bfp:! It felt all the more spectacular to me since we had been talking so much just before you got it! :) I'm very happy for you! I'm hoping my wee white buddy can give me a :bfp: first month out... since this is about my only chance with it. I'm sure the team I'll have after Sept 23 won't need me to use the CBFM anymore. lol

But, about Mr. Urch being knackered on day 5... doesn't he have the sperm of 5 men or some such? How dare he? Of course, I guess those 4 days equal 20 men... and it appears that the 25th man wasn't necessary on the 5th day anyway! ;)


----------



## scorpiodragon

The pretty ones usually ruin it when they open their mouth's to speak... and as much as I would like to exclude our DH's in this, they too have their moments! :haha: That is awful EmmaM2 I would have lost it on him!! Like why did he take the damn appointment then if he doesn't know the answers to questions he should know!? Unbelievable...

Mamawannabe :happydance: I am so happy for you!! YAY PEAK!!

Trinity42 That is so weird you are asking that as I saw that this morning while watching my flashing stick and was wondering the same thing!! There is no mention of it in the manual either... I was thinking perhaps it was for "future in the monitor" - perhaps they will sell HPT's to insert into it? Who knows... 

Hey Meg33K nice to see you here!!

Well, CD 7 and low, however I went to my appointment today and my levels are at zero so I am happy about that... She took like 30 pictures and measurements of my uterus, the lining, cervix, ovaries, the whole nine yards and said that everything looks fantastic, she even showed me my follicles in my ovaries getting ready to ovualte! Which ummm BTW looks like a few big black and grey blobs on the screen :haha: She said that she thinks my body is still readjusting, that pregnancy, miscarriages and even chemicals take a toll on you and to "continue as we were TTC" take my herbs if I wish (dong quai and vitex) my prenantals and not to worry about anything. She said that chemicals are VERY common, almost 20% of pregnancies, and not to stress over it too much. (Easy for her to say!) I am not sure if I posted here about my thoughts in regards to my RH Factor (DH is RH pos and I am RH neg and after my MMC in April I didn't receive my RhoGam shot) I did mention this to her, and she was shocked that I was not given one, and said I should have had one etc. She said that this would not cause a chemical however that she wants to make sure that my next pregnancy I am followed right away, even though she said at 7 weeks gestation (when my baby died) it is pretty rare that our bloods would cross and cause me to create antibodies etc. So - when I get get pregnant (PMA, PMA), it is already in my file to go right away to get betas and make sure they are rising, as well as testing for the RH Factor, and start taking necessary precautions etc. So chances are I am ok and not sensitized the bad news is if I am sensitized, that my next pregnancy will be high risk, and difficult, but I can't turn back time and "get the shot" so you just have to deal right? I feel much better, even though I still don't quite understand how and why this stuff happened over the last few months but whatever doesn't kill you only makes you stronger right?! So back on the "horse" so to speak I go!! :winkwink: Poor DH since getting my BFP I was so scared of losing it I told him no :sex: until we see the Dr. and I wasn't even going to the gym in fear of "overheating it" - UGH! what paranoia does to you! Then with everything that followed DH hasn't gotten much action at all LOL We are making up fo right now though... so I hope I can just relax this cycle and not think about everything so much! Can someone please refer back to this post when I am going :wacko: in the TTW?! :blush: This weekend which is going to be prime baby making time we are camping with friends and their kids... I hope we can take a few alone trip out to the woods hehe! It is however going to make temping and POAS for the CBFM a little difficult!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi Meg, welcome to clearblue wonders!

Oh thats good news scorpio, really glad you are feeling better and are all geared up for next cycle. I have everything crossed for you. woods huh, that will be a nice story to tell.....

Mapperley, ah ah! close huh. I'm in sherwood so not far at all!


----------



## EmmaM2

oops that was suposed to say ah ha! not ah ah!


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening all lots of new updates on here. Im now rattling on 6 supplements a day feel like I work in a chemist at 7am, alarm, temp, wee, tablets - its a military planned operation but I have a feeling this month think its gonna be 3rd time lucky for us, hubby grinned when I said I was gonna follow the "sperm meets egg plan"

Anyway got a new toy today a big 42" plasma tv its huuuuuuuuuuuuugeeeeeeeee ! But i love it.

Kids back at school on Friday, hip, hip, hip horaaaaayyyyy, hubby and I can get back to BD during the day hehe !


----------



## modo

My day was not so good.

I am on CD 12 and I got a low. Last cycle CD 12 was high. 

Does this happen to any of you? Do you usually get your high soon after?

Would love to hear from you ladies I am not very happy right now :cry:


----------



## lili24

Last cycle I got first high on CD19 modo. Right now I'm on CD20 and still low, so I'm hoping I'm a few days late... Hopefully the same for you, fingers crossed it goes high tomorrow xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> My day was not so good.
> 
> I am on CD 12 and I got a low. Last cycle CD 12 was high.
> 
> Does this happen to any of you? Do you usually get your high soon after?
> 
> Would love to hear from you ladies I am not very happy right now :cry:

Hang in there. :hugs: The more you stress, the worse it'll get. No matter how much you want to, you can't control your body, and the best thing you can do is be nice to yourself. The highs will come, I promise.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

EmmaM2 said:


> the shopping sounds great urchin, v. exciting!
> 
> Woop woop mamawannabe - really pleased for you and your peak!
> 
> hmm not sure about the + - on the machine never noticed it before, keen to see if anyone else does though.
> 
> Cleeby - hmmmmmmm mapperley park???
> 
> Well as for me, i visited the doctors today, what a waste of time that was. I knew it would be, i just needed to feel i was doing something. The young, rather attractive male doctor (just who i wanted to talk to!) was unable to tell me anything really. Kept saying, well thats just your cycle, nothing we can do about that. Well i said, i beg to differ, well he says, yes there is stuff we can do actually, If still no success in 6 months we can 'investigate' fine i said, expected you to say that, but can you just tell me if i can even get pregnant when i start spotting 5 days after i ovulate, mmmm he says and then changes the subject, this happens twice more until i say, you are evading my question, can i actually get pregnant with my cycle, well he says the truth is i don't know, don't see why not. DONT SEE WHY NOT! say whah! :shrug: i then go on to explain the breaking down of the uterine lining that occurs during a period - TO MY DOCTOR - and say, if this happens v. early don't you think it might be hard for the egg to implant. Hmmm can i ring you tomorrow he says, i will ask a lady doctor! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> that feels better. just needed to rant. happy tuesday everyone.

What a nightmare EmmaM2! It is so frustrating trying to get anything done even when we are trying to take responsibility for our own health! Sorry, I need a rant too...

Here goes... I went to the docs last week for the same reason (early spotting) and they said I needed a smear and swabs asap as a first step to determine why I was spotting then went on to tell me there were no nurse appointments for two weeks. Two weeks would be too late as they didn't want to risk me being pregnant. So off I went to a 'lovely' sexual health walk in centre. The two hour wait in there (watching ten year olds ask for contraception) with nothing to read almost killed me but I kept saying to myself it was all for my future bean...

Anyway... I had a thorough exam and the nurse said she can't see any problems. But we will wait for the results... 

I am convinced it is a hormone thing. Did your doc mention anything about having a blood test for progesterone levels? I think I am going to ask for one...

Arghhhhh to it all!!!!!

Ok, got my glass of wine now (thanks hubbie). Deep breaths... Ok calm again...

Let me know if you find anything out... 

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Scorpiodragon - well done for taking control, you're being really pro-active and very strong. Here's hoping your body is all back to normal now and you can get back to TTC. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Emma - how incredibly frustrating. Unfortunately, doctors aren't omniscient, although they really should know the basics at least. Make sure he gets back in touch with you tomorrow, that's the very least you deserve. I am cross on your behalf. x


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hang in there. :hugs: The more you stress, the worse it'll get. No matter how much you want to, you can't control your body, and the best thing you can do is be nice to yourself. The highs will come, I promise.

Thanks Fran :hugs:

Its just my temps have been so weird this cycle and now this :cry:


----------



## EmmaM2

Sorry you are having a crappy day modo. I was equally frustrated and miserable with my wait to get my highs a couple of months ago. I got nothing until cd17 and thought i was going to go nuts. My cycle changes a little each month which from what i understand is quite normal so try not to worry (i know its easier said than done) your high is probably just around the corner. x


----------



## modo

Thank you Emma. TTC is turning me into a big soppy crybaby.


----------



## EmmaM2

Bella's Mamma said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> the shopping sounds great urchin, v. exciting!
> 
> Woop woop mamawannabe - really pleased for you and your peak!
> 
> hmm not sure about the + - on the machine never noticed it before, keen to see if anyone else does though.
> 
> Cleeby - hmmmmmmm mapperley park???
> 
> Well as for me, i visited the doctors today, what a waste of time that was. I knew it would be, i just needed to feel i was doing something. The young, rather attractive male doctor (just who i wanted to talk to!) was unable to tell me anything really. Kept saying, well thats just your cycle, nothing we can do about that. Well i said, i beg to differ, well he says, yes there is stuff we can do actually, If still no success in 6 months we can 'investigate' fine i said, expected you to say that, but can you just tell me if i can even get pregnant when i start spotting 5 days after i ovulate, mmmm he says and then changes the subject, this happens twice more until i say, you are evading my question, can i actually get pregnant with my cycle, well he says the truth is i don't know, don't see why not. DONT SEE WHY NOT! say whah! :shrug: i then go on to explain the breaking down of the uterine lining that occurs during a period - TO MY DOCTOR - and say, if this happens v. early don't you think it might be hard for the egg to implant. Hmmm can i ring you tomorrow he says, i will ask a lady doctor! aghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> that feels better. just needed to rant. happy tuesday everyone.
> 
> What a nightmare EmmaM2! It is so frustrating trying to get anything done even when we are trying to take responsibility for our own health! Sorry, I need a rant too...
> 
> Here goes... I went to the docs last week for the same reason (early spotting) and they said I needed a smear and swabs asap as a first step to determine why I was spotting then went on to tell me there were no nurse appointments for two weeks. Two weeks would be too late as they didn't want to risk me being pregnant. So off I went to a 'lovely' sexual health walk in centre. The two hour wait in there (watching ten year olds ask for contraception) with nothing to read almost killed me but I kept saying to myself it was all for my future bean...
> 
> Anyway... I had a thorough exam and the nurse said she can't see any problems. But we will wait for the results...
> 
> I am convinced it is a hormone thing. Did your doc mention anything about having a blood test for progesterone levels? I think I am going to ask for one...
> 
> Arghhhhh to it all!!!!!
> 
> Ok, got my glass of wine now (thanks hubbie). Deep breaths... Ok calm again...
> 
> Let me know if you find anything out...
> 
> xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

hmmmm sounds rubbish (except the wine bit, that sounds lovely!). Its good that they _eventually_ found no problems though. My doc did mention testing for hormone levels after about 15 mins of me bugging him but said they _could_ test but won't do anything about it even if it comes back as a problem until i have been trying for a year so what is the point i thought! :wacko: I think you should ask if you are worried though. keep us posted and good luck. x


----------



## EmmaM2

modo said:


> Thank you Emma. TTC is turning me into a big soppy crybaby.

Dont worry - me too! I was a wreck this month when my period turned up. I even tested 2 days after it had finished WTF?! so i spent about a week in tears on and off. madness, madness i tell you!
The CBFM is great so you know whats going on but sometimes that makes us even more obsessed about it.

I'd go grab that cute little doggy of yours and have a cuddle. Your avatar always makes me smile!


----------



## Tulip

Welcome to the thread Meg, and to Bnb MrsClegg!

Ho hum, back to work today after 2 weeks and a bank holiday off. Big Changes afoot, which took my mind off the fact that I'm now on day 15 and NO PEAK YET... check out my FF stats, I do wish my OV-ing would be a bit more predictable. Seven days of Highs... I ask ya... gonna do an IC OPK tonight, just to correllate what the little white dude is telling me. And perhaps a quick strump for good measure. Grrr.


----------



## mrsclegg

hi was hoping somebody could advise me! This CBFM has confused me (doesn't take much!). I got my AF at about 11am today, so decided to start using the CBFM tomoro, so do I set the monitor tomoro at day 1 or day 2? Thanks ladies xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning MrsC. You need to set the monitor at Day 1 tomorrow.... yep, confusing indeed. I thought it'd throw my FF chart all off-kilter but my cycle's still so wacko it makes no odds!

Speaking of which.... PEAK PEAK PEAK!! Just had to fire up the PC to tell you all :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Hi! Thanks for the welcoming, all! 

Tomorrow will be CD6 for my CBFM, so I'm definitely expecting it to ask me for a stick. I believe that's when it started asking on my first month, and I reset it so that it's starting fresh. The last cycle I used it for was the one that went on forever... so, it stopped counting at 99 days! I didn't want that to be it's last memory of me. I'd rather it not remember me at all then to believe I had 99 day cycles!

Emma: It always makes me sad when I have to provide my doctor with basic medical information in order for them to help me. I don't understand how this happens. My GP even said that she doesn't know how some people get through med school anymore without knowing some of these things that they really ought to know. I usually look for a new doctor at that point!

To those who already have their peaks: Congrats and tons of :sex: and :dust: to you!

I was wondering if anyone has ever used their CBFM while on Clomid. I know it can mess up OPKs, but I didn't know about the test sticks, since they measure more than just LH. Either way, it should be accurate in about 4 days, since my final pill of the Clomid is tomorrow. I can tell the Clomid is kicking in and doing what it should, because my ovaries are starting to get sore/tender. Its weird to feel them because of the quick expansion for the little follicles! Let's hope they expand enough for a good strong O, but not so much that I have a litter in May! No octo-mom here, thanks!

Good luck this month! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Megg33k said:


> I was wondering if anyone has ever used their CBFM while on Clomid. I know it can mess up OPKs, but I didn't know about the test sticks, since they measure more than just LH. Either way, it should be accurate in about 4 days, since my final pill of the Clomid is tomorrow. I can tell the Clomid is kicking in and doing what it should, because my ovaries are starting to get sore/tender. Its weird to feel them because of the quick expansion for the little follicles! Let's hope they expand enough for a good strong O, but not so much that I have a litter in May! No octo-mom here, thanks!
> 
> Good luck this month! :)

I take clomid while using the CBFM. I find that it means I get Highs earlier and for a lot longer than when not taking it. For example, I got my first High last Saturday and I'm not due to ovulate for another 6 days. On reading up on it, it seems that it still gives your peaks at the right time, you just have to expect to get Highs for longer.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

This morning is Mr D's jizz-in-a-cup appointment. He showed me the sample jar and it's really small! He's going to have to have a good aim.

And then I have an appointment to have all the hairs ripped out of my legs. yay.


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I was wondering if anyone has ever used their CBFM while on Clomid. I know it can mess up OPKs, but I didn't know about the test sticks, since they measure more than just LH. Either way, it should be accurate in about 4 days, since my final pill of the Clomid is tomorrow. I can tell the Clomid is kicking in and doing what it should, because my ovaries are starting to get sore/tender. Its weird to feel them because of the quick expansion for the little follicles! Let's hope they expand enough for a good strong O, but not so much that I have a litter in May! No octo-mom here, thanks!
> 
> Good luck this month! :)
> 
> I take clomid while using the CBFM. I find that it means I get Highs earlier and for a lot longer than when not taking it. For example, I got my first High last Saturday and I'm not due to ovulate for another 6 days. On reading up on it, it seems that it still gives your peaks at the right time, you just have to expect to get Highs for longer.Click to expand...

Excellent news! I was concerned that I was going to get a Peak right away and then it would give up on my month! LOL I can handle Highs for longer... the first month I used it, I got 20 Highs and it defaulted back to Low with no Peak... but that was some time ago and I don't even know if I was O'ing back then!

I'm trying to remember that I need to save my FMU when I inevitably wake up at 5-6am to pee! I have my monitor set to 10:15am, and I believe it gives you 2 hours? on each side of that time for the daily turning on. Obviously, 5-6am is WAY early! But, being unemployed, I like to sleep until 10am! Plus, hoping to be pg soon, so getting all the late sleeping in that I can so as to make up for the sleepless nights after delivery! :)

I'm looking forward to using the monitor this month. With that and temping, I feel like I'm actually starting to TTC! Still freaked about my fertility clinic appointment in 3 weeks... but I have to remember that they are not in control of my life... they can only do what I allow them to do!

Thanks again for the info, Fran (very difficult to remember your name isn't Sue)! :)


----------



## urchin

Morning all :D

Hope it's ok for me to keep popping in - it's just you're all so lovely that I can't bear to leave you!

Just sat here in the middle of a week off work (bliss) I have some sewing to do in a bit for the party....me and my cousin are 40 this year and have themed our party as A 70's Childhood....so, I have been buying up 70s funky fabric on ebay which I'm going to make into wall hangings - and I've also got loads of 70s kids games; Frustration, Sorry, Operation, Buckaroo etc, all in their original boxes :D

And I _still_ need an excuse not to be drinking (we are all camping in the grounds of the hall where the party is, so I can't use the driving excuse!)


----------



## EmmaM2

good luck with the CBFM this month Meg, hope it works better than last time around for you!

Tulip - yey for your peak! get going girl!!!

hairs ripped out of your legs, oh how appealing. I have yet to try that, in a bid to put it off i bought a epilator last month which is suprising good on my legs, less painful that wax and longer lasting that shaving. However, i did my bikini line with it too, holy shit that thing hurts. was like torture and made me realise i will never be able to be waxed. Haven't had the guts to do it since but have to make myself before sex week and holiday. ugh. poor hubby is just having to put up with it for now!! good luck, with the jazz in a cup for mr dunhym and the hair ripping for you!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey Urchin, glad you are still popping in. Your party sounds fantastic. I would try and pretend your drinking rather than come up with an excuse. The gin and tonic minus the gin has always worked well for me in the past, or the becks blue look pretty convincing if you hold them strategically!


----------



## urchin

cheers emma - is becks blue alcohol-free???

Good luck to Mr Dunhym today - lets hope the *ahem* reading material in his cubical is better than that Mr Urch was confronted by :rofl:


----------



## Mrs_N

morning ladies, just checking in quickly - it's a post and dash I'm afriad! We are having a computer free week this week so I'm just sneaking on at work! :haha:
High number 7 today and my cm has dried up. A quick question - once you have gone from low to high will it ever go back to low? or will it now just keep saying high even if it isn't really? does that even make any sense?!


----------



## Sparklestar

hi ladies!! i'm on cd22 today and have had highs for 10 days now, this is my first moth so my hope of a peak is gone. Booooooooooooooooooo!! i'm not feeling too brilliant the last few days, i've had a headache mon and tues and today have dihorrea. how fab lol xxxx


----------



## modo

Welcome Meg! I am sorry I was wrapped up with my own issues and didn't welcome you. I am really glad to have you here!

Urch I second the Tonic without the Gin suggestion and the blue becks. It all depends on what you usually drink. I like my Long Island Ice Tea so when I get pg I am not sure how I could secretly substitute that with something else.


----------



## lili24

CD21 first HIGH!!!!!!! You're all invited to mine for a party!

Just when I was giving up :) xxxx


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> CD21 first HIGH!!!!!!! You're all invited to mine for a party!
> 
> Just when I was giving up :) xxxx

Fantastic news!!!! I'll have a Long Island Ice Tea ;)


----------



## LadyK

OK managed to have another strump last night so managed the night of my last High, morning & night of first Peak, and night of second Peak! I think that puts us in the running for this month ;-) Not going to worry about trying again today as we are both way too knackered! 

Did OPKs on both of my Peak Days too but they were un-conclusive. Well as in I got a second line both times but both times it was lighter than the control line so I think that&#8217;s a negative. But I suppose if I have a short surge, or I didn&#8217;t take them at the right time, then they could have missed the surge. Not going to bother with them again next time, I will just trust my little white friend! 

The not drinking discussion is an interesting one! I am really hoping that I fall PG this month as that means I&#8217;ll be 3 months by the beginning of December (assuming everything goes to plan) so can safely tell everybody why I&#8217;m not having Christmas drinks! And I turn 40 in February so each month that goes by that I don&#8217;t fall PG means I could be trying to make excuses over Christmas and/or over my Birthday!


----------



## Sparklestar

Mrs_N said:


> morning ladies, just checking in quickly - it's a post and dash I'm afriad! We are having a computer free week this week so I'm just sneaking on at work! :haha:
> High number 7 today and my cm has dried up. A quick question - once you have gone from low to high will it ever go back to low? or will it now just keep saying high even if it isn't really? does that even make any sense?!


i'm on high number 10 on cd22 and i was wondering exactly the same thing. will it ever go back to low?? xxx


----------



## lili24

Any change for you Modo xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Mrs_N said:


> morning ladies, just checking in quickly - it's a post and dash I'm afriad! We are having a computer free week this week so I'm just sneaking on at work! :haha:
> High number 7 today and my cm has dried up. A quick question - once you have gone from low to high will it ever go back to low? or will it now just keep saying high even if it isn't really? does that even make any sense?!

Ideally, you should go from low to high to peak, then back down to low. Even if you don't get a peak you should go back down to low eventually.

Sparklestar - it may be that being ill has mucked around with your dates. It'll probably keep asking you for sticks.



lili24 said:


> CD21 first HIGH!!!!!!! You're all invited to mine for a party!
> 
> Just when I was giving up :) xxxx

Wahay! :happydance:



urchin said:


> cheers emma - is becks blue alcohol-free???
> 
> Good luck to Mr Dunhym today - lets hope the *ahem* reading material in his cubical is better than that Mr Urch was confronted by :rofl:

The appointment went fine. The porn was adequate, apparently. :D Results in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PS Holy FUCK waxing hurts.


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Any change for you Modo xx

Nope another low.

Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## modo

Sorry for the double post!


----------



## urchin

let me tell you all the secret of waxing ...... come in close cuz I'm gonna whisper....

EMLA cream! It's a local anaesthetic you can get without prescription and it's licensed for use in the _lady area_ (they prescribe it for women who have vulval pain) I used to use it for my full hollywood waxing and believe me, it makes a huge difference :D

I've had to stop now though as I really don't think anaesthetics and TTC/pregnancy is a good mix - but worth knowing for when you are all back to normal again after :D

Sue, glad to hear that Mr D was suitably provided for - bet he just loves having random strangers enquiring about his jizz appointment !

fab news lili - it's great when it gives you something more hopeful than a low isn't it?
and modo, I really hope yours gives you good news soon

LadyK - certainly sounds like you've done enough hon xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

yey for the high lili

hang in there modo and sparklestar, sorry your having a crappy time.

Ladyk - sounds like excellent stumpage timetable to me! good luck.

Yup Urchin becks blue is alcohol free, its the best one i have tasted. It is the only one that brews it as normal and removed the alcohol afterwards. I tried a load with my sister when she was preggo.

As for me, just spoke to the dr on the phone and he has now checked with teh female dr and told me spotting after 5 days and period within 9 of ov is nothing to worry about (don't believe him but have to have some faith). Also said they don't reccomment ov kits as they aren't necessarily reliable and i could be o'ing sooner than i think. Said it bloody better be reliable as it cost me a fortune! am going to wait patiently until xmas and then book into see a female doctor should nothing change!


----------



## EmmaM2

Sue Dunhym said:


> PS Holy FUCK waxing hurts.

:haha::haha:
sorry couldn't help but laugh! hope you get good results though.


----------



## modo

I have booked an appointment to see Zita West on the 16th September. As it the day after my birthday I think I can consider it a birthday gift!

I think it would be good to talk to some one and get some advice tailored for me. I just feel very confused about everything like if I am taking the right supplements, my weight, are we BD the right days, am I actually O'ing, why AF has become so light after removing implanon (Its barely three days), why I have no CM despite EPO for two months etc.


----------



## lili24

Emma glad he got back to you but not sure I believe him! The CBFM seems to be spot on for most of us when you combine it with temping too? Gotta keep positive though and keep taking your B vits, they seemed to work for Urchin :)

Urch keep posting in here I love seeing your ticker move along! 5 weeks :) :)

Modo I know how you must be feeling but try not to worry, my high has arrived two days late and yours may be coming a bit late too, but they will come :) xx


----------



## fuzzylu

well after a long wait on CD24 i got a peak :happydance: back down to high again today, we have :sex: every day through the highs and peaks and will once more tonight for luck. so im keeping my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. all this :sex: is tiring both of us out, glad we can have a few days rest after tonight lol

i have been reading this thread alt recently (honest im not too attached to my little while box) and noticed alot of people have got :bfp: this month. congrats to you all! fingers crossed for the rest of us.
although i dont post oftern (im shy) this thread has been very helpfull, thanks to everyone for the helpfull information.

on another note, im getting married in 3.5 weeks:happydance:

xxxxx


----------



## modo

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## EmmaM2

fuzzylu said:


> well after a long wait on CD24 i got a peak :happydance: back down to high again today, we have :sex: every day through the highs and peaks and will once more tonight for luck. so im keeping my fingers crossed for the next 2 weeks. all this :sex: is tiring both of us out, glad we can have a few days rest after tonight lol
> 
> i have been reading this thread alt recently (honest im not too attached to my little while box) and noticed alot of people have got :bfp: this month. congrats to you all! fingers crossed for the rest of us.
> although i dont post oftern (im shy) this thread has been very helpfull, thanks to everyone for the helpfull information.
> 
> on another note, im getting married in 3.5 weeks:happydance:
> 
> xxxxx

ah congratulations on both the peak and the wedding - that should keep you nice and occupied during the dreaded 2ww. :happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

modo said:


> I have booked an appointment to see Zita West on the 16th September. As it the day after my birthday I think I can consider it a birthday gift!
> 
> I think it would be good to talk to some one and get some advice tailored for me. I just feel very confused about everything like if I am taking the right supplements, my weight, are we BD the right days, am I actually O'ing, why AF has become so light after removing implanon (Its barely three days), why I have no CM despite EPO for two months etc.

hope you get what you want from it modo, i think we should do whatever makes us feel like we are doing everything we can! good luck, let us know how you get on.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

EmmaM2 said:


> yey for the high lili
> 
> hang in there modo and sparklestar, sorry your having a crappy time.
> 
> Ladyk - sounds like excellent stumpage timetable to me! good luck.
> 
> Yup Urchin becks blue is alcohol free, its the best one i have tasted. It is the only one that brews it as normal and removed the alcohol afterwards. I tried a load with my sister when she was preggo.
> 
> As for me, just spoke to the dr on the phone and he has now checked with teh female dr and told me spotting after 5 days and period within 9 of ov is nothing to worry about (don't believe him but have to have some faith). Also said they don't reccomment ov kits as they aren't necessarily reliable and i could be o'ing sooner than i think. Said it bloody better be reliable as it cost me a fortune! am going to wait patiently until xmas and then book into see a female doctor should nothing change!

Oooooo I am not sure I believe him either! I wish GP's would just say they don't know rather than pretend they do! My doc said it is a definite problem. Not only with the spotting but the short LP. Are you taking any supplements to try and help it naturally (sorry if you have already mentioned this but I have just been reading the B6 thread for the last hour and my eyes have gone fuzzy so can't back read here...)! :wacko:

xxx


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi Bella's mamma, i think it is a problem too but don't know what else to do. I have been taking b-vits for a few months now. started with b-50 and didn't get very far, then upped it to b-100 last month. Spotting went back to 7dpo rather than 5dpo but still get full period on 9dpo. I'm taking them again this month and then if no change i'm going to stop and maybe try high does of agnus castus. Feeling a little stuck at the moment as i feel that i'm going to have to temp to get them to take me seriously but i have put this off as i am always getting up in the middle of the night which i hear is bad for temping. I'm heading off on hols in 2 weeks for a few weeks so i'm not going to be able to start until October but will give it a go. nothing to lose excpet my sanity i guess!
Hope you have more luck with your docs, at least they are taking you seriously!


----------



## fluffyblue

Mrs_N said:


> morning ladies, just checking in quickly - it's a post and dash I'm afriad! We are having a computer free week this week so I'm just sneaking on at work! :haha:
> High number 7 today and my cm has dried up. A quick question - once you have gone from low to high will it ever go back to low? or will it now just keep saying high even if it isn't really? does that even make any sense?!

Hiya it generally goes high, two peaks, another high then lows it will go low after the peaks


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I did see a woman doctor and I think that helped with them taking me seriously. I also exagerated (ok, lied...) about the length of time we have been ttc. We are ttc our second and I have not used BCP since our daughter was born 20 months ago so according to their records we could have been ttc for over a year as af came back 8 months after she was born. 

I told her we had been trying eight months when really it is five and only the last two have I taken it really seriously ie charted my cycles and this is only my second with the CBFM. But having said that my doc wants me to have the tests for my health, not necessarily connected to ttc as she said I defo shouldn't be spotting 7 days after ovulation and that something must be causing that. She was more reluctant to give me the 21 day blood test until the pap smear and swabs results come back. I am going to try to get it done anyway though as I am convinced it is a hormonal prob...

I don't temp either. I am obsessed enough already so I think that would have me committed!

Hope you have a lovely holiday! Will be lovely to have something else to think about other than ttc... We are off beginning of October, can't wait!

Maybe, just maybe we will get our BFP's this month and we won't have to worry anymore!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Have any of you ladies had accupuncture ? Im really tempted to give it a try but its soooo expensive !


----------



## modo

I am also thinking about giving acupuncture a try.


----------



## lili24

Oh I couldn't I am petrified of needles! There was a thread on here about not so long ago and apparantly it was really good!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I had it for insomnia and it worked to a degree. I hate needles too but was desperate for some sleep. It was really strange at first but you get used to it. I was not a big fan of the needles in my ears or wrists though!

I did meet a lady there who had it to induce labor and she gave birth 24 hours later!

Emma - just sneakily booked myself in for 21 day bloods. Told the receptionist the doc had told me too. Hope my appointment doesn't get cancelled!


----------



## Mrs_N

so ideally it goes low-high-peak-high-low
will it ever go low-high-low-high....?
I only ask because previous cycles my OPKs have gone light to dark then lighter then darker... all very confusing!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey Mrs_N, i think it should be different with the monitor as its highs are a measure of estrogen and its peaks are a measure of LH, where as normal opk's only measure LH. The monitor is programmed once it finds your surge of LH it will give you 2 peak days followed by a high and then a low regardless of what stick you use - _I think_, the only variation should be in the number of highs you get prior to your peak. Not sure that is at all helpful but thats my understanding.


----------



## EmmaM2

Bella's Mamma said:


> I did see a woman doctor and I think that helped with them taking me seriously. I also exagerated (ok, lied...) about the length of time we have been ttc. We are ttc our second and I have not used BCP since our daughter was born 20 months ago so according to their records we could have been ttc for over a year as af came back 8 months after she was born.
> 
> I told her we had been trying eight months when really it is five and only the last two have I taken it really seriously ie charted my cycles and this is only my second with the CBFM. But having said that my doc wants me to have the tests for my health, not necessarily connected to ttc as she said I defo shouldn't be spotting 7 days after ovulation and that something must be causing that. She was more reluctant to give me the 21 day blood test until the pap smear and swabs results come back. I am going to try to get it done anyway though as I am convinced it is a hormonal prob...
> 
> I don't temp either. I am obsessed enough already so I think that would have me committed!
> 
> Hope you have a lovely holiday! Will be lovely to have something else to think about other than ttc... We are off beginning of October, can't wait!
> 
> Maybe, just maybe we will get our BFP's this month and we won't have to worry anymore!
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

here's hoping! good luck. x


----------



## mamawannabe

Sue Dunhym said:


> PS Holy FUCK waxing hurts.

ha ha.... gotta laugh Sue.... I have just done exactly the same thing!! Think I will be sticking to my razors.... I am not some sort of Sado-machasist!!!


----------



## modo

I GOT MY HIGH!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

modo said:


> I GOT MY HIGH!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:

Wahay! :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, I'm off today for a week. Hopefully by the time I get back I will have ovulated and be in the 2WW, along with several of you.

Have a good week, ladies :D


----------



## modo

Have a great time Fran!!!


----------



## urchin

weird - I posted a reply and it has disappeared!

I was saying congrats to modo on her high, and happy hols to Fran xxx


----------



## lili24

Happy hols Fran!!

Thrilled for you modo, I knew it would come eventually :) I'm high again today! Want a peak now :) xx


----------



## debgreasby

Quick question....

first month using Herbert (my monitors name lol). Got 7 highs but no peaks...OV'd on CD13 , 3 highs after this. Done 10 sticks in total. Is it worth me doing anymore if Herbert asks me to? Will it affect my info in any way if i don't?

Of course if i get my BFP then it won't matter lol, but was just wondering.


----------



## Megg33k

CBFM asked for it's first stick this (err, yesterday) morning. It was low... which is good for me! I was having oddly stretchy CM in my bleeding, and it had me all sorts of petrified that I had O'd in the first week of my cycle despite all the things against it. I imagine my Highs aren't too far off, I hope. I believe I O'd CD12 last cycle, and today (once I sleep and wake up) will be CD8 IRL, CD7 on the CBFM. So, FX'd!

Congrats to the new Highs and Peaks! WooHoo! :) Literally... if you play The Sims... you know... Highs and Peaks mean you should WooHoo... :sex:!


----------



## debgreasby

Wish TTC in RL was as easy as in SIms Megg.... Love the little tune that plays to let you know ur Sim is up the duff after they Woo Hoo!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ooooh I have always wanted to try acupuncture, our insurance covers it 100% me thinks I will try it pretty soon, just got a good referral.
Modo I knew you'd get your high! Woo hoo!
LOL I have never played Sims, sounds like it's fun hehe!
Fran have a great holiday!! 
Meg I have had EWCM during AF too a few times... weird
I got my high this am and tried to take advantage, had lots of fun however DH wasn't able to "finish", oh well sometimes it happens, it was because apparently he was in a deep sleep when I pounced him and he couldn't concentrate :haha: we'll have to finish tonight :) Have a good day all!! xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray for the highs! I am still waiting for mine, was hoping I would get a little more warning of a peak this month as it is my second CBFM cycle. Only had one high last month... Oh well... And weirdly no cm to speak of at all when usually I have quite a bit by now. These things are sent to worry us though right?

Debgreasby - loving your name for your little box!

Meg - I am stupid and can't start with the P cream this month as I am having my 21 day bloods this month - duh... Sorry!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## modo

Thank you girls for all the support!

Tonight the Strumpathon begins :)

If only it is as easy as the Sims...


----------



## EmmaM2

woohoo modo! :happydance: hope you have fun this weekend :winkwink:

Have a great sex week on hols Fran, see you in the 2ww!

hmm sims, never played it so have no idea what you are all talking about!

deb - i'm a bit confused are you saying you have definately o'd even though the monitor only says high? (i'm presuming you mean you temped). Personally i would be tempted to keep putting sticks in as long as it asks so it can learn as much in your first cycle as it can but thats just me!

I got asked for my first stick of the month this morning, one day earlier than last month. Hoping O will move forward this month too!

I have had a crazy busy day today and am exhausted. Hope all is well clearblue wonders!


----------



## debgreasby

hi emma - yeah i temp and also did opks. will see what herbert tells me to do tomorrow lol


----------



## EmmaM2

debgreasby said:


> hi emma - yeah i temp and also did opks. will see what herbert tells me to do tomorrow lol

ooh intruiging. well keep us posted, i'm interested to see what happens! sounds like herbert has been a bad boy!
For some reason i'm now trying to work out whether i think my little white buddy is a boy or girl.....


----------



## fluffyblue

evening ladies :hi:

So glad to see lots of highs think there will be lots of strumping in Clearblue wonders this weekend :thumbup:

In fluff house hold nothing new to report, CD5 still low but think will ask me for a stick tomorrow, have missed those little bleeders !.

On a positive note, GP rang me today and asked gynae to speed up appointment so am being seen earlier which is good news :happydance::happydance:

Oh and Emma herbert is definately a girl, who else could be as logical :haha:


----------



## EmmaM2

hmm i'm leaning towards girl!
Excellent news about the appointment fluffy - i really hope you get some answers and can move towards getting things sorted.


----------



## fluffyblue

EmmaM2 said:


> hmm i'm leaning towards girl!
> Excellent news about the appointment fluffy - i really hope you get some answers and can move towards getting things sorted.

Thanks Hunni me too, doc says I can class chemical as a "loss" which means I am now eligable for proper testing. Hopefully with an earlier appointment if I get pregnant this month he will be seeing me at 4 weeks which fits in perfectly :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Evening wonders, hope all you Highers and Peakers are having fun ;).

Got the RAVING hump today as had utter-bloody-disastrous strumpage last night. He just couldn't finish! I got a little dribble, apparantly. Tried again this morning (at 5am!!) and nada. Wouldn't be an issue but it's my second PEAK today and he's away with work. Pressure may finally be getting to the poor bugger.

So because we slacked off on the Highs, I'm classing myself as pretty much out this month. GRRRRRRRR. Rant rant sob rant. Busy, long day at work though, which ensured I didn't wallow in self pity until I was on the way home.. :growlmad:


----------



## sh77

Tulip I just had a nosey at your blog and I absolutely love what you have knitted. I would buy that - do you sell any knitted things? 

I am on CD 7. Borrrring. Took me a few days to get over my BFN.


----------



## Tulip

sh77 said:


> Tulip I just had a nosey at your blog and I absolutely love what you have knitted. I would buy that - do you sell any knitted things?
> 
> I am on CD 7. Borrrring. Took me a few days to get over my BFN.

Thanks! I should probably update that badboy at some point :blush:

I don't sell anything - partly because they're usually other peoples designs so I don't want to profit... partly because I'm only a beginner and my finishing's not the best... and mostly because much of what I knit is for gifts (soooo many babies due, but the blanket is for MINE!). Just found a nice fingerless glove pattern, so should get cracking on some of those for xmas pressies.... :happydance:

Bugger. You've reminded me about the blog, I was studiously ignoring that ;)
*toddles off to update*.

As for CD7.... yup, yawntastic... perhaps time for some pre-emptive strumping?


----------



## ginger863

hey ladies, 

Congratulations on all the long awaited high and peaks.:happydance:

Sue - i'm feeling your pain on the waxing front, having just moved to a new area i went somewhere new this time for my monthly waxing experience and felt like i was being tortured, cant believe i then had to pay for the pleasure, will not be going back there!

Tulip - sorry to hear you OH is having some trouble, my OH had had exactly the same problem, i knew i was out last month as he just couldnt finish so we missed my peak days and most of the highs. I't very hard not to make a big deal out of it but i guess they're feeling the pressure. I'm planning to try and not tell DH when i'm peaking this month and just seduce him.

Well my little box aked for it's first stick this cycle yesterday which was CD9 then today i got high already on CD10 which i was shocked to see. I've never had a high anywhere near this early before so am quite intrigued to see what happens next. DH is coming home tomorrow for the weekend so would be good if i peaked a bit early. Lat couple of cycles OV has moved forward a couple of days each month so ot sure what's going on!:shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see more gals with Highs and Peaks! Also, glad to know that I'm not the only one with EWCM toward the end of AF. I still kind of have it today, blood tinged... but definitely nothing more than "spotting" FINALLY! Already DTD once today, hubs thinks we should "do it again tonight just to be safe"... LOL It's cute that he *might* think that I believe it's all in interest of TTC. I'm pretty ok with the idea though... doesn't have to be just for making babies, even if we might forget that from time to time.

Yeah, definitely don't start the P cream if you're having 21 day bloods done! That would be a huge mistake! LOL I'll let you know what I think, as I bought my cream tonight.

I can't believe how many of you haven't played The Sims! You make people or families or whatever... and you interact with other people, get married, get divorced, get re-married, have kids, your kids grow up and have kids, etc. When you get knocked up in the game, it plays a little baby-sounding chime so you know! And, sex is called "woohoo" in the game. It's a great time! :)

:dust: to you all! :)


----------



## Kates1122

i love the sims!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Have you played Sims 3 yet? Sorry about the Sims derail!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray - first high today! BD'athon this weekend!

xxxx


----------



## modo

Well we strumped (how I love this word) last night and I decided to use the new mooncup I bought to keep the soup in the bowl...

Well I got up at 2.20 am for FMU and could not remove the stupid thing! it has this stem thing poking out so I was pulling at that while trying to squeeze the base of the cup to no avail. Took a break. I then realised that I had peed without collecting the FMU. Kept trying to remove it - no luck. Kept reading the instruction.

I ran downstairs to try my luck on google - nothing helpful. By now I am hyperventilating! I woke up DH and asked him to take me to A&E. He told me to calm down and try again. About 10 minutes later I managed to get it out. Also manged to collect some urine. Managed to go back to sleep.

I am going back the instead cups. Mooncup is in the bin. Maybe its just me! There are a lot of ladies here on BandB who use the mooncup and seem very happy with it.

Oh and I got another high!


----------



## lili24

Modo I had a little giggle at your mooncup ordeal, sorry. It makes me laugh the things we do for TTC :) hope you aren't too traumatised by it lol x

Another high for me today too, but my stick actually looks like it's on it's way back to a low stick. Hope I peak soon! I want to be in the 2ww, this month has been a strump-athon! X


----------



## modo

Giggle away Lilli (I love your name)! It how I have been getting through it.

I have the Sims 3 but I don't ever seem to have the time to play it. I am thinking that I will start playing again during my 2WW to try and pass the time. I played the original Sims, Sims 2 and Sims 3.


----------



## sh77

Has anyone had a high as early as CD8?
This is my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. Last month, 1st high appeared on CD12. I am confused....


----------



## LadyK

Hello ladies! Couple of questions for you! When you refer to DPO do you include the day of O? I think I O&#8217;d on Tuesday, so does that mean today is 4DPO (inc Tues) or 3DPO (starting from Weds)? That has always confused me! Also determines the length of my LP I suppose! I noticed quite a lot of CM yesterday (2 days after O), can&#8217;t say I&#8217;ve ever noticed that before, normally have problems noticing it at all, but thought it was meant to disappear after O? And today I&#8217;ve had some real stabbing pains in my boobies, mainly the left one! What&#8217;s all that about? Anyone else ever had this? 

Well I&#8217;m off on holiday on Sunday and will be testing when I get back next Sunday! Woo hoo! Ha ha talking of woo hoo I have also played the Sims both on the PC and the PS2. I managed to have two children but did accidentally kill my husband in a fire though! Whoops! 

Hoping to return to some BFPs (me included)!


----------



## modo

Have a lovely holiday! I hope we all got our BFPs.


----------



## debgreasby

No you don't include the day of O.

I ovd on monday so today is 4DPO 

hope that helps.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hellloooooooooo sounds like lots of fun Modo with the Mooncup !! Can just picture it lol

Nothing to report here, glad its friday off out tomorrow for a girlie night out and yes I am gonna have a drink or two !

CD6 and a low - no stick today


----------



## modo

fluffyblue said:


> Hellloooooooooo sounds like lots of fun Modo with the Mooncup !! Can just picture it lol
> 
> Nothing to report here, glad its friday off out tomorrow for a girlie night out and yes I am gonna have a drink or two !
> 
> CD6 and a low - no stick today

Glad I can laugh about it now!

Back at home and just had dinner. Planning an early night once DH has finshed eating dinner. Once he is done I will pounce!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello Everyone,

Well done to all for their highs and peaks - good to know they're about - they're certainly not at my end (so to speak!!!) 

Back to work this week so been snowed under hence my disappearance from b+b - it's manic as ever and not been getting in until 7pm then working til 9 or 10pm then back in office for 830am...... have no life as such at moment! Sadly haven't got time/energy to strump even if I'd wanted / needed to! !

I feel very worried, depressed and anxious..... it's concerning me so much that I STILL haven't got my first high (cycle one , day 15- yes- day 15 now!!!) Im worrying (as ive bored you all before with this) because i only have a short cycle of 25 days (sometimes a day or two less or more) so surely even if i do ever ovulate now it would be too late for implantation anyway and what if this pattern keeps occurring...... I know its the first cycle so im praying that that's the reason and it's not because there's a fertility issue. I don't feel like im ovulating as usual this month - no sore boobs like normal week or so before AF and no cm to speak of (i hardly get any but sometimes a little blob tmi tmi) 


(Also A pyschic woman i went to see earlier in the year said half of me was dodgy then pointed to my groin/ovaries type area which hasn't really boosted my confidence either and i keep remembering her face looking all sad! )

Any more nuggets of hope to chill me out anyone can give me would be greatly appreciated as i nearly burst into tears this morning and im not a terribly dramatic or tearful person normally - tend to stay level headed and practical but im suddenly fearing the worst........

sorry for long miserable rant - just feeling down seeing f***ing low every f***ing morning!!! 

hope everyone else doing well and had good weeks!


xxx clee xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Clee - do you use OPKs at all, I back up the CBFM with the CB digi ovulation kit and cheapie opk strips. ?


----------



## lili24

Cleeby I know how you feel, it is very depressing getting the lows every day. Like I've said before I usually have 25 day cycles so I was alarmed when my first high came at CD19 on my first cycle with the monitor. For some reason I just had a longer than normal cycle. Do you always have 25 day cycles? I'm having a long one this month too!

I know you must feel worried and feel like chucking it out of the window but I do think the highs will come for you. x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

hi fluffyblue

thanks for replying so quick;y! I feel like a right moaner now having read back my rant! 

No , I don't do anything else as I feel like the cbfm is enough for now as it's only my first go with it. I will do more in a few months though if things don't seem to be going well. I don't mean to be thick but I don't even know how to do 'temps' or what it involves charting every day. I don't have a lot of time in the morning so the cbfm is just enough for now really, but I can see that the backing up with other opks may be a good idea to consider in the near future - what's the difference with them and a cbfm though if you don't mind me asking?

Hope you're okay now after reading your recent posts and that you're feeling a bit brighter. I really felt for you and the chemical thing - not nice to get your hopes up and it seems you've had some past troubles to deal with. Glad you're staying so positive - i feel bit embarrassed now to be moaning - sorry

xx


----------



## Sparklestar

can someone help me and have a look at my chart i'm so confused :blush:, i normally have a 32day cycle.....however i'm confused becuase ive had god knows how many highs followed by a peak today which should have been a whoopie moment but its just confused me lol :wacko: all the tests theyve carried out on me 21 day progesterone ect wouldnt have caught my ovulation anyway :dohh: does this mean my cycle will be longer than usual now i havent O'd until so late? of course i'm getting on it hehe even predicted and arranged tomorrows BD'ing :happydance: OH will be :sleep:

anyway, if someone could shed some light on this for me i'd be very grateful, as you are all experts and i'm not (yet) :) xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Yep your cycle should be longer than normal if you have ovulated late. I am gonna ovulate late this cycle too, I've not had my peak yet and I am on CD23.. I think most people ovulate on their second peak day so yours will be very soon! I can see you have booked in to BD twice tomorrow which is good... lol x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Ahhh thanks Lili ,

Your posts have given me a lot of hope I must admit as we're in a similar situation cycle wise it seems. I always thought i was unique not having a long or 'normal' cycle of 28 days but now i know different! I have always worried over having a 2 day, pain free, light period all my life (im lucky really in some respects, but now im ttc i feel unlucky as it seems bit different )

I normally am pretty spot on and come on my AF on what i call 'day 23' I class this as 23 as it's 23 days after my AF (confusing!!!) but normal people would say it's day 25 as you include your period really don't you, so yes, it's 25 days normally!!!!! god im getting confused now - maths isn't my strong point!!!!

Some months i'm a day or two late thinking about it or even 3-4 days late on odd occasions, in the past rarely, (when ive got all excited im pg then of course AF arrives!) ; but other months its been wierd recently and ive had a 21 day cycle or 23 day cycle. normally 25 in total though!

What I don't understand is why everyone says monitor is getting to know you; it can't be in my opionion as it's just a machine reading chemicals - it doesn't know your cycle - it must surely just work on averages and response to chemical surges . The machine isn't controlling the cycle or the person - it's just interpreting stuff and giving a daily reading. What i mean by all this is that surely it cannot make a difference to a cycle. Unless of course it's a psychological or pychosamatic thing where using the monitor causes some stress to the cycle length?! 

im soooo confused!!!!

xxx


----------



## Sparklestar

lili24 said:


> Yep your cycle should be longer than normal if you have ovulated late. I am gonna ovulate late this cycle too, I've not had my peak yet and I am on CD23.. I think most people ovulate on their second peak day so yours will be very soon! I can see you have booked in to BD twice tomorrow which is good... lol x

:rofl: OH doesnt know ive booked him yet :winkwink:

xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Just re read that last post and i didnt mean to offend anyone by slagging the monitor and it's abilities off - im not - im just angry with it (myself) at the moment!!! I'm sure i'll make friends with it when my high comes (sometime soon i hope!!!) I'll be jumping around for joy like im pregnant or something just to get a high on the monitor!!! how funny!


----------



## fluffyblue

My plan is to use IC to till round day 17 then use CB digi opk with CBFM to guarantee surge then temp from day 1 to day af comes that way I know for sure.

Sparkle, late O doesnt always mean longer LP, I ovulate later and later but still only have 30 day cycle, hence my problem with short luteal.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, girls... I'm off to see my family for the long weekend! I won't be back on here until Monday night! I'm taking my little white friend with me though... and my thermometer!

Hope you all have a great :sex:-filled weekend... All of you... not just the Highs and the Peaks! ;)


----------



## modo

Hi Girls!

I got my first peak today which I backed up with a Smiley Face on my CB Digital Ovulation test and 2 ICs.

I decided to take Urchin's tip and have sex this morning instead of waiting till tonight when we are tired. 

We are both going to a reflexologist today so I will let you know how that goes. I am really glad we didn't make any plans this weekend and I am trying to relax and chill out.

Have a great time Meg!


----------



## chanel

Quick question ladies, what is the minimum number of highs you can have before a peak? 

Last cycle i had 3highs (started on CD7), 2peaks (ov on CD11), 1high & 3 lows.

However, this month i'm on CD8 today and still low reading so wondering if his means i'm likely to ov quite a bit later or if i will just get maybe just 1 high followed by the 2 peaks!

Any thoughts?
TIA Cx


----------



## LadyK

For my first 2 cycles I only had 1 High before my Peaks but this cycle I had 4 Highs before my Peaks!


----------



## chanel

LadyK said:


> For my first 2 cycles I only had 1 High before my Peaks but this cycle I had 4 Highs before my Peaks!

That sounds promising for me then :) so i could still get my high tomorrow then peak on mon/tues :happydance:. the stress is that i am away from tuesday (without my monitor) so was hoping for peak before then.


----------



## lili24

Another high for me today grr!!

Any change, Cleebs? x


----------



## fluffyblue

CD7 and another low !. Didnt even ask me for a stick? It asked from CD6 last month but didnt get a high until CD10 ? When will it ask me for a stick. 2nd Cycle by the way


----------



## lili24

I got asked for a stick on CD9 on my second cycle with it x


----------



## fluffyblue

Yeah I thought it would be later, cycle was 36 days last month because of chemical didnt reset it but spose it dont matter as its only the early bit im interestd in lol x


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi ladies, lots to catch up on! 
Cleeby, i didn't get my first (and only) high until cd17 on my first month (28 day cycle), it really panicked me but i got my peak straight after. Last month my highs started much earlier. I think i don't get particularly high levels of eostrogen (which is what the highs detect) and the monitor 'learnt' that so on my second month learnt to tell me earlier and this gave me more highs. Does that make sense. If you have slightly lower levels than others or than what the monitor is programmed to detect (which isn't a problem in itself) it just means the monitor might think they are gonna get higher before it needs to tell you anything.

fluffy, i was asked formy first stick on cd10 on my second month and cd9 the following month, hang in there it will ask soon. If you didn't reset your monitor it may think you had a really long cycle so may think it doesn't need to ask you until later in your cycle.

Hope you are all enjoying your highs and peaks. 

absolutely sod all happening for me at the mo, cd11 and still on a low (expected). The only problem is i'm getting a lot of cm, but not usual type at this stage, its really creamy instead of clear, not sure what thats about, but have stopped my EPO this months so may have cocked everything up this month! oops.


----------



## EmmaM2

chanel said:


> Quick question ladies, what is the minimum number of highs you can have before a peak?
> 
> Last cycle i had 3highs (started on CD7), 2peaks (ov on CD11), 1high & 3 lows.
> 
> However, this month i'm on CD8 today and still low reading so wondering if his means i'm likely to ov quite a bit later or if i will just get maybe just 1 high followed by the 2 peaks!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> TIA Cx

yup i only had 1 high on my first cycle too!


----------



## debgreasby

Blah.. Herbert is being naughty and still giving me highs at 5DPO! 


:shrug::shrug::shrug::shrug:


Grrrr to him!

Nope, must not be mad with him, he's new and inexperienced.....i will not murder my CBFM in his sleep!


----------



## chanel

chanel said:


> Quick question ladies, what is the minimum number of highs you can have before a peak?
> 
> Last cycle i had 3highs (started on CD7), 2peaks (ov on CD11), 1high & 3 lows.
> 
> However, this month i'm on CD8 today and still low reading so wondering if his means i'm likely to ov quite a bit later or if i will just get maybe just 1 high followed by the 2 peaks!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> TIA Cx

Is it possible that the monitor can go from low to peak with no highs at all??? This is only my second cycle using it.

I just tested with an OPK and it looks very stong if not actually positive... but still the low on the monitor! 

:wacko:


----------



## chanel

fluffyblue said:


> CD7 and another low !. Didnt even ask me for a stick? It asked from CD6 last month but didnt get a high until CD10 ? When will it ask me for a stick. 2nd Cycle by the way

I ovd on day 11 last cycle (my first time using the monitor) so this cycle it also asked me to use a stick on day 6 again.


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohhhh im soooooo jealous of you ladies ovulating early i have to wait forever and a day :shrug:

Crikey Chanel that does look like a positive OPK - dont get why CBFM still low maybe it will go straight to a peak tomorrow - I would just BD all the way through it anway just to cover yourself.

I got some IC anyway just to feed my addiction but to be honest I just dont feel that interested this month - maybe just cus its so early in my cycle. :dohh:


----------



## chanel

After such a first successful cycle using the monitor i had every confidence in it but this has knocked that confidence out of the window.

Fluffy, i guess if your cycle was 36 days then i'd guess at you oving around CD22 then the monitor might not ask for a stick this time until 7 days before you last ov time which would make it CD 15 but i'm just guessing. You ICs will be a lot cheaper to double check with rather than feeding the monitor every day. 

Good luckx


----------



## fluffyblue

chanel said:


> After such a first successful cycle using the monitor i had every confidence in it but this has knocked that confidence out of the window.
> 
> Fluffy, i guess if your cycle was 36 days then i'd guess at you oving around CD22 then the monitor might not ask for a stick this time until 7 days before you last ov time which would make it CD 15 but i'm just guessing. You ICs will be a lot cheaper to double check with rather than feeding the monitor every day.
> 
> Good luckx

My cycles are bang on 30 days but last month I got my BFP which sadly turned into a chemical hence a 36 day cycle !.

I have only had two AF since my MMC in June so they have been a little bit skewiff but I ovulated both July and August CD21 - peaks on CBFM at CD19/20.


----------



## chanel

fluffyblue said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> After such a first successful cycle using the monitor i had every confidence in it but this has knocked that confidence out of the window.
> 
> Fluffy, i guess if your cycle was 36 days then i'd guess at you oving around CD22 then the monitor might not ask for a stick this time until 7 days before you last ov time which would make it CD 15 but i'm just guessing. You ICs will be a lot cheaper to double check with rather than feeding the monitor every day.
> 
> Good luckx
> 
> My cycles are bang on 30 days but last month I got my BFP which sadly turned into a chemical hence a 36 day cycle !.
> 
> I have only had two AF since my MMC in June so they have been a little bit skewiff but I ovulated both July and August CD21 - peaks on CBFM at CD19/20.Click to expand...


I wouldn't reset the monitor as it should really remember when you ovd which as you say was CD21 therefore my guess is it will ask you for a stick about cd14. If you're not confident in it then use the ICs to double check.


----------



## fluffyblue

Ill play it by ear and go with the flow, I have some IC and CB Digi smiley face things as well and I know my own body so ill trust all 3 lol, thanks for advice xxxxx


----------



## chanel

I was doing a bit of googling to see if it's possible to go from low to peak with no highs in beteen and see it is possible... i found my answer here...

https://www.fertilityfactor.com/QA/answers-Clearblue_Easy_Fertility_Monitor

not sure if i'm allowed to post this but the mods can remove if it's not allowed


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm on CD8 now by the time i get my CBFM i will be on CD10 or CD11 after my period can i still use the CBFM then or have to wait till my next period?


----------



## fluffyblue

You will have to wait until CD1 to get true pictures x


----------



## Annamumof2

fluffyblue said:


> You will have to wait until CD1 to get true pictures x

really? my periods are like 55days at the moment :cry:


----------



## ginger863

Is it possible that the monitor can go from low to peak with no highs at all??? This is only my second cycle using it.

I just tested with an OPK and it looks very stong if not actually positive... but still the low on the monitor! 

:wacko:

View attachment 34834
[/QUOTE]


This happened to me last month. Was still low on CD14 then tested on CD15 and it went straight to peak with no highs at all.


----------



## modo

Chanel you opk looks like mine yesterday and I have a peak today.

Reflexology was FANTASTIC I don't know if it will help me get a bfp but it was so relaxing and I still feel great. I am going back next week.


----------



## lili24

Yep Anna you can only set the CBFM up til CD 5 so if you are already on CD 8 it will be too late to use it this cycle :( 

Great modo, I really hope it helps get you that BFP x


----------



## Annamumof2

lili24 said:


> Yep Anna you can only set the CBFM up til CD 5 so if you are already on CD 8 it will be too late to use it this cycle :(
> 
> Great modo, I really hope it helps get you that BFP x

damn means i can stock up on sticks then hehe


----------



## lili24

Who knows maybe you won't even have to use it, you might get a BFP this cycle :happydance:


----------



## Annamumof2

lili24 said:


> Who knows maybe you won't even have to use it, you might get a BFP this cycle :happydance:

i wish hun, i dont think i'm overlating yet lol but then its too early hehe


----------



## Sparklestar

fluffyblue said:


> My plan is to use IC to till round day 17 then use CB digi opk with CBFM to guarantee surge then temp from day 1 to day af comes that way I know for sure.
> 
> Sparkle, late O doesnt always mean longer LP, I ovulate later and later but still only have 30 day cycle, hence my problem with short luteal.

thanks fluffyblue, this has just dawned on afer nearly 3 years of trying!!! did a bit of research today and have popped myself down to holland and barratt for vitB6. all the bloods ect that the hospital have done for day 21 progesterone LOL no wonder they didnt find anything and concluded i dont ovulate. well actually i do just too late. hopefully its easily fixed? i'm just glad to know a little more about myself :)

xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi all, 

Just to say thanks for reassuring me yesterday - I was very very happy this morning as I finally got my HIGH on day 16!!!! goin to get down to it later + hope I get a peak soon too! 
Hope everyone else is getting on okay + having good weekends!

Xx


----------



## lili24

Great news cleeby really happy for you xx


----------



## Annamumof2

if i used the test on CD8 and my period was last 55days would it matter using the CBFM at CD8? just wondered as i was wondering wont it still show me if i am overlating or not?


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Yey!!!!!! Day 16 and finally got my HIGH today!!!! Thanks for reassuring me yesterday ladies especially lilli! Just be interesting to see what happens from now on! Let strumping commence........ 
Hope everyone is having good weekends! Xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Yeh!!!! Finally got my 1st HIGH today!!!! Couldn't believe my eyes!!! Thanks for all the advice + support so far........
Will be interesting to see what happens now!
Let strumping commence! Hope everyone having good weekends!
Xx clee xx


----------



## Annamumof2

i'm confused about the CBFM why cant i take it when i get it?


----------



## chanel

Annamumof2 said:


> i'm confused about the CBFM why cant i take it when i get it?

You could take the monitor when you get it but you can only program it up until day 5. What happens when you switch it on is that it sets that as day one (CD1) however it will let you add days to that number up to 5 (CD5) The first time you use it it asks you to POAS on CD6 so thats why you can only program it up until CD5.

If i were you i'd be tempted to use OPKs for this cycle and see how you get on then start the monitor properly next cycle. The other thing you could so is just use the monitor this cycle and totally reset it next cycle. What you don't want is the monitor getting it all wrong next cycle because it wasn't used properly on the first cycle.

Good luck.


----------



## Annamumof2

chanel said:


> Annamumof2 said:
> 
> 
> i'm confused about the CBFM why cant i take it when i get it?
> 
> You could take the monitor when you get it but you can only program it up until day 5. What happens when you switch it on is that it sets that as day one (CD1) however it will let you add days to that number up to 5 (CD5) The first time you use it it asks you to POAS on CD6 so thats why you can only program it up until CD5.
> 
> If i were you i'd be tempted to use OPKs for this cycle and see how you get on then start the monitor properly next cycle. The other thing you could so is just use the monitor this cycle and totally reset it next cycle. What you don't want is the monitor getting it all wrong next cycle because it wasn't used properly on the first cycle.
> 
> Good luck.Click to expand...

ok thanks hun, sounds more simple now, i might do that and see what happens i got to get the sticks first anyway so i might just wait and see my periods not due till 23rd Oct anyway


----------



## chanel

chanel said:


> chanel said:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies, what is the minimum number of highs you can have before a peak?
> 
> Last cycle i had 3highs (started on CD7), 2peaks (ov on CD11), 1high & 3 lows.
> 
> However, this month i'm on CD8 today and still low reading so wondering if his means i'm likely to ov quite a bit later or if i will just get maybe just 1 high followed by the 2 peaks!
> 
> Any thoughts?
> TIA Cx
> 
> Is it possible that the monitor can go from low to peak with no highs at all??? This is only my second cycle using it.
> 
> I just tested with an OPK and it looks very stong if not actually positive... but still the low on the monitor!
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> View attachment 34834Click to expand...

Another Low this morning on the monitor so i POA OPK and again it looks positive :wacko:



My only theory is that i am actually on CD11 today (normal ov day for me) which would mean that when the monitor asked me for the first stick i was actually on CD8 and not CD6. This would mean that my levels were quite high and have subsequently not gotten any higher so the monitor just thinks i am in normal range for low fertility :wacko:. Still don't get it though cause i thought the monitor detects LH seperately to actually give you your peak so can understand why no highs but really wouldve expected a peak yesterday or today with my LH surge.

My other theory is that i am actually pregnant even though i had my period (albeit only 2 days worth) 11 days ago :haha: and therefore the levels have been the same (both LH and estrogen) every day since i peed on my first monitor stick... good theory that one isnt it :haha:


----------



## modo

I need your advice girls. Have your monitor ever given you a peak without testing? This just happened to me this morning. I had already tested the stick but it just gave me an automatic high. I usauly test with a clear blue digital ov test and this came out negative today, yesterday I got a positive.

My temp also went up slightly today but if you look at my chart my temps have been weird this cycle. FF doesn't even recognise me as having O'ed.

These are yesterdays tests. The pink test was a positive.
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/IMG_0724.jpg

These are todays tests. The pink test was negative (no smiley)
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/IMG_0725.jpg


----------



## modo

chanel said:


> [
> 
> My other theory is that i am actually pregnant even though i had my period (albeit only 2 days worth) 14 days ago :haha: and therefore the levels have been the same (both LH and estrogen) every day since i peed on my first monitor stick... good theory that one isnt it :haha:

I like this theory! :happydance::happydance:

Plus your opk looks positive to me.


----------



## chanel

modo, after your 1st peak the monitor is automatically programmed to give you one further peak followed by 1 further high... is this what has happened?


----------



## chanel

Modo, i can't see your chart hun, when i click on it it actually shows me my chart.

You need to go into FF and go to the 'Sharing' bit to get the url to share your chart and not just copy and paste the url from the address bar.

I love stalking charts so quick... sort it out so i can have a looky


----------



## modo

chanel said:


> Modo, i can't see your chart hun, when i click on it it actually shows me my chart.
> 
> You need to go into FF and go to the 'Sharing' bit to get the url to share your chart and not just copy and paste the url from the address bar.
> 
> I love stalking charts so quick... sort it out so i can have a looky

Ok I think I figured it out!

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/modo


----------



## modo

chanel said:


> modo, after your 1st peak the monitor is automatically programmed to give you one further peak followed by 1 further high... is this what has happened?

Thanks Chanel! I didn't realise that. Last cycle I tested and it gave me a second peak and the following day I got a high automatically. I am going to have sex today and tomorrow just in case.

I just wish my temps were normal this cycle.


----------



## chanel

modo said:


> Ok I think I figured it out!
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/modo

Ok i can see your chart... back in a minute with a full analysis :thumbup:

This whole stick thing has confused me no end... here are my FM sticks, top one is todays... they all look the same.



I understand that one line is for LH and one line is for estrogen so not exactly the same as an OPK. I think the LH line is on the left and the estrogen on the right. At any rate all the lines look the same darkness on all the days!


----------



## chanel

modo said:


> Thanks Chanel! I didn't realise that. Last cycle I tested and it gave me a second peak and the following day I got a high automatically. I am going to have sex today and tomorrow just in case.
> 
> I just wish my temps were normal this cycle.

I think your chart at the moment is looking like possible ov dip yesterday but i'm afraid all you can do is wait and see what tomorrow temp is. Either way i think yesterday or today or maybe even tomorrow i guess :dohh: (lot of help me ay) Oh and the other best thing you can do is keep busy with the jiggy... only another few more days and you'll be into the 2ww.

good luckx


----------



## modo

Yeah they are really confusing! When it comes to my sticks I do see anything until I am getting closer to getting my first high. So The first picture was from yesterday where the lines pretty much matched. The day before yesterday the line was much lighter and the day before that it was almost a shadow. I didn't realise that the lines where for two different things.

Have you been having sex anyway? 

I think next cycle we are going to start having sex every day from CD 10 till CD 25 or something like that. I have been reading Zita Wests book and she says a lot of couples without fertility problems are not conceiving because they are simply not having enough sex.


----------



## chanel

For all the stick readers i hope you find this use full :) it's from https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

14. How is an OPK different from the Clearblue Fertility Monitor? OPK's measure only one hormone, luteinizing hormone (LH.) They are a yes/no diagnostic device ("qualitative") and will tell you only if your LH is surging (which means ovulation may happen within 12-36 hours.) 

The Clearblue Fertility Monitor is a digital device which "reads" test sticks. The test sticks measure LH, but unlike OPK's, also measure estrogen, another girl hormone-- estrogen also rises prior to ovulation, usually a day or two before LH surges. Therefore, the Fertility Monitor ("FM") can detect more subtle changes in your fertility. The digital device reads "Low" (both LH and estrogen are low), "High," (estrogen is increasing, LH is increasing but not yet surging), and "Peak" (LH is surging and estrogen is high.) 

While the point of the FM is to allow the device/computer to read the sticks (it has a "memory" and "learns" your cycles), it is possible to read the sticks with the naked eye (for the most part.) With the wick (pee end) on the left, the LH line is on the left, and estrogen on the right. Interestingly, the estrogen line gets lighter when estrogen increases; the LH line gets darker when LH increases. 

For comparison's sake, here is a "High" FM stick. LH and estrogen are increasing. The OPK is merely "negative," indicating no LH surge is being detected:



And here is a "Peak" FM stick. LH is surging (dark blue), estrogen is high (light blue.) The OPK is positive:




And here is mine compared which looks like the second one above in my opinion...



From this information i say my FM sticks are positive for LH and have been from the first time i POAS this cycle so why oh why has is the monitor saying LOW :shrug:

Can you tell i've had a busy morning :haha:


----------



## modo

First thank you for your post Chanel!

I also agree with you that your test look like the above one. So I don't get why you are getting low! Are you having sex anyway? With your opk I would!

You should try calling the helpline and see what they say.


----------



## chanel

yeah we are covering our bases anyway... so we are in with a shout this month :).

not sure about phoning the help line mind you! i'll wait and see if anyone comes up with any answers here first.


----------



## modo

Ok cool will keep an eye out!

Even if my opk is negative I think we will be DTD for the next few days just in case. DH is being very supportive this month and has been willing to do it twice a day on important days.


----------



## EmmaM2

Have you actually considered a preg test chanel? not wanting to get your hopes up but it is a possibility.....

modo, i'm not good with charts but looks pretty good to me too! and yep as soon as you get your first peak you will automatically get another followed by a high, its programmed that way.

Annamumof2 - welcome to the Clearblue wonders! i honestly wouldn't use your monitor until next cycle as it won't do what it is suposed to for you. I know its annoying and frustrating though.

Things sound a bit confusing for you guys at the mo. I would honestly step away from the lines if you possibly can though ladies. I totally get why you are checking lines etc. this month but I'd just get bd'ing whenever you can, and use the signs from your body ewcm etc too. Good luck though, hope things become a little clearer soon.

As for me, got my first high this morning, cd12 which is 2 days earlier than last month so hoping o'v is going to come forward a day or 2 too which would help my lp defect a treat!
Hope you are all enjoying your sunday and haven't gone blind from staring at lines already!:haha:


----------



## chanel

thanks emma, yes i tried a HPT this morning but it was a bfn so that particular theory has been blown out of the water.

Oh, and my eyes have gone funny rofl:. 

Glad to see you got your high early, all running smooth for you so far... good luckx


----------



## modo

Thanks for the post Emma. Really glad you got your high early.

Unfortunately I don't get any ewcm so I have to go with the monitor results, opks and my temps.


----------



## EmmaM2

modo said:


> Thanks for the post Emma. Really glad you got your high early.
> 
> Unfortunately I don't get any ewcm so I have to go with the monitor results, opks and my temps.

yeah i don't really get much either. I tried EPO last few months which seemed to help a bit but stopped it this month as i think it may have been causing havok with my hormones. 

I think the only problem with comparing the monitor to normal opk's is that the monitor detects change from one day to the next in hormones and opk's just detect rising levels which is why you can get differing results. Its all so bloody confusing this ttc lark. I was told that temping is the most reliable source of info but unfortunately as i have to get up in the night its prob not going to be that useful for me. Might have a bash next month though anyway.

Whats everyone up to today??


----------



## EmmaM2

chanel said:


> thanks emma, yes i tried a HPT this morning but it was a bfn so that particular theory has been blown out of the water.
> 
> Oh, and my eyes have gone funny rofl:.
> 
> Glad to see you got your high early, all running smooth for you so far... good luckx

oh rubbish, hope you aren't too disappointed.:hugs: It was worth a shot i reakon. I don't know what possessed me but i tested yesterday. I have just 'felt' all month that despite having my period, that i was preg. Obviously i wasn't, just being a bit of a tit! :dohh:finally managed to let it go this morning!


----------



## fluffyblue

oh my god - what does a hangover feel like, so glad I didnt get asked to POAS today as think I would have missed anyway, and also my temp was like 37. something today where its normally 36.22 BBT !!!.

Glad to see we are all well, dont think I will be around much today nursing a well earned hangover. !


----------



## EmmaM2

good on ya fluffyblue! We all need a blow out every now and again. Ice cream is great for a hangover, its cold and has lots of sugar....


----------



## fluffyblue

Thanks Emma, just glad its only CD8 as im gunna follow the sperm meets egg plan which starts with a DB blowout on day 8 which is today, gonna have a healthy chicken salad for tea and an early night with hubbs (if not asleep by 5pm !)


----------



## The Stick

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all well. Have been trying to catch up on all the posts.

Emma - It's great you have got your high earlier this cycle. I have my fingers crossed for you
Fluffyblue - Sounds like you had a good nite out! :winkwink:


Ok I have another question for you guys - sorry! :blush:
Some of you know my history but the short version
1st cycle of using CBFM 3 Highs (from cd9) 2 Peaks and a high. I know the monitor is programmed to do the second peak and High. - Got my BFP Unfortunatly had a m/c @ 4w5days
2nd cycle - used cbfm from day 1 of m/c bleed and got Highs from CD 12 until my 20th stick gave me a low. AF showed up on CD29.

This cycle so far, had a shortish AF - 2 heavy days, 1light and a day of spotting. Monitor asked for stick today CD7 and it's gone straight to High!! :shrug:. I have had 2 days of EWM but I got that last month yet no Peak.
CD7 seems early for a High especialy as it's the first stick!!! Does this mean I am going to O ultra early? - is this possible? Or am I looking at another cycle of relentless Highs - This is doing my head in!!!!

Any thoughts would be so much appreciated


----------



## modo

fluffyblue said:


> Thanks Emma, just glad its only CD8 as im gunna follow the sperm meets egg plan which starts with a DB blowout on day 8 which is today, gonna have a healthy chicken salad for tea and an early night with hubbs (if not asleep by 5pm !)


I'll be doing that too next cycle.


----------



## chanel

the stick, my first time using the monitor i had a high on the first day i used it which was CD7, so it is possible for it to do this. I had 3 highs then my 2peaks. Afraid there is no guarantees as to whether you will have a similar cycle as last one with no peaks which is the frustrating part as there is nothing you can go except wait. If i were you i'd be double checking with IC OPKs.

good luckx


----------



## modo

I think you can def start getting a high from CD 7. I was reading the Zita West book and she gave an example of woman who was getting EWCM during the last days of her period but she did not recognise it. This is why she was not conceiving and once she had identified this fertile time she got pg the following cycle.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

OMG - I look like a mad woman posting same message 3 times by mistake yesterday - every time I tried (I was doing it from my blackberry) it said failed and didn't show up on my blackberry but ive just come on here quickly and there it is - same message written slightly differently - over and over again! oops!

Anyway - more great but strange news - got high as i said (great) then woke up this morning and it's peak straight after one day of high!!!?????!!!!! Eh??? I must admit im relieved but it seems all a bit quick.... main worry is still i'll surely have a very short luteal phase but other than that im ecstatic and we'll get on down to it again tonight (as we did last night) Yee Hah!

Quite funny - our miserable old neighbour has complained about me (if you know what i mean!!!) being too loud! ! oh dear - well sorry you're going to have to get used to it being a bit more regular too! I'll shove a pillow in my mouth i think! (tmi sorry)
xx


----------



## debgreasby

:rofl::rofl::rofl: cleeby... stuff your neighbour, jealousy is a terrible thing!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

She's a very strange character- she's a woman in her 50's who's never been in a relationship, lived with her parents all her life and now they've both died and she's left on her own in their time warp of a house- it's like a junk yard. I do feel extremely sorry for her as she is almost childlike in her naivity and really seems odd but I can't pinpoint it; for example her washing line is all perfectly coordinated like she's spent about 4 hours hanging it out in a dead set order - i just find this weird to be honest as i have so many more important things to do in my life than make my washing line look like a work of art. I wouldn't normally judge other folk and I don't care what other people get up to in their own homes - im very open minded and liberal but for her to say im loud (which im not really - only now and again) well im afraid it's called having a life! Im ranting now-- oh yeh, she has also complained about me laughing too loud with my partner!!!! This i couldn't believe! I don't think her life has been a happy one so this possibly explains her bitterness towards me really.

hey ho

I'll try to be quiter tonight (not)

xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

cleebyjeeby said:


> OMG - I look like a mad woman posting same message 3 times by mistake yesterday - every time I tried (I was doing it from my blackberry) it said failed and didn't show up on my blackberry but ive just come on here quickly and there it is - same message written slightly differently - over and over again! oops!
> 
> Anyway - more great but strange news - got high as i said (great) then woke up this morning and it's peak straight after one day of high!!!?????!!!!! Eh??? I must admit im relieved but it seems all a bit quick.... main worry is still i'll surely have a very short luteal phase but other than that im ecstatic and we'll get on down to it again tonight (as we did last night) Yee Hah!
> 
> Quite funny - our miserable old neighbour has complained about me (if you know what i mean!!!) being too loud! ! oh dear - well sorry you're going to have to get used to it being a bit more regular too! I'll shove a pillow in my mouth i think! (tmi sorry)
> xx

Hee hee that is hilarious! What a bitter person to complain about 'happy' noises! I think you should go all out when harry met sally tonight. A girls' gotta have fun on her quest to a bfp after all!

Really glad you got your high and peak finally. I got my peak (2nd peak today) after just one high so we are cycle buddies!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## modo

I wonder what my neighbour thinks of me?!!!:rofl:


----------



## debgreasby

I try not to think about it lol... and I especially try not to look them in the eye after a noisy session pmsl!


----------



## fluffyblue

Ohh Cleeby :haha: I know how you feel, my neighbour is having a bit of extra marital with this woman and his wife was a way for a week or two and he brought her back to the house and all we could here all night was screaming and the bed creaking was so funny now we cant look him OR her in the eye lol knowing what we know.

My hubby is "loud" and I have to get him to be quiet specially when the kids are about !


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Ladies hope we all enjoying our Sunday.

Just a note, am on CD8 today CBFM hasnt asked for a stick however my back up plan is using OPK as well and I did one today and whilst not positive was darker than usual. 

I usually peak/ovulate CD20/21 do you think I could ovulate early this month maybe all the supplements I am taking may help ??


----------



## chanel

I started using AC on cycle Cycle 05/19/2009 (look at my charts) brought my ov forward by 8 days the first cycle then down to day 11 from the past 3 or so.

good luckx


----------



## Annamumof2

EmmaM2 said:


> Annamumof2 - welcome to the Clearblue wonders! i honestly wouldn't use your monitor until next cycle as it won't do what it is suposed to for you. I know its annoying and frustrating though.

ok hun i promise to not use it till the witch shows, when the witch shows do i use it when she is there? or wait till i finish?


----------



## Mrs_N

afternoon ladies, hope everyone is having a nice weekend :)

still highs for me - number 11 today. come on peak!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Glad I've made you all laugh with my noisy habits!!! I've always been a bit loud - I can't help it! My partner says it's better than the neighbours hearing horrible things like screaming rows and shouting all the time or someone crying being upset - she should be happy in our quest! (ha ha) Anyway it doesn't go on for _that_ long (!) not that I'd tell dp that! 
Fluffyblue - the supplements are obviously having some sort of effect though it may or may not be what you were expecting. I am not sure really - all i take is folic acid, epo to increase cm (not done that much that i can see) and ive just started taking b5 complex for lengthening luteal phase i think.........what are you taking? I feel like im bloody rattling!
xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

sorry that should have just said vit b complex not vitb5 (don't think that even exists does it???!!!)


----------



## cleebyjeeby

oh yeh, Bella's mamma - it's nice to have a cycle buddy - I've never had one before! I'm due on day 25 normally (short cycles) which is bit worrying as ive only just had peak on day 17! What day will you be due AF if you don't mind me asking? Do you have shortish cycles too? We might end up testing for pg at the same time!!! How exciting! Also I've worked out 39 weeks from first day of my last period (is that how you do it?) would mean an estimated due date on my birthday next year - now that would be fate!!!! xxxxxxx


----------



## modo

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Ladies hope we all enjoying our Sunday.
> 
> Just a note, am on CD8 today CBFM hasnt asked for a stick however my back up plan is using OPK as well and I did one today and whilst not positive was darker than usual.
> 
> I usually peak/ovulate CD20/21 do you think I could ovulate early this month maybe all the supplements I am taking may help ??

It depends. Some women see a progression in their opks and others suddenly get a result. I am the latter. This cycle I used opks from around CD12 and the first few had the usual shadow but the day before I got my high I noticed it was a little darker, the next day I noticed a more distinct line, finally by ov the lines were the same (pretty much).

AC made a difference for me. In June I had implanon removed but we were not trying until August. I noticed that I had ovulation pain a week before my AF. Thanks to being on this board I learned about AC and started taking it. I had a much better timed O in August and September.


----------



## The Stick

modo said:


> I wonder what my neighbour thinks of me?!!!:rofl:

I am beginning to wonder the same. 
I remember one night of passion :sex:. I was er well u know a little vocal to say the least and after we had done we snuggled up quietly :shhh:and I did wonder if she had heard us - the I thought nooooo .

Just then I heard her cough clearly through the wall!! :dohh: guess that answered my question :blush::rofl:


----------



## modo

Our neighbour is an older lady. I am quite vocal anyway but TTC has increased the amount of sex we have so I worry if she is fed up. On the other hand I can here her snoring through the wall so maybe she just goes out like a light...


----------



## Mrs_N

:rofl: our bedroom is flanked by other, empty rooms in our house thankfully! 
in our old place we could often hear next door though :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

cleebyjeeby said:


> Glad I've made you all laugh with my noisy habits!!! I've always been a bit loud - I can't help it! My partner says it's better than the neighbours hearing horrible things like screaming rows and shouting all the time or someone crying being upset - she should be happy in our quest! (ha ha) Anyway it doesn't go on for _that_ long (!) not that I'd tell dp that!
> Fluffyblue - the supplements are obviously having some sort of effect though it may or may not be what you were expecting. I am not sure really - all i take is folic acid, epo to increase cm (not done that much that i can see) and ive just started taking b5 complex for lengthening luteal phase i think.........what are you taking? I feel like im bloody rattling!
> xxxx

Hi Cleeby I take AC 2 x 1000mg, B100 x 1, EPO x 2 (1000mg), Pregnacare x 1 (the Pregnacare and B100 has 400mg Folic Acid in) I was also taking Omega 3 fish oils but I thought I was begnning to smell lol !:blush::blush:


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi ladies, wow lots going on yesterday.
Fluffy, lots of ic can ebb and flow in darkness so wouldn't read too much into it just yet. Trust in your little white buddy as it has proven it works for you. hope the hangover has subsided.
I was thinking of the egg meets sperm plan but i was so busy last week we didn't have a chance to get started! On second high today and have to get cracking, hubby is training for a marathon and ran 20 miles yesterday and so didn't have the energy to make the most of my first high yesterday. 

Cleeby, sounds like your neighbour may possibly be on the autistic spectrum, like aspergers or something. Often characterised by people saying they are just a but 'odd' but can't put their finger on it, adherance to order, symetry etc (hence the washing line) and often not recognising social 'norms' etc. so may be more forthright about complaining about sex noises - not seeing that its embarrasing. Just a thought!

Hey stick - welcome back! hope you have a bit more luck with your peaks this month. Hang in there and see what happens. 

roll on the peaks/highs everyone.

I'm really getting my hopes up that i may ov earlier this cycle and get a decent lp and actually be in with a chance, need to temper my enthusiasm.


----------



## EmmaM2

Annamumof2 said:


> EmmaM2 said:
> 
> 
> Annamumof2 - welcome to the Clearblue wonders! i honestly wouldn't use your monitor until next cycle as it won't do what it is suposed to for you. I know its annoying and frustrating though.
> 
> ok hun i promise to not use it till the witch shows, when the witch shows do i use it when she is there? or wait till i finish?Click to expand...

press the 'm' button on day one of your cycle (first day of proper bleeding) if your period turns up overnight. If it starts during the day press the 'm' the next day and class that as day 1. The machine will then ask you to poas for the first time on cd6 whether or not you are still on your period. remember to press the 'm' button at a time that is convenient for you to catch your FMU everyday. You get a 4 hour window 2 hour before and 2 hours after the time you press m. So for example i pressed mine at 7am on cd1 of this cycle as this means i can do the test between 5am and 9am (i get up early), whenever i need my first pee of the day! hope that makes sense. good luck!


----------



## chanel

After much confusion I got my peak today.... So it definitely can go fro low to peak


----------



## modo

My temp went back down again:cry:

I am now on the automatic high. I got a positive opk on Saturday but as my temps are weird I don't know if I ovulated.

I wish I never started temping.

Can you ladies please take a look at my chart?


----------



## EmmaM2

chanel said:


> After much confusion I got my peak today.... So it definitely can go fro low to peak

Yey chanel! get going with the bd'ing! I think it can do that because not everyone's estrogen levels rise is a uniform way before their LH peak hits. Don't you just love the peaks!:happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

modo said:


> My temp went back down again:cry:
> 
> I am now on the automatic high. I got a positive opk on Saturday but as my temps are weird I don't know if I ovulated.
> 
> I wish I never started temping.
> 
> Can you ladies please take a look at my chart?

Sorry you are feeling miserable modo :hugs: I'm crap with charts so i can't really help, sorry! Does temps peak or drop on day of ov? you may have ov'd anytime from first peak to today so don't fret yet. x


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone
It's my first month of using the monitor - it asked for a stick on day six, it's now day 14 and it's still low. I have irregular cycles - anything from 28-45 days. Has anyone else experienced this? Should I have a high by now? Or am I just worrying a bit too much?
Have followed this forum for a while so it's quite fun to finally make a post!


----------



## chanel

modo said:


> My temp went back down again:cry:
> 
> I am now on the automatic high. I got a positive opk on Saturday but as my temps are weird I don't know if I ovulated.
> 
> I wish I never started temping.
> 
> Can you ladies please take a look at my chart?

Try forecasting some temps in ff and see if it marks your ov for you , try putting in a high one for tomorrow, it should beable to give you an idea of ov dates . I have seen me being 4-5dpo when ff actalluy marked my chart


----------



## EmmaM2

tortoise said:


> Hi everyone
> It's my first month of using the monitor - it asked for a stick on day six, it's now day 14 and it's still low. I have irregular cycles - anything from 28-45 days. Has anyone else experienced this? Should I have a high by now? Or am I just worrying a bit too much?
> Have followed this forum for a while so it's quite fun to finally make a post!

Hi tortoise :flower: welcome to clear blue wonders! If you have long or irregular cycles then this is normal. On my first month i didn't get my first high until cd17 (29day cycle) and it was followed directly by a peak. Its quite possible it will ask you for the full 20 sticks this month, don't fret yet. Next month it will wait until later in your cycle before asking you for your first stick as it will learn that things don't happen until a little later for you. hope that helps! Hope your enjoying your cbfm so far! keep us updated with how your getting on.


----------



## modo

chanel said:


> Try forecasting some temps in ff and see if it marks your ov for you , try putting in a high one for tomorrow, it should beable to give you an idea of ov dates . I have seen me being 4-5dpo when ff actalluy marked my chart

Thanks Chanel. Sorry I have been such a crybaby. Now hopefully my temp will go up tomorrow morning for real.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies, I'm after a bit of advice. I've just been caught by the witch after being 22 days late I really thought it was my month, but mother nature had other plans :(
I'm thinking of buying a clear blue fertility monitor and wondered what you all think to them. How do they work? I've not tried temping either should I be doing that as well? 
Sorry alot of questions I know


----------



## tortoise

Thanks for your advice Emma - I'll stop fretting! Bit worried because I've got to go to the US for work next week so with time difference if it's still asking for sticks I'll be getting up at 2am everyday to do it! and will be away from hubbie for the peak if it comes very late (although not going till next monday so there is still time)!
Thanks again x


----------



## tortoise

ACLIO said:


> Hi ladies, I'm after a bit of advice. I've just been caught by the witch after being 22 days late I really thought it was my month, but mother nature had other plans :(
> I'm thinking of buying a clear blue fertility monitor and wondered what you all think to them. How do they work? I've not tried temping either should I be doing that as well?
> Sorry alot of questions I know

ACLIO - As a real newbie to the CBFM I'd say yes! it gives you some structure to TTC to and will help you learn your cycle if nothing else - but a quick read of this forum indicates that lots of people have had success with it. sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this month - i also have months when I'm about 3 weeks late which really gets your hopes up! I've not tried temping so can't comment on that


----------



## ACLIO

tortoise said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I'm after a bit of advice. I've just been caught by the witch after being 22 days late I really thought it was my month, but mother nature had other plans :(
> I'm thinking of buying a clear blue fertility monitor and wondered what you all think to them. How do they work? I've not tried temping either should I be doing that as well?
> Sorry alot of questions I know
> 
> ACLIO - As a real newbie to the CBFM I'd say yes! it gives you some structure to TTC to and will help you learn your cycle if nothing else - but a quick read of this forum indicates that lots of people have had success with it. sorry to hear it didn't happen for you this month - i also have months when I'm about 3 weeks late which really gets your hopes up! I've not tried temping so can't comment on thatClick to expand...

Thank you. How long have you been using the CBFM? How does it work? Do you poas and record the results in the monitor? I'm confused with how it works. Sorry I feel like I'm firing questions at you :flower::flower:


----------



## ACLIO

I've just watched a video on youtube showing how the CBFM works


----------



## EmmaM2

Hey ACLIO - sounds like you have had a tough month. Personally i love the CBFM and we have had a lot of success stories on here. You basically poas between 10 and 20 days in a month (usually 10). It reads your rising estrogen levels which happens before you ov and it gives you a 'high' when this happens between 1-6days before you ovulate which indicates high fertility . It also then predicts your peak in leutenizing hormone and registers a 'peak' which is your most fertile 2 days of the month. It 'learns' when you get these shifts in hormone each month and so can tailor when it asks for sticks. Hope that makes sense. Lots of women also temp (i don't) as it is the only way to know for sure that you have ov'd but you don't have to. If you are thinking about it, check out amazon or ebay as they are much cheaper. good luck!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Morning ladies,

2nd peak today!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!! Sadly we didn't bd last night on first peak as we had watched 'United 93' and were shattered by midnight, so we had sex first thing this morning instead! Cool way to start the working week! Do you think that will be sufficient!?!? Also, we'll have another crack at it tonight (!) and obviously again if energy levels still up when I presume it will go to high..... fingers crossed!

I'm glad my neighbour post raised a few chuckles and made people reflect on their own delicate situations! ! EmmaM2 I agree with you about my neighbour's potential autistic tendencies bless her and thought this myself for sometime - especially her washing line obsession and inappropriate outbursts..... she also has some difficulty communicating facially and looking at you in the eye - somewhat of a cliche but it is a classic sign. I have spent the last 19 years in education, firstly as a teacher, then more recently as an educational consultant / advisory and inspection consultant (for Local Authority school support service) so in my time I have come to learn quite a bit about autism, ADHD, Aspergers, etc (though SEN is not my specialism) I presume you work in this area too then? Maybe we know each other!!? My partner has recently done some work at a specialist school for autistic students in nottm city centre (i can see your a midlands girl too) and found that most rewarding and interesting. Hard work though......

Anyway Im working from home this morning then at a school this afternoon so busy busy busy.....

xx
xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

tortoise said:


> Hi everyone
> It's my first month of using the monitor - it asked for a stick on day six, it's now day 14 and it's still low. I have irregular cycles - anything from 28-45 days. Has anyone else experienced this? Should I have a high by now? Or am I just worrying a bit too much?
> Have followed this forum for a while so it's quite fun to finally make a post!


Hello Tortoise, 
Welcome to the mad house!
Don't worry about the lack of high on day 14 - its my first month/cycle using the monitor and my first high came this weekend on day 16, followed straight after by" Peak" day 17 and 18 (today).............. I was going mad with worry and it was only this thread that kept me sane as other folk told me not to worry :hugs: clee xx


----------



## tortoise

cleebyjeeby said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> It's my first month of using the monitor - it asked for a stick on day six, it's now day 14 and it's still low. I have irregular cycles - anything from 28-45 days. Has anyone else experienced this? Should I have a high by now? Or am I just worrying a bit too much?
> Have followed this forum for a while so it's quite fun to finally make a post!
> 
> 
> Hello Tortoise,
> Welcome to the mad house!
> Don't worry about the lack of high on day 14 - its my first month/cycle using the monitor and my first high came this weekend on day 16, followed straight after by" Peak" day 17 and 18 (today).............. I was going mad with worry and it was only this thread that kept me sane as other folk told me not to worry :hugs: clee xxClick to expand...

thanks clee! makes me feel much better - very exciting that you got your two peaks - fingers crossed for you. will keep you posted! 
xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

cleebyjeeby said:


> oh yeh, Bella's mamma - it's nice to have a cycle buddy - I've never had one before! I'm due on day 25 normally (short cycles) which is bit worrying as ive only just had peak on day 17! What day will you be due AF if you don't mind me asking? Do you have shortish cycles too? We might end up testing for pg at the same time!!! How exciting! Also I've worked out 39 weeks from first day of my last period (is that how you do it?) would mean an estimated due date on my birthday next year - now that would be fate!!!! xxxxxxx

Hi Cleeby - I have 25 or 26 day cycles usually too. But anything from 23 to 28... I have started vit b complex so hope that if big bad nasty witch does show her face it will at least be after a slightly longer lp... I did ov a day earlier this cycle so maybe it is working!

DP1 today and am knackered! :winkwink:

CD1 was the 23rd Aug for me so af due anywhere from the 16th Sept...

So we should be testing on roughly the same day! 

It is our wedding anniversary on the 23rd of Sept and don't have a pressie for hubbie yet so a bfp would be perfect!

Ahhhh, it would be so sweet to share your birthday with your little one!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaM2

cleebyjeeby said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> 2nd peak today!!!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!! Sadly we didn't bd last night on first peak as we had watched 'United 93' and were shattered by midnight, so we had sex first thing this morning instead! Cool way to start the working week! Do you think that will be sufficient!?!? Also, we'll have another crack at it tonight (!) and obviously again if energy levels still up when I presume it will go to high..... fingers crossed!
> 
> I'm glad my neighbour post raised a few chuckles and made people reflect on their own delicate situations! ! EmmaM2 I agree with you about my neighbour's potential autistic tendencies bless her and thought this myself for sometime - especially her washing line obsession and inappropriate outbursts..... she also has some difficulty communicating facially and looking at you in the eye - somewhat of a cliche but it is a classic sign. I have spent the last 19 years in education, firstly as a teacher, then more recently as an educational consultant / advisory and inspection consultant (for Local Authority school support service) so in my time I have come to learn quite a bit about autism, ADHD, Aspergers, etc (though SEN is not my specialism) I presume you work in this area too then? Maybe we know each other!!? My partner has recently done some work at a specialist school for autistic students in nottm city centre (i can see your a midlands girl too) and found that most rewarding and interesting. Hard work though......
> 
> Anyway Im working from home this morning then at a school this afternoon so busy busy busy.....
> 
> xx
> xx

Nah not my area either, i'm a clinical psychologist but don't specialise in asd. Just re-read my post, sounds a little serious and didn't mean it that way! My neighbours are all men in a shared house, i can hear their tv when its quiet so god knows what they can hear when we are at it!! He never has looked me in the eye either :blush:

bd schedule sounds fine to me! keep going and then into the dreaded wait......


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh ladies im not good today !!

Firstly my CBFM asked me for a stick so I obliged it went to low, when I pulled the stick out the blue dye hadnt run along the stick !

Secondly had my scan today for my RMC and I may have fibroids - ive done some research and whilst a small one (fingers crossed) they could be the answer. 

I feeling little bit sad !


----------



## modo

fluffyblue said:


> Oh ladies im not good today !!
> 
> Firstly my CBFM asked me for a stick so I obliged it went to low, when I pulled the stick out the blue dye hadnt run along the stick !
> 
> Secondly had my scan today for my RMC and I may have fibroids - ive done some research and whilst a small one (fingers crossed) they could be the answer.
> 
> I feeling little bit sad !

I am really sorry your day is not going well:hugs:


----------



## lili24

Another high for me today and I don't think I'm going to get a peak! My stick only has one line on it now and my temp has risen today, ewcm has disappeared.. We'll have to see what happens! Gonna keep having sex anyway every day for the next few days, got nothing to lose!!

Cleeby your neighbour sounds a crank, LOL!


----------



## lili24

Hey fluffy sorry to hear this. It may be the answer though, so look at it as being one step closer to a successful pregnancy xx


----------



## Tulip

Hey Fluffy as Lili says, at least it's looking like a step forward and the key to a sticky bean 

Hope you're all well, Wonders. By the way how do I add the team banner to my sig?
xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

lili24 said:


> Another high for me today and I don't think I'm going to get a peak! My stick only has one line on it now and my temp has risen today, ewcm has disappeared.. We'll have to see what happens! Gonna keep having sex anyway every day for the next few days, got nothing to lose!!
> 
> Cleeby your neighbour sounds a crank, LOL!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Bella's Mamma said:


> cleebyjeeby said:
> 
> 
> oh yeh, Bella's mamma - it's nice to have a cycle buddy - I've never had one before! I'm due on day 25 normally (short cycles) which is bit worrying as ive only just had peak on day 17! What day will you be due AF if you don't mind me asking? Do you have shortish cycles too? We might end up testing for pg at the same time!!! How exciting! Also I've worked out 39 weeks from first day of my last period (is that how you do it?) would mean an estimated due date on my birthday next year - now that would be fate!!!! xxxxxxx
> 
> Hi Cleeby - I have 25 or 26 day cycles usually too. But anything from 23 to 28... I have started vit b complex so hope that if big bad nasty witch does show her face it will at least be after a slightly longer lp... I did ov a day earlier this cycle so maybe it is working!
> 
> DP1 today and am knackered! :winkwink:
> 
> CD1 was the 23rd Aug for me so af due anywhere from the 16th Sept...
> 
> So we should be testing on roughly the same day!
> 
> It is our wedding anniversary on the 23rd of Sept and don't have a pressie for hubbie yet so a bfp would be perfect!
> 
> Ahhhh, it would be so sweet to share your birthday with your little one!
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Wow .......... we're really alike - so nice to find similar person - my cycles can sometimes only be 23 days (rare) but go up to about 28 and very rarely 29 - normally 25 or 26 days in all.................

Does DP mean days past ovulation? Is this when it changes after peak to high? Sorry i sound so thick!!!! 
CD1 for me was August 21st and I'm due on 15th or 16th Sept I think - prob 15th if it's 25 days (hope my maths is right there ..... so yes .... we're going to be testing similar time should witch be late (lets hope and pray she never comes!!!) 

Reckon it would be a cool wedding anniversary pressie! good luck and keep in touch.... it's nice to have a buddie!

xx clee xx :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

CD19 and Herbert is still high!

7DPO today and AF is due on Saturday.

Will be interested what he says over the next few days :shrug:


----------



## fluffyblue

DId you hear about my line ! Dont think I weed for long enough lol. Anyway I weed on another and it had the two lines so I know its not a dodgy batch - phew cus I am skint this week !

I started EPO this cycle and my mucus (god i hate that word) is now like cottage cheese - sorry ladies hope you are not eating !. I cant tell if its wet, stretchy just looks like summat I put on a jacket spud !.

Anyway CD10 for me tomorrow but gonna have some rumpy pumpy tonite if hubbs ever stays in one place for 5 minutes I am sure he is avoiding me !


----------



## debgreasby

fluffyblue said:


> DId you hear about my line ! Dont think I weed for long enough lol. Anyway I weed on another and it had the two lines so I know its not a dodgy batch - phew cus I am skint this week !
> 
> I started EPO this cycle and my mucus (god i hate that word) is now like cottage cheese - sorry ladies hope you are not eating !. I cant tell if its wet, stretchy just looks like summat I put on a jacket spud !.
> 
> Anyway CD10 for me tomorrow but gonna have some rumpy pumpy tonite if hubbs ever stays in one place for 5 minutes I am sure he is avoiding me !

Yum...not. Just a question... are u sure u not got thrush?

Good luck pinning the hubby down!


----------



## fluffyblue

No Deb I thought that but its not thrush when i get thrush it half kills me ! Think its all the pills i feed myself every day making changes this is the 3rd cycle so bound to be some changes


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Wonders,

Lots of action over the weekend! Good to hear there are lots of highs and peaks and some newbies! WELCOME! :wave:

FluffyBlue, I hope everything is ok, I am thinking of ya! 

We were camping with friends and their kids this weekend, so I am afraid my temping may be off due to sleeping in a tent trailer and drinking and my CBFM off due to diluted pee! :haha: I am on CD13 and still on high my 5th this cycle, and last cycle I had no highs it went straight from low to peak and I O'd on CD11... so who knows what is going on... I am kinda glad though because we weren't really able to :sex: it is very hard in a camper with your 1 yr old and dog in such close proximity... so maybe it is fate that I am O'ing later this cycle! I am hoping to get my peak tomorrow! FX'd. 

I am off to veg on my couch with DH


----------



## Megg33k

Hey all! I'm still getting Highs too! I'm hoping so hard that I don't get 20 Highs and then a Low again like the first time I ever used it. I can see my LH line finally starting to show up again. It was there with the Clomid and went away totally, and just started to reappear yesterday and a tiny bit darker today. Hopefully O will be soon.

Do your lines on the test sticks change gradually usually? Or is it like, BAM! overnight? I'm curious... cause today is CD12 and I'd like to O very soon. I should by CD17 at the latest... but I would be pretty happy if it was earlier since I have the fertility clinic on the 23rd.

Well, get to :sex:ing you other High and Peak girls! We're still on every other day until my Peak, then both Peak days and 2 after just to be sure! :) He loves this time of the month!!! :rofl:


----------



## Twinmad

Hey girlies,

New to B&B and loving the threads... i'm on CD9 and started testing from day7, still on low but I used CBFM last month and i had lows all the way until day 16 and it went straight to Peak... i hope this month is different cos I want a High b4 the Peak to give me and DH enough warning for d BDing.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

[/QUOTE] Wow .......... we're really alike - so nice to find similar person - my cycles can sometimes only be 23 days (rare) but go up to about 28 and very rarely 29 - normally 25 or 26 days in all.................

Does DP mean days past ovulation? Is this when it changes after peak to high? Sorry i sound so thick!!!! 
CD1 for me was August 21st and I'm due on 15th or 16th Sept I think - prob 15th if it's 25 days (hope my maths is right there ..... so yes .... we're going to be testing similar time should witch be late (lets hope and pray she never comes!!!) 

Reckon it would be a cool wedding anniversary pressie! good luck and keep in touch.... it's nice to have a buddie!

xx clee xx :hugs:[/QUOTE]

It's great to meet! I don't know anyone else with cycles like mine and was thinking I was a bit of a freak...!

Yep, DPO means days past ovulation. I have only just got up to speed on all these terms, didn't have a clue when I even ovulated until last cycle... So assuming you ovulate on your second peak (which is apparently most likely), then the high after the peaks is 1DPO. 

I really hope we both get to test this month! How patient are you? I am the world's most impatient person with everything. Once I decide I want something I want it NOW! So this ttc thing is really frustrating me... But I am terrified of getting an early BFP only to see it disapear... 

Feel like AF is on her wicked way already though and I am only 2DPO. Promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month. Not sure I can keep my promise!

:hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Just a quick question... 
My monitor (still haven't thought of a good name for her) asked for me to POAS on CD9 this month so is still asking for sticks even though I am 2DPO. Should I still be doing as she says? Or saving my precious sticks?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Booo... another high for me this morning... I really hope I do get a peak this month, I am very confused! But it does look like the line is getting darker... We really should stop looking at those damn lines it is driving us all mad I tell you! :haha:
Bella's Mama if I was you I would save your sticks, the CBFM is programmed that once you get your peak to give you another peak and a high, so putting in the sticks in at this point is futile IMO, some girls use used sticks just to keep it happy, others just don't bother with it at all.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi, Ladies I'm wanting to join your thread. I'm currently waiting for my CBFM to be delivered, so I'm sure I'll have lots of questions when it arrives. I just want to give this month my everything. I was convinced I was going to get a bfp as af was 21 days late. But noooo mother nature was screwing with my head :( so I thought I'll bring in the secret weapon CBFM :)

I was told I can start using the CBFM anytime when AF is around it doesn't have to be the first day. Is this right?


----------



## fluffyblue

Helloooooo everyone. Im on CD10 and still low but checked last month and CD11 was first high - had the pipe unclogger sex last night so now every other day till next Monday

How is everyone today xxxxxxx


----------



## EmmaM2

ACLIO said:


> Hi, Ladies I'm wanting to join your thread. I'm currently waiting for my CBFM to be delivered, so I'm sure I'll have lots of questions when it arrives. I just want to give this month my everything. I was convinced I was going to get a bfp as af was 21 days late. But noooo mother nature was screwing with my head :( so I thought I'll bring in the secret weapon CBFM :)
> 
> I was told I can start using the CBFM anytime when AF is around it doesn't have to be the first day. Is this right?

Only up to day 5. good luck using it and welcome to clearblue wonders:happydance:


----------



## EmmaM2

welcome twinmad, hope you get your highs this month before the peaks - keep us updated on how you get on!

Welcome back scorpio, yeah your holiday doesn't sound like it lends it self to baby making, hope you get your peak soon. I'm waiting for mine too, hoping in the next day or 2 as that will mean it has moved forward a bit! fx

bellas mamma, if you have used 10 sticks already i wouldn't bother to be honest!

Fluffy, we've been a bit slow this month, only had the pipe unclogger sex yesterday and that was our second high! oops, gonna get going from now though. DH has assured me he has kept the pipes clean without me (he hates telling me that, he gets really embarrased bless him!).


----------



## EmmaM2

Megg33k said:


> Hey all! I'm still getting Highs too! I'm hoping so hard that I don't get 20 Highs and then a Low again like the first time I ever used it. I can see my LH line finally starting to show up again. It was there with the Clomid and went away totally, and just started to reappear yesterday and a tiny bit darker today. Hopefully O will be soon.
> 
> Do your lines on the test sticks change gradually usually? Or is it like, BAM! overnight? I'm curious... cause today is CD12 and I'd like to O very soon. I should by CD17 at the latest... but I would be pretty happy if it was earlier since I have the fertility clinic on the 23rd.
> 
> Well, get to :sex:ing you other High and Peak girls! We're still on every other day until my Peak, then both Peak days and 2 after just to be sure! :) He loves this time of the month!!! :rofl:

I think mine change quite gradually but really i would try not to look at them, thats the beauty of the monitor is that you don't have to. hope you get your peaks soon.


----------



## modo

My temps went up this morning. Finally!!! How are you girlies all doing? I think I O'd on Saturday because I got a smiley on the Clearblue Digital Ovulation Test but a blank circle on Sunday and Monday (We had sex on both days anyway just in case). I read that sometimes your temp rise can be delayed by three days. Have you girls heard that before?

We had a fire alarm at work and I got to see some Firemen! There was no actual fire just some maintenance work that went slightly wrong.


----------



## debgreasby

Mmmmmm firemen............. oops sorry, lost track for a minute!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks Emma. I know I shouldn't be looking at them... but I can't help it! LOL I'm too curious for my own good. Still just High today... Peak soon hopefully!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

RE:

It's great to meet! I don't know anyone else with cycles like mine and was thinking I was a bit of a freak...!

Yep, DPO means days past ovulation. I have only just got up to speed on all these terms, didn't have a clue when I even ovulated until last cycle... So assuming you ovulate on your second peak (which is apparently most likely), then the high after the peaks is 1DPO. 

I really hope we both get to test this month! How patient are you? I am the world's most impatient person with everything. Once I decide I want something I want it NOW! So this ttc thing is really frustrating me... But I am terrified of getting an early BFP only to see it disapear... 

Feel like AF is on her wicked way already though and I am only 2DPO. Promised myself I wouldn't symptom spot this month. Not sure I can keep my promise!



Hi again,

Thanks for your reply - yep I've always felt like a total freakoid with such short cycles - my friends are always so jealous if i say im only on for 2 days but they don't realise that i worry constantly that it's sign im a total weirdo! 

I must be on DP1 today then as it's my first high after the 2 peaks - is that correct? I am going to BD one more time tonight then give dp a break tom as he is knackered (as am I)! 

In response to your question how patient i am - well i have poas already (even though i knew there was absolutely no point whatsoever!!! does that give you an idea of how IMPATIENT I am!!!??? My career is quite high powered (i hate that phrase but am trying to illustrate a point) to be honest so I am used to getting what I need done -done, when I need it done and _how_ i like it done!!! (iykwim!) I'm not a nasty person or anything but I can't tolerate waiting for stuff in general as it's just how i work in this driven way i suppose (irritating for other colleagues probably and this ttc malarky is my idea of hell!!!!!!!! 

Sorry you feel like AF is on it's way - lets both stay really really positive and psych each other into having PMA - this is _our_ month blahblahblah!!!! Wouldn't it be fab if we both get our BFPs!!!!

Hope all the rest of the team of clearblue wonders are having lots of highs and peaks (and sex!!!) 
babydust to all .............

clee xxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

:sex::sex:


EmmaM2 said:


> welcome twinmad, hope you get your highs this month before the peaks - keep us updated on how you get on!
> 
> Welcome back scorpio, yeah your holiday doesn't sound like it lends it self to baby making, hope you get your peak soon. I'm waiting for mine too, hoping in the next day or 2 as that will mean it has moved forward a bit! fx
> 
> bellas mamma, if you have used 10 sticks already i wouldn't bother to be honest!
> 
> Fluffy, we've been a bit slow this month, only had the pipe unclogger sex yesterday and that was our second high! oops, gonna get going from now though. DH has assured me he has kept the pipes clean without me (he hates telling me that, he gets really embarrased bless him!).

I am gonna purposely be slower this month think thats half the problem to much :sex: is equalling crap :spermy: so am limiting it !

Dont think hubbs has energy to clean himself out lately :rofl:


----------



## fluffyblue

cleebyjeeby said:


> RE:
> 
> In response to your question how patient i am - well i have poas already (even though i knew there was absolutely no point whatsoever!!! does that give you an idea of how IMPATIENT I am!!!??? My career is quite high powered (i hate that phrase but am trying to illustrate a point) to be honest so I am used to getting what I need done -done, when I need it done and _how_ i like it done!!! (iykwim!) I'm not a nasty person or anything but I can't tolerate waiting for stuff in general as it's just how i work in this driven way i suppose (irritating for other colleagues probably and this ttc malarky is my idea of hell!!!!!!!!
> 
> x

Hi Clee i know that feeling, I was made redundant from a high powered job 3 months ago I stayed with the company but took a lower paid less responsible job and i get bored very easily. The TTC lark is so slow it does my head in too !:growlmad:


----------



## ginger863

Hey ladies, 

well it's only 2 days since i was on here and so much to read. 

Sorry you've been feeling low fluffy blue but perhaps now they;ve discovered the fibroids you're closer to getting some answers and a nice sticky BFP!

well i'm CD15 today and on my second peak day. My peaks are moving forward by one day every month so not sure why that would be. Anyway, i had 3 high days before i peaked and we :sex: on each day. Peaked on yesterday and we :sex: early hours of yesterday morning before i tested but hubby had to go back to work yesterday so we didnt get any action in last night or today, he's back tomorrow night which should be my last high but will probably be too late so i dont think we've done enough to give it our best shot this month. It's so hard when we dont see each other everyday, makes the whole TTC thing more stressful than it already is. Oh well, we're off onl holiday next month during O so hopefully next month will be our month!

Good luck to everyonr waiting on those peaks, they'll come soon enough!


----------



## Tulip

LMFAO @ Fluffy re: pipe-unclogger sex!! So glad it's not just my DH that needs a 2-week clean out!


----------



## scorpiodragon

ginger863 said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> well it's only 2 days since i was on here and so much to read.
> 
> Sorry you've been feeling low fluffy blue but perhaps now they;ve discovered the fibroids you're closer to getting some answers and a nice sticky BFP!
> 
> well i'm CD15 today and on my second peak day. My peaks are moving forward by one day every month so not sure why that would be. Anyway, i had 3 high days before i peaked and we :sex: on each day. Peaked on yesterday and we :sex: early hours of yesterday morning before i tested but hubby had to go back to work yesterday so we didnt get any action in last night or today, he's back tomorrow night which should be my last high but will probably be too late so i dont think we've done enough to give it our best shot this month. It's so hard when we dont see each other everyday, makes the whole TTC thing more stressful than it already is. Oh well, we're off onl holiday next month during O so hopefully next month will be our month!
> 
> Good luck to everyonr waiting on those peaks, they'll come soon enough!

It sounds like you did pretty darn well covering your bases Ginger! Don't worry... it only takes one little guy or gal hehe!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I'm happy to report a big gush of EWCM tonight. I was attempting to make a quick CM check, and sort of covered my hand in EWCM... just gushed. LOL Kinda gross, but I'm willing to bet that I'm not the only one it's happened to. It was pink-tinged, but there could be 2 reasons for that. One, my OB/GYN told me that spotting near O was "to be expected" on Clomid when it happened last month, and this is my 2nd Clomid cycle. Two, my DH and I both suspect that I took a small cut during :sex: last night. So, it could be either, or both... but I suspect it's nothing bad. Had a lot more sensation in the ovaries tonight too. Hoping for a Peak tomorrow! Also hoping for a temp drop very soon! Not sure when the temp drop would come in relation to the Peak... I'm guessing the same day or next day?

Oh well, FX'd that my Peak gets here. We'll probably BD tonight, just in case. We're both tired, but better safe than sorry!

Hoping everyone else is doing well! :dust: to all!


----------



## tortoise

Day 16 for me and still no high ;( The line on the OPK that I'm also using seems to be getting a bit darker but might be my imagination. what's the latest CD that people here have ovulated?
x


----------



## tortoise

PS - one more question - my doctor recommended that I put on some weight (I'm 5'6 and about 8 stone) as this could be a reason for irregular / long cycles. has anyone else been told this? It's not like i'm skin and bones after all! x


----------



## sk100

Hi everyone

Tortoise - I am 7.5 stone (have been for years and had a baby). My periods are pretty much regular and I have no problem ovulating (I think!). I think low weight may be an issue for those who lose it rapidly. 

I was wondering if anyone could advise. This is my 2nd cycle of using CBFM. Last month I got my 1st high on CD12 and then peak on CD13. This month, I have been testing high since CD8 - today is CD13 and no peak. I have been having lots of EWCM and so I am not sure what is going on. Has anyone experienced this?

Also, I went to the loo twice this cycle at 4.30 am (drank a little water afterwards) and then woke up at 10am to test. Do you think that may have affected my readings?

Many thanks
xx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
I'm after some advice. Fingers crossed my CBFM comes today, one problem!! I was told that I can only start using it upto 5 days when AF shows. Af showed her ugly face sunday evening does that mean I can only start using the CBFM today if it comes? The other thing is AF is nearly gone, I tried to think ahead this morning and I've taken a sample of my urine ready for my CBFM arriving. Am I too late?? Please help


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi A Clio if AF came Sunday night Monday would be classed as CD1 so I guess you have until CD5 which will be Friday to turn it on.


----------



## Twinmad

tortoise said:


> Day 16 for me and still no high ;( The line on the OPK that I'm also using seems to be getting a bit darker but might be my imagination. what's the latest CD that people here have ovulated?
> x

Hi Tortoise, I had lows all through last month until D16 and then I got a Peak on D17 and D18 with no highs inbetween so i think I O'd on D18. 

Just make sure you've got the BDing down and FX'd for you...:flower:


----------



## ACLIO

Thank you so much. Do you have to use it the same time every day. Sorry to be asking loads of questions I just want to give it my all this month. Thank you so much for replying xx


----------



## Twinmad

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm after some advice. Fingers crossed my CBFM comes today, one problem!! I was told that I can only start using it upto 5 days when AF shows. Af showed her ugly face sunday evening does that mean I can only start using the CBFM today if it comes? The other thing is AF is nearly gone, I tried to think ahead this morning and I've taken a sample of my urine ready for my CBFM arriving. Am I too late?? Please help

Hi ACLIO, Monday morning would be Day1 so you have until Friday which is Day5 to start using it. Keeping a sample of urine is original though, i'd never have thought of that...nice one. Just make sure you only turn the CBFM on in the middle of the correct testing window. I turned mine on at 8a.m. so that I can test anytime between 5a.m and 11a.m

Badydust to us all.....


----------



## ACLIO

Twinmad said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I'm after some advice. Fingers crossed my CBFM comes today, one problem!! I was told that I can only start using it upto 5 days when AF shows. Af showed her ugly face sunday evening does that mean I can only start using the CBFM today if it comes? The other thing is AF is nearly gone, I tried to think ahead this morning and I've taken a sample of my urine ready for my CBFM arriving. Am I too late?? Please help
> 
> Hi ACLIO, Monday morning would be Day1 so you have until Friday which is Day5 to start using it. Keeping a sample of urine is original though, i'd never have thought of that...nice one. Just make sure you only turn the CBFM on in the middle of the correct testing window. I turned mine on at 8a.m. so that I can test anytime between 5a.m and 11a.m
> 
> Badydust to us all.....Click to expand...

I think I'm going to have study the instructions when it comes. I feel like a kid at christmas I want it to come now !!! lol If I've got till friday I'm probably best waiting till tomorrow morning then unless it's delivered now


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ACLIO yes Twin is right I do mine at 7am every morning same as temperature. I have a couple of sample bottles I sometimes use becuase im useless at getting it on a stick when I have just woken up !


----------



## Twinmad

I just realised actually, as this will be your first cycle with CBFM, it will not ask you for a test until Day6 as Day1 to Day5 would have the 'm' symbol to allow for your preferred settings. I know how you feel though, I felt the same way just last month before mine arrived. You can read the manual on the ClearBlue website. Just download it in PDF format and it's the same as the booklet that comes with the CBFM


----------



## ACLIO

I'm thinking of temping as well, can I start doing that tomorrow morning? It all sounds complicated though I'm sure I'll get my knickers in a twist lol


----------



## ACLIO

Twinmad said:


> I just realised actually, as this will be your first cycle with CBFM, it will not ask you for a test until Day6 as Day1 to Day5 would have the 'm' symbol to allow for your preferred settings. I know how you feel though, I felt the same way just last month before mine arrived. You can read the manual on the ClearBlue website. Just download it in PDF format and it's the same as the booklet that comes with the CBFM

Thank you for that I'll look on the website, I just don't want to mess it up and have to wait another month to start using it.

Thank you so much ladies for your help, I'm sure I'll have loads more questions when it comes lol


----------



## fluffyblue

ACLIO said:


> I'm thinking of temping as well, can I start doing that tomorrow morning? It all sounds complicated though I'm sure I'll get my knickers in a twist lol

Sure I dont temp till AF is finished anyway x


----------



## EmmaM2

tortoise said:


> PS - one more question - my doctor recommended that I put on some weight (I'm 5'6 and about 8 stone) as this could be a reason for irregular / long cycles. has anyone else been told this? It's not like i'm skin and bones after all! x

Yes i was advised to put on a couple of kg which i have done. What matters is your BMI - off the top of my head you will be roughly around the 18 mark but you can check this online. This would indeed mean that you are underweight and this could effect your cycles. Its different for every woman, but what happens when you don't give your body enough 'fuel' it can start to shut down its 'non essential' functions and sometimes this means it effects your cycles. This is why when people are really underweight 9below 16/17 BMI) that they can stop ovulating and get no periods, their body just doesn't have the enerygy to spare! You aren't massively underweight, GP's advise you should be in the 20-25 BMI range but getting around 19 would be good enough. It might not be having an effect on you but it sounds like a possiblility. Sorry thats a bit of a long message, i work in eating disorders and end up going through this quite frequently! 

btw - i didn't get my peak on my first cycle until day 18 (high day 17) hang in there it will come!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

tortoise said:


> PS - one more question - my doctor recommended that I put on some weight (I'm 5'6 and about 8 stone) as this could be a reason for irregular / long cycles. has anyone else been told this? It's not like i'm skin and bones after all! x

I will check with my hubbie hon. He is a personal trainer and specialises in pre and post natal. It doesn't sound so low that it would affect your fertility though. I was 9st when I concieved my first very easliy and am 5'10... Wish it was so easy this time round! x


----------



## EmmaM2

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm after some advice. Fingers crossed my CBFM comes today, one problem!! I was told that I can only start using it upto 5 days when AF shows. Af showed her ugly face sunday evening does that mean I can only start using the CBFM today if it comes? The other thing is AF is nearly gone, I tried to think ahead this morning and I've taken a sample of my urine ready for my CBFM arriving. Am I too late?? Please help

Hey ACLIO, like the others said you will have until friday so don't panic. You don't need to collect any urine yet either, it wont ask for anything until cd6 which will be saturday for you. I don't test at the same time everyday, it varies slightly depending on when i get up, you just have to ensure its your fmu within your 6 hour testing 'window'. Have fun reading the booklet and ask away if there is anything you are still unsure of! Hope it arrives soon for you.:happydance:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Clee - Hee hee! Sounds like we are more alike than just our cycles! I can't believe you have already POAS! Glad to find someone even more impatient than me... Sounds like we are more alike than just our cycles...

I used to have a really full on job too but was made redundant while on maternity leave with my daughter... I haven't been able to go back to work since as most of the work in my field is freelance (I haven't seen a permanent job advertised since I was made redundant) and I can't get childcare on an ad hoc basis. My little one is 20 months now and I am starting to go a bit crazy not working... 

Hurray to PMA! Brilliant idea to keep each other motivated. Really really hope we both get our BFP's! :happydance:

I have said I wouldn't symptom spot this month but I am already on the case... ONly 3DPO, what I am expecting to find!?

Fluffy - really glad you are one step closer to finding a reason behind your losses. Do you know what they will do to treat you yet?

xxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Bella's Mamma said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> PS - one more question - my doctor recommended that I put on some weight (I'm 5'6 and about 8 stone) as this could be a reason for irregular / long cycles. has anyone else been told this? It's not like i'm skin and bones after all! x
> 
> I will check with my hubbie hon. He is a personal trainer and specialises in pre and post natal. It doesn't sound so low that it would affect your fertility though. I was 9st when I concieved my first very easliy and am 5'10... Wish it was so easy this time round! xClick to expand...

Me again, just spoke to hubbie... EmmaM2 is right, your BMI (17.8) is on the low side. He recommends that if your cycles are irregular then it could help if you put on a few pounds. I think you are 50kg's and going up to 54kg's would put you in a very safe zone BMI wise and may give your body a bit more energy. If you do want to put on a bit you should do it gradually though. Do you exercise at the moment?


----------



## scorpiodragon

ACLIO said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I'm after some advice. Fingers crossed my CBFM comes today, one problem!! I was told that I can only start using it upto 5 days when AF shows. Af showed her ugly face sunday evening does that mean I can only start using the CBFM today if it comes? The other thing is AF is nearly gone, I tried to think ahead this morning and I've taken a sample of my urine ready for my CBFM arriving. Am I too late?? Please help
> 
> Hi ACLIO, Monday morning would be Day1 so you have until Friday which is Day5 to start using it. Keeping a sample of urine is original though, i'd never have thought of that...nice one. Just make sure you only turn the CBFM on in the middle of the correct testing window. I turned mine on at 8a.m. so that I can test anytime between 5a.m and 11a.m
> 
> Badydust to us all.....Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I think I'm going to have study the instructions when it comes. I feel like a kid at christmas I want it to come now !!! lol If I've got till friday I'm probably best waiting till tomorrow morning then unless it's delivered nowClick to expand...

You can download the instruction manual off the website on this page to the right in the middle of the page under "download instructions" it is a pdf file
https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php


----------



## lili24

Hey ladies, peed on my last stick today and it went back to low. Which means no peak at all this cycle, just 7 highs! Gonna keep having sex because I think I may be having a very long cycle.

Interesting about the weight affecting our cycles, I am 5ft9 and 9 stone, so my bmi is probably low as well. Wouldn't mind putting on a few pounds if it helped my cycles but I have tried in the past and there seems no way for me to put weight on! I eat like a horse! xx


----------



## sk100

Hi Lili
I am in a similar situation - 6 highs so far and no peak. Did you get any symptoms such as EWCM as I have had a quite a bit and so am solely relying on my machine.
x


----------



## debgreasby

CD 6 - CD9 Low
CD10 - CD22 High

No peak, Ov confirmed by OPK and temp on CD13 so currently 9dpo.
Has this happened to anyone else?
First month using CBFM btw.

AF due saturday, 24 day cycle, 11 day LP.

symptoms galore but BFN so far hehe


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oops sorry I didn't see the other posts with regards to the instruction manual...

Another high for me today... very bizarre that I am ovulating so late this cycle as I ovulated so early last cycle... who knows what is going on, but my temp is still low and I got EWCM today for the first time in months (since my MMC) so I am thinking my peak will be here very soon and my body is finally starting to normalize iteslf with the Vitex and Dong Quai already... I wonder if it is the herbs that have worked this fast? Those of you taking AC/Vitex I don't know what to do, do I keep taking it after O'ing?! I have searched and have found both answers and I don't know what to do...


----------



## lili24

sk100 said:


> Hi Lili
> I am in a similar situation - 6 highs so far and no peak. Did you get any symptoms such as EWCM as I have had a quite a bit and so am solely relying on my machine.
> x

Hey, I did have ovulation pain and also lots of ewcm throughout my highs, my temps aren't showing ovulation yet though! I think the monitor has gone back to low today because it was my last stick, so I think it done it automatically. I'm hoping I ovulate in the next few days...... I'm just going to keep on having sex to make sure I don't miss it, if I was you I would try to do the same. It is only a machine after all. Which CD are you on? Hopefully you will get a peak soon though! I bought it to stop confusion with my cycles, but it has made me more confused :wacko: haha xx


----------



## lili24

Hey scorpio, I have stopped taking Agnus Castus now but when I was using it I used to stop at ovulation. I know some places online say it is okay to take throughout your cycle but I thought it was best to be safe than sorry and stop at ovulation. I read it can cause uterine contractions which wouldn't be good for a bean trying to hold on. I hope it is working for you. I can't say it helped with my cycles at all so I thought I would try a cycle without it but I know there are so many success stories on here xx


----------



## lili24

debgreasby said:


> CD 6 - CD9 Low
> CD10 - CD22 High
> 
> No peak, Ov confirmed by OPK and temp on CD13 so currently 9dpo.
> Has this happened to anyone else?
> First month using CBFM btw.
> 
> AF due saturday, 24 day cycle, 11 day LP.
> 
> symptoms galore but BFN so far hehe

Love your chart Deb, it's looking very good so far! I haven't had this happen with my monitor but there are a few reviews online where people say they only got highs and fell pregnant, so they must have ovulated and CBFM missed it. You definitely covered all your bases with all that sex anyway, lol! Did your monitor give you a low on the last day of testing (last stick I mean)? xx


----------



## debgreasby

lili24 said:


> debgreasby said:
> 
> 
> CD 6 - CD9 Low
> CD10 - CD22 High
> 
> No peak, Ov confirmed by OPK and temp on CD13 so currently 9dpo.
> Has this happened to anyone else?
> First month using CBFM btw.
> 
> AF due saturday, 24 day cycle, 11 day LP.
> 
> symptoms galore but BFN so far hehe
> 
> Love your chart Deb, it's looking very good so far! I haven't had this happen with my monitor but there are a few reviews online where people say they only got highs and fell pregnant, so they must have ovulated and CBFM missed it. You definitely covered all your bases with all that sex anyway, lol! Did your monitor give you a low on the last day of testing (last stick I mean)? xxClick to expand...



it's still asking for sticks, and still reading high.
With it being first month using it i wanted to keep testing in case it makes a difference next month (unless i get BFP of course).

Apparently the most it will ask for is 26 sticks and i have a 24 day cycle, so it will be interesting to see what happens if i get BFP or AF!


----------



## modo

Hello girlies! Just dropping by quickly to say that I hope you are all doing really well. Keep up the PMA and hopefully fingers X that we will all get our bfps.


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Hey ladies, peed on my last stick today and it went back to low. Which means no peak at all this cycle, just 7 highs! Gonna keep having sex because I think I may be having a very long cycle.
> 
> Interesting about the weight affecting our cycles, I am 5ft9 and 9 stone, so my bmi is probably low as well. Wouldn't mind putting on a few pounds if it helped my cycles but I have tried in the past and there seems no way for me to put weight on! I eat like a horse! xx

Lilli do you temp?


----------



## sk100

Lili - I am on CD13 and so due to ovulate. I only have 2 more sticks left and my hubby and I will be catching flights to different destinations on Friday and so we only have tonight and tomorrow to BD. If I ovulate later than tomorrow, then this month is out. I do not temp and so won't know if I have or will ovulate for sure.

CD6-7 - low no BD
CD8-13 - high - BD on 8,9,11,12 and hopefully 13 and 14!


----------



## tortoise

Bella's Mamma said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> PS - one more question - my doctor recommended that I put on some weight (I'm 5'6 and about 8 stone) as this could be a reason for irregular / long cycles. has anyone else been told this? It's not like i'm skin and bones after all! x
> 
> I will check with my hubbie hon. He is a personal trainer and specialises in pre and post natal. It doesn't sound so low that it would affect your fertility though. I was 9st when I concieved my first very easliy and am 5'10... Wish it was so easy this time round! xClick to expand...
> 
> Me again, just spoke to hubbie... EmmaM2 is right, your BMI (17.8) is on the low side. He recommends that if your cycles are irregular then it could help if you put on a few pounds. I think you are 50kg's and going up to 54kg's would put you in a very safe zone BMI wise and may give your body a bit more energy. If you do want to put on a bit you should do it gradually though. Do you exercise at the moment?Click to expand...

Thanks Bella and Emma - especially for asking hubby! wow there's a wealth of expertise on this forum. I do exercise a fair bit although have reduced running since I realised that most of my running buddies have had IVF to conceive - not much about it on the internet but a lot of anecdotal stuff. Am going to try to put on half a stone or so - chocolate cake here I come....

xx


----------



## tortoise

Twinmad said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Day 16 for me and still no high ;( The line on the OPK that I'm also using seems to be getting a bit darker but might be my imagination. what's the latest CD that people here have ovulated?
> x
> 
> Hi Tortoise, I had lows all through last month until D16 and then I got a Peak on D17 and D18 with no highs inbetween so i think I O'd on D18.
> 
> Just make sure you've got the BDing down and FX'd for you...:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks... am really hoping it happens this week as am away next week in a different time zone so no hubby and midnight POAS would be required! reassuring to hear that it's not abnormal to have not got a high yet......x


----------



## lili24

modo said:



> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, peed on my last stick today and it went back to low. Which means no peak at all this cycle, just 7 highs! Gonna keep having sex because I think I may be having a very long cycle.
> 
> Interesting about the weight affecting our cycles, I am 5ft9 and 9 stone, so my bmi is probably low as well. Wouldn't mind putting on a few pounds if it helped my cycles but I have tried in the past and there seems no way for me to put weight on! I eat like a horse! xx
> 
> Lilli do you temp?Click to expand...

I started this cycle modo, but they are everywhere! No temp rise yet so I am guessing I haven't ovulated yet. :cry:


----------



## ACLIO

My CBFM has arrived!!!!! I've read the online instruction before it was delivered. I guess I' just have to use it tomorrow morning now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tortoise

enjoy!!!


----------



## Twinmad

ACLIO said:


> My CBFM has arrived!!!!! I've read the online instruction before it was delivered. I guess I' just have to use it tomorrow morning now :happydance::happydance::happydance:


Enjoy ACLIO, nothing like the first time  I foresee you obsessing over it like I did last month.... it's a great machine though. I absolutely love mine.

Check out "Planning for June Babies" thread were we're keeping tabs on everyone's cycle in preparation for late Sep/early Oct :bfp: FX'd


----------



## fluffyblue

I have fell out with my little white friend, CD 11 and a low ! I have put it in a drawer to stop me looking at it !!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

[/QUOTE]

Thanks Bella and Emma - especially for asking hubby! wow there's a wealth of expertise on this forum. I do exercise a fair bit although have reduced running since I realised that most of my running buddies have had IVF to conceive - not much about it on the internet but a lot of anecdotal stuff. Am going to try to put on half a stone or so - chocolate cake here I come....

xx[/QUOTE]


Mmmmmm! Chocolate cake! Am jealous! :winkwink:


----------



## debgreasby

Which line is which when you look at the sticks?

I am looking at mine with the handle to the left putting the window on the right.

Cheers me dears x


----------



## moggymay

Hi, I have started using the CBFM this month and after many days of low, I got a high and the last two days 20 and 21 I got a peak, we have been doing every third day and then every other but we did both the peak days, my hubby works away and just left, he wont be back for three days does this matter as we had two peaks and did it on those? Help needed as have been TTC no 2 since no 1 turned 1. We had MC klast xmas so really hoping to have success with the moniter but still not sure what happens after peak? Can any one help or just give me their experience when first using it.


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi moggymay and welcome to bnb and clearblue wonders in particular! sorry to hear about your mc, i hope the CBFM brings you luck. 
After your peaks the monitor is programmed to automatically give you a high and then lows there after. Some people also have sex on their high after the peak but its not a big deal. It sounds like you covered all your bases this month so don't worry - hubby is no longer needed! good luck for this month, let us know how you get on.


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, peed on my last stick today and it went back to low. Which means no peak at all this cycle, just 7 highs! Gonna keep having sex because I think I may be having a very long cycle.
> 
> Interesting about the weight affecting our cycles, I am 5ft9 and 9 stone, so my bmi is probably low as well. Wouldn't mind putting on a few pounds if it helped my cycles but I have tried in the past and there seems no way for me to put weight on! I eat like a horse! xx
> 
> Lilli do you temp?Click to expand...
> 
> I started this cycle modo, but they are everywhere! No temp rise yet so I am guessing I haven't ovulated yet. :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:Temps can be confusing! Sometimes you can't analyse them until the month is over. I looked at your temps and it looks similar to mine. I ovulated on Saturday (my first peak and plus opk) but my temp didn't got up until three days later. I did some research and apparently that can happen. How long are your cycles?


----------



## fuzzylu

Hey ladies:wave:

well its cd 32 and 8 days post ovulation for me today, well 8 days since my 2nd peak. repeated the progesterone blood test ( to see if i am ovulating) on monday as last result came back inconclusive.

I have had sore breasts for a few days now, although i oftern get this before AF shows so nothing to get excited about.

wedding is only 2 weeks on sat, so if af shows should be good timing for the honeymoon :sex: if af shows this cycle think im going to start temping, after back from our holiday, really wanted to avoid it as im really bad at remembering to do things first thing in the morning. however need to maximize our chances of a :bfp:

xxxxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks for looking modo :) 

They are usually 25 days long, but my last one was 33 days. Got no sticks left now so I am just going to keep temping and having sex and hope for the best! I do feel like I have ovulated already, I had all the signs, but no peak or temp rise, so I'm not hopeful for this cycle.

Thanks for your help xx


----------



## moggymay

EmmaM2 Monitor gave high again today but now not sure what happens next - do I just wait and hope? When will the m flash? Have irregularish cycle - although it has been better since MC. All testing done last time we were ttc showed PCOS (so am pleased monitor was able to work for me) and scans could only find one ovary (only need one egg tho so...) Now unsure when to start getting hopeful as ovulation was later than we thought previously so does that mean everything is later??? All so confusing and dont want to get stressed as that doesnt help. Have even started wearing socks cos a friend in SA saw a reflexologist who told her that to concieve you need warm feet! Had visions of us doing the deed plus wooly socks!!!lol When is m programmed to flash to start off with?


----------



## Twinmad

moggymay said:


> EmmaM2 Monitor gave high again today but now not sure what happens next - do I just wait and hope? When will the m flash? Have irregularish cycle - although it has been better since MC. All testing done last time we were ttc showed PCOS (so am pleased monitor was able to work for me) and scans could only find one ovary (only need one egg tho so...) Now unsure when to start getting hopeful as ovulation was later than we thought previously so does that mean everything is later??? All so confusing and dont want to get stressed as that doesnt help. Have even started wearing socks cos a friend in SA saw a reflexologist who told her that to concieve you need warm feet! Had visions of us doing the deed plus wooly socks!!!lol When is m programmed to flash to start off with?


Hi Moggymay, I agree with EmmaM2, you seem to have covered all your bases so just wait and see. CBFM will probably start to flash the 'm' symbol from CD24 or CD25 during your first cycle but if :af: shows up before then, all you need do is press and hold down the 'm' symbol to reset it back to CD1.... I pray :af: doesn't visit though and i'm keeping everything crossed for you :flower:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## livbaybee1

has anyone ever got one from ebay? i seen some good deals on some on there but dno if they would work. :) x


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Thanks for looking modo :)
> 
> They are usually 25 days long, but my last one was 33 days. Got no sticks left now so I am just going to keep temping and having sex and hope for the best! I do feel like I have ovulated already, I had all the signs, but no peak or temp rise, so I'm not hopeful for this cycle.
> 
> Thanks for your help xx

No problem lilli:hugs:

I don't get either! FF changed my o date to the CD 18 but I got a negative opk that day. My positive opk came on my first CBFM peak day and I got negative opks for the next few days (including the CD 18 when my temp finally spiked).

Does anyone know how to change the O date on FF?


----------



## modo

livbaybee1 said:


> has anyone ever got one from ebay? i seen some good deals on some on there but dno if they would work. :) x

I bought Mona (my Monitor) from Amazon but I have purchased other things from eBay. There is no way to ensure that the product works before you buy it but you can take a few steps to make sure you have a trustworthy seller.


Check the sellers rating - - my minimum is a 99%
Use Toolhaus, all you have to do is put in the seller's username and it will find any negative ratings they have. Sometimes the buyer was unreasonable and the seller didn't deserve the bad rating.
Check their return policy. Most will say that if the product is faulty you can return it.

I like this listing:

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Clearblue-Fe...e_RL?hash=item3ef8474c45&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14

You can keep an eye on it in the next two days. The seller has 100% rating with no negative feedback.


----------



## lili24

modo said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for looking modo :)
> 
> They are usually 25 days long, but my last one was 33 days. Got no sticks left now so I am just going to keep temping and having sex and hope for the best! I do feel like I have ovulated already, I had all the signs, but no peak or temp rise, so I'm not hopeful for this cycle.
> 
> Thanks for your help xx
> 
> No problem lilli:hugs:
> 
> I don't get either! FF changed my o date to the CD 18 but I got a negative opk that day. My positive opk came on my first CBFM peak day and I got negative opks for the next few days (including the CD 18 when my temp finally spiked).
> 
> Does anyone know how to change the O date on FF?Click to expand...

Could it be because you normally get a positive opk 12-36 hours before you actually ovulate? So although you got your first peak and positive opk on CD16, you may not have released the egg until CD18, which would explain why your temp spiked on that day? Oh I don't know... it's so confusing!

If you want to change the ovulation date though in FF - if you look under your chart it has a section called ovulation detector, and if you click 'tuning/override' it will let you change it. :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

I dont get it !!

I got highs from CD11 to CD18 last month and this month CD12 and still low ! Is it always different month to month or is it just generalising my cycle ie, a high is really a low and limiting my highs???


----------



## emsiee

I dont know Fluffyblue....Im on my 3rd cycle, 1st cycle 6 days of highs then O`d on day 18, 2nd cycle, 3 days of highs then O`d on CD14, im now on CD15 and 5th day of highs....I think it just does what it likes!!! lol

I do have lots of EWCM though so we are bd`ing anyway..

By the time the peaks come...we are worn out!!!


----------



## sk100

Hi Fluffy

Just thought I would share my experience with you. I have been using the monitor for 2 months now. 1st month, I got 1st high on CD12 and then peak on CD13. This month I got highs from CD8-CD13 and then peak on CD14. I thought I would have less highs this month but I did notice a lot of CM around CD8-9, which means monitor was picking up my estrogen surge quite early and so maybe my hormone levels were different this month. 

I would say don't worry about the high reading as it will pick up your peaks. Also, don't ignore your body's signs. After 6 highs, I was getting fed up but for the last 2 day I had loads of EWCM and cramping. Lo and behold, peak today. 

Good luck
xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

I bought my monitor on ebay along with 30 sticks - it was new, and have had no problems with it! Modo I think you did ovulate on CD18 hun, like Lili24 said you usually O between 12-48 hrs after a + OPK. 

I am officially confused this month as to what is happening and when or if I have O'd yet LOL I thought I would get my peak today but have not, it is yet another high... my temp jumped this morning but I woke up late and was tossing and turning all night last night so who knows if it is my proper temp rise or not... I have not been able to get a + OPK either so ugh I have no idea! I am not liking my little white friend these last 2 months, last month I had no highs and went from low to peak and this month I have no peaks! BOO! What is going on? :hissy: It is just as well we haven't really been able to :sex: as much this month anyways, between our camping trip, family and DH working a lot of over time it isn't happening enough IMO, even though it does only take one little guy or gal but I think if did O already this month, we may be out... :cry: If not well we have a "date" tonight and I told him every night until Monday when he goes away on business... 

I hope everyone is well!


----------



## fluffyblue

think ill just get jiggy till its all over lol !


----------



## modo

Thanks for the infor girls. I was confused because FF said that I o'd on CD16 but when I put my temp today it changed to CD 18. I was just surprised one temp would change everything and I honestly still don't get it. 

Although saying that I do think you girls are right. Luckily we covered our bases and had sex everyday until I got the temp rise, so hopefully we are covered. I didn't do that last cycle so it could be why we had no result. 

This is why I am doing the Sperm Meets Egg Plan next month if we are unlucky. Zita Wests book says that lots of people are not getting pregnant because they don't have enough sex. 

How is everyone doing? My bbs are so sore (DH says they look bigger)! I have noticed since having the implant removed that this happens after I ovulate, I am going to buy some larger sized bras for this (and future) 2WW.


----------



## modo

I am sorry your monitor is not behaving Scorpio and things are crappy! Why does ttc have to suck so much :hugs:


----------



## modo

lili24 said:


> Could it be because you normally get a positive opk 12-36 hours before you actually ovulate? So although you got your first peak and positive opk on CD16, you may not have released the egg until CD18, which would explain why your temp spiked on that day? Oh I don't know... it's so confusing!
> 
> If you want to change the ovulation date though in FF - if you look under your chart it has a section called ovulation detector, and if you click 'tuning/override' it will let you change it. :hugs:

Thanks Lilli but I thought that by the time the temp spikes its too late? We didn't have sex the day my temp went up but every day till then. Wow this is all confusing.

I appreciate your advice Lilli:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

livbaybee1 said:


> has anyone ever got one from ebay? i seen some good deals on some on there but dno if they would work. :) x

I got mine on ebay for £60 including 20 sticks but it was new and sealed. Ebay is good for some stuff not for others, if it is sealed I dont see why not, or maybe if you could collect it you could make sure it is working first?


----------



## debgreasby

I got mine from Ebay, £49. It's fine :thumbup:


----------



## tortoise

I'm on CD17 now and no change from low - that's now 11 days of lows and I'm starting to getting annoyed by the little white thing!


----------



## sk100

How long are your cycles and how long have you been using it?


----------



## moggymay

my first month and am on CD22 but got peak readings day 20 and 21 - any advice?


----------



## moggymay

livbaybee1 said:


> has anyone ever got one from ebay? i seen some good deals on some on there but dno if they would work. :) x

Have you tried Amazon? Ad at the top of my page at the mo says £55 including delivery, they do sticks quite cheap too!


----------



## hedgewitch

:hi:ok ladies, i have just sat here and read every single post on this thread, it took me three days but i did it. because of this i have ordered my cbfm and it will be here tomorrow!! £76 off amazon inc sticks.
i am 33 and have an 11, 14 and 15year old. we have been trying for 5 years and have had 16 miscarriages consecutively all between 8-12 weeks and then an ectopic at 10weeks last august. i just delivered my sleeping angel 8+ weeks ago at 34+3weeks. a baby girl she died from multiple cord accident.. she was so very much wanted and missed every day. Love you Lilly-Maye,xxx
some may think its too soon to TTC after losing my daughter but the emptyness is so terrible, not just for the loss of my child but the loss of being a mummy and doing the mummy things. i also have graves disease which is why i lost so many as my body saw the pregnancy as a disease and basically my antibodies attacked them. it has taken a lot for me to pluck up the courage to post on here and i hope you all don't mind. i have been following you all(sound like a stalker) since the thread began through to now and feel like i know most of you already.
so here i am starting the ttc journey again but this time i have got a monitor and i am also armed with pre-seed! any advice gratefully received,xxx


----------



## sk100

Hi sweetheart
I have seen your posts on the loss section. I too lost my daughter in April. She was born at term but lived under a day. Seems like you have been through so much.

I am on my 4th TTC cycle since losing my daughter but 2nd using the CBFM. I don't feel I have much to look forward to at the moment except having another child. Each month that passes with a BFN is so so hard.

Wish you lots of luck
:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> :hi:ok ladies, i have just sat here and read every single post on this thread, it took me three days but i did it. because of this i have ordered my cbfm and it will be here tomorrow!! £76 off amazon inc sticks.
> i am 33 and have an 11, 14 and 15year old. we have been trying for 5 years and have had 16 miscarriages consecutively all between 8-12 weeks and then an ectopic at 10weeks last august. i just delivered my sleeping angel 8+ weeks ago at 34+3weeks. a baby girl she died from multiple cord accident.. she was so very much wanted and missed every day. Love you Lilly-Maye,xxx
> some may think its too soon to TTC after losing my daughter but the emptyness is so terrible, not just for the loss of my child but the loss of being a mummy and doing the mummy things. i also have graves disease which is why i lost so many as my body saw the pregnancy as a disease and basically my antibodies attacked them. it has taken a lot for me to pluck up the courage to post on here and i hope you all don't mind. i have been following you all(sound like a stalker) since the thread began through to now and feel like i know most of you already.
> so here i am starting the ttc journey again but this time i have got a monitor and i am also armed with pre-seed! any advice gratefully received,xxx

Welcome and huge hugs for the loss of your beautiful girl. I viewed the link you have to her memorial and the photo of your daughter holding her moved me to tears. I too am new to this forum but have not gone through all that you have and i wish you all the luck and best wishes in the world that you are lucky to concieve soon. God bless Lilly-Maye x:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

sk100 said:


> Hi sweetheart
> I have seen your posts on the loss section. I too lost my daughter in April. She was born at term but lived under a day. Seems like you have been through so much.
> 
> I am on my 4th TTC cycle since losing my daughter but 2nd using the CBFM. I don't feel I have much to look forward to at the moment except having another child. Each month that passes with a BFN is so so hard.
> 
> Wish you lots of luck
> :hugs:

so sorry for the loss of your angel, i know how you feel, TTC is the only thing thats keeping me focused at the min.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> :hi:ok ladies, i have just sat here and read every single post on this thread, it took me three days but i did it. because of this i have ordered my cbfm and it will be here tomorrow!! £76 off amazon inc sticks.
> i am 33 and have an 11, 14 and 15year old. we have been trying for 5 years and have had 16 miscarriages consecutively all between 8-12 weeks and then an ectopic at 10weeks last august. i just delivered my sleeping angel 8+ weeks ago at 34+3weeks. a baby girl she died from multiple cord accident.. she was so very much wanted and missed every day. Love you Lilly-Maye,xxx
> some may think its too soon to TTC after losing my daughter but the emptyness is so terrible, not just for the loss of my child but the loss of being a mummy and doing the mummy things. i also have graves disease which is why i lost so many as my body saw the pregnancy as a disease and basically my antibodies attacked them. it has taken a lot for me to pluck up the courage to post on here and i hope you all don't mind. i have been following you all(sound like a stalker) since the thread began through to now and feel like i know most of you already.
> so here i am starting the ttc journey again but this time i have got a monitor and i am also armed with pre-seed! any advice gratefully received,xxx
> 
> Welcome and huge hugs for the loss of your beautiful girl. I viewed the link you have to her memorial and the photo of your daughter holding her moved me to tears. I too am new to this forum but have not gone through all that you have and i wish you all the luck and best wishes in the world that you are lucky to concieve soon. God bless Lilly-Maye x:dust:Click to expand...

thankyou so much for taking the time to go visit my daughters memorial, i really do appreciate it. it has been tough i won't deny it but its also been tough in a different way for all of you on here too. i have followed you all and seen your highs, lows and peaks and i know how dissappointing a BFN is,xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

:hi: hedge, glad you came here i love this thread and all these ladies old or new are really really nice :thumbup:

I want to give you a warm welcome myself and hope you get some fun on this thread with all our moaning and highs, lows, peaks etc !

Anyway im feeling bit better still on a low but did an OPK at its darker -- still negative but darker than this morning :happydance:

Think ill get a high maybe weekend xx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> :hi: hedge, glad you came here i love this thread and all these ladies old or new are really really nice :thumbup:
> 
> I want to give you a warm welcome myself and hope you get some fun on this thread with all our moaning and highs, lows, peaks etc !
> 
> Anyway im feeling bit better still on a low but did an OPK at its darker -- still negative but darker than this morning :happydance:
> 
> Think ill get a high maybe weekend xx


hi fluffyblue, thanks for the welcome,:dance:
ok so i have some questions about my cycle and OPK's if thats ok. new to all of this. i'm currently CD 11 and started OPK on CD7 & 8 due to having some pain. OPK had 2 lines but one was lighter than the other darker on CD7 but lighter on CD8 gone by CD9. was this a positive OPK? i was always on the assumption we OV on CD14 how dumb...the other thing is i am CD11 but still spotting but its like water with a tinge of blood so not sure whats going on there. xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

hedgewitch - hon, I am so so sorry to hear about your heartbreak. It really puts things in perspective, I have completely forgotten what I was going to say here... Your beautiful memorial had me in tears. I am so sorry you and your family have had to suffer such loss. I hope you feel very welcome here, everyone is lovely and friendly. 

sk100 - It is heartbreaking to even think of what you must have gone through...

Huge sackfuls of extra sparkly babydust to both of you...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

clee - anything to report your end? 4dpo and I keep poking my boobs to see if they are sore (they're not!). Shameful...


----------



## modo

Hedge your memorial to your daughter was so moving:cry:

I wish you babydust and a very short stay at ttc:hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

:wave: Hedge, as the other said welcome!! This really is a great thread, and glad you have decided to jump right in! I am so very sorry for your loss, your memorial is beautiful and brought many tears to my eyes... Sk100 my heart goes out to you too, I can't even imagine how difficult everything was for both of you... 
Hedge As for your OPK I am not sure, it wasn't the same color or darker, so to me it is negative, but it is hard to say, not all women can pick up surges 100% (sometimes I can't either) What time of day did you do them? As for the watery CM w/ some spotting maybe that is ovulation? I know I have had spotting a couple of months during my O.
FluffyBlue glad you are feeling better, this darn little white friend is confusing me too this month I tell ya! I hope it goes to a low or peak tomorrow I am tired of seeing highs and not knowing if I actually O'd!

So totally just needing to put it out there... why is EVERYONE pregnant?!! Rant starting :haha: I was out shopping today with a friend and I swear there was like a dozen women with big gorgeous bellies... it made me nauseous, by like the 5th woman I was ready to cry... It is so hard to see everyone so preggo, I just want to have another little one so bad! It is hard seeing friends and family pregnant even total strangers while I am trying and having so may issues, it breaks my heart.... Ok rant over... 

Off topic - anyone watch the sitcom Glee? I don't know if it plays in the UK, but on the show last night the woman was told she was having a hysterical pregnancy, she wanted it so bad that her body thinks she is pregnant. How crazy is that, the mind is a powerful thing... God I am surprised I am not there yet! hehe!


----------



## livbaybee1

i seen some on ebay for good prices, some used because user fell pregnant but good condition apprently etc.
would u buy one of ebay ? you rekon they would work ok? x


----------



## moggymay

livbaybee1 said:


> i seen some on ebay for good prices, some used because user fell pregnant but good condition apprently etc.
> would u buy one of ebay ? you rekon they would work ok? x

I see know reason that they wouldnt, check out the completed sales for them and see what sort of prices they go for used. When I got mine they were all going for £45-50 so I figured the deal with sticks thrown in for £60 was go, think these days monitor plus sticks is £65 on Amazon so depends what you want to spend. Was reading the guide for mine yesterday to find when I can stop POAS as have had the low then the high then the peaks andnow have gone back down to high for one day then low? Does anybody know? Help please? The guide did have a symbol though for not working and it said this meant replacement required so guess it will be how much you are happy to trust the seller? Check their feedback and see what they have sold previously, always worth doing searches during late monring as you sometimes find bargain all in one deals for stuff that are gone by the early evening when everyone is coming home from work. Good luck with the search, I am enjoying mine so far as it tells me I O later than I had thought, maybe we have been :sex: at the wrong times til now? Just wish knew when could stop POAS! Have you tried the swap buy sell section on here for a CBFM?


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning peeps

Well im excited my first high :happydance::happydance: today on CD13, just text hubbs he on early shifts this week - our "sex week" begins, I could hear his groans 4 miles away

Hope you all have a good day bye y'all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## emsiee

Hedgewitch....Im so sorry for your loss.....xx


Fluffyblue, wahey!!! get going @ it!

Well, another bloody day of high for me, the stick looks like it does when i get a peak though, the lines are very dark so im going to take it as though Ovulation is imminent and think i will peak tomorrow...going to stay in hotel tonight so may just make the most of it! lol!


----------



## hedgewitch

queenemsie said:


> Hedgewitch....Im so sorry for your loss.....xx
> 
> 
> ...going to stay in hotel tonight so may just make the most of it! lol!


with OH i hope lol, thanks for the welcome girls,xxx:laugh2:


----------



## tortoise

Hedge / SK100 - I'm so sorry for your losses. I can't believe how much you've been through - my heart really goes out to you both. You're such strong ladies and I sincerely hope that babydust comes your way very soon. 

My update today - I got my first high - CD18. Am very excited. Am praying I get my peaks before I go away on Monday x x


----------



## Twinmad

fluffyblue said:


> Morning peeps
> 
> Well im excited my first high :happydance::happydance: today on CD13, just text hubbs he on early shifts this week - our "sex week" begins, I could hear his groans 4 miles away
> 
> Hope you all have a good day bye y'all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Wow!!! on CD13...there's still hope in the world then :thumbup: in good timing as well cos now I bet the entire weekend will be spent BDing, eating to refuel and more BDing :sex: :sex: :sex: :winkwink: :winkwink:

*hedgewitch/sk100 *- so sorry for your losses but that's what makes us stronger so here's buckets of :dust: to you both. My entire body is crossed for you ladies :hugs: :hugs:
p.s. - the memorial link is touching... you're a strong woman :hugs: :hugs:

:dust: :dust: TO ALL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies! I'm back from holiday! I see a bunch of new names, so hello to you :)

I can't possibly catch up with everything that's happened in the last week, so could someone please do me a quick update? Any more BFPs?

I ovulated while on holiday and had sex EVERY DAY. I am currently either 4 or 5 DPO.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hello ladies! I'm back from holiday! I see a bunch of new names, so hello to you :)
> 
> I can't possibly catch up with everything that's happened in the last week, so could someone please do me a quick update? Any more BFPs?
> 
> I ovulated while on holiday and had sex EVERY DAY. I am currently either 4 or 5 DPO.

Welcome back! Sounds like you had a very productive holiday... Very good timing for O!


----------



## tortoise

Do you experts recommend having sex every day during highs? As it's my first time using the CBFM I don't know when/if I'll get a peak.


----------



## sk100

I have been thinking the same thing. I got highs from CD8 to CD14. Peak on CD14. We BDd every day except one.


----------



## tortoise

what day are you on now SK? I'm assuming if I do peak I won't get many highs as I'm already on 18


----------



## sk100

cd 15. 2nd peak. Won't be bding tonight though.
Last month I only got 1 high and so not enough notice!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

tortoise said:


> Do you experts recommend having sex every day during highs? As it's my first time using the CBFM I don't know when/if I'll get a peak.

Hurray for your high tortoise!

I think most people bd every other day on their highs and on both peaks. But I guess it depends on how many highs you get... I have only had two cycles with my lovely little monitor and both times have only had one high before my peaks.

Looks like you may have a busy weekend ahead!


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> what day are you on now SK? I'm assuming if I do peak I won't get many highs as I'm already on 18

My first month using it too and I got peak 20 and 21, its now day 23 and it is still asking me to POAS???


----------



## Bella's Mamma

moggymay said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> what day are you on now SK? I'm assuming if I do peak I won't get many highs as I'm already on 18
> 
> My first month using it too and I got peak 20 and 21, its now day 23 and it is still asking me to POAS???Click to expand...

Mine did that this month too. I think it is programmed to ask for a complete set of either ten or twenty sticks each cycle. So if you have only used 7 by the time you peak it will still ask for the other 3... And if perhaps you have used 13 when you peak, it will still ask for the other 7. Does that make sense? Sorry, feel like I am waffling!

I ignored mine to save the sticks.


----------



## tortoise

Sue - thanks for your welcome - I hope the holiday did the job! 

Bella's mama -yes busy week ahead. hubby is a bit befuddled by the little white thang so he won't know what's hit him! 

Moggmay - how many highs did you get before the peak?


----------



## moggymay

4 before the 2 peaks and then 1 after them. Have PCOS so wasnt sure it would work but thought we'd give it a go as ttc for so long and dont want huge gap between them - will be 3 years if get lucky this month or next. Did learn i O later than I thought though so still positive so far ... CBFM takes the pressue off a little as you know when you can have a rest and when to focus your efforts. Apparently you should wear socks too!


----------



## moggymay

Question to all - do you have to use the sticks in sets of 10? confused as seems daft to keep POAS when peak has past but can i use the spares another momnth if there arent 10 of them from the same pack? So confusing and not something I want to get wrong!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Welcome back Sue! I hope you had a great holiday! Besides all the sex and all... hehe!
MoggyMay, once you get your peak you can stop POAS and ignore the requests IMO, to save your sticks...
Speaking of saving sticks I unfortunately am NOT doing that this cycle, I usually only need 7-8 sticks per cycle as I get my peak and stop using them, but this cycle has got me baffled! I have had 8 highs now and no peaks this time around! I am so annoyed... There is nothing like waiting for that little eggy to show up and it doesn't haha! I think I have already O'd but I will wait and see what tomorrow's temp is and decide if I will POAS or not, I have used 12 sticks this month BLAH! I have even tried using OPK's and didn't detect a surge either but have had on/off O pain and other signs so we'll see... I think I am 2 DPO ATM. Tried to DTD last night but DH was exhausted :nope: we had fun this morning but I think the "window" is closed hehe! On to the TWW yet again....
Have a good one everyone!


----------



## modo

Yikes ladies I have stretch marks on one of my breasts. To those of you ttcing longer than I have is this a part of ovulation? I have never had syrech marks there before!


----------



## urchin

welcome back sue :D sounds like your holiday was good for your soul, and absolutely perfect timing for a strumpfest.

tortoise - my pattern was at have sex for the 2 highs before peaks, on both peaks and then the high after if either of us had any energy left. working out which highs will come immediately before the peaks is kinda tricky, so mostly i just pounced on mr urch as much as possible when the monitor moved off low

news for me is that so far all is well with me and i have a midwives appointment on 29th sept (3 days after my 8 week scan) I don't think i'll begin to relax until i've seen a heartbeat, and won't be happy until i have passed the 12 week mark


----------



## Tulip

Glad it's all going well Urch and thanks for hanging around and keeping us all in line ;) We do need you to keep the Cheese Roll updated after all.

Hedge, I am sitting here sobbing in front of your memorial page to piglet. She was absolutely beautiful and I am so sorry for your loss. Thankfully you seem such a strong family. My heart goes out to you and sk100 in the hope you get your bfps soon.

Welcome back Fran, glad you had a productive week - hope it pays dividends in a fortnight or so!

9DPO for me today. Nothing doing, so accepted the offer of a little glass of wine in the office this afternoon. No point making myself even more miserable by enduring work without some Friday help.


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks for visiting my daughters memorial Tulip, i appreciate you taking the time,xxx


----------



## urchin

oooo yes, the cheese roll - who are the newbies to add in?


----------



## ACLIO

hedgewitch said:


> thanks for visiting my daughters memorial Tulip, i appreciate you taking the time,xxx

I'm so sorry for your loss. Your daughters memorial is beautiful xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Its day 5 on my monitor. I just want to poas to see what it say's does that sound silly lol I guess I've just got to wait till the morning


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> thanks for visiting my daughters memorial Tulip, i appreciate you taking the time,xxx
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss. Your daughters memorial is beautiful xxxClick to expand...

thankyou for taking the time to visit my daughters memorial,xxx


----------



## debgreasby

urchin said:


> oooo yes, the cheese roll - who are the newbies to add in?



Can i be on the cheese roll plz??

CD 24/24 for me, hoping AF doesn't show tomorrow, but feeling a bit crampy tonight. Bugger!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Temp was up in the post-OV range this morning! So now I can feel confident that I did ovulate and I am in the 2WW. 

Deb - fingers crossed for you today!

Aclio - you got to POAS today! Yay!


----------



## Megg33k

I've been a bit MIA for 2 days... but I'm back. I'm still getting Highs as of this morning. I've had O pains for 2 days now, but temp hasn't proven O and the sticks seem to still suggest that I'm headed toward it... estrogen getting lighter and LH getting darker still. I was expecting to be in the 2ww by now. Heck, maybe I didn't O when I thought last month and missed it completely! That would be something, eh?

Welcome to the new ladies! So sorry to hear about the losses. Your daughter's memorial page is beautiful, hedge! :hugs: to you both... I can't imagine! Buckets of baby dust and a short stay in TTC! Happy endings to all!


----------



## Twinmad

cheeseroll??? I'm lost but count me in all the same CD13 of 29

:dust: to all


----------



## modo

Hope you had a great vacation Fran!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies,
ok so been reading up on this temping business. before OV temp range 36.1-36.4 and after OV 36.4-37.1 is what i've read is this right?
also cd14 still spotting,:growlmad: NEVER had anything like this, always been 28 day cycle with AF stopping completely after 4 days Never had this spotting in my life so not sure whats going on.:wacko: cd7 and cd8 showed a faintish pos OPK that was stronger on cd 8 and had OV pain but went away again by cd9 and have had all neg OPK since then. did i OV then? silly but i took my temp this morning and it was 36.4. so what does that mean? if anything?
my cbfm arrived yesterday morning and i am sooo excited lol. got DH thinking of a name for my little friend:rofl:
xxx


----------



## ACLIO

hedge witch - Sorry I can't offer any advice on temping I've only just started myself. Today was also my first day of POAS for the CBFM. It showed low fertility what I expect I just hope I get high's and peaks. 

I do have a question for the experts though are the two blue lines on the stick control lines?


----------



## debgreasby

:witch: got me today, bang on time....damn the pain!!!!!

So in a mad cleaning frenzy to take my mind off the disappointment!

Will reset Herbert tomorrow and hope to see a peak this cycle instead of highs.

GL to all those still in with a chance xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

debgreasby said:


> :witch: got me today, bang on time....damn the pain!!!!!
> 
> So in a mad cleaning frenzy to take my mind off the disappointment!
> 
> Will reset Herbert tomorrow and hope to see a peak this cycle instead of highs.
> 
> GL to all those still in with a chance xxx

sorry to hear that debgreasby,xxx:kiss:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> hedge witch - Sorry I can't offer any advice on temping I've only just started myself. Today was also my first day of POAS for the CBFM. It showed low fertility what I expect I just hope I get high's and peaks.
> 
> I do have a question for the experts though are the two blue lines on the stick control lines?

Step away from the lines! None of us know what they mean, it's best to ignore them and just go with what the CBFM says.



debgreasby said:


> :witch: got me today, bang on time....damn the pain!!!!!
> 
> So in a mad cleaning frenzy to take my mind off the disappointment!
> 
> Will reset Herbert tomorrow and hope to see a peak this cycle instead of highs.
> 
> GL to all those still in with a chance xxx

Oh dear, what a shame. It's always so disappointing. Have a glass (or several) of wine. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## ACLIO

I'm so sorry :witch: got you. Is that a bottle of wine I hear calling tonight. Try and stay positive xxxx


----------



## debgreasby

ACLIO said:


> I'm so sorry :witch: got you. Is that a bottle of wine I hear calling tonight. Try and stay positive xxxx

Yeah lol.... i believe my Facebook status reads ..." Debbie Greasby is going to get so drunk tonight that she can't remember her name! "


Ah well, onwards and upwards... might as well get my money's worth out of Herbert!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi good afternoon hope we are all well.

Im in shock as I think I may ovulate early this cycle thanks to my B100 !

My OPK are 99% darker and my EWCM is present and correct and im soooo excited cause maybe I will have a longer LP which is something.

So Mr Fluff and I have no kids today so we are planning a :sex: weekend ! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## urchin

Ok, I have updated the cheeseroll, debgreasby, Twinmad, hedgewitch and Aclio - you're all in!

It's on page 200 ... go and have a looksie :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Aww sorry Deb!! :hugs: hope you have a few tonight and feel better!
Go Fluffy :sex: weekend! Woo hoo! I am going to be doing the same thing hopefully as DH leaves Monday for 2 weeks on business! :cry:
Urchin glad everything is going well for you, thanks for updating our cheese log! 
As for me, my white friend is an enemy this month BLAH! Really not behaving! It appears as though I am 3DPO and ovulated however my friend is giving me highs and asking for sticks humph! Silly thing! Oh well... FX'd but I am thinking I am out this month as I don't think we :sex: enough... Have a good one all!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here is the cheese roll C & P and sorted into alphabetical order for our convenience :)

*
Team ClearBlue Wonders*
555ann555*:bfp:
Aclio
AJpeartree*:bfp:
Babynumber1*:bfp:
Backtoback
banana1975
beachlover1
Bellas Mamma
Berrysmoothie
Bingo
Bishopsbird
cath*:bfp:
chanel
cheerfulangel
chele*:bfp:
cleebyjeeby*
debgreasby
Donutty Donut
EmmaM2
EternalRose*:bfp:
FBbaby
fizz63
fluffyblue
fluxuspoem*:bfp:
Frank83
freefalling
fuzzylu
garkat*:bfp:
ginger863
HayleyJJ
heavenly
hedgewitch
honey08*:bfp:
hpjagged
ineedaseed
Jessa
kat08
LadyK
lili24
lilicat*:bfp:
littledemonme*:bfp:
loopylou86
Lou78*:bfp:
loulou1979*:bfp:
mama2connor
mammawannabe
Miss Kitty
miss-boo*:bfp:
Modo
Mrs_N
mrsclegg
MrsDoddy*:bfp:
NewYearNewME
pasteljay
pennypoptart*:bfp:
Pimms
princessleah*:bfp:
queenemsie
RedRose*:bfp:
scorpiodragon
sh77
SisterDisco-x
SonnyEm
Sparklestar
Su B*:bfp:
Sue Dunhym
sweetie_c*:bfp:
The Stick
Trinity42
tryingtochill
Tulip
Twinmad
Urchin*:bfp:
xjulesx


----------



## urchin

now that's just too sensible for words Ms Dunhym :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

In fact, because I like this kind of thing, I have created a spreadsheet :blush:

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

If you would like to let me know what cycle TTC you are on and how old you are, I can add that to the spreadsheet as well, as well as any comments you'd like to make.

Urch, hope you don't mind me taking over :D


----------



## urchin

noooo geek away to your heart's content hon :D

And pretty glorious the spreadsheet is too!
My details are (and I can feel the need for a new column coming on here):
Age 39
cycles TTC 9
(of those) cycles TTC with CBFM 3

:D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cycles with CBFM, good call. Have added that column in. Other suggestions welcome.


----------



## modo

Age 30
Cycles 2
Cycles on CBFM: 2

I have a monstrous headache and going to bed. I hope everyone enjoys their afternoon :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo loves it Fran! I am a total geek when it comes to this stuff! 

Details are... 32 soon to be 33 eeeek!
total cycles (since MMC) 5 with CBFM 4


----------



## fluffyblue

ok here goes

aged 37
TTC Cycles since MMC - 3
CBFM Cycles 2
Total TTC Cycles 18


----------



## emsiee

Peak day for me at long last!!!

my details as follows: 

Aged 29 (30 in 4 weeks)

TTC cycle 12
Cycle 3 of CBFM

Cheers x


----------



## hedgewitch

ok this cycle i'm currently on has been our first try after losing our daughter so does that count as one as i'm only half way through?
and i'm due to use my cbfm for the first time next cycle other than that details are

age 34
TTC cycle 1
with cbfm not as yet
xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, all added. I will update as we go and you can let me know if/when things change :)


----------



## Megg33k

ACLIO said:


> I do have a question for the experts though are the two blue lines on the stick control lines?

The line closest to the wick is your LH level. It gets DARKER as LH goes UP... as expected.

The other line isn't a control line. It measure estrogen. It gets LIGHTER as your estrogen goes UP... backwards from normal.

Low: Very dark estrogen line, light or non-existant LH line
High: Varying shades of estrogen line, varying shades of darker LH line
Peak: Very light estrogen line, very dark LH line

We're not supposed to look at them... I'm sure I never do. ;)


So, I'm still waiting for a Peak. LH is still going up.. might get some OPKs today just to double check the little white guy. Temp is still weird and unhelpful.

Age: 28
TTC cycles: 2
CBFM cycles: 1
TTC #1


----------



## ACLIO

27 (28 in 2 weeks)
TTC cycle 5
TTC cycle 1 with CBFM


----------



## ACLIO

Megg33k said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> I do have a question for the experts though are the two blue lines on the stick control lines?
> 
> The line closest to the wick is your LH level. It gets DARKER as LH goes UP... as expected.
> 
> The other line isn't a control line. It measure estrogen. It gets LIGHTER as your estrogen goes UP... backwards from normal.
> 
> Low: Very dark estrogen line, light or non-existant LH line
> High: Varying shades of estrogen line, varying shades of darker LH line
> Peak: Very light estrogen line, very dark LH line
> 
> We're not supposed to look at them... I'm sure I never do. ;)
> 
> 
> So, I'm still waiting for a Peak. LH is still going up.. might get some OPKs today just to double check the little white guy. Temp is still weird and unhelpful.
> 
> Age: 28
> TTC cycles: 2
> CBFM cycles: 1
> TTC #1Click to expand...


Thank you, I was just really curious. You are a true expert xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

ACLIO said:


> Thank you, I was just really curious. You are a true expert xxxx

I'm what you are... CURIOUS! I can't see line and not know what they mean... even if I'm not supposed to look. LOL I don't work that way, but I envy those who do. I'm only nuts enough to spend hours looking for the answer I require to satisfy my ever dwindling sanity! :hugs: Best of luck to you, hun!

P.S. Can I be added to the cheese roll? I put up my stats before I realized I wasn't on the list! LOL


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi everyone, 
Hope we're all well -i've been v busy with work so not been on a lot........
I'm waiting for dreaded WITCH due on anytime monday onwards tho technically she could
Fly in today or tomorrow.......... Fingers crossed she doesn't show up but think I'd be extremely lucky to get BFP first cycle! 
Hello to bella's mamma my cycle buddy! How's it going ?? Any news? When u testing? I've done about 4 already but no joy as yet! Convinced I'm not pg this month!
Good luck to all + welcome to all the newbies (tortoise, acilo, moggymay, hedgewitch +anyone else I've forgot sorry) 
Xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

well now 12DPO, no symptoms, well have sore breasts still but get that everytime before AF. have no other symptoms that Af is on her way either. im slightly conserned as if she is late i could possibly be on for the wedding or the honeymoon (which really dont want)
How soon can you test? if i dont get a :bfp: then will need to start taking medication to stop af ariving untill after the holiday.

anyway to add My stats
im 25
cycle number 1 (well was not preventing for a year before, but getting serious now)
cycle 1 with the monitor.

hope you are all having a good weekend.
xxxx


----------



## MummyMagic

I've got one of these too, first month of using it and unfortunately got AF today. But it is very useful and certainly took alot of the stress out of TTC for me, I would definately recommend them and hope to get my BFP next month xx


----------



## LadyK

Well I'm back from my holiday! Unfortunately with a stinking cold :-( Had a great time though! Have read through some of the posts since before I left but not all! Thinking of doing an early test tomorrow. The first few days following O I had cramps and shooting pains in my boobs, but I've not had this for quite a few days now. Have noticed CM on and off over the last week which is unusual for me, I'm lucky to spot it at the right time of the month never mind the wrong time! Got v excited on Tuesday as when I wiped I saw a few tiny tiny tiny red spots on the toilet paper but it was only that once and I thought it was probably too early then for implantation bleeding. Have felt fine all week apart from tired, but we've been doing a lot of walking so that could be why, and of course I now have a cold. Anyway I've avoided alcohol and cheesecake (my 2 favourite holiday things) for a whole week so I'm hoping it was worth it! Will let you know any news when I decide to test!


----------



## moggymay

Daft question Im sure but how soon would a test show BFP? My cycles are irregular and using CBFM for first time this month, on day 24 and got peaks on days 20 and 21. My cycle has never been regular but wondering how soon it would show given I never know if AF is late or if it is a longer cycle. If I did a test on day 28 would that show or should I wait longer? Advice please - ooh and please could I go on the cheese roll? ttc 14months focused ttc for 2 cycles first cycle with CBFM age 33. Wonder what I should call my lil white friend?


----------



## Megg33k

If your peaks were on 20 and 21, you likely O'd on 21 or 22... unless you were saying you O'd on day 24... I'm not sure what the "day 24" part was about. So, you should technically wait 14 days from then for the most accurate answer... but I'd say you would have a decent chance of getting a :bfp: by 10dpo... just expect that you might have a false negative that early.


----------



## Tulip

Loving the cheesy spreadsheet Fran. My figures:

Age 29.
TTC cycle 9.
With monitor: 1.


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies i need some advice i apologise now if TMI.xxx
ok so been spotting straight from my AF as you now from my previous posts. so we :sex: yesterday aft and i used my preseed for the :spermy:. after the bleeding stopped and only had the tiniest of spots this morning. we :sex: again this afternoon and i then had a snooze as not been feeling well. when i got up i have started to lose fresh pink blood now? any ideas on what it could be.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

It almost sounds like a hormonal thing, hun. I'm not sure though. I wish I had a better answer.

As for the apology of possibly TMI... there is no such thing around here. No apologies for TMI... because there is never TOO MUCH info about what you have going on... especially if it's related to a question. The more info the better, really. :) There was a thread a couple weeks back, and we've all agreed: DOWN WITH TMI!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> It almost sounds like a hormonal thing, hun. I'm not sure though. I wish I had a better answer.
> 
> As for the apology of possibly TMI... there is no such thing around here. No apologies for TMI... because there is never TOO MUCH info about what you have going on... especially if it's related to a question. The more info the better, really. :) There was a thread a couple weeks back, and we've all agreed: DOWN WITH TMI!

ah yes i remember that one,:dohh:
i was wondering if i had maybe had something left behind after i delivered my daughter, with her being stillborn with cord problems, i had bled inside alot and they removed a large quantity of blood clots by hand that had accumalated. had chronic backache since i had her too but put it down to the epidural problems, but am now wondering as its not normal that i've spotted for so long. but would i have continued to have my AF??xxx


----------



## Mrs_N

hey girls, no time to read through the MANY pages I've missed! Been working, on call this week so crazy busy. 
17th high in a row today, yes I'm bored silly by it!


----------



## sk100

Wow Sue - that is so cool. My stats:

Age 32
TTC cycles 4
CBFM cycles 2

Please can I share a spreadsheet idea. I don't know if it is feasible as a group thing but for both months, I have been colour coding my lows (red), highs (orange), peaks (green), AF (bright red) (yes, orginal) for each CD so that it is easy to compare changes each month. In each cell, I also note whether I BDd. I love it!

Would be great to compare CBFM stats.


x


----------



## vkj73

sue,
love the spreadsheet! i would also love to be included. i'm about to purchase my first cbfm.

here are my stats:

age: 36
ttc cycles: 10
ttc #1
this will be my first cycle with cbfm.

thanks :hug:


----------



## scorpiodragon

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It almost sounds like a hormonal thing, hun. I'm not sure though. I wish I had a better answer.
> 
> As for the apology of possibly TMI... there is no such thing around here. No apologies for TMI... because there is never TOO MUCH info about what you have going on... especially if it's related to a question. The more info the better, really. :) There was a thread a couple weeks back, and we've all agreed: DOWN WITH TMI!
> 
> ah yes i remember that one,:dohh:
> i was wondering if i had maybe had something left behind after i delivered my daughter, with her being stillborn with cord problems, i had bled inside alot and they removed a large quantity of blood clots by hand that had accumalated. had chronic backache since i had her too but put it down to the epidural problems, but am now wondering as its not normal that i've spotted for so long. but would i have continued to have my AF??xxxClick to expand...

Hedge, everyone is different, I bled then spotted for 4 weeks after my MMC in April and it was early (9 weeks) then I got a week break then a real AF... Are you going in to your Dr. for a follow up? If not I would schedule one just to put your mind at ease... your hormones are all over the place IMO, which is totally normal, it may take a little while to settle you know? :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Age - 34
TTC - cycle 4
CBFM - 2nd cycle


----------



## tortoise

Tortoise - age 30
TTC #1
Cycle 3 
Cycle 1 with CBFM

Day 20 and it's my 3rd high- managed to change my Monday flight to Tuesday so still have a small hope of peak coming before I go away!


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> In fact, because I like this kind of thing, I have created a spreadsheet :blush:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> If you would like to let me know what cycle TTC you are on and how old you are, I can add that to the spreadsheet as well, as well as any comments you'd like to make.
> 
> Urch, hope you don't mind me taking over :D

Just scrolled back through a few pages this morning and found this one! My stats are:

Age 39
Cycles 2
Cycles with CBFM 2

Took an early test this morning - BFN. Well there's a surprise! Feeling sorry for myself as full of cold and have to go back to work tomorrow after a week off! Got boring chores to do today like washing and shopping so whoppee what a fun day I'm going to have!


----------



## tortoise

a quick question on the CBFM - as I'm in the US this week - 5 hours behind UK time - do I do my testing adapted to US time or do I stick with UK time (ie get up at 3am to POAS!) - worked out if that's the case my testing window is 11.30pm - 5.30am. Does anyone have any advice? It's my first CBFM month and I travel a lot so I'll be a very exhausted tortoise at this rate!


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls hope we are all well, well im on cloud 9:cloud9:

Cycle 2 using CBFM, 2 highs and 1st peak today I cant believe it there was me moaning about getting a high so late and im only on CD15 think the B100 has worked or my body has ignored the chemical I had last month (basically AF was due 5 days before it came so technically would make me CV20 if I was on old cycle) but I am not thinking negativally like that !

Excuse me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just had to do that im chuffed we have only BD 5 times so far, last Monday, Wednesday thursday Saturday and today so those :spermy: will be good and strong although hubby and I had a spat last night becuase he couldnt "get it hard" !!

So im just praying my temp goes up tomorrow or Monday (I ovulated after 1st peak last cycle)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> a quick question on the CBFM - as I'm in the US this week - 5 hours behind UK time - do I do my testing adapted to US time or do I stick with UK time (ie get up at 3am to POAS!) - worked out if that's the case my testing window is 11.30pm - 5.30am. Does anyone have any advice? It's my first CBFM month and I travel a lot so I'll be a very exhausted tortoise at this rate!

Are you close to your Peak day? If not, then you could skip a day and then save your FMU until the evening and test then? 



fluffyblue said:


> Morning girls hope we are all well, well im on cloud 9:cloud9:
> 
> Cycle 2 using CBFM, 2 highs and 1st peak today I cant believe it there was me moaning about getting a high so late and im only on CD15 think the B100 has worked or my body has ignored the chemical I had last month (basically AF was due 5 days before it came so technically would make me CV20 if I was on old cycle) but I am not thinking negativally like that !
> 
> Excuse me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just had to do that im chuffed we have only BD 5 times so far, last Monday, Wednesday thursday Saturday and today so those :spermy: will be good and strong although hubby and I had a spat last night becuase he couldnt "get it hard" !!
> 
> So im just praying my temp goes up tomorrow or Monday (I ovulated after 1st peak last cycle)

Hurrah!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok guys, the spreadsheet is updated: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en :D

As for me, 6 DPO and no symptoms. Feeling pretty chilled about the 2WW this month. Obviously, I'd like it to be Thursday (when I am due on) but I don't feel quite as obsessive as I did last month.


----------



## scorpiodragon

tortoise said:


> a quick question on the CBFM - as I'm in the US this week - 5 hours behind UK time - do I do my testing adapted to US time or do I stick with UK time (ie get up at 3am to POAS!) - worked out if that's the case my testing window is 11.30pm - 5.30am. Does anyone have any advice? It's my first CBFM month and I travel a lot so I'll be a very exhausted tortoise at this rate!

hmmm... I don't know what to suggest Tortoise... maybe what Fran said and save your FMU... I think you are close to your peak though right? so FX'd that you get your peak tomorrow before you leave :sex: with OH and then go on your trip? :haha: 'cause after that you won't need to POAS once you get your peak... Maybe call the help line and see what they suggest? Wouldn't it be great if the internal clock adjusted worldwide for reasons like this? Good luck and have a great trip!


----------



## scorpiodragon

As for me 4 DPO and BORING no symptoms or obsessing this month, actually less than the last few... I have just got to get my head wrapped around the fact that I will get pregnant when I get pregnant... this whole TTC is really taking over my life and I have to relax you know? On the other hand I think my thermometer is busted as I have had flat temps for 4 days... going to go and buy another one today and see if it makes a difference. Going to the inlaws tonight for dinner... then saying goodbye to DH for 2 weeks :cry: we have never been apart for that long (at most a week) it is going to be weird! Hope you're all well...


----------



## Capsicum

Hello ClearBlue Wonders!

Here are my details for the spreadsheet Fran:

Age: 36
cycles TTC: 8
(of those) cycles TTC with CBFM: 7

Comments: On many cycles I believe we may not have done it early enough, i.e. we tended to wait until the CBFM said PEAK before we did it, when we should have really done it more often leading up to PEAK. On the month I got the BFP I made sure we did it even if the CBFM said low (knowing that I would ovulate a few days later).


----------



## Twinmad

Hey ClearBlue Wonderers,

My stats are:
Age - 24
TTC cycles - 2
CbFM cycles - 2

Good work with the spreadsheet hun :dust: to ALL


----------



## tortoise

scorpiodragon said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> a quick question on the CBFM - as I'm in the US this week - 5 hours behind UK time - do I do my testing adapted to US time or do I stick with UK time (ie get up at 3am to POAS!) - worked out if that's the case my testing window is 11.30pm - 5.30am. Does anyone have any advice? It's my first CBFM month and I travel a lot so I'll be a very exhausted tortoise at this rate!
> 
> hmmm... I don't know what to suggest Tortoise... maybe what Fran said and save your FMU... I think you are close to your peak though right? so FX'd that you get your peak tomorrow before you leave :sex: with OH and then go on your trip? :haha: 'cause after that you won't need to POAS once you get your peak... Maybe call the help line and see what they suggest? Wouldn't it be great if the internal clock adjusted worldwide for reasons like this? Good luck and have a great trip!Click to expand...

Thanks Fran and Scorpio for the advice. I'm only in NY for two days so I might just grit my teeth and set the alarm for 4am! As it's my first month I want to get it right. You're right that I'm hopefully going to peak sometime soon (day 20 today - I've had three highs) although I'm not convinced I ovulate as I have very irregular cycles and don't seem to have any CM at all.

I know exactly what you mean about the stress of this - I didn't think I'd get stressed by it but I already am! I hope you enjoy your last days with OH and don't miss him too much when he's away x x


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> a quick question on the CBFM - as I'm in the US this week - 5 hours behind UK time - do I do my testing adapted to US time or do I stick with UK time (ie get up at 3am to POAS!) - worked out if that's the case my testing window is 11.30pm - 5.30am. Does anyone have any advice? It's my first CBFM month and I travel a lot so I'll be a very exhausted tortoise at this rate!
> 
> hmmm... I don't know what to suggest Tortoise... maybe what Fran said and save your FMU... I think you are close to your peak though right? so FX'd that you get your peak tomorrow before you leave :sex: with OH and then go on your trip? :haha: 'cause after that you won't need to POAS once you get your peak... Maybe call the help line and see what they suggest? Wouldn't it be great if the internal clock adjusted worldwide for reasons like this? Good luck and have a great trip!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Fran and Scorpio for the advice. I'm only in NY for two days so I might just grit my teeth and set the alarm for 4am! As it's my first month I want to get it right. You're right that I'm hopefully going to peak sometime soon (day 20 today - I've had three highs) although I'm not convinced I ovulate as I have very irregular cycles and don't seem to have any CM at all.
> 
> I know exactly what you mean about the stress of this - I didn't think I'd get stressed by it but I already am! I hope you enjoy your last days with OH and don't miss him too much when he's away x xClick to expand...

Tortoise - stick with it, i have irregular cycles, this is my first month using the CBFM and after 3 days of high I got peak on 20 and 21. Maybe you could plan where you are going to be for each cycle and pick the time to press m to fit in best with your plans. You could collect early morning sample to test later when you are home and make it easier when you are away from home so that you just POAS at a reasonable time. Stressful enough ttc without having to contend with time diffs, you would think CB could make an extra button to press to aid with time changes! FX your peak arrives tomorrow. Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## moggymay

Meant to say also that not everyone has CM (notices it anyway)


----------



## vkj73

i found this, thought it might help.

"When you press the M Button you tell the monitor that your period has started and a new monthly cycle has begun. *When you press the button you also establish the six hours each day during which you can do a test. This is called the "testing window." The testing window should be set so that it is convenient for you to test the first urine of the day both on weekdays and the weekend.* At the start of each new cycle you can either press your M Button at the same time as you did on your previous cycle, or if you wish, you can change your testing window by setting the M Button at a different time. Remember, your testing window must be convenient for you to test the first urine of each day."

i'm going to buy mine today:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Well girls... I got my 11th High today. It's CD18 technically, CD17 according to the CBFM. The lack of Peak is starting to get to me. I'm concerned I won't be seeing one at all. It'll only ask for 8 more days. To make it worse, my temps are wacko. I've had ov pains the last 3 nights. I'm nauseous this afternoon for no reason. I'm losing my mind!


----------



## Mrs_N

well i went down to low today *sigh* so thats 17 highs, no peak, and then low. 

my stats for the spread sheet (fab idea btw!) 
cycles ttc: 7
cbfm cycles: 1
age: 25
comments: irregular ?anovulatory


----------



## mrsclegg

Day 12 on my CBFM (day 13 of cycle) and still showing low - I'm so fed up :-( keep telling myself it's only first cycle using CBFM but I'm so impatient! 

Oh my stats are:
cycles ttc: 17
cbfm cycles: 1
age: 33


----------



## Megg33k

Mrs_N said:


> well i went down to low today *sigh* so thats 17 highs, no peak, and then low.
> 
> my stats for the spread sheet (fab idea btw!)
> cycles ttc: 7
> cbfm cycles: 1
> age: 25
> comments: irregular ?anovulatory

That does not give me much hope. :(

Sorry, hun. That sucks! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

mrsclegg said:


> Day 12 on my CBFM (day 13 of cycle) and still showing low - I'm so fed up :-( keep telling myself it's only first cycle using CBFM but I'm so impatient!
> 
> Oh my stats are:
> cycles ttc: 17
> cbfm cycles: 1
> age: 33

Stick with it! You dont mention how long your cycles are so I dont know if day 13 would be a usual peak for that cycle length. Anyone know the average day to peak? My peak came on 20/21 so if you go with that you have another week to go Mrs Clegg. Chin up and try to let the monitor take the stress - just BD when it says high or peak and practise BDing when it doesnt! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

:flower:morning ladies
hope you are all well. quick question to anyone temping. woke up this morning but found it extremely hard to actually "wake" up so ended up dozing for an hour, turning over in bed i realised i hadn't done my temp when i had first woke, it read 36.6 so do i adjust this temp or mark it as that? thanks,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

If you mark it as 36.6 with the correct testing time, your charting site will likely pay less attention to that particular temp because of possible fluctuation. If you wanted to adjust it, it would likely be ~36.49. This site: https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php adjusts temps for you, if it would make you feel better about it! :)

As for me... I got OPKs to back up my CBFM. I couldn't quite believe that I shouldn't have had a Peak yesterday. So, I took an OPK tonight, and it's about as dark as or darker than I've ever seen one of mine. It's not "positive" by the instruction standards... but I know that those standards don't mean much sometimes. So, I'm going to proceed as if today was a + OPK. I might actually put in a + for yesterday too, as my LH line was darker yesterday, so I have a feeling it would have been an even closer to or maybe completely positive OPK if I'd taken one!

I've attached a pic of the test from tonight. I also picked up an actual BBT thermometer, because mine was apparently crap! LOL So, we'll see if I can maybe still catch O. If not, I think I covered my bases in the :sex: department! :)
 



Attached Files:







opk913.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 26


----------



## The Stick

Hi Ladies

I am actually considering a tempory seperation with my little white friend. I not sure it works for me. Cycle 1 had Peaks, Cycle 2 no peaks just Highs but clear temp rise, EWCM and a 28 day cycle (usual for me)

This cycle have had another high CD15 (have run out of sticks now), It asked for my first stick cd 7 and it went straight to High with no low but the last 3 days my temp has gone from 36.0 - 36.3's to 36.7,36.7,36.6. So this is a fairly clear indication of 'O' right? Also had EWCM around the days before temp rise plus seriously sore nips for last 4 days - they are not as sore today.


So it would look like on paper and symtoms that I have 'O'ed last 2 cycles but monitor just stays at High :shrug: Do you think my LH surge is too low to pick up????? - I have never had luck with OPK's either. My temps don't indicate anovulatary cycles and my cycles are 28/29 days long


Don't Know what to believe ARRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGHHHHHHH! - Machine or what my chart is saying. Am I still in with a chance this cycle? xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone...

8dpo for me and I am not happy. We had a lovely weekend away with our friends BUT they kept asking when we were having number 2 and it drove me mad. Basically, we got married at the same time, had number 1 within a few months of each other and now their number 2 is 6 months so they are wondering where ours is. I had to grit my teeth so many times. To make things worse I started brown spotting while we were there at just 7dpo. This is really early even for me! I was really really hoping vit B complex would help me out this month, especially as I o'd one day early. Arrrggghhhhh!!! 
I had my 21 day blood test today so maybe that will reveal something. 
Running out of PMA now, please send me some lovely ladies...

Clee - not poas yet as I was feeling quietly confident with dodgy tummy, spots I don't usually get, tiredness and lots of strange cramps. Now just feeling rubbish. Hope you have better luck than me this month hon x

Oh my stats are...
Age - 35 (uh oh)...
ttc - number 2
ttc - 5 cycles
ttc with cbfm - 2 cycles

Loving the spreadsheet!

xxxxxx


----------



## The Stick

Sue Dunhym said:


> In fact, because I like this kind of thing, I have created a spreadsheet :blush:
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> If you would like to let me know what cycle TTC you are on and how old you are, I can add that to the spreadsheet as well, as well as any comments you'd like to make.
> 
> Urch, hope you don't mind me taking over :D

Hi Sue great idea,

Here's mine

Age 37
TTC 6 months (3rd cycle with CBFM)
BFP with first cycle using CBFM - ended in early m/c


----------



## FBbaby

I haven't posted for some time, been absorbed with trying to sell my house, but still enjoy coming to read about the ups and downs of the cbfm whenever I get a chance.

A special hello to Hedge whose story has brought tears to my eyes. I remember reading your thread in the miscarriage section a few weeks after I experienced mine and thinking how wonderful you were. I still think you are the most amazing inspiration here and I admire your determination and courage. I know it will bring you that much longed for baby in the end because you just deserve it more than anyone else.

Congratulations to the bfp and hope many more are to come. 

I'm on dpo1, and after Sticks intervention, which indicates how the monitor can be doing things of his own, I thought I would also share that the monitor is not as reliable with me as expected either. In my case, I do get the normal highs and then peaks but....I am pretty sure now that the last cycle and this one, I am ovulating on the day of the first peak, and probably earlier in the day than later. I suspected that last cycle as my temp went up on the day of the second peak and side pains were not present any longer, but it is confirmed this cycle again. I had a peak yesterday at cd11 and wasn't surprised as my ovaries had felt so bloated the previous day, but by the afternoon, the pain was gone. I did an opk around lunch time yesterday and line was there, but not as dark as test, did another 5 hours later holding my wee and line was then just faint. Temperature was significantly up this morning, confirming that ovulation has indeed taken place yesterday.

Until now, I assumed that a peak meant that ovualtion was ABOUT to take place, just like opks indicate that ovulation should take place witin 24-48 hours. Last month, OH and I didn't bd until the evening of the first peak (and only three days before) thinking it was the best time and assuming I would ovulate the following day. I now know that it wasn't the ultimate timing. In my case, I suspect my hormones rise very quickly and only a few hours before ovulation. Thankfully, we did bd the evening before my peak and in the morning, so I think we have better chance this time. Anyway, all this to confirm that indeed, we should also bd during our highs , especially if these are short (only had two highs before peaks the past two cycles) and not just wait for a peak.

The Stick, it is indeed odd that the monitor is not giving you a peak, but if you have a clearly defined temperature rise that holds for 10 days +, then you can be reassured that you are indeed ovulating. It might very well be that your surge is very brief and can only be picked up within a few hours, maybe even less, and that is not when you tested these last two cycles. 

Megg, it looks like we might now be testing buddies xx I'm bracing myself to fight the uncontrollable obsessive feelings that are bound to fall upon me once again... Going to take quite a lot of rehearsing of 'I shall not read anything into symptoms, I shall not use toilet paper but for its intended purposes, I shall not deliberate for hours whether to poas to not' to insure state of sanity remains!

Baby dust to everyone xx


----------



## FBbaby

bella's Mamma, we posted at the same time. Sending you tons of pma. I know the feeling of pressure by others. I had my first child three months before and my second 6 weeks before a friend of mine. She then on having number three whilst I separated from my children's dad. 4 years later, I met my now OH, and decided to try for a baby. I told her about it and she informed that she was feeling broody too and wanted another one, but her husband wasn't keen and so would try to talk him around the idea. I then fell pg, miscarried and started ttc again in July, at which time she told me that her husband had now agreed and they would try ttc too. She then told me on Friday that she was pg, first month off the pill. I am sincerely delighted for her and I am very touched that she told me rather then keeping a secret, which would have been more hurtful anyway, but of course can't help but feel that it is a bit 'unfair'. Still, life is not always fair when you expect it to be, and I am massively grateful that I have met my wonderful partner and that I am given the chance to become a mum again. 

Hope the results of the test will come back fine. When will you get them? Don't give up on the vit B, it took me a couple of months to see the difference, and it's really on the 4th that my LP extended by 2 days with no spotting at all.

For the spreadsheet:
age: 38 (39 in Nov)
ttc: 5 months
ttc with cbfm: 5 months. Got a bfp first month using, now on 3rd cycle since m/c.

Very similar to you the Stick and looks like we are at the same cycle stage too.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

FBbaby said:


> bella's Mamma, we posted at the same time. Sending you tons of pma. I know the feeling of pressure by others. I had my first child three months before and my second 6 weeks before a friend of mine. She then on having number three whilst I separated from my children's dad. 4 years later, I met my now OH, and decided to try for a baby. I told her about it and she informed that she was feeling broody too and wanted another one, but her husband wasn't keen and so would try to talk him around the idea. I then fell pg, miscarried and started ttc again in July, at which time she told me that her husband had now agreed and they would try ttc too. She then told me on Friday that she was pg, first month off the pill. I am sincerely delighted for her and I am very touched that she told me rather then keeping a secret, which would have been more hurtful anyway, but of course can't help but feel that it is a bit 'unfair'. Still, life is not always fair when you expect it to be, and I am massively grateful that I have met my wonderful partner and that I am given the chance to become a mum again.
> 
> Hope the results of the test will come back fine. When will you get them? Don't give up on the vit B, it took me a couple of months to see the difference, and it's really on the 4th that my LP extended by 2 days with no spotting at all.
> 
> For the spreadsheet:
> age: 38 (39 in Nov)
> ttc: 5 months
> ttc with cbfm: 5 months. Got a bfp first month using, now on 3rd cycle since m/c.
> 
> Very similar to you the Stick and looks like we are at the same cycle stage too.

Thanks FBbaby, it is hard not to look around and see all the newborns and lovely big bellies and wish it was you... Especially when it is close friends as you are so torn between the happiness you feel for them and the 'wish it was me' monster. I do just look at my beautiful DD and feel blessed to have her. Then I feel guilty that I am not giving her a little brother or sister... Oh how ttc messes with our minds!

Glad your friend was honest with you though, it must have been pretty hard for her to tell you. Really sorry about your mc hon...

I will keep on with the vit b and maybe up my dose a bit (I am on 50's). Is there anything else you did to help your LP?

Test results due back at the end of the week so I will make an appointment for Monday to discuss results with my doc... At least she seems to be listening to my concerns.

Babydust to us all!


----------



## sk100

Sue I was thinking that maybe we could get some stats from ladies the 1st tri section who got BFPs using the CBFM. Would be great to see how many CBFM cycles it took.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies 2nd peak for me wohoooo so BD this morning, hubby not performing very well this cycle so who knows.

Anyway got my docs appointment on 28th September for my MC results and its the day AF is due so will either get good news or at least see doc if I am due a BFP and i am not gonna test.


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> I haven't posted for some time, been absorbed with trying to sell my house, but still enjoy coming to read about the ups and downs of the cbfm whenever I get a chance.
> 
> A special hello to Hedge whose story has brought tears to my eyes. I remember reading your thread in the miscarriage section a few weeks after I experienced mine and thinking how wonderful you were. I still think you are the most amazing inspiration here and I admire your determination and courage. I know it will bring you that much longed for baby in the end because you just deserve it more than anyone else.

hi FBbaby,
thankyou so much for your kind words, i truly appreciate them. i don't know about being an amazing inspiration to people as i am not feeling too strong at the moment but if my story can give any hope i am glad. we are TTC again after a lot of talking about it as i feel guilty at getting PG knowing i could lose the baby again but wanting to have a baby, especially after losing my Lilly-Maye, holding her after she was born and bathing her,( all the mummy things you do) well it burns within you. i don't need to tell you ladies that as its what keeps us all going after the hurt of a BFN or M/C or indeed a stillbirth like my daughter. she was so perfect and i only had two weeks left to go before she was to be born by C-section so as not to run the risk i would lose her, but i was not meant to hold her in my arms for her life, only in my heart. i never saw her eyes or heard her cry but she is still my baby daughter and always will be. i just hope that one day we get a baby that we will be able to bring home and hold not just in our hearts but in our arms too. 
thankyou again, i hope we all get a sticky BFP soon xxxx


----------



## mrsclegg

Hi ladies

Well after having a good moan yesterday that I have had 12 lows (my first cycle of CBFM), I have today had a peak! I was so shocked to get a peak, not had one high! Did a cheap ebay opk but line was quite faint really......anyway it's now day 13 (day 14 really) and as I got my first peak I have already dragged hubby off for a quick bd lol......please please let this be our month! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

FBbaby said:


> Megg, it looks like we might now be testing buddies xx I'm bracing myself to fight the uncontrollable obsessive feelings that are bound to fall upon me once again... Going to take quite a lot of rehearsing of 'I shall not read anything into symptoms, I shall not use toilet paper but for its intended purposes, I shall not deliberate for hours whether to poas to not' to insure state of sanity remains!
> 
> Baby dust to everyone xx

Yay for testing buddies! I think today was O day for me.

My little white friend and I aren't getting along so well. Never once gave me a Peak, but I can see on my sticks which day it would have been... and it all makes sense in my head. So, I"m ok with it. Hopefully my temps will agree with me by Thursday. hoping for crosshairs then.



The Stick said:

> ... surge might be too low for the monitor...

I think I have the same problem. That's why I keep the sticks, and I do read them. I know it's "against the rules" of the little white dictator... but I'm a rebel! My surge was clearly on CD17... CD16 according to CBFM. So, I guess he doesn't HAVE to give me a Peak, but it would have been nice! LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok guys, the cheese roll is updated. https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

As for me, 7 DPO and twiddling my thumbs. I've had mild cramping today, not sure what that's about, and my poor boobies are agony, but that's normal. One minute I'm hopeful this might be my month, the next I'm positive I'm not pregnant. Mr Dunhym seems more into it this month, and is being quite sweet. A nice change.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for updating the cheese roll! :) Hopefully you're headed toward your :bfp:!!! :) It's nice that your OH is being sweet! It's cute when they get all paternal. :)


----------



## ginger863

Hi ladies, 

Well i've been away for a few days so have just spent ages catching up on all the posts i have missed.
I'm 7DPO now, nothing much to report really. A few twinges/pulling sensations today but trying not to read anything into anything this month as really dont feel like this will be our month.
Sue -Hope your holiday strumpathon has done the trick for you this month. I'm hoping for one next month when we go away to as i should O while we're away! love your spreadsheet. My details are :

Age - 28 years young
TTC for 3 cycles all with CBFM
comments - TTC with Endometriosis and chemical first month trying.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. 8 DPO and I'm happy to report temps are staying up. I'm getting mild cramping, which is unusual for me, but I'm not going to read too much into it. This morning I had my first real temptation to POAS but managed to resist.

In other news, I fell over in the shower and now my arse hurts.


----------



## smurfybaby

Hi all, hope you dont mind me barging in on your thread but i could do with a little help/advice please.It's my 1st cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10 and have got a peak already, i tested with cb digi opk and it was neg, also ic was neg (faint 2nd line).I norm dont O till day 15-17.Is this normal on 1st mnth? I did'nt get no highs before the peak.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. 8 DPO and I'm happy to report temps are staying up. I'm getting mild cramping, which is unusual for me, but I'm not going to read too much into it. This morning I had my first real temptation to POAS but managed to resist.
> 
> In other news, I fell over in the shower and now my arse hurts.[/Q
> 
> I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you. I've been having some strange pin like stabbing very strange. I'm on day CD9 still showing low on CBFM I just hope I get a high


----------



## Sue Dunhym

smurfybaby said:


> Hi all, hope you dont mind me barging in on your thread but i could do with a little help/advice please.It's my 1st cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10 and have got a peak already, i tested with cb digi opk and it was neg, also ic was neg (faint 2nd line).I norm dont O till day 15-17.Is this normal on 1st mnth? I did'nt get no highs before the peak.
> Thanks in advance.

Hi smurfybaby, welcome to the CBFM gang. It is quite unusual to go straight from low to peak with no highs on your first month. But the first month is often slightly unreliable as the machine is only getting to know your hormone levels. I'd say :sex: now, just in case, but trust your instincts and if you don't feel that you've ovulated yet, keep :sex: until you feel you have.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Morning everyone...
Oh how I hate this waiting bit... I am either 9 or 10 dpo and I still have very very slight brown cm, it def hasn't increased but it hasn't stopped either. This morning I feel icky, I am prob clutching at straws but I am feeling like there is the tiniest inciest chance I may still be in the running...
I have to admit to poas yesterday but was with middle of the day pee and not surprisingly was BFN. Silly silly Bella's Mamma...

Fran - hope your poor arse recovers quickly!

Hi smurfybaby!


----------



## Twinmad

smurfybaby said:


> Hi all, hope you dont mind me barging in on your thread but i could do with a little help/advice please.It's my 1st cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10 and have got a peak already, i tested with cb digi opk and it was neg, also ic was neg (faint 2nd line).I norm dont O till day 15-17.Is this normal on 1st mnth? I did'nt get no highs before the peak.
> Thanks in advance.

I wish I got some action on mine...silly thing just won't move past Low and it's CD16 :cry: Why am I not O'ing :cry: Have any of you ladies tried FertilAid?... i'm seriously thinking about it :nope:


----------



## ACLIO

Twinmad said:


> smurfybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope you dont mind me barging in on your thread but i could do with a little help/advice please.It's my 1st cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10 and have got a peak already, i tested with cb digi opk and it was neg, also ic was neg (faint 2nd line).I norm dont O till day 15-17.Is this normal on 1st mnth? I did'nt get no highs before the peak.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I wish I got some action on mine...silly thing just won't move past Low and it's CD16 :cry: Why am I not O'ing :cry: Have any of you ladies tried FertilAid?... i'm seriously thinking about it :nope:Click to expand...

Hang in there I'm sure it will change soon. I'm on day 9 so far and I'm still on low. Don't let it get you down, keep your chin up thats what we are here for xxxxxx


----------



## Twinmad

Thanks hun :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am driving myself mad today. As well as the cramps that are so mild I'm not convinced they're cramps at all, while eating lunch I had a sudden intense rush of nausea. It passed pretty quickly, and frankly I might just have been eating my lunch to fast. 

Tomorrow's too early to test, isn't it? Tell me I'm being stupid.


----------



## moggymay

Twinmad said:


> smurfybaby said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, hope you dont mind me barging in on your thread but i could do with a little help/advice please.It's my 1st cycle using the cbfm im on cd 10 and have got a peak already, i tested with cb digi opk and it was neg, also ic was neg (faint 2nd line).I norm dont O till day 15-17.Is this normal on 1st mnth? I did'nt get no highs before the peak.
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> I wish I got some action on mine...silly thing just won't move past Low and it's CD16 :cry: Why am I not O'ing :cry: Have any of you ladies tried FertilAid?... i'm seriously thinking about it :nope:Click to expand...

I waited til day17 for a high then got the peaks day 20 and 21 now wating til either arrival of AF of for opportunity to POAS FX'd!

It will happen just have to wait - hard to do and easy to say I know but as already said by other posters - thats what we are here for!


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I am driving myself mad today. As well as the cramps that are so mild I'm not convinced they're cramps at all, while eating lunch I had a sudden intense rush of nausea. It passed pretty quickly, and frankly I might just have been eating my lunch to fast.
> 
> Tomorrow's too early to test, isn't it? Tell me I'm being stupid.

Hold on for a few more days as dont want to get false negative! 10 days is earliest to test I think, better still if you can hold off til 14 days past. Am on day 6 past myself but not sure when to expect AF as generally irregular between 28 and 35 days. FX'd for us all xx


----------



## sk100

Hi Sue

As tempting as it is for me to say to you :test::test::test:, I reckon you should hold off testing for 2 to 3 days. I always test too early and then stomp around in a foul mood. 
x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oooh Fran it sounds promising! Your LP is usually 10 days right? So I say at 10dpo you should :test: hehe! Sorry I am probaby not helping... but I am a POAS whore so :haha:

Nothing fun for me except FF changed my O date from 15 to 13 so now I am 8 dpo very confusing... no idea WHAT is happening this cycle... For some reason I am convinced that next month is my month LOL Probably because October 2007 is when I got pregnant with my son... which makes me realize that in November of last year is when we started trying for our 2nd :cry: 3 chemicals and a MMC later... ugh now I have just made myself feel like crap! BOO!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Ladies

Well im a little green eyed monster today SIL gave birth last night to a gorgeous little boy Charlie 7lb 8 he is a blonde blue eyed cutie but gorgeous 

Im on CD17 high after peak negative OPK and temp rise this morning so looks like i ovulated but im concerend my temps after O are still low? Does it matter if temps are low and not up in the late 36/37???


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> Oooh Fran it sounds promising! Your LP is usually 10 days right? So I say at 10dpo you should :test: hehe! Sorry I am probaby not helping... but I am a POAS whore so :haha:
> 
> Nothing fun for me except FF changed my O date from 15 to 13 so now I am 8 dpo very confusing... no idea WHAT is happening this cycle... For some reason I am convinced that next month is my month LOL Probably because October 2007 is when I got pregnant with my son... which makes me realize that in November of last year is when we started trying for our 2nd :cry: 3 chemicals and a MMC later... ugh now I have just made myself feel like crap! BOO!

I'm amazed you remember what my LP is! You must have a very good memory for detail.

I just have to stick out tomorrow, then I can test on Thursday.



fluffyblue said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well im a little green eyed monster today SIL gave birth last night to a gorgeous little boy Charlie 7lb 8 he is a blonde blue eyed cutie but gorgeous
> 
> Im on CD17 high after peak negative OPK and temp rise this morning so looks like i ovulated but im concerend my temps after O are still low? Does it matter if temps are low and not up in the late 36/37???

Looking at your chart, you've got a big healthy rise today! Nothing to worry about at all.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I am driving myself mad today. As well as the cramps that are so mild I'm not convinced they're cramps at all, while eating lunch I had a sudden intense rush of nausea. It passed pretty quickly, and frankly I might just have been eating my lunch to fast.
> 
> Tomorrow's too early to test, isn't it? Tell me I'm being stupid.

Sue - wait if you can, have you seen this?https://pregnancy.lovetoknow.com/wiki/How_Soon_Can_I_Take_a_Pregnancy_Test


----------



## chanel

Sue Dunhym said:


> I am driving myself mad today. As well as the cramps that are so mild I'm not convinced they're cramps at all, while eating lunch I had a sudden intense rush of nausea. It passed pretty quickly, and frankly I might just have been eating my lunch to fast.
> 
> Tomorrow's too early to test, isn't it? Tell me I'm being stupid.

If i were you i'd test tomorrow but consign myself not to worry if it's negative because it's far to early to show anyway.. i am a POAS-aholic though :dohh:

But the first time i concieved i remember that feeling happening to me... it only happened the once which i believe was around implantation time! I felt nausea throughout my first 12wks (which unfortunately ended in mmc) but not like the sickness i felt at that particular time which was about 8DPO

Good luckx


----------



## hedgewitch

:hi:hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
ok TMI question for you gals. ok we been TTC as you know so with that comes plenty of :sex:. so its all been ok but yesterday and today i was in complete agony. i was screaming but not in pleasure!!!:rofl:had to stop halfway through as it hurt so bloody much.
it feels as if DH is busting through my cervix and so not sure whats going on. we have been fine up until today. any ideas?xxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sue Dunhym said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> Oooh Fran it sounds promising! Your LP is usually 10 days right? So I say at 10dpo you should :test: hehe! Sorry I am probaby not helping... but I am a POAS whore so :haha:
> 
> Nothing fun for me except FF changed my O date from 15 to 13 so now I am 8 dpo very confusing... no idea WHAT is happening this cycle... For some reason I am convinced that next month is my month LOL Probably because October 2007 is when I got pregnant with my son... which makes me realize that in November of last year is when we started trying for our 2nd :cry: 3 chemicals and a MMC later... ugh now I have just made myself feel like crap! BOO!
> 
> I'm amazed you remember what my LP is! You must have a very good memory for detail.
> 
> Sorry a little weird that I know your LP? :blush: lol I have a very good memory hehe!Click to expand...


----------



## Piperette

Hi everyone,

It's my first post, so please bear with me. :blush:

I am thinking about getting a CBFM. What are your thoughts on getting a used one as we really can't afford a new one?

Also, I read on the CB website that it also detects your LH. Does it mean that you do not need OPK's anymore? I am currently using the CBD ones and it can get quite expensive.

Thanks.


----------



## urchin

IS it helpful for me to add in at this point that I tested 2 days before AF was due when i got my BFP?
and a pretty strong result it was too.

no? thought not, I'll bugger off again fran :D

fluffyblue, congrats on your nephling - have a good ol' munch of him xxx


----------



## Tulip

She comes in here.... encouraging early testing when we're all trying to be soooooooo good... ;)

Scorpio, dunno what the hell FF's playing at, 15 looks like classic OV to me. Have you tried whacking it on Research settings to see what it does? Seems to have worked on my OV day this month.

Tulip is triphasic and veering between cautiously optimistic and paranoid schizo tonight. Can't possibly sleep, tomorrow is the most important temp EVER.


----------



## emsiee

hedgewitch said:


> :hi:hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
> ok TMI question for you gals. ok we been TTC as you know so with that comes plenty of :sex:. so its all been ok but yesterday and today i was in complete agony. i was screaming but not in pleasure!!!:rofl:had to stop halfway through as it hurt so bloody much.
> it feels as if DH is busting through my cervix and so not sure whats going on. we have been fine up until today. any ideas?xxxx

Hedgewitch...are you nearing AF? Sometimes when my cervix is low, (close to AF) sex hurts me too. Could be that? Sometimes, in certain positions, it also hurts me regardless of the time of the month.


----------



## hedgewitch

queenemsie said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> :hi:hi ladies, hope everyone is well.
> ok TMI question for you gals. ok we been TTC as you know so with that comes plenty of :sex:. so its all been ok but yesterday and today i was in complete agony. i was screaming but not in pleasure!!!:rofl:had to stop halfway through as it hurt so bloody much.
> it feels as if DH is busting through my cervix and so not sure whats going on. we have been fine up until today. any ideas?xxxx
> 
> Hedgewitch...are you nearing AF? Sometimes when my cervix is low, (close to AF) sex hurts me too. Could be that? Sometimes, in certain positions, it also hurts me regardless of the time of the month.Click to expand...

hi there and thanks for answering, i am currently cd17 but have had no +OPK but had a faint one earlier on cd 7 & 8, stronger on cd7. had another yesterday and today again so don't know if i'm O or not, someone mentioned when you O your cervix changes position? not sure if that the case here. been spotting till yesterday and it's now finally stopped (prob tempting fate now lol) was ok with BD though till today then it is now absolute agony to BD, had to stop, 
Temp was 36.4 cd 14, 36.2 cd 15, 36.4 cd 16 and then 36.3 today so not ovulating so far as i can see although should have done by now i would have thought. also ruled out infection as got no symptoms at all and its not an irratable pain just when BD'ing and feels like DH hitting my cervix.xxxx


----------



## fuzzylu

well af showed today 14dpo, on cd38. also got my blood results back, which showed my progesterone was only 28 so no ovulation for me this cycle. the main problem tho was my prolactin leavel was high, i have to see the dr on friday to discuss what this means for me.
does anyone know what can cause this or what can be done to lower the level? have googled all this but got so much info not sure what relevant.

feeling a little sad today, still at least if there is a problem, we can work on fixing it.

xxxx


----------



## modo

Girls I tested and got a faint line this morning! I am 9dpo and nervous as hell. Trying to stay positive and not think about the odds of chem pregnancies.

Finger crossed X


----------



## FBbaby

modo, that's sounds very promising, Which test did you use. I had my bfp at 9dpo, line was light with ic, but very strong with frer. Fingers cross for you too xx

Tulip, saw your temp this morning, looks very very good. Will you manage to hold testing?

fuzzylu, sorry for those disappointing results. I don't know what it means exactly to have high prolactin levels except that I think it can indeed prevent ovulation. Will you be able to be see a consultant?

Hedge, it certainly sounds like cervix pains. I had this on some occasions, and I just asked my OH to be gentle with me! Hope ovulation comes quickly for you.

welcome piperette (love that name!). Indeed, if you use the cbfm, you don't need to use opks. I do because I got the very cheap ones and because my surge seems to be very quick, but all it does normally is confirm what the monitor is telling me, so don't need them.

dpo2 or 3 for me...depends which temp I put for cd12...I first took it and was 36.7, but I didn't hear it beep, don't always do, so took it again 30 seconds later and was 36.8...with the first temp, FF puts me at dpo2, with the second dpo3!!! I am pretty sure I ovulated on cd11, the pains were totally gone by then and opk was negative on cd11 pm. 

Wishing every one a good day xx


----------



## modo

Thanks for the reply FBbaby! I tested on a Superdrug test and got a faint line and then I tested on a First Response and also got a faint line.

Here is a picture (the lines look fainter in the pic than RL):
https://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y127/marie1579/photo-2.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Piperette said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> It's my first post, so please bear with me. :blush:
> 
> I am thinking about getting a CBFM. What are your thoughts on getting a used one as we really can't afford a new one?
> 
> Also, I read on the CB website that it also detects your LH. Does it mean that you do not need OPK's anymore? I am currently using the CBD ones and it can get quite expensive.
> 
> Thanks.

Hi Piperette :D Yes, it detects your LH and estrogen levels, so you won't need to use OPKs any more. Buying one second hand is fine, just make sure it comes with the instruction manual and you reset it.



modo said:


> Girls I tested and got a faint line this morning! I am 9dpo and nervous as hell. Trying to stay positive and not think about the odds of chem pregnancies.
> 
> Finger crossed X

Wahay! Many congratulations on a pretty clear BFP!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, I am feeling very down this morning. My temperature dropped. Not below the coverline, but still. It doesn't bode well. And I got a tiny bit of browness in my CM (although only very tiny, I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking). And I took a cheapie test this morning (was there ever any doubt I would?) and it was of course a BFN. I expect further spotting to occur today, leading to AF tomorrow.

I know it's not over until the fat red lady shows up and bleeds everywhere, but I still feel very disappointed.


----------



## fuzzylu

morning :hi:

congrats modo!

Its the Gp im seeing on friday, but she is a Gynecologist so shhould be able to give me some info, im guessing will need a referal to a consultant but will have to see what is said on friday. im keeping my fingers crossed its just something small that can be fixed quickly.
i knew something wasnt right as we havent used contraception for 2 years with no :bfp: wasnt paying attention to my cycle and timing tho.

and if one more person askes me if we will try for children after the wedding im going to scream. only 10 days to go now, and because af showed up that means an af free wedding and honymoon.

xxxx


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> As for me, I am feeling very down this morning. My temperature dropped. Not below the coverline, but still. It doesn't bode well. And I got a tiny bit of browness in my CM (although only very tiny, I wouldn't have noticed if I hadn't been looking). And I took a cheapie test this morning (was there ever any doubt I would?) and it was of course a BFN. I expect further spotting to occur today, leading to AF tomorrow.
> 
> I know it's not over until the fat red lady shows up and bleeds everywhere, but I still feel very disappointed.

The brown CM sounds good Fran and I got a negative on two IC - - they are shit! Don't lose hope:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

fuzzylu said:


> well af showed today 14dpo, on cd38. also got my blood results back, which showed my progesterone was only 28 so no ovulation for me this cycle. the main problem tho was my prolactin leavel was high, i have to see the dr on friday to discuss what this means for me.
> does anyone know what can cause this or what can be done to lower the level? have googled all this but got so much info not sure what relevant.
> 
> feeling a little sad today, still at least if there is a problem, we can work on fixing it.
> 
> xxxx

Hey, hun! I'm a little confused. I've read that anything above 15 for progesterone indicates ovulation... and I've read it in several different places. You can find appropriate hormone levels throughout a cycle here: https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html

High prolactin can prevent ovulation. The natural remedy is Vitex (Agnus Castus). Good luck!



modo said:

> PIC OF :bfp:!!!

OMG! Congrats! :hugs:


----------



## modo

Thank you girlies for all the congrats! 

Finger x it sticks!


----------



## hedgewitch

modo said:


> Girls I tested and got a faint line this morning! I am 9dpo and nervous as hell. Trying to stay positive and not think about the odds of chem pregnancies.
> 
> Finger crossed X

huge congrats to you Modo,xxxx

sorry to butt in with a question unrelated to the good news but just wanted an opinion

cd14 36.4, cd15 36.2, cd16 36.4, cd17 36.3, cd18 36.7
do you think i O'd?
sorry to mither but is this change in temp too small to mean anything? does the temp change over a degree when O? just trying to work out how to distinguish between a normal day and the O day, thanks again, xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooooooh modo! Congratulations! Looks like a pretty good line to me! Sticky bean dust to you!

Fuzzylu I was told the same as Megg, anything over 15 is a definate indication of ovulation. Is 28 too high? Or is it with your high prolactin levels that indicates a problem. Keep us posted with what your doc says. I had my bloods done this week too and am waiting (impatiently) on my results...

I am desperate to poas myself. My brown cm has been non existant for 24 hours (please don't let me be tempting fate). Surely it would be increasing if it was af...? I am 10 or 11dpo as I am not sure which peak I ovulate (if I do ovulate!) on.

Fran shall we both poas tomorrow?!

xxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies,
Just a quick question.... I know everyone is different but when should I start noticing a change on my CBFM I'm cd10 and still showing low, is this normal?

By the way congrats to Modo... stick little bean :dust: xxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

ACLIO said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a quick question.... I know everyone is different but when should I start noticing a change on my CBFM I'm cd10 and still showing low, is this normal?
> 
> By the way congrats to Modo... stick little bean :dust: xxxxxx

Yep, it's normal... I got my first high on cd14 then straight to peak on cd15. My cycles are 24-27 days long. Some people get lots of highs the first cycle, others, like me, not so much notice!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> modo said:
> 
> 
> Girls I tested and got a faint line this morning! I am 9dpo and nervous as hell. Trying to stay positive and not think about the odds of chem pregnancies.
> 
> Finger crossed X
> 
> huge congrats to you Modo,xxxx
> 
> sorry to butt in with a question unrelated to the good news but just wanted an opinion
> 
> cd14 36.4, cd15 36.2, cd16 36.4, cd17 36.3, cd18 36.7
> do you think i O'd?
> sorry to mither but is this change in temp too small to mean anything? does the temp change over a degree when O? just trying to work out how to distinguish between a normal day and the O day, thanks again, xxxClick to expand...

Hmmm. It's not a big change. FF says that the increase can be as little as 0.5 degrees, but you're not quite there yet. I'd say hold off on saying you've ovulated just yet and hope for more of a rise over the next few days.



Bella's Mamma said:


> Ooooooh modo! Congratulations! Looks like a pretty good line to me! Sticky bean dust to you!
> 
> Fuzzylu I was told the same as Megg, anything over 15 is a definate indication of ovulation. Is 28 too high? Or is it with your high prolactin levels that indicates a problem. Keep us posted with what your doc says. I had my bloods done this week too and am waiting (impatiently) on my results...
> 
> I am desperate to poas myself. My brown cm has been non existant for 24 hours (please don't let me be tempting fate). Surely it would be increasing if it was af...? I am 10 or 11dpo as I am not sure which peak I ovulate (if I do ovulate!) on.
> 
> Fran shall we both poas tomorrow?!
> 
> xxxxx

Providing I don't start bleeding over night, then yes. Lets POAS tomorrow.



ACLIO said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a quick question.... I know everyone is different but when should I start noticing a change on my CBFM I'm cd10 and still showing low, is this normal?
> 
> By the way congrats to Modo... stick little bean :dust: xxxxxx

Still being low on CD 10 is perfectly normal. How long is your cycle normally?


----------



## Twinmad

ACLIO said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just a quick question.... I know everyone is different but when should I start noticing a change on my CBFM I'm cd10 and still showing low, is this normal?
> 
> By the way congrats to Modo... stick little bean :dust: xxxxxx

Hi ACLIO, like you said, everyone is different some people get highs from CD9 so just wait and see. This is your first go at it so... hang in there hun.

Congrats modo...sticky bean :dust: your way sweetie...

I'm now CD17 and still showing lows :nope: with a 29 day cycle and an 11 LP, i don't think i'll O this month :cry: :cry: I really wanted a June baby :cry: :cry:


----------



## ACLIO

My cycle has been abit all over since coming of the pill. 
apr 28
may -
jun 48
jul 36
aug-
sep 59
I was thinking about taking agnus castus but chickened out, do you think I should give it a try?


----------



## moggymay

What benefits are there to taking Agnus Castus? Does anyone take or can they tell me pros and cons? Sticky bean baby dust modo - summer babies are the best!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> My cycle has been abit all over since coming of the pill.
> apr 28
> may -
> jun 48
> jul 36
> aug-
> sep 59
> I was thinking about taking agnus castus but chickened out, do you think I should give it a try?

Even if this was your very shortest cycle month of 28 days, and you had a luteal phase of 14 days, you still wouldn't be due to ovulate for another 5 days. You're fine :) Given the length of some of your cycles, you might have to wait a while for those highs and peaks unfortunately. And as it's your first cycle with the CBFM, it's still just working out your hormone levels.

I can't offer an opinion on agnus castus, not having tried it myself.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheese roll updated to show modo's BFP :D https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

Please tell me if I've missed anyone off/any details have changed.


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> My cycle has been abit all over since coming of the pill.
> apr 28
> may -
> jun 48
> jul 36
> aug-
> sep 59
> I was thinking about taking agnus castus but chickened out, do you think I should give it a try?
> 
> Even if this was your very shortest cycle month of 28 days, and you had a luteal phase of 14 days, you still wouldn't be due to ovulate for another 5 days. You're fine :) Given the length of some of your cycles, you might have to wait a while for those highs and peaks unfortunately. And as it's your first cycle with the CBFM, it's still just working out your hormone levels.
> 
> I can't offer an opinion on agnus castus, not having tried it myself.Click to expand...

Why does the female body have to be so complicated, men have it easy!!!!
I'm so confused by it all. I was thinking of going back to my doctors but after the reaction I got last time, I'm wondering if there's any point


----------



## fuzzylu

it was my progesterone leavel that was 28, i thought above 15 was good as well but the gp said it needed to be above 30, although he did tell me all this over the phone. he didnt say what my prolactine level was just that it was high and that this could be proventing me from ovulating. will see what they say on friday, but think i will try angus catus next cycle. will give anything a go!

xxx


----------



## ACLIO

fuzzylu said:


> it was my progesterone leavel that was 28, i thought above 15 was good as well but the gp said it needed to be above 30, although he did tell me all this over the phone. he didnt say what my prolactine level was just that it was high and that this could be proventing me from ovulating. will see what they say on friday, but think i will try angus catus next cycle. will give anything a go!
> 
> xxx

I'm think of using agnus castus as well. How long did you have to wait for your doctors to run blood tests? x


----------



## sk100

Congratulations Modo!!!

Fuzzylu - I had high prolactin levels and was give Cabergoline. Do you know what your level is? I think the top end of normal is 500. It does interfere with ovulation but is easily rectifiable.


----------



## hedgewitch

here's a little something for you all,xxx

The Four Candles

The four candles burned slowly
Their ambiance was so soft you
Could hear them speak.......

The first candle said &#8220;I am peace, but these days, no one wants to keep me lit.&#8221;
Then peace&#8217;s flame slowly diminishes and goes out completely.

The second candle said &#8220;I am Faith, but these days, I am no longer indispensable.&#8221;
Then Faith&#8217;s flame slowly diminishes and goes out completely.

Sadly the third candle spoke &#8220;I am Love and I haven&#8217;t the strength to stay lit any longer.&#8221; &#8220;People put me aside and don&#8217;t understand my importance. They even forget to love those who are nearest to them.&#8221;
And waiting no longer, Love goes out completely.

Suddenly........
A child enters the room and sees the three candles no longer burning.

The child begins to cry, &#8220;Why are you not burning? You are supposed to stay lit until the end.&#8221;
Then the fourth candle spoke gently to the little boy, &#8220;Don&#8217;t be afraid, for I am Hope, and while I still burn, we can re-light the other candles.&#8221;

With shining eyes the child took the candle of Hope and lit the other three candles.

Never let the Flame of Hope go out in your life
author unknown

thought about all who are TTC'ing hoping for their BFP soon, hugs to you all,xxxx


----------



## emsiee

Congrats Modo!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Is anyone on more than 6 cycles of CBFM in here? I dont think ive heard of people using it for longer than 6 months without being successfull....if thats the case, I should be pregnant in 3 cycles!! lol


----------



## fuzzylu

[/QUOTE]

I'm think of using agnus castus as well. How long did you have to wait for your doctors to run blood tests? x[/QUOTE]

I went to the dr for something else and mentioned that had been trying for a while with no luck and the gp did the blood form there and then, just had to wait till the right time in my cycle to have them done.

the gp didnt tell me what the prolactin result was so i dont know how high it it, i plan on asking on friday tho. hope its just a little and it can be sorted quickly...

xxx


----------



## sk100

Hi Fuzz

My care was excellent. I was firs referred to a gyna who did a scan but all was nirmal. I was then sent for blood tests, where high prolactin was identified. I was having mid-cycle bleeding and bad headaches. Was sent for scan, where a small tumour was identified on my pituitary gland (this is responsible for releasing excess prolactin). I now have regular scans and regular appointments with my endo. 

Have you had headaches, mid-cycle bleeding, lactation? It really is nothing to worry about.
xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Everyone!

Congrats Modo lots of sticky dust for you!
Piperette - many of us on here have purchased used CBFM or ones off of eBay they have some great deals.
FuzzyLu - I am sorry I don't have any words of wisdom for you, but I wanted to say Congrats on the wedding! Yeah for AF free honeymoon and lots of :sex:
Tulip - have you tested yet? 
Fran - I am keeping everything crossed for you!
Hedge - I don't know if that is an O temp rise or not... normally I have more of a temp rise but this month I am having weird temps and normally go from 36.5 to 36.8 after O approx, but this moth mine is 36.4 to 36.6/36.7 and FF said I O'd so... it very well could be, only time will tell depending what your temps are like moving forward...
Good luck POAS tomorrow Bella's Mama!
Twinmad - stay positive!

As for me I am lost with my chart.... my temps are flat and I have changed thermometers and am testing with both with the same results... who knows. I have been taking Agnus Cactus and Vitex this month and now I am scared I have messed myself up even more LOL who knows... the lovely waiting game, I feel like I am ALWAYS WAITING! haha! waiting to see a high, then a peak, then a temp rise then the dreaded TWW then waiting to POAS to waiting for AF... :haha: the joys of TTC!!
Keep well and may the witch stay away for us all this month!


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cheese roll updated to show modo's BFP :D https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> Please tell me if I've missed anyone off/any details have changed.

Hi - am only on first cycle with CBFM not 2nd.
Great to see how everyone is doing in one place - makes me feel its not just me.

8DPO and peeing 24/7 - could it be a sign???


----------



## ACLIO

Does anyone do opk's as well as the CBFM? With this being my first month on CBFM cd10 I wondered if I should be checking with opk's as well to make sure


----------



## Mrs_N

personally I bought they cbfm so that I did not have to go through the hassle of reading OPKs - those things drove me mad!


----------



## ACLIO

I guess I should just wait and see how this cycle goes and hope that it's not like the last one which was 59 days :( Oh well positive head on lots of :sex:this month fingers crossed I manage to get a high still at low cd10.


----------



## moggymay

Anyone heard of soy isoflavones - are they something to consider? Keep seeing things in threads and confusing myself! Wish I could just click my fingers and wed all be getting BFP, I know its not that easy but wish it wasnt so hard!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Modo - Well done girl!!! How exciting!!!!

Hello to all!

Well I'm 9dpo - was due on AF monday by my reckoning as that's the norm for me and no signs yet though Im convinced it could easily be tomorrow or friday now - come the weekend if there's no show of AF that would be tad unusual and i'll start getting more intrigued + excited! Haven't poas yet today but did ic yest and was bfn so not too hopeful really though it was early at 8dpo i suppose........... oh i don't know i'm all new to this tracking it lark anyway. we'll see. I am secretly feeling hopeful though as i don't have any af symptoms at all - mind you neither do i have any pg symptoms lol

Bellas Mamma and Sue D - if you two do it tom I will too if that's ok with you both! I'll be 10 dpo then so more realistic - i have an old tesco's one hanging around (as you do!!!) 

Babydust to all! A May baby would be so amazing!:thumbup:

xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

sorry i should have used your proper name fran - how rude of me...... xx


----------



## mrsclegg

It's cycle one for me using the CBFM and I got lows up until day 14 then on day 14/15 I got a peak, followed by high today............I know it is still getting to know me but isn't it strange for it to jump from low straight to peak? We BD every other day while it was on low and then every day since the peak, I hope this is enough.......

We bought the CBFM to give us a focus, we have been trying for so long now (17 cycles) but haven't charted ovulation or anything like that, I'm sure we should have got pregnant by now, we are always at it and have never gone more than 3 days maximum between BD! It is so frustrating.....does anybody hold out any hope of the CBFM working for us or is it wishful thinking!

Sorry to moan, just think its never going to happen for us :-( 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

moggymay said:


> Anyone heard of soy isoflavones - are they something to consider? Keep seeing things in threads and confusing myself! Wish I could just click my fingers and wed all be getting BFP, I know its not that easy but wish it wasnt so hard!

I have some and am raring to start with them as soon as witch pays me a visit!


----------



## ACLIO

mrsclegg said:


> It's cycle one for me using the CBFM and I got lows up until day 14 then on day 14/15 I got a peak, followed by high today............I know it is still getting to know me but isn't it strange for it to jump from low straight to peak? We BD every other day while it was on low and then every day since the peak, I hope this is enough.......
> 
> We bought the CBFM to give us a focus, we have been trying for so long now (17 cycles) but haven't charted ovulation or anything like that, I'm sure we should have got pregnant by now, we are always at it and have never gone more than 3 days maximum between BD! It is so frustrating.....does anybody hold out any hope of the CBFM working for us or is it wishful thinking!
> 
> Sorry to moan, just think its never going to happen for us :-(
> 
> xxxx

I'm glad I'm not the only 1st month CBFM. I've heard very positive things about the CBFM hence why I bought one. I have read that in some cases the first month it's just getting use to your cycles. I wish my CBFM all the luck trying to work my cycles out cos there all over the place :(


----------



## smurfybaby

Well i got my 2nd peak this morning, no poitive opks as yet and no other sighns.I'm just finding it very odd as i have always O cd15-17.Is there any chance it could be giving me false peaks? Sorry if it feels like im asking the same question yesterday but it's really bugging me.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cleebs, you can call me Sue or Fran, I don't mind.

Spotting's getting heavier, am expecting full-on AF overnight. Back to square one.

Having a large G & T right now, to be followed by several large glasses of Zinfandel. Fuck work tomorrow, I can work with a hangover.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Cheese roll updated to show modo's BFP :D https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> Please tell me if I've missed anyone off/any details have changed.
> 
> Hi - am only on first cycle with CBFM not 2nd.Click to expand...

Updated for you.


----------



## Mrs_N

enjoy that G&T Fran, so sorry af is on the way.
smurfy, hope the cbfm is right for you, i have not heard of any false peaks so fingers crossed!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! I'm still hoping for my temp to jet up... hoped for today... now hoping for tomorrow. I don't know what's going on. :(


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cleebs, you can call me Sue or Fran, I don't mind.
> 
> Spotting's getting heavier, am expecting full-on AF overnight. Back to square one.
> 
> Having a large G & T right now, to be followed by several large glasses of Zinfandel. Fuck work tomorrow, I can work with a hangover.

Im sorry she has visited again. Enjoy the wine but be careful in the shower tomorrow x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sorry she is getting you Fran, evil evil witch... 

I have to say I think she is getting me too as the brown cm is back... I am sure if I was preg it wouldn't go away then come back. Arggghhhhhh! I was secretly feeling very hopeful. I had cramps up to 7dpo when I had the spotting then they stopped. I have had a banging headache today, feeling really sick, peeing every two minutes and am so tired I had to nap this afternoon. Now this brown cm is making me stomp around in a very bad mood...

Now I think actually I am just getting the flu. Boo!

Clee I will still test tomorrow morning if no af and if I can figure out where my hubbie has hidden my tests. He thinks I should wait until the weekend when I will officially be late on my longest cycle. He is probably right but I want to poas!

Not holding out much hope now though....

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## tortoise

Hello from the big apple

I've caught up on a few pages of posts - many congrats modo and sorry to those who don't really know what's going on...

I'm one of the latter - having exhausted myself getting up at 3.30am to POAS while here, I'm still on a high on day 24 (first high was day 18) so am not feeling the love for my little white thang. And to top it off I've realised that I'm on the plane for all my Friday testing time so will need to POAS in the plane loo - brings a whole new meaning to the term mile high club doesn't it...

xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hey tortie - sorry your monitor is waking you up early LOL!

Clee, I may join you POASing tomorrow if my temp stays up. (Note how this test date has moved forward from Monday to Sat to Fri and now possibly tomorrow).

Fran, sorry the witch has arrived - I really do think kicking her nipples off will help, although the zinfandel could be a close second.


----------



## HelenW1976

Hi All,

I'm Helen and I'm on my 2nd month of TTC. I got married on 8th August this year and I came off the pill about 3 weeks before the wedding. I had my period as usual after coming off the pill. We BD'ed every other day without fail. I was convinced I was pregnant as my AF was late. However, she came along on Day 39!! I have since read that coming off the pill can really mess up your cycles so I'm guessing that it was still in my system.

Anyway, I got a CBFM and started it on the day of my period this month. I am now on Day 10 and still on Low Fertility. I'm starting to feel very depressed as I am worried that I am not ovulating. I am overweight (5'2'', 15 stone) although I am trying to lose it so I am worried that this is making me not ovulate. I am trying to do everything right, no drinking, eating well, taking vitamins etc.

Anyone else in the same situation??


----------



## Tulip

Hi Helen, welcome to the mad house! It's perfectly normal to be on Low for day 10. You may find you only get one high before your peak - and if your cycles are gonna be on the long-side that may not be for another week! Your monitor will get to know your normal levels over the first few months. Trust it :)


----------



## emsiee

mrsclegg said:


> It's cycle one for me using the CBFM and I got lows up until day 14 then on day 14/15 I got a peak, followed by high today............I know it is still getting to know me but isn't it strange for it to jump from low straight to peak? We BD every other day while it was on low and then every day since the peak, I hope this is enough.......
> 
> We bought the CBFM to give us a focus, we have been trying for so long now (17 cycles) but haven't charted ovulation or anything like that, I'm sure we should have got pregnant by now, we are always at it and have never gone more than 3 days maximum between BD! It is so frustrating.....does anybody hold out any hope of the CBFM working for us or is it wishful thinking!
> 
> Sorry to moan, just think its never going to happen for us :-(
> 
> xxxx

I know how you feel....we are going onto cycle 13 soon and I really feel like it aint ever gonna happen for us...I been through the high times (when you get spotting 7DPO and really think its implantation and the cycles where i think "im not stressing this month!") but i really have started to not think even think about it now in the 2ww as its soooo bloody stressful and dissapointing when AF shows up. I just think our time will come, its just taking longer than most.

Im really hoping the CBFM is gonna help us as before using it, for me, I was charting O and was getting it wrong, (a few days out) and ive found i dont ovulate on the same day every month like i though i was!! Ive found it now ranges from CD 14 - 18 where as before, I though it was CD14 always. So in that respect the CBFM has helped us...im just hoping its gonna happen soon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Cleebs, you can call me Sue or Fran, I don't mind.
> 
> Spotting's getting heavier, am expecting full-on AF overnight. Back to square one.
> 
> Having a large G & T right now, to be followed by several large glasses of Zinfandel. Fuck work tomorrow, I can work with a hangover.
> 
> Im sorry she has visited again. Enjoy the wine but be careful in the shower tomorrow xClick to expand...

That made me :D

My arse well hurts today!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> Hello from the big apple
> 
> I've caught up on a few pages of posts - many congrats modo and sorry to those who don't really know what's going on...
> 
> I'm one of the latter - having exhausted myself getting up at 3.30am to POAS while here, I'm still on a high on day 24 (first high was day 18) so am not feeling the love for my little white thang. And to top it off I've realised that I'm on the plane for all my Friday testing time so will need to POAS in the plane loo - brings a whole new meaning to the term mile high club doesn't it...
> 
> xxx

Well that's dedication for you! Are you travelling with your OH? What'll you do if you get a peak while on the plane? Place a strategic blanket over yourselves?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bella's Mamma said:


> Sorry she is getting you Fran, evil evil witch...
> 
> I have to say I think she is getting me too as the brown cm is back... I am sure if I was preg it wouldn't go away then come back. Arggghhhhhh! I was secretly feeling very hopeful. I had cramps up to 7dpo when I had the spotting then they stopped. I have had a banging headache today, feeling really sick, peeing every two minutes and am so tired I had to nap this afternoon. Now this brown cm is making me stomp around in a very bad mood...
> 
> Now I think actually I am just getting the flu. Boo!
> 
> Clee I will still test tomorrow morning if no af and if I can figure out where my hubbie has hidden my tests. He thinks I should wait until the weekend when I will officially be late on my longest cycle. He is probably right but I want to poas!
> 
> Not holding out much hope now though....
> 
> xxxxxxxxx

I hope she doesn't get you too. I'd totally test tomorrow too if I were you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Megg33k said:


> Hey girls! I'm still hoping for my temp to jet up... hoped for today... now hoping for tomorrow. I don't know what's going on. :(

Fingers crossed it happens tomorrow. Think hot thoughts!


----------



## fuzzylu

sk100 said:


> Hi Fuzz
> 
> My care was excellent. I was firs referred to a gyna who did a scan but all was nirmal. I was then sent for blood tests, where high prolactin was identified. I was having mid-cycle bleeding and bad headaches. Was sent for scan, where a small tumour was identified on my pituitary gland (this is responsible for releasing excess prolactin). I now have regular scans and regular appointments with my endo.
> 
> Have you had headaches, mid-cycle bleeding, lactation? It really is nothing to worry about.
> xx

thanks for the info

a tumor on the pituitary gland did pop up on the google search i did. never had mid cycle bleeding or lactation, but do get very sore breast some cycles and have had problems with headaches since i was a teenager.

xxxx


----------



## lili24

Hi ladies I'm currently in the 2ww. Didn't get a peak on my monitor at all this month but I have a confirmed ovulation on FF :)

Congratulations modo I am so happy for you! Very nice and clear BFP!

Good to have u back Fran!


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls! I'm still hoping for my temp to jet up... hoped for today... now hoping for tomorrow. I don't know what's going on. :(
> 
> Fingers crossed it happens tomorrow. Think hot thoughts!Click to expand...

LOL! I'll sitting around later looking contemplative and when hubs asks me what I'm thinking about I can say, "Oh, not much... the sun, ovens, saunas, heat lamps, spicy food, the Bahamas, cars without air conditioning, Bill Compton." :rofl:

Bill Compton pictured below for reference... from True Blood!
 



Attached Files:







bill-compton.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Hello from the big apple
> 
> I've caught up on a few pages of posts - many congrats modo and sorry to those who don't really know what's going on...
> 
> I'm one of the latter - having exhausted myself getting up at 3.30am to POAS while here, I'm still on a high on day 24 (first high was day 18) so am not feeling the love for my little white thang. And to top it off I've realised that I'm on the plane for all my Friday testing time so will need to POAS in the plane loo - brings a whole new meaning to the term mile high club doesn't it...
> 
> xxx
> 
> Well that's dedication for you! Are you travelling with your OH? What'll you do if you get a peak while on the plane? Place a strategic blanket over yourselves?Click to expand...

No - travelling with a colleague! So am partly pleased I didn't peak while away and partly worried cos tomorrow is day 25 and nada... Hope AF doesn't come for you tonight - fingers crossed


----------



## vkj73

hi gals,
i'm a total newbie (posted my stats on this thread a few days back).

anyway, just set my monitor to cd5, so i guess tomorrow is my real first day.


the instructions are a bit overwhelming...i'm hoping it's not too hard to figure out how to "put the stick in" :winkwink: seriously.

i have a 35 day average cycle. hopefully i'll get some highs and peaks. :thumbup:


----------



## moggymay

vkj73 said:


> hi gals,
> i'm a total newbie (posted my stats on this thread a few days back).
> 
> anyway, just set my monitor to cd5, so i guess tomorrow is my real first day.
> 
> 
> the instructions are a bit overwhelming...i'm hoping it's not too hard to figure out how to "put the stick in" :winkwink: seriously.
> 
> i have a 35 day average cycle. hopefully i'll get some highs and peaks. :thumbup:

You will be fine Im sure, it does show if it is in wrong and so long as you put the right end in and hear a click then bingo its right!

Such a relief to start POAS but then you stress over all the other stuff. Before you do that and worry bout high/low/peak bear in mind that many many ladies on here seem to get peaks in the late teens early twentys of the test days. I was day 20 and 21 before a peak and others you will find are also later than the 14 average. Think average 14 is like the clothes shops who all sell up to size 14 clothes even though the average woman is larger!

Maybe we need an ovulation day on the cheeseroll?

Anyway logged on looking for news but no testing results yet - I must be up early. I get to test next Weds unless she comes before then and am not sure what I feel. Maybe she is coming - getting bloated feeling. But equally am peeing all the time so maybe not? 

How was the G&T Fran? Am craving a nice V&O right now!

Baby dust to all and special bean glue to all those who need it!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I have a hangover, so if you could all be very quiet, I'd appreciate it. Thanks.

AF is here, as expected. Ho hum.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

vkj73 said:


> hi gals,
> i'm a total newbie (posted my stats on this thread a few days back).
> 
> anyway, just set my monitor to cd5, so i guess tomorrow is my real first day.
> 
> 
> the instructions are a bit overwhelming...i'm hoping it's not too hard to figure out how to "put the stick in" :winkwink: seriously.
> 
> i have a 35 day average cycle. hopefully i'll get some highs and peaks. :thumbup:

You put the end that looks like the corner's been chopped off in first. If you get it wrong, don't worry, the monitor will flash a picture of a stick with an exclamation mark on it, just keep trying until you get it right :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Maybe we need an ovulation day on the cheeseroll?

I would, but I really don't have time to update everyone's stage in the cycle every day. HOWEVER, I think perhaps we can all update ourselves. Can someone please have a go at adding in what stage of the cycle they're at (I've added in a column) and see if it works and saves?

https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en


----------



## debgreasby

*whispers very quietly* .... Sorry AF got you, bloody evil :witch:


:hugs: and :coffee::coffee::coffee: for ya! Quietly of course!


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Maybe we need an ovulation day on the cheeseroll?
> 
> I would, but I really don't have time to update everyone's stage in the cycle every day. HOWEVER, I think perhaps we can all update ourselves. Can someone please have a go at adding in what stage of the cycle they're at (I've added in a column) and see if it works and saves?
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=enClick to expand...

It wont let me edit my details - maybe we could just have the usual ovulation day eg day 15 or day 18 etc?

Hope your hangover goes quickly x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I just changed access rights, can you try again?


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I just changed access rights, can you try again?

will do - saw this and it made me smile what do you think?
:shower::drunk:


----------



## moggymay

Cheeseroll updated - think I did it right....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> I just changed access rights, can you try again?
> 
> will do - saw this and it made me smile what do you think?
> :shower::drunk:Click to expand...

:D :drunk: was me and Mr D last night.



moggymay said:


> Cheeseroll updated - think I did it right....

Woot! It worked!

Okay everyone, you can now add and change your own details to the cheese roll. Go and put in your cycle stage.... NOW!


----------



## The Stick

Sue Dunhym said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> I just changed access rights, can you try again?
> 
> will do - saw this and it made me smile what do you think?
> :shower::drunk:Click to expand...
> 
> :D :drunk: was me and Mr D last night.
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Cheeseroll updated - think I did it right....Click to expand...
> 
> Woot! It worked!
> 
> Okay everyone, you can now add and change your own details to the cheese roll. Go and put in your cycle stage.... NOW!Click to expand...

Hi Sue

Have updated my info but the cell in the 'g' catagory has gone to grey? not sure why, sorry :blush:


----------



## ACLIO

Well ladies I feel totally shocking today :sick: I was up last night with terrible stomach pains and being sick. I don't now if it's something I've eat or what. At one point I thought it was :witch: but then I don't know. I just want to curl up in a ball , but instead I'm at work :cry::cry:


----------



## The Stick

Ahhhh sorry to hear that Alcio. Can't you go home and curl up with a nice cuppa :coffee:. Sending you :hugs:
Hope you feel better soon - or could it be possible symptoms??? where are you in your cycle?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Shhhhhh.... Hope that head of yours isn't pounding too much Fran...

Well I hunted high and low for my IC's that hubbie had hidden and now wish I hadn't bothered as BFN! 

Poop to that.


----------



## ACLIO

The Stick said:


> Ahhhh sorry to hear that Alcio. Can't you go home and curl up with a nice cuppa :coffee:. Sending you :hugs:
> Hope you feel better soon - or could it be possible symptoms??? where are you in your cycle?

I think a bacon or sausage sandwich is calling, kill or cure lol I wish it was symptoms but sadly not I'm only cd11. It must be something I've eaten or a bug :(


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> Well ladies I feel totally shocking today :sick: I was up last night with terrible stomach pains and being sick. I don't now if it's something I've eat or what. At one point I thought it was :witch: but then I don't know. I just want to curl up in a ball , but instead I'm at work :cry::cry:

Oh dear :( Have some lemonade to settle your stomach.



Bella's Mamma said:


> Shhhhhh.... Hope that head of yours isn't pounding too much Fran...
> 
> Well I hunted high and low for my IC's that hubbie had hidden and now wish I hadn't bothered as BFN!
> 
> Poop to that.

Arses. But still no AF for you, so that's good. Chin up.



The Stick said:


> Hi Sue
> 
> Have updated my info but the cell in the 'g' catagory has gone to grey? not sure why, sorry :blush:

Hmm. I have no idea why that's happened and can't seem to get rid of it. Anyone else cleverer than me?


----------



## The Stick

Hi Sue

Think It's gone now - an IT whizzkid I aint!!!!! :wacko:


----------



## ACLIO

I've checked and it's gone x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I just asked my 20 month old if she though Mamma had a baby in her tummy and she laughed and said 'NO!'

Aclio I always find fat coke fixes me. That and bacon sarnie is a fantastic combination! Mmmmm......


----------



## ACLIO

I don't have the full coke, but I'm now stuffing my face with a sausage sandwich and it's going down nicely :)


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooooo I could eat one of those now too! Hope you feel better soon hon x


----------



## LadyK

Updated my details. If my LP is the same as it was last time I Od on CD14 then AF should arrive tomorrow. But I have been feeling a bit strange the last couple of days. A bit lightheaded/dizzy, hot (which is unlike me, normally Im in the office shivering whilst everyone else is boiling, whereas Im now going round opening the windows!), got a sore throat and runny nose, and had an unbelievable amount of CM yesterday, more in fact I think than I noticed at O! I think I mentioned before that I thought Id seen some faint red/brown spots on some toilet paper whilst on holiday on CD7 but I did an IC on Sunday and got a BFN. Dont actually believe that I am PG as just cant believe that I would be that lucky so soon, but if AF doesnt arrive today or tomorrow I will do another test on Saturday. But I expect my body is just playing tricks on me and I will probably have a longer than normal cycle this month (as 29 days is my average but it has been a while since its been more than 30 days). Going to visit one of my friends and her 5 day old baby daughter tonight!


----------



## ACLIO

LadyK said:


> Updated my details. If my LP is the same as it was last time I Od on CD14 then AF should arrive tomorrow. But I have been feeling a bit strange the last couple of days. A bit lightheaded/dizzy, hot (which is unlike me, normally Im in the office shivering whilst everyone else is boiling, whereas Im now going round opening the windows!), got a sore throat and runny nose, and had an unbelievable amount of CM yesterday, more in fact I think than I noticed at O! I think I mentioned before that I thought Id seen some faint red/brown spots on some toilet paper whilst on holiday on CD7 but I did an IC on Sunday and got a BFN. Dont actually believe that I am PG as just cant believe that I would be that lucky so soon, but if AF doesnt arrive today or tomorrow I will do another test on Saturday. But I expect my body is just playing tricks on me and I will probably have a longer than normal cycle this month (as 29 days is my average but it has been a while since its been more than 30 days). Going to visit one of my friends and her 5 day old baby daughter tonight!

Ohhh sounds promising, I've got my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Bella's Mamma said:


> Ooooo I could eat one of those now too! Hope you feel better soon hon x

Feeling a little better, I think the sausage hit the spot lol I wish the other sausage would hit the spot and give me a BFP lol :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

ACLIO said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> Ooooo I could eat one of those now too! Hope you feel better soon hon x
> 
> Feeling a little better, I think the sausage hit the spot lol I wish the other sausage would hit the spot and give me a BFP lol :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Thanks for making me laugh out loud hon! Too funny! :haha:


----------



## ACLIO

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
I thought it would wake everyone up and spit there coffee everywhere


----------



## pleasehappen

Hello Ladies,
Im new to posting on here but have been reading your tips etc for a while.
You all seem lovely so thought I would join you if thats ok?
We started TTC last month, I came off the pill 19 months ago and have only had 2 periods since then (last wk being the 2nd one!) :growlmad:
I have had blood tests etc etc etc and have high prolactin levels for which I had an mri scan for on Monday and have had my thyroid levels checked, I get the results for both of these next Thursday!!
I have ordered a cbfm which should be delivered today or tomorrow to have some hope of seeing whats going on as my temps are all over the place!!
Looking forward to getting to know you all.


----------



## moggymay

pleasehappen said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Im new to posting on here but have been reading your tips etc for a while.
> You all seem lovely so thought I would join you if thats ok?
> We started TTC last month, I came off the pill 19 months ago and have only had 2 periods since then (last wk being the 2nd one!) :growlmad:
> I have had blood tests etc etc etc and have high prolactin levels for which I had an mri scan for on Monday and have had my thyroid levels checked, I get the results for both of these next Thursday!!
> I have ordered a cbfm which should be delivered today or tomorrow to have some hope of seeing whats going on as my temps are all over the place!!
> Looking forward to getting to know you all.

Welcome to the fun!


----------



## ACLIO

:wave::wave::wave::wave::wave: pleasehappen - welcome to the madness of ttc. I wish you all the luck with your results, sounds like your doctors want to get you sorted, which is great. Personally I'm banging my head against a wall with me.


----------



## tortoise

oooh i'm hungry for a sausage sandwich now!

i'm back in the UK - did my POAS on the flight and yet another high.... yawn. now back at home and found the hot water has broken so I'm now waiting for a plumber. grrrr. but on the plus side I got a lovely pedicure at the airport.

has anyone had a peak later than CD24?


----------



## pleasehappen

Thanks girls,
ACLIO, I too am already feeling like that. Why is it soooo hard?! My pregnant friend tells me the temp charts are easy to read, she hasnt seen mine!! Im far too obsessed so thought the cbfm can do the hard work for me! Its taken the Dr 5 months to work out what was wrong but hopefully we're finally getting somewhere. They have talked about putting me on clomid but we'll see!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Welcome pleasehappen!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh I wish I had added some frers to my amazon order, I had them in my basket then took them out at the last minute. It has arrived now and I wish I had some!


----------



## pleasehappen

Hello Bella's Mamma and thank you,

What are frers if you dont mind me asking, I know most of them just not this one.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pleasehappen said:


> Hello Bella's Mamma and thank you,
> 
> What are frers if you dont mind me asking, I know most of them just not this one.


Hi there, welcome to the gang :D

Frer are First Response Early Response pregnancy tests.


----------



## ACLIO

tortoise - lucky you getting highs I'm on cd11 and still low :(

pleasehappen - can we switch doctors, mine don't even want to discuss ttc they just brush it off


----------



## LadyK

OK having managed to spend most of the morning convincing myself that I am PG and getting excited over it, I&#8217;ve just been to the loo (for about the tenth time already today) and guess what &#8211; the signs of AF are there! Brown on the tissue so she is on her way! To be expected I suppose but I stupidly spent 20 minutes reading through the &#8220;Early Pregnancy Symptoms&#8221; thread earlier and could relate to so many of them! I don&#8217;t ever remember feeling like this before AF was due before! A few symptoms I forgot to mention &#8211; peeing a lot more than usual, headaches, leaving sweaty marks on my mouse I am so hot! BAH! The irony is I tested on Sunday and got a BFN (day my friend gave birth) and today AF arrives (the day I am going to visit my friend and baby)! It&#8217;s just so heartbreaking isn&#8217;t it! 

Welcome to all the newbies and good luck! And good luck to the regulars too!


----------



## Bingo

I'm on CD17, my second peak and the hubby and I have been bonking each night since CD9 except last night he was too tired. Grr right on my first peak too. We did try though lol.

I want my BFP this month sooooo much.

Sorry to come in and just whine but I had to get it out. :blush:


----------



## Bingo

Could it be implantation bleeding? That is brown so you never know. Fingers crossed for you.



LadyK said:


> OK having managed to spend most of the morning convincing myself that I am PG and getting excited over it, Ive just been to the loo (for about the tenth time already today) and guess what  the signs of AF are there! Brown on the tissue so she is on her way! To be expected I suppose but I stupidly spent 20 minutes reading through the Early Pregnancy Symptoms thread earlier and could relate to so many of them! I dont ever remember feeling like this before AF was due before! A few symptoms I forgot to mention  peeing a lot more than usual, headaches, leaving sweaty marks on my mouse I am so hot! BAH! The irony is I tested on Sunday and got a BFN (day my friend gave birth) and today AF arrives (the day I am going to visit my friend and baby)! Its just so heartbreaking isnt it!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and good luck! And good luck to the regulars too!


----------



## LadyK

Bingo said:


> Could it be implantation bleeding? That is brown so you never know. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> OK having managed to spend most of the morning convincing myself that I am PG and getting excited over it, Ive just been to the loo (for about the tenth time already today) and guess what  the signs of AF are there! Brown on the tissue so she is on her way! To be expected I suppose but I stupidly spent 20 minutes reading through the Early Pregnancy Symptoms thread earlier and could relate to so many of them! I dont ever remember feeling like this before AF was due before! A few symptoms I forgot to mention  peeing a lot more than usual, headaches, leaving sweaty marks on my mouse I am so hot! BAH! The irony is I tested on Sunday and got a BFN (day my friend gave birth) and today AF arrives (the day I am going to visit my friend and baby)! Its just so heartbreaking isnt it!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and good luck! And good luck to the regulars too!Click to expand...

No its definitely the same sort of fluid I see as AF is on her way. Too much of it and I also think too late to be IB. Plus going by previous cycle lengths and LP it would be either today or tomorrow I would have expected AF to arrive. Thanks for being hopeful though


----------



## ACLIO

ladyk - keep positive the :witch: hasn't actually shown up yet, she could be messing with you. Big hugs xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

LadyK said:


> No its definitely the same sort of fluid I see as AF is on her way. Too much of it and I also think too late to be IB. Plus going by previous cycle lengths and LP it would be either today or tomorrow I would have expected AF to arrive. Thanks for being hopeful though

Oh dear. Sucks, doesn't it? We do it to ourselves every month. Have a big glass of wine tonight.


----------



## Bingo

How disappointing.



LadyK said:


> Bingo said:
> 
> 
> Could it be implantation bleeding? That is brown so you never know. Fingers crossed for you.
> 
> 
> 
> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> OK having managed to spend most of the morning convincing myself that I am PG and getting excited over it, Ive just been to the loo (for about the tenth time already today) and guess what  the signs of AF are there! Brown on the tissue so she is on her way! To be expected I suppose but I stupidly spent 20 minutes reading through the Early Pregnancy Symptoms thread earlier and could relate to so many of them! I dont ever remember feeling like this before AF was due before! A few symptoms I forgot to mention  peeing a lot more than usual, headaches, leaving sweaty marks on my mouse I am so hot! BAH! The irony is I tested on Sunday and got a BFN (day my friend gave birth) and today AF arrives (the day I am going to visit my friend and baby)! Its just so heartbreaking isnt it!
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies and good luck! And good luck to the regulars too!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No its definitely the same sort of fluid I see as AF is on her way. Too much of it and I also think too late to be IB. Plus going by previous cycle lengths and LP it would be either today or tomorrow I would have expected AF to arrive. Thanks for being hopeful thoughClick to expand...


----------



## BroodyBecks

Im on CD1, First ever use this morning!!

Im feeling a bit nervous, I was really positive last night......now I feel a bit negative..............the :witch: is staying with me at the moment so that might explain why I feel down. :cry:

I really want this to work and Im going to try not to put pressure on me or the OH but its hard!

Im also scared witless about not being able to have children....is this normal....why cant I be more positive?

xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi Ladies 

CD 19 for me and feeling pretty crap got major problems with my eldest at the moment he is only 16 and has let me down badly. To top it all hubby and I have had major rows and not spoke for two days, I keep crying all the time :cry::cry:

Just feel like this TTC lark is all worth it when I cant handle the one I got :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

BroodyBecks said:


> Im on CD1, First ever use this morning!!
> 
> Im feeling a bit nervous, I was really positive last night......now I feel a bit negative..............the :witch: is staying with me at the moment so that might explain why I feel down. :cry:
> 
> I really want this to work and Im going to try not to put pressure on me or the OH but its hard!
> 
> Im also scared witless about not being able to have children....is this normal....why cant I be more positive?
> 
> xxxx

Hi and welcome to the gang :D

Yes, it's perfectly normal. TTC is an emotional nightmare sometimes. But with any luck, it won't take you very long and you'll be up the duff in no time :)


----------



## LadyK

BroodyBecks said:


> Im on CD1, First ever use this morning!!
> 
> Im feeling a bit nervous, I was really positive last night......now I feel a bit negative..............the :witch: is staying with me at the moment so that might explain why I feel down. :cry:
> 
> I really want this to work and Im going to try not to put pressure on me or the OH but its hard!
> 
> Im also scared witless about not being able to have children....is this normal....why cant I be more positive?
> 
> xxxx


Yeah Im worried about that too as Im nearly 40, Im also absolutely petrified that if I do get pregnant something will go wrong or there will be something wrong with the baby! I know I wont be able to relax at all over the 9 months which will probably do more harm than good! I just want a healthy baby right here right now without all the pain and stress and worry that goes with it!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> CD 19 for me and feeling pretty crap got major problems with my eldest at the moment he is only 16 and has let me down badly. To top it all hubby and I have had major rows and not spoke for two days, I keep crying all the time :cry::cry:
> 
> Just feel like this TTC lark is all worth it when I cant handle the one I got :cry:

Oh dear. :hugs:

16 sounds about the right age to be letting your mum down and behaving like a little shit. Husband has no such excuse. Maybe go out tonight, do something you like to do to take your mind off it all?


----------



## fluffyblue

I have just booked my reflexolgy classes which he "raised his eyebrows" at when I told him the cost. I thought fook it im doing it !


----------



## BroodyBecks

This entire TTC lark is an emotional rollercoaster..................?
I was sooooooo happy this morning and now I feel crap!! How??
Just found out that a family member is 3 months, im soooo happy for her but soooo down at the same time.....I feel awful for it!

I am going to Fix up NOW, and think positive!! We need to hold onto our sanity girls!!:thumbup:

Plus its nearly the weekend!!!!:happydance:

I have only just joined this thread, has there been many success stories since it started in may???

Cuddles :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

BroodyBecks said:


> I am going to Fix up NOW, and think positive!! We need to hold onto our sanity girls!!:thumbup:
> 
> Plus its nearly the weekend!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have only just joined this thread, has there been many success stories since it started in may???
> 
> Cuddles :hugs:
> 
> xxxx

You're going to fix up? Heroin's not very conducive to conception ;)

Yes, we've had lots of success stories :) See the cheeseroll for all the people who've had their BFPs: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

Let me know if you want me to add you.


----------



## BroodyBecks

[/QUOTE]

You're going to fix up? Heroin's not very conducive to conception ;)

Yes, we've had lots of success stories :) See the cheeseroll for all the people who've had their BFPs: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

Let me know if you want me to add you.[/QUOTE]

Yes please...........im 27 on my 1st cycle....sorry forgot what else you need to know!!:dohh:

xx


----------



## ACLIO

fluffyblue said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> CD 19 for me and feeling pretty crap got major problems with my eldest at the moment he is only 16 and has let me down badly. To top it all hubby and I have had major rows and not spoke for two days, I keep crying all the time :cry::cry:
> 
> Just feel like this TTC lark is all worth it when I cant handle the one I got :cry:

Sorry your having a crappy time. Your 16 year old sounds like he's going through the Kevin stage!! Your DH should be supporting you though. I don't think they understand how stressful it is TTC all they have to do is shoot and aim, plus its guranteed for them every time unlike us poor women. So really, what do men really have to complain about!!!


----------



## BroodyBecks

Sorry Sue........Total cycles is 4? first cycle with CBFM

How do you quote like that, I tried and failed as you can see!!

xx


----------



## ACLIO

broodybecks - just click on the quote box and the bottom of the post you want to quote x


----------



## LadyK

Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!


----------



## moggymay

fluffyblue said:


> I have just booked my reflexolgy classes which he "raised his eyebrows" at when I told him the cost. I thought fook it im doing it !

Is it true about :sex: with your socks on being better chances of:bfp:

Friend of ours is in South Africa and she swears by it as a route to :baby:

Not so sure but doesnt exactly get you in the mood, something to do with part of foot representing babymakingbits being warmer to have better luck?

If its true I will put my socks on but if not you can all have a giggle at the thought of anyone BDing with big wooly socks in case it is true! :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

LadyK said:


> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!

I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.



moggymay said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> I have just booked my reflexolgy classes which he "raised his eyebrows" at when I told him the cost. I thought fook it im doing it !
> 
> Is it true about :sex: with your socks on being better chances of:bfp:
> 
> Friend of ours is in South Africa and she swears by it as a route to :baby:
> 
> Not so sure but doesnt exactly get you in the mood, something to do with part of foot representing babymakingbits being warmer to have better luck?
> 
> If its true I will put my socks on but if not you can all have a giggle at the thought of anyone BDing with big wooly socks in case it is true! :rofl:Click to expand...

Sounds like a load of sloblocks to me :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

BroodyBecks said:


> Sorry Sue........Total cycles is 4? first cycle with CBFM
> 
> How do you quote like that, I tried and failed as you can see!!
> 
> xx

You are now added to the cheese roll.


----------



## modo

fluffyblue said:


> I have just booked my reflexolgy classes which he "raised his eyebrows" at when I told him the cost. I thought fook it im doing it !

Reflexology is great Fluffyblue I had two sessions this cycle one leading up to ovulation and the other during the 2WW. I would def recommend it as it is so relaxing (I have never felt so relaxed in my life.)


----------



## ACLIO

I don't feel sick anymore but my stomach feels really strange, it feels so tender and keeps cramping. I'm like a bloody balloon


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!
> 
> I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.
> 
> Oh good glad Im not the only one! Lets break the rules together ;-) What CD do you approx O on (sorry cant remember)  perhaps well be going through this cycle together!Click to expand...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

LadyK said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!
> 
> I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.
> 
> Oh good glad Im not the only one! Lets break the rules together ;-) What CD do you approx O on (sorry cant remember)  perhaps well be going through this cycle together!Click to expand...
> 
> I usually O around about CD 19 (although it was CD17 this month), how about you?Click to expand...


----------



## ACLIO

I'm getting a bit worried that I won't get a high or O this month. Maybe I haven't even been O'ing at all whist ttc. I think this cramping is turning me into a mardy cow mooooooo


----------



## BroodyBecks

Im going away with the hubby and friends this weekend and we are staying in an 8 berth caravan..............got to take my CBFM!!
The Girls are gagging to see it!!! im the only one who has started to try so Im on me own in that department with my close friends........thats why I love this site!!

How awful would it be if one of the boys busts in on me in the loo peeing on what looks like my hand!!!! :haha:

Will need to get the hubby up early to stand card at the door!! :wacko:

hee hee

xxxxx


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!
> 
> I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.
> 
> Oh good glad Im not the only one! Lets break the rules together ;-) What CD do you approx O on (sorry cant remember)  perhaps well be going through this cycle together!Click to expand...
> 
> I usually O around about CD 19 (although it was CD17 this month), how about you?Click to expand...
> 
> Well first (test) cycle was CD14, first (real) cycle was CD12, second cycle CD14, so I assume this cycle will be around the same time! Will be a real novelty having my monitor tell me the correct day!Click to expand...


----------



## Mrs_N

evening girls, well I'm just waiting for the witch to show now, I want to move onto my next cycle :hissy: I have good feelings about October! 
Mind you, I'm off on hols tomorrow scuba diving, and don't really want af to ruin that!


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, cd 19 and don't think i O'd as temp dropped again this morning to 36.2 after the rise to 36.7 yesterday. you were right Fran, so confused. have any of you ladies ever done cervix position while temping? read that to get a complete pic you should temp,CP and CM.xxxx


----------



## Piperette

Sue Dunhym said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!
> 
> I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.Click to expand...

Can I just ask you what you mean by that please? Is there a problem with the days on the CBFM? :shrug:

Thanks.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi everyone, hope it's ok for me to butt in. I bought my CBFM a few weeks ago but have been waiting for AF to start using it.

AF started this morning, but too late to press on and set CBFM up. Do I set tomorrow as CD2 or CD1? am a bit confused as I'm sure I've had "red blood" (TMI, sorry!) today, I just don't want it to be out of sync.

BTW do I have to pee on it the same time every day? or just with my FMU, which might be 5am or 7am depending on how heavily I sleep and the capacity of my ickle bladder.

Any help appreciated.


----------



## pleasehappen

Would i be able to join the cheeseroll please. Im 30, been ttc for 1 month, going to start using cbfm when next period starts (who knows when?)
Thank you


----------



## moggymay

welcome pleasehappen :flower:


----------



## pleasehappen

Thanks Moggymay,

I cant wait to start using my cbfm, just hope it shows I am actually ovulating.
Have you had much luck with yours with highs and peaks?


----------



## ACLIO

Sorry if this is TMI....
I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

ACLIO said:


> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?

Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...

Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!

By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?


----------



## ACLIO

I'm so confused with it all. You sound like you know your stuff. I've been abit worried cos I started getting really strange cramps last night and was sick in the middle of the night and all today I've still had the cramps. I say cramps it also crossed between like a pulled muscle, I just can't work it all out. What is my body doing to me!!! I'm on cd11 still showing low though


----------



## Piperette

Bella's Mamma said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?
> 
> Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...
> 
> Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!
> 
> By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?Click to expand...

Can I ask how you lengthened your LP?


----------



## cheerfulangel

Welcome to all the newbies, each week I check back the number on here has doubled?!! We must be the longest thread on here :flower:

Congrats Modo..another BFP for the CBFM..sticky dust x 1000 to you!!!!

I've been quietly trying to work out my cycle and after last months first full cycle with CBFM i felt so pleased I had finally had a 'normal' cycle and worked my body out..ha ha how wrong I was!! This cycle i'm on day 24 and only just got my first high 2 days ago..i've been having a panic thinking that i won't be ov this month. But also it could be stress..i've gone back to work after a lovely 6 week rest (eek, as I stand up and say 'i'm cheerful_angel and i'm a teacher!':blush:) and I think my body is just getting used to that again.

Was also wondering who, if anybody, you tell you are trying or do you keep it quiet? I told one friend who has a 7 month old as I wanted to vent and get advice, but she then told another friend and I was really annoyed (rightly so I think, it's personal stuff!!).


----------



## cheerfulangel

Bella's Mamma said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?
> 
> Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...
> 
> Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!
> 
> By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?Click to expand...


You are right, the LP is the time between OV and AF starting. I think 12 is ok, 14 is optimum so 12 isn't far short. Fingers crossed your cramps aren't AF hun :flower:


----------



## cheerfulangel

ACLIO said:


> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?

Get strumping tonight Alico, if you are ovulating soon the little ones would be laying in wait for the little eggy!!! Mine changed last month to clear stretchy 3 days before I got my first peaks and ovulated. Isn't it funny how much we talk about:blush: and don't worry, there is never TMI on here!!!


----------



## cheerfulangel

Piperette said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?
> 
> Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...
> 
> Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!
> 
> By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask how you lengthened your LP?Click to expand...

Hello Piperette! I was recommended from the lovely people on here to try B6 complex to lengthen it. I haven't been very good at taking it this month though so can't talk from experience. Hope that helps O:)

PS Sorry for all the replies to posts I just did, I'm trying to catch up and just saw it looks a bit full..Sorry everyone xx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm so pleased that I have people to talk to on here. I just don't get the stomach pains I'm having. Last night I felt shocking. Today this sounds really strange but when I sit down I feel like there's alot of pressure. I must be a weird one


----------



## Piperette

cheerfulangel, would you happen to know if the B6 complex can cause you not to ovulate? I have read that Agnus Castus can do that, so I am a bit concerned about taking something that lengthens the cycle.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Sue Dunhym said:


> BroodyBecks said:
> 
> 
> I am going to Fix up NOW, and think positive!! We need to hold onto our sanity girls!!:thumbup:
> 
> Plus its nearly the weekend!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have only just joined this thread, has there been many success stories since it started in may???
> 
> Cuddles :hugs:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> You're going to fix up? Heroin's not very conducive to conception ;)
> 
> Yes, we've had lots of success stories :) See the cheeseroll for all the people who've had their BFPs: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> Let me know if you want me to add you.Click to expand...

Hi Sue can you put me in for;

Total cycles; 10
CBFM: 2 cycles
Age; 32
Stage in cycle; CD24
Comments; frustrated and annoyed at all the BFP anouncements friends and family have made recently and I am soooo impatient at the mo!!! Hee hee, obviously not for the cheese roll!!

Thanks for keeping it going, your a star!! :flower:


----------



## cheerfulangel

Piperette said:


> cheerfulangel, would you happen to know if the B6 complex can cause you not to ovulate? I have read that Agnus Castus can do that, so I am a bit concerned about taking something that lengthens the cycle.

Oooo...i'm not sure but it could do, after you saying that, I wonder if that's why my cycle is so long this month? I've been taking it every few days so not regularly, but I got my peak on day 21 last cycle and now i'm on 24 and only had 2 highs :dohh:

Are you using the CBFM to monitor your cycles hun?


----------



## Piperette

cheerfulangel said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> cheerfulangel, would you happen to know if the B6 complex can cause you not to ovulate? I have read that Agnus Castus can do that, so I am a bit concerned about taking something that lengthens the cycle.
> 
> Oooo...i'm not sure but it could do, after you saying that, I wonder if that's why my cycle is so long this month? I've been taking it every few days so not regularly, but I got my peak on day 21 last cycle and now i'm on 24 and only had 2 highs :dohh:
> 
> Are you using the CBFM to monitor your cycles hun?Click to expand...

I have ordered one and will be starting using it next cycle, unless of course something might happen in this one. Fingers crossed.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Piperette said:


> cheerfulangel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> cheerfulangel, would you happen to know if the B6 complex can cause you not to ovulate? I have read that Agnus Castus can do that, so I am a bit concerned about taking something that lengthens the cycle.
> 
> Oooo...i'm not sure but it could do, after you saying that, I wonder if that's why my cycle is so long this month? I've been taking it every few days so not regularly, but I got my peak on day 21 last cycle and now i'm on 24 and only had 2 highs :dohh:
> 
> Are you using the CBFM to monitor your cycles hun?Click to expand...
> 
> I have ordered one and will be starting using it next cycle, unless of course something might happen in this one. Fingers crossed.Click to expand...


Yes yes, that would be perfect!! I think I have read a post from someone who never got to use there one...fingers crossed too :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Piperette said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Will it be really bad if I set my little white friend to CD2 tomorrow? After only 2 cycles I'm a bit fed up of it being a day out to reality! I keep getting confused!
> 
> I'm setting mine to CD 2 tomorrow. Bugger what the instruction manual says, if AF came today, that means CD1 is today to me and CD2 is tomorrow.Click to expand...
> 
> Can I just ask you what you mean by that please? Is there a problem with the days on the CBFM? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks.Click to expand...

The instruction manual says that if you start your period during the day, then you should count the NEXT day as CD1. However, I believe that no matter what time the period starts, if it starts that day then that's CD1. So since my period started in earnest today at about midday, I will set my CBFM to CD2 tomorrow.



Rabbittchild said:


> Hi everyone, hope it's ok for me to butt in. I bought my CBFM a few weeks ago but have been waiting for AF to start using it.
> 
> AF started this morning, but too late to press on and set CBFM up. Do I set tomorrow as CD2 or CD1? am a bit confused as I'm sure I've had "red blood" (TMI, sorry!) today, I just don't want it to be out of sync.
> 
> BTW do I have to pee on it the same time every day? or just with my FMU, which might be 5am or 7am depending on how heavily I sleep and the capacity of my ickle bladder.
> 
> Any help appreciated.

Hi Rabbittchild, welcome to the gang :D Depending on what time you first set your monitor, you will have 2 hours either way to POAS. For example, if you first set it to CD1 at 7am then you can POAS any time between 5am and 9am. Make sense?



pleasehappen said:


> Would i be able to join the cheeseroll please. Im 30, been ttc for 1 month, going to start using cbfm when next period starts (who knows when?)
> Thank you

Added.



cheerfulangel said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BroodyBecks said:
> 
> 
> I am going to Fix up NOW, and think positive!! We need to hold onto our sanity girls!!:thumbup:
> 
> Plus its nearly the weekend!!!!:happydance:
> 
> I have only just joined this thread, has there been many success stories since it started in may???
> 
> Cuddles :hugs:
> 
> xxxx
> 
> You're going to fix up? Heroin's not very conducive to conception ;)
> 
> Yes, we've had lots of success stories :) See the cheeseroll for all the people who've had their BFPs: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en
> 
> Let me know if you want me to add you.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Sue can you put me in for;
> 
> Total cycles; 10
> CBFM: 2 cycles
> Age; 32
> Stage in cycle; CD24
> Comments; frustrated and annoyed at all the BFP anouncements friends and family have made recently and I am soooo impatient at the mo!!! Hee hee, obviously not for the cheese roll!!
> 
> Thanks for keeping it going, your a star!! :flower:Click to expand...

Added.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Sue Dunhym said:


> The instruction manual says that if you start your period during the day, then you should count the NEXT day as CD1. However, I believe that no matter what time the period starts, if it starts that day then that's CD1. So since my period started in earnest today at about midday, I will set my CBFM to CD2 tomorrow.
> 
> Hi Rabbittchild, welcome to the gang :D Depending on what time you first set your monitor, you will have 2 hours either way to POAS. For example, if you first set it to CD1 at 7am then you can POAS any time between 5am and 9am. Make sense?

Thanks for the welcome, I will be setting my CBFM to CD2 tomorrow at 7am - thanks for the advice, am sure to have lots of questions ;-) 

Do most of you ladies with CBFM use it as an adjunct to temping? I originally got it because of my inability to wake up at the same time everyday but then i got slightly obsessed and have started temping, albeit at crazy times so I just wondered what most ppl do?

:hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Welcome to all the newbies!! :wave:
Just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone, not much going on for me today... Either 8DPO or 10DPO and had a huge dip in my temps (below my coverline), I was congested last night and was breathing through my mouth (so I assume that is the reason) which annoys the hell out of me, my temps are all messed up this month, my CBFM says I am still on high and I never detected a surge on an OPK! So who knows... FF is just as confused as I am... I hope that my temp goes back up tomorrow! :shrug:
I don't remember half the posts I read... ugh I guess I am more tired than I thought... sorry! I will do better tomorrow! I just hope everyone is well~

xx


----------



## Megg33k

A big hello to all the newbies! Welcome to the joy and frustration of CBFM use! :) Good luck, girls!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I am in pain this morning, of the womenly kind. Nurofen doesn't seem to be doing the trick. So I'm drinking fat coke and skiving instead.



Rabbittchild said:


> Thanks for the welcome, I will be setting my CBFM to CD2 tomorrow at 7am - thanks for the advice, am sure to have lots of questions ;-)
> 
> Do most of you ladies with CBFM use it as an adjunct to temping? I originally got it because of my inability to wake up at the same time everyday but then i got slightly obsessed and have started temping, albeit at crazy times so I just wondered what most ppl do?
> 
> :hugs:

I use the CBFM and temp, that way I can double-check that I do get a temp rise and have definitely ovulated.


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. I am in pain this morning, of the womenly kind. Nurofen doesn't seem to be doing the trick. So I'm drinking fat coke and skiving instead.
> 
> 
> 
> Rabbittchild said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the welcome, I will be setting my CBFM to CD2 tomorrow at 7am - thanks for the advice, am sure to have lots of questions ;-)
> 
> Do most of you ladies with CBFM use it as an adjunct to temping? I originally got it because of my inability to wake up at the same time everyday but then i got slightly obsessed and have started temping, albeit at crazy times so I just wondered what most ppl do?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> I use the CBFM and temp, that way I can double-check that I do get a temp rise and have definitely ovulated.Click to expand...

I'm liking the sound of skiving, can I join you lol Fridays should be banned, you should not have to work on a friday it should be law!!!!


----------



## Vegas Mama

Oh, I don't know how I missed this? I'm in love with my CBFM. Could I be added to the cheese roll? My info:

Total Cycles: On my 6th now 
CBFM: This is my 2nd cycle using it
Age: 23
Stage in cycle: Friday, 9/18 marks CD 5


----------



## LadyK

Only just got back onto this thread since leaving work yesterday so sorry Piperette I didnt reply to your question about CBFM days but looks like Sue (Fran) beat me to it! I have done exactly as Sue has done, my period started about midday yesterday, so therefore yesterday was CD1, so this morning I have set my monitor to CD2 I dont know why the instructions say to do that because it just confuses things so I am going to ignore those instructions fro now on! The good news is that having worried myself silly over the length of my LP a couple of months ago, having now inputted my last few cycles onto FF, I have discovered that my first (test) cycle had an LP of 16 days and the last two (real) cycles had LPs of 15 days. So I think that makes me normal! Saw my friends 5 day old baby yesterday, had a lovely cuddle, but then she started crying, ooooh panic! Got home and realised that the baby was in fact smaller and lighter than both of my cats! On a positive note its nearly the weekend and the first one that I can have a drink on for a while, so I think I am going to sample the Polish Vodka that I bought back from holiday last week!


----------



## LadyK

I have updated myself on the cheese roll this morning. I have also put a date in next to my CD so that I/we know which day I am on in real time as I probably wont bother to go in and change it every day! Ill probably just change it when I O (and put that CD and date in too) and at the beginning of my cycle again (although hoping that wont happen next month!). Hope thats OK!


----------



## tortoise

morning all - i'm semi skiving - am claiming to work that i'm jetlagged so will go in later this afternoon. also drinking coke AND eating chocolate croissants - yum.

day 25 for me and i've gone back to low. i was low from 6-17 and then high from 18-24 and now low again. feel very low about it as i think getting a peak is not a positive thing, right? does this mean i'm not ovulating?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, according to the cheese roll we are on average 31.4 years old and have been trying for 6.3 months. :D


----------



## amesberry

Hi guys, new to forum and first month using monitor. Little worried as I am on day 13 and still showing low  can this be normally on first month of using monitor? Little unsure whats going on I really want to see it go up to high :nope:


----------



## ACLIO

amesberry - I'm on day 12 and still on low, I'm hoping for a high too. I've started temping but I haven't got a clue whats going on with my temps.

If anyones got a minute could you have a look at my temps, thank you xx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29d062


----------



## amesberry

I havent started temping, I know everyone leads a busy life but I just feel I would overload myself and my mind temp charting as well, I tried for a while, bought the Taking Charge of Fertility book but it just got me thinking about it too much and not relaxed so Ive bought monitor as I need to be told my datesbeen trying for nearly year and a ½ and two of best friends got pregnant in last few months so feeling crap and hope this will work for mepositive month as first month with monitor tho :thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

amesberry said:


> I havent started temping, I know everyone leads a busy life but I just feel I would overload myself and my mind temp charting as well, I tried for a while, bought the Taking Charge of Fertility book but it just got me thinking about it too much and not relaxed so Ive bought monitor as I need to be told my datesbeen trying for nearly year and a ½ and two of best friends got pregnant in last few months so feeling crap and hope this will work for mepositive month as first month with monitor tho :thumbup:

I've not been ttc as long as you this month will be 6 months ttc and 1st with CBFM. You must be really having it tuff at the moment with your friends getting bfp. I know how you feel, my sister in law can click her fingers and she gets pregnant. Nothing seems to make sense I don't smoke or drink regular so you think I have a better chance. But no mother nature has other things in mind for us. Keep positive and it will happen, that's what's playing in my head xxxxxx


----------



## tortoise

amesberry said:


> Hi guys, new to forum and first month using monitor. Little worried as I am on day 13 and still showing low  can this be normally on first month of using monitor? Little unsure whats going on I really want to see it go up to high :nope:

Hi there Amesberry - I didn't show my first high until day 18. how long is your cycle? x


----------



## moggymay

amesberry said:


> I havent started temping, I know everyone leads a busy life but I just feel I would overload myself and my mind temp charting as well, I tried for a while, bought the Taking Charge of Fertility book but it just got me thinking about it too much and not relaxed so Ive bought monitor as I need to be told my datesbeen trying for nearly year and a ½ and two of best friends got pregnant in last few months so feeling crap and hope this will work for mepositive month as first month with monitor tho :thumbup:

All those who can please raise a glass to positive months! 

We have been trying 14 months and it is our first with the CBFM, got the highs and peaks and now waiting for AF. We are on day 30 and longest have gone is 35 but who knows! 

I am going to keep FX'd as it aint over til the witch sings, can anyone tell me when the m is programmed to flash on the monitor? I am following it carefully to know what day etc we are on but after tomorrow we go into uncharted territory as last 3 cycles have been 31 but darent hope til day 35. 

I know it is selfish as I already have a lovely little boy but so many of his little friends have new baby bros and sis's or bumps and I want one too. 

Not sure if it worse ttc the second cos you know it works but it just aint happening or ttc the first. I think i am going mad!!!

:wacko::wacko::wacko::headspin::headspin::wacko::wacko:


----------



## ACLIO

i've got my fingers crossed for you, I hope the little white box has given you lots of :dust:


----------



## tortoise

good luck moggymay - everything crossed for you. feel like i need some good news about the CBFM as i'm not feeling the love for mine at the moment - need reassurance that it was worth the investment!


----------



## moggymay

dont suppose anyone knows when m will flash? feel should await the flash before can poas...


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> good luck moggymay - everything crossed for you. feel like i need some good news about the CBFM as i'm not feeling the love for mine at the moment - need reassurance that it was worth the investment!

love mine more now am not poas every morning - 20 days of it takes the fun away but am gagging to poas again! lol

:dust: to all xx


----------



## ACLIO

I had a quick look on the net, but can not really find anything


----------



## klcuk3

Well...I've just received my CBFM and started today.....am looking forward to seeing what happens :)


----------



## MummyMagic

I wonder if you ladies can help me, I'm on my 2nd month of using the CBFM and I'm on CD 7, but CD 6 on my monitor because AF arrived in the afternoon I had to set it the following morning. Does it matter if the monitor is a day out when I'm temping as well? It's probably a ridiculous question, but I want to be sure when I OV xx


----------



## ACLIO

klcuk3 said:


> Well...I've just received my CBFM and started today.....am looking forward to seeing what happens :)

Good luck, you soon get into a routine of waking up temping and turning your little white box on lol xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> dont suppose anyone knows when m will flash? feel should await the flash before can poas...

It'll flash when it thinks your period might be due. We can't say when that is. You're probably best off testing 14 days after your last Peak. Fingers crossed for you.



MummyMagic said:


> I wonder if you ladies can help me, I'm on my 2nd month of using the CBFM and I'm on CD 7, but CD 6 on my monitor because AF arrived in the afternoon I had to set it the following morning. Does it matter if the monitor is a day out when I'm temping as well? It's probably a ridiculous question, but I want to be sure when I OV xx

It doesn't matter, you'll just have to remember the difference. The monitor will give you Peaks when you O no matter what cycle day it is.


----------



## fluffyduffy

Hi I am new to this site and to CBFM. 

I have same problem. I got AF yesterday and set CBFM to CD1 then. Its still showing CD1. Do i need to change it to CD2 myself?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyduffy said:


> Hi I am new to this site and to CBFM.
> 
> I have same problem. I got AF yesterday and set CBFM to CD1 then. Its still showing CD1. Do i need to change it to CD2 myself?

What time did you set it to CD 1 yesterday? I think it'll only change to CD 2 24 hours after your set it to CD 1.


----------



## fluffyduffy

It was about 7pm. I was too excited so wanted to start straight away.

Also, another silly question- do i need to turn it on every day for the first few days - up to CD6 or do i just wait until then!!

so confused.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyduffy said:


> It was about 7pm. I was too excited so wanted to start straight away.
> 
> Also, another silly question- do i need to turn it on every day for the first few days - up to CD6 or do i just wait until then!!
> 
> so confused.

Ok, you've set it to that'll it'll ask for a stick at 7pm! You need to reset it tomorrow morning. Press the button down and hold it until it says CD 3 at your normal waking time tomorrow. 

You can turn it on every day if you like but it won't ask you to POAS until CD6 :)


----------



## fluffyduffy

Thanks that's great. Is it the M button I hold down. 

sorry to be such a dummy


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Piperette said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?
> 
> Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...
> 
> Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!
> 
> By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Can I ask how you lengthened your LP?Click to expand...

Hi there, 
I took vitamin B complex 50's alongside my prenatals. I am going to up it to 100's this cycle though as I would like to see a bit longer lp. There is a miassive thread on here dedicated to the use of vit b. That is where I got my info from... Will let you know if I find anything else out. 
x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

ACLIO said:


> I'm so confused with it all. You sound like you know your stuff. I've been abit worried cos I started getting really strange cramps last night and was sick in the middle of the night and all today I've still had the cramps. I say cramps it also crossed between like a pulled muscle, I just can't work it all out. What is my body doing to me!!! I'm on cd11 still showing low though

Actually I knew nothing at all before I joined this site! 
I get cramps around ovulation time too so it may just be that and you have never noticed before...

xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

cheerfulangel said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry if this is TMI....
> I'm a little confused tonight cm was white ish this morning now its going clear and stretchy. Does that mean I might be ovulating soon?
> 
> Sounds like it! That's what mine does... I usually get my first high about three days after my cm changes. But I only get one high before my peaks...
> 
> Still no af for me but had some worrying crampy feelings earlier. If she keeps away until at least tomorrow then my lp will have lenthened so I will be aable to see some positive!
> 
> By the way, if af comes on 12dpo does that mean my lp is 12 days that cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You are right, the LP is the time between OV and AF starting. I think 12 is ok, 14 is optimum so 12 isn't far short. Fingers crossed your cramps aren't AF hun :flower:Click to expand...

She got me. I HATE her! Feeling very sad this morning as I was a walking pregnancy symptom cliche! Oh well.....


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Piperette said:


> cheerfulangel, would you happen to know if the B6 complex can cause you not to ovulate? I have read that Agnus Castus can do that, so I am a bit concerned about taking something that lengthens the cycle.

I haven't read anything that states side affects from B6. I actually ovulated a day earlier in this cycle too. Let me know if you find anything out!


----------



## amesberry

tortoise said:


> amesberry said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys, new to forum and first month using monitor. Little worried as I am on day 13 and still showing low  can this be normally on first month of using monitor? Little unsure whats going on I really want to see it go up to high :nope:
> 
> Hi there Amesberry - I didn't show my first high until day 18. how long is your cycle? xClick to expand...




I am normally 28-30 day cycle but last few months my cycle has gone crazy! which is why i bought monitor


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyduffy said:


> Thanks that's great. Is it the M button I hold down.
> 
> sorry to be such a dummy

Yes, the m button.



Bella's Mamma said:


> She got me. I HATE her! Feeling very sad this morning as I was a walking pregnancy symptom cliche! Oh well.....

Oh damn. I was so hopeful for you this month. Have a day of feeling sorry for yourself, eh?


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> Got home and realised that the baby was in fact smaller and lighter than both of my cats!

I'm glad I'm not the only one to have had this thought :haha:
My husband said the same thing after seeing his colleague's 7lb newborn. Our cats are 14lbs each!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I got my 21 day results back today. 

My doctors are so STUPID and just by chance I had the test done on the right day. She never mentioned it is supposed to be 7dpo and the '21 day' title is just based on an average cycle of 28 days with ov at 14 days. If you have it any other day it could be completely misleading!

So I did have it at 7dpo but only because they couldn't fit me in any sooner... GP's argghhhhh!

So my result was 33 which I am told indicates ovulation. Despite earlier confusion, levels do need to be above 30, not 15. Europe measures differently than the rest of the world and the above 15 benchmark is for the US / Aus units of measuring progesterone. 

The receptionist who gave me my results just said "yep, they are fine" she was a little taken aback when I asked for for the actual levels. Seriously, who would not want to know?!

So... I have an appointment on Monday to discuss results as 33 is a little on the low side and we still haven't got to the bottom of my spotting... BUT I am being positive as it looks like I ovulated and my LP was one day longer so at least things are looking possible...

Thanks Fran - will be following in your footsteps tonight and indulging in some nice wine! Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one for both of us...

Clee any news from you? Have you tested yet? 

xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Bella's Mamma said:


> I got my 21 day results back today.
> 
> My doctors are so STUPID and just by chance I had the test done on the right day. She never mentioned it is supposed to be 7dpo and the '21 day' title is just based on an average cycle of 28 days with ov at 14 days. If you have it any other day it could be completely misleading!
> 
> So I did have it at 7dpo but only because they couldn't fit me in any sooner... GP's argghhhhh!
> 
> So my result was 33 which I am told indicates ovulation. Despite earlier confusion, levels do need to be above 30, not 15. Europe measures differently than the rest of the world and the above 15 benchmark is for the US / Aus units of measuring progesterone.
> 
> The receptionist who gave me my results just said "yep, they are fine" she was a little taken aback when I asked for for the actual levels. Seriously, who would not want to know?!
> 
> So... I have an appointment on Monday to discuss results as 33 is a little on the low side and we still haven't got to the bottom of my spotting... BUT I am being positive as it looks like I ovulated and my LP was one day longer so at least things are looking possible...
> 
> Thanks Fran - will be following in your footsteps tonight and indulging in some nice wine! Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one for both of us...
> 
> Clee any news from you? Have you tested yet?
> 
> xxxx


I cant believe you have said that becuase I wondered what my results would be at CD21 (i ovulated at CD21 last month) and had bloods done at CD22 which is 1dpo - so christ they wont be able to tell Jack Shit !!!

Im gonna have to go in and demand further tests becuase I think my problem is progesterone deficiancy and 1dpo is gonna be nothing !!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

fluffyblue said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> I got my 21 day results back today.
> 
> My doctors are so STUPID and just by chance I had the test done on the right day. She never mentioned it is supposed to be 7dpo and the '21 day' title is just based on an average cycle of 28 days with ov at 14 days. If you have it any other day it could be completely misleading!
> 
> So I did have it at 7dpo but only because they couldn't fit me in any sooner... GP's argghhhhh!
> 
> So my result was 33 which I am told indicates ovulation. Despite earlier confusion, levels do need to be above 30, not 15. Europe measures differently than the rest of the world and the above 15 benchmark is for the US / Aus units of measuring progesterone.
> 
> The receptionist who gave me my results just said "yep, they are fine" she was a little taken aback when I asked for for the actual levels. Seriously, who would not want to know?!
> 
> So... I have an appointment on Monday to discuss results as 33 is a little on the low side and we still haven't got to the bottom of my spotting... BUT I am being positive as it looks like I ovulated and my LP was one day longer so at least things are looking possible...
> 
> Thanks Fran - will be following in your footsteps tonight and indulging in some nice wine! Hopefully next cycle will be the lucky one for both of us...
> 
> Clee any news from you? Have you tested yet?
> 
> xxxx
> 
> 
> I cant believe you have said that becuase I wondered what my results would be at CD21 (i ovulated at CD21 last month) and had bloods done at CD22 which is 1dpo - so christ they wont be able to tell Jack Shit !!!
> 
> Im gonna have to go in and demand further tests becuase I think my problem is progesterone deficiancy and 1dpo is gonna be nothing !!Click to expand...

Yes do Fluffy, I can't believe how clueless docs are! 

We have to put our trust in them but then they just get it so wrong! 
Yes, at 1dpo they won't beable to tell anything at all. Progesterone is supposed to peak at 7dpo indicating ovulation/no ovulation and also if you have a short lp they can see if the levels are high enough to sustain inplantation.

It was the NURSE at my docs who queried my dpo and the receptionist that double checked with me. Doc didn't mention anything at all about my cycle length or ov dates...

xxxxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello everyone, 

Hope we're all doing okay..............

Well it's been strange week of ups + downs...... Was due on AF monday just gone (14th) which was my day 25! Nothing happened - so far so good! Tues nothing, wed nothing, yesterday (10 DPO) slightest v v v pale pink streak of watery blood 
Whilst in loo at office (feel shit + emotional + upset as knew I was coming on)..... (Friend had announced her surprise pregnancy night b4) THEN no further blood at all when wiping or anything; not for all of yesterday afternoon, eve, nite or all of today! I test this morn - BFN! Only thing is now I finally feel like I'm properly abt to come on so tom will b AF 5 days late- so pissed off as been so excited! Not normal for me at all - I start light but it doesn't stop for day + half! Don't understand it! Also day 25 bang on normally not day 30!!! 
Oh its so fucking annoying!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi bella's mamma!

So sorry to hear witch turned up! Looks like she' s finally about to put proper appearance in to me tom too....... I've been so hopeful + excited (even bought 2 clearblue digi to use if not come on by monday! I can feel she's here v v soon tho so will be saving them! What a ba****d!!!!!!! excuse my swearing just so pissed off!


----------



## Twinmad

i'm so confused about this doc stuff ladies :cry: what blood test did you ask for and was it supposed to confirm ovulation? I'm now on CD20 and still showing low :nope: I had lows last month until CD16 when I had two peaks and then the automatic high on CD18 and now this is my 2nd month on CbFM and i'm still on lows at CD20 :cry:

I started temping a few days ago and my temps have been 37.44, 37.17, 37.08 and this morning 36.90..... what is going on? If I haven't O'd, then this is pre-O temp and it's too high which prob means i'm low on estrogen or my thyroids need checking :cry: :cry: it's driving me nuts and now my DH has hidden my CbFM this morning cos he's fed up with me stressing over it.... HELP LADIES :cry:


----------



## tortoise

Bella's Mama - Crikey that's really concerning - you'd have thought that this is pretty basic stuff that doctors should know. I'm pleased the results were positive though and I hope you get the answers you want when you meet the doctor on Monday. It must be a relief to know you're ovulating - I still don't have a clue whether I am - going to start temping next cycle I think.


----------



## Tulip

Morning Wonders.

Yup Bella'sMamma and Fluffy, saw my doc y'day and he offered me the day 3 FSH (which I won't be able to have til day 4 cos the nurse only works certain days - is this a showstopper?) so I also asked about the day 21 and he gave me that too.... but didn't mention it isn't actually day 21. Thinking about it, he didn't ask how long my cycles were at all.

Just as well I have you lot to make me book in on the right day, eh?

Bella's mamma, so sorry she got you (get Fran to kick her nips off for you) :hugs:

And welcome to all the newbies - sorry I've been neglecting you all, had a bit of a whirlwind week getting needlessly excited about my temps. Right... back on the wagon. I was gonna break the rules and make CD1 (monitor) match CD1 (real life) but didn't need to in the end. Stand firm, rulebreakers, I'm right behind you! x


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Sorry, just popping in REALLY quickly to catch up with everyones news.

Clee - Are you sure it's af on her way?! Late, small amount of spotting, that sounds promising to me! 10dpo still very early for bfp, especially if spotting was implantation.

Got all my fingers and toes crossed for you!!! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

F*** it!!! Come on big time today - can't stop crying...... Hate this stupid ttc lark already. Feel like a bloody failure already which is totally pathetic I know! I'll pick myself up - just being down in dumps as in pain + this week was such an emotonal roller coaster! Having this thread for support helps no end tho. Hope everyone else is feeling better than I currently do! Sorry to moan + rant xx clee xx


----------



## debgreasby

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for ya cleeby.

Onwards and upwards hunni xxx


----------



## ginger863

Well it looks like my little white box has done it's job this month, i have my BFP, have taken loads of tests the last couple of days and the lines are nice and clear and are getting darker each day. After years of being told i probably wouldn't conceive naturally we've proved them wrong. Thank you to all the lovely ladies in this thread for keeping me sane and making me laugh for the last few months. Not ready to leave you all yet though.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Bella - I am so sorry the witch got you! and I can't believe your Dr.'s office is so stupid!, mind you I feel like all Dr.'s lately are! PMA for you for Monday!
Twinmad - Don't get down hun, would you be able to put a FF link on your signature so we can see your chart and help you figure out what is going on... those temps do seem high though, I was having high temps since my MMC in April so this month I started on Vitex(Agnus Cactus) and Dong Quai, in conjunction with each other they help balance out your hormones naturally. It may be a fluke or maybe it is actually working but my temps are lower this month!
Tulip - I really thought this was your month too hun! :hugs:
Cleeby - I am really sorry she got you too... rant all you want that is what we are here for! I feel like I can talk to you girls better than to my IRL friends... mostly because they had no problems at all conceiving or are pregnant now and just don't understand the TTC rollercoaster! Feel better!
Congrats Ginger! H&H 8 months!

As for me nothing much... 12DPO or 10 DDPO and I am not POAS until Tuesday (if I can hold out) LOL but I am not hopeful this month, I just don't want to see a faint positive and have it go away again, I want a strong big pink line! I think I actually now have a fear of POAS... maybe it will save me some money :haha: I did purchase 2 boxes of 30 ClearBlue sticks on eBay last night so I will have them for next week, and whatever I don't use I will resell hopefully! It was just a great deal that I couldn't pass up! They only sell boxes of 20 here and it is very expensive!! Besides that, my little one is starting day care on Monday, I still have not found a job (kinda hard to look for one with him running around) so he'll start by going a few hours a day to get used to it, then a few days a week etc. until I have a permanent position... god I don't even know what I want to do anymore! I was almost in tears talking to the day care woman yesterday about bringing him in, I don't want to let him go haha! I know he needs it and he'll love it... I think I am introducing him slowly for my benefit more than his :haha: My hubby is still away, 7 more days and he will be home! We miss him so much! Have a great day everyone, I will check in later!


----------



## tortoise

so sorry clee - that's totally rubbish. hope you get some good you time today and stay positive x


----------



## tortoise

ginger863 said:


> Well it looks like my little white box has done it's job this month, i have my BFP, have taken loads of tests the last couple of days and the lines are nice and clear and are getting darker each day. After years of being told i probably wouldn't conceive naturally we've proved them wrong. Thank you to all the lovely ladies in this thread for keeping me sane and making me laugh for the last few months. Not ready to leave you all yet though.

many many congrats - you've given me renewed hope!


----------



## tortoise

Help pleeeeeease ladies:

So having not had a peak at all - 6 highs and we BD-d most days, now back to low. I've just done an OPK test (for fun...) which has come out positive. does this mean that I've Ov-ed so late that the CBFM didn't pick up on it. It's CD 26 for me and my cycle can be anything from 30 to 45 days. 

what does this mean? frustratingly hubby is on a stag do till tomorrow eve so I can't drag him off to make sweet baby making love. 

please tell me what you think... 

xxx


----------



## vkj73

moggymay said:


> vkj73 said:
> 
> 
> hi gals,
> i'm a total newbie (posted my stats on this thread a few days back).
> 
> anyway, just set my monitor to cd5, so i guess tomorrow is my real first day.
> 
> 
> the instructions are a bit overwhelming...i'm hoping it's not too hard to figure out how to "put the stick in" :winkwink: seriously.
> 
> i have a 35 day average cycle. hopefully i'll get some highs and peaks. :thumbup:
> 
> You will be fine Im sure, it does show if it is in wrong and so long as you put the right end in and hear a click then bingo its right!
> 
> Such a relief to start POAS but then you stress over all the other stuff. Before you do that and worry bout high/low/peak bear in mind that many many ladies on here seem to get peaks in the late teens early twentys of the test days. I was day 20 and 21 before a peak and others you will find are also later than the 14 average. Think average 14 is like the clothes shops who all sell up to size 14 clothes even though the average woman is larger!
> 
> Maybe we need an ovulation day on the cheeseroll?
> 
> Anyway logged on looking for news but no testing results yet - I must be up early. I get to test next Weds unless she comes before then and am not sure what I feel. Maybe she is coming - getting bloated feeling. But equally am peeing all the time so maybe not?
> 
> How was the G&T Fran? Am craving a nice V&O right now!
> 
> Baby dust to all and special bean glue to all those who need it!Click to expand...

thank you! i'm on day 8, still low. since my cycle is longer, i don't think i ov until day 20. so a ways to go. 

i appreciate the pma!!! :hug:


----------



## Tulip

Congrats again Ginger!

Scorpio - I know what you mean about a POAS-phobia. Won't be using a blue-handled stick again in a hurry. Mon sticks and OPKs are OK, they don't generally make me cry....

Clee... sorry the old hag got you too luvvie... Shall we be cycle twins this month? Will you be setting the monitor to CD1 tomorrow or break all the rules and make it CD2? :hugs: :hugs:

Tortie, do you have a chart set up that we can look up? I'm crap with words, need to see it in pictures :rofl:


----------



## tortoise

Tulip said:


> Congrats again Ginger!
> 
> Scorpio - I know what you mean about a POAS-phobia. Won't be using a blue-handled stick again in a hurry. Mon sticks and OPKs are OK, they don't generally make me cry....
> 
> Clee... sorry the old hag got you too luvvie... Shall we be cycle twins this month? Will you be setting the monitor to CD1 tomorrow or break all the rules and make it CD2? :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Tortie, do you have a chart set up that we can look up? I'm crap with words, need to see it in pictures :rofl:

nooooo i don't i'm afraid. guess i want to know whether you think cbfm could have given up on me too early and that actually i'm ovulating now...


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies hope we are all having a good weekend. Well as for me am 5dpo and how boring is this wait ! Am determined not testing till after gynae appointment on 28th and YES i will have the willpower I think tracking my temp will tell me anyway.


----------



## fluffyblue

Tortoise just go for it and bonk your way through until OPK are negative I would sounds like you are O if they are positive. xx


----------



## cheerfulangel

ginger863 said:


> Well it looks like my little white box has done it's job this month, i have my BFP, have taken loads of tests the last couple of days and the lines are nice and clear and are getting darker each day. After years of being told i probably wouldn't conceive naturally we've proved them wrong. Thank you to all the lovely ladies in this thread for keeping me sane and making me laugh for the last few months. Not ready to leave you all yet though.

Oh my Ginger, another BFP to add to the cheese roll!! Congratulations hun..you've given us all hope :happydance: 

I think I will buy all the types of tests to check and check again when I get my BFP (PMA i've got today!!) ..and give the lady at the check out a big grin when she puts them through, instead of buying them and hiding them in case someone at work sees!!!


----------



## ACLIO

Evening ladies, cd13 and still low ahhhhh


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Another real quick pop in... Just had to catch up with you all, hubbie would go mad if he knew I was on here as he says I am obsessed...

Hurray Ginger - fantastic news!

Clee - wine and chocolate worked so well for me last night that I am repeating my prescription tonight. F**k that witch b**ch!!! Rant all you like honey. Next month will be ours! 

Tulip, I think all three of us will be on pretty much the same cycle this month. I set mine to CD2 today (naughty I know but hey ho..), drove me mad last cycle being a day out... 

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

if anyone gets a chance can you check my ovulation chart and tell me if you think i have ovulated or not please, getting worried, link on siggy, thanks, xxx


----------



## HelenW1976

Hi All,

I have another CBFM question I'm afraid - I think I have really messed up with it on my first month.

I started POAS on day 6 as requested and got to day 11 with nothing - all showed Low Fertility. I was starting to get a bit depressed and worried that I wasn't ovulating. I then read on a few forums that it is more reliable to pee in a cup and dip for 15 seconds. I decided to try this on Day 12 and got High Fertility. After looking at the stick I noticed that the oestregen line was quite faint which would be in keeping with the High Fertily. Today (Day 13) I went back to POAS. I got High Fertility again but I noticed that the oestregen line had gone darker again.

I am now worried that I have messed up the results by using 2 different methods. Which method should I be using??? which one is the most reliable??

Thanks so much, Helen x x CBFM user for 2 weeks!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am having a big ol' glass of vino now as I read through the posts... I really don't think it is my month and well one glass of wine before me knowing is certainly not going to hurt... Just wanted to pop in and say hello too...
Bella - too funny, my husband is the same, this week has been great with him away on business I don't have him hounding me to stop obsessing on the computer... hehe! I have come on and stayed on for as long as I have wanted!
Hedge I don't think you have ovulated yet... do you normally not temp until after AF? just wondering...
Helen I don't think it really matters which way you do it either by PIAC or POAS both are effective I reckon...
So... who else is in the 2WW right now? I want a POAS buddy for next week! :haha:


----------



## Tulip

tortoise said:


> nooooo i don't i'm afraid. guess i want to know whether you think cbfm could have given up on me too early and that actually i'm ovulating now...

Yeah, thinking about it the monitor will only ask for either ten or twenty sticks in one cycle.

Keep on yer OPKs and continue the shagathon please - you're fertile, dear! :thumbup:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Potentially UPSETTING POST RE ILLNESS/DEATH please don't read if particularly sensitive at moment to these issues

Hello ladies,
Thanks for all the lovely replies to my miserable post yesterday...... I met an old friend yesterday that put my troubles into perspective in reality. I know everything is reltive but when you bump into someone same age as you who is dying with a brain tumour it does make you grateful for what you DO have....... Sorry to cause offence or any downers. I spent most of last night in tears but not because of me for once but over her tragic situation. Truly heartbreaking - for once I was speechless + stood there like an idiot just not knowing what to say. Its pathetic really for me to say I found it hard - she was so upfront when I asked her how she was (I could see she was clearly unwell) but the straight out response caught me off guard. Was terrible. I spent about 20 mins chatting to her then said see soon with tears in my eyes. Yesterday was truly a shitty daym
On brighter note tulip + bella's mamma let's be cycle triplets then..... I'm on CD2 now as came on at 5am fri night so programmed CD1 yest at 820am - is that right? No rebellion for me this time! I hope it is indeed our month! How many cycles have u both been using CBFM? Good luck + babydust for everyone on here...... Xx clee xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Just read my very sad post back + really am sorry if I've upset anyone.... I probably shouldn't have said anything but I felt I needed to talk about it and eveeryone faces hard stuff themselves or with others in life don't they? Hope I don't get told off by some admin person for posting inappropriate stuff. I just needed to share. Xx clee xx


----------



## tortoise

Tulip said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> nooooo i don't i'm afraid. guess i want to know whether you think cbfm could have given up on me too early and that actually i'm ovulating now...
> 
> Yeah, thinking about it the monitor will only ask for either ten or twenty sticks in one cycle.
> 
> Keep on yer OPKs and continue the shagathon please - you're fertile, dear! :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! hubby is back from stag do in a couple of hours so he'll be pounced on. thanks for the PMA:winkwink:


----------



## tortoise

cleebyjeeby said:


> Potentially UPSETTING POST RE ILLNESS/DEATH please don't read if particularly sensitive at moment to these issues
> 
> Hello ladies,
> Thanks for all the lovely replies to my miserable post yesterday...... I met an old friend yesterday that put my troubles into perspective in reality. I know everything is reltive but when you bump into someone same age as you who is dying with a brain tumour it does make you grateful for what you DO have....... Sorry to cause offence or any downers. I spent most of last night in tears but not because of me for once but over her tragic situation. Truly heartbreaking - for once I was speechless + stood there like an idiot just not knowing what to say. Its pathetic really for me to say I found it hard - she was so upfront when I asked her how she was (I could see she was clearly unwell) but the straight out response caught me off guard. Was terrible. I spent about 20 mins chatting to her then said see soon with tears in my eyes. Yesterday was truly a shitty daym
> On brighter note tulip + bella's mamma let's be cycle triplets then..... I'm on CD2 now as came on at 5am fri night so programmed CD1 yest at 820am - is that right? No rebellion for me this time! I hope it is indeed our month! How many cycles have u both been using CBFM? Good luck + babydust for everyone on here...... Xx clee xx

goodness what a sad story - i'm so sorry Clee that must have been really upsetting. what a brave lady


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Hedge I don't think you have ovulated yet... do you normally not temp until after AF? just wondering...
> :haha:

hi Scorpiodragon, thanks for replying, so many of us want our charts looking at, i found i was being passed by :cry:lol only joking. 
first month temping and started at cd12 so just trying to get a feel for it but really struggling to interpret the readings. i've had symptoms of O but my chart does not reflect this, i have updated todays temp and corrected yesterdays as i put it in the wrong way round so if you lovely ladies could have a quick peek and give me your opinions i would be very grateful, thanks girls, hope your all well today, xxxx:kiss:


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Potentially UPSETTING POST RE ILLNESS/DEATH please don't read if particularly sensitive at moment to these issues
> 
> Hello ladies,
> Thanks for all the lovely replies to my miserable post yesterday...... I met an old friend yesterday that put my troubles into perspective in reality. I know everything is reltive but when you bump into someone same age as you who is dying with a brain tumour it does make you grateful for what you DO have....... Sorry to cause offence or any downers. I spent most of last night in tears but not because of me for once but over her tragic situation. Truly heartbreaking - for once I was speechless + stood there like an idiot just not knowing what to say. Its pathetic really for me to say I found it hard - she was so upfront when I asked her how she was (I could see she was clearly unwell) but the straight out response caught me off guard. Was terrible. I spent about 20 mins chatting to her then said see soon with tears in my eyes. Yesterday was truly a shitty daym
> On brighter note tulip + bella's mamma let's be cycle triplets then..... I'm on CD2 now as came on at 5am fri night so programmed CD1 yest at 820am - is that right? No rebellion for me this time! I hope it is indeed our month! How many cycles have u both been using CBFM? Good luck + babydust for everyone on here...... Xx clee xx

so sorry for your sad news about your friend, hugs,xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Cleeby - sorry to hear about your friend. We are all here for support and just to listen when needs be xxx

Hedge - OV could be just around the corner i think xxx


----------



## moggymay

Ok so am on first cycle using CBFM and the m has started to flash... how long does it flash as a rule before AF for most folks? Have been trying to hold off the urge to poas as couldnt cope with getting +ve then AF coming. Today is CD32 and got PEAK CD20/21 longest cycle to date is 35 days so any advice would be good, Fran said 14DPO is best to test which would be Wednesday but soooo hard waiting but then not knowing means there is a chance but dont feel like I am??? But then no symptoms of :witch: either. Anyone else at same cycle stage that can wait with me??? 

Also on another subject kind of - have been ttc#2 for over a year, have appt at hospital in fortnight but wondering if should request GP to do the bloods some of you have mentioned? Any advice on what we should ask for would be much appreciated. Diagnosed with PCOS before had my son, he is now 2 and we really want him to be a big brother soon so any help we can get is much appreciated.

Thanks to everyone for being such a support, makes it easier to be able to come on here and rant or ask questions and gives hubby a break too. Just want to get to the end of 2ww now and either start again or ...


----------



## scorpiodragon

Cleeby - that is awful... it really does put things in perspective doesn't it? Poor her, cancer is so difficult, especially when they are so young. I have lost too many people to this disease including my mother...
Hedge - I think Deb may be right and O'ing may be around the corner, your cycles are still getting back to normal, so if this isn't your month (which I hope it is) maybe next month will be a little more regular. FWIW I find taking you temp through out your whole cycle gives you a better perspective, but that is just me...
Moggymay - I am due to come on Wednesday... (On CD 26/28 or 30) so I may depending how I feel, POAS Tueday ;) I too want this 2WW over and have the :witch: show so we can start all over again... I really want October to be my month, then I will have my two July babies! Mind you of course I would love to be preggo NOW too! :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Spooky, my son was born in july and the last time i fell pregant but mc the due date was 2 days before his birthday. Just want to know either way now so feel am moving forwards! Stciky bean dust to you - have FXd for us both (and everyone else)


----------



## vkj73

moggymay said:


> Ok so am on first cycle using CBFM and the m has started to flash... how long does it flash as a rule before AF for most folks? Have been trying to hold off the urge to poas as couldnt cope with getting +ve then AF coming. *Today is CD32 and got PEAK CD20/21 longest cycle to date is 35 days* so any advice would be good, Fran said 14DPO is best to test which would be Wednesday but soooo hard waiting but then not knowing means there is a chance but dont feel like I am??? But then no symptoms of :witch: either. Anyone else at same cycle stage that can wait with me???

i usually have a 35 day cycle too and i'm on day 9 using cbfm for the first time. i have a feeling (or i'm hoping to) i'll get a peak around cd 20/21 as well. it gives me hope that you got a peak using it the first time. good luck with the wait. i know it's so hard and crazy-making. :hugs:

p.s. did you have to keep p'ing on a stick each morning for those 20 days?


----------



## modo

Cleeby I am so sorry about your friend. We lost my aunt's husband (a lovely guy we were all close to) to a brain tumour. It was one of the hardest experiences I have ever been through.


----------



## modo

HelenW1976 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have another CBFM question I'm afraid - I think I have really messed up with it on my first month.
> 
> I started POAS on day 6 as requested and got to day 11 with nothing - all showed Low Fertility. I was starting to get a bit depressed and worried that I wasn't ovulating. I then read on a few forums that it is more reliable to pee in a cup and dip for 15 seconds. I decided to try this on Day 12 and got High Fertility. After looking at the stick I noticed that the oestregen line was quite faint which would be in keeping with the High Fertily. Today (Day 13) I went back to POAS. I got High Fertility again but I noticed that the oestregen line had gone darker again.
> 
> I am now worried that I have messed up the results by using 2 different methods. Which method should I be using??? which one is the most reliable??
> 
> Thanks so much, Helen x x CBFM user for 2 weeks!!

Helen you haven't messed up it just seems that collecting your urine seems to be the better method for you. Keep going with it and see how you do.


----------



## Rabbittchild

cleebyjeeby said:


> I know everything is reltive but when you bump into someone same age as you who is dying with a brain tumour it does make you grateful for what you DO have....... Sorry to cause offence or any downers. I spent most of last night in tears but not because of me for once but over her tragic situation. Truly heartbreaking - for once I was speechless + stood there like an idiot just not knowing what to say. Its pathetic really for me to say I found it hard - she was so upfront when I asked her how she was (I could see she was clearly unwell) but the straight out response caught me off guard. Was terrible. I spent about 20 mins chatting to her then said see soon with tears in my eyes. Yesterday was truly a shitty day

:hugs: Cleeby, that's awful news about your friend. I wouldn't have known what to say either, poor lady.


----------



## moggymay

[/Qoute] i usually have a 35 day cycle too and i'm on day 9 using cbfm for the first time. i have a feeling (or i'm hoping to) i'll get a peak around cd 20/21 as well. it gives me hope that you got a peak using it the first time. good luck with the wait. i know it's so hard and crazy-making. :hugs:

p.s. did you have to keep p'ing on a stick each morning for those 20 days?[/QUOTE]

sorry to say but yes - although I dont think you need to after you find your 2nd peak - it automatically shows high the next day and then drops to low so not sure why it keeps asking to poas??? Maybe the others using it for more than one cycle can advise? :hugs:


----------



## modo

My first cycle I got HHPP
This cycle I got HHP (those where all resulting from poas) then HH without poas and I o'd on the last high.


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls... just caught up sort of very quickly.

Congrats to your :bfp:, Ginger!

So sorry to hear about your friend, Cleeby. I can't imagine how I would have felt. A million :hugs: to you!

As for me... I'm out. The :witch: got me full on today. I was spotting for a few days and living in denial... but no doubt today. My chart never showed O, but I truly believe it was on CD12, just like last month. I think it was just my POS thermometer that caused me issues. So, I guess that's that. It puts my LP at 12 or 13 day... If AF shows ON 13 dpo... is that 12 day or 13 day LP? Either way, I can live with that.

Onward and upward to next month!


----------



## tortoise

morning ladies - sorry to hear that you're out for this month Meg. Fingers crossed that October will be your month.
Any news from anyone this morning? Sloooooow morning here in Tortoise-town x


----------



## lili24

Sorry Cleebs :( hugs to you and your friend xxx

I have to tell you girls that I got a BFP this morning, despite not getting a peak on my monitor this cycle! I am not the type to post a thread 'look at me I got a BFP!', but I wanted to let you girls know since you have supported me through all the ups and downs! xx

Petrified though!! xxxxxx


----------



## tortoise

oh wow that's amazing news lili - i'm so pleased for you. would you mind telling me what your cbfm did this cycle? just cos i also didn't get a peak but a lil bit of me is still hoping hoping... many many congrats x


----------



## debgreasby

woo hoo, congrats!


----------



## hedgewitch

congrats on your BFP, hope its a sticky bean,xxx


----------



## lili24

Thanks :D

Tortoise I got 7 highs starting on CD21, then on my very last stick it went back to low. I have been charting and FF says I ovulated CD30, 2 days after it went back low?! Very strange! What is your CBFM doing? xx


----------



## lili24

Hedgewitch thank you, I visited your daughters site last night and the tears were streaming down my face. You are an amazing person and I hope you get a BFP very soon x


----------



## hedgewitch

oooh, gets me all excited these BFP's. can you relook at my chart and see if any of you think i O yet please if you get chance,xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

lili24 said:


> Sorry Cleebs :( hugs to you and your friend xxx
> 
> I have to tell you girls that I got a BFP this morning, despite not getting a peak on my monitor this cycle! I am not the type to post a thread 'look at me I got a BFP!', but I wanted to let you girls know since you have supported me through all the ups and downs! xx
> 
> Petrified though!! xxxxxx

Wahay! Many congratulations! Brilliant news :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> oooh, gets me all excited these BFP's. can you relook at my chart and see if any of you think i O yet please if you get chance,xxxx

It's really difficult to say, since we don't have the temps from the first 2 weeks. I can't see an obvious temp shift yet though.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, CD5 and it's Clomid day :) Will take it for the next 5 days. 

Megg - sorry to hear AF arrived. It's so disappointing. Onwards and upwards, eh?

I went to an excellent wedding on Saturday, but it has resulted in a 2-day hangover. I am too old.


----------



## emsiee

lili24 said:


> Sorry Cleebs :( hugs to you and your friend xxx
> 
> I have to tell you girls that I got a BFP this morning, despite not getting a peak on my monitor this cycle! I am not the type to post a thread 'look at me I got a BFP!', but I wanted to let you girls know since you have supported me through all the ups and downs! xx
> 
> Petrified though!! xxxxxx

Congratulations hun!!!
xxxxxxx

Sue,

I suffer with 2 day hangovers too......they are stinkers...


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies,
Congratulations to lili24 and ginger xxx
The rest of us will be joining you soon :dust: to everyone xxxxx

I'm on cd14 and still low :( my temps don't look good either. I'm really worried now that I might have problems and may never ov :cry: If anyone want to look at my chart, feel free.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php


----------



## tortoise

lili24 said:


> Thanks :D
> 
> Tortoise I got 7 highs starting on CD21, then on my very last stick it went back to low. I have been charting and FF says I ovulated CD30, 2 days after it went back low?! Very strange! What is your CBFM doing? xx

ah you've given me so much hope. i got 7 highs too starting on CD18 then it also went back to low. i think i ovulated on saturday based on symptom spotting and OPKs - so CD27. but people have told me that your last stick of 20 will always go back to low so maybe that's why it didn't pick up on us? Sadly hubby was away on a stag do this weekend so we only got one session in but i guess it only take one little swimmer!

congrats again - keeping everything crossed for you x


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> oooh, gets me all excited these BFP's. can you relook at my chart and see if any of you think i O yet please if you get chance,xxxx
> 
> It's really difficult to say, since we don't have the temps from the first 2 weeks. I can't see an obvious temp shift yet though.Click to expand...

I don't temp so I don't really understand the charts - sorry. but everything crossed for you x x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Congratulations to lili24 and ginger xxx
> The rest of us will be joining you soon :dust: to everyone xxxxx
> 
> I'm on cd14 and still low :( my temps don't look good either. I'm really worried now that I might have problems and may never ov :cry: If anyone want to look at my chart, feel free.
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php

You've linked to the generic TTC page, meaning when I click on that link I see my chart. You need to get your individual chart URL by clicking Sharing>Home Page Set Up

I didn't use to O, which is why I take clomid. If you continue to be concerned, go to your doctors and ask for a T21 test.


----------



## ACLIO

Opps sorry :blush:

I'm starting to thing its PCOS back with attitude :(

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29d062


----------



## hedgewitch

lili24 said:


> Hedgewitch thank you, I visited your daughters site last night and the tears were streaming down my face. You are an amazing person and I hope you get a BFP very soon x

thankyou sooooo much for visiting Lilly-Maye's site, i truly appreciate you taking the time. 

thanks for checking my chart for me girls,xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

congrats to Lili and Ginger 
Megg, sorry to hear about AF :hugs:

today is CD5 for me so tomorrow I get to POAS!!!
Is it weird that I am ridiculously excited by this? I'm thinking that probably after 3 days of doing this at 5am the novelty will wear off somewhat. 

I hope you're all having a good monday
:dust:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hope everyone had a lovely weekend.

Clee - so so sorry to hear about your friend. You are right, it does put things in perspective when you find out something heartbreaking like that. But you feeling sorry for yourself when af arrived is ok too... I hope you don't feel guilty for your own feelings...

Hurray to your bfp lilli! 

Sorry witch got you Megg. Evil evil evil!

*Rant warning... Sorry!*

Well another day of banging my head against a brick wall in frustration for me... I went to the docs to discuss my 21(!?) day progesterone test results and talk about the next step. My doc was off sick so I saw another doc... I told her my circumstances and the test results and that I had had the test not only to see if I was ovulating but to see if low progesterone was the reason behind my spotting and short lp.

Sooooo she replied... "EVERYONE ovulates 14 days before their period arrives". WTF???? I mean seriously!? So I told her that I do not ovulate at that time and she just looked at me blankly as if I was stupid!!!! Argghhhhhhhh!!!! I explained that I have been monitoring my cm and that I have a CBFM and that my LH surge is not until day 14 so I ovulate around cd15 so clearly on a 26 day cycle I DO NOT HAVE A 14 DAY LP!!!! :growlmad:

Anyway, to cut a long story short, she thinks that I am ovulating and my progesterone levels are 'ok' but I am having a full blood work up tomorrow, CD5. I hope it will be ok as I believe these tests are ideally done on CD3. I am also having my thyroid checked and rubella antibody (I think this can cause rejection of the fertilised egg although I am not sure).

So although it was frustrating as hell I feel like they really have no idea what they are talking about at least things are moving in the right direction....

Ok, rant over.... :winkwink:

xxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

moggymay said:


> Ok so am on first cycle using CBFM and the m has started to flash... how long does it flash as a rule before AF for most folks? Have been trying to hold off the urge to poas as couldnt cope with getting +ve then AF coming. Today is CD32 and got PEAK CD20/21 longest cycle to date is 35 days so any advice would be good, Fran said 14DPO is best to test which would be Wednesday but soooo hard waiting but then not knowing means there is a chance but dont feel like I am??? But then no symptoms of :witch: either. Anyone else at same cycle stage that can wait with me???
> 
> Also on another subject kind of - have been ttc#2 for over a year, have appt at hospital in fortnight but wondering if should request GP to do the bloods some of you have mentioned? Any advice on what we should ask for would be much appreciated. Diagnosed with PCOS before had my son, he is now 2 and we really want him to be a big brother soon so any help we can get is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for being such a support, makes it easier to be able to come on here and rant or ask questions and gives hubby a break too. Just want to get to the end of 2ww now and either start again or ...

Hi hon, 

I am in the same situation, we have a little girl who is coming up to 2 and we really want her to be a big sister as soon as possible. I does make ttc even more stressful don't you think? I feel disapointed for her when af comes too...

Anyway... Yes, I think you should get the blood tests done first as I think they are the first point of reference for any fertility problems. Also they are the least invasive of tests and apparently the easiest to correct. The test names are the 21 day progesterone test (which should be done 7dpo) and the day 3 fsh:lh test. 

As for poas I would wait until 14dpo if you possibly can but I don't take my own advice! I poas 11dpo this cycle and got a bfn the af showed up the next day. 

How did they diagnose your pcos if you don't mind me asking?

xxx


----------



## lili24

tortoise said:


> lili24 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks :D
> 
> Tortoise I got 7 highs starting on CD21, then on my very last stick it went back to low. I have been charting and FF says I ovulated CD30, 2 days after it went back low?! Very strange! What is your CBFM doing? xx
> 
> ah you've given me so much hope. i got 7 highs too starting on CD18 then it also went back to low. i think i ovulated on saturday based on symptom spotting and OPKs - so CD27. but people have told me that your last stick of 20 will always go back to low so maybe that's why it didn't pick up on us? Sadly hubby was away on a stag do this weekend so we only got one session in but i guess it only take one little swimmer!
> 
> congrats again - keeping everything crossed for you xClick to expand...

Yeah I think the last stick will always go back to low no matter what. My last stick actually looked close to a peak stick too :wacko: I thought I was out because of this but obviously not. Once is enough! You're definitely in with a shot xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

just checked my cervix position (i'm desperate!!) and its low firm and slightly open but i have given birth 10weeks ago so chances are its open due to that. it was higher when i checked on cd 19 and felt wetter. sorry if TMI but am also having so much C CM and when i checked i did have a lot on my finger (sorry) does this mean i have indeed O'd? FF saying it thinks i had my last fertile peak at cd 18 and i may have O'd between cd 17 and cd 19. this data only appreared this morning when i updated so now totally confused, yes even more than i was earlier lol.
xxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Congrats Lili24! Another BFP to the cheeseroll...
Well I think I am out this month starting to feel the AF cramping and feeling cruddy and b!tchy in general :cry: The stupid m has been flashing since yesterday and I think I will be pushing it tomorrow, oh well next month!!!
Have a good day all...


----------



## moggymay

Bella's Mamma said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Ok so am on first cycle using CBFM and the m has started to flash... how long does it flash as a rule before AF for most folks? Have been trying to hold off the urge to poas as couldnt cope with getting +ve then AF coming. Today is CD32 and got PEAK CD20/21 longest cycle to date is 35 days so any advice would be good, Fran said 14DPO is best to test which would be Wednesday but soooo hard waiting but then not knowing means there is a chance but dont feel like I am??? But then no symptoms of :witch: either. Anyone else at same cycle stage that can wait with me???
> 
> Also on another subject kind of - have been ttc#2 for over a year, have appt at hospital in fortnight but wondering if should request GP to do the bloods some of you have mentioned? Any advice on what we should ask for would be much appreciated. Diagnosed with PCOS before had my son, he is now 2 and we really want him to be a big brother soon so any help we can get is much appreciated.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for being such a support, makes it easier to be able to come on here and rant or ask questions and gives hubby a break too. Just want to get to the end of 2ww now and either start again or ...
> 
> Hi hon,
> 
> I am in the same situation, we have a little girl who is coming up to 2 and we really want her to be a big sister as soon as possible. I does make ttc even more stressful don't you think? I feel disapointed for her when af comes too...
> 
> Anyway... Yes, I think you should get the blood tests done first as I think they are the first point of reference for any fertility problems. Also they are the least invasive of tests and apparently the easiest to correct. The test names are the 21 day progesterone test (which should be done 7dpo) and the day 3 fsh:lh test.
> 
> As for poas I would wait until 14dpo if you possibly can but I don't take my own advice! I poas 11dpo this cycle and got a bfn the af showed up the next day.
> 
> How did they diagnose your pcos if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

PCOS diagnosed when was trying to have my son, wasnt ovulating or getting AF so they did loads of tests - think they did the bloods but didnt know they should be done at certain time and they werent! Sods law. They diagnosed PCOS in the end via ultrasound scans and HSG. HSG hurt like hell cos I headbutted the lamp above the trolley they do the xray on but they had to give me a drug induced bleed to allow the HSG and then i fell pregnant with my son a few weeks after the HSG. Stupidly because I was pregnant with him I didnt return for the full results of al the tests and they didnt contact me to say. now we are trying again, GP has confirmed PCOS via the scans and xrays they did but still cannot explain why we havent got BFP yet? Almost as if they arent too fussed because we already have a child.

I am awful and weak cos I did POAS this morning and BFN - will wait til Wednesday and if AF doesnt come will try again. 

Nice to have another in the same boat ttc a sibling. FXd for you this cycle xx


----------



## Tara123006

i am in the same boat! my daughter is now 2, and we want our babies close in age! good luck ladies.


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

Hi all,
ive been lurking on here for a while and thought i would finally speak up! this is my first cycle trying the CBFM, my husband and i have been trying to have children for almost 4 years, we've had a 4 misscarriages, 1 second trimester loss, and triplets still born (full term) last year:cry: I have PCOS and our triplets were concieved via IVF... ive been given the go ahead to try again and my cycles have stabalized so we decided to give the CBFM a try for a few months, hoping it will work as IF treatments are SO expensive...

So heres my question.... my last 4 cycles have been 29,31,30,33 days... the monitor started asking me to test on cd 6 and im now on cd 17 and have only gotten lows so far:wacko: has anyone had this happen and still end up getting a high/peak at some point??

I know the first cycle can be wacky.... its just tourcherous (sp?) waiting for that first high...

baby dust to all!!

~Liz


----------



## ACLIO

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> Hi all,
> ive been lurking on here for a while and thought i would finally speak up! this is my first cycle trying the CBFM, my husband and i have been trying to have children for almost 4 years, we've had a 4 misscarriages, 1 second trimester loss, and triplets still born (full term) last year:cry: I have PCOS and our triplets were concieved via IVF... ive been given the go ahead to try again and my cycles have stabalized so we decided to give the CBFM a try for a few months, hoping it will work as IF treatments are SO expensive...
> 
> So heres my question.... my last 4 cycles have been 29,31,30,33 days... the monitor started asking me to test on cd 6 and im now on cd 17 and have only gotten lows so far:wacko: has anyone had this happen and still end up getting a high/peak at some point??
> 
> I know the first cycle can be wacky.... its just tourcherous (sp?) waiting for that first high...
> 
> baby dust to all!!
> 
> ~Liz

Hello :wave: 
I'm on month 1 of CBFM too. I'm currently on cd14 and still showing low, so your not on your own. Fingers crossed we both get a high. You deserve it with what you have been through. I wish you all the luck in the world :hugs::hugs:


----------



## amesberry

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> Hi all,
> ive been lurking on here for a while and thought i would finally speak up! this is my first cycle trying the CBFM, my husband and i have been trying to have children for almost 4 years, we've had a 4 misscarriages, 1 second trimester loss, and triplets still born (full term) last year:cry: I have PCOS and our triplets were concieved via IVF... ive been given the go ahead to try again and my cycles have stabalized so we decided to give the CBFM a try for a few months, hoping it will work as IF treatments are SO expensive...
> 
> So heres my question.... my last 4 cycles have been 29,31,30,33 days... the monitor started asking me to test on cd 6 and im now on cd 17 and have only gotten lows so far:wacko: has anyone had this happen and still end up getting a high/peak at some point??
> 
> I know the first cycle can be wacky.... its just tourcherous (sp?) waiting for that first high...
> 
> baby dust to all!!
> 
> ~Liz


Hi there, I would not worry yet, its first month as you have probably read and the monitor can take a while to read you, dont stress yet I was on day 14 before I peaked and someone else day 16 I saw on this site. 

take care xx


----------



## moggymay

my first month with CBFM this month and my peak came day 20 and 21, now awaiting AF and have succumbed to a test and got BFN but AF not due til Weds so still hopeful...
Good Luck xx:dust:


----------



## ACLIO

moggymay said:


> my first month with CBFM this month and my peak came day 20 and 21, now awaiting AF and have succumbed to a test and got BFN but AF not due til Weds so still hopeful...
> Good Luck xx:dust:

Good luck, hope the :witch stays away xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(


----------



## moggymay

ACLIO said:


> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(

Didnt want to go without helping but as I dont temp - I dont understand what/how etc - I cant offer advice to you. The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
Good luck with it all - think we all deserve baby dust and sticky bean glue this next cycle if we dont get it this! x


----------



## hedgewitch

just a quick question, i had symptoms of O on cd15, 16,17(O pain as usual on these 2 days) and 18 but just realised i changed my thermometer on cd 17 so that spike on cd18 was with a new thermometer could this have altered my thermal shift? i checked the two thermometers and they do indeed give different temp reading when taken at the same time so i have now put O at cd 17 which is what FF says was my fertile time but have no idea where to put my coverline at,xxx


----------



## lili24

Hedgewitch your chart is quite hard to interpret with the first part of the cycle missing, so it would be hard to say what your coverline was. I don't think you have a clear ovulation pattern yet, I know your temperature spiked on CD18 but then it fell as low as your earlier temps - so no clear shift yet. I think if you wait and see what your temps do in the next few days it should give you a better idea of what's going on. I would also keep BD'ing for the time being xx


----------



## tortoise

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> Hi all,
> ive been lurking on here for a while and thought i would finally speak up! this is my first cycle trying the CBFM, my husband and i have been trying to have children for almost 4 years, we've had a 4 misscarriages, 1 second trimester loss, and triplets still born (full term) last year:cry: I have PCOS and our triplets were concieved via IVF... ive been given the go ahead to try again and my cycles have stabalized so we decided to give the CBFM a try for a few months, hoping it will work as IF treatments are SO expensive...
> 
> So heres my question.... my last 4 cycles have been 29,31,30,33 days... the monitor started asking me to test on cd 6 and im now on cd 17 and have only gotten lows so far:wacko: has anyone had this happen and still end up getting a high/peak at some point??
> 
> I know the first cycle can be wacky.... its just tourcherous (sp?) waiting for that first high...
> 
> baby dust to all!!
> 
> ~Liz

Hi there - I'm so sorry for your losses- sounds like you've had an incredibly tough time. the ladies on this thread are really supportive so i'm sure you'll find people to give you advice.
It's also my first cycle on CBFM - i got lows until day 18 then I got 7 highs then I went back to low again. My cycles are anything from 30 - 45 days. I'm using OPKs too and I think the CBFM missed my ovulation (which I think was around day 27/28). So hang in there - I'm sure it'll happen for you x


----------



## debgreasby

ACLIO said:


> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(

Eeek, that's a bit odd isn't it?? Was there anything different on the days u took the low temps..ie different time, thermometer, bed clothes??


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(
> 
> Didnt want to go without helping but as I dont temp - I dont understand what/how etc - I cant offer advice to you. The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
> Good luck with it all - think we all deserve baby dust and sticky bean glue this next cycle if we dont get it this! xClick to expand...

yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(

That is a weird old chart you've got there. But looking at the wider picture, that's only a drop of 1 degree overall. It's not as massive as it looks, so try not to get too worried. I'm afraid I can't give any advice other than "sit and wait", as frustrating as that is.

Do you temp orally or vaginally? I had crazy erratic temperatures when I temped orally and it settled down a lot more when I started doing it vaginally. The measurements are more consistent because it's not affected by mouth-breathing and things like that. You can't swtich in the middle of a cycle though, so if you want to change you'll have to wait until the next cycle.


----------



## tortoise

so a silly story to make you laugh.... I'm working at home today and popped out to get a sandwich at lunchtime. but, the door closed behind me before i could pick up my handbag... so tortoise is locked out with no phone, money, keys or inhaler (i'm a chronic asthmatic). hubby not due back from work till 8pm and it's about 1.30! 
first stop is chemist in the village where I begged for a new inhaler. tick
second stop is my mum's office (about 2 miles away - walking!) to try to get some cash - she's not there
third stop is friendly post office - where I call hubby. he's a banker and generally can't answer phone during work hours. so i leave message telling him to get home asap!
fourth stop is house nearby where they're having building work done - figured I could ask builders to break into my house as upstairs window is open. they're not there (despite having been there everyday for about 6 months!!). sods law
fifth stop is my lovely neighbour - was just going to ask to hang out at his till hubby got home - but he was more helpful than that. he got his ladder out the shed and put it up against my house. now the neighbour is portly to put it mildly so there was no way he was getting up the ladder! so tortoise was sent up and goddamit it was scary - i'm not really one for heights or ladders or anything like that really. but anyway the afore mentioned portly neighbour was holding the ladder and I just about managed to scramble into the window.

so quite an afternoon at tort-towers. got back in an hour ago and am settling the nerves with a nice cup of tea. been about the only thing that's taken my mind off TTC for ages!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

> The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:




> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxx

*feels matriarchal*

I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> so a silly story to make you laugh.... I'm working at home today and popped out to get a sandwich at lunchtime. but, the door closed behind me before i could pick up my handbag... so tortoise is locked out with no phone, money, keys or inhaler (i'm a chronic asthmatic). hubby not due back from work till 8pm and it's about 1.30!
> first stop is chemist in the village where I begged for a new inhaler. tick
> second stop is my mum's office (about 2 miles away - walking!) to try to get some cash - she's not there
> third stop is friendly post office - where I call hubby. he's a banker and generally can't answer phone during work hours. so i leave message telling him to get home asap!
> fourth stop is house nearby where they're having building work done - figured I could ask builders to break into my house as upstairs window is open. they're not there (despite having been there everyday for about 6 months!!). sods law
> fifth stop is my lovely neighbour - was just going to ask to hang out at his till hubby got home - but he was more helpful than that. he got his ladder out the shed and put it up against my house. now the neighbour is portly to put it mildly so there was no way he was getting up the ladder! so tortoise was sent up and goddamit it was scary - i'm not really one for heights or ladders or anything like that really. but anyway the afore mentioned portly neighbour was holding the ladder and I just about managed to scramble into the window.
> 
> so quite an afternoon at tort-towers. got back in an hour ago and am settling the nerves with a nice cup of tea. been about the only thing that's taken my mind off TTC for ages!!!

:D Well done for getting up that ladder. As a teenager I was forever locking myself out and having to climb up to my bedroom window to get in. :D


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *feels matriarchal*
> 
> I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :DClick to expand...

You're really helpful and kind. I learned so much from you before i even started posting on this thread.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *feels matriarchal*
> 
> I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :DClick to expand...

hi fran
we like opinionated!!
well i would appreciate your opinion on changing my thermometer and what FF says and my millions of posts about my ovulation chart, just done another OPK and have got only one line again,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thinking i might give it all up as a bad job, some people can do it but think i'm one that can't. i'm convinced that having my sleeping baby may have stopped me ever O again. always said she was my last chance after losing my 17 other angels, she was a miracle and i lost her too.
do any of you believe in fate? maybe i'm not meant to have a baby,
i admire you ladies i really do, i've only been doing this a couple of weeks and already it has me beat,xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hedgewitch,

I just wanted to say I've just visited your daughter's memorial and it's moved me to tears.......... you are so strong and your little girl was beautiful. My cousin had a baby that only lived for a day and just going to the funeral was horrendous, never mind living through it. I don't know how you have managed to keep so amazingly strong after all you have been through - you truly are an inspiration in every sense of the word and I wish you all the luck in the world and baby dust so that you go on to have a healthy and happy family that you deserve...... love clee xx


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *feels matriarchal*
> 
> I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :DClick to expand...
> 
> You're really helpful and kind. I learned so much from you before i even started posting on this thread.Click to expand...

Me too - you seem to know so much - wish you were my doc! Thanks for all the help so far and in advance for the answers/advice you will hopefully be able to give to my daft questions! x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxx
> 
> *feels matriarchal*
> 
> I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :DClick to expand...
> 
> You're really helpful and kind. I learned so much from you before i even started posting on this thread.Click to expand...

Thank you, that's a lovely thing to say.



hedgewitch said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The one who has been able to answer most of my ???s is Fran and she is usually about early evening - bet she can help!!:thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah i'm hoping our resident BNB specialist might be able to she some light on my prob too, i noticed fran seems to know her stuff,xxxClick to expand...
> 
> *feels matriarchal*
> 
> I don't have all the answers by the way, I'm just opinionated :DClick to expand...
> 
> hi fran
> we like opinionated!!
> well i would appreciate your opinion on changing my thermometer and what FF says and my millions of posts about my ovulation chart, just done another OPK and have got only one line again,xxxClick to expand...

I think the best advice I can give you is to calm down a bit. I know it's frustrating, seemingly maddening not knowing what's going on but you can take tests and analyse temperatures until you're blue in the face and still not get an answer. It may be that your sleeping baby has affected your cycles and it may be that you haven't ovulated yet, but the one thing that's not helping is getting stressed about it. 

This is an incredibly emotional process, for you even more than most due to your losses. I can't begin to imagine how heartbreaking it's been. Do you think perhaps, for you, you're unhappy about how not in control you are of your own body? Charting and testing is often a way for us to feel like we're in control, and when it doesn't give us answers it can feel like we're helpless and slaves to our fickle ovaries.

So, hang in there. The days will pass and a pattern will emerge from what right now seems baffling. Easy to say be patient, I know, I get as crazy as everyone else. But we have to have faith and we have to be patient. We'll get there. :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You want to see how friendly and nurturing I really am? Check out this picture, taken of me on Saturday night:

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2584/3937875930_1c37b297e9.jpg

COME ON THEN IF YOU THINK YOU'RE HARD ENOUGH!


----------



## debgreasby

Fran u r ace, you always make me smile :) :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Hedgewitch,
> 
> I just wanted to say I've just visited your daughter's memorial and it's moved me to tears.......... you are so strong and your little girl was beautiful. My cousin had a baby that only lived for a day and just going to the funeral was horrendous, never mind living through it. I don't know how you have managed to keep so amazingly strong after all you have been through - you truly are an inspiration in every sense of the word and I wish you all the luck in the world and baby dust so that you go on to have a healthy and happy family that you deserve...... love clee xx


thankyou so much for visiting her site, i really appreciate it, we had a beautiful farewell service for her and then she was cremated the day after, 6 days after she was born, it is truly the hardest thing in my life i have ever had to do but it didn't end that day, i and many other angel parents live it everyday, however i truly do feel for your cousin as it must be so much more heartwrenching to have experienced what she did. our daughter was born sleeping as you know by reading her story, we delivered her 3 days after she passed away and so never got to experience the things you do when you have a newborn.
thanks again for visiting her site,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> I think the best advice I can give you is to calm down a bit. I know it's frustrating, seemingly maddening not knowing what's going on but you can take tests and analyse temperatures until you're blue in the face and still not get an answer. It may be that your sleeping baby has affected your cycles and it may be that you haven't ovulated yet, but the one thing that's not helping is getting stressed about it.
> 
> This is an incredibly emotional process, for you even more than most due to your losses. I can't begin to imagine how heartbreaking it's been. Do you think perhaps, for you, you're unhappy about how not in control you are of your own body? Charting and testing is often a way for us to feel like we're in control, and when it doesn't give us answers it can feel like we're helpless and slaves to our fickle ovaries.
> 
> So, hang in there. The days will pass and a pattern will emerge from what right now seems baffling. Easy to say be patient, I know, I get as crazy as everyone else. But we have to have faith and we have to be patient. We'll get there. :hugs:

feel like you know me so well Fran lol, it is very true with what you say about the control thing i really do feel that especially since i lost Lilly-Maye i am not in control of anything to do with my body,xxx

and nice pic, hope it was a good night.xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone.

Sorry about my rant earlier...! Was just so frustrated I had to let it out...

xxx


----------



## cheerfulangel

Oh hedgewitch, what a lovely memorial to your little angel. You deserve a heavy dose of fairy dust, hang in there and keep going :hugs: We will all be over on the bumpsters page soon enough. Not sure why our little ones are keeping us waiting though :shrug:

Loving the picture Sue..hope thats the face you show the witch when she comes to send her packing!! 

Lili - wonderful news, congrats hun, clearblue bumpsters must be quite a number now!

You didn't have a peak yet still got a BFP? I am so pleased to hear that, I have only just had three days of highs on CD26,27&28 and now gone to low :cry: Haven't been doing my temp this month as last month it was such a clear cycle I didn't think I needed to..I was so wrong! I had EWCM for the days I was on a high and strumped every day (thank goodness!). Been in a foul mood all day.. :devil: 

I think I'm resigned to the fact that I've got to go to the docs to get tests..just worried they'll palm me off, but somethings not right :nope:


----------



## cheerfulangel

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> Sorry about my rant earlier...! Was just so frustrated I had to let it out...
> 
> xxx

Ah, you don't have to apologise my love :thumbup: That's what we are all here for..to listen to the rants, pick brains and save our OH's from the stress. We have all done the same at sometime :hugs:


----------



## urchin

Fran - is that a glittery banner I see on your sig????

nice to see the wonders filtering through to bumpsters ..... am over the moon for you guys xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

urchin said:


> Fran - is that a glittery banner I see on your sig????
> 
> nice to see the wonders filtering through to bumpsters ..... am over the moon for you guys xxx

It's alright, I checked and I am not required to behave in a glittery way.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello Urchin..how are you doing? Glad your still popping back in. How are you feeling? :thumbup:


----------



## ACLIO

debgreasby said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(
> 
> Eeek, that's a bit odd isn't it?? Was there anything different on the days u took the low temps..ie different time, thermometer, bed clothes??Click to expand...

Tell me about it. nothing different from what I can remember. I'm totally confused. Thank you for taking a look ,its not just me that thinks it strange


----------



## hedgewitch

cheerfulangel said:


> Oh hedgewitch, what a lovely memorial to your little angel. You deserve a heavy dose of fairy dust, hang in there and keep going :hugs: We will all be over on the bumpsters page soon enough. Not sure why our little ones are keeping us waiting though :shrug:

cheerfulangel, thankyou for visiting Lilly-Maye's memorial site, very much appreciated that you took the time,:kiss:xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone work out what's happening with my chart. Sorry to ask just getting abit worried :(
> 
> That is a weird old chart you've got there. But looking at the wider picture, that's only a drop of 1 degree overall. It's not as massive as it looks, so try not to get too worried. I'm afraid I can't give any advice other than "sit and wait", as frustrating as that is.
> 
> Do you temp orally or vaginally? I had crazy erratic temperatures when I temped orally and it settled down a lot more when I started doing it vaginally. The measurements are more consistent because it's not affected by mouth-breathing and things like that. You can't swtich in the middle of a cycle though, so if you want to change you'll have to wait until the next cycle.Click to expand...

Fran you might have hit the nail on the head!!! I don't temp orally or vaginally. The article I read before I started temping mentioned a digital in the ear thermometer, so that's what I've been using. I could really kick myself now cos I've wasted all this time, I'm never going to now this month if I have ov or will. I don't have much hope for the CBFM with it being my first month or even if it will work with my erratic cycles. I've finally plucked up the courage to try the doctors again. After last time I saw them, I'm really nervous to ask for the help.

I might have to read up on vaginal temping for next month, if you think this is the best way.


----------



## Tierney

Hi Girls
I just wondered if anyone has tried this who has irregular/no periods to try to see if they are ovulating?
I know the CBFM says not to use until day 1 of your period, I really want to get one but I've not had a period for a long time so would just have to start using it without it being CD1. 
Any thoughts if this will work?
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## urchin

still looks dangerously like spangles to me fran 

Hi cheerfulangel and thanks :D all is going well, I'm just nervous at the minute and think I will be til I reach the relative safety of the magic 12 weeks....I do have a scan booked for saturday (which will be 8 weeks ish) so hopefully I will get a bit of reassurance then :D

other than that, it's going pretty quickly - I'm not going to jinx myself by mentioning any lack of nauseous feelings that I may or may not be having in the morning time :D so, just a bloated belly and sore tits and that's about the size of it


----------



## fuzzylu

well hello 

its great to hear there have been some more :bfp:

went to the gp on friday about my high prolactn leavel, aparently it is 580ish (cant remember exact amount) and was 480 the month before, the normal range is less than 400. so it is quite high. the gp has no idea why this would be and has refered me to an Endocrinologist. should be able to see the consultant after i get back from our honeymoon. 
while i was there i asked about my progesterone leavel whch was 28, the gp said anything below 20 shows u have not ovulated, between 20-30 is less likely but possible and above 30 is def ovulated. so although i might not have ovulated im not too far off 30.

cd 5 for me today, just need to decide if i am taking the monitor with me on our holiday, think with the time diffrence it might be best to leave it behind for this month.

xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well i'm sick. was ok this morning but then this afternoon i had some cheese on toast and then promptly puked half hour later. been feeling queasy for a couple of days now but had a bunged up nose in the mornings mainly so just put it down to being unwell, but the i had some tea (smell made me want to vomit) and half hour or so later i promptly puked that up too. really think i've caught something as i'm so tired the last few days too. going docs in the morning but don't think they'll give me anything. i hate being sick!!!xxxx


----------



## Staceiz19

im sooo sorry for your loss hedgewish. She was such a gorgeous little girl. I admire how strong you are and what a beautiful page you made for her. I bet shes watching down so proud of the mummy she was blessed with and waiting until you all meet again in summerland :)


----------



## Megg33k

Tierney said:


> Hi Girls
> I just wondered if anyone has tried this who has irregular/no periods to try to see if they are ovulating?
> I know the CBFM says not to use until day 1 of your period, I really want to get one but I've not had a period for a long time so would just have to start using it without it being CD1.
> Any thoughts if this will work?
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry, sweetie... but it really can't work that way. It's supposed to get to know your cycles, so that you can pinpoint the maximum number of fertile days. The first month, you start on CD1, it asks for a test stick starting CD6, it will ask for 10-20 sticks, and it remembers where the highs and peaks are. Then it uses that data for the next cycle. So, starting on a random day defeats the purpose. However, if you have a regular ob/gyn, explain that you haven't had a period in a very long time and would like to start seriously trying to conceive... then ask them to prescribe you 5 days of Provera. You would take 1 pill per day for 5 days... it's progesterone... and after the last pill, you would get a withdrawal bleed within 5-10 days. When your bleed started, you could start your CBFM on CD1 correctly. :)

My cycles were very screwy for a while, but I took Provera and ovulated on my own that cycle... I actually did conceive, but it was a chemical... which is unrelated to the Provera, I promise... it just happens sometimes.

I would strongly suggest asking your doc for Provera. It won't hurt you, and you'll finally get your bleed. If it's been a long time, I imagine it would be good for you anyway. :hugs:


----------



## Tierney

Hi Megg33k
Thanx for your advice, I've got an appointment with the doctor in 2 weeks so I will def ask about this. I hope he can give this to me.
I've not heard of it before, but if it can kick start my ovulation again i'll try anything, I've not had a period for 10 months now.
Thanx again and loadsa luck ttc :thumbup:
xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning y'all.
Having a day off today as have got my CD3(ish!) blood test at 10.40.

Bella's Mamma - my GP also tried to tell me "You don't OV on CD14, you OV 14 days before your next bleed".
Well doc, you could say that if I hadn't just told you that I OV between cd12 and 18 and my LP varies between 14 and 18 days.
Hopefully having your FSH done on CD5 (and mine on CD4) won't throw the results out too much. Lemme know what you get!
I'm just hoping that my "CD21" (*cough*) test date falls on a day the flipping practise nurse works....

Lili, congratulations honey! What fab news :hugs: Sticky dust to you.

Fran - 2 day hangover? That must've been one special wedding...


----------



## hedgewitch

Staceiz19 said:


> im sooo sorry for your loss hedgewish. She was such a gorgeous little girl. I admire how strong you are and what a beautiful page you made for her. I bet shes watching down so proud of the mummy she was blessed with and waiting until you all meet again in summerland :)

hi there, thanks for taking the time to visit my daughters site, i am grateful you took the time, and thankyou for your kind words,xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, ok temp today went right up to 36.91??? please have a look at my chart if you get the time, still feeling queasy today, walking round trying to get sorted inbetween the heaving!!not nice, got the docs this morning so hoping if i got a bug they can sort it out. i HATE being sick.
thinking i might be getting ready for AF though as had sore boobs for days now and pain in my hips.cd24 today so usually would only have 4 days till the witch comes for her monthly visit.xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fuzzylu said:


> well hello
> 
> its great to hear there have been some more :bfp:
> 
> went to the gp on friday about my high prolactn leavel, aparently it is 580ish (cant remember exact amount) and was 480 the month before, the normal range is less than 400. so it is quite high. the gp has no idea why this would be and has refered me to an Endocrinologist. should be able to see the consultant after i get back from our honeymoon.
> while i was there i asked about my progesterone leavel whch was 28, the gp said anything below 20 shows u have not ovulated, between 20-30 is less likely but possible and above 30 is def ovulated. so although i might not have ovulated im not too far off 30.
> 
> cd 5 for me today, just need to decide if i am taking the monitor with me on our holiday, think with the time diffrence it might be best to leave it behind for this month.
> 
> xxxx

Now here's something I don't know about. What is prolactin? What's its effect?



hedgewitch said:


> morning girls, ok temp today went right up to 36.91??? please have a look at my chart if you get the time, still feeling queasy today, walking round trying to get sorted inbetween the heaving!!not nice, got the docs this morning so hoping if i got a bug they can sort it out. i HATE being sick.
> thinking i might be getting ready for AF though as had sore boobs for days now and pain in my hips.cd24 today so usually would only have 4 days till the witch comes for her monthly visit.xxxx

Your temp probably went up because you're sick, you nana! However, given that you're nauseous late in your cycle, and there is a possibility that you O'd back before you started temping, I'd start crossing my fingers if I were you ;)


----------



## Rosmuira

i bought one last year and i never got a high peak, however i think sometimes pcos can affect readings.
hopefully it will work for you though.


----------



## hedgewitch

well funny you should say that but i also had O pain and ewcm on cd9 too lol. ahh symptom spotting, love it. yeah think i just got a bug which could account for temps being everywhere as i'm still not sure if i had a thermal shift but FF not put in an O line so guess not.xxxx


----------



## Twinmad

Morning ladies,

Congrats to the new :bfp:s... lilie and ginger, I hope those beans remain extremely sticky :hugs:

To the rest of us :dust:

I need some advice ladies, although I have stopped using my CbFM for a while as my DH decided to hide it from me to stop me obsessing over it.... I have a GP app this morning but i'm not sure what to ask him for. My last POAS was at CD21 and I still had a low showing on my little monitor even though i've only got a 29 day cycle :nope: Is it possible to do tests to check if I O'd this month? Also my temps have been really high since I started checking my temps and I want to ask the GP for ways to find out why... any of you wise ones got any advice?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Twinmad said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Congrats to the new :bfp:s... lilie and ginger, I hope those beans remain extremely sticky :hugs:
> 
> To the rest of us :dust:
> 
> I need some advice ladies, although I have stopped using my CbFM for a while as my DH decided to hide it from me to stop me obsessing over it.... I have a GP app this morning but i'm not sure what to ask him for. My last POAS was at CD21 and I still had a low showing on my little monitor even though i've only got a 29 day cycle :nope: Is it possible to do tests to check if I O'd this month? Also my temps have been really high since I started checking my temps and I want to ask the GP for ways to find out why... any of you wise ones got any advice?

Sorry, I'm a bit late to give advice now. How did the appt go?


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Good Evening All!

Congrats Lili on your BFP!!!

Do you mind me asking how long you'd been ttc and how long you'd used cbfm? ( i should look on frans database but im not sure how i get onto it - ive been to the old cheese roll on pg 200 for old times sake but how do i go straight to fran's new database please.....)

seems quiet on here tonight - is anybody theeeeeerrrrrrrrreeeeeeee????!!!! 

Maybe there's something good on box I'm missing!


xx cleeby xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello everyone hope we are all well, been reading from afar the last few days as nothing new to report. 8dpo and.... nothing happening ! Im pretty bored actually !


----------



## hedgewitch

i was thinking it was very quiet myself, everyone seems to have vanished lol,xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Ahhh life on earth!

I've just discovered how to do the signiture thing at the bottom and put a junebugs thing and a line of text on just to see if it works im posting - then im off to watch the news.... 

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

whats june bugs?xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Junebugs is some other person's thread on ttc and they've posted the link for this glittery banner thing that you copy and paste into your signature should you wish to..... i think the idea is that you want a June 2010 baby! (why its called a bug i don't know but its quite cool i thought!) It will need to change to Julybugs, Augustbugs, Septemberbugs, etc, etc, probably for me (in a pessimistic mood) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ahh right, thought it was but thought i'd ask lol, thanks,xxx hi Fluffyblue how are you today?xxx


----------



## vkj73

oh ladies, i've got ages to go. i'm on cd11 and believe i don't ov 'til cd20ish. where's the img for poas? 

cuz my day is: poas, work, internet, sleep and repeat.

bd'ing is in there somewhere.

hope this finds you all well!!! :hug:

btw, dh and i did the bd for sh*^# and giggles last night. 

what a concept? :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Sue Dunhym said:


> Now here's something I don't know about. What is prolactin? What's its effect?

*What is Prolactin?*
Prolactin is a chemical that is secreted by your pituitary gland. This is the pea-sized gland found in the middle of your brain, which is responsible for triggering many of your body's processes. Prolactin is found in both men and women and is released at various times throughout the day and night. Prolactin is generally released in order to stimulate milk production in pregnant women. It also enlarges a woman's mammary glands in order to allow her to prepare for breastfeeding.
*
Prolactin and Infertility*
Prolactin doesn't just cause your body to increase milk production - it also affects your ovulation and menstrual cycles. This is why it is nearly impossible to become pregnant when you are breastfeeding. (In fact, prolactin is 90% effective against pregnancy in the first months after birth).

Prolactin inhibits two hormones necessary to your ovulation: follicle stimulating hormone (FSH) and gonadotropin releasing hormone (GnRH). Both of these hormones are responsible for helping your eggs to develop and mature in the ovaries, so that they can be released during ovulation. When you have excess prolactin in your bloodstream, ovulation is not triggered, and you will be unable to become pregnant. Prolactin may also affect your menstrual cycle and the regularity of your periods.

*Prolactin Irregularities*
If you are having difficulties becoming pregnant, it may be due to an irregularity in your prolactin levels. If your have elevated prolactin, this can inhibit ovulation and menstruation. Prolactin levels can be determined through a simple blood test. Normal prolactin levels in women are somewhere between 30 and 600 mIU/I. If your levels measure towards the high end of this spectrum or above, you may be suffering from a prolactin irregularity.

More info can be found here: https://www.sharedjourney.com/define/prolactin.html


----------



## moggymay

Shows how doomed I am hey! First started trying for no 2 when was still BF my little boy, he gave up at 23 months. Almost soon as we started ttc we fell pg but had mc at 7wks - probably chem pg? Am now consciously ttc and after 14 months - 12 cycles AF is late and tested this monring 14dpo and cd35 and result BFN!!! Think I might be getting me a glittery June bug too... although with my long cycle maybe i need a July bug!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks for that Megg. Always good to be informed.

I think us clearblue people are quiet because most of us are pre-ovulation, which is a bit of a limbo time. No symptom spotting, no chance of being pregnant yet. (Except fluffyblue!). Tra la la, roll on the next couple of weeks.

I got an email from a friend on another message board who I used to chat to about TTC when we were both doing it together. She's now due to have her baby pretty soon, which brings it home how long I've been trying now. Bit depressing. But I have to remember that I've only been taking clomid for 2 cycles (on 3rd one now) and so have only definitely ovulated twice so far. So you could say that weve only been _effectively_ TTC for 3 months. It doesn't make me feel any better about the months I tried before clomid but does mean I'm not panicking about not having conceived just yet.

I'm going to chase Mr D's test results this afternoon.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Shows how doomed I am hey! First started trying for no 2 when was still BF my little boy, he gave up at 23 months. Almost soon as we started ttc we fell pg but had mc at 7wks - probably chem pg? Am now consciously ttc and after 14 months - 12 cycles AF is late and tested this monring 14dpo and cd35 and result BFN!!! Think I might be getting me a glittery June bug too... although with my long cycle maybe i need a July bug!

It's not over until the fat lady shows up and bleeds everywhere. Fingers crossed for you that your period stays away, your HCG levels rise and you get that BFP after all. :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here is the cheeseroll, please feel free to update yourselves: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> Thanks for that Megg. Always good to be informed.
> 
> I think us clearblue people are quiet because most of us are pre-ovulation, which is a bit of a limbo time. No symptom spotting, no chance of being pregnant yet. (Except fluffyblue!). Tra la la, roll on the next couple of weeks.
> 
> I got an email from a friend on another message board who I used to chat to about TTC when we were both doing it together. She's now due to have her baby pretty soon, which brings it home how long I've been trying now. Bit depressing. But I have to remember that I've only been taking clomid for 2 cycles (on 3rd one now) and so have only definitely ovulated twice so far. So you could say that weve only been _effectively_ TTC for 3 months. It doesn't make me feel any better about the months I tried before clomid but does mean I'm not panicking about not having conceived just yet.
> 
> I'm going to chase Mr D's test results this afternoon.

This isn't like you, your usually the one picking us all up :kiss::kiss::kiss:
You will get your BFP it's just waiting to make the most perfectly little :baby: for you. I wish I was more wiser with words, like you. You offer so many of us ladies advice and support that I wish I could give you your BFP xxx


----------



## apple_20

hello I'm contemplating buying one of these CBFM where do you buy them from? also do you have to start using it on first day of AF? 
is it worth the money?
thanks x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Nah, I'm not really a PMA cheerleader. I'm a supportive realist :). I have been trying for a while now, and it does get you down sometimes when people around you get pregnant, and it's ok to feel and acknowledge that. Doesn't mean I don't have hope, I do.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

apple_20 said:


> hello I'm contemplating buying one of these CBFM where do you buy them from? also do you have to start using it on first day of AF?
> is it worth the money?
> thanks x

I'd say most of us here would recommend them. You can buy them from the chemists or online (Amazon sell them) or ebay. You can start using them any time between CD1 and CD 5 of your period.


----------



## ACLIO

cd15 for me and still on low :(


----------



## apple_20

thankyou just checking because they are pretty expensive! x


----------



## ACLIO

apple_20 said:


> thankyou just checking because they are pretty expensive! x

Have you tried posting an ad on here or looking on ebay?


----------



## apple_20

no but seen they aren't as expensive on amazon. thanks for the idea x


----------



## moggymay

make sure you get your sticks at the same time apple_20, seems big outlay at first but one cycle down I think in balance I would recommend it. 

Fran - how likely is it that I will get BFP now? Am kind of resigned that she is coming soon and just want to get started on the next cycle now.

Got hospital appt on 6/10 but given they have already diagnosed pcos and we have got DS not really sure what they will say - hopefully not just keep BDing! 

Any ideas ladies?

PMA and baby dust to all xx


----------



## moggymay

https://www.altwoodpharmacy.com/shop/customer/home.php?cat=348
monitor £58 and 20 sticks £13 with free del over £50

or buy monitor there and get sticks £11.17 with free delivery on Amazon

Go on get a little white friend and tell us what you call it. Currently thinking of a name for mine, DH keeps calling it Herman!!!!


----------



## moggymay

ACLIO said:


> cd15 for me and still on low :(

I didnt get high til CD18 and then peak 20/21. Chin up it will happen - how long is your cycle on average (darent say normally cos sounds wrong after all so rare to come across anyone with 28 day cycle who Os on CD14! except in the Docs books!)

Good luck and enjoy practising for your peak BDing xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls,
well still sick this morning but temp dropped https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_6_26.gif so guess i'm just sick lol. been inspecting the bottom of the toilet bowl for days now, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_2_10.gif dry heaving and allsorts. 
my DH calls my cbfm pee wee as in pee wee herman and POAS lol, got mine off amazon and sticks too cost me £76 i think or thereabouts. found that shops sell them at £99 roughly and then £20 for sticks.
hope everyone well this morning,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> make sure you get your sticks at the same time apple_20, seems big outlay at first but one cycle down I think in balance I would recommend it.
> 
> Fran - how likely is it that I will get BFP now? Am kind of resigned that she is coming soon and just want to get started on the next cycle now.
> 
> Got hospital appt on 6/10 but given they have already diagnosed pcos and we have got DS not really sure what they will say - hopefully not just keep BDing!
> 
> Any ideas ladies?
> 
> PMA and baby dust to all xx


Well, any days past 14DPO that AF hasn't come increases the likelihood of pregnancy significantly. Doctors recommend that you test at 18DPO (although normally none of us can wait that long!). Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## ACLIO

moggymay said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> cd15 for me and still on low :(
> 
> I didnt get high til CD18 and then peak 20/21. Chin up it will happen - how long is your cycle on average (darent say normally cos sounds wrong after all so rare to come across anyone with 28 day cycle who Os on CD14! except in the Docs books!)
> 
> Good luck and enjoy practising for your peak BDing xxClick to expand...

My cycles are all over the place so CBFM might not work with me but thought I'd give it a go
june 48
july 36
august -
sep 59


----------



## tortoise

morning ladies - a quick check in from Tortoise. I'm on CD30 now so am officially in the two week window although have limited hope for this cycle as the CBFM didn't give me a peak. I'm due any time from today until about two weeks from now - so my two week window is really a four week window.
Hope everyone is well today. Only 3 1/2 weeks till my holiday - that's keeping me going!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey peeps, if you'd like to put a Clearblue Wonders banner in your sig (because you are one!), copy and paste the following code:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>

But change ALL the < and > brackets into [ and ] brackets.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Morning All! Or actually Afternooon from most of you hehe!
Just wanted to check in and say hello! 
My temp dropped this AM as expected so the :witch: is on her way any time now... I wish she would hurry up so that these darn cramps would go away and I could push my little _m_ soon instead of having to break the rules tomorrow and making it CD2!! 
I hope you feel better Hedge! My little boy is sick too, all stuffed up and coughing, he is not a happy camper :( but I get more cuddles hehe!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies well 9dpo and slight increase in temp today but never felt less pregnant in all my life - did a test at 8dpo and negative but didnt expect any more gonna hold off till Monday now when seeing specialist I will know then. Not sure if temps are right as having slightly interuppted sleep as hubby up at 5am and I start stirring.

My only symptoms are mega sore boobs, slight cramping and backache. :thumbup:

Thanks for the PMA Fran but not got much here :cry:

Also im doing ok Hedge hope you are mate xxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Morning All! Or actually Afternooon from most of you hehe!
> Just wanted to check in and say hello!
> I hope you feel better Hedge! My little boy is sick too, all stuffed up and coughing, he is not a happy camper :( but I get more cuddles hehe!

hope your son gets better soon and enjoy those cuddles! not nice when they're poorly xxx


----------



## emsiee

Hi all!

Where u off on Hol Tortoise?

Well....approx 11dpo for me today...(i think)
Did a little 10miu test on Monday (9dpo) after having a very weird dream the night before... and got the biggest shock of my life when a very very faint 2nd line showed up....I didnt have any more tests in the house and couldnt wait, so....I went to Tesco on lunch and bought a 25miu which was negative :( but..it was very early, and Im gonna do a digi tomorrow...Im soooo hoping the faint line on the 10miu wasnt an evap..but we will see. Not getting hopes up though..

Paris for me on Friday! Woohoo!! I canny wait.

Hope everyone is well today...xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

queenemsie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Where u off on Hol Tortoise?
> 
> Well....approx 11dpo for me today...(i think)
> Did a little 10miu test on Monday (9dpo) after having a very weird dream the night before... and got the biggest shock of my life when a very very faint 2nd line showed up....I didnt have any more tests in the house and couldnt wait, so....I went to Tesco on lunch and bought a 25miu which was negative :( but..it was very early, and Im gonna do a digi tomorrow...Im soooo hoping the faint line on the 10miu wasnt an evap..but we will see. Not getting hopes up though..
> 
> Paris for me on Friday! Woohoo!! I canny wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today...xx


Oh em gee!

Everything crossed for you xxx


----------



## emsiee

Thanks Sue!!!


----------



## MummyMagic

Yey! CD 12 and I've got a high day!! Bring on the BDing :happydance:


----------



## MummyMagic

queenemsie said:


> Hi all!
> 
> Where u off on Hol Tortoise?
> 
> Well....approx 11dpo for me today...(i think)
> Did a little 10miu test on Monday (9dpo) after having a very weird dream the night before... and got the biggest shock of my life when a very very faint 2nd line showed up....I didnt have any more tests in the house and couldnt wait, so....I went to Tesco on lunch and bought a 25miu which was negative :( but..it was very early, and Im gonna do a digi tomorrow...Im soooo hoping the faint line on the 10miu wasnt an evap..but we will see. Not getting hopes up though..
> 
> Paris for me on Friday! Woohoo!! I canny wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today...xx

Good luck for you hun and everything crossed that you've got your BFP this month xx


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> queenemsie said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> 
> Where u off on Hol Tortoise?
> 
> Well....approx 11dpo for me today...(i think)
> Did a little 10miu test on Monday (9dpo) after having a very weird dream the night before... and got the biggest shock of my life when a very very faint 2nd line showed up....I didnt have any more tests in the house and couldnt wait, so....I went to Tesco on lunch and bought a 25miu which was negative :( but..it was very early, and Im gonna do a digi tomorrow...Im soooo hoping the faint line on the 10miu wasnt an evap..but we will see. Not getting hopes up though..
> 
> Paris for me on Friday! Woohoo!! I canny wait.
> 
> Hope everyone is well today...xx
> 
> 
> Oh em gee!
> 
> Everything crossed for you xxxClick to expand...


oh wow - good luck. will keep everything crossed for you. need the good news to keep coming in to maintain that PMA! hopefully you'll get a BFP before you go to Paris!

The Tortoise and her Hare are going to Cornwall for a week and France for a week. Cannot wait - first two week holiday since our honeymoon two years ago! x


----------



## emsiee

Thanks! lets hope so...:thumbup:

Oooh I love Cornwall..its such a lovely place...had many childhood hols down there...enjoy!


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

ACLIO said:


> cd15 for me and still on low :(

Im cd 19 and still on low... whats goin on? i have a feeling this cycles a wash :growlmad:


----------



## cheerfulangel

apple_20 said:


> hello I'm contemplating buying one of these CBFM where do you buy them from? also do you have to start using it on first day of AF?
> is it worth the money?
> thanks x

Alternatively, don't buy one, just stand outside one of our houses and watch as the little white machines get thrown out of the window because we've been given a low or AF caught us when we were expecting a BFP :haha: :haha:

(Sorry for the joke, mine has stopped asking for POAS but I don't think i've ovulated yet as only just getting EWCM..so feeling a bit bitter towards mine!!!)

Welcome to the thread and overall, yes we are quite happy with it..pop over to clearblue bumpsters and see all our wonderful buddies who've got a BFP with one :happydance:


----------



## vkj73

well...got my first "high" this am at cd12. was not expecting that.

last cycle i either ov around cd14 or cd21 (hence why i bought the cbfm cuz i'm not so good at reading the sticks).

we shall see. i'm gonna stay up later tonight to wait for the dh so we can bd.

*moggymay*, the prospects sound great. any updates???

:dust:

p.s. do any of your "highs" vary from cycle to cycle? for example, cycle1 you get a high on day 12 and then on cycle2 you get a high on day 20?


----------



## debgreasby

Been up since 5.45 am, normally would not be amused, but............. got my first PEAK this morning !!!!!!!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Sorry i'm just sooooooo excited!! Was mentally falling out with Herbert while peeing on my stick this morning coz i was fully expecting all highs again.

Things going very well in the :sex: department, and DH on days today so i can ravish him this evening. Yay!

Right, off to wake up the hoardes and pack them off to school so i can stalk people on here for a while... stuff the :laundry: i'm in too much of a good mood!!


----------



## moggymay

vkj73 said:


> well...got my first "high" this am at cd12. was not expecting that.
> 
> last cycle i either ov around cd14 or cd21 (hence why i bought the cbfm cuz i'm not so good at reading the sticks).
> 
> we shall see. i'm gonna stay up later tonight to wait for the dh so we can bd.
> 
> *moggymay*, the prospects sound great. any updates???
> 
> :dust:
> 
> p.s. do any of your "highs" vary from cycle to cycle? for example, cycle1 you get a high on day 12 and then on cycle2 you get a high on day 20?

Thanks!

Nothing yet planning another test tomorrow as need to get some more!

Enjoy your Bding xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning Chaps. Come on Queenemsie, don't keep us in suspense, tell us what this morning's test revealed!

Debs - Yay for Peaks!

As for me, CD8, nothing exciting going on. Will probably have my first POAS tomorrow. Had a recreational strump last night, which was fun. I think Mr D was trying to cheer me up after I admitted to not feeling very hopeful this month. Ho hum.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Morning Ladies

I got my first high today so am pretty excited - not as great as a peak but hope things are heading in the right direction. Have pre-warned DH he needs to be "available" tonight.

Mummymagic and VKJ73- yay for your highs!
Debs - congrats on your peak
Tortoise - have a great holiday, sounds lovely to be getting away.
Queenemsie - Have my fx'd for you and hope you have fun in paris.

Right I'd best get to work, as I've spent far too long this morning on FF already.

Hope everyone has a great day


----------



## ACLIO

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> cd15 for me and still on low :(
> 
> Im cd 19 and still on low... whats goin on? i have a feeling this cycles a wash :growlmad:Click to expand...

I got all in a muddle yesterday I'm not cd15 I'm cd18 today. Guess what still bloody low. I think it's just confirming that PCOS is more of an issue than I thought. How long have you been ttc?


----------



## MummyMagic

I got my first peak day on the monitor this morning after only 1 high day, Plus I'm only CD 13 which is a bit early for me. Not sure if this is totally normal? 

I also read on FF that when a monitor says you are peak it's just an indication that you may OV soon, I have a sneaky feeling that we missing OV last month because I had a load of EWCM about 4 days after the monitor's last high day and we didn't BD at all after that high day. I think we'll keep on BDing this every other day until CD 20 and see if that makes a difference.

Plus I've just done an OPK test which came up BFN, I'm now not sure whether to trust the monitor xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

are these expensive to buy? Ive tried the clearblue digital ov kits & i always got my lh surge on day 19. Im now o day 5 of my cycle do I have to wait til next mth to try this? Having HyCoSy on Monday so im thinking if it does 'flush' my tube out & with theis monitor i must be more successful at getting my BFP this month???!!!! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

i had one after my ectopic in august, had it done in late oct and got caught with our angel the following cycle, good luck,xxxx


----------



## chanel

MummyMagic said:


> I got my first peak day on the monitor this morning after only 1 high day, Plus I'm only CD 13 which is a bit early for me. Not sure if this is totally normal?
> 
> I also read on FF that when a monitor says you are peak it's just an indication that you may OV soon, I have a sneaky feeling that we missing OV last month because I had a load of EWCM about 4 days after the monitor's last high day and we didn't BD at all after that high day. I think we'll keep on BDing this every other day until CD 20 and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Plus I've just done an OPK test which came up BFN, I'm now not sure whether to trust the monitor xx

I use OPKs with the monitor, the first cycle went all to plan bu this cycle i had 2 +OPKs but didn't get a peak on the monitor til the day after. Turns out though that i haven't ovd at all this month yet. The only way you can make sure you have actually ovd when the monitor or OPKs tell you you will is by temping.

good luckx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Dancingkaty1 said:


> are these expensive to buy? Ive tried the clearblue digital ov kits & i always got my lh surge on day 19. Im now o day 5 of my cycle do I have to wait til next mth to try this? Having HyCoSy on Monday so im thinking if it does 'flush' my tube out & with theis monitor i must be more successful at getting my BFP this month???!!!! xxx

Sorry hon, you are too late for this cycle as cd5 is the latest you can set it and it likes the first wee of the day! If you are desperate to use one you could get it and set it as cd5 tomorrow and just bear in mind you are a day out... If you usually surge on cd19 then being a day out won't make the monitor miss it...

They are quite expensive but most of the girls on here would say it is worth it. I love mine, I was bd'ing at totally the wrong time before I got it! They are cheapest on ebay and amazon. I think I remember someone else posting a link to a cheap place to buy. Look a few pages back on this thread...

Good luck with your HyCoSy!

xxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyMagic

chanel said:


> MummyMagic said:
> 
> 
> I got my first peak day on the monitor this morning after only 1 high day, Plus I'm only CD 13 which is a bit early for me. Not sure if this is totally normal?
> 
> I also read on FF that when a monitor says you are peak it's just an indication that you may OV soon, I have a sneaky feeling that we missing OV last month because I had a load of EWCM about 4 days after the monitor's last high day and we didn't BD at all after that high day. I think we'll keep on BDing this every other day until CD 20 and see if that makes a difference.
> 
> Plus I've just done an OPK test which came up BFN, I'm now not sure whether to trust the monitor xx
> 
> I use OPKs with the monitor, the first cycle went all to plan bu this cycle i had 2 +OPKs but didn't get a peak on the monitor til the day after. Turns out though that i haven't ovd at all this month yet. The only way you can make sure you have actually ovd when the monitor or OPKs tell you you will is by temping.
> 
> good luckxClick to expand...

Great, thanks hun. I've started temping this month so hopefully it will give me more of an idea in a few days. xx


----------



## Dancingkaty1

hi Bella's mamma..... thank you so much for your reply.... did you try the clear blue ov kit before the monitor? just wondering if you did & it showed you were getting your lh surge on a different day to when the monitor says your peaking??? day 19 is the 8th oct.....my husband was going take me away for the night either the 3rd or the 9th oct do u think the 9th would have missed my ovulation??? i spose the monitor is a good idea then i wouldnt need to ask this lol!! Before i found out husband had low sperm count & motility we were bd'ing day 18, 19 & 20 sometimes twice a day! which i now know was wrong as we need to preserve the sperm 4 the actual point of ovulation & not do it everyday..been told 2-3 days. xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, Mr D got his semen test results back and he appears to be a fine specimen of fertile man. 77million sperm per ml, when the normal level is anything above 20 million. He's TEEMING with little babies.

Which is of course a very good thing. The only slight worry I have is that it means that any lack of fertility is now totally down to me. Hmm.


----------



## Mrs_W

Hi everyone,

I'm new to joining this site but have been reading the threads for months. My DH and I have been TTC for 10 months and this is our first month using the CBFM. 
I'm on day 21 and have had 6 high days so far, fingers crossed I will get my peak day very soon!!

xx


----------



## LadyK

MummyMagic said:


> I also read on FF that when a monitor says you are peak it's just an indication that you may OV soon,


Gosh Im a bit worried about this! Is this really true? I am assuming that I O on my second peak day. Weve only been TTCing for 2 cycles so far (this is our third) and TBH were normally so knackered by then that we have a break from BDing for a while! But if this is true then we might miss O! Surely that cant be right? I thought the monitor picked up the surge in you estrogen (thats when you start getting Highs) and then the surge in your LH (changes from High to Peak) and that LH surge indicates O within 12-36 hours (approx)? I thought OPKs did the same? Must admit I tried OPKs last cycle too to be sure but I only took one and it didnt indicate O but it was an IC so I put it down to that! And the fact I probably didnt take it at the right time! 

Im currently on CD8, third day of POAS, Low! If this cycle is the same as last cycle then I should get my first High on Friday!


----------



## debgreasby

Fran - Great news about Mr D's sperm !!

(Just read that back to myself and laughed! It really is the kind of thing you would NEVER say IRL!!!))


----------



## LadyK

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, Mr D got his semen test results back and he appears to be a fine specimen of fertile man. 77million sperm per ml, when the normal level is anything above 20 million. He's TEEMING with little babies.
> 
> Which is of course a very good thing. The only slight worry I have is that it means that any lack of fertility is now totally down to me. Hmm.

Ooo well done Mr D! My OH is going to ask for a test next week so that we can check all OK with him too!


----------



## debgreasby

Will i automatically get a second peak tomorrow??

Just curious coz i've been doing OPK's all day (boredom is a terrible thing) and i had a definite positive at lunch time, now the test line is no where near as dark so i'm assuming my surge is over and i will OV either later tonight (as usual) or tomorrow.


Any insight would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

ACLIO said:


> HiSdArLiNg746 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> cd15 for me and still on low :(
> 
> Im cd 19 and still on low... whats goin on? i have a feeling this cycles a wash :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I got all in a muddle yesterday I'm not cd15 I'm cd18 today. Guess what still bloody low. I think it's just confirming that PCOS is more of an issue than I thought. How long have you been ttc?Click to expand...

yep im cd 20 today and still low! we have been ttc for 44 months! ugh seems like forever we have had lots of losses and did ivf last year and concieve triplets i manage to carry them to almost 8 months but they were still born :( so now we are trying to get back on the wagon, and my last 4 cycles have been real regular so i thought id give this a try but doesnt look like its working... i have pcos as well! but only diagnosed by ultrasound, i didnt get + results for it in any of the bloodwork so they wont put me on the meds for it... argh... this really is so frusterating!!!

assuming nothing happens with this cycle im gonna start taking fertilaid again and using NPC (natural progesterone cream) -- this work for us 2 years ago but ended in a m/c at 9 weeks...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

debgreasby said:


> Will i automatically get a second peak tomorrow??
> 
> Just curious coz i've been doing OPK's all day (boredom is a terrible thing) and i had a definite positive at lunch time, now the test line is no where near as dark so i'm assuming my surge is over and i will OV either later tonight (as usual) or tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Any insight would be greatly appreciated.

Yes, if you got your first peak today, you will automatically get another peak tomorrow, followed by a High, followed by low for the rest of the cycle.

Tonight is most definitely :sex: time.


----------



## moggymay

:witch: got me this afternoon - so is tomorrow on the m button cd1 or cd2?

Hang in there ladies, our first peak on the monitor was cd20 so still may happen. We too are pcos suffering couple but again via ultrasound but who knows if we will get the help. Appt next week...


----------



## debgreasby

Thanks Fran :)


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello everyone,

Hope we're all fine and dandy today! Great news about hubby's sperm Fran - wonderful in fact...... 

Looking forward to queenemmsie's news.... sounds v v promising!

Hoping hedgewitch is feeling better after sickness (could it be...... dare i ask??!!)

Erm..... and good luck to everyone else as my memory is terrible and I can't remember all the threads I've just read sorry!

I'm day 6 - boring boring boring - can't wait to start weeing on sticks again as I'll feel pro active then and get excited again! Last time it asked me on day 6 (1st cycle) Any idea roughly when it may ask me again ? I can wait though.....

Oh - some other news (you'll prob laugh at me for being so daft + prob shoot me down in flames!!!!) I have ordered a fertility spell from lady called Mia off ebay ! (i know, i know, silly me etc...... ) I haven't told OH as he'd think I'd gone absolutely bonkers but I do like to believe in magic and miracles and she has actually had some amazing results when you read her testimonials (i hope they are genuine) anyway, i thought i'd give it a whirl; it's a bit of fun at the end of the day and should be interesting to see what, if anything, happens...... I will remain positive and open minded - I think its amazing in all honesty if she does have the gift that she appears to be on her website. 

anyway jacket potato and beans (with grated cheese) calls....

then im coming back on to see what reaction to my spell i get!!!

clee xxx:wacko:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hello Wonders!

Yay for Peaks and Highs!!! Glad that Mr D's men are marching well Fran! QueenE where is our update? Moggy sorry the :witch: got you! HisDarling sorry you are still on Lows... keep your chin up, you are a strong woman! FX'd for you... Clee ummm I saw that and it is on my watch list... LOL I have been thinking about it trust me! Everyone else I have forgotten sorry but don't worry you are still in my thoughts!
As for me she hasn't showed and I am getting annoyed I just want her to start so that I can get on to the next cycle! I did a test this AM and it was :bfn: I have cramps like crazy but nothing! Arggh... I was hoping she would be gone my Saturday so when DH does come home I can pounce him, but it looks like I won't be doing that... :(
Anyways going to go get some work done, tomorrow is Friday girls woo hoo!


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, great news about hubby Fran, hope everyone is well.
well ff has set my cycle at 31 days so showing as being 9DPO today but usuall have 28day cycle so could say i am 12DPO. still ill. last night was inspecting toilet bowl again and most of the day today in between that i'm dry heaving at smells of food among other stuff, temp rose again today, sore boobies.......but did a test and was a BFN.!! so definately looks like i just got a bug so awaiting the witch to show her smug face. on the plus side i get to use pee wee my cbfm next cycle.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> 
> Hoping hedgewitch is feeling better after sickness (could it be...... dare i ask??!!)
> 
> 
> Oh - some other news (you'll prob laugh at me for being so daft + prob shoot me down in flames!!!!) I have ordered a fertility spell from lady called Mia off ebay ! (i know, i know, silly me etc...... ) I haven't told OH as he'd think I'd gone absolutely bonkers but I do like to believe in magic and miracles and she has actually had some amazing results when you read her testimonials (i hope they are genuine) anyway, i thought i'd give it a whirl; it's a bit of fun at the end of the day and should be interesting to see what, if anything, happens...... I will remain positive and open minded - I think its amazing in all honesty if she does have the gift that she appears to be on her website.
> 
> anyway jacket potato and beans (with grated cheese) calls....
> 
> then im coming back on to see what reaction to my spell i get!!!
> 
> clee xxx:wacko:

please don't anyone take this weirdly but i can sort you a fertility spell or charm for free, see my user name?? i'm wiccan.xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Ah ha!!! thanks hedge......

Fab!!! I did wonder........... how interesting! 

I am really into all sorts of magic and mystery - I strongly believe in the spiritual realm! I myself have had a few interesting experiences in the past (astral projection, out of body experiences, music coming through the window - how mad does this sound!!!? etc) and my partner is _very_ sensitive and psychic - he often makes amazing predictions through dreams that come true and has strong 'feelings' (iykwim) Also, my gran was into allsorts so I get a bit from her i think - she read tea leaves, made predictions, read tarot (I try to) was very interested in the wiccan way and white witchcraft etc.... (and paganism) I like visiting mediums and attending psychic parties. How exciting - feel free to cast for me and wish me a baby ! (Ive just stumped up 8 quid for the priviledge lol)xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Speaking of charms - anyone believe in fate? Just looked on edd calculator and it shows if I fell this cycle it would be the same due date as my last mc would have been.

On another note do I set Herman to day 1 or day 2 when I press the "m" tomorrow am?


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Ah ha!!! thanks hedge......
> 
> Fab!!! I did wonder........... how interesting!
> 
> I am really into all sorts of magic and mystery - I strongly believe in the spiritual realm! I myself have had a few interesting experiences in the past (astral projection, out of body experiences, music coming through the window - how mad does this sound!!!? etc) and my partner is _very_ sensitive and psychic - he often makes amazing predictions through dreams that come true and has strong 'feelings' (iykwim) Also, my gran was into allsorts so I get a bit from her i think - she read tea leaves, made predictions, read tarot (I try to) was very interested in the wiccan way and white witchcraft etc.... (and paganism) I like visiting mediums and attending psychic parties. How exciting - feel free to cast for me and wish me a baby ! (Ive just stumped up 8 quid for the priviledge lol)xxxx

well i can cast for you for free. it would be my pleasure, why spend out more money when we're already spending on sticks for cbfm's and OPK's and stuff. 
If any of you would like me to then feel free to PM me and i will need some info from you to make each casting personal to you, i will then send you instructions on what you need to do (beside the obvious BD'ing) 
i am pagan and wiccan and used the fertility spells myself to conceive although you must understand that nature can intervine as was the case with me so if for any reason things go wrong it is down to nature and not me. you cannot argue with mother nature. fate will be what it will be.
i only practice white magick and use herbs and crystals etc i can perform any spell you require but belief is a must as it will not work otherwise.xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ohhhh dear. We're straying into territory I have strong opinions on and have got into trouble for already :D


----------



## hedgewitch

it is also nearly the Harvest moon which is the closest to the equinox so a really good time to cast.xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, great news about hubby Fran, hope everyone is well.
> well ff has set my cycle at 31 days so showing as being 9DPO today but usuall have 28day cycle so could say i am 12DPO. still ill. last night was inspecting toilet bowl again and most of the day today in between that i'm dry heaving at smells of food among other stuff, temp rose again today, sore boobies.......but did a test and was a BFN.!! so definately looks like i just got a bug so awaiting the witch to show her smug face. on the plus side i get to use pee wee my cbfm next cycle.xxxx

I think this all sounds very promising. I'll rub a raddish for you ;)


----------



## hedgewitch

i understand not everyone agrees with wicca, it is a personal preference just like any other religion. if it upsets people i wil not mention it again just wanted to let people know that they do not need to spend money out when it can be done for free, sorry if i offended anyone, i will keep it off the thread,xxx


----------



## The Stick

Hi ladies

I have been away for few days - work, family stuff etc

Have been trying to catch up - so much to read!!!!

Well done to Mr D! :thumbup:
Great news about the recent BFP's :happydance:
Fingers crossed for you queenmesie :winkwink:

My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO. 


I just don't know whether to to trust it as I never got a Peak but also had a m/c 7 weeks ago. I have used IC's for a while and never got a second line - so this is the first time any second line has appeared. I will do a FRER in the morning but I am just soooooooo cautious as it was lines getting weaker on my BFP's that alerted me to my impending M/C. Oh has banned me from testing after tomorrow!!! and is already frustrated that I won't believe the second line I have got today xxx


I really want to be happy but feel a little in limbo at the mo


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Oh wow yes pleeeeaaaassseee..............

thankyou so much hedgewitch - that's fab! Casting near the harvest moon - how wonderful! I'm really excited .... I will send you my details but I don't know what PM me means - does it mean send you a personal message and how exactly do I do that? sorry to be thick!
xx


----------



## moggymay

Fran, she came today this afternoon so is tomorrow CD2 on the monitor or CD1 so confusing and Herman doesnt answer questions just keeps flashing his m at me lol

Interesting concept rubbing a radish :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

cleebyjeeby said:


> Oh wow yes pleeeeaaaassseee..............
> 
> thankyou so much hedgewitch - that's fab! Casting near the harvest moon - how wonderful! I'm really excited .... I will send you my details but I don't know what PM me means - does it mean send you a personal message and how exactly do I do that? sorry to be thick!
> xx

click on the user name in the left column (to the left of the text box and you will get a couple of options, PM is send a private message). Hope it helps x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hedgewitch - it's my fault we got into all this - im sorry too - i shouldnt have mentioned my spell in the first place probably............ We'll be quiet about it now before we annoy anyone else with it and not talk of such ways........... (*naughty grin*) sorry fran - i am laughing so much my sides hurt as i can just see you winking and rubbing a raddish in disbelief ! ! 
xx xx clee xx xx


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, Mr D got his semen test results back and he appears to be a fine specimen of fertile man. 77million sperm per ml, when the normal level is anything above 20 million. He's TEEMING with little babies.
> 
> Which is of course a very good thing. The only slight worry I have is that it means that any lack of fertility is now totally down to me. Hmm.

Hey that's really good news. It's a tough thing for a chap to do it - Mr Tortoise did it recently as I freaked out about the amount of cycling he does. I think at least you know now that he's fine so anything else can be pinpointed.

Is Mr D very proud of himself?!


----------



## debgreasby

The Stick said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been away for few days - work, family stuff etc
> 
> Have been trying to catch up - so much to read!!!!
> 
> Well done to Mr D! :thumbup:
> Great news about the recent BFP's :happydance:
> Fingers crossed for you queenmesie :winkwink:
> 
> My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO.
> 
> 
> I just don't know whether to to trust it as I never got a Peak but also had a m/c 7 weeks ago. I have used IC's for a while and never got a second line - so this is the first time any second line has appeared. I will do a FRER in the morning but I am just soooooooo cautious as it was lines getting weaker on my BFP's that alerted me to my impending M/C. Oh has banned me from testing after tomorrow!!! and is already frustrated that I won't believe the second line I have got today xxx
> 
> 
> I really want to be happy but feel a little in limbo at the mo

Woo hooo! That's great news! Need to see a piccy lol!!!


----------



## modo

Wow the Stick that's great news!!!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Congratulations 'The Stick' on your BFP - wonderful news !!!!

Love Clee xx


----------



## The Stick

debgreasby said:


> The Stick said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been away for few days - work, family stuff etc
> 
> Have been trying to catch up - so much to read!!!!
> 
> Well done to Mr D! :thumbup:
> Great news about the recent BFP's :happydance:
> Fingers crossed for you queenmesie :winkwink:
> 
> My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO.
> 
> 
> I just don't know whether to to trust it as I never got a Peak but also had a m/c 7 weeks ago. I have used IC's for a while and never got a second line - so this is the first time any second line has appeared. I will do a FRER in the morning but I am just soooooooo cautious as it was lines getting weaker on my BFP's that alerted me to my impending M/C. Oh has banned me from testing after tomorrow!!! and is already frustrated that I won't believe the second line I have got today xxx
> 
> 
> I really want to be happy but feel a little in limbo at the mo
> 
> Woo hooo! That's great news! Need to see a piccy lol!!!Click to expand...


Thankyou - I have a camera prob so I can't post a pic :nope:. I will see what the FRER brings in the morning xxx


----------



## The Stick

cleebyjeeby said:


> Congratulations 'The Stick' on your BFP - wonderful news !!!!
> 
> Love Clee xx

Thanx Cleeby - from what I described you think it might be a BFP then? I don't know why I don't trust maybe it's just because it's an IC and have not heard good things. Cant do a pic camera issues. I hoping all will be ok with a FRER in the morning xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Well I don't know for sure obviously but Im always doing those crappy ic tests and ive never had so much as a whiff!!! They're always snowy white on the left *sob* so the fact you said it was clear,thick and pink and all the stuff everyone always says that a line is a line etc etc then yes, I'd be getting pretty excited - what am i saying?? I'd be running naked down the street jumping for joy popping champagne singing at the top of my voice !!!! well,.........maybe!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> i understand not everyone agrees with wicca, it is a personal preference just like any other religion. if it upsets people i wil not mention it again just wanted to let people know that they do not need to spend money out when it can be done for free, sorry if i offended anyone, i will keep it off the thread,xxx

No, no it doesn't upset or anger me, as you offer it for free :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The Stick said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been away for few days - work, family stuff etc
> 
> Have been trying to catch up - so much to read!!!!
> 
> Well done to Mr D! :thumbup:
> Great news about the recent BFP's :happydance:
> Fingers crossed for you queenmesie :winkwink:
> 
> My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO.
> 
> 
> I just don't know whether to to trust it as I never got a Peak but also had a m/c 7 weeks ago. I have used IC's for a while and never got a second line - so this is the first time any second line has appeared. I will do a FRER in the morning but I am just soooooooo cautious as it was lines getting weaker on my BFP's that alerted me to my impending M/C. Oh has banned me from testing after tomorrow!!! and is already frustrated that I won't believe the second line I have got today xxx
> 
> 
> I really want to be happy but feel a little in limbo at the mo

Well! How's THAT for good news? :D A line is a line and you got a big fat one!

Many many congratulations. Here's hoping it sticks.


----------



## ineedaseed

wondering if you can help ladies?

i got 5 days of highs and then ran out of sticks - could have kicked myself...well i did!

see the stick didnt get peaks only highs and git her bfp! - congrats by the way stick

does that mean then that our beloved little machines can miss our ov's? oh no and i had so much faith lol!! xx


----------



## The Stick

Sue Dunhym said:


> The Stick said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> I have been away for few days - work, family stuff etc
> 
> Have been trying to catch up - so much to read!!!!
> 
> Well done to Mr D! :thumbup:
> Great news about the recent BFP's :happydance:
> Fingers crossed for you queenmesie :winkwink:
> 
> My news. I didn't get a Peak this cycle but FF gave me an 'O' date on CD13. Been feeling a bit weired so took an IC test (10 mui strip) at lunch time and to my complete suprise it was a :bfp: :wacko: :happydance:!!!!! I have read alot about the IC tests about them being a bit crap, does anyone know why? The line I got was clear as day thick and pink - but not as strong as the control line. I am 12DPO.
> 
> 
> I just don't know whether to to trust it as I never got a Peak but also had a m/c 7 weeks ago. I have used IC's for a while and never got a second line - so this is the first time any second line has appeared. I will do a FRER in the morning but I am just soooooooo cautious as it was lines getting weaker on my BFP's that alerted me to my impending M/C. Oh has banned me from testing after tomorrow!!! and is already frustrated that I won't believe the second line I have got today xxx
> 
> 
> I really want to be happy but feel a little in limbo at the mo
> 
> Well! How's THAT for good news? :D A line is a line and you got a big fat one!
> 
> Many many congratulations. Here's hoping it sticks.Click to expand...



Thankyou. I will report back on the result of the FRER tomorrow, Fingers crossed the IC is right eh xx


----------



## The Stick

ineedaseed said:


> wondering if you can help ladies?
> 
> i got 5 days of highs and then ran out of sticks - could have kicked myself...well i did!
> 
> see the stick didnt get peaks only highs and git her bfp! - congrats by the way stick
> 
> does that mean then that our beloved little machines can miss our ov's? oh no and i had so much faith lol!! xx

Hi

Thanx

Just a bit of background history, this is my 3rd cycle with CBFM and I got a Peak 1st time and a BFP but sadly had a very early m/c. I used it 2nd cycle with 20 sticks and got a couple of lows, then all highs until stick 20 was low but Temps suggested I did 'O'.

This cycle only had 10 stick, so ran out on CD16 with monitor still staying at high - infact I had all highs and no lows (I didn't buy anymore sticks after that) but had a clear temp shift on CD13 and FF gave me 'O' as CD13


So who knows what has gone on and why, there was a couple of days that I had two lines on the stick (I know you aren't meant to read them), so maybe my LH doesn't get high enough to register. I have never had a Positive OPK in my life! I have used them on and off for sometime, gave up with the bloody things and bought a CBFM instead 
I will just have to see what happens now :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

Ooooooh congratulations Stick! A big fat pink line is a POSITIVE, even if it ain't as dark as the control line. That's fabulous news - another Clearblue Bumpster! Looking fwd to hearing the FRER result. (Edited to say... my IC last month didn't even have the DECENCY to show an evap line. The cheek!)

INAS... sorry luvvie can't remember how long you've been on the monitor. Did you run out of sticks or did he stop asking you to POAS?

Clee.... isn't day 6 DULL??! Apart from the wiccan debate ;)

Fran... excellent news re: Mr D's lads. 

Moggy.. your monitor would like you to set it at CD1 tomorrow. If you want it to match FF, I'd be a rebel and set him to CD2 ;)

Mrs W... welcome to the madhouse! Feel free to ask anything you need to - no such thing as TMI in here.

Tortie... Mr T will be getting his boys counted once I'm doing with him this month. I do worry that they're depleted or broken due to the cycling, but I look at all those Tour winners on the podium with their kids and think "Well... their sperm work, his must too!".

Hedge... hope you're feeling better sweetie - will pm you ;)

To anyone I've forgotten - lots of love and dust xx


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Hedgewitch - it's my fault we got into all this - im sorry too - i shouldnt have mentioned my spell in the first place probably............ We'll be quiet about it now before we annoy anyone else with it and not talk of such ways........... (*naughty grin*) sorry fran - i am laughing so much my sides hurt as i can just see you winking and rubbing a raddish in disbelief ! !
> xx xx clee xx xx

nothing to be sorry for, huge congrats the stick another success to add to the cheeseroll!!xxx


----------



## ineedaseed

thanks ladies

i ran out of sticks on day 18 hun, i have had my machine for a few years now!

usually get lows, 2 highs and 2 peaks and then another high xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi Tulip,

Yes - day 6 is extraordinarily dull ..........dull,dull, dull!

Any gossip your end??


(and don't mention the w debate!!!! me and my big mouth!) xx


----------



## Rabbittchild

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, Mr D got his semen test results back and he appears to be a fine specimen of fertile man. 77million sperm per ml, when the normal level is anything above 20 million. He's TEEMING with little babies.
> 
> Which is of course a very good thing. The only slight worry I have is that it means that any lack of fertility is now totally down to me. Hmm.

YAY!!! hurrah for Mr D's :spermy:
(that sounded less weird in my head)


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Ooooooh congratulations Stick! A big fat pink line is a POSITIVE, even if it ain't as dark as the control line. That's fabulous news - another Clearblue Bumpster! Looking fwd to hearing the FRER result. (Edited to say... my IC last month didn't even have the DECENCY to show an evap line. The cheek!)
> 
> INAS... sorry luvvie can't remember how long you've been on the monitor. Did you run out of sticks or did he stop asking you to POAS?
> 
> Clee.... isn't day 6 DULL??! Apart from the wiccan debate ;)
> 
> Fran... excellent news re: Mr D's lads.
> 
> Moggy.. your monitor would like you to set it at CD1 tomorrow. If you want it to match FF, I'd be a rebel and set him to CD2 ;)
> 
> Mrs W... welcome to the madhouse! Feel free to ask anything you need to - no such thing as TMI in here.
> 
> Tortie... Mr T will be getting his boys counted once I'm doing with him this month. I do worry that they're depleted or broken due to the cycling, but I look at all those Tour winners on the podium with their kids and think "Well... their sperm work, his must too!".
> 
> Hedge... hope you're feeling better sweetie - will pm you ;)
> 
> To anyone I've forgotten - lots of love and dust xx

hi Tulip, hope your well, thanks deary, still feeling icky, look forward to hearing from you,xxx


----------



## tortoise

congratulations Sticky! that's great news. I think you're the second person in a week or so to get a BFP with no peaks on the CBFM that cycle. That's something that peak-less gals like me need to cling to...
really happy for you though - keep us posted


----------



## tortoise

ps I think it was Lilly who also got BFP with no peak. Tried to go back and look but there were just toooooo many posts! ooooh nearly page 300


----------



## Rabbittchild

The Stick said:


> Thankyou. I will report back on the result of the FRER tomorrow, Fingers crossed the IC is right eh xx

Will keep my Fx'd it's a :bfp: for you!


----------



## tortoise

Tulip - I was SO worried about the Hare's little ones. To the point where I had a not so mini strop and accused him of betraying me (I was emotional, it wasn't rational). He was fine and like you say the likes of Bradley Wiggins have loads of little cuties.

On the cycling note - we're going to France for a week soon with some friends and the Hare has just told me he's taking his bike. I have a sneaking suspicion he's hatching some plans to do some tour de france type thing and crown himself king of the mountains... as a fellow cycling widow i'm sure you understand!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

I'm a cycling widow too - it's almost as dull as day 6 !


----------



## tortoise

cleebyjeeby said:


> I'm a cycling widow too - it's almost as dull as day 6 !

heeheee- worst bit is being informed of great cycling achievements he's just done and trying to look interested!


----------



## The Stick

tortoise said:


> ps I think it was Lilly who also got BFP with no peak. Tried to go back and look but there were just toooooo many posts! ooooh nearly page 300

yep it was x


----------



## fluffyblue

hi girls i just got back from a reflexology session OMG how wonderful and relaxing, she mentioned my thyroid felt out of balance.... interesting..


----------



## moggymay

fluffyblue said:


> hi girls i just got back from a reflexology session OMG how wonderful and relaxing, she mentioned my thyroid felt out of balance.... interesting..

if you go again can you ask about socks and fertility?


----------



## fluffyblue

moggymay said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> hi girls i just got back from a reflexology session OMG how wonderful and relaxing, she mentioned my thyroid felt out of balance.... interesting..
> 
> if you go again can you ask about socks and fertility?Click to expand...

Socks and fertility :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## hedgewitch

i've got graves disease which is also affecting my thyroid, go get it checked just a blood test to check your levels, thinking of doing the reflexology too as it is really good at telling you any problems but also love a good foot rub. bet you feel really relaxed now don't you.xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

I had a course of reflex from my alternative therapy woman every week for 2 months- it was a dear do but worth every penny ! Amazing results - I was getting treated for depression at the time (long time ago now) and it really did help change my outlook and mental attitude at the time..... I felt relaxed, calmer, more positive and focussed. I highly recommend it. Glad you enjoyed it fluffyblue,xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

well after seeing the gp last week i had my appointment with the consultant on tuesday who then requested i had a u/s scan (very quick through my health insurance)
well the sonographer couldnt give me too much details but she did find that i have pcos, im not sure how bad and how much it is affecting my fertiity as wont see the consultant untill after our holiday. very mixed emothions really gutted that getting pregnant could be alot harder than first thought but at least we know what the issue is so that we can do something about it.

does anyone have any personal experience of pcos? whats the consultant likely to sugest i do to improve the situation.
:cry:

on a more happy note, im getting married in just over a day...
Busy day for me tomorow.

xxxxx


----------



## vkj73

any thought if you can get a high on day 20 one cycle and a high on day 13
the next?

last cycle the generic test gave me a high later in the cycle, and now using cbfm for the first time, i got a high on cd12/13.

i must've been reading the sticks wrong last cycle???
:shrug:

p.s. i haven't temp'd yet. not quite sure if i'm going to go there.


----------



## Megg33k

fuzzylu said:


> well after seeing the gp last week i had my appointment with the consultant on tuesday who then requested i had a u/s scan (very quick through my health insurance)
> well the sonographer couldnt give me too much details but she did find that i have pcos, im not sure how bad and how much it is affecting my fertiity as wont see the consultant untill after our holiday. very mixed emothions really gutted that getting pregnant could be alot harder than first thought but at least we know what the issue is so that we can do something about it.
> 
> does anyone have any personal experience of pcos? whats the consultant likely to sugest i do to improve the situation.
> :cry:
> 
> on a more happy note, im getting married in just over a day...
> Busy day for me tomorow.
> 
> xxxxx

I sort of have personal experience with it. I was told I had it, and it wasn't retracted until several months later... so, I learned everything there is to know about it really. If you like, I can answer just about anything you might want to know. We can take it to PM if you like, so that we don't bog down the CBFM thread with it. I'll PM you with what I know for the moment! It's not so bad!!! :hugs: Congrats on the wedding!


----------



## mrs C

Hi ladies, 
I have been lurking around here for a bit. We had been trying on and of since April. We stopped trying over the summer so that I could try to lose a little weight and at least exercise consistently every day. We only tried for two months before and I never got a peak. I am not sure if it was because I started using it right after coming off bcp. 
I am a maternity nurse and this whole waiting/trying thing has been terrible. I am hoping that this will not be a much longer adventure as it will make my work a very hard place to be. My husband and I have been married for 8 years next month. We are just starting to try now as we married very young (me 21 him 23) and one or both of us has been in school. I started poas this morning and am hoping for a peak this month!


----------



## livbaybee1

mrs C said:


> Hi ladies,
> I have been lurking around here for a bit. We had been trying on and of since April. We stopped trying over the summer so that I could try to lose a little weight and at least exercise consistently every day. We only tried for two months before and I never got a peak. I am not sure if it was because I started using it right after coming off bcp.
> I am a maternity nurse and this whole waiting/trying thing has been terrible. I am hoping that this will not be a much longer adventure as it will make my work a very hard place to be. My husband and I have been married for 8 years next month. We are just starting to try now as we married very young (me 21 him 23) and one or both of us has been in school. I started poas this morning and am hoping for a peak this month!

gd luck hun hope u get a peak :) xoxox


----------



## debgreasby

Have a lovely day fuzzylu!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## tortoise

happy wedding day fuzzylu! hope it's wonderfully lovely and everything you hoped for x


----------



## hedgewitch

hope your wedding day goes beautifully, all the best wishes and many blessings,xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Have a wonderful wedding fuzzylu!!! Xx clee xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today? another beautiful day here, temp dropped a teeny weeny bit today but still don't know whats going on lol, think AF is on its way though, very crampy. xxxx

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29264d


----------



## Megg33k

Have a beautiful wedding! I hope its all you dreamed of! :hugs:

Your temp still looks ok to me, hedge! :)


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, It's cd19 and still a low for me :( cm started to go eggy last night though. Is it possible to ov and the monitor not pick it up. I'm hoping so cos if not I don't think there is any chance of me ov now on cd19 :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## The Stick

Hi ladies

Hope you have a great day Fuzzy



Further to my posts last night I did a FRER this morning 03.52 to be exact! I have had real issues this week with needing to pea around 3-4 am :growlmad:
I am knackered!!!!

Anyway without fail it was a :bfp: :happydance::happydance: and that was without a peak -- only tested till CD17 tho but FF said (and my body) I Oed on CD13

Can't post pic but the test line is just a shade lighter than the control line. No due till Monday - so figers crossed little pip will stay put - due to my early m/c recently I am really nervous and I just want to be happy but just feel cautious. Feel like absolute crap tho, maybe that's a good sign?

Went to the gym this morning as usual and couldn't do half the stuff I could do - infact I was the pale one sitting on the excercise ball for most of the time!!! :haha::shrug:


----------



## wannabemamma

I've just read about 60 pages of this!

Loooooosssser.

Anyway, the husband and I have been trying for about 3 or 4 cycles, but I have no idea when I ovulate, so having seen the rave reviews on here I'm going to order a monitor for next cycle, which should start next week.

I had spent a day or so earlier on this month wondering if I was PG as I had all sorts of odd stomach pains/feelings, but I now have full on hormonal spots (boo hiss, I never used to get them before TTC!) which indicates that yes, AF is on her way. Sigh. Best get buying then!

Just thought I'd drop in to say hi!


----------



## debgreasby

Yay for The Stick, another BFP. Here's to a lovely sticky bean for you!!


----------



## fluffyblue

morning well afternoon all - im feeling great today after my reflexology last nite and temp went up again this morning but I know im not PG the test told me that! yes the willpower got up and walked out of the building but for some reason im not gutted not even sad just onwards and upwards but lessons learnt !


----------



## Rabbittchild

Afternoon ladies hope we're having a great friday. I have a quick bd related question. 

I had a high on CBFM yesterday and today, I understand that I might have quite a few of these and not necessarily peak so my question is how often should me and dh bd?

Every day? Every other? Should we keep going to CD20 or longer? Just want to maximise our chances but also don't want to wear the poor guy out. 
Any advice appreciated. 

Congrats to the stick!!
And I hope you have a fantastic wedding day fuzzylu x x x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Have a great wedding Fuzzy! We're thinking of you!
Congrats Stick!!
Well as for me I have ni idea where my period is!! DAMMET! I just want it to come on already what the hell is going?! Just when I think my body is getting back to normal this is what happens! I am now 16 DPO and 3 BFN's later!! boo... just wanna get on with this month... :cry:


----------



## tortoise

scorpio - i know the feeling! i don't know how many DPO i am cos i don't know if/when i O-d. and am probably about 3 days late for AF now but I'm so irregular I have no idea really. am jealous of ladies who have clockwork cycles! plus i'm being a bridesmaid in 2 weeks and the hen do is tomorrow and i really want to get pissed with the other hens. boooooo
happy weekend everyone


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Have an amazing day Fuzzy! Enjoy every second of it...

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LadyK

Rabbittchild said:


> Afternoon ladies hope we're having a great friday. I have a quick bd related question.
> 
> I had a high on CBFM yesterday and today, I understand that I might have quite a few of these and not necessarily peak so my question is how often should me and dh bd?
> 
> Every day? Every other? Should we keep going to CD20 or longer? Just want to maximise our chances but also don't want to wear the poor guy out.
> Any advice appreciated.
> 
> Congrats to the stick!!
> And I hope you have a fantastic wedding day fuzzylu x x x

My plan is always to BD every other day on Highs and both Peak days (if we're up for it!). First 2 cycles I only got 1 High before Peaks though, last cycle I got 4 Highs, this cycle not quite sure what's going on, as I'm still on a Low, and would have expected a High by now! Unless it's going to give me less Highs again! Well might start BD'ing anyway just for the hell of it!


----------



## cheerfulangel

tortoise said:


> scorpio - i know the feeling! i don't know how many DPO i am cos i don't know if/when i O-d. and am probably about 3 days late for AF now but I'm so irregular I have no idea really. am jealous of ladies who have clockwork cycles! plus i'm being a bridesmaid in 2 weeks and the hen do is tomorrow and i really want to get pissed with the other hens. boooooo
> happy weekend everyone

How funny tortoise, i'm in the same position except bridesmaid in 3 weeks! Who are you being a bridesmaid for? Mine is for my cousin..although haven't got the dresses yet so we're in a bit of a panic. The shop say wednesday, but they also promised 15th September and thats come and gone!!

Also having an irregular cycle too this month, after 2 months which went like clockwork :shrug: I'm wondering if it's because I have PCOS in one side and that was the side which was going to Ov this month. Does anyone know if that is possible?

I also had a similar thing in April but put it down to an op that I had and my grandad passed away, so lots of stress :shrug: 

Congratulations to Stick on your BFP - So excited that people are getting them..makes me think it might be me next time!!!!

Hope everyone is enjoying the sun..I do love Saturdays!!

Update: And just wondered if anybody saw the Yahoo news story about a women getting preganant TWICE at the same time, not twins but two embryos two weeks apart!!! Can't even get there once let alone twice!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, I saw it... It's crazy! Twice! Pfft! It makes me so sad! And not in a :cry: sort of way... in the broken spirit sort of way. Like you said... Twice? How about ONCE? I just want ONE! (for now)


----------



## Tulip

Same here. Just one would be good......


----------



## Tulip

Right.
Have made an Executive Decision. CD8 and monitor not yet requesting POAS but I've just informed DH that he should really seduce me tonight.

Note to self: remember not to call it pipe-unclogging sex. That's for my head and BandB only and is Not Cool... :blush:


----------



## scorpiodragon

UGH the :witch: is not here yet... :cry: I am so damn annoyed and just feeling down now, I thought that I was back to my regular self (in a sense) considering my Dr. was like don't worry all is clear and fine. I took Vitex/agnus cactus this month and have heard that that may have lengthened my luteal phase?! I thought it helped balance hormones humph! This cycle has been a mess no surge or peak detected and when I put FF on advanced mode it says I didn't even ovulate!! This month I am not taking anything, just my prenatals and let my body do its thing... I just need to bring on Miss Flo... I have been having cramps like crazy but that is it, now I am scared that she'll never show!! Arrgghhh heeeellllpp! Ok sorry rant over... DH doesn't care that she is not here, he says well then we can get busy and fool around :rofl: well there is that plus side! hehe! The what now - pipe unclogging sex? Awesome I love it... now if I can just get to push my_ m_ CD 32 and I am not happy!!


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope everyone is feeling fine and dandy today,well my temp dropped again today and if i am on a 28 day cycle i would be due on tomorrow but chart still got me on a 31 /32 day cycle so saying i'm only 11dpo. still sick but only if i eat?? boobs not so sore now, backache and weird pulling feeling in my nether regions. tempted fate by buying some FRER's today so shouldn't be long till AF comes now lol.
has anyone heard from queenemsie about her test or have i just missed the post??xxxx

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Right.
> Have made an Executive Decision. CD8 and monitor not yet requesting POAS but I've just informed DH that he should really seduce me tonight.
> 
> Note to self: remember not to call it pipe-unclogging sex. That's for my head and BandB only and is Not Cool... :blush:

LMFAO! That's what I called last night... I've even said it to my DH. You know the best part about telling a man that you need "Pipe-Unclogging Sex"??? All they hear is "I need blahblahblah SEX!" It's true! Now, go get your man! :hugs:

Me? I'm on CD7... and I've gotten 2 Lows on my little friend. I've never seen 2 Lows. I'm actually kind of concerned. :(


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

im now on cd 22... and still reading low! am mi crazy for holding out any hope for this cycle??.... :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Tulip

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> im now on cd 22... and still reading low! am mi crazy for holding out any hope for this cycle??.... :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Awww please don't cry...

Do you know how long your cycles are usually, hun?
Have you used OPKs before and do they work for you?
How long has the monitor been asking you to POAS for this month? If you have a long cycle it may well stop asking before you ovulate (it'll ask for a maximum of 20 sticks) so keep some normal OPKs handy.
Do you have a chart we can look at?

Don't lose hope yet xxx

EDIT: just seen your earlier post on here with average-length cycles. Not sure what to suggest.... defo keep going with the sticks while it asks - the monitor is reading them, right?.... if you get low for the whole month maybe it's a dud machine considering you've conceived before. Call the nice people at Clearblue and see what they say. xx


----------



## Megg33k

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> im now on cd 22... and still reading low! am mi crazy for holding out any hope for this cycle??.... :cry::cry::cry::cry:

Well, someone in this thread recently got a :bfp: without a Peak. So, I'm sure you can probably O with all Low readings. Maybe your urine samples just haven't been up to snuff this cycle. Diluted urine would definitely make or break the CBFM's ability to judge. I don't know. I say, never give up until the :witch: shows! So, I wouldn't give up just yet! :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hope everyone is well today.
my temp dropped again this morning and did a FRER and its a BFN, so that means my little pee wee will be coming out of the box yey!! quite strange how after reading this thread how excited i am to use my little white friend.xxx

My Ovulation Chart


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Well cd10 for me today and I got a high! Last two cycles I only had one high before my peaks on cd14/15 so not much notice... Maybe this cycle it has got to know me... Who knows but better get busy just in case!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Ooo hedge, we posted at the same time. Sorry you got a bfn... Hurray to getting pee wee out of his box though!

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i know is it sad i'm so excited??xxx


----------



## moggymay

funny how the monitor is a focus away from the constant ttc tho, Herman flashed this morning to say CD3 and find myself looking forward to him asking me to poas! How are you both today?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning moggymay, how's you today? i'm doing ok apart from the backache!!Grrr!! and soooo looking forward to POAS! weird or what lol, think its contagious.xxxx
by the way loving the HALLOWEEN HUMPERS slogan lol.xxxx


----------



## crossroads

I think I saw this test in Boots for £100! Is this true?


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi moggymay, all good here thanks, loving the sun being out - hope you have it too!

Girls, we are going to be away for a month! Not sure how I am going to cope without BandB. I will be able to come on now and again I think as we are taking the laptop with us...

Really excited to go but have so much to do, haven't even started to pack yet and we leave in a week! Argghhhh!

xxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Blimey BM, you'd better get a move on!
I got a high today too, my first POAS of the cycle - had looooooads before I peaked in my 1st month tho, so hopefully Henrietta has learnt her lesson.

Hi Hedge... sorry about your BFN - but you knew it was coming. Doesn't make it any nicer, I know.

Hi crossroads - yeah the Monitor is quite expensive but you can usually get it much cheaper on Amazon. Let us know if you have any questions.

Love and dust to all the Clearblue Wonders xx


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> I think I saw this test in Boots for £100! Is this true?

yup it is really expensive at some places. i got mine off amazon with sticks for £76 which was a bargain, well worth the money though if you get one, you get a much more accurate idea of your cycle, plus you get to POAS lol which is apparently good!!.xxxx


----------



## crossroads

Tulip said:


> Blimey BM, you'd better get a move on!
> I got a high today too, my first POAS of the cycle - had looooooads before I peaked in my 1st month tho, so hopefully Henrietta has learnt her lesson.
> 
> Hi Hedge... sorry about your BFN - but you knew it was coming. Doesn't make it any nicer, I know.
> 
> Hi crossroads - yeah the Monitor is quite expensive but you can usually get it much cheaper on Amazon. Let us know if you have any questions.
> 
> Love and dust to all the Clearblue Wonders xx

Why is it so expensive?

I'm using First Response at the moment (£20 for 5 tests and a free pregnancy test)


----------



## crossroads

hedgewitch said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> I think I saw this test in Boots for £100! Is this true?
> 
> yup it is really expensive at some places. i got mine off amazon with sticks for £76 which was a bargain, well worth the money though if you get one, you get a much more accurate idea of your cycle, plus you get to POAS lol which is apparently good!!.xxxxClick to expand...

POAS? :blush:


----------



## LadyK

Bella's Mamma said:


> Well cd10 for me today and I got a high! Last two cycles I only had one high before my peaks on cd14/15 so not much notice... Maybe this cycle it has got to know me... Who knows but better get busy just in case!

First 3 months of using the CBFM (must think of a name!) I only got 1 High before my Peaks, but last month I got FOUR Highs before my Peaks, I put it down to it getting to know me! I was expecting my first Peak on Friday but it didn't come, finally came today, we had some "pipe-cleaning" s*x yesterday to get us ready for the Peaks!


----------



## hedgewitch

pee on a stick. the sticks you put in the cbfm or OPK's.xxx


----------



## Tulip

CBFM gets to know your hormonal levels and remembers your cycles. It gives you more warning of Ovulation because rather than just detecting FSH (as normal OV tests do) it also detects the Oestrogen surge which happens before the FSH surge. More time to get the swimmers in place!

POAS = pee on a stick :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Girls, Ok so I am now 5+ days late for AF which has never happened to me unless I was pregnant or BF'ing. So I did some research and it turns out that the Agnus Castus/Vitex I have been taking can really help some women with getting their cycles regular and really mess up other women, turns out I am the latter :cry: I am so down I really thought this was going to help me and now I am even more messed up! This absolutely sucks... It has been like 10 days since I last took it... I am just wondering how long it will take to get out of my system? What can I do to help get it out? Drink lots of water? I am PMS'ing like crazy... I am crabby I have cramps (on/off), I feel blah, but I don't see AF coming... my cervix is closed still, yet my temps seem to have dropped. I wish this wasn't happening I don't know what to do... I was thinking of maybe pushing the _m_ tomorrow and putting it on CD5 pretty much like I had a period and continuing... would that be a really stupid idea? I mean if I wait the CBFM will be messed up and who knows if I will even get a period this month, and if that is the case and I miss a period I still want to make sure I BD at the right time etc... Oh please someone have some advice for me... I can't even get into my Dr.'s for at least a month, and she is going to kill me when I tell her what I have done with the Vitex stuff LOL
Thanks girls you rock!
Sorry for the very selfish post... I hope you are all doing well!!


----------



## crossroads

Tulip said:


> CBFM gets to know your hormonal levels and remembers your cycles. It gives you more warning of Ovulation because rather than just detecting FSH (as normal OV tests do) it also detects the Oestrogen surge which happens before the FSH surge. More time to get the swimmers in place!
> 
> POAS = pee on a stick :)

Wow. Sounds good. I hope I can afford one :(


----------



## kirsty22

hello ladies! 
I am new here and this is my first month TTC and first month with a wee clearblue buddy...but I have fallen out with him already and need some advice please. :wacko:

I started using the monitor on CD1 and AF lasted 4 days, it was CD6 today and I was all excited cause I knew I would get to POAS! I switched my monitor on this morning and the cleaning symbol came up....I hadn't even put one test stick in it yet :dohh:. I cleaned it the way it tells you but the symbol wouldn't go away. I think it had got condensation on it from the shower. I left it in another room and eventually it dried up and the symbol went away but it was already past my testing window...I am gutted :cry: 

Since I have missed my first day of POAS will that tottally mess this month up or could I just POAS tomorrow? I am a bit confused :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

WHOOP WHOOP!!! the witch just landed!! gutted though that i have to wait till the morning to play with pee wee, yey me!!! so in the morning i want to set the cbfm to day 2 how do i do that anyone??xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hedge - just hold down the M button til it says '2'. Easy peasy. You rebel!

Hi Kirsty and welcome. Sorry to hear you've had trouble. Sounds like a warning to us all about CBFMs and humidity! Missing the first POAS shouldn't really matter on the first cycle unless you ovulate ludicrously early - do you have an idea of your usual cycles? He/she'll just ask you again tomorrow as planned.

xx


----------



## kirsty22

Tulip said:


> Hedge - just hold down the M button til it says '2'. Easy peasy. You rebel!
> 
> Hi Kirsty and welcome. Sorry to hear you've had trouble. Sounds like a warning to us all about CBFMs and humidity! Missing the first POAS shouldn't really matter on the first cycle unless you ovulate ludicrously early - do you have an idea of your usual cycles? He/she'll just ask you again tomorrow as planned.
> 
> xx

Thanks for that, that makes me feel a lot better.... I was gutted to think I would have to wait another whole cycle to start again! I am going to keep my CBFM in a safe dry place now.
I don't really have any idea about my cycles, it use to be about 30 days before I went on BC so hoping I'll go back to that but will just have to wait and see I guess. Now I can get excited about POAS tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Yay!
I'm sure you've been reading up but if you've only just come off BCP your cycles may well be all over the place for a while - and the mon might not even catch the hormonal changes it expects. So DON'T PANIC if you don't get peaks/highs when everyone around you is.

I've been off the pill for 9 months now, charting for 4 months and my cycles are getting ever so slightly longer each time!

Welcome to team Clearblue Wonders :hugs: Hope to see you graduate to Clearblue Bumpsters soon.


----------



## kirsty22

Tulip said:


> Yay!
> I'm sure you've been reading up but if you've only just come off BCP your cycles may well be all over the place for a while - and the mon might not even catch the hormonal changes it expects. So DON'T PANIC if you don't get peaks/highs when everyone around you is.
> 
> I've been off the pill for 9 months now, charting for 4 months and my cycles are getting ever so slightly longer each time!
> 
> Welcome to team Clearblue Wonders :hugs: Hope to see you graduate to Clearblue Bumpsters soon.

Thank you, great to be part of Clearblue Woners, this seems a really friendly thread!
Yes I've only been off BC for 1 cycle. I had promised myself to wait two cycles before starting the monitor but I'm too impatient :dohh: When we started talking about TTC we said we would just try to not to stress much about it and see what happens.....is that even possible, I feel obsessed already and it's only the begining! lol.


----------



## kirsty22

that was meant to say Clearblue Wonders!!


----------



## Tulip

You think you were impatient to start the monitor... that is nothing compared to the 2ww I promise!
You will get TTC obsessed to an extent, the key is to balance it with everything else (she says, having had the laptop beside her pretty much all weekend!!). Give it a few months with the monitor, if no joy try temp charting as well - it'll show whether you are definitely ovulating. Temping's a bit of a committment and will definitely count as obsessive!

Now, I really must go and do some housework....


----------



## hedgewitch

well i'm definately obsessive then as i temp and using cbfm lol and i use FF and its only my 2nd cycle TTC,xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well looks like im moving onto Cycle 3 with my wee white friend. The AF hasnt arrived yet but the tests are BFN !.

Im not gonna obsess this month, hubs and i having some time off together around O not going away just spending time at home - I am gonna do it in October by "chillaxing" a bit x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! I hope all are well! It looks like a lot of us are in new cycles suddenly!

Bella's Momma - That's exciting! I hope you're packing? I would have been packed a month ago, but I'm a worrier! LOL Have fun, relax, and enjoy!

FluffyBlue - It isn't over until the :witch: shows!

ScorpioDragon - Don't you apologize for a "selfish post." Young lady, don't make me come find you! LOL Sometimes you just have to talk about what you've got going on. You can't get any advice unless you talk about your situation! Even if you can't get into your doctor... if you're 100% sure you're not pregnant... do you think you could get her to call you in a Provera prescription so that you could start a new cycle? I don't know where you are... forgot to look... but we have prompt cares here that you just walk in basically and see a doc as soon as it's your turn (like an emergency room for things that aren't emergencies) and they'll usually do whatever you ask of them since you know your history better than they do. I'm assuming you don't by any chance have progesterone pills sitting around, correct?

As for me? I'm on CD8 and got my 3rd Low today! I'm getting concerned! :(


----------



## Mrs_N

hi girls, just got back from a wonderful week away, still on the same cycle so cd39 today *rolls my eyes* *yawn*
hope everyone is ok :hugs:


----------



## Ava Grace

freefalling said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> I'm only on cd3 so obviously still waiting for my highs and peaks, hope they come am a bit worried incase i don't get them as not ovulating! I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!
> Good luck freefalling can you keep me updated with how it's going!
> x x x
> 
> Hey hun, how did you get on this morning? I am still high, really hoping to peak soon!! Was sitting on the side of the bath watching (as per) and i was absolutely convinced it was gonna go back down to low, paranoid of what?? :dohh:Click to expand...

Hey ladies, I use the ovulation tests with the smiley faces but I don't know how great they are to be honest! Can someone explain temping to me i don't understand it at all!!!! xxx


----------



## Piperette

Ava Grace said:


> Hey ladies, I use the ovulation tests with the smiley faces but I don't know how great they are to be honest! Can someone explain temping to me i don't understand it at all!!!! xxx

Have a look at fertilityfriend.com

You can do your own chart there, one of the things is temp charting. You can also sign up for an online course in temping, which teaches you what it is all about, how it works, what to look out for, etc.


----------



## hedgewitch

i just take my temp every morning before i move, get up or anything i then take that temp reading and put into fertility friend and that plots a graph to help tell you when you ovulated but you can only tell at the end of your cycle, it tells you IF you ovulated not WHEN you will ovulate. there are some girls on here who are dab hands at it so they may be able to give you more info as i only started last cycle.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

quick question girls, the witch came this morning but was only here for about an hour and i haven't had any loss since so do i count today as day 1 if no more bleeding or do i count tomorrow as day one on ff, also what do i do with the cbfm day one or 2? i was going to put cd2 on cbfm tomorrow but if i have no more loss today what should i do?xxx


----------



## beachlover1

Hey all, im back in TTC after a MMC in August and a D&C. Had AF since then so im back on the job ;-). Im a dedicated CBFMer, had a BFP the first month we TTC using it, sadly ended early. The CBFM went haywire after I MCd, so I have now reset it. 

Im on CD13 it has been showing a high since CD9, before MC I Ovd around CD15-17. I always had 2 highs, 2 peaks and then 2 highs. Is it re learning my cycles do you think??

Anyone got any experiences of CBFM after miscarriages?? and can you remember how long it takes to learn cycles?x


----------



## sk100

Hi ladies

As I am on the cheeseroll, just thought I would update you with my news. I got a BFP on Friday - 14 DPO. I have been TTC for 3 months and used the CBFM for 2. This is the best news for me and finally some good news since my yy daughter passed away in April.I wish you all lots of luck. 

xx


----------



## Ava Grace

hedgewitch said:


> i just take my temp every morning before i move, get up or anything i then take that temp reading and put into fertility friend and that plots a graph to help tell you when you ovulated but you can only tell at the end of your cycle, it tells you IF you ovulated not WHEN you will ovulate. there are some girls on here who are dab hands at it so they may be able to give you more info as i only started last cycle.xxx

Thanks for th ereply hun, I find it all so confusing! I hope I get a BFP soon as I think i'm driving my hubby mental with the expense of all these tests and charts!! xxxx


----------



## Ava Grace

Piperette said:


> Ava Grace said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, I use the ovulation tests with the smiley faces but I don't know how great they are to be honest! Can someone explain temping to me i don't understand it at all!!!! xxx
> 
> Have a look at fertilityfriend.com
> 
> You can do your own chart there, one of the things is temp charting. You can also sign up for an online course in temping, which teaches you what it is all about, how it works, what to look out for, etc.Click to expand...

Thanks hun I will do that now. Would you forget about the ovulation tests or should I do both? x


----------



## Twinmad

OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## Mrs_N

congrats twinmad :D
wow can't believe you got no highs or peaks and got a bfp, thats mad! :happydance:


----------



## Twinmad

Mrs_N said:


> congrats twinmad :D
> wow can't believe you got no highs or peaks and got a bfp, thats mad! :happydance:

I really couldn't believe it myself, I was convinced I wasn't Oing and then I started to chart but then my temps were all high so I suspected my thyroids needed checking cos my mom's had Hyperthyroidism but i guess the temps were high cos I O'd and nothing else.... I'm ecstatic :yipee:


----------



## Ava Grace

Twinmad said:


> OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to everyone


Congratualtions!!! You must be so pleased!!!!:happydance:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Twinmad

Ava Grace said:


> Twinmad said:
> 
> 
> OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> 
> Congratualtions!!! You must be so pleased!!!!:happydance:
> 
> xxxxxxxClick to expand...

The Short version -YES I AM :wohoo:

:dust: to all still waiting to test, O, start TTC :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

sk100 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> As I am on the cheeseroll, just thought I would update you with my news. I got a BFP on Friday - 14 DPO. I have been TTC for 3 months and used the CBFM for 2. This is the best news for me and finally some good news since my yy daughter passed away in April.I wish you all lots of luck.
> 
> xx




Twinmad said:

> OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:

BIG CONGRATS AND A H&H 9 MO TO YOU BOTH!!!

Twinmad - That gives me so much hope... A. I haven't gotten any Highs this cycle yet. B. We're both running a Late Sept/Early Oct Testers thread... maybe there's special luck in that! :hugs: to you!


----------



## hedgewitch

sk100 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> As I am on the cheeseroll, just thought I would update you with my news. I got a BFP on Friday - 14 DPO. I have been TTC for 3 months and used the CBFM for 2. This is the best news for me and finally some good news since my yy daughter passed away in April.I wish you all lots of luck.
> 
> xx

YEY!!! huge congrats, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Ava Grace said:


> Thanks for th ereply hun, I find it all so confusing! I hope I get a BFP soon as I think i'm driving my hubby mental with the expense of all these tests and charts!! xxxx

you and me both lol. it does get a bit obsessive lol,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Twinmad said:


> OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:
> 
> :dust: to everyone

WOW!!! thats such great news well done, hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months, wow two bfp's in the last 2 posts i've read, anymore for anymore????xxxx


----------



## vkj73

well, i got my 4th "high" today and clear cm!!! just happens to be dh's day off too.

i never saw if anyone answered my question: can you ov on day 13 one cycle and day 20 on another?

good luck ladies :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sure can, vkj73! I don't know how regular your cycles usually are.. but even the regular girls can have an odd month. Especially if there might have been stress, travel, illness or some such around your usual O date. If you don't have regular cycles, then anything goes! If I recall, aren't you the one who was asking if like 23-30(?) days counted as irregular or what was actually meant by irregular? If not, feel free to ignore me... just my memory works in strange ways!


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> quick question girls, the witch came this morning but was only here for about an hour and i haven't had any loss since so do i count today as day 1 if no more bleeding or do i count tomorrow as day one on ff, also what do i do with the cbfm day one or 2? i was going to put cd2 on cbfm tomorrow but if i have no more loss today what should i do?xxx

sorry to mither girls but have you any idea what i should do with regards to this, haven't lost any more since this morning which is odd but need to know what i should do, thanks,xxx
and to all you ladies( you know who you are) who PM'd me, i will be mailing you tomorrow and it has been done tonight,xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

You have until CD5 to decide what day you think you're on. The CBFM will let you set up to CD5. So, take a day or so and decide where you think you are in your cycle. If you don't see any more loss, I wouldn't do anything just yet. That's why the 5 day buffer is so great! Good luck! :hugs:

Thanks, btw!


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks megg, just confusing, i was looking forward to using my cbfm tomorrow lol, and you're welcome.xxxx


----------



## fuzzylu

congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend! 

well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives. 

not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol

anyway hears a pic for u to see.
https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg


----------



## hedgewitch

fuzzylu said:


> congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend!
> 
> well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives.
> 
> not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol
> 
> anyway hears a pic for u to see.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg

congratulations, you look beautiful and soooo happy, wishing you all the best in your life together,xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

fuzzylu said:


> congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend!
> 
> well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives.
> 
> not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol
> 
> anyway hears a pic for u to see.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg

That's beautiful! What a lovely couple you two are! Congrats!!! Have a great time in the Maldives!


----------



## FBbaby

beachlover1 said:


> Hey all, im back in TTC after a MMC in August and a D&C. Had AF since then so im back on the job ;-). Im a dedicated CBFMer, had a BFP the first month we TTC using it, sadly ended early. The CBFM went haywire after I MCd, so I have now reset it.
> 
> Im on CD13 it has been showing a high since CD9, before MC I Ovd around CD15-17. I always had 2 highs, 2 peaks and then 2 highs. Is it re learning my cycles do you think??
> 
> Anyone got any experiences of CBFM after miscarriages?? and can you remember how long it takes to learn cycles?x

Sorry to hear about your m/c. To answer your question, I m/c last June. I too had a bfp first time using the monitor, first time ttc actually. I am now starting my 4th cycle after the m/c. My cycles are quite regular, and have been straight afterwards, I ov from cd12 to cd14, but the monitor doesn't always show the same trend and number of highs before peak vary from 1 and 6. Unfortunately, it seems I ov on my first peak, so when I only get one high, it doesn't give a lot of chance t5o time right. Still, since I seem to be regular, it doesn't really matter, just need to bd from cd10. Good luck ttc again. 


sk100, congratulations on you bfp. So sorry about your loss, your bfp must be extra special :hugs:

fuzzylu, congratulations on your special day. The Maldives, what a wonderful honeymoon. Good idea not to take the monitor this month. Have a great relaxing, bonking mad time, and I hope for a fat bfp when you get back.

Hedge, hope if AF it is, it comes for good soon.

cd1 again for me today. AF decided to bring along her friend 'flu-like symptoms' along to make me feel even more miserable! Still, even though it is always a disappointment to see AF, it is also such a relief to be able to relax and not obsess about temp and symptoms. 

Wishing a pleasant week to all monitor buddies :hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

fuzzylu said:


> congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend!
> 
> well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives.
> 
> not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol
> 
> anyway hears a pic for u to see.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg

Have a fantastic time in the Maldives, we had are honeymoon there June just gone. It's out of this world. Congratulations by the way x


----------



## ACLIO

Well ladies cd22 and my cm has finally decided to change from low to medium. I was a little shocked actually as I was starting to think there was no hope. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get a high. It would be fantastic if I got one tomorrow cos it's my birthday. How great would that be xxxxx


----------



## MummyMagic

fuzzylu said:


> congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend!
> 
> well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives.
> 
> not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol
> 
> anyway hears a pic for u to see.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg

What a gorgeous pic, congratulations to you and hubby! xx


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Twinmad and sk100!! Woo Hoo!!

Fuzzy, glad you had a lovely day, you look so happy! ENjoy the Maldives.



Nothin to report here, 3DPO, boring lol!


----------



## MummyMagic

Hi girls, wondering if you can answer a question for me. I got two peak days on my CBFM on CD 13 & 14, and also haven't had BFPs on the OPKs since then either, but my temps have only just risen and think I may have OVd on CD 16 instead, but didn't have a positive on my monitor or OPKs during this time, is that normal? xx


----------



## tortoise

Megg33k said:


> sk100 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> 
> As I am on the cheeseroll, just thought I would update you with my news. I got a BFP on Friday - 14 DPO. I have been TTC for 3 months and used the CBFM for 2. This is the best news for me and finally some good news since my yy daughter passed away in April.I wish you all lots of luck.
> 
> xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Twinmad said:
> 
> OMG! OMG!! Ladies.... I just got my :bfp: I really can't believe it.... 23 Lows and no Highs or Peaks on CbFM until my DH hid it from me to stop me stressing over it and now, i've a :bfp: WOW!!!! :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> BIG CONGRATS AND A H&H 9 MO TO YOU BOTH!!!
> 
> that's fabulous news! many congrats! and you're the 3rd person to get a BFP with no peak this month - so you give me hope too!
> 
> Twinmad - That gives me so much hope... A. I haven't gotten any Highs this cycle yet. B. We're both running a Late Sept/Early Oct Testers thread... maybe there's special luck in that! :hugs: to you!Click to expand...


that's fabulous news! many congrats! and you're the 3rd person to get a BFP with no peak this month - so you give me hope too!


----------



## tortoise

fuzzylu said:


> congrats on all the :bfp: over the weekend!
> 
> well i got married (sat) the day was perfect with no hicups at all. im shattered tho, looking forward to having a sleep on the plane to the maldives.
> 
> not using my monitor this month as didnt want to take it away with me, far to complicated to work it out with the time diffrence lol
> 
> anyway hears a pic for u to see.
> https://photos-c.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc1/hs209.snc1/7618_172803932904_518677904_3467162_3612929_n.jpg

many congrats - what a beautiful pic. have a great time in the maldives (jealous, moi?????) and good idea to not take the little white thing!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, hoping everyone is good today, after a teeny spot yesterday, AF in full swing this morning so set pee wee to cd1 today yey!! looks like my cycle has returned pretty much back to normal which is good news, temp dropped this morning too so least i know everything is as it should be, let the madness begin again lol,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

ACLIO said:


> Well ladies cd22 and my cm has finally decided to change from low to medium. I was a little shocked actually as I was starting to think there was no hope. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get a high. It would be fantastic if I got one tomorrow cos it's my birthday. How great would that be xxxxx

That would be spectacular! FX'd that you get your b-day wish! A happy birthday to you, hun!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Wow, you go offline for a few hours and there is so much news!

Tulip - I know, crazy huh? I have no idea what to pack, it is that funny time between summer and autumn isn't it... We live pretty close... I am in se london and have friends near Chatham....

Welcome kirsty22, hope you make up with your new buddy soon. Mine drove me mad at first but I think we have a solid relationship now!

Hedge glad you finally know where you stand with af. October WILL be our month!

Fluffy, don't count yourself out yet! But if AF does show lets make October even more successful that September testers!

Megg - hmmmm packing? Not yet! I don't know what's going on because I am usually the girl with the suitcase on the bed a month before we leave! Damn those lows... Am sure your high will pop up any day now hon.

Welcome back Mrs N!

Ava Grace - love your name. Sorry I don't temp so have no clue...

Hi beachlover1

sk100 - woohoo! HUGE conratulations hon! Happy and healthy nine months to you sweetheart.

twinmad - huge congratulations to you too! Go clearblue wonders! Reckon it's twins?!

fuzzylu - that pic is gorgeous, you both look so happy and in love - aahhhh... Have an amazing honeymoon.

aclio - hurray for your high! Hope you get your peak soon. Happy birthday for tomorrow!

Phew... Think that is everyone!


----------



## Twinmad

Bella's Mamma said:


> Wow, you go offline for a few hours and there is so much news!
> 
> twinmad - huge congratulations to you too! Go clearblue wonders! Reckon it's twins?!
> 
> Phew... Think that is everyone!

:rofl: Awww bless you Bella's Mama :awww: really taking care of all of us :awww:

Thanks for the messages and yes I really do hope it's Twins although, I'd resigned myself to being a Halloween Humper seeing as I had only Lows on my CbFM, I didn't think i'd O'd so i was planning on a full fledged diet of yams but I guess it's now too late for that so i'll just have to wait and see... :yipee: either way though.

:dust: to all still waiting


----------



## klcuk3

Help! Only been using my CBFM for 10 days which was all going well, have had high day 12, 13, 14 but now it doesn't want to switch on at all???? Any suggestions??


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Well ladies cd22 and my cm has finally decided to change from low to medium. I was a little shocked actually as I was starting to think there was no hope. I'm keeping my fingers crossed that I get a high. It would be fantastic if I got one tomorrow cos it's my birthday. How great would that be xxxxx

hi ACLIO, in case i forget as my brain is like mud,
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_34_1.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_14_7.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/13/13_10_16.giffor tommorow,xxxx


----------



## Twinmad

klcuk3 said:


> Help! Only been using my CBFM for 10 days which was all going well, have had high day 12, 13, 14 but now it doesn't want to switch on at all???? Any suggestions??

Was there a warning battery symbol the last time you turned it on? Also it could that it is being stored in temps too high or lower than room temp


----------



## klcuk3

Its only new, and has new batteries in it tho will pop out and buy some later. Its stored at room temp and worked first thing this morning, just now won't do anything :(


----------



## Bella's Mamma

klcuk3 said:


> Help! Only been using my CBFM for 10 days which was all going well, have had high day 12, 13, 14 but now it doesn't want to switch on at all???? Any suggestions??

Try calling the helpline hon. I think they are pretty helpful... In the meantime bd as if you are on peak! xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Meg! I don't know what to do... what it out or go and see a Dr. Perhaps I will give my Dr. a call this morning and see what they say, if I can get in, and if not like you said go to a walk in... I am just wondering if I will come on naturally or not? Not sure if they'll prescribe what you are talking about in Canada... So annoyed and mad at myself! UGH! 
Twinmad and sk100 Congrats!


----------



## LadyK

Afternoon girls! I have a question! I didn&#8217;t get my first High until yesterday. If I get the same Highs and Peaks as last cycle then I would expect to get my Peaks on Thursday & Friday. So a longer cycle this month, but not surprising really, as I&#8217;ve had 27,28,29,29 recently, and my average is 29, so I am due a couple of longer cycles. However, I did notice on Saturday loads of EWCM! And yesterday and today I&#8217;ve had slight cramping and shooting pains &#8220;down there&#8221; which are akin to O pains. I am on my third month of taking 2000mg of EPO every day (until O) so its possible this has caused the increase in EWCM, but if I didn&#8217;t know any better, I would have thought by my body signs that I was O&#8217;ing about now. But CD wise then what the monitor is giving me makes more sense. Has anyone else had conflicting body/monitor signs? We are BD&#8217;ing anyway so I suppose it doesn&#8217;t really matter, I&#8217;m just curious! I don&#8217;t temp so can&#8217;t be sure that way. I suppose if my monitor is having some sort of blip this month then in theory it won&#8217;t give me any Peak days, because if I have O&#8217;d either today or yesterday, and both of those were High days, then it won&#8217;t pick up a surge to give me any Peak days. Sorry that was a bit of a ramble wasn&#8217;t it! Anyway if anyone has any advice/comments/opinions they would be gratefully received! 

Glad to hear that the BFPs are still coming, and from only a short time using the CBFM! This is my third month of using it so fingers crossed its third time lucky!


----------



## Mrs_N

ACLIO happy birthday for tomorrow!
fuzzylu many congrats on your big day, gorgeous photo and have a fabulaous time in the maldives! :happydance:
no news on the af front here, still waiting and now cd40. Back on nights from tonight so no more temps til Saturday.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies well the witch arrived today bang on cue. Got my specialist appointment in an hour so fingers crossed may get some help. Got new siggy and new chart so onwards and upwards back to million tablets a day and POAS again wahey !


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck with your appointment fluffy!


----------



## fluffyblue

debgreasby said:


> Good luck with your appointment fluffy!

:hugs: thanks hun fingers crossed xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hope your appointment goes well fluffy,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Best of luck to all you girls... appointments, waiting for AF, and the rest! 

I'm still Low today! I'm about to throw the bugger out a window! :(


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Let us know how it went fluffy...

I got all my blood tests back and everything looks ok so not sure where to go from here...


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Best of luck to all you girls... appointments, waiting for AF, and the rest!
> 
> I'm still Low today! I'm about to throw the bugger out a window! :(

don't lose heart, it will come,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

thats good news bella's mamma, saw you on yahoo messenger earlier, my id is silverautumnmoon so you wouldn't have recognised me, don't worry not stalking you lol, how are you today? AF got a really good grip on me, was light this morning and now terrbly heavy, ugghh feel like poo!!!xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Well ladies am back.

Apparently i have low progesterone which is my problem to holding pregnancy so i am on :

Clomid 50mg for two cycles
Progesterone suppositries from ovulation

Aspirin and increased progesterone on confirmation of pregnancy and two weekly scans from 4 weeks pregnant.

Also have been referred to fertility clinic in January wahey ! Mr Fluff got to do the biz in the pot but not till Jan hehe :haha:

Thanks for all your wishes xxxxxxx


----------



## Piperette

Congrats Twinmad and sk100! You must both be so pleased. 

Fuzzylu, congratulations and I hope you have a lovely honeymoon.

Ava Grace, the opinions are divided on whether you should/need to OPK while using the CBFM. Personally I found them to be quite expensive and am hoping that between the CBFM and temp charting, I will be able to pinpoint my ovulation day. Good luck, whatever you decide on doing about the OPK's.

Hedge, at least you know where you stand with now with regards to AF.

Fluffyblue, good luck with your appointment.


----------



## Piperette

Fluffyblue, at least you know where you stand with it all now and something can be done about it. Good luck.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey fluffy, thats good at least you now know whats going on and that means you can relax a little, piperette yes thats the good side, my cycle has resumed its normal pattern so feel a bit more in control now, how are you today? good i hope,xxxx


----------



## Piperette

I am okay apart from the waiting, hedge.

I only came off the pill recently. The first cycle (last month) I ovulated around CD18 or 19. Was really pleased as it looked so regular.

This cycle, no OV signs at all (low temps throughout the cycle). Now waiting for either a temp shift to show I have OV'ed or AF to show, so I can start using my CBFM for the first time.


----------



## Tulip

SK and twinmad, congratulations girls, that's wonderful news! Go and check up on Urch, Ginger and Lili in the Bumpsters for us please xx

Fuzzy, you and DH look amazing and so happy. Gorgeous weather too :hugs:

MummyMagic - the hormonal peak is telling the eggy to go pop, so you generally ovulate 24-36 hours after the FSH peaks. I would guess CD14, maybe 15 looking at your chart (I generally get the temp dip the day before). What makes you say CD16? Your temp has already risen?

BM - think we'll have to sort out a south-east TTC gathering at some point. What were your results? Got my FSH back today.

Mrs N - welcome back :) Sorry to hear this one is still dragging.

Kate - sorry hun, can't help with this one. Just keep on going ;)

Fluffy - glad you got some answers luvvie!

Piperette - hope you get some sign either way soon.

Hedge - cheers luvvie, tell that AF to bugger off!

Right.... who have I forgotten? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> SK and twinmad, congratulations girls, that's wonderful news! Go and check up on Urch, Ginger and Lili in the Bumpsters for us please xx
> 
> Fuzzy, you and DH look amazing and so happy. Gorgeous weather too :hugs:
> 
> MummyMagic - the hormonal peak is telling the eggy to go pop, so you generally ovulate 24-36 hours after the FSH peaks. I would guess CD14, maybe 15 looking at your chart (I generally get the temp dip the day before). What makes you say CD16? Your temp has already risen?
> 
> BM - think we'll have to sort out a south-east TTC gathering at some point. What were your results? Got my FSH back today.
> 
> Mrs N - welcome back :) Sorry to hear this one is still dragging.
> 
> Kate - sorry hun, can't help with this one. Just keep on going ;)
> 
> Fluffy - glad you got some answers luvvie!
> 
> Piperette - hope you get some sign either way soon.
> 
> Hedge - cheers luvvie, tell that AF to bugger off!
> 
> Right.... who have I forgotten? xx

lol list is getting bigger and bigger, used language a tad stronger than that lol,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Piperette said:


> I am okay apart from the waiting, hedge.
> 
> I only came off the pill recently. The first cycle (last month) I ovulated around CD18 or 19. Was really pleased as it looked so regular.
> 
> This cycle, no OV signs at all (low temps throughout the cycle). Now waiting for either a temp shift to show I have OV'ed or AF to show, so I can start using my CBFM for the first time.

not been able to make head nor tail of my chart last cycle so just relied on other signs think its gonna take a bit of getting used to this temping lark, also got to use my cbfm aka pee wee this morning, was so excited its ridiculous lol, the waiting is the worst bit isn't it, i was symptom spotting like there was no tomorrow lol, sure TTC is designed to send us round the bend,xxxx


----------



## LadyK

Anyone got a link to the cheese roll spreadsheet? I've scrolled back through a few pages but don't fancy going through all of them! Are the girls with the new BFPs going to update their stats so we have something to refer to ie what your successes were?


----------



## Tulip

I think it's page 290-ish?


----------



## Tulip

Got it - 289.
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

You'll need to log into Google.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Everyone, hope you had a good monday.

Aclio - Happy Birthday for tomorrow!
Fuzzylu - congrats on your wedding, you look so beautiful and happy in your pic, hope you have a fantastic honeymoon
Fluffy - glad you got some answers at the Drs, hope all goes well
Twinmad and Sk100 - congrats on your :bfp:!!!
Megg - Will keep my fx'd for a peak for you, I'm waiting for mine, will do a happy dance in the bathroom if it happens
Tulip - thanks for posting the link to the cheeseroll - saved me searching
Hedge - sorry to hear about AF but at least you get to use the CBFM 

to everyone else, have a great evening


----------



## mrsclegg

Hi ladies

AF got me about an hour ago :-( :-( feeling sorry for myself now, just had a good old moan to DH that everybody around me seems to be pregnant or able to easily get pregnant......this has been the first cycle using the CBFM and I went straight from low to peak on day 14.....I know this has been the 'getting to know me' month but I was kind of wishful thinking I might be one of those who has success on the very first month.....oh well :-( onwards and upwards, will press the m button in the morning to start my new cycle. I have a blood test appointment with nurse tomorrow - not sure what she is testing for, it's part of the 'shopping list' our gp asked me to get before she refers us to fertility specialist at the hospital. Then I have to have a smear and hubby has to have a sperm test next week........

best of luck to the rest of you for this month anyway! xxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, all those who PM'd me with your request, please check your email, enjoy,xxx


----------



## vkj73

:thumbup:

well, i got my first peak today :happydance:

we bd'd last night. i've been told in the past by my sister (a midwife) and close friend who is currently pregnant, that i should wait 'til tomorrow to bd again. they are definitely big advocates for the every-other-day method.

thoughts? :coffee:

thanks girls :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

I sucumbed to the TTC poltergeist this morning and did a test - I only had digital and of course it had to tell me you are "NOT PREGNANT". I think they should make them with more sensitive messages - e.g. "it hasn't happened for you this month tortoise but I feel sure October is your lucky month". Maybe I'll suggest that to clearblue. I don't know why I tested - am probably about 8DPO and am on CD36... yawn.

fluffy - glad you got some answers and good news on the referral
hege -hope you feel better soon
Mrs N - how was the holiday? was the diving good?
Meg - I saw your question on the other thread - hope you got some good answers. 

happy tuesday everyone. I'm working from home today - much more civilised than a horrible commute into Canary Wharf!


----------



## tortoise

VKJ73 - congrats on your first peak. Most ladies on this thread recommend BDing both peak days but I have also heard much support for the every other day theory. i think it's supposed to be to enable your other half's little soldiers time to regroup and remobilise. i guess do what you feel is right - maybe morning of peak 1 and evening of peak 2?


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies, I'm another year older. I was hoping for a high or peak today, it would have been a lovely birthday present. I'm on my second medium on cd23 (i think) I can't complain really cos I thought I was going to be stuck on low forever. 
COME ON PEAK!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fluffy - Glad you got some answers! I had a feeling that was the diagnosis you were headed toward. I'm glad you can be more prepared to hang on to the next bean!



Rabbittchild said:


> Hi Everyone, hope you had a good monday.
> 
> Megg - Will keep my fx'd for a peak for you, I'm waiting for mine, will do a happy dance in the bathroom if it happens

You actually keep yours in the bathroom? I guess it makes sense, but I've never even thought about it. All my TTC supplies live in a drawer that my keyboard sits on... next to my bed. I'll even give you gals a peak into the stash! LOL
 



Attached Files:







09290445.jpg
File size: 29.8 KB
Views: 18


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls hope everyone is well today, cd 2 for me and feeling icky, hate the witch!!!

Happy birthday Aclio, hope you have a lovely day, and it will come if i've learnt anything we're not in control of anything to do with our bodies lol

Tortoise thanks for your well wishes and you need to get that poltergiest dealt with and enjoy your day at home,

VKJ i was BD'ing every day over main O time but every other day coming up to and just after, whatever works best for you. congrats on your peak,

hope everyone else is doing fine,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

nice drawers megg, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_26.giflol,xxxx


----------



## BroodyBecks

Got my first highs on cd12 & cd13............come on you peak!!!
I got very excited to see the extra bar............told all my girl friends!!! they think im nuts!! xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi Tulip, 

My results were...

progesterone at 8dpo 33
3T4 14.7
TSH 1.54
FSH 5.6
LH 3.7
All on CD5.

Doc said my fsh levels were great for a 35 yr old which is good news. Apparently it has no bearing on the quality of eggs though, just the quantity...

Smear and swabs all clear too so not sure why the spotting and short LP (although vit b seems to be helping a bit). They are not going to do anything else unless it gets worse or continues for a few more months...

She suggested that I had a chemical last cycle as I had isolated spotting at 7dpo then nothing until 11dpo. Wish she had never said that, I thought it was a bit insensitive...

What were your results? All ok?

xxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Fluffy, really glad to hear you got some answers! Great that it seems easy to sort out too. Fingers crossed for you this cycle hon xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Happy birthday Aclio!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

ps a medium is a high!!! Your peak should be with you soon hon. Get a good birthday bd in! xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hedge - I didn't even know I had yahoo messenger! How do I see it?! xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

vkj73 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> well, i got my first peak today :happydance:
> 
> we bd'd last night. i've been told in the past by my sister (a midwife) and close friend who is currently pregnant, that i should wait 'til tomorrow to bd again. they are definitely big advocates for the every-other-day method.
> 
> thoughts? :coffee:
> 
> thanks girls :hugs:

Hurray!

We usually bd every other day until peaks then both peak days. Last cycle we skipped the highs and bd'd twice a day on the peaks as it was the weekend. Didn't work and was bloody knackered so I wouldn't do it again!

I read that every day is best unless your oh has a low sperm count then every other day is better. I think the opinions on this are pretty split though.

Have fun!


----------



## hedgewitch

hi Bella's Mamma, how are you today? 
when you sign into your yahoo email there should be a link on that page for chat or on your bottom right hand side of the desktop there should be a smily yellow face, saw you were on line and i could have sent you a message but not sure it would come up if you have no messenger downloaded.xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oooo I will have a look. I am good thankyou, shopping for car insurance though which isn't much fun. And really really must get packing!

How are you hon? 

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

not too bad thanks, cd2 for me and the witch has a good grip, got all excited about using pee wee this morning only to be deflated when it did nothing lol, getting excited to POAS, day 6ish i believe from reading on here, slobbing out on sofa, had a busy night last night with sorting stuff and can't be bothered doing much lol, hope you got your mail,
yes you must get packing, don't do a Hedge special and leave it till the night before lol.xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

I did thankyou, I have emailed you back. Looks exciting!

I don't know what is wrong with me, I am usually the person with the suitcase on the bed half packed a month before even going away for the weekend!

I am on my third high this cycle and trying to decide whether to bd every day or every other day.... Usually only get one high but it came early this cycle so I think I am getting a bit more warning of my peaks.

Yes, he usually asks on day 6 for you to get that stick out!

xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Holy cow! Lots of messages! Bella & Fluffy glad you have gotten some tests done and some more answers! Tulip were you going for test too? Megg, I didn't see your other thread with your question but I'll go have a peak... Alico Happy Birthday! Anyone know where Fran is lately? Did I miss that she is on holiday? As for me well still no AF, someone suggested on my other thread that I may have O'd on CD23 and that is why she hasn't showed yet... stupid AC! If any of you wanna have a peak at my chart and give me your 2 cents that would be nice... Hedge I am thinking I will be PM'ing you for my next cycle ;) Yay for peaks and highs!


----------



## ACLIO

Bella's Mamma said:


> Happy birthday Aclio!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> ps a medium is a high!!! Your peak should be with you soon hon. Get a good birthday bd in! xxxx

Really!!!! I didn't know that :happydance::happydance::happydance:
Hubby gave me an early birthday present last night :winkwink::winkwink: so that was good timing :haha::haha:
I noticed this morning, cm which is still eggy had a faint ting of pink to it, very strange :blush:


----------



## Amyre

Hi everyone. I was wondering if you could help me? This is my first month using the cbefm and it's making me crazy. lol
I started getting highs on day 10. As of yesterday, day 17, I still hadn't gotten a peak and I was pretty sure it had been missed. I thought maybe I o'd on cd 14 or 15 because I was having so much ewcm that dried up by cd 16. I only started temping this month so I'm pretty sure my temps are useless as this was just a practice month trying it out.
So here's my thing, today is cd 18 and today I got a peak. Well what the crap? I have no ewcm so poo. I was just wondering how accurate the peaks have been for you girls? If it says peak, what are the chances that I'm actually o'ing today or tmrw? So confused.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies well CD 2 for me and swallowed my little magic pill this morning.... 

Doesnt time go slow when you clock watching !


----------



## kirsty22

Hi ladies,

Just wanted to let you know that I think I will have to wait a bit longer before I can join the Clearblue Wonders.....my wee monitor is officially broken :cry:

Good luck and :dust: to all of you.
I will come back and visit you if I can ever get my wee CBFM working again.
xx


----------



## tortoise

kirsty22 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I think I will have to wait a bit longer before I can join the Clearblue Wonders.....my wee monitor is officially broken :cry:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you.
> I will come back and visit you if I can ever get my wee CBFM working again.
> xx

aww how annoying - is it being replaced for you?


----------



## Tulip

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi Tulip,
> 
> My results were...
> 
> progesterone at 8dpo 33
> 3T4 14.7
> TSH 1.54
> FSH 5.6
> LH 3.7
> All on CD5.
> 
> Doc said my fsh levels were great for a 35 yr old which is good news. Apparently it has no bearing on the quality of eggs though, just the quantity...
> 
> Smear and swabs all clear too so not sure why the spotting and short LP (although vit b seems to be helping a bit). They are not going to do anything else unless it gets worse or continues for a few more months...
> 
> She suggested that I had a chemical last cycle as I had isolated spotting at 7dpo then nothing until 11dpo. Wish she had never said that, I thought it was a bit insensitive...
> 
> What were your results? All ok?
> 
> xxxxx

I got FSH 5.6 too!
The receptionist couldn't work out the rest of the results (think they were supposed to be in a table but the formatting was all screwy) so I was meant to call again today once the doc had had a look at em. But was so busy at work I forgot!

Infact, this month bodes well for TTC because for once I have *zero* time to think about it and to symptom spot.....

Will book in for my 'day 21-ish' when I've OV'd. Third High today. Every bloody morning DH sees the CBFM result and sings "High, high fertility..." instead of fidelity!


----------



## cheerfulangel

My my..i've missed two BFP's in just a few days!! Congrats to you both.

Fluffy blue - pleased you getting sorted, lets hope your BFP is just around the corner.

Sorry your doctor was insensitive Bella's mamma, you've got so much to worry about as it is let alone hear that. GGgrrrrrr!! 

I'm here tonight to ask for your opinion..my little CB friend only gave me lows and three highs this month and unfortunatly I went over 35 days and so it's no longer asking me to POAS. I thought i'd missed ovulation this month and was having a wierd month but for two days i've had EWCM and quite a bit too. Do you think that I could be ovulating with just EWCM as a sign..my temps are still low so I know I haven't ov already. Might just have a recreational strump just incase!! :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Bella's Mamma said:


> I did thankyou, I have emailed you back. Looks exciting!
> 
> I don't know what is wrong with me, I am usually the person with the suitcase on the bed half packed a month before even going away for the weekend!
> 
> I am on my third high this cycle and trying to decide whether to bd every day or every other day.... Usually only get one high but it came early this cycle so I think I am getting a bit more warning of my peaks.
> 
> Yes, he usually asks on day 6 for you to get that stick out!
> 
> xxx

hi Bella's Mamma, just to let you know i haven't received an email from you as of yet,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Hedge I am thinking I will be PM'ing you for my next cycle ;) Yay for peaks and highs!


Scorpiodragon, i would be glad to cast for you, i have already done so for 16 girls up to now so i look forward to hearing from you, just PM me anytime,xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Tulip said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tulip,
> 
> My results were...
> 
> progesterone at 8dpo 33
> 3T4 14.7
> TSH 1.54
> FSH 5.6
> LH 3.7
> All on CD5.
> 
> Doc said my fsh levels were great for a 35 yr old which is good news. Apparently it has no bearing on the quality of eggs though, just the quantity...
> 
> Smear and swabs all clear too so not sure why the spotting and short LP (although vit b seems to be helping a bit). They are not going to do anything else unless it gets worse or continues for a few more months...
> 
> She suggested that I had a chemical last cycle as I had isolated spotting at 7dpo then nothing until 11dpo. Wish she had never said that, I thought it was a bit insensitive...
> 
> What were your results? All ok?
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> I got FSH 5.6 too!
> The receptionist couldn't work out the rest of the results (think they were supposed to be in a table but the formatting was all screwy) so I was meant to call again today once the doc had had a look at em. But was so busy at work I forgot!
> 
> Infact, this month bodes well for TTC because for once I have *zero* time to think about it and to symptom spot.....
> 
> Will book in for my 'day 21-ish' when I've OV'd. Third High today. Every bloody morning DH sees the CBFM result and sings "High, high fertility..." instead of fidelity!Click to expand...

How spooky my FSH was 5.6 too !

Hopefully they have given me Clomid to regulate O and Cyclogest (think thats what its called) to help lengthen LP they can do something!


----------



## kirsty22

tortoise said:


> kirsty22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I think I will have to wait a bit longer before I can join the Clearblue Wonders.....my wee monitor is officially broken :cry:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you.
> I will come back and visit you if I can ever get my wee CBFM working again.
> xx
> 
> aww how annoying - is it being replaced for you?Click to expand...

I have sent it away but I probably wont get a replacement because I think it was damaged by the humidity it the bathroom...so all my fault :cry:
I was really looking forward to using it but if I can't get it fixed I don't think I can afford a new one...it was expensive enough the first time. So watch out everyone...keep your wee monitor in a safe dry place! xx


----------



## tortoise

kirsty22 said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kirsty22 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just wanted to let you know that I think I will have to wait a bit longer before I can join the Clearblue Wonders.....my wee monitor is officially broken :cry:
> 
> Good luck and :dust: to all of you.
> I will come back and visit you if I can ever get my wee CBFM working again.
> xx
> 
> aww how annoying - is it being replaced for you?Click to expand...
> 
> I have sent it away but I probably wont get a replacement because I think it was damaged by the humidity it the bathroom...so all my fault :cry:
> I was really looking forward to using it but if I can't get it fixed I don't think I can afford a new one...it was expensive enough the first time. So watch out everyone...keep your wee monitor in a safe dry place! xxClick to expand...

have you tried putting it in the airing cupboard to dry it out inside? that worked with my mobile when i dropped it in the bath :wacko:


----------



## hedgewitch

or sit it on a shelf above a warm radiator, worked on my daughters mobile,xxx


----------



## kirsty22

tortoise said:


> have you tried putting it in the airing cupboard to dry it out inside? that worked with my mobile when i dropped it in the bath :wacko:

Yes I put it in an airing cupboard but no luck. If it is outside the testing window it looks like it is working ok with all the right symbols up on the screen, but once I am into the testing window the cleaning symbol comes up and no matter how many times I clean the slot the cleaning symbol never goes away. 
There shouldn't be any reason why it's not clean because I didn't even get to POAS once! :cry:

I've got my Fx that the CBFM people can fix it or be very nice and send me a new one!


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_15.giffor you kirsty,xxx


----------



## kirsty22

hedgewitch said:


> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_15.giffor you kirsty,xxx

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

kirsty22 said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> have you tried putting it in the airing cupboard to dry it out inside? that worked with my mobile when i dropped it in the bath :wacko:
> 
> Yes I put it in an airing cupboard but no luck. If it is outside the testing window it looks like it is working ok with all the right symbols up on the screen, but once I am into the testing window the cleaning symbol comes up and no matter how many times I clean the slot the cleaning symbol never goes away.
> There shouldn't be any reason why it's not clean because I didn't even get to POAS once! :cry:
> 
> I've got my Fx that the CBFM people can fix it or be very nice and send me a new one!Click to expand...

Put it in a zip top baggy with white rice... not instant rice, but the kind that cooks on a stove top. It should do the trick! :)

I'm still on Lows... and I"m about to throw it out a window! :wacko:


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

Whelp im on cd 25 and all lows and it stopped asking me for sticks today :(..... gonna start my meds again and try again next month i guess.... Booooooo:cry::cry::growlmad:


----------



## Megg33k

HiSdArLiNg746 said:


> Whelp im on cd 25 and all lows and it stopped asking me for sticks today :(..... gonna start my meds again and try again next month i guess.... Booooooo:cry::cry::growlmad:

The last person to get all lows this cycle got their :bfp: this cycle as well! Maybe all lows are lucky! I'm on day 5 of them! I'll take all lows if the consolation prize is a :baby:!


----------



## vkj73

thanks ladies for all of your responses :hugs:

well...im on cd18 and got a 2nd peak today. we tried to bd this am around 6:30am before work. we were both just too tired and it didn't happen.

i took a nap this eve so i can stay up a bit later for when my dh gets home.

gosh this ttc is exhausting :sleep:

wish me/us luck :thumbup:

:dust: to you all!!!


----------



## Rabbittchild

mrsclegg said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> AF got me about an hour ago :-( :-( feeling sorry for myself now

Sorry to hear that AF got you, I have high hopes for my first cycle on CBFM, it's hard not to hope and get excited. :hug: I hope that next cycle is the one for you. :dust:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Ladies,

Feel very behind on posts, but will catch up later. My grandad died suddenly yesterday so things have been a bit upside down since then. We're all still in shock really. apologies as this is off topic for the forum and thread, but just feel a bit lost at the moment. 
CBFM gave me another high today, was hoping for a peak *sighs* I'm sure we'll all get there eventually, am trying to drum up some PMA . hope you're all doing great today.


----------



## Megg33k

Rabbittchild said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Feel very behind on posts, but will catch up later. My grandad died suddenly yesterday so things have been a bit upside down since then. We're all still in shock really. apologies as this is off topic for the forum and thread, but just feel a bit lost at the moment.
> CBFM gave me another high today, was hoping for a peak *sighs* I'm sure we'll all get there eventually, am trying to drum up some PMA . hope you're all doing great today.

I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs: If you need to talk, feel free to PM me. I understand how you might be feeling... better than I'd like to, actually. Really sorry! :cry:


----------



## ACLIO

Rabbittchild said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Feel very behind on posts, but will catch up later. My grandad died suddenly yesterday so things have been a bit upside down since then. We're all still in shock really. apologies as this is off topic for the forum and thread, but just feel a bit lost at the moment.
> CBFM gave me another high today, was hoping for a peak *sighs* I'm sure we'll all get there eventually, am trying to drum up some PMA . hope you're all doing great today.

I'm so sorry for your loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies,
CD24 and I'm on my 3rd high, no sign of the peak yet though. I had a very interesting appointment at reflexology yesterday. I've been told my left ovary has more signs of cysts than my right. I've been told ways to stimulate them to help them recover. So I'm feeling rather positive as I thought everything was ready for the knackers yard :)


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry for your loss Rabbit... take care of yourself xxx


----------



## Tulip

Sorry for your loss Rabbit. And don't worry, I'm sure the peaks will come - don't forget all those that have BFPs this month without so much as a HIGH!

Kirsty, hope they can sort out your monitor. Worth the white rice plan if not and they send it back to you. Obv somehow a little water's got into the red LED bit.

Fluffy - that is well spooky re: FSH. Maybe they don't actually test for it at all and just give a standard result :rofl:

Many hugs all round. 
*drums fingers on table while awaiting OV*

xxx


----------



## Piperette

Another day of waiting for me..no sign of either Ov or AF again...:nope:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs: If you need to talk, feel free to PM me. I understand how you might be feeling... better than I'd like to, actually. Really sorry! :cry:

Thanks Meg, I might do that . Just have been feeling a bit lost today...and work was crazy too which didn't help. thank you to everyone for your responses. 

VKJ73 - yay for your peak!!! Me and my DH are BD every other night, mainly because I would be exhausted otherwise, I just hope that's enough.
Tortoise - hope you enjoyed working from home today, I did this afternoon - had my pj's on and everything  i hope that your next poas is a :bfp: 
Aclio - hope you get your peak soon, I'm hoping for mine too.
Megg - so funny to see your babymaking alchemy drawer. I keep mine in the bathroom so that I don't forget to pee on it at 6am. Although yesterday I peed downstairs and realised I was supposed to pee on the CBFM, so I had to stop and run upstairs, fumble the stick out of the packet and try to pee, luckily I had some left. This morning I nearly gave myself a panic attack because I coudln't remember what time I got up in the night to pee and was worried I'd missed FMU for the CBFM - gah! I urge you not to throw your CBFm out of the window yet, you might get your :bfp: given the other ladies who have without peaks. have faith!!!
Kirsty22 - I hope they replace your CBFM, I wouldn't have told them it was in the bathroom ;-)


I have a quick question, what do you do whilst the CBFM reads the stick?

I usually hop back into bed and go to sleep but today I had to get up for work early and really noticed it was a looooooong 5 minutes. I cleaned my teeth and face and was nearly in the shower before it flashed up something.


----------



## Tulip

I jump in the shower (but am now careful to leave the CBFM out on the landing - sorry Kirsty!)

Hope Megg's OK :s


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening ladies ..... feel crap today think the Clomid headache kicking in but I am knackered and here's me desperately TTC and im having nightmares with my 16 year old and wishing I didnt have bloody kids !! Women eh never satisfied lol !


----------



## Tulip

LOL poor you. Is that a known side effect of Clomid? The headache I mean, not the stroppy teen ;)

Trying to brief my PCOS friend on all the things to demand from her GP on Tues - she reckons it's Clomid time, bless her.


----------



## tortoise

I do the same as Tulip - jump in the shower. Then I spend those few minutes dreaming about the imminent peak... and then come out, read it and get all depressed...booo.

what's everyone doing tonight? anyone else watching OH watch football? mine's just got reeeeeallly happy because Man U have conceded a goal.


----------



## tortoise

oh dear now he's sad cos they've equalised. 

sorry... realise this isn't a football forum


----------



## tortoise

PS - Megg: hope it went ok today. update us when you get a chance x


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girlies! :)

How's everyone?

I have a thread about my appointment up. It's not fantastic news... it's nothing worse than expected either though. I don't particularly like the doc I got, and I'm not sure that we'll ever be on the same page... but at least I know I was pretty spot on with how it would go.

On the bright side, I got a HIGH today! :happydance: Mind you, I didn't find out about my High until after the FS told me that the Soy would render me infertile this cycle... because she likes to quote theories that can't be proven via medicine/science. Hmmph!

That wasn't my TTC alchemy drawer... I have one of those too! Apparently it's too dark to get a good pic of. It has my amethyst geodes, fertility crystals and stones, amber, and my "congrats on your pregnancy" packet from my ob/gyn from when I had my chemical pg. 

I have so many things around here... people would be pretty confused if they didn't know we were TTC and found it all. Like... "Why are there rocks in her nightstand?" :rofl:


----------



## Tulip

A peak at cd13! Looks like I'm back to a semi-normal ov, somehow!

Just popping in to celebrate - meggs, will check out your thread later. Chin up hun xx


----------



## MrsCrabs

are these actally any good? im in australia and have seen them but never really thought about using them?


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Tulip! :)

Yes, I believe they are, MrsCrabs! :)


----------



## MrsCrabs

might have to pop out to the shops and grab a couple then, do you know how many times you can reuse them? or are they a once only use?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope everyone is well.
bit of advice needed please about temps, went to bed at 2.45am and woke at 5.40am thinking it was later than it was i took my temp to then realise the time, that temp was 36.28, went back to sleep and then woke at 7.45 which is my usual time give or take 30 mins, temp was 36.41
which temp do i use? any ideas please,xxxx


----------



## tortoise

Tortie update - i had some spotting this morning. could this possibly be implantation bleeding at 10DPO? or is it AF on her way? PMA ladies PMA....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. Just popping in to let you know that I'm not dead, I just decided to take a break for a while. Was getting fed up with thinking about TTC all the time. No big news from me, CD15 and awaiting a peak, life trundles on. Wishing you all well.


----------



## Mrs_N

day 43 no sign of anything *drums fingers*


----------



## hedgewitch

morning Fran, thought you must have gone on your hols,
tortoise, sending you lots of https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cus/e_1_68.gifxxxx


----------



## BroodyBecks

I am on CD15 and got my first peak this morning after 3 days of high.......i jumped my Husband.........he didn't know what the hell was going on!!! hee hee bless him

xxx


----------



## mrs C

Good morning just logging in to say that I got my first peak on cd #13! The last time I used cbfm I never got a peak in two months of using it. Needless to say I am running around like a crazy woman. :happydance:Husband escaped before the news this morning but just called him up to let him know there is work to be done tonight!


----------



## tortoise

so the PMA sucked - AF arrived. this makes my cycles 42, 31 and 37 days for the last three. any advice from anyone? i think i'm going to give my CBFM a headache...

Mrs C- congrats on the peak and good luck!
Fran - hope everything is ok. a break might help you
Mrs N - hope AF arrives soon. I think I may be going through the same thing as you. Are you temping too? Maybe I need to try that....


----------



## Bella's Mamma

oh tortoise, I was just going to post you some pma then read your second post - sorry sweetheart!

I am on my second peak today, cd14 which is fantastic as it means I am ovulating earlier again this cycle. Really think the B100's are helping so hopefully if no bfp then at least my LP should be a very respectable 13 days. 

Am sooo tired though as is poor hubbie, he has been starting work at 6.30am and then not getting home until 9pm and I am still making him BD! Sure he will collapse by the weekend. 

Good to see you are ok Fran! Where is Clee?! Helloooooo...

Aclio, maybe you have already ovulated..? I occasionally get very light pink cm at ovulation. I didn't even notice until we were ttc...

Rabbitchild, hope you are ok hon... xxx

Tulip and Fluffy, totally weird that we all have exactly the same fsh level. Luckily it is good level to have!

Megg, will look up your other thread. Hope you are feeling postive hon xxx


----------



## countrybair26

This is my 2nd cycle using CBFM and as of right now I'm in my 2ww but I also bbt and don't really understand it because my temps have only been running 96's and 97's????:wacko:


----------



## countrybair26

could be implantation bleeding.Good Luck and baby dust!


----------



## countrybair26

tortoise said:


> Tortie update - i had some spotting this morning. could this possibly be implantation bleeding at 10DPO? or is it AF on her way? PMA ladies PMA....

yes it could be implantation bleeding.good luck and :baby: dust


----------



## Mrs_N

tortoise said:


> so the PMA sucked - AF arrived. this makes my cycles 42, 31 and 37 days for the last three. any advice from anyone? i think i'm going to give my CBFM a headache...
> 
> Mrs C- congrats on the peak and good luck!
> Fran - hope everything is ok. a break might help you
> Mrs N - hope AF arrives soon. I think I may be going through the same thing as you. Are you temping too? Maybe I need to try that....

sorry she got you :hugs:
yes I would try temping. althought I would rather not be in this situation I feel so much better actually knowing whats going on, and the more information I can throw at my doc the better!


----------



## Megg33k

Bella's Mama - Thanks, hun! But, it wasn't really a great experience! I'm not really down about it, because I didn't have high hopes. But, the thread is long and a little angry! LOL



MrsCrabs said:


> might have to pop out to the shops and grab a couple then, do you know how many times you can reuse them? or are they a once only use?

I about choked on my drink when you said you'd grab a couple! LOL I'm not sure if we're talking about the same thing, suddenly. The CBFM is generally in stores for $100+. Maybe you were thinking of the Clear Blue Ovulation Tests? This is a machine that you buy specific sticks for. You turn it on each day and it keep track of your cycles and uses your specific information to give you the most chances at your fertile days every month. The sticks come in a box of 30. You will be asked for 10-20 in a cycle. The machine gets re-used constantly... every month.

It looks like this:
 



Attached Files:







cbefm1.jpg
File size: 18.3 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Megg33k

As for me today... My urine was super diluted, because I drank too much before bed last night. But, I got another High. I'm guessing that's somewhat automatic? Anyway, I think I'm going to get my OPK backups today so I can test later this afternoon with non-diluted urine to be sure!


----------



## wannabemamma

My new toy arrived today!! After decipering the instructions I will get going tomorrow, awesome.


----------



## char63

Hi girls,
hope you dint mind me joining in! I just got me CBFm and pressed the button today!! Can't wait to get started!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Blimey Megg, you got a strange doctor, fertility expert or psyche?! I think I would have had to restrain myself from slapping her too.

Didn't she even talk you through all the other options open to you? 

It works a bit differently in the UK as we have the NHS (so by the time we waited for nhs ivf we would no doubt have had the time to try everything under the sun!) but still, most people would like to try everything they can before going down the ivf route wouldn't they?! 

Can you swap docs? I hate it when you feel more informed than they are, even just a hint of it and it takes away my faith in them as a professional that has the capability of helping me. Argghhh!

I guess at least it reinforced for you that you are not ready to take that step towards ivf. So I say good for you!

(sorry, should prob have posted this on your other thread...)

xxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

char63 said:


> Hi girls,
> hope you dint mind me joining in! I just got me CBFm and pressed the button today!! Can't wait to get started!

Welcome char63!


----------



## Piperette

Hello everyone. Hope everyone is okay today.

Hedge: I would go with the temperature that was taken to your normal wake time. That is the information I learn in my charting course. :blush:

Mrs_N: Sounds like we are in a similar situation. CD33 and no sign of either Ov or AF.

Has anyone ever ovulated later than CD32?


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello all,

Welcome to the new folk.......

Hi Bellas Mamma, thanks for wondering where i was - ive been manic as ever with work! Not been posting on here a lot because of work really but always have a good read quickly every day! 


Also glad you're ok fran - I was thinking of you today and I wondered if you were having a little break as I'd not seen any posts for a while (like myself) either. It all gets a bit too much I assume when this merry go round has been dragging on for some time. I hope you feel a bit better for the break from website and constant ttc talk..... I for one have really missed your witty and dry posts (and sensible, calm advice!) 

Anyway im off for duck in pancakes with hoi sin sauce and cucumber.....

Its day 13 for me and im on my fourth , yes fourth, high!!!! Wahey!!!! I can't believe it really - only had one high last month then peak, peak,high and back to low so this is all a bit new and different....... We have bd on first and third high but going to leave it tonight and left it on 2nd high so hoping that 's enough...... first high would have been pipe cleaning - good quality sperm hopefully last night on 3rd high (sorry if tmi) and prob will get peak i assume anytime soon. I m wondering if the B complex has helped bring forward my ovulation and therefore lengthened LP? not sure really but its earlier than high on day 17 like last time (I assume thats just the 1st getting to know you cycle though too) oh who knows! 

Have i got a cycle buddy this month? anyone also on cd13 ? Be good to align so to speak! 

Hedge, thanks for that casting - it's great - im going to get cracking with it this weekend as bit busy in week with work...... hope you're well xx

Clee xxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hello! Sorry you have had such a busy week - tomorrow is Friday though! Woohoo!

I am on cd14 and I think tulip is on cd13... Aclio is on highs too so will prob be in the tww with us. Not sure about anyone else!

Hurray for all the highs clee! I had more this cycle too and ovulated earlier, I am on my 2nd peak today. Are you on B100's or 50's?

Hope you enjoy your duck..!

xxx


----------



## LadyK

Hi all! I am on CD15 today (I think, I will have to wait to post this to check my ticker!). I was expecting a Peak today but got another High! Hmph! So that's 5 Highs so far. Which is what you are meant to get, it's just I've not had that many before (4 last cycle)! So hopefully tomorrow will give me a Peak, which although later than usual, at least means everything is normal! If it doesn't, well then I don't know what to think! So FX! Am having a stupid superstitious moment of thinking I've heard somehere that the full moon is meant to be a good for fertility or for conceiving or for ovulating, or something (probably nonsense), and looking at the moon I reckon its going to be full in the next couple of days, which is when I'm due to O ... !!!


----------



## LadyK

Oh yes, look at that, CD15! There's a few of us very close together then, we can agonise over the 2WW together!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray LadyK! 
I am already thinking about the tww and am only ovulating today... 
Hope you are right about the full moon. It is apparently true that lots of women go into labour when there is a full moon. My friend is a midwife and says that they all avoid being on call then as they will no doubt have to go into work!


----------



## hedgewitch

LadyK said:


> Hi all! I am on CD15 today (I think, I will have to wait to post this to check my ticker!). I was expecting a Peak today but got another High! Hmph! So that's 5 Highs so far. Which is what you are meant to get, it's just I've not had that many before (4 last cycle)! So hopefully tomorrow will give me a Peak, which although later than usual, at least means everything is normal! If it doesn't, well then I don't know what to think! So FX! Am having a stupid superstitious moment of thinking I've heard somehere that the full moon is meant to be a good for fertility or for conceiving or for ovulating, or something (probably nonsense), and looking at the moon I reckon its going to be full in the next couple of days, which is when I'm due to O ... !!!


Ladyk, it is the harvest moon over the next few days, REALLY good time, NO nonsense about it,xxx

piperette thanks for answering thats the temp i used in the end, xxx

clee, you are very welcome, harvest moon on the 4th, really good time,xxx


it is a well known fact that if your cycle coincided with the moon phases it is good, over hundreds of years this has been proven, many women alter their cycle to suit this purpose,xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi all

wow what a busy day post wise - am so happy when I get to log in and chill out reading everyone's posts 

Megg - I read about your Dr's appt - you have one crazy woman there. I would just try to get some useful help out of her - it's a shame you can't switch. Maybe she'll be better on the second visit. Fx'd!!! congrats on your peak, not sure if that is today though cos of the time diff. My bedside drawer is very dull compared to yours, Zestica, book, ear plugs, lip balm and bras  The essentials!

Tortoise - :hugs: I hope your AF is over soon 

Fran - Hello! hope you get your peak soon.

Broodybecks, MrsC and Bella's Mamma - congrats on your peaks

Lady K - I'm CD15 today and have had 5 days of highs no peaks too, I'm hoping for a peak tomorrow will keep my Fx'd for you too. It's so nice to have ppl at the same point in their cycles, we can all obsess together - hurrah.

Char63 and Wannabemama - hope you get on well with your little CBFM friend, may he bring you a swift :bfp:

Cleebyjeeby - I'm CD15 which is close to you, I hope you get your peak soon. 


on that note i have to head to bed, early start tomorrow :-( at least it means I'll take my temp at the right time.


----------



## char63

Thanks rabbittchild,so do I!!


----------



## Tulip

Hi all and welcome to the newbies. Fran, glad you're ok, understand the pissedoff feeling. Hugs for you.

Clee, we're cycle twins luvvie, day 13 and a peak. Reckon it's because I've been a good girl taking my prenatals.

Fluffy, hope yer head is better today x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

It has been a couple of days... guess I am feeling down and not really wanting to come on and chat because I am just in limbo waiting for my stupid period to come on! Almost 9days late, and more frustrated... think I will go to a walk in tomorrow morning and see what they can help me with. I am never a few days late and as of tomorrow it will be CD38 so it is very bizarre... Piperette and Mrs. N looks like we are all just waiting together :hissy: I officially reset my monitor today I figured the last few cycles have been so messed up and once AF comes I want to start from scratch! Sorry for the blah'ness... I should be more considerate!
Rabbit I am very sorry about your Grandad!
Megg your drawer looks exactly like mine, along with the rocks! Great minds think alike I guess :) I also read your other thread about the Dr. umm... she seems a little wacked no? lol Can you get another opinion? What is the next step for you now? Yay for your High, IMO you never know....
Yay for your Peak Tulip!
Tortie Sorry AF arrived!
Fran Glad to know you are not dead... I totally get your feeelings I am right there with ya... PM me if you ever wanna chat!
Welcome to all the newbies!!
xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Day 14 and still high! Its fifth high in a row? Is that ok? I'm starting to think I won't get a peak now maybe..... We'll see. We'll dtd tonight anyway so its every other day! Tulip + ladyk Glad I have cycle friends we can support each other in waiting for AF! (I don't call it 2ww as my cycles are short 25 days so luckily it never is quite that long to worry) however that probably means I have other problem like short LP..... Hey ho its friday so that's good! Have a good day folks xxx


----------



## tortoise

Morning ladies - just a quick post while i'm having breakfast. AF appeared to be a false alarm - has not appeared in full effect. So now i'm back to the waiting game.... CD39 grrrrrr.


----------



## Tulip

Clee don't panic I had 7 highs last month (1st on monitor). See what this cycle does before worrying about lp - pee wee just might not have picked up your lh surge this time and will try harder next cycle. Keep bd-ing!!

Tortie that's interesting. Could be good news then? FXd! Xx


----------



## cqueenie

HI Guys

Can you just use the sticks as OV tests, dropped my monitor in the toilet and now its not working- surprise surprise:blush:

I POAS anyway and there only seems to be one dark line where I think the 2nd line normally is so I was wondering if I was Oing this would be about day 19 for me???


----------



## char63

Oh no, I've dropped 2 mobiles down the toilet, bet your gutted!!
Im on cd 2 and wondering when the monitor tells you to test??


----------



## LadyK

Well girls I have no idea what is going on with my cycle this month! Just as I thought the monitor had got to know me, and I had got to know my cycles! I got another High today! That&#8217;s 6! So now if I get a Peak tomorrow that will put me on a 32 day cycle which is long for me. Can anyone remember whether those girls who didn&#8217;t get a Peak this month did at least get Highs, and how many they got before it went back to Low? I&#8217;ll try and look back through the posts later to see if I can find out! Mind you those who got no Peaks this month got BFPs so I&#8217;d be quite happy if that happened! I&#8217;m going to have no idea where I am in my cycle! Grrrrr! I&#8217;ve had CM from Saturday-Wednesday and not really noticed anything since Wednesday. Last night I had a chronic headache and felt a bit sick. This morning I&#8217;ve had slight cramps just like those you get when AF is on the way. WTF? I&#8217;m confused! Maybe my cycle is aligning itself to the Harvest Moon which is due on Sunday (I think?) so I&#8217;ll get Peaks tomorrow and Sunday! We&#8217;ve BD every other day since last Saturday and guess we&#8217;ll keep going until either I get a Peak or we&#8217;re fed up LOL!


----------



## Megg33k

Bella's Mamma - Didn't talk me through any options. Just wanted to tell me how important it was for me to consider IVF soon, because she can promise me that I will have babies if I put my trust in her. She can make it happen. (Read: I have insurance that will pay for IVF, so she should make sure and soak them for what she can. Also, her average patient age is 37, so a 28 yr old would help pad her success rate!) I'm not stupid enough to think that she was being sincere about jack or shite! LOL No real doc switch available either, as she's who I was assigned and no other clinics around here. I don't even know if there are other FS's at the clinic. *sighs*

Hedge - Really hoping O comes a few days later than expected on CD15 (Oct 4) now! FX'd!!! Finally found my ylang ylang, btw! Now to use it maybe! :hugs:

Rabbittchild - Yeah, crazy alright! I don't have any useful help to get out of her... she's intent on jumping pretty hardcore. I don't know that there will be a 2nd visit! My CBFM was actually still just a High. I'm hoping for a Peak soon! LOL @ my bedside drawer! I do what I can!

scorpiodragon - YAY! Someone else with rocks! Makes me feel better! :hugs: No real other opinion to get, just my own! I have enough opinion for a whole fleet of docs! :rofl: My next step is basically taking things into my own hands, and doing what I feel I need. I've been on my own with a lot of things for a long time, and there's no reason to stop now! I do my own electrical work, build my own computers, do my own taxes... why not be my own fertility specialist, right? :) Holding out hope for this cycle, if I ever get a Peak! :( Urine this morning was diluted, unfortunately. Did a back up OPK but even the control line was really light, and no test line. Thinking it was pants!

Cleebyjeeby - 5 Highs is a-okay! No worries!

Hoping for a Peak tomorrow or the next day! I'd have paid good money to have a good urine sample this morning! Oh well, right?!


----------



## LadyK

OK I have a couple of more questions! This place is so great for this! Megg I see you&#8217;ve mentioned &#8220;diluted urine&#8221;. I saw another post mentioning this the other day too (it may have been you again I can&#8217;t remember!). What do you mean by this exactly? I have drunk loads more water this cycle than last, could this be why my Monitor hasn&#8217;t detected my Peak? Is my urine too diluted? I&#8217;ve also noticed this cycle that when I POAS I have to pee for ages before the blue dye starts showing in the window. I&#8217;m sure in previous cycles this has been almost instantaneous. Any ideas anyone?

Also, I&#8217;ve just been to the loo, and noticed some more CM. I&#8217;m actually having difficulty determining what type my CM is! EWCM is quite obvious (and I&#8217;m sure I detected some of this last Saturday and on Wednesday), but the other types are not quite so obvious! The best way to describe what I have at the moment (and probably the type I detect the most) is like the trail a slug leaves behind! Yuk sorry TMI (although I know there&#8217;s an embargo on apologising for TMI but still!). How would you best describe this out of the &#8220;official&#8221; CM descriptions?

Thanks girls!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies,
Can I pick your brains?????
I know its different for everyone but what day does your m start flashing?
It's cd26 I had 3 highs in a row then a low then this morning m started flashing. Is this normal????


----------



## Megg33k

It depends on what it's gotten use to with you, I think. Mine didn't even start flashing last month. It was still asking for test sticks when I started! LOL

As for me, it's CD13 and still getting High... but my test stick was SO close to Peak. It might be my actual surge today... so, will use back up OPK later and see. I'd love to see a Peak though! It would make my day!!! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Evening all....

Well CD5 for me and im mega confused temp is sky high - (post ovulation temp) and my OPK this morning was nearly but not positive !

Could this be the Clomid - ive also had a mega headache since 2pm !


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, hun! That's your Clomid! You aren't supposed to start OPKing until 3 days after your last dose. It messes with temps and OPKs, because it makes your body go into overtime on LH and FSH production! Don't worry. Headache is Clomid too... those SUCK! :hugs: All is well! How's the Clomid treating you?


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hedge - Really hoping O comes a few days later than expected on CD15 (Oct 4) now! FX'd!!! Finally found my ylang ylang, btw! Now to use it maybe! :hugs:

thats good megg, and yes harvest moon is the best time, even if you have O make sure you still BD that night, glad you found the ylang ylang. as i said just make sure all the candles colours coincide with the aromas as they work well together, anything else i can help with give me a shout. still can't do the link thingy so i'm just gonna send you the article i wanted to show you, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

also it's cd6 for me tomorrow so does that mean i will be asked to POAS? if so i noticed pee wee turns itself off after a min of being switched on, so will it stay on till i have had chance to go the loo and i put the stick in or will it turn itself off? if it goes off and i put it back on will this mess the days up iykwim ie read cd7 instead of 6? or will it recognise i'm still on day 6?,xxx


----------



## Piperette

CD34 - still nothing new here. Mrs. N and scorpiodragon, keep us informed if there are any developments.

Megg, what do you mean by your "test stick was SO close to Peak"? Sorry if it is a stupid question, but I have not yet been able to use my little gadget yet.

Everyone else: Hope you are all okay today and looking forward to your weekend. :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs_N

I have the faintest shadow on a test, I'm fairly sure it's just an evap but I'll test again in another couple of days if no change.

Hedgewitch you can turn the monitor on & off as many times in a day as you like, it'll know it's still the same day :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Megg33k said:


> Yes, hun! That's your Clomid! You aren't supposed to start OPKing until 3 days after your last dose. It messes with temps and OPKs, because it makes your body go into overtime on LH and FSH production! Don't worry. Headache is Clomid too... those SUCK! :hugs: All is well! How's the Clomid treating you?

:dohh: well there goes me peeing on a stick and dragging hubby into bed sooner lol he will be gutted think he was up for it this weekend :haha:

Clomid is fine but just read the instructions and have to take tomorrow as well CD6 :thumbup:

Only real issue has been the headache today have had some nipping pains in ovaries but other than that been ok. Ive put my temps into FF it will go back to normal wont it lol !


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> Well girls I have no idea what is going on with my cycle this month! Just as I thought the monitor had got to know me, and I had got to know my cycles! I got another High today! Thats 6! So now if I get a Peak tomorrow that will put me on a 32 day cycle which is long for me. Grrrrr! Ive had CM from Saturday-Wednesday and not really noticed anything since Wednesday. Last night I had a chronic headache and felt a bit sick. This morning Ive had slight cramps just like those you get when AF is on the way. WTF? Im confused! Maybe my cycle is aligning itself to the Harvest Moon which is due on Sunday (I think?) so Ill get Peaks tomorrow and Sunday! Weve BD every other day since last Saturday and guess well keep going until either I get a Peak or were fed up LOL!

This is totally freaky, but I'm having exactly the same thing. 

Me and DH have BD every other day since I got highs. I've had 6 highs now, days 10-16 and today I thought I was going to throw up I felt so nauseated and ill and had cramps on one side of my abdomen and just felt generally icky. I have no idea what's going on with me, my temps look incomphrensible to me (am new to it though) and I'm worried if I'm going to ovulate. saying that, my first cycle was 32 days so I'm still in the running I guess. 

I hope you get a peak soon LadyK - and maybe CBFM can spare one for me too :winkwink:


----------



## Rabbittchild

fluffyblue said:


> Only real issue has been the headache today have had some nipping pains in ovaries but other than that been ok. Ive put my temps into FF it will go back to normal wont it lol !

I hope your head feels better soon


----------



## Rabbittchild

Mrs_N said:


> I have the faintest shadow on a test, I'm fairly sure it's just an evap but I'll test again in another couple of days if no change.

Fx'd for you :-D


----------



## Megg33k

Hedge - Everything coincides. The candles are all unscented, so the scents will be provided by incense for the first one and essential oil for the 2nd. Funny enough, I think I might actually O on Oct 4. So, I'm pretty happy right now. Figure we'll do that whole thing for tonight and the next 2 as well. I'm excited about it!

Fluffy - FF should straighten out after the Clomid doses are over. The headaches might stick around. And, that ovary feeling is just going to get more intense. But, it will all be worth it for a sticky bean! :hugs:

I'm pretty fond of my stick from this morning. It gives me great hope! I think I like my probable ovulation date on the Soy better than the Clomid. It's taking longer, which I would equate to a more mature egg... I hope! I don't actually know if that's true, but I'm going to tell myself that it is! LOL


----------



## FBbaby

Hello everyone, I don't come very often because of many pressures in life, but read you regularly. Mrs N, cross fingers for you that the line is going to get darker.

A quick question: Is it going to confuse peewee little brain cells if you don't wee on cd6? This is my 5th cycle on the monitor, fell pg first time using it but miscarry, and well, the excitement of poas and looking forward to seeing highs and peaks has died. This cycle, I am actually dreading going through the whole things again and am starting to find unhealthy comfort in week 1 and maybe an unconscious desire to stay there....because despite reminding myself on a number of times yesterday that today was pee day again, I went to the toilet this morning and totally forgot to poas. That would never have happened before!!! 

Anyway, cbfm experts, what do you think is the less evil decision: drink three teas in a row and poas anyway, knowing that wee will be much diluted and therefore not so accurate, or forget about today and start tomorrow. Not that it really matter as I am doomed to get a low. I have oved as early as dpo10 before, but even then, I had a low at cd6. 

Not easy to try to relax about ttc and not make it the focus of your life when you are reminded every morning of your fertility status!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi I've got my peak finally CD15 - 2 days earlier than before! So like you megg I'm excited as my 2nd peak will fall tom now on harvest moon (great for fertility) so fingers crossed! Good luck mrs N it all sounds very exciting! FBBaby I'm not sure which thing is best to do but try not to worry about it and just do what u want as you'll feel ur more in control of it (not it controlling you) hopefully..... I'm no cbfm expert but I'd like to think it won't make too much of a drama for it!! Hope that helps a bit xx


----------



## ginger91

Wanted to add another success with CBFM here (well, sort of). I used it for two months- during the first month I had high readings, then during the second month I got my two peak readings. My husband and I dtd each high day and on the second peak day (had a disagreement on first peak day so no sex). Got my BFP after second cycle. 

Unfortunately had a sad ending as had a mmc but I did get a BFP using the monitor.

Good luck to all those using one!
x


----------



## FBbaby

thanks clee. I did poas in the end and wee wasn't too diluted and the line on the right (the one we want as light as possible for a peak!!!) was as dark as ever, so I think it didn't matter that I used second pee and peewee will be none the wiser!!!

Hey for your peak, have a fab week-end!

ginger, so sorry your bfp had a sad ending. So similar to me, had my bfp first month using monitor (and first month trying) but ended up with m/c. 

Good luck with your decision as to whether to start ttc again or not.


----------



## LadyK

Ginger - Sorry for your loss and good luck this time round.

FB Baby - I would just POAS tomorrow. I don't suppose it will make much difference (but I'm not an expert either)!

Megg - Any thoughts on my diluted urine question?

Anyone - Can anyone help me correctly classify my CM?

As for me, well I got another High today! Not happy! WTF is going on? I did read the monitor's instructions and it says it can happen occassionally if you miss a test or do a test incorrectly (I don't think I have) or if you don't ovulate one month! I don't want to not ovulate one month! I want to ovulate tomorrow on the harves moon along with the rest of you so we can all continue our journey together! I've had CM since last Saturday so my body is giving me the correct signs. Well we've DTD every other day since last Saturday, didn't quite manage it last night (too tired) but did manage it again this morning! Will keep going for another couple of days but that will be it as don't think we can manage any more LOL! I will look back through the posts later to see what the other girls who didn't get Peaks said. Have a good weekend everyone!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

The lines on my stick have totally confused me actually! First cycle oestragen line on right v pale when got my peak - today its quite dark really but LH is v dark ! Doesn't make sense!!!??? Help! Is machine wrong/broken? Am I wrong/broken?!! X


----------



## LadyK

OK found the girlies who have got BFPs with no Peaks!

Twinmad had 23 lows with no peaks or highs.

The Stick had no peaks (don't know about highs). 

The Stick if you are out there can you remember how many lows/highs you got? 

Right better get dressed I suppose LOL!


----------



## Mrs_N

ginger sorry to hear about your loss :hugs:

well my temp went back down so I'm sure now that the 'line' was an evap and the high temps were an artefact due to being on nights. Just waiting for af to show up now, please send her my way, I am so ready to move inot the next cycle and the soy! 

cleebyjeeby step away from the lines! it's the monitor's job to interpret them!


----------



## FBbaby

Mrs N, sorry for that dreadful let down temp. Gosh those evaps are horrible, as if what you need is even more hope when you are already holding on to symptoms....

Clee, I had this too. My first time using the monitor (and getting a bfp), my oestrogen line was still quite dark with my first peak. Since then, they are much lighter. What I have noticed though is that I used to ovulate on second peak, but I'm sure I ovulate on first now. 

In any case, I think the machine is not as elaborate as we think. It gives you a high when oestrogen line gets slightly lighter (but can still be quite dark) and then move on analysing the LH line to give you peak and forget about the oestrogen. I guess it assume that oestrogen will go down as LH surge. 

LadyK, are you always regular? It very well could be that you are ovulating a bit later this cycle. The great thing about the monitor is that if/when this happens, you don't find yourself at the end of your cycle not understanding why you are a week late but not getting bfp which must be the most frustrating ttc situation.


----------



## LadyK

FBbaby said:


> LadyK, are you always regular? It very well could be that you are ovulating a bit later this cycle. The great thing about the monitor is that if/when this happens, you don't find yourself at the end of your cycle not understanding why you are a week late but not getting bfp which must be the most frustrating ttc situation.

I'm fairly regular. Have entered all my cycle start dates into FF since the beginning of 2008 and my longest cycle was 31 days and the shortest 27 days. My average has been 29 days. Since using the CBFM I've had one 16 day LP and two 15 day LP. SO. Assuming my longest cycle (31 days) minus my longest LP (16 days) this would put me at ovulating on CD15. Which was Thursday. 2 days ago. Even if I get a Peak tomorrow that would mean ovulating on CD19 giving me a 34 or a 35 day cycle. Not impossible I suppose, just unusual! We're going to keep BD'ing for a couple more days, as if I have missed my surge, then I'm sure I would have ovulated sometime during the last week, in which case we've got a good chance as BD'd every other day. If I haven't ovulated, at least if I suddenly get a Peak, we can have another go!


----------



## Megg33k

LadyK - I think I might have missed the diluted urine question... Or was it the one about using SMU instead of FMU? I don't think it would matter too much as long as you didn't drink a ton between the 2.

Cleeby - Not sure what to think about dark estrogen and dark LH. That's odd! YAY for 2nd Peak on Harvest Moon!

ginger - I didn't realize how it turned out. I'm so sorry! :hugs:

As for me, I'm on CD14. I got another High, but I think the stick is slightly more promising than yesterday. I hope to get a Peak tomorrow! Oh, I want a Peak. Can you give me a Peak? :( Please!


----------



## Piperette

CD35 and still waiting......:coffee:

Megg, you might have missed my question before, but I was wondering what you meant by your "test stick was SO close to Peak"? Sorry if it is a stupid question, but I have not yet been able to use my little gadget yet.


----------



## LadyK

Megg33k said:


> LadyK - I think I might have missed the diluted urine question... Or was it the one about using SMU instead of FMU? I don't think it would matter too much as long as you didn't drink a ton between the 2.

No worries! My question was what did you mean by diluted urine? I'm wondering if my monitor is giving me all Highs because my urine is diluted? I've been drinking loads more water this cycle and have had an extra cup of tea a day (as it's getting colder!) so wondered if this could be the problem? I assume SMU is second morning urine? I always use FMU (and haven't got up to pee in the night) so should be OK?


----------



## nicholatmn

I was planning on buying this, but I've heard that it's not really worth it and to continue the ic opks. :(


----------



## moggymay

Megg33k said:


> LadyK - I think I might have missed the diluted urine question... Or was it the one about using SMU instead of FMU? I don't think it would matter too much as long as you didn't drink a ton between the 2.
> 
> Cleeby - Not sure what to think about dark estrogen and dark LH. That's odd! YAY for 2nd Peak on Harvest Moon!
> 
> ginger - I didn't realize how it turned out. I'm so sorry! :hugs:
> 
> As for me, I'm on CD14. I got another High, but I think the stick is slightly more promising than yesterday. I hope to get a Peak tomorrow! Oh, I want a Peak. Can you give me a Peak? :( Please!

Dont want to be too superstitious Meg but tomorrow you have all the 3's on your timeline anniversary - if you get a peak I think it might mean the three of you (you, hubby and bubs) can stick a finger up at the doc this month - waste of space that she seems! 

Even soy has three letters. I reckon BFP for you this month...:dust:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Well girls, we are off tomorrow. Almost packed! 

3dpo for me and not even had a free second to so much as poke my boobs to see if they are sore yet! Thinking this trip will be good for taking my mind of the whole ttc thing.

I hope to pop in from time to time but not sure what Italian internet will be like... 

If not, when I come back I want to see you all with BFP's ok! (and I would like to tell you I have one too

Hedge - did you get my email yet? If not it was just thanking you for casting. I have resent it a couple of times and it has been returned. Weird as I was just pressing reply to your email...


----------



## debgreasby

Morning ladies,

Well, i'm still not 100% convinced, but i think i have my BFP on 2nd cycle using Herbert!

Check out my thread in the pregnancy test gallery for explanations and piccies!

Got 1 FRER left for tomorrow. Keep your FX'd for me please!!!


----------



## LadyK

Have a nice time Bella's Mamma! Here's hoping for lots of BFPs when you get back!

Well I got another High today! *sigh* I really do believe I have missed my Peak. I know I know I know we're not supposed to look at the lines on the sticks, BUT! I did keep the sticks from last cycle the day before peak and the 2 peaks. There are definitely two lines on the sticks, a darker one on my first peak. I've just looked back through all the sticks I've peed on this month (a lot!), and there are 3 with 2 lines on them, one darker than the others! But of course I don't know which days I peed on them LOL! I think I O'd on Thursday or Friday (CD15 or 16). From Monday-Thursday I had Watery CM and on Friday I had EWCM and not noticed anything since. On Thursday night I had a headache and felt sick and on Friday I had cramps. We DTD on Wednesday night and Saturday morning, I am worried that we missed the boat as we didn't DTD on either Thursday or Friday! Well we did try Friday night but were both too knackered LOL! Just have to wait and see I suppose! Happy Harvest Moon Day everyone, and happy BD'ing to those O'ing today!


----------



## LadyK

debgreasby said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, i'm still not 100% convinced, but i think i have my BFP on 2nd cycle using Herbert!
> 
> Check out my thread in the pregnancy test gallery for explanations and piccies!
> 
> Got 1 FRER left for tomorrow. Keep your FX'd for me please!!!

OMG congrats! FX'd!


----------



## LadyK

debgreasby said:


> Morning ladies,
> 
> Well, i'm still not 100% convinced, but i think i have my BFP on 2nd cycle using Herbert!
> 
> Check out my thread in the pregnancy test gallery for explanations and piccies!
> 
> Got 1 FRER left for tomorrow. Keep your FX'd for me please!!!

P.S. You'll have to let us know when you did the BD (ie which High & Peak days) so we can try the same!


----------



## Mrs_N

Have a wondeful time away Bella's Mamma!
debgreasby wow, congrats, off to have a sneak at your thread! :wohoo:
LadyK would the monitor not be showing low now if you ahve had your peak?


----------



## LadyK

Mrs_N said:


> Have a wondeful time away Bella's Mamma!
> debgreasby wow, congrats, off to have a sneak at your thread! :wohoo:
> LadyK would the monitor not be showing low now if you ahve had your peak?

No the problem is it hasn't given me a Peak! I'm on my eight day of Highs! So I think its missed it!


----------



## debgreasby

My chart is in my siggy ...

BD CD 10, 11, 12 HIGH
BD CD13, 14 PEAK

missed CD15 then BD cd 16 LOW.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Oh wow - well done debgreasby ! 2nd cycle!!! That's what I'm on so you've given me hope except we haven't bd'd each high but every other! I feel atuned to you in a way as I work in sutton in ashfield + live in nottm so this seems v special that uv got your BFP so quickly with cbfm! I'm off to look at ur piccie now on gallery! Congrats! Xx clee xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Bella's Mamma said:


> Well girls, we are off tomorrow. Almost packed!
> 
> 3dpo for me and not even had a free second to so much as poke my boobs to see if they are sore yet! Thinking this trip will be good for taking my mind of the whole ttc thing.
> 
> I hope to pop in from time to time but not sure what Italian internet will be like...
> 
> If not, when I come back I want to see you all with BFP's ok! (and I would like to tell you I have one too
> 
> Hedge - did you get my email yet? If not it was just thanking you for casting. I have resent it a couple of times and it has been returned. Weird as I was just pressing reply to your email...

no not received it as yet, but had some trouble with email and had to sort it yesterday so could be that, no worries about casting, was glad to help, quite a few ladies have asked me and seeing some positive results so hope everything goes well for you, Harvest moon tonight and was sitting quite high last night so great time, enjoy your holiday,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

LadyK said:


> Just have to wait and see I suppose! Happy Harvest Moon Day everyone, and happy BD'ing to those O'ing today!

hi LadyK been watching your posts for the last few days and didn't realise you too were a member of the craft as you mention the harvest moon alot, are you a solitary and what tradition do you follow? pm me some time,xxx


----------



## subaru555

Hey can I join you ladies?

I'm on my 1st cycle with cbfm, used it a few years ago but threw it out as got fed up!

I just got my first peak after having lows all cycle. I'm on CD18.

I'm also using instead cups this cycle.

x


----------



## debgreasby

Just got BFP on a Superdrug test, so starting to believe it now!

Yay!!


Sending :dust: to you all!


----------



## hedgewitch

debgreasby said:


> Just got BFP on a Superdrug test, so starting to believe it now!
> 
> Yay!!
> 
> 
> Sending :dust: to you all!

WOW!! Huge congrats to you, hope its a sticky bean,xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies hope we are all having a good weekend.

I am super dooper knackered today but temp is on decline so am hoping i may ovulate early again this month thanks to the Clomid.

When do you reckon my little friend will ask me to POAS this cycle whats the average cycle 3?

Hubbys just making me another :coffee: after a huge sunday lunch dont think I could envisage BD even if I was in the mood lol !


----------



## fluffyblue

debgreasby said:


> Just got BFP on a Superdrug test, so starting to believe it now!

Thats fantastic :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

I also read your BD plan and think this was my problem last cycle we gave up on 2nd peak and wish we had done day after but didnt dont know why :shrug:


----------



## debgreasby

I was worried we'd not done enough coz we didn't bd on day after OV, i was really down about it. Funny eh?


----------



## fluffyblue

subaru555 said:


> Hey can I join you ladies?
> 
> I'm on my 1st cycle with cbfm, used it a few years ago but threw it out as got fed up!
> 
> I just got my first peak after having lows all cycle. I'm on CD18.
> 
> I'm also using instead cups this cycle.
> 
> x

:hi::hi::hi: and welcome to this thread its my favourite on BnB

Can I just ask whats an "instead cup"


----------



## fluffyblue

debgreasby said:


> I was worried we'd not done enough coz we didn't bd on day after OV, i was really down about it. Funny eh?

Yeah on 1st cycle with CBFM I got PG and BD on the day after 2nd peak and day after that (sadly lost it) but it shows it works !

Think its a case of BD on 1st peak, 2nd peak, day after and day after that !


----------



## Mrs_N

debs a massive :happydance: congrats to you! so exciting! 
subaru welcome :wave: good luck, hope your cbfm doesn't frustrate you so much this time around!


----------



## LadyK

hedgewitch said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Just have to wait and see I suppose! Happy Harvest Moon Day everyone, and happy BD'ing to those O'ing today!
> 
> hi LadyK been watching your posts for the last few days and didn't realise you too were a member of the craft as you mention the harvest moon alot, are you a solitary and what tradition do you follow? pm me some time,xxxClick to expand...

Oooo sorry you've lost me LOL! I had just heard that full moons were supposed to be associated with ovulation/fertility and had got excited because I thought I might O when the full moon was. I didn't know when it was or that it was a Harvest Moon. I don't actually know what that is! I think it was you who mentioned it was a Harvest Moon and very special and I got over excited and kept going on about it! But I don't actually know anything! I think I O'd on Thu or Fri anyway so missed it bah!


----------



## vkj73

i'm on cd23. i'm assuming i'll be getting all lows from here on out. dh and i haven't dtd since tues. good news is, we did it thurs (high) - sun (peak) - tues (peak):thumbup:

fxd for all the gals with + symptoms and congrats to the :bfp:s.


sending you tons of :dust: from the west :winkwink:


----------



## Rabbittchild

debgreasby said:


> Just got BFP on a Superdrug test, so starting to believe it now!

congrats on your :bfp: awesome news x


----------



## Rabbittchild

ARGHH I am very close to harming my little white friend. I'm CD18 i think now and no peak. Even with a 32 day cycle, its cutting it a bit fine. I guess I'm not clear of the BCP after all. *sighs* to top it all off DH is having a crap day and doesn't feel like bding. 

My temps look odd too, can anyone help? I wake up every hour or half hour between 3am and whenever I get up, could that be why they look odd? I know I've taken some at different times but I've adjusted them and it still looks inconclusive.


ginger - was sorry to hear about your loss *hugs*
Mrs N - Hope you're alright, wishing AF visits you swiftly
Subaru - welcome :-D
for all those ladies with peaks - good luck!


----------



## Piperette

CD36 for me and still no sign of either O or AF...:coffee:

Bella's Mamma, have a lovely holida and time off from the CBFM.
debgreasby, congrats on your news. :thumbup:
subaru555, welcome.
fluffyblue, I think there is a thread here about the Softcups. https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/173508-softcups.html
Rabbitchild, don't harm your little white friend. Fingers crossed you will get some highs and peaks soon. Maybe your cycle will be longer than 32 days this month?


----------



## Megg33k

Piperette - When I said it was "SO close to Peak," I meant that I'm a rule breaker and read my own sticks even after the machine has done it's thing. My surges aren't very strong, and only being on the 2nd month of CBFM, it hasn't quite figured out what my Peak sticks will look like compared to what it "expects" a Peak stick to look like. In theory, a Peak stick should have a pretty faint estrogen line (furthest from wick), and a fairly strong LH line (closest to wick). My Peaks are really more of a mid-colored estrogen line and a light mid-range LH line. So, they're almost the same color on my surge instead of having the LH line darker than the estrogen (which never happens for me). So, I was hoping it would figure it out this cycle. But, no such luck. My 2 good sticks were CD13 and CD14, today (CD15) was going back toward the Low end of things.

LadyK - By diluted urine, I mean that I drank a LOT of fluids before bed that night and the next morning my urine was nearly clear. LOL So, it wasn't an accurate reading. I kind of wish I could go back in time and see what it would have been that day, tbh!

Deb - CONGRATS! :hugs: I'm so excited that you finally got your :bfp:! You were one of the first people I remember when joining the board a couple of months ago and how nice you were to me! So, that's really wonderful news and I was very happy to hear it!


----------



## EmmaM2

Hi everyone, i have been in australia for the last 3 weeks hence my disapearance. I can't back read all the threads but i see there are a lot of newbies which is great. Also huge congrats deb! very exciting. Have we had any other bfp's in the last month? 

I am fairly convinced i caught it this month. I had a lot of signs (which i ignored) and my period was 4 days late but sadly not to be. I never tested as we were away and i was suprisingly unobsessive but everything felt different. Oh well. on to this month. I haven't started poas yet even though i am on cd11 as i have ran out of sticks but will grab some today and reunite with my little white friend. Hope all is well with everyone.


----------



## hedgewitch

EmmaM2 said:


> Hi everyone, i have been in australia for the last 3 weeks hence my disapearance. I can't back read all the threads but i see there are a lot of newbies which is great. Also huge congrats deb! very exciting. Have we had any other bfp's in the last month?
> 
> I am fairly convinced i caught it this month. I had a lot of signs (which i ignored) and my period was 4 days late but sadly not to be. I never tested as we were away and i was suprisingly unobsessive but everything felt different. Oh well. on to this month. I haven't started poas yet even though i am on cd11 as i have ran out of sticks but will grab some today and reunite with my little white friend. Hope all is well with everyone.

good morning clearblue wonders,
hope everyone is doing well today. Emma welcome back and so sorry to hear that, hope this month is your month,

just a quick question, is it normal to have raised temps during AF for them to then drop again after the witch leaves town? hedgewitch chart 
my temp dropped this morning and still reading low on pee wee so not much else to report but just wondered if this was normal lol.xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> just a quick question, is it normal to have raised temps during AF for them to then drop again after the witch leaves town? hedgewitch chart
> my temp dropped this morning and still reading low on pee wee so not much else to report but just wondered if this was normal lol.xxx

Yes, that looks normal to me.

**

Hey everyone, just popping in to say hello. 2nd Peak day today, it's the big O day and we've already strumped once. I've been taking my vitamins, used Pre-seed, had lots of sex and made sure I have an orgasm after he's come (for the cervix-dipping action). Frankly, there's not much more I can do. So as from tomorrow, back in the 2WW again.


----------



## debgreasby

Good luck Fran :)


----------



## fluffyblue

[QUOTE
good morning clearblue wonders,
hope everyone is doing well today. Emma welcome back and so sorry to hear that, hope this month is your month,

just a quick question, is it normal to have raised temps during AF for them to then drop again after the witch leaves town? hedgewitch chart 
my temp dropped this morning and still reading low on pee wee so not much else to report but just wondered if this was normal lol.xxx[/QUOTE]

Hi Hedge hope you well, my chart looks like yours. Had high temps till AF finishd and they are now getting back to normal. I didnt have the dip at end of last cycle to signify AF was coming. Im still low on CD8 and its boring me now :dohh:


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone

Fran - good luck in the 2WW
Deb - huge congrats - fab news.

AF finally came for me at the weekend - so last cycle was 41 days. Last three have been 42, 31 and then 41. Like how do you plan with that?

I'm umming and ahhing about this cycle. If I conceive this cycle my due date will be my sister in law's wedding day where I am bridesmaid. I think going into labour may steal their thunder somewhat.

And secondly I'm trying to change jobs and have various interviews set up in the next three weeks so turning up at a new job PG probably isn't a good plan.

However, my peak week this month should be while hubby and I are staying at a lovely farmhouse in France - utterly romantic and no better place to make babies.

So what do I do? Hubby is saying we should keep trying this month and I shouldn't base my life around other people's weddings and so on. But the sensible side of me is thinking I ought to leave little white box in a drawer this month...


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> [QUOTE
> good morning clearblue wonders,
> hope everyone is doing well today. Emma welcome back and so sorry to hear that, hope this month is your month,
> 
> just a quick question, is it normal to have raised temps during AF for them to then drop again after the witch leaves town? hedgewitch chart
> my temp dropped this morning and still reading low on pee wee so not much else to report but just wondered if this was normal lol.xxx

Hi Hedge hope you well, my chart looks like yours. Had high temps till AF finishd and they are now getting back to normal. I didnt have the dip at end of last cycle to signify AF was coming. Im still low on CD8 and its boring me now :dohh:[/QUOTE]

Hi fluffyblue
Not too bad thanks, hope ur good.
Oooh your cd8 too same as me, cycle buddies lol, pee wee still showing low for me too and yes it's boring!!xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just wanted to pop on real quick and say hello! 
Not much going on here CD41 and no sign of AF... I am so gutted and frustrated 

Congrats Deb!


----------



## KnitWit

Hello all, quick question!

My CBFM just arrived in the post this morning and im eager to set it going but I need a little help. 

AF is currently 3 days late and showing no signs of appearing and since I have tested BFN im assuming I am missing a period this month. (Has happened before) So should I just set the monitor away now as day 3? Can I even do that? Ive skimmed over the instructions but haven't actually put the batteries in yet lol.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

KnitWit said:


> Hello all, quick question!
> 
> My CBFM just arrived in the post this morning and im eager to set it going but I need a little help.
> 
> AF is currently 3 days late and showing no signs of appearing and since I have tested BFN im assuming I am missing a period this month. (Has happened before) So should I just set the monitor away now as day 3? Can I even do that? Ive skimmed over the instructions but haven't actually put the batteries in yet lol.

No, I really wouldn't do that. You do need to wait until you've had a proper period, otherwise the readings may be wrong. Sorry.


----------



## subaru555

Day 2 of peaks today :)

Thanks, but it wasn't so much the monitor that frustrated me years ago - it was the not getting pregnant part.

Feeling more positive now though.


----------



## lili24

Rabbittchild said:


> I'm CD18 i think now and no peak. Even with a 32 day cycle, its cutting it a bit fine.


Hi girls,

The cycle I got BFP, I did not get a peak at all, it seems the CBFM is not always as accurate as we would like to think......... Don't give up! 

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## char63

lili24 said:


> Rabbittchild said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD18 i think now and no peak. Even with a 32 day cycle, its cutting it a bit fine.
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> The cycle I got BFP, I did not get a peak at all, it seems the CBFM is not always as accurate as we would like to think......... Don't give up!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Thats a bit dis=hartening, after all, its not a cheap toy is it!!
Im on CD5 and waiting for it to tell me to start testing.


----------



## fluffyblue

:pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop::pop:


This waiting is soooooooooooooooooooooooo boring....

Wots for tea... we having bubble n squeak !


----------



## LadyK

lili24 said:


> Rabbittchild said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD18 i think now and no peak. Even with a 32 day cycle, its cutting it a bit fine.
> 
> 
> Hi girls,
> 
> The cycle I got BFP, I did not get a peak at all, it seems the CBFM is not always as accurate as we would like to think......... Don't give up!
> 
> :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

CD19 today and still no Peak! How about you Rabbittchild? I'm hoping to follow in the footsteps of the two girlies who got BFPs with no Peaks! Perhaps that's the secret LOL!


----------



## LadyK

LadyK said:


> OK found the girlies who have got BFPs with no Peaks!
> 
> Twinmad had 23 lows with no peaks or highs.
> 
> The Stick had no peaks (don't know about highs).
> 
> The Stick if you are out there can you remember how many lows/highs you got?
> 
> Right better get dressed I suppose LOL!

Just found my post about the 2 ladies who got no Peaks. Didn't realise you hadn't either Lillii! So that's 3! Damn maybe that means I won't be the third one lucky LOL!


----------



## Mrs_N

good luck to all those catching the egg right around now! :dust:

as for me cd47 ladida ladida
no sign of af, not a tinged cm in sight :rofl: 
have had some very very light shadows on hpts, putting them down to evaps, but will test again at the end of the week in case i miraculously ov'd during our holiday when I wasn't temping!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Evening all!

Ooooohhhh mrs N, that sounds a bit promising .......good luck! 

Hello Fran, nice to see your post - good luck with 2 ww

I have bd'd last night and night before on the 2 peaks and now it's more bd'g tonight on the high after the peak - I might even insist on once more for luck tom night too!!!! Poor partner is shattered!!! Is it just me or does the science of it all take the spontaneity out of it and therefore it becomes a bit regimented and hard to muster up the effort. It seems so out of context sometimes (iykwim) and false - we're really struggling with that side of things and I wondered if it's just me and my partner - whether maybe we have a problem - or do others find it kills the romance/urge? Just a thought...... we get on with it because we want a baby and we have to (but i find the _having to _a bit depressing - a double edged sword)

Hope you enjoyed your bubble and squeak fluffyblue - haven't had that since about 1976 - i must do that one night - yum!

We've had stir fry veg + noodles in amoy sauce (nice) ..... about to have a muller corner yoghurt!

xx


----------



## fluffyblue

OMG ladies I just heard some awful news about Urchin unfortunately she lost her baby as a MMC im gutted for her, she was a massive support on here for me. I just dont know what to say. 

i dont think she wll post in here but if you want to message her the post is on May babies on first trimester xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Oh no - that's so sad - I remember Urchin being one of the first lady's posts I'd read back in August and her advice was really useful - she was very supportive and helpful - I found that too when I joined end of August........ life is so crap sometimes

x C x


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> CD19 today and still no Peak! How about you Rabbittchild? I'm hoping to follow in the footsteps of the two girlies who got BFPs with no Peaks! Perhaps that's the secret LOL!

CD19 and no peak, just stupid highs! Fx'd for you
I'm hoping we might be lucky too despite not getting peaks. Although I don't feel encouraged by my temps, I'm thinking that I might not OV this month :-(

Myself and DH were so exhausted after last week that we skipped BDing on Friday and only just about managed Saturday (we had a friend over who wouldn't go home!) I'm sure he'll be shattered from work tonight too...

meh I need to get me some PMA!


----------



## Tulip

OMG that's terrible news :( :( Poor Urch, she is the life and soul. Shall indeed message her. Hope she feels she can return to the fold soon.....

Clee, I know EXACTLY what you mean about the Having To. I'll be frank with you girls, DH and I don't feel the need to have sex a lot, we love each other immensly but work hard and don't really have much energy to spare!! So lovemaking is kind of saved up for fertile times. And it can be hard to muster up the energy, and is a bit of an effort sometimes! That sounds terrible.... but I think you know what I mean.


----------



## fluffyblue

It puts things into perspective sometimes as to how close you just begin to feel for people on here, even though ive never met all you ladies i get more moral support unbiased support on here than I do my own family sometimes and its all non judgemental at time. urch was a breath of fresh air on here, i feel so sorry for her and mr urch right now cus I know just how much this meant. Wish I could give her a big hug right now.


----------



## Tulip

Likewise. We are v lucky to have all this support around us. (My mum still thinks we're 'trying too hard'. WTF??)

Fluffy, how's your head at the moment? Clomid headache gone?


----------



## fluffyblue

Yes I think so but am also a little concerned as normally i get a line on my OPK all cycle long but for some reason this time they are completely blank bar control line !.

Not reading to much into it as usually around day 9/10 they start getting darker but CBFM hasnt kicked in yet !


----------



## hedgewitch

just seen Urchins post, terrible news, i didn't know her very well as she moved over not long after i joined but i can truly feel for her,xxxx


----------



## LadyK

Oh god I'm so sorry to hear about Urch! I did read some of her posts on the May Babies thread and she was concerned that the baby had stopped growing and she was hoping to go for a scan this week. I've been thinking of her a lot as she is the same age as me and trying for #1 and has now experienced the thing that we all dread the most. Poor poor Urch! 

I know about the "having to" feeling too! Neither me or OH have a particularly strong sex drive, we are happy with once a week, and it seems like such hard work during the "right time" rather than fun and spontaneous! I think we both look forward to the 2WW LOL! Rabbittchild we were the same, we did try on Friday but were so exhausted we gave up! Just about managed it on Saturday morning! Perhaps its a Surrey thing this no Peaks malarky!


----------



## cheerfulangel

Rabbittchild said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> CD19 today and still no Peak! How about you Rabbittchild? I'm hoping to follow in the footsteps of the two girlies who got BFPs with no Peaks! Perhaps that's the secret LOL!
> 
> CD19 and no peak, just stupid highs! Fx'd for you
> I'm hoping we might be lucky too despite not getting peaks. Although I don't feel encouraged by my temps, I'm thinking that I might not OV this month :-(
> 
> Myself and DH were so exhausted after last week that we skipped BDing on Friday and only just about managed Saturday (we had a friend over who wouldn't go home!) I'm sure he'll be shattered from work tonight too...
> 
> meh I need to get me some PMA!Click to expand...

Oh, hope I can help with some PMA...Hang in there.. I thought I wasn't going to ovulate this month as last week I was on CD38 and little white friend had given up on me. Well..last week I got EWCM and started temping (36.10 regular for 4 days) so i thought what the hell, lets get to strumping incase body is having a late surge. Weds had temp drop 36.07 and then Thurs it rose to 36.30 and today 36.48 so am positive that I did ovulate, around CD41. 

So now in the 2ww with you Sue..and by the sounds of it lots of us will be too! I wonder if my body was being affected by the harvest moon...is it possible that it has an effect on cycles and thats why i'm later this month? 

Such sad news,I was so sorry to hear about our lovely Urchin..I hope she knows we are here to support her. Her support and wisdom on here have been amazing and she certainly is one of the reasons so many of us came on and joined this post. Urchin & Mr Urchin will be in my thoughts and sending them positive thoughts :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hi Emma, sorry to hear that i hope this month is yours xx

Tortoise - I agree with your DH, you might as well try, or maybe just relax a bit more this month? Although it will probably be sods law, when you're hoping you don't get your :bfp: you will :-D

Hey Fran, good luck in the TWW Fx'd for you

ScorpioDragon - I hope AF comes soon for you

MrsN - Fx'd for you

char - you must be itching to POAS! :-D

Cleeby - I'm with you on the being knackered front!  you'll be glad of the TWW! I do find it a bit mechanical at times but it actually helps us as we had some probs in the past with things.

So sad to hear about Urchin, I remember seeing some of her posts and getting her :bfp: life surely does suck.


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> Rabbittchild we were the same, we did try on Friday but were so exhausted we gave up! Just about managed it on Saturday morning! Perhaps its a Surrey thing this no Peaks malarky!

Maybe there is something in the water preventing us? 

I'm hoping DH can muster up some energy tonight, doubtful though. We both have quite low sex drives atm (me historically, him recently) so like you've all said it IS so hard to get the energy to do it. - I'm so glad I'm not the only one :-D Although recently I've felt more like doing it and just been rebuffed - which isn't cool either *sighs* 

am so glad I have found BnB for support though, you guys are all awesome!


----------



## LadyK

We've actually given up DTD! I'm pretty sure I O'd last Thursday or Friday going by my body signs. I've had very little CM of any description since Friday and I had a lot up until then. I just reckon my wee friend missed it. I did reread the instructions the other day and realised I'm supposed to POAS for 15 seconds. Well I'm pretty sure I was POAS for a lot less than that so maybe it didn't have enough pee to detect my surge! I don't wany Peaks now because that means I have to muster up the energy for 3 more days of BD'ing and means I'm going to have a v long cycle! So long live the Highs LOL!


----------



## Rabbittchild

cheerfulangel said:


> Oh, hope I can help with some PMA...Hang in there.. I thought I wasn't going to ovulate this month as last week I was on CD38 and little white friend had given up on me. Well..last week I got EWCM and started temping (36.10 regular for 4 days) so i thought what the hell, lets get to strumping incase body is having a late surge. Weds had temp drop 36.07 and then Thurs it rose to 36.30 and today 36.48 so am positive that I did ovulate, around CD41.

Thank you! It's so good to read other's experiences and get some hope back. I will have my Fx'd for you that it's your month. Will just keep temping and peeing on the CBFM and hopefully I'll get a peak - will probably fall down in shock, or start yelling and scare the cats. Best head to bed, hopefully DH will find the energy to be in the mood. :winkwink:


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> . I just reckon my wee friend missed it. I did reread the instructions the other day and realised I'm supposed to POAS for 15 seconds. Well I'm pretty sure I was POAS for a lot less than that so maybe it didn't have enough pee to detect my surge!

Oh crap!!! this might explain things. I could have sworn the instructions said 3 seconds. Maybe I haven't wee'd on them enough :doh: Will have to run and check now.

Hopefully you'll be in your TTW and you can chill and forget :sex: til after AF and the whole cycle begins again :-D


----------



## LadyK

BAH why is my stupid ticker saying I am on CD18 when I am on CD19? God no wonder I'm all over the place!


----------



## LadyK

Rabbittchild said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> . I just reckon my wee friend missed it. I did reread the instructions the other day and realised I'm supposed to POAS for 15 seconds. Well I'm pretty sure I was POAS for a lot less than that so maybe it didn't have enough pee to detect my surge!
> 
> Oh crap!!! this might explain things. I could have sworn the instructions said 3 seconds. Maybe I haven't wee'd on them enough :doh: Will have to run and check now.
> 
> Hopefully you'll be in your TTW and you can chill and forget :sex: til after AF and the whole cycle begins again :-DClick to expand...

I know crap isn't it! I remember weeing on the sticks each day and wondering why the blue dye wasn't travelling up the window! So I would then wee on them a bit more until it did! But in total I probably only weed for between 5-10 seconds max! The last 2 days I have weed on them until I've run out of wee so now they are probably over dosed! :haha: Well no more :sex: for us unless a Peak shows up! Well for the next few days anyway we're still exhausted from last week!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Ladyk i've just checked the manual, it says the hold the stick in the stream of urine for 3 seconds. Its 15 seconds if you collect the urine in a pot. I think we're peeing ok ;) best run dh is shutting down but just wanted to let you know what the manual said before morning :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

OH NO! Poor Urch! I talked to her in PM through most of the cycle that she got her +. We've talked quite a lot since then too! That makes me ill to read. I have to go find her post and message her. I'm gutted for her! :(

I'm on CD16, and I had definite O pains at about 4:30am... then temp bottomed out this morning. So, hopefully it will reflect O in my morning temp! FX'd!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> I'm on CD16, and I had definite O pains at about 4:30am... then temp bottomed out this morning. So, hopefully it will reflect O in my morning temp! FX'd!

Good luck Meg


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, sweets! :)


----------



## Rabbittchild

I got my peak!!

https://lh3.ggpht.com/_EDPr6e-1DzE/Ssr9sHv4YdI/AAAAAAAADzk/TukBykxO9ok/IMG00231.jpg

OMG was so happy! I love my little CBFM, I'm so sorry I doubted it. 

Thank you to everyone for keeping me sane and the PMA - now I'd best get my butt to work


----------



## tortoise

Jen - that sounds promising. I'm sure you wouldn't get that many evaps. Fingers firmly crossed for you


----------



## char63

Nice one Rabbit, bet your well pleased!!
I done my first ever wee test this morning,how exciting!!


----------



## hedgewitch

FX'd for you megg,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey ladies. Bit consternated this morning - had my second peak yesterday but no temp rise today. Humph.


----------



## LadyK

Rabbittchild said:


> Ladyk i've just checked the manual, it says the hold the stick in the stream of urine for 3 seconds. Its 15 seconds if you collect the urine in a pot. I think we're peeing ok ;) best run dh is shutting down but just wanted to let you know what the manual said before morning :hugs:

Oh I must have been tired when I read that then! Well CD20 today and STILL High! But today I seem to have increased CM and a bit of cramping. So Im either CD20 with no O, or Im approx 4 or 5 DPO, and symptom spotting! Anyway Ive got a transvaginal scan booked for Weds 21st Oct (just a routine one to check Im in full working order LOL!), so if no Peak or Period or BFP by then hopefully they will be able to give me a clue as to what the hell is going on! Only 2 weeks to wait argh! At least Im on holiday for some of that time!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello ladies well I just had THE MOST BORING day ever (sorry had to over analyse that as it was so boring) but on a positive, first high on my machine and temp remained low thank goodness, got definate pains today and OPK getting a colour to it so some movement in the fluff household but am gonna BD tonight instead of tomorrow cus gotta pick someone up at airport at half 6 tommorrow morning !


----------



## moggymay

Wow you go away for a few days and the posts soon mount up!

Anybody able to offer some advice please? Had our first appt with FS today - we saw them when ttc#1 but we feel PG with DS before we got to the results and nitty gritty. They say we are both fine! OH had fab swimmers and although I have PCOS it doesnt seem to be affecting anything re ttc since I had DS - only thing is we are still ttc#2 and it has now been 14 months in which time we have had mc (Nov last year) and nowt since.

He is going to arrange all tests etc to be rerun but is it likely they will show any difference to last time? Also have to have the bloods done again but he kept saying day 2-5 and day 21 and Im sure i read on here that they are generic days so when should i actually get the bloods done?

Also this is cycle 2 with Hermann (CBFM) and I got my first HIGH today CD12 - how many will it give cos last time my PEAK was CD20 and CD21? Want to make sure we BD on the right days - what is the consensus? Every other high and then every peak and both days after the second peak?

Trying not to focus too much on the ins and outs of it all but want to get it right as if get lucky now it will still be 3 year gap between DS and no2.

:dust: and PMA to all


----------



## LadyK

Well I don't know what's going on with me! Thought I had O pain earlier, was on the right hand side. Then half an hour later, same pain, on the left hand side! Been have AF like cramps all day. WTF? I'm so confused! Just going to have to wait and see how this month pans out but not feeling very hopeful as don't even know if I have O'd, or if I have when it was, aarrgghh!


----------



## cheerfulangel

Rabbittchild said:


> I got my peak!!
> 
> https://lh3.ggpht.com/_EDPr6e-1DzE/Ssr9sHv4YdI/AAAAAAAADzk/TukBykxO9ok/IMG00231.jpg
> 
> OMG was so happy! I love my little CBFM, I'm so sorry I doubted it.
> 
> Thank you to everyone for keeping me sane and the PMA - now I'd best get my butt to work


AHhhh..thats good news!!! Hope your feeling full of energy and get strumping quick!!! Lets hope it's the month for us both, had another temp rise today, 36.57 which I think is high? Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## cheerfulangel

Megg33k said:


> OH NO! Poor Urch! I talked to her in PM through most of the cycle that she got her +. We've talked quite a lot since then too! That makes me ill to read. I have to go find her post and message her. I'm gutted for her! :(
> 
> I'm on CD16, and I had definite O pains at about 4:30am... then temp bottomed out this morning. So, hopefully it will reflect O in my morning temp! FX'd!

Def got fingers crossed for you Meg...hope temps rise tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## cheerfulangel

LadyK said:


> Well I don't know what's going on with me! Thought I had O pain earlier, was on the right hand side. Then half an hour later, same pain, on the left hand side! Been have AF like cramps all day. WTF? I'm so confused! Just going to have to wait and see how this month pans out but not feeling very hopeful as don't even know if I have O'd, or if I have when it was, aarrgghh!

Do you temp LadyK? I can't remember if you do. It is a great way to find out if you have ovulated and if not you might be having another surge later on in the month. Hope you are having ovulation pains...or else get in the red bull for energy..it'll give you wings!!!!! :kiss:


----------



## Piperette

CD38 for me today and still nothing. :nope:

I am starting to get a bit fed up now, it is the waiting that gets to me. Plus the fact that I am not even sure what I am waiting for (O or AF).


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> Well CD20 today and STILL High! But today I seem to have increased CM and a bit of cramping. So I&#8217;m either CD20 with no O, or I&#8217;m approx 4 or 5 DPO, and symptom spotting! Anyway I&#8217;ve got a transvaginal scan booked for Weds 21st Oct (just a routine one to check I&#8217;m in full working order LOL!), so if no Peak or Period or BFP by then hopefully they will be able to give me a clue as to what the hell is going on! Only 2 weeks to wait argh! At least I&#8217;m on holiday for some of that time!

Hmm it seems confusing, every time I get an ache or a pain I wonder what it means, OV/AF? maybe you'll get a late peak? I was so surprised by mine this morning. 

Good luck with the scan, hopefully it can give you some answers and some peace of mind. Are you going away on holiday or having some relaxing time at home?

Fx'd for late peak of :bfp: as those have to be better than AF


----------



## LadyK

cheerfulangel said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Well I don't know what's going on with me! Thought I had O pain earlier, was on the right hand side. Then half an hour later, same pain, on the left hand side! Been have AF like cramps all day. WTF? I'm so confused! Just going to have to wait and see how this month pans out but not feeling very hopeful as don't even know if I have O'd, or if I have when it was, aarrgghh!
> 
> Do you temp LadyK? I can't remember if you do. It is a great way to find out if you have ovulated and if not you might be having another surge later on in the month. Hope you are having ovulation pains...or else get in the red bull for energy..it'll give you wings!!!!! :kiss:Click to expand...

No I don't temp, that was one of the reasons for getting the monitor, so I didn't have to faff with all the other things! POAS and boom there's my answer LOL! Except not this month :-(


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hello CB-Wonders,

Hope you've all had a good day. 

Char63 - How was your first POAS? Do you find it easy to insert the stick in the machine? I have to have about 5 attempts every morning, but perhaps I'm just dumb 

Fran - I know nothing about temps but I hope yours was just a rogue reading. 

Fluffy - yay for your high, hope you had fun :sex: ;-)

Moggymay - Good luck with your tests, I hope they go well. Congrats on your high, I will have my Fx'd for you. With regards to BDing, we've done it every other day when I've had a high and we will do every peak day and probably the day after the last peak, then wait one day then once again or something. I don't know if that's right but it sounds like it might work!

Piperette - that must be so frustrating for you, I hope you get AF/Ov/BFP or something soon so you know what's going on. Do you temp? 

Cheerfulangel - I have my Fx'd for you that it's your month. I would also like to add that in honour of my peak me and DH will indeed strump away, he's scheduled it for 10pm, I tried to negotiate it to 9.45pm but he's having none of it! (no idea why btw)

I hope everyone has had a great day, am off to wait until I'm allowed to :sex:
:rofl:


----------



## LadyK

Rabbittchild said:


> LadyK said:
> 
> 
> Well CD20 today and STILL High! But today I seem to have increased CM and a bit of cramping. So Im either CD20 with no O, or Im approx 4 or 5 DPO, and symptom spotting! Anyway Ive got a transvaginal scan booked for Weds 21st Oct (just a routine one to check Im in full working order LOL!), so if no Peak or Period or BFP by then hopefully they will be able to give me a clue as to what the hell is going on! Only 2 weeks to wait argh! At least Im on holiday for some of that time!
> 
> Hmm it seems confusing, every time I get an ache or a pain I wonder what it means, OV/AF? maybe you'll get a late peak? I was so surprised by mine this morning.
> 
> Good luck with the scan, hopefully it can give you some answers and some peace of mind. Are you going away on holiday or having some relaxing time at home?
> 
> Fx'd for late peak of :bfp: as those have to be better than AFClick to expand...

Well maybe I am heading for a late peak but will be my longest cycle ever I reckon! Maybe my body is pyscologocoly (oh god I can never spell that word and I know that isn't anywhere near right!) winding me up by delaying O! Why do they do these things! I'm wondering what will happen once I've peed on 20 sticks, will the monitor give up asking for more, or ask me to continue? don't want to waste any more sticks! Going to Portugal next Wednesday for 4 days for some R&R and SUN yippee! Think I'll test when I get back just for the hell of it!


----------



## LadyK

Piperette said:


> CD38 for me today and still nothing. :nope:
> 
> I am starting to get a bit fed up now, it is the waiting that gets to me. Plus the fact that I am not even sure what I am waiting for (O or AF).

That's a bit how I feel at the moment! Not sure what I'm waiting for or whether I'm in the 2WW! I'm in limbo land!


----------



## Rabbittchild

LadyK said:


> Why do they do these things! I'm wondering what will happen once I've peed on 20 sticks, will the monitor give up asking for more, or ask me to continue? don't want to waste any more sticks! Going to Portugal next Wednesday for 4 days for some R&R and SUN yippee! Think I'll test when I get back just for the hell of it!

I was wondering what happens when you've used up 20 sticks and still not peaked - I guess that's why it says on the box that you should have a cycle of <40 days (or something)? I'm sure someone here is better qualified to answer that than me.

I hope you have fun in Portugal, maybe that will help, make you more relaxed and stuff. I think that there is a psychological effect, but it's so hard to be relaxed when all you want is a baby! :-D *hugs*


----------



## Piperette

Rabittchild, yes I am temping, but there is not really a lot to work with. Temps are fluctuating, but all quite low.

LadyK, hopefully your trip to Portugal will take your mind of things and you don't have to think too much about the whole waiting thing.


----------



## Megg33k

Rabbittchild - So, THAT is what a Peak looks like? Hmph... I hope to see one some day! LOL Congrats on it. Hope you catch the egg!

Thanks ladies! My temp did go up. Not as high as I'd like, but a definite rise. I'm hoping it goes up a bit more tomorrow. If not, that might confirm my low progesterone theory, and I have the cream just waiting to be used, if necessary. So, FX'd! I really hope that I wasted the money on it and never have to use it! LOL


----------



## moggymay

Thanks Rabbit - shock of my life this monring CD13 and Hermann showed me PEAK!!! What is going on??? It was 20/21 last cycle so really confused now, especially as only got one HIGH yesterday and day 3 of POAS!

Lady K - where in Portugal are you going? Cascais is my fave place, just outside Lisbon but gorgeous beaches and lots of things to go do and see. 

Fran/Megg - when in relation to CBFM peaks do I have the day 21 tests done? It is 7 days after peak#1 or after peak#2 - guess I should be grateful the doc pointesd out day 21 test isnt the day 21 specifically but 7 days after O but as i dont temp Im never sure when the actual O is with CBFM.

Have a good day all and PMA and :dust: all round.


----------



## Megg33k

No way to know for sure, moggymay. Sorry! Without temps... it's just guessing! I'd say maybe 7 days from the High following the Peaks?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'd say 7 days after the 2nd Peak. But don't worry, the exact, precise day isn't too important, as long as it's *around* 7 days post-ovulation.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I got my temp rise this morning, so I think I OV'd yesterday on the high day following the peaks. So 1 DPO for me. Here we go.


----------



## tallulababy

hi ladies, just a quick question.....:wacko:

1st month with using CBFM and got my peak days cd13 + cd14, from what day do i start counting dpo from??:dohh:

i'm now on cd16 so would i be 2 or 3 dpo?

Hope you ladies can help me out a little 

:hug: and:dust: to all

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tallulababy said:


> hi ladies, just a quick question.....:wacko:
> 
> 1st month with using CBFM and got my peak days cd13 + cd14, from what day do i start counting dpo from??:dohh:
> 
> i'm now on cd16 so would i be 2 or 3 dpo?
> 
> Hope you ladies can help me out a little
> 
> :hug: and:dust: to all
> 
> xx

It's impossible to say, I'm afraid. Do you take your temperature? The best way to pinpoint ovulation after the fact is to spot the temperature rise.


----------



## tallulababy

Sue Dunhym said:


> tallulababy said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, just a quick question.....:wacko:
> 
> 1st month with using CBFM and got my peak days cd13 + cd14, from what day do i start counting dpo from??:dohh:
> 
> i'm now on cd16 so would i be 2 or 3 dpo?
> 
> Hope you ladies can help me out a little
> 
> :hug: and:dust: to all
> 
> xx
> 
> It's impossible to say, I'm afraid. Do you take your temperature? The best way to pinpoint ovulation after the fact is to spot the temperature rise.Click to expand...

hi sue,

ye i do temp, cd 13/14/15 my temp was 96.80f and this morning it went up to 97.18f but my CBFM showed low fertility this morning :wacko:

hope that makes sense


----------



## Megg33k

tallulababy said:


> hi ladies, just a quick question.....:wacko:
> 
> 1st month with using CBFM and got my peak days cd13 + cd14, from what day do i start counting dpo from??:dohh:
> 
> i'm now on cd16 so would i be 2 or 3 dpo?
> 
> Hope you ladies can help me out a little
> 
> :hug: and:dust: to all
> 
> xx

It would be nothing but a guess. I would say to go with 1dpo. That way, at worst, you're later into the 2ww than you think you are and avoid testing early. :)

My temp went up again today! That means, that my temp isn't failing me. I'm certain of when O was... it was even from the left side! LOL So, I was hoping that my temp wouldn't fail me on it! FX'd for high again tomorrow so I can finally see crosshairs! :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

tallulababy said:


> hi sue,
> 
> ye i do temp, cd 13/14/15 my temp was 96.80f and this morning it went up to 97.18f but my CBFM showed low fertility this morning :wacko:
> 
> hope that makes sense

It says that ovulation takes place the day before the temperature shift occurs, so from your temps I would say you ovulated on CD15.


----------



## Tulip

Hi all, just checking in quickly (busy week).

YAY to all the peakers!
And YAY to all the post-ovs.
I can feel we're going to have another positive month.

I'm sure I've missed something... was Jen due to POAS??

Lots of love x


----------



## LadyK

Hi Moggymay - not heard of Cascais, we're off to Vilamoura in the Algarve to my parents apartment. Given the terrible weather at the moment I can't wait to sit on my @rse for a few days and do nothing in the sun!

Another day another High for me! CD21 now. Trying to decide whether to stop POAS for this cycle. I would have thought that if I had O'd and my monitor missed it that I would have gone to a Low by now? Does anyone know how long I will be asked to POAS? Or will it be until I press the m button LOL? Feeling really fed up with the whole thing! I'm having AF symptoms, feel crampy, in a bad/pressimistic/fed up mood, and incredibly tired. Even if my cycle is "average" this month I'm still not due for another 8 days!


----------



## moggymay

Im thinking maybe I should start doing temping alongside Herman - that way I will know when O actually is rather than lucky guessing with peak/high etc. Can anyone point me to a good starting reference point? Cheers x


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Im thinking maybe I should start doing temping alongside Herman - that way I will know when O actually is rather than lucky guessing with peak/high etc. Can anyone point me to a good starting reference point? Cheers x

I would sign up with www.fertilityfriend.com

They have a chart to use on there, into which you enter all your data. The good thing is as well when you sign up, they offer you a 20 lesson course in charting. I am finding it really informative and useful. I am currently on lesson 14.

They also analyse your chart for you, so if your chart looks like you have ovulated, it will tell you.


----------



## moggymay

LadyK said:


> Hi Moggymay - not heard of Cascais, we're off to Vilamoura in the Algarve to my parents apartment. Given the terrible weather at the moment I can't wait to sit on my @rse for a few days and do nothing in the sun!
> 
> Another day another High for me! CD21 now. Trying to decide whether to stop POAS for this cycle. I would have thought that if I had O'd and my monitor missed it that I would have gone to a Low by now? Does anyone know how long I will be asked to POAS? Or will it be until I press the m button LOL? Feeling really fed up with the whole thing! I'm having AF symptoms, feel crampy, in a bad/pressimistic/fed up mood, and incredibly tired. Even if my cycle is "average" this month I'm still not due for another 8 days!

Cascais is like the Cornwall of Portugal. The Portugese holiday there and it is a fab place much less touristy than the Algarve which is quite English.

CBFM will ask for 20 days or for 10 days depending on your cycle, keep with it my first cycle peak was cd20 and 21 so you may still get there. This cycle it has come today! Unfortunately hubby is out this evening but will pounce when he gets home lol.

I would say POAS til the 20 sticks run out then enjoy your hols!

Have a fab time, Im very jealous!

:happydance::dust:


----------



## fluffyblue

evening ladies hope we are all well.

Well day 10 for me and 2nd high managed a sly BD this avo

Am a bit sad as went to get my nails done today and a girl i haven't seen since I got pregnant in May was in as well and she is expecting to she found out same day as me in May and she got this huge bump :cry::cry: I would have been 25 weeks today didnt realise how quick it had gone :cry::cry:

Anyway managed to talk to her without crying in her face but had to tell her no more baby andthen it hit home and I cried in the car on the way home.. :cry:

Sometimes its just so sad if I hadnt had lost baby no 1 then maybe I wouldnt have had to suffer the losses of baby 2, 3 and 4 !


----------



## Mrs_N

Sorry I can't read through just a quick update:
I think I have ov'd!! :wohoo:
Thats the good news, bad news is that we only bd once in my fertile time.
Still, I have not been in a tww since April, so this is progress :rofl:
FF isn't confirming it prob because of the lack of data in the last couple of weeks but I have hit override & it all fits in on the overlay. :happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Oh fluffy that must have been awful, I'm so sorry xxx

Kate - the monitor will stop asking after you've done 20 sticks honey.


----------



## Tulip

Jen - I can understand the not bpthering to temp after all that time - blimey.

Hope you caught it!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello folks,

Hope everyone is well............. I am bit bored and want to poas but of course can't as im only 2 or 3dpo LOL (as far as im aware as only use cbfm and not a 'temper') Maybe i need to look into temping in the future, if cbfm isn't coming up with the goods! Touch wood I won't have to though. 

Lots of luck and babydust as usual to everyone on here - let's hope this waiting game hurries up and goes a bit quicker.... and im lucky as have short cycles - it's mind numbing and really frustrating! I hate waiting for anything so this ttc lark is a killer!

ho hum

clee xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Oh and sorry to read about your ordeal today fluffy - it must have been so hard ..... 
Many hugs to you xx


----------



## Tulip

Yup I'm the impatient type too, Clee. Didn't hang around to buy a house and get married (engaged within 3 months), so this is DRIVING me MAD.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hello everyone.

I hope you've had better weather than we've had in the south east - I'm so bored of rain and greyness.

Moggymay - congrats on your peak. with regards to temping, I got CBFM so I wouldn't have to temp as I thought I would have probs with it but the more I've read on here it seems that temping really does help, so give it a whirl  I have to correct a lot of my temps as I fail to take it at the same time but this is only my first cycle temping so we'll see how it goes. As Piperette said, Fertility Friend is really good, I found the lessons so helpful. Good luck!

Megg - thank you, I hope I catch that egg too. Good luck to you, I hope you won't need your cream. BTW stupid question, where does the cream go? is it on your skin or internally?

Fran - Good luck in the TWW

LadyK - Hope you have a great holiday, I am soooo jealous

Fluffyblue - :hugs: that must have been so difficult for you today, I hope you're alright

Mrs N - Will keep my Fx'd you caught your egg

Cleeby - I'm hoping to be in the TWW soon too, I wish the time would pass faster, I want to fast fwd and then either get my :bfp: or start again. I'm so impatient lol!

:dust: to all


----------



## Megg33k

Fluffy - I'm so sorry, hun! :hugs:

Rabbittchild - Skin! They make progesterone suppositories, but I think they're prescription, as are the pills. The cream is available over the counter at health food stores for post-menopausal women! LOL It seems I have a lot in common with them... but still not menopausal... hopefully not at 28! :rofl: I hope it stays high and I don't need it!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> Rabbittchild - Skin! LOL It seems I have a lot in common with them... but still not menopausal... hopefully not at 28! :rofl: I hope it stays high and I don't need it!

I had visions of the cream going elsewhere, but I think I'm just tired  
I hope you don't need it either, lets hope those temps stay upwards!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Can anyone help me out? FF says I Ov'd CD19, CBFM says CD20/21 which is right?
Why did CBFM detect the LH surge after ovulation? i'm so lost.
do i have to bd tonight? am soooo exhausted.

Love and :dust: to everyone, my laptop dies in 10 mins so will have to go.
hope everyone is doing well


----------



## Mrs_N

rabbittchild ff isn't sure yet which is why the lines are dotted. it may change it's mind after a couple more days. you've bd plenty over the last few days so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to rest tonight!


----------



## Rabbittchild

Mrs_N said:


> rabbittchild ff isn't sure yet which is why the lines are dotted. it may change it's mind after a couple more days. you've bd plenty over the last few days so I'm sure it wouldn't hurt to rest tonight!

Thank you so much, I didn't realise there was a difference between lines and dotted lines. Guess I was just getting myself in a tizz. Dh and I are deciding whether to bd, just to make sure.


----------



## tryingtochill

Anyone experience the CBFM "m" warning to be a bit off? I swear that Saturday is the end of my cycle but the "m" just started today (Friday), meaning the 4 days warning. The 2nd peak day, I had sore boobs so I know that's when I ovulated. I counted 14 days from the next day (High). Am I wrong? Or could CBFM be wrong?


----------



## FBbaby

tryingtochill, gosh this is what I need to change my user name to, maybe tryingtochilltoo :haha::haha: I think the 'm' starts flashing about 4 days or so before AF is due. I'm not sure if after a few cycles it takes into consideration the length of your LP calculated by when you start your new cycle or whether it assumes a 14 days LP automatically. I don't pay attention to it because I always know whether my AF is on her way or not by the time it flashes anyway.

Rabbittchild, FF will more than likely change your ov date in a day or two. Your chart is interesting to me though as I know now that I ovulate on my first peak and it looks like you might be too. I've had that suspicion for the last two months, despite FF stubbornly saying that it happens on peak2, but this cycle, it is so obvious, it will be interesting to see what it does. It is very annoying as it means we can't rely on it for babydancing. OH and I are in the process of moving together but still living in different homes, getting together three times a week or so, and with him rushing to me as soon as I get the first peak :haha: but of course, now it is likely to be too late, grrrr. This cycle is even worse, the peak came yesterday...the one and only day he had to be away overnight for work....last time it happened is the night I m/c... and to top it, we found out last night that the house we fell in love with, and had our offer accepted has gone to someone who could pay cash and move in right away...and that person is a colleague of mine....

Anyway, not too hopeful for this cycle at all now, even though we bd the night before, I have no ewcm at all so doubt swimmers can stay alive very long, but on a positive note, it means that I will be less expectant in the 2ww and hopefully more chilled out, which I really need to work on as this is starting to take over my life.

Babydust to everyone in the 2ww :hugs::hugs:


----------



## pinkflamingo

this is my first month using the monitor and have just had my first high. Can't believe how stupidly excited I feel!!

Good luck to us all ladies!

xx


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :)

I'm on CD6 & officially in the CBFM club from now on!! :yipee:
Wonder if I'll get peak this month? I'm going to do OPK's & temp as well to be sure.

Bring on the :bfp:!!


----------



## Megg33k

Rabbittchild - I think your temps look right. So, I'd go with that! That's why temping with the CBFM is such a good idea. You might have O'd LATE on the CD19 and caught the end of the surge on CD20. The 2nd Peak and High are automatic. So, CBFM would have likely failed you had you not temped! But, BD looks fine! You're all good! :)

Turns out I did need my progesterone cream. My temp dipped a little today and I had O pains from the opposite (right) side today. Apparently, dual ovulation can be a sign of low progesterone as well. So, I started it tonight. I'm not messing around anymore. If my F.S. is rubbish, then I guess I have to treat myself, hmmm? Oh well!

I had to start using old sticks, because I ran out and I know I O'd already. I know you aren't supposed to start a new box in the middle of a cycle. So, yeah. Machine still says High because it missed my Peak again! I'd say that I hope it figures it out next cycle, but I won't have a next cycle... cause this is my cycle dammit! LOL I'm only 3dpo, but I actually got dotted Xhairs... which is more than my 2nd Clomid cycle gave me. Funny that my F.S. said Soy would make me infertile and it seems to have made my O better than Clomid did. Weird, right? *eye roll*

I'm prepared for a :bfp: in the coming weeks. It's going to happen! For me, and for each of you! :dust: (as if we need it!)


----------



## dan-o

Hi megg :wave: good luck! Hope you caught your egg!
I think the dotted CH's are just beacuse you have fertile CM after ov, the chart looks bang on! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Rabbittchild - I think your temps look right. So, I'd go with that! That's why temping with the CBFM is such a good idea. You might have O'd LATE on the CD19 and caught the end of the surge on CD20. The 2nd Peak and High are automatic. So, CBFM would have likely failed you had you not temped! But, BD looks fine! You're all good! :)
> 
> Turns out I did need my progesterone cream. My temp dipped a little today and I had O pains from the opposite (right) side today. Apparently, dual ovulation can be a sign of low progesterone as well. So, I started it tonight. I'm not messing around anymore. If my F.S. is rubbish, then I guess I have to treat myself, hmmm? Oh well!
> 
> I had to start using old sticks, because I ran out and I know I O'd already. I know you aren't supposed to start a new box in the middle of a cycle. So, yeah. Machine still says High because it missed my Peak again! I'd say that I hope it figures it out next cycle, but I won't have a next cycle... cause this is my cycle dammit! LOL I'm only 3dpo, but I actually got dotted Xhairs... which is more than my 2nd Clomid cycle gave me. Funny that my F.S. said Soy would make me infertile and it seems to have made my O better than Clomid did. Weird, right? *eye roll*
> 
> I'm prepared for a :bfp: in the coming weeks. It's going to happen! For me, and for each of you! :dust: (as if we need it!)

morning ladies, hope you are all good today. woop woop pee wee gave me my first high cd12, ridiculously excited and did a jig https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/5/5_5_138.gif lol, DH thinks i'm nuts!!
Megg, you sound so positive, thats great hun, send me some babydust too,xx


----------



## char63

Hey ladies,
I m on CD9 and have a 2 bar reading.........does that mean to start attacking the OH, or has he got a few days off??


----------



## Megg33k

dan-o - Thanks! I thought the dotted ones were because it dipped a bit today... but maybe it's the CM! If so, it's probably from the probable 2nd ov today! Either way, I'll take it! :)

hedgewitch - I'm trying to stay positive! Power of positive thought and all... I gotta do as much as I can! I really am feeling good though... partially thanks to you, my dear! :hugs: I know that we did all we could... especially now with the progesterone cream. So, I can't really possibly feel like this cycle was screwed up for me, ya know? Congrats on the first High! That's fab! FX'd for you! TONS OF :dust:!!! It's the least I can do! In fact, if you'd like... I make fertility jewelry, and I'd be happy to send you something as a thank you, of sorts... if you're interested! Just PM me and let me know! :flower:

char63 - I'd jump him... He might be able to wait a few days... but you won't know until it's too late really! I mean, some of us get a billion Highs before a Peak... if we even get a Peak... and others get all of 1 High and then Peak! I'd probably attack him, if its an option! Good luck!


----------



## moggymay

char63 said:


> Hey ladies,
> I m on CD9 and have a 2 bar reading.........does that mean to start attacking the OH, or has he got a few days off??

Attack attack!:winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

So today is CD15 and got a high - CD13/14 both showed peak so where does that leave me? 1DPO? Have to have my "21"day test next thursday I think? Can anyone confirm that for me? PMA to all - think this is your lucky cycle Megg, ou sound so positive and your peak seemed to be all the threes (anniversay wise) which is a lucky number!


----------



## dan-o

moggymay said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I m on CD9 and have a 2 bar reading.........does that mean to start attacking the OH, or has he got a few days off??
> 
> Attack attack!:winkwink:Click to expand...

PMSL :rofl:


----------



## char63

moggymay said:


> char63 said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> I m on CD9 and have a 2 bar reading.........does that mean to start attacking the OH, or has he got a few days off??
> 
> Attack attack!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Attack it is then!!
Ha ha

The plot thickens............


----------



## moggymay

How are you planning to attack? Im thinking ambush him...


----------



## Mrs_N

yeah i would attack him too!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello :hi::hi::hi:

Well CD12 for me 4th high and bored. Think hubby is officially scared of me, really racking me off now with his snide comments about sex, you wouldnt think that a woman can actually want sex not just to make babies but becuase im actually a needy woman ! Yes he thinks I just want babymaking sex oh nooooooooooo god forbid me being a little horny !! Sorry had to rant thats over now.

I have the headache from hell hope its ovulation headache !


----------



## char63

Well, to it be fair, I wont need to attack, all u gotta do with him is mention what might occur in the bedroom and he's ready to go!!


----------



## klcuk3

Need some advice please :) 

Well i'm on cd 25 today and have been using my cbfm religiously....after 13 days of highs i got a peak today!!! But i have used all 20 sticks ....can i continue with new box tomorrow as book says shouldn't mix batches but how can i not?!?! Am very excited that got a peak on first month using it :) Anyone use more than 20 sticks? Do you still need to test every day in the next months??


----------



## FBbaby

klcuk3 STOP THERE!
Whatever the colour of your sticks, the machine will give you another peak tomorrow, a high the day after and then lows. There is no need to continue weeing after your first peak, especially if it means starting another pack which in any case is not recommended. 

Talking about testing from different packs, is there truly any evidence that this can interfere with the results or is it just a way to make us by more sticks? I've had left over sticks from each cycles, so now probably close to 20 and it annoys me to just throw them away. I am tempted to do a 'trial' cycle, but of course, I am worried that it will interfere with the results and I won't have a peak that cycle....grrrr.....


----------



## ginger91

Need to ask your advice lovely CBFM ladies!! :flower:

Had a mmc and ERPC (D&C) two weeks ago (can't remember if I posted here already- sorry!) and have been looking out for signs of ovulation. All body signs say it is not far off but my monitor says 'low' even though the control line was dark and I had another line there?? Trying to work out if my body is :wacko: or if it's the monitor as I have reset it again.

Any advice? 

:hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

FBbaby said:


> Rabbittchild, FF will more than likely change your ov date in a day or two. Your chart is interesting to me though as I know now that I ovulate on my first peak and it looks like you might be too. I've had that suspicion for the last two months, despite FF stubbornly saying that it happens on peak2, but this cycle, it is so obvious, it will be interesting to see what it does. It is very annoying as it means we can't rely on it for babydancing.
> 
> OH and I are in the process of moving together but still living in different homes, getting together three times a week or so, and with him rushing to me as soon as I get the first peak :haha: but of course, now it is likely to be too late, grrrr. This cycle is even worse, the peak came yesterday...the one and only day he had to be away overnight for work....last time it happened is the night I m/c... and to top it, we found out last night that the house we fell in love with, and had our offer accepted has gone to someone who could pay cash and move in right away...and that person is a colleague of mine....
> 
> Anyway, not too hopeful for this cycle at all now, even though we bd the night before, I have no ewcm at all so doubt swimmers can stay alive very long, but on a positive note, it means that I will be less expectant in the 2ww and hopefully more chilled out, which I really need to work on as this is starting to take over my life.

hi FBbaby Thanks for your thoughts, I'm slowly starting to learn about temping. Silly me thought I could get the CBFM and just use that, but it appears not as you said. 

I hope that you and your OH will be together soon, that will surely making TTC much easier. Saying that me and DH struggle as on my peak days he got home at 2100!!! and was tired. 

Sorry to hear about your house, that sucks that someone else went for it, esp someone you know arghhh! hopefully you'll find somewhere else soon. 

Will keep my Fx'd for you as you never know, you might be one of those "I didn't expect to get pregnant and I did" stories.


----------



## Rabbittchild

fluffyblue said:


> Hello :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> Well CD12 for me 4th high and bored. Think hubby is officially scared of me, really racking me off now with his snide comments about sex, you wouldnt think that a woman can actually want sex not just to make babies but becuase im actually a needy woman ! Yes he thinks I just want babymaking sex oh nooooooooooo god forbid me being a little horny !! Sorry had to rant thats over now.
> 
> I have the headache from hell hope its ovulation headache !

hope your head feesl better soon. I got the same from DH, complaining it was all about babies - it wasn't I was just feeling horny! :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Megg33k said:


> Rabbittchild - I think your temps look right. So, I'd go with that! That's why temping with the CBFM is such a good idea. You might have O'd LATE on the CD19 and caught the end of the surge on CD20. The 2nd Peak and High are automatic. So, CBFM would have likely failed you had you not temped! But, BD looks fine! You're all good! :)
> 
> Turns out I did need my progesterone cream. My temp dipped a little today and I had O pains from the opposite (right) side today. Apparently, dual ovulation can be a sign of low progesterone as well. So, I started it tonight. I'm not messing around anymore. If my F.S. is rubbish, then I guess I have to treat myself, hmmm? Oh well!
> 
> I had to start using old sticks, because I ran out and I know I O'd already. I know you aren't supposed to start a new box in the middle of a cycle. So, yeah. Machine still says High because it missed my Peak again! I'd say that I hope it figures it out next cycle, but I won't have a next cycle... cause this is my cycle dammit! LOL I'm only 3dpo, but I actually got dotted Xhairs... which is more than my 2nd Clomid cycle gave me. Funny that my F.S. said Soy would make me infertile and it seems to have made my O better than Clomid did. Weird, right? *eye roll*
> 
> I'm prepared for a :bfp: in the coming weeks. It's going to happen! For me, and for each of you! :dust: (as if we need it!)

Good luck Megg have everything crossed for you


----------



## Rabbittchild

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm on CD6 & officially in the CBFM club from now on!! :yipee:
> Wonder if I'll get peak this month? I'm going to do OPK's & temp as well to be sure.
> 
> Bring on the :bfp:!!

good luck Dan-o i hope its your month. temping +cbfm seems to be a good idea, as Megg said, am so glad I started to temp this month. Best of luck to you


----------



## Rabbittchild

pinkflamingo said:


> this is my first month using the monitor and have just had my first high. Can't believe how stupidly excited I feel!!
> 
> Good luck to us all ladies!
> 
> xx

It IS exciting, I was soooo happy when I got a high. :dust: for you


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello poppets. Here I am 3 DPO and bumbling along fine. Don't think it's my month this month because we didn't time the sex very well, but nevermind (and please, no woo! woo! be positive! for me, I aint the positive thinking kind ;) ).

My husband doesn't have a problem with me wanting baby-making sex. He wants a baby too, we do as needs must and have a shag when we're supposed to. It's not particularly romantic or spontaneous, but neither of us particularly minds that. Perhaps I'm lucky to have such a practically-minded partner? ;)

I have a feeling this weekend will slip by quickly and then on Monday I shall be 6 DPO, which is a fine place to be.


----------



## LadyK

Hello ladies. Well CD23 for me today and still no Peak. My monitor will stop asking me to POAS in 2 days time so I only have 2 days for it to register at least 1 Peak if I have indeed missed O. Still got CM and twinges but still on both sides so makes no sense. Also the "pulling" type feeling you get when AF is due. Very tired and in a terrible mood, almost burst into tears yesterday when OH said there was nothing for dinner! This has been going on pretty much all week. 

I'm wondering too if changing batches of sticks makes any difference. I swapped to a new batch on CD16 (from a different box) but I just can't see how that can possibly make any difference? If its registering hormones in your pee how can what you pee on make any difference? I think its a gimmick to buy more sticks! 

I think if I don't get a BFP this month I'm going to try temping next month so I have some back up! I'm a bit worried that I'm going to get some odd readings though as some nights one of my my cats sleeps with me and if I wake up with him stretched full length next to me I am bound to be warmer! We're also going to try the new lubricant "Conceive Plus" which is actually supposed to help the sperm meet the egg, fertilise, and then implant. How God only knows but I'll try anything!

Have a good weekend all!


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hello poppets. Here I am 3 DPO and bumbling along fine. Don't think it's my month this month because we didn't time the sex very well, but nevermind (and please, no woo! woo! be positive! for me, I aint the positive thinking kind ;) ).
> 
> My husband doesn't have a problem with me wanting baby-making sex. He wants a baby too, we do as needs must and have a shag when we're supposed to. It's not particularly romantic or spontaneous, but neither of us particularly minds that. Perhaps I'm lucky to have such a practically-minded partner? ;)
> 
> I have a feeling this weekend will slip by quickly and then on Monday I shall be 6 DPO, which is a fine place to be.

Baby-making sex is a toughie, you want it to be fun but you do feel a little tired on the third night in a row!

We got one high before the two peaks this month so three in a row and the third night/second peak we were both knackered, we soldiered on so to speak but now we find ourselves on night four and the high following the peaks. Im tired!!!! :sleep: But know we have to do the deed as so many folks seem to get the BFP when they do the deed the high after the peaks. 

Anyone got any advice whether we need to BD the second night after the peaks ie tomorrow?

Have a fab weekend clearblue wonders :happydance:


----------



## Piperette

CD41 and I am starting to get really impatient. I just want either Ov or AF to happen....please.

Hope everyone is doing okay with their little helpers.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hey all, hope you're all looking fwd to a fab weekend.

Ladyk, let me know how you get on with conceive plus as I want to use this next cycle, our boots didn't have it in stock so I think I need to go to a bigger store. I temp and do CBFM and so glad I did as it makes things a bit clearer as to if you did actually ovulate. BTW my cat sleeps with me too and I don't think that makes any difference to my BBT. (My DH also has an air conditioner on too) I would give it a go next cycle and see how you get on.

Moggymay - We didn't BD on the high after the two peaks. We tried but were too tired for it to work. I'm hoping it didn't matter, besides if you BD on the peaks you'd still have sperm in you from that and that would live on for a couple of days. I would go with what you feel like doing, if you're tired then leave it. :hugs:

Piperette - I have Fx'd that you AF of Ov must be sooo frustrating :hugs:

Fran - Fx'd for you, might be your month you're not out yet.


----------



## High hopes

I'm new to this forum but thought I'd give it a go. Been ttc #1 since May 2009 but this is the first month with cbfm. Currently on cd10 and still only lows so far. Normally my cycle is between 28 and 31 days so I think it's all normal for now?


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, sounds ok to me High Hopes! Keep POAS'ing! Good luck and welcome to the board!


----------



## dan-o

Hi ladies :)

I'm on CD 7 & got a high today, is that normal to get one so early in the first month using the CBFM?

It feels so bizarre being a novice in something TTC related!! :rofl:

xx


----------



## char63

I got my 1st high yesterday on CD9
got another high today CD10.


----------



## FBbaby

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm on CD 7 & got a high today, is that normal to get one so early in the first month using the CBFM?
> 
> It feels so bizarre being a novice in something TTC related!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

Hi Dan-O, so nice to see you back into the ttc wagon. I too had a high at cd7 on my first cycle. I ovulated cd10, so had two highs, and then two peaks I think I had a high at cd7 again this month, oved at cd11. 

good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

Fran I'm confused - going by your chart your :sex: was pretty well timed?!

So I'm cd 52 - 7dpo. cbfm must think what the hell is going on, why hasn't she pressed the m button yet! Wondering when it'll start asking me for stick next cycle - will it start later than cd6 given the long cycle this time?


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies well CD13 for me and first positive OPK think I would have got a peak but had to save my wee (sorry) as went for wee at 4.30 and forgot to do my test so when it came to 7am used the stored wee and just got a high, did an OPK at 7am and it was positive !!:dohh::dohh:

Plus temp has dipped today as well so FX

Got medium ov pain in both sides, headache has subsided and managed a BD this morning.

Managed to tell hubby without him shouting at me how I was feeling and told him it makes me feel "uncomfortable" asking him for sex during this time. He understands I think and has promised to just try and realise that for at least 5 days in the month its just the babymaking sex ! Also I have realised he never makes a move on me outside the babymaking time so we have talked about this and cleared the air a little I hope !!

Well he now got Man Flu but has agreed we will definately do it for the next few days as think it was this that was missed last time. 

Hoping for a peak tomorrow as done another OPK at 1 and was positive. 

Got a boring weekend planned and am off Monday and Tuesday so hubby and me spending some QT together. xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi my ClearBlue Wonders! 

I am sorry I have been away for a bit... I am sure you all missed me right? :rofl: Sorry I have been very annoyed and frustrated with my very bizarre skipping period not using my CBFM cycle... However I do believe that I have ovulated! woo hoo! So excited! Hopefully FF will give me my crosshairs tomorrow... I split my extra long cycle into to charts... and well I think it makes sense and I just skipped a period, I don't know. I don't think I will be getting my BFP this month as we :sex: only on Sunday Monday and Tuesday and I think I O'd on Thursday and hubby was away Wednesday and we rowed (to use the UK term hehe!) on Thursday so... ugh oh well I just wanted to ovulate, I will be happy with AF or a BFP this month, obviously a BFP would be nicer though hehe! At least though after this cycle I can use my CBFM again! It is all reset and ready to go!
It looks like you are all doing great most of you are in the TWW... FX'd and baby dust to everyone!!


----------



## dan-o

FBbaby said:


> dan-o said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm on CD 7 & got a high today, is that normal to get one so early in the first month using the CBFM?
> 
> It feels so bizarre being a novice in something TTC related!! :rofl:
> 
> xx
> 
> Hi Dan-O, so nice to see you back into the ttc wagon. I too had a high at cd7 on my first cycle. I ovulated cd10, so had two highs, and then two peaks I think I had a high at cd7 again this month, oved at cd11.
> 
> good luck :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi FB hun!! :hugs:

Yeah I often ov fairly early too, so that may be it! 
I suppose we better start with the :sex: in the next day or two then!!! 
OH will be pleased, he's _deffo_ ready to start trying again! :rofl:

Good luck with your 2ww hun, hope this is your lucky month xxxx :spermy:


----------



## Rabbittchild

dan-o said:


> Hi ladies :)
> 
> I'm on CD 7 & got a high today, is that normal to get one so early in the first month using the CBFM?
> 
> It feels so bizarre being a novice in something TTC related!! :rofl:
> 
> xx

hey Dan-o I got highs day 8-18 and peaks 20-21 then the obligatory high on 22.
I'd say you were in good shape


----------



## Rabbittchild

char63 - yay for your high is it still fun to POAS?
fluffyblue - hope you catch that egg.
Scorpiodragon - Fx'd for you its a bfp!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, my monitor started flashing an 'm' at me today. I'm hoping that's pretty unnecessary, as I'm only 6-7dpo. LOL I had 2 tiny strings of blood in some clear CM earlier and then about 30 min later another few pink spots in CM. Nothing since. I'm hoping it's from my dip yesterday... and I'm hoping it means something good! Time passes so slowly in the 2ww! Grrr!


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning girls well got my first peak today but no shift hoping from experience that temp will rise tomorrow !

Managed to BD this morning in amongst hubby's "man flu" bless him awwwwwwwwww..

We are gonna keep BD throughout the week till at least a -opk and we have two whole days off tomorrow whopeee, get kids to school and bacon sarnies in bed !

Hope you all have a lazy Sunday xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning girls
hope everyone is ok today, i got my first peak today bang on cd14! again did a little jig lol, managed to BD last night so here's hoping. will i now get another peak and then low again? and ff is saying as i got a peak today it expects O to be tomorrow is that right? i thought if you got the peak then that meant you were O that day or is it just an incease in Lh its picking up?xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

hedgewitch said:


> Morning girls
> hope everyone is ok today, i got my first peak today bang on cd14! again did a little jig lol, managed to BD last night so here's hoping. will i now get another peak and then low again? and ff is saying as i got a peak today it expects O to be tomorrow is that right? i thought if you got the peak then that meant you were O that day or is it just an incease in Lh its picking up?xxx

Morning Hedge 

:thumbup: for a peak whohooo same as me !

You generally get two peaks then a high then a low - well I have for last two cycles using CBFM. 

Think rule of thumb is you ovulate on morning of 2nd peak I am just gonna BD till i get 2nd low then thats me done xx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Morning Hedge
> 
> :thumbup: for a peak whohooo same as me !
> 
> You generally get two peaks then a high then a low - well I have for last two cycles using CBFM.
> 
> Think rule of thumb is you ovulate on morning of 2nd peak I am just gonna BD till i get 2nd low then thats me done xx

morning fluffyblue,
thanks for that, only first month using pee wee. thought it would have been days till it picked it up but according to my calculations i am O when i should which is good. pee wee just confirming.
how's your sunday going?xxx


----------



## Tulip

Morning girls. Sorry for being a bit distant atm, trying not to be obsessed/get my hopes up like last month.

I'm currently imagining the following:
nausea.
heartburn.
cramps.
sore boobies.
one slightly bigger nipple.
veiny boobies (fantastically imagined by Hubby lasy night with absolutely no prompting from me - I haven't even told him that could be a symptom)

I say imagining because they're so slight they could well not be there. I'll tell you something I'm *not* imagining - the usual huuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuge bloated belly.

Oh, and an implantation dip on 5dpo - I believe FF classes them as a 0.5deg F drop in a single day, and if I view my chart in Faranheight...... *takes a bow*

Somebody PLEASE drag me away from the chart gallery.

Hope y'all are well - get shagging, you two peak-sters!
xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Oh its ok Hedge watching my 8 year old who never plays with dolls playing with dolls ! Also she is now deciding to write her list to father christmas !

Also hubby in bed complaining of man flu if i hear "argghhh im ill " one more time i swear ill suffocate him !

But otherwise its ok no mad rush today as got two days off 

I love getting a peak but then hate the TWW !


----------



## fluffyblue

Wow tulip your chart looks fab def dip at 5dpo and now high temps lets hope your chart goes triphasic 

Great symptoms to but I get symptoms all cycle long so am completely useless at symptom spotting and agreeing.


----------



## Megg33k

Fab chart, Tulip! I have most of your symptoms! YAY! :)

Yay for Peaks girls! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Bloody hell Megg just checked out your symptoms! You are DEFINITELY pregnant!!


----------



## Tulip

fluffyblue said:


> Wow tulip your chart looks fab def dip at 5dpo and now high temps lets hope your chart goes triphasic
> 
> Great symptoms to but I get symptoms all cycle long so am completely useless at symptom spotting and agreeing.

Thanks hun! Though I did go triphasic last month so I won't get over excited if that is the case :(


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Oh its ok Hedge watching my 8 year old who never plays with dolls playing with dolls ! Also she is now deciding to write her list to father christmas !
> 
> Also hubby in bed complaining of man flu if i hear "argghhh im ill " one more time i swear ill suffocate him !
> 
> But otherwise its ok no mad rush today as got two days off
> 
> I love getting a peak but then hate the TWW !

lol having an image of you stalking hubby with a roll of cling film and a pillow, very funny! yes my youngest has been in the argos since july now, think it helped take her mind of losing Lilly-Maye at the time but its now driving me nuts lol every week she has a diferent list. my eldest kindly reminded me its only 10 weeks off so excuse me while i run round like a headless chicken in panic!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifxxxx


----------



## tortoise

Mrs_N said:


> Fran I'm confused - going by your chart your :sex: was pretty well timed?!
> 
> So I'm cd 52 - 7dpo. cbfm must think what the hell is going on, why hasn't she pressed the m button yet! Wondering when it'll start asking me for stick next cycle - will it start later than cd6 given the long cycle this time?

Hi Jen - I had a a cycle of 42 days last month - O'd around day 29 I think although no peak - and it still asked me for a stick this month on day 6. i didn't give it a stick as I'll get to day 26 again with no peak and will have wasted the stick. i'm going to give it it's first stick on day 12 i think and just do a test cycle - can't get preggers this month anyway as have new job and need to be in the new job 26 weeks at the 15th week before child birth - ie need to do 2 weeks in job before falling pregnant - so that's why I don't mind messing up this cycle slightly.

Tort


----------



## scorpiodragon

Fran I have to say I agree with everyone about the BD timing, and that is no lets be positive for Fran as you hate that... it is just a fact :haha:
Oooh Meg that sounds promising!
Fluffyblue I HATE Man Flu they are such BABIES!! At least you got to :sex: I hope you caught the eggy!
Hedwitch Yay for your Peak!! (Fluffyblue answered your question) but just FYI I have O'd on the same day as my first peak in the past so make sure you :sex:
Oh Tulip I have so been there! It is so difficult not to get your hopes up... I am keeping everything crossed for you!
Tort That is weird that your CBFM is asking on CD 6 even though you went all the way to CD 26 last time! werid... usually it would pick up on that and ask at a later date... I just reset my monitor and am not even using it the cycle because it has been so messed up!
I got my crosshairs today so it looks like I ovulated this month and just skipped a period last month... who knows! So happy though that my body "worked" this month - for now anyway!
Have a great day! In Canada it is Thanksgiving weekend so I will be stuffing my belly with lots of turkey, potatoes and stuffing - my diet is out the window today and tomorrow at the inlaws! 
xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

Afternoon ladies, hope you're all enjoying your Sunday. 

Megg - The TWW is sooooo dull, but your chart is looking good, so Fx'd for you

fluffyblue - congrats on your peak, your hubby is so brave doing his duty despite the evil manflu  good on him! hope you enjoy your days off, bacon sarnies in bed sound awesome!

Hedge - Yay peak for you! good luck!!!

Tulip - It's so hard not to get your hopes up and symptom spot, I've been staring at charts too. Fx'd for you that it's your month.

Scorpiodragon - hope you enjoy thanksgiving, I have to wait til December for my turkey and I'll be cooking so it might be crap. Awesome that FF gave you cross hairs.


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Bloody hell Megg just checked out your symptoms! You are DEFINITELY pregnant!!

You might just be my new favorite person, missy! :hugs:

Thanks for the support girls... all of you! I'm excited. My temp did good things for me this morning again! WooHoo! :)

Hedge - Why did you have to go and tell me that Christmas is 10 weeks away? :wacko: So unhappy about that! :growlmad: How did it happen so fast again? :shrug:


----------



## LadyK

Hi girls hope you are all enjoying the weekend! Well I've lost track of my CD by now and am past caring! It was my 20th day of POAS today so last time for this cycle. Today I got a Low? I'm assuming because it is my 20th day it has automatically given me a Low rather than it actually registering that my estrogen level has gone down? Seems a bit suspect that it has registered it on the last day? Any thoughts? Still getting CM though! Every few days I miss a day of it and think phew well I must have ovulated then and the monitor didn't pick it up but oh no it then usually turns up again a day later making me all confused again and worried that I still haven't O'd! Anyway looking forward to a few days away on Wednesday to forget about the whole thing! Will be testing when I get back on Sunday although will have no clue what DPO I am! Things are looking good for the rest of you girls, fingers crossed!


----------



## LadyK

Oh looks like my ticker is up the creek again! Just checked FF and I am on CD25 NOT CD24! If I O'd when I think I O'd (CD16), and taking my longest LP so far (16 days) then in theory AF is due on Monday 19th October. So testing on the Sunday seems reasonable right?


----------



## Tulip

Meggs, honey, loving that temp rise. The soy's made you sooooo infertile LMFAO!!!

K.. sorry love I have no idea what your body and monitor are doing, but would like to send you :hugs: Enjoy your time away - you may well come back to a wonderful surprise!


----------



## Piperette

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

Just a quick update or NOT. :nope:

CD43 and still no sign of Ov or AF. So still waiting............:coffee:


----------



## Megg33k

Lady K - Yes, it gives a Low automatically on the 20th day of POAS! Bah-humbug!

Tulip - Yeah, I'm digging it too! I hate how terribly infertile the Soy made me. It makes me want to mail her a copy of my chart from last cycle and this one with labels of which I took, Clomid or Soy!


----------



## char63

Morning,
I got a peak today on my first cycle using cbfm! How wicked is that! 
Damn exciting I say! I'm cd 13, 
so u can guess what I'll be doing tonight!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats char! I didn't get one on cycle 1 or 2... but I O'd! LOL I'll take it! :)


----------



## wannabemamma

Oh I am so confused, I've just started using my CBFM and am on Day 12. Cause it is my first cycle it had me testing at day 6 which was low...but then from day 7 onwards it has been high? Is this normal? I was expecting a high for a few days before OV, but day 7 is a bit early to start getting them isn't it?

Have been BD-ing every other day anyway, or should we be BD-ing every day I get a high?! This baby making is such an art!!

Any help gratefully appreciated. x :dohh:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. The reason I said the timing of :sex: wasn't ideal was because we shagged on the morning of CD19 and then the evening of CD20, and I think I O'd on the morning of CD20, meaning that it was 24 hours after I last had sex and the evening sex on CD20 was too late. But eh, yes, it's not the worst timing in the world.

6 DPO today, no symptoms at all, didn't temp over the weekend and don't think I'm pregnant. Tra la la.


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies,
hope you are all well today, cd15 for me and my second peak today, 
will pee wee still ask me for sticks now as i on my tenth one today.

to all our Canadian friends https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_5_25.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_5_14.gifhope you have a lovely day,xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies,
I've not been around for a while I've been trying to clear my head a bit. I've missed so much though I don't know where to start. Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP :happydance:

My little white box didn't give me the peak that I was longing for :shrug: but this is the first month I've been using it and I'm surprisingly positive. I'm on date 36 and the m has been flashing for about 5 days now so just waiting for the witch to arrive, so I'm playing the waiting game. 

On a positive note I had a doctors appointment last week and he wants me to have a 21 day blood test. I've got to wait for the first day of af and book on the 21st day so fingers crossed I get some answers. I've told him we could be in for a wait with my last cycle being around 56 days.

Anyway thats enough of my babbling on. How are you all? xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Morning ladies! Well, g'night for me! LOL Hope everyone is getting on well! :)

I've had low left side cramping off and on tonight. Supposed to be good, I suppose! Who knows! I'm hoping everything is good! All symptoms recorded on CountdownToPregnancy and linked in my siggy. Too tired to say much! LOL SO TIRED ALL THE TIME! :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hello all nice to see some strangers back xx

Well 2nd peak for me today and negative OPK and ever so slight temp dip so feel like I should O today !

Having nasty headaches at mo quite spontaneous and then am mega sick feel like migraines. Hope its just hormonal and nothing else.

Am off today with hubby so just got up hehe AND we are off again tomorrow so lots of loving in the fluff household.

Hope all you Canadians have a brilliant today xxx


----------



## ACLIO

How long does eggy cm usually last for? I've had it about 2 weeks now. I'm on day 36 the m started flashing about 5 days ago so af should be making an appearance any day


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> You might just be my new favorite person, missy! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the support girls... all of you! I'm excited. My temp did good things for me this morning again! WooHoo! :)
> 
> Hedge - Why did you have to go and tell me that Christmas is 10 weeks away? :wacko: So unhappy about that! :growlmad: How did it happen so fast again? :shrug:

hey Megg, just been over and checked your TWW chart and i must say its looking good, left you 2 sentiments but one as a guest as hadn't made an acc, hope its your month, xxxx
and sorry about the christmas thing girls although i must admit i've been checking out the countdown to christmas link in santa's grotto here on BnB for weeks now, mixed feelings about christmas for me this year but i do love the season,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Hi all - CD18 here and nothing much to report except backache!

Think that is my own fault tho as have been tiling in our utility room over the weekend.

Quick question to everyone - do you know the Bristol area of the UK? 

Hubby is being relocated to Bristol with work so we have to move but having never even visited dont know where we would like to live etc have checked out Rightmove but dont know which areas would be good or bad - except that Clifton is nice!

Dont want to get it wrong as DS will be 3 next summer so starting school (mornings anyway) Any help would be much appreciated...

:dust:


----------



## tallulababy

wannabemamma said:


> Oh I am so confused, I've just started using my CBFM and am on Day 12. Cause it is my first cycle it had me testing at day 6 which was low...but then from day 7 onwards it has been high? Is this normal? I was expecting a high for a few days before OV, but day 7 is a bit early to start getting them isn't it?
> 
> Have been BD-ing every other day anyway, or should we be BD-ing every day I get a high?! This baby making is such an art!!
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated. x :dohh:

Hi wannabemamma, 

This is my 1st month also of using the CBFM, and like you i got highs from day 7 and then got a peak on CD 13 and CD 14, then high on CD15 and back down to low's, keep at it, it will happen!! what CD are you on now?? i'm on CD20 today keeping everything corssed that this is it :happydance:

sending you tonnes of :dust:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

wannabemamma said:


> Oh I am so confused, I've just started using my CBFM and am on Day 12. Cause it is my first cycle it had me testing at day 6 which was low...but then from day 7 onwards it has been high? Is this normal? I was expecting a high for a few days before OV, but day 7 is a bit early to start getting them isn't it?
> 
> Have been BD-ing every other day anyway, or should we be BD-ing every day I get a high?! This baby making is such an art!!
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated. x :dohh:

Every other day sounds fine. It's perfectly normal to get a lot of Highs in your first month. I got 14 in my first month! It's just figuring you out and next month it probably won't give you a high so early.

Also, do you take Clomid? That can cause prolonged Highs.



ACLIO said:


> Morning Ladies,
> I've not been around for a while I've been trying to clear my head a bit. I've missed so much though I don't know where to start. Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP :happydance:
> 
> My little white box didn't give me the peak that I was longing for :shrug: but this is the first month I've been using it and I'm surprisingly positive. I'm on date 36 and the m has been flashing for about 5 days now so just waiting for the witch to arrive, so I'm playing the waiting game.
> 
> On a positive note I had a doctors appointment last week and he wants me to have a 21 day blood test. I've got to wait for the first day of af and book on the 21st day so fingers crossed I get some answers. I've told him we could be in for a wait with my last cycle being around 56 days.
> 
> Anyway thats enough of my babbling on. How are you all? xxx

Hey there. It's good that your doctor is giving you these tests. Remember, though, that rather than always being on the 21st day, the test should ideally be performed 7 days after you ovulate, wherever that is in your cycle. With your long cycles, it's unlikely you will have ovulated 7 days before CD21. You'll need to make an educated guess as to when you may ovulate and book the appointment 7 days after that.



moggymay said:


> Hi all - CD18 here and nothing much to report except backache!
> 
> Think that is my own fault tho as have been tiling in our utility room over the weekend.
> 
> Quick question to everyone - do you know the Bristol area of the UK?
> 
> Hubby is being relocated to Bristol with work so we have to move but having never even visited dont know where we would like to live etc have checked out Rightmove but dont know which areas would be good or bad - except that Clifton is nice!
> 
> Dont want to get it wrong as DS will be 3 next summer so starting school (mornings anyway) Any help would be much appreciated...
> 
> :dust:

Hi Moggymay. Bristol is a lovely city, very pretty and lots going on. I don't know it well enough to recommend a particular area I'm afraid, but it is a nice place to live.


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> wannabemamma said:
> 
> 
> Oh I am so confused, I've just started using my CBFM and am on Day 12. Cause it is my first cycle it had me testing at day 6 which was low...but then from day 7 onwards it has been high? Is this normal? I was expecting a high for a few days before OV, but day 7 is a bit early to start getting them isn't it?
> 
> Have been BD-ing every other day anyway, or should we be BD-ing every day I get a high?! This baby making is such an art!!
> 
> Any help gratefully appreciated. x :dohh:
> 
> Every other day sounds fine. It's perfectly normal to get a lot of Highs in your first month. I got 14 in my first month! It's just figuring you out and next month it probably won't give you a high so early.
> 
> Also, do you take Clomid? That can cause prolonged Highs.
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> I've not been around for a while I've been trying to clear my head a bit. I've missed so much though I don't know where to start. Congratulations to everyone who got a BFP :happydance:
> 
> My little white box didn't give me the peak that I was longing for :shrug: but this is the first month I've been using it and I'm surprisingly positive. I'm on date 36 and the m has been flashing for about 5 days now so just waiting for the witch to arrive, so I'm playing the waiting game.
> 
> On a positive note I had a doctors appointment last week and he wants me to have a 21 day blood test. I've got to wait for the first day of af and book on the 21st day so fingers crossed I get some answers. I've told him we could be in for a wait with my last cycle being around 56 days.
> 
> Anyway thats enough of my babbling on. How are you all? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey there. It's good that your doctor is giving you these tests. Remember, though, that rather than always being on the 21st day, the test should ideally be performed 7 days after you ovulate, wherever that is in your cycle. With your long cycles, it's unlikely you will have ovulated 7 days before CD21. You'll need to make an educated guess as to when you may ovulate and book the appointment 7 days after that.
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Hi all - CD18 here and nothing much to report except backache!
> 
> Think that is my own fault tho as have been tiling in our utility room over the weekend.
> 
> Quick question to everyone - do you know the Bristol area of the UK?
> 
> Hubby is being relocated to Bristol with work so we have to move but having never even visited dont know where we would like to live etc have checked out Rightmove but dont know which areas would be good or bad - except that Clifton is nice!
> 
> Dont want to get it wrong as DS will be 3 next summer so starting school (mornings anyway) Any help would be much appreciated...
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Moggymay. Bristol is a lovely city, very pretty and lots going on. I don't know it well enough to recommend a particular area I'm afraid, but it is a nice place to live.Click to expand...

Thats the problem my doctor was having. I didn't temp this month cos I was doing it wrong and my cbfm didn't give me a peak this month :( I'm so confused as to when to have the blood test. The doctor was adiment that I should count 1st day of af and have the test 21 days after. I'm so confused!!!!!! 

Can I ask you a cm question? I've had eggy cm for nearly 2 weeks now is this normal? 

Thank you oh wise one lol xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

2 weeks is a long time to have EWCM. Forgive my asking, but are you sure it's EWCM and not just creamy or leftover semen? It can be difficult to tell the difference.


----------



## High hopes

I'm on my first month of cbfm. I normally have 28/29 day cycles but I'm still reading low on cd 12. This seems to be late for my cycle length or maybe I'm just being paranoid? I can't wait for a high(and of course a peak), ttc is so frustrating and I'm really impatient!


----------



## ACLIO

It's diffently ewcm clear stretchy not white or creamy at all. I'm so confused. I'm day 36 on my CBFM, I don't think there is any point me poas this month if I haven't ov


----------



## scorpiodragon

ACLIO said:


> It's diffently ewcm clear stretchy not white or creamy at all. I'm so confused. I'm day 36 on my CBFM, I don't think there is any point me poas this month if I haven't ov

Hey Alico I had EWCM/watery CM for the last 2 weeks - my last AF was August 26 and for some reason I didn't get my period when I was suppose to in September. From when I was suppose to get my period to 5 days ago when I O'd this month I had crazy CM :haha: and now that I have finally ovulated it has gone back to sticky/dry. I don't know what was up with my body the last month but all I can guess was that I was having hormones balancing issues and kept try to ovulate and then finally did, and has now balanced itself out... This probably doesn't help you but I wanted to tell you my experience with it... and seeing as you have been having long cycles etc. it sounds like that is what is happening to you.
You can see my August and September temp charts (I manually split them up). Good luck!


----------



## ACLIO

scorpiodragon said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> It's diffently ewcm clear stretchy not white or creamy at all. I'm so confused. I'm day 36 on my CBFM, I don't think there is any point me poas this month if I haven't ov
> 
> Hey Alico I had EWCM/watery CM for the last 2 weeks - my last AF was August 26 and for some reason I didn't get my period when I was suppose to in September. From when I was suppose to get my period to 5 days ago when I O'd this month I had crazy CM :haha: and now that I have finally ovulated it has gone back to sticky/dry. I don't know what was up with my body the last month but all I can guess was that I was having hormones balancing issues and kept try to ovulate and then finally did, and has now balanced itself out... This probably doesn't help you but I wanted to tell you my experience with it... and seeing as you have been having long cycles etc. it sounds like that is what is happening to you.
> You can see my August and September temp charts (I manually split them up). Good luck!Click to expand...

I was stupidly late last month my cycle was something like 56 days. I've not been temping as I started doing it the beginning of this cycle but was doing it wrong so stopped. I'm going to start temping next cycle as soon as af shows up cos I'm not even going to get my hopes up this month for a BFP as my CBFM didn't even show me as o'd. I think I just have to put this month down to practice and wait for my 21 day blood test. But that's another thing I'm confused with cos I don't have a standard cycle so 21 days won't be right ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry but that was good to let some steam off lol

I'm glad its not just my body that's playing tricks. What day are you on your CBFM? xxxxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

ACLIO said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> It's diffently ewcm clear stretchy not white or creamy at all. I'm so confused. I'm day 36 on my CBFM, I don't think there is any point me poas this month if I haven't ov
> 
> Hey Alico I had EWCM/watery CM for the last 2 weeks - my last AF was August 26 and for some reason I didn't get my period when I was suppose to in September. From when I was suppose to get my period to 5 days ago when I O'd this month I had crazy CM :haha: and now that I have finally ovulated it has gone back to sticky/dry. I don't know what was up with my body the last month but all I can guess was that I was having hormones balancing issues and kept try to ovulate and then finally did, and has now balanced itself out... This probably doesn't help you but I wanted to tell you my experience with it... and seeing as you have been having long cycles etc. it sounds like that is what is happening to you.
> You can see my August and September temp charts (I manually split them up). Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> I was stupidly late last month my cycle was something like 56 days. I've not been temping as I started doing it the beginning of this cycle but was doing it wrong so stopped. I'm going to start temping next cycle as soon as af shows up cos I'm not even going to get my hopes up this month for a BFP as my CBFM didn't even show me as o'd. I think I just have to put this month down to practice and wait for my 21 day blood test. But that's another thing I'm confused with cos I don't have a standard cycle so 21 days won't be right ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh sorry but that was good to let some steam off lol
> 
> I'm glad its not just my body that's playing tricks. What day are you on your CBFM? xxxxxxClick to expand...

I don't remember are your cycles long because you are coming of BC or just in general they are long? Temping sometimes can be a pain but once you get used to it, it is not a bother... and BTW rant away that is what we are here for!
I stopped using my CBFM this month after I was on like CD 40 and I completely reset my little friend so that my last 2 cycles don't mess up the saved data completely... August was my 4th month using it and my first 2 cycles were fine, but then I had a chemical pregnancy which made me a week late and then a skipped period so me thinks that my CBFM was going to be wacked out, :haha: so provided AF shows up on the 22nd or 23rd of October I will be starting from scratch!! :happydance: Mind you it would be nice if I never had to use it again :blush:


----------



## moggymay

My doc was saying the 21 day blood test needs to be 7 days after you ovulate or 7 days before your period is due if that is easier to time based on your cycles.

Ironically my cycles vary in length from 28-35 days and this month just to coincide with my bloods being done I am having the textbook cycle, I got peak on CD13/14 so my 21 day test will fall on CD21 - sigh sigh - and luckily I will get the results the next day so by the weekend I will have a whole load of numbers I dont understand!

Can anyone give a guide as to what they are looking for and what I need to ask about/for when getting the results? I will be getting them via telephone from the fertility nurse - wierd job title or what.

Anyway back to the tiling and stressing over the big move - more help needed re location in Bristol area please...

:dust:


----------



## Tulip

Moggy - by some miracle I also had a textbook Day 14 OV this month, so had Proper day 21 tests!

Not sure what we're looking for (doc put 4 hormones on the form but I could only make out "progesterone" and "oestrogen". I'll try and do some digging.

As for Bristol I know a few people from work down there - one with young kiddies - so will do some digging for you. I think there are some lovely outlying areas if you fancy a village within a ten minute drive of the city?


----------



## tortoise

Tulilp - how are the symptoms today? Have a feeling it's your month.... x


----------



## tortoise

Hello ladies - I'm struggling to keep up with all the posts. I'll go back and read but in the meantime my (not very interesting) news.

I have a new job - wooo wooo! This is actually relevant to TTC as I'm leaving banking for good (double woo woooo!) and hopefully therefore leaving a ridiculously stressful job where I work about 14 hours a day with a load of douche bags. Resignation going in tomorrow.

Because of the above I'm not TTC this month so am testing out my CBFM - was very annoyed with it the other day as it asked me for a stick on day 6 despite my cycle being 43 days. So I'm testing it by not giving it a stick until Day 10 (Wednesday) and I'll see what it does then....

much babydust from a newly chilled out tortoise

x


----------



## Mrs_N

I'm struggling to keep up with the posts too! 
tortoise yay for leaving your stressful job :happydance: will be interested to hear the result of your experiment with the cbfm. 

9dpo today......
someone please tell me to step away from the tests!


----------



## tortoise

any symptoms Jen?


----------



## Piperette

ACLIO said:


> On a positive note I had a doctors appointment last week and he wants me to have a 21 day blood test. I've got to wait for the first day of af and book on the 21st day so fingers crossed I get some answers. I've told him we could be in for a wait with my last cycle being around 56 days.

Just wanted to say that I thought too it needs to be 7 days past ovulation rather than CD21.

CD44 for me and still nothing happening. :cry:


----------



## Tulip

tortoise said:


> Tulilp - how are the symptoms today? Have a feeling it's your month.... x

Thanks tort!
Ridiculous itchy-burning-nipple for a few mins yesterday and a couple of times in bed last night. I'm not sleeping well, getting up 2/3 times in the night for a wee.

Lots of mild (imaginary?) cramps.

Little bit woozy - can't concentrate on anything.

Ran for the train last ngiht and heart was still pounding 40 mins later when I got off it (hubby says it's cos I never run LMAO)

Weeing every half hour on the dot yesterday afternoon.

Weeping with joy at SarahMelissa and Megg's BFPs!

JABBING pain in my abdomen last evening, seems to have moved slightly this morning.

Just really nervous now and have an overwhelming urge to POAS tomorrow (12dpo). Crying now just thinking about it, SO worried I'm wrong and it's another failure :( Temp dropped slightly today but still high.

Thanks for thinking of me! :hugs:
xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh and Tortie, great news on the change of career. Getting out of banking can only help!

And MEGG!! Where are you!! You've not shared news with the Wonders!!
xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Congrats Megg, well done you deserve it!! xxxx


----------



## Mrs_N

tortoise said:


> any symptoms Jen?

no, not really! 


megg, seen your news elsewhere - congrats! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry! I got rushed out the door before I was done spreading the news! LOL

Got a faint but there :bfp: with FMU! So terrified it's lying or won't stick! But, trying hard to be hopeful! EEEEK! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Many congratulations Megg :)


----------



## char63

Meg, thats FANTASTIC news, so pleased for you.


----------



## ACLIO

Megg - woooohoooooo :happydance::happydance: stick little bean stick xxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

I'm still confused what to do about my 21 day blood test. My cycles are all over the place so I never know when I ov (if a do). Should I book in when my CBFM is showing a high as I don't think I have any other option. My doctor wanted me to go bang on 21 days unless its a weekend, why do doctors want to confuse me!!! To top it all of I'm about day 37 of my cycle and still no sign of af, I hope its not going to be another 58 days cycle!!!!!


----------



## Mrs_N

ACLIO I had the same problem. In fact, I'm going for my day 21 blood test today at day 55! 
I've had a few attempts at it - doctor said start off with going on cd21, then if af doesn't show go again on cd28. if no show cd35 etc etc. so basically every 7 days so that at least one of them should be about 7 days before af arrives.
obviously weekends do mess it up a bit, which is why I'm now going at 10dpo rather than 7dpo.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Aclio - put it this way - if you don't think you're OVing then you want to be prescribed Clomid, right? In order to be prescribed clomid, you have to show that your progesterone is low. If you do the T21 test too early, it will show low progesterone. Which is kind of what you want, even if it's cheating. 

So do as the doctor says, do it on CD21 and even if it's too early (which is highly likely), you'll still get the result you want.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, 7 DPO and not a single symptom. It's not my month, roll on Friday and start the merry-go-round again.


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> Aclio - put it this way - if you don't think you're OVing then you want to be prescribed Clomid, right? In order to be prescribed clomid, you have to show that your progesterone is low. If you do the T21 test too early, it will show low progesterone. Which is kind of what you want, even if it's cheating.
> 
> So do as the doctor says, do it on CD21 and even if it's too early (which is highly likely), you'll still get the result you want.

He did say he need to do bloods before he prescribed clomid, so I guess it doesn't matter. I would just be nice to know everything is working fine on its own but I don't think thats ever going to happen.


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Megg, fab news!!


----------



## sk100

Woooo hoooooo Megg!!! Fab news. Can't wait to see you in 1st tri :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

I am being the bi*ch from hell at work. If I get fired it had better be for a good reason......

And I quote my esteemed colleague "You are being a right monster today". This is shortly after my 9th pee of the day. And my 8th inspection of my veiny bbs.

*sigh*

Is it tomorrow yet?


----------



## ACLIO

Mrs_N said:


> ACLIO I had the same problem. In fact, I'm going for my day 21 blood test today at day 55!
> I've had a few attempts at it - doctor said start off with going on cd21, then if af doesn't show go again on cd28. if no show cd35 etc etc. so basically every 7 days so that at least one of them should be about 7 days before af arrives.
> obviously weekends do mess it up a bit, which is why I'm now going at 10dpo rather than 7dpo.

My last cycle was 58 days so I know how you are feeling. I'm currently on 37 ish and no sign of af yet. I don't think there is any point me poas this month as my cbfm didn't even give me a peak. 

Let me know how you get on xxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

ACLIO said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Aclio - put it this way - if you don't think you're OVing then you want to be prescribed Clomid, right? In order to be prescribed clomid, you have to show that your progesterone is low. If you do the T21 test too early, it will show low progesterone. Which is kind of what you want, even if it's cheating.
> 
> So do as the doctor says, do it on CD21 and even if it's too early (which is highly likely), you'll still get the result you want.
> 
> He did say he need to do bloods before he prescribed clomid, so I guess it doesn't matter. I would just be nice to know everything is working fine on its own but I don't think thats ever going to happen.Click to expand...

Hi AClio - just a note I had day 21 (well day23) bloods done when a couple of months ago but I didnt ovulate till day 19. So only had two days. My progesterone was low so he prescribed me Clomid to bring O forward and I think I O yesterday judging by rise today.

I have to go next Monday CD22 to have CD21 bloods taken so its an accurate CD21 bloods tests. I would do exactly as Fran said its not gonna do you any harm.


----------



## ACLIO

fluffyblue said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Aclio - put it this way - if you don't think you're OVing then you want to be prescribed Clomid, right? In order to be prescribed clomid, you have to show that your progesterone is low. If you do the T21 test too early, it will show low progesterone. Which is kind of what you want, even if it's cheating.
> 
> So do as the doctor says, do it on CD21 and even if it's too early (which is highly likely), you'll still get the result you want.
> 
> He did say he need to do bloods before he prescribed clomid, so I guess it doesn't matter. I would just be nice to know everything is working fine on its own but I don't think thats ever going to happen.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi AClio - just a note I had day 21 (well day23) bloods done when a couple of months ago but I didnt ovulate till day 19. So only had two days. My progesterone was low so he prescribed me Clomid to bring O forward and I think I O yesterday judging by rise today.
> 
> I have to go next Monday CD22 to have CD21 bloods taken so its an accurate CD21 bloods tests. I would do exactly as Fran said its not gonna do you any harm.Click to expand...

Thank you, I'm going to do that. I' just have to wait for af now I'm day 37 ish and still no show, I hope its not going to be another 58 day cycle like last month. 

How are you? xx


----------



## tortoise

Megg that's amazing news - if anyone deserves it.... well done well done and big congrats


----------



## tortoise

sorry that last post was meant to read "if anyone deserves it you do" - wrote too quickly in my excitement!


----------



## scorpiodragon

IMO everyone has a right to be a b*tch from hell at least once a month :haha: We have all been there and no matter what you do or Dh or anyone for that matter does it is NOT changing it! I hope tomorrow is better for you Tulip! ?Your peeing and veiny boos do sounds like good things on the TTC front!
Megg Congrats!! I hope it is a sticky little one!!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, girls! I hope so, but my temp dropped again this morning. It's still above coverline, but only ever so slightly. Terrified! :( I doubled my progesterone, as the suggested dose is 1/4-1/2 teaspoon twice a day... I was only using the 1/4, so I went up to the 1/2. :shrug: I'm so worried that its not real now. :cry: I'm trying to keep my PMA up though. Hubs says he's sure everything is fine. FX'd he's right!

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Tulip

PMA please Meggs.... have we started the "Hedgewitch got me pregnant" thread yet?

I caved when I got in from work tonight. Used my 14th (!) pee of the day to PIAC. So first I dipped a CBFM stick. BIG fat FSH line.

Then I dipped an IC OPK. It told me I am practically ovulating.

THEN I dipped an IC HPT.

I HAVE A SHADOW!!! It even has the teeeeeeeniest bit of colour!

Desperately trying to get the photos off my work phone..........
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Dodgy ifone pics now in the gallery.


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> PMA please Meggs.... have we started the "Hedgewitch got me pregnant" thread yet?
> 
> I caved when I got in from work tonight. Used my 14th (!) pee of the day to PIAC. So first I dipped a CBFM stick. BIG fat FSH line.
> 
> Then I dipped an IC OPK. It told me I am practically ovulating.
> 
> THEN I dipped an IC HPT.
> 
> I HAVE A SHADOW!!! It even has the teeeeeeeniest bit of colour!
> 
> Desperately trying to get the photos off my work phone..........
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

OMG!! Tulip fingers crossed for you!! sending you truckloads of sticky babydust and PMA,xxxx


----------



## LadyK

Oh Megg I am so excited for you! FX! I hope to hear it is all still well when I return from holiday! I am off in the early hours of tomorrow morning and back in the early hours of Sunday morning! If I O'd when I think I O'd then I am currently 11 DPO. My imaginary symptoms so far are funny sick taste in back of throat (don't feel sick just have this yukky taste), and the "bumps" around my nipples look much more pronounced, and I think my nipples look bigger! Of course this could just be that I keep pulling up my top/bra to examine my breasts and of course its a bit colder now, so I expect they are just reacting to the cold air! CM massively reduced and cramps have gone. I shall see what Sunday brings me (going to test)! Have a good few days girls I look forward to more news when I get back!


----------



## LadyK

OMG Tulip too! Am I going to get back to find you all have BFPs? Here's hoping! Me included!


----------



## Piperette

Megg, keep your spirits up. Fingers crossed for you.

Tulip, that sounds great. Lots of PMA to you.

LadyK, have a nice holiday and good luck with your test on Sunday.

As for me: CD45, I had a teeny little bit of EWCM this morning and have some pain in my lower tummy. Not getting too excited until the temp shift though. BD'ed earlier too. :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Good work Piper! You and your lunatic cycles will get there soon xxx


----------



## Tulip

LOL K... I've been having imaginary symptoms all week - FXd they're for real - have a great break!! xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Congratulations Megg and try not to worry (easier said than done) - I'm wishing you all the luck and babydust........ I'm so happy for you chick!

Tulip - looking good - how exciting!

Hello to all the other clearblue wonders.... how's it going?

Fran - I'm 'feeling' your post - I, like you, think im out this month too! 

Why?

Well it's 9 dpo for me and my short cycle and seeming lack of a decent luteal phase seems to haunt me yet again (tho last month I came on on day 30 - slightly better......cd25 today - bang on as per norm) 

I Left meeting tonight and had a v v small show of pale pink in loo - was quite shocked as no AF type feelings relating to it , i normally sense it - the low pulling/ light crampy thing (as we ladies do i reckon) 

Anyway nothing since so praying it's implantation blah, blah, blah , but im playing a silly game of mental torture with myself really because this is strangely exactly what happended last month! Pale pink streak - then nothing for a whole day and night (got my hopes up imagination running wild, etc) then WHAM !!!!!!!!!!! Full on period day after a day of nothing - weird weird weird! 

Never happened before and now 2 months in a row it seems. DP reckons its because I'm monitoring it more and possibly wouldn't have even noticed this 'spotting' before; I think he has a point but im not truly convinced........ 

I wonder if the vit B complex is causing this pre AF pale pink streak before full / normal period arrives??? Any ideas anyone? 

Please, please let it be implantation - what with ovulation on harvest moon and spells and all that!!! 

hugs to all! 

xx clee xx


----------



## Tulip

Oooooh I reeeeeally hope this is it for you Clee. I can't advise on the short LP or B-complex (does it take a couple of cycles to make a difference?) I'm afraid, but there are plenty who can if you wanna start a thread on the main board. :hugs:

Chin up honey, it's not over yet xxx

(And thanks for visiting the gallery - it means a lot)


----------



## Rabbittchild

congrats Megg, that's great news!!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Megg - keep your PMA up. Everything crossed for you my love!
Tulip - ooh I am so excited for you!
LadyK - have a nice holiday!
Piperette - I hope this is it! 
Clee - My vote is implantation... I don't think the Vit B complexe would have an affect like that...


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :) FX'd! I think I'm going to hesitantly and cautiously update my sig with my preg tickers... I wanna see them, either way! :)

FX'd and :dust: to you all!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

So much for implan- bloody- tation !!! It appears the witch has flown in early for me this halloween month! I'm annoyed but not surprised really..... We dtd every high, every peak + days following but I would have been flipping lucky 2nd cycle on CBFM really.... Onwards + upwards. Can't believe I'm being philosophical like this! I'll probably cry + get upset later but I'm delivering seminars/training to 60+ people over next few weeks at various venues so I have enough on my plate apart from ttc! Its hopefully going to be 3rd time lucky! DP said to me it'll be before he's 40 in february so fingers xd! Hope everyone else has better luck than me. Xx clee xx


----------



## dan-o

:wohoo: I got my first ever CBFM PEEEEEAAAAKKKK!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh dear Cleebs. Good that you're being philosophical although yes, don't be suprised if you have a bit of a cry later, that's alright too.

As for me, it's going to be a long day. My temperature was right up this morning and my chart looks healthy, but previous months have shown that 8DPO is traditionally my highest temperature day and that it drops on 9DPO. So I'd like it to be tomorrow morning now please. Right now.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

dan-o said:


> :wohoo: I got my first ever CBFM PEEEEEAAAAKKKK!!! :wohoo:

:D Congratulations. Get shagging.


----------



## dan-o

Sorry :witch: got you cleeby :( :hugs:




> Congratulations. Get shagging.

:rofl: Thanks sue, I certainly will!! xx


----------



## char63

Morning,

I'v had 2 peaks, yesterday and the day before, today just a high, thank god, don't think I could do more willy if I wanted!!
Just a bit worried as I seen a lot of posts saying that when they have a peak, they also get 2 lines on the stick.
Well, on the first peak I got 2 lines, but they were very faint, on 2nd peak I got 1 line, also very faint. So maybe I haven't Ovulated at all??
Whats your thoughts girls...........anyone had anything similar??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

char63 said:


> Morning,
> 
> I'v had 2 peaks, yesterday and the day before, today just a high, thank god, don't think I could do more willy if I wanted!!
> Just a bit worried as I seen a lot of posts saying that when they have a peak, they also get 2 lines on the stick.
> Well, on the first peak I got 2 lines, but they were very faint, on 2nd peak I got 1 line, also very faint. So maybe I haven't Ovulated at all??
> Whats your thoughts girls...........anyone had anything similar??

My thoughts are... don't look at the lines! Seriously, don't try to figure them out and just go by the highs and peaks on the monitor, that's what it's for. Stop worrying.

Following 2 peaks, you will always get a high followed by lows for the rest of the month. It is a good idea to have one last shag on the day following the peaks if you can manage it, just in case.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi girls.

Just popping in from sunny Italy as we finally have an internet connection. I can't believe how long it took me to read all the posts I have missed! Really sorry for not replying to you all.

Huge congratulations Megg and Tulip!!!! Fantastic news!!!!

MoggyMay, Bristol is an amazing city. I went to university there and lots of my really good friends still live there. I love it. As for areas... Redland is a lovely area. Close to the centre and to Clifton (also lovely but slightly more expensive). I have friends in Horfield too which is a little more rough around the edges but has some beautiful houses. All depends on your budget I guess! PM me if you want to know anything specific hon.

AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!

xxxxxx


----------



## wannabemamma

Thanks for the advice ladies, am on Day 14 now and got my first peak! How exciting!

Congrats to all the BFPs out there.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> Just popping in from sunny Italy as we finally have an internet connection. I can't believe how long it took me to read all the posts I have missed! Really sorry for not replying to you all.
> 
> Huge congratulations Megg and Tulip!!!! Fantastic news!!!!
> 
> MoggyMay, Bristol is an amazing city. I went to university there and lots of my really good friends still live there. I love it. As for areas... Redland is a lovely area. Close to the centre and to Clifton (also lovely but slightly more expensive). I have friends in Horfield too which is a little more rough around the edges but has some beautiful houses. All depends on your budget I guess! PM me if you want to know anything specific hon.
> 
> AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!
> 
> xxxxxx

Wow! What a fantastic holiday surprise! Many, many congratulations :D


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all, low for me today so last BD today wahey im sick of it !

Temp rose again today so looks like I did ovulate but didnt feel it - thought I would on Clomid but hey ho.

Congrats to all BFP's very best wishes to you all x


----------



## tortoise

wow another BFP. This is an amazing month. Well done everyone. I'm a little gutted I'm not trying this month now!

Happy holiday bella's mamma!


----------



## sk100

Congratulations Bella's mummy!! 

Sue - when you have time, please could we see the cheeseroll? I was thinking that maybe it could be put on a thread like the monthly testers?

Good luck for this month everyone.
xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here's the cheeseroll guys, please feel free to update yourselves: https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en


----------



## fluffyblue

Just a quick question to my fellow Clomid takers are you meant to feel different around ovulation cus I felt nothing, had bad headache Friday and friday night but that was it ! No abdo pains or anything?


----------



## emsiee

Hi all!!

Im back, had a fab holiday! I cant possibly begin to catch up with this thread but congrats to all the BFP`S!!!!

Well, I thought i had a bfp last month but turns out it wasnt :( Dont know what the hell went on there but i got AF shortly after...

Hey ho...on with this month!

I ovulated really early this month..asked me to test on CD8 which is unusual so did and i immediately got a high....peaked the day after so Im expecting AF extremely earlier than usual!

Hope everyone is well and congrats again to the BFP `s!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Just a quick question to my fellow Clomid takers are you meant to feel different around ovulation cus I felt nothing, had bad headache Friday and friday night but that was it ! No abdo pains or anything?

No, I don't feel anything around ovulation and haven't had any side-effects from the clomid. I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Thanks Fran, 

Yes philosophical has just gone out the window and welling up misty eyes came in...... I'll be fine; I've got broad shoulders and Im well aware its the beginning of my journey and stressing doesn't help really anyway. 

The odd thing is i thought for sure i'd come on this morning as again (like yesterday) a small pale amount of blood when wiping (sorry tmi etc) but then all day I've worn a pantyliner thingy and nothing! nada! rien! 

Im now starting to wonder more....... I'll more than likely start full flow tomorrow but i have buggered up the machine as i pressed 'm' day 1 for full flow today expecting the normal period to kick in and no.... 

so last month 1 day weird pale tiny blob/streak in afternoon, then night and next day - nothing , then full on normal period day after; this month - pale streak, nothing, pale streak, nothing........... we'll see what tomorrow brings! Its no big deal for some women as they always spot or have a light show before period but i never, ever have until last month! I just start light and get bit by bit heavier and heavier..............then end!

Answers on a postcard please!

Anyway BIG FAT congratulations to bella's mamma - wow that's amazing - another BFP for the clearblue wonders....... it's great stuff! Megg, Tulip and now Bella's mamma! 

Lets hope the dust keeps on sprinkling - it could be a good month or something!!!!!!!!!!

Ps. FRER HPTs and ovulation kits are on 2 for 1 at boots - I got 4 preg tests (2 double packs) today (stocking up/PMA) for £10.49 which i thought was jolly good value! I would have got more but they'd sold out! I did briefly wonder if team clearblue had done some raiding in my local boots!!!

xxxx love cleeby jeeby , with the pale non existent period for 2 days! xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Bella's Mamma said:


> AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!
> 
> xxxxxx

CONGRATULATIONS Bella's Mamma!!!
i am so pleased, up to know the majority of women i cast for have got their BFP, must have been that Harvest moon and plenty of PMA, soooo pleased for you all,xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

hedgewitch said:


> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Bella's Mamma!!!
> i am so pleased, up to know the majority of women i cast for have got their BFP, must have been that Harvest moon and plenty of PMA, soooo pleased for you all,xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Hedge

I read all your posts what do I need to do for you to do one for me x:kiss:


----------



## Tulip

OMFG BM too, my cycle twin!
We need to bump-buddy up when you get back, my love! xxx

Clee.... weird. You're still not out you know....

Love and dust to all x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi Tulip,

Thanks........... we'll see...... nice to have a vote of confidence anyway. It is a bit strange to be honest and it's great to dream of implantation. I'm sure this time tomorrow (in fact I'd put a million pounds on it) that I'll be saying my period finally arrived properly today!) Until then it's nice to fantasise. 

Maybe I've got this wrong now, apologies if i have, but weren't you (tulip), Bellas Mamma and me cycle triplets (!!!!) last month! ? ! ? It would be bloody mad if I _was_ actually pg along with you two! Oh i do hope I am...........

xx


----------



## Tulip

That would be some crazy magic wouldn't it? Fingers crossed for you my love xx


----------



## modo

Megg33k said:


> Thanks girls! :) FX'd! I think I'm going to hesitantly and cautiously update my sig with my preg tickers... I wanna see them, either way! :)
> 
> FX'd and :dust: to you all!

Megg congratulations!!!!

:dance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Bella's Mamma!!!
> i am so pleased, up to know the majority of women i cast for have got their BFP, must have been that Harvest moon and plenty of PMA, soooo pleased for you all,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Hedge
> 
> I read all your posts what do I need to do for you to do one for me x:kiss:Click to expand...

hi Fluffy
amazing success this month!! some good PMA flying about on here,

i would be happy to cast for you, all i need is yours and DH first names, your cycle dates and your email address to be able to email details to you instead of using BnB.

if you get the details over to me i will cast for you,
xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Hi Tulip,
> 
> Thanks........... we'll see...... nice to have a vote of confidence anyway. It is a bit strange to be honest and it's great to dream of implantation. I'm sure this time tomorrow (in fact I'd put a million pounds on it) that I'll be saying my period finally arrived properly today!) Until then it's nice to fantasise.
> 
> Maybe I've got this wrong now, apologies if i have, but weren't you (tulip), Bellas Mamma and me cycle triplets (!!!!) last month! ? ! ? It would be bloody mad if I _was_ actually pg along with you two! Oh i do hope I am...........
> 
> xx


well i'm still holding out for The Harvest Moon Triplets,xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Fingers crossed!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats to the new :bfp:s!!! That's fantastic. I'm hoping for a strong FRER line in a couple more days. I'm not so sure though. Feel very un-confident about it. Tested with $Tree again today, and if there was a line, it was very pathetic. Hoping it was a bum test or something! FX'd that all bean shall be sticky!


----------



## hedgewitch

FX'd for you megg,xxxx


----------



## Piperette

cleebyjeeby, sorry to hear that AF has caught you.

dan-o, congrats on your peak. Have fun BD'ing.

Bella's Mamma, that's great news. Congrats.

CD46 for me today and although I had some hopes of Ov yesterday, temp this morning was still low. :cry: Just have to keep on waiting then....


----------



## Annamumof2

wow this post is long i'm going to get lost now lol

and yes i'm joining the CBFM group today


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cramping and spotting today, AF is arriving right on time. Another month, another disappointment. I think I might be the person who's been on this thread the longest without a BFP. Fuck it.


----------



## char63

Chin up Sue, stay strong and positive, I know its hard.

Gota a low on monitor today. what a relief!!
After bd every night for the last 3-4 days, I found it really tiring and last night while doing 'it', we were giggling like school kids as we both didnt want to do the deed, clean sheets tonight and a good nights sleep!


----------



## Mrs_N

oh thats crap fran :(
tulip & bella's mummy huge congrats on your :bfp:
megg everything crossed for you :hugs:
dan-o wohoo on the peak! :wohoo:

got my doctor's appointment later today. hoping it'll be useful. 
bfn this morning, comlpetely expected. next month will be our month.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've booked a doctors appt for next Tuesday to discuss my short luteal phase.


----------



## Mrs_N

good idea, here's hoping they can sort that out for you.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Yay, here's to implantation Clee and being bump triplets!!! xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning all - temp stayed up for me so got my crosshairs today and ovulation on CD15 so now 2dpo (or 3) not feeling positive tho dont know why but then again not feeling positive about anything at mo. I dont have a fecking clue what is wrong with me at the moment I am just down all the time.

Fran - i might not be long on CBFM thread but I am right there with you gal on the longest TTC !!

Anna - your previous thread sounds promising fingers crossed for implantation bleeding ive never had it so couldnt advise xx

And as for me well so skint at mo cant even get a bottle of wine !! :cry:


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am sorry the witch got you Clee and Fran. :hugs: Glad you are going to the Dr. about the short luteal phase, how come that wasn't "taken care of" when they prescribed you clomid? guess they wanted a couple of cycle with only clomid at first?
Hope your temp went up Piperette!
Mrs. N good luck!
Congrats Bella!
Megg any update for us?
Fluffy I hear you on the $ thing UGH!


----------



## Mrs_N

had a good doctor's appointment, i have definately definately ovulated on my own :wohoo:
going to give soy a go before trying clomid, but she'll prescribe for us in a couple of months if no luck with the soy.
I'm so pleased to have a plan!


----------



## moggymay

Keep hearing about the soy - how does it work? Did your doc recommend it? Get my blood results tomorrow so just wondering if there are any specific questions I should ask? It was the CD21 test so presumably progesterone level? Anything else? Thanks guys - sticky bean glue and baby dust to all the wonders x


----------



## Megg33k

I took an FRER this morning, and it's faint but DEFINITELY there! So, it's official! I'm preggo! :hugs: Thanks for all the support! I still intend to be about on TTC. I'm not going anywhere!!!


----------



## farawayskies

This book is amazing has charts so you can chart your temp, and record observations on how yr cervix feels and what your um lubricant looks like so you can find your ovulating days alongside testing. I am going to try it.... my friend recommended it she pregnant at 35 after so long trying. It's called TAKING CHARGE OF YR FERTILITY. just google tcoyf and charts and you can get the charts!


----------



## farawayskies

Mrs_N said:


> had a good doctor's appointment, i have definately definately ovulated on my own :wohoo:
> going to give soy a go before trying clomid, but she'll prescribe for us in a couple of months if no luck with the soy.
> I'm so pleased to have a plan!

I have been reading about clomid quite a bit you shoud read 'Taking charge of your fertility' by Toni Weschler before you do that because it talks about clomid quite a bit and it is not all good. It has some really good options for charting and stuff that you might find really helpful.


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bella's Mamma said:
> 
> 
> AND... I got a bfp this morning! After crying my eyes out on 9dpo as I had the usual spotting, it disapeared. Last night I had a really vivid dream that I was looking at two lines. Today was one day late so decided to take a risk on a frer (I only have two with me). A really strong line came up straight away. I am still feeling it is not real and being very cautious. Thanks hedgewitch!
> 
> xxxxxx
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS Bella's Mamma!!!
> i am so pleased, up to know the majority of women i cast for have got their BFP, must have been that Harvest moon and plenty of PMA, soooo pleased for you all,xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Hedge
> 
> I read all your posts what do I need to do for you to do one for me x:kiss:Click to expand...

hey fluffyblue
all done for you, any questions or if you need it adjusting let me know,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I took an FRER this morning, and it's faint but DEFINITELY there! So, it's official! I'm preggo! :hugs: Thanks for all the support! I still intend to be about on TTC. I'm not going anywhere!!!

sooo pleased for you Megg, out of 7 ladies i cast for on the same night 6 have come back with BFP's, just shows you what PMA can do, well done all of you, you deserve it, have a wonderfully blissful 9 months,xxxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Glad your Dr.'s appointment went well Mrs. N
Send some PMA to the rest us ClearBlue Wonders Megg & Hedge!

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

anyone heard from cleeby today? or have i missed that post?xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Quick update,
Basically I buggered up my monitor as pressed m button yest morn as presumed AF had arrived but since initial pink streak still nothing..... All today I have been v stressed training folk so reckon my stress has possibly prevented period arriving.... I'm crampy now + feel like it'll be here tomorrow though now. So how do I reset my monitor back to day 1 again tom when I do probably start finally + will it all be set wrong now as its currently saying cd2 low! I'm obviously still praying for implantation! Also hegewitch am I the 7th out of the ones you cast for who's yet to get bfp? This strange waiting game after spotting tues wed + nowt today is intriging me now a bit but not optimistic really..... Xx dust to all x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hia hedge! Here I am! Did we post at same time? X what do u reckon ?? X


----------



## Megg33k

I have a great feeling for you Cleeby! This can't be coincidence! OMG! So excited! Can't wait to see your :bfp:!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello megg (the pregg)!!!! You've gone + made me all excited now but these things just don't happen to me! (Do you know what I mean - seems sooooo unlikely) erm can I ask why you feel positive for me? Its lovely thanku + I totally respect your opinion + wisdom/knowledge so that means a lot. Sadly tho I feel bit crampy + like its game over! Reckon I'll be on tom morn sadly :-(
hope you're well...... xx


----------



## hedgewitch

ahh cleeby, i still have hope that your gonna get your BFP, sending you lots of babydust, Blessings and PMA, keep me informed hun, FX'd for you,xxxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Blimey hedge we're up late tonight aren't we?!?! I've just eaten toast at 1am! Very healthy (not)!!! I do hope you're right..... Do you have any pyschic intuition/feelings? Am I the missing one from the 7 or was I part of another spell casting? How are u anyway (enough about me) xx


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Blimey hedge we're up late tonight aren't we?!?! I've just eaten toast at 1am! Very healthy (not)!!! I do hope you're right..... Do you have any pyschic intuition/feelings? Am I the missing one from the 7 or was I part of another spell casting? How are u anyway (enough about me) xx

it is late isn't it, can't sleep since losing Lilly-Maye so usually up till about 2am on the internet then another hour before i go up to bed. i do have a good feeling and its not over till the witch flies in, how many dpo are you now? what other symptoms do you have? did i remember saying you though af was here rather early?xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Cleeby - I just think that Hedgewitch was a true little miracle worker. I can't imagine that you aren't in on it! Plus, I get weird feelings about people. I'm not always right, but I am more often than not. I wish I had a better answer for you! :hugs:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Ahhhhh thankyou....... I'm lying in bed (on my blackberry) and dreading getting up + going to the loo as I'm pretty crampy and do feel like I've started now. I wish it wasn't so but just reckon my body has played some mind games with me last 2 months for some reason! I do find it interesting that hedge has cast and got 90% success so far - amazing stuff! I like your idea about just having intuitive feelings sometimes - my oh is very like that too sometimes..... You seem such a lovely person- its incredible really chatting to someone on other side of world! God I sound old now but technology is so amazing really. Well I better go and face what I know awaits me - I'm going to be disappointed all over again just like tues morn this week !!! Xx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Nope! It wasn't to be definitely started period so all that drama over. Pissed off. Thanks for PMA anyway megg + hedge last night! It was fun while it lasted! Maybe next month....... Xx


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, Cleeby! :( I really thought I was right about you! You're sure? :hugs: Onward and upward to next month!


----------



## FBbaby

Cleeby, I am so sorry :hugs: It is so cruel to think it is over then your body makes you hope again to finally disappoint you anyhow. So unfair. Sending you a lot of :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Big congratulations to the bfps this month. It is three in one week isn't? I think if we were to do statistics, we would find that using the cbfm definitely raises the odds. The cbfm team on the 1st trimester is going to catch us up with the total number of postings :haha:

Fran, so sorry the witch has got to you :hugs: I know that feeling that everyone seems to get pg before you and you are left behind. I've started in April, one m/c, and here I still am! I'm only 8dpo, but already I know it won't be this cycle. To start with, we didn't bd when needed, and my key pregnancy symptom which shows very early when I am pg, sore nipples, is not present, so very little hope. I'll just have to wait for next Thursday for the witch to show to start the process of pma again. 

Still, OH and I are spending the week-end together in London. First time since April we get two days just the two of us, so feeling so excited. 

Wishing everyone a pleasant autumn week-end :hugs::hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

mmm, seem to be in an kissing mood! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mrs_N

sorry to hear that cleeby :( :hugs:

AF is here today for me too, cd1 and here we go again! 
I am okay - it was totally expected (which is why I love charting!) and I have a good feeling about cycle #8 :happydance:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Sorry megg - feel like I've let you down! No, its def here now! I can't go through this bullshit every month its ridiculous! Hey ho...... Harvest shmarvest!!! X


----------



## FBbaby

Sorry MrsN for your cd1. It's easier to deal with when you expect it, but it is still so frustrating. You seem full of pma, so yes, let's make cycle8 your cycle. Actually, could I be cheeky and request that next month is a special one dedicated to the old wrinkled poasers? 

Just kidding of course, we all deserve our bnf, and it is always encouraging to read about a bnf, it's just that some eggs and swimmers are more stubborn than others!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Oh Clee I am so sorry... Hope you are ok hon. You will get your bfp next cycle and will only be a few weeks behind. We can still be bump triplets!

Sending you loads of pma sweetheart xxxxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Sorry MrsN for your cd1. It's easier to deal with when you expect it, but it is still so frustrating. You seem full of pma, so yes, let's make cycle8 your cycle. Actually, could I be cheeky and request that next month is a special one dedicated to the old wrinkled poasers?

Yeah, definitely. Next month is for those of us who've been POAS for 6 months or more. :)

My body decided to torture me by stopping spotting, giving me a tiny ray of hope, but no, it's definitely back and getting heavier. Ho hum.


----------



## hedgewitch

cleebyjeeby said:


> Nope! It wasn't to be definitely started period so all that drama over. Pissed off. Thanks for PMA anyway megg + hedge last night! It was fun while it lasted! Maybe next month....... Xx


ahh cleeby i'm so sorry sweet, we will try again next month, we will get you that BFP!! sending hugs your way,xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Morning ladies hope we are well, im a little mre positive this morning about lots of things (only slight I may say) !!

Well 4dpo for me and wondering well whats gonna happen ! Temps are being funny they seem to be increasing but not reading to much into it a 4dpo !


----------



## moggymay

Hi all, 8 dpo here and nothing to report, rang hospital for day 21 results and was told have to wait til after the weekend as they havent done them yet! Humph! Question - can you get highs and peaks and not ovulate?


----------



## DragonMummy

Afternoon all. Only just started using my shiny new CBFM and am on CD4 so am underwhelmed with it so far :rofl: am itching to pee on something - the stupid annovulatory cycle has robbed me of the joys of peeing on sticks every day for a fortnight! Although I did do one... just to be sure!!!

When will it ask for my first stick do you think?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

DM - it'll ask for your first stick on CD 6 :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Hi all, 8 dpo here and nothing to report, rang hospital for day 21 results and was told have to wait til after the weekend as they havent done them yet! Humph! Question - can you get highs and peaks and not ovulate?

Yes you can. The CBFM measures the hormones your body produces before ovulation, and it's possible to be producing eostrogen and FSH and still not ovulate. Sorry. The best way to measure whether you ovulate is to see if you get a temperature rise after your peaks.


----------



## dan-o

moggymay said:


> Question - can you get highs and peaks and not ovulate?

I think it is possible not to ovulate after peaks & other fertility signs, as it seem to be happening to me! :hissy:


----------



## moggymay

Ho hum maybe will just have to start temping after all - have been doing the FF course this cycle so may test out all my lessons learning etc next cycle. 

Am losing hope for this one - just dont feel preggers! 

Maybe next month as if they were right and my next one is another 8 month pregnancy it will still mean birthday around the same time as my gorgeous little boy/devilish toddler! Feel like this ttc lark has been going on forever!


----------



## FBbaby

mog, I'm 8dpo and don't feel pregnant at all either. 

Talking about similar birthdays, my daughter was born on New Year's Eve. Stopped the bcp in June and started ntnp, nothing for 6 months, so decided to ttc using charting, still nothing until finally, 10 months after coming off bcp I got my bfp. Couldn't believe it when I went for the first scan and was told due date was...New Years Eve (In the end, he arrived 5 days late!). Laughed that I probably could only get pregnant once a year...which might indeed be the case as I am now on 6 months ttc...except I don't find it so funny now .....

If not this cycle, I really hope next one is yours xx


----------



## moggymay

Spooky stuff happens - the mc we had was edd 10 july, little man is 12 July and cat is 11 July - had her since kitten and she came from friends cat so she actualy has a real birthday, was kind of hoping for another July baby although not sure a second 8 month pregnancy is good...

FXd for us both - and all the other wonders x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Thanks bellas mamma and thanks hedge.......

I've not been poas for over 6 months but i _am_ old and wrinkly - do i count! ? ! 

(have been ttc for over 6 months though!)


----------



## FBbaby

6 months does it Clee. November it is then, just on time for morning sickness for Christmas, so no fighting temptation and stuffing our faces, and a nice scan to start the new year. Watch out, here come the wrinkles :haha:


----------



## fluffyblue

I can join the wrinklies !!!


----------



## Piperette

Finally....... FF seems to think that I have ovulated. :)

It thinks Ov might have happened about 10 days ago (dotted line), but I am not quite sure about that due to the pain I had some days ago.

Either way it looks like I have ovulated, doesn't really matter whether it was 10 or 2 days ago.

Just so pleased that we are moving forward.


----------



## Megg33k

Cleeby - Definitely don't feel you let me down! I'm just sad is all. You'll get it! Promise! :hugs:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Hey everyone, sorry I've been been so behind on posts. Great news about the :bfp:s and best of luck to everyone starting a new cycle or awaiting :bfp:'s

Am not feeling full of PMA so I'm staying quiet for now. Just waiting for AF to turn up *sighs*


----------



## Lisahope

Hi, I'm a newbie here, been reading the thread for the past couple of days (only up to page 295 so far ) but just wanted to get my 2 cents in, I am 39 now nearly 40 (much older than most people here I guess) have a beautiful 6 year old daughter but have not gotten pregnant since, started on CBFM this month, now on CD13 have been on high since CD9 no peak yet but fingers crossed! Love the honesty of this thread, wishing everyone best of luck, and hopefully I will get a peak day just to show that I am not over the hill!!

Thanks everyone anf good luck!


----------



## Piperette

Good morning,

FF updated my ovulation date to the day I thought it might have been. Still a dotted line though, so I am hoping it will change to a continuous line soon.

Hope everyone is okay and enjoying the weekend. How are our BFP's doing today? And what stage is everyone else in?

Welcome Lisahope and good luck.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just wanted to check in on you all... hope you are doing ok!
So glad you're joining us DragonMummy!
Glad you finally got your crosshairs Piperette!
Welcome LisaHope!
So 9 DPO for me not feeling the PMA, starting to go out the window as it usually does at this point... so tempted to test, but I know it is too eary and I do not want to see a faint line as those always tend to disappear for me... I want a strong dark line, so I will wait :haha: I hope you are having a great weekend!


----------



## Piperette

scorpiodragon, good on you for not testing early. Keep your spirits up and fingers crossed that this will be your month. How long is your luteal phase?


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies hope we are well 5dpo for me and well bored !

Doing naff all this weekend as cant be bothered going for CD21 bloods on Monday but think I def ovulated.

Bad news is I cant have my progesterone as per the plan becuase the hospital havent written to my GP yet so maybe I may get PG and hold onto it alone !

I went bonkers at GP !


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Piperette! My LP is usually around 15 days...


----------



## Piperette

fluffyblue, I know how you feel. I am only 3 DPO and am already bored. I will ring GP on Monday to hopefully make an appointment for a CD21 test too. Does it need to be first thing in the morning or can I go after work?

scorpiodragon, see the positive side: At least you are 6 days further than me. :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

9DPO for me and having unexciting weekend so far - tidying up the garden before it gets too cold to want to be out there. Get my CD21 results on monday and now wondering if I actually did ovulate or if the monitor was having a laugh - just want to either get AF or get to the point that she is late so can do test without any wondering what is going on! Seems so bizarre first you wait to get to BD then you get tired of BDing all the time to try and catch O then you have a 2WW followed by either AF then a repeat of the cycle or you get the best news ever and then try not to get too excited til you know it has stuck but wanting to get excited cos you have waited so long to have something to get excited about. God I am frustrated this month!!! Dont feel preggers so just wish AF would come so can get on the rollercoaster again.


----------



## wannabemamma

Just had my first experience of the utter, utter jealousy of someone you know getting preggers after about a fortnight of trying. I know I'm only on my 5th cycle but hey, I'm impatient!! I am so happy for her, but still burst into tears when I saw it on FB. And then guilty for feeling like that. :-( 

I had 2 peaks this month (my first on CBFM), but could only BD on the first cause we had people staying. But then on the day after the peak it didn't ask for a stick...is that normal? I thought on your first month of using it it asked for about 20? I only used 10?


----------



## pinkflamingo

this is my first month using the monitor and had my first peak today! I am soooo excited! I have come off the pill recently and was expecting my cycle to be around 6 weeks (which is as I remember it being) but my first peak hit on day 20 so it seems to be shorter than I thought, which I am really happy about!! OH and I have done our stuff tonight so let's wait and see what happens!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Piperette

Welcome pinkflamingo and good luck!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Thanks Piperette. How long have you been using the monitor?

Good luck to everyone trying!


----------



## Piperette

Pinkflamingo, I have not actually started on it yet. I have had it for about a month now, but my cycle has been very long this time, so I couldn't start yet.


----------



## fluffyblue

afternoon ladies how are w, i had a slight temp dip this morning but not holding to much hope out, if nothing this cycle im giving up !!!


----------



## Piperette

fluffyblue said:


> afternoon ladies how are w, i had a slight temp dip this morning but not holding to much hope out, if nothing this cycle im giving up !!!

fluffy, don't give up. :hugs: Your chart still looks okay to me. Great timing on the BD'ing. Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Piperette

There is one thing that I still don't quite understand. I read that OPK's should be used in the afternoon as the LH builds up in your body during the day.

How can the CBFM detect your LH surge if it uses FMU? Does this mean it might not be as accurate detecting the LH surge?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls hope you're all well
can you check my chart for me if you get a min, had a huge dip this morning, is AF on its way early? might have to start B6 to lengthen my LP if so, does anyone know anything about it?xxx


----------



## Piperette

From looking at your last cycle's chart, your luteal phase is generally quite short? I would probably look into the options to lengthen it. Good luck and let us know how you get on.


----------



## Megg33k

Hi, girls! Back from a weekend with the fam! I announced the baby-to-be! It was a little weird, as my parents are inexperienced with pregnancy tests and whatnot... I was adopted and they never really got to try because they knew of the issues early on. So, I think they were unsure if it was okay to believe me at first. But, they're coming around. They just want me to go to the doc first... lol. I will, obviously, but I don't know how soon she can get me in!

Anyway, had a round of MS this past AM. It was fun. Feeling pretty crappy, but happy about it! LOL

Glad to see you all are getting on well, getting Peaks and whatnot! FX'd and :dust: for each of you!


----------



## pinkflamingo

Congrats on the news Megg! This is our first month using the CBFM and have had my 2 days of peak and today was my high following it. I don't feel that we have 'done' enough(!) to make it happen this month, but then I guess it can only take the one time can't it?! I enter my first ever 2ww now so we shall see what happens!

Enjoy the morning sickness!! 

PF x


----------



## moggymay

Good news Megg - hopefully the MS will ease off soon, I found arrowroot biscuits helped a lot!!!

Got day 21 test results back but waiting to hear from the nurse to explain the results, darent google them so thought would ask the experts???? Progesterone was 65. Is that good/bad/normal??? Hanging by the phone now for her to call!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

moggymay said:


> Good news Megg - hopefully the MS will ease off soon, I found arrowroot biscuits helped a lot!!!
> 
> Got day 21 test results back but waiting to hear from the nurse to explain the results, darent google them so thought would ask the experts???? Progesterone was 65. Is that good/bad/normal??? Hanging by the phone now for her to call!

Anything above 30 (in the UK) indicates ovulation so I would say with 65 you def did! Mine was 33 at 8dpo. xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls hope you're all well
> can you check my chart for me if you get a min, had a huge dip this morning, is AF on its way early? might have to start B6 to lengthen my LP if so, does anyone know anything about it?xxx

Hi hedge, 

I don't know anything about charting so can't comment on that. 

But, my LP was short too. I took B50's for one cycle and it lengthened my LP by 2 days by making me ov early and added an extra day to my cycle length too. I was still spotting though so I upped it to B100's last cycle and you know the rest of the story!
Make sure you take the B complex, not just B6 as the B vits need to be balanced. You can get them from Holland and Barratt or big pharmacies. I took HealthAid. 
There is a massive thread on here dedicated to VitB and progesterone levels, you might need to do a search to find it as sometimes it is not high up....
Fingers crossed for implantation dip though!

xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Bella's Mamma said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Good news Megg - hopefully the MS will ease off soon, I found arrowroot biscuits helped a lot!!!
> 
> Got day 21 test results back but waiting to hear from the nurse to explain the results, darent google them so thought would ask the experts???? Progesterone was 65. Is that good/bad/normal??? Hanging by the phone now for her to call!
> 
> Anything above 30 (in the UK) indicates ovulation so I would say with 65 you def did! Mine was 33 at 8dpo. xxxClick to expand...

Oooo just looked at the chart I was given about progesterone levels and yours is very high. Maybe you are preg!!!!


----------



## moggymay

thanks BM, just got off the phone with the nurse, they are going to do day 2-5 tests just to be sure but she thinks they may allow me to try clomid to see if the boost helps.... Have to wait for the letter from the consultant to hear conclusions for now then in 6 months time we see him again although hopefully sooner as OH is due to be posted soon...
FXd in 6 months all the current wonders will be PG!!!


----------



## fluffyblue

ladies can u look at my chart and give me some advice.

My hubby is on earlies this week and gets up at 5, during this week I always take my temp at 5 as i wake up and dont get up till 7am.

So alarm went off at 5am, i took temp and it was 36.25 a massive dip even readjusted only comes in at 36.35

So i went back to sleep till 7 (half5 till 7am) and took it again out of curiosity and it was 36.80 the highest ever. Which should I use !!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I've lost track what day I'm on now 40 ish I think. I caved in and poas Friday I don't know why cos I knew the answer BFN. I thought witch was here saturday evening as I had a few spots when I wiped but now nothing. I've never had this before af alway turns up in full force. My body must really hate me to be playing these games :(

Moggymay- fingers crossed you get the clomid asap. I can have my 21 day blood test after af decides to show xx


----------



## Piperette

5 DPO for me. Going for my CD21 test on Wednesday.

moggymay, how long did it take for the results to come back? Did you receive them in the post or did you ring up for them? If your progesterone levels are okay, why are you getting the Clomid? Are you ovulating late?

fluffyblue, it's a difficult one as they are so far apart. You don't really want to get it wrong. I would probably discard today's temp and let it balance itself out after tomorrow's temp.

ACLIO, are you not temping anymore as your chart says it is not updated?


----------



## moggymay

Piperette said:


> 5 DPO for me. Going for my CD21 test on Wednesday.
> 
> moggymay, how long did it take for the results to come back? Did you receive them in the post or did you ring up for them? If your progesterone levels are okay, why are you getting the Clomid? Are you ovulating late?
> 
> fluffyblue, it's a difficult one as they are so far apart. You don't really want to get it wrong. I would probably discard today's temp and let it balance itself out after tomorrow's temp.
> 
> ACLIO, are you not temping anymore as your chart says it is not updated?

Results came back 48 hours later - had my test done on Thursday and got results over the phone today, the nurse then called me back to explain the results.

The clomid is because my cycles have been sporadic and i have pcos - they suggested it may be worth giving mother nature a boost to see if we can catch the egg. Wish we werent moving next year cos they are a brilliant hospital and brilliant team to be looked after by.

Hopefully they will let us go a few more months with Herman (CBFM) before we try the drugs but will follow their advice as they are great at what they do, after all they are the reason I have a son already!

Good luck with your test, hope your results come back quick and good x


----------



## LadyK

Hey everyone! First of all congrats on the BFP&#8217;s! 3 in a week that&#8217;s amazing! And also sorry to all those who got caught out by the witch. Unfortunately I was one of those too! Although I am not terribly disappointed, as you may remember I didn&#8217;t get a Peak this cycle and was worried whether I had actually O&#8217;d or not, so at least it means that my body is working fine, and I read the signs correctly, and had my average 29 day cycle. Also means I should be &#8220;clear&#8221; for my scan on Wednesday to check that everything is in &#8220;full working order&#8221;! Also means I don&#8217;t have to worry about not drinking excuses at the 2 Halloween Parties I&#8217;ve got coming up! I&#8217;m trying to look for the positive sides here can you tell? We are going to try Conceive Plus this cycle and I have also started temping (in case my monitor misses my Peak again). Although it does make you wonder if/when it will happen, if I take my usual LP of 15 days, that means I actually O&#8217;d on CD14, and we BD&#8217;d on CD 10, 12 and 14, so should have been perfect timing! 

Anyway I do have some news though! I may not have come back from Portugal with a BFP, but I have come back with a fiancée! Woo hoo! We haven&#8217;t set a date yet because our priority is getting pregnant, but it won&#8217;t stop us doing some investigating into plans etc, which at least will take my mind off TTC! We&#8217;re off to buy a ring on Saturday (and some Conceive Plus and Folic Acid)! Gives me something else to focus on anyway!

There have been a few mentions of &#8220;wrinklies&#8221; on here! Well I guess I&#8217;m one of those too as I will be 40 in less than 4 months time! I really really really want to be PG before I&#8217;m 40, or at the very most, be PG so that I still give birth when I am 40! 

I&#8217;m off to update the cheese roll, hope it&#8217;s been updated with all the BFPs, so that the stats look good, and gives the rest of us still TTC some hope!


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all

Just wanted to say goodbye I cant do this no more - two years of trying 6 months of losses and all the crap that goes with it, ive had enough of vitamins, pills, injections, appointments just going to leave it to mother nature and see what happens. 

I cant carry on seeing people get BFP's, I make no apologies I am jealous but am also extremely fragile at the moment and dont know what may push me over the edge, so i am taking time off till after Xmas. If i happen to get good news in the interim ill let you know but for now please have a happy and healthy nine months if you get your BFP if not the best of luck to you.

I am gonna continue with my little white friend as the only type of reassurance but thats all. I would like to thank you ladies in here for your support

Take care y'all

Heather xxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Piperette said:


> 5 DPO for me. Going for my CD21 test on Wednesday.
> 
> moggymay, how long did it take for the results to come back? Did you receive them in the post or did you ring up for them? If your progesterone levels are okay, why are you getting the Clomid? Are you ovulating late?
> 
> fluffyblue, it's a difficult one as they are so far apart. You don't really want to get it wrong. I would probably discard today's temp and let it balance itself out after tomorrow's temp.
> 
> ACLIO, are you not temping anymore as your chart says it is not updated?

I was doing it all wrong. I was using a digital in your ear and was told this isn't accurate so stopped. I haven't even looked at my box for days now so I'm guessing I'm on around day 41. AF still hasn't showed after a light spot on saturday night. Mind you my last cycle was around 58 days so it's just a case of another long one for me :(


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just wanted to say goodbye I cant do this no more - two years of trying 6 months of losses and all the crap that goes with it, ive had enough of vitamins, pills, injections, appointments just going to leave it to mother nature and see what happens.
> 
> I cant carry on seeing people get BFP's, I make no apologies I am jealous but am also extremely fragile at the moment and dont know what may push me over the edge, so i am taking time off till after Xmas. If i happen to get good news in the interim ill let you know but for now please have a happy and healthy nine months if you get your BFP if not the best of luck to you.
> 
> I am gonna continue with my little white friend as the only type of reassurance but thats all. I would like to thank you ladies in here for your support
> 
> Take care y'all
> 
> Heather xxxxxx

aww Fluffy i'm sorry hun, but i can totally understand, i know only too well how you feel. the 5 years i've been trying and all the losses i've had, it does take a toll on you physically and mentally and i'm sure others will agree, i haven't had the meds but i know that they haven't been agreeing with you.
i hope we will still see you fluttering about on here, maybe you'll change your mind....?
take care sweet,xxxx


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

HELLO ALL, :):)

well i went threw last cycle from cd6 to cd 26 with all lows and i was so defeated!! i was considering not even trying this month.... but i had a really "normal" like af, so i went ahead and started again and today, the very first day it asked me for a stick and i get a HIGH!!! :):) now i know thats not as an important as a peak, but its a lot closer than we were before!! 

i am so relaxed about this cycle compared to the last! my husband and i have started the adoption process, so im like if this works great and if not thats great too :):):)

even if dont get pg, ill be thrilled to just know that im actually ovulating, being as i have PCOS!! :D

Baby Dust to ALLL!!!!!

~Liz


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## DragonMummy

Right - next question.

Am on CD8 and have had 2 days of highs. Is it normal to get highs from CD7 onwards? I only ask because of the suspected PCOS or whatever is going wrong with my hormones which could be knackering my results.... FF usually charts me as ov'ing at CD18 although I rarely actually do so dunno how accurate this is either!


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Hi Girls mind if I join you? I've been using the CBFM, this will be my fourth month using it but only been ttc for one month. I would also like to try with the temp thing but haven't a clue where to start, could one of you lovely ladies help point me in the right direction. I am currently on CD3. Any help much appreciated. :dust: to you all. x x

hi Doodar, good to see you,xxx


----------



## moggymay

DM on your first cycle using it the monitor may ask for up to 20 sticks. There seems to be no normal as there have been recent BFP's for those who didnt even get a peak just days of highs. I would say keep going, pcos can hamper the monitor but this seems more if you dont have a regular cycle due to pcos - if you have regular cycles it seems to do okay. What makes you think you dont O?


----------



## moggymay

Hedge - can i use the casting twice? x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Hedge - can i use the casting twice? x

hey hun, you can use the spell as many times as you like. i said affirmations for you on the dark moon too. i also have written another solitary spell if your interested, incoroporating cord magick for gender, a bit more simplified too, let me know,xxxx


----------



## ACLIO

hedgewitch said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> Hedge - can i use the casting twice? x
> 
> hey hun, you can use the spell as many times as you like. i said affirmations for you on the dark moon too. i also have written another solitary spell if your interested, incoroporating cord magick for gender, a bit more simplified too, let me know,xxxxClick to expand...

Sorry to be poke my nose in but I'm intrigued by your post?


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Sorry to be poke my nose in but I'm intrigued by your post?

Hey Aclio
how are you? what can i tell you ? ask away and i will be happy to answer.xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Doodar said:


> Sam I posted a question for you on the hedgewitch thread. Hope your ok hunny. x x

hey hun, i shall go have a mooch now,xxx


----------



## ACLIO

hedgewitch said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to be poke my nose in but I'm intrigued by your post?
> 
> Hey Aclio
> how are you? what can i tell you ? ask away and i will be happy to answer.xxxxClick to expand...

I'm having a bad day actually but I'm not going to moan.

Tell me anything or everything lol I'm intrigued about things I don't know, it sounded really interesting. Sorry to side track the thread you could pm me? xx


----------



## lisa7781

ok i am now 6dpo past couple of days been feeling very tired and my cm has been very creamy and white and alot of until today it was a yellowish colour (no smell) sharpe twinge pain in left side feel very wet down there never ormally feel wet like this. can anyone explain this please i am confused and ttc.........for a year now lol


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> I'm having a bad day actually but I'm not going to moan.
> 
> Tell me anything or everything lol I'm intrigued about things I don't know, it sounded really interesting. Sorry to side track the thread you could pm me? xx

sorry to hear your having a bad day, must be something in the water. i will pm you in a min,xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls. How are u all? Firstly I want to apologise for my laziness, I really can't trawl thru 360 pages :). I have taken the plunge and ordered my cbfm and sticks after months of the af depressing me! I got af today, can I start using as soon as I get it in the post? Do I have to wait until next month? 

Im so excited to join this post. :)


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

WANBMUM said:


> Hi girls. How are u all? Firstly I want to apologise for my laziness, I really can't trawl thru 360 pages :). I have taken the plunge and ordered my cbfm and sticks after months of the af depressing me! I got af today, can I start using as soon as I get it in the post? Do I have to wait until next month?
> 
> Im so excited to join this post. :)

HI :)

if you get your monitor before you get to cd5, then you can start it.... otherwise ull have to wait til next month!

Good luck, and keep in mind that your first cycle using it will be wacky.... mine i got all lows no highs or anything the whole cycle and i used almost 20 sticks!! i was convinced it wasnt gonna work for me but started again today and i got my first high today cd7 :) so try not to get discouraged with the first cycle!! 

BABY DUST!!!:flower:


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks hisdarling that's good to know. Happy bding :)


----------



## Piperette

Doodar said:


> Hi Girls mind if I join you? I've been using the CBFM, this will be my fourth month using it but only been ttc for one month. I would also like to try with the temp thing but haven't a clue where to start, could one of you lovely ladies help point me in the right direction. I am currently on CD3. Any help much appreciated. :dust: to you all. x x

I would recommend signing up with www.fertilityfriend.com

It is free and they have a chart on there, where you simply enter your details. They will also interprete your chart for you, e.g. tell you as soon as they think you have ovulated. When you sign up, there is also a free online course about charting and conception in general. I found this very useful.


----------



## moggymay

CD26 here and awaiting AF so can get started on the next cycle, also waiting to hear about Clomid...Just wondering if anyone has used soy? How does it work and what does it do?


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

moggymay said:


> CD26 here and awaiting AF so can get started on the next cycle, also waiting to hear about Clomid...Just wondering if anyone has used soy? How does it work and what does it do?

ive tried clomid & soy... niether worked for me but i know of lots of women who clomid has worked! i was warned after using the soy that it can actually disrupt ones estrogen levels if you take too much... im not sure why as i didnt really research it, because at that point i had already moved on to more advanced things...

Baby Dust!!!


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> CD26 here and awaiting AF so can get started on the next cycle, also waiting to hear about Clomid...Just wondering if anyone has used soy? How does it work and what does it do?

I'd like to know about the soy too. I read somewhere before that soy can have mild a contraceptive effect. But then I read on here that it helped someone. Confused now.


----------



## wannabemamma

I remember reading on here somewhere that on your first cycle of using the monitor you use around 20 stiicks because it tests you for a lot of the cycle. Mine only tested me for 10? From day 6 through to 15.

I had highs from day 7 or 8 all the way through to days 14 and 15 at which point I had peaks. The next day it didn't ask me to POAS and went to high, then dropped down to low where it has stayed.

It all sounds reasonable, I was just expecting it to need to get to know my levels more first cycle? What if I miss something though not testing?! I did get the machine second hand (I did the full reset as it says in the booklet), could that be why?

Any words from the wise would be much appreciated, I'm in the middle of the 2WW at the mo so have time on my hands to ponder these questions!


----------



## vkj73

wannabemamma said:


> I remember reading on here somewhere that on your first cycle of using the monitor you use around 20 stiicks because it tests you for a lot of the cycle. Mine only tested me for 10? From day 6 through to 15.
> 
> I had highs from day 7 or 8 all the way through to days 14 and 15 at which point I had peaks. The next day it didn't ask me to POAS and went to high, then dropped down to low where it has stayed.
> 
> It all sounds reasonable, I was just expecting it to need to get to know my levels more first cycle? What if I miss something though not testing?! I did get the machine second hand (I did the full reset as it says in the booklet), could that be why?
> 
> Any words from the wise would be much appreciated, I'm in the middle of the 2WW at the mo so have time on my hands to ponder these questions!

I'm almost certain it won't work the same if it's second-hand, as it's tailored to each woman's cycle. I did have to use 20 sticks on the first go around.

Piperette, my acupuncturist recommended no soy/tofu for me, as it's a cold food. According to Chinese medicine, women ttc should eat/drink warming foods (i.e. no ice drinks).

Hope this helps :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## moggymay

Wannabemamma - dont worry if it only asked for 10, it is programmed after the first peak to show a second peak then a high then lows so no point poas, if your peak comes in the forst ten I dont think it will ask for another ten and it only understands 10 or 20 sticks, if it gave you highs and peaks in your first cycle using it and all within 10 sticks I reckon thats great. 

Dont see why being second hand would make a difference if you reset like the booklet says, after all the machine is second hand not the pee or the sticks and it is those that are the variable and as you got a range of results I would say enjoy 2ww if you can!

CD27 today, AF due tomorrrow and couldnt resist a test BFN so think Im out this month,
x


----------



## Megg33k

Second hand monitors are fine if you reset them. Instructions online for resetting! :)

Soy Isoflavones! :)

I took 120mg CD3-7. It takes twice as much Soy to equal a Clomid dose... so 50mg of Clomid = 100 mg of Soy. I couldn't get any closer than 120mg... other than 80mg. I figured a little more was better than a little less!

It inhibits your estrogen receptors making your body think you don't have enough estrogen. That makes your body produce mass amounts of FSH and LH. That incites or increased quality of ovulation! It can also help with low progesterone post-O because of better ovulation quality! For me, it wasn't enough, so I'm on progesterone cream until 10-14 wks preg. Otherwise, I would have stopped at AF.

If you have any other questions about it... not sure what... feel free to PM me if I don't check back soon enough. Or my phone # is in my journal somewhere... page 35ish... give or take. I'll accept txts if you tell me who you are in the first one! :hugs:

Good luck! And, :dust: to you all! FX'd you all get a :bfp: soon!

The MS isn't bad, btw. It's just nausea sometimes. No vomiting yet. I look for that at 6-8 weeks!


----------



## FBbaby

moggymay said:


> CD27 today, AF due tomorrrow and couldnt resist a test BFN so think Im out this month,
> x

AF due tomorrow for me too, temp still high this morning, plus got cramps, which I don't normally get before AF (I know, I'm lucky...), so decided to test and BFN it was too. I know it is accurate as for my previous pregnancies, I always got lines early (as dark as test line at dpo9 last time). So on to cycle5 after miscarriage. It gets harder and harder :cry:


----------



## moggymay

FBbaby said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> CD27 today, AF due tomorrrow and couldnt resist a test BFN so think Im out this month,
> x
> 
> AF due tomorrow for me too, temp still high this morning, plus got cramps, which I don't normally get before AF (I know, I'm lucky...), so decided to test and BFN it was too. I know it is accurate as for my previous pregnancies, I always got lines early (as dark as test line at dpo9 last time). So on to cycle5 after miscarriage. It gets harder and harder :cry:Click to expand...

If I get BFN after 10dpo I kind of know Im out this cycle to, when i had the BFP for my son we got a strong dark line straight away.

Im considering this soy idea though but not sure if best to talk to docs first?

Thanks for info Meg, will ask more later on when done some digging to see if can get tablets anywhere...How do you know all this stuff??? x


----------



## hedgewitch

Goddess Bless girls
how are you all today? well i trust
well 9dpo on FF but actually 10 dpo for me, temp went back up this morning??? please check girls and tell me waht you think.
Hedges' Chart
i also put a poll on there so please vote

what are everyones plans for today?xxxx


----------



## FBbaby

Hedge, your chart looks really good, especially compared to last cycle. Cross fingers for you and hope you get your bnp. If someone deserves it more than anyone else here, it certainly is you :hugs::hugs:

Just went to the toilet and had the tiniest spot of darker cm, but this is the sign, so absolutely no more hope however little left. As we all do, going through that stage of feeling sorry for myself and worrying. Like Fran last week, I feel like everyone who started ttc at the same as I did have now gone to first trimester and here I am left behind. The side of my brain that triggers pma tells me that there is nothing wrong me with as I know I ovulate every month and now have very good LP, and that since it happened once, there is no reason why it shouldn't again, but the other part of my brain, the primitive part that focuses and self preservation, worries that if all is normal and since we bd at the right times every month, surely it should have happened now and something must be wrong. 

Oh well, nothing more than cd1 (or cd1 -1) mood, just need to get over it :growlmad:

Moggy, I tried soy for three cycles I think, but I am no sure there was any benefits for me since I do ovulate and LP is good. I do seem to ovulate a bit earlier without it (cd10-11 rather than cd12-13), don't know whether it is a good thing really. I have read that there is concern that it can have negative affect for those who don't really need it in terms of affecting balance of FH and progesterone (ie, you don't want to have more oestrogen than progesterone), so have decided I prefer to let my body do things naturally if indeed it does it. I can't remember whether you have regular cycles or not but if there are, I would consider twice before taking it.


----------



## moggymay

Thanks FBbaby, I am considering it just because although seemingly i am ovulating and the LP is about right the docs are considering clomid and have heard soy does similar to clomid but without the horrid side effects so maybe it is worth a trial. Cant do any worse than i am without it as seemingly endless circle each month


----------



## FBbaby

oh yes, if you have pcos and long cycles, that certainly should help. I bought them at Holland and Barratt, those you take two pills twice a day. Hope this helps you xx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, Well I'm day 45 now still now sign of AF. I wish she would just make her mind up!!!!


----------



## moggymay

FBbaby my cycle isnt that long but due to pcos it may be the quality of O that is the problem hence them considering clomid to boost it, think soy is worth a try, just have to find some before cd3 ... Am cd27 today and Af due tomorrow solunch then off to hit local shops, we dont have Holland & Barratt but Im thinking Lloys or boots might help...will keep you posted! x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Everyone!
I have been mentally and physically away for a bit, like many of us have felt at one point or another, it is hard to come on and see more and more girls you chatted with so often get BFP's and leave you behind :sad2: As like you MoggyMay and FBaby AF is due tomorrow so I test and got of course yet another :bfn: I pretty much know by 10-11dpo if I POAS and it is negative I am out too... with all my pregnancies I knew very early... I am now on to cycle 7 since my MMC, which makes me so sad. I so wanted my kids less than 2 years apart and after this month well I have to come to the realization and accept that it wasn't meant to be... It is so hard to let go of the dreams and plans you had made in your head you know? UGH! I hope AF makes her appearance soon, I have a little cramping... however I had the same last month and she decided never to show and skip a month for whatever reason. Hope she shows on time so I can push my m button and get on with it! Looks like we're going to be cycle buddies this month MoggyMay and FBaby! Got to keep smiling!!
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

BTW Hedge your chart looks good!


----------



## FBbaby

you're right scopiodragon, we have to keep smiling. Anyway, who doesn't get down from the moment we know AF is on her way to the moment she is officially there and we can concentrate on the next cycle :laugh:

You are so right about accepting reality. I still recall my conversation last April with OH when he suggested having a baby. I told him that no matter what, I wouldn't want another winter baby as I really struggled with cold dark evenings (both of my angels had really bad colic), so that we needed to start soon or wait another year. He said he wished to start right away...well, only one more month for a summer baby, but I now couldn't care less....Any month, any day and I will be over the moon :laugh:

moggy, sorry if I am suffering from pms brainfog, but what do you mean by 'quality of ovulation'? Does it mean better egg quality or better hormonal levels? I am actually a bit torn apart as to whether I should take soy or not. I ovulated at cd10 when I miscarried and I have been wondering whether this could have meant that the egg wasn't as good quality because of it. But then of course, it is nice to ovulate early... Did you get some today (I assume you mean agnus cactus)?

On for three cd1 tomorrow, and cycle buddies at least to start with :hugs::hugs:


----------



## moggymay

not sure exactly what they mean by egg quality, OH likens it to the egg having been to they gym first so it is fitter and stronger when it comes to meet the sperm?? Anyway have made a decision, we are going to try 100mg soy isoflavones on day 3-7 this cycle and see what happens, Boots should have my soy tomorrow so hopefully AF will show on time...Im thinking Friday will be CD1 again but you just never know when the witch is going to play wicked games!!! Cycle buddies would be great as it gives you someone else to focus on and takes the pressure off a little. Baby dust to us all maybe we will be a lucky trio? Hope so xx


----------



## KayD85

Hi ladies, 

This is my first cycle using the CBFM, I am actually on day 14, my 3rd high day but just haven't had chance to get online! 
In all honesty it's been pretty straight forward so far and from using other calendars I should OV on Friday so we shall see what the monitor says!!!! 
I did have a really odd pain in my side today though.....thought it was a bit high to be OV but who knows!!! :shrug:

Looking forward to getting to know others who are using the monitor and to find out how they are getting on. 

:hugs: to all 

Kay xx


----------



## Megg33k

Egg quality refers to the maturity of the egg. The more adequately mature it is, the more likely it can create a viable pregnancy! :)

Sam - Your chart is FAB! I would say you'll be triphasic within a couple of days! WOO!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Egg quality refers to the maturity of the egg. The more adequately mature it is, the more likely it can create a viable pregnancy! :)
> 
> Sam - Your chart is FAB! I would say you'll be triphasic within a couple of days! WOO!!!

sorry for sounding dumb but what is triphasic?xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I answered this in PM, but I'll do it here too! :)

It's when your chart shows low temps pre-O, a thermal shift to confirm O, and then another even higher thermal shift (sometimes with an implant dip) usually between 6-12dpo! It can definitely be sooner or later though too! You have a much higher temp today then all the previous ones... if it stays way up, you're triphasic. Tri=three phas=phases of temps!


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies,

Went for my CD21 (or to be more exact 7 DPO) blood test today, won't get results before Tuesday. Just have to wait, I suppose. :coffee:


----------



## Doodar

.


----------



## DragonMummy

moggymay said:


> DM on your first cycle using it the monitor may ask for up to 20 sticks. There seems to be no normal as there have been recent BFP's for those who didnt even get a peak just days of highs. I would say keep going, pcos can hamper the monitor but this seems more if you dont have a regular cycle due to pcos - if you have regular cycles it seems to do okay. What makes you think you dont O?


I've been temping and most of my cycles appear to be annov (see my chart) - plus I either don't get a single + opk, or I get a whole month of them :rofl:

However they are regular in length - about 27-29 days each.


----------



## FBbaby

moggy, I got it all wrong, didn't realise what soy really was! I read about it and now understand. It does look like a great alternative to clomid. Incredible results with those trying it and falling pregnant first time, even if it was only 8 cases. Cross fingers you will take the stats up xx

Megg, congratulations for your official move, but thank you for staying around and still advising us. One question about quality of egg/ovulation. Do you know if there is a direct link with poorer quality and early oving, ie, just like you don't want ovulation to be too late, you don't want it too be too early...and what is too early?


----------



## moggymay

FBbaby said:


> moggy, I got it all wrong, didn't realise what soy really was! I read about it and now understand. It does look like a great alternative to clomid. Incredible results with those trying it and falling pregnant first time, even if it was only 8 cases. Cross fingers you will take the stats up xx
> 
> Megg, congratulations for your official move, but thank you for staying around and still advising us. One question about quality of egg/ovulation. Do you know if there is a direct link with poorer quality and early oving, ie, just like you don't want ovulation to be too late, you don't want it too be too early...and what is too early?

First time would be great but these things can take time so Im not going to be too crushed if it doesnt work. CD28 here and AF due tomorrow, had a few minor cramps already so just want her to come now so can press M on Herman and get on with my first soy cycle - quite excited but nervous too, its great to have folks on here for support though x


----------



## FBbaby

Ha ha, I'm in the same boat, I'd hope AF would come today, but no, it will be tomorrow too!! Another day to wait, grrrr!

Well, as Megg must be in the land of dreams whilst bean takes all her energy to grow, I've decided to do a bit of research, and found out what I didn't want to, that is that early ovulation is a sign of declined fertility...great! Trying not to panic, I did ovulate at cd12 and cd13 when I was on AC, which I guess is ok, so I am definitely going to start taking it again. Still, reality can't be denied, at 39, I am never going to be as fertile as I was when I conceived my first. Keeping positive though, my mum was 42 when she conceived my sister and grandmother 45 when she conceived my mum, so surely there is a family trend that I need to keep up!!!


----------



## Megg33k

It can be a sign of declining fertility, but it doesn't have to be! Nothing is ever certain in TTC. Furthermore, CD11 isn't THAT early! I mean, CD14 is textbook perfect. I think you're reading too much into it. CD12 and CD13 on AC might be good... give the egg a few more days to cook before popping out! But, early ovulation is definitely more an issue when you're talking about ovulating in the first week of your cycle. The reason is happens is because the less eggs you have in reserve, the more FSH your body makes. When you produce too much FSH, it causes an egg to be released before properly matured... which makes it harder to create a viable pregnancy. (I think!) LOL

39 isn't that old, FB! I know you probably think I'm lying.. but it's not. I don't know how long you've been trying, but you might benefit from a more controlled ovulation. Something like Clomid that could be taken CD5-9 for you would likely result in ONE really really high quality egg! With Clomid, you ovulate about 5-10 days after your last dose... so ~CD14-19 if you take it CD5-9. The earlier you take it in your cycle, the early you will ov, usually. So, if you are concerned about the time you have left... especially if you have been trying for more than 6 months... it might be worth having a conversation with your doctor about it. If you haven't been trying that long and want to try something, you could do the same thing with Soy CD5-9. It should also knock your O back a bit and allow for a better quality egg to be released.

I would be more than happy to help you look at options, if you are ever desire a conversation about it! :) Just let me know!

And thanks! It was hard to transition... but FX'd I get to stay in the Preg Journals! :)


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Megg for the info, it is great to still have you around at all times of the day :hugs:

I have been trying since May with one m/c in June, so no big alarm yet but don't want to become complacent either. I decided we will start investigationsn if still not pregnant the next two cycles. My GP is not as cool as you though, he thinks 39 is old (told me last year when I was on the pill!!!) He's an old bugger though :coffee: I might try the soy this month after all, nothing to loose trying, and this way I can compare notes with Moggy :haha:


----------



## moggymay

Meg you mention days 5-9 above, how do you decide when is best to take the soy? Any particular time of day better than others?

:flower:


----------



## emsiee

Morning Ladies!!!!!!!!!!!

Well...............Just to update you all as im sat here in total shock!!

I just done a FRER with 4th MU and its positive!!!! I think im about 12dpo.
I cant quite believe what im seeing...its not faint either...its quite clear to see..:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Now...as ive had evaplines before, (but never on a FRER) i have to go to tesco and get a digi at lunch...ONLY then will i believe it.


----------



## amesberry

Hey guys, just a quick question. this is my second month of monitor use, my cycle is normally 28/29 days long and on day 17/18 i've been showing peaks, is this enough luteal phase time for egg to fingers crossed 'attach' or not. I read someone its normally around 10-14 days. Im I correct - why is getting pregant so flippin confussing!!! :shrug:

Thanks and baby dust to everyone its so good to have a forum like this when we need support and advice.


----------



## emsiee

Well...just to update...my digi is positive too!! woohoo!!


----------



## FBbaby

Queenemsie, where has my message congratulating you earlier today gone??????

Nevermind, here it goes again!

CONGRATULATIONS

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Piperette

Congratulations queenemsie. That's great news.
:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - Most people take it CD3-7. The later you take it, the later you O. So, if you want to delay a normal ovulation that takes place earlier than you'd like, taking it later might be better. CD3-7 is optimal for giving you more follicles of higher quality. In other words, more targets for the spermies to hit, and of good quality to sustain pregnancy. Taking it CD5-9 would result in a later ovulation, likely only 1 egg and still of very good quality. But, less of a chance of catching it when there's only 1 target, ya know? Generally CD3-7 doesn't result in multiples, only in a quicker :bfp: from what I've read! :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Congrats QueenE!
FBaby and Moggy - looks like tomorrow may be CD 1 for me but still no real appearance of the ol' witch just some spotting when I wipe and cramps... I just wanna push my m :haha:
Meg I have been following all your threads, how are your lines coming? have you done any further tests?
Amesberry As far as I understand it is best that you have a luteal phase between 10-17 days anything in that range is considered "normal" and apparently anything under 10 days is a luteal phase defect that is easily corrected with progesterone or Vitamin B6, there are a few women who are taking B6 on the boards to help lengthen their's. Also I have heard Vitex (Agnus Castus) will help with that but I tried it (for other reasons) and it *really *messed up my cycle. Do a lot of research before taken anything...


----------



## Megg33k

scorpiodragon - I'm not testing anymore until this weekend or Monday maybe. No AF still, just spotting (which is very normal apparently) very lightly, my temp is still up, I still have my signs and symptoms... a line is a line! :) I'm not stressing over it anymore! It's my new philosophy!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Good stuff Meg, I hope it is a sticky one for you!!


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls,
how are we all today? good i hope.
well FF recognised my triphasic pattern and saying i had possible implantation but my temp dropped today. having cramp but only in my left ovary? Hedges' Chart still got sore boobs but i always get that when af is coming, no other symptoms to report. be interested to know what you girls think.
M button started flashing today on pee wee, due af on saturday so guess the cycle will begin again. at least my LP has improved though so thats making me feel better,xxx

Moggy, still waiting for reply to my email about Bristol so as soon as they come back to me i shall pm you, my other friend said it is a lovely place to live in the burbs though if thats any help,xxx


----------



## moggymay

thanks Hedge, AF will be here today so CD1 for me tomorrow get to press m on Herman - yey! Also going to try soy this cycle, got 100mg tablets sorted just have to decide now whether to go for CD3-7 or CD5-9, think will go for CD3-7 following Megs lead...

Maybe we will get to be cycle buddies, already looking like a few of us with AF due anytime.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I got to push my m this morning! Never thought I would be so happy to see the witch since I missed last month's period! Anyone have any experience with missed and/or light periods? What is that a sign of? My periods since my MMC have been really light and short CD1 is usually really light a little heavier on CD2 then CD3 and CD4 it seems to be almost gone! Since I didn't have a period last month (I never went to the Dr. just waited it out) I thought it would be really an awful heavy AF but so far nothing much! Does anyone know what causes this? It is weird prior to getting pregnant with my son my periods were very heavy and 7-8 days long and then afterwards they became medium and 5-6 days long then after my MMC they are even shorter and lighter... very odd!
Anyways sorry for the TMI... Hope you are having a great day!


----------



## Megg33k

I just realized that I had totally neglected my little white friend. I turned it on today, just for the sake of doing it, and it's on CD34!

I"m expecting a lot of :bfp:s in here this month! I just have a good feeling!


----------



## ACLIO

Well I'm on cd48 ish and still no AF. 
Do you think I should poas tomorrow? 
I poas last friday and it was BFN but then I had some spotting on the saturday. I could really do with your opinions? xxx


----------



## FBbaby

scorpiondragon, you don't know how reassuring it was to read your post because I am exactly in the same situation. Since my mc last June, AF is very light. It wasn't much before -but like you, used to be 6-7 days before I had my babies), but now, it will last 3 days, with one day normal flow, two light and maybe one day spotting. I have no idea why this is. I tried to find things about it on the internet, but there isn't much. I posted about it in m/c forum a few weeks ago, but got next to no replies. It does worry me a little, especially as it is not getting better with time, but nothing I can do about it, so might as well appreciate it!

On that basis, not sure if I am cd1 or 2 today, started bleeding after lunch, but there isn't much there. It doesn't really matter, will probably set pee-wee to cd2 tomorrow.

So it looks like there are quite a few of us becoming cycle buddies, although I don't wish you Edge to follow us, your chart looks great and the tiny little drop today isn't significant at this point. Really hope AF goes and hide herself. 

I have been debating for the past 48 hours whether to start soy too. I went and bought it yesterday, but in the end decided not to. I did a bit of research about clomid and read that some fertility experts don't recommend it for women over 35, and that it can dry your CM...when I already don't get ewcm, so a bit concern that it might be the same with soy. In the end, I decided to start taking AC again. It did seem to help extend my follicular phase the two cycles I took it (to cd13 and cd14) so will try with that again for the next two cycles. If still not pg, I'll follow the protocol, get all blood tests I can get with my GP and then get referred to hospital. I know the fertility consultant quite well through work and I believe he is a very good one, so if clomid is the way to go for me, I prefer to be under his care when I take it. Hopefully, AC will do the trick though!

Wishing everyone a good week-end. Hope you finally get that dark line Megg.

Aclio, test test test.... a lot can happen a week apart, and with the spotting...well I would say you are very likely to get a bfp this time :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> thanks Hedge, AF will be here today so CD1 for me tomorrow get to press m on Herman - yey! Also going to try soy this cycle, got 100mg tablets sorted just have to decide now whether to go for CD3-7 or CD5-9, think will go for CD3-7 following Megs lead...
> 
> Maybe we will get to be cycle buddies, already looking like a few of us with AF due anytime.

yeah there is a few of us all due the same time, cool cycle buddies lol, thinking of trying the soy myself so let me know how it goes please, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Well I'm on cd48 ish and still no AF.
> Do you think I should poas tomorrow?
> I poas last friday and it was BFN but then I had some spotting on the saturday. I could really do with your opinions? xxx

POAS POAS POAS POAS , lol, think thats a vote for yes,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> scorpiondragon, you don't know how reassuring it was to read your post because I am exactly in the same situation. Since my mc last June, AF is very light. It wasn't much before -but like you, used to be 6-7 days before I had my babies), but now, it will last 3 days, with one day normal flow, two light and maybe one day spotting. I have no idea why this is. I tried to find things about it on the internet, but there isn't much. I posted about it in m/c forum a few weeks ago, but got next to no replies. It does worry me a little, especially as it is not getting better with time, but nothing I can do about it, so might as well appreciate it!
> 
> On that basis, not sure if I am cd1 or 2 today, started bleeding after lunch, but there isn't much there. It doesn't really matter, will probably set pee-wee to cd2 tomorrow.
> 
> So it looks like there are quite a few of us becoming cycle buddies, although I don't wish you Edge to follow us, your chart looks great and the tiny little drop today isn't significant at this point. Really hope AF goes and hide herself.
> 
> I have been debating for the past 48 hours whether to start soy too. I went and bought it yesterday, but in the end decided not to. I did a bit of research about clomid and read that some fertility experts don't recommend it for women over 35, and that it can dry your CM...when I already don't get ewcm, so a bit concern that it might be the same with soy. In the end, I decided to start taking AC again. It did seem to help extend my follicular phase the two cycles I took it (to cd13 and cd14) so will try with that again for the next two cycles. If still not pg, I'll follow the protocol, get all blood tests I can get with my GP and then get referred to hospital. I know the fertility consultant quite well through work and I believe he is a very good one, so if clomid is the way to go for me, I prefer to be under his care when I take it. Hopefully, AC will do the trick though!
> 
> Wishing everyone a good week-end. Hope you finally get that dark line Megg.
> 
> Aclio, test test test.... a lot can happen a week apart, and with the spotting...well I would say you are very likely to get a bfp this time :hugs:

thanks FbBaby, Looks like i'll be cycle buddies with you gals though,xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

FBaby well at least I know I am not the only one! Wow... we seem to have a lot in common hehe! I have tried to do some research too and have not really come up with anything either. I am going to ask my GP when I see her in November and I will keep you posted. As for the soy I have not tried it, but I did try the AC and it seemed to have messed up last month's cycle, or at least that is why I think I skipped a period as I never have before.... could be a coincidence, who knows. I hope it works well for you!!
Aclio :test: :test:
Hedge I hope she stays away for you!


----------



## Piperette

Hope everyone is okay.

Got my glucose and progesterone results of my CD21 test back. Apparently all normal, just waiting for FSH and LH now.

Is it normal that you just get told all normal or do you also get the numbers?


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks Melissa, PMA PMA PMA, ha who am i kidding lol,xxx


----------



## Piperette

ACLIO, :test:

Hedge, your chart looks good. Fingers crossed AF stays away for you.


----------



## ACLIO

This may sound daft but last month I was a POAS addict. Now I'm really nervous. I feel scared to in a way cos deep down I know it will be BFN.

I've only just noticed but my lady lumps are really itchy, I want to scratch them off!!!! I though I would share that with you all lol


----------



## ACLIO

Come on Sam pma, if anyone deserves a BFP you do xxxx


----------



## Piperette

ACLIO, not daft at all. Keep up your PMA though.


----------



## ACLIO

This month I have been really chilled I've not stressed about it or anything. When I poas last weekend I knew in would be BFN then the next day with the spotting I was sure AF was here but now I'm confused with AF not showing. I think my body really enjoys playing games with me


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely :test: ACLIO! FX'd for you!

Hedge - I demand she stay away from you! No :witch: for you... just a :bfp: and H&H 9 months and :baby:! You deserve this SO much!


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Come on Sam pma, if anyone deserves a BFP you do xxxx

thanks hun, we all deserve our BFP's. Don't scratch too much lol,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Piperette said:


> ACLIO, :test:
> 
> Hedge, your chart looks good. Fingers crossed AF stays away for you.

thanks hun, how are you doing?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Definitely :test: ACLIO! FX'd for you!
> 
> Hedge - I demand she stay away from you! No :witch: for you... just a :bfp: and H&H 9 months and :baby:! You deserve this SO much!

i wish hun, how are you doing? how are you feeling?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> This month I have been really chilled I've not stressed about it or anything. When I poas last weekend I knew in would be BFN then the next day with the spotting I was sure AF was here but now I'm confused with AF not showing. I think my body really enjoys playing games with me

yes our bodies are very cruel aren't they, especially the bitch, she enjoys giving us false hope, EVIL!! EVIL, i tell you!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Definitely :test: ACLIO! FX'd for you!
> 
> Hedge - I demand she stay away from you! No :witch: for you... just a :bfp: and H&H 9 months and :baby:! You deserve this SO much!
> 
> i wish hun, how are you doing? how are you feeling?xxxClick to expand...

I feel pretty terrible.. and I LOVE IT! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I feel pretty terrible.. and I LOVE IT! :hugs:

lol, it is great isn't it, knowing why you feel like shit, cos YOU GOT A BEAN!!!! makes it all worth it, xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Hedge... I do so hope you get your :bfp: this month! I know you helped with this and that means so much to me! :)


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks Megg
but defo out. had another temp drop today just in time for af due, thought it may have been a good one this month with going triphasic and then FF sayin i had implantation so looks like it must not have stuck:cry:
so sick of this you know:growlmad: check out my failed chart.
Hedges' Chart

still never mind, i'm so glad to see all the bfp's coming through, especially as i cast for most of them lol.
hope everyone has a good day, any plans for the weekend?xxx


----------



## crossroads

Hi ladies. I'm joining this CBFM club now if I may :)

I met my mum for lunch yesterday and she said that if AF turns up this month she will buy me a CBFM :happydance:

I have a question:
*
When do you start using the CBFM?*

CD1?


----------



## char63

Yes, press the button on the first day of your af, this will set the monitor, good luck!


----------



## moggymay

You can press the m button up to day 5 though so if you missed day 1 there is still time to press it this cycle. Look forward to welcoming you to the wonders x

:dust:


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower: I would like to join in if I may. I am on my third cycle with the CBFM. Its been a bit up and down really. First month all lows and highs. Second month textbook in a good way! This month all lows and on CD13! (28 day cycle). 

I look forward to chatting with you about the highs and lows!!!

xx


----------



## crossroads

Thanks guys :) x


----------



## Piperette

ACLIO, have you tested or have you decided to wait a bit longer?

Hedge, sorry to hear about AF.

As for me, I am 10 DPO. Just have to wait and see...:coffee:

Megg, sounds like you are enjoying your pregnancy.

Welcome to crossroads and zero7.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Megg33k

Hedge - You are still WAY above coverline! Not out until the :witch: shows... and not the good kind either... that mean nasty AF :witch:! Love and :hugs:!


----------



## crossroads

Piperette said:


> ACLIO, have you tested or have you decided to wait a bit longer?
> 
> Hedge, sorry to hear about AF.
> 
> As for me, I am 10 DPO. Just have to wait and see...:coffee:
> 
> Megg, sounds like you are enjoying your pregnancy.
> 
> Welcome to crossroads and zero7.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

Thank you! :flower:

I shall start using the CBFM for next cycle. It is my consolation prize for when AF turns up lol


----------



## zero7

Thanks for welcome Piperette. 

Well, a bit of background about me...

I am TTC baby #1 and have had two recent losses. One of the losses was an ectopic so I only have one tube (but two ovaries). 

I am really hoping that the CBFM will help me conceive as I feel I am up against it now (age also not on my side!!) 

Good luck and babydust to all. xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hedge - You are still WAY above coverline! Not out until the :witch: shows... and not the good kind either... that mean nasty AF :witch:! Love and :hugs:!


well we shall have to wait and see but i defo think i'm out this month Megg, af still not here as of yet and its now 10.45pm but still got cramping and sore boobs, thinking temp will drop again tomorrow and the dreaded bitch will be here tomorrow:cry::cry::cry:gonna ram that broom where the sun don't shine when she arrives!!:grr:
still as you say onward and upward, how you feeling today?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well my dearies, its 1.21am and the https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_1_223.gif officially landed about ten minutes ago, so today is cd 1 for me and i will be pressing the m button on pee wee at 9am. thankyou to all for your PMA and i will need it again if you will be so kind in 2 weeks time when i begin another round of stressing over temps and symptom spotting lol.
in the meantime lets see how many bfp's we can muster from you gals,  Brightest Blessings to you all and i shall see you all tomorrow,xxx​


----------



## Megg33k

Ugh! Sam!!! :hugs: I wanted this to be your month, dammit! Next one, for sure! Some of the girls you cast for are quite excited about getting knocked up under a beaver moon! LOL And, Nicole has declared this the month of multiples! So, get ready!

I'm good, btw! My test line got a LITTLE better this morning! Very exciting stuff!


----------



## Tulip

Sam, sorry to hear your news honey - it was looking really good for a while. Would you mind adding your triphasic chart to the chart gallery on FF so that Triphasic = Pregnant percentage goes down a bit? It got me all excited too when I got Triphasic in August/September. Onwards and upwards for the new cycle xx I'm still working on the first angel blanket by the way, will let you know as soon as it's done.

Megg - don't say this is multiples month - I got 3+ weeks on a CB digi at 15dpo and told Kev its twins LMFAO.

Aclio - please test, the suspense is driving me bloody mad!

Zero7, welcome - this is the best, most friendly thread in TTC. Best of luck to you.

And all the regulars - love you, miss you and sending much dust to you all xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Ok quick question.. for those ppl in UK who had to turn their clocks back last night for daylight saving time. Is my testing window now an hour back from what it was? Or (long shot I know) does the CBFM know that the clocks went back? Im just struggling to remember what time exactly I set it going and now im an hour behind im worried about missing it! I know there is a six hour window.. but I do lie in on weekends hehe.

Or is there a way to re-set the testing window?


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> Sam, sorry to hear your news honey - it was looking really good for a while. Would you mind adding your triphasic chart to the chart gallery on FF so that Triphasic = Pregnant percentage goes down a bit? It got me all excited too when I got Triphasic in August/September. Onwards and upwards for the new cycle xx I'm still working on the first angel blanket by the way, will let you know as soon as it's done.
> 
> Megg - don't say this is multiples month - I got 3+ weeks on a CB digi at 15dpo and told Kev its twins LMFAO.
> 
> Aclio - please test, the suspense is driving me bloody mad!
> 
> Zero7, welcome - this is the best, most friendly thread in TTC. Best of luck to you.
> 
> And all the regulars - love you, miss you and sending much dust to you all xxx


You're safe, my dear! November has been deemed "Multiples Month"!!! Although, TwinMad is having twins... coincidence, eh? So, maybe it's a litter for you! J/K :hugs:


----------



## zero7

KnitWit said:


> Ok quick question.. for those ppl in UK who had to turn their clocks back last night for daylight saving time. Is my testing window now an hour back from what it was? Or (long shot I know) does the CBFM know that the clocks went back? Im just struggling to remember what time exactly I set it going and now im an hour behind im worried about missing it! I know there is a six hour window.. but I do lie in on weekends hehe.
> 
> Or is there a way to re-set the testing window?

Hi Knitwit I'm new here! :blush: - Thats a good point and I don't know the answer but I don't think you can reset the testing window once you have started a new months cycle. (Unless you are below 5 days in???)

How are you getting along with your CBFM?

I am on CD14 (13 on monitor) and still on low. Last month was completely different! 

Does anyone else have up ad down cycles on the monitor????

PS - Thanks for welcome Tulip :flower:


:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Ugh! Sam!!! :hugs: I wanted this to be your month, dammit! Next one, for sure! Some of the girls you cast for are quite excited about getting knocked up under a beaver moon! LOL And, Nicole has declared this the month of multiples! So, get ready!
> 
> I'm good, btw! My test line got a LITTLE better this morning! Very exciting stuff!

hey Megg, 
yes nov 2nd is the Hunters moon (Wiccan) otherwise known by Native Americans as the Beaver moon and also goes by Frost moon or Snow moon. i will be doing another casting then if anyone has any requests.
well i am hoping we have another flurry of bfp's and if there are multiples then so much the better.
glad you're doing ok and seeing some stronger test lines although i think you should stop worrying now and just accept you're up the duff girl lol. me's thinking you still can't believe it but its defo there, you got your bean, YEY!! chuffed to hear about Nicole too.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Sam, sorry to hear your news honey - it was looking really good for a while. Would you mind adding your triphasic chart to the chart gallery on FF so that Triphasic = Pregnant percentage goes down a bit? It got me all excited too when I got Triphasic in August/September. Onwards and upwards for the new cycle xx I'm still working on the first angel blanket by the way, will let you know as soon as it's done.

Hey Nic, how are you doing today? how's little bean doing? when are you having your scan? 
thanks but i'm ok with it, got a pos test a few days ago and FF analyser said i had implantation but then started af so does that count as a chemical? not too sure how to add my chart so i will go have a mooch and post it on there. 
managed to get 5 hours straight sleep last night which is 3 hours longer than i've had since Lilly-Maye passed away so feeling a bit better this morning than i have in 14 weeks. wow can't wait to see the angel blankets and i truly appreciate what you are doing for the angel babies,xxxx



Tulip said:


> Aclio - please test, the suspense is driving me bloody mad!

yes i have to agree, have you tested yet?xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies I know I said i was staying away but just had to share with you, I had put myself as out, got the usual PMT symptoms, sore boobs emotional etc. got to Friday had a big bust up with hubby. Vowed to stop TTC was horrible even considered moving out.

Felt really crap Friday boobs less sore no symptoms as they all subsided boobs not sore etc. Got into bed at 5 and didnt wake up till 5 next morning. Woke Saturday again feeling crap usual AF feeling. 

Had a bust up with hubby again last night and this morning. Feeling really knackered again - funny taste in mouth never felt less pregnant in all my life. Ordered my next round of sticks of amazon for CBFM.

Found a digi in my drawer did it and PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - I nearly died, I still dont believe it.

I am emotionally drained and really think its gonna be chemical AF due on Tuesday !. 

Please please pray for me xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Hi ladies I know I said i was staying away but just had to share with you, I had put myself as out, got the usual PMT symptoms, sore boobs emotional etc. got to Friday had a big bust up with hubby. Vowed to stop TTC was horrible even considered moving out.
> 
> Felt really crap Friday boobs less sore no symptoms as they all subsided boobs not sore etc. Got into bed at 5 and didnt wake up till 5 next morning. Woke Saturday again feeling crap usual AF feeling.
> 
> Had a bust up with hubby again last night and this morning. Feeling really knackered again - funny taste in mouth never felt less pregnant in all my life. Ordered my next round of sticks of amazon for CBFM.
> 
> Found a digi in my drawer did it and PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - I nearly died, I still dont believe it.
> 
> I am emotionally drained and really think its gonna be chemical AF due on Tuesday !.
> 
> Please please pray for me xxxx

aaarrrggghhh!!! well done, fingers crossed for you hunny, i have been saying affirmations since i cast on the 14th and i will continue to do so,
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Ugh! Sam!!! :hugs: I wanted this to be your month, dammit! Next one, for sure! Some of the girls you cast for are quite excited about getting knocked up under a beaver moon! LOL And, Nicole has declared this the month of multiples! So, get ready!
> 
> I'm good, btw! My test line got a LITTLE better this morning! Very exciting stuff!
> 
> hey Megg,
> yes nov 2nd is the Hunters moon (Wiccan) otherwise known by Native Americans as the Beaver moon and also goes by Frost moon or Snow moon. i will be doing another casting then if anyone has any requests.
> well i am hoping we have another flurry of bfp's and if there are multiples then so much the better.
> glad you're doing ok and seeing some stronger test lines although i think you should stop worrying now and just accept you're up the duff girl lol. me's thinking you still can't believe it but its defo there, you got your bean, YEY!! chuffed to hear about Nicole too.xxxClick to expand...

INTERESTING!! November 2nd is my birthday! I hope this is my month!!


----------



## crossroads

Hi guys,

I know it's wise to start using the CBFM on the first day of my period. But how will I know when that is? Sometimes my period comes later in the day and you have to use FMU for the CBFM yeah? x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thinking good thoughts for you Fluffy! WOW!!


----------



## zero7

crossroads said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's wise to start using the CBFM on the first day of my period. But how will I know when that is? Sometimes my period comes later in the day and you have to use FMU for the CBFM yeah? x

If your period starts say mid-day, set the monitor the next day - this will be day 2 of your period but day 1 on the monitor. This is what happens nearly everytime. Set the monitor at a time that suits you for FMU. If you set it at say 8am, you get a three hour window either side of that, that you can test in. Your monitor will not ask you to test until day 6 anyway! 

The intructions will explain it better than I have and it is very simple to understand. 

Good luck with it! xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

crossroads said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I know it's wise to start using the CBFM on the first day of my period. But how will I know when that is? Sometimes my period comes later in the day and you have to use FMU for the CBFM yeah? x

You can download the monitor manual here; https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor.php
You will only need to POAS on CD6, and if you do get AF at night, you would program the monitor the next day as CD1.

Good luck!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Thinking good thoughts for you Fluffy! WOW!!

well Melissa, i shall give you an extra special affirmation that night, special magickal birthday present,xxx


----------



## Tulip

OH my GOD Heather, that's amazing news! Thinking of you sweetie - please think positive thoughts for your beany and try not to worry too much. Lots of hugs.

Sam, if it was a definite positive then yes, sounds like a chemical honey I'm sorry :hugs: Hovis is good, just stealing mummy's energy still. xx


----------



## Piperette

There is one thing that I still don't quite understand. I read that OPK's should be used in the afternoon as the LH builds up in your body during the day.

How can the CBFM detect your LH surge if it uses FMU? Does this mean it might not be as accurate detecting the LH surge?

:shrug:


----------



## Piperette

Fluffyblue, that's great news. Fingers crossed for you and although it might feel a bit difficult at the moment, try to keep up your PMA. :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

fluffyblue said:


> Hi ladies I know I said i was staying away but just had to share with you, I had put myself as out, got the usual PMT symptoms, sore boobs emotional etc. got to Friday had a big bust up with hubby. Vowed to stop TTC was horrible even considered moving out.
> 
> Felt really crap Friday boobs less sore no symptoms as they all subsided boobs not sore etc. Got into bed at 5 and didnt wake up till 5 next morning. Woke Saturday again feeling crap usual AF feeling.
> 
> Had a bust up with hubby again last night and this morning. Feeling really knackered again - funny taste in mouth never felt less pregnant in all my life. Ordered my next round of sticks of amazon for CBFM.
> 
> Found a digi in my drawer did it and PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS - I nearly died, I still dont believe it.
> 
> I am emotionally drained and really think its gonna be chemical AF due on Tuesday !.
> 
> Please please pray for me xxxx



Keeping everything crossed for you fluffy!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> OH my GOD Heather, that's amazing news! Thinking of you sweetie - please think positive thoughts for your beany and try not to worry too much. Lots of hugs.
> 
> Sam, if it was a definite positive then yes, sounds like a chemical honey I'm sorry :hugs: Hovis is good, just stealing mummy's energy still. xx

Nic glad to hear everything is good, loving beans name, hovis
yeah was positive, figured it was coming though as my temp dropped. someone suggested it didn't stick cos my luteal phase is too short and i need b6, soy and cream so not sure what to do now.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Fluffy - I'm very excited for you! I'll have you in my thoughts, for sure! :hugs: Positive thoughts for your beany!

Sam - Your chart does look like a low progesterone chart. You can PM me for more info if you want. I've had that exact chart... and now this month I'm pregnant. I can tell you how to fix it! :hugs: Low progesterone can DEFINITELY cause early loss. It would be nice to help you for a change! :) BTW, I do believe it, and I'm not testing anymore. :)


----------



## Rabbittchild

Congrats Fluffy - great news for you


----------



## scorpiodragon

hedgewitch said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> OH my GOD Heather, that's amazing news! Thinking of you sweetie - please think positive thoughts for your beany and try not to worry too much. Lots of hugs.
> 
> Sam, if it was a definite positive then yes, sounds like a chemical honey I'm sorry :hugs: Hovis is good, just stealing mummy's energy still. xx
> 
> Nic glad to hear everything is good, loving beans name, hovis
> yeah was positive, figured it was coming though as my temp dropped. someone suggested it didn't stick cos my luteal phase is too short and i need b6, soy and cream so not sure what to do now.xxxClick to expand...

Sorry Hedge, I must of missed your post about the positive test! :hugs:
I have had 3 chemicals now and it is hard... but knowing how very common they are makes me realize that it just happens, it doesn't make it better, trust me I know... I don't have a short LP, and IMO I don't think you do either hun, I think your body is still readjusting from your angel, give it time... You had a 9 day LP, now a 12 day, you watch this cycle you'll be all set! xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Sorry Hedge, I must of missed your post about the positive test! :hugs:
> I have had 3 chemicals now and it is hard... but knowing how very common they are makes me realize that it just happens, it doesn't make it better, trust me I know... I don't have a short LP, and IMO I don't think you do either hun, I think your body is still readjusting from your angel, give it time... You had a 9 day LP, now a 12 day, you watch this cycle you'll be all set! xxx

thanks hun, hoping so, will just have to see what happens next cycle i think, but i also noticed my LP increased with each cycle.xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Caterpiller found a study showing that most women will have ~40 chemical pregnancies over their lifetime. So, it's not uncommon at all, unfortunately! I've had 1 that I know of, and I'd prefer to not think about it.


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Caterpiller found a study showing that most women will have ~40 chemical pregnancies over their lifetime. So, it's not uncommon at all, unfortunately! I've had 1 that I know of, and I'd prefer to not think about it.

yeah i think i remember reading that, just hard with all the other babies i've lost then Lilly-Maye but if i hadn't have been temping i might never have known but as i was i was aware of it and prepared iykwim so made it a little easier to deal with,xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Megg33k said:


> Caterpiller found a study showing that most women will have ~40 chemical pregnancies over their lifetime. So, it's not uncommon at all, unfortunately! I've had 1 that I know of, and I'd prefer to not think about it.

Wow that is insane! Yeah I would prefer not to think about them either... :sad2: I don't test early any more too much heart break!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Indeed!

Scorpio - Messed up, isn't it? :(


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello all, just checking in for duty!!! Hope everyones getting on well and I'm keeping positive for you fluffy and aclio - has aclio tested yet? Sorry about your situation hedge - I haven't read all that I've missed but I gather you've had crap news + possible chemical..... Sorry about that. Welcome to the new members of clearblue wonders - zero7 + crossroads! You'll like it here its lovely! Anyway, I'm cycle 3 now with CBFM and on day 11 finally got first high (its so boring waiting......) Been decorating my office though so that's kept my mind off things! We had best sex we've had in ages on sat night , sorry tmi , and it was all due to us not communicating very well recently + having lots of rows recently..... My dp is unemployed so strain has been showing + I have been vile to him! Anyway many tears later from both of us we made up let's say (!!!) And wow - even though bloody monitor said low we went for it which was great! I really would love it if our baby was conceieved from that session as it was so meaningful - unlike some of the CBFM knackered quickies!!! Though its unlikely I suppose as I was low sat + sun , got high today (2days later)we'll see as I know some folk have got pg when monitor said low!!! Love + babydust to all x x ps hello tulip + hovis! Xx


----------



## emsiee

Fluffy.....I have my fingers and toes crossed for you....xxxx


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies O:) I was wondering if anyone can help from their experience of using the cbfm please. 

I am on cycle three with monitor and CD15 (14 on monitor). I am still on low and this time last month I was on peak following five high days. Has this happened to anyone here at all ?? My cycle is usually 28/29 days but has been 31 days on a few occassions.

Any advice appreciated!

Best of luck to the ladies waiting to test. xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys thanks so much for your thoughts. Well saw doc this morning and started Cyclogex progesterone pessaries and baby aspirin so fingers crossed, also did another test and very positive - heres hoping xx

Have done a sample and refererd for early scan for two weeks ! I am calm im not getting worked up as thats where I fall down x


----------



## crossroads

Getting a CBFM on Wed! Bring it on! :D


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I POAS over the weekend and it was BFN but deep down I knew it was. My heart wanted it to be a BFP but my head knew it wouldn't be. I just want AF to hurry up now. These long cycles are really starting to pee me off. Once AF arrives and can look forward to the 21 day bloods but till then I'm in Limbo


----------



## crossroads

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies, I POAS over the weekend and it was BFN but deep down I knew it was. My heart wanted it to be a BFP but my head knew it wouldn't be. I just want AF to hurry up now. These long cycles are really starting to pee me off. Once AF arrives and can look forward to the 21 day bloods but till then I'm in Limbo

When is she due? x


----------



## Sarahcake

are these monitors worth the money then? £65 is a lot of money. Been looking on ebay and they arnt much cheaper there too!


----------



## ACLIO

crossroads said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, I POAS over the weekend and it was BFN but deep down I knew it was. My heart wanted it to be a BFP but my head knew it wouldn't be. I just want AF to hurry up now. These long cycles are really starting to pee me off. Once AF arrives and can look forward to the 21 day bloods but till then I'm in Limbo
> 
> When is she due? xClick to expand...

I haven't got a clue, I'm must be getting nearer to cd50. My last cycle was 58 days. Mother nature is being very cruel to me :(


----------



## crossroads

Sarahcake said:


> are these monitors worth the money then? £65 is a lot of money. Been looking on ebay and they arnt much cheaper there too!



I hope so!

I'm only getting one because I'm desperate and need to feel in control lol


----------



## ACLIO

Have you tried the for sale section on here, or post an ad asking for one? Lots of ladies sell there's on here


----------



## Sarahcake

crossroads said:


> Sarahcake said:
> 
> 
> are these monitors worth the money then? £65 is a lot of money. Been looking on ebay and they arnt much cheaper there too!
> 
> 
> 
> I hope so!
> 
> I'm only getting one because I'm desperate and need to feel in control lolClick to expand...

yeah i know that feeling!!


----------



## Sarahcake

ACLIO said:


> Have you tried the for sale section on here, or post an ad asking for one? Lots of ladies sell there's on here

ive not actually, will have a look in a sec, thankyou :D


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi, my cbfm arrived on cd5!!! Awesome or what! So delighted with starting to use it. 
I've been temping the last 3 months, I was thinking about giving it a break now I have cbfm, what y'all think? I spose the one good thing about tempin is I know when af is coming. 
Also why is it you have to use the teststicks out of the one package? Is it a selling technique or is there an actual reason for it. I got a box of 20 and they were individual in the box so I'm just curious. 
Also I'm so happy I can use fmu, no messin with opk's at work. Heaven. It's gonna b a long month, only on cd7. Come on ov!!!
I'd love to know the success rate for using cbfm. Fingers crossed everyone.


----------



## zero7

WANBMUM said:


> Hi, my cbfm arrived on cd5!!! Awesome or what! So delighted with starting to use it.
> I've been temping the last 3 months, I was thinking about giving it a break now I have cbfm, what y'all think? I spose the one good thing about tempin is I know when af is coming.
> Also why is it you have to use the teststicks out of the one package? Is it a selling technique or is there an actual reason for it. I got a box of 20 and they were individual in the box so I'm just curious.
> Also I'm so happy I can use fmu, no messin with opk's at work. Heaven. It's gonna b a long month, only on cd7. Come on ov!!!
> I'd love to know the success rate for using cbfm. Fingers crossed everyone.

Hi O:) I was thinking it was a selling technique too! On one hand they say don't do it and then in another part of the instructions they say its ok if you have to! There will come a time that you wont use the whole box of 20. I just use the remainder on the next cycle and then go onto a new box to continue. 

I know what you mean about messin with opk's at work - the things we do!!!:roll:

Good luck with it. xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks zero 7. Ya I'm sure there will b a time there will b some left over. I def think it's a sales thing, unless there is some other reason. 

Ya the trouble I went thru in the loo at work, peein in a plastic cup, testing and puttin the test in my bag and checking it later, ha. The things we do huh. I hope our babies will appreciate all we go thru!! :)


----------



## HiSdArLiNg746

Hi Ladies!

So i am cd 13, i started using sticks on cd 7.... ive had highs everyday since! however ive been so busy, preping for our adoption... ive actually missed 3 days of testing!!!... now i never Ovulate this early but im wondering if i should wash this cycle and just save my test sticks for next month or if they will still be accurate if i start using them again? if i get a peak in the next few days can i trust it??

congrats to all the BFPs and Babydust to everyone else! :)


----------



## Just1Please

I started using mine this cycle, as well. I started on CD 6. I've had HIGHs since CD 11. I'm on CD 30 now...I've read alot of places that you may get all HIGHs and no PEAK your first month. So, I used traditional OPKs and saw that I O'd on CD 18...I would continue using it, but back it up with OPKs. If you get a peak though, I would def. trust it! Good luck!


----------



## zero7

Just1Please said:


> I started using mine this cycle, as well. I started on CD 6. I've had HIGHs since CD 11. I'm on CD 30 now...I've read alot of places that you may get all HIGHs and no PEAK your first month. So, I used traditional OPKs and saw that I O'd on CD 18...I would continue using it, but back it up with OPKs. If you get a peak though, I would def. trust it! Good luck!

Don't worry- I got all highs on my first cycle with it. Your right - it's just getting to know you :friends:!!!!


----------



## ohmybabybump.

i just bought one, i hope it works. we've tried everything!!! :(


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, how is everyone doing? 
me? well i'm doubled over in agony, in so much pain with this af, presuming its bad due to chemical so dosed up to the eyeballs with painkillers and got my hot water bottle. rang the gp today about the 21day test and as i live in a little village hey had no idea what i'm talking about, so rang the hospital and seeing the consultant on the 5th for investigations finally into why i lost my 17 angels, Lilly-Maye is a different situation as i know she passed away due to the seizures and cord accident but i am to be tested on the 9th hopefully so we shall see what the results say, defo thinking that it is a LP problem so wondering what course of action they will take, anyone know? as far as i know they will not give me clomid as that is for if you don't OV is that right?
so confusing........
hope everyone is well and its good to see so many new faces on the thread,xxx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, how is everyone doing?
> me? well i'm doubled over in agony, in so much pain with this af, presuming its bad due to chemical so dosed up to the eyeballs with painkillers and got my hot water bottle. rang the gp today about the 21day test and as i live in a little village hey had no idea what i'm talking about, so rang the hospital and seeing the consultant on the 5th for investigations finally into why i lost my 17 angels, Lilly-Maye is a different situation as i know she passed away due to the seizures and cord accident but i am to be tested on the 9th hopefully so we shall see what the results say, defo thinking that it is a LP problem so wondering what course of action they will take, anyone know? as far as i know they will not give me clomid as that is for if you don't OV is that right?
> so confusing........
> hope everyone is well and its good to see so many new faces on the thread,xxx

Sam - Clomid is sometimes given to women who ovulate to strengthen their ovulation... for example, a more mature/higher quality egg or stronger ovulation to create a better progesterone rise post-O, or to effectively move ovulation to an earlier or later time of the cycle. But, they are more likely to put you on a post-O progesterone regime. It will allow your uterine lining to adequately build up to support a pregnancy, and also allow for a proper luteal phase so that proper implantation can occur and support the baby until the placenta kicks in to make its own hormones. :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Yay- I got a high today!!! :happydance: Much much later than last month but hey! It makes you realize that you dont always know your cycle as well as you think:winkwink:. Liking my CBFM right now!!!

xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hedge - Hope you feel better! 
Welcome to all the newbies!
Seems like all the oldies have moved on or are taking a break from BnB :cry: I miss you!
Yay for highs Zero7!
Can't wait 'cause I can POAS tomorrow (CD6) god how sad... lol - Just makes me realize that the month is going so slow... Told DH we're doin' it like bunnies this month cause I REALLY want to catch that eggy!! Lets just say he likes the idea!
Keep well...


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Hedge - Hope you feel better!
> Welcome to all the newbies!
> Seems like all the oldies have moved on or are taking a break from BnB :cry: I miss you!
> Yay for highs Zero7!
> Can't wait 'cause I can POAS tomorrow (CD6) god how sad... lol - Just makes me realize that the month is going so slow... Told DH we're doin' it like bunnies this month cause I REALLY want to catch that eggy!! Lets just say he likes the idea!
> Keep well...

feeling much better today thanks Melissa, how are you hun? men are such fickle creatures aren't they,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Sorry been lurking, just not had owt to say, busy with:laundry::dishes::iron::shower::mail::hangwashing::friends::book::bunny: 

CD21 bloods were ok and had the cd2-5 bloods done this morning...not really sure what these are testing for? :shrug:

Giving soy a try this cycle and today will be my first day taking it, bit excited but wonder what Herman will make of it... We are off to Bristol next week so will get to see around the area and maybe move forward in deciding where we will want to move to down there - would much rather be able to stay here though.

Hope everyone ok, scorpio i know what you mean, am missing the familiar faces on here - guess they are busy :sex: like :bunny:and will re-emerge when they get to the 2WW.

Think there are a few of us oldies that are in the first week of cycle so maybe we will all get our BFP's together - be a nice run if we did!

:dust:


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, just checking in.
Day 51 now for me and still no AF, I'm hating the AF waiting game now!!!


----------



## Piperette

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in.
> Day 51 now for me and still no AF, I'm hating the AF waiting game now!!!

ACLIO, have you tested yet?


----------



## Mrs_N

Hey girls, well I am back onto the cbfm testing part of the cycle. Still reading a low which I think is a good thing - maybe I am going to have a slightly more normal cycle!


----------



## leishlee

Has anybody had an abnormal number of high days using this monitor for the first month, I know they say 8 or 9 but i am on my 14th high day??? anybody know whats going on??


----------



## Megg33k

The first month doesn't always give a Peak. You might not see one until next cycle. Actually, I never got a Peak either cycle, but got a :bfp: 2nd cycle. So, it's not abnormal! :)


----------



## FBbaby

cd6 and back to poas but after 5 cycles it looses a bit of its appeal!!!

Also after 6 cycles of waiting impatiently for the highs and peaks, for the first time, I am crossing all fingers that it won't come too soon as I now know an early ovulation is not a good thing. The month I m/c, I ov on cd10. Then I had two cycles cd13 (both on AC), then two cd11 (stopped AC). Back on AC and so hope not to see a peak until cd12. I think it will be strange to go from having my heart beating in the hope to see the egg to having my heart beating hoping not to see it! Gosh ttc is full of contradictions!

Fluffy, so so happy for you. This time you are under good care, taking everything to sustain the pregnancy and my gut feeling tells me that this time is the right time and you will have a beautiful baby to hold in July. 

Hedge, gosh life certainly does challenge you and your positive forward attitude is such an inspiration. I'm really glad you are here with us on this thread.

Moggy, had to laugh at all the icons, represent our lives to perfection. Really glad your cd21 test came back normal. cd2 test checks the your oestrogen and FHS levels (and other), both indicating the state of your eggs reserve. 

I think you, SD and I are all on cd6 today? And the three of us 'oldies'? I am turning 39 in three weeks. 

Aclio, my heart goes to you. This is getting ridiculous. Could you get a blood test to confirm you are not pg in case you belong to that group who never get a bfp on urine test and if negative, could he give you progesterone to start AF? 

Megg, so glad to read that all is going well for you :hugs:

Welcome to all the new girls here and good luck with the cbfm. It does seem to help getting a bfp pretty quickly for most users. 

Fran, if you read us, :hugs: to you.


----------



## ACLIO

FBbaby - My last cycle was 58 days, i only ended up having a small AF. My doctor said that they don't tend to do blood tests until your 2 months late. I've got a form to have my 21 day bloods but I can't have that till AF. I'm just stuck in limbo.

I've got my fingers crossed for you this month though, PMA PMA PMA!! Get them legs and bum high in the air lol xxxx


----------



## cheerfulangel

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, how is everyone doing?
> me? well i'm doubled over in agony, in so much pain with this af, presuming its bad due to chemical so dosed up to the eyeballs with painkillers and got my hot water bottle. rang the gp today about the 21day test and as i live in a little village hey had no idea what i'm talking about, so rang the hospital and seeing the consultant on the 5th for investigations finally into why i lost my 17 angels, Lilly-Maye is a different situation as i know she passed away due to the seizures and cord accident but i am to be tested on the 9th hopefully so we shall see what the results say, defo thinking that it is a LP problem so wondering what course of action they will take, anyone know? as far as i know they will not give me clomid as that is for if you don't OV is that right?
> so confusing........
> hope everyone is well and its good to see so many new faces on the thread,xxx

Oh hun, i'm sorry about your AF being so bad and it being a possible chemical :hugs: I didn't realise when I PMd you today. LP can be extended by taking B6 complex..I only did it one month and it made my cycle longer too..hope that was just coincidence though!! I hope your tests give you a better picture of what is going on...big hugs my lovely :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

cheerfulangel said:


> Oh hun, i'm sorry about your AF being so bad and it being a possible chemical :hugs: I didn't realise when I PMd you today. LP can be extended by taking B6 complex..I only did it one month and it made my cycle longer too..hope that was just coincidence though!! I hope your tests give you a better picture of what is going on...big hugs my lovely :flower:

hey hun, don't worry about it, it is fine. i got your pm and will be casting tonight and will email you tomorrow, hope you're well today,
i am a little worried about the b6 as i have heard it can take me from a 28day cycle to 40+ with OV being anywhere within the cycle. its all over the place after having Lilly-Maye anyway so don't want to make things worse iykwim xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies, just checking in.
> Day 51 now for me and still no AF, I'm hating the AF waiting game now!!!

awww hun, i hope you get some answers soon, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gifxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

another BFP over on the Hedgewitch spells thread, doing really good this month girls,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Aclio, surely two such long cycles would warranty your GP to take you seriously. I can understand not wanting to investigate when your late once in the blue, but your situation is different. Have you come off the bcp two cycles ago? I would go and see your GP again. 

Hedge, I started to take VitB complex after my m/c and the change is significant. I used to spot at dpo10 with Af showing at cd13. I now have no spotting at all with AF showing at dpo15. I wished it would delay ovulation for me, but not the case!


----------



## ACLIO

I came off the pill in March and my cycles have been long since
April 28
May missed
June 48
July 36
September 59
The GP just said I had to wait for AF for the 21 day tests and take it from there


----------



## moggymay

FB - she came late so CD4 here but am taking soy this cycle for CD3-7 so maybe will be my turn, good sign in that last cycle was 30 days which was exactly what they were before my first pregnancy... 

Maybe there will be a gap of less than three years after all - FX'd as really want it this month, more than before this is wierdly "really really!" but in a calm rational way. Emotions are strange things, but BFP's for others are making me happy yet not making me jealous like before - bizarrely calm as think it is our month but dont know why I think it????

Gonna ring through for my CD2-5 test results now...


----------



## crossroads

I am now the proud owner of a CBFM :D

WIN.


----------



## FBbaby

moggymay said:


> Maybe there will be a gap of less than three years after all - FX'd as really want it this month, more than before this is wierdly "really really!" but in a calm rational way. Emotions are strange things, but BFP's for others are making me happy yet not making me jealous like before - bizarrely calm as think it is our month but dont know why I think it????
> 
> Gonna ring through for my CD2-5 test results now...

Moggy, so nice to read some positivism, we need it and yours rubs in. Did you get your results? :hugs:

I spoke to a good friend of mine I hadn't been in contact with for over 6 months, as we discovered after finally getting a hold of each other, so strange how time can fly, but it doesn't matter when you are good friends. Anyway, she is the first person I know in flesh who really understood my current emotions. She too miscarried after trying for over a year and then ttc for months again before she had her bfp. In all, it took 2 1/2 years for her to fall pg with baby 2. It so cheered me up to talk to her and not hear the usual 'don't stress about it, it will happen when it's time', 'you shouldn't think so much about it, it isn't doing you any good', or 'it's not happening because you are stressed, just relax and it will happen' and 'you have children before so there can't be anything wrong' and all the rest!


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies.

AF showed up last night and although temps are not below the coverline yet, I think it is safe to say that I am on CD1.

The only good thing about this is that I finally get to use my little gadget for the first time.

Can I just ask a question? I bought my CBFM used and need to reset it. I know that this can be done with either a used or unused stick. Since I haven't used the monitor yet, I haven't used any sticks yet, but I am a bit reluctant using one of the new sticks and then miss that one stick at the end.

I know the sticks should be used as soon as they have been opened. Could I therefore open one on CD5 to reset the monitor and set it to CD5 and use that same test stick to test on CD6?


----------



## scorpiodragon

FBaby Is 33 an oldie? hehe sure feels like it when I look around and see these girls almost half my age with 2+ kids already! So you, me, Moggymay, Hedge we are all pretty close together PMA that we are lucky this month... well I hope that everyone on this thread gets a :bfp: this month! I wish I had an IRL friend who understands and doesn't give me the same BS lines that you mentioned, it can make things so much more fustrating.... I am hardly talking to my best friend because she is pregnant with her 3rd after hardly trying, and it is so hard to be happy for her, when I am so jealous and angry that we lost an angel and are having such a hard time TTC... They say people come into your life for a reason, you guys reconnecting is something!
MoggyMay I know what you mean about the age gap, like I was saying to FBaby so hard to get over the fact that my kids are getting further and further apart with every cycle when I wanted them closer in age... :sad2: Good luck with the soy this month!
Piperette yay you get to use your CBFM!! I personally think that using the method you mentioned (resetting it on CD5 and using that stick for CD6) would be fine... and CD6 is the first one so honestly in the grand scheme of things I don't think it would mess anything up if by chance the stick wasn't good. I would put it back in the foil and tape it shut after resetting it, I think it'll be fine! Good luck!
xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey ladies. I'm not dead, just pre-ovulation :D

Hope you're all well. x


----------



## char63

Glad your still alive Sue, he hee.

Nowt to report from me except that Ive made an appointment (finally) at Drs. to discuss my spotting before my period issue. Im convinced I have low progesterone, so hopefully she will agree to me having sopme bloods done. Iv e had some bloods done recently for thyroid, which came back normal, so fingers crosssed she will agree.
Lets se what happens tomorrow.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Fran, Nice to see your still alive!!!

Hi Ladies, How are we all today? I'm day 53 ish of this cycle and still no AF. It's doing my bloody head in. I just wish AF will hurry up so I can go and have my 21 day bloods :(


----------



## moggymay

CD5 here and third day of soy, got blood results but not really sure what they mean? Waiting for nurse to call abck but guess it will be tomorrow now???

Can anyone give any advice?

FSH was 4.6 and LH was 2.7 any ideas what they say - all receptionist said was thats "normal" - I hate that word!!!!

Anyway still feeling positive, great to hear from you Fran - was wondering where you were, quiet with you gone and Megg preggers.

Hows it going cycle buddies? Be great to hear - as think you are all up to CD6 - Hedge you are the day behind me I think, hope AF is being a bit kinder to you now.

:dust:


----------



## Tulip

Moggy I think you want under ten for fsh so that's a really good result (I think 3 of us got ours done recently and we all got 5.6)

love to all
xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> CD5 here and third day of soy, got blood results but not really sure what they mean? Waiting for nurse to call abck but guess it will be tomorrow now???
> 
> Can anyone give any advice?
> 
> FSH was 4.6 and LH was 2.7 any ideas what they say - all receptionist said was thats "normal" - I hate that word!!!!
> 
> Anyway still feeling positive, great to hear from you Fran - was wondering where you were, quiet with you gone and Megg preggers.
> 
> Hows it going cycle buddies? Be great to hear - as think you are all up to CD6 - Hedge you are the day behind me I think, hope AF is being a bit kinder to you now.
> 
> :dust:

hey Moggy, cd 5 for me today, af calmed down somewhat now thankfully, bloody evil this month!!
so you, me, scorpio and fbbaby all cycle buddies this month i see, hoping we get some BFP's this month! hi to my cycle buddies,xxx
Scorpio, i know and understand your pain only too well, 
Hi Fran, good to see you, we were wondering where you had gone,
Aclio, hugs to you sweet,
Hi Tulip, good to see you, hope you're well,
hi Char, hope your docs appointment goes well,
And everyone else how are we all?xxx


----------



## Piperette

CD2 for me today. Waiting for CD5 now, so I can reset and set my monitor.

Hello to my cycle buddy char. :)

moggy, I know how you feel about being told your results are "normal". That's what receptionist told me before adding "same levels as last time". Which I have to admit did puzzle me a bit as this was the first time I had them done. She then spoke to nurse again and confirmed that they are okay this time without the "same levels as last time" bit.
Have you had a look on this website about hormone levels? https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female I am not sure which one you had done. Was it CD3 or CD21?

Fran, nice to see you again.

ACLIO, did you ever test or are you still waiting?

Hedge, good to hear that you are feeling better now with AF.


----------



## moggymay

Thanks for that Piperette, according to those charts though there is no reason to explain my lack of baby bump, the test results are fine and hubby has good swimmers and enough of them so we are just gonna have to keep BDing when the time looks good and also when it doesnt.

We are going away next week so maybe that will bring us some luck - not sure when will O this month as last month it was CD13/14 and the one before was CD20/21! My body is flummoxing me!!!???

ah well off to bed as tomorrow is CD6 maybe Herman will ask me to poas....been so long since I did that last lol

Baby dust and pma to my cycle buddies and the other wonders. Is there a lucky moon coming up Hedge?

x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Thanks for that Piperette, according to those charts though there is no reason to explain my lack of baby bump, the test results are fine and hubby has good swimmers and enough of them so we are just gonna have to keep BDing when the time looks good and also when it doesnt.
> 
> We are going away next week so maybe that will bring us some luck - not sure when will O this month as last month it was CD13/14 and the one before was CD20/21! My body is flummoxing me!!!???
> 
> ah well off to bed as tomorrow is CD6 maybe Herman will ask me to poas....been so long since I did that last lol
> 
> Baby dust and pma to my cycle buddies and the other wonders. Is there a lucky moon coming up Hedge?
> 
> x

next moon is the Blood Moon also known as Hunters Moon or Beaver Moon which is on the 2nd november, i will be doing an extra special casting that night,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

SD, difficult question, I think whether I say 33 is old or not I am doomed to be offending :laugh2: It's funny how many years ago I would have thought that someone 5 years younger than me was soooo much younger, now, well, you are still younger, but also wise!!!! 

Moggy, congratulations on your tests results. Gosh I wish I got the same. Will wait a couple of months to face it as still at that stage of preferring not knowing! My two are exactly three years apart (3 years and 4 days to be exact), a girl and a boy, and they get along absolutely brilliantly. I thought with being different sex they wouldn't but now I realise it is more to do with personalities than age and sex. They are quite similar in many ways, girl not too girlie and my boy not too boyish so they share a lot of interests. It was nice too that my eldest was totally potty trained and starting to be a bit more independent when her brother came along (as well as starting nursery in the mornings). I would say three years apart is great. 

Fran, it's nice to see you even if for a brief moment.

Cd8 for me, poas this morning and crossed my fingers for another low, and yipee, it was. It's no really an indication of when I will ovulate yet as I ovulated early with more lows (and so fewer highs) and vice versa, but still overall a better indication that it might be bit later. Going to have to start bding with a mission though as for the last two or three cycles, I ovulated on first peak, which defeats a bit the purpose of the monitor to give you some notice, but no work trip planned for next week, so no excuse to miss timing.

Fluffy, if you come and read us, thinking of you and wishing you many every possible symptoms :laugh2: Hope all is going well for you :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

CD6 and Herman just said LOW - didnt even get to poas!!!


----------



## vebanfield80

Hello ladies, i've been stalking around the CBFM perimeter for a few weeks and have decided to take the plunge.... hello everyone! We've just completed our first month with our monitor (I really need to think of a name for her) - it was almost text book, 4 highs and 2 peaks, BD'ing on each of these days and it only asked us for 10 sticks on the first month. Unfortunately we got a BFN at 11 dpo with a FRER and today my temperature has started to drop at 13 dpo... ho hum

Its only our 3rd month of TTC, i'm trying to stay cool about it but it seems to take over your mind this ttc lark! :wacko:


----------



## scorpiodragon

CD 8 for me too... POAS I got a high yesterday and today... I guess it is due to the fact that I reset my monitor (because of the last 3 weird cycles) and it is "getting to know me" again, I figured it would be better than it maybe asking me to POAS too late or what have you... So I will be getting a bunch of highs this month, annoying but what can you do... will be BD'ing as much as possible!! According to DH tonight is the beginning of a great B-Day weekend LOL
Moggy I wish I could help you, I don't know what "normal" levels are, I wish they could find a better word though! That just makes it frustrating... 
Hedge So what is a "Blood Moon"? I am going to have to look it up... I am looking forward to your castings...
FBaby No worries I could never take offense to age hehe! Most of my really good friends are "wiser" :haha: but I have younger friends too so to me it is all good... 
Fran it was good to hear from you... I miss your daily 2 cents love! I hope you come back, but totally understand... I keep thinking I should take a BnB break because TTC is all I ever think about lately and it is doing my head in, but every day I come on, I can't stop myself LOL
Keep well Wonders!! We will all be Bumpsters soon enough!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

SD - you just made me smile! Thanks x


----------



## FBbaby

you made me smile too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

And this makes my 500th post....not sure whether to smile at this fact or not :shrug:


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls. How are y'all? Happy happy Friday! 
I'm on my first cycle using cbfm, day 11 I thinks. Anyway i've read that on your first month it will just give you peaks. Mine is still low????? Is this ok, is it reliable for the first month. I'm sure I haven't ov yet anyway yet just wondering really. Should I expect peaks? 
ThNks in advance.


----------



## crossroads

Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?

The general rule is, if its before AF is due then you need to use FMU, but if AF is late then you can wee any time of the day


----------



## crossroads

Janidog said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?
> 
> The general rule is, if its before AF is due then you need to use FMU, but if AF is late then you can wee any time of the dayClick to expand...

So I'm screwed then :(

I wanted to get my BFN so that i can get drunk.


----------



## MrsCrabs

that sounds like yo got a bfp ?? in which case congrats


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> CD6 and Herman just said LOW - didnt even get to poas!!!

same here cd6 low, temp dropped down today though to 36.16 (she says that like it significant in some way),how are my cycle buddies doing today? hi to everyone, xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

crossroads said:


> Janidog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys do you have to do a HPT using FMU?
> 
> The general rule is, if its before AF is due then you need to use FMU, but if AF is late then you can wee any time of the dayClick to expand...
> 
> So I'm screwed then :(
> 
> I wanted to get my BFN so that i can get drunk.Click to expand...

I think she meant she is screwed because she didn't use FMU - and wants to get drunk LOL 
IMO hold your pee for a few hours and do a test... and if it is a BFN go ahead and drink your face off...

EDIT: Darn it I was playing with my siggy and deleted my ClearBlue Wonders Banner... boo!


----------



## fluffyblue

FBbaby said:


> Fluffy, if you come and read us, thinking of you and wishing you many every possible symptoms :laugh2: Hope all is going well for you :hugs:

Hi thanks im always lurking !

Well no symptoms yet apart from sore boobs in the evening but i have a large pair anyway :haha:

Rang EPU today to see when scan is and its on 9th november :happydance:

Doc cocked up my meds just gave me Cycogest and no aspirin then another doc read the notes and rang me urgently to put me on aspirin ! :dohh:

I am not getting excited yet as been hurt to many times although have done a ticker and stuff 

Just not getting hopes up xxx


----------



## fuzzylu

Hi all

not been around much recently been busy at work.
so anyway after being diagnosed with pcos i was started on metformin, lucky for me not had any stomach cramps oftern associated with metformin. 
however i am on CD 45, this is my longest cycle yet, have tested and:bfn:
didnt use the monitor this cycle due to being away on holiday so i have no idea if/when i ov'd. i thought metformin was ment to help regulate cycles/ make them shorter?
boobs are slightly sore, but this isnt unusual for me usual have a week or two every cycle with this.
I so hate this, just want my body to work properly. :cry:
just want af to show up so i can start again, :bfp: would be great but not looking likely......
sorry for the depressing rant.
xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Ladies miscarriage number 5 is beginning - thanks for your good wishes anyway, may be back sooner than I wished but hey missed you guys xxx


----------



## Rabbittchild

FB I am so so sorry. lots and lots of *hugs* will be thinking of you


----------



## moggymay

so sorry, had my fingers and toes crossed for a sticky one for you xx


----------



## amesberry

Hey ladies, i've asked before about luteal phase before but i've got a further question if okay.....one day i'll have this figured :shrug:

I've decided not to chart myself so im just relying on monitor cose im too much of a stress head to do charting lol so regarding my luteal phase. 

Do I read my monitor from the *first* day of my peak as the day of my ovulation then calulate to the day of my next period to find out my luteal phase? Its just im abit worried I might only just be 10 day luteal phase and maybe this is why we are having problems conceiving....then that opens another whole big question and more :coffee: on how to you start lenghtening it and does that affect you in the longterm I know there are many experienced peps on this forum who have managed to lengthen it, but is 10 days okay or should I be longer to help...?? thoughts please.


----------



## Rabbittchild

Morning ladies, can anyone help me out?

Should you pattern of lows, highs and peaks be the same or similar for every cycle? this is my second cycle of CBFM and it is totally different from my first one. On my first cycle I had highs starting from CD8, peaks cd20 and cd21. this month I'm CD15 and still low. 

Is this usual for the pattern to be different every month? could it be because I'm still coming off BCP? 
Am just a bit confused.

Thanks


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Fluffy I'm so so sorry........... I was so sad to read that just now. Sending you lots of love and hugs xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Morning Wonders,

FluzzyLu I am sorry I don't know much about Metmorfin... I think I saw DragonMummy mention in one of her threads that she is on it? Sorry to point you out like that DM, I hope you don't mind!! I hope your cycle comes to an end soon so you can move formward!
FluffyBlue I hope the little one holds on... I am thinking of you, and I am so sorry you are going through this again! :hugs:
Amesberry if temping isn't your thing the best bet would be counting your DPO (luteal phase) from after your 2 peaks, just to be sure... FWIW I usually get my temp rise indicating ovulation on my second peak. Many women here take Vit B6 to lengthen their LP.
This reminds me Fran have you had your Dr.'s appointment for your LP yet?
RabbittChild I think you'll have a better idea of things next month, (well unless you get your BFP of course!) the first month your monitor is really getting to know you so you may have more highs than normal.... this month it is taking what it knows already and using the data it is collecting against last month. So you may get a high soon usually you will get 3-4 highs than 2 peaks then 1 last automatic high, sounds like you are right on track for that if your peaks last month were CD 20 & CD 21 ~ Don't worry about it!
Cleeby Long time no see I hope you are well!

Not much to report here CD9 ~ boooorrring... however peak fertiliy is coming soon!


----------



## FBbaby

Fluffy, Oh no, please let's hope this is just a false alarm. Having followed your ups and downs, I can't bear to think that this is another m/c. This is just so disheartening. Sending you tons of hugs and hope this little one is sticking despite the signs.

amesberry, as SD said, if you don't temp, you can't be sure, but second peak is most likely to be the day you ovulate. Vit B complex does help a lot of woman. It certainly does make a big difference for me.

Rabbittchild, I ovulate between 10 and 13, but pattern is different every cycle, even when I end up ovulating on same day. I sometimes have more lows, sometimes more highs, who knows why.... be prepared for very few or not at all even highs.

CD9 for me too and my first high. My LH line is getting dark though, so wouldn't be surprised if it was a peak tomorrow or Monday. As I have ovulated the past three cycles on first peak, this would mean again early ovulation.... Trying not to think of it, nothing I can do and stress will only make it worse. I am going to have fun with OH this weekend and stuff conception!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> CD 8 for me too... POAS I got a high yesterday and today... I guess it is due to the fact that I reset my monitor (because of the last 3 weird cycles) and it is "getting to know me" again, I figured it would be better than it maybe asking me to POAS too late or what have you... So I will be getting a bunch of highs this month, annoying but what can you do... will be BD'ing as much as possible!! According to DH tonight is the beginning of a great B-Day weekend LOL
> Moggy I wish I could help you, I don't know what "normal" levels are, I wish they could find a better word though! That just makes it frustrating...
> Hedge So what is a "Blood Moon"? I am going to have to look it up... I am looking forward to your castings...
> FBaby No worries I could never take offense to age hehe! Most of my really good friends are "wiser" :haha: but I have younger friends too so to me it is all good...
> Fran it was good to hear from you... I miss your daily 2 cents love! I hope you come back, but totally understand... I keep thinking I should take a BnB break because TTC is all I ever think about lately and it is doing my head in, but every day I come on, I can't stop myself LOL
> Keep well Wonders!! We will all be Bumpsters soon enough!
> xxx

check your email,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, sorry afternoon, had a lie in this morning 

heather so sorry to hear that hun, thinking of you,xxx

hope you're all well this lovely Samhain.
Hi to my cycle buddies, cd 7 for me and Pee wee asked for his first stick this morning, still reading low, apart from that not much happening, just finishing my preparations for tonights Samhain festivities,
Samhain Blessings to you all
Sam
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Sam! Woo hoo :bfp: here I come! :haha:


----------



## Rabbittchild

Thanks Guys, will see what it comes up with this month and hopefully it will settle down soon. I'd just like a high, so I at least know i'm heading in a fertile direction.


----------



## moggymay

Just had my final dose of soy for the month, CD7 here and Herman not wanting me to poas yet...

Happy Halloween to all
x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hi scorpiodragon, yes long time no see indeed! Hope you've been well......I've been bit busy with work and decorating the house, etc! On my first low after the 2 peaks + obligatory high. One more crack at it (!) Tonight Then its waiting time again...... I'm bit weird as I don't have a 2 week wait like everyone else as my cycles so short - I normally only have about ten days to wait (worrying luteal phase I suppose) - hoping Its 3rd time lucky with cbfm cycle 3 as it would be great to announce pregnancy at xmas...... That really would be special! I can only hope. Its weird when you're trying to conceive for 1st time ever as you really can't imagine it ever happening to you and the whole concept just seems so alien and meant for other people! I'd be so shocked to see those 2 lines I think I'd faint or scream! Xx


----------



## FBbaby

Clee, I remember that feeling before falling pg with my daughter. I used to look at women with pushchairs and feel that would never be me. As you said, they seemed to belong to another club, one I could not see myself being a member of, even though I wanted it more than anything else. I did my test in the toilet at mcdonalds! I was expecting to wait for a few minutes before anything could come and my heart was beating a 100 miles an hour, but I was already a week late, so by the time I had done my trousers up, the line was jumping at me. II remained in a daze for about a week until symptoms made it all real. It is strange how quickly after than it feels normal to be in the 'club'.

Well, what I'd hope wouldn't happen did...I got my peak this morning, cd10, which means I will most likely ovulate this afternoon, too early. It is typical that the one month I really hope to ovulate later I ovulate the earliest I have since starting ttc. To make it worse, we went out last night and OH had a little bit too much to drink, and woke up with a big headache. He did manage to do the deed, bless him, but it wasn't a shower of swimmers that came out, more like a treacle! Oh well, we'll give it a try again tonight.

In any case, I've decided to ease off the whole ttc journey. I realised how anxious it is making me and how it consumes most of my energy. I think it is starting to eat me inside gradually. I am a very strong believer that our brain, under stress can make our body do very strange things, so I think it is time to give both a break. Next month, I will be keeping the little machine in the closet. Now that I ovulated early, it is very likely that I will next ovulate when we are away in Egypt, and I want to have fun fun fun and forget all about baby making.

Have a nice Sunday, away from the storm for the Brits here :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

thanks guys ive had no more bleeding since that bit friday, no pain or anything and tests are dark still.

Am gonna go to a&e tomorrow as if doc refers me could take a few days so am gonna tell a couple of "white lies" about pain xx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> thanks guys ive had no more bleeding since that bit friday, no pain or anything and tests are dark still.
> 
> Am gonna go to a&e tomorrow as if doc refers me could take a few days so am gonna tell a couple of "white lies" about pain xx

i would as you need to know whats going on, no good being in limbo, makes you worry more, fingers crossed for you hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

cd 8 for me, forgot to POAS this morning so buggered my monitor up!! will it just read as normal tomorrow or will it now be out of whack as i missed my window?xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> cd 8 for me, forgot to POAS this morning so buggered my monitor up!! will it just read as normal tomorrow or will it now be out of whack as i missed my window?xxx

It'll be fine, just POAS as normal tomorrow.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi all. I'm fine, CD16, hoping for a peak tomorrow. Life pootles on.


----------



## Piperette

Evening ladies, finally got to reset and set my monitor this morning. :)

Just one quick question: Can you switch your monitor on as many times as you like or only once a day in your testing window? Would switching it on outside the testing window mess the days up? I sort of think it won't, but want to make sure.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Piperette said:


> Evening ladies, finally got to reset and set my monitor this morning. :)
> 
> Just one quick question: Can you switch your monitor on as many times as you like or only once a day in your testing window? Would switching it on outside the testing window mess the days up? I sort of think it won't, but want to make sure.

You can switch it on and off as many times as you like, it won't mess it up.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> It'll be fine, just POAS as normal tomorrow.

thanks Fran, was wondering if it would mess it up,
did you get your spell ok?xx
also anyone else who may not have received theirs give me a message as email been returning some but then saying they've been delivered an hour or so later, thanks


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Fran????!!!!! A spell!!!!!?????!!!!!! Eh?!?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes. I asked for (and received, thanks) a spell. Thanks for telling everyone Hedgewig :blush: :D

Truth is, I don't believe in spells, but I do believe in the power of the placebo. I've been feeling like there's no hope, which is not a fun way to feel, so I decided to give myself a placebo and trust in the power of ritual to cheer me up a bit. I could equally have gone to church and had a bit of a pray, or rubbed the magic radish. It's a device to give myself a bit more PMA.

I hope this doesn't offend you Hedgewig, I do think you're actually doing a nice thing doing spells for people for free.


----------



## crossroads

hedgewitch said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> It'll be fine, just POAS as normal tomorrow.
> 
> thanks Fran, was wondering if it would mess it up,
> did you get your spell ok?xx
> also anyone else who may not have received theirs give me a message as email been returning some but then saying they've been delivered an hour or so later, thanksClick to expand...

Can I have one please? :blush:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PS Got my Peak this morning. Here we go again.


----------



## crossroads

I'm going to read through my brand new CBFM instructions today! OH has warned me that they are pretty confusing lol


----------



## Janidog

crossroads said:


> I'm going to read through my brand new CBFM instructions today! OH has warned me that they are pretty confusing lol

They arent that confusing - honest :flower:


----------



## scorpiodragon

I got my peak this morning too! - Little earlier than anticipated CD 11 and all... makes me realize how irregular my periods are, and I thought I was textbook O'ing on CD 13/14 but the last few months have been CD 13, 12, 11, 13, & 15... Thank god for my CBFM!! If we don't catch the egg this month I think next month we are just going to BD every second day from CD 8 on... or maybe give TTC a break and go to NTNP... So looks liek a lot of us are starting or just started the 2WW - Like Fran said - here we go again!!
FX'd for everyone!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Yes. I asked for (and received, thanks) a spell. Thanks for telling everyone Hedgewig :blush: :D
> 
> Truth is, I don't believe in spells, but I do believe in the power of the placebo. I've been feeling like there's no hope, which is not a fun way to feel, so I decided to give myself a placebo and trust in the power of ritual to cheer me up a bit. I could equally have gone to church and had a bit of a pray, or rubbed the magic radish. It's a device to give myself a bit more PMA.
> 
> I hope this doesn't offend you Hedgewig, I do think you're actually doing a nice thing doing spells for people for free.


Sorry Fran, but to be honest most of the ladies have had a spell cast for them, got a lot of bfp's too which is where the PMA your talking about comes in. see you do believe in magick!! as i keep saying the magick is inside everyone, you just have to find it
anyhoo anytime you want to rub a radish Fran i will be very appreciative, just make sure its under a full moon!! and no offence taken, you do actually understand, how can i be offended at that, plus its a nice ritual and done properly will open up new dimensions of intimacy between yourself and OH
why should people be charged for something thats already within them?xx

anyone who wants a casting just give me a PM with yours and oh first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send the ritual to and i will be glad to cast, i am actually doing one tonight as it is the Hunters Moon, also known as Blood Moon and Beaver Moon this month, which Megg has proclaimed as multiple month so get your casting requests in to me by 11pm tonight,

as for me ladies, cd 9 Pee Wee reading low so just bimbling along waiting for OV. how are my cycle buddies doing today?xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

crossroads said:


> Can I have one please? :blush:

hey hun, of course you can, all i need is yours and OH first names, your cycle dates if possible and an email address to send your part of ritual over, just pm me before 11pm tonight and i will include you in tonights casting,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> I got my peak this morning too! - Little earlier than anticipated CD 11 and all... makes me realize how irregular my periods are, and I thought I was textbook O'ing on CD 13/14 but the last few months have been CD 13, 12, 11, 13, & 15... Thank god for my CBFM!! If we don't catch the egg this month I think next month we are just going to BD every second day from CD 8 on... or maybe give TTC a break and go to NTNP... So looks liek a lot of us are starting or just started the 2WW - Like Fran said - here we go again!!
> FX'd for everyone!

Alright Scorps, we'll be 2WW buddies :)

My luteal phase is only 10 days, so presuming I ovulate tomorrow on the 2nd peak, I will be due AF on Friday 13th November. Heh.


----------



## FBbaby

Oh oh, that's when I should know too. I am pretty sure I ovulated last night. I get very distinctive ovulation pains, they are gone this morning. My LP has been 14 days, but I usually know from dpo12 that I am definitely out, then just have to wait 3 days for AF to show.

So in the race with you two!


----------



## Janidog

Hi girls

A bit about me

I've been lurking for quite a while, but have been using my little monitor since June, but had an early mc back in July. I havent been using the monitor since due to bleeding through out my cycles which I have been told is hormonal rather then anything scary.

So this month i was back to using it again and had my peak on CD15 and due to test 12 Nov unless i give in and test early :winkwink:

Im also having my 7dpo blood test this Thursday :flower:


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning too! - Little earlier than anticipated CD 11 and all... makes me realize how irregular my periods are, and I thought I was textbook O'ing on CD 13/14 but the last few months have been CD 13, 12, 11, 13, & 15... Thank god for my CBFM!! If we don't catch the egg this month I think next month we are just going to BD every second day from CD 8 on... or maybe give TTC a break and go to NTNP... So looks liek a lot of us are starting or just started the 2WW - Like Fran said - here we go again!!
> FX'd for everyone!
> 
> Alright Scorps, we'll be 2WW buddies :)
> 
> My luteal phase is only 10 days, so presuming I ovulate tomorrow on the 2nd peak, I will be due AF on Friday 13th November. Heh.Click to expand...


I just got my first Peak this morning too! This is my first month using the monitor and I have been TTC for so long now I had convinced myself that I wasn't ovulating since OPK's never worked for me. I have had such a grin on my face today knowing that i'm working as I should be!

I'm chuffed we seem to be around the same time scale Fran we've been on this forum so long! Lets hope it works out for us both this month! Check out my PMA!

(Apologies for the over use of exclamation marks)


----------



## cleebyjeeby

So Fran.......... how's the radish rubbing! ?

Im glad you've opened up to the true magic within......... 

(tee hee)

As you say the placebo effect is so powerful it can' t hurt anyway - I hope it brings you your PMA back anyway

clee x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo lots of 2WW buddies!! Looks like Friday the 13th there will be some poltergeists in our bathrooms wanting us to POAS... :haha: (I miss Urch!) It is going to be our lucky day this year... or at least that is how I feel with all the PMA and exclamation marks today! Roll on the 13th... I am going away that weekend to visit with relatives and there will be drinks involved so you know I will be POAS before I go!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Woo hoo lots of 2WW buddies!! Looks like Friday the 13th there will be some poltergeists in our bathrooms wanting us to POAS... :haha: (I miss Urch!) It is going to be our lucky day this year... or at least that is how I feel with all the PMA and exclamation marks today! Roll on the 13th... I am going away that weekend to visit with relatives and there will be drinks involved so you know I will be POAS before I go!

funnily enough i was thinking about urchin earlier wondering how she was doing..............xxx


----------



## cheerfulangel

hedgewitch said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> It'll be fine, just POAS as normal tomorrow.
> 
> thanks Fran, was wondering if it would mess it up,
> did you get your spell ok?xx
> also anyone else who may not have received theirs give me a message as email been returning some but then saying they've been delivered an hour or so later, thanksClick to expand...

Hi Hedge,

I didn't get an email after you did my casting..perhaps it was me who got it returned? It looks like we'll all be gazing up at the moon tonight with a PMA and a glint in our eyes!! 

I've not used my little friend this month, it worked out that my last cycle was over 40 days and so I wasted money buying sticks and all were low (only 2 highs). So this month I'm giving nature a chance, strumping at the first sign of EWCM (funnily enough today!! Sorry, TMI!!) and keeping my spirits high with the lovely Hedge casting..

Wishing you all a happy beavers moon tonight :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

cheerfulangel said:


> Hi Hedge,
> 
> I didn't get an email after you did my casting..perhaps it was me who got it returned? It looks like we'll all be gazing up at the moon tonight with a PMA and a glint in our eyes!!
> 
> I've not used my little friend this month, it worked out that my last cycle was over 40 days and so I wasted money buying sticks and all were low (only 2 highs). So this month I'm giving nature a chance, strumping at the first sign of EWCM (funnily enough today!! Sorry, TMI!!) and keeping my spirits high with the lovely Hedge casting..
> 
> Wishing you all a happy beavers moon tonight :flower:

hey hun
i shall check now sweet, new email system and its driving me nuts, 
ok just checked and it hasn't been returned but i just sent it again so check your mail and please let me know if you receive it or not, computers are meant to make your life easier????
been looking for the moon all night but its so cloudy here i can't see it. been running outside since 7.15pm as this is when it rose but alas still no sign yet,xxx


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Scorpio can I be a 2 ww buddy too? I am waiting currently as had my peaks and highs, back to lows now; due on AF around 9th / 10th november but will test 12th or 13th should I get that far without period arriving (unlikely I know) I always seem to get my estimated due on period date wrong these days anyway as been late last 2 months.....


----------



## hedgewitch

cheerfulangel said:


> Hi Hedge,
> 
> I didn't get an email after you did my casting..perhaps it was me who got it returned? It looks like we'll all be gazing up at the moon tonight with a PMA and a glint in our eyes!!
> 
> I've not used my little friend this month, it worked out that my last cycle was over 40 days and so I wasted money buying sticks and all were low (only 2 highs). So this month I'm giving nature a chance, strumping at the first sign of EWCM (funnily enough today!! Sorry, TMI!!) and keeping my spirits high with the lovely Hedge casting..
> 
> Wishing you all a happy beavers moon tonight :flower:

hey cheerful
both emails just been returned, saying that it couldn't deliver to an unknown address, so can you send me another email or email me at [email protected] and i'll re send,xxx


----------



## Piperette

CD6 for me today and first POAS for the CBFM. Hoping for some lovely Highs and Peaks this month. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Of course Cleeby the more the merrier!
Thanks for everything Hedge! 
Hope everyone awaiting their highs and peaks gets them soon!
I am really feeling my ovaries at work... already BD'd this morning and I wanted to tonight, however DH had a long day at work and is thinking he is too knackered... but have been told the morning is a go! LOL I hope my eggy is still there awaiting!! FX'd crossed for the Beaver Moon and all the BFP's coming!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

KnitWit said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> I got my peak this morning too! - Little earlier than anticipated CD 11 and all... makes me realize how irregular my periods are, and I thought I was textbook O'ing on CD 13/14 but the last few months have been CD 13, 12, 11, 13, & 15... Thank god for my CBFM!! If we don't catch the egg this month I think next month we are just going to BD every second day from CD 8 on... or maybe give TTC a break and go to NTNP... So looks liek a lot of us are starting or just started the 2WW - Like Fran said - here we go again!!
> FX'd for everyone!
> 
> Alright Scorps, we'll be 2WW buddies :)
> 
> My luteal phase is only 10 days, so presuming I ovulate tomorrow on the 2nd peak, I will be due AF on Friday 13th November. Heh.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I just got my first Peak this morning too! This is my first month using the monitor and I have been TTC for so long now I had convinced myself that I wasn't ovulating since OPK's never worked for me. I have had such a grin on my face today knowing that i'm working as I should be!
> 
> I'm chuffed we seem to be around the same time scale Fran we've been on this forum so long! Lets hope it works out for us both this month! Check out my PMA!
> 
> (Apologies for the over use of exclamation marks)Click to expand...

Cool :) Yes, let's hope it's finally our month, eh? NO ONE ELSE IS ALLOWED TO GET BFPS BEFORE WE DO. OK?



cleebyjeeby said:


> So Fran.......... how's the radish rubbing! ?
> 
> Im glad you've opened up to the true magic within.........
> 
> (tee hee)
> 
> As you say the placebo effect is so powerful it can' t hurt anyway - I hope it brings you your PMA back anyway
> 
> clee x

Heh. Cheers mate.



hedgewitch said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> Woo hoo lots of 2WW buddies!! Looks like Friday the 13th there will be some poltergeists in our bathrooms wanting us to POAS... :haha: (I miss Urch!) It is going to be our lucky day this year... or at least that is how I feel with all the PMA and exclamation marks today! Roll on the 13th... I am going away that weekend to visit with relatives and there will be drinks involved so you know I will be POAS before I go!
> 
> funnily enough i was thinking about urchin earlier wondering how she was doing..............xxxClick to expand...

Urchin is well but takling a break from BnB following the miscarriage. She says hello to you all though. :)


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys looks like I will be back very soon !

HCG levels only 56 at 5 weeks NOT GOOD !

Found out have spent 3 months under wrong feckin specialist ! As you know I can get pregnant I just cant hold it ! Well I have been seeing a fertility specialist instead of the RMC specialist but have now been referred - thank God.

I suspect tomorrow I will start the tablets for MC etc to happen so guess this time next week ill be back

Sorry to sound so cold about it but after so many losses you become cold - im gutted inside but I have to continue xx

See you next week xx


----------



## ACLIO

fluffyblue - sorry about the feckin specialist. We put our lives in there hands and they cock up. I'm thinking of you. xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies, 
Well I have nothing new to report CD58 and still no AF looks like this cycle is going to be even longer. Very strange cm though. I mentioned to Fran that I was having ewcm weeks ago and I've still got it but abit thicker now. What is my body doing!!!!

Anyway enough about me as I have no good news, how are you????


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Hi guys looks like I will be back very soon !
> 
> HCG levels only 56 at 5 weeks NOT GOOD !
> 
> Found out have spent 3 months under wrong feckin specialist ! As you know I can get pregnant I just cant hold it ! Well I have been seeing a fertility specialist instead of the RMC specialist but have now been referred - thank God.
> 
> I suspect tomorrow I will start the tablets for MC etc to happen so guess this time next week ill be back
> 
> Sorry to sound so cold about it but after so many losses you become cold - im gutted inside but I have to continue xx
> 
> See you next week xx

Heather, i know what you mean about after so many losses seeming cold, i have lost so many myself and i think we become accustomed to wearing our mask very well, no one on here thinks you are cold so don't apologise.
i am sorry you are going through this again and i hope the new doctors can help you achieve a sticky bean, thinking of you.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, cd 10 for me and still low!! boring. 
been docs this morning about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?

i have also been told my MS is now progressing and that i also need back surgery for my disc problems, it went out again this morning and can't walk again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in and i'm in a wheelchair.....
any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
hope you are all well today,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cool :) Yes, let's hope it's finally our month, eh? NO ONE ELSE IS ALLOWED TO GET BFPS BEFORE WE DO. OK?
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. Cheers mate.
> 
> 
> 
> Urchin is well but takling a break from BnB following the miscarriage. She says hello to you all though. :)

thanks for letting me know hun, i appreciate it, please pass on my love,xxx


----------



## zero7

Hi ladies - haven't been on for a little while- monitor has just stayed high for ever so nothing exciting to report.

Would anyone know why I got peaks last month and none this month??? Does this mean no ovulation??? :dohh: (This is my third cycle using it btw) 

Hedge - I would love to have a casting if I may - some PMA would do me good. Feeling a little low at the moment. 

Fluffyblue - I am so sorry you are miscarrying. :hugs:

Sue- Hope you don't mind me asking, but have you tried lengthening your LP at all???

Last question!! - Do you continue POAS as requested by the monitor even if you know you are wasting your time i.e your near the end of your 2ww??

Sorry for all the Q's ladies- new to this monitor thing and getting quite desparate!! xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

zero7 said:


> Sue- Hope you don't mind me asking, but have you tried lengthening your LP at all???

Yes, I take Vit B Complex. It has lengthened from 9 days to 10.


----------



## hedgewitch

zero7 said:


> Hedge - I would love to have a casting if I may - some PMA would do me good. Feeling a little low at the moment.

hey hun, just give me a pm with yours and oh first names, you cycle dates and an email address and i will cast for you tonight as long as i have details before 11pm, 
sorry your feeling low, lets see if we can give you back your mojo!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, cd 10 for me and still low!! boring.
> been docs this morning about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
> 
> i have also been told my MS is now progressing and that i also need back surgery for my disc problems, it went out again this morning and can't walk again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in and i'm in a wheelchair.....
> any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
> hope you are all well today,xxx

xxx


----------



## zero7

Sue Dunhym said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> Sue- Hope you don't mind me asking, but have you tried lengthening your LP at all???
> 
> Yes, I take Vit B Complex. It has lengthened from 9 days to 10.Click to expand...

Ah, thanks Sue. I think mine may be a little short so was gonna start taking the B50 as from next cycle.


----------



## zero7

hedgewitch said:


> zero7 said:
> 
> 
> Hedge - I would love to have a casting if I may - some PMA would do me good. Feeling a little low at the moment.
> 
> hey hun, just give me a pm with yours and oh first names, you cycle dates and an email address and i will cast for you tonight as long as i have details before 11pm,
> sorry your feeling low, lets see if we can give you back your mojo!!xxxClick to expand...

Thanks hon. I will PM you shortly!! xx Sorry if I am being a bit thick, but when you say cycle dates do you mean what day of my cycle I am on or someting else?! :blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

zero7 said:


> Thanks hon. I will PM you shortly!! xx Sorry if I am being a bit thick, but when you say cycle dates do you mean what day of my cycle I am on or someting else?! :blush:

what day you are on now when O or expecting to O and af dates please, if you haven't got them don't worry,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Fluffy I am so so sorry. What a double blow that you were referred to the wrong consultant in the first place. What bunch of baboons. Many :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you and hope your new consultant will be more helpful. 

Hedge, I can't believe that on top of all what you have been through with the miscarriages and loss of your little girl you also have to battle with MS. My God you are an incredibly strong woman, and I shall curse....why the F... can't nature not give you the baby that you deserve to hold, and see growing. Gosh life is unfair. I am praying with all my strength for the day you will announce to all that you have given birth to the most beautiful healthy baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Piperette

hedge, I am not 100% sure about the CD21 test. I remember the doctor telling me what to do if ovulation and therefore the CD21 (or better name for it 7 DPO) test would fall on a weekend, but cannot remember if you are supposed to come the day after the weekend or the day before. I would ring and re-arrange the appointment as I am sure 1/2 DPO (your current appointment) is too early. Just ask to speak to the doctor to find out whether you get more accurate results on 5/6 DPO (blood test Friday after ovulation) or 8/9 DPO (test on the following Monday).

Hope this helps.


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> Hedge, I can't believe that on top of all what you have been through with the miscarriages and loss of your little girl you also have to battle with MS. My God you are an incredibly strong woman, and I shall curse....why the F... can't nature not give you the baby that you deserve to hold, and see growing. Gosh life is unfair. I am praying with all my strength for the day you will announce to all that you have given birth to the most beautiful healthy baby :hugs::hugs::hugs:

FBbaby, thanks for being so kind, i must admit when i am having a bad day i do wallow in my own self pity and ask those questions myself but like i always say, somewhere out there there is someone who is going through something worse than me so i should pull my breeches up and get on. for instance fluffy going through what she's going through at the min, my heart goes out to her truly. i accept your prayers humbly, you are very kind to think of me, i just hope we get a baby before the MS gets any worse, hope you are well hun,xxx



Piperette said:


> hedge, I am not 100% sure about the CD21 test. I remember the doctor telling me what to do if ovulation and therefore the CD21 (or better name for it 7 DPO) test would fall on a weekend, but cannot remember if you are supposed to come the day after the weekend or the day before. I would ring and re-arrange the appointment as I am sure 1/2 DPO (your current appointment) is too early. Just ask to speak to the doctor to find out whether you get more accurate results on 5/6 DPO (blood test Friday after ovulation) or 8/9 DPO (test on the following Monday).
> 
> Hope this helps.

hey Piperette
thanks for replying, was worried nobody would lol, i know a few ladies have had the test and thats why i asked, thanks for the info, i think i will have to ring them as you suggest, just worried that the results would show that i am ok when i know and the gp has said i'm not with the test being so soon after OV, i don't understand what its all about to be honest,
thanks again
xxx


----------



## Piperette

hedge, I wish I could remember whether it is the day before or after the weekend. But I read it is definitely too early for proper results 1-2 DPO.


----------



## hedgewitch

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, cd 10 for me and still low!! boring.
> been docs this morning about cd21 test for progesterone and they have booked me in for monday, the problem being that i am due to ovulate on sat/sun and so won't the results be wrong? she has confirmed i will prob need clomid or something like it but i am worried now that the test will show that i am ok with the fact it will only be two days from OV iykwim and they won't help me. what should i do girls?
> 
> i have also been told my MS is now progressing and that i also need back surgery for my disc problems, it went out again this morning and can't walk again!!! so bloody annoying, just hope i get a baby before the MS kicks in and i'm in a wheelchair.....
> any help with the cd21 test will be greatly received,
> hope you are all well today,xxx




Piperette said:


> hedge, I am not 100% sure about the CD21 test. I remember the doctor telling me what to do if ovulation and therefore the CD21 (or better name for it 7 DPO) test would fall on a weekend, but cannot remember if you are supposed to come the day after the weekend or the day before. I would ring and re-arrange the appointment as I am sure 1/2 DPO (your current appointment) is too early. Just ask to speak to the doctor to find out whether you get more accurate results on 5/6 DPO (blood test Friday after ovulation) or 8/9 DPO (test on the following Monday).
> 
> Hope this helps.




Piperette said:


> hedge, I wish I could remember whether it is the day before or after the weekend. But I read it is definitely too early for proper results 1-2 DPO.

thats ok hun, just glad somebody could answer with some advice, i shall ring the docs in the morning, another lady said it will just come back as progesterone being too low and it will go in my favour but i am not sure if that would be the case?
xxx


----------



## WANBMUM

Quick question. 
I got a peak on my cbfm yest (first month using it) today it's not asking me to poas?????? Is this right? Was hoping it would as I have a feeling I ov yest.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Aclio I hope she shows for you soon!! I feel for you... it really sucks being in limbo!
Zero7 How many highs did you get? It could be that the CBFM may have just missed your LH surge this month... I wouldn't worry there are many women here who have had no peaks and got their BFP!
Fluffy I am thinking of you, and I am glad that you are going to the right Dr. now, they will be able to help you have a sticky little one soon!
Hedge I didn't know you had MS, that is terrible... a friend of mine's daughter just got diagnosed and the age of 22, poor thing. I pray that you get you little one very soon! I am sorry I don't know more about the CD21 tests, but what Piperette says makes sense...
Wanbmum the monitor will either ask you for 10 sticks or 20 sticks... I am assuming it asked you starting on CD6 for a stick, and you got your peak by the 10th stick so it will not ask you for anymore... besides once you get your peak most women to save money on sticks stop feeding it, because you will get a peak and a high automatically following the first peak~
As for me... I am officially 1DPO I believe... O'd I think early Thursday morning, Wednesday night so I think we timed BD'ing but of course I always think we should have had more :sex: but I have to remind myself it only takes one time (as it did with my son!) Nothing to report.... boring time... this time next week though I am sure I will have a list of symptoms for ya'll! :haha:
Take care everyone!
xxx


----------



## zero7

Hi Scorpio. I had 9 lows followed by 8 highs. I have stopped poas now as I think its just a waste this month. I did get a couple of days of two strong lines on the sticks and lots of faint ones as well so something was being picked up I guess. Last months was perfect - lows, highs, 2 peaks, etc. 

Hey ho we will have to wait and see. Good luck this month hon.

Hedge- I am too so sorry to hear you have MS to contend with. FX that you get your BFP really really soon. :hugs:

BTW- I did send you a PM but not sure if I did it correctly!!

:dust: to all and :hugs: for all going through tough times. xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Sam - Sorry about the MS, I can't imagine what you go through. I can relate to the testing side. 3 years ago I was tested for MS because my left foot went totally numb for no reason, I couldn't move it or anything. The consultant ran MRI's, lumber puncher etc They said I had signs of scarring on the MRI and ware on my disc's but not enough to cause concerns. They eventually put it down to a virus that attacked my nervous system.


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Sam - Sorry about the MS, I can't imagine what you go through. I can relate to the testing side. 3 years ago I was tested for MS because my left foot went totally numb for no reason, I couldn't move it or anything. The consultant ran MRI's, lumber puncher etc They said I had signs of scarring on the MRI and ware on my disc's but not enough to cause concerns. They eventually put it down to a virus that attacked my nervous system.

hey sweet how are you today, well i hope.
yeah to be honest i was expecting it as i already have the auto immune and was diagnosed a few years back with degenerative nerve disease in my brain, i have scarring and lesions which brought on the seizures from damage caused by my mothers husband to my brain when i was a child. already had a tumour removed from my stomach but was benign thankfully but being monitored for that too.
so now i have the brain disease, seizures from the brain damage, Graves disease i need the op on my spine and i also have MS so the future doesn't look too good but as i said there are people out there suffering more than me so i am grateful for what i have, i would just love to have a baby too, selfish i know but that side i can't help, especially after having Lilly-Maye. 
i also now have the problems with my cycle, and losing all the babies so they now gonna start investigations into whats going on, PCOS and endometriosis to boot.....maybe its a sign i should just give up altogether, i mean 16 m/c 1 ectopic and Lilly-Maye, just makes me wonder.....thoughts appreciated if i should stop TTC please.
on top of that my hair is falling out in handfuls and i now have bald spots all over my head and a comb over (no laughing ladies lol,), my hair was down to my bottom and then had to have it cut off to my shoulders but still coming out, due to stress related alapecia brought on through losing Lilly-Maye and i am now bedridden till my discs sort themselves out and i can walk again, so not impressed!!
aaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrggggghhhhhhhhhh!!!! lol, when will it stop? hubby says that it would be cheaper for the health service to buy a shot gun cartridge for 50p and take me down the bottom of the garden lol, i have to agree,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_15.gif

the virus you had, did it leave any damage beside the discs? its amazing what a simple virus can do isn't it, i hope you have no more trouble. and the testing is awful isn't it, especially the lumbar punctures, and the needles, lol i have a real fear of them even though i have bloods taken every week, wimpy me lol.xxxx


----------



## zero7

Gosh Hedge - i hope you don't mind me responding - being so new on here but I cant not!

You are one very brave and patient lady. I have had a m/c at three months and an ectopic which ruptured so I can relate to an extent but I cannot truely imagine how it has been for you. 

Your question about stopping ttc is a tricky one. I know that ttc after all thats happened to me is completely stressing me out but if I think about giving up on it, it dosen't feel like I have pursued it enough, and time is also running out for me at 42. I suppose you will just know in your heart and your head when enough is enough.

I wish you good luck and happiness and hope that your health improves soon. I too have spent time in bed with a slipped disk and its not amusing. 

Take care xxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Sam, What the feck have you done to deserve all that!!! Mother nature needs her arse kicking:ninja::ninja::ninja:

With regards to stopping ttc, only you can decide that. They do say you should always chase your dreams no matter how tough. I do think the doctors need to give you more answers, have you asked to be referred due to your other complications? If your not an ideal candidate to be referred then there is no hope for any of us. You should be top of there lists!!!

The MRI on my brain showed some scarring but they said there wasn't enough for concern. The MRI on my spine showed ware on my L4, L5 and not sure where else. The feeling came back eventually but then it started again 6 months later but no way near as bad. Thats when the consultant put it down to a virus that had attacked my nervous system. I still get it every now and again, my foot goes really weak and I can't bend my toes.


----------



## hedgewitch

Piperette said:


> hedge, I wish I could remember whether it is the day before or after the weekend. But I read it is definitely too early for proper results 1-2 DPO.

so will the results be too low or too high?xxx


----------



## linsg

Hi girls, just wanted to ask if i can join you? I pressed the m button for the first time on my cbfm this morning. I'm sooo excited!!!!:happydance:

Lins xxx


----------



## zero7

Linsg- it is very exciting isn't it!!! I am fairly new to this forum and the CBFM (on cycle three). Don't be disheartened if you dont get any peaks on your first cycle as this is very normal and the monitor needs to get to know you!!!

Good luck. xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

zero7 said:


> Gosh Hedge - i hope you don't mind me responding - being so new on here but I cant not!
> 
> You are one very brave and patient lady. I have had a m/c at three months and an ectopic which ruptured so I can relate to an extent but I cannot truely imagine how it has been for you.
> 
> Your question about stopping ttc is a tricky one. I know that ttc after all thats happened to me is completely stressing me out but if I think about giving up on it, it dosen't feel like I have pursued it enough, and time is also running out for me at 42. I suppose you will just know in your heart and your head when enough is enough.
> 
> I wish you good luck and happiness and hope that your health improves soon. I too have spent time in bed with a slipped disk and its not amusing.
> 
> Take care xxxxxx




ACLIO said:


> Sam, What the feck have you done to deserve all that!!! Mother nature needs her arse kicking:ninja::ninja::ninja:
> 
> With regards to stopping ttc, only you can decide that. They do say you should always chase your dreams no matter how tough. I do think the doctors need to give you more answers, have you asked to be referred due to your other complications? If your not an ideal candidate to be referred then there is no hope for any of us. You should be top of there lists!!!
> 
> The MRI on my brain showed some scarring but they said there wasn't enough for concern. The MRI on my spine showed ware on my L4, L5 and not sure where else. The feeling came back eventually but then it started again 6 months later but no way near as bad. Thats when the consultant put it down to a virus that had attacked my nervous system. I still get it every now and again, my foot goes really weak and I can't bend my toes.

thanks girls, it just feels like i shouldn't try anymore incase i lose again, feel like i am "killing" more babies everytime i try iykwim, probably a bit of a strong word but i couldn't think of another one.
thanks for listening, i do appreciate it and all your advice, sending you Blessings,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

*please help*

sorry to mither but has anyone any idea about the cd21 test and if i go early will it read too low or too high as they are saying that i need to go that day as i with it being a rural hospital their phlebotomist is only there that day or i will have to wait another month.
i think i will only be 2dpo roughly judging by my last cycles and i am worried that they will not help me if its too low or too high.
xxx


----------



## zero7

hedgewitch said:


> *please help*
> 
> sorry to mither but has anyone any idea about the cd21 test and if i go early will it read too low or too high as they are saying that i need to go that day as i with it being a rural hospital their phlebotomist is only there that day or i will have to wait another month.
> i think i will only be 2dpo roughly judging by my last cycles and i am worried that they will not help me if its too low or too high.
> xxx

Hedge- I will try and find out for you- I know a few ladies who have had this and a few very knowledgable ladies who haven't!!


----------



## hedgewitch

zero7 said:


> Hedge- I will try and find out for you- I know a few ladies who have had this and a few very knowledgable ladies who haven't!!

thankyou, i appreciate it i am just so worried about it all as i will have to wait till end of Dec before i can be tested again, i cast for you last night too so i will send over the spell for you, sorry i didn't get back to you sooner sweet, so bloody useless at the moment!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_204v.gifxxxx


----------



## zero7

Ok Hedge, this is what I have been told if you get it done too early....

...it would be inconclusive as it takes a while for the progesterone levels to rise. They peak between days 7-8 (post ov) (you will see it on your chart cos the temp rises) and as the corpus lutem degenerates (after 10dpo) it starts to fall quite quickly. 

Hon, I also googled it and saw lots of info (based on a 28 day cycle) that it should be called the 7 dpo test as opposed to the 21 day test as this '21 day test' is based on the perfect 28 day cycle.

Hope this helps. xx


----------



## ACLIO

sam, they say go on day 21 cos thats when you should ovulate. But most women don't ovulate on this day. Fran told me to go on day 21 as I don't know if I'm actually ovulating due to PCOS. If you know when you ovulate you should mention this to your doctors cos they might want you to go on that day instead. If your charting etc its more accurate. Hope that helps a little x


----------



## crossroads

linsg said:


> Hi girls, just wanted to ask if i can join you? I pressed the m button for the first time on my cbfm this morning. I'm sooo excited!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Lins xxx

I'll be doing that on Friday! Is it exciting? x


----------



## crossroads

zero7 said:


> Don't be disheartened if you dont get any peaks on your first cycle as this is very normal and the monitor needs to get to know you!!!

Thank you. That is very useful information :flower:


----------



## hibiscus07

This monitor is going to drive me insane!! I have been on "high" for 9 days now! Yesterday it looked like the LH was higher, and the estrogen line was pretty faint, and now it's less so today. Maybe I had my peak during the day yesterday, or had it in the middle of the night prior to yesterday AM. I definitely felt some O-type pains yesterday but it was the third time in the last 10 days. Anyway, just a vent. Super annoyed and frustrated. We were better off when we weren't tracking!


----------



## zero7

hibiscus07 said:


> This monitor is going to drive me insane!! I have been on "high" for 9 days now! Yesterday it looked like the LH was higher, and the estrogen line was pretty faint, and now it's less so today. Maybe I had my peak during the day yesterday, or had it in the middle of the night prior to yesterday AM. I definitely felt some O-type pains yesterday but it was the third time in the last 10 days. Anyway, just a vent. Super annoyed and frustrated. We were better off when we weren't tracking!

I have had the same this month- very frustrating! xx


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hedgewitch Quote:sorry to mither but has anyone any idea about the cd21 test and if i go early will it read too low or too high as they are saying that i need to go that day as i with it being a rural hospital their phlebotomist is only there that day or i will have to wait another month.
i think i will only be 2dpo roughly judging by my last cycles and i am worried that they will not help me if its too low or too high.
xxx[/QUOTE]


Hey lovely..The test would probably come up too low for progest. When you ovulate the ovary releasing the egg becomes the corpus luteum which produces progesterone to stimulate the lining to build up waiting for the egg to be fertilized. You would be given Chlomid to aid ovulation if you do not have enough oestrogen to stimulate the egg to release and ovulate. If you are ovulating ok then you wouldn't need Chlomid. But I think low progesterone is harder to regulate..i've heard Meg talk about a cream. I hope that helps..all info I have learnt from here and internet research so I hope i'm on the right tracks with my advice?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...How annoying that they they can't change or help you with a hospital further in a town. Can you get to another hospital if they offered you an appointment at another place? :hugs:


----------



## KnitWit

WANBMUM said:


> Quick question.
> I got a peak on my cbfm yest (first month using it) today it's not asking me to poas?????? Is this right? Was hoping it would as I have a feeling I ov yest.

Its my first month using a CBFM but I think it usually would ask you to test the day after you get a peak, it did for me. Could you have missed your testing window?


----------



## Tulip

Sam, sweetie, is there another hospital your GP can refer you to for bloods? 1-2 dpo is no good. My hospital has phleb clinic mon-fri, you just turn up with your referral, take a ticket and wait your turn (my friend and I call it the deli counter!)

Life is really treating you badly isn't it? I had no idea about the MS and hope the Goddess will try and care for you after the work you are doing for the rest of us. Try to think of TTC not as killing your babies, but of giving them the chance of life in the first place. Your pregnancy with Piglet seemed to be very well managed compared to your earlier MCs.... the antibodies were controlled but sadly the poor little mite had her fits and cord accident. (Lots of kisses to Lilly-Maye here) You are very determined and brave, your heart will tell you the right thing to do. I thanked one of the girls for their earlier post because it was so true - the day you give birth to your healthy baby is the day we will all celebrate with you.

Much love xx


----------



## beachlover1

KnitWit said:


> WANBMUM said:
> 
> 
> Quick question.
> I got a peak on my cbfm yest (first month using it) today it's not asking me to poas?????? Is this right? Was hoping it would as I have a feeling I ov yest.
> 
> Its my first month using a CBFM but I think it usually would ask you to test the day after you get a peak, it did for me. Could you have missed your testing window?Click to expand...

Girls, if the CBFM has enough info it wont ask you to POAS the day after a peak. it automatically shows a peak again then a high. I just trick mine after my peak with used sticks....it loves it!!!!! Next month it may ask you to POAS earlier or a bit later and you may/may not get so many highs..its learning you. I wore mine in 3 months prior to TTC to get used to my body. then it worked but i had a MC...that really screwed it up so i had to reset it!

Youll get used to it...and will love it!! xx


----------



## Piperette

hedgewitch said:


> Piperette said:
> 
> 
> hedge, I wish I could remember whether it is the day before or after the weekend. But I read it is definitely too early for proper results 1-2 DPO.
> 
> so will the results be too low or too high?xxxClick to expand...

I think they will be too low as the progesterone takes some time to build up after ovulation.

I would really try to get an appointment at another hospital closer to 7 DPO if you can. Otherwise the doctors might be getting the wrong idea of what is required?

I had my blood taken at my GP, who have all samples collected (and I am assuming taken to the lab) once a day.

Does your GP not do that?


----------



## hedgewitch

cheerfulangel said:


> Hedgewitch Quote:sorry to mither but has anyone any idea about the cd21 test and if i go early will it read too low or too high as they are saying that i need to go that day as i with it being a rural hospital their phlebotomist is only there that day or i will have to wait another month.
> i think i will only be 2dpo roughly judging by my last cycles and i am worried that they will not help me if its too low or too high.
> xxx


Hey lovely..The test would probably come up too low for progest. When you ovulate the ovary releasing the egg becomes the corpus luteum which produces progesterone to stimulate the lining to build up waiting for the egg to be fertilized. You would be given Chlomid to aid ovulation if you do not have enough oestrogen to stimulate the egg to release and ovulate. If you are ovulating ok then you wouldn't need Chlomid. But I think low progesterone is harder to regulate..i've heard Meg talk about a cream. I hope that helps..all info I have learnt from here and internet research so I hope i'm on the right tracks with my advice?

Grrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...How annoying that they they can't change or help you with a hospital further in a town. Can you get to another hospital if they offered you an appointment at another place? :hugs:[/QUOTE]
hey hun, no next nearest hospital is over 40 miles away, guess thats what i get for living rural lol,xxx


----------



## KnitWit

beachlover1 said:


> KnitWit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WANBMUM said:
> 
> 
> Quick question.
> I got a peak on my cbfm yest (first month using it) today it's not asking me to poas?????? Is this right? Was hoping it would as I have a feeling I ov yest.
> 
> Its my first month using a CBFM but I think it usually would ask you to test the day after you get a peak, it did for me. Could you have missed your testing window?Click to expand...
> 
> Girls, if the CBFM has enough info it wont ask you to POAS the day after a peak. it automatically shows a peak again then a high. I just trick mine after my peak with used sticks....it loves it!!!!! Next month it may ask you to POAS earlier or a bit later and you may/may not get so many highs..its learning you. I wore mine in 3 months prior to TTC to get used to my body. then it worked but i had a MC...that really screwed it up so i had to reset it!
> 
> Youll get used to it...and will love it!! xxClick to expand...

Im confused by your post, as far as I was aware from reading the booklet that comes with the monitor during the first month of use it will ask you to use all 20 sticks so that it can gain info about your cycle. If it doesnt ask for another stick after a peak how would it learn anything? 

And what you said about 'tricking' your monitor will that not then mess up the information it is gathering?


----------



## Annamumof2

could anyone tell me do they look at there stick when they pull it out of the machine? and if so do they see a faint second line a week before they ovulate? i looked at the stick when i pulled it out on the monitor it said low and i was wondering if the faint second line is a hint to telling me i might ovulate soon?


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks knitwit and beachlover for your replies :) 

Your dead right Knitwit (obviously being an expert) I got my peak when using the 10th stick (I didn't set my cbfm until day 5) and the foll day it didn't ask me to poas, it was automatically peak and today it didn't ask again, it's aut high. 

When do you think it will ask me to start peeing next month? I've 9 sticks left as I stupidly poas yest without turning it on first (learnt my lesson ha)


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies, Well 60 something day this cycle. I can't even be bothered to turn the monitor on to check. Still no AF or any signs, my stomach is bloated though or that could be the pasty I've just eaten lol. I'm wondering if I should go and see my doctor. When I saw him beginning of the cycle he's wasn't too bothered that I had a long cycle last time just said wait for AF then have the 21 day bloods. How can I when AF won't even show!!!! I would appreciate your opinions ladies xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hedge I think you should try and get another appointment seeing as your CD21 would only be 2-3DPO and not the 7DPO they aim for... good luck hun!
Wanbmum It may ask on CD6 or CD9 seeing as you got your peak on the 10th stick... FWIW I usually get my peak early, and start POAS on CD6
Aclio I would go to your Dr. now or go and see someone else for another opiniion if you can... it is ridiculous and not fair for you to be waiting like this... maybe they can give you something to bring AF on?
Nothing to report here... 2 DPO.... How are my 2WW buddies doing?!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Bored..... only 5 or 6 dPO - poas this morning for fun - im mad bigfatnothing of course (what did i expect????!!!!!) just bored and fed up of all of it already tbh

im in a bad mood today

x


----------



## ACLIO

cleebyjeeby said:


> Bored..... only 5 or 6 dPO - poas this morning for fun - im mad bigfatnothing of course (what did i expect????!!!!!) just bored and fed up of all of it already tbh
> 
> im in a bad mood today
> 
> x

It's still early keep your chin up the bfp could just be playing hide and seek x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Oh don't worry im just generally in a bad mood !

thanks though

x 

get to the doctors and demand some explanations by the way - what a joke the nhs is sometimes.....


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone, 
got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,

i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby. i am 34years old.

i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,

so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.

i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
Blessings to you all
Sam
xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Hedgwig, I'm so, so sorry to hear that. You must be devastated.

You're bound to feel a rollercoaster of emotions over the coming weeks, so please take good care of yourself. As you know, there are options other than conceiving a child yourself, but that something to think about once you've had time to process this terrible blow.

My thoughts are with you. x


----------



## WANBMUM

Oh my god hedgewitch my heart is breaking for! I really wish I had some words of wisdom for you but I just wanted to send you the biggest hug ever and let you know I'm thinking of you :) x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh Hedgwig, I'm so, so sorry to hear that. You must be devastated.
> 
> You're bound to feel a rollercoaster of emotions over the coming weeks, so please take good care of yourself. As you know, there are options other than conceiving a child yourself, but that something to think about once you've had time to process this terrible blow.
> 
> My thoughts are with you. x

thankyou Fran,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

WANBMUM said:


> Oh my god hedgewitch my heart is breaking for! I really wish I had some words of wisdom for you but I just wanted to send you the biggest hug ever and let you know I'm thinking of you :) x x x

thankyou hun,


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh Hedge, this is such terrible gutting news for you and I cannot imagine what you must be feeling right now... just know that we are here for you for many big virtual hugs and shoulders to cry on!! Take the time to process this and heal... There are many other options out there for you, as Fran said... when you are ready you can look at them and maybe even get other opinions. xxx :hug:


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Oh Hedge, this is such terrible gutting news for you and I cannot imagine what you must be feeling right now... just know that we are here for you for many big virtual hugs and shoulders to cry on!! Take the time to process this and heal... There are many other options out there for you, as Fran said... when you are ready you can look at them and maybe even get other opinions. xxx :hug:

thanks Melissa, just don't know what to do, it's like losing Piglet all over again but not iykwim, i'm just completely devastated,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

OMG Sam, what a horrible day, I am so so orry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Was the consultant at least showing a bit of compassion? If not, then he/she should be sacked. 

Just one thing though, how did they come up with this diagnosis? Was it your FSH results? I'm a bit confused because last cycle, you had a peak and FF definitely confirmed ovulation through temp increase and it wasn't long ago that you were pregnant naturally. Having a high FSH is not great, but women fall pregnant despite high results all the time. In the end, if you ovulate, there is always a chance for a baby.

Saying that, I can understand that you might want to move on from ttc for your own sanity. Whatever your decision, I really hope you can find contentment and happiness through your choices.

As for me, cd 4, even though FF is saying....don't even know anymore, it has changed its mind three times this cycle already :wacko: Doesn't matter, my body tells me when I ovulate and it definitely was Sunday or Monday. 

Had a bad moment on Tuesday. First day back at work after a week off and was told I had to go to a meeting in the afternoon 1h30 away. Didn't want to go as I had tons of things to sort out in the office, but was told I had to. Got there to be informed that I shouldn't have come afterall, but worse, after being told that since I'd made it I might as well stay, I realised that one of the person around the table was the consultant who did the scan to confirm that I had miscarried last June. Yes, I work for the NHS, but still didn't expect to see her at this meeting. I don't know if she realised who I was, but just seeing her and hearing her voice took me back then, grrrr.

Still, feeling quite well this week, much better than last week when I worried about ovulation and certainly much better than next week when I enter 1ww :haha:

hugs to everyone.


----------



## Tulip

Oh sweetheart I am heartbroken for you, I am so, so sorry. Please let me know if there is anything I can do (though obviously nothing I can say or do can fix the one thing that you crave). I've been thinking of you often this week, every time I see that bright, bright moon.

Sending you all the comfort in the world at this dark time xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Hedge - sending you tonnes of love. You are such a strong person and have been so helpful and lovely to everyone.

Take care xxxx


----------



## cheerfulangel

I don't know what to say lovely hedge..but we are all here with our virtual shoulders (as said before). Ditto to all the previous posts, you are such a helpful, kind, caring soul that there must be something wrong with the world that you have had this news. Your OH will be the biggest strength you have at the moment and I hope with all my heart that you can help each other through this. Just know that we are all behind you and here whenever you need ANYTHING....:hugs::flower::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I know I haven't been around much lately... but I never expected this when checking in! :hugs: I am SO very sorry to hear this, honey! I'm gutted for you... sobbing here. I wish I had the words to say. :cry: If you ever need to talk... you know where to find me! Love to you, sweetie!

Heather - Sorry for your loss! Hoping you can get it sorted out with the new specialist! :hugs:


----------



## zero7

So sorry to hear your news HW. :hugs: Take care honey. xx


----------



## ohmybabybump.

hedgewitch said:


> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone,
> got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby. i am 34years old.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx

:cry: im so sorryy


----------



## Liz2

Hey Hedge. I am so sorry to hear that. Sending you tons of love and hugs :hugs:


----------



## beachlover1

Sam, you seem like such a lovely person, im truely so sad for you. I cant say anything more than that to help you feel better but it seems so many people are thinking of you. Im so sorry.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> OMG Sam, what a horrible day, I am so so orry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Was the consultant at least showing a bit of compassion? If not, then he/she should be sacked.
> 
> Just one thing though, how did they come up with this diagnosis? Was it your FSH results? I'm a bit confused because last cycle, you had a peak and FF definitely confirmed ovulation through temp increase and it wasn't long ago that you were pregnant naturally. Having a high FSH is not great, but women fall pregnant despite high results all the time. In the end, if you ovulate, there is always a chance for a baby.
> 
> Saying that, I can understand that you might want to move on from ttc for your own sanity. Whatever your decision, I really hope you can find contentment and happiness through your choices.
> 
> As for me, cd 4, even though FF is saying....don't even know anymore, it has changed its mind three times this cycle already :wacko: Doesn't matter, my body tells me when I ovulate and it definitely was Sunday or Monday.
> 
> Had a bad moment on Tuesday. First day back at work after a week off and was told I had to go to a meeting in the afternoon 1h30 away. Didn't want to go as I had tons of things to sort out in the office, but was told I had to. Got there to be informed that I shouldn't have come afterall, but worse, after being told that since I'd made it I might as well stay, I realised that one of the person around the table was the consultant who did the scan to confirm that I had miscarried last June. Yes, I work for the NHS, but still didn't expect to see her at this meeting. I don't know if she realised who I was, but just seeing her and hearing her voice took me back then, grrrr.
> 
> Still, feeling quite well this week, much better than last week when I worried about ovulation and certainly much better than next week when I enter 1ww :haha:
> 
> hugs to everyone.

hey hun, so sorry you had a shit day on tuesday that drive and then to see that woman, must have made you feel awful. i know it is hard as thats all it takes to trigger the memories, hugs to you sweet and as for FF according to mine i am ovulating but according to the tests i'm not so don't know what to think, not giving up though, just gonna have recreational strumping!! 
no compassion from the consultant at all, told me to come back in 2 months and apparently he's "doing me a favour by seeing me again"......WTF???? his exact words, hubby nearly smacked him, we had a huge row in a side room as i was so upset about it all and just feeling fobbed off and i ended up saying that it was alright for him as he can go off and have babies whereas its me thats got the problems, i then flounced off (child)https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_20.gif and hated myself for doing so, we just hugged in the corridor at the hospital about 5 mins later though and we been ok since. he says its his problem too as he is my hubby and loves me and wants to spend his life with me so its not that *i* can't have babies, its *we* can't have babies, made me cry and love him so much more.i have a plan though which i will share with you all on a post below and i would like to see what you all think,
thankyou for caring sweet and i hope you are well,xxx



Tulip said:


> Oh sweetheart I am heartbroken for you, I am so, so sorry. Please let me know if there is anything I can do (though obviously nothing I can say or do can fix the one thing that you crave). I've been thinking of you often this week, every time I see that bright, bright moon.
> 
> Sending you all the comfort in the world at this dark time xxx

Nic,
you always seem to have just the right words to say and i have actually been out looking at our beautiful moon tonight thinking alot about the future and what it holds and i have come up with a plan which i shall be posting below for opinions as i have some questions that the doctors wouldn't answer.....
love and light to you hun, 
hope bean is ok
xxxx
ps hope i didn't wake you last night, sorry if i did,xxxx



debgreasby said:


> Hedge - sending you tonnes of love. You are such a strong person and have been so helpful and lovely to everyone.
> 
> Take care xxxx

thankyou hun, how are you feeling? hope you are well,
Blessing to you and thankyou for showing you care
xxx



cheerfulangel said:


> I don't know what to say lovely hedge..but we are all here with our virtual shoulders (as said before). Ditto to all the previous posts, you are such a helpful, kind, caring soul that there must be something wrong with the world that you have had this news. Your OH will be the biggest strength you have at the moment and I hope with all my heart that you can help each other through this. Just know that we are all behind you and here whenever you need ANYTHING....:hugs::flower::hugs:

Sally
you are such a lovely woman, thankyou for posting i truly appreciate your kind words,
i am not done yet!!! Hedgewitch does not roll over and neither does Sam (sounds like split personality lol) i shall give you a mail tomorrow and we can have a chat, hope you are well my dear
Blessings sweetie,
xxxx



Megg33k said:


> Sam - I know I haven't been around much lately... but I never expected this when checking in! :hugs: I am SO very sorry to hear this, honey! I'm gutted for you... sobbing here. I wish I had the words to say. :cry: If you ever need to talk... you know where to find me! Love to you, sweetie!

hey Preg Megg
how are you my friend? feeling well i hope,
thankyou for your words and i shall be contacting you as i have some questions for you if you don't mind.
i am not done yet Megg, thinking some stuff but need advice so will be posting below,
how is little ninja? and how is mummy to be? and daddy to be? hope you are all well
blessings to you
xxxx




zero7 said:


> So sorry to hear your news HW. :hugs: Take care honey. xx

thanks hun, hope you are ok? 
goddess bless
xxxx



ohmybabybump. said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> hi girls, just a quickie to let you know what went on at the hospital as i don't want to be depressing anyone,
> got to the hospital and burst into tears as made to wait in the same area as all the pregnant ladies, not good after losing Lilly-Maye, taken into the same room as where i was told she had passed away and sat down in the same chair to be told i cannot have any more children ever,
> 
> i am anovulatory because i have no eggs left as such and what i do have left are all of poor quality, i am also following in the footsteps of every female in my family and have begun the menopause so i shall never be able to have another baby. i am 34years old.
> 
> i knew this was coming as i had always said when i was pregnant that Lilly-Maye was my last chance and i did the tarot last week and it told me that i had to stop the journey as it had reached its end,
> 
> so i am gracefully bowing out of TTC after 5 years, 16 angels lost to miscarriage all between 8-12 weeks, 1 angel boy lost to ectopic at 10 weeks and my beautiful Little Piglet, Lilly-Maye my darling Angel passing away in july from seizures and multiple cord accident due to negligence.
> 
> i wish you all well and hope we shall still get all of you celebrating your bfp's in the very near future. i hope i can still join you ladies on this thread,
> Blessings to you all
> Sam
> xxx
> 
> :cry: im so sorryyClick to expand...

thanks sweet, hope you are well,
blessings to you
xxxx



Liz2 said:


> Hey Hedge. I am so sorry to hear that. Sending you tons of love and hugs :hugs:

hey liz
long time no speak, how are you hun? well i trust, thanks for reading
blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

beachlover1 said:


> Sam, you seem like such a lovely person, im truely so sad for you. I cant say anything more than that to help you feel better but it seems so many people are thinking of you. Im so sorry.xxx

hey sweet
how are you keeping? well i hope
thanks for dropping by and you know what i must agree with you about everyone, you gals have all been so lovely and caring, i don't know how i would have got through the last 4 months without you all, you are all truly amazing and i thankyou so much for supporting me through all of this, i think i would have cracked by now had it not been for you all,
xxxxx


----------



## dan-o

Hi Ladies, I was wondering if you could help?

I'm on CD10 today. I've got loads of EWCM & my CP is HSO, yet my CBFM is still showing 'low' fertility? 

I'm a bit puzzled, as looking at all my signs, I'd assume I was fertile?

Or should I trust the box & assume I am not fertile yet?


----------



## Megg33k

Alli - OMG! I saw! You're totally pregnant! Woohoo! :hugs: So excited for you!

Sam - I will give you whatever knowledge I can possibly pass along! Just ask away. PM, email, whatever you like! :hugs: Love you tons, lady! :)


----------



## Annamumof2

Annamumof2 said:


> could anyone tell me do they look at there stick when they pull it out of the machine? and if so do they see a faint second line a week before they ovulate? i looked at the stick when i pulled it out on the monitor it said low and i was wondering if the faint second line is a hint to telling me i might ovulate soon?

bump


----------



## Megg33k

I looked at the sticks. The 2nd faint line is much like a normal OPK test line. It gets darker as LH goes up. The other darker line, it gets LIGHTER as estrogen goes UP. So a positive test stick is a light estrogen line (the one that's usually dark) and a dark LH line (the one that starts out missing or super light). :) Hope that helps!


----------



## Annamumof2

Megg33k said:


> I looked at the sticks. The 2nd faint line is much like a normal OPK test line. It gets darker as LH goes up. The other darker line, it gets LIGHTER as estrogen goes UP. So a positive test stick is a light estrogen line (the one that's usually dark) and a dark LH line (the one that starts out missing or super light). :) Hope that helps!

thanks it wanted me to pee on it today but because i sadly not well (have the runs) sorry tmi and well i will have to miss out today, the bar on the side is still a low bar so i dunno when i will be ovulating


----------



## Janidog

So sorry hedgewitch :cry:

I have a question for you lovely ladies 

Yesterday i had my 7dpo blood test - im just wondering what they are looking for? I know i ovulate but have had short LP in the past, i know the test picks up if you ov or not, but if you do then whats the point in the test?

Thank you


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thinking of you Sam....
Dan-o I am not sure what to think of that.. it is very odd the CBFM would miss your surge completely, usually you'd think you would get your high at the very least, have you been POAS when asked etc.? I once however went from Low to Peak with out any highs FWIW... I would definitely BD just in case... Have you been looking at the lines on the tests? I KNOW everyone says don't do it, but it is hard not too! I notice as I approch ovulation the lines get equal in color... 
AnnaMum2 guess I am kind of answering your questions too!
Crossroads/Alli you have received answers in the gallery thread...
Janidog AFAIK they are measuring progesterone levels to see if they are "normal" to sustain pregnancy.... I don't know where you are but from what I understand from the other girls that have had this test done anything over 30 in the UK is considered normal. Please anyone correct me if I am wrong!
As for me not much to report 3 DPO and have got cramps... symptom spotting here we come! LOL
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## moggymay

Sam I am so sorry to hear your news, have been away since Sunday. Only thing that springs to my mind is you are going to be a Mum, so what if it isnt the way you originally planned, the conventional route isnt always the best...

Huge hugs to you and yours xx

CD13 here and Herman still saying low, not sure what that means as have been trying soy this cycle 3-7. Last cycle peak was cd13/14 and the cycle before was cd20/21 so who knows what will happen this time.

Glad to hear we are generally all still plodding along and the PMA is very clear to read - just read about 10 pages one after the other!!!! Much to digest and think about. Looking forward to hearing about your plan Sam...

Hope everyone is okay - anyone else CD13, my cycle buddies have all skipped ahead and O'd without me lol x


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls sorry i haven't posted my master plan but i have been at grief counselling today and head up my bum lol,

quick question though if anyone can help me, 

FSH results=5.6......surely this means i do in fact have plenty of eggs left????
LH results on surge day=8.5.......obviously this should have been up toward 20ish give or take
progesterone test=0.9 ........indication of what?

ok so here's my thoughts, i think that i am still suffering from PCOS which i was diagnosed with when i was 16 and i had to have the cysts drained numerous times over my teens and in my 20's, this would account for LH results being higher than FSH according to the literature i have read 
suffering from male pattern baldness which has only started after i have lost Lilly-Maye but hairy arms legs and belly all my life, again another indicator of PCOS
bleeding inbetween cycles, short luteal phase, acne, recurrent miscarriage and my results.......
i'm so confused, is this the end of the road for me as the hospital have said or what? i have been waiting for the gp to ring me all day (since 8.30am and i have rung back 6 times to try and get a doctor to see me to be told they will ring me shortly) to sort this out and they finally just rang 5 min ago to tell me they are sorry but as the doc that has rung me is a locum doctor he can't do anything yet i asked this morning to see my doctor to sort this out and they have buggered off home and left the locum to deal with it even though they are fully aware of what is going on, but they feel i shouldn't even consider trying for a baby till at least a year after losing Lilly-Maye and i just feel as if they are blocking my way to get any answers. they want me on anti-depressants and i refuse to take them so they are using that against me, they put it over as if because i had a still born that i am some sort of raving psycho who doesn't know her own mind?
i mean i am taking legal action against them for the negligence that resulted in Lilly-Maye dying but they are not aware of that as of yet as i have only launched an official enquiry at the moment to which they have admitted that they were at fault. they are adamant i am going through the menopause but i just wonder..........

please tell me what you think, if i am just kidding myself and am infact going through the menopause then just say as i trust your opinions more than i do the medical staff,
thanks girls, so sorry for the drama,xxx


----------



## Piperette

hedge, I am so sorry to read about your situation. :hugs:

I feel, however, that you are doing the right thing by looking at it all again. Is there any chance you could change the doctor or practice altogether and get someone else's opinion? 

As for your results: When was the test done? Was it on ovulation day?


----------



## Piperette

Janidog said:


> So sorry hedgewitch :cry:
> 
> I have a question for you lovely ladies
> 
> Yesterday i had my 7dpo blood test - im just wondering what they are looking for? I know i ovulate but have had short LP in the past, i know the test picks up if you ov or not, but if you do then whats the point in the test?
> 
> Thank you

They will primarily be looking at the progesterone level to confirm that you ovulate. I also heard protocol is to look at bloods on CD21 (7DPO) before any other tests are carried out.


----------



## Tulip

Hedge - I don't know a great deal - the only result my docs gave me was FSH 5.6 - ie the same as you! The rest they just said 'normal'.

I found this:
reference range (LH)

IU/L
* <0.15 pre-pubertal
* 0.5-9 males
* 0.5-14.5 females follicular and luteal phase
* 16-84 at ovulation
* 17-75 postmenopausal
Note that reference ranges may vary between laboratories.
(https://www.gpnotebook.co.uk)

You didn't wake me the other night - sorry if I woke you when I replied. Had no idea what you were going to face the next day. xx


----------



## Piperette

hedge, you can find more information on hormone levels on here:

https://www.fertilityplus.org/faq/hormonelevels.html#female

https://www.flash-med.com/LabNormal.asp


----------



## moggymay

Sam why are you apologising - thats what we are here for and you would do the same for us, after all look how you helped us with the pma and the little extra/radish licking boost!

I am inclined to say you should ask for more help in explaining why they think you have no eggs. Those figures you quote dont neccessarily mean that you are out of the game yet, have they tested AMH levels? If not maybe they could?

As for PCOS you need to get Meg to help with the info about it, she knows loads about it and would probably be able to bat ideas with you to help (sorry Meg for volunteering you, hope Ninja will allow you to help)

As for whether they want to help or what they think about your situation then they should pull their heads in, they are the professionals and it is their job to listen and to help you not to judge and cause you pain.

I have always found the best way to get an answer to a direct question is to write a letter and send it via a recorded mail service - they have to respond as you have asked the question in writing. Maybe you could ask if there is a second person you could see?

I hope you manage to formulate a plan of action in order to get some answers that make sense, let us know if we can help or even if we cant feel free to bat ideas at us and we will all chip in our ten pence/cents!

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Piperette said:


> hedge, I am so sorry to read about your situation. :hugs:
> 
> I feel, however, that you are doing the right thing by looking at it all again. Is there any chance you could change the doctor or practice altogether and get someone else's opinion?
> 
> As for your results: When was the test done? Was it on ovulation day?

thanks hun,
i asked for a second opinion but they refuse to refer me anywhere else, i have rung a hospital in Cardiff but they had all gone home so i'm gonna ring back on monday. hubby has also said he's going into the surgery on monday to speak to the partners to demand we are seen properly or he is going to the tv programme here in wales called The Ferret, a bit like watchdog. we will also be taking legal action if we can for obstructing us in all of this as they believe that i shouldn't try for a baby for a year to give me time to heal......how can i heal when they are causing me more pain? surely i know my own mind.....
the only doctors surgery is this one the next is over 15miles away so leaves me in a bit of a bind but monday see's the beginning of psycho sam lol https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_11_10.gif

tests were done at ovulation for some reason, best of it is i have had to explain what the test is, what it is for and when it needed doing but they stil sat there and didn't know what it was? never heard of it, when i said about i think it's still PCOS and not menopause they have said what is PCOS :saywhat: they are meant to be qualified doctors but have never heard of it? i just couldn't believe it. like i said i'm living in the twilight zone.xxx



Tulip said:


> Hedge - I don't know a great deal - the only result my docs gave me was FSH 5.6 - ie the same as you! The rest they just said 'normal'.
> 
> I found this:
> reference range (LH)
> 
> IU/L
> * <0.15 pre-pubertal
> * 0.5-9 males
> * 0.5-14.5 females follicular and luteal phase
> * 16-84 at ovulation
> * 17-75 postmenopausal
> Note that reference ranges may vary between laboratories.
> (https://www.gpnotebook.co.uk)
> 
> You didn't wake me the other night - sorry if I woke you when I replied. Had no idea what you were going to face the next day. xx

Hey Nic,
how are you sweetie? keeping well i hope, little bean not making you feel too rough,
no you didn't wake me i am up most nights till gone 3am as i still can't sleep, haven't been able to since i lost Lilly-Maye,
they are still saying its menopause but i think they might just be wrong, my cbfm has decided i am not ovulating this month but i have had all the usual symptoms and a temp rise today but no peak but nothing, surely if it was menopause i would have had a high result for FSH showing i had no egg reserve.......
oh i don't know, i am struggling making sense of it all,xxx



moggymay said:


> Sam why are you apologising - thats what we are here for and you would do the same for us, after all look how you helped us with the pma and the little extra/radish licking boost!
> 
> I am inclined to say you should ask for more help in explaining why they think you have no eggs. Those figures you quote dont neccessarily mean that you are out of the game yet, have they tested AMH levels? If not maybe they could?
> 
> As for PCOS you need to get Meg to help with the info about it, she knows loads about it and would probably be able to bat ideas with you to help (sorry Meg for volunteering you, hope Ninja will allow you to help)
> 
> As for whether they want to help or what they think about your situation then they should pull their heads in, they are the professionals and it is their job to listen and to help you not to judge and cause you pain.
> 
> I have always found the best way to get an answer to a direct question is to write a letter and send it via a recorded mail service - they have to respond as you have asked the question in writing. Maybe you could ask if there is a second person you could see?
> 
> I hope you manage to formulate a plan of action in order to get some answers that make sense, let us know if we can help or even if we cant feel free to bat ideas at us and we will all chip in our ten pence/cents!
> 
> xx

Thanks hun, as i posted earlier i am going to cause some trouble at the doctors on monday morning as i have just had enough to be honest, i feel like i am going to crack under the emotional weight of everything at the moment,
thinking of just taking soy and progesterone cream and see where i go from there, i just don't want to believe that its over for us or maybe like i said i'm just kidding myself but as i said to Tulip, surely if i had no eggs the FSH would have been higher.
just wish someone would listen to me as i think i have some damn valid points that i at least need more tests but they are just adamant that it is menopause, to sit me down and destroy my life even more after losing my angel is not fair when there are other tests that can be done surely.
i hope you are well hun and ladies i am sorry for moaning again,xxx






https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb097&pp=ZNfox000


----------



## moggymay

Go Hedge go hedge!! Wish there was a smiley of me and the other wonders shaking our pompoms for you. (Im thinking red/blue and yellow pompoms but thats just me lol). Stand your ground, the least they can do is listen and give you some answers, maybe they can explain what tests they did and what results they say show menopause equally they should listen to why you think it isnt and that it is pcos symptoms mucking up the results. Good luck with the hospital in Cardiff coming through with a second opinion, if anyone deserves a positive break Hedge it is you! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Go Hedge go hedge!! Wish there was a smiley of me and the other wonders shaking our pompoms for you. (Im thinking red/blue and yellow pompoms but thats just me lol). Stand your ground, the least they can do is listen and give you some answers, maybe they can explain what tests they did and what results they say show menopause equally they should listen to why you think it isnt and that it is pcos symptoms mucking up the results. Good luck with the hospital in Cardiff coming through with a second opinion, if anyone deserves a positive break Hedge it is you! xx

 

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_336.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_336.gif
think this might just about cover it lol, think there is enough cheerleaders to match the amount of gals on the cbfm team? thanks for your support girls i truly don't know what i would do without you all,xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Go Hedge go hedge!! Wish there was a smiley of me and the other wonders shaking our pompoms for you. (Im thinking red/blue and yellow pompoms but thats just me lol). Stand your ground, the least they can do is listen and give you some answers, maybe they can explain what tests they did and what results they say show menopause equally they should listen to why you think it isnt and that it is pcos symptoms mucking up the results. Good luck with the hospital in Cardiff coming through with a second opinion, if anyone deserves a positive break Hedge it is you! xx

 

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_336.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gifhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_336.gif
think this might just about cover it lol, think there is enough cheerleaders to match the amount of gals on the cbfm team? thanks for your support girls i truly don't know what i would do without you all,xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys just givin you an update before I disappear for a while..

Well as you are all aware I recently got my BFP two weeks ago which was a big shock.

I was so shocked but remained a little cold about the whole thing. Went the docs got my pills and potions was booked in for a scan etc etc then the bleeding started so....

Got myself down A&E last Monday spent most of the day there and up at the EPU, it wasnt looking good. HCG levels came back at 56 so they sent me home to come back Wednesday. Bleeding was like thick dark brown paint by this stage and pain was moderate.

Went back Wednesday HCG levels taken again. Came back at 46 so we thought a normal miscarriage was now inevitable so went Asda bought my paracetomal and lots of pads and settled down for the next 48 hours. Still brown sludge bleeding and moderate pain, got up Thursday felt wonderful !

Friday back down EPU, bloods taken again. Went home got a call at 2.00 HCG levels had risen to 86 ! WTF. Bleeding had gone heavier and redder by now.

Gets a phone call please come up to EPU immediately for a scan, rushed to EPU was scanned there and then - inconclusive ! By now I am scared - eventually a senior sonographer comes and scans me again....

Confirmation yolk sac is in my ovary - a fucking ectopic pregnancy ! However this is no normal pregnancy I have one baby in my tube and one inside my womb! Neither baby is alive by the way. 

I believe the medical condition is a heterotopic pregnancy !

I cannot believe it I have waited months and months to conceive again. I conceive twins and one makes the other impossible.

However we now have to treat both pregnancies as an ectopic but I am naturally miscarrying the womb child !. 

So I have had methotrexate yesterday and am now waiting for the onslaught - to say I am gutted is not the case I am stunned and just cant believe my bad luck. This type of pregnancy is 1 in 8000. I must be some unlucky person.

So I am now having 3 months off to lose some weight, see the recurrent miscarriage specialist (now got the appointment) and get my mind back together.So lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> Hi guys just givin you an update before I disappear for a while..
> 
> Well as you are all aware I recently got my BFP two weeks ago which was a big shock.
> 
> I was so shocked but remained a little cold about the whole thing. Went the docs got my pills and potions was booked in for a scan etc etc then the bleeding started so....
> 
> Got myself down A&E last Monday spent most of the day there and up at the EPU, it wasnt looking good. HCG levels came back at 56 so they sent me home to come back Wednesday. Bleeding was like thick dark brown paint by this stage and pain was moderate.
> 
> Went back Wednesday HCG levels taken again. Came back at 46 so we thought a normal miscarriage was now inevitable so went Asda bought my paracetomal and lots of pads and settled down for the next 48 hours. Still brown sludge bleeding and moderate pain, got up Thursday felt wonderful !
> 
> Friday back down EPU, bloods taken again. Went home got a call at 2.00 HCG levels had risen to 86 ! WTF. Bleeding had gone heavier and redder by now.
> 
> Gets a phone call please come up to EPU immediately for a scan, rushed to EPU was scanned there and then - inconclusive ! By now I am scared - eventually a senior sonographer comes and scans me again....
> 
> Confirmation yolk sac is in my ovary - a fucking ectopic pregnancy ! However this is no normal pregnancy I have one baby in my tube and one inside my womb! Neither baby is alive by the way.
> 
> I believe the medical condition is a heterotopic pregnancy !
> 
> I cannot believe it I have waited months and months to conceive again. I conceive twins and one makes the other impossible.
> 
> However we now have to treat both pregnancies as an ectopic but I am naturally miscarrying the womb child !.
> 
> So I have had methotrexate yesterday and am now waiting for the onslaught - to say I am gutted is not the case I am stunned and just cant believe my bad luck. This type of pregnancy is 1 in 8000. I must be some unlucky person.
> 
> So I am now having 3 months off to lose some weight, see the recurrent miscarriage specialist (now got the appointment) and get my mind back together.So lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

oh heather 
i am so so sorry hunny, my love and thoughts are with you, i don't know what to say as nothing will ease your pain, take care sweetie and heal well, i am truly sorry,
Healing Blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## ohmybabybump.

fluffyblue said:


> Hi guys just givin you an update before I disappear for a while..
> 
> Well as you are all aware I recently got my BFP two weeks ago which was a big shock.
> 
> I was so shocked but remained a little cold about the whole thing. Went the docs got my pills and potions was booked in for a scan etc etc then the bleeding started so....
> 
> Got myself down A&E last Monday spent most of the day there and up at the EPU, it wasnt looking good. HCG levels came back at 56 so they sent me home to come back Wednesday. Bleeding was like thick dark brown paint by this stage and pain was moderate.
> 
> Went back Wednesday HCG levels taken again. Came back at 46 so we thought a normal miscarriage was now inevitable so went Asda bought my paracetomal and lots of pads and settled down for the next 48 hours. Still brown sludge bleeding and moderate pain, got up Thursday felt wonderful !
> 
> Friday back down EPU, bloods taken again. Went home got a call at 2.00 HCG levels had risen to 86 ! WTF. Bleeding had gone heavier and redder by now.
> 
> Gets a phone call please come up to EPU immediately for a scan, rushed to EPU was scanned there and then - inconclusive ! By now I am scared - eventually a senior sonographer comes and scans me again....
> 
> Confirmation yolk sac is in my ovary - a fucking ectopic pregnancy ! However this is no normal pregnancy I have one baby in my tube and one inside my womb! Neither baby is alive by the way.
> 
> I believe the medical condition is a heterotopic pregnancy !
> 
> I cannot believe it I have waited months and months to conceive again. I conceive twins and one makes the other impossible.
> 
> However we now have to treat both pregnancies as an ectopic but I am naturally miscarrying the womb child !.
> 
> So I have had methotrexate yesterday and am now waiting for the onslaught - to say I am gutted is not the case I am stunned and just cant believe my bad luck. This type of pregnancy is 1 in 8000. I must be some unlucky person.
> 
> So I am now having 3 months off to lose some weight, see the recurrent miscarriage specialist (now got the appointment) and get my mind back together.So lots of love to you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


omg i'm so sorrrryy! :( *hugs*


----------



## Leilani

I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.

In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.

Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?


----------



## Tulip

Leilani, welcome to baby and bump and congratulations on your High.

If you have any questions, feel free to post them - the Clearblue Wonders are a very supportive group of ladies who will do what we can to support you as we support each other, Hedge, Fluffy and others who are struggling - not due to the Monitor, I might add. I think you will find that when the next BFP comes along, this will be a thread of joy and celebration again.

I'm sorry if you do not feel that this is the thread for you.


----------



## Annamumof2

i found out the other day that the sticks can pick up pregnancy, ive had a faintish second line on the stick for the past few days does this mean i am pregnant? because im not due to ovulate for another week or so if i am not pregnant.


----------



## Leilani

Tulip said:


> Leilani, welcome to baby and bump and congratulations on your High.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to post them - the Clearblue Wonders are a very supportive group of ladies who will do what we can to support you as we support each other, Hedge, Fluffy and others who are struggling - not due to the Monitor, I might add. I think you will find that when the next BFP comes along, this will be a thread of joy and celebration again.
> 
> I'm sorry if you do not feel that this is the thread for you.

I want it to be the thread to me - as all you ladies do seem lovely, I guess reading though 3000+ posts all in one go might have been my downfall!!

I was a bit surprised by the high, but I'm guessing cos this is my first month with the monitor, it's just trying to suss me out :wacko:


----------



## char63

Morning ladies,
I got my peak this morning - yay me!. Its Day 11 on monitor, but really its day 12. Seems I have quite short cycles. Might BD AM and PM, might not tho, its exhausting!!
I only got 1 high this cycle, right before the peak, last cycle I had about 5 highs before the peak, so the little devil has gotten a bit more used to me.


----------



## Tulip

Yay for your peak char! I think we need a PEAK flashing symbol for these kind of occasions!

Leilani - yes your monitor may take a cycle or two to suss you out - how long are your cycles normally? You may well get a lot of Highs this month before you reach your Peak. Next month the monitor (do you have a name for it yet?!) will know what a 'normal' eostrogen level is for you and won't shout High so early I expect.

Anna - if you haven't yet OVd, the faint second line will be your LH level which starts low (faint) for several days before suddenly going dark. I tend to get v excited when I see the faint line and wear myselF out BDing before it peaks! Saying that, I POAS on a monitor stick before doing my HPT and both were positive.

xx


----------



## Annamumof2

Tulip said:


> Yay for your peak char! I think we need a PEAK flashing symbol for these kind of occasions!
> 
> Leilani - yes your monitor may take a cycle or two to suss you out - how long are your cycles normally? You may well get a lot of Highs this month before you reach your Peak. Next month the monitor (do you have a name for it yet?!) will know what a 'normal' eostrogen level is for you and won't shout High so early I expect.
> 
> Anna - if you haven't yet OVd, the faint second line will be your LH level which starts low (faint) for several days before suddenly going dark. I tend to get v excited when I see the faint line and wear myselF out BDing before it peaks! Saying that, I POAS on a monitor stick before doing my HPT and both were positive.
> 
> xx

wel im not sure if i am due to ovulate or not you see i had a very light bleed the 15th and ive done test all neg and a blood test now the doctor wants to repeat it, i was surpost to have a period on the 23rd so that is why im confused.

the doctor said if my bloods is neg again then class the 15th as a AF


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fluffyblue, what a horrible nightmare. Completely understand if you want to stay away from BnB for a while, just know that we are thinking of you.



Annamumof2 said:


> i found out the other day that the sticks can pick up pregnancy, ive had a faintish second line on the stick for the past few days does this mean i am pregnant? because im not due to ovulate for another week or so if i am not pregnant.

No, a second line does not mean you're pregnant, the two lines indicate different hormones. I wouldn't try to use the CBFM sticks as pregnancy test sticks. Use pregnancy tests instead!



Leilani said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Leilani, welcome to baby and bump and congratulations on your High.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to post them - the Clearblue Wonders are a very supportive group of ladies who will do what we can to support you as we support each other, Hedge, Fluffy and others who are struggling - not due to the Monitor, I might add. I think you will find that when the next BFP comes along, this will be a thread of joy and celebration again.
> 
> I'm sorry if you do not feel that this is the thread for you.
> 
> I want it to be the thread to me - as all you ladies do seem lovely, I guess reading though 3000+ posts all in one go might have been my downfall!!
> 
> I was a bit surprised by the high, but I'm guessing cos this is my first month with the monitor, it's just trying to suss me out :wacko:Click to expand...

Hi there, welcome to the gang :) We have had a bit of bad news lately but it's not always like that. You're new to TTC, and there's every chance you'll have no problems at all conceiving :)



char63 said:


> Morning ladies,
> I got my peak this morning - yay me!. Its Day 11 on monitor, but really its day 12. Seems I have quite short cycles. Might BD AM and PM, might not tho, its exhausting!!
> I only got 1 high this cycle, right before the peak, last cycle I had about 5 highs before the peak, so the little devil has gotten a bit more used to me.

Hurrah for peaks!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, 5DPO, no symptoms, just waiting for Friday really.


----------



## Annamumof2

https://www.peeonastick.com/hptfaq.html#24

this is why i was wondering because of all the negs and i aint due to ovulate IF i had a period till next week or week after


----------



## Leilani

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hi there, welcome to the gang :) We have had a bit of bad news lately but it's not always like that. You're new to TTC, and there's every chance you'll have no problems at all conceiving :)

Thank you for your welcome.

Have been off BCP since the beginning of August, but haven't really been ttc until last month, then AF played a trick on me, after a 29 and a 27 day cycle, she kept me waiting for 31 days! It'll be good to know what's going on down there.


----------



## moggymay

Hi all, happy days the sun is shining so we wont get rained on for the Rememberance Parade this morning. Just off but wanted to give a quick update...CD15 here and still LOW!

Welcome to the newbies!

xx


----------



## KnitWit

Wlecome to BnB Leilani I hope it doesn't take long to get your BFP!

Im 5 DPO and have been feeling very queezy all weekend, Im trying not to get my hopes up though as it could just be a stomach bug! I have tender nipples and am sleeping a hell of a lot.. mustn't get hopes up! Since my cycle is 32 - 35 days its another week or so till AF is due and i'm trying to hold off testing till then!

So sorry to hear about your loss Fluffy, you are in my thoughts xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Leilani said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Leilani, welcome to baby and bump and congratulations on your High.
> 
> If you have any questions, feel free to post them - the Clearblue Wonders are a very supportive group of ladies who will do what we can to support you as we support each other, Hedge, Fluffy and others who are struggling - not due to the Monitor, I might add. I think you will find that when the next BFP comes along, this will be a thread of joy and celebration again.
> 
> I'm sorry if you do not feel that this is the thread for you.
> 
> I want it to be the thread to me - as all you ladies do seem lovely, I guess reading though 3000+ posts all in one go might have been my downfall!!
> 
> I was a bit surprised by the high, but I'm guessing cos this is my first month with the monitor, it's just trying to suss me out :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey hunni the CBFM has probaby been the best thing ever to me, I have gotten preggers 3 times using it but I have a recurrent miscarriage problem so thats my problem ! 

Please dont be disheartened by the bad news the CBFM has helped me realise my problems and get help. After the break I am definately going to be using it and also during the break to help me miss my fertile time !!!

Good luck hun and please be lucky xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Sue Dunhym said:


> Fluffyblue, what a horrible nightmare. Completely understand if you want to stay away from BnB for a while, just know that we are thinking of you.

Thanks hun, i dont have a choice but to stay away from TTC due to the injection. I am glad tho cus it seems my marriage is falling apart as well due to the pressure, we have dont nothing but argue for a week with yesterday being the icing on the cake but we sat up all night crying and talking and I never ever realised this TTC lark was affecting him so badly as well. So we are taking this time to put our marriage back together as well as a well earned rest.

Hope you get lucky soon babe you deserve it xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?

i am so sorry girls,
i never thought about how my posting what is happening may have affected you and your feelings about TTC, its just that i have found you all to be so supportive and that gives me strength, as i have no family and friends due to my medical conditions and the life i have and my journey has not been clear cut, i suppose i should be posting in the stillbirth and loss section really, i shall not post again about my morbid doom and gloom that is present in my life, i apologise, i wish my life was as simple as to not have any devastation or hard times.

it just never occurred to me that i may be causing other girls to lose faith in their journey that is something i never meant to do and i am truly so sorry for any discomfort i have caused. it is selfish on my part.

i hope you are all well and i thanks all the ladies wh have given me support over the months i have known you, i wish you well in your journey,
Brightest Blessings
sam
xxx


----------



## fluffyblue

hedgewitch said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?
> 
> i am so sorry girls,
> i never thought about how my posting what is happening may have affected you and your feelings about TTC, its just that i have found you all to be so supportive and that gives me strength, as i have no family and friends due to my medical conditions and the life i have and my journey has not been clear cut, i suppose i should be posting in the stillbirth and loss section really, i shall not post again about my morbid doom and gloom that is present in my life, i apologise, i wish my life was as simple as to not have any devastation or hard times.
> 
> it just never occurred to me that i may be causing other girls to lose faith in their journey that is something i never meant to do and i am truly so sorry for any discomfort i have caused. it is selfish on my part.
> 
> i hope you are all well and i thanks all the ladies wh have given me support over the months i have known you, i wish you well in your journey,
> Brightest Blessings
> sam
> xxxClick to expand...

Hedge dont you dare feel like that, This is a post for all of us and some people just have to realise that others have doom and gloom and its a longer road for us to get to a BFP. I certainly make NO APOLOGIES for telling my "friends" on this thread about my journey as they have supported me and also helped me realise some problems and make some decisions. .

If some people feel like that then maybe they shouldnt be posting on here. I have been on this post for 5 months and will not be moving and if you do I will stalk you !!


----------



## fluffyblue

Leilani said:


> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?

Hi I have just read this post and am somewhat amazed how you can call it morbid, many ladies on the whole of BNB have suffered losses and are finding new ways to try to conceive. Many ladies have also been members of this thread for a while and have become close to the other ladies on here and turn to this thread daily for support and advice and also to follow other peoples stories. I certainly hope that anybody else finds my posts "morbid" and with all due respect sometimes its comfort we seek from the ladies on here as our journeys have sometimes been long and eventful.


Im sorry you feel this way but you have now made it uncomfortable for two ladies to post on here for fear of upsetting anybody else.


----------



## Lucy'sMummy82

*[/QUOTE]
Hedge dont you dare feel like that, This is a post for all of us and some people just have to realise that others have doom and gloom and its a longer road for us to get to a BFP. I certainly make NO APOLOGIES for telling my "friends" on this thread about my journey as they have supported me and also helped me realise some problems and make some decisions. .

If some people feel like that then maybe they shouldnt be posting on here. I have been on this post for 5 months and will not be moving and if you do I will stalk you !![/QUOTE]*

I absolutely agree with the above. I have had 2 miscarriages and my daughter Lucy was born sleeping at full term in September. 
I will certainly be making no apologies for any of this, :nope: sadly life is not as simple as the stork dropping a pink or blue bundle into your lap. TTC is a very difficult and fraught journey for some of us, but it is also a wonderful and joyous thing. I find inspiration from women who have faced difficulties and yet are still continuing on this journey. If simply reading about these problems is making you 'lose faith' as it were perhaps you should question whether you are ready to TTC yet because how would you cope if you had to face one of these problems in real life? :shrug:
I don't really understand why a new thread would be needed, if you need information you can just post your question, if you want success stories there are plenty available on this site and all over the internet. I am a member of several boards on different sites and the ladies are having great success with the monitor. Plus I know I certainly won't be giving up anytime soon, the reward is too fantastic :baby:
And I have just had my peak days, HURRAY! :happydance:


----------



## Janidog

Leilani said:


> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> *Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?*

What would you do if a few ladies post on your newbies thread with their exciting news and then their unfortunate news? The whole point of a thread like this is you get to know each other and be able to support one another, not turn them away when there is bed news. Like hedgewitch i dont have my family around and rely on this website for help and support, please dont make users of this thread feel they cant post on here in case they upset someone

I used my cbfm when i fell pregnant in July, but lost the little thing. I am now very newly pregnant again with the help from my machine.


----------



## moggymay

Hedge/Fluffy - keep posting please as the whole point of this thread is a support for users of the monitor. 

SUPPORT!!! This doesnt mean it will always be happy clappy but equally it doesnt mean doom and gloom. The highs and lows of the journey are the journey, we wouldnt cherish the BFP's so much if they were so easy, the journey to the BFP is a great training ground for getting the BFP as it isnt all easy peasy when they arrive but the journey to getting the BFP and then the little life that emerges and grows are all greatly enhanced by the fact that you/we had the journey in the first place.

not sure if that makes sense but hopefully you will al know what I mean?

We all have our ups and downs whilst ttc but thats the whole point of BnB - isnt it?

Anyway fingers crossed we can all get some PMA from the little bit of sunshine that remains outdoors and look forward to the next step of the journey - especially today of all days!

They shall not grow old as we who are left grow old. Age shall not weary them, nor the years condemn. At the going down of the sun and in the morning, We will remember them...


----------



## Clara85

Hi Ladies

Hope you are all having a good sunday :)

I have read over your posts for a while now, and am looking for some much needed advice. I am currently on cd22 of max 27day cycle, my 3rd cycle with cbfm and have never had a peak. ( every cycle is cd6 low, then high from cd7-24, then low cd25.)

Bit of background, i had my last depo jan in Sept 2007 and regular AF only returned Dec 08 so I have been trying since then. Only started opk's in June of this year, and after never getting more than a faint 2nd line around ov time I decided to move onto CBFM which i like but I dont understand why no peaks..I thought OPKs might not be working as i drink so much water during the day I find it very hard to wait the 4 hours recommended before testing . 

With cbfm i can see clear changes in the erstrogene line throughout my cycle, and around cd12 & 13 I get a faint 2nd line for LH but this nevers goes very dark...same as opks!

I started taking Agnus Castus, EPO, B vitamins every day from August and this has made an incredible difference to both period pain which used to be very bad to now I get no cramp at all, and my cycles were as high as 40 days but now are steady between 24-28 days.

Im starting to get very down about TTC as with mine and DH shifts its very difficult for us to BD and with us making the effort to do this every month at the right times im now very worried that I am not ovulating.

Any advice would be much appreciated, my DH thinks for peace of mind I should go to the doc to get blood tests which I will but I have a big phobia of needles and have never had blood taken so this is a big factor putting me off - although I know I will need to do this if I get preg!!

I tried temping before but found this very difficult with shifts however I will be starting properly again assuming af starts next week :cry:

Sorry for the life story & thank you for reading. Clara xxxx


----------



## KnitWit

Hi clara, welcome to the clearblue wonders thread! I would speak to your doc about this, if only to put your mind at rest. Ive heard it can take quite a while for your body to get back to normal after depo. Good luck with whatever you decide to do!


----------



## fluffyblue

Clara85 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Hope you are all having a good sunday :)
> 
> I have read over your posts for a while now, and am looking for some much needed advice. I am currently on cd22 of max 27day cycle, my 3rd cycle with cbfm and have never had a peak. ( every cycle is cd6 low, then high from cd7-24, then low cd25.)
> 
> Bit of background, i had my last depo jan in Sept 2007 and regular AF only returned Dec 08 so I have been trying since then. Only started opk's in June of this year, and after never getting more than a faint 2nd line around ov time I decided to move onto CBFM which i like but I dont understand why no peaks..I thought OPKs might not be working as i drink so much water during the day I find it very hard to wait the 4 hours recommended before testing .
> 
> With cbfm i can see clear changes in the erstrogene line throughout my cycle, and around cd12 & 13 I get a faint 2nd line for LH but this nevers goes very dark...same as opks!
> 
> I started taking Agnus Castus, EPO, B vitamins every day from August and this has made an incredible difference to both period pain which used to be very bad to now I get no cramp at all, and my cycles were as high as 40 days but now are steady between 24-28 days.
> 
> Im starting to get very down about TTC as with mine and DH shifts its very difficult for us to BD and with us making the effort to do this every month at the right times im now very worried that I am not ovulating.
> 
> Any advice would be much appreciated, my DH thinks for peace of mind I should go to the doc to get blood tests which I will but I have a big phobia of needles and have never had blood taken so this is a big factor putting me off - although I know I will need to do this if I get preg!!
> 
> I tried temping before but found this very difficult with shifts however I will be starting properly again assuming af starts next week :cry:
> 
> Sorry for the life story & thank you for reading. Clara xxxx

Hiya and welcome to the gang.

Do you take your temp, you may still be ovulating without a peak and temping is the only surefire way of checking.

A couple of ladies have got BFP without any peaks so its never impossible. Again some ladies never get a strong OPK just darker progression. I would think about temping if possible and take it from there. You have nothing to lose by seeing the doc and askig for some tests. THey will probably do CD2/3 tests and CD21 tests to see if you have ovulated its painless babe and I would definately advise it.

All the bits you are taking regulated my cycles so I agree with your comments but sometimes they can do more harm than good. 

Good luck hun xx


----------



## FBbaby

Leilani said:


> I've spent pretty much the past 6 hours reading through this thread, looking for advice/answers. I am on my first cycle with my CBFM, and today was my first ever POAS, which gave me a "High" reading.
> 
> In short, I am very sad for the ladies in this thread who are having troubles, and admire the spirit they show. However, I find that this thread is far to morbid and full of doom and gloom for people who are new to TTC - I no longer feel excited about it, it almost makes me feel like giving up before I start, knowing how hard it can be.
> 
> Perhaps there needs to be a new CBFM thread for the newbies?

I'm sure this thread wasn't meant to hurt people's feelings but it comes up as a bit offensive. What you read here is only the reality of ttc. Many manage to get pregnant quickly without trouble, but some go through difficult times. No one knows when they start ttc under which category they will fall. I fell pregnant first cycle trying, felt massively blessed it had happened so easily, but I ended up miscarrying. 5 cycles later and I am still here. Starting a new thread will change nothing, you will still have some who get pregnant easily and disappear (rightly) and those who are still here hoping that their time will come.
I really hope you fall under the first category, but if not, you will find much support from the ladies here who haven't had an easy ride.

Fluffy, I am so so sorry to read about your ordeal. Gosh nature is tough. I hope the three months break will be a chance to relax a bit, and get some answers. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Hello all,

Waiting for dreaded AF (or BFP should I be miraculously lucky.......... just can't ever imagine it!) Due on tomorrow or sometime this week i suppose so i'll keep you posted)

Hedge (Sam) ...........what can I say. I cried this morning when I read your posts. I am so so so sorry that this shit is happening to you. How much can one woman take eh? Luckily you are a strong, determined, positive, optimistic and intelligent woman who will find her way eventually and gain the happiness you so badly deserve. You have a wonderful husband and the love you share will in time bring you through this ( i don't mean you'll 'move on' or 'get over things' or forget - of course you won't , but you will learn to _cope_ and manage, as you have seemingly done so well before with your life) You know you have the support of all of us here in clearblue wonders - we are your friends and we are here for you ...... you are going NOWHERE!!!! (unless you choose to of course!) 

Tulip - hello my dear - how are you??!! 

Fluffyblue - again what an awful, awful situation for you and i send you massive hugs and hope you can rebuild a fragile relationship into the strong and solid one it once was im sure. You will also be fine as you are communicating and talking things through; the stress and anger and resentment of this terrible situation is bound to take it's toll - but you are a partnership and i hope you will find love and strength from each other and can sit back and work things out calmly and gradually......

Leilani, please be aware that this is more than a thread for many people - it is their only outlet and we have over the last few months become close (well as close as you can when you are sat in different parts of the country at a PC); TTC is not always plain sailing and can be tainted by tradegy and failure and misery and hearbreak - it's called experience and real life im afraid...... Some people have simple lives that are straightforward and that 's great. However, most folk will have times where life is punctuated by some bleakness sadly; 'doom and gloom' as you called it. Yes it's hard to read and if it is something you cannot cope with then............... think on!

clee x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey Hedge/Sam. I just wanted to say - even though you are seen by us all as a strong and positive woman, please don't feel you have to somehow "live up" to this. If you don't feel strong, or you feel angry or negative or anything, please don't be embarrassed or afraid to express that. Thinking of you. x


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Yes ditto to that Sue (Fran) - it's a load of bollocks wearing the mask and not expressing how we're really feeling........... example: "oh hello, how are you?" - "oh im fine thankyou" ( actually no im not fine i feel like a bag of shit...........wearing the mask) My very intellectual friend who is a professor in some such thing in london - into counselling and psychotherapy and philosophy and what not - he calls it 'the cover story' - everyone has a cover story - we choose what others want to think of us. Its to do with projection and perception. very interesting. anyway what im trying to say is if you need to scream then scream on here : AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHhhhh 

like that!

x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Now now everyone, let's not be too hard on Leilani. I can see where she's coming from - if you read the thread right from the beginning you do see loads of BFPs, but you also see many of us either miscarrying or not getting pregnant at all. When you're just starting TTC it can be very disheartening to realise how difficult it can be. After all, we're all taught growing up that if we have unprotected sex we could get pregnant AT ANY MOMENT. FOR GOD'S SAKE USE A CONDOM OR YOU'LL BE UP THE DUFF IMMEDIATELY. So when you decide to start having children, you can just assume that you'll be up the duff immediately. To then read a thread like this, where many of us struggle, can be quite a wake-up call and perhaps a bit depressing. 

But come on, lots of us are due to test in the next week or so. At least ONE of us will get our BFP and it might just be you! Chin up chaps.


----------



## cleebyjeeby

It's not being hard - it's being honest and realistic surely.........everyone is entitled to their opinions and right to speak freely


----------



## Sue Dunhym

In other news, I made a cake today! Just a simple Victoria sponge but as I don't often make cakes (I don[t have a sweet tooth at all) it was a fun thing to. I am about to sandwich it with strawberry jam.

I also did an awesome roast chicken dinner. I put lots of garlic butter under the skin before roasting, turned out lovely. Roast potatoes, parsnips and carrots too, and proper home-made gravy. Nom nom nom.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

cleebyjeeby said:


> It's not being hard - it's being honest and realistic surely.........everyone is entitled to their opinions and right to speak freely

Yes, of course, absolutely. I just didn't want Leilani to feel that people were telling her off!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

Were the parsnips honey? Oh god I love honey parsnips.........


----------



## moggymay

Sam - just wanted to say hope you get a positive response from Cardiff tomorrow :hugs:

Fran - you are a wise wise lady :thumbup:

Cleeby - waiting to hear, FX'd for :bfp: rather than:witch:

FB - cannot believe we started at CD1 as cycle buddies, good luck with 2WW, still awaiting high or peaks here...

To all the wonders old and new :dust::hug::friends: hoping for lots of us having well timed :sex: and getting our :bfp: this cycle!


----------



## cleebyjeeby

fran you've told plenty of people off on here before!!!!!!!


----------



## moggymay

Gravy - yum!!

Good job my little man is in the bath, he has just discovered cake and loves a simple sponge with jam and a dusting of caster sugar on the top (icing sugar makes him cough) will have to send him your way or maybe make a cake here too


----------



## Sue Dunhym

cleebyjeeby said:


> Were the parsnips honey? Oh god I love honey parsnips.........

No, but they were incredibly sweet themselves, didn't need any honey. A bit too sweet for me even, but husband loves them.


----------



## StirCrazy

Removed some posts to get this thread back on topic.

Play nice :)


----------



## hedgewitch

StirCrazy said:


> Removed some posts to get this thread back on topic.
> 
> Play nice :)

thanks hun,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

*peeks around the door*

Can... can I come in? :D

Morning ladies. 6 DPO, trying very hard not to symptom stop but you know how it is.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

StirCrazy said:


> Removed some posts to get this thread back on topic.
> 
> Play nice :)

Yes mum :blush:


----------



## hedgewitch

lol, good morning girls, how are we all today, woke up to everywhere being white and very chilly!!
cd 16 for me, still no news from my cbfm but something weird this morning, hoping someone can help my temp dropped again, they are so up and down this month, link in my siggy. this cycle is totally messed up, not sure whats going on if anyone has any ideas please......
i'm not poorly or anything and no other symptoms, had ov pains a few days ago but not looking like i'm ovulating this month,
hope you ladies are well rested and raring to go this morning, have a good day all,xxx


----------



## moggymay

CD16 here and still low - not sure what is going on but as only third cycle with Herman not worried yet...First cycle was low for ages then peak at 20/21 then the second was textbook 13/14 so maybe my ovulations are just wonky!

Any ideas ladies? Any cake left Fran? x


----------



## FBbaby

Hi Sam,
At the moment, your chart looks perfectly fine. Your temp fluctuate a bit, but all at or under your coverline from last cycle, so that's normal. You are still on highs, so you can expect your temp to remain as it is or dip a bit more on the first/second peak, and then you should see the shift. It's just seem that it is taking a bit longer than last cycle.

As for the statement from your specialist that you have no eggs, I am totally confused. I don't see how he make this assumption from your test results. I would take the approach of guilty until proven otherwise :laugh2: and continue to believe that you are perfectly fertile. 

Moggy, my cycle buddy, bouh, we lost eachother along the way! I get a shorter cycle, but that's not forceably a good thing. In any case, I feel that I am out already. Pretty sure I am dpo8 and not dpo7, but so far, all symptoms are exactly as they have been for the past 4 failed cycles and not as cycle I got my bfp, so even though I know there is always hope until AF shows, my mind is already on to the next one, which will be without the monitor. Stupid AF is due officially two days before my bday, as if it wasn't bad enough already to be reminded that at 39, I really am getting older where ttc is concerned...

Fran, we are almost cycle buddies now :hugs: Yes, so difficult to keep our minds from being symptom assessors, but this cycle, I am really chasing the thoughts as nothing different, sore boobies, but not nipples (which was THE symptom for me when I got my bfp), and niggling pains mainly on side of pelvis, but again, get this each time,so nohing much to get excited about!

Wishing you all a great week. Who is devoting themselves for the first cbfm bfp in a long time? No rush, no rush :laugh2:


----------



## moggymay

Thanks FB, am hoping to hear some good news soon, still hanging out for O on 11/11 as my son was conceieved then in 06 so hoping for a lucky burst, only trouble is OH is going away thursday ... I figure if we BD the next three nights then Friday we might get lucky? Or is that too much?

Hedge, just spotted we are both CD16 and waiting to O so I dont think you are out of the game yet, keep us posted on the Cardiff end and with how OH gets on with his rant. Thinking of you both x

Thats my lot for now, of to Clap and Sing with young man then we are making a cake - thanks Fran!

:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so her's the joke of the century,
i got the appointment with the practice partners at 10.10am this morning, i rang as soon as the surgery opened at 8.30am, didn't explain why i wanted the appointment just asked and it was made, within 5 minutes the doctors rang me back and said that the practice partner doesn't want to see me and gave me another appointment with the gp i saw last week who is not a full time doc there and so will not prescribe me clomid or progesterone cream or help in any way. i said no i waited all day friday to be messed about and i demand to see a practice partner, if i don't i will be seeking legal advice, poor secretary went away again and comes back saying the practice partner refuses to see me and i am to attend the appointment with the other doctor, so i demanded to speak to the practice manager, he comes on the phone straight away and i explain everything again to him about how i feel i am being blocked at every turn by the gp, that PCOS is something i was diagnosed with when i was younger, the females in my family hitting menopause by 35, the fact that the practice partner who refuses to see me is the same doctor who said i have to wait 12 months to try again, ALL my sysmptoms point toward PCOS and my hormone results back that up etc, 
he says that he spoke to the doctors involved this morning before the surgery opened at 8.30am (why would he do that unless they knew there was going to be a problem seeing as i hadn't rung till 8.30 and this phonecall was at 8.45, makes me believe more than ever that this is them blocking me) and that they say they do not prescribe anything like this, i said you must be the only doctors surgery in the united kingdom who doesn't, ring up the medical council they will tell you and that this is the treatment for PCOS sufferers who want a child, he has now said he is going to go away and look the drugs up and to attend the appointment at 11.30 with this other doctor.
they want me to go on the pill to sort this out??WTF?? i want a baby and i have limited time if hereditary has anything to do with it and they want to put me on birth control?
i also have a cholesterol level of 6.7 and i am 7 and a half stone another indicator, male pattern baldness, hairy arms, legs stomach, acne (at my age) intermittent ovulation, cysts that i have had to have drained in the past, hormone levels supportiing and diagnosis years ago of PCOS, as far as i am aware this condition does not just go away, if i am wrong i would be grateful of the advice please, recurrent miscarriage, i think 16 qualifies as this, etc etc etc
now am i imagining all this........
i am looking for advice please to get them to listen to me, i have the appointment at 11.30 and want to be armed so any advice will be gratefully received, and thought on this whole situation please,
xxxx


----------



## char63

Norning,
Its my second peak day today, I was xcited about it loads last cycle, but this time I feel a bit detached from it all. Im kinda thinking, if it happens it happens, even tho I really desperately want anothr baby. I gotta stop thinking about it and look for other things to focus on. Right now its buying xmas presants and saving up to go see my family all over xmas. Its keeping my mind off it for now, and thats a good thing.


----------



## moggymay

Good luck Sam, cant help with the drugs as our GP refers up to the Treatment centre of the hospital 2 miles down the road as they have a fertility clinic there. Will be thinking of you though, might be worth writing down your questions before you go in so that you get some answers to those. xx


----------



## urchin

Well, I'm back CBlovelies.

I'm afraid I haven't the heart to read through everything that's happened since I was last hear, so please forgive me if I don't know what's going on with everyone.

It's been a horrid couple of months for me - losing my baby was one of the hardest things I've ever had to deal with .... but I'm back and ready to try again. My wee white buddy asked for its first stick this morning so I guess that's me officially ttc again. I'm afraid I'm rather bruised and battered so not going into this with quite the sense of adventure that I had before, but me and Mr Urch really want to make a family - so we have to get busy! (and you all know I like the getting busy part :D )

Our good news is that the IVF people extended my funding (we were just about to have our first appointment with them when I got my BFP) - so at the original appointment they were not able to do the paperwork to book us in. But they did say if everything didn't go well with the pregnancy I could ring back up and they would see if they could still fund the first round of IVF (I turned 40 while all this was happening, which is usually the cut-off point for NHS treatment) So, we have an appointment on 30th November and will be able to start treatment after Christmas.

I am also meant to be going for an HSG, but they couldn't fit me in this month, I just know that next month will clash with their christmas hols, so it looks like it will be January for that too :(

In the meantime, me and Mr Urch, and our wee white buddy, are going to see if we can score another miracle.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch! Lovely to see you back if a little battered and bruised. You missed an awesome storm in a teacup last night.

So, so, SO glad the IVF funding is still going ahead. Excellent news.


----------



## LauraLy

Hi All!
I am new to Bnb and was wondering if I could join in :flower:
My husband and I are TTC#1... been off bcp since January. We did the ntnp method for a while with no success :nope:- so then we began trying to chart when I ov and :sex: a lot around that time, but no success yet :nope:
So, I just bought a fertility monitor and have never used one before. So I am sure I will have lots of questions :blush: and thought you all might be able to help!:winkwink:
I'm on my 3rd cycle of charting- cd2 today of a usually 28-30 day cycle!
Thanks! Lots of :dust: to all!
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## ACLIO

Afternoon Ladies,

Sam - I can't believe your doctors are being such arses!!! I would demand answers and put a complaint in. What is the world coming to that we have to complain to get things done.

Urchin - So sorry about your loss. It's great news about the IVF funding though. I wish you luck xx

As for me I'm day 65 ish still no AF nor any signs that it's on its way. I've phoned my doctors and the next appointment is in 2 weeks. I've been put down for a phone call instead on Wednesday. I just know there going to say, lets just wait till AF shows and see what happens. I DON'T WANT TO WAIT FOR AF, I WANT TO KNOW NOW!!!!!! I know I'm not going to get a BFP cos I tested a week ago and BFN


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls,
hello to Urch, lovely to see you back with us but sad at the same time, so so sorry for your loss, sending you love and hugs,xxx

Fran, yes what a storm it was, hehe, thankyou soooo much for making me smile and forget all my problems, for a little while at least

moggy hi to you hunny, how are you today?

Aclio, my dear thankyou soo much for your support, hope to hear from you soon,

everyone else howdy and welcome to the newbies,

ok just back from the docs after an HOUR in with the doc, and the news is..........we will not help you!!! 

you had Lilly-Maye and that means you DO NOT have PCOS. if you did you would never have got caught pregnant in the first place if that was the case.

we WILL NOT refer you, 
clomid is dangerous and we do not believe in it anyway and is NEVER given for PCOS 
hormone level results DO NOT mean i have PCOS.
recap

FSH=5.6
LH=8.5 
PROGESTERONE=0.9

i DO NOT need progesterone
the fact i have high cholesterol of 6.7 means nothing and has nothing to do with PCOS.
i asked about vitamin B6 to lengthen luteal phase to be told is is not regulated and so it is dangerous and we WILL NOT give it
we WILL NOT give you anything to stop the male pattern baldness
The fact you are anovulatory means NOTHING
the hairyness on my body means NOTHING
the pain means NOTHING
the fact i was diagnosed with PCOS at 16 and had my cysts drained 3 times and i was scanned a year ago and cysts seen means NOTHING, apparently PCOS goes away...........
recurrent miscarriage means NOTHING some women do have them you know, i've had 16
acne means i have acne and thats normal at 34

i can have a second opinion but i will have to go private as the nearest other gp is over 15 miles away, go home and get on with it, stop wasting our time........

I am in tears (again? oh what a suprise, yawn!) and do not know where else to turn,xxx


----------



## char63

Thats absolutely disgusting treatment.
My sister-in-law has PCOS and had clomid and had 2 babies. 
There must be something you can do about the way they are treating you.
Im absolutely stunned. I really hope that someone will come along with some advice in what your next step should be x


----------



## hedgewitch

char63 said:


> Thats absolutely disgusting treatment.
> My sister-in-law has PCOS and had clomid and had 2 babies.
> There must be something you can do about the way they are treating you.
> Im absolutely stunned. I really hope that someone will come along with some advice in what your next step should be x

thanks hun i agree, i am just stuck, nowhere to turn now, i posted here to see if anyone can help with anymore ideas or anything,
thanks for reading hun, i appreciate it,xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Can you register with a different doctor? Just leave the surgery you're with and register with another? I know Urchin did this when she wasn't getting anywhere with her old doctor.


----------



## ACLIO

I agree with Fran, change doctors if there is another surgery near you


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Btw Sam, you don't need a doctor to prescribe you Vit B, you can just buy it in the shops.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Just learned another friend is 14 weeks pregnant. *massive dramatic sigh*


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Can you register with a different doctor? Just leave the surgery you're with and register with another? I know Urchin did this when she wasn't getting anywhere with her old doctor.

nearest one is 15 miles away i live in a little village in the middle of nowhere lol,x


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Btw Sam, you don't need a doctor to prescribe you Vit B, you can just buy it in the shops.

thats what i thought but doc said that as i already have degenerative brain disease to do with my nerves it will daamage them and make it worse as i said about buying it,x


----------



## moggymay

Is it worth asking about soy? That is supposed to be natures clomid?

As far as PCOS and clomid are concerned yes it can be prescribed, my docs are looking into that at the moment but we are holding off for a few more months.

Are the hospital able to speak with you by telephone? Maybe they could answer your questions? Sounds as if the doctors surgery are standing their ground so another doctors surgery would seem to be the way, is there a way to register there and ensure you get a longer opening appointment to talk things through properly with the new doctor and then have a follow up booked a week later again of a longer length so you can give them time to come back with their own solutions rather than the negativity of the current doctors surgery?

It is awful they are treating you like this, there must be a way to get a better service and a more positive plan of action.

Thinking of you and hoping it works out, mother nature is very clever x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Is it worth asking about soy? That is supposed to be natures clomid?
> 
> As far as PCOS and clomid are concerned yes it can be prescribed, my docs are looking into that at the moment but we are holding off for a few more months.
> 
> Are the hospital able to speak with you by telephone? Maybe they could answer your questions? Sounds as if the doctors surgery are standing their ground so another doctors surgery would seem to be the way, is there a way to register there and ensure you get a longer opening appointment to talk things through properly with the new doctor and then have a follow up booked a week later again of a longer length so you can give them time to come back with their own solutions rather than the negativity of the current doctors surgery?
> 
> It is awful they are treating you like this, there must be a way to get a better service and a more positive plan of action.
> 
> Thinking of you and hoping it works out, mother nature is very clever x

i asked about Soy and again was told it is dangerous and it doesn't work anyway,x


----------



## FBbaby

only passing quickly cause kids to go and pick up, but wanted to say Sam that what you have to do is get in touch with your PALS at your local PCT. They have to investigate any concerns. You can also go straight to complaints, again with the PCT. 

I can understand that with your condition especially, registering with a doctor 15 miles away is far from ideal, but in the end, trust is more important than distance and you need to be cared by a doctor that takes you seriously and sympathise. 

I do agree about being beware about taking vit B. There is a link between vit B and neurological conditions, so with ms, you want to be careful. Which makes me think, are you under the care of a neurologist? If so, can you make an appt with him and explain your dilemma? He might be able to do a consultant to consultant referral. It might be worth a try too.


----------



## KnitWit

Hello ladies, glad to see our little home has been reopened! 

Welcome back Urchin im so sorry you've been through such an ordeal! It's good news that they are letting you try IVF.

Sam, im sorry it didn't go well at the docs today i would try to get a completely fresh opinion on it. Even if it does mean going private. Im thinking of you hun xx

welcone to the newbies who have joined the thread!

As for me, i was feeling really positive yesterday as i was having a few symptoms but today the queesy feeling has mostly gone and been replaced by AF-like crampy feelings. So not feeling very hopeful now!

I have a question, those of you who have visited your doc for tests. How long had you been trying for before you made the decision to speak to them? Do docs generally send you packing until you've been trying for a year?

By the way my real name is Emily but most ppl call me Em :)


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> only passing quickly cause kids to go and pick up, but wanted to say Sam that what you have to do is get in touch with your PALS at your local PCT. They have to investigate any concerns. You can also go straight to complaints, again with the PCT.
> 
> I can understand that with your condition especially, registering with a doctor 15 miles away is far from ideal, but in the end, trust is more important than distance and you need to be cared by a doctor that takes you seriously and sympathise.
> 
> I do agree about being beware about taking vit B. There is a link between vit B and neurological conditions, so with ms, you want to be careful. Which makes me think, are you under the care of a neurologist? If so, can you make an appt with him and explain your dilemma? He might be able to do a consultant to consultant referral. It might be worth a try too.

thanks hun, yes i am under a neurologist but didn't think they could do anything but i will be contacting them tomorrow now, thanks hun,xx



KnitWit said:


> Hello ladies, glad to see our little home has been reopened!
> 
> Sam, im sorry it didn't go well at the docs today i would try to get a completely fresh opinion on it. Even if it does mean going private. Im thinking of you hun xx
> 
> By the way my real name is Emily but most ppl call me Em :)

hey hun, we just acnt afford to go private otherwise i'd be there like a shot lol, so guess its just the way it is, hope your well xx


----------



## KnitWit

Mitso4 said:


> hello,
> I wonder if anyone was using Duofertility.
> It is a new monitor , we are keen to try, but I don't find much information on it...
> I have a discount code valid until wednesday so I really want to find out as much as I can before I buy it.
> BTW, for anyone interested the discount code is FS25F36...it reduces the price by 100 pounds

Mitso4 i notice that this is the third time you have posted about this monitor and in both of the other posts you have said you already own one. I can only assume you are spamming and i really dont think this is the place for it.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello all...

Welcome back Urch, sorry to hear of your sad news..but hopefully your IVF funding will produce your little bean my lovely..

Oh Hedge, are you sure you can't try another doctors, they are beginning to sound really unhelpful and at this time when you need help quickly it might get you what you need. I wish I did understand all of the levels and what your results mean. I hope the neurologist can help you and possibly refer.

Welcome to the new wonders...I have had a PM from somebody asking for the blue banner code for their sig but my advice didn't work. Does anybody else know how newbies can get the banner?

As for me I'm on 6DPO (I think and according to temps) at the moment, didn't use my little buddy this month..so i'm not sure if I feel positive or just silly for messing up my little buddy with a no stick month. Ahh well, will find out in 7 days I guess!! 

Hope your all well xx


----------



## moggymay

Made our cake today - we have raspberry jam in ours though.

Hope you are all well, others threads seem locked so guess we will soon be at 4000...


----------



## zero7

Hello Ladies - hope you are all ok. 

Quick update from me- day 29 of 28-30 day cycle. No symptoms for either AF or pregnancy. My AF symptoms came and went and now nothing except the odd twinge in my side and the odd bit of pain in one boob!!. I had no peaks on the CBFM this month - just a load of highs! :wacko:

xxx

PS- Thanks for the spell HW. xx


----------



## urchin

Thanks for the warm welcome back Wonders :D
I am sad that I have had to come back - but glad that i't you lot I'm coming back to :hugs:

I will try to catch up on what's happening for you all - hedgewitch I read your awful experience with your GP.....I agree that contacting PALS would be a good idea. I was lucky in that I live in a big city, so there's blummin hundreds of GPs to choose from. But, I _think_ everyone is entitled to a choice in GP so maybe they'll be able to get you an alternative. I know 15 miles isn't ideal, but I'd rather travel 15 miles to a doctor who treated me properly, than just down the road to Dr Spanker and Co.
xxx


----------



## Wobbles

Back on track girls!

Posts have been removed, thats the end of it! Anyone who continues with the playground behaviour will find their accounts deactivated. If big girls don't like being told off they should behave like adults in the first place.


----------



## zero7

LauraLy said:


> Hi All!
> I am new to Bnb and was wondering if I could join in :flower:
> My husband and I are TTC#1... been off bcp since January. We did the ntnp method for a while with no success :nope:- so then we began trying to chart when I ov and :sex: a lot around that time, but no success yet :nope:
> So, I just bought a fertility monitor and have never used one before. So I am sure I will have lots of questions :blush: and thought you all might be able to help!:winkwink:
> I'm on my 3rd cycle of charting- cd2 today of a usually 28-30 day cycle!
> Thanks! Lots of :dust: to all!
> :hugs::kiss:

Hello hon :flower: I'm quite new here too and have only been using the CBFM for a short while. Good luck with the monitor - let us know how you are getting on! xx


----------



## Piperette

Hedge, I am sorry to hear about your bad experience at the doctors - yet again. Unfortunately it sounds like they are just being awkward with you now and I doubt that even when you complain, they will try their best to help you. Although that does not mean that you shouldn't complain about them as I think you need to.

As mentioned by others before 15 miles is not ideal, but if it means that you will get to see completely new doctors and hopefully find one who will be happy to support and help you, that might be the better option.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hedge that is brutal - If I were you I would be driving the 15 miles to the next Dr. - it is inconceivable how they are treating you!
Hi Urch so lovely to see you! I am so sorry for your loss, it is so difficult... I am thinking of you and giving you and your DH strength... Very glad to hear that you have everything moving forward on the IVF front!!
Welcome LauraLy the more the merrier! We are here to help!
Aclio keep us posted with everything I hope your Dr. helps you!
UGH! I feel for you Fran, I have too many friends pregnant right now, to the point where I am pretty much avoiding contact with them... it kills me and makes me so annoyed to say the least!
Hello and welcome to anyone I missed! Keep well!

How are my 2WW buddies? ANyone care to symptom spot with me? I am 6DPO...


----------



## moggymay

SD - would love to share symptoms with you but having started cycles almost at same time am now CD17 with Herman still showing LOW. Getting me down now as last cycle is was 13/14 and feels have been waiting forever this cycle! So frustrating why does my body have to be awkward?

Hedge - thinking of you, have to agree with the rest of the girls though about going to the next nearest GP even if it is 15 miles or so, taxi ride worth it if you get a good doc! Maybe the specialist you see for your MS can sort transport even to reduce the cost?

The rest of the wonders - what happened to us being nearly at 4000? Went to bed last night and it was nearing the magical 4000 yet this morning the posts have moved and we are back in the 3980s - where did CLeeby go?

Have a fab day everyone, really looking forward to someone posting a BFP, think we all need it


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning chapesses. Moggymay - Cleebs got upset at the lackof free speech on BnB, was stroppy with the admin and now I believe dissent is deleted and we are not to ever speak of it again.

So. Yeah.

7 DPO. No symptoms. Please for it to be Friday quickly kthx.


----------



## ewok111

Hi Girls, Im new to this site, been looking on here for a while but never actually posted anything. Ive been ttc baby no 1 for a year now, with one missed miscariage at 13 weeks in between which broke my heart. Its been 5 months since I had my D&C now and still no sign of pregnancy, so frustrated! Really thought buying the monitor would ensure that I would get pregnant quite quickly, how wrong was I!! Just had another BFN, on day 28 now so im sure AF is just around the corner :cry: I notice there have been quite a few success stories since this thread began, so it gives me some hope that it will happen sometime. Anyone else feel like ttc just takes over you life?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi ewok111 and welcome to the gang :D

Yes, we have had lots of success stories! I've been trying for almost a year now too, it does get tiring and frustrating and it can take over your life. Unfortuantely the CBFM doesn't guarantee pregnancy although I certainly appreciate how much more in control and aware of my cycle it enables me to be. 

Here's hoping it doesn't take you too much longer, and that you gain support from this place.


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone - I'm new to B+B... well, not strictly true as i have lurked on and off for the past year! I was going to continue lurking but this thread has given me lots of inspiration and if it weren't for B+B I wouldn't even know such a thing as CBFM so I thought it only fair to come on and say Hi if only so that my story can help other people in the same way that yours have helped me. (I have been off work sick the past 2 days and have practically read the whole of this thread!)

My story is - I came off BCP last May and spent the first 7 months NTNP but no luck :nope: 

So in January this year we decided to step things up a notch and go at it every other day between CD10 and CD20 to see if that worked... well, that didn't last too long so we just tried our best guessing at the fertile dates but it hasn't worked for us :nope: (I did try temping in the early days but it was a bit of a waste of time as i wasn't very dedicated)

Following cycles varying from 21 days to 33 days after coming off BCP, they seem to have finally settled down over the last 3 months to 24 days and all the other signs seem to indicate that everything is working as should be but still :nope:

So after my last AF appeared I got particularly upset and decided to take matters further into my own hands and (thanks to B+B) I have gone and bought a CBFM. I am now on day 7 according to the CBFM and still LOW (as i expect to be). I am excited to think however that I will now have a better idea as to when I am most fertile though rather than shooting in the dark and am now annoyed with myself that I didn't go and buy this thing earlier!


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies,
Just wanted to ask a quick question????
Has anyone had short sharp stabbing like pains on the left hand side? With me being day 68 or god knows what day ov is ruled out. I've had it for a week but it comes and goes.


----------



## moggymay

Welcome HappyDaze - love your name!

Thanks Fran - will speak of it no more - our cake is fab though, hope yours is still just as yummy


----------



## moggymay

Hi Ewok, welcome, there is a thread i spotted a while back about ttc taking over, it has some helpful and useful stuff (even though it should be obvious) which i found made a lot of sense


----------



## ACLIO

happydaze - welcome, fingers crossed with the CBFM xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

For all those who would like the Clearblue Wonders banner in their sig (because you are one!), copy and paste the following code:

<URL=https://www.mybannermaker.com/link.php?nurl=https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/127113-clear-blue-fertility-monitor.html><IMG>https://img189.imageshack.us/img189/3638/mybanner4a37628b2b082.png</IMG></URL>

But change ALL the < and > brackets into [ and ] brackets.


----------



## Poppydoodle

Hi, I'm new and would love some help with my CBFM. It is the second month I've used it and I've still not seen a peak reading!!! GRRR!! My cycle is quite long ( about 41 days) . The monitor is asking for 20 sticks. It is giving me a high for 7 days then going back to low on the last stick. I've noticed 2 lines on the last test stick today. Does that mean anything? Can it miss your peak? Am I ovulating atall? Or later in the cycle? Any help greatly appreciated!!!


----------



## moggymay

Fran - you are a star, what better post for number 4000 than the wonders banner for all the newbies! 

Wonder who will be the first BFP after 4000...


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, cd 17 still nothing for me, getting annoyed now, looks like we're definately cycle buddies moggy,xx


----------



## tortoise

Poppydoodle said:


> Hi, I'm new and would love some help with my CBFM. It is the second month I've used it and I've still not seen a peak reading!!! GRRR!! My cycle is quite long ( about 41 days) . The monitor is asking for 20 sticks. It is giving me a high for 7 days then going back to low on the last stick. I've noticed 2 lines on the last test stick today. Does that mean anything? Can it miss your peak? Am I ovulating atall? Or later in the cycle? Any help greatly appreciated!!!

Hi poppydoodle. I'm similar in that I have a cycle of 42 days (ish). on my first month I got about 8 highs but no peaks. my first high was day 18. I think it missed my peaks as an OPK gave me a positive on about day 27. So this month I'm going to refuse to give it sticks until day 12. apparently only temping actually confirms ovulation so you might want to do this too.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Boo my poor 2ww buddies! Hedge and Moggy I hope you O soon!! Where is FBaby? 
Fran it is you and me love! C'mon Friday - 10 DPO I will probably cave and POAS... you in provided the witch does show? hehe! No symptoms for me either unfortunately... 
My PMA went out the door last night when DH told me that starting on the 16th of November he will be away on business for 3 weeks (home on weekends) but I will not be ovulating on the weekends!! So now of course I am depressed because if we didn't catch the eggy this month we are pretty much out for next month too... :cry: so frustrating!!
Welcome Ewok111 I am so sorry for your loss... I am on cycle 7 since my MMC and yes it has totally taken over my life... it is almost impossible to think of anything else have the time no matter what I try... you are not alone in this! Welcome to the CB Wonders
HappyDaze Welcome to you too!! You will be so excited once you see your highs and peaks and understand what is going on with your body! hehe! Don't worry about the first month however it is getting to know you, so you may have more highs or no peaks etc.
Aclio sorry I don't know what that could be... Did you talk to your Doctor yet? Make sure that gets mentioned!
Poppydoodle welcome! It is not unusual to not see a peak some cycles... many of the other CB Wonders have gotten their BFP without a peak at all! We do look at the lines even though we shouldn't hehe! and most of the time I have noticed when they are equal in color I receive a peak... Just get BD'ing! :winkwink: The monitor will either ask for 10 or 20 sticks, however most women once they receive a peak (or even believe they should have) stop feeding the monitor sticks to save $$. I hope this helps!
Too all the newbies... it does help if you temp along with the CBFM to confirm ovulation... FWIW
As for me well not a heck of a lot just my poop that I mentioned above about being out next month unless I caught the egg this month... arghh! FX'd that I get my BFP!! Otherwise I am looking at TTC again in January only :sad2:
xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

ACLIO said:


> Morning Ladies,
> Just wanted to ask a quick question????
> Has anyone had short sharp stabbing like pains on the left hand side? With me being day 68 or god knows what day ov is ruled out. I've had it for a week but it comes and goes.

I can't even imagine how frustraing havng such a long cycle is. I'd be going out of my mind. I do get random stabbing pains occasionally, no idea what they are. Have you been scanned for cysts?


----------



## hedgewitch

quick question a friend who is using the cbfm but isn't a memebr has been trying to get some answers from clearblue but apparently not been very helpful, she has a 28 ish day cycle and has been using cbfm for about 4 months and has never has a peak only highs, does this mean she isn't ovulating, i said i think she is as i know some gals on here have had bfp's from no peaks but don't want to be giving her the wrong advice last month she had low until day 13 then highs till day 17 but she stopped using it as she ran out of sticks so not sure what it would have read if she had continued, any ideas? i have only been using mine for a short time so i cant answer her questions,xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think the best thing your friend can do is start temping. It's the only way she can find out for sure if she's ovulating or not.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> I think the best thing your friend can do is start temping. It's the only way she can find out for sure if she's ovulating or not.

hi Fran, yeah i suggested that too but she works shifts and so said the last time she did it they were too irratic, like i said i think she just needs to ring the help line again and ask them,xx


----------



## ACLIO

Sue Dunhym said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Morning Ladies,
> Just wanted to ask a quick question????
> Has anyone had short sharp stabbing like pains on the left hand side? With me being day 68 or god knows what day ov is ruled out. I've had it for a week but it comes and goes.
> 
> I can't even imagine how frustraing havng such a long cycle is. I'd be going out of my mind. I do get random stabbing pains occasionally, no idea what they are. Have you been scanned for cysts?Click to expand...

I had an ultra sound when I was 15 which they said I had PCOS I've had nothing since. Every year I use to mention it to my doctor before TTC and they just said it's nothing to worry about until TTC. You might need some assistance TTC. Now I have moved doctors. I have to wait for 21 day bloods but with no AF this is hard. I should be getting a call from my doctor tomorrow. The thing is I think he's just going to tell me to wait for AF.. I DONT WANT TO WAIT ANYMORE!!!!!


----------



## ewok111

Hi girls, thank you all for the warm welcome. Thanks Moggymay for the advice on the ttc taking over thread, will deff check that out! 
Scorpiodragon sorry for your loss. Its nice to know that people know what ur going through. Think my friends (most of which have concieved in their first month of trying grrr!) think im a nutter with my constant obsession with ttc. Do you think that constantly thinking about getting pregnant is actually what is stopping us from concieving? Just a quick question I seem to have some light spotting in my luteal phase every month, I have had my 21 progesterone checked and all was normal, does anyone else experience this? Just waiting to press my M button now so that the whole visious circle can start again lol! This is my last month of trying now before my hubby goes to afganistan so im really really hoping for a bfp this month. 

Good luck to all who are waiting to test. Hopefully someone will be posting some good news on here soon. xx


----------



## moggymay

ewok - are you at Brize?


----------



## laughingcow

Hello
Posted earlier today about my CBFM but haven't had any answers so thought I might try in here. Apologies if it's been answered somewhere on this thread but it is quite long ;)
I've been using monitor for a few months (five, i think) and for the first couple had a series of highs, then two peaks, then high as per instruction booklet. However, the last two months I've gone straight from low to peak (x2) then high. I'm a bit confused as to why I don't have any highs before the peaks - is this normal?
Thanks
LC


----------



## urchin

Ay up

day 7 for me and obviously still low. It feels mighty strange to be back at it (the CBFMing that is :D )

don't think I have any other news to report, just that I'm glad that there's this thread to come back to - don't think I can cope with the full TTC forum, but I feel like people here know me :)


----------



## char63

Hey laughing cow, I'm nor certain but maybe it's because the monitor has gotten used to you. I only got 1 high before my 2 peaks this time, I'm on 2nd cycle


----------



## FBbaby

Urchin, I really wish we could have met again in another part of the forum, but if it has to be in ttc, it's nice to see you here again. Great news about IVF, reading Sam and Aclio experiences, you are lucky to have a supportive GP and consultant :hugs:

Scorpio, I'm here, hanging around :happydance: So hope this month is yours, I can so understand how disappointed you must have been to hear about your OH going away during the weeks, but then as long as you don't ovulate on a thursday, you're still in with a decent chance ttc from Friday evening to Monday morning. Anyway, there is still this cycle :thumbup:

Aclio, don't wait for your GP to tell you what to do tomorrow, tell him what you want. Don't say that you are still waiting for AF and don't know what to do, tell him that you are not happy with this, it is not normal, and you want him to give you whatever can be prescribed to bring on AF. Don't let him fob you off this time. There is only one way to deal with reticent clinicians (and secretaries), be polite but insistent until you get what you want. It is not right that you should be left waiting so long for AF. 

Welcome to all the newbies. laughingcow, not sure what it means that you shouldn't get high but that the machine didn't register your ostreogen surge. It is annoying not to get any notice, but at least it would seem you are ovulating. I don't think there is anything to worry about. 

Ewok, it is no surprise you are anxious to conceive before your OH goes away. Expert would probably say that being obssessed about ttc doesn't help, and it is all the time that we hear about women falling pregnant once they stop talking about it, but then again, we know here it is perfectly possible to get a bnp whilst thinking about 24/7. I wouldn't worry about the spotting of progesterone results came back normal. 

:hugs: to everyone else.

Not much to report here but to say that I have finally become blaze about the 2ww. It is a relief in a way as it was taking over my life the previous months, but at the same time, I am a bit sad that I don't even go through the excitement of thinking I might be pg. I can't believe that I thought ttc was fun when I first started :dohh: Anyway, same old symptoms of non-pregnancy status today, except that if anything, there are even less obvious than the other months! Oh well, at least the days don't drag on forever, which is good as these grey cold days are so boooooring :laugh2:


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls just a quick update,
my doctors is one of a number of surgeries around the local villages here, they have a total of 5 surgeries that are all within a 20 mile radius and they cover roughly 100 miles of area so every surgery answers to the partners that are based at my surgery and so every treatment given is in liasion with my surgery, to be able to see another doctor i would have to travel almost 40 miles into another borough, (we worked it out today after ringing round) 
ok so the doctors have rung me back and said they had a meeting with the partners after my appointment yesterday and they have come to a decision so i held my breath crossed everything i could and they said..................
we have decided that we will NOT be refering you as we have received a letter from the consultant who saw you last week and we have decided it is a waste of our time and resources as there is nothing wrong with you, you are fertile as you had your daughter and unless you are not having periods of any kind we do not consider this to be an issue and your hormone results are what we would expect of a woman of your age so my advice is go back to england if you can get better care there!
WTF??????
xxx


----------



## cheerfulangel

Fingers crossed Ewok111 that you get your BFP before your OH goes to Afghanistan..the stress of that it's self must be difficult and then TTC onto of that. But it is amazing what PMA can do so we'll try and keep you focussed, plus lots of strumping!!

Hi Laughing cow, I wouldn't worry that your not getting highs, I think it just shows that the monitor is sure of what your surge looks like with stick results. I imagine tricky though to make sure you have enough 'little ones' waiting for the peak. Are you regular to know when to strump?

ALico, I'm sure that the doctors can give you something to bring on your AF, I've heard from a friend that her friend had medication which kick started the cycle again so they could check levels at the correct time. I agree with FBbaby (glad you staying about FBbaby!!), it seems like there are doctors who are not helping us as they should and see TTC as an imposition..thats there job for goodness sake!!!!

Can I be your cycle buddy Fran & Scorpiodragon?? I'm 7dpo today and currently not thinking about everytime I go down the stairs my bbs are sore(normal after Ov for me), that I had a big lunch and got indigestion (because I rushed it!!) and got pains todays which I just put down to early AF symptoms..anyone out there who can join in in the 2WW symptom spotting?? :thumbup:


----------



## KnitWit

Evening ladies! Ive had a few posts to read tonight! 

Hedge doesn't that completely contradict what you were previously told?!? Those docs are unbelievable! Was it the consultant who said you had no eggs left? 

Welcome to all the newbies in the thread i hope your cbfm brings you your bfp's swiftly! 

As for me im desperate to test! Was feeling a bit queesy yesterday again but had more cramp today. Trying not to get it into my head that its the good kind of cramping though! Knowing my luck it'll just mean af is early. 
I must admit i secretly have my hopes up this month and so desperately don't want to be let down. Im such a silly cow!


----------



## moggymay

Hedge your doctors flabberghast me with their seeming incompetence? Surely they should listen to what each is saying? Does seem to say though that you are right that you havent hit menopause and you can have more babies and the consultant from last week was talking out of his other mouth!

Any joy with the neurologist?


----------



## urchin

OMG Hedgewitch, that's appalling :(
Am not sure what to suggest as it sounds like your GPs have the whole area sewn up ..... did you manage to talk to PALS? There _has_ to be some way of getting a second opinion on this without having to go private? Did your GP say what the consultant actually said to make them decide you weren't worth it? 
Honestly, these people play God with people's lives and expect you to accept it with no questions :growlmad:

FBbaby - you're right, was not good circumstances 'the board that no one wants to need to visit'.....that said, although no one wants to be there, when you need it, it's absolutely invaluable (if that makes sense):shrug:


----------



## cheerfulangel

KnitWit said:


> Evening ladies! Ive had a few posts to read tonight!
> 
> Hedge doesn't that completely contradict what you were previously told?!? Those docs are unbelievable! Was it the consultant who said you had no eggs left?
> 
> Welcome to all the newbies in the thread i hope your cbfm brings you your bfp's swiftly!
> 
> As for me im desperate to test! Was feeling a bit queesy yesterday again but had more cramp today. Trying not to get it into my head that its the good kind of cramping though! Knowing my luck it'll just mean af is early.
> I must admit i secretly have my hopes up this month and so desperately don't want to be let down. Im such a silly cow!


Hi Knitwit...i'm a silly cow with you then! How many DPO are you today? Any other silly cow-like symptoms??:haha:


----------



## cheerfulangel

urchin said:


> OMG Hedgewitch, that's appalling :(
> Am not sure what to suggest as it sounds like your GPs have the whole area sewn up ..... did you manage to talk to PALS? There _has_ to be some way of getting a second opinion on this without having to go private? Did your GP say what the consultant actually said to make them decide you weren't worth it?
> Honestly, these people play God with people's lives and expect you to accept it with no questions :growlmad:
> 
> FBbaby - you're right, was not good circumstances 'the board that no one wants to need to visit'.....that said, although no one wants to be there, when you need it, it's absolutely invaluable (if that makes sense):shrug:

It does seem quite unfair that one set of partners can control a while area like that? Especially if there is a situation where the Partners are no longer using sense when making their decisions, especially citing the 'specialist' -who should have known that your levels would not be accurate as the timing was wrong?:dohh:


----------



## KnitWit

Lol cheerfulangel! So far ive had tender nipples, queesy feeling off and on for a few days and af-like cramp. Ive been super tired lately too and had a few random emotional moments.. 
Im setting myself up for a big fall i think.. After so many cycles and so many BFN's you'd think i'd learn!


----------



## KnitWit

Sorry, double posting.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Me too knitwit! Just watched 'Peter Andre the next chapter' (Only watching as my friend saw him at Centre Parcs and I was seeing if it was this episode..Honest!!) and then saw how upset he got when singing and greeting fans and got all tearful..please tell me I've got to be BFP this month after that emotional experience!! If not..one way ticket for loonsville for me :haha:


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

I am on CD14 and was hoping to ovulate on CD17. This is my 1st month of using the CBFM and today I had another Low. I have read on here that it usually picks up quite a few Highs in the 1st month. Since I had no Highs so far, does this mean Ov is probably not going to happen on Friday or would it still be possible?

Any ideas?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi FBaby, good to see you - Thanks! Worst thing is I will probably be ovulating on the Wednesday or Thursday! Arghh!CheerfulAngel & KnitWit I didn't realize that you were also so close and in the TWW! I am trying to tell myself that I am not pregnant so that the BFN or AF won't hurt so much, but I know that in the end it'll kill me again :cry: I have been nauseous on & off and absolutely exhausted yesterday and today... only time will tell...
Hedge I am at a loss on advice, I really can't beleive what is happening... 
Piperette I wouldn't worry just yet, give it a few more days!


----------



## HappyDaze

OMG I can't believe the treatment some of you ladies are receiving from your doctors, it's appalling... (although having said that I can believe it, my mum has cancer and she is also subject to 'committee' decisions and seemingly clueless/couldn't-care-less doctors a lot of the time, so I know how frustrating it can be and how helpless it makes you feel). I just wish I could offer you some advice...

Knitwit - I'm hear you, why is it every cycle we manage to convince ourselves that this is the one? You'd think we'd learn!! yet every month when I get sore bbs, twinges in my tummy, tiredness, I'm convinced it's because I'm pregnant - not becuase that's what I get every month!! :dohh: Last month I was SO convinced it was the month that I set myself up for a massive fall and was so upset when AF appeared right on cue (hence my purchase of the CBFM). Ho hum, onwards and upwards, PMA it WILL happen to us soon! 

Thanks to you all for your welcomes! And good luck to you ladies in your 2WW, here's hoping for BFPs to you all!

For me - it's CD8 and I just got my first HIGH!


----------



## Leilani

Hello ladies - firstly I must apologise for my negative intro into this thread. I really didn't intend to offend anyone (by biggest apologies go to hedgewitch and fluffyblue). 

I had my first TTC meltdown on Sunday/Monday, I was looking for some answers about my CBFM, and got sucked into the lives of all you ladies on here and then got quite overwhelmed by the potential downsides of TTC.

So a few days on (and 3 more high readings), I feel more positive about everything, and am happy not to have peaked too early, just so long as I do peak within the next few days.

So I also have a question, what's the best way to keep:spermy::spermy: from escaping after BDing?


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Hello ladies - firstly I must apologise for my negative intro into this thread. I really didn't intend to offend anyone (by biggest apologies go to hedgewitch and fluffyblue).
> 
> I had my first TTC meltdown on Sunday/Monday, I was looking for some answers about my CBFM, and got sucked into the lives of all you ladies on here and then got quite overwhelmed by the potential downsides of TTC.
> 
> So a few days on (and 3 more high readings), I feel more positive about everything, and am happy not to have peaked too early, just so long as I do peak within the next few days.
> 
> So I also have a question, what's the best way to keep:spermy::spermy: from escaping after BDing?

good morning and thankyou for your apology, i am just sorry if you felt put off, but not every day is like that and glad to see you back

anyhoo welcome, i found that pre seed helps with keeping the spermies in, not sure why it works but it does, heard some stories about putting legs on the wall after bd'ing but with my back the way it is daren't try lol,

wishing you all well this morning not much news for me, cd 18 and still nothing so like moggy(if i remember correctly) not sure why but last month i O'd cd 14/15 but nothing this cycle, temp dropped again this morning, not by much but F saying still no Ov. frustrating!!xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Hedge your doctors flabberghast me with their seeming incompetence? Surely they should listen to what each is saying? Does seem to say though that you are right that you havent hit menopause and you can have more babies and the consultant from last week was talking out of his other mouth!
> 
> Any joy with the neurologist?

no news as of yet but in with the "specialist" who saw me last week and said i was menopausal tomorrow (thursday) as i sneakily got another appointment and i want some answers and then in with my endocrinologist on Friday so hoping i might get some help, at this rate i will be willing to see the hospital janitor if it gets me answers lol, in fact they might just do a better job.......xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. 8 DPO and for the first time in months I didn't POAS on 8DPO. Not getting my hopes up so much any more.

No symptoms except a bit of fatigue, but that might be nothing. Hey ho. Bring on Friday please.


----------



## moggymay

Morning ladies!

PMA Fran - that cake was a nesting sign and looked yummy!:cake:

Sam - fab news bout the appts, maybe the janitor has friends in high places? If not he can always help stick the partners heads in mop buckets lol :grr::ignore::gun:

CD18 here and still low, if not TMI feeling bit fruity yesterday and today so we BD lots already but hubby goes away tomorrow :plane:and not back til late the next day so now hoping for the CD20/21 PEAK we got on our first cycle with Herman so that he will be around for PEAK...:sex:

This forum does make me smile sometimes:happydance:, have visions of us all lying there after the deeb with our feet up the wall and OH bringing cake and tea:coffee:

All together now bring on Friday :hangwashing::dishes::laundry::iron::football::football::telephone::pizza::sex::dust:


----------



## char63

Morning ladies,
Monitor is back to a low after a high and 2 peaks. If the egg isn't caught this cycle I dont kn ow what else we could do!! We BD'd all over the peaks and highs so hopefully this will be it. Not gonna test this time till Im late for AF, so 25th will be testing day, BRING IT ON!! ha ha


----------



## FBbaby

Leilani said:


> Hello ladies - firstly I must apologise for my negative intro into this thread. I really didn't intend to offend anyone (by biggest apologies go to hedgewitch and fluffyblue).
> 
> I had my first TTC meltdown on Sunday/Monday, I was looking for some answers about my CBFM, and got sucked into the lives of all you ladies on here and then got quite overwhelmed by the potential downsides of TTC.
> 
> So a few days on (and 3 more high readings), I feel more positive about everything, and am happy not to have peaked too early, just so long as I do peak within the next few days.
> 
> So I also have a question, what's the best way to keep:spermy::spermy: from escaping after BDing?

No problem and thanks for coming back. Big welcome to the forum. I know what it is like to read something on the internet and suddenly feeling like your chances of a bfp has taken a massive tumble down. Burt we have to remember that each month, around 100 bnb members get their bfp, so that's not too bad.

As for little swimmers staying in...well, that is a deep question :laugh2: I have been wondering about my OH little spermies because sometimes, I leak like a tap, but other times, it feels like there is nothing there at all and that when the conditions are exactly the same. Now surely it is not a question of me sometimes holding it in and others getting rid of it, so I have concluded that it is all down to my OH and that leaking means that there are just more swimmers than required :laugh2: All this to say that I believe leaking is a good sign! 

cd9 or 10 I think today. Nothing much to report. Ok, I'll try not to be a 2ww party pooper, so here we go: I'll forget about the usual symptoms of achy boobies, and occasional cramps, and focus on a new one (I think!), increased creamy/watery mc...not that I rembember this from when I got my bfp either, but hey you've got to get excited about something!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Regarding keeping the sperm in, does anyone else do kegels? :blush: Bottom up on pillow, kegels, lie still for 20 mins if possible. Still get significant leakage, but there you go.


----------



## moggymay

We dont do owt special, our GP said to us when we were trying for our first that if the sperm needs a map to find the direction it isnt going to find the egg.

He went on to say that the ones that get the egg are the energetic ones who shoot off up there, the ones that leak out are the weak ones. 

Reminds me - dont laugh - of team picking in games when I was at school and perhaps the more male concept of a 9pm'er and a 2am'er. 

Tumble Tots is calling - catch you all later x


----------



## char63

Yeah, I agree, Im not really concrned about what comes out. I just lie still for 10 mins after. I didn't worry with the first, so im trying not to this time either.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Moggy that made me laugh out loud thanks!
It is weird how one day I am asking DH are you sure you did it? :haha: cause nothing comes out and then other times I can't move an inch with out leaking LOL 
I do the kegels legs up and kinda try to "swallow" them that way... sorry TMI!!


----------



## ACLIO

I had the call from the doctor. everything I wanted to say totally went out of my head. I've got to go and have a blood test in the morning to see what's happening. Then I get the results next week. I'll mention to the nurse tomorrow about the twinges etc. I feel such an idiot that I totally forgot what I wanted to say :( how stupid am I.


----------



## moggymay

scorpiodragon said:


> Moggy that made me laugh out loud thanks!
> It is weird how one day I am asking DH are you sure you did it? :haha: cause nothing comes out and then other times I can't move an inch with out leaking LOL
> I do the kegels legs up and kinda try to "swallow" them that way... sorry TMI!!

:rofl: Love it - swallow them :rofl::loopy:

Our GP is fab, he has twins who are 6 months or so older than my son so he knows where we are coming from and he is doing all he can to get us pregnant but as we already have a son they will only help so much, we dont qualify for any assistance with IVF or IUI because we already have a child and much as I think it is harsh sometimes I guess I am grateful to have a child and would rather someone else get the help to have one child than me to have a second - often grrrr about it but when it comes down to it I suppose if there is only so much money in the pot they have to priortise some how, just makes a mockery of the whole thing when you get folks like that octomum who lied through her teeth to get pregnant and is now raising 14 children on her own with no job :grr:- sorry everyone rant over!

:dohh:Could you call him back Aclio? Was is FS or GP as they both must have a break for lunch so maybe they could call you later in between appts or after their list ends? In the meantime you could wreite a list of questions you have and then you are prepared when he calls.

Thanks SD - how goes your 2ww? Any news yet?

xx


----------



## FBbaby

scorpiodragon said:


> It is weird how one day I am asking DH are you sure you did it? :haha: cause nothing comes out and then other times I can't move an inch with out leaking LOL

glad to read it is not just us :winkwink: Trying to pinpoint what makes the difference, but so far nothing obvious except that evenings seem better than mornings!


----------



## FBbaby

Aclio, well at last he agreed for blood test, so that's a good start. I assume he will talk to you about the results and you can then ask him all the questions you want. 

Moggy, how was tumbletots? Gosh it brings back memories. My boy had a tumbletots party for his 4th birthday and he absolutely loved it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Afternoon update: I keep yawning my face off. Literally. I yawn until my face falls off and then I have it put it back on again. But that might just be because I had a massive lunch.

In other news, I am excited for my best friend. She lives in Oman and earlier this year split up with her boyfriend because he felt like he didn't love her enough to move out there. She was heartbroken. I was a bit heartbroken too, they're so perfect for each other and he's easily the best boyfriend she's ever had. Yesterday they spoke for the first time in months and he told her he's miserable without her, thinks about her all the time and wants to get back together. Whatever decision she makes, I am pleaed atleast that she has been vindicated and when I said he was an idiot to let her go I was right.

And that is my drama for today.


----------



## jenjen100

Hi eveyone!
Just got CBFM and going to start using end of this month (in theory!)
TTC baby no 1 but not started yet! Getting very frustrated and want to start using it!
Anyone else just starting!


----------



## moggymay

FB - TT was tiring, there were 18 of them, most of the class are a young 2 too so they still have a nap after lunch and with the class starting at 11.55 can be interesting if there are any spats!

Amazing what social life he has, every day we are doing something and it makes me ache more that I would like him to have a brother or sister to share it all with.

CD18 and just want the monitor to say something other than LOW, I think it will be CD20/21 as that is what usually would happen just last month i had such a textbook cycle with O at CD13/14 I did have my hopes up that my cycle would be shorter again this month. If I dont get a HIGH tomorrow am going to be pretty fed up!

TTC can be sooooo frustrating - GRRRR!!!


----------



## Daisy93

That's a great success story - Think i'll make a purchase (TTC 5 YRS):thumbup:
Hope your baby is great :baby:


----------



## zero7

Well the :witch: got me :cry: . I thought she was going to stay away but just my body playing sick jokes on me AGAIN! Anyhoo, pressed that little 'm' button again today so on to a fresh cycle. Trying to keep my chin up but its hard after all this time. 

Starting on some vits this month.......

Hope you are all well. FX'ed for some :bfp:.'s xxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all just checking in....

Think this is gonna be ya month Fran I am convinced x

As for me im still goin thro process gotta go back Friday for more HCG tests and hubby and I have our chromosomal testing.

Im doing lots of reading on RMC at min so keeping my mind off TTC. Actually i know it sounds daft but after the eagerness of the past 6 months I am looking forward to the break when I finally get past the ectopic and get to 0 with HCG !

My boy quit sixth form college on Monday for no reason and now wants to sign on the dole ! Great eh ! So i got my hands full there as well (keep me busy anyway)

Moggy - my nurse at EPU has recommended hubby and I for IUI even tho we have two children - think it depends on the results of our testing. 

Leilani thanks for the apology - sorry bout my message as well was a bit to the point !!


----------



## KnitWit

Sorry to hear the witch got you zero :( we'll help you build that PMA back up again in no time! 

Hedge im glad you managed to sneak some appointments in! Good on ya! I would quite like to be a fly on the wall when you ask for answers! Let us know how you can get on. 

Fran, scorp and everyone else in the tww i have everything crossed for you! Im trying not to test yet but did a sneaky IC opk this morning and there was definately no hint of a second line. I know its not the same as a hpt but i thought id give it a whirl! With my cycle being 32-35days i still have ages till i can test!


----------



## urchin

evening all
welcome jenjen and a big ay up to everyone who has joined in my absense .... I'm sure I'll get to know you all over the next few weeks

no real news from me - CD7 and low ..... just hoping that my cycles go back to the clockwork that I' used to (not sure how likely that is though :shrug:)


----------



## beachlover1

girls, i thought I knew my darling CBFM.....until now. Its day 26 and it asked me to POASout of the blue! It obviously came up as a low...but had 2 clear blue lines on it. Why has it asked me to do this and why are there lines? anyone know? x


----------



## moggymay

CD19 LOW!

:shrug:


----------



## Leilani

CD10 - yet another high:shock:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

beachlover1 said:


> girls, i thought I knew my darling CBFM.....until now. Its day 26 and it asked me to POASout of the blue! It obviously came up as a low...but had 2 clear blue lines on it. Why has it asked me to do this and why are there lines? anyone know? x

No idea I'm afraid. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, 9 DPO and predictably my temperature dropped this morning. Not below the coverline, so it's still technically fine, but it's the exact same pattern I've had every other month. Deja vu. I fully expect the spotting to start later today or tomorrow.


----------



## moggymay

Fran do you take anything to extend LP?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes, I take vit B. My LP has increased from 9 days to 10, but it's something I will be addressing with the fertility clinic should my appointment ever arrive.

On the plus side, the spotting had started by this time last month, so it's gradually getting longer.


----------



## klcuk3

Morning ladies, well this my second month using cbfm. First month had loads of highs then peak cd25 and 26. This month had 2 highs then today gotta a peak! Cd20 today so better keep up the bding!! Fingers crossed for this month and good luck to everyone else xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Morning Ladies, I've just got back from having my bloods taken. The nurse was lovely really really nice. She had no idea what I was having bloods for though so I told her and I mentioned about the pains I've been having. I told her a bit of family history as well my sister in law didn't get a BFP on a hpt only bloods. She disappeared to talk to one of the doctors came back and said she's glad she spoke to someone cos they want me to have a load of bloods, hormone levels, thyroids, sugar, rubella, kidneys. But what else the doctor told her I was complete shocked with. The doctor told her that he'd never heard of anyone not getting a BFP on a HPT, it just doesn't happen!!! I'm sorry but we all know that it does happen and my sister in law was one of them!!! Oh then the nurse told me to book in next week to see my doctor to go through the results. I saw the dragon on the reception and guess what no appointments for a week!!! What a joke. I just have to phone monday now for the results and let the doctor decide if he wants to see me.

Anyway enough about me, how are you all???


----------



## moggymay

can they give you progesterone cream? Think that is meant to help?


----------



## FBbaby

zero, sorry the nasty witch got you. How long have you been ttc? So hard not to be disheartened when you press the button, but remember that after a couple of days, we already feel better and ready to concentrate on the new cycle :hugs::hugs:

Urch, cross fingers your cycles get back to normal. I had no problems from that side, my problem is that since the m/c, AF has become next to nothing, which of course worries me. I think the first proper cycle is nerve-wracking, but the monitor really helps as at least we know what is going on.

Moggy, grrrrr, hope pee-wee wakes up soon now and gives you a high or even better go straight to peak. Crossing fingers for you :hugs:
:hugs:

beachlover, I think your pee-wee had too much to drink last night. Did you leave it next to the mouthwash in the bathroom. No idea why it would ask you to poas at this stage, it makes no sense if you've already had your peaks. Maybe it is telling you to pregnancy poas? Maybe it's psychic??

thanks knitwit. so hard to resist poas whatever the stick looks like :LAUGH2: Do you have any symptoms

FB, I was so saddened to read what you are going through. Ectopic are horrible. I'll never found it whether this is what I had or whether it was just a miscarriage, but went through the stress of 48 hours blood test and praying for levels to go down to be able to move on. At least as you say, the break gives you time to relax a bit, concentrate on the other matters in you life, enjoy the christmas season without worrying about sticks and all, and more importantly getting the chance to get answers for all those losses. It's really great of you to stay with us.

Fran, somehow I too have a feeling that this month could be yours. Did you resist poas again?

As for me, well was on my way to a meeting an hour away and got stuck in massive traffic due to an accident. After 40 minutes without hardly moving, I knew I would never make it, so came back home! It wasn't an urgent meeting so can reschedule. Means I can work from home (after I am done here!), Yipee.

As for 2ww... so wish I could hang on to pma but it is hard when deep inside, I know I am out. I feel exactly the same as each month AF showed, my nipples are not even a tiny bit sensitive as they get when pg. I don't feel too bad about it though. I am finally seeing my GP today to ask for cd3 tests. Our relationship didn't start too well but we now get along well and I would be surprised if he is not supportive, even though he is old fashioned and probably think 39 is too old to become a mum anyway! Next cycle, I am leaving pee-wee behind. We are going to Egypt for 4 days (OH work), and I should be ovulating then, so I would expect plenty of bd anyway. 

Time to get back to work! Have a good day everyone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> can they give you progesterone cream? Think that is meant to help?

I'm waiting for a fertility clinic appointment, where I imagine they will do just that. My GP referred me 3 weeks ago, still no sign of an appointment. I called two days ago and my GP is chasing again.


----------



## FBbaby

Aclio, so glad you are now being taken seriously. I assume the blood tests include hcg so you can know for sure what is happening. I don't want to alert you as the probabilities are low, but I have read that you can get bfn with an ectopic. If the pains on the side were to increase, make sure to go to hospital to be checked. 4 days to wait and at last you will get some answers. Thank God for the nurse.


----------



## FBbaby

Sue Dunhym said:


> As for me, 9 DPO and predictably my temperature dropped this morning. Not below the coverline, so it's still technically fine, but it's the exact same pattern I've had every other month. Deja vu. I fully expect the spotting to start later today or tomorrow.

damm*t Fran, I wrote my looooong post before reading yours. I'm really sorry. I hope the spotting stays away for a few more days. Sorry for my words coming at the wrong time. I did mean them though :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ACLIO

FBbaby said:


> Aclio, so glad you are now being taken seriously. I assume the blood tests include hcg so you can know for sure what is happening. I don't want to alert you as the probabilities are low, but I have read that you can get bfn with an ectopic. If the pains on the side were to increase, make sure to go to hospital to be checked. 4 days to wait and at last you will get some answers. Thank God for the nurse.

The nurse was great she had problems TTC so was very sympathetic. Why can't the doctors take a leaf out of the nurses book. The nurse said with all the tests I'm having if I was BFP it would show (but I'm not under any illusions that this will happen). The doctor said he wasn't concern with the pain if it's PCOS. I'll just wait for the results monday. I had thyroids and sugar a while ago though and they where fine so they should be ruled out so it's got to be my hormones ie PCOS


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> As for me, 9 DPO and predictably my temperature dropped this morning. Not below the coverline, so it's still technically fine, but it's the exact same pattern I've had every other month. Deja vu. I fully expect the spotting to start later today or tomorrow.
> 
> damm*t Fran, I wrote my looooong post before reading yours. I'm really sorry. I hope the spotting stays away for a few more days. Sorry for my words coming at the wrong time. I did mean them though :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry poppet! I'm not so sensitive I can't bear someone thinking it might be my month!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Fran, somehow I too have a feeling that this month could be yours. Did you resist poas again?

Bless your optimism in the face of my miserablism ;) I didn't POAS today either, the temptation isn't as strong as it used to be. If I don't get any spotting today or overnight I might POAS tomorrow. 



> As for me, well was on my way to a meeting an hour away and got stuck in massive traffic due to an accident. After 40 minutes without hardly moving, I knew I would never make it, so came back home! It wasn't an urgent meeting so can reschedule. Means I can work from home (after I am done here!), Yipee.
> 
> As for 2ww... so wish I could hang on to pma but it is hard when deep inside, I know I am out. I feel exactly the same as each month AF showed, my nipples are not even a tiny bit sensitive as they get when pg. I don't feel too bad about it though. I am finally seeing my GP today to ask for cd3 tests. Our relationship didn't start too well but we now get along well and I would be surprised if he is not supportive, even though he is old fashioned and probably think 39 is too old to become a mum anyway! Next cycle, I am leaving pee-wee behind. We are going to Egypt for 4 days (OH work), and I should be ovulating then, so I would expect plenty of bd anyway.
> 
> Time to get back to work! Have a good day everyone :hugs::hugs:

Come on now, you can't be all PMA for me and not keep some for yourself. It's good that your GP relationship has improved. Having seen some of the nightmares on here, a good GP is hard to come by. I certainly county myself lucky.

Egypt eh? Nice. What does your OH do?


----------



## moggymay

Saw this and thought of us all with our different ways to avoid leaking and thought it would be cruel not to share it - although feet in the air + cup of tea + cake seems a fair request of OH whilst we contort to avoid the leaks!

Apparently , this is one of the commonest questions that is asked AND

"It is normal for the seminal fluid to run out, a few minutes after sex. There's nowhere else for it to go. Some of the sperm manage to find their way upwards through the tiny hole in the cervix. 

But most of the fluid just has to come back out again. This does not affect your chances of conception."

Chatting to a friend of ours who is ttc and a scientist and the comment I got was that the seminal fluid is what leaks and the sperm that are active dont leak, they will swim up to their destination or die trying so to speak, the leakage is the carrier fluid they travel in.

As both say the smae thing am now confused as to whether we should be causing some gravity assistance for the swimmers, saying that though it explains why there is almost always a wet patch!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You know what I particularly enjoy? The congealed blob of leakage a few hours later/the next day. That's just lovely.


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Fran, yeah, pma we hold on to.... I just do so on a larger time scale!!

My OH is a sale area manager, and once in a while takes top clients away on trips. Partners are usually invited and this year is sharm el sheikh. I am really excited, I have never been that far East! 

Moggy, thank you for the reassurance about leakage. ummm, the nice leak running down your leg when you get up the next morning.... The other day, I moaned when it happened as I was making my cup of tea and my OH had the biggest grin on his face as if it was anything to be proud of... oh well, anything to make him feel happy!


----------



## hopeful2010

HI All,

Can someone help i came off pill last friday and started af today. Should i wait til next bleed before using monitor or should i use it now.
a x


----------



## moggymay

FBbaby said:

> ummm, the nice leak running down your leg when you get up the next morning.... The other day, I moaned when it happened as I was making my cup of tea and my OH had the biggest grin on his face as if it was anything to be proud of... oh well, anything to make him feel happy!

:rofl:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Welcome JenJen! There are quite a few newbies this month on the thread that are just starting out as well.
Sorry the witch got you Zero! :hug: 
KnitWit I still have a bit before I can/should test too! however I may try an IC on 10 DPO - Friday the 13th, why not right?!
Beachlover, I am really confused as to why your CBFM would ask you for a stick out of the blue like that... what CD are you on? have you been using it since CD1 since AF?
Sorry the temp drop looks like the same old pattern Fran! Can you get another referral from you GP instead of contuinuting to chase this one? I am glad for your best friend that sounds promising!
It took me two cycles to get back to "normal" Urchin, but I had issues in general since my MMC lol I hope yours goes back to normal ASAP!
Klcuk3 get BD'ing!
Well I am glad you got something happening for you Aclio, even if the receptionist is a dragon! I hope they find out what is going on...
I feel you FBaby... my PMA is going out the window too... as it always does as I approach double digit DPO I start to realize (even though I have been trying to tell myself over and over again) that I am more in likely not pregnant and it sucks to say the least... the other symptoms I have are fattigue, increased hunger, and gas haha! but they can all be explained... doing too much running around, eating crap instead of healthy food... and just grumpy as per usual PMS! I can't believe you are going to Egypt! Wow that is amazing!
Thanks for the info Moggy that makes sense! (I guess...)

Well... as for me not a heck of a lot, like I said before nothing crazy for symptoms, and losing some PMA... Also dying inside today as my best friend who started TTC when I had my MMC 6 months ago is getting her 5 month gender ultra sound today and I am all trying to be excited and happy for her but I can't fully and it hurts so bad! I know it is because I am jealous and angry that I miscarried and she is where she is and my due date would have been this weekend and that just adds a little more salt to the wound... I don't think she even realizes or cares she is so involved with her pregnancy, (which as well she should be) It is just that I know she is going to call and be all happy and tell me "it's a girl/boy" and I don't know how I would normally react... if you know what I mean? Like if all this had not happened I probably would be beaming with her and excited with her, and I am sure she thinks I am a b*tch right now because she knows I am not myself with her (probably anyway) but I just can't be excited for her. I am sure that is really selfish of me but I can't help it and I know she completely doesn't understand because in general she lacks empathy, and she has never had issues or anything TTC... ugh, today will be long! Ok rant over!
In other news DH, DS and I will be going to visit family this weekend (about 6 hours away) so it will be nice!! I am excited, we have not seen them all in a while!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sue Dunhym said:


> You know what I particularly enjoy? The congealed blob of leakage a few hours later/the next day. That's just lovely.

HAHA! I know that kills me... too funny!



FBbaby said:


> Moggy, thank you for the reassurance about leakage. ummm, the nice leak running down your leg when you get up the next morning.... The other day, I moaned when it happened as I was making my cup of tea and my OH had the biggest grin on his face as if it was anything to be proud of... oh well, anything to make him feel happy!

I swear all men are the same... last time that happened DH said hehe honey got you good eh? :haha: jesus!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hopeful2010 said:


> HI All,
> 
> Can someone help i came off pill last friday and started af today. Should i wait til next bleed before using monitor or should i use it now.
> a x

You can start it tomorrow. If tomorrow will be your 2nd day of period, then hold down the button until it says "2". Read the instrauction booklet, it will explain what to do.


----------



## hopeful2010

Sue Dunhym said:


> hopeful2010 said:
> 
> 
> HI All,
> 
> Can someone help i came off pill last friday and started af today. Should i wait til next bleed before using monitor or should i use it now.
> a x
> 
> You can start it tomorrow. If tomorrow will be your 2nd day of period, then hold down the button until it says "2". Read the instrauction booklet, it will explain what to do.Click to expand...

Hi,

Thanks wasn't sure as thought this would count as a withdrawel bleed after finishing pill. Thanks will start it tom and see what happens.
a x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

To be honest, I'm, not sure it isn't a withdrawal bleed. You might be better off waiting for your next period.


----------



## hopeful2010

Sue Dunhym said:


> To be honest, I'm, not sure it isn't a withdrawal bleed. You might be better off waiting for your next period.

Thanks yeah think i may wait to be on the safe side and not waste test sticks. thanks for your help Ax


----------



## FBbaby

hopeful2010, welcome. This is certainly withdrawal bleed, but you should now ovulate before your next AF, so in essence, you can start using the monitor. You might find that it might take a few cycles before things are back to normal. Saying that, I ovulated 2 weeks after my withdrawal bleed and got a bfp the month after that, so your cycles can get back to normal right away.

SD, I didn't realize that this week-end would have been your due date. It is a blessing that you will be away with people you enjoy who will understand if you feel down, but also cheer your up. As for your friend, my view is that if she can't understand why you are not over the moon that she is pregnant, it is her who is incredibly selfish. My friend who I was pregnant with for my two first started the same month I did after the m/c. She fell pregnant the following month, then started bleeding and though she was miscarrying, but thankfully, all was fine for her. We were supposed to see each other over the break, but I can't face it. I don't know how I would react, maybe I would be fine, but I wasn't prepared to find out, it takes so much energy to fight the sadness of not getting our bfp. She is taking the best approach, letting me come back to her when I am ready and I appreciate her position. She's never had problems ttc (fell pregnant first or second cycle 4 times and never had a m/c), but she understands. If you are good friends, then maybe a cooling down period might go okay, and then you can get back to being close friends when you are in a position to feel fine with her talking about her pregnancy/baby. 

As for pma, I think we are the same, we know what the symptoms are and are not, so it's hard to stay positive when none suggest a bfp. What makes me cross now is that AF will still be there for my birthday, so will have to restrain from a nice non ttc loving session, or be prepared for a lot of washing the following day. Stupid witch :growlmad:


----------



## hopeful2010

FBbaby said:


> hopeful2010, welcome. This is certainly withdrawal bleed, but you should now ovulate before your next AF, so in essence, you can start using the monitor. You might find that it might take a few cycles before things are back to normal. Saying that, I ovulated 2 weeks after my withdrawal bleed and got a bfp the month after that, so your cycles can get back to normal right away.
> 
> SD, I didn't realize that this week-end would have been your due date. It is a blessing that you will be away with people you enjoy who will understand if you feel down, but also cheer your up. As for your friend, my view is that if she can't understand why you are not over the moon that she is pregnant, it is her who is incredibly selfish. My friend who I was pregnant with for my two first started the same month I did after the m/c. She fell pregnant the following month, then started bleeding and though she was miscarrying, but thankfully, all was fine for her. We were supposed to see each other over the break, but I can't face it. I don't know how I would react, maybe I would be fine, but I wasn't prepared to find out, it takes so much energy to fight the sadness of not getting our bfp. She is taking the best approach, letting me come back to her when I am ready and I appreciate her position. She's never had problems ttc (fell pregnant first or second cycle 4 times and never had a m/c), but she understands. If you are good friends, then maybe a cooling down period might go okay, and then you can get back to being close friends when you are in a position to feel fine with her talking about her pregnancy/baby.
> 
> As for pma, I think we are the same, we know what the symptoms are and are not, so it's hard to stay positive when none suggest a bfp. What makes me cross now is that AF will still be there for my birthday, so will have to restrain from a nice non ttc loving session, or be prepared for a lot of washing the following day. Stupid witch :growlmad:


Thanks for this i think i will start using it and see what happens.
a x


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls, hope we're all well today, another wet windy stormy day here in south wales, and cold too.
just got back from the hospital and i shall now bore you all with what happened,

ok so we get to the hospital at 9.30am and there is no one there to be seen except me the nurse see's me and have a puzzled look on her face and goes into the doctors room, she then comes back out about 2 mins later and comes over to me and says"and what are you doing here", like i'm some sort of nasty disease that has no right being there, "you were already told not to come back" cheeky b*tch, wanted to smack here one, so i explained we were here to see the doctor and she say about me not having an apppointment and how the doctor already did me a favour by seeing me last week, i tell her i have an appointment at 9.30 and she again in her nasty voice says "and how did you get that when the doctor specifically told you there is nothing to be done for you", so i said that they gave me the appointment when i rang up to change my time, (this is a fib of course as i rang through to the secretary personally and spoke to her as we became friends when i was pregnant with Lilly-Maye explained what had happened and she gave me the appointment when the clinic said they had none, but i promised not to tell or she would be in trouble,) so she gives a really annoyed sigh and storms off, i was then left sat there for nearly an hour whilst they saw everyone else who by the way had appointments after me, i think they were hoping i would go home to be honest or lose my rag so they could refuse to see me but i sat there patiently.
so at 11am they come back and say ok the doctor will now see you, a full hour and a half after my appointment was due, joke or what but i smiled and said thanks. i was then taken to see another doctor an egyptian lady as Dr idiot didn't want to see me as i was "wasting his time" according to the nurse, so i lost hope then as obviously i am just being passed about again and we had already worked out what we were going to say to the doctor who saw us last week but i didn't complain i went in and sat down. she and prepared myself to start all over again.
she introduced herself and sked me to tell her what the problem was, that nasty nurse was in the room too keeping watch and taking notes for the other doctor.
so i tell her again from the beginning about being diagnosed with PCOS when i was 16, all the miscarriages and everything that has followed, i then braced myself for the arguement and to my suprise she says.........
"well i have reviewed your hormone results and what you have told me i believe you are not ovulating properly and i am going to prescribe you clomid"!!!!!!!!!!! my jaw dropped!!
i couldn't believe it, someone listened and someone actually did something, the look on the nurses face was a picture. the look on our faces was a picture too i imagine. so i explained about the situation with the doctors and she said that if there is a problem they are to ring her and she will see me in 4 months but she thinks she probably will be seeing me in ante-natal instead, OH MY GOD!!!!
i left that hospital with the biggest grin on my face and my hubby just welled up, it was amazing. so we left the hospital; on cloud nine until.........i ring the GP. they started being off with me again when i said that the specialist has prescibed clomid and then cut me off mid sentence and said rather shitty that the other phone was ringing as if i am some second class citizen, and put the phone down!! i was stunned, and that was the secretary....so i ring the hospital back and they are going to fax the letter over this afternoon saying they are to prescibe it me for the next 4 cycles and i am now just waiting for that to go over to them and then we shall see if they will do it, can they refuse??xxx





https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb095&pp=ZNfox000


----------



## moggymay

See Hedge you're gonna be a Mummy again! Get those pom pom doodats back! Im really pleased for you xx


----------



## hedgewitch

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif thanks for being my rock girls,i just love you all,xxx





https://www.smileycentral.com/sig.jsp?pc=ZSzeb098&pp=ZNfox000


----------



## moggymay

all about karma I think - dare I say this on here after last weekends oopsies


----------



## FBbaby

OMG I can't believe it, my GP has just referred me to the fertility consultant. I went there thinking I would have to make a point just for him to agree to the blood tests and before we even discussed these he told me he would refer me. This totally took me by surprise as he is known to be a very reticent referrer. I was gobsmacked and I could have kissed him :laugh2: 

I am so pleased because the local waiting list to the consultants is very long. So the full blood tests for next cycle now booked, and appt to hospital on 19 Feb. It will mean three more cycles before and time for OH to get on with his SA. 

Here I am at 11dpo, I should be getting excited about poas, instead my excitement is that I am being medically looked after. I feel like a brick has been lifted from my chest because at least we are being proactive trying everything to have the baby together we so long for. 

It just go to show the difference in care and I am absolutely disgusted at the way you are being treated by your practice Sam. Thank God you are now under the care of a competent and sympathetic consultant. I know the consultant who will be treating me, he is a lovely man, but even better a lead fertility specialist, so I know I will be able to trust his advice. It makes such a difference in the way we feel about our clinical problems.


----------



## hopeful2010

FBbaby said:


> OMG I can't believe it, my GP has just referred me to the fertility consultant. I went there thinking I would have to make a point just for him to agree to the blood tests and before we even discussed these he told me he would refer me. This totally took me by surprise as he is known to be a very reticent referrer. I was gobsmacked and I could have kissed him :laugh2:
> 
> I am so pleased because the local waiting list to the consultants is very long. So the full blood tests for next cycle now booked, and appt to hospital on 19 Feb. It will mean three more cycles before and time for OH to get on with his SA.
> 
> Here I am at cd11, I should be getting excited about poas, instead my excitement is that I am being medically looked after. I feel like a brick has been lifted from my chest because at least we are being proactive trying everything to have the baby together we so long for.
> 
> It just go to show the difference in care and I am absolutely disgusted at the way you are being treated by your practice Sam. Thank God you are now under the care of a competent and sympathetic consultant. I know the consultant who will be treating me, he is a lovely man, but even better a lead fertility specialist, so I know I will be able to trust his advice. It makes such a difference in the way we feel about our clinical problems.


Thats fantastic news bet you are on cloud 9 now!!


----------



## char63

Brilliant news hedge and fbbaby, sp pleased for the both of you. X


----------



## FBbaby

Thank you hopeful. I do feel very much relieved, it was a mental step to start thinking testing, consultant appts, etc, it seems only yesterday that my thoughts were on midwife appts, dating scans and due dates, but I think knowing now that I will be under the care of a good specialist will help ease the anxiety that comes with AF each month.


----------



## FBbaby

why can't I thank you char???? That's not on, but I am anyway :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Really pleased for you FB, great to hear everything is starting to turn in the wonders' favour, first Aclio with the nurse, then Hedge at the Fs and now you with the GP, cant wait for us to hear about a BFP tomorrow to really show Friday 13th its just a day.

Getting frustrated today with the lack of anything from Herman, hopefully he will give me something other than low tomorrow as last stick of this box then a new box the next day - hope it wont make too much of a difference? Any ideas ladies?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

So... should I buy a test on the way home?

I was beginning to get marginally hopeful, but then I realised that I didn't take my temperature on the day after my 2 peaks, so it may be that like last month I actually ovulated on the day AFTER the peaks, in which case I'm only 8 DPO.

On the other hand, definitely no spotting yet, or cramping, or any PMT symptoms. Have not randomly flown into a rage or burst into tears, which is unusual.

Must. not. get. hopes. up.


----------



## FBbaby

but. can still. poas. :laugh2: 

Fran, you're the only one here that keeps us going with some proper poas. I would too if I hadn't got my very dark bfp at 9dpo last time. Now I think that if I see no line by then, I am definitely out (which turned out to be correct each subsequent times!), and the wait is then even longer until AF shows. 

How about waiting for temp and checking for spotting tomorrow morning and if temp up and spotting absent, then get the stick out?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks FBaby you are probably right... she should understand, but I don't think she even thinks about the fact that I would be having my baby by now... anyways, like you said this weekend will be nice away! Glad that things are working for you on you side of the world! :thumbup:
Very happy for you Hedge!! that is fantastic! Yay to Doctors that listen!! :happydance:
Moggy I wouldn't worry too much about the next box etc. I think it is a ploy to buy/use more sticks, hopefully you'll get your peak before needing to use them.
Sue YES! buy a test... and we shall POAS together on Friday the 13th morning... both 10DPO... C'mon!!! :haha: no pressure...


----------



## scorpiodragon

BTW Fbaby I am the same way if I don't get my BFP by 11DPO (like I did all my others) I count myself as out!


----------



## FBbaby

Fingers cross for you too tomorrow xxxxx, your chart looks beautiful :hugs:

Any symptoms this evening?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks! Not much besides being really hungry, emotional, and well just blah exhausted... so pregnancy symptoms or PMS - could be either or UGH!


----------



## moggymay

Fran am feeling very hopeful for you this month, am convinced you are so please poas in the morning OR if you want pee in a cup then if no spotting etc by afternoon you can still test with fmu. If anyone deserves a bfp it is you so have lots crossed

In fact we got 3x docs sorted today so maybe you 3 could test together tomorrow...


----------



## KnitWit

Hedge! Thats awesome news! Im so glad you found someone to listen to you! I really hope this turns everything around for you! 
You too FBbaby,it's great news that your being referred.

Fran i really hope it is your month! Im starting to lose the Pma i had last weekend.. No more nausea just feeling crampy like af is on the way.. :(


----------



## moggymay

SD tomorrow is the last stick from this box, it is stick number 12 and all have been low thus far, hoping we go straight to peak then can use dud sticks for the automatic peak and high but not sure how it will be if get high or low tomorrow as to what the new box will do to monitor - as you say it is likely to be a ploy to get me to buy more sticks! Still not sure how i ended up with 12??


----------



## tortoise

Wow so many posts today and I'm so pleased some of you lovely ladies are starting to get answers. Fingers crossed for you all. 
As for me tomorrow is my last day in banking. Today has been mental with loads of redundancies, cardboard boxes and tears. I'm so glad to be out of there. So although I can't officially ttc this month I'm using my monitor and in. December I'll be back in the game in earnest. Saw a grown man who earns millions in tears this week cos he and his wife can't conceive. So it's not just us!!


----------



## tortoise

Wow so many posts today and I'm so pleased some of you lovely ladies are starting to get answers. Fingers crossed for you all. 
As for me tomorrow is my last day in banking. Today has been mental with loads of redundancies, cardboard boxes and tears. I'm so glad to be out of there. So although I can't officially ttc this month I'm using my monitor and in. December I'll be back in the game in earnest. Saw a grown man who earns millions in tears this week cos he and his wife can't conceive. So it's not just us!!


----------



## beachlover1

Hedge, No i dont think the GP can refuse to prescribe for you after the Hosp letter. if they do ring the consultants secretary and explain, then she will maybe give you a hosp prescription. Thats england but im sure Wales is the same....and you dont pay for scriptslike we do!! ;-) BONUS!!!!

Goodluck, I am glad someone is listening to you!!

I had a million bloods done today by my GP inc karyotyping for us both, he has referred me to a RMC in Leicester already (touch wood i have had 2 and DONT want any more thanks!!!!) im realising my GP is the mutts nuts and really good to me after seeing the grief some of you guys go thru!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I bought a clearblue digital test. What I'll do is see my temp in the morning and if there is any spotting and if there isn't I'll do an internet cheapie. THEN if there's any sign on that at all I'll do the digital.

In all likelihood I'll wake up the morning with spotting and a dropped temp and a BFN, but there we go.

Is it tomorrow yet? Now? How about now?


----------



## beachlover1

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, I bought a clearblue digital test. What I'll do is see my temp in the morning and if there is any spotting and if there isn't I'll do an internet cheapie. THEN if there's any sign on that at all I'll do the digital.
> 
> In all likelihood I'll wake up the morning with spotting and a dropped temp and a BFN, but there we go.
> 
> Is it tomorrow yet? Now? How about now?

Not now...but YES you could tonigh if you cross yr legs for 4 hours and avoid weeing:thumbup::thumbup::dohh:


----------



## fluffyblue

FBbaby said:


> FB, I was so saddened to read what you are going through. Ectopic are horrible. I'll never found it whether this is what I had or whether it was just a miscarriage, but went through the stress of 48 hours blood test and praying for levels to go down to be able to move on. At least as you say, the break gives you time to relax a bit, concentrate on the other matters in you life, enjoy the christmas season without worrying about sticks and all, and more importantly getting the chance to get answers for all those losses. It's really great of you to stay with us.

Thanks hun i intend to just hope my levels drop tomorrow so dont need another shot ! Then at least I can have a wee drink with my Christmas Dinner !!!


----------



## fluffyblue

beachlover1 said:


> Hedge, No i dont think the GP can refuse to prescribe for you after the Hosp letter. if they do ring the consultants secretary and explain, then she will maybe give you a hosp prescription. Thats england but im sure Wales is the same....and you dont pay for scriptslike we do!! ;-) BONUS!!!!
> 
> Goodluck, I am glad someone is listening to you!!
> 
> I had a million bloods done today by my GP inc karyotyping for us both, he has referred me to a RMC in Leicester already (touch wood i have had 2 and DONT want any more thanks!!!!) im realising my GP is the mutts nuts and really good to me after seeing the grief some of you guys go thru!!!

Glad you got your referral. I got our chromosomal testing tomorrow xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hedge what brilliant news hope to be in antenatal with ya soon kiddo xx

Lots of PMA on here am lovin it....

I surprisingly have got loads of PMA keep walking round saying next year my year !

Got our first proper tests tomorrow ! 

And... i been reading this book by Lesley Regan of St Marys and im amazed there is so much that can cause RMC ! I must learn not to self diagnose... I must learn not to self diagnose... I must learn not to self diagnose... I must learn not to self diagnose... I must learn not to self diagnose...


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, I bought a clearblue digital test. What I'll do is see my temp in the morning and if there is any spotting and if there isn't I'll do an internet cheapie. THEN if there's any sign on that at all I'll do the digital.
> 
> In all likelihood I'll wake up the morning with spotting and a dropped temp and a BFN, but there we go.
> 
> Is it tomorrow yet? Now? How about now?

Im quite excited and rooting for you to get a BFP.

Off to bed as hubby away so big bed to myself just keeping my fingers crossed young man has a good night too, he kept waking me up last night then as soon as I went into his room he asked for a hug then rolled over and went straight back to snuffling away - I then took forever to go back to sleep! He kept doing it so feel like I have been eyes on stalks today and quite short tempered/frustrated.

PMA I will get something other than a LOW tomorrow and we will be celebrating at least one BFP!

Beachlover - are you in Leicester? So jealous as thats my hometown and wish we could move back instead of going to Bristol


----------



## jenjen100

Thanks for making me welcome!

Been reading past posts and good luck everyone!
Can't wait to join you all ttc. Another 2 weeks till can stert with CBFM. Really looking forward to it. Will be nice to know what body's doing and when!!!
Jenny
xxx


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

CD16 for me today and another Low. :(

See here: https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/221237-late-ovulation-help-please.html

Any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Piperette

Hedge, I am so pleased for you that someone finally listened to you and is willing to do something for you rather than block your way. I wouldn't think that your GP can refuse the prescription.

FBbaby, great news on your referral too.

:thumbup:


----------



## hibiscus07

CD27 here. Still no peak on the GD CBFM. If I were to go by my body signals, I would have said I O'ed last Friday. 
Today I'm having some symptoms that seem eerily similar to...dare I say...pregnancy? Downward pinching feeling, going #2 like 5x today and yesterday!, slightly sore boobs, tingly nips. I keep telling myself it's all in my head and that I probably haven't even O'ed. I've been getting near-positives on OPKs since I started using them last week, too, so they're no help. 

Actually, what do you guys think about this? I get these dark lines every darn day on the OPKs but the LH line on the CBFM sticks is barely there! I would think if I have high LH, it would show up on both.

I don't know how people go through this insanity month after month for years. After just a couple of months, I feel like my life has been completely consumed by this stuff!


----------



## Piperette

hibiscus07 said:


> CD27 here. Still no peak on the GD CBFM. If I were to go by my body signals, I would have said I O'ed last Friday.
> Today I'm having some symptoms that seem eerily similar to...dare I say...pregnancy? Downward pinching feeling, going #2 like 5x today and yesterday!, slightly sore boobs, tingly nips. I keep telling myself it's all in my head and that I probably haven't even O'ed. I've been getting near-positives on OPKs since I started using them last week, too, so they're no help.
> 
> Actually, what do you guys think about this? I get these dark lines every darn day on the OPKs but the LH line on the CBFM sticks is barely there! I would think if I have high LH, it would show up on both.
> 
> I don't know how people go through this insanity month after month for years. After just a couple of months, I feel like my life has been completely consumed by this stuff!

Well, that is the problem with LH in my opinion. When do you do your OPK's if I may ask? It is just that the best time for testing for LH is 2 p.m., or as close as possible. Anytime between noon and 8 p.m. is fine, first morning urine is not recommended. The reason for this is that most women experience a surge in the morning, but it can take 4 hours for it to show up in your urine.


----------



## hibiscus07

Piperette said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> CD27 here. Still no peak on the GD CBFM. If I were to go by my body signals, I would have said I O'ed last Friday.
> Today I'm having some symptoms that seem eerily similar to...dare I say...pregnancy? Downward pinching feeling, going #2 like 5x today and yesterday!, slightly sore boobs, tingly nips. I keep telling myself it's all in my head and that I probably haven't even O'ed. I've been getting near-positives on OPKs since I started using them last week, too, so they're no help.
> 
> Actually, what do you guys think about this? I get these dark lines every darn day on the OPKs but the LH line on the CBFM sticks is barely there! I would think if I have high LH, it would show up on both.
> 
> I don't know how people go through this insanity month after month for years. After just a couple of months, I feel like my life has been completely consumed by this stuff!
> 
> Well, that is the problem with LH in my opinion. When do you do your OPK's if I may ask? It is just that the best time for testing for LH is 2 p.m., or as close as possible. Anytime between noon and 8 p.m. is fine, first morning urine is not recommended. The reason for this is that most women experience a surge in the morning, but it can take 4 hours for it to show up in your urine.Click to expand...

Thanks for your feedback!
I get the dark lines in the AM and then get medium-toned lines in the afternoon and evening. It's been going through this cycle everyday. I started getting worried that I have PCOS or something. But that doesn't explain why the CBFM sticks don't display any LH! Arghh :wacko:


----------



## HappyDaze

Wow so many posts!

I'm glad to hear some of you are getting results with your doctors finally, that's great news. And Sam, I'm sure your doctors can't refuse to prescribe your clomid if it has been signed off by the specialist - at least if they do you know that you have the specialist on side, like she said if anyone has a problem with it they can talk to her. It's not just you against them anymore!! I'm really pleased for you.

Good luck to you Friday 13th POAS girls - looking forward to some positive news today! :thumbup:

As for me - It's CD10 on the CBFM and I just got my first PEAK! yay.... OH has a nasty cold but he'll just have to get over it :winkwink:


----------



## Leilani

Piperette said:


> Well, that is the problem with LH in my opinion. When do you do your OPK's if I may ask? It is just that the best time for testing for LH is 2 p.m., or as close as possible. Anytime between noon and 8 p.m. is fine, first morning urine is not recommended. The reason for this is that most women experience a surge in the morning, but it can take 4 hours for it to show up in your urine.

Thanks for reminding me of that - I'm going to hold off peeing tomorrow morning as long as possible (wonder if I can make it to the latest time in my "window" - 10.30am), I may have to lie very still in bed when I wake up.

What about mixing a bit of FMU and noon urine? Sounds crazy - but I'm sure I can't be the first person to think of it!! Then again I've had strange pains this arvo, a bit like having a stich, maybe ov pains??

P.S. CD11 and 6th high.

Hedge - that is great news about the consultant. I was really cross to read about the monopoly your local practice has on your area.

FBBaby - great news.

Fluffy - glad things are moving for you too.

What a differance a week makes


----------



## moggymay

:happydance: CD20 and Herman moved to HIGH :happydance:

Looking forward to hearing about the other POAS today, Im really excited!!??!


----------



## FBbaby

Yippi Moggy, finally herman is co-operating! Didt you sleep better last night? Hubby back tonight isn't he, so time for nice bding and proper sleep with his turn to go and cuddle little Moggy!

HappyDaze, yipee for your peak, it is quite amazing when you see that little eggy for the first time. Leilani, you won't be long behind!

hibiscus, it's nice to see you again. No idea why pee wee does not pick up on your LH surge, but it does happen somehow. Quite frustrating. At the same time, it is odd that you get surges on a number of days on the opks. Do you use the cheap brand or digital. I am not sure the cheapie ones are really reliable for a number of people. When do you think you might take the plunge and poas?

Piperette, hoping you get your first high today and then you and Moggy can be in the race together. 

SD and Fran, waiting expectedly for your results :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

As for me, as expected, I am on my way out, took temp first time in three days and it took a dip. And I woke up with that typical pms feeling (how can pms be so close typing than pma!!!) that the whole world is about to fall upon me and wanting to hide under my covers and feel sorry for myself, definite sign that AF is around the corner. Didn't help that I first thought it was Saturday. A bit different than previous recent cycles when temp dipped just before AF due, but no spotting, not even on the cervix, so still expect the witch on Monday.

Would love to stay on here waiting for excitement, but need to go and get ready to go to work and meetings all morning. bouhouhouh :cry:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning girls :D Could I sleep last night? No I bloody could not. Kept waking up, pressing the alarm light and it kept NOT BEING 7 AM. Long night.

The good news is that my temperature went up again, and there is no spotting. The bad news is I did an IC and there wasn't even the faintest sniff of a line. So I've saved my clearblue test, I couldn't face seeing the words Not Pregnant sitting there so starkly.

I went back to bed and Alex (husband) was wide awake and sat up going "Well? Well?", which I thought was quite sweet.

And if I am not pregnant, the good thing I can take away is that the Vit B seems to be working and my LP is getting longer with no spotting so far.

Today is going to be a LONG day.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> As for me, as expected, I am on my way out, took temp first time in three days and it took a dip. And I woke up with that typical pms feeling (how can pms be so close typing than pma!!!) that the whole world is about to fall upon me and wanting to hide under my covers and feel sorry for myself, definite sign that AF is around the corner. Didn't help that I first thought it was Saturday. A bit different than previous recent cycles when temp dipped just before AF due, but no spotting, not even on the cervix, so still expect the witch on Monday.
> 
> Would love to stay on here waiting for excitement, but need to go and get ready to go to work and meetings all morning. bouhouhouh :cry:

Oh poppet. How frustrating. We can only hope your temp rises again tomorrow, but be nice to yourself today. Have an extra-nice lunch.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hibiscus07 said:


> CD27 here. Still no peak on the GD CBFM. If I were to go by my body signals, I would have said I O'ed last Friday.
> Today I'm having some symptoms that seem eerily similar to...dare I say...pregnancy? Downward pinching feeling, going #2 like 5x today and yesterday!, slightly sore boobs, tingly nips. I keep telling myself it's all in my head and that I probably haven't even O'ed. I've been getting near-positives on OPKs since I started using them last week, too, so they're no help.
> 
> Actually, what do you guys think about this? I get these dark lines every darn day on the OPKs but the LH line on the CBFM sticks is barely there! I would think if I have high LH, it would show up on both.
> 
> I don't know how people go through this insanity month after month for years. After just a couple of months, I feel like my life has been completely consumed by this stuff!

Exciting! 

Re: OPKs - I never got a proper positive on them, not once. Very frustrating. That's why I switched to the CBFM.

It can feel like you get consumed, but once you've been trying for more than a few months (although of course we all hope you won't be), you just can't sustain that level of intensity. It gets a bit... well, not easier. You just learn to cope with it a bit better.


----------



## moggymay

FB - little mogster was amazing, slept almost right through and this morning just after mog woke me up wanting her breakfast he came to his stairgate (outside his bedroom door) big grin on his face and "Hiya Mummy" - seems we both slept really well and hubby in nice hotel had tough night as he couldnt get to sleep!

So excited bout the HIGH - how sad am I but looking forward to PEAKeither tomorrow or Sunday I think now, maybe the soy is working after all as seemingly back on my 5 week cycle by these dates :o)

Still hoping for the witch to stay away for you Fran, BFP would be defo first prize but the witch aint getting it all her way this cycle, you are fighting back as LP is definitely longer WOOP WOOP

Have a good day ladies, am looking forward to Footie School here!


----------



## moggymay

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_8_12.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_37.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_1_36.gif 

Morning Hedge, good news bout prescription, your GP obviously doesnt believe in karma - I do and it is just a matter of time now

What does your little white friend say today? Herman went from low to high this morning - finally! Looking good for the soy - finally! This cycle is driving me to distraction - thank goodness for little mogster and all his activities keeping me sane xx :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am both hungry and tired and DRIVING MYSELF INSANE.


----------



## FBbaby

Thank You Fran. Stupid ic, but that's the thing with ics, they are crap!! but as you say, even if you are out this cycle, at least you know that your LP is more like it should. VitB has made a big difference to me. No more spotting at all until the day AF shows and an LP of 14-15 days. Still not getting b**dy pg though :growlmad::growlmad: Good luck getting through the day without going mad! I good nap to make up for the rough night is the best medicine, if feasable!!!

Moggy, so nice to get a good night sleep isn't it. My 7 year old still sometimes wakes me early in the mornings and that's enough to make me feel exhausted for the rest of the day. How will I cope with a newborn, who knows, but then I thought the same when I was pregnant with him and somehow I did find the stength!




Sue Dunhym said:


> It can feel like you get consumed, but once you've been trying for more than a few months (although of course we all hope you won't be), you just can't sustain that level of intensity. It gets a bit... well, not easier. You just learn to cope with it a bit better.

I soooo agree. I am disappointed today, and each month I get a bfn it reinforces my worries that something is wrong with me, but at the same time, because I haven't raised my hopes as high, the fall is not as legbreaking! What saddens me is how it affects my relationship with OH. We used to talk about 'when I am pregnant and when ant is here', we used to laugh about peaking days and we used to express our disappointment when the witch show, but the more cycles go by, the more we try to protect each other and so avoid talking too much about it. I realised this morning that it was becoming a problem when I decided not to tell him about the blood tests and referral until I get the blood results because I don't want to worry him at this stage. It is something we're going to have to tackle as we should be going through it totally together. I think I will wait for my birthday as he is putting so much efforts into making it a special occasion and after the trip because I want it to be a trully relaxing experience, and then bring the subject on the table (but then, I should have the results anyway). 

SD, get up, we rely on you for cheering us up :happydance::happydance:


----------



## char63

Morning,
Sue dunhym - thats briilliant that the B vits are working for you, I also hav the spotting problem, so hopefully they will work for me too, although I didn't start them until CD8.
Fingers crossed for us all x


----------



## zero7

Morning ladies- Wow, so many new posts since I was last on!! 

Great news HW and FB - hope you both get great results from your clomid/fertility clinic. It just boosts you soooo much when things get moving in a positive direction again :hugs:.

Fran - getting excited reading your posts about leading up to testing- fingers and toes crossed for your BFP hon. 

FB - think you asked about how long I have been TTC. Its 21 months. I have had two pregnancies with-in that time but one was a m/c at three months and one was an ectopic where I lost a tube through rupture. I do have PMA lots of the time, but some times - you know...... 

Anyhoo, I am on day 3 and feeling alot more upbeat again and taking lots of vits this month. B6, AC, Folic, co-enzyme Q10 (good for womb lining apparently) and EPO. 

Good luck everyone for this month. :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

I'm awake, I am awake! haha! Morning/Afternoon Everyone so just POAS and nothing a :bfn: like Fran said not even a sniff of a line... :cry: So I think I am pretty much out, since I have always gotten bfp's early but I still have time as AF is only due Tuesday or Wednesday I think...
Fran so bummed for you but you never know right? That is all I keep saying to myself... I have symptoms so therefore I am not crazy... or maybe we all are who knows! Glad to hear that your LP appears to be lengthening that is a good thing!!
Yay for your high and your good sleep Moggy!!
FBaby I hope she stays away for you...
HappyDaze yay for your peak get BD'ing!
Hisbiscu07 Just FWIW I always get darkish OPK's in the morning... so like Piperette said apparently the best time is around 2 pm... which completely boggles me since the CBFM says use FMU and it is measuring LH, but I guess it is measuring other stuff too... so I won't go any further questioning it hehe!
Well I will probably not be on until Sunday evening when I get back from my weekend away... still debating on whether or not I should bother temping as I believe I will have a few glasses of wine... I hope you all have a great weekend and I expect to come back to many happy posts, hopefully some BFP's and no zombies... (can I say that with out getting in trouble?)
FX'd for you all!!
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Glad you feel better Zero!


----------



## Piperette

Good afternoon ladies,

Just a quick question in my lunch break: Is it possible to keep POAS after the required 20 sticks and keep feeding the CBFM let's say another 20 sticks? I know it is not intended to be done, but am wondering if it could be done?

I will have a proper read through the last few pages later today. ;)


----------



## FBbaby

SD, bummer for that bfn, but your chart looks so nice, that with the symptoms, I would say indication is still more for a bfp. dpo10 is still very early, and you can go from a stick without a line to one with something faint in just 24 hours, so cross fingers. Will you test again over the week-end or wait until you are back? If you do and you get a bfp, you have to get to a computer and let us know :hugs:

Piperette, I think I have read somewhere that after 20 sticks, it doesn't read the lines any longer so all you get is lows, but I have no idea where this is coming from, so don't know how accurate it is!


----------



## vebanfield80

Hi ladies, I need some reassurances from those have been using the CBFM for a few cycles... 

I'm on my second cycle with my CBFM, last month seemed to be text book - 3highs CD10-12, 2 peaks CD13-14 followed by a high, so thought bosch... this month however I have had a high from CD7, its now CD13 and it's still reading high, thats 7 in a row now - my temps are still just below/on the coverline so don't think i've ovulated yet. I normally ovulate around day 13, is it possible that i might ovulate later this cycle - is it common to ovulate later in some cycles than others?

Is this normal or is my little friend still getting to know me... we've been :sex: every high day and we're flagging :sleep:, lol!

Thanks


----------



## hopeful2010

The monitor does take time to get to know you. I got 14 highs 1 month and no peaks. should bd every 2nd day.


----------



## moggymay

vebanfield80 said:


> Hi ladies, I need some reassurances from those have been using the CBFM for a few cycles...
> 
> I'm on my second cycle with my CBFM, last month seemed to be text book - 3highs CD10-12, 2 peaks CD13-14 followed by a high, so thought bosch... this month however I have had a high from CD7, its now CD13 and it's still reading high, thats 7 in a row now - my temps are still just below/on the coverline so don't think i've ovulated yet. I normally ovulate around day 13, is it possible that i might ovulate later this cycle - is it common to ovulate later in some cycles than others?
> 
> Is this normal or is my little friend still getting to know me... we've been :sex: every high day and we're flagging :sleep:, lol!
> 
> Thanks

First cycle I od CD20/21 second cycle CD13/14 this is my third cycle and CD20 but no peak yet...youre doing the right thing though and hate to say it but "keep it up" :winkwink:


----------



## Leilani

Morning/Afternoon.

I have yet another question: I have just woken up (3.30am) desperate for a pee, (which I did in a cup just in case), should I use this as my FMU or should I use my next one? My testing window is 4.30 - 10.30 am? So much for holding on as long as possible.

Had to get up properly to log-on and ask you ladies!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cramping, spotting, disappointed.


"Disappointed" is a bit of an understatement.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Leilani said:


> Morning/Afternoon.
> 
> I have yet another question: I have just woken up (3.30am) desperate for a pee, (which I did in a cup just in case), should I use this as my FMU or should I use my next one? My testing window is 4.30 - 10.30 am? So much for holding on as long as possible.
> 
> Had to get up properly to log-on and ask you ladies!

Use your FMU, it wil be concentrated enough.


----------



## Leilani

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cramping, spotting, disappointed.
> 
> 
> "Disappointed" is a bit of an understatement.

So sorry to hear that. :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cramping, spotting, disappointed.
> 
> 
> "Disappointed" is a bit of an understatement.

Im sorry Fran :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

Damn Fran, here it goes again, after much hope, it is sooooooo bl**dy unfair. I don't know what to say Fran except I'm sorry. 

mmm, that's quite a bit of cursing in one sentence.... thinking of you Fran, I know how you must be feeling right at this moment. A number of us are in getting close to that long term ttc and yes, it gets harder each time, but we will get there, we really will :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

really p***ed off :growlmad:

OH has just announced he is working this weekend, he cannot get out of it so will be away tomorrow morning til monday night!


----------



## FBbaby

Oh no, just as you are waiting for your peak. What bad news. Not his fault I'm sure, but it is so frustrating. What industry is he in? 

Still in with a good chance though. If you peak tomorrow and you bd before he goes, you are likely to ovulate Sunday and that's perfect. If you get a peak sunday, you'll ovulate on Monday and you can jump on him just as he gets in, tired or not!!!

The advice is to bd every other day or every day to be sure that ov is not missed, but not convinced it is essential when you know when you ov and bd then. I feel pg twice doing it once only but obviously at the right time. 

Off to take my big boy to his swimming lesson.


----------



## moggymay

RAF. Frustrating as waited sooool ong for something other than LOW and now just as it changes to HIGH he is working GRRRR!!!!

Enjoy swimming, we had soccertots this afternoon, so cute but he is tired now, just finishing his curry - I know hes 2! - then bath and bed, OH reckons he will be home by 8 so not long, might have to jump him in the morning!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

My fertility clinic appt just arrived - 16th December. So there's that.

But I actually believed I might have done it this month. Allowed myself to hope, because I felt tired and hungry but had no PMS. But no. Of course not. Hell would have to freeze over before it's my turn apparently. Fuck this shit.

I'll feel better tomorrow. For now I'm just going to feel bitter and self-pitying.


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> My fertility clinic appt just arrived - 16th December. So there's that.
> 
> But I actually believed I might have done it this month. Allowed myself to hope, because I felt tired and hungry but had no PMS. But no. Of course not. Hell would have to freeze over before it's my turn apparently. Fuck this shit.
> 
> I'll feel better tomorrow. For now I'm just going to feel bitter and self-pitying.

Im so sorry Fran, i do know how you feel. It's getting to the point where i cant imagine ever seeing a second line on a test.. 
No AF yet for me but ive had very typical af like cramps :( i think it's only a matter of time. 

Fran how easy did you find it to get referred? As soon as the witch shows up im gona go see my gp and see if they can help.


----------



## FBbaby

How ironic that your appt would arrive today, it really feels at times that nature is having a blast torturing us sadistically. Still, at least the appointment is a move closer to getting that bfp. Do indulge in self pity tonight, we know we get over it and find pma again, so for all our efforts, we have the right to feel sorry for ourselves at least one day per month. 

Knitwit, how old are you and how long have you been trying? My GP referred me after 7 cycles and one miscarriage, but said that was because of my age (39 next week) as normally, I wouldn't meet the criteria for referral as I think under 35, you have to have tried for at least 12 months. Have you had any tests done yet? If he refuses to refer you, maybe he can at least start with these.

Moggy, no reprieve for busy working OH, jump on him tonight and tomorrow, it is for the good cause!


----------



## moggymay

will do - if he ever gets home! Major accident on the motorway at lunchtime and the M6 is closed where it meets M1/A14 so meltdown getting from Bristol to Cambridge, he has been travelling since 3 and he has a good hour to go! He spent an hour travelling 1/2 mile outside Coventry - mad

how was swimming FB?


----------



## KnitWit

FBbaby said:


> How ironic that your appt would arrive today, it really feels at times that nature is having a blast torturing us sadistically. Still, at least the appointment is a move closer to getting that bfp. Do indulge in self pity tonight, we know we get over it and find pma again, so for all our efforts, we have the right to feel sorry for ourselves at least one day per month.
> 
> Knitwit, how old are you and how long have you been trying? My GP referred me after 7 cycles and one miscarriage, but said that was because of my age (39 next week) as normally, I wouldn't meet the criteria for referral as I think under 35, you have to have tried for at least 12 months. Have you had any tests done yet? If he refuses to refer you, maybe he can at least start with these.
> 
> Moggy, no reprieve for busy working OH, jump on him tonight and tomorrow, it is for the good cause!

Im only 25 and we first decided to start ttc in january but were ntnp so i dont really count this time. Ive been trying properly since March. I spoke to my doc in may and she arranged for some swabs to be done when i got my smear to rule out any infections that might be a problem. She said they could check my hormone levels a little further down the line but she's left the practice now so i'll have to discuss it with someone else.


----------



## FBbaby

dreadful Friday evening traffic. Do look after him, the poor thing will be all tensed and tired and now has to work unexpectedly when I'm sure he would much rather spend all week-end cuddled up with you...as much as little Mog lets you!

Swimming is good, my big boy is getting better and better, now can swim 2 laps without trouble. Rewarded him and his sister to McDonalds, they're delighted and so am that I have no washing up to do!


----------



## moggymay

No washing up sounds good...

The sooner the move gets sorted the easier it will be, so frustrating to be in limbo like we are and ttc at the same time, sure it isnt helping!

Where in Sussex are you? Used to work in Chi


----------



## Leilani

Another day, another high. I was really hoping to graduate to a peak today, as I've been having pains a bit like a stich, mostly on my left, but occasionally on my right.

When I tested just now, I realised that yesterday my monitor (shall I call her Monica?) was showing the "!" next to the stick and not the "remove me" arrow, but it still showed high. Not sure if this means anything or not.

Do you ladies pee in a pot, or really POAS when testing?


----------



## char63

I always use a pee pot, as I'm a paranoid freak. Too worried that I will miss the stick if I try to pee on it!


----------



## FBbaby

I pee in the pot too, not good at aiming first thing in the morning without my glasses, and with spermies running down my legs!!!

The '!' I have noticed can come when your monitor turns itself off and it is time to take the stick out, but I don't think it makes a difference to the result. Cross fingers tomorrow is the day. 

Moggy, still online?, hope to see the status change soon :laugh2: I so know what you mean about being apart. OH and I are still not yet officially living together. Our houses have been on the market since July and we really thought that we would be in our new home by Christmas, but like ttc, things don't always go to plan. It is so frustrating, and yes, certainly makes ttc even more complicated. When is your move planned for?

I live on the other side of sunny Sussex, Eastbourne. A bit quieter if you don't take into consideration the noise of mobility buggies!!

Char, how are you?


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all today,
Fran so sorry to hear that but here's hoping the fertility specialist will be able to help,
moggy so sorry to hear hubby is battling the roads, been there for the last 5 years and understand completely how frustrating the travelling can be, especially the M6
FbBbaby, keep yourself strong, i know its hard but it will come given time,
Scorpio enjoy your weekend away
to everyone else hope you are all well,xxxx

well for me i went to collect my clomid this morning and have it here with me now, then went to the hospital afterward to see my endocrinologist and was dealt more bad news and now cannot take the clomid, i am gutted, not just for the clomid but for the news i have been given today. looking like it is very selfish of me to continue with TTC. i won't post what i found out as i am sure you gals don't want to hear any more of my depressing shite but lets just say this my time now is very limited until i won't be able to take care of myself let alone a baby,
so another MRI scan at the end of the month and got to go and see another string of specialists over the next few weeks, all that battling for the clomid and i have it here and its no good to me now......
anyhoo its soooo stormy here trees down, power in and out and floods in the village matches my mood lol, i love a good storm,xxx


----------



## char63

I'M ok thanks fbbaby, still the waiting game. Got my scan date through for a week Monday x


----------



## Leilani

hedgewitch said:


> well for me i went to collect my clomid this morning and have it here with me now, then went to the hospital afterward to see my endocrinologist and was dealt more bad news and now cannot take the clomid, i am gutted, not just for the clomid but for the news i have been given today. looking like it is very selfish of me to continue with TTC. i won't post what i found out as i am sure you gals don't want to hear any more of my depressing shite but lets just say this my time now is very limited until i won't be able to take care of myself let alone a baby,
> so another MRI scan at the end of the month and got to go and see another string of specialists over the next few weeks, all that battling for the clomid and i have it here and its no good to me now......
> anyhoo its soooo stormy here trees down, power in and out and floods in the village matches my mood lol, i love a good storm,xxx

You haven't gotten this far by always listening to your doctors. Do you feel like your time is limited for looking after yourself? Is there a chance your local practice and the hospital knew what the endocrinologist was going to say, and that could be part of the reason they've been so dismissive of you (which is not any excuse for being so thoroughly unprofessional)?

Keep your clomid somewhere safe, you may still get to use it yet.


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> You haven't gotten this far by always listening to your doctors. Do you feel like your time is limited for looking after yourself? Is there a chance your local practice and the hospital knew what the endocrinologist was going to say, and that could be part of the reason they've been so dismissive of you (which is not any excuse for being so thoroughly unprofessional)?
> 
> Keep your clomid somewhere safe, you may still get to use it yet.

 
hey sweet, how are you doing today? good i hope, no my endocrinologist is a wonderful man, he is the only one beside my neurologist that genuinely has my health in the best interest and he wasn't aware until i told him after the diagnosis that i was given clomid, i asked if it would affect my medication and told him about baldness etc and he even said that i need to change my gp so i know he is above board,
i will not be able to look after myself, i already have the graves disease, degenerative nerve disease in the brain, cranial nerves, and the MS now i have just been diagnosed with 3 more conditions which account for my raised white blood count and the long and short of it is i am now just playing a waiting game till i cannot function but it is being accelerated by other conditions that i was informed of today, 
also i rang today to place a formal complaint about my gp and they are arranging for me to see an advocate to go through my problems with the service i have been offered, doctors rang me this afternoon to say they need to do a zinc level too, but thats because the consultant i saw yesterday at the hospital rang them this morning and gave them a royal roasting for messing me about with the clomid prescription lol,
xxxx

and just a quikie, the medication the gp gave me for the balness has actually increased the hair loss as it is damaging the follicles as it is for a completely seperate condition to which i don't even have symptoms, according to the endocrinologist and the pharmacist at boots they give it when they can't be bothered ordering the proper tests, if they had done they would have known not to give me that stuff they did as it is infact making it worse, my hair will never grow back now,xxx


----------



## Leilani

Grrrrrr. I really don't know what to say. Just wiki'd Graves disease. My heart is breaking for you.

I'm so glad you got to see the consultant the other day and she took you seriously, as this will certainly help with your case with the advocate. Though with today's news it probably feels like cold comfort.

Keep warm and out of the storms! Just looked on the BBC website - looks terrible.


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Grrrrrr. I really don't know what to say. Just wiki'd Graves disease. My heart is breaking for you.
> 
> I'm so glad you got to see the consultant the other day and she took you seriously, as this will certainly help with your case with the advocate. Though with today's news it probably feels like cold comfort.
> 
> Keep warm and out of the storms! Just looked on the BBC website - looks terrible.

thanks hun, yeah it is awful here tonight, we have thunder too now lol, sitting here in a power cut, so glad i have my net book lol, xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Sam, I can't believe what I have been reading. What a week you have been through, you must be totally emotionally shattered. How are you doing hon? I know your OH is wonderful and I hope he is looking well after you. Is there any chance you guys could take short break, just so you can take a break from all this stressful events. good on you for taking that complaint up. I can't believe that after all you have and is going through, they are treating you this way. What has it come to that medics can show so little compassion. It is beyond me. Please please change your GP even if it means travelling longer, you more than deserve someone who will respect you. Lots and lots of :hugs: to you, so wish I could give you one IRL.

Moggy, hope you and hubby had a nice session last night and you got the eggy this morning. 

I am definitely out today, temp took a nose dive, just waiting for the flow to come, probably this afternoon as last time. I didn't expect AF until Monday, not sure if it means I might have ovulated even earlier than I thought. FF had me ovulating at cd9 to start with, even before my peak. Who knows, who cares, she's on her way again, I ovulate too early, and nothing I can do about it. Tonight OH is taking me out for my birthday, told him it would be better than on my actual birthday as I thought AF would be then there, but no, she just has to be a b*tch!!!! Can't believe Moggy that we started together and you are about to ov when I am starting a new cycle! 

I don't feel much this morning, I think I have really lost hope that it will happen naturally, so even though I haven't lost faith that I will be a mum again, I won't until I am told there is no chance, I just can't perceive myself getting a bfp naturally. It has become a far away dream. I'd decided that I wouldn't use pee-wee this cycle on the assumption that I would ovulate during our break and that we would be bding a lot anyway, but now it is going to happen before we go (re-grrrrrrr), so will feel more reassured that I know. I am however going to be using all the left over sticks, that is from at least 5 different cycles since mine are so short. We'll see if it does make a difference!

Fran, how are you feeling this morning? Are you over the worse? As AF officially showed her face?

DS, have you tested again? Hope you are enjoying yourself at your friends and not thinking too much about what day it is.

Wishing everyone a lovely week-end regardless of where you are in your cycle. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

You too FB - have a big glass of wine for all of us who cant...

Sam you have to change docs, they cannot get away with treating you this way it is mean and petty on their part and wholey undeserved on yours. At least the consultants seem to be taking up your fight with the GP nd now you know the complaints folks will ensure some change is made - it is never enough to compensate what they ahve put you through but just maybe they will think twice before doing the same again - hope so anyway! Thinking of you hon, especially the next few days for the anniversary xxx

CD21 here and HIGH! No eggy yet although Im sure it is imminent. Good sesh last night and just packed him off to work - boo! At least he will be home tomorrow if get PEAK then.

FB you will be able to keep me going in 2ww when you return as you will no doubt be about to join me once more. No pleasing us really - we want longer cycles we want shorter cycles, why cant they just give us a magic BFP tablet that works EVERY time? Thinking about it we would start every few cycles together if we keep the same cycles as this time, I would start every other with you and you every third with me.

Shouldnt worry about the odd sticks, used a new box this morning and didnt seem any different - felt the same to pee on and Herman read it ok.

Have a fabulous weekend all xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh Sam, my heart breaks for you. You're being very strong in the face of awful news.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sorry about my little strop yesterday, feeling better today. AF is properly here and I have a hangover, but on the plus side my husband is going to a gig tonight so I get the flat to myself. I am going to phone out for pizza and watch several episodes of house.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Sorry about my little strop yesterday, feeling better today. AF is properly here and I have a hangover, but on the plus side my husband is going to a gig tonight so I get the flat to myself. I am going to phone out for pizza and watch several episodes of house.

What gig is he off to? To watch or play? We did pizza last night as dinner was a congealed mess by the time the traffic finished with OH. Tonight little mogster and I are having sundried tomato risotto then he is off to bed and I get to watch Strictly minus Brucie


----------



## Sue Dunhym

He's going to see Carter the Unstoppable Sex Machine and relive his youth, bless him.

I am ordering pizza tonight because I never get to order it when he's here, I can't bear the sighing and tutting with disapproval!


----------



## moggymay

Friend of mine from school is going to that - takes me back Carter USM...not really my thing, much prefer doctor Carter from ER! Enjoy your pizza


----------



## KnitWit

Oh Sam, i'm so sorry things seem to have gone so wrong for you. Remember we're all still here for you no matter what! 
Im glad you are putting a complaint in, those doctors have really messed you around lately. 

Fran sorry it wasn't your month, i'm right there with you.. Tested BFN this morning so the cramp i have is definately the witch on her way. Feeling pretty miserable but just about to order some preseed with my new batch of test sticks. Going all out for next month!

sigh..


----------



## FBbaby

sorry knitwit for the bfn, but 11dpo is still early and many don't show a line at this stage yet, so still plenty of hope for this cycle. 

Fran, glad to read you are feeling better today. Dont apologise for moaning, surely that's part of the deal about being able to come here and express ourselves freely. Enjoy the pizza without glares tonight, it is nice sometimes to have time just for oneself, especially when AF has decided to keep us company. 

Moggy, well pee wee is cooperating after all, and a peak tomorrow morning on order! Enjoy your quiet evening too, with this weather, staying in, in our pyjamas in front of the TV is as comforting as it gets. My OH is on a mission to get me drunk tonight I think. He is taking me on a round of pubs before enjoying our meal. I did tell him AF was there and even though he says so little I know it hits him like a brick too each time. Stil sadistic AF seems to be showing a slight sense of remorse as she is keeping away still, so might be able to enjoy a drunk rump tonight (alcohol makes my mine all loved up!!!) before she hits me for real in the morning. How considerate....


----------



## moggymay

Have a drink for me FB and a dessert! 

PMA girls we will get us a BFP soon!


----------



## moggymay

FB - your PMA is obviously infectious, OH is on his way home, work done! Hurrah - hoping it is a good sign for us as hoping for PEAK in the morning...

I know we arent supposed to look at the stick after it has been in the monitor but my lines were almost identical colours this morning...

Maybe this month will be our turn...mustnt get my hopes up, mustnt get my hopes up...


----------



## KnitWit

Spotting this morning so officially out :( 

Have made the decision to lose some weight.. jeez i hate dieting.


----------



## urchin

morning all - another high for me.
I have no idea if i'll get a peak this month :shrug: some people fall straight away, others take a few cycles to get back in the swing......can I put in an order for being in the first category please??


----------



## moggymay

*Peak!!*

:yipee::loopy::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:

Fran - how was the:pizza:? Yummy I hope

FB - good night out?:drunk::wine::beer:

Having a lazy Sunday here, just the usual :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing::sex::coffee::paper::comp::book: 
Just hoping the :rain::rain::rain::rain:stays away!

Have a lovely rest of the weekend ladies, off to catch the eggy - I hope!


----------



## helen1234

can i join ou, i'm on my 5 month of using the monitor, used clomid for 4 of those months, and now i'm going au naturel for a while
i got my second bar on cd 10, i'm still on 2nd bar i'm on cd 18, is it normal to go onto 2nd bar for tis long?

and good luck girlies :dust:


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

It's rather quiet on here, hope you are all okay.

Not much to report here: CD19 and another Low. Hoping for some Highs and Peaks very soon. :)


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> *Peak!!*
> 
> :yipee::loopy::wohoo::happydance::dance::yipee::headspin:
> 
> Fran - how was the:pizza:? Yummy I hope
> 
> FB - good night out?:drunk::wine::beer:
> 
> Having a lazy Sunday here, just the usual :laundry::iron::dishes::shower::hangwashing::sex::coffee::paper::comp::book:
> Just hoping the :rain::rain::rain::rain:stays away!
> 
> Have a lovely rest of the weekend ladies, off to catch the eggy - I hope!

well done on your peak hun, get busy now and catch the eggy,xxx


----------



## KnitWit

grats on the peak moggy!


----------



## cyclura

Hello ladies may I join you? I am on my first month of using my monitor this time round BUT I got my BFP after 3 cycles with my daughter last time so I am thinking positive :happydance: :blush:


----------



## Leilani

helen1234 said:


> can i join ou, i'm on my 5 month of using the monitor, used clomid for 4 of those months, and now i'm going au naturel for a while
> i got my second bar on cd 10, i'm still on 2nd bar i'm on cd 18, is it normal to go onto 2nd bar for tis long?
> 
> and good luck girlies :dust:

Hi - I got my 9th high in a row this morning (CD 14) - hoping for my peak any day now!


----------



## char63

Morning ladies
7DPO for me today, so symptoms to spot, just veiny boobs, buut that dont count in my book anyway. Still have high temps, so PMA!!
Hope your all well x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls how are we all today, very stormy here still and woken up to find garden furniture strewn across the gardens and trees down, the wind is so strong you can hardly stand up lol,
for me cd23 and temp dropped this morning to just above coverline which i expected so settling in to await AF in a few days time,
xxxx


----------



## moggymay

CD23 here too, peak yesterday and automatic peak today. :sex:twice yesterday and will do again later so heres hoping...

Sam sounds like you are back on form, understand what you mean about not wanting it to happen this month with LM and all :hugs:

Really happy this morning as little mogster has said for the first time "I love you Mum" previously he has only been able to say love you and never attached Mummy or Daddy to then end. Im so proud:smug::headspin:

Look forward to hearing about your weekend SD and your special night FB. Hope everyone else is ok, off to do:dishes:then time for clap and sing so catch you all later :hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everybody,
Well here comes another week, with a few starting a new cycle or about to, quite a few waiting for ovulation, and char in the 1ww. 

Knitwit, sorry that you are on your way out, or are you? Has the witch showed her face yet? Good luck on your diet, not the easiest time of the year to start, but then is there one any way? How much would you like to lose?

Urchin, the first couple of cycles are always nerve wracking, but I hope all will be back to normal for you. Mine did get back to normal right away, I was really pleased, but AF has not been right from the start since, and things just seem to be getting worse now. I&#8217;m sure it is not due to the m/c though, it might have just been the catalyst. Hope you get your peak in the next few days.

Piperette, Leilani, hope your peaks are underway too.

Sam, why do you think AF is on her way. So far, your chart looks fab, and the drop today looks very much like an implantation dip. You&#8217;re going through so much at the moment, but you can&#8217;t lose all pma before you have complete true reasons for it and so far this cycle, you are still very much in the race.

Moggy, how sweet! It is so emotional when they tell you they love you from the bottom of their heart for the first time. Mine are growing, but I&#8217;m lucky there are still very cuddly and don&#8217;t mind showing their affection. My boy still gives me a lot of cuddles and kisses. I am so holding on to it as I know there will come a time when he will get embarrassed, then I will have to wait until he&#8217;s an adult to get them again! Congrats for the peak, came at the perfect time after all. On your way to the 2ww, we really really need a BFP&#8230;.

&#8230;..so DS, where are you???? Will you be our first ray of hope in quite some time? Hope you had a lovely week-end.

As for me. The good news is that I had a lovely week-end. Our special meal was great, turned out to be Spanish in the end, yummy! FB and I had a good heart to heart too which brought us closer. There had been a little bit of tension in our communication lately regarding ttc and baby. I knew it wasn&#8217;t a reflection of him having second thoughts or anything like that but a way of protecting the two of us, but I needed to make things clear. Anyway, we had an emotional but productive talk that has highlighted how much we love each other. Yesterday, he took my kids on a shopping trip for them to get me birthday presents. They had a great time together and I am amazed how even though he has had so little contact with children in the past (no nephews, nieces or cousins), it comes so naturally for him with my two. They adore him and it fills my heart with happiness to see them together. Of course it makes me want him to become a dad even more!!

Which brings me to the bad news&#8230;.I seem to be a medical mystery&#8230; 15dpo in my books, and no sign of AF is on her way. No spotting, not even a hint of it when in desperation, I check all the way up to my cervix, so unlikely to be tomorrow either (I normally get at the least a bit of brown tinted cm up there the day before but nothing, it&#8217;s totally clear watery cm). Now no need to get excited that it is good news because I know I am not pregnant. Firstly it is obvious from the symptoms, ie. I have none whatsoever, but most significantly, my temp has dipped to its lowest for the past three days, indicating that progesterone levels have gone down&#8230;which normally should trigger AF. Grrrr. Now I have read from different sources that it is possible to have AF without having ovulated, but not possible to ovulate and not get AF 16 days later at the most (but with temp dipping just before or even after). So I started questioning if I did ovulate&#8230;.but I did have a peak, and a clear temp rise which stayed up for over 10 days, which is the definite sign that I did indeed ovulate&#8230; So I&#8217;m left totally confused. FF has struggled from the start deciding my ov date and has gone back and forth cd11 and cd9. I am pretty certain it was cd10 as I have clear pains that suddenly go away. The exact day is irrelevant anyway, what makes no sense is that AF could still be hiding away even though I had low temp for three days now. 

I hate this. Of course it is consuming all my thoughts this morning and I can&#8217;t concentrate on work as I need to. I have long accepted now that I was out this cycle and just wanted AF to show so I could book my blood test, but now I have to fall outside all logic. I really really hate ttc now! 

Anyway, better get down to work, I have a document to fill in that I need to return by lunchtime (was given to me 10 minutes ago!).
Wishing every one a week with some good news and pleasant surprises.

Sorry for the never-ending novel!


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies, I'm a little worried today. I phoned for my blood test results and 2 have shown something and I've got to see a doctor. I'm really worried :(


----------



## Piperette

FBbaby, sounds like you had a lovely meal and a very much needed heart to heart talk. Try not to stress too much about your AF. You never know this might still be your month even without any symptoms.

Aclio, I am sorry to hear you are worried. But try to keep calm about it as it might not be anything too worrying, but something that the doctor needs to speak to you or explain. Or maybe even something that can be sorted with medication. Do you know when you will see a doctor? I think you should make the appointment asap, so you don't worry any longer than necessary.


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Piperette, I guess I will test tonight, but know that with these temps, I can't be pregnant. 

Aclio, so know how you feel at this moment but remember that there is a lot of things that can be done to fix hormonal problems. I agree with Pip, if you can get a quick appointment, you will feel better. Cross fingers that your GP will be helpful and supportive :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

ACLIO said:


> Morning ladies, I'm a little worried today. I phoned for my blood test results and 2 have shown something and I've got to see a doctor. I'm really worried :(

Hope you get to see the doctor soon. I know it is worrying but if there is something impeding your ttc journey you have to know it is there to resolve it. What were the tests for? :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Aclio - did the pains go away yet?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FB - you neglected to mention whether you've tested or not. If you've tested and it's a BFN then frankly, who knows what's going on. If you haven't tested then for heaven's sake do so! Symptoms or lack of them don't mean a thing. Looking at your chart, that's certainly an extended LP. Got no suggestions I'm afraid. Sorry.

Aclio - in all likelyhood the tests have just shown a small deviation from the norm and it'll be easily treatable. Get yourself down the doctors shaprish and set your mind at rest.

Pipperette - good luck on entering the 2WW.

As for me, CD3 and having one heavy period. Do you ever get the urge to loudly announce "I AM BLEEDING HEAVILY FROM MY VAGINA. I DEMAND SYMPATHY FROM YOU ALL"? No? Just me? :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Boo sorry Fran! :hugs: Glad your appointment is soon though!
Oh Hedge I am thinking of you... big :hugs: to you! I am with FBaby you and your OH need to take some time away from all this stress and just enjoy one another! You are such a strong woman... keep your spirits high
KnitWit Sorry she got you... I am thinking the same thing screw this TTC shite and maybe I will just concentrate on dieting :haha:
Moggy I hope you caught the egg!
Helen1234 Welcome!
Cyclura Welcome!
FBaby So glad you had a great birthday weekend! Sound like you and DH had a good needed loving talk... Very weird that AF hasn't shown yet... I hope she shows or you get a BFP soon! I hate that limbo time, especially when it is so out of the ordinary for you... like me I skipped my September period, no idea why but I just did, and FF wasn't sure if or when I had ovulated either...\
Aclio PMA! Don't worry there are so many things that could or could not show up that are very fixable!! Or it may be nothing but standard to see you after these tests... At least you'll know what is going on and remedy it! When do you see the Doctor?
And Fran, YES!! saying that with a big ol' f*ck off at the end!
As for me... well I had a fantastic weekend didn't really think about TTC or the M/C all weekend but then reality hit when driving home alone as DH stayed for business... I think too much when I am alone, especially since I did an IC last night and saw a faint line (evap I guess) and convinced myself that I had all the symptoms and I was pregnant to doing a FRER this am with FMU to a BFN, I am gutted and so depressed, I thought that I was going to get my BFP on my due date/birthday month and karma/fate/destiny/whatever would balance... and I stared at the one line in disbelief for like 10 minutes... So no ray of sun shine coming from my end of the world this month, and next month with DH being away I am pretty much out already... I think maybe I need a TTC break. Of course going shopping this morning and running errands I saw like 5 preggo bellies and almost burst into tears... it is like life is throwing it in my face! Anyways... oh yeah and my best friend is all so happy, she is having just what she wanted - a girl... BLAH! I am happy for her don't get me wrong... but it is very hard and at the time it was such a difficult conversation, her all bubbly asking me to guess what it is etc. Ok - depressing rant over... AF will be here on Wednesday and hopefully gone by Saturday so I can have some quality time with DH until he leaves again on Monday :winkwink: I got to pick myself up here, I am just mad at the world today I will get over it... maybe tomorrow~ On to cycle # 8 xxx


----------



## Leilani

CD15 - High (number 10) - meh!


----------



## KnitWit

cyclura said:


> Hello ladies may I join you? I am on my first month of using my monitor this time round BUT I got my BFP after 3 cycles with my daughter last time so I am thinking positive :happydance: :blush:

Hello there and welcome to cleablue wonders! Hopefully you will get your BFP just as quick this time too :) 



FBbaby said:


> Knitwit, sorry that you are on your way out, or are you? Has the witch showed her face yet? Good luck on your diet, not the easiest time of the year to start, but then is there one any way? How much would you like to lose?

Still just spotting today but thats usual for me, have been known to spot for five days before the witch arrives. I know she is on her way though. 
I need to lose a few stone to be honest I'm quite heavily overweight and I think it might improve my chances of conceiving alot. Im currently a size 22 at the mo and would love to be a 16 again but baby steps eh?



ACLIO said:


> Morning ladies, I'm a little worried today. I phoned for my blood test results and 2 have shown something and I've got to see a doctor. I'm really worried :(

Hope everything is ok hun :hugs: Let us know what happens :)



Sue Dunhym said:


> As for me, CD3 and having one heavy period. Do you ever get the urge to loudly announce "I AM BLEEDING HEAVILY FROM MY VAGINA. I DEMAND SYMPATHY FROM YOU ALL"? No? Just me? :D

You never fail to bring a smile to my face Fran, thankyou :D


----------



## urchin

errrr, never in _quite_ those words Fran! but yeah, I am totally with the demands for sympathy

another day another high for me - CD13 and I'm wondering when/if I will peak today.
other than that it's been a truly shite day. One of the ferrets died, I've had a horribly day at work (a HUGE group of disinterested people to train - and I found out that I have really messed up big time :( I'm gererally so organised and I just can't work out how I made such a big mistake)

I just want today to go away :(


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all glad to see all is well (!!!!!!!!!!)

Got good news - appointment came today for Recurrent MC Clinic and its next week 25th November. I cant believe its come so quick but am well pleased x


----------



## zero7

Hi Urchin - Sorry to hear you had such a poo day honey. I just wanted to send you a :hugs: and just gently say- please dont beat yourself up over having a mishap at work. You have been through a traumatic experience and will need to give yourself time. These things affect us more than we realise. I have been there myself (m/c and ectopic) and am also a very organised person with a resposible job, but I too found myself making mistakes at work sometimes and felt sure that I had done things correctly! 

I hope you dont mind me commenting in this way but my heart went out to you when I read your post. 

Take care and hope you are now feeling a bit more relaxed. xxxxxxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, thank you for your lovely messages. I can't see my doctor till thursday even then I have to phone at 8 to get an appointment. All the receptionist said was 2 of my tests came back with something and the doctor need to see me. 1 of them was the progesterone but she wouldn't tell me anything. Does anyone know what progesterone problems could be?


----------



## urchin

Zero - of course I don't mind you commenting - it's a very big mistake I've made which is going to have consequences - I feel crap about it but it's done now and all I can do is try to sort it out tomorrow. I have spoken to my boss though and she's not cross with me, though it is a blow for all of us :( mostly I just feel like I've let the side down.

FB that's fab news, so glad it's come through so qick for you...will have it all crossed for you on 25th


----------



## Piperette

Sue Dunhym said:


> Pipperette - good luck on entering the 2WW.
> 
> As for me, CD3 and having one heavy period. Do you ever get the urge to loudly announce "I AM BLEEDING HEAVILY FROM MY VAGINA. I DEMAND SYMPATHY FROM YOU ALL"? No? Just me? :D

Fran, that made me laugh sooo much. :)

Oh, and I am on CD20 with another Low. Not ovulated yet, so am not entering 2WW. ;)

scorpiodragon, I'm glad you had a good weekend.

Leilani, lucky you with all your Highs.

cyclura, welcome to the thread.

urchin, sorry to hear about your situation at work.

fluffyblue, great news about your appointment coming through so quickly.

Aclio, can you not ring your GP's practice and ask to be called back by a doctor as you are a bit concerned if the doctor cannot see you until Thursday? They should be able to discuss it with you on the phone.

Hope everyone else who I haven't mentioned is doing fine.


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - sorry to hear the AF got some of you and we didn't get any BFPs before the weekend... but there's always next month, right?

Hedge - I am so so sorry to hear of your ongoing problems, my heart goes out to you.

Aclio - try not to get yourself worked up too much, easier said than done, I am the worst person and convincing myself things are wrong... whatever it is i am sure they will be able to find a solution so try to think of it as a positive step towards achieving your goal. 

I am 3DPO in the 2WW, having got my first peak on Friday. AF is due 27th so I shall try to keep myself busy and NOT symptom spot until then...... :haha:

Also - for any other newbies out there, I wanted to share a real top tip I picked up from the 'older-timers' on here: Once you get your first peak, you don't need to use any more sticks. I have quite a short cycle and so I only had to POAS for 5 days before I got my peak. As the monitor is programmed to automatically give you another 'peak' followed by a 'high' then back to 'low' and so it doesn't matter what you put in there. I have just re-used the same stick from my peak every day and my CBFM is just following the pre-programmed pattern. What this means is I have only used 5 sticks instead of 10 this cycle, which is a godsend considering how expensive they are! 

So thanks for the tip girls :flower:


----------



## Leilani

HappyDaze said:


> Also - for any other newbies out there, I wanted to share a real top tip I picked up from the 'older-timers' on here: Once you get your first peak, you don't need to use any more sticks. I have quite a short cycle and so I only had to POAS for 5 days before I got my peak. As the monitor is programmed to automatically give you another 'peak' followed by a 'high' then back to 'low' and so it doesn't matter what you put in there. I have just re-used the same stick from my peak every day and my CBFM is just following the pre-programmed pattern. What this means is I have only used 5 sticks instead of 10 this cycle, which is a godsend considering how expensive they are!
> 
> So thanks for the tip girls :flower:

Thanks for the tip - I was going to ask about that - I knew I could stick an old stick in - but wasn't sure which day it was on. I bought 60 sticks (hoping I wouldn't need that many) and the 3 boxes all have the same batch number on them, so I'm not worried about each cycle being from just one box.

I'm a little bit over my highs (that's all I've ever had), so much so I now think I'm not ovulating. I read somewhere on here that if you have really light AFs then you're probably not ovulating - the three "real" AFs I've had since coming off the pill have been really light (2 days). I bought the monitor to see what my body is doing - but so far it appears to be doing nothing - other than giving me greasy hair!


----------



## moggymay

We do that with the old stick, wonder though if it would still work if we just ignored the test windows after the peak is spotted?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? good i hope
well cd24 and 6dpo for me and temp rose a little today, sore boobs and feel like sh*t,
woke up and promptly threw up, so think i must have caught one of the kids many bugs they like to bring home, so thinking i might cancel my couselling this morning and go back to bed, so tired and feel sick, got some weird hankerings for breakfast again today same as yesterday, singapore fried rice with peppers and oranges so must be lacking in some vitamins somewhere along the line, got my in depth bloods this week and they are checking for everything.

i also put in old sticks after the peak as like this month it asked me to carry on so that would have been 20 sticks ten after first peak so fed it an old one that was low, cheating i know but as HappyDaze said they are soooo expensive
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well as for me another temperature drop so looks like the b*tch witch will be here tomorrow as suspected... that is it for me.


----------



## moggymay

Sorry SD, means you can focus on your little man and the build up to christmas, he is just old enough to really start noticing the lights and sparklies, he is also young enough that it doesnt become all commercial wit a list of wants as long as your arm. Think my little mogster might be old enough this year to visit Santa...

CD24 here and automatic high so nothing much to report. 

Anyone got any news?

Aclio hope the dragon receptionist lets you get a telephone appt with your GP so you can find out what the progesterone result were..

Fran - hope AF is being kinder to you now, soon be your turn to poas and await the peak

Dont know about everyone else but it is nice to have something to focus on as I am journeying through this ttc lark - poas/high/peak/2ww/poas...


----------



## char63

hiya,
Im 8DPO and had a MASSIVE dip this morning in my tmps, so looks like im out this month. If it stays low, could be a sign of low progesterone??


----------



## Orange Tulip

I am 38 years old and ttc no. 2.

I have a DD who was born at the end of last year (8 months ttc) we managed to conceive after 5 months using the cbfm.

I am conscious that I am not getting any younger :winkwink: therefore this is my first month of using the cbfm again.

Cycles are normally 28-30 days, however last month (not using cbfm) it was 36 days. Could have swore I was pregnant, feeling sick, cramps, gagging at my OH's aftershave :haha: but after doing the tests bfn.

Currently on CD10 and monitor has been showing High since yesterday so going to try and grab OH tonight (not easy with a 10 month old)

My plan is to try EO day until peak and then both.

Had a look at my cycle the month I conceived DD but I had 5 lows, 3 highs and then 2 peaks, then the normal high and low, so no particular pattern.

Hope I can get through this with your support - wishing all of us a BFP soon.

:dust:


----------



## moggymay

Welcome OT :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Welcome orange tulip :flower: I am ttc#1 aged 42! I never felt broody until I was coming up to 41 years old!! Typical of me - always a late starter, only this late start sucks!! Not sure if i am kidding myself but gotta try. 

Good luck for your ttc journey hon. xxxxx


----------



## Orange Tulip

Thank you Moggy May and Zero7.

Great tip Happy Daze regarding the test sticks, will definitely try that this month if I get a peak (fingers crossed).

Zero7 I know how you feel, but I am sure that it will happen for you. I started going down the infertility investigation route and even went to see a consultant who told me my best chance was ivf, little did I know that I was actually pregnant and found out a week later.

There was a lady from my antenatal class who was 41 at the time and had been trying for a year before she conceived and then 5 months after giving birth, she found out that she was expecting again and is due next year. Therefore, there is hope for all of us.

Hope you guys are well and hoping for some BFP this month.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi OT, welcome to the gang.

Period is now almost gone, tomorrow is CD 5, which means time to take clomid again. Here we go again.

My first fertility clinic appt will be on the 16th December. Can anyone give me an idea of what to expect? I've had CD21 tests, I already take clomid, I've had an ultrasound. What else are they going to be able to offer me?


----------



## scorpiodragon

moggymay said:


> Sorry SD, means you can focus on your little man and the build up to christmas, he is just old enough to really start noticing the lights and sparklies, he is also young enough that it doesn't become all commercial wit a list of wants as long as your arm. Think my little mogster might be old enough this year to visit Santa...

Thanks! Yes this is true... my little man last year was only 5 months old and had no issues with Santa, this year however I believe will be very different! Had "Christmas in July" and I could not go near the big bearded man in a red suit! :haha: I cannot wait for Christmas this year like you said he is at that age where he is in awe of the lights and such but not the commercialization of it all just yet! How old is your little guy?
Oh and as for the other stick comment and ignoring the CBFM after your peak, that is what I normally do, unless I remember to feed it old sticks :winkwink: It seems to be okay...

I hope you feel better Hedge! 

Char63 How long is your LP normally? 

Welcome Orange Tulip! There are a few of us on this thread who are shall we say "wiser"? Glad you can join us!

Fran Glad AF is almost done... Too funny as I read your post "time to take clomid again" I thought of the old commercial "time to make the doughnuts..." :haha: Do you guys know that old Dunkin Doughnuts commercial? Every morning he gets up and says that line... Just makes me think, here we go again... Anyways! As for your appointment I don't know I would assume they would prescribe you progesterone or something for your LP?

As for me not much, awaiting AF, started spotting so she should be here tomorrow morning with a vengence...


----------



## zero7

They will prob suggest an FSH test, an HSG and a test on your oh's sperm. Can't think of anything else off the top of my head, but there may be more! xx


----------



## moggymay

As far as I know it depends on how long you have been trying, where you live and how old you are - also what policy your health authority has! Assuming you are under 35 and have been trying unsuccessfully for 12 months or more then the next step if they and you want to take it will be IUI or IVF. How are hubbies swimmers? If theyre good and you are in theory able to concieve just arent then its likely they will put your forward for IVF, if hubbies swimmers are semi skimmed - ie lots of em but only half of them with any spark then they may go for IUI and give the sperm a wash and send the good ones in IYKWIM. Locally to us the next stage after clomid etc assuming IUI wouldnt help is to go to Bourne Hall near Papworth - https://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/
Each time we have gotten towards this stage of the fertility clinic we have discovered we are pregnant ourselves. Given the timing of your appt and your cycle think you may be preggers in 2009 still Fran - FX'd xx


----------



## moggymay

zero7 said:


> They will prob suggest an FSH test, an HSG and a test on your oh's sperm. Can't think of anything else off the top of my head, but there may be more! xx

Sorry this would be what happens after these tests but they get the ball rolling for all together as the wait can be long depending how lucky you are with hospitals etc near you.

SD - my little man was 2 in july so he is gearing up for his last non-commercial christmas. Bought him a magnet nativity book so we can explain a bit about why we have christmas etc. He had a board book last year with purple velvet cloaks on the kings/wise men he loved it!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. I'm fairly new to the CBFM and wondered if I can join the (massive) gang? I am a bit confused. I had a MC on 2nd Nov so am presently CD16. I did a HPT 4 days later and it was negative so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M then. So it thinks I am CD12. Impatient - I know!!

Anyhoo, have poas everyday for 6 days and still low. Getting fed up watching it think and then say low. Just wondered if you think my impatience may have affected it? Although surely it would say high if I had any HcG left? Grrrr! Just want a high or a peak. We're not even trying this month so imagine what I'll be like the month after that!!

Good luck all - hope you all get BFPs soon!


----------



## urchin

Ay up and welcome OT - i'm another oldie, just turned 40 and ttc#1 so you're in good company.

Fran, our first appointment at the fertility centre involved the dr asking a whole load of questions then referring mr urch for a taddy test and me for an hsg
He put us stright through for IVF because of my age, but as you're just a wee sprite I expect they will wait for the results to come back before deciding on their next course of action.

If you have had any tests at all (taddies, 21 day progesterone, thyroid etc), take the results with you, it will speed things up.
The other thing they might refer you for is a laproscopy - if you haven't had one in the last few years.

The other thing you need to know is you are only eligable for NHS funding for IVF (if you need it) if:
You are under 40
Neither you nore Mr Dunhym already have children
Neither of you smoke
You have been trying for 12 months to get pregnant

What you get then is a postcode lottery - the guidelines are that couples should be offered 3 attempts, in practice few do - in Brum it's only 1 :(

As for me - another High, meh
today is CD14, my peaks are usually CD13 & 14 ......so am not sure what's going on :shrug: either I'm not gonna oscillate this month or the MC has messed up my cycles - I watch and learn


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> As far as I know it depends on how long you have been trying, where you live and how old you are - also what policy your health authority has! Assuming you are under 35 and have been trying unsuccessfully for 12 months or more then the next step if they and you want to take it will be IUI or IVF. How are hubbies swimmers? If theyre good and you are in theory able to concieve just arent then its likely they will put your forward for IVF, if hubbies swimmers are semi skimmed - ie lots of em but only half of them with any spark then they may go for IUI and give the sperm a wash and send the good ones in IYKWIM. Locally to us the next stage after clomid etc assuming IUI wouldnt help is to go to Bourne Hall near Papworth - https://www.bourn-hall-clinic.co.uk/
> Each time we have gotten towards this stage of the fertility clinic we have discovered we are pregnant ourselves. Given the timing of your appt and your cycle think you may be preggers in 2009 still Fran - FX'd xx

Cheers m'dear. Husband has had his sperm tested and they are superman sperm - good motility, good morphology and where the normal level is 22million, he had 77million. So no worries there.



Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi all. I'm fairly new to the CBFM and wondered if I can join the (massive) gang? I am a bit confused. I had a MC on 2nd Nov so am presently CD16. I did a HPT 4 days later and it was negative so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M then. So it thinks I am CD12. Impatient - I know!!
> 
> Anyhoo, have poas everyday for 6 days and still low. Getting fed up watching it think and then say low. Just wondered if you think my impatience may have affected it? Although surely it would say high if I had any HcG left? Grrrr! Just want a high or a peak. We're not even trying this month so imagine what I'll be like the month after that!!
> 
> Good luck all - hope you all get BFPs soon!

Hey there. Do I know you? ;)

The CBFM doesn't measure HcG so that wouldn't necessarily affect whether you're getting highs or lows. The thing is, because you've pressed the button when it wasn't the start of your cycle, it's going to be a bit buggered up for the next cycle when it's going to try to predict when you ovulate based on previous readings, and also when it should ask you for sticks. I'd suggest that when your next cycle starts you reset it completely. It's a pain, I know, but the readings it gives aren't going to be accurate otherwise. 



urchin said:


> Ay up and welcome OT - i'm another oldie, just turned 40 and ttc#1 so you're in good company.
> 
> Fran, our first appointment at the fertility centre involved the dr asking a whole load of questions then referring mr urch for a taddy test and me for an hsg
> He put us stright through for IVF because of my age, but as you're just a wee sprite I expect they will wait for the results to come back before deciding on their next course of action.
> 
> If you have had any tests at all (taddies, 21 day progesterone, thyroid etc), take the results with you, it will speed things up.
> The other thing they might refer you for is a laproscopy - if you haven't had one in the last few years.
> 
> The other thing you need to know is you are only eligable for NHS funding for IVF (if you need it) if:
> You are under 40
> Neither you nore Mr Dunhym already have children
> Neither of you smoke
> You have been trying for 12 months to get pregnant
> 
> What you get then is a postcode lottery - the guidelines are that couples should be offered 3 attempts, in practice few do - in Brum it's only 1 :(
> 
> As for me - another High, meh
> today is CD14, my peaks are usually CD13 & 14 ......so am not sure what's going on :shrug: either I'm not gonna oscillate this month or the MC has messed up my cycles - I watch and learn

We both meet all those four criteria. They'll really offer IVF after 12 months? I thought you had to wait 2 years. I will definitely be taking the print-out results of all our tests with me.

On the plus side, the place we're going (Queen Charlotte's in Hammersmith) is a specialist maternity hospital, so they do at least know what they're doing.


----------



## hedgewitch

welcome OT,
we are a good bunch on here and we welcome you to the mad house,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi all. I'm fairly new to the CBFM and wondered if I can join the (massive) gang? I am a bit confused. I had a MC on 2nd Nov so am presently CD16. I did a HPT 4 days later and it was negative so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M then. So it thinks I am CD12. Impatient - I know!!
> 
> Anyhoo, have poas everyday for 6 days and still low. Getting fed up watching it think and then say low. Just wondered if you think my impatience may have affected it? Although surely it would say high if I had any HcG left? Grrrr! Just want a high or a peak. We're not even trying this month so imagine what I'll be like the month after that!!
> 
> Good luck all - hope you all get BFPs soon!

another welcome yey i love it when we get new members, again welcome to the madhouse,xx


----------



## moggymay

Morning all CD25 here and 2DPO, missed Bding on the final high as little mogster up all night1 He had earache bless him and every hour or half hour he was awake and crying. Long day today as we have TT's and hubby has to go oop norf for a meeting near Blackpool so he gets an overnighter with sleep and I will likely get another broken night! Least it takes my mind off the 2ww!

Fran sounds like you guys will be ideal candidates for IVF and also like you near a good centre for it, have you checked out their info to see what sort of wait you would be looking at? Also might give you an idea of questions etc to ask at the appt. Friedns of ours who went on the list in October have their first cycle in January with the hormones etc on the cycle before, very exciting.

How are the newbies doing? Good I hope.

Lambs - think you may cause yourself more heartache having pressed m at the wrong time as CBFM cannot get to know you unless you follow the guidance notes. You have to press m on day one of AF as this is the start of the cycle. Shouldnt worry that you have pressed it early as you wont be the first, however you will need to do the reset before next cycle. AFAIK it can take a cycle or two to get back to your usual pattern and this is what cbfm will get to know in order to help you BD at the right time.

Look forward to reading everyones news later when mogster has his nap - I hope...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I know it's a bit contrary but if they offer IVF I'm not sure I'd want to take it straight away. Do you think that would be a problem? I want to get pregnant, of course I do, I just think maybe I should give mother nature more than 11 cycles to get it right. I'm 30 years old, time is not pressing on me so much. 

Then again, I don't know if I want to put myself through 6 more months of disappointment before we inevitably do go for IVF. I dunno.


----------



## Orange Tulip

Hope everyone is well today.

Thank you to everyone for your warm welcome :hugs:

Welcome Lamburai1703, I just recently joined the gang so we are both newbies at the moment.

Well I am on CD 11 and monitor is displaying High (hoping to get a peak by the weekend) we'll wait and see.

Nice to learn that there are a few "wiser" friends on here and that I am in good company.

SD - I was offered ivf after fertility investigations, was surprised that they didn't want to try other avenues leaving ivf as a last resort but the consultant just said that he felt that we should try this first. I know that I didn't need it in the end and maybe your miracle will happen too. 

Well I was woken at 11.30pm by my DD who then wanted to play and didn't go to sleep until 2am - so just a little bit tired this morning.

My DD will be 1 on 25th December so this will be her first Christmas as well as her first birthday (this should be a non-commercial Christmas as you could give her a cardboard box and it would keep her occupied for at least 20 minutes) :haha:


----------



## Orange Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> I know it's a bit contrary but if they offer IVF I'm not sure I'd want to take it straight away. Do you think that would be a problem? I want to get pregnant, of course I do, I just think maybe I should give mother nature more than 11 cycles to get it right. I'm 30 years old, time is not pressing on me so much.
> 
> Then again, I don't know if I want to put myself through 6 more months of disappointment before we inevitably do go for IVF. I dunno.

SD I completely understand how you feel. If they offer IVF and you are not ready to take it straight away, it might be worth speaking to the Consultant to see what your options are, maybe there is something more low key that you / they can try in the meantime. Also not sure once you are referred for IVF how long you would actually have to wait for treatment. Sorry I know this is not much help but some of the gang seemed pretty clued up to the process.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I know it's a bit contrary but if they offer IVF I'm not sure I'd want to take it straight away. Do you think that would be a problem? I want to get pregnant, of course I do, I just think maybe I should give mother nature more than 11 cycles to get it right. I'm 30 years old, time is not pressing on me so much.
> 
> Then again, I don't know if I want to put myself through 6 more months of disappointment before we inevitably do go for IVF. I dunno.

The main thing I think is to know what options you have and then choose which one suits you best and the timescale which you prefer. We saw the FS a short while ago and due to having little mogster we arent entitled to IVF on the NHS, however the FS did hint this may be an option way down the line if we were still unsuccessful. We are of the opinion that we conceived mogster ourselves eventually, we have had a mc so we can do it it is just a case of waiting for mother nature to do her thing and to use what minimally invasive assistance we can.

I had mogster when i was 31, we were the third youngest in our antenatal class which ranged from 21-48, since the babies were born we still see each other every week and we have more babies on the way. We have experienced 7 mc between us and there is one 8 month old little girl to accompany the two year olds. Our experiences of ttc range from 3months - the youngest right through to IUI and IVF, the oldest mother conceived naturally as did 10/11 of us. From our experiecnes of ttc, pregnancy, birth and now parenthod I have learned that we are all different and our bodies react differently. The next baby due was conceived the first month they decided to try for baby 2, amongst the rest of us there are 2 preggers, 4 actively trying and one with a decision to make re embryos they have stored.

I think once you know your otions fully and the timescales involved you can make a decision, after all if they say IVF is the best route for you but it has a 6 month waiting list then you can go on the list knowing that if mother nature has plans for you to conceive sooner then you will but if not then you are top of the list by the time you are read to go for IVF. You know your body and you are one of the frankest ladies on here - i a very good way - so one you have all the info you will be able to make the right decision for you and Mr D


----------



## moggymay

Sorry Fran pressed send before I was ready, meant to say go with what you think is right for you, whether or not it seems rational to the consultant and Mr D, it is your body and only you can make the decision about when it feels right to intervene :hugs:


----------



## jenjen100

Advice please!
I'm fairly new to this thread and am planning to start using CBFM next week. About a week before i get period I have a week of heavy spotting so think it's going to be difficult to tell when to start monitor and which day is day 1! (Sorry I know it's a bit TMI!)
Is there a vitimin I can take that might help with this? Or any other suggestions would be much appreciated!
Thanks girls! Jenny x


----------



## char63

Hllo and welcome JenJen,
There is vitamin B100 complx which is supposed to lessen the spotting and lenghen the luteal phase. Ive also started it because of spotting before period, but have only been taking it for about 2 weeks, so not sure if it has worked for me yet or not. There is a HUGE thread on here which xplains a lot more about it.


----------



## moggymay

jenjen100 said:


> Advice please!
> I'm fairly new to this thread and am planning to start using CBFM next week. About a week before i get period I have a week of heavy spotting so think it's going to be difficult to tell when to start monitor and which day is day 1! (Sorry I know it's a bit TMI!)
> Is there a vitimin I can take that might help with this? Or any other suggestions would be much appreciated!
> Thanks girls! Jenny x

When AF finally starts how long is it?


----------



## Megg33k

ACLIO - Your progesterone could be low, which might lead them to the conclusion that you didn't ovulate. Of course, it doesn't mean you didn't for sure, but that might be their concern.

Fran - My FS tried to push me to IVF. Explaining that I was only 28 and hadn't been trying THAT long didn't help. She flat out said that IVF was the quickest way for me to have a baby. She also told me I would have to lose more weight first, soy would make me infertile, and I was so stressed that I might need a psychiatrist. Instead, I ovulated a few days after seeing her and got my :bfp: 7 days after that. So, there you have it. Don't let a FS push you into rushing things if you don't feel you need it just yet.

Sam - Your news is breaking my heart. If you need to talk about any of it, please track me down! :hugs:


----------



## Capsicum

I hope you don't mind but I still lurk here because this was just about the only thread I posted to when I joined a few months ago and I'm interested in what's happening with you ladies.

Fran - I had a similar viewpoint to you. I was referred to a fertility clinic and although they put us down straightaway on the waiting list for IVF I was like: "woooooah - hold your horses" - even at the age of 36. I wanted to see whether any of the potential procedures would work naturally. They were very open to this. After all the usual blood tests and OH sperm tests I then had two procedures; a HSG and something called a hysteroscopy (not to be confused with a hysterectomy!). Less than one month after the hysteroscopy I fell pregnant (using the CBFM of course). Find out all your options but don't be rushed into anything (check that you wouldn't be forfeiting anything if you "waited", but I'm sure you wouldn't).


----------



## FBbaby

hello, 
Well AF finally got me yesterday evening after my temp had gone up, just on time for my birthday! The thing is, I am really pleased. Since the m/c, I have had growing concerns about my ovarian reserve/egg quality as light periods and early ovuation are symptoms of the condition (POF). I knew I wasn't pg this cycle, so with no sign of AF, I started to worry that it was my first missed AF that would have made the diagnostic even more pausible. Well, AF came with a vengeance and for the first time since the m/c, it is a real proper cramping with heavy flow one and I couldn't be happier! I am getting the tests done on Friday, so will get confirmation then, but for the first time in 2-3 cycles, I am feeling really positive again. Hope the results won't shatter them again.

Fran, I agree with everyone, in the end, it is your decision. Criteria for access to IUI/IVF is different for every health authorities/pcts. In mine, you get up to 6 unstimulated IUI before you are considered for IVF, unless there are obvious reasons why IUI won't work. The pathway is as follow: cd3 and cd21 (7 days before period due) + sperm tests to be done before first appt with specialist. Specialist will review results, refer for diagnostics tests, and decide on treatment depending on results. IVF will be last resort. If all results are normal and you fall under unexplained, the wait is 3 years before accessing IUI/IVF. However, waiting time from referral to IVF to start of treatment is under 18 weeks. Elligibility depend on age, previous treatment, no children on either side. You are entitled to 2 cycles, including 2 frozen cycles. Hope you find your consultant supportive and informative.

jenjen, welcome to the thread, cd1 is the day the real flow starts. 

Meg, lovely to see you, hope all is going well for you.

SD, has AF decided to show and we are cycle buddies again, or are you still in the 2ww?

Urchin, hope the rest of the week is going better. Cross fingers for your peak in the next couple of days.

Good luck to all the sleep deprived mums!


----------



## jenjen100

moggymay said:


> jenjen100 said:
> 
> 
> Advice please!
> I'm fairly new to this thread and am planning to start using CBFM next week. About a week before i get period I have a week of heavy spotting so think it's going to be difficult to tell when to start monitor and which day is day 1! (Sorry I know it's a bit TMI!)
> Is there a vitimin I can take that might help with this? Or any other suggestions would be much appreciated!
> Thanks girls! Jenny x
> 
> When AF finally starts how long is it?Click to expand...

It lasts 7 days. Thanks for your help


----------



## fuzzylu

CD14 for me today and my 2nd high of the cycle. this is quite early for me to get a high in the cycle. im wondering if the metformin is helping slightly. although just cos ive an early high doesnt mean i will have an early peak.
have been refered to a fertility specilist first appointment is on the 4th of december, keeping my fingers crossed they will px clomid:shrug:
DH has to do a sample on friday so no:sex: for us. not good really as if i get a peak between now and then will mean we are out again this month.
on a plus not DH has been very supportive, he really doesnt understand about PCOS or even how complicated TTC can be, but he is trying his best!

never thought TTC would be this hard. if one more person asks when are we having children im likely to hit them very hard lol

good luck to everyone

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks guys, very useful information. I sometimes forget I'm allowed to ask questions as well as answering them! I appreciate the comprehensive answers. And Su B and Megg, nice to see you again :)

I won't be pressured into anything, I'm not that sort of a person. I guess I'll go in with an open mind and see what they say.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey FB. Good news about the full-on AF, I reckon you are nowhere near POF yet. Praise be the bleed!


----------



## moggymay

jenjen100 said:


> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jenjen100 said:
> 
> 
> Advice please!
> I'm fairly new to this thread and am planning to start using CBFM next week. About a week before i get period I have a week of heavy spotting so think it's going to be difficult to tell when to start monitor and which day is day 1! (Sorry I know it's a bit TMI!)
> Is there a vitimin I can take that might help with this? Or any other suggestions would be much appreciated!
> Thanks girls! Jenny x
> 
> When AF finally starts how long is it?Click to expand...
> 
> It lasts 7 days. Thanks for your helpClick to expand...

Would say day 1 and pressing m would be when AF starts proper for those 7 days, also would say it is worth seeing your doc if you are spotting so long before AF as if you did get lucky it sounds as if the progesterone levels are too low to sustain the pregnancy - they can help you sort this out so LP is a good length to allow full implantation.

Fran - you go girl!:hugs:

Mogster due a nap shortly, hes having his lunch now. Think I might have one too:sleep:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just about to go pick up my little guy from his morning play group and decided to pop on to say a quick hello! 

Went to my GP this morning for a routine yearly check up and talked to her about TTC, the miscarriages, the chemicals, the stress frustration and lack of motivation in general and she thinks I am going crazy... only a little... she believes I am a little depressed. Which I think I maybe am and I am finally feeling up to admitting! Ugh it is so hard to explain how I feel... I was the type of person who doesn't believe in depression, and thinks you should be able to pull yourself out of anything... but now here I sit on the other side and well I am in a rut to say the least and I need help! So I am going to go and have a talk with a cognitive therapist about everything and she has also prescribed an anti depressant which I am hesitant in taking but part of me really just wants to be me again... Feel like I just haven't been myself since the MC. Apparently the one she prescribed is okay with pregnancy, but that I should notify her when I am so she can make adjustments etc. So that is that... I feel weird about it, like I shouldn't be depressed, I have a wonderful life, a fantastic husband and beautiful son, but I don't know it is just there... I know DH will be happy about me going to talk to someone etc. as he has been telling me for months now that I am not me... I guess I had to "hit rock bottom" so to speak to really realize it myself... Geezzz sorry for blahness in my post! Not totally TTC related... sorry to dump that on you girls, but I know beside DH I won't be telling anyone! Thanks for listening!

FBaby on CD1 again with you, looks like we are cycle buddies again :happydance:


----------



## moggymay

SD -:hugs:


----------



## ewok111

haven't posted for a while because been away with hubby. Currently on day 7 of my cycle and monitor is on low, my last chance to get pregnant this month before dh goes to afgan so im really hoping someone out there gives us some good luck this month, although im slowly loosing any pma that I had all those months ago!!

Scorpio Dragon, I have been reading your posts and they honestly sound like they are coming from my mouth. Our stories are quite similar. Since my mmc in june I have not been myslef at all, its like all the personality has been sucked out of me and all thats left is a zombie obsessed with getting pregnant again. I have thought about speaking to the gp about ? depression but keep trying to tell myself that I will feel better soon. I just feel like the only way I will feel better is to be pregnant again. I read about ur friend being pregnant. My best mate also told me that she was pregnant the day I had my D&C and I was so bitter and jealous. I am still like it now if im honest, although happy for her at the same time. When she went for her 20 week scan she phoned to say that she was dissapointed because she was having a girl and wanted a boy!! Honestly most people who concieve straight away have no idea how lucky they are! 

Hope we get some BFP's on here soon to give us all a bit of hope. My ferility clinic appt came through, but cant attend it as hubby is away at the time and they want to see us together. Anyone testing soon?


----------



## FBbaby

SD, Ewok, I also can so relate to your words. I too haven't felt the same since m/c, and I am starting to understand why OH's instinct is to try not to talk too much about it because he thinks the more we do, the more it makes baby real and part of our life, and the more it gets me down. 

I thought I had been through the ups and downs of ttc when trying for my boy, but it never got to that stage. I of course cannot say whether I would feel any different was I still trying and not had a m/c, probably so, but I can't help but feel that it has had some other impact on my mood because no matter how much I tell myself that there was a reason for it to end when it did, I can't totally get rid of the elation I felt during the -short- time I thought I was going to have a baby. 

SD, I think your friend's situation and behaviour, the anniversary this week-end, and AF showing up has meant that it has been harder to hide the feelings you have been fighting all this time. I think it is an excellent idea to see a cognitive therapist. I've considered doing myself, I really believe that is the best therapy to learn to cope with hardship. As for the antidepressants, if it is going to help you regain a bit of pma, than surely it is a good thing. 

Don't want to dampen the forum and worry the newbies, many come and move on quickly, but i think a few of us -including some newbies- are having a harder time and only have this forum to find real sympathy as many in the 'real world' have no idea what it is to struggle with conception. It might look worse here, but it is only because a number of us have decided to invest in the cbfm after months of not getting a bfp in the first place. 

:hugs: to you SD and Ewok


----------



## ewok111

Thanks FB, my hubby is the same as urs he would rather not talk about it, im sure he just wants me back to my normal self because i have been a right miserable cow the last few months lol!! I go through ups and downs and like you I try to tell myself that the mmc happened for a reason, on other days however I get really bitter because of my job I am surrounded with mothers who are taking drugs, not wanting to be pregnant, or having recurrend abortions on a daily basis and I just think that the world is a messed up place at times!!! 

On a more positive note I spent a small fortune in La Senza yesterday getting some nice underwear for us to enjoy this month ;) Im on a mission this month to do everything i possibly can to get my bfp lol, any suggestions?


----------



## moggymay

ewok - will he still be here for the xmas ball? If you are at Brize they always have a fab do there, give the undies a good work out and get glammed up in your ball gown at the same time! What will he do out there? Hubby did Iraq but we are fortunate he is very unlikely to go to Afghan although friend of ours is due to go to Middle East soon for Afghan air support...Fingers crossed for you to get lucky this month - and a BFP :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

We need a bfp!!!! Anyone???


----------



## ewok111

hi moggymay, think you asked where i was before and i haven't got round to replying. Im at Benson, and hubby will be away for the ball :growlmad: but think im gonna go with the girls anyway! Are you at brize? DH will be on the helicopters out there for about 3 months so I really really want a bfp this month, under pressure!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

ewok111 said:


> haven't posted for a while because been away with hubby. Currently on day 7 of my cycle and monitor is on low, my last chance to get pregnant this month before dh goes to afgan so im really hoping someone out there gives us some good luck this month, although im slowly loosing any pma that I had all those months ago!!
> 
> Scorpio Dragon, I have been reading your posts and they honestly sound like they are coming from my mouth. Our stories are quite similar. Since my mmc in june I have not been myslef at all, its like all the personality has been sucked out of me and all thats left is a zombie obsessed with getting pregnant again. I have thought about speaking to the gp about ? depression but keep trying to tell myself that I will feel better soon. I just feel like the only way I will feel better is to be pregnant again. I read about ur friend being pregnant. My best mate also told me that she was pregnant the day I had my D&C and I was so bitter and jealous. I am still like it now if im honest, although happy for her at the same time. When she went for her 20 week scan she phoned to say that she was dissapointed because she was having a girl and wanted a boy!! Honestly most people who concieve straight away have no idea how lucky they are!
> 
> Hope we get some BFP's on here soon to give us all a bit of hope. My ferility clinic appt came through, but cant attend it as hubby is away at the time and they want to see us together. Anyone testing soon?

I am so sorry about your miscarriage, did your friend know about it when she told you she was pregnant? Poor you, I would have been so hurt and angry at her! Most people I find just don't "get it" until it happens to them I guess. I feel the same way, I still think that once I get pregnant again I will be okay, but in the back of my mind I am not so sure that will be the case and the overwhelming feeling I am having each month just makes it harder and harder... so I guess here I am :shrug: Thanks for sharing your story, I hope we can lean on each other and feel better soon! PMA right?! You will get your BFP before DH goes to Afgan!!

xxx


----------



## ewok111

thanks SD for the PMA I feel better for talking to you guys already, ur right nobody else seems to get it, people sympathise but don't truly understand why ur still feeling rubbish after such a long time!! My best mate just said im sorry to tell u this but im pregnant. Whenever I look at her perfect baby bump I can't help but think I would be about to have my baby by now. We certainly can lean on each other for some support. Maybee this month with be our month, fingers crossed. Good luck everyone. xxxxx


----------



## moggymay

ewok - we were at Brize, currently Wyton and off to Abbey Wood next year. All good fun, my son would be in heaven at Benson, he loves :plane: but his fave are helicoptors. closest he gets here are the Air Ambulance and the police chopper! Friend of ours in the local chief inspector so he puts the lights on his car on sometimes (no noise) just to make him smile! Glad you are going to be having fun at the ball, hoping you will get your BFP before OH goes but if you dont you can get very merry at the ball! Never been to one at Benson but any flying station has a fab time - the support bases are not so lively, think its the lack of airmen! The xmas ball in the OM here is a little dull in comparison, shame we cant pick a station to go to the ball at like Cinderella - we could gate crash Cyprus!!:happydance:

Is anyone in the final week of the 2ww or anywhere near a testing point? Planning to hold out til December before I test as AF would be due very end of November and testing early makes me uneasy, if I dont know I cant get my hopes up only to have them dashed again - been there done that and didnt enjoy it one little bit!:nope:

Hedge could you put the clearblue wonders pompoms and cheer squad on again, they make me smile:hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

FBbaby said:


> SD, Ewok, I also can so relate to your words. I too haven't felt the same since m/c, and I am starting to understand why OH's instinct is to try not to talk too much about it because he thinks the more we do, the more it makes baby real and part of our life, and the more it gets me down.
> 
> I thought I had been through the ups and downs of ttc when trying for my boy, but it never got to that stage. I of course cannot say whether I would feel any different was I still trying and not had a m/c, probably so, but I can't help but feel that it has had some other impact on my mood because no matter how much I tell myself that there was a reason for it to end when it did, I can't totally get rid of the elation I felt during the -short- time I thought I was going to have a baby.
> 
> SD, I think your friend's situation and behaviour, the anniversary this week-end, and AF showing up has meant that it has been harder to hide the feelings you have been fighting all this time. I think it is an excellent idea to see a cognitive therapist. I've considered doing myself, I really believe that is the best therapy to learn to cope with hardship. As for the antidepressants, if it is going to help you regain a bit of pma, than surely it is a good thing.
> 
> Don't want to dampen the forum and worry the newbies, many come and move on quickly, but i think a few of us -including some newbies- are having a harder time and only have this forum to find real sympathy as many in the 'real world' have no idea what it is to struggle with conception. It might look worse here, but it is only because a number of us have decided to invest in the cbfm after months of not getting a bfp in the first place.
> 
> :hugs: to you SD and Ewok

Thanks FBaby, it means a lot what you said, I think you are right everything came to a head this month... I hope that the anti depressants and therapy help... I know it can't hurt! I think you are right having a miscarriage really changes you, and no matter how much you tell yourself there was a reason for it to end, it is still very difficult. I hope it gets better for you (as well as Ewok and myself)... and everyone feeling overwhelmed and having a hard time TTC. 

Like you said FBaby, don't mean to dampen the thread, just that it is much easier talking to you girls about this than anyone IRL. I hope you understand!
Thanks!


----------



## scorpiodragon

moggymay said:


> We need a bfp!!!! Anyone???

SERIOUSLY! we need some :bfp:'s for our CBFM thread!! We also need some :happydance: and :headspin: and :yipee: and maybe a little :wohoo:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Moggmay. I know I may have upset the CBFM with my eager button pressing, but after 2 MC's I just wanted to play with the damn thing! It was gathering dust! The reason I "tricked" it on that day is because I "usually" have 32-35 day cycles but the MCs have put me back to O'ing 4 days late. Make sense? Who knows! It thinks I am day 13 now (I am CD17) so not expecting to get a high for a few days perhaps. 

Lambs - think you may cause yourself more heartache having pressed m at the wrong time as CBFM cannot get to know you unless you follow the guidance notes. You have to press m on day one of AF as this is the start of the cycle. Shouldnt worry that you have pressed it early as you wont be the first, however you will need to do the reset before next cycle. AFAIK it can take a cycle or two to get back to your usual pattern and this is what cbfm will get to know in order to help you BD at the right time.

Look forward to reading everyones news later when mogster has his nap - I hope...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh - the second half of that was meant to be a quote - not sure I did that right so sorry if I confused anyone!


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

CD22 for me today and another Low. Still waiting for a my Highs and Peaks. I hope this cycle won't be a repeat of the last one - just to remind you I ov on CD46.

Keep your fingers crossed for me for an earlier Ov please, ladies.
:flower:


----------



## zero7

Piperette said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> CD22 for me today and another Low. Still waiting for a my Highs and Peaks. I hope this cycle won't be a repeat of the last one - just to remind you I ov on CD46.
> 
> Keep your fingers crossed for me for an earlier Ov please, ladies.
> :flower:

FX'd for you honey!! xxxx


----------



## klcuk3

Evening ladies..... well I'm in 2WW at the moment and feeling bleurgh! Mainly cos I have a cold coming on and just had manic long day at work :( 

Am only 4-5dpo but tried hard this month over highs and peaks so fingers crossed lol!! I don't like waiting so this time of month is always a drag....trying to maintain PMA just need to shake blooming cold now xx


----------



## KnitWit

Evening ladies, just had a hell of alot of catching up to do! Im finally on cd1 properly now after 5 days of spotting.. 
I noticed a few posts about spotting before a period - is it a bad thing? It's annoying since it drags on so long but does it indicate a potential problem? 

Im still waiting on my next batch of sticks to arrive, hope they get here in time! OH and i have decided if this cycle is another disappointment we'll go chat to the gp in the new year. 

Sorry to hear some of you are feeling a bit depressed at the moment. At times it can be a long and difficult journey we're on but hopefully we'll have some good news on this thread soon!


----------



## mrs C

Hi all. It seems like everyone is having a rough time. I have been trying to stay positive but it is getting hard. On cd 7 and hoping this is my month. I have not had a miscarriage but I can commiserate about insensitive people. One of the girls I work with who became pregnant accidentally around the time we started to try was talking about how un-joyous she is about this pregnancy! I had a hard time not saying something rude. It doesn't help that I am a maternity nurse and it is getting harder to be around people having babies all the time.


----------



## Leilani

CD17 here - and surprise surprise another high!

In the past 10 days I've decided I was ovulating too early (ruled that out), ovulating too late (yet to be discovered), or not ovulating at all! If I don't get a peak in the next couple of days, I'll........ Well not sure what I'll do - keep POAS and cursing the monitor.

I went to the chemists and the health stores yesterday to check out their wares. I have a shopping list of pills I'll get for my next cycle. EPO, Vitex, Vit B Complex, Co Enzyme Q10 and I think there was something else - but can't remember. Oh a bbt thermometer.


----------



## pinkflamingo

hi ladies,
Quick question re CBFM....I am on second month of using it, so wondered how many high days should I expect before a peak? Last month I had a fair few but this month I am on CD 17 and not had any yet. I peaked on CD21 last month and so wondered whether there was a likelyhood that this would happen again but that I would just get fewer high days?
I have read some women have lows and then straight to peak. I would like some warning though!!
Thanks


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Pinkflamingo - the monitor bases it's results on previous cycles, so I think you will get less highs in future cycles, as it gets to know your pattern better so that it can pinpoint it down to just a few days of fertility.
Good luck - hope you get your high soon (followed by a peak of course :))

Me - 5DPO, nothing to report...


----------



## ewok111

Hi ladies, good morning to you all.

Moggy may thanks for ur message, I wish we could all go to the ball in Cyprus would be a bit different to the OM here lol! 

Sorry for being a bit miserable yesterday everyone was just having a bit of a low day, feeling a bit more motivated this am. Got my first hight today cd8, really confused because every other month my highs have been 2 or 3 days later than this. What do you think, am I gonna ov early or will i just get a few more highs than usuall? :wacko: Anyone want to be cycle buddies? Can't wait for our next BFP who is next to test? :hugs: to FB and SD hope ur both feeling a bit better today too. xx


----------



## moggymay

3/4dpo here so not testing for a long time!

Okay have decided today is going to be a happy day! Actually found a book left here yesterday by a neighbour when we watched her daughter. My little mogster wanted to read it - me to read it to him and it had this

"todays a happy day, with lots of lovely things to do and giggly games to play!"

Anyone got highs or peaks today as you guys can play the giggly games and we can all do lots of lovely things! 

PMA! :happydance: PMA! :headspin: PMA! :yipee: PMA! :happydance: PMA! :headspin: PMA! :yipee: PMA! :happydance: PMA! :headspin: PMA! :yipee:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Couldnt find the cheerleading smileys but this should raise a smile and if not this one will.....







:flasher:








.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? its still gale force winds here and raining too very very stormy, been like this for a week now, a lot of damage done to the local area

well for me it cd 26, 8dpo, and chart gone triphasic apparently, implantation registering as cd 23?? well its also given me 77points for pregnancy but to be honest i don't think we will get a sticky one as luteal phase too short, got the sore boobs, weird tummy feelings, nausea etc etc.
really sound awful for saying this but i actually avoided bd'ing around ov this month with late ovulation readjusting my cycle so that chart says that if i was pregnant baby would be due on Lilly-Mayes birthday which at this moment in time is too much to handle, god i feel so selfish!! you would think i'd be over the moon really wouldn't you, hope everyone is well
xxxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam - :hugs::hugs:


----------



## char63

Morning ladies,
Im 10 DPO today and have had a massive dip in temps. I dont know for sure, but I am thinking that this could be the sign of low progesterone. I am suspecting the low progesterone cos of the spotting 5 days before AF.
Gotta go get a transvaginal scan thingy done on Monday to make sure I got no probs there, but after having it done, is it a bit premature for me to go to the Dr with this?


----------



## ACLIO

Morning ladies, I got my test results back!!!
They are defo showing PCOS, he's given me a print out of the results but I can't make head nor tale of it. I've been referred to a specialist and I've just booked my appointment online for Wednesday 16th December at 9.30am. I feel really down, I knew I had PCOS diagnosed when I was 15 but stupidly I thought I would grow out of it or the pill would get rid of it. I need chocolate, although I'm so bloated at the moment I dare not eat a thing :(


----------



## ACLIO

Sam, I've got my fingers crossed for you. How's your back has the MS settled? xx


----------



## moggymay

ACLIO - dont worry!!! PCOS doesnt mean you wont have a baby. If they suspect PCOS when you see the FS ask if you can have a HSG - this is an xray of your tubes and they insert a dye solution to enable them to see your tubes arent blocked by the pcos. Slightly uncomfortable sensation but worth it. I had one in Sept 06 and fell pregnant the next cycle, I know of so many people this has happened to, its almost like giving your tubes a flush out helps you get pregnant. If they confirm pcos is the cause of the infertility they will work out which symptom of pcos in particular is the problem. It is quite possible you will be able to concieve naturally as many do, equally it means you may be put forward for IVF, really depends which part of pcos causes you a problem and how they are able to treat it. 

(Saw this and wanted to respond but we were just off out, in the time I have typed this my son has his right welly on his left foot and his jumper on inside out and upside down. He is so proud of himslef that it seems almost mean to laugh) :winkwink:


----------



## ACLIO

Moggymay - Thank you, the tests showed I'm not ovulating and the GP said he's not allowed to prescribe Clomid hence the referral. I do have alot of the symptoms of PCOS. Thank you for the advice regarding the flush out I will defo ask on the 16th. My DH came in with me bless him. I just feel like I'm letting him down. I know I've not been ttc as long as some of you ladies. You all need a medal from the queen xxx


----------



## ACLIO

ps it's a good job you noticed the wellies on the wrong foot. Bless him he must be at the independent stage wanting to do everything himself


----------



## moggymay

ACLIO said:


> ps it's a good job you noticed the wellies on the wrong foot. Bless him he must be at the independent stage wanting to do everything himself

Hmm - yes!! Very cute but also frustrating when you are in a rush to go somewhere. 

Clomid sounds promising, we are trying soy this cycle and so far everything fairly normal - if there is such a thing - ovulated a day later than norma and a week later than last cycle which I am writing off as a fluke as it was so out of place compared to normal.

We took quite a while to conceive little mogster, a year of NTNP which was BDing at all the right times too, then we had a few months of really focusing on it, we saw the FS in September and had the tests and HSG done, we then got a letter advising when we would see the FS again to gret all results etc and asking OH to do his sample in readiness for the appt - then about a fortnight later we got BFP. In my mind it was HSG next AF then we caught the eggy. Fingers crossed you will too xx

Just wish we had got the results back then as we are now back in the same boat. Saw the FS since and got our results etc, have pcos but nothing stopping us conceiving as all parts working fine and OH has full cream swimmers so no issues there. GRRR!!! Am ovulating so clomid seemingly wouldnt do much but if we are still trying come January then we are trying that as a last resort. We cant have IVF or IUI on the NHS as we have little mogster and much as I love him we would love to let him be the big brother and watch him grow up with a bro or sis.

Guess we ladies here are doing our bit for the curve - someone had to have the A* and F's in order for the masses to get their B/C/D/E. We definitely need a BFP soon though to keep us all rolling - anyone anywhere near testing that is hopeful . . . ?:hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Leilani said:


> CD17 here - and surprise surprise another high!
> 
> In the past 10 days I've decided I was ovulating too early (ruled that out), ovulating too late (yet to be discovered), or not ovulating at all! If I don't get a peak in the next couple of days, I'll........ Well not sure what I'll do - keep POAS and cursing the monitor.
> 
> I went to the chemists and the health stores yesterday to check out their wares. I have a shopping list of pills I'll get for my next cycle. EPO, Vitex, Vit B Complex, Co Enzyme Q10 and I think there was something else - but can't remember. Oh a bbt thermometer.

Just be careful what you take love, it can mess things up further for you too! Do a lot of research before taking anything good and bad... Vitex has been successful for many girls on this forum but many of them had problems too. If you do a search I am sure you can finds some threads. I took Vitex for one cycle and I ended up skipping a period and not even sure if I ovualted at all... Not sure if Vitex was the issue but I have never skipped a period before...
Good luck!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Char63 - I would def be going to the Dr. - may as well while you are going for the scan right, in my mind better safe than sorry...
Sam - I hope you are feeling better, how ironic would that be to avoid BD'ing around where you think you are due to O to get pregnant that cycle!?!
Aclio - I am sorry you have gotten told you still have PCOS, but at least now you know and can tackle it head on right? :hugs:
Moggy - thanks for that lovely quote and making me laugh - your little one must have been so adorable all dressed and ready to go Mum! :haha:

As for me not much sorry for the downer yesterday, spoke to DH yesterday (over the phone, as he gets back tomorrow evening) about everything and he feels so bad, which I told him he shouldn't but you know men they want to fix everything and he can't fix me hehe! Anyways... I feel better almost relieved that it is out in the open persay...
Keep well everyone!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

SD you dont need fixing! You just need him to come home so you can have a Mummy/Daddy/lil's-dragon hug xx


----------



## mrs C

ewok111 said:


> Hi ladies, good morning to you all.
> 
> Moggy may thanks for ur message, I wish we could all go to the ball in Cyprus would be a bit different to the OM here lol!
> 
> Sorry for being a bit miserable yesterday everyone was just having a bit of a low day, feeling a bit more motivated this am. Got my first hight today cd8, really confused because every other month my highs have been 2 or 3 days later than this. What do you think, am I gonna ov early or will i just get a few more highs than usuall? :wacko: Anyone want to be cycle buddies? Can't wait for our next BFP who is next to test? :hugs: to FB and SD hope ur both feeling a bit better today too. xx

I would love to be cycle buddies. I am also on CD 8 and I have 28 day cycles. 

I am much cheerier this am. I baby sat a friends 16 month old yesterday and what so much fun. This friend had ttc for 18 months with very irregular cycles and still conceived naturally so there is hope out there. :thumbup:


----------



## Chrissy j

Iv got one but i always seem to ovulate cd 23 and never conceive


----------



## moggymay

How long have you been ttc?


----------



## ewok111

Hi Mrs C, what's ur monitor reading today. No idea why mine is saying high so much earlier than normal, but if I ovulate earlier then happy days! we should test together at the end of the cycle, might stop me testing everyday from 8dpo as i normally do lol!

Anybody obsessed with discovery home and health baby programes, or is it just me!!!


----------



## mrs C

ewok111 said:


> Hi Mrs C, what's ur monitor reading today. No idea why mine is saying high so much earlier than normal, but if I ovulate earlier then happy days! we should test together at the end of the cycle, might stop me testing everyday from 8dpo as i normally do lol!
> 
> Anybody obsessed with discovery home and health baby programes, or is it just me!!!

Mine is reading "high" and has been since cd 6. This is about what it has done every cycle with 1st peak either cd 13-14 

I assume that that these are the same sorts of shows that are on our Discovery Health channel (I am in the US)? In which case I am love those! It's my job and I still always find myself watching them!


----------



## Tomo

Hello Everyone! 
Started reading this compelling thread, got to pg 155 then realised it was currently on pg 428! So decided to jump to the end. So here I am, can I join the 'club'?

So here are my stats:
I'm 33
This is my 4th cycle TTC and 1st cycle using the marvelous CBFM! Love it. 
I normally have 28 day cycles, having said that my last 3 cycles have been 28, 31 and 30 days. 
I'm currently on cd21, 7dpo. I luckily got highs from cd6 till cd13 when I got my first peak. We had nookie on cd7, cd8, cd11, cd13 and cd14. Really hope that it's been enough for this month...But we'll see.

Heaps of luck to you all!


----------



## Piperette

Welcome to the thread, Tomo. Enjoy your CBFM.


----------



## moggymay

Welcome Tomo :flower:


----------



## Piperette

Good morning ladies,

I have a question.

I am currently on CD24 and another Low. I have used my last stick this morning, so theoretically I should just wait and see now. :coffee:

However, the waiting and not knowing drove me crazy last cycle, so I think I might do the following:

Reset my CBFM. I know I shouldn't as it might mess it up, but as I haven't ov so far in this cycle, I reckon it is pretty messed up anyway. Last cycle I ov. on CD46. If I ov on CD46 this cycle again, I would need another 22 sticks, but I only have one more box of 20. Do I therefore use OPK's tomorrow and Sunday to make sure I don't miss Ov or is there not much point as today was a Low? Or should we just BD tomorrow and Sunday? I would then start on the new pack on Monday.

The reason why I would like to continue to use the monitor is that I am hoping it will give me a bit more notice prior to Ov.

Any advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## Tomo

Thanks Piperette!


----------



## moggymay

Anyone know if it is possible to tell which peak you O on if you dont temp? Sure I Od on CD22 but second peak CD23 is when FF marks it. Gonna have to seriously consider temping if dont get BFP soon!

Anyone have any news?

Fran you must be near to O again soon?
Aclio any more news from the docs?
SD/FB how are my cycle buddies of yesteryear? You have gone and started again without me boo hoo - anyone else have long cycles that could be my cycle buddy?
Sam - hope you havent been caught up in the floods, looks windy near you tho
Piper - anything other than low?
Leilani - anything other than high?

ANYONE GOT A BFP TO REPORT? Or even anywhere near testing?


----------



## moggymay

Not sure what to advise piper, monitor finds it hard to deal with long cycles but dont really remember much of what it says in instructions. Maybe its worth calling the helpline for advice? Hope you get some answers soon x


----------



## klcuk3

Morning Moggy 

I'm on cd 28 today....normal 35-39day cycle, so 6-7dpo, got my peaks 13th and 14th so fingers crossed its my month! Gonna try and hold out testing til AF late but will need lots of restraint to do that!


----------



## moggymay

Im waiting til day 1 on the advent calendar assuming AF doesnt come before then - how does that fit in with your dates?


----------



## char63

Hi ladies,
11 dpo today and no spotting so far so it's all good! Don't feel like it's my month tho, but maybe next month when it'll be third time lucky with monitor x


----------



## moggymay

char63 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 11 dpo today and no spotting so far so it's all good! Don't feel like it's my month tho, but maybe next month when it'll be third time lucky with monitor x

Youre not out til the AF flows...FX'd for you x


----------



## Tomo

Thanks moggymay,

I have taken it that it's the second peak day. ut guess the only way of knowing is if you temp or do an opk on both peak days, not that I've done either before! But heard from others on here that that's what they use as secondary checks.


----------



## klcuk3

That sounds a good date! AF due around 27th so by 1st will be a few days late yay!! Please please please stay away this month.......I'm on night duty 29th Nov and last couple of months AF decides to show just as I start my first night shift....obviously coincidence but rather strange :)


----------



## moggymay

ok we're on, fingers crossed we will have good things to report on the 1st... 

anyone else welcome to join us


----------



## Piperette

moggymay said:


> Not sure what to advise piper, monitor finds it hard to deal with long cycles but dont really remember much of what it says in instructions. Maybe its worth calling the helpline for advice? Hope you get some answers soon x

I think they will probably just tell me that the monitor is not suitable for cycles longer than 42 days, I think it is. That's what it says in the instructions.


----------



## Piperette

char, don't give up your PMA yet. ;)


----------



## FBbaby

good morning everyone. Any Brit finding it in them to energize themselves with this miserable weather? Working from home today as Big Boy is still poorly with tummy bug. He went back to sleep for two hours this morning, totally unlike him.

Welcome Tomo, sounds like you have covered all basis for a beautiful bfp this cycle.

Pip, I think you are doing the right thing in your situation. At least I would do the same thing. Using opk for the two days in between is probably the best way to do it. There is always the risk that you ovulate later than last month, but at least you will know.

Well we have at least two bfmers coming to the 1ww, a bit of excitement! Come on Moggy and klcuk, we desperately need a bfp to bring on a bit of pma. It feels like it's been so long since we had the last one. Who was it?

SD, glad to read you are starting to feel a bit better. It is amazing how much no matter how draining all this is, we do manage to regain some pma each month. 

Fran, Hedge, FB, Urchin, hope you girls are silent but well.

Nothing much to report here. AF has stopped already, no surprise there. Had my cd3 tests done this morning, made sure twice that they were doing cd3 and not cd21 tests as threads have highlighted how clueless many nurses/gps are in regards to fertility matters. Got confirmation of my appointment with fertility specialist in Feb this morning. It is going to be strange as I work in the field and had previous meetings with him. I never thought I would one day found myself on the other side of the coin, but so is life!

Have a wonderful week-end everyone. I am getting my new mountain bike tomorrow, and even though the forecast is dreadful, I am looking forward to go on a ride. Nothing like a wet and muddy ride to enjoy a nice warm bath and cup of tea afterwards!


----------



## moggymay

ooh sunday afternoon ride, get cold and muddy then home for tea and scones - count me in! Almost makes me wish I still did cross country on a weekend. Mogster got me out of that habit, nowadays it is more of a walk to feed the ducks then home to cook dinner. Thanks FB you made me smile :o)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Welcome Tomo! Sounds like you covered your bases for the month FX'd for you!
Piperette Wow I don't know what to say... what day does it start asking you for sticks? You would think it would start much later "knowing" you usually O later. How long are your cycle normally? I am sorry if you have explained before but is there a reason for your long cycles or has it always been like that? I am not sure resetting it will do anything really, it'll just start asking you for more sticks on CD6 as per usual. Maybe I just don't understand what you want to do... sorry :blush:
Moggy AFAIK FF automatically chooses your second peak as your ovulation day when you don't temp. As for telling which day without temping I don't know if it is possible? I have ovulated on both the first peak and second peak so who the heck knows!
It has been pretty quiet - I guess no news is good news? :winkwink:
OMG I can't believe we have to wait all the way until the 1st for Moggy and klcuk3 to test! Noone else is closer? Geezz the torture!
Thanks FBaby I am feeling better... It is amazing how we can pick ourselves up every month isn't it? hehe! CD3 for me and AF is almost gone too... just in time for hubby to come home and if I calculate it properly I may actually ovulate near the weekend so we may not be completely out for this month with him traveling all week! :happydance: That moutain bike ride sounds awesome! It is getting a little chilly here, but the sun is still out and it makes for a nice fall bike ride, I may have to do that over the weekend... 
xxx


----------



## Piperette

SD, I only came off BCP in August. 

Cycle 1 after BCP: 29 days long, Ov on CD17

Cycle 2 after BCP: 59 days long, Ov on CD 46

Now on Cycle 3 after BCP: No ov so far.

Here is a link to my charts: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/Piperette

I first thought ov was delayed last cycle due to the loss of my dad in August :cry:, but now I am not sure and it looks like it might just be the effects of BCP.

This is my first month of using the CBFM, so it doesn' really know me anyway. Plus all it does know is that I haven't ov after 20 sticks in the first cycle.

I know that I would be using more sticks, but the reason why I want to continue using it is that I don't know for sure when I will ov plus I would like a little bit of notice. Last cycle I didn't have a clue when I was going to ov and OH and I BD'ed every other day until ov finally happened, but tbh it was quite exhausting keeping the BD'ing up until ov had been detected.


----------



## FBbaby

Oh no, I missed you Char, I'm sorry, you're the one with all eyes on now for the next bfp. Come on Char, no spotting, everything still promising. We want a test, we want a test, we want a test...


----------



## FBbaby

moggymay said:


> ooh sunday afternoon ride, get cold and muddy then home for tea and scones - count me in! Almost makes me wish I still did cross country on a weekend. Mogster got me out of that habit, nowadays it is more of a walk to feed the ducks then home to cook dinner. Thanks FB you made me smile :o)

You're right, a scone with it is even better, and no guilt! I had forgotten how to ride a bike after I had my daughter. Took them to Centerpark a few years ago and got one of those buggies you put behind for them. Well, I had not gone 50 yards, got too close to a ditch and sure enough, the buggy capsized and my boy ended up on top of his sister. They still tease me about it! OH got me back into it, was dreading it at first as he does it very intensively, but caught the bug. Just need to watch the fog though, we go on top of the cliffs (has anyone heard of beachy head, the suicide spot), and well, don't want a short cut to France! Little Big Boy (7 in a few weeks) can now ride on the roads (with care), so it's great to be able to go as a family.


----------



## FBbaby

Oh yes, forgot, ff indeed picks the second peak as ov dates unless temp shows any different. I have ovuated on first peak the past few cycle. FF decided I even ovuated on cd9 this month, the day before my first peak, but I am pretty sure it wasn't the case. It changed its mind all through the 2ww.

SD, we really are perfect cycle buddies in every way and might be til the end :haha::haha: Brilliant news that OH will be here when you are likely to ov. I am excited too as i should ov whilst we are in sunny Egypt, but then I have to watch OH consumption of alcohol. He is a real stallion (or so I tell him!), but for when he's had a few too many drinks if you see what I mean! And if his notion of direction is an indication of his swimmers ability to find the egg, alcohol is certainly not going to help conception. And then of course, there is always the risk that this cycle is out of sync and we ovulate later, which would be grrrrr.


----------



## zero7

Hello lovely ladies- hope you are all well. CD 11 for me (10 on CBFM) and still low although I feel some slight twinges so maybe gearing up for ov. Hoping that my new cocktail of vits will help me along this month- we'll see! 

Me and hubby will be going for a nice wet and muddy moutainbike ride on Sunday too and it will be followed by tea and cake of some sort!! Always tastes sooo good after a good ride!!!! Hehe!!!

Good luck moggy, klcuk and char ---FX'd for you!! 

Have a lovely w/end chicks!! xxxx :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Alright ladies. What's the weekend plans?

Tonight I'm going out tonight with some King Edwards and Desirees. We're gonna get mashed. Tomorrow I'm going out with Dostoevsky and Homer. It's gonna be epic.


----------



## Leilani

CD19 - my 13th consecutive high - this is becoming more than tedious!

We're BDing every second night too, which I find tiring - not the actual BDing - but I never sleep well when I have soup in the bowl, iykwim!

Going to a baby shower today - and I know everyone will be looking to me as the next on the list, so not enthused by the prospect!!


----------



## zero7

Leilani said:


> CD19 - my 13th consecutive high - this is becoming more than tedious!
> 
> We're BDing every second night too, which I find tiring - not the actual BDing - but I never sleep well when I have soup in the bowl, iykwim!
> 
> Going to a baby shower today - and I know everyone will be looking to me as the next on the list, so not enthused by the prospect!!

Aww hon, I had this last month too. I am hoping that it is the monitor still getting used to me. Stick with it - how long have you been using it????

Have fun today!! xx


----------



## char63

Have tested and it's what I thought BFN!!
Maybe next month, maybe not.


----------



## moggymay

Im sorry Char, still could be your month though if AF still not here...

Fingers crossed for you to get BFP very soon xx


----------



## FBbaby

So sorry Char it didn't work this cycle :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

What's going on here, we need to break that cycle of bfn. bfp seem to be like buses, you wait for one for ages, and then when you about to start walking home, you get three in a row. Well, that's it, it's now been too long, we need that first bfp. 

Fran, you totally lost me with your week-end plans, but I'll put it down to being French and clueless :kiss:

Leilani, how long are your cycles normally? cross fingers for your first high tomorrow.

Cross fingers for your first high tomorrow too zero and enjoy your ride too. Quite a few of us bracing the winds this week-end, lets hope we are all back on Monday in one piece!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> Alright ladies. What's the weekend plans?
> 
> Tonight I'm going out tonight with some King Edwards and Desirees. We're gonna get mashed. Tomorrow I'm going out with Dostoevsky and Homer. It's gonna be epic.


Fran you crack me up!

I trucking along with my period.. wishing it was over already but hey ho..

I posted a question a few pages back but no-one seemed to respond. It was about the spotting before your period thing. Ive done some googling and it seems to be an indication of low progesterone and after reading more about this I realise that I have several other signs that this may be the case.

Does anyone know that they have low progesterone that I could chat to? I'm planning on discussing it with a GP but would like to speak to someone more aproachable first if you know what i mean.


----------



## Tomo

Sorry to hear that Char63, but moggymay is right, it could be too early to tell? How many dpo are you? 

Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## FBbaby

knitwit, sorry we didn't reply. Spotting can be a sign of lower levels of progesterone, but not always. It is normal to spot before AF, it is a problem if you spot too early or for too long. The best natural remedy is vitB complex. I started taking it as I was spotting too, and it has made a significant difference. The best way to be sure is to do a cd21 (or so called), really 7 days after ov test to check levels.


----------



## Leilani

FBbaby said:


> Leilani, how long are your cycles normally? cross fingers for your first high tomorrow.

Since comng off BCP (end of July), my cycles have been 29, 27 and 31 days - so I'm still holding out for a peak tomorrow - I was hoping the 31 days was longer because it was from the week after our wedding and then coming home across 12 time zones at what I thought was OV time, but maybe not!

This is only my first month of using the monitor - but I've also been scrutinising the sticks, and I've had barely a glimmer of blue on the LH line and the estrogen one isn't getting any lighter!!

Fran, you are all about the potatoes!!


----------



## hedgewitch

hey girls, how are we all tonight? well i trust,
so its cd28 for me today should be getting my visit from the witch today, but not sure if having late ov may knock it out of sync this month, i've gone triphasic on my chart and temp was still up this morning,
still got sore boobies and sharp twinges deep on my left lower just above my pubic bone, so thinking she will be here soon enough, so i am now 10dpo,
thats about it for me really, still got storms here, watched i'm a celebrity and watching changeling at the moment, xxxx


----------



## Leilani

hedgewitch said:


> hey girls, how are we all tonight? well i trust,
> so its cd28 for me today should be getting my visit from the witch today, but not sure if having late ov may knock it out of sync this month, i've gone triphasic on my chart and temp was still up this morning,
> still got sore boobies and sharp twinges deep on my left lower just above my pubic bone, so thinking she will be here soon enough, so i am now 10dpo,
> thats about it for me really, still got storms here, watched i'm a celebrity and watching changeling at the moment, xxxx

What are you going to do? How long are you going to wait for the witch? It's a tricky one. Are you feeling cautiously optimisitc, or just cautious?


----------



## Leilani

Good morning everyone!

Following on from my earlier post - it's still CD19 here - and all morning I was getting the sort of pains I usually associate with AF's arrival, then when I went to the loo this arvo, when I wiped there was some brown discharge (just like the start of AF). I've been to the loo a couple of times since - and it's the same thing. There's not a lot of it, just when I wipe, but not on my knickers. Could this be a sign of ovulation? Or something more sinister?


----------



## FBbaby

Hedge, i can believe I missed you as the next potential bfp, potential being extremely cautious because looking at your chart and reading your symptoms, expectant is the more appropriate adjective. There is nothing that would be more uplifting for this thread than to celebrate your bfp. Keeping all my fingers crossed for the net few days that AF stays away :hugs:

Leilani, what did the monitor say to you this morning? You can get ovulation bleeding and the pains supports it too. You might get your peak tomorrow.


----------



## Leilani

FBbaby said:


> Hedge, i can believe I missed you as the next potential bfp, potential being extremely cautious because looking at your chart and reading your symptoms, expectant is the more appropriate adjective. There is nothing that would be more uplifting for this thread than to celebrate your bfp. Keeping all my fingers crossed for the net few days that AF stays away :hugs:
> 
> Leilani, what did the monitor say to you this morning? You can get ovulation bleeding and the pains supports it too. You might get your peak tomorrow.

"Hi" - same as every morning! I did test particularly early this morning 5am!! 

Being on the other side of the world to the rest of you gives me a big void in the middle of my day when I self-diagnose all sorts of ailments, until somebody in the Northern Hemisphere wakes up and reassures me otherwise!

CBFM aren't available in Aus or NZ - so there aren't many/any "local" forums to get advice from. Hoorah for the global village!

How are you FBbaby - what day do you start POAS again?


----------



## FBbaby

well I predict a peak for you tomorrow or Sunday! Did you order your machine online then? Surely you don't have to be in the States or UK to get one? You might be a bit lonely on the forum at some times of the day, but you are now enjoying lovely lovely summer days whereas we get dreadful weather and dark evenings! My dream is to celebrate my birthday in the southern hemisphere so for once, I get to party on the beach!

Herbert should be asking me to poas on Monday morning. A part of me is telling myself that I should give it a break this month because I really want to enjoy myself in Egypt and don't want to stress if I don't get my peak then, but deep inside, I know I can do it, I still need that reassurance so hopefully, things will happen as they normally do.


----------



## moggymay

Sam - FX'd you get the result you want

FB - enjoy Egypt, BD for fun cos youre on hols. Give Herbert a rest...maybe test til you go then leave him behind whilst you enjoy getting sand in all those places you didnt know you could get sand lol. Relax and enjoy maybe it is what you need to get the BFP

Fran - how are the spuds today? Can guarantee they wont be boiled - unless the heating is turned up high.

Char - any news to report?

Everyone else - enjoy the bike rides, we just bought a banana cake at the farmers market to greet us after the sunday afternoon walk tomorrow. Mogster chose it bless him.

Leilani - Im sure Amanda is in NZ - Christchurch I think...

Hoping for someone to report a BFP soon xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

FBaby, cycle buddy! when do you leave for Egypt? 
Piperette sounds like your body is taking some time to readjust after BCP - I hope it goes back to normal for you soon so you can have a better idea of when you O! Sorry about your Dad losing a parent is really hard...
Oh Boo Char I am sorry you go a BFN, your temp is back up though, it could have been to early?
Hedge are you going to test or just wait for AF?
Leilani I hope you get your peak this weekend! It would be odd if it were AF coming so early and all... Some women get spotting when the ovulate, I have a couple of times in the passed... Poor you on the other side of the world self diagnosing lol I thought being in Eastern Canada (with what is it a five hour difference?) was hard!
Well not much to report here CD4 - boring... Hubby is home though! Going to go spend some time with him and my little monkey...
xxx


----------



## ewok111

Peak!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::thumbup:Cant believe it im so confused only CD10 for me and I always get my peaks cd14 or cd15 very strange. I hope the eggy is ripe enough! Got my peak at 6am and got so excited I couldn't get back to sleep lol, spent and hour trying to wake my husband up to BD at 7am!!!!!! Hope I catch the eggy this month, it would mean so much to me. Anyone gonna be testing in the next few days?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello poppets. I ended up going clubbing with a crowd of ducklings last night. We got down.

It occurred to me an hour ago that my CBFM might've asked me for a stick this morning but since I forgot to turn it on it's just going to have to wait. Having been trying for many months I now pretty much know when it's going to peak anyway, and I've got another week to go at least.

Husband and I discussed what sort of options we might take should the fertility clinic offer them. I say "discussed", I mean I explained and he sort of went "ok". I did remind him that we're *both* involved in the decision-making process but he seems to be more comfortable with abdicating responsibility to me on this one. Which is fine. I explained that I'd like to try IUI first if possible, then IVF.

Good luck to all those peaking and in the 2WW. While we're waiting for our next CBFM BFP, lets remind ourselves of all those that have been successful. We'll get there too:

Megg
Su B
Queen Emsie
AJPeartree
Babynumber1
Bellas Mamma
Chele
Debgreasy
EternalRose
fluxuspoem
Garkat
ginger863
honey08
lil24
lilikat
littledemonme
loopyloo86
Lou78
missboo
Modo
Mrsdoddy
Pennypoptart
princessleah
Redrose
Sk 100
sweetie_c
Tulip
Twinmad
vkj73


And several others than I have no doubt missed out. They did it. We will too.


----------



## char63

Hi guys,

Still no sign of spotting, so really pleased!! Id be more pleased if I was prggo of course, but its still an improvement innit.


----------



## Tomo

Hello everyone,

Me, the newbie again. It really feels like such a long wait this month. I'm cd22 and 8 dpo. I'm not feeling very hopeful though, next to no symptoms, just want period, sorry AF (sorry still getting used to the lingo) to turn up so I can get back to trying again. 

I miss poas! How sad is that...

Going to try conceive plus next month, has anyone tried it? I think it's supposed to be like preseed, which a lot of peeps seem to use on here. 

Hoorah for your peak ewok, no af for char, and good reminder of CBFM successes Sue!

Big up the luck for us all. :flower:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello Everyone...I have been reading your posts and am happy there is a support team out there. I m/c on 9/4/09. I was soooo disappointed. I thought everything was going so well. I conceived on the first month trying! I thought this is too good to be true...and it was. I bought the CBFM to help me conceive once I got my AF back. My AF came about 5 weeks after the D and C. It was not a normal period but I used the monitor anyways. I got a high and two peaks. This month I started my AF on 11/6/09. On cd11 and 12 I got a high. On cd 13 and 14 I got peaks. On CD 15I got a high. I guess I am now in the TWW. I am 39 and trying for my first. I hope it's not too late. Thanks to all of you who post your stories. It helps so much to know there is support. As of today 2dpo. (could be 1dpo) Not really sure how to calculate. Is the second peak on the monitor usually ovulation? Good luck to you all! 

Thanks


----------



## Tomo

Welcome Hopeful39er!

Really sorry to hear of your loss, but hopefully the magical CBFM will work wonders for you and provide you with a sticky bean!

I'm new here too and also trying for my first, and couldn't agree more how reassuring it is to read everyone else's stories on here. 

Best of luck to you! :flower:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Tomo said:


> Welcome Hopeful39er!
> 
> Really sorry to hear of your loss, but hopefully the magical CBFM will work wonders for you and provide you with a sticky bean!
> 
> I'm new here too and also trying for my first, and couldn't agree more how reassuring it is to read everyone else's stories on here.
> 
> Best of luck to you! :flower:

Thanls best of luck to you too...I will keep everyone posted of my progress...I will continue reading about everyone's progress and hope for the best. I will remain hopeful...Good luck and baby dust to you! I HATE WAITING! TTYL


----------



## Leilani

Hi Tomo, hi hopeful.

CD 20 in NZ and just got up and been to the loo, and have what I can only describe as AF! TMI alert -There was a clump of blood that went into my pee cup - will this affect my reading/should I have even bothered? (High by the way!!!!!!)

I don't know what to think. My last cycle got to CD 32, then I had my lightest AF ever - a bit of red spotting (which I've never had in the past), and about a day of real AF then a bit more spotting the next day. I didn't go a HPT when I was late, as I didn't want to get my hopes up, then I got AF and was excited about using my CBFM for the first time.

Is there any chance I was actually pregnant and am now having a m/c? Or is my body just a total B*tch?

What should I do my CBFM - should I totally reset set it, when does the m start to flash/will it show up as I haven't had a Peak? I won't fiddle for a day or 2 just in case, but then reset it and hold down "m" til it's on the right day.

Oh, I don't know what to do? - Thanks for reading ladies!


----------



## Tomo

Leilani said:


> Hi Tomo, hi hopeful.
> 
> CD 20 in NZ and just got up and been to the loo, and have what I can only describe as AF! TMI alert -There was a clump of blood that went into my pee cup - will this affect my reading/should I have even bothered? (High by the way!!!!!!)
> 
> I don't know what to think. My last cycle got to CD 32, then I had my lightest AF ever - a bit of red spotting (which I've never had in the past), and about a day of real AF then a bit more spotting the next day. I didn't go a HPT when I was late, as I didn't want to get my hopes up, then I got AF and was excited about using my CBFM for the first time.
> 
> Is there any chance I was actually pregnant and am now having a m/c? Or is my body just a total B*tch?
> 
> What should I do my CBFM - should I totally reset set it, when does the m start to flash/will it show up as I haven't had a Peak? I won't fiddle for a day or 2 just in case, but then reset it and hold down "m" til it's on the right day.
> 
> 
> Oh, I don't know what to do? - Thanks for reading ladies!

Hi Leilani,

Hmmm, really not sure what to say about this one? Could it be ovulation bleed, or is it too much for that? Have you had consistent bleeding today, if so then cd20 is very early to be getting AF on a cycle. Maybe other's have more insight into this?

Sorry I can't be of more help...Fingers crossed that it stops and your cycle gets back to normal. 

But yes, I would hold off reseting CBFM. Good luck.


----------



## Tomo

Leilani said:


> Hi Tomo, hi hopeful.
> 
> CD 20 in NZ and just got up and been to the loo, and have what I can only describe as AF! TMI alert -There was a clump of blood that went into my pee cup - will this affect my reading/should I have even bothered? (High by the way!!!!!!)
> 
> I don't know what to think. My last cycle got to CD 32, then I had my lightest AF ever - a bit of red spotting (which I've never had in the past), and about a day of real AF then a bit more spotting the next day. I didn't go a HPT when I was late, as I didn't want to get my hopes up, then I got AF and was excited about using my CBFM for the first time.
> 
> Is there any chance I was actually pregnant and am now having a m/c? Or is my body just a total B*tch?
> 
> What should I do my CBFM - should I totally reset set it, when does the m start to flash/will it show up as I haven't had a Peak? I won't fiddle for a day or 2 just in case, but then reset it and hold down "m" til it's on the right day.
> 
> Oh, I don't know what to do? - Thanks for reading ladies!

Hi Leilani,

Hmmm, not really sure what to suggest about this one. Could it be ovulation bleed? or is it too much for that? Have you had consistent bleeding today? If so cd20 is very early for AF to arrive. Sorry I can't be more helpful...maybe the other ladies have some insight into this?

I would hold off changing CBFM though till you know if it is AF. Good luck.


----------



## Leilani

Thanks Tomo

I was hoping it was an ovulation bleed - but it has been flowing pretty heavily all day, and I've had quite bad cramps - which isn't something I've had before - I just had a bath to help ease them. The flow has slowed a bit now (about to go to bed).

I can't believe I've gone from a 31/32 day cycle to a 19 day one, so my thoughts have returned to maybe I'm oving too early - though has anyone ever ov'd before day 5?

I'm going to ring the Drs in the morning, and hopefully my Dr can see me in the arvo or Tuesday morning (soooo glad our Drs are more accessible in NZ than the UK), and will ask if I can get the Day 3 hormone tests. If I can't see her, hopefully I can talk to her over the phone - and she can give me the paper/script for getting the tests.

Still undecided what to do with the monitor: I still have 4 more sticks (from original 20) which it will ask me for if I do nothing - which might show a ridiculously early OV, or I could press the m button and wait til whenever to POAS again, or totally reset the thing, as I'm hoping this first cycle of using it is a freaky one-off, and I don't want it to remember it! Thoughts/Opinions anyone?

Enjoy the rest of the weekend everybody.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hi Leilani,
Since you never tested for pregnancy...I'm thinking it could have been a chemical pregnancy? Chemical pregnancy is very common. I never had one, but I did have a mm/c at 6.1 weeks. Your bleeding could have been the beginning of a miscarriage and now it is finishing the process. A Dr. will be able to determine if you were pregnant with a blood test. If your periods are normally not that heavy then something is up...I am using the CBFM, but it's only my second cycle and I am not sure what you should do about using it this time or not...sorry I can't be more of a help. As women our bodies are so complicated...I tend to agree though with Tomo and think you should hold off pressing the m button until you know it's a real AF...Take care : ) Let us know what happens...


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi Everyone - and welcome Tomo and Hopeful - this is my first cycle using the CBFM too - hope it's successful for us all!

Leilani - sorry to hear your body is messing you around, I hope you get to talk to a doctor soon and find out what's going on - like the others say, i would hold of pressing the 'm' button until you are sure what is happening - you can still press it up to day 5 of your cycle remember.

Moggymay/klcuk - I'm with you, currently 9DPO, expecting AF on Friday 27th. If she hasn't appeared by Saturday, i'm not sure i will be able to wait until Tuesday 1st... but we'll see :winkwink:

Good luck to all you others in the big bad world of 2WW, and those waiting for highs/peaks.


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone, hope the weekend was good for potatoes addicts, scone munchers, wine testers and of course cycle buddies.

Leilani, has AF come full blown? If so, that is a bit wierd. I wouldn't think you've ovulated very early as otherwise, I would have thought you'd had lows rather than high the days you tested, but I guess it isn't impossible, or you could have ovulated say cd9, and had a 10 days LP. You don't temp do you? Or maybe the pill is still affecting you, it can take a few cycles before all is normal. Hope your appt will shade some lights. 

Char, any news? 

Moggy, klcuk, Sam, hope the last days of 2ww aren't too stressful. Please come and report, we want to know about symptoms, poas, strange habits!!!

Nothing to report here, cd6, so was asked to poas, not much exciting to start with. Decided to use herbert this cycle after all, not so much because of the worry of missing ovulation, but because I'm concern about level of anxiety in the 2ww if I don't know. I think I prefer to poas than temp as I get a 4 hour window with the first, but not with the temping! OH and I are so much more relaxed about ttc this cycle though, it feels as if we've gone past a stage and we are both much more accepting of the situation, whichever it is. Can't wait for Thursday and flying off to Egypt, this weather is so draining. Still went on our cycle ride on Saturday between two showers, was great, but don't like slippery leaves and hidden roots!


----------



## moggymay

Morning FB, nothing much to report here. Difficult to symptom spot as dont really get any with Af and last time was pregnant didnt have anything except peeing/tirednness which it is too early for and chewing a sponge which it is also too early for! Hoping next time I am pregnant I get a better craving or at least a less wierd one!!!

We didnt get out for our walk cos it was soooo wet, instead we went puddle jumping which little mogster loves!!! We were all in need of clean dry trousers when we got home but very much enjoyed the banana cake and cup of tea.

Think I am now in the 1ww but as determined to hold off until 1st Dec Im hoping there will be some good news before then - BFP anyone...? Anyone???

Anyway hope you all had a fab weekend, FB can you fit us in your suitcase....please??? How long are you away for, we're gonna miss you!


----------



## char63

Morning girls,
Still nothing to report here from me. Im due AF tomorrow but havent spotted AT ALL!!
It must be them b vits working, but I hope they arent gonna delay the AF as I would rather get it on time. I know Im not preg as done a test Saturday morning and temp dropped again today.


----------



## ewok111

Morning all, Just have to say Moggymay that that chewing on a sponge comment just made me choke on my morning tea with laughter, thanks for cheering me up this am I needed that!

My temp rose this am slightly so I believe I am now in the 2ww. My worst time of the month as I turn into a complete psycho and convince myself of every preg symptom going!!!! Does anyone know if its bad to ovulate as early as CD10?


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls , how are we all? welcome to the newbies and hope you enjoy it here on the whacko thread, hi to everyone else, hope you all had a peaceful weekend,
as for me well...................
i am cd30 today which in itself is odd, sore boobies, weird food tastes, back ache, temp gone up a smidge again today (please check my chart ladies) and FF has me at 85 pregnancy points, not really cramping but few twinges here and there especially over the ovary area?? so views accepted gratefully,
xxxxx


----------



## ewok111

Hedge I think its time u tested. Your chart looks fab, and ur previous charts ur temp has dropped way before now. When are you planning to test?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hedge, I'd test if I were you, your chart looks excellent. How long is your LP normally?

As for me, CD10 boring blah blah. One week to go until ovulation.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hedge, I'd test if I were you, your chart looks excellent. How long is your LP normally?
> 
> As for me, CD10 boring blah blah. One week to go until ovulation.

hey Fran, 
how are you hun? good i hope.
well usually my LP is between 7-10 days for the last few months so not sure what to do, usually without fail i have started AF by now so sitting here very confused lol i was under the impression you couldn't get pregnant as it would be a chemical due to the LP and not stick.xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ewok111 said:


> Hedge I think its time u tested. Your chart looks fab, and ur previous charts ur temp has dropped way before now. When are you planning to test?

good morning Ewok, how are you today sweet?
i am thinking my chart looks good too but have been here before and it not take so like a scaredy pants i wont test lol,xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Looks like everyone had an eventful weekend as there was not much going on here! DH DS and I vegged around the house cuddled and watched movies, Sesame Street and the Little Einsteins for the most part this weekend. It was warm but wet mostly but we did make it to the park for a walk with the dog etc. He is now back off for the week... :sad2: As for me CD6 and I got to PAOS - Low of course, I am hoping I don't get my highs and peaks until later in the week, I figure if I get a peak on Saturday or Sunday CD11 or CD12 I am laughing, FX'd that they are here while DH is here!!
Welcome to the newbies!!
Leilani it sounds like the pill has you body a little confused right now... Good luck and keep us posted with the Dr.
Moggy,Klcuk,HappyDaze, woo hoo! we all got our FX'd! Hedge, you must test!! You are going to drive us all mad! :haha:
FBaby We'll miss you come Thurday, how long are you going for again? Take lots of pictures and soak it all in so we can live vicariously through your highs... I mean eyes! 
I hope AF stays away for you Char!
Ewok I don't think ovulating on CD10 is too early, I usually ovulate between CD10-CD13... I tried doing research on this as I had the same question but I came up with nothing so I assume that it is ok?! :winkwink:
Hedge, just wanted to ask again :test: no pressure... 
Have a good day everyone!


----------



## Tomo

Hi All,

Well a fairly uneventful rainy weekend for me, trying not to think 'Am I? Aren't I?' too much, and trying to focus on my imminent house move, which is finally happening in a couple of weeks. So Saturday was spent clearing out our loft! Which involved a whole lot of crap being chucked out, out with old in with the new (baby please!!) 

Anyway, I digress, cd24 10dpo ish, if I take my cycle to be 28 days, then I'm due on on Friday. The thing is, the past 3 months of TTC I have always just waited for my period to arrive, but now I've been on here and seen that people test early, it's made me very tempted to test before friday. I even went so far as to buy my first HPT...well it was on offer in Boots, so it seemed churlish not to? I really think I'd feel something 'more' if i was pregnant. I just feel normal. But would like to have a glass of wine without feeling bad...

Bah! Sorry to go on. Hope you're all ok? Fingercrossed that AF stays away Hedgewitch and for everyone else for that matter!


----------



## urchin

News from Urchin Towers is that there's still no sign of oscillation - I've run out of sticks now and have switched to ICs, but there's not even the hint of a dark second line. Think the truth is, there'll be no egg this month - meh

and I think meh sums up my existance just now. I feel meh, I look meh, all is meh :(

(not had chance to read through all the postings since I was last here - but Sue, you're right, I meant 2 years not 12 months to be considered for IVF)

We have our appointment on 30th - no danger of me being pregnant for this one (meh again) am trying to feel excited but instead of it feeling like a positive step forward it feels like a big slappy reminder that I should be happily feeling smug about not needing to go.

meh


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> News from Urchin Towers is that there's still no sign of oscillation - I've run out of sticks now and have switched to ICs, but there's not even the hint of a dark second line. Think the truth is, there'll be no egg this month - meh
> 
> and I think meh sums up my existance just now. I feel meh, I look meh, all is meh :(
> 
> (not had chance to read through all the postings since I was last here - but Sue, you're right, I meant 2 years not 12 months to be considered for IVF)
> 
> We have our appointment on 30th - no danger of me being pregnant for this one (meh again) am trying to feel excited but instead of it feeling like a positive step forward it feels like a big slappy reminder that I should be happily feeling smug about not needing to go.
> 
> meh

urchin sending you huge hugs, big squidgy ones!!xxx


----------



## urchin

thankyou hedgewitch! (hugs are decidedly un-meh!) :D


----------



## zero7

Sending hugs too Urchin......:hugs::hugs::hugs: - sorry you are feeling meh. 

Hedge - please :witch:- stay away! 

Hope everyone had a great w/end - I unfortunately did not get muddy and wet as the weather was too rough to go out in. 

Got a high today and yesterday, but can anyone explain the lines on the test sticks for the CBFM please. I have been gradually getting a second line come up and yesterdays high showed one darkish line and one faintish one but today's high - there was only one line again. My monitor is just going :haha: at me everyday!!

Anyhoo, good luck to those still waiting to test soon. xxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies. xxxxx


----------



## Tomo

zero7 said:


> Sending hugs too Urchin......:hugs::hugs::hugs: - sorry you are feeling meh.
> 
> Hedge - please :witch:- stay away!
> 
> Hope everyone had a great w/end - I unfortunately did not get muddy and wet as the weather was too rough to go out in.
> 
> Got a high today and yesterday, but can anyone explain the lines on the test sticks for the CBFM please. I have been gradually getting a second line come up and yesterdays high showed one darkish line and one faintish one but today's high - there was only one line again. My monitor is just going :haha: at me everyday!!
> 
> Anyhoo, good luck to those still waiting to test soon. xxxxxxx
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust: to all you lovely ladies. xxxxx

Hi Zero 7,

Having read a lot of this thread, the general thinking on this seems to be 'Walk away from the lines'...No one really knows definitively what they mean. One detects estrogen and the other detects the LH surge, but unlike OPK's we don't need to do the hard work of trying to 'read' them, that's what our little white friend-CBFM is for! 

Yay for the highs though! hopefully you'll get a peak soon.


----------



## FBbaby

Sam, your chart looks so promising, I know you had mixed feelings about a pregnancy this cycle, but what a little miracle that would be and what an amazing encouraging lift that would be for all of us :hugs:

Thanks Moggy, I would love to take you with me in my suitcase. Not very classy to start bringing up the subject of poas, ewcm and keeping the soup in the bowl with women I have never met and their plumbing husbands. They might know about leaking tubes, but we wouldn't be referring to the same ones! I hope staying from BnB will not have dangerous withdrawal effects, and I will avoid ordering a peaking egg when asked what I want for breakfast!

Of course, it would help massively if all of you in the 1ww could poas and announce bfps before I go on Wednesday evening (come on Tomo, that HPT is calling for you) :kiss: If not, I expect to come back to 50 pages to read, all full of congratulations.

SD :haha::haha: my cycle buddy with whom I won't be able to share my peak despite expected synchronization. If I withdrawal effects become to overpowering, I might have no choice but to hijack main desk computer to log in. Please don't desert the forum and share your peaking schedule in between cuddling sessions :hugs:

Urchin, so sorry your body is playing mind games. The worse part of ttc is undeniably the waiting game, and waiting to ovulate is no doubt the most frustrating. I really hope all gets back to normal soon. Did you see the consultant last time or did you cancel since you had your bfp? I hope he/she is competent and will contribute to re-elevating your pma levels again. :hugs::hugs:

In regards to worries about early ovulation, I have looked into it too as like SD, I ovulate between cd10 and cd13, Although closer to cd10 these last three months, and it seems to be just about ok. Anything earlier can be a problem. I decided to start taking agnus cactus again as when I did, I oved at cd12 or cd13 and went back down to cd11 when I stopped, but last month was cd10 with it, so not sure there was a link. If I ovulate early again, I'll probably give it up after this cycle. 

Zero, re. lines, the expectation is that you get a high when your oestrogen line (the one on the right when the wee part is on the left and thin part on the right) gets lighter, and a peak when the LH line, the one of the left gets darker. It doesn't always work exactly like that though. I had a peak when my oestrogen line was at its darkest, but that's probably because it was it's first cycle, since then, it does go lighter when I get my first peak.


----------



## bernina

Here is what I heard about the lines. But I agree with Tomo and leave it up to the machine to decipher them for me. 

The line closest to the tip you pee on indicates LH Surge. It should start off with no line and as you approach ovulation it gets darker.

The line furthest away from the tip you pee on indicates Estrogen. As more Estrogen is detected the line fades. So it will start off really dark and then fade.

The pattern I normally see is 1 really strong Estrogen line for several days. Then that starts to fade as the LH line gradually starts to darken. 

When the Estrogen line gets faint enough, that is when you should get your high readings.

Then when your LH line reaches a certain point, then you should get your Peak reading. My Estrogen line is usually pretty faint when I get my Peak.

I wouldn't put too much stock in what my lines look like though. Since the monitor learns your individual cycles I'm guessing one person's LH peak may be lighter than anothers. I think that's why so many people are getting positives/peaks with the monitor who didn't with regular opk's. I know I never really detected my LH surge using the traditional pos opk's.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## zero7

Thank you all for replies- think I will pay less attention to them from now on as it just stresses me!!! xx


----------



## moggymay

Zero, to add to the confusion my peak sticks have lines about the same colour and darkness/lightness. I never had any luck with OPK's when trying for #1 hence turning to Herman/CBFM for #2.

FB - wish I could give you an answer before you go but think it would be too soon to test so doubt it would say anything anyway...never tested before AF due before so plan is to test Tuesday 1st December. You could always request anyone due to get results whilst you are away to PM you so you know...?

Sam - have my fingers and toes crossed that you get the outcome you want this cycle. I know you want BFP but are unsure because of dates and LM. If any of us deserve a BFP it is you but I understand the best outcome for you may not be BFP this cycle although I reckon the angels of karma will have a hand in the results for us all. Thinking of you and reckon if you are going to test maybe do it with FMU at 14DPO.

Everyone else whether in the wait for O, enjoying some PEAK cuddles or enduring 2ww :flower::hugs:


----------



## FBbaby

bernina said:


> When the Estrogen line gets faint enough, that is when you should get your high readings.
> 
> Then when your LH line reaches a certain point, then you should get your Peak reading. My Estrogen line is usually pretty faint when I get my Peak.

That's interesting as indeed, my lines are different. I get a high when my oestrogen line is still quite dark (but not as much as when low), and the LH is almost non existent. I get one day of the LH line appearing before I normally get a peak (by then, the LH line is very dark), but the oestrogen one is still very present. The last 2 or 3 cycles, I have been able to predict my peak accurately from the lines of the previous day.

So yes, it does show how clever Herbert reading lines depending on our own cycles.


----------



## Leilani

Thanks for your thoughts ladies. I'm glad you all seem to be enjoying your autumnul evenings - it's supposed to be almost summer here, but really, you'd think it was autum too - we even had to put the heat on last night!

Well I had full on AF all day Sunday and most of Monday - with really bad cramps and an asortment of pains that I'd not experienced before - but overnight she seems to have disappeared - though I am still having pains and pings (if that makes any sense) and backache!

My last 3 AF's (maybe the 4th, but I wasn't paying attention to the first one post-BCP), were all the same full flow for 2 days then nothing, is this normal. I've read that light periods aren't really a good sign from an ovulation point of view, but I don't know if these are light, or just short - damn I hate the internet at times. Only 2 hours til I see my Dr.

Still undecided about what to do with my monitor. Should I just press the m button and get it to move along to CD4 tomorrow, or reset the thing (and move to CD 4) tomorrow? The lady I bought my monitor from also sent me some just out of date sticks (I asked for them as I knew I needed to use one to reset it), I have used them to still POAS these last 3 days, just in case I ovulate ridiculously early - somebody help me, I've become a POAS addict in 2 weeks!!!!!

Go on Hedge, test! I'd be going up the wall is I were you, though I understand your reservations.


----------



## urchin

OK question for you laydeez .... my sticks arrived in the post today soooo
Given that I had used 10 sticks and got no further than a high, then had to skip 2 days as I had no sticks (checked with ICs but no hint of a second line), if it asks me for sticks tomorrow shall I give it one, or just write this month off as a bad lot?

Usually I only needed to feed it a batch of 10 as I am (was?) a regulation 28 day cycle with a CD14 Ovulation ...... but anything could have changed over the last couple of months as my body is way out of whack

waddaya all reckon :shrug:


----------



## Leilani

urchin said:


> OK question for you laydeez .... my sticks arrived in the post today soooo
> Given that I had used 10 sticks and got no further than a high, then had to skip 2 days as I had no sticks (checked with ICs but no hint of a second line), if it asks me for sticks tomorrow shall I give it one, or just write this month off as a bad lot?
> 
> Usually I only needed to feed it a batch of 10 as I am (was?) a regulation 28 day cycle with a CD14 Ovulation ...... but anything could have changed over the last couple of months as my body is way out of whack
> 
> waddaya all reckon :shrug:

I thought using the monitor was going to be simple - it just brings up more questions than I thought possible. I guess we really all are very different.

I guess you could keep feeding it - but maybe only for 3 more days, but I know nothing!!!!


----------



## FBbaby

I would feed Urch since the IC didn't detect a surge, you are still in with a good chance that the monitor will pick it up. I missed one poas once when I was on a high and about to peak (stupid thing asked me for a stick, by the time I peed in the cup, dipped the stick in and counted to 15, I had missed the window and it told me to get lost!) did it the following day and got my peak then, which according to temp was indeed correct. 

Cross fingers for a peak on its way. How many cd are you now? 18 if I assume you poas at 6cd?


----------



## FBbaby

Leilani, hope your doctor is helpful. It does sound like your did get AF very early for whichever reason and unless doctor say any different I would reset the monitor. 

As for worrying about short period, it can indeed be a sign of a number of things not fertility friendly, but it can also be totally normal, and I have read here posts from women falling pregnant when they'd had light periods. I think short and heavy is not so much a problem as short and light.


----------



## urchin

yeah 18 would be about right FB - ok, i'll see what the machine says in the morning - if it asks for a stick it can have one


----------



## klcuk3

Evening ladies.....not much to report here just trying to wait patiently until testing day!!! Please stay away af xx Hope you're all doing ok xx

Am pretty shattered after very busy 13 hour day at work but can't be too bad as delivered two more beautiful girls into the world......it will be me one day :)


----------



## Leilani

Just back from my Doctor's. 

She wasn't in the least bit worried about my short cycle and just said that with a cycle that short she wouldn't have expected me to ovulate. She wrote everything down, and said I was to go for the Day 3 bloods today (luckily it is CD3), and then the Day 22 on day 22(I thought it was 21, but I'm not the DR). She has also said my DH needs to get a SA done (which I was going to say she had said, even if she hadn't), and be very forceful when handing over the specimen telling the lab it needs to be looked at "NOW!". 

Once she has all the results she will write a letter referring us to the fertility specialists. She said there is a bit of a wait for the specialists, which is why she's prepared to do all this without us TTC to a year before taking any action. I'm 36 and DH is 45. She said with any luck I'll be pregnant before we get that far, but it's better to get the ball rolling just in case.

I'm glad I went today, or I don't know how long I would have left it to "see what happens", and then waiting to get back round to CD3 again, so my dodgy short cycle is a blessing, as it's saved us waiting maybe a minimum of 3 months before I'd have even thought about going back to see her.

So my little Herman is going to be totally reset now, and I'm hoping for a more "regular" cycle this month. 

Incidently, CD 22 will fall on a Sunday for me - should I go to the lab on Friday or Monday - or should I wait and see when/if I get a peak and go 7 days later?

Cheers ladies for being my sounding board, it really helps having a bunch of strangers to discuss this with, as I don't really want to be talking to friends about TTC just yet.


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam - have my fingers and toes crossed that you get the outcome you want this cycle. I know you want BFP but are unsure because of dates and LM. If any of us deserve a BFP it is you but I understand the best outcome for you may not be BFP this cycle although I reckon the angels of karma will have a hand in the results for us all. Thinking of you and reckon if you are going to test maybe do it with FMU at 14DPO.

hello my deary, how are you doing? puddle jumping sounds like it was fun, how is the Little Mogster doing? and hubby? 
i am ok just symptom spotting like mad but pretending to myself that i'm not lol, simply observing hehe,
so thinking test on dpo 14 which is wednesday but.......i do keep saying if my temp up tomorrow morning i might do it then lol, just scared of getting the bfp or the bfn lol.
i am only unsure due to my dates. my due date if i have conceived will be 18th july 2010, the same date as Lilly-Mayes birth. but i then keep saying to myself in a justification sense that i will be c-sectioned early anyway so i will be at least 2 weeks earlier than that date. its just i feel so guilty that i would have a baby on her birthday iykwim, that should be her special time but like matt said maybe this was the way it was meant to be, being Pagan i have strong beliefs that everything happens for a reason, it has a meaning, a stepping stone to the next situation if you can understand, so is this how it was meant to be, to lose LM then have another baby around the same time,
i dont know, think my brain is on melt down lol and i cant even talk to my counsellor in the morning as i had to promise not to get PG or they were not going to give me the grief counselling, so i am just bimbling along driving myself nuts lol.
xxx

gosh that was a waffle, sorry lol


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Just back from my Doctor's.
> 
> She wasn't in the least bit worried about my short cycle and just said that with a cycle that short she wouldn't have expected me to ovulate. She wrote everything down, and said I was to go for the Day 3 bloods today (luckily it is CD3), and then the Day 22 on day 22(I thought it was 21, but I'm not the DR). She has also said my DH needs to get a SA done (which I was going to say she had said, even if she hadn't), and be very forceful when handing over the specimen telling the lab it needs to be looked at "NOW!".
> 
> Once she has all the results she will write a letter referring us to the fertility specialists. She said there is a bit of a wait for the specialists, which is why she's prepared to do all this without us TTC to a year before taking any action. I'm 36 and DH is 45. She said with any luck I'll be pregnant before we get that far, but it's better to get the ball rolling just in case.
> 
> I'm glad I went today, or I don't know how long I would have left it to "see what happens", and then waiting to get back round to CD3 again, so my dodgy short cycle is a blessing, as it's saved us waiting maybe a minimum of 3 months before I'd have even thought about going back to see her.
> 
> So my little Herman is going to be totally reset now, and I'm hoping for a more "regular" cycle this month.
> 
> Incidently, CD 22 will fall on a Sunday for me - should I go to the lab on Friday or Monday - or should I wait and see when/if I get a peak and go 7 days later?
> 
> Cheers ladies for being my sounding board, it really helps having a bunch of strangers to discuss this with, as I don't really want to be talking to friends about TTC just yet.

that is fantastic news, hopefully you will get your bfp before you need it but its great to know you got a back up plan,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey girls! Peeking in again! Great to see you all! :hugs:

Sam - Your chart is fab, honey! 12dpo? Hmmm? That's awesome! And, your temp hasn't wavered at all lately. I would certainly test, missy! BIG :hugs: to you!

Urchin - Tons of :hugs: headed your way! Rooting for your :bfp:!

Moggy - I'm keeping my eye on you! *points at you* Looking for your :bfp: announcement soon!


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we all today?
well for me i think i will be seeing AF soon,i am 13dpo which is unusual with my LP and so i did give in and tested at 4am this morning. my temp was 37.11 and it was a :bfp:but i was having some bad pains last night and still have them this morning. i took my temp again when i woke up at 7.45 and it has now dropped to 36.40 so looking like its not gonna stick.
so got my counsellor this morning and i am soo p*ssed off now lol and i can't talk about it with her, still onward and upward i suppose.
hi Megg hows mom and ninja baby? well i hope,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Oh Sam, don't take your temp in consideration if you woke up at 4am, this morning one won't be accurate anyway.

I can so understand how you must be full of mixed feelings at the moment, but I think it is brilliant news and I am really really happy. The cramps are normal, a good sign actually. I am sending you all the pma and good vibes I have to keep that new pregnancy safe. 

Why can't you talk about all this to your counsellor? I would have thought that is the ONE thing you should be sharing with her, remember, it is about how YOU feel and help you through these feelings.

Many many :hugs: to you, you have made my day because I truly believe that you're in with a real chance that your dream of being a mum is now just around the corner and YOU DESERVE IT.


----------



## moggymay

stick little one stick!


----------



## mrs C

Sam- I think it sounds very good. I don't think either of those temps can be relied to much on as the first is not your regular waking time and the second was after only 3 hours sleep. 

As for me I got my first peak on cd 13 this am. We have been BD every other day for the last week. We didn't this am as I have my annual exam. So hoping we can still catch that egg tonight!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ohh Hedge that is exciting! I agree with everyone else, the second temp can't be considered... Sending sticky vibes your way!


----------



## zero7

HW- Fingers crossed for you and sending sticky glue.......

mrs c - Yay for peak!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

Hi all, feeling a little pessimistic bout my chances this cycle so am focusing on the next already. Am going to start temping.....

Can anyone recommend a thermometer? All advice gratefully received, would prefer to be able to go to shop and buy it if possible - thinking Boots/Superdrug/Lloyds etc

Have a fab holiday FB, just make sure you are careful when making your breakfast orders - explain how you want your eggs but think of the chef as someone who COOKS!!!! lol Enjoy yourself, we will miss you but hopefully we will have more BFP's when you come back, if not we will be watching you go through 2ww and hoping for good news from your sunshine break! x


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - We're good! :) This isn't about me though, missy! They're right about that temp not being valid! All that matters to me is the flashing :bfp: in your post! OMG! I got my :bfp: right after my doctors shit on me pretty well! Maybe it's a trend! I am sending you all the "sticky bean" vibes that me and ninja baby can possibly muster! :hugs: Blessed be!


----------



## helen1234

i've bee on clomid for the last 4 months, this cycle i'm trying without it. i'm cd27 and still on high.
do you think i've not ovulated, or my monitor is all confused. should i have reset it :dohh:


----------



## cutiepie

hi, ive been using the cbfm for almost a year.
ive found it really easy to use and i normall have 4 high days then 2 peak days. it really helps you to pin point when to:sex:
however every month its :bfn:
awaiting referral for assisted conception

good luck to you all


----------



## moggymay

welcome to the madhouse cutiepie


----------



## helen1234

good luck cutie, hope you get :bfp: real soon


----------



## klcuk3

Evening ladies....hope you're all well.... fingers crossed for you hedge, lovely to see the bfp xx
I'm trying desperately not to symptom spot but have had tender breasts since peak and now they're sooooo sore, i feel like I've been beaten up :( Also have cramps in lower left pelvic region.....obviously all these can just be pms so just wait and see I suppose x


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - We're good! :) This isn't about me though, missy! They're right about that temp not being valid! All that matters to me is the flashing :bfp: in your post! OMG! I got my :bfp: right after my doctors shit on me pretty well! Maybe it's a trend! I am sending you all the "sticky bean" vibes that me and ninja baby can possibly muster! :hugs: Blessed be!

glad to hear you and bump are good, wishing you well hun, i am just so confused and to throw an even bigger spanner in the works i went for a sleep earlier on orders from my grief counselloer, and i took my temp again and it was 36.81 so thats now 

went to bed at 2.30am and was up at 
4.18am 37.11
was then up and down for about an hour then woke up at 7am but snoozed ish till
7.45am 36,40 but i was moving about alot, so then went to bed at 5pm and woke up at
7.30pm 36.81
so i am utterly confused, got some hip pain on the go but no AF yet.

arrrggghhhh!!!lol
Blessed Be to you to Megg,xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Sam I really hope this is what we've all been hoping for on your behalf! Stay positive! Stick beany stick!

Im seeing my GP tomorrow to discuss my lack of a BFP, here's hoping she's nice to me! 
I don't have much confidence in GP's since when I was 12 my dad was told he had flu and was sent home to bed when he was actually having a stroke. But this is important so im trying to get over myself.


----------



## hedgewitch

well girls just to update, at around 12.30am the witch flew in, sorry if TMI but i had some really bad cramps during the evening and then a really bad one, went to the loo and there she was bold as brass, cheeky cow!! very heavy and clotty, so currently curled up with hot water bottle watching i'm a celebrity and feeling sorry for myself as i'm in pain lol.
so i made it to 14dpo and today is cd1 in my book clomid tomorrow!!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam Im so sorry. :hugs:

Good news your docs have given the green light to take the clomid, was worried about you when you finally got it and then they said you cant take it - seemed so unfair! 

Full steam ahead for you this cycle, although am very heartened by the chances of catching even if we dont do as Herman says!

Convinced I am out this month so will no doubt be joining you soon, have such belly ache but not in a preggers way - I dont think IYKWIM. Just want her to come now so can get going again, if my timing is right O will be christmas day!

Who knows though but think I am signing up to the Angels of Karma this next cycle, they seem to rule my world at the mo - anyone want in? :flower::friends:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam Im so sorry. :hugs:
> 
> Good news your docs have given the green light to take the clomid, was worried about you when you finally got it and then they said you cant take it - seemed so unfair!
> 
> Full steam ahead for you this cycle, although am very heartened by the chances of catching even if we dont do as Herman says!
> 
> Convinced I am out this month so will no doubt be joining you soon, have such belly ache but not in a preggers way - I dont think IYKWIM. Just want her to come now so can get going again, if my timing is right O will be christmas day!
> 
> Who knows though but think I am signing up to the Angels of Karma this next cycle, they seem to rule my world at the mo - anyone want in? :flower::friends:

i'll have in with you hun, 
and you are not out of the running yet,
yes well cd 1 for me and like Urchin the other day i'm feeling positively MEH!! i am sooo tired today, didn't go to bed till 4am and didn't sleep much due to the wind and torrential rain so plenty of puddles for the little Mogster here. so i am now due my nexy AF christmas eve, just lovely. and the docs have said the clomid is my choice so i am going to take it this cycle and we shall see what happens.
hope everyone is well today,xxx


----------



## moggymay

AF christmas eve goes both ways 

BFP = result 

or 

BFN = christmas drinks with no worries then new year new cycle​


Pros and cons either way. I reckon 2010 will be the year all the wonders get a result - BFP or little one popping out - almost typed pooping but they will do that when they come along - a lot!!! lol

Will raise my cuppa to the clearblue wonders angel of karma! xx

:hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sam, sorry to hear your period arrived. Are you sure your doctor instructed you to take the clomid from CD1? I only ask because in my experience usually it's from CD3 or CD5.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am hungover to fuck today. Ow. Work Christmas do yesterday. I managed not to make an arse of myself, so that's ok.

Still though. Ow.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Sam, sorry to hear your period arrived. Are you sure your doctor instructed you to take the clomid from CD1? I only ask because in my experience usually it's from CD3 or CD5.

hey Fran, how are you today?
hope the hangover isn't too cruel lol, been told to take the clomid from cd2-cd6 so going to start taking it tomorrow as i have counted today as cd1 due to no spotting just full on flow at 12.30am. i have heard that my doc has given it to me quite early starting it on cd2 and that most people dont take it till cd 5 ish so hoping that her instructions are ok,xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh Sam I am so sorry hun :hugs: I like the Moggy thinks though... Joy either way... Christmas Eve period = JOY, many drinks and no worries, Chirstmas Eve :bfp: = JOY!!
KnitWit Good luck at the Dr.'s keep us posted...
Moggy what is Angels of Karma?
Fran "whispers" I hope you feel better!
As for me well... normally I would be happy as I got a high today (CD8) but I was hoping I would only get it tomorrow as hubby is only home Friday evening!! Keep your fingers crossed for me that I only get my peaks at the end of the weekend girls! Normally I get 3 sometimes 4 highs, so I am really counting on the fact that it happens like that this cycle! Otherwise I will be out this month... :cry:


----------



## moggymay

Angels of Karma is like fate, someone has a hand in it all but not sure who and like the idea that it is an angel, lots of angels up there that we have said goodbye to so am handing over to karma and the angels up there. Will get my BFP when it is my time. Not hugely religious but believe in someone up there so Im making my someone have angel helpers.


----------



## mrs C

CD 14 and another peak for me. Not really of much use as we refrained yesterday morning because I was going to my annual. Well I got a call an hour before telling me that the Midwife had been called out for a delivery so I needed to be rescheduled. Then my husband came home from work with a stomach bug. Seems unless Sun. night was inseminated with super sperm I am out. I am really disappointed about my appt being canceled I have been having terrible periods and other issues and was hoping maybe to get some answers. My appt is rescheduled for the day before AF is due so hopefully I won't need to go!


----------



## FBbaby

Am on my way out but wanted to post one last time before I am off until Monday.

Sam, I don't know what to say, can't believe what I have just read. I really really believe that was it, your temp looked so good. I'm glad that you seem to be handling ok and have already moved on to the next cycle. So wish hugs could be more than virtual, but still sending you loads with all my heart.

Thanks Moggy for your kind words and making me laugh. I like what you say about karma, I think I am on a similar wave length. I too believe that there is some kind of force up there, whatever it is, and that things happen in our lives when it it is time for them too. Saying all that, what are you on about counting yourself out this cycle at only 9dpo. It is way too early. I had my bfp at 9dpo, and the only reason I tested was because I had those free hpt that came with my order of preseed and I was desperate to test for the first time. I had no symptoms at all and didn't expect to see a line at all, that despite the line being really dark. Symptoms didn't come until a few days later. So pma pma all the way, it is bad enough to have to wait for af to show and then for ov to come to not dream and hope a bit during the 1ww!

SD, my cycle buddy, I thought of you this morning when poas. Unlike you, I expected a high but got a low!! I started getting worried that I might now ov after we come back, with the possibility that we might not bd, but looking at my chart from the previous cycles, there are no definite pattern. Last cycle, I also had a low on cd8, but then only one high on cd9, and then peak on cd10. I had all combinations really, more lows than highs, more highs than lows, and 50/50, so really it doesn't mean anything. Hope it is the same with you. Crossing all my fingers that your body doesn't decide to ov before this week-end :hugs:

MrsC, seems so unfair, it's bad enough for the appt to have been cancelled, but then poor OH feeling poorly. Let's hope his swimmers are strong and well orientated!

Wishing everyone else some good news to read when I come back :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

FB - gonna miss you! When do you get back?


----------



## moggymay

Cant believe I am so excited! - Just found on the animated version of The Gruffalo is on tv over christmas. How sad am I??? Mogsters favourite bedtime story at the mo.

FB - I know I was going to hold on til the 1st Decmber but I caved this morning and tested- BFN hence my looking forward to the next cycle already.

Have a fabulous holiday x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh Duh! I feel stupid now that I asked that question Moggy! hehe! So does it mean you are not going to use the CBFM after this cycle if AF shows? OIh and yes! 9 dpo is way early, you are not out yet!
Kluc83 how many DPO are you?
MrsC I am so mad for you... stupid appointment getting cancelled getting your peak and having to avoid DTD geez! FX'd that the spermies from Sunday did the job, can you get DH to feel better just for a quick moment today? :winkwink: I know how hard it is man flu bugs are sooo difficult :haha: 
Fbaby we're going to miss you, I hope that you get your peaks while you are away!! I looked at my charts too thinking ok what is the regular pattern, and well they are all over the place too, but overall it seems I have 3-4 highs... I hope you get you high tomorrow! Have a fab time, and we can't wait til you come back and tell us all about it!
xxx


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
I'm not going to be on as much with the lack of AF so don't have anything to report. It's just a waiting game now for my specialist appointment on the 16th December.

Sam - so sorry the f***ing witch came with such force. It may mean you'll have a lovely xmas present next cycle??


----------



## hibiscus07

I'm on CD8 and my CBFM says the battery is low. Do you know if I can replace it mid-cycle or will it erase this month's data?


----------



## helen1234

hibiscus07 said:


> I'm on CD8 and my CBFM says the battery is low. Do you know if I can replace it mid-cycle or will it erase this month's data?

i was wondering this my thinking is the manufacturers must know this is going to happen so i'm sure it will be ok.

x


----------



## helen1234

helen1234 said:


> i've bee on clomid for the last 4 months, this cycle i'm trying without it. i'm cd27 and still on high.
> do you think i've not ovulated, or my monitor is all confused. should i have reset it :dohh:

day 28 and i got a low. 

anyone any ideas:shrug:


----------



## hibiscus07

helen1234 said:


> hibiscus07 said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD8 and my CBFM says the battery is low. Do you know if I can replace it mid-cycle or will it erase this month's data?
> 
> i was wondering this my thinking is the manufacturers must know this is going to happen so i'm sure it will be ok.
> 
> xClick to expand...

I just called Clearblue and they said that it's OK to change it as long as you don't leave the batteries out for more than 2 hours. Yay!


----------



## moggymay

Helen you can change batteries mid cycle so long as youre quick! Im thinking get the new one before you take the old one out! How long do the batteries last??

SD - Im not giving up on Herman yet, just not gonna get stressed if it aint my time! BFN at 9DPO means Im out I think, especially as I am convinced I O'd on the first peak which puts me 10DPO today. Saying that previous BFP's I havent tested til after AF due...See another one for those angels! xx

Take care Aclio, you can still lurk even if nothing to say - its nice to know youre there x

How you doing Sam? AF being any gentler on you today? Good luck for your first clomid tomorrow, footrub from OH I think in order of the occasion! x


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys hope you are all well, lots going on, I had first round tests today and some results !

One test was positive for the below, lupus anticoagulant antiphospholipid syndrome which can increase women's chances of recurrent miscarriages. The reason for this is unclear; some researchers believe that antiphospholipid syndrome causes tiny blood clots to block the blood supply to the placenta. Others believe that having antiphospholipid syndrome may interfere with the fertilized eggs ability to implant in the lining of the uterus.! BUT THIS COULD BE BECAUSE I AM STILL SHOWING LEVELS OF HCG

More testing in 6 weeks when hcg levels are 0 so gotta wait till 6th Jan but im ok with that !!


----------



## klcuk3

Back home from work today...thankfully not so crazy as Monday :) Am 12dpo now and am still trying to be patient and not symptom spot too much. AF due friday so we'll see xx Think only way not to test is not to buy any tests so not tempted! x


----------



## KnitWit

Hello girls.. been to the GP today. 

The lady I saw was a junior doctor and to be honest I had to explain certain things to her which is not a good sign.. Came out feeling very disheartened but I threw enough at her to make her at least check my hormone levels and send me for an ultrasound on my ovaries. 

She was more concerned about telling me my weight was stopping me getting pregnant than actually listening to me. When I asked her about whether she felt taking vit B might help with my luteal phase she replied 'im not sure, we weren't taught anything about that in medical school' 
Lovely..

I received a similar response when asking for advise about my other half's issues 'Ive never heard of anyone having that sort of problem, perhaps he could come in and talk to one of the male doctors' 

So I guess it's a minor win, im getting some tests done but when I asked her to clarify what cd I should have the blood test done she said it didn't matter.. So when I booked it in I made sure it fell on cd 21 since that's when most people seem to have it. 

She also made it clear that I would not be referred to a fertility specialist until I'd been trying for two years even if these tests reveal an underlying issue.

I really wish my doctor hadn't left the surgery.. *sigh*


----------



## HappyDaze

Hello all...

Sam - sorry to hear AF got you - glad to see you're moving onwards and upwards towards the next cycle... FX'd for a lovely BFP Xmas pressie for you.

Scorpiodragon - FX'd for your peaks coming at the right time!

Moggymay - don't count yourself out yet... According to the analysis on FF regarding timing of HPTs - the average DPO for first 'false' negative test result is 10.3 DPO. The average for first positive is 13.6 DPO, so lots of PMA it could still be your month! 
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/Faqs/When_can_I_expect_a_positive_HPT_if_I_am_pregnant.html 

knitwit - sorry to hear you seem to be yet another victim of incompetent doctors, always slightly worrying when you have to explain the physical intricacies of the body to someone who is supposedly in charge of your health. Sounds like you did the right thing insisting on the tests and taking control of the timing of them. 

klcuk - I'm with you 12DPO, AF due tomorrow... desperately trying not to get my hopes up (who am I kidding, as always I'm convinced this is the month :haha:). If she hasn't reared her ugly head by Sat morning I will test - but she'll probl be here tomorrow anyway :growlmad: I hate this waiting!


----------



## scorpiodragon

KnitWit I am glad that you kinda got some answers or at least getting some tests done.... but WTF is with these incompetent doctors?! Jesus... it is unbelieveable the stuff I am hearing about... Half the time we know more than them!
Crossing my fingers for you Klcuk3 and HappyDaze that AF doesn't come this weekend!!
As for me - I am gutted as yet ANOTHER friend has annouced a pregnancy on facebook... and this friend was so adament last time I saw her that she did not want another child any time soon etc. and well it just puts the knife in deeper... brutal!
Anyway just having a feel sorry for yourself moment... 
Keep well everyone!
xo


----------



## Leilani

Knitwit - I wish you could have seen my doctor - so was so pro-active I was quite shocked. Is there another doctor or surgery you could go to - especially if (fingers crossed not) your blood tests don't come back with the best results. CD21 really only tests for progesterone and LH, could you get CD3 bloods done too?

fluffyblue - glad you are making some progress, is there any treatment fo lupus anticoagulant antiphospholipid syndrome (what a mouthful!)? Or are you goig to wait until Jan and see if you still test positive?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Knitwit - I've had a similar experience, where you feel you're teaching the doctor rather than them advising you. Unfortunately, since GPs aren't specialists there are too many of them that coast by on a little knowledge about everything (and lets face it, they're mostly dealing with people who've got colds all day) but nothing in-depth. It's good that you're clued-up and assertive enough to know what you need and want. Is there another more experienced doctor at the surgery that you could see?

As for me, CD 13 and planning to start shagging on Saturday. I've had Highs for 5 days but because I am on Clomid I get a High reading for at least a week before I ovulate. 

And yesterday, I started dieting properly again. I absolutely have to lose weight - I'm 4ft10 and a size 18 and I do have to concede that this is very likely affecting my fertility. So, I'm using weightlossresrouces.co.uk, planning some healthy meals (pea and potato curry tonight), and so on and so forth. I feel better for having started at least.

Good luck to all those in the 2WW.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, 

Sadly I am coming back to ttc soon. I found out on Monday that I had had a missed miscarriage. I was 9 1/2 weeks and it was all beginning to become real and exciting so hubbie and I are pretty devastated. I had surgery yesterday as doc said there was no sign at all of my body rejecting the pregnancy. I do feel better now that is all over.

My consultant thinks that the baby stopped developing at about 9 weeks and is 99.9% sure it was due to chromosonal abnormailty as there was a huge yolk sac. I guess the positive is that it happened now and not even later on in the pregnancy.

Glad to see lots of new ladies on here too! 

I will be welcoming back my little white friend with open arms...

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all today? well i hope,
i'm ok just having another lazy day whilst the witch is visiting. going to take my clomid tonight before bed as i heard it helps with the side affects. so we shall see how that goes, been doing lots of research into vitamins for my hair loss, docs aren't gonna do much so i'm going to see if i can.
been doing alot of thinking the last few days and have reached some conclusions and have a renewed fighting spirit lol.
Matt got the first of two part interview today, next one tomorrow, just truly hoping he gets this job, we need to turn the page so to speak and what better way than with a new job for matt and then everything else will follow hopefully,
well i am going to get a coffee and see matt off, pray for him girls please,xxx

also going to start my clomid tonight and i wondered if any of you have any info for me, side effects, thing i should know like Fran just saying about the highs due to clomid, any information at all i would be grateful for, thanks,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh no Bella's Mamma, very sorry to hear that. Very sad news.


----------



## hedgewitch

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Sadly I am coming back to ttc soon. I found out on Monday that I had had a missed miscarriage. I was 9 1/2 weeks and it was all beginning to become real and exciting so hubbie and I are pretty devastated. I had surgery yesterday as doc said there was no sign at all of my body rejecting the pregnancy. I do feel better now that is all over.
> 
> My consultant thinks that the baby stopped developing at about 9 weeks and is 99.9% sure it was due to chromosonal abnormailty as there was a huge yolk sac. I guess the positive is that it happened now and not even later on in the pregnancy.
> 
> Glad to see lots of new ladies on here too!
> 
> I will be welcoming back my little white friend with open arms...
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxx

oh hunny i am so so sorry, sending you hugs and loves,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> also going to start my clomid tonight and i wondered if any of you have any info for me, side effects, thing i should know like Fran just saying about the highs due to clomid, any information at all i would be grateful for, thanks,xxx

Yes, you will almost certainly get more High readings than before. I get highs right from when I first POAS up to the Peak. It's a bit frustrating as it means there's no real indication of when the peak will happen, but you can guess based on previous cycles.

The only side-effect I've had fromt he clomid is more cervical fluid post-ovulation. No other problems at all.


----------



## moggymay

Morning all - nowt to report here. Feeling grumpy today and not quite sure why, presume AF is on her way and sneding me a black cloud to announce her arrival!

Gonna try temping next cycle and need to get a thermometer - any advice or recommendations?

Will endeavour to be less grumpy tomorrow, little mogster is doing his best to make me laugh and it is kind of working but still feel grumpy/sad...


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am so sorry to hear that Bella's Mama :hug:
Glad your spirits are feeling better Hedge!
Good for you on the healthy eating Fran... I am right there with ya, still trying to lose the last 25 lbs of 50 lbs of pregnancy weight from 17 months ago!


----------



## moggymay

Welcome back BM, sorry it is in these circumstances:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

OMG! Just noticed SD that mogster is just 4 days short of a year older than your little one - spooky or what!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry you're grumpy Moggy... Hopefully your little man can make you feel better, and the witch stays away! As for a thermometer I use a BD Basal Digital, I am not sure if that is avaialbe in the UK as I am in Canada... I am sure the other girls have some recommendations if it isn't.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh really?! that is spooky! :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

This is no good at all.



moggymay said:


> morning all - nowt to report here. Feeling grumpy today and not quite sure why, presume af is on her way and sneding me a black cloud to announce her arrival!
> 
> Gonna try temping next cycle and need to get a thermometer - any advice or recommendations?
> 
> Will endeavour to be less grumpy tomorrow, little mogster is doing his best to make me laugh and it is kind of working but still feel grumpy/sad...

RAH. HULK SMASH. HULK SMASH BAD MOOD. HULK SMASH BAD MOOD INTO GROUND.


----------



## scorpiodragon

:rofl: Thanks Fran!


----------



## moggymay

Fran - thanks, you made me smile but cant shake the sad feeling?


----------



## Tomo

Afternoon ladies,
Blimey, lots to catch up on. Hedge sorry to hear that this wasn't your month, hopefully clomid will help you. Bella's mamma, so sorry to hear your sad news. Well done to all the ladies who've been seeking out help via their doctors, all though, so frustrating that they can seem so utterly incompetent! 

Well CD27 13dpo today, period due tomorrow. Have held off testing as I really think this is not my month. Boobs feel bigger, but that's normal for pre-AF and cramps have gone now. Went a little bit crazy on wednesday trying to decide whether to or not but think I'd really rather wait until my period was late. I've read so many incidences of chemical pregnancies, something I knew nothing about before, so given that I'd rather wait it out.

Good luck to all the other's waiting and happy strumping to those on nookie week!:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Yes, you will almost certainly get more High readings than before. I get highs right from when I first POAS up to the Peak. It's a bit frustrating as it means there's no real indication of when the peak will happen, but you can guess based on previous cycles.
> 
> The only side-effect I've had fromt he clomid is more cervical fluid post-ovulation. No other problems at all.

thanks Fran, feel stupid but i am a little excited about taking it, probably won't be saying that when i have the headaches lol, see i was told i would have hostile CM through being on the clomid, also hope you dont mind me asking but roughly how long after you stop the clomid do you ovulate? some say its 5 days others say 9 but these are ladies not on the clomid, thanks again Fran i appreciate your advice,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Fran - thanks, you made me smile but cant shake the sad feeling?

hey sweet, sorry you're feeling down hun. i am here if you want to chat,xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Fran - thanks, you made me smile but cant shake the sad feeling?

Well, it's alright to be sad sometimes. Put your pajamas on as soon as is feasable, be nice to yourself and tomorrow will be a better day.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Yes, you will almost certainly get more High readings than before. I get highs right from when I first POAS up to the Peak. It's a bit frustrating as it means there's no real indication of when the peak will happen, but you can guess based on previous cycles.
> 
> The only side-effect I've had fromt he clomid is more cervical fluid post-ovulation. No other problems at all.
> 
> thanks Fran, feel stupid but i am a little excited about taking it, probably won't be saying that when i have the headaches lol, see i was told i would have hostile CM through being on the clomid, also hope you dont mind me asking but roughly how long after you stop the clomid do you ovulate? some say its 5 days others say 9 but these are ladies not on the clomid, thanks again Fran i appreciate your advice,xxClick to expand...

I take 50mg clomid for 5 days from CD5 - CD 9. I usually ovulate around CD 18.


----------



## Nataliexx

Hello Ladies

Dose anyone have a Clearblue monitor they do not need anymore?

Thanks
Natalie


----------



## moggymay

Sorry no, have you tried ebay? Some of the ebayUK shops will post to Australia as will some of those in the US. Would recommend getting a few boxes of sticks at the same time. Be careful to buy the sticks in sealed boxes though as some sellers try to sell sticks loose in collections of ten, the CBFM does suggest to use sticks from one box each cycle for it to be accurate - have never dared fluctuate from this for fear of dud results. The monitors cost around £55 new on ebay.co.uk think thats about aus100 then there is postage on top. EbayAUS has this one:
https://cgi.ebay.com.au/Clearblue-E...ZAU_Medical_Special_Needs?hash=item3efa64ca82


----------



## fluffyblue

Leilani said:


> Knitwit - I wish you could have seen my doctor - so was so pro-active I was quite shocked. Is there another doctor or surgery you could go to - especially if (fingers crossed not) your blood tests don't come back with the best results. CD21 really only tests for progesterone and LH, could you get CD3 bloods done too?
> 
> fluffyblue - glad you are making some progress, is there any treatment fo lupus anticoagulant antiphospholipid syndrome (what a mouthful!)? Or are you goig to wait until Jan and see if you still test positive?

Hiya thanks for answering seems im soon forgotton on here !:cry::cry:

Im gonna wait till Jan to see if still positive dont wanna try until I know but even if I do get PG they will treat me as positive with aspirin and clexane x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fluffyblue said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Knitwit - I wish you could have seen my doctor - so was so pro-active I was quite shocked. Is there another doctor or surgery you could go to - especially if (fingers crossed not) your blood tests don't come back with the best results. CD21 really only tests for progesterone and LH, could you get CD3 bloods done too?
> 
> fluffyblue - glad you are making some progress, is there any treatment fo lupus anticoagulant antiphospholipid syndrome (what a mouthful!)? Or are you goig to wait until Jan and see if you still test positive?
> 
> Hiya thanks for answering seems im soon forgotton on here !:cry::cry:
> 
> Im gonna wait till Jan to see if still positive dont wanna try until I know but even if I do get PG they will treat me as positive with aspirin and clexane xClick to expand...

Sorry fluffyblue, I was't ignoring you, I just wasn't familiar with the conditions you mentioned in your post. x


----------



## Leilani

Well, having reset my little white friend, I was so plesaed this morning that my CD6 result was low! I think if I'd stared on highs again, my little friend would have been sitting in pieces on the floor. If I'm still on lows a week from now, I might not be so happy!

To anyone who's had CD3 & 21 bloods - do your doctors usually let you know of the results after each test, or wait and give you both? I guess it works differently here to the UK, my Dr just gave me 2 lab test order forms (for want of a better term), and I go to the lab and get in the queue - which is usually just 1 person long, and where we live I have a choice of 4 labs all within about 5 mins drive of home.


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> Knitwit - I've had a similar experience, where you feel you're teaching the doctor rather than them advising you. Unfortunately, since GPs aren't specialists there are too many of them that coast by on a little knowledge about everything (and lets face it, they're mostly dealing with people who've got colds all day) but nothing in-depth. It's good that you're clued-up and assertive enough to know what you need and want. Is there another more experienced doctor at the surgery that you could see?
> 
> As for me, CD 13 and planning to start shagging on Saturday. I've had Highs for 5 days but because I am on Clomid I get a High reading for at least a week before I ovulate.
> 
> And yesterday, I started dieting properly again. I absolutely have to lose weight - I'm 4ft10 and a size 18 and I do have to concede that this is very likely affecting my fertility. So, I'm using weightlossresrouces.co.uk, planning some healthy meals (pea and potato curry tonight), and so on and so forth. I feel better for having started at least.
> 
> Good luck to all those in the 2WW.

Thankyou to all you ladies who responded to my post, when I get the results through from my tests I plan on asking for a different doctor to discuss them with! Im pretty sure the doctor I saw will be equally glad to be rid of me! Im with you in the dieting camp Fran, the evil doctor made a big deal about my weight and how that was probably damaging my fertility. So I agreed to try to get my weight down and she gave me a referral to slimming world for free. Ive been meaning to give it a try anyway and at least this way I don't have to pay! 

Bella's Mamma I'm so sorry to hear about your loss, it must have been heartbreaking. Welcome back to the CBFM club and I hope your stay is a short one!

Sorry Fluffy! we still care! It's good that they are making progress in their investigations for you. Hope your ok!

Sam, I have everything crossed for you this cycle and for your hubby with his interview.


----------



## helen1234

my monitor has gone back to low and never peaked at all :grr: god knows where i am in my cycle tis month now :shrug: i'm cd29 now


----------



## hedgewitch

thanks girls, well i took my clomid just before midnight and i am going to bed now. hope everyone rests well, Goddess Bless,sam,xx


----------



## HappyDaze

Quick update... she got me :cry: So sorry to say I won't be the one bringing good news to the thread this month...

Never mind, PMA, my time will come. Myself and DH are going to be away on hols for a few days in the lead up to O next cycle so plenty of time to get on it!

Have a good weekend all.


----------



## moggymay

Sorry ladies 11dpo and feeling grumpy again! BFN when tested this morning so know Im out and on top of that an old friend I havent seen since easter just had a baby - didnt even know she was pregnant! Makes me feel bad cos didnt know which says am lousy friend for not keeping in touch better but also I should be happy for her not grumpy cos it wasnt me - how does it go Fran -GRRRR AAARH HULK HULK STOMP HULK HULK GRUMP GRUMP GRUMP GRUMP STROP! Thats a bit better.

Oh well onwards and upwards, have ordered thermometer online and going to go shopping now with little mogster for wrapping paper so can get organised for christmas. New cycle new month new mood - come on AF, just come now. NOW!!!!! please?


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sorry ladies 11dpo and feeling grumpy again! BFN when tested this morning so know Im out and on top of that an old friend I havent seen since easter just had a baby - didnt even know she was pregnant! Makes me feel bad cos didnt know which says am lousy friend for not keeping in touch better but also I should be happy for her not grumpy cos it wasnt me - how does it go Fran -GRRRR AAARH HULK HULK STOMP HULK HULK GRUMP GRUMP GRUMP GRUMP STROP! Thats a bit better.
> 
> Oh well onwards and upwards, have ordered thermometer online and going to go shopping now with little mogster for wrapping paper so can get organised for christmas. New cycle new month new mood - come on AF, just come now. NOW!!!!! please?

11DPO could still be too early to test hun, its not over yet, enjoy your wrapping hun, i haven't done anything yet ooops!xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Now then Moggymay, you know full well 11DPO is still too early to rule yourself out. HULK SMASH HPT. HULK SAY WAIT FOR FAT LADY SING.


----------



## Janidog

Nataliexx said:


> Hello Ladies
> 
> Dose anyone have a Clearblue monitor they do not need anymore?
> 
> Thanks
> Natalie

I will be looking at selling mine once i get passed 12 weeks. I found my machine extremely helpful. Not sure on the price, but i've had it since June


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all,

I've not posted on here for a while as had overwhelming urge to smash CBFM to bits with its non stop LOW! (Obviously, more likely to be my body that needs smashing to bits than the monitor, but that might hurt!). Anyhoo, peed this morning and had first HIGH!! At CD26 after MC (I know I should have waited but I wanted to play with it!). I thanks the acupuncturist as he said on Tuesday (CD23) this will make you ov in the next 2 to 3 days, and hey presto I get a high within 3 days! Problem is now, I have only 3 more sticks before it will stop asking! Does it ever ask for more than 20 sticks? I may have withdrawl symptoms!


----------



## moggymay

No it is programmed to ask in multiples of 10 so if you get peak on day 10 or day 20 it wont ask on day 11 or day 21 whichever. After the first peak the readings are automatic so you dont technically even have to poas as the result is the same whatever you do ie old stick/new stick/nowt - you still get a second peak, then a high and then low til the end of your cycle.

Fran - I WANT THE FAT LADY TO SING!!!! I want to start again afresh and cheerful and catch my hollyberryegg


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry the witch got HappyDaze, glad you have such good PMA!!
Sorry you got a bfn Moggy! It is still early, so you never know! How long is your LP normally?
Lamburai YAY for your high! Since the CBFM will only ask for a max of 20 sticks, I would use OPK's for the few days after your sticks run out if you don't see your peak, or just keep on BD'ing! Do you temp at all?
As for me another high today (3rd one)... I am soooo happy as DH gets home tonight ans it looks like I will get my peak tomorrow or Sunday!! WOO HOO! FX'd that hubby is not too tired tonight after his long week of training and travel... I don't like telling him when I am O'ing because of the "pressure to perform" but I am pretty sure he knows... hehe! My temps are really messed up and high this cycle as I have been ill with a bit of a cold/virus all week, I hope there is still a signifigant temp increase when I do ovulate!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

LP usually 14 days, its like clockwork so think AF will arrive this weekend or Monday then can get on with my hollyberry cycle.

Fingers crossed for your peak this weekend.

Grumps all gone, little mogster saw to that. We are off to Footie School once he wakes from his nap...


----------



## hibiscus07

Oddly, I had a High yesterday on my first pee-stick day of the month, which was CD9. Today I have a Peak already--Weird!
I suspect I never even ovulated last month and my period wasn't actually a period. It was never red, just 6 days of brown spotting/light flow. Normally I O around CD17, so this definitely isn't normal. But I will take it! O'ing early is better than not O'ing at all.


----------



## fluffyblue

Sorry for my sarky comment yesterday was feeling sorry for myself

I been discharged from EPU today wahey 11 visits and 42 blood vialls later im negative yipeeeeee ! 

So im having a couple of months rest TTC and am gonna just have "married sex" as my hubby calls it 

Just patiently waiting for my AF to start now - cmon witchy poo I know you are somewhere !


----------



## moggymay

No worries Fluff thats what we are here for!:hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone

I haven't posted for ages but am starting to try again next cycle. Am monitoring this cycle - currently day 18 and on high still. It's only my second CBFM cycle but I haven't yet had a peak ;)

as my cycles are irregular (30-45 days generally) i think I probably need to get serious and start temping. I've been avoiding it because it all sounds a bit too much like hard work - but do you ladies generally recommend it? 

Hope everyone is well and that some BFPs start coming soon

Tort.


----------



## KnitWit

Janidog said:


> Nataliexx said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies
> 
> Dose anyone have a Clearblue monitor they do not need anymore?
> 
> Thanks
> Natalie
> 
> I will be looking at selling mine once i get passed 12 weeks. I found my machine extremely helpful. Not sure on the price, but i've had it since JuneClick to expand...

Nice to see a success story dropping by! Gives us all a bit of hope that the CBFM does help :) 
I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> I haven't posted for ages but am starting to try again next cycle. Am monitoring this cycle - currently day 18 and on high still. It's only my second CBFM cycle but I haven't yet had a peak ;)
> 
> as my cycles are irregular (30-45 days generally) i think I probably need to get serious and start temping. I've been avoiding it because it all sounds a bit too much like hard work - but do you ladies generally recommend it?
> 
> Hope everyone is well and that some BFPs start coming soon
> 
> Tort.

Tort I have been avoiding temping for much the same reason but am going to give it a go next cycle - have even ordered my thermometer ready. AF due this weekend or Monday so hoping it arrives tomorrow...


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi tortoise and moggymay - temping is the way forward. It is yet another handy tool to become obsessed with! It gives you the comfort (or panic) that you have ov'd (or not!) but its pretty reliable.


----------



## klcuk3

Well I'm out this month AF turned up this evening bang on time :( 

One question....cos af started this evening do I set my little monitor for cd 1 or 2 tmw morning??

Roll on next month..........


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Just wanted to point you ladies to my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/general...d-throw-my-mum-out-having-assistance-dog.html

I'm proper pissed off.


----------



## urchin

ay up wonderlings!

CD22 for me and still high - can't see me oscillating at all this month :( bloody buggerin bollux
We have first IVF appointment on Monday though so we're hoping to start getting some better news soon

our good news is that Mr Urch passed his driving test on wednesday - so we're both really happy about that :D


----------



## debgreasby

congrats to mr urch on the driving test x


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we all today? 
me? well i'm not amused, i've got terrible cramps in my tum and the night sweats have gone into overdrive, becoming all day sweats and hot flushes. 
i went bed at just gone 1am and was still awake at 3am and up downstairs and doing my washing by 5.30am, driving me nuts then the old man lies there and i ask him if he's getting up(bearing in mind i have already been up sorting kids for the last 3 hours) and he says "my alarm hasn't gone off yet"!!! 
and he keeps saying i have a clo'mood on due to the clomid and finds himself highly amusing. see how fookin amusing it is when i smack him one!! so i told him watch himself and he says "well how are you gonna get preggers if i am dead?" i said "who said anything about killing you, i might just inflict pain on you" he said "ooooh kinky clo'mood"!!

bloody wind up merchant!! so i think its fair to say i am in a bad mood today and sick of being treated like some sort of donkey when i have sat here for 4 hours needing milk to have a brew and he has sat in bed knowing this!!

aaarrrrggghhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!+%&*[email protected]*&@?* and my head is killing me!!
https://www.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.giffeel better now thanks girls!,lolxxx


----------



## Leilani

I'm not laughing at you hedge - and there's nothing worse than no milk in the morning - but your tale of woe put a smile on my face.

Thank goodness you only take clomid for 5 days, and you know why you feel so rotten.

You should go on strike for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## hedgewitch

lol i know i should!!! but then the world would stop and the house fall down, you know how it is, GAH men!!
how are you today hun?xxx


----------



## urchin

Mornin all :D

Guess what? I was wrong about what CD I was on yesterday (mainly cuz I'd stopped paying attention to the MEHness of it all.....so today is CD25 and I got a peak! :shrug:

Soooo, either the pregnancy and MC has stuffed my luteal phase up, or (fingers crossed) I am having a longer cycle than normal. Only time will tell but in the meantime Mr Urch has his Strumping Orders!

Hedge - sorry to here of you morning of woe - hope the day goes uphill for you from here on in

Fran - grrrbuudddstgrrsppplutter is my most coherant response to your mum's weatherspoons response - I think some DDA training is called for accross the company. In fact, I think that's what I would ask for (alongside a grovelling apology from the toad in question) I've found it's always a good idea to know what you want them to do about it when you complain, and I think mandatory DDA training would be a good plan :D


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Just wanted to point you ladies to my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/general...d-throw-my-mum-out-having-assistance-dog.html
> 
> I'm proper pissed off.

Oh my goodness Fran that is SHOCKING! Not to mention rude and ignorant. I would have had a total tantrum. My brother used to manage Wetherespoons pubs so I will mention it to him and see if he still knows anyone to complain to! Its funny how they don't allow dogs, but they allow grotesque drunken old men and unemployed alcholics to prop up the bar all day!


----------



## hedgewitch

contact jeremy kyle, he'd love it and would name and shame lol,xx


----------



## moggymay

congrats on the peak Urch :dance:


----------



## hedgewitch

anyone know if its normal for my temps to have risen from the clomid maybe?xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey, good news on the Peak Urch! I am reet pleased for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to point you ladies to my other thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/general...d-throw-my-mum-out-having-assistance-dog.html
> 
> I'm proper pissed off.
> 
> Oh my goodness Fran that is SHOCKING! Not to mention rude and ignorant. I would have had a total tantrum. My brother used to manage Wetherespoons pubs so I will mention it to him and see if he still knows anyone to complain to! Its funny how they don't allow dogs, but they allow grotesque drunken old men and unemployed alcholics to prop up the bar all day!Click to expand...

Innit. I'll be taking it further.



hedgewitch said:


> anyone know if its normal for my temps to have risen from the clomid maybe?xxx

I wouldn't worry too much about that rise, it's not enormous and I'm sure it'll go back down tomorrow. The restless night you had will have contributed to that.

As for me, CD15, waiting for the peak, but will start strumping tonight. Brace yourselves girls, I'm going in.


----------



## tortoise

Thanks Moggy - let me know how the temping goes for you and I may follow in your footsteps.

I had my first ever peak today - woopdedoo. CD19. Only problem is I don't totally trust it as I forgot to test with FMU so it was an hour or so later with very little liquid. Hmmm. what do you all think?

Congrats on the peak Urchin and Fran - OMG re Wetherspoons. What a bunch of tossbags.


----------



## tortoise

and have just done a CB ovulation test and it's negative. So i guess the CBFM is wrong. booooo


----------



## moggymay

Dont laugh tort but i keep my sticks once they start showing high then i can see the progression by the time it says peak - what I do notice is that once it goes to peak my two lines are pretty much the same colour...

I kind of think it would still count as peak - unless you had had a drink, after all the concentration will be much the same as fmu so guess the hormones are there - odds on you get a +ve OPK tomorrow on your automatic peak!

Temping starts when AF arrives and she aint singing yet - think she is in shock at Wetherspoons treatment of Frans mum! 

Wetherspoons are generally shite, we have avoided them since 2003, I had an op on my knee so was on crutches, we stopped off for a drink and something to eat and a rest of the leg, put my foot up on a stoll - no shoe on I took it off - and they came over saying I was dirtying a chair where another customer wanted to sit. 

It was deserted in there and I took my shoe off!!! I could understand if it was wet and I left my shoe on and I was just a lazyite but duh crutches/shoe off/sunny day!! Now realise should have been a drunken slobbering tramp who wet myself on my chair then swapped chairs cos that is the kind of customer they want! GRRR rant over lol


----------



## moggymay

Tort - its the weekend so strump anyway!


----------



## tortoise

haha I can't this cycle - just started a new job so need to do two weeks before the mat leave kicks in. so this cycle is just for monitoring purposes with a view to starting properly next cycle. I did have some drinks last night - would that have affected the reading ?

yeah wethos officially suck. mass boycott.


----------



## hibiscus07

Question about Peak days:
I got my first Peak yesterday. It was quite noticeable on the stick, too, with a very dark LH line and a very light Estrogen line. 
I got my 2nd Peak today. Usually, I think the stick on the 2nd Peak day starts to show a fading LH, and a darkening Estrogen line. However, today my LH line was just as dark and the Estrogen line just as light as yesterday.
I thought the surge would happen and then be gone on the machine's 2nd Peak day. I'm pretty sure that's what has happened previous months.

Is this normal for y'all? Do you notice two days of dark LH/light Estrogen?

Thanks!!

EDIT: I should have stated that I am wondering whether yesterday would have been O day, or today. Or tomorrow? Argghh!
No temp shift this AM. Was 97.08 yesterday, and 97.03 today...


----------



## Jessa

Hello fellow CBFM users! :)

I was just wondering whether any of you have ovulated without your CBFM (aka "pee machine" in my world!) going to peak. FF says I've ovulated based on my temps, but I've had four straight days of high readings. Any experience?


----------



## Piperette

Jessa, there have been quite a few ladies on here who ovulated and got their BFP's without a peak.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Fran - you absolutely crack me up!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yay for your peak Urch!
Moggy I keep my sticks too! and :blush: I go as far as labelling them CD6, CD7 etc. so I can go back and look at the progression!! :haha: I believe I shall get my peak tomorrow morning based on my line reading and labelling! Tort I usually only get a + OPK after my CBFM gives me a peak... for some reason the CBFM detects it first... ANYWAYS like Moggy says it is the weekend get BD'ing!
Fran I hope you really go further with this thing with your Mum, they should pay for that disgusting behaviour! 
Klcuk3 sorry the witch got you! :hugs:
Everyone waiting on peaks get strumping! I am right there with you... well you know what I mean hehe!
Moggy, Lamburai and everyone else thinking of temping, it may sound like a pain in the @ss and all but it is actually not once you get used to doing it every morning, and gets just as exciting as POAS in my books, something else for me to obsess over LOL
As for me I am taking advantage of my hubby this weekend and plan to jump him at least one more time before he leaves early Monday morning... I believe I should have my peak tomorrow, I am very pleased my body decided to ovulate while my hubby was here! 
xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck scorpiodragon!

I got yet another high this morning but still no peak and only one test left! Does anyone have a picture of a high stick just before peak so I can try and work out how long I might have to wait? Its going to cost me a fortune in OPKs as I hate the internet ones!


----------



## moggymay

Lamburai1703 said:


> Good luck scorpiodragon!
> 
> I got yet another high this morning but still no peak and only one test left! Does anyone have a picture of a high stick just before peak so I can try and work out how long I might have to wait? Its going to cost me a fortune in OPKs as I hate the internet ones!

Sure I read on here a while back about someone who got a peak on the 10 day of poas - the monitor then stopped asking for sticks and gave the automatic peak on the 11th day and the automatic high on the 12th. 

I remember cos she was worried about not getting the second peak if she didnt poas.

Goodluck for your peak


----------



## Leilani

Got my highs again, after having one low this cycle. I feel so much better for at least getting one low this time round. The oestrogen line is also significantly lighter than it was on the sticks last month too - which gives me hope that my anovulatory cycle was a one-off rather than the norm.

DH was supposed to produce a sample for SA, but I don't want to waste any, so I figure it can wait a while, and I'll takw it to the lab with me when I go for my CD21 bloods - as I'll have no use for it by then.

There was an article on our Sunday night current-affairs type show about the declining rates of male fertility and in NZ sperm counts have fallen by 50% over the past two decades. Kiwi men have the lowest fertility on the planet (according to the show) and one in five men need help to get their partners pregnant.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Peak! First peak this morning! So me, Urch, Scorps, Hisbiscus and Tortoise are all peaking within a couple of days of each other. Awesome.

And we had a good strump yesterday, will have another one tonight and another tomorrow morning. Husband made me laugh yesterday, once we'd finished he immediately grabbed a pillow and stuck it under my bum. He definitely wants this cycle to be the one.

Presuming I ovulate tomorrow on the second peak, my period will be due on 10th December. That's 6 days before our fertility clinic appointment. According to all poetic narratives and anecdotes, I should definitely get pregnant this cycle. You see, it must work that way in order for me to be able to say to everyone in the future "And we were just one week away from our fertility clinic appointment, it always happens when you least expect it!". So yeah. The universe and poetic justice are on my side this month. Isn't that the way the world works? Million to one chances happen 9 times out of 10.

Incidentally, I just have to tell someone this - Alex spent 2 hours last night singing me songs :) He played his guitar and his ukelele and he played me "You're Beautiful" and "Don't Go changing" and "Big Gay Heart" and lots of Johnny Cash. I love him lots.


----------



## urchin

Check yourselves with sticks and temping tra-la-la-la-la la-la la laaaa
Tis the weekend to get strumping fa-la-la-la-la la-la la laaaa!

:D

last night, dear readers, Mr Urch and I were not divided ..... still thinking CD25 is much too late for it to be a sticky one, but who knows when AF is due this month - and my motto is 'when there's a shadow of a sliver of a chance, pin your man to the bed and take no prisoners' ..... or maybe that should be _take a couple of million of prisoners??_
and as Fran says, we all know what happens if it's a million to one shot (ty Mr Pratchet!)

Scorpio-D - how very obliging of your body and hubby to coincide like that ..... go get him honey

Leilani - canny thinking me duck! There's times you can spare a sample and others when you simply can't


----------



## tortoise

Check out all the peaks - this is awesome and should mean some BFPs start rolling in come mid December - festive BFPs how lovely...

I got my second peak this morning and am so frustrated we can't act on it so to speak. Given I've never peaked before and my cycles are all over the place it seems like a waste. However a BFP this month would cost me 6 months of mat leave pay so I need to be prudent!! Going to buy some OPKs in Kingston this afternoon and see if I can verify the peak and I'm still a little suspicious of it. 

Fran - your fella sounds lovely. I'm such a sucker for a man who can play music - it's how my other half wooed me. A guitar, Maggie May, and a evening on the beach in Devon!


----------



## armi

Hiya
This is my very firstpost on Babyandbump.:flower::flower:
I am using the CBFM and a on day 30 which is 7/8 dpo. I was wondering if you know how to tell which of the peak days you ov...I don't temp. I thought I mighthave felt a eggy release on the first day... but I am prone to imaginative fancies.:haha:

I have my consultation tomorrow for IVF/ICSI. Wouldn't it be great if they found I was pregnant. Anyway things like that and winning the lottery happen to other people and not me.:dohh: 

A little about me. I am an Aussie and live in the UK. mARIED FOR 12/13 YEARS AND HAVE OR DD1 via first attempt at ICSI 10 months ago. She is a love and this 40 year old mamma wants a big family...don't quite know how that is going to work out. We have never had a natural pregnancy so I don't know why i AM USING THE cbfm but it is good to get to know your body. I have discovered that I don't ovulate at the same time in each month:shrug:

Anyway enough about me but I will be online and getting to know you. 
Cheerio?


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today? 
cd 5 for me, still no flow?? and still got sore boobies, heartburn and cramps. getting worried as a good few people have told me to test again as apparently my boobs shouldn't be hurting and clomid will not stop my AF, i only lost on cd1 and it was heavy but then just stopped like i never had any flow, no spotting just stopped. so what do you gals think?xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I think you should test again, if only to put your mind at rest.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hi armi, welcome to the gang :D I'm afraid there's no reliable way to tell exactly when you tested other than temping.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo PEAK! Alright everyone get strumping! hehe!
Urch FWIW after I had my MMC I ovulated on CD18 (1 week late) and still had my regular 15 day LP, so you may just have a long cycle this time around!
Fran I think that poetic justice it TOTALLY on your side, that would be so awesome to say wouldn't it? 1 week before going to the FS we found out we were having you! :thumbup:
Leilani glad you have your huighs!
Armi welcome, I hope poetic justice is on your side too this month!
Sam if I were you I would test again for peace of mind...


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies!
Can I join you guys? I am 36 yrs old and have been Married since April 09. DH and I have been ttc since Chrimbo last year and were pleased to get a BFP in July- unfortunately this turned out to be an ectopic and resulted in my losing my right tube on 3rd of Sept 2009. I was advised not to ttc until two periods or 3 months (whichever was the quickest). This is the first month we have ttc. I purchased the CBFM on the second month after the EP and started monitoring straight away as I wanted to see what my cycle was like. I have had two periods post-EP and both have been spot on 29 days. My one month of CBFM showed my Peak days at 15-16. This month I have been showing high fertility since CD13- I am on CD27 now!! Has anyone had anything like this happen before. I know cycles can fluctuate but high for almost two weeks seems weird to me. I also monitor my CM and this was watery/EW around CD13-16 but not anymore? I hope some one can help... oh and of course being addicted to POAS I did do two pregnancy tests last week which were BFN (CD23&25)
arrgghhhh this is so frustrating. I will be charting my BBT once AF rears her ugly head to see if this works in conjunction with my CBFM.
Thanks ladies and Good luck to all
Minimin


----------



## moggymay

Welcome newbies :hugs::flower:

GRRRRR GRUMP STOMP ETC. Having a rant - tumble dryer went bang and took out half the power, car got scratched and just trod in catsick - not ahappy bunny!!!!:growlmad:

Sam retest you know it makes sense - Fran said so too so you got to cos she is the CB Guru!

Think the karma angels have it in for me this evening, :shrug:not sure what I did though :shrug:so must be due some good news soon....maybe AF will finally show...:shrug:

Off to read mogster a story, catch you later ladies xxx :hugs:


----------



## KnitWit

armi said:


> Hiya
> This is my very firstpost on Babyandbump.:flower::flower:
> I am using the CBFM and a on day 30 which is 7/8 dpo. I was wondering if you know how to tell which of the peak days you ov...I don't temp. I thought I mighthave felt a eggy release on the first day... but I am prone to imaginative fancies.:haha:
> 
> I have my consultation tomorrow for IVF/ICSI. Wouldn't it be great if they found I was pregnant. Anyway things like that and winning the lottery happen to other people and not me.:dohh:
> 
> A little about me. I am an Aussie and live in the UK. mARIED FOR 12/13 YEARS AND HAVE OR DD1 via first attempt at ICSI 10 months ago. She is a love and this 40 year old mamma wants a big family...don't quite know how that is going to work out. We have never had a natural pregnancy so I don't know why i AM USING THE cbfm but it is good to get to know your body. I have discovered that I don't ovulate at the same time in each month:shrug:
> 
> Anyway enough about me but I will be online and getting to know you.
> Cheerio?

Hey there and welcome to CBFM wonders! As far as I understand it you should ovulate the day after you get the first peak. Feel free to correct me ladies! I dont temp either, i find it a bit of a faff plus I work shifts and my wake up time can vary a fair bit. 

Welcome also to Minimin!

Nice to see lots of peaks happening, hope you have been getting busy this weekend!

Sam I would do a test just to be sure! :)

I am still on low at the mo but should see a high pretty soon. We've been practising in preparation anyway :happydance:


----------



## hedgewitch

so does this look ok? i am really worried now lol,xx


----------



## moggymay

test I think is the best bet - you are past the point of FMU too so poas and let us know - FX'd you get the result you're wanting xx


----------



## hedgewitch

well see i just assumed af had arrived but people keep saying that af shouldnt have gone after a day as usually i flow for about 5 days heavy then spot till 7 days and my boobs are killing me and apparently that shouldnt be happening and my temps. i just assumed clomid had changed my cycle, just wanted some advice from experts lol.xx


----------



## moggymay

Test!!!!


----------



## HappyDaze

Hello ladies, well I'm back to work after a boozy weekend of commiserating over the old witch... Back to CD4 and trying to keep my PMA going.

Good to hear there have been a lot of peaks lately - congrats tortoise/urchin/SD and Sue. And FX' for your poetic justice Sue.

fluffy - glad to hear you got the test results you wanted.

Welcome Armi and Minimim. Armi - I don't think there really is any way to tell which peak day you ovulate unless you temp, as the only way to know for sure is through a temp shift. I just assume it's my 2nd peak day... at least that way I reckon I'm less likely to poas early!

Jessa/Minimim - lots of ladies seem to have lots of highs without a peak - and we have even had a few BFPs from ladies in that same position. 

klcuk - sorry the witch got you too :nope: as for pressing the 'm' - according to the CBFM instructions, if you get AF in the evening, you press 'm' to day one the following morning at your desired test time. However I know some people like to set it to day 2 the next day so that it relates to their FF chart. I guess as the monitor correlates all the info from each month, then as long as you're consistent each month it doesn't really matter.


----------



## HappyDaze

oh yes and meant to say... Sam: Test! 
It will help put your mind at rest....


----------



## moggymay

Sam if you still havent tested wait and test with me tomorrow - assuming AF doesnt reach me...All BFN so far at 8DPO and 11DPO so kind of unlikely but if I test you gotta test too - deal???


----------



## Lamburai1703

Woop Woop!! I got my first peak this morning!!! I ran into the bedroom where OH has just returned from a night shift and jumped on the bed waving a peed on stick and the monitor around! We're not even trying this month (after MC) so if this is the excitement level now, imagine what next months will bring! However, OH did say that waving a pissy stick around is not the best way to romance him so in future leave that part in the bathroom!!

Only prob was that today was the 20th test stick. Will it automatically stay at peak tomororw? What will happen now - oooh the excitement!!

Welcome all new folk, and congrats on all the peaks. Urchin - I loved you strumping song and unfortunately it has stuck in my head so I shall sound like a pervert all day!

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## moggymay

Lamburai1703 said:


> Woop Woop!! I got my first peak this morning!!! I ran into the bedroom where OH has just returned from a night shift and jumped on the bed waving a peed on stick and the monitor around! We're not even trying this month (after MC) so if this is the excitement level now, imagine what next months will bring! However, OH did say that waving a pissy stick around is not the best way to romance him so in future leave that part in the bathroom!!
> 
> Only prob was that today was the 20th test stick. Will it automatically stay at peak tomororw? What will happen now - oooh the excitement!!
> 
> Welcome all new folk, and congrats on all the peaks. Urchin - I loved you strumping song and unfortunately it has stuck in my head so I shall sound like a pervert all day!
> 
> Have a great day ladies!

Will be automatic peak tomorrow and high the next day. Least you wont have to feed more sticks in now and you wont have to worry about the romance being hampered by the pissy stick lol

Happy strumping, Fx'd you catch your eggy:winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

Omg - bfp!!!


----------



## Leilani

moggymay said:


> Omg - bfp!!!

No need to whisper it.

Good Work!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

Cant believe it - scared it wont stick though:nope:


----------



## Leilani

moggymay said:


> Cant believe it - scared it wont stick though:nope:

I'm sending Pritt Stick and blu-tack thoughts your way.


----------



## linsg

Hi girls, I;ve posted here a few times, but i'm more of a lurker. It was my first month using CBFM and i've just got my :bfp:. So, i'll be recommending CBFM to all and saundry!!


----------



## FBbaby

I'm back, just logged in to quickly check news as need to go to a meeting and what do I read.... FANTASTIC NEWS, CONGRATULATION MOGGY

I am sooooo pleased for you, and don't worry about this sticking business, there is no reason not to be full of pma right now. Go and celebrate, give OH a massive hug, tons of kisses to little Moggy and keep the biggest grin on your face all day. And you are proof that there is always hope of a bfp after bfn and we should never rule ourselves out. Any symptoms to report?

Sam, this is all a big strange I would test again :hugs:

I have read that many had their peak over the week-end and I am joining the club. SD, had to laugh as we are definitely true cycle buddies, got peak yesterday too. I did wonder if it would happen as I was still on low on cd10, but the great thing about holidays and staying away from the internet is that I wasn't that bothered and just laughed that my ovaries were probably taking a break too. Glad they woke up though. 

Holiday was absolutely amazing. Temp over 25, sea at 27, and the snorkeling isincredible, feels like you've been thrown into a giant tropical fish aquarium. Not too happy this morning, especially as I had a bad leak in bathroom yesterday, thankfully, neighbour called emergency plumber, but hols blues very similar to cd1s, you soon get over it!

Hugs to everyone and big welcome to the new posters :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Yey FB is back :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Leilani

linsg said:


> Hi girls, I;ve posted here a few times, but i'm more of a lurker. It was my first month using CBFM and i've just got my :bfp:. So, i'll be recommending CBFM to all and saundry!!

Congrats Linsg - awesome news.

Who's next???


----------



## Leilani

moggymay said:


> Yey FB is back :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

She's better than your Aunt Fanny any day!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Omg - bfp!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

HALLELUJAH! 

Brilliant news Mogs! Woop woop!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Welcome back FB :D Glad you had a lovely holiday.

I'm on my second peak today, along with half the Clearblue Wonders it seems. Had a rather functional strump last night, but needs must. I shall jump on husband wheen he gets home this evening too.

I went to see some comedy last night - Jason Manford, Richard Herring and a surpise special guest - Dara O'Briain. He was very. very funny just trying out some new material.


----------



## ACLIO

moggymay said:


> Omg - bfp!!!

congratulations :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## char63

Moggy, thats brilliant news - so pleased for you x x x


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam retest you know it makes sense - Fran said so too so you got to cos she is the CB Guru!

hey hun yes i know thats why i am worried lol, if Fran says so then i must need to retest lol,xxx



moggymay said:


> Sam if you still havent tested wait and test with me tomorrow - assuming AF doesnt reach me...All BFN so far at 8DPO and 11DPO so kind of unlikely but if I test you gotta test too - deal???

ok you're on we shall both test lol, don't chicken out!!xxx



moggymay said:


> Omg - bfp!!!

well congratulations to you deary well done, thought we were gonna test together!! cheat but wow soooooo pleased for you hun, Angels of Karma obviously watching you hun,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

linsg said:
 

> Hi girls, I;ve posted here a few times, but i'm more of a lurker. It was my first month using CBFM and i've just got my :bfp:. So, i'll be recommending CBFM to all and saundry!!

wooohooo well done hun, xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well done to our BFP'S sooo pleased for you gals,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Thanks everyone for the good wishes and glue. Sounds like Im the only one not strumping at the moment! Hope you all catch the eggy...

Fran - very jealous bout the comedy show, not done anything like that since before little mogster was born. Love watching them on Tv but not the same as live. I remember the first comedy show I went to...Trev & Simon at DeMontfort Hall lol, saw Victoria Wood and Lenny Henry there too - tee hee

Really thought I was out after the BFN at 11DPO but just goes to show worth waiting to test. Having PVA and pritt stick for lunch with a side of selotape and some velcro sprinkles xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Thanks everyone for the good wishes and glue. Sounds like Im the only one not strumping at the moment! Hope you all catch the eggy...
> 
> Fran - very jealous bout the comedy show, not done anything like that since before little mogster was born. Love watching them on Tv but not the same as live. I remember the first comedy show I went to...Trev & Simon at DeMontfort Hall lol, saw Victoria Wood and Lenny Henry there too - tee hee
> 
> Really thought I was out after the BFN at 11DPO but just goes to show worth waiting to test. Having PVA and pritt stick for lunch with a side of selotape and some velcro sprinkles xxx

how about "paste" butties? lol wallpaper paste.... yeah ahem!! *slinks off quietly, holding head in shame*
bad joke sorry gals lol,xxx


----------



## moggymay

you joke but I chewed on sponge when I was pregnant with mogster!


----------



## Annamumof2

when the HIGH shows up on the CBFM does this mean i will be ovulating soon? isnt this early in the cycle? and if i am then does this mean my cycle is not 35 days?


----------



## scorpiodragon

OMG!!! WOO HOO MOGGY!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance:
FBaby Glad your holiday was so good and glad the ovaries woke up! hehe! We truly are cycle buddies this month! How long is your LP normally? AF will be due on the 15th for me, calling today O day.... hopefully we'll both get our BFP this month and we can be bump buddies too!
Get strumping Fran!
Hedge did you test?
AnnaMumof2 the CBFM usually will give you a few highs prior to your 2 peak days, however if this is your first month using it you may experience more highs than normally while it is getting to know you.
As for me 2nd peak today and DH left this am, managed to get another strump late last night after our Grey Cup and Dexter watching LOL Feeling good on the karma side of things, seeing as my body and DH's travel schedule are the same this month hehe!
xxx


----------



## Annamumof2

scorpiodragon said:


> OMG!!! WOO HOO MOGGY!! I am so happy for you!! :happydance:
> FBaby Glad your holiday was so good and glad the ovaries woke up! hehe! We truly are cycle buddies this month! How long is your LP normally? AF will be due on the 15th for me, calling today O day.... hopefully we'll both get our BFP this month and we can be bump buddies too!
> Get strumping Fran!
> Hedge did you test?
> AnnaMumof2 the CBFM usually will give you a few highs prior to your 2 peak days, however if this is your first month using it you may experience more highs than normally while it is getting to know you.
> As for me 2nd peak today and DH left this am, managed to get another strump late last night after our Grey Cup and Dexter watching LOL Feeling good on the karma side of things, seeing as my body and DH's travel schedule are the same this month hehe!
> xxx

i got so excited this morning when i got it, and this is my 2nd cycle i have been using it now


----------



## hedgewitch

matt didn't get the job and i got a bfn


----------



## moggymay

oh Sam Im sorry :hugs::dohh::hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

Hey congratulations moggy on bfp!!!! Hopefully a few more will follow in coming weeks judging by all those with peaks, good luck everyone xx

sending you lots of sticky babydust moggy :)


----------



## tortoise

woooo congrats moggy that's great news. BFP we've all been waiting for. really pleased for you


----------



## moggymay

let the floodgates open - 14 days to go.....


----------



## scorpiodragon

Annamumof2 get BD'ing!
Sorry for the BFN and Matt not getting the job Sam, karma must be coming your way love!
Bring on the TWW for many of us!! Me, FBaby, Fran, Tort, and a few others not far behind! Who did I miss? Sorry!
So another thing... just a question, when you guys "feel" ovulation is it normally on one side? I pretty much 95% of the time feel it on my left side, I don't know why, maybe my right ovary doesn't release eggs or something? This month however my whole abdomenal area is killing me, even leaning up again the change table last night... very odd and tender feeling, but definitely ovulation pain. Even when DH and I were DTD he knocked my cervix a little and it gave my whole uterus and ovaries a shock! Anyways just thought I would share my intersting bodily functions :haha: wondered if anyone else has ever had that...


----------



## Annamumof2

scorpiodragon said:


> Annamumof2 get BD'ing!
> Sorry for the BFN and Matt not getting the job Sam, karma must be coming your way love!
> Bring on the TWW for many of us!! Me, FBaby, Fran, Tort, and a few others not far behind! Who did I miss? Sorry!
> So another thing... just a question, when you guys "feel" ovulation is it normally on one side? I pretty much 95% of the time feel it on my left side, I don't know why, maybe my right ovary doesn't release eggs or something? This month however my whole abdomenal area is killing me, even leaning up again the change table last night... very odd and tender feeling, but definitely ovulation pain. Even when DH and I were DTD he knocked my cervix a little and it gave my whole uterus and ovaries a shock! Anyways just thought I would share my intersting bodily functions :haha: wondered if anyone else has ever had that...

thanks i will get doing it IF i can, i told hubby about tonight and he said we will see if we can. i'm hopping we can get something all week hehe


----------



## Minimin

Congrats- two BFP- how fantastic- good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow - congratulations to moggy and linsg! Thats fab news. Hopefully the rest of us will be joining you soon!!


----------



## FBbaby

linsg, congratulations to you too :hugs:

Sam, so sorry for the double blow today. You might have written about it previously but what are the implications for your hubby not getting this job? So hard when you are both going through bad news and you need the other to comfort you. Hope you manage to support each other as you have done so many times before through the difficult times. 

Urch, how did your appt go today? I wouldn't worry about ovulating at cd25, your body is probably still adjusting, what matters is that you did and many get bfps ovulating later. 

SD, I too tend to feel one ovary working more than the other (the right one in my case). Not sure why, but as I am about to ovulate, I can feel it on the other side too, although not as much, like you describe it, then discomfort tends to be across the all abdomen. I also get discomfort, although milder on both sides after ovulation. My LP tends to be 14/15 days, so we are definitely in together, along with quite a few of us, how exciting. I am pretty sure I ovulated yesterday.

Does anyone else has a love/hate relationship with pma? When I started to ttc, I was neither full of it, nor without, kind of 'whatever happens happens mood'. After the m/c, I was full of it, determined to fall pg soon again. It gradually diminished after three failed cycles and totally disappeared last cycle, hence starting investigations. This cycle though, for whichever reason, I am quite full of it again. Not sure why, but the hols is certainly helping. Anyway, today, I should have called to find out the results of my cd3 test, and I couldn't get down to doing it. Only two weeks ago, I had accepted that there was probably something wrong with me and any knowledge to confirm it was more reassuring than upsetting. But now that pma has got me again, the prospect of finding out that my fsh levels are high (ie, poor egg reserve, chances or pg drastically diminished) would be a total blow. So here I am left having to wait for pma to make a disappearance again and feel hopeless before I could cope with a bad response. Oh well, because I am so full of pma, I'll get my bfp in two weeks and will never need to call :laugh2:


----------



## urchin

Firstly congrats to Moggy and linsg - well done the pair of you :D
Welcome back FB - glad you had a good hollingday
sorry to hear about your double whammy hedgechikk xxx big hugs to you

I've had a day of mixed blessings at the ACU today. Me and Mr Urch are now all booked in and our funding is extended (we're 99% sure on that anyways) so that's all good. we can start sometime in the new year

the not so good news is about my humungous fibroid. I mentioned it to the nurse and all about my appointment last month when the doctor had no idea why I had been sent for - anyway, they tracked down the notes from the EPU and the consultant came to talk to me. She decided to do another scan on the unit before deciding how to proceed. So this is what I have learned
The fibroid is 8x7.5cms and is distorting my uterous - it is also obscuring my left ovary, which means that they wont be able to see to harvest eggs
My right ovary, which they could see, is very small and has 2 small cysts - she didn't talk to me about that so I have no idea if that's a dreadful thing or not :shrug:

So, I have to go for another scan before they will decide what to do, and a CD3 FSH blood test cuz they want to check levels after the MC

Looks like I got a long wait ahead, and honestly I don't have too much time left.

Does anyone mind if I just have a general fist shake at the universe?
Good
Why is it, that all through my 20s and early 30s when my body was in better nick and I was devoid of fibroid, in all the long term relationships I have had, why did no one of the buggers want children?
And now that I'm with the loveliest man, who wants kids as much as I do, is it all on the brink of being too late??? 
*deep breath in* ITS NOT F A I R

think i have crashed big time laydeez, today has knocked the last bit of stuffing I had outta me :(


----------



## FBbaby

Big, huge, massive hug Urch. I know what you mean about unfairness. My OH wanted children, but his ex wanted none of it. He stayed with her because he loved her and accepted her choice. Then she cheated on him, before leaving him. She then went on with the guy she cheated with and is now pregnant. He, in the meantime (well 5 years later!) falls totally in love with a woman (that's me :laugh2:) and she can't give him a child. So unfair. That is my take on it because he is so good at accepting and being grateful for what life gives him, he accepts the situation with total dignity whereas I pester at the unfairness of the situation. 

Now on a proactive approach, did the consultant say that the fibroid was what was causing concern? If so, to fall pregnant, to sustain the pg, or both? Because you did fall pg, and even though it took 9 months, that is about fair for our old age. You CAN get pregnant.
Did he say if the fibroid could be removed? Although it is often suggested not to bother because they often go by themselves, even the big ones, surgery can be offered, so surely that should be their suggestion? 
Now age, yes, certainly not on the side, but at the same time, as long as fsh is good, so that reserve is fine, being 40 doesn't mean that it is only a matter of months until it is too late. 

Don't give up Urch, I know that when you thought you were over the worse after falling pregnant after months of trying, finding yourself in this situation after a m/c which you are still grieving, feels like you've reached rock bottom. You're not there though, far from it, you're just going through the process of accepting that having that longed for baby might be a longer and more tiring battle than first thought.

Sending you some pma that I have too much of at the moment anyway :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

For info purposes and to dispell the common myths, this BFP came from:

* ovulating at CD23 - never too late it would seem...

* we BD'd on the most of the highs before the peaks and on the peaks, we didnt on the final high as we were too tired!:sleep:

* I had a stonking cold from the day after ovulation - think this was the key in implantation

* I got BFN at 8DPO and 11DPO:dohh:

* I took 100mg soy isoflavones CD3-7

* I didnt do anything special after BD'ing - in fact I got up and went to the loo most times!:shower:

* Sorry if TMI but I was on top most of the times

* I got very grumpy and resigned after the BFN's :grr:- sorry ladies I couldnt have got through those without you guys :hugs:cos all my local friends dont know about the ttc and the whole saga

* It took 15 months to get this BFP and we had MC last December so am a little scared this time until we get further down the line.:shrug:

I am so looking forward to you all getting good results soon, cant believe you are all going into 2ww together - I am a bit jealous to be honest. Dont want to leave CBWonders thread :nope:


----------



## KnitWit

moggymay said:


> For info purposes and to dispell the common myths, this BFP came from:
> 
> * ovulating at CD23 - never too late it would seem...
> 
> * we BD'd on the most of the highs before the peaks and on the peaks, we didnt on the final high as we were too tired!:sleep:
> 
> * I had a stonking cold from the day after ovulation - think this was the key in implantation
> 
> * I got BFN at 8DPO and 11DPO:dohh:
> 
> * I took 100mg soy isoflavones CD3-7
> 
> * I didnt do anything special after BD'ing - in fact I got up and went to the loo most times!:shower:
> 
> * Sorry if TMI but I was on top most of the times
> 
> * I got very grumpy and resigned after the BFN's :grr:- sorry ladies I couldnt have got through those without you guys :hugs:cos all my local friends dont know about the ttc and the whole saga
> 
> * It took 15 months to get this BFP and we had MC last December so am a little scared this time until we get further down the line.:shrug:
> 
> I am so looking forward to you all getting good results soon, cant believe you are all going into 2ww together - I am a bit jealous to be honest. Dont want to leave CBWonders thread :nope:


Moggy! Congratulations!!!!!!

I am so chuffed for you! It was about time there was a BFP round here :D
Don't you dare think about leaving us, we'll want to hear all about your progress! I hope you have a happy and healthy nine months hun :) You never know, we might all join you in First Tri soon.. (check out my PMA!)


----------



## KnitWit

Urch, i'm so sorry you've had such a bad time today. You've been through so much lately you really deserve for things to get turned around for you soon. 

Remember to just keep your head up and keep plodding along, when it's too hard to go on just lean on our shoulder and we'll help you.


----------



## urchin

Thanks chikkies :D

The consultant didn't say much tbh she was just having a look to see whether she could cheerfully tell me to ignor it, or if it needed looking at properly - so I am to be referred for it to be looked at properly. am not sure if she thinks it will make sustaining a pregnancy difficult, but she said it would make IVF very difficult (to collect eggs they need to be able to see your ovaries and one of mine is hiding behind a wacking great big fibroid :( )

I think it's likely that they will offer surgery - she said if the radiographer thinks it's necessary then it will delay my treatment by 3 months :(

Its just all poo and more poo just now - thanks for all the external pma, cuz my own supplies are running low


----------



## urchin

Thanks chikkies :D

The consultant didn't say much tbh she was just having a look to see whether she could cheerfully tell me to ignor it, or if it needed looking at properly - so I am to be referred for it to be looked at properly. am not sure if she thinks it will make sustaining a pregnancy difficult, but she said it would make IVF very difficult (to collect eggs they need to be able to see your ovaries and one of mine is hiding behind a wacking great big fibroid :( )

I think it's likely that they will offer surgery - she said if the radiographer thinks it's necessary then it will delay my treatment by 3 months :(

Its just all poo and more poo just now - thanks for all the external pma, cuz my own supplies are running low


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry to hear you've had such rubbish news urchin. Everyone needs a good rant at times and we are all here to listen and offer support where we can.


----------



## scorpiodragon

:hugs: Urch! We're here for you...
don't mean to read and run I will be back after I out the little man down, but by then I suspect you all will be gone...


----------



## mrs C

Congrats Moggy! Nice to know that BFP is possible when not everything is perfect.

Urchin and Sam sorry to hear about your bad news.

As for me I think that I am very much out this month. Between the DH being sick and not being able to BD the am of my first peak I am not holding out any hope. We BD late PM on CD 11 and I got my first peak on the 13th so I was hoping there was still a chance but I have been temping this cycle and it looks like I ov on CD 15. I rescheduled my appointment for the 7th and hoping that they will agree to start doing some lab work. December will be our 10th month TTC and I have been having horrendous periods since coming off the pill in March.


----------



## HappyDaze

MoggyMay/linsg - congratulations! :happydance: and MoggyMay - thanks for the info on 'what you did' this month - goes to show that sometimes it's good to lighten up and not worry about always doing everything 'right'! Also goes as a lesson to us all not to test too early, eh?! :winkwink: Anyway - a happy & healthy 9 months to you and I hope the rest of us will be joining you in 1st Tri soon. 

Sam - sorry to hear about your double whammy of bad news 

Urchin - sorry too about your news. Sending lots of PMA your way, hopefully the specialist will have some more positive news for you. FBbaby always seems to know what to say and how to say it right so I shall leave it there! :hugs:

Good luck to all the rest of you in your peaks and 2ww!


----------



## debgreasby

Congrats Moggy and Lins!

Sorry to hear things are crap at the mo Urch, have a bucket load of PMA on me xxx


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Urchin, really sorry to hear you're having a crappy time of it. Life can be totally PANTS sometimes. I really hope that things turn around for you soon. 

Huge congratulations Moggymay and Lins! That's fab news to hear that CBFM can help with the BFP's

Well period arrived bang on time for me last Friday. Which is obviously annoying, however, I really didn't have my hopes up this month, so no surprise when it did show up.

So on to my second cycle with my little white friend and all systems go! I have informed Mr Tomo, no more messing about this month, we need to get down to some serious babymaking. He seemed rather pleased about this! Started on the EPO and have got some conceive plus. 

We're moving into our first marital home we have bought together next week, so exciting times ahead. Hopefully it'll bring us good baby karma?! 

Good luck to all! :flower:


----------



## moggymay

Fx'd for you - we used soy this cycle and got our BFP...


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Deb! Nice to see you, I am going to have to stalk you over the next week to see your scan! I need to get a thread with all the CBFM graduates so we can see all you scans etc. I keep trying to find everyone :laugh: Glad all is going well!
Sorry the witch got you Tomo!
You are not out yet Mrs C you never know it only takes one strong :spermy:
Urchin I am thinking of you I hope that your next appointment is better news and that the fibroid works itself out fast! I don't understand life sometimes, it is just so messed up to say the least...
As for my I am only 2 DPO and I am already thinking what if I caught that eggy this month... I always start my month off with so much PMA... like FBaby said it is a love/hate relationship! I need to find myself something to do to occupy me properly this 2WW....


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
I'm on a bit of a downer today. I was really positive and ready for my appointment with the specialist 16th December until..... Last night I received a letter from my doctors saying DH needs to have his swimmers tested before my specialist appointment at Jessops. I managed to get DH an appointment to take his sample this morning but then found out after it takes 3 WEEKS for the results!!!!! Why does it take 3 weeks :(


----------



## Tomo

moggymay said:


> Fx'd for you - we used soy this cycle and got our BFP...

Thanks Moggymay, Not heard of using soy, what does it do exactly? How much do you use and when? Might have got the wrong end of the stick but I thought soya products should be avoided while TTC?


----------



## moggymay

Its supposed to be like natures clomid so its not like having loads of soy. I took 100mg soy isaflavones CD3-7 and ovulated a day later than usual...got my result yesterday so maybe was soy maybe not. There are a few soy threads to get specific info from or ask Meg as she used soy too. HTH:hugs:


----------



## tortoise

ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I'm on a bit of a downer today. I was really positive and ready for my appointment with the specialist 16th December until..... Last night I received a letter from my doctors saying DH needs to have his swimmers tested before my specialist appointment at Jessops. I managed to get DH an appointment to take his sample this morning but then found out after it takes 3 WEEKS for the results!!!!! Why does it take 3 weeks :(

Three weeks! that'd ridiculous. My DH got his back in three days! Did you get him referred throgh his GP?


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> ACLIO said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> I'm on a bit of a downer today. I was really positive and ready for my appointment with the specialist 16th December until..... Last night I received a letter from my doctors saying DH needs to have his swimmers tested before my specialist appointment at Jessops. I managed to get DH an appointment to take his sample this morning but then found out after it takes 3 WEEKS for the results!!!!! Why does it take 3 weeks :(
> 
> Three weeks! that'd ridiculous. My DH got his back in three days! Did you get him referred throgh his GP?Click to expand...

How can it take 3 weeks? :dohh: Surely they have to test/analyse within a short timeframe else the swimmers stop swimming? Might be worth checking with the FS if they can see the results sooner as it might be admin that holds up you getting them but they can get them much quicker IYKWIM.


----------



## ACLIO

I thought the same DH even said we have a FS appointment on the 16th can they be done quicker and they said no it takes 3 weeks and then they have to go to your doctor not the FS. It means I don't have a FS appointment now I have to re book one when I get the results back in the new year


----------



## klcuk3

Just a quick question moggy - was this the first cycle that you took the soy? Where did u get yours from? Am considering it for next cycle if not lucky this one. Previously been told by FS that would probably need help in form of clomid to get pregnant so thinking natural alternative would be worth a shot xx


----------



## moggymay

It was my first cycle of trying it...

https://www.boots.com/en/Osteocare-Plus-56-tablets-28-capsule_122498/

These are the ones I got, the other tablets in the box were flushed as I only wanted the soy and this was the only way I could buy it on the high street - I never trust internet for stuff like this IYKWIM.

I took the 100mg every night after dinner CD3-7, I ovulated a day later than previous cycles and felt I had a lot more CM but apart from that no other effects apart from:bfp:

Dont know that it is for everyone but as we were due to start soy after christmas I though I would give it a go first...

Hope this helps answer your question?:flower:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello poppets. So here we are, 1 or 2 DPO for many of us, the long 2WW stretching out ahead. To be honest, I MUCH prefer being in the 2WW to waiting for ovulation. At least there's a chance you MIGHT be pregnant. That's better than no chance.

I have had a bugger of a day. Last night my boiler broke and now my hallway carpet is soaked. Today I spilled tea on myself, then water all over my desk and computer, then later more water over some important tapes. I have angered the gods of liquid somehow. I am vacillating between fury and laughter.


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks moggy, will look into getting some next cycle as on cd5 now, fingers crossed it may happen without it!! Xx


----------



## moggymay

Fran you have my sympathy - we have no tumbledryer at the moment and not sure if you can imagine how many clothes a potty training toddler goes through but believe me its a lot!!! Hope you are having more luck with a repair than us...Its under a year old and Comet are shite!!!! They have been out twice and supposedly fixed it only the next time I use it after they leave it cuts out and the whole the house suddenly has a power cut!!! GRRRR!!!! They are now coming back on Monday. Monday. Monday. GRRRR!!! STOMP. HUMPH etc

On the plus side three bad things happening means the karma angels owe you a result!

Am excited that youre all in the 2ww together - a bit jealous too, hoping for some BFP announcements very soon....:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

klcuk3 said:


> Thanks moggy, will look into getting some next cycle as on cd5 now, fingers crossed it may happen without it!! Xx

No worries FX'd :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hello all! this Soy thing is interesting.. I will have to look into it.. anything is worth a try :) Sue what a horrible day-I am glad you have seen the funny side- good PMA I say!

Am waiting to see if AF shows up :growlmad: CBFM didnt detect a peak this month (2nd month of trying) and though we :sex: around the same time I ovulated last month (according to the CBFM) I am not holding out:cry:

I have had some mild pains- menstrual? and tender boobs- but nothing else. I did flake out and do a HPT last week:wacko: -7 & 9dpo if I go by last months dates)I am on CD29 when I should be spotting and from last months symptoms- be very bloated? I hate this stuff being all over the place. I am determined to wait the week out to see if AF visits before testing..arrggghh

Have a job interview tomorrow and dont want to have AF on top of stress of interview. Wish me luck ladies [-o&lt;

Minimin


----------



## KnitWit

Hey Sam, Did you get my PM about possibly getting a spell this month? Im going all out this month and have PMA coming out of every pore!


----------



## char63

Hi all, it's cd6 today for me and this morning the monitor asked me for
a stick but I didn't have time, will this effect my readings tbs cycle? I usually ovulate on cd12 -13

also, what is soy and what is it used for, prey tell?


----------



## Leilani

Char - how did that happen?? I don't think it will make much of a difference, as it will "fill in the gaps" for you - and CD6 is probably a low reading anyway.

Minimum - Fingerscrossed for a new job and hopefully a BFP!

Moggymay - I hope you're taing it easy - and with no tumbledryer, you need to keep your washing to a minimum - you might need to go buy new clothes if all the other ones are dirty! Not too sure about the Mogster and the toilet training though!

ACLIO - that's shocking about making you wait 3 weeks for the results - have you spoken to your GP about this delay. It makes me wonder if the lab will even look at the sample in a timely manner (ie within the hour of them receiving it!). Have you re-scheduled your FS appointment, or are you going to wait a bit?

Urchin - sorry that your appointment didn't go as you would have hoped. It's a real bugger, but at least you can now start looking for solutions that fit your situation. It must be better to know why things aren't quite how they should be, than to keep trying and not knowing - though I guess it doesn't make you feel any better just yet. Hopefully it won't be a too long a wait for things to get moving.

Sam - sorry you're having a tough time. Bah Humbug!

Well it's CD11 here for me and today I got my first ever Peak - yay!!!!! After my poor performance last cycle, I was beginning to doubt it would happen. We BD'd last night, and we'll go at it again tonight, Thurs and Fri - then we can relax over the weekend! I'm going to be stupidly busy with work and extra work over the next 2 weeks - which hopefully will keep my mind of the TWW!

So just to double check, my monitor won't care what I put in it tomorrow? Because I like looking at the lines, I might use one of my out of date sticks - just to feed by new POAS habit.


----------



## zero7

Quickie question please ladies! Do you have to keep feeding the monitor even if you know you have ovulated (but only got highs). My monitor still asks me for 20 sticks and it seems just a waste to me to keep feeding it. I'm not sure if I am confusing it/messing it up to not feed it when asked! 

Thanks in advance honies. xxx


----------



## Piperette

Congrats on your BFP, moggy.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi guys just wondered if you had read Meggs post in first trimester, not good news im afraid. She was the one person I was really rooting for. Lifes a bitch aint it !


----------



## hedgewitch

KnitWit said:


> Hey Sam, Did you get my PM about possibly getting a spell this month? Im going all out this month and have PMA coming out of every pore!

hey sweet i got your pm and i shall be doing a casting tomorrow night, all i need is yours and OH first names, cycle dates if possible and an email address to send you the spell over, how are you?xxx


i am doing a casting on wednesday night at midnight so all you gals that have requested castings that is when i shall do it, on the full moon, the first might i add of two we have in december, yes on 31st we shall have a *blue moon*, this occurs only once every few years so get your requests in for a very very special casting that night!!!
not only is it the New years eve but the *blue moon* too _*and*_ there is also an eclipse that night too, this can be seen around 19.24pm so make sure you are looking. it can be seen in Europe, Africa, Asia and Australasia.
this makes the 31st december a very powerful night in my eyes for magick so let me know if you want a special casting, the last of 2009 but the first of 2010.
Blessed Be
Sam
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hello hello, 
thanks for the good wishes Leilani.. interview may go wel but AF will probably arrive by tomorrow- too many crampy feelings and i'm moody LOL
Dont worry about your addiction- I think it is something everyone here understands. I have had to stop myself from poas today- even though the monitor keeps flashing M at me :wacko:

Hedgewitch- I read and posted on another thread a few days ago- how can I get a spell cast? Is there a list to wait on or can you do a spell with all the info you requested in your last post- how intresting! Are you allowed to explain the spells you do-etc?

Minimin x


----------



## Leilani

Wow Sam - that does make New Year's Eve a special one - I usually don't care too much for NYE - as it generally turns out to be an anti-climax - maybe this year will be different. 

Also if I OV tomorrow, and I have a slightly long LP, then that could be a special time to BD - and that will be a climax!! Lame joke I know - but my brain is about to overflow with codes and numbers!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hello hello,
> thanks for the good wishes Leilani.. interview may go wel but AF will probably arrive by tomorrow- too many crampy feelings and i'm moody LOL
> Dont worry about your addiction- I think it is something everyone here understands. I have had to stop myself from poas today- even though the monitor keeps flashing M at me :wacko:
> 
> Hedgewitch- I read and posted on another thread a few days ago- how can I get a spell cast? Is there a list to wait on or can you do a spell with all the info you requested in your last post- how intresting! Are you allowed to explain the spells you do-etc?
> 
> Minimin x

hey sweet, yes i got your details of the hedgewitch spell thread and i shall be casting for you tomorrow night, and yes i can explain the spells what do you want to know?
sorry it has taken me a while to get back to you had a few problems the last few days, hope you are well ,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Wow Sam - that does make New Year's Eve a special one - I usually don't care too much for NYE - as it generally turns out to be an anti-climax - maybe this year will be different.
> 
> Also if I OV tomorrow, and I have a slightly long LP, then that could be a special time to BD - and that will be a climax!! Lame joke I know - but my brain is about to overflow with codes and numbers!

hi hun, yes a very special night on 31st, i dont do much on NYE either lol but i will be busy this year, how are you sweetie?xxx


----------



## Leilani

Got my first peak this morning, which was very exciting, as I'd almost convinced myself I wasn't ovulating, I guess it's very easy to jump to the worst conclusion when you start Googling every teeny tiny thing!

How are you feeling. You always seem to be up late!


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Got my first peak this morning, which was very exciting, as I'd almost convinced myself I wasn't ovulating, I guess it's very easy to jump to the worst conclusion when you start Googling every teeny tiny thing!
> 
> How are you feeling. You always seem to be up late!

lol yeah googling is a bad bad habit lol i am forever doing it, drive myself insane lol. brilliant news about ovulating, bet you are relieved. i know my ovulation probs have driven me nuts,
yeah its 12.24am here, still early for me, haven't slept longer than 2 hours at night since Lilly-Maye died, no idea why, dreams and stuff ya know, what time is it there?xxx


----------



## Leilani

We're 13 hours ahead of you, but it's easier and close enough to think it's 12!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

char63 said:


> Hi all, it's cd6 today for me and this morning the monitor asked me for
> a stick but I didn't have time, will this effect my readings tbs cycle? I usually ovulate on cd12 -13
> 
> also, what is soy and what is it used for, prey tell?

Just POAS tomorrow, it'll be fine.



zero7 said:


> Quickie question please ladies! Do you have to keep feeding the monitor even if you know you have ovulated (but only got highs). My monitor still asks me for 20 sticks and it seems just a waste to me to keep feeding it. I'm not sure if I am confusing it/messing it up to not feed it when asked!
> 
> Thanks in advance honies. xxx

There's no need to keep feeding it. I don't even turn mine on afer I get the first peak as it's all automatic from there on in.


----------



## moggymay

go catch that eggy Leilani :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow quiet day... I hope everyone is well! Just wanted to pop on and say :wave:


----------



## moggymay

:hi:

:hugs:


----------



## tortoise

just checked in and what a quiet day... Moggy how are you feeling? Any symptoms at all? have you told anyone yet?

As for me I'm back to lows again. I still don't think a trust my peak as it wasn't FMU and it was but a trickle. Plus at CD 20 with a 35-40 day cycle is was early. I'm a bit annoyed as this is my monitoring cycle - can't try this month - and wanted to make sure I knew the pattern before next month. hmmmmm. 

How's everyone else? 2ww people - any news/symptoms?


----------



## moggymay

all good here, just trying not to stress as my MC was this time last year :angel: no real symptoms yet, not even been to the docs though...

Spoke to FS nurse yesterday to see if they could get us an early scan in view of the MC anniversary and she gave me number to call, they then said tey will scan me w/c 14 Dec if my GP will refer me - seeing him Monday and he is great so hopefully will get to see lil bean :happydance:

Not told anyone except you guys yet, OH knows obviously but apart fro that we are waiting til 12 weeks (just after cos want to tell my Dad on his brithday) provided all is going okay. Finding it hard cos a lot of the first tri threads make me worry more and dont want the stress so going to try and hang around here for now - if thats ok?

So quiet on here yesterday, guess its cos most of you are in the 2ww and nowt much to say - hope thats what it is...

Fran any news from the evil pub company? Hint of an apology maybe....?

FB/SD - are you guys still cycle twins? When is 14DPO for you both, want to mark my calendar!

Tort - CD20 could be O if it is a 35 day cycle, depends when you pressed the M button this cycle as if you pressed on our day 1 its not always what the monitor says is day 1 IYKWIM?

Hope you are all well, second peak for you isnt it Leilani? Hope you got some good strumping in :blush:

As for me off to do :laundry::iron::dishes::hangwashing: then maybe a little:awww::telephone::comp::paper:after that little mogster and I are putting on our wellies and going puddle dancing and leaf kicking :rain::loopy::wohoo: After that it will be time for mogster to have a :sleep: and for me to :coffee: and relax for a bit. OH due home tomorrow evening after footie school :happydance:

Have a good day ladies :hugs:


----------



## Staceiz19

hey this will be my second month using the cbfm. im on cd 6 atm it hasnt asked me for a stick this time round. I wonder if i will ovulate the same days as last time though. As im taking soy isoflavones to make me ovulate i took them cd 5-9 only like maybe 80 mg a day n ovulated on im guessing day 15 cos that was the second peak? Anyway this time im doing 200mg on days 3-7 do you think that will make it different? 

Good luck all in the 2ww x


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies!
Well still no AF- 3 days late but still loads of weird period like feelings. I had a bit of browny smear in my CM (sorry TMI!!!) but nothing else. Will wait until tomorrow and poas.

Interview went ok and should know in the next few weeks.

Hedgewitch- I just wasnt sure how the spells work? If you take my cycle info then what happens? 

Sorry??
Hope everyone is doing well- AM not liking this London weather :o(


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Ooo, could be promising Minimin? Good Luck lady with the BFP and the job!

Moggymay, good idea to try and get an early scan. And yeah, hang out with us! 

Well cd6 for me, I got to poas again! Whoo hoo! And it's a high, which is great, although exactly the same as last month. I'd really don't understand why for some people it doesn't as for you to poas until cd9, is it because it knows you have longer cycles? Anyway, not complaining, Mr Tomo is away till Saturday so no nookie for me until then. Boo!


----------



## KnitWit

Im feeling a little disheartened here.. This time last month I saw my first peak but this month I just got lows.. Not even a high!
Ive had my usual ovulation pains but no change on the monitor :(

Minimin, I have everything crossed for you!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tomo said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Ooo, could be promising Minimin? Good Luck lady with the BFP and the job!
> 
> Moggymay, good idea to try and get an early scan. And yeah, hang out with us!
> 
> Well cd6 for me, I got to poas again! Whoo hoo! And it's a high, which is great, although exactly the same as last month. I'd really don't understand why for some people it doesn't as for you to poas until cd9, is it because it knows you have longer cycles? Anyway, not complaining, Mr Tomo is away till Saturday so no nookie for me until then. Boo!

Yes, it's because it's learnt that we have longer cycles and so doesn't ask us to POAS until later, so that we don't have to use more than 10 sticks per month.



KnitWit said:


> Im feeling a little disheartened here.. This time last month I saw my first peak but this month I just got lows.. Not even a high!
> Ive had my usual ovulation pains but no change on the monitor :(
> 
> Minimin, I have everything crossed for you!

Chin up lady. Have you tried an OPK other than the CBFM?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Tort, Moggy is right ovulation on CD 20 with a 35 day cycle could be right... I guess you'll only really know once you push the m. What was your cycle like before when you were using it?
Moggy of course you can hang out with us! I hope you get to see your little bean soon! It will make you feel much more relieved once you do... It is so difficult not to worry once you have already had a M/C, but I am sure everything is just perfect!
Stacieiz19 Welcome to the craziness! :winkwink: Seeing as you ovulated on CD 15 last time it will probably ask you to POAS a couple of days later now that is "knows" you... I don't know anything about the soy, but there are a few girls here that tried it (and succeeded for that matter)
Minimin I can't believe you haven't tested yet! Come on! :test:
Tomo my CBFM asks me to POAS on CD6 as I ovulate between CD10-CD13, if it knows you ovulate later then it asks you to POAS later...
KnitWit I hope you get your highs and peaks soon!!! Just when you think you know your body it throws you a curve ball!](*,)
As for me, 4DPO nothing much to report, had some cramping but not making too much out of it... got some weird temps this month becuase I have been sick with this awful cold for 2 weeks now! It just seems to be getting worse blah! AFAIK Fbaby and I are still cycle buddies Moggy, AF is due on the 14th/15th for me, however I plan on POAS on the 11th because that is when DH comes home and if I am lucky enough to get a BFP I want to surprise him ASAP!
Hope you all have a good day!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

KnitWit said:


> Im feeling a little disheartened here.. This time last month I saw my first peak but this month I just got lows.. Not even a high!
> Ive had my usual ovulation pains but no change on the monitor :(
> 
> Minimin, I have everything crossed for you!

It can vary sometimes, apparently depending which ovary is providing the egg! We wondered why we had a random textbook cycle and FS explained. My cycles with Herman gave me O on CD20/21 then CD13/14 then CD22/23. Keep faith with your little white friend, it will come through :hugs: How many times have you poas this cycle?


----------



## moggymay

SD - sounds an awful thing to say but hope the cold stays, know of a few people who had the lurgy the day after O and got :bfp: that month. FX'd for you hon :hugs: xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Moggy! hehe I think :winkwink:


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## tease

i have been using clearblue for about nine mnths now and my cycles have highs and peaks however i only peak for 1 or 2 days and i was advised to get bed'ing four days before ovulation.. i'm confused.. anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## zero7

Hello y'all :flower:

9dpo for me and have been cramping on and off for two days now so think I am deffo out for another cycle. Gonna try soy (following moggy's dosage and time frame- thanks hon for advice :hugs:) and also gonna try acupuncture- need to feel relaxed again. I am hoping that relaxing is key for me as I did get pregnant twice last year when I was definately less stressed about the whole ttc malarky.

Hows everyone else doing? 

Love and hugs xxxx


----------



## moggymay

zero7 said:


> thanks hon for advice :hugs:)

anytime x


----------



## tortoise

scorpiodragon said:


> Tort, Moggy is right ovulation on CD 20 with a 35 day cycle could be right... I guess you'll only really know once you push the m. What was your cycle like before when you were using it?
> 
> Hi SD - it's only the second cycle I've used it and the first time I didn't get any peaks. So I've convinced myself that I don't ovulate at all! I basically need to start temping I think.... Moggy mentioned something about alcohol affecting it? The evening before my peak I did have a few drinks - would that have created a false peak?


----------



## moggymay

> Moggy mentioned something about alcohol affecting it?

 Not me my love, i reckon it was the timing of the m button. Could your doc do some bloods to confirm if you O?


----------



## Piperette

tease said:


> i have been using clearblue for about nine mnths now and my cycles have highs and peaks however i only peak for 1 or 2 days and i was advised to get bed'ing four days before ovulation.. i'm confused.. anyone got any suggestions??

I am not sure I understand your post completely. The monitor only gives you 2 Peaks (the 1st one when it detects it in your urine, the 2nd is automatic, as is the High after the Peaks). So it sounds like it is working fine for you. Yes, it is a good idea to BD about 4 days leading up to ovulation or whenever you see a High (as some sort of pre-warning). How many Highs do you get a month?

Do you temp?


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> Tomo said:
> 
> 
> Chin up lady. Have you tried an OPK other than the CBFM?
> 
> I had one CB ov test left and used it last night - No smiley face for me :(
> 
> 
> 
> moggymay said:
> 
> 
> It can vary sometimes, apparently depending which ovary is providing the egg! We wondered why we had a random textbook cycle and FS explained. My cycles with Herman gave me O on CD20/21 then CD13/14 then CD22/23. Keep faith with your little white friend, it will come through :hugs: How many times have you poas this cycle?Click to expand...
> 
> Thats quite a difference! I just find it a bit confusing since I have Ov pains like I normally get and I have EWCM too so if it wasnt for my little white friend I would assume im ovulating. *Shrug* I'll hop on hubs tonight just in case.
> I suppose if im having an annovulatory month they will pick it up on my bloods next week and maybe do some investigating.
> 
> How is it going for all you ladies in the 2WW? Any symptom spotting going on?Click to expand...


----------



## Minimin

Evening ladies, well I am back to CD1- AF caught up with me this afternoon- and she is being evil for being late.:growlmad:
Thank you so much for all the good luck wishes- it is so nice to know there are people rooting for my corner!:hugs:

My 3rd month of CBFM has started now- will be monitoring my CM again and this time I am adding BBT monitoring to my plethora of tools!:happydance:

I think this month I shall be taking the Soya tabs suggested earlier-are they meant to be taken around CD3-7ish?

Hedgewitch- looks like I will have to get a spell casted! Thank you!:kiss:
Off to get my hotwater bottle:wacko:

Minimin xxx


----------



## zero7

Sorry the :witch: got you hon. I'm gonna try the soy next cycle too. We will have to see how we get on with it! Good luck for next month. xxxx

PS - I'm taking 100mg of soy CD3-7. I am also going to do the honey and cinnamon thing!!


----------



## Minimin

Zero 7,
Thanks :witch: is a meanie! So what exactly does the soy do-may have to have a google? And what is this cinnamon and honey thing?!


----------



## Minimin

oh and love the profile pic- are you a yogi?


----------



## zero7

I probably wont be able to explain it well enough but soy is supposed to be natures clomid - so acts in a similar way to stimulate ovulation.

Another lady on one of the other threads took a teaspoonful of good quality honey every day with a sprinkle of cinnamon on it. It is an ancient fertility aid which I think is also used in chinese medicine(?). It improves and strengthens the quality of your eggs. I think this is roughly about right (I read it a few days back) I like things like this as they are natural and cant really do any harm. 

The profile picture is not me- but it is inspiring me to get my figure back!! (I comfort ate a bit following two baby losses but the weight is going in the right direction again now) xxx

EDIT- I've added this so you can read in more detail.

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-to-conceive/230545-honey-cinnamon.html#post3694572


----------



## Minimin

Hey ZeroT
Thanks for that :thumbup: I have had a quick read and I think the Soy has a plant based version of oestrogen which can help with our ovulation-:winkwink:
Well I didnt know about the honey and cinnamon thing.. lol- how much are we going to do! I do sometimes have honey and lemon at night. The best honey is Manuka honey. Have you heard of it? I use the highest factor/strength you can get which is 25+. Is pricey but is good for loads of things :happydance:. Have a google.

I trained to be a teacher of Yoga- and then proceeded to get myself totally out of shape too. I am now half a stone heavier and no long the tonned person I once was :wacko:

I also noted you have "one tuber" on your signature... did you have a tube removed? 

I had to have an ectopic removed back in September and had to remove my right tube too. I am now ready to ttc again as they recommend waiting about three months to allow your body to recover. It is so daunting to think my fertility is compromised:cry:

Hence, my purchasing the CBFM which was great the first month I was monitoring (and the month we were not ttc) and the past month I didnt have a peak- I am assuming mixing pee sticks was the reason, also spoke to CMFM rep and they said too much pee on stick may also affect reading:growlmad: :growlmad::growlmad: so confusing!

Anyway I have rambled sorry! I will have a look at the link you sent- once again :thumbup:


----------



## zero7

Lol- I know what you mean about how much are we going to do!! I also take a whole bunch of vitamins etc!! I have heard of manuka honey but as this was not stressed as the one to use I didn't get it. I bought an organic honey which looks really good - its cold pressed with a high pollen content. 

I have also had an ectopic and lost my left tube as a result. It is daunting to know your fertility compromised but we must remain possitive!! Its not 50% less as the egg from your tubeless side can get 'sucked' to your tube side! 

Thanks for the info about too much pee on the stick. Think I will pee into a container in future and 'dip it', maybe that will help as I have had cycles with just highs as well. :shrug:

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Evening ladies, well I am back to CD1- AF caught up with me this afternoon- and she is being evil for being late.:growlmad:
> Thank you so much for all the good luck wishes- it is so nice to know there are people rooting for my corner!:hugs:
> 
> My 3rd month of CBFM has started now- will be monitoring my CM again and this time I am adding BBT monitoring to my plethora of tools!:happydance:
> 
> I think this month I shall be taking the Soya tabs suggested earlier-are they meant to be taken around CD3-7ish?
> 
> Hedgewitch- looks like I will have to get a spell casted! Thank you!:kiss:
> Off to get my hotwater bottle:wacko:
> 
> Minimin xxx

i did you an affirmation last night but couldnt do you a spell as i didn't have your details i updated the hedgewitch thread with all castings and affirmations on and a few of you ladies were on my list,xx


----------



## FBbaby

Hello everyone, been a bit quiet this week, result of wallowing in the two minus one ww and way too much work typical of having taken a few days off.

This stage of the cycle is no doubt the best one. I agree with Fran, I think waiting for ovulation is the worse time as no ovulation=no chance. Last week of waiting is a pain in the bum with all those symptoms messing up with your head and hours feeling like weeks, week of the witch, well, when it doesn't hurt, gives you pmt and drains you of all your energy, it means no bd, so not fun!

Only two days left of surge of pma believing all is possible until symptoms, ie, lack of, will bring it all down! How are all my cycle buddies?

How are you Moggy, exhaustion and sickness still keeping at bay? Your bfp is so inspirational after a year of trying after m/c, it really affected my pma :hugs:

Zero, thank you for sharing this info about honey and cinnamon. Quite a dilemma for me, I love honey but hate cinammon! Cross fingers for the last few days of the 2ww.

Sam, hope you are ok. I'm excited about the full moon on 31 December, it is my daughter's birthday and the date her brother was due (came 5 days late). I sometimes laugh with OH that maybe I can only get pregnant once a year, I waited 10 months to fall pg with my boy and with the wait again this time, I am starting to wonder if it could indeed be true! So maybe, that moon is an omen for me! Hope the sky will be clear.

Wishing you all cbfm buddies a lovely week-end. It's beautiful here down South, perfect winter morning, crisp and cold, but beautiful peaceful sky.


----------



## moggymay

FB you laugh about only getting pregnant once a year I got first ever :bfp: in Dec 06 and had lil mogster in 2007, got second :bfp: in Nov/Dec 08 which sadly ended in mc and now 3rd :bfp: in Dec 09.....Add to that my lil mog and my lil mogster actually have birthdays a day apart - the MC was edd the day before them! Would have had three birthdays in three days!

Have soo much crossed for the oldee (not old) wonders this month - really want another wonders :bfp: !


----------



## Leilani

Hello Ladies

Well there's not too much going on down this end of the world - in fact it's all a bit rough just now. Yesterday was my second peak - so obviously BDing was on the cards - but DH got stage freight or something and was unable to finish the job - much to my dismay. We thought we'd go again this morning - again no joy. So as a final push, I suggested when we got home from work. 

Well we'd been home 20 mins or so and DH's GP rang with his SA result (he ended up doing the sample on Monday after being a bit frightened by what we saw on TV last Sunday). In typical bloke fashion he said "ok" about 50 times, then asked if I wanted to speak to his GP - which in hindsight, I should have said yes. Anyway once off the phone I asked what the results were and he just said "he puts a positive spin on things, I'm glad I'm not dying as he'd probable never get around to telling you", but the results???? All he could remember was the sample was pretty small and some motility, and if I'm not pregnant in 3 months, go back again. Needless to say we tried BDing just after that, but again to no conclusion!!

So I don't really know what to make of all that? Ho hum.


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning gals, how are we all on this cold winters morning? so refreshing but freezing lol, had counselling this morning but couldn't get in my car!!doors frozen solid so had to cancel which is a shame as i actually enjoy thereapy lol, weird but true.

well cd10 for me just got my first high, still got sore boobs and crampy tum, headaches still playing havoc with me so thinking its time to see my neurologist now, constant migraine type with pressure and swelling on the front of my head above my eyebrows which is a new symptom so goodness knows whats going on now. painkillers don't touch it and i have mega strong ones due to my conditions, with everything i already have my mind has gone into overdrive as my seizures are playing up.got my MRI scan on 21st so i am sure if there is anything there they will see it.

thats about it for me, my daughter applied for the medics course in the army for when she leaves school and she got accepted yesterday, out of 135 kids 5 were picked and she was one of them and the only female so well done to hannah. i am so proud of her but so scared of her being out there alone at night with bombs and stuff going off and me not there to comfort her.......like i said my mind gone into overdrive lol. she is going round with the biggest grin you ever saw plastered on her face.
hope everyone is well today
Love and Light
sam
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam - if they want to follow a military path you just have to support them and be proud and pray they dont get hurt. Its often harder for the family at home than the one out on the frontline. Sounds awful but Im glad my OH did Iraq as it means he avoids Afghanistan for now....Well done Hannah!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. 4 DPO, bumbling along. Tum te tum.


----------



## Minimin

Hey hedgewitch- what kinda info do you need? is it too late to cast for Dec?


----------



## tortoise

moggymay said:


> Moggy mentioned something about alcohol affecting it?
> 
> Not me my love, i reckon it was the timing of the m button. Could your doc do some bloods to confirm if you O?Click to expand...

Sorry Moggy - must have got it wrong. Yes I'll see the doc about the blood tests but I think he might laugh at me as I've only tried for one cycle. I was about to start a second when I decided to resign from my job and have just started new one. 

Sam - very well done to your daughter. I know how hard those places are tp get. 

Friday Friday... thank goodness. Hubby is taking me out for tapas and wine tonight - final booze before I give it up for next cycle which is full on TTC. By my calculations I should ovulate roundabout NYE so Sam I may be pretty please asking you for one of your famous spells.


----------



## tortoise

moggymay said:


> Dont laugh tort but i keep my sticks once they start showing high then i can see the progression by the time it says peak - what I do notice is that once it goes to peak my two lines are pretty much the same colour...
> 
> I kind of think it would still count as peak - unless you had had a drink, after all the concentration will be much the same as fmu so guess the hormones are there - odds on you get a +ve OPK tomorrow on your automatic peak!
> 
> 
> 
> aaaah this is what you said Moggy. My alcoholic mind obviously translated a drink as booze rather than orange juice in the morning!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey hedgewitch- what kinda info do you need? is it too late to cast for Dec?

no i can still do for you tonight, all i need is a pm with yours and oh first names and cycle dates if poss and an email address, soon as i have them i will cast for you,xx


----------



## moggymay

alcohol free world here! :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Morning all!

FBaby good to see you, I know what you mean about the PMA starting to disappear soon... my usually leaves around 8-9 DPO once I start acting like a psycho b*tch due to PMS LOL hopefully this time I will be just hormonal :haha: and preggo!
Leilani I am sorry you weren't able to take advantage of your last peak! Trust me it has happened to all of us at some point, our OH's tend to get a little pressured to perform! Don't worry about it too much! As for the SA could you call up the GP yourself and talk to him to ease your mind?
Sam good for your daughter! That is amazing, you must be very proud!!
Hi Fran! Any news on your Mum and the whole Pub situation?
Tort I am with ya on the alcoholic mind! hehe! Is it just me... I still am drinking while TTC, I mean not in the 1WW but the other part of my cycle I am, should I stop? I mean I am not drinking that much, a couple of glasses of wine here or there.
I hope you are well Moggy! 
As for my 5 DPO symptom spotting... having cramps on/off for a few days and my boobies are pretty temder, also my temp jumped this morning... not sure why. Besides that I am convincing myself that everything is in my head! LOL
Friday... no plans for the weekend as of yet, Anyone have some special plans? If it is nice hopefully I can go for a walk/hike in the woods near my house with the dog and little man... I am thinking it will be quite blah weather wise though, may just have to go to an indoor play area with my DS and then cuddle and watch cartoons! 
Have a great day!


----------



## urchin

Ay up and happy fridayyyyyy! :D
no sign of AF here, so it seems like my cycle has indeed lengthened this month - no idea what's going on but I guess time will tell

The good news is my scan date has come through for next friday - appointment actually came through the door on wednesday, only 2 days after I had my appointment with the ACU - so looks like they are really on the ball. Guess I'm kinda in limbo til I find out what they think I should do


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, hope we are all ok today,
we ll cd 11 for me and another high, need some help though is possible as i am having some weird stuff from what i can only presme is the clomid and its TMI so be warned. 

you know when you have had nookie and you stand up or sit up and it gushes out well i am having that but with CM, not had nookie yet, so this started cd9 so much that i am having to wear a pad but i was told it would dry up, it just gushes and goes through my knicks and pants so i got a big wet patch, really weird. its watery and like murky so like creamy cm but very watery, i have never had this before except after bd'ing and am totally confused as i was told i would have less if not no CM at all due to the clomid, sorry if i put you all off your lunch but i really need some advice about it, also since cd9 i have had the worst ovulation pain i have EVER had in my life off both ovaries and not just the one side like i normally do so much so i have been curled up all night and taking pain killers....good news is the headaches have finally eased had that from cd3-cd11 and wow they bloody hurt,xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Morning ladies, Im feeling a bit fragile this morning after my first Christmas party last night! Got absolutley pickled to drown my sorrows about all my lows.. Then completely out of the blue my monitor gave me a high this morning! Of course the high could just be an anomaly but maybe im ovving late, who knows!

Sam that's great news about your daughter and with PMA in mind lets hope that by the time she's fully trained we have peace throughout the world. 

Fran, any symptoms to report so far?


----------



## urchin

happy saturday wonders :D

Hedge - I'm not sure what all that could be :shrug: I can get quite damp in the pants department myself, but never had actual gushage


----------



## urchin

Hmmm CD33 and no sign of owt
nuffink
nada
zip
squat


----------



## scorpiodragon

Urch what CD did you ovulate on, and how long is your LP normally? I would jst count your # of LP days you have normally from the day you ovulated and that is how long your cycle will be this month probably... at least that is what happened to me... Ovulated CD17, usually have 15 day LP and AF was right on time! I hope she shows soon, or not!! :winkwink:
Seems quiet this weekend... I am still nursing my horrible cold and now my son has it, it was a long night last night! Poor little guy! I was 7 dpo, but now FF changed my ovulation date, so who knows now I am 6 DPO I am pretty sure I ovualted at night on the 12th but whatever... 1 more week to go UGH! It is going sooo slowly!!


----------



## urchin

hi ScorpioD :D
My LP is usually 14 days, sooooo this month I had peaks on CD26/27 so if we take 27 as O day, that means AF is due on CD 41 ..... a week on Monday then - or slap in the middle of my Christmas holiday to Belfast to see Mr Urch's family if you prefer!

nuts
poo
bum
fanny


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have food poisoning. Liquid coming out of every orifice. I am not happy.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> I have food poisoning. Liquid coming out of every orifice. I am not happy.

Hope you are feeling better soon :flower: :hugs:


----------



## zero7

Sue Dunhym said:


> I have food poisoning. Liquid coming out of every orifice. I am not happy.

Ooooo poor you. Do you know what did it? Hope you dry out soon!! xx


Well. Bitch witch got me today so out for another month :dohh: This month, I will mostly be eating soy isoflavones, honey and cinnamon and my usual concoction of drugs!!!! erm I mean vitamins!!

Good luck everybody still in 2ww. xxxx


----------



## Minimin

Zero7-:growlmad::witch: Booooooo
Sue-:hugs::hugs: hope you feel better. Make sure you keep hydrate- as much as you can:hugs::hugs:


----------



## urchin

sorry to hear that Zero - bloody witch!

and also very sorry to hear that you have fallen foul of the Liquid God again Sue xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

I guess only time will tell Urch... I know it is hard waiting!!
Zero7 :hugs: sorry the witch got you hun! on to the next cycle, keep smiling!
:awww: Sue feel better!


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

Sue, sorry about your food poisoning. Hope you are feeling better soon.

Zero, sorry the witch got you.

SD, glad you are recovering from the cold and sorry your little one has it now.

I have a question: I am on CD40. Today I had my 6th High of the 1st cycle using the CBFM, so I realise that there may be more Highs. But my question is: I have compared all my High sticks and so far I cannot really see any difference yet. Does that mean I am still a wee while away from Ov? Or could Ov be just around the corner?

Do everyone's High sticks change the closer Ov comes?


----------



## KnitWit

Aww Fran I totally sympathise with you I had this a few months back and it has got to be one of the worst experiences ever. Keep getting liquids put back into you though! Don't want you getting dehydrated!

Zero, sorry about the witch getting you :(

I got another high this morning.. no clue whats going on with it now. Just riding the wave :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Piperette,

My sticks pretty much look the same until the day before my peak I can really see a difference then of course the day of the peak...

Actually I had taken a picture of this months sticks for someone else... I got my first high on CD8 then my peak on CD12. Anyways just to show you... (yes I am crazy lol) It isn't the greatest picture but you can see the line on CD11 getting darker...

https://i46.tinypic.com/sxdqhl.jpg

KnitWit what CD are you on?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, I'm a bit better now. Off work today, but no longer vomiting.

On the plus side, I've lost 3lbs.

Also, my chart now looks ludicrous because of my temperature. Heh.


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone!

Zero, sorry the witch came your way, a bit :hugs: to you and pma for this new cycle

Fran, arggg, dreadful bug, glad to hear you are better. 

Knitwit, hope your peak is on its way

Piperette, my sticks look different each month. Sometimes I see a gradual change, but sometimes I get no LH line one day, and the following day, get a very dark one giving me my peak. Hope you get your peak soon too and you and knitwit can be cycle buddies.

Urch, hope the witch doesn't show up during the hols and instead you have a Christmas surprise to celebrate.

Mog, how are you, has it sank it yet that you are about to become a mummy again?

Sam, how are you today?

SD, hope you are on the mend and so is little SD. My boy had a cold last week too and was really tired and grumpy but much better now. How dare FF change your dates! it did it to me too but the other way, but I know I ov on the Sunday so I told it to bugger off! 

cd8 therefore today and officially in the 1ww. Still feeling tentatively pmaed, but it doesn't take much to see it go to dust at this stage. So far, the only difference to every bfn months is that I seem to be getting more uterine cramps than normal, so that got me a bit hopeful ntil I remembered that I have started taking coenzime Q10 this month which is supposed to strengthen the lining and so that is probably what does it. On my way to hospital today for progesterone test, couldn't have it done at surgery as the nurse is away today grrrr. 

There are quite a few of us in that dreaded 1ww, so let's get us all through it and hopefully, we'll get some good news to celebrate at the end of it :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls,
hope we are all well, 
i have had a shit of a weekend, argueing, kids and hubby, stormy weather again so trees down, power cuts and flooding, 
tried biting the bullet and getting the xmas decs out and putting them up after kids and matt mithering, which in itself was so hard to do as we found out xmas day we were expecting Little Piglet and i had obviously done the pregnant thing and dreamt of christmas with my litle girl after trying for her for so long and then losing her, but then my darling hubby had to cause the worse row and my son and him ended up in a situation where i had to come in and seperate them to save it getting any worse so decorations are now back in the loft and i have cancelled christmas in this house.
i feel so damn angry with all of them as they knew how difficult it was for me this year needless to say they all got a piece of my mind and like i said i lost her too but i am not going round being angry and bitter toward them but they are all just tearing each other apart and i have had enough.
i am at a complete loss as to what to do, i have no control over my family at all, she brought us all together but i fear losing her has finally torn us apart. 
to make matters worse i am in agony as i have had my 3rd high and temp dropped today so looks like i will ovulate over the next couple of days, my tummy is so tender that even coughing is agony and has me doubled over and now i don't know whether to take advantage of the clomid and try to conceive or just forget it all together and not take clomid again next cycle. i am so bloody confused, matt says he still wants to try and i think well maybe it will work itself out and don't miss the oppurtunity ya know, its normal for this amount of stress with the year we've had and i just need to ride it out.
i left a phone mesaage telling my counsellor i'm not coming back as i am just so miserable and stressed out that my agoraphobia has gone into overdrive and i won't go out again, all those familiar fears are creeping back in and keeping me a prisoner again.
i am sorry for coming on here putting a downer on everyone but you are the only people that can help me, my friends. i know we have never met but you are all my lifeline and the only touch of sanity i have lol, sorry,xxx

ps-cd13,high on pee wee.


----------



## moggymay

Sam :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Sam, I'm not really sure what to say. You had a bad weekend and everything looks bleak now, but it won't always. I'd encourage you not to waste the clomid and at least have a bit of a go this month, while accepting that it may not happen.


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi 

Can i poke in and just ask a question.

Am still WTT however AF has arrived today (at last) and I am using my CBFM to prevent this month.

When I switched on it said day 73 as I havent reset since last pregnancy loss. Should I reset the whole thing and start again or will it remember my ovulation from last cycle. I used it all the way up to the last low?

Thanks ladies cant wait to be back here soon xx


----------



## Piperette

fluffy, I would think that you don't have to reset it as it will remember your previous months. I think just pressing the m button as usual, should be okay and would remember your previous ov days.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hmm I don't know Fluffy... if I was you I would reset it, maybe give a shout to the help line and ask them?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yeah, I'd reset it Fluffy. It'll be a pain because it'll ask you to start POAS from CD6 again, but since you're WTT that should be ok.


----------



## mrs C

Well the witch got me. I knew it wasn't going to happen for me but this is getting old. I started temping this month and I ov. on CD 15 according to fertility friend. This means that my LP was only 11 days. I know this isn't horrific but this isn't great either right? My period was two days early so I am hoping this is not my norm. I was supposed to go to my annual today after it was canceled two weeks ago. I am taking courses for my nurse practitioner so I am off to write a paper instead of having a pelvic, not sure which is worse.


----------



## FBbaby

Mrs C, really sorry the witch got you too. How many cycles have you been trying? Are you taking vitB? If not, you could try it, it can really help lengthening your LP. It's made a big difference for me, my LP is now 15 days with no spotting before at all. Good luck with your paper, not easy to put your heart into it when you feel pms-like :hugs:

Fluff, nice to hear from you. I did the same thing than you after my m/c, let the days go, and I just reset to day 1 as normal when I had my first bleed but that was after my first cycle using the monitor and because I ovulate early, it always ask me for a stick at cd6 anyway. Can't wait to see you here ttc officially again.


----------



## zero7

Sorry the witch got you too Mrs C :growlmad: I agree with FBbaby about the vit b if you haven't already tried it. I get the B50 ones from holland and barratt which is all the b's. 

Hope everyone else is OK?? xxx


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone

Hope you're all doing well today. Sam - sorry to hear you've had such a miserable weekend. I hope today has been a little better. Sue - are you feeling better now?

Dat 27 for me and I'm hoping AF appears about day 34. That would give me a 14 day LP and would kind of verify my day 19/20 peaks for me.

In other news I had my halifax debit card stolen on Thursday, didn't notice till Saturday, and in the interim £1700 was withdrawn over the counter at three different Halifax branches around London. Apparently all you need to withdraw up to £1200 per day is the debit card and the signature (which is obviously on the debit card...) can toy believe it? no security questions at all. nada!


----------



## moggymay

tort - Are they refusing to repay the money to you even though the card was stolen? Do they have CCTV? Would say the onus is on them to prove you did take it rather than the other way around. In the meantime the least they should do is offer you a fee free interest free overdraft to cover you in the interim whilst they investigate further - youd figure they would look at the signatures the withdrawer provided? 

Whenever I have gone into a bank to withdraw cash have to pretty much give a DNA sample to prove who I am and thats for £50!!!

Hope you get it all sorted soon.


----------



## tortoise

I'm hopeful I'll get it back. I can certainly prove I wasn't in Fleet St, Islington and Mitcham branches at the time it was stolen! More than anything I'm just amazed it could happen in this age of mega security


----------



## HappyDaze

wow tortoise - i'd say you will absolutely get it back... that's a bit embarrassing on the Halifax's part that they allowed that to happen in their branches!

Sue - hope you're feeling better now - food poisoning is such a shocker.

Mrs C/Zero - sorry she got you... sending lots of PMA for next cycle.

Sam - sorry you've had a bad weekend, hope the clouds are clearing for you now.

Piperette - with me, (based on the 2 cycles I have been using the CBFM) the second line only appears on the peak day - or perhaps slightly on the final high... but def not before then.

Fluffy -I think I would probably reset the monitor, as otherwise it might count your 72 day cycle and mess up all it's 'judgements' about your cycles?

As for me... I got my peak yesterday and OV-like twinges last night (I think, I get so may twinges here and there all the time it's hard to know what's what sometimes!). DH and I have been away for a few days hols so have had plenty of time to BD every day for the past week :winkwink: so I am hoping there were healthy amounts of :spermy: hanging out there waiting......... 

So back in the 2WW....... and am bargaining with myself that at least if I don't get my BFP this time round, I can happily sink a few vinos over Xmas!!! :thumbup:


----------



## mrs C

Thanks ladies. Well I only have spotted thus far so I suppose tomorrow will be cd #1 which is an 11 day LP. I need to look into the vit. B thing. 

Good news is the paper is done and dusted. Phew! Now I just have to study for a final exam and survive the blizzard blowing in. :shrug:


----------



## FBbaby

congratulation Mrs C for having nailed that paper. One less thing to stress about! Are you done until the new year now?

Tort, this is indeed shocking. I can't believe that banks provide cash with just one signature. Didn't it surprise the cashiers that they would do it that way when there are probably cash machines just outside of the bank? Wouldn't that in its own have warranted them checking the bank balance and question why such large sums were withdrawn? There is no limit...I was turned down in a little shop in the new forest this summer....because my bank thought my card could have been stolen...because it was my first time ever in the New Forest....How embarrassing, Thank God my OH was there to rescue me!

HappyDaze, welcome to the dreadful 2ww!

Sam, hope you are feeling better this morning. You guys are all still grieving and with Christmas on its way, so much tension. I hope things will quiet down before the day. How many children do you have?

Cycle buddies, where are you?????

Well, pma has taken a massive nose dip and gone out of the door this morning. I still felt quite positive yesterday evening and really thought my temp would be up this morning (didn't take it yesterday), and instead, it fell as it never has done through my ttc life, at this stage, not during all my bfn cycles, nor my two bfp ones... And no, can't explain it by a bad night sleep, I slept like a baby, no open mouth, I take my temp internally, and wasn't cold or anything, window closed. So am quite puzzled (took it three times to be sure, but came back with the same each time!), but it certainly took the smug out of my face. No more imagining wrapping a bfp stick for the best Christmas surprise to OH. Oh well, I'll be patient until April since I seem to only be able to fall pg then!

Have a good day everyone :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Do I still count as a cycle bud? 

Saw docs yesterday so all done in thast respect. He took up to date weight height etc and blood pressure...Quite high but then had been chasing Mogster all around the surgery - he cannot ever sit still when we go there!!! 

Have been sent home to monitor my blood pressure for the next few days with a funky machine that keeps trying to cut off my arms circulation!!! Darent google it cos no douby loads of horror stories - I know its bad in 3rd trimester cos of pre-eclampsia but in first...should I be worried or not yet???

Sure will all be okay, avoiding the news at the moment as one of my closest friends is of to the do his RAF thang and has asked us to be his point of contact in the UK. Scary seeing all those numbers for contacting his family all in one place with comments as to who to talk to in each eventuality. He is in a relatively safe place but you just never know - am a bit scared for him how selfish is that!!! He will be fine Im sure but doesnt stop the question in my mind and the shiver every time the news says the Ministry of Defence has revealed...

Right PMA everything is going to be fine!!!PMA PMA mutter mutter mutter :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FB - dare I suggest an implanation dip?

Mogs - I wouldn't worry too much about the blood pressure. If it was very serious the doctor would have given you medicine rather than just monitoring.

As for me, feeling better today (although not well enough to go to work, naturally ;) ), although I am farting like a trouper.

8 DPO, no particular symptoms apart from my boobs not hurting as much as they usually do. Fully expecting AF on Friday, but it's not so bad this month as I do at least have my first fertility clinic appointment next week.


----------



## moggymay

shame you dont cycle to work - fart propelled bicycle! lol sorry Fran laughing with you :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all?

Tort-wow can't believe that and i am so sorry to hear that it has happened, i am glad you can prove it wasn't you and to be honest i'm with Moggy in *them *proving that you took it, but i am pretty sure you will get it back,xxx

Moggy, wonder if i can get one of those machines...then i wonder if i can convince matt its supposed to go around his neck lol, i feel like strangling him today lol, how are you sweet? make sure you get them feet up for a least half hour a day,xxx

FBbaby, don't give up just yet, last christmas day we found out we were expecting and i did the wrapping of the test, amazing day and let me tell you i had bfn's for 3 days before i got the bfp so it just goes to show you its not over till the painters arrive,xxx

Mrs C glad you got the paper done, i remember being at university and nursing school myself and its no fun when you have papers to write and all you want to do is snuggle up and mope about lol, hoping the witch will be gentle,xxx

Happydaze, how are you? in the 2ww i see well i am only a day behind you so i am sure we can symptom spot together lol,xxx

Fran, hope you are feeling better today, sending you hugs,xxx

Hey Zero, how are you hun? are you sorted for christmas yet?xxx

hi to everyone else, hope you are doing good,xxx

as for me well i got my peak this morning, bang on cd14!!!!yey!! but down side, indulged in a bit of the "hows ya father" last night and woke up with matts bugs! sore throat that is half closed and looks like i've taken to it with a piece of sandpaper, sound really manly when i talk although matt says it sounds sexy so i am a bit worried as to what his tastes are lol, sore ears, headache and just general flu-ey conditions, marvellous! but i got my peak so i don't care lol,xxx


----------



## FBbaby

ha ha Fran, OH and I were watching ski jumping over the week-end and wondered if a good fart would propel you that tiny little bit more to make you the winner!! We were looking for some evidence in the air!

Thanks for the implantation dip suggestion. I did think of it, but I didn't have even a hint of one for both my last pregnancies and I think implantation takes place sooner with me (had a very dark line at 9dpo last time), so not really holding on to this. I got over it. Nothing I can do, so what will be will be. I did have the overwhelming feeling on my way to work that I am ready to go to ntnp mode from now on. I have done all that can be done ttc-wise and if it is not going to happen that way, that maybe I need to accept that it will be all down to destiny and therefore will happen no matter what I do, albeit continuing bding regularly :laugh2:

Mog, I would go back to check you blood pressure when you feel a bit calmer. There is no doubt that running around just before will affect the results. There are quite keen on good baseline because they will use this to judge on the risk on pre-eclampsia. I had the opposite experience with my first when my initial pressure was quite low, so when it went up to a level that wasn't bad but seemed high in comparaison, they went mad and admitted me in hospital for all bunch of tests. it turned out I was just very anaemic. 

I can't imagine what it must be like to have someone close on the front. I was watching the news with my boy this morning and selfishly thought that I'd hope my boy would never want to go. 2 seconds later, he told me that he would never go to war because people die. Very simplistic conclusion for a 6 year old and I explained that it was thanks to the brave men that we were safe, but as a mother, you can't help but want your babies close to you.


----------



## hedgewitch

FBbaby said:


> I can't imagine what it must be like to have someone close on the front. I was watching the news with my boy this morning and selfishly thought that I'd hope my boy would never want to go. 2 seconds later, he told me that he would never go to war because people die. Very simplistic conclusion for a 6 year old and I explained that it was thanks to the brave men that we were safe, but as a mother, you can't help but want your babies close to you.

i hear ya!! my son just came back with his acceptance yesterday too and guess what matt got his interview through too so that my hubby and 2 kids all joining up, i am so scared for them but what can i do,xx


----------



## moggymay

FB - I got BFN at 11dpo so dont you dare give up yet!!!


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> FBbaby said:
> 
> 
> I can't imagine what it must be like to have someone close on the front. I was watching the news with my boy this morning and selfishly thought that I'd hope my boy would never want to go. 2 seconds later, he told me that he would never go to war because people die. Very simplistic conclusion for a 6 year old and I explained that it was thanks to the brave men that we were safe, but as a mother, you can't help but want your babies close to you.
> 
> i hear ya!! my son just came back with his acceptance yesterday too and guess what matt got his interview through too so that my hubby and 2 kids all joining up, i am so scared for them but what can i do,xxClick to expand...

Its what they want to do you just got to accept it. Makes for a lovely guard of honour if you marry into the forces though. It becomes a way of life with the overseas tours, the being away from home, the uniforms and the obligations. Hubby just got promoted again so he is in until age 55 when they will pension him off. It makes for a solid job if you can handle the possibilities...My little man already loves planes and can see him wanting into the airforce when he gets older...just pray he stays safe but think Im all out of requests upstairs for now so will deal with that if and when it happens!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Its what they want to do you just got to accept it. Makes for a lovely guard of honour if you marry into the forces though. It becomes a way of life with the overseas tours, the being away from home, the uniforms and the obligations. Hubby just got promoted again so he is in until age 55 when they will pension him off. It makes for a solid job if you can handle the possibilities...My little man already loves planes and can see him wanting into the airforce when he gets older...just pray he stays safe but think Im all out of requests upstairs for now so will deal with that if and when it happens!

matt always wanted to join up, he was like the kids and did cadets when he was younger and was going in till he met me, figured it would pass his urge to join up but it never has, if its in your blood i think its something that never leaves you. well thats what i'm thinking as it makes for better reading than "all my family joined up to get away from me" lmao,xxx


----------



## penguin77

Hi...:flower:

I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....

Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
can anyone shed some light?
Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?

:hugs:

claire
xx


----------



## TTC4No3

hey girls, just wanted some advice... I'm interested in getting the monitor but just read u can only start using it on the first day of the witch; and I would be getting it tomorrow (Amazon next day delivery ) so day 3 of the witch; does that mean I'd have to wait 'til the next cycle and use basic ovulation tests for now or do you think I could just start using the monitor tomorrow anyway?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

No, you can start using it from up to CD5, so you can start using it tomorrow.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

penguin77 said:


> Hi...:flower:
> 
> I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....
> 
> Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
> Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
> can anyone shed some light?
> Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> claire
> xx

If you feel you're about to ovulate, then get shagging. It may be that your pee was too diluted, or it may be that you're not quite ovulating yet, but either way it's time to lie back and think of England.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> If you feel you're about to ovulate, then get shagging. It may be that your pee was too diluted, or it may be that you're not quite ovulating yet, but either way it's time to lie back and think of England.

feeling better Fran lol, see thats what i love about this thread, its so real, no standing on ceremony here. thanks girls, you always make me smile even when i am at my lowest,xx


----------



## TTC4No3

Sue Dunhym said:


> No, you can start using it from up to CD5, so you can start using it tomorrow.

Thanks for the speedy reply; just ordered it :) Fingers crossed it will help :D


----------



## tortoise

Morning all

Hope everyone is fine and dandy this sunny morning. FB still looks like you're in with a chance - don't give up hope! Moggy - Sam is right - make sure you get some rest in each day. Fran - hope you're feeling better now.

Re my banking saga - it just amazes me that it can happen. I got told this morning that the records of the withdrawal at the Islington branch notes "customer produced debit card and looks about the right age". Since when is "looking about the right age" a secure form of verification?


However a tip I learned during my hellish days in banking is that if you have a problem with your bank, the best thing to do is email the chief exec directly - s/he will then pass it down to their teams but because it comes from the chief exec it gets dealt with a hell of a lot more quickly amd efficiently than it would do otherwise. So i emailed the chief exec of Halifax/Lloyds TSB yesterday and have already had a reply saying that they're looking into it and they apologise for my distress. 

Otherwise I don't have much more to report. am hoping for AF to start relatively soon so that I ov between Christmas and NYE.

Over and out.


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> Re my banking saga - it just amazes me that it can happen. I got told this morning that the records of the withdrawal at the Islington branch notes "customer produced debit card and looks about the right age". Since when is "looking about the right age" a secure form of verification?
> 
> 
> However a tip I learned during my hellish days in banking is that if you have a problem with your bank, the best thing to do is email the chief exec directly - s/he will then pass it down to their teams but because it comes from the chief exec it gets dealt with a hell of a lot more quickly amd efficiently than it would do otherwise. So i emailed the chief exec of Halifax/Lloyds TSB yesterday and have already had a reply saying that they're looking into it and they apologise for my distress.
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> You emailed Gordon Brown? Wow!
> 
> Only kidding, get yourself down there to sing the fraud report, they then have a set period of time in which to report back to you, would also ask for CCTV. Doesnt the customer have to sign a form or at least complete some kind of paperwork to withdraw cash, surely you cant just turn up with the card and be about the right age......It amazes me. I was a Branch Manager for another bank - on 5 year maternity break - and we certainly expected more of the cashiers than she looked the right age and she had the debit card - I mean - female check, between 20 and 50 check okay give her whatever she wants then! GRRR STROP STROP GRUMP!!!
> 
> Off to get mogster some lunch then will put feet up when he has a nap - you DONT want to know what he did at the end of playgroup this morning. I was SOOOO embarrassed :blush:


----------



## penguin77

Sue Dunhym said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi...:flower:
> 
> I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....
> 
> Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
> Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
> can anyone shed some light?
> Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> claire
> xx
> 
> If you feel you're about to ovulate, then get shagging. It may be that your pee was too diluted, or it may be that you're not quite ovulating yet, but either way it's time to lie back and think of England.Click to expand...

I think i am.... so did have a shag this morning before he left for work :haha: 

It's that its nice to have a good idea of when you ovulate to when i can start testing in the 2ww LOL

I like this thread already... it think i shall be coming back...nothign better than straight talking:thumbup:

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Er, is bad breath a symptom? I've had shocking bad breath for the last couple of days. Obviously, initially it was related to the copious vomiting (nice) but that's been stopped for 36 hours and I've cleaned my teeth several times since then.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

penguin77 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi...:flower:
> 
> I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....
> 
> Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
> Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
> can anyone shed some light?
> Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> claire
> xx
> 
> If you feel you're about to ovulate, then get shagging. It may be that your pee was too diluted, or it may be that you're not quite ovulating yet, but either way it's time to lie back and think of England.Click to expand...
> 
> I think i am.... so did have a shag this morning before he left for work :haha:
> 
> It's that its nice to have a good idea of when you ovulate to when i can start testing in the 2ww LOL
> 
> I like this thread already... it think i shall be coming back...nothign better than straight talking:thumbup:
> 
> xxClick to expand...

You want straight talking, you'll get it here. Welcome to the gang.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Er, is bad breath a symptom? I've had shocking bad breath for the last couple of days. Obviously, initially it was related to the copious vomiting (nice) but that's been stopped for 36 hours and I've cleaned my teeth several times since then.

Having just googled it and had the choice of 465000 results, the answer is......YES!!!!


----------



## Piperette

penguin77 said:


> Hi...:flower:
> 
> I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....
> 
> Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
> Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
> can anyone shed some light?
> Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> claire
> xx

Fancy seeing you here, Claire. :winkwink:

You'll enjoy it on here, the ladies are a lovely bunch.


----------



## penguin77

Piperette said:


> penguin77 said:
> 
> 
> Hi...:flower:
> 
> I havent posted on this thread before but i was hoping someone could shed some light for me .....
> 
> Im using the monitor (2nd cycle for TTC#2) and have had Highs since Friday......well this morning i had a nother High even though i expect a peak anyday now...the thing is .....
> Not sure if this mornings test is legitimate.....i ended up going to concert to watch Paul Weller last night so had a few drinks and was late home so my hold before POAS (very early this morning) was only 4 hours and i'd had 4 pints of lager so was mega diluted i think.....when i checked the test stick i barely see any lines at all...never seen that before....so i dont know if the monitor gave me a High anyway.....
> can anyone shed some light?
> Did the monitor give me a high anyway or could it read something from the test stick to still give me a high?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> claire
> xx
> 
> Fancy seeing you here, Claire. :winkwink:
> 
> You'll enjoy it on here, the ladies are a lovely bunch.Click to expand...

Yep me again...i seem to lurk on all sort of threads :haha:

xx


----------



## penguin77

moggymay said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Er, is bad breath a symptom? I've had shocking bad breath for the last couple of days. Obviously, initially it was related to the copious vomiting (nice) but that's been stopped for 36 hours and I've cleaned my teeth several times since then.
> 
> Having just googled it and had the choice of 465000 results, the answer is......YES!!!!Click to expand...

That's one ive never heard of....but 465000 results cant be wrong...but i suppose we all have different symptoms.....here's hoping it's a good symptom for you :thumbup:

xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

That's it? Nothing new since yesterday? Come on ladies, give us some updates.

For me, 9 DPO and my temp fell as it always does 9DPO so it looks like the same old normal pattern to me. AF on Friday. But not feeling too down in the dumps about it.


----------



## FBbaby

I HATE THE 1WW

I think that about sums up how I feel :nope: No matter how I prepare for it, I find these last days so long and emotionally draining. We've all been there, one minute holding on to hope because if we don't do it at that stage of the cycle, when are we going to, and the other, feeling petrified to do so because the more we hope, the harder the fall. My temp has gone back up, which of course, makes me wonder if for the first time it could be an implantation dip, but then I remember how I held on in the past to other signs which I thought for sure meant that I was pregnant and of course I wasn't. I don't have sensitive nipples as I did when I was last pg, which was the only sign that I was so that sends me back to earth.

Fran, your chart looks different this cycle, the dip this morning is only really minimal, so not really significant yet. Listen to me, genuinely expecting you to hang on to hope after what I have just written. So much easier to do it for others :flower: Still, one of us is bound to get that bfp.

Saying that, where are you all cycle buddies. Surely I am not the only one beating myself up feeling all hyper in these last few days! Please come and share!

Urchin, did you have your scan yet? It is this week isn't it?

Welcome penguin, yes, no such thing as TMI in here!


----------



## hibiscus07

10 dpo. Tested today and BFN but feeling pretty good still.
Temp up over 0.4F from yesterday!
Having some cramps and sore boobs. LP is normally 14 days so this would be early for AF for me. 
Fingers crossed!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Not much going on here... 9/10 DPO and I am in the same boat as you FBaby... I have no symptoms really, (except maybe a implantation dip) mind you I didn't with my son either... I keep thinking I have some symmptoms then I talk myself down again because I just don't want to be really disappointed... I actually think I will be okay this month if AF comes around, I just got to get in the mind of it'll happen when it happens, even though I want it so bad! I may be going more toward the NTNP soon too...
Crazy snow storm starting as I type... expecting 35 cm!! Don't even think I will be bringing the little one to playgroup today...


----------



## mrs C

FB Baby- perhaps your temp drop was a implantation dip? 

Moggy-Preeclampsia is a disease that occurs later in the pregnancy. It could be high from chasing the little one or from a little of the "white coat syndrome" (people who never have high BP unless they are at a Dr.'s office). These are the most obvious reasons if you have never had high BP before.

I have an exam tomorrow and then all done until next year. I am sat in bed holding a heating pad to my tummy watching blowing snow. Witch is not treating me well and neither is the weather. We have had 14 inches of snow and now the wind gust are 50 mph. Not fun at all. I am not very excited to try to get in to the hospital later. Thankfully we have one car that can do it. 

Hope everyone has a good day!


----------



## FBbaby

whoua, all this snow, sounds magical to some of us Brits who get excited at the sight of only a couple of centimetres of it! Where do you live mrs C? I lived in Indianapolis for 6 years, grew up in the French Alps so I do miss the snow!, but I do remember how dangerous it can be, so understand your stress. Good luck for tomorrow and enjoy the celebrations afterwards!

SD, my perfect cycle buddy, in the same frame of mine until the end!!! I think the reason I am more anxious this month is that I know I can't put off asking for my blood results forever and I am worried about what I might be told. It feels like a life sentence in a few seconds, your results are good and you can just continue to be patient, you're told your results are bad and suddenly you know what you wish for most can only be a miracle... 

Hibiscus, cycle buddy too, I like your pma and you are right, moggy didn't get her bfp until later. 

Cross many fingers for a shower of bfp over the week-end xx


----------



## penguin77

FBbaby- Thanks for the welcome :flower: I know what you mean about trying to keep positive....i try to be hopeful but i think it's easier to think it's not going to happen this month as the let down and the BFN doesnt feel so bad then.....either way when that BFP turns up this month you'll be extra suprised and excited....here's some :dust: and i really hope you get that BFP.....hang in there...you might get the best surprise of your life :hugs:

As for me.....another high today with another dodgy test stick i think.....doesnt look like any dye on it at all WTF:wacko: So i did another with a 4 hr hold to scruitine and this one looks ok even though the dye isn really dark...i think i see a peak.....:happydance:
LH line is darker then the estrongen line:thumbup:
Sooo the monitor has missed my peak or i'll get it in the morning.....oh i might not post tonight as i'll be busy shaging :haha:

xx


----------



## moggymay

Guys there are sooooo many of you 8/9/10DPO Im hoping to read good news come Monday....:comp:

Blood pressure seems ok having monitored it for a few days but can see why doc is concerned as it is definitely higher than when had mogster - assume it is chasing him around but having spoken to a friend who has high blood pressure generally am informed it is the lower figure on the readout that is important and early pregnancy usually causes your pressure to drop a little and if it is high can be issues with blood getting to youngster and may affect growth speed. All very interesting but mines looking ok and well within normal range chart he gave me so hopefully he will review my readings on Friday and say all is good. Nice he is making sure though as he knows how long we wanted mogster and has been with us through al the ttc this time including MC. am dreading moving to a new doc as we geton so well with him and lil mogster loves him.

FB/SD - can see why you are going to try NTNP if unsuccessful this time but you mustnt give up til the big red head flows - promise?! I cant hear you.....:hugs:

Fran - have high hopes for you, what better reason for a BFP than the fact that the long awaited FS appt has just come around!:hugs:

Hibiscus - no more testing til AF is due, I was still getting BFN at 11dpo so you have ages to wait yet!!!:hugs:

To all those expecting a PEAK - strump like its 1999 IYKWIM:sex::bunny:

To all those in the 1ww - PMA! PMA!:hugs:

Just incase you didnt hear me:

*PMA! PMA! PMA!*:thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## FBbaby

thanks Mog, it's really great that you are staying with us to give us encouragement. 

Well, was in the shower earlier (yes, a bit late in the day!) and as it became clear that I didn't feel pregnant at all (I have such a clear memory of my nipples hurting when the water hit it last time), I decided to beat the bullet and call for my results. I've decided that bearing my head under the sand will change nothing to the results. Well, surprise surprise, GP secretary told me that she couldn't tell me there and then as not medically qualified and needed to speak with GP first. I wanted to shout that considering it has been over three weeks since I had the blood test done, maybe this could have been done before, but what's the point! She told me she would call me back today, but I'm going to be driving all over the place with the kids and well, not the best situation to get results, but of course, I will ask her. 

Whatever the results, it will definitely be time for me to go ntnp as this is really doing my head in. I am so happy, have met the most wonderful man who makes me feel incredibly special every day (he sent me by post the most loving Christmas card today), have already two gorgeous perfect children, don't like my job much, but it gives me total flexibility and a nice salary and we enjoy wonderful holidays and breaks. Most importantly all those I love are healthy, so really I cant go on focussing and having my mood affected by the one thing I wish I had when everything else is perfect. We tried, we almost did it, now is time to leave it to Mrs Nature. 

mmm, that's a bit of an emotional outbreak....maybe I am pg after all :laugh2:


----------



## moggymay

Angels of Karma FB leave it up to them, you got an angel up there so offer up a silent mumble :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Just in case you guys didn't see my thread in TTC I thought I would post it here too...

I thought I would post this for all the future breastfeeders out there! Udder Covers has beautiful breastfeeding covers that have a rigid neckline giving you direct eye contact with baby, instead of fighting with blankets or soft covers. They are fantastic! 

Fabrics are made of 100% breathable cotton. 
Stainless steel d-rings allow fully adjustable neckline. 
Machine washable. 

They are running a promotion where you can get any nursing cover (regular price $32) - Free. You just pay the $8.95 shipping. The code is "Christmas".

Go to https://www.uddercovers.com click on "Shop Now", select the product you would like and you will automatically be directed to the center of the page where you can enter in the promo code! Type in Christmas and it will bring your product total to $0! They will sell out fast. You can use the code more than once - you just have to open a new browser/window to do so. 

Good Luck!

EDIT: Just realized it is for USA and Canada only :sad2:


----------



## moggymay

thanks SD dont think they would send to the UK though...? I remember the early days if feeding in public and the paranoia everyone was watching, the more you do it though the more you learn to just glare at people watching you and they look sheepish and look away leaving you to focus on your little one guzzing away! I remember having a fnky bracelet that said "this boob next" too. amazing the stuff they come up with to help folk BF and yet so many just dont do it or dont persevere. Did you feed your little man for long SD?


----------



## urchin

ay up Wonders xx

My scan is friday FB .... am hoping to have some news then. much as I dont want an operation, if it has to be - then I would rather get it sorted and over with.

as to the 1WW - right now I'm in the NIHMWW (no idea how many weeks wait) which is even more frustrating!


----------



## KnitWit

Peak! Peak! Peak! Peak! Peak!

It took 9 lows.. 5 highs.. But finally I got there! I'm so glad I've got this monitor, I'd convinced myself I wasn't going to ov! 

Woo so excited I'm still in with a chance of getting good news at Christmas!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning. Temperature dropped and spotting started. So we have a nice slice of disappointment, why change the habit of a year, eh?

And before any of the new people suggest it, this is not an implantation dip and yes, I am aware that my LP is short and of the various treatments for that.

Still, not crying and as upset as usual, it's the fertility clinic next week and now I can drink at Christmas guilt-free.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Having *just* said no crying, a friend on another board just showed me a picture of her sisters baby twins, as a "reminder of what you don't want to have". Fucks sake. I'll take twins. I'll take triplets. I just want a fucking baby.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh no, it turns out it was a "reminder you don't want to have", not of _what_ you don't want. I wonder if she shows pictures of athletes running to people who are learning to walk.


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Having *just* said no crying, a friend on another board just showed me a picture of her sisters baby twins, as a "reminder of what you don't want to have". Fucks sake. I'll take twins. I'll take triplets. I just want a fucking baby.

Fran https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif i know it probably won't help but heres a squeezy one for you anyway,xx


----------



## moggymay

oooh Fran - what christmas drink are you going to have? Trying to think of what is the ultimate christmas beverage....whats that hot wine they servie at the christmas markets, that kind of signals christmas is coming but as for the best chrimbo drink maybe not - so many to choose from....


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Well, I'm going to have some fizz tonight. We bought a crate discounted and we have to test at least one bottle before Christmas. 

Over Christmas I will mostly be drinking G & T, fizz, red wine, and anything else I can get my hands on.

I'll have to be careful though, I'm making Christmas dinner for the first time ever this year. I'm doing a Beef Wellington.


----------



## KnitWit

Fran I'm so sorry to hear it's not your month again. How totally thoughtless of someone to shove it in your face like that! I hope the fertility clinic has some answers for you I really do. 

:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

thats brave - watched one of those Come Dine With Me repeats the other day and the guy made individual Beef Wellingtons but forgot to seal the meat first doh!

We are doing the boring turkey route here but it is little mogsters first proper christmas dinner where he knows what food is what - do I subject him to the sprouts though...?


----------



## moggymay

Knit Wit have high hopes for you this month, CD23 is a good day for a peak!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I love sprouts. Do them with chestnuts and bacon, he'll love them.


----------



## FBbaby

Fran, ttc sucks big time, really really really sucks. The only slight comfort is coming here and finding out that there are a number of women who really struggle in the journey. I sometimes curse bnb for having made me paranoid and hypochondriac, but at the same time, it is a relief to share your feelings here when others understand what you are going through. Yes, it beggars belief that anyone could be sad to have twins, but that's life for those who don't have a clue what struggling to conceive is like. 

I had an email from someone I started corresponding with when she went through a miscarriage shortly after me, announcing and sending pictures of her 12 weeks scan. I wouldn't mind normally, but last time I emailed her more than 6 weeks ago was to tell her about how hard I was finding ttc after m/c (she fell pg first cycle afterwards) and how it was affecting my life, but I heard nothing back from her before today, and still she doesn't mention anything about my battle. I deleted it!

Knitwit, that's brilliant news, you must be soooooo relieved. Have fun in the next few days, and on for a bfp for Christmas.

Urch, good luck tomorrow.

Mog, thanks for the karma :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

anytime you guys were here for me and now I want to be here for you all :hugs:

Fran - we did shredded sprouts with oyster sauce and bacon a few years back and they tasted ok but never tried chestnuts and bacon, do we just chop em up, fry of the bacon so its crispy and mix it all up?? Mogster has not yet tried chestnuts...


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> thats brave - watched one of those Come Dine With Me repeats the other day and the guy made individual Beef Wellingtons but forgot to seal the meat first doh!
> 
> We are doing the boring turkey route here but it is little mogsters first proper christmas dinner where he knows what food is what - do I subject him to the sprouts though...?

told you already, egg, chips, lashings of bread and butter and a beer or in my case baileys or tia maria, lovely!! oh and don't forget the ketchup!!xxx


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies- I missed 'M' -ing my monitor after AF visited last Thursday. Didnt get to press M until Sunday evening (CD4)- I forgot about the 6 hour window thing so had to do it again the following morning (CD5) monitor now is on CD7 when I am CD8 and has not yet asked me for pee sticks- I think it may have remembered the evening M pressing so my window is in the evening and for some reason a day back! Hey ho... As I am supposed to be NTNP this month I am not too hung up about it. Though have resolved to checking the monitor both times of the day:wacko: Also started charting BBT so that may tell me of I have Ov as I didnt get my Peak last month with CBFM!

Ok- more importantly- what to drink over Chrimbo!:happydance: Sue- I think you have my fav beverages down to a "T" :thumbup: I am going to watch my intake- I think it may be one of the many reasons my cycle showed no peaks last month- the month before was Teetotal for me (just post Ectopic pregnancy removal) and the CBFM was spot on OV at CD15+16!

FBbaby- I have found other women in particular- astoundingly DUMB! My DH- bro is married and they have a little girl- his wife is over all the time talking about the Fucking kid- how many time she has pooped, how many f-ing blueberries she has eaten, how her sleep has been- without a concern of how I may be feeling.How fucking stupid can you get?????????
I could rant for England now- so I am going to stop! You'd think women who had problems ttc or know someone who has had problems ttc would show some compassion! :growlmad:

On the other hand- think how much stronger we are, and how we will be better mothers then these idiots!

ok- Rant over- back to reading- I just got CBFM pamphlet for professional info- I called them after my 15 odd days of high's last month. The lady I spoke to was very nice and sent me this pamphlet- will keep you ladies posted as to what interesting tid bits come out!
Hope you all are having a lovely Thursday!:hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch




----------



## moggymay

oooh Tia Maria, in hot chocolate MMMMMMmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## moggymay

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 51514

That is fab! :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 51514

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

xx


----------



## penguin77

Sue Dunhym said:


> Having *just* said no crying, a friend on another board just showed me a picture of her sisters baby twins, as a "reminder of what you don't want to have". Fucks sake. I'll take twins. I'll take triplets. I just want a fucking baby.

Thers are so many thoughtless insensitive twats out there......:hugs::hugs::hugs:

The one that bugs me is this one......
before we had Jac - 'when r u goign to have a baby then'
After having Jac - 'when r u trying for a second'......:growlmad:
And everyone seesm to think they have the right to know ...WTF

I just want to shout.....'MIND YOUR OWN F**KING BUSINESS...WERE ALREADY TRYING BUT IT DOESNT ALWAYS HAPPEN STRAIGHT AWAY FOR US ALL' 


...sorry rant over...:blush:

xxx


----------



## dadoftwo

think were gonna get 1 after christmas although if we get a christmas bfp we wont be needing it


----------



## hedgewitch

dadoftwo said:


> think were gonna get 1 after christmas although if we get a christmas bfp we wont be needing it

hey so nice to see a dad on here welcome,xxx


----------



## KnitWit

You are making me drool talking about sprouts with bacon and chestnuts!! 

I'm a total sprout junkie!


----------



## urchin

Fran and FB - what insensitive scrotes. Honestly some people really do actually physically need a good hard slap. I can crack out a good sharp stinger if you like


----------



## klcuk3

Ladies....just a quick question....had very sleep deprived blonde moment this morning! Took my lovely monitor and stick to toliet for fmu and then happily just wee'd down the toilet completely forgetting the stick! About 30 minutes later had small wee and dipped stick in that, then got a high on cd 14. (had high cd18/19 last month!). Do you think it was cos of the sample? Could it go back to low tomorrow? 

Thanks for any thoughts :) xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow some women are really insensitive... I am so sick of hearing my friend(s) complain about how difficult their pregnancy is, or how much their baby is keeping them up at night kicking, or how much it sucks that she is so tired and that she can't drink etc. I mean are you f'n kidding me? You know I am having a hard time TTC'ing, I would kill to have what you have shut the hell up! 
I get that a lot too, so when are you going to have another? Or (the ones who know of my M/C) so are you still trying, or what is going on? Like ummm none of your damn business... we wanted another child then so why wouldn't we want another child now? I don't get people think before you speak!! Ok rant over.. :haha:
Not much going on here... DH is coming home tomorrow night!! woo hoo! can't wait for some recreational strumping! I think I am going to POAS tomorrow morning and see... FF put me down as possible triphasic, and I have been peeing a lot today but that isn't too unusual when AF is coming... I am surprisingly not mooding or anything no PMS to speak of (yet any way) I actually feel GREAT!! However those could be the anti depressants finally kicking in! LOL Anyways I am going to put the little dragon to bed and check back in shortly... 
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I am guessing most of you are sleeping or at least close to it... but I did say I would check back in and do a proper post so here we go....

Fbaby Have you heard back from the Doctor?
Urchin Good luck today, I will be thinking of you!
Penguin Welcome to the craziness! :haha: 
Moggy as usual thanks for all your PMA!!! Shame they don't ship those covers to the UK, I am not sure why... maybe call them? I BF'd my son until 5 months, he never got that good at it hehe and was what I call a "gourmet eater" taking some times an hour to get his fill then 3 hours later there I was again feeding away... Hopefully the next one I will be able to BF longer, there are just so many benefits and it is much cheaper! The early days were the hardest to over come, I never thought BF'ing would be so difficult, but I am glad I did it even if it was only for 5 months!
I hope you BD'd KnitWit YAY for the peak!
Sorry AF got ya Fran, like you said though Crimbo drinks guilt free and your FS appointment for this cycle woo hoo! Starting off the year with a bang! Sorry your "friend" is an arse! Can I ask what is "fizz"? - Canadian here and not getting the lingo? :haha:
How are you Sam?
Kluck3 I think your second morning pee is okay and would trust the high reading! Get BD'ing!
xxx


----------



## Staceiz19

hey 
im on my second cycle of using cbfm (5th cycle all together of ttc) and last cycle i got 3 highs from cd 11 then peak, this cycle i got my first high on cd 8 and im now on cd 14 and still getting a high .... i did take soy isoflavones (works like clomid) on cd 5-9 (the first month) and this month cd 3-7 (a bit higher dosage this time) 

im getting worried im not going to ovulate maybe im just being paranoid i dunno 

do you think i could ovulate and the cbfm not detect it?? 

Any advice appreciated


----------



## moggymay

Staceiz19 said:


> hey
> im on my second cycle of using cbfm (5th cycle all together of ttc) and last cycle i got 3 highs from cd 11 then peak, this cycle i got my first high on cd 8 and im now on cd 14 and still getting a high .... i did take soy isoflavones (works like clomid) on cd 5-9 (the first month) and this month cd 3-7 (a bit higher dosage this time)
> 
> im getting worried im not going to ovulate maybe im just being paranoid i dunno
> 
> do you think i could ovulate and the cbfm not detect it??
> 
> Any advice appreciated

When I took soy isoflavones i ovulated slightly later than previously - a day or two so dont worry hon just let your body do its thang :hugs:


----------



## Staceiz19

thanks moggy 

glad to see you got a bfp :)


----------



## moggymay

nowt much to report from here todya, little mogster has woken up with a stinking cold and is very clingy. Off to docs later for him to check BP monitoring so if mogster gets worse can ask when we are in there.

FB/SD charts looking good :dust: and :hugs: to you both

Everyone else enjoy the strumping if you are HIGH or PEAK, enjoy the wine and fizz if you have AF. Those of you awaiting O or in the 2ww look forward to getting news soon....:hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Staceiz19 said:


> thanks moggy
> 
> glad to see you got a bfp :)

when I took soy CD3-7 and O'd late...you feeling better about late O now?


----------



## FBbaby

good morning everyone. 
Urch and SD, thank you for your kind words. For a minute, I wondered whether I was the one being oversensitive about the email I received, but I read it until the end this time and she concludes by 'I understand if you don't reply'. Well why write it in the first place if you suspect it will hurt and I will therefore not reply. grrr....

Urch, crossing fingers that the appointment today will mean moving forward, it's about time that you get some encouragements once again. Saying that, any news witchwise?

SD, yipee yipee, some poas, and a very strong incline to a bfp, your chart looks great, especially compared to last cycle. Crossing all my fingers for you. 

klcuk, I agree, it shouldn't matter. I don't think the monitor is programmed for stepping back at this stage. It was your first high, so it doesn't matter so much. Hope you get your peak soon. 

Sue, did you make last night a testing boozing night? After all, it is only fair to be sure that what you will be drinking and offering to guest is of proper standard and you won't know that until your try it :laugh2:

Sam, how are you?

I finally got my results on Wednesday, but I am none the wiser! Secretary told me GP had said all results were normal, but couldn't give actual figures, so my GP called me back after my insistence(really appreciated that). fsh is not great but ok, but then I'm confused with the oestrogen levels as there are two ways of measuring and I didn't ask which one this was. If the most common measure was used, results were really high (and that would affect fsh results), if it was the other, it was just borderline high. I couldn't be bothered to call back and assume if GP said it was ok that it was the other measure. The other thing is this cycle, I only had one high at cd11, surely if my oestrogens levels were that high, I would have got a high result from the start. Anyway, decide to take this as good news :thumbup: My appt with consultant has been brought forward by two weeks (not sure why), so only 6 weeks to wait until I can get expert opinion.

I'm writing myself out for this cycle. Temp has gone down a bit today but more importantly, I just 'feel' that I am not pregnant. I knew for my three pgs, so even though I know it is not over until the witch is here, I just know. I'm ok about it, feel more sad for OH than myself, as he said, he tried really hard this cycle and I feel I am letting him down, even though he never do or say anything to put me under pressure. I have decided to use the monitor one more cycle as I have one last load of tests that will expire next year, but not too expectant of next cycle, I will be due to ovulate around Christmas day and well, with my family over and people camping around, and the flow of alcohol, which means OH won't be at the top of his performance and his swimmers probably hangovered before they even start the swimming race, it is not going to be fortuitious for a bfp, but hey, there's always next year :happydance:

:hug: and :hugs2: to everyone and :finger: to my cycle buddies


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FB - If possible, get your doctor to fax/email you the results. That way you can be a bit clearer and take them with you to the consultant.

Urch - good luck today, will be thinking of you.

Scorps - that all sounds good, I'm feeling positive for you this cycle. I think you might just have done it.

As for me, bleeding heavily, in pain, and was up at 5am vomiting. Nice. Not sure why I was sick, I didn't have *that* much to drink last night. Perhaps my stomach isn't quite over the sickness from earlier in the week. Bleugh. But actually, mentally, I'm ok. So there is that.

I'm looking forward to tomorrow. I'm going to have a cooking day - I'm going to make the gravy and the pate for Christmas dinner! Make ahead and freeze. I make an awesome chicken liver pate, so half of that will go on the Beef Wellington on Christmas Day and the other half will be for the cold buffet on Boxing Day. And I'm going to do the gravy properly - a few beef bones and very cheap cuts (shin probably), roasted, made into a stock, reduced to a jus with red wine etc. Lovely.

Also, we get our telly back tomorrow! At laast! It broke 4 weeks ago and we've been making do with peering at a tiny 19" screen from the opposite end of the room. Soon I will have my massive HD telly back and all will be well.


----------



## penguin77

Scorpiodragon - I havent done charting but i know from so many TTC threads that a triphasic chart is a good one....:thumbup:...sounding good for a BFP this month...are you 12dpo and not tested yet? strong lady :haha:

Moggymay - Hope you're ok :hugs: I'm curious about mogster...how old is he/she? (sorry im a nosy bugger :haha:)

FBbaby - you never know...the non stress :sex: over xmas might do the trick for you...stranger things have happen and people get that BFP when they least expect it.

SueDunhym - You love your cooking dont you.....and your food sound awsome by the way. Do you have a spare few seats on the dinner table for xmas day? :blush: I wish i had the confidence/time/know how to do all these wonderful food. Dont get me wrong i can cook...but nothing fancy iykwim....i stick to the same old boring stuff i know i can do.

Had my peak on the monitor yesterday so BD before OH left for work...was going to have another:sex: last night or this morning as 'insurance' but OH was too tired :cry: (works shifts so up at 5.20am this week). So i hope the BDing we've done between Sunday and yesterday morning has done the trick....

So 1dpo for me today and already itching to test...hoping to hold out till at least 10dpo...if i can.......
xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Good Morning!

Well it is 5:45 and my little man woke me up about an hour ago... now he is finally back to sleep and I am wide awake, so who knows what my temp is like this am! I caved and POAS... I got a very very faint BFP on a FRER! I am either 11 or 12 DPO... I am so nervous it is another chemical and now I am mad for testing before AF is due! darn it! So the witch is either due on Monday or Tuesday. I really hope this is for real and the little one sticks! [-o&lt; It was my last HPT so it looks like I will have to go and buy a few others and try in a few days, I hope it gets stronger!!
Thank you for all the positive vibes and PMA, it has definitely helped! I hope I have finally done it!! It will be a year this month since we started trying!!

FBaby I am still counting you in until that witch sings! Don't forget every pregnancy is different! I am glad you got your results but sorry that you are sonfused more! what a pain! Why can't Dr.'s just give you the results properly? I agree with Fran can you get them to fax them at the very least over to the consultant? Glad your appointment was pushed forward, that is great, at least you'll have some more definite answers sooner than later. If the Doctor says normal though then... I say keep BD'ing and catch that eggy! (if you haven't already)
Fran god I hope you feel better soon! Tomorrow sounds fantastic! I gotta do that soon too as I have been nominated for Christmas dinner this year it'll be my first time too! :wacko: We are doing the traditional turkey and fixin's for 12 people...
Ok well I am going to go and get some :coffee: and stare at my HPT some more! Keep everything crossed that this is the real thing for me and it sticks!!


----------



## Staceiz19

moggymay said:


> Staceiz19 said:
> 
> 
> thanks moggy
> 
> glad to see you got a bfp :)
> 
> when I took soy CD3-7 and O'd late...you feeling better about late O now?Click to expand...

lol yeah as long as O comes at some point im happy :)


----------



## Tomo

Morning Everyone,

Goodness! not been on here in a while as I've just moved house!! Which actually went remarkably smoothly and loving our new home. Although it hadn't been cleaned, so after spending the morning cleaning my flat before moving out, we then had to clean our new house, so gross and not really what you want when you just move in somewhere.

Well cd14 today, and on my second peak, Hoorah! So managed to BD yesterday on first peak and day before, so have officially christened our new home! 
Been taking EPO this month too, although not noticing much difference, had the smallest amount of EWCM on wednesday? Been using conceive plus too, so who knows. 

Only skimmed through previous posts, but 
FB - good luck with you're specialist appointment.

Sue/Fran- Sorry to hear you've been feeling crappy. I used to get v bad period pains that sometimes made me sick, not nice at all. 
Your Christmas dinner sounds wonderful though! Only ever made chicken carcass stock before, would love to try make a beef stock from bones though. 

Good luck to everyone else, sorry can't remember who's where in their cycles?


----------



## Tomo

Accidently clicked post twice! Durr


----------



## Tomo

Scorpio Dragon - WOW! That's fantastic news, have got everything crossed for you. :thumbup:


----------



## penguin77

scorpiodragon said:


> Good Morning!
> 
> Well it is 5:45 and my little man woke me up about an hour ago... now he is finally back to sleep and I am wide awake, so who knows what my temp is like this am! I caved and POAS... I got a very very faint BFP on a FRER! I am either 11 or 12 DPO... I am so nervous it is another chemical and now I am mad for testing before AF is due! darn it! So the witch is either due on Monday or Tuesday. I really hope this is for real and the little one sticks! [-o&lt; It was my last HPT so it looks like I will have to go and buy a few others and try in a few days, I hope it gets stronger!!
> Thank you for all the positive vibes and PMA, it has definitely helped! I hope I have finally done it!! It will be a year this month since we started trying!!
> 
> FBaby I am still counting you in until that witch sings! Don't forget every pregnancy is different! I am glad you got your results but sorry that you are sonfused more! what a pain! Why can't Dr.'s just give you the results properly? I agree with Fran can you get them to fax them at the very least over to the consultant? Glad your appointment was pushed forward, that is great, at least you'll have some more definite answers sooner than later. If the Doctor says normal though then... I say keep BD'ing and catch that eggy! (if you haven't already)
> Fran god I hope you feel better soon! Tomorrow sounds fantastic! I gotta do that soon too as I have been nominated for Christmas dinner this year it'll be my first time too! :wacko: We are doing the traditional turkey and fixin's for 12 people...
> Ok well I am going to go and get some :coffee: and stare at my HPT some more! Keep everything crossed that this is the real thing for me and it sticks!!

:happydance::happydance: i really hope this is a sticky bean for you hun. I think you did well to wait till now to test...but i also know now why you waited (sorry if you think my previous post was insensitive :flower:). Been there myself but it doesnt stop me from testing..i wish it would...
I'm crossing everything for you..

xx


----------



## FBbaby

YIPEE for that BFP SD

I can so understand you being nervous, but a faint line is expected at this stage and with such a good chart, nothing indicates that it is not a sticky one. Bouh, no more cycle buddy, but delighted to share you with Moggy now!

Congratulation tomo and pinguin on your peaks, and congratulations on your move tomo. New start, new beginnings.

Have fun cooking Fran, nothing like it to destress and destract yourself from ttc, hope the smell won't get you ill again though.


----------



## moggymay

SD - thats amazing hon, :wohoo:am soooo pleased for you,:wohoo: please please can we be bump buds? :wohoo: Sending you all my supplies of pritt stick and wallpaper paste xx :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

big up congrats SD - fingers crossed it hangs in there x x x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks everyone... god I am freaking out!! Please please please stick little one! I don't even know if I should tell DH when he gets home.... I may wait until AF is late, is that horrible of me? That is if I can keep it from him! I am trying not to get excited, at least until I see a darker line LOL
Moggy I would love to be bump buddies!


----------



## moggymay

SD - tell him, relax and enjoy it, there is nothing you can do to change the fate of your little bean so just relax and enjoy and have a couple of wallpaper sarnies - Sam makes fab ones lol Totally understand where you are coming from about waiting for stronger line or waiting til AF date has passed, just relax, enjoy and hug little dragon, he is gonna be a big brother :hugs: What fab news to greet OH home with for the weekend. Am so pleased for you and your dragons :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Scorps, you magnificent woman. YOU'RE PREGNANT! Awesome, awesome, awesome.

It'll stick, you AND Mogs, and you can both totter over to 1st Tri together and keep each other company :)

Try to relax this weekend if you possibly can and I'm sure that come Monday that line will have got darker. Excellent news.


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations SD xx here's to a lovely sticky bean :)


----------



## KnitWit

Scorps!! Congrats!! I'm so chuffed for you! Maybe things are turning around for clearblue wonders :) you've filled me with PMA this month! 

I got some action last night and used pre-seed. The epo does seem to have increased ewcm but I decided to go all out anyway. I have everything crossed this month.. Except my legs!! :lol:


----------



## tortoise

How could you not tell him SD? Are you not so excited that as soon as he walks in you'll yell it at him?! Hmmm or maybe that's just me! 

I'm a bit drunk for a Friday afternoon. Got taken to Maze by a PR agency we use and feel very tipsy. Never really eaten anywhere quite that fancy but it was very tasty.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Don't get me wrong, I am very excited and I really want to tell him, but after a MMC and 2 chemicals this year I want to "make sure" before I do tell him... LOL I guess my little way of protecting him from being hurt again...
I will probably be telling him as soon as he walks in the door :haha:


----------



## moggymay

SD - you need to share the whole lot with him - except maybe the peed on end of the stick xx So exciting:hugs:


----------



## urchin

Well, the scan was - errrr, scanny?
I have to ring the ACU in a couple of days to make a follow up appointment - won't know what they want to do til I get seen again

I'm off to Belfast for a week tomorrow, so will catch up with you all when I get back xxx


----------



## urchin

Oh, I've just read your news ScorpioD! wow and congrats - everything crossed for you hon xxx


----------



## tortoise

Morning everyone

SD - so did you tell DH or did you do another test? Fingers firmly crossed for you and I've got a great feeling about it. What a great Christmas present.

So, from Tort Towers the news is that AF came on this morning. So I'll press M tomorrow and that will be a 33 day cycle. To refresh your memories this isn't bad news as we weren't trying this cycle (new to mat leave policy of new job). So I feel very good about it because a) 33 days is the shortest cycle I've had in ages and b) I got a peak! day 19 and 20. that makes LP 13-14 days. Is that long enough?

So I'm quite excited about this cycle and am going to put everything into it. Am giving up booze - not great timing for christmas ;) but hey ho. does anyone else have any tips? I'm going to drink lots of grapefruit juice. what does evening primrose oil do? and is it a good idea to gently suggest to hubby that he doesn't indulge in too much fine beer over christmas too? by my calculations I should ov on NYE (if cycle is same as last time) so I'm hoping the lovely Sam might help me with a spell.

That's all from me, Hope everyone else is good. I'm just contemplating whether or not I can face the Christmas shoppers in Kingston this afternoon....


----------



## scorpiodragon

Morning all! Thanks for all the kind words of encouragement! I totally told him did any of you really have any doubts :haha: I did another test last night (it was darker) and put it in a box with a bow and gave it to him saying I got him an early Christmas present! He was so shocked he like WOW this was the last thing I was expecting I have only been here for like a week this whole month... it was a good week I guess! We are so happy but both nervous, going to do another test Monday morning, then call the Dr. she wanted me to get my levels done ASAP after the last loss, then probably get in for an early scan before the year end! Fx'd! You guys are the only ones I am telling until 12 weeks this time, or maybe at least until I get a scan! Oooh I am starting to get excited!
Urch I hope you have fun this week! Glad your scan was "scanny" hehe!
Tort sorry the witch showed but I know that this month would have been difficult with the new job and all!
xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

wow scorpio you clever woman, well done i am sooooo pleased for you and i have just boxed you up a fleet of trucksworth of wallpaper "paste" butties lol. i shall do you another affirmation as i did on the full moon, blue moon month girls thats the 4th bfp i have heard of this week alone, well in the last 3 days actually. this month is a good month i can feel it,xxx


----------



## zero7

Massive congratulations SD :hugs: completely chuffed for you. xxxx


----------



## mrs C

Congrats SD! Very exciting early Christmas present.

FBbaby- I guess I am over the snow because magical is not what I would call it! I live in Nebraska so fairly close to Indiana. 

Sue D- people are just plain rude! I have been having issues with people lately making cruddy comments. I recently had coworkers discussing how not into their pregnancy they were. I have made it no secret about trying so this was so incredibly insensitive. Thankfully not everyone is like this. Another coworker just announced her pregnancy but she had enough consideration to tell me privately before telling everyone. 

Ho hum here CD 5 and trying to get amped up to do this again. I have my appointment on Tuesday. Hopefully I will get seen this time!


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY! Baby Bump is back up and running I was going through withdrawl! :haha: How is everyone doing?


----------



## HappyDaze

Hooray - congratulations SD :happydance: that's fantastic news.... sending you lots of sticky dust!

I hope it's contagious and we see a few more BFP xmas pressies coming along soon for the rest of us!

Me - 6DPO, nothing to report, trying to keep myself busy and not think about it. Last month I had so many 'positive' signs and AF still got me so this month not even going to acknowledge anything that may or may not be a sign and desperately try not to get my hopes up again. Just concentrate on Xmas and seeing all my family and friends :hugs: 

Anyone hoping to test this week?


----------



## FBbaby

Good morning everyone, hope you had a nice week-end. SD hope the lines are getting darker and darker :hugs: :hugs:

Well as expected, the witch is on her way, temp shot down today and she should be here later today. It has it me quite bad this month because I was so full of pma at the start and being away whilst ovulating, but it still wasn't meant to be. OH is going to be gutted because he too thought this month would be the one. 

Anyway, I've decided that it is now time to step away from the all ttc thing including coming here. After 7 cycles using cbfm, I have lost total excitement with the little machine and I need to step away from putting ttc at the centre of my life. To the olidies, especially you Fran and urch, I will continue to think of you and hope you will be next on the line. To the new comers, I send you baby dust that your stay is short and sweet.

As for me, I have two more cycles until appt with consultant so have decided that I will start soy this month and because of how it can affect your cycle, will use the monitor one last time (have 10 ticks left anyway), but will stay away from daily temping. Next cycle, It will ntnp land then the moment of truth with the consultant on the day that I would have been due...

Wishing everyone a good week, and more importantly, 

MERRY CHRISTMAS TO ALL


----------



## Leilani

Hello ladies

I've been a been quite this past 10 days or so, as have been super busy at work - which is set to continue for the rest of this week.

Not sure if I'm 11 or 12 DPO (had first peek on CD 11 and it's now CD23. I've been keeping away from here, as I don't think this will be my month - not enough BDing at the right time, and news about DH's SA not being as good as it could be (though we still don't have the numbers). And I don't want my over-active imagination to go into overdrive with sympton spotting - though I'm not really feeling anythuing just now, but let's see how I feel later on in the week!

Hurray for the BFPs, Hurray for the Chrimbo drinking for those who will be indulging. Hurrah for appointments with specialists which can give answrs, and Boo for AF. It is Panto season, afterall!

FBbaby - keep us updated with progress reports - and have a safe and jolly Christmas

One quick CBFM question - how many days after your first peak does the monitor start flashing M?


----------



## moggymay

Fb - hope the soy works for you :hugs: have you got dosage etc worked out and got the tablets? xx


----------



## FBbaby

Thanks Moggy and Leilani 
I got the Soy before last cycle, but then didn't feel too sure about using it for various reasons but your bfp is certainly inspiring moggy. To be honest, I have reached the 'I have nothing to lose' stage!

I've decided to take it from day3, a bit confusing this 'the later, the less eggs but better quality', so will go half way, and take 120 a day. Is that the dosage you took?

Leilani, not sure about the flashing, I never pay attention to it, but I think it is about 12 days after the first peak?


----------



## moggymay

FB I did 100mg CD3-7 and took it with my evening meal, I took it to mean less eggs better quality too, the alternatives I was told were 2-6 lots of eggs but not so strong, 3-7 fewer eggs but stronger ones and 5-9 maybe one good one thats very strong. I figured 3-7 would be a good one cos 3 and 7 are my lucky numbers and although twins are unlikely with this time frame they are possible if you have em in the family whenever you gets preggers so... Have my hopes up for you FB this cycle am thinking this means O around new years eve....what a way to welcome in the new year! 

Good luck with the soy isoflavones and if I can help you know where I am! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey FB - completely understand your decision to take a step back. It does get too much at times. I hope you pop in now and again to let us know how you are, but do what's best for you.

As for me, CD4, clomid tomorrow, clinic appt on Wednesday, life rumbles on.


----------



## scorpiodragon

FB Thank you! I totally get you wanting to NTNP and relaxing on the TTC'ing, it can do your head in... big :hugs: to you We will miss you around here! I hope you get your BFP really soon and keep in touch with us! xxx Good luck with everything!!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies, Have been away for a few days so not been able to check up on ya all.. Congrats to all the BFP-:thumbup:
Sue-I am lovin your cooking! Planning from now huh? I have my Bro and his family over with Mum and Sister this year- but will have to do a Veggie one as my mother is strict on that subject. Ok for me as I am a veggie but the others arent:happydance:
FB- I am also thinking of NTNP- seems I spend my time thinking, charting, poas and CM monitoring, symptom spotting, thinking if what I am eating and drinking- should be taking is going to work!:wacko::wacko: But I am a control freak and need to know what is going on so I dont think I can drag myself away from ttc.

I have been researching alcohol and Fertility- I know this came up a few pages back- did anyone know/find anything on drinking the forst 2 weeks or so of your cycle?

From what I have seen the cycle can- more specifically egg production can stop that cycle- may explain all my highs last month with CBFM and no peak?

anyone else have that happen?

so much for not symptom spotting or getting obssessed:blush::shrug:


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone

FB - sorry to see you leave us but understand why. I hope that taking a relaxed attitude helps you. Do keep us posted with your news though!

Minimin - I've heard that generally cutting out alcohol and coffee is a good thing to do. Bloody hard during Christmas ans I'm not sure how long I'll last. My last drink was on Friday and I'm determined to stay dry but prepared to fail!

Now a question:

This is probably one for the main thread but I'm a bit of a wimp and don't want to start a thread. I'm thinking of (and have bought) some evening primose oil as I have very little CM. Do you know if there are any risks? Eg can it mess up the cycle? any experiences? I know you take it up to ov only... Plus my tablets seem to be 300mg each and people are recommending 3000mg per day. Surely this can't be true (or I may have got the measures wrong!)

Any advice ladies?


----------



## Minimin

Tortoise! Have you seen this?
https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html

I started taking it this month but then read it had the opposite effect of drying you up and so stopped- But have not found the link again. It was a persons experience rather than a medical site so dont know how good it was

I know cutting back both caffeine and alcohol is recommended. I dont really do much Caffeine so that isnt too much of a problem but I read having even a little bit of alcohol isnt good and with Chrimbo around the corner it is going to be hard.

However, I am on strong resolve to not drink AT ALL. I know my cycle was better when I didnt.- Lets see how long my resolve is going to last :wacko:


----------



## KnitWit

tortoise said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> FB - sorry to see you leave us but understand why. I hope that taking a relaxed attitude helps you. Do keep us posted with your news though!
> 
> Minimin - I've heard that generally cutting out alcohol and coffee is a good thing to do. Bloody hard during Christmas ans I'm not sure how long I'll last. My last drink was on Friday and I'm determined to stay dry but prepared to fail!
> 
> Now a question:
> 
> This is probably one for the main thread but I'm a bit of a wimp and don't want to start a thread. I'm thinking of (and have bought) some evening primose oil as I have very little CM. Do you know if there are any risks? Eg can it mess up the cycle? any experiences? I know you take it up to ov only... Plus my tablets seem to be 300mg each and people are recommending 3000mg per day. Surely this can't be true (or I may have got the measures wrong!)
> 
> Any advice ladies?

Hey Tort, this is my second cycle taking EPO and ive noticed a definate difference in the amount of EWCM and watery CM I have. More so this month that last. I read the same as you implying that you should take 3000mg a day but thought i'd half that to see if I had an improvement, I take around 1500mg - 2000mg a day (I have 500mg capsules). The way I looked at it was why bombard myself with the stuff if I can get away with taking a lesser dose. I do not know of any bad side effects of taking EPO - only negative thing I read was about not taking it after you Ov but you know that already! 

If your looking to get it cheap, Aldi sell it fairly reasonably priced


----------



## Alimesh

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!
> 
> Thanks
> x x x x x


I really like mine...I'm not pregnant yet, but still hoping! It seems to be right on. Just be sure you pick a time of the day that will ALWAYS work for you! :flower:


----------



## tortoise

KnitWit said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone
> 
> FB - sorry to see you leave us but understand why. I hope that taking a relaxed attitude helps you. Do keep us posted with your news though!
> 
> Minimin - I've heard that generally cutting out alcohol and coffee is a good thing to do. Bloody hard during Christmas ans I'm not sure how long I'll last. My last drink was on Friday and I'm determined to stay dry but prepared to fail!
> 
> Now a question:
> 
> This is probably one for the main thread but I'm a bit of a wimp and don't want to start a thread. I'm thinking of (and have bought) some evening primose oil as I have very little CM. Do you know if there are any risks? Eg can it mess up the cycle? any experiences? I know you take it up to ov only... Plus my tablets seem to be 300mg each and people are recommending 3000mg per day. Surely this can't be true (or I may have got the measures wrong!)
> 
> Any advice ladies?
> 
> Hey Tort, this is my second cycle taking EPO and ive noticed a definate difference in the amount of EWCM and watery CM I have. More so this month that last. I read the same as you implying that you should take 3000mg a day but thought i'd half that to see if I had an improvement, I take around 1500mg - 2000mg a day (I have 500mg capsules). The way I looked at it was why bombard myself with the stuff if I can get away with taking a lesser dose. I do not know of any bad side effects of taking EPO - only negative thing I read was about not taking it after you Ov but you know that already!
> 
> If your looking to get it cheap, Aldi sell it fairly reasonably pricedClick to expand...


Thanks Knitwit. I'll give it a go along with my grapefruit juice tomorrow!


----------



## hedgewitch

have you ladies seen Tulips post in first tri section, very very sad, thinking of you Tulip,xxx


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello Everyone,
I have not posted since last month. I guess I got depressed when AF came. I also use the CBFM. This is my third cycle using it after my mmc in September. FBbaby, I know how you feel...It's hard when other people are around you that are pregnant. I work with a woman that got pregnant the same time as I did. She is due in March. Watching her go through her pregnancy makes me wish it were me too. It's hard watching someone reach the milestones that you should be reaching too. I wish you luck!

Sue, I am sorry your AF came again...Mine did too : (...I thought of you when I indulged on some red wine the day my AF came. BTW you make me hungry : ) 

Sorry Fran it's not your month again...I truly understand.

To the rest of you...I will read some more tomorrow and try and catch up. I thank God for such support our there. It's hard to share with people that are not TTC. 

I am on CD11 of a 28 day cycle. I just received my 2nd high today. Hopefully I peak soon.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hi Leilani,
I have not been around for a few weeks too. Good to see you're back. As for you question about the CBFM...I peaked last month on cd 13 and 14. The monitor started flashing m on cd 26. Take care and good luck.


----------



## tortoise

Just read Tulip's news. How gutting - I really feel for her. It's been a bad few months for the CBFM grads hasn't it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

hedgewitch said:


> have you ladies seen Tulips post in first tri section, very very sad, thinking of you Tulip,xxx

And debgreasy is in a similar situation. Very sad to see CBFM alumni suffer so.


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> Tortoise! Have you seen this?
> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/epo.html
> 
> I started taking it this month but then read it had the opposite effect of drying you up and so stopped- But have not found the link again. It was a persons experience rather than a medical site so dont know how good it was
> 
> I know cutting back both caffeine and alcohol is recommended. I dont really do much Caffeine so that isnt too much of a problem but I read having even a little bit of alcohol isnt good and with Chrimbo around the corner it is going to be hard.
> 
> However, I am on strong resolve to not drink AT ALL. I know my cycle was better when I didnt.- Lets see how long my resolve is going to last :wacko:

Thanks Minimin - I saw a similar one on this site actually. It's all so confusing!!! I took 300mg last night and feel odd this morning but I'm a total hypochondriac (sp?) so it's prob my mind playing tricks on me.

Ok we can be no-alcohol buddies! Let's see who can last the longest!!


----------



## moggymay

ttc is just the beginning, its just so harsh the pain folks have to go through to get pregnant and then to find out something is wrong is heartbreaking, thinking of you Tulip - and DebG and Meg and Fluffy. Its just not fair :nope:


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> Thanks Minimin - I saw a similar one on this site actually. It's all so confusing!!! I took 300mg last night and feel odd this morning but I'm a total hypochondriac (sp?) so it's prob my mind playing tricks on me.
> 
> Ok we can be no-alcohol buddies! Let's see who can last the longest!!
> 
> OK!!! I have done one day!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I forgot to take EPO last night but am on CD13 today and hope to be high tomorrow- and peak over CD15 -16. So is that too late to take EPO now?
> 
> Also taking a spoonfull of Honey and Cinnamon is reported to help fertility- but again I have been crap this cycle for taking it. So many things to do- I am luck if I remember my prenatal tablets :wacko:
> 
> Let me know if you see a change with EPO tablets- Jan is going to be FULL THROTTLE Baby making month!!! (of course I want the :bfp: this month :blush:Click to expand...


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi CBFMers. I am finally back to CD1 - Woop woop! Never thought I would do a happy dance for the witch but today I totally did as it means I am back in the game! Just wondered if any of you have any soy tips? I've posted in the TTC section too but know how good you ladies are with advice. I'm going with 120mg CD3 to CD7. Is that right?

Oh, and re: EPO I posted in TTC last week as my acupuncturist has advised me to stop taking it as it has antihistamine properties which may actually dry things up. Only what he said, not conclusive documentary evidence! Just something to consider.

Now, I'm off to scroll back and see what's been occuring in the week since I've been on!


----------



## moggymay

Basically you do double the clomid dose with soy so first try with clomid you do 50mg so soy you would do 100mg, CD3-7 is the best days to do to get a few good eggs - too early you get lots but not such quality and later gets maybe one good one, 3-7 is the happy medium but no greater disposition to having twins etc IYKWIM. Good luck with the soy, look forward to seeing how you get on x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Moggy. I have bought (at exorbitant cost) tablets which are 38mg each so decided 120mg would be better than 80mg! I will start quaffing them on Thursday night and keep you posted on the pee machine!

One worry is though, will CBFM ask me to test on day 6 again or later? I ov'd so late last month I am worried it will wait to ask me to test and then I will miss ov if soy brings it forward. Is that likely? Only my second month on CBFM so still a newbie! Had persona before as contraception (ineffective by the way!)


----------



## moggymay

they say you will ovulate about 10 days after the last tablet...not sure how true that is, did one cycle and I ovulated a day later than usual and found I had a lot - and I mean a lot! - of EWCM around my highs and peaks on the monitor, then got very grumpy towards the end of the 2ww but then bfp may have been the cause...? Good luck and ask away if you want any more info :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

am sure this has been asked but where do you ladies get Soy tablets from? I am in the UK if anyone has any places they can suggest?

Will try it for next cycle at around 100mg if I can get those tablets on CD3-7.
Thanks


----------



## moggymay

Have posted this before but for those who didnt see it I used these https://www.boots.com/en/Osteocare-Plus-56-tablets-28-capsule_122498/

The box contains two different tablets and we got rid of the 56 tablets and kept the 28 capsules of soy isoflavones. It cost £11.99 so maybe possible to get cheaper online - I wanted to buy instore IYKWIM as wary of tablets bought online...it does mean you have 5 months worth if it takes that long but hope you get lucky on cycle one like we did FX'd for you :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Moggymay:thumbup:
I have to get them and recall looking for them a few weeks back but couldnt see them. Will check Boots etc for next cycle.;)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Minimin. I bought mine fairly easily in a health food shop. Holland and Barrett do them cheaper but I went to the ponsy posh one in my village and paid about £15! But they do come in a prettier bottle than the cheaper ones so I'm sure that is important!!!


----------



## moggymay

No fair you got a pretty bottle! Mine came in press out green foil and plastic - boo
:rofl:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yeah - its lush. A sort of dark brown glass and even had cotton wool in the top to stop them rattling. That's where my extra pennies went! 

ONly just scrolled back through so:

FB - totally understand you wanting to relax a bit. You might just get that BFP when you least expect it.

Scorpio - wow! Massive congrats and hope you're still eating superglue sarnies! You'll be fine this time I'm sure.

Sorry if I've missed any other revelations - I only went back about 5 pages, but good luck to all for this month!


----------



## gizmolola01

Hi

I have just started looking on here as I have myself a clearblue monitor and am using it for the first month to try and figure when on earth I am ovulating....so far am on cd11 and it says low fertility :nope:

I think I am paranoid something is wrong with me and I am going to be seeing lows all month! It is so frustrating seeing a low every morn so far - not v patient am I?! 

I have 30 day cycles so maybe it will be a few days - anyone have experiences of which days they get high/peak on 30 day cycle?

I also had loads of ewcm yesterday which would have been cd10, but low fertility? I thought ewcm was a good indicator of ovulation coming??!

Confused....help and reassurance please!! :wacko:


----------



## Minimin

gizmolola01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just started looking on here as I have myself a clearblue monitor and am using it for the first month to try and figure when on earth I am ovulating....so far am on cd11 and it says low fertility :nope:
> 
> I think I am paranoid something is wrong with me and I am going to be seeing lows all month! It is so frustrating seeing a low every morn so far - not v patient am I?!
> 
> I have 30 day cycles so maybe it will be a few days - anyone have experiences of which days they get high/peak on 30 day cycle?
> 
> I also had loads of ewcm yesterday which would have been cd10, but low fertility? I thought ewcm was a good indicator of ovulation coming??!
> 
> Confused....help and reassurance please!! :wacko:

 I am on a 29-30 day cycle and the monitor gave me my High on CD14, peak CD15-16 and High CD17 the first month I used it. I think I messed testing last month so it wasnt too clear. This month I am waiting for my High and I am on CD13


----------



## gizmolola01

Thanks for your response, I will keep my fingers crossed for highs soon. I think I was expecting to get lots of highs but obv not the case. i am mainly hoping to find out that everything works ok and that I am actually ovulating. This ttc is much more complicated than I ever thought it would be!


----------



## Minimin

I know- I keep getting more and more into ttc so the monitor is good as it does take a lot of the guess work out of it. Good luck! You are a few days behind me so lets hope our CBFM give us our Highs and Peaks in the next few days.
Just to over bases I am having :sex: every day until Monday- my poor poor DH was :sleep: but I was not having that!


----------



## KnitWit

Hey girls, BnB has been a bit up and down lately so it's been a while since I checked in! How is everyone? Im in the 2ww and have already bought some new test sticks for next cycle, thats how much hope Im holding out.. 

As some of you may recall, I went for my hormone level blood test last week. The nurse told me there was no need to make an appointment and that they would be able to just tell me over the phone if everything is ok. 
I received a call from the GP's today telling me the GP wants me to come in and discuss the blood test results. So I have made an appointment for the new year.. I don't want any bad news ruining christmas!

But well even if there is something wrong with me then they can try fixing it! At least I wont go cycle after cycle wondering why ive never seen a second line on a test.

How is everyone doing getting prepared for Crimbo? Im almost finished shopping! I really cant stand the shops at this time of year.. Internet how I love you!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Ahh yes... online shopping for Christmas, that is the way to go KnitWit! Sooo much easier I HATE shopping at this time of year, it is crazy! I have a couple of little stocking stuffers to pick up for my DH but besides that I am all done and have to conquer the wrapping now!
I hope you all don't mind if I still hang out here now and then I am a little nervous to go over to the other side... plus I love all you guys so much and I will miss you!!
Welcome to the newbies! FX'd for those in the TWW and lotsa BD'ing for those with highs and peaks! xxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi girls and congratulations Scorps xxx

Just checking in as need to start getting my head round the whole TTC scenario again even though I'm not allowed back properly for 3 months. Will prob reset CBFM as soon as I get my cycles back.

Hope you're all feeling positive and are taking your folic acid (sorry, my new awareness drive is going to get truly dull for you lot.... just got really angry at a post in FIRST TRI entitled "Huh... Folic Acid?" Grrrrrr.)


----------



## debgreasby

Hi all, thanks for you kind thoughts.

Am going into hospital tomorrow to deliver my sweet baby Charlie.

Will be back to TTC in the very near future, but not with CBFM as i sold Herbert :(

Still keep checking in on you lot though!

Congratulations to the BFP's and buckets of dust to those still waiting.

xxxxx


----------



## hopeful2010

gizmolola01 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have just started looking on here as I have myself a clearblue monitor and am using it for the first month to try and figure when on earth I am ovulating....so far am on cd11 and it says low fertility :nope:
> 
> I think I am paranoid something is wrong with me and I am going to be seeing lows all month! It is so frustrating seeing a low every morn so far - not v patient am I?!
> 
> I have 30 day cycles so maybe it will be a few days - anyone have experiences of which days they get high/peak on 30 day cycle?
> 
> I also had loads of ewcm yesterday which would have been cd10, but low fertility? I thought ewcm was a good indicator of ovulation coming??!
> 
> Confused....help and reassurance please!! :wacko:

Hi,

When you start using your machine for the first time it takes a couple of months for it to get used to you. You will prob find that you will use a whole box in your first cycle then for following cycles you may not need to use a whole box.

My last cycle was 26 days and started poas this mornong on cd 9 got a low think maybe a longer cycle.

HTH
A x


----------



## Tomo

Hello Lovely Ladies,

Tulip and Deb I'm so sorry for your losses, very sad news...I'm fairly new here, but remember reading your earlier posts. Deb, hope everything goes smoothly tomorrow, we'll all be thinking of you. :hugs: :hugs:

gizmolola, welcome! Several ladies have had lots of lows on CBFM cycles, so never fear, I'm sure you'll get a high and then peaks soon. I'm sure I remember reading of someone on here who got their BFP without having had any highs or peaks, so keep BDing!

Well I'm in the 2ww, 5dpo. Don't think it's my month. I don't think we've done it enough this month what with moving and all, but I guess time will tell. My period's due Christmas Day! 

Scorpio Dragon, So chuffed for you!! Have you been to see your doc yet?

Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tulip and Deb -so so so sorry for your tragic situations. Life really can be so cruel and I hope you both are looking after yourselves and your OH's. I can't begin to imagine how you must feel.

Gizmolola - I had lows for 28 days last month (1st month after MC) and nearly smashed the CBFM to bits as it was driving me MENTAL! Then, had 2 highs, 2 peaks and a high. We weren't even trying last month and I was SO excited!! The only sure fire way to know you have ov'd though is to temp as CBFM can only tell you that your body is trying to ov.

I have a question for you pee stick pro's - given last cycle was soooo long, when will CBFM ask me to test first this month? Will it still be day 6? I am worried it will wait until much later and then miss ov altogether! How likely/possible is this?

Have a great day ladies!


----------



## KnitWit

Tulip and Debs I'm so sorry to hear about your losses. I can't imagine how hard it must be. I'm thinking of you both and your OH's.


----------



## petalz

Hello, i am new i used to read all of the posts all the time when i finally plucked up the courage to join. I have used the CBFM for the first time and finding it really hard. i already have PCOS but i thought id test my chances anyways.

Guys has anyone ever had 1 bar for the whole month... used up all 20 sticks too???

Thanks  x i really hope for a :bfp: one day :-(


----------



## tortoise

Hi tulip and debs- so so sorry to hear the news from both of you. Deb- I hope you find the strength to get through tomorrow and tulip - I hope you and your OH find some comfort in each other. Thanks also for flagging the folic acid issue- I too have been taking it for ages but am not always religious in remembering the daily dose. I'm so sad that your experience is such a bitter reminder of why it's so important. Can the doctors suggest anything that will help you absorb it more effectively?

I'm just so sad for all the grads from this thread who have suffered in this way. You were all so supportive and we all celebrated in your good news. Life can be so cruel.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Tulip and Deb, I don't truly _know_ you, however what I do know from these forums is that you are both wonderful caring strong women and you I want nothing more for you and your family than all the goodness that you (and all the CBFM ladies) deserve! 
Let this experience bind you and your DH's closer together, lean on each other because no one else knows quite what you are experiencing...
I will keep you and your families in my thoughts and prayers!
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip and Debs- My thoughts and prayers are with you and your dearest. Stay strong and take comfort with each other. We will all be here whenever you need us.:hugs2:


----------



## Tulip

Thanks lovelies will be back with a vengeance soon. :hugs:

And for those who are lacking Peak readings.... the lovely Lili24 is a clearblue bumpster who got her BFP without peaking and is now breezing through 2nd Tri with her gorgeous pink bump.

xx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> And for those who are lacking Peak readings.... the lovely Lili24 is a clearblue bumpster who got her BFP without peaking and is now breezing through 2nd Tri with her gorgeous pink bump.
> 
> xx


Good to know... I have had lows so far and on CD14 of a 30 day cycle. Last month from CD13 I was high until CD27 then flashed M to tell me :witch:was on her way!?!!!
CM is EW-ish today so I am going on that anyway! CBFM is sometimes a pain!!! arrrgghhhh:dohh:


----------



## tortoise

Minimim - ashamed to say that I fell off the wagon last night. went for dinner with my sis who's splitting up with her fella and I think she needed me to drink in solidarity. only had two glasses but feel quite weak for giving in so easily! but i'm back on wagon today - chances of me staying dry until new year? about zero i'd say


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> Minimim - ashamed to say that I fell off the wagon last night. went for dinner with my sis who's splitting up with her fella and I think she needed me to drink in solidarity. only had two glasses but feel quite weak for giving in so easily! but i'm back on wagon today - chances of me staying dry until new year? about zero i'd say

Oh dear! I have become a social recluse to keep myself away! LOL- but out on Monday with a very dear friend so I am sure I shall be off the wagon too :o(
Dont worry- falling off the wagon is ok- as long as you get back on it!:thumbup:

It is the festive season too- and it was snowing here in London and it is:cold::cold::cold:

I think I have cystitis... anyone have a good home cure? Got some of those Sodium citrate things from Boots and will take them.. how annoying when it is the time I am going to be OV- I swear someone up there doesnt like me.

PLUS-I woke up around 4am with pains- like I needed to pee- stung as it came out so sort of like Cystitis- :growlmad::growlmad: got hot water bottle and started drinking water but up until at least 7am- so now my BBT will be higher than normal as I wont have had my 3hr straight sleep suggested to get an accurate reading- and my CBFM may be wrong as my pee was diluted and I missed my first pee of the morning as it was at 4am and forgot the one at around 8.30!!!!.

Too boot my Softcups (have any of you read that thread :thumbup:)
I ordered were delivered and I missed them so have to wait until tomorrow to collect them- I paid extra to get next day delivery as I knew I was OV :growlmad:. 

This means I could be at peak but have no idea with the methods I have chosen to monitor arrggghhh

Feeling as if it is all against getting a :bfp: this month! (Tortoise- maybe we will both be off the wagon completely till new year :winkwink:)

blaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## zero7

Dear Tulip and Debs - so very sorry to hear your tragic news. Take care of yourselves lovely ladies and look forward to seeing you back to full strength in the near future. :hugs: xx


----------



## zero7

Minimin said:


> I think I have cystitis... anyone have a good home cure? Got some of those Sodium citrate things from Boots and will take them.. how annoying when it is the time I am going to be OV- I swear someone up there doesnt like me.

I suffer with cystitis quite often and just keep flushing my system through with good quality cranberry juice and lots and lots of water. You need to drink loads to flush it through. (Don't drink any coffee, sugary drinks etc but weak tea is ok). Try to drink these at room temp if you can as if it is cold from the fridge it wont help. Keep warm especially around the lower back area and avoid spicey/strong foods. Also paracetamol help. 

Also hon, try and avoid the stuff from boots when you get past ovulation as you are not supposed to use it in pregnancy (inc. early pregnancy) 

Hope you feel better soon - its pants having cystitis. xxx


----------



## FBbaby

Just a quick hello to say thank you very much for all your kind words, it really touched me. Hope to re-acquaint with you all in 1st semester :haha:

Debs and Tulip, so so sorry for what you are going through. Both of you seem so strong, I really admire how you seem to be dealing with it all. You are doing a wonderful thing using your experience to educate others, such a selfless thing to do. Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Had the clinic appt today, it all went fine. Husband is going to have another sperm test, I've got to have my progesterone tested again and then have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG), which is where they flood my uterus with dye and do an x-ray to see if there are any blockages, etc. Then we go back for our follow-up appointment on 24th Feb.

So. Ho hum. On we go.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Fran. Glad the appointment went ok. At least you know stuff is being done now. Is the HSG soon? Doesn't sound much fun but will hopefully provide some answers or rule stuff out.

Take care.




Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the clinic appt today, it all went fine. Husband is going to have another sperm test, I've got to have my progesterone tested again and then have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG), which is where they flood my uterus with dye and do an x-ray to see if there are any blockages, etc. Then we go back for our follow-up appointment on 24th Feb.
> 
> So. Ho hum. On we go.


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the clinic appt today, it all went fine. Husband is going to have another sperm test, I've got to have my progesterone tested again and then have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG), which is where they flood my uterus with dye and do an x-ray to see if there are any blockages, etc. Then we go back for our follow-up appointment on 24th Feb.
> 
> So. Ho hum. On we go.

When is the HSG? Betting if it is done early Jan that you are pregnant by the FS appt on Feb 24th!

Note of warning which I doubt you need but will give a giggle to all reading anyway...they warn you that it may hurt when they do the xray dye thing, it does but only like a little tiny AF cramp in your belly, when you get the cramp dont try to sit up like I did cos you will cosh your head on the light above the table!!! Really hurt :blush:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm CD6 now, so given my usual 29 day cycle I will probably have my HSG on around 15th January.

Oh yes, they also said I wouldn't be eligible for funding for treatment unless I get my BMI under 28. I have a long way to go. A long, long way.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Aww Fran thats a pain in the bum. Is that the general policy across the country or just in your neck of the woods?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

No idea.

I guess if I've at least lost some of it by Feb 24th then I am demonstrate that I'm willing and trying, and then maybe they'll put me on the waiting list.

You know how much I love my food. I hate dieting. Hate it. But needs must, I suppose. SIGH.


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE]

I suffer with cystitis quite often and just keep flushing my system through with good quality cranberry juice and lots and lots of water. You need to drink loads to flush it through. (Don't drink any coffee, sugary drinks etc but weak tea is ok). Try to drink these at room temp if you can as if it is cold from the fridge it wont help. Keep warm especially around the lower back area and avoid spicey/strong foods. Also paracetamol help. 

Also hon, try and avoid the stuff from boots when you get past ovulation as you are not supposed to use it in pregnancy (inc. early pregnancy) 

Hope you feel better soon - its pants having cystitis. xxx[/QUOTE]

Thanks Zero7, 
It is pants- havent had it in ages and it hits me now. Been drinking tons of water, green tea and, hot honey and lemon. Should I nix the last one if is counted as sugary???
I have taken the sachets from boots today- will stop tomorrow. I dont know which day I am ovulating so I better stop tomorrow. Thanks for you post :thumbup:
Minimin


----------



## fluffyblue

Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the clinic appt today, it all went fine. Husband is going to have another sperm test, I've got to have my progesterone tested again and then have a hysterosalpingogram (HSG), which is where they flood my uterus with dye and do an x-ray to see if there are any blockages, etc. Then we go back for our follow-up appointment on 24th Feb.
> 
> So. Ho hum. On we go.

Hi Fran - Im having a HSG in Jan too !


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all just thought id pop in, using my little white friend this cycle and got my first high today (to be honest first day i remembered to use it !) was ever so pleased as i feel like my body is getting back to normal. 

7 weeks since chromosome testing - 5 week to go for results and about 5 weeks til i can TTC again !


----------



## HappyDaze

I haven't been on for a few days and have just been reading back through the latest posts in tears... Tulip/Debs, I am so so sorry to hear what you have both been through, I can't even begin to imagine what you must be going through. What a cruel world, my thoughts are very much with you. :hugs:

Tulip - thanks for re-iterating the folic acid issue... I've been taking it since I came off the pill 18 months ago but was a bit on-off with it until several posts on here have made me realise how important it is and I'm much more religious about taking it these days.

Minimum -sorry to hear you have cystitis, I've only had it a couple of times but i know how horrible it can be. My flatmate at uni used to get it all the time and she swore by copious amounts of cranberry juice to flush it through. 

Fran - glad your appt went well - the tests don't all sound like much fun but at least you are getting somewhere and hopefully they will work out how to help you (or even more hopefully you fall pregnant before they need to!) Bummer they are asking you to lose weight when it's Christmas coming up - perhaps you can have a new mission to find new scrumptious low-fat recipes? (if that's not a contradiction in terms!)

Gizmolola/Petalz - welcome! :flower:

So I am now 9DPO, AF is due on Sunday and not feeling like this is my month...... I said I wasn't symptom spotting this month and it has been quite easy to stick to my guns as I haven't had any symptoms to spot........ absolutely nothing - zip, zilch, nada........ Obviously I'm hoping that that is a symptom in itself :haha:


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> And debgreasy is in a similar situation. Very sad to see CBFM alumni suffer so.

really? my goodness thats awful, please say as many prayers for them as you can, they need as much love and support as we can muster, i have spoken to Tulip and she is as well as can be expected under the circumstances, sending love to you both,xxx

EDIT-apologies i just read back the posts,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

debgreasby said:


> Hi all, thanks for you kind thoughts.
> 
> Am going into hospital tomorrow to deliver my sweet baby Charlie.
> 
> Will be back to TTC in the very near future, but not with CBFM as i sold Herbert :(
> 
> Still keep checking in on you lot though!
> 
> Congratulations to the BFP's and buckets of dust to those still waiting.
> 
> xxxxx

oh sweet i am so sorry, i am thinking of you, sending loves and hugs,xxx


----------



## Minimin

Debgreasy- Thinking of you- thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

HI everyone, hope you are all well...

Just a quicky, I have not been using my monitor this month as it is my first after my MMC but I have pee'd on a few test sticks as I am curious to see when I am ovulating. I know we are supposed to stay away from the lines but I can't help it as my monitor is not asking me for sticks.

Anyway... One had two lines and both were dark, today, two lines again but both lighter than three days ago. Any ideas?

What does a peak stick look like? Is the line nearest the pee end the LH line?

Congrats to MoggyMay and Scorpio - fantastic news!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well it looks like I have some bad news today and my little bean isn't sticking... another chemical/early miscarriage I guess... I wiped and had some blood so did another HPT and the line is hardly there anymore, I am heartbroken. :cry:


----------



## tortoise

Oh Scorps I'm so sorry. My heart just totally sank for you. I know you were worried. thinking of you x


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Well it looks like I have some bad news today and my little bean isn't sticking... another chemical/early miscarriage I guess... I wiped and had some blood so did another HPT and the line is hardly there anymore, I am heartbroken. :cry:

OMG i am so sorry hunny, thinking of you and your family,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Mel I am so sorry :hugs: I dont know what to say but Im having a little weep now xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh Mel I'm so sorry.... not another sad Bumpster :cry:


----------



## hopeful 39er

I am on my 5th high today on the cbfm. I should have peaked by now. This is so depressing. This sucks. I am off to work. Two more days and I will be on vacation for 3 weeks. (school teacher) yayyy! Maybe I can relax a little.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

scorpiodragon said:


> Well it looks like I have some bad news today and my little bean isn't sticking... another chemical/early miscarriage I guess... I wiped and had some blood so did another HPT and the line is hardly there anymore, I am heartbroken. :cry:

Oh sweetheart, I am so so sorry. Hope you are ok.. We will all get there in the end. Just wish so many of us didn't have to go through this heartbreak rollercoaster ride. Big hugs xxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

So sorry ScorpioDragon- :( it will happen- keep the faith.


----------



## Tomo

Aw Scorpiodragon, I'm so sorry lovely! That's just heartbreaking, sending you lots of love and hugs. Be kind to yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Minimin

So I am on CD15 and still CBFM says low- My last highs started at CD13/14 and I had Peaks at CD15/16- whats going on. I am beginning to get really frustrated with all this monitoring :growl: it is making pinpointing OV so much more difficult for me. What am I doing wrong... arrrggghhhh


----------



## Lamburai1703

Scorpiodragon - I am so sorry poppet. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## KnitWit

Oh Scorps im so sorry to hear your sad news, you deserve better than this :(


----------



## zero7

So very sorry to hear your news SD. Take care of yourself honey. xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

Nic likes this :thumbup:


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

i'm with you Fran, xxx


----------



## Leilani

See you there Fran. So so sorry to read your news Scorpiodragon.

The witch got me yesterday arvo - a bit disappointed, but not surprised - at least I managed a 26 day cycle with a 14 day LP - so I'm glad about that.

We're just going to go with the flow (excuse the pun) this month, and if not successful will take Soy next time.


----------



## moggymay

Can I come, fancy smashing some balls around on the pool table at the moment!


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks everyone! It makes me feel better knowing I can talk to someone about all this crap! I am so disappointed and down today... don't know why I can't hold on to a bean ever since my MMC. Had my appointment set and everything, I guess I will keep it and see what she says... I am seeing my GP Monday (completely unrelated), but I am going to see if she can refer me for testing or something. I am totally at the pub with you Fran, with bells on!! Think I will drown my sorrows in lots of alcohol this weekend!


----------



## HappyDaze

SD - so sorry to hear your news, it's so heartbreaking to hear you ladies going through these difficult times, it's hard enough for us all ttc sometimes, without being dealt cruel blows like this just when we think we've actually gone and done it. Thinking of you :hugs:


----------



## HappyDaze

I have a quick question in between packing for my xmas hols :happydance:

I live overseas and will be heading back to the UK tonight for xmas. AF is due on Sunday so will be in all likelihood pressing the 'm' button on Sunday/Monday. I am not due back here until around new year so I will be changing timezones in the middle of my poas days. Now I know the instructions tell you to pee in a cup and store it until testing time - but we will have visitors over new year and I really don't want to be bothering with all of this. 

SO - my question is - can I just ignore the requests to poas for this cycle and then start again normally next cycle? As long as I press the 'm' at the right time it will still remember my cycle lenght, right? Anybody ever done this?


----------



## hopeful 39er

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

You said it perfectly...Miscarriage sucks and so does all this ttc...I hate stressing about all this.


----------



## mrs C

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

I am so there! 

I went to my appointment Tuesday and my nurse midwife (a little different over here they are nurse practitioners with masters degrees who deliver babies and generally practice like OBGYN's) was ready to start us with testing etc. She ordered all sorts of labs and a pelvic ultra sound. All my labs thankfully looked great however my US showed showed polycystic ovaries. I was completly shocked by this as I have always had regular cycles and have none of the other symptoms. She told me that this can happen and it there is a spectum of the disorder with some people only having cystic ovaries and going all the way to where woman are very affected by male hormones and diabetes symptoms. She and one of the OB's in her group and sat down with me and I have a plan of action. I was started on Metformin and will begin Clomid next month. I am still trying to get over this diagnosis. It was so not even on my radar. I am trying to take comfort in the fact that my hormones are doing what they should and that I cycle normally as reassurance that this will happen soon! I am out this month as the US tech could see that I won't be ovulating this month.


----------



## Tulip

Mrs C, so sorry to hear your diagnosis - what a shock. It's great that you have a plan of action already though - a real step forward. I hope it brings you a bean soon x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

I'm in.


----------



## Minimin

Mrs C- I am also suprised to hear of PCO with hardly any symptoms. It is however good that you have a plan of action and they are helping you as much they can.
Lots of luck to you! 

My CBFM hit Peak today!!!! CD16 so spot on- however it went from Low to peak :( so not really giving me extra BDing time! 

So I looked at the sticks this morning- have kept the ones from all my lows this week and there is a clear difference in the two bands. The band that comes up first (farthers from the bit we pee on) detects Oestrogen and the second band closest to pee'ing end is the LH surge- I had one band yesterday (and all my lows) and two this morning- kinda knew it would be peak before I tested it with the machine- pretty neat!

hmm now wondering why there werent any high's... anyone had this before? Getting loads of Bding in this week so I wonder if I have a good chance?


----------



## tortoise

Good luck Minimin. We'll all be rooting for you


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have decided not to temp or POAS this month. It's not helping, I have a good idea of when I ovulate now, and what with all the festivities it's just a big hassle.

To be honest, I already feel better and kind of relieved by making that decision. I may be feeling differently when I don't know whether I'm 9 or 10 DPO, but there we are.

In other news, I worked out that I need to lose 40lbs in order to be eligible for IUI/IVF funding. FORTY OF YOUR EARTH POUNDS. That's a lot.


----------



## debgreasby

Sorry to hear your sad news SD.

Fran - i think there are plenty of us who will be joining you in a medicinal drink at the moment.


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> I have decided not to temp or POAS this month. It's not helping, I have a good idea of when I ovulate now, and what with all the festivities it's just a big hassle.
> 
> To be honest, I already feel better and kind of relieved by making that decision. I may be feeling differently when I don't know whether I'm 9 or 10 DPO, but there we are.
> 
> In other news, I worked out that I need to lose 40lbs in order to be eligible for IUI/IVF funding. FORTY OF YOUR EARTH POUNDS. That's a lot.


I totally understand Sue- I am thinking of packing in all the monitoring in the new year as it is such a pain! I think I'll see how I feel come the new year.

Hoping for a :bfp: for you without monitoring !


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> Good luck Minimin. We'll all be rooting for you

Tortoise- thanks- how are you doing?


----------



## tortoise

hey everyone 

Fran - good luck with the weight loss. That's a high target but not unachieveable especially when you've got such an incentive! But as someone said I'm sure the BFP will come before your next appointment. Sounds like a good decision to relax a bit more this month.

Hope everyone has enjoyed their Christmas drinks. I've been good since my slip up on Tuesday (erm that's two whole days off the booze - hardly makes me virtuous does it?). I'm a bit bored this afternoon. Most people are finishing work for the year today but I'm ploughing on through till Tuesday.

Otherwise I'm on CD5. Will probably ovulate around NYE

Tulip/Deb/SD - still sad for you all. Hope you're bearing up ok

xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh shitballs. Fuck this TTC malarky, let's all go down the pub and drink until we can't stand.

Im there with bells on!

Feeling pretty down this week, anxious about what the docs have called me back in for. I think a few drinks might help me forget!

Im in the 2ww with no major symptoms to speak of.. AF due on Christmas Day.. Happy times.


----------



## klcuk3

Evening ladies......so sorry to hear about the bad news with several of you lovely ladies....life can be so cruel...hope you all stay strong and take care xx

Not much happening my end...had peak cd19/20 and am now 2dpo....not thinking this is the month for me and have got my soy ready for next cycle! AF due 30th dec...am working xmas day and travelling boxing day so can stay off the drinks until new yr j'ust in case'!

Hope the rest of you enjoy the festivities if possible and fingers crossed for anyone approaching end of 2ww xxx


----------



## TTC4No3

Yikes that is a lot of bad news atm; really sorry to hear what is happening; like someone said earlier life can be soooo cruel :( Really hope 2010 will be full of BFPs news with healthy babies!!

I was hoping to test on new year's eve but so far I'm not even getting close to ovulation :S It's my first cycle using the CBFM, I'm on day 12 and still Low results... Last cycle was only 26 days so thought I would be having a High by now at least, ah well, just hope ov comes in next few days... How many days of High do you girls usually have before you get a Peak?


----------



## Minimin

Normally it is a couple of days high two of peak and one more high. As its your first cycle it will be getting used to your cycle. Apparently it takes a few cycles. I'm on my third cycle of monitoring and on CD16 of a 30 day cycle. I had lows till this morning and went straight to peak???!!!
Are you using anything else to monitor? eg CM or BBT?


----------



## TTC4No3

Minimin said:


> Normally it is a couple of days high two of peak and one more high. As its your first cycle it will be getting used to your cycle. Apparently it takes a few cycles. I'm on my third cycle of monitoring and on CD16 of a 30 day cycle. I had lows till this morning and went straight to peak???!!!
> Are you using anything else to monitor? eg CM or BBT?

BBT; and not showing anything so far; guess it will be a longer cycle this time :shrug: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b858a


----------



## Minimin

Hey! :)
are your cycles typically 26 dys or can they vary? My first month charting temps so I'm no expert but I think we can't tel OV until after frm our BBT charts. Fxd for a peak fir u soon. Keep me posted:)


----------



## hopeful 39er

TTC4No3 said:


> Yikes that is a lot of bad news atm; really sorry to hear what is happening; like someone said earlier life can be soooo cruel :( Really hope 2010 will be full of BFPs news with healthy babies!!
> 
> I was hoping to test on new year's eve but so far I'm not even getting close to ovulation :S It's my first cycle using the CBFM, I'm on day 12 and still Low results... Last cycle was only 26 days so thought I would be having a High by now at least, ah well, just hope ov comes in next few days... How many days of High do you girls usually have before you get a Peak?

I am sorry for all those suffering out there. I know how frustrating it can be. Just hang in there! Im almost 40 and I don't have much time left : ( 

To answer the question of How many days of Highs on CBFM



9/2/09 D and C because of a mmc at 8 weeks. No heartbeat at 6.1 weeks

10/8/09 started Af 
10/20/09 CD 13 High
10/21/09 CD 14 Peak
10/22/09 CD 15 Peak
10/23/09 CD 16 High

11/6/09 AF
11/15/09 CD 10 low
11/16/09 CD 11 High
11/17/09 CD 12 High
11/18/09 CD 13 Peak
11/19/09 CD 14 Peak
11/20/09 CD 15 High

12/4/09 AF
12/12/09 CD 9 low
12/13/09 CD 10 high
12/14/09 CD 11 high
12/15/09 CD 12 high
12/16/09 CD 13 high
12/17/09 CD 14 high smiley face cb digital negative
12/18/09 CD 15 high (again 4:30 a.m.) 12 hours later smiley face on CB digital monitor. Hopefully I get peak tomorrow on monitor. I am really confused as to why my highs are increasing??? But I'll take the smiley face on the digital monitor.

Those are all the cycles since my Miscarriage. I hope this helps. Good luck everyone

UPDATE: On 12/19/09 CD 16 I got my peak on the CBFM


----------



## Leilani

HappyDaze said:


> I have a quick question in between packing for my xmas hols :happydance:
> 
> I live overseas and will be heading back to the UK tonight for xmas. AF is due on Sunday so will be in all likelihood pressing the 'm' button on Sunday/Monday. I am not due back here until around new year so I will be changing timezones in the middle of my poas days. Now I know the instructions tell you to pee in a cup and store it until testing time - but we will have visitors over new year and I really don't want to be bothering with all of this.
> 
> SO - my question is - can I just ignore the requests to poas for this cycle and then start again normally next cycle? As long as I press the 'm' at the right time it will still remember my cycle lenght, right? Anybody ever done this?

Hi there. If I were you - I would press the M button at an appropriate time of day for you to use your FMU straight away when you are in the UK - remember you can press M any day up to day 5, so you'll hopefully be well settled in the UK by then.

Where are you travelling from? also your testing window is 3 hours either side of M time - so you shoudl be able to make it work.

I'm not sure how the CBFM copes with a missed month, it might assume you didn't ovulate, and may ask you to test from CD 6 the following cycle!


----------



## Leilani

Me again - anybody up yet? I'm about to retire for the night!

Since yesterday I've changed my mind - and have decided that I will take Soy this cycle. My GP rang me yesterday arvo with my test results; well she didn't give me any figures, but said everything looked ok for my age (I'm 36) and she said the results suggest that my older ovaries need encouragement to ovulate - anybody know which test would have given her this info? It guess it makes sense, seeing as I had an anovulatory cycle in November. So with all this i mind, I've decided that perhaps I shouldn't wait til 2010 to give soy a go. Do you think I've made the right decision?

I spent most of this arvo searching the stores for SI - finally found some at the organic grocery store, not cheap - but there are enough in the bottle for 4 cycles (if I take 120mg).

Oh, my GP also said she's write our referal to the hospital, but as it's unlikely we'll hear from them before March, we're to keep on trucking (or a word that rhymes with trucking!!)


----------



## Tulip

Leilani said:


> ...she said the results suggest that my older ovaries need encouragement to ovulate - anybody know which test would have given her this info? It guess it makes sense, seeing as I had an anovulatory cycle in November. So with all this i mind, I've decided that perhaps I shouldn't wait til 2010 to give soy a go. Do you think I've made the right decision?

Evening!
Did you have the CD3 blood test? If it showed high FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) levels that shows your body is having to push harder to release the eggy. Go Team Soy!


----------



## Leilani

Tulip said:


> Evening!
> Did you have the CD3 blood test? If it showed high FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) levels that shows your body is having to push harder to release the eggy. Go Team Soy!

Cheers Tulip - yep had the FSH test - and I think "push harder" might have been the words the GP said.


----------



## Tulip

:thumbup: Glad I haven't forgotten all this stuff! Sweet dreams.


----------



## moggymay

Leilani soy is good!!! If all your bits are working but need a boost it is the perfect solution to try out for a cycle or two. Fingers crossed you have beginners luck x


----------



## mrs C

Thanks for all the kind replies. I must still be in denial a little bit as I have been still POAS and feeding them to my friend. Here is my thought if I am annovulatory then why do I get highs and peaks on my monitor? If anyone has an idea I would be glad to hear it. Is it possible that my estrogen and LH work normally?


----------



## Tulip

I think your hormones are trying to make the eggy pop... but it's not doing so. That's why OPKs can't confirm OV has taken place, just that your body is trying to.


----------



## J_K_L

HI Ladies. I am finishing up Month #4 TTC. I've borrowed a CBFM from my cousin. She conceived 3 beautiful children using it. I'm reading about how to reset it etc. The sticks are expensive and only come in groups of 10. And I was ready you should only use sticks from the same pack since their makeup may be a little different. This means if I use one to reset I will have nine extra that really won't be usable. 

Since this is the case I really don't want to waste one resetting it. Is there a way to reset it without wasting a months worth of sticks?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Leilani

J_K_L said:


> HI Ladies. I am finishing up Month #4 TTC. I've borrowed a CBFM from my cousin. She conceived 3 beautiful children using it. I'm reading about how to reset it etc. The sticks are expensive and only come in groups of 10. And I was ready you should only use sticks from the same pack since their makeup may be a little different. This means if I use one to reset I will have nine extra that really won't be usable.
> 
> Since this is the case I really don't want to waste one resetting it. Is there a way to reset it without wasting a months worth of sticks?
> 
> Thanks for the advice!

Is there any chance your cousin has some old out-of-date sticks? If so, you could use one of those - when I got mine from eBay - the lady selling it sent me the OOD sticks - so I used those.

What you could do is reset the monitor on CD5 (as you can do this) using one of your new sticks then carefully put it back in the foil wrapper (having carefully removed it by cutting off the end of the wrapper - not ripping it down the side like I usually do), and then use this stick on CD 6 when it first asks you to POAS. CD6 is likely to be a Low anyway - so this would do the least "harm"

Good luck


----------



## gizmolola01

Just an update fro me, got my high on cd12 and still on high at cd16! I had some opk tests left over from last month which didnt work and thought would try out as I had ov pains, it came our positive on cd14! but the monitor only says high.....whats going on? I did another opk on cd15, still positive. Anm totally confused now, prob my own fault for doing too many tests. How long should you get positive opk for?? not days on end i should not think.

help!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi chicks! CD6 and expected CBFM to ask me to pee on a stick this morning but it didn't (so disappointed!). Last month was a long cycle so any idea when it will ask me to test? Does any one else have long cycles and can offer some insight? (my last one was 39 days, peak on CD26).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## honeybee91

I have used mine this month after having a break from it, I amm 8DPO at the moment based on my CBFM.

Just wondering on my sex timing, which was every other day when I had a high(had highs for 5 or 6 days) and then both peak days. Didn't do it on the high day that came after the 2nd peak.

Is that okay timing? I always feel as if I haven't done enough.


----------



## zero7

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi chicks! CD6 and expected CBFM to ask me to pee on a stick this morning but it didn't (so disappointed!). Last month was a long cycle so any idea when it will ask me to test? Does any one else have long cycles and can offer some insight? (my last one was 39 days, peak on CD26).
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I think it will ask you on day 9. I'm sure I read somewhere its either day 6 and if not it will be day 9. xx

Honeybee- I think you have covered your bases!! The spermies live from around three to five days inside your minnie!! :winkwink: xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Had the news today that two more friends are pregnant. The first one was fine, I don't know them that well, they're due in March. The other was a kick in the stomach - a good friend, who has only been trying again (she already has a 2 year old) for a couple of months. I found out while I was at my in-laws and *nearly* burst into tears but managed to suck it up and stop myself from being quite such a drama queen. 

Sobbed when I got home though, of course. Alex was very nice and comforting. It's just that sometimes I think it's never going to happen.


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the news today that two more friends are pregnant. The first one was fine, I don't know them that well, they're due in March. The other was a kick in the stomach - a good friend, who has only been trying again (she already has a 2 year old) for a couple of months. I found out while I was at my in-laws and *nearly* burst into tears but managed to suck it up and stop myself from being quite such a drama queen.
> 
> Sobbed when I got home though, of course. Alex was very nice and comforting. It's just that sometimes I think it's never going to happen.

It will Sue- Keep your chin up honey. Sending you lots of :hugs::hugs:


----------



## honeybee91

Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the news today that two more friends are pregnant. The first one was fine, I don't know them that well, they're due in March. The other was a kick in the stomach - a good friend, who has only been trying again (she already has a 2 year old) for a couple of months. I found out while I was at my in-laws and *nearly* burst into tears but managed to suck it up and stop myself from being quite such a drama queen.
> 
> Sobbed when I got home though, of course. Alex was very nice and comforting. It's just that sometimes I think it's never going to happen.

I know the feeling, it does hurt. I also feel that it is not going to happen for me again. :hugs: Just have to try and stay postive.


----------



## KnitWit

Sue Dunhym said:


> Had the news today that two more friends are pregnant. The first one was fine, I don't know them that well, they're due in March. The other was a kick in the stomach - a good friend, who has only been trying again (she already has a 2 year old) for a couple of months. I found out while I was at my in-laws and *nearly* burst into tears but managed to suck it up and stop myself from being quite such a drama queen.
> 
> Sobbed when I got home though, of course. Alex was very nice and comforting. It's just that sometimes I think it's never going to happen.

I know how you feel :hugs:

I decided to do a test this morning. BFN. I was expecting it tbh I just know it isn't my month.. again.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Oh Sue I know how you feel. Hugs to you! A lady at my work is pregnant and due the same time I was b4 my mmc. I'm happy for her, but it's hard to watch her complete all the milestones when I should be there too. A few friends know I am trying and one of them thought to buy me a baby name book. I could not even look at it. OMG if she only knew what a horrible gift that was. Everytime I see her she says, "are u pregnant yet?" I know she means well but.... I'm not telling anyone else. I'm now relying on this site to give me support. Lots of hugs to you. I'm 1dpo today. 3rd cycle trying after mmc.


----------



## moggymay

KnitWit said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Had the news today that two more friends are pregnant. The first one was fine, I don't know them that well, they're due in March. The other was a kick in the stomach - a good friend, who has only been trying again (she already has a 2 year old) for a couple of months. I found out while I was at my in-laws and *nearly* burst into tears but managed to suck it up and stop myself from being quite such a drama queen.
> 
> Sobbed when I got home though, of course. Alex was very nice and comforting. It's just that sometimes I think it's never going to happen.
> 
> I know how you feel :hugs:
> 
> I decided to do a test this morning. BFN. I was expecting it tbh I just know it isn't my month.. again.Click to expand...

KnitWit - you are NOT out yet...wait til the fat lady flows or hopefully not...:hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Fran, sorry to hear your news :( I too have got the hump today - one of the four Imminent Babies is being delivered by C-sec this afternoon. I am happy for them. Just wish I could pull myself together.


----------



## gizmolola01

Sorry to hear some people are feeling down, I am feeling confused n frustrated!

I still dont understand why my cbfm says high and opks say positive?? anyone else had same?


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning gals
how are we all today? still cold and still got the dredges of the flu to deal with, just bunged up now but started sneezing this morning and nose bleeds so hope that its not gonna kick off again, last time i had nose bleeds was when i got caught with LM and i hated them then too. 
cd 27 for me and 12dpo, af due tomorrow and my temp dropped rapid but has tried to play with my mind again this morning by having a last ditch attempt at rising this morning. Hedge's Chart but been cramping for a couple of days now and my boobs are killing me and they are HUGE, even my teenage daughter said to me that they have gone big, hubby of course aswell, can clomid make your boobs grow???. sooooooooo not looking forward to taking the clomid again let me tell you. gutted i didnt get caught in some ways not having to take clomid being one of them lol. oh well bring forth the excrutiating headpain.
well enough rambling from me, wishing you all well.xxx

by the way Blessed Yule to each of you, today is 21st which is the winter solstice and our YULE. it is the shortest day of the year too and the official "christmas" day for pagans and other religions too.xxx


----------



## Tomo

Hey Peeps,

Hope you're all as well as can be on this freezing cold dark day? Happy winter Solstice though Hedge!

Knitwit sorry about the BFN, although it is early days, you're due that same day as me on Christmas Day. Right? 

Fran/Tulip, sorry to hear you're feeling rubbish. It is pants when you hear about others seemingly effortless pregnacies. So many people I know seem to have had no problems at all conceiving. 

On a separate note, I have had sooo many people ask 'So, are you thinking of having children?' It's so unbelievable annoying not to mention tactless on their part. I just end up saying 'Yeah, at some point' but I'm thinking IT'S NONE OF YOUR F***ing BUSINESS, or feel like saying 'Actually we've been trying for sometime now and obviously as I'm stood here having a drink, we haven't had much success you IDIOT HOLE!!'

Oo lordy, I think may be a bit Pre-menstrual..!!

Well 10dpo today, not feeling very hopeful _again_ this month! Just so frustrating, not knowing, still not long till AF due, then can get on with the next month. I have already stocked up on CBFM sticks and have also bought a BBT, which I'm going to try next month too. Although CBFM is giving me lots of highs and peaks, it still doesn't seem to be happening for me, so want to check that I am ovulating by temping too. Was also thinking that if we still have no joy be end oif next cycle (3 with CBFM 6 TTC) then we'll go to the docs and see if we can get some tests done. If there are any underlying issues I want to know about them sooner rather than later.

On a brighter note, not long till Christmas, last day at work tomorrow till new year! Whoop!


----------



## tortoise

Hey everyone. Wow what a day - absolutely freeeeeeeezing. Sorry to hear that many of you have been a bit down today. It's a bad time to be around blooming pregnant women and cute babies when you've been trying for ages.... I feel somewhat blessed that my (tossbag) brother in law and his very pregnant wife aren't going to be around this Christmas - not sure I could cope with it!

It's CD8 for me today so I guess my little white thang will ask for a stick tomorrow morning. I'm somewhat envious of you ladies with 28 day cycles. I have another 10 days at least to go until ovulation and it's sooooo boring. Especially with my new self imposed no alcohol regime (5 days and counting!!)

Best of luck to all those thinking about testing

xxx


----------



## moggymay

tort - can we challenge you to come up with mocktails? And there is always chocolate!


----------



## hopeful2010

Hi,

Silly question:

CBFM got first peak today does that mean second peak tom is OV. Can anyone help?

Sorry for silly question.

a x


----------



## Lamburai1703

tortoise said:


> Hey everyone. Wow what a day - absolutely freeeeeeeezing. Sorry to hear that many of you have been a bit down today. It's a bad time to be around blooming pregnant women and cute babies when you've been trying for ages.... I feel somewhat blessed that my (tossbag) brother in law and his very pregnant wife aren't going to be around this Christmas - not sure I could cope with it!
> 
> It's CD8 for me today so I guess my little white thang will ask for a stick tomorrow morning. I'm somewhat envious of you ladies with 28 day cycles. I have another 10 days at least to go until ovulation and it's sooooo boring. Especially with my new self imposed no alcohol regime (5 days and counting!!)
> 
> Best of luck to all those thinking about testing
> 
> xxx

Hey Tortoise! I too am CD8 and waiting to pee on my first monthly stick tomorrow. I have had 2 epic cycles so hoping hoping hoping for a CD14 to CD21 ov date this month! Have had acupuncture and soy so I'll have to wait and see. Sorry you're a distance cycler too rather than these 28 day sprint types! Perhaps we can cycle tandem??

Morning to all and hope you're feeling suitably festive.


----------



## Minimin

Morning Ladies, 
hope you are all keeping warm
Tortoise! good work on the no Alcohol front! :)

Am on CD 20 and had a rise in BBT of about 0.4C is this indicative of OV having occurred. I noticed the rise was about 2 days after CBFM gave me my last peak.

Can you see this link?
https://www.medhelp.org/user_trackers/show/104907?personal_page_id=863234


I used this first and havent switched over to FF :(

well here's to the 2WW- moody as hell right now!


----------



## Tulip

Go Minimin, hope you caught the eggy! My goodness you have a jaggy chart tho.

Good news from me - GP has overruled the hospital and said we can crack on after one cycle! So when I stop bleeding and the witch properly arrives I'll monitor one cycle and then off we go! Poor Molly The Monitor is a bit lonesome, still counting upwards from my last cycle. Meanwhile I am on the b!tchass Folic Acid - 5mg a day, woohoo!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hey everyone, 

AF has arrived - hurray! 

So we are now officially back to ttc. Weirdly I couldn't help feeling a bit disapointed when she turned up, even though we obviously were not trying this cycle after my MMC. Good thing is that it was a 27 day cycle so hopefully my cycles are not too messed up.

Tis the season to concieve tra la la la la la la xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Go Minimin, hope you caught the eggy! My goodness you have a jaggy chart tho.

I do dont I? I am worried about it. But this is the first month traking my BBT and I am messing up- not taking it the same time each day and not sure I am taking the reading right. I tend to take it between 7-9 am depending on when I awake. It is such a pain to take it! I think I am better at it now though

Good luck Tulip!


----------



## Tulip

Bella's Mamma said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> AF has arrived - hurray!
> 
> So we are now officially back to ttc. Weirdly I couldn't help feeling a bit disapointed when she turned up, even though we obviously were not trying this cycle after my MMC. Good thing is that it was a 27 day cycle so hopefully my cycles are not too messed up.
> 
> Tis the season to concieve tra la la la la la la xxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome back mate :hugs: Got everything crossed for you. If you don't make it this month, we'll be back together again *sigh*
LOVING the PMA 
As for me "Tis the season to OD on folic tra la la la la la la la la!" xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Minimin - charting is gonna be a bit of a nightmare for you but looks like you had the old :sex: covered my friend :thumbup:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Minim - my chart is quite jaggedy too, and I take mine at the same time religiously. I don't think its anything to worry about though. My acupuncturist just wants to see the temps stay lower pre-ov and higher post-ov but he didn't say there was anything else wierd. You look like you've caught that eggy though so fingers crossed!


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 and Tulip!
Thanks girls for having a look. I hope my temp stays high. I know we did the old DBing alot but we have one tube to work with so I am going to be wearing my poor DH out with it each month! I also used the softcups for the last three or four Bding- I read about it on a thread on this board and thought it was worth a shot. 

I am looking into alternative therapies for using in the NY. I was going to go with reflexology first and then Acupuncture. How long have you been trying it Lamburai1703

Keep warm ladies- I am mustering the motivation to do some Yoga now :)

Minimin xxxxxx


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone

Just shutting down at work until 4th January - woohooo!

Tulip - that's great news that you can try again in a month. I hope that you feel stronger by then and ready to crack on with it. We'll all really be rooting for you.

Minimim - 2ww! I hope it goes quickly for you during the festive period. Would be a totally fabby new year present wouldn't it..... Fraid I can't offer any advice on your chart - never done it and don't really understand it! I keep thinking I need to get serious and start temping but haven't quite got round to it...


Lamburai - cycling in tandem sounds good. I didn't POAS today despite it asking me to because if I ov on day 19/20 I'll waste a whole sets of sticks. So I'm going to start on day 12 I think. Looooong cycles are tedious! Are you hoping to ov around NYE then or later?

Moggy - mocktails just aren't the same!!


Have a nice evening everyone


----------



## moggymay

Mocktails are all I got this christmas!


----------



## Minimin

Mocktails are all I got too :( I hope we get this BFP after all this!!

I went out in town with my Best friend. It was hard - but ok - to not share a bottle of wine. We normally start out with Wine/Cocktails and another bottle when DH joins and we go for dinner. If I can go through that- and Chrimbo day- I should be good for NY!! LOL

Though I have said I will have some Mulled wine. The pub we went to for lunch yesterday had some on and it smells Divine!


----------



## tortoise

impressed with your restraint Minimim. Mulled wine is def allowable as most of the booze burns off I think. 
Moggy - at least you have a reason to be on the mocktails! I could still be months away from a BFP. Just trying to do everything possible this month ! x x x


----------



## Leilani

Hopeful 2010 - That's how I counted last cycle, as I figured it was right - it also pushes counting DPO out, which psychologically kept me calm before I got to double figures!

CD6 here and just did my first POAS for the month - predictably low. I'm wonderring if taking Soy will affect the readings - as I read that taking clomid affected its ability to accuratley read your cycles! Moggy?


----------



## hopeful 39er

gizmolola01 said:


> Sorry to hear some people are feeling down, I am feeling confused n frustrated!
> 
> I still dont understand why my cbfm says high and opks say positive?? anyone else had same?

I think it depends on the time you used your cbfm. This happened to me. I tested at 4:30 am and the test came back high. I tested with an ovulation test (actually two different tests) and they both came back positive. This was around 5:00 p.m. on the same day. I got a happy face on one and two even lines on the other. Both were clearly positive. The next morning I tested on the CBFM and finally got my first peak. I think I would have gotten a peak the day before if it had not been so early.


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone -just popping on before i switch my computer off for xmas. It's CD27 for me, in a usual 24 day cycle.... this means I am 15DPO when I have never been above 12DPO before............. exciting? well yes it would be if I didn't get a BFN yesterday :cry: 

I'm very confused - I have always had a 12 luteal phase and I got my peaks on CD 11 & 12 this month. So either the CBFM is wrong, or the CB pregnancy test is wrong, or there is somehting very strange going on with my body. I wouldnt' have thought it was too early too test - 14DPO and 2 days after AF was due? I guess if she still hasn't arrived I will test on Xmas morning... then it will either be an awesome xmas pressie or permission to go and drown my sorrows in champers :winkwink:

I am switching off now for xmas - so have a very happy christmas everyone and sending lots of babydust your way! :flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow Happydaze - I will keep everything crossed for you!!

Tortoise - I am expecting to ov in the week of the 28th Dec. I went for another hardcore acupuncture session yesterday and last month I ov'd exactly one week later so fingers crossed. That would make me CD15 though which would be AMAZING for me. I took soy as well though so someone said you often ov 10 days after last dose which would be 31st Dec (CD17). Who knows!! Unfortunately, OH is on nights from the 29th to the 1st so will have to try and seduce him before work! 

Minimin - I have been having acupuncture since the end of Oct (as soon as the doctors said I would miscarry). I think it is helping but OH thinks I am a div, and that my body would do what it does without the help (but he only has a boys brain so what does he know about anything!) If nothing else, it has cured the Reynards I used to get (numb fingers). I say give it a go!


----------



## moggymay

Leilani - soy didnt affect my monitor working for me, it made me O a day later than before and had loads of EWCM but other than that same as normal.

HappyDaze - CB tests are the ones with higher HCG needed to get result, if you are only just due on now you may still not get result on CB, have you tried alternative? Hope you have a fab xmas whatever the result xmas morning :hugs:

Mocktails are my necessary evil although I might have a sip of bubble with my mum on the 30th, its her 60th this christmas day and we wont see her cos she is away with my gran. Planning a quiet one here, proper turkey roast for hubby and I and lil mogster with mog begging at the table no doubt! Be nice to want to eat something other than cocopops/grapes/toast & marmite!

Im off to boil the gammon for boxing day, any one have some nice ideas for a quick glaze and blast in the oven for afterwards?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Sorry I have been away for a bit... but I just wanted to pop on and say Merry Christmas to everyone!! I hope Santa is good to you all and brings some healthy BFP's to us for the new year! xxx Keep well and have fun!


----------



## moggymay

Scorps! Missed you honey :hugs: Hope you and your big and little dragons have the best christmas. Little dragon is gonna make your day the best ever, his little face when he opens up those pressies you have chosen and wrapped with love is gonna make you cry happy happy tears, make sure you have the camera ready. 

Does he like helium balloons? We got little mogster one his first christmas and then we figured we would do it each year til he gets too big, he had Rudolph his first christmas and a snowman the next, this year we found a fab santa with a big beard, he is gonna love it - I hope...

Wanted so much to email you but didnt know what to say to make it better, instead have been lurking for your return and have to ask you to ask your little dragon to give his mummy the biggest neck squeezer airport hug he has ever given. You are gonna get your 2010 baby I just know it!

Lotsa love at christmas xxx :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals just a quick update from me,
cd 3 and took my first clomid last night, hey guess what i got a headache, amazing!! so i figure its definately the clomid, matt and i had a huge ooooooornormus row this weekend but it cleared the air and we are back on track just finding things very difficult emotionally with LM, then to round it all off i got a suprise phonecall yesterday. 

*****this contains reference to abuse so don't read if offended*****

i haven't spoken to my mother since i was 16 so 18 years. this is due to the fact of her actions toward me as a child and the cruel things i had to endure so anyway i answered the phone to my auntie who i haven't spoken to in about 10 years and she tells me that my "mother" got breast cancer last year and she has been under christies hospital. she has had both breasts removed and now they have just removed another 3 lumps of tissue. so they have said now there is not much more they can do and at the min she is looking like she will go into remission but it will either go remission or come back and she will die and the doc is thinking its more likely to be the coming back route.
so my dilemma is this and before i start i must tell you that i suffered terrible things as a child, every kind of imaginable abuse and i was passed about to family members for their "use" from the age that i can remember from 5-12 years old till i put myself into care and i found out when i was 16 that it was her that arranged it as she had been abused by the same family members when she was younger. this is why we do not talk although over the years i have written to her 3 times to try to sort this and she has never replied. so do i . 
A. go to see her even though she hasnt contacted me?
B. Go to her funeral if she dies?
C. my favoured option have nothing to do with her still.

see i dont know this woman at all, i really dont have any desire to go see her but i just wondered if this was a normal reaction. sorry if this reads a bit heavy,xxx


----------



## moggymay

Sam - be true to yourself, if you feel no maternal connection to her then do what makes you feel most comfortable and most importantly SAFE. I do feel you have to attend her funeral if and when it comes around if only for closure for yourself. Matt will be there for you and you have to keep him fully in the loop cos you are gonna need him in case this stirs stuff up! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam - be true to yourself, if you feel no maternal connection to her then do what makes you feel most comfortable and most importantly SAFE. I do feel you have to attend her funeral if and when it comes around if only for closure for yourself. Matt will be there for you and you have to keep him fully in the loop cos you are gonna need him in case this stirs stuff up! :hugs:

cheers hun, i have told matt and he looked at me odd when i said that i still didnt want to see her and it just worried me a little ya know, so far as i'm concerned she is a woman who gave birth to me and thats it. i know that sounds cold but i am finally making peace with everything that happened to me as a child with the counseller and when i think about her i am flat, no emotion really either way so that tells me that i hold no connection with this person., gosh that sounds awful,xxx


----------



## Minimin

I agree with Moggymay- you need to be true to yourself and you dont want to have anything to do with her.. then that is fine. you dont have to and you shouldnt have to. i think she has done enough damage. let it be.
I hope you manage to sort through this tough time
gentle:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks Moggy for making me feel better! You are always welcome to email me! :hugs:
I like that helium balloon idea! If I have time I may just do that!
Hedge good luck with your decision, I think whatever you decide as long as you are true to yourself like Moggy said... xxx


----------



## tortoise

Hi Sam - I just don't know how you stay so strong after everything you've been through. You're really an amazing women. I don't think any of us can tell you what to do but I'm sure you know the answer deep inside. If you aren't feeling any emotion and you don't see her as a mother then maybe that's your answer. I guess to put across the other perspective - can you imagine in 5, 10, 15 years time ever wanting to be in touch with her or to understand why all those things happened? If you feel you need to see her even if just to get some answers for yourself then maybe you do need to consider contacting her. Either way, put yourself first - you're what matters here.


----------



## Tulip

Sam, I'll echo what the lovelies have said - be true to yourself as you always are. She's not given you any answers in the past - I wonder whether she would do so now. But you're at last coming to terms with what they did to you. If you don't want to rake over it again that is the best thing to do. xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Sending all you lovely girls huge love this Xmas - hope Santa brings you everything you want, whether it's a BFP or a Peak.

All the best for 2010 xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hey ladies - just wanted to add my best wishes to one and all!

Hoping for a high for Christmas. Last day of soy today, so let's see what happens next.


----------



## Minimin

Merry Christmas to you lovely ladies. Heres to 2010 bringing us lots of health and happiness
Minimin xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Just wanted to pop in and wish you all a happy christmas! OH is at work so I am geeking it up on the internet! Fed up as am CD11 and still a low. This is not unusual for me but was hoping for a high by now based on acupuncture and soy! Boo and hiss in a true panto style!

Hedgewitch - I am sorry that you find yourself with such a difficult decision to make. I can only echo the wise words of the others and say do whatever you are comfortable with, or whatever feels right.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Girls! Just wanted to see how everyone was and see that we are all recovering from the chaos well :winkwink: Santa was good to you all I hope, we got spoiled, as we should over here! We had a great holiday... relaxing today, then tomorrow visiting more family!
Weird cycle I guess for me this month after my early loss last cycle... on CD 10 and still low which is bizarre, usually I have had at least 3 highs and am expecting my peak any day but not this month... we'll see what is happening.
Went to my GP last week, and technically can be referred to a FS only in March/April as that would be a year after my 10 week loss and no pregnancies apparently all these (4 now) "chemicals" or early (4-5 week) miscarriages don't "count". So annoyed and frustrated with my body! I have another appointment with my OBGYN on the 4th so maybe she'll give me some insight... my GP however wants to see me in February as well so even though they don't "count" she is involved... 
Anyways that is my story for now... Hope you are all doing great!
xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Hello ladies, Im back at home after Christmas with my parents. AF turned up on Christmas day right on schedule.. but had to suck it up and carry on regardless. 

Hope everyone has had a lovely Christmas!!

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hi gals. just popped on to say thanks for the advice about the dilemma i posted, i have decided i am not going to go down that road again as i will want answers and i will have to live with what she says for the rest of my life so i would rather just accept what happened and carry on with the counselling and deal with it all the best i can. i have no counselling till the 5th so we shall see what she has to say when i tell her what has happened.
did some baking with the kids on christmas eve. i say kids but they are all teenagers lol so weren't that interested but i made an effort........
so christmas for me was the shittest ever. i ended up having a full scale war with Matt and i spent most of the afternoon upstairs and he was downstairs. when i did come down we just rowed so badly so i got shitfaced and that was that. no christmas dinner nothing. so glad its over and done with to be honest. neither of us wanted to celebrate in any way shape or form. 
so i am thinking that New year sounds good, this year has got to have been the worst ever but the best ever too if that makes sense. good because i was pregnant with LM and that was something i never thought i would experience again but so terrible due to her passing.
i have seen so many lows on here, many of us suffering losses of our angels or not managing to get that BFP but at the same time i have seen many many highs, not only on our little white friends but also with the good news ladies have had. we have all shared these moments together, as friends and women with a common goal. i want to say thankyou to each and every one of you for being there supporting me when i needed it the most, for showing me that there are truly good people in the world and they are not all like the people i grew up around. i wish you all a wonderful festive christmas and new year and i hope that we all get our wishes granted in 2010,xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Well ladies am coming to end of 2ww, af due 30th so holding out til then. Found out today that sister in law now pregnant with no2, happy for her of course but also wish it could be me. However if am pregnant this month they'll be due sane time!!!


----------



## tortoise

Hello everyone - hope you all had some good times during the festive period. I feel so full and fat I'm not sure I can every eat again!

Day 14 and I got my second high today. Expecting to ov around day 19 - when do you recommend we start bd-ing? 

Knitwit -sorry to hear af got you. At least you can have a bit of a blow out on nye. Lamburai- fingers crossed you get a high soon. Maybe we'll both peak on nye- that would seem lucky somehow ...


----------



## Leilani

Hello all. I got my first peak of the month today on CD11 (same as last cycle), so am glad that the Soy hasn't prolonged my cycle - I quite like having a 26 day cycle. So I'm not sure if the SI are having any affect on my ovulation or not. We BD'd yesterday - and will do so again tonight - and if poss tomorrow at some point!

I'm feeling rather stuffed from all the Christmas food - though we've been mostly good (except on boxing day) with the sweet stuff/cream. 

Back to the gym today (joined aa new one last week), and want to get into a good habit for the new year. The trainer at the gym knows I'm TTC, so has given me a suitable work-out programme. Would be good to shift a few kgs before getting pregnant - lost 13kg last year - but put aqbout 5 back on after the weddiing!!!


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls... hope you all had a wicked Christmas. We treated ourselves to a Wii yesterday in order to get a bit fitter. Wow, my arms and lower back hurt today - but I'm getting good at Baseball LMFAO!!

Feeling a bit better and gagging to get back on the TTC horse, but still waiting to finish bleeding then have to wait gawd knows how long for the witch :( Bring on 2010!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies- 9dpo and a BFN for me. I am so bummed! Is it still too early? I had niggling on the right handside for the past 5 or so day and thought it could be implantation. THought I would test as we are off to a Spa break and if I knew for def I would be able to choose treatments accordingly! I know 9dpo is too early to test in some case but it was clear as gold BFN arrrggghhh I have lost all hope for this month.


----------



## Leilani

Minimin - I think it's farrrrrrr to early to test.

Enjoy your spa day, just choose carefully! You could just tell the spa people you suspect you might be pregnant - and ask their advice - especially if you're never going to see them again!


----------



## moggymay

Minimin said:


> Hello ladies- 9dpo and a BFN for me. I am so bummed! Is it still too early? I had niggling on the right handside for the past 5 or so day and thought it could be implantation. THought I would test as we are off to a Spa break and if I knew for def I would be able to choose treatments accordingly! I know 9dpo is too early to test in some case but it was clear as gold BFN arrrggghhh I have lost all hope for this month.

Way too early my dear!!! 

Go off to the spa and be pampered and as Leilani says tell them you suspect you may be preggers and then lie back and enjoy! No more testing til 2010 for you! :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi all! How are you? Gawd this holiday visiting family, long hours and messed up routine is killing me, not because I can't handle it but my little man can't! Poor guy, he is getting up at all hours and sleeping at all hours... these 5 am wake ups are hard! Once you get your sleep again it is hard to remember what it was like when you didn't get it... LOL
Anyways... well my body is a little broken but I am glad to say I have finally gotten my high this morning! :happydance: I am thinking since I was a few days "late" then my cycle is just being pushed forward a few days? Makes sense right? Which puts me peaking on New Years' which sucks, because I am pretty sure there will be some drinking involved and even though DH thinks he is sexier after a few beer, it just doesn't really "happen" :haha: we'll see hopefully I will get a peak before or after. So what are the plans for New Year's everyone? Not much for us... having a nice dinner and drinks with friends next door, so it makes it easier for us to stumble home hehe!
Minimin have fun at the spa, and no more testing until you get back! 9 DPO is still very early!
Moggy how are you? Did you little man like the Santa balloon? I think I will start that next year, when he actually understands Christmas a little better... We had a fun morning, I am praying that next year we'll have him and another little one to share in the fun!! Hope you are feeling well? When is your appointment? I am so anxious for you!!
Tulip I hope you are doing well, you sound very positive and that is great! How are those big ass FA pills? hehe! Try doing a few rounds of boxing on the Wii, it is crazy the work out you get and the next day my arms kill! I love that game so much fun!!
Tort I hope you are BD'ing!! I would BD every second high and both peaks!
Kluck FX'd for you!


----------



## Clara85

Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good xmas :)

Looking for some help with Soy Isoflavones... I took these for the first time this cycle, had a delay in getting them so took them days 4-8. After looking into when to expect OV I thought it was to be 10 days after the last tablet, and as I OV'd on cd18 last month ( first ever peak & positive ov test!) I was expecting similar again... so imagine my shock when I got a peak on cbfm on CD12 , backed up with a smiley face on clearblue digi ov test..

Is this possible this soon after soy? or just a coincidence that I OV'd earlier this cycle? the lines on opk & cbfm sticks were darkest ever ....

Any help much appreciated!

Babydust to all xxxx


----------



## Piperette

Good evening ladies,

Took a CB Digi Test this morning and got a :bfp:

We are over the moon.
:cloud9:

First month of using the CBFM and if you remember I continued to use it by resetting it as I had a long cycle. I didn't get any Peaks, just lots of Highs.


----------



## debgreasby

Whoop whoop, conrats hunni xxx


----------



## Tulip

Piperette, fabulous news congratulations! Now get over to first tri and resurrect that Clearblue Bumpsters thread!

Clara, sorry I can't help with SI but am sure one of the experts will be along soon.

Scorps - thank you honey, I still have my 'why me?' moments but am slowly learning to accept that my first baby always had to die. We're lucky that Ruby was brave and strong and didn't give up but kept on growing to show the doctors what was wrong with her. She could have just given up and been an unexplained m/c but she held on, and could have gone on to 40 weeks. We're lucky that we hopefully have a solution - the Bitchass Folic. She gave us that gift of knowledge and we are very proud of her. How are you doing? Glad your cycle is back (I'm STILL bloody spotting!)

As for the Wii, we've brought it to the in-laws and are training them at ski and snowboarding before playing vs the nieces and nephews tmrw. I kicked hubbys backside at baseball and boxing yesterday and ache aaaaaalllllll over.

hugs all round xx


----------



## Leilani

Clara85 said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good xmas :)
> 
> Looking for some help with Soy Isoflavones... I took these for the first time this cycle, had a delay in getting them so took them days 4-8. After looking into when to expect OV I thought it was to be 10 days after the last tablet, and as I OV'd on cd18 last month ( first ever peak & positive ov test!) I was expecting similar again... so imagine my shock when I got a peak on cbfm on CD12 , backed up with a smiley face on clearblue digi ov test..
> 
> Is this possible this soon after soy? or just a coincidence that I OV'd earlier this cycle? the lines on opk & cbfm sticks were darkest ever ....
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> 
> Babydust to all xxxx

Hi Clara - I took Soy for the first time this month too. From what I've read all over the place - you can expect OV to happen 5-10 days after taking your last dose of Soy - so a peak on CD12 and OV on CD13 seems fine. I took Soy on CD 3-7 and had my first peak on CD11 (which is the same as last month)

Are you CD12 today, I am, we can go through the TWW together.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Leilani said:


> Clara85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good xmas :)
> 
> Looking for some help with Soy Isoflavones... I took these for the first time this cycle, had a delay in getting them so took them days 4-8. After looking into when to expect OV I thought it was to be 10 days after the last tablet, and as I OV'd on cd18 last month ( first ever peak & positive ov test!) I was expecting similar again... so imagine my shock when I got a peak on cbfm on CD12 , backed up with a smiley face on clearblue digi ov test..
> 
> Is this possible this soon after soy? or just a coincidence that I OV'd earlier this cycle? the lines on opk & cbfm sticks were darkest ever ....
> 
> Any help much appreciated!
> 
> Babydust to all xxxx
> 
> Hi Clara - I took Soy for the first time this month too. From what I've read all over the place - you can expect OV to happen 5-10 days after taking your last dose of Soy - so a peak on CD12 and OV on CD13 seems fine. I took Soy on CD 3-7 and had my first peak on CD11 (which is the same as last month)
> 
> Are you CD12 today, I am, we can go through the TWW together.Click to expand...

Hi clara and leilani - I took soy this month (CD3 to 7) and I am now CD14 and NOTHING. LOW LOW LOW! I was livid this morning. I bet I will be the anomaly who actually ovulates 3 years after taking the damn soy. (Can you sense how annoyed I am?!?!)


----------



## Leilani

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi clara and leilani - I took soy this month (CD3 to 7) and I am now CD14 and NOTHING. LOW LOW LOW! I was livid this morning. I bet I will be the anomaly who actually ovulates 3 years after taking the damn soy. (Can you sense how annoyed I am?!?!)

I can feel it Lamburai!!

Hopefully you'll be at the 10 end of the 5-10 average.

I was a bit apprehensive - as I didn't get a high til CD9 - got them on 6 & 7 last 2 cycles, so only had 2 highs this cycle. When do you usually get your peak?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well this is the first month after 2 miscarriages in a row. Month 1 I ov'd day 24, got pregnant and mc'd at 6 weeks, then ov'd day 30 (high on CD26, CD27, CD28 and peak on CD29 and CD30). I used to be a CD18 to 21 girl and am worried 2 MC's has done me in!


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats Piperette great news!!! I tested today 12dpo and got bfn :( will await period to come on weds then can try my soy tablets this month so not too bad xx

anyone else due to test or ov?? Good luck to everyone! Xx


----------



## tortoise

Piperette that's fabulous news - many congrats and what a great Xmas present!!


----------



## moggymay

Lambs - my O on soy was 15 days after the last tablet!!!! On CD22/23... to me the later the better job the soy is doing and the more chance of :bfp: Have lots crossed for you hon :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone - hope you're all doing well and continuing to enjoy the festivities. 

Minimum - sorry about the bfn but like the others have said I'm sure it's way too early. Have a great time at the spa - jealous!!

Lamburai - sorry things aren't working with the soy yet - I'm sure the peak will come soon. 

Tulip / Deb hope you're both bearing up ok

SD - sounds like you've had a v busy festive season. I'm sure your little man has loved it!

Fran /Sam how are you both doing?

Still on high here - bd-ed last night. Haven't tested yet today but not expecting to peak for a few days yet


----------



## Lamburai1703

Piperette - fab news!! Well done you!

Thanks for humouring me ladies. It appears my ovaries have ears as I got a HIGH on CBFM this morning! Woop woop! 

Bummer is that OH goes onto nights today so I will have to try and convince him to BD before work which can be hard when he is tired and ratty!! Kind of takes the fun out of it!


----------



## tortoise

Hi piperette - would you mind explaining how you got the bfp with your long cycle and reset of monitor etc? Need something to give us gals with long cycles some hope! 

Thanks xx


----------



## tortoise

That's great lamburai! Hope you can pin down your OH!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Piperette said:


> Good evening ladies,
> 
> Took a CB Digi Test this morning and got a :bfp:
> 
> We are over the moon.
> :cloud9:
> 
> First month of using the CBFM and if you remember I continued to use it by resetting it as I had a long cycle. I didn't get any Peaks, just lots of Highs.

Woop! Many, many congratulations!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> Fran /Sam how are you both doing?

Thanks for asking. I had a very nice Christmas, the Beef Wellington I cooked went well and everyone seemed to enjoy it. Then on the 27th I came down with the flu and have been bleugh ill since. Bad timing as I will have ovulated at some time in the last 5 days.

Last night we had the world's most unromantic sex. Not having had sex since Christmas Day I wanted to give it one last go, but being ill I pretty much had to say "Look, we need to have sex but you're going to have to do it from behind unless you want me coughing in your face", and so we trundled off to bed and after the world's most perfunctory fumbling did the deed. Except I've been taking decongestants so I was as dry as sandpaper. I followed up by lying on my back desperately trying not to cough and when I had to cough squeezing really hard so the sperm didn't all shoot out. Husband returned to living room to make up the sofa to sleep in so that I didn't disturb him by snotting all over him all night.

How's THAT for sexy, eh? :D

I have been finding not charting or using the CBFM quite nice though. Less hassle. Of course, I can only do it because I've been using it so long I know roughly when I ovulate anyway. Haven't decided if I'll go back next month yet.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Fran /Sam how are you both doing?
> 
> Last night we had the world's most unromantic sex. Not having had sex since Christmas Day I wanted to give it one last go, but being ill I pretty much had to say "Look, we need to have sex but you're going to have to do it from behind unless you want me coughing in your face", and so we trundled off to bed and after the world's most perfunctory fumbling did the deed. Except I've been taking decongestants so I was as dry as sandpaper. I followed up by lying on my back desperately trying not to cough and when I had to cough squeezing really hard so the sperm didn't all shoot out. Husband returned to living room to make up the sofa to sleep in so that I didn't disturb him by snotting all over him all night.Click to expand...

Hi Fran - I know it probably wasn't funny at the time, but it amused me no end! It must be the way you tell it! I hope you find this month wll shock you and be the one! 

The beef wellington sounds lush (its my absolute favourite) and I'm glad you didn't get ill until after so you're tastebuds weren't affected.


----------



## Venusb

Hi everyone

I've just started my CBFM today on day 1 so will be watching this thread from now on 

Just wanted to say 'Hi'! :happydance:

xx


----------



## debgreasby

You poor thing Fran! Hopefully when you are feeling better you will be back on strumping form!

Nothing to report here, waiting for spotting to stop and tests to go negative so we can try again. I really hate waiting.

I need to focus on something to fill the void. FX'd for a rapid return to normal cycles.

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Congrats to you Piperette! H&H 9 Months!
Fran you are so funny! Poor you! I hope that this is your month!
Welcome VenusB!

As for me it looks like on my stick I have a peak but it still says high, but I got up to pee at 3 am so I am wondering if maybe that contributed to it? Anyways... we will BD today and tomorrow and keep our FX'd!! Just gotta get one that sticks!

xxx


----------



## moggymay

SD how spooky, FB ovulated yesterday on soy - could it be....wish there was an icon for really got everything crossed and really really want this to be gonna happen :hugs: xx


----------



## Piperette

tortoise said:


> Hi piperette - would you mind explaining how you got the bfp with your long cycle and reset of monitor etc? Need something to give us gals with long cycles some hope!
> 
> Thanks xx

Sure. I started using the CBFM as instructed and it asked me to POAS from CD6 as expected. I only got Lows with the 1st lot of 20 sticks. As I ov'ed on CD46 last cycle and did not want to miss the ov date due to the sticks running out, I did not POAS for two days and reset the CBFM completely and set it to CD5, so I could POAS again the day after. That took me to CD46 with the 2nd lot of 20 sticks. I know that the disadvantage is that this way the monitor wouldn't really get to know you as you keep resetting and clearing the memory, but the way I looked at it the monitor wouldn't have really been too much help with a long cycle anyway. Plus of course you use more sticks, but it was definitely worth it for me. :)

Hope this helps.


----------



## Piperette

Thanks everyone for your good wishes.


----------



## tortoise

Thanks piperette - interesting approach and very ingenious. Really pleased it's happened for you and hope all goes smoothly. Tortoise


----------



## Clara85

Lamburai1703 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Clara85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, hope everyone had a good xmas :)
> 
> Looking for some help with Soy Isoflavones... I took these for the first time this cycle, had a delay in getting them so took them days 4-8. After looking into when to expect OV I thought it was to be 10 days after the last tablet, and as I OV'd on cd18 last month ( first ever peak & positive ov test!) I was expecting similar again... so imagine my shock when I got a peak on cbfm on CD12 , backed up with a smiley face on clearblue digi ov test..
> 
> Babydust to all xxxx
> 
> Hi Clara - I took Soy for the first time this month too. From what I've read all over the place - you can expect OV to happen 5-10 days after taking your last dose of Soy - so a peak on CD12 and OV on CD13 seems fine. I took Soy on CD 3-7 and had my first peak on CD11 (which is the same as last month)
> 
> Are you CD12 today, I am, we can go through the TWW together.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi clara and leilani - I took soy this month (CD3 to 7) and I am now CD14 and NOTHING. LOW LOW LOW! I was livid this morning. I bet I will be the anomaly who actually ovulates 3 years after taking the damn soy. (Can you sense how annoyed I am?!?!)Click to expand...

Hey Leilani & Lamburai :happydance:

Leilani - I am now cd14, or 1 dpo! Very excited as this is only my 2nd ever peak or positive ov :thumbup: its a step in the right direction anyway lol. Only downside of the timing is we will need to be very good on new years eve and not drink much! but small price to pay if it gets a BFP in just under 2 weeks :cloud9:

Lamburai -Sorry to hear you are still on low, are you seeing any change in the lines to indicate any changes? when do you usually peak? You have loads of time yet so try not to worry too much :hugs: How much soy did you take? I took 100mg...

I had low CD7,8,9, then high cd10 & 11 before peak cd12&13... because I wasnt expecting to ov until later we only BD on cd12 in morning ( literally as soon as i saw my peak lol), cd 13 in morning then again cd13 just before midnight....hopefully will again tonight just hope thats enough!

Babydust to all xxx


----------



## fitzy79

Hi all,
I'm thinking about investing in a monitor but have very looooonnnng and irregular cycles:wacko: I read on the clear blue site that the monitor is suitable for those with cycles of up to 41 or 42 days...just wondering if anyone with longer cycles has used it successfully or otherwise???


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I just did a OPK and got a smiley face so... I guess CBFM will be peak tomorrow am! I have a feeling cause I peed at 3 am it messed up my reading - Oh well already got a BD in today hopefully DH is up for it again tonight and tomorrow morning! LOL
Fitsy - I can't answer your question hun, but I am sure someone on here will be able too... perhaps Piperette? She had long cycles and just got her BFP!


----------



## tortoise

Hi fitzy
I have quite long cycles (34-45 days) and I find it very useful as my ov day isn't always the same from cycle to cycle. For ladies with shorter cycles it asks for a stick from day 6 whereas for longer cycles it starts at day 9. That's a but annoying so I tend to ignore it and start around day 12. I didn't get a peak my first cycle but did on my second and have just today got my first peak on my third (hurray!)

however as Scorpio says piperette is the expert as she got her bfp - if you look back to yeaterday's posts you'll see her explaining to me how she got round a v long cycle

I def think it's worth the investment even if only to help keep track of everything


----------



## Minimin

happy :sex: tortoise! I hope you catch Ms eggie this month :dust:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck tortoise! I'm still only a high but hoping to peak in the next few days so will be a few days behind you.


----------



## tortoise

Thanks minimin - hoping that you'll get a bfp in the next few days. How was the spa?

And Lamburai- hope your peak comes soon too so we can 2ww together

we're trying to get as much bd-ing in as possible. Bit tough cos we're at my in laws in Devon this week. We don't usually do morning bd-ing. How do you guys prevent erm leakage if you're getting up soon after?


----------



## moggymay

OMG Minimin look at your chart - temp is going up!!! Three days to wait to test again, Fx'd for you :dust:


----------



## Minimin

MOGGYMAY- I know it is a good sign! But I am not sure how other ladies who have or have not had a :bfp: charts look. How are your holidays going so far? I am ready for the NY now Lol- if only to test again! so hard not to now! arrrgghhh

Hope your pregnancy is going well. Are you full of symptoms?

:dust: to all. Hope beanies are going to be sticking- and in the right place too!


----------



## Lamburai1703

tortoise said:


> Thanks minimin - hoping that you'll get a bfp in the next few days. How was the spa?
> 
> And Lamburai- hope your peak comes soon too so we can 2ww together
> 
> we're trying to get as much bd-ing in as possible. Bit tough cos we're at my in laws in Devon this week. We don't usually do morning bd-ing. How do you guys prevent erm leakage if you're getting up soon after?

Hi Tort - We bd'd this morning when OH came in from a night shift but as I had to go to work soon after I used one of those softcups for about 90 mins afterwards. Perhaps try that? I need to up the BDing but we had a big argument over it last night as OH didn't feel like it before a night shift! Any ideas on how to overcome this? I think he is feeling used and abused!


----------



## tortoise

Hmmmm that's a tricky one lambs. I try to avoid telling hubby when I'm at a "good time" so he doesn't feel used and abused but he's quite an engaged chappie and always asks whether I'm peaking etc. If you can bd every morning that should be ok esp if you're using soft cups. Does he know you're on a high? 

Minimin - I know nothing about charting but am delighted that moggy says yours looks good. Are you testing on 1st Jan? I'll be eagerly scanning this thread for your news. All that booze abstinence will have been worthwhile hopefully!

Scorps - forgot to say, hope you got your peak today. That should mean you, me, fran and lamburai all testing in about two weeks.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Tort - I can't win with him! If I don't tell him he gets the hump cos he's not involved, and if I do then he feels too much pressure. He also says I'm not very subtle when I "need" to have sex which is total crap, as we have had sex 23 times before I got a "high", and the first day I do he won't play nicely!

He wants me to stop temping and CBFM next month as he thinks it will relieve the pressure. But as Fran pointed out, you still kind of know whats going on so I will still want to BD certain times. Men eh? Grrrr!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I have a friend on FB who is 6 months pregnant and she talks about nothing except her pregnancy. I would like her to COCK OFF.

Lambs - what about *not* having so much sex before your peaks? So that when the time comes, he's willing and eager? I'm afraid I don't know how to be more subtle about when you need to have sex as I have a husband who doesn't bat an eyelid when I say "I'm ovulating, inseminate me." Although, to begin with, I was a bit shyer about saying things like that. I guess a year's worth of it breaks down barriers ;)

I think it's better to be honest about what's happening that trying to hide it. If you suddenly start wearing lacy pants and offering blow jobs for no reason, he's going to know what's going on. Better to be upfront and have fun with it. "Let's make babies! Shag me now!"


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> Minimin - I know nothing about charting but am delighted that moggy says yours looks good. Are you testing on 1st Jan? I'll be eagerly scanning this thread for your news. All that booze abstinence will have been worthwhile hopefully!

Thanks Tortoise!
Spa day was good but I was always aware I could be so resorted to very limited time in the hot rooms and went to the pool instead. There were some jets but I made sure I was facing my back to it so no jets straight to pelvic area- the things we do hun!

I have to also confess I have had a few glasses of Vino over the holiday period. I am back to day 1 if you count the two small ones I had yesterday. I have stuck to two only! LOL- I told you I wouldnt make it past Christmas day!

My temp has shot up to over 37C today- normal in the 36.5 or lower range. This is normal for :witch: coming so long as she doesn't rear her ugly head and my temp stays up I am all good. 

I am trying to recall if I normally get :witch: symtpoms this close to her arrival. I am sure I get premenstral cramps but dont have them yet. I dont normally have them very early so there is still time. I do have bad moods but that has been since I ovulated- Poor DH!!

Lamb- my DH does the same- this month he would be at lots of work parties and I would be waiting up till 1.30 for him to come in so we could :sex: 
It annoyed me as I was the one waiting around- not drinking- whilst he enjoys himself. I dont think they are as obssessed as us :(

On another note- I used Softcups this month- Check some of my posts on the softcup thread. I saw alot of ladies had got their BFP's after using it. 
FXD :dust:

phew- long post!
:wacko:


----------



## Minimin

ps. tortoise- I am holding out till the 2nd- but it is hard to do so! AF due on the 2nd!eeekkk... I am not good with waiting!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> I have a friend on FB who is 6 months pregnant and she talks about nothing except her pregnancy. I would like her to COCK OFF.
> 
> Lambs - what about *not* having so much sex before your peaks? So that when the time comes, he's willing and eager? I'm afraid I don't know how to be more subtle about when you need to have sex as I have a husband who doesn't bat an eyelid when I say "I'm ovulating, inseminate me." Although, to begin with, I was a bit shyer about saying things like that. I guess a year's worth of it breaks down barriers ;)
> 
> I think it's better to be honest about what's happening that trying to hide it. If you suddenly start wearing lacy pants and offering blow jobs for no reason, he's going to know what's going on. Better to be upfront and have fun with it. "Let's make babies! Shag me now!"

As usual Fran, your way with words has me chuckling and wondering if you have some sort of web-cam into my life!! I might opt for the upfront approach from now on - can't be any worse than the strop he chucked yesterday!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I aim to please.

I can sympathise that it's not easy when he works nights though. What time does he get in? Would he be amenable to a quickie when he gets in/you wake up?

Sometimes, I find the best way is to offer a no-frills quickie. He doesn't have to faff about making sure I'm ready. In fact all he has to do is a quick hey-ho oopsie daisy and we're done. As a bloke, it's got to pretty hard to turn down an orgasm on a plate with no side dishes. I can always take care of myself later :D


----------



## brillbride

hi girls---2nd month using cbfm after MC--last month was a disaster with it--got loads and loads of highs from cd 14--to about cd21--then i didnt turn it on...got no peaks----hoping it wil be better this month..cycle length was 29 days....longer than normal

today is cd 10 and got a first high... hoping the cbfm will work better this month..xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

brillbride said:


> hi girls---2nd month using cbfm after MC--last month was a disaster with it--got loads and loads of highs from cd 14--to about cd21--then i didnt turn it on...got no peaks----hoping it wil be better this month..cycle length was 29 days....longer than normal
> 
> today is cd 10 and got a first high... hoping the cbfm will work better this month..xx

It's very normal to get a lot of Highs in the first month, it's just getting to know you. You only got Highs for 8 days, that's not that extreme. Do stick with it and keep POAS past the first 8 days of Highs so that it can learn what your normal hormonal pattern is, and with luck you'll get your Peaks.


----------



## Tomo

Hello All!
Back in the world of wifi after a protracted Christmas hols with the inlaws and then my parentals. Needless to say no Christmas BFP for me, Boo! AF arrived a day late on Boxing Day although much guilt free booze indulging was had. So onwards & upwards, have started temping, although have yet to work out how to link my FF chart on here. cd 6 tomorrow, so get to poas & temp, yay!


----------



## Minimin

Quick question ladies- Can you recall the bands on your test sticks early on in the cycle compared to high, peak and then last part of your cycle. 
If I hold a pee stick with the pee end to my left I have a faint blue band followed by bright blue. Is the faint picking up my Oestrogen and the bright one my LH- if I had tested say CD3-4 would it be completely faint? and then closer to highs both are bluer?


----------



## brillbride

thanks for the info sue dunhym-----i suppose i just have no patience and when i didnt get my peak i got a bit annoyed

anyhows iv gotten some tips since then--to use old test sticks until day 10...and once you get a peak use an old stick the next day as it will automatically give u a second peak no matter what

im learning slowly but surely....

got my AF 21st dec---was not happy but at least i could consume alcohol during xmas

im temping, using cbfm, opk's, everything.....

just after a MC my cycles seems messed up,,

thanks again sue.xx


----------



## hedgewitch

*The new year lays before us, like a pure white bed of snow, be careful how you tread on it, for every step will show... Many Blessings to all my wonderful friends, old and new &#9829; x x x &#9829;*


----------



## Lamburai1703

Minimin said:


> Quick question ladies- Can you recall the bands on your test sticks early on in the cycle compared to high, peak and then last part of your cycle.
> If I hold a pee stick with the pee end to my left I have a faint blue band followed by bright blue. Is the faint picking up my Oestrogen and the bright one my LH- if I had tested say CD3-4 would it be completely faint? and then closer to highs both are bluer?

Hi Minimin. As I recall with pee part to the left when its low, you should have a very faint blue line on the left (LH) and a dark blue line on the right (estrogen). The estrogen band gets fainter as the estrogen increases, and the LH gets darker as it increases. So, a PEAK stick should, with pee part on the left, have a dark band on the left (LH) and a light band on the right (estrogen). I think...?

And Fran - once again thanks for your wise words. I will attempt to get some action this evening before he goes to work using the direct approach. He gets home from work at 7.30am so some days he is up for it, others he is knackered and others I have to get up too early for work. Its a right pain!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Well I did get my peak yesterday however DH has had the flu the last couple of days, and well it isn't pretty! so we only managed to BD the high before my peak... and yes I know it only does take one strong :spermy: but I am probably out this month! :cry:

Happy New year to everyone, may 2010 bring you all you desire, deserve and wish for, along with a healthy bean!

Oh and FWIW I HATE Facebook right now if one more person posts an ultrasound picture, a belly picture or complains about their pregnancy I will reach though my computer and strangle them LOL 

BTW Moggy this is COMPLETELY different for you my dear!! We want to hear all about it, just so you know xxx


----------



## Tulip

Scorps I'm so with you - my status is currently a rant at all those complaining they can't go out n get shitfaced tonight. Count yourselves lucky or as Fran says COCK OFF.

And Mogs we know you count yourself lucky :hug:

don't want to tempt fate but I *think* I've finished spotting. Countdown for the witch is ON. xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi ladies im still lurking glad to see the humour in here makes me giggle lol !!

ON CD9 and got my high today ! Looked back and same pattern before loss so who knows god I am so tempted to just go for it !!

Happy new year to you all whatever you maybe doing xxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Ahem - Fluffy do you or do you not still have one more cycle to wait after your meth? (Dont make me put my folic acid police hat on ;) ) Know what you mean though, mustehe so tempting to crack on xxx

PS love the new siggy poem x


----------



## KnitWit

Happy New Year Ladies, hope your having a nice night! Im going to get trollied and forget the fact that I havent had a BFP yet!

All the best for 2010 xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

I with ya KnitWit!


----------



## tortoise

Hello everyone and happy 2010 to you all... I hope you all had a good time seeing in the new year... I got pretty spectatcularly drunk - unplanned- so am lying in bed in pain.... Pretty stupid really after a weeks of abstinence I get wasted on my peak day. But it was a fun night.

So we bd-ed on cd 16 (high) cd17 twice (peak) and cd18 (peak) am going to a couple more times over next two days for luck. 

Minimin i'm excited about your test. Any symptoms?
Lambs have you had a peak?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Happy New Year everyone! 2010 is going to be our year, I swear it.

My head hurts.

Today begins my usual Sober January, not drinking all month. Today also begins Project Lose Forty Fucking Pounds to be eligible for IUI/IVF. 

LET'S GO.


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Happy New Year everyone! 2010 is going to be our year, I swear it.
> 
> My head hurts.
> 
> Today begins my usual Sober January, not drinking all month. Today also begins Project Lose Forty Fucking Pounds to be eligible for IUI/IVF.
> 
> LET'S GO.

Happy new year to you to honey! Lets start 2010 with No booze, exercise and errr... a good diet. eeeekk! How boring!


----------



## Minimin

p.s does :sex: count as exercise?


----------



## FBbaby

HAPPY NEW YEAR to all Herbert's slaves! Wishing 2010 to be the year of all our bfp and our invasion of FB laughing at those complaining of sleepless nights whilst we are blooming in our pregnancies (and we shall ignore we will just be next!!!). 

Yesterday was a bit emotional for me as my big girl, my first baby, the one who made me a mum and discovered the joy of mothering turned 10. !0 years has passed since I was in hospital glazing in amazement at the most precious gift I'd been given. 

10 years later, it was all about entertaining six kids for the afternoon and evening (my boy turns 7 on Monday, so he had a couple of friends over too). The evening was spent in front of the TV, first only me and OH watching Madagascar ( haha, he is discovering the joy of new cartoons!) then all the kids joining us. It was utter pleasure, they were all such angels. Saying that, they are still all here and well...time to bring them back to their parents and reclaiming a bit of calm and tidiness!


----------



## klcuk3

Happy New Year everyone x This will be our year! 

1st Jan =cd 1 for me so onwards and upwards...going to start my soy on cd3-7 this month and hope it works!! Xx


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning gals, well afternoon now 
wishing you all a wonderful new year
Fran it will be your year this year and you have the determination and drive to shift that 40lb to get your little bean and yes Minimin i am pretty sure that bd'ing counts as exercise lol, tort i hope you feel better soon and hi to klcuk3 and FBbaby and to everyone else too,

well my new year was as shit as my christmas. my eldest went out at 7pm to go to a party with her friend and her friends mum was taking them and staying with them..........HOWEVER i got a phonecall at 8.30pm from another friends mum to let me know my daughter was totally wasted being sick and wailing like i fluffin banshee, i could hear her in the background.
so as matt had had a drink i had to go out in my car in the ice and the dark neither of which i have done for 4 years to drive through the countryside to go scrape her up off the pavement.
when i got there she was passed out on the floor covered from head to toe in puke and blood where she had been beaten up by another girl and had her piercings ripped out and was not in a good way at all, we had to lift her physically into my car which with my medical conditions was not easy, she then woke up and promptly threw up again all over my car instead of in the bucket i had brought, she then passed out again in the pile of what she had brought up,
so i am now by this time covered in blood and puke myself and so is my car, luckily its leather interior so can easily be cleaned. so nervously i drove the 20 miles back home then we had to get her out of the car where she again decided to empty her stomach contents all over me and the driveway. we then had to physically carry her up the stairs and put her to bed, and i was left to undress her and clean her up. she then decided to tell me among other things that LM killed herself in the womb as she didn't like me?? me is thinking the poor gal needs some counselling as she is angry at LM for dying as she very plainly told me last night

so this morning she is very tender lol and very much so worse for wear, it started as she was talking about LM and the year we have all had as a family. she the proceeded to think she was smart and drank 2 tumblers of straight vodka!!! so not sure how to punish her really or if she has been punished enough, she told me she was with a friend and her parents and i trusted her only to find out she had lied and went out on the lash with 2 girls i have banned her from hanging round with in the past. i have made her apologise this morning to the girls mother as she made a complete mess of her house and new sofa with being sick and blood then there was the wailing.
then to make matters worse matt got drunk and we let the new year in arguing or rather he did as i was drinking tea lol so i left his ass on the sofa and went to bed, he came skulking in the bedroom about 6am this morning very sheepishly

just thought it might make you feel better about how your new years went lol,xxx

PS for all who asked i did your casting last night on the full blue moon, did you see the lunar eclipse? it was wonderful,


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Jesus Christ Sam, I'd give her such a hiding. No, she hasn't been bloody punished enough! Does she remember what she did and said? I'd have her grounded for a week for that.


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi all:

I'm probably one of the few men on here, but I'm making sure I fully take part in this Journey with my wife, so I'm researching.

My wife takes some medications (Depakote) that gives her trouble with ovulation. She also has elevated testosterone levels that gives her messed up cycles. Once she got off the pill back in the spring, her cycles have been 40-45 days long.

We recently picked up the CBFM during her last cycle, but it stayed at low the entire time. This time her cycle ran into 50+ days, so the doctor gave her provera, which triggered her AF and gave her 50mg Clomid for days 5-9.

She started that on time, and on day 10, the CBFM jumped up to "high".

We were very excited, and started (forgive me for trying to learn the acronyms), BD'ing/DTD right away. Usually every day.

We're now at day 25 (as of today), and the monitor dropped back to low for the first time since day 10 :(

We're not giving up yet, because I've googled that some people Ovulate on and the monitor never hit peak with clomid, and perhaps that's the case here, but I'd love to hear more experiences/feedback.

Mainly:

1) Any other experience with the CBFM and very long "high" readings.

2) Anyone that had only a high reading and did end up ovulating anyway (IE, never reaching peak on the monitor) and still got pregnant?

and just any other general feedback/thoughts folks might have about our situation.

I figure we'll be upped to 100mg if she doesn't ovulate this cycle.

Oh, and FWIW, we started the regular OPK's on day 16 and it's been negative every day as well.

She does her testing on both the OPK and the CBFM when she gets up in the AM between 8-10am.


----------



## brillbride

hi girls- im cd12 today---got a high cd 10 and 11...and ended up getting so drunk l.nite that wasnt in any fit state to test this morn so id say it was just another high---we BD'ed anyhow!!! best of luck to us all:):)

to MR MD RUSSELL-- this is only my 2nd month using the monitor and last month was a disaster---all i got were high readings from day 14 to 21 (cycle was 29days) i had been testing from day 6----then i just quit at day 22 because I knew AF was on way...apparantly the monitor gets better with time...


----------



## moggymay

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> I'm probably one of the few men on here, but I'm making sure I fully take part in this Journey with my wife, so I'm researching.
> 
> My wife takes some medications (Depakote) that gives her trouble with ovulation. She also has elevated testosterone levels that gives her messed up cycles. Once she got off the pill back in the spring, her cycles have been 40-45 days long.
> 
> We recently picked up the CBFM during her last cycle, but it stayed at low the entire time. This time her cycle ran into 50+ days, so the doctor gave her provera, which triggered her AF and gave her 50mg Clomid for days 5-9.
> 
> She started that on time, and on day 10, the CBFM jumped up to "high".
> 
> We were very excited, and started (forgive me for trying to learn the acronyms), BD'ing/DTD right away. Usually every day.
> 
> We're now at day 25 (as of today), and the monitor dropped back to low for the first time since day 10 :(
> 
> We're not giving up yet, because I've googled that some people Ovulate on and the monitor never hit peak with clomid, and perhaps that's the case here, but I'd love to hear more experiences/feedback.
> 
> Mainly:
> 
> 1) Any other experience with the CBFM and very long "high" readings.
> 
> 2) Anyone that had only a high reading and did end up ovulating anyway (IE, never reaching peak on the monitor) and still got pregnant?
> 
> and just any other general feedback/thoughts folks might have about our situation.
> 
> I figure we'll be upped to 100mg if she doesn't ovulate this cycle.
> 
> Oh, and FWIW, we started the regular OPK's on day 16 and it's been negative every day as well.
> 
> She does her testing on both the OPK and the CBFM when she gets up in the AM between 8-10am.


There have been many :bfp: on here where the monitor didnt give a PEAK just lots of highs. Main thing is to keep at it and try not to stress.

Never used clomid myself but Fran should be able to help with that sort of info - she tells it straight too which is a mega bonus in my opinion.

As for the regular opks I am sure it is better to do those around late morning or lunchtime, cant remember why but they seem to work better then, as CBFM measures other hormones too it needs FMU.

Good luck with your journey, hope you get your happy news soon, its great to see a bloke on here and this thread should suit you :thumbup: no pussyfooting around for us lol


Sam - hope she has cleaned the car inside and out WITH A TOOTHBRUSH for that sort of shenanigans. Hope you are feeling calmer now though and have sorted stuff with Hannah and Matt :hugs:

Fran - good luck with the new regime, if only losing 40lb was as easy as losing £40! Will all be worth it when they say yes you can have IUI/IVF. Have you tried sundried tomato risotto? Quite low fat and really yummy - have had it every lunchtime for the last week, it is a bit of a craving I think but as it isnt a bath sponge Im happy!!!!:hugs:

SD/FB - you are both well into 2ww now, must be due AF around the same time, still hoping you will both be joining me soon :hugs:

Everyone else I wish you a fab new decade!!!!! :hugs: and :dust: to all xxxx


----------



## urchin

Hello everyone and happy new year - thought I'd pop in and see how everyone's doing and give you an update on the situation here at Urchin Towers

I'm afraid the news this end is not so good. Just before Christmas we had a letter from the ACU saying our funding has been withdrawn - so looks like we're on our own now :(
I have an appointment through for February, to talk over the results of my scan - I'm expecting that they are going to say that I need to have it removed, as the radiographer couldn't see my left ovary. It seems like its pretty important for them to be able to see the eggs if they are going to collect them.

Time just feels like it is running out on me - the appointment is February, it will be at least 2 months before I get the op, then 3 months recovery before I can even think about being pregnant .....which by my reckoning puts me in August before I can try again 

I'm finding it very hard just now, and even harder that I can't even be trying to get pregnant. I would like to be able to feel positive about my chances this year, but really I don't

Hoping things look less bleak for the rest of you for 2010


----------



## Lamburai1703

Urchin - I'm sorry you're finding things so tough. You'll be in my thoughts.

Hedge - Your new year beats the early night I spent on my own! But I agree with Fran that there should be some consequences too!

I am CD19 today and still no damn peak. Thats 5 highs now. Clearly the soy didn't work. Can you up the dose? I took 120mg this month. Please advise all knowledgeable ones! I am not feeling positive this cycle. I am so envious of those with nice short cycles!


----------



## moggymay

Lambs, hang in there, with soy I peaked on CD22/23, wait and see what happens this cycle and then maybe check out the soy ladies thread?


----------



## debgreasby

So sorry things are looking bleak Urchin. Hugs for you and FX'd for some good news soon xxx


----------



## Minimin

Fxd for you Urchin. I hope 2010 is a better year for you. Lamburai- I had loads of Highs one month too- so annoying- are you monitoring anything else that may give you a clue? If you can I would :sex: every other day at least anyway! :)

I am now 1day late for AF- I have two tests 12 and 14dpo which are both really light lines- Would have thought they would have been much stronger so am worried as I am at risk of an Ectopic having had one already :(

Have to wait until Monday to see the doctors again- see if this time they can get a positive test and whether or not-get referred to the EPU again. I feel like it is one wait after another.

Here are my piccies- first is 9dpo, 2nd is 12dpo and 3rd is this morning-14dpo


----------



## moggymay

:happydance:Woop Woop Congrats Minimin 1st :bfp: of 2010 for The Wonders! :yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## tortoise

Hi Minimin I can't see the tests clearly but fantastic that it's positive... Hope the doc confirms it for you tomorrow. Will be keeping everything crossed for you and really rooting for you
xxxx


----------



## tortoise

Hi Lambs - I don't have any advice on soy I'm afraid but if I were you I'd keep BD-ing. Positive thing about getting lots of highs is it prepares you for the peak! I peaked on 20 and 21 last month and had a 35 day cycle so it may be coming soon for you. Hang in there
x


----------



## Tulip

Min I could see that bottom line without enlarging it - congratulations!! :bfp: :bfp: They're not bad lines to be fair - which tests did you use?

Urch, I'm so sorry my love - you must feel so helpless right now. You're in my thoughts and I really hope that 2010 improves for you.

Fran - good luck with the weight thing. We'll be supporting you all the way. I highly recommend the wii fit, I'm addicted at the moment!

Sam - sorry you had another shitty night at new year. Madam is BANG out of order - I'd have given her a bloody good hiding and grounded her for a decade.

Mogs - hope all is going well and you're feeling comfortingly rotten ;)

As for the rest of you - FXd for those awaiting BFPs and get BDing to those awaiting peak.

Happy new year xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Woop woop! Well done minimin! They are defo positive! If those are superdrug tests then I didn't find they get _that_ dark to be honest! Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Minimin

Tulip said:


> Min I could see that bottom line without enlarging it - congratulations!! :bfp: :bfp: They're not bad lines to be fair - which tests did you use?

Thanks Tulip :thumbup:! I used the superdrug test for all three. I did use them before with my Ectopic and dont remember them being that faint. Though they were done a good week after :witch: was due. Lets see what the Doctor says. I got my days messed this morning- I meant Monday Docs not tomorrow- tomorrow is Sunday! :(


----------



## scorpiodragon

Happy New year y'all!
Congrats Minimin!
Hedge I agree with Fran - your daughter needs to be grounded!:winkwink:
Urch I am so sorry things are looking so blah right now for you... :hugs: Why did they pull the funding? What happened?!
To the Mr on the thread welcome! FWIW there have been many women on here who never got a peak and got a BFP! Does your wife temp/chart as well? That will be very helpful in knowing if she has actually ovulated. Check out https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ It is a fantastic site! Kudos to you for being there through out the process!
As for me not muh going on - FBaby are we cycle buddies, kinda sorta this month? I am 4 DPO and nada to report... sadly I think I am already out not being able to BD due to the lovely flu and all... I have an appointment (which was suppose to be for my early scan) on Monday, I didn't cancel it, I am just hoping maybe my OBGYN will want to get the ball rolling on tests or what have you.
Anyways hope you are all resting up well for the start of a GREAT year full of all the ClearBlues Wonders getting their damn BFP's! xxx


----------



## griffybean

Hi everyone,
Im new here and TTC, have been since june 09 when had mc. Ive been using the clear blue monitor for the past 2 months. If showed me that i actually ovulated early, days10/11. I dont check temp yet and have been relying on the monitor. My new years resolution is to chill out more and not become so obessed!!! Any tips?
XX


----------



## MDRussell0779

scorpiodragon said:


> Happy New year y'all!
> Congrats Minimin!
> Hedge I agree with Fran - your daughter needs to be grounded!:winkwink:
> Urch I am so sorry things are looking so blah right now for you... :hugs: Why did they pull the funding? What happened?!
> To the Mr on the thread welcome! FWIW there have been many women on here who never got a peak and got a BFP! Does your wife temp/chart as well? That will be very helpful in knowing if she has actually ovulated. Check out https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ It is a fantastic site! Kudos to you for being there through out the process!
> As for me not muh going on - FBaby are we cycle buddies, kinda sorta this month? I am 4 DPO and nada to report... sadly I think I am already out not being able to BD due to the lovely flu and all... I have an appointment (which was suppose to be for my early scan) on Monday, I didn't cancel it, I am just hoping maybe my OBGYN will want to get the ball rolling on tests or what have you.
> Anyways hope you are all resting up well for the start of a GREAT year full of all the ClearBlues Wonders getting their damn BFP's! xxx

SD:

Thank you for the positive thoughts and feedback. 

I'm going on a business trip from 1/11 through 1/15, then my wife an I are going away for a night together on 1/16 for her birthday, which is actually going to by CD40. So assuming she didn't get AF yet, which is likely whether she's pregnant or not, we're going to do a test while we're away that night and hopefully get the bfp.

She had some abdominal pains around CD12 that she has never felt before, right in the area that women usually report O pains in, so we're hoping the monitor just didn't report peak.

That being said is it possible that she did in fact O on around day 12, but still had HIGH for another 2 weeks on the CBFM? Or would it likely have dropped back to low right after she O'ed, if she did?

Lastly, where in Canada are you at?

I'm in PA, USA now, but I'm originally from Ontario. I moved here in August 2008 to be with my now wife, who is American. :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey MDRussell - sorry I didn't reply to your earlier message. I wouldn't worry too much about not getting peaks just yet. If your wife is taking Clomid it's very normal to get a lot of Highs. I'm on Clomid and typically get about 9 days of High before I get a Peak.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Urchin - I'm sorry you're finding things so tough. You'll be in my thoughts.
> 
> Hedge - Your new year beats the early night I spent on my own! But I agree with Fran that there should be some consequences too!
> 
> I am CD19 today and still no damn peak. Thats 5 highs now. Clearly the soy didn't work. Can you up the dose? I took 120mg this month. Please advise all knowledgeable ones! I am not feeling positive this cycle. I am so envious of those with nice short cycles!

The soy may be working like the clomid, which gives you extended highs before your peak because your LH is raised earlier. Hang in there, you'll ovulate soon.



Minimin said:


> Fxd for you Urchin. I hope 2010 is a better year for you. Lamburai- I had loads of Highs one month too- so annoying- are you monitoring anything else that may give you a clue? If you can I would :sex: every other day at least anyway! :)
> 
> I am now 1day late for AF- I have two tests 12 and 14dpo which are both really light lines- Would have thought they would have been much stronger so am worried as I am at risk of an Ectopic having had one already :(
> 
> Have to wait until Monday to see the doctors again- see if this time they can get a positive test and whether or not-get referred to the EPU again. I feel like it is one wait after another.
> 
> Here are my piccies- first is 9dpo, 2nd is 12dpo and 3rd is this morning-14dpo
> 
> View attachment 54594

WOOP WOOP! BFP! YOU HAVE A BABY IN YOUR BELLY! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Many congrats. :happydance:


----------



## MDRussell0779

Sue Dunhym said:


> Hey MDRussell - sorry I didn't reply to your earlier message. I wouldn't worry too much about not getting peaks just yet. If your wife is taking Clomid it's very normal to get a lot of Highs. I'm on Clomid and typically get about 9 days of High before I get a Peak.


Sue:

Well she didn't actually ever get a peak. We reached CD25 yesterday and it turned from High to Low (after being high for 15 days).

So now we're into 2WW, hoping that around day 40 we can try a test.


----------



## Tulip

Don't worry Russell as the others said, several ladies have got their BFP without a peak - lili24 is one of them and she is sailing through second tri. Best of luck to you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

As for me, my period is due next Friday-ish. I've actually quite liked not temping or tracking or using the CBFM this month. They're all useful tools but sometimes it's good to take a break. I'm not thinking about it all the time because I just don't know how many DPO I am or exactly when I can expect spotting. I feel less tense about it.

On the other hand, I don't feel in the least bit pregnant and without the CBFM I can't be sure we had sex at the right times. Swings and roundabouts.

I've done my 30 mins on the Wii fit yesterday and today, and have not had a drink. I'm like some kind of ANGEL.


----------



## Tulip

Ahh crap. I've been slacking on the wii fit.


----------



## MDRussell0779

Tulip said:


> Don't worry Russell as the others said, several ladies have got their BFP without a peak - lili24 is one of them and she is sailing through second tri. Best of luck to you.

Now that is encouraging :)

lili24 - If you're out there, I'd love to hear more about your experience :)

Mitch


----------



## Minimin

Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your well wishes. I am still in shock and mostly disbelieving it is true. 
Tulip- dont worry about the Wifit. Start monday- I havent done anything since before the holidays either :(


----------



## MDRussell0779

Minimin said:


> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your well wishes. I am still in shock and mostly disbelieving it is true.
> Tulip- dont worry about the Wifit. Start monday- I havent done anything since before the holidays either :(


Now you just need to update your title to "expecting" :)


----------



## Minimin

MDRussell0779 said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your well wishes. I am still in shock and mostly disbelieving it is true.
> Tulip- dont worry about the Wifit. Start monday- I havent done anything since before the holidays either :(
> 
> 
> Now you just need to update your title to "expecting" :)Click to expand...

still a little scared to :(

Maybe after Monday???:shrug:


----------



## moggymay

Min does that mean your 20 wk scan would be on your anniversary? :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

ha ha ha.. Moggymay! You have worked it out already! LOL!! I hope that doesnt mean DH thinks he is getting out of taking me out :) You know he will try to though!


----------



## scorpiodragon

MDRussell0779 said:


> scorpiodragon said:
> 
> 
> Happy New year y'all!
> Congrats Minimin!
> Hedge I agree with Fran - your daughter needs to be grounded!:winkwink:
> Urch I am so sorry things are looking so blah right now for you... :hugs: Why did they pull the funding? What happened?!
> To the Mr on the thread welcome! FWIW there have been many women on here who never got a peak and got a BFP! Does your wife temp/chart as well? That will be very helpful in knowing if she has actually ovulated. Check out https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ It is a fantastic site! Kudos to you for being there through out the process!
> As for me not muh going on - FBaby are we cycle buddies, kinda sorta this month? I am 4 DPO and nada to report... sadly I think I am already out not being able to BD due to the lovely flu and all... I have an appointment (which was suppose to be for my early scan) on Monday, I didn't cancel it, I am just hoping maybe my OBGYN will want to get the ball rolling on tests or what have you.
> Anyways hope you are all resting up well for the start of a GREAT year full of all the ClearBlues Wonders getting their damn BFP's! xxx
> 
> SD:
> 
> Thank you for the positive thoughts and feedback.
> 
> I'm going on a business trip from 1/11 through 1/15, then my wife an I are going away for a night together on 1/16 for her birthday, which is actually going to by CD40. So assuming she didn't get AF yet, which is likely whether she's pregnant or not, we're going to do a test while we're away that night and hopefully get the bfp.
> 
> She had some abdominal pains around CD12 that she has never felt before, right in the area that women usually report O pains in, so we're hoping the monitor just didn't report peak.
> 
> That being said is it possible that she did in fact O on around day 12, but still had HIGH for another 2 weeks on the CBFM? Or would it likely have dropped back to low right after she O'ed, if she did?
> 
> Lastly, where in Canada are you at?
> 
> I'm in PA, USA now, but I'm originally from Ontario. I moved here in August 2008 to be with my now wife, who is American. :)Click to expand...

Russell - Like Fran said the Clomid tends to give you many highs... Also the monitor is programmed to ask you for 10 or 20 sticks, then going back to Low, meaning if you haven't had a peak by stick # 10 it will ask for another block of 10 until you hit your peak. Most women once they see their peak regardless of the cycle day will stop feeding the monitor sticks to save some $ and feed the monitor older sticks because as soon as you get your peak, it is programmed to give you a peak and a high the following 2 days... make sense? She may have in fact ovulated on CD 12 and the monitor missed it, our fingers are crossed for ya! Nice to see a fellow Canadian here, there aren't too many :blush: I am in Montreal but have a lot of family in Toronto and the GTA. I love people who move for love! :winkwink:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Minimin said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Thanks to all you lovely ladies for your well wishes. I am still in shock and mostly disbelieving it is true.
> Tulip- dont worry about the Wifit. Start monday- I havent done anything since before the holidays either :(
> 
> 
> Now you just need to update your title to "expecting" :)Click to expand...
> 
> still a little scared to :(
> 
> Maybe after Monday???:shrug:Click to expand...

Been there! enjoy it love... when was AF due?


----------



## scorpiodragon

griffybean said:


> Hi everyone,
> Im new here and TTC, have been since june 09 when had mc. Ive been using the clear blue monitor for the past 2 months. If showed me that i actually ovulated early, days10/11. I dont check temp yet and have been relying on the monitor. My new years resolution is to chill out more and not become so obessed!!! Any tips?
> XX

Oh Griffy I wish I had an answer for you... if you ever find it I am sure all the ladies on this thread would be grateful if you shared it with us :haha:
Good luck hun and we are here is you need us!


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE]

Been there! enjoy it love... when was AF due?[/QUOTE]

yesterday so very early! lol


----------



## MDRussell0779

scorpiodragon said:


> Russell - Like Fran said the Clomid tends to give you many highs... Also the monitor is programmed to ask you for 10 or 20 sticks, then going back to Low, meaning if you haven't had a peak by stick # 10 it will ask for another block of 10 until you hit your peak. Most women once they see their peak regardless of the cycle day will stop feeding the monitor sticks to save some $ and feed the monitor older sticks because as soon as you get your peak, it is programmed to give you a peak and a high the following 2 days... make sense? She may have in fact ovulated on CD 12 and the monitor missed it, our fingers are crossed for ya! Nice to see a fellow Canadian here, there aren't too many :blush: I am in Montreal but have a lot of family in Toronto and the GTA. I love people who move for love! :winkwink:

Wow :) Thanks. I just want to make sure I'm totally clear though.

So it started asking for sticks on Day 5.. low, low, low, low, then on Day 10, she registered as High.

Day 12, she had abdominal pains, still registered as high, so if we're assuming she O'ed, the monitor missed peak.

If I understand ovulation a little, doesn't the estrogen drop off after the LH surge happens? Shouldn't the monitor then have dropped back to low?

Or, does the clomid mess the monitor up in some cases, so that it registered high for a long period of time, even if she O'ed, and even if the estrogen levels dropped after a surge it didn't detect?

Lastly, you mentioned it asks for 10 or 20 sticks and then goes back to low.. Do you mean that it goes back to low on the 20th stick? Or that it should go back to low on Day 26? Because we went back to low on Day 25, the morning that she put her last stick in it.

Thanks for any clarifications. I just want to make sure I have it all straight :)

Mitch


----------



## Leilani

Hi Mitch - you're getting there.

The monitor is designed to keep giving Highs until it detects a peak - when it will automatically give a second peak, followed by a high, followed by a low. So if it missed the peak, it will continue giving Highs until 20 sticks have been used (as in your case) then return to low. If you started putting sticks in on CD5, then CD24 is the 20th stick and CD 25 will be low.

In the instruction booklet it mentions not to use it if talking clomid, as it can give false readings - but that doesn't stop people using it! I read on another site that no matter what your monitor asks for, to wait 3 days after the last clomid does before starting to test, so if the last clomid does is taken on CD7, don't use the monitor until CD10, no matter what it is saying - however, if ovulation happens quite early in your wife's cycle - this might not be so good - and/or if she takes Clomid later than days 3-7.

Clomid increases eostrogen - which is what the monitor detects when going from low to high, which could explain prolonged Highs.

Hope this helps


----------



## MDRussell0779

Leilani said:


> Hi Mitch - you're getting there.
> 
> The monitor is designed to keep giving Highs until it detects a peak - when it will automatically give a second peak, followed by a high, followed by a low. So if it missed the peak, it will continue giving Highs until 20 sticks have been used (as in your case) then return to low. If you started putting sticks in on CD5, then CD24 is the 20th stick and CD 25 will be low.
> 
> In the instruction booklet it mentions not to use it if talking clomid, as it can give false readings - but that doesn't stop people using it! I read on another site that no matter what your monitor asks for, to wait 3 days after the last clomid does before starting to test, so if the last clomid does is taken on CD7, don't use the monitor until CD10, no matter what it is saying - however, if ovulation happens quite early in your wife's cycle - this might not be so good - and/or if she takes Clomid later than days 3-7.
> 
> Clomid increases eostrogen - which is what the monitor detects when going from low to high, which could explain prolonged Highs.
> 
> Hope this helps

Thanks!

Few things...

I got my days messed up I think. You are right, Day 24 was when she put the last stick in and that's the day that it dropped to low - not the day after. That's why I'm not sure what to make of it.. it was high from Day 10 through Day 23, then on the very last day it dropped to low.. it seems to me to be pretty random that it'd drop to low on Day 24 (last stick) after being high for so long.. that's why I was wondering if SD meant the last stick (day 24) is automatically low, or if it's day 25 (the day AFTER the last stick) that it drops back by itself.

We were on the clomid from Day 5-9, and started the monitor on the first day (day 5) as it asked. We didn't know we were supposed to wait until Day 12 to start testing.

All that being said, we don't actually _know_ when she ovulates, because, well, she doesn't. 

She's on Depakote, which keeps her from ovulating naturally. So we don't even know if she's capable of it, even with the Clomid, though her doctor seems to think it should work.

We didn't start regular OPK's until day 16, which was our mistake. We should have started those right away on Day 10 perhaps so we could get a reading aside from the monitor since it's inaccurate with Clomid. 

From day 16 through Day 23, we used the OPK's and never got a positive reading.. but that's not to say she didn't in fact ovulate on day 12 when the pains came.. so, we are either pregnant, or will have to wait till the next cycle and be smarter next time :)


----------



## Leilani

Hi Mitch - with clomid being taken on the later end of the spectrum and suspected OV on CD12 - it probably was a good thing your wife started testing straight away.

I can't help you with the last day low I'm afraid - I've never used 20 sticks - my first month I used 13 then AF came early, and the last 2 cycles I've OV'd early and only used 7 sticks.

Is your doctor not monitoring your wife on Clomid? What about blood tests to check to see if she ovulated? Kind of sounds like the Doc is only half doing their job!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Leilani said:


> Hi Mitch - with clomid being taken on the later end of the spectrum and suspected OV on CD12 - it probably was a good thing your wife started testing straight away.
> 
> I can't help you with the last day low I'm afraid - I've never used 20 sticks - my first month I used 13 then AF came early, and the last 2 cycles I've OV'd early and only used 7 sticks.
> 
> Is your doctor not monitoring your wife on Clomid? What about blood tests to check to see if she ovulated? Kind of sounds like the Doc is only half doing their job!

It was difficult with the holidays. We were away for a week in Florida, and then Christmas/New years, etc.

I suspect it will go differently next cycle if we're not positive this time around :)

Thanks!

Mitch


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Jesus Christ Sam, I'd give her such a hiding. No, she hasn't been bloody punished enough! Does she remember what she did and said? I'd have her grounded for a week for that.

hey Fran, to be honest i was so freakin mad with her and i felt like giving her a good slap but she then started saying all that about Lilly-Maye and i felt incredibly guilty and then i was talking to another friend and she made me feel even worse as she said it wqs probably my fault she had gone out and done what she had due to me being so depressed all the time about LM dying so now i am just so confused, i feel like the worst parent on the planet for even contemplating punishing her. i was so mad, matt said he hadnt seen me that mad in a long time but i just feel like a feckin shit for thinking about grounding her etc,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

hello to all my ladies and our new friend Mitch, howdy good to see a fella on here, hope you can cope with all our rantings lol,
well done to minimin!!!!whooohoooo!!!! huge congrats and just followed your casting too lol, happy 9 months to you sweetie,xxx
hi to everyone else i missed you all but my head on meltdown to be honest but..........
i have decided i am gonna kick this agoraphobia's arse this year, i had my breakdown 5 years ago and i have had it with living like this, matt joining up and i need to have my head in gear before he leaves. life for me needs to change and for the better so i began yesterday by scrubbing my kitchen from top to bottom and i did my lounge today, took down my decs and time to begin my recovery once and for all!!!!
i also got my first high today well yesterday as its now gone 1am, and i have the most excrutiating pain on my left side which is great as i dont have a tube on my right lol so we are gonna get some bd'ing in tonight and over the next few days for babymaking purposes then recreational strumping there after, now on cd 13(but really 14 as after midnight lol) and just praying i can ov before i run out of time as my cycle has shortened due to the clomid, gone from a 28-32 day cycle to 22-24 but i also upped my vit b complex to 50mg after last cycle so here's me with everything crossed that it has helped,
found out why i am going bald, i have acute telogen effluvium, everyone's hair goes through a cycle of growth then stops then shedding and the condition is where my hair has stuck in the shedding phase (which everyone gets) due to my body being in shock from LM dying and also made worse as you shed hair naturally after giving birth, apparently it will grow back but only after my body has recovered from the terrible shock so its just a waiting game meanwhile i walk round looking like uncle fooking fester for the next year or so BUT without the dirty flasher mac and light bulb lol i do however have the dark rings under the eyes due to the insomnia and the evil kids!!! oh and i have my very own IT which is really a fur ball mutated from all the hair i have lost but damn its got a mind of its own lol, joy!!
so i am now going to bed and going to indulge in a bit of "hows your father" and if matt behaves i may even let him spank my bald head lol, night night gals,xxx

ps had a couple of baileys so forgive my sense of humour!!xxx


----------



## Leilani

Sounds like things are looking positive Sam.

Perhaps your daughter's outburst has spurred you on - forcing you out in the shocking weather to get in the car and drive - if you can do that, you're halfway to doing anything. Though don't ever tell her you are in anyway thankful for her drunken behaviour!


----------



## Tulip

Good point Leilani - Sammo I forgot to congratulate you on your driving, I was so angry with madam. Well done sweetie. Also for getting your spark back - you are one special lady.


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Sounds like things are looking positive Sam.
> 
> Perhaps your daughter's outburst has spurred you on - forcing you out in the shocking weather to get in the car and drive - if you can do that, you're halfway to doing anything. Though don't ever tell her you are in anyway thankful for her drunken behaviour!

thats exactly what i thought lol made me want to go out in my car which is a noveltly for me, been so many years and i just want my life back,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Good point Leilani - Sammo I forgot to congratulate you on your driving, I was so angry with madam. Well done sweetie. Also for getting your spark back - you are one special lady.

nothin special about me hun, just trying to make my way in the world as we all are, how are you holding up?xx


----------



## Minimin

hedgewitch said:


> hello to all my ladies and our new friend Mitch, howdy good to see a fella on here, hope you can cope with all our rantings lol,
> well done to minimin!!!!whooohoooo!!!! huge congrats and just followed your casting too lol, happy 9 months to you sweetie,xxx
> hi to everyone else i missed you all but my head on meltdown to be honest but..........
> i have decided i am gonna kick this agoraphobia's arse this year, i had my breakdown 5 years ago and i have had it with living like this, matt joining up and i need to have my head in gear before he leaves. life for me needs to change and for the better so i began yesterday by scrubbing my kitchen from top to bottom and i did my lounge today, took down my decs and time to begin my recovery once and for all!!!!
> i also got my first high today well yesterday as its now gone 1am, and i have the most excrutiating pain on my left side which is great as i dont have a tube on my right lol so we are gonna get some bd'ing in tonight and over the next few days for babymaking purposes then recreational strumping there after, now on cd 13(but really 14 as after midnight lol) and just praying i can ov before i run out of time as my cycle has shortened due to the clomid, gone from a 28-32 day cycle to 22-24 but i also upped my vit b complex to 50mg after last cycle so here's me with everything crossed that it has helped,
> found out why i am going bald, i have acute telogen effluvium, everyone's hair goes through a cycle of growth then stops then shedding and the condition is where my hair has stuck in the shedding phase (which everyone gets) due to my body being in shock from LM dying and also made worse as you shed hair naturally after giving birth, apparently it will grow back but only after my body has recovered from the terrible shock so its just a waiting game meanwhile i walk round looking like uncle fooking fester for the next year or so BUT without the dirty flasher mac and light bulb lol i do however have the dark rings under the eyes due to the insomnia and the evil kids!!! oh and i have my very own IT which is really a fur ball mutated from all the hair i have lost but damn its got a mind of its own lol, joy!!
> so i am now going to bed and going to indulge in a bit of "hows your father" and if matt behaves i may even let him spank my bald head lol, night night gals,xxx
> 
> ps had a couple of baileys so forgive my sense of humour!!xxx


Love your sense of humour missy! I makes me chuckle out loud! 
Thanks for the well wishes and the casting- I am assuming this is different to the spell you sent me honey?

Congrats on getting yourself out and into gear- so to speak- It is such a big step and so proud!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Love your sense of humour missy! I makes me chuckle out loud!
> Thanks for the well wishes and the casting- I am assuming this is different to the spell you sent me honey?
> 
> Congrats on getting yourself out and into gear- so to speak- It is such a big step and so proud!

thanks hun glad i gave you a giggle, and yes the casting at the beginning of the month on the Yule moon was different from the one i did on NYE on the Blue moon,
brilliant news hunny so chuffed for you,are you feeling?xxx


----------



## Minimin

hedgewitch said:


> thanks hun glad i gave you a giggle, and yes the casting at the beginning of the month on the Yule moon was different from the one i did on NYE on the Blue moon,
> brilliant news hunny so chuffed for you,are you feeling?xxx


Ohhh I hope the news is good- I had an ectopic pregnancy back in Sept so worried it may be another. I will have to wait for bloodwork. Am feeling well - just mild niggling and tugging in lower pelvic area. But i read somewhere that it was the uterus expanding. Trying hard not to think the worst.

Its so interesting and amazing what you do, what you have been through and what you are going through. I am in awe of it. I wish there were alot more women like you in the world!- it would give young ones something to aspire too.
Ok- rant over.. amd famished... and am eating like a horse.. well more of a horse than I normally do LOL


----------



## Lamburai1703

Howdy all. I got a PEAK this morning!! Yippee! And got some strumping in last night and this morning so just have to rohypnol OH tonight and tomorrow too and we might have a chance!

Hedge - well done you. I agree with Minimin's comments above.

Minimin - If you can't pig out when you're up the duff then when can you! 

Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend?


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> Howdy all. I got a PEAK this morning!! Yippee! And got some strumping in last night and this morning so just have to rohypnol OH tonight and tomorrow too and we might have a chance!
> 
> Hedge - well done you. I agree with Minimin's comments above.
> 
> Minimin - If you can't pig out when you're up the duff then when can you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend?

ha ha ha Rohypnol :rofl: well if needs must! I should keep that one in mind. I also read somewhere :sex: during the day is also good for catching Ms Eggie. I think you should try a little lunchtime lurrvvvveeeee!

Enjoy your weekend and happy BDing- here's to Peaks!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well now I am worried about overdoing the BDing - does it just mean there are less swimmers than normal if you have more than once a day?


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> Well now I am worried about overdoing the BDing - does it just mean there are less swimmers than normal if you have more than once a day?

I also worried about that- but went ahead an :sex: everyday. I think I read somewhere it takes three months to make so I am sure DH/OH has a good stash! I did actually ban my man from self-:sex: AT ALL! I said I wanted 'fresh' supplies!

as you are about Peak time I would keep going- make sure you get as many little "spermy: in with a chance. We only need one babe!


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> nothin special about me hun, just trying to make my way in the world as we all are, how are you holding up?xx

I'm alright - Distracted today by this ******* fox that nearly got my chookies. One has lost all her tail feathers, the rest are beside themselves with fear. He's been round three times today - K really is on the warpath.
xx


----------



## Clara85

Lamburai1703 said:


> Howdy all. I got a PEAK this morning!! Yippee! And got some strumping in last night and this morning so just have to rohypnol OH tonight and tomorrow too and we might have a chance!
> 
> Hedge - well done you. I agree with Minimin's comments above.
> 
> Minimin - If you can't pig out when you're up the duff then when can you!
> 
> Hope everyone else is well and enjoying the weekend?

Congrats Lamburai on the peak & getting lots of bd'ing in!!! what cd was that for you?? Fingers crossed :happydance:


----------



## brillbride

hi girls --got my 1st ever peak today using the CBFM on cd 14 so im so so happy as i didnt get one last month--(1st time using it) anyhows also got a smiley on the CBD and got a positive on the IC's....so im going to have to do loads of BD'ing---already have this morn and yesterday so im hoping --fingers crossed


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well done Brillbride! Happy BDing!


----------



## Minimin

Happy Baby DancingBrillbride :)


----------



## brillbride

girls im so so happy as had a MC in october--really want to get on with things again----already BD this morn--think we will tonight again and BD 2mor and the next day as well---to be on the safe side..xx


----------



## Tulip

You go girl! :happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey all, 
Just popping on to say :wave: Nothing to report here... Mitch looks like the girls answered you questions! I didn't know that you shouldn't use the monitor on cetain days while taking clomid?! Fran do you do that too?
Just put all the Christmas decorations away for another year...


----------



## tortoise

Evening ladies
anyone else suffering from back to work blues....?
just checked in and blimey the thread has been busy. super exciting that we have our first (?) man joining us. well done you MD for being so involved! what a hero. looks kike you've been given some super advice by the lovely gyals.

well after two recent BFPs who is next for testing? I'll be testing on about 14th Jan. Lambs (woohoo for your peak by the way) I guess you're testing shortly after that? Fran when are you?

Urchin -sorry that your news isn't good. I'm sure you've heard it all before but I really think you need to keep positive. You know that you can conceive so a few months shouldn't be the end of the world. We'll all be crossing fingers that the medical stuff goes ok for you.

Minimim - good luck tomorrow! what time is your appointment? let us know your news asap!!

Tulip - just paid a visit to your journal. bless you you're a brave and sweet lady. hugs xx

Moggy - hope all is well your end. Does the little chap know yet?

ahhh must get back to working out ideas to avoid work tomorrow. let it snow let it snow let it snow....


----------



## moggymay

Little mogster is a bit young to understand so we are waiting til we have the scan and taking him along to see on the screen. 

Bit nervous this weekend as have felt sooo ill and tired and sick and a good friend of ours who found out she was expecting twins has lost one of them, apparently the body absorbs the passed twin but now paranoid bout everything being ok with lil B. 

Got my booking appt with MW on tuesday so hoping to hear scan date soon, has to be at least another fortnight though cos we are having the Nuchal Scan - our hospital now does them for free but aims to get you in at 12.3 so that they have the best view etc and chances of getting measurements etc first try. 

Remember being so excited with lil mogster but am so scared with this one, think last years MC is affecting me more now than it did when it happened, kind of dealt with it fairly easily at the time as had lil mogster to focus on but now am just praying all is well and that we see him/her bouncing around in there.

All sounding very positive on here at the moment and that is a great pick me up when I come on, lots of BDing for Lambs and Wii-ing for the rest of us. Hope all in 2ww are doing ok, am off to read lil mogster a story before he goes to bed, OH has done bathtime to give me a rest. He is going away tomorrow and dreading how will cope on my own with lil man as have been soooo desperately tired anduninterested in food. hopefully the MW will have some helpful advice....

:hugs: and :dust: to all xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> Hey all,
> Just popping on to say :wave: Nothing to report here... Mitch looks like the girls answered you questions! I didn't know that you shouldn't use the monitor on cetain days while taking clomid?! Fran do you do that too?
> Just put all the Christmas decorations away for another year...

No, I just use the monitor as normal from CD9 when it tells me to. I get Highs for a while but the Peaks seems to be reliable.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Hello Everyone! I went to Disneyland the other day and was having horrible cramps like my AF was coming. My period was due. Two days later still no period. This morning out of the blue I got a BFP. It just does not feel right yet. My breasts do not hurt like my last pregnancy. The only symptoms I have are cramping, constipation and headache. My last AF was 12/3/09. Hopefully this one sticks. My other pregnancy ended after 6 weeks with a mmc. I wish I had more pregnancy symptoms. Happy New Year and baby dust to all of you! I will keep you updated about this one sticking or not! 

This month is the month I had the most highs on my CBFM before my peaks. My peaks also came later than usual. I have been using the monitor for three cycles.


----------



## Leilani

scorpiodragon said:


> Hey all,
> Just popping on to say :wave: Nothing to report here... Mitch looks like the girls answered you questions! I didn't know that you shouldn't use the monitor on cetain days while taking clomid?! Fran do you do that too?
> Just put all the Christmas decorations away for another year...

It was more of an advisory, as clomid increases the estrogen, I think it was mainly so you don't get exhausted from all the BD with the extra highs. I read thin on an American forum site with a CBFM section which is moderated/run by a very knowledgable CBFM user. Can I post it on here?


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone and happy new year to you all! 

Firstly congrats to our BFPs - Piperette, Minimim and hopeful :happydance: Minimim - FX'd for you for your docs appt today.

And welcome to all our newbies!! :flower:

Unfortunately AF got me a few hours after my last post and I am now more confused than ever! Firstly - as far as I know I have always had a 11-12 day luteal phase, but this time according to the CBFM it was 14 days. 

Now I have really confused myself as due to travelling/different time zones etc I forgot to press the M button until CD8 (set it to CD5). This means I POAS for first time on CD9 and it was a high - and it has been high ever since (now CD13) ..... despite getting peaks on CD11 for last cycles. This would be fine, but by looking at the sticks (I know we're not supposed to analyse the lines but anyway), it looks like I am actually passed my peak, as the lh line is getting lighter (practically disappeared today), whereas both lines were almost equal on CD9 (as they usually are on my peak days).

Do you think perhaps I OV'd on CD8 or 9? This would really throw off what I believed about my LP....... But I have always been slightly concerned that I usually get EWCM around CD 6-7 so perhaps I actually OV really early???? But then the last 2 cycles CBFM has put me OVing at CD12.

Perhaps the travelling has just thrown me off? Anyway, I think I will just re-set the CBFM next cycle. As I've only used it for 3 cycles and by pressing the M late I have managed to mess up the last 2!

Aaaaaahhhhhhh so confusing :dohh:


----------



## Minimin

Leilani- it would be interesting to see what a CBFM user says Can you send the link?
Happy Daze! Thanks for the well wishes! I had my last cycle full of highs and no peaks (cycle 2 of using CBFM) and this cycle it seemed to have gone back to normal. I did miss pressing 'm' for a day so it is showing me as CD32 when I am CD33.:dohh:

Well I am going to vent now!!!!

As you guys may or may not know-
I am about four days late for AF- I am on 16dpo today. I tested dpo 9, 12, & 14 of which the latter two gave me faint positives. When I went to the nurse on 12dpo she tested and got a BFN. As I wasnt late for AF (AF due 14dpo) she said to return today-which I did and again she has a BFN at 16dpo. I was expecting to be monitored as I am at risk of another ectopic and instead was told to come back next week!!! Surely this is not the way to monitor and Ectopic pregnancy sufferer? I will be about 5w3d then. I started to spot bleed and then proper bleed by this time the last time with my ectopic so I am wondering if this is what they are waiting to see happens? What is the normal protocol now? Has anyone else had this happen? 

Also can my hCG be so low that it is isnt detect at 4w 3d and still be a health viable pregnancy. This has too many hallmarks of m ectopic and it is so hard to keep it all together and not worry. I would have thought- and partly was given the impression I would be closely monitored as soon as I was late for AF- despite me having faint positives last week I was sent away- told to come back next week and referred then. Now they tell me to go back a week later?????

On another note:
I have only used superdrug tests to test at home- I have some digital Clear Blue ones but am holding out on using them as it seems pointless if the Doc/Nurse are going to wait until their brand gives a positive. Also I am wondering as my Doc was the one who sent me for bloods first when I last was pregnant with the EP. I dont want to Pee anyone off (namely the nurse- she is lovely) but shall I just make an appointment to see the Doctor on Monday morning rather than the nurse?

Too boot, I am not really feeling any symptoms now- No sore boobs- slight on the edges but think that is the underwiring in my bra- I dont have weird tastes, twinges and tweaks are getting less and I am sleeping less at night- Could I know be going through a chemical/mmc and hence the nurse' test was negative. I havent done a hpt as yet today and mow FMU has gone-(nurse) so will wait until tomorrow if I do one. Starting to think it is probably best to wait it out and not poas anymore. Have any of you ladies had a healthy happy pregnancy with no symptoms at around 4w???

So I am no where nearer or clearer in knowing what is going on?????????
If you can help or have any idea what I should do please help.

Thanks ladies- I feel better for having ranted a little.:blush:

Minimin


----------



## moggymay

Min - when i was pregant with mogster I had no symptoms of pregnancy to speak of, no nausea no cramps no funny tastes - besides the sponge craving from around 10 weeks to the end - in fact I wouldnt have known i was preggers had I not missed AF and done a test. No symptoms is not a reason to worry, many folks cant get +ve on docs tests early, doesnt mean anything, maybe get one of your superdrug tests out and poas to put your mind at rest. Dont panic just rest up and relax. If the docs arent worried you shouldnt be either - if you have any more worries ring your local EPU and see what they say :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Our brains are cruel, aren't they? I dreamed I got my BFP. It wasn't a weird dream with weird things happening, I just did a test and a positive line came up. I dreamed I told Alex and he was very happy, and then later I took pictures of the test to show you guys!

And then I woke up. And did a test. And it was negative.

Of course it was. At a guess, I am 5 or 6 DPO. Much too early. Ho hum.


----------



## tortoise

Hi Minimin

I'm so sorry you're worrying love. I'm afraid I can't really help on the technical symptom part - having never been through it myself. But I do think that you have a right to ask for a bit more support from your doctor than you're getting. Is there a nice GP at the practice who you can make an appt with and explain your worries? Can you take your positive tests with you to show them?

It must be really traumatic for you - thinking of you and sending lots of hugs

xxx


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. Our brains are cruel, aren't they? I dreamed I got my BFP. It wasn't a weird dream with weird things happening, I just did a test and a positive line came up. I dreamed I told Alex and he was very happy, and then later I took pictures of the test to show you guys!
> 
> And then I woke up. And did a test. And it was negative.
> 
> Of course it was. At a guess, I am 5 or 6 DPO. Much too early. Ho hum.

If I didn't know that all this PMA nonsense annoys you I'd say maybe it's a good sign from your sub conscious!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Minimin - I would ring and make a drs appointment, or phone the EPU direct and ask for their advice. I would also take the next +ve test you do with you to the drs. I got a +ve on a digi at 12DPO so maybe try it? Perhaps the drs ones are just a bit rubbish? Fingers crossed for you poppet.

Fran - Dreams are weird aren't they - looks like you'll have to wait another week to see if there was any truth in it. Best of luck though.

I got my second peak today so will be in the 2ww as of tomorrow. Already dreading it and would like to sleep through it if this can arranged somehow?


----------



## Tomo

Happy New Year & Morning All! 
Back at work today and feel like I'm coming down with a cold, just in time for ovulation! I've hopefully managed to attach my new FF chart, my temps seem to be a bit up and down, but I have been a bit rubbish at taking them at the same time every morning over the holidays. Hopefully it'll get a bit better now I'm back at work. I haven't done the complete course on FF yet, but does anyone know what it means when the dots marking a daily temp aren't blue (ie clear?) - as in my cd7, 8 &9? Is that it thinks it might be the ovulation temp rise? 

I would agree with the other ladies Minimin, Call your doc and ask for some advice on this especially if you're feeling a bit anxious because of previous ectopic.

Good luck all- 2010 feels like a good positive year to me. Fingers crossed for us all.


----------



## moggymay

OMG - did you see the Hedgewitch thread? Sam had a heart attack and is in hospital. Brought on by stress the docs reckon.

Thinking of you and yours Sam :hugs:


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi all:

Just a little update.

Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?

Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?


----------



## debgreasby

moggymay said:


> OMG - did you see the Hedgewitch thread? Sam had a heart attack and is in hospital. Brought on by stress the docs reckon.
> 
> Thinking of you and yours Sam :hugs:

When did this happen? Where's the thread?


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> OMG - did you see the Hedgewitch thread? Sam had a heart attack and is in hospital. Brought on by stress the docs reckon.
> 
> Thinking of you and yours Sam :hugs:

WTF??? I was only talking to her the other day. I have to find this thread. Oh, and give her daughter a good slapping.


----------



## moggymay

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/203144-hedgewitch-fertility-spell-support-thread-349.html
page 349 she is apparently coming home today but under strict instructions to rest.


----------



## Tulip

Samantha!! About time you started taking care of yourself young lady! Honestly.....


----------



## Tulip

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Just a little update.
> 
> Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?

Sorry Mitch, almost lost you there in the panic.
Could be implantation pains - though I had the pain you described twice before, but it wasn't a pregnancy either time. When I *did* get pregnant I had no pains (until baby/uterus started growing).

I don't think post-conception CM 'should' be anything in particular, but some ladies report higher levels of creamy CM. Or a day or two of what appears to be fertile CM, which can cause confusion.

Hope this helps!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Tulip said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> Just a little update.
> 
> Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?
> 
> Sorry Mitch, almost lost you there in the panic.
> Could be implantation pains - though I had the pain you described twice before, but it wasn't a pregnancy either time. When I *did* get pregnant I had no pains (until baby/uterus started growing).
> 
> I don't think post-conception CM 'should' be anything in particular, but some ladies report higher levels of creamy CM. Or a day or two of what appears to be fertile CM, which can cause confusion.
> 
> Hope this helps!Click to expand...

No worries :)

Yeah this discharge was white/creamy and slippery (versus sticky)

We're starting to think she ovulated in the last couple of days. Figures the CBFM stopped testing on day 24 :| We're at day 28 now. How soon do implantation pains come?

Though we've been DTD anyway.. just because, so even if she did O after the monitor stopped testing, we'd still have caught it.


----------



## Tulip

Good lad ;)

Implantation is usually 7-10 days after OV. Though I'm convinced my angel implanted at 5dpo (I had a temp drop for a single day) so could go a couple of days either way.


----------



## MDRussell0779

Tulip said:


> Good lad ;)
> 
> Implantation is usually 7-10 days after OV. Though I'm convinced my angel implanted at 5dpo (I had a temp drop for a single day) so could go a couple of days either way.

Thanks :) We're waiting to CD40 to do a test.. so I'll keep you all posted.

Mitch


----------



## hopeful 39er

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Just a little update.
> 
> Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?


Hello,
I had weird crampy pains at 13dpo and had my BFP at 15dpo. I did not test the other days because I in no way thought I was pregnant. I had cramps starting at 3 or 4 days dpo. (not bad just subtle) My Cm became less clear and more white right after ovulation. Good luck


----------



## Tulip

Hopeful, forgot to say - congratulations! The Wonders are on a roll.... speaking of which are we still updating the Cheese Roll? *goes off to hunt for it...*


----------



## Tulip

Here it is!
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AmoHvxhOli7tdG1nNklqM1lBMWhpMjRhdm1hVnlnZ3c&hl=en

Took me forever to find it... quite emotional reading all the old posts, Lily and Modo having traumas with their CBFMs etc - those that will soon see their babies, those that got a BFP and lost it and have come back, and those still here waiting for that magical spermy and a decent LP.

You lot are quite a special bunch xx


----------



## hedgewitch

hellooo gals how are we all? i am home now tucked up on the sofa with my laptop gosh i missed it hehe, got told off by nurses last night for using my phone whilst on a heart trace monitor!! still i am fine and thankyou for thinking of me , so now on strict bed rest for the next few days and have to go have more tests, i have had a heart attack which i am completely stumped about, i was thinking it may have just been angina but my tests confirm the worst, it is made worse by the Graves disease and that has sent my heart into irregular pattern and i was so stressed with the girls fighting that i errupted and bang!!
so once again i managed to ruin dinner lol i am scared shitless and need to change some things in my life although alot of this has apparently come from being pg and all the stress there with the hospital and then obviously with losing her has added a bit more and then christmas and new year just topped it all off and made it happen. i am like 8 stone and have extremely high cholesterol due to the PCOS believe it or not and that in turn has caused atherosclerosis and narrowed my arteries and made it hard for the blood to get through and when i errupted my heart went into arrhythmia and the blood couldnt get in and i had a heart attack, only mild though so there is some good news although the doctor didnt find that too amusing when i said it! all the stress of fighting with matt and everything has just made it happen so now i have to stop all the stress which should be fun in this house lol, as already within 20 mins of me being home i was playing referee with my darling daughter again and guess what had to have the doc on the phone threatening to bring me back in, her answer(daughter)........well i hope you drop down dead!! charming. and that was because i asked her to go shop to get me some bread and soup so i could eat,
so apart from all that i am ok just terrified everytime my heart rate increases. 
on a more pleasant note i got my peak this morning yey although i can't do anything with it now so proper pissed off about that,
how are we all anyway? still at -5 here and has been all day and its freezing cold, so got my woolly bed socks on in my pj's and lounging on the sofa lol starving to death,xxx


----------



## lili24

MDRussell0779 said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Russell as the others said, several ladies have got their BFP without a peak - lili24 is one of them and she is sailing through second tri. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Now that is encouraging :)
> 
> lili24 - If you're out there, I'd love to hear more about your experience :)
> 
> MitchClick to expand...

This is correct Mitch.. I did not get a peak at all on my monitor during the cycle we concieved! 

Best of luck!! 

:hugs: Tulip :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi all:
> 
> Just a little update.
> 
> Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?

Hi Mitch. I have only ever had creamy cm in early pregnancy, compared to very dry/sticky when not. I never experienced any stomach pains to be honest - only mild backache similar to when AF is due. Good luck with the test though and let us know!

Hedge - Shocked and sorry to hear of your heart attack. I hope you manage to get some well-needed peace and relaxation.


----------



## MDRussell0779

lili24 said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> Don't worry Russell as the others said, several ladies have got their BFP without a peak - lili24 is one of them and she is sailing through second tri. Best of luck to you.
> 
> Now that is encouraging :)
> 
> lili24 - If you're out there, I'd love to hear more about your experience :)
> 
> MitchClick to expand...
> 
> This is correct Mitch.. I did not get a peak at all on my monitor during the cycle we concieved!
> 
> Best of luck!!
> 
> :hugs: Tulip :hugs:Click to expand...

Can you tell me a bit more about how long your monitor read "high", ie what days it started/ended? 

And did you experience any symptoms of ovulation?


----------



## MDRussell0779

Lamburai1703 said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all:
> 
> Just a little update.
> 
> Today, my wife is having some weird pains in her stomach that she really doesn't recognize. They're crampy pains, not upset stomach type pains. Is this a possible sign of pregnancy?
> 
> Also, can someone tell me what CM should be like after conception?
> 
> Hi Mitch. I have only ever had creamy cm in early pregnancy, compared to very dry/sticky when not. I never experienced any stomach pains to be honest - only mild backache similar to when AF is due. Good luck with the test though and let us know!
> 
> Hedge - Shocked and sorry to hear of your heart attack. I hope you manage to get some well-needed peace and relaxation.Click to expand...

Thanks for the feedback. It's very interesting, because now not only has she had the creamy CM, she has had the pains, and she's now upstairs in bed with a terrible headache. She said the last time she had a headache like this was in the two first weeks when she was pregnant with her son (he was conceived via IVF). We're hoping to not have to do IVF again :)

Then again, all of this could just be AF coming.. who knows. The waiting is brutal!

Mitch


----------



## Leilani

Hi Sam - I'm glad you can still keep on smiling even though you are having a shit time of it just now. 

That daughter of yours needs a kick up the backside! Have you suggested she goes out and finds her own place to live if she finds living at home so horrible? Can Matt have a word with her?

Any chance Matt can make a deposit in the Bank of Sam this evening withough you doing anything?


----------



## hedgewitch

lol hey hun, yeah thinking we are going to be naughty and try, he suggested spooning sorry if tmi, gosh seems a shame to waste it lol i got my peak!!!:happydance: problem is how do i lie there like a slab of meat and not get my heart rate up lol:winkwink:

yeah daughter needs something, she has been at it all bloody night again so matt has told her if she carries on he will give her a slap, i hate it though ya know threatening her like that but she really is pushing the limits at the min, he says thats part of the problem as i never smacked them but as i was at the extreme end of it as a kid i am so against it. just so confused as to what to do but i have had the doc here again and have to go in for another trace tomorrow as she just keeps winding it and i get so stressed with it all, i had to go upstairs out of the way earlier as i just couldn't sit in the same room as her as she was being so vile, this time cos she has lost her school tie and that resulted in the whole house being in uproar again, gosh she is hard work at the moment, wish i knew how to deal with this, now my 12 year old has decided she is going to retaliate and they are like two alley cats going at it!! so damn miserable with all this,:cry: sorry to whine,xxx


----------



## lili24

Mitch it was my second cycle with the monitor and it started to ask for sticks on CD9. I got 7 days of highs starting on CD21. It went back to low on CD28 and that was the last stick. 

I didn't have any signs of ovulation. I tested on CD40 because of really creamy CM but I thought AF was coming because I was also having strange cramps.

Good luck!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

Congrats hopeful! Wow 3 BFP's in 2010 for the CB wonders and it is only January 4th!
Sam glad to hear you are home... take care of yourself, tell Matt to deal with the kids and wait on you :winkwink: I think your daughter needs to sit down and talk with someone, sounds like she is having a hard time with everything that has happened. Either that or bootcamp!
Minimin Have you done any other tests yourself recently? 

As for me I went to the Dr. today and I have been told I can't TTC for at least 2 cycles... :cry: give my body a rest... since I have had a few early losses back to back etc. She has written me and DH up for a bunch of blood tests, so we are going tomorrow, and should have some of the results within a few weeks... she didn't circle FSH, day 21 tests and a few other I feel I should have, I may just circle them myself so I get all bases covered and maybe she'll think she forgot to write that in my file LOL I dunno... So I am partially depressed that I may not even have the chance to have a 2010 baby, but part of me is happy that I am at least getting somewhere with some answers... 

Anyways going to go get supper finished up, I will check in later...

Moggy can't wait to hear about your appointment!

Oh yeah I forgot to mention I am currently (according to CBFM) 6 DPO and she said I have 2 eggs that are almost ready?! says my cycle is probably now all messed up due to the loss etc. UGH! - so I am pretty sure there is no way I am preggo this month!

xxx


----------



## Leilani

Just read over on the fertility spell thread that Sam has been rushed back into hospital, as she couldn't breathe and collapsed :(. She was able to send a text to one of the girls on that thread though.

If I were close by I'd love to go and give her oldest daughter a good shake, she is not helping matters - grrr.


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

well after alot of good feedback - i have just brought a cb digital and going to try it out this month instead of using those silly opk sticks. also going to try and temp as well ( see if i can get the hang of it)


----------



## hopeful 39er

MrsCrabsticke said:


> well after alot of good feedback - i have just brought a cb digital and going to try it out this month instead of using those silly opk sticks. also going to try and temp as well ( see if i can get the hang of it)

Good idea about getting the cb monitor. I got my bfp after 3 cycles. Let's just hope it sticks. Good luck


----------



## hopeful 39er

Leilani said:


> Just read over on the fertility spell thread that Sam has been rushed back into hospital, as she couldn't breathe and collapsed :(. She was able to send a text to one of the girls on that thread though.
> 
> If I were close by I'd love to go and give her oldest daughter a good shake, she is not helping matters - grrr.

I would go with you...


----------



## hopeful 39er

brillbride said:


> girls im so so happy as had a MC in october--really want to get on with things again----already BD this morn--think we will tonight again and BD 2mor and the next day as well---to be on the safe side..xx

I had my mc in sept. Happy BD. I used the cb monitor for 3 cycles and got my bfp yesterday. wow you make me tired just reading about all the bding :happydance:


----------



## Leilani

Minimin said:


> Leilani- it would be interesting to see what a CBFM user says Can you send the link?
> 
> Too boot, I am not really feeling any symptoms now- No sore boobs- slight on the edges but think that is the underwiring in my bra

Here's the message from the User Group Leader (sounds like Girl Guides!!): CBFM Users Group

As for the bra thing - maybe you are feeling your under-wiring because your boob are a bit bigger than normal!!

FX - and make that appointment direct with your GP

P.S. Am experimenting with tickers - which do you prefer? I like the image in the top one, but the detail in the bottom one - I also think the OV indicator looks a bit like a mexican with a boner!!


----------



## Tulip

Leilani said:


> P.S. Am experimenting with tickers - which do you prefer? I like the image in the top one, but the detail in the bottom one - I also think the OV indicator looks a bit like a mexican with a boner!!

:rofl: Classic!! The top one is pretty, but I'm also a sucker for detail and prefer the bottom one...


----------



## Megg33k

Just wanted to drop in and say congrats to the new :bfp:s in here! I've given up on my little white friend... He never gave me Peaks anyway. So, I'm back to normal OPKs, but it doesn't mean I don't love you girls all the same! :hugs: Sorry I've been gone for so long... it just... happened. My siggy tells it all really. Hoping for good news soon... again.

Heard about Sam. I'm in pieces about it! :( Joining all of you hunting down her daughters. Grrrr!


----------



## tortoise

Morning everyone
Megg - good to see you on here. hope you're doing well and fingers crossed for a BFP soon. 

Lelani - I think I prefer the pretty top one! 

Sam - if you're reading this - hope you're feeling a bit better. You poor thing... Can you take yourself away somewhere for a few days once you're out for some R&R away from the kids?

Scorps - sorry that things are getting complicated for you. I hope you get the answers you need soon.

Hopeful 39-er - big up congrats - so excited for you.

Minimim - have you tested again this morning?

Lambs -you must be in 2ww now right? Did you get enough BD-ing in?

Moggy - how did your appointment go?

As for me I'm 6DPO. Is this too early for symptoms? According to my hubby I'm the world's biggest hypochondriac so amd already convincing myself that I'm nauseous. Also felt some pains on left had side this morning. Not going to test until at least 14th jan though as I have such an irregular cycle. 

Hoping for snow in London today!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi megg! Nice to see you back.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Leilani - I prefer the detail of the bottom one.

Scorpio - I would definitely circle those tests on the form - I was tempted to do it on mine so let me know if it fools them!

Hopeful 39er - woop woop! Congratulations!

Tortoise - I am 1dpo so DEFINITELY too early for symptoms! We bd'd twice the high before peak, once the morning of peak 1, once the morning of peak 2, and may try and rohypnol the OH before bed. Might be hard as he is on early shifts again and then playing football tonight so will be pooped!

I have gone back the the gym with a vengeance this week. Did a good workout yesterday, spinning this morning before work, and the might even drag myself to running club this evening. Trying to take my mind off the 2ww as I think, statistically, it is likely I will be disappointed!


----------



## moggymay

Hi all:hi:

Sounds like a plan Scorps - besides even if you get the results and she isnt expecting them surely all info is helpful to resolving why the early losses keep reoccuring. Still think you can have a 2010 :bfp: and have lots crossed that you do :hugs:

Meg - glad to see you back, no testing for another week though if you can hold out....

Booking went ok this AM, havent yet told anyone except friend in SA who is guaranteed not to come into contact with anyone I know and about ten minutes after the midwife arrived a friend of mine who just had her second baby turned up to just drop in, managed to get rid of her withouth her sussing MW was here but then MW took BP and it was high - durr wonder why! She has now said I must see a consultant to confirm I dont need monitoring for high BP/BMI - humph. GP did this already but she says her hands are tied once the reading goes into my notes.

Got scan date through for 21 Jan so two and a half more weeks to go and will be 12.5 then so very good for nuchal measuring etc. Just have to hope OH gets back from the states in time, he is due to land Thursday but not yet confirmed flights....

Cant wait to see little B, mogster is running me ragged so need a distraction for him! OH is away at the moment and mogster had me up last night every hour or so, am knackered today but OH due back by 9pm which means he will get up tongiht if needs be...hopefully mogster will sleep thru.....

How goes the new regime Fran? Hope it is coming together for you, spoke with our FS a while back and they are happy to refer between 30 and 35 BMI if the trend of weight is downwards, and is keeping going down. So hard cos sometimes fertility issues show themselves in weight gain etc and often it is not you but the condition causing the problem. Had a craving for beef wellington last night but settled for marmite crisps! lol

Everyone else hope you are happy and well, catch up with you soon.

Sam we are all thinking of you and willing your daughter to get her arse in gear :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
a quick one to up date ya all-After my nurse' yesterday I called the Docs today and for some reason the receptionists didnt answer and it was the actual Doctor. I spoke to her and said I had an ectopi previously and was late for and had with the nurse twice and not at home. She didnt even bother asking me to come in. Said there will be a referral for bloodwork at the reception desk and to come and get it. So! I had to leg it back home-(the other side of London) Well legged it home, got the form and then to the hospital to get bloods done. Just made it in for today so I should get the results tomorrow. Fxd crossed please!

I didnt do any tests today as I wasnt at home but have purchased some diggi's- not sure whether I am going to test tomorrow morning with FMU or wait until we get the Docs report on my bloods! eek I am so scared right now.
Thanks for all the advice and reassurance ladies- :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thats great news. Let us know the results as soon as you know won't you? I'll be thinking of you.


----------



## moggymay

fingers crossed all works out Min :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Fingers crossed for your results Min! xx


----------



## tortoise

hey that's good news Minimim. Well done for the perserverance! Let us know your results xxx


----------



## KnitWit

Hello girls, Im taking some time out from BnB. Finding it hard to cope with the whole TTC thing right now. Three work friends announced they were pregnant in the space of three days. I'll be back when i've got my head together again.

I wish you all well and I truly hope you get your BFP's soon.


----------



## Tulip

I know the feeling well knitwit. Take time to clear your head - looking forward to seeing you back here with a sparkky BFP xx


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi Everyone:

Question - should we reset my wife's monitor on her next cycle?

Here's how it's been used:

Cycle 1 - no clomid, all lows, 55 days.
Cycle 2 - clomid days 5-9, highs from day 10 through 23, low on day 24

If we assume she's not + this month, and have to do another round of clomid, should we reset it on CD1 so it's all new readings with the next round of clomid? or should we leave it be since she's had a cycle with it already?

Thanks
Mitch


----------



## Leilani

Hi Mitch - after my first cycle with the monitor - which was all highs, I did a hard re-set as I decided that it wasn't a typical cycle, so there was no harm in it forgetting it ever happenned!

Did you read through the message I linked to earlier - the forum has quite a bit of advice for CBFM and Clomid users.


----------



## Leilani

What's with the double post B'nB?


----------



## MDRussell0779

Leilani said:


> Hi Mitch - after my first cycle with the monitor - which was all highs, I did a hard re-set as I decided that it wasn't a typical cycle, so there was no harm in it forgetting it ever happenned!
> 
> Did you read through the message I linked to earlier - the forum has quite a bit of advice for CBFM and Clomid users.

Hmm. I can't seem to find it. I've been reading all of the messages but I must have missed the link you posted :(


----------



## hedgewitch

Leilani said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Leilani- it would be interesting to see what a CBFM user says Can you send the link?
> 
> Too boot, I am not really feeling any symptoms now- No sore boobs- slight on the edges but think that is the underwiring in my bra
> 
> Here's the message from the User Group Leader (sounds like Girl Guides!!): CBFM Users Group
> 
> As for the bra thing - maybe you are feeling your under-wiring because your boob are a bit bigger than normal!!
> 
> FX - and make that appointment direct with your GP
> 
> P.S. Am experimenting with tickers - which do you prefer? I like the image in the top one, but the detail in the bottom one - I also think the OV indicator looks a bit like a mexican with a boner!!Click to expand...




MDRussell0779 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mitch - after my first cycle with the monitor - which was all highs, I did a hard re-set as I decided that it wasn't a typical cycle, so there was no harm in it forgetting it ever happenned!
> 
> Did you read through the message I linked to earlier - the forum has quite a bit of advice for CBFM and Clomid users.
> 
> Hmm. I can't seem to find it. I've been reading all of the messages but I must have missed the link you posted :(Click to expand...

Mitch not sure but think this is the post above,x


----------



## MDRussell0779

hedgewitch said:


> Mitch not sure but think this is the post above,x

Thanks :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning poppets.

So I estimate my period is due this Friday, which will be CD29. I did a IC test this morning and it was negative. EXCEPT that if you half-close your eyes and hold it a certain way in the bright bathroom light I can see the world's faintest shadow of a line. But don't get excited, I think it's just where a line *would* be if I were pregnant. You can't see it in any other light, you wouldn't see it if I were to take a photo, and it's gone now. So it's nothing. An evap line. I'll test again tomorrow.

And I am now carrying around my leaflet with the number to call when my period starts so I can book the HSG within 7 days. I've decided to use my CBFM for the next cycle since the doctor said that following the HSG you have a higher chance of getting pregnant that month since you've been "flushed out". Nice.


----------



## moggymay

getting excited for you Fran - if HSG is anything to go by you WILL be a 2010 Mummy :yipee:


----------



## Leilani

Like flushing the loo once the plumber's been - always a good feeling when everything gets sucked away!!


----------



## moggymay

Leilani said:


> Like flushing the loo once the plumber's been - always a good feeling when everything gets sucked away!!

thats a fab way to put it - so true :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh yeah, someone asked how my no drinking/diet is going - today is day 6 and it's fine :) The no drinking is much easier this year than it has been in previous years since I'm used to it through TTC. Ask me again how I feel at the end of the month ;)

I've not shifted any weight yet but since my period is due that's ok. I've been sticking to my calories and done the wii fit 4 days out of 5. I want to have lost minimum 10lbs by Feb 24th, which is a perfectly achievable goal.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Leilani said:


> Like flushing the loo once the plumber's been - always a good feeling when everything gets sucked away!!

That's me, the toilet awaiting a plumber ;)


----------



## Tomo

Morning all!

Well done on the no drinking/losing weight Fran! Me and Mr Tomo are trying to cut down on the booze too, it's a good time of year to do it though as most people seem to be on some kind of detox or other. 

Cd 12 today and still high on CBFM. Should peak tomorrow if I follow the pattern of my previous two cycles. I'm taking Robitussin aswell as EPO this month in the hope of getting some of this elusive EWCM. Anyone else used this before?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. 

Fran - well done on the calorie counting. I am trying not to drink this month as, having filled in a form when I registered with a new doctors, it seems I am an alcoholic. My argument is its not binge drinking if you do it every day!

Tomo - I've not used robitussin so let me know if it works please? Which one did you buy? I was considering getting some but didn't want to buy the wrong one as I know there are different types.


----------



## zero7

Hello ladies :flower:

Happy new year and congrats to the ladies with BFP's :happydance:

Hope the rest of you are all well too.

Quickie question.....Can anyone tell me how I get an HSG done please, as in, can I just get it done through the doctor booking me in for one or do I have to be referred to a fertility specialist first?? 

I need to know (for my own sanity) if my remaining tube is blocked so would like one done asap!!

Thanks in advance of any replies!! xx


----------



## fluffyblue

Hi all hope you are all well just popping on as I know some ladies on here are going thro loss/MC testing etc

Had my 2nd appointment today just seeking some opinions...

Chromosomes all normal, im karotype 46xx and hubby 46xy which is 100% normal.

Infection tests normal.

Senior Consultant doubts very much whether I have a mis-shaped uterus due to carrying two children 32+ weeks

Immune bloods still showing very slightly week lupus antibodies 

So none the wiser except looks at this moment like clotting is an issue - what do you reckon??

Have had full set of immune bloods taken again and things like iron, sugar etc as she said these can change quite quickly, apparently I had a bit of excess protein in my bloods during the ectopic.

Have to go back and see consultant again on 10th February to discuss future management of pregnancies and further testing. Dont think they gonna give me a HSG as I have conceived 8 times !

Im due at Fertility Clinic on 11th Feb to so hopefully will get my progesterone and HCG shots post ovulation which has been recommended 

I have to have CD2 and CD21 bloods repeated to check ovulation as well.

So what do you reckon - good news or nothing news??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Fluffyblue - I'm afraid I don't have any expeience of miscarriage so can't offer you an opinion or advice, but I wish you luck with your clinic appt.



zero7 said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Happy new year and congrats to the ladies with BFP's :happydance:
> 
> Hope the rest of you are all well too.
> 
> Quickie question.....Can anyone tell me how I get an HSG done please, as in, can I just get it done through the doctor booking me in for one or do I have to be referred to a fertility specialist first??
> 
> I need to know (for my own sanity) if my remaining tube is blocked so would like one done asap!!
> 
> Thanks in advance of any replies!! xx

In my experience, you have to go through a fertility clinic.


----------



## moggymay

Fluffy Im sorry I dont know owt to help, sounds like they are being thorough though.

Zero - when we had HSG is was requested by FS so presume GP cant order it without referral to fertility clinic first, might be worth asking though...?


----------



## tortoise

Hey everyone

Hope you've all enjoyed the snow today. Did anyone get a day off work?

Fluffy / zero7 - I'm afraid I'm useless at all the technical stuff but wanted to wish you both all the best

Minimim - have you tested today? hope you're doing ok xxx

As for me, I was convincing myself yesterday that I had symptoms (6DPO so unlikely). A few cramps, bit of nausea and sore boobs. Today they've mostly gone away but I woke up with really bad spots on my face and back. Don't think that's a symptom is it! Never thought I'd see the day when I was wishing for sore boobs, stomach pains and sickness..... 7DPO today and not feeling confident at all.

Tort.


----------



## tortoise

ps - fran well done for sticking to the calories! v impressed


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry fluffy - no idea, but they do sound like they're looking into every possibility so thats got to be good?

Tortoise - I'm not feeling confident either. I "cheated" with my temp this morning too, as I didn't like the first one so I snoozed and did it 30 mins later. Now that is clutching at straws!


----------



## tortoise

Aw don't lose hope Lambs. I'm counting on you to get a BFP this month!

Just looked at your journal - I'm 31 in March too - we're twins. Determined to get a BFP before my birthday!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Tortoise, 
how are ya Chick?
Tested on a digital and it came back Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! :bfp:

Doctor also called with a form to get a scan at Obs and Gyn-but they wouldn't take me in until 12 weeks!!! To cut a long rant short- :shy: they should have referred me to the early pregnancy unit-:doh: which I have been to before with the ectopic. I went and they said to come again tomorrow.:growl:
My blood hCG yesterday was 61 which is on the lower side of acceptable range. :(
This feels like it is going to be a long journey!
Hope your doing well. We had tons of snow this side of London but as I am jobless I didnt really have to deal with it. Except to get to Obs and Gyn..grrrhhhh
More snow this afternoon and predicted for this evening.. Love it so white outside!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Tortoise, 
how are ya Chick?
Tested on a digital and it came back Pregnant 1-2 weeks!!! :bfp:

Doctor also called with a form to get a scan at Obs and Gyn-but they wouldn't take me in until 12 weeks!!! To cut a long rant short- :shy: they should have referred me to the early pregnancy unit-:doh: which I have been to before with the ectopic. I went and they said to come again tomorrow.:growl:
My blood hCG yesterday was 61 which is on the lower side of acceptable range. :(
This feels like it is going to be a long journey!
Hope your doing well. We had tons of snow this side of London but as I am jobless I didnt really have to deal with it. Except to get to Obs and Gyn..grrrhhhh
More snow this afternoon and predicted for this evening.. Love it so white outside!


----------



## tortoise

Ooh yay for the positive on the digi. Hope you're going to hang on to it to brandish at the nurse if needed!

Sorry that there is still a way to go before you can relax into the preg but at least you're moving in the right direction. I'm rooting for you!!

Lots of snow here in south London/ surrey. I don't work on Wednesdays but will have to try to make it in tomorrow... Boooo


----------



## tortoise

Ooh yay for the positive on the digi. Hope you're going to hang on to it to brandish at the nurse if needed!

Sorry that there is still a way to go before you can relax into the preg but at least you're moving in the right direction. I'm rooting for you!!

Lots of snow here in south London/ surrey. I don't work on Wednesdays but will have to try to make it in tomorrow... Boooo


----------



## jkbmah

hi all, im on my first cycle on the CBFM and was wondering about its effectiveness. I am probably being really thick but it doesnt seem to be doing anything different to a normal ov stick ? - can anyone tell me what the difference is??? and also I missed 2 testing days, will this mean my data is wrong ?


----------



## moggymay

Min :yipee:


----------



## Leilani

Hello jkbmah

The CBFM works like a regular OPK, but a supercharged one - as it also measures your estrogen levels, which also rises as you approach ovulation. The monitor also reads the sticks for you, to avoid the whole "is it dark enough" question - not that it'll stop you looking at the lines.

The LH line gets darker as LH increases and the estrogen one gets lighter. You get your Highs when the monitor detects the estrogen increasing and you get your peak when the LH joins in! You also automatically get a second peak followed by a high once you have had your first peak - so you can stop testing then - the monitor will ask for 10 or 20 sticks regardless of when you peak - so don't feed it, just because it is hungry. I usually test on the second day too though - as I like to look at the lines!!

It will take a couple of months to get used to you, so you may see lots of lows or highs during your first month.
fx


----------



## Leilani

Sue Dunhym said:


> That's me, the toilet awaiting a plumber ;)

I refuse to take the bait, and agreee and say you're full of s**t - as that would be too rude, and I hardly know you! :winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

you know what someone really is testing me and my family at the min, its just one thing after another!!!!just got back from the hospital yet again, i'm gonna fookin live there!!! well the news from Hedge Towers is this - sorted stuff with matt and then he went and played in the snow with our youngest Emma-Leigh, they made a snowman, then made snow angels and then did some sledging, 3rd time down the hill and the sledge hit something and Em came flying off catapulted into the air and landed funny, so she came hobbling in with a bad foot where she hurt herself as she landed. so i gave her a pinkiller told her put her foot up and rest and i went to sleep as i hadnt slept properly since the weekend and i was up all tuesday night, so i get up at 7.30pm and Em's foot was still hurting, had a look and it looked a bit swollen and figured she had sprained it but decided to brave the -12 temps and sheet ice to drive the 30 miles to the hospital to get it checked and my god i am glad we did, across her foot width ways she has shattered the bones and the growth plates into 22 pieces and then on the front of the foot where it bends to go up the leg she has split that bone lengthways running up the leg and it has seperated and moved out by an inch!! she is currently in hospital in plaster and going for emergency surgery in the morning to have her foot, ankle and leg pinned together with rods and has to have metal plates put in aswell! i am so upset and cannot believe it, i told her to stop being a drama queen earlier that day and feel like i right shit now, poor girl she is sooooo brave bless her, hasnt complained about the pain and said she was sorry to me for ruining the quiet night matt and i had planned she is such a sweetheart, so she is sedated at the min and has a fab pink cast on her leg lol
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=55541&thumb=1&d=1262833249
matt feels so guilty as it was him that pushed the sledge down the hill and convinced her to have a go, told him to not as it was an accident but he feels bad, so we have just got back and are having bacon,egg and mushroom batches made by matt and grab an hour or so then going back up and she will be operated on in the morning, they said its gonna be at least a 3 hour op and she will have to learn to walk again and will be off her feet for at least 3-4months but more like 6, cant fookin believe it, so please say a prayer for her as she is very very scared and will be going to theatre sometime in the morning, thanks gals,xxx


----------



## hopeful 39er

wow...it's just one thing after another. Whenever you get a string of bad luck that means good luck is on the way. take care


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow hedge - you are having a run of it at the moment. I hope she continues to be a brave soldier though, and I'll be thinking of you and your family.


----------



## tortoise

Sam - goodness poor Emma. What a brave little girl. Great that she's being so supportive to you -sounds like you've got a great relationship. 

Hope everyone else is well this morning. Freeeeezing here in C. London but I couldn't really justify not coming to work today.

CD 25 / 8DPO for me. Have a few cramps and if I look very very closely (with pink sunglasses on) I can see some pinky stuff in my CM. Totally reading too much into non-existent symptoms but figure it's better to be positive.... At any rate my thermometer should arrive on Monday so I can start temping next cycle which is something to be +ve about ....


----------



## hedgewitch

Quick update but not sure if this will come through as doing it off my phone, she is going down to surgery and has to have her leg, foot and her foot wired together and then screwed through to the ankle and then connected to the leg via more wires, the surgeon said he has never in his 20years seen anything so bad. She is a mess but being very brave. So we are here at the hospital with her now after forcing our way across country due to the roads being closed as there is sheet ice but had a new snowfall of 3ft in the night and no gritters, so glad we have the big 4wheel drive truck! I will keep you all posted and thanks for all your thoughts and well wishes,xxx


----------



## jkbmah

Leilani said:


> Hello jkbmah
> 
> The CBFM works like a regular OPK, but a supercharged one - as it also measures your estrogen levels, which also rises as you approach ovulation. The monitor also reads the sticks for you, to avoid the whole "is it dark enough" question - not that it'll stop you looking at the lines.
> 
> The LH line gets darker as LH increases and the estrogen one gets lighter. You get your Highs when the monitor detects the estrogen increasing and you get your peak when the LH joins in! You also automatically get a second peak followed by a high once you have had your first peak - so you can stop testing then - the monitor will ask for 10 or 20 sticks regardless of when you peak - so don't feed it, just because it is hungry. I usually test on the second day too though - as I like to look at the lines!!
> 
> It will take a couple of months to get used to you, so you may see lots of lows or highs during your first month.
> fx

Thanks for this - useful info


----------



## Tomo

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi all.
> 
> Fran - well done on the calorie counting. I am trying not to drink this month as, having filled in a form when I registered with a new doctors, it seems I am an alcoholic. My argument is its not binge drinking if you do it every day!
> 
> Tomo - I've not used robitussin so let me know if it works please? Which one did you buy? I was considering getting some but didn't want to buy the wrong one as I know there are different types.

Lamburai- It's the red one- for chesty coughs. Just make sure that the only active ingredient is 'Guaifenesin' which is an expectorant and so helps to loosen everything and apparently helps with EWCM. Boots own brand for chesty coughs has the same active ingredient.

As suspected, first Peak today! But not noticed any EWCM yet, only what I would describe as 'watery' CM, so who knows if it makes any difference. Grapefruit juice is supposed to help too, so sat will a glass of that too, just for good measure!

Min- Hoorah for digi BFP, that's just fantastic news!


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies
just thought I would update you all.I had my second set of bloods done this week and they are 38- down from tuesday of 61 so I am at the beginings of miscarrying. i am so gutted and shocked I dont know what else to say or do.
Minimin


----------



## Tulip

OMG Min I'm so sorry honey... sending you lots of hugs, for what it's worth xxx


----------



## Tomo

Oh Min, I'm so so sorry love. Just gutted for you. :hugs:


----------



## fluffyblue

Sam - so sorry hun catch up with ya on FB but good luck to your daughter and you and your family, am thinking of ya.

Mini - so sorry that your having to go through this.

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fluffyblue

As for me girls well am so down.

So had a chat to hubbs yesterday after my appointment and we talked about trying this month and we agreed to go fot it. So got positive OPK last night so limbers up and climbs into bed AND hears snoring (it was 9.15) from downstairs so i think ok give him half hour and ill go get him.

So saunters downstairs and wakes him up he comes upstairs then gets into bed and rolls over to go to sleep, taps him on shoulder... ermmm "are we making this baby tonight" I ask, with that he goes mental, telling me im this and im that, im sat there gobsmacked. I was accused of not understanding pressure, not being fair when I "ask" for sex (WTF)
So im trying to speak and couldnt get a word in edgewise so I told him to forget it and I rolled over and went to sleep.

So this morning I text him (he was at work at 5) and told him if this is what pressure is then forget it I dont want a baby - and having to ask for sex reminded him we both want this so for the four days per month I am fertile, be it quick or loving the job needs to be done and i cant do it on my own, also reminded him we havent even had man and wife sex for 4 months ! just poured my heart out. So then he calls me and goes mental again so I really let rip and told him what for, think I shocked him but why is he so thick to think that this is an enjoyable task, all us long term TTC ladies know that after time, the fertile period sex becomes a chore (well does for me) but gotta be done.

So i get a Peak on CBFM today and a further positive OPK so im in limbo do I give in and not mention it or stand my ground which would mean no sex lol !!!

Sorry had to get off my chest ! Wish I could do this by myself lol


----------



## tortoise

in haste but had to say Min - I'm so so sorry. Really feel for you. I'm sure nothing we say can make it better but we're all here for you love
xxxx


----------



## moggymay

so sorry Min :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Minimin - I'm so so sorry to hear your news. Its so unfair and I know that waiting for it to be over so you can start again is just as hard as waiting for that BFP. You'll be in my thoughts.


----------



## Lamburai1703

fluffyblue said:


> As for me girls well am so down.
> 
> So had a chat to hubbs yesterday after my appointment and we talked about trying this month and we agreed to go fot it. So got positive OPK last night so limbers up and climbs into bed AND hears snoring (it was 9.15) from downstairs so i think ok give him half hour and ill go get him.
> 
> So saunters downstairs and wakes him up he comes upstairs then gets into bed and rolls over to go to sleep, taps him on shoulder... ermmm "are we making this baby tonight" I ask, with that he goes mental, telling me im this and im that, im sat there gobsmacked. I was accused of not understanding pressure, not being fair when I "ask" for sex (WTF)
> So im trying to speak and couldnt get a word in edgewise so I told him to forget it and I rolled over and went to sleep.
> 
> So this morning I text him (he was at work at 5) and told him if this is what pressure is then forget it I dont want a baby - and having to ask for sex reminded him we both want this so for the four days per month I am fertile, be it quick or loving the job needs to be done and i cant do it on my own, also reminded him we havent even had man and wife sex for 4 months ! just poured my heart out. So then he calls me and goes mental again so I really let rip and told him what for, think I shocked him but why is he so thick to think that this is an enjoyable task, all us long term TTC ladies know that after time, the fertile period sex becomes a chore (well does for me) but gotta be done.
> 
> So i get a Peak on CBFM today and a further positive OPK so im in limbo do I give in and not mention it or stand my ground which would mean no sex lol !!!
> 
> Sorry had to get off my chest ! Wish I could do this by myself lol

Oh my goodness fluffy - your OH and mine should get together and go bowling! Mine is totally the same. I actually found TTC really stressful this month as he works shifts and its so hard to get him in the sack during highs and peaks. We only managed it (after 2 whopping rows) because we had booked a nice hotel which happened to be the day before the first peak. 

All I can say is that men's brains are different to ours. They are not as complex and the inside of their head is similar to the inside of a pork pie. All hoof, beak and jelly.


----------



## fluffyblue

Aww bless he came home and apologised and did his duty !!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good on him! See? Shouting at them does work sometimes!


----------



## hedgewitch

well Em is out of theatre now, after the op took over an hour longer than the two hours they said, she has had to have wires in her foot to hold the shattered bone together then pins running up through her heel, foot and then another through her ankle bone to hold it all together, they have also paralysed her so she cannot move, and she is not in the best mood, resting now and hopefully will feel better later,
while at the hospital i saw the doctor who was supposed to be looking after me when i was pregnant with Lilly-Maye, she came wandering down the corridor smiling at me and wanting to have a chat ????WTF??? i wanted to smack her so badly but matt got hold of me and wouldnt allow me to get to her, fookin bitch carrying on like it never happened, its her fault my daughter is dead due to the non monitoring and telling me everything was ok when my LM was having seizures, if she had done her job my baby would be here with me now and not an angel, i can't believe after admitting this she then wanted to "say hi", i was so mad and its only for the fact my other daughter needed me she didn't get a smacking, like matt said we do it legally but she made my blood boil!!!
so anyway i am now at home for half an hour to eat and get changed, worrying how i am meant to get back and forth to the hospital though as i spent the last of the money i had on fuel today and its looking like she will be in till next week at least, its a 60 mile round trip to get there and back everyday and matt isn't getting paid while he's not working, it never rains it pours at Hedge Towers but at least i know Em is ok,xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin, oh hunny i am so so sorry, rest up and take care, i am thinking of you, sending you love, gosh i feel bad for posting now before i read the thread,:hugs:xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

fluffyblue said:


> As for me girls well am so down.
> 
> So had a chat to hubbs yesterday after my appointment and we talked about trying this month and we agreed to go fot it. So got positive OPK last night so limbers up and climbs into bed AND hears snoring (it was 9.15) from downstairs so i think ok give him half hour and ill go get him.
> 
> So saunters downstairs and wakes him up he comes upstairs then gets into bed and rolls over to go to sleep, taps him on shoulder... ermmm "are we making this baby tonight" I ask, with that he goes mental, telling me im this and im that, im sat there gobsmacked. I was accused of not understanding pressure, not being fair when I "ask" for sex (WTF)
> So im trying to speak and couldnt get a word in edgewise so I told him to forget it and I rolled over and went to sleep.
> 
> So this morning I text him (he was at work at 5) and told him if this is what pressure is then forget it I dont want a baby - and having to ask for sex reminded him we both want this so for the four days per month I am fertile, be it quick or loving the job needs to be done and i cant do it on my own, also reminded him we havent even had man and wife sex for 4 months ! just poured my heart out. So then he calls me and goes mental again so I really let rip and told him what for, think I shocked him but why is he so thick to think that this is an enjoyable task, all us long term TTC ladies know that after time, the fertile period sex becomes a chore (well does for me) but gotta be done.
> 
> So i get a Peak on CBFM today and a further positive OPK so im in limbo do I give in and not mention it or stand my ground which would mean no sex lol !!!
> 
> Sorry had to get off my chest ! Wish I could do this by myself lol

kick him in the balls!!! matt behaving the same way at the min and i've wasted 2 months of clomid, must be the weather freezing their brain cells me thinks!!xxx


----------



## hopeful 39er

Lamburai1703 said:


> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> As for me girls well am so down.
> 
> So had a chat to hubbs yesterday after my appointment and we talked about trying this month and we agreed to go fot it. So got positive OPK last night so limbers up and climbs into bed AND hears snoring (it was 9.15) from downstairs so i think ok give him half hour and ill go get him.
> 
> So saunters downstairs and wakes him up he comes upstairs then gets into bed and rolls over to go to sleep, taps him on shoulder... ermmm "are we making this baby tonight" I ask, with that he goes mental, telling me im this and im that, im sat there gobsmacked. I was accused of not understanding pressure, not being fair when I "ask" for sex (WTF)
> So im trying to speak and couldnt get a word in edgewise so I told him to forget it and I rolled over and went to sleep.
> 
> So this morning I text him (he was at work at 5) and told him if this is what pressure is then forget it I dont want a baby - and having to ask for sex reminded him we both want this so for the four days per month I am fertile, be it quick or loving the job needs to be done and i cant do it on my own, also reminded him we havent even had man and wife sex for 4 months ! just poured my heart out. So then he calls me and goes mental again so I really let rip and told him what for, think I shocked him but why is he so thick to think that this is an enjoyable task, all us long term TTC ladies know that after time, the fertile period sex becomes a chore (well does for me) but gotta be done.
> 
> So i get a Peak on CBFM today and a further positive OPK so im in limbo do I give in and not mention it or stand my ground which would mean no sex lol !!!
> 
> Sorry had to get off my chest ! Wish I could do this by myself lol
> 
> Oh my goodness fluffy - your OH and mine should get together and go bowling! Mine is totally the same. I actually found TTC really stressful this month as he works shifts and its so hard to get him in the sack during highs and peaks. We only managed it (after 2 whopping rows) because we had booked a nice hotel which happened to be the day before the first peak.
> 
> All I can say is that men's brains are different to ours. They are not as complex and the inside of their head is similar to the inside of a pork pie. All hoof, beak and jelly.Click to expand...


First I would like to say I am so sorry Minim for your loss. Hugs to you! I know how difficult it is. :hugs:

Fluffyblue and Lamb, My husband can join your husbands bowlings. It's so weird he wants to have sex all the time, but when I'm peaking it's a different story. I think the pressure gets to him. It's quite insulting. It's good to know I'm not the only one. I played a trick on him this last cycle. I never mentioned the monitor peaking and he did not complain. wala BFP... I know he wants to have a baby because he's the one that convinced me, but the sex while peaking thing freaks him out. 

Sam-Your story is like a book. I get so emotional while I am reading. I know that this is the plot and I see the happy ending soon! Hang in there! I beleive everything that doesn't kill me makes me stronger! Your daughter is so brave. You must be so proud of that.


----------



## hopeful 39er

Sue Dunhym said:


> Oh yeah, someone asked how my no drinking/diet is going - today is day 6 and it's fine :) The no drinking is much easier this year than it has been in previous years since I'm used to it through TTC. Ask me again how I feel at the end of the month ;)
> 
> I've not shifted any weight yet but since my period is due that's ok. I've been sticking to my calories and done the wii fit 4 days out of 5. I want to have lost minimum 10lbs by Feb 24th, which is a perfectly achievable goal.

I quit drinking while TTC and lost weight just from that. The alcohol slows your metaboloism. I was amazed how it just came off. I would only drink when the AF came...I know it's bad...but it helped get me through! Nothing like a drink to calm cramping. Good luck it seems you are off to a great start. :happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

hopeful 39er said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> As for me girls well am so down.
> 
> 
> Fluffyblue and Lamb, My husband can join your husbands bowlings. It's so weird he wants to have sex all the time, but when I'm peaking it's a different story. I think the pressure gets to him. It's quite insulting. It's good to know I'm not the only one. I played a trick on him this last cycle. I never mentioned the monitor peaking and he did not complain. wala BFP... I know he wants to have a baby because he's the one that convinced me, but the sex while peaking thing freaks him out.
> 
> Well OH wants me not to use CBFM this month - the natural approach. I have agreed but I will be mostly peeing in a pot, taking it to work and testing it there. Is that too dishonest?Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## debgreasby

Go for it Lambauri, i would ;)

Min, so sorry :(

Fluffy, glad he changed his mind ;)

Wondering where the law is written that prevents women from asking for sex??? Any other time and blokes would think all their birthdays had come at once (pardon the pun).

Hopefully my spotting has done now so i can get back to the madness of OPK's and TTC... won't be using CBFM but feel comfy in here if that's ok with you lot.

Much love xxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, 
Well I finally got a peak after my MMC, it is day 17 which is very late for me. Poor hubbie at work until 10pm tonight and has been there since 7am, so he is not going to be very willing!
Sorry to hear about all the trauma some of you have been going through. My thoughts are with you and I hope the new year gets happier for you all soon.

How are you doing Tulip?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I'm SO sorry, honey! :hugs: 

Sam - The story just makes me right cringe! It sounds awful for her. I'm glad she's being so brave. The bad mood just means that she has plenty of fight in her to get her through the pain! I know things have to get better for you soon! Btw, the doc trying to "say hi" would have made me punch her in the skull... I don't blame you for how you feel a bit! :hugs:

Lamb - What do you mean "this month"? Hmm? You're 3dpo! There will not be a "this month!" PMA honey! You don't get to count yourself out at 3dpo! LOL You will be getting your :bfp: this cycle... with me! C'mon now!

Deb - CBFM or not, I'm happy to see you in here! :hugs:

Bella - So glad to see your name in here again! :hugs: Poor hubs! :( Mine would want to get down to business when he gets home after that sort of work day though! LOL

Fluffy - Glad hubby shaped up! :winkwink:


----------



## hopeful 39er

Lamburai1703 said:


> hopeful 39er said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fluffyblue said:
> 
> 
> As for me girls well am so down.
> 
> 
> Fluffyblue and Lamb, My husband can join your husbands bowlings. It's so weird he wants to have sex all the time, but when I'm peaking it's a different story. I think the pressure gets to him. It's quite insulting. It's good to know I'm not the only one. I played a trick on him this last cycle. I never mentioned the monitor peaking and he did not complain. wala BFP... I know he wants to have a baby because he's the one that convinced me, but the sex while peaking thing freaks him out.
> 
> Well OH wants me not to use CBFM this month - the natural approach. I have agreed but I will be mostly peeing in a pot, taking it to work and testing it there. Is that too dishonest?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are sooo funny...that is exactly what I would do "closet testing" lol...I don't think it's dishonest. I think you're just saving him the stress!Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## hedgewitch

well just got back from the hospital, Em is ok but she is feeling a lot of pain where they had to break the bone at the back of her ankle to re-align everything to put the pins in so the doctor has been back down and chances are she may need to go back into surgery tomorrow and have it all redone!! they have paralysed her but she is still feeling pain so thats an indicator something is wrong and her toes are not moving properly and have now gone a funny colour which means no blood flow or very little, i tell you i feel like cracking, when will this shit end?
hope everyone is ok i am sorry i haven't been answering people's posts but i will try to get a read in now, love to you all,xxx


----------



## Leilani

Men eh - if only we could do this without them.

DH and I have come to an agreement - I have to tell him by dinnertime at the latest if we need to have the Babymaking sex, so he has a few hours to psych himself up, then we go to the bedroom about half 9ish, it's a quick wham-bam thank-you mam, I put a pillow under my bum and get a book, and he goes back to the lounge to watch TV for half an hour or so. He doesn't like the pressure of going to be and being asked to perform on the spot! It worked well this month, 3 nights in a row with about 12 minutes of sex altogether - not romantic, but I'm prepared to live with that!

So 10dpo here, want to wait four more days, but have a dentist appointment on Monday, so might test that morning (13dpo). Or if he asks, I migt say we're trying and don't know, so he can give me the lead coat to wear, or whatever it is they use on pregnant women who need x-rays on their mouths!


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Sam! I hope she doesn't need it all redone! :hugs: You're all in my thoughts!


----------



## HappyDaze

oh minimin..... so sorry :hugs: thinking of you


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. AF arrived overnight as predicted. It's totally fine, I wasn't really trying this month, and I'm not that bothered.

This next cycle, however, is all systems go :D I've just phoned and left a message to book my HSG so hopefully that'll be next Friday. And then, since I'll be all flushed out, our place is going to be babymaking central. It's my birthday next month and I want a BFP for my birthday.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry the witch got you Fran. I hope you do get a BFP for your birthday, but I would HATE to be one of your neighbours this month!!

Question to all - Since I got my peaks on CBFM I have refused to feed it any more test sticks (started testing CD9 and peaked days 20 and 21). Have I upset the machine now? I was hoping it didn't matter as it just seems like a waste of sticks. Please advise?

Megg - I know its early to count myself out this month but I'm just not feeling it. I am hopeful of course, but life just isn't that kind. Not being a pessimist, more of a realist?! Have you peed on any more sticks?


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Sorry AF arrived Fran. But good that you're taking positive steps by getting HSG done. Really hope you get a BFP for your birthday. What a fab present that would be!

Lamburai, I don't think it matters if you don't feed it sticks post-peaks, lots of ladies seem to save them. Having said that I have been feeding mine, but more because I want to compare the lines from 1st peak to 2nd. 

Second peak today, failed to do it yesterday though, Mr Tomo was too tired and couldn't get in the mood. Grr! I said it was ok, but was kind of dis-heartened. Although we did manage to do it this morning and had enough time to get the pillow under my bum for a good 20 mins. So all is not lost. May suggest we try again tonight. 

So, charting experts, should I expect my temp rise tomorrow (High after 2nd Peak)?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,

Well as for me I got a bunch of blood work done yesterday and managed to fool them with the ones I circled as well :blush: so day 21, FSH, LH a bunch of "thrombophilia" tests and I go to get Karyotype with DH on Monday... fun fun fun! I am 9DPO today and as my OGBYN predicted my cycle is messed up from the loss last month and I have ovulation pain... I don't understand how I ovulated 2x this month?! Last week I had all the symptoms, HSO, EWCM, ovulation pain & temp rise... now I have none cervix is closed but I know from the ultra sound an egg was almost ready and now today my ovary is killing me UGH! I hate my body right now... :haha: so annoying! Anyways so as for me not allowed trying this cycle as god knows how I would any way so I am thinking of using all the sticks from the previous cycle (since I am bizarre and have labelled everything) and make the CBFM believe all is "normal" so I don't have to reset or waste sticks :winkwink:
Anyways enough babbling...
Minimin I am so sorry :hugs:
Sam I hope your daughter is ok!
Fran I have a good feeling after that HSG you will be preggo!!
Have a good day all! xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Crikey Scorpio - do you have any blood left??

Tomo - thanks for the advice re sticks. Regarding your temp rise, it varies from person to person. Mine creeps up slowly over a 3 day period, whereas some folk it shoots up immediately. Don't worry too much over what it does though as you need at least 3 days before FF will accepted that you've ov'd. I change mine to OPK/Monitor detection until 3 dpo and then change it back to advanced just so it marks ov for me. Let us know how you get on, and good luck!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Sorry the witch got you Fran. I hope you do get a BFP for your birthday, but I would HATE to be one of your neighbours this month!!

:D I'm not a screamer!

Re: peeing post-peaks, I don't either. Once it's had its first peak the readings are all automatic so I don't see any reason to bother.

My chart will be nice and accurate this cycle since I'm not drinking. I'm joining the work gym next week too

Scorps - I like your style, sneakily circling for extra tests. It is apparently possible to ovulate twice, but at a guess your body is just messing you around.

.


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi all, another new ttc-er here :) We've only just begun ttc, and I am on cd4 according to my CBFM. I'm excited and nervous. Having a baby has been on my mind for a loooonng time, and we have only just begun trying, however, due to medications and my illness (Rheumatoid Arthiritis) I have had to begin changing/stopping meds and other medical things MONTHS ago. I feel like I have already been working on a baby since september.

Anyway, I've been slowly going through this thread the past couple of days, and it super exciting reading about the bfp's! And, just inspiring to read in general :) I know I will get a lot of support here! Thanks :)


----------



## moggymay

Scorps i read on another thread your body can O more than once, apparently your body gears up to O and then something might happen that stops the release so you body then kicks in and thinks I havent let the eggy go oh well will do it again hence O pains again later. Good news about the bloods, when do you get some results? :hugs:

Fran - good luck with the gym, with the lack of alcohol and the new regime you are gonna lose a few pounds and get your BFP - result! What time is the HSG?


----------



## debgreasby

Fran - good luck with the gym, i need to get my lardy ass back there! Was not happy about having to step on the scales when i went to the docs this morning.

Having confusing HPT results following my loss. Have a nosy in the gallery if you want.

Megg - yay i'm in your siggy! 

Good luck all xxx


----------



## tortoise

welcome ponygirl! hope you enjoy the thread ;)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, my HSG has been booked for the 19th. I am not allowed to have sex between now and then. My hymen's going to grow back.


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, my HSG has been booked for the 19th. I am not allowed to have sex between now and then. My hymen's going to grow back.

Why not?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm guessing because you need to be completely devoid of anything that could be interpreted as matter or a blockage in the uterus so as not to confuse the x-ray.


----------



## debgreasby

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ok, my HSG has been booked for the 19th. I am not allowed to have sex between now and then. My hymen's going to grow back.

That sucks!


----------



## Tulip

*Scorps*..... you label your CBFM sticks? You are my kinda lady!!

*Ponygirl*, you found our little soap opera corner of bnb! We have BFPs... chemicals... mcs... fatal diagnoses... rows with hubbies... much much TMI... all sorts of invasive tests... bloodletting doctors... rebellions against the CBFM instructions regarding CD1... hopes, fears, tears and bundles of hugs and support. Welcome to the gang :D

*Fran* muchos luck with HSG. Answers ahoy!

*Hedge*, glad the munchkin's home with her sack of painkillers.

*Deb* I had a sneaky lurk at lunchtime and saw your thread on MC Supp... that pink line is beautiful, you could be in there. Plenty of time yet for digis to pick it up. They gonna check you over early with your next bean or is it just a case of hope and pray?

*Bella's Mamma, Tort & everyone* Hope you're all well and had a good week.

As for me, 3+3 since Ruby grew her wings and expect I O'd jut before new year during that fantastic horny spell I couldn't take advantage of. But am gonna do some OPKs and if they look good we want to crack on (I'm happy now that I've taken on board a shitload of Folic - a week ago I wouldn't have been happy to chance a pregnancy but I must surely have a huge stash now). Bad day today but at least the bad ones are getting further apart, and are usually set off by some kind of event.

Todays event was an old mate, who when we lost Rubes revealed that he and his wife also suffered a loss in 2009. He messaged me today with an uplifting message that despite their loss, she's pregnant again and I will be soon too. She's 16 weeks gone. I should have turned 16 weeks today and she shares my due date. Poor git, he was only trying to help but I'm in a dark place right now... and not just because I volunteered to work tomorrow!

Don't want to end on a low note but think I've said everything!
xx


----------



## tortoise

Hey ladies. I've had some brown spotting this evening. I'm CD26. I peaked on CD17 and 18. Not sure if this is AF coming early or something else. When does implantation bleeding happen?

Tulip - you're being so brave lady. Hang in there....
Deb - I'm not very good at this sort of thing but there certainly was a line there... keep us posted.

Min - wherever you are, hope you're ok

x


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - I peaked at your pics! OMG! That's totally a line and it certainly looked pink even in the pic! Consider me anxious! Yes... You're definitely in my siggy! :hugs: FX' for you!

Tulip - :hugs: If you need to talk, you know where you can find me... the many, many places you can find me!

Lamb - I get the realism thing... just hoping to throw some PMA your way! We're kind of in it together this cyce! LOL So, FX'd for you in a major way! :winkwink:

Me? Oh... just wanting to test and hoping for yet terrified of a :bfp:! That's all! LOL


----------



## shils

Have a question...if the monitor is set to give 2 peaks and a high after the peak, when do you exactly ovulate. After the 1st peak or the 2nd? I :sex: before the 1st peak and on the day of the 1st peak. Did not do it on the 2nd peak day. Did I miss the bus again this time.


----------



## Leilani

shils said:


> Have a question...if the monitor is set to give 2 peaks and a high after the peak, when do you exactly ovulate. After the 1st peak or the 2nd? I :sex: before the 1st peak and on the day of the 1st peak. Did not do it on the 2nd peak day. Did I miss the bus again this time.

Hi Shils - the only definite way to tell is if you temp. I like to think it's the second peak, but really have no idea!

Sorry I'm not much help.


----------



## tortoise

after convincing myself I have symptoms I tested this morning (10ish DPO) and big fat negative. Boooooo.


----------



## Leilani

Naughty Tortoise - now go and wait in the corner for 4 days!


----------



## Minimin

Tortoise- Could still be way too early hun? Fingers crossed- how long is your LP normally?

I started bleeding today- MC started- FF and Medhelp have put me down as CD1. Can I start my CBFM as CD1 too. I know this month may be a little off with dates/timings of OV but I am also temping and will check CM to see how it looks.

Also if anyof you ladies have had a MC did you wait another cycle before ttc again? I was only 4w6d at most. I have conflicting stories as to when I should ttc again. My thinking is as it was so early and my MC started it should be ok to ttc this cycle as long as it feels right?

Hope you guys have a good Saturday- I am braving to the cold for the first time in a couple of days...eek!


----------



## tortoise

Hey min - good to see you on here. Hope you're doing ok. i've seen various arguments each way regarding your question around when to start trying again. if you think it's right i guess it's ok - have you been to you doc about the mc? what did s/he say?

i don't really know how long my lp is - i have such irregular cycles. last month i peaked in 20/21 and AF came around 35 so that's a pretty usual 14 days. when did you get your first +ve?


----------



## Minimin

Hey tortoise!
Am doing well as can be. I kinda hink if I hadnt been so vigilant about it (cos of my ectopic) I wouldnt have really caught this one- it would have given me :bfn: as soon as AF was a few days late and I realised.

I started testing 9dpo- :bfn:
12po I got a faint line and then again 14dpo another faint line- Should have got darker but didnt. Did another one at around 16-17dpo and it was faint again and then 18dpo I did a CBD and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I went to the EPU/Hospital for bloods 17 and 19dpo and they went from 61 to 38. I have not been back to the doctors as I was mad at the way they spoke to me- but thats another story. Once AF is done with I will go and see her. I think Ectopic and MC after it means I may have some other issues that I would like to discuss. I know they wont refer me until I get 3 MC in a row with the same partner (like what does that have to do with it?) DH is getting his soldiers checked this month too.

How did you do with re: to :sex: this month? Did you manage to get them in around OV?

Minimin


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> Hey tortoise!
> Am doing well as can be. I kinda hink if I hadnt been so vigilant about it (cos of my ectopic) I wouldnt have really caught this one- it would have given me :bfn: as soon as AF was a few days late and I realised.
> 
> I started testing 9dpo- :bfn:
> 12po I got a faint line and then again 14dpo another faint line- Should have got darker but didnt. Did another one at around 16-17dpo and it was faint again and then 18dpo I did a CBD and it said 1-2 weeks pregnant. I went to the EPU/Hospital for bloods 17 and 19dpo and they went from 61 to 38. I have not been back to the doctors as I was mad at the way they spoke to me- but thats another story. Once AF is done with I will go and see her. I think Ectopic and MC after it means I may have some other issues that I would like to discuss. I know they wont refer me until I get 3 MC in a row with the same partner (like what does that have to do with it?) DH is getting his soldiers checked this month too.
> 
> How did you do with re: to :sex: this month? Did you manage to get them in around OV?
> 
> Minimin

It sounds like you should go and speak to your doctor. i guess the positive thing is that you know you can conceive and from my limited knowledge if they can pinpoint what it is that makes you MC then at least they can try to fix it. my brother in law (who is a tosser) but also a doctor has told me that MCs are most commons around the time that AF is due - ie 4weeks, 8 weeks etc. I don't know whether that's true or not but maybe something to discuss with you GP and ask for extra monitoring at those times. can you also try to change doctor? i've just found a really lovely lady GP who is wonderful and it makes such a difference. 

regarding sex this cycle - i thought we'd done quite well - with peaks on 17 and 18 we bd-ed on 15, 17 (am and pm), 18, and 20. i have been symptom spotting like mad (hubby is worried i've got my hopes up) and have noted sore boobs, spotting, vivid dreams, very mild nausea, mild cramping. but if i'm honest with myself i don't feel pregnant and lots of mum/pregnant friends have told me that they "felt" pregnant from very early days.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all! 

Minimin - We ttc straight away after the first MC, fell pregnant again then MC'd again (life is sooo very kind at times). After the 2nd MC we have waited an EPIC 43 day cycle and are now ttc again this month (5dpo at present). There are arguments for both, but emotionally I needed to wait this time, and I also wanted to get a month of acupuncture behind me to prepare my body etc. Do whatever you and OH feel happy with I guess.

Regarding the acupuncture, I had a session last night and he wants me to go back next week (9dpo) for another session to support the pregnancy if there is one. If there isn't one then its a waste of £40. Soooo, has anyone ever managed to detect a pregnancy at 9dpo? If not then I guess I'll have to just go. He said this months chart and the sept (preg chart) look similar so he wants me to go. Hmmmmm - advice please?


----------



## shils

Leilani said:


> shils said:
> 
> 
> Have a question...if the monitor is set to give 2 peaks and a high after the peak, when do you exactly ovulate. After the 1st peak or the 2nd? I :sex: before the 1st peak and on the day of the 1st peak. Did not do it on the 2nd peak day. Did I miss the bus again this time.
> 
> Hi Shils - the only definite way to tell is if you temp. I like to think it's the second peak, but really have no idea!
> 
> Sorry I'm not much help.Click to expand...

I had so much of CM before I got my peak that I knew that the Peak was going to happen. Infact the day I got my 1st peak, the whole morning and afternoon I felt slight ovulation pain also. Would not have give it much importance had I not had peak that morning. I was thinking that 1st peak was the day i ovulated. In fact the 2nd peak was suprising coz i did not see much CM.


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I started straight away. The MMC was found at 10+2 and confirmed a week later, but growth had stopped at 5+2. So, since it was so early, we weren't told we should wait. I'd do whatever feels right! :hugs: Glad to see you about on here!


----------



## Leilani

shils said:


> I had so much of CM before I got my peak that I knew that the Peak was going to happen. Infact the day I got my 1st peak, the whole morning and afternoon I felt slight ovulation pain also. Would not have give it much importance had I not had peak that morning. I was thinking that 1st peak was the day i ovulated. In fact the 2nd peak was suprising coz i did not see much CM.

Those are pretty good indicators that it was your first peak day.

The second peak is automatic - you'd get it even if you didn't put a stick in!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All!

Where is everyone?! So guess what I did today? My temp has been at 37 for the last few days I had a huge dip at 7 DPO and I have been peeing like crazy for the last 3 days, so I said WTF lets POAS... and at 11 DPO 2MU I got a faint BFP. This is ridiculous, who knows if it will stick I am not holding my breath AF is due on Wednesday or Thursday... I am not testing again until at least Tuesday... and I am going to try and not think about it... I am partially excited and partially thinking ahhh whatever it won't stick... think good thoughts for me everyone please!!

I hope everyone is having a good weekend!! 
xxx


----------



## tortoise

exciting stuff SD.... fingers firmly crossed for you. hope you manage to relax until tuesday xxxx


----------



## Minimin

OMG scorpiodragon! I am so pleased for you! Sending you lots and lots of luck and billions and billions of gallons of :dust:


----------



## Tulip

eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek go Scorp!! Sending much sticky dust your way xxx


----------



## Roxter

I have a CBFM and have done a couple of months and get high on day 14 but never peak - it the high automatic or is it reading based? My cycle is 23 days, but I was wondering if the day 14 is a standard reading if you haven't Ov'ed by then?


----------



## moggymay

SD :yipee: stick lil dragon stick :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Wow! Congrats scorpiodragon! Now go and eat some superglue sandwiches!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Oh God thanks everyone!! You make me feel more positive!! God I love you girls, and you too Mitch! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

OMG SD! :hugs: I have every conceivable part of me that will cross crossed very tightly for you! STICK DRAGON STICK! This is exciting! :happydance:

Me? Uhm... look at my chart! :)


----------



## PonyGirl

Much luck and good thoughts sent your way, SD!!!! It is always so exciting to come and read the posts here :happydance:

I have a couple of questions about the cbfm for all of you pros :)

- do I always have to poas? Next month my husband is going away for nearly a month, and it feels like a waste to use all those sticks while he is gone when there is no chance of conceiving (but, I do want to keep using the monitor, to track the length of my cycles). I guess it would be good, just to know when I ovulate? Can I just poas sometimes, not every time it requests? Or will it be unhappy?

Oh, and a little rant about temping: I am the most restless sleeper, and regularly wake up, get hot, then cold, etc. throughout the night. It doesn't make any sense for me to set an alarm to take my temp, as it is possible that I will have been awake for some time before then. So far, I have been trying to ensure that I have been taking my temp after waking from a deep sleep, which has varied a bit when I take it. Is this not going to work for charting? I just don't think that temping is going to work for me :nope: Oh well, I least I have the cbfm :) Anyone else have this issue with temping?

Cheers


----------



## bw9522

I have ordered my cbfm and it hopefully arrives tues. So i will be on here getting loads of advice from you lovely ladies when i start to use it.


----------



## Wanta2010baby

I just ordered mine a couple days ago. Very excited to start using it! For those of you that do use the CBFM, do you use an OPK too?


----------



## tortoise

PonyGirl said:


> Much luck and good thoughts sent your way, SD!!!! It is always so exciting to come and read the posts here :happydance:
> 
> I have a couple of questions about the cbfm for all of you pros :)
> 
> - do I always have to poas? Next month my husband is going away for nearly a month, and it feels like a waste to use all those sticks while he is gone when there is no chance of conceiving (but, I do want to keep using the monitor, to track the length of my cycles). I guess it would be good, just to know when I ovulate? Can I just poas sometimes, not every time it requests? Or will it be unhappy?
> 
> Oh, and a little rant about temping: I am the most restless sleeper, and regularly wake up, get hot, then cold, etc. throughout the night. It doesn't make any sense for me to set an alarm to take my temp, as it is possible that I will have been awake for some time before then. So far, I have been trying to ensure that I have been taking my temp after waking from a deep sleep, which has varied a bit when I take it. Is this not going to work for charting? I just don't think that temping is going to work for me :nope: Oh well, I least I have the cbfm :) Anyone else have this issue with temping?
> 
> Cheers


Hi Ponygirl

It's fine to use the monitor just to keep track of your days. If you know when you normally ov you could also start feeding it sticks a few days before so you don't use too many - i do that as i have a long cycle and don't want to use 20 each time!

i'm starting temping next cycle so can't help you on that one!!

Hope that's helpful

Tort


----------



## Sue Dunhym

scorpiodragon said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Where is everyone?! So guess what I did today? My temp has been at 37 for the last few days I had a huge dip at 7 DPO and I have been peeing like crazy for the last 3 days, so I said WTF lets POAS... and at 11 DPO 2MU I got a faint BFP. This is ridiculous, who knows if it will stick I am not holding my breath AF is due on Wednesday or Thursday... I am not testing again until at least Tuesday... and I am going to try and not think about it... I am partially excited and partially thinking ahhh whatever it won't stick... think good thoughts for me everyone please!!
> 
> I hope everyone is having a good weekend!!
> xxx

Woop woop! Brilliant news Scorps and absolutely everything crossed that it sticks. Well done!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Welcome to the news girls, have fun getting all excited about using the CBFM. :)


----------



## Leilani

Roxter said:


> I have a CBFM and have done a couple of months and get high on day 14 but never peak - it the high automatic or is it reading based? My cycle is 23 days, but I was wondering if the day 14 is a standard reading if you haven't Ov'ed by then?

Hi Roxter. The only "automatic" readings on the CBFM is the second peak and the high which always follow the first peak.

Some ladies have gotten pregnant only getting High readings - I'm guessing it reads High from Day 14 until AF shows up.

Your cycles are short, but not unusually so. Have you been to your GP to talk about this - and maybe get tested to see if you are ovulating.

If you have only used the monitor for 2 months, it could still be getting used to your horone levels - did you buy the monitor new or second-hand?


----------



## PonyGirl

Thanks Tortoise! Very helpful :) The sticks are expensive enough without wasting ten or so for no reason :)


----------



## hedgewitch

sending you lots of sticky babydust scorps, well done sweetie,xxx


----------



## MDRussell0779

scorpiodragon said:


> Oh God thanks everyone!! You make me feel more positive!! God I love you girls, and you too Mitch! :haha:

lol :) Thanks

Update on my wife.. still no AF, we're on CD 33 now I think? Last couple of days she's been pretty extra tired, and woke up with a headache today.. some random nausea this afternoon.

We're still going to hold off till CD 40 to test just in case she did O after the monitor stopped testing.. hopefully it happened!


----------



## tortoise

Morning everyone

Scorps I hope you're doing well today - are you going to go to the doctor?

CD29 for me. The spotting seems to have stopped (probably temporarily until AF rears ugly head). I took my temp this morning and I was 36.96. Can any temp experts tell whether I'm still in with a chance with that temp? I had a faint line on an OPK this morning also. Trying to avoid testing again now till Friday. I think it was Megg who said she'd rather AF comes than see a BFN and I think I agree with that. The silver lining in the cloud that will be AF is that I'm starting to temp next cycle and I'm geekily excited about temping. I love spreadsheets and graphs. 

Hope everyone else is good today.


----------



## Lamburai1703

That is a great temp but it depends what your pre-ov temps were to be honest. Its more about the overall pattern, but I think you're defo in with a chance. How many dpo are you now? I did an opk this morning and saw...NOTHING. Boo!


----------



## tortoise

I had nothing on an OPK a couple of days ago. I don't know when I o-d (or indeed if I did) but I peaked on CD17 and CD18 so I'm prob 11 or 12 DP). My negative test was on 9DPO.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Wow SD!!! Sticky stickyness your way. Fingers and toes crossed for you sweetheart.

Tortoise, I know nothing about temping at all but the spotting stopping sounds pretty good as does the line on the opk!!! Good luck you!

As for me... 5 dpo and not feeling positive at all. When I got my BFP in October I had super sore nipples from 1dpo. Not sure if it was a coincidence but this cycle I have nothing. Poop. I just want to be pregnant again!

Tulip, sorry you had a dark day. Hope you are feeling better. It is funny how things just sneak up on you and wham, it brings it all back and you just can't help those tears coming. Sending you a hug honey.

Hedge, hope you are hanging on in there. Thinking of you.... x

Welcome to all the newbies, this is a great thread with lots of lovely friendly ladies. 

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Megg33k said:


> OMG SD! :hugs: I have every conceivable part of me that will cross crossed very tightly for you! STICK DRAGON STICK! This is exciting! :happydance:
> 
> Me? Uhm... look at my chart! :)

Megg that looks VERY promising!!! Fingers crossed for you too honey!


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning all
just thought i'd drop by and say hi and let you all know the news from Hedge Towers, my temp plummeted this morning, 6 DPO, right below the coverline, i'm cramping badly and boobies are horrendously sore (feel free to look at chart and give me opinions) so looks like an even shorter cycle this month so the vitamin b6 hasn't worked at lengthening my LP so that confirms it, my body is buggered, hospital won't do anymore for me now and my levels of 21day tests last cycle were a stunning 1.4. so officially from the hospital there is no chance for me without IVF or ICSI and i can't afford either and won't get it on NHS as i had LM. 
As for Em looking like i will have to take her back in as she is in alot of pain but has lost feeling from her little toe upward to her ankle so looks like another Op is on the cards, so i am going to go find myself a nice short rope and hang out!! LMAO!!
hope you are all well and taking care of yourselves, i would like to apologise if i have upset any of you and i can only say i am dumb and don't know what i have done but i have been very busy with my health problems and what has been happening with my family, some strange vibes coming from some people on BnB at the min, must be the weather, speaking of which has anyone had any snow this morning? it keeps stopping and starting here, wish it would make its mind up, kids are in school though today so that is good news for me lol, bad for them as they have exams,xx


----------



## debgreasby

You're not out yet Sam, could be a yummy implantation dip ;) 

Fx'd for everyone xxx


----------



## tortoise

Hey Sam I don't think you should count yourself out yet! hang in here. Sorry that your daughter's leg has to be operated on again. fingers crossed for her. no snow in london - all a bit grey and dreary.

Deb - have you tested again?

Bella's mama - fingers crossed for you. I'm sure pregnancies dont all work the same way so you're def still in with a chance!


----------



## moggymay

Sam until Auntie drops her rubies you are still in the game! Hope Em feeling better soon and that another op is not on the cards, poor love has really suffered so far.

What do you mean about the bad vibes? Havent noticed anything but then I miss allsorts right in front of my nose lol Sure no one would be pissed at you cos there is no reason to be far as I know

Scorps how goes it? Lil dragon must be sticking well with all of us telling him/her to cling on.

Anyone else have owt to report? Seems quiet here at the mo....


----------



## moggymay

Deb - any news?


----------



## Clara85

Just an update - after 2nd ever Peak and some very hopefull symptoms AF arried this morning, on the plus side thats 13 day LH phase both months I have Ov'd... 

Gutted AF has arrived, we bd'd all the right times so guess on to next month at least -this time I will take Soy from 3-7 and continue with preg multi vits, EPO until Ov, and Vit B Complex .

Finally the snow seems to be melting here!!!

Babydust to all x


----------



## Tomo

Afternoon All,

Sorry AF arrived Clara, but great news that your L phase is now at 13 days! 

ScorpioDragon- I've got everthing crossed for you! So hope this one sticks around for a H&H 9 months. 
Hedgewitch - it's not over till AF arrives, Oodles of luck to you!

Well cd 17 for me today and got what seems to be a significant temp rise, have a look at my chart. Although FF still hasn't detected Ov, but guess it needs to be a sustained rise before it does so?

I'm quite concerned about my lack of EWCM- I had none this month-not a jot. Has anyone on here conceived despite lack of EWCM? Will continue with the EPO, robitussin and grapefruit juice next month if this month's a no no.

Good luck to all.


----------



## debgreasby

Still getting positives, think they are lighter today though.

Blood results from Friday, 66.1 having more blood taken today.


----------



## Tomo

Also - Hi to all the newbies, so many! Hope you're all get your BFP's super quick!


----------



## hedgewitch

just had a good idea, i am going to have a sex change!! at least that way i have a damn good excuse as to why i can't get pregnant lol, what do you all think? Sam will pass as a male name so haven't even got to bother with changing my name hehe, xx


----------



## debgreasby

Lol Sam, you really have gone insane!


----------



## hedgewitch

debgreasby said:


> Lol Sam, you really have gone insane!

Gone insane? lol that happened a long long time ago hehe, its my coping mechanism lol, good idea though don't you think, i wouldn't feel so shit every cycle then lol,xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hedge - you could keep both sets of reproductive equipment and impregnate yourself! If only it were that simple...!


----------



## Minimin

lmao!!!! It would make life alot easier!


----------



## tortoise

grrrrrr just lost patience and tested again. obviously nothing... this is now 13DPO so that combined with the fact I've been spotting all day I think officially means i'm out. I must say I'm rather gutted - had thought this month would be it... does the 2WW / BFN thing get easier to take?


----------



## tortoise

oh, not 13 DPO, 12DPO. but even so.


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: tortoise!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Tort! This is because both you and I have spent FAR TOO LONG on this site all day!! There is still hope though - maybe the witch is playing tricks and is actually on a 9 month holiday?!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All! 

How are you? Wow I come back to all the lovin', sex change convo, stupid AF, BFN's and many newbies! Nothing to report here... Praying this little one sticks this time around, but I am really not holding on to much hope as I am only 12 DPO and don't have a very good track record lately with super glue... I haven't called my Dr. yet, I will maybe Wednesday, (closer to AF arriving and all) perhaps they will miraculously have gotten my blood results back and give me a magic pill to hold on to my little bean!! Thank you all so much for all your good vibes, it means so much! The way I see it is, if this little one doesn't hold on at least with all the tests I have done we are one step closer to figuring out why they don't like staying too long hehe! Don't get me wrong I really want this one to stick, I am just trying to be realistic, calm and collected about everything!


----------



## moggymay

Scorps you know how mother nature works - when we finally are ready for science to step in she gets it sorted herself! 

Stick lil dragon stick :hugs: I want my bump bud back :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Sending muchos glue, Scorps!

Love to the new girls, welcome to the madhouse :D

Tortie, don't you DARE let that PMA drop. 12dpo is nothing and spotting around AF is common. So get that head up and try to relax :hugs:

News here is that I am officially back in TTC :happydance: :happydance: The old hag has arrived this evening, and I can honestly say I've never been so happy to see blood :D:D My poor CBFM is gonna get the shock of its life when I reset it tomorrow. Poor thing was getting lonely and is stuck on CD 99 LOL.


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hurray Tulip!


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hedge - you could keep both sets of reproductive equipment and impregnate yourself! If only it were that simple...!

That is an amazing idea!!!lol,xx
just an after thought does that mean that i would be a "real" guy then too as i would be an expert in D.I.Y???


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yes. Having a penis enables you to fart noisily, down pints, fix shelves, and understand the offside rule. Oh, and behave like a total moron for most of the time unless you want something. 

Oooh I am so anti-men today!


----------



## tortoise

Tulip - so pleased you're back TTC. Fingers crossed it'll happen quickly and smoothly for you
x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Actually I take that back. I'm just sulking over super lazy OH! Sorry fellas!


----------



## Roxter

Leilani said:


> Roxter said:
> 
> 
> I have a CBFM and have done a couple of months and get high on day 14 but never peak - it the high automatic or is it reading based? My cycle is 23 days, but I was wondering if the day 14 is a standard reading if you haven't Ov'ed by then?
> 
> Hi Roxter. The only "automatic" readings on the CBFM is the second peak and the high which always follow the first peak.
> 
> Some ladies have gotten pregnant only getting High readings - I'm guessing it reads High from Day 14 until AF shows up.
> 
> Your cycles are short, but not unusually so. Have you been to your GP to talk about this - and maybe get tested to see if you are ovulating.
> 
> If you have only used the monitor for 2 months, it could still be getting used to your horone levels - did you buy the monitor new or second-hand?Click to expand...

Hi and thanks for your reply. I bought a new one. I haven't been to the doctor yet. I am thinking I might give it a couple more months, then go and say that the CBFM doesn't register me as ovulating and could I have some basic tests?

This is the first month of official trying (came off pill year ago - just to see what happens) so have been :sex: every other day - can imagine it will get tiresome after a few monhts though and will start to rely on the monitior and possibly temping then!

Thanks again! xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

LOL Lamburai!! Too funny! Well I tell ya, if this one doesn't stick I may have to go out and get really drunk :wine:


----------



## Minimin

Scorpio Dragon! I hope this is a sticky one!!!!


----------



## urchin

Ay up me Wonders :D

I'm popping in to catch up on what's happening - I'm sure you all understand why I've been taking a back seat recently, but I do care about you lot very much!

Seems like there's been a huge amount going on, and I _know_ I won't fit everyone in here but I wanted to say

Sam - I can't believe your run of rotton luck, if it were the plotline to a film I'd be thinking _yeah right_ .....I really don't know where you find the strength, you really are one hell of a laydee

Min - I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through :hugs: there are no words to make things better - the only thing that makes any real difference is some time. Things are still tough for me, but time is starting to help with the healing

SD - huge congratualtions .... I really hope this is a sticky one - you deserve it hon

and as to everyone else - may your blokes dish up as required, may your diets achieve the necessary results, may science reveal the possibility of useful hermaphroditism and may you all continue being as fab and funny as you are :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Well I'm out this month :(, the :witch:showed up bang on time at 2.30 this afternoon - I knew she would, but did a test this am and got a :bfn:, so I knew she was on her way.

So onwards and onwards (I suppose), I might try Robitussin (or NZ Equivalent) this month, as despite taking EPO, I'm not seeing too much EWCM - thought I had a little bit this month, but it was negligible! Might slightly up my Soy dose too to 120mg.

FX and sticky dust being sent your way SD.


----------



## Megg33k

SD - Very excited to see this little dragon hold on! Sticky :dust: to you!

Sam - Well, you already know what I think! I just wanted to give you a :hugs: here quick! Sorry to hear about Em's probable repeat surgery, btw! Ugh! Give her my love! xx

Tulip - Welcome back, honey! With Deb's possible (I think probable) good news... my testing date coming right up.... and you back in the game... I say we're all in for a quick :bfp: together again... but better this time around! :hugs:

Tortoise - No giving up yet! Don't make me come hunt you down!

Me? Oh me! I don't know anymore. Temp doesn't look great today, but there's plenty of reasons that it's an open circle. Hopefully tomorrow will be more accurate and more telling. Testing Wed if no AF!

Welcome to the new girls, :hugs: to those with AF, :dust: to those testing, CONGRATS to the :bfp:s!


----------



## mamaxm

i bought a cbfm today! spent way too much money as i'm impatient and didn't want to order it, especially since i'm on day 2 of cycle and by the time it got here i doubt i could use it this cycle, which is the one i have REALLY wanted to concieve. would love an october bby. setting it up at 9AM tomorrow! :):):) read so many good things about it!


----------



## Leilani

Way to go Mamaxm - welcome. I love my monitor, and I love the sticks. I'm excited to get back to CD6 - though still on CD1-1 just now.

I think I'll be stalking you this cycle (though not in the weird way!)!!


----------



## tortoise

Morning all - 

Megg - don't lose hope. Your temp is still above cover line so you're still in there......
Welcome Mamaxm - I love my monitor too. Don't lose hope if it doesn't happen month 1 though - can take time to get to know you (I didn't get a peak my first month)
Leilani - sorry AF got you... I'm also going to try that cough medicine thing next month so we can compare notes.
Lambs - hope you're feeling better about men this morning ;) Did you test did you test?
Urch - nice to hear from you. Hope you're doing ok
SD - everything is still crossed for you!!
Min - how are you doing? are you back TTC this month then?
Tulip - hope the pre-ov weeks go quickly for you!
Debs - any update?

As for me - AF hasn't arrived yet but I do think it's imminent. My temp rose slightly to 36.98 this morning - my sparse chart is on this link (will start it proper next cycle) https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/29faa1


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning one and all!

Well I crumbled and tested this morning (8dpo) which was a dumb thing to do as it was never going to be a BFP this early was it?! I am trying not to sulk too much as I know I am not out for another 4 days or so, but it has knocked my confidence a bit. I will now try and hold off until at least 12dpo as I refuse to get upset over something I cannot change. Just read that another friend is pregnant again on facebook too. Grrrrr!

Megg - you are hardcore not testing - I envy your strength!
Mamaxm - welcome to CBFM! 
SD - you'll be fine. This is a sticky one for sure. If/when af turns up for me I shall have your drinks and mine!!
Leilani - sorry you're out, but onward and upward eh? 
Urchin - Nice to hear from you, and glad time is starting to make things less difficult. My thoughts are still with you.
Tulip - Hope the pre-ov wait passes quick so you can stress about the 2ww wait again soon!
Debs - next blood results back?
Min - Hope all is well, thinking of you.
Fran - where are you? How's the weight loss going?

Crikey! Anyone I missed - Hello and hope you're well!


----------



## mamaxm

Leilani said:


> Way to go Mamaxm - welcome. I love my monitor, and I love the sticks. I'm excited to get back to CD6 - though still on CD1-1 just now.
> 
> I think I'll be stalking you this cycle (though not in the weird way!)!!

i'm a huge fan of stalkers, don't worry :haha: 
going to set my cbfm at 9AM as i am a self admitted lazy butt and on my days off tend to sleep in.. but when i go to work i get up around 7 so i think that should work? so excited i'm a poas addict so this will work out well for me.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks girls! :hugs: Hoping the temp is higher when I wake up. I think tomorrow will be the one that tells me what to expect! I'm definitely trying to keep my spirits high. I'm crampy, but not really in an AF sort of way. I don't usually cramp much if at all with her... so I don't imagine it's directly related, which makes me happy! Of course, it could be just to prove me wrong! Definitely hardcore not testing! I want to know that whatever the test says is likely to be correct! Also, like tortoise mentioned... I would rather see AF than a :bfn:!

Yes, you tested too early, btw! LOL

Urchin - Forgot last post! Good to see you, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Morning everyone.

God, I am so over this snow, when is it going to go? Hubbie had to take my car this morning as his wouldn't start under the blanket of frost and slush so I feel a bit trapped in the house with nothing to do but lurk on BnB... 

Megg - blimey you are being strong not testing yet! I am only 6dpo I think and am already getting my tests out of the drawer to look at longingly... 

SD - More sticky stuff coming your way...

Urchin - hello! Nice to see you popping in.

Debs - don't keep us all in suspense, we are on the edge of our seats here waiting for your next set of blood results!

Hedge - any news on Emma yet? Hope you (and her) are still holding on in there.

Everyone else hope you are having a lovely morning xxxx


----------



## mamaxm

Megg33k said:


> Thanks girls! :hugs: Hoping the temp is higher when I wake up. I think tomorrow will be the one that tells me what to expect! I'm definitely trying to keep my spirits high. I'm crampy, but not really in an AF sort of way. I don't usually cramp much if at all with her... so I don't imagine it's directly related, which makes me happy! Of course, it could be just to prove me wrong! Definitely hardcore not testing! I want to know that whatever the test says is likely to be correct! Also, like tortoise mentioned... I would rather see AF than a :bfn:!
> 
> Yes, you tested too early, btw! LOL
> 
> Urchin - Forgot last post! Good to see you, honey! :hugs:

wish i had done this last cycle :cry: tested every day from 8dpo, AF came three days late.. the witch. and i made the mistake of buying a single blue dye test, which gave me a faint bfp.. got excited and then disappointed when i took a second one to confirm and of course bfn. ugh. baby dust to you!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> Ay up me Wonders :D
> 
> I'm popping in to catch up on what's happening - I'm sure you all understand why I've been taking a back seat recently, but I do care about you lot very much!
> 
> Seems like there's been a huge amount going on, and I _know_ I won't fit everyone in here but I wanted to say
> 
> Sam - I can't believe your run of rotton luck, if it were the plotline to a film I'd be thinking _yeah right_ .....I really don't know where you find the strength, you really are one hell of a laydee
> 
> Min - I'm so sorry to hear what you're going through :hugs: there are no words to make things better - the only thing that makes any real difference is some time. Things are still tough for me, but time is starting to help with the healing
> 
> SD - huge congratualtions .... I really hope this is a sticky one - you deserve it hon
> 
> and as to everyone else - may your blokes dish up as required, may your diets achieve the necessary results, may science reveal the possibility of useful hermaphroditism and may you all continue being as fab and funny as you are :hugs:

Urch, lovely to see you sweetie,
i have said many a time i couldn't even sell my life story to Hollywood, i would be laughed out for it being to unrealistic, thinking i may have been cursed........


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today, 
the news from Hedge Towers today, someone broke in my house last night and smacked me round the head while i was sleeping, at least thats how i feel lol, for some unknown reason i was awake every hour and it has driven me nuts, i am soooooooo tired this morning and my head is terrible, temp went back up this morning, but i am cramping rather badly so just waiting for the witch to arrive which is inevitable at some point.
the wind here is unbelievable!! gale force and blowing everything everywhere, supposed to be getting snow through today and tonight and as predicted the wind means blizzards!! 
Em had a bad fall last night in the bathroom, she fell backwards and banged herself up pretty good on the bath and sink, so now she is terrified of walking with her crutches again, her meds make her dizzy and she was literally just getting off the loo and coming to the door and she lost her footing, so at the moment she is laid up in bed again, i am waiting for the doctor at the hospital to ring me back but they reckon she will have to go back in as she has no sensation in her foot and has pain running up the back of her leg, i'm hoping its just the way the plaster is on her leg that may need to be redone but we shall have to see, fookin doctors take their time getting back though so if i haven't heard anything in the next couple of hours i am just going to put her in the car and go to A+E,
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Not much to report = useless doctors can't do bloods till tomorrow so more waiting.

Still spotting, tests seem lighter :(

It was little Charlie's memorial service today, so feeling very emotional and sad for what we have lost, but hopeful for the future. I know that when i am pregnant again, he will be watching over me.

Much love to you all, i'll keep you posted ;)


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi all,
For those that need hugs (which is probably all of us!), I am sending massive hugs to all of you. Every day I come to this forum and gather strength and energy from all of you. Thanks :)

I'm incredibly new to ttc and cbfm, which I got from a friend. I also just discovered yesterday (cd7) that we didn't reset the machine, and it is on her cycle. I'm going to just wait it out for this month (I want to keep testing), but is it better next month to reset it or just let it figure out my cycle? Which is quicker?

Also, I did my first test this morning and got a high reading!!!! I nearly freaked! I'm guessing it's possible to get a high reading with no peak reading, but I was just so excited to actually get a high reading. I kind of worried I would be waaayy out of wack with just stopping the pill last month. Is is always normal to get a high reading every month? Or is my body doing the right thing? Thank you all for saving my sanity again! Cheers!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

debgreasby said:


> Not much to report = useless doctors can't do bloods till tomorrow so more waiting.
> 
> Still spotting, tests seem lighter :(
> 
> It was little Charlie's memorial service today, so feeling very emotional and sad for what we have lost, but hopeful for the future. I know that when i am pregnant again, he will be watching over me.
> 
> Much love to you all, i'll keep you posted ;)

What a lovely idea hon. I really wanted to do something too but just didn't know what. My family and friends that I told have all been a little bit weird about the whole thing. I think they just don't know what to say and don't want to upset me by talking about it but it seems strange to me just to pretend it never hapened....

:hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Everyone,

Just wanted to come on and do a quick post as I have a sick lil' dragon at home today... but I POAS this AM and the line is def. darker! 13 DPO and now I am starting to get excited and think this one may stick! Oh God pleeease!! [-o&lt;
I will come back on when the little one is having a nap and do a proper post... a lot of action today! xxx


----------



## Tomo

Scorpio Dragon- That's Just the best news! I'm so excited for you. 
Stick little dragon-Stick!

Pony Girl - you'll need to reset your monitor for next month, as it'll still be working of the previous users cycle pattern and hormone levels. 

There isn't really a 'normal' as such for CBFM with regards to getting highs and peaks. Everyone seems to have different experiences of getting varying amounts of highs peaks and lows.

You can still have fun TTC this month though! and reset it for your next cycle. If you've got the instruction booklet then it tells you how to do this at the back or you can find the instructions online. 

As for me, cd18, think I'm 4dpo? but FF still hasn't detected ov. Tra la la...


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: stick lil dragon stick!


----------



## moggymay

ooh and get better soon big lil dragon :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Stick little dragon stick!! Fingers crossed for you scorps!

Deb - This much be such a difficult emotional day for you, but I hope you have managed to take some strength from your friends and family.

Hedge - I read your post and actually thought someone had broken into your house for a minute! I couldn't believe it! I was thinking "no way! this is too far fetched even for Eastenders!" Sorry that your daughter is still in pain an I hope she starts to recover soon.


----------



## moggymay

OMG! Cant believe how many of you are testing Weds/Thurs - looking forward to some news!!! :yipee:


----------



## tortoise

Go on Scorps!! This one is a sticker.


----------



## urchin

good evenink

well, I think I have been doing some deciding today (though really I guess I really ought to be doing this deciding alongside Mr Urch :blush: )
and I think I need to get back in the saddle.....I _know_ I am meant to be waiting for my appointment about my fibroid but wtf - loads of women have babies despite their humungous roids - mine is 9cms accross, which I was thinking is too huge to fit a growing baby alongside ..... but a twin brother or sister is bigger than this and they manage to cwch up don't they?

I _think_ the ACU's concern about the fibroid is that it means they can't see my ovaries, so they won't be able to jab needles in them to collect eggs - but spermies don't need to see where they're going do they?

Seeing as I don't have funding any more, I don't need to do such a frantic rush - they will treat me for another 3 years at least, so although the time is ticking on .... I am not desperately trying to squeeze in before the cut off point.

I will leave my appointment where it is for february - and if I've not managed to become pregnant by the time I actually get an operation appointment I will go and have it done.

I guess I can't cope with just sitting around here not even trying :( 

I didn't use my monitor this month as I didn't want to pay for sticks if I wasn't planning to attempt babymaking .... so all I know this month is that I am on CD32 (oh it feels nice thinking in terms of those numbers again) I have no idea how long my cycle is these days.....though given how crampy my belly is, I'm guessing AF isn't far away

I will reset my monitor this month as I think it's a bit much expecting her to make calculations based on the last 3 months information ..... I have got my finger flexing in anticipation :D


Thanks for the welcome back folks - it's lovely to see you all again :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

yay urchin. good to have you back in the saddle. always makes me feel better if i'm doing something proactive about a problem. and lots of women have overcome difficulties and gone on to have healthy pregs. good luck!


----------



## moggymay

Welcome back :flower: and good luck for this next cycle Urch :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Go for it Urch, good luck xxx


----------



## bw9522

I recieved my cbfm so i will get squating, reading the leaflet so im in the know ready for next cycle if af shows, let hope not though


----------



## Tulip

Wassup Urch, welcome back. This place ain't the same without you.

BM - I talk about Ruby all the time. If people find it awkward, tough. They shared the joy of her short life, they shall not be allowed to forget her. I simply won't have it. Think people are getting used to me referring to her at every possible opportunity xx

sammo - what did the doctors say or did you have to make a scene in A&E? xx


----------



## Megg33k

SD - I'm very excited for you, missy! I think you have a sticky one! :hugs: Best wishes to your bigger lil dragon getting better ASAP!

Urchin - Good girl! Welcome back, sweetheart! The saddle misses you! :hugs:

Deb - FX'd for you... I'm sure the ceremony was lovely! :hugs:

BM - Too bad if people are uncomfortable! They'll just have to get over it, won't they? LOL @ wanting to test at 6dpo!

Tulip - Hoping my temp didn't disappoint you today! :winkwink:

Moggy - Hoping to have good news for you! Nervous though!

Welcome to the new girls!


----------



## debgreasby

Lovin your chart Meg x


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Deb! I need to go check out our pics now that I'm no longer on the LTS (laptop that sucks)! :)


----------



## shils

7dpo and don't feel anything different. No signs nothing at all.


----------



## Megg33k

I'm pretty sure that's normal for 7dpo, hun! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, just realised none of you know Em been back to theatre tonight
just got back from the hospital and i am wiped out, cup of tea then bed as i have to be back there in the morning when Em comes round, when they took her plaster off they found a huge cyst on the back of her ankle full of nasty stuff so she has had it drained and they have given her some antibiotics when she was in theatre, also she has some nerve damage and don't think she will ever get the feeling back in her toes due to the fact they set her foot wrong!!! Damn hospital!! (same one that fucked up with my PG with LM and resulted in her death) leg, foot and ankle now been redone and reset and she is drugged up to the eyeballs again poor girl, so no point in me staying there as she won't come round till the morning, leg and foot is huge with all the swelling after rebreaking it and draining the nasty stuff out, fluffin joke that hospital, i have many a colourful word to say about them believe me!!
today for me is cd 24 and 8 dpo, boobs in agony feeling crampy and thats about it for me, see what the temp does in the morning but i am expecting Her Royal Bitch in the next few hours!! 
hope you are all ok,xxx


----------



## hopeful 39er

mamaxm said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! :hugs: Hoping the temp is higher when I wake up. I think tomorrow will be the one that tells me what to expect! I'm definitely trying to keep my spirits high. I'm crampy, but not really in an AF sort of way. I don't usually cramp much if at all with her... so I don't imagine it's directly related, which makes me happy! Of course, it could be just to prove me wrong! Definitely hardcore not testing! I want to know that whatever the test says is likely to be correct! Also, like tortoise mentioned... I would rather see AF than a :bfn:!
> 
> Yes, you tested too early, btw! LOL
> 
> Urchin - Forgot last post! Good to see you, honey! :hugs:
> 
> wish i had done this last cycle :cry: tested every day from 8dpo, AF came three days late.. the witch. and i made the mistake of buying a single blue dye test, which gave me a faint bfp.. got excited and then disappointed when i took a second one to confirm and of course bfn. ugh. baby dust to you!!!Click to expand...

I know how that sucks...once I bought a blue dye test and got a faint bfp!!! 
I wanted to see if the faint positive was a fluke so I tested my husbands urine and he got a faint BFP too. GRRRRR I hate those tests!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

hopeful - Oh, ouch! Husband was pregnant too, eh? :winkwink: That really is shit though! Shouldn't be able to sell tests with such an awful track record! :hugs:

Sam - I'm so angry at that hospital right now! OMG! I could beat them senseless... err... more senseless I suppose! At least they hopefully got it right this time! Poor Em! Love and hugs for mine to yours! xx


----------



## mrs C

I have been hiding out with little to report as of late. I started Clomid this week and have one more to take and then hoping for some ovulation this month. I think that I am still very much in denial about the PCOS. I guess what is important is that I have some answers and I am getting some treatment.

Hopefully there will be lots of BFP for everyone soon. Is it too much to ask that everyone can just get pregnant this cycle?


----------



## tortoise

Sam - what a terrible experience at the hospital. have you made a formal complaint about this latest issue with Emily's treatment?

CD31 and my temp dropped 0.2 today - 36.78. I haven't temped for long enough to know how significant this is but obviously it doesn't make me happy! I temped at 6.15am and was awake at 5.15am so this may have had an effect. But expecting AF anytime soon. Boooooo.


----------



## hedgewitch

well temp plummeted again this morning, its about as much use as a chocolate fire guard!! so witch will be here soon like i didnt know that was coming!
when i got back from the hospital this morning it was sleet and the ice had almost melted to slush, however when i went bed at 3ish everywhere was white again and i've woke up this morning to 8inches of snow!! what a nightmare and i have to drive in it so i am nervous as hell as i haven't driven in these conditions for years and none of our roads have been gritted so i am dreading it, hope you are all well today,xx


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Please could someone have a look at my chart, had my third consistent temp rise today, but FF has put the first low after my peaks as OV?! Is this normal? Luckily we had sex on that day, but really thought I would have Ov'd on one of my peaks? It's my first month of temping and now just confused!

Hedge, really sorry to hear your daughter has been in and out of that hospital.Poor thing, here's hoping she makes a speedy recovery. Please take care on the roads too. It's a white out in London this morning and still snowing.

Thanks ladies x


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - i don't really have much to say but thought I would just say hi! 

Scorps - congrats on your BFP I have my FX'd for you for a sticky one. 

Sam sorry to hear the hospital have let you down yet again, I wish your daughter a quick recovery.

To everyone else who is testing this week - Good Luck! :thumbup: yes, wouldn't it be nice if we could ALL just get our BFPs this month.......

I am patiently awaiting AF which I'm assuming is due on Saturday - that would put me at 10DPO now - no symptoms really except some dull AF-type aches the last couple of days, but i'm not getting my hopes up. I continually poke my BBs to see if they're sore, and check em out in the mirror to see if they look bigger - crazy, does anyone else do that?! 

I totally messed up my monitor this month by pressing the 'm' late due to travelling, so I am just going to re-set it for the next cycle. I have just found out that my DH is going to be away with work for the whole week that I expect will be my fertile time next cycle........ so I'm thinking I might just go with him, take my laptop and work from his hotel room ...... the things we do eh?! :haha:


----------



## debgreasby

Bah my urine test from monday came back borderline (??? WTF????)

Going for repeat bloods today. Test lighter today.

Convinced i'm having chemical due to symptoms. Bah!


----------



## moggymay

anyone got any news? Lots of testing imminent me thinks????


----------



## Megg33k

Tortoise - Without a comparison, a .2 drop isn't necessarily anything to be concerned about. My temp could drop .2 degrees and I would still be .36 above my coverline. It's good to be taking your temp and entering it as a means of getting used to doing it, but don't try and use the data you're getting right now. I'm now saying that in a mean way... just that you'll only stress yourself more without cause! :hugs: In fact, I just converted that from C to F... and your temp is still WAY higher than mine. I wouldn't be concerned. I can't imagine that you're getting AF with a 98.2 temperature. I was excited about 97.86. LOL

Sam - Please be safe, sweetheart! :hugs: 

Tomo - You have just shown us all again why CBFM is best used WITH temping! If someone were just blindly assuming that O would happen at the Peak days, then they would be possibly spending months missing O every time and getting frustrated with why it wasn't happening! Is it normal? Nothing is ever "normal," tbh! But, it's perfectly fine! :) I hope you caught the eggy!

Deb - I replied to the other thread, but apparently 5-25mIU of HCG is considered borderline. :hugs: to you!

Moggy - Assuming you've seen, but mine has been delayed a day due to forgetfulness or laziness or some such thing! LOL


----------



## Tomo

Thanks for replying Megg,

I have to say it completely threw me when I saw that FF pin-pointed CD16 as OV day! If it was the case that I OV'd on CD16 in previous months, then I probably wasn't in with a chance, as we'd stopped BDing by that point. I'm really glad we did this month, although it wasn't exactly ideal baby making sex IYKWIM! It's kind of given me a bit more hope for this month. 

Your chart's still looking good! when's AF due?


----------



## hump28

Hi I was wondering if anyone has any advice that can help me, Im being treated for an overactive thyroid, and have had ovaian drilling to help me concive my first 2 children, i have remarried and we are trind for another. I have been useinf a cbfm, i had my peaks so i have ovulated but im now on day 68 and still no period and no positive preg test can anyone help me with advice please xx


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - No problem! I would say that FF is exactly right by the looks of your chart. It's actually not even sort of questionable! Chances are, if you have regular AF's, then you probably have OV'd ~CD16 each cycle. I totally understand the not ideal baby making sex... LOL Been there, done that! Honestly, hitting the 2 days before is just as if not more important though, and you got that covered. I think you're golden, honey! :hugs: Just don't stop BD'ing until you get that 3dpo mark from now on... if you even need another cycle... you honestly might not! EEK! Exciting! I'll be stalking! Edit: Just realized you asked when AF was due for me! I don't know what reminded me. Honestly, I think she was due yesterday or the day before... maybe today at the latest! Of course, that's assuming I still only have an 11-12 day LP. I had low progesterone post-O before the MMC... it's seemingly sorted itself out after it though. So, I guess my LP could be longer and she might not be due till the weekend at the latest! I don't know anymore! :(

hump - To be honest, getting Peaks doesn't actually ensure that you ovulated. It means that your body geared up for ovulation, but it doesn't mean that it happened. I know that no one wants to hear that, but it's true. And being on CD68 with no AF and no BFP... it lends to the probability that you didn't actually ovulate. The only way to verify that you have or haven't is with BBT temping or u/s. I would honestly go to your GP or OB/GYN and ask for a blood test to be sure if you're pregnant or not, then (if not) get Provera to bring on your new cycle, and temp to see what's actually going on. That's what I would do, at least!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Everyone,

It has been a crazy last few days with a very congested tired cranky and feverish little dragon... his routine is all messed up and our nights are him and I hardly sleeping and DH downstairs on the couch :sad2: I haven't been temping or anything due to that but I think my temp is staying up and my little bean is sticky! FX'd! Going to call the Dr. today and see what she wants to do...
Sorry I don't have time to respond to everyone but wanted to say...
Deb hang in there! I must have missed your other thread, I thought these tests were still + from your angel... sorry I was confused!
Tulip and BM (and Deb) talk about your angels ALL you want!!
Urch welcome back to TTC'ing woo hoo!
Meg your chart is looking good!
Sam hope your daughter is ok and that AF is a no show for ya!
Welcome to all the newbies, FX'd for those who are waiting to test, :dust: and glue to everyone!
xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Glad little dragon is sticking!!!


----------



## PonyGirl

Excellent news about little dragon :) I had my second high today, wettish-sticky cm. I noticed that the lines were darker today, too....do they progressively get darker leading up to ov? I'm still all over the place with my temping :( Cheers all!


----------



## urchin

awh shucks you lot :D It _is_ good to be back!

Sam - I really hope em is on the mend soon - poor thing is really in the wars :(

Megg - *sends a big silly wave* good to see you chikkie

Fran - how's the diet going? - need an update


everyone else - it'll take me a while to catch up with where everyone is at .... there's a lot to read to catch up isn't there?

As for me - AF has started with avengence, so will be resetting the monitor tonight or tomorrow (need to dig out my instructions)
And I shared my thoughts with Mr Urch last noght - and he likes the plan.....so Urchin Towers is back in business!
SD - sounding good hon, ot it all crossed for you


----------



## fluffyblue

Ermmm Megg where am I on your list !

Hi guys posting cus I wanna see my ticker, albeit 5dpo but not tried this month, am gearing up all guns blazing for next month wahey xx


----------



## Megg33k

Fluffy.... You're on the invisible bit that I actually forgot to add... trust me when I say that I'll be remedying that soon! :) The file is on a pc I can't get to until after 5... but it'll be all better then... *mental note to add Urchin too*... I was a bit lame on my list, eh? LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. I'm not dead, just taking a back seat. In the rather boring wait for ovulation at the moment and not even allowed any recreational sex pre-HSG.

A friend who I used to talk about TTC with on another non-TTC board is about to go into labour today or tomorrow. Brings it home how long it's been. I've never had even the faintest sniff of a BFP and I just can't imagine it ever happening. Feeling a bit sorry for myself. But girls, you know me, no brackets please.

Regarding the diet, I have been SAINT-like and stuck to my calories. Haven't had a drink since NYE. Been doing to Wii Fit at home and joined the work gym today. But the scales haven't shifted for about 5 days now, which is irritating. Still, 3.5lbs loss overall so far. Only another 36.5 to go. *sigh*


----------



## Tulip

Stick little dragon, stick!

Ponygirl - you'll find that one line (the LH) gets darker as you approach peak while the other (Oestrogen) line will get lighter - it's the Oestrogen surge that sparks the LH surge, if you get me.....

Hugs all round!


----------



## Tulip

Stick little dragon, stick!

Ponygirl - you'll find that one line (the LH) gets darker as you approach peak while the other (Oestrogen) line will get lighter - it's the Oestrogen surge that sparks the LH surge, if you get me.....

Deb - I so wish I could disagree with your assessment, but I'd be attempting to BS you, and you'd know it. All I can do is hope with all my heart that this one is a sticky and is just testing mummy xx

Hugs all round!


----------



## debgreasby

It's ok Tulip - i can deal with it. Having something good to focus on was helping me deal with my loss, now it'a all come crashing back to me.

Tomorrow WILL be a better day.... gonna start temping again. It helps deal with my "control freak" issues lol


----------



## hedgewitch

hi girls hope you are all well and ok, Em is home now and is safely tucked up in bed where she belongs, had to have an absolutely huge cast put on her leg because of all the swelling but hoping that will come down in time, she still can't feel her foot but they don't know why that is and to be honest don't care as they are not even going to look into why and the pain she is having shooting up the back of her leg is not an issue either as they haven't got time to look into it now so come back next week???WTF??

something very strange happened at the hospital today, when i lost my boy in Aug 2008 and had the ectopic the doctor who was taking care of me (we will call him fred) was working underneath the doctor who didnt do her job, who we shall call muppet (thats being polite). so anyway he lost his job a few months before i lost LM and it was to do with something that happened with him and his boss Muppet so anyway i saw him today and he said hi and that he had now got his job back at the hospital and is working there full time, so i said thats great and he then said the usual how are you and put his hand on my arm and said he had heard about LM and he was sorry, so i said yes and started to tell him what she died from and he then says this
"yes i know it was awful, i was the one who did the internal investigation into her death and the inernal audit and i also used her as my case study to pass my exams to become qualified" well i said "sorry? can you repeat that" and again he told me what he had just said, so then he must have realised i was standing there with my mouth open and was shocked as he suddenly made his apologies and ran off, and when i say ran i mean ran. see the thing is there was NEVER as far as i am aware as LM's mummy an internal investigation and NEVER an internal audit, i still have my letter of complaint here as i have held off putting it in to launch the investigation and the hospital are NOT aware i am going to take this action, not did i EVER give my permission for LM to be used in a case study, so this means that after we left her in the mortuary someone then came and messed about with her and took pictures of her, now at the time i went nuts as her skin above her lip had been damaged and split AFTER we left her there and when i asked about this they said they didn't know how it had happened, also all her scan pictures, notes and her records vanished and i was told by the hospital that there was NO record of her ever being born, and all her scan pictures had been deleted (34 +3 weeks of being scanned every week) so maybe i have a suspicious mind but at the time we and our solicitor figured they were trying to cover up what happened and to now find out that Fred has been reinstated after doing this internal investigation for Muppet.........
well make of it what you will but let me tell you this, that hospital are surely in serious breach of rules and regulations concerning what has happened to my daughters body after her death and also seeing as i never gave permission for anyone to use her in a case study then i surely think that must also be wrong???? her scan pictures have never been recovered and for some unknown reason they were deleted off the main hard drive at the hospital and also the main frame at Cardiff where all copies are held for at least 5 years by law, her records from the last 6 weeks of my pregnancy have disappeared, the ones that state i was saying something was wrong and i wanted her delivered, luckily i managed to get a copy before all this happened by playing the "i want to make a memory book" card and i got them before i started asking questions and they "lost" everything, they don't know i have them as a lovely lady in records did me a copy on her last day working there. i also have the scan pics that show the cord wrapped around her face 3 times and then round her neck and i also have ones from a private 4d scan that shows the cord torsion and hypercoiling at 27 weeks proving the issue began when i started having the pains and she started having seizures. am i going crazy or does this all seem a bit off?xxx


----------



## urchin

The whole things sounds decidedly off to me hon, 
But I'm not sure that people are generally told if there is to be an internal audit/investigation? and I don't know what is involved in a case study? That might just mean reviewing the records (before they got 'lost') and writing about what happened as opposed to carrying out any invasive tests?
So whether all of this is normal procedure or something to add to a complaint I really couldnt tell you.

Big hugs xx


----------



## Leilani

Gee Sam - that doesn't sound too good, though I agree with Urchin, Fred was probably doing a follow up of procedures rather than on LM herself (though you'll need to check this somehow). However, this could explain why the hospital thought they had "lost" everything. Fred probably had it, and so he also should have returned everything straight after he did his investigation. In any event, surely you should have been privvy to what Fred's findings were - he obviously thought you were, so if nothing else this is something that you MUST persue.

Is there a suitably decent person at the hospital you can talk to?


----------



## Megg33k

Deb - Surely tomorrow WILL be a better day! :hugs:

Sam - I would be right pissed. It is obvious that he thought you were aware. Otherwise, I'm sure he wouldn't have said any such thing. I'm definitely curious to see how it plays out. That's pretty sad if it's legal to go about using your child in a case study without permission. Even if the investigation was within their rights, I can' imagine that him using her to get qualified was. I'd definitely keep pushing!


----------



## tortoise

Morning all

This is fed up of surrey. I've been brown spotting since last Thursday - that's seven days of no AF and no symptoms. I just want AF to come now so I can get pissed and wallow!

But enough about me: 
Sam what a frightful tale. I do think Urch and the others are talking some sense though. Firstly from what I know of final exams for med students, they're written not practical - so he may have used your daughter's tragic death as examples during his paper. Plus, if you try to be positive (which I know if difficult) the fact he has picked up on her care could be productive as hopefully he'll be helping prevent it happen to anyone else. Which would be a legacy of which you can be proud. Plus I think it's unlikely that a very recently qualified doctor would be leading an internal investigation into a case like this one - perhaps he's been reviewing her records rather than a full-on investigation? Either way you clearly have a right to find out what has happened. I know Mrs_N who posts occasionally on here is a doctor - perhaps she might have some advice on how best to get some answers for you.


----------



## tortoise

PS Fran - very well done on the diet! Keep going.


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise - Sounds dreadful spotting for so long... I've been there and understand! :hugs:

fluffy - My siggy has been corrected for you and urchin now! I don't believe I could fit another soul onto it if I tried! LOL


----------



## honey0532

_Hi everyone! 

Firstly I would like to send big hugs to everyone who has lost their baby at whatever stage of pregnancy and all the luck in the world to the ones who have yet to conceive x

I hope you all don't mind but I have been having a look over this thread as I am thinking about buying the cbfm, wasn't being nosy just was kinda looking for some positive vibes before spending so much money, feels like I have been listening into a convo from another table whilst having a coffee in starbucks lol so soz for that! 

You guys all seem so clued up on all the ttc business so I am hoping to gain some experience from you all if thats ok? 

A little about me .... I'm 31 have a 13yr old son and a 8yr old girl had 8 mc over the past 10 years between 6wks and 9 wks into the pregnancies. Never really tried to conceive b4 and after all those losses I decided work and shopping was the way to go at the end of 2008. Come April 2009 I fell ill and quickly realised I was pregnant, kept a clear mind and refused to get excited but things went well and when we got past the 16 weeks I was rather elated to go for a routine a few weeks later to be told the MW couldn't find our daughters heartbeat.... I just knew, was bundled up to the hospital for a scan where her death was confirmed and it was arranged for me to give birth the following day. There are no words to explain those following days, weeks, months but somehow we have got through them. I won't lie it has been and I expect will remain to be hard but here I am ... and trying to get positive. We buried our little girl Kody Vanessa in early August and well I hadn't really thought about what we were going to do next , suppose I just wanted to stay where I was so I could always feel close to Kody so I awaited PM results , my blood test results and my first period. I was really ill after having Kody, My body has this thing of holding onto the placenta after birth so I had advised this to my midwife before I gave birth who had arranged a scan the following day, this showed that everything was fine but I was sent home with antibiotics 7 weeks later I thought my first period had arrived when infact I was beginning to haemorrhage and was rushed into hospital to quickly find out that indeed a piece of placenta was embedded in my womb and I was having to go for surgery, only I was so week that I would have to wait till they stabilised me, for a minute they thought I might lose my womb but the surgeon was fab and all went as well as could be expected. After that we got the test/PM results that all showed that everything was ok, Kody was a healthy baby and was born with the cord wrapped around her neck so very tightly apparently lady luck just wasn't with us.
So we decided in October we would like to try again, so I had a normal period and then nothing in Nov, went to the Dr in early Dec who done a hormone blood test which showed I was mid cycle and right enough I began a period on the 21st of Dec. I bought the first response ovulation kit and started testing on my 3rd day after my period had finished. Thought we would try this first before buying the cbfm. On cd15 I had a egg yolk mucus and a dark line indicating ready to go ... so go we did lol 3 days later cd18 I had a sort of pinkish light brownish spotting (more like when I wipe) that lasted 24 hrs and when it left it also left cramps in my lower belly (just like period pains) I am now on cd23 and have had no further spotting but continuing to be in pain. My periods have been all over the place and usually my cycle is anywhere between 28-36 days. 
So I am thinking ... cbfm? I have to say the whole temp thing scares me but is it worth setting up a chart rather than living out my diary? Is soy a good idea? Has anyone got any advice as to where I should begin ... I am a total virgin to actually being aware that I am ttc if that makes sense loll 
Thank you for reading ,,, feels like I have just written a bloody book loll , hope this finds you all well and wishing everyone all the best whatever your circumstances 

xxxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Megg33k

honey - First, this might get confusing since I call everyone "honey"! LOL Your body may well still be trying to sort itself out after the MC. Some bounce back very quickly, and others take time. I would definitely recommend charting. It's not as bad as you think. The CBFM isn't a bad purchase... I honestly think the charting will help more at this juncture for you though. You could always do both! I wouldn't muck things up with any products right now. I'd just start with temping and maybe the CBFM and see what your cycles are actually doing! :hugs:


----------



## honey0532

Thank you 

Me thinks this is the route i will go , will need to check out the online charts, is there one on this site ? 

wendy xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Honey - So sorry for you losses but welcome to CBFM. The ladies on here are very knowledgable and supportive so I'm sure people will advise and make you feel welcome. I would be a strong advocate of buying a CBFM, but also of temping in order to see what your body is doing (feel free to have a look at my chart below in case you've not seen one before).

Sam - It must have been a shock to hear Fred say all that and I agree that you should try and approach the hospital about this. Perhaps discuss with your solicitor for a formal approach if you feel it is required?

Scorpio - sticky glue sticky glue selotape wallpaper paste and cement!

Debs - I'm so sorry sweetie. I'll be thinking of you. xx

Megg - you have actual NERVES OF STEEL! Good luck. 

As for me, I am well and truly fed up today. I (am a dick!) and tested again this morning and got a total BFN which I expected. I know I am out this month so, to coin Fran's phrase, no brackets please! I just want AF to show up so I can get on with things again. 

I do have a soy question though. This month I took about 120mg (or whatever measurement it is) between days 3 to 7 and it didn't seem to do anything. I still ov'd on CD21 (which was "normal" pre-mc's). Can I up the dose and if I can what would people recommend?

As usual thanks for your support and advice, and I hope everyone is as well as can be expected.


----------



## Lamburai1703

go to anyone's chart and join from there. Its free, and the website is www.fertilityfriend.com.


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - First of all, your chart is GORGEOUS! Second of all, if you're O'ing well (which your chart suggests that you are) on 120mg... then upping the dose could actually PREVENT ovulation. You have to pretty well take the lowest dose that works for you. So, I wouldn't advise upping it! :hugs: Now, get your Positive Panties on and stop testing too early! I'll let you borrow my nerves of steel! HAHA!


----------



## honey0532

Thank you so much ... doing so now lol 

You know what this all scares me ...I am trying so hard for this not to take over life as such but I already feel like I am outta control and I know no matter how hard I try to stop stressing the more I will ... 

not got diary to hand but I am about 7/8 days after ovulation ,days 23/24 of my cycle and am having totally constant stomach cramps ... is there a chance I could be pregnant or am I wishful thinking lol 

when is it best for me too test ? 

AAARRRGGGGHHHH ... sorry I really don't mean to be bugging you all with stuff I should prob google it's just google dosent talk bk lol 

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all well today,
please feel free to check out my irratic chart, it has had 2 dips now one at 6DPO and then one at 8DPO and then today tried to come back up so now i'm mega confused, still got sore boobies and still cramping, link in my siggy, thanks girls, sorry to mither you all,xx


----------



## Megg33k

honey - I say wait another week! The rest will say you can test in about 3 days! LOL 

Sam - It just can't decide, can it? :hugs: to you! xx


----------



## moggymay

Lambs - feel I am repeating myself!!! 10dpo is *TOO EARLY TO COUNT YOURSELF OUT!!!* 

Wait til the day AF is late and if no nasty visitor then you may test!:dohh:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> honey - I say wait another week! The rest will say you can test in about 3 days! LOL
> 
> Sam - It just can't decide, can it? :hugs: to you! xx

morning hun, how are you today? i know hun, seems my body would like to torture me this month lol and if you go off the implantation dip theory i had two lmao which is impossible so guess my body is just playing dirty!!


----------



## honey0532

LOL yeah I thought about another week .... just was hoping for the 3 days lol 
I don't feel pregnant but then tbh I really don't know what i feel anymore lol

Heres the crazy thing ,,, 

It snowed so bad in 2001 that we were snowed in for 3 days with no electrity in the March lol ...had our daughter in Nov that year after having a bloody hot summer and having to postpone our wedding !! 

It is 2010 (numbers of the year v similar) the snow has been hellish lol dunno about the forth coming summer but hoping it will b a fab one after this winter lol and we r starting planning for a renewal of our vows in 2012 (our 10 yr anniversary)... am I crazy or are the circumstances all very similar lol Also Kody's due date was Jan the 6th .... same day I started to ovulate ... could my angel be looking down on me or am I becoming at total basket case and over hoping everything that will in turn just knock me on my arse lol 

xx


----------



## moggymay

sorry Lambs, didnt realise it would be so big! :blush:

Welcome Honey - it is a mad house but full of love, support and plain speaking. Yes you are too early to test too!

Meg - how are you holding out soooo long? Fab news about LP whatever happens on Saturday. When should we start lurking and stalking for the test? :hugs:

Scorps - sticky sticky sticky glue for lil dragon and :hugs: for big lil dragon xx

Fran good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed the HSG gives your tubes a good flush ready for the valentines :bfp: :hugs:

Sam - that hospital :gun: you and yours :flower: :hugs: think you need to ask for some straight answers, maybe the solicitor could do it so you dont have to deal with their insensitivity again when you have so much on your plate :hugs: 

Everyone else :hugs: have a good day


----------



## mamaxm

Cd 5 :happydance: get to poas tomorrow! Meg, I don't know how you're holding out so long, saw on your siggy you're 15 dpo?!?!?!? i'm lucky if i can hold out to 10dpo! dust to you!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I'm quite good! Just because it keeps dipping doesn't mean I'm giving up on you... you must know that! :hugs:

honey - If you can hold out the week, I would. Circumstances sound very similar. Maybe this could be a bit of a late Xmas gift from your little angel! :hugs:

Moggy - I'm terrified to test... makes holding out easy! I'll post something regarding a test result by your early evening on Saturday (being 6 hours ahead). You can stalk before then too though if you like! LOL Quite excited about the LP if BFN. So, I guess I can't lose this time, eh?

mamaxm - I'm only sort of 15dpo. I haven't slept and woken up to 15dpo yet... so it's still technically 14dpo for me (in my head)... and I believe I O'd a day later than FF thinks... So, I say I'm only 14dpo tomorrow. However, I guess FF should know better than I do... its just that I feel it happen and I believe FF is wrong! LOL Thanks for the :dust:... some to you too! :)

Boobs still hurt, crampy, loads of clear, stretchy CM or none... depends on the hour! Loads of fun over here! LOL


----------



## Lamburai1703

Alright I know I know! I tested too early but like I said, this time of my cycle in October on the same brand of test (Superdrug 10miu) I got a faint BFP and then a definite at 12dpo, so just not feeling it this time. I also believe that you "just kind of know". I now want to puke having written something so puke-worthy!

Honey - follow Megg's advice and do not pee on a stick or you will end up in Negativesville with me. It is not a nice place to visit!

Sorry Moggy - I feel I have let you down!! I will not pee again until the witch shows (well, not on a stick anyway!)

Megg - thanks for the soy advice. I will stick with the same dose this month. I just want to be a 28 day cycle girl as its much less time to wait!!


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - Glad you aren't giving up peeing entirely! Could get uncomfortable! LOL I was a 28 day cycle gal until my LP suddenly is still going at 14-15dpo. I wish I knew if I was actually late yet! LOL


----------



## tortoise

well I'm out.... AF has just got me. Boooooo!!

So, Lambs, Sam, Megg, who else is in 2WW? we're counting on you!


----------



## moggymay

Lambs you may redeem yourself by peeing only in appropriate places til next testing date. :hugs: 

You couldnt ever let me down by poas early cos we all do it just hate to see folks have the heartache of a chemical. :nope:

2010 soy beans!!! Woop woop :yipee:


----------



## moggymay

tortoise said:


> well I'm out.... AF has just got me. Boooooo!!
> 
> So, Lambs, Sam, Megg, who else is in 2WW? we're counting on you!

:hugs:


----------



## honey0532

Awwww Lamb I am so already there with you .... convinced I just don't feel pregnant but yet know that its too early to really have any signs lol 
I had a lot of stomach cramps when i was early pregnant with Kody but didn't get sore boobs or sickness till i was about 6 weeks .... aww a dunno positive vibes and all that lol 
I actually think this whole ttc is gonna turn me into a seriously deranged person :rofl:


----------



## honey0532

tortoise said:


> well I'm out.... AF has just got me. Boooooo QUOTE]
> 
> I know I'm new to this but I hope you don't mind me sending you big :hug:
> 
> xxx


----------



## debgreasby

Poop Tortoise! Hugs for ya. xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

well i can hold the title to that hehe!! 7 years and some serious mental issues lol:wacko::tease::rofl:xx


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> Awwww Lamb I am so already there with you .... convinced I just don't feel pregnant but yet know that its too early to really have any signs lol
> I had a lot of stomach cramps when i was early pregnant with Kody but didn't get sore boobs or sickness till i was about 6 weeks .... aww a dunno positive vibes and all that lol
> I actually think this whole ttc is gonna turn me into a seriously deranged person :rofl:

well i can hold the title to that hehe!! 7 years and some serious mental issues lol:wacko::tease::rofl:xx


----------



## hedgewitch

tortoise said:


> well I'm out.... AF has just got me. Boooooo!!
> 
> So, Lambs, Sam, Megg, who else is in 2WW? we're counting on you!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.giftort,xx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Hi i have a question im getting a CBM on Friday :) yay! but im in the 1ww so hopefully i wont need it but when the eggy shows up on the display that means your about to OV or your ARE oving?


----------



## hedgewitch

so here's a question for you all, my cycles were 28 days -32 days after having LM then when i started clomid they went to between 22-26 days so when am i due? do i still go off a 28 day cycle as i took vit b6 to try lengthen my lp or do i go off my last cycles dates?? confused dot com again, my body hates me, its a conspiracy to send me even more nuts than i am if thats possible, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gifxxx


----------



## honey0532

well looks like i should fit in well lol 

You know your luck seems as bad as mine btw .... 5 months ago , my son broke his leg falling down a pot hole a week later we lost our Kody the day I gave birth my aunt was looking after the kids and fell over in the street whilst getting the kids an ice cream and snapped her ankle ..... someone we knew called us faking a mc whilst we had the funeral directors in arranging our precious angels funeral, some nasty comments flew in my husbands office which are too hurtful to reapet ending in us complaining and bugger all getting done ! I hemorrhaged and was laid up inn hospital for a week followed by an infection during this time my son was mugged getting a black eye an fractured cheekbone protecting his ipod a few weeks later someone rammed into the back of our car whilst my husband was on his was to counciling giving him a major whiplash ... aww i could go on but u really wouldn't believe it lol 

You think maybe we deserve a break and 2010 could be our year lol 

xx


----------



## hedgewitch

oh and with everything going on with Em forgot to mention Matt started a new job yesterday, back doing his joinery for twice the amount he was on with this agency!!! yes we can live again great news so far as we at Hedge Towers are concerned and its made Matt so much happier in himself, since he had his crying session the other day and got it all off his chest about LM dying he is pretty much back to being the love of my life lol so i am in a damn good mood!!!!https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_1.gif and i have driven in the snow and ice after 7 years and feeling damn proud of myself lol, thanks girls for the encouragement,xxx


----------



## Tomo

Hello lovelies,

Sorry to hear AF arrived Tort, that's rubs! Console yourself with a big glass of red wine and some chocolate, it's actually good for you - lost iron and all!
Hello newbies! I can also now highly recommend temping, especially as I have discovered I Ov on cd16 which isn't actually one of my peak days!?

I'm in the 2ww Moggs! But going to hold off testing-I'm a testing virgin! AF has always arrived before I've had a chance and like Megg I'd rather see AF than a BFN.


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> well looks like i should fit in well lol
> 
> You know your luck seems as bad as mine btw .... 5 months ago , my son broke his leg falling down a pot hole a week later we lost our Kody the day I gave birth my aunt was looking after the kids and fell over in the street whilst getting the kids an ice cream and snapped her ankle ..... someone we knew called us faking a mc whilst we had the funeral directors in arranging our precious angels funeral, some nasty comments flew in my husbands office which are too hurtful to reapet ending in us complaining and bugger all getting done ! I hemorrhaged and was laid up inn hospital for a week followed by an infection during this time my son was mugged getting a black eye an fractured cheekbone protecting his ipod a few weeks later someone rammed into the back of our car whilst my husband was on his was to counciling giving him a major whiplash ... aww i could go on but u really wouldn't believe it lol
> 
> You think maybe we deserve a break and 2010 could be our year lol
> 
> xx

wow hun, maybe you and i should get together and swap notes lol, like i said even Hollywood wouldnt buy my story as its just too unrealistic lol, here's hoping we get a better year this year hun, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_21.gifxx Break may be the wrong word lol, had enough of them this year lol, 25 to be exact thats not counting the fact they re broke her foot and ankle the other day too lol,xx


----------



## honey0532

see your lucks changing already lol ... that was quick!!! 

Hope your lil girl is ok xx


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> see your lucks changing already lol ... that was quick!!!
> 
> Hope your lil girl is ok xx

Thanks yeah she's better now she's home, still in a lot of pain but brighter in herself now she's back and yes i can't help but feel maybe my luck and that of my family may be getting a smidge better,xxx


----------



## moggymay

attagirl Sam PMA! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Fran good luck for tomorrow, fingers crossed the HSG gives your tubes a good flush ready for the valentines :bfp: :hugs:

Thanks love, but the HSG isn't until next Tuesday.

Lambs - if it's not your month, it's not the end of the world. Your body's been through a lot since September and a couple of months to get back to normal might help. We're young(ish), we have time.

Sam - glad things are looking up for you.

Tort - Gutted. Have a mope today, you're allowed.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Fran! I'm not too down - have just spent £90 on clothes which helps, even if I do have no money!

How's the office gym treating you? You did say it was an office one didn't you? Thats so lucky to have one there!


----------



## moggymay

sorry thought you said Friday - my brains gone to mush!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Thanks Fran! I'm not too down - have just spent £90 on clothes which helps, even if I do have no money!
> 
> How's the office gym treating you? You did say it was an office one didn't you? Thats so lucky to have one there!

I haven't been properly yet, just had the induction meeting. I'll have a proper go on Monday morning. The gym looks good though, all brand new machines with ipod docks and screens in each machine with every Sky channel (of course).

And not only do we have our own gym, we also have our own hairdresser and beauty salon, we can get our dry cleaning done and have our car valeted, all at work. It's a wonder I ever come home.


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Glad to hear things are looking better for you! It's about damned time, isn't it? :hugs:

honey - You and Sam really SHOULD swap notes. Wow! :hugs: to you for all you've been through!

tortoise - Ugh! Onward on upward, yes? Sucks, nonetheless!

Fran - Office sounds wonderful! I don't know that I would come home from that! LOL

I'm still here and still waiting... we'll see soon enough.


----------



## scorpiodragon

Holy cow! That was a lot of posts to go through! 
Welcome to the craziness and fun Honey!
Tort sorry she got you! :hugs:
Megg so when are you testing and who else is testing?!
As for me I think my little one is stuck! I POAS this am and the test line was darker than the control line, so I now feel confident that this one is here for hopefully a H & H 9 months!! Called my Dr. today and I am going in on the 4th for a scan and appointment!
xxx


----------



## moggymay

Scorps :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: :cloud9: :hugs:


----------



## honey0532

Ok so quick question .... and remember i am new to this so if i mess all the jargon up don't laugh :rofl:

I am 7/8 dpo and had a kinda spot bleed(very light would say more of a discharge) 3 days after ovulation that lasted for 24 hours on an off ... spot bleeding went and cramps started been having them since thats 5/6 days now and they are kinda painful.. really painful actually lol 
i am due my af somewhere between the 18th and the 25th of jan depending on how many days my cycle would like to run lol 
I haven't really been checking everything and have my cbfm here and waiting to begin next cycle just need to pick up a thermometer and i am ready to begin the whole new worlds of charts :confused:
Heres the thing .... spot bleed and stomach cramps, throw in that i have been rather moody like all day yesterday and today or should i say early this evening became a total emotional wreck crying like a 2 yr old , my boobs feel heavy and I feel like i have a temp but yet haven't and don't feel unwell .... 
SURELY ... I couldn't possibly be pregnant, I;m just not that lucky lol 
But as much as i don't feel pregnant it dosent feel like a af neither and more to the point my af runs late by up to a week never early!!!
i would normally have a few stomach cramps the day or evening before beginning my af and its always been like that the day i start my af is when i am a moody , huffy hot water bottle lay about lol 
Bloody hell I haven't even started to chart yet and I am already questioning every lil thing that is goin on with my body ... am i just over reading everything ????

hope everyone is well xx


----------



## debgreasby

So happy for you SD xxx


----------



## honey0532

Hi scorp!!

Thanks for the welcome :flower:

CONGRATS on the baby news , I hope all goes well with you and all ur dreams come true xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

SD - So excited about your sticky little dragon! :hugs: Very, very happy! Test Saturday if no AF by then!

honey - Honestly, it's impossible to say. Symptoms could go either way (as always)! I'm excited to see how it turns out though... and I'll keep my FX'd that its preg rather than AF symptoms going on!


----------



## honey0532

Megg gd luck with ur testing on sat ... sending lots and lots of baby :dust: ur way and hope u get ur :bfp: xx

Thank u ... kinda got my fingers crossed too although didn't expect to be thinkin this was possible .... not even set up to start charting properly yet still need to buy my thermometer,,, mind u it would b my luck to have bought the most expensive stuff first and end up never bloody using it lol Either way you guys will be the second to know when i poas... although i'm not sure when to take that step should i go monday a 28 day cycle or the following monday a 35 day cycle as i can be either or!! maybe i should just test somewhere in the middle lolshould prob wait tho as i'm kinda with u tho would rather my af than a bfn ... wouldn't it be great if woen were allowed to sleep for the whole 2ww lol 

I'm new to all of this and it is already driving me crazy , I really take my hat off to all you guys ... I hope i can find the strength u all have!! 
xxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> Megg gd luck with ur testing on sat ... sending lots and lots of baby :dust: ur way and hope u get ur :bfp: xx
> 
> Thank u ... kinda got my fingers crossed too although didn't expect to be thinkin this was possible .... not even set up to start charting properly yet still need to buy my thermometer,,, mind u it would b my luck to have bought the most expensive stuff first and end up never bloody using it lol Either way you guys will be the second to know when i poas... although i'm not sure when to take that step should i go monday a 28 day cycle or the following monday a 35 day cycle as i can be either or!! maybe i should just test somewhere in the middle lolshould prob wait tho as i'm kinda with u tho would rather my af than a bfn ... wouldn't it be great if woen were allowed to sleep for the whole 2ww lol
> 
> I'm new to all of this and it is already driving me crazy , I really take my hat off to all you guys ... I hope i can find the strength u all have!!
> xxxxxxx

you find it from somewhere, just when you think you have none
when the worlds says give up
hope whispers on more time
i have that as a tattoo and its very true you just find it,xxx


----------



## honey0532

Positive words .... Thank you xx


----------



## HappyDaze

:yipee: SD - so happy for you! V exciting

And Sam - glad to hear things are looking up at Hedge Towers, well done on your PMA.

Oooh Megg - good luck on your testing tomorrow, I def have a good feeling on your behalf! 

Honey - welcome! I have to say all your symptoms sounds very encouraging, although like you say, its very easy to read lots into every little twinge or tweak....

Tort :hugs: sorry she got you, witch :growlmad:

Eskimobabys - welcome! You get 2 peak days on the CBFM which normally follows a couple or more Highs to warn you that the peaks are coming, so you dont miss the egg. Supposedly you should OV on one of the peak days but nobody knows whether its the 1st or 2nd peak day unless you also temp.

For me - 12 days DPO and based on my normal cycle AF is due tomorrow, although last month she surprised me by coming 2 days late......... I am not hopeful at all this month, with next to no symptoms and I didnt' use the CBFM this cycle due to pressing the 'm' on the wrong day and messing it up, so we just BD'd based on previous cycles. Like Megg,I prefer not to test until later as I just hate hate hate that 5 minute wait followed by a big disappointing BFN, I'd rather AF just showed. However, I am going to an all-you-can-drink lunch on Sunday so if she hasn't come by then I will test just so I know whether I can partake or not! 

Babydust to all you others in your 2ww! :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks for the :dust: and luck, girls! :hugs: The same to you all! Thought I started today, but it was just clear CM. Hoping... Hoping... Hoping! 

HappyDaze - How accurate are your good feelings usually? :rofl: (I know, I'm pathetic!)


----------



## MDRussell0779

Been a bit since I posted :)

Congrats to you SD :) woot.

My wife has been having tons of fatigue the last week and headaches every day or every other day.. today she started experiencing what she called possible pregnancy brain 3-4 times.. so we're starting to get a bit hopeful.. but not TOO.

Today is CD38.. I'm flying home from my business trip tomorrow and then we're going away on saturday night for her birthday. We're going to do a test at 12:01AM on sunday when it's actually her B-day.. (CD41), so hopefully we get the best gift yet!

Will keep you all posted!

Mitch


----------



## Tulip

Good luck Mitch! Though we'll miss having our only guy on the thread.

Fran - I'm liking the sound of those office services. You just need guest bedrooms are you're set for the week!

Tort... Sorry she got you honey :(

honey - welcome! Your rapid slide into obsession means you're fitting in just perfectly.

Sam, you are an inspiration, so glad things are sorted with Matt - give my love to Em, hope she's feeling better every day x

Meg I am beyond excited about tmrw.

Scorps - YAAAAAAAY!!! Sticky, sticky dragon. Now sending growing vibes xx

Deb - hope you're ok. Sending any hugs you need. Hope school manage to spend some time with Keavey today x

anyone i've forgotten - sorry, I'm doing this by memory from 3 pages of posts LOL.

IT'S THE WEEKEND! Just done a full five days at work for the first time since early December and am knackered!
xx


----------



## tortoise

Scorps - wooooopheeedodoooobeeeeee! that's awesome - super happy for you.

Now a totaly primadonna esque question from me to some of you ladies who have been trying for a while - does the 2WW and the subsequent BFN get any easier to take? I've been a nightmare these last 10 days!


----------



## debgreasby

~Lol, let's not even comment on my day so far shall we??

Hugs to all! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise - Sorry, but no! I had a long answer typed out, but re-reading it made me sound like I needed to be medicated. Gah! Even my 2nd attempt sounded like I needed an "I love me" jacket (straight jacket) and some rubber walls. DAMN! No, they haven't gotten easier. They've gotten harder... much, much harder. I guess I'll leave it at that so no one calls the psych ward to have me picked up!

Deb - Sorry about your day that shall not be commented upon! :hugs: to you! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all how are we today, well i hope.
ok ladies i'm a little excited guess what.......i made it to a ten day LP yey!!!!! so chuffed lol, temp went back up this morning and af still not arrived, so pleased i got a ten dayer lol, quick go look at my chart...you must!!! it says i'm _*10 DPO*_ hehehehehe!!!xxx


----------



## Megg33k

IT DOES! Nice rise today too! I told you I wouldn't give up on you yet this cycle! :hugs: Very happy to see that, honey! :happydance:

I seem to be freaking :cry: about everything suddenly. Just randomly bursting into tears for the last hour or two. WTF? I wish I had a temp, but it's 5:45am and I haven't slept yet. Heading to Georgia in the next bit. Quite excited but manage to still be depressed and crying. On the bright side, AF doesn't make me weepy... so, maybe it's a good thing? I don't know! Trying not to hope too much!

:dust: to you all! I don't know how much I'll be on for a few days! :hugs: to you all! &#9829;


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, 

Just popping in really quicky so really really sorry I don't say hi personally to you all. 

SD - so excited for you! Stick dragon bambino (or bambina or even bambini hee hee!) stick!

Megg - seriously... 16dpo and you haven't tested?! We can't wait any longer honey! Your (longer than) tww is more excruciating than my own! Pleeeeease tell us as soon as you test!

Hedge - glad things are looking up. Hope you have a lovely drama free weekend hon.

Tort - really sorry AF turned up. It sucks every time. Sorry, but it really does...

Deb - :hugs:

Tulip - enjoy your down time. That must have been a tough week!

I am 8 or 9dpo today and feeling exhausted. Still no other signs really and defo no super sore niples like last time. I am surprised they are not sore given that I am poking them every 20 minutes to check for soreness. I feel I have completely lost the plot this cycle.

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend. 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> IT DOES! Nice rise today too! I told you I wouldn't give up on you yet this cycle! :hugs: Very happy to see that, honey! :happydance:
> 
> I seem to be freaking :cry: about everything suddenly. Just randomly bursting into tears for the last hour or two. WTF? I wish I had a temp, but it's 5:45am and I haven't slept yet. Heading to Georgia in the next bit. Quite excited but manage to still be depressed and crying. On the bright side, AF doesn't make me weepy... so, maybe it's a good thing? I don't know! Trying not to hope too much!
> 
> :dust: to you all! I don't know how much I'll be on for a few days! :hugs: to you all! &#9829;

i was like that last night lol,xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!! It means so much coming from all of you!
Mitch good luck!
Deb I hope your day gets better! :hugs:
Tort I wish I had an answer for you... It is so hard every month, but you just gotta keep it in your mind that it WILL happen! :hugs:
SAm Woo hoo for 10 day + LP!!
Meg I have to ask, you are an hour behind me in IL, what the heck do you do to be up at all these odd hours? hehe!
If I don't check in, which I probably will, but in case not good luck to everyone testing!! :dust: to all!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Bella - I'll be testing very soon... no worries! :)

Sam - I wish you hadn't had to feel this way... but I'm glad I'm not completely alone! :hugs:

SD - What do I do to be up all night? Uhm... I've so thoroughly messed about my sleep schedule that I don't know the difference anymore? I honestly love nights the most. The sun? I could do without it entirely! I do what normal people do during the day except at night. I watch TV, play on the internet, hobbies, shopping sometimes... and then I can sleep away the better part of my husband's work day. That way I don't have to be so alone all day. I don't know many people where I live and one of the few that I knew well was pretty awful, which led to us FINALLY parting ways a couple weeks ago. There isn't much for me while the sun is up! I know it's weird, but I've been like this for the majority of the last 12 years or so. LOL


----------



## scorpiodragon

Megg - Ohh ok... I guess curiosity got the best of me and I had to ask... totally been there when I used to work nights years ago, so I understand the night life world! I am sorry you and your friend parted ways... hopefully you can work through it one day, and if not well it is definitely her loss!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Bella - I'll be testing very soon... no worries! :)
> 
> Sam - I wish you hadn't had to feel this way... but I'm glad I'm not completely alone! :hugs:
> 
> SD - What do I do to be up all night? Uhm... I've so thoroughly messed about my sleep schedule that I don't know the difference anymore? I honestly love nights the most. The sun? I could do without it entirely! I do what normal people do during the day except at night. I watch TV, play on the internet, hobbies, shopping sometimes... and then I can sleep away the better part of my husband's work day. That way I don't have to be so alone all day. I don't know many people where I live and one of the few that I knew well was pretty awful, which led to us FINALLY parting ways a couple weeks ago. There isn't much for me while the sun is up! I know it's weird, but I've been like this for the majority of the last 12 years or so. LOL

doing the sleep thing aswell, have only slept for 2 hours a night since losing LM but the last 3 days i have not been able to get my ass out of bed in the morning and then going back to bed in the afternoon too lol, think for me its just everthing catching up with me now Em is home,xx


----------



## PonyGirl

Wow, I couldn't be more opposite with regards to the sleep thing, lol :) Not that I am a morning person, but I am definitely not a night person! I frequently fall asleep in the evenings when we are watching tv or a movie :)

Woot, woot! cd11, day 4 of a high and am noticing a wee bit of ewcm!!! So excited!


----------



## tortoise

worried about you doing a long drive with no sleep megg -drive safely x


----------



## debgreasby

I'm definitely a night time person, it's way more peaceful xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> Scorps - wooooopheeedodoooobeeeeee! that's awesome - super happy for you.
> 
> Now a totaly primadonna esque question from me to some of you ladies who have been trying for a while - does the 2WW and the subsequent BFN get any easier to take? I've been a nightmare these last 10 days!

I've found it does get easier. You just can't keep up that level of intensity month after month. With any luck you won't have to get used to BFNs every month, but if it does take a while longer you'll probably develop ways to cope. I've found that rather than saying "I want to be pregnant THIS month", it's a bit easier to day "I want to be pregnant in the next six months". That way, if it doesn't happen this month then there's always next month and you only get properly upset every 3 or 6 months rather than focussing all your attention on this month.

And if it all gets too much, take a break from here. This place is great for support but it also focusses your attention on TTC a lot. It can drive you mad seeing other people get their BFPs or suffering losses and sometimes it's good to just shut the door on it for a bit and get on with your life, and remember that there are other things to do and think about!


----------



## Lamburai1703

As usual Fran, well said.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hello all,

SD - Congrats to you!! Sticky beans all around!!!

Not been on here for a while as I had done what Sue has just mentioned and was totally caught up in it all. So took time for me & OH and after 15 months of trying we finally got our BFP this week (DPO 15, so Megg...test hun test!!!)!!! This was our last month before we were going to see doctors to find out if anything was wrong. So shocked and still doesn't seem real...got everything crossed for a sticky one!!!!

Hedge - sorry your having such a rough time, but hun hang in there and it will get better..Woop woop for your 10 day LP!!! That's how I knew I was because I always spotted on days 8 to 10 before witch day 11.

Thanks to you all during the past months for your advice..hope I can still pop in now and again?:blush:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations cheerful angel! Thats brilliant news and we'll look forward to hearing your updates.


----------



## Tomo

Woo hoo Cheerful Angel, HUGE Congratulations lady!!! Very exciting news!

SD- HUGE Congratulations to you too on your sticky bean!! 

I have to say, I find it so heartening to see ladies on here getting their BFP's, especially when they've been trying so long. It gives me hope that it will happen to me one day. Like most people on here, I have become obsessed with all things TTC. I am trying to take the approach that if it doesn't happen on a given month, then there is always next month and the one after that...and with each month I seem to garner a little bit more knowledge that might help. 

CA- please do pop in and tell us how you're getting on.


----------



## cheerfulangel

Thanks ladies :hugs:

You have a wonderful PMA Tomo..wish I'd known you earlier during my time TTC!!! It was amazing how much information I picked up on here from such knowledgable people. 

Although I have one and used one for a few months, I can't put my BFP down to the CBFM this month. I have irregular cycles (cd28, cd31, cd39!) and the last few were too long to POAS with my monitor so I just temped and waited for EWCM and :sex: loads when I had it.


----------



## Tomo

Aw Thanks CA! - I'm feeling positive at the mo, first month of charting and feel armed with new knowledge about my cycle! Might not be quite so full of PMA when AF shows up though!


----------



## cheerfulangel

Fingers crossed its your month..is your ticker right, your 5dpo? Worst time isn't it! Are you cycles regular and working well with the CBFM? Although temping can be a bit of a pain I found at least I knew when I'd ovulated, and if I'd been stressed and ovulation was delayed we had another chance to catch the egg. 

It does make me laugh with all the intimate details we discuss on here!!


----------



## Tomo

Yep, 5dpo. Trying and failing to not count down everyday! Ha! Periods are pretty regular though about 28/29 days. Think CBFM is great, getting highs and peaks, but temping has revealed that this month I ovulated on cd16, the low after my peaks?! Which I did find surprising. 

Hopefully this is our month, but we'll see, it's still early days.


----------



## Tomo

Yep, 5dpo. Trying and failing to not count down everyday! Ha! Periods are pretty regular though about 28/29 days. Think CBFM is great, getting highs and peaks, but temping has revealed that this month I ovulated on cd16, the low after my peaks?! Which I did find surprising. 

Hopefully this is our month, but we'll see, it's still early days.


----------



## honey0532

GEEZ .... been busy in here today, dunno where to start lol 

HappyDaze...Thank you for the welcome! You are sooo right I am a TTC hypochondriac already lol, Started feeling slightly nauseous earlier and my cramps have reduced to twinges and still feeling like I have a temp ... does sound promising so I have decided to convince myself I have some kinda infection starting ...how mad is that :rofl: would rather convince myself I am ill than run the risk of being disappointed with af showing up for a visit or poas and having a :bfn: slap me in the face lol ... 9/10dpo and due af somewhere between 4 and 10 ish days (ohhh how I wish I had came accross you guys this time last month and had started with some kinda chart rather than the everyday poas o.k, which gave me a good enough guide but arghh all the same lol ) .... Heres hoping AF stays away this month, hopefully not charting has destressed ur daily life and this is gonna be ur lucky month .... sending lots of baby :dust: ur way and crossing all fingers and toes xxx

Megg.... This is all sounding very hopeful, I have everything crossed for u that tomorrows test shows ur :bfp: 
(just think if i don't have some wierd infection and just by chance i am pregnant i could get a :bfp: soon after and we could be going through this together fx'd xx)
please please please let us all know asap ur results , I am soooo excited lol 

MD ... Hi ! have a safe journey and lots of baby:dust: being sent your way , fx'd your wife gets the birthday pressie of her dreams xx

Tulip... Thanks for the welcome, think you hit the whole rapid obsession thing right on the head lol so obsessed I am actually trying to convince myself I'm not :rofl: ... Well done on the whole back to work thing , we lost Kody almost 6 months ago and thankfully I work for myself coz I still haven't went bk for more than 3 hours a week lol need to get my finger out but its hard huh, hope your coping with the whole work thing ok xx

Deb ... I hope your ok, some days are so much harder than others big :hug: coming your way xx

hedgewitch .... Hope em is feeling better, I'm chuffed your chart looks so fab sending you loads of :dust: and your on my keeping everything crossed for you list too lol xx

Bella's mamma ... Hi! LOL just to let you know I am also doing the whole nipple thing that and asking my husband if my boobs feel heavier I'm sure he thinks I am :loopy: and in need of serious :help: LOL may I add this is cycle 1 of us really seriously ttc and we arent even charting yet... yup me thinks this better happen quick or I will be getting carted away in a white jacket lol 

Sue ... gd advice, I have now started telling myself it would be great to fall pregnant over the next 6 months, FAB idea , thank you xx

Tort ... I get a feeling we are in for some tough times but you know what : it's gonna happen for all of us , and having each other is gonna make it easier some how xx

SD ... hope all is well with you, you are my inspiration and I pray everything is gonna be a HUGE success for you xx

Cheerfulangel.... CONGRATS!!!! Hope all works out for you , its soooooo nice to hear good news :flower: xx

Tomo ... Hi! Totally get u with the new knowledge ( THANK YOU ALL!!) 
we aim to start charting with cbfm next cyle as it arrived too late for this one so please let me know how you get on with everything I wasn't gonna temp but decided to start that next cycle too (i'm a TTC addict already lol) 
lots of :dust: and luck being sent ur way xx

Ok, think I got everyone LOL ... Hope everyone has a fab weekend , will prob b around needing to be told off for considering poas since I am only 9/10dpo (OMG how hard is this !!!) ... like really though do i really need to wait another week to test ??? if af hasnt came by then i am gonna b too scared to test incase i get a :bfn: ... this is like a game of cat and mouse lol 

:hug: to all xxx


----------



## honey0532

MMMMM ... that was long!!! soz lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

CA - Congrats!

tortoise - Oh, honey! I wasn't the one driving! My husband was! LOL I only slept about 5 hours of it though!

Tomo - Keep up the PMA.. Love it!

honey - That would be awesome! FX'd!

:dust: to you all!


----------



## honey0532

Erm Megg .. what time is it there ??? 
how many hours till you test lol .... i swear i am having to sit on my hands to stop myself poas and i am only 10dpo so i know it would b silly too lol ... how do u do it ???

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## honey0532

and by do it ... i didn't mean poas :rofl:

I meant wait to test lol


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: It's 5:19am here... I'll be testing in about 4-5 hours, tops! I can wait because I'm scared to know! LOL


----------



## debgreasby

Megg you're killing me here!!!!


----------



## honey0532

just coz u can wait dosen't mean u gotta punish us :rofl: 

I know what u mean ... sometimes its better not to know, this TTC is all so exhausting!!!

I'm really rooting for u hunni ..... i have everything crossed for u to get ur :bfp:

GOOD LUCK !!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning chicks! Just thought those of you in the UK might be interested in the link below:

https://www.devere.co.uk/offers/leisure-offers/Venues-19-rooms.html

Its for £19 rooms in De Vere Hotels across the country between now and April 11th. OH and I regulalry use these offers (as I am inherently a cheapskate!) but its nice to get away cheaply for a night. 

Great for guaranteeing some action around ov time! I've just booked for March although it'll be about 2 days early cos of OH's stupid shift pattern!

Hope everyone is well? I am now 12dpo and refusing to test. I don't see how I could be in with a chance when I got a BFN at 10dpo with a 10miu test. Something would have showed by then wouldn't it?


----------



## debgreasby

Lamburai, your chart is looking good. When are you retesting?? Not everyone is fortunate in getting an early BFP. As long as AF is a no show, you're still in there!!


----------



## honey0532

hey lam

don't give up hope .... u never know , ur not out till af arrives bla bla bla lol 

its a total pain in the ass huh all the above is so the truth and i am convincing myself that i am too still in with a chance i want to test but don't want to know and i know its still a few days till i should.... the mad thing is ... its me thats messin my head up :rofl:

need a glass of wine but would never forgive myself if i went ahead an ended up with a :bfp: ... knowing my luck it would b the case too lol 

fingers crossed .... ur gonna b getting a :bfp: 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

Morning ladies, how are we all today? well for me i made it to 11dpo and that means an 11 day LP WOOHOOO!! but then my temp decided to mess up this morning, ok so i took my temp usual time but when i woke up i was freezing cold and shivery, that temp was 36.57
i then fell asleep again for nearly 3 hours and took my temp again and it was 36.89 but this time i was cold but warm ie hot but with a cold sweat (sorry sounds awful but having night sweats for ages now, and had a bad dream about being involved in an earthquake with a baby that was mine???? and i was protecting it from the falling buildings??? don't ask!! i have no idea and don't worry i've showered lol.)
so which temp do i use? xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

I know you're both right but I am attempting to focus on the coming months rather than this month. I just think that last time I was pg I got a BFP at 12 dpo on the same brand of test and a faint one at 10dpo. This time - NOTHING! 

I spent a few hours yesterday trying to fool myself that maybe implantation didn't happen until 10dpo hence the negative result, but I think that is unlikely. I also have no symptoms whatsoever so I'm not pinning all my hopes on it. Just want AF now so I can get on with the next cycle to be honest.

However, if any of you want to tell me stories about how your brother's neighbour's cousin's daughter's friend got a BFN at 10dpo and then a BFP with no symptoms at 14DPO and then had a baby 8 months later, then knock yourselves out!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg???????? do we have any news yet??xx


----------



## honey0532

:rofl: 

hows about i don't bother lol ... if ur like me when uv made ur mind up , its made up, so maybe ur right thinking how ur thinkin ...that way if ur wrong u r gonna b infor a massive suprise, if ur right then ur focused for next cycle already ... ok so now i need to get my head in ur game lol 

still gonna send u baby :dust: ... u never know it might just be magical enough to work lol 

xx


----------



## honey0532

hedge witch ... just left lilly-maye a candle xx

as for the temps ... babe i ain't got a clue not even bought mt thermometer :rofl:

and yea MEGG.... we need some good news , we are all crumbling here lol 

xx


----------



## mamaxm

no news from meg yet?!?!? hopefully she's out celebrating a bfp! 
i have to say cbfm has eased so much stress! i used to worry every time i felt even a twinge that i was o'ing early or late, now i just let the machine tell me :)


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> hedge witch ... just left lilly-maye a candle xx
> 
> as for the temps ... babe i ain't got a clue not even bought mt thermometer :rofl:
> 
> and yea MEGG.... we need some good news , we are all crumbling here lol
> 
> xx

Thankyou hun, i really appreciate that you took the time,xx
i see your angels birthday is within a few days of LM, any time you want to chat i am here,xxx


----------



## honey0532

yeah i noticed the same thing ... and snap babe , it can be so hard sometimes , can i ask u is this whole ttc scaring the shit outta u too ?? 
i want so bad to get pregnant but i am so scared to be pregnant incase the same happens , we have had 8 mc all before 10 wks but loosing Kody , giving birth and walking out of that hospital without her ... i couldn't do it again 

just wondered if i was being crazy or if it was a strand of normal when u have been through something like this 
xx


----------



## hedgewitch

honey0532 said:


> yeah i noticed the same thing ... and snap babe , it can be so hard sometimes , can i ask u is this whole ttc scaring the shit outta u too ??
> i want so bad to get pregnant but i am so scared to be pregnant incase the same happens , we have had 8 mc all before 10 wks but loosing Kody , giving birth and walking out of that hospital without her ... i couldn't do it again
> 
> just wondered if i was being crazy or if it was a strand of normal when u have been through something like this
> xx

sweetie it is sooooo normal, we have been trying for 7 years now, 16 m/c one after the other all between 8-12 weeks, then a ten week ectopic and loss of tube and then we found out xmas day 2008 we were expecting and made it through everything thrown at us including me being in and out of hospital with ketoacidosis, Graves disease among other things and me ending up in a wheelchair due to my pelvis seperating, got to 28 weeks and she started having seizures, we lost her at 34 weeks +3 days 2 weeks before she was due to be delivered by c section and 20 mins after being with the doc where they told me i was paranoid!! i went to hell and back to have her and i can totally relate with the whole giving birth and walking out of the hospital empty in more ways than one. broke my heart having to leave her in the mortuary and i will never forget the drive home, then having to tell my youngest daughter, the memories haunt me every day, now i have a huge court case on my hands too, not how it should be at all, feeling like this is completely normal, to be scared but at the same time that ache that never leaves you and drives you on. you WILL get your BFP, when the time is right and i know you will be nervous but it will be ok,https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/11/11_2_104.gifxxx


----------



## moggymay

Lambs - Its not quite brothers cousins sisters uncle but I got bfn at 11dpo then bfp at 14dpo - you are still in the game :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

Meg you are killing us! Whats the news....


----------



## debgreasby

She is evil!!! Think we got to wait another 3 hours or so!!!! Bah, test Megg!!!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Seriously Meg you are killing us! :test:


----------



## honey0532

hedge... Thank u , i sooo needed to hear i wasn't loosing my mind , really do feel like i want my cake but can't face the thought of eating it right now.
we have i suppose been trying for the last 13 years without really trying if that makes sense ... never used any contraception and didn't mind either way until this time last year when i decided mr man could have the snip snap and i would concentrate on expanding my little business and shop more lol I guess this is really the first time we have tried tho , and already i am thinking ..... mmm can i do this !! but then someone like urself pops up and reminds me that no matter how bad it is u gotta have faith 

I'm so sorry for everything you have had to go through, its just horrible and the thought of a court case is daunting but Lilly - Maye deserves justice and you should b sooo proud of yourself pushing to get that for her xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, girls... I'm so sorry I kept you in such suspense over a freaking :bfn:! :nope: Not exactly amazing news, huh? Sorry!


----------



## tortoise

Gutted Megg - but you're not out yet and all that... have a fab time in Georgia


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I'm... annoyed? Not really upset... but 17dpo? WTF?


----------



## scorpiodragon

Aww sorry Megg! :hugs: You're not out yet! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

sorry to hear that Megg but don't give up yet!! its not over till the painters arrive!!xx


----------



## debgreasby

Aww Megg, that's poop! Stay away AF you nasty old hag! Come visit me instead so i can get on with it!!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh MEG! Not out yet, that is a RIDICULOUS LP, especially for you. And you know how err... _difficult_ your body can be with HCG...

Lamburai, chin up buddy you're not out yet and you know it.


----------



## honey0532

Megg .... Babe Firstly, NEVER NEVER EVER be sorry for getting a :bfn:!!!! Ok so its not amazing news hunni but the :witch: ain't got ya yet , come on chin up , enjoy ur lil break and fx'd your safe from AF and implantation is just taking a lil longer than u think it should to complete lol 

sending :hug: and lots of :dust: ur way hunni xxxx

SD.. how are you ?? hoping everything is super fab for you babe!! xx

hedge ... hows things ur end ? still looking positive ?? xx

deb... if ur sure AF is a def for you then i hope it comes quick for u too... least u can get bk on track , although a :bfp: for ya would make me soooo much happier xx

hey tulip lol was just about to reply to u on another thread lol 

ok girlies i have had a lil rest , haha i actually fell asleep while the kids played just dance on the wii (don't ask how i managed that loll ) for over an hour woke up feeling sickish with slight twingy cramps an still feeling hot like feverish but know i haven't got a temp ....but no cm is that norm ? do u need to have a cm at around 10/11dpo? desperate to test but actually don't feel like we have made it , but since we have not even started charting an didn't plan to i'm thinking who cares , positive side is i have met all u guys and god am i glad of that (hehe... i still wish i knew :rofl: ) ok PMA !! 
:dust::dust::dust:
to all xxxxxxx


----------



## Archies Mummy

Hi everyone,

Im really sad to hear about your problems conceiving, I know how everyone feels, for over a year me and my partner tried for a baby, anyway eventually i was referred by my gp for tests the came up clear i was so frustrated but then i heard of a herbal tablet called AGNUS CASTUS you can get it from health food shops, i took it for a month and by the end of the month i had conceived. I had my son in 2008 im now pregnant again. I had tried everything when all it seemed to take was this plant extract, its purpose is too reset your cycle so that everything is in tune and you ovulate at the right time. 

Just thought id let you know.

Thanks 

XxX


----------



## honey0532

Thank you archies mummy ... sounds promising !! 

anyone else heard about this .. all so confusing soft cups , soy or this new idea ? 
can we try all 3 together lol 

xx


----------



## zero7

Hi all. Long time since I have been on as I have been taking a small step back just lately.

Hope you are all OK. I have been taking soy the last two months and this month after a small increase in the dose, I felt a good strong ovulation. I am sure I ovulated last night around midnight! The usual pre ov symptoms and then a sharp pain around my right ovary which got sharper and sharper to the point that I thought 'ok thats enough now' then almost like a small popping sensation at which point the pain stopped. Hope this was ovulation 'cause we dtd about half an hour before using conceive plus too!

Hi to all the new ladies btw.

Honey- dont think you can use soy and AC together. Dont know what soft cups are so cant comment on them! I used AC for one month and I am sure that it gave me a text book cycle and ovulation. Dont know why I didnt use it again really- guess it was because I was too impatient that it didnt give me an instant BFP :dohh: I would deffo try it again though.

xxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so place your bets now.....will i make it to a 12 day LP????


----------



## Tulip

YES!!!
How u feeling? xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> YES!!!
> How u feeling? xx

hey hunny, how are you? keeping strong i hope,xx i'm not too bad, crampy here and there but i have had some problems with my IBS so putting it down to that, boobies still sore although not as sore as they were, apart from that just so bloomin tired, been back to bed again this afternoon but did my temp again lol and it was 37.14??? it would be great if i got a 12 day lp,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Yes you will! xx

honey - She's right! No AC and Soy together. I'd suggest Soy. The more I read about AC, the less I trust it. Read up on it well before messing with AC. 

Girls, I know I'm not out.. but my freaking LP isn't 17 days! WTF? This is nuts. I would understand if I didn't ovulate... but I felt it and my temperature shifted nicely. So confused!


----------



## honey0532

Hi zero ... Hope this ends up being ur month, I didn't think you could use ac and soy at the same time but some ppl have had gd things to say about soft cups .... u should have a lil look into it or hopefully u won't need too lol 
I think i might try ac out and see how it goes , whats one more tablet a day lol 

some lucky :dust: bein sent ur way xx

hedge... i'm not a betting person but i am a hopeful one so yeah what the hell ... y not make it to day 12 lol , my fx'd for ya babe , hows em btw xx

:dust: to everyone and heres hoping xxxx


----------



## honey0532

okay!!! so soy it is lol , thanks Megg x 

i might sound totally daft here but why can't ur LP be 17 days ?

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I guess it CAN be.. but its generally 11-12 days. So, it's definitely out of character for me to have a 17 day LP. It's crazy!


----------



## honey0532

this whole charting thing is scaring me ... i have an idea but i kinda am cluless lol 

heres hoping its just crazy and ur lil bean it taking its own sweet time to attach ... 
this shouldnt b so bloody hard should it ??

fx'd babe :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :hugs:


----------



## honey0532

yw babe :hugs2:

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

how are we all today ladies? well i trust,
ok so made it to 12 day LP and temp dropped this morning below the coverline so the witch is as we speak sorting her flying monkeys out with the babysitter and will be arriving soon, B*tch!! got cramps but weird ones and i feel so sicky so guess i need to get my stock in of big comfy pads and hot water bottles lol, but at least i made it past 7 day LP lol, xx


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> how are we all today ladies? well i trust,
> ok so made it to 12 day LP and temp dropped this morning below the coverline so the witch is as we speak sorting her flying monkeys out with the babysitter and will be arriving soon, B*tch!! got cramps but weird ones and i feel so sicky so guess i need to get my stock in of big comfy pads and hot water bottles lol, but at least i made it past 7 day LP lol, xx

Yay for 12-day LP! Hope you and the brood are well xx


----------



## honey0532

hellooooooo 

hope everyone is having a gd day , 

hedge, I am feeling totally deflated today and sounds like u are too lol 
feel sick ... check, feel tired ... check, no af ... check, feeling emotional .... check, slightly crampy belly....check, feel pregnant .... NOT AT ALL!!!!! 
I soo wish i was proper charting rather than scribbling in my diary, i am about 10/11 dpo (could b 9/12 but think more 11 tbh lol) i feel like really crappy but i just feel like Af is packing up and getting ready to visit... my head is spinning and i just want it too shut off for a while. about to start making a lush meal ( yeah i can cook lol) and have a close family friend coming over (queue ...kids jumping about wild having fun with their uncle) thing is, i want nothing more to crack open a bottle of wine and actually enjoy the evening rather than self accessing myself and looking for signs of which way this bloody cycle is gonna go , i am thinking bugger it just CHILLAX but OMG i would feel so guilty and terrified if i ended up with a :bfp: (doubtful) 
so ladies .... the question is ... CHILLAX or STRESS OUT ... what do u guys think i should do lol 

xxxx


----------



## Mrs Doddy

any of you girls in the uk need any CBFM sticks ??? ive got my BFP and have used 4 sticks out of a box of 20 ???? pm me if you want them xxx


----------



## Megg33k

honey - You would still be too early for there to be any damage done. No exchange with possible embryo until 6 weeks. Don't get DRUNK, but have some wine and relax! :hugs:


----------



## LJaydow

Hey all,

I am new to this CBFM thing! I recently brought one, and naturally am itching to try it.

I am currently on CD44 and am getting some spotting, but not something that i would readily identify as a period, though there is some clotting and I am a bit touchy, but no sore boobs like normal. Do i could this as a period, or wait until something more like a period comes along? My AF has been totally messed up since i had one injection of depo in feb last year, though my periods kinda settled down until about 3 months ago. I am getting some cramps in one side of my belly, kinda above my ovary.

Any ideas?

Thank you ladies


----------



## Minimin

Hey Ladies, 

A quick question- I had an early MC about a week ago. I was about 4w6d when I started spotting after getting a BFP. I had also had some bloods done so I know I was early.

My MC was like a period and DH and I want to ttc again as asap. Today I am CD9 today if I count the first day of bleeding as my CD1. Today is CD9 so my CBFM asked for me to put a stick in and came up Medium. I want to know if this is real. I have had ECWM the past few days and been more in the mood for :sex: than normal. After MC my bleed was heavy for about three days and then went to brown spotting and then nothing- so I think everything is normal. My last hCG before my bleeding was 38 so I didnt do a test after bleeding. 

Today I felt a 'OV' pain (not sure) about the right side (where I have no tube due to Ectopic in Sept 09) Could this be real?

I think my main thing is whether after a MC can the CBFM be right with detecting a Medium? I know it can get confused for various reasons (eg pregnancy, MC etc) and am wondering if anyone had this happen a) and been wrong or b) been right and got a :bfp:

Ok.. so that wasnt a quick question :shy: 
Thanks
Minimin


----------



## Megg33k

As much as I hate to say it, you really need to take a pregnancy test and see if they're negative or not yet. That will help provide more info. :hugs: to you!


----------



## hedgewitch

well ladies, i made it to 13DPO!!!amazing!!WHOOHOO!!!! lol sounds daft to some but to me thats a real real improvement on my cycles since i had LM. and now the longest LP i've had in 6months hehe! i have terrible back ache and the dreaded hip pain has now begun, the witch is torturing me and making me wait till tomorrow but for the first time in a long time i don't care!! i wish you all a good night,xx


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi All :)

So, we tested yesterday @ CD41.. BFN. Not even a hint of a line.

We're going to try again at CD50 and if it's still BFN we're going to call the doc and get ready for another provera/clomid cycle to start around CD55.

Good luck to you all :) I'll keep you posted.


----------



## HappyDaze

:hi: Hi Everyone.... well AF got me bang on time on Sat morning... obviously I'm upset but wasn't really hopeful this cycle anyway. The worst thing was going to a party on Sat night where the first person i saw as I walked in the door was a girl I haven't seen in ages who was the size of a house at 7months preggers, then another girl announced she was 16weeks and we spent the whole night talking about their pregnancies :wacko: great.... ah well least my cycle is back to its usual 24 days after last month's random 26.

Cheerful Angel - congrats on your BFP and thanks for giving hope to those of us who have been trying for ages! (I came off BCP over a year and a half ago although in all fairness we have only been properly trying since i bought the CBFM 3 months ago... but still, feels like flippin' forever......)

Megg - sorry for your BFN, but I guess you're not out until AF shows so there's still hope, I still have my FX'd for you x

LJ - you shouldn't set your 'm' button until your first proper bleed day.

Min - sorry I have no idea, but there's not harm in BD'ing on a medium :winkwink:

hedge - hooray for your extended LP, a sign of good things to come i hope

Anyone else testing soon - let's have some more good news in the CBFM thread!!


----------



## Tulip

Min - seems quite common to O early after an mc. May as well get cracking :)

mitch - sorry bout the BFN. hope you both still enjoyed your minibreak.

Me - CD7 - low. Have a good week, all!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, girls... Still no sign of the :witch: in my little universe. Still planning to hold out till Wednesday. Of course, its already Monday (by a couple hours)... So, it won't be so long. I don't know what to do if still BFN. I don't want to take something to bring on my cycle just in case... but I don't want to sit around for 2 months waiting for my period to start. *sighs*


----------



## Tulip

Meg - bloods? Even if bfn, might pinpoint the problem, hormonally speaking xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All! I am awaiting the witch's arrival today. Hopefully she'll rock up at some point today so I can start again. Not too bother for some reason - actually feel quite philosophical about it all. Have followed fran's advice and decided to say "I'd like to get pregnant this year" rather than this month etc. Seems to be working for now!

Min - the CBFM might still be picking up residual hormones, so defo do a PG test just to make sure. I ov'd 4 days later than normal after MC1 and 9 days later than normal after MC2 so if you are ov'ing early then I say its a sign and you should get strumping!

Hedge - glad your LP is lengthening, at least thats a good thing this cycle!

Megg - what the f***!? Longest LP ever. I say book a docs appointment for Wednesday, and I bet you don't need to go. That's what I always do. Its almost as if having the appointment is enough to tempt the witch out...!

Mitch - So sorry it was a BFN. A snow-white test is horrible to look at. I get tempted to get a red pen and draw a line on just to cheer myself up!

To everyone else, may your CM be EW, your beans be super-sticky and you enjoy BDing just for the sheer hell of it.


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip - I'm guessing you weren't around early enough last BFP to hear of the difficulty of getting bloods done in the U.S.? Docs here aren't so helpful, and asking them to do bloodwork is like asking them to remove their own kidney most days. I'm going to give it longer before I start begging only to most likely get shot down! :(

Lamb - If it doesn't draw her out, what would you suggest I do at my appointment? I have a strong feeling that she's not coming. I don't get it, because I had a strong feeling she would show any day back almost a week ago... but now that has passed entirely! WTF? 

I'm really quite frustrated. I guess I should just stop complaining and re-test Wednesday! Now I know how all of those "late AF but no BFP" thread starters feel... Makes me want to track down all of those threads and hug them all!!! LOL


----------



## moggymay

Meg be brave no peeing or drinking for a few hours then poas : will be willing you to do it and have lots crossed for you :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I would go to the docs and explain that you have neither a BFP (if you don;t have one by then) and no AF. Surely they will do something? I am thinking I might be in a similar boat this month as I don't feel like AF is en route for some reason...probably just to p1ss me off I should think! With a shift worker for an OH it means if I ov late, that Feb will be a write off too! #@**~##"**!!


----------



## mamaxm

i know about the bloodwork meg. i had a lymph node so swollen you could see it sticking out of my neck, after giving me 5 different prescriptions and SEVERAL doctors visits, they finally agreed to let me get bloodwork.. don't know why they don't like to give it out as (at least in fla) they don't do it themselves, i go to labcorp. ugh.
well fx'd for your bfp. i got my first high reading today and feel like christmas is coming!


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - Every time I tell my OB/GYN that my period is late with negative pregnancy tests, she tells me I'm not ovulating and need to take Clomid. I've tried to explain SEVERAL times that I AM ovulating, and she tells me I'm wrong. I've even taken a printed out chart to show her, but she "doesn't trust BBT charts" for any valid info. It only works for MILLIONS of people... Of course, it must be complete shite, right? Doctors here are far more frustrating than you know... and no... they won't surely do something. They would offer me drugs to bring on my period... but I don't need a script, as I have one with refills available. I'm sure you can understand my hesitation to try to bring on my period with solid answers though. I feel like crying. :(

mamaxm - Glad it's not just me! Yeah, we have some that do it themselves and some that don't. I have a GP whose office does it themselves and my OB/GYN farms it out to labs. Neither of them ever want to let me have bloodwork! F***ing frustrating! I would have to be much later than a week for them to jump on the "beta bloods" idea.

Basically, in the U.S. (although, it never fails that you'll have people who say this is complete crap because THEIR doctor isn't this way... but MOST are... I assure you), if you go to a doctor with missing period and negative urine pregnancy test, they will tell you to come back in 2 weeks if still no period. If you go back in 2 weeks with still no period and urine test is still negative, they will tell you to wait until you've missed a 2nd period. So, we're talking about ~42dpo here... THEN they'll look into it if no AF and no BFP. I swear to you, that is all I've found here. And telling a doctor that your period is late but negative HPTs sets off some sort of "crazy" sensor that makes them think you're an absolute head case that should be treated with little to no respect. I'm not even willing to mention "pregnancy" to my OB/GYN anymore. Every time, she looks at me like I'm an idiot... See, she's CERTAIN I'm not ovulating. It doesn't matter that I can feel it and then have a temperature shift at the exact right time... that means nothing! I'm just "not ovulating" because she's too lazy to be a real doctor. And, the last time we talked about monitoring my cycle, she sent me to a f***ing fertility specialist who wanted to give me IVF because my insurance pays for it. :cry:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, how are we doing today? keeping well and strong i trust!!
well for me i am confused, please see my chart link in siggy!! my temp now gone up again?? Deb are you still residing at confused.com??? i'm coming to visit!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Sam! Come to the confused couch with me and Deb! We'll make room for you to stretch out and get comfy! Maybe we need a "Confused Couch" thread? :(


----------



## moggymay

Sam I see you are still working on the chart "princess crown" sure that wasnt on the FF course? Looking good hon :hugs:


----------



## debgreasby

Lol, confused just about sums it up. Going to the docs this afternoon. Got a faint BFP with3rdMU after 3 coffees!

SUrely if it was OLD hcg it should be gone by now? It's been almost 5 weeks!

Get some comfy pillows for that couch ... I'm moving in!!


----------



## Megg33k

Confused Couch!

Get comfy! &#9829;


----------



## debgreasby

I'm there lol!


----------



## hedgewitch

me too lol,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Hope you enjoy your stay, and I hope it's SHORT! LOL Love you girls! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Love ya too hun, think i'd go crazy without you lot to keep me sane lol,xx


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Hi everyone, sorry to hear about the huge amounts of frustration going round!

News from me is nothing positive I am afraid. AF showed yesterday with an absolutely appaling lp of 9/10 days. Seems my MC caused me to ovulate super late which is a bit of a disaster. Really hope it's a one off. I was even popping the b100's too so not sure where to go from here...

I am really sad this cycle as it was our first back to ttc after the mmc and I had somehow convinced myself I was pregnant after everything we went through. I know life just doesn't work that way but I was trying to be positive. The problem with that is when it doesn't happen you are even more disapointed. 

To top it off, my laptop has harddrive failure with loads of piccies and stuff on it and now our car broke down today too. Then my friend called to tell me she just had her scan and is 13 weeks. I am so happy for her but it was just bad timing hearing it... So now out of about ten of my closest girl friends, 8 are pregnant and due one or two a month from next week. Stay strong!!!

Tulip - I am CD2 so we are not far apart again! Bring on being bump buddies pleeeeease!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Tulip

Oh darling BM I'm so sorry. It's just impossible when trying again - you need to think positively but not get your hopes up. How on EARTH are we supposed to do that?!? Long term - no, FULL TERM bump buddies this time :hugs:

just come out of the opticians and my adorable contact lens practitioner is pregnant, along with the rest of the world. Full story in journal later. Bless her, I'm really happy for her (she has her own worries with a SERIOUSLY lazy baby refusing to wake up for his nuchal).


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Hope you enjoy your stay, and I hope it's SHORT! LOL Love you girls! :hugs:

not even an hours stay hun!! witch just arrived,xx


----------



## debgreasby

Oh Sam... hugs!!! But yay for the LP!!!


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Tulip said:


> Oh darling BM I'm so sorry. It's just impossible when trying again - you need to think positively but not get your hopes up. How on EARTH are we supposed to do that?!? Long term - no, FULL TERM bump buddies this time :hugs:
> 
> just come out of the opticians and my adorable contact lens practitioner is pregnant, along with the rest of the world. Full story in journal later. Bless her, I'm really happy for her (she has her own worries with a SERIOUSLY lazy baby refusing to wake up for his nuchal).

Hon, I meant to appologise to you for not visiting your journal ealier. At first I hadn't realised you were writing one then I tried to read it but couldn't stop crying so I had to leave it. I did have a good read over the weekend and can relate to so much of what you say. I really hope your experience will help others be very strict with taking a prenatal. :hugs:


----------



## mamaxm

Megg33k said:


> Lamb - Every time I tell my OB/GYN that my period is late with negative pregnancy tests, she tells me I'm not ovulating and need to take Clomid. I've tried to explain SEVERAL times that I AM ovulating, and she tells me I'm wrong. I've even taken a printed out chart to show her, but she "doesn't trust BBT charts" for any valid info. It only works for MILLIONS of people... Of course, it must be complete shite, right? Doctors here are far more frustrating than you know... and no... they won't surely do something. They would offer me drugs to bring on my period... but I don't need a script, as I have one with refills available. I'm sure you can understand my hesitation to try to bring on my period with solid answers though. I feel like crying. :(
> 
> mamaxm - Glad it's not just me! Yeah, we have some that do it themselves and some that don't. I have a GP whose office does it themselves and my OB/GYN farms it out to labs. Neither of them ever want to let me have bloodwork! F***ing frustrating! I would have to be much later than a week for them to jump on the "beta bloods" idea.
> 
> Basically, in the U.S. (although, it never fails that you'll have people who say this is complete crap because THEIR doctor isn't this way... but MOST are... I assure you), if you go to a doctor with missing period and negative urine pregnancy test, they will tell you to come back in 2 weeks if still no period. If you go back in 2 weeks with still no period and urine test is still negative, they will tell you to wait until you've missed a 2nd period. So, we're talking about ~42dpo here... THEN they'll look into it if no AF and no BFP. I swear to you, that is all I've found here. And telling a doctor that your period is late but negative HPTs sets off some sort of "crazy" sensor that makes them think you're an absolute head case that should be treated with little to no respect. I'm not even willing to mention "pregnancy" to my OB/GYN anymore. Every time, she looks at me like I'm an idiot... See, she's CERTAIN I'm not ovulating. It doesn't matter that I can feel it and then have a temperature shift at the exact right time... that means nothing! I'm just "not ovulating" because she's too lazy to be a real doctor. And, the last time we talked about monitoring my cycle, she sent me to a f***ing fertility specialist who wanted to give me IVF because my insurance pays for it. :cry:

i know, i HATE the doctors here.. i had went in to the dr. to talk about a lump in my foot, he told me it was a parasite.. and then said well, you have strep so i think we should deal with that first.
excuse me? i have a PARASITE in my foot and you want to deal with my sore throat? he wouldn't even talk about it. gave me antibiotics for the strep and told me i had to make another appt. for my foot. ridiculous.


----------



## fitzy79

Hi girls,
Just purchased a CBFM on ebay so looking forward to joining you all. Quick question...I think :witch:is on the way and will be here by Wednesday but my monitor won't have arrived by then(impulse buy today cos was so down about pending AF!). I have really long, irregular cycles (CD 74 at mo.) so couldn't possibly wait until next cycle to start using it...would be going out of my mind!! So, should I set it as soon as get it even though CD1 on monitor will more than likely be CD 4/5 in reality??? Can that be done?? Sorry if my question is very confusing!!!


----------



## lseeley

Hi there,

i was wondering if anyone has had there monitor given to them by a friend or family member? I heard it is not uncommon but the manufacturer doesn't reccommend it.


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi lseeley,
I got a monitor from a friend too. I did make the mistake of not resetting it (you can follow their instructions from their website, I believe they have the insert online- https://www.clearblueeasy.com/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-faq.php) It doesn't seem to be a big problem for me right now, I guess our cycles were close to the same, it detected three (maybe 4?) highs and two peak days for me (which also correlated with my ewcm) so it seemed to be working. If I don't get a bfp this month, I will reset it so it is on my cycle.

I'm guessing the manufacturer doesn't recommend it so they can make more money? :shrug:

Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

fitzy - You can set it up to CD5. You just hold the 'm' button down longer and it will keep advancing up to CD5. :)

Iseeley - As long as its reset, it's fine. It's just for $$$ that they say it!

Sam - Ugh! :hugs: But LP :happydance:!

Bella - BIG :hugs: to you! :(


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning all! Well I am back to cd1 today. Yippee. Another month of waiting to ovulate, arguing with OH about sex, and then waiting for AF. I can't wait.

Fran - good luck with the HSG thingy today. Hope its not too unpleasant an experience, and that you can get strumping again this evening!


----------



## debgreasby

Lamburai - BOO to being CD1 :( hugs xxx

As for me - test lighter this morning, finally seem to be getting somewhere. Went to doctors, as much use as a condom in a nunnery! Am getting bloods repeated Wednesday though. Poor bloke didn't know what to do when i had a bit of an emotional meltdown!

So, all is good.

Love to all xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all doing today? cd2 for me!!! took my clomid this morning, decided to take it in morning instead of at night time as its getting to 2am which in effect is cd3 before i'm taking it so thinking if i take it in the morning i might Ov on time lol? there is a method to my madness.....well thats what i keep telling myself lol,xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi Everyone! 

Sorry I haven't checked in for a bit been a little crazy around here, but all is well! Nothing to really report on my end...
Welcome newbies! you are in good hands here!
Deb I hope you get some answers soon! :hugs:
Megg I know after my MMC I had AF but then my cycles were all messed up for a couple of months, maybe your body is just readjusting - hence the long LP and all... :flower:
Fran good luck today!! I hope everything goes well, keep us posted!
Lamburai sorry the witch got you hun!
Sam yay for a long LP! Sorry for the :witch:!
Bella's Mama sorry you are so down about AF, don't worry about the LP your body may be still readjusting :hugs:
Tulip I am sorry you are seeing everyone pregnant, it sucks, some days you just want to scream... you'll be there again soon!
Keep smiling everyone, you are all such a wonderful bunch of women, you deserve the best!! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - Well, I know you said you hoped she'd hurry up so you could get on with it, but :hugs: to you anyway! Stupid :witch:!

deb - Aww! Hopefully these bloods will tell the tale better. :hugs:

Sam - Good luck with your new plan! FX'd, lovely! xx

SD - Maybe! It just seems to be a really odd way of being "messed up"... ya know? lol


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. What to know the truth about the HSG? It fucking hurt! Like a really sharp ongoing stabbing period cramp. "May experience some discomfort" my arse.

But it's over now. Next step is progesterone tests and then results on 24th Feb.

There'll be no strumping tonight, I'm still leaking. Tomorrow is the beginning of Sex Week. Once more into the breach...


----------



## Megg33k

Fran - Sorry about the pain, but FX'd that you'll have a BFP to report very soon! I know it's done the trick for many, many women in the past!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry the moderate discomfort was severe Fran. Good luck with Operation Legs Akimbo as of tomorrow. Hopefully having your pipes run through with a Christmas tree will do the trick!


----------



## Tulip

Ouch! Cheers for the info tho Fran. Good luck with the next mission. Seriously hope the HSG works its magic for you.

Sam - yer plan makes sense dear. LH usually peaks in the afternoon right? So if the Clo is helping it along, daytime will be a bit closer to the ideal than 2am surely xx


----------



## Tulip

Oh jesus Lambs I'm in pain just reading that!!!


----------



## Tomo

Well i'm waiting...not so patiently in the final stint of the 2ww, with all it's delightful peaks and troughs. AF due on Friday although will probably show up on Saturday. The only symptom I have is really achey boobs and nips, and yes, yes, I know it's a sign but I also get achey boobs before AF! Bah! 

Mr Tomo away in the States this week with work, so leaving me with way too much time to obsess. 

Lambs - sorry AF arrived. :hugs:
Fran - Ouch! Thanks for the heads up though. 

Anyone else testing soon?


----------



## Lamburai1703

How do ladies! A quick question - I took soy cd3 to 7 last month. What is the difference in taking it cd3 to 7, or cd2 to 6? Hoping to make ov earlier so would a days difference help?


----------



## Megg33k

2 through 6 probably won't do much to move O up in time, and the eggs released would be of slightly lower maturity/quality.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I knew you'd reply Megg! Thanks. I will stick to quaffing them from cd3 to 7 instead then. As long as ov doesn't get later I'm happy!!

Right all, I am off to eat my own body weight in Terry's Chocolate Orange slices. I'm hoping chocolate also helps to promote ovulation. If I am right I think I will ovulate tomorrow.


----------



## Tulip

:rofl: Good luck mate!


----------



## Lamburai1703

can't...type...sticky...chocolate...fingers...


----------



## Megg33k

I say chocolate is the best way to promote ovulation. I've conducted many studies! :winkwink:


----------



## Clara85

Hey Lamburai - i took soy 4-8 last month because I got them a day late. This month took them 3-7 ....last month Peak on cd12, and tonight cd9 i have dark lines on opk so im hoping I get my peak tomorrow which will be cd10 ...... my cycles are not regular and only ov the last 2 months so I have no idea if this is a result of the soy or just my body being weird!


----------



## Tomo

Like the fool that I am, I gave in and did my first test this morning-BFN on FRER. 

It was quite exciting, but then all a bit of an anti-climax when that shiney white space shone back at me. Hey ho on to the next when AF arrives.


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, i hope you are all doing ok today, i have a special offer on today......
for the mere price of agony you too can have backache and hip/pelvic pain but for today only order your pains and you get free, yes FREE ovary pain and cramps, you too can feel like you have been kicked in the stomach by a horse!!! payment is required with your application but dispatch is immediate!! be the proud owner of pain and cramps today!!! an offer not to be missed! we promise you won't be disappointed with your purchase, guaranteed to be the most effective pain on the market, BUY NOW!!


----------



## moggymay

Tomo what do we say about early testing?


----------



## moggymay

Sam would love to help you out but will have to say no as have tumbletots today and thats enough for anyone to cope with in one day!


----------



## Leilani

Oh Tomo, it could still be a tad early, you never know!

Not much to report from this end of the world. The sun finally came out today and the wind disappeared, so now it'll probably be too hot to sleep tomight! Luckily the EOD BDing started last-night, and the temp should drop tomorrow - and hopefully I'll get my first high tomorrow too, in time to Peak at the weekend - which is also a holiday weekend, whcih is great timing for my planned BDing on both peaks and the high. Knowing my luck my OV will be delayed and DH will be so over the BDing when the actual time comes! I started my soy a day later this cycle, so we'll see what tomorrows stick says!

I see more snow is forecast in the UK - hope you're all warm and toastie.


----------



## Leilani

Sam, I was just about to ask how you're going with the Clomid this cycle, but it seems to be the least, or maybe the cause of your worries just now!


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone - 

Sorry about the BFN Tomo but you're only 10DPO and that's well early. Hang in there...
Scorps - was delighted to hear your update - such a well deserved sticky little bean
Don't know if any of you saw that Mrs_N (Jen) got her BFP - she's been trying for a year using CBFM and only ovulated three times in that year. Am super happy for her.

As for me - CD6. Boring boring boring but at least time is going faster than it does during the 2WW.


----------



## moggymay

she got a little soy bean :wohoo:


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies, 

Still no sign of the snow so I am debating a quick trip to the shops- All the superdrugs I have been to near me are out of their own brand HPT and out of stock on the internet??? :wacko::wacko:Whats going on? We have a boots on our high road so I may have a walk down.:thumbup:

Did an IC this morning.


FMU and it came up negative. Which is what I am hoping for. I had an early MC this month and started bleeding 9th - CBFM asking for Pee sticks since CD9 and they have been medium. Has anyone had this? my last bloods were 38 and started my bleed two days later for about 4 days and nothing since?

Today still Medium so wondering if the machine is :wacko:

Tortoise! How are you my dear? I hate the waiting to OV too. Perhaps we can keep each other company again?

:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - As you even alluded too, its too early! You aren't out at 10dpo! :hugs:

Min - Negative is good. I'd try a different brand too though just in case!

Me? Well, I won't be testing today. I went to bed 5.5 hours ago and have been up to pee 3 times since. There won't be any FMU in my house today. Hell, I could pee again right now if I wanted to get up to do it! WTF? And, while I technically had enough sleep to temp, I took it and got 99.17... which is NOT my BBT ever... so, I'll be skipping that today as well! Productive day, eh?


----------



## Tomo

Thanks for your kind words lovely ladies. I know, it could be too early, but I do feel better for having tested even if it was a BFN.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tomo - naughty Tomo. Bad. You're as bad as me! However I won't give you all that "it aint over..." stuff as sometimes you just know you're out. I did, and I was right. I hope you can still have some hope though?

Min and Tort - Can I join in the "waiting to ov" game? I have 3 weeks or so to wait so I need the company any entertainment!! 

Hedge - whilst that is a fab offer, I'm ok for ovary/stomach agony for the timebeing. Although you sold it so beautifully it was hard to turn down. Career in sales perhaps?

To everyone else, Happy Wednesday!


----------



## tortoise

Min - good to see you! Yes definitely up for some time killing during the pre-ov window, along with the lovely Lambs. I reckon I've got at least 11 days to go - booo. 

Sam - I'll also turn down the offer of pain - but thanks for marketing such a good deal!


----------



## Lamburai1703

tortoise said:


> Min - good to see you! Yes definitely up for some time killing during the pre-ov window, along with the lovely Lambs. I reckon I've got at least 11 days to go - booo.

11 days?!! I'll be snoozing along behind you in 19 days time!!


----------



## Tulip

I appear to be killing time in Waiting To Ov by doing STUPID long days at work. Grrrrr.

Bad Tomo. Naughty girl.

Love to all xx


----------



## The Catster

Have not read whole thread so sorry if I was to say summet really thick...but I used CBFM once, and got my little dot!!!! Good Luck all!!!
xxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> Min - good to see you! Yes definitely up for some time killing during the pre-ov window, along with the lovely Lambs. I reckon I've got at least 11 days to go - booo.
> 
> 11 days?!! I'll be snoozing along behind you in 19 days time!!Click to expand...

Well Lamburai and Tortoise- I have no idea when and if I will be ov this month so I am going out all guns blazing!LOL If I take my MC first day of bleeding I am CD12 which means I should be OV in about 3-4 days time. My temp is all over the place and my CBFM keeps giving me Medium's and so I have no idea!
DH and I are getting in lots of :sex: just in case.

Had a weird twinge on the left side tube area. This is the side I still have a tube- weird??? 

I'll keep ya both company :happydance::happydance:

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry for you gals long wait for O. :hugs: to you all!

I just wanted to fess up that I never got my nap or my test. I did have one chance that I'd have held it long enough, but I was in public and without a test (I would totally test in a public restroom), so I couldn't do anything. I'm going to bed soon though, so there should be a test in the morning. Had another friend (makes several of them now) tell me that I'm pregnant and will have a boy. I'm not sure where this info comes from, but they don't know each other! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

Errr... three times! :(


----------



## Megg33k

OMG.. So nice it posted twice!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I got my first sex last night for two weeks. I had of course been looking forward to it. And it hurt. Fucksake! I guess all the poking around for the HSG bruised me a little. But the deed's got to be done, every single day for the next 5 days because I tell you what, I am not missing the boat this month.

Best of luck this morning Megg, I hope it's good news for you.


----------



## tortoise

Go on Fran! Go on Fran! The CBFM cheerleaders are cheering for you!!

Meg - good luck today...

Tulip - you're with us in the boring pre ov wait. I'm not sure what's worse -waiting for OV for the 2WW. I hate the bit in the 2WW when you get a very AF like symptom and your heart sinks a little bit....


----------



## Megg33k

Fran - Woohoo! Sorry it wasn't a pleasant as hoped though! :(

So, uhm.... :bfn:!


----------



## tortoise

Boooo to BFN. That's totally rubbish Megg. What a pain.... what's your plan for the next few days? doctor? test again? have you tried an OPK?


----------



## Megg33k

Doc is no good till I miss a 2nd period. Not re-testing at the moment... seems like a waste! The OPK's I have are of questionable functionality. They are supposed to be 10mIU but never went positive before O (testing twice a day).. So, they're darker than they got pre-O, but nowhere near positive. I'm fucking fed up, tbh. I don't have a plan. I'm just going to go about my life and see wtf happens, ya know? I don't even really care anymore. :(


----------



## Minimin

Megg33k said:


> Doc is no good till I miss a 2nd period. Not re-testing at the moment... seems like a waste! The OPK's I have are of questionable functionality. They are supposed to be 10mIU but never went positive before O (testing twice a day).. So, they're darker than they got pre-O, but nowhere near positive. I'm fucking fed up, tbh. I don't have a plan. I'm just going to go about my life and see wtf happens, ya know? I don't even really care anymore. :(

:hugs: megg! Booo to bfn! I think you should go about your ways and not think about it (easier said than done I know) Thinking of you!

Tortoise! I hate the waiting to OV as I am worried my CBFM hasnt gone high or peaked and "what if I dont OV this month" and then post OV I feel as if I am worried did we :sex: enough and then I worry about every f-ing tweak, twang and twinge. Analyse the F outta it and then worry that perhaps the massage, or the long walk, or Jog I had.. or something I did may have affected it! It's all horrible. I wish there was something we could do to make it better. The best bit of it all is to be able to come on BandB and be able to chat to you lovely ladiesxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Off to do some Wii and Yoga- did about 2 and half hours yesterday and F- I hurt.. Now does anyone think that may affect OV and Implantation.. eerrrrgggghhhhhhh doing it again!:dohh:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey All!

Here is hopiong that you all O soon! Woo hoo! Lots of close together cycles this month! 
Cheering you guys on!! 
Fran I am thinking that maybe it was a good thing that the HSG hurt? I know that sounds weird but a friend of mine last year was doing tests due to infertility and got the HSG done and she said it didn't hurt, just felt weird, the Dr. told her that she was "clear" and it went through no problem so that being the last female test, the moved on to her hubby and it turned out it was him with slow sperm etc. At any rate the fact that it hurt could indicate that maybe your tubes were blocked and now with all your :sex: you are going to get your :bfp: this month?! I am hoping for you love, you deserve it!! 
Hope you are all well! xxx


----------



## Tomo

Megg- Bah, that's just so annoying! And even more so that your stoopid Doc will make you wait till you've missed another period. 

Fran- hoorah for being back on the sex wagon. Hopefully, it will have done the job and this will be your month.

I hate the 2ww more than pre-ov. In 2ww there is nothing more you can do to increase your chances, whereas pre ov at least I feel like I can do things to increase my chances, poas, taking EPO, gluging grapeferuit juice, temping and shagging all the time. The 2ww is just a cruel mistress.

SD - How are you doing? All well I hope?


----------



## Megg33k

Thinking of investing in some non-FRER tests. Counting on one box of tests is not always the best method, right? TMI, but my husband says that sex has started to feel like it did when I was pregnant before the MMC. So, that should count for SOMETHING, right?


----------



## amesberry

Hi, guys can anyone help. Ive started acupuncture for fertility and those herbal pills you take with them, its my 2nd month of going to acupuncture and Ive been using the clear blue monitor for about 6 months now. Up till I started acupuncture I had a pretty regular 28 day cycle and always peaked around day 14-18, this month I have been reading high since day 14 and its now day 27 which has never happened before and im so confused :nope:! Can any one tell me if maybe its the Chinese pills that may be messing my readings up?????? Thanks xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey Tomo! I am doing good so far thanks for asking... I am pretty much on pins and needles until my scan in 2 weeks... I am scared of course that something is wrong, but trying to ignore those feelings! hehe!

Poor you Megg, Looking at your chart now it is not sure you O'd :wacko: what do you think, did you feel for sure you O'd? You must be so annoyed, I know I was when I was in your situation... :hugs: to you hun!

Amesberry are these Chinese herbs you are talking about agnus castus/vitex? I tried that one month and I had the same thing as you no peak just a bunch of highs and I never ovulated.... it really messed up my system, IMO agnus castus does more harm than good... I would stop taking them love, if you have pretty regular cycles and are getting your peaks then you don't need anything, you'll get your :bfp: soon!

Hope everyone is good!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. Nothing to report for me. Am quaffing soy as of today and feel good (for now!) about this cycle. 

Fran - Glad you got some action. Hope this evening is less painful and more orgasmic.

Scorps - Are you still eating selotape? Seems to be working so far...!

Tort/Minimin - I vote for being heavily sedated from 1dpo so that the 2ww is spent drooling and smiling inanely in a secure hospital styley. Who wants in?

Amesberry - I have acupuncture but no chinese herbs and have found it nothing but helpful re cycle length. Maybe bin the herbs?

Megg - W T F??? Your doctor is a moron. I'd go in an CRY and WAIL and make a scene until they see you just to shut you up.

Hope all is well. I am getting sh1tfaced this evening so apologies in advance if I log on to tell any of you that I love you. Wooop wooop!


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> Tort/Minimin - I vote for being heavily sedated from 1dpo so that the 2ww is spent drooling and smiling inanely in a secure hospital styley. Who wants in?

I'M IN!!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Brilliant. Now, I hear heroin has suitable effects but _apparently_ its bad for you. Although great for weight loss I hear?!? I shall source another suitable drug. GHB? Rohypnol? Oooh the dilemas!


----------



## Megg33k

Scorps - Yes, I'm sure it happened. I think it happened the day after FF does, but that's kind of neither here nor there at this point. I mean, 22dpo vs 23dpo isn't so important! I definitely felt it... as usual! FF is only confused because it thinks my tests should be positive by now... which I entirely agree! LOL But, the tests disagree and they're the important ones! :( Very excited about your scan in 2 weeks though! :happydance:

Lambs - Pretty sure that fit would just get me admitted into the psych ward rather than getting treatment... maybe that would be the best place for me though? LOL Loving the weight loss with heroine though! Can I start it on WEEK 4 of my 2ww?


----------



## tortoise

Hey ladies
How's everyone today? Megg I'm sorry to read that you're still in your 2WW. What an effing nightmare. I'm not sure the medical profession would advise Lambs' heroin based weight loss plan. I have another suggestion - I went backpacking around India when I was a student and lost 2 stones in 8 weeks due to being ill the whole time. How's that?

Fellow pre-ov buddies - Min, Lambs, Tulip - hope you're dealing with the yawn-dom and haven't yet resorted to heavy sedation. I'm on CD8 today. It's my first month of temping and I'm floating between 36.30 and 36.44. Am expecting CBFM to ask me for my first stick tomorrow which at least may alleviate the boredom somewhat. It's quite depressing to see my life stretching ahead of me in a series of sixteen day blocks that I'm wishing away......

But, on a positive note it's Friday! I'm going bridesmaid dress shopping tomorrow. Haven't told the bridey that I'm TTC as I figure that's a sure fire way to ensure I definitely DO fit into my dress in July!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't really want to go to India just to lose the weight! Hmph! Effing nightmare for sure though!

Have fun shopping! I love it! :)


----------



## debgreasby

Urine negative, blood borderline, jobsworth receptionist won't tell me the number, i have to make an appointment with doctor. can't be arsed, past caring now. 

thanks for all the good wishes xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Even 5 could be borderline... I'd say it's almost back to normal for you, honey! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Oh debs! You should be able to access your own information. The receptionist is wrong! You should complain. I cant believe after all this they are not being helpful.. Makes me so angry! :hugs: to you honey!

Tortoise- I also which my life away- in sets of two weeks. How annoying! I have been trying not to think about ttc too much. As I dont know whether I am going to OV or have OV I am kinda more relaxed about it. CBFM said Medium again today. CD14- Normal cycle I would be OV around CD16-17 so I hope the bloody machine decides to do something or else! BBT is still low- hope it peaks and stays up over the coming weekend which means I have OV! 
oohh bridesmaid shopping- lovely! Hope you find something nice. When is the wedding?
I have nothing exciting planned this weekend.. oh unless you count :sex: :shy:
:rofl:

M


----------



## Bella's Mamma

CD6. Boring...

My little white friend is asking for sticks though as I decided to reset him again after last months weird cycle. Hope I have done the right thing... I am ignoring the requests though as I only have ten sticks left and prob won't get a peak until at least CD14. Need to conserve the sticks in case it comes at CD17 again, don't want to miss the moment!


----------



## Megg33k

Good call, honey! :hugs: Hope this is your month!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good day to you all!

I have a question - I "usually" ov around CD21 but this month I am trying not to use more than 8 sticks (as I have 8 left in a box and I am too tight to open another box!). If I test on cd11, cd13, cd15 and then cd17, 18, 19, 20 and 21, will this upset the machine? I know if you miss a test it will say low at first, but what if it is on a high reading from cd15 for example and then I miss CD16? Will it revert to low or stay at high? And will it still be able to read a peak if it hasn't read the previous days stick?


Crikey. That was a long one. Sorry!


----------



## debgreasby

The witch has flown in with a vengeance! So i'm holding her hostage so you can all get your BFP's! 

Never thought i'd be happy to be CD1!!


----------



## tortoise

Lambs- I'd probably start on cd 15 and test every day. I started on 12 last month and peaked on 17 so only used 6. If you haven't had your first peak by 22 then maybe bite the bullet and buy more and use them next cycle (and when you get your bfp this cycle you won't mind that you've spent the extra money!)


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, Deb... Is she mine? Is that where she's gone? Hmm... I don't know yet if I want her back. That's a tough one!


----------



## debgreasby

Evil witch of doom making me want to kill people and eat chocolate!


----------



## Megg33k

Eat the chocolate... Skip the murder! Hard to TTC from prison, lovely! :hugs:

So, my "status" on here has been "Confused!" since trying to determine if my MMC was a MMC or a new pregnancy. Maybe the status is to blame for everything right now. Any advice on what to change my status to? I need to get out of "Confused!"

Also, any advice on what to do for the time being? Keep in mind that my docs won't do shite until I've missed a 2nd period and I have a Rx for Provera with refills if I need to start my period. I don't know that I can honestly wait another almost 3 weeks to see if I miss a 2nd period. What would you do?


----------



## Tulip

Deb - as posted elsewhere at least the witch has brought answers.

Meg - I dunno sweetie. I'm totally with you on not cracking open the Provera just in case. See how long you can hold out perhaps?

BM I think you have a good plan :)

Tort - nothing boring here, CD11 and we get back on the wagon tonight for the first time in 4 months! Excited and bricking it. What if it hurts? What if one or both of us breaks down? Eeeeek. Bless, work asked him to go away for a couple of days next week. "Sorry, I can't," he says, "I'm breeding." :rofl: At least he's honest!

To the rest of you - wishing you many peaks and BFPs this weekend xx


----------



## moggymay

could you feign anaemia? They then have to do a blood test surely to check your iron? Would they check pregnancy at the same time...? At least if you knew one way or the other you would feel so in limbo. Good luck hon, have a fab weekend :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, it would be easy to get checked for anemia... I was anemic for a good long while. But that doesn't get anything else checked. Its bad here. I was actually at an ER at one point and they were taking my blood to run some tests and refused to run HCG (when they ALREADY HAD MY DAMN BLOOD) because my urine test was negative. People here suck, girls... I'm not just making it up! :(


----------



## Lamburai1703

Do you have an old positive test? Like one in a drawer or something? You could always go to the drs brandishing said test stick, and (I hate to advise this as it feels like a curse) fake some pains/bleeding? Maybe they would test then?


----------



## hedgewitch

debgreasby said:


> Evil witch of doom making me want to kill people and eat chocolate!

i've done forensics and criminal law.........maybe i can help lol, witch giving me a hard time too!!


----------



## Megg33k

Lamburai1703 said:


> Do you have an old positive test? Like one in a drawer or something? You could always go to the drs brandishing said test stick, and (I hate to advise this as it feels like a curse) fake some pains/bleeding? Maybe they would test then?

Did you miss my last round of "positive tests"? My positives were as barely positive as they could possibly be. Like... I could barely photograph my lines. There was no reason to keep them, as it it isn't much to cherish when they're so pathetic. So, no, I can't! :( Plus, then they'd assume I could pass THEIR pee test, and I definitely couldn't!


----------



## Leilani

Hello ladies. 

Mog - love you scan picture - how exciting
Deb & Sam & Lambs - Boo, but yay for the witch, hopefully this means your bodies are working just fine just now.
Tulip - time to get back in the saddle - literally, I'm sure it'll be fine, though perhaps a tad emotional, FX.
Megg - argh!
Everyone else - hope this month is going well and the BDing has been pleasurable!

Not a lot to report from down-under today. I'm on CD11 and still on Low - which is starting to get annoying, as the previous 2 cycles I got my first peak on CD11, I was liking the short cycles, and only using 6 sticks :( I noticed that I did actually have more than an imaginary LH line this morning, so hoping for a high tomorrow, will get some BDing to tonight, just incase I go from low to peak.


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani- FX'd for your High or Peak tomorrow! :) And, yes... argh!


----------



## debgreasby

Meg, i could send you my large collection of positives lmao!!


----------



## Megg33k

Maybe that's the answer, Deb! Maybe they were coming up positive JUST FOR ME! :rofl:


----------



## mrs C

Megg I completely concur with you the medical system is terrible. I can't believe that your doc won't do anything until after the 2nd missed period! Sounds like you might need to seek another Ob. That's whats really terrible here is that a doc can be absolutely horrific and there is no repercussions. 

I am in the 2ww, I think. I got my first peak on Wednesday on cd 14 but my temps are kinda all over the place. I am on my first month of clomid and trying to stay positive but it is so hard. I guess only time will tell if my chart will start looking better.


----------



## Megg33k

Its not just THIS doctor... its all the ones I've been to! They won't bloody listen! It drives me mad! And, to be fair, my doc will totally do something... she will be more than happy to give me Provera to bring on my period. *eye roll* See, here's some fun info... My u/s unquestionably showed a gestation sac measuring 5+2 and no new growth a week later which was when we found out about my MMC... but the sonographer that did it is contracted out to my ob's office and they don't share paperwork and such... so my ob REFUSES to even look at the u/s (it was done in HER OFFICE with HER U/S MACHINE by the sonographer that THEY HIRED) and says I'm not ovulating. She doesn't believe in charting. And, Provera is her answer for everything on earth. I hate her. She's still leaps and bounds better than the other 2 I've been to though. :( Sucks to be me!

So, mrs c... I can't see your chart... Where's the link? You can't tease me with "chart all over the place" and then not show me! LOL


----------



## gra

Hi girls, just wondering, if i dont put sticks in the monitor till about day10 (but set it on day6) what happens, or does it just not register?
Thanks


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies....I've been a bit quiet of late...not much going on to be honest. Had AF from 1st Jan, took Soy 100mg cd 3-7, started peeing on monitor sticks cd 9, peaked cd 18/19....my peaks seem to be getting a day earlier each month...any ideas why? Not thinking this is my month as OH has been poorly so only got to BD cd16 & cd19 due to this, so unlikely to have caught egg...but you never know miracles may happen and yes it only takes one little swimmer to brave the journey.....
Anyway am already looking to next month, will take soy again same days me thinks.
Good luck to all those waiting to test/ovulate. 
Meg- how frustrating for you with this bfn and hopeless doctors..I feel for you
Moggy - loving the scan pic!!!


----------



## Leilani

gra said:


> Hi girls, just wondering, if i dont put sticks in the monitor till about day10 (but set it on day6) what happens, or does it just not register?
> Thanks

I think it just assumes a low, but not 100% sure.


----------



## Tomo

So I'm out, started spotting yesterday and flowing like the mighty mississippi today! Hey ho on to the next...

Hot water bottle firmly strapped to my waist and awaiting the return of my husband, back from the US today, Yay! Hoping he's remembered to bring back some of those peanut butter chocolate covered pretzels. mmmm!


----------



## Megg33k

:hugs: Tomo!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tomo - Sorry the witch got you.

Megg - OMG I totally missed the faint positive episode! Now I am totally baffled! What on earth are you going to do??

I forgot to take soy until 12.30 today (4 hours later than normal). Will this matter?


----------



## Megg33k

Lamb - Nope, it'll be fine! :hugs:

What am I going to do? Uhm... I'm going to wait a week, get a different brand of tests, and basically calm down and wait it out. Not much I can do. Basically, nothing that is going to happen in the first 8 weeks can be helped medically. If I'm pregnant and it's going to be a successful pregnancy, then it still will be. If it's going to fail, it still will. No doctor can change any of that in the first 8 weeks... really not in the first 12 weeks. I logically know that to be true. I don't do anything that I would have to stop if I was pregnant... drinking, smoking, drugs, etc. So, I just keep living my life until I know more. I'll survive a week... I'd probably even survive 2 or 3 if I absolutely have to. lol


----------



## mrs C

I think that I figured out how to out my chart on here. i honestly don't know what to make of it.


----------



## Megg33k

I see it! I think you'll be getting crosshairs tomorrow. 99 degrees, huh? Wow! That's pretty high. Is this your first month temping? I don't remember if you said it was or not. Curious if that's normal for you.


----------



## Leilani

Morning Ladies

Confusion styill reigning I see!

I went straight from low to peak on my CBFM this am - which was a bit of a surprise, though I did think it may happen (so BD'd on yesterday's low), but I must say my LH line is the darkest one yet and the estrogen the lightest (in 4 months use), so I'm thanking the soy for that! A few more days of BDing is on the cards, then the dreaded wait!

Anyone got any positive/definite news to report?


----------



## LunaBean

Ok, so I'm upping the game, I'm gona invest in a monitor, is CBFM much different/better than Boots own, or Persona? I go through about 10 opks a months, it's just to kinda back it up when I get a positive! Is it worth getting?


----------



## Leilani

Lizzie_Moon said:


> Ok, so I'm upping the game, I'm gona invert in a monitor, is BFM much different/better thay Boots own, or Persona? I go through about 10 opks a months, it's just to kinda back it up when I get a positive! Is it worth getting?

I didn't know there was a boots own. I think the persona is more designed as a method of birth-control rather than for conception, so I imagine it would be a bit more vague (yes/no rather than low/high/peak)than the CBFM, but in terms of when to dtd, I guess it wou;d work - though could show a bigger window than the CB.


----------



## LunaBean

Thanks! Think I'll get it and hide it from OH tho, lol.


----------



## LunaBean

how many sticks would you use a month, or is everyone different? I was just gona use them when OPKs start gettin darker...


----------



## Leilani

Lizzie_Moon said:


> how many sticks would you use a month, or is everyone different? I was just gona use them when OPKs start gettin darker...

That would kind of defeat the point of getting a CBFM!

The monitor gets to know you and learns your cycles each month, so you really need to use it how the instruction manual suggests. Having said that - apart from my first (bizzare cycle), I have only used 7 sticks a cycle, as I ovulate around day 11/12/13.

EDIT: I see you already temp - this is the most surefire way to know you are oving!


----------



## mrs C

Megg33k said:


> I see it! I think you'll be getting crosshairs tomorrow. 99 degrees, huh? Wow! That's pretty high. Is this your first month temping? I don't remember if you said it was or not. Curious if that's normal for you.

This is my third month charting but my first month temping vaginally (sorry tmi) so I think that is why my temp is so high. I added my other two months charts. The first month I thought it looked like I ovulated and the second I had a pelvic US at cd7 and I was told I would not ovulate that month. I gave up charting about half way that month because I didn't get a peak.


----------



## Megg33k

Yay at getting your Peak, Leilani! :)

mrs c - Makes perfect sense! Gotcha!

Still nothing to report for me... except that I can't be totally awake for more than 12 hours. I mean, I'm not sleeping... but I've been COMPLETELY exhausted since the 12 hours awake mark. :(


----------



## abstersmum

lloyds pharmacy have it on offer £79.99


----------



## abstersmum

amazon under £55


----------



## Tierney

Hi all ive just ordered one off amazon to start using next cycle, ive just read a few of the pages on this thread and can't wait to start using it now x baby dust to everyone x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Leilani said:


> Lizzie_Moon said:
> 
> 
> Ok, so I'm upping the game, I'm gona invert in a monitor, is BFM much different/better thay Boots own, or Persona? I go through about 10 opks a months, it's just to kinda back it up when I get a positive! Is it worth getting?
> 
> I didn't know there was a boots own. I think the persona is more designed as a method of birth-control rather than for conception, so I imagine it would be a bit more vague (yes/no rather than low/high/peak)than the CBFM, but in terms of when to dtd, I guess it wou;d work - though could show a bigger window than the CB.Click to expand...

Hi Lizzie_moon. I used to use persona as a contraceptive effort. Suffice it to say I fell pregnant after 5 months using it as I must have ovulated later one month. It basically requires you to POAS 10 times a month and then it gives you a red or green light. If you have sex on red days you are likely to be fertile. It also shows you a little egg symbol when it thinks you are ovulating which is nice to see!. Basically it gives 10 red days a month to take into account egg/sperm life so if in theory you have sex on the 2 days with the egg sign and the two either side you should be covered. I gave mine to my ttc friend and she loves it so far!

(PS did the saliva microscope arrive yet?)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hello ladies. I was expecting a peak this morning but it didn't arrive. Hopefully tomorrow. Have to have sex tonight and I'm really not feeling it, not after he randomly shouted at me earlier, and the last 3 times I haven't gotten a single bit of foreplay. It's like because this is functional sex he feels he doesn't have to make any effort, it's my job to get him interested. Fed up with it.

Also, since the HSG scan I've been having ovary-area pains, which is slightly worrying.

Yesterday I ate my bodyweight in mediocre Chinese food. Feel a bit disgusted with myself now.

I'd like a drink.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sorry he is being so rubbish Fran. Can't you try introducing some foreplay yourself (if you know what I mean!) He might follow your lead...?

Re the pains, if you are concerned ring the clinic that did the hsg tomorrow maybe? Hopefully the pains are your ovaries churning out a top notch egg.

Don't worry about the chinese, just get down the gym tomorrow to burn it off, or have an athletic session with OH tonight. And in an effort not to drink I am now having a glass of red grape juice in a wine glass. How sad is that?


----------



## urchin

happy sunday wonders - I'm afraid I've not read back through the last 10 pages that I've missed, so I'm not really sure what's going on for everyone .....but I have spotted your message Fran, and it's really shite that Mr Dunhymhas abdicated all responsibility for you getting your rocks off......we all know that sex to a schedule can be difficult to get into, but a bit of extra attention in the right places isn't too much to ask is it :(

It's CD11 for me and still low .... looks like my cycle has definitely changed since my MC - I always used to get my Peaks on CD14&15, but they seem to have shifted to CD22 and my cycle has increased by 4 days....I'm working away a lot over the next couple of months so am hoping that I manage to be at home on the pertinant days


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I googled my fertility doctor and I have had my confidence increased, seems he's top notch. Dr Lavery, the second one here: https://www.thefertilitysupportcompany.co.uk/SeniorFertilityConsultants.aspx

Feeling a bit better now, husband has been a bit nicer.

Although I also googled pain during HSG and it seems that sharp pain is an indicator of a blockage, so that's not good. But blockages are treatable. But I'm getting ahead of myself, we won't know anything for another month.


----------



## Megg33k

Fran - Have you spoken to him about it? I agree that just because it's functional sex doesn't mean it has to be uneventful! LOL Granted, I've had those days too... but I'm a loud-mouth and would flat tell him about it!

Urchin - HEY!!! :hugs: Missed seeing you on here! I hope you're well!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch - if your peaks have shifted by 6 days but your cycles are only 4 days longer, does that mean you LP has decreased? I hope not.


----------



## Minimin

Sue- you are echoing my thoughts exactly about :sex: and functionality! arrggghhhh Still once we get our :bfp: we wont have to feel like this. Keep your chin up!


Ok ladies- CD16 and fertility monitor still says Medium. I normally ov CD17-ish but with this cycle- MC on the 9th of Dec I have no idea. Beginning to get very frustrated with the monitor..eerrrrgggghhhhhh

:dust:


----------



## tortoise

Morning ladies
hope everyone had a nice weekend. Fran - glad Mr D is being a bit nicer. Min - sorry about the frustration... hang in there. Urch - good to hear from you and hope you manage to pin down Mr Urch for those critical days.

As for me CD11 and I got my first high. Have decided this is my fave part of the month as I'm full of hope and positive that this month could be mine! Once the peaks and heavy bedding is over I just worry that I haven't done enough and that I don't have any symptoms. So a happy tort for the next 7 days ish.

I'm also working from home today which is a nice way to start the week.


----------



## Minimin

Yah for high's tortoise! I hope this is your month!

Still another Medium for me this morning and BBT is 36.02 so very low....:o( Not feeling the whole TTC today!

Tortoise- I hope your taking it easy on your 'work from home' day!

Minimin


----------



## hedgewitch

hello all, how are we all doing? me well ok i'm confused again!! i swear i have ovulated early?? i am now cd8 and i took my last clomid cd 6, took them early on in morning this cycle though, anyway for the last two days i have had crippling ovulation type pain on my left side (yey only got a tube on that side!!) but my temp also dropped today and i took it 3 times to be sure it was that low lol, and i can't get enough of hubby lmao which is good news for him lol. so my question is this, is it possible i could be ovulating early and then also later on in my cycle as i had this last month also but then started POAS with pee wee and got peak on cd 15 and 16 but i have this pain which is just like when i normally ovulate??? i hate clomid!!
other news from Hedge Towers is that we been back to the hospital today with Em to see the doc, her foot should have been set at a 90 degree angle so toes toward ceiling but guess what......they set it at 45 degrees so she has to have it all re broken and done again!! they have took the plaster off this morning forced her foot upward without pain relief and then re plastered and kept her foot pulled upward, needless to say she was in a great deal of pain, idiots at this hospital!! so another hospital stay and op for Em,xx


----------



## Megg33k

It might be possible, Sam! I don't know for sure! As long as you're already trying to catch the eggy, we'll just have to wait and see what FF says! :hugs: Poor, Em though! OMG! That little girl is quite a soldier to take all of this! Big HUGE :hugs: from me to her! Poor little lovey! :(


----------



## Tomo

Hey Y'all,

Cd3 today, BORING! So thinking of trying a moon cup this month. Feel like every month I have to try something new. Been reading through the softcups thread, which looked pretty promising. Anyone had any good/bad/indifferent experiences of them?


----------



## fitzy79

Well, my CBFM arrived today and am on CD5 so in time to be able to start this cycle..YAY!!! So, will probably be hitting this thread with all my questions...apologies in advance for any annoyance!! Looks like there's a great little community going on here...hope you've room for a newbie!!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fitzy! Fire away!
Tomo- I use SC- used them with CBFM in Dec and got a :bfp: Saddly it was MC- on the 9th but I think they are great. Been using them again this time as we decided to ttc straightaway! I am thinking of trying them for the :witch: if and when she comes!
let me know if you have any questions!
Minimin


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fitzy! Fire away!
Tomo- I use SC- used them with CBFM in Dec and got a :bfp: Saddly it was MC- on the 9th but I think they are great. Been using them again this time as we decided to ttc straightaway! I am thinking of trying them for the :witch: if and when she comes!
let me know if you have any questions!
Minimin


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - My only experience with SoftCups is that I was too stupid to get them in correctly and stopped using them after that! LOL

fitzy - Always! Welcome!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - My only experience with SoftCups is that I was too stupid to get them in correctly and stopped using them after that! LOL

fitzy - Always! Welcome!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo i also wondered if they were any good, been meaning to try them for a while, let me know how you go with them if you use them, Megg i worried about the same thing about putting them in right lol,xx
Fitzy welcome hun, we were all newbies at one time,xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning all. CD8 and still not even POAS. I find the first 2 weeks sooooooo boring!! Hope you are all well?

Tomo - I have used softcups and would say try them before getting a mooncup as it is way more pricey cos its reusable. I used them for my mc bleed as was advised against tampons etc and found them to be very comfortable! What a lush topic for first thing in the morning!

Fitzy - welcome. We look forward to your input!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning all.

Fitzy - welcome to the gang.

I'm on my 2nd Peak today, I think I ovulated yesterday but had sex this morning anyway, to make sure. I think FF will probably put my OV day as today. So here we go with the old 2WW.


----------



## Leilani

I've pondered the use of soft-cups or a moon cup too, but I can only seem to find mooncups here, and as Lambs said it is pricey, so don't want to spend the money if I hate it/it freaks me out!!

Well just had three nights in a row of BDing - I suggested to my DH that we go again tonight, just for luck (got my automated high today), but he's not interested!! I think I felt my ovulation this month, and I also had chronic back-ache when I woke up yesterday - though that could have been from trying to sleep with my legs up the wall!

Looking forward to getting a good nights sleep tonight - I rarely sleep well with the soup in the bowl, and ended up in the spare room the past three nights, so as not to disturb DH - I'm also reading a good book, and like to read in bed and he likes the light off and pitch black the second he gets in!

Somebody must be due to test soom (other than Megg!)?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck Fran! I hope you get that elusive bfp this month - you deserve it.

Leilani - I managed to buy 6 softcups for £6 (not sure what that is in NZ dollars) but if you want to try them I could always post you some and you can paypal me?


----------



## Minimin

Hey ladies, 
I got my Peak this morning!! :wohoo: after Mediums every tested day since MC on the 9th I was beginning to wonder. I am also BBT to make sure I see the rise after to ensure I have OV. Is the first peak not the true OV? I read it is normally the second peak. Plan to :sex: until Saturday to have all bases covered- Seem to have had 'twinges' both left and right sides. Worrying as I want just left as thats the only side with a tube.... please!
Fran- here's to the 2ww wait. I should be joining you in a few days time!
Leilani- your DH sounds like mine- I love to read too and he has to go to the spare room as the beside lamp keeps him up! I havent had a decent night sleep in ages!
I also use SC and can post you some???
Megg how you doing?


----------



## Tomo

Morning,

Well ordered some softcups, pre-seed lube and 25 cheap preggo tests, so all set for this month. Will let you know how I get on...

Yeah for the peaks, get down to it ladies!


----------



## Megg33k

Today was exciting, even if no :bfp:s! I mean, Peaks, twinges, feeling ovulations, ordering things (I love to shop!)!!! Woohoo!


----------



## Minimin

Megg- Booo to the :bfn: but I agree- Shopping is great. I also got my book The Infertility Cure that the ladies over in the TCM thread have talked about. Had a quick look yesterday evening and it mentions eating Pinapples for good implantations- went straight to the shops this morning and got some pineapple and superdrug brand early testers (offer for 2x2pack for £8.00- get in there!!). SO this month-I have IC cheaps to kill my urges, SD brand for early testing and CBdigitals for the final confirmation before heading to the docs- now I am sure I am insane and need to be admitted to the lunatic asylm..... :(


----------



## tortoise

ooooh pineapples min! i love pineapples. will go and buy myself some. although sadly i'm a poorly tort today- at home with a fluey like thing - v bad timing as i should be shagging! have just waddled to the shop to buy myself grazia and heat to cheer myself up- so my brain will soon be dribbling out my ears. 

what CD are you on min? oh scrap that just looked at your ticker - CD18. so you're in the 2WW. i'll be joining you in a few days! might check out that book on amazon too.


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I didn't re-test and get a :bfn:... I just meant that it was exciting in here even with no one reporting a :bfp:! LOL I won't be updating my status until Friday! Good on you taking things head on though! Woohoo! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> ooooh pineapples min! i love pineapples. will go and buy myself some. although sadly i'm a poorly tort today- at home with a fluey like thing - v bad timing as i should be shagging! have just waddled to the shop to buy myself grazia and heat to cheer myself up- so my brain will soon be dribbling out my ears.
> 
> what CD are you on min? oh scrap that just looked at your ticker - CD18. so you're in the 2WW. i'll be joining you in a few days! might check out that book on amazon too.


awww fluey!!!! Get some Manuka honey (UMF25+) in babe. I try to have a hot lemon and M honey drink once a day at least (Normally works out about 3-4 x/week) but I have yet to get the lurgies this winter- Having said that I have been sitting on my butt since Dec so I may not be as exposed. Hope you nuke it in its early days. I say shaggin increases body temp and thats great for killing nasty bugs!:wohoo:

TCM book is interesting- I have to sit down with a pen and paper though- very informative- it is dead cheap on Amazon too!:happydance:

I am on CD18 but CBFM only said first peak today so I guess OV will be tonight/tomorrow??? Going to keep going for it until the weekend if poor DH can stand it! And then... the dreaded 2WW.

We are off to Taba Heights in Egypt on the 6th so I can test when I am out there or wait :coffee: until I am back again!eeekkkkkk 
So whats happening in Heat and Grazia babe? I saw in the shops that Angelina is bonking some teacher in a Vodka fuelled shag pad! :rofl:

M


----------



## Minimin

Megg33k said:


> Min - I didn't re-test and get a :bfn:... I just meant that it was exciting in here even with no one reporting a :bfp:! LOL I won't be updating my status until Friday! Good on you taking things head on though! Woohoo! :hugs:

ook so not only am I going to the lunatic asylum, I cant read and need to go back to Primary school :cry:


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> ooooh pineapples min! i love pineapples. will go and buy myself some. although sadly i'm a poorly tort today- at home with a fluey like thing - v bad timing as i should be shagging! have just waddled to the shop to buy myself grazia and heat to cheer myself up- so my brain will soon be dribbling out my ears.
> 
> what CD are you on min? oh scrap that just looked at your ticker - CD18. so you're in the 2WW. i'll be joining you in a few days! might check out that book on amazon too.
> 
> 
> awww fluey!!!! Get some Manuka honey (UMF25+) in babe. I try to have a hot lemon and M honey drink once a day at least (Normally works out about 3-4 x/week) but I have yet to get the lurgies this winter- Having said that I have been sitting on my butt since Dec so I may not be as exposed. Hope you nuke it in its early days. I say shaggin increases body temp and thats great for killing nasty bugs!:wohoo:
> 
> TCM book is interesting- I have to sit down with a pen and paper though- very informative- it is dead cheap on Amazon too!:happydance:
> 
> I am on CD18 but CBFM only said first peak today so I guess OV will be tonight/tomorrow??? Going to keep going for it until the weekend if poor DH can stand it! And then... the dreaded 2WW.
> 
> We are off to Taba Heights in Egypt on the 6th so I can test when I am out there or wait :coffee: until I am back again!eeekkkkkk
> So whats happening in Heat and Grazia babe? I saw in the shops that Angelina is bonking some teacher in a Vodka fuelled shag pad! :rofl:
> 
> MClick to expand...


yup there's lot's going on in brangelina land. not only did jen steal the show at the golden globes, angie has apparently been bonking her russian accent tutor. in other news: posh has told becks "it's over". that's according to heat and heat never lies...

jealous of your egypt holiday. i want some sunshine!!

Lambs has advised me to look slaggy tonight when OH gets home so we get our BD-ing in. Anyone got any tips on how to look slaggy when you're a snot monster?


----------



## moggymay

go for the belly dancer look and sheer veil over your face?


----------



## Minimin

[/QUOTE]


yup there's lot's going on in brangelina land. not only did jen steal the show at the golden globes, angie has apparently been bonking her russian accent tutor. in other news: posh has told becks "it's over". that's according to heat and heat never lies...

jealous of your egypt holiday. i want some sunshine!!

Lambs has advised me to look slaggy tonight when OH gets home so we get our BD-ing in. Anyone got any tips on how to look slaggy when you're a snot monster?[/QUOTE]


dirty lil hussy- I didnt like her anyway! Homewrecker! LOL- Love Heat! I have to stop myself from buying tons of them now I am sitting at home!!!
Not sure about Posh/Becks- they seemed pretty solid.. but who knows.

Now more importantly- slutty-hmmm I am with moggymay on this.. something exotic may do the trick and the veil can hide the snotty-ness!:shrug:


Slutty


----------



## tortoise

that's a good idea. maybe i should dig out the wedding veil and claim i'm being romantic.


----------



## Minimin

tortoise said:


> that's a good idea. maybe i should dig out the wedding veil and claim i'm being romantic.

:rofl: Sounds like a plan babe! Fxd you seduction techniques work well!:thumbup:


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> that's a good idea. maybe i should dig out the wedding veil and claim i'm being romantic.
> 
> :rofl: Sounds like a plan babe! Fxd you seduction techniques work well!:thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks! you too... look forwards to joining you in the yucky 2WW in a few days time...


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi Everyone;

CD50 today for my wife.. Did another test this AM and BFN.

We're calling the doctor to get a new provera/clomid cycle refilled @ the pharmacy to start on CD55 like we did last time, so hopefully this is our month :)

Question - How do you read the CBFM test sticks manually? Which line is which?

We're also going to back up the CBFM testing with regular OPK's just to be sure this time.

Hope you are all doing well and wishing you all the best of luck :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

tortoise said:


> Lambs has advised me to look slaggy tonight when OH gets home so we get our BD-ing in. Anyone got any tips on how to look slaggy when you're a snot monster?

Er, I think you'll find I suggested slutty, not slaggy. There is a world of difference. Does Heat magazine teach you nothing girl??

I have just had a hollywood bikini wax. If that doesn't get me some action in the bedroom then nothing will.


----------



## Lamburai1703

MDrussell - sorry its such a long cycle for your wife again. With regard to the test sticks, "With the wick (pee end) on the left, the LH line is on the left, and estrogen on the right. Interestingly, the estrogen line gets lighter when estrogen increases; the LH line gets darker when LH increases. "

I copied this from https://peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14 as it answers a lot of pee on a stick related questions.

Good luck!


----------



## lseeley

Hi everyone,

okay i used my fertility monitor for the first month still waiting for my period to arrive, but i had my 2 high peaks on the 23rd and 24th of my cycle. I hope that is normal. I borrowed my monitor from my sister in law and yes i reset it which i think i did it the correct way cause me and her didn't have the same cycles.


----------



## Megg33k

lseeley - There is no "normal" with a CBFM. If that's when the Peaks were, that's when they were for you. lol If this was your first month with it, you're lucky it gave you Peaks at all, honestly! :) How long are your cycles usually? I'm guessing about 36-40 days?

Min - I didn't mean it like that about the :bfn:... I just didn't want anyone to think I'd re-tested and not told them! LOL Enjoy your trip! OMG! Jealous!


----------



## Megg33k

lseeley - There is no "normal" with a CBFM. If that's when the Peaks were, that's when they were for you. lol If this was your first month with it, you're lucky it gave you Peaks at all, honestly! :) How long are your cycles usually? I'm guessing about 36-40 days?

Min - I didn't mean it like that about the :bfn:... I just didn't want anyone to think I'd re-tested and not told them! LOL Enjoy your trip! OMG! Jealous!


----------



## lseeley

Hi Megg33k,

yes since being off my pill my last cycle lasted for 38 days. So i am awaiting a period or not, hopefully i won't get it.


----------



## Megg33k

Then the day you got your Peaks sounds spot on! :) Hope the :witch: stays away for you! And, you can call me Megg! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Jeez, I accidentally unsubscribe for a day and conversation reaches new lows - slaggy indeed :rofl: - and they say my journal is like a sex show LMFAO! 

Min, we're OV buddies with first peaks today. Hope my ovaries respond to the LH rather than going 'WTF? We were planning on resting for a year or two...'

Mogster, hope you're doing well and feeling fab!

Tort... Enjoy tonight you slut/slag/snotbag (whichever look you decide on!)!! xx

Fran - hope the rinse and polish of yer tubes has done the trick for you this month.

Mitch - sorry about the BFNs dude. Better luck next cycle x

I shall be stalking all available charts wherever possible. Big kisses to everyone and welcome to the newbies :wave:


----------



## urchin

Hey laydeez (and gent :D )

fran - my LP had shrunk by 4 days ..... which is not fab news, but not absolutely dreadful....it was 14 days before so down to 10
.....except that, today (CD14) I jumped from low to Peak. Which on the one hand is good (so long as my LP is back to 14 days) but on the other hand is a bit inconvenient - I'm working away a lot at the minute, I'm back tonight then away again tomorrow til the weekend. So tonight is the one chance for strumping this month....like I say, blummin inconvenient.

Thanks for the welcome back Megg :D
and Sam, I can't believe your poor daughter has to go through all of that again - what on earth are the hospital playing at?

right, that's me signing off again til the weekend - i have a boy to sexually harass :D


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely inconvenient, Urchin... but it only takes one! :) Go jump Mr Urch!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow! Lots of you shagging and going in to the TWW woo hoo!! I am warning you all now, I will be stalking all of you and your charts and willing you all to get your :bfp:'s!!
Tort I hope you feel better! Good luck with the veil look... :winkwink:
Mitch sorry for the BFN!
Sam :hugs: to your daughter!
Megg I hope you get some answers soon!
Urch All you need is one strong :spermy: 
Lambs I hope your Hollywood wax gets you some action LOL
Welcome to the newbies!
As for me not much to report still worried and eating sticky glue as much as possible! hehe! 8 more days until I can see peanut on the screen and know what is going on in there...
:dust: to all of you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

So excited about your scan, SD! :happydance: Can't wait!

I'm sure I'll get answers sooner than later. Its not so frustrating now... that's wearing off. Plus, how many girls get to symptoms spot for almost 4 weeks? LOL


----------



## moggymay

phew a fellow stalker who is also my bump bud - makes me feels less stalkerish

How did the veil go last night....?

Hot wax - ouuch! Was it worth it did you get some good strumping because of it?

Megg am lurking for more news on fridays test....

Fran - those squeaky clean tubes are due to give a result - when do you next see the FS for a chat? Guarantee you will get the good result just before the appt! Sods law but bfp will be bfp right and welcome whenever is deigns to show its face!

Im hopeful of an imminent spell of good news like SD says we are willing you to all get your bfps soon :hugs:

Scorps not long now Feb is gonna be a good month, you have your scan, friend who did her first ivf cycle gets the news as to how it went on the very next day and my friend in South Africa who has endometriosis and has had huge cysts removes from her innards had them tubes cleared and the cysts removed and lo and behold after 8 years and 5 months of trying - drum roll.....she is 6 weeks preggers and it is in the right place. 

Not bad for a one tuber she says and is ecstatic - me too but just goes to show it does happen eventually if there is no reason it shouldnt - even if the docs have to intervene to remove the obstacles and hurdles (dont laugh just had mental image of sperm doing the 110m hurdles made me have a little chortle)

Off to get little mogster his brekkie, Cbeebies is fab for when you want five minutes to wake up!

Have a wicked wednesday all :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Morning all - snot monster here

I got my action last night - went for the woefully endearing look in the end which made him all loving and sweet. And then I pounced. hehe. Assuming I peak on CD17/18 again I'm going for BD on CD12 (yesterday), CD14, CD 16, CD17, CD18, CD19. Does that sound like a sensible pattern?

Scorps - not long till the scan! i bet you can't wait. will you tell the little 'un after that?
Fran - i'm sure your shiny news tubes did the trick. happy 2WW!
Min/Tulip - hope you made good use of the peaks!
Megg - bring on the next test... Friday, right?
Lambs -how did the hollywood wax go down?

Word out


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning all!

The wax did have the desired (predicted) effect. Shame I have another 10 days until my innards wake up and produce the required hormones!

Tort - Glad the woeful snotty look turned your man on. Hope you didn't sneeze or cough at crucial moments?
Scorps - Can't wait to see the scan pic!
Min and Tulip - happy 2 week waiting!
Megg - are you sure you're waiting until Friday? You are so hardcore!

To everyone else, wishing you a wonderful Wednesday and good luck to anyone considering testing or about to peak.


----------



## Minimin

Tort! Your a star- Your BDing action plan sounds good to me! which day are your thinking you will OV?

Tulip- Second peak today so I shall be pouncing on DH as soon as he comes home from work. Yesterday's Blue polko dots went down a treat but weren't on for more than a minute :rofl: expensive business this is! LOL

Megg- how you bearing up hun- 2 more days to go. I have my fxd for you!

Scorps! I am so looking forward to seeing you bubba! Hope your doing well and resting.

Moggymay- thats great news! I think the world has a stupid way of knocking us down but it can come back and pick us up with these wonderful stories! 
Happy Wednesday to you ladies
Minimin


----------



## debgreasby

CD6 bored bored bored!!

AF from hell is subsiding - my day of bedrest yesterday worked wonders.

Hugs all xx


----------



## Tomo

Happy Hump Day! 

Goodness lots of shagging and 2ww-ing about to ensue. I can't be the only one at the beginning of the cycle? 

Moggy- Nice scan pic!
Scorps- Not long till you get yours, very exciting.
Lambs- Yowzzer! Have never got the fascination with the 'Hollywood look' But glad it had the desired effect.
Megg- You have the patience of a saint!
Tort- glad you got some action despite the snot-fest, that's dedication to the cause. Reckon the shagging schedule looks spot on.

I'm waiting for the AF to finally bugger off and I can get back to poas - (seems like ages since I got the CBFM out) and get some action of my own.

Hello to all the newbies and everyone else.


----------



## Tomo

Aha, I'm a day behind you Debs! Ditto your boredom. Glad to hear you're feeling a bit better.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all 
hope you are all doing well
xxx


----------



## urchin

just a quickie at lunchtime before I pack my cases and head East .... Mr Urch was up for being strumped last night, so I did my best regulation ttc-thang, bum on a pillow for half an hour after.....then just when he thought he'd provided the necessary I whispered in his ear 'how would you feel about me waking you up early in the morning to sexually abuse you again?'
his initial response was 'how early' but when I reassured him I wasn't thinking of stupid O'clock, he readily agreed

sooooo, I did manage to get strumps in both Peak days - hurrah!

I am however a bit suspicious of my CBFM's leap from low to peak - I checked with an OPK this morning which showed me as nowhere near.....so i think I will treat CD22-23 as another possible peak time (in line with the last few months) just to be on the safe side. Oh well, you know me - any excuse for a bit of extra boy-pillaging :D


----------



## Minimin

Urchin- I think I could do with some lessons on pillaging from you. DH is never up for :sex: in the morning unless it is of a weekend :(


----------



## MDRussell0779

Little update, all..

Doctor refilled my wife's Clomid @ 100mg from the 50 we were at last month.. Anyone have any experience jumping from 50 to 100? IE: extra side effects, or success stories they are aware of?

She'll be starting the provera tonight I suspect, so that'll bring her AF on in 5-10 days.. then we're off to the races :)


----------



## Megg33k

Russell - Its a common jump when no ovulation or weak ovulation is still suspected. I would think since they had to give her Provera again that they're assuming she didn't O on 50mg. As far as extra side effects... it's impossible to say. I've read about every story there is of Clomid use. Some ladies had tons of S/E's on 50mg and NONE on 100mg. Some got extras with the increase in dose, some stayed the exact same. Honestly, with Clomid, S/E's can change from cycle to cycle even on the same dose. So, you'll honestly just have to wait and see! FX'd that this cycle is it for you two! :)

Girls - That was a lot of reading to catch up on! Congrats to those in the 2ww. :hugs: to those in the wait for O. :happydance: for all the :sex: going on! 

AFM, I'm actually holding up fine. I've really stopping thinking about it for the most part. I get thrown back into reality when I get a throbbing pain in my boobs or just the right twinge that I can't ignore or a bout of nausea after eating... but mostly it's not in the forefront of my mind. I do actually intend to hold out until Friday! I know, shocking! LOL It's not really patience... it's just contentment. You gals will know ASAP if I have something to report!


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls. Crapping myself worrying this egg won't pop, though I have no reason to think it won't. Will hold off on the strumpage tonight as we think we might be slightly short of swimmers and instead will hit the eggy en route tomorrow. PLAN.

Hugs, dust and strumpy vibes all round xx


----------



## LJaydow

I hope you dont mind me swinging in!

I am not a CBFM user yet, it is still in its box waiting for AF to show.

For about a week now i have been "bleeding" (brownish ick), with some cramps in one side of my abdomen. I have had all AF symptoms, aside from sore boobs which just have not come this time. Today I am getting bright red blood. Seeing as I am sooo late for AF, am i wise to count it as AF or spotting or what? It is heavier than it has been. I only spotted the brown blood when i wiped, but this is making itself known to me. I have pain in the right side of my abdomen again 

I am confused as to what to do! Everything else seems to point to AF, just the amount of it just isnt what I usually have, and i am usually in agony!

Much love to all, hope everyone is fine and dandy!

Laura
x


----------



## Tulip

Laura, silly question I expect but have you done a preggo test? :) xx


----------



## LJaydow

Tuilip - I did a whole series of IC's last week...all BFN's of course!


----------



## anv7

hey ladies!
i just had quick question =)

i ordered the cbfm and ive been trying to research and all..

but im a little confused on when to start using it? it has to be on cd1? or when? 
im confused about the fact it only uses 10 tests per month.. does it not use one test per day?

thanks ladies for any advice!!


----------



## Leilani

anv7 said:


> hey ladies!
> i just had quick question =)
> 
> i ordered the cbfm and ive been trying to research and all..
> 
> but im a little confused on when to start using it? it has to be on cd1? or when?
> im confused about the fact it only uses 10 tests per month.. does it not use one test per day?
> 
> thanks ladies for any advice!!

Hi anv7

You need to turn your monitor on/set it on CD1 - though you can do this anytime up to CD5 - you need to set it at a time that is suitable for you to use your first morning urine (FMU). You don't POAS every day, the first month you use it, it will ask you to POAS on CD6 through to CD15, or CD25 depending on if you hit your peak or not. It always asks for 10 or 20. Depending on when you get your peak the second month it might ask you to start POAS on a later day.


----------



## anv7

o0o ok i get it.
so when you push the M button it wont ask for a test, itll just record it as CD 1?


oh and when it wants you to take a test does it just turn on?

thanks!


----------



## Leilani

That's right.

You have to turn it on during your window (3 hours either side of the time you set it on CD1, so if you set it at 7am - your window is 4am-10am), to see when it wants you to POAS - though I doubt you'd forget CD6 - but some ladies do! I set mine on CD1, then don't look til CD6, and then once I've got my first peak, I don't use it again until CD1 comes back around.


----------



## Sabine

It's my first month using the CBFM, and i am nervous - FINALLY on day 24 I got a HIGH. But I just tested this morning and it's back down to LOW.
Has that ever happened to anyone else? does this mean I won't ovulate this month?
Thanks!


----------



## tortoise

Hi Sabine

I didn't get any peaks my first month either and that's very common when it's getting to know your cycle. Doesn't mean you didn't ovulate (and some ladies have fell pregnant with no peaks...). However getting a peak doesn't guarantee you ovulate -you'll need to temp to confirm that.

I love my little white friend. Hope you develop a good partnership with yours!


----------



## Leilani

Sabine - the Monitor will automatically go to low on your 20th stick (this is the only time it can go from high to low). Was day 24 your first high? If so, I suggest you get some OPKs to use for the next few days. I know it's annoying, but that's one of the disadvantages of the monitor - it doesn't like long cycles. Next month (if there is a next month) it will ask for your first stick a few days later.

Good luck.


----------



## tortoise

Hi Ladies

Now, I know you'll all shout "step away from the lines!" but I've been keeping my sticks and looking at my lines this month. On CD10 (first day I POAS) the estrogen line was very dark. That's now lightened a little (I'm on my third high today) but the LH line doesn't seem to be darkening.

Question - to those of you that monitor your lines, do you tend to quite literally get an LH surge (ie light to dark in one day) or does it tend to moves in shades? 

These three days seem to have dragged like mad. Come on Megg, test!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Tort. I too have examined my sticks in great detail. I seem to find that the estrogen line lightens gradually and then over the two peaks (usually the 2nd day) I get a very dark LH line and light estrogen line.

I am fed up today. People in my team better keep out of my office today or face my wrath. The door is shut for a reason!!

Hope you are all feeling a bit less like killing people than I am. Have a good day.


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Tort. I too have examined my sticks in great detail. I seem to find that the estrogen line lightens gradually and then over the two peaks (usually the 2nd day) I get a very dark LH line and light estrogen line.
> 
> I am fed up today. People in my team better keep out of my office today or face my wrath. The door is shut for a reason!!
> 
> Hope you are all feeling a bit less like killing people than I am. Have a good day.

i hear ya hun, wish i could lock myself up lol, holiday at the local sanitarium looking good for me hehe, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.gif

i also watch my lines. i know without putting it in Pee Wee when i have my peak day as the LH line is always darker than the estrogen one and i also notice it does go lighter on my high days and gradually the LH line goes to dark,

i have a degree in forensics hun if you want to hide any bodies, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_6_25.gifhope your day gets better https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_67.gifxxx


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise - It's just like anything else. It depends on the person. If someone tends to slide up to a positive OPK then they'll see their LH line go up in shades on the CBFM sticks too. If they tend to go from nil to BAM positive, then they can expect the same on the CBFM really. I'll be testing tomorrow!

Lambs - Sorry you're wanting to murder people! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

Afternoon all, how are we all today? cd 11 for me first high today so looking like taking the clomid in the am of the right day may have helped lol as didnt get a high till at least cd 13 previous months
Em is fine coming home today hopefully foot looks good and hoping she will not need to go in ever again, well i say that but they have just dropped it on us that she will need more corrective surgery as she gets older and then again when she begins to age, not sure how many ops but at least 4 over her life time!! all because someone didin't do their job properly, so up to now that hospital has cost me my daughters life and also my other daughters foot, well problems with it for the rest of her life, great isn't it.
anyway i hope you are all well its a rainy day here today but bloomin cold, apparently the snow is coming in again at the weekend...............


----------



## Megg33k

Poor Em! That hospital is crazy! :(


----------



## Tulip

Lambs how u feeling now buddy? I know that feeling only too well - if only I had my own office!

Sam, really glad Em seems to be finally sorted for now. Give her my love, please. How are you managing? And a better-timed High, excellent!

Tort, I'm a slow-rise LH kinda girl LOL 

Laura - wonder if your ICs are rubbish and it's worth trying a FRER? Otherwise, count first red flow as CD1.

Fran, how's slthat strumping coming along? Love to all xx


----------



## LJaydow

Tulip - I guess there is a possibility, im off out to the 24hr tescos! 

I know every pregnancy is different, but last time my boobs hurt so much, and i had constant indigestion - i guess the light has dimmed a bit because ive been there before, overanalysing everything


----------



## Megg33k

Can't wait to see what the test says Jaydow!


----------



## mrs C

Hello ladies
Laura glad to see you are off to Tesco's. At least with a FRER you will have some peace of mind. 
Sam- I am sorry the hospital has been so terrible. Hope your daughters recoup. goes well

In the midst of the 2ww here. I am symptom spotting like mad! Must stop, but it is so hard to not do it. I finally got my husband to do his SA this afternoon. Can't wait to get the results. I suppose if the results are good my symptom spotting will be even worse! Well I am hoping the results are good anyway!


----------



## Leilani

Mrs C - how quickly will you get you DH's analysis results back? FX for good results.


----------



## Tulip

Well, we *say* that a frer will give us peace of mind... Watch out for the curse of the 3-line frer, Laura.


----------



## LJaydow

well....


It went from being horizontal 2 lines rather than one nice vertical....to the hugest BFN, im suprised the test line even bothered to show up!

Least I can be quite sure that the bleeding if AF though!

Tescos are currently doing an offer on pregnacar conception pills and tests by the way


Hope all of you are well.

xXx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning all, i am so tired today had about half hours sleep, was up rather later last night having some fun with hubby https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/1/1_4_85.gifbut then when we did go bed i was just nodding off when a major storm decided to hit us so that kept me up and i am soooooo tired today, barely keep my eyes open and feel so sick, still my own fault i suppose, time with hubby was so worth being tired for today thoughhttps://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_26.gif


----------



## Lamburai1703

Afternoon all.

I am much more chipper today and no longer wish to kill everyone I meet - for now! I have come up with a dragon's den idea for Clearblue. Why not redesign the CBFM to incorporate a pregnancy test? That way, once it has "learnt" your cycle and your LP it will prompt you to test after 10/12/14 days or whatever. They could sell boxes of pregnancy test sticks (no doubt at exorbitant cost) separately, or you could get 2 pg tests in each box of 20 sticks. Why have they not done this? 

I am a genius.


----------



## tortoise

Lambs - you're a genius. Patent the idea quick and then sell it to them!


----------



## moggymay

did you test Meg?


----------



## Megg33k

I think they originally intended to (if you look at some of the symbols built in to it that it never uses) but then abandoned the idea. It sucks!

I have the tests and I haven't had my first wee of the day yet... so I will. Give me second! :winkwink: LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Afternoon all.
> 
> I am much more chipper today and no longer wish to kill everyone I meet - for now! I have come up with a dragon's den idea for Clearblue. Why not redesign the CBFM to incorporate a pregnancy test? That way, once it has "learnt" your cycle and your LP it will prompt you to test after 10/12/14 days or whatever. They could sell boxes of pregnancy test sticks (no doubt at exorbitant cost) separately, or you could get 2 pg tests in each box of 20 sticks. Why have they not done this?
> 
> I am a genius.


I've thought that too. Then I thought - no, they don't want to. Because they make so money from selling the pregnancy tests separately. Imagine if I'd bought a Clearblue pregnancy test every month, as well as using the CBFM, I'd've spent well over £100 on top of the cost of the CBFM by now.

I'm off right now for my progesterone blood test. Not a fan of needles, but it has to be done. Laterz.


----------



## mrs C

Leilani said:


> Mrs C - how quickly will you get you DH's analysis results back? FX for good results.

I got my labs back last month the day after they were done but I was at the office for an ultrasound that day anyways. The midwife should get them this morning but who knows if she will call me today or not.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Afternoon all.
> 
> I am much more chipper today and no longer wish to kill everyone I meet - for now! I have come up with a dragon's den idea for Clearblue. Why not redesign the CBFM to incorporate a pregnancy test? That way, once it has "learnt" your cycle and your LP it will prompt you to test after 10/12/14 days or whatever. They could sell boxes of pregnancy test sticks (no doubt at exorbitant cost) separately, or you could get 2 pg tests in each box of 20 sticks. Why have they not done this?
> 
> I am a genius.
> 
> 
> I've thought that too. Then I thought - no, they don't want to. Because they make so money from selling the pregnancy tests separately. Imagine if I'd bought a Clearblue pregnancy test every month, as well as using the CBFM, I'd've spent well over £100 on top of the cost of the CBFM by now.
> 
> I'm off right now for my progesterone blood test. Not a fan of needles, but it has to be done. Laterz.Click to expand...

I figured that maybe someone in Clearblue has thought of this but for financial reasons binned the idea. Although I still like to believe that I am a genius. I do however have another idea - getting FF to include a tickbox for the sensitivity of pg test used. This means, if you want to test at 8dpo, 9dpo etc you can see how many people got a positive on the same strength test before you potentially pee and waste your money. What do you reckon?

Good luck with the blood test Fran - I have your chart bookmarked for daily stalking!

Meg - POAS woman!!


----------



## Minimin

Megg.. have you tested.. awaiting on tenterhooks!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies, I've not been on for a while. I hope your all ok. I thought I'd give you an update.
The lack of witch put a hold on everything. I had my specialist appointment a few weeks ago and he gave me a course of Provera to bring on the witch so I can have a HSG test on Monday. I'm very nervous as I've read it can be very painful :( has anyone had one? I've then got an internal ultra sound in march before my next specialist appointment. Hubby has got to give a sample before the next appointment too


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello, 

I hope you dont mine me poppin in here and joinin ya. I posted about CB monitor and have been kindly pointed in this direction. 

I got mine in 2008, but the M button never got pressed as I was pregnant - typical really! I kept hold of it, so this is my 1st cycle using it. 

I've had HIGH since CD 8, hoping I get a peak. I usually have 35 day cycles so it'll probably be over a week until I get a peak (currently CD12) 

Gosh it feels weird to be talkin about TTC again!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Nikki-lou and welcome! I'm sure you'll find this thread very helpful - I know I do! I am CD11 of a 35 day cycle and still low! I usually get my first high around cd15 and then peak cd21. If its your first time using cbfm it needs to learn about your cycle so don't be surprised if you don't get a peak - many people don't I'm told. 

As I am cd11 of a similar length cycle I will keep my eyes on how you're doing if thats ok? Its nice to have someone to go through the 2ww with!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sure that's ok. I am on Fertilty Friends but after my subscrpition ran out I haven't renewed so my chart's not very interesting to look at. I'll be posting here I would imagine. Hope I do get a peak, but sayin that...i might use up some OPKs too! I am kinda in tune with EWCM and all that so I will have a rough idea of OV even if I don't peak! 

Good Luck this cycle!!!!!


----------



## Tomo

Afternoon all,

Welcome Nikki-Lou! Hopefully you'll hardly have to use your CBFM again and conceive pronto!

Aclio- Haven't ever had HSG, although I think this is what Sue/Fran had recently. Hopefully it won't be too painful for you, lie back and go to a happy place, that place in your picture looks pretty perfect! (that's what I try and do when having a smear) Really hope it all gives you the answers you need.

CD7 today and high already! I find it hard to believe I have high fertility from now until CD16 which is when FF said I ov'd last month. Although my CBFM peaks last month were CD13 CD14? Not complaining mind.

Got a hot date with my husband tonight, so let the baby making commence!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Nikki-lou! Welcome- Hopefully you wont be hanging on this thread for long- and I mean that in the nicest way! :hugs:

Tomo- hot date huh... liking it! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Tested BFN. Sorry... forgot to post with the shit storm in my journal... AGAIN! Apparently entering a shitty temp once is enough to be called a liar. Good times!


----------



## tortoise

Megg - sorry abour the BFN. Who's that nutcase posting in your journal? WTF?


----------



## Megg33k

Apparently it's actually JoanneJo... I don't really know who that is though. So, I'm not sure what I did to her. Wobbs is handling it... I trust her.


----------



## tortoise

some people.... sad that others waded in though. that's not nice. we love you! xx


----------



## notquitesure

Megg33k said:


> Tested BFN. Sorry... forgot to post with the shit storm in my journal... AGAIN! Apparently entering a shitty temp once is enough to be called a liar. Good times!

Hey hun... been stalking you for a while lol and looked at your journal to see if any news today. Who the f*** is motherhen and why is she sooooooooo interested in your cycles / temps etc. ???

As if TTC isn't already difficult enough and, for you, more than most (have read lots of your journal).

Just know there are lots of us out there that support you 100% and pray for your BFP soon xxx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks to both of you! :hugs: I know... it's just that the nasty ones are always the loudest, aren't they? Love to all of you and the support you've given me! I'm still a bit clueless as to why someone would be SO interested in a temp that was on my chart for a couple hours.. at best!.


----------



## tortoise

crazy isn't it... i've been changing my temps all week! I always put the real ones in eventually but I also try to make my chart look perfect by working out what the perfect temp would be. Sad or what!! But not as sad as being some loser who goes round other people's journals writing spiteful things.


----------



## Megg33k

Agreed! Back on track though! I didn't mean to derail. Just thought you girls deserved to know why I had forgotten to post something as important as a BFN! LOL


----------



## zero7

Hey Megg - I have been looking out for your post on testing too. Sorry it was -ve hon. 

It never fails to amaze me why some people go out of their way to be so nasty. Its her problem though - she obviously is a sad individual who is jealous of you for some reason or another. 

Sending you a :hugs: xx


----------



## Megg33k

zero - Oh, c'mon! There are SO MANY reasons to be jealous of me! I couldn't possibly have expected you to pick just one! :winkwink: :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> I figured that maybe someone in Clearblue has thought of this but for financial reasons binned the idea. Although I still like to believe that I am a genius. I do however have another idea - getting FF to include a tickbox for the sensitivity of pg test used. This means, if you want to test at 8dpo, 9dpo etc you can see how many people got a positive on the same strength test before you potentially pee and waste your money. What do you reckon?
> 
> Good luck with the blood test Fran - I have your chart bookmarked for daily stalking!
> 
> Meg - POAS woman!!

That is actually a very good idea. You should email FF, they seem to be pretty good at taking on feedback.

Stalking, eh? Heh. I think I'm actually 4DPO today, not three. What do you reckon?



ACLIO said:


> Hi Ladies, I've not been on for a while. I hope your all ok. I thought I'd give you an update.
> The lack of witch put a hold on everything. I had my specialist appointment a few weeks ago and he gave me a course of Provera to bring on the witch so I can have a HSG test on Monday. I'm very nervous as I've read it can be very painful :( has anyone had one? I've then got an internal ultra sound in march before my next specialist appointment. Hubby has got to give a sample before the next appointment too

Hello love, long time no see! I had a HSG last week. I'll be honest - it was painful. Like having a sharp period cramp. But it was over very quickly (5 mins tops) and I was right as rain afterwards. The doctor said that for some women it's painful, and others don't feel it at all. Lets hope that you're one of the ones who doesn't feel it. But if you do, it'll be over quickly and it'll be worth it to find out if there are any blockages. Be brave!

I was a brave soldier this afternoon for my blood test. She couldn't get anything out of my arm so had to have another go in the back of my hand, which I hate. But it was over in less than a minute and then I got to go home. 

Weekend plans, all?


----------



## zero7

True....but I didn't want to embarrass you by naming them all!!!!! :blush: xx


----------



## Megg33k

zero - :rofl: It would be quite embarrassing! So, I thank you for that! :hugs: LOL


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg - Sorry you got a BFN, they suck! Also sorry someone's bein a total jerk! Grr! I noticed on her intro post she said "I probably won't be here long" so maybe she was just hellbent on causin trouble? I think that's really sad. Hopefully it's not stressed you out too much! That's what annoys me about forums...TROLLS like that! Grr!


----------



## Megg33k

nikki - Yes... She's another member posting under a new username and made it specifically for this purpose. That's exactly what she meant! I was pretty upset at first, but I'm quite over it now. It's in the capable hands of Wobbles and I'm sure she'll take care of it however she sees fit. Thank you though! :hugs:

On a separate note... Since the BFN, I am a bit torn on what exactly to do. I was just going to refill my Provera and start it... but I think I might give myself until next week to see if maybe she'll show on her own. I know that would be better in the long run. I just don't really like waiting. I'm no longer concerned that there's any chance of pregnancy... so I'm just looking for a plan of action to go forward with!


----------



## urchin

minimin - well, he took a bit of waking up .....but once his eyes were open, he was willing enough! (glad I warned him the night before though :D )

Sam - glad Em is on the mend, but the incompetance of your hospital astounds me .... I really hope things start looking up for you and yours xxx

LJdow - what are conception pills????

Lambs - I like your idea....maybe you should send it in to them (just so long as they make an upgrade for us - don't want to have to buy a new one!)

Fran - did your bloods go ok? being a human pincushion is always fun I find

Nikki-Lou - welcome to our lovely thread ..... we can be quite frank in here and I'm not sure we're all sane - but it's a lot of fun :D

Tort - hope your hubby stayed still long enough for a pillaging!

Megg - sorry to hear about your bfn :( I've not read your joural, so not sure what's been said, but hope you're ok and not feeling too hassled xx

Well, I'm back for a couple of days at least ..... I'm working away again sunday to wednesday so am going to make the most of my own bed tonight :D ....and of Mr Urch

weekend plans for me are to do NOTHING with a capital NOTH - i have a nice piece of organic pork which I plan to slow-cook tomorrow, and other than that, nowt at all is happening this weekend - bliss!


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't bother reading my journal, Urch! It's not worth the effort! I'm fine! :hugs: Thanks! Enjoy your time at home with Mr. Urch! :)


----------



## Tulip

Darling megg, I can't believe this bitter person going to such trouble to attack you again :(

urch - nice work on the pillaging front.

Err... I forget what's been said as hav had some vino in case I get a bfp next wk LMFAO! Gotta make the most of it...

Weekend = dinner out tomorrow, bit of housework and plenty of sitting on me arse crafting. We're starting a knitting and crochet club at work next week so will gather some materials. Love yoooous xx


----------



## Minimin

Ooohhh love vin0- love knitting and crocheting... Brilliant. post ovulation so I cant have any vino- do have some for me tulip!

Urch- nice to have you back for a bit. Mr Urch is behaving too... :thumbup:


----------



## LJaydow

urchin said:


> minimin - well, he took a bit of waking up .....but once his eyes were open, he was willing enough! (glad I warned him the night before though :D )
> 
> Sam - glad Em is on the mend, but the incompetance of your hospital astounds me .... I really hope things start looking up for you and yours xxx
> 
> LJdow - what are conception pills????
> 
> Lambs - I like your idea....maybe you should send it in to them (just so long as they make an upgrade for us - don't want to have to buy a new one!)
> 
> Fran - did your bloods go ok? being a human pincushion is always fun I find
> 
> Nikki-Lou - welcome to our lovely thread ..... we can be quite frank in here and I'm not sure we're all sane - but it's a lot of fun :D
> 
> Tort - hope your hubby stayed still long enough for a pillaging!
> 
> Megg - sorry to hear about your bfn :( I've not read your joural, so not sure what's been said, but hope you're ok and not feeling too hassled xx
> 
> Well, I'm back for a couple of days at least ..... I'm working away again sunday to wednesday so am going to make the most of my own bed tonight :D ....and of Mr Urch
> 
> weekend plans for me are to do NOTHING with a capital NOTH - i have a nice piece of organic pork which I plan to slow-cook tomorrow, and other than that, nowt at all is happening this weekend - bliss!

 
Pregnacare conception pills are folic acid, and all other vitamins and minerals to help get your body in top shape for concieving.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Vitabiotics-Pregnacare-Conception-Tablets-30/dp/B001JB25NO


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip - :hugs: I don't drink, so enjoy a bit for me as well!


----------



## Tulip

Minimin said:


> Ooohhh love vin0- love knitting and crocheting... Brilliant. post ovulation so I cant have any vino- do have some for me tulip!
> 
> Urch- nice to have you back for a bit. Mr Urch is behaving too... :thumbup:

A-ha! I am also post-ov Min, but not enough to matter. Also I am in dispute with FF. it's given me Weds, despite the fact I felt the eggy pop on thurs. No vino from 4dpo due to my history (ok 1 pregnancy) of implantation at 5dpo. I am keeping well hydrated despite the vino in order to provide eggy with a soft cushion to land on!

Laura - sorry for sending you to tesco for a pristine bfn, but was worth it to be sure I hope.

Nikki - welcome! Hope your stay is a short one.


----------



## Sharon983

I used mine for the first time this month. I had 15 highs, before my 2 peaks. I was told it can happen because the machine is getting use to your body. I love mine, especially because I'm irregular. Right now I'm 4 dpo....so I'm 2ww...see what happens!


----------



## urchin

Tulip - I'd love a knitting club to belong to .... I love knitting, have a project on at the minute (quite a big one) I was making some 1950's inspired cushion covers, meant to be big squares but when I designed them I neglected to knit a tension square (I know, I know!) and they turned out to be tall rectangles - not at all cushiony. So I have decided to knit 16 of them and make a big blanket. So far I'm 3/4 through number 3, so a good way to go yet!

Mini - can't tell you how nice it is to be home, even if it is only for 2 nights - Mr Urch always behaves himself though, he wants a wee baby urchin as much as I do, so will do whatever is needed to try and make it happen - I am very lucky to have such a lovely fella (and one who likes strumping as much as I do!)

LDJ - thanks for that, I'm taking something similar - I thought you meant pills to help you conceive ..... I got all excited for a minute there!

Hi Sharon - glad you're having fun with your wee white wee machine ..... fingers crossed you don't need it for long


I'm having a lazy day today - still in my dressing gown in fact! I have had a bath (a cold one cuz I was piddling about in fairyland on facebook and let the water run cold, brrrrrr!) then the plan is to not leave the house all day.
I will clean the kitchen shortly then put a piece of organic pork in the oven to cook very slowly ..... but that's about as productive as I plan on being today
Mr Urch is messing about with his new van, then I think has decided to go to the tip with a load of stuff that's cluttering up the place
Yup, it's rock n roll all the way here at Urchin Towers :D


----------



## tortoise

Morning everyone!

It's Saturday and it's sunny - woohoo! I'm also still in my PJs, just eaten a bacon sandwich and watching OH watch soccer am. Ahhhhhhh. Am now feeling hungry again after talk of slow cooked pork. I'll be doing a bit of painting later and then heading up to Soho for a friend's 30th. Tortoise loves weekend.

Hope you're all fine and dandy this morning. Tulip and Min - I hope the two week window is passing nicely for you. Fran - when do you get your results? Lambs - hope you had a nice dinner avec vino last night! Megg - hope your evil stalker has been excluded from B&B forever. Anyone I forgot - have a lovely weekend!

I'm on CD16 and another high. My LH line doesn't seem to be darkening which is annoying me as I def don't want to peak on 21/22 again as I'm going away next weekend for a hen do and don't want to miss the window! My temp dropped to 36.2 today from 36.68 yesterday. Not sure if that means anything.

Hugs to all, Tort xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning!!!

I'm just havin a cuppa while Aimee sleeps, she's thrown some proper tantrums this morning and its only 10:30am!!! haha. 9 months old and she knows her own mind...I am beginning to wonder if I'm mad ;) lol! 

I am a doofus!!! I set my monitor late in the day - so I can't test until 11am. Can I reset the time next cycle? I don't suppose it's a big issue, I just collect a bit of pee and keep it...but it'd be better if I could just POAS next cycle! Where's my PMA haha...next cycle?? Hope there aint a next one!

ETA - You know the test stick gets a blue line? Is it like an OPK? Does it get 2 lines at a peak?? Sorry for the dumb question!


----------



## tortoise

Hi Nikki

Yes you can change the time next cycle - the time is a two-three hour window either side of the time you pressed the M button. So If you pressed at 11am you could test between 8am-1pm.

The two lines - the one closest to the pee end is the LH line - that darkens as you get close to your peak. The other line is the estrogen line - this lightens as you get towards your peak.


----------



## nikki-lou25

oooooh I see! It propbably tells you this in the manual...but *blushes* I ave NO idea where they are as I put them "somewhere" when we got pregnant...somewhere seperate from where I kept the monitor (doh!) and we've moved house twice since! 

Thank-you tortoise! :flower:


----------



## Tulip

Urch - I'm going through a bit of a crochet patch at the moment. Just finished a dress for the little cutie who was born a week after we lost Rubes - meeting her at just one day old was a massive step forward in my mental recovery. Quite proud of this project actually, will post a pic in my journal later.

Tort - this 2ww is bloody dragging (she says at 2dpo :rofl:) I never used to hate it this much - but I've had a taster of hcg and want MORE of it NOW!! It's a drug LOL.

Nikki - yep the time you press your M button if the witch arrives will determine your new test window :) Loving your blinkies - any chance of hearing Aimee's birth story in the Birth Stories section? I'm determined to have a home birth with some hypno techniques so would love to hear how it went xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I ave just posted it for a lady in pregnancy club. I saw a topic about homebirth and hypnobirthing and I just had to wanter in. I've just copied and pasted it from word...so I will post it in birth stories if you like? I'll pop over there right now :)


----------



## Tulip

Fabulous, I shall go hunting for it! x


----------



## tortoise

tortoise said:


> Hi Nikki
> 
> Yes you can change the time next cycle - the time is a two-three hour window either side of the time you pressed the M button. So If you pressed at 11am you could test between 8am-1pm.
> 
> The two lines - the one closest to the pee end is the LH line - that darkens as you get close to your peak. The other line is the estrogen line - this lightens as you get towards your peak.

oooops realised I can't count this morning - 8am - 2pm! Although I try not to stray from two hours each side for consistency x


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol I didnt even notice that was only 5 hours! Gosh I am a bit dizzy at times!


----------



## Tulip

Tort, nice temp dip. Hoping for a peak from you tomorrow, young lady!


----------



## nikki-lou25

*whistles* still just a high for me! 

Now I find myself comaring test sticks to pass time lol!! Line looks a tad lighter and if I hold it up to the light there's a faint faint LH line

Oh dear...I'm an obsesser!! I have to ave something to obsess over!


----------



## tortoise

If you're an obsessor nikki you're def in the right thread!

Oooh tulip- is a dip a pre-ov sign? First month at temping you see and I'm still scared I don't ov at all!


----------



## urchin

well kitchen is done - just pausing for a cuppa then the pork goes in.....but my saturday no-leavey house plans are under threat from B&Qs half price shed sale - I need 2, one to replace the listing building in the garden, and one for the allotment.
Think it will take 2 trips as only 1 will fit in Mr Urch's van (which he's been fiddling with all morning)


----------



## Tulip

Sod that Urch - I've just had to de-ice the chickens' drinking water. It ain't half nippy out!

Tort - according to FF *most* people get a dip directly before O. I haven't done this month, but usually have a decrease of some description. Really glad you're temping - this month we will PROVE that you're OVing. Whoop whoop!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Nice dip Tulip!! :thumbup:

I used to temp...but I cant now really coz my wake up time varies so much. :baby: doesn't wake around Mummy tempin unfortunately! I kinda want to coz it gives me somethin to look at :blush:


----------



## tortoise

Just told mr tort about the shed sale and he's all excited now... And tortoise herself is v jealous that you have an allotment urch. What do you grow?

Thanks tulip- you've made me feel much better. My lh line is still barely there but I think I'll test with an opk before I go out tonight incase I need to encourage hubby to moderate his beer intake. I get to wear a pretty dress and sparkly heels - woop!


----------



## Tulip

Thankfully Mr Tulip has just taking the car in for it's MOT and it won't be coming home for several days - hence we are safe from the Shed Sale. I am also crazy-jealous about Urch's lotty.

Tort - I am also going out tonight - makeup, hair, heels, the lot! Whoop whoop! Have you spent much time examining your LH lines before? If not you may be a rapid-surger (so to speak!)


----------



## nikki-lou25

wth??? Just been to the loo and I'm spottin a bit! Why would my body do such a thing? LOL! 

I just hope my cycles have settled down now. They tend to be no more than 35 days, but this is ringin bells of how things used to be early days TTC#1. Hope they dont start goin haywire now I've started with the monitor!? 

I checked CP yest and this morning...wonder if I done a bit of damage. I wont do that again now juist to see?


----------



## urchin

but the shed sale is soooo tempting, I can get 2 sheds for £200 - that will be all my shed needs fully satisfied :D

I looove my lotty, I only took it on a year ago and it was pretty derilict so I've had a lot of work to do. Last year I concentrated on clearing the plot and putting in some raised beds - so I planted them with spuds, peas, runner beans, broad beans, onions, salads, carrots (they didn't work), sweetcorn (that didn't work either) .... I've got some purple sprouting in there now and leaks - just waiting for the ground to thaw a bit so I can dig out my next 3 raised beds.
Other things I have planted are red/black/white currants and cherries - then I have 2 mature apple trees.

I also have marestail - which is not so good :(

and I love it up there, it's only 5 minutes walk away and I have a running line up, so I can take the dogs and clip them on so they can run about but not stray onto other peoples veggies.

I've been terracing the top end as there's a bit of a slope there, so all the soil I dig out of the new beds will be going in there to level it up ..... had thought I'd go up today but there was a heavy frost and I have heavy clay soil which will be like iron, so I guess that's a job for another day


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow Id love that! An allotment to grow all my own veg...but I bought a corriander plant and killed it! haha. Green fingers I don't possess!!! :blush:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Happy saturday one and all! I have had to work this morning, but its sort of a blessing as OH is on nights so it helps if I'm out during the day so he can sleep undisturbed. Just waiting for my running buddy before tackling about 6 miles. Not looking forward to it at all. 

I'm cd12 and computer still says LOW. I am so bored of waiting to ov! I hate the worry that sets in of "will I ov early/late/at all?". Maybe not such an issue for everyone with the early/late issue but dumb shiftworking patterns really affect us.

Tort - some months I get a dip, some I don't but it could be a good sign that you'll peak tomorrow. And we have an allotment at work - its such hard work!

Tulip - I want to knit! I used to be able to as a child but I could never cast-on. How can I learn? can you do me a youtube style video?? although I have been making a patchwork quilt for about 8 years and that's still not finished so maybe one job at a time!

Everyone else, happy strumping, 2 week waiting, or just waiting!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Urch - you sound much better at allotmenting than me and a load of juvenile criminals! We usually have potatoes, courgettes, random unidentifiable (but tasty) squash, tomatoes, onions and herbs. We did do sweetcorn one year and it grew nice and tall but never really ripened. I thought maybe there was not enough sun? Its got a bit slack this year so need to rotivate I think and then do the raised beds idea. I know where to come for some tips now!


----------



## Tulip

LOL... Poor Lambs... www.knittinghelp.com have really good vids. And there are biiiiillions of youtubes - just need to find the right one for your needs :) It's addictive though :S


----------



## Megg33k

Hello, ladies! Hope you're all well this fine Saturday morning (afternoon for you all)! LOL

I'm safe and sound with my family this weekend. I might be a bit scarce because of it. But, be sure that I'm about here and there... I always will be! LOL

:hugs: and :dust: to you all!

P.S. Nikki - The CBFM instruction manual doesn't tell you anything about the lines... In fact, it specifically says to NOT read the lines yourself as its "not possible" to interpret them with the naked eye. They're also full of it! LOL I definitely look and I've gotten quite good at interpreting them, if I do say so myself! :D


----------



## urchin

I could use some young crims to help out with the digging lambs - it's hard work shifting all the soil by hand (though Mr Urch does help)
I went to B&Q and decided that it was too big for the van - but they dont do saturday deliveries (wtf!) so I came home sulking ..... then I rang the solihull branch and they do saturdays - soooo I got 2 sheds coming next week :D


----------



## fairygirl

Hey sorry probably been asked 100 times before but what cycle day do you start on? Does it have to be CD1 (in which case no point me bidding on ebay...)?


----------



## nikki-lou25

You can set them upto CD5 :)


----------



## fairygirl

I can get one on ebay for £50, but then have to get the sticks. Becomes rather expensive. Hmm,....


----------



## Tomo

Wow, what an afternoon, all this talk of allotments, cookin' and knittin' and fancy pants dresses! I like it!

Me and Mr Tomo were going to have a productive afternoon getting new fencing for our garden, but it turns out our car won't start, Grrr and only have AA cover for when you're away from home. So we ordered it over the phone instead and then looked round the local garden centre. We moved house in December and now have our first ever garden, so have grand plans for raised beds for veggies and I want to grow lovely scented roses and herbs in pots. All too exciting. 

Got friends over for dinner tonight, so Hunter chicken stew a la Jamie is on the menu and the most amount of cheese for afters. mmmm

CBFM news- CD8 still high. Nikki you can find CBFM intructions online if needed.

Have a good evening all! Oh & welcome fairygirl!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies... we are all busy bee's today! Allotment talk is making me want to get into the garden. I have a small garden but manage to have my first go at gardening last year. Still a newbie- Whats a raised bed? Why do you raise it rather than sticking it into the ground? Sorry if thats a simple question.

Had my Reike and reflexology this afternoon so am all floaty and relaxed- but for DH butting in all the time- Remind me not to book one at the weekend next time grrr...

Made my first home made pizza today 5/10- sauce wasnt nice and dough wasnt as I hoped. Hey ho! Back to chillaxing!

Hope you ladies are enjoying, chilling, 2ww-ing, partaaayyyyying, waiting for OV or just bdthon-ing!!!!


----------



## urchin

raised beds are where you build a frame then fill it with soil - mine are about 13' long by 4' wide and a foot high (made them from scaffolding planks)

there are all kinds of reasons why you might want to make raised beds - for me it was about making some manageable areas within the allotment, rather than trying to deal with large areas all at once - and also because I have marestail, I wanted to make some weed-free zones. So what I am doing is digging out the beds down to the subsoil (about 1 spadespit), lining with weed control membrane, then filling back up with good soil and compost. The other advantage for me is that the bottom of my plot can get a bit soggy, so raising the beds keeps my roots out of the puddles.

They are also easier to plant and weed as i can sit or kneel by them, rather than having to bend over.

And then there's the advantage of being able to adjust the soil chemistry to suit different types of plants.......

I love raised beds, can you tell?


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Urchin- I am going to research into them for my teeny garden!


----------



## urchin

raised bads are also very good for small spaces minimim - I'd build them higher than mine, maybe 2' tall so you can get lots of soil in there - then you'll be able to plant things a lot more densly, a very good way of gettingthe maximum veggies from small gardens xx


----------



## Leilani

All this talk of gardens must be infectious. I spent about an hour spraying weeds. Until recently our garden was an overgrown, over-run mess, and the lawn was a disaster - we had a major renovation at the back of our house last year, so the lawn was a dumping ground, and had open-heart surgery to re-lay the drains, so had a huge scar running down the middle, DH cleared most of it in Dec, as we had a super new fence put up between us and next door (it's a rental property that has had a varied selection of tenants over the years), but since then weeds had re-sprouted everywhere.

DH was worried about me spraying, in case I'm pregnant (now in the 1WW), but I pointed out his developing spermies were probably more at risk than my possible, not even implanted, bean. Bless.

I like the idea of having raised beds, when we finally get around to re-starting the garden - especially as the weeds we have do seem indestructable!


----------



## Leilani

nikki-lou25 said:


> *whistles* still just a high for me!
> 
> Now I find myself comaring test sticks to pass time lol!! Line looks a tad lighter and if I hold it up to the light there's a faint faint LH line
> 
> Oh dear...I'm an obsesser!! I have to ave something to obsess over!

I like to play a game with my sticks, as I label and keep them all. What I do is get the bundle from each cycle, turn them over so I can't see what I've labelled them as, then try and put them in order - I'm getting quite good at it, but find they fade a bit over time. After that I compare each set to each other - sad but passes a bit of time!


----------



## nikki-lou25

All this talk of gardens and allotments. I need to take a leaf outta your books ladies! I have a yard, a nice sized yard with a large flower bed...but my landlady said she tried planting flowers there but about 30cm down there is solid concrete. *sigh* In summer I will make it pretty :) Raised beds sounds like a good idea! I also thought of getting some of them big garden "tubs" and putting nice plants in them!? Just to brighten the place up. 

Leilani - lol loving the game. My 2 sticks from today and yesterday (I binned the ones before that) look identical. You just know I'm gonna end up keepin them all from now on haha! I used to line up my OPKS. I did my 1st OPK in *counts on fingers* 18 months today, stark white though. Hope to get a 2nd line appearing soon so I can order them HAHA!


----------



## Leilani

I binned my very first stick - then came on here, read about ladies who look at the lines, so promptly fished it out of the bin, and have been an avid collector ever since. I like to think it satisfies my need to POAS, and save me $$ in doing so. Not sure how hygienic it is - but they say urine is sterile!

Garden tubs is a good idea, as you could take them with you if you ever move.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I have 2 sticks...wonder if hubby will think I'm mad if I raid the bathroom bin to retrieve a couple more :haha:


----------



## cheerfulangel

fairygirl said:


> I can get one on ebay for £50, but then have to get the sticks. Becomes rather expensive. Hmm,....

Hello Fairygirl,

I'll PM you as I have a lonely monitor going spare, it never really liked my cycles as they were too long. If it can bring somebody else babydust then i'm happy to send it to you?

Just having a catch up with your news girls,loving the idea of hunters chicken stew Tomo..do you think his recipe will be on his website? Hope your dinner party went well.

Goodluck for all your highs :happydance:


----------



## urchin

good morning laydeez
no news from me, I'm just sat in bed with the lappy waiting for Mr Urch to wake up..... cuz when he does I don't want him _going anywhere_ :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning!! 

How are we all?? Has anyone had snow? We've had a tiny little frostin of it!


----------



## tortoise

Morning all.
Hope you all enjoyed the gardening yesterday! Me and Mr Tort sacked off the painting and went for a long walk and picnic in Bushey Park instead. Cold but lovely! Then donned our gladrags (well, me not him) for the party. Jolly nice Saturday.

Today I've been informed is all about televised sport. The Aussie Open final, then Man U v Arsenal then Africa Nations Cup Final. Oh joy....

I didn't get a peak today which I'm annoyed about because I peaked on CD17 last month. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## nikki-lou25

A picnic sounds lovely! We went to the park to feed the ducks yesterday, it was bitter cold! Brrrrrrrrrr! Nice though

How frustrating about the peak :( Here's hoping it is tomorrow for sure!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Urch, I'm sure you're at it RIGHT NOW. Go Urch!

So it's the last day of January. I managed to successfully not drink any alcohol this month, I (mostly) stuck to my diet and I've lost 8.5lbs. Not bad, eh? But my designated weigh-in is Thursday so it doesn't count until then and I'm sure the weight will go up then since I'll be pre-menstrual.

FF says I'm 5DPO but I think I'm 6DPO. No symptoms, don't feel pregnant, nothing doing. My chart looks healthy enough so I guess it's just wait and see. Period is due Thursday or Friday.


----------



## urchin

Could you hear the springs skweeking Fran? This morning dear readers, Urchin and Mr Urchin were not divided.....:D

(well, it's got to last me til Wednesday!) and I'm still not trusting that the wee white wee machine was telling me the truth on CD14 so my plan is to cover all bases.

8.5lbs is pretty impressive Fran (as is the lack of wine!) and pre-menstrual measurements don't count - the world would be a very unfair place if they did.

We're having very strange weather here - Mr Urch has just got back from Sainsbury's which is literally 2 minutes in the car, and it's snowing there but not here :shrug: how strange is that??

souds like you had a good day yesterday tort, and now you must pay for it with wall-to-wall sport!


----------



## nikki-lou25

urchin - GOOD LUCK! Great that you are covering all bases :) 

I've not got my peak, high again. Faint lines on OPKs - so nothing exciting here. On my test stick I have 2 lines, ok so the 2nd is like a ghost line - but its there!? I like 2 lines...I dont even know what they are but I like 2 lines! :blush: Am I right in thinkin the 1st line should start to lighten up a bit now?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Afternoon all!

Tort - bummer over the lack of peak. Are you still daily BDing over the highs? You must be exhausted by now! Hope the snazzy outfit went down well in the big smoke?

Fran - Fingers crossed for you. And excellent news on the weight loss! Your chart looks as good as any pregnancy ones at 5/6dpo so who knows!

Urch - The bedsprings in your house must be close to breaking point with all the strumping! You go girl! 

Nikki-lou - no snow in Bucks buts lots of nasty frost on my car this morning!

I am CD13 and guess what? No change. Still L O W. Typical really as Mr Lambs was feeling fruity before his nightshift last night so managed to get a bonus go that I wasn't expecting. Result. If only my body would co-operate and release a damn egg! Acupuncture tomorrow morning so I expect to have my ovaries and ankles wired up to a car battery again to try and wake them up! Deep joy!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi girls, hope you don't mind me joining you :flower:

Well I'm a little premature as only ordered my CBFM yesterday so expecting it Tuesday which will be CD5 for me. Is it too late to start using it this cycle? do I have to wait till the next one?

Thanx in advance ladies, I'm sure I'll be back here often to tap your wisdom once my new toy arrives :happydance:
x


----------



## Lamburai1703

You can set the monitor up until cd5 so as long as you have it by Tuesday morning you should be fine! You could always set it the day after but just remember you are a day out (cd5=cd6 etc)?


----------



## KimmyB

Thanx Lamburai, I'll do that. I'm keen to use it as soon as I get it being a POAS addict :rofl:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Welcome to thw world of CBFMs. I am new to it...but I love POAS and seein what happens!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Kimmy - I know what you mean. The worst bit is setting it at CD1 and then having to wait until cd6 until you can poas! I have 35ish day cycles so I have to wait until cd9! Its torture!


----------



## KimmyB

Thanks for the welcome Nikki-Lou :flower:

And I can see why that would be torture Lamburai! How many cycle have you been using the monitor for?


----------



## fairygirl

Hey Kimmy, I'm new too. 
So do I tell it I'm CD5 of a 32-37 day cycle and then it gets me to poas for a certain range of days?


----------



## KimmyB

Hi fairygirl :flower: I'd also like to know the answer to that question :)


----------



## Minimin

Hey
Fairygirl and KimmyB- The monitor will be reset (*or you should re set if your using someone else's) this means it has no memory of any cycle. The first cycle it will start asking you to poas earlier0 I think CD6- other girls on the thread correct me if I am wrong- The first cycle it will get to know your cycle and your body. It remembers this information for subsequent cycles. If you do by accident miss a poas request I think it can fill in the gaps- I havent had that happen yet. I have been using mine since October even though I had my Ectopic removed in Sept. We tried properly to conceive in December and got a :bfp: which sadly resulted in a mc. But I love my CBFM- though it does torture me! I monitored over this MC cycle and had my peaks again at CD18/19 which is just two days out of my pre-MC cycle. 
Hope that helps
Phew what a long post Sorry!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. Urch, I'm sure you're at it RIGHT NOW. Go Urch!
> 
> So it's the last day of January. I managed to successfully not drink any alcohol this month, I (mostly) stuck to my diet and I've lost 8.5lbs. Not bad, eh? But my designated weigh-in is Thursday so it doesn't count until then and I'm sure the weight will go up then since I'll be pre-menstrual.
> 
> FF says I'm 5DPO but I think I'm 6DPO. No symptoms, don't feel pregnant, nothing doing. My chart looks healthy enough so I guess it's just wait and see. Period is due Thursday or Friday.

well done Fran you must feel so good about that, good for you hun!!!


----------



## urchin

I am now in a hotel with 1 hour's internet access (for a fiver, so 1 hour it has to be!)
Very sad to have to leave Mr Urch :( 
I'll be back on wednesday which is CD22 (the day I've had my peak for the last few months) so I plan to treat it as another possible O-day just to be sure


----------



## urchin

I am now in a hotel with 1 hour's internet access (for a fiver, so 1 hour it has to be!)
Very sad to have to leave Mr Urch :( 
I'll be back on wednesday which is CD22 (the day I've had my peak for the last few months) so I plan to treat it as another possible O-day just to be sure


----------



## nikki-lou25

Minimin said:


> Hey
> Fairygirl and KimmyB- The monitor will be reset (*or you should re set if your using someone else's) this means it has no memory of any cycle. *The first cycle it will start asking you to poas earlier0 I think CD6- other girls on the thread correct me if I am wrong*- The first cycle it will get to know your cycle and your body. It remembers this information for subsequent cycles. If you do by accident miss a poas request I think it can fill in the gaps- I havent had that happen yet. I have been using mine since October even though I had my Ectopic removed in Sept. We tried properly to conceive in December and got a :bfp: which sadly resulted in a mc. But I love my CBFM- though it does torture me! I monitored over this MC cycle and had my peaks again at CD18/19 which is just two days out of my pre-MC cycle.
> Hope that helps
> Phew what a long post Sorry!

It is my 1st cycle and it asked for a stick on CD6 :thumbup:

Urchin, I hope time flies then you can be reunited with Mr Urch! :hugs: Hope the peak can hold on til then too :)


----------



## tortoise

Morning all
CD18 and still no peak. Grrrrrrrr. The LH line is a leeeetle bit darker now so I'm still hopeful I'll be able to fit in peak peak high low before I go away on Friday (is it wrong to turn up a day late for a hen do due to TTC? Thoughts please). Have BD-ed on CD12, CD14, CD16, CD17 and I guess we'll keep going everyday now until that elusive peak appears....

Fran - well done on the weight loss. That's a great achievement. Also very impressive to have been booze free for a month.
Min - how's the two week window going love?

Welcome to the newbies and have a great week everyone!


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning tortoise! Sounds like you've got all bases covered with your BD'in. Re: the hen night, I personally wouldnt have minded if one of my "hens" told me they were coming late...but I guess that depends on what your friend is like? Does she know you're TTC? 

Fran - Hi there, I'm new but wanted to say well done on the weight loss. Are you following any particular plan? I'm on weight watchers atm (only been on it 2 n a bit weeks) 

I am still on high *sigh* with the faintest of faint LH lines on OPKS and a faint faint second line on the CB test sticks. Hoping my pre-seed gets here SOON, shortly followed by an egg!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning all! CBFM finally said high on CD14 which is a day earlier than last month - fingers crossed it will peak one day sooner too. Hope you're all well and not finding Monday to rubbish so far!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies, 
Tortoise- I hope that Peak comes soon. I would hope your Hen would be understanding if you needed to sneak in a bd!
I am aroun 5-6dpo and think I had some twinges and tweaks around uterus early on 1-3 days post ovulation but all thats settles. BBT still seems low to me and my boobs are not tender or anything. I thought I had extra smell sense but think thats my mind playing tricks on me.Did have some creamy CM this morning- quite runny too. It is hard not to take note of things like that but I can stop myself from googling it all- the best I can do to withdraw myself from this addiction! LOL

Tortoise- keep bding- seems you are covering all bases.. you go girl!


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai Fxd for you!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Min - I see from your FF chart you have an ovwatch too? These intrigue me! Do you find it picks the same days as CBFM? I wanted to get one (I love all these gadgets) but seemed pricey and had to order from the US.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Thanks for all the congrats/encouragement. Nikki-Lou - I'm not following any set plan, just restricting my calories. I use www.weightlossresources.co.uk to track calories, it's very useful.

Lambs - good news on the High. Time to get the good underwear out.

Urch - You'll be home before you know it. Fingers crossed you won't miss the window.

Today I am 7/6 DPO - not a single symptom, nothing.


----------



## tortoise

Your chart is looking good Fran.


----------



## tortoise

nikki-lou25 said:


> morning tortoise! Sounds like you've got all bases covered with your BD'in. Re: the hen night, I personally wouldnt have minded if one of my "hens" told me they were coming late...but I guess that depends on what your friend is like? Does she know you're TTC?
> 
> Fran - Hi there, I'm new but wanted to say well done on the weight loss. Are you following any particular plan? I'm on weight watchers atm (only been on it 2 n a bit weeks)
> 
> I am still on high *sigh* with the faintest of faint LH lines on OPKS and a faint faint second line on the CB test sticks. Hoping my pre-seed gets here SOON, shortly followed by an egg!!

Hi Nikki - remind me what CD you're on today? My LHs were almost invisible until yesterday and today they're a bit stronger. I've just done an OPK and it's looking almost positive now!

Thanks for the advice on the hen do. I think if I don't peak by Wednesday I'm going to go on Saturday not Friday!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm on CD15 now - I think I have a hint of a line now, but its really a hint, almost ghostly - and evaps on previsou tests? Still, BDin every other day just incase!

My OPKs are really faint too. I have been tending to get EWCM around CD 21 recently, so I'm guessing I'm still a way off ovulating? I worry too much, I just don't want long cycles to rear their ugly heads just when I thought I was settling into 35 days. It's my 1st cycle really payin attention to whats goin on and since I'm an obsessor anyway I'm lookin too far into stuff I think.


----------



## ACLIO

HSG over and done with!!!!!
For me it was painful but everyone is different, I'm glad it's over.
The results are positive news as well my tubes are clear so I'm really pleased about that. I've got my internal ultrasound in march the same day as I see the consultant. I know this is going to show the PCOS though but I'm prepared for that. Men have it so easy they just have to have jolly time in a jar lol !!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Lambs - good news on the High. Time to get the good underwear out.

You really do know me too well!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Lamb- I thought OV watch was to put in the times you thought you were OV- so I took the times the CBFM says high...ooppssss..Sorry! What are Ov wacth gadgets?

You go girl with the underwear! LOL


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh my goodness! OVwatches are a watch that measures the surge of chloride ions on your skin before ovulation. Gives you a 5 day warning of ovulation - similar to high/peak on cbfm. All very clever but cost about £60 minimum and then you have to replace part of it each month which costs too. See website below:

https://www.ovwatch.com/


----------



## Minimin

oh wow more ammunition for my stocks! DH is not going to be too impressed. I spend a fortune each month and am not working at the moment so I cant really warrant it :(

Thanks for the link Lamburai!


----------



## Minimin

They do look similar to CBFM- I wonder if there is someone who uses both then?


----------



## Lamburai1703

I'd like to try one to see if it says the same days. I am not prepared to spend the money though! But I am a sucker for gadgets...!

But to be honest, if they put a stone in a box, charged £100 for it and told me it would help me get pregnant then I would quite frankly consider that. I am _very_ easy to sell to.


----------



## Megg33k

Lamburai1703 said:


> I'd like to try one to see if it says the same days. I am not prepared to spend the money though! But I am a sucker for gadgets...!
> 
> But to be honest, if they put a stone in a box, charged £100 for it and told me it would help me get pregnant then I would quite frankly consider that. I am _very_ easy to sell to.

I'm right there with you on this one, honey! It's lucky for me that I can't afford to buy all the stupid shit they sell that "helps!" LOL One of the ladies that I adore on here has said before that if they had good evidence that eating dog shit would help her get pregnant, she might give that a go too! I totally understand that mentality! LOL 

Fran - Excellent job on the weight loss! You go!!! :)

AFM... My temp dropped to just barely above coverline today. I think the :witch: might actually put me out of my misery tomorrow! Woohoo! Looking at my chart, I think I actually ovulated again without a period and am just waiting for my 2nd LP to end. On the bright side, it might be 13 days, and prior it was only 11-12 days. Excited I might get a new cycle tomorrow! LOL


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> I'd like to try one to see if it says the same days. I am not prepared to spend the money though! But I am a sucker for gadgets...!
> 
> But to be honest, if they put a stone in a box, charged £100 for it and told me it would help me get pregnant then I would quite frankly consider that. I am _very_ easy to sell to.

I am sure you are not the only one! I am exactly like that!!! Lets hope we haev enough gadgets in our tool box for a great big FAT POSITIVE!!!


----------



## LJaydow

I have to share this, its silly and not very exciting but i think it may well have been the highlight of my day...

MY CBFM just asked me for my very first EVER stick!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

It is exciting! I was excited when it asked for a stick on CD6...now I wonder when it'll STOP askin for sticks haha!


----------



## urchin

lol LJayD - I got so excited with mine that I peed on a stick a day early :blush:

Today I am coming to you live from yet another faceless hotel in the east of england - I have just 1 hour internet access so am catching up on everything I need to catch up on :D

2 more sleeps til I'm home - I've warned Mr Urch that he's going to be harassed when i get back, and he seems quite fine with the idea!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Chart looks good today, doesn't it? Let's not get too excited though, 8DPO (which I believe I am) is always my highest temperature. It always goes down on 9DPO. So tomorrow's temp is the important one.

Poor Urch, I feel for you being stuck in faceless hotels. They're life-sucking, aren't they? Pictures of boats in pastel on the wall, beige curtains. Ugh.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope we are all fine today


----------



## tortoise

Good temps indeed Fran. Will be hoping that tomorrow stays high.

I got my peak today - woohoo. Temp also went up so am wondering if I actually ov-ed yesterday as had a +ve OPK in the evening. Hmmm. Am hoping my temp continues to rise ti confirm ovulation - eeek. 

LJay - hope you enjoyed inserting your first stick!! It hasn't stopped being fun for me and this is the third month I've used mine!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - you're chart looks graet. I will keep everything crossed for u :hugs: 

tortoise - YAY on the peak! :dust: :dust: :dust: to you!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Morning ladies. Chart looks good today, doesn't it? Let's not get too excited though, 8DPO (which I believe I am) is always my highest temperature. It always goes down on 9DPO. So tomorrow's temp is the important one.

Oooh! I have your chart link saved in my work inbox so I can check daily and was soo excited to see this temp! I see what you mean about it being highest at this point usually, but it doesn't go this high most of the time. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's temp. How are you feeling about your chances?

I am CD15 and high again (on CBFM, not drugs unfortunately). No danger of any action today as OH will be at work by the time I get in and he wasn't feeling it this morning. Loser! The BD mission begins as of tomorrow in earnest though so get ready for my tantrums when OH won't play with me cos he feels "used"!


----------



## KimmyB

Just had to drop in and let you all know...My CBFM just arrived!! Eeek! Like a child at christmas does not cover it!
x


----------



## nikki-lou25

My stick is in......

.....

.....

I want a peak!! BD every other day, we never do that - we didnt even do that TTC Aimee. Hoping for a peak soon! Wakey wakey lil ovary!!!

Grr, High again...and LH line no darker! 

I said I wasn't gonna get stressed *whistles*


----------



## nikki-lou25

KimmyB said:


> Just had to drop in and let you all know...My CBFM just arrived!! Eeek! Like a child at christmas does not cover it!
> x

:dance: :dance: :dance: :yipee: :yipee: Exciting isn't it!!


----------



## Minimin

Wooohoooo KimmyB!! Can you start it straightaway! WELCOME to the wonderful weird world of CFBM :hugs: :yipee:


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai1703 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. Chart looks good today, doesn't it? Let's not get too excited though, 8DPO (which I believe I am) is always my highest temperature. It always goes down on 9DPO. So tomorrow's temp is the important one.
> 
> Oooh! I have your chart link saved in my work inbox so I can check daily and was soo excited to see this temp! I see what you mean about it being highest at this point usually, but it doesn't go this high most of the time. Fingers crossed for tomorrow's temp. How are you feeling about your chances?
> 
> I am CD15 and high again (on CBFM, not drugs unfortunately). No danger of any action today as OH will be at work by the time I get in and he wasn't feeling it this morning. Loser! The BD mission begins as of tomorrow in earnest though so get ready for my tantrums when OH won't play with me cos he feels "used"!Click to expand...

:rofl: re: Drugs! Hell we are not even allowed the legal ones like caff and alcohol!!!

DH's are all like that around the critical time- I hope he steps up this time without complaing. let the :sex:-athon begin!!:happydance:


My temps are naff! Enough said.:dohh:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lambs, bless you for knowing that 36.95 is a higher than normal temperature for 8DPO for me :D 

You mentallist.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Sue Dunhym said:


> Lambs, bless you for knowing that 36.95 is a higher than normal temperature for 8DPO for me :D
> 
> You mentallist.

I know. I take so long to ovulate that I am living vicariously through you. Beat that for stalkerism. Shall I email you some info on restraining orders?


----------



## Tomo

Morning All, (it's afternoon now, although I'm still drinking grapefruit juice)

Well tried my first softcup last night, hmmm, not convinced yet. Thought I had got in right, but then went to the loo later and realised I hadn't, it had kind of pinged out of place. So out it came... Will give it another go next time. 

I'm no expert, but Fran your chart does look great! Nice temp rise.


----------



## truly_blessed

Hi everyone

I got my CBFM in dec but had to hide it away as I had D&C at the end of Nov following MMC and didn't really stop bleeding until early Jan. I had very heavy bleeding on 1st Jan for a few days and then think I passed the sac a few days later. I then had even heavier bleeding and clotting on 19th Jan which was heavy for about 5 hours then talied off to normal AF like for about 4 days. 

Anyway, I dug out the CBFM on 19th Jan as I'm sure it was AF and I'm CD15 today but no LH surge yet, although it has been saying high fertility for 5 days now but I think it's due to it being my first cycle monitoring.

How long are people's cycles in general on CBFM before they get peak fertility? I'm not actively TTC just yet as I get full Maternity pay if I leave it until March but if it happens, I won't be too concerned.

I have been looking back through last years diary and I was generally 25-28 days ish with a couple that went 35 days.

Thanks


----------



## klcuk3

Well ladies I'm back to cd1 again....onwards and upwards to cycle number 10....maybe 10th time lucky!!! Is it a good thing that af arrives exactly 14 days after second peak each month...obviously be great if no af and pregnant...but am thinking this means cycles pretty regular and LP length satisfactory? am i right or completely off the mark? Hope you're all well and fingers crossed for catching eggs and waiting for bfps......I'm back on nights again tonight so will pop in and out when I can! xx


----------



## Tomo

EWCM!!... Just went to the loo and had the smallest amount of EWCM! An audible in take of breath when I saw it..Good grief, I am so excited at the sight of EWCM! :thumbup:

Apologies, but I never get any, hence cause for much excitement.


----------



## Tomo

Sorry AF arrived Kluck, that's pants, but yes it is helpful that you have regular cycles and a good LP length, surely just a matter of time...Fingers crossed for you this month. 

Welcome truly_blessed, everyone's cycles vary so much, some get peaks everytime and some none at all and some don't even get highs, but have still gone on to conceive. But the great think with CBFM is that it'll get to know your cycle. Fingers crossed for you that your stay here will be short. :flower:


----------



## FBbaby

A little hello from a CBFM oldie feeling quite nostalgic. For the first time, instead of clicking on the last page, 580, incredible!, I clicked on the first one and it was quite emotional to go back to the infancy of this thread....which would just be born now since it is just over 9 months old since it was started. It was endearing to see those pregnancy banners, so many who were first here now close to giving birth, and a bit sad to see that there are quite a few of us still with our 'trying to conceive' titles, but encouraged by those who suffered m/c now happily pregnant again, NewYearNewMe, MrsDoddy and others. I wish we would know what happened to the creator of the thread, Garkat23. I thought she had her bfp, maybe she just left, but if not and you do come and read us sometimes, big :hugs:

Sue, you and I are the only initial posters still here, well, you really since I'm not a regular any longer :haha::haha: so yeah, it is about time you get out of here :hugs::hugs:

As for me, nothing much to report. I had a totally shambled last cycle, with temp still high after af, no sign of OV and then AF again after only 14 days. I blame this on the soy that I took. I am now cd9 again, back to using the monitor since my body has decided to go haywire, and not flashing what I wish to see. Without help of soy or Agnus Cactus, I normally ovulate cd10-cd11, but still on low today, so who knows if I will ovulate again, ever!!! My long-awaited-for appt with the consultant is Friday (was referred mid-Nov!), but not expecting much from it. And life goes on, one day full of pma, the other cursing the world for all those who take for granted what I wish for more than anything, you know the song :blush::blush:

Good luck to all of you, fresh flesh and rusty elders. Hope to read about a new wave of bfps very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Sue Dunhym said:
> 
> 
> Lambs, bless you for knowing that 36.95 is a higher than normal temperature for 8DPO for me :D
> 
> You mentallist.
> 
> I know. I take so long to ovulate that I am living vicariously through you. Beat that for stalkerism. Shall I email you some info on restraining orders?Click to expand...

Heh. Don't get too excited, I bet the temp goes down tomorrow. I haven't had a single symptom, don't feel pregnant, nothing.

Tomo - Woot! EWCM! Quick, put it back!

kluck - a 14-day luteal phase and regular periods are very good signs. It shows your body is functioning well. Good luck for cycle 10.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> A little hello from a CBFM oldie feeling quite nostalgic. For the first time, instead of clicking on the last page, 580, incredible!, I clicked on the first one and it was quite emotional to go back to the infancy of this thread....which would just be born now since it is just over 9 months old since it was started. It was endearing to see those pregnancy banners, so many who were first here now close to giving birth, and a bit sad to see that there are quite a few of us still with our 'trying to conceive' titles, but encouraged by those who suffered m/c now happily pregnant again, NewYearNewMe, MrsDoddy and others. I wish we would know what happened to the creator of the thread, Garkat23. I thought she had her bfp, maybe she just left, but if not and you do come and read us sometimes, big :hugs:
> 
> Sue, you and I are the only initial posters still here, well, you really since I'm not a regular any longer :haha::haha: so yeah, it is about time you get out of here :hugs::hugs:

Tell me about it. The grand old dame of the BFN, that's me. Stick a crown on me and call me Miss Creant.

It's good to hear from you, FB. I hope your appointment on Friday goes well. Hopefully they'll be able to calm your body a bit anyway.


----------



## moggymay

Garkat confirmed her bfp 27th May 09 so she would be about to pop now if she hasnt already! Hopefully that will give some extra dust to all you ladies. 

Chart looking fab Fran, that HSG pain might have been worth it after all.....hope so.

FB - Im sorry the soy didnt work for you, ignore all I say from now on except when am giving you mucho PMA to make up for the soy duffness :shrug: :flower: :hugs:

Just popped in to catch up on all the gossip, theres some promising charts and lots of newbies and loads of extra PMA - I missed you guys.

Enjoy the :sex: the 2ww or the waiting to O whichever category you fall into, hoping and lurking :coffee: for the next :bfp: VERY soon :hugs:


----------



## fitzy79

Got my first high yesterday on CD12 and high again today on CD13. Hoping my peaks are just around the corner. Can't believe how much I love my amazing little machine!!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Garkat confirmed her bfp 27th May 09 so she would be about to pop now if she hasnt already! Hopefully that will give some extra dust to all you ladies.
> 
> Chart looking fab Fran, that HSG pain might have been worth it after all.....hope so.
> 
> FB - Im sorry the soy didnt work for you, ignore all I say from now on except when am giving you mucho PMA to make up for the soy duffness :shrug: :flower: :hugs:
> 
> Just popped in to catch up on all the gossip, theres some promising charts and lots of newbies and loads of extra PMA - I missed you guys.
> 
> Enjoy the :sex: the 2ww or the waiting to O whichever category you fall into, hoping and lurking :coffee: for the next :bfp: VERY soon :hugs:

Look at you, all 2nd trimester! Thrilled for you, love.


----------



## urchin

urchin checking in - another night another hotel meh (though it's pictures of purple lollipop trees not boats on the wall Fran) still, home tomorrow :D
mind you, next week is exactly the same: away sunday night to wednesday again ...... in fact it's going to be like this pretty much til the end of march .....boooooo!

tomo - funny you should say that - I got over excited about EWCM this month .....I never ever notice it myself, but found definite signs of EWCM on CD14 .... the day i jumped straight from low to peak - still don't quite believe it is telling the truth though


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Temp went down this morning. It's still way over the cover line, I know, and it's not over until the fat lady sings blah blah blah, but lets face it: when you've already had 12 months of nothing in a row, it's more than likely the 13th will be too.

I expect my temp to be in the 36.70s tomorrow and spotting to begin in the evening. At least my body's predictable, eh?


----------



## tortoise

awww fran sorry you had a dip. i'm no chart expert but yours does looks different this month....

Minimin - just been stalking your chart too. When are you testing? Its looking good.

Second peak today and my temp has dipped slightly. Can any chart-geeks decipher whether I have ov-ed or not?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tort - I'd say today is O day. Get shagging.

My chart looks different this month because there's a temperature every single day! Normally there's great big gaps and dotty lines where I haven't temped because I've had a drink the night before :D


----------



## tortoise

Just did the override on my chart to make myself feel better! will turn it back to advanced in a few days. have also noticed much increased EWCM this morning (thanks Robitussin and EPO!) so I at least know what it's supposed to look like now.

Anyway enough about me. Hope everyone else is fine and dandy this morning.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tort - TCOYF says ov day is the last day of fertile cm so if you still have it then perhaps ov is today? Although looking at your chart I think it was yesterday (OPK caught LH on the way up, hence negative OPK last night) and that you have a staircase rise pattern.

Fran - I'm not going to try and pacify you as I know you know your own body. But on the upside, yes your body may be predictable, but at least you know what your temps look like for a whole month booze free. I have never managed that.

I am still high. Do people usually have a similar amount of highs each month? I had 5 last month and 3 the month before so what should I expect this month? 5 takes me to Friday which would _fingers very tightly crossed_ mean a peak saturday and sunday (which would potentially fit in with shift patterns). What do people reckon? A bit of a "how long is a piece of string" question though I know!


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies,
Tortoise- not very good with charts as this is my second month only. Sorry- I cant be of more help.

Fran- well done on a full no booze month. I cant seem to manage it. I am ok post OV but until then I sneak a few in here and there. :(

Lamburai- again only been using CBFM for a few months. I had alot of highs this month- started CD9-CD17- so a good 8 days then two peaks. I thought my MC would have messed things up. Dec cycle I had no highs at all and just two peaks. And November all highs without peaks till AF? So who knows! Sorry I cant be much help. How long have you been monitoring. Sounds like a few months only from your post- 

FF changed my OV day to two days later- is this real? CBFM peaks would say I am 7dpo and FF has now put me at 6dpo! I am due on in a week if I have a good 14 day LP which I have had in the past but who knows with this MC. Also felt some cramps last night and think AF may come early. Stupid :witch: is going to ruin my holiday!

Any help on my stttuuuppppiiddd FF chart is appreciated ladies. As for symptoms I am still trying not to spot- not really anything other than mean moods- but that could be AF on her way :(

Happy Midweek :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Min - I have only been using it for 3 months hence the confusion. I think you probably ovulated on CD18 looking at your chart. What happens if you discard the temp from CD19? Why is it an open circle? Play with it and see what happens as you might get solid lines without this temp. Although it is probably confused by all the fertile cm after your apparent ov date too. It so frustrating when you don't get solid lines as then it doesn't count for you!


----------



## Minimin

Lamburai! It must be the machine getting to know us. I have to start from scatch really as I had a MC this month and should really have reset :( The open circles are days I took the temp at different times to normal. I normally temp around 8am but that day I did at 9am and todays is 7.20. There is a program that can adjust the temps but I dont think you are meant to use it often as it can skewer the results :shrugs: Thanks or looking though! Fxd for your peak this weekend!
M


----------



## KimmyB

Hello ladies! CD6 and CBFM asked for the first stick (I know it does this first cycle but still!) How exciting! Obv low fertility but can't wait to see those highs and *fingers crossed* a peak or 2! Hope you're all ok!


----------



## Tomo

Morning all,

So softcuped again this morning after an early morning tumble. Seems to be securely in place. Think I hadn't hooked it round my cervix last time. It's good! Hope it does the required job. Had more EWCM this morning too, hoorah! 
Kimmy- Welcome, it is very exciting poas for the first time with CBFM, so much possiblilty resting on one little stick...

Lambs- Here's my high pattern:
1st month 7 highs,
2nd month 7 highs, 
3rd month 5 highs
and this month have had 1 low followed by 6 highs and predict I'll peak tomorrow as I have 3 sticks left and CBFM asks for sticks in batches of 10.
Does anyone know if it always asks for a stick the day after the 2nd peak?


----------



## Lamburai1703

HI Tomo. I think if it has broken the 10 stick rule then it keeps asking until it reaches 20 sticks or your cycle ends. I never feed it more sticks after peak one as apparently they are automatic readings after that, or thats what I have been led to believe.

Thanks for the info on highs - I am dreading this month being one with 15 highs or something stupid thats all. Anything I can stress about I will!


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello ladies! :flower:

Eeeeh this chat is all very techy to me right now! 

Fran - sorry your temp dropped, but it deffo aint over til AF arrives! BFPs sometimes come when you least expect it and take you by surpise! I'll keep everything crossed for u! 

Tortoise - Get plenty of BD in just to make sure, but sounds like you're def gonna Ov if not already! I'm on my 9th high...grr at 1st cycles! 

KimmyB - POAS is very exicting! Well, I think so haha! :blush:

Minimin - I used the temp adjuster a few times if I temped later that I should. I think its ok if you only do it every now and then? I'm not temping atm but I remember using that function occasionally.

I've just got yet another high and yet another faint OPK! :sleep: Hoping that we get a peak at weekend at the latest. We've been together 4 years tomorrow, so that would be nice as BD can fit in with our celebrations - I think we're going for a nice meal on Fri/Sat night :happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations on the anniversary Nikki-lou.


----------



## KimmyB

Congrats on 4 years nikki-lou! I't mine and DH "got together" anniversary next month but as we got married last august DH thinks the first one doesn't count anymore :dohh: Men!


----------



## nikki-lou25

lol maybe this anniversary will wear off once we start with wedding anniversaries. Our 1st Wedding anniversary isnt until August so we figured we'd celebrate it ;)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lambs _- I get an average of 8 Highs before peak, but that's because I'm on Clomid, which does give you extended Highs.


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Nikkie Lou- I will see what tomorrow's one is like. Sister not staying over so hopefully I shall temp at the normal time. 
Congrats on your anniversary! 

KimmyB- dont let them forget. I have two weddings- Indian, English, First time we spoke, First time we met and first time he flew to Baltimore to see me and we had our first Kiss! LOL. Keeps him on his toes and me in Diamonds!! :rofl:


----------



## KimmyB

:rofl::rofl::rofl: at min! Excellent idea! I'm not gona let him forget about our getting together anniversary, no way! Then our 1st wedding anniversary in August. Double the presents that way!


----------



## tortoise

Lambs - my number of high has changed each month. I had eight this month, four last month and five the month before.


----------



## smokey01

hiya all can i join pls lol i now have my cbfm and am on cd 7 have done 2 sticks and showing low but I'M SOOOOOOOO EXCTITED to see when/if i get a high and/or peak!! babydust to everyone xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello smokey!! Welcome, I'm new in here too - its my first cycle using the monitor! I got my 1st high at CD9...it was exciting to see :dance: but now I'm dyin to see a peak after 9 highs!


----------



## LJaydow

I got a high yesterday on CD7, and another high today at CD8

Just hope OH is home long enough when the peak comes!


----------



## urchin

minimin - my MC messed up my cycles too - I ended up resettting the monitor as it really didn't have a clue what was going on

NikkiL - don't worry about the techy terms, anything you don't understand just ask .... you'll pick it all up frighteningly quickly :D

Me, I'm home at last - now with a gum infection to go with my raw throat :( Mr Urch has a coldsore so am thinking strumpage might not be too romantic tonight!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Yay for bein home Urch!! Ugh on the sore throat, gum infection and Mr Urch's coldsore. I sypmathise!! I hope you're all better soon :) Well, not completley better...a bit of morning sickness thrown in for ya would be good ;) I mean that in the nicest possible way of course!?

I'm off to bed - my pre-seed FINALLY arrived today!!! I really hope my high goes to peak tomorrow as I had the tiniest bit of EWCM today...haha I won't hold my breath as my OPKs arent darkening yet!? Gosh I'm so outta touch with all this TTC business! Next Cycle I think I might temp!? Gives me something else to obsess over haha!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Temp down this morning. Spotting expected later. Cocking bollocks.


----------



## Lamburai1703

4rses. Sorry Fran.


----------



## pleasehappen

Hi Ladies,

Just wondering if you can answer my stupid question!

I got my 1st peak on my cbfm yesterday so bd yesterday morning and then last night, we didnt manage it this morning as DH was up very early to catch a train for work. We will bd again tonight, just in case. My question is do you think missing bding this morning on my 2nd peak gives us any less chance? 

x


----------



## tortoise

Sue Dunhym said:


> Temp down this morning. Spotting expected later. Cocking bollocks.

That sucks. So sorry


----------



## tortoise

pleasehappen said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Just wondering if you can answer my stupid question!
> 
> I got my 1st peak on my cbfm yesterday so bd yesterday morning and then last night, we didnt manage it this morning as DH was up very early to catch a train for work. We will bd again tonight, just in case. My question is do you think missing bding this morning on my 2nd peak gives us any less chance?
> 
> x

I don't think this will matter at all. The peaks don't NECESSARILY match completely with when you ov so it's better to BD a few days each side - and many people think less is more - ie his little soldiers will be rested and ready for battle if they've had a break for 24 hours. Good luck!


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies, 
How are you all! 
Pleasehappen- I agree with Tortoise. Remember CBFM only tell you OV is about to happen. Not that it has happened. The only way you can tell that is by scans or temping. Hope you get a BD in this evening and you should have all your base' covered. Fxd for you.

Fran- Boo to temps going down! :hugs:

Tortoise- How are you doing?

This side of London is glum and rainy! Temps went down a little but still over the coverline. I am soooo convinced this is not a successful cycle. I am about 8dpo and dont feel anything at all :cry: On a better note- I am off into town to meet a friend for lunch- yum....!

Happy thursday ladies- 2 more days and I am outta here- I was thinking this morning in the shower- have already packed my CBFM if I get AF on hols and then how many tests shall I take? IC? or Sueprdrug? Saving the digitals. :rofl: now how many people have a packing list like mine heh?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Fran - that sucks :( Sorry hun!! 

pleasehappen - Don't worry at all about not BD this am, I do believe less is more! We BD one night, miss the next...and I conceived after just BDin once a few days before Ov (unexpected early ovulation) so honestly I wouldnt worry! I hope that gives u a bit more hope :) 

Is it 10:50 yet? I want to POAS (well dip a stick) lol! My OPK this am is stark white...so the faint lines ave even gone! WTH?? The darkest one I had which was still quite faint was CD16! *sigh*


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> Morning ladies,
> How are you all!
> Pleasehappen- I agree with Tortoise. Remember CBFM only tell you OV is about to happen. Not that it has happened. The only way you can tell that is by scans or temping. Hope you get a BD in this evening and you should have all your base' covered. Fxd for you.
> 
> Fran- Boo to temps going down! :hugs:
> 
> Tortoise- How are you doing?
> 
> This side of London is glum and rainy! Temps went down a little but still over the coverline. I am soooo convinced this is not a successful cycle. I am about 8dpo and dont feel anything at all :cry: On a better note- I am off into town to meet a friend for lunch- yum....!
> 
> Happy thursday ladies- 2 more days and I am outta here- I was thinking this morning in the shower- have already packed my CBFM if I get AF on hols and then how many tests shall I take? IC? or Sueprdrug? Saving the digitals. :rofl: now how many people have a packing list like mine heh?


Where are you going on holiday Min? Will you test before you go (ie don't leave us in suspense!!!)
if you're going somewhere with a timezone change be careful with the CBFM. before I left my last job I was travelling frequently to the US and to Dubai which meant that I was waking up at completely different times of day so I had to plan my window carefully.


----------



## KimmyB

Hey ladies, hope we're all well! 
Min-Enjoy your hols!
Nikkilou-Fingers crossed for a peak today!
Just a quick question, do you ladies pee on the stick at exactly the same time everyday?? Or does it not make a difference as long as it's fmu and within the 6hr time frame?


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tortoise, 
We are off to Egypt- 2+ GMT so I have thought about it. I guess if my normal testing would be around 8 GMT- I should start it around 10 there? I may have to save my morning Pee in that case. I think brekkie is served before and I need to pee as soon as I get up! If I do egypts 8am then I am 6am here which means my window is 3am-9am...not good! Am I working this out right then?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Could you not do what I do (coz I messed up when pressing the M button) I collect a sample of FMU in a little jar, I just leave it in the bathroom until my monitor asks for a stick at 10:50am. I'm not sure if that will work for you so that's just a suggestion?

ETA - I don't pee at exactly the same time every morning. I'm new to CBFM so I aint sure if that really matters but DD wakes me at a different time each day? I'm sure its ok as long as its FMU in the test window.


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> Thanks Tortoise,
> We are off to Egypt- 2+ GMT so I have thought about it. I guess if my normal testing would be around 8 GMT- I should start it around 10 there? I may have to save my morning Pee in that case. I think brekkie is served before and I need to pee as soon as I get up! If I do egypts 8am then I am 6am here which means my window is 3am-9am...not good! Am I working this out right then?

Yes you're working it out right (I think!).

If you did 9am Egypt your window on holiday would be 6am-12 noon and your window at home will be 4am - 10am. What time do you normally get up? Also bear in mind, depending on how long your going for, that most of your POAS-ing may be when you're back... 

Although, this conversation may be irrelevant if you get your BFP! Go Min!


----------



## nikki-lou25

*sigh* still high and LH line so faint its almost invisible! :( It was a bit darker yesterday so I think I got hopeful! Bummer!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm sorry, I dont mean to moan...I just can't rant to anyone else :blush:


----------



## Minimin

Rant away Nikkie-Lou- thats what we are here for!

Tortoise- I think your right. AF due a week today so no sticks. just switch on at 9am- thanks for that! I think their 9am should suit my 4-10! I am at home at the moment- but do try and get up when DH leaves for work around 8am. The past few days I had my sister over and she makes alot of noise so I was up before then hence my earlier temps. Thanks for the vote of confidence. Seems like I need it!

Right off to tart myself off and be a lady who does- Lunch! LOL :)
Catch you all around teatime ladies- get the kettle on :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Have a lovely day minimin!!


----------



## smokey01

i have had a high on my cbfm on cd 8 yey!!!! but oh not home till sat for me to take advantage of him lol had reflexology last night wonder if that has had an effect?! xx


----------



## Tomo

Hi all,

Fran-Gutted for you. Bad temps..bad!

Pleasehappen- As the others have said the peaks only give an indication that OV is about to happen. (I got my Peaks on CD13 & 14 last month but temps indicated I ovulated on CD16) So I'd keep at it for a couple of days after your last peak if poss. Also remember that sperm can survive in fertile cervical fluid for a number of days.

Well as predicted yesterday I got my 1st peak today, which is the same day as last month. Let the shag-fest commence!


----------



## urchin

I'm definitely on the mend today, a bit snotty but other than that my sore bits are all feeling a lot better.

Mr Urch was up for strumpage last night (he's an ameniabe chappie :) ) so although with no kisses it wasn't the most romantic, it *cough* worked out just fine :blush:
I plan to sexually harrass him again tonight .... oh yes indeedy!

Fran, blummin temp dropping badness - no fair, no fair at all :(
If you start spotting are you allowed one night of wine???

and yes Nikki-L I know what you mean - don'tmind you wishing morning sickness upon me at all :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Still no spotting. WHY MUST MY BODY TORTURE ME SO?

Urch, I hope you didn't cough right after doing the deed. We all know what happens then.


----------



## urchin

oh no - no coughing - i kegelled it all up like a good un


----------



## fairygirl

Evening ladies. Hope you are all well?
So I did my first stick today and it has 2 visible lines. Does the line/lines darken as you get closer to high and peak? I know the CBFM does all the hard work but we all know it's fun to look at lines. As I'd expect I got a low today, just curious about the lines?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Urchin - lol @ Kegalled it up! Good on ya! I love the word strumpage, never heard that before hehe! 

Fairygirl - I cant help you with the lines, I get all confused myself :blush: 

Fran - I really hope no spottin means something good hun! :hugs:

One of my lines got real dark today...the estrogen line me thinks? (if you look at it with the pee end facing right - the left line is real dark!!) I have no clue what that means, so lines on CBFM confuse me more than OPKs! lol :blush: I'm sure I'll get bk in the swing of this TTC lark! 

How has everyone spent their day? Are we all ok? 

I'm waitin for hubby to finish work, I've just bathed the baby and POAS - OPKs darkest its been yet! :dance: FMU must be crap for OPKs coz I got a total stark white OPK with it...12:30 was a bit darker n 6pm is actually visible without squintin!


----------



## urchin

Strumping is a good word isn't it - I'm proud to have introduced it to this thread .... mainly cuz I really don't like the babydancing euphamism....and it makes me giggle that others have adopted it :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Wow there has been a lot of action since I last posted! Lots of newbies! Welcome, you are in a great group of wonderful women and 1 gent ;) I hope your stay is short and sweet! 

I am sorry I didn't read through all the posts... forgive me? I know a lot of you are in the TWW waiting to test - that I am stalking ;) Those getting your peaks I hope you are "strumping" I love that word too Nikki, thanks Urch! To all the newbies enjoy POAS and interpreting the lines and waiting for your highs and peaks, it really is exciting isn't it?!

Fran I am gutted for you that your temp dropped but I am hoping that there is still no sign of AF and you are going to get that BFP this month!! You so deserve it! I must say I love your chart sans alcohol! I have never seen one so beautiful before! hehe! Big congrats on sticking to it and the weight loss, very impressive! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!

As for me I just wanted to let you all know that I had my first scan today and all is well, my little bean is sticking in there and I heard the heartbeat! I am so very happy and relieved! Thank you all for your PMA!

xxx


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone... I havent been on for a while, been away and trying not to think too much about the whole TTC thing..... 

SD - congrats on your scan :happydance: That is SO exciting, I dream about the day I can hear a little heartbeat!!! 

KimmyB - i don't think you need to worry about POAS at the same time every day. As long as it is within your testing window and is with FMU it should be fine. 

Sorry to hear about your temp drop Fran - but I hope the spotting stays away. Huge congrats on your weight loss and alcohol abstinence, very impressive - I am a complete failure when it comes to staying off the booze... although I am very good at exercising so I convince myself that that justifies it :winkwink:

Me, I am 9DPO according to my CBFM, am expecting AF on Tuesday. We are going on holiday with a group of friends next Thursday, so at least if AF does come, I have something to look forward to and don't have to worry about not drinking whilst on holiday (always looking for the silver lining.........)


----------



## tortoise

scorpiodragon said:


> Wow there has been a lot of action since I last posted! Lots of newbies! Welcome, you are in a great group of wonderful women and 1 gent ;) I hope your stay is short and sweet!
> 
> I am sorry I didn't read through all the posts... forgive me? I know a lot of you are in the TWW waiting to test - that I am stalking ;) Those getting your peaks I hope you are "strumping" I love that word too Nikki, thanks Urch! To all the newbies enjoy POAS and interpreting the lines and waiting for your highs and peaks, it really is exciting isn't it?!
> 
> Fran I am gutted for you that your temp dropped but I am hoping that there is still no sign of AF and you are going to get that BFP this month!! You so deserve it! I must say I love your chart sans alcohol! I have never seen one so beautiful before! hehe! Big congrats on sticking to it and the weight loss, very impressive! Keeping my fingers crossed for you!
> 
> As for me I just wanted to let you all know that I had my first scan today and all is well, my little bean is sticking in there and I heard the heartbeat! I am so very happy and relieved! Thank you all for your PMA!
> 
> xxx

Scorps - that's simply wonderful news. I'm so so happy for you. Must have been a massive relief for you. Hope you can relax and enjoy the pregnancy now! Are you waiting till 12 weeks before you tell the little one?


----------



## vebanfield80

Morning ladies, I wonder if I can call on your expertise... I'm on 5th month ttc with cbfm (7th cycle ttc), the last 4 cycles have had a peak around day 13/14, however this month it's now day 15 and I'm still getting highs (7 in a row now) and the second line got darker and now seems to be getting lighter. I haven't been temping since Xmas so can't confirm I've o'd - have any of you experienced this, do you think it didn't detect a strong enough surge?....


----------



## moggymay

OMG Fran - Congratulations!!!!! :happydance: :wohoo: :yipee: just saw your chart!!!!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Woke up this morning, still no spotting. Thought I'd take a test.

*HOLY SHIT*​

*I'M PREGNANT*​


----------



## Minimin

FRAN!!!!!!!! OMG Congratulations :wohoo: and :yipee: I am so pleased for you!!!!!!


----------



## Tomo

Saw your chart this morning and have been willing you to post so I could say

WOOP WOOP!!! I'm soo soo pleased for you! HUGE congratulations lady! :yipee:

It's brought a little tear to me eye.


----------



## moggymay

What can I say Fran?
:flower::thumbup::winkwink::happydance::hugs::dust::dance::hug::awww:
:yipee::friends::headspin::wohoo::loopy::wave:\\:D/


----------



## Tomo

Any pics of the test?... so we can live vicariously through you till we get our own.


----------



## Tulip

OMFG!!!!!
I went back 3 pages to catch up and saw a certain chart screaming "HPT+ on CD29" AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH CONGRATULATIONS FRAN! The scrape and polish did the job then! So happy for you - at last! Eeeeeek! xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

https://i41.photobucket.com/albums/e271/101Things/DSCF2587-1.jpg


----------



## Sue Dunhym

13 fucking months to get here :D


----------



## Tomo

Wooza... no mistaking those. Aw! Just the best news!!


----------



## Tulip

Just the three tests in one morning? You are most restrained... :rofl:


----------



## moggymay

another 8 and a bit to go then :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

I have to say, those are some badass lines for 10dpo. Whoop!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I've saved one more for tomorrow, then I'll have to get fresh supplies. Heh.


----------



## moggymay

Tulip said:


> I have to say, those are some badass lines for 10dpo. Whoop!

And a digi too - wow! :yipee:

Could we be more excited for you - I dont think so :wohoo:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## tortoise

AMAZING!!!!!!!

This is just the best news. Could not be happier for you. And what marvellous tests too. 

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*


----------



## Tomo

Good work girl!


----------



## Tulip

I'm feeling the need for a Clearblue Wonders online party :drunk:


----------



## Leilani

Fantasticle news, congrats - and on the digi too, that hcg must be surging through you!

:happydance: :yipee: :bunny: :happydance: :yipee: :bunny: :happydance: :yipee: :bunny: :happydance: :yipee: :bunny:


----------



## nikki-lou25

CONGRATULATIONS FRAN! 

Aww I got goosebumps for ya!!! :dance: :wohoo:\\:D/ I love your lines, great lines for 10dpo!!!


----------



## tortoise

^^ yes! Congregate at 4pm with tea and cakes?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Bless you all :D I think I'm actually 11DPO, not 10, but still, those are good lines. I think we can rest easy on the subject of my up the duffness.

For the record, I had and have no symptoms at all! No sore boobs, no sickness, no tiredness, no metallic taste, nothing. The only very tiny thing I noticed was that my CM smelled a bit funny! 

There's a long way to go before 12 weeks, so there's that to get through first. But yeah. HOLY SHIT I'M PREGNANT.


----------



## tortoise

And you couldn't deserve it any more... What did Mr Fran say?


----------



## nikki-lou25

I am really really happy for you!!! You won't be able to stop thinkin your pregnant...you'll be washing up, but its different somewhow...why?? coz YOU'RE PREGNANT, making dinner but YOU'RE PREGNANT, having a shower but YOU'RE PREGNANT! 

:hugs: hun!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

WOOP WOOP! CONGRATULATIONS FRAN!​

That is the best news I have had this year! Well done you and DH! What did he say? Have you told the folks??


----------



## moggymay

The HSG legend continues - the pain for a few minutes but what a gain!!!!! Didnt someone else have an hsg recently - off to trawl back and check their chart..... might be fashionably late for the party as have footie at 3.30 but will check in afterwards - make sure you save me some cake! Congrats again Fran - you really deserve this :loopy:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

What happened was: I woke up at 7 and took my temperature. It had gone back up, so I went to the bathroom, checked, and still no spotting. I was desperate for a wee so struggled to get the clearblue digital package open but got there eventually. Did the deed, thinking "Oh well, at least I know I can have a drink tonight when it says "Not Pregnant"", waited 2 minutes, looked down and whispered "Holy Shit" to myself, then burst into tears. :D

I took a minute to compose myself, got back into bed in the dark with Mr Fran, and said "Alex" (sob) "I'm pregnant" (sob). he said "Are you sure?" and I said "Yes!" and he gave me a big kiss and a cuddle. I asked him if he was happy and he said "I'm nervous!". And then we lay there not really quite taking it in. He said he hopes Andrew Strauss's wife is pregnant again so that we can attend the same ante-natal classes (he lives nearby) and he can talk to him about the Ashes.

I warned that the test could be wrong, and that many, many pregnancies end early in miscarriage and that we mustn't get too excited yet. We realised there's no girls names we like, but we do want to know the sex. And then he got up and had a shower and I went out and got the other pregnancy tests!

So glad I'm on a late shift at work today, I've got a bit of time this morning to get my head right before I start at 12.


----------



## tortoise

Wow! Love the Andrew Strauss part - exactly the kind of thing my hubby would say.

I'm also very impressed you had enough pee for three tests. That's good going.


----------



## pleasehappen

Hello Ladies,

Thank you for the responses about if me and DH had bd enough over my highs and peaks, I now have another stupid question for you.

When do I start counting 1dpo? is it after my 2nd peak or after the high that we get after the 2nd peak?

I have only been using the monitor since last month, but had a chemical pregnancy so am still quite new to the wonders of the cbfm.

Thank you again

x


----------



## tortoise

PS think it's a sign of how happy we are for you that, according to the "current active users" thingy, pretty much everyone is online waiting for you to update more!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

PS I will bring the cakes to the party :D


----------



## RedRose

Just wanted to say how happy I am to read your news Fran! Absolutely made up for you, very well done. How did you feel when you saw the second line come up? Did your heart feel like it was going to burst? :D

Wishing you all the best for the next nine months and beyond, from a CBFM graduate.

Also sending lots of luck and health and happiness to the other CBFM's xxx

ETA: just read your previous post! :)


----------



## Capsicum

From the ClearBlueWonders lurker over in 2nd tri (i.e. me) - fricking FANTASTIC news FRAN!!!!! <inserts lots of emoticons> Very happy for you!! Su x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Fran I really am so pleased for you! You have waited so long and it is definitely your turn! I can't stop smiling! I know you are right to be cautious as we all know the statistics but I fervently and sincerely hope this is it for you. And my next hope is that we're all not far behind you!

Have an amazing day!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

You guys are making me cry :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Jesus Christ, I'm not going to be able to drink for FOREVER.


----------



## RedRose

I can't wait to hear later about how your day has been!

I think you're going to be away with the fairies :thumbup:


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Jesus Christ, I'm not going to be able to drink for FOREVER.

Just as well you've got used to it this month then :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

pleasehappen said:


> Hello Ladies,
> 
> Thank you for the responses about if me and DH had bd enough over my highs and peaks, I now have another stupid question for you.
> 
> When do I start counting 1dpo? is it after my 2nd peak or after the high that we get after the 2nd peak?
> 
> I have only been using the monitor since last month, but had a chemical pregnancy so am still quite new to the wonders of the cbfm.
> 
> Thank you again
> 
> x

I'm so sorry, hogging all the limelight today. It's up to you, but the safest bet is to count the day AFTER your 2nd peak as 1DPO. On average, ovulation tends to happen on the 2nd peak day.


----------



## Janidog

Fran a big congratualtions :happydance::flower:

I've been stalking this thread for quite sometime after conceiving with the help from my clear blue monitor


----------



## KimmyB

Fran!!! Congratulations!! Such exciting news :happydance:


----------



## Tomo

Oh Crap, now I'm in tears...fab story Fran, and so lovely to hear well wishes from past clearblue wonders too. Really hope me and the others aren't far behind you. 

In other news, the orchid I've been tending for the past two years finally flowered again yesterday, maybe it's a sign... or maybe I'm mental.


----------



## Tulip

Awww bless you Tomo. Looking forward to a nice temp rise from you tomorrow. Good news on the orchid - best get yerself a Euromillions ticket in case you're on a roll!


----------



## moggymay

Sue Dunhym said:


> Jesus Christ, I'm not going to be able to drink for FOREVER.

but what a result for sticking to it for the month! :thumbup:

I cant believe how exciting this is! :happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I am inspired by Fran's good news and Tomo's orchid so I too will be purchasing a lottery ticket this evening. 

Tulip - chart is looking good! When are you going to test?

Fran - you'd better stock up on the red grape juice. I find drinking it from a wine glass makes if _feel_ like you're drinking wine.

Tort - Nice temps! Are you freaking out less yet? Enjoy the hen do!

To everyone else, have a great day!


----------



## vebanfield80

Congratulations Fran on your BFP - do you think the HSG did the trick? I'm booked in for one at the end of the month, so hope it will have the same effect!

Sorry to repost, but ladies, I wonder if I can call upon your expertise... I'm on 5th month ttc with cbfm (7th cycle ttc), the last 4 cycles have had a peak around day 13/14, however this month it's now day 15 and I'm still getting highs (7 in a row now) and the second line got darker and now seems to be getting lighter. I haven't been temping since Xmas so can't confirm I've o'd - have any of you experienced this, do you think it didn't detect a strong enough surge?....


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww I bet the flowering orchid is really pretty. 

Does anyone out there know a good way to kick ovaries into shape?? I'm still high - and I'm wondering if my body is weird. My OPKs got darker last night but are lighter again today?? *looks confused* and I wont even attempt to analyse my CBFM sticks coz they just seem to be doin the opposite to what I would expect!

I'm the most impatient person ever, but GAAAAAAAAAH!!!


----------



## Tulip

Lambs... test? me? after that snowy-white IC last night? :rofl: We'll see!

Ve... sounds plausible that the monitor missed it, but unusual. Did the LH line get really dark? Maybe it didn't quite surge and you're going to O late this month.


----------



## Tulip

Nikki, stop taking your OPKs in the morning! They claim to be best in the afternoon. If you do it at approx the same time each day you'll get a better idea of how they compare to each other. Hopefully later today you'll get a stronger line xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

I do 1 FMU, one between 11&12 and one early eve. 

CD18 - 6pm is the darkest
Todays FMU is nearly as dark
Today 11am (couldnt hold it any longer) is light

Maybe I'm lookin too far into it? I should just chill I know! I just have noone else to tell about these things
Sorry for ranting, I don't wanna get on peoples nerves, I won't rant again :blush:


----------



## Tulip

OK... but the CD18 wasn't positive? Hmmm. we might have to see how this plays out. It's normal for the CBFM not to see a peak in your first month though - it'll look for lower LH levels next month. And you're not annoying!! x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Its deffo not positive, but its the darkest line I've had? I will test later this afternoon and see what happens. I wouldnt be worried if I've missed the surge coz we've BD'd plenty...I'm usually around this time to ov so just wondering what the hecks happenin. not noticed much EWCM either which I normally get, but I never can tell when we've BDd tbh! 

I am such a worrier/stresshead - honestly dunno who I get the trait from coz my family are all so relaxed, apart from my youngest bro who is JUST like me for worry!


----------



## scorpiodragon

OMFG!!!!! Fran!!! I knew it I am soooo happy for you WOOHOOO!!!!!Another bump buddy from the Clearblues!!
Ok now must go back and read the rest of the posts....


----------



## Tulip

LOL morning Scorps! Who woke her up? :rofl:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Haha!


----------



## vebanfield80

Tulip said:


> Lambs... test? me? after that snowy-white IC last night? :rofl: We'll see!
> 
> Ve... sounds plausible that the monitor missed it, but unusual. Did the LH line get really dark? Maybe it didn't quite surge and you're going to O late this month.

Thanks Tulip, the LH line certainly didn't get as dark as the other line, but today's line compared to a couple of days ago is lighter - is it possible that it will start to get darker again?? I thought I had my little white machine sussed and just expected to see a peak this month, its kinda thrown me - I did take my temperature this morning (after i'd gotten up, so not completely accurate) and it suggested post-ov temps based on my charts before Christmas. :shrug:


----------



## tortoise

Ahhhh I love coming on this thread. You ladies make me laugh. I do sometimes wonder if any IT geek at my work ever monitors the sites that employees use... if so my P45 will be with me very soon!

Basically we've all been acting like a bunch of giddy kids this morning after Fran's news! You've really given me so much hope Fran. Maybe I'll buy a lotto ticket for tonight too...

Who's next for testing? Tulip and Min? Who's in phaseo de strump? Lambs and me, anyone else? 

Nikki - I know it's hard but if I were you I'd try to relax. If you've BD-ed plenty then you've covered your bases. Do you temp too? I never got much CM so I started taking 2500mg evening primrose oil from CD1 - ovulation (as it can cause uterine contractions so not recommended after ov) and robitussin cough mixture from CD10 - ov. That's really helped and I feel I can now monitor my CM whereas before I couldn't. My cycle also seems to be more regular and shorter since I started taking the EPO - don't think that's a proven side effect but mine have all been 31-35 days as opposed to 31-48 days before!

Ve - lots of us (including me) didn't get a peak on our first CBFM cycle so don't worry. Hang in there!

In my journal I've been asking stalkers to look at my chart and let me know whether they think I ov-ed on CD18 or 20. Jury still out but let me know if you have any thoughts! 

Yippedy yay! Fran is Preggers!


----------



## Tulip

Ve, does sound like it may have missed it.... but I'm no expect and could be very wrong.

I'll prob test Sunday, Tort. Maybe tomorrow but knowing that'd be naughty. Definitely cramping, which I never, ever do before AF.

:happydance: Fran's up the duff! :happydance:


----------



## pleasehappen

Thank you, I will count today as 1dpo then as my 2nd peak was yesterday and congratulations on your bfp!!

x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I'm fucking starving. WHERE IS CAKE?


----------



## moggymay

:cake:


----------



## moggymay

lets get the party started!:munch:
:pizza:
:drunk:
\\:D/
:wine:
:beer:
:lolly:
:headspin::friends::cake::happydance:


----------



## tortoise

I came to the party early and had a cupcake at elevenses time. All in the name of celebrating Fran's BFP obviously


----------



## klcuk3

Crikey nora you go to work for a night shift and return to find you've missed 20pages and the exciting news!! CONGRATULATIONS Fran absolutely fab news!!


----------



## debgreasby

Fran - beyond thrilled for you!!!! Yay!!!

As for me - my chart is crap, my cycle is crap, TTC is crap! Bah!


----------



## Minimin

moggymay said:


> lets get the party started!:munch:
> :pizza:
> :drunk:
> \\:D/
> :wine:
> :beer:
> :lolly:
> :headspin::friends::cake::happydance:

:pizza: I'm a commin!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## moggymay

thought I was gonna get all the cake! Off to footie in a mo so should run some off...Enjoy - just need some mooosic now...


----------



## Tulip

Don't you dare, Mrs Greasby. You've been messed about by your recent chemical and are just going to ov a bit later.

I'm enjoying this partay at a local cafe where I have MUCH cake, tea and knitting. How old do I sound? Lol xx


----------



## Minimin

Ohhh sounds fun- what are you eating and what kinda cake Tulip?
Debgreasy! I hear you!:( :hugs:
I ate too much at lunch, am disheartened as I think this cycle is out- and need PMA.
Think a nap is in order!
Enjoy a slice of cake for me tulip...yummy!


----------



## tortoise

Awww Min don't lose be disheartened. Think positively - you're going on a fab holiday tomorrow and you may get your BFP.


----------



## Minimin

thanks Tortoise!
I am tired and slight headache for the past few days. Think I'll feel better after a nap!
:hugs:

Minimin


----------



## Tulip

Min, you are stressing waaay too soon my friend.

Today's cake of choice is a toffee apple muffin. It ACTUALLY has a layer of toffee on top - I think I'm in love. Today's knit project of choice is the alpaca-yarn shawl. Think I'll take a pic of the scene and post it in journal later - the sun is out and everything. Bliss! I'm finding today much easier than anticipated so far. xx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I do not have cake. I have carrot sticks and hummus :D

Minimin I really, really hope you can join me this month.

I am literally unable to think straight today.


----------



## tortoise

What's your due date Fran?

And what's with the hummus? Surely the diet can take a backseat today!


----------



## KimmyB

Just popping by for a quick slice of :cake: and a very quick boogie :dance: :bunny: :dance: coz I gota go to work shortly, boooo! Would love to stay and join in the party though!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

tortoise said:


> What's your due date Fran?
> 
> And what's with the hummus? Surely the diet can take a backseat today!

Round about October 18th, it looks like.

I bought the hummus and carrots yesterday when I was still on the diet! They've got to be eaten.


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ya guys

Ive been floating around these forums for a couple of months now since I joined & have yet to find something I can write on regularly! Until I found this one!! Ive read back to page 570 :wacko: but there's soooooooo much information that I cant read back any further now!! hope you dont mind me joining in & being a regular friend on this thread!! You all seem so friendly :D

A quick history, me & oh have been together 6 years & we've been ttc for 7 months now... Im not too hot on the abbrevs!! so bare with my long paragraphs!!! I have come on again today :0( although this time round im not TOO bothered as have nicked my sisters CBDM so am feeling more positive this month!!! Have been temp charting as well since the 1st of jan...my temperature hasnt "surged" at all so but confused about that but this is a new month n all that....... & ive been fairly strict - temping at 6/7am every morning before getting out of bed etc etc ...

Anyway stupid internet company/royal mail has still not posted me my CBO sticks!!!!!!!!! so annoyed so had to go to rip off Boots this afternoon & get some to make sure I had some for when I get home! I wee'ed in a glass this morning & left it on the side of the sink (hope my oh doesnt get to it before me!!!! :blush:) so will be all ready to go when i get home later!!

So obviously tonight I need to re-set the monitor.....but then I assumed itd ask for my first days urine cycle.....but seeing some of the excitment from the other girls on some of these pages ive read...this isnt true?? i wont get asked for my first sample for a few days yet is that true....( i.e. my organisation "saving my morning urine" is wasted??!! haha )

If thats the case should i turn CBFM on tomorrow morning instead (within my allotted 6 hour window time frame) & just "tell it" its day 2??? Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

P.s ive not learnt ALL your names yet but CONGRATULATIONS FRAN!! its so nice to se someone get a positive preg test after trying for so long! Gives us all hope!!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi babydreams! I'm new aswell and everyone has been really friendly towards me so I'm sure you'll fit right in here! Wrt the day setting I'll let someone else answer that one for you coz this is only my 3rd day of using the monitor! :blush:

Good luck for this month!


----------



## Tomo

Cuppa and a quadruple belgian chocolate biscuit to boot. mmm

Think I've got ovulation pain. I've never really noticed it before, thought I might have had it last month too. A bit twingey in my uterus area. Wouldn't really call it pain though.

Can I join you too Fran, pretty please, can I, can I, pleeeaaasee! 

Was thinking now instead of googling all things TTC, you'll be able to google all things PREGNANCY! Lucky lady.

Off to see 'Up in the Air' with George Clooney later... oh and my husband will be there too...heh heh!


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks KimmyB!! Be nice to keep in touch & have the same circle of friends to share things with - this thread looks like its exactly what i need !!xx


----------



## Tomo

Welcome Babydreams321 - this is a great forum, so well done you for choosing so wisely. 

Ok first things first, you'll need to reset your monitor, if your sister gave you the instruction booklet then it explains how to do this in there (I seem to have misplaced mine at the mo) but found this: 
https://www.ehow.com/how_2326261_reset-clearblue-fertility-monitor-memory.html
Which should help. You won't need that FMU afterall! 

Then set the monitor to cycle day 2 tomorrow morning within your chosen time frame, you press down the m button until it shows 2. 

Good luck, hopefully you'll get your BFP in no time at all. I've only recently started temping in conjunction with my CBFM, I find it really helps to do both.


----------



## Tulip

Welcome newbies - glad you found the CBFM party. Whoop whoop! :wine: hic!


----------



## mrs C

Fran I am so pleased for you! Big huge congratulations!

AF came for me Tuesday. I knew it was all over on Saturday as I was a PMS crazy person at work. Unfortunately with the witch also came some very bad news that day as well. I called to tell my midwife that my period had come and I would need some more Clomid. Instead I got my husband's SA. Not good at all. His count is .1 or about 100,000 and should be 20 million. We now have an appointment with a Urologist and a fertility specialist. I am trying to be positive as he does about everything wrong (wears briefs, uses a hot laptop a lot, sits all day long, takes very hot showers and consumes tons of caffeine). About the only thing his sperm has going for it is that he doesn't drink or smoke! I haven't even reset my monitor this month. I am going to wait to get the full results in the mail. I think we are on our way to IVF at this point. Onwards and upwards!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi Tulip :wave: Nice to meet you!! & Tomo too thanks for your post!! Yes the instruction booklet is in the pack so resetting shouldnt be a problem now i have my sticks! I have printed off your link though incase i get stuck so thanks again for that!

& great ok, no need for urine just yet!! i think im getting ahead of myself!! lol!! Cool will do just that, will turn on tomorrow morning & set to M 2 & then wait to be asked for urine sample in a few days!! Coooooooel!!

I dont have full access to computer over weekends so will report back on Monday & confirm all ok!!!xx Thanks so much girls!


----------



## Tulip

Yep you won't need to POAS til Wednesday - good work on the organising front tho! ;)


----------



## Babydreams321

POAS??XXXXX:wacko:


----------



## tortoise

Kimmy / Babydreams - welcome! Great to have some newbies on board!

Mrs C - I'm sorry to hear that your news wasn't good. Looking positively at least you have various proactive measures regarding your hubby's lifestyle that you can put in place to improve things. And from what I hear sperm samples change a lot from sample to sample so I'll be keeping everything crossed that you'll get better news next time round.

Fran - just a thought. You're not going to go and leave us are you and join the cool preggers gang? Just because you're a lucky lady and have your BFP.... please stay with us - or at least visit us a lot!!! We need you for your very special no holds barred advice ;) and for your expertise and generally because you're very funny and make us all laugh.


----------



## Tulip

Babydreams321 said:


> POAS??XXXXX:wacko:

Pee On A Stick lol.
Or PIAC (Pee In A Cup)!!


----------



## Minimin

Fran, thanks- I hope to be joining you too (wishful thinking) Please dont leave us though- We would miss you too much!

Tulip- Way to early I know! But you know when you just have a feeling. Having just got up from my nap I have a stonking headache! I dont want to take tabs- normally would just have a cuppa but off Caff! :( Maybe green tea will do the trick!

MrsC Sorry your news wasnt good. There are things you can get your DH to eat etc to help with his sperm count. Have a google! I have been reading about Traditional Chinese Medicine too and that has mentioned it a few times. I would look into that too if you have time.

So this partaaayyyy is still in full swing! You ladies are partay animal! 

Tortoise how are you doing with the 2WW? Anything at 4dpo?

Newbies Welcome! CBFM are awesome! I hope you bond with yours like we have! I am taking mine on holiday with me LOL


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Don't worry ladies, I aint going anywhere yet. I don't want to go to first tri, the people there might not get me and think I am mean. Which is why at least one of you has to come with me when I eventually do go.

Minimin - have some chocolate. It's got a small amount of caffeine but not enough to count when it comes to being off-caff, and it'll release endorphins that will help with the headache. It's MEDICINAL.


----------



## fluffyblue

OMG Fran well done just checked here for first time for ages hope its a good sticky for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Fran, 
Choccies sound good! I dont normally like chocolate but a give away sign for my Ectopic was my love of them! 
Have already made a cuppa green tea- so I hope that gets it sorted. I was hot and sweaty during my little nap this afternoon and have woken with a mean thirst...uh oh- sounds like I am getting a cold!
Anymore cake to go with my tea?


----------



## urchin

OK, first things first - CONGRATUFUKKINLATIONS FRAN! I've been so excited for you all day today ...... driving off to Oxford this morning I kept thinking 'Fran's got a baby in her tummy' ..... I really am extatic for you - you've been waiting so long and you so absolutely definitely deserve it :D
and although you can't drink for ever and ever, the upside is you have a baby in your tummy! that and, you can throw the diet out the window cuz you don't have to fit yourself into the ACU's criteria no more xxxx 

Scorps - congrats to you on your scan, seeing the heartbeat must've been so special xx

Tort - I'm 2wwing, which for me is always an excuse for a bit of recreational strumpage, though I think if it's going to happen this month it's because of something I've already done, rather than something I'm yet to do

Babydreams - welcome to the CBFM Wonders .... anything you don't understand just ask, we were all confused by 2WW HSG OPK IC POAS DPO LP etc when we first got here.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers Urch :D

I just ate loads of chips and a doughnut and now I feel sick :D


----------



## debgreasby

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cheers Urch :D
> 
> I just ate loads of chips and a doughnut and now I feel sick :D

Hurrah for feeling sick!!!


:sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Bella's Mamma

Whoop de whoopy freaking do Fran!!! Huge congratulations! Bout bloody time! So so happy for you. Will be keeping EVERYTHING crossed for you (ouch!) for a sticky velcro bean.
Can't believe how many posts there have been today - took forever to get to your announcement!
Hurray!!!!


----------



## urchin

Good morning everybody

Nothing spectacular happening at Urchin Towers, except MY SHEDS HAVE ARRIVED! I'm itching to put them together but my mum is coming over in a it so I'd best resist.

My cold that has been annoying me all week has chosen today to enter its sneezy snotty stage, so I am feeling reet alluring :D Also feel quite sick with it

Oh fantastic weekend!


----------



## Tulip

Fraaaaan's changed her staaaaatus.... :D :D


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. Guess where I'm going this morning? MOTHERCARE! I am now allowed to legitimately go and look at things! Heh.

I was woken up cramping a few times during the night, which of course made me worry and get up and check, but there was no bleeding. It's obviously just things moving around down there.

Hope all are well today. Minimin, has the headache gone? Feel any better?

Urch - SHEDS!


----------



## FBbaby

Fran, what fantastic news, I knew it was time for you to finally go. So pleased that it finally happened, you sooooo deserved it :hugs: :hugs:

Unfortunately, I won't be next. FS appointment yesterday came back with the totally unexpected but dreadful news that OH SA wasn't good. We had not even considered this to be a potential problem since I fell pg first month ttc, but unfortunately, this was our miracle that wasn't to be. It doesn't help that I would have been giving birth around now...

Anyway, so is life, full of highs to be counted as blessings and lows to be considered as challenges. I am still in shock and finding my way through all the emotions that are hitting me. 

Ironically, I got my peak today, but just to make the challenge even more exciting, I also have thrush this morning and OH has a nasty cold, but hey at this stage, the more the challenges, the better!!!!


----------



## Tulip

Oh FB I'm so sorry you've had crappy newss :( Poor you and poor OH who must be feeling broken. Thinking of you xx


----------



## KimmyB

Sorry to hear your news FBbaby :hugs:

I have a quicky question....So CD9 for me today and still low? When do you ladies tend to get your first high? This is my first cycle using the monitor so I know things could be a little different.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fran!! Have fun @ mothercare!!! No headache thismorn but cud b cos I'm off 2 airport! Good luck for the coming week ladies!! :dust: : hugs:


----------



## urchin

So sorry to hear that FB - that's a real kick in the shins for you both - did they offer you any help around what you can do about it or some options?

Kimmy - I'm afraid there is no definitive answer to your question .... some of us ovulate early on, others late - some get a whole week of highs before the peaks, others only one or two and sometimes (like this month for me) it jumps straight from low to peak!
As this is your first month of using the monitor it will be getting to know your cycle, so whatever you get this time may not be anything like what you get from here on in.
Not sure if I've just been helpful or not! :D

And my sheds arrived - yaaaaay!
We are going to erect them next weekend - a romantic valentines weekend of hin n hers sheds (well, I'm due to be having a period so we wont be up to any strumpage anyways :( )


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies,

Minimin - I got my 1st high as CD9, and it's just stuck at high all cycle (CD20 today). Enjoy your holiday!! 

FBaby - Sorry to read that news. :hugs:

I'm just checkin in quickly! Hope we are all ok - I'm goin for a meal soon with hubby :) then hopin on lots of 'fun' when we get home as Aimee has gone to her grans for the night! It's only the 2nd time shes ever stayed away from us in 10months, and I'll probably cry again when I see her empty cot! :blush:

Still high for me, nothing exciting happenin with OPKs - still faint lines :( 

I have a question for next cycle. Whats the deal with EPO? I got some capsules from ASDA but are they what I need? I'm confused? I wanna try and shift my ov up a lil bit - can anyone share their experiences?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning ladies. I had a restless night with cramps waking me up twice. However, they stopped both times when I had a poo (!), which was odd because they were definitely uterine cramps rather than I-need-a-poo cramps. The cramps are obviously worrying, even though I know they're normal.

Did another test this morning, got a nice clear dark line. I have 2 more tests - I think I will save one for Wednesday and one for next weekend, for reassurance purposes.

Please, please tell me if you'd rather I didn't talk about this whole being pregnant business. I know as much as anyone how harsh it can be to read about someone else's pregnancy when you're TTC. So if you want me to, I'll shut up. I'll still be here to support you guys though!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

FBbaby said:


> Unfortunately, I won't be next. FS appointment yesterday came back with the totally unexpected but dreadful news that OH SA wasn't good. We had not even considered this to be a potential problem since I fell pg first month ttc, but unfortunately, this was our miracle that wasn't to be. It doesn't help that I would have been giving birth around now...
> 
> Anyway, so is life, full of highs to be counted as blessings and lows to be considered as challenges. I am still in shock and finding my way through all the emotions that are hitting me.
> 
> Ironically, I got my peak today, but just to make the challenge even more exciting, I also have thrush this morning and OH has a nasty cold, but hey at this stage, the more the challenges, the better!!!!

Well, that's not good news. But low sperm count is work-aroundable. You know you have and can get pregnant, even when the odds are against you. Did you talk to the doctor about possible IUI/IVF treatment?


----------



## Leilani

I think it's wonderful news Fran, and I for one don't begrudge hearing about it - and hearing about what you are going through now you've got your BFP, I can only hope I'm not too far behind you.

I was thinking about you when I woke up yesterday - and was pondering your username, then it dawned on me!

Well, I'm 13 DPO, no systoms, nothing and I'm expecting AF tomorrow arvo, so I'm not going to test before Tuesday, as the tests we have in NZ aren't particularly sensitive and are stupidly expensive. Went sailing today - first time in about 7 months, and so now my whole body aches, masking any potential AF symptoms too, so really have no idea what to think.

How's everyone else doing - seems to have quietened down sine the afternoon tea - did everyone eat too much cake??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Leilani said:


> I was thinking about you when I woke up yesterday - and was pondering your username, then it dawned on me!
> 
> Well, I'm 13 DPO, no systoms, nothing and I'm expecting AF tomorrow arvo, so I'm not going to test before Tuesday, as the tests we have in NZ aren't particularly sensitive and are stupidly expensive. Went sailing today - first time in about 7 months, and so now my whole body aches, masking any potential AF symptoms too, so really have no idea what to think.
> 
> How's everyone else doing - seems to have quietened down sine the afternoon tea - did everyone eat too much cake??

Heh. My username is pretty subtle, I often have to actually point it out before people will realise my name is not really Sue.

13DPO eh? Fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Tulip

Fran, I for one love hearing about your preggo-ness. I would like to think it brings everyone hope - as having Moggy and Scorps around does. Your cramps are definitely normal, it's just your uterus holding tight onto beany. Glad you had fun in mothercare!

Leilani I admire your self control. I have developed an unhealthy POAS addcition this cycle as you can tell from my chart LOL. have truuuuly veiny boobs and a beautiful chart but am trying not to get over excited.

It has gone a bit quiet since the party - you're right, must be sugar overload! xx


----------



## Leilani

Sue Dunhym said:


> Heh. My username is pretty subtle, I often have to actually point it out before people will realise my name is not really Sue.
> 
> 13DPO eh? Fingers crossed for you.

All I need to know now is, is that you in the photo?

Now I've got the Johnny Cash song A Boy Called Sue in my head!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers Tulip. x

Yes, that is me in the photo :D


----------



## urchin

morning all - I woke up with an overwhelming urge to POAS so I did and was rewarded with a lovely BFN .... I left it on the side while i had a bath and the bloody thing didn't even have the decency to give me an evap to fret about (not even when I held it up to the window and did the twisty turny thing in the light)

Bloody thing

So now I'm telling myself that all I know is that I'm not definitely pregnant (as opposed to definitely not pregnant):
It's only CD 26 so a bit early
If I actually oscillated on CD22 it's very bloody early
It was an IC and what do they know anyway?

Hay-ho - that's what you get for giving into urges!

and Fran, my vote goes with the 'tell us all about it' box - I would hate for you to shut up about it xx


----------



## Tulip

Urch I'm a day ahead of you and already in day 3 of giving into such urges. I am also not definitely pregnant, though I am definitely obsessed with the appearance of my boobs. I oscillated waaaay before cd22 so you really are hoping, love!!


----------



## urchin

am not sure when I Oscillated tulip - CBFM jumped from low to peak on CD 14 (I'd reset it this month), but the last couple of months it was CD22 that I got my first peak ..... so I guess I'm just not trusting that it was definitely CD14 that I oscillated (if that makes sense) and thinking it may have been CD22 again ???


----------



## Tulip

Ooo-er. Best to err on the side of caution then :)


----------



## KimmyB

I know I'm new but I also love hearing about your preggersness Fran (I also would've called you Sue had I not taken notice of the other posts :blush:)

Another Low for me this morning on CD10.


----------



## Tomo

Morning Ducks,

Lots of early testing going on, naughty ducks! 

I had what I would class as a decent temp rise this morning from 36.53 to 36.71. So I think FF will confirm ov as CD14 although I think it might have been Friday CD13. Anyway, we'll see..have had a fair amount of action although annoyingly not on CD14. 

Fran-preggo chat away. Although I can't stalk your 'winning' chart now to compare to mine. 

Veiny boobs eh Tulip...


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Here it is, Tomo! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e

I'm burping like a mofo today. Need Gaviscon.


----------



## nikki-lou25

hello ladies

How are we all on this dull Sunday??

Fran - My vote it baby talk as much as you like hun. 

Urch - ICs are a bit rubbishy anyway but its early days yet :dust:

GL to all the ladies ready for testing!! 

I'm high again! We had a lovely meal last night and we've been married 6 months today, how lovely is that??


----------



## tortoise

Hi everyone!

Back from a hen do of champagne, strippers and hula hoops... bit much for me to be honest but the bride had fun and that's the main thing. Hen dos are hard work when you're not drinking....

Fran - lady we want to hear about you bring preggers! Don't stop telling us! Have you told anyone else apart from Alex and us privileged lot?

Urch/Tulip - sorry about the BFNs. Although what's this talk of a shadow Tulip? I won't chastise for for testing early as I expect I'll sucumb round about CD7! Urch, do you temp? Does it make me a loser that the second thing I did when I got home from the hen do (after kissing hubby hello!) was to check B&B to see whether Tulip had tested again? 

Lambs - you're quiet lady. Where are you? *nips off to check your journal* nope nothing. Did you peak today? How am I supposed to stalk you efficently when you don't update your chart?

As for me - I'm not symptom spotting this month. Not after she with no symptoms got a BFP. Trying to not obsess....


----------



## Tulip

tortoise said:


> Urch/Tulip - sorry about the BFNs. Although what's this talk of a shadow Tulip? I won't chastise for for testing early as I expect I'll sucumb round about CD7! Urch, do you temp? Does it make me a loser that the second thing I did when I got home from the hen do (after kissing hubby hello!) was to check B&B to see whether Tulip had tested again?

:rofl: Bless you! Of course I'd tested again. If you start at 9dpo there's no reason to not continue! It's a shadow that of course K can't see, but i CAN! And there wasn't one yesterday.


----------



## tortoise

I'm sure men don't have the same inbuilt line spotting abilities that we have.... I'm super excited that it'll be darker tomorrow...


----------



## modo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Here it is, Tomo! https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/273b4e
> 
> I'm burping like a mofo today. Need Gaviscon.

You will be getting a lot more of that! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. Still on a f***ing high and no god damn peak. Will defo not conceive this cycle as shifts change tomorrow. 

I'm not playing anymore. This game is sh1t.


----------



## KimmyB

nikki-lou25 said:


> I'm high again! We had a lovely meal last night and we've been married 6 months today, how lovely is that??

Congrats Nikki-lou! It's our 6month wedding anniversary tomorrow! :cloud9:


----------



## HappyDaze

:thumbup: Wow Fran - congratulations!!! :happydance: That's so exciting - I am very happy for you.... I hope it is contagious and we see a few more on here. I am also encouraged to hear of your lack of symptoms, has given me renewed hope for this cycle. 

FB/MrsC - sorry to hear your disappointing news - looking positively however I guess now they have something to work with to increase your chances - FX'd for you both.

KimmyB - as someone has already said the highs vary drastically from person to person and even from cycle to cycle with the same person. I have quite short cycles (24 days) so I only usually get one or two highs before the peak. I usually get my first peak on CD11 so get my first high either CD9 or CD10.

Me - 12 DPO, AF due tomorrow. I WILL NOT test until after she is due - I'm sick of BFNs..... :cry: FX'd for me she stays away and I get to test on Weds....


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning chicks. I need your advice on these sticks. One is todays which appears to have a lighter estrogen line but no discernible LH line, and the other is the previous few sticks. The estrogen line seems to get lighter and darker throughout the week but still no LH line. I am up to 12 sticks now and only have 8 left. Any ideas from the line spotting experts as to when i can expect a peak?? If I even get one that is. I am so fed up now.

Oh, and Fran - *LOVING* the ticker!
 



Attached Files:







CBFM1.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 16









CBFM2.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 22


----------



## Leilani

I can see the LH line - even without making the first pic bigger! Either that or I've got impaired vision from endlessly studying my sticks!! My estrogen line seems to fluctuate in the run up to OV, and my LH really does literally appear out of the blue on my first peak, and then lurks a bit on the second, then vanishes into obscurity (mainly because I stop testing).

When have you got your peaks in the past? I'd say yours is pretty close by. Do you have any OPKs you can use in the arvo, just to cover your bases? And get BDing too!!

P.S. Love your cat


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I had spotting overnight. It was more like dark brown CM. I know this is common in early pregnancy and doesn't necessarily mean something is wrong, particularly as it seems to have stopped now and the blood was all old rather than bright red and new.

But still, I'm incredibly worried. It's going to be a very long week.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Leilani - I am doing some OPKs so will keep checking.

Fran - don't fret petal. It is very very common, and old blood is not a concern. If you are worried get straight to the doctors. Try not to panic (I know thats not easy) and we're all here if you need to get the panicked ranting out of your system. You'll be just fine - I'm sure of it.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers Lambs. It all seems to have stopped now, although I am having to stop myself from running to the loo every 5 minutes to check. I think once an hour is an ok rate at which to check. I have a doctor's appt tomorrow so I'll mention it then.

Fortunately, I have a lot of work to do today, which mainly involves watching Nip/Tuck and NCIS, so at least I have some distraction.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Your job sounds fab. Any vacancies??

I'm sure seeing the doctor will offer some reassurance. Now, go settle on the sofa with some healthy baby-friendly snacks and relax. I tried last time I was pregnant to remind myself that this early if something was going to go wrong that a) it was not my fault and b) there was nothing anyone could do so there is no point worrying. It didn't help but I knew they were wise words!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Your job sounds fab. Any vacancies??
> 
> I'm sure seeing the doctor will offer some reassurance. Now, go settle on the sofa with some healthy baby-friendly snacks and relax. I tried last time I was pregnant to remind myself that this early if something was going to go wrong that a) it was not my fault and b) there was nothing anyone could do so there is no point worrying. It didn't help but I knew they were wise words!

If only I was watching them at home on my sofa, rather than in an office using editing software!

Feeling a bit better now, CM has returned to a cream colour.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh boo and hiss to the office and editing software! Still, I get to hobnob with teenage criminals - you get to watch telly. I know whose job I'd rather this morning!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - Glad the spotting stopped, its scary but try not to worry too much. :hugs: 

Lamb - Sorry I'm not a good reader of sticks yet...but I feel your pain. 14 stoopid highs for me!! Hope you peak REAL soon!! :) 

Another high for me today, and nothing showin on OPKs to write home about, althought I havent PIAC yet today for OPKs. Would anyone mind if I uploaded pics to show ya?? See if anyone could shed any light to a CBFM newbie like myself??


----------



## Tomo

Morning ladies,

Ok firstly I had a dream last night that I did 2 pregnancy tests and I was pregnant! Good strong lines, it was great...Ok back to reality, FF hasn't confirmed my ov, had temp rise again today. Looking on their chart illustrations, I think I have a slow rise chart. Any thoughts on when you think I ovulated?

Fran- I'm no expert, having never been pregnant before but I've heard spotting is perfectly normal. My sister in law bleed through most of her early pregnancy and now has a healthy son. 

Lambs - From memory, my LH line never gets as dark as the estrogen line does, and it when it does get darker it does so suddenly. A loving your cat pic too!


----------



## KimmyB

Fran - Hope you're feeling a little better now the spotting has stopped, i'll keep my fingers crossed that it stays away!

As for me I got a HIGH today :happydance:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Nikki - upload away. I'm always up for peeking at other people's pissy sticks.

Tomo - I think cd13/14 (which would agree with CBFM). You know you can overide FF and manually decide on ov? I would do that (as I am a control freak) as it then counts your DPO for you and looks prettier!

I have a new theory: is it possible that CBFM _missed_ ovulation? I mean, failed to detect it for some reason? This would explain the highs and no peak? I have had peaks every other month (even the first month) and have not had a cycle longer than 36 days in over two years (other than post miscarriage cycles, but last MC was in November). CM is now unfertile looking again too. I wish now that I wasn't having a month off temping! Advice please!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Nikki - upload away. I'm always up for peeking at other people's pissy sticks.
> 
> Tomo - I think cd13/14 (which would agree with CBFM). You know you can overide FF and manually decide on ov? I would do that (as I am a control freak) as it then counts your DPO for you and looks prettier!
> 
> I have a new theory: is it possible that CBFM _missed_ ovulation? I mean, failed to detect it for some reason? This would explain the highs and no peak? I have had peaks every other month (even the first month) and have not had a cycle longer than 36 days in over two years (other than post miscarriage cycles, but last MC was in November). CM is now unfertile looking again too. I wish now that I wasn't having a month off temping! Advice please!!

Yes, it is possible that it's missed your peak. Megg got pregnant in a month where she had no peaks. The machine's not infallible unfortunately.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Speaking of which, where is Megg lately?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good question - I was wondering that this morning. Cooooooey! Megg!!

And maybe that is what has happened then. Although I suspect not. Now I shall focus my energies on believing that and convincing myself I am up the duff. Although how much would you like to bet that I get a peak tomorrow which would mean I am totally out for this month? 

Have you told your folks yet by the way Fran?


----------



## vebanfield80

Lambs, i've had pretty much the same as you this month - currently on 10 days of high and no pea, the past 4 months i've had peaks about day 14/15 but this month nothing, the lh line got darker (perhaps not as darks as normal) but it now pretty much non-existent (so not sure why its still reading high?!). I took my temp the last three mornings (haven't been temping since Dec) but have a rough idea what my temperature should be post-ov and its way above my previous coverlines (i'm confident that i'm not going to get a peak now so have started feeding it old sticks, it just seems such a waste otherwise) - can you not take you temperature tomorrow morning and compare against a month when you were temping? I think i ov'd but my cbfm failed to pick up the peak this month for some reason, as Fran says, its not infallible....


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good plan vabanfield. I will sneak a temp tomorrow and see. I promised OH I would chill out about it this month hence not temping, and typically this happens the month I can't rely on temps! Do you think you're in with a chance then?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lamburai1703 said:


> Have you told your folks yet by the way Fran?

Lordy no, not yet. I'm thinking Mother's Day, at which point I will be 9 weeks. That means I can easily engineer both our mothers being together on the same day without arousing suspicion, since we usually all go out together on Mother's Day anyway.

I've not had any more bleeding but am still getting mild cramps. I would very much like it to be 2nd April (the 12 week point) right now.


----------



## Lamburai1703

What a lovely mother's day gift! Does that mean you don't need to buy them a present too??

Don't worry about the cramps. I had AF style backache for at least a week around this stage so some mild aches ets are normal I'm sure. Anyway, you are our success story so don't go getting all negative on us please! That is my domain and I shall fight you it.


----------



## vebanfield80

Lamburai1703 said:


> Good plan vabanfield. I will sneak a temp tomorrow and see. I promised OH I would chill out about it this month hence not temping, and typically this happens the month I can't rely on temps! Do you think you're in with a chance then?

Lambs we bdd most of the initial high days so Im hoping that weve got things covered, but it has thrown me a bit not getting a peak, I was also taking epo after ovulation as I was going by what the monitor said, doh! Its reassuring that people do get BFPs without getting a peak  I did a bit of research online and its not uncommon for people to not get a peak some months, something to do with missing the lh surge, or it not being as strong as other months. Im pretty happy that my temperates suggest Ive ovd, check yours tomorrow and I bet youll be reassured that its just not been picked up on the monitor.

Im off for an ultrasound of my ovaries tonight  Im quite looking forward to having a peak inside! Im also booked in for an HSG, so am hoping that Ill have Frans good luck and catch that month, thats if we dont hit the jackpot this month, fingers crossed  I promised my DH that Id chill out a bit as well but its sooo hard not to, men just dont get it sometimes!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh bum. I am still taking EPO as well. Maybe I'll stop that tomorrow just in case. I wish it was tomorrow morning so I can take my temp now!

Good luck with the scan and HSG. I'm sure it will do the trick if this month doesn't.


----------



## Tomo

I have crosshairs on FF now, with CD14 detected as OV. The one day around ov that we didn't shag on! Bah! God damn end of week tiredness... although we did the night before and the morning after... oh lord, this is sooo hard.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Here are my pee sticks, I get a distinct feelin that I havent O'd this cycle...and its either annovulatory, or it'll be a late one! :cry: Any feedback would be much appreciated. I think some tempin is in order next cycle :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







CIMG6323.jpg
File size: 55.8 KB
Views: 27









CIMG6325.jpg
File size: 66.6 KB
Views: 21


----------



## nikki-lou25

Are they a bit small? My photobucket is bein foolish and keeps makin them smaller


----------



## Lamburai1703

They are a touch on the small side but I can see them. I reckon your in the same boat as me then lovely! I am CD21 and have a very similar picture. God knows what is going on. You can't have many tests left can you? Only 4 at the most? Do update as to what happens as I am intrigued now.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tomo - woop woop for the crosshairs! And don't worry about the lack of shagging on peak day - you look like you had it covered anyway!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> I do not have cake. I have carrot sticks and hummus :D
> 
> Minimin I really, really hope you can join me this month.
> 
> I am literally unable to think straight today.

OMG just saw the ticker and your avatar!!WOOOOOHOOOOO GO FRAN!!!!!! oh my you so deserve this i told you the hsg does a good job lol welll done hunny, put them feet up and don't move for 9 months!!!!CONGRATULATIONS,xx


----------



## Tomo

Lamburai1703 said:


> Tomo - woop woop for the crosshairs! And don't worry about the lack of shagging on peak day - you look like you had it covered anyway!

Thanks Lambs, I really hope so.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lamburai1703 said:


> They are a touch on the small side but I can see them. I reckon your in the same boat as me then lovely! I am CD21 and have a very similar picture. God knows what is going on. You can't have many tests left can you? Only 4 at the most? Do update as to what happens as I am intrigued now.


Well, its a crappy boat :dohh: I really hope your peak comes soon :) Maybe our ovaries are on vacation together somewhere? Well I think its time they came home n did some damned work!
I will try to upload the same pics a tad bigger...dunno what I've done to my photobucket :blush:


----------



## nikki-lou25

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/CIMG6323-2.jpghttps://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/CIMG6325-1.jpg

There - I had adjusted the upload settings :shrug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Heh. Thanks Hedge.

I feel like my internal furniture's being moved! Random twinges, lower back pain, cramps. I will never complain about the pain though, I've wanted this for long enough :D


----------



## moggymay

Fran it does get better! Or easier as you get used to it - I still have to check when I pee even now.

So how does it feel being at work PREGGERS :haha: bet you are really enjoying it!

Nowt much to report here, Mogster and I both have throat infections, he gets yucky medicine, i get steam inhalations! He is for some reason moonwalking sideways accross the kitchen???? Boys!!!

Anyone got any news? Who is next to test....:dust:


----------



## tortoise

Fran - glad that you're settling into the world of being PREGNANT! I was telling my hubby about you - he generally disapproves of me coming on this forum as he thinks it'll stress me out - but even he was super delighted to hear your news!

Exciting that we've reached 600 pages! Go CBFM wonders!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lamb - I only have 4 tests 

Fran - The 1st few weeks are all twingy - but it's all good :)

so, my next question - dya think I should order another box?? Where do all you ladies get your sticks? Where is the cheapest? The current lot I bought in boots!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

More dark brown CM. Fuck. At least I have a drs appt tomorrow.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hope you're OK Sue,

I have posted a question about CBFM on a seperate thread called "confused CBFM Please help" if someone could help advise me I'd be so grateful!


----------



## tortoise

Hi Fran - don't panic. Just speak to your doctor tomorrow and I'm sure s/he'll put your mind at rest x


----------



## tortoise

Hi MummyIwanab

I had a quick look for your question but couldn't see it. Can you copy and paste it in here?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ditto to what Tort said. It sounds like old blood though - try not to panic Fran. What time is the doctors?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - ditto on the brown blood. I had bright red blood with my DD and all was ok so please try not to worry :hugs: Hope Dr can reassure you tomorrow! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

The doctors is at 4.20 tomorrow. The brown CM seems to have stopped again. It was like one big clump. It's just that with the cramps it feels like my body's trying to reject it or something.

I was supposed to pick up my ipod from my in-laws on the way home from work but couldn't face it and burst into tears on the bus instead. I am an idiot.

It'll be fine. It'll be fine. It'll be fine. 3 out of 4 pregnancies are fine. It'll be fine.


----------



## moggymay

:hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Aw Fran, please don't panic. I know it's hard not too, I'd be the same. Brown spotting is old blood, it could be left over from your last period and the hormones are telling your body to pass it. You doctor will be able to give you some answers tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Fran - I was in tears when I was pregnant and I wouldn't believe my friend when she said that the crampy feeling (like AF was comin) was actually really normal...I'm not sure what the science behind it is, but I have a forum for TTC'ers and a lot of ladies experience the cramping. :hugs: to you - hope tomorrow goes quickly so you can get to the doc and have him/her reassure ya :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Cheers all. I've stopped panicking now. Sorry, I'm up and down like a whore's drawers today.


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sue Dunhym said:


> Cheers all. I've stopped panicking now. Sorry, I'm up and down like a whore's drawers today.

:hugs: the first trimester is a scary ass time! I spent days in tears, I like to think it is normal to slightly lose your mind in the early days :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Aww Fran I hope you're feeling brighter mate. 

Apols to you possibly annovulatory ladies but the bItchphone is not playing nicely with pics. Will hugs suffice? :hugs:

I am officially CACKING myself over tmrw's temp/test. Urch, any further urges from you? xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Tulip - Keepin EVERYTHING crossed for you to ave a good temp tomorrow and there is a beanie burrowing as we speak and you get the biggest fattest positive! :hugs:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ohh Tulip I so, so hope tomorrow is your day!


----------



## Tulip

Sue Dunhym said:


> Ohh Tulip I so, so hope tomorrow is your day!

I hope so too... Will then proceed to drag you over to first tri and we can introduce selves to other Paranoids :D


----------



## scorpiodragon

Fran :hugs: don't worry, like everyone else is saying brown blood is old blood! I had that when I was pregnant with my son... 
Tulip I am crossing everything for you! 
Urch are you testing soon too?
Who else is up for some testing!? hehe!
xxx


----------



## vebanfield80

I've just had it confirmed - the cbfm can sometimes miss ovulation! As I said a couple of posts ago, i've had all highs and no peaks this month and was questioning if i'd o'd or if my little machine had missed it... well i've just had an ultrasound this evening and the sonographer said that i'd recently o'd and showed me my little ovary (it gets swollen during ovulation so the left looked slightly larger than the right) she described the popped follicle as "a burning ring of fire"?! So, for all those that are just getting highs and no peaks this cycle, it does not mean you are not ovulating - hurrah!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Tortoise here was my post

I am so confused right now, I feel like I wana cry so thought I'd come on here and see if someone can help advise me!

TTC for 15 months, I've been using the CBFM for 2 months (this is the second month)

First month I got 1 day of high on day 12 then 2 peaks on 13 and 14. My cycle lasted 29 days and then the dreaded AF arrived we BD'd on the high day and both peak days and 2 days later.

This month we decided just incase his little swimmers aren't as good we'd do every other day or every 3 days. and my husband decided to get his semen checked TMI! He built it up as advised by doc and this morning took it to be tested. I am on day 7 so thought this would be fine to do. Well he did that this morning and then when I woke up it asked me a pee stick, I did and it came up with a high today on day 7! Now I know it's gona go to peak tomorrow I can just tell! Got cramps, got EWCM and feel like I'm gona O which is really early for me. Is this normal? 

I feel really upset that we wanted to BD every other day to see if this works better (even tho we don't know the result) we thought it might be better and now his "sample" has gone off to some lab rather than to me! lol can't help feeling like its typical timing and another sign that things aren't meant to be!

My question is, should we BD tomorrow if the peak comes or should I BD the second day of peak so that it will have built up enough?! I know no one really knows but I know general advice is to BD on both peak days but I'm starting to think maybe we BD too much as most months we've BD'd everyday and that hasn't worked around O so maybe every other would. The hardest thing is not BD on first day of peak, I can't take it!!! It feels like I'm missing my window! I'm gutted if my one day of high and I've not taken advantage of the sample! lol

Do you guys understand? Has anyone had the same issues? It's just bloomin typical that my high is on day 7 this month!!! Don't get me wrong I'm so glad to O but just frustrated!

Advice please 

Thanks so much x


----------



## Tomo

Tulip- your chart looks FAB! I too will be crossing everything for you but only because I've already ov-ed and Mr Tomo's away tonight, heh heh!

Hey scorps! how are you doing lovely? All was good with the scan?

Vebanfield-Glad to hear you ov-ed despite not peaking, phew! Can I ask how long you've been TTC?


----------



## vebanfield80

Tomo said:


> Tulip- your chart looks FAB! I too will be crossing everything for you but only because I've already ov-ed and Mr Tomo's away tonight, heh heh!
> 
> Hey scorps! how are you doing lovely? All was good with the scan?
> 
> Vebanfield-Glad to hear you ov-ed despite not peaking, phew! Can I ask how long you've been TTC?

Hi Tomo, funnily enough we've been ttc exactly the same as you, this is our 7th cycle, it's early days for tests but I'd had a laparotomy (spelling might not be correct!) back in 2001 so they are checking I've no scarring. It is a relief to know I'd o'd without a peak - I think I might go back to temping as well, that way I know for definitie. Do you temp too?


----------



## hedgewitch

Fran such super news i am still grinning about it now, all at Hedge Towers send their love, Mr hedge was super pleased to hear about your BFP.
hi to all hope you are all well, as for me i am now 8 dpo and cramping already same symptoms as every month, however my doc decided without seeing me that she is to increase my clomid to 100mg and promptly prescribed me 3 months worth of clomid so they have high hopes for me too lol. i go to see them on the 18th and they are on about a hsg for me too to make sure my tube is clear as it is corkscrewed and damaged
i am testing officially on sunday but reckon i will be forming a POAS addiction on thursday which will last until sunday when i will finally admit defeat and collapse in an emotional mess on the bathroom floor and swear to every God available that i am ditching ttc forever!!!
apart from that not much planned for the weekend lol


----------



## Tomo

Tomo said:


> Good work girl!




vebanfield80 said:


> Tomo said:
> 
> 
> Tulip- your chart looks FAB! I too will be crossing everything for you but only because I've already ov-ed and Mr Tomo's away tonight, heh heh!
> 
> Hey scorps! how are you doing lovely? All was good with the scan?
> 
> Vebanfield-Glad to hear you ov-ed despite not peaking, phew! Can I ask how long you've been TTC?
> 
> Hi Tomo, funnily enough we've been ttc exactly the same as you, this is our 7th cycle, it's early days for tests but I'd had a laparotomy (spelling might not be correct!) back in 2001 so they are checking I've no scarring. It is a relief to know I'd o'd without a peak - I think I might go back to temping as well, that way I know for definitie. Do you temp too?Click to expand...

Yep, this is my second month of temping, I'm a convert! Been thinking about going to speak to my doctor about TTC. I know I'm not at the 1 year marker, that they usually suggest, but I have regular cycles so I'm just anxious to find out if there is any reason why I'm not conceiving. I'm 33 and like most on here, I'm impatient! I might see how this cycle pans out and take it from there, the worst they can do is tell me to wait a few more months.


----------



## Leilani

MummyIwanabe said:


> This month we decided just incase his little swimmers aren't as good we'd do every other day or every 3 days. and my husband decided to get his semen checked TMI! He built it up as advised by doc and this morning took it to be tested. I am on day 7 so thought this would be fine to do. Well he did that this morning and then when I woke up it asked me a pee stick, I did and it came up with a high today on day 7! Now I know it's gona go to peak tomorrow I can just tell! Got cramps, got EWCM and feel like I'm gona O which is really early for me. Is this normal?
> 
> I feel really upset that we wanted to BD every other day to see if this works better (even tho we don't know the result) we thought it might be better and now his "sample" has gone off to some lab rather than to me! lol can't help feeling like its typical timing and another sign that things aren't meant to be!
> 
> My question is, should we BD tomorrow if the peak comes or should I BD the second day of peak so that it will have built up enough?! I know no one really knows but I know general advice is to BD on both peak days but I'm starting to think maybe we BD too much as most months we've BD'd everyday and that hasn't worked around O so maybe every other would. The hardest thing is not BD on first day of peak, I can't take it!!! It feels like I'm missing my window! I'm gutted if my one day of high and I've not taken advantage of the sample! lol
> 
> Do you guys understand? Has anyone had the same issues?

Hi MummyIwanabe - do you have any reason do doubt your man's swimmers, or are you just coverring all bases? If you do get your peak tomorrow, I would BD on both peak days, yep his swimmers may not be fully re-stocked, but a few million twice might be better than no million trying to reach the target. If you don't get it - then save it up for a bit longer.

The month my DH got his SA done was a bit frustrating, as we were going to wait til after OV for him to give his sample, then we saw something on TV and panicked, and he did his the day before my first peak, so I was a bit peeved, but we BD'd both peaks. Turned out his swimmers are a little be slow (or something, DH couln't remember if the doc said morphology or motility!). How old is your DH - mine is 45, so his machinery is starting to get old!

How long did your DH save up for? Anything longer than how often you plan to BD won't give you a true "user" sample, my GP said that the male body keeps up the pace of production if it is consistent - ie EOD for 10 days.

Try not to get upset about it - as it's out of your hands now.

P.S. I also got a high on CD7 the second month using my monitor, but didn't get peaks til CD 11 & 12.


----------



## Leilani

I'm still on knicker-watch. AF should have shown up yesterday, but has yet to rear her ugly mug. I asked DH when I should test, and he saif "next Monday" - yeah right!! I think I've been quite refrained already. I did PIAP this am, but it didn't look particularly strong (drank a lot of water before bed and got up early in the night to pee), so flushed it away. My only non-digital HPT is now in an easy to reach drawer, not a hard to reach cupboard, so maybe tomorrow morning, if my wee looks like it's pregnant, I might dip the stick in! Last month when I tested AF showed up that afternoon, and I hate to be wasteful!! I will test on Thurs I think!!!


----------



## Tulip

Sounds great Leilani, FXd for you!

I've given up all hope this month - any bean of mine would surely be showing itself by now. Sam j think I've reached your 'collapsed on the bathroom floor' stage xxx


----------



## moggymay

Tulip dont give up hope - my bean refused to show his or her presence til 14dpo - even though I tried testing earlier! 
Test in the morning if no AF - maybe you and Leilani could test together - not sure how time difference works tho :shrug:
:hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Morning all. Still a stupid-bloody-crappy high. Took my temp this morning and it was 36.11 which is too low to suggest I have ov'd already (I know you shouldn't rely on one temp but quite frankly I am past caring). May smash CBFM into tiny pieces as even if it does peak in the next few days, I'm still out this month.

Tulip - what? No test this morning? Don't be disheartened - it could still happen.
Leilani - fingers crossed for you!
Fran - is everything ok? What time is the docs?
Scorps - Glad everything is going well still
Vebanfield - glad you have ov'd. You haven't got my egg too have you??


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Morning. I had some more dark brown CM overnight. along with cramping. But it was mixed in with cream-colour CM. It's not red, and it's nowhere near the level of a period. I don't know what to think.

Doctor is at 4.20. It's going to be a very long day.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Try not to worry Fran. I'll be thinking of you. Are you at work today? I hope you manage to try and find a distraction for a bit.


----------



## tortoise

Ok Lambs I have a theory on your temp following some high level chart stalking:

36.11 is almost precisely the temp that you've ov-ed on previously. So I think you may ovulate today and therefore your BD last night will be perfectly timed. How were your lines looking today?


----------



## tortoise

Fran - I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. From what lots of people have said it sounds perfectly normal and I'm sure your doctor will put your mind at rest. Maybe ask her to sign you off for a bit so you can rest?


----------



## Leilani

I'll test with Tulip - maybe, I'ma bit nervous about it.

How long can you keep pee in a pot? Should I keep it in the fridge, or on a shelf?


----------



## vebanfield80

Tomo - I would definitely pop down to your gp, I strongly believe that worrying subconsciously that there might be something wrong won't leave you in the right frame of mind to conceive. By having a few things checked you'll feel a weight has been lifted and relax - I reckon the hsg xray partly increases chances of conception because for most it's confirmation that everything is in working order so you relax. You could always tell a little white lie and say you've been trying a year, who is the gp to say you haven't??

An interesting bit of info the sonographer gave me was that the fallopian tubes are the width of a human hair strand, I was so surprised by that, no wonder they get blocked sometimes! I was expecting her to say the width of a pen!

Lambs - here eggy eggy eggy!... I'll keep my fingers and toes crossed that you ov today, endless days of highs does get very tiring!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks dolls. I have been looking on FF's chart gallery and maybe I am having an anovulatory cycle? I don't actually care that much now. I just want to forget about the whole ttc thing for a few weeks to be honest. I may hang up my test sticks and monitor for a month and just temp for a month instead. Would I need to reset the monitor if I don't feed it sticks for a month?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Leilani,

Thanks for your advise. I don't have any reason to think DH SA will be low, it was just to cover bases really. Previously we've Bd'd a lot and its not got us anywhere so I promised myself we'd do it differently this time but timing is so hard!

I'm not going to worry about it anymore, I'm in a better place today :)

It's true about the SA though. Dh gave a sample of 5 days but that's not a true representation or what we'd norm do so the sample wont help I guess! doh! 

Just goes to show as well i don't know my own body lol. I was convinced yesterday I would get my peak today and then this morning it was my second high. I had cramps and EWCM my temp was 36.33 and today was 36.18. Confused now, its dropped but it didn't say peak. We Bd'd this morning to catch a high so if I peak tomorrow morning should I bd in the morning or at night? If you Bd at night on your first peak does that catch it? I know the second peak is automatic on the machine so bd the second night as well would that be a good enough go?

DH is 28 and I'm 25 so plenty of time for us but it is still taking some time!! All our friends have been really lucky.

Any advise much appreciated! :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

morning! 

Lamb :hugs: I think my cycle is the same! Major hugs to you hun :( 

Fran - Hope you're ok :hugs: 

tulip - I hope AF stays right away and theres a shy lil beanie in there who doesn't wanna show themselves til 2mora! A lady off the forum I run only got her BFP on CD16, hang in there :hugs:

Leilani - I think you can keep pee for a few hours? I do!? I can't use my CBFM until 11am so I PIAC and store it at room temp in the bathroom. For HPTs I think I've read somewhere about keepin it in the fridge is benficial?? I'm sure someone here will be able to shed more light on it than dippy lil me can! GOOD LUCK!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi girls, 

Firstly Tulip thanks for explaining POAS! obvious really lol!! there are sooo many its so easy to get confused!! Urchins email alone confused me so cheers love! haha!!:wacko:

Hi to you to Tortoise!! & Nikki-Lou, your baby girl is BEAUTIFUL!!!

My sister had her first baby on Sunday :0) a perfect little girl & my first neice!! I was in tears alllllllllllllll day!! It was so emotional!!! So happy for her though :0) Just cant wait until its my turn now .....

Tomorrow is day 6 on the monitor!! SO excited about putting my first stick in EVER!!! hahaha!! I think its going to be a bit of an anti climax though lol...my cycle is about 35 days so not expecting anything exciting on there for a few days yet....


----------



## nikki-lou25

Babydreams - Thankyou, I am a biased Mummy but I think she's a stunner!! My best friend had a baby on Sunday too!! She had her at 12:47am and invited me up to the hospital at 3, she was still on delivery suite but I was an emotional wreck too! 
good Luck with your 1st cycle! Its exciting POAS for the 1st time lol!


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Nikki Lou & congrats to your best friend too!! i was the same!! Met my neice when she was only 3 hours old!!

Been ttc now for 7 months & my sister was successful using the monitor so fingers crossed it'll work its magin for me too :0) Im feeling positive!!


----------



## Tomo

I'm liking the positive posts this morning! 
Doctors appointment booked for next week, so I have to be pregnant now!... if only it was that easy.

Hope today is a good day for you all. x


----------



## nikki-lou25

CD23 - still high and CM hasn't even been remotely fertile. Had a touch of watery, but that could've just been preseed left over?! I never can tell CM the day after BD Ah well, you can't expect too much in your first month TTC!


----------



## moggymay

Leilani I Googled it! :blush: Found this...

Yes, its fine to use FMU that you have saved, especially if its in a container with a lid.
You are testing for hormones, and they do not dissapear when stored. When you think about it, when you go to the doctors and they send your urine to the lab, it can a good few hours before they test it!

Yes, its fine to use urine that has been stored for a couple of hours. If you need to keep it any longer then just put it in the fridge. If you think about it, when you take a urine specimen to the doctor, they don't ask how old it is or how its been stored. :)

:happydance: more testing tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Do I need more sticks? CD23, no peak, just highs...wondering if I need to order sticks or shall I just stop feedin the machine now? If I'd have had +opks I'd be a bit more certain 

Not sure what to do??


----------



## KimmyB

Hello all, I'm just lurking around on here at the moment, keeping upto date with all your stories as there's nothing much to report, another high on CD12. Hope you're all well.


----------



## moggymay

nikki-lou25 said:


> Do I need more sticks? CD23, no peak, just highs...wondering if I need to order sticks or shall I just stop feedin the machine now? If I'd have had +opks I'd be a bit more certain
> 
> Not sure what to do??

It eats them in multiples of 10 so if it hasnt identified a peak after the first 10 sticks it will ask for a further 10 - a maximum of 20 per cycle. The second peak and high are automatic so most ladies on here stop feeding the little white monster after the first peak, I know thats what I did with Herman!


----------



## nikki-lou25

ah, so when I've finished the pack it will stop askin? I've got 3 left out of 20. Thanks :) I'll use the 3 up.


----------



## vebanfield80

Tomo said:


> I'm liking the positive posts this morning!
> Doctors appointment booked for next week, so I have to be pregnant now!... if only it was that easy.
> 
> Hope today is a good day for you all. x

I'm loving the positive posts too - I have been so down in the dumps recently, but the past few days i've felt so much calmer and happier - maybe its a sign?!?!, lol (if only I knew how many dpo I am, since my silly machine didn't pick up o! - I have bought myself a hpt today to use on Friday as i'm having laser vision correction on Friday and you can't be pregnant, how typical would that be if I got a BFP then!)

I'm glad you made your appointment with the doctor, you'll feel more in control once you've seen him/her... :happydance:


----------



## rach321

Hi Girls
I don't often post on this board but am TTC #2 and not having much luck with temping due to disprupted sleep thanks to darling son so have treated myself to CBFM. I'm on day 7 at the moment so nothing exciting to report but I do hope its as good as it says on the box!!


----------



## tortoise

MummyIwanabe said:


> Hi Leilani,
> 
> Thanks for your advise. I don't have any reason to think DH SA will be low, it was just to cover bases really. Previously we've Bd'd a lot and its not got us anywhere so I promised myself we'd do it differently this time but timing is so hard!
> 
> I'm not going to worry about it anymore, I'm in a better place today :)
> 
> It's true about the SA though. Dh gave a sample of 5 days but that's not a true representation or what we'd norm do so the sample wont help I guess! doh!
> 
> Just goes to show as well i don't know my own body lol. I was convinced yesterday I would get my peak today and then this morning it was my second high. I had cramps and EWCM my temp was 36.33 and today was 36.18. Confused now, its dropped but it didn't say peak. We Bd'd this morning to catch a high so if I peak tomorrow morning should I bd in the morning or at night? If you Bd at night on your first peak does that catch it? I know the second peak is automatic on the machine so bd the second night as well would that be a good enough go?
> 
> DH is 28 and I'm 25 so plenty of time for us but it is still taking some time!! All our friends have been really lucky.
> 
> Any advise much appreciated! :)

Hi MummyIwanabe
I think Lelani gave you exactly the same advice that I would. I'm glad you're feeling cheerier this morning -we all have our down in the dumps days...!

Regarding your questions about when to BD - I'm afraid there isn't a definitive answer on how to catch it! I believe I generally ovulate on my second peak day but everyone is different. Remember it's measuring predominantly your LH surge which occurs 12-48 hours before you ovulate. If you temp as well you'll be more likely to find out exactly when you do ovulate. 

Also a number of the ladies on this forum are advocates of the more is less philosophy when it comes to BD-ing while TTC. Many have got preggers by BD-ing every other day even through the peaks. 

I hope the sperm results come back positively for you. Keep us posted


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hi Tortoise,

I'm not sure when I ovulate really. If my temp has been down for 2 days. 36.33 and 36.18 today then if that increases tomorrow does it mean I'm going to O or have O? I trust my CBFM and it hasn't said peak yet... perhaps it will tomo!

I always tell myself I'm gona relax this time and "not care" but everytime I think i'm gona O I get so excited and feel really weird and tingly for days - think its nerves almost and I get unsettled knowing this is key timing! lol Argh it's such a nightmare isn't it!

I will keep everyone posted on results :)


----------



## tortoise

If it drops it CAN mean it'll rise tomorrow hence you ov-ed today but it's a sustained temp rise over three days which indicates ov. As I'm learning fast there isn't a one size fits all solution in this TTC business - makes it all the harder for us! 

Have you looked at the lines on your CBFM sticks or do you use OPKs? There are two lines on the CBFM stick - if the one nearest to the pee-bit is getting darker then that's an indication that ov is getting close (that's the LH line just like you have in an OPK)


----------



## nikki-lou25

tortoise said:


> There are two lines on the CBFM stick - if the one nearest to the pee-bit is getting darker then that's an indication that ov is getting close (that's the LH line just like you have in an OPK)

A question re: lines - Does everyone elses' sticks get an evap/faint LH line? All mine bar 1 or 2 seem to have faint lines where LH is? Just wondered so I aint reading too much into them once they've dried really.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Yeh wish there was one size lol would be so much easier! Well I've been charting cervix position, feel etc as well. It's soft TMI but not feeling fully open atm! 

I do look at the lines on CBFM stick and yest was slightly darker than todays strangely but not dark enough to be O and monitor only said high not peak. Here's hoping its tomorrow or soon!I don't have any cramps today and EWCM is not here so all in all im confused.com lol we shall see! Need to relax and stop over analysing I guess! 

Thanks so much :)


----------



## Eskimobabys

Okay i just reset my monitor and theres a flashing "M" and the dash lines which mean its clear so i peed on the stick and tried inserted it the correct way and it has a exclamation mark above a test telling me to remove it! and when i do the flash "M" and dash lines pop back up! why what am im doing wrong :wacko: 
EDIT okay i held down the "M" button while there was a flashing "M" and the dash lines for like 5 seconds and it said 1 & M with a low fertility block! but it doesn't tell me to insert my stick or anything :( im so confused!


----------



## Babydreams321

are u trying to reset your monitor for first time use hon?? if so you mustnt pee on the stick first time - the machine requires a dry stick for the initial reset process...??


----------



## Babydreams321

p.s. Everything go ok at the doctors this pm. Sue?? ive been following your posts xxx


----------



## Eskimobabys

Babydreams321 said:


> are u trying to reset your monitor for first time use hon?? if so you mustnt pee on the stick first time - the machine requires a dry stick for the initial reset process...??

I know i used a dry stick/un peed stick to reset it. its already reset i put the dry un used stick in the the monitor and turned on the monitor and held the m button til ALL the symbols poped up then i released the m button and took the stick out and the flashing m and dash lines pop up. so i turned the monitor off peed on the stick turn the monitor back on and it was still flashing i put the stick in and it told me to remove it! what should i be doing?


----------



## Leilani

Eskimobabys said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> are u trying to reset your monitor for first time use hon?? if so you mustnt pee on the stick first time - the machine requires a dry stick for the initial reset process...??
> 
> I know i used a dry stick/un peed stick to reset it. its already reset i put the dry un used stick in the the monitor and turned on the monitor and held the m button til ALL the symbols poped up then i released the m button and took the stick out and the flashing m and dash lines pop up. so i turned the monitor off peed on the stick turn the monitor back on and it was still flashing i put the stick in and it told me to remove it! what should i be doing?Click to expand...

You need to hold the M button until it goes to your correct CD (only goes to 5). It won't ask for a stick til CD6 first cycle. You only POAS when it asks you to. You also put the stick in with the monitor turned on.'

FX and babydust to you.


----------



## Leilani

Thanks for the FMU storing advice, though sadly not needed. Tha :witch: showed up last night, just as I was going to bed :(


----------



## Eskimobabys

okay thank you! thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tortoise

Fran- how did the appointment go?


----------



## Tulip

Mogs, thanks for reassuring me that early bfns don't necessarily mean it's over. I think tomorrows temp will the the killer - either way I'm not gong to test. I have boobs like a map of the motorway network and a saucer-sized left nipple but no other convincing symptoms. :shrug:

trying to tell myself that it's our first cycle back on the wagon. I just want to be better off this Xmas than we were at Xmas 2009 with an empty tum and a broken heart. Point of lay (to use a chicken analogy) would be a dream, but safely into 2nd tri would do me. We'd be at the 2 year TTC point at xmas.

Fran - hope docs went well. I walked past mothercare earlier and had visions of you stroking cots! Sticky dust heading your way.

To all - I've forgotten much of what I've read and it's hard to keep up on the phone. Big kisses all round xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Hey. Ok so the doctor was very nice, although of course she couldn't say "Don't worry, everything's fine". I have a referral to the Early Pregnancy Unit and I have to call them tomorrow morning and hopefully they will let me come in tomorrow and do some tests. It's too early for a scan so I am hoping they will do some HCG blood tests, repeat them again a few days later and that way they can confirm the pregnancy is progressing.

I am vascillating between despair and tears of frustration... and thinking "It'll be fine!". Up one minute, down the next. I'm trying to keep positive, especially as the cramps seem to have lessened and there is still no new blood. Now it's just light browny CM and not much of it. If I wasn't sticking my finger up there every half an hour (sorry) I probably wouldn't even know I was spotting.

So. You know. Cautious. Frightened. Occasionally positive. Worried. And powerless. There is literally nothing I can do but wait and see.


----------



## Tulip

We're all standing right behind you mate. And if sheer hope can make that miniFran stick, then it will. Now sit yer arse down, put yer feet up and start ordering Mr Dunhym around :)


----------



## cheerfulangel

Hi fran, congrats on your BFP..wonderful news!

Just popped back to check how everyone is and didn't want to read and run after your post. I know exactly how you feel..I had the same thing just after I got my BFP..worried as hell but my friend reassured me she had brown all the way through her pregnancy and after a week of it mine cleared up and all fine now. Your docs are good , mine didn't offer me a scan when I spoke to them. She just said wait and see if you get cramps and red and then to call back!!! Hope blood tests will put your mind at rest..try and put your feet up as much as you can (and maybe keep that finger out!!)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I am also taking comfort from the fact that I'm belching like a sailor, my lower back aches and my skin has gone all weird. I feel pregnant. I just want to stay that way.


----------



## moggymay

Wait and see is very hard. Maybe better not to stick your finger in though :shrug: 

EPU will be able to do internal at 6 weeks - I know that is a world away at the moment but they will likely start with bloods and monitor your HcG levels, if you take it one thing at a time it will go marginally quicker and each step is another milestone. 

Way I am seeing it you have got your bfp so we know you can do it rest is up to mother nature, we all think the hard part is getting the bfp guess this just shows how contrary ttc can be! :hugs:

So what did you think of the cots? Did you touch or smell or both? Dont laugh but you gotta smell - dont you :blush:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> We're all standing right behind you mate. And if sheer hope can make that miniFran stick, then it will. Now sit yer arse down, put yer feet up and start ordering Mr Dunhym around :)

Cheers Tulip. It really does help having you guys rooting for me. x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

moggymay said:


> Wait and see is very hard. Maybe better not to stick your finger in though :shrug:
> 
> EPU will be able to do internal at 6 weeks - I know that is a world away at the moment but they will likely start with bloods and monitor your HcG levels, if you take it one thing at a time it will go marginally quicker and each step is another milestone.
> 
> Way I am seeing it you have got your bfp so we know you can do it rest is up to mother nature, we all think the hard part is getting the bfp guess this just shows how contrary ttc can be! :hugs:
> 
> So what did you think of the cots? Did you touch or smell or both? Dont laugh but you gotta smell - dont you :blush:

I didn't smell them, you mentallist! :D

They were a lot bigger than I thought they'd be. And I couldn't see why you'd pay £300 when the £100 was just fine. I'm only 4ft10 so it's important that the cots have the bottom quite high, otherwise I won't be able to reach the baby!

I can cope with a scan at 6 weeks. That's 2 weeks away. I'll just have to keep breathing and putting one foot after another until then.


----------



## Tulip

Breathing is good. Breathing _works_.


----------



## moggymay

breathing is good for bubs too!!!

I did wonder if I was wierd smelling them? Had this thing about it after we saw some handmade ones that smelled different, had visions of mogster high on the woodstain as he teethed on the edge of the cot - bizarre cos he never did that and we had teething strips in case he did!

10 sleeps!!!


----------



## tortoise

Glad you're feeling a bit happier Fran xx


----------



## Megg33k

HOLY SHIT, FRAN! YOU'RE FUCKING PREGNANT! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
I get banned for a fucking week and all this happens while I'm gone? What a welcome back smile I got though! I don't know that I could actually be any happier for someone than I was to read that! CONGRATS!!! :cloud9:


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Eskimosbabys - doesn't it only ask for a stick on day 6 to start peeing? Maybe that's why you got the error...

Tortoise - I got another low temp reading of the same 36.18 this morning and my test said high. So the past three days I've had 36.33, 36.18 and 36.18. No cramps and no EWCM I've not ever had a cycle where the temps are low for 3 days....and i had a look at the stick and again today the line is not as dark as mondays! i'm so confused! Do you think I'm not gona O this time? On day 9 which is early. Last month is happened on day 13 & 14.

x


----------



## HappyDaze

So - AF got me today :cry: The bee-atch came a day late so I was all excited, then just when I went to POAS this morning she arrived -wasted a bloody expensive pregnancy test in the meantime.... 

I'm sick of this... :cry: I have finally made an appt to see the docs in the morning. I came off BCP about 20 months ago now but have been happy leaving everything to mother nature, but i'm not sure i can stay positive any longer... 

So for any of you ladies who have been through tests etc. can you please let me know what to expect? I'm assuming he will refer me to someone - but what are the likely first tests etc that they do?


----------



## moggymay

hormonal bloods first CD3 and CD21, maybe SA for hubby to test his swimmers and then on to FS for full appt, they will then schedule further tests eg HSG and ultrasound to check whats going on it there...next tests will depend on what first lot throw up.....they may be able to do something after initial bloods eg clomid or they may go from bloods to US and HSG all depends on what they find at each stage.


----------



## moggymay

How are you doing today Fran? 10% of the wait gone as now 9 sleeps to 6 weeks. What did EPU say? :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

hello girls, Fran let us know how it goes if you get into the EPU, sending you and minifran hugs,xx
hello to everyone how are we all today? doing well i hope 
as for me well 4 days till AF due, sore boobs which is normal for me since starting the clomid, nausea which isn't and wanting a chicken bhuna with naan bread, pilau rice, garic mushroom puree and onion bhajee's since 7 am this morning isn't, however i POAS yesterday and it was negative so i am obviously just feeling icky. they say third times the charm with the clomid but obviously not for me lol, well no bhuna so i am settling for a cheesy bacon and mushroom omelette with beans and fried bread lol, so hungry!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Moggy May.. Im intrigued by this too....bit of a daft question but been playing on brain...would we have to go together ( me & OH ) to docs first off?? we're registered at different doctors so how would that work?? would he have to see his & me mine? or would it make things easy ( thinking ahead ) if he just joined at my clinic?? Thnx


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Happydaze really sorry that AF arrived. That's pants, but good that you are taking positive steps and have booked doctors appointment. I have done like wise and have got an appointment next week. AF not due until 20th so hoping it will all be academic and it won't be necessary! I think it will really help even if they can't find any thing 'wrong' and just say to keep going then it might psychological help me to relax... Anyway, I think it's good to ask for help! 

Babydreams- I was thinking this too, although I'm going to go on my own first and see what they say. My husband is registered at the same surgery, so it might make things easier if he was? I can only say I have been trying for 9 months. I had the pill prescribed just before we got married as my period was due on our wedding day! (might have ruined the look slightly!) so I took it to delay period until we got back from honeymoon. So they'll have that on record, we've only actually been trying for 7 months. 

Goodness I have been blathering on! 

Fran - hope all ok?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Ok, back from the hospital. Surprisingly, they did a scan - I didn't think they were going to as it was so early. Unsurprisingly, they couldn't see anything. This leaves 3 possibilities:

1. It was too early to see anything. This is likely.
2. They couldn't see anything because it's not developing properly. Less likely.
3. It's not in the uterus, it's ectopic. Unlikely, but possible.

So they took bloods and I have to go back on Friday and have bloods taken again and compared, and I'll have the results by 3pm on Friday. Thank god I won't have to wait all weekend.

I do of course wish they'd done the scan, seen the tiny dot and told me all was well. And of course I burst into tears. But I am slightly encouraged by the fact that I came home with a clearblue digital and this time it said "pregnant 2 - 3" rather than "1 - 2", which suggests to me that the HCG is increasing.

I haven't had any cramps since yesterday evening. I did have some brown CM this morning but no more since.

I'm not going to work tomorrow, I can't face having to think about work when I'm so focussed on Friday.


----------



## scorpiodragon

There have been so many posts since I last came on... ugh! I am sorry I don't remember everyone's.... but I am giving big :hugs: to all of you with not so great news this week and big :hugs: to those who got visited by the witch! 

Fran - just wanted to say yay! for the 2-3 week on the CB test... I kept doing them until I got 3+ for peace of mind... crazy I know, but this is also coming from someone (like it seems most of us) who labelled her CBFM sticks :haha: 

:hug: to everyone you are all great!


----------



## Capsicum

Yup.......the ole lurker is here again.... That's really excellent and encouraging news Fran. And yes, it is quite surprising that they did a scan as I also thought that there was no chance of seeing ANYTHING so early. In 3-4 weeks yes, but not yet. 

Sounds like they looked after you though (where on earth did you get such a good/quick service in London? ;-) Hope Friday rolls around quickly, with good results for you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Queen Charlotte's in Hammersmith - a specialist maternity hospital. God bless them.


----------



## moggymay

Fran i am amazed they tried a scan so early! Our EPU wont do them until 6 weeks unless they suspect an ectopic because they cant see owt and dont want to panic you any more than you already are! Reckon this is why you didnt see lil Fran yet.

I wouldnt be disheartened by the lack of owt on the scan but wow you got a 2-3 digi :happydance: that means since last time bubs has increased the HcG in your body and it isnt even a week since test 1 :dance:

Good that they are doing bloods etc, often you read on here they dont do anything so you got a good hospital there hon. Party time on Friday after 3pm - got footie but will get on as soon as I can after to see the good news! Will even bring cake - what do you fancy?

:hugs:

Hey Scorps how goes it? Any goss for your bump bud? Hows the buggy board search?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tell you what, this whole thing has made me realise how much I love and rely on Mr Fran.

Sorry guys for invading this thread with my worries. I should probably just start a journal.


----------



## moggymay

up to you but we are here to hear the worries and the joys too - we will be partying with you on Friday! And we still would be even if it was in a journal instead - once a wonder always a wonder!


----------



## Tomo

Great news that you got the scan and the 3-4 weeks on the CB digi, that must be encouraging?...I'll have everything crossed the bloods come back good and you can begin to relax a little bit. 

Nice work on having a fab hospital too! I hope that when my time comes my hospital is just as good.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Jesus Christ, the hospital just gave me a heart attack. They rang and said "Just to let you know, based on your blood test we don't need you to come back in..." at which point I'm thinking "OHSHITOHSHITOHSHIT" and she goes on "... so if you just make an appointment in 48 hours and we'll see you then". Holy fuck, thank fuck for that. All she was calling for was to say "nothing immediately wrong, come back in 48 hours" and I've already made that appointment. My HCG level is 496, and I have checked and that looks just about normal for this time in pregnancy.

Blimey, my heart hasn't quite calmed down.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Alright, I done my own journal thread so I can stop clogging up this thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/273587-sue-dunhyms-thread.html#post4381158


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't have expected them to see anything that early, honey! I'm glad she called back to say that there was no immediate issues... Of course, the wording could have been a bit better, couldn't it? I'm going to go stalk your journal now! :winkwink:


----------



## Tulip

Temp plummeted, giving up for this cycle. Apologies for all the needless excitement! Big love! x


----------



## moggymay

tulip :hug:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> Temp plummeted, giving up for this cycle. Apologies for all the needless excitement! Big love! x

Oh boo. Sorry to hear it.


----------



## Tulip

Cheers, you pair of preggos :D


----------



## LJaydow

Ladies,

I am on CD15 (High) and for the past 2 days have been bleeding (there are some clots). I only had my period a short while ago.

What on earth is going on?

Do i have to reset the monitor? If it is AF, why is it still reading "high"

Advice please :(


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi Everyone:

Been a while. Congrats to the newly pregnant :)

My wife finally got AF yesterday after finishing provera 4-5 days ago.. we made it all the way to CD67 this time :( 

Anyhow, we're CD2 today, getting ready for the newly upped clomid 100mg dose on days 5-9. 

We're also going to do OPK's at night on top of the CBFM in the morning, and I'm going to mark the sticks and keep an eye on the lines very carefully.. I doubt she OV'ed last cycle but I just want to be very sure this time.

Anyway, will keep you all posted.. hopefully this is our month!


----------



## urchin

Happy Wednesday Wonders :D I'm back home and looking forward to sleeping in my own bed....I got no sleep at all last night as the heating pipes in thehotel room were making such a racket - I'm absolutely bollxd

AF started yesterday right on cue - so it looks like my cycle is back to its usual 28days with a CD14 oscillation .... I'm oddly pleased by this, after a couple of decades of a cycle you could set your watch by, it felt really weird for it to be so different.
So I'm feeling miserable - I have horrid cramps and generally feel yukky :( - and of course, I'm not preggers


I've been away since Sunday, so there was a lot to catch up on and I've not retained everyone's news (I'm thinking through a co-codamol fog)
but

Tort - I did try temping but didn't get on with it .... I have no regular getting up or going to bed time - one morning I may be up for work at 5.30, the next it might be 8 .... and then my going to bed time is all over the place too. So I don't have a regular enough sleep pattern to work with

Fran - hang on in there hon, any spotting is worrying but honestly it is very common in healthy pregnancies .....glad Mr F is being a rock for you xxx

Megg - banned again? blummin eck girlie .... good to see you back again, how's things going accross the pond?

Everyone else - a big Ay Up ... I'm around now for the next 10 days so hopefully should catch up with what's going on for you all shortly xx


----------



## Megg33k

Urchin - I was never banned before! LOL This is all new to me! It was because my husband had made an account to read my journal but had never posted to say who he was... so 2 accounts on the same IP looked like I had a duplicate account and there's no way to prove otherwise! :shrug: A week off wasn't so bad at all really! I got a TON of stuff done! LOL I'm good... really good! Glad to see you here... also glad to read your sheds had arrived while I was away! LOL

Russell - Glad it showed! I just started my Provera script today (no stranger to it here)! FX'd that the higher dose on later dates helps! Maybe this will be it for you two! :dust: to y'all!

Jaydow - Do you temp? It's hard to say what's going on... I definitely wouldn't reset the monitor right yet. Sometimes there can be bleeding with ovulation.... not usually as much as you're describing but nothing is impossible. What are your cycles normally like?

AFM... Started Provera today as my test was still :bfn: as expected! I'm ready to get back in the game! :)


----------



## smokey01

hiya all just a quick question........if i had peaks on my cbfm on sun and mon when will i ovulate? would it be mon/tues? thanks :) xx


----------



## Megg33k

It's hard to say... I could be Sun, Mon, Tues, Wed, or even Thurs... It's almost impossible to say... I would just keep at it for several days and hope for the best! :)

I don't know if you've tried temping... but it really helps so that you don't have to worry about which day it might have been.


----------



## HappyDaze

urchin/Tulip :hugs: sorry to hear you're also out this month...

I have just got back from my docs appt - he has made an appt for me to see the Fertility Specialist next Friday. He didn't do any tests or anything, just referred me on - he probably wanted me out of his office before I burst into tears, I was seriously on the verge... the emotion of talking about it out loud to someone else was a bit much for me!! 

Anyway, sorry for my down-in-the-dumps post yesterday, i usually try to be so positive, but it just seems to have really got to me this month. But I am off on holiday for a few days with a group of friends, so lots to look forward to and take my mind off things before my appt next week.

Good weekend all :flower:


----------



## WannaBPregger

Hi everyone! What a great thread. I'm using my CBFM for the 1st month. We've been trying for 8 so I'm hoping this helps narrow things done! Baby Dust to all!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi wannabpregger youre in the same situation as me it seems so will be good to see how u get on!! im on day 7 of using my CBFM so fingers crossed!! I'll be happy this month just with a peak day or two to be honest so i know things are "normal" down there u know?? have about a two week wait though as cycles are LONG!!!

Hi Russel too.....how amazing that a fella is doing charting n stuff for his OH!! Thats great that youre getting involved!! My OH doesnt even understand the word ovulation i dont think hahahaha!! He just respects my wishes & BD's on demand!! lol !!xx


----------



## KimmyB

Good morning, how are we all? I have caught up on all the news but it's all jumbled in my head as there's so much :wacko:

I just had to share...I got my first ever PEAK this morning! CD14 and first month of using CBFM, so excited!


----------



## moggymay

KimmyB said:


> Good morning, how are we all? I have caught up on all the news but it's all jumbled in my head as there's so much :wacko:
> 
> I just had to share...I got my first ever PEAK this morning! CD14 and first month of using CBFM, so excited!

:wohoo: Congrats on the peak get :sex:


----------



## KimmyB

thanks Moggymay, it's nice to share the excitement with people who understand! We've been :sex: every High day and will continue for the next few days aswell :happydance:


----------



## Babydreams321

Congrats Kimmy B!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I so cant wait 'til I get the same!!xxx eeeek how exciting!!!xxx


----------



## KimmyB

hehe thanx babydreams! Where abouts are you in your cycle?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

How exciting! I loved it when I got my first peak the first month we used it! This time I've had four highs so far and on CD10. We BD on CD8, 10(today) and will on 12 unless peak comes tomorrow! Trying to think that every other day is adequate but it's hard as I feel like I'm missing my opportunity! We've BD'd everyday before and its not happened yet so trying to be strong and refrain from going BD crazy! :) it's so hard isn't it girls!!


----------



## Babydreams321

KimmyB said:


> hehe thanx babydreams! Where abouts are you in your cycle?

Only on day 7 at the moment..so have a couple of weeks to go yet I think as my cycles is generally 35-40 days!!! 

It feels good already...without the CBFM its all guesswork isnt it??? I always thought id "covered all bases" BDing every other day for a fortnight sometimes!!!!! but obviously have never got lucky...so hoping the CBFM will show me where we've been going wrong!! BRING IT ON!!!! Im feeling positive again this month!

( which reminds me euromillions tomoro night is £113MILLION!! need to buy your tickets girls!! haha )


----------



## MummyIwanabe

My CBFM said high for past 4 days. on CD 10 but its weird as on day 7 it was a fairly dark line but not darker than control and get day it has got less and less....! I'm fretting a bit I won't O but it's early days I guess. Last time I got peak on 13 and 14 so fingers crossed the same will happen. 

It's all guesswork and it often makes me wonder how anyone manages to get pregnant or accidents happen! lol 

Euro Millions - def getting myself a ticket!!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

MummyIwanabe said:


> My CBFM said high for past 4 days. on CD 10 but its weird as on day 7 it was a fairly dark line but not darker than control and get day it has got less and less....! I'm fretting a bit I won't O but it's early days I guess. Last time I got peak on 13 and 14 so fingers crossed the same will happen.
> 
> It's all guesswork and it often makes me wonder how anyone manages to get pregnant or accidents happen! lol
> 
> Euro Millions - def getting myself a ticket!!!!

How are you girls adding the pictures at the bottom of your posts??!! inm rubbish with that sort of stuff, cant figure out how to personalise my name with a picture OR adding the "cycle line" thingamebob either??!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

You go the the link link maker thingy 

https://www.tickerfactory.com/ezticker/ticker_designer.php

design your own through the steps - its free.

Then copy and paste the url into your signature panel (which is under the User CP) - top left of your screen then on the left menu is your signature panel, paste in there and preview to check it works. Save. Job done!

Hope this helps x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi ladies. I finally got a peak today (cd24!) but sadly OH is at work so cannot oblige. I am officially giving up for this month but at least I will know when AF is due and NOT to bother testing. Think of the money I will save on pg tests!! I'll be rich!

Also, am taking a break from B&B for a few weeks I think as I need to think about something else for a while. I will miss you all hugely though and will endeavour to check in at least once a week to see whose up the duff!! Thanks for all your kind words and support - it means a lot.


----------



## nikki-lou25

I got my first ever peak today finally on CD25 :dance:

Lamb - Sorry you're OH can't oblige hun. Sometimes its good to take a break hun :hugs: Hope you come back feeling all refreshed...or even better if you were pregnant! Take Care hun :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey girls, Lamburai Im so glad you got a peak status :0) Happy days!! & to you both with peak days on day 24/25 - how long are your cycles usually then?? Just intrigued ( as I have long cycles myself! ) 

Thanks xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - I understand! My week away was actually really good for me. And, I haven't been on nearly as much as I was in the past since I coming back. It's been a good thing! :hugs: Luckily I can still keep up with you on FB! :happydance:

Congrats to the girlies with the Peaks and whatnot.. Welcome to the newbies!


----------



## Babydreams321

MummyIwanabe, i think ive done it....just testing lol xxx:happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Babydreams, my cycles are usually around 35 days - but I usually ov on CD 21...so expecting a slightly longer cycle this month. Well...I'm hoping for a BFP obv but I will expect AF a few days later than usual 'coz of late eggie!


----------



## Babydreams321

nikki-lou25 said:


> Babydreams, my cycles are usually around 35 days - but I usually ov on CD 21...so expecting a slightly longer cycle this month. Well...I'm hoping for a BFP obv but I will expect AF a few days later than usual 'coz of late eggie!


Yeah I have a similar cycle to you....last month was shortest since Ive come off the pill at only 34 days!! i was so excited that it was shorter ( as you know the long wait can be unbearable!! ) but then 2 months before that I had to wait 44 days!! :wacko: god!!!!!!! that was a BAD month!!

Without the CBFM you kinda guess don't you...so you dont know if youre catching the egg if suddenly a long cycle comes out of nowhere!! CBFM is amazing if i actually can BD on the right day for once!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! heres hoping!! My fingers are crossed for you Nikki-lou!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bunny78

This might be a silly question but how long after your "peak" days do you Ovulate? I had my 1st peak day on Saturday then again on Sunday and high on Monday! Just trying to figure it out! Thank you!


----------



## bunny78

Hi! Ok so I just started using the CBFM and I had my first "peak" day on Saturday, then again on Sunday and a high on Monday. 
This might be a silly question but how long after your "peak" day do you O? 
I have read so many different things! Its so confusing! Help! Thanks! ;)


----------



## nikki-lou25

I think it's anywhere within 48 hours of the 1st peak? I will stand corrected if anyone can say otherwise???


----------



## bunny78

Thank you! I feel like I read so many different things! It is so confusing! I will tell you this I hate the wait from now till the time AF is suppose to come! UHH!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oh I kno hun, I'm entering the 2ww now as I got my 1st peak today - I don't temp so I dont know exactly when I will ov. 

Can anyone help? 

I got 1st +ve OPK yest 3pm, then PEAK this morning, +ve OPK at 5pm today!


----------



## bunny78

Wait you aren't doing your tests first thing in the morning? Everything I read said to use your first urine of the day to get the most accurate results.... 

I used the ovk from first response last month and obviously it didn't work because I am still trying to get prego! I heard great things about the CBFM so if you just keep doing what your doing i am sure it will happen.. 

Everything I read though said its best to have sex when your monitor says HIGH 3 days before you O...


----------



## nikki-lou25

I used OPKs as you don't always get a peak on 1st cycle with CBFM. I do CBFM with FMU but the cheapo OPKs say test with urine from later on. 

My monitors been on high for 16 days - so we got a bit fed up of BDin for babymakin sake, had a couple of "days off" but BD last night, got peak today, gonna BD tonight and then call it a day for "babymaking" I think. Back to having recreational bedroom fun!


----------



## tortoise

Hey everyone - I'm following in Lamb's footsteps and also stepping away for a bit. B&B is driving my hubby mad! I'll check in to see how you're all doing - good luck to everyone! xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Nikki Lou, 

Morning hon!

I didnt realise that about the peaks when using CBFM for the first time.... i have some OPKS in the cupboard...did you start doing 3pm OPK tests alongside the CBFM tests when you got highs on CBFM?? or from the start out of interest?xx


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I got peak readings on my first cycle of using CBFM but everyone is diff I guess. 

I can usually tell as well as I got aches and feel a bit run down lol.

I got a high today and my temp is still same as yest 36.12 but now since 11am I've got cramps and just checked and got EWCM TMI! So we BD'd yest morn I'm wondering whether to BD tnite then hopefully get my peak tomo morn then BD tomo night and BD Sunday night 

or not BD tnite as monitor said high although EWCM is there and BD tomo morn and sunday morn or night!

Chasing that valentines eggie!

What you reckon girls! I know its pot luck but I almost feel like I need someone to tell me which way as I always end up thinking my way is the high way! lol


----------



## KimmyB

mummyIwannebe - It is such a pain trying to work out how often is best! A lot of people say every other day so spermies can restock and others do everyday, so confusing :wacko: Last cycle I did every other day throughout the cycle and it didn't work (not that I'm saying it would never work lol) So this cycle we've done every day since CD9 and will continue til I'm worn out! I'm currently on CD15 and got my second peak today so we're just going to carry on as we have and keep our fingers crossed! Good luck to you hun.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Thanks KimmyB I alwasy promise myself I wont over analyse things but then as soon as I know O is round the corner I go crazy and start over thinking everything!

I jsut can't help it! lol

Good luck to you too hunni here's hoping for BFP's!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

MummyIwanabe Id be definitely inclined to BD tonight....& then again tomorrow night too now ( if you get your peak)... you BD'd yday morning so sperm has had 1.5 days to re-new again?? 

If you dont get peak tomorrow....id then leave til sunday.... i dunno though... im a tad obssessed & would be wanting to BD all the time when i get eenually get my highs!! xxx


----------



## bunny78

Good morning ladies! 

I used my CBFM for the first time this month and got a 5 highs then a peak on day 13 and 14 then a high again on day 15.. 
From everything that I have read (and I have read alot) they say its best to have incourse 3 days before your Peak day and then every other day.. and on the your high day following your peak day. (who knows if that is actually correct tho) 
They also say to use Pre-seeded lube incase people were using saliva (TMI sorry) which I didn't know until a couple of days ago... because saliva can harm the sperm.. I am not sure if you all know that (you prob do) but just incase you didn't .. 

I am 5 DPO and I felt like I was getting AF when I was sleeping last night and have a little cramping this morning. Who knows though.. I do not like this waiting time between O and AF!


----------



## KimmyB

I could've written that myself! We've BD every single High this cycle :blush: Feel like I'm going crazy here :wacko:


----------



## bunny78

Don't go crazy.. you need to relax and try not think about it so much ( i know its hard) 


I have a question.. Do your cycle start on the day you start spotting or the day you bleed?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

babydreams - Thanks for advice was going to BD tnite. Just did a pee test on an O stick but the line wasn't dark enough so not sure now lol. I still think I will though as you're right it's been 1.5 days :) then I will see what tomo holds!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

bunny78 - I'm using preseed, I read about the saliva thing! It's amazing isn't it! who would have thought that! 

I love the CBFM it's great, just wish it would tell you what to do as well so I wouldn't think about it as much!! haha!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

bunny78 I would count it was day you start spotting if your period starts the following day after that I would guess its the first day you spot? Unless you spot for days...

Don't quote me tho - I've never ever spotted


----------



## KimmyB

bunny78 said:


> Don't go crazy.. you need to relax and try not think about it so much ( i know its hard)
> 
> 
> I have a question.. Do your cycle start on the day you start spotting or the day you bleed?

Since the ectopic af has changed and I don't get any spotting, just one minute there's nothing then the next it's in full flow-no exaggeration! SoI can't help you there, sorry.


----------



## bunny78

MummyIwanabe: 
I just ordered the preseeded .. it should be here soon .. all tho I am hoping I won't need it.. ... But you never know! Its a waiting game now! I am trying not think about it every moment but that isn't working! 

I think the CBFM is the best thing .. OPK aren't that great.. they didn't work for me.. I mean they showed the LH surge but then what?? 


Do you know if your cycle starts on the days you start spotting or when you actually Bleed? Cuz in Dec. and Jan I started spotting on the 23rd and got AF full blown on the 
25th.... I usually just start counting from the 25th!


----------



## bunny78

KimmyB said:


> bunny78 said:
> 
> 
> Don't go crazy.. you need to relax and try not think about it so much ( i know its hard)
> 
> 
> I have a question.. Do your cycle start on the day you start spotting or the day you bleed?
> 
> Since the ectopic af has changed and I don't get any spotting, just one minute there's nothing then the next it's in full flow-no exaggeration! SoI can't help you there, sorry.Click to expand...


Sorry for the Af question, i asked in another forum and nobody replied. So I thought you girls might know since you are using the CLFM


----------



## MummyIwanabe

tricky one bunny78 If you started spotting on 23rd that would imply the lining was breaking down and then 25th was full on AF. I don't know tbh if spotting was a lot I would probably suggest starting from 23rd but if it was random spots I would prob count from 25th...

I hope that helps - not sure if it's right tho! we women are complicated eh!


----------



## KimmyB

Tbh I'd just take it from the day you start spotting like MummyIwannabe said...Although I'm no expert lol! This is just how I would do it if I spotted.


----------



## bunny78

MummyIwanabe said:


> tricky one bunny78 If you started spotting on 23rd that would imply the lining was breaking down and then 25th was full on AF. I don't know tbh if spotting was a lot I would probably suggest starting from 23rd but if it was random spots I would prob count from 25th...
> 
> I hope that helps - not sure if it's right tho! we women are complicated eh!

thank you! Actually the spotting is random.. sometimes there is more and sometimes there is nothing! IDK! 

Well thanks ladies for your help.. sorry that I changed the subject..


----------



## MummyIwanabe

No probs bunny78, these Q's are worth asking :)

I wish we were all text book! would be so much easier lol!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hey ladies,

I count CD1 as the first day you get full red flow...thats what I was told to do when I started charting on fertility friend! 

I got my 2nd peak today - without it askin for a stick!?!?!?! I did an OPK and its not quite positive, I'm hoping I O'd yesterday (CD25) as I had a nippin in my right ovary! We BDd CD24 when I got 1st +OPK but hubby's not been well since! hoping the preseed has kept the troops alive for a couple of days. Gonna try and BD later but I aint holdin my breath :( 

My DD was conceived a few days before Ov so I dont know why I am stressed tbh! I just am!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

That's weird getting a peak without the stick, maybe it does that if you've used it for a while? How long's your cycle? 

Isn't it typical that when the time is right hubby is unwell mine has been unwell too! such timing! lol 

Good luck nikki-lou25 and lets hope the preseed will work its magic :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

The 2nd peak is automatic hun, even with a stick the monitor gives 2 peaks then a high. Its my 1st cycle with CBFM and my cycles are usually 35 days(ish) but I've ovulated a bit later than I expected...usually notice EWCM CD21


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh so if its automatic it shouldn't ask u for a stick (even tho it does sometimes) as that's a waste! hehe! Glad to hear you O tho, late or not at least you did :)

Roll on 2ww! :)


----------



## bunny78

ok so I was just looking at a online ovulation calender and it is WAY off according to my CM and my CBFM? 

The online Calender has to be wrong... right? My CBFM said my peak days were Sat feb 6 which means I would O within the next 48 hours from my first Peak.. 
And the Ovulation Calender (online) said according to my cycle I should O on Feb 11th.. 

Obviously I must go by what my body is saying and the CBFM right?? SO confused!


----------



## Babydreams321

Yeah i wouldnt use the online ones hon...there are so many online tools & they are all "guesswork" to cover all days for all women logging on!! the CBFM & your body is unique so definitely trust those over online calendars!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I agree! :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Bump? What's going on with no one posting in here anymore? LOL


----------



## fairygirl

Good point Megg. How can I stalk from afar when there are no posts?


----------



## debgreasby

I was also wondering where everyone went!


----------



## KimmyB

Me too! But didn't really know what to post :wacko:


----------



## fairygirl

Well as a new cbfm user I absolutely love it. Got really excited when I got a high, now just waiting for a peak, hopefully within the next week. I love looking at the lines on the sticks, this morning my LH line (the one nearest the wick) was faint but visible straight after using it and my estrogen line is fading (although means it is increasing) and it made my day. I found out what the lines meant Googling. :happydance:


----------



## Weeplin

Hi, just dropping in from..well..everywhere on here lol. I lurk.

Anyways, just thought I would put forward my experience of the Monitor. 

I have concieved twice with this monitor. Both times in the first month of using. My first bean unfortunately is an angel but Jason was concieved using the monitor and all went well.

I actually didn't even get to peak fertility. I remember because I thought something was wrong and I was really upset but it turned out that I fell even before the monitor detected the peak.

I would 100% recommend this to anyone and when I try for #3 next year I will definately be using the monitor again. XD


----------



## MDRussell0779

We're now on CD6 today. Started Clomid @ 100mg last night, on the 2nd dose tonight. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Glad to see some posts again!!! Woohoo!

Good luck on your Peak Fairygirl!

Russell - Hoping this does the trick for you two! :)


----------



## LJaydow

Well, its now CD20, still on high and still bleeding as if it were a period. Getting pain in my right side too. Getting sooooo peeved now, BDing is non existant, a peak is non existant and having to be on my guard for leaky tampons and stuff is making me very fed up indeed.

I think i shall be heading to the Drs. I had all of this before, but the blood wasnt so heavy, and i had to have a scan for PCOS. One scan said I had cysts on my ovaries so i went back again about 6 months ago and they said that there is no sign of anything on my ovaries at all.


GRRRRR happy monday!


----------



## Minimin

Ljaydow. How frustrating. I would get it checked out anyway. Hope it is sorted soon.

CBFM on CD4- how dull... anyone else on the wait. I normally have a 29/30 day cycle but last mnths was 34 days after MC on the 9th of Jan. CBFM did detect a peak for that cycle but must have missed the eggy or it came from the right tubless side!

Anyone else waiting to OV?


----------



## Leilani

LJaydow said:


> Well, its now CD20, still on high and still bleeding as if it were a period. Getting pain in my right side too. Getting sooooo peeved now, BDing is non existant, a peak is non existant and having to be on my guard for leaky tampons and stuff is making me very fed up indeed.
> 
> I think i shall be heading to the Drs. I had all of this before, but the blood wasnt so heavy, and i had to have a scan for PCOS. One scan said I had cysts on my ovaries so i went back again about 6 months ago and they said that there is no sign of anything on my ovaries at all.
> 
> 
> GRRRRR happy monday!

That's no good.

The first month I used my CBFM, I started to bleed on CD18 - and it was AF - I was in a bit of denial the first day or so, so kept testing (and gettig highs, as I'd not reached peak, so the CBFM was automatically giving me highs). I went to my GP on the 3rd day of bleeding, and she said it would have been an anovulatory cycle, and it was nothing to be concerned about. She then sent me for bloods and later 7DPO bloods too - and all came back fine - it was just one of those things. I also had highs from CD6!!

AFM - CD6 here, I didn't POAS this am - I'm sure it would have asked, I didn't even look, as I'm taking Soy again this cycle, so won't see anything on my sticks til I finish taking them. I might still POAS tomorrow am, if I remember before I pee, don't want to deprive the monitor of my habit!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I'm on CD14. Got a peak yesterday and a peak this morning but tbh I could not feel less fertile! Had some constipation yest and today - does anyone else get this during O? I've not had it before. 

3 days ago I felt great, really fertile EWCM cervix felt great and then during my peak I'm dry, cervix less open and constipation! I use preseed.

Does anyone else get this or feel less fertile during their peak? lol

I felt less fertile last peak as well - maybe it's just my body!

I get so excited when I see the peak but then I have to tell myself, remember you got this last month too and it didn't happen.

x


----------



## Leilani

I've read that quite a few ladies to get constipated around OV - maybe because any excess liquid is used to make CM! Last month I noticed I was slightly constipated around OV - so think it probably is a fairly common thing!

MAybe you feel less fertile, as you are feeling under pressure a bit?


----------



## fairygirl

LJaydow, I hope you get some answers.
MummyIwanabe, According to my temps last cycle I O'd after all my natural fertile signs, it does seem rather bizarre, that is why I now have a cbfm to confirm it. We have preseed too, just hoping it does the trick. Also bding every other day just in case.

Been interesting to read that the cbfm gives you some readings automatically. 

CD, er, I lose count as waiting for O takes ages! Got another high today and the lines are almost the same colour. Such random things to be excited about.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hmm maybe I should drink more water! :) don't feel pressure I don't think, I get excited! It usually turns me on hehe!

fairygirl good to hear I'm not the only one, sounds like we're doing the same thing so baby dust to us! fingers crossed!!! x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, how are we all today,
was beginning to wonder what was going on myself with it being so quiet on here all weekend, 
as for me well the witch got me a valentines present https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/8/8_8_43.gif although it wasn't what i wanted, as i predicted she arrived that morning before Matt had even got up, i sat in the toilet staring at my pad crying my eyes out, think i have finally lost the plot https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/10/10_1_138.giflol, but i got a whopping 14 day lp which is amazing for me lol, knew it was coming after my POAS addiction got out of control and i tested every day for the last 3 days https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gifand all with a BFN
so totally over this whole TTC thing, its got to the point after 7 years where all the charting and stuff is just a chore, there is no excitement in it anymore, testing day brings trepidation......so to be a glutten for punishment i have took my clomid in the early hours again so cd2 for me and i have done what the docs said and upped the dosage to 100mg, anyone any idea if i will get any side effects from the increased dosage? i been on the 50mg for the last 3 cycles but only ovulated on this last cycle, it didn't work on the first two cycles, 
one thing i have noticed is that my temp has stayed elevated, even though the witch is residing at Hedge Towers which is unusual for me usually it drops right down so not sure whats happening there.....


----------



## helen87

Hi all just a quick question. Im on CD 7 as my ticker below shows, and i got a high on CBFM , is that not a bit early, especially as i never actually had a proper flow until CD 3? the lines are pretty much the same colour and it was 2nd morning urine. When i think about it though,it never even seemed a proper period it was spotting for 5 days but dark red blood....Im confused x


----------



## nikki-lou25

Is it your 1st cycle using it? I got highs from CD9 this cycle and it was my 1st one with CBFM.

I need to read back and catch up, I went visiting my parents over the weekend. 

In the 2ww now, oh the joys! FF has given me the test date on Fed 23rd - thats FOREVER! ;)


----------



## Tomo

Hello everyone & welcome to newbies!

Not been on here for a while. I'm in the tortuous last bit of my 2ww and been feeling a bit emotional with it. I think the whole TTC thing has been getting to me. I know it's early days blah blah, just feeling a bit fed up. Ok, enough..

Helen87- Highs from cd7 is fine. I had highs from cd6 first month of using CBFM and early highs (cd6-cd7) subsequently. I count cd1 as the first proper day of full flow period though. Do you normally have light/spotting periods? 

Sorry to those who got AF and best of luck to those waiting to peak or test.


----------



## helen87

Tomo- No my periods are normally 3 days heavy then tapers off for next day or two so this was different for me x


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies :0)

Hope everyone had lovely weekends & were spoilt by their OH's yday ??!

Day 11 for me using CBFM for the first time...still on low....I dont expect a high for at least another week though as my cycle is LONG!! so bored at the mo!! Still get a LITTLE excited every time i POAS though!! haha! easily 
pleased me!!

xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Also hey Tomo... :kiss::hugs::hugs: Keep smiling hon, we all have our emotional days ... xxxxx


----------



## klcuk3

Hi ladies...hope you're all doing ok....I'm on cd14 today and had my peak, felt it would be today as had ewcm yesterday and twinges on left side. I am just a little confused as this is my 5th month using cbfm and my peak days are getting earlier
1st month cd25/26 peak
2nd month cd20/21
3rd month cd19/20
4th month cd18/19, then cd14/15 this month. Generally my periods start exactly 2 weeks after the second peak so fairly regular but shortening in length slowly due to earlier ov......this month and last i've taken 100mg soy cd3-7 so not sure if thats the reason.....any ideas why i'm ov early?
Very inconsiderate this month as on nights so had to get up today just to bd, then back to sleep before night shift tonight....oh the stresses of ttc!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Evening all! Thought I would pop in an update although I am trying to keep away from BnB for a bit, only cos it makes me think about ttc more than I can cope with!! Its the pre-ov bit that kills me. This month I had to wait 24 days to peak so that is getting on for 4 weeks of stressing!!

I have bought a new SILENT thermometer so can begin temping again in the morning without upsetting OH (although its in farenheit so will mess my chart up even further!) I am going to have a month "au naturel" in March. No soy, no CBFM, nothing except vitamins. Its my birthday on the 17th March so maybe I'll get some action then and peak as a birthday present!! I will temp though, just to ensure I _have_ ovulated!

I hope everyone is well, and of course I am stalking some of you through facebook or via journals and charts. I am 3dpo (according to CBFM peaks) and not getting my hopes up. I have given all HPTs to my boss to look after with strict instructions not to return them until the 26th Feb if at all!


----------



## KimmyB

Hi Lamburai, I'm also 3dpo and not testing until 26th feb (if witch doesn't turn up) Good luck to you!


----------



## nikki-lou25

I'm 4dpo - looks like we'll all be testing pretty much at the same time! FF gave me 23rd Feb for testing!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: nikki-lou, only reason I'm going for 26th coz I'll be 14dpo by then, trying not to test too early this month :)


----------



## WannaBPregger

Hi Everyone...I hope all is well. 1st month using the CBFM. Lots of highs no peaks. Now I got a low so just hoping we got the eggy. We were trying to BDing every other day except right at the end. I hope it worked! Now I will be checking my boobs everyday to see if they hurt!!!


----------



## 3yearsttc

do they sell these at the pharmacy?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

They may sell them in boots or somewhere but prob best to get them online as its prob cheaper. I got mine from Amazon :) x


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey All,

Just checking in... it has been very quiet here! Sounds like a lot of you are just start the dreaded 2WW FX'd and :dust: to you all!


----------



## tortoise

Hey ladies!
Just popping in briefly to say hello. AF got me this morning - I'm particularly gutted as I got a semi positive on 8DPO (yes I know - why did I test then?). I had brown spotting for four days before AF came and temp dropped yesterday so I knew I was out but still a little upset ;(
Hope everyone is well. Min - how was your holiday love?
x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Tort - I didn't realise it was 4 days spotting - you've only marked one day on FF. I say go to the quacks then, and see if they have any advice. If not, then try acupuncture as this will sort out LP temps (well it seems to have for me). Sorry the witch got you - I'm sure I'll be sobbing on your shoulder in 10 days so you're not alone poppet.


----------



## Tomo

Tort, hugs for you, that's rubbish! :hugs:

Think I might be joining you in a couple of days. I've got my appointment with doctor tomorrow, so thought I would test this morning and got a snowy white BFN. Arse! 

Think I might give CBFM a rest next month, and just temp. What happens if you don't use it for a month? Will I have to re-set it if I use it again?


----------



## MummyIwanabe

big hugs tortoise :( sorry the witch came x


----------



## tortoise

Sorry Lambs -I've updated FF now! Had the same spotting last month so I do have a suspicion it may be EPO so I'm not taking that this month....

Tomo - fingers crossed your BFP comes through


----------



## moggymay

Tomo said:


> Tort, hugs for you, that's rubbish! :hugs:
> 
> Think I might be joining you in a couple of days. I've got my appointment with doctor tomorrow, so thought I would test this morning and got a snowy white BFN. Arse!
> 
> Think I might give CBFM a rest next month, and just temp. What happens if you don't use it for a month? Will I have to re-set it if I use it again?

PMA Tomo your chart is looking fab - dont they call it triphasic when it does that three step thing? Plus your temps are very high for you so could still happen...11dpo is too early to test!!!! Wait til Friday and if she doesnt swoop in then test then?

Not sure what happens if you dont use if for a month, all I have learned is that it will only count up to day 99 then it gets stuck at 99 - maybe you should just not press "M" until the next month you want to use it...? :shrug:

Good luck with the docs, hope they give you some good answers and they are more proactvie than some we read about on here! :hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Thanks ladies, You're fab! :flower:

Moggy- Yes, it's suspected triphasic on FF, wasn't sure what that meant either. It could be if there was implantation on cd7, that would indicate the higher 3rd phase?! Not sure to be honest. The higher temps overall are because I'm temping vaginally this month. 

I think I might test again tomorrow before docs. I'd like to go in saying where I'm at at the mo. But then if not will wait till Friday. 

Off to see Vampire Weekend tomorrow night with Mr Tomo, so can go and hang out with the cool kids and take my mind off TTC!


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - FX'd that the suspected triphasic becomes a confirmed pregnant! :hugs:

tortoise - :hugs: @ AF showing!!!

Scorps - Glad to see your ticker progressing well! :happydance:

AFM, my temp finally dropped below coverline... That means I should take feminine products with me wherever I go today for the first time in over 2 months! Is it weird to say WOOHOO?


----------



## Minimin

Hello Ladies, 
Just popped on to see what you lovelies are up to! 
Tortoise I am sorry the stupid stupid hag got you! I hope you figure out the spotting issue too. As Lamburai suggested I would get it checked out. I think Acupuncture will help too.

Lamburai- are you getting acupuncture done?

Tortoise- Holiday was fantastic. Just bummed :witch: got me whilst I was out there. My cycle post MC was 34 and my normal cycles are around 29/30 so I hope I am back on the latter. Today is CD5 so I am in the boring wait!!! My tan doesnt go with the miserable weather here :(


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Min! Sorry the witch got you whilst on holiday - that is worse than when she comes normally! I do have acupuncture due to 2 miscarriages. It has (going on last months LP temps) sorted out my progesterone as the temps stayed up nice and steady, but I'm still a bit erratic in the follicular phase. I'm going on Friday (he wants to see me in case I am pregnant which I am probably not) but after that he said I have done nearly 4 months so should be ok to just come when I get a BFP. It is expensive you see, and I am only a lowly council worker!!


----------



## Tulip

Hey girls. Sorry she got you tort :( Hopefully no EPO will sort the spotting. Min - it was beginning to feel like I'm the only one pre-ov. Roll on next week, huh?

No SSing or early testing for me this month... Last cycle was crazy :(

big hugs all round xx


----------



## xSTACEx

Hi. Just joined this site and actually bought the CBFM today because I'm not having much luck with Target brand OPK's or internet pee strips. I'm on CD15 now so the monitor will have to wait until next month unless we get lucky this month. *fingers crossed*


----------



## mrs C

MummyIwanabe said:


> I'm on CD14. Got a peak yesterday and a peak this morning but tbh I could not feel less fertile! Had some constipation yest and today - does anyone else get this during O? I've not had it before.
> 
> 3 days ago I felt great, really fertile EWCM cervix felt great and then during my peak I'm dry, cervix less open and constipation! I use preseed.
> 
> Does anyone else get this or feel less fertile during their peak? lol
> 
> I felt less fertile last peak as well - maybe it's just my body!
> 
> I get so excited when I see the peak but then I have to tell myself, remember you got this last month too and it didn't happen.
> 
> x

I am so there with you! I am on cd 15 now and my first peak was cd 13. On cd 11-12 I seemed to have a little EWCM nothing much but on my peaks I was constipated and did not feel fertile at all. I am not temping this month but I am trying the Creighton model of charting and their system would not say that I have peaked yet. HMMM.


----------



## mrs C

helen87 said:


> Hi all just a quick question. Im on CD 7 as my ticker below shows, and i got a high on CBFM , is that not a bit early, especially as i never actually had a proper flow until CD 3? the lines are pretty much the same colour and it was 2nd morning urine. When i think about it though,it never even seemed a proper period it was spotting for 5 days but dark red blood....Im confused x

I think that the high is just the monitor getting use to you. I think you would count your first day of heavy red bleeding as CD1. That is what I have always read anyways.


----------



## mrs C

Well I am not sure where I am at anymore! We went to the urologist yesterday and he said he wasn't too concerned about DH sperm count. He did an exam and everything appears normal. He had some lab drawn and will need to give another sample in a month or so. He expects that another sample will be normal as DH did have infection 3 months ago. Apparently 100,000 sperm count only sounds terrible to us!
My monitor may be playing tricks on me. Got my first peak on cd 13. No EWCM. I am trying a new charting method in order to see a fertility specialist that only will see you after two months of charting that way. It is called the Creighton method and it is a natural family planning method that only relies on cm. The fertility center claims to have a super high success rate without using IVF or IUI. I figured we should give it a try before getting all crazy with a RE. I am just getting conflicting information with this method vs. my little white friend. Boo!


----------



## Leilani

Mrs C - I'd go with the tried and trusted white friend just now! I have very little EWCM, but I've never looked "inside" fro it - other ladies say they find lots when they go looking despiter thinking they have none!

CD8 and a low here - there's no surprises there (didn't test CD6 or 7 - didn't want to waste sticks on Low!!).


----------



## Beee

Hey ladies, I am using my cbfm for the first time this month. Was soooo excited yesterday when I got my first high!! Got another high today (cd15), REALLY hoping to get my peak over next day or two as OH is going to Florida with work on Thursday and wont be back until Tuesday, so really hoping bd'ing lots yesterday, today and tomorrow will work! 
I'm feeling more positive this month, really hoping the cbfm will help. I've been ttc for a year now and never had a hint of a BFP.... really hope it's on its way soon!!!!
How long have you ladies been using the cbfm? How long do people normally get a high reading before getting their peak?
Hope its BFP's all round this month!!
xxxx


----------



## anv7

hey ladies! sorry if this is a painfully obvious question lol

buttt.. the monitor gave me peak days of Feb 10 & 11. Then Feb 12 was back to high. Feb 13th was low. Does that mean my OV day was the 11th or 12th?


----------



## fairygirl

Hi Bee, I'm using it for the first time. I got a High on CD12 and my first peak today CD18. To be honest I am pleased it has happened this quickly for me after horribly long cycles. Good luck hun.

Tortoise, hoping she moves along quickly for you. I too found EPO disagreed with me.


----------



## fairygirl

anv, FF friend gave me some info this morning, let me cut and paste it for you:
_You have recorded a Peak Fertility Monitor result on your chart. The Peak
indicates a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last
hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate
the day following your first Peak. You may, however, ovulate later the
same day, or the following day. 
To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile
for several days after seeing a Peak result. If you are also checking your
temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also
see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.

The Peak on your monitor tells you that ovulation is likely imminent and
you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows your first
Peak reading. A Peak reading, however, does not indicate ovulation with
certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow
timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of
progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you._


----------



## anv7

fairygirl said:


> anv, FF friend gave me some info this morning, let me cut and paste it for you:
> _You have recorded a Peak Fertility Monitor result on your chart. The Peak
> indicates a surge of LH (luteinizing hormone) in your urine. This is last
> hormone to peak before ovulation. In most cases, you can expect to ovulate
> the day following your first Peak. You may, however, ovulate later the
> same day, or the following day.
> To maximize your conception chances, keep considering yourself as fertile
> for several days after seeing a Peak result. If you are also checking your
> temperature and cervical fluid, consider yourself fertile until you also
> see a sustained thermal shift and cervical fluid has dried up.
> 
> The Peak on your monitor tells you that ovulation is likely imminent and
> you are most fertile. In most cases, ovulation soon follows your first
> Peak reading. A Peak reading, however, does not indicate ovulation with
> certainty, nor does it pinpoint your ovulation day to within a narrow
> timeframe. Only your temperature sign which reflects a rise of
> progesterone after ovulation, will confirm and pinpoint ovulation for you._


thanks so much! i understand more now haha


----------



## PonyGirl

Thank you fairygirl! You just answered the question I came on here to ask! I never knew whether to count my second peak or the day after as 1dpo. I know that everyone may be different, but it's good to have some guidelines :) Cheers!


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - well i am back from an amazing few days hols with friends full of laughter which helped me beat the disappointment of AF last week and I am back with PMA for this cycle. 

Tort - :hugs: sorry she got you too, hope my PMA can rub off for this cycle!

Tomo - I have my FX'd for you that the BFP was just due to early testing - I am also interested to hear how you get on at docs and what happens next. I went to see docs on Thurs before I went away and have appt with Fertility specialist on Friday.

MummyIwanabe - I too have this some cycles with fertility symptoms coming early then seemingly disappear around OV - almost every cycle I get EWCM early then it seems to have gone by OV time, but then as someone else has said I dont' go 'looking' for it - perhaps on OV time it just all stays inside where it's more useful, lol! And i do tend to get very bloated around OV which isn't very conducive to feeling like getting on the job is it?! 

Beee - I normally get 2 or 3 highs before my peak, but I have quite short cycles (24 days) with my first peak usually day 11. Last cycle I only got one high though.

So I am now on CD8 and got my first HIGH of the cycle this morning. I have also had lots of EWCM this last couple of days - this is interesting as I have been using EPO the last few cycles but I forgot to take it with me on hols, and this is the most I've had in a few cycles -so perhaps the EPO is actually doing the opposite to what I want it to do??? Anyone else had this?

Anyway, BD week starts today :winkwink: and I have an appt with the fertility specialist on Friday - obviously I am hoping that I will get my BFP and it will all have been a waste of time going to see her :winkwink:


----------



## HappyDaze

Tomo said:


> Tort, hugs for you, that's rubbish! :hugs:
> 
> Think I might be joining you in a couple of days. I've got my appointment with doctor tomorrow, so thought I would test this morning and got a snowy white BFN. Arse!
> 
> Think I might give CBFM a rest next month, and just temp. What happens if you don't use it for a month? Will I have to re-set it if I use it again?


I think if you don't use it for a month you will have to re-set it - as it works on your previous cycles, it might screw up that info as it will have your last cycle as being very long... perhaps you could press the 'm' even if you don't poas, at least it won't record your cycle as being abnormally long? I don't know if that would work and save you having to re-set?


----------



## HappyDaze

I notice a few 'newbies' have been asking about the automatic readings - so I thought I would pass on what I picked up from the 'oldies' on here - 

yes, the CBFM is programmed to give an automatic 2nd Peak, followed by an automatic High, then it will automatically return to Low until you press the 'm' again. So a lot of girls (me included) use this to save sticks - as soon as you get your 1st peak, no matter what you do the monitor will record these same automatic results - so either save your last stick and put it in every day thereon in, or don't even bother switching it on again. 

The monitor works in bunches of 10 so no matter what the result it will continue to ask for sticks until the last in that bunch of 10 is up so it's a good tip considering how expensive the sticks are.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All! I did post on here ages ago about my acupuncturist opinion of EPO. He says it is a mild anithistamine and can dry up CM in some people (it certainly does in me!) and I believe it also delays ovulation for me too. I have conducted an experiement over two months and the two months I took it I had much less EWCM, and my ovulation was delayed by as much as 4 days (even though I was taking soy as well!).

So a big BOOO to EPO from me. Not touching the stuff next month.

Anyway, welcome all new CBFMers. I hope your stay is short.

I am now 6DPO (I think I ovulated on peak day 1 but if not I am 5DPO) and NOT feeling positive. Couldn't BD the high before peak so reckon we're not going to be lucky. Trying to steel myself for the witch's arrival and refusing to test. Unless people persuade me otherwise...!


----------



## Babydreams321

HappyDaze said:


> I notice a few 'newbies' have been asking about the automatic readings - so I thought I would pass on what I picked up from the 'oldies' on here -
> 
> yes, the CBFM is programmed to give an automatic 2nd Peak, followed by an automatic High, then it will automatically return to Low until you press the 'm' again. So a lot of girls (me included) use this to save sticks - as soon as you get your 1st peak, no matter what you do the monitor will record these same automatic results - so either save your last stick and put it in every day thereon in, or don't even bother switching it on again.
> 
> The monitor works in bunches of 10 so no matter what the result it will continue to ask for sticks until the last in that bunch of 10 is up so it's a good tip considering how expensive the sticks are.

So to summarise, after first "peak" dont turn CBFM on again until DAY 1 again where you press "m" & start again i effect?? Does the machine not want to know how long your cycle is when you first use it or is that regardless?? or does it not make you test until the end anyway??

Also what do you girls do with your spare sticks ( out of each set of 10 )?? Do you run them over to the next month ( even if there is a chance you'll be using sticks from dfferent packs? AS CBFM booklet suggests you shouldnt do this?? ) Thanks in advance!!


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good Q's babydreams! interested to see the answers! I don't have them unfortunately! x:winkwink:


----------



## fairygirl

Yeah, good questions. I also wanna know if it can get it wrong? What if my peak doesn't actually cause my O and I surge again in a few days? Will it say Low regardless? If surging twice does ever happen? I still have a few sticks left.


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Well temp dropped a bit and another BFN this morning, so I think it's only a matter of time before AF shows. 

However I did have my doctors appointment this morning...
She asked about my normal cycle, I'd brought my printed out charts for the past two months. She asked about when we have intercourse in my cycle. She said that we should be having intercourse every other day, from cd10 until cd18 (this being because I have 28 day cycles, ov-cd14) Interestingly she suggested that the egg survives for 3 days after ovulation. She said that it can be fertilized at any point on it's journey down the tube within these 3 days post ov? I queried this as I had been led to believe that it was a max of 24 hours? 

So, she is sending me for cd3 bloods only, to check my FSH levels and that I'm not in early menopause. She could see from my charts that I was ovulating, so I don't need to go for the later cycle blood tests (does that sound right?)
Mr Tomo needs to do a semen sample. Lucky him! 

She also told me to relax! She cited an example of a lady who was having a tube dye test, where the doctor kept having to leave the room, every time he came back in the room her tubes closed and every time he left they opened. Basically implying that the stressful nature of the test and the presence of the doctor was enough to make her tubes close?! 

So we'll see where we're at when the results come back, but already it has made me feel a bit better about it. Proactive steps always make me feel better. 

She also recommended the fertility monitor!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Glad the appointment went well Tomo. I would love the "egg living for 3 days" info to be true as that gives me a much better chance this month! Did she say that was defo the case when you queried it?

Hope the FSH test goes well too - I'm sure you'll be fine!


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> HappyDaze said:
> 
> 
> I notice a few 'newbies' have been asking about the automatic readings - so I thought I would pass on what I picked up from the 'oldies' on here -
> 
> yes, the CBFM is programmed to give an automatic 2nd Peak, followed by an automatic High, then it will automatically return to Low until you press the 'm' again. So a lot of girls (me included) use this to save sticks - as soon as you get your 1st peak, no matter what you do the monitor will record these same automatic results - so either save your last stick and put it in every day thereon in, or don't even bother switching it on again.
> 
> The monitor works in bunches of 10 so no matter what the result it will continue to ask for sticks until the last in that bunch of 10 is up so it's a good tip considering how expensive the sticks are.
> 
> So to summarise, after first "peak" dont turn CBFM on again until DAY 1 again where you press "m" & start again i effect?? Does the machine not want to know how long your cycle is when you first use it or is that regardless?? or does it not make you test until the end anyway??
> 
> Also what do you girls do with your spare sticks ( out of each set of 10 )?? Do you run them over to the next month ( even if there is a chance you'll be using sticks from dfferent packs? AS CBFM booklet suggests you shouldnt do this?? ) Thanks in advance!!Click to expand...

The CBFM will know how long your cycle is because it still records the number of days even if you don't turn your monitor on every day after your peaks. So it will know that your cycle is say 28 days when you press the m button 28 days after your first pressed it. Hope this makes sense.

I don't bother with the saving sticks thing, I have only ever needed 10 sticks in a cycle. 

Basically I'm a bit of a square and stick to the instructions!


----------



## fairygirl

That's really interesting Tomo, not sure about egg surviving 3days though. I know the egg is released with its own entourage of nutrients to keep it alive, but still thought it only lasts 24 hours.


----------



## Tomo

Lamburai1703 said:


> Glad the appointment went well Tomo. I would love the "egg living for 3 days" info to be true as that gives me a much better chance this month! Did she say that was defo the case when you queried it?
> 
> Hope the FSH test goes well too - I'm sure you'll be fine!

She just said that that's how long it takes to get down the tube and that it can still be fertilized within that time frame. Just googled it and everywhere says that it is 24 hours max.. Kind of worrying that she could get something like that wrong.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

I always thought it was 24 hours too.

I'm worried we BD'd too much this time. I promised myself it would be every other day but then I thought sod it, some sperm is better than none right?

I always do this to myself, wish i'd done it different! ahhhh 2ww sucks.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I am going to believe the fertility woman as it makes me feel better! It might be a pack of lies but I swear I feel more pregnant just in the belief it could be true!!

Woo hoo for refusing to accept what is likely to be fact!! Anyone else want to come live in my dream world? Its sunny here, all the men are hotties, and you can eat whatever you like and not get fat!


----------



## fairygirl

Sounds like a fab place Lamburai. All stress is bad so a dream world where all is sunny and wonderful might do the trick.


----------



## ACLIO

Hi Ladies,
Unfortunately I'm going to sell my CBFM as it doesn't work with PCOS and my erratic cycles. If anyone knows of anyone who would like to purchase it I have advertised it on the selling board but you can PM me.
Thank you


----------



## Babydreams321

Tomo did your OH go with your to the docs?? Are u regstered to same docs out of interest?

Mummyiwanabe, lol you made me laugh - I always feel the same!! Try & squeeze three BD sessions in within 48 hours as have the same thoughts " some is better than none surely??" ........but then have spent 7/8 mnths trying to get pregnant that way unsuccessfully so am gona try & stay retstrained this month!! lol xx


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> Tomo did your OH go with your to the docs?? Are u regstered to same docs out of interest?
> 
> Mummyiwanabe, lol you made me laugh - I always feel the same!! Try & squeeze three BD sessions in within 48 hours as have the same thoughts " some is better than none surely??" ........but then have spent 7/8 mnths trying to get pregnant that way unsuccessfully so am gona try & stay retstrained this month!! lol xx

No I went on my own, but my husband is registered at the same doctors, so she just gave me the slip that he needs to take with him when he drops off the sample at our local hospital. 

With regards to the intercourse every other day, she said that this was to ensure that the sperm levels have time to increase, which might be needed if there is a low sperm count issue. Also she was just a GP and not a fertility specialist.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

haha babydreams good to hear I'm not the only one! We get the results today of OH sperm count the wait is killing me!!!


----------



## Babydreams321

oooooh good luck mummyiwanabe!!!!!! Let us know as soon as you do!! Im sure he'll be fine :0) x


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Ok so OH called as the Doc called him. His result was overall good. Phew!

Lots of swimmers there and swimming away just fine so I'm told! One thing that came up is that there were some abnormal ones there (more than the average) I think this means like deformed ones or something?! Two heads or whatever! I duno the doc didn't go into it but said we can collect the report tomorrow.

Over all the report said good with plenty of and good swimmers/mobility but under average for well I duno what you'd call it. Natural formed ones!

Doc said no cause for concern as this can vary from sample to sample and the report said good overall.

Has anyone got any advice or knowledge on this? Will collect the report tomo and see exactly what the readings were etc.

now back to my toilet that has just broken, AGAIN!


----------



## Babydreams321

MummyIwanabe said:


> Ok so OH called as the Doc called him. His result was overall good. Phew!
> 
> Lots of swimmers there and swimming away just fine so I'm told! One thing that came up is that there were some abnormal ones there (more than the average) I think this means like deformed ones or something?! Two heads or whatever! I duno the doc didn't go into it but said we can collect the report tomorrow.
> 
> Over all the report said good with plenty of and good swimmers/mobility but under average for well I duno what you'd call it. Natural formed ones!
> 
> Doc said no cause for concern as this can vary from sample to sample and the report said good overall.
> 
> Has anyone got any advice or knowledge on this? Will collect the report tomo and see exactly what the readings were etc.
> 
> now back to my toilet that has just broken, AGAIN!

Sorry i cant give u any advice, but you do make me laugh " 2 heads or whatever" lol hahahahaha!

Have you been tested too hon??xx


----------



## fairygirl

That is good news MummyIwanabe, they have said good overall. Broken toilets are no fun.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Haha I was trying to think of the word, morphology!:haha:

They have irregularities so i read and don't always form right. I'm sure I saw some tv programme that said about 2 heads or tails! haha now that's just greedy! Shame two tails don't help it get there quicker! lol

Overall a good outcome, I'm sure if morphology was too low they would have said reduced fertility so overall I'm very happy and I think the OH is too, he said he was cr***n himself! :haha::haha:


----------



## mrs C

MummyIwanabe- That is great news. From what I understand for morphology numbers is that the reference # is more aimed at assisted fertility but is not necessarily an accurate measure for unassisted conception. Either way if everything else looks good that is fantastic news.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

yeh good news :) quite a relief. I will be having some tests now providing it doesn't happen this month for us! My doc wanted OH to have his first then onto me! Get his count report tomo so will have a better understanding but horray its good to know and its given him more confidence :) x


----------



## Babydreams321

MummyIwanabe said:


> yeh good news :) quite a relief. I will be having some tests now providing it doesn't happen this month for us! My doc wanted OH to have his first then onto me! Get his count report tomo so will have a better understanding but horray its good to know and its given him more confidence :) x

That's really good news babes! & glad youre getting tested now too :0) Reading your "history" u seem to have been trying for quite some time now so hopefully you will get yourself sorted too very soon xx

Day 14 for me...still no "high" on CBFM!! Grrrrrrrr Getting impatient now (even though I dont expect it for a few more days yet - there's no pleasing some people eh haha)!!


----------



## truly_blessed

CD 15 and I have my first Peak after MMC in Nov :wohoo:

Not trying just yet as full maternity pay kicks in in 32 days time so need to summon all my will power for the next few days but hurray for the ovulation.


----------



## fairygirl

I'm really hoping I get a temp rise in the morning as it didn't happen today which means my temps and cbfm disagree with each other. Why does this happen to me??


----------



## nikki-lou25

Just checkin in...why is the 2ww so long? Am I really only 7dpo? surely its more like 100dpo?? lol! 

How are we all?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Fairy. I hope you don't mind but I have peeked at your chart (as I am a chart-stalking geek - ask anyone - they will confirm this!). Why is this morning's temp an open circle? Was it a different time or something?

Also, FF will never confirm ovulation until there have been 3 higher temps so I would say you will need to wait until tomorrow for cross hairs. Some people (like me) have a slower rise in temps and it usually takes me 4 days post-ov to see a clear shift. 

I get narky waiting for FF to give me cross-hairs so I usually change the setting to OPK or override it for a few days so I can see the dpo! 

My chart is very odd this month as I wasn't going to temp, but then cos of a late ov I started again. I had a huge dip today and don't know what to think. Opinions anyone??


----------



## fairygirl

Lamburai, I took my temp an hour late as my alarm decided today would be the perfect day to fail. So my temp at normal time could have been even lower. Last cycles chart did the same, I thought I O'd on CD22 but FF decided it had to be CD24 coz my temps didn't pllay nice, that's why I got a cbfm and it still doesn't fit!

Edit: Just peeked at your chart, that dip could be a good thing!


----------



## fairygirl

After playing with FF, I need 3 more temp rises and apparently I'm O'ing today. May have to try and coax DF later...I did say he could have a day off... Would the cbfm be that wrong?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Fairy - I think that CBFM is right and that you ov'd 2 days earlier last cycle (which gives you a 14 day lp) and you ov'd 3 days ago this cycle. There is actually a temp corrector on FF which you can use (I think it is under the data tab on the left), but here is a link to another one 

https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php

I would sex attack DH just in case - it won't do any harm! I'll add you to my stalking list if you like so I can stalk daily if that's ok? Tulip, Minimin, Tortoise and numerous others get this from me daily!


----------



## moggymay

Lamburai1703 said:


> My chart is very odd this month as I wasn't going to temp, but then cos of a late ov I started again. I had a huge dip today and don't know what to think. Opinions anyone??

Implantation dip? FX'd :dust:


----------



## Tomo

You can stalk me too lambs... Convinced it's not my month.


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies,
firstly let me apologise for not being on the last few days, i was snowed under with my own depression but feeling better today, been the hospital this morning and had the hardest day in a long long time, i had to sit in a room with the doctor responsible for LM's death and be nice.......not easy, she was telling me how her op went on her hip, (this was the reason she wouldn't deliver LM or bother paying attention to me when i was telling her there was something wrong as she was getting ready to go on leave for her op) wanted to punch her!!
anyway matt has to go do another SA tomorrow while i am in having a HSG, yey managed to squeeze me in tomorrow morning cd 6 so its great news, i got caught with LM straight after my last HSG so here's hoping i may be lucky enough again.
they are giving me another 2 months of clomid at 100mg and then there is nothing more they can do to help, IVF is the next thing and we cannot afford that at all so we are at the end of the road, i am so gutted.


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Hey babydreams, sounds like it will be just round the corner tho! Got my fingers crossed for you!

I'm having a rollercoaster nightmare now. Got results of OH sperm in writing and I don't think they're as good as we were lead to believe. :(


----------



## moggymay

Tomo said:


> You can stalk me too lambs... Convinced it's not my month.

Tomo I think you are still looking good this month...plus you have the symptom I had when I got my bfp...the grumps and the convinced youre not. Wait til tomorrow morning and try with FMU could happen...my negs were 9dpo and 12dpo didnt even have sniff of a faint one til 14dpo. Could still happen PMA and :hug: coming your way


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey..surely the doctor wouldnt mislead you? perhaps make an appointment with her/him & get a full explanation of the results together? (obviously do some research first of your own on the 'net ) & see what s/he says ??xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Tomo said:


> You can stalk me too lambs... Convinced it's not my month.

No problem! I LOVE stalking!! I'm on it right now!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hey Everyone,

CD10 today and I've been keeping a close eye on the test sticks. The Estrogen line has steadily been decreasing to the point that it's probably going to be gone in a couple of days.

We just finished Clomid the night of CD9, so I don't know if it's really too soon for her to Ovulate or not.. She really doesn't ovulate normally, but I suspect that might change going from 50 -> 100mg this month.

The waiting is brutal :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hedge - I hope the hsg does the trick again this time round. It worked for Fran too so fingers tightly crossed! So sorry you had to see Dr Mal (MALpractice!) again today but well done for keeping your cool.

Tomo - your chart looks good poppet! How long is your LP normally? I notice the one before looks to be shorter but that FF disagrees with CBFM. Could be that you LP is 14 days and that you ov'd on the 2nd peak. That's what happened with me in Nov - I think I ov'd on peak 1 rather than peak 2, and that month I had a 13 day LP rather than 14 so it sort of makes sense. Test tomorrow and keep us posted!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Mitch. I have never taken Clomid but I have heard people say it is "normal" to ovulate about 10 days after the last dose (I think!) so it should be soon. I hope this is the cycle for you guys!


----------



## kittykat79

Hey everyone,
Just joined B&B and am addicted!!!

Wanted to add to the forum - cd10 just got high fertility and am on the anxious wait for a peak.... eekkk

Also wanted to say hi to Lamburai1703 - I loved your thread about miscarriage I had my first in 15 Sept 09 and that thread kept me going so thank you... finally got courage to try again ...:flower:

Sending baby dust to everyone....

xxxxxx


----------



## urchin

a big AY UP to you all - I've been feeling a bit too meh to be in here this past week .... still am tbh but thought I'd come and catch up with you all anyways :D

It's CD9 and the wee machine says I'm on my second high. Looks like i'm settling back into my familiar 28 day cycle, which is comforting - can't tell you how odd it felt to have gone up to 32!

I'm off work for a couple of days, spent this morning up the allotment digging out a raised bed - I managed half of it before the snow and the barrowing got the better of me. I could've carried on digging, but I simply couldn't push another wheelbarrow up the plot. I got halfway though, and if I don't ache too much in the morning, I'll do the other half then.....it is a very big raised bad: 13'x4' so I've done quite a lot of digging!
I also weeded my 4 established beds so they're all ready for planting. My mum bought me a big polytunnel for christmas, so I think I will erect that tomorrow to start warming the soil up in the top bed for whatever is going to go in first.
Saturday me and Mr Urch are building sheds - we knocked the old one down in the back garden last saturday and found it had been built straight onto the earth, so we then spent all day sunday laying slabs for the base. His collegues don't think that sounds like a very romantic way to spend valentines day, but I refute that ...... what can be more romantic than laying the foundations for his n hers sheds???

I have my appointment at the ACU on wednesday, so I will find out then what they want to do about my mega fibroid - am expecting them to say surgery :(

Think that's about all my news - see, nothing exciting's been happening while I've been skulking elsewhere!

Hedge - a big well done to you for keeping your cool - though the tactlessness of your doctor is astounding! why on earth would you be interested in _her_ medical needs, when she clearly neglected yours???


----------



## emmys_james

i'm thinkin about getting this for april as we're taking a break in march, is it worth the money people?? i'm to lazy to look throu the threads, sorry. lol


----------



## Tomo

Thanks lambs and Moggy, Find it so hard to believe that there could be anything other than a BFN after not seeing even a smidge of anything. But good to here that you didn't see a faint line until cd14 Moggy- that gives me an inkling of hope.

Mitch- I know nothing about clomid, but wishing you success this month!

Hey Urch- Good to hear from you! Liking the shed and raised beds action! Me and Mr Tomo put up our new fencing last weekend, the romance of wrestling with metaposts! We really need to get going with our raised beds too, although we're chitting our potatoes as we speak.

emmy-james - there have been alot of CBFM successes on here, but it's not suitable for everyone ie: if you have v long cycles over 42 days. So check their website before you buy. A lot of ladies have picked one up cheaper on amazon or ebay. Good luck


----------



## Tomo

Also best of luck for wednesday Urch. :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Hey Tomo- I just had a peek at your chart and it does look good. Are you planning to test again tomorrow?


----------



## fairygirl

Lamburai, Please go stalk my chart. I can't make head nor tail of it all. The temp correcter gives me 36.23, which would be a big dip, I did go to bed later last night. You think it could have been on my last high or first peak? I may override FF this time as it really annoyed me last cycle. All I know is the surge line on the first peak day was awesome compared to the others. Just been playing on FF, the Reasearch method gives me a CD17 O, Monitor method CD19, and the other 2 won't work til I have more temps. I'm sulking. Then I tell myself it doesn't matter as we have bd'd plenty, but then I'm concerned about knowing when AF is due.


----------



## fairygirl

Tomo, Chart is looking good :dust:


----------



## Lamburai1703

fairygirl said:


> Lamburai, Please go stalk my chart. I can't make head nor tail of it all. The temp correcter gives me 36.23, which would be a big dip, I did go to bed later last night. You think it could have been on my last high or first peak? I may override FF this time as it really annoyed me last cycle. All I know is the surge line on the first peak day was awesome compared to the others. Just been playing on FF, the Reasearch method gives me a CD17 O, Monitor method CD19, and the other 2 won't work til I have more temps. I'm sulking. Then I tell myself it doesn't matter as we have bd'd plenty, but then I'm concerned about knowing when AF is due.

I reckon first peak mate. I would override, and if we're wrong, then AF will be 3 days late or so. Perhaps resist testing until 11dpo earliest, or risk being disappointed earlier than necessary. What do you reckon?


----------



## fairygirl

Lamburai1703 said:


> fairygirl said:
> 
> 
> Lamburai, Please go stalk my chart. I can't make head nor tail of it all. The temp correcter gives me 36.23, which would be a big dip, I did go to bed later last night. You think it could have been on my last high or first peak? I may override FF this time as it really annoyed me last cycle. All I know is the surge line on the first peak day was awesome compared to the others. Just been playing on FF, the Reasearch method gives me a CD17 O, Monitor method CD19, and the other 2 won't work til I have more temps. I'm sulking. Then I tell myself it doesn't matter as we have bd'd plenty, but then I'm concerned about knowing when AF is due.
> 
> I reckon first peak mate. I would override, and if we're wrong, then AF will be 3 days late or so. Perhaps resist testing until 11dpo earliest, or risk being disappointed earlier than necessary. What do you reckon?Click to expand...

I don't normally test til when AF is due (which has only been the once after my body decided to give me a 37 day cycle after I was averaging at 33. Then I decided to temp). I was hoping either my temps would start to drop or I could test on the 3rd.

Edit, I thought it was CD18 too, I had twinges late last night which I hope means there has definately been something going on.

You're an absolute star for going through this for me. Thank You xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

No problem whatsoever! It takes my mind off my fantasy symptoms!


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hedge - I hope the hsg does the trick again this time round. It worked for Fran too so fingers tightly crossed! So sorry you had to see Dr Mal (MALpractice!) again today but well done for keeping your cool.

thanks hun, i like the Dr Mal bit lol, i think i will be polite and call her that from now lol, hope you are well sweetie,



urchin said:


> Hedge - a big well done to you for keeping your cool - though the tactlessness of your doctor is astounding! why on earth would you be interested in _her_ medical needs, when she clearly neglected yours???

hey hun, sounds like you are going to be very very busy on the allotment for the forseable future, feels good though to be out and about.
glad to hear your cycles are regulating again, i know how much of a pain it can be, mine have taken months, 8 cycles since i lost LM and i have only ovulated twice


----------



## HappyDaze

Babydreams321 said:


> HappyDaze said:
> 
> 
> I notice a few 'newbies' have been asking about the automatic readings - so I thought I would pass on what I picked up from the 'oldies' on here -
> 
> yes, the CBFM is programmed to give an automatic 2nd Peak, followed by an automatic High, then it will automatically return to Low until you press the 'm' again. So a lot of girls (me included) use this to save sticks - as soon as you get your 1st peak, no matter what you do the monitor will record these same automatic results - so either save your last stick and put it in every day thereon in, or don't even bother switching it on again.
> 
> The monitor works in bunches of 10 so no matter what the result it will continue to ask for sticks until the last in that bunch of 10 is up so it's a good tip considering how expensive the sticks are.
> 
> So to summarise, after first "peak" dont turn CBFM on again until DAY 1 again where you press "m" & start again i effect?? Does the machine not want to know how long your cycle is when you first use it or is that regardless?? or does it not make you test until the end anyway??
> 
> Also what do you girls do with your spare sticks ( out of each set of 10 )?? Do you run them over to the next month ( even if there is a chance you'll be using sticks from dfferent packs? AS CBFM booklet suggests you shouldnt do this?? ) Thanks in advance!!Click to expand...

Well the machine does know how long your cycle is because you still press the 'm' button on CD1 of the next cycle. It doesn't make you test to the end - just to the end of your batch of 10 once you have your peak... but as these post-peak results are all automatic they don't really need a stick.

My cycles are quite short so I only ever need to use 5 or 6 sticks each cycle which means I can get 3 or 4 cycles out of a box instead of 2. I had 2 or 3 sticks left over at the end of the last box and I just carried them over, it didnt' seem to make a difference.


----------



## HappyDaze

hello everyone, and a big welcome to KittyKat :wave:

lamb - FX'd for you that that dip is an implantation one..

Hedge - sorry you had to put up with that doc AGAIN, good news that you are getting your HSG sorted so soon, FX'd it works for you like it did for Fran

Urch - good luck for your appt on Weds

Tomo - when are you next going to test??

I am CD10 today and just got my first peak of the cycle. I also have my appt with the fertility specialist today. I wonder if she will be able to confirm where i'm at with regards OV to see if my CBFM is correct? OH is coming with me which is good, as I am quite nervous and think I will be thankful for the moral support, as I didn't cope very well going to the gp on my own! A friend of mine went to see the same FS when she was trying and assures me that she is really nice and my friend has a one-year old boy now so hopefully the FS can work her magic on me too!


----------



## 3yearsttc

I just bought one.. I'm on day 12 and the Clearblue recommends I begin testing on day 11. I hope I didn't miss ovulation. We'll see...


----------



## Leilani

3yearsttc said:


> I just bought one.. I'm on day 12 and the Clearblue recommends I begin testing on day 11. I hope I didn't miss ovulation. We'll see...

That doesn't sound right. The first month you use it, it asks you to POAS on CD6. If you bought it second hand, you need to do a hard-reset to make sure it doesn't confuse you with the previous user. If it is brand new, you should ring Clearblue and tell them, as it may be faulty.

Or are you using Clearblue OPKs?


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck today Happy daze! I hope the FS works her magic for you and then you can come and spread it here!

My temp went back up again but I no longer "feel pregnant" and feel a total donkey for convincing myself when i had too much time on my hands yesterday! Hey ho. Only time (and POAS) will tell. Please try to stop me testing?? I don't want to see another snowy white hpt!


----------



## HappyDaze

Stay away from the test Lamburai!!! be strong........

So - I am back from my FS appt, and it wasn't great news to be honest - I was so sure I would go in and she would say everything was fine and just to relax but.... she did an ultrasound (and btw I didn't realise an ultrasound of the uterus was done internally... silly me thought it would be like the ones you see of pregnant ladies on the tele....) 

The good things were that both ovaries and uterus look good with no cysts or anything. She also clarified what my CBFM said which is that I am ov'ing today, even though I'm only on CD10, I could see the egg and everything - so at least I have full faith in it now. So that's the good news... 

She was however concerned about my short cycles (24 days) particularly because they havent always been that short. She also said that the egg which is currently being released was larger than she would expect so there could be a problem with my egg quality. AND she said that the reserves in my ovaries were rather low, and where she would normally see 8 or 9 follicles developing, she could only see 3 on each side which is very low at my age (35). She is calling this 'Diminished Ovarian Reserve' which basically means my eggs are running out... This could point to early menopause or another reason that there is problems with the egg quality, although she won't draw any conclusions until she has done further tests. 

So I have to go back on CD 2 or 3 for hormonal blood tests, go for an HSG a week after that and OH has to do a semen sample. Then when she sees the bigger picture she'll be able to take it from there. The worrying thing is that she said if there IS a problem with egg quality there is very little they can do as no IVF or IUI will work if that is the case. She did however say that what it might mean is that it will just take us longer than usual as not every egg will be good quality so we just need to make sure we time BD'ing properly every month to make the most of each month in case that is the good egg... 

She also said that the CBFM is the best thing I could have got...

So i'm feeling a little deflated - but at least I know I am ovulating so we can get on the job tonight.....

And to make matters worse - I met a friend for lunch afterwards who... you guessed, announced she was pregnant with her second (we've been trying since she was pregnant with her first who is now 14 months old) So I had to pretend to be all excited and talk about her new pregnancy. Not fair :cry:


----------



## moggymay

watch the watch as it swings from side to side.....

I must not test til next friday I must not test til next friday I must not test til next friday
I will cluck like a chicken when I see a pregnancy test before then I will cluck like a chicken when i see a pregnancy test before then I will cluck like a chicken when i see a pregnancy test before then

When you wake up you will not remember this and will make a cup of tea

And wake up!

did it work? :hug:


----------



## Leilani

Oh HappyD - that's a bit of a full mixed bag of info to take in! It could be you're just having a dud month - this happens to the most fertile of women. At least you are having test done. I know she's the expert - but until you get the CD3 results, I would try not to worry. You never know, you might not have a CD3 for several months. Make sure you time that semen sample so you won't miss the boys!

CD10 and still low - was hoping for a couple of highs this month, after going from Low to Peak last month, but after studying the sticks they look identical to last months. We'll see what tomorrow's urine shows!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! Sorry I haven't really caught up, but I did skim!

Sam - Sorry you had to deal with that awful woman! :hugs:

Mitch - Expect it 5-10 days after the last dose. So, it could be quite soon really! Get to it! :winkwink:


----------



## tortoise

Hey Lambs- I think your post ov temps are about as good as anyone could hope for! You've got to stay positive and don't test till at least Tuesday. 

I'm on CD4 and trying to find out as much info as I can about pre menstrual spotting. I've been spotting for about four-five days pre witch. My Internet searches tell me that endo or progesterone could be the problem. Does anyone have any advice/experience on this matter?


----------



## Megg33k

Tort - Yep! I looked at your chart... With a 12 day LP and spotting for 4-5 days prior to AF, it's almost certain that your progesterone is low. Can you have it checked at 7dpo this cycle to confirm?


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Happy Daze-Fingers crossed super tightly that the cd3 and semen test comes back fine. Tests=Knowledge=Progress! Or something?! We'll be doing the exact same test v soon. 

Well big temp dip today and snowy white stupid test, ARSE!! I don't know why I bothered to be honest, I knew after getting that temp that it would be negative. Just want period to show now. 

It's been a particularly stressy couple of weeks really, think it's beginning to get to me. Have had a good chat with Mr Tomo about it all and a good cry...So really need to try and relax a bit more next month. Thinking of going away for the weekend when I'm due to ov. 

Still the sun is shining and it's Friday!


----------



## tortoise

Megg33k said:


> Tort - Yep! I looked at your chart... With a 12 day LP and spotting for 4-5 days prior to AF, it's almost certain that your progesterone is low. Can you have it checked at 7dpo this cycle to confirm?

Hi Meg
thanks for the reply. I'm seeing a doc on Cd9- will that be too late for a progesterone test? Will a GP be able to do that kind of thing? And finally I've read that there isn't much you can do about low progesterone. Is that correct?having a very down day today. Just snapped at hubby and blamed him or everything because it was him who didn't want to start trying for a year after we got married.


----------



## Tomo

Hedge- Good luck with HSG. Hope it works wonders for you!


----------



## fairygirl

HappyDaze, a whole load of info to take on there. Go see if you can catch this eggy! Sounds like the FS is doing a good job getting as much info as possible.

:hugs: all round, and like Tomo said, at least it is Friday! (Not great for me as on hols which means Monday is closer)

Lamburai, do not test, high temps are a good thing! My babblings about my chart today (if you look and go Oooo) are in my journal.


----------



## fairygirl

Oh and Tortoise, just a thought but do you take supplements like epo? I seemed to spot more before AF when I tried epo one cycle and pineapple juice last month. I've read some women say epo does this.


----------



## tortoise

Hi fairygirl
I have been taking epo- have stopped this cycle in case it's the cause. Stupidly I just dot know if Ive alwys spotted or not- never monitored before! But interesting that you spotted more on epo. I've read that epo and pineapple juice can cause uterine contractions so maybe they could be responsible.


----------



## fairygirl

That makes so much sense to me Tortoise! I'm not interfering at all this cycle to see if it makes a difference.


----------



## hedgewitch

hey gals, back fro having my HSG and my tube was blocked, up at the top where it joins the uterus, so the egg could be released but never was getting to the uterus, scary thing is if one sperm had got through the egg would never have been able to get out of my tube, just like last time when i reached 10weeks before i knew it was stuck, so i would have had another ectopic, apparently it was only a matter of time till it happened.....unbelievable!! so 3 rounds of clomid wasted but at least i now know why i wasnt getting pg. the clips are still in there but have moved and are now sat over my ovary and tube, they think they are not doing anything to jeporadise my tube and ovary but can't be sure but like i said i refuse to get it out as the docs told me on thursday that i could end up well and truly screwed if they try to get it out and cause anymore damage, tube still corkscrewed, straight at the end where it comes up to join the uterus but from ovary onwards it is corkscrewed so i have a real tough job on my hands to get pregnant but you never know.........


----------



## fairygirl

Hedgewitch I admire your strength. Hopefully the tube is cleared now and lil eggy can go on a funfair ride to meet spermies and then have a nice 9 month rest snuggled in your uterus. Will be thinking of you.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lambs - your chart looks excellent. I thought you were taking a break from worrying this month though, eh? ;)

Sam - damn, sorry your tube was blocked. Very lucky you haven't had another ectopic. Keep your chin up, miracles happen.

Tort - that is certainly a long time to spot. You might be too late for a progesterone test this month, which is a shame, but do get one next month.

Tomo - Arses on the temp drop. a good cry helps sometimes, doesn't it?

Megg - Gosh, I hope your cycle sorts itself soon.


----------



## Megg33k

Tortoise - CD9 or 9dpo? CD9 is too early. 9dpo could give you an incorrect assessment. It's just a blood test... basic hormone panel. Any doctor should be able to order it. And, NO! There's plenty that can be done about it, honey! There's progesterone cream (over the counter), there are prescription progesterone supplements, there are various things that can help produce a stronger ovulation which can lead to fixing the issue... It's 110% treatable!

Sam - You can do it, honey! :hugs:

Fran - So happy today was great... I read in your thread! :happydance:

AFM, spotting getting heavier... I think I'm getting there finally!


----------



## urchin

Tomo - the sun may be shining, but not enough to melt the snow on my allotment - sadly no digging for me today. So I sorted out the bedroom instead and deleted a whole load of unsuitable clothes.
I haven't got my spuds yet so am a bit behind on the chitting - hopefully I'll be able to pick them up on Sunday

Sam & HappyDaze - you both sound like you got a lot on your plates ..... I hope you get some good news soon

Sue - glad today went well hon ..... I have everything crossed for you chikkie (actually, that's a lie, I don't have quite _everything_ crossed :blush: )

Megg - good to see you flower xx

everybody else - a big Friday Ay Up from Urchin Towers 
xxx


----------



## Beee

Hey ladies, well its cd18 and still no peak grrrrrrrrrr! Ah well, just have to be patient.... 
ITS FRIDAY whooop! 
Hope you are all well 
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey Urchin! :) Always happy to see your shining... uhm... avatar in here! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Forgot to POAS this morning (duuuuuuuuuuuuuuuh). Just kicked hubby out of bed to make me tea so I can squeeze one out before the test window closes. Honestly, there's 'not obsessing' and there's 'shit, I should be getting a High today!'

Sammo, glad they found your blockage before you got another stuck bean.... fingers crossed it makes all the difference for you xx

And Tort... you are so easily fixed it's untrue xx


----------



## Tomo

Morning All!

Well I'm out this month, another big temp drop this morning and a quick check confirmed that AF was on it's way. Grrr! A whopping 14 day luteal phase this month? What's that all about?

Actually I feel ok, I think it's the not knowing I really can't handle. Annoyingly, I got the IC test out of the bin yesterday afternoon (hours after I took it) and there was a a very very faint line there. So kind of got my hopes up. I guess it must have been an evap? 

The sun is shining today and me and Mr Tomo have been looking at where to book for our weekend of sex on my ov weekend. We're going to go to the pub for lunch to read the papers and maybe get a bit squiffy!


----------



## GossipGirly

hi all can i join u? does anyone else have the really annoying serario of moniter jumping straight to peak and missing high !!!! grrrr!!! its early this month aswel, completly caught us off gaurd and oh's little guys were probs drunk this morning!! xx


----------



## moggymay

Tomo how far are you thinking to travel for your nookie nights?


----------



## Leilani

Good plan Tomo.

Grrr - went straight from Low to Peak AGAIN this cycle - though I was kind of expecting it - as my sticks this month were identical to last months, so we BD'd last night (and the 2 & 4 nights before), will do so tonight and tomorrow too, and if the old fella's old fella can cope, on Tuesday too. I'm already groaning at the thought of the length of the TWW!


----------



## GossipGirly

ah leilani u answered my question mine keeps doing this aswel its so annoying catches you totally off gaurd x


----------



## Leilani

GossipGirly said:


> ah leilani u answered my question mine keeps doing this aswel its so annoying catches you totally off gaurd x

Yeah - if it's going to play silly buggers, I may as well just buy the CB smiley face OPKs! My cycles are pretty consistent, so it's not a total disaster, but even so! I think it's the Soy I'm taking that confuses it a bit!


----------



## GossipGirly

Mine wont let me put my stick in this morning? :s does it not wen you have had a peak? my temp hasnt indicate O yet either x


----------



## Tulip

Hey gossip. The monitor should always ask for either ten or twenty sticks. The second peak and the following High are automatic. Was your first peak the tenth stick of this cycle? x


----------



## GossipGirly

hey, today would have been 10th stick it asked it was a peak yesterday x


----------



## Tulip

How strange! Doesn't really matter, today's peak is automatic anyway. The second peak is usually O-day, which is why your temps won't have risen yet. Keep shagging! xx


----------



## GossipGirly

haha thanks :) we did last night and yesterday morning... dont think he could manage it again yet, maybe before lunch lol! x


----------



## samfitz

hope i may join you ladies i am also using cbfm i have had a high reading from day 6 but now on day 16 an peak has yet i usualy peak on day 13 but i have been on clomid this month an wondered if that could be anything to do with it thankyou x x


----------



## Tulip

Hi Sam, yep Clomid will give you extended highs before your peak - also the Clomid may move your O date. So don't panic yet :) Equally it's not unusual to have a cycle with highs but no peaks - several of our graduates have fallen pregnant without a peak on their monitor :D


----------



## Beee

Hey ladies hope you're all well! I'm starting to wonder whats going on with my cycle this month. I wasn't able to test this morning as I stayed at my folks last night and got snowed in, the cbfm was at home and I couldn't test in time :doh: 
So the monitor is still just giving me a 'high' reading, its now cd20. I thought i'd pee on one of the test sticks anyway just to get a visual on the colours, and the test line was paler than ever! I'm starting to think I haven't ov'd/wont ov this month. 
Not that it matters too much this month anyway as my OH is working away, but its pretty annoying lol. 
Does anyone ever experience just having a 'high' reading with no peak? Does this mean its an annovulatory cycle?
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Selina10

How do they work, are they expensive?xx


----------



## Tierney

Hi Beee im on my first time using the cbfm and have only had low and high readings and now still on high from day 11 to day 23 and only have 2 sticks left but i think you can o on a high day and it not pick it up the best thing to do is chart your temperature aswell, its annoying though isnt it xx


----------



## fairygirl

Beee, one line is supposed to get lighter, then the second line nearest the wick (pee end) gets darker on your LH surge.
I'm just a bit puzzled that my temps say I O'd on the High day after my 2 peaks. I missed my true temp on that day due to my alarm failing. Does anyone else find they O after the Peaks?


----------



## Beee

Tierney said:


> Hi Beee im on my first time using the cbfm and have only had low and high readings and now still on high from day 11 to day 23 and only have 2 sticks left but i think you can o on a high day and it not pick it up the best thing to do is chart your temperature aswell, its annoying though isnt it xx

Haha it sure is annoying! lol. Right, I was wondering that, whether it can just miss your surge or whatever. I tried charting my temp for a couple of months when I first started ttc, dunno if it was my thermometer or what but the readings were always all over the place! Thats why I started using the opks to help. Wish I could do it tho, it seems to help confirm ov and indicate pregnancy from what I read in other threads!
xxxx


----------



## Beee

fairygirl said:


> Beee, one line is supposed to get lighter, then the second line nearest the wick (pee end) gets darker on your LH surge.

Really? I thought it worked just like a normal opk! :dohh: Maybe I have ov'd then? The line near the pee end is dark, and the other line you can barely see! There was me thinking I'd just missed my surge!
Cheers!
xxxx


----------



## HappyDaze

Tomo :hugs: sorry to hear she got you... your idea of the afternoon in the pub with OH getting slightly squiffy sounds like a good way to overcome disappointment!

Hedge - thank goodness they found out about the block in time to stop an ectopic. Hopefully your chances will increase now.

I've had a pretty tough weekend. Have done a lot of reading into diminished ovarian reserve and unfortunately it really doesn't look good for me. With the number of antral follicles the FS counted it really does sound like I have reached the end of the road. From what I can work out I pretty much have similar chances to a 45 year old trying to get pregnant so basically my body is 10 years ahead of its game. 

So it's been a weekend of lots of tears and big chats with my OH. We are trying to be very philosophical about the whole thing - we have a very blessed life and you can't have everything, so we are looking at it that perhaps our path in life is to give a loving home to less fortunate children who don't have such a blessed life as us. This is something we always talked about anyway - we always said we would try for our first and perhaps adopt a 2nd. 

Obviously we still have to go back for the FSH/HSG/Sperm tests in a couple of weeks. But in the meantime I shall be looking into our options for adoption so that we at least have that information available when we get our results.


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies!!!

First time with cmbf & got my first high yesterday was sooo excited!! eeek!

Anyway today i got my first peak!! How quick!!! I assumed id have several high days from what first time ladies have said on here before?? & also i have always had a 35+ cycles so didnt think id peaK until this weekend ( at least day 21)??? anyway so this is interesting....a couple of questions please!!!!!!

1) if I have peaked does that mean I will definitely ovulate?? ( or not reading other posts) or am i confusing this with highs? we BD'd yesterday & will do so again tonight? & then should i do it tomorrow morning too or wait until tomorrow night???
2) does my peak today mean i should get my witch roughly two weeks today?? if so how exciting!! my shortest cycle EVER!!!! 
3) Im temping... in theory tomorrow I should see my temperature raise slightly yeah??

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GossipGirly

fairygirl said:


> Beee, one line is supposed to get lighter, then the second line nearest the wick (pee end) gets darker on your LH surge.
> I'm just a bit puzzled that my temps say I O'd on the High day after my 2 peaks. I missed my true temp on that day due to my alarm failing. Does anyone else find they O after the Peaks?


yeh I think that is possible, ur body might gear up for O and have surge but not O and then change its mind I suppose, I think just cos u have surge doesnt mean u O straight after.


----------



## hedgewitch

Best if done in an old fashioned stuffy british voice..........

Good morning and welcome to the olympic coverage of the TTC Freestyle events live from Hedge Towers, i am Rodger the Todger and here is your update on last nights contenders for the stickybean tournament

well, Last night saw the opening events kicking off here at Hedge Towers with a wonderful display of gymnastics from Sam herself, this event is truly looking like all the training over the last few months have really paid off, last night saw a display of things to come for this event and other contenders will be hard pushed to match her enthusiasm.
meanwhile Matt displayed a wonderful variety of athletic moves and stamina that secured him in the running for the finals on upcoming ovulation day 
as a final attempt to make her mark in the olympic events Sam then showed her skill and of course as always her grace, in being able to keep the soup in the bowl!! displaying skills that have not yet been seen before in these events, somewhat unconventional but wowed the judges nontheless,
join us here again tomorrow night when we shall have an update on how Sam is taking the TTC Freestyle olympics by storm in her bid to bring home a stickybean in this months events,
this is Rodger, live from Hedge Towers, back to you in the studio.......
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> First time with cmbf & got my first high yesterday was sooo excited!! eeek!
> 
> Anyway today i got my first peak!! How quick!!! I assumed id have several high days from what first time ladies have said on here before?? & also i have always had a 35+ cycles so didnt think id peaK until this weekend ( at least day 21)??? anyway so this is interesting....a couple of questions please!!!!!!
> 
> 1) if I have peaked does that mean I will definitely ovulate?? ( or not reading other posts) or am i confusing this with highs? we BD'd yesterday & will do so again tonight? & then should i do it tomorrow morning too or wait until tomorrow night???
> 2) does my peak today mean i should get my witch roughly two weeks today?? if so how exciting!! my shortest cycle EVER!!!!
> 3) Im temping... in theory tomorrow I should see my temperature raise slightly yeah??
> 
> Thanks in advance!

1. Congrats on your Peak! Woohoo!!
2. Peak is pretty similar to a + OPK. It means that your body is all geared up to ovulate. No test can tell you that you will definitely ovulate. The only way to know for sure that it happens is with BBT charting or an ultrasound. But, you will generally ovulate 24-72 hours after your first Peak. Tomorrow night should be fine.
3. I'd say the Peak would suggest that you should look for the witch in about 2.5 weeks. Give yourself an extra 3 days to account for latest possible ovulation.
4. Since you are temping (didn't realize that when I typed out #2, sorry), you will look for the temp rise the day following ovulation. The temp rise could be anywhere from tomorrow through Friday. No real way to know for sure.
5. Just keep BD'ing and temping and it'll sort itself out very soon! Good luck and :dust: to you!


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Meg for your reply :0)

Another quick question for whoever can answer....is an increase in watery CM a sign you ARE/ABOUT TO ovulating?? or just another sign that your body's getting ready INCASE you ovulate???xx

Thanks!!!!!!


----------



## Tierney

Beee said:


> Tierney said:
> 
> 
> Hi Beee im on my first time using the cbfm and have only had low and high readings and now still on high from day 11 to day 23 and only have 2 sticks left but i think you can o on a high day and it not pick it up the best thing to do is chart your temperature aswell, its annoying though isnt it xx
> 
> Haha it sure is annoying! lol. Right, I was wondering that, whether it can just miss your surge or whatever. I tried charting my temp for a couple of months when I first started ttc, dunno if it was my thermometer or what but the readings were always all over the place! Thats why I started using the opks to help. Wish I could do it tho, it seems to help confirm ov and indicate pregnancy from what I read in other threads!
> xxxxClick to expand...

yeah i know what you mean it took me a while to get the hand of it but charting is the only way i can confirm ive o'd because on my opks they get dark but ive never had a strong positive so I bought the CBFM because I thought it would pick it up but no such luck as yet x


----------



## Beee

hedgewitch said:


> Best if done in an old fashioned stuffy british voice..........
> 
> Good morning and welcome to the olympic coverage of the TTC Freestyle events live from Hedge Towers, i am Rodger the Todger and here is your update on last nights contenders for the stickybean tournament
> 
> well, Last night saw the opening events kicking off here at Hedge Towers with a wonderful display of gymnastics from Sam herself, this event is truly looking like all the training over the last few months have really paid off, last night saw a display of things to come for this event and other contenders will be hard pushed to match her enthusiasm.
> meanwhile Matt displayed a wonderful variety of athletic moves and stamina that secured him in the running for the finals on upcoming ovulation day
> as a final attempt to make her mark in the olympic events Sam then showed her skill and of course as always her grace, in being able to keep the soup in the bowl!! displaying skills that have not yet been seen before in these events, somewhat unconventional but wowed the judges nontheless,
> join us here again tomorrow night when we shall have an update on how Sam is taking the TTC Freestyle olympics by storm in her bid to bring home a stickybean in this months events,
> this is Rodger, live from Hedge Towers, back to you in the studio.......
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: hahahaha I was almost peeing myself when I read this!!! Hahaha! I think I'll be taking home the booby prize for this months stickybean comp- I GOT MY PEAK TODAY, FINALLY :happydance:!!! However, OH isn't due back til tmw night :dohh: I don't fancy our chances of catching the egg, what do you ladies think???
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## fairygirl

Beee, could still be done you have 48hours after peak I believe.
Hedgewitch, amusing stuff. Gold medal points so far!


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Thanks Meg for your reply :0)
> 
> Another quick question for whoever can answer....is an increase in watery CM a sign you ARE/ABOUT TO ovulating?? or just another sign that your body's getting ready INCASE you ovulate???xx
> 
> Thanks!!!!!!

Watery CM is the next best thing to EWCM. Some people don't get the actual egg white textured CM and only get water CM instead. It's still considered fertile CM and will usually dry up for at least a little while right after O. So, its a good sign that O is right around the corner. BTW, I didn't mean to suggest that you wouldn't ovulate... I just know that there are some people who think a + OPK or a Peak on the CBFM take it as the end all be all that confirms they do ovulate an then find out a year later that they never did. Most of the time, ovulation DOES follow the Peak or + OPK... I just want people to be aware that it isn't a guarantee! I realized when I re-read it that it sounded like I was telling you that you wouldn't ovulate! LOL That wasn't intended! Sorry! :hugs:


----------



## Mistycat

I'm buying a CBFM tomorrow! Already charting but this will be another addiction for me to get stuck into!


----------



## Megg33k

Yep, sure will... No nice way to break that one to you! LOL You won't be able to wait for CD6 so you can pee on your first stick... then you can obsess over when it will go to High.. THEN you can obsess over when it will go to Peak (or if it even will the first month)... Good times!


----------



## Babydreams321

> Watery CM is the next best thing to EWCM. Some people don't get the actual egg white textured CM and only get water CM instead. It's still considered fertile CM and will usually dry up for at least a little while right after O. So, its a good sign that O is right around the corner. BTW, I didn't mean to suggest that you wouldn't ovulate... I just know that there are some people who think a + OPK or a Peak on the CBFM take it as the end all be all that confirms they do ovulate an then find out a year later that they never did. Most of the time, ovulation DOES follow the Peak or + OPK... I just want people to be aware that it isn't a guarantee! I realized when I re-read it that it sounded like I was telling you that you wouldn't ovulate! LOL That wasn't intended! Sorry! :hugs:

Oh no hon! I didnt think you were implying that for a moment dont worry!!!!!! lol xxxI know exactly what you meant!! 

SO..... my bbt for last two weeks has been 97.3/4 constantly....today it is 97.9!!!!!!! Can i assume that is my "surge"? & that I have now ovulated?? (I know i'll have to keep track the next few days to make sure this temperature is now consistent....) but I assume a good sign & all's well? xx


----------



## MDRussell0779

Update from me..

CD15, still running @ high on CBFM. Sticks are still full estrogen line, little to no LH line. 

Started regular OPK's at night two nights ago, both have been negative.. so we're CBFM in the morning, OPK at night.

Reminder we're on clomid, so I know we're not out yet...

Our plan is to do one more clomid cycle (When this one ends in april), and then go through that cycle which ends in June.. and if that doesn't work, we're going straight to the RE.

Mitch


----------



## Tierney

Hi everyone, need a bit of advice

With the CBFM I have had lows days from 6-10 then high days 11-24 and the today I was low again for the last stick so no peaks this time and this is my first cycle using it.

I just wanted to ask does it give you a automatic low on day 25 (last stick if 20 used) or do you think i may have ovulated and i'm no longer fertile?

Thanks and badydust to all 

xx


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams - Oh good! I'm glad that it didn't come across that way. And, I would say that your temp shooting up that much is a good sign that yesterday was O. Can you link your chart so we can see?

Mitch - Definitely not out yet with Clomid. FX'd that the positive comes very soon!

Tierney - After it asks for the 20 sticks, it does automatically go back to Low. So, it doesn't actually speak to whether or not you're fertile right now at all. Looking at your chart... I definitely don't think you've missed O anywhere... I don't see a temp shift that would indicate it's happened yet. Just keep going! :)


----------



## Tomo

Hey All,

Got my CD4 bloods taken this morning, ouch! I had to wait 1 and half hours too. Still it's done now and Mr Tomo did a stirling job of providing a semen sample this morning. So I think we have to wait about 10 days for the results. So we'll see...


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know why the bloody hell SA results take so long to come back! How hard is it?


----------



## bbdreams

Hey all! I have been trying to purchase a clearblue monitor, but they are really expensive. Anyone have any insight into purchasing a used one for a reasonable price?


----------



## Megg33k

eBay!!! You can reset them... So used is fine!


----------



## Minimin

CD 13 and monitor says two bars.. does anyone else get this. Been getting rather alot of creamy sticky CM and terribly horny this cycle- My temps are shot as I was full of cold over the weekend and I had to discard the two 37C temps but kept the others eitherside.. still chart is naff!

BBdreams- I got mine second hand from ebay- I think BnB also has a sale section! Not been there.


----------



## Flybee

cheaper on amazon, picked up one for £60...


----------



## Megg33k

Min - I don't think I've ever to this day had whatever it is people consider "sticky" CM! I don't even know what it is! LOL How sad is that?

AFM... I have a dilemma that I'd love some advice on. I have tentative plans to be with my family from March 6-14. My OH would be with me March 6-9 (leaving early evening on the 9th) and then again the evening of March 12 and on. The problem here is that I didn't expect AF to take so long to show and I also hadn't planned on taking my Soy on 5-9 instead of 3-7. Well, that put my probable O date falling between March 4-9. The time with my family would be staying at my aunt's house (which was my grandma's house before she passed away) and we tried doing the "staying with family" sex at Christmas and it was bloody awful. It was no way to conceive a child! My concern more than anything is that technically my O date COULD fall later than the 9th... It's just LIKELY to happen by then. Obviously, it won't be confirmed until 3 days after with temps. So, what do I do? I don't want to let my family down (as this is sort of a favor to my aunt), but I don't want to miss an entire month of trying! Ideas? And, staying elsewhere isn't really feasible, btw... Several reasons (none very interesting), but not really something that can happen.


----------



## moggymay

Aclio had hers on the buy/swap/sell section on here...


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> Babydreams - Oh good! I'm glad that it didn't come across that way. And, I would say that your temp shooting up that much is a good sign that yesterday was O. Can you link your chart so we can see?
> 
> Mitch - Definitely not out yet with Clomid. FX'd that the positive comes very soon!
> 
> Tierney - After it asks for the 20 sticks, it does automatically go back to Low. So, it doesn't actually speak to whether or not you're fertile right now at all. Looking at your chart... I definitely don't think you've missed O anywhere... I don't see a temp shift that would indicate it's happened yet. Just keep going! :)

Hey thanks meg for always answering my daft questions!! lol

My chart is a handwritten scrawl by my bed side (im not posh like you girls online!! ) so no unfortunately i cant link my chart..however temp stayed up at 97.8 today too which is way higher than the last two weeks so im quite excited that i think ive actually ovulated, just hope weve caught it!! 

We BD'd sunday, monday & tuesday....so fingers crossed! do you think we should keep BDing the rest of the week regularly..or is that it for now?? im entering in the 2ww territory?

Also got two peaks & one high on CBFM as automatically i assume after reading these posts....will that mean tomorrow will automatically go down to low..or will monitor pick up if im still high? ie. should i save the rest of my sticks??

Thank youuuuuuuuuuu!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg as for you staying with family dilemma...i have no idea!!!!!! 

Can you not make excuses over the days & go for some alfresco car BDing in a field somewhere?? lol!! 

Other than than youre gona have to just bite your tongue & go for it next door to your parents if you cant stay in a hotel...... Just relax & have fun with it , itll remind you of living at home as a teenager haha!xx


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams - I'd say you are probably in the clear. How many days of high temps have you had? If it's been at least 3, then it should be safe to assume that you've ovulated. If not, wait another day or two before throwing in the towel with BD'ing! LOL 

Uhm... Car sex wouldn't be so easy. Neither of our cars is really made for that sort of thing. LOL I'm not as worried about the awful sex as much as the days he wouldn't be around. Terrified that we'll miss it. I don't know if I could handle knowing that I missed the whole cycle. Quite nervous about that more than anything! :(


----------



## Mummytofour

bbdreams, if you still want a monitor then clearblue are starting another trial next month.
I just got accepted and awaiting my monitor in the post! Thats if postie can get here in the snow!:dohh:

Megg...you could always take a sample from DH and mix it with warmed eggwhite (extender) and slowly cool it ready for insemination like we do with the horses? Or is that just too disgusting a thought?!:haha:
I must be seriously obsessed or insane as I have actually considered that!LOL!!:blush::haha:
Sorry if that offends anyone, but we have a 100% equine success rate with that method!!:blush:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm not offended by it at all... but uhm... How does one go about inseminating herself without medical tools or a 2nd set of hands? Is it sad that I'm considering your method more because you said 100% equine success rate than because of my situation?


----------



## Mummytofour

hiya Megg, we use a long thin flexible plastic cannula/tube and insert it directly into the cervix then syringe the "boys" directly into the uterus! Sounds gross I know, but I suppose thats what the IUI guys do?!:blush:

I have to use shoulder length gloves and KY as the anatomy is rather large in a horse, so I would have thought our "lady bits" would be a bit easier to find?!:blush:

Yeah, I suggested it coz of your accomodation predicament, not because we all resemble horses!!LOL!!!

I can't believe I'm actually suggesting this, but the more I think about it, the more normal it all sounds!!:haha: I really am insane!:haha:
GL hunni!:hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Mummytofour said:


> bbdreams, if you still want a monitor then clearblue are starting another trial next month.
> I just got accepted and awaiting my monitor in the post! Thats if postie can get here in the snow!:dohh:
> 
> Megg...you could always take a sample from DH and mix it with warmed eggwhite (extender) and slowly cool it ready for insemination like we do with the horses? Or is that just too disgusting a thought?!:haha:
> I must be seriously obsessed or insane as I have actually considered that!LOL!!:blush::haha:
> Sorry if that offends anyone, but we have a 100% equine success rate with that method!!:blush:

Mummytofour: How do I get in on the trial?


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> Babydreams - I'd say you are probably in the clear. How many days of high temps have you had? If it's been at least 3, then it should be safe to assume that you've ovulated. If not, wait another day or two before throwing in the towel with BD'ing! LOL
> 
> Uhm... Car sex wouldn't be so easy. Neither of our cars is really made for that sort of thing. LOL I'm not as worried about the awful sex as much as the days he wouldn't be around. Terrified that we'll miss it. I don't know if I could handle knowing that I missed the whole cycle. Quite nervous about that more than anything! :(

So let me just clarify...your OH will only be missing the 10/11th march? have i read that correctly?? if so i dont think theres any way round it, theres no use stressing honey??? ..sorry im no help - just make sure you get lots of BDing in the days prior to these dates & hopefully catch the eggy if peak DOES fall on these dates??xx 

OR how far in car will your OH be from your family?? if you do get your peak - is it within a couple of hours that you could make your excuses & drive to see OH, BD & come back satisfied in the knowledge you'd caught the eggy???


----------



## Lamburai1703

Goodness me! I have a few days off and when I return we have talk of in-car sex sessions, and aritificial insemination! The latter got my attention, but surely you would need a "fresh sample" from DH so he would need to be there anyway wouldn't he? I don't know what the shelf life of sperm is in a syringe!

As for me, I am 13dpo and have the prettiest "possibly triphasic" chart. Sadly at 11dpo I was a BIG FAT NEGATIVE on a 20miu test. I have no symtoms at all so I am not hopeful. Although of course I have spent a good chunk of the morning trawling the chart gallery for people who got late BFPs!

This is the part where you all say "my sister's best friend's cousin didn't get a BFP until the day before the baby was born" and things like that.

Although any genuine late BFP stories would be of interest to keep me entertained until the witch arrives!


----------



## moggymay

Lambs!!!! Friday!!!!!!

Thought we had been through this - my bfp came at 14dpo despite a bfn at 11dpo with a 10miu test!!!!

Wait hon please, all good things come to she who waits....promise! And if you dont get lucky will send you my lucky soy! :hugs: I still think it could be you!

Wanted one of those lottery it could be you pointers but cant find one so have had to settle for this which isnt quite the same!:thumbup:


----------



## Mummytofour

bbdreams if you go to ttc buddies page it is a sticky thread at the top. The thread is quite old but there is a link in the first few replies, can't remember how far down, that takes you straight to the clearblue trials site so you can enter your details.:thumbup:
They contacted me within a week!:happydance:

Lamburai, aslong as you "extend" the semen adequately, in other words, give it something to swim in and feed off, aswell as cool it slowly, it can be kept for up to 72 hours!:thumbup:
Sorry about the BFN, you are the same as me, I got a BFN yesterday at 11dpo and my PMA went out the window!:cry: But I have it again now and if I lose it again I'm sure Megg will give me a big cyber slap! LOL!:haha:


----------



## tortoise

Hey! Wow what a discussion to come in to! Good to know that equine style fertilisation is an option.. I'll keep it in mind.

I've been to acupuncture and the GP today. Acupuncture was good - she thinks she can sort out my long-ish follicular phase and my pre AF spotting. GP wasn't exactly friendly but I did get her to refer me for full blood tests and day 21 bloods. She didn't seem to care that I don't ovulate until around day 21 - so surely my progesterone levels will come in as being very low. Does anyone have any advice on this? My appointment is booked for day 23.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh Moggy! You always say the right thing! Now tell me how you had distinctly AF-like backache creep up on you during the afternoon of 13dpo, and no pregnancy symptoms to speak of??

I have just had the sexual health man in to talk to all of the kids on our programme. I used to get excited about the array of free condoms he would leave behind, but now I am excited as I managed to nab 7 free pregnancy test kits sensitive to 25miu! And he said if I need any more just to call him and he'll drop some off! This beats my free chlamydia test from last time by far! Yippee!

Now, lets keep pretending I'm pregnant eh?


----------



## moggymay

Lambs do you remeber how grumpy I was and how stroppy I was at those who said too early? Had backache and few cramps then just thought sod it on the day Af was due and did another test just cos am pigheaded like that, just wanted to know for sure it was bfn and then bfp just like that! 

PMA or we will stalk you with an equine turkey baster!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I am always grumpy so that's not a sign!! I hate the indecision!! I just want to know! Even if it is a BFN I can totally handle it but I just want to know!!

This game is rubbish and I don't want to play anymore. Wake me up when I'm pregnant.


----------



## moggymay

with an equine turkey baster?


----------



## Lamburai1703

If needs must then yes. Do it. And I need to revoke my own internet priveleges at work. That FF chart gallery is a killer.


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, hope we are all well 
i feel like i been kicked in the guts again ,ovaries swelling very nicely, 2nd high on my monitor today so i reckon i will get my peak friday ish, usually 2 highs then peak but i reckon its too early to be getting my egg on cd 12 lol so hoping to last out till cd13 when the egg should be a good mature size, however stopped feeling sick and the food poisoning has passed so thats good news


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All!! How is everyone?! Quite the interesting topics over the last few posts hehe! 
Megg I say just BD like crazy the days leading up to your peak! I didn't even BD on a peak days the cycle I got my BFP because DH was sick with the flu! We only BD'd the high before my peak and two days prior on a high as well... 
Lambs FX'd for you! Listen to Moggy she gives great advice :flower:
Hi Sam! I have missed you, I hope you are well! Love your new siggy!
Minimin glad you are back from holidays I will get those softcups for ya!
Welcome to all the newbies, you are in great hands with these gals!
For everyone I have missed big :kiss: to you!

As for me I believe everything is going well however I am still always worrying... next scan is on March 10th, then if all goes well we are going to let everyone know!!
xxx


----------



## Minimin

Ta SD- I as just thinking about you today- wondering how your getting on. Glad to hear your doing well and look forward to getting more news from your next scan. Not too long to go now


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Sorry you're in Clomid pain! :hugs:

Lambs - You are technically pregnant until proven otherwise! 11dpo is NOT an adequate time to decide you're out of the running!

mummy - Definitely could give you a cyber slap if you lose your PMA again! LOL I'm also pretty intrigued by the insemination procedure... Its exactly IUI really!

babydreams - He'll miss the evening of the 9th, then the 10th and 11th.... yeah. Its a 4 hour drive... no way to make that "unnoticed" unfortunately! :(

Honestly... I don't think I'd forgive myself if I somehow missed O. I'm seriously reconsidering the length of the trip or the timing of the trip. The intent of the stay isn't something that's time sensitive. It COULD be put off a bit... My ovulation, on the other hand, cannot. It's more important to all of us (including my family) that we conceive soon than the trip is. I'll see what I can work out... I'm really hoping the plans fall through for some other reason... It wouldn't be SO shocking if they did. So, I'll wait and see! The only consistent thing I'm really gathering is that there's no way to do both really. So, thank you for the advice... It's really helped me to realize that I will probably have to choose between the trip and this cycle.


----------



## moggymay

Meg could always meet halfway thats just 4 hours total plus BD time - could pass that off as shopping...

Lambs - chart still looking ok, temp still higher than all other cycles except that when you had your last bfp - no testing til tomorrow! :hugs:

Scorps cant wait for you next scan, its on my birthday!!! Still waiting for our flavour scan date :shrug:

Hi to everyone else, have a fab day :hug:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - If you knew my family, you'd know that it's all a bit futile. When we're all together... We don't really take off for 4 hours alone... We do just about everything together when I'm there as we don't get much time. Sneaking about isn't feasible. It's really going to require me to choose between the trip and my cycle. Any other week would be just perfect... but this one just can't work out in the end. I'm pretty angry with myself for misjudging my days. Thanks, though! :hugs:


----------



## moggymay

could you not ditch this cycle and use the provera early so you get witchy out of the way whilst you are away? Not sure what implications it would have though ...?


----------



## Megg33k

I don't know what the implications would be either. I'd be ditching the cycle around CD16 or so. And, how would I ever get past the thoughts of "but what if this was my BFP cycle?" Ya know? What if, of the follicles growing right now, one of them is supposed to be my baby? If I ditch the cycle, those don't come with me. The "what if's" would break me. I'm a mess tonight.


----------



## moggymay

what if it was but you didnt BD then you lose it anyways. Id say ditch it, enjoy the time with your family and come back relaxed happy and raring to BD like bunnies next cycle, merry christmas 2010!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Hi Sam! I have missed you, I hope you are well! Love your new siggy!
> Minimin glad you are back from holidays I will get those softcups for ya!
> 
> As for me I believe everything is going well however I am still always worrying... next scan is on March 10th, then if all goes well we are going to let everyone know!!
> xxx

hey sweetie, i missed you too, been a long time since we spoke, how are you and bump? doing well i trust, can't believe time has passed so quickly, looking forward to seeing pics of your little bean.
and thanks for mentioning my siggy lol, i love it!! wasn't too sure about putting pics in as i didn't want to upset anyone but i am glad i did!!
can i ask you about these softcups hun? i am looking into them and also the mooncups as the docs have only given me two months more and then i am deemed infertile and beyond help, so figure i tried everything else lol, i have heard mixed stories about them but they seemed to have worked for quite a few ladies so any info greatly received


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I don't know what the implications would be either. I'd be ditching the cycle around CD16 or so. And, how would I ever get past the thoughts of "but what if this was my BFP cycle?" Ya know? What if, of the follicles growing right now, one of them is supposed to be my baby? If I ditch the cycle, those don't come with me. The "what if's" would break me. I'm a mess tonight.

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Megg33k

You're probably right... I'll give it some thought. I was looking over my lunar fertility, and I'm holding out some hope that I might O on March 5... which is the day before the trip! So, that would be just about as good as it gets! Hoping! Hoping! Hoping!

Scorps - Can't wait for your next scan! Very exciting!

Sam - Thanks! :hugs: The Softcups aren't a bad option. I wasn't quite bright enough to use them... but they definitely have done a lot of people a lot of good. What kind of info are you looking for?


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey Megg.. catching up on your posts you say "It's more important to all of us (including my family) that we conceive soon..."so they obviously know youve been trying ....??

If thats the case & the dates of your trip arent THAT critical surely theyd understand if you delayed by one weekend or something?? You'll be better company to them too anyway as more relaxed & happier rather than fretting & upset that youve missed a cycle u know sweetie??

AFM - three consecutive days with high temps :0) my first "evidence" in 8 months that i do infact appear to be ovulating! That's exciting in itself whoop whoop!!! 2 week wait!!!!!!!!!

Its my best friends hen do this weekend.....to drink or not to drink???????????????????????????????????????????????????????xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> You're probably right... I'll give it some thought. I was looking over my lunar fertility, and I'm holding out some hope that I might O on March 5... which is the day before the trip! So, that would be just about as good as it gets! Hoping! Hoping! Hoping!
> 
> Scorps - Can't wait for your next scan! Very exciting!
> 
> Sam - Thanks! :hugs: The Softcups aren't a bad option. I wasn't quite bright enough to use them... but they definitely have done a lot of people a lot of good. What kind of info are you looking for?

sweetie, i do not envy you with your dilemma at all, hope it all works out for you
the soft cups thing for me is i know they are designed for AF but i am not sure if i would use them for that, plus i am a bit concerned about me trying to get them in and out lol without making a mess, but i have heard that for keeping soup in the bowl they are good, to be honest i think i am just clutching at straws, i have been given my sell by date and i am panicking lol, i already use pre-seed and that does do a good job of keeping the little buggers up there but i think i just need to feel like i am doing more


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams - They know that we've been trying since the MMC in Dec. Not that we've had much of a chance to "try" since then with my effed up cycle last time! LOL I do think they'd understand... I just don't know how to get past the "eww" factor of telling my family that I need to postpone my trip so I can have sex! LOL I guess that's just me being silly! I should just fess up about it and go from there. I'm still holding on to the idea of March 5. Long story short, Mar 5 will be the same lunar conditions as the night I was born and it's also the 29th anniversary of me coming home from the hospital/my parents meeting me for the first time (I'm adopted). So, it already represents the anniversary of me gaining a family... It would be nice if that could continue!

And as for your 3rd high temp... WOOHOO!!! :hugs: That's very, very exciting! It's WAY too early for alcohol to effect anything. Go for it! Enjoy yourself in hopes that its the last time for many, many months! The baby is pretty well protect until about 6 weeks pregnant. Evolutionary trait to help ensure the safety of a growing embryo before the mum knows she's pregnant!

Sam - I wouldn't use them for AF. That would be a little too EW for me. Depending on how comfortable you are with finding your cervix, you might like them. My hands and wrists aren't very limber at all, so I've never even felt my cervix... not that I've tried TOO hard. I wasn't able to get them in and OH wasn't able to sort it out correctly either. If you think you could, they do help to keep the soup in the bowl. However, I think you're going to be in good shape after the blockage was sorted! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - I wouldn't use them for AF. That would be a little too EW for me. Depending on how comfortable you are with finding your cervix, you might like them. My hands and wrists aren't very limber at all, so I've never even felt my cervix... not that I've tried TOO hard. I wasn't able to get them in and OH wasn't able to sort it out correctly either. If you think you could, they do help to keep the soup in the bowl. However, I think you're going to be in good shape after the blockage was sorted! :hugs:

same, the thought of getting messy during AF does not appeal to me at all lol, everyone says they reckon i won't even meet my sell by date as i will get caught this cycle but to be honest i am a very pessimistic person and can't see me being blessed that way. i was lucky getting caught with LM but what are the odds of it happening again......


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam - I wouldn't use them for AF. That would be a little too EW for me. Depending on how comfortable you are with finding your cervix, you might like them. My hands and wrists aren't very limber at all, so I've never even felt my cervix... not that I've tried TOO hard. I wasn't able to get them in and OH wasn't able to sort it out correctly either. If you think you could, they do help to keep the soup in the bowl. However, I think you're going to be in good shape after the blockage was sorted! :hugs:
> 
> same, the thought of getting messy during AF does not appeal to me at all lol, everyone says they reckon i won't even meet my sell by date as i will get caught this cycle but to be honest i am a very pessimistic person and can't see me being blessed that way. i was lucky getting caught with LM but what are the odds of it happening again......Click to expand...

That is nonsense! I definitely do think you'll get caught this cycle, actually! I understand the pessimism... but try to fight it! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> That is nonsense! I definitely do think you'll get caught this cycle, actually! I understand the pessimism... but try to fight it! :hugs:

lol easier said than done as you know!!


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Goodness, a lot going on..Megg it's a tricky one, having to plan life around trying to conceive! If it was me, I would try to postpone your family visit even for a few days. I'd be useless company if I knew I was missing Ov. 

Sam- I tried softcups last month, they are a bit tricky at first but if you practice before the required time you should get the hang of it. The softcups thread on here has some good tips and tricks. Having said that I'm not sure I'm going to use them this month. I found I was stressing about when I should be put it in, which didn't help. I need to try and relax this month. I would maybe use one after sex in the morning though, to help keep everything where it should be! 

Boring CD6 for me-yawn.


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Yes, I do know it's easier said than done! LOL

Tomo - I understand... I'm CD7. At least I have the soy to occupy my time! :) Keeping my pills straight is almost a full time job!


----------



## Minimin

Hello ladies,
we are all so chatty! TOok me a few minutes to plough through so sorry if I have missed some!

Megg- I think I would change the trip too- Simply because you are already stressing about it and sounds like you would be annoyed if you missed OV. I am away this weekend and though I would be Oving and am frustrated about not being able to dtd as and when we want.

AFM- CD 14 CBFM- Peak! eeekk So still planning some :sex: over the weekend but I am getting some :sex: in today and tomorrow.

Sam- I have been using SC for the past few months. I had an ectopic pregnancy which resulted in my right tube being removed. I waited the 3 months to ttc again which was Dec and using SC I got a :bfp: with one tube! I unfortunately had an EMMC on 9th of Jan which fortunately resolved itself naturally and only extended my cycle to 34 rather than 29/30 normal. I am back to using SC again this cycle.

I agree they can be hard to get in etc but like with tampons when we started our periods and were daunted by them- I dont give it a second thought now. 

I hope you do try again if you feel ready to and I am happy to answer any questions etc you may have- PM me!


Tomo- How are you doing Chick?


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo said:


> Morning All,
> 
> Goodness, a lot going on..Megg it's a tricky one, having to plan life around trying to conceive! If it was me, I would try to postpone your family visit even for a few days. I'd be useless company if I knew I was missing Ov.
> 
> Sam- I tried softcups last month, they are a bit tricky at first but if you practice before the required time you should get the hang of it. The softcups thread on here has some good tips and tricks. Having said that I'm not sure I'm going to use them this month. I found I was stressing about when I should be put it in, which didn't help. I need to try and relax this month. I would maybe use one after sex in the morning though, to help keep everything where it should be!
> 
> Boring CD6 for me-yawn.

cheers hun, i think i am just one of those people who still has a lot of the old fashioned viewpoints instilled in me, i mean i freaked out when i saw a remote controlled hoover https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
was completely gripped by fear thinking the scenario of War of the Worlds or the Jetsons was going to come true lol https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_28_1.gif
i mean for me its all modern stuff, i am 34. nearly 35 and when i was a girl and started my periods i was given one of the old fashioned sanitary belts, (don't know if anyone remembers them), and told i needed to but fabric napkins?? lol, my friends thought i was very strange indeed, needless to say i moved onto the more comfortable disposable ones, as for using tampons well i have had Toxic Shock 3 times and so very wary of anything new, but i have been told that the softcups eliminate the risk of that


----------



## Megg33k

Min - The more I hear it, the better it sounds to just postpone. Chances are that I only need a couple of extra days. I would be much happier and more productive if I could go post-O and while away the 2ww! :)

Sam - I've always been terrified of Toxic Shock. I refuse to use tampons because of it. I don't know what makes me so scared it would happen to me.. but they're not essential, so I never risk it!


----------



## bbdreams

Ladies, I finally got a monitor. Now, does anyone have any advice on the cheapest place to buy the testing sticks?


----------



## moggymay

Amazon usually or ebay if you get lucky...


----------



## tortoise

Hey Megg - I'd go for changing the dates too. I know that when we're pregnant we'll look back and a month here or there won't seem like very much but it seems like a VERY long time when you're trying!
I was supposed to be going to see Leonard Cohen in France with my brither and sister next Wednesday-Friday which would be around about ov time for me. I'm such a TTC loser that I was actually relieved when I heard that the concert has been postponed until September!


----------



## Tomo

Minimin said:


> Hello ladies,
> we are all so chatty! TOok me a few minutes to plough through so sorry if I have missed some!
> 
> Megg- I think I would change the trip too- Simply because you are already stressing about it and sounds like you would be annoyed if you missed OV. I am away this weekend and though I would be Oving and am frustrated about not being able to dtd as and when we want.
> 
> AFM- CD 14 CBFM- Peak! eeekk So still planning some :sex: over the weekend but I am getting some :sex: in today and tomorrow.
> 
> Sam- I have been using SC for the past few months. I had an ectopic pregnancy which resulted in my right tube being removed. I waited the 3 months to ttc again which was Dec and using SC I got a :bfp: with one tube! I unfortunately had an EMMC on 9th of Jan which fortunately resolved itself naturally and only extended my cycle to 34 rather than 29/30 normal. I am back to using SC again this cycle.
> 
> I agree they can be hard to get in etc but like with tampons when we started our periods and were daunted by them- I dont give it a second thought now.
> 
> I hope you do try again if you feel ready to and I am happy to answer any questions etc you may have- PM me!
> 
> 
> Tomo- How are you doing Chick?

Hey Min- Hooray for your peak! Get strumping as Urch would say (where is she?)
I'm fine, just bored of not being pregnant and seeing gorgeous babies everywhere, Gah! Still new cycle, new possibilty of getting pregnant! Just had to see my husband on a mission to get new CBFM sticks from Boots as Superdrug had none?! Decided that it wasn't a good idea to skip a month of CBFM and potentially have to re-set it. 

Tort- I love Leonard Cohen! He's a legend! V jealous. He got me through my last big break-up some years back. Still good news you're not missing Ov- sad but true, I'd be the same too!


----------



## tortoise

Min - yay for the peak! Go get preggers!!
Tomo - yes LC is a complete legend. I actually signed my wedding vows to the dulcet tones of my friend singing Suzanne. Am gutted it's cancelled (he's hurt his back) but on this occasion I think it's a good thing!


----------



## hedgewitch

bbdreams said:


> Ladies, I finally got a monitor. Now, does anyone have any advice on the cheapest place to buy the testing sticks?

i have a place on ebay where i get 2 packs for £25, here is the link for them
https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/2-x-Clearblu...tZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item20a94f9c2f

they are good if the link doesn't work give me a shout, they don't charge postage either and are here within 2 days via recorded delivery


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise - Yeah, you pegged it exactly! But, I'm SO jealous you're going to see Leonard Cohen! *swoon* He's amazing!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Minimin - Congrats on the peak!! Now go and get fertilised!

Hope everyone else is well. I have eaten my own body weight in chocolate and am officially a fat lardy lump. OH is back from a week in Las Vegas tomorrow so hoping he doesn't notice that I have doubled in size! As of Monday, my body is a temple once again. I have however, not drunk for 11 days. That may not sound a big deal to some but its very impressive for me!!


----------



## tortoise

Megg33k said:


> tortoise - Yeah, you pegged it exactly! But, I'm SO jealous you're going to see Leonard Cohen! *swoon* He's amazing!

Now, I'm pretty obsessed with Leonard Cohen. Partisan and Famous Blue Raincoat are my ipod "most played" (yup, I'm a cheerful lass). However, I'm not sure I'd swoon. Isn't he a bit old for swooning Meg? Unless there's some kind of trans-Atlantic divide here and swooning in Illnois speak is more about awesome-ness and respect rather than drooling and going doey eyed....


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> tortoise - Yeah, you pegged it exactly! But, I'm SO jealous you're going to see Leonard Cohen! *swoon* He's amazing!
> 
> Now, I'm pretty obsessed with Leonard Cohen. Partisan and Famous Blue Raincoat are my ipod "most played" (yup, I'm a cheerful lass). However, I'm not sure I'd swoon. Isn't he a bit old for swooning Meg? Unless there's some kind of trans-Atlantic divide here and swooning in Illnois speak is more about awesome-ness and respect rather than drooling and going doey eyed....Click to expand...

No.. no... swooning is generally reserved for drooling and going doey eyed here too. But, I tend to get that way over a man with a fantastic voice. I still swoon for James Taylor too! I can't resist a good voice!!! I'm a weirdo! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, gosh its quiet here today, hope you are all ok 
for me cd13 another high on the monitor and my temp went up??? not as tender when i got up this morning but feeling a little more tender now but still not as bad as it was?? also my boobs are so heavy and sore so now i have no idea what on earth is going on, maybe i won't actually ovulate this cycle which is a complete bummer seeing as i had my tube cleared, i thought i would have had a good strong one this month due to me going up to 100mg on the clomid and i most definately ovuated last month on 50mg, GRRRR.....the first month i got Matt actually wanting to make and effort and making all the moves and i don't ovulate, fluffin sods law that!! so feeling rather confused and upset today, hope your day goes better my dears


----------



## tortoise

Megg33k said:


> tortoise said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> tortoise - Yeah, you pegged it exactly! But, I'm SO jealous you're going to see Leonard Cohen! *swoon* He's amazing!
> 
> Now, I'm pretty obsessed with Leonard Cohen. Partisan and Famous Blue Raincoat are my ipod "most played" (yup, I'm a cheerful lass). However, I'm not sure I'd swoon. Isn't he a bit old for swooning Meg? Unless there's some kind of trans-Atlantic divide here and swooning in Illnois speak is more about awesome-ness and respect rather than drooling and going doey eyed....Click to expand...
> 
> No.. no... swooning is generally reserved for drooling and going doey eyed here too. But, I tend to get that way over a man with a fantastic voice. I still swoon for James Taylor too! I can't resist a good voice!!! I'm a weirdo! LOLClick to expand...

Haha I do know what you mean. If a man plays a guitar and sings to me I'm his! That's how my husband got me!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Looking at your other charts, it's not too late for you to have yet to O! Changing dose can alter things a bit. It could delay it a little bit making it an extra special ripe eggy! :)



tortoise said:


> Haha I do know what you mean. If a man plays a guitar and sings to me I'm his! That's how my husband got me!

Lucky girl! Mine does well to play Guitar Hero! :( LOL But, he's wonderful outside of his lack of guitar playing skills! HAHA!


----------



## pixie77

Hi,

Month two using the monitor and I've had two highs and now on Peak at only cd9, earlier than last month. My cycles change from 27 days to 30 though. Did the deed on second high am and will do it today & tomorrow so fingers crossed.

Good luck all.


----------



## Megg33k

Wow! CD9? Are you on Clomid or any other fertility aids? Do you chart? Just curious! Good luck catching your eggy, Pixie! :)


----------



## missycreuse

Hi everybody 
I'm new. This is my second cycle with CBFM. Last month I was High from day six and peaked on day 11. But this month I have been high everyday since day 6 and it's now day 21!!! Has anyone else had this?


----------



## Minimin

Hi MissyCreuse- I had the same thing happen to me on my second month of using my CBFM. I think it was getting used to my cycles which doesnt help ttc. It has been fine since then though.

Anyone know if the second peak is automatic- Can we skip the request for a stick if it is automatic?


----------



## missycreuse

Thanks Minimin

That gives me a bit of hope for next month - I was so elated to get that egg last month and now this month no joy. 
I think the instructions imply that the second peak is auto as are the two following high days - I have read that people just reuse a stick for a couple of days.


----------



## Tulip

Min - yep the second peak is automatic, followed by a high and then back to low. No need to feed the machine after the first peak.

Speaking of peaks has anyone seen mine? It appears to have gone AWOL :shrug:


----------



## Minimin

Thats what I was hoping.
I spent hours and hours looking into what a straight set of "high" meant and didnt find anything. I even called CBFM and they say it is just adjusting to your cycles. She suggested collecting wee in a pot before testing stick to ensure the sticks werent being over wet and also not to mix batches of sticks.

I got pregnant the following cycle after all those highs- but unfortunately had a miscarriage at 4w5d.

I would :sex: around the time you would expect to be ovulating even when the machine only shows you two bars. Are you temping or using any other method of Monitoring?

BBT seems to be the best way to know you HAVE ovulated and I check my CM to make sure I know when it is getting runny and watery!

Good luck!


----------



## Minimin

Thats what I was hoping.
I spent hours and hours looking into what a straight set of "high" meant and didnt find anything. I even called CBFM and they say it is just adjusting to your cycles. She suggested collecting wee in a pot before testing stick to ensure the sticks werent being over wet and also not to mix batches of sticks.

I got pregnant the following cycle after all those highs- but unfortunately had a miscarriage at 4w5d.

I would :sex: around the time you would expect to be ovulating even when the machine only shows you two bars. Are you temping or using any other method of Monitoring?

BBT seems to be the best way to know you HAVE ovulated and I check my CM to make sure I know when it is getting runny and watery!

Good luck!


----------



## missycreuse

Min

No not temping at the mo but I think I will begin that next month as back up. I was beginning to worry about high estrogen levels but I think I'll just wait and see what happens next month before I start self diagnosing. Yes we BD'd around the right time according to last times cycle peak so you never know!


----------



## Babydreams321

Using the CBFM & temping at same time is the best thing ive done...i got soooo excited when i got my peaks & then how exciting again when my temp surged the following day -it was just almost too much hahahahaha!! was very smiley for a few days!!!!!

Honestly though its such peace of mind, knowing youre BDing on the "right days" & also knowing youre ovulating for def when you see the surge..... after 8 months of wondering, its great to know we've definitely timed it right this month anyway!!! im in the two week wait now......i want to go to sleep & wake up in a weeks time!! lol xx ( im far too impatient!!! )


----------



## MummyIwanabe

Good luck babydreams :) :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Why is your status "sad" mummyiwanabe? You ok hon?xx


----------



## scorpiodragon

Yay for everyone's peaks! get :sex:
Tulip and Sam I hope you get yours soon!!
Sam as for the softcups I tried them to "keep the soup in the bowl" and they weren't for me... I would lose more soup than keeping so I gave up and went back to the legs up in the air and pillow under my bum! :haha:
Lambs where are you? Your chart looks good! Did you test?!


----------



## missycreuse

Fingers crossed for you all x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lambs! Where are you? Your chart looks great. Well done on the not drinking too. It gets easier!


----------



## ACLIO

Hi ladies, My little CBFM has now gone :-( Deep down I was hoping the PCOS was not going to effect it but it has. I guess I'll have to leave this thread now :(
I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you all get your BFP xxxxx


----------



## Clara85

Hey Ladies, just looking for a reality check... I have been TTC for over 12 months, however have only got positive ov / peaks on CBFM for 4 months now - was on Depo so I assume body only started oving 4 months ago due to this.

So this morning, cd24 / 12DPO I did a IC preg test, negative as always.... then I always do an IC Ov test as well ( as I am not convinced the preg ones work) and there was a 2nd line on the ov!!!! 

So I did a FRER and its negative... do you think I should be hopeful? I dont chart and have never had lines on ov at any time of month apart from when OV'ing... no symptoms apart from some cm however I sometimes get that before af due which should be sunday with a 14 day LH phase.

Any thoughts welcome! Clara x


----------



## hedgewitch

ACLIO said:


> Hi ladies, My little CBFM has now gone :-( Deep down I was hoping the PCOS was not going to effect it but it has. I guess I'll have to leave this thread now :(
> I wish everyone the best of luck and hope you all get your BFP xxxxx

oh no you don't missy!!! your experience in using the cbfm qualifies you to stay!! how ya doing sweetie, not heard from you for a while,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Yay for everyone's peaks! get :sex:
> Tulip and Sam I hope you get yours soon!!
> Sam as for the softcups I tried them to "keep the soup in the bowl" and they weren't for me... I would lose more soup than keeping so I gave up and went back to the legs up in the air and pillow under my bum! :haha:
> Lambs where are you? Your chart looks good! Did you test?!

yeah with my back problem though it would be my luck to put my legs up the wall and get stuck and have to get the ambulance to come rescue me........imagine trying to explain that https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
how you feeling sweetie?


----------



## Lamburai1703

I am fed up. I am now 15 or 16dpo going by CBFM and STILL NO AF. You cannot begin to imagine how upset and annoyed I am. I had got my head around not being pregnant last week and now this is just making things worse and will mean that I will now NOT ovulate around my birthday in March and will therefore miss ovulation altogether due to OH's shifts again. I may as well just give up as this is getting ridiculous and I spend most of my time in tears over one thing or another.

What can I do?


----------



## Megg33k

ACLIO - Don't you go leaving!!! I don't use my CBFM anymore... In fact, I lent it to another BnBer! But, I'm still here! :hugs:

Clara - There's always hope! :) FX'd for you! :dust:

Lambs - Have you... taken a test? *ducks* Don't hit me!


----------



## xshell79

hello ladies

well AF showed up this morning :-( least i know alls working correctly as first af since mc in jan. ive just bought a cbfm and set it up this morning and i was wondering if any of you use them or what u think of them....would appreciate any feedback thanks


----------



## Megg33k

xshell - The monitor? I used to use it. Its great if you don't have super long cycles. Anything over 40-some-odd days starts to get iffy. They can definitely help though!

AFM... GREAT FREAKIN' NEWS! My trip? The one that I was worried would disrupt any chance at a BFP this cycle? It's been postponed until Summer... AND IT HAD NOTHING TO DO WITH ME OR MY OVARIES!!! :happydance: I'm SO happy right now! With everything falling into place... This HAS TO be my cycle!


----------



## helen87

please can somene help?! I am on CD 19, or at least i thought i was.....I have had highs on my CBFM since day 7 and still showing high now, i have had no peaks, this is my first month of using it. I went to the loo this morning to pee on the stick, and when i wiped,there was browny red blood.....a bit like at the start/end of a period......what is all that about? and why would my CBFM still show high if it is my period? i am so annoyed and confused!! x


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies how are we all today? ok so today we have a class test 

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65541&thumb=1&d=1267262900https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=65542&thumb=1&d=1267263067

ok so on the left are my sticks i posted yesterday so from the top down cd 11, 12 & 13, on the right is sticks 11, 12, 13 & today's cd 14, i need to know what you think, have i already had my surge or am i going to get it? 
personally i would say its missed my surge and i have ovulated 
here is my evidence lol


my sticks look like i have already had my surge
my temp has gone up https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/28/28_1_12.gif
my boobs are so sore like i have ovulated, you know when they are so heavy and sore you can't even brush against them without thinking they might spontaneously combust https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_2_104.gif
nowhere near the amount of pain i did have
but then again............



i have this morning started losing a very wet consistency CM here and there
weird i know but shooting pains around my cervix
if i look at my sticks standing on my head while balancing a cup of tea off my left foot whilst knitting with my right. it looks like i may actually just be getting ready to ovulate lmao https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/18/18_14_103.gif
and i just plain don't want to think i missed it lmao
so once again ladies i am asking you to induce line eye https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/82.gif and help me lol, 4th high which is odd for me so what do you all think?


----------



## fairygirl

Erm Hedge, I see the LH line is clearest on day 13. Maybe you O'd then or it will be in the next day or so as the other line is super faint.


----------



## scorpiodragon

I hope you girls don't mind me popping in here and there! I miss you all :)
Lambs - oh hun big :hugs: I hope your body works itself out ASAP! 
Aclio - We love you hun! Don't leave us! xxx
Sam - I am doing great thanks! I think you are about to get your surge I'd say tomorrow morning but I would be BD'ing tonight too! I had a few months like that too where I swore I had my surge but then the next day the line was even darker... FX'd for you!
Megg - YAY!! for your trip being postponed!! Now catch that eggy!
Helen87 - Have you recently gone off the pill or anything? How long are your cycles normally? Sometimes it takes a month or two for your body to readjust... The first month I used the CBFM (as most girls will tell you here) you'll get a lot of highs and sometimes no peaks until the next month when the monitor knows your cycle. It is programmed to either ask you for a block of 10 sticks or 20 sticks depending on when you get your peak... then most girls to save money don't feed the machine anymore sticks because the 2nd peak and high after your first peak is automatic... Does that make sense? 
XShell - I think most of us here are pretty biased and love the montior as we are all POAS addicts and love seeing it go to high then seeing the eggy! There has been a lot of BFP success with the monitor - definitely recommended! However like Megg said it can get iffy if your cycles are too long!
Hope your all having a great weekend!
xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hey Hedge. I would say going by chart that you are _about_ to ov, as you normally have a more distinct temp rise (from previous charts) so you would know for sure by tomorrow if you have already ov'd.

From looking at sticks _and_ chart, I would say that if you have ovulated it would have been on cd12, in which case you seem to have it covered with the BD action.

But hey - what do I know??!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Megg33k said:


> Lambs - Have you... taken a test? *ducks* Don't hit me!

Yes Megg I have. And they are all negative. Hence the irritation!

I am now on cd40, so if no AF in the next 2 days will I have to reset CBFM?


----------



## helen87

Scorpiodragon- No iv never even been on the pill! the last couple of months my periods have been very eratic and have bled twice in January and now with this its twice in Feb too! I used have have very regular 30ish day cycles and now all over place! just dont understand why the moniter still says high then i start bleeding, i even had EWCM for the last 2 days and yesterday my LH line looked quite dark,this morning lighter! chuff knows! x


----------



## fairygirl

Helen is it a small bleed? Maybe it could be O? and the CBFM missed it as a Peak?


----------



## helen87

its only when i wipe yes but its browny red and like how the other bleeds started! so this has been like a 19 day cycle....?very strange x


----------



## fairygirl

You think it will turn into full on AF?


----------



## helen87

i have a feeling yes.....because i just have awful luck when it comes to baby making!!


----------



## fairygirl

If it stays just when you wipe for the next 24 hours, I'd be tempted to say it is an ovulation bleed. Good luck hun x


----------



## Megg33k

helen - I think it sounds like a probable O bleed... If it doesn't turn to full on AF, I'd assume it's ovulation spotting. If so, that would make you super fertile right about now! :hugs: FX'd for you catching the eggy!

Sam - I can still see the line on today's pretty clearly. I honestly think your chart looks like it's about to shoot upward any day now. I wouldn't assume O is over for sure! :hugs:

scorps - We couldn't possibly mind seeing you in here! I know I miss you being around so much! :hugs:

Lambs - I kind of figured, but I couldn't remember reading if you had anywhere. Ugh! You shouldn't have to reset the CBFM. It will keep counting days... Just let it keep up with you and work it out on its own. You can always decide to reset it later if you need to!


----------



## Leilani

helen87 said:


> Scorpiodragon- No iv never even been on the pill! the last couple of months my periods have been very eratic and have bled twice in January and now with this its twice in Feb too! I used have have very regular 30ish day cycles and now all over place! just dont understand why the moniter still says high then i start bleeding, i even had EWCM for the last 2 days and yesterday my LH line looked quite dark,this morning lighter! chuff knows! x

Once your monitor has gotten to it's first high, it will stay on high til you either get a peak, or you get to your 20th stick - whichever happens first.

My first cycle with the monitor I was high from CD6 through to CD19 when AF showed up, though I didn't want to believe it so poas'd a couple more times till I was well and truely convinced it was AF. I went to see my GP and she said with such a short cycle it would be highly unlikely that I ovulated that cycle - so she sent me for my CD3 bloods (and later 7dpo bloods).

YOur cycles sound a bit screwy at the moment - have you been to see your doc?


----------



## Lamburai1703

The witch finall got me! I am actually pleased and the uncertainty was killing me!!


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> I hope you girls don't mind me popping in here and there! I miss you all :)
> Lambs - oh hun big :hugs: I hope your body works itself out ASAP!
> Aclio - We love you hun! Don't leave us! xxx
> Sam - I am doing great thanks! I think you are about to get your surge I'd say tomorrow morning but I would be BD'ing tonight too! I had a few months like that too where I swore I had my surge but then the next day the line was even darker... FX'd for you!
> Megg - YAY!! for your trip being postponed!! Now catch that eggy!
> Helen87 - Have you recently gone off the pill or anything? How long are your cycles normally? Sometimes it takes a month or two for your body to readjust... The first month I used the CBFM (as most girls will tell you here) you'll get a lot of highs and sometimes no peaks until the next month when the monitor knows your cycle. It is programmed to either ask you for a block of 10 sticks or 20 sticks depending on when you get your peak... then most girls to save money don't feed the machine anymore sticks because the 2nd peak and high after your first peak is automatic... Does that make sense?
> XShell - I think most of us here are pretty biased and love the montior as we are all POAS addicts and love seeing it go to high then seeing the eggy! There has been a lot of BFP success with the monitor - definitely recommended! However like Megg said it can get iffy if your cycles are too long!
> Hope your all having a great weekend!
> xxx

how right were you hun, got my peak this morning!!! now send some of those good BFP vibes my way too please sweetie,xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> The witch finall got me! I am actually pleased and the uncertainty was killing me!!

well hun at the risk of being ousted lol, hurray for af arriving lol!! glad you can now get on with your next cycle hun but also so sorry you weren't pg,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - Hooray that she put you out of your misery! I know you were sick of waiting for her! :hugs:

Sam - I told you it was still coming and not to give up! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hegde - GET STRUMPING!!


----------



## jkbmah

just thought I would post and say CBFM - did it for me on 2nd cycle!! i will be recommending this method to everyone - def worth the moeny!!


----------



## fairypop

Hello, I am on my first cycle TTC with the CB monitor. Had a peak with the eggy CD16 and CD17 (today). Was really pleased as had to wait till last month for AF to arrive after stopping BCP in November!
Fingers x'd for everyone!!


----------



## LJaydow

Well, my blood tests came back, and apparently they show PCOS - i have to go back and see the Doctor to "discuss how we move forward"

Totally deflated!


----------



## KimmyB

jkbmah congratulations!! I love hearing success stories!

:hugs: Ljaydow, hope the doctor can help you out, take care x


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hegde - GET STRUMPING!!

hey, how you doing sweetie?
i intend on resorting to rape if i have to Lambs, i am going off my left and that is the side i have my newly cleaned out tube on lol


----------



## bw9522

on second day of first cycle of using cbfm fingers cross it works for me and everyone else. 
:dust: to us all


----------



## tortoise

Hi Laura
Sorry to hear that - I hope you've got a nice GP who can talk you through your options. I hear of lots of girls on here who conceive with PCOS so it's entirely surmountable. Keep us posted and good luck


----------



## moggymay

LJaydow said:


> Well, my blood tests came back, and apparently they show PCOS - i have to go back and see the Doctor to "discuss how we move forward"
> 
> Totally deflated!

Laura PCOS need not be a problem if you know you have it as they can treat many of the symptoms and a great deal depends on the severity of the case. Yes it makes it a little more difficult but I guess no one says this ttc lark is easy. :shrug: 

I have pcos and found the monitor a great help as my cycles were short enough that it could help. Talk to your GP and find out how bad a case you have and then you can work together to move forward, CD3 and 21 bloods will be a start as will an idea of how high the pcos has made your testosterone, when you know all the info you will be able to work out how to get around the problem. 

I dont know if it will help but to give an idea of timescales, we took around 17 months to conceive our first and 15months our second - believe me it wasnt from want of trying :nope:but it IS possible, a girl on another thread has a lovely poem in her siggy...

:flower:Life is too short to wake up in the morning with regrets
So love the people who treat you right
Forget the ones who dont
And believe that everything happens for a reason
If you get a chance take it
If it changes your life let it
Nobody said that it'd be easy
They just promised it would be worth it!:flower:

Good luck hon and dont lose hope, pcos is just a stop off on the journey and you might need a little help with directions but you WILL get there! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

LJaydow said:


> Well, my blood tests came back, and apparently they show PCOS - i have to go back and see the Doctor to "discuss how we move forward"
> 
> Totally deflated!

Don't be! It's totally easy to work with. In fact, it might not even be an issue if you're actually ovulating! :hugs: It's not the problem it used to be, I swear!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Where is everyone? Its scarily quiet here today. Just checking in to say CD2...snooze...only...19...days...to...ovulation...snooze

Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz Zzzzzzz


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies
how are you all today? i will go back and have a read in a min, just wanted to say that i have been made out to be a complete liar lol, when i said that my monitor works.....well i think i spoke too soon, not sure if you remember that i was having bad pains on cd12 and then cd13 they all stopped, well then the same day i still got a high off my monitor which to me was wrong, i was expecting my peak and lines and pains suggested this, but it was indeed a duff stick, so anyway cd14 i also got a peak and i assumed that meant i would ov on cd15, however the pains i had were so short lived that i began to have doubts, well what i did today was change FF so that i had my first peak on friday cd13 (as it was a duff stick i thought maybe it was then i had my first peak and that it hadn't picked it up), then my second on cd 14 and ff gave me my crosshairs but it says i ovulated on cd12 instead which is when i could hardly walk so with that in mind i do believe i went then, and also the fact that my lines on my sticks were faded on cd14 would also sway me that way, but why is FF ignoring my monitor? when i take away the peak on cd13 it goes back to no crosshairs and says i haven't ovulated?? although an opk done today confirms that i have ovulated and my cervix position also says i have so i am utterly confused lol, matt thinks that because i increased the clomid this month to 100mg that it may have just messed up my monitor
any ideas?


----------



## Tulip

Evening girls.... FINALLY got my peak this morning - and a right cracker it was too. My stalkers are no doubt mighty relieved as I have been driving them crazy with lunatic talk of annovulatory cycles..... 

Laura as Meg says, please don't panic hun - PCOS is totally workable and you'll have your BFP before you know it. You may just work a little harder and a little longer xx


----------



## Tulip

And Moggy, what a moving post. OMG I can't believe you're 18 weeks already :shock:


----------



## Megg33k

Lambs - I'm sorry it's so boring so early on! I know the feeling! :hugs:

Sam - That's possible! I think there's some disclaimer that it might not work properly if you're taking Clomid. So, I would assume that! :hugs:

Nik - You know how excited I am to see that little Peak? OMG! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Moggy - That's a really wonderful post! I think I needed to hear that too! :hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Hey there,
My, it has been quiet on here! 

Hoorah for all the peaks! I'm expecting mine this weekend. Although we're not going away now, boo! The place we wanted to go to was fully booked, so a sexy staycation is in order. Probably just as well financially, as our dishwasher died at the end of last week, so have had to buy a new one. Really bad timing as I had my in-laws to stay last weekend. Although as I'm the cook, Mr Tomo got to do all the washing up. 

CBFM wise- had more lows this month, with first high yesterday.


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - C'mon Peak!!!


----------



## Tomo

Good grief where is everyone?...Hello?...Is anybody there?

Meanwhile I've been whooping in public toilets again at the sight of EWCM. Woohoo!!


----------



## GossipGirly

im quiet cos not much going on... feel like af will come usual sore breasts in usual places so not gonna obscess over ss :( 

Tomo your house sounds like mine, i cook he supposedly deals with the dishes (although am often loading dishwasher aswel lol if ours broke we would be lost we both hate doing dishes! its just the worst xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo said:


> Good grief where is everyone?...Hello?...Is anybody there?
> 
> Meanwhile I've been whooping in public toilets again at the sight of EWCM. Woohoo!!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gifwhy is it when people say things i get a mental image............


----------



## Tomo

Aw, Sorry Hedge...I hardly ever get any ewcm, so as sad as it is I get pretty happy at the slightest hint of it!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo said:


> Aw, Sorry Hedge...I hardly ever get any ewcm, so as sad as it is I get pretty happy at the slightest hint of it!

no apologies hun, i was the same when i got my peak the other day, think they heard me in Scotland lol, its silly isn't it how we react well, not silly to us but i suppose to sane people we look/sound very odd lol


----------



## Mummytofour

Hedgewitch....So that was YOU we all heard screaming from the direction of Wales?!!! LOL!!!:haha::rofl:

EWCM....I would run through my yard naked if I got that!!! Thought I had it last month until I realised I was checking after BD!:blush::haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - Woohoo for EWCM! 

Sam - I think *I* heard you here in the U.S. too! :shock: LOL :hugs:

Mummytofour - I think we've all made that mistake!

AFM, I've been doing 1500mg of fish oil and I have loads of CM this cycle. It's not EWCM... it's actually super watery right now... but it's abundant alright! I'm hoping I'm just not close enough to O for it to go all stretchy! FX'd that it comes soon. OPKs finally taking on some color... not + but color! :)


----------



## bbdreams

I recently purchased, off ebay, what I thought was going to be a clearblue fertility monitor. When it arrived it said clearplan and the test sticks with it say clearplan... Is anyone familiar with this brand? It looks the same as the clearblue easy, but did not come with a box or instructions so I don't know if it will work the same...


----------



## Megg33k

Clearplan is the former name of Clearblue! Same thing! :)


----------



## klcuk3

Oh I just wanna cry :( been to docs about sore knee got told the obvious you're fat and need to lose weight...yes thanks I know....was contemplating discussing my lack of success in ttc but felt would end up as emotional wreck and probably have same answer of needing to lose weight! Am 15dpo no sign of af and bfn today...sorry about the rant but just feeling a bit pathetic atm xxx


----------



## GossipGirly

:( :hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Klcuck- That's rubbish, doctors can be so insensitive. But you should speak to them about TTC, can you make an appointment with a different doctor? 

Incidentally- I've not really been taking EPO this month, but I have been drinking grapefruit juice since CD8. 

I had a dream last night that I was pregnant again (had one last month too) I was carrying the pregnancy test in my pocket, it had two strong lines on it and said pregnant 6-8weeks. It was great!


----------



## hedgewitch

Mummytofour said:


> Hedgewitch....So that was YOU we all heard screaming from the direction of Wales?!!! LOL!!!:haha::rofl:
> 
> EWCM....I would run through my yard naked if I got that!!! Thought I had it last month until I realised I was checking after BD!:blush::haha:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

klcuk3 said:


> Oh I just wanna cry :( been to docs about sore knee got told the obvious you're fat and need to lose weight...yes thanks I know....was contemplating discussing my lack of success in ttc but felt would end up as emotional wreck and probably have same answer of needing to lose weight! Am 15dpo no sign of af and bfn today...sorry about the rant but just feeling a bit pathetic atm xxx

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## Megg33k

klcuk - I'm so sorry you were treated that way, honey! :hugs:

Tomo - Ooh... Good dream!!! :)

I don't have anything to update... ovaries killing me today off and on! That's about it!


----------



## Minimin

Tomo- Dreams do come true! Fxd!


----------



## Megg33k

I like the sounds of that, Min!


----------



## Minimin

Megg- now all we have to do is tailor make our dreams to suit us!
Not like the weird vivid dreams I have been having the past few days.. is that a symptom?
Or yet another sign I am going mad?

second thoughts Megg- dont answer that one!


----------



## Megg33k

What if I just answer it by saying... YES! Then you don't know if I'm calling you crazy, saying it's a symptom, or both! :winkwink:


----------



## Minimin

Cheeky! :)


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies!!!! :0)

8/9 days PO & just been to the loo & wiped & had watery light pink on tissue............now i might be getting excited before my time now BUT do u think this COULD be the right time for implanation bleeding????xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Infact, Googling "implantation symptoms" ALSO on my bbt chart this morning my temp dipped down to what the temps were ( roundabouts ) pre-ovulation.....I didnt take TOO much notice at the time as assumed maybe id had a disrupted sleep or something without realising.....but this one day dip ( i s'pose tomorrows temperature will confirm) is another sympton of attempted implantation.....hmmm interesting.... 

Does anyone else think so....or am i just looking TOO far into this...i even started a thread yday about lower back pain lol ......sympton spotting is out of control this month!!!!!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Minimin

Babydream- your symptoms do sound promising but I think you have to see what your temps say tomorrow. We can tell more then. Also have you got a link to your BBT chart?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning ladies!!!! :0)
> 
> 8/9 days PO & just been to the loo & wiped & had watery light pink on tissue............now i might be getting excited before my time now BUT do u think this COULD be the right time for implanation bleeding????xx

It certainly fits the timeline. Lets hope your temp is right up there tomorrow and you can start to be hopeful :)

Minimin - Hey! How are ya?

I demand that at least one of you gets knocked up this month so I don't have to be the newbie any more.


----------



## Tomo

Sue Dunhym said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies!!!! :0)
> 
> 8/9 days PO & just been to the loo & wiped & had watery light pink on tissue............now i might be getting excited before my time now BUT do u think this COULD be the right time for implanation bleeding????xx
> 
> It certainly fits the timeline. Lets hope your temp is right up there tomorrow and you can start to be hopeful :)
> 
> Minimin - Hey! How are ya?
> 
> I demand that at least one of you gets knocked up this month so I don't have to be the newbie any more.Click to expand...


Argh, well alright already Fran- If you demand it...I'm going to try my darndest! I'm so over not being pregnant...

Babydreams- Sounds promising, we need to see a chart.


----------



## Truffleax

Hello everyone just a quick question I will be getting a monitor soon :) and I just wondered where is the cheapest place everyone has found buying the sticks from? 

Thanks! 

xxx


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: truffleax, I got mine from amazon for around £55.x


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks Kimmy I meant the sticks tho hun luckily I know someone who is giving me the monitor :) but iv just been informed they got theirs sticks from amazon too for £12 so im sorted :)

Looking forward to getting started need to wait for my next AF now tho I only finished this one on Sunday so just missed getting it in time ahhhh well never know might not need it ;) lol I can hope! 

xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey ladies thanks for the comments :0)

My charts are in pencil at the side of my bed unfortunately!!!! Im not in the 21st century yet lol !!

In a nutshell though..pre ovulation - temps all around 94.3ish .......post ovulation shot up to 94.8 & has been around that mark the past 9 days..today back down to 94.3ish...will see what it is tomorrow to be able to hopefully confirm that its only been that low for ONE DAY!!! I assume if its back up again , its promising?


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fran!!!! your back to see us :wohoo:
How are you my love.. hope your doing well! I am working on my :bfp: 5dpo so keep your fingers and toes crossed please!!! :happydance:

give me your gossip girl! :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Hey Min- good to hear you're at 5dpo. Have got my fingers crosses that you'll be sailing over to first tri to join Fran! 
I'm on CD16- coming up to ov and have no positivity this cycle (lambs - when/if you read this a scolding is not needed). Feels like a marathon doesn't it...


----------



## Minimin

Hey tortoise! CD16!! Dont lose hope. I understand what you mean about no hope. I feel this cycle is a total loss and this was whilst I was on Peak and high fertility. You kinda get a feeling you have not done enough. All you can do is get lots of :sex: in and I will keep my fingers crossed for you! And seeing as it s you and I am post Ov.. my legs will be tightly crossed too :hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> Hey ladies thanks for the comments :0)
> 
> My charts are in pencil at the side of my bed unfortunately!!!! Im not in the 21st century yet lol !!
> 
> In a nutshell though..pre ovulation - temps all around 94.3ish .......post ovulation shot up to 94.8 & has been around that mark the past 9 days..today back down to 94.3ish...will see what it is tomorrow to be able to hopefully confirm that its only been that low for ONE DAY!!! I assume if its back up again , its promising?

Sounds good! But I would highly recommend Fertility Friend. It tells you all you need to know about charting and isn't tricky to set up. You just put in your temps every morning and any other signs/symptoms you fancy. It helps with pinpointing ov day too. 

A dip is promising, but it is not a guarantee of implantation. I got a nice dip the other month and got all excited about it, but it turned out not to be. Not that I want to crush your hopes! The cm is also a good sign too. Fingers crossed for you! :flower:


----------



## Tomo

tortoise said:


> Hey Min- good to hear you're at 5dpo. Have got my fingers crosses that you'll be sailing over to first tri to join Fran!
> I'm on CD16- coming up to ov and have no positivity this cycle (lambs - when/if you read this a scolding is not needed). Feels like a marathon doesn't it...

Hey Tort - Don't lose hope! You've been strumping regularly every other day like a goodun' Come on, we can all do it! - We'll be over with Fran in no time! Lord, one little bit of ewcm and I think I've turned in to some kind of Fertility God!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Minimin said:


> Hey Fran!!!! your back to see us :wohoo:
> How are you my love.. hope your doing well! I am working on my :bfp: 5dpo so keep your fingers and toes crossed please!!! :happydance:
> 
> give me your gossip girl! :hugs:

Hello love. I'm alright, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster few weeks but I had a scan this morning and saw a heartbeat :) Pic's in my journal thread.

5 DPO eh? Exciting times! Exciting, torturous times! Everything crossed for you. x


----------



## Minimin

Sue Dunhym said:


> Minimin said:
> 
> 
> Hey Fran!!!! your back to see us :wohoo:
> How are you my love.. hope your doing well! I am working on my :bfp: 5dpo so keep your fingers and toes crossed please!!! :happydance:
> 
> give me your gossip girl! :hugs:
> 
> Hello love. I'm alright, it's been a bit of a rollercoaster few weeks but I had a scan this morning and saw a heartbeat :) Pic's in my journal thread.
> 
> 5 DPO eh? Exciting times! Exciting, torturous times! Everything crossed for you. xClick to expand...

How exciting honey! I am still so pleased as punch for you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Hey ladies, hope you don't mind but I just wanted to say I got my BFP today, after using cbfm for the first time.


----------



## xshell79

ive setted my cbfm up ready as i thought af arrived sat but it didnt as i only had a little spotting and nothing since so my monitors sat in the draw....and im still waiting to know whats happing as keep getting bfn's ....

thats great fairy using for just one cycle hope they as good as they say they are... congrats aagain hun x


----------



## Tomo

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind but I just wanted to say I got my BFP today, after using cbfm for the first time.

Yay!! Huge Congratulations Fairygirl! I remember having a look at your chart the other day and thinking it looked good. You must be over the moon! A great CBFM success. :happydance:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind but I just wanted to say I got my BFP today, after using cbfm for the first time.

Wahay! Congratulations!


----------



## tortoise

Thanks min- I'll try to perk up a little bit! And will be sending loads of positive vibes your way!

Fairygirl- wow! Well done you're an inspiration to us all! Lets hope the rest of us are right behind you!


----------



## KimmyB

Truffleax said:


> Hello everyone just a quick question I will be getting a monitor soon :) and I just wondered where is the cheapest place everyone has found buying the sticks from?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> xxx

:dohh: sorry hun I didn't read your post properly :wacko:

Yes I also get my sticks from amazon for around that price! good luck with the monitor (hopefully you won't even need it!) x


----------



## Megg33k

Fran - That's great news! I'll work on getting knocked up this month, just for you! :)

FairyGirl - OMG! CONGRATS! :hugs: Good going, sweetie! Very exciting!!!

I probably missed a billion posts in there... Sorry! I'm on a time crunch atm.


----------



## Lamburai1703

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind but I just wanted to say I got my BFP today, after using cbfm for the first time.

Congratulations Fairygirl - that's amazing news!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Fairygirl! :wohoo:


----------



## urchin

ay up lovelies and congrats to fran and fairygirl - nice to read some good news (not gone back more than a page though so if I've missed any other good news I'm sorry)

Things are not so good for me - I went to the hospital last week to talk about the fibroid thing, and completely failed to think about the HSG test I'd had. So I wasn't even slighlty prepared for the news that I have an HSG level of 23.2 ......which in laymens terms means I have a handfull of eggs left and the few that are there are most likely hard boiled. Dr R gave my chances at under 5% of getting pregnant from IVF using my eggs........so the option left is to use donor eggs. Which is a lot more expensive and means a wait of 2 years(ish) unless I find my own donor - and tbh I don't know anyone I would even ask.

I have been around for the past week, but not feeling up to the TTC boards seeing as right now, TTC is pretty futile.....

It will be 6 months before I am in working order again following the fibroid removal (it's gonna be open surgery I'm afraid :( )


----------



## urchin

dunno why that posted twice - am sure no one wants to read it again!


----------



## Minimin

:hugs: Urchin. I am sorry the docs gave you such sad news. I think taking a break from ttc may be a good idea.

How do they test for your egg integrity? I thought HSG was a dye to test your tubes and uterus. Sorry if I am being thick. I am a biologist so do think scientifically alot.

We will always be here for you Urchin- to rant or cry or laugh- So please dont be a stranger ok.
Minimin


----------



## fairygirl

So sorry to read that Urchin :hugs:


----------



## urchin

I might have my letters mixed up - could possibly mean FSH? it's the day 3 hormone test that tells you what your ovarian reserves are like


----------



## Tomo

Urch


----------



## urchin

?


----------



## Tomo

Sorry that was meant to say 
Urch- :hugs:
Really sorry to hear your news. Big hugs for you.


----------



## urchin

cheers tomo - all hugs appreciated just now xx


----------



## Megg33k

Urch - :hugs: You should talk to WannaB (Michelle) about FSH levels... Hers weren't great and she's still doing quite well TTC! So, don't take it to heart too much!!! I'm sure it will all work out in the end, honey!


----------



## scorpiodragon

Woo hoo Congrats FariyGirl! So happy for you! :happydance:
I have my FX'd for the rest of you, Tomo, Minimin, Megg, Tort.. Tulip where are ya? Babydreams I hope that your temp drop and CM are good signs!! :thumbup:
Urch big :hugs: about your FSH, please keep in mind that Dr.'s don't know everything and they are not always right!! From what I have read FSH levels can flutuate each month... though your level is high it isn't completely impossible... can't they go in and find the "good eggs"? Ugh, you must be so upset... when are you planning on getting the surgery? We totally understand if you need a break for BnB but just know that we are all here for you! :flower:


----------



## urchin

Hey ladeez :D
I know that it's not impossible - but with such high FSH levels it is unlikely. The doctor said they could try IVF with my eggs, but given the results it is highly likely that I won't produce many eggs and that those I do are likely to be low quality.
So yes, I could go ahead and spend £4,000 on a long shot, or I go on the waiting list and spend £5,000 on something with much better odds - I am not skint, but this kind of money isn't something I have lying around.......it's difficult choices for sure, but really, I'm not going to scrimp and save to scrape together the money for less than a 5% chance of taking home a baby.

The other thing I have to consider is it will be at least 6 months before I can even try - I'm having open surgery so the recovery time is 3 months.........so my eggs supply will be even less.

I am going to have an AMH test when I can find somewhere to do it, which is supposed to be a more sensitive guide - but really, I'm not expecting it to say anything very different (though of course I would be delighted if it did)

Please bear in mind that I am a pragmatist, I get no comfort from deluding myself that just because some people are very very lucky in similar situations, this means I will be one of them.....the odds are against me, I know they are, I cannot make myself believe that my happy ending is just around the corner - sorry


----------



## Leilani

Thinking of you Urchin :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

That makes total sense, Urchin! :hugs: Let me just say that I *hope* it all works out in the end, then! You're in my thoughts! xx


----------



## Truffleax

Fairygirl - Congratulations :) Im so pleased for you! I hope the monitor will work as well for me! 

Urchin - I am so sorry to hear your news hun thinking of you and sending big hugs I hope your surgery goes well and the time on that waiting list just flys by for you lots of love xxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Urch, mate, it's definitely time to get clothing for your ferrets. And then put those ferrets in a pram (they must be wearing bonnets) and wheel them round Birmingham. Insist that people admire and kiss them.


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> ay up lovelies and congrats to fran and fairygirl - nice to read some good news (not gone back more than a page though so if I've missed any other good news I'm sorry)
> 
> Things are not so good for me - I went to the hospital last week to talk about the fibroid thing, and completely failed to think about the HSG test I'd had. So I wasn't even slighlty prepared for the news that I have an HSG level of 23.2 ......which in laymens terms means I have a handfull of eggs left and the few that are there are most likely hard boiled. Dr R gave my chances at under 5% of getting pregnant from IVF using my eggs........so the option left is to use donor eggs. Which is a lot more expensive and means a wait of 2 years(ish) unless I find my own donor - and tbh I don't know anyone I would even ask.
> 
> I have been around for the past week, but not feeling up to the TTC boards seeing as right now, TTC is pretty futile.....
> 
> It will be 6 months before I am in working order again following the fibroid removal (it's gonna be open surgery I'm afraid :( )

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> Hey ladeez :D
> I know that it's not impossible - but with such high FSH levels it is unlikely. The doctor said they could try IVF with my eggs, but given the results it is highly likely that I won't produce many eggs and that those I do are likely to be low quality.
> So yes, I could go ahead and spend £4,000 on a long shot, or I go on the waiting list and spend £5,000 on something with much better odds - I am not skint, but this kind of money isn't something I have lying around.......it's difficult choices for sure, but really, I'm not going to scrimp and save to scrape together the money for less than a 5% chance of taking home a baby.
> 
> The other thing I have to consider is it will be at least 6 months before I can even try - I'm having open surgery so the recovery time is 3 months.........so my eggs supply will be even less.
> 
> I am going to have an AMH test when I can find somewhere to do it, which is supposed to be a more sensitive guide - but really, I'm not expecting it to say anything very different (though of course I would be delighted if it did)
> 
> Please bear in mind that I am a pragmatist, I get no comfort from deluding myself that just because some people are very very lucky in similar situations, this means I will be one of them.....the odds are against me, I know they are, I cannot make myself believe that my happy ending is just around the corner - sorry

hun i have a whole ovary full of useless eggs, i have no tube on that side so they are no good to me lol, i'll give you mine hun, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_1.gif
i wonder if they can do that?


----------



## Babydreams321

Congratulations fairy girl - your first time using the CBFM wowza! my sister had the same good luck.....how long had you been trying previous to this if you dont mind me asking?

AFM, temps went back up again today after my dip yday....?? is this a good sign.....also more pinky tissue today when i wiped...is this right that this has been the case for two days now ( IF implantation bleed?? ) or would u usually only see this a couple of times??

Any advice much appreciated??xx

o.s. i'll try & join up on the site today & link my chart asap ( assuming i can back date???? )


----------



## hedgewitch

fairygirl said:


> Hey ladies, hope you don't mind but I just wanted to say I got my BFP today, after using cbfm for the first time.

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_79.gif
huge congrats hun,xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Wouldn't it be amazing if that could work! That would be wonderful! :hugs:

Babydreams - Yes! The rise again is great! The pink is great too! IB can present in a variety of ways and what you're describing could definitely be one of them! I think it's quite hopeful. Also... Yes, you can absolutely backdate on Fertility Friend. Just pick your cycle start date and go through putting your temps on each one up to date. You'll see when you get there, its not hard at all. Once its done, go to "Sharing" (along the left side) and "Homepage Setup"... There will be a URL at the top like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers... That's the URL you use to link to your chart! :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Wouldn't it be amazing if that could work! That would be wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> Babydreams - Yes! The rise again is great! The pink is great too! IB can present in a variety of ways and what you're describing could definitely be one of them! I think it's quite hopeful. Also... Yes, you can absolutely backdate on Fertility Friend. Just pick your cycle start date and go through putting your temps on each one up to date. You'll see when you get there, its not hard at all. Once its done, go to "Sharing" (along the left side) and "Homepage Setup"... There will be a URL at the top like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers... That's the URL you use to link to your chart! :hugs:

oh no DOHHHHHHHHHH i jusy joined fertilityfriends.co.uk!! hahah!! what a plonker!!! i'll join.COM now!! :0) & thanks so much !!


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sam - Wouldn't it be amazing if that could work! That would be wonderful! :hugs:
> 
> Babydreams - Yes! The rise again is great! The pink is great too! IB can present in a variety of ways and what you're describing could definitely be one of them! I think it's quite hopeful. Also... Yes, you can absolutely backdate on Fertility Friend. Just pick your cycle start date and go through putting your temps on each one up to date. You'll see when you get there, its not hard at all. Once its done, go to "Sharing" (along the left side) and "Homepage Setup"... There will be a URL at the top like https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/randomlettersandnumbers... That's the URL you use to link to your chart! :hugs:
> 
> oh no DOHHHHHHHHHH i jusy joined fertilityfriends.co.uk!! hahah!! what a plonker!!! i'ljj join.COM now!! :0) & thanks so much !!Click to expand...

Ohhh!!!! :rofl: https://www.fertilityfriend.com :)


----------



## Tomo

Sounds very promising Babybreams, Can't wait to stalk your chart!

Peak for me! Yay! Me and Mr Tomo have got the day off tomorrow, so can strump away to our hearts content.


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo said:


> Sounds very promising Babybreams, Can't wait to stalk your chart!
> 
> Peak for me! Yay! Me and Mr Tomo have got the day off tomorrow, so can strump away to our hearts content.

sounds good hun, don't let him out of your sight lol hold him prisoner till at least 2dpo!!


----------



## Babydreams321

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d6a2a

DONE IT :0)!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d6a2a
> 
> DONE IT :0)!!!!!!!!!!!

Wow, that was quick, well done! Looking good. How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - Yay for Peak!!! Get to doing your thing!!! :hugs:

Babydreams - Nice chart, sweetie! You did quite well! That's gorgeous so far! :happydance:


----------



## Babydreams321

lol I dont hang about TOMO!!! haha!! I bought my pencilled chart in today to copy on to internet speshly for you girls!!

Glad its looking ok though!! I soooooooooooo hope its a good month for me using CBFM for the 1st time too!!

My cycles have varied since coming off pill last June from between 34 days & 40 days!! so Im not due the witch for at least another 5/7 days I think....


----------



## Megg33k

If you're going to get to 34-40 days, you must have one hell of an LP! Do you know how long your LP usually is???


----------



## Babydreams321

Havent a clue to be honest Megg..this is the first month Ive actually pinpointed exactly when ive ovulated (using CBFM & temps combined)?? sorry!!

Ive only ever marked in my diary periods up untiil now.... hence i know the overall cycle lengths..

If im ten days PO ( according to ff ) itd make my witch due on Monday ( ish )yeah? for first time last month my cycle dropped to 34 days....so maybe ( fingers crossed ) itl be nearer 32 days this month???!!


----------



## Megg33k

Gotcha! I'd say you're due any time between Saturday and Wednesday! :)


----------



## scorpiodragon

Nice chart Babydreams! FX'd
Get Bd'ing Tomo!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Yippee for the peak Tomo!!

And lovely chart babydreams - I shall add it to my daily stalking list! I do love a good morning stalk whilst I eat my breakfast!


----------



## Minimin

Hey Urchin- Hope your still checking this thread
Saw this during my reading and thought you may want a read- I dont know anything else about you so I am not sure it applies but thought it was of interest.
Sending you lots of :hugs:
https://www.hunyuan.org/infertility-questions.html


----------



## urchin

Hey Hedgie I'm sure they could - don't think you need tubes seeing as they come looking for the buggers with a _long needle_ :twisted:
I wonder if they'd let 2 people share IVF treatment? I know they do at my hospital, but it's usually people who want reduced price treatment themselves that donate eggs to those of us with a hard-boiled stash of runts. No idea if they let you pick your runtee!

thanks for that minimin - I am going for an AMH test on monday which should be able to tell me if my FSH levels accurately reflect the state of my egg reserve ...... and I am due to be starting acupunture soon. My bosses accupunturist has offered me free zero balancing, so I thought I'd take her up on that and see what she recommends :D


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> Hey Hedgie I'm sure they could - don't think you need tubes seeing as they come looking for the buggers with a _long needle_ :twisted:
> I wonder if they'd let 2 people share IVF treatment? I know they do at my hospital, but it's usually people who want reduced price treatment themselves that donate eggs to those of us with a hard-boiled stash of runts. No idea if they let you pick your runtee!
> 
> thanks for that minimin - I am going for an AMH test on monday which should be able to tell me if my FSH levels accurately reflect the state of my egg reserve ...... and I am due to be starting acupunture soon. My bosses accupunturist has offered me free zero balancing, so I thought I'd take her up on that and see what she recommends :D

well hun, if you want them you can have them, believe me long needles are nothing compared to what i've been through in my 7 years TTC so if it was possible and you needed some mine are up for grabs, https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_15.gifalways said i would donate my eggs, the thought of helping someone else to achieve what i had with LM is one of the best i have, even if i was never able to have a baby, least i would have helped someone else achieve their dream


----------



## urchin

Sam, if you're serious, and it's possible - I may well take you up on that :D

Fran - I will definitley consider the ferret option....they are likely to nip people's noses if they bend down for a kiss, still that may be a blessing given how, shall we say _ripe_ ferrets can get! :D


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> Sam, if you're serious, and it's possible - I may well take you up on that :D
> 
> Fran - I will definitley consider the ferret option....they are likely to nip people's noses if they bend down for a kiss, still that may be a blessing given how, shall we say _ripe_ ferrets can get! :D

sweetie i am serious, if i can help someone else then i am honoured to be given the oppurtunity, send me an email at [email protected] and we can chat.


----------



## Tomo

Sam & Urch- Wow, What wonderful women you two are! This website is bloody ace! Wishing you both all the luck in the world.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I agree with Tomo. Whatever would we do without B&B babes!


----------



## urchin

I don't know what to say Sam, I am completely overwhelmed ..... have sent you an email xx


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> I don't know what to say Sam, I am completely overwhelmed ..... have sent you an email xx

not a problem hun, i shall have a read and mail you back,xx


----------



## Minimin

Ladies you are so amazing- if there's anything I can do let me know! Urch- let us kno how ur acu goes babe! :hugs:


----------



## scorpiodragon

I am crying... I love you ladies!!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm blown away by how wonderful people can be. Truly blown away! :cry: Lots of love for BnB right now! :hugs:


----------



## KimmyB

Aw my god you girls! How amazing! I've got a lump in my throat and everything (damn those hormones!) x


----------



## camocutie2006

I know i dont follow this thread but wow! :hugs: Y'all are amazing!


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning ladies, 
how are we all this frosty crisp sunny morning? Urch i have sent you an email hun, lets get this ball rolling and see where we go!
as you for the rest of you soppy buggers........awww i love you girls, i think you are all amazing and i for one know i wouldn't be here if it wasn't for the support of you all https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_12_133.gif
so what is everyone up to today? me not much today, having a lazy loungy day lol, got my washing on the go and just taking it easy, got back ache and sore boobies, temp went up slightly again but thats about it, 8dpo. 
so having my coffee fix and talking to you gals.


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> I don't know what to say Sam, I am completely overwhelmed ..... have sent you an email xx

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif
no need to say anything, if i am able to help you get your bundle of joy https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/15/15_5_18.gifthen that is what we shall do hun!! hopefully you will have the visit from the stork very soon, one way or another sweetie. it doesn't matter what road we take to get there, as long as we get our babies at the end of it all,xx


----------



## Minimin

Morning ladies!
Sam- you have been busy- with your laundry already on!
Urch and Sam- once again what fantastic ladies you really are. Something of an inspiration to the world.
Just had brekkie- eating like a pig at the moment :shock: Am off to Brighton to check out a Yoga studio I want to continue with my training- It is a hot yoga studio so i dont know if it is safe to take a class with the chance I may be pregnant. I used to do alot of hot yoga in the US but not since i move to the UK 2.5 years ago- I am thinking of checking the studio etc out but not risking the class- or doing a bit of it? I dont know- what do you ladies think?

Other than eating tons- vivid dreams I recall quite clearly in the morning and one a few nights ago that I was pregnant. BUT NO SYMPTOMS???

Back to finding something else to eat... had cereal and toast and now want more :shock:


----------



## Truffleax

Awwww Sam & Urch you made me well up too!!! thats such a wonderful thing :hugs: and I really hope there is a way you can do it please keep us informed of how it's going what a magical story if it happened :flower:

minimin - Hmmmm I think your right I don't think I would risk any classes until you know for sure hun just to be on the safe side but I hope you have fun checking out the studio anyway! Oooo and go grab more toast and cereal! ;) LOL


----------



## Minimin

I agree with Truffleax- a magical awesome inspiring story so keep us posted!
More toast! Oh my! I may venture for an early lunch and then head to Brighton-


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Morning ladies!
> Sam- you have been busy- with your laundry already on!
> Urch and Sam- once again what fantastic ladies you really are. Something of an inspiration to the world.
> Just had brekkie- eating like a pig at the moment :shock: Am off to Brighton to check out a Yoga studio I want to continue with my training- It is a hot yoga studio so i dont know if it is safe to take a class with the chance I may be pregnant. I used to do alot of hot yoga in the US but not since i move to the UK 2.5 years ago- I am thinking of checking the studio etc out but not risking the class- or doing a bit of it? I dont know- what do you ladies think?
> 
> Other than eating tons- vivid dreams I recall quite clearly in the morning and one a few nights ago that I was pregnant. BUT NO SYMPTOMS???
> 
> Back to finding something else to eat... had cereal and toast and now want more :shock:

hey hun, you must be crazy moving here from the US lol, definately colder here in summer!! always wanted to go to USA, and travel, and one day i will, we have this dream that we will buy a great big motorhome and just take a couple of years out and travel to all the places i have always wanted to go!! can't wait to get old https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif

talking about dreams, i had a dream last night, it was so vivid i woke up this morning and told matt i was pregnant lol, i know i'm not but it was so lifelike.....


----------



## hedgewitch

Truffleax said:


> Awwww Sam & Urch you made me well up too!!! thats such a wonderful thing :hugs: and I really hope there is a way you can do it please keep us informed of how it's going what a magical story if it happened :flower:
> 
> minimin - Hmmmm I think your right I don't think I would risk any classes until you know for sure hun just to be on the safe side but I hope you have fun checking out the studio anyway! Oooo and go grab more toast and cereal! ;) LOL

hey sweetie, well here's hoping that i can help, would be wonderful if our Urch got her BFP wouldn't it!! even if i never did, to know i was able to give someone else what had with LM will have made the last 7 years and my losses worth it!! we all deserve that chance, all of us!!


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies, theres a lot of love today going round!! :0) all good for a friday!!

I was really upset last night...convinced myself i was about to get my witch as was STILL spotting...??? i just dont get it..... since coming off pill my cycles have been as follows

37 days, 35, 35, 42, 37, 34.......& then this month possibly 29 if I DO come on today properly????????? i dont get it :0(

is my body still trying to regulate from coming off the pill do u think?? I so hope its not my witch I can feel...:0(x


----------



## Truffleax

Haha I like that idea!!! :) what ya fancying? I just had toast too :)

I got my CBFM yesterday! so read through all the instructions last night Im really looking forward to using it!!! tho I need to wait til my next AF which wont be for about another 20 days or so you never know tho maybe I won't even need it! :) I have normal Ovulation sticks til then :) 

xxx


----------



## Truffleax

hedgewitch said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> Awwww Sam & Urch you made me well up too!!! thats such a wonderful thing :hugs: and I really hope there is a way you can do it please keep us informed of how it's going what a magical story if it happened :flower:
> 
> minimin - Hmmmm I think your right I don't think I would risk any classes until you know for sure hun just to be on the safe side but I hope you have fun checking out the studio anyway! Oooo and go grab more toast and cereal! ;) LOL
> 
> hey sweetie, well here's hoping that i can help, would be wonderful if our Urch got her BFP wouldn't it!! even if i never did, to know i was able to give someone else what had with LM will have made the last 7 years and my losses worth it!! we all deserve that chance, all of us!!Click to expand...

Awww yer it would be amazing for her :) we do all deserve the best chance we can for getting our :bfp: and lovely caring people like you helping is just amazing :hugs: I don't know your story hun but I do hope you can get your dream in the end too hun xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning ladies, theres a lot of love today going round!! :0) all good for a friday!!
> 
> I was really upset last night...convinced myself i was about to get my witch as was STILL spotting...??? i just dont get it..... since coming off pill my cycles have been as follows
> 
> 37 days, 35, 35, 42, 37, 34.......& then this month possibly 29 if I DO come on today properly????????? i dont get it :0(
> 
> is my body still trying to regulate from coming off the pill do u think?? I so hope its not my witch I can feel...:0(x

sending you lots of love and hugs!!


----------



## Truffleax

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning ladies, theres a lot of love today going round!! :0) all good for a friday!!
> 
> I was really upset last night...convinced myself i was about to get my witch as was STILL spotting...??? i just dont get it..... since coming off pill my cycles have been as follows
> 
> 37 days, 35, 35, 42, 37, 34.......& then this month possibly 29 if I DO come on today properly????????? i dont get it :0(
> 
> is my body still trying to regulate from coming off the pill do u think?? I so hope its not my witch I can feel...:0(x

Aww I hope its not too hun hmmmm I don't think my periods are always bang on either hun they seem to vary from 29 - 34 days I just kinda thought this was normal and not everyone was bang on?!? I too came off the pill in May 2009 would be interested to see if anyone can help FX'd it's not that for you hun xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Truffleax said:


> Awww yer it would be amazing for her :) we do all deserve the best chance we can for getting our :bfp: and lovely caring people like you helping is just amazing :hugs: I don't know your story hun but I do hope you can get your dream in the end too hun xxx

gosh my story would have you here all day lol, short version, we have been trying for 7 years, 16 losses between 8-12 weeks, a ten week ectopic and loss of tube all one after the other, the ectopic was in august 2008, every year i have lost a baby on my birthday in august, so when we found out xmas day 2008 we were pg we were over the moon, Lilly-Maye was due on my birthday, i had a lot of problems but i made it to 34weeks,+3 days, 2 weeks before she was due to be born by c-section she had a huge seizure whilst i was at antenatal, she never moved again, she passed away due to multiple cord accident and negligence on the hospitals part. i had been asking for her to be delivered for 6 weeks and they had known she was in trouble. i wasn't monitored and told i was paranoid!! so now we are going to go through a court case and i hope to get some funding for a new unit for parents who endure stillbirth or neonatal death, as we were put on the main labour suite listening to babies crying when born and then moved to the main maternity unit where again there was newborns crying and pregnant women walking round, it was very cruel, so even if we can't achieve the funding we ourselves will pay for it to be done by donating any money we recieve in compensation as we don't actually want it , we want people held accountable!!
anyways sorry for rambling lol, my daughters memorial site link is in my siggy, her full story is there,xx


----------



## Babydreams321

ohg hedgewitch..that story has actually made me blurry eyed :0( 

im so sorry for the so many years of heartache youve been through..makes my 8 months seem so trivial all put into perspective....are you still trying now???? how the hell do you carry on??!! youre amazing!!!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

hedgewitch said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> Awww yer it would be amazing for her :) we do all deserve the best chance we can for getting our :bfp: and lovely caring people like you helping is just amazing :hugs: I don't know your story hun but I do hope you can get your dream in the end too hun xxx
> 
> gosh my story would have you here all day lol, short version, we have been trying for 7 years, 16 losses between 8-12 weeks, a ten week ectopic and loss of tube all one after the other, the ectopic was in august 2008, every year i have lost a baby on my birthday in august, so when we found out xmas day 2008 we were pg we were over the moon, Lilly-Maye was due on my birthday, i had a lot of problems but i made it to 34weeks,+3 days, 2 weeks before she was due to be born by c-section she had a huge seizure whilst i was at antenatal, she never moved again, she passed away due to multiple cord accident and negligence on the hospitals part. i had been asking for her to be delivered for 6 weeks and they had known she was in trouble. i wasn't monitored and told i was paranoid!! so now we are going to go through a court case and i hope to get some funding for a new unit for parents who endure stillbirth or neonatal death, as we were put on the main labour suite listening to babies crying when born and then moved to the main maternity unit where again there was newborns crying and pregnant women walking round, it was very cruel, so even if we can't achieve the funding we ourselves will pay for it to be done by donating any money we recieve in compensation as we don't actually want it , we want people held accountable!!
> anyways sorry for rambling lol, my daughters memorial site link is in my siggy, her full story is there,xxClick to expand...

I will look at her full story hun.....she was very beautiful. Ooo hun you have been through so much you sound like such a strong person and I think it is wonderful that you want to help others who have to go through the same thing I too think its awful that they have people in the labour section of the hospital when their going through this your right it is so so cruel :( I hope that you win your court case with the hospital I have everything crossed for you and I hope in the end you get your dream :hugs: thanks so much for sharing too.

My Cousin had a still born baby last February and we too think it was partly down to the hospital too it makes you so mad how uncaring they can be sometimes :growlmad: 

xxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> ohg hedgewitch..that story has actually made me blurry eyed :0(
> 
> im so sorry for the so many years of heartache youve been through..makes my 8 months seem so trivial all put into perspective....are you still trying now???? how the hell do you carry on??!! youre amazing!!!!!!!:hugs:

yeah we're still trying, we have been given 2 months and then they will deem us infertile and we will have to go down the IVF route, which is impossible for us, we can't get funding either. had a HSG beginning of this cycle and my existing tube was blocked solid but they managed to unblock it so we shall see what happens this cycle. 
so if i am able to help someone else then for me its still achieving my dream of creating a baby and that baby is even more special as he/she has been wanted by a mummy and daddy for so long and they worked so hard to get a child to be able to love and share their lives with, so thats what keeps me going, we are women and we always manage to gain much needed strength in the most traumatic or difficult of circumstances, and the support of friends of course always helps to keep you going.
i hope you get your BFP soon hun, i wouldn't wish this crazyness on anyone lol!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Truffleax said:


> I will look at her full story hun.....she was very beautiful. Ooo hun you have been through so much you sound like such a strong person and I think it is wonderful that you want to help others who have to go through the same thing I too think its awful that they have people in the labour section of the hospital when their going through this your right it is so so cruel :( I hope that you win your court case with the hospital I have everything crossed for you and I hope in the end you get your dream :hugs: thanks so much for sharing too.
> 
> My Cousin had a still born baby last February and we too think it was partly down to the hospital too it makes you so mad how uncaring they can be sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> xxxxx

oh hun i am sorry, i know how devastating an experience it is and i send you hugs and to your family too.xx


----------



## FamilyFaith

Truffleax said:


> Haha I like that idea!!! :) what ya fancying? I just had toast too :)
> 
> I got my CBFM yesterday! so read through all the instructions last night Im really looking forward to using it!!! tho I need to wait til my next AF which wont be for about another 20 days or so you never know tho maybe I won't even need it! :) I have normal Ovulation sticks til then :)
> 
> xxx

Got mine yesterday too! Haven't taken the cellophane off yet coz it'll be sods law I get my BFP!! Good Luck.


----------



## Truffleax

FamilyFaith said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> Haha I like that idea!!! :) what ya fancying? I just had toast too :)
> 
> I got my CBFM yesterday! so read through all the instructions last night Im really looking forward to using it!!! tho I need to wait til my next AF which wont be for about another 20 days or so you never know tho maybe I won't even need it! :) I have normal Ovulation sticks til then :)
> 
> xxx
> 
> Got mine yesterday too! Haven't taken the cellophane off yet coz it'll be sods law I get my BFP!! Good Luck.Click to expand...

Lol yes I bet!!! haha I got mine from a friend so it's a used one but Id do the same if I was you! lol sounds really simple to use :) xxx


----------



## Truffleax

hedgewitch said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> I will look at her full story hun.....she was very beautiful. Ooo hun you have been through so much you sound like such a strong person and I think it is wonderful that you want to help others who have to go through the same thing I too think its awful that they have people in the labour section of the hospital when their going through this your right it is so so cruel :( I hope that you win your court case with the hospital I have everything crossed for you and I hope in the end you get your dream :hugs: thanks so much for sharing too.
> 
> My Cousin had a still born baby last February and we too think it was partly down to the hospital too it makes you so mad how uncaring they can be sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> oh hun i am sorry, i know how devastating an experience it is and i send you hugs and to your family too.xxClick to expand...

Thank you hun my cousin is now pregnant again and I think is due in June or July so keeping everything crossed all goes well for her this time :) 

I too had a miscarriage in January but I think I was very very early on it was the first time I have ever been pregnant and it is taking me a long long time to feel normal again and I keep breaking down at random times it is so hard so I can only imagine how hard it is for you hun but you have inspired me and made me realise how strong us ladies can be :hugs: I have just looked at Lilly-Maye's Memorial it is really beautiful and wonderful idea to be able to share her memory with everyone she was a very lucky little lady to have such a wonderful mommy and daddy :hugs:

xxxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Hedgewitch, I wish you all the luck in the world honey, you deserve it more than than anyone else in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although Im sure youve had more than your fair share of emotional & devestated days/weeks/months.....to come through all the sadness & have such PMA is just a beautiful trait... I hope that I can be like you & have this much strength if ever I was dealt a bad card in the future, you truely are an inspiration xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Truffleax said:


> hedgewitch said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> I will look at her full story hun.....she was very beautiful. Ooo hun you have been through so much you sound like such a strong person and I think it is wonderful that you want to help others who have to go through the same thing I too think its awful that they have people in the labour section of the hospital when their going through this your right it is so so cruel :( I hope that you win your court case with the hospital I have everything crossed for you and I hope in the end you get your dream :hugs: thanks so much for sharing too.
> 
> My Cousin had a still born baby last February and we too think it was partly down to the hospital too it makes you so mad how uncaring they can be sometimes :growlmad:
> 
> xxxxx
> 
> oh hun i am sorry, i know how devastating an experience it is and i send you hugs and to your family too.xxClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun my cousin is now pregnant again and I think is due in June or July so keeping everything crossed all goes well for her this time :)
> 
> I too had a miscarriage in January but I think I was very very early on it was the first time I have ever been pregnant and it is taking me a long long time to feel normal again and I keep breaking down at random times it is so hard so I can only imagine how hard it is for you hun but you have inspired me and made me realise how strong us ladies can be :hugs: I have just looked at Lilly-Maye's Memorial it is really beautiful and wonderful idea to be able to share her memory with everyone she was a very lucky little lady to have such a wonderful mommy and daddy :hugs:
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...




Babydreams321 said:


> Hedgewitch, I wish you all the luck in the world honey, you deserve it more than than anyone else in the world!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Although Im sure youve had more than your fair share of emotional & devestated days/weeks/months.....to come through all the sadness & have such PMA is just a beautiful trait... I hope that I can be like you & have this much strength if ever I was dealt a bad card in the future, you truely are an inspiration xxxxxxxxxxx

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_18_7.gif
thanks girls,xx


----------



## KimmyB

Hedgewitch I also agree with all the girls, you really are an inspiration. I visited Lilly-Maye's memorial last night and was in tears. Sleep tight angel xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

KimmyB said:


> Hedgewitch I also agree with all the girls, you really are an inspiration. I visited Lilly-Maye's memorial last night and was in tears. Sleep tight angel xxx

aww thanks hun, i appreciate you taking the time, i am sorry for your loss hun, xx


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Everyone, 

is it ok if I join you? Using CBFM for second month, used last time I conceived. On my fourth month trying. 

Hedgewitch your little girl will be so proud of you, shes beautiful kind thoughts to you at this difficult time.


----------



## Babydreams321

sorry to go on ladies.....re:my last post..just been to the loo & only browny spotting again today....nothing in knickers ( sorry TMI ) only when i wipe..."inserted a finger" & no red blood as such...just brown CM...... ive never had this before..do u think things are still looking positive for me this month??? or do u think im about to get witch??????????

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d6a2a/rss6626.xml


----------



## wantingagirl

I hope you dont mind me replying I have just joined this thread. Think brown blood means old blood which is a good sign dont quote me on it but I have seen many implantations story where woman have received some brown blood and found out a couple of days later they are pregnant.


----------



## Babydreams321

of course not wantingagirl, thnx for youre response....its just too easy to get youre hopes up though eh....Im so confused :0( ...my cycles arent usually this short which ud think was a promising sign...BUT but i ovulated a lot earlier than i thought i usually did this month ( using CBFM for first time ) so maybe i AM due witch sooner this month????....or maybe on my 35 day cycles in the past ive ovulated early (the same as this month) but then had really long LP's without realising......who knows.....i hate all this not knowing!!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck to you 2nd time round too hon :0)


----------



## Truffleax

babydreams - I agree with wantingagirl I have also heard brown blood means old blood however I have had almost an entire AF with brown blood before so hmmmm its really hard to say tho if spotting is not a usual thing for you before AF then you never know hun I think I would wait and see how it goes tho I know its really annoying having to be patient! 

wanting a girl - wow on the fourth try thats great! :) I hope the monitor does wonders for you again can I just ask when it says high fertility & Peak etc how often did you do the deed? like every single day it said high and peak etc? just I know my OH doesn't want me to go mad with it lol Oooo and also welcome!!! 

xxx


----------



## wantingagirl

hehe.... thats like my husband too. I mean this is my fourth month trying but second month using the monitor. The first time I conceived it took over a year started saving for IVF just incase after going to an appointment to follow up why were werent getting pregnant and boom got pregnant two weeks later. I go for the every other day and that way you dont get bored and fed up, every day seems quite alot especially as I cant get pregnant too quickly. Im doing the egg meets sperm plan, every other day from day 10 of cycle then both peak days and day after if I can manage it but that last one I dont always this is what I followed last time I conceived


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah I so agree with you about the not knowing. I love the looking forward to catching the egg then I hate the next bit so much I would just rather it came than keep on thinking yep thats it this time and she appears. Im hoping not for you, keep me posted!!!


----------



## Truffleax

wantingagirl said:


> hehe.... thats like my husband too. I mean this is my fourth month trying but second month using the monitor. The first time I conceived it took over a year started saving for IVF just incase after going to an appointment to follow up why were werent getting pregnant and boom got pregnant two weeks later. I go for the every other day and that way you dont get bored and fed up, every day seems quite alot especially as I cant get pregnant too quickly. Im doing the egg meets sperm plan, every other day from day 10 of cycle then both peak days and day after if I can manage it but that last one I dont always this is what I followed last time I conceived

Yep Iv been warned I am not to become totally obsessed with it and I need to relax etc I still don't think he will want to do it every other day lol but he might do when the monitor is telling me high and peak etc :) we managed to catch before when I wasnt even expecting it and that was only because I ovulated late! unfortunately I had a miscarriage tho :cry: but it has really made us realise how much we really want it as we were only not protecting before where as now with the monitor we want to try more :) so fingers crossed for us. The way you are doing it sounds good tho :) I will remember it for if its not working for us then il have to slowly suggest we try more often :winkwink: lol but I don't want him to been stressed by it either like performing on demand or anything like that. Oooo who knew it would be this complicated! lol xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Wow... I'm gone for 7 hours and have 4 pages to read!!!

babydreams - Your chart doesn't suggest that you're going to be starting. I mean, there are people who start with a high temp, but NORMALLY the witch shows with a temp drop! So, its hard to say. I wouldn't worry about her just yet! :hugs:

wantagirl - Hoping you can spend your IVF savings on a nursery instead! :D

Sam - If you ever decide to come to the US, you have a place to stay any time you like. That I can promise you! :hugs: Love you!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: and welcome wantingagirl! :flower:


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Wow... I'm gone for 7 hours and have 4 pages to read!!!
> 
> babydreams - Your chart doesn't suggest that you're going to be starting. I mean, there are people who start with a high temp, but NORMALLY the witch shows with a temp drop! So, its hard to say. I wouldn't worry about her just yet! :hugs:
> 
> wantagirl - Hoping you can spend your IVF savings on a nursery instead! :D
> 
> Sam - If you ever decide to come to the US, you have a place to stay any time you like. That I can promise you! :hugs: Love you!

hey sweetie, i may just take you up on that!! love you too,xx


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Wow... I'm gone for 7 hours and have 4 pages to read!!!
> 
> babydreams - Your chart doesn't suggest that you're going to be starting. I mean, there are people who start with a high temp, but NORMALLY the witch shows with a temp drop! So, its hard to say. I wouldn't worry about her just yet! :hugs:
> 
> wantagirl - Hoping you can spend your IVF savings on a nursery instead! :D
> 
> Sam - If you ever decide to come to the US, you have a place to stay any time you like. That I can promise you! :hugs: Love you!
> 
> hey sweetie, i may just take you up on that!! love you too,xxClick to expand...

Anytime! :hugs: Hoping to have a bump or a baby when that time comes too!

I really wish I knew what my temp was supposed to be this morning! Very frustrated! :(


----------



## tortoise

Hi Babydreams - I had a look at your chart and it looks very good. Brown blood is old blood and can mean various things - I very much hope it means you're pregnant! It can also mean that you have low progesterone - I've had a bit of pre-AF spotting the last two months and I'm being tested for progesterone levels next week. If it's that it's easily fixable. Another sign of low prog is a short LP (less than 12 days) so monitor that carefully too. 
Good luck.

Everyone else - hello! I dropped in to read the last page only but then saw the Hedge/Urch discussion and had to go back to see how is started - how totally lovely. Good luck ladies!

Min - when are you testing? How come FF hasn't got your cross hairs in? Is it because you didn't temp much during the first phase? Hope you had a good time in Brighton - it must have been nice by the sea in the sunshine!

As for me I'm on CD18 and waiting for ovulation. Can you all think peaky thoughts for me please? Am desperate to peak tomorrow....


----------



## Babydreams321

Good luck Tortoise!! ARe you getting HIGHS on CBFM at mo???

Thanks for your comments...I was so upset last night but no sign of heavier bleeding today:thumbup:...perhaps even less brown CM than yday so fingers crossed Im still in the running!!!!!!! I SO hope so!! Really would love a 2010 baby :0)


----------



## tortoise

Yup I'm on highs at the moment. Just did an OPK in work loos (I'm all class) and it's getting darker but I don't think I'll peak until Sunday at least. 

Good luck I'll keep my fingers crossed for you. I know what you mean about the 2010 baby - this month is basically my last chance and I don't feel positive at all!


----------



## Babydreams321

Well thats a good day to peak hon!! sloppy afternoon bd'ing action isthe best kind :0) fingers crossed!!!!!!!!!!!!

Well ONE more chance after this month for 2010 bambino....just really dont want a xmas baby ( HOW FUSSY AM I!!!!!!!!!! ) obviously id be over the moon whichever month i was due.....but u ladies know what i mean!! :winkwink:

Anyway im off now, the 17.00 bell is ringing, work over for another week woohoooooooooooo!!! Have a good weekend everyone & will look forward to checking back in on Monday!!xx ( hopefully with no sign of witch still!!! )


----------



## Megg33k

tortoise - Sending you ~~~~~~~~~~~ (those are peaky vibes)!

babydreams - I know what you mean about a Christmas baby, hun! Being in the U.S., I'd be looking at a Thanksgiving baby right now, and that's not optimal... but I'm still hoping for it! LOL


----------



## urchin

Hi Tortie :D I quite like the thought of the Hedge/Urch discussion - it sounds like the kinda thing people will whisper reverently in the future 'Were you there for the Hedge/Urch discussion?' 

I have no idea if there's any mileage in it - but I can tell you it put the hugest smile on my face that someone who is going through a nightmare of her own in the ttc stakes would step forward to offer such a big thing (or rather, collection of very small things)
If nothing else, it has lifted the Meh-count considerably

I've had to ring up to change my AMH appointment to next Monday (15th) I have a huge report that has to be finished by the end of this Monday and I just couldn't do any more of it today - you know when you have got to the point that you are just staring at the screen?
But as it's a private clinic you can just ring up and they say 'no problem' - wouldn't it be nice if the NHS were like that? When is convenient for you to come and receive your donor eggs McUrchin? Saturday Week? No problem, what time would be best for you?
Ahhhh we can but dream


----------



## Megg33k

That would be a dream, Urchin! :hugs: I'm keeping everything crossed that this epic discussion comes to fruition!


----------



## urchin

Oh and this is for you Tortoise - you can cash it in tomorrow :D



.........:flow:.........
........ /\.........
......./....\.......
...../........\.....
.../............\...
./................\.
:flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow::flow:


----------



## urchin

and no, it's not a hat! :D


----------



## Megg33k

Is it a PEAK?! LOL


----------



## Tomo

Hey ladies,

Happy Friday! Had lovely lazy morning with Mr Tomo this morning. So just got to hope my temp rise appears soon and then the dreaded 2 ww. Although, I'm going to carry on strumping till cd 18, just in case...

Tort-Sending you some of my peakness! Guaranteed special next day delivery too. 

Babydreams- you're chart is looking fabulous, hope the brown spotting is a good indication. You need to attach your chart to your signature though, had to go back searching for it. 

Urch- More hugs for you. How's the allotment? We've got fence painting to do tomorrow and then maybe, just maybe we might get our raised beds contructed... 

Hi everyone else!


----------



## urchin

allotment is really coming on now Tomo - there's just one raised bed to dig out now then I can start filling them up again - Also need to find the best way of getting a big heap of gravel delivered ...... trouble is I don't think the lorry fill fit down the site so I've either got to get a jumbo bag dropped at the top and barrow it down, or have normal sized bags delivered on a smaller van at twice the price.
and then I need compost and then I can start planting :D
other than that, my broadies are hopefully germinating in bog rolls in the wee greenhouse, and my souds are chitting (fingers crossed)

there's quite a lot to do at this time of year isn't there?


----------



## tortoise

Thanks for all the peak vibes dudettes! I'm sure I can't fail to peak now. 

The hedge/urch disussions will certainly go down in history. I can see them being talked about with the same reverent tones as the Mollotov / Ribbentrop peace negotiations. It'd also be an interesting new line for the B&B buy swap borrow section.


----------



## tortoise

Ps good luck Tomo! Assuming I peak soon (and how can I not with Urchin's peak like gift) we can be 2ww buddies.


----------



## hedgewitch

tortoise said:


> Thanks for all the peak vibes dudettes! I'm sure I can't fail to peak now.
> 
> The hedge/urch disussions will certainly go down in history. I can see them being talked about with the same reverent tones as the Mollotov / Ribbentrop peace negotiations. It'd also be an interesting new line for the B&B buy swap borrow section.

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif
yeah i can see it now lol, 

*Free to good home*
Eggs, unfertilized but ripe, just add swimmers
willing to swap for tube or fertility monitor
please contact............
lol

how are you hun, that peak will be arriving anytime soon so get strumping!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: @ buy swap and borrow for eggs! Should there be a section for sperm too? Maybe even frozen embryos if anyone has more than they need? I think there's a real market here! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

evening all how are we doing this evening? 
Urch sorry i haven't emailed you back yet it took me all darn night to get on the internet, i got mobile broadband a few weeks ago and put the dongle in my comp earlier and it crashed everything lol, i will reply as soon as i catch up lol, definately be tomorrow morning at the latest,xx
as for the rest of you ladies can i pick your brains? so for the last few days i have had a weird ache in my uterus area, a bit like when you have done a major workout and a few days later when the soreness wears off you are left with that annoying achy feeling, well it started 5dpo with shooting pains in uterus area, and now at 8dpo i have this weird achy feeling. i havent done any exercise or pulled myself and painkillers dont work on it lol


----------



## Megg33k

I said it elsewhere and I'll say it again here, Sam... I think it's the :baby:!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> I said it elsewhere and I'll say it again here, Sam... I think it's the :baby:!

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_11_6.gif


----------



## Minimin

Hey tortoise! I am sending lots of peak vibes {{{{{PEAAKKKK}}}}} I hope you get it tomorrow morning and the marathon begins.

Brighton was lovely- I didnt risk the hot yog class but did a Yin class- where you hold postures for long- much slower paced but holding longer means more stretching!
Am shattered today- just got back and into bed. Was meant to meet DH in town but too tired.

No idea about CH- wonder if the temps I had to disregard due to my cold may affect it???

Not sure when I will be testing AF due at the end of the week...eeek!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Hey tortoise! I am sending lots of peak vibes {{{{{PEAAKKKK}}}}} I hope you get it tomorrow morning and the marathon begins.
> 
> Brighton was lovely- I didnt risk the hot yog class but did a Yin class- where you hold postures for long- much slower paced but holding longer means more stretching!
> Am shattered today- just got back and into bed. Was meant to meet DH in town but too tired.
> 
> No idea about CH- wonder if the temps I had to disregard due to my cold may affect it???
> 
> Not sure when I will be testing AF due at the end of the week...eeek!!

what day you testing? i am down on FF to test on Thursday, but i reckon i will once again develop a POAS addiction in the next few days lol


----------



## wantingagirl

Hi Megg33k, 

Yeah done that and now on the big journey again for my second lol... why do we put ourselves through this??!!


----------



## wantingagirl

thankyou kimmyb how are you?

Tortoise - thats funny about the work toilets thats exactly what I did and had to take my bag to hide the montitor in it to go to loo and a wee plastic cup cos rather dip that you know what - jee so what must they have thought

Hedgewitch - that was the kind of pains I had so you never know could be your month, have my fingers tightly crossed for you!

Hi Everyone else!!


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, how are we all today?
i am so tired, slept bad last night, waking up every couple of hours, so tired though was falling asleep by 10pm again lol, same the night before was in bed by 11ish pm, think its all catching up with me now lol
quiet weekend here at Hedge Towers, kids have just gone out to town so just me and Matt here this morning, he's once again giving me a lecture about music on the tv and the insignificance of what they sing about lol, gosh he does sound so old some days


----------



## Lamburai1703

Minimin said:


> Hey tortoise! I am sending lots of peak vibes {{{{{PEAAKKKK}}}}} I hope you get it tomorrow morning and the marathon begins.
> 
> Brighton was lovely- I didnt risk the hot yog class but did a Yin class- where you hold postures for long- much slower paced but holding longer means more stretching!
> Am shattered today- just got back and into bed. Was meant to meet DH in town but too tired.
> 
> No idea about CH- wonder if the temps I had to disregard due to my cold may affect it???
> 
> Not sure when I will be testing AF due at the end of the week...eeek!!

Hi Min! Your chart is looking good this month!! I am stalking daily so make sure you update regularly!! Good luck pumpkin!

Tort - boo and hiss to AWOL Peak. I reckon you'll get it tomorrow.


----------



## tortoise

Lambs - I seem to be following you around the pages we both stalk!

Yes AWOL peak but as I said in my journal the lines are the same colour so I HOPE to have a positive OPK this afternoon and a peak tomorrow.

Wantingagirl - glad I'm not the only one.... I haven't yet carried pee around in my handbag though which I know some people here have - tee heee!!


----------



## tortoise

Sam - your chart is looking lovely! As is yours Min. I have chart envy!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ooh! I'll read up in the journal next then! Post a picture too - I do love a nice picture to look at!

I am, in my more relaxed mode this month, not going to POAS until at least CD12. Will CBFM get upset if I miss CD's 9, 10 an 11? I assume it will just say low if you don't insert a stick yes?


----------



## hedgewitch

tortoise said:


> Sam - your chart is looking lovely! As is yours Min. I have chart envy!!

lol cheers hun, although i caved this morning and stupidly POAS, it was a bfn of course lol!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: wantingagirl! Hope you're well. I'm fine thanks hun, just got my 3rd High this am on CD10. 2nd month of using CBFM for me!

Hope everyone else is well :) x


----------



## tortoise

Lamburai1703 said:


> Ooh! I'll read up in the journal next then! Post a picture too - I do love a nice picture to look at!
> 
> I am, in my more relaxed mode this month, not going to POAS until at least CD12. Will CBFM get upset if I miss CD's 9, 10 an 11? I assume it will just say low if you don't insert a stick yes?

I never insert a stick until day 12. I generally get a low or two and then move to highs where I get loads and my peak eventually turns up a few days after I wanted it to.


----------



## Minimin

Tortoise- i may follow you on that next cycle. The 9-12 days seem to always be low for me and I think I am just pissing on £!
Off to the dump with DH- like he thinks I have nothing better to do than his helping hand.. want more bandb time !!


----------



## tortoise

My husband loves the tip - must be a man thing.
Just did an OPK and it can hardly be described as positive... am a bit gutted because probably won't peak tomorrow now either. Grrrrrrr.


----------



## Minimin

You never know- babe- dont give up! I have had some CBFM sticks that looked like nothing and then Bam!!! the next day was a peak. I have my fxd!

Tip was closed LMAO- though didnt say anything to DH-wanted to strangle him but you cant tell him he was silly now can you? boys! LOl


----------



## urchin

Evening All!

I've spent the day with my mum shopping in town for clothes ..... she has bought me some lovely new outfits to cheer me up. Also had a big chat with her about what's going on with me, she has offered to help me out financially as much as she can (my mum is a superstar)

I also have an appointment through for my surgery - it's 14th June which feels like a long way off ....... so, Septemeber will be the earliest I can start treatment (if I have eggs)

Going to go and see my lovely cousins tomorrow and their gorgeous baby ....so all in all I seem to be having quite a nice weekend

AF is probably due tomorrow - I got my peak on CD12, so with a 14day LP it should turn p on CD26 which is tomorrow (otherwise possibly Tuesday??)


----------



## tortoise

Morning!
Another lovely day and I finally got my peak- woohoo! Also had an ov like temp rise this morning although it may have been skewed by my late bedtime (2am) and some booze (4 glasses of fizz). Anyone have any ideas? I guess tomorrow's temp should clarify. 

Urch- glad you had a fun day of shopping and that your mum is being so supportive. Really helps to have family behind you 

Enjoy the sun everyone! Me and Mr Tort are painting the outside of the house- basically involves him doing all the work and me fannying around with paint brushes


----------



## urchin

I love the tip too tortoise :D and so does my mum 

Are we men? .... would kinda explain why I'm having trouble conceiving, though cast a big question mark over the circumstances of my existance!


----------



## Megg33k

Could be the alcohol, tort... Hard to say! Yay for Peak though!

Urch - You COULD be a man.. I'm not privy to these things... Although, I do think it's highly unlikely! :)


----------



## AliBoo

I got a peak yesterday and a peak today - this means I ovulate today doesnt it?? I hope I dont miss it because my OH was working yesterday so I can BD until today - what do you think my chances are of catching the eggy?

Im get frustrated with it all now - I have no patience!! and this is only my 7th cycle TTC!!


----------



## urchin

If I am Megg - I have a very very small winkie (quick! go out and buy a flat red car Urch!)


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Urch! A flat red car or a Hummer H3! Apologies if anyone's OH drives a Hummer H3! :D


----------



## tortoise

I rechecked my thermometer as I didn't look at it again after I dozily took my temp at 6.15 then went back to sleep for three hours. It was actually 36.46 which is much more constant with my pre ov temps. I just did an OPK which is positive so you have a happier tortoise with you today!

I've pretty much given up on the painting. Painting is fun for the first five minutes then it gets dull and my arm aches. Pathetic aren't I... But DH likes doing it and I can do wifely things like making cakes instead. My ancestors who fought for women's rights would be so proud of me.


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I make up for your wifey-ness by rebelling about traditionally female tasks... like cleaning and laundry! DH does that stuff! :) Woohoo for + OPK and more appropriate temp!

AFM... Check my chart! You know you want to! :)


----------



## tortoise

Megg33k said:


> :rofl: I make up for your wifey-ness by rebelling about traditionally female tasks... like cleaning and laundry! DH does that stuff! :) Woohoo for + OPK and more appropriate temp!
> 
> AFM... Check my chart! You know you want to! :)

Lovely temp rise! We'll be 2WW buddies assuming I get my temp rise tomorrow or Tuesday


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tortoise - you're certainly get a lot of :sex: practice in :D Good luck on your Peaks and 2WWs both of you.


----------



## bw9522

CD 9 and i have had 3 highs in a row


----------



## Megg33k

tort - Woohoo for 2ww buddies!!! :) C'mon temp shift!

Fran - Thanks, hun! How are you feeling?

bw - Sounds like its all coming along nicely. Sometimes there's no Peak on your first cycle, but I'd say it will be coming soon if its going to! :dust:


----------



## Babydreams321

Morning ladies!! youve all been chatting lots over the wkend!!!! Congrats on those of you who got your peaks.. Megg tough luck on neg test..was a bit early though so when will you test again??

AFM - no witch yet woohoooooooooooooooooooo!! im 14 DPO..& possibly 5 DP implantation spotting & dip in temperature?? ( both of which i dont think ive had before & ive had no further spotting over the weekend either for those of you reading my 'worried possible witch posts' last week!!! )..

Ive managed to stay away from POAS so far!!! my will power is immense!!! :happydance: Do you think i should POAS tomorrow morning if witch doesnt show today????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? or wait a couple more days??? baring in mind also that this is cycle day 32.... & ive NEVER had less than a 34 day cycle???! I do so hope im not get excited for NO reason!!:wacko:

Ive been so fidgety this weekend just wanting to talk to someone haha!! Idont hv internet at home though - oh what a fab reason to come to work hahaha!:happydance:

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d6a2a


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies,
chart went triphasic on cd 20 apparently so 3 days ago
https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gif
another BFN today!!


----------



## Minimin

just got a :bfn: on my 10mui IC-urrgghhh what was I thinking?


----------



## urchin

Good morning peoples - CD27 here and not expecting anything really (whilst still kinda hoping as you do!)
I'm away tonight cuz I'm working in the East tomorrow (not as glamourous as it sounds - apologies if you live in Norfolk!) So AF is due to start slap bang in the middle of a training session - deepest of deep joys

I might get an hours internet access, or possibly not - so catch up with you tomorrow if I don't xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> just got a :bfn: on my 10mui IC-urrgghhh what was I thinking?

yep!! i am right there with ya hun, i did it too
hugs to you


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> morning ladies,
> chart went triphasic on cd 20 apparently so 3 days ago
> https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/4/4_14_6.gif
> another BFN today!!

hey honey.. how frustrating for you!! when will you test again?? 

Looking at my chart do you think mine is triphasic?? first month of charting for me?? does ff tell you when it goes triphasic?? can you link your chart so i can compare mine to yours please?


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> hey honey.. how frustrating for you!! when will you test again??
> 
> Looking at my chart do you think mine is triphasic?? first month of charting for me?? does ff tell you when it goes triphasic?? can you link your chart so i can compare mine to yours please?

hey hun, if you already have FF you need to click on my chart and it will have an option to add as friend, i then get a message asking me to confirm and then the charts will be linked,
not sure, i think i may not test again for a couple of days but the chances are i will have AF before then anyway lol
send me the link to your chart and i shall pop over and have a look see


----------



## Babydreams321

Babydreams321 said:


> Morning ladies!! youve all been chatting lots over the wkend!!!! Congrats on those of you who got your peaks.. Megg tough luck on neg test..was a bit early though so when will you test again??
> 
> AFM - no witch yet woohoooooooooooooooooooo!! im 14 DPO..& possibly 5 DP implantation spotting & dip in temperature?? ( both of which i dont think ive had before & ive had no further spotting over the weekend either for those of you reading my 'worried possible witch posts' last week!!! )..
> 
> Ive managed to stay away from POAS so far!!! my will power is immense!!! :happydance: Do you think i should POAS tomorrow morning if witch doesnt show today????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????? or wait a couple more days??? baring in mind also that this is cycle day 32.... & ive NEVER had less than a 34 day cycle???! I do so hope im not get excited for NO reason!!:wacko:
> 
> Ive been so fidgety this weekend just wanting to talk to someone haha!! Idont hv internet at home though - oh what a fab reason to come to work hahaha!:happydance:
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2d6a2a

Here u go hedge!! :0) Ive added you as a friend & it looks similar in some ways, what do y think??? im not sure if mine's tri..as temp come back down a little today?? also any advice on above would be appreciated O:)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hello ladies, 

I havent posted here in a while - I just didnt feel like I "fit in" if that makes any sense at all as I've got a bubba and just feel like I don't really have reason to have been a bit bummed that AF showed. 

Anyway, my sticks havent arrived yet and my monitor has been askin for sticks...shall I even bother this cycle? They wont be heere until tomorrow now as the post has been. I didn't ov until CD24/25 last cycle and I'm only CD12 (i think?) 

I hope you're all well :hugs:


----------



## Tomo

Morning,

Sorry for all of you who've got nasty BFN's. Hopefully it's too early.

Urch- I'll be keeping everything extra specially crossed for you that AF stays away. 

Welcome back Nikki lou- there are lots of ladies on here who are trying for another baby, so please don't feel like you have to stay away when you get down about AF showing up. This thread is for all ladies reagrdless of whether they already have a child! I'd maybe start using the sticks tomorrow if they arrive. If you don't ov until later then it could still detect you're peak and will save you a few sticks to boot!

AFM, I've got crosshairs- whoop! Had lovely temp rise for the past 3 days. Just the dreaded wait now... urgh!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Thanks Tomo - Woop for CHs, boo to 2ww...I hope it passes quickly for you with the biggest fattest positive at the end of it :)


----------



## Babydreams321

nikki-lou25 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> I havent posted here in a while - I just didnt feel like I "fit in" if that makes any sense at all as I've got a bubba and just feel like I don't really have reason to have been a bit bummed that AF showed.
> 
> Anyway, my sticks havent arrived yet and my monitor has been askin for sticks...shall I even bother this cycle? They wont be heere until tomorrow now as the post has been. I didn't ov until CD24/25 last cycle and I'm only CD12 (i think?)
> 
> I hope you're all well :hugs:

The more the merrier hon!! :0) & yeah id start using as soon as you get sticks in the post hon!xx


----------



## Tomo

nikki-lou25 said:


> Thanks Tomo - Woop for CHs, boo to 2ww...I hope it passes quickly for you with the biggest fattest positive at the end of it :)

I REALLY hope so too.


----------



## Truffleax

Hi ladies 

I thought you had to wait til Day 1 of your cycle to use the monitor is this right? or is Nikki-lou done this and waiting for more sticks? I should ovulate sometime between now and thursday i think and i only got my monitor last week do I have to wait until next month to start using it? hopefully my sticks will come today or tomoz

xxx


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams- Just had a look at your chart-very nice. So impressive to not have tested yet!! Great that you're spotting has stopped too.


----------



## Tomo

Truffleax said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I thought you had to wait til Day 1 of your cycle to use the monitor is this right? or is Nikki-lou done this and waiting for more sticks? I should ovulate sometime between now and thursday i think and i only got my monitor last week do I have to wait until next month to start using it? hopefully my sticks will come today or tomoz
> 
> xxx

You'll need to wait until next cycle to start using it. You need to set your 'tesing window' on CD1 - (first day proper day of your period) you'll then be asked for a testing stick on CD6 as it's your first month of using the monitor. 

Nikki lou should still be able to use her sticks, as she doesn't ov until cd26 or thereabouts. So the monitor should still be able to build up a picture of her hormone surge. It's not ideal, but as she's had longer cycles it should be ok.


----------



## Babydreams321

Truffleax said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I thought you had to wait til Day 1 of your cycle to use the monitor is this right? or is Nikki-lou done this and waiting for more sticks? I should ovulate sometime between now and thursday i think and i only got my monitor last week do I have to wait until next month to start using it? hopefully my sticks will come today or tomoz
> 
> xxx

even if the monitor asks for sticks....& u dont hv to insert them...you can miss a couple of days & then "join in later in your cycle" i.e. when sticks arrive, rather than miss the cycle alltogether... you are right truffleax you usually hv to wait, i waited for start of my cycle ( as was a first time CBFM user)....just some people CANT wait & if its not your first time using CBFM & u hv a Long cycle, it cant hurt missing a couple of days as long as you dont think youve ov'd in that time eh??


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks girls it is my first time using the monitor so I spose i best wait am looking forward to using it though :) hopefully tho i might not need it fingers crossed ;) Il just use my normal cheapy ovulations sticks this month then thanks for the help! 

xxx


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Here u go hedge!! :0) Ive added you as a friend & it looks similar in some ways, what do y think??? im not sure if mine's tri..as temp come back down a little today?? also any advice on above would be appreciated O:)

cheers hun, i just had a nosey at your chart and it looks good, you had a surge of progesterone at 10dpo which is good and the dip at 9dpo is a good indicator too, just keep an eye on it over the next few days, don't forget the laster implantation happens the later it will be when you get a positive test, so i would say an implantation at 9/10dpo would result in a positive test about 5-7 days later so between 14-17dpo if no AF.
Matt just confiscated my HPT's!! think its a wise move though lol as i am POAS every blinking morning even though i know that going off the advice i just gave you i wouldn't stand a chance of a positive test till at least 13DPO, FF says i got implantation on cd20 so that was 3 days ago lol, so i am now not going to test till thursday which will be 14dpo


----------



## Babydreams321

Tomo said:


> Babydreams- Just had a look at your chart-very nice. So impressive to not have tested yet!! Great that you're spotting has stopped too.

Thanks sweetie!! its my first time at this charting business so im assuming its looking " how it should for a potential positive"??!!

lol im just tight & fed up with keep paying for tests haha!!!!! 

Ive actually not poas'ed since november, as that was last time i was convinced i might be prgnt.......this time i feel the same as back then (but more so as have had spotting etc ) so fingers crossed! Do you think 15 DPO (i.e. tomorrow ) a positive test would show if i WAS positive?? or still too early??


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> Here u go hedge!! :0) Ive added you as a friend & it looks similar in some ways, what do y think??? im not sure if mine's tri..as temp come back down a little today?? also any advice on above would be appreciated O:)
> 
> cheers hun, i just had a nosey at your chart and it looks good, you had a surge of progesterone at 10dpo which is good and the dip at 9dpo is a good indicator too, just keep an eye on it over the next few days, don't forget the laster implantation happens the later it will be when you get a positive test, so i would say an implantation at 9/10dpo would result in a positive test about 5-7 days later so between 14-17dpo if no AF.
> Matt just confiscated my HPT's!! think its a wise move though lol as i am POAS every blinking morning even though i know that going off the advice i just gave you i wouldn't stand a chance of a positive test till at least 13DPO, FF says i got implantation on cd20 so that was 3 days ago lol, so i am now not going to test till thursday which will be 14dpoClick to expand...

Ok thanks :0) so im 14dpo today ...so maybe TRY & hang it out until wednesday to be sure ( rather than be disappointed tomorrow )??? god job im patient!!!!!!!!! hahahaha!!!

lol hahahah!! bless Matt!!! do you "discuss the results with him every morning " too??!! hes probably getting well bored of the subject!! yeah wait with me!!!!!!! we'll both test wed/maybe thurs ( if i can wait THAT long!!! ) together!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> Tomo said:
> 
> 
> Babydreams- Just had a look at your chart-very nice. So impressive to not have tested yet!! Great that you're spotting has stopped too.
> 
> Thanks sweetie!! its my first time at this charting business so im assuming its looking " how it should for a potential positive"??!!
> 
> lol im just tight & fed up with keep paying for tests haha!!!!!
> 
> Ive actually not poas'ed since november, as that was last time i was convinced i might be prgnt.......this time i feel the same as back then (but more so as have had spotting etc ) so fingers crossed! Do you think 15 DPO (i.e. tomorrow ) a positive test would show if i WAS positive?? or still too early??Click to expand...

Oh, I'm not sure.. I'm no pro!- I'd wait as long as you can, to avoid the disapointment of a potential BFN. When are/were you expecting AF to show?


----------



## Babydreams321

we'l im not sure! as per first post this am.. ive never had less than a 34 day cycle in 8 months of TTC...so maybe not for a couple more days.....but then this is my first month using CBFM..I ovulated on day 18....so assuming LP is 14 days long....day 32 is today..... 

As Ive never charted Ovulation before I dont know whether Ive always ovulated on days 20-23 before ( hence long previous cycles ) or whether day 18 has always been the 'norm' for me & im just someone who has a really long LP??!! who knows!!

is a long LP a particularly bad thing does anyone think???


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams - A long LP is NOT a bad thing at all! Its a fantastic thing... unless you're impatient! Most of us would kill to have the "problem" of a long LP!!

Tomo - :happydance: for the CHs!!!

Sam - :wohoo: for your chart! Stop peeing on things! LOL

Truffleaux - Actually, you can start any time between CD1 and CD5. The machine will let you set it up for the first time up to CD5. I'm not sure where you are in your cycle though! :hugs:

Nikki-Lou - You aren't the only one with children that has made good use of this thread, honey! Don't feel bad about feeling bad when AF shows just because you already have a child! That's silly, honey! :hugs:

If I missed you, I'm sorry! :/

AFM... Temp is FAB! I'm happy!


----------



## Truffleax

Megg33k said:


> Babydreams - A long LP is NOT a bad thing at all! Its a fantastic thing... unless you're impatient! Most of us would kill to have the "problem" of a long LP!!
> 
> Tomo - :happydance: for the CHs!!!
> 
> Sam - :wohoo: for your chart! Stop peeing on things! LOL
> 
> Truffleaux - Actually, you can start any time between CD1 and CD5. The machine will let you set it up for the first time up to CD5. I'm not sure where you are in your cycle though! :hugs:
> 
> Nikki-Lou - You aren't the only one with children that has made good use of this thread, honey! Don't feel bad about feeling bad when AF shows just because you already have a child! That's silly, honey! :hugs:
> 
> If I missed you, I'm sorry! :/
> 
> AFM... Temp is FAB! I'm happy!

Im on CD 12 now Megg :( ahhhh well just have to be patient for now hopefully wont need to use it ;) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely wouldn't be the first who spent the money on it only to get a BFP so they could never use it! Hoping you fall into that line, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi Megg:wave: 

Ok cool...lol..will TRY & hold out to test until wednesday.. ( no promises though as ive come this far & been this patient hahaha!! )

had really bad feeling of a stitch the past couple of days too..just continously & quite dull..as well as constant lower back ache, ive had a huge Break out of spots on my back ( i never get spots & its soo ugly :0( ) hoping everything is all good signs & not just make believe haha!x

Congrats on your temp too Megg ( i assume youve 'surged' ) as i cant see your graph for some reason...


----------



## Megg33k

If you click the big purple bar in my siggy with my CD listed, it takes you to it. But, if that's not working...
 



Attached Files:







chart.jpg
File size: 59.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, and definitely try to hold out a little longer if you can... but I think you could possibly get a BFP any day now if you are. That's just a guess... I could definitely be wrong. Depends on how long your LP really is!


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Megg.....


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks Megg. & yeah your temp has gone well high, congrats!! :happydance: & hv a patient two week wait (going crazy symptom spotting like me haha!!)


----------



## Megg33k

Well, the CountdownToPregnancy link has made it back into my siggy... with the "My 2ww Symptoms" link... So, I'd say I'll be going well and truly nuts for the next 10+ days! :rofl:


----------



## Truffleax

Megg33k said:


> You definitely wouldn't be the first who spent the money on it only to get a BFP so they could never use it! Hoping you fall into that line, hun! :hugs:

Thanks Megg! I hope so too :) luckily got my monitor off a friend so not bought one brand new :hugs: I had my last :bfp: in Jan but lost it :( Im on your 'Race to get another bfp thread' :) 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I thought I remembered seeing you there! So sorry about your loss... I know how hard it can be, obviously! :hugs: Maybe we can both get good sticky ones this cycle! :D


----------



## Truffleax

Megg33k said:


> I thought I remembered seeing you there! So sorry about your loss... I know how hard it can be, obviously! :hugs: Maybe we can both get good sticky ones this cycle! :D

Fingers crossed!!! :) me and OH BD'd this morning im on cycle day 11 dunno if thats too soon to be possible? my cycles really vary from about 29 - 33 days ish but you never know :) 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

29 days should put O around CD13-17... at a guess... 33 would move it all back 4 days... so CD17-21. I think CD11 is a good place to start for sure! :dust:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Crikey! You lot have been chat happy today! I have nothing of any consequence to add. Trying (still) to be relaxed this month and it seems to be working so far. I have even managed to not POAS for CBFM this morning, and am determined to wait until CD12 as I have never got a high before CD14 anyway. I know I will still be gutted if AF rocks up at the start of April, but its not the end of the world and I need to remember that.

Anyway, I am CD9 and have a minimum of 12 days to go until ovulation. Zzzzzzzz. Zzzzzzz. Zzzzzzzzz...


----------



## Megg33k

Hope it hurries by for you, Lambs! :hugs:


----------



## honey0532

Oh my gosh!! ... haven't been on for like a month and a half and totally lost touch of whats going on lol .... I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well (its gonna take forever to read all the posts for a catch up lol ) 

anyhhoooos got a lil story for you all which will bug u (if you are anything like me !!) or help keep you in the mind frame of this can actually happen!! 

was last on middle of january and got a huge BFN , was gutted but was ready to start again ,,, started taking my temps and then got really ill had some flu and major throat infection so gave up just thought bugger it an that was that .... got better had a lovely drunken valentines day, got my hair done bought a new outfit an went out with my sis in law when my husband went bk on nights last weekend .... first night out since loosing our little Kody but it was ok ,,, nice to be me for ten mins if that makes sense. Anyhoooooooo wasnt looking for signs thought i had a sick bug last thursday an randomly took a test and it pops up positive !! everyone said it always happens when ur not thinking about it but it is so hard not to when you want something soooooo bad!! , maybe i am just lucky i got ill lol 

i dunno its early days 5 weeks to be exact and i know it is gonna be a bumpy emotional road but i just wanted to pop in here and give a lil hope to all you lovely ladies!! 

it has been 5 months of really trying for us and it has been murder... for us now the real hell starts the fear of loss is already taking over the joy of pregnancy!

i know some of you have been going through this hell for longer but i just want you to be reassured it will happen ....maybe not this month , maybe not next but it is gonna happen for all of us one way or another ... 

wishing you all ... all the luck in the world and more :dust: than you have every seen before xxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Awww, honey! Congrats! That is hopeful! :hugs: Do try to enjoy it! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

honey0532 said:


> Oh my gosh!! ... haven't been on for like a month and a half and totally lost touch of whats going on lol .... I hope all you lovely ladies are doing well (its gonna take forever to read all the posts for a catch up lol )
> 
> anyhhoooos got a lil story for you all which will bug u (if you are anything like me !!) or help keep you in the mind frame of this can actually happen!!
> 
> was last on middle of january and got a huge BFN , was gutted but was ready to start again ,,, started taking my temps and then got really ill had some flu and major throat infection so gave up just thought bugger it an that was that .... got better had a lovely drunken valentines day, got my hair done bought a new outfit an went out with my sis in law when my husband went bk on nights last weekend .... first night out since loosing our little Kody but it was ok ,,, nice to be me for ten mins if that makes sense. Anyhoooooooo wasnt looking for signs thought i had a sick bug last thursday an randomly took a test and it pops up positive !! everyone said it always happens when ur not thinking about it but it is so hard not to when you want something soooooo bad!! , maybe i am just lucky i got ill lol
> 
> i dunno its early days 5 weeks to be exact and i know it is gonna be a bumpy emotional road but i just wanted to pop in here and give a lil hope to all you lovely ladies!!
> 
> it has been 5 months of really trying for us and it has been murder... for us now the real hell starts the fear of loss is already taking over the joy of pregnancy!
> 
> i know some of you have been going through this hell for longer but i just want you to be reassured it will happen ....maybe not this month , maybe not next but it is gonna happen for all of us one way or another ...
> 
> wishing you all ... all the luck in the world and more :dust: than you have every seen before xxxxxxx

Congratulations Honey - what a lovely story! Wishing you a happy, healthy pregnancy.


----------



## honey0532

Megg & Lamb ,,, Thank you both very much !! 

Still very very early but our fingers are crossed, first scan on the 31st so our first aim is to get to that, just taking each day as it comes, changed my status to expecting but too scared to move over to the next set of threads everything feels like tempting fate ( i know i sound totally bonkers lol ) 

It is soooo easy to get caught up in ttc that it becomes a part of normal life without even realising and that = stress ...dates... numbers...temps..lines..symptoms ...tests.. disapointment an it all gets a little arghhhhh!!!

Just remember there is light at the end of the tunnel, I just hope the tunnels ain't to bloody long .....;DUST: to all xxxx

i kinda hope everyone gets a little ill and


----------



## honey0532

OOOppppsss sent too soon lol 

meant to say ... 

I kinda hope everyone gets a lil ill and lucky like we did hehe!! 

Luck and :dust: to all xx


----------



## xshell79

spring is here so bring on the :bfp:'s 

congrats honey 

funny enough i was poorly in dec which i ended up testing got my bfp but jan had mc ....

looking to the future now....

still waiting for my first af since mc in jan so i invested in a cbfm but have yet to use it...secertly hoping i wont need to and get a bfp instead , must say cbfm seem to have gd results....


----------



## honey0532

sorry to hear of your loss shell... its all very hard to contend with makes me wanna scream, find myself asking myself why something so natural seems to be sooo hard for some of us when so many selfish ppl seem to get it all so bloody easy!!!

arghhhh ... sorry lol 

on the up, i was meant to start using my cbfm in january but got ill lol never been used to date lol wishing you all the luck in the world hunni !!

wishing :BFP: to you all very soon xx


----------



## bw9522

cd 10 another high today, so excited x x


----------



## dizzyliz8

Hi am was hoping someone could give me some advice?

I have been thinking about buying CBFM but not sure whether it will be any good for me because of my long, irregular cycles. 
At the moment I am on CD49 and AF is yet to appear. I rarely get a visit from the :witch: .
We had been ntnp preventing for the first few years but have decided to really look into anything that stopping us getting a BFP. I have started charting and daily OPKs at the beginning of my last cycle (Jan, the first for about about 10months) but have not had an + opks yet, I am also takign OVulex to see whether that helps but am thinking I need something more. I am wondering whether anyone can advised whether the CBFM would be any use to me?


----------



## Megg33k

Honey - The inspiration is great! It's well appreciated!!! :) Don't move on until you're ready! :hugs:

bw - Woohoo for more Highs! :)

dizzyliz - Honestly? Not really... no. It can'd really help much for cycles longer than about 40-some days. Have you been checked for PCOS? I would say that could be a good candidate for what's causing the absence of regular AF... and there are meds that treat it. I'd probably look into it. I mean, even if I'm wrong on why... there has to be an underlying cause. I spent a good deal of time hoping that my issues would fix themselves and now that its better, I'm kicking myself over the wasted time! :hugs:


----------



## Tulip

Hey Liz, as Meg says the CBFM will be of no use to you at this stage. Can we see your chart? Is there a temp shift on it to show that you've at least OVd? We'll advise as best we can xx


----------



## Tulip

OMG CONGRATULATIONS HONEY!!! That's amazing news, well done you! I know you already know this, but please try and stay as calm as you can and think positive thoughts. Your darling Kody will do everything she can to help you protect this little bean. Rest assured that you are doing all you can too (have you been taking your folic acid, missy? This is the key time xx). Just cherish every day of this pregnancy and treat each one as a milestone. I'm so happy for you! Don't go anywhere until you're ready xx

And BW - :dance: for your highs! Wait til you get a peak, I expect you to do a victory run around the house! :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

good morning girls, how are we all doing today?

well my temp stayed up and i am still triphasic on my chart......i had to adjust it this morning but no matter what i did i couldn't make it go below 37.00 so today its 37.09 although it is actually saying that it should be between that and 37.22 which is like just too much lmao. 
still got sore boobs, but not the heavy type you know how they get, this is just the nipple area and if i push them in my god they hurt, but also got a hell of a lot of AF symptoms, been cramping all night and back ache also so not looking good at this point. so damn tired today, not sleeping well again so feeling very emotional today!!


----------



## Babydreams321

........I couldnt wait Hedge I did a test this morning & THINKKKKKKKKKK It was positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There were definitely two lines anyway eeekk!! i dont really believe it though......i held in my urine for ten seconds for example & read afterwards should only have held in for 5 secs??!! ( do u think that would make a false positive???) OMG!! Im not excited cos i dont believe it ....really sooooo apprehensive....have bought some more test this am & am gona test again in the morning to make sure...???!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:

( & i use that dancing man in hesitation .....but i just always love that little dude when people use him hahaha!! )


----------



## Babydreams321

Also hedge everything u say is what ive been experiencing...even today i feel like im gona get my AF???!! my backs panful, ive been cramping for about 3 days now & have constipation etc etc...all AF symptoms..... so keep your chin up for couple of days yet!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> ........I couldnt wait Hedge I did a test this morning & THINKKKKKKKKKK It was positive!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! There were definitely two lines anyway eeekk!! i dont really believe it though......i held in my urine for ten seconds for example & read afterwards should only have held in for 5 secs??!! ( do u think that would make a false positive???) OMG!! Im not excited cos i dont believe it ....really sooooo apprehensive....have bought some more test this am & am gona test again in the morning to make sure...???!!!!!!!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> 
> ( & i use that dancing man in hesitation .....but i just always love that little dude when people use him hahaha!! )

OMG!!! thats great news hun, wow another potential BFP!! i feel so jealous lol, well Mrs take it easy now the next few days, try not to send yourself crazy lol. i can't see the 10 second thing would make any difference, if anything it would have flooded the test and you wouldn't have been able to get a reading off it so looking pretty good to me hun!! well done!! i send you lots of sticky babydust and good luck vibes hun!!xx


----------



## Tomo

Wow, Babydreams that's fantastic news! Any pics? What kind of test was it? I don't know how it would affect the test if you held in in the urine for too long. But still very promising... 

Hedge- Your chart is looking amazing!! 

AFM- waiting, waiting, *twiddles thumbs* Although good news is that my cd3 blood results came back 'all fine'- phew! Just waiting for my husband's sperm test results. Why does it have to take so long!


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Also hedge everything u say is what ive been experiencing...even today i feel like im gona get my AF???!! my backs panful, ive been cramping for about 3 days now & have constipation etc etc...all AF symptoms..... so keep your chin off for couple of days yet!!!!!!!!!

well usually i run on a 28 day cycle, but this month i ovulated early on cd12 so add that to my usual 14day lp and i am actually in theory only going to have a 26day cycle this month which means i am due thursday, but offically 28days isn't up till saturday, FF has me down to test on thursday though so thats when i am testing, although i know its only going to be a formality lol, AF will come, she always does........


----------



## hedgewitch

Tomo said:


> Wow, Babydreams that's fantastic news! Any pics? What kind of test was it? I don't know how it would affect the test if you held in in the urine for too long. But still very promising...
> 
> Hedge- Your chart is looking amazing!!
> 
> AFM- waiting, waiting, *twiddles thumbs* Although good news is that my cd3 blood results came back 'all fine'- phew! Just waiting for my husband's sperm test results. Why does it have to take so long!

hey hun, how are you today? 
yeah it can be nerve rattling waiting for test results lol, i know exactly how you feel sweetie, 
chart is looking good lol but i am sure its all just to lul me into a false sense of security then its gonna turn round give me the birdy and let the witch laugh in my face lmao


----------



## Babydreams321

Hey girls..

Thank you!! ........although pls dont get too excited..im trying not too!! just cant believe it u know?? been trying 8 months, first month on CBFM!! potentially another fab statistic for the CBFM eh???!!! eeekkk!!

It was a First Response test........i dunno....i just FEEL like im gona get my AF??!!! we'll see............ i'll test again tomorrow & perhaps that will convince me a bit more....not even told OH yet..dont want to get his hopes up incase im making it up!!! lol xx

Tomo when do you get the sperm results back???
hedge great that your temp has stayed up..mine has too today....i was 15 days PO this morning when i tested...how many days PO are you now then, 12 days?? try & hold on another day or two like u say babe!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Hey girls..
> 
> Thank you!! ........although pls dont get too excited..im trying not too!! just cant believe it u know?? been trying 8 months, first month on CBFM!! potentially another fab statistic for the CBFM eh???!!! eeekkk!!
> 
> It was a First Response test........i dunno....i just FEEL like im gona get my AF??!!! we'll see............ i'll test again tomorrow & perhaps that will convince me a bit more....not even told OH yet..dont want to get his hopes up incase im making it up!!! lol xx
> 
> Tomo when do you get the sperm results back???
> hedge great that your temp has stayed up..mine has too today....i was 15 days PO this morning when i tested...how many days PO are you now then, 12 days?? try & hold on another day or two like u say babe!!!!!!!!!!

yeah 12DPO for me at the min, wish it would just be easier, we should turn purple or something......i don't mind being purple for 9months lol, matt confiscated all my HPT's though so no testing for me till Thursday lol. so crampy though and feel so tired too, we shall have to wait and see but i am putting all my money on a BFN.


----------



## Babydreams321

QUOTE]
yeah 12DPO for me at the min, wish it would just be easier, we should turn purple or something......i don't mind being purple for 9months lol, matt confiscated all my HPT's though so no testing for me till Thursday lol. so crampy though and feel so tired too, we shall have to wait and see but i am putting all my money on a BFN.[/QUOTE]

lol how funny!! imagine if all the pgnt women were purple for 9 months!!! hahaha!! 

...........you'll be ok, hang in there, youre not out the running yet :hugs:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Oooh babydreams - that is so exciting. Keeping everything crossed for you! 

Hedge - hang in there...I really hope you get a BFP too! A double whammy would be great! 

My sticks aren't here :wacko: I think I'm gonna go insane if I dont get them tomorrow. Silly me for ordering the late really (Sat) I POAS this am, I had 1 left from last cycle for some reason? It didnt ask me for it? I know you should use the same pack really but it was a low readin - so not too worried yet. 
I wish I could ov a little earlier tbh! Would the doc do any sort of tests given I have already got a DD? I ov'd earlier than normal the cycle I got pregnant, it was total fluke I got pg as we decided to wait til after our wedding.


----------



## Truffleax

Babydreams - I have everything crossed for you hunni!!! :) Could I suggest getting a clear blue digital test for tomorrow?! no mistaking lines then hun I think I will always try and use them to make sure - everything crossed for you!!!! 

hedge - everything crossed for you too hun you never know! when I got my :bfp: in January I thought my AF was coming and the odd cramps lasted weeks! unfortunately I had a m/c but it can defo be a symptom!

nikki-lou - I hope your sticks come soon I ordered mine on Friday afternoon and got them yesterday but I still need to wait til my next AF to use em ahhhh well still hoping I won't need to lol still using normal Ov sticks this week instead so still hoping :)


----------



## Megg33k

babydreams - OMG! That's fantastic! I'd love to see a pic of your lines! And, holding it in your urine stream would wash it out and possibly give a false negative... it CANNOT give a false positive because of that. So, it has nothing to do with the extended time left in your urine! :hugs: I'm going to say congrats anyway! CONGRATS! :wohoo:


----------



## Babydreams321

Thanks, Megg, Nikki Lou & Truffleax... i never thought id feel this way..just feel soo nervous...so unsure...i thought id be over the moon! I mean I AM!! just a little scared....

Ok i'll get a clearblue digi on my lunch break.. should i wait again until tomorrow morning or can i take another tonight do u think??????? eeekk!x


----------



## Megg33k

I'd wait! :hugs: And, the digis aren't nearly as sensitive... so I don't know that I'd recommend it yet unless you can go into it knowing that it might give you a false negative!


----------



## Tomo

Hey Megg- We're 2ww buddies! Where's Tort? She's should join us too.


----------



## Babydreams321

oh girls thank you..i'll stock up on clearblue digis AND first response!! haha!! & will not mention it for a couple of days & let u all know again then.....eeeeekk!!xx


----------



## Truffleax

Babydreams321 said:


> oh girls thank you..i'll stock up on clearblue digis AND first response!! haha!! & will not mention it for a couple of days & let u all know again then.....eeeeekk!!xx

Excellent! good luck!!!!! :thumbup:

xxx


----------



## moggymay

dare I say it babydreams but if you are 14dpo or more - and think you are 15 if I remember right then you can use a digi today and get a result! Get a two pack then you can do one today and a second in the morning just in case. Think we might have some more of these coming your way though! Congrats!... :yipee: :loopy: :wohoo: :hugs: :dance: :happydance:


----------



## tortoise

Wow Babydreams! That's fantastic news well done you. Make sure you let us know tomorrow (or tonight!) when you test again!

Tomo - I'm here! A couple of days behind you and FF hasn't given me ovulation yet due to a measely thermal shift today due to sleep deprivation. But I hope I ov-ed yesterday. As I've been saying in my journal I'm not hopeful this month - don't know why. Normally I'm full of beans at this time of the month!


----------



## KimmyB

Babydreams I knew it!! Yey!! Huge congratulations my dear!! :wohoo:

(I also love that little dude!)


----------



## Tomo

tortoise said:


> Wow Babydreams! That's fantastic news well done you. Make sure you let us know tomorrow (or tonight!) when you test again!
> 
> Tomo - I'm here! A couple of days behind you and FF hasn't given me ovulation yet due to a measely thermal shift today due to sleep deprivation. But I hope I ov-ed yesterday. As I've been saying in my journal I'm not hopeful this month - don't know why. Normally I'm full of beans at this time of the month!

Hey Tort! I guess give it a couple of days - you might have a slow rise, that's what I normally get. If you did ov yesterday then you've more than covered your bases! I know what you mean about not feeling hopeful though. It's hard work this TTC stuff!


----------



## Babydreams321

girls i couldnt wait , i did a digi in the work loos ten mins ago!! haha (classy!!) & yeah came up BFP again! 2-3 weeks !eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! NOW i think i believe it!!! 

ive had constant butterflies all day.....god im nervous & excited ..quite simply- wow!

I LOVE CBFM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## moggymay

:yipee: :wohoo: Congratulations!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Truffleax

YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG WOW!!!!! Thats AMAZING!!!! congratulations hunni!!!!!!! so excited for you I hope my monitor helps me too!!! just out of interest how often did you do the deed? when high and peak?!! or just peak?! 

xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Truffleax said:


> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG WOW!!!!! Thats AMAZING!!!! congratulations hunni!!!!!!! so excited for you I hope my monitor helps me too!!! just out of interest how often did you do the deed? when high and peak?!! or just peak?!
> 
> xxx

Hey hon :0) Thank you!!!!!

well i only got one high so we BD'd on the high, both peaks & then the high after the peak.....I think it worked the high before the peak though lol 

we said on that sunday it was perfect BDing & then had an afternoon doze etc etc, just a totally loving bd ( both orgasmed in succession - tmi??!!) & a relaxing afternoon u know?? I also have been temping & havent done any exercise for past two weeks too.....so not sure if that helped to make the difference or just a coincidence as it was something i hadnt tried before........???!!! :0) Good luck for this month honey!!!


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> girls i couldnt wait , i did a digi in the work loos ten mins ago!! haha (classy!!) & yeah came up BFP again! 2-3 weeks !eeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeek!! NOW i think i believe it!!!
> 
> ive had constant butterflies all day.....god im nervous & excited ..quite simply- wow!
> 
> I LOVE CBFM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx:wohoo::wohoo:

Yay! Huge Congratulations!! That's very exciting news! :happydance:


----------



## Truffleax

Babydreams321 said:


> Truffleax said:
> 
> 
> YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG WOW!!!!! Thats AMAZING!!!! congratulations hunni!!!!!!! so excited for you I hope my monitor helps me too!!! just out of interest how often did you do the deed? when high and peak?!! or just peak?!
> 
> xxx
> 
> Hey hon :0) Thank you!!!!!
> 
> well i only got one high so we BD'd on the high, both peaks & then the high after the peak.....I think it worked the high before the peak though lol
> 
> we said on that sunday it was perfect BDing & then had an afternoon doze etc etc, just a totally loving bd ( both orgasmed in succession - tmi??!!) & a relaxing afternoon u know?? I also have been temping & havent done any exercise for past two weeks too.....so not sure if that helped to make the difference or just a coincidence as it was something i hadnt tried before........???!!! :0) Good luck for this month honey!!!Click to expand...

Awww wow that does sound perfect! I really need to try and relax more and hopefully it will happen again! :) I wish you a healthy happy 9 months :happydance: :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Minimin

Congratulations Babydreams :wohoo: :yipee: :happydance: xxx


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY! Congrats Honey & Babydreams!! More CBFM successes! 
:happydance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
xxx


----------



## Minimin

hello hello Scorpidragon girl how are you?


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Congratulations Babydeams :) Fantastic news.

Old-timers like me will remember that we CBFMers went through a rather lean patch a few months ago. It's good to see the fortunes turning. :)


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Wow Mimimin, your chart looks fantastic.


----------



## Minimin

Hey Fran!!!! 

How are you!!!! Too-kinda neat to see old faces/names again!

Chart is good but I think late night and early morning is the result of this morning's temp rise. I am also getting dull cramps and aches.. AF is on her way!


How are you? Bump? Whats going on.. ok so I looked for you journal and couldnt find it? Am I being a twit?

xxxx


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yes you are ;) It's called Sue Dunhym's Thread and it's right there in the pregnancy journals forum.

I'm fine thanks. Looking forward to telling the parents on Thursday.


----------



## Minimin

Ohh babe! I am so excited for you!!! How are you feeling?
I bet you are so thrilled and excited to tell them. :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats babydreams! :wohoo: That's amazing news!!! :hugs:

Glad to see you two, Fran and Scorps! Glad the bumps are doing well! :D

AFM... temp plummeted today... I always dip at 3dpo... but not like this. And, I don't think it's due to not O'ing... I felt my ovaries all the way up until CD16, had O pain, and I haven't felt anything since! CM doesn't suggest that O is still coming either. I'm worried! :(


----------



## urchin

Congratulations to the Newly Pregnant! fab news babydreams and honey xxx

I got me period yesterday (as expected) and am feeling bluumin shite - they've got so heavy since my miscarriage, I'm soaking through a super plus mouse in under an hour :( that's real rubbish innit


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Congrats babydreams! :wohoo: That's amazing news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Glad to see you two, Fran and Scorps! Glad the bumps are doing well! :D
> 
> AFM... temp plummeted today... I always dip at 3dpo... but not like this. And, I don't think it's due to not O'ing... I felt my ovaries all the way up until CD16, had O pain, and I haven't felt anything since! CM doesn't suggest that O is still coming either. I'm worried! :(

Megg just out of curiosity did you take ibruprofen for the pain? think you call it tylenol there


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> Congratulations to the Newly Pregnant! fab news babydreams and honey xxx
> 
> I got me period yesterday (as expected) and am feeling bluumin shite - they've got so heavy since my miscarriage, I'm soaking through a super plus mouse in under an hour :( that's real rubbish innit

hey hun can you resend me your email address please, it keeps getting returned saying daemon failure, sorry to be a pain, sorry to hear AF got you hun, i am expecting the same over the next two days,xx


----------



## Tulip

Congratulations babydreams! We're back to winning ways whoop whoop! :dance: :dance: xx


----------



## Megg33k

urchin said:


> I got me period yesterday (as expected) and am feeling bluumin shite - they've got so heavy since my miscarriage, I'm soaking through a super plus mouse in under an hour :( that's real rubbish innit

Ugh, sweetie! :hugs: That's ridiculous! I used to have those and they actually stopped being so bad after my MMC. Weird how the losses change our bodies, eh? I only wish your change had been for the better! :nope:



hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Congrats babydreams! :wohoo: That's amazing news!!! :hugs:
> 
> Glad to see you two, Fran and Scorps! Glad the bumps are doing well! :D
> 
> AFM... temp plummeted today... I always dip at 3dpo... but not like this. And, I don't think it's due to not O'ing... I felt my ovaries all the way up until CD16, had O pain, and I haven't felt anything since! CM doesn't suggest that O is still coming either. I'm worried! :(
> 
> Megg just out of curiosity did you take ibruprofen for the pain? think you call it tylenol thereClick to expand...

Nope... I don't take anything for the pain of or relating to O. I just suffer through it. I generally don't take any over the counter pain meds or anything at this point.


So, I hope everyone is well tonight? I've calmed down a bit from earlier. I'm still all sorts of emotional and moody (without warning or cause) tonight... but I'm not as stressed. I've had at least 2 really amazing people come forward with charts that look a lot like mine on the month of their BFPs just to show me that they felt like I did and ended up pregnant that cycle. So, my hope has returned. There really are some amazing women on here... Them, the lot of you who help support me and each other through everything, Sam and Urch with the monumental things they have in the works... I'm just really happy to be here. Love you all!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Ugh, sweetie! :hugs: That's ridiculous! I used to have those and they actually stopped being so bad after my MMC. Weird how the losses change our bodies, eh? I only wish your change had been for the better! :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Nope... I don't take anything for the pain of or relating to O. I just suffer through it. I generally don't take any over the counter pain meds or anything at this point.
> 
> 
> So, I hope everyone is well tonight? I've calmed down a bit from earlier. I'm still all sorts of emotional and moody (without warning or cause) tonight... but I'm not as stressed. I've had at least 2 really amazing people come forward with charts that look a lot like mine on the month of their BFPs just to show me that they felt like I did and ended up pregnant that cycle. So, my hope has returned. There really are some amazing women on here... Them, the lot of you who help support me and each other through everything, Sam and Urch with the monumental things they have in the works... I'm just really happy to be here. Love you all!

all it is hun is that i was told that if you take ibruprofen before Ov it can stop ovulation as its an anti inflammatry, so its recommended by fertility specialists you dont take it before ovulation!! it shrivels your follicle and stops the egg popping


----------



## hedgewitch

morning ladies, hope you are all well today,
what is everyone up to?

As for me, i truly hate this part of the cycle, the last few days when you don't know if you are coming or going lol. today woke up with milder cramps, twinges in my ovary area, backache not as bad as yesterday and boobs not as sore so looks like AF is well on her way. i am expecting it tomorrow or later today,
temp stayed up though suprisingly but it did last month too, didn't fall till a few days in to my new cycle, but i didn't have a triphasic chart at all, 
thats what is so damn frustrating, i had all the right circumstances this month, Hsg, higher dose of clomid, Matt was so up for it this month and my chart went tri to boot, but i did another test last night and it was negative, not even a shadow line this time so i think its safe to say i am not preggers.

Also feeling very emotional, can't even watch baby programmes and i was doing so well too, i thought i was making progress but i was going to watch "one born every minute" and as soon as it started my throat went tight and achy and my eyes filled up so i knew it was a no goer lol, same when Jeremy Kyle was on, there was a story about a couple who like me had a stillbirth and it was the bit where they tell you whats coming up after the next break and again i just couldn't do it, had to turn it off quick smart! stupid eh!! think its just cos AF due and my emotions are up the wall.
so whats everyone's plans for today? i have to go collect my next lot of clomid so i have it in the house for when the witch makes her appearance, not sure if i should stick to cd2-6 though, some ladies have suggested that 3-7 is better or even 1-5
any ideas? gosh i am sooooooo hungry again this morning, yesterday i woke up wanting chicken chow mein, with egg and chips, last night i wanted popcorn and beef and tomato sausages and this morning i am wanting fish and chips with tatare sauce, weird or what. i swear this must be a side effect of the clomid lol, i have never even had an appetite in the mornings in my life, never mind wanting weird combo's of food, and not even breakfast food lol


----------



## Tomo

Morning,

Urch- Big :hugs: for you lady. 

Babydreams - how are you feeling today? Must be so excited! Got any pics of your tests yet. 

Hedge- Fingers crossed AF stays away. 

Nothing new for me- 5dpo and temp went up a wee bit. Argh! I hate this bit, the endless speculation, which always feels so foolish when AF turns up bang on time.


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Quite glad I didn't take ibuprofen now! LOL Thanks for that tip! :D As for you, missy... Your chart is still really gorgeous! I don't believe you that AF is on her way. I think you just need to hold out a little longer before testing! How about Thurs or Fri with FMU? If no AF, that sounds acceptable! As far as the Clomid (if you need to do another cycle), I wouldn't go earlier. The earlier you take it, the more eggs you get at a lower quality. I would think you'd be better off going 5-9 if you really want to give it all you've got. You'll likely only produce 1-2 eggs, but they'll be as high quality as your body is capable of producing basically! That's my advice, at least! :hugs:

Tomo - Where's the PMA, honey? I think your chart looks great! No reason to not feel positive! Head up, young lady! :hugs:

AFM... I'm puttering along. I'll have a temp in under 8 hours. I'm hoping (expecting?) it to go back up. If not, then I'll be a bit anti-PMA! LOL


----------



## moggymay

Sam - if you need to have another cycle of the clomid go for 3-7 as they are lucky numbers! :hug:

also dont forget that early testing doesnt always give an accurate answer....wait til the day AF is due and then test - assuming no AF obviously!


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ladies..

Thanks Urchin....

Tomo Im good today thank you...:0) no im rubbish with things like that, it took me 3 weeks to start logging temps on fertilityfriend.com!!! lol!! Did another this morning tho & defo +ive again..:0) chuffed to pieces but worried what next few weeks will bring...

Hedge dont be sad!! maybe food hunger is a sign of AFP??!!! not clomid side effects??!! lol!! if your temp is still high thats a good sign! Please dont be sad.....:0( watching those sorts of programmes are sure to pull a chord at the moment which is totally expected...but good that youre thinking ahead though & gettng more clomid ready for MAYBE needing it nxt cycle!! PMA!! :0)

Megg keep up with the PMA!!! & good luck with temps in a bit!!!!

Also ladies, I have a box of 20 CBFM sticks that are still sealed ( bought last week when i was feeling -ive.........)....if anyone wants them (& I'll chuck in a sealed first response pregnancy test too) for £15 then PM me xxx


----------



## Tomo

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Quite glad I didn't take ibuprofen now! LOL Thanks for that tip! :D As for you, missy... Your chart is still really gorgeous! I don't believe you that AF is on her way. I think you just need to hold out a little longer before testing! How about Thurs or Fri with FMU? If no AF, that sounds acceptable! As far as the Clomid (if you need to do another cycle), I wouldn't go earlier. The earlier you take it, the more eggs you get at a lower quality. I would think you'd be better off going 5-9 if you really want to give it all you've got. You'll likely only produce 1-2 eggs, but they'll be as high quality as your body is capable of producing basically! That's my advice, at least! :hugs:
> 
> Tomo - Where's the PMA, honey? I think your chart looks great! No reason to not feel positive! Head up, young lady! :hugs:
> 
> AFM... I'm puttering along. I'll have a temp in under 8 hours. I'm hoping (expecting?) it to go back up. If not, then I'll be a bit anti-PMA! LOL

Bah! I'm fine Megg, PMA is lurking there somewhere. I just do the same thing every month of getting all hopeful...Although it won't stop me symptom spotting and going 'Am I, Aren't I????!!' 

Hope your temp shoots back up for you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Tomo! :hugs: I hope it does too!!! And, I think we all do the "Am I? Aren't I?" stuff even when we promise ourselves not to! I'm already doing it and have NOTHING to go on! LOL


----------



## Tomo

Babydreams321 said:


> Hi ladies..
> 
> Thanks Urchin....
> 
> Tomo Im good today thank you...:0) no im rubbish with things like that, it took me 3 weeks to start logging temps on fertilityfriend.com!!! lol!! Did another this morning tho & defo +ive again..:0) chuffed to pieces but worried what next few weeks will bring...
> 
> Hedge dont be sad!! maybe food hunger is a sign of AFP??!!! not clomid side effects??!! lol!! if your temp is still high thats a good sign! Please dont be sad.....:0( watching those sorts of programmes are sure to pull a chord at the moment which is totally expected...but good that youre thinking ahead though & gettng more clomid ready for MAYBE needing it nxt cycle!! PMA!! :0)
> 
> Megg keep up with the PMA!!! & good luck with temps in a bit!!!!
> 
> Also ladies, I have a box of 20 CBFM sticks that are still sealed ( bought last week when i was feeling -ive.........)....if anyone wants them (& I'll chuck in a sealed first response pregnancy test too) for £15 then PM me xxx


Ah! That's just fantabulous! You must be over the moon. :happydance:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hey all, Glad to see the PMA!! I am good... going for my 12 week scan today! So excited! I think I am going to have to start a journal soon! xxx
:dust: to you all!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam - if you need to have another cycle of the clomid go for 3-7 as they are lucky numbers! :hug:
> 
> also dont forget that early testing doesnt always give an accurate answer....wait til the day AF is due and then test - assuming no AF obviously!

i am in a bit of confusion as to when i should actually test, FF has me down to do it tomorrow as i will have then had a 14 day LP but as i actually ovulated on cd12 that only puts me at cd26 whereas i usually have a 28 ish day cycle which is saturday when i will be 16dpo................but then again even though FF says i ovulated on cd 12 my monitor didn't give me a first peak till cd13 so ovulation by my monitor would have been cd14, but i had all my pains on cd12
so as you can see there is some confusion


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Quite glad I didn't take ibuprofen now! LOL Thanks for that tip! :D As for you, missy... Your chart is still really gorgeous! I don't believe you that AF is on her way. I think you just need to hold out a little longer before testing! How about Thurs or Fri with FMU? If no AF, that sounds acceptable! As far as the Clomid (if you need to do another cycle), I wouldn't go earlier. The earlier you take it, the more eggs you get at a lower quality. I would think you'd be better off going 5-9 if you really want to give it all you've got. You'll likely only produce 1-2 eggs, but they'll be as high quality as your body is capable of producing basically! That's my advice, at least! :hugs:

yeah its in a book called infertility and fertility for idiots or dummies, can't remember which lol, loads of stuff in there that i didn't know so might be worth having a nosey, definatly thinking of changing my clomid days, that will make me ovulate later though won't it if i take it later in my cycle, but that also means more chance to grow and be a mature egg, is it 2mm a day they grow at or something like that. also what do you reckon to my other problem, which day to test


----------



## hedgewitch

scorpiodragon said:


> Hey all, Glad to see the PMA!! I am good... going for my 12 week scan today! So excited! I think I am going to have to start a journal soon! xxx
> :dust: to you all!

gosh hun time is flying by, i hope we get to see piccies!! hope all goes well sweetie,xx


----------



## Babydreams321

HI ya hedge!!

lol your last post made me laugh - HOW confusing!!! hahahahahaha!!

If there is a possibility you could be only 12 DPO, maybe TRY & wait another day at least?? so as to avoid a false negative?? that was my attitude anyway..just wait as long as possible & so that i knew i was definitely over 14 DPO ......??? 

GOOD LUCK!! i so hope this is your month honey cos then you'll in the november forum with me!! :0) xx


----------



## moggymay

scorpiodragon said:


> Hey all, Glad to see the PMA!! I am good... going for my 12 week scan today! So excited! I think I am going to have to start a journal soon! xxx
> :dust: to you all!

Roll on 6pm I wanna see!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :loopy: :happydance: :dance:


----------



## Minimin

Good luck Scorpiodragon... cant wait to see ya piccies!!


----------



## bw9522

CD 12 another high today


----------



## Tulip

Don't panic bw, many highs is normal on your first cycle x


----------



## PonyGirl

Well, I just went straight from a low to a peak today! Also, since I've been using it, I seem to be getting my peaks a day earlier each month (eg. day 13, then day 12 and this month day 11). Wonder what this means? Could it be still connected to stopping the pill in early January? I'm getting other things like temp rise and ewcm, too, so I do seem to be ovulating when cbfm indicates. The last two months have been 27 day cycles, almost to the hour.

Congrats to all the ladies with their bfp's!


----------



## Megg33k

Scorps - Can't wait to hear about your appt/see you scan!!! :hugs: So happy for you! Where has time gone, though?!?!

Sam - I might have to look for that book! As for the testing day... I don't know!!! Uhm... I'd say to wait until Friday if you can... kind of split the difference! If no AF by then, test Friday morning with FMU?

bw - Some ladies don't get a Peak their first cycle. So, don't wait for the Peak to get busy! LOL Good luck, hun! :dust:

PonyGirl - Not too many people see their follicular phase shrinking. I'd just hold out and see if the trend continues or not? Could still be your body regulating post-pill. Not sure! But, it really shouldn't shorten much or anymore than it already has, I wouldn't think.

AFM... temp went way up today... I only barely got the 3 hours needed to temp... but I feel like it might be pretty accurate. I still left it an open circle because it was taken at the wrong time. Either way.. much happier today! :)


----------



## LunaBean

*sigh*, U was gona get a CBFM, but they looked like too much hassle now I have charting down to a t! I only have 15 days left on my paid FF account tho, was hoping I wouldn't need to buy anymore, but looks like I just might have to!


----------



## nikki-lou25

babydreams - :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: for you! I didn't really believe I was pg til I saw the word on a digi! H&H 9 months to you hun! :thumbup:

scorpiodragon - Hope all is good with 12 week scan and can't wait to see pics! 

hedge - keeping everything crossed for you :) 

I'm CD14 now, I got my peesticks today + 7 HPTs and 25 ovulation tests (although I don't even know WHY I bought them as CBFM is enough? POAS addiction me thinks) 
I got a low reading this morning, is late ovulation detremental to conceiving? Does anyone know anything about this? I've been pondering over it while out in the sunshine today. Seems strange that I ovulated early one cycle and lo and behold I was pregnant that very cycle. :wacko:


----------



## scorpiodragon

Hi All,
The 12 week scan went perfectly! is was amazing! I posted a thread in the pregnancy journals section, so if you wanna go and take a look check it out! I am just not sure how to link it in my siggy... :wacko: anyways there are pics there and according to the ultrasound tech and the nub theory it may be a girl!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-journals/290891-scorpiodragons-having-another-lil-dragon.html

Scorp's journal!


----------



## marinewife

Hey girls this is my first time in this site.. I have several questions.. Well im 20 been ttc for about 2yrs now.... I just started using the cbfm my first month i got allll high fertility no peak.. Which i hear its normal the first month.. Well my periods are irregular it just started doing that august of 2009 i miss like almost 2 months of my period which i think maks it hard for me to get prego... I dont think im ovulating but dr refuses to put me on clomid bcuz he thinksim "young".......... Well its march 10 and i havent got a period since feb 3rd.. My cycles use to b 30-31 days the longest when they werent irregular.. Anyways so i decided to still try out the cbfm even tho i have not got my period yet... So i put in cycle 1 the day im sopose to get my period well on cd7 it asked to take a test i took it cd7 and also cd8 and they both came out high fertility.. I think its pretty weird... Im not sure how its high if im sopose to get my period and i skipped it??? Sorry for the long essay im juss sooo confused.. Also dr put me on provera to induce my period which i got feb 3rd or else i would of never had one.. Thanks ladies and i hope to hear a reply soon..


----------



## marinewife

Hey girls this is my first time in this site.. I have several questions.. Well im 20 been ttc for about 2yrs now.... I just started using the cbfm my first month i got allll high fertility no peak.. Which i hear its normal the first month.. Well my periods are irregular it just started doing that august of 2009 i miss like almost 2 months of my period which i think maks it hard for me to get prego... I dont think im ovulating but dr refuses to put me on clomid bcuz he thinksim "young".......... Well its march 10 and i havent got a period since feb 3rd.. My cycles use to b 30-31 days the longest when they werent irregular.. Anyways so i decided to still try out the cbfm even tho i have not got my period yet... So i put in cycle 1 the day im sopose to get my period well on cd7 it asked to take a test i took it cd7 and also cd8 and they both came out high fertility.. I think its pretty weird... Im not sure how its high if im sopose to get my period and i skipped it??? Sorry for the long essay im juss sooo confused.. Also dr put me on provera to induce my period which i got feb 3rd or else i would of never had one.. Thanks ladies and i hope to hear a reply soon..


----------



## Megg33k

Have you been checked for PCOS? It can cause missed periods and sometimes causes excess LH to regularly be in your system... which could explain the High reading still. Even OPKs and the instruction manual for the CBFM say that it might not work for people with PCOS. I'd be surprised if you couldn't be diagnosed with it. Might be a good convo to have with your doctor, as it wouldn't technically be about TTC but could HELP you TTC if treated? Good luck! :hugs:

Scorps - Going to look at your journal now! :happydance:


----------



## marinewife

well i have asked to Dr to check me for PCOS from what i read symptoms are over weight... loss of hair or excessive hair growth and i have none of that.. i get no pains.. the only symptom is missed periods.. also, i did get my thyroid and prolactin levels checked and everything came out normal... what do you think can b my problem??? ima have to really see my GYN again.. he;s probally tired of seeing me.. lol and he wants me to keep takin provera to induce my period which i think it helps to get my period but not to ovulate so its no help for me especially cuz im ttc


----------



## hedgewitch

OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!


----------



## Megg33k

marine - Those CAN be symptoms... but the main thing is whether or not the ovaries have a polycystic appearance or not. Also, having your fasting blood sugar tested as well as your testosterone levels would be more telling than excessive weight and hair loss/growth.

Sam - OMG! OMG! OMG! I don't see a pic! I need to see a pic! OMG! I told you!!!! :hugs: EEEEEEEEEK!!!! I just knew this was it for you! I'm shaking for you!!! :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

hedge OMG - can't wait to see a pic!!! I so so hope this is it for u hun!


----------



## Tomo

hedgewitch said:


> OMG!! i am shaking, i just did a IC and we got a line!!a faint one but there and you can see it with the naked eye!! you didin't even need to stand on one hand with your legs perched on the loo lol, its faint though, i tried to upload it but to be honest you probably won't see it, but it was there, matt saw it and so did hannah!!

OMG Hedge! That's fanatastic! Pic, we need a pic! Wow, the CBFM Wonders really are on a roll!! I thought your chart was looking different this month...Aw, I'm so chuffed for you!:happydance:

:wohoo:


----------



## marinewife

So what should i do??.. how should i asked my GYN to check me for pcos?


----------



## hedgewitch

here is the pics, you might not be able to see it lol but i can, but thats cos i know where it is as i have the test lol, it is very faint so enlarge the pics


----------



## nikki-lou25

I see it!!!


----------



## Minimin

Sam! I can see it! OMG- Congrats!!!!!!! :wohoo: :yipee:


----------



## Tomo

hedgewitch said:


> View attachment 67929
> 
> 
> View attachment 67933
> 
> 
> View attachment 67934
> 
> 
> View attachment 67935
> 
> 
> View attachment 67936
> 
> 
> here is the pics, you might not be able to see it lol but i can, but thats cos i know where it is as i have the test lol, it is very faint so enlarge the pics


I'm useless at seeing these things, but I can see a v faint line on the last pic. Crack open the FRER tomorrow morning.


----------



## tortoise

I can see it too! Congrats Sam that's brilliant news! What a great few days for the wonders. Let's hope the rest of us are right behind you!


----------



## Minimin

How you doing Tortoise?
i tested this morning with an IC at 11-12dpo and got nothing coming up immediately- but later a faint line- But I am presuming it is an evaporation line. 
Temps are still high but started getting what I feel are cramps AF coming:(


----------



## Tomo

Min- your chart looks FAB lady, bummer about the BFN although when did that faint line show it's face?... Could still be promising?


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> How you doing Tortoise?
> i tested this morning with an IC at 11-12dpo and got nothing coming up immediately- but later a faint line- But I am presuming it is an evaporation line.
> Temps are still high but started getting what I feel are cramps AF coming:(

that is what happened with a test i did yesterday hun so could be too early, fingers crossed you get your BFP hun!! that would be amazing!!


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I've already freaked out about your pics in the Fertility Spells thread! But, I'm still freaking out for you! I can totally see it... no need to make the pics bigger... Its DEFINITELY there! :wohoo:



marinewife said:


> So what should i do??.. how should i asked my GYN to check me for pcos?

I would ask them to run a full hormone panel blood test and see if you can get scheduled for an transvaginal u/s of our ovaries... maybe uterus too just to get any possible issues discovered at once! I don't know where you live to know how easy or hard that might be to get... but I definitely think those 2 things would be the most beneficial to you. When I got it, I said that I had an aunt who is a doctor and I was talking to her about my issues, but since she lives 4 hours away she can't do the tests herself but recommended that I ask about having them done. It seemed to make my doctor lend a little more credibility to my asking. I do have an aunt that's a doctor... but we don't talk really... I don't even particularly like her... it was just a good excuse to get my way! :) I didn't have PCOS after all though.


----------



## tortoise

Hey min- your chart is triphas-bloodyfantast-ic! I don't really understand what an evaporate means but I think you should definitely hang in there... I'd be so excited if you got your BFP- it'd be next in a fabulous run for this thread!

I'm still feeling despondent to be honest. Am worried that my spotting will come around 8dpo again and am just looking forwards to getting the progesterone test results so I can at least do something about it. This is our fourth month of trying which I know isn't a lot but we always do everything we can and I'm basically a very impatient person!

But enough moaning from me. Sam, I hope you're dancing around the house. Minimin- when are you testing again? Tomo/Megg: shall we make a testing pact? You guys are a few days ahead of me but I always test early- I prefer to know! It's my birthday on Sunday so I could test then but it'd be 6dpo which is a little ridiculous even for me!


----------



## Minimin

It would be fantastic Tortoise but I am not holding much hope as yet.
Thanks Sam- I hope I have your luck! I may do another IC cheapy tomorrow to satisfy my addiction otherwise I will wait to see if AF is late- I am due a visit around friday if my LP is 15 like last month or Tomorrow- eeekk!

Tortoise- I have been reading around Traditional Chinese Medicine and natural ways of concieving. Along my travels- I read eating Yam's preovulatory helps LP/progesteron and Vit B6. I have been taking the Vit B supps after OV for the past two cycles. 
Hope you get those results soon- when are you expecting them? I am hoping spotting stays away for you!! :hugs: I think we all know how despondent ttc can make us :kiss:

Tomo- I did the IC with SMU and it came up with nothing so I chucked it- showered- came back and got dressed and then did the obligatory pull out of the bin and examine thing! Thats when I thought I saw something- but think that would be around 10-15 minutes minimum so definitely out of the time frame... hey ho- onto tomorrow morning- See what my temps say :shrug:

anything fun planned for you birthday Tort?


----------



## marinewife

Thanks i really appreciate it.. im going to do that.. bcuz its crazy how they jus wont check me. i live in NC but get free medical on base..


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good with a testing pact! :) I can't test Sunday though... I'll be out of town with my family and only 8dpo! LOL I'm not wanting to test before Thursday or Friday! Honestly... Next weekend would be even better... but its because I'm scared of BFNs! I'd be 12dpo on Thursday! When are we testing??? And, I definitely understand the fear of 8dpo spotting. I used to get it before my MMC cycle... now I don't seem to have the issue anymore. It's weird!


----------



## Megg33k

marinewife said:


> Thanks i really appreciate it.. im going to do that.. bcuz its crazy how they jus wont check me. i live in NC but get free medical on base..

Well, that's because you're in the U.S. I am too! The doctors here in our country are notorious for wanting to do NOTHING for us! It's a long battle I've been fighting and I still lose more often then not! Its hard for people in other countries to understand how difficult it is for women in the U.S. to even get some simple blood work done. I totally understand! Just tell them whatever you have to in order to get those 2 tests. It will tell you a lot more than what they've already done! :hugs: Hoping you get good news and don't have it, obviously. But, its easier to treat a problem if there IS a problem and it has a name, ya know? :flower:


----------



## Tomo

tortoise said:


> Hey min- your chart is triphas-bloodyfantast-ic! I don't really understand what an evaporate means but I think you should definitely hang in there... I'd be so excited if you got your BFP- it'd be next in a fabulous run for this thread!
> 
> I'm still feeling despondent to be honest. Am worried that my spotting will come around 8dpo again and am just looking forwards to getting the progesterone test results so I can at least do something about it. This is our fourth month of trying which I know isn't a lot but we always do everything we can and I'm basically a very impatient person!
> 
> But enough moaning from me. Sam, I hope you're dancing around the house. Minimin- when are you testing again? Tomo/Megg: shall we make a testing pact? You guys are a few days ahead of me but I always test early- I prefer to know! It's my birthday on Sunday so I could test then but it'd be 6dpo which is a little ridiculous even for me!

Hmmm, testing pact you say?...what's involved? I don't know when I'm going to test to be honest. Problem is a very good friend is in London next week and coming for dinner on wednesday- which would be cd12. So when do I test? Tort- CD6 is waaay too early to test and you know it. 

What you doing for your birthday though? Can we all have some cake on your behalf? Mmmm cake...


----------



## tortoise

Thanks min. I might try yams- will have to find some yam friendly recipes! I've been reading a bit about Chinese medicine too as I've been having acupuncture for a few weeks now. Pleeeease post as soon as you test (if you test) tomorrow!

Megg- how about next Wed? I'll be 9dpo and you and tomo will be 11 - I'll prob be spotting by then!


----------



## Megg33k

I'm okay with 11dpo... It's early enough that I can still have hope if its BFN and not worry that it's an evap if it's BFP! :) Sounds good to me! Tomo? You in?


----------



## Tomo

OK...I'm in. I'll be 12dpo though not cd12 like I said in earlier post (Durr!)


----------



## Minimin

will do tort!!!!


----------



## moggymay

scary geek fact - the wonders get most of their :bfp: weds/thurs/fri - test thursday, hell Iwanna poas now!

Congrats Sam - where should I send the lucky bean now??? :hug:


----------



## tortoise

Yay something to look forwards to! At least one of us has to get a BFP. Hopefully all three! Champions League football is finally finishing for the night so I'm off to bed. Word out


----------



## Megg33k

Tomo - I'd hope you wouldn't be moving backwards in days! :rofl: Now I'm officially nervous about Wednesday!!! Oh, and don't think I backed out when I'm testing during MY morning hours rather than yours! LOL You're 6 hours ahead of me! :winkwink:

Moggy - Maybe you should pretend to send it to me! I'll take one for the team and get a BFP! :)


----------



## KimmyB

OMG Sam I just caught up on the last few pages!! So so happy for you, congratulations :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## Tulip

OMG Sam congratulations!!! Does this call for another CBFM tea party? :cake:

Moggy.... you scare me with your geek facts - GENIUS!


----------



## Megg33k

I personally love the geek facts, Moggy! Wednesday, Thursday and Friday suddenly seem like awesome days to test! LOL


----------



## fairygirl

I'm still stalking this thread,
Big Congrats to Hedgewitch! I see the lines.
Also I got my BFP on a Wednesday, that fact is so cool.

Best wishes and :dust: to all.


----------



## Babydreams321

CONGRATULATIONS HEDGE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Im so pleased for you, i so hope everything works out, u deserve it sooo much! come join me in november forum girl :0)


----------



## Babydreams321

& to you to fairygirl!!! eeekk!!! lots of CBFM success this month!!!!xxxx 

p.s. i did another test this morning JUST to make sure hahaha!! still dont really believe it.. & as if I have to wait FIVE more weeks for a midwife appointment too!!!!!! the wait is going to be loooooooong!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow, BFPs all over the place! :dance: :dance: 

CONGRATS TO ALL THE PREGGY LADIES! :dance:


----------



## fairygirl

Babydreams321 said:


> & to you to fairygirl!!! eeekk!!! lots of CBFM success this month!!!!xxxx
> 
> p.s. i did another test this morning JUST to make sure hahaha!! still dont really believe it.. & as if I have to wait FIVE more weeks for a midwife appointment too!!!!!! the wait is going to be loooooooong!

I have 5 tests left (a digi, 2 ICs and 2 FRER) I plan on doing the digi this Saturday and then testing every Saturday just to feed the addiction of seeing 2 lines. If I keep telling myself this then I won't be tempted to waste one midweek. No idea when midwife will get in touch, Dr sent my info across yesterday.


----------



## Babydreams321

fairygirl said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> & to you to fairygirl!!! eeekk!!! lots of CBFM success this month!!!!xxxx
> 
> p.s. i did another test this morning JUST to make sure hahaha!! still dont really believe it.. & as if I have to wait FIVE more weeks for a midwife appointment too!!!!!! the wait is going to be loooooooong!
> 
> I have 5 tests left (a digi, 2 ICs and 2 FRER) I plan on doing the digi this Saturday and then testing every Saturday just to feed the addiction of seeing 2 lines. If I keep telling myself this then I won't be tempted to waste one midweek. No idea when midwife will get in touch, Dr sent my info across yesterday.Click to expand...

yeah i still have a digi & two first reponse' left too...i was gona do the same...however then saw somewhere that too far into pregnancy, tests can read false negatives so wouldnt want to get upset for no reason u know???!!!

Just realised youre an Essex gal like myself :0) app. "it's routine" that you dont see a midwife until your 9wks.....the wait will be unbearable haha!!xxxx im not the most patient of gals ;0)


----------



## fairygirl

Babydreams, Oo, I've read women say that they only get the test line as there's no dye left for thge control line. I wanna see that :p One of my friends didn't see her midwife until after her 12 week scan and has hardly seen her midwife since, she said it was alot different to her first pregnancy. I have no idea when I'll hear from one or if I'll get a scan date first. Do you have a journal I can talk to you in rather than hijacking this thread?


----------



## Babydreams321

I dont think so?? although think u can pm me??!! i'll try now to add you add a friend now!:winkwink:


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies did a FRER

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68131&thumb=1&d=1268310289

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68132&thumb=1&d=1268310394 
__________________


----------



## fairygirl

So pretty !!!


----------



## Minimin

:wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee::wohoo: :yipee:
:happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance::headspin::happydance:
:hugs::hugs:That is one lovely line Hedgewitch!!!!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs:

*Time for a CBFM partaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyy*

:pizza::pizza::drunk::drunk::loopy::loopy::rain::rain::rain::dance::dance::friends::friends:


----------



## hedgewitch

it gets better
i did a digital....i am officially 4weeks pregnant if you go by the way our midwives here do 
https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68136&thumb=1&d=1268311231

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68137&thumb=1&d=1268311274

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68138&thumb=1&d=1268311331


----------



## Minimin

I am so pleased for you Hedgewitch!!!!! I am soooo sooo pleased. If anyone deserves it it is you! Lots of hugs to you and your family- now girl.. lets get this party started!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> I am so pleased for you Hedgewitch!!!!! I am soooo sooo pleased. If anyone deserves it it is you! Lots of hugs to you and your family- now girl.. lets get this party started!!!!!

thanks so much hun, wow i am in shock lol!! now when are you testing?xx


----------



## Truffleax

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: OMG CONGRATULATIONS HEDGEWITCH thats AMAZING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

That is amazing Hedge, thoseprocedures must have done the trick. I make you lady number 91 with a November due date :p


----------



## Tomo

WOWZZA Hedge! That's fabulous news! Loving that line and there is no mistaking that digi! Well done you lady! Another HSG and CBFM success.

:happydance::wohoo:


----------



## vebanfield80

Fantastic news Hedgewitch - its quite emotional seeing people you've followed on here get the BFP, you really deserve it after everything you've been through... :happydance:

....just out of interest, how long ago did you have your HSG? I had one about 3 weeks ago - BFN at 9dpo (to be expected i guess!), but haven't had the courage to test again, just going to wait and see if AF shows up Tuesday....


----------



## hedgewitch

vebanfield80 said:


> Fantastic news Hedgewitch - its quite emotional seeing people you've followed on here get the BFP, you really deserve it after everything you've been through... :happydance:
> 
> ....just out of interest, how long ago did you have your HSG? I had one about 3 weeks ago - BFN at 9dpo (to be expected i guess!), but haven't had the courage to test again, just going to wait and see if AF shows up Tuesday....

had my HSG 3 weeks ago also, Bfn 9dpo,10dpo,11dpo,12dpo faint positive 13dpo and today i am 14dpo and again this morning got a faint on the IC that were 10sensitivity and then got FRER and digital, sending you baby dust hun


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: I'm SOOOOO excited to see those and your ticker, Sam!!! :hugs: I wish I could give you a proper squeeze in person, love! A MILLION, BILLION, TRILLION CONGRATS! :happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Hedge, fab news!!!! Also congrats to all the other BFP's .....keep them coming xxx


----------



## KimmyB

Sam I just love to see those words...PREGNANT 1-2!!! Eeek I am really so happy for you :hugs:


----------



## tortoise

Massive great yay for Hedge's digital test and absolutely yay for the celebratory tea party!
To kick things off I'm sitting here in my office with a cup of mint tea and a cup cake!


----------



## Minimin

Hey tort, can I join you.. can feel the beginnings of a party happening... :drink: :wohoo:
How are you doing today? I did another IC and it was the same as yesterdays.
Yesterdays is on the left and this morning on the right. I cant tell Sh*t from Sh*t! :growlmad::growlmad:
I am CD13 according to CBFM and CD12 according to FF so I guess I am still early- No realy AF like cramps today but some weird tugs and pulling- also a gush of CM today that was a lotiony and cream coloured. There isnt much but it is there- I thought we were meant to get dry around the approach of AF :shrug: 

Do have some reliable brands in house to check with but feel it would be a waste until I know AF is well and truly late- She is due tomorrow or Sat depending if LP is 14 or 15... so a waiting game :coffee:
Hope your well :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_0876.jpg
File size: 13.1 KB
Views: 20


----------



## tortoise

There's definitely a line there Minimin - I can understand you being cautious about it given your previous losses but I think there is cause to be hopeful. I saw your temp dropped today - did you have a good night sleep or were you fitful in the early hours? That could explain the drop.
I'll be keeping everything crossed for you. And then for me so we can go into first tri together!!


----------



## fairygirl

Minimin, are there lines on those, I may be hallucinating but I can see something. My cm changed before AF was due, it disappeared which was really unusual for me and my cp was low. My cm is back now and my cp moves about alot. Alot of ladies reort tugs and pulling, I've felt pulling once. I also had a prickly sensation like fingers playing the piano and it was warm.


----------



## Megg33k

I can see something there for sure, Min! :hugs: Be hopeful... definitely be hopeful!


----------



## Tomo

Yes, I think I can see something there too Min. I'd test again with a FRER tomorrow maybe.... Really hope this is it for you! Eeek!

I'm symptom spotting like a goodun' spent a lot of the afternoon obssessing over the Big thread of early pregnancy symptoms. Bad Tomo!


----------



## Minimin

megg, tomo, fairygirl and tortoise! Thanks for looking- I think I am just doubtful of it. As Tortoise mentioned past losses-makes me cautious.I have other ones to test with tomorrow. We shall see what happens.
Fairygirl-I dont monitor my CP but my CM I thought was meant to be dry around this time- :shrug:
Tomo-dont worry about the thread stalking- I was on it too LMAO! 
Megg- love the 5dpo testing! It keeps us checking- like it was said yesterday- some ladies get their :bfp: early!So keep at it girl!

Tort- I dont know about the temp drop- I couldnt sleep last night and kind felt hot and bothered- unable to get comfy- Eventually fell asleep but I dont think I slept well. This morning I wasnt up by the time my 7am alarm goes off to take temp. Normally I am up before it?? Was bleary eyed and still quite tired. maybe that affected it :shrug:

I'm not going anywhere near first tri unless I have you ladies joining me :)


----------



## Megg33k

BAD TOMO!!! *slaps your hand*

Min - I'm not going anywhere near a test again until Wednesday! Today was enough excitement for me! That shadowy thing has put me off of it! It I was even 2 days later in my cycle, I'd be obsessing over it... and that's not good! LOL


----------



## tortoise

Hang on - Megg did you test today? Or am I being daft?


----------



## GossipGirly

yeah congrats hedge :) so pleased for you xx


----------



## tortoise

Minimin said:


> megg, tomo, fairygirl and tortoise! Thanks for looking- I think I am just doubtful of it. As Tortoise mentioned past losses-makes me cautious.I have other ones to test with tomorrow. We shall see what happens.
> Fairygirl-I dont monitor my CP but my CM I thought was meant to be dry around this time- :shrug:
> Tomo-dont worry about the thread stalking- I was on it too LMAO!
> Megg- love the 5dpo testing! It keeps us checking- like it was said yesterday- some ladies get their :bfp: early!So keep at it girl!
> 
> Tort- I dont know about the temp drop- I couldnt sleep last night and kind felt hot and bothered- unable to get comfy- Eventually fell asleep but I dont think I slept well. This morning I wasnt up by the time my 7am alarm goes off to take temp. Normally I am up before it?? Was bleary eyed and still quite tired. maybe that affected it :shrug:
> 
> I'm not going anywhere near first tri unless I have you ladies joining me :)


Well I shall eagerly be awaiting the results of tomorrow's test. Good luck xxx


----------



## Minimin

I hear you Megg! but I heard some lady saying poas is like eating pringles... once you start you cant stop :rofl:

Got my sister over this evening so hopefully she will take my mind off things :) I have a total of:
2 Boots HPT
2 Superdrug NPT
3 IC
and 2 digitals...Clearblue I think! OH MY GOODNESS!!!! I also have spare CBFM pee sticks I have kept form different boxes as I know sometimes the HcG is picked up like our LH surge- their should be two lines on our sticks- this is definite but is an indicator.. now tell me how insane can one get????


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tort- Megg tested just a few posts back- she got some evap shadow line...


----------



## fairygirl

Min, everyone is different. My symptoms were really subtle and there was more than one point where I thought I was out!


----------



## Minimin

FG- thanks-- I will see what temps say tomorrow morning!!! I had a feeling straight after OV that there was no symptoms like last two pregnancies and I felt like I was out before I had begun-dunno why- perhaps I thought that as I dont think we have :sex: enough as prime days of OV I was visiting friends. I would have liked to boost our chances by 2 x per day but we only just got one in! :)
Just checked your temps around your CD13/14 and they are comparable to mine... if that means anything :shrug:
Thanks again for the encouragement


----------



## Tomo

Megg?... Did you test?... At 5dpo? BAD MEGG! now go and sit in the corner and think about what you've done.


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello

I'm newish.. well new to this thread!! I have my CBFM ready to go for the first time I started spotting today and this means AF will arrive Saturday so I will be ready with my fingers to push the button. TRYING everything at the moment! Preseed, diet changes, temping, reflexolgy,OPK's. Hubby has a slightly below average motility 47% but his count is fine he is having another test in April to check first results are the average. My cycle is 28 days bang on so who knows what wrong with me... being trying for 9 cycles this will be our 10th. I had a tarot reading done and I asked when I would get by BFP and it said around or close to the 9-10 June which is nowhere near my AF due dates!!!But alot of the stuff she said made sense but that could be me just looking in to it too much!Clutching at straws now!!


----------



## Minimin

Welcome Jessiebell! Hope your stay is short and sweet in the nicest possible way!


----------



## moggymay

Min - I see a line on the right but not on the left but that goes with common sense that you dont see at 12dpo, defo test tomorrow at 14dpo, will be stalking to see the results :hug:

Sam - congrats again hon! What to do with the lucky beans though? :hugs:

This thread is defo luckiest on weds/thurs/fri. Who is next to test, Im getting excited! :loopy:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Hi!!! I finally get to join this thread, I just got my CBFM today!! So excited!!! :dust: to everyone!


----------



## urchin

SAM!!!!!!!!!! That's fantatic news, I am soooo happy for you hon :D
that's the best news I've had all day

Minimin - hoping the next few days bring you darker lines ..... keep us posted!

I'm still soldiering on with my eeeevil period - dontcha just love em!


----------



## Babymaker6482

Thanks for all the helpful info!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: I'm SOOOOO excited to see those and your ticker, Sam!!! :hugs: I wish I could give you a proper squeeze in person, love! A MILLION, BILLION, TRILLION CONGRATS! :happydance:

thanks sweetie lol, i know i can't believe it myself yet, i have to go to hospital tomorrow for a scan as i am such high risk, this is all back to weekly scans and weekly consultant appointments and all my other ones now too lol,
to be honest i dont think they will even see anything but they want to see if its where it should be and not in my tube, here's hoping everything is as it should be!! you best hurry up now and get yours so we can all be bump buddies!! worried though as i will be under the same doctor that is responsible for LM's death and the problem is she is the only one i can see unless i travel like 3 hours each way every time and it will be weekly too so not sure what to do, we are frantically seeing if we can move in the next few weeks lol


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> SAM!!!!!!!!!! That's fantatic news, I am soooo happy for you hon :D
> that's the best news I've had all day
> 
> Minimin - hoping the next few days bring you darker lines ..... keep us posted!
> 
> I'm still soldiering on with my eeeevil period - dontcha just love em!

thanks hun, i am still in shock lol, hey did you get my message about my emails being returned, can you resend me your address hun please, thanks,sorry to hear the witch still has her claws in you, xx


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - I do hope everything looks great tomorrow! I have a feeling it will be just perfect! :hugs: I also am keeping everything crossed that you can move and get out from under that awful doctor! :) I'll be trying my damnedest to get a quick BFP to be your bump buddy!!!

Yes, girls. It's true! I tested at 5dpo! :rofl: But, there's a story behind it!!! There was a group of us who were all taking our turn testing too early in order to occupy ourselves! I'll make it up to you by posting a pic of the test I shouldn't have taken. I don't think the shadowy thing photographed very well at all! Although, now that's its dry... the shadowy thing is impossible to miss! :shock: Photo of hard to miss shadowy thing now that its dried has been added for your viewing pleasure!

Edit: I will add the disclaimer here too! I KNOW the test is NOT positive! Just having a bit of fun! LOL
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 18









3.jpg
File size: 29.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## scorpiodragon

WOW WOW WOW!!! CONGRATS Sam!! I am so very pleased for you!! How exciting this is the greatest news!! :happydance:
Min, I totally see a line on the right IC!! FX'd for you!!
So excited for everyone else who will be testing soon!! I will be stalking!! :haha:


----------



## bw9522

cd 13 yet another high :sex: cd 8, 10, 12


----------



## Tulip

Sam, you are quite simply amazing :hugs: Good luck hun.

Min - I also see the line on the right, congratulations and sticky :dust: 

I've had another rise this morning, so am off to trawl the chart gallery :D


----------



## tortoise

Min update please!!


----------



## Tulip

tortoise said:


> Min update please!!

I see her temp's going back up :happydance:
Test result Min?


----------



## urchin

OMG MEGG! I can _almost_ see your non existant shadowy line :D


----------



## tortoise

She's entered her temp but hasn't updated us. Come on!


----------



## Minimin

Hey guys! Boots cheapy!!
and IC attached:


----------



## Minimin

Ok so def a line on the Boots brand- very faint so now I need this lil one to make it darker. I know I should be jumping for joy but just want to cry as I wanted a dark line- this could still "unstick"...


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies so i tested this morning again and also put yesterdays next to it for comparison,..........what do you think???

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68327&thumb=1&d=1268381377

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68328&thumb=1&d=1268381481

https://www.babyandbump.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=68330&thumb=1&d=1268381555

did i gets my brand new shiny BFP??


----------



## Minimin

HW- definitely darker and I would say a shiny new BFP babe!!! yah!!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Ok so def a line on the Boots brand- very faint so now I need this lil one to make it darker. I know I should be jumping for joy but just want to cry as I wanted a dark line- this could still "unstick"...

sweetie look at my lines from wednesday, then thursday and then today...my lines got darker and thicker and i am so sure thats what is happening here hun i will say cautiously at the risk of being shot that i think we have a BFP here!! well done hun!!!


----------



## Tulip

Shiny shiny Hedge! Your determination has paid off :happydance: :happydance:

Min, I have a good feeling for you mate - stick beany stick! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Leilani

Oh it's all so exciting see this rush of BFP's - I'm stoked for all of you, congrats and hugs and :dust: all round.

AFM back to CD3 - feeling quite down-hearted about my chances, as we now have a hard-copy of DH's SA result. So back in December DH's GP rang and said there was nothing to be concerned about yet as it's early days, I beg to differ. The slip from the lab said "a few motile and non-motile spermatozoa were seen" and then went on to say "too few spermatozoa for enumeration". Now, I'm not a doctor, but how the hell can that be interpreted as nothing to worry about? DH is upset by the result, as am I but I am also thoroughly p1ssed off with his GP for not being up-front with my DH. I knew we shoudln't trust a male GP who is in his late 40s and doesn't have kids of his own through choice. DH has been taking Maca and more recently menevit to boost his sperm numbers, so it will be interesting to see if they have made a difference.

Anyway - back to all the BFP celebrations. I have everything crossed for stickyness.


----------



## Tulip

Sorry to hear that Leilani :( Is there a plan you can formulate to make the most of his 'good' swimmers? Are they going to do a recount on a new sample? It seems that it's possible to have an off sample and another one could give better results x


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I am too scared to believe. Hope your right tulip!
Hedgewitch- I am loving your lines!! So pleased and chuffed for you honey! You deserve this soooo much :hugs:

I will probably poas all over the place now! LMAO- but docs will give me more info and I wont be settled really until 12wk scan- but as they say- 1 day at a time..Feel like bursting into tears- hope thats the hormones!


----------



## Leilani

Tulip said:

> Sorry to hear that Leilani Is there a plan you can formulate to make the most of his 'good' swimmers? Are they going to do a recount on a new sample? It seems that it's possible to have an off sample and another one could give better results x

DH doesn't want to go and see his GP - funnily enough he's gone right off him. My GP has referred us to a fertility specialist (based purely on my age), so hopefully we should get an appointment through soon, and I'm sure they'll re-test. We're just going to keep on keeping on til then! I'm not totally dispondant yet, as he does at least have some swimmers!


----------



## Tomo

Oh Leilani! Sorry that your doctor is so crap. Can you change doctors and ask to speak to someone else about this? But remember that SA results can vary greatly from month to month and so this sample might have just been a bit off. They should call him back from another sample 3 months from the last one. Big :hugs: for you! 

I'm still waiting on Mr Tomo's SA results, it's been over 10 days now (how long they said it would take) Trying not to think the worst, but it's not easy...

Hedge- Those lines are wonderful! Hope you also get to see a different doctor to see you through this pregnancy.

Min- As I've said before on here, I'm rubbish at seeing these blurry lines. When everyone is saying "Congratulations!" in the pregnancy gallery, I'm sat there thinking " I don't see it?" But think there could be something there?!!...


----------



## moggymay

Congrats Min - definitely a bean in there! :dust: and some of SD's wallpaper sarnies in order methinks!

Sam - yup you are up the duff hon, no disputing todays lines. Stop poas and ENJOY it! If any of us have been through a tough time to get this far it is you! :hug:

Okay so who is testing weds/thurs/fri next week....?


----------



## moggymay

OMG Tulip - you are the third triphasic chart have seen amongst the wonders this month....fingers crossed hon, 14dpo is monday which was a weds/thurs/fri in 2007 when Mogster was born...:dust:


----------



## Tulip

moggymay said:


> OMG Tulip - you are the third triphasic chart have seen amongst the wonders this month....fingers crossed hon, 14dpo is monday which was a weds/thurs/fri in 2007 when Mogster was born...:dust:

LMFAO :rofl: cheers mate! As it's Friday I did my Wonders duty and POAS and may have got something, but it's not showing well - pics in my journal. I might have to buy a camera this weekend specifically for taking photos of HPTs, the biatchphone is CRAP!!


----------



## hedgewitch

minimin said:


> thanks ladies- i am too scared to believe. Hope your right tulip!
> Hedgewitch- i am loving your lines!! So pleased and chuffed for you honey! You deserve this soooo much :hugs:
> 
> I will probably poas all over the place now! Lmao- but docs will give me more info and i wont be settled really until 12wk scan- but as they say- 1 day at a time..feel like bursting into tears- hope thats the hormones!

yey for hormones!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Congrats Min - definitely a bean in there! :dust: and some of SD's wallpaper sarnies in order methinks!
> 
> Sam - yup you are up the duff hon, no disputing todays lines. Stop poas and ENJOY it! If any of us have been through a tough time to get this far it is you! :hug:
> 
> Okay so who is testing weds/thurs/fri next week....?

Thanks hun, just remember i want some of those PASTE BUTTIES too lol!! got the hospital in an hour or so, so feeling very nervous indeed although i doubt they will see anything, just like Fran i will be backward and forward, wonder if she has heard the good news of our BFP's yet, 
how did your trip to the safari park with Mogster go? did you have a picnic and stuff?
how are you and bump feeling today?


----------



## tortoise

I think this calls for a yabbadabbadoo! I can even see the lines on my phone and I can't wait to look at the large versions once I get to work. Nice one to both of you. Min- by all means be cautious but be a little bit happy too xx


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> LMFAO :rofl: cheers mate! As it's Friday I did my Wonders duty and POAS and may have got something, but it's not showing well - pics in my journal. I might have to buy a camera this weekend specifically for taking photos of HPTs, the biatchphone is CRAP!!

OMG i am on my way to see now!!!!


----------



## tortoise

Now off to re stalk tulip's journal!


----------



## Tulip

hedgewitch said:


> Tulip said:
> 
> 
> LMFAO :rofl: cheers mate! As it's Friday I did my Wonders duty and POAS and may have got something, but it's not showing well - pics in my journal. I might have to buy a camera this weekend specifically for taking photos of HPTs, the biatchphone is CRAP!!
> 
> OMG i am on my way to see now!!!!Click to expand...

Honestly, I wouldn't bother :rofl:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

HOLY SHIT DUDES, YOU'RE PREGNANT!

That is BRILLIANT news. Minimin - your chart was so, so perfect - you are so very definitely pregnant. Over the bloody MOON for you! WOOT! WOOT!

Hedge - that is a BIG FAT BFP RIGHT THERE. Baby in your belly! BRILLIANT!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip - I am LOVING your chart. Temp is higher than normal for 11DPO and still rising!

I reckon we're on for the hat-trick.


----------



## moggymay

i see something on the first pic Tulip but the other slants hurt my eyes :cry: looking good though and who is to say if mondays are the new weds/thurs/fri....?

Sam Woburn was FAB!!!! Bump enjoyed it too cos was wriggling lots, esp when we saw the tigers - one walked right up to the window, mogsters face was a treat - he was THRILLED!!!! Added bonus is that cos the lion enclosure is being redone we only saw the lions in their house so we got a FREE revisit anytime before end of May :happydance:

This weekend is gonna be the best!!! :bfp: this week and a test to stalk monday AM :dance:


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Thanks ladies- I am too scared to believe. Hope your right tulip!
> Hedgewitch- I am loving your lines!! So pleased and chuffed for you honey! You deserve this soooo much :hugs:
> 
> I will probably poas all over the place now! LMAO- but docs will give me more info and I wont be settled really until 12wk scan- but as they say- 1 day at a time..Feel like bursting into tears- hope thats the hormones!

ok hun listen i do understand why you are cautious but can i just say this, 
when Lilly-Maye died and i left that hospital empty handed i realised a lot of things, one of them was that all the way through her pregnancy i had been on edge, didn't buy a stitch for the baby till after 26weeks so not to temp fate, didn't do anything, didn't go out incase my pregnancy "fell out" lmao, didn't allow myself to enjoy it at all, so when she died i felt that i had somehow missed out on that side of things too, it made no difference, she still died, i wasn't meant to have her and an earth bound baby, this time crazy as it sounds i am going into this with the throw all caution to the wind attitude, I WILL enjoy this pregnancy, every minute of it,
i know that i have lost 18 babies up to now and each time i have been pregnant i have worried all the way through and driven myself crazy but you know what, i still lost my angels, it made no difference so why not say fuck it and actually enjoy every moment for aslong as we are blessed to have this little life inside of us. of course you will always have those niggles but why deprive yourself of something so wonderful? i may lose this baby too but i will enjoy this pregnancy while i have it so i think you should do the same sweetie!! sorry if i spoke out of turn!!


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Fran you are into month 3 nearly! Get a ticker with boxes PURLEASE :dance:


----------



## Tulip

Well said Sammo - savour EVERY SINGLE SECOND, the pair of you. I demand it! You're both pregnant! It's fantastic! xx


----------



## moggymay

Sam I can say nothing except :thumbup: and :hug: you are one special lady!


----------



## KimmyB

Min congratulations :wohoo: stick little beanie stick!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Sue Dunhym said:


> HOLY SHIT DUDES, YOU'RE PREGNANT!
> 
> That is BRILLIANT news. Minimin - your chart was so, so perfect - you are so very definitely pregnant. Over the bloody MOON for you! WOOT! WOOT!
> 
> Hedge - that is a BIG FAT BFP RIGHT THERE. Baby in your belly! BRILLIANT!

thanks hun, seems you started a trend hun lol


----------



## KimmyB

PS. Well said Sam, I love your attitude towards this pregnancy, good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

moggymay said:


> Sam I can say nothing except :thumbup: and :hug: you are one special lady!

awww shucks lol, i am not special at all i just think that most of us gals have suffered our share if not more of terrible sadness in our lives, we have been given something to be soooooooooooooo happy about and i for one am not letting it go by without enjoying it, i understand more than most how difficult it can be to relax and enjoy it but i made mistakes when i was pg with LM and i will not do it again, we cannot depend on fate to be on our side, but we should relish it all while we have it. life can be very cruel but it can aslo be very very special and wonderful, you need to grasp it while you can and make it yours!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

KimmyB said:


> PS. Well said Sam, I love your attitude towards this pregnancy, good luck hun :hugs:

thanks hun, what will be will be!! i hope that its your turn soon sweetie, 
i know i have sat here watching so many of you gals get your BFP and even though i love you all i am human and was jealous of all of you lol, now its my turn too, for how long i don't know but i am so very honoured to have you all share this special time with me, thanks girls!! even though some of you have still not got yours yet you are all still there sending well wishes and messages of encouragement and joy, i am so very lucky to have met you all


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> Honestly, I wouldn't bother :rofl:

i seen it!!!! you will be joining us!!!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

you want to hear something really daft? i have no idea what i am meant to do now lol, BnB wise i mean, i hear about bump buddies and stuff but no idea what i am meant to do or if i will be evicted from here.............


----------



## Tulip

As Mogs and Scorps will tell you, you won't get evicted from here! I left this thread at about 6 weeks because I felt I was rubbing peoples faces in my ticker but missed everyone so much and really regret that I left. It has been great having the preggos around this last few months, so don't go anywhere! When you're ready to hit either First Tri or (even better) Pregnant after loss, you will naturally find yourself a bump bud - hell, you've got a readymade one in Min!

The only rules is if you had a TTC journal, you have to close it when you reach 12 weeks xx


----------



## Truffleax

Hey girls I am soooooooooo happy for the lot of you! :) me and OH are BDing this week to try and catch me eggy I thought I would ovulate yesterday but did me test internet cheapo ov test but not yet (I have to wait til next month to use my CBFM) tho I have pains down there! whats weird is the pains are really similer to last time I was preg but im thinking they must just be ov pains right? we BD'd monday and I forgot to do a test on that day I think so I wonder if I've missed the LH surge? or you know the pains might just be ovulation and im just being really really hopeful lol but I don't usually notice ovulation pains like this anyway just typing whats occurring in my mind lol............


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi girls!! 

Hedge, BandB wise - just move to the pregnancy , first trimester forum! theres loads of lovely girls there some of whom you'll recognise from this forum anyway u know?? 

A couple of girls have emailed me privately asking me to be their buddy which is cute..nice to chat in private & been sending long emails already which is lovely...really supportive & good to know people are feeling as anxious as you!

There's also a november thread as you'll be due then i assume so pop in & say hi!!

I'll still always pop in to this TTC CBFM thread & say hi..... CBFM is what worked for me afterall so cant advocate it enough xxx


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! That was a ton to catch up on!!!

Min - I CAN SEE IT! Its not even hard to see! CONGRATS! :wohoo!: That's fab, honey!!! :hugs:

Sam - OMG @ your new line! :happydance: I would say you gots your shiny new BFP alright!!! :hugs:

Nik - I saw 1, 3, & 4 in your journal! I can't wait to see an all out BFP posted from you! Its coming! I know it is!

Truffleax - Hoping they're ov pains! FX'd for you!

AFM... temp is higher again today... its a bit nuts actually! Not sure what to think!!! Hoping to join this line of BFPs!


----------



## Truffleax

Good Luck Megg!!!! FX'd for you!!! :D xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Good luck Megg!!!!!!!


----------



## GossipGirly

babydreams if i pick up the courage to test tomorrow and its bfp we will be same days pregnant i just had a look at a ticker lol.

Congrats Hedge :) so hapy for you, you really deserve it its definatly your turn now xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Wow wow and wow, theres a bfp rush goin on atm for sure! I love it! 

Congratulations ladies! 

I'm still on a low readin CD16 pffffffffffft!


----------



## fairygirl

I've been line stalking, 
Hedge, that is a fabulous line.
Min, I see the IC and the bottom one.
March has been a good month so far :p


----------



## Minimin

Thanks fairy girl- You dont wnt to know the amount of times I have gone to check those sticks again and again! I line them up this way and then the other :(
Weird cramps again- not AF but like a stitch :shrug: I'm off to pray and breathe and meditate!


----------



## Truffleax

Oooo I had stitchy pains the first time I was pregnant FX'd Min xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

i actually wrote on a thread last week on period cramps asking if girls had had a constant stitch for a few days before their AF.....

In retrospect ot was definitely a symptom of mine so good luck!! still have this stitchy feeling now so fingers crossed for you too babes!



Minimin said:


> Thanks fairy girl- You dont wnt to know the amount of times I have gone to check those sticks again and again! I line them up this way and then the other :(
> Weird cramps again- not AF but like a stitch :shrug: I'm off to pray and breathe and meditate!


----------



## fairygirl

I had a constant stitch, of trapped wind!


----------



## Megg33k

I wish I knew what exactly "like a stitch" meant... I had something that I thought might have counted as that feeling the other day... but I'm not sure what it means... so not sure how I thought it might be what I felt! LOL It was like a weird crampy pain directly across from my belly button but in my side... my left side, to be exact! Anyone?


----------



## Minimin

Thanks ladies- I hope it is a promising sign and not anything else!
Weird stitchy feel though hey? If I am standing up I feel it more....


----------



## Babydreams321

fairygirl said:


> I had a constant stitch, of trapped wind!

:laugh2: ME TOO!! HAHA!


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> I wish I knew what exactly "like a stitch" meant... I had something that I thought might have counted as that feeling the other day... but I'm not sure what it means... so not sure how I thought it might be what I felt! LOL It was like a weird crampy pain directly across from my belly button but in my side... my left side, to be exact! Anyone?


everyone is different megg! so fingers crossed still -ive had cramps & a stitch for about a week now!xx to be honest my signs were all pre menstrual symptoms ( well the maj. anyway ) which can be really confusing so dont give up yet!! eeeeek!!x


----------



## Sue Dunhym

I done a new thread for you newbies in First Tri :D

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/292010-cbfm-thread-graduates.html


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Oh but don't worry those who haven't quite made it yet, not abandoning you! I still check in here every day.


----------



## Megg33k

sue dunhym said:


> i done a new thread for you newbies in first tri :d
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-first-trimester/292010-cbfm-thread-graduates.html

Do want!


----------



## Tulip

I want I want I want!

Have been holding pee for 4 hours now. When can I test?


----------



## tortoise

Now!!


----------



## Minimin

:test: :test: :test: :test: :test: :test:


----------



## Tulip

What you mean like this?
 



Attached Files:







P3120015.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 23


----------



## Minimin

Just like that missy!! nicely done honey!!! :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin: :yipee: :wohoo: :headspin:

Another party today then ladies?


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello

This thread is Massive so sorry if it already been asked. Turned on my CBFM today so which day can I expect it to tell me to go pee!!


----------



## Tulip

Hi Jessie welcome to the madhouse, excuse all the running-around-screaming but we're on a bit of a BFP roll!

Did you set it to today as CD1? Is it brand new or previously used? If it's brand new OR you've reset it correctly then it'll ask you to POAS on CD6. Excitement!


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Tulip!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Tulip said:


> What you mean like this?

OMG! OMG! OMG! :wohoo: :hugs: :happydance: CONGRATS!


----------



## Tulip

I expect to see the same from you in five days, Megan *looks stern*


----------



## scorpiodragon

WOW This month is fantastic!!!! All these BFP's - Who is next to test??!


----------



## KimmyB

Holy Moley! Tulip aswell!! Yey! Congratulations hun, so so happy for you!! This has gota be some kind of BFP record?!


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Tulip said:


> Hi Jessie welcome to the madhouse, excuse all the running-around-screaming but we're on a bit of a BFP roll!
> 
> Did you set it to today as CD1? Is it brand new or previously used? If it's brand new OR you've reset it correctly then it'll ask you to POAS on CD6. Excitement!

Congrats on your BFP! yes it all brand new and set it to CD1 this morning. Wow I thought it would be later than that as with OPK's it normally tells you to start on CD 11


----------



## Tulip

Thank you!

Yep the monitor will ask for sticks earlier because it wants to get used to your Oestrogen levels before they peak (when it'll give you a High reading) which will then trigger the LH surge for your peak :)

And don't panic if you get lots of Highs and perhaps even no Peaks in your first cycle - it's just getting used to you.


----------



## Babydreams321

Congrats TULIP!!!!!!!!!! eeek!!!

There was a lot of love going round in february :winkwink:


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Tulip said:


> What you mean like this?

THAT IS TOTALLY A MASSIVE POSITIVE.

I told you so!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keepsmiling

hello sorry to interupt but im new to this site and im abit unsure on how to use it, im ttc with pcos n just had af so nt preg this month, but hey theres always next month, n congrats to all the preggy ladies. lots this month xx


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats Tulip xxx lovely lines xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Oh my f***ing god!​

:happydance:CONGRATULATIONS MIN, HEDGE AND TULIP!:happydance:​

I want to play BFPs!​


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Lamb- surreal to say the least. How are you hun? Havent seen you in a bit.


----------



## nikki-lou25

WOW again! 

Tulip CONGRATULATIONS! 

This is a great month for BFPs - well done ladies :dance: :dance:


----------



## hedgewitch

evening ladies, how are we all tonight? i have spent the last few hours crying lol and then went and crawled into my bed! i hope they are wrong
feel like shit!!


----------



## Tulip

We have established one thing about your docs: they are ALWAYS wrong. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> We have established one thing about your docs: they are ALWAYS wrong. :hugs:

https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
so very true lol


----------



## truly_blessed

OMG huge congratulation Tulip x


----------



## Minimin

Sorry Sam-I think I may have missed your post- whats happened hun. Sending you lots of :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Sorry Sam-I think I may have missed your post- whats happened hun. Sending you lots of :hugs:

Hey hun, i went to the hospital this morning and they took my bloods, they said i should be at least at 600, so this afternoon they rang me back saying i will most likely miscarry in the next few days as my levels were only 96 however i am only just pregnant so i think thye have it wrong


----------



## hedgewitch

ok so need some advice here
i am on cd27 today i am now 15dpo so 3 weeks and 6days pg yeah and everywhere i look i find that i am ok with a level of 96
https://babymed.com/FAQ/Content.aspx?14374

can you guys take a look please as i am sure they are wrong


----------



## Minimin

thats a crock of SHITE!- You are within the normal range totally! What are they on??? Are you going to get another blood test done on Monday- the only way they can tell the pregnancy is failing is by looking at the rising rate (should double every 48-72 hours) the actual number is not indicative of anything. My MC in Jan I had two bloods done and thats how they knew! What a bunch of idiots- I think you should see if you can get to another hospital as these guys seem to not know their arse from their elbow- grrhhhh


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> thats a crock of SHITE!- You are within the normal range totally! What are they on??? Are you going to get another blood test done on Monday- the only way they can tell the pregnancy is failing is by looking at the rising rate (should double every 48-72 hours) the actual number is not indicative of anything. My MC in Jan I had two bloods done and thats how they knew! What a bunch of idiots- I think you should see if you can get to another hospital as these guys seem to not know their arse from their elbow- grrhhhh

WELL SAID MINIMIN https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_68.gif

lol i agree with you hun i mean everywhere i look i find it saying i shouldn't be anywhere near 600 at this stage, infact anywhere near 300 so i don't understand how on earth she has come up with that level??
so far as i am concerned i am pregnant and (please excuse my french) fuck 'em!! i proved them wrong with LM, when they said i wouldn't get pregnant again and when they said i was going through the menopause and i will do it again! you watch when i go back on Sunday it will have increased, if it hasn't then i know it wasn't meant to be.
i'm still scared though lol


----------



## hedgewitch

i am awake cos i just can't sleep too anxious but i have come up with a theory. https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/23/23_33_8.gifok so i think what could have happened is this when i rang up the hospital i had only just got a positive test that morning on a digital, i had been having positive tests for a day or so if you remember but they were very faint yeah well when the nurse asked me today when i got a positive test, i said two days ago, well 3 if you count the really faint one, so then she asked me what date i ovulated so i told her it was cd 12, so what if she thought that when i got the positive test i was like 4 weeks that day ie cd28 (which in reality was cd26) and then has subtracted that so 28-12= 18 dpo. so now look at the levels for that range 
https://www.conceivingconcepts.com/learning/articles/hcg_ranges.html

so i am infact only today (saturday) 16dpo so obviously my levels would be lower 
lol sorry girls just had that thought and got all excited hehe


----------



## Tulip

TheY definitely have it wrong sambo. Keep fighting, missus x


----------



## GossipGirly

bfp for me girls first time i used the moniter since b4 xmas :D xx


----------



## Tulip

GossipGirly said:


> bfp for me girls first time i used the moniter since b4 xmas :D xx

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! This is quite simply an amazing run of form, congratulations!
We should *so* write to Clearblue :rofl:


----------



## GossipGirly

I know it was def the moniter i hope it stick im so worried xx


----------



## Tulip

YOU'RE worried? You're 20 dpo, look at my frickin ticker!!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Gossipgirly!! Lets all pray for out beans to be sticky!

Sam- I think they havent a clue about where you are up stage, wise nor what normal levels should be. Perhaps several print outs- perferable different sites to show the "normal" range- I am not sure if NHS has their own range guideline- I did a quick google but didnt see anything. Shame you have to tell the incompetent fools how to do their job. I would also consider telling authorities about the crap they keep trying to feed you. It is appauling they way they have treated not just you but your family. They shouldnt be allowed to continue.
are you getting more bloods done tomorrow hun? How are you feeling otherwise? Any symptoms?
Ok.. Rant over.

How are you Tulip? More niggly stitch like pains last night but I always feel better when I lay down. Sleep was nice until DH came home drunk from the pub and proceeded to wake me at least three times :evil:

BBT this morning was originially taken at around 6.20am this morning it was 36.36 or that range- I was like...er no!!!!!!!I switched it off and re-tested after 10 minutes snoozing to give me 36.68 which is more like what I had yesterday. Not sure if the first was a real reading- it didnt stay in my mouth for long before it beeped so I am counting it as an error though I am afraid of what it could mean. :shrug:


----------



## Tulip

This morning min, I am mostly enjoying shooting pains up me hoohaa, which is reassuring. No further symptoms apart from RAGING CONSTANT HUNGER.

I agree that the first temp was an error, it won't have had time to reach a stable temp :thumbup:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Tulip :hugs:

Ohh shooting pains up hoohaa are the same as the pain I had yesterday too! And hunger.. tell me about it.. about to chew down on me own arm!


----------



## KimmyB

Min try not to panic hun (easy for me to say I know!) But I'm sure that BBT means jack shit! Just think of all the different variable that can change a BBT, I'd take it with a pinch of salt hun :hugs:

Sam I can't believe what I've just read :grr: How f*cking incompetent! Like min said there is no way they can tell anything from 1 set of bloods, have to check again in 48hrs to see if they're doubling correctly. Goddamnit that makes me so mad! Good luck hun :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

Thanks KimmyB :hugs:

hows your marathon going- hope you got lots in :winkwink:


----------



## KimmyB

Well we went for the every other day approach then every peak and the following high! So I'm on abit of a break now seeing as I'm going away for the weekend. According to FF I'm 7dpo today so fingers crossed we did enough but I'm not feeling anything either way yet!


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! WTF is in the water?!?! Can I have some?!?!?! :rofl: PLEASE?!

GossipGirly - CONGRATS! :hugs: That's wonderful news, sweetie!!! :happydance:

Sam - I think your theory holds water, for sure! :hugs: Definitely looks like you're right on target. And, I imagine that exactly what you suspect happened is what happened! :D



Tulip said:


> I expect to see the same from you in five days, Megan *looks stern*

Holy bejeezus! You called me Megan! You must be fuckin' serious! :shock: Yes, ma'am! I'll try and suffer through getting a BFP to satisfy you!



Tulip said:


> This morning min, I am mostly enjoying shooting pains up me hoohaa, which is reassuring. No further symptoms apart from RAGING CONSTANT HUNGER.
> 
> I agree that the first temp was an error, it won't have had time to reach a stable temp :thumbup:

Shooting pains up the hoohaa... CHECK!

RAGING HUNGER... CHECK! (but only as of this morning... yesterday was the opposite!?!?)


----------



## nikki-lou25

hedge - Hospitals over here are quite shit (to put it bluntly) with HCG bloods. I got told I was going to miscarry my DD as the numbers hadn't doubled (by a consultant!) and it wasn't until I asked on FF people were telling me that the rate HCG doubles slows as you get a few weeks in. Hope the next bloods are just fine and they are wrong wrong wrong again! 

Megg - Are you going to be our next grad?? Keeping all crossed for you! 

I'm still low so nothing exciting. My lazy ovaries need a shake up...debating going to the doc but doubt they'll do anything constructive? Any experiences? I don't think ov'in 21+ days into a cycle is a good thing from what I've read on the dreaded google. 
I started temping yesterday, not that I expect it will be much use this cycle as I started late...but feel like getting back in the habit :)


----------



## Minimin

Sounds liek you have done enough KimmyB- I didnt feel anything the first few days and felt rather disheartened as I thought we had not :sex: enough as we were away visiting friends on the last peak and high- and they are the important ones! 

Hedge- I agree with Nikkie-lou- the NHS are shite and dont know anything. I have to tell them what I want to do when I go to see the nurse- this time I have skipped her and gone to the docs straight and hopefully be referred to the EPU on Monday- they seem somewhat better at monitoring me :)


----------



## nikki-lou25

Minimin said:


> Sounds liek you have done enough KimmyB- I didnt feel anything the first few days and felt rather disheartened as I thought we had not :sex: enough as we were away visiting friends on *the last peak and high- and they are the important ones! *

Is that so?? :shrug: I stop the BDin on 1st peak/+OPK :dohh: Must try harder if/when the egg finally arrives! 
My hubby is hard work to get in the sack when he's been at work though as his day starts at 5:30 and ends 7pm :sleep: so I leave him be after BD'in on a peak or positive day! :nope:


----------



## GossipGirly

iv gone the other way iv got no appetite im hungry just dont fancy anything x


----------



## Megg33k

nikki-lou25 said:


> Megg - Are you going to be our next grad?? Keeping all crossed for you!
> 
> I'm still low so nothing exciting. My lazy ovaries need a shake up...debating going to the doc but doubt they'll do anything constructive? Any experiences? I don't think ov'in 21+ days into a cycle is a good thing from what I've read on the dreaded google.
> I started temping yesterday, not that I expect it will be much use this cycle as I started late...but feel like getting back in the habit :)

Oh how I hope! :hugs: Stop reading google, honey! lol

I keep flashing back and forth from "OMG! OMG! OMG! :happydance: Good things happening to wonderful people!" to "OMG! OMG! OMG! :cry: What if they all leave me behind... waiting... hoping... failing?!:!"

Its not fun in my head some days! Please take me with you! Calling all psychics? Just tell me it's coming my way this cycle? :wacko:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I aint no psychic but I'm gonna chuck a wheelbarrow full of babydust at ya! 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: therell be plenty more of that this week too for your daily dusting lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Nikki! I certainly won't turn it down! LOL


----------



## tortoise

Hey morning gals. Congrats KimmyB and once more to the other PG ladies.
Those of you in the 2WW or pre-ov - let's keep up our PMA! We'll get there...

Tomo/Megg - I may have to renege on Wednesday testing. I'll only be 9DPO then so I may wait till Friday....


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHH! This is quite simply an amazing run of form, congratulations!
> We should *so* write to Clearblue :rofl:

thats a great idea hun, i vote we do too!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Congrats Gossipgirly!! Lets all pray for out beans to be sticky!
> 
> Sam- I think they havent a clue about where you are up stage, wise nor what normal levels should be. Perhaps several print outs- perferable different sites to show the "normal" range- I am not sure if NHS has their own range guideline- I did a quick google but didnt see anything. Shame you have to tell the incompetent fools how to do their job. I would also consider telling authorities about the crap they keep trying to feed you. It is appauling they way they have treated not just you but your family. They shouldnt be allowed to continue.
> are you getting more bloods done tomorrow hun? How are you feeling otherwise? Any symptoms?
> Ok.. Rant over.

hey hun, how are you today? how you feeling?
i agree with you completely hun, i do actually have an appointment with the advocate tomorrow, i am complaining about the health authority or rather the hospital and doctors after LM was born and of course LM's death, i am also in a bit of a predicament as this is the only hospital i can attend, the next nearest is well over a two hour drive away and i will be needing to attend twice a week, so i am having to be at the same hospital where she died, i actually found out i was pregnant at the hospital the other day as i tested there lol, which to me is a good sign, i was at the same place where i suffered such a devastating life changing moment when i got the good news, i was also scanned yesterday in the same room as i was in when i was told LM was dead that day and where they gave me the medication to induce my labour, was the same room where i was having my bloods done yesterday also, so a very strange day all round but there is no other option for me as she is the only consultant.
so yeah i am back there tomorrow for more bloods then i will get the results tomorrow afternoon where we here on BnB shall once again prove the wonderful doctors here wrong!! there is a reason the word "wonder" is in clearblue wonders graduate!!
and...............i got sore boobs today YEEEEHHHAAAAAWWWW!!!!!!!





Minimin said:


> BBT this morning was originially taken at around 6.20am this morning it was 36.36 or that range- I was like...er no!!!!!!!I switched it off and re-tested after 10 minutes snoozing to give me 36.68 which is more like what I had yesterday. Not sure if the first was a real reading- it didnt stay in my mouth for long before it beeped so I am counting it as an error though I am afraid of what it could mean. :shrug:

i agree with Tulip!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Tulip said:


> This morning min, I am mostly enjoying shooting pains up me hoohaa, which is reassuring. No further symptoms apart from RAGING CONSTANT HUNGER.
> 
> I agree that the first temp was an error, it won't have had time to reach a stable temp :thumbup:

i'm getting that, shooting pains i mean, why is it reassuring??? are you crazy woman??? it bloody hurts lmao!!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Is that so?? :shrug: I stop the BDin on 1st peak/+OPK :dohh: Must try harder if/when the egg finally arrives!
> My hubby is hard work to get in the sack when he's been at work though as his day starts at 5:30 and ends 7pm :sleep: so I leave him be after BD'in on a peak or positive day! :nope:

we BD'd every day this cycle lol, what a marathon that was but i spiced it up with some nice underwear and stuff so that matt would be more "receptive" i had to bribe him to behave lol.......what? hey i am perfectly willing to prostitute myself for a BFP https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
and it worked!!!


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Oh how I hope! :hugs: Stop reading google, honey! lol
> 
> I keep flashing back and forth from "OMG! OMG! OMG! :happydance: Good things happening to wonderful people!" to "OMG! OMG! OMG! :cry: What if they all leave me behind... waiting... hoping... failing?!:!"
> 
> Its not fun in my head some days! Please take me with you! Calling all psychics? Just tell me it's coming my way this cycle? :wacko:

we'll never leave ya behind hun, you are a bonefide member of clearblue wonders and also hedgewitch fertility spells so that means we are all a team, we stick together, carry each other through this crazyness and never leave a man behind (sounds like this speech should be in a war movie or something, imagine....men stood in trenches, one lay on floor injured, "go without me" he moans, then the camera zooms in on the general, he looks stern but compassionate, "we stick together, carry each other through and never leave a man behind" he says https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
lol don't know whare that came from hehe, long and short of it? we are all a team and i reckon we will all still be in touch years from now, bonds are built up on here with people we may never even meet and thats what makes it more special, a stranger willing to listen, laugh with you and cry with you!! something rarely displayedthese days by people we know intimately. ain't that something


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh how I hope! :hugs: Stop reading google, honey! lol
> 
> I keep flashing back and forth from "OMG! OMG! OMG! :happydance: Good things happening to wonderful people!" to "OMG! OMG! OMG! :cry: What if they all leave me behind... waiting... hoping... failing?!:!"
> 
> Its not fun in my head some days! Please take me with you! Calling all psychics? Just tell me it's coming my way this cycle? :wacko:
> 
> we'll never leave ya behind hun, you are a bonefide member of clearblue wonders and also hedgewitch fertility spells so that means we are all a team, we stick together, carry each other through this crazyness and never leave a man behind (sounds like this speech should be in a war movie or something, imagine....men stood in trenches, one lay on floor injured, "go without me" he moans, then the camera zooms in on the general, he looks stern but compassionate, "we stick together, carry each other through and never leave a man behind" he says https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_12_6.gif
> lol don't know whare that came from hehe, long and short of it? we are all a team and i reckon we will all still be in touch years from now, bonds are built up on here with people we may never even meet and thats what makes it more special, a stranger willing to listen, laugh with you and cry with you!! something rarely displayedthese days by people we know intimately. ain't that somethingClick to expand...

I :rofl: at the vision of the men in trenches getting your speech! But, thank you for that. I sit here :cry: again reading it! My hormones are messing me about something terrible! :growlmad: You're right hough... We do get a special kind of relationship with each other being "strangers" on the internet who have the bond of sharing so much and knowing so much about one another without ever meeting face to face! :hugs: It really, really means a lot to me to have the support of so many lovely ladies! Big love to you all! xx


----------



## fairypop

Ok, well I am totally unsure whether this is true or not. Got a faint line on ebay cheapies last night and this morning, so thought would do the CB digi and it said :bfp: 1-2 weeks - are these ever wrong? I just can't believe it...??


----------



## GossipGirly

fairypop said:


> Ok, well I am totally unsure whether this is true or not. Got a faint line on ebay cheapies last night and this morning, so thought would do the CB digi and it said :BFP: 1-2 weeks - are these ever wrong? I just can't believe it...??

nope congrats ;) so that means u must be about 3 weeks odd preg? when did u ov? welcome to the november crew xxx


----------



## Tulip

Heehee the digis aren't all that sensitive, so they don't lie! Welcome to the November sparkles, come and find the cbfm graduates in first tri. Congratulations!


----------



## fairypop

I think I ovulated on the 27th or 28th Feb.....I still don't believe it. This was on my first cycle trying and first cycle with CBDM so I just soooo wasn't expecting it. I am never that lucky!


----------



## GossipGirly

you defo are hun xxx


----------



## fairypop

I'm going to buy more tests later.....I will then take some piccies.


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Fairypop! :hugs: Believe it, honey! xx


----------



## hedgewitch

morning girls, nerves have kicked in!!!! got that horrible flip flop feeling in my tummy AAARRRGGGGHHHH!!! why can't they just give you the results straight away? well just finishing my coffee and then i am heading to the hospital, please pray to anyone you think can help, God, the bin man, errmm George Clooney! all help greatfully received!!


----------



## Minimin

Good luck HW- I will be checking to see how your doing.

Fairypop- Congrats!

My we are all on a roll!

Well I did another IC and Boots to compare to Fridays lots:

Boots Brand with Fridays on the top and today on the bottom



and the IC which I did from wed-fri and this morning at the bottom



Definitely can see the IC getting darker! :wohoo: :thumbup:

Just waiting to see the Doc tomorrow and I hope she gets my blood work started too-


----------



## Megg33k

Looks great, min! :hugs:


----------



## fairygirl

Congrats Fairypop! 
Hedge, all my thoughts are with you.
Min, looking good.


----------



## Megg33k

I'd really like to join the graduates... Is it Wednesday yet? LOL


----------



## Tulip

Yes? :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Thank you, lovely! I didn't know! I was under the false impression that it was only Sunday!


----------



## Minimin

well I second Tulip- Wednesday it is!!! :test: and come join us :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

I don't have any tests here and FMU, SMU, and TMU are all flushed already! LOL I'm scared it'll be BFN! My shadowy thing has my hopes all up and crazy! :(


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hedge - thinking of you today, hope everything goes ok :hugs:

Minimin - Yay, looking excellent!!! 

Megg - :dust: :dust: :dust: Daily dusting of babydust for yooooou!! 

Nothing exciting to report here CBFMwise. Even dug out last months sticks (eww I know) to compare for something to do :blush: I got a lie in this morning as hubby took Aimee out for a walk! Going over to see MIL soon (she lives across the road lol)


----------



## Minimin

Thanks Nikkie-Lou! I hope your MIL is better than mine- she is a few roads down but I try to avoid her like the plague!

Megg- ah well tomorrow is Monday- which means only a few more days until testing..
Sending you lots of luck! I want you to come join the graduates thread!
Easier said than done- but try not to think about the shadowy thing.... you were testing waaaaaayyyyy early babe.

Just came back from the local newsagents to get Sunday Paper- and I am knackered. had to come up and sit down for a bit...eek
Off to make some lunch
Minimin


----------



## Megg33k

Nikki - Thanks! :)

Min - I'm trying to be patient! I'm just bad at it! LOL If my LP is still only 11 days, then (despite it being way early) I only tested 6 days before AF was due. Its a lot more "way early" for people with a 14 day LP! LOL


----------



## hedgewitch

ok ladies my results on friday were 96 
today they are 293
looks damn fine to me!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Hedge - that seems pretty damn fine to me too! Sounds great infact!


----------



## GossipGirly

yeh hedge :) welldone!! miricles do happen so happy for you xxxx

so is everyone gonna keep there cbfm's or sell them on for other girls to have a go xx


----------



## fairygirl

I'm keeping mine for #2! I do have an unopened ack of sticks and not quite sure what to do with them. I know my SIL will be ttc in Sept but she doesn't seem to want to go down the technical route so maybe I shall sell them or give them away in a few weeks.


----------



## bw9522

cd 16 another high


----------



## babyell

Hi girls, sorry if this has been asked before, but 1 read through to page 14 and couldnt find anything!!

I have gor peak reading on CBFM for 2 days now, is this normal? How many days peak have you girls had?
xxxx


----------



## Tulip

Hi Babyell, you will always get two peaks followed by one high and then lows. All readings after the first peak are automatic x


----------



## samanthab3223

Hi, im hoping to get some advice before i go crazy lol! i had a miscariage on wednesday 3rd march i was 12 weeks pregnant went for my dating scan to find out baby had no heartbeat and had died at 10 weeks. me and my husband were devastated :(. i had a d&c and only bled for 1 day. me and my husband are naughty and wanted to get pregnant again straight away i feel like this is the only way i will get over what has happened to us. i took a clear blue digital test friday 12th to see if my hcg levels were normal and it said pregnant concieved 1-2 weeks ago. i then took a hcg the little strip ones that check the amount of hcg and both of them were negative so im thinking my
hcg levels are normal so im not really sure if i could be pregnant again or if the digital test is just a false positive. plz help :(


----------



## babyell

Hi samantha/tulip sorry for your losses.samantha It could be hcg left from your mc. I had readings for about a week. book in at docs and ask them to do a hpt or blood test, it will put your mind at ease xx

tulip congrats on bfp! Can you give me advice on cbfm? Are they really any good? This is first month of using one. Are you supposed to bd on every high and peak day? This ttc lark is so confusing!! XxX


----------



## KimmyB

Hedge that sounds fanbloodytastic to me! So glad for you hun (stupid doctors!) x


----------



## hedgewitch

cheers girls, still a little nervous though as the nurse started asking me questions about was i feeling any pain or unwell, and if i get ill in the night i should ring them immediately.......what one earth does that mean? so now i am paranoid lol

anyways how are we all doing tonight?


----------



## Minimin

I would take her comment with a pinch of salt Hedgewitch! I am so pleased for you! I hope they are continuing with monitoring you.


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> I would take her comment with a pinch of salt Hedgewitch! I am so pleased for you! I hope they are continuing with monitoring you.

hey Min, how are ya hun? hows the symptoms coming? yeah they are going to have me back in tuesday for another blood test and also a scan but again i don't think they will be able to see anything yet.
call me Sam hun, hedgewitch is a bit of a gobful, plus i know a lot about your feminine bodyworkings and we're not even on a first name basis lol!!
had to go for a snooze this afternoon, Matts orders but i was glad of it lol, feeling very drained at the min.


----------



## Megg33k

Sam - Fan-bloody-tastic!!! Way to show those ignorant fools, sweetie! Such great news to get on Mother's Day!!! :hugs: I'm quite excited! Nevermind her comment about calling if sick... She's a tool!


----------



## Minimin

Megg! you made me laugh!! She is a tool!!

Sam- I am Min :) Glad they are keeping a close eye on you. As I understand it they wont be able to see much on a scan until the HcG level is around 2000- which is about 5-6 weeks. Still they may be able to make out a Gestational Sac and know things are ticking along! I have my fxd. Naps are good- I hope you get lots more in! :)

Few more twinges and cramps today- not too stitch like but there still. I am worried if they disappear as in Jan with my MC I felt my symptoms go by this time. I have extra sore boobs- particularly on the sides near my underarms, Belly is really swollen and I am still eating tons :) I feel as if my uterus area is quite tight/hard as well. But not sure if that is something I am making up! :shrug:

hope you get a good nights sleep. I am not particularly sleepy but my eyes are tired :wacko:


----------



## abstersmum

hi im considering buying a cbfm and was wondering if it is worth the money


----------



## urchin

big congrats to tulip - and a super-relieved sigh for Sam xxx

Looks like it'll soon just be me in here :( *sob*


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> Megg! you made me laugh!! She is a tool!!
> 
> Sam- I am Min :) Glad they are keeping a close eye on you. As I understand it they wont be able to see much on a scan until the HcG level is around 2000- which is about 5-6 weeks. Still they may be able to make out a Gestational Sac and know things are ticking along! I have my fxd. Naps are good- I hope you get lots more in! :)
> 
> Few more twinges and cramps today- not too stitch like but there still. I am worried if they disappear as in Jan with my MC I felt my symptoms go by this time. I have extra sore boobs- particularly on the sides near my underarms, Belly is really swollen and I am still eating tons :) I feel as if my uterus area is quite tight/hard as well. But not sure if that is something I am making up! :shrug:
> 
> hope you get a good nights sleep. I am not particularly sleepy but my eyes are tired :wacko:

i am soooooooooooooooooooooo glad i am not the only one who is bloated and hungry all the time, i eat and eat at the min, thought it was a clomid thing till i found out i was pg, said to matt i am gonna be freakin huge this pregnancy lmao, last one i was only 7stone and i was full tern size by 18weeks so you can imagine how funny i looked, as i was called by matt and the kids i looked like a stick with a knot!!
this time i already feel like a whale, no idea why but i feel huge!! i said to matt i am gonna gain so much weight i can feel it lol, so goodbye to my size 10 figure.....WOOOHOOOO!!!!
and i am also so tired, got old fogey syndrome lol
sleep well Min, have a good night hun,xx


----------



## fairypop

abstersmum said:


> hi im considering buying a cbfm and was wondering if it is worth the money

I would say yes as got a :bfp: today on my first month of use. I know they don't work so quickly for everyone but I was really impressed. There are loads on ebay too so you don't have to pay full price. I got mine from Amazon.

:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

urchin said:


> big congrats to tulip - and a super-relieved sigh for Sam xxx
> 
> Looks like it'll soon just be me in here :( *sob*

cheers hun, nah i'm not going anywhere hun, and even when i get evicted i will still come say hi to everyone providing everything goes ok that is i also have some good eggs a cooking for you for if you need them, will deliver oct so anytime after that hun, they will be lovely ones lol!!
how are you today hun? been to the allotment at all?xx


----------



## hedgewitch

abstersmum said:


> hi im considering buying a cbfm and was wondering if it is worth the money

for me i didn't want to pay a huge amount of money for mine, but i had heard they were a good idea so we payed £54 from amazon for it, was well worth the money, i never got a positive OPK ever but the monitor picked it up every time!!


----------



## hedgewitch

fairypop said:


> I would say yes as got a :bfp: today on my first month of use. I know they don't work so quickly for everyone but I was really impressed. There are loads on ebay too so you don't have to pay full price. I got mine from Amazon.
> 
> :dust:

huge congrats hun, Wow this month has been great for the cbfm users lol, so many BFP's!!


----------



## GossipGirly

I would say get one! well worth the money :) second month using it and first month I forgot to reset it from the previous owner so really it was first xx


----------



## Megg33k

Min - Glad I could give you a laugh! The sensations you described are the ones that I have... so very excited about that! LOL Thanks for sharing! :hugs:

Sam - :rofl: at stick with a knot!

Urchin - :hugs: to you, honey! xx


----------



## HappyDaze

Hi everyone - I haven't been in here for a while, been hanging out in LTTC as didn't want to bother you all with my FS saga. And Wow! I go away for a couple of weeks and suddenly everyone goes and gets up the duff!!! Congrats to you all - wishing you all sticky little beans x

I am now through all the prodding and poking with the FS, bloods done, HSG done, couple of u/s done and SA done. So conclusion is that I have DOR and OH has slightly low motility but I am still o'ving regularly (albeit with short cycles) and she says we're still in with a chance of conceving naturally. We're going to give it another couple of cycles using the CBFM (FS said it was the best thing to have on our side) and then going to go in for IUI if still unsuccessful. 

This is our 6th cycle using the CBFM, got my first high today, expecting peak tomorrow. Of course I'm secretly hoping the HSG flush will work its magic like it did with Fran (surely some good's got to come out of it cos it was a particularly horrible experience!)


----------



## Lamburai1703

CBFM still LOW! Grrrr!

I know this is a "how long is a piece of string" type question, but how many highs to you usually get? The least I have had is 3 and the most is 10. I just want to ovulate before the 24th March! Is that too much to ask??


----------



## Minimin

Not sure Lamb but wanted to send you :hugs: and lots of Peak Vibes :kiss:


----------



## urchin

Morning me Wonders!
I'm just back from the hospital having had my AMH test - but it will be a week before I know anything :(
My life seems to be divided into small chunks of waiting at the minute - anyone else noticed that?


----------



## Tomo

Morning Urch- So know what you mean, it's a waiting game this one...Bloody annoying one at that! I've got everything crossed for you.

Happydaze, That sounds promising? Really hope the HSG does the trick, it seems to have helped quite a few women on here to get their BFPs. 

Well, I'm really not feeling it this month. Stupidly did a stupid, STUPID test this morning, argh!! BFN, of course, why would it be anything else, why?!!! Sorry, I know it's only 10dpo blah, blah. Felt v sorry for myself. We're still waiting for my husbands sperm test results. The doc has now said that it can take 3 weeks! I think I'm really quite worried about it as I found myself having an anxiety dream about it the other night.


----------



## Megg33k

Urchin - All of TTC is small chunks of waiting followed by more small chunks of waiting! :hugs: I know it well!

Tomo - WEDNESDAY! Not MONDAY! :rofl: Bad, Tomo! *slaps your hand*


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Ladies 

Sorry if this is confusing / long winded but..........

I had an early miscarriage in January on the 18th / 19th anyway after that I had my first AF on 25th February so took 5 weeks for that to arrive before that I hadn't had an AF since the end of November. Anyway since losing our little bean it has made me and OH realise how much we really want it so I bought some cheap ovulation tests to try and track the best time to try (I now have a CBFM but can't use this until next month). Anyway I was expecting to ovulated by now and have been doing my ovulation tests since CD 11 today is CD 18 and still not got a positive ovulation test yet have been having ovulation pains since about CD13 and still have them now me and OH have been BDing anyway Im hoping that I perhaps have just done the tests wrong or something or maybe I haven't ovulated yet?! whats confusing me is these ovulation pains feel like the odd mild pains that I had last time I was pregnant so its all making me feel a bit odd to be honest bringing back to me what happened last time and everything. Im right in thinking it would be totally stupid to think I ovulated before starting my tests wouldnt it? CD 10 would be too soon right? and Id be silly for thinking these pains could be due to being pregnant again ? this TTC lark is all so very confusing I just wanted some advice from you ladies in the know Iv not been TTC properly for long so im still learning about it all. The other thing I meant to mention is around CD 8/9 my CM was cloudy then I had a bit of stretchy CM around CD 11 but not as stretchy as usual and then iv not really noticed much after that. I hate how we don't know whats going on in there!!! lol 

Sorry once again for the essay! lol

xxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Since you don't temp... its really impossible to say, honey! I mean, if you had the sort of stretchy CM back then, you could have ovulated, missed the surge on your OPKs and be in the 2ww already. It really hard to say how soon you would start feeling any sort of pains or twinges. I mean, there's just no right answer. I wish I had some answers for you though! :hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Thanks Megg I know iv thought the same there could be lot's of possible reasons hopefully all will become clear once I reach the time when AF is due but gotta be patient until then *groan* lol it's not really due until between the 25th - 29th of this month yet I will carry on doing my OPKs every day though just incase I guess I really wish I could have used the monitor this month will be so much easier with that xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, hopefully it all gets clearer ASAP! :hugs: FX'd that AF never comes and you get your BFP instead!


----------



## Truffleax

Hehe yer that would be wicked! im defo getting the same pains as last time so far so you never know but im trying not to get my hopes up lol xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lamburai1703 said:


> CBFM still LOW! Grrrr!
> 
> I know this is a "how long is a piece of string" type question, but how many highs to you usually get? The least I have had is 3 and the most is 10. I just want to ovulate before the 24th March! Is that too much to ask??

I cant advise because it's only my 2nd cycle - just wanted to give u a :hugs: because I know how you feel. I'd like a high sometime soon too...late ov is crap! :shrug:

Megg - :dust: :dust: :dust: just a little dusting for you there hun! 

Tomo - A dusting of :dust: :dust: for you too hun! :hugs:

I'm still on LOW :sleep: I'm stressed to the eyeballs but not for that reason, some fuckwit (for want of a better word) posted a pic on a public facebook group lastnight - a pic with my baby on it. The scary thing is we don't know him and hes just an arsehole!! It's driving me insane that he has had a pic of my baby on his PC...what a wanker! I've reported it to the police and facebook so I'm hoping it'll get removed soon! Its driving me nuts!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Crikey Nikki-lou - sounds very worrying for you. Hope facebook kick his butt! I am CD16 and still on a low too. How much do you want to smash your CBFM to bits right about now??


----------



## nikki-lou25

i'll be happy if he's booted off facebook tbh! 

Oh I'd like to smash it very very much...I get in a right sulk when I get a low reading! I don't know when to even expect a high coz last cycle was my 1st n it was constantly high! 

I take my stick out all imaptiently and hope to see a high....then no, a big stinky fat 1 bar low! 

Are our ovaries on vacation together again??


----------



## babyell

Hi girls, this is my 1st month if using cbfm. I got lows until cd 10, 11 and 12 high, 13and 14 peak, and on 15 today, again high. Do these Reading seem ok?I have had constant AF type pains since giving birth 4 months ago. I'm worried that something is wrong eith my bits. I've had a scan that was clear so no idea what's causing the pain. I was lucky enough to fall pregnant with 1-2 cycles previously. But no luck now even though we bd on all the right days. :(


----------



## bw9522

CD 17 got my first peak today :happydance:. Tender boobies and mild not cramping but dull feeling in tummy. BD yesterday and today. Fingers crossed i will catch the eggy.
:dust: to everyone


----------



## fairypop

Babyell - sorry to hear about your loss :( Sending you lots of hugs.

The readings you have cited seem just right to me, I am sure you will get your :bfp: soon. 

Sending you lots and lots of :dust:


----------



## fairypop

bw9522 said:


> CD 17 got my first peak today :happydance:. Tender boobies and mild not cramping but dull feeling in tummy. BD yesterday and today. Fingers crossed i will catch the eggy.
> :dust: to everyone

Yippppeeeee :dust: coming your way thick and fast, hope you catch the eggy!


----------



## hedgewitch

evening girls, how are we all tonight? doing well i hope!! as for me i am in agony, i swear its like i am about to ovulate?? i have had bad pain in my right ovary since i got my BFP and now i also have it in my left? niggly pains and my god my hips are killing me, back also decided to go out so looks like my SPD is kicking off already https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_1_46.gif
i was so bad last time, ended up in a wheelchair so not looking forward to having it again.
also got mega sore boobies, and my Graves Disease is going nuts, extreme pain in my hands, wrists,fingers,knees,ankles and shooting pains in my fingertips and end of my toes. had a fit earlier again but wasnt as bad as i have had them. see for me this is the bad time lol, all my conditions go up the wall but they will settle in a few weeks hopefully. so been in bed this evening trying to get some rest but not worked lol. 
going back to the hospital tomorrow for another test. spoke to another lady there who is covering for the woman i had last week, i told her about the levels needing to be 600-700 and she said straight away, "no, you wouldn't have levels that high at your stage of pregnancy, as you only just missed your period, your levels are perfectly normal" so why on earth did the other woman say different? crazy, so providing my levels are up to 1000 i will be scanned on friday to see if they can find the yolk sac and the fetal pole.


----------



## lovealittle1

Anyone know how much these cost in Canada?


----------



## Minimin

Sam These people really do take the Mick!!! Sorry to hear thing r kicking off but hope the pain subsides soon. fxd for ur nxt set of bloods :)


----------



## KimmyB

San I second what Min said!x


----------



## Truffleax

lovealittle1 said:


> Anyone know how much these cost in Canada?

Sorry Hun I have no idea Im from the UK but they can cost anything between £60 - £100 over here so quite expensive! hopefullly one of the other girls might know?!

Sam- Awww you poor thing having all of your illnesses playing up! grrr I hope they settle down for you and fast. As for that doc what a waste of space!!! 

xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Sam - Stooooooooopid woman tellin you that your levels were low. Hope levels are fabby tomorrow and scan on Fri goes well :) 

Lamb - How are you today? Still wantin to smash CBFM or did you get a high?

Megg - :dust: :dust:

I got a high today - we've not BD'd for a WEEK now! OMG! I better crack on with seduction later lol
Its been ages and ages since I temped - I started temping quite late this cycle just to get into the routine...and today temp plumetted, this happens before ov right? I need to swat up on all this tempin business.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. I just thought I would write a short note to bid you farewell really, as I have decided to leave this forum for the time being. There are many reasons for this, but the primary ones are that over the course of the last few weeks I have no longer found the site as supportive as I previously did and often find it more frustrating than anything else. Not in relation to any particular people you understand  just because of the way that I feel currently.

Whilst I am very pleased for all those who achieve pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancies, I feel (quite selfishly I know!) constantly reminded that I am not. I dont have regular cycles and find it infuriating even more so when I see others with more normal cycles than me. I have found this thread helpful over past months but with the recent spurt of BFPs, it feels more like I am invading a first trimester thread than seeking advice on a TTC thread. I almost feel as though I have a lot of the information that I didnt have 5 months ago, and need to continue this frustrating journey alone (well, with my OH obviously) from hereon in.

I wont deactivate my account completely and will check in over the next few months to see how you all are. I would like to thank you all for your support, kind words and best wishes over the past months and I will continue to think of you all and wish you the very best in all you do. You really are a very special bunch and the babies born to you will be very lucky children indeed.

I have spoken with Tortoise about my feelings and she feels similarly, so she has asked me to make this farewell entry on her behalf too.


----------



## Babydreams321

oh lamburai :hugs: 

im sorry that youve felt this way particularly about this thread, although i can understand how you must be feeling this way.... sometimes negative threads cause me more worry than anything else.... and forums & google can be bad news!! ........However they are also a good source of support & information so dont go too far will you xxx you'll always have friends online xxxx

Good luck on your journey - it WILL happen to you very soon!! & keep on with CBFM....this post mustve proved to you, if nothing else, that it works & works well xxxx

:dust:


----------



## hedgewitch

and i forgot to take my slippers off before i went out so i have been round town, into tesco then the hospital for bloods in my betty boop slippers!! what s that about? i have never ever done that lmao no wonder i was getting strange looks............


----------



## Babydreams321

Hedge, im surprised tesco didnt throw you out!! afterall they have a "dresscode" now eh lol xxxx haha!x


----------



## Minimin

hedgewitch said:


> and i forgot to take my slippers off before i went out so i have been round town, into tesco then the hospital for bloods in my betty boop slippers!! what s that about? i have never ever done that lmao no wonder i was getting strange looks............

That has given me my one and only :rofl: this morning.. thank you Sam!


----------



## Tomo

Aw Lambs,

Really sorry you and Tort feel this way. It is hard work TTC and seeing others getting their BFP's can make it even harder at times. I know I have found this last round of BFP's especially difficult. However I think when you find that a forum like this no longer helps in what is already a difficult journey, then I think you're right to leave. 

On a separate note, I am one of those with a 'normal' cycle but I'm still not pregnant 8 months on and just as frustrated as to why. I know you don't mean it personally. 

I wish you and Tort the very best of luck. I shall miss you both. :hugs:


----------



## hedgewitch

Babydreams321 said:


> Hedge, im surprised tesco didnt throw you out!! afterall they have a "dresscode" now eh lol xxxx haha!x

nah its ok, i bought them from Tesco last week lmao!!! thats why they didnt throw me out hehe they were their product


----------



## hedgewitch

Minimin said:


> That has given me my one and only :rofl: this morning.. thank you Sam!

problem being hun, i was wearing 3 quarter length pants so they were REALLY noticable lol!! hope you feeling ok hun https://smileys.smileycentral.com/cat/36/36_2_80.gif


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi all. I just thought I would write a short note to bid you farewell really, as I have decided to leave this forum for the time being. There are many reasons for this, but the primary ones are that over the course of the last few weeks I have no longer found the site as supportive as I previously did and often find it more frustrating than anything else. Not in relation to any particular people you understand  just because of the way that I feel currently.
> 
> Whilst I am very pleased for all those who achieve pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancies, I feel (quite selfishly I know!) constantly reminded that I am not. I dont have regular cycles and find it infuriating even more so when I see others with more normal cycles than me. I have found this thread helpful over past months but with the recent spurt of BFPs, it feels more like I am invading a first trimester thread than seeking advice on a TTC thread. I almost feel as though I have a lot of the information that I didnt have 5 months ago, and need to continue this frustrating journey alone (well, with my OH obviously) from hereon in.
> 
> I wont deactivate my account completely and will check in over the next few months to see how you all are. I would like to thank you all for your support, kind words and best wishes over the past months and I will continue to think of you all and wish you the very best in all you do. You really are a very special bunch and the babies born to you will be very lucky children indeed.
> 
> I have spoken with Tortoise about my feelings and she feels similarly, so she has asked me to make this farewell entry on her behalf too.

ladies,
i am so sorry if this is down to me posting pics of tests and what not, its just you girls have been with me all along on this journey since i lost LM and i get my support on here, i know we have opened a graduate thread but for me solely posting on there would feel like i was then ignoring my friends who are ttc and that is not something i am comfortable with, however i do understand how you feel and for that i apologise. i do hope you will reconsider leaving and i will not post on here again, i would hate for you to leave because i was insensitive xx


----------



## Babydreams321

hedgewitch said:


> Babydreams321 said:
> 
> 
> Hedge, im surprised tesco didnt throw you out!! afterall they have a "dresscode" now eh lol xxxx haha!x
> 
> nah its ok, i bought them from Tesco last week lmao!!! thats why they didnt throw me out hehe they were their productClick to expand...

haha - in that case they shouldve PAID u to enter the shop since you were a walking advertisement for their slippers lol :winkwink: xxx haha


----------



## Megg33k

Aww... Tortoise too? I know I've already passed my sentiments along to you, Lambs... Please pass them along to Tortoise too! Also, pass along my FB info to her if you would... I'd love to keep up with her there! :hugs: to you both! Definitely sad to see you go... but totally understand! <3


----------



## Megg33k

hedgewitch said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all. I just thought I would write a short note to bid you farewell really, as I have decided to leave this forum for the time being. There are many reasons for this, but the primary ones are that over the course of the last few weeks I have no longer found the site as supportive as I previously did and often find it more frustrating than anything else. Not in relation to any particular people you understand  just because of the way that I feel currently.
> 
> Whilst I am very pleased for all those who achieve pregnancy and go on to have healthy pregnancies, I feel (quite selfishly I know!) constantly reminded that I am not. I dont have regular cycles and find it infuriating even more so when I see others with more normal cycles than me. I have found this thread helpful over past months but with the recent spurt of BFPs, it feels more like I am invading a first trimester thread than seeking advice on a TTC thread. I almost feel as though I have a lot of the information that I didnt have 5 months ago, and need to continue this frustrating journey alone (well, with my OH obviously) from hereon in.
> 
> I wont deactivate my account completely and will check in over the next few months to see how you all are. I would like to thank you all for your support, kind words and best wishes over the past months and I will continue to think of you all and wish you the very best in all you do. You really are a very special bunch and the babies born to you will be very lucky children indeed.
> 
> I have spoken with Tortoise about my feelings and she feels similarly, so she has asked me to make this farewell entry on her behalf too.
> 
> ladies,
> i am so sorry if this is down to me posting pics of tests and what not, its just you girls have been with me all along on this journey since i lost LM and i get my support on here, i know we have opened a graduate thread but for me solely posting on there would feel like i was then ignoring my friends who are ttc and that is not something i am comfortable with, however i do understand how you feel and for that i apologise. i do hope you will reconsider leaving and i will not post on here again, i would hate for you to leave because i was insensitive xxClick to expand...

Sam - Sweetie, don't stop posting. I don't think there's anyone on the face of the planet who could ever fault you for posting anything anywhere! I get the feeling that its an overall sense of being overwhelmed with the TTC business and the new influx of BFPs! Please don't stop posting... because it gives others hope. I promise! :hugs: Btw... Your slipper story made me :rofl: a bit!

I just want to add that I totally understand where they're coming from. There has been a pouring in of BFP's in this last week and it almost feels like maybe they're all taken... there won't be any left now. But, all those BFP's for all those lovely ladies who have been through so much (and so much more than me) makes me realize that my time isn't over yet... that it will come. So, as much as the BFP's sting sometimes... They bring far more joy and hope than anything else! Look at me sitting here :cry: again! JEEZ!


----------



## tortoise

Just to echo Lambs message - I am truely delighted for all your lucky pregnant ladies but I feel I'll be happier and less stressed away from B&B - plus it'll make my husband happy! I don't have a problem with any of you (and Sam, please don't apologise for posting pics etc - that's not the reason at all) I just feel that I've gained a lot of knowledge from this site but now I have that I just need to work on getting that elusive BFP!

Best of luck to you all - and I hope to pop back in a few months time to find out that you're all happy and healthy in second or third tri!

Tort xx

PS Megg / Tomo - best of luck with testing!!


----------



## KimmyB

^^ Megg I couldn't have said it better myself! I think it's only natural to feel abit like "it's never going to be me" BUT I find it so much easier to be happy for you girls on here than people who I know in real life (if you get me?!) Our turn will come x


----------



## hedgewitch

Megg33k said:


> Sam - Sweetie, don't stop posting. I don't think there's anyone on the face of the planet who could ever fault you for posting anything anywhere! I get the feeling that its an overall sense of being overwhelmed with the TTC business and the new influx of BFPs! Please don't stop posting... because it gives others hope. I promise! :hugs: Btw... Your slipper story made me :rofl: a bit!
> 
> I just want to add that I totally understand where they're coming from. There has been a pouring in of BFP's in this last week and it almost feels like maybe they're all taken... there won't be any left now. But, all those BFP's for all those lovely ladies who have been through so much (and so much more than me) makes me realize that my time isn't over yet... that it will come. So, as much as the BFP's sting sometimes... They bring far more joy and hope than anything else! Look at me sitting here :cry: again! JEEZ!

yeah i too can understand as i have been there for so long myself and as everyone knows gawd knows i got my fertility issues, watching everyone else pass through and you do feel a twinge of jealousy, but when you get it you are so wrapped up in it all for me the fear of losing my tube or m/c again etc that i completely didn't think and i was so insensitive, there have been so many BFP's on here of late and i do understand how difficult it is, i am just sorry if i made it worse. i love you all and would never want to hurt you,xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lamb - If you feel it is the right thing for you to step away then that is what you should do (not tryin to get rid of you) I did that with another forum a few times when TTC#1 and I know where you are coming from...it did me the world of good and I'm sure it will you and OH. GOOD LUCK in your TTC journey, it would be nice to see you on here again...your cycle is practically the same as mine :hugs: I feel sad for you and Tort because I have felt the frustration :hugs: All I can say is - you know where we are and please come back soon (when the time is right) 

Sam - Please don't stop posting or I may have to stalk you (online of course :blush: haha) love the slippers story, that's soooo funny :lol: bless ya!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Lambs and Tort - I completely understand, having sat through rounds of other people's BFPs myself several times. Once you've been here a while, you can feel like you're just going round in circles, seeing the same questions asked and answered, seeing people pass you by. Best of luck to you and take care. See you on FB.

As for those of us with BFPs - we do have a thread in First Tri, how about we keep our news and worries there? I'm sure those on this thread who are happy for us to keep posting our news can keep up with us there if need be. This is the TTC section and it's right that it should be a place for supporting those who are TTC, not pregnant.


----------



## Truffleax

Awwww sorry to see you go girlys but I do understand how you feel I feel the same myself sometimes but then I am fairly new to this TTC stuff and already I am getting the same feelings as you so it must be even harder when you have been trying for longer. Good luck tho girls and hope to hear about you again some day when maybe you feel you might like to come back to us.......hopefully with good news for us too. xxx


----------



## bw9522

cd 18 on cbfm another peak Yeah x x


----------



## Babydreams321

CONGRATS BW9522!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo bw! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Well, dont ask why but I used an OPK today n there's hardly even a line there. I was hoping that with the temp drop and a bit of EWCM that I may ovualte/peak tomorrow? I can hope.


----------



## fairypop

Sorry - I hope I didn't upset anyone. xxxx Best of luck to everyone and sending huge big skips full of :dust: to you all.


----------



## pinkangel

I used my cbfm for the first time last month. I had read in forums that you may not get a peak in the first month. I got highs from day 6 and then peaked on day 11 and 12, was very happy to see the peak (whoop whoop). No BFP though so on second month of using the CBFM. Good luck keep us posted!


----------



## Megg33k

Okay... I'm asking for an official end to the preggos worrying that they have or are going to upset someone! LOL I love you all... and your bumps! :D


----------



## nikki-lou25

Megg33k said:


> Okay... I'm asking for an official end to the preggos worrying that they have or are going to upset someone! LOL I love you all... and your bumps! :D

I'll second that one :thumbup: I honestly have no issue with preggo's posting!


----------



## Minimin

Good cos I'm getting lonely hanging out in Limbo :)


----------



## Megg33k

No more limbo! Preggos welcome! Honestly, if we're going to get down about being non-preggo when other people are... it's going to happen regardless of where people are posting. The absence of the preggos is just MORE of a reminder that there are so many who have moved on. Seeing familiar names is comforting to me! Even if you guys got there before I did... I'd still rather share the journey with y'all then some new people I don't know and love! :hugs:


----------



## Minimin

I still lurk! Ha ha ah.. How are you feeling megg?


----------



## Megg33k

I'm good, Min! Just feeling a bit impatient and a little scared! LOL How are you and micro-minimin?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good evening, ladies! I read back a few pages and see it's been kinda a rough day, but I'm hoping you don't mind if I barge in... I have a new CBFM still wrapped up in its packaging just waiting for CD1 to start. Kinda was hoping I wouldn't need it, but feeling it ready to start (early, even!! wth!) So I wanted to pop in, say hello, and start getting to know the CBFM crowd! 

This coming cycle is where I go psycho and do every thing I can possibly imagine. Mucinex, Softcups, CBFM and OPKs (because I hear the CBFM takes a while to "learn" your cycle?), Egg Meet Sperm plan.... whatelse.... headstands? :) I'm going to do it all! I'm sure my hubby is going to just loooove this turn of events... haha.


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, SquirrelGirl... I like you so much already! LOL You sound like me! That's kind of what I did this cycle... and the last time I did similar was my BFP cycle! So, I'm hoping for a sticky one this time!!!


----------



## KimmyB

:hi: Squirrelgirl! That sounds so familiar! I did exactly the same this cycle...Started charting, used softcups, conceive plus and used CBFM for the second month. Good luck!


----------



## Truffleax

I also agree with Megg and Nikki-Lou no problem at all with the preggo people posting :) I hope the rest of us will join you too in the near future ;)

Hi Squirralgirl good luck!!! even tho AF is coming early at least it means you can get on with trying hun! which is always good ;)

AFM I have still have pains / twinges like last time I was pregnant so hmmmm kinda wondering if I am again possibly? coz this is only the second time I have had these 'feelings' down there and last time I was pregnant so fingers crossed Im just too impatient and want to know now lol xxx


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi squirrel girl good luck for your first CBFM month!!!! Its fab!! :0)

Truffleax I so hope the pains & twinges are signs of a BFP for you!!!! eeeek!! good luck!!! & also thanks to you & megg for being positive about us BFPers :0) its nice to pop in & say hi..we just dont want to offend!!

I'll keep popping in & cheering you on!! :happydance:


----------



## Truffleax

Babydreams321 said:


> Hi squirrel girl good luck for your first CBFM month!!!! Its fab!! :0)
> 
> Truffleax I so hope the pains & twinges are signs of a BFP for you!!!! eeeek!! good luck!!! & also thanks to you & megg for being positive about us BFPers :0) its nice to pop in & say hi..we just dont want to offend!!
> 
> I'll keep popping in & cheering you on!! :happydance:

Thanks hun! :) iv got bout 8 days till Im possibly due tho my cycles vary between about 29 - 32 days so bout 8 - 11 days to go argh! :growlmad:
Also I think that when I get my :bfp: I will wanna know how everyone else is getting on so I think it's nice to pop back and have a chat and an update coz we all wanna know how you girls are getting on too :) like someone else has said I find I'm not jealous of you girls on here like I am of people I know in real life I think it's because I know everyone on here is genuinely going through the same thing and all hoping and praying I tend to be more jealous of people who get pregnant by accident :wacko: lol like my 22 year old cousin and his 18 year old gf who don't even live together!!! and been together for like 6 months!

xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Squirrelgirl - Welcome! You sound like you'll fit riiiiight in! I'm on obsesser but I don't use softcups...I think that's the only difference! 

Megg - Here....have a dusting :dust: :dust: :dust: :) 

I got my 2nd HIGH today, my temp plummeted yesterday but came back up today?? I'm wondering, could it be because I had to take painkillers in the early hours that my temp shot so low? Should I discard that temp? 
I need to get back in the swing of this tempin lark!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

KimmyB - Your charts looks good hun!!


----------



## KimmyB

Aw thanks nikki-lou :hugs: Sorry I don't know the answer to your question, I'm a right novice :dohh:


----------



## Megg33k

I wouldn't discard it just yet. Hold out for a bit. :)


----------



## fairygirl

Nikki-Lou, still early days on your chart. Hold off on disregarding. If it was Paracetamol, it may have reduced your temp. :dust: for you!


----------



## Tierney

hey all, im onto my second month of the CBFM i never got a peak in the first month :shrug:

I really hope I get one this month!

Im using soy, softcups, conceive plus, opks, CBFM this cycle, im on a mission to get my :bfp: well hopefully anyway!

:dust::dust: to everyone!!!!


----------



## nikki-lou25

Tierney - Its quite normal not to PEAK in the 1st month, your monitor "gets to know you" in the 1st one! Hope you peak in this cycles and get a BFP

Fairygirl - Thanks, it was co-codemol...which contains Paracetemol so maybe thats why it was so low.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, ladies, for such a nice welcome! AF arrived this evening, so I guess I'll be opening that packaging and getting ready for tomorrow!


----------



## bw9522

Welcome Squirrel. I am on CD 19 got a high today after my to peak days.


----------



## HappyDaze

:wave: Hi everyone - and welcome Squirrel, I'm sure you will love using your cbfm like the rest of us - it's just great to have a better understanding of when your body is doing what.

Nikki-lou I would def say the paracetamol would have affected your temp - that's the whole point of it is to bring your temp down isn't it? I guess you won't know until a few more days makes your chart clearer.

I finally got my peak yesterday on CD13 (I was about to give up on getting a peak this month) - this is quite exciting for me as usually I get it CD11/12 and last month it was CD10! So hopefully this will mean I will have a 25 or 26 day cycle instead of the usual pathetic 24. 

We're only really giving ourselves the next 2 or 3 cycles to conceive naturally before we try IUI so I'm hoping this could be the month as I really don't want to have to go through all that! I'm secretly hoping that wtih a slightly longer cycle and the fact that I just had an HSG perhaps it will all work out this month...... got to live in hope, eh?!


----------



## Leilani

Fingers Crossed for you HappyDaze.

I got a high today, which was very exciting, as the past 2 cycles I've gone from Low to Peak. Being the obsessive I am, I spent a good 30 minutes this arvo analysing my sticks from the previous 4 cycles, and today's stick (CD9) looks more like my previous 10s or 11s. The things I've done different this cycle are I've taken my soy in the morning, not at night, and I've upped my EPO dose - which is definitely giving me more CM, though not EWCM yet.

Squirrel - you won't need to POAS til CD6, but it is quite exciting setting it to CD1 for the first time!


----------



## joanne40

Hi Ladies....hope you don't mind if I nip in with a question?
I came off cerazette a month ago, and no AF yet. I would love to start using the cbfm but is it right that i have to have AF first? I would love to know whether I am actually ovulating, and I wonder if the cbfm can tell me even though I have had no AF yet? Oh, and because I am knocking on as such......I am 40!! 

Any thoughts or advice would be very much appreciated.

Jo xx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Jo, welcome. You won't be able to use the CBFM until you start a new cycle, as the monitor needs to learn your cycles. It is also only good for cycles between 20 and 42 days, so until you've got your cycles back, you could be peeing your money away.

I recommend you get some cheap OPKs from eBay or other online place, and use those for a while, though even this could get expensive, if you get addicted! How old is your youngest child? Other than your age (which isn't that old), do you have any reason to believe you may not ovulate?


----------



## nikki-lou25

Morning ladies. 

So, I POAS and it was HIGH - damn it! I expected a peak tbh due to CP and CM, surely its gotta be tomorrow!?!?! 

Happydaze, thanks! I'm sure its to blame for the low temp, but I will give it a few days and see if I get a temp shift for ov :)


----------



## Tomo

Morning All,

Just wanted to come on and let you know that I'm going to be taking a break from BnB for a while. This month has been so hard for me and it all came to a bit of a head yesterday morning with me in tears after another BFN. 

I need to take a break from all things TTC, so no CBFM, no temping and no BnB, at least for this next month. I'm lucky enough to have regular cycles and know pretty much when I ovulate, so we'll still be trying. I just need to claw back some of my life and stop letting TTC from taking over, for mine and Mr Tomo's sanity! 

Thanks for all your support and advice. You're top ladies and wish you all the best of luck! Hope to come back and see that you've all got your BFP's- so get to it ladies!

Tomo xx


----------



## joanne40

Hi Leilani, many thanks for your help. My children are 15, 13 and 8, and I have been with my 'new' OH for 4 years. He would like a child as he is 32 and has not got any, so I would like to have another. But been on cerazette for 2.5 yrs with no AF, so still waiting, but soooo worried that its going to take ages for my AF to return, if ever. Until then, I can't even begin to start trying, as I have no idea when I am ovulating. Thats why I thought the cbfm would give me an idea. Although, we are having unprotected sex it's highly unlikely that i will catch till at least after one AF i would have thought.
Had no probs conceiving my other 3, but I am so worried about my age and whether I can get pg! Oh, its so frustrating!!

Jo x


----------



## Megg33k

Damn, Tomo! You too? :hugs: I had that day yesterday too! Do what's best for you and the Mr so you can more easily make the mini! Be well! You will be missed! If you feel like staying in touch (in a non-TTC way), feel free to FB me... Megan Eli ([email protected]). All the best to you, lovely! xx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Aww Tomo - I totally understand but it's sad that everyone seems to need a break! GOOD LUCK to you. Just something for you...the month I said I was stepping away from TTC like that I got a BFP so I will be thinking of you! Hope to see you back with a mini Tomo very soon :hugs:

Megg - The BFP will come hun :hugs: :hugs: and :dust: 

My opk got a bit darker today but not a +ve and there are 2 lines on my CBFM sticks so I would say my lazy ovaries may be gearing up for ov! YAY!


----------



## bw9522

hey all im on cd20 and i got a low today.
question: when did i ov was it my first day or second day peak?


----------



## Megg33k

bw - Hard to say! Some people (not many) have Ov'd on their first Peak day.. some their second... and I've seen some that don't until 2-3 days later. That's why a lot of people temp as well as using the CBFM. It only gives you a heads up but can't pinpoint a date! Wish I could be more help! :hugs: Hope you caught it!


----------



## bw9522

Thanks Megg think i will start temping again next month.


----------



## bbdreams

Okay ladies, I got my cbfm last month and just got hit by AF today, so I will be using my monitor this month. Hoping this is the first and last month I ever have to use it! Hoping for an April BFP!!!


----------



## Truffleax

Good Luck bbdreams! :) FX'd for you hun. Im waiting to see if iv caught eggy this month should know sometime by the end of this week if not il be using my CBFM for the first time too :) xxx


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations Megg xxx excellent news!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks klcuk3! :hugs:


----------



## Truffleax

Im so happy for you Megg!!! :) and you didn't expect a :bfp: either so even more special :) I should find out sometime this weeks too I think AF is due between Thurs and Sun so we shall see I have done 2 internet cheapies tho and both :bfn: but trying to keep an open mind never know til AF shows eh! xxx


----------



## Megg33k

AF will NOT show Truffleax! PMA! And, thank you! It was nice to not expect it and get it anyway! LOL


----------



## Janidog

Ive just hit 22 weeks mark and have decided to finally sell my CBFM which I have put in the For Sale section, not sure if anyone knows someone that would be interested in it 

Thank you


----------



## Babydreams321

Megg33k said:


> AF will NOT show Truffleax! PMA! And, thank you! It was nice to not expect it and get it anyway! LOL

wow megg ive just caught up!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!! whoop whoop!!! how exciting!!!! you must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> AF will NOT show Truffleax! PMA! And, thank you! It was nice to not expect it and get it anyway! LOL
> 
> wow megg ive just caught up!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations!!!!!!!! whoop whoop!!! how exciting!!!! you must be over the moon!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xx:happydance:Click to expand...

I'm pretty happy, yeah! LOL Terrified though! :wacko: Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

OMG!! Megg -- CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm so super excited for you!!!! Keep in touch, though I hope to join you in a month!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Of course I'll keep in touch! I'm not really going anywhere! lol Thank you, btw! :hugs: And, DO join me! Please!


----------



## ladybug21

Hey everyone,

I'm new to this whole forum thing. Decided to join because I thought maybe someone can shed some light and give hope to what I'm going through. My husband and I have been having unprotected sex for two years and still no baby. Only in the past year we have "really" been trying (charting, ovulation tests and timing it). I used the CBFM for my last cycle and just got my AF. I'm really discouraged now because the monitor showed that I had highs and two peak fertility days. So I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating. Both my husband and I had some testing at Kaiser to see if anything was wrong and even did a hsg or dye test for my tubes. All the test showed that we were fine.

So my question is I guess is should we keep trying with the CBFM and hope that it will happen the next cycle or should we try the next step in trying fertility treatments like clomid? 

If anyone can shed some light I would so grateful, thanks!


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello, first time using my CBFM. I know everyone is different but how many high days do you get before your peak days. I'm on day 13 and not even a high yet :-( I used opks before and normally get a positive on day 16/17.

Thanks Ladies


----------



## wantingagirl

Janidog said:


> Ive just hit 22 weeks mark and have decided to finally sell my CBFM which I have put in the For Sale section, not sure if anyone knows someone that would be interested in it
> 
> Thank you

Hi Janidog, 
Congrats!!! How long did it take you to conceive with the CBFM? How much are you selling it for, my friend is looking for 1?


----------



## wantingagirl

Megg33k said:


> Of course I'll keep in touch! I'm not really going anywhere! lol Thank you, btw! :hugs: And, DO join me! Please!

Congrats Megg, wow so much reading to catch up on. How many cycles with monitor did it take you to conceive?


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi ladies

ladybugs - perservere with the monitor for a few more months... you say youve been temping - when you got your peaks on the monitor did you temps increase & stay increase until your AF ( this is only sure sign of ovulation , u cant assume you have through peaks on monitor alone )

i feel pregnant first time using monitor after 8 months of unprotected sex as youve described.....so I think the monitor is fabulous! :happydance: i got one high on day 17 followed by two peaks.... in retrospect looking back over the months we'd been having sex on totally the wrong days....

you mention clomid etc?? is this something your doctor has personally suggested as a next step? or something youre thinking could work for you personally??

congrats janidog!!! phew!!! you can relax a bit now!! cant wait until im a bit further along - all so scary being in first trimester!!!xx


----------



## Megg33k

wantingagirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Of course I'll keep in touch! I'm not really going anywhere! lol Thank you, btw! :hugs: And, DO join me! Please!
> 
> Congrats Megg, wow so much reading to catch up on. How many cycles with monitor did it take you to conceive?Click to expand...

Actually, honey... I never once got a Peak on my monitor and I stopped using it... actually let a friend borrow it. I only kept posting in here because I got very close to the other girls in here. I guess I'm not a very good example! Sorry hun! LOL


----------



## Megg33k

ladybug21 said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this whole forum thing. Decided to join because I thought maybe someone can shed some light and give hope to what I'm going through. My husband and I have been having unprotected sex for two years and still no baby. Only in the past year we have "really" been trying (charting, ovulation tests and timing it). I used the CBFM for my last cycle and just got my AF. I'm really discouraged now because the monitor showed that I had highs and two peak fertility days. So I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating. Both my husband and I had some testing at Kaiser to see if anything was wrong and even did a hsg or dye test for my tubes. All the test showed that we were fine.
> 
> So my question is I guess is should we keep trying with the CBFM and hope that it will happen the next cycle or should we try the next step in trying fertility treatments like clomid?
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I would so grateful, thanks!

Are your charts clearly showing ovulation? If so, then Clomid probably wouldn't do you much good, tbh!

Have you guys been timing it right for the entire year? If so, then it might be worth getting a few more things checked out.

Honestly, there isn't enough info in your post to accurately say what a good next step is for you. If you could provide a bit more history, I could probably give you a good idea of what your plan should be in the short term future! :)


----------



## wantingagirl

Thats such a fab story tho meg! Dont be sorry just shows you nature works in mysterious ways and dont need a peak to get pregnant!


----------



## Megg33k

You definitely don't need a Peak necessarily. I got caught the first time with no Peak. And this time with no + OPK. It just didn't work for me. It works for tons of girls though! :)


----------



## ladybug21

Megg33k said:


> ladybug21 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this whole forum thing. Decided to join because I thought maybe someone can shed some light and give hope to what I'm going through. My husband and I have been having unprotected sex for two years and still no baby. Only in the past year we have "really" been trying (charting, ovulation tests and timing it). I used the CBFM for my last cycle and just got my AF. I'm really discouraged now because the monitor showed that I had highs and two peak fertility days. So I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating. Both my husband and I had some testing at Kaiser to see if anything was wrong and even did a hsg or dye test for my tubes. All the test showed that we were fine.
> 
> So my question is I guess is should we keep trying with the CBFM and hope that it will happen the next cycle or should we try the next step in trying fertility treatments like clomid?
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I would so grateful, thanks!
> 
> Are your charts clearly showing ovulation? If so, then Clomid probably wouldn't do you much good, tbh!
> 
> Have you guys been timing it right for the entire year? If so, then it might be worth getting a few more things checked out.
> 
> Honestly, there isn't enough info in your post to accurately say what a good next step is for you. If you could provide a bit more history, I could probably give you a good idea of what your plan should be in the short term future! :)Click to expand...


Hi Megg,

Yes, my charts are clearly showing that I'm ovulating and the CBFM confirmed it as well. We have been timing it for the last year. Kaiser suggests that I take clomid but I have doubts because if I'm clearly ovulating then why do I need to be on clomid (isn't it used to help in ovulating?). I used the CBFM last cycle along with using pre-seed everytime we had intercourse but I still got my AF and I stayed propped up for twenty minutes afterwards. So I'm feeling discouraged and wondering if I should continue using the monitor and that maybe this month we will hit it or should I assume that there's something wrong. 

As far as testing goes, I did the 3rd day testing for my TSH, FSH, and prolactin level and all were in normal limits. My husband did a semen analysis and he was fine too. I also did a HSG or dye test and my tubes are clear and open. What other tests do I need to do? I'm not sure if this is the information you needed or if you need more details please let me know. Thanks for your help.


----------



## ladybug21

Babydreams321 said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> ladybugs - perservere with the monitor for a few more months... you say youve been temping - when you got your peaks on the monitor did you temps increase & stay increase until your AF ( this is only sure sign of ovulation , u cant assume you have through peaks on monitor alone )
> 
> i feel pregnant first time using monitor after 8 months of unprotected sex as youve described.....so I think the monitor is fabulous! :happydance: i got one high on day 17 followed by two peaks.... in retrospect looking back over the months we'd been having sex on totally the wrong days....
> 
> you mention clomid etc?? is this something your doctor has personally suggested as a next step? or something youre thinking could work for you personally??
> 
> congrats janidog!!! phew!!! you can relax a bit now!! cant wait until im a bit further along - all so scary being in first trimester!!!xx


babydreams, yeah i was temping while using the monitor and my temps stayed increased till my AF. i guess i just need to have hope and keep using the monitor along with temping. 

yes, my doctor has suggested clomid but i have doubts because i'm ovulating on my own and don't think the drug will help. i would personally like to conceive without fertility treatment but if that's the only resort than i will try it. thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

ladybug21 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ladybug21 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone,
> 
> I'm new to this whole forum thing. Decided to join because I thought maybe someone can shed some light and give hope to what I'm going through. My husband and I have been having unprotected sex for two years and still no baby. Only in the past year we have "really" been trying (charting, ovulation tests and timing it). I used the CBFM for my last cycle and just got my AF. I'm really discouraged now because the monitor showed that I had highs and two peak fertility days. So I'm pretty sure I'm ovulating. Both my husband and I had some testing at Kaiser to see if anything was wrong and even did a hsg or dye test for my tubes. All the test showed that we were fine.
> 
> So my question is I guess is should we keep trying with the CBFM and hope that it will happen the next cycle or should we try the next step in trying fertility treatments like clomid?
> 
> If anyone can shed some light I would so grateful, thanks!
> 
> Are your charts clearly showing ovulation? If so, then Clomid probably wouldn't do you much good, tbh!
> 
> Have you guys been timing it right for the entire year? If so, then it might be worth getting a few more things checked out.
> 
> Honestly, there isn't enough info in your post to accurately say what a good next step is for you. If you could provide a bit more history, I could probably give you a good idea of what your plan should be in the short term future! :)Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Hi Megg,
> 
> Yes, my charts are clearly showing that I'm ovulating and the CBFM confirmed it as well. We have been timing it for the last year. Kaiser suggests that I take clomid but I have doubts because if I'm clearly ovulating then why do I need to be on clomid (isn't it used to help in ovulating?). I used the CBFM last cycle along with *using pre-seed everytime we had intercourse* but I still got my AF and I stayed propped up for twenty minutes afterwards. So I'm feeling discouraged and wondering if I should continue using the monitor and that maybe this month we will hit it or should I assume that there's something wrong.
> 
> As far as testing goes, I did the 3rd day testing for my TSH, FSH, and prolactin level and all were in normal limits. My husband did a semen analysis and he was fine too. I also did a HSG or dye test and my tubes are clear and open. What other tests do I need to do? I'm not sure if this is the information you needed or if you need more details please let me know. Thanks for your help.Click to expand...

Are you using Pre-Seed because you don't get enough of your own CM? Or why every time? Because if you make enough CM on your own, then you're just needlessly killing sperm. It is MORE sperm friendly, but still nowhere near as good as your own fertile CM. Wondering if its hindering you maybe. 

As far as Clomid goes... It can make for a better, stronger ovulation sometimes. So, I'm guessing that's what they're thinking? But, there's no real guarantee it will help you. Have you had CD21 (or 7dpo) bloods drawn for progesterone testing? If that's low, then Clomid will sometimes help with that too. 

You definitely gave me all the right info. I'm not sure what might be going on. It might just take more time, honestly. But, it sounds like you've been through a good deal of testing. So, I'm sort of at a loss honestly. Do you have your charts somewhere that you can link to them? I'd like to take a look if I could! :)


----------



## urchin

happy wednesday peoples xx

I'm back from working away (having managed to miss my peaks in the process - great!)
and I have my AMH results....which are very low, so it looks like it's going to have to be donor eggs or nothing.
I'm still playing with the CBFM up to the point that I have my op - but then it looks like it is time to find it a new home where it might just do some good. My cuz and his gf are ttc without success, so I think I will see if they would like to try it.


----------



## Megg33k

Urch - Glad to see you! Sorry the AMH wasn't so good! :hugs: I have high hopes for you with the donor eggs though! :D


----------



## babyell

CBFM - What an investment!!!

Just got my BFP 1st month of using it!!!:happydance:


----------



## portablechick

Congratulations babyell! I just got mine so just waiting for AF now (or not!) hopeful it brings me a BFP as quick as you!

Have a great 9 months!!


----------



## giggles.

I've ordered one, will see how it goes.


----------



## portablechick

Hi giggles
I feel so enthuiastic about my new monitor - that i think i wil cope ok this month if AF shows! 

God i never thought i would be this weird!
Did u order online ? Will u be temping as well? I think i will cos like with OPK's u can surge and get high reading without actually o'ing. I'm not convinced i o'd this month so reckon i'll keep on with the temping.


----------



## billiejo

hey everyone.. i used the monitor last month but no peak, understandably for 1st month.. however my cycles are all over the place.. this one was 46 days one prior 53 so they are coming down so i'll keep using the monitor and have will start tempin.. do ye think its okay to start on day 7, am on day 6 now and reading low... it was first request for stick this month....


----------



## portablechick

hi billiejo - have u not got sticks? i wish i could lend u one of mine!

I reckon it'll prob be fine to start day 7

Loads of women seem to get BFP's on month 2 using it so fx'd for u!!


----------



## Cupcake1979

Sorry if i'm being dim girls but do you just BD once per high and peak day?

First month of using mine, usually get peak around CD16 - only on CD12 at moment, but still showing low fertility.


----------



## portablechick

I reckon once per day is fine - studies seem to say that BD'ing more than once per day does increase liklihood of BFP.
Where do u normally see ur peaks? do u mean on OPK's? it still quite early, only CD12, it's probably on ot's way!


----------



## Babydreams321

Cupcake1979 said:


> Sorry if i'm being dim girls but do you just BD once per high and peak day?
> 
> First month of using mine, usually get peak around CD16 - only on CD12 at moment, but still showing low fertility.

Hey honey id suggest if you get a run of highs before your peaks to BD every other day to be honest - you want the sperm levels to restore themselves for when your get your peak days ( on these BD both days once a day!! )

Good luck!!


----------



## billiejo

portable chick, i've got the sticks thanks babes.. meant is it okay to start temping from tomorrow morning onwards?
this morning was day 6 and CBFM asked for test stick so i duly obliged.. (all hail to the monitor!!!) and reading low... so onwards onwards... 
have any of you used EPO AND Angus Cactus to try and shorten long cycles? :) xx


----------



## portablechick

billiejo said:


> this morning was day 6 and CBFM asked for test stick so i duly obliged.. (all hail to the monitor!!!) and reading low... so onwards onwards...
> have any of you used EPO AND Angus Cactus to try and shorten long cycles? :) xx

:laugh2:
O i c!
Yea i reckon it would be ok to start temping tomorrow - cos day 7 still early so u can squeeze in a good few pre ov temps. 

I been takin EPO 2 cycles now (only up to ov) hope it doesn't shorten cycles cos mine is def short enuf! I reckon it has helped with CM tho


----------



## Tierney

Hi all

Congrats Babyell on your BFP

Billejo, Im on my second cycle using the CBFM aswell and I only got all highs 1st cycle and didnt ovulate until cycle day 30 (see my chart) Ive started Soy this cycle to see if it will reduce my cyce length so I can get a peak on the monitor, I had to start the sticks on cycle day 6 aswell again this cycle. Im on cycle day 11 and on low but last cycle it was on high on this day so I dont know if its because its getting to know me better.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

congrats babyell!

Tomorrow is CD6 so I finally get to use my CBFM for the first time! Hope it has magical powers to get me a BFP!


----------



## Megg33k

Woohoo! Rooting for you, SquirrelGirl! :hugs:


----------



## billiejo

Tierney said:


> Hi all
> 
> Congrats Babyell on your BFP
> 
> Billejo, Im on my second cycle using the CBFM aswell and I only got all highs 1st cycle and didnt ovulate until cycle day 30 (see my chart) Ive started Soy this cycle to see if it will reduce my cyce length so I can get a peak on the monitor, I had to start the sticks on cycle day 6 aswell again this cycle. Im on cycle day 11 and on low but last cycle it was on high on this day so I dont know if its because its getting to know me better.

Hi Tierney
thanks for ur reply... have started on AC along with EPO so fingers crossed it shortens my cycle i'd be delighted with a week even at this stage! do you mind telling me what Soy is? i'm totally clueless!! i was on day 13 last month b4 i got a high then it was high all the way.. oh to see that little egg!! we got married in november and really hoped to be pregnant by now since our loss last june its' been tough going but we just have to keep positive and as stress free as possible and relax.. easier said than done right!!! babydust to you all xxxxx:flower::hugs:


----------



## billiejo

SquirrelGirl said:


> congrats babyell!
> 
> Tomorrow is CD6 so I finally get to use my CBFM for the first time! Hope it has magical powers to get me a BFP!

best of luck.. here's hoping :) :) :flower::flower:


----------



## Tierney

sorry for your loss billejo, hopefully the cbfm will help you get a BFP, soy isoflavones is suppose to make you have a stronger ovulation and can in some women bring the O date forward and lengthen the LP phase, im not an expert because I've only just started using it but there is a great thread on it in TTC Buddies, take a peak you might want to try it if the AC doesn't help, Fxd it does though good luck x
Im still on low today on cd12 x


----------



## billiejo

Tks Tierney will have a look now.. how long are ur cycles normally? i've heard it can take 2months for the monitor to get to know you so dont worry, as they say good things come to those who wait.. xx :hugs:


----------



## WANBMUM

Hi girls,

I'm just wondering if you experts can help me. I've used the cbfm before a few months ago, then gave it a rest and started again this month. So I reset it. 

Anyway today I am day 18 and I still haven't peaked, it is just highs?? The first time I used it this didn't happen. Do u think there is a possibility I haven't ov yet? Once I do will it go low again? 
I'm so confused as even my cm hasn't been extremely fertile this month. Maybe it's a non ov month :( 

Any help would be greatly appreciated :)


----------



## wantingagirl

WANBMUM said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I'm just wondering if you experts can help me. I've used the cbfm before a few months ago, then gave it a rest and started again this month. So I reset it.
> 
> Anyway today I am day 18 and I still haven't peaked, it is just highs?? The first time I used it this didn't happen. Do u think there is a possibility I haven't ov yet? Once I do will it go low again?
> I'm so confused as even my cm hasn't been extremely fertile this month. Maybe it's a non ov month :(
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated :)

Hi Wanbmum and everyone else!

Its possible you just havent ovulated yet but high days means fertile and possibility that you will conceive so I would keep bedding but I have heard of a lady on here that conceived and never got a peak so it is possible. The monitor may have missed the surge for some reason. Do you usually get EWCM if not maybe you are just going to OV late?


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks wantingagirl :) 

Yes usually get loads and loads cm and usually it coincides with my ov too. This month one day it's there another day it's not. 
Actually I've been using softcups this month so maybe that has something to do with it. Hm
so let's just say I ov today, will the cbfm turn low tomorro? 

(right I need to get back temping, it's really the only way to know for sure isn't it)


----------



## Koromaru

Hi girlz,
how much does a fertility monitor cost approximately. I'd like to get one since my temp are all over the place.


----------



## Babydreams321

Koromaru said:


> Hi girlz,
> how much does a fertility monitor cost approximately. I'd like to get one since my temp are all over the place.

you can get them online if you google for around £60. Theyre £100 in Boots.


----------



## shaerichelle

Can you just use this anytime? I am not having a cycle for some reason and dont even know that I have ovd. I am getting no help for docs either.


----------



## Megg33k

Shannon - Its not useful on a cycle that more than 40-some days. It wouldn't do you any good, sweetie. And, you have to start it between CD1-5.


----------



## Tierney

billiejo said:


> Tks Tierney will have a look now.. how long are ur cycles normally? i've heard it can take 2months for the monitor to get to know you so dont worry, as they say good things come to those who wait.. xx :hugs:

my cycles are anywhere from 39 to 45 days at the moment, I hate having long cycles! I really really hope by the end of the year I've got my BFP!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Leilani

WANBMUM said:


> Thanks wantingagirl :)
> 
> Yes usually get loads and loads cm and usually it coincides with my ov too. This month one day it's there another day it's not.
> Actually I've been using softcups this month so maybe that has something to do with it. Hm
> so let's just say I ov today, will the cbfm turn low tomorro?
> 
> (right I need to get back temping, it's really the only way to know for sure isn't it)

Your monitor will only show a low if it's your last stick of the month, or you have had your two peaks, so if it missed your OV, then it'll keep asking for sticks and giving you highs til the 19th stick and a low on the 20th one. If you are sure you've OV's, stop feeding the machine, it will automatically give you the just mentioned results with or without any sticks.


----------



## WANBMUM

Thanks so much Leilani. That's great to know, was starting to suffer a serious case of de ja vu (spelling?)

your a star :)


----------



## giggles.

I just got my CBFM in the post today. I am on CD6 and read I have to start it on CD1-5. Would it make much of a difference if I told the CBFM I am CD5 instead of CD6? Or should I just wait till my next cycle starts and use the rest of the other OPK's I have?


----------



## wantingagirl

Wanbmum - Yes its weird I sometimes get lots of cm and other days dont but maybe its just that we cant see it I only ever see it after a BM sorry TMI! On the CBFM when it finds the surge it will turn to peak, you will then get another peak tomorrow and then it will go to high then the following day low as egg can be released from 6-36 hours after surge I think and then is viable for a further 24 hours. If your gud at temping I would say go with that too but I was rubbish at it lol.... I would carry on using the monitor tho. 

Koromaru - Its £100 of clearblues website but I got mine and 20 sticks from ebay for £50 bargain!!

Isnt that always the way shannon docs are usless sometimes I think we know more than them! um when was your last AF? will they not give you medication to bring on AF? I think you can only use it if AF is between 21-42 days, if your not between this variation I would try OPKs.

Im sorry your cycles are so long Tierney have you tried EPO or anything like that to bring it down?

Giggles - I dont think it can see the variation of your hormones if you go passed a certain time limit but I could be wrong Im not really sure on that one but I spose you could give it a try, I cant be 100% tho


----------



## giggles.

wantingagirl said:


> Giggles - I dont think it can see the variation of your hormones if you go passed a certain time limit but I could be wrong Im not really sure on that one but I spose you could give it a try, I cant be 100% tho

I think I will keep it till my next cycle should I not be successful this month. 
Thanks for answering.


----------



## wantingagirl

No probs Giggles just use your OPK you have left :hugs:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

good morning, ladies! I've now used the CBFM for two days. I'm sure this has been discussed a zillion times over, so I apologize in advance.... I know you're not supposed to analyze the lines on the sticks because it doesn't tell you anything, but I did anyway. On my first day, the lines were darker than today. Does that mean maybe I didn't wet the stick as much as the day before, or...... Should I just not worry about it at all?


----------



## giggles.

wantingagirl said:


> No probs Giggles just use your OPK you have left :hugs:

Yeah, I have quite a few left. Hopefully they will work and I can sell CBFM (fingers crossed) and if not it gives me something new to play with next cycle :flower:


----------



## giggles.

SquirrelGirl said:


> good morning, ladies! I've now used the CBFM for two days. I'm sure this has been discussed a zillion times over, so I apologize in advance.... I know you're not supposed to analyze the lines on the sticks because it doesn't tell you anything, but I did anyway. On my first day, the lines were darker than today. Does that mean maybe I didn't wet the stick as much as the day before, or...... Should I just not worry about it at all?

I don't know SquirrelGirl, I haven't yet used mine yet, but the instructions do say to disregard the lines. If you are unsure whether you are wetting it enough, pee into a cup and test it that way. That way you know you have it wet enough


----------



## wantingagirl

Squirrelgirl - Do you dip it or hold it in the stream? I dip it and make sure I hold it in for 15 secs. These sticks are totally different then OPK they monitor the change in hormones, progesterone and estrogen so I have been told. I wouldnt worry about it, does the monitor show a low reading at the min? If the test was not performed correctly an error will come up on the screen and once you switch it off and back on it will ask you to perform a new test

Giggles FX too that you dont have to use the monitor!


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> good morning, ladies! I've now used the CBFM for two days. I'm sure this has been discussed a zillion times over, so I apologize in advance.... I know you're not supposed to analyze the lines on the sticks because it doesn't tell you anything, but I did anyway. On my first day, the lines were darker than today. Does that mean maybe I didn't wet the stick as much as the day before, or...... Should I just not worry about it at all?

The lines look completely different wet than dry. That could be part of it. But, I if you're only on CD7... don't worry about it at all right now. LOL I have an image somewhere showing Low, High, and Peak sticks. I'll try and find it for you.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

wantingagirl said:


> Squirrelgirl - Do you dip it or hold it in the stream?

I was holding it in the stream. I mean, I know it got sufficiently wet. Just looking for some explanation of why the Day 7 seemed lighter than Day 6. But not that I kept Day 6 to compare it. Just was looking for some explanation... seemed strange. But yet, I know it said you can't visually tell from the lines....

Anyway, it said low yesterday and today (as expected)... I wish I didn't obsess about it so much, though! :dohh:


----------



## Leilani

SquirrelGirl said:


> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Squirrelgirl - Do you dip it or hold it in the stream?
> 
> I was holding it in the stream. I mean, I know it got sufficiently wet. Just looking for some explanation of why the Day 7 seemed lighter than Day 6. But not that I kept Day 6 to compare it. Just was looking for some explanation... seemed strange. But yet, I know it said you can't visually tell from the lines....
> 
> Anyway, it said low yesterday and today (as expected)... I wish I didn't obsess about it so much, though! :dohh:Click to expand...

The estrogen line (one on the far end) gets lighter as your levels of estrogen increase and the other line - which is Luteinizing Hormone (LH) gets darker as you approach your peak.

Everybody's lines are different, but your lines should be consistent from cycle to cycle. You might want to consider keeping and labelling your sticks - plenty of us do that, and you might even get to the point where you know what your monitor will say without looking. This cycle I OV'd earlier than normal, but by analysong my sticks, my CD9 stick looked like all my previous day before peak sticks, and low and behold, I got a peak on CD10!

EDIT: I always pee in a cup, less messy and you can time the dipping better too.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Leilani said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wantingagirl said:
> 
> 
> Squirrelgirl - Do you dip it or hold it in the stream?
> 
> I was holding it in the stream. I mean, I know it got sufficiently wet. Just looking for some explanation of why the Day 7 seemed lighter than Day 6. But not that I kept Day 6 to compare it. Just was looking for some explanation... seemed strange. But yet, I know it said you can't visually tell from the lines....
> 
> Anyway, it said low yesterday and today (as expected)... I wish I didn't obsess about it so much, though! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> The estrogen line (one on the far end) gets lighter as your levels of estrogen increase and the other line - which is Luteinizing Hormone (LH) gets darker as you approach your peak.
> 
> Everybody's lines are different, but your lines should be consistent from cycle to cycle. You might want to consider keeping and labelling your sticks - plenty of us do that, and you might even get to the point where you know what your monitor will say without looking. This cycle I OV'd earlier than normal, but by analysong my sticks, my CD9 stick looked like all my previous day before peak sticks, and low and behold, I got a peak on CD10!
> 
> EDIT: I always pee in a cup, less messy and you can time the dipping better too.Click to expand...

Interesting! I've read people saying they've pulled the test sticks apart, but I didn't realize you could compare, especially month to month.


----------



## Leilani

The Clearblue peope don't encourage it - as it could affect their profit margins. I only used 3 sticks this cycle - started on CD8 and had an earlier than expected ovulation!


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> The Clearblue peope don't encourage it - as it could affect their profit margins. I only used 3 sticks this cycle - started on CD8 and had an earlier than expected ovulation!

Yeah... They don't like it... but you TOTALLY can! :) I got better at reading mine than the CBFM was! I could pick out my Peak stick, and it never gave me a Peak! Hmph! LOL


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh, so I looked at my stick again this morning, and it does look like one line is getting lighter and the other darker. I guess I was used to OPKs where one line is a test line, and the other line is supposed to get darker and darker. Maybe next month I will start analyzing them hardcore. lol. Another thing to obsess over! 

Hoping I won't need to next month though! With SMEP, softcups and PreSeed, I mean come on!!!!!!


----------



## wantingagirl

Yeah squirrelgirl I totally get what you mean Im not sure of the answer tho CBFM sticks are weird tho but love the monitor lol. Tell me about it if nothing else we are making lots of effort c'mon BFP's!!! [-o&lt;

Sounds about right Leilani make as much money out of us as possible they must be making a fortune. Wow wish I ovulated that early. Just shows you we could be timing bedding all wrong without the monitor


----------



## Leilani

You could've been timing it wrong, my LP is about 15/16 days, so I thought my 26-28 day cycles were pretty text book, but no, earlyish OV!!


----------



## wantingagirl

yeah its so strange from the monitor I usually OV day 15 but get the odd early and the odd late OV so good to know :happydance: and good to see the highs and peaks nothing quite like knowing what your body is doing


----------



## billiejo

morning ladies ! well its morning time here anyways!! on my second month and on cd10 and got first high.. last month it took a lot longer to get to high reading so i'm hopeful :).. started taking AC this month so fingers crossed xx babydust to all...


----------



## wantingagirl

billiejo thats a good sign and means you should hopefully get your peak in the next 5 days


----------



## billiejo

wantingagirl... thanks lets hope so :) :) been daydreaming of bumps already... just need to stay positive and as stress free as possible and not to worry about not being stress free hahaha!


----------



## bbdreams

Okay, so I am really confused. I have had a high on my monitor for two days now, but no ewcm, I had spotting yesterday, and my temp shot up this morning...so everything looks like I ov'd, but I usually don't ov until cd14.... My fertility monitor still hasn't showed a peak and I just got a high yesterday, so do you think I ov'd or that I am still going to?


----------



## Koromaru

Hi,
can you buy CBFM strips at the drug store or only online?


----------



## Babydreams321

Koromaru said:


> Hi,
> can you buy CBFM strips at the drug store or only online?

we can buy them at drugs stores in the UK hon ( although cheaper online ) xxx may be diff in the US?x


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Koromaru said:
> 
> 
> Hi,
> can you buy CBFM strips at the drug store or only online?
> 
> we can buy them at drugs stores in the UK hon ( although cheaper online ) xxx may be diff in the US?xClick to expand...

Same in the US! :)


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams said:


> Okay, so I am really confused. I have had a high on my monitor for two days now, but no ewcm, I had spotting yesterday, and my temp shot up this morning...so everything looks like I ov'd, but I usually don't ov until cd14.... My fertility monitor still hasn't showed a peak and I just got a high yesterday, so do you think I ov'd or that I am still going to?

There's really no way to know if that was your post-O rise or not until you've taken a few more days. It could be a stray high temp, your body could have tried to O and failed and will still need another go of it, or it might have been O. You'll know more in 2 days! :dust:


----------



## justarascal

Mine arrived today. Just need AF to show up now. Love gadgets!


----------



## ladybug21

Hey Megg,

I was using pre-seed to see if it would help but this time around I'm not going to use it and see what happens. I haven't done a CD21 testing but will be asking my doctor to do one for me. I have an appointment with her tomorrow. And I don't have my charts linked anywhere where you can see them. Hopefully it's like what you said and that it may just take more time for me. 

I heard from someone that even if you have the CBEM it could take months and still gives you only a 20% of conceiving, is that true?


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey, peeps! Need some help!

Today I got a high (CD10) but both lines were fairly faint. Took an OPK this afternoon (figured I'd do both while my CBFM learns my first cycle) and there's barely a Test line at all! So, How on earth do I get a high on my CBFM, if my opk is still so light? I am predicting that I'd O on the 7th of April...... Though I realize I could have been way wrong all these months. I hate reading the OPKs cuz I could never really convince myself if the line was "as dark or darker than" the control line!!!

What is the CBFM measuring to think that my fertility is now "high"? Wow, this was just not what I was expecting, and I'm so confused! 


And, fyi... I don't temp because I don't sleep well and would never be able to trust my temps. I tried it for a while and it was all over the place.

Arrrgh, why must I obsess about everything!!! GRRRR! :)


----------



## Megg33k

ladybug21 said:


> Hey Megg,
> 
> I was using pre-seed to see if it would help but this time around I'm not going to use it and see what happens. I haven't done a CD21 testing but will be asking my doctor to do one for me. I have an appointment with her tomorrow. And I don't have my charts linked anywhere where you can see them. Hopefully it's like what you said and that it may just take more time for me.
> 
> I heard from someone that even if you have the CBEM it could take months and still gives you only a 20% of conceiving, is that true?

It can definitely take months even using the CBFM. It just helps you time it. With a perfectly healthy couple, it can take up to 12+ months of perfectly timed sex to conceive! It doesn't always... obviously! But it can without there being a single solitary problem! Each month that you time your sex properly, there is about a 25-30% chance of conception... and that number falls a little with age. So, don't give up hope! It isn't always immediate! :hugs:



SquirrelGirl said:


> Hey, peeps! Need some help!
> 
> Today I got a high (CD10) but both lines were fairly faint. Took an OPK this afternoon (figured I'd do both while my CBFM learns my first cycle) and there's barely a Test line at all! So, How on earth do I get a high on my CBFM, if my opk is still so light? I am predicting that I'd O on the 7th of April...... Though I realize I could have been way wrong all these months. I hate reading the OPKs cuz I could never really convince myself if the line was "as dark or darker than" the control line!!!
> 
> What is the CBFM measuring to think that my fertility is now "high"? Wow, this was just not what I was expecting, and I'm so confused!
> 
> 
> And, fyi... I don't temp because I don't sleep well and would never be able to trust my temps. I tried it for a while and it was all over the place.
> 
> Arrrgh, why must I obsess about everything!!! GRRRR! :)

A High reading will usually be when both lines are fairly faint. The estrogen line gets fainter as it rises... So, your estrogen is on the rise. The LH line gets darker as it rises... So, if there IS an LH line, that would mean that its on the rise too! Right now... Its guessing! It sees them rising from previous sticks and doesn't know how long it will be before you Peak. Its trying to prevent you from missing potentially fertile days. It would rather you think you're fertile when you aren't then think you aren't when you are! Does that make sense? It'll get better as time goes on! If you have another cycle, it will be better on that one... It gets better each month (unless you're me)!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thank you so much, Megg! I appreciate you setting my mind at ease. :hugs:

How are you doing??? Hope you're feeling fantastic! :cloud9:


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, hun! :hugs: I'm good... mostly! Yesterday was a bad day, but today was great! I'm a little mood swingy to say the least! :rofl: I'm definitely on :cloud9: for sure! Just have bad days when I focus too much on the past and start doubting myself! But, doing well overall! Thanks! :D


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

i just got one too as a gift! i hope it helps and doesnt hinder things! sounds interesting tho.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi All!

After a lovely refreshing 2 week BabyandBump break, I have chosen to return. Namely to show you the attached picture from this morning! I am only 11 dpo but, whilst it is faint, there are definitely 2 lines. Haven't told OH yet. He proposed on the 16th March and we're getting married on June 19th (yes - this year!) so I think the romance must have helped!

Anyway, I have been in contact with some of you during my break and just wanted to say a massive congratulations to the recent BFPs, and a big thank you for being so understanding as to why I needed to have a break. After 2 miscarriages in September and November last year, I am praying for a sticky one this time, even if it means I will look podgy at my wedding!
 



Attached Files:







BFP 310310.jpg
File size: 16.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Leilani

Fantasticle news Lamburai - thanks for letting us know. V exciting about the proposal too!!

Sticky :dust: to you.


----------



## Megg33k

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After a lovely refreshing 2 week BabyandBump break, I have chosen to return. Namely to show you the attached picture from this morning! I am only 11 dpo but, whilst it is faint, there are definitely 2 lines. Haven't told OH yet. He proposed on the 16th March and we're getting married on June 19th (yes - this year!) so I think the romance must have helped!
> 
> Anyway, I have been in contact with some of you during my break and just wanted to say a massive congratulations to the recent BFPs, and a big thank you for being so understanding as to why I needed to have a break. After 2 miscarriages in September and November last year, I am praying for a sticky one this time, even if it means I will look podgy at my wedding!

OMFG! NO EFFING WAY!!! Look at you all knocked up and whatnot! :yipee: I'm SO :happydance: for you!!! 

Btw... When I first came back to BnB... I have to quote you:



Lamburai1703 said:

> Maybe we can buddy up and get our BFP's together!!

That was on Dec 17! Well, Mar 31 and it looks like we managed it, sweetheart! I couldn't be any happier for you if I tried! I'm SO freakin' excited!!! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Megg! There is definitely something in the water this month! Now I just have to eat superglue sandwiches morning, noon and night and wait and see. Determined not to get stressed about it as even if I miscarry again, the doctors might at least show a bit of interest this time!


----------



## Megg33k

NO! No one gets to miscarry this time! NO ONE! :hugs:


----------



## urchin

big congrats lambs !
fantastic news chikkie .... got it all crossed for an extra sticky one for you xx


----------



## moggymay

Lambs I am so happy for you hon, get yourself over to graduates! We will have cake :thumbup:

:wohoo: :yipee: :loopy: :happydance:

Even little Moglet is boogying at the good news :dance:


----------



## wantingagirl

haha billiejo thats exactly the way I think!

bbdreams Im not sure the spotting and temp would suggest you have and I have heard that a lady only got highs (no peaks) and conceived so you could have done. I would just keep testing when the monitor asks for it and bed regular. 

koromaru, I havent seen them at any of the drug stores here but I live in quite a small place I always get mine on ebay

Yes Ladybug that is true, it just means you have pinpoited all the days, it took me 5 cycles of using the clearblue fertility monitor to conceive. 

Squirrelgirl - The high reading on monitor could be leading up to OV? The OPK work differently from the monitor, they check the surge but the monitor checks the different changes of estrogen and progesterone so the result on the stick differs. I hope I was any kind of help and that made sense

Congrats Lamburai thats great and a double celebration!


----------



## Tulip

Get your backside over to the graduates NOW, missy..... it's time for another party - I'll bring the Schloer :wine:

:wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo: :wohoo:


----------



## hedgewitch

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> After a lovely refreshing 2 week BabyandBump break, I have chosen to return. Namely to show you the attached picture from this morning! I am only 11 dpo but, whilst it is faint, there are definitely 2 lines. Haven't told OH yet. He proposed on the 16th March and we're getting married on June 19th (yes - this year!) so I think the romance must have helped!
> 
> Anyway, I have been in contact with some of you during my break and just wanted to say a massive congratulations to the recent BFPs, and a big thank you for being so understanding as to why I needed to have a break. After 2 miscarriages in September and November last year, I am praying for a sticky one this time, even if it means I will look podgy at my wedding!

Lambs so pleased to hear the good news!!!! well done on your shiny new BFP!!!xx


----------



## Babydreams321

Congratulations Lamburai!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! eeeek!! im so excited for you!!!!! let us know when you tell your OH! I bet he'll be over the moon!!xx

Congrats on the proposal too!!!xxx


----------



## Minimin

:headspin:lamburai! Congrats hunny!:wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

Lambs - CONGRATULATIONS honey! The break did you good! Go girl!!! 

Hoping to be hot on your heels to go over to the Grads group! 

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/303100-faint-bfp-evap.html#post4892987


----------



## scorpiodragon

YAY Lambs!! So happy for you!! sticky vibes your way!!


----------



## Sue Dunhym

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay! Brilliant news Lambs! Very happy for you :D


----------



## moggymay

:wohoo: Nikki too :thumbup: to the CBFM come join the grads!


----------



## Minimin

Congrats Nikkie Lou! :wohoo:


----------



## nikki-lou25

I dont wanna tempt fate by joing grads just yet, lines are pretty faint atm

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0253.jpg
this is the latest


----------



## moggymay

a line is a line :thumbup: come on over whenever you are ready you will be very welcome, we might even have cake!


----------



## Minimin

Nikkie- My lines were the same- and then progressively got darker. As Moggy said- a line is a line honey! I shall hold some :pizza: for you, come and join us when your ready xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

thanks ladies, I might sneak in the back door ;) 

Just can't quite believe it and scared of a BFN tomorrow.


----------



## Megg33k

That's definitely a line, Nikki! :hugs: CONGRATS!


----------



## Babydreams321

congrats nikki lou!!! looking promising! eeek!!xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

hi!! 

I'm hoping someone can help me.... I forgot to turn my monitor on at the begining of this cycle and now the :witch: has just ended. Does anyone know if I can still use the monitor if i'm starting it this late? If I can...can you explain what I need to do..i'm super confused.. I want to test everyday this month cause my cycles are so long and irregular and see if it will pick up my ovulation. Thanks in advance for any help! Sorry i'm such a ditz!!


----------



## moggymay

Depends how long AF is, you can press the "M" button on CD1-5 so if you are on any of these you can still use it, alternatively you could say it is day 5 even if it isnt just remember it may confuse the monitor for next month if you ovulate early in your cycle


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> Lambs - CONGRATULATIONS honey! The break did you good! Go girl!!!
> 
> Hoping to be hot on your heels to go over to the Grads group!
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests-gallery/303100-faint-bfp-evap.html#post4892987

get your butt over there hun!! EEEEK so many BFP's!!


----------



## hedgewitch

nikki-lou25 said:


> I dont wanna tempt fate by joing grads just yet, lines are pretty faint atm
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v130/topginger25/Photo0253.jpg
> this is the latest

be defiant!! be a rebel!! come on over!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats Nikki-Lou! I stalk your chart so was very please when I saw green lines on FF this morning!


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

moggymay said:


> Depends how long AF is, you can press the "M" button on CD1-5 so if you are on any of these you can still use it, alternatively you could say it is day 5 even if it isnt just remember it may confuse the monitor for next month if you ovulate early in your cycle


Thanks! right now the monitor is clear is stays 1 and m... when i insert a stick it has a stick with an arrow pointing to the M button and a exclamation point pointing over it...I dont' know what i'm doing wrong but it won't read the stick...


----------



## Megg33k

If you hold the 'm' button down longer, it will change to anything between 1 and 5. You need to do it around the time of morning you'll be testing though! :)


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Thanks, Megg, for helping out all of us newbies!! :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime! I can't wait for all your BFP's! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> Anytime! I can't wait for all your BFP's! :hugs: and :dust:

Saying "me too" would be a major understatement! I'm currently laying in bed with my hips up on TWO pillows with a softcup in. COME ON :bfp: !!!


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Anytime! I can't wait for all your BFP's! :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Saying "me too" would be a major understatement! I'm currently laying in bed with my hips up on TWO pillows with a softcup in. COME ON :bfp: !!!Click to expand...

But still on BnB! That's the sign of a true TTCer! Good for you! :thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Anytime! I can't wait for all your BFP's! :hugs: and :dust:
> 
> Saying "me too" would be a major understatement! I'm currently laying in bed with my hips up on TWO pillows with a softcup in. COME ON :bfp: !!!Click to expand...
> 
> But still on BnB! That's the sign of a true TTCer! Good for you! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Yep! Figure I can't really do much else while I'm giving the little swimmers every opportunity to find their way! :haha:


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Megg33k said:


> If you hold the 'm' button down longer, it will change to anything between 1 and 5. You need to do it around the time of morning you'll be testing though! :)

so once it changes to a 5...when will it let me put the stick in...im confused it keeps putting an exclamation point over the stick...


----------



## WntAnthrBBad

i think i wont be using mine! i just dont get it!


----------



## Megg33k

You don't put the stick in until it asks for it! :) It starts on CD6 if its your first month using it. You turn on the machine every morning, and starting CD6 it will have a pic of a flashing stick... So you put one that you peed on in it! Then, a couple of minutes later it says you can take the stick out. Once you take the stick out, it tells you if you're Low, High, or Peak! :)


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Megg33k said:


> You don't put the stick in until it asks for it! :) It starts on CD6 if its your first month using it. You turn on the machine every morning, and starting CD6 it will have a pic of a flashing stick... So you put one that you peed on in it! Then, a couple of minutes later it says you can take the stick out. Once you take the stick out, it tells you if you're Low, High, or Peak! :)

You are a genius! Truly a goddess thank you so much! I've been wracking my brain and can't find the silly booklet!! Thank you thank you thank you!!!:happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome, honey!

To download a copy of the instruction manual, click this: https://www.clearblueeasy.com/pdfs/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-pdf.php 

Catch that egg, lovely! xx


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Megg33k said:


> You're welcome, honey!
> 
> To download a copy of the instruction manual, click this: https://www.clearblueeasy.com/pdfs/clearblue-easy-fertility-monitor-pdf.php
> 
> Catch that egg, lovely! xx

Aye!! Your so helpful!! Thank you!!! Seriously you have made me so happy! haha this is our last month before my husband deploys to get a bean and I thought I wasn't going to get to use the monitor! I moved and lost everything! You have made my month thank you again!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime! Get that bean in place before he leaves! I have faith that you can and will! :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Waiting2bMommy said:


> Aye!! Your so helpful!! Thank you!!! Seriously you have made me so happy! haha this is our last month before my husband deploys to get a bean and I thought I wasn't going to get to use the monitor! I moved and lost everything! You have made my month thank you again!!!! :hugs:

Just wanted to add - make sure you set your monitor at a time which is convenient for you to test with FMU, or you'll have to store it in a pot until your monitor is ready!

:dust: and FX for you and DH.


----------



## Waiting2bMommy

Leilani said:


> Just wanted to add - make sure you set your monitor at a time which is convenient for you to test with FMU, or you'll have to store it in a pot until your monitor is ready!
> 
> :dust: and FX for you and DH.

Thank you thank you thank you!!! I'll remember that hahaha.


----------



## billiejo

hey everyone.. this is my second month using the monitor.. i got high reading on day 10 and its now day 14 and still high.. i had hoped the have gotten that peak.. any one take long that the 5 days they say in the manual to achieve peak on second month???? xx


----------



## Megg33k

I used mine for 2 or 3 months and never got a Peak... I got pregnant... but not a Peak! LOL


----------



## Cupcake1979

I'm on my first month of using the machine and went straight from Low to Peak... didn't give me much warning but I hope I caught the egg. Next month I'm hoping i show an increase in the hormones gradually to give me plenty of warning!


----------



## bbdreams

I am on my sixth high day according to cbfm, but my temp this morning seems to indicate that I ov'd. I am so confused. I am starting to wish I had never purchased this thing and that I had stuck with the plain opk's.


----------



## Megg33k

The last 2 are open circles indicating that the temps could be wrong... What was "off" about them... Maybe they're being misleading? Or, it might have missed your Peak... It does pretty often on the first cycle.


----------



## nikki-lou25

bbdreams said:


> I am on my sixth high day according to cbfm, but my temp this morning seems to indicate that I ov'd. I am so confused. I am starting to wish I had never purchased this thing and that I had stuck with the plain opk's.

Don't worry about all the highs on the 1st cycle, I got a peak in the end but I had about 10 highs first. I too got frustrated, but it takes a cycle to "get to know you" 
People have gotten pregnant without the peak too :thumbup:
1st cycle was confusing with the monitor but 2nd cycle worked a treat for us :flower:


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Hello first time using monitor I've had both my highs and peaks I thought it would stop asking to test after this but after my peak I've had to do five more test, 4 are all low so why's it still asking me I'm going to run out of sticks at this rate


----------



## Tulip

The monitor will always either ask for 10 or 20 sticks. Any after the peak-peak-high will always be Low, so you don't have to feed it sticks if you don't want to - it doesn't even read them! x


----------



## JESSIEBELL

Thanks, hopefully next month I will get the hang of this


----------



## nupu

Hi! Can anyne help please? 
This is the first month we've used this monitor. We have previously used OPK and had three pregnancies, none of which were successful.
Started to poas on CD6 and about CD 11/12 got high reading. I haven't had a peak but am still getting highs on CD21. I have a regular cycle of 28 days so can anyone shed any light as to what is going on?
I'd appreciate any help!
Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone


----------



## Tulip

Hello nupu, so sorry for your losses. It's very common for the monitor not to reach a Peak on your first cycle. It will adjust its sensors next time - chances are you have O'd, it just didn't pick up your surge x


----------



## nupu

Tulip said:


> Hello nupu, so sorry for your losses. It's very common for the monitor not to reach a Peak on your first cycle. It will adjust its sensors next time - chances are you have O'd, it just didn't pick up your surge x

Thanks Tulip. That's really helpful. Do you know why it still says high? I'm assuming that the little sticks you pee on are like ovulation tests because when you take them out you can see two lines or one and a lighter line etc. My lines are still quite similar in colour but this never happened with OPK - they always lightened up at this point in a cycle. I'd really value your opinion


----------



## Tulip

It's all about comparing the two lines.

At the beginning the Oestrogen line will get darker then lighter, then the LH line will get darker..... then both should be slightly faded. It's not always noticable by eye if your surges aren't that strong. That's why CB tell you not to read the lines! Though after a few months you might be able to read them.... just ignore them for now.

It will stay High until it registers a Peak.... but you've probably missed your peak so it'll say high until your 20th stick which will be a Low.


----------



## bbdreams

I am going crazy this month! Every month that I used opk's I got a pos opk and pretty sure I ov'd soon after them because of cycle length and temping. This month using the cbfm I am still getting highs on cd16... and my temp is still low! I normally ov on cd14.... I wish that I knew what is going on!


----------



## billiejo

got my first ever peak today woohoo.. you'd think it was a bfp but am so delighted... jumped hubbie the second i got back to bed room hheeheeeh.... here's hoping xx i missed yesterday as was away so will have to wait til tomorrow to see if i get another peak or a high... just hope i've not missed my chance but seriously delighted to see peak and egg!!!! started angus cactus this month so whos knows! i never got positive opk before and 1st month never got a peak on monitor.. baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congrats on the peak Billiejo. Now go get some!


----------



## billiejo

Lamburai1703 said:


> Congrats on the peak Billiejo. Now go get some!

ta very much lamburai :hugs::hugs:.... 

quick question do i need to poas tomorrow and continue until i've used them all up? i've 10 sticks left but surly if i've gotten my peak its pointless putting more sticks in no?? help im confused now.. its all the chocolate i've eaten clouding my tiny mind!!xx

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## nikki-lou25

If your peak is 10th stick I wouldn't "feed" it anymore as 2nd peak and following low is an automatic reading :)


----------



## billiejo

tks nikki-lou but when i missed yesterdays stick do you think i should turn it on tomorrow to see wat it says, as in will it ask for a stick or will it automatically read Peak or High?


----------



## Tulip

If it has asked for ten sticks it *should* stop now x


----------



## billiejo

think it was the 10th stick alright tulip.. fingers crossed eh!!! dtd this morning will aim for again tonite and tomorrow nite and the next nite, then SLEEP for two weeks ;)


----------



## Tulip

LMAO I know how you feel!

Even if it asks for a stick tomorrow, don't feed it. After the first peak it automatically gives you another peak, then a high, then a low. It doesn't even read the buggers. x


----------



## billiejo

ta very much love.. here's a hoping eh....... xxx hope all is good with everyone else xx


----------



## billiejo

well its day 18 and second peak :happydance::happydance::happydance: i am soooo happy you'd swear i was already pregnant.. i suppose its just that since our loss last year i've never gotten positive on OPKs and thought that there was something up.. god bless CBFM!!! now just to catch the swimmers and away we go.. was too tired to dtd last nite so will aim for tonite.. so that's once yesterday Monday (peak day no.1) and again tonite Tuesday(peak day no.2) and then tomorrow nite? is that it then girls do ye think we could have done enough then? oh and dtd friday nite as well when on a high reading was out sat nite and sunday was too tired.. oh i hope and pray we've done enough?? help!!! any advice would be sooooo appreciated....:flower::flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

You'll be fine. Are you temping too? The only sure fire way of knowing if CBFM got it right is by seeing when your temp goes up.


----------



## billiejo

not temping lamburai as i never sleep fully at nite for a solid block of time... just gotta keep the fingers crossed :) xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Hey ladies! Lots of convos about the same thing on my mind! I started getting highs at CD10, was starting to give up hope, but finally got a very positive OPK test yesterday afternoon, and a Peak on the CBFM this morning on CD17. Followed by very positive OPK tests this morning and this afternoon! I've never had an OPK be that clear, I've always had to convince myself the line was "as dark" as the control line!

So if there ever was a month for it to work, this would be it! We've been :sex: like :bunny:

AND!! to make it even better, I'm getting ovulatory pain on the left side right now. Whoo hooooooo! GO :spermy: GO!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


To clarify a bit... So, because I got a peak this morning, it automatically will say Peak tomorrow and then High then Low regardless of whether I feed it sticks? I've done 12 sticks, so would rather not waste them if I don't have to... But I don't want to mess up it's analysis for next month either....


----------



## Leilani

Yay for getting a peak Squirrel.

That's right - you can stop feeding the machine now, save those sticks - not that you'll need them, as you're going to get a BFP this month!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Great, thanks. It's too bad ClearBlue is all about makin' the money, rather than telling us what is truly necessary.


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Great, thanks. *It's too bad ClearBlue is all about makin' the money, rather than telling us what is truly necessary.*

Isn't that the truth?!?! Hate that! 

:happydance: for your Peak though! :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Hi guys :D I've just bought a CBFM for my next cycle. I have really long cycles and I know that the CBFM doesnt recognise long cycles but im going to use soy isoflavones too and hopefully keep my cycle under 42 days :)


----------



## mummy_blues

Hey ladies, this is my first month using the CBFM and I got my two bars yesterday and today at CD 8 & CD 9. How long does the two bars stay and when will I usually get my 3 bars?? Do I still have to keep testing after I got my 3 bars and egg? I've only got the 20 test stick pack, not sure if its enough! thanks for any advice!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Mummy_Blues. Sometimes CBFM will not even pick up a peak (3 bars) if it is your first cycle and might just give you a load of highs. This is because it takes some time to "learn" your cycle. 

Blah11 - Following both my miscarriages I had longer cycles so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M on day 5 and pretending it was CD1. This worked fine as it bought my cycles to under the 42 days. You could perhaps try that? If you have long cycles then it seems unlikely you would get a high reading before at least CD14 anyway - well that's how it was for me anyway.


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi everyone, just to let you know; I've joined another forum in which a few Clearblue Experts and doctors from the company answer questions and I find it very very useful. Here are some points answered by the doctors & Clearblue experts: 
*
Q1: WHY Do I only sometimes get 2 bars peak over a long period of time and never a 3 bars peak??*
A: 1-5 days increased fertility (2 bars) are shown over 1-5 days on average, but it can also be significantly longer.
A Very important factor for ovulation display is to STRICTLY Abide by the wetting times (3 seconds in the urine stream or 15 seconds in the cup, check with the clock). Too long, or too short-wetting can cause a lack of ovulation indicator. Especially when too much urine gets on the test strip, test the lines do not develop properly because the sticks are virtually flooded "and speed past the antibodies to the line. This may well lead to not ovulate symbol can be displayed.
I'll keep my fingers crossed that the ovulation icon will appear soon!
Greetings
Dr. Andrea Weidenfeld 

*Q2: When is the BEST TIME For Sex once I detect my Peak fertility?*
A The time of ovulation is the first LH-RISE dependent. The further development of the LH's how long it stays up, how high it rises up, etc. does not matter - ovulation follows after the first significant increase that triggers the Clear Blue monitor the ovulation icon.
According to a comprehensive study of the Clear Blue Monitor; ovulation occurs in 76% of cycles on the second ovulation/egg Symbol Day; 15% on the first Peak fertility day, 6% on the day after the second Peak fertiliy day, and 3% later onwards.
Therefore, the ideal timing in most cases is on the first day of Peak fertility ovulation symbol, because the sperm needs a little time to be able to fertilize, and it can wait about 2 days for the egg. This recommendation applies also to the less motility sperm.

Hope it helps, hope the translation is OK and easy to understand cause I translated it from a german speaking forum.


----------



## Blah11

Oh great tip! I'll try that if I have no luck with the soy bringing my cycles down :) Is it 42 days max that CBFM sees as a 'normal' cycle length?


RE the peak days and best sex times, BD as soon as peak time comes up, and you can stop when you've ov'd? Does it tell you when uv ovd?


----------



## Lamburai1703

It will continue counting beyond the 42 days, but it will be less accurate. It also only ever asks for a maximum of 20 sticks so if you were to start testing on CD9 it would only ask until CD29 and then stop. If you were to ovulate on cd30 then you would never get a peak reading. When do you normally ovulate/how long are your cycles?


----------



## Blah11

They're very irregular and I don't always ovulate. They're usually about 40 days long and my luteal phase is pretty much always 14 days. That being said I'm on CD45! Hoping AF comes soon. I'm quite bloated, my CM is sticky and cervix is low and hard so its looking like AF will visit in the next few days.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Do you temp aswell? If not then perhaps try that as it would give you a better indicator of when AF is due and when/if you have ovulated. Good luck!


----------



## Blah11

Thanks, I do temp but I have broken sleep as my daughter is still up a few times during the night so they don't have much pattern :dohh:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Ah. That must be difficult. I'm sure CBFM will work for you if you just trick it by a few days.


----------



## Tierney

hi everyone just a quick question, can your temp take a couple of days to rise after ov? I thought that you more than likely ov'd on the second peak day on cbfm but i didnt get a temp rise today so hoping that its tomorrow anyone know? thanks x


----------



## Blah11

It rises right after ovulation hun cos your body releases lots of progesterone causing the temp rise. It can gradually go up over a couple of days though not necessarily a huge spike overnight.

did you get your 2nd peak day reading today? if so that means you wont get the rise until tomorrow. or maybe you'll get more than 2 peak readings since its your first cycle?


----------



## Tierney

thank hun just have to keep on with the bd for a while x


----------



## Megg33k

FF didn't pick up my O on its own until 6dpo! Keep BDing until it confirms... but if you think you already did, you probably did! I know I was able to override FF and put mine in correctly at 1-2dpo! LOL


----------



## Slowduck

Hi there
I'm new to B&B and CBFM. Mine arrived yesterday and i set it to CD5 this morning. I'm ridiculously excited about it... i get my hopes up every month so i'm kinda getting used to the let downs. I'm into my 5th cycle and have definitely had early MC and one possible one so it's been a bit pants!! 

I'm looking forward to getting to know you all and i'm hoping that we'll all get BFPs REALLY soon! 

Is the cheese roll still going? I'd love to be part of the Clearblue Wonders!

Thanks
Sarah x


----------



## Leilani

Blah11 said:


> It rises right after ovulation hun cos your body releases lots of progesterone causing the temp rise. It can gradually go up over a couple of days though not necessarily a huge spike overnight.
> 
> did you get your 2nd peak day reading today? if so that means you wont get the rise until tomorrow. or maybe you'll get more than 2 peak readings since its your first cycle?

After the first peak the second peak and then a high the next day and the low the day after that are automatic - no sticks needed. There is no such thing as more than 2 peaks, the CBFM is on auto-piolet after the first peak. Lots of ladies stop feedin ther machine after they get their first peak to save sticks and $$. I usually use an out of date stick on my second high - just to compare the lines!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hello!

I think this is my first time posting on this thread. 

So, I was trying to do the SMEP but we didn't make it all the way. I had a +OPK on CD 13 night, the monitor read peak on CD 14 and 15. We BD on CD 10, 12, 14, and 15. Do you think we timed it well? I'm worried cuz we didn't finish the SMEP!

Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!

:dust:

TIA!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Hello!
> 
> I think this is my first time posting on this thread.
> 
> So, I was trying to do the SMEP but we didn't make it all the way. I had a +OPK on CD 13 night, the monitor read peak on CD 14 and 15. We BD on CD 10, 12, 14, and 15. Do you think we timed it well? I'm worried cuz we didn't finish the SMEP!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> TIA!

I think you're fine. You BD'd on both of your peak days. I read you're supposed to BD before you O, otherwise the sperm won't be able to meet up with the egg in the right spot in time. So I wouldn't stress about it! Good luck!


----------



## mimiwc2010

SquirrelGirl said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I think this is my first time posting on this thread.
> 
> So, I was trying to do the SMEP but we didn't make it all the way. I had a +OPK on CD 13 night, the monitor read peak on CD 14 and 15. We BD on CD 10, 12, 14, and 15. Do you think we timed it well? I'm worried cuz we didn't finish the SMEP!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> TIA!
> 
> I think you're fine. You BD'd on both of your peak days. I read you're supposed to BD before you O, otherwise the sperm won't be able to meet up with the egg in the right spot in time. So I wouldn't stress about it! Good luck!Click to expand...

Thanks for your answer squirrelgirl :hugs: ! I was feeling down on the SMEP group, but felt much more hopeful after reading this thread. Wanted another opinion. Only 11 days left to test!!!!

How did your SMEP go? Did you get your peak?

Take care! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:


----------



## Tulip

Dont worry Mimi I completely missed my peaks this cycle and got myself a bean! Best of luck xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Hello!
> 
> I think this is my first time posting on this thread.
> 
> So, I was trying to do the SMEP but we didn't make it all the way. I had a +OPK on CD 13 night, the monitor read peak on CD 14 and 15. We BD on CD 10, 12, 14, and 15. Do you think we timed it well? I'm worried cuz we didn't finish the SMEP!
> 
> Congrats to all the BFPs!!!!
> 
> :dust:
> 
> TIA!
> 
> I think you're fine. You BD'd on both of your peak days. I read you're supposed to BD before you O, otherwise the sperm won't be able to meet up with the egg in the right spot in time. So I wouldn't stress about it! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your answer squirrelgirl :hugs: ! I was feeling down on the SMEP group, but felt much more hopeful after reading this thread. Wanted another opinion. Only 11 days left to test!!!!
> 
> How did your SMEP go? Did you get your peak?
> 
> Take care! :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:Click to expand...

Well, I :sex: way more than SMEP said to... I BD'd three days straight before I got my Peak on day 16 and 17, then both of those Peak days, and that was it. Hoping OH's :spermy: kept up with it all! We went on vacation, so it was more fun :sex: rather than baby-making :sex: Maybe that will do the trick because it was because we wanted to!

I also used softcups for the first time this month..... got a lot of PMA this time around! Hoping we all get our BFPs this month for sure!


----------



## mimiwc2010

That sounds fun squirrelgirl! I haven't done that much BDing, or that often, since our first 2 years together 8yrs ago! Maybe if we had tried when we first got married it would've been easier to do it just for fun, now it really feels like work...I'm thinking this is just not normal in my eyes. I am all for it being FUN and when you both feel like it. Oh well.

When do you test??


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> When do you test??


AF is due the 19th. .......going to try to not go crazy POAS til then... but that's rather doubtful! :haha:


----------



## mimiwc2010

I'll (try and wait to) test on the 20th! Hope this is it for us hon!


----------



## bw9522

my monitor showed a peak on cd 11 and 12, i started spotting yesterday and it was like af earlier but have eased off now but although i havae had my peak on cbfm my FF chart has not detected ovulation.
Also how do you get to post your chart.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> I'll (try and wait to) test on the 20th! Hope this is it for us hon!

Can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mimiwc2010

bw9522 said:


> my monitor showed a peak on cd 11 and 12, i started spotting yesterday and it was like af earlier but have eased off now but although i havae had my peak on cbfm my FF chart has not detected ovulation.
> Also how do you get to post your chart.

This might be a stupid questions but, are you taking temps?

I've read some women experience ov spotting, that could be it :shrug:.


----------



## ticktock

Hi I used my cbfm for first time last cycle (just started af today :sad1: )

and I got my peak on day 16 and started af today (I have a little browny discharge 2 days prior to starting af so go on first day of red flow) on day 30

So that would put my lp at about 14 days? Or shorter cos of the little spotting I get even though its not red blood but mild cramps with it. And do you normally consider day after the first peak 1dpo?

I don't temp cos work shifts and would be all over the place lol

Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks x

And hoping for better luck this cycle too, maybe my cbfm will be more used to me!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ticktock said:


> Hi I used my cbfm for first time last cycle (just started af today :sad1: )
> 
> and I got my peak on day 16 and started af today (I have a little browny discharge 2 days prior to starting af so go on first day of red flow) on day 30
> 
> So that would put my lp at about 14 days? Or shorter cos of the little spotting I get even though its not red blood but mild cramps with it. And do you normally consider day after the first peak 1dpo?
> 
> I don't temp cos work shifts and would be all over the place lol
> 
> Hope someone can enlighten me, thanks x
> 
> And hoping for better luck this cycle too, maybe my cbfm will be more used to me!

Do not count the spotting before AF. Your LP ends when the real AF shows up. I get spotting ahead of AF, and talked quite a bit to my OB/GYN about it. She confirmed you start CD1 when AF fully arrives.

As far as what day is 1DPO..... I thought you generally O the day after your first peak (according to CB's statistics most women O on the second peak day), So, technically 1DPO would be 2 days after the first peak. But you'd need to temp and such to know for sure....


----------



## Megg33k

Just chiming in to say that I've seen girls on this thread who started temping and realized that they weren't O'ing until a good 2-3 days after their Peaks... so they kept missing it because they weren't BDing anymore. If you don't temp... I'd go at least 2-3 days past the 2nd Peak before you throw in the "trying" towel for the month! But if you don't temp... You can probably start counting 1dpo as the High day after the 2 Peaks.


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> Just chiming in to say that I've seen girls on this thread who started temping and realized that they weren't O'ing until a good 2-3 days after their Peaks... so they kept missing it because they weren't BDing anymore. If you don't temp... I'd go at least 2-3 days past the 2nd Peak before you throw in the "trying" towel for the month! But if you don't temp... You can probably start counting 1dpo as the High day after the 2 Peaks.

I think this is kind of the purpose of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. You're supposed to BD three nights in a row after your first positive, then skip a day, then do one more day of BDing. I guess I'll have to follow SMEP more closely next month (if I don't get my BFP this month! Keeping the hope so far!)


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just chiming in to say that I've seen girls on this thread who started temping and realized that they weren't O'ing until a good 2-3 days after their Peaks... so they kept missing it because they weren't BDing anymore. If you don't temp... I'd go at least 2-3 days past the 2nd Peak before you throw in the "trying" towel for the month! But if you don't temp... You can probably start counting 1dpo as the High day after the 2 Peaks.
> 
> I think this is kind of the purpose of the Sperm Meets Egg Plan. You're supposed to BD three nights in a row after your first positive, then skip a day, then do one more day of BDing. I guess I'll have to follow SMEP more closely next month (if I don't get my BFP this month! Keeping the hope so far!)Click to expand...

Ahhh, gotcha! I read the SMEP plan once back in the day... but I kind of forgot about it, honestly! LOL It sounds like a solid plan and it's supposed to be very, very effective! Good luck!!! :dust:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Megg33k said:


> Just chiming in to say that I've seen girls on this thread who started temping and realized that they weren't O'ing until a good 2-3 days after their Peaks... so they kept missing it because they weren't BDing anymore. If you don't temp... I'd go at least 2-3 days past the 2nd Peak before you throw in the "trying" towel for the month! But if you don't temp... You can probably start counting 1dpo as the High day after the 2 Peaks.

THanks megg and squirrel girl for your info, it helps a lot.

I started temping later in this cycle, but I was able to kinda match the peaks, +OPKs and the temp spike with ov.

I think the monitor + temping is the ideal dertility tracking, as you'd be tracking the 3 hormones.


----------



## nemom

first time using cbfm, showing high since cd 5, it's now cd 22 and still high...what is wrong...does that mean i'm not ovulating...is it too late to start bbt? sorry for the numerous quesitons...thanks for any help


----------



## Megg33k

Some people don't get a Peak their first month, and it doesn't mean you aren't ovulating. Its just the machine getting to know your cycles. You could start doing BBT... but its more than likely too late to tell you anything important this cycle. Although, I do suggest starting now to get in the habit if you intend to do it next cycle (if you don't get a BFP this time, of course)! I think CBFM + BBT is actually the best combo possible. Someone said it earlier, and I can't agree more!

How long are your cycles usually?


----------



## Leilani

nemom said:


> first time using cbfm, showing high since cd 5, it's now cd 22 and still high...what is wrong...does that mean i'm not ovulating...is it too late to start bbt? sorry for the numerous quesitons...thanks for any help

The CBFM is getting to know you - this is not unusual for a first cycle using the monitor, though it is a bit disappointing. It will only ask you for 20 sticks this first cycle, and the 20th stick you use will automatically show a low reading - this is no reflection on anything, just programming. Some people have very subtle changes in their hormones during their cycle, which are harder for the monitor to detect during your first month with it - in future it will recognise these changes and hopefully give you the range of low, high and peak readings.

The first month I used the monitor I had highs from CD6 (not sure why you started on CD5) until AF showed up around CD19. This was a one off for me, and most likely an anovulatory cycle, which I haven't had one of since, since then I've had a few cycles for all three levels of reading, and annoyingly 2 cycles where I went from Low to Peak with no warning.

Did you get your monitor new, or has somebody else used it. If it's not brand new, did you do a hard-reset - which is more complex than just removing the batteries?

Some ladies (Megg33k is one of them) who neer get a peak, but still have fallen pregnant. The only true measure of ovulation is bbt, but depending on how long your cycle usually are, it could be too late this cycle to start.

ETA: Megg is way more concise than me!


----------



## Megg33k

I like your answer better though! LOL

Yes, I never ended up getting Peaks and stopped using my machine. I am not a good example of "normal" in that respect though. I've also never had a + OPK... and my HPT lines are utter crap! However, there were several women in here over time that got BFP's without a Peak! I think temping is the best thing that you can do in combo with the CBFM! And, even though I never got a Peak on my machine, I still think they're great for 99% of women who are TTC! I'm just not one of them!


----------



## mimiwc2010

I, fortunately, read that sometimes the monitor can miss your peak the first few months so I backed up with OPKs. But, I got my peak and it coincided with all other fertility signs/tests.

So, I would suggest that you start temping now to get used to it like Megg said, and back up with OPKs next cycle, just in case, so you try not to miss your LH surge.

Make sense? Good Luck and baby and stickly :dust: to all!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

mimiwc2010 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Just chiming in to say that I've seen girls on this thread who started temping and realized that they weren't O'ing until a good 2-3 days after their Peaks... so they kept missing it because they weren't BDing anymore. If you don't temp... I'd go at least 2-3 days past the 2nd Peak before you throw in the "trying" towel for the month! But if you don't temp... You can probably start counting 1dpo as the High day after the 2 Peaks.
> 
> THanks megg and squirrel girl for your info, it helps a lot.
> 
> I started temping later in this cycle, but I was able to kinda match the peaks, +OPKs and the temp spike with ov.
> 
> I think the monitor + temping is the ideal dertility tracking, as you'd be tracking the 3 hormones.Click to expand...


I'm thinking we should post this info over in the SMEP thread. I know prior to Megg's explanation, I wasn't understanding why you BD three nights in a row after a peak, wait a day, then BD one more time... Which is why I stopped after the second peak night.... :blush:


----------



## Blah11

Cd48 :(


----------



## ticktock

Thanks for your help everyone, will carry on the bding for a bit longer then lol

I did wonder if ov'd later as usually get ov pain which happened the high after the 2 peaks. So I did bd enough but obviously my body wasn't co-operating :dohh: so bring on the next cycle! Should be on holiday for around ov time so at least will have lots of time to get down to it haha

Best of luck to everyone!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

ticktock said:


> Thanks for your help everyone, will carry on the bding for a bit longer then lol
> 
> I did wonder if ov'd later as usually get ov pain which happened the high after the 2 peaks. So I did bd enough but obviously my body wasn't co-operating :dohh: so bring on the next cycle! Should be on holiday for around ov time so at least will have lots of time to get down to it haha
> 
> Best of luck to everyone!!!

Good luck to you too!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## mummy_blues

Lamburai1703 said:


> Hi Mummy_Blues. Sometimes CBFM will not even pick up a peak (3 bars) if it is your first cycle and might just give you a load of highs. This is because it takes some time to "learn" your cycle.
> 
> Blah11 - Following both my miscarriages I had longer cycles so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M on day 5 and pretending it was CD1. This worked fine as it bought my cycles to under the 42 days. You could perhaps try that? If you have long cycles then it seems unlikely you would get a high reading before at least CD14 anyway - well that's how it was for me anyway.

Yah Yah! I got my Peak!! I was SO DARN WORRIED after reading all those posts about people not getting their peaks during the first cycle, but THANK GOD the Digital Ovulations tests came on TIME CD 14 punctually and I got a peak on the Clearblue monitor 15 Hours later. 

Tested with monitor CD 14 at 6am, no LH surge, still at 2 bars but tested again at 3 pm with Ovulation test and I caught the first surge! 

At least now I can pin point my surge starting swh between 7am-3pm on CD 14. Continuing :sex::sex::sex:

Some pictures: First one shows the progression of Estrogen (left blue line) and LH (right blue line), except for OPK which only shows LH. Second picture was my test results on CD 14, last picture is my test result from CD 15.
 



Attached Files:







Resized sticks.jpg
File size: 41.8 KB
Views: 32









IMG_5521_copy.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 14









IMG_5528copy.jpg
File size: 27.8 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Leilani

Great pics!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Great news Mummy_blues! Yay for peak!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I get emailed loads of hotel offers and thought those of you in the UK might be interested in this deal for some away from home ovulation time nookie:

https://www.devere.co.uk/offers/leisure-offers/1000-rooms-ten-pounds.html

I recommend the mill and old swan in Oxford. Some are a bit conference centre-like but for £10 a night, who can moan!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi All!

Been a month or two at least since I posted. We officially gave up trying to do it on our own and went to the RE a couple of weeks ago. Despite the fact that we did 2 clomid cycles at 70+ days each with total failure, the RE, after inspecting us both said that it's likely that my wife was in fact developing a follicle and it just wasn't getting released.

So, he put us on a closely monitored cycle of clomid. She had her U/S and B/W done today (CD12) and they said she indeed has a nicely developing follicle on her left ovary, so they prescribed ovidrel for us to hold on to.

They asked if we wanted to do timed BD'ing or if they want to just do IUI since it's included in the cycle "package" that we paid for. My swimmers are very strong and plentiful, but I'm not interested in paying another $900 on the chance that they don't make it to home base :)

So she has to go back on CD 15 for another round of U/S and B/W, and if all goes well they'll have us abstain for a few days and 3 days later I'll give my donation and they'll do the IUI an hour later. So, hopefully by the end of next week we'll finally be getting good news from the IUI follow up appointment!

I'll post more often until the end of next week and keep you all updated :)

Congrats to everyone that's had any sort of forward progress. After a year of trying I'm ready to have some of the same :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Great news Mitch and I have everything crossed for you. Good luck!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Everyone, 

Was wondering if I could ask a quick question: I've been TTC for 15 months and finally brought myself a clearblue fertility monitor. One day last week approx cd4 I forgot to switch it on during my window and cd7 was ill and overslept so no test done. Have I totally messed it up for this cycle? xx


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hey Russell - I really hope everything works out for you two, and that you get your bundle of joy soon!

Babycakes - did you press the m button at all at the beginning of your cycle to indicate you started? Is this the first time using it?


----------



## mimiwc2010

mummy_blues said:


> Lamburai1703 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mummy_Blues. Sometimes CBFM will not even pick up a peak (3 bars) if it is your first cycle and might just give you a load of highs. This is because it takes some time to "learn" your cycle.
> 
> Blah11 - Following both my miscarriages I had longer cycles so I decided to "trick" CBFM by pressing M on day 5 and pretending it was CD1. This worked fine as it bought my cycles to under the 42 days. You could perhaps try that? If you have long cycles then it seems unlikely you would get a high reading before at least CD14 anyway - well that's how it was for me anyway.
> 
> Yah Yah! I got my Peak!! I was SO DARN WORRIED after reading all those posts about people not getting their peaks during the first cycle, but THANK GOD the Digital Ovulations tests came on TIME CD 14 punctually and I got a peak on the Clearblue monitor 15 Hours later.
> 
> Tested with monitor CD 14 at 6am, no LH surge, still at 2 bars but tested again at 3 pm with Ovulation test and I caught the first surge!
> 
> At least now I can pin point my surge starting swh between 7am-3pm on CD 14. Continuing :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Some pictures: First one shows the progression of Estrogen (left blue line) and LH (right blue line), except for OPK which only shows LH. Second picture was my test results on CD 14, last picture is my test result from CD 15.Click to expand...

Seeing that egg for the first sure is exciting, ain't it?!?! COngrats...now go get that egg fertilized!:thumbup:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Always nice to see a guy on BnB... Wish my hubby would take a more active role (aside from the obvious!) in doing anything to help out, like at the very least take a multivitamin!!

Good luck MDRussell0779!


----------



## SunShyn2205

hey ya'all,
This is my first post, I have Been TTC for 12 month, I did 3 cycles on Femara and got a BFP then MCC shortly after(sept.2009), This is my 3rd month on Femara since the loss and Im Happy to say I brought out the Big Guns for this Cycle(CBFM). Today is Cycle Day 9 and I got a Peak! Ive been dreaming of BFP all week hopefully this month will my month, my birthday is May 1st and is the only gift i really want....

Baby Dust to all TTC...


----------



## SunShyn2205

SquirrelGirl...I had the hardest time getting my hubby to take multi-vitamins..I probably tried 4 different brands and he refused to take them, (stubborn men lol).. I finally tried the one-a-day gummies for adults and it worked.. they taste like gummie bears and as long as hes taken em, I'm happy and I will keep buying them.. good luck!

Baby Dust to all TTC...


----------



## SquirrelGirl

SunShyn2205 said:


> SquirrelGirl...I had the hardest time getting my hubby to take multi-vitamins..I probably tried 4 different brands and he refused to take them, (stubborn men lol).. I finally tried the one-a-day gummies for adults and it worked.. they taste like gummie bears and as long as hes taken em, I'm happy and I will keep buying them.. good luck!
> 
> Baby Dust to all TTC...

interesting idea there.... :haha:

And WELCOME!!! :flower: wow, a peak on CD9? That must be nice! I O way later, this month CD17!


----------



## Blah11

GRRR wish my AF would show its face so I can join you all >=( Is it possible that I've 'skipped' an ovulation and period and just merged two 'cycles' together? I'm on CD50 now and I've never had one this long.. still getting BFN too.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Blah11 - Do you temp? The only way for knowing for sure if you have ovulated or not is by temping as you will see a distinct rise. If you click my FF chart below it will take you fertility friend where you can join for free and track your temps etc. The other option is to go and see your gp and get some bloods done to see if they can work out where you are. It might be an anovulatory cycle. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Blah11

I do temp (have been tracking cycles since Dec-Jan on FF) but have broken sleep so it really doesn't work for me. That being said, my toddler has started sleeping 10pmish - 5amish now :happydance: so I can give temping another go next cycle.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I would go to the doctors and demand some answers then! Good luck!


----------



## SunShyn2205

1 st month using CBFM....Today Is CD 10 and it was a 2nd Peak day... ?? (Im not sure if its normal, but its probably just trying to learn my cycle...)...I felt Ovulation pain at 2am... I was not expecting for the Monitor to be so accurate the first month... I will Be Testing in 14 days to see if i had any success...

(I also am on FEMARA to help Ovualtion occur. If anyone has any questions about femara i'll be happy to help. Its the only thing that has given me hope while TTC)


----------



## joyjumper

Hello ladies, can I join you all too? 
We've been TTC for 4 months, this is my first cycle using the CBFM. I'm on day 14 and had my second high day today, just waiting to see that peak now! 

Can anyone offer a bit of advice? When should we be :sex: to maximise our chances? Is it when I'm on a high day or just on peak days or ???? We DTD last night as it was my first high day yesterday, but am not sure if that is too early? Hubby doesn't have the highest sex drive and we have friends staying with us from tomorrow so it's a bit difficult!

Thanks all
X


----------



## Megg33k

You might not get a Peak first month, joyjumper. So, waiting until Peak to DTD could miss it entirely. Its hard for sure with friends staying. Not sure what to tell you! How long are your cycles normally?


----------



## joyjumper

Hiya Megg

Usually 28-31 days but last month it was a crazy 46 days (with BFN tests) which I put down to coming off the pill in January.


----------



## Megg33k

28-31 days suggest that O would be between CD12-18... that's a HUGE guess... because LP's vary so much. 46 days suggests that it wasn't until... errr... CD30-36! That makes it really hard to tell you when the best days are if we don't know if you're looking at a 28-31 or more like 46 day cycle this time. Do you temp? Would you consider starting? It might help!


----------



## joyjumper

I would consider it if we don't have a BFP within 6 months or so but am really trying to relax on the TTC journey so am reluctant to start to do so yet.
I'm going to work off the 28-31 day cycle as that is what I've always been, I'm just going to put last month down to a blip for some reason! I've also had EWCM yesterday and today so am thinking I should be ovulating soon... I think. :shrug:


----------



## 343054

Hi All

I am trying to conceive and last cycle i got a BFP but then must have had an early miscarriage. I got a high fron cd 12 to 16 and then peaked for two days, then had ahigh for a couple of days. I am now on my next cycle and I am on cd 15 and still only lows. Anyone experienced this before?


----------



## Baby-Cakes

mimiwc2010 said:


> Hey Russell - I really hope everything works out for you two, and that you get your bundle of joy soon!
> 
> Babycakes - did you press the m button at all at the beginning of your cycle to indicate you started? Is this the first time using it?

Hi yes pressed it at start of cyle and it is my first time using it


----------



## Irish_eyes

I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am been ttcing for 17 months and I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. Currently I am on CD12 and got my first High today. :happydance: So I guess it is bd time. :haha:

My DH has had his SA done and apparently has "super swimmers" and I have an appointment for the FS to see whats up with me but in the mean time I am going to have fun with my CBFM. :haha: 

I got my monitor second hand and I am assuming that the seller reset the thing before selling it. I just need to double check that because my monitor asked me to test on CD8 and I hope that is right.


----------



## 9876RED

Irish_eyes said:


> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am been ttcing for 17 months and I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. Currently I am on CD12 and got my first High today. :happydance: So I guess it is bd time. :haha:
> 
> My DH has had his SA done and apparently has "super swimmers" and I have an appointment for the FS to see whats up with me but in the mean time I am going to have fun with my CBFM. :haha:
> 
> I got my monitor second hand and I am assuming that the seller reset the thing before selling it. I just need to double check that because my monitor asked me to test on CD8 and I hope that is right.

Hi Irish-Eyes im on my first month using the monitor too, this is our 19 month trying for baby #2.

I bought mine second hand too but mine asked me for the first test on CD6, it says in the booklet this is when you'll be asked for your first test until the monitor gets to know your cycle. So it could be later in 2nd cycle. It sounds like yours hasn't been reset so it will still have the other persons data stored in it.


----------



## Irish_eyes

9876RED said:


> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am been ttcing for 17 months and I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. Currently I am on CD12 and got my first High today. :happydance: So I guess it is bd time. :haha:
> 
> My DH has had his SA done and apparently has "super swimmers" and I have an appointment for the FS to see whats up with me but in the mean time I am going to have fun with my CBFM. :haha:
> 
> I got my monitor second hand and I am assuming that the seller reset the thing before selling it. I just need to double check that because my monitor asked me to test on CD8 and I hope that is right.
> 
> Hi Irish-Eyes im on my first month using the monitor too, this is our 19 month trying for baby #2.
> 
> I bought mine second hand too but mine asked me for the first test on CD6, it says in the booklet this is when you'll be asked for your first test until the monitor gets to know your cycle. So it could be later in 2nd cycle. It sounds like yours hasn't been reset so it will still have the other persons data stored in it.Click to expand...

Bugger...but I read further into the manual and it said it can ask between CD6-CD9 and that's why I thought it was ok. So following my monitoring isn't going to work for me? :nope:


----------



## 9876RED

Irish_eyes said:


> 9876RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am been ttcing for 17 months and I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. Currently I am on CD12 and got my first High today. :happydance: So I guess it is bd time. :haha:
> 
> My DH has had his SA done and apparently has "super swimmers" and I have an appointment for the FS to see whats up with me but in the mean time I am going to have fun with my CBFM. :haha:
> 
> I got my monitor second hand and I am assuming that the seller reset the thing before selling it. I just need to double check that because my monitor asked me to test on CD8 and I hope that is right.
> 
> Hi Irish-Eyes im on my first month using the monitor too, this is our 19 month trying for baby #2.
> 
> I bought mine second hand too but mine asked me for the first test on CD6, it says in the booklet this is when you'll be asked for your first test until the monitor gets to know your cycle. So it could be later in 2nd cycle. It sounds like yours hasn't been reset so it will still have the other persons data stored in it.Click to expand...
> 
> Bugger...but I read further into the manual and it said it can ask between CD6-CD9 and that's why I thought it was ok. So following my monitoring isn't going to work for me? :nope:Click to expand...

Hey,

Im not sure but i dont see why not,because the monitor will only show high when estrogen is detected in your urine and peak when you get your lh surge. So if you got low days first then high you couldn't have missed any high days. Am i making sense? :) Just reset it next month (but hopefully you wont need it) .


----------



## Megg33k

Irish_eyes said:


> 9876RED said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish_eyes said:
> 
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining in. I am been ttcing for 17 months and I am on my first cycle using the CBFM. Currently I am on CD12 and got my first High today. :happydance: So I guess it is bd time. :haha:
> 
> My DH has had his SA done and apparently has "super swimmers" and I have an appointment for the FS to see whats up with me but in the mean time I am going to have fun with my CBFM. :haha:
> 
> I got my monitor second hand and I am assuming that the seller reset the thing before selling it. I just need to double check that because my monitor asked me to test on CD8 and I hope that is right.
> 
> Hi Irish-Eyes im on my first month using the monitor too, this is our 19 month trying for baby #2.
> 
> I bought mine second hand too but mine asked me for the first test on CD6, it says in the booklet this is when you'll be asked for your first test until the monitor gets to know your cycle. So it could be later in 2nd cycle. It sounds like yours hasn't been reset so it will still have the other persons data stored in it.Click to expand...
> 
> Bugger...but I read further into the manual and it said it can ask between CD6-CD9 and that's why I thought it was ok. So following my monitoring isn't going to work for me? :nope:Click to expand...

Just because its set for someone else's cycle doesn't mean that it can't work for you. I mean, its not the best case scenario... but its not awful. I wouldn't lose all faith in it. If you don't get a Peak, don't be too upset though. :hugs:


----------



## bbdreams

Just bought the monitor and used it one cycle, but I have to go back on clomid next cycle. Can anyone tell me how this will effect the monitor?


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams - When did you get your Peaks this past cycle? What days will you be taking Clomid? Do you know when you usually O with Clomid? Usually, it only affects it such that you might get High readings earlier.. but it shouldn't keep it from working. I might be able to help if you have some of those answers though! :)


----------



## Leilani

bbdreams said:


> Just bought the monitor and used it one cycle, but I have to go back on clomid next cycle. Can anyone tell me how this will effect the monitor?

Hi bbdreams - I read on another site that they don't recommend you use the monitor until 3 days after your last clomid dose - so if you take it 3-7, start using your monitor on CD10 - howeer, if you tend to OV early in your cycle, you may want to start sooner. In theory you can't on the days you take the clomid.

You might get a prolonged period of highs, but I think that's the only effect, I guess your estrogen lines may look a bit different too, so the monitor might read more into them than in non-comid cycles.


----------



## giggles.

This is my first month using cbfm. I am on CD2 ... hope it works for me.


----------



## bbdreams

Megg33k said:


> bbdreams - When did you get your Peaks this past cycle? What days will you be taking Clomid? Do you know when you usually O with Clomid? Usually, it only affects it such that you might get High readings earlier.. but it shouldn't keep it from working. I might be able to help if you have some of those answers though! :)

This past cycle my peaks were on cd18 and 17. I will be taking clomid cd3-7 I usually ovulate around cd14 on the clomid. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Megg33k

Since you O earlier with Clomid, I don't think you'll have any trouble with the monitor. The only concern I had was if you O'd later with the Clomid and it was expecting your Peak to be earlier than you should get it... but I don't even know if that would actually be a problem or not. My monitor never gave me a Peak... ever! LOL I wouldn't worry... I think it'll work out just fine! Good luck, hun! :hugs: and :dust:


----------



## bbdreams

Leilani said:


> bbdreams said:
> 
> 
> Just bought the monitor and used it one cycle, but I have to go back on clomid next cycle. Can anyone tell me how this will effect the monitor?
> 
> Hi bbdreams - I read on another site that they don't recommend you use the monitor until 3 days after your last clomid dose - so if you take it 3-7, start using your monitor on CD10 - howeer, if you tend to OV early in your cycle, you may want to start sooner. In theory you can't on the days you take the clomid.
> 
> You might get a prolonged period of highs, but I think that's the only effect, I guess your estrogen lines may look a bit different too, so the monitor might read more into them than in non-comid cycles.Click to expand...

so I guess maybe I should wait till cd10, so that it doesn' give me false highs from the clomid?


----------



## mimiwc2010

Baby-Cakes said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> Was wondering if I could ask a quick question: I've been TTC for 15 months and finally brought myself a clearblue fertility monitor. One day last week approx cd4 I forgot to switch it on during my window and cd7 was ill and overslept so no test done. Have I totally messed it up for this cycle? xx
> 
> Babycakes - did you press the m button at all at the beginning of your cycle to indicate you started? Is this the first time using it?
> 
> Hi yes pressed it at start of cyle and it is my first time using it

Hey babycakes, I'm sorry I didn't answer before, been out and about away form computer. I don't think it'll be such a bad thing if you didn't test then, UNLESS you think/know you ovulate early. My monitor started asking for sticks at CD6 and went from Low to high on CD8, then peak CD14. So, I'd say you're fine.



joyjumper said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you all too?
> We've been TTC for 4 months, this is my first cycle using the CBFM. I'm on day 14 and had my second high day today, just waiting to see that peak now!
> 
> Can anyone offer a bit of advice? When should we be :sex: to maximise our chances? Is it when I'm on a high day or just on peak days or ???? We DTD last night as it was my first high day yesterday, but am not sure if that is too early? Hubby doesn't have the highest sex drive and we have friends staying with us from tomorrow so it's a bit difficult!
> 
> Thanks all
> X

Hi Joy, welcome! Normally, CBFM users say BD everyother day on high days, and every peak day, plus you should do the day after your last peak day just in case (you don't want to stoptoo early). If you know/have an idea of what your ov day is, then you could narrow down the window so your hubby doesn't get tired too early. There's a natural supplement called Maca that has been shown to help with male libido and it helps with sperm quality, also good for women's hormone balancing too. It's found on fertilaid supplements (for both men and women). You might want to check it out:

https://altmedicine.about.com/od/herbsupplementguide/a/maca.htm

I'll be def using that next cycle if I don't get my :bfp: this one!

Good Luck and happy :BD:!!!

:dust: and :hug: to all!


----------



## joyjumper

Thanks Mimi, I may try that next cycle too!

Well, I had another high on Friday, followed by peak on Saturday and peak on Sunday. We bd'd Thursday (high) and last night (second peak day). We tried on Saturday but it didn't happen. :blush: I just hope we've done enough.

I had a bit of spotting on Saturday, so not sure what that was about. I assume it would be way too early for an implantation bleed after bd-ing on Thursday?


----------



## Blah11

So when should we start BDing? Is every 2nd day on high and every day on peak until you see the eggy okay?


----------



## Leilani

If your OH has no sperm issues, every day once you get highs is fine, or every other day for the highs and then both peaks, and maybe one or two for luck afterwards.

I try and time it right so we only have to do it 2 nights in a row (both peaks), but because it never works out like that, we end up trying 3 days in a row, but the third day usually doesn't happen. This cycle we did EOD from about CD7 (so 7,9,11,13,15,16 (first peak), we'll probably give tomorrow a miss, then do cd18 for luck!). Until this cycle I've always got my first preak by CD12 - hence our early BD marathon start this month.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Blah11 said:


> So when should we start BDing? Is every 2nd day on high and every day on peak until you see the eggy okay?

peak = eggy, so EOD on highs and every peak (eggy) day is good, and an insurance BD after that is not a bad idea since some women ovulate after the 2nd peak day. This is what I think, but if you have a super DH *and he has no known sperm issues* (assume he doesn't if you don't know), go for every high and peak day if you can! 



joyjumper said:


> I had a bit of spotting on Saturday, so not sure what that was about. I assume it would be way too early for an implantation bleed after bd-ing on Thursday?

Could be ovultaion bleeding, have read that some women get it.



Leilani said:


> Until this cycle I've always got my first preak by CD12 - hence our early BD marathon start this month.

I was about to say...you like to start early! BD marathon :haha:!!


----------



## SunShyn2205

hey girls, today I'm 6 days dpo.. And am having nausea spells 2x in the am and 1 at dinner.. Is anyone else having any symptoms this early ?? Ps my temp has been up post ovulation 98.8- 99.2, I don't feel sick just nause after eating... 
8 long days til testing..

Baby dust to all ttc!!!


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thanks Mimi, I'm now on cd15 and still haven't had a high?? anyone else had this before. My cycles are a regular 30/31 days so surely I would of seen a high by now??

xx


----------



## mimiwc2010

Baby-cakes, did you backup with OPKs? If you can, you should do that your first month(s).

ETA:
Yes, many people experience the monitor not detecting peaks, too many highs, etc etc for the first few months. So, don'ty worry about it.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Baby-Cakes said:


> Thanks Mimi, I'm now on cd15 and still haven't had a high?? anyone else had this before. My cycles are a regular 30/31 days so surely I would of seen a high by now??
> 
> xx

Hi Babycakes. I have 35 day cycles and used to get high from as early as cd14 on some cycles, and as late as cd19 on others. This month (BFP month) I didn't get a single high and just went straight from low to peak on cd19. Earliest I have got a peak ever!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I just realised that I put "get high"! I obviously meant on CBFM and not on drugs!!


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Fliss... We know you didn't mean on the CBFM! :winkwink:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Thank you everyone, on cd17 and still no change but now feel a little more relaxed xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

mimiwc2010 said:


> Baby-cakes, did you backup with OPKs? If you can, you should do that your first month(s).
> 
> No Mimi didn't use opks oops, should I do this for next month? xx


----------



## Baby-Cakes

CD18 and got my first high! Which could mean for 15 months we have been trying at the wrong times as I thought I ov'd much earlier than this, so glad I've got the monitor now :happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Baby-Cakes said:


> CD18 and got my first high! Which could mean for 15 months we have been trying at the wrong times as I thought I ov'd much earlier than this, so glad I've got the monitor now :happydance:

Congrats hope you get a bfp soon!

::dust::


----------



## mimiwc2010

Congrats babycakes! Hope you catch that eggy! Happy :sex:


----------



## mummy_blues

I am also taking part in this other forum where ALL the members are Clearblue Monitor Users (aged 20-43 in average) and the moderators are Clearblue Staff and OBGYN working for Clearblue. 
And its SO DEPRESSING to see so many women coming up every day announcing their pregnancies and thanking there CBFM! 
Many of them get their :bfp: just after 1-3 cycles with the monitor and the latest lady who posted today had her first :bfp: at 42!!!!!
In a way I am happy for all of them, but I am getting really impatient although its only my 2nd month ttc and first month with CBFM :cry: :cry:


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone this is my first post as a cbfm user... 

just wondering if many people get a peak in the first cycle using the monitor or most people get lots of highs? as im supposidly on 3dpo but i think i might be 1dpo as i only been getting highs no peaks yet! and ff doesnt give me full cross hairs so far. good luck to everyone 

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## SunShyn2205

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone this is my first post as a cbfm user...
> 
> just wondering if many people get a peak in the first cycle using the monitor or most people get lots of highs? as im supposidly on 3dpo but i think i might be 1dpo as i only been getting highs no peaks yet! and ff doesnt give me full cross hairs so far. good luck to everyone
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

This was my first month too.. I got 3 lows 2 peaks 1high and 4 lows..
I'm on femara so I o early and my cycles are 28.. On ony cycle day 17 (7dpo)
hoping to test on April 30... Good luck to you! 
::dust::


----------



## mummy_blues

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone this is my first post as a cbfm user...
> just wondering if many people get a peak in the first cycle using the monitor or most people get lots of highs? as im supposidly on 3dpo but i think i might be 1dpo as i only been getting highs no peaks yet! and ff doesnt give me full cross hairs so far. good luck to everyone

Hi xShell79! Welcome!! 
My first cycle as well, I am not on any medication nor do I have any condition like PCOS that might affect the results. So I got 2 days of Lows CD6& 7, followed by 7 days of High, then two peaks at CD 15 & 16. After that, no need to worry about the results after you get your peak because it jumps back to automatic setting and it won't ask you to test. but everyone is different depending on their estrogen fluctuations.


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Ladies

My cycles have been a bit all over the place since my M/C in January first one was 5 week second took 6 weeks this is my first month using the CBFM and Iv been a bit worried it might not work if I have cycles this long but thought I would try it anyway. 

Today I got my first high on CD 15!!! :) I just wondered is this a normal day to get one? I hope so I think on average isn't it 2 highs then a peak? or does it really vary from person to person? is it best to BD on highs aswell as peaks? sorry fro 20 questions lol I was quite excited to see a high this morning and Im hoping this means I will have a normal cycle :) 

xxx


----------



## SunShyn2205

Truffleax said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> My cycles have been a bit all over the place since my M/C in January first one was 5 week second took 6 weeks this is my first month using the CBFM and Iv been a bit worried it might not work if I have cycles this long but thought I would try it anyway.
> 
> Today I got my first high on CD 15!!! :) I just wondered is this a normal day to get one? I hope so I think on average isn't it 2 highs then a peak? or does it really vary from person to person? is it best to BD on highs aswell as peaks? sorry fro 20 questions lol I was quite excited to see a high this morning and Im hoping this means I will have a normal cycle :)
> 
> xxx

hi and welcome,
Sorry for your loss, (i had a devastating loss in sept. and i know things can be confusing ttc again as your cycle can still be out of wack)...And on the Upside congrats on your CBFM and getting your first high..from what i have heard it is good to bd on every high or every other high your 1st cycle just in case you don't get a peak.( I hope you do.) good luck!
::dust::


----------



## Truffleax

Hi Sunshyn2205 

Thank you for your reply hun and I am sorry for your loss too :( 

Thanks for the advice I heard you might not get a peak in your first cycle with the monitor too so I will just have to try on the highs! :) it was funny the other day my OH said you better get a high soon coz iv been saving it up! LMAO!

xxx


----------



## Leilani

Hi Truffleax - sorry for your loss.

A couple of things - every one is different when it comes to getting highs, I've had cycles with 14 highs (and no OV), a few with 5 highs, 2 cycles when i went low to peak and this last cycle I got 6 high, so there are no guarantees with the CBFM. It's a good idea to BD evry other day when you get highs to cover your bases. 

Your OH shouldn't be saving up his boys for your peaks (or even your highs), as after about 72 hours, the sperm quality starts to rapidly deteriorate, so he needs to have a clean out before you need his boys.


----------



## Truffleax

Leilani said:


> Hi Truffleax - sorry for your loss.
> 
> A couple of things - every one is different when it comes to getting highs, I've had cycles with 14 highs (and no OV), a few with 5 highs, 2 cycles when i went low to peak and this last cycle I got 6 high, so there are no guarantees with the CBFM. It's a good idea to BD evry other day when you get highs to cover your bases.
> 
> Your OH shouldn't be saving up his boys for your peaks (or even your highs), as after about 72 hours, the sperm quality starts to rapidly deteriorate, so he needs to have a clean out before you need his boys.

Oooo thanks Leilani so seems like anything could happen then really with it will just have to see what happens I guess then :) thanks for the advice on the OH's boys too I really didn't know that either you know! thanks for the info :) :hugs:

xxx


----------



## Leilani

No worries! I had a couple of cycles when I ov'd earlier than expected and was caught a bit off-guard with DH's swimmers not being in tip-top condition - though he doesn't have the best quality boys - I think they do doggy-paddle, when we really need pro-swimmers.


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys, I just reset my monitor to CD5 and totally forgot about the time window thing so it's set for 3.30pm :dohh: Can I put FMU into a cup and test it later on in the afternoon? Would that work the same?


----------



## Megg33k

Uhm... yeah... plus you have 3 hours on either side of it... So, you can do it as early as 12:30! :) That would be perfect for ME... but not so much for most people! LOL


----------



## Blah11

Well :rofl: I get up at 5.15am so don't have that problem! I'll just test when I get in from work instead about 3pm :D


----------



## Megg33k

Just keep FMU until then... It does need to be FMU supposedly... never heard if anyone has tried with urine from later in the day! :)


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies im just a bit puzzled with my cbfm as it still keeps giving me highs even thow ff shows iv ov'd im 4dpo and ive had 9 highs!!!! any info would be great ...thanks 


:dust: :dust:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Hi Ladies, just a quick question do you count ovulation day as first day you get a peak? This is my first using cbfm and I have had 2 high's on cd18 & 19 followed by 2 peak's cd20 & 21 (today). Thanks xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

The "majority" of people ovulate on peak 2, or so CBFM's website reckons. The only definite way of knowing is to temp. I would continue to bd for another few days just to make sure though.


----------



## Cookie dough

Hi ladies :flower:

Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself. 

CD 1 for me today (again) and I have my brand new CBFM at the ready :thumbup: Got it last month but it arrived too late to use it so it's been sitting waiting (was kinda hoping I wouldn't need it :nope:).

Must remember to turn it on tomorrow to set the testing time right :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## mimiwc2010

Hi Cookiedough, hope the monitor works for ya!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Cookie dough said:


> Hi ladies :flower:
> 
> Just thought I would pop in and introduce myself.
> 
> CD 1 for me today (again) and I have my brand new CBFM at the ready :thumbup: Got it last month but it arrived too late to use it so it's been sitting waiting (was kinda hoping I wouldn't need it :nope:).
> 
> Must remember to turn it on tomorrow to set the testing time right :winkwink:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

HI 
I Hope you and Everyone TTC gets a BFP soon:thumbup:!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## Baby-Cakes

Lamburai1703 said:


> The "majority" of people ovulate on peak 2, or so CBFM's website reckons. The only definite way of knowing is to temp. I would continue to bd for another few days just to make sure though.


I'm a shift worker so temping wouldn't work for me and never up at the same time, will just have to keep up with the bd'ing :sex:

xxx


----------



## mummy_blues

OMG!!! :shock::shock::shock:
First month using this monitor and I got my :bfp: :bfp: 

I can barely believe that this is so accurate!! 
I had 7 days of high, managed to only BD 5 days, then 2 days of PEAK and BD-ed only one day out of the two days cause DH was out of town (on the night of the first Peak Day), and 9 DAYS LAter, I got my :bfp: 

This is a really good monitor!! I cannot recommend it enough!


----------



## giggles.

Congratulations mummy_blues!!!! :flower:

This is my first month using the CBFM. I am on CD11, I started testing on CD6 and so far have 3 lows and 3 highs. With it being my first month using I am also using the OPK I have left over from last month as a back up. I am temping too. Last month my temp chart showed that I ovulated on day 13 ... Hopefully temps, CBFM and OPK's will show I ovulate on same day hehehe.


----------



## Truffleax

Awwww congrats Mummy Blues sooo happy for you!!! :) xxx


----------



## nikki-lou25

Congratulations Mummy blues! 

CBFM is fab, I conceived 2nd cycle with it...its a magic device lol


----------



## mummy_blues

Thank you ladies!
Yes the CBFM is really FABULOUS! I don't think I would have concieved this month at all if it hadn't been (partly) for the monitor. 
I just stopped my BCP end of Feb and my cycles were all over the place!
Last month I ovulated on CD 23 when I should usually ovulate CD 14. 
Then I got the monitor and it told me with a high on CD 8 - "Estrogen is going up! You are going to ovulated SOON", so I had 8 days early notice and ovulated CD 15/16 then when my peak came on CD 15! 
I had a microscopic spot of mucus with old blood on CD 16 morning, so I assumed it was ovulation bleeding and it was correct!!!

Sending lots of :dust: :dust: to you girls and hope you get your :bfp: soon !


----------



## schnoodle

congrats hunny xxx


----------



## Lamburai1703

Congratulations Mummy_Blues!


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Mummy Blues! :hugs:


----------



## modo

mummy_blues said:


> OMG!!! :shock::shock::shock:
> First month using this monitor and I got my :bfp: :bfp:
> 
> I can barely believe that this is so accurate!!
> I had 7 days of high, managed to only BD 5 days, then 2 days of PEAK and BD-ed only one day out of the two days cause DH was out of town (on the night of the first Peak Day), and 9 DAYS LAter, I got my :bfp:
> 
> This is a really good monitor!! I cannot recommend it enough!

Congrats hon. The monitor really is wonderful I conceived the second cycle of TTC on it!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Congrats Mummy Blues!
and BABY DUST, (LOTS OF BABY DUST ) to everyone waiting for their BFP!
:DUST:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I forgot to say Mummy blues - there is a first tri CBFM graduates thread so come on over when you're ready!


----------



## mummy_blues

HI Lamburai, thanks! 
I will once I get my "upgraded" Pregnant 2-3 by this weekend and I know my HCG levels are doubling fast enough! I get to hear my beany's heartbeat in 15 Days from now, so then I will know he is safe and sound and healthy!
Good luck to your too and have a wonderful 8 more months!


----------



## ChocChip

Hi Ladies :)

My lovely husband has bought be a CBFM for a upcoming birthday. We're on TWW so hopefully won't need to use it!

I've read through the leaflet a few times and thinks I understand most of it, apart from the bit about if your AF comes during the day and setting it for the next day. Does 'during the day' mean anything past waking up and it being there? Are there any tips for using it that they fail to mention?

Thanks
x


----------



## Leilani

For me, if AF starts with a vengance before midday, I count that as CD1 (and set the monitor to CD2 the next day within your testing window), but if she shows (or flows) up after lunch, I'd wait til the next morning and make that CD1.

FX, but hoping you'll not need to use it.


----------



## ChocChip

So you'd press the m during the day if it gets heavy and then do the holding the button down thing to change it to 2 the next morning? Would that then reset the testing window for the morning? I really don't want to stuff this up!


----------



## Lamburai1703

You need to press the 'm' button during the testing window. So if AF starts on Monday afternoon, press the 'm' button on Tuesday morning in what you would like to be your testing window. Holding it down will make it go from cd1 to cd2 (or 3 or 4 or 5 but no further). It is complicated at first but you'll soon be peeing on stick to your hearts content! Assuming you don't get a BFP first that is! Good luck!


----------



## ChocChip

Aaaahhhh, ok, I'm with you now! Feeling very overwelmed, although I am a pee-stick-aholic so looking forward to that bit!! I'm doubtful of a BFP this month now but you never know, thank you x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Well I bought a CBFM and didn't need to use it the first month (October 09) as I got a BFP (sadly miscarried) so here's hoping!


----------



## mimiwc2010

Congrats mummyblues! sticky :dust:!!!



giggles. said:


> Congratulations mummy_blues!!!! :flower:
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM. I am on CD11, I started testing on CD6 and so far have 3 lows and 3 highs. With it being my first month using I am also using the OPK I have left over from last month as a back up. I am temping too. Last month my temp chart showed that I ovulated on day 13 ... Hopefully temps, CBFM and OPK's will show I ovulate on same day hehehe.

I think you've covered all the hormones a woman could use to monitor fertility using modern technology! :) FXd for you!



ChocChip said:


> Hi Ladies :)
> 
> My lovely husband has bought be a CBFM for a upcoming birthday. We're on TWW so hopefully won't need to use it!
> 
> I've read through the leaflet a few times and thinks I understand most of it, apart from the bit about if your AF comes during the day and setting it for the next day. Does 'during the day' mean anything past waking up and it being there? Are there any tips for using it that they fail to mention?
> 
> Thanks
> x

I think during the day means if the flow starts after the testing window you're planning to set. I set up my monitor in the beginning of the cycle at 9am, bc some days I wake up at 6am, weekends I could wake up way later. So, if my flow started at say 10am one day, I would wait until the next day to press 'm' so as not to mess my testing window. HTH.

Baby and sticky :dust:


----------



## mummy_blues

mimiwc2010 said:


> Congrats mummyblues! sticky :dust:!!!
> I think you've covered all the hormones a woman could use to monitor fertility using modern technology! :) FXd for you!

Hi mimi, thank you so much!!! 
I have to admit, I was paranoid too!! 
I actually tested with the monitor every morning at 6am until CD 14 and it still showed 2 bars... very suspicious because I was practically flooding my pants with EWCM since the last 5 days. 
So I took out my Digi OPK and tested again at 3pm on CD 14, and I got my first SUrge and smiley!! So My surge started at noon that day. 
Then the next morning 6am at CD 15, I got my 3 bars for the very first time time and the same afternoon another Smiley (surge was going down)... so I could pinpoint my ovulation very clearly to the night of CD 15-early morning CD 16 and only did :sex: at the night of CD 15 cause DH was away for business trip before and after that. I tried the SMEP plan last cycle last month but it didn't work for me.. so surprising it worked out this cycle with just one night!! 
But it worked out fine that night and my beany is the outcome of that one night! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
Click on my TTC Journal and you will see all my test sticks from the monitor and OPK :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## emmys_james

mummy_blues said:


> mimiwc2010 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats mummyblues! sticky :dust:!!!
> I think you've covered all the hormones a woman could use to monitor fertility using modern technology! :) FXd for you!
> 
> Hi mimi, thank you so much!!!
> I have to admit, I was paranoid too!!
> I actually tested with the monitor every morning at 6am until CD 14 and it still showed 2 bars... very suspicious because I was practically flooding my pants with EWCM since the last 5 days.
> So I took out my Digi OPK and tested again at 3pm on CD 14, and I got my first SUrge and smiley!! So My surge started at noon that day.
> Then the next morning 6am at CD 15, I got my 3 bars for the very first time time and the same afternoon another Smiley (surge was going down)... so I could pinpoint my ovulation very clearly to the night of CD 15-early morning CD 16 and only did :sex: at the night of CD 15 cause DH was away for business trip before and after that. I tried the SMEP plan last cycle last month but it didn't work for me.. so surprising it worked out this cycle with just one night!!
> But it worked out fine that night and my beany is the outcome of that one night! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Click on my TTC Journal and you will see all my test sticks from the monitor and OPK :thumbup: :thumbup:Click to expand...

wow i think i might get the clearblue smiley face for extra back up, that sounds like a good idea. xD.


----------



## Blah11

I'm CD14 and still getting lows :( Whats going on? How many highs do you usually get before a peak? Can you go low to peak without getting a high?


----------



## mimiwc2010

mummy_blues said:


> Hi mimi, thank you so much!!!
> I have to admit, I was paranoid too!!
> I actually tested with the monitor every morning at 6am until CD 14 and it still showed 2 bars... very suspicious because I was practically flooding my pants with EWCM since the last 5 days.
> So I took out my Digi OPK and tested again at 3pm on CD 14, and I got my first SUrge and smiley!! So My surge started at noon that day.
> Then the next morning 6am at CD 15, I got my 3 bars for the very first time time and the same afternoon another Smiley (surge was going down)... so I could pinpoint my ovulation very clearly to the night of CD 15-early morning CD 16 and only did :sex: at the night of CD 15 cause DH was away for business trip before and after that. I tried the SMEP plan last cycle last month but it didn't work for me.. so surprising it worked out this cycle with just one night!!
> But it worked out fine that night and my beany is the outcome of that one night! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Click on my TTC Journal and you will see all my test sticks from the monitor and OPK :thumbup: :thumbup:

That's so cool. I was actually going to ask you how frequently did you BD during your cycle. That's such great news. DH and I actually tried SMEP last month (our first cycle with the monitor). We didn't even get to finish all the BDing sequence, and it didn't work. :( And, I just read in another thread that there's an RE that suggests the BDing should be abstained for 3 days prior to a +OPK or estimated ovulation time to get the best result. So, your story kind of supports that. I think this is what I'll do this month, cuz the SMEP took a toll on us (and put way more stress in our relationship than we need). Thanks for sharing your story! H&H pregnancy!



Blah11 said:


> I'm CD14 and still getting lows :( Whats going on? How many highs do you usually get before a peak? Can you go low to peak without getting a high?

Blah - you can't reallhy go by how many highs people get because every woman is different. I have read here that people have gone from low to peak without a high.


I have a question for the FF and monitor users. I set up my monitor as CD1 the next day of AF because I got it midday. So, FF says I'm at CD8, but the monitor says I'm CD7. Do you girls set-up FF to be synchronized with the monitor's cycle day?


----------



## fairygirl

Hey there ladies :)
I have a pack of 20 sticks and a twinpack of FRER that are no longer needed :happydance: Both are still sealed.
I was hoping to sell them together for £15 plus a couple of quid for postage. I have put this in the buy page too but thought it maybe useful to those in here.
Let me know if you are interested.
:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

mimiwc2010 said:


> mummy_blues said:
> 
> 
> Hi mimi, thank you so much!!!
> I have to admit, I was paranoid too!!
> I actually tested with the monitor every morning at 6am until CD 14 and it still showed 2 bars... very suspicious because I was practically flooding my pants with EWCM since the last 5 days.
> So I took out my Digi OPK and tested again at 3pm on CD 14, and I got my first SUrge and smiley!! So My surge started at noon that day.
> Then the next morning 6am at CD 15, I got my 3 bars for the very first time time and the same afternoon another Smiley (surge was going down)... so I could pinpoint my ovulation very clearly to the night of CD 15-early morning CD 16 and only did :sex: at the night of CD 15 cause DH was away for business trip before and after that. I tried the SMEP plan last cycle last month but it didn't work for me.. so surprising it worked out this cycle with just one night!!
> But it worked out fine that night and my beany is the outcome of that one night! :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:
> Click on my TTC Journal and you will see all my test sticks from the monitor and OPK :thumbup: :thumbup:
> 
> That's so cool. I was actually going to ask you how frequently did you BD during your cycle. That's such great news. DH and I actually tried SMEP last month (our first cycle with the monitor). We didn't even get to finish all the BDing sequence, and it didn't work. :( And, I just read in another thread that there's an RE that suggests the BDing should be abstained for 3 days prior to a +OPK or estimated ovulation time to get the best result. So, your story kind of supports that. I think this is what I'll do this month, cuz the SMEP took a toll on us (and put way more stress in our relationship than we need). Thanks for sharing your story! H&H pregnancy!
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> I'm CD14 and still getting lows :( Whats going on? How many highs do you usually get before a peak? Can you go low to peak without getting a high?Click to expand...
> 
> Blah - you can't reallhy go by how many highs people get because every woman is different. I have read here that people have gone from low to peak without a high.
> 
> 
> I have a question for the FF and monitor users. I set up my monitor as CD1 the next day of AF because I got it midday. So, *FF says I'm at CD8, but the monitor says I'm CD7. Do you girls set-up FF to be synchronized with the monitor's cycle day?*Click to expand...

I actually always just set my monitor to CD2 when I set it so it would be in sync with FF! I couldn't stand having them out of sync! LOL I don't care how late in the day you get AF... it will always be CD1 to me!


----------



## Tulip

Mimi, I'm the same as Meg... I used to override the monitor :blush:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Same here. I love to be in sync!

Blah11 - I went from low to peak with no high's this cycle so it does happen.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi everyone!
I just got my CBEM and am waiting to try it. My hubby and I have just come off 8 months of fertility treatments, and have decided to try on our own again. My monitor is actually second-hand: my friend gave it to me, after he and his wife conceived with it. They tried for 2 years to have their 2nd child, and no luck. The monitor helped them pinpoint ovulation, and after only a few months of use, it worked! I'm really hoping I'll have such a success story too. 

Due to my age, and the lower chances, my husband and I are also starting the adoption process. We tried IVF but it failed. 

Really looking forward to getting to know all of you. Good luck!!!!!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Nvr2late! And best of luck on your journey. The CBFM is fab for bypassing the "scatter gun" approach!


----------



## MyTurnYet

Hi ladies, have a question I'm hoping you can help with. I apologize if someone asked this before as this is a very long thread. This is my 3rd cycle using CBFM and this morning I believe I may have missed my urine stream (don't ask me how! lol). :dohh: The tip of the stick looked dry, and then I noticed that no lines appeared at all in the window. I used the stick anyway and the monitor gave me a High day (yesterday was low). So, my question...has anyone ever had the lines NOT appear in the window? I'm not sure if I've messed this cycle all up or not by missing the stream.:wacko: But then, it did give me a high day so... :shrug: 

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Megg33k

Well... It SEEMS unlikely that it could give you a High if you had missed your urine stream... but if the lines never appeared... that's peculiar! Being on CD8, I'd say you don't have much to worry about either way, honestly! Although, because the wick is so small and thin on the sticks, I always PIAC and dipped my sticks to be sure that I never missed! :)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Thanks so much, Megg33k! I think I'm going to do the PIAC method from now on. Otherwise, once you use your FMU you're out of luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Basically! I never POAS directly! I had gotten so good at PIAC, I think could have peed in a thimble without missing or spilling! LOL Good luck, honey!


----------



## Leilani

Jill, I'm going to say it's gone to high already as your Estrogen line (in the CBFM's mind) has vanished, which in CBFM speak means it's level is so high it's off the chart, and it is the estrogen surge which makes the monitor go from low to high. Because of the way the monitor is programmed you will now get highs until you get your peak. When have you got your peaks in your previous 2 cycles?

I'm another fan of PIAC, I tried once to do it directly on the stick and made a mess, so never tried again!


----------



## Elliebank

Hi girls :hi:

I've just posted a thread about this but then was pointed in yr direction :thumbup: I'm hoping to get pg again but I haven't had my period since having Katie as I'm bf'ing her. My friend has lent me her CBFM but as I can't tell it when CD1 is as that's 20.10.08! :roll: So I was wondering if I could lie to it or would I just be wasting tests? Am I gonna have to wait till af shows up? Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Megg33k said:


> Basically! I never POAS directly! I had gotten so good at PIAC, I think could have peed in a thimble without missing or spilling! LOL Good luck, honey!

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Nvr2Late

I'm glad you guys had this discussion as I'm getting close to POAS time and have now changed my "strategy" to PIAC :haha: 

Thanks for the info!!


----------



## ChocChip

I can't remember the last time I POAS, been a cup girl for about 3 years. Hate the thought I could mess a expensive pregnancy test up because I peed wrong! 

Have been out and bought a pack of cheepy disposable cups for my first month with the CBFM.


----------



## Nvr2Late

I'm on a number of supplements to help aid the conception process, and thought it would be interesting to see what others are taking. If you'd like to share, or have suggestions about my dosages and supplement combination, please chime in! I know it looks like a lot, but I'm an old woman and need all the help I can get! Haha! Plus, since I've been on this regime, my energy has been really high. 

Using the CBFM + Pre-seed

Supplements: 
Vitex - 2 in the morning, before breakfast
DHEA - 25 mg 3 times a day
Evening Primrose Oil - 1000 mg, 3 times a day
Thyro 100 support - 3 times a day
Maca - 1 capsule, 3 times a day
1 Tb. Udo oil (3 6 9 mix)
1 Materna tab
1 low dose aspirin 
2 capsules of oregano oil

Last cycle I took soy isoflavones (200-250 mg, CD3-7) and it messed up my ovulation, so I won't take it again. I also tried robitussin, but it grossed me out so bad... I'm hoping the pre-seed will do the job instead of the robitussin. (we can't buy mucinex tablets in Canada)


----------



## MyTurnYet

Good to see my dumb mistake helped others. :haha:

Thanks for the input, Leilani! I'm afraid my cycle is a bit off for some reason. First cycle got a peak on CD14, and second on CD9. You're right, I did get another "High" this morning. Hopefully will get the peak soon, but I guess we'll see. 

Oh, and I totally did PIAC technique this morning. Not making that mistake, again! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Yay for PIAC! :) 

Nvr2Late - Do you rattle when you walk, hun? :rofl: What we don't do for :baby:!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg33k said:


> Yay for PIAC! :)
> 
> Nvr2Late - Do you rattle when you walk, hun? :rofl: What we don't do for :baby:!

Hah! I do sometimes feel like a walking maraca :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! Aww! You just keep that post handy to show your baby in the future... "LOOK WHAT MOMMY DID FOR YOU!!!"


----------



## Leilani

Elliebank said:


> Hi girls :hi:
> 
> I've just posted a thread about this but then was pointed in yr direction :thumbup: I'm hoping to get pg again but I haven't had my period since having Katie as I'm bf'ing her. My friend has lent me her CBFM but as I can't tell it when CD1 is as that's 20.10.08! :roll: So I was wondering if I could lie to it or would I just be wasting tests? Am I gonna have to wait till af shows up? Thanks! :hugs:

Hi Elliebank :wave: 

I suggest you get some internet cheapie OPKs to use, if you think you might ovulate soon, however, if AF hasn't come back yet, you are not ovulating yet (or you are in the TWW). CBFM sticks are expensive - so don't use it until AF shows. Make sure you do a hard re-set of your friends CBFM before you start using it.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Nvr2Late said:


> I'm on a number of supplements to help aid the conception process, and thought it would be interesting to see what others are taking. If you'd like to share, or have suggestions about my dosages and supplement combination, please chime in! I know it looks like a lot, but I'm an old woman and need all the help I can get! Haha! Plus, since I've been on this regime, my energy has been really high.
> 
> Using the CBFM + Pre-seed
> 
> Supplements:
> Vitex - 2 in the morning, before breakfast
> DHEA - 25 mg 3 times a day
> Evening Primrose Oil - 1000 mg, 3 times a day
> Thyro 100 support - 3 times a day
> Maca - 1 capsule, 3 times a day
> 1 Tb. Udo oil (3 6 9 mix)
> 1 Materna tab
> 1 low dose aspirin
> 2 capsules of oregano oil
> 
> Last cycle I took soy isoflavones (200-250 mg, CD3-7) and it messed up my ovulation, so I won't take it again. I also tried robitussin, but it grossed me out so bad... I'm hoping the pre-seed will do the job instead of the robitussin. (we can't buy mucinex tablets in Canada)

I'm right there with you Nvr2late!!! I don't take DHEA but am thinking I should. What are Materna and Udo oil? I know what pretty much everything else is because I've been taking all the same stuff. :haha: Good to hear it's having an impact on your energy! In addition to the supplements, I've been doing yoga...finding it to really help w/ my peace of mind!


----------



## broodymum

hi i am on my first month with cbfm but i am hoping it works as well for me as it did my friend as she has used one twice the first time she got pregnant the first month of using it and the same with no 2 so fingers crossed :)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi Jill.. glad I'm not the only one ingesting half a pharmacy each day!

Materna is just the name of my prenatal vitamin. 
The Udo oil is not specifically for TTC, but is for overall health. It's a combination of nut oils that is is supposed to boost your immune system and improve overall cognitive function. 

I'm taking the DHEA because my fertility specialist had prescribed when she thought I was going to do another IVF cycle. I decided to take it anyway, and have read that it takes about 3 months for it to have an effect as it aids in the maturation of your "primordial" eggs, which is a 3-month process. So far, no hair loss or growth, no deepening of my voice, and no other male side effects, so I'm still takin' them!!!


----------



## Missy89

Hello everyone, hope you dont mind me crashing the thread, got my CBFM today as im CD4 so last day to start it tomorrow, ive familirised myself with everything and now I cant wait to fire it up tomorra! Really hoping this will give us the push we need :D x


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys, i need a bit of advice. I'm on day18 and cbfm still reading as low. HOWEVER, I am most def getting quite a bit of ewcm :shrug: Could the CBFM just not work for me or something? I thought i'd of been high atleast by now!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Blah. I went from Low to Peak on cd 18 and 19 back in March and thats when I got my BFP. I did later read that if you wee on the stick for too long, it can flood the stick meaning it won't read properly. I don't know if this maybe applies to you?


----------



## Blah11

I usually PIAC in the morning and test in the afternoon cos I messed my 6 hr window thing up a bit lol I do it for 15 secs exactly and when i pull the stick out of the monitor there's a dark line and a faint line so it must be working :shrug: So annoying :( i'm going to jump OH tonight just incase. i'd hate to miss eggy.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi all,

Just starting with the monitor in the next couple of days and I have a question. How important is it to BD on your high days when you already know you're going to BD on your peak days? 

Thoughts? Opinions? 

Honestly, I love my hubby, but the thought of doing it for 5 high days, and then twice a day on peak days (which is what I've read some women do) wears me out just thinking about it!


----------



## Megg33k

Most people do it every other day on High days and ONCE a day on the 2 Peak days! What you posted... That's just too much to even think about! LOL


----------



## girl30

Is this the same thing as the clear blue easy ovulation kit that tells you when you ovulate " O" or " :) "? I am using that and love it, but havent heard of anything other than this?


----------



## Blah11

okay so im getting loads of ewcm and my cervix is open but im still geting a low reading :shrug: WHY IS THIS?! does the monitor simply not pick up some womens hormone levels or something?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Blah11 said:


> okay so im getting loads of ewcm and my cervix is open but im still geting a low reading :shrug: WHY IS THIS?! does the monitor simply not pick up some womens hormone levels or something?

I should probably know this, but how do you actually check to see if your cervix is open??? Isn't it a painful process?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg33k said:


> Most people do it every other day on High days and ONCE a day on the 2 Peak days! What you posted... That's just too much to even think about! LOL

Thanks Megg! That sounds much more manageable :thumbup:


----------



## Blah11

Um, it just feels like there's a hole and your cervix is in a 'o' shape instead of a '.' shape LOL not a very good explanation. You cant shove a finger or anything in it or that would be painful!


----------



## shellyhunny

Blah - I had a 'high' today with my monitor but got EWCM and a dip in temp and ov pain so did a CB digi test and got a smiley so am wondering the same thing! I wonder if I'll get a peak tomorrow?


----------



## Blah11

Well atleast youre getting high hun! I'm still low which means absolutely no chance of conceiving :wacko: Its proper ewcm too. totally clear (sometimes my 'ew'cm is questionable) and very stringy :growlmad: i dont get it.


----------



## mimiwc2010

Ladies, I recommend to back up your CBFM with OPKs the first couple of months, or until you get your peak. That way, you def know the monitor can detect YOUR hormone levels.



Megg33k said:


> Basically! I never POAS directly! I had gotten so good at PIAC, I think could have peed in a thimble without missing or spilling! LOL Good luck, honey!

 :rofl:

:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

girl30 said:


> Is this the same thing as the clear blue easy ovulation kit that tells you when you ovulate " O" or " :) "? I am using that and love it, but havent heard of anything other than this?

No, honey! Its not the digital OPKs! Its this:

https://www.jennyreviews.com/wp-content/files/Clearblue-Easy-Fertility-Monitor.jpg

You use the sticks daily from CD6 (at least until it get to know you) and the machine reads it. It gets to know your cycles to maximize your chances each month. You don't have to do the line comparing work or anything! :)


----------



## LellsBells

I'm really hoping for a peak this month. Last month was my first month to use my CBFM. I have a 26-30 day cycle so expected to get my first high around CD10 but I didn't get my high until CD15. I had 10 high days and no peak :nope: Fingers crossed it goes up up up this month! 
I'm on CD1 today ...I never seem to know the date anymore, I just know what CD it is LOL


----------



## SunShyn2205

Im so confused right now, I thought I started AF on April 30, As I only spotted for one day then passed a large palm size clot and then it stop??(sorry TMI) I figured 'cause I passed such a big clot it was AF but i had no heavy bleeding before or after, so I been worried as AF is usually 5 days long, and I tested May 3 and had faint coloring/evap to possibly a +, and so I retested today May 5, and the + is getting darker, but 2nd line does not form a complete line just yet...
Im sooooo COOONNFFFUSSED... I guess i need to go to the DR. to Be Sure... 
oh and today i used my CBFM, I had set the monitor to the day i began spotting. April 30 and since today would be day 6, I tested and got a High?( I did not take any meds this month as im not 100% sure it was af )

HELP!!!!!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

If you have HPT's coming back even faintly positive, the CBFM sticks will see HCG the same as LH and that's why you would get a High reading. I'd say you're far more likely to be preggo than not. I'm assuming you had negative HPT's after your loss?


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg33k said:


> If you have HPT's coming back even faintly positive, the CBFM sticks will see HCG the same as LH and that's why you would get a High reading. I'd say you're far more likely to be preggo than not. I'm assuming you had negative HPT's after your loss?

Ya, my loss was in september, i began test 8 dpo this cycle with Clear BFN, and have been testing every 3-5 days, my last two test look promising i hope.. and im going to try to get into the Dr. in the morning and will post when I get any news, 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thanks!!


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you have HPT's coming back even faintly positive, the CBFM sticks will see HCG the same as LH and that's why you would get a High reading. I'd say you're far more likely to be preggo than not. I'm assuming you had negative HPT's after your loss?
> 
> Ya, my loss was in september, i began test 8 dpo this cycle with Clear BFN, and have been testing every 3-5 days, my last two test look promising i hope.. and im going to try to get into the Dr. in the morning and will post when I get any news,
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Thanks!!Click to expand...

:hugs: I'm quite excited for you! I have a feeling that you have a HUGE CONGRATS coming to you! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

BFP or BFN?? The vertical line is dark toward the top and bottom and the middle is faint,.. (sorry its not the best picture)
 



Attached Files:







confussed.jpg
File size: 13.3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Nvr2Late

SunShyn2205 said:


> BFP or BFN?? The vertical line is dark toward the top and bottom and the middle is faint,.. (sorry its not the best picture)

Looks positive to me! Did you test this morning?????


----------



## ChocChip

Well I used my monitor for the first time this morning :happydance:

Funniest thing - I was woken up by my DH saying to me 'Today's the day!' and I'm lying there, half asleep, thinking voting day?? Wedding anniversary (tomorrow)?? *enter confused face here* He says to me 'You get to pee on the stick!' :rofl:

Hope you have good news at the doctors SunShyn, I must admit I can't see the positive line but I'm rubbish at reading those ones!


----------



## Nvr2Late

ChocChip said:


> Well I used my monitor for the first time this morning :happydance:
> 
> Funniest thing - I was woken up by my DH saying to me 'Today's the day!' and I'm lying there, half asleep, thinking voting day?? Wedding anniversary (tomorrow)?? *enter confused face here* He says to me 'You get to pee on the stick!' :rofl:
> 
> Hope you have good news at the doctors SunShyn, I must admit I can't see the positive line but I'm rubbish at reading those ones!

Sounds like hubby is really into the process! Good for you :winkwink:

My husband only knows enough about all this palaver to say, "When do we have to do it?" Charming, I know! (but hey, he is a Brummie, and not too classy ! ha ha! ~ I threw that in seeing as you're from the UK I thought you'd understand, but maybe not! Do all English people make fun of people from Birmingham? :) ]


----------



## Wispyshadow

ChocChip said:


> Well I used my monitor for the first time this morning :happydance:
> 
> Funniest thing - I was woken up by my DH saying to me 'Today's the day!' and I'm lying there, half asleep, thinking voting day?? Wedding anniversary (tomorrow)?? *enter confused face here* He says to me 'You get to pee on the stick!' :rofl:
> 
> Hope you have good news at the doctors SunShyn, I must admit I can't see the positive line but I'm rubbish at reading those ones!

I LOVE IT!! That is hilarious....:rofl: Isn't it great that these tough guys are just as excited about POAS day as we are, I think sometimes they just don't want to show it. My DH got all sad when I told him I was going to POAS as work so I could be there with my friends for support. I didn't realize it meant that much to him. So, now I promised to only POAS at home so he could be the first to know. Although that was for the HPT. I did my OPK's at home. I didn't think my friends would really care to know when I was O'ing...:friends: I tried using OPK's and just didn't do very well with all the little sticks and comparing the lines it was really irritating. As far as I could tell I never peaked. So I guess I didn't ovulate last month.


----------



## MDRussell0779

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> Been a month or two at least since I posted. We officially gave up trying to do it on our own and went to the RE a couple of weeks ago. Despite the fact that we did 2 clomid cycles at 70+ days each with total failure, the RE, after inspecting us both said that it's likely that my wife was in fact developing a follicle and it just wasn't getting released.
> 
> So, he put us on a closely monitored cycle of clomid. She had her U/S and B/W done today (CD12) and they said she indeed has a nicely developing follicle on her left ovary, so they prescribed ovidrel for us to hold on to.
> 
> They asked if we wanted to do timed BD'ing or if they want to just do IUI since it's included in the cycle "package" that we paid for. My swimmers are very strong and plentiful, but I'm not interested in paying another $900 on the chance that they don't make it to home base :)
> 
> So she has to go back on CD 15 for another round of U/S and B/W, and if all goes well they'll have us abstain for a few days and 3 days later I'll give my donation and they'll do the IUI an hour later. So, hopefully by the end of next week we'll finally be getting good news from the IUI follow up appointment!
> 
> I'll post more often until the end of next week and keep you all updated :)
> 
> Congrats to everyone that's had any sort of forward progress. After a year of trying I'm ready to have some of the same :)


Hi Everyone.. My next update.. :)

So last cycle failed (see above for info on the last cycle). We made it to day 18 or so, and the follicle ended up shrinking due to low estrogen levels, meaning the clomid didn't have the juice to get her to where we could use the ovidril to get it to release.

So, for this cycle we went straight to injections. We started Gonal-F on day 3. Today (day 6), she had her checkup, and they see 2 follicles on each ovary. We have another checkup on Sunday morning (Day 9) to check on progress.

So far, no side effects on the Gonal-F, other than me getting a little queasy about sticking a needle in my wife's stomach before bed every night, but hopefully this will be the last cycle we have to do this. Each injection cycle with the RE is $1600, which is 10 kinds of non-fun.

Will keep you posted. :)

Mitch


----------



## Blah11

:( my monitor is still giving me a low reading but im sure im oving! Do I trust ewcm and cp or do I trust the CBFM and OPK?


----------



## Nvr2Late

Blah11 said:


> :( my monitor is still giving me a low reading but im sure im oving! Do I trust ewcm and cp or do I trust the CBFM and OPK?

Personally, I'd listen to my body and BD like heck :thumbup:


----------



## MyTurnYet

:hi: Mitch! Good luck!!:thumbup:

Nvr2late, I'm folllowing the SMEP plan while using the CBFM. And using preseed and softcups and all the supplements...pretty much pulling out the stops at this point!

CBFM Peak for me this morning, yay!:happydance:


----------



## Nvr2Late

MyTurnYet said:


> :hi: Mitch! Good luck!!:thumbup:
> 
> Nvr2late, I'm folllowing the SMEP plan while using the CBFM. And using preseed and softcups and all the supplements...pretty much pulling out the stops at this point!
> 
> CBFM Peak for me this morning, yay!:happydance:

Excellent! I'm going to do the same... except the cups. I bought them, but found them way too hard to maneouver. 

So happy you got your peak!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late - I never got the hang of softcups either! I actually ended up sending "samples" of them out to my TTC friends in their Christmas cards! :rofl:

Mitch - Sounds promising, hun! Hoping this is the last time for you guys! I want to see a BFP announcement from you next! :hugs:


----------



## shellyhunny

Peak for me this morning too - DH is REALLY happy that he's getting lots of BDing without having to cajole me into it lol!

Bloods done this afternoon too so FX'd that I'm OK


----------



## Leilani

shellyhunny said:


> Peak for me this morning too - DH is REALLY happy that he's getting lots of BDing without having to cajole me into it lol!
> 
> Bloods done this afternoon too so FX'd that I'm OK

What bloods are you having done today? Make sure you arrange to go back a week from now for the progesterone blood test.


----------



## Nvr2Late

AF arrived today with a vengeance... getting a lot of pain :witch:

Only good thing about it is I can set my monitor! Yay!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies, do you mind if I join you?

My cycles have been really out of whack the last couple of months and I'm getting tired of my AF being 'late' and getting my hopes up (currently three days 'late' and got a BFN, just waiting for AF to arrive now).

I ordered a CBFM this morning and planning to start it up the moment AF arrives.

DH will be out of town for half of next cycle so I think it's a perfect opportunity for the CBFM to get used to my cycles before we start trying again!

I think it's also a great way for DH to get involved and not have to be relying on me to tell him when I'm ovulating, etc. 

I'm actually pretty excited to get started! :thumbup:


----------



## ChocChip

Just wanted to say hello, welcome & good luck! It's very exciting indeed, I've peed on two sticks with mine so far and can't wait until it shows some movement!!

Sorry the witch got you Nvr :hugs: As you say, at least it means another month of using the monitor :) And to answer your question before, in my experience, yes - we do take the mick out of the brummies!! Nothing personal or nasty though :)

xx


----------



## Blah11

CD22 and I got my first HIGH :DDDDDDDDDDD opks are also getting darker so FX for a peak tomorrow. Will be BDing anyway and I'm glad we BDed yesterday too :D


----------



## Nvr2Late

Blah11 said:


> CD22 and I got my first HIGH :DDDDDDDDDDD opks are also getting darker so FX for a peak tomorrow. Will be BDing anyway and I'm glad we BDed yesterday too :D

Awesome! Keep up the lovin'! ha ha!:bunny:


----------



## SmileyShazza

This is the first month of using my new CBFM. Am CD16 today and this how my cycle has gone so far

CD8 to CD11 High - BD on CD7 & CD10
CD12 & CD13 Peak - BD both days
CD14 High - BD again
CD15 - CD16 Low

It is especially interesting as I was expecting to ov on CD15/16 as I have done every other month and thats what Fertility Friend had predicted. So if the CBFM is correct I actually ov'd early which I wouldn't have picked up on - had I not have been using the monitor we might have completely missed our chance this month.

Am not expecting to get pregnant first month but I've tried 4 months of temping, charting and opks after our mmc so thought I'd stop all that and just try the monitor. The main thing I have noticed so far is that I am a lot more relaxed this cycle and that can only be a good thing :)


----------



## Scarlett_Rose

ive got one, and ive just got 1 little problem so far. I started doing my opk 

tues and wednesday= faint positive
thurday and friday=strong positive

and the cbfm hasnt picked up im ovulating, so im questioning its accuracy


----------



## Teesgirl

Hi Ladies, 

I'm new to posting but have been lurking for a short while. 

This is my second month using the CBFM. The first month (march) my cycle started on the 15th and I started getting highs by CD 12 and got 2 peaks on CD 17th and 18th. My period started as soon as the machine flashed the "M" on the 12th. This month I started getting highs from CD 17 but didnt get a peak until today which is CD 26th. Is it possible I really O'd this late? Should I be worried ?


----------



## Blah11

omg i forgot to store FMU after doing my OPK I flushed it :dohh: Is it ok to use 2nd morning urine :(? Will it mess up the result a lot? I was hoping for a peak today as OPK is almost VERY dark.


----------



## Blah11

Just tested using 2nd morning urine and got my peak :D so exciting!


----------



## newlyttc

Hello ladies I am new to this site. I am (27) and Dh is (29). We just got married last year and decided we want to try right away to make a baby. I am in my second cycle with the cbfm. I was just reading your post SmileyShazza. We are on the same cycle day and I also O'ed on the 13th. 
I started taking vitex this cycle, heard alot of good things about it. 
Loads of baby dust to everyone. I am really praying for a May/June miracle .


----------



## broodymum

hi i am using the cbfm for the 1st time and got my first high this morning


----------



## FamilyFaith

Nvr2Late said:


> AF arrived today with a vengeance... getting a lot of pain :witch:
> 
> Only good thing about it is I can set my monitor! Yay!

me too emotioanally and physically painful


----------



## FamilyFaith

SmileyShazza said:


> This is the first month of using my new CBFM. Am CD16 today and this how my cycle has gone so far
> 
> CD8 to CD11 High - BD on CD7 & CD10
> CD12 & CD13 Peak - BD both days
> CD14 High - BD again
> CD15 - CD16 Low
> 
> It is especially interesting as I was expecting to ov on CD15/16 as I have done every other month and thats what Fertility Friend had predicted. So if the CBFM is correct I actually ov'd early which I wouldn't have picked up on - had I not have been using the monitor we might have completely missed our chance this month.
> 
> Am not expecting to get pregnant first month but I've tried 4 months of temping, charting and opks after our mmc so thought I'd stop all that and just try the monitor. The main thing I have noticed so far is that I am a lot more relaxed this cycle and that can only be a good thing :)

Do u mind if i join in? I am the same but keep thinking the peak is the lh surge so could be upto 3 days after peak when eggy pops out? thanks


----------



## Blah11

is it normal to have lots of lows then only 1 high before peak? I had 12 lows, 1 high and now I'm on peak :wacko:


----------



## shellyhunny

Leilani said:


> shellyhunny said:
> 
> 
> Peak for me this morning too - DH is REALLY happy that he's getting lots of BDing without having to cajole me into it lol!
> 
> Bloods done this afternoon too so FX'd that I'm OK
> 
> What bloods are you having done today? Make sure you arrange to go back a week from now for the progesterone blood test.Click to expand...

It's supposed to be day 21 bloods, actually on day 20, after I told my GP 3 times with DH there backing me up that I O on day 19. :dohh: I hope the results show I'm right then the tests can be done at the right time...


----------



## ticktock

Blah11 said:


> is it normal to have lots of lows then only 1 high before peak? I had 12 lows, 1 high and now I'm on peak :wacko:


Maybe for you its normal? How long you been using it? I'm on 2nd month and it went from low to peak on day 17 with no highs!


----------



## alisarose

This is my first mth using cbfm, i got two bars on day 13 and 14 and peak on day 15 and 16. However i am also using the opk and that has shown the lh surge since day 13, im now day 19 and its still there. The cbfm does not test the urine after it detects the peak so how does it know if you have ovulated or not?


----------



## Blah11

Are you sure you're reading the OPK correctly? Your LH surge only lasts about 12-24 hours!


----------



## Blah11

ticktock said:


> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to have lots of lows then only 1 high before peak? I had 12 lows, 1 high and now I'm on peak :wacko:
> 
> 
> Maybe for you its normal? How long you been using it? I'm on 2nd month and it went from low to peak on day 17 with no highs!Click to expand...

mmhm this is first month actually :)


----------



## alisarose

Blah11 said:


> Are you sure you're reading the OPK correctly? Your LH surge only lasts about 12-24 hours!


Iknow! Test line is way darker than control line. Very confusing


----------



## ticktock

Blah11 said:


> ticktock said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah11 said:
> 
> 
> is it normal to have lots of lows then only 1 high before peak? I had 12 lows, 1 high and now I'm on peak :wacko:
> 
> 
> Maybe for you its normal? How long you been using it? I'm on 2nd month and it went from low to peak on day 17 with no highs!Click to expand...
> 
> mmhm this is first month actually :)Click to expand...

Its prob just still learning ya :) I had all highs from day 7 then my 2 peaks 10 day later on my first month but as long as get those peaks don't care lol

sounds like you had a good first month on it!


----------



## alisarose

an exhausting month! we ve done it every day since last sat!


----------



## Leilani

shellyhunny said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> shellyhunny said:
> 
> 
> Peak for me this morning too - DH is REALLY happy that he's getting lots of BDing without having to cajole me into it lol!
> 
> Bloods done this afternoon too so FX'd that I'm OK
> 
> What bloods are you having done today? Make sure you arrange to go back a week from now for the progesterone blood test.Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be day 21 bloods, actually on day 20, after I told my GP 3 times with DH there backing me up that I O on day 19. :dohh: I hope the results show I'm right then the tests can be done at the right time...Click to expand...

Doctors are really bad at allowing their patients to know best. It's is very likely that your results will come back and your GP will tell you you haven't ovulated - as progesterone 1 dpo will be in the "not ovultating" range for 7dpo (obviously) - so please don't take any notice of these results when you get them. Is there any way you can get your blood test done 7dpo - even if it means you pay for it, or if you go and see another GP in the next few days and try and get this test done so it actually means something. 

In future you might need to lie about your cycle dates to get blood tests done on the correct days.


----------



## ChocChip

What CD did everyone get their first high on the first month? I'm starting to get concerned!


----------



## Blah11

cd22 was my first high and peak on cd23


----------



## Linny

Hello - I'm a CBFM newbie. I'm on my second month and i just wanted to ask a bit of advice if you don't mind. Last month I got my first high CD18, 19 then CD20 I got my peak for two days then CD22 another high before dropping to low. We BD ever day from my first high to my second peak.

This month my first high caught me by surprise at CD13 (I took soy for the first time) and today CD14 high again. Am i expecting a peak tomorrow like last month or does it change month to month? Also do you BD every night from your first high till you drop back to low again or should I BD every other day whilst high till I hit peak?

Sorry for all the questions, any advice much appreciated!!


----------



## Blah11

I think most people BD every other night at high, and every night at peak.



Do you always get 2 days of peak and back to high? Can I stop testing after my peak days?


----------



## Linny

Its only my second month. But last month I had two highs, two peaks and then another high before it went back to low. We stopped Bding at my second peak so this time I'm gonna keep going till its back to low. 

You have to keep testing till it stops asking for sticks. Mine asked for a stick when it dropped back to low again, bizzare but i guess its all about getting to know you!!


----------



## Blah11

waste of sticks! ive only 5 of my 20 left anyway.


----------



## Linny

I know! I went through all 20 on my first month cos i ovulate so late. This month it didn't ask for my first stick till CD9 so much better, plus I got my first high CD13 which i'm assuming is down to the soy i took cos i haven't ovulated before CD20 since i came off BC almost a year ago!!


----------



## Teesgirl

I'm confused. According to my chart I o'd ob CD 18. But according to CBFM I o'd on CD 26 or 27. This is my 2nd month using the monitor. The first month I got highs and peaks that were in sync with my chart. This month things have gone mad. I'm supposed to start my period on the 13th so who knows.


----------



## SmileyShazza

newlyttc said:


> I was just reading your post SmileyShazza. We are on the same cycle day and I also O'ed on the 13th.
> Loads of baby dust to everyone. I am really praying for a May/June miracle .

Yay a cycle buddy so you will be about 5dpo too? I'm not sure if I ov'd on CD12 or 13 the CBFM and Fertility Friend have said CD13 but I had pretty pain cramping on CD11 so was wondering if they may have been ov pains.

When are you expecting AF?

Good luck this cycle hun :hugs:


----------



## MyTurnYet

Megg33k said:


> Nvr2Late - I never got the hang of softcups either! I actually ended up sending "samples" of them out to my TTC friends in their Christmas cards! :rofl:

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

I didn't think I'd use the softcups either, but then started seeing all these people say they got their BFPs after using them so was like hmmm...

I've only used them 3 times so far. First couple were trial runs and I was terrified! I think I got the hang of it, now.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Nvr2Late, have you tried Maca? Read about it on BnB and started trying this month in the powdered form. I like that it helps me w/ energy, particulary as I've totally given up coffee over the past 2 weeks, which for me is a small miracle! Let me know if you try the Maca.


----------



## Nvr2Late

MyTurnYet said:


> Nvr2Late, have you tried Maca? Read about it on BnB and started trying this month in the powdered form. I like that it helps me w/ energy, particulary as I've totally given up coffee over the past 2 weeks, which for me is a small miracle! Let me know if you try the Maca.

Hey Jill! Yep, on the maca... been about 3 weeks now. I was taking capsules and switched to powder because the nutritionist said it absorbs better. 

I listed on my blog everything I'm doing now to conceive, and quite honestly, I look like a mad woman! Oh well! Anything to get a BFP.. and I'm hoping Jenny Renny is right and July is my month! ha ha!


----------



## Leilani

Linny said:


> You have to keep testing till it stops asking for sticks. Mine asked for a stick when it dropped back to low again, bizzare but i guess its all about getting to know you!!

Whilst it is quite clever, the monitor also works how it is programmed:
1 It will ask you to test in groups of 10 or 20 sticks - nothing else, if you get your first peak on your 11th stick, it'll ask for sticks up to your 20th

2 Once you get your first peak, it will automatically follow this with a second peak, a high then a low, regardless of what (if anything) you put in it

3 If you get as far as 19 sticks without getting a peak, your 20th stick will automatically be a low (though the lines may indicate a peak)

4 The monitor works bt analysing the intensity of the colour of your lines, once you have praked, there is no point in it looking at the colours.

As for me, I always POAS for my second peak, but purely so *I* can look at the lines (for this I actually use some out of date sticks).

Hope that helps.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Never, was just checking out your blog...love it! Keep thinking we have so much in common. :flower: You're a writer, too? Very cool. I write, but mostly just for school at the moment (pursuing an MA in English and currently working on my thesis, blah!).


----------



## Nvr2Late

MyTurnYet said:


> Never, was just checking out your blog...love it! Keep thinking we have so much in common. :flower: You're a writer, too? Very cool. I write, but mostly just for school at the moment (pursuing an MA in English and currently working on my thesis, blah!).

Cool, Jill! I have my MA in Eng Lit (medieval lit). I'm not published but have been writing for a number of years. My current work in progress is about 4 women struggling with the issues of TTC, infertility, and motherhood. I'm following the old dictum Write What You Know!

What school are you going to?


----------



## MyTurnYet

Nvr2Late said:


> Cool, Jill! I have my MA in Eng Lit (medieval lit). I'm not published but have been writing for a number of years. My current work in progress is about 4 women struggling with the issues of TTC, infertility, and motherhood. I'm following the old dictum Write What You Know!
> 
> What school are you going to?

So funny, was just about to ask if that's what you were writing about! I think (as evidenced by ALL of us here on BnB) that there is definitely a niche for it. I, for one, can't wait to read it! :flower: Are you going to try to go the traditional publishing route or self-publish? Have been reading a ton on self-publishing lately...seems like a lot of authors are opting to go that route. 

I go to a state school in CT...nothing too glamorous, but the program is well-regarded and I really enjoy it. Apart from the agony of thesis writing, of course. Because I work full-time, have only been taking 1 or 2 classes per semester. Which means I've been in grad school for nearly 6 years and am ready for it to be done. 

Do you mind if I ask if you wrote a thesis for your MA and what it was on? Most importantly, how long did it take you? :haha: At the moment, feeling like I'm never going to be done.


----------



## MyTurnYet

Leilani said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> You have to keep testing till it stops asking for sticks. Mine asked for a stick when it dropped back to low again, bizzare but i guess its all about getting to know you!!
> 
> Whilst it is quite clever, the monitor also works how it is programmed:
> 1 It will ask you to test in groups of 10 or 20 sticks - nothing else, if you get your first peak on your 11th stick, it'll ask for sticks up to your 20th
> 
> 2 Once you get your first peak, it will automatically follow this with a second peak, a high then a low, regardless of what (if anything) you put in it
> 
> 3 If you get as far as 19 sticks without getting a peak, your 20th stick will automatically be a low (though the lines may indicate a peak)
> 
> 4 The monitor works bt analysing the intensity of the colour of your lines, once you have praked, there is no point in it looking at the colours.
> 
> As for me, I always POAS for my second peak, but purely so *I* can look at the lines (for this I actually use some out of date sticks).
> 
> Hope that helps.Click to expand...

Very helpful info, Leilani! Thank you! 

So, since the monitor automatically gives a second peak followed by a high and then a low, is there a point to using sticks on those days? Or do you think it's a good idea to save money simply by not testing after you get your peak? Have been wondering about this for a while...


----------



## Leilani

Save your money and your sticks - I've made 3 boxes (60 sticks) last me 8 cycles! All 3 boxes have the same batch number, so no worries about them being different - but even that I don't believe. The out of date sticks I have seem to bleed the blue dye a bit, but the colour strength still seems to be about the same.


----------



## ChocChip

Blah11 said:


> cd22 was my first high and peak on cd23

Thanks Blah, I'm on CD10 and it's still showing low (I actually swore at her this morning!) I'm sure I'm just worrying without need but I've heard others get quite alot of highs on the first month and I'm wanting to know where mine are!


----------



## ChocChip

Leilani said:


> 4 The monitor works bt analysing the intensity of the colour of your lines, once you have praked, there is no point in it looking at the colours.
> 
> As for me, I always POAS for my second peak, but purely so *I* can look at the lines (for this I actually use some out of date sticks).
> 
> Hope that helps.

So what lines represent what hormone? I've been looking at mine (kept them!) every day and have one solid one, which I presumed was the control line, and one feint that's slowly growing more intense day-by-day. It's still coming up as low though!


----------



## Megg33k

ChocChip said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> 4 The monitor works bt analysing the intensity of the colour of your lines, once you have praked, there is no point in it looking at the colours.
> 
> As for me, I always POAS for my second peak, but purely so *I* can look at the lines (for this I actually use some out of date sticks).
> 
> Hope that helps.
> 
> So what lines represent what hormone? I've been looking at mine (kept them!) every day and have one solid one, which I presumed was the control line, and one feint that's slowly growing more intense day-by-day. It's still coming up as low though!Click to expand...

The one that's been solid all along is the Estrogen line. It will get LIGHTER as your Estrogen levels RISE. The other is the LH line. It will get DARKER as your LH levels RISE!


----------



## ChocChip

Megg33k said:


> The one that's been solid all along is the Estrogen line. It will get LIGHTER as your Estrogen levels RISE. The other is the LH line. It will get DARKER as your LH levels RISE!

Ooohhhhh, that makes sense! I had a suspicion that the light one was the LH as the line itself looks not solid like an OPK would. And the darker one goes lighter? Wow that's clever!! I have a bit more faith in it now, thanks x


----------



## Blah11

chochip, i kept looking at my lines and could barely see the LH line and the estrogen line was still really dark until all of a sudden on my high day they changed SLIGHTLY and on peak i could hardly see estrogen line and the LH line was suppper dark. They mightn't gradually change.


----------



## Megg33k

Some get a gradual change and others is immediate! There is no "normal" when it comes to it!


----------



## ChocChip

Blah11 said:


> chochip, i kept looking at my lines and could barely see the LH line and the estrogen line was still really dark until all of a sudden on my high day they changed SLIGHTLY and on peak i could hardly see estrogen line and the LH line was suppper dark. They mightn't gradually change.

Thank you Blah, I just need to calm down and lose my obsessivness then. x


----------



## MDRussell0779

So, it's CD12. We did our 8th injection of Gonal-F last night.

My wife went in this morning for her checkup, and she's got a ton of "cooking" follicles now. The doctor even asked her about selective reduction because she's "running the risk" of having triplets (??). 

She told him no, of course. So we're supposed to do at least one more injection (tonight), and then hopefully we'll get word this afternoon that we'll be triggering her in a few days with the ovidril and going in for the IUI on Saturday.


----------



## Megg33k

How exciting, Mitch! That's great!!! Can't wait to hear how it goes! FX'd for you 2... tons of dust!


----------



## pink_bow

hi girls

I bought my cbfm a few weeks ago and I've finally come on! However it only started at lunchtime when I was at work, so obviously I haven't set the monitor up yet, Will I be ok to do it tomorrow morning?? (hope that makes sense :dohh:)

xxx


----------



## alisarose

I think the bfm is a con unless you have a normal cycle in which case you wouldn t be buying it. After i got my peak it never asked for another smple so it assumed i ovulted in the normal time frame. However opk says i still haven t ov. How cn cbfm know if you ha ov if it doesn t asked for any more tests. Has it asked for tests after peak th anyone? Just bcos it senses lh surge doesn t mean you ov d.


----------



## ChocChip

pink_bow said:


> hi girls
> 
> I bought my cbfm a few weeks ago and I've finally come on! However it only started at lunchtime when I was at work, so obviously I haven't set the monitor up yet, Will I be ok to do it tomorrow morning?? (hope that makes sense :dohh:)
> 
> xxx

Using it for the first time's exciting! If you come on during the day, after your testing window, you set the next day as CD1 anyway so you'll be spot on :) xx


----------



## pink_bow

thanks :D xx


----------



## ChocChip

That's ok, good luck on your first month of using it. I'm mid cycle first month and waiting for it to go to 'high', very exciting! xx


----------



## Lamburai1703

MDRussell0779 said:


> So, it's CD12. We did our 8th injection of Gonal-F last night.
> 
> My wife went in this morning for her checkup, and she's got a ton of "cooking" follicles now. The doctor even asked her about selective reduction because she's "running the risk" of having triplets (??).
> 
> She told him no, of course. So we're supposed to do at least one more injection (tonight), and then hopefully we'll get word this afternoon that we'll be triggering her in a few days with the ovidril and going in for the IUI on Saturday.

Sounds really positive Mitch. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## pink_bow

:D I am really excited :lol: xx


----------



## MDRussell0779

Update from doctor re: bloodwork this AM.

She's got "several" 13-14mm follicles that are growing steadily.

They have us back in again tomorrow AM for more B/W and U/S.

They are having us stay on the Gonal-F for a few more days, but dropping the dose down from 150iu to 37.5iu because her estrogen is through the roof (1200+), and LH is moving too much too, so she has to go on cetratide for a few days to slow that down so she doesn't OV too early. 

I think we'll probably be triggering by saturday and IUI tuesday/wednesday next week.. we'll see!

I sure hope this is the last cycle we have to do.. this is so stressful!


----------



## Megg33k

alisarose said:


> I think the bfm is a con unless you have a normal cycle in which case you wouldn t be buying it. After i got my peak it never asked for another smple so it assumed i ovulted in the normal time frame. However opk says i still haven t ov. How cn cbfm know if you ha ov if it doesn t asked for any more tests. Has it asked for tests after peak th anyone? Just bcos it senses lh surge doesn t mean you ov d.

I don't entirely understand the question. OPKs also can't tell you that you've ov'd. What do you mean that OPK says you still haven't ov'd? They both only detect an LH surge. The only way to know if your body is actually carrying through with ovulation is through BBT charting or an U/S. An LH surge definitely does NOT verify that you ovulate... not at all. It just indicates when ovulation is likely to happen if its going to happen at all.


----------



## ChocChip

Isn't it more reliable than OPK's because it detects a rise in estrogen? I'm still waiting that high to show!!


----------



## pink_bow

Well I switched the monitor on this morning :happydance::happydance:
It says on the instructions that it will ask me for a test from day 6, I will e at the inlaws then, hope they don't catch me peeing in a cup :haha:

:dust: xxxx


----------



## ChocChip

pink_bow said:


> Well I switched the monitor on this morning :happydance::happydance:
> It says on the instructions that it will ask me for a test from day 6, I will e at the inlaws then, hope they don't catch me peeing in a cup :haha:
> 
> :dust: xxxx

Yay :happydance: I couldn't wait for day 6! Good luck and :dust: xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

ChocChip said:


> Isn't it more reliable than OPK's because it detects a rise in estrogen? I'm still waiting that high to show!!

Yes! :)


----------



## MDRussell0779

MDRussell0779 said:


> Update from doctor re: bloodwork this AM.
> 
> She's got "several" 13-14mm follicles that are growing steadily.
> 
> They have us back in again tomorrow AM for more B/W and U/S.
> 
> They are having us stay on the Gonal-F for a few more days, but dropping the dose down from 150iu to 37.5iu because her estrogen is through the roof (1200+), and LH is moving too much too, so she has to go on cetratide for a few days to slow that down so she doesn't OV too early.
> 
> I think we'll probably be triggering by saturday and IUI tuesday/wednesday next week.. we'll see!
> 
> I sure hope this is the last cycle we have to do.. this is so stressful!


Next update..

BW/US this morning shows 4-6 solidly maturing follicles. They are likely keeping us on Gonal-F @ 37.5iu for another day or two to get them to where they need to be. They're all around 15mm, so getting close. 1-2 more days of Cetrotide too, which sucks because it's $120/day for that. 

The doctor thinks we may do IUI as early as saturday.. And they're having us back every day for the next 3 days for close monitoring.

Lots more to come I'm sure


----------



## Megg33k

Oooh! How exciting, Mitch!!! I have everything I can cross tightly crossed for you two! I can't wait for you to announce her BFP!


----------



## alisarose

Megg33k said:


> alisarose said:
> 
> 
> I think the bfm is a con unless you have a normal cycle in which case you wouldn t be buying it. After i got my peak it never asked for another smple so it assumed i ovulted in the normal time frame. However opk says i still haven t ov. How cn cbfm know if you ha ov if it doesn t asked for any more tests. Has it asked for tests after peak th anyone? Just bcos it senses lh surge doesn t mean you ov d.
> 
> I don't entirely understand the question. OPKs also can't tell you that you've ov'd. What do you mean that OPK says you still haven't ov'd? They both only detect an LH surge. The only way to know if your body is actually carrying through with ovulation is through BBT charting or an U/S. An LH surge definitely does NOT verify that you ovulate... not at all. It just indicates when ovulation is likely to happen if its going to happen at all.Click to expand...

When you continue to use opk after you get lh surge it should disappear after you ov. If the cbfm doesnt test again after detecting the surge you could ov 24 - 72 hrs later or if your body is still rying to release the egg it could be days and days later o if you rely only on that you could miss your chnce ltogether that mth thinking that ov had finished


----------



## ChocChip

Which is why it gives you two fertile days followed by a peak, to catch the egg. Can you really OV days and days after a surge??


----------



## Megg33k

alisarose said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alisarose said:
> 
> 
> I think the bfm is a con unless you have a normal cycle in which case you wouldn t be buying it. After i got my peak it never asked for another smple so it assumed i ovulted in the normal time frame. However opk says i still haven t ov. How cn cbfm know if you ha ov if it doesn t asked for any more tests. Has it asked for tests after peak th anyone? Just bcos it senses lh surge doesn t mean you ov d.
> 
> I don't entirely understand the question. OPKs also can't tell you that you've ov'd. What do you mean that OPK says you still haven't ov'd? They both only detect an LH surge. The only way to know if your body is actually carrying through with ovulation is through BBT charting or an U/S. An LH surge definitely does NOT verify that you ovulate... not at all. It just indicates when ovulation is likely to happen if its going to happen at all.Click to expand...
> 
> When you continue to use opk after you get lh surge it should disappear after you ov. If the cbfm doesnt test again after detecting the surge you could ov 24 - 72 hrs later or if your body is still rying to release the egg it could be days and days later o if you rely only on that you could miss your chnce ltogether that mth thinking that ov had finishedClick to expand...

Oh! I get what you're saying! They still say to figure your ovulation based on your FIRST + OPK, not your last. So, its technically right to stop testing. However, I strongly believe that CBFM along with temping is the most effective method.


----------



## alisarose

ChocChip said:


> Which is why it gives you two fertile days followed by a peak, to catch the egg. Can you really OV days and days after a surge??

I think that you can ovulate days later if your body tries to release an egg and it doesnt happen, it ll keep trying and eventually either ov or give up for that mth. Hpe to get day 21 progesterone and hormone profile result on fri so that should tell whether or not i actually ov'd this month


----------



## Megg33k

alisarose said:


> ChocChip said:
> 
> 
> Which is why it gives you two fertile days followed by a peak, to catch the egg. Can you really OV days and days after a surge??
> 
> I think that you can ovulate days later if your body tries to release an egg and it doesnt happen, it ll keep trying and eventually either ov or give up for that mth. Hpe to get day 21 progesterone and hormone profile result on fri so that should tell whether or not i actually ov'd this monthClick to expand...

Actually, your day 21 results could be misleading depending on when you actually ov'd. They should be done at 7dpo. If you ov'd much before or after CD14, they might not give you an accurate result. Hoping they show you did ov though!


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies i got my first high today this cycle i never got a peak last cycle so im hoping the cbfm is a bit more sensitive to me this cycle ....looks like we have to bd everyday near enough incase i dont get a peak again! 

im just wondering when ppl do get a peak what happens next with the cbfm as in does it go to low after it ?


----------



## Megg33k

Once you get the first Peak, it will automatically give you another Peak, then a High, and then back to Low! :)


----------



## xshell79

thanks megg

ive read many comments that uve made to ppl and ur so full of knowledge its great to read them as u make topics of ttc easy to understand so i thought id say thanks ur knowledge is very appreciated .... 

im hoping i get a peak this time...hopefully soon as i keep getting little twinges of pain on the left side so i dnt think ive ov'd just yet..

is it worth using any sticks after u get the first peak or not then, if it automaticaly goes peak peak high then low?????

thanks again megg 

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Aww.. Thanks, honey! :hugs:

Nope, just start feeding it old sticks (if you keep them) or don't give it any sticks (if you don't keep them). There's no need to waste money using new sticks that its not going to bother reading! :)


----------



## Blah11

thats a good idea megg, im gonna keep some used sticks from this cycle for next cycle to use on my obvious low days!


----------



## Megg33k

I was crazy and always kept the whole month so I could learn to read them before they ever went into the machine! LOL There's a pic somewhere that shows the whole sad collection from whatever cycle I was on! Haha!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi everyone,

So yesterday and today were interesting. When she was in yesterday, the BW came back with her estrogen @ over 1800, so they had us STOP the FSH injections (Gonal-F).

Today, her BW shows her estrogen down to about 1200.

The shocker was that the doctor sees no less than ELEVEN developing follicles in the 13mm range.

However, she has 4 that are 15-16mm, so those are the 4 we're focusing on.

He's still got us on Cetrotide to stall ovulation, but today added Novaril which is a mild hCG injection. 

She's going to take that to hopefully "bump" the 4 16mm follicles into the forefront and hopefully stop the others from moving any further.

So hopefully friday's BW/US shows those 3-4 15-16mm follicles moving into the 17mm range and the others just staying around 13mm. While it'd be hilarious (??) for her to trigger 11 eggs, we just don't need that many possible babies. heh.

The goal is for those 4 follicles to trigger and hopefully get 2 winners (twins) and be done for good :)

Anyhow, more to come..

Mitch


----------



## Megg33k

Wow, Mitch! Amazing! Would you guys have to skip this cycle if all 11 would be triggered? I hope you get your twins! :D


----------



## MDRussell0779

Megg33k said:


> Wow, Mitch! Amazing! Would you guys have to skip this cycle if all 11 would be triggered? I hope you get your twins! :D

Fairly unlikely that would happen. I mean, if by some craziness it did, I think they wouldn't less us continue the cycle.. it'd be way too risky. But, we'll cross that bridge if it happens.

Back to the doctor at 8:45am .. hopefully those same 4 are pushing forward. Giving these injections every night is tough on both of us.

:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

I bet, honey! I can sort of imagine. I had to give my husband injections of blood thinner a couple of times and it was sort of a scary thing! I really, really hope that those 4 are going great and they're the only ones that trigger, and you get your healthy baby or twins!!! :hugs: to you and your OH!


----------



## Blah11

I find IVF so amazing. I'm in awe of how much they can now do to help people get their babies :cloud9: I have my FX that only 4 are triggered and you get your twinnies X


----------



## pink_bow

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> So yesterday and today were interesting. When she was in yesterday, the BW came back with her estrogen @ over 1800, so they had us STOP the FSH injections (Gonal-F).
> 
> Today, her BW shows her estrogen down to about 1200.
> 
> The shocker was that the doctor sees no less than ELEVEN developing follicles in the 13mm range.
> 
> However, she has 4 that are 15-16mm, so those are the 4 we're focusing on.
> 
> He's still got us on Cetrotide to stall ovulation, but today added Novaril which is a mild hCG injection.
> 
> She's going to take that to hopefully "bump" the 4 16mm follicles into the forefront and hopefully stop the others from moving any further.
> 
> So hopefully friday's BW/US shows those 3-4 15-16mm follicles moving into the 17mm range and the others just staying around 13mm. While it'd be hilarious (??) for her to trigger 11 eggs, we just don't need that many possible babies. heh.
> 
> The goal is for those 4 follicles to trigger and hopefully get 2 winners (twins) and be done for good :)
> 
> Anyhow, more to come..
> 
> Mitch

FX that those 4 follicles grow and you get your twins :thumbup:

CD3 today :happydance: when I switch the monitor on each morning do I leave it to switch itself off or do I switch it off:shrug: xxx


----------



## Megg33k

pink_bow - You can do either... but I always did it myself to keep from wasting the batteries. However, it won't hurt anything to wait for it to switch itself off. The only times that I let it switch itself off was when I got up, peed on my stick, put it in to be read, and fell promptly back to sleep! Haha! I guess that was actually pretty often now that I think about it!


----------



## Leilani

pink_bow said:


> CD3 today :happydance: when I switch the monitor on each morning do I leave it to switch itself off or do I switch it off:shrug: xxx

It turns off after 20 seconds of inactivity, though it may stay on for up to a minute after it has read your stick (on stick days) - in any event, not worth worrying about!


----------



## pink_bow

Thnk you, I was thinking I wasn't using it properly lol xx


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> pink_bow said:
> 
> 
> CD3 today :happydance: when I switch the monitor on each morning do I leave it to switch itself off or do I switch it off:shrug: xxx
> 
> It turns off after 20 seconds of inactivity, though it may stay on for up to a minute after it has read your stick (on stick days) - in any event, not worth worrying about!Click to expand...

Really? It turns off that quickly? I had no clue! Weird! I figured it was 3-5 minutes, so I always tried to turn it off if I was still awake! LOL


----------



## Leilani

Megg33k said:


> Really? It turns off that quickly? I had no clue! Weird! I figured it was 3-5 minutes, so I always tried to turn it off if I was still awake! LOL

Just had another look at the user-guide, and it turns off after 30 seconds, but you energy saving diligence is to be commended!


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Really? It turns off that quickly? I had no clue! Weird! I figured it was 3-5 minutes, so I always tried to turn it off if I was still awake! LOL
> 
> Just had another look at the user-guide, and it turns off after 30 seconds, but you energy saving diligence is to be commended!Click to expand...

Haha! Thank you! I'm saving even more now that I don't even have my CBFM anymore! I'm just a big phony being in this thread! :haha: No, I actually stay around here to see how my CBFM friends are doing and to answer questions... but the machine never worked for me. I could never get a strong enough Peak stick for the machine to recognize that it was my Peak. Of course, that's my problem in reality, not the machine's problem! I have weak urine! In fact, I'm currently doing a 24 hour urine collection for testing that should PROVE that I have weak urine!


----------



## Leilani

I did wonder why I read (somewhere) that you were hoarding your pee. I thought you might have developed some kind of obsessive-compulsive disorder.

Is weak pee a symptom of something, or can it be linked to something that helps explain your difficulties? Sorry that sounds clumsy, but I'm sure you know what I mean!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Blah11 said:


> I find IVF so amazing. I'm in awe of how much they can now do to help people get their babies :cloud9: I have my FX that only 4 are triggered and you get your twinnies X

Not quite IVF :) We're doing IUI because my swimmers are good and strong. The problem in our situation is that my wife doesn't ovulate naturally, or really even get to the point where the follicles are mature enough to release.. so hence the FSH hormone injections. :)


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> I did wonder why I read (somewhere) that you were hoarding your pee. I thought you might have developed some kind of obsessive-compulsive disorder.
> 
> Is weak pee a symptom of something, or can it be linked to something that helps explain your difficulties? Sorry that sounds clumsy, but I'm sure you know what I mean!

Haha! No OCD! I gave the jug away today... I was quite happy to do so! Ew @ pee in my fridge!

Yes, weak pee can be a symptom of diabetes insipidus. It doesn't explain difficulties in getting a sticky bean, but it would explain difficulties in having shitty test lines. I would like to be able to use OPKs and HPTs more effectively! It would make me very happy. And, its treatable! I should know more in about 2 days... well, probably 2 business days... so maybe Tuesday? Its all very odd!


----------



## Linny

Sorry to butt in but I'm still getting my head around my CBFM. Its my second month using it and i got my highs and peaks (early too I think from the soy) I had strong Ov pains and EWCM but my temp never showed the thermal shift. It has every month since I started temping (four months now!). Not sure whether to believe the temp or the CBFM? 

Anyone else chart and use CBFM??


----------



## Megg33k

Well... Sort of! I used to do both! Can I look at your chart?


----------



## Linny

Thanks, here's my chart. I normally ovulate around CD21 but this time i think from pains etc it was CD17. had my first high CD13 - 15 and peaks CD16-17. It was my first cycle of soy.

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2b5975


----------



## Megg33k

Those last 2 temps are open circles. What was different about them that caused that? Taken at a different time? Sleep deprived? Alcohol? It might make a difference! Maybe they were supposed to be significantly higher but weren't based on circumstances?

Honestly, I always trust temps more than anything... but sometimes FF doesn't pick it up right away. I (and a few friends) had it take until 6dpo to get CH's. I know someone who didn't get hers until 9dpo! So, it might not have noticed yet. I can see how CD17 might be promising for an O date... not sure yet! Its possible that your body tried and failed to O and will try again, but I think CD17 might be it. I'm just super curious about the 2 open circle temps following it!


----------



## Linny

Thanks so much. I'm rubbish at them ha ha! The last couple of nights I've struggled to get to sleep and also woke up much earlier than usual. 

I took yesterdays at 5am which got my 36.4 temp, fell back to sleep and then i re-took it at the usual time of 6am and it was 36.6. This morning again took it at 5.20am and it was 36.3, re took after falling back to sleep at just after six and it was 36.5. very confused cos ive never had a drop like that before. 

I haven't had alcohol but I have been pretty restless but I can sometimes get like that with things on my mind! Thanks for looking it over for me hun xxx


----------



## Megg33k

If you re-took them at your normal time, then you should definitely use those temps rather than the first ones. Even FF says somewhere that you should use the temp that is taken under the circumstances which are most normal to your daily schedule! So, use the 2nd temps on both of those days, and I think it'll be a slightly clearer shift!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Time for my daily update. heh.

So BW/US today went well. 

5 of the 11 active follicles stayed steady at 13mm, so they won't be joining the party, thankfully.

We have 6 active follicles now, 1 that's running around 17mm, and 5 more running at 15-16mm. 

They've upped the dose of hCG from .1 to .2 on the needle (I can't recall the measurement right now), and one more night of cetrotide.

The doctor thinks this will be the last night of cetrotide, because thank god, I don't want to pay $120 for another day of it. 

So I suspect we'll be popping the ovidril either saturday or sunday at this point, with a tuesday or wednesday IUI, but we have to see how tomorrow goes. We have an appointment on both Saturday and Sunday.

My wife is having some pretty crazy stomach cramping now. She hasn't really ovulated in.. years. So we're not sure if it's that gearing up, or the meds, or a combination of all of that.

All I know is I'm ready for the shots to be over with ^_^

I'll update again tomorrow after BW/US comes back from the lab.

Mitch


----------



## Megg33k

I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)


----------



## Linny

Megg33k said:


> If you re-took them at your normal time, then you should definitely use those temps rather than the first ones. Even FF says somewhere that you should use the temp that is taken under the circumstances which are most normal to your daily schedule! So, use the 2nd temps on both of those days, and I think it'll be a slightly clearer shift!

Thanks alot megg, I'l alter my temps. Had a normal high one today wahooo!! xxx


----------



## Linny

Linny said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you re-took them at your normal time, then you should definitely use those temps rather than the first ones. Even FF says somewhere that you should use the temp that is taken under the circumstances which are most normal to your daily schedule! So, use the 2nd temps on both of those days, and I think it'll be a slightly clearer shift!
> 
> Thanks alot megg, I'l alter my temps. Had a normal high one today wahooo!! xxxClick to expand...

Yey it worked. Ovulation showing at CD17, thanks again xx


----------



## MDRussell0779

Megg33k said:


> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)


BW/US came back from this morning's visit. 

Estrogen dropped to 200.. we lost the cycle. We're just.. hearbroken.

We're going to be taking a break for 4-5 months and doing IVF in the fall.

Thank you all for your support and sincerest best wishes and good luck to all of you. I'll stop by when we get started again and keep you posted.

Mitch


----------



## Megg33k

Linny said:


> Linny said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> If you re-took them at your normal time, then you should definitely use those temps rather than the first ones. Even FF says somewhere that you should use the temp that is taken under the circumstances which are most normal to your daily schedule! So, use the 2nd temps on both of those days, and I think it'll be a slightly clearer shift!
> 
> Thanks alot megg, I'l alter my temps. Had a normal high one today wahooo!! xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yey it worked. Ovulation showing at CD17, thanks again xxClick to expand...

You're very welcome! Anytime, hun! I thought it would work! That's awesome! Woohoo for O!!! :hugs:



MDRussell0779 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)
> 
> 
> BW/US came back from this morning's visit.
> 
> Estrogen dropped to 200.. we lost the cycle. We're just.. hearbroken.
> 
> We're going to be taking a break for 4-5 months and doing IVF in the fall.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and sincerest best wishes and good luck to all of you. I'll stop by when we get started again and keep you posted.
> 
> MitchClick to expand...

:cry: OMG! That seemed so impossible yesterday! How can the world be so cruel to good people?!?! I'm SOOOO sorry, Mitch! Love and :hugs: to you both!!! I look forward to hearing about your IVF journey when it starts! I'm sure you'll get the baby you both want so badly! I just wish it was easier!!! :cry:


----------



## ChocChip

Has anyone had thier monitor miss OV?


----------



## Megg33k

It does miss it sometimes, ChocChip! :hugs: Is this your first cycle with it? Its common in the first few cycles!


----------



## ChocChip

Yep, first cycle with it. CD15 and nothing, all low, I have started spotting (pink/red) and I'm wondering if I haven't OV'd and it's my AF or I OV'd early and it was missed. Just trying to cover all theories really. I do feel bloated etc like it is AF but never had one only 15 days apart...very odd!


----------



## Leilani

ChocChip said:


> Yep, first cycle with it. CD15 and nothing, all low, I have started spotting (pink/red) and I'm wondering if I haven't OV'd and it's my AF or I OV'd early and it was missed. Just trying to cover all theories really. I do feel bloated etc like it is AF but never had one only 15 days apart...very odd!

My first cycle using the CBFM was only 19 days, I had highs from day six until AF showed up. This was the only time I've ever had a cycle like that, and haven't had one since. I think our body knows when to pick the best time to play tricks on us! At CD15 it is highly unlikely that you OV'd this cycle - if it is AF on her way, it could be an OV bleed!


----------



## ChocChip

Leilani said:


> My first cycle using the CBFM was only 19 days, I had highs from day six until AF showed up. This was the only time I've ever had a cycle like that, and haven't had one since. I think our body knows when to pick the best time to play tricks on us! At CD15 it is highly unlikely that you OV'd this cycle - if it is AF on her way, it could be an OV bleed!

It could be since the spotting hasn't gotten any heavier in about 3-4 hours. I haven't had any EWCM though and usually get a bog load, sorry waaaay TMI! I can't ever recall a time I've had OV spotting either but there's a first time for everything. My body certanly is playing tricks, I don't know what I'd do if I couldn't come here and get some level headed advice! Thanks xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies!

I recently purchased a CBFM, and over the past few weeks, I have literally read EVERY SINGLE POST IN THIS THREAD. :blush: It's our last cycle before TTC, so I found myself with lots of time on my hands (and maybe skipping a chore here and there...) to read up on the TTC boards beforehand! It was quite the emotional rollercoaster following everyone's cycles, cheering for BFP's and getting teary eyed over difficulties and losses. I feel llike I got to know all the ladies (and gent!) so well without ever even speaking to anyone! :flower:


DH and I are starting TTC for the first time as soon as my next cycle starts, which is about 3 weeks away. I started using the CBFM this cycle, however, so that it would at least have one cycle of history in it's memory before we start TTC, and I'm hoping that it can work out all it's kinks during this cycle! I started temping too, which I must say is extremely addictive! I'll also have been taking folic acid for about 3 months when my next cycle starts :thumbup:

I'm currently at CD10, still at low, which I figured would be the case since my cycles are usually around 33 days. I normally get ridiculous amounts of EWCM about 18 days into my cycle, which I am hoping will coincide with a peak (or at least a high!) on the monitor. Since I haven't been temping long, I've only ever figured OV was approaching because of getting EWCM, so I am really excited to see if everything lines up for me to indicate O!

Anyhow, nice to meet all of you and I hope to make a few buddies in this awesome thread! :flower:


----------



## SunShyn2205

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I recently purchased a CBFM, and over the past few weeks, I have literally read EVERY SINGLE POST IN THIS THREAD. :blush: It's our last cycle before TTC, so I found myself with lots of time on my hands (and maybe skipping a chore here and there...) to read up on the TTC boards beforehand! It was quite the emotional rollercoaster following everyone's cycles, cheering for BFP's and getting teary eyed over difficulties and losses. I feel llike I got to know all the ladies (and gent!) so well without ever even speaking to anyone! :flower:
> 
> 
> DH and I are starting TTC for the first time as soon as my next cycle starts, which is about 3 weeks away. I started using the CBFM this cycle, however, so that it would at least have one cycle of history in it's memory before we start TTC, and I'm hoping that it can work out all it's kinks during this cycle! I started temping too, which I must say is extremely addictive! I'll also have been taking folic acid for about 3 months when my next cycle starts :thumbup:
> 
> I'm currently at CD10, still at low, which I figured would be the case since my cycles are usually around 33 days. I normally get ridiculous amounts of EWCM about 18 days into my cycle, which I am hoping will coincide with a peak (or at least a high!) on the monitor. Since I haven't been temping long, I've only ever figured OV was approaching because of getting EWCM, so I am really excited to see if everything lines up for me to indicate O!
> 
> Anyhow, nice to meet all of you and I hope to make a few buddies in this awesome thread! :flower:

Welcome and Good Luck!!!:hugs:
:dust:


----------



## ChocChip

Hi Sweetpea! I wish I'd have thought about tracking for one cycle before trying - that's genius! Glad you've joined us, lots of :dust: to you. xx


----------



## Megg33k

ooSweetPea said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I recently purchased a CBFM, and over the past few weeks, I have literally read EVERY SINGLE POST IN THIS THREAD. :blush: It's our last cycle before TTC, so I found myself with lots of time on my hands (and maybe skipping a chore here and there...) to read up on the TTC boards beforehand! It was quite the emotional rollercoaster following everyone's cycles, cheering for BFP's and getting teary eyed over difficulties and losses. I feel llike I got to know all the ladies (and gent!) so well without ever even speaking to anyone! :flower:
> 
> 
> DH and I are starting TTC for the first time as soon as my next cycle starts, which is about 3 weeks away. I started using the CBFM this cycle, however, so that it would at least have one cycle of history in it's memory before we start TTC, and I'm hoping that it can work out all it's kinks during this cycle! I started temping too, which I must say is extremely addictive! I'll also have been taking folic acid for about 3 months when my next cycle starts :thumbup:
> 
> I'm currently at CD10, still at low, which I figured would be the case since my cycles are usually around 33 days. I normally get ridiculous amounts of EWCM about 18 days into my cycle, which I am hoping will coincide with a peak (or at least a high!) on the monitor. Since I haven't been temping long, I've only ever figured OV was approaching because of getting EWCM, so I am really excited to see if everything lines up for me to indicate O!
> 
> Anyhow, nice to meet all of you and I hope to make a few buddies in this awesome thread! :flower:

Welcome, hun! :hugs: If your post wasn't sweet enough... and the fact that you read EVERY POST in a 755 page thread (OMG!!!!)... I'm also a "SweetP"... One of my other internet usernames gets shortened to "SweetP"... So, you must be good people! LOL

You're being quite brilliant about all of this! Good for you!! I can't wait to follow your (hopefully short and sweet) journey through TTC! :flower:


----------



## bbdreams

Megg,
I am so sorry hun! How are you getting along?


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams said:


> Megg,
> I am so sorry hun! How are you getting along?

I'm getting along okay. Some days are better than others. I'm running up on my first EDD from last year, so that's going to be hard... I'm dreading it! But, I'm focused on getting as many tests as I can to see if there's an underlying problem or just bad luck. It could very honestly be either. I've had several tests run already... Still waiting on some results. Then, I'll have a ton more on CD3 (hopefully soon). And, finally, progesterone tested @ 7dpo! If I can keep my mind focused on the tests, its not so bad. Thanks, btw! :hugs:

How are you, hun?


----------



## bbdreams

Glad that you are getting test. Hopefully, they can figure something out.
I am okay, still waiting on two pink lines... I am feeling good about this cycle. My temps are still up, my bb's are very sore, and things just seem different this cycle. I have taken three test in the last two days, and I don't know if I am just imagining it or not, but they all three look they have a barely there faint line... so I am hoping for a darker line in the morning, but I guess I will just have to wait and see.


----------



## Leilani

Hi Ladies

Welcome Sweatpea - hope you get a high soon.

bbdreams - it's sounding promising - how long are your cycles usually?

Got a high today after a prolonged period of lows - looking at the lines, I expect to get a peak tomorrow, the estrogen is almost invisable. Have gone withoug Soy this cycle, as we have the FS appointment tomorrow morning. If I tell him I'm about to ovulate, do you think he'll have a look and check my lining etc? Not sure what to expect really, it might just be a talk-fest or I might have to drop my knickers - not sure. Am feeling a bit anxious about it, haven't slept well the past 2 nights.


----------



## Megg33k

bbdreams - Sounds super promising, honey! Pics?

Leilani - If its your first appointment, I'd put money on it being a paperwork/talk-fest! I hope he'll scan you though! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi ladies, thanks for the welcome :flower:

Sunshyn - Good luck to you, too!

Choc Chip - Wouldn't call it genius, more like impatience I think :haha: !! I figured it would be good to work out all the kinks before "Go Time" (hah!) and it certainly is making this cycle go by a little faster!

Megg - I was a bit ashamed to admit I read the whole thread, but oh well, it was worth it! I thought that I was pretty well prepared but I learned so many new things after reading through it all, and also I feel like I got an idea for what TTC is really like, which I feel is important. Definately pulled my head out of the clouds, so to speak, to realize that it isn't always a bed of roses. I feel like now, if it doesn't happen for us right away, it won't be as discouraging that difficulties aren't uncommon and that there are many ways to help you along. :thumbup:

So sorry to hear about your journey sweetie, but you seem long a strong lady, and someone that has a lot of perserverence. It will pay off in the end for you, I'm sure :flower: Hopefully all those tests will turn up nothing out of the ordinary, and if so, something that is easily taken care of! Fingers, toes, and well, even legs crossed for you! Unfortunately, not needing to uncross them this cycle, hah!

bbdreams - How exciting! Can't wait to see how it turns out for you!

Leilani - Thanks hun, congrats on your high! Hopefully I'll be getting there soon.

AFM - Still on low today, figuring that it'll stay that way at least a few more days. I have a feeling the OV wait is going to be killer next cycle. Wish I could just get thrrough this one and get on with it already, ugh! I had a little bit of a rocky patch today... feeling sorry for myself about having to wait it out. The company that I've worked at for a few years is so small that they do not offer insurance, so I had to go with private insurance. (Which, may I begrudgingly add, is about half the price of my MORTGAGE. HOW WRONG IS THAT?! :growlmad: ) My coverage kicked in yesterday, but I am too scared to try this cycle because of them counting the time before we would actually conceive as pregnancy, and not cover me for maternity. You know, "upon conception you're already two weeks in" blah blah... I just feel like we've been waiting forever and being able to afford private health insurance was a huge step for us, that took quite awhile to be able to take. Even though I didn't have to go through getting BFN's every month, I still always got that twinge (or sometimes stinging slap) of dissapointment whenever the witch came. :nope: I know it'll be worse when we are TTC, but I couldn't help feeling that way at the mo!

Well, enough of my crybaby-ing about it! I don't know what I'm complaining about, only one more AF and we're good to go! :happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

This will be my 2nd month with my CBFM, My first cycle was + as I did conceive, but it ended in CP:cry:. AF has finally showed :happydance: and we have the Dr. Ok :thumbup: to continue to ttc, hoping to have a successful month and a sticky bean! fxd !:hugs:
:dust: BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## Megg33k

SweatP - Longing for a child isn't easier just because you aren't officially trying. I know that lots of people make it out that WTT girls shouldn't be upset by AF and the like... but I know some of you aren't WTT because you "aren't ready" and its for other reasons that you have little to no choice... be it work, insurance, or whatever! So, its totally understandable that it still hurts each month. But, you can know in your heart that you're doing the most responsible thing for you, your OH, and your future baby! See! Look at you being a great mommy already!!! :flower:

Even if you're "getting prepared" to pass time more quickly, it really is genius! You have no idea how many girls come in to the TTC world knowing little to nothing... which is fine... but then they do get discouraged much more quickly when they find out (often first-hand) that its not quite as easy as H.S. Sex Ed made us believe! Sex = Baby is not the case every single time! Its an important lesson! However, I hope you prove all of that wrong and get a sticky bean on your first cycle! I never, ever want to see anyone struggle! But, knowing it might not be your first shot out of the gate is good!

Anyway, now I'm rambling! Best of luck to you, honey! If you ever need anything, I'm a PM away! :D

SunShyn - :hugs: Hoping the CP might have paved the way for a sticky bean!


----------



## sugarlove

Ordered a CBFM a while ago, and then found out I was pg so didn't use it. Unfortunately it ended in early mc at end of March. Today I have my AF and just wondering if I can start using it from today?

It says in the instructions to wait 2 cycles, but has anyone used it before that?

Thanks
SL


----------



## Nvr2Late

CD12, and got my first high reading yesterday. Unfortunately, hubby is out of town for the week and we will miss my peak days :( We BD'd just in case, on the very off chance, the spermies can live long enough to catch the egg (highly doubtful, but gotta try!). 

Got yet another reading from a baby psychic and she said I will conceive in July (this aligns with what 2 others said) and that I will have THREE children within 4 years! Oh my! :)


----------



## Megg33k

sugarlove - I think you can start using it! :)

Nvr2Late - Damn! I want 3 kids in 4 years! That would be about perfect so that I could be done forever! :)


----------



## Miss Simpson

Hi, 

Im a newbie to this site but thought i'd join as it's really interesting following everyones progress.

So, here's my story. I had a miscarriage in December at 6 weeks pregnant, we were absolutely devastated even though it was unplanned. Decided to try again when my cycles had regulated. Had very irregular and heavy periods since then which was really frustrated especially as everybody around me seemed to be expecting. Anyway, someone suggested trying the cbfm which we did and it seems fab! I am now on day 16 and got my first high this morning which i am so excited about. I can't wait to wake up in the morning to see if it changes. It's so good to read about people with similar situations and seeing them get a bfp.

I will be following everybody's stories on here so hope everyone has some luck.

:thumbup:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Welcome on board, Miss Simpson! Sorry to hear about your mc, but hopefully the CBFM will help you get your next BFP :)

And good news for me.. my hubby's business trip was cut short, so he'll be around for my peak days this month! YAY!


----------



## SunShyn2205

sugarlove said:


> Ordered a CBFM a while ago, and then found out I was pg so didn't use it. Unfortunately it ended in early mc at end of March. Today I have my AF and just wondering if I can start using it from today?
> 
> It says in the instructions to wait 2 cycles, but has anyone used it before that?
> 
> Thanks
> SL

Ya definitely give it a try, it will help the monitor get to know your cycles as it may take 1-3 months to adjust to you. good luck and baby :dust:


----------



## Leilani

yay - got a peak this morning CD14 (after one high), and because I has the FS appointment, I got to see the folicle on the ultra-sound. The FS asked which side I thought I'd OV from, I said left, and I was correct (I kind of think my right ovary is a bit dud, as I don't ever seem to feel anything on that side). He said it was a good size 20mm, and that my lining and everything else looked fine. Unfortunately DH's boys are more dud than my right ovary, so realistically our only option is ICSI IVF - which we can start next CD1 if we want! We'll have to pay for that, or we'll have to wait 13 months before we start publicly funded treatment!

It's good to know the monitor really does work.

FX and :dust: to everyone this cycle


----------



## ooSweetPea

Leilani - How cool was it that you got to see the follicle! Great timing :happydance:

Sorry to hear about DH's swimmers, but it seems like you got some good news about the IVF. :thumbup: Do you know if you plan on trying it soon or waiting for the assistance? Ah you must be excited!


----------



## Leilani

It was quite cool - but it looked liek a load of black swishyness on the screen to me, but the doc kept pointing things out!

We might start the process in 2 weeks, which is june 2, or maybe wait one more cycle then start, but I on't think we'll wait longer than that. Would be great if we got a bfp by our wedding anniversary at the end of Sept.


----------



## Megg33k

Awesome that you got to see the follicle and all, Leilani! Sorry about your hubby's swimmers! How's he taking it? I know that can get to guys sometimes! It would be very exciting to start IVF soon! :)


----------



## SunShyn2205

Leilani said:


> It was quite cool - but it looked liek a load of black swishyness on the screen to me, but the doc kept pointing things out!
> 
> We might start the process in 2 weeks, which is june 2, or maybe wait one more cycle then start, but I on't think we'll wait longer than that. Would be great if we got a bfp by our wedding anniversary at the end of Sept.

Good Luck, (FXd) I hope you get your BFP soon :hugs: ..!!!!!!


----------



## Leilani

Megg33k said:


> Awesome that you got to see the follicle and all, Leilani! Sorry about your hubby's swimmers! How's he taking it? I know that can get to guys sometimes! It would be very exciting to start IVF soon! :)

He was upset when we first got the too low to count results (doubly so after his GP previously said, "you'll be fine keep trying"), now he's more relieved that he is actually producing motile sperm. I was trying to fill him with terror telling him tales of sperm retrival using a needle. He is annoying me a bit, as he's freaking out about getting some blood taken tomorrow, I keep telling him all he needs to do is have these bloods done, then come in a cup in the privacy of a suitably equipped room, whereas I'll be lying legs akimbo with a variety of people having a look, and then (fingers crossed) childbirth at some point!


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Awesome that you got to see the follicle and all, Leilani! Sorry about your hubby's swimmers! How's he taking it? I know that can get to guys sometimes! It would be very exciting to start IVF soon! :)
> 
> He was upset when we first got the too low to count results (doubly so after his GP previously said, "you'll be fine keep trying"), now he's more relieved that he is actually producing motile sperm. I was trying to fill him with terror telling him tales of sperm retrival using a needle. He is annoying me a bit, as he's freaking out about getting some blood taken tomorrow, I keep telling him all he needs to do is have these bloods done, then come in a cup in the privacy of a suitably equipped room, whereas I'll be lying legs akimbo with a variety of people having a look, and then (fingers crossed) childbirth at some point!Click to expand...

Yeah... You're certainly getting the raw end of the deal! All of us are the ones getting the raw end of the deal! We sign up (GLADLY!) to be poked and prodded by strangers, having people doing all sorts of odd things to our girly bits, and all so we can be miserable for 9 months and THEN have to push a gigantic baby out!!! EEK! Just tell him to suck it up and be happy that he got the penis rather than the vagina! Haha!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I have to agree with Megg on this one!

Just to paint a picture for you, my DH is the epitome of a blue collar worker (an electrician), and is CONSTANTLY coming home with new cuts, scrapes, bruises, blisters, and the like. I can't tell you how many times he's shown me how he badly scraped his knuckles or cut himself on something. Generally he's a 'tough guy', if you get what I mean. A muscular, truck drivin', car fixin', swearword slingin', gun shootin', dirty joke tellin', beer drinkin' (well not too much, under my strict orders!) typical man's man (But he somehow does not at all fall into the redneck category?!). Yet he is petrified of needles. PETRIFIED.

When we got married he was all up in arms about having to get a blood test done when we were to go get our marriage license, and I mean worrying about it for MONTHS. He made me miserable with how much he fretted about it! I had visions of him sitting there waiting to get it done, seeing the needle, and calling off the wedding! :haha: Turns out that we didn't even need to get one done anyway, I honestly think that it was the biggest relief of his life!

I'm sure he'll realize sooner or later that what you have to go through is much worse than his part of it! I have a feeling that if men were the ones that had to go through childbirth, the human race would've died out a long time ago, or at least be a lot smaller! (There's some good men out there, I'm sure!)


----------



## Nvr2Late

Got my first peak on the CBFM, so today is BD day!

I am so stoked! I'm convinced this is the month, as my hubby wasn't supposed to be around for my peak days, and then, suddenly, his business trip was cut in half and he's coming home today!! So we can BD on both peak days! YAY! :wohoo:


----------



## Megg33k

EEK! Exciting! Congrats on the Peak, Nvr2Late!!! :sex: :sex: :sex:

I think I'm finally going to get to be CD1 tomorrow... FX'd!


----------



## SunShyn2205

never2late- Peaks are so exciting, and give us loads of hope, Happy:sex:, 

Megg- hope you start your cycle, (as much as we hate to see AF, this time can be the exception, lol )

On CD4 Need to go buy CBFM Test Sticks ASAP!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, this is the exception to the rule! I need her to show ASAP! I'm tired of waiting! Although, she's putting me in a rough spot for CD3 tests! :( If tomorrow is CD1, then CD3 is Saturday and my doc does M-F!!! EEK! Not sure how to fix that!


----------



## Leilani

Megg33k said:


> Yes, this is the exception to the rule! I need her to show ASAP! I'm tired of waiting! Although, she's putting me in a rough spot for CD3 tests! :( If tomorrow is CD1, then CD3 is Saturday and my doc does M-F!!! EEK! Not sure how to fix that!

Get them done on Friday i fit's CD2 - down our way, they take the bloods on CD2 anyway! CD2 would be better than CD5.


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is the exception to the rule! I need her to show ASAP! I'm tired of waiting! Although, she's putting me in a rough spot for CD3 tests! :( If tomorrow is CD1, then CD3 is Saturday and my doc does M-F!!! EEK! Not sure how to fix that!
> 
> Get them done on Friday i fit's CD2 - down our way, they take the bloods on CD2 anyway! CD2 would be better than CD5.Click to expand...

That's what I was thinking! Thanks! :)


----------



## LellsBells

Hey girls

I'm feeling a bit down today. Its our 2nd month using the CBFM and I'm starting to think that I don't ovulate. I've always assumed that I O'd around CD14 each month because I have a regular 26-30 cycle. Last month we had highs from CD15-CD28 but no peak. I wasn't too worried cos I figured the monitor was still getting to know me. I'm on CD15 today and still haven't got a high yet. Has anyone else had a similar experience?

I seemed to have a lot of EWCM around CD9-CD13 ...is it possible that I O'd then and the monitor didn't pick it up?


----------



## Megg33k

Could be, LellsBells! Have you considered temping? Its really the only way to know you're ovulating for sure!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi there-I am a new member on here and was wondering if I can join in? We have been TTC since Jan '10 but really trying since March. Bought a CBFM and been using it since April-first month got peaks and lots of BDing but no BFP :( this month however, I have had only highs since cd15 now on cd24 and still high! my cycle is 30-35 days and last month ov'd around cd18-19 so v confusing! We BD this month cd15,16,17 and 19 but then I got sore boobs on cd 20 which I normally get 1dpo. Has anyone else had this? Should I keep testing? Have there been many success stories on here? Thanks ladies in advance and good luck to everyone !!! X

P.s I am 28, hubby 32 both good health and no previous children.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies, I am ready to start using CBFM! :happydance:

AF _FINALLY_ showed up today (16 days late, the witch!), so I'm turning on my CBFM tomorrow morning!

I'm very excited to start, it will give me something to do/obsess over for the next few months :haha: I hope the CBFM leads to our BFP!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nvr2Late - Yay! Get :sex: woman!!

Megg - Are you officially CD1? Checked your chart and didn't see an update yet :flower:

LellsBells - I agree with Megg that it is possible that the CBFM missed your peak days, and that temping would be a great tool to pinpoint when you ovulate. I starting temping recently and it's not difficult to do, and much less annoying than I thought it would be!

Kitty - You might be having the same problem as Lells ^^, maybe consider trying temping as well? I've read that the first three months are the most troublesome for people with the CBFM trying to "learn" your cycles, so temping would be a great way to doublecheck what the monitor is telling you. Since it's only the second month I would keep testing if it is asking you to, since you aren't temping you can't be sure that you ov'd yet. There have been lots of success stories on here, and some women even got their BFP when they didn't get any peaks that month at all, so PMA PMA PMA!

Lady - Ooh what a witch... FX'ed that the CBFM works it's magic for you this cycle!

AFM - CD 15, and finally got my first high this morming along with the start of EWCM, so looks like my signs are fitting together well so far! I think I am going to start using IC OPK's from here until OV too, so I can compare that as well. Hooray for POAS addiction! I can't believe that we are starting actually starting TTC next cycle, only 2 1/2 weeks away, eeeek!!


----------



## Nvr2Late

So we BD'd last night (peak day) and I used soft cups for the first time. I was amazed at how easy it was to put in, and it was kind of cool to take it out this morning and see the spermies and know they had 10 whole hours parked up against my cervix! he he! Hopefully it will help do the trick this month!


----------



## 678star-bex

hi i am new here but wanted to add that i bought one of these and on my 
3rd cycle using it. Decided to dtd at night to keep everything in! Its annoying when u need a wee in the night. lol


----------



## Megg33k

ooSweetPea said:


> Megg - Are you officially CD1? Checked your chart and didn't see an update yet :flower:
> 
> AFM - CD 15, and finally got my first high this morming along with the start of EWCM, so looks like my signs are fitting together well so far! I think I am going to start using IC OPK's from here until OV too, so I can compare that as well. Hooray for POAS addiction! I can't believe that we are starting actually starting TTC next cycle, only 2 1/2 weeks away, eeeek!!

Woohoo for your High! :hugs:

I left the house immediately after rolling out of bed. Only just updated the chart! YES! CD1! :happydance: I'm both very happy and very sad about it... I hated waiting for AF, but its made me face what happened all over again. The lead up yesterday was awful... but today isn't so bad. :)


----------



## LellsBells

ooSweetPea said:


> Nvr2Late - Yay! Get :sex: woman!!
> 
> LellsBells - I agree with Megg that it is possible that the CBFM missed your peak days, and that temping would be a great tool to pinpoint when you ovulate. I starting temping recently and it's not difficult to do, and much less annoying than I thought it would be!

Thanks for your replies Megg & Sweetpea. I haven't really thought much about temping, mainly cos it sounds so complicated :wacko:
I'll give the CBFM one more month then we'll have to try something more accurate. CD16 today and still no high. Its so annoying!


----------



## Megg33k

LellsBells said:


> ooSweetPea said:
> 
> 
> Nvr2Late - Yay! Get :sex: woman!!
> 
> LellsBells - I agree with Megg that it is possible that the CBFM missed your peak days, and that temping would be a great tool to pinpoint when you ovulate. I starting temping recently and it's not difficult to do, and much less annoying than I thought it would be!
> 
> Thanks for your replies Megg & Sweetpea. I haven't really thought much about temping, mainly cos it sounds so complicated :wacko:
> I'll give the CBFM one more month then we'll have to try something more accurate. CD16 today and still no high. Its so annoying!Click to expand...

Its not complicate! I thought that too... until I started doing it! It used to be complicated before FertilityFriend! LOL You just get a digital thermometer (basal) with 2 decimal places (97.23 vs 97.2). You sign up free with FertilityFriend.com. And, then you take your temperature first thing in the morning... no getting up, no getting a drink, no smoking first... just keep it within arms reach of your bed. Try to do it around the same time each day. Put in the temp on FertilityFriend and it really does the rest for you! :) Not difficult at all!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lells - I agree with Megg, it's a lot easier than you think, especially if you use fertility friend. They even have a course that you can do in your free time that is super informative and tells you all about how temping and other fertility signs coincide with ovulation. Really neat! :thumbup:

Megg - You're in my thoughts girlie, I can only imagine how hard it must've been to wait. You've got a fresh new beginning now, and it will all be worth it when you are holding your new babe in your arms! Hopefully this is your last AF for nine months! :flower:

ARGH! I am finding it sooo hard to wait through this month, especially because I know just how fertile I am right now. :cry: I just want to get on with it already!! I just googled about insurance companies and conception dates... which I totally shouldn't have. Turns out I would be covered this month, IF the doctor didn't automatically throw me into the perfect 28 day cycle thin, IYKWIM. If that were the case, it would be cutting it WAY too close for comfort. 

:dohh: What am I thinking? I still need to be taking folic acid for a little while longer anyways... Roll on June!


----------



## Megg33k

ooSweetPea said:


> Lells - I agree with Megg, it's a lot easier than you think, especially if you use fertility friend. They even have a course that you can do in your free time that is super informative and tells you all about how temping and other fertility signs coincide with ovulation. Really neat! :thumbup:
> 
> Megg - You're in my thoughts girlie, I can only imagine how hard it must've been to wait. You've got a fresh new beginning now, and it will all be worth it when you are holding your new babe in your arms! Hopefully this is your last AF for nine months! :flower:
> 
> ARGH! I am finding it sooo hard to wait through this month, especially because I know just how fertile I am right now. :cry: I just want to get on with it already!! I just googled about insurance companies and conception dates... which I totally shouldn't have. Turns out I would be covered this month, IF the doctor didn't automatically throw me into the perfect 28 day cycle thin, IYKWIM. If that were the case, it would be cutting it WAY too close for comfort.
> 
> :dohh: What am I thinking? I still need to be taking folic acid for a little while longer anyways... Roll on June!

I hope this is the last for 9 months too... but also very scared at the thought of anything like a BFP again! So frustrating!

Yeah, definitely don't want to risk the doctor putting you in a category that keeps you from being covered for a pregnancy. Plus, insurance companies love to find reasons to not cover expensive things... like pregnancy and birth!!! :hugs: The wait is almost over, dear! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Megg - I am not using CBFM this month as I know I am still giving BFP's so it will mess with it too much. I need to do a hard reset I guess as it thinks I've had an 85 day cycle so far. I don't have any old sticks but I have an old Persona one. Do you think this will work? I don't want to waste any CBFM sticks. No rush needed on the reply - I have a feeling I have a long wait in store after this ERPC. Boo and hiss!


----------



## Megg33k

Fliss - I've never actually seen a Perona stick in person... just looked them up on GIS. Uhm... They LOOK like they might work! I bet if you meet up with Nik and Pip for drinks, Nik might still have a CBFM stick. I'm sure she'd let you have one! I would let you have one of mine, but I don't know that I can send a used CBFM stick across the ocean... and all of mine are used! LOL


----------



## Lamburai1703

Not to worry - I just did it with a persona stick and it worked just fine. I have kept the stick as I thought it might be handy to have an unused stick just in case! 

If we meet up in London, we will have to go somewhere with wireless access so we can Skype you on the webcam! Then it will like you're there too! Unless you can convince DH you need a weekend holiday to London??


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks for your reply sweetpea-I did buy a themometer but it does seem a litlle bit confusing-I am a bit of a stress head anyway so was trying to limit the stress levels and thought a CBFM would do the trick!! Lells-I am now cd25 and still high and got v v sore boobs today-I normally get them after ov'ing but not this sore :( anyway will carry on with the testing and mabye start temping next month! I have seen a couple of people get bfp's with only highs on here but am worried we didnt bd for long enough...oh well!! Thanks tho ladies and good luck to all x


----------



## Megg33k

Lamburai1703 said:


> Not to worry - I just did it with a persona stick and it worked just fine. I have kept the stick as I thought it might be handy to have an unused stick just in case!
> 
> If we meet up in London, we will have to go somewhere with wireless access so we can Skype you on the webcam! Then it will like you're there too! Unless you can convince DH you need a weekend holiday to London??

Not sure I can manage a weekend holiday to London just yet! I intend to stay longer than a weekend when I finally get over there! Although, I'm a bit concerned that I won't want to come home! LOL I like the Skype on webcam idea though! :)


----------



## xshell79

hi everyone...... i got my first peak today on my scond cycle using my cbfm!!! im realy excited i no it doesnt mean i have/defo ov but im hoping

megg- ive played about with temps on my chart and it seems to think ov was yesterday even thow today i have peak, why is this? do u still automaticly get a peak peak high then low?
i hear goods new that u have a supportive doc that is going to help in futher testing thats great news hun.xxx

hey megg i think we should have a dear megg thread as ur so knowledgable xx


----------



## Quaver

Hi! I'm new to CBFM, but have been temping (FertilityFriend) and checking cm since August 09 when I mc'd.

I noticed I seem to gear up to ov (ewcm), but don't (no temp rise).
Then it takes about another 2 weeks to gear up, and this time ovs (ewcm & sustained temp rise).

Anyone else have this?
If it happens, I'm planning to reset the CBFM, and start again (at CD16 = CD1 or something).

I know it won't help CBFM learn my cycle, but that seems to be the only way?

Thanks.


----------



## sugarlove

I'm using this for the first month after early mc as hcg levels were checked and were down to zero. I did my first urine test yesterday, and it came up as high fertility. Did the same again?

Can this be right as I've only just finished AF, or could it be I'm getting misleading results as it's my first cycle or after mc?

Thanks
SL


----------



## Quaver

sugarlove said:


> I'm using this for the first month after early mc as hcg levels were checked and were down to zero. I did my first urine test yesterday, and it came up as high fertility. Did the same again?
> 
> Can this be right as I've only just finished AF, or could it be I'm getting misleading results as it's my first cycle or after mc?
> 
> Thanks
> SL

You could be super fertile since you've just had a mc. (((Hugs))).
Good luck:winkwink:


----------



## Nvr2Late

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone...... i got my first peak today on my scond cycle using my cbfm!!! im realy excited i no it doesnt mean i have/defo ov but im hoping
> 
> megg- ive played about with temps on my chart and it seems to think ov was yesterday even thow today i have peak, why is this? do u still automaticly get a peak peak high then low?
> i hear goods new that u have a supportive doc that is going to help in futher testing thats great news hun.xxx
> 
> hey megg i think we should have a dear megg thread as ur so knowledgable xx

woo hoo! enjoy the :sex:


----------



## Megg33k

xshell79 said:


> hi everyone...... i got my first peak today on my scond cycle using my cbfm!!! im realy excited i no it doesnt mean i have/defo ov but im hoping
> 
> megg- ive played about with temps on my chart and it seems to think ov was yesterday even thow today i have peak, why is this? do u still automaticly get a peak peak high then low?
> i hear goods new that u have a supportive doc that is going to help in futher testing thats great news hun.xxx
> 
> hey megg i think we should have a dear megg thread as ur so knowledgable xx

I just had a peak at your chart, and I believe it was saying yesterday purely because it was the best guess that FF could make until it had more info. It saw something that looked like it could have been O... So, it said it was. Lots of people have it happen. Now that you have the Peak stick in, it will likely alter its opinion based heavily upon that and your next few temps. Its technically possible that you could get your Peak stick after O.. but not likely. Technically, if your surge is very short, you could have tested too early to catch it the morning before, and then caught the tail end of it working its way out of your system the next day... but that's not very likely. The high temp could be a sign that O will be today. I know that your temp starts to rise within the few hours prior to O. But, really... I wouldn't worry too much until you see what happens in a few days. Just BD, BD, BD! Yes, you will still automatically get another Peak, then a High, and then back to Low. So, you can stop feeding it new sticks. Either use old ones, or just refuse to put one in. :) And... Aww... Thank you! :hugs:



sugarlove said:


> I'm using this for the first month after early mc as hcg levels were checked and were down to zero. I did my first urine test yesterday, and it came up as high fertility. Did the same again?
> 
> Can this be right as I've only just finished AF, or could it be I'm getting misleading results as it's my first cycle or after mc?
> 
> Thanks
> SL

You could O very soon after a miscarriage! There's a good change that many things will seem abnormal this cycle. Just go with whatever happens. Its usually a good thing! :) Super-fertility FTW!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Im on Cd 9 and still getting Lows, I feel like I should get a High/peak soon, Last cycle I peaked on day 10, this cycle has been in a funk, following the CP. We will start :sex: every other day today to make sure we catch the eggy... Fxd...:dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Even a chemical can change your cycle sometimes. It might take a cycle to get back to normal! Just try to be a little patient with your body! :hugs:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Megg33k said:


> Even a chemical can change your cycle sometimes. It might take a cycle to get back to normal! Just try to be a little patient with your body! :hugs:

Yeah. I am really starting to question if I am going to O this cycle, Im on Femara which makes me O early. I know if I don't get and CM in the next couple days I will not O, which is ok, and is probably in the best interest of the eggy, and next months eggy..lol...Trying to keep PMA high! 

Idk, I might keep trying til the monitor give me a peak/high/low.
I only have 6 days left of poas for the CBFM for this cycle.

:hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Hoping for you, hun!


----------



## SunShyn2205

PMA to you TOO.. :hugs:


----------



## Miss Simpson

Hi all, i just wanted a bit of advice really. This is my first month using the CBFM after a miscarriage, i had my first high on day 16 and remained at high until day 23 when it became a peak, peak again today and presumably it will return to low afterwards. How long do i wait before doing a test, is it 14 days?


----------



## xshell79

megg i need to rack ur brains to see what u think...

well i got a peak on cd20 and cd21 but temps havent seem to do anythink, so i took the peaks of my chart then i got my cross hairs as it now says i ov on cd16 which coinsides with the ov pain i had..im wondering as my lh is higher than my fsh it is playing up the cbfm reading as the cycle before i never got a peak and had highs nearly all the way threw my luteal phase plus this chart is similar to my last chart ...just wondering what u think....not sure if to use the cbfm again nxt cycle if i dnt get lucky this time.... any info would be a great help!!


----------



## Babydreams321

yeah honey 14 DPO if you can wait that long!! before that you may get a false negative!xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Hi ladies, I am on my second month using CBFM. This month I didn't get any peaks...well the CBFM was asking for me to test again but unfortunately I have run out of sticks. But my temps clearly say that I have O'd so I haven't been too worried about the CBFM though. I hope I am right but FF has pinned O on CD16 and I am now 3DPO.


----------



## Megg33k

xshell79 said:


> megg i need to rack ur brains to see what u think...
> 
> well i got a peak on cd20 and cd21 but temps havent seem to do anythink, so i took the peaks of my chart then i got my cross hairs as it now says i ov on cd16 which coinsides with the ov pain i had..im wondering as my lh is higher than my fsh it is playing up the cbfm reading as the cycle before i never got a peak and had highs nearly all the way threw my luteal phase plus this chart is similar to my last chart ...just wondering what u think....not sure if to use the cbfm again nxt cycle if i dnt get lucky this time.... any info would be a great help!!

Your chart looks pretty good as it is without the Peaks. That's a bit confusing. Could definitely have to do with the high LH you mentioned. Honestly, if you weren't only 6dpo, I'd be curious if it was picking up HCG and thinking it was a Peak stick due to early pregnancy. But that would be WAY early. So, more likely the LH thing. If that's the case, then you might not get much use of the CBFM at all. As much as I know that its a useful tool, it didn't do me any good either. Some women just don't fit neatly into the "norm" that it looks for, iykwim?



Irish_eyes said:


> Hi ladies, I am on my second month using CBFM. This month I didn't get any peaks...well the CBFM was asking for me to test again but unfortunately I have run out of sticks. But my temps clearly say that I have O'd so I haven't been too worried about the CBFM though. I hope I am right but FF has pinned O on CD16 and I am now 3DPO.

FF looks right.


----------



## SunShyn2205

I think I may have a chance this cycle as i finally got some CM today, I guess the CP will cause me to O later then my norm, (fxd. should O in ~ 3 days)

Cheers to 5 days more of POAS

and then the infamous 2ww...
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Poppy12

Hi ladies

Would you mind if I joined you? I've been lurking for some time and have been following your stories. 

I've been thinking about getting a CBFM for a while but I'm going to bite the bullet for this next cycle.

A bit about me - DH and I have been married for just coming up to a year and coming to the end of our 8th cycle ttc without even a hint of a BFP . Pretty sure i am about to start AF today / tomorrow. Feel ok about it this month - coming to terms with the monthly disappointments now.

We went to a FS last month and I had an ultrasound, CD 3 and CD21 blood tests (all looked fine but still waiting for CD 21 results back). DH had SA which showed v poor morphology (97%), motility and count normal, but he did have a fever which fs said may have contributed. Getting re-tested in a few weeks. Fingers x'd. 

We've been told to keep trying naturally for another few months but I'm very impatient and also have lost a bit of hope that it's going to happen on its own. Other than getting a CBFM, I'm not going to do anything else this month (opk, temp etc) and just try to relax (easier said than done!).

Anyway, bit of an essay there! Wish you all the best of luck with your ttc jouneys and I hope we all get some good news soon.

Thanks!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Poppy-welcome! I have also been married 1 year, but only TTC since March '10 (not been careful since Dec 09 tho!) I am around 10dpo now-second month using CBFM and only got highs! (got peaks in first month). if you dont mind me asking, was the FS private? I know my Dr said they wont do anything until we have been TTC for 12 months, which is fair enough but seems sooo long!! Every month gets me more worried something isnt right! Not stressing this month, going on hols for a week tomorrow and fully expecting to come on half way through-great!! Only slight symptom I have is v v sore boobs, but get that most months anyway (but this sore?) anyway good luck! and to everyone else x


----------



## xshell79

thanks for replying megg least im not the only one thinking that...my darn lh!!!!

well ive got about 15 sticks left so will see what happens and might use it for one more cycle then i will no for deff the prob is with me that i dont fit in the "norm" lol .... thanks again megg


----------



## snl41296

I would love to join you guys. I have a CBFM as well and love it...


----------



## Poppy12

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi Poppy-welcome! I have also been married 1 year, but only TTC since March '10 (not been careful since Dec 09 tho!) I am around 10dpo now-second month using CBFM and only got highs! (got peaks in first month). if you dont mind me asking, was the FS private? I know my Dr said they wont do anything until we have been TTC for 12 months, which is fair enough but seems sooo long!! Every month gets me more worried something isnt right! Not stressing this month, going on hols for a week tomorrow and fully expecting to come on half way through-great!! Only slight symptom I have is v v sore boobs, but get that most months anyway (but this sore?) anyway good luck! and to everyone else x

Thanks for the welcome. You've not been trying for so long yet - chances are it will happen soon. FS was private. It cost around £350 for consulation and tests - it's a lot but worth it i think. I definitely feel calmer now I know what is the likely problem.

I am 10DPO today as well. No symptoms to speak of! Hope you get good news in the coming days though. Enjoy your holiday. Where are you going?
xx


----------



## Megg33k

xshell79 said:


> thanks for replying megg least im not the only one thinking that...my darn lh!!!!
> 
> well ive got about 15 sticks left so will see what happens and might use it for one more cycle then i will no for deff the prob is with me that i dont fit in the "norm" lol .... thanks again megg

Anytime, sweetie! I know all about not being in the "norm"... You're amongst good people if that's the case! :winkwink:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Yay i finally got a high today:happydance:, I should get a peak in the morning!! fxd...

xshell79- Good luck, I hope its just acting up, and i hope it will works for your next cycle..

poppy12-Welcome, and Happy POAS!:hugs:
snl41296-Welcome, and Happy POAS!:hugs:

(Im Officially addicted to POAS/Cup since my CBFM..hehe:dohh:)

KittyCat82- I told my DR. that we had been actively trying for a year, it was actually like a year off BC pills and 3 months of opks active trying...(that was like 3 years ago, still no babies, just 3 precious angels) But it worked and i got some much needed testing done early... in my Opinion stretching the truth to get the testing you want sounds like it can only benefit you...hope you get the some good news soon. 

Irish_eyes- Good Luck

Megg-:hugs:

Good Luck and Baby Dust To Everyone TTC 
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SunShyn2205

So i had my 3rd high today, Waiting for a peak can seem like forever?!, at least til the 2ww starts then that really feels like fooorrreevveerr!

trying hard to stay positive!


----------



## lexus15

This is my third month using cbfm, I'm on cd 19 & the blasted thing has only been showing me low readings.:dohh: 

I 'think' I ovulated either on cd 16/17 as had the usual ov pains and ewcm (but had some this morning as well). 

Does anyone know why the cbfm would decide to act this way? Does this mean that according to the cbfm I never ovualted?:cry:

Very disheartening for me but still bedded a few times just in case.:thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Sometimes the CBFM just gets it wrong, hun! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I agree. I went from low to peak last cycle with no highs at all. Sometimes the CBFM is just being peculiar!


----------



## Sparkly

Helloooo, can I join you ladies?

I have dusted off my cbfm, and am using it this cycle, this is only the 2nd cycle I've used it in, last time I had a few days of high, a peak on cd12 and cd13, ff said I ov'd day 13, that did result in a pregnancy,but unfortunately I had a m/c @ 6+4 weeks.

This cycle I am on cd15 today, and am still on low :( I did awake to ewcm this morning so ov must be just around the corner, as i only usually get that for 2 days!! Does the cbfm ever just jump straight to peak? I know my cycle may have been wacked by an infection I had last week, I'm just hoping i still ov!!!


----------



## Leilani

Sparkly said:


> Helloooo, can I join you ladies?
> 
> I have dusted off my cbfm, and am using it this cycle, this is only the 2nd cycle I've used it in, last time I had a few days of high, a peak on cd12 and cd13, ff said I ov'd day 13, that did result in a pregnancy,but unfortunately I had a m/c @ 6+4 weeks.
> 
> This cycle I am on cd15 today, and am still on low :( I did awake to ewcm this morning so ov must be just around the corner, as i only usually get that for 2 days!! Does the cbfm ever just jump straight to peak? I know my cycle may have been wacked by an infection I had last week, I'm just hoping i still ov!!!

Hi Sparkley - I've seen you in the Soy thread. My CBFM jumped from low to peak the 2 months I had upped my soy doseand taken it in the evening - when I switched to taking Soy in the morning, I got a single high before my peak, (and AF showed first thing in the am, rather than just as I was heading to bed), I'm sure they were all related.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sparkly said:


> Helloooo, can I join you ladies?
> 
> I have dusted off my cbfm, and am using it this cycle, this is only the 2nd cycle I've used it in, last time I had a few days of high, a peak on cd12 and cd13, ff said I ov'd day 13, that did result in a pregnancy,but unfortunately I had a m/c @ 6+4 weeks.
> 
> This cycle I am on cd15 today, and am still on low :( I did awake to ewcm this morning so ov must be just around the corner, as i only usually get that for 2 days!! Does the cbfm ever just jump straight to peak? I know my cycle may have been wacked by an infection I had last week, I'm just hoping i still ov!!!

Sparkly, if you're on soy, you might O late. The first time I took it (100 mg) I O'd two days late, and I'm normally regular as clockwork (took the soy more for egg quality than egg release). The next time, I upped the dose to 200 mg, and I didn't O at all. Just my personal experience :)


----------



## Megg33k

Nvr2Late said:


> Sparkly said:
> 
> 
> Helloooo, can I join you ladies?
> 
> I have dusted off my cbfm, and am using it this cycle, this is only the 2nd cycle I've used it in, last time I had a few days of high, a peak on cd12 and cd13, ff said I ov'd day 13, that did result in a pregnancy,but unfortunately I had a m/c @ 6+4 weeks.
> 
> This cycle I am on cd15 today, and am still on low :( I did awake to ewcm this morning so ov must be just around the corner, as i only usually get that for 2 days!! Does the cbfm ever just jump straight to peak? I know my cycle may have been wacked by an infection I had last week, I'm just hoping i still ov!!!
> 
> Sparkly, if you're on soy, you might O late. The first time I took it (100 mg) I O'd two days late, and I'm normally regular as clockwork (took the soy more for egg quality than egg release). The next time, I upped the dose to 200 mg, and I didn't O at all. Just my personal experience :)Click to expand...

Too much has the opposite effect! You probably shouldn't have gone up to 200mg. The lowest dose that works is the best dose!


----------



## Sparkly

Nvr2Late said:


> Sparkly, if you're on soy, you might O late. The first time I took it (100 mg) I O'd two days late, and I'm normally regular as clockwork (took the soy more for egg quality than egg release). The next time, I upped the dose to 200 mg, and I didn't O at all. Just my personal experience :)

:wacko: Ohh noo!! I have taken soy this cycle and last, last cycle I ov'd late @ 100mg, according to ff @ cd18, this time I upped my dose to 200mg :dohh: 

Looks like I shouldn't have done that...oh! well!....CD16 and still a low for me :(

Thanks ladies for your info x


----------



## Nvr2Late

Sparkly said:


> Nvr2Late said:
> 
> 
> Sparkly, if you're on soy, you might O late. The first time I took it (100 mg) I O'd two days late, and I'm normally regular as clockwork (took the soy more for egg quality than egg release). The next time, I upped the dose to 200 mg, and I didn't O at all. Just my personal experience :)
> 
> :wacko: Ohh noo!! I have taken soy this cycle and last, last cycle I ov'd late @ 100mg, according to ff @ cd18, this time I upped my dose to 200mg :dohh:
> 
> Looks like I shouldn't have done that...oh! well!....CD16 and still a low for me :(
> 
> Thanks ladies for your info xClick to expand...

Still might O, so fingers crossed for you!

And btw, see by your ticker you've lost 40 lbs! Awesome! Got any secrets to share?! he he


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well ladies, after a long 20 sticks, I ended up getting only highs this month, with the usual low reading on the 20th stick. My lines did change and the LH line did get fairly dark, but I guess it wasn't dark enough for a peak reading, oh well! After much discussion, DH and I decided to go for it this month as we were well within the timeframe to be covered by insurance if I did fall preg. I was nervous because I hadn't been taking my folic acid for a full three months prior, but DH insisted I was on it longer that I thought, and proceeded to sit there and count every single one that was left (out of a bottle of three hundred, bless him!) and there were only about 215 left... so I must've started taking it earlier than I thought!

Will continue to use the CBFM next month if we aren't lucky this month, FX'ed! I know there are success stories even when ladies didn't get their peaks that month, so I am trying to stay hopeful! 

My cycle has been crazy this time around... I am hoping that my temps were just being difficult, although I temp vaginally so I know it isn't bc of mouth-breathing, etc. I toss and turn a lot at night so no clue if that played a factor! FF says I possibly O'ed on CD20 when I tune it to "research", but that I didn't O yet when I tune it to "advanced". Time will tell I suppose! I've been having weird symptoms at only 4 and 5 DPO, which I know is entirely too early to notice anything. Heartburn (which I don't ever get), twingy cramps, and I even lost my lunch yesterday, about 10 mins after eating. I am already fed up with my body playing tricks on me. :wacko: I think I am going to test for the first time on June 6th, which will put me at 12 DPO. Main reason for that day is because it is DH's birthday, how cool would that be for his bday gift!

One question for anyone that checks CP, did you ever notice it staying open for a few days even after you O? Mine seems to be geting a bit firmer everyday, but feels like it is mostly staying open? This is my first month checking CP and I know that it is supposed to get firm and close right after O, but I was wondering if anyone else ever experienced this.


----------



## Megg33k

SweetPea - I just had a look at your chart, and I don't think it shows O yet, tbh. That's definitely not a clear temp shift, and FF will change its mind if your temp goes higher. The chance of O'ing prior to your + OPK is also pretty unlikely! I would keep BD'ing for now. I really think FF is wrong! :hugs: Good luck, hun!


----------



## Quaver

I've just started CBFM this cycle, and am on CD6 (low).

I usually ov late (around CD30-40) and I know CBFM is not for those with more than 42 cycle days, so I started taking Soy Isoflavones as well.

I'm very unlikely to ov this week, and also my DH is away until CD10. 
Can I skip few days? Or can I trick it with today's low stick?

Thanks.

PS. I do ovulate or gear up to ovulate (fails) at around CD17 on occasion, so I'm hoping Soy will bring it on around then.


----------



## ooSweetPea

Megg - Thanks for taking a look! I don't know what's up this time around... lately my cycles have been 33 or 34 days, and I had one that was 56 days 3 cycles ago, not counting this one. I almost feel like all the cramping I'm having is my body trying to O but not quite making it, because my ewcm never went away and my cervix is staying open. Like, reallllly open. I just wish that I would O already and get it over with as I have pretty much given up on this cycle because of how late O is. Eggy will probably be past maturity if and when I do ov anyways. Will keep BDing every other day until I see either a prominent temp rise or the witch, as we are fairly worn out from the past week! I suppose I should continue using OPK's as backup just in case I have another surge, as other signs (CM and CP) are still pointing towards me being fertile. I think I'll do one before bed tonight to see if it is heading towards being + again!

PMA PMA PMA!!!


----------



## Quaver

*Sweetpea*, if you think you have not ov'd yet, then why not reset the CBFM to CD5, and start testing again from CD6? Also in order not to miss a day, you could POAS and see if the LH is getting darker or not?

I'm planning on doing that if Soy doesn't work, and ov is taking longer (use CBFM as glorified opk machine):thumbup:


----------



## Sparkly

CD17 and I got a peak this morning, as I suspected it went straight from low-peak, is this a problem does anyone know? As last cycle I had a few days of high readings first :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

Not a problem at all! It just means that you don't fade in to your surge... its quick! Maybe next month it will pick it up sooner and give you a head's up!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Did an OPK yesterday and then another today, almost stark white.

However I did experiment last night with temping, and depending EXACTLY where I have it placed, it gives me wildly different temps (like half degree differences!). When I take them in the morning I always try and insert the thermometer the same way, but at 6am maybe my brain is just not functioning... Thinking of oral temping next month on FF just to see what happens, and then maybe using a different thermometer to continue to temp vaginally, and just write those temps down so I can compare notes. We shall see!


----------



## discosnapper

Hi Everyone

This is my first ever post!

This is the third cycle I've used the CBFM, although this was the first month we actually TTC. The thing is, the last 2 cycles when we weren't actually TTC I got peaks both on CD21 so obviously geared up and BD'd on CD19 this month so as to be ready. But it's now CD 24 and my peak hasn't arrived?

SO frustrating, I wondered if it might be delayed as I've has a stressful last couple of weeks with exams and essays due. Because I'm new at this, I don't know if the peak never comes will I still get AF or will I have to wait ages before I can start a new cycle?

Any advice VERY greatfully received - thank you xxx


----------



## Megg33k

ooSweetPea said:


> Did an OPK yesterday and then another today, almost stark white.
> 
> However I did experiment last night with temping, and depending EXACTLY where I have it placed, it gives me wildly different temps (like half degree differences!). When I take them in the morning I always try and insert the thermometer the same way, but at 6am maybe my brain is just not functioning... Thinking of oral temping next month on FF just to see what happens, and then maybe using a different thermometer to continue to temp vaginally, and just write those temps down so I can compare notes. We shall see!

Hmm... And they say vaginal is more accurate! Weird! I only temp orally. I don't think I have the ability to figure out vaginal temping so quickly after waking up! LOL It doesn't hurt to give oral a try... but try not to mix up the thermometers! :haha:



discosnapper said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> This is my first ever post!
> 
> This is the third cycle I've used the CBFM, although this was the first month we actually TTC. The thing is, the last 2 cycles when we weren't actually TTC I got peaks both on CD21 so obviously geared up and BD'd on CD19 this month so as to be ready. But it's now CD 24 and my peak hasn't arrived?
> 
> SO frustrating, I wondered if it might be delayed as I've has a stressful last couple of weeks with exams and essays due. Because I'm new at this, I don't know if the peak never comes will I still get AF or will I have to wait ages before I can start a new cycle?
> 
> Any advice VERY greatfully received - thank you xxx

Definitely could be stress! Not only the stress of exams and essays, but the stress of this being the first TTC month! That in itself is incredibly stressful! Just roll with the punches and see what happens! Hard to know what will happen with AF just yet. Good luck!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Sparkly said:


> CD17 and I got a peak this morning, as I suspected it went straight from low-peak, is this a problem does anyone know? As last cycle I had a few days of high readings first :shrug:

:happydance: Cheers to Peaks :happydance:! 
I also peaked today CD 16 .....that happened to me last month weird, this month i had 5 days of highs and then finally peaked..(luckily I was bout to give up hope this month), happy :sex:, and we should be testing around the same time hopefully that baby dust brings BFPs!

:hugs: :dust: :dust: :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

Hi everyone, hope its ok for me to crash you forum!! he he!! So I have ordered by CBFM from Amazon and am waiting for it it to arrive - am currently having my monthly visitor so am going to have to wait till next month to use it but am very excited!! How are we all today? -x-x-x-


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi Shorty79 - as long as it arrives before CD5 you can still use it this month so fingers crossed for a swift delivery!

I am bored waiting for AF after an EPRC 18 days ago and even more fed up of still getting BFP's when I test. Never thought I would hoping for a BFN! Might be a while before I can use the CBFM again so wishing you all good luck in the meantime!


----------



## Shorty79

Hi Lamburai - I am currently on CD 18 so I think i may have possibly missed the boat this month!! LOL!! I go through phases of having really short and really long periods - keeps it interesting! NOT!!!

Sorry to hear about your EPRC! Bet you are feeling pretty down? But you are getting married soon!! YAY!!!!

-x-x-


----------



## Lamburai1703

Thanks Shorty. Its my third miscarriage so I'm getting used to it now! Having the wedding to look forward to has definitely helped take my mind of it this time though. We have loads of tests next week so fingers crossed next one will be a sticky one!

If you are cd18 then how come you have the monthly visitor? Surely once the witch arrives you reset to cd1? I'm not sure I understood what you meant...?


----------



## Shorty79

Ok I might be a bit thick - i assumed that CD meant how many days into the cycle you are - i have been on for 18 days!?


----------



## Quaver

Does your monthly visitor last 18 days?:wacko:
When did your period start?


----------



## Shorty79

Hi Quaver!! Well that is the $64,000 question. I vary every month - i am normally every 28-30 days cycle and i am on for about 7 days but every now and again (like this months) I have a huge period and can be on for about 21 days and then will not come on for another 3 weeks - so its a bit of a nightmare to work out when i am ovulating so am hoping the CBFM will guide me (plus i will undoubtedly ask many stupid questions along the way as well!) LOL!

-x-


----------



## MrsHowley81

Shorty79 said:


> Hi Lamburai - I am currently on CD 18 so I think i may have possibly missed the boat this month!! LOL!! I go through phases of having really short and really long periods - keeps it interesting! NOT!!!
> 
> Sorry to hear about your EPRC! Bet you are feeling pretty down? But you are getting married soon!! YAY!!!!
> 
> -x-x-

Hi, I have been told that Angus Castus is very good for regulating your periods and aiding conception. I have just started taking this myself, Might be worth a shot :winkwink:


----------



## Shorty79

Hi Mrs H - i read about Angus Castsus somewhere else - is it herbal? Do you know how expensive they are? I found some for £17 which I thought was really dear! Where did you order yours from?

-x-x-


----------



## Quaver

Shorty79 said:


> am hoping the CBFM will guide me

Me too!:happydance:


----------



## Shorty79

Yay found some on Amazon for £8 - they will be in my shopping basket tonight!! LOL!!

Quaver - I have read so many different forums before I joined here and there are so many good reviews about the CBFM I am sure it will help you. How long have you been trying for?



-x-x-x-


----------



## Shorty79

Ignore that question - being a blonde - just read your little signature thing! Wow - i want one of those - my updates look BORING!!! Everyone else has got little fairies and smiley faces etc - where do i go to get the goods?!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

You can buy agnus castus in health food shops and it shouldn't be as much as £8! Vitamin B6 and B12 are also excellent for regulating periods. Stay away from Evening primrose oil if you periods are irregular already. Everyone raves about this but I found (and this was confirmed by my acupuncturist) that it actually delayed ovulation by ages! Apparently it is a mild anti-histamine too so it can dry you up if you know what I mean!

And Shorty - you should temp if you don't already. It will pinpoint when you ovulate almost exactly. Click on my FF chart and see - you can join from there if you like. Its free. You soon get hooked!


----------



## Shorty79

Lamburai - ok i will look in the health food shops this weekend and not buy it of Amazon - thanks for the tip!!

I dont take EPO but i am taking Folic Acid, Iron Tablets (for anemia) and Multivitamins - are all these ok? I will also add Agnus Castus as well when i get some. 

Ok - what do you mean by temp? I looked at your chart! confused.com!! Very new to all this! I was assuming that the CBFM would be all i would need to check when i ovulate etc!??

-x-x-


----------



## MrsHowley81

Hi Shorty 

I work in a Pharmacy so it got it from there it was only £5 for a month supply but it might be cheaper from holland and barratt.
I'm also using the cbfm but it looks like temp checking is more accurate but haven't got a clue where to start it's all so confusing, If only getting pregnant was easy


----------



## Shorty79

Mrs H - I will try Holland Barret this weekend - thanks! I know what you mean! It feels like a very long road ahead and it's a shame as i know i am going to be wishing my life away waiting for AF!! Just got to try and not get too down about it and enjoy every day - i have told myself that i am only allowing myself to think about the day that i am on and to not waste it - going swimming tonight and going to make a lovely pasta for tea - i can't start looking ahead too much or i will go insane!! Getting pregnant may not be easy but it will be fun!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

Shorty - I think that is the best advice I have heard so far, I Wil, take your positive attitude and begin a fresh from today, and enjoy every minute. It is nice to know thst other people feel the same.


----------



## Shorty79

Funny thought for the day - they say that people who make a plan to get pregnant actually do get pregnant but i think its because you spend soo much money on CBFM, fertility sticks, vitamins, pregnancy tests and the "right" sorts of food etc that you have no money left to have a social life so you end up staying at home and doing the deed!!! he he he!!


----------



## Shorty79

Ok - so can somebody please explain to me in detail how you temp and do i really need to do it as well as using CBFM? 

Thanks

::


----------



## Shorty79

LOL at my attempt of a smiley face!!!


----------



## Shorty79

:haha: at myself


----------



## Quaver

Shorty79 said:


> Ignore that question - being a blonde - just read your little signature thing! Wow - i want one of those - my updates look BORING!!! Everyone else has got little fairies and smiley faces etc - where do i go to get the goods?!!!

I got my ticker at www.Fertilityfriend.com

To temp, you need to get BBT thermometer (not the regular one), and take temp first thing every morning at roughly the same time before getting out of bed:winkwink: And just chart on FertilityFriend website.

I do that in conjunction with CBFM. Also I check cervical mucus:winkwink:

Other than that, I take Pregnacare multi-vits with Omega3.
Regular multi-vits may contain vitamin A which is not good for babies.


----------



## Megg33k

I think temping helps, even when using the CBFM. All you need to start temping is a free account on Fertility Friend, a digital thermometer that reads to 2 decimal points (97.32 vs 97.3), and take your temperature first thing when you wake up each morning... don't get up, move around, smoke, get a drink, go pee first... just keep it within arm's reach of your side of the bed and take your temp first thing. Waking up at around the same time each day helps, but isn't mandatory.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi shorty. Temping is EASY! And addictive. Did you look at my charts?

First thing to do is buy a thermometer that is accurate to 2 decimal places (not a regular thermometer that you would use if you were ill). They are "Basal Body Temp" thermometers. I have a glass one as OH got annoyed with the beeping kind!

Second (or first!) join Fertility Friend. Read through the learn how to temp pages - very very informative and helpful. They send you them by email so you can read them at your leisure.

Third - start temping! Make sure you take your temp the same time every day after at least 3 hours continuous sleep. I take mine at 6am every day. I tend to get up then in the week and I just have a snooze at the weekend after I have done it.

The general premise is that temps will be low in the pre-ov (follicular phase) of your cycle. They will then increase significantly once you have ovulated. This is due to estrogen (follicular phase) being a "cold" hormone, and progesterone (luteal phase - post-ov) being a "warm" hormone. 

Temping helps you identify _if_ you are even ovulating, and the length of your luteal phase. The average is 14 days (mine is) but can range from 10 to 16 days but it will be the same EVERY month. The luteal phase length rarely changes. If your lp is shorter than 10 days you may have a problem as a fertilised egg does not have enough time to implant meaning you need to address this problem.

Any more questions then personal message me if you want. Although Megg is a legend at this too!!


----------



## Shorty79

OK - so now i am going to ask a really stupid question.......................ok - brace yourselves cos its really stupid............................where do i put the thermometer! How will temping help me? Do you stay a certain temperature all month and then change when you ovulate? Thanks ladies for answering me!! -x-x-


----------



## Lamburai1703

Look how helpful we all are!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

Orally or vaginally, but not both with the same thermometer! Vaginally is supposed to be more accurate but I can't faff with that first thing in the morning! I just pop it in my mouth for 3 minutes!


----------



## Shorty79

Thanks Lambuari - i think i posted the same time as you!! You answered all where questions except where to stick it?

-x-


----------



## Shorty79

LMAO at not both at the same time!! Ok i will get one and chart as well - presumably i cannot start this till the beginning of my next cycle?

I have a habit of waking up at about 5 oclock and then going back to sleep till about 7 so should i do it at 5 or 7?

-x-x-


----------



## Quaver

5am. You can start temping now:flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Shorty - You don't need to temp, but it really does help you to know if you are ovulating or not, and gives a great idea of when ov is taking place. Using the monitor in conjunction with temping is good way to cover all bases... the monitor will tell you when you are getting close to ov and when the best time to BD is (however it WILL NOT show you if ov is absolutely going to happen), and then temping will allow you to see if your body followed through with actually ov'ing, and will also give you an accurate idea of how many DPO you are each cycle. 

FertilityFriend is a great site that a lot of the girls on BnB use, and there is even a charting course on there that you can take that goes very in depth about charting. I know you wanted it explained in detail, but there is sooo much info it would take forever to put it all in a post! 

The basics are this: 

- When you wake up in the morning, you take your temperature. Make sure that you take it the same time each morning, and also make sure that it is the first thing you do before moving. No getting up and going to the bathroom, no rolling around in bed, no sitting up, etc. Essentially, you hear your alarm go off, you reach for the thermometer, and you temp before doing anything! Some people temp orally, others vaginally. It doesn't matter what you choose (although vaginally many times gives ladies the most stable temps) but whichever way you do choose, make sure you stick with it for the entire cycle.

- When you first start out your cycle, temps are generally lower. Then, whenever you ov, your temp will spike (by about .4 degrees and higher) and generally stay up until either AF shows (and temp will drop again) or you find out you're pregnant (temp stays up)! For the majority of women, the temp spike occurs the morning after ov takes place, and it's generally too late to BD since eggy will only survive for 12-24 hours or so... that is why it is great to do along with using the CBFM because the monitor will do what charting cannot, and that is to give you advance warning of impending ov! (Keep in mind, just because you get a high or peak on monitor, does not necessarily mean you will ov for sure, it simply means that your body is gearing up to ov!) Throughout a cycle there can be many dips and highs in temps, including after you ov, but what you are looking at is the big picture that you get from charting, and not really each temperature day by day. A typical ovulatory chart is one in which the majority of temps before ov are all lower, and then the majority of temps after ov are higher. My chart this cycle is a miserable example, so don't look at it and think that's normal! :dohh:

So, all in all, you don't absolutely _need_ to temp, but in addition to the CBFM it is a great tool for making sure (not 100% sure, but still pretty sure!) that you are ov'ing each cycle around when your monitor is giving you peaks!

Hopefully that answered most of your questions? Like I said, make sure to check out that site and maybe even take the charting course. :flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

This is the cheapest one I could find:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Centigrade...650?ie=UTF8&s=drugstore&qid=1275489512&sr=8-2

And I would do it at 5, but it means you need to set an alarm for 5am daily even at the weekends. If you prefer a non beeping thermometer then get a glass one. My OH got fed up quickly and now I do it on the sly and he thinks I'm not even doing it and its more "relaxed". How little he knows....

Mwwwaaaaahhhhhh (meant to be an evil laugh!)


----------



## Lamburai1703

I am so impressed by everyone's helpfulness and knowledge. We are such a clever lot!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Looks like I was a little late to the party! :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

Fashionably late, sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

OMG guys you have been so helpful - i am going to buy a thermometer and i have just printed out boy your replies (Lambuari and Sweetpea) so i have got a guide to charting and dont come on here every day asking the same questions!!

Loving the evil laugh!!

It's hometime for me now so tally ho - thanks again everyone - you have been so helpful and i already feel very positive about TTC!

chat tomorrow -x-x-x-


----------



## Lamburai1703

You're welcome. Anytime!


----------



## sugarlove

I'm using this first cycle after mc after waiting for 1 AF. I'm now on day 17 and have had nothing but highs since it asked me to test on day 6.

I haven't had a peak yet, but I'm pretty sure I have ov as I have had cramps the last few days.

I know it says to wait for 2 AFs after mc, but my HCG had gone right down, so thought I would be ok using it.

Anyone got any advice please?

SL


----------



## Quaver

Some people don't get peak on their first cycle on CBFM, that doesn't mean you didn't ov though:flower:


----------



## discosnapper

Well it's CD25 and I'm still waiting for my peak. Can't believe it's only been 4 days - I think this TTC thing is going to teach me patience if nothing else. I'm been trying hard with the calm thoughts to de-stress.

Is it really possible to have O'd without the CBFM showing a peak? That's very interesting because I did wonder...


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, absolutely! CBFM can miss a surge just like an OPK can.


----------



## SunShyn2205

you gals are Great! :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

Hi everyone. My CBFM arrived yesterday - YAY!! I am just about coming of my AF but i am not day 5 as i have long periods - i assume there isn't any harm in just setting it to day 5 anyway so it will ask me to start testing this month - i am happy to use all the 20 sticks on my first month etc but i am just too impatient to wait till next month!!??

:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Well, based on the fact that you said you will likely still have 3 weeks before your next AF, I don't think you'll do any harm setting it to day 5. You just might have to start over next month is all.


----------



## Shorty79

Thanks Megg!! I was hoping somebody would say that!! I have set it to day 5! If I dont get a high or a peak this month then i will just have to accept that i maybe was too late or put it down to the first month and it getting used to me etc - i just need to feel like i am doing something (if you know what i mean) - it's horrible not feeling like you are in control and have no idea what is going on! Just realised you are in USA - this must be early for you? I am just having my 2nd cup of tea at work! -x-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

I understand! LOL And, yes... I posted at 3am! :)


----------



## Shorty79

Blimey - that was either a really late night or a really early morning then yeah!!


----------



## Megg33k

I usually go to bed around 3am! Nothing new here! :haha:


----------



## sugarlove

Yay I finally got a peak on the CBFM on day 18. Very happy. Think I just ov later than I thought.

SL


----------



## Shorty79

Wohoo Sugarlove! So pleased for you! Get busy then!!! I am so looking forward to using my CBFM. How many high days did you have b4 you got your peak? Is this your first month using it?

-x-x-


----------



## sugarlove

thanks. Yes it's first month. Waited for a AF after mc. Got highs from days 6 and then peak today at day 18. This feels right, as I'm also feeling crampy which I get with ov.

Here's to the CBFM!:baby:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Good luck Sugarlove! Now get strumping!


----------



## Shorty79

Sorry to hear bout mc Sugarlove! -x-

So you had 12 highs until peak. My CBFM should start asking me to test tomorrow so at least i now know that 12 highs isn't abnormal. 

Yes here is to the CBFM! Bring on the BFP's!!!

-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

**question- I got my first peak this cycle on may 31(cd16), and am still feeling twitches in my ovaries (no pain)..should i keep bedding today is cd20?? 

:dust: Thanks :dust:


----------



## Shorty79

Hi SunShyn - You should really be bedding the two days of your peak and the one high day you get afterwards! The twitching could be anything! But there is no harm in doing it anyway but officially the two peak days are when you ovulate and the next day is a high which is like the final day of good fertility but it wont hurt if you do and it wont hurt if you dont! Guess it depends what kinda mood you and your partner are in eh!!

Have you just had your birthday?

-x-x-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

Thanks,:hugs:
Im sure I "O" on CD 16, and have bed everyday since then, I'm tired:dohh: lol, and I'm sure the Hubby is too, but i thing one more night wont kill us, and hopefully all that work pays off..in the form of a BFP.::happydance:

Yes my birthday was May 1 !! 

SHORTY79- Good luck TTC !

:dust: BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## Shorty79

If you got your peak on CD 16 then that is when you ovulated - the high days are given when there are high levels of estrogen and the peak days when you get your LH surge so you definitely ovulated. Maybe best for peace of mind just do one more night otherwise if you are anything like me you will always be wondering "what if"!!!

Ah - i thought your birthday was 22nd May (ie - 2205) Mine is 5th May!! So you are a Taurus as well - the best sign in the world!! What sign is your Hubby?

-x-x-


----------



## cloud9

Ladies 

I'm wondering if you can give me some advice on the CBFM - my situation is i've just finished my last pill on Sunday. AF is on her way, when i wiped this morning it was pinky/red-y in colour but i feel no need to wear a pad.i've looked out my CBFM even though it will be a few months until we give it our first proper go i just thought i'd use this to see how my cycles pan out until then. i need to reset it but unsure when to do it from? do i wait until i need to wear a pad and count that as CD1?
What are your opinions please :flower:

Thanks


----------



## Shorty79

Hi Cloud9! Sorry for your loss and congratulations on your coming wedding!! How exciting!!

You are the same as me - i always have a few "run up" days!! Personally and especially as it a "pretend month" I would wait until you have to wear a pad and then set the monitor to CD1 either that day or the next day - depending on when you want your window to be. The only risk with that is because you have just finished the pill you may only get a light period anyway and you could spend 6/7 days waiting to get heavy and it might not happen - so maybe you should set yourself a limit - say 3/4 days and then set it to CD1 but like you say it is more of a practice anyway and you just want to get an idea of what is going on. It also depends how much you are willing to spend on sticks. You could set in now and end up using 20 in the first month or wait a few days and get away with only using 10. I dont think there really is a right or wrong answer to be honest. Trust your instincts and you cant go far wrong. 

Good luck and here is some waiting to try baby dust for you!!!! :dust:


----------



## cloud9

thanks shorty79! i am v.excited! i cant wait to start trying but the thought of me waddling down the aisle is keeping me going with waiting and remembering how pretty my dress is! lol

i think its probably best to wait until my second AF after coming off the pill then? i just wanted to have a few months stored on the CBFM before we ttc properly and also i could use it as a precautionary measure on the highs and peaks be a little more careful around that time! 

how long have you been trying for? best of luck and baby dust to you!!


----------



## Quaver

cloud9 said:


> i think its probably best to wait until my second AF after coming off the pill then?

You can try either. You can always hard reset it from your 2nd cycle if you want. It only stores last 3 cycles anyway.

If you are going to wait, then why not start charting temps using BBT thermometer at www.fertilityfriend.com ? A lot of us do both together:thumbup:


----------



## cloud9

thanks for your advice quaver i didnt realise it only stored 3 cycles. 
i have a thermometer and chart, i have signed up for FF before but wasnt sure how to use it so just did it manually. i will give it another go as it might be a better idea - and will save money on cbfm sticks lol!

thanks hun much appreciated :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

Cloud9 - i think the temping idea is a good idea! I didn't realise it only stored 3 months either! Thats handy to know - thanks quaver!

Well we have "officially" only been trying for a couple of months but we actually started in September 09 but i had a horrific month (due to other personal stuff) and didn't actually even have a period for 5 months so i dont count that!! lol!!

My periods are pretty irreglar though and for the last 2-3 months i have had no idea when i have even been ovulating so i am starting this month as my first month and going to try for 6 months (as i am 31) and then go to GP if nothing by the new year so fingers crossed for me!!

-x-x-


----------



## cloud9

what a good idea!! when do you start temping from then? the first day of your period? - so many questions lol!!

since the loss even on the pill my periods havent returned to being regular :( i think i was on about 36 days the last time i counted. 

lots of luck hun! fingers crossed and let me know how you get on using the cbfm and if you have any success :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

I dont actually temp as i never normally sleep right through the night and you have to do it as roughly the same time every day and you have to have had 3 hours continour sleep before you take temp and i always wake up at 3ish or 4ish and then get up at 6ish so it wouldn't work for me which i why i brought CBFM. But as far as i know you can start temping whenever you want but to record it you would have to know where abouts in your cycle you are so again you would need to decide what day you are going to count as CD1!

Thanks honey - hope your periods sort themselves out - apparently Agnus Castus is really good for balancing out the hormones and regulating your periods - I am going to get some from the health food shop this weekend!

-x-


----------



## Sparkly

This cycle cd16=l, cd17=p, cd18=p, cd19=h, cd20=l, so why this morning did the cbfm ask me for another stick?? :shrug: CD21 today, FF confirmed ovulation as CD18......so i'm a bit confused really, anyone know why, this is only my 2nd cycle using the monitor, so i'm still learning


----------



## cloud9

i have a broken sleep too recently i've been getting up twice during the night for the toilet which i dont normally do! i think i'll see how it goes today i haven't had any more blood just a little bit this morning AF is teasing me i think!! 
ive read alot about agnus castus on here i might get some this weekend too and give it a try! sounds like its worth a shot! i want my 28 day cycles back lol!


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> This cycle cd16=l, cd17=p, cd18=p, cd19=h, cd20=l, so why this morning did the cbfm ask me for another stick?? :shrug: CD21 today, FF confirmed ovulation as CD18......so i'm a bit confused really, anyone know why, this is only my 2nd cycle using the monitor, so i'm still learning

The machine will automatically ask you for 10 or 20 sticks. It can't do anything in between... No 8, 12, 19... only 10 or 20. You can stop peeing on new ones and feeding it after your first Peak. It stops reading them at that point anyway. After the first Peak, it automatically gives you a 2nd Peak, then a High, and then Lows the rest of the cycle. Using more is just wasting your money! :hugs:


----------



## Shorty79

I didn't realise that Megg. So if your first peak you are on the 10th stick how do you get around not using any more until the next cycle - can you just ignore the requests for sticks?

-x-


----------



## Shorty79

Cloud9 - I know how you feel but dont forget having irregular periods doesn't mean you cant get pregnant it just means you dont know when you ovulate but you have got your CBFM so problem solved!! I always tell myself that the longer my cycles the longer it will take me to run out of eggs!! LMAO!!


----------



## Quaver

Sparkly said:


> I always tell myself that the longer my cycles the longer it will take me to run out of eggs!! LMAO!!

That makes sense:thumbup:


----------



## cloud9

oh i know it very well! i got pregnant while on the pill the last time - so im not ruling anything out! lol
i watched the great sperm race last night - hardy little bu**ers!! makes you realise just how fascinating conception is. i was amazed!!

lol thats a good theory you've got there!! :rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

Megg, does this mean that the monitor is almost just guessing your 2nd peak day? I had peak yesterday and 1 today. Does it ever identify more than 2 peak days?

Thanks
SL


----------



## Shorty79

I watched the great sperm race ages ago on telly - it is so amazing to see the journey those little guys go on! But to be honest it makes you wonder if the little things were female you know the job would get done in half the time!!!! lol!!

Sugarlove - as far as i am aware the monitor will always give you a second peak after your first one, then a high, then a low, even if your hubby poad and put it in there!! 

-x-x-


----------



## Quaver

Shorty79 said:


> even if your hubby poad and put it in there!!

Yuck:-#


----------



## Shorty79

You know i meant in the monitor dont you? lol!


----------



## Quaver

Shorty79 said:


> You know i meant in the monitor dont you? lol!

:haha:


----------



## cloud9

:rofl:


----------



## sugarlove

so when you get a peak, does that mean that ov is imminent, or it's occurring at that precise moment. Also, am I meant to BD for the peak and high after or the high before the peak?

I'm totally confused!

SL


----------



## Shorty79

Glad i amuse you!!!

SL you will get a peak when the monitor detects an LH surge - which happens right before you ovulate and then the little eggy can last up to 48 hours i believe so basically the 2 days you get a peak you are pretty much ovulating but because the monitor can detect the lh surge before you ovulate it will give you a high after the 2 peak days as an extra day to keep DTD!!!

My rule is: high or peak - get under the sheets!!!

-x-x-


----------



## cloud9

Shorty79 said:


> My rule is: high or peak - get under the sheets!!


it rhymes!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:......kinda


----------



## Shorty79

It was meant to! :dohh:

kinda!!!?

Ok.......................high or peak - make the bed creak!!!!!


----------



## cloud9

lol you do make me laugh! been laughing all afternoon- i think you've made AF come! wasnt expecting her til tomorrow! :rofl:


----------



## Shorty79

ha - now you have made me laugh!! That is soooooo funny!! 

Mmmm maybe i am in the wrong forum - I am fast going to run out of friends if I keep making everyone get their period. 

Ah just noticed you are WTT so dont actually feel as bad now!! :winkwink:

-x-


----------



## Quaver

Shorty79 said:


> I am fast going to run out of friends if I keep making everyone get their period.

:pop:

Nah, that was a bit mean, :hugs:


----------



## cloud9

lol in this case i am thankful to see the witch! -got a dress to fit into in 6 months time!! :pop:

wish i were getting married now so i could move over to ttc again! 

:sex: :sex: :sex:


----------



## Megg33k

Shorty79 said:


> I didn't realise that Megg. So if your first peak you are on the 10th stick how do you get around not using any more until the next cycle - can you just ignore the requests for sticks?
> 
> -x-

Most of us just keep the old ones from previous days around and feed it those. Its not like it reads them anyway.



sugarlove said:


> Megg, does this mean that the monitor is almost just guessing your 2nd peak day? I had peak yesterday and 1 today. Does it ever identify more than 2 peak days?
> 
> Thanks
> SL

Never more than 2 Peak days. I guess you could say its guessing. It has no double checking system regarding whether there could be more than 2 Peak days.



sugarlove said:


> so when you get a peak, does that mean that ov is imminent, or it's occurring at that precise moment. Also, am I meant to BD for the peak and high after or the high before the peak?
> 
> I'm totally confused!
> 
> SL

A Peak is just like a + OPK. It means that ovulation may take place in the next 12-36 hours. However, I've seen people not ovulate until 3 days after their 2nd Peak day. Also, its important to note that getting a Peak on the CBFM cannot guarantee that you DO ovulate. I mean, chances are VERY high that you do if you get Peaks... but it can only show that your body has the LH surge in preparation for ovulation. That can happen even if you fail to ovulate. Hence why so many people chart their temps while using the CBFM. Charting and u/s are about the only 2 ways to ensure that you do ovulate!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Megg33k said:


> A Peak is just like a + OPK. It means that ovulation may take place in the next 12-36 hours. However, I've seen people not ovulate until 3 days after their 2nd Peak day. Also, its important to note that getting a Peak on the CBFM cannot guarantee that you DO ovulate. I mean, chances are VERY high that you do if you get Peaks... but it can only show that your body has the LH surge in preparation for ovulation. That can happen even if you fail to ovulate. Hence why so many people chart their temps while using the CBFM. Charting and u/s are about the only 2 ways to ensure that you do ovulate!

Just wanted to second what Megg said. When the monitor reads peak, that means that it has sensed your LH surge, just like an OPK, however it does not mean that you have actually ovulated or even if you will for sure. I got positive OPK's this month, 2 days in a row, but I don't think that I ever actually ovulated. My body geared up to, and then eggy never popped. Like she said, the only way to really know is seeing a temp rise or on an ultrasound. Just something to keep in mind! :thumbup:


----------



## Shorty79

Thanks Megg - i shall remember to keep some back and just use those then! Saves some money!!

Cloud9 - where ru getting married? Is it a big white wedding or a small family/friends thing? So, you must be having nearly a Christmas wedding then?

-x-x-


----------



## cloud9

definately good point there- thanks for sharing! 

shorty im getting married in my hometown in scotland - its somewhere between a big white wedding and small family/friends thing lol! well......it started off being small and somehow the guests have managed to double in quantity now!! i cant wait though :) im loving the planning of it all and seeing it coming together its so exciting! are you married yourself?


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Most of us just keep the old ones from previous days around and feed it those. Its not like it reads them anyway.


:argh: ......runs to the bathroom bin......What a flamin' rip off it asking me for more sticks when I have ov'd :growlmad:

You're so knowledgeable Megg!!! thank you hun xxx......<sits in the corner sulking and wondering how Megg got so blummin' clever>.....:winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Megg reads too much! That's all! LOL


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty79 said:


> If you got your peak on CD 16 then that is when you ovulated - the high days are given when there are high levels of estrogen and the peak days when you get your LH surge so you definitely ovulated. Maybe best for peace of mind just do one more night otherwise if you are anything like me you will always be wondering "what if"!!!
> 
> Ah - i thought your birthday was 22nd May (ie - 2205) Mine is 5th May!! So you are a Taurus as well - the best sign in the world!! What sign is your Hubby?
> 
> -x-x-

Shorty79- Thanks, :hugs: I would definitely be wondering what if, so we did just to be sure (sorry tmi) lol.. im a no pain no game kinda gal...lol...my hubby is a Pisces, (Febuary)..( we are trying for a Pisces/February baby lol...)....ya I love being a Taurus! but im definitely more sweet than stubborn, thats why me and the hubby get along so well..lol


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty79 said:


> I didn't realise that Megg. So if your first peak you are on the 10th stick how do you get around not using any more until the next cycle - can you just ignore the requests for sticks?
> 
> -x-

I peaked on my 10 test stick cd 16, over slept on cd 17 on accident, and still had a peak, so i didnt test. and basically stopped poas from cd17 after (very hard to do, as im now addicted to the am POAS rutine, lol.) and on cd 18 got a high and cd 19 (without paos). Its still asking for sticks but im sure its doing just fine without them especially since i know i already O'd.

:hugs: Good Luck :dust:


----------



## Leilani

SunShyn2205 said:


> I peaked on my 10 test stick cd 16, over slept on cd 17 on accident, and still had a peak, so i didnt test. and basically stopped poas from cd17 after (very hard to do, as im now addicted to the am POAS rutine, lol.) and on cd 18 got a high and cd 19 (without paos). Its still asking for sticks but im sure its doing just fine without them especially since i know i already O'd.
> 
> :hugs: Good Luck :dust:

Hi SunShyn - it'll ask til CD 25 now -as that will be your 20th stick, but just ignore it - it won't hold it against you or be offended! I stop testing on the first peak - one month I only used 3 sticks - I'm so tight!!

Some of what Shorty79 posted wasn't totally accurate, just want to reinforce what Megg and Sweatpea said, you only know for definite you have OV'd if you temp. Also once you get your first peak, it could be up to 72 hours before upi actually ovulate, and there could be the odd cycle when your body doesn't quite ovulate, and that might actually happen a few days after that.

The sperm needs to be up there ready to meet the egg, which is why temping on its own is not that useful, as you only know after the fact, and why the CBFM is so useful, as (in most cases) you get some warning your LH is around the corner, so you can make sure the boys are ready and waiting to hit their target.


----------



## SunShyn2205

I love this thread everyone is so Helpful !!! 
I was temping, a but stopped maybe i should get back into the game... and try fertilityfriend so i can keep better track of everything!:dohh:

Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

SunShyn2205 said:


> Shorty79 said:
> 
> 
> If you got your peak on CD 16 then that is when you ovulated - the high days are given when there are high levels of estrogen and the peak days when you get your LH surge so you definitely ovulated. Maybe best for peace of mind just do one more night otherwise if you are anything like me you will always be wondering "what if"!!!
> 
> Ah - i thought your birthday was 22nd May (ie - 2205) Mine is 5th May!! So you are a Taurus as well - the best sign in the world!! What sign is your Hubby?
> 
> -x-x-
> 
> Shorty79- Thanks, :hugs: I would definitely be wondering what if, so we did just to be sure (sorry tmi) lol.. im a no pain no game kinda gal...lol...my hubby is a Pisces, (Febuary)..( we are trying for a Pisces/February baby lol...)....ya I love being a Taurus! but im definitely more sweet than stubborn, thats why me and the hubby get along so well..lolClick to expand...

Ooh! I'm a Pisces too! A February Pisces even! :happydance:



Leilani said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> I peaked on my 10 test stick cd 16, over slept on cd 17 on accident, and still had a peak, so i didnt test. and basically stopped poas from cd17 after (very hard to do, as im now addicted to the am POAS rutine, lol.) and on cd 18 got a high and cd 19 (without paos). Its still asking for sticks but im sure its doing just fine without them especially since i know i already O'd.
> 
> :hugs: Good Luck :dust:
> 
> Hi SunShyn - it'll ask til CD 25 now -as that will be your 20th stick, but just ignore it - it won't hold it against you or be offended! I stop testing on the first peak - one month I only used 3 sticks - I'm so tight!!
> 
> Some of what Shorty79 posted wasn't totally accurate, just want to reinforce what Megg and Sweatpea said, you only know for definite you have OV'd if you temp. Also once you get your first peak, it could be up to 72 hours before upi actually ovulate, and there could be the odd cycle when your body doesn't quite ovulate, and that might actually happen a few days after that.
> 
> The sperm needs to be up there ready to meet the egg, *which is why temping on its own is not that useful, as you only know after the fact*, and why the CBFM is so useful, as (in most cases) you get some warning your LH is around the corner, so you can make sure the boys are ready and waiting to hit their target.Click to expand...

Unless you're willing to just go at it until you see a 3 day temp shift! :winkwink:


----------



## Shorty79

SunShyn - Yep i am exactly the same - i would rather be safe than sorry and i would always wonder what if!!

Ah I am definitely more stubborn!! he he!! It has never occured to me what star sign my bubba would be when i finally get my BFP!!

My OH is a Cancer! And he is a typical cancer! Luckily Cancer and Taurus is meant to be a good match so that is lucky!!:hugs:

Apparently I gave you dud info!!!! Apologies!!! Thats what i thought it meant!! I stand corrected! To be honest I am just going to be BD'ing like mad on my high and peak days and enjoying the ride (so to speak!) I try not to worry too much about the exact ins and outs of it as you can become totally insane thinking about it all the time! The way me and my OH look at it is it will happen one day so for now we are just kind of going with the flow. I brought my CBFM as i have really irregular periods and i have no idea when i ovulate so my GP said it would be helpful! I really can't deal with the whole temping thing - i dont have the patience for it!! Ha - Typical Taurus eh!!!

-x-x-


----------



## Shorty79

Cloud9 -your wedding sounds perfect! And i think they all start of small and end up huge!! LOL! Erm technically I am married but we are seperated and i am obviously with a new partner now - actually just started divorce proceedings this month which isn't very nice but hey ho what can you do! I was just really unlucky and it didn't work out but i met a fab new guy who i adore and for some crazy reason he adores me lol so i guess life is just funny like that eh! It's nice i guess that you have got something to occupy your mind and focus on! Mmmmm - i need a project!!!!

-x-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty79 said:


> SunShyn - Yep i am exactly the same - i would rather be safe than sorry and i would always wonder what if!!
> 
> Ah I am definitely more stubborn!! he he!! It has never occured to me what star sign my bubba would be when i finally get my BFP!!
> 
> My OH is a Cancer! And he is a typical cancer! Luckily Cancer and Taurus is meant to be a good match so that is lucky!!:hugs:
> 
> Apparently I gave you dud info!!!! Apologies!!! Thats what i thought it meant!! I stand corrected! To be honest I am just going to be BD'ing like mad on my high and peak days and enjoying the ride (so to speak!) I try not to worry too much about the exact ins and outs of it as you can become totally insane thinking about it all the time! The way me and my OH look at it is it will happen one day so for now we are just kind of going with the flow. I brought my CBFM as i have really irregular periods and i have no idea when i ovulate so my GP said it would be helpful! I really can't deal with the whole temping thing - i dont have the patience for it!! Ha - Typical Taurus eh!!!
> 
> -x-x-

Im so crazy sometimes,:dohh: I check potential due dates, gender and zodiac signs...not that i would care if i got pregnant and didnt like the odds of one due date/gender/zodiac sign...I would be ecstatic and blessed to have a baby of our own! :dohh:

anyone else do that? lol!


----------



## Quaver

SunShyn2205 said:


> not that i would care if i got pregnant and didnt like the odds of one due date/gender/zodiac sign...I would be ecstatic and blessed to have a baby of our own! :dohh:
> 
> anyone else do that? lol!

I check possible due dates every month:haha:
I haven't ov'd yet, but it'll be a March baby:happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

Quaver said:


> SunShyn2205 said:
> 
> 
> not that i would care if i got pregnant and didnt like the odds of one due date/gender/zodiac sign...I would be ecstatic and blessed to have a baby of our own! :dohh:
> 
> anyone else do that? lol!
> 
> I check possible due dates every month:haha:
> I haven't ov'd yet, but it'll be a March baby:happydance:Click to expand...

Ya lol I check that with the first sign of AF, I really hope you get that march baby!!! :dust:


----------



## sugarlove

Hi ladies, I got up late this morning and missed the test window:dohh:

I've had my 2 peak days already, so what should I do now?

It's my first month using it

Thanks
SL


----------



## Leilani

Because you've had your two peaks, it really doesn't matter what you do - maybe BD today and tomorrow, if you're up for it, then try and keep yourself busy during your tww!


----------



## discosnapper

Well my peak finally showed up 6 days late on CD 27 - I guess I was more stressed the week before last than I thought. Needless to say we made the best of it, so thanks Megg for your wise counsel!


----------



## Megg33k

Anytime, disco! :hugs:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies!

This is my first month using my CBFM. I've used OPKs up to this point and I've always pinpointed my ovulation around CD21.

I'm on CD15 and just got a peak! (as in egg and all!)

Now all through CD6 to yesterday it was low fertility. Is it normal for it to just skip high fertility days and just go from low to peak?

Also, I don't have any other symptoms that I usually associate with ovulation. No EWCM, no ovulation cramps, nothing. Is it possible that the CBFM is wrong? Or should I go by what it says?

I did use collected FMU today for the first time (usually I just pee directly on the stick). Would that have made a difference?

The slight crisis about all this? DH just left yesterday for a work trip and won't be back until Friday :dohh:. So if this is really my peak then we're probably missing it. We did BD on CD 11 and CD13 though.

Any help/clarification/answers will be greatly appreciated! I'm just so confused.


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> Any help/clarification/answers will be greatly appreciated! I'm just so confused.

How does the stick look like?
Is the pee end dark? https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14
You wouldn't have a spare opk to test?

I'd trust CBFM, but it's my first cycle as well so can't really advise.
Since you dtd on CD13, hope the spermies are still there:flower:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Quaver said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> Any help/clarification/answers will be greatly appreciated! I'm just so confused.
> 
> How does the stick look like?
> Is the pee end dark? https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14
> You wouldn't have a spare opk to test?
> 
> I'd trust CBFM, but it's my first cycle as well so can't really advise.
> Since you dtd on CD13, hope the spermies are still there:flower:Click to expand...

I didn't even look at the stick. I just toss them when the CBFM is done scanning it. I do happen to have an extra OPK in my purse. I may try it this afternoon to see if I get a positive.

If my ovulation has been around CD15 this whole time then no wonder we never got PG. :dohh: I've always that CD21 was ovulation. 

I'm just so confused.


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> If my ovulation has been around CD15 this whole time then no wonder we never got PG. :dohh: I've always that CD21 was ovulation.

I suppose you can't go visit your OH tonight or tomorrow night?

Is it just me that collect all my sticks with dates, CD and Low/High in Ziplock?:haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Quaver said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> If my ovulation has been around CD15 this whole time then no wonder we never got PG. :dohh: I've always that CD21 was ovulation.
> 
> *I suppose you can't go visit your OH tonight or tomorrow night?*
> 
> Is it just me that collect all my sticks with dates, CD and Low/High in Ziplock?:haha:Click to expand...


LOL....no. I'm currently in the USA and he's in Brussels! So I can't just run out and meet up with him for BDing. :haha:


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> LOL....no. I'm currently in the USA and he's in Brussels! So I can't just run out and meet up with him for BDing. :haha:

Then let's hope your OH's spermies are still there waiting for your egg:flower:
:dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Hi everyone! I hope I can join your thread. I bought a cbfm and used it for the first time last month. I went from low fertility to peak on CD 10 and 11 and AF came on CD 21. At the moment I'm on CD 12 with high fertility since CD 8. I really felt like I O'd this weekend but the monitor still shows high :nope:. I know that you're not supposed to read the sticks but I always see lines on them and for the past three days I haven't seen anything :shrug:. Anyone with any thoughts?

wave: Shorty! Glad to see you here!)


----------



## Omi

Have a look at this https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

It may not be very informative but it explains what the sticks look like etc

Ive used mine for 3 years!!

Good luck, Omi xxx


----------



## maxxiandniko

Omi said:


> Have a look at this https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14
> 
> It may not be very informative but it explains what the sticks look like etc
> 
> Ive used mine for 3 years!!
> 
> Good luck, Omi xxx

Thanks. My stick looked like the one showing the LH surge 3 days ago and since then there hasn't been any line (estrogen or LH). I'm thinking I will
not get an answer until I do or do not see :witch:. Ugh...I'm such limbo :growlmad:


----------



## Quaver

maxxiandniko said:


> since then there hasn't been any line (estrogen or LH).

That doesn't sound right. Have you peed on the stick properly?
Perhaps the sticks are faulty:nope:


----------



## Megg33k

Definitely sound like faulty sticks. Are you POAS or PIAC and dipping? Lots of people miss the wick when they POAS because the wick is so small and flimsy. Maybe try PIAC and dipping to see if you get a different result!


----------



## Shorty79

Hi everyone - hope we all had a good weekend!

Hi maxxiandnikko - nice to see you in here!! Sounds like you are having fun with your CBFM!! From what I have read on here you can sometimes have high fertility all month and not get a peak and still get PG - plus the monitor is just getting used to you! Try not to worry to much about it - just keep bding and see if you get pg or AF and then start afresh next time!

Well I am now CD10 and I got my first high today (first month using CBFM) - was so excited - I actually ran down the stairs so fast i stacked it on the last two and ended up on my ass on the carpet! My OH thought we had won the lotto!! He is going to put a crash mat there for when we get the Egg!! lol!!

-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: Shorty! That's so adorable! Definitely need some safeguarding there! We can't have you getting injured, now can we! :hugs: Congrats on your first High!!! And, yes... You can certainly get pregnant without ever seeing a Peak.


----------



## Shorty79

Thanks Megg!!

Yay! I gave the correct info this time!! he he!! Yes definitely going to try and avoid the injuries - i work at the local hospital and do not think they would be to amused with me taking up space on a ward rather than be at my desk!!

How is your 2WW going?

-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

No, hospitals prefer their staff working rather than healing! For sure!

Uhm... Other than being a day behind what FF says... its not bad. I know my chart looks like FF is right... but I had a fever for several days and I attempted to adjust the temps accordingly. So, they aren't entirely right. I'm not symptom spotting at all yet! Going to try hard to avoid it. I'm not expecting to be pregnant at the end of this cycle. I just want to have all my tests out of the way and prepared for the next go.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hello all!

Shorty - I remember the 1st peak I got. I ran into the bedroom waving the stick around all excited. Until OH pointed out that waving a stick I have peed on in the air is neither sexy nor hygenic!

I have a question that I am sure Megg will answer if no-one else knows. After the MC I reset the CBFM (as otherwise it would think I have 100+ day cycles). I have _finally_ got a BFN so am undecided as to whether I should use CBFM from now or not. If I imagine that today is CD1 I know it will ask me for test from cd6, but not sure what to expect re: ovulation etc? Its probably best if I don't use it, but I am having POAS withdrawl symptoms!


----------



## maxxiandniko

Quaver and Megg - Another reading of high fertility. I was POAS and the sticks are from the same pack I used for the last cycle when I got a peak. Something is not right for sure. I'll try PIAC and dipping but something tells me I've missed my peak. I
did BD around the time I anticipated O so we'll see. How frustrating!

Hi Shorty! I'm glad to hear your monitor is behaving! Thanks for the positivity too!


----------



## Megg33k

Fliss - I'm in 2 minds about it. But, I'm going to say... Go for it! Worst case scenario? You reset it after your first real AF for that cycle! :shrug: What's the harm?

maxxi - Its so bizarre that there's no lines on the sticks. Anxious to see the outcome after dipping! Hope you caught the egg anyway! :)


----------



## Quaver

Maxxi, strange that it is reading high when there's no line. It should read ! or something:wacko:


----------



## Shorty79

Megg - that is such a bugger that you got a fever! But WELL DONE you for not symptom spotting yet!! Yes I know how you feel, someitmes you just want it to be a new month so you can start afresh!! Keep smiling honey 

Lamburai - lmao!! That is exactly what my other half would have said!! I know this isn't the same thing but my cycles are ridiculously long/short heavy/light and when my monitor arirved this month i had been on for about 2 weeks + but i just set it to day 5 and started using it and got lows from CD6-9 then high yesterday and today so i am hopefuly it will just catch me up and if not then i will just start again next month! I would rather be doing something active so just do whatever you think is right for you!!

Maxxi - keeping everything xd you caught the egg anyway - naughty monitor! :winkwink:

So is everyone getting excited about the world cup!! 4 days and counting - i am soooo excited!! First game England v USA and this forum seems to be mainly UK and USA peeps so hoping not too much rivalry will be going on!! :haha:

-x-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

HI everyone, 
I just had a question? 
Is it safe/ok/unusual to check if there is a still CM or implantation spotting after ovulation with a Tampon ....? 

I read online somewhere awhile back, if you still have CM around 6-12 day post O. you might be pregnant, and if you have implantation spotting in that time frame you might be pregnant...So it goes on to say that a good way to check is buy inserting (and pull right out) a light tampon in the morning (on days 6-12) to increases the chances of seeing CM(quantity)and Implantation... 

So i tried it this cycle as i notice i was still having CM 5 dpo (it has decreased but definitely still around.) 
My results:
6 dpo CM
7 dpo CM w/ light pink 
8 dpo CM w/ brown and light pink tinge
9 dpo CM spotting gone 

Is this Implantation Spotting? :shrug:
( When wiping it was always clear, and had i not inserted a tampon i would had never seen the spotting) 

I am on CD 25, 9 dpo, i guess 2 days post Implant. Spot.if thats what it was (5 days post Impant. is suppose to be able to give a BFP if conception occurred)
Fxd 3 more days before i can test im going :wacko:

Thanks! :dust: BABY DUST :dust:


----------



## Shorty79

Ah Sunshyn I have absolutely no idea about that sort of stuff but i have also heard if you have CM after ovulation it can be a sign of pregnancy and also have read the same about implantation bleeding!!

I will be keeping everything crossed that this is your month and loads and loads of :dust: for you!!

-x-x-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

Thanks Shorty!
I hope so, Im going to do some research to keep me busy,
Im fight the urge to paos, lol i used all my HPTs so i might start in on my CBFM sticks just for fun..:dohh:


----------



## Quaver

*SunShyn2205* sounds very promising:happydance:


----------



## SunShyn2205

thanks quaver,
ya! Im starting to get nervous and anxious


----------



## Shorty79

Sunshyn - LMAO!! Yeah just pee on anything!!! It does sound hopeful!! I am praying for you!!

Ok i need advice and i may not been in the right forum but here goes.................I have been having reflexology done for about 6 months (had problem periods after the depo) and my reflexologists really seems to have pretty much got me back on track, i am still irregular (give or take a few days) but i was ridiculously irregular before(give or take a few weeks). Anyway now we are officially TTC i am wondering when i should go and see her. I have read that you shouldn't have it done when you are AF as it can make it heavier and i dont really like the idea of having it done after ovulation - just want my little egg to relax there and not have anyone messing with its "energy" levels!! So i am thinking i should go after AF and before ovulation and as this is my 2nd high day and not actually sure when i will ovulate (or if i will get a peak as it is 1st month using CBFM)i am thinking i should go today or tomorrow so she can stimulate all my energy levesl before ovulation and get me nice and relaxed etc but then let nature do its thing afterwards! Any ideas/advice........................

-x-x-x-


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty, 
Im not to familiar with that but that sounds like a good idea, after AF and Before O, but i would definitely tell the Dr. you are TTC just to make sure it wont affect ovulation negatively before you have it done...

Good Luck and I really wish it could be all of our MOnth, talk about a baby boom lol!
:dust:


----------



## Shorty79

Thanks Sunshyn! Yes she knows i am TTC but think i will make sure she is aware that this month i am defo trying and let her know whereabouts i am in my cycle! Yes i think after AF before O as well so i will go tomorrow as i may not get a peak this month so better be safe than sorry!

I do too - it would be great if we could all get our BFP's this month!! 

-x-x-x-


----------



## Leilani

Shorty79 said:


> Sunshyn - LMAO!! Yeah just pee on anything!!! It does sound hopeful!! I am praying for you!!
> 
> Ok i need advice and i may not been in the right forum but here goes.................I have been having reflexology done for about 6 months (had problem periods after the depo) and my reflexologists really seems to have pretty much got me back on track, i am still irregular (give or take a few days) but i was ridiculously irregular before(give or take a few weeks). Anyway now we are officially TTC i am wondering when i should go and see her. I have read that you shouldn't have it done when you are AF as it can make it heavier and i dont really like the idea of having it done after ovulation - just want my little egg to relax there and not have anyone messing with its "energy" levels!! So i am thinking i should go after AF and before ovulation and as this is my 2nd high day and not actually sure when i will ovulate (or if i will get a peak as it is 1st month using CBFM)i am thinking i should go today or tomorrow so she can stimulate all my energy levesl before ovulation and get me nice and relaxed etc but then let nature do its thing afterwards! Any ideas/advice........................
> 
> -x-x-x-

I would rimg and talk to the reflexologist and get their opinion as to when a good time would be. I'm sure they work with ladies TTC all the time.


----------



## SunShyn2205

I made a new tread, search: tampon test


----------



## maxxiandniko

OK here's my update. CD 14 still high and today there is a dark line close to the wick end of the stick. I did not PIAC like suggested since I didn't have a cup close by! I have no idea what's going on but I'll keep testing. I'm so grumpy today :growlmad: Thanks to everyone for listening :hugs:


----------



## Nvr2Late

maxxiandniko said:


> OK here's my update. CD 14 still high and today there is a dark line close to the wick end of the stick. I did not PIAC like suggested since I didn't have a cup close by! I have no idea what's going on but I'll keep testing. I'm so grumpy today :growlmad: Thanks to everyone for listening :hugs:

I would just keep testing but BD today and next couple of days, to be sure, until you get your peak and can confidently confirm. Hope this helps :flower:


----------



## Quaver

When I PIAC, I use mineral water bottles which I cut in half and use the bottom half. I throw it away when finished:winkwink:


----------



## Nvr2Late

Quaver said:


> When I PIAC, I use mineral water bottles which I cut in half and use the bottom half. I throw it away when finished:winkwink:

Erm, I probably shouldn't admit this... I use the cap of my leg-shaving cream (sterilized first, of course). It's the right size and depth and didn't cost a penny :)


----------



## Megg33k

maxxi - It sounds like its not getting wet enough... or not wet at all. The reason its showing High with no lines is because its see no estrogen line (which would indicate that estrogen is high) and that would mean that O should be near. So, pay no mind to the reading its giving you. As far as the wick goes... one said is coated in plastic. If that's the side your urine is hitting, it won't work. You really need to find some sort of vessel to pee in first and then dip it. I buy about 100 little 2oz cups for like $1. They work great!


----------



## Shorty79

I think Megg has nailed it again! (Megg you really are the oracle when it comes to TTC!!) I have got two pots that you use to fill up the iron with and i use one of those - i CANNOT poas without it - it would go everywhere!!!

Ok so i am CD11 today and had highs yesterday and today and had cramps on the left all day - really low by my hip bone - and when i went to the toilet this afternoon there was pink blood - not a lot and only when i wiped!! Am i having the shortest period in the history of mankind or is it ovulation bleeding!!? Answers on a postcard please! lol!! Surely my CBFM wouldn't read low for 4 days then high for 2 if my AF was coming?

-x-x-x-


----------



## maxxiandniko

Megg33k said:


> maxxi - It sounds like its not getting wet enough... or not wet at all. The reason its showing High with no lines is because its see no estrogen line (which would indicate that estrogen is high) and that would mean that O should be near. So, pay no mind to the reading its giving you. As far as the wick goes... one said is coated in plastic. If that's the side your urine is hitting, it won't work. You really need to find some sort of vessel to pee in first and then dip it. I buy about 100 little 2oz cups for like $1. They work great!


Do they explain that in the package insert?!?! :growlmad:Ugh, with all the technology we have these days you'd think I wouldn't be having problems. I wish it was tomorrow morning already. Thanks :flower:


----------



## SunShyn2205

maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> maxxi - It sounds like its not getting wet enough... or not wet at all. The reason its showing High with no lines is because its see no estrogen line (which would indicate that estrogen is high) and that would mean that O should be near. So, pay no mind to the reading its giving you. As far as the wick goes... one said is coated in plastic. If that's the side your urine is hitting, it won't work. You really need to find some sort of vessel to pee in first and then dip it. I buy about 100 little 2oz cups for like $1. They work great!
> 
> 
> Do they explain that in the package insert?!?! :growlmad:Ugh, with all the technology we have these days you'd think I wouldn't be having problems. I wish it was tomorrow morning already. Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

Ahh sorry ur having difficulties, yes there is info in the manuel, you can also watch a youtube video it might help...good luck!


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty79 said:


> I think Megg has nailed it again! (Megg you really are the oracle when it comes to TTC!!) I have got two pots that you use to fill up the iron with and i use one of those - i CANNOT poas without it - it would go everywhere!!!
> 
> Ok so i am CD11 today and had highs yesterday and today and had cramps on the left all day - really low by my hip bone - and when i went to the toilet this afternoon there was pink blood - not a lot and only when i wiped!! Am i having the shortest period in the history of mankind or is it ovulation bleeding!!? Answers on a postcard please! lol!! Surely my CBFM wouldn't read low for 4 days then high for 2 if my AF was coming?
> 
> -x-x-x-

shorty- I hope your body gearing up to O.fxd! I dont think its AF!

I also piac, I buy disposable mouth wash cup like 1$ at target!


----------



## Leilani

I use an old yoghurt pot - not the ones with a paper/plastic pull off lid, but one with a proper re-usable lid. Because urine is sterile, I just make sure I rinse it out thorougly after every use. It's also handy having the lid if for some bizzare reason I need to keep it til later - which I've done a couple of times when I've woken up busting, but it's before my testing window!


----------



## Megg33k

Shorty79 said:


> I think Megg has nailed it again! (Megg you really are the oracle when it comes to TTC!!) I have got two pots that you use to fill up the iron with and i use one of those - i CANNOT poas without it - it would go everywhere!!!
> 
> Ok so i am CD11 today and had highs yesterday and today and had cramps on the left all day - really low by my hip bone - and when i went to the toilet this afternoon there was pink blood - not a lot and only when i wiped!! Am i having the shortest period in the history of mankind or is it ovulation bleeding!!? Answers on a postcard please! lol!! Surely my CBFM wouldn't read low for 4 days then high for 2 if my AF was coming?
> 
> -x-x-x-

No, I would say O spotting, for sure! Jump your man. O spotting is a VERY fertile sign!!!



maxxiandniko said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> maxxi - It sounds like its not getting wet enough... or not wet at all. The reason its showing High with no lines is because its see no estrogen line (which would indicate that estrogen is high) and that would mean that O should be near. So, pay no mind to the reading its giving you. As far as the wick goes... one said is coated in plastic. If that's the side your urine is hitting, it won't work. You really need to find some sort of vessel to pee in first and then dip it. I buy about 100 little 2oz cups for like $1. They work great!
> 
> 
> *Do they explain that in the package insert?!?! *:growlmad:Ugh, with all the technology we have these days you'd think I wouldn't be having problems. I wish it was tomorrow morning already. Thanks :flower:Click to expand...

Uhm... no? I don't think they do at least! I only know because I scrutinize my sticks like no tomorrow! Well, oddly... I did back when I used it. I don't even have mine anymore! I'm a fraud being in here! :haha:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4686486626_5fc46bde6a_m.jpg

The pic is super blurry... and I'm feeling pretty silly that I still have CBFM sticks around (from Oct :shock:)... but I thought I'd take the pic anyway. You see how the top one has glare on it? That's the shiny side. The bottom one is non-shiny side out! Its very much like fabric. the other side is very much like plastic film.

You see the little round thing in the far right of this pic?

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4046/4685863389_dcf95ca1fd_m.jpg

When you can see that, you have the non-shiny side of the wick facing you. When you can't see that, you're looking at the shiny side. You should take a look at your sticks! You'll see! :)


----------



## Leilani

Back on poas/piap: When I dipped my stick in the pot, I would always wait and watch the liquid make its way across the viewing window before putting it in the monitor, just to make sure it was wet enough - even though I always watched the clock for 15 seconds and everytime I saw the moisture cross the window. Try doing this, so you know for sure your pee wet the end enough.


----------



## SunShyn2205

Good Advice Leilani! 
I try to do that every time sometimes I'm so half asleep I forget to check but thankfully I been lucky on those times.... My Problem is I go to bed around 2-3am and wake up around 6-8 to pee sometimes i get worried that its not long enough but the monitor has been working great.. 

Today Im 10dpo 3dpIB and I felt so drained all day, not sleepy but i had zero energy, i didnt even get dressed til 5pm I literally was a couch potato today.lol... I hope its a sign of pregnancy and not AF tyring to sneak in early..fxd

hope everyone is well, and lets keep the baby dust flying!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## SunShyn2205

SunShyn2205 said:


> HI everyone,
> I just had a question?
> Is it safe/ok/unusual to check if there is a still CM or implantation spotting after ovulation with a Tampon ....?
> 
> I read online somewhere awhile back, if you still have CM around 6-12 day post O. you might be pregnant, and if you have implantation spotting in that time frame you might be pregnant...So it goes on to say that a good way to check is buy inserting (and pull right out) a light tampon in the morning (on days 6-12) to increases the chances of seeing CM(quantity)and Implantation...
> 
> So i tried it this cycle as i notice i was still having CM 5 dpo (it has decreased but definitely still around.)
> My results:
> 6 dpo CM
> 7 dpo CM w/ light pink
> 8 dpo CM w/ brown and light pink tinge
> 9 dpo CM spotting gone
> 
> Is this Implantation Spotting? :shrug:
> ( When wiping it was always clear, and had i not inserted a tampon i would had never seen the spotting)
> 
> I am on CD 25, 9 dpo, i guess 2 days post Implant. Spot.if thats what it was (5 days post Impant. is suppose to be able to give a BFP if conception occurred)
> Fxd 3 more days before i can test im going :wacko:
> 
> Thanks! :dust: BABY DUST :dust:

UPDATE: MY DR. gave the Ok for this saying its safe and wont cause any harm in the 1 second per morning its left in on days 6dpo-12dpo (stopping if you notice IB or decrease in CM ).

search: Tampon test, for the read and let us know what you think!


----------



## Blah11

Hey guys, just a quick Q..

Do you get the same number of high days every cycle? My first cycle I got one high day and then peak, and I'm on my 2nd cycle and just got my first high this morning. Should I expect a peak tomorrow?


----------



## Raquel23

Blah11-- This is my first cycle using the monitor but from what I have heard, you don't always get the same amount of high days every cycle :)

Good luck!


----------



## Megg33k

Good to know, SunShyn! Will have a look! :)

Blah - Not always the same! Your guess is as good as ours!


----------



## SunShyn2205

blah I got 2 highs my first cycle(one before peak and one after)
this cycle I got tons of highs and I o'd at a different time.. Everyone, every cycle is different! Good luck!


----------



## Leilani

Blah - in seven cycles, no two cycles gave me the same number of highs!


----------



## Blah11

Oh dang :rofl: Wishful hoping on my part that I would O on day 20 :( nevermind!


----------



## Blah11

Oh and do you BD every 2nd night on highs? We'll try and BD everynight but if we're gonna have 10 days of highs :shock:...


----------



## sugarlove

what do the 2 lines mean on the tests? I've had my peak, but 1 line is quite dark, and the other is faint.

I'm on my last test stick out of 20, and already got my high. It's showing low now

Thanks
SL


----------



## Quaver

The pee end is LH, the other end is estrogen.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14


----------



## Shorty79

SL once you have had your peak you can stop poas every day as the monitor will automatically give you a peak the second day, then a high then go back to low so as soon as you get your first peak just feed it old sticks and then wait for AF or BFP - it just saves on sticks and time!

-x-x-


----------



## Shorty79

Update - CD12 today - had lows from CD6 until CD9 then highs from CD10-12 and yesterday and today i have had cramp like pains on my left side and spotting (but only when i wipe) and this morning my gums were bleeding!! Tres confusing!! I am sure its my own fault for starting my CBFM on about day 16 of my period but i had been on my period the entire 16 days and was just coming off so figured it would be ok!! he he! So have spent all day trying to decide if I am about to or am ovulating. or getting my AF or possibly PG!! oh dear oh dear oh dear!! :shrug:

-x-x-


----------



## maxxiandniko

Another update. I'm happy to say that today my monitor read peak! I will be BD'ing these next three nights so hopefully something will take. Thanks again to everyone for their advice (esp about the how to correctly POAS!) and for putting up with my anxiety. :flower:. We'll see how this goes...


----------



## SunShyn2205

Shorty79 said:


> Update - CD12 today - had lows from CD6 until CD9 then highs from CD10-12 and yesterday and today i have had cramp like pains on my left side and spotting (but only when i wipe) and this morning my gums were bleeding!! Tres confusing!! I am sure its my own fault for starting my CBFM on about day 16 of my period but i had been on my period the entire 16 days and was just coming off so figured it would be ok!! he he! So have spent all day trying to decide if I am about to or am ovulating. or getting my AF or possibly PG!! oh dear oh dear oh dear!! :shrug:
> 
> -x-x-

Woow, Im confused what day are you in on your cycle, if its cd12 it sounds like Ovulation!! but if you on cd 28 might be a bfp or the witch might be trying to sneak in!:dohh: fxd its not the witch coming in on her broom, im really rooting for you!



maxxiandniko said:


> Another update. I'm happy to say that today my monitor read peak! I will be BD'ing these next three nights so hopefully something will take. Thanks again to everyone for their advice (esp about the how to correctly POAS!) and for putting up with my anxiety. :flower:. We'll see how this goes...


YAy!!! Get to Bedding!! I definitely recommend Peeing in a Cup, dip the stick for 15 seconds, let the urine settle across the test and then put it in the monitor... Good Luck!


----------



## SunShyn2205

sugarlove said:


> what do the 2 lines mean on the tests? I've had my peak, but 1 line is quite dark, and the other is faint.
> 
> I'm on my last test stick out of 20, and already got my high. It's showing low now
> 
> Thanks
> SL

 If your seeing two lines i think ovulation might be around the corner, I would start bedding every other day just in case, How long are your cycles? fxd!

This cycle i had two lines and wasn't getting highs or peak until the estrogen dropped and LH began to rise! it took like 3 days (that i could see 2 lines) before i got a high then my peak.

good luck!:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Megg33k

Shorty - I'd take a pregnancy test, and if BFN, then assume is O until you have proof to the contrary!


----------



## SunShyn2205

I definitely agree with megg, than again i love to pee on everything anyway gonna buy some hpts today so i can stop wasting my CBFM test sticks, lol...

question: I wee'd on a CBFM test stick yesterday morning, and my estrogen line was light like a peak day, and i had the faintest LH line? should the estrogen be higher/darker by now?


----------



## Shorty79

Maxxi - so pleased you got your peak!!!! Hope you have been getting busy!!!

Well i did a PG test last night and got BFN and then wouldn't you know it the witch got me this morning!!! I know it's my own fault i should have been more patient and waited to start my CBFM but i had been on for 3 weeks so i figured that i was going to have a long period and started it anyway! So now should i reset it to CD1 tomorrow - will it totally conufse my little monitor? I can't believe that i was on for 3 weeks then off for a week and now am back on again! I want to cry - it is so frustrating!!! Feel really low today and want to cry and eat chocolate!! :cry: 

I am starting to wonder how i am ever going to get my BFP if i am on for 3 weeks then off for a week - am i ovulating whilst i am still on my period? Wow that could get really messy!!!

-x-x-x-


----------



## Shorty79

Sorry - another question! If i was due to come on AF why did my monitor show high for the last 4 days when i was obvisouly coming on!! Well now the witch has arrived i am going to get extremely drunk on Saturday night watching the world cup game!!!

-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

Shorty79 said:


> Maxxi - so pleased you got your peak!!!! Hope you have been getting busy!!!
> 
> Well i did a PG test last night and got BFN and then wouldn't you know it the witch got me this morning!!! I know it's my own fault i should have been more patient and waited to start my CBFM but i had been on for 3 weeks so i figured that i was going to have a long period and started it anyway! So now should i reset it to CD1 tomorrow - will it totally conufse my little monitor? I can't believe that i was on for 3 weeks then off for a week and now am back on again! I want to cry - it is so frustrating!!! Feel really low today and want to cry and eat chocolate!! :cry:
> 
> I am starting to wonder how i am ever going to get my BFP if i am on for 3 weeks then off for a week - am i ovulating whilst i am still on my period? Wow that could get really messy!!!
> 
> -x-x-x-

It definitely sounds like you might be! Didn't you say that you don't ALWAYS have so many days of bleeding though? That actually screams of a hormone imbalance! I would do a hard reset on the CBFM. You put in an old stick whilst the machine is off. Turn it on while holding the 'm' button in. Keep holding in the 'm'... It will show you a stick with an ! over it, but ignore that and just stay on the 'm' button. Eventually, you will see -- up where the cycle day usually shows. That's when you turn it off and take the stick out. You can then set it to the proper cycle day the next morning within the appropriate testing window.

I apologize if that was too confusing... It's 3:25am and I'm going from memory! LOL



Shorty79 said:


> Sorry - another question! If i was due to come on AF why did my monitor show high for the last 4 days when i was obvisouly coming on!! Well now the witch has arrived i am going to get extremely drunk on Saturday night watching the world cup game!!!
> 
> -x-x-

There's almost always a 2nd LH surge shortly before AF shows! :(


----------



## Shorty79

Megg you are fantastic -I will do a hard reset tonight and start CD2 tomorrow! I have ordered some agnus castus as i think you are right and my hormones are a bit all over the place and no i dont always have so many days of bleeding so hopefully this month will be better. My body is just messed up after the depo but is slowly getting there!! 

Cannot believe you are up at 3.30am. I am at work!!! 

-x-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

:rofl: I don't work! So, its not so bad! I only just got home at 3! :) I wish you luck with AC, but I'll be honest... sometimes it does more harm than good. Its serious stuff. I would maybe consider letting your body try and sort itself out for a little longer. Depo is a tough one to come off of... and I don't know if AC is the answer! Of course, feel free to do as you like. Its just my opinion, and I'm certainly no expert! LOL 

I like to say that I'm practicing to be a SAHM! :haha:


----------



## Shorty79

Megg - thanks. I have been off Depo for 2 and a half years and yes to be fair i had no period at all for 9 months when i first came off then when i did finally get them they could be anything from 14-100 days apart and now they are normally 3-6 weeks so yes i am definitey getting better! Thats interesting that you say that about AC - i have always heard good things about it! What have you heard then? I read about a Depo detox today which involves lots of water, saunas, 30 mins exercise, certain herbal teas etc so i might try that and just try and get all the toxins out of my body!

What is a SAHM?

-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

I've just seen people who wanted to "regulate" their cycles with AC, and it does work sometimes. And, when it works... Its amazing! But, others... I've seen it make things more erratic... I've seen it cause lots of spotting... luteal phase defects... late or no ovulation. It isn't weak stuff... Whatever it does, it does in spades. So, when its good, its great. But when its bad, its terrible. If you've gone from 14-100 days down to 3-6 weeks (21-42 days), I'd let it keep sorting itself out. I'm sure it feels like forever... but the very thought of regress rather than progress... its just scary. Granted, the negative things I read were quite some time ago and on another forum... but I've just been suspicious of trying it due to the bad experiences. Sadly, I don't know how rare some of those things might be. Obviously, do what you feel is best for you... but maybe look specifically for some of the bad experiences and see what you think.

SAHM = Stay at Home Mum! :)


----------



## Shorty79

LMAO at SAHM!! I am such a dummy sometimes!! Love it!!

God i hate it when you can read good reviews and bad reviews about something and then you just dont know what to do! Seeing as i have just started AF today i will leave it this month and just use CBFM and see what happens! It is frustrating and it feels like i am never going to get my BFP. I see so many people with regular cycles getting BFN every month and i think god - if its that hard for them its going to be 10 times harder for me!! Bloody depo injection should be banned!!! (rant over with!!!!)

-x-x-


----------



## Megg33k

Understandable, honey! I know! I feel very much like I'll never get one that will stick. I haven't even used birth control and still feel like its impossible! The frustration is way too much some months! Oddly, I'm so convinced that this month is a total loss (for no particular reason) that I'm not stressed at all. Its bizarre! But, I'm crampy tonight, and I'd really like to know why! :(


----------



## snl41296

here is what happen with me. I used the monitor 2 months got PG with my DD in 2006. This time I have been using my monitor forever just so I know when I ovulate, ( i was never on BCP) started TTC #2 3 months ago and nothing yet. I just started peeing on the sticks today and I am CD8 I thought that was soooo early. But we will start BD'ing on Monday. CD14. It's still low.
good luck girls it does work I guess just have to give it time.. I will also be using OPK's as well. afternoon and night 
:dust:


----------



## maxxiandniko

Shorty79 said:


> Maxxi - so pleased you got your peak!!!! Hope you have been getting busy!!!
> 
> Well i did a PG test last night and got BFN and then wouldn't you know it the witch got me this morning!!! I know it's my own fault i should have been more patient and waited to start my CBFM but i had been on for 3 weeks so i figured that i was going to have a long period and started it anyway! So now should i reset it to CD1 tomorrow - will it totally conufse my little monitor? I can't believe that i was on for 3 weeks then off for a week and now am back on again! I want to cry - it is so frustrating!!! Feel really low today and want to cry and eat chocolate!! :cry:
> 
> I am starting to wonder how i am ever going to get my BFP if i am on for 3 weeks then off for a week - am i ovulating whilst i am still on my period? Wow that could get really messy!!!
> 
> -x-x-x-


:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: So sorry about :witch:. I know how frustrated you feel. Next month :dust:. Thankfully this thread has alot of good advice and support.


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hey all. I agree with Megg on the agnus castus as I tried it and it all went very very strange for a cycle! I binned it after that. I agree that perhaps waiting another few months could help, and if you continue to have periods that lengthy, then see the dr.

I am cd20something after an ERPC and still no signs of ov.

Snoooooooooooze...


----------



## 678star-bex

hi, normally have a 27 day cycle and highs from CD 10. Last month was 29 days.

Got my first high 2day (CD 13). Does any1 know if u have an extra long cycle last month, does that mean u ov later in the next month?


----------



## Megg33k

Your previous month shouldn't effect the next month. If you ov late this month, you can expect to have a longer cycle this month... but next month shouldn't have anything to do with it necessarily.


----------



## snl41296

So I am on CD 13 and still low. My ovulation ranges so much arguh LOL sometimes it jumps right to the egg without warning. I am just going to BD still every other day/every 2 days.. my chart looks good as well, so time will tell. any advice will help :hugs: my chart is on the bottom of my siggy :flower:


----------



## Nvr2Late

CD15 for me, and still no peak. Odd for me... I'm usually regular, with peaks on CD14 and CD15. I can only assume my cycle will be 30 days this month (which happens sometimes), and I'll peak tomorrow. Let's hope so!

Good luck, ya'll!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Nvr2Late - FX'ed that you get your peak tomorrow, so annoying when things go out of whack when you are normally spot on. Go eggy!

SNL - Your chart looks good, I would def keep BDing until after you see that sustained temp rise just to make sure that you have all your bases covered. I was low until CD 15 last cycle, so I know how irritating the waiting game can be, ugh. Hope that you get a high or peak soon!

CD 11 for me and my first high of this cycle, the first high I got last cycle was CD 15 so it looks like things might be moved forward a bit! I am ignoring the crosshairs, def don't think I O'ed yet this cycle because of the temp drop today, plus I didn't have any EWCM which I ALWAYS get, PLUS it was only CD 8! I know that ov'ing at CD 8 isn't unheard of, but I just don't trust it. I'm going to start backing up with OPK's today, as last cycle I got a positive OPK within a week of the monitor moving to high. FX'ed I actually ov this time!


----------



## 678star-bex

Megg33k said:


> Your previous month shouldn't effect the next month. If you ov late this month, you can expect to have a longer cycle this month... but next month shouldn't have anything to do with it necessarily.

Thank u 4 clearing that up. i was stressed over the weekend coz of white lotion cm. think it might be something bad. i guess thats why i have had 'lows'.


----------



## SunShyn2205

After 2 Complete cycles Using the CBFM I got my BFP LAst Week!
Im impressed with how fast and accurate it was for me, 
it was definitely for the price! 
Good Luck & Baby Dust to Everyone!!


----------



## cloud9

hey everyone! when does the cbfm start asking for sticks? 

:hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

cloud9 said:


> hey everyone! when does the cbfm start asking for sticks?
> 
> :hugs:

CD 6 for like x10 days. But I don't give the machine any til at least CD 8 coz I know I ov between CD 12 - 15. Hope that helps.


----------



## 678star-bex

would just like to say that this month my body being weird. after all lows i got a high yesterday and peak this morning!!!! i usually get at least 4 highs so feel caught out.

Havent dtd once yet. motility issues so should we dtd tonight and leave it 2 days? Really wanted to try every 3 days this cycle but didn't start in time!


----------



## cloud9

678star-bex said:


> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! when does the cbfm start asking for sticks?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> CD 6 for like x10 days. But I don't give the machine any til at least CD 8 coz I know I ov between CD 12 - 15. Hope that helps.Click to expand...


:dohh: looks like mine isnt working then :growlmad: it hasnt asked for any yet and im cd14!!!


----------



## Quaver

cloud9 said:


> 678star-bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cloud9 said:
> 
> 
> hey everyone! when does the cbfm start asking for sticks?
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> CD 6 for like x10 days. But I don't give the machine any til at least CD 8 coz I know I ov between CD 12 - 15. Hope that helps.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :dohh: looks like mine isnt working then :growlmad: it hasnt asked for any yet and im cd14!!!Click to expand...

Is this your first cycle with CBFM? If it is, then did you get your CBFM second hand? In which case the previous owner may have had late ovulation. You should hard reset it.


----------



## cloud9

hey quaver no i bought it from new, i used it after mc and hard reset it before using it this time but it still hasnt asked for any sticks yet! luckily i had a clearblue ov prediction kit so ive been using them! i will hard reset it again next cycle i think its too late to do anything now....
ive been temping aswell - look at my chart its all over the place!!! no idea whats going on...........


----------



## snl41296

CD 14 and I just got HIGH woohoo so exciting I should ovulate the 19th


----------



## Megg33k

Cloud9 - Are you turning it on every day during the testing window? You have to set CD1 (or technically up to CD5) during the time range that you will be waking up every morning. Basically, if you set CD1 at 8am, then you must turn it on every day between 6am-10am. If you don't turn it on within 2 hours on either side of the time you set it, then it won't ask. So, if you set it at 5pm (which you shouldn't, unless you are generally not waking up for the day until then), you would have to turn it on between 3pm-7pm. A lot of people don't realize that until its too late.


----------



## cloud9

hi megg thanks yeh i have been switching it on every morning and on cd1 i hard reset it at 7am ive used it before and it was fine so i dont understand why its not asking for sticks now!!


----------



## Megg33k

You hard reset on CD1? Do you mean you set it to CD1 on CD1? Or an actual hard reset that left it with -- where the cycle day should display?

If set properly and brand new, that's very strange that it never asked for a stick! How bizarre! I'd be calling the company!


----------



## cloud9

i set it to cd1 on cd1 lol but i hadnt used it since last yr after the mc so i wanted to clear the data from then so hard reset it before i set it to cd1 on cd1.
i dont know why its not asking for sticks as it was fine when i used it from new the first time.
i have set it back to cd5 and will turn it on tomorrow to see if it asks for a stick to check its working if not i'll phone them up - i do hope its not broken! if its not then i'll start using it from next cycle :)


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you definitely seem to know what you're doing! I didn't mean to suggest that you didn't... just some newbies to it don't quite make it through the 200 page manual! :rofl: So, it never hurts to ask! I certainly hope its not broken! Good luck, sweetie! I hope you caught the eggy without it and you don't have a next cycle to worry about!


----------



## Nvr2Late

on CD 17 and still no peak :( 

This has never happened before.. the latest I've O'd is CD 16 (except for the month I took soy and didn't O at all). 

I'm wondering if the Vitex and Evening Primrose Oil have actually affected my cycle. I know they work well for others, but maybe they're not good for me... 

Fingers crossed I get my peak tomorrow. So frustrating!!!


----------



## Megg33k

I don't like Vitex because of these sorts of things! I'd consider dropping it! There are some success stories, but the horror stories are unfortunate! I hope you O soon, hun!


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg33k said:


> I don't like Vitex because of these sorts of things! I'd consider dropping it! There are some success stories, but the horror stories are unfortunate! I hope you O soon, hun!

Already dropped it! Hope it's not too late to O...


----------



## Megg33k

Good girl! I hope not too! I imagine you will still O, just might have to wait a bit longer! :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

Yeah sometimes things mess with your cycles. I took B vitimin complex and increased cycle to 30 days. I dropped it but actually do u think a 12 luteal phase is too short?


----------



## Megg33k

12 is fine, hun. Its anything under 10 that gets really dodgy!


----------



## Quaver

My fertility doctor said my luteal is on the short side and the temps are not high enough. I asked if it is ok to take vitamin B complex, but he wasn't keen. He said it's OK if I really want to, but don't take it so much. I asked 50mg OK?, and he said yes.

This doc probably doesn't believe in supplements (except folic acid)...


----------



## Blah11

Okay I'm getting P'd off :( I've had 9 bloody days of high! I'm CD26 :( Anyone had loads of highs like this then got their peak?


----------



## FamilyFaith

I got a peak & dtd!! don't know when to next dtd... think it also depends on how well we do in football:rofl:


----------



## FamilyFaith

Blah11 said:


> Okay I'm getting P'd off :( I've had 9 bloody days of high! I'm CD26 :( Anyone had loads of highs like this then got their peak?

Yes I had X6 highs once then peak. Good luck. :winkwink:


----------



## Quaver

I had 11 highs, and I gave up:haha:
Probably due to Soy or something.


----------



## sugarlove

Hi I'm on my 2nd cycle using this. I thought it asked for a test on day 6 every cycle, but it didn't ask me this morning.

Is this correct? 

Thanks
SL


----------



## cloud9

sugarlove said:


> Hi I'm on my 2nd cycle using this. I thought it asked for a test on day 6 every cycle, but it didn't ask me this morning.
> 
> Is this correct?
> 
> Thanks
> SL

it saves data from last 6 cycles (so it says in the instruction manual i have in front of me)
so it could be that you ovulated a little later last cycle and it might not start asking until day 10 or so...its trying to be efficient and save you money on the sticks!!! :happydance:
i think thats why mine didnt ask until now, my cycles were very long after mc but i thought i reset it..obv. didnt do it right!!


----------



## sugarlove

thanks I bought it brand new and just used it for the 1st time. I did ov late last month tho, so maybe that's why it's asking for tests later.

Thanks
SL


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> My fertility doctor said my luteal is on the short side and the temps are not high enough. I asked if it is ok to take* vitamin B complex*, but he wasn't keen. He said it's OK if I really want to, but don't take it so much. I asked 50mg OK?, and he said yes.
> 
> This doc probably doesn't believe in supplements (except folic acid)...

I had a doctor explicitly tell me to use Super B Complex! I was put on a regimen of Super B Complex, Vitamin D3, Selenium, Chromium, and Zinc to "keep my thyroid balanced" despite the fact that all of my thyroid tests came back completely normal. :shrug: He believes it can always function better, and that's the way to make it happen.



sugarlove said:


> thanks I bought it brand new and just used it for the 1st time. I did ov late last month tho, so maybe that's why it's asking for tests later.
> 
> Thanks
> SL

That's precisely why it hasn't asked yet! It means its working! :hugs;


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hey everyone! Happy Friday!!!!

I am very happy today... Finally got my peak! CD17 today (sorry, posted wrong yesterday when I said is was day 17). This is 3 days later than when I normally O. 

Last night, I was feeling bummed about my ovulation getting out of whack, so I took an OPK at around 8 pm and the line was dark. So, that told me peak was coming!! Hubby had been away for 3 days and returned late last night. Despite him (and me) being really tired, we managed to DTD -- I was very proud of us :) I really wanted to make sure spermies would be there waiting when eggy popped out :) will :sex: tonight and tomorrow too.

This experience highlighted to me that right around O time, it's a good idea to supplement the CBFM with some OPKs. It really helps tell you if you surge mid day (which many women do).

To all those O'ing right now: enjoy the weekend of :sex: !!! Let the games begin!! ;)


----------



## Megg33k

See! It was waiting for him to return! Good egg!!!!


----------



## snl41296

good luck NVR as for me i am on cd 15 and its still high. over the weekend I should get the peak. we did :sex: last night around 1am :winkwink: so we will do it again on father's day :thumbup:
good luck all. and tons of :dust:


----------



## Quaver

Megg33k said:


> I had a doctor explicitly tell me to use Super B Complex! I was put on a regimen of Super B Complex, Vitamin D3, Selenium, Chromium, and Zinc to "keep my thyroid balanced" despite the fact that all of my thyroid tests came back completely normal. :shrug: He believes it can always function better, and that's the way to make it happen.

I may have chosen the wrong doctor:dohh:

There's 3 fertility doctors at this clinic, and I noticed one prescribed Vitamin B and Fish oil to one woman. Maybe I should have gone to him:nope:

I do take Pregnacare Plus which has Omega 3 tablets, and Vit B complex (50mg):thumbup: Don't know if it's enough though:-(


----------



## Nvr2Late

Megg33k said:


> See! It was waiting for him to return! Good egg!!!!

he he! yep :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls hope you all doing well! Haven't been on for a while but could do with sone advice! We haven't been able to bd as much this cycle for various reasons, managed 3 of 6 highs( one of which was night before 1st pk) then 1st peak but nothing else. Do you think that we are still in with a shot this month? I know nobody can really say and it varies but last month I peaked, I got sore boobs first high after peak so presumed that was 1dpo ( I usually get sore boobs after ov) but not had them today..so confusing! Trying not too stress as I know that doesn't help!!


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I had a doctor explicitly tell me to use Super B Complex! I was put on a regimen of Super B Complex, Vitamin D3, Selenium, Chromium, and Zinc to "keep my thyroid balanced" despite the fact that all of my thyroid tests came back completely normal. :shrug: He believes it can always function better, and that's the way to make it happen.
> 
> I may have chosen the wrong doctor:dohh:
> 
> There's 3 fertility doctors at this clinic, and I noticed one prescribed Vitamin B and Fish oil to one woman. Maybe I should have gone to him:nope:
> 
> I do take Pregnacare Plus which has Omega 3 tablets, and Vit B complex (50mg):thumbup: Don't know if it's enough though:-(Click to expand...

Its impossible to know from one doc to the next if they're going to be for or against supplements. I'm on a literal handful of pills every day... and all directed by docs! So, who knows! It sounds like you might be set with the Omega 3 and Vit B Complex.



KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls hope you all doing well! Haven't been on for a while but could do with sone advice! We haven't been able to bd as much this cycle for various reasons, managed 3 of 6 highs( one of which was night before 1st pk) then 1st peak but nothing else. Do you think that we are still in with a shot this month? I know nobody can really say and it varies but last month I peaked, I got sore boobs first high after peak so presumed that was 1dpo ( I usually get sore boobs after ov) but not had them today..so confusing! Trying not too stress as I know that doesn't help!!

Definitely in with a great shot still! Don't worry too much! You have plenty of little soldiers up there ready to fertilize that egg! As far as not getting the normal 1dpo sore boobs... hard to say! Maybe they'll kick in tomorrow?


----------



## Soulshaken

I have been using the monitor for a few months actually at first we used it to avoid the ovulation days as it had only been a few months since we lost our little angel (in Jan) But last month I had two distinct ovulation days (which we didn't try) and this month THIS MORNING I got my egg! So tonight it's BD time and we will see what works! Pray and send baby dust our way because it's been 6 months and we are ready to try again, Good luck to you!! :hugs::dust:


----------



## SunShyn2205

SOULShaken, Good Luck I hope Its YOur Month!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks megg, I know I am a bit of a stress head but it's hard sometimes!! No sore boobs today which is odd as cbfm now back to low..will keep you posted!!


----------



## Megg33k

KittyCat82 said:


> Thanks megg, I know I am a bit of a stress head but it's hard sometimes!! No sore boobs today which is odd as cbfm now back to low..will keep you posted!!

CBFM stops reading the sticks after the 1st Peak. Once you get the 1st Peak, you will automatically get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then Low readings for the rest of the month. The fatal flaw there being that if your body gears up to ovulate and then doesn't quite make it but tries again in several days or a week... you will never know via the CBFM. Using more sticks after the 1st Peak is simply a waste of money. Just start re-using old sticks, or stop feeding it at all. Its because of this that I always suggest temping along with the CBFM. The most surprising result is how long it often takes some women to ovulate after their Peaks. I think I've seen up to 4 or 5 days from the 1st Peak... I know I've most definitely seen 3 days! I can't really stress how much it helps. Seeing that sustained thermal shift is so rewarding and so much less confusing! Of course, that's just my opinion though!

And, yes... It is hard sometimes! :hugs: You'll get through it though!


----------



## LadyofRohan

Hello ladies,

I've been keeping up with my CBFM religiously. I had a peak on CD15 and I'm currently on CD29.

Now, my cycles of late have been all over the place, but when they are 'normal' they are 35 days long. However, that was when CD21 was ovulation day.

Since it has been 2 weeks since my peak day should I be expecting AF anytime soon?

I'm really confused as to when to test. I didn't think that I ovulated so soon in the cycle! :wacko:


----------



## Quaver

LadyofRohan said:


> I've been keeping up with my CBFM religiously. I had a peak on CD15 and I'm currently on CD29.

One could ov up to 36 hrs after Peak, so you may have ov'd somewhere around CD17. You should wait 14 days before testing (like I could ever wait that long:haha:).

How do you feel?
Do you temp? Do you know exactly when you ov'd?

There's always the chance you didn't ov after the first peak, and there may have been another peak later on. Pity CBFM gives up after the first peak.
Good luck:flower:
:dust:


----------



## Leilani

Or you could be pregnant.

:test:


----------



## Soulshaken

My cycles are usually around 33 days and For the past two months using the monitor my peak days are definitely 4-5 days before an O day! 
Last month it was day 22 and this month it was day 21... not really sure what that means but I'm hoping everything is normal...


----------



## LadyofRohan

Quaver said:


> LadyofRohan said:
> 
> 
> I've been keeping up with my CBFM religiously. I had a peak on CD15 and I'm currently on CD29.
> 
> One could ov up to 36 hrs after Peak, so you may have ov'd somewhere around CD17. You should wait 14 days before testing (like I could ever wait that long:haha:).
> 
> How do you feel?
> Do you temp? Do you know exactly when you ov'd?
> 
> There's always the chance you didn't ov after the first peak, and there may have been another peak later on. Pity CBFM gives up after the first peak.
> Good luck:flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...

No, I gave up on temping long ago because I had a hard time getting up on weekends at 5:30am (which is when I wake up on weekdays) to take my temp. I'm not one of those people who can just fall back asleep after waking up.

I feel completely normal. No signs or symptoms whatsoever. I wasn't expecting pregnancy this cycle because DH was away on a work trip during the time that I hit the peak.


----------



## Cupcake1979

Hey ladies,

Thought i'd join you as this is the first month of me charting my cycle using my trusty CBFM.

First time I used it back on my March/April cycle I fell pregnant straight away although unfortunately the pregnancy was ectopic and I ended up loosing my right tube. I had my usual 28 day cycle - had no highs before I hit my peak on day 13.

I've now had my first af since my operation and am tracking it to see what has happened to my cycle in prep for trying once I've had another af - so July will be our first month ttc and I can't wait.

So far I'm on CD9 still with a low reading... I hope this cycle I get some warning of my Peak as I didn't that first time I did!!!

Anyways - just wanted to say hi and how much I love my little monitor - I'm hoping it brings me another + very soon like it did first time round. Obviously with only the one tube, it may take a little longer but every month is worth a shot as I don't know which side the egg is released from

Good luck to all TTC with their fab FM friend - baby dust to all x x x


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls hope you all doing well? I'm in the dreaded 2ww now and have question if anyone can help?? I got peak on cbfm last week but didn't get my usual sore boobs I get 1dpo. Think I'm about 5dpo now and nothing which is v unusual for me, and def not happened in last 7 months been charting, they are usually really quite sore by now. I have googled it (soo hard not to!) some say this was their 1st pg symptom and others annovulation. I don't feel anything else so leaning to the latter, but would cbfm give me pk if this is the case? Any suggestions much appreciated, although I know really it's just a case if waiting...:( x good luck to everyone else!


----------



## Megg33k

KittyCat - You can absolutely get a Peak without ovulating. The CBFM (just like OPK's) can't verify that you have ovulated! You said you chart, what are your temps saying? I would generally lean toward anovulatory if you ALWAYS get sore boobs at 1dpo. I get what they're saying about preggo symptoms... but you wouldn't be pregnant at 1dpo obviously. So, you should still have gotten the normal post-O symptoms, iykwim? Of course, its possible that you O'd and the sore boobs just didn't come this time... but it certainly wouldn't indicate a pregnancy this early... it couldn't... ya know? :hugs:


----------



## Cupcake1979

When I was pregnant from my april cycle - the lack of sore boobs was the first thing that stood out as being different for me, but I didn't think anything of it until I found out I was pregnant. I usually get them so painful straight after OV till af arrives. As I didn't get a positive test till I was 5 days late, I was starting to think that I hadn't ovulated - but sure enough I had and I was cooking a bean, allbeit in the wrong place! 

Thats the only symptom i had - no sore boobs and really sore/sensitive nipples.

Good luck, I'm hoping its your BFP!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks girls-50/50 again! Megg you seem to know so much about cbfm thank you for your advice it's much appreciated. Sorry when I said charting, I meant I have kept a record of all symptoms etc not temps-that totally confused me the month I tried that so bought cbfm instead! Cupcake thankyou! I guess it's so unusual for me that's why I was wondering what's going on. Like I said no other symptoms so not overly optimistic but time will tell! Will keep you posted and good luck to all x


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I hope you get a BFP at the end of the confusion! :hugs: Good luck, honey!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hi all!

Lady - Did you ever test, or did the witch arrive? Excited to hear back from you and FX'ed!

Cupcake - Welcome! Sorry to hear about your ectopic. :hugs: Good luck to you in July when you start TTC again, can't wait until you can post your BFP!

KittyCat - Unfortunately Megg is right, CBFM can give a peak even during an annovulatory cycle. :wacko: I am hoping that your lack of sore BB's is a good sign though, since it is different than any other cycle for you. Time will tell, I suppose!

Megg - How have you been, sweets?

As for me, CBFM still high this morning on CD 18. Estrogen line (I know, I know... I'm very naughty saving my sticks and looking at/comparing those lines...) is getting fainter and fainter everyday, so I am hoping for that elusive peak this cycle! Last cycle I didn't get a positive OPK until CD 21 so a later ov is fairly normal for me as cycles are usually around 34 days long. I'm getting impatient though! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

SweetPea - Not great, actually. Family issues. AF issues. Bad time right now. Its all in my journal if you ever want to be massively bored! LOL

Hoping you get your Peak soon! :hugs:


----------



## PonyGirl

Hi all :wave:

Gosh, it's been a long time since I posted here :) I've been plugging along, using my monitor for the last six months, no bfp yet :( However, this month, I noticed ewcm on cd 4! The earliest I had ever noticed it before was cd 7. My monitor also asked for a stick on cd 6 and I got a high! I've also never gotten a high that early (I think cd8 or 9 was the earliest). Could I possibly be getting ready to ovulate so early? I usually ovulate between day 12 and 14. I'm on cd 8 now (still a high) and have noticed that my cm is creamy. I'm confused. Any help would be soooo appreciated! Thanks :)

edited to add: on cd 6 the lines were equal in darkness on my sticks, lighter on cd 7, now on cd 8 the lh line is there, but much lighter. It's really like I've already ov'd. Maybe my body will try again later?


----------



## Babydreams321

Hi Megg long time no speak - just to say im always a lurker on your journal ( as well as this one as this is the one that got me started on my journey!! ) :0) , although have never posted :0) hope youre ok & hope your aunt is ok soon too.....lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Babydreams321 said:


> Hi Megg long time no speak - just to say im always a lurker on your journal ( as well as this one as this is the one that got me started on my journey!! ) :0) , although have never posted :0) hope youre ok & hope your aunt is ok soon too.....lots of hugs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aww! Thanks, hun! :hugs: You should post! :) I love stalkers!

There's an new update about my aunt that I just posted. Its even a sort of happy update! :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

Megg33k said:


> SweetPea - Not great, actually. Family issues. AF issues. Bad time right now. Its all in my journal if you ever want to be massively bored! LOL
> 
> Hoping you get your Peak soon! :hugs:

Aw, so sorry hun. I will go have a nosey, I love journal stalking. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

ooSweetPea said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> SweetPea - Not great, actually. Family issues. AF issues. Bad time right now. Its all in my journal if you ever want to be massively bored! LOL
> 
> Hoping you get your Peak soon! :hugs:
> 
> Aw, so sorry hun. I will go have a nosey, I love journal stalking. :hugs:Click to expand...

I didn't know you had a journal! On my way over to stalk now! :)


----------



## lovehearts

Hi all,

I hope you dont mind me popping in here. 

Last week i bought myself a persona (to use for ttc), which i read is very much like the CBFM.

So i was just wondering if anyone gets there O sign in the first month? This is my third cycle TTC after my MC in March. 
Also - what days are best to dtd? on your 2 peak days when you get the O symbol? or the 2 days following that?

thank you in advance 

:) x


----------



## jwelmel

Hi ladies...newbie to CBFM..after 7 months ttc am still wondering whether i actually ovulate.Hopefully planning to take soy this month if af decides to show up.However post bcp been having weird cycles..and dont know y..how does cbfm work if u have longer cycles./irregular..anyone ple????


----------



## Megg33k

lovehearts said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I hope you dont mind me popping in here.
> 
> Last week i bought myself a persona (to use for ttc), which i read is very much like the CBFM.
> 
> So i was just wondering if anyone gets there O sign in the first month? This is my third cycle TTC after my MC in March.
> Also - what days are best to dtd? on your 2 peak days when you get the O symbol? or the 2 days following that?
> 
> thank you in advance
> 
> :) x

Its a toss-up whether you'll get the O sign on the first cycle using it. Some do, and some don't. The days you get the Peak are probably best to DTD if I had to choose... but I'd say those days and maybe 2-3 days after... because some people don't ovulate for a few days still after the Peaks. 



jwelmel said:


> Hi ladies...newbie to CBFM..after 7 months ttc am still wondering whether i actually ovulate.Hopefully planning to take soy this month if af decides to show up.However post bcp been having weird cycles..and dont know y..how does cbfm work if u have longer cycles./irregular..anyone ple????

The CBFM can't tell you if you ovulate. It can give you a head's up for when to DTD to best catch the egg IF you ovulate. But, even getting a Peak on the CBFM doesn't come with the promise of ovulation. Nothing can show if you've actually ovulated other than charting or an U/S. I'm a Soy user, and we have a whole thread floating about in case you have any questions or anything. As far as how the CBFM works if you have longer cycles... The short answer is that it might not. It will only ask for sticks up to a certain day. So, if your cycle is often longer than 35-40 days, it really won't be of any help at all. For irregular cycles... Its kind of a guessing game. The point is for the CBFM to get to know your cycle and improve your chances more with each cycle. But, if they're not always the same, it won't really be doing you any more favors than normal OPK's. I wish I had more positive answers... but I'd rather you know the truth! :hugs: 

Soy thread: https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-buddies/179679-any-soy-ladies-out-there.html

I really do wish you both the very best! I hope your TTC journey is short and sweet!


----------



## lovehearts

Thanx megg. Your always so helpful :) x


----------



## Megg33k

Awww! You're welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Groovychick

I have just purchased my first CBFM and am currently waiting for it to be delivered (tomorrow hopefully)! I can't wait to start using it!


----------



## jwelmel

Wow...thanks megg...i was so confused there...big help!!!I guess have to go for CD3 and 21 tests then.I was just wondering does resetting the CBFM after the normal 30 days help...u know..lke if its a 60day cycle..after the normal 30 days..reset it for another cycle..which is hopefully the 2nd half of my loong cycle...:dohh:

Back to square one..im tired of temping...i dont seem to get it accurate orally..hope to get some answers...and just got the news that fertility testing is not covered by our insurance..WTH!!!:cry:


----------



## Megg33k

jwelmel said:


> Wow...thanks megg...i was so confused there...big help!!!I guess have to go for CD3 and 21 tests then.I was just wondering does resetting the CBFM after the normal 30 days help...u know..lke if its a 60day cycle..after the normal 30 days..reset it for another cycle..which is hopefully the 2nd half of my loong cycle...:dohh:
> 
> Back to square one..im tired of temping...i dont seem to get it accurate orally..hope to get some answers...and just got the news that fertility testing is not covered by our insurance..WTH!!!:cry:

I don't know how well it works to reset it for the 2nd half of the cycle. I mean, it seems just as logical to use OPKs. The sticks for the machine are SO expensive... it really seems silly. But, it might work. I've never tried!

Most insurance plans don't cover fertility testing or treatment! :hugs: I wish I could change it for you!


----------



## jwelmel

aww..thanks...we r trying to wrk something out..welll...i went thru almost 40 opks this month..no ovulation.Thank u for helping me out...:hugs:Gl to u:thumbup: 4 this month.


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, hun! :hugs: Hoping you don't have to worry about fertility testing and will have your lil bean instead!


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for all of us! :dust:


----------



## wantingagirl

Can I join? Had a couple of months off using the monitor and if AF comes fri shall be using it again


----------



## mummy_blues

I just reset my monitor after my D&C the "m" was blinking at 79 :cry: : cry: 
and i had no idea which CD i was at, so just tested with like 12 sticks and it gave me a peak. I did order the bulk from ebay, real cheap compared to what i would pay at the store, have 48 sticks left so i hope i dun need them next cycle!


----------



## wantingagirl

mummy_blues said:


> I just reset my monitor after my D&C the "m" was blinking at 79 :cry: : cry:
> and i had no idea which CD i was at, so just tested with like 12 sticks and it gave me a peak. I did order the bulk from ebay, real cheap compared to what i would pay at the store, have 48 sticks left so i hope i dun need them next cycle!

:hugs: so sorry hun, I hope you get yur BFP this cycle xxx


----------



## Groovychick

mummy_blues said:


> I just reset my monitor after my D&C the "m" was blinking at 79 :cry: : cry:
> and i had no idea which CD i was at, so just tested with like 12 sticks and it gave me a peak. I did order the bulk from ebay, real cheap compared to what i would pay at the store, have 48 sticks left so i hope i dun need them next cycle!


:hug:


----------



## mummy_blues

thanks girls, ready for the next round!! 
just a question though, this is my 2nd cycle using the cbfm. on my first cycle, i started testing cd 6 then got 2 lows, 7 highs and 1 peak at cd 15 and got pregnant. 
this cycle round, i reset it cause i had no idea which cd i was after the d&c. so i started testing again cd 6, it gave me like 6 low fertility and then suddenly jumped peak on CD 12 and i tested again CD 13 cause I was afraid I can't ovulate. CD 13 was another peak but i think it was going down cause the lh line was lighter than cd 12 and CD 14, it was back to 2 bars ( i tested again and no lh line visible). 
is this suppose to be normal? like without a high fertility and jumping off to peak? 
i could see that the estrogen line was getting lighter, but no high fertility registered. should i be concerned that sth is wrong with me after the dnc? 
i had ewcm and all the signs during my low fertility, so we bd-ed anyway although cbfm kept giving me lows. any ideas? here are my sticks from my current cycle. 

https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/1229/resizedsticks.jpg


----------



## Leilani

mummy_blues - sorry for your loss. 

There really is no such thing as "normal" when it comes to TTC!

The six cycles or so that I used my CBFM I had some cycles with lots of highs and two where I went straight to peak. I wouldn't be worried at the moment - you body will be getting back to normal, and I don't think anyone could say one way or another if this is because of the D&C. As you reset the monitor, it is still getting to know your shades of blue


----------



## Megg33k

mummy_blues - Based on those sticks... It really had NO warning before your Peak. I mean, if I were reading them, I also would have said "Low" on the days prior to the Peak... and that is DEFINITELY a Peak stick! So, you kind of just have to take it as it comes! Looks good though! Hoping you get a BFP again... a sticky one! :hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

I'm not looking forward to resetting my little white friend......means it'll have to learn about me all over again. Just hope af doesn't take too long to arrive after my mmc and d&c. xx


----------



## mummy_blues

Megg33k said:


> mummy_blues - Based on those sticks... It really had NO warning before your Peak. I mean, if I were reading them, I also would have said "Low" on the days prior to the Peak... and that is DEFINITELY a Peak stick! So, you kind of just have to take it as it comes! Looks good though! Hoping you get a BFP again... a sticky one! :hugs:

thanks megg, I just got my blood test results back after my post dnc check-up and the doctor did mention estrogen is still elevated from the pregnancy although hcg was gone completely, so could that be a reason why the cbfm did not detect an estrogen increase, because its still elevated and thus no reason to increase further? 
no idea what to think, but i hope its ok and my body is behaving itself and manages to keep a sticky bean safe. not sure if i should go ask for progesterone or anything.....



klcuk3 said:


> I'm not looking forward to resetting my little white friend......means it'll have to learn about me all over again. Just hope af doesn't take too long to arrive after my mmc and d&c. xx

I had to reset it because as i said, i have not idea which CD i was. if i did not reset it, it would have asked me to test later based on my previous cycle, I got a peak on CD15. and i would risk missing the peak, so i would rather test earlier on cd 6 than too late. 
which was fine because this cycle, i got a peak at CD 12, three days earlier than last cycle.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls-just a quick one, as I am at work but af got me again yesterday I had been feeling quite ill for a week or so and been having sort of dull ache and occasional stabbing pain low in stomach plus felt exhausted so was kind of thinking...oh well. I was gutted yesterday to be honest, spent all night in bed (period pains were quite bad) Its now been 6 months not using anything but I guess only 4 really ttc. I dont know why, but it has really got to me this month. I am half thinking of not using the cbfm and going back to just not being careful and trying not to think about it too much. I know however I will most probably be rushing to get my little sticks any day now!! Sorry for sounding so down. Hubby went to docs last week as he had a cyst last year so he went to see if that may be causing any problems. Dr said no but said he could send him for sperm analysis which he is doing today-was v surprised, he says the Dr didnt even ask how long we had been trying. Hubby says its because he only ever goes to the Dr once every few years so he is extra nice to him!! How is everyone else getting on? I do hope someone has a BFP this month!!!! X x


----------



## Megg33k

mummy_blues said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> mummy_blues - Based on those sticks... It really had NO warning before your Peak. I mean, if I were reading them, I also would have said "Low" on the days prior to the Peak... and that is DEFINITELY a Peak stick! So, you kind of just have to take it as it comes! Looks good though! Hoping you get a BFP again... a sticky one! :hugs:
> 
> thanks megg, I just got my blood test results back after my post dnc check-up and the doctor did mention estrogen is still elevated from the pregnancy although hcg was gone completely, so could that be a reason why the cbfm did not detect an estrogen increase, because its still elevated and thus no reason to increase further?
> no idea what to think, but i hope its ok and my body is behaving itself and manages to keep a sticky bean safe. not sure if i should go ask for progesterone or anything.....Click to expand...

Its hard to say if that's why or not, hun. Maybe though! The progesterone... I'd definitely see if you could have it checked at 7dpo. That would be one more thing you could easily rule out or in as a possible cause of MC. Of course, they can happen without any reason... but its better to find out if it IS progesterone related sooner rather than later since its such an easy fix! Good luck! :hugs:



KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls-just a quick one, as I am at work but af got me again yesterday I had been feeling quite ill for a week or so and been having sort of dull ache and occasional stabbing pain low in stomach plus felt exhausted so was kind of thinking...oh well. I was gutted yesterday to be honest, spent all night in bed (period pains were quite bad) Its now been 6 months not using anything but I guess only 4 really ttc. I dont know why, but it has really got to me this month. I am half thinking of not using the cbfm and going back to just not being careful and trying not to think about it too much. I know however I will most probably be rushing to get my little sticks any day now!! Sorry for sounding so down. Hubby went to docs last week as he had a cyst last year so he went to see if that may be causing any problems. Dr said no but said he could send him for sperm analysis which he is doing today-was v surprised, he says the Dr didnt even ask how long we had been trying. Hubby says its because he only ever goes to the Dr once every few years so he is extra nice to him!! How is everyone else getting on? I do hope someone has a BFP this month!!!! X x

As much as it gets harder as time goes on, it also gets easier. I know that doesn't make much sense... but its true. Like, it gets easier on a day-to-day basis... and I'm glad to have it easier day-to-day. The depression of how long its been only hits every once in a while. You'll get through it... and we'll be there to help! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie dough

Evening ladies.

I see other people are having problems with their CBFM too. 
Wondering if anyone can help?

Does anyone else chart their BBT too? I've just started my 3rd cycle doing both. 
I'm confused though. 1st cycle according to my temps I ov'd on the High after the 2 peaks. This month just gone though I ov'd the day before my 1st peak. 

Has anyone else experienced this?


----------



## Megg33k

It really depends on when your surge starts... Ovulating on the High AFTER the Peaks isn't so rare. Its more rare to ovulate on the High BEFORE the Peaks. I wish I had a good answer... but every cycle can be different! :( It just serves to make everything harder! :hugs:


----------



## Cookie dough

Megg33k said:


> It really depends on when your surge starts... Ovulating on the High AFTER the Peaks isn't so rare. Its more rare to ovulate on the High BEFORE the Peaks. I wish I had a good answer... but every cycle can be different! :( It just serves to make everything harder! :hugs:

Doesn't it just! :haha:


----------



## LadyofRohan

Another CBFM question!

Frustratingly, my cycle has gone wonky and I'm now on CD 43. I know on the instructions it says that it keeps time for cycles that are up to 42 days long and I'm now past that point :nope:. I turned it on this morning and it says day 43 on it. Will it keep counting until I press the 'm' button? Have I royally messed up my CBFM by having such a long cycle?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lady, it will keep counting even though you have passed 42 days. I think the highest it goes is 99 days? I would just press the M button when/if AF shows (hopefully not!) to start a new cycle. It 'remembers' more than one of your cycles, so unless this is your first cycle using it, it will pull data from other months to keep you on track and use next cycle as well.


----------



## LadyofRohan

ooSweetPea said:


> Lady, it will keep counting even though you have passed 42 days. I think the highest it goes is 99 days? I would just press the M button when/if AF shows (hopefully not!) to start a new cycle. It 'remembers' more than one of your cycles, so unless this is your first cycle using it, it will pull data from other months to keep you on track and use next cycle as well.


Unfortunately it is my first time using it. Does that mean it will be confused the rest of the time I use it? :shrug:

I got my first peak day on CD15 and I'm on CD43. I know I'm not PG because I've already tested and my cycle did this wonky thing last time as well. Something threw it off a couple of months ago (I have no idea what) and it hasn't regulated back to my normal 35 days yet. :nope:


----------



## Groovychick

Have you tried resetting it?


----------



## LadyofRohan

Groovychick said:


> Have you tried resetting it?


Sorry, I'm still a newbie at this: how do I reset it?

Would it be better for me to reset it then to just start it again when AF shows up?


----------



## ooSweetPea

Lady, if this has been the norm for you lately, then I wouldn't necessarily reset it. Just press M whenever AF arrives and continue on. If it was just a weird long cycle I would prob say to reset, but if your cycles have been strange a few times in a row I would just keep going without a hard reset. Especially since it caught your peak this cycle, it will remember that, and ask you to test accordingly.


----------



## LadyofRohan

Thanks for all the advice! I was a bit worried when I went past day 42! :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

No problem! Hope your cycle gets back on track soon hun!


----------



## surreysharon

I got my BFP today and i use the clearblue monitor. Think its brilliant. Its frustrating the 1st month as you can have about 6 high days before a peak but perserve. x


----------



## Gemie

Hi girls I was wondering if you cbfm experts could answer a few questions for me; I'm expecting my monitor to arrive from ebay tomorrow. It is second hand and I'm assuming it's not been reset, I wanted to ask is it easy to rest it? and can I reset it as soon as I get it or do I have to wait for first day of af (I know I have to wait to use it but I just mean reset the monitor ready)

I've been reading through this thread and have picked up some useful tips bit not come across answers to my questions.
Thanks guys xxx


----------



## Quaver

Gemie said:


> can I reset it as soon as I get it or do I have to wait for first day of af (I know I have to wait to use it but I just mean reset the monitor ready)

I'd reset it on CD5 (or anywhere between CD1-5), at the appropriate time (for FMU).
You need to open a stick for it, so better use it asap (CD6):thumbup:

Have a play with it before then:)
Hope you don't need to use it though.
:dust:


----------



## mummy_blues

Hi gemie, first you need to insert a stick in the slot while its off. make sure the stick is in place. 
then hold the M button down, do not release
while holding M down and stick in slot, switch the monitor on. 
and keep holding on the M until you see all the signs blinking, about 5 seconds. 
then release M, and remove stick. and press M again until you choose your CD 1-5. 
but make sure you only set the CD DURING the time you want to test everyday, within the 6 hour window. 
Here is the manual for you reference:
https://www.clearblue.com/uk/pdfs/clearblue-fertility-monitor-pdf.php


----------



## 086marian

Hey everyone,

this is my third cycle using the Clearblue fertility monitor (currently on CD 7 of cycle 3) I seem to have a regular 28 day cycle.

However my problem is that I haven't gotten a peak reading yet!! I wasn't worried the first month 'cause I realise it had to get to know my cycle but I got no peaks either in the second just a hell of alot of highs so I was a little worried. Has anyone else had this kind of experience with the fertility monitor??

I took my first test this morning for this cycle and I got a high reading.

My monitor is pre-owned but I have reset it and deleted the previous owners information so that isn't the problem. Could it be that I'm not ovulating??


----------



## ooSweetPea

Marian - Not getting a peak def does not mean that you aren't ovulating. Last month I didn't get a peak, but my chart doesn't show that I ovulated either. This month, I got a ton of highs but no peak, and my chart shows that I def did ovulate! The past two cycles were the only cycles that I have used my CBFM for so far, and I think it might take more than one cycle to learn you. Have you tried temping? That way you could put your mind at ease over whether you are ovulating or not.


----------



## Megg33k

086marian said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> this is my third cycle using the Clearblue fertility monitor (currently on CD 7 of cycle 3) I seem to have a regular 28 day cycle.
> 
> However my problem is that I haven't gotten a peak reading yet!! I wasn't worried the first month 'cause I realise it had to get to know my cycle but I got no peaks either in the second just a hell of alot of highs so I was a little worried. Has anyone else had this kind of experience with the fertility monitor??
> 
> I took my first test this morning for this cycle and I got a high reading.
> 
> My monitor is pre-owned but I have reset it and deleted the previous owners information so that isn't the problem. Could it be that I'm not ovulating??

If your LH surge happens in the afternoon and early evening, the machine could just be missing it. That's one of the flaws with the "test with FMU" system. However, it could just take it longer to get to know you. Most of the time its fair to assume that a regular cycle means you're ovulating... but that's not always true. So, its possible that you aren't, I suppose. Also, getting a Peak doesn't really mean that you definitely will ovulate... only that your body is gearing up to ovulate. I would suggest temping to clear up a lot of questions! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Well it's taken me the best part of 4 days but I've read this whole thread through first to last post and I've learnt soooo much. I have to give Megg credit.. wow girl you know your stuff!! Thanks for all the valuable info.
I can start next month with my new cbfm very knowledgeable :thumbup:
Than k you girlies!! xx

P.S no I don't have much else better to do, thats why I obsess over poas and ttc!! :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Wow @ reading it all! And, thanks! :hugs: I'm always around if you need anything! I don't have much to do either! LOL Good luck! I hope your journey is short and sweet!!!


----------



## Nataliexx

Ladies i need some help
I brought one of these today and i am wondering if i can use it when i get it i will be on CD6? Is that fine or do i have to be on CD1?


----------



## Megg33k

Nataliexx said:


> Ladies i need some help
> I brought one of these today and i am wondering if i can use it when i get it i will be on CD6? Is that fine or do i have to be on CD1?

You're only supposed to start using it between CD1-5, because those are the only options when setting it. You can hold the 'm' button down longer and change it to CD1, 2, 3, 4, or 5. But, since its just CD6, I think you could probably set it to CD5 and still be okay. 1 day surely isn't going to make much difference!


----------



## Groovychick

I agree. You could probably set it to CD6 and have no problem at all. Good luck!


----------



## Nataliexx

I was thinking the same thing... Thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## Leilani

Just make sure you set it at the right time of day, or you'll have to store your pee!


----------



## Nataliexx

Thanks... I will let you know how i get on =)


----------



## Gemie

Right... one of probably my first of many questions! does it HAVE to be fmu? like what if I used smu would it make much difference?
and if I set the monitor at like 9.15am say if I got up to use the toilet at 6am would that be too early or would it be okay to be out by 15 mins?
wow... I am such a novice! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Gemie said:


> Right... one of probably my first of many questions! does it HAVE to be fmu? like what if I used smu would it make much difference?
> and if I set the monitor at like 9.15am say if I got up to use the toilet at 6am would that be too early or would it be okay to be out by 15 mins?
> wow... I am such a novice! xx

Uhm... It says to use FMU. I don't know anyone who has deviated from that... so I can't comment on whether its okay. I imagine consistency is more important than anything (so always SMU rather than FMU), but I don't know that for sure. I believe it requires FMU so that there's no confusion with strength of your urine... FMU is most constant, iykwim?

The 15 min is fine... but you would have to save your urine for those 15 minutes so the machine would ask you to POAS. It will only ask in the +/- 3 hr window. As long as you're okay with saving it until you can turn the monitor on during the window, its fine! :)


----------



## Leilani

Gemie said:


> Right... one of probably my first of many questions! does it HAVE to be fmu? like what if I used smu would it make much difference?
> and if I set the monitor at like 9.15am say if I got up to use the toilet at 6am would that be too early or would it be okay to be out by 15 mins?
> wow... I am such a novice! xx

Yes it has to me first morning urine - unles you SMU happens without you drinking anything extra. I think setting your onitor to 8.30 works for most people, as they are up between 5.30 til 11.30 even on days with long lay-ins.

It will only ask for sticks during your window, any other time and you wom't be able to feed it. You can save your 6am urine to test in your window time-slot though.

And peeing i a pot is preferable to peeing directly on the stick.


----------



## Leilani

Also wanted to add, I used SMU this morning just to look at my estrogen line, I was expecting not to see a line because of the IVF drugs, but there it was pretty dark, however a bllod test this morning said my estrogen was 1726, which is way haigher than the regular surge should ever be. So I'm going to stick my neck out here and say FMU is definitely needed for an accurate estrogen reading.


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Also wanted to add, I used SMU this morning just to look at my estrogen line, I was expecting not to see a line because of the IVF drugs, but there it was pretty dark, however a bllod test this morning said my estrogen was 1726, which is way haigher than the regular surge should ever be. So I'm going to stick my neck out here and say FMU is definitely needed for an accurate estrogen reading.

I had no idea... Thanks for that!


----------



## Gemie

Thanks girls! I ask b/c I have MS and b/c of it I have a very weak bladder and use the toilet 2 or 3 times a night b./c it doesn't hold much so if I wake at 6 I wouldn't be able to hold it until the 15 mins passed but saving it is what I'd have to do!
I'll prob get a yoghurt pot with a lid like another poster said they did a few pages back :thumbup: so glad I read all of this thread it's great! x


----------



## CLH_X3

Iv used smu when using the CBFM before and it didnt make any difference for me.


----------



## lovehearts

Hi,I am on the first month using the persona which is simlar to the clearblue. I am on CD13 and I havnt had my o symbol yet but I have ewcm today,do u think I will get the o tomorrow? Or do u think maybe it hasn't picked it u?x


----------



## CLH_X3

lovehearts said:


> Hi,I am on the first month using the persona which is simlar to the clearblue. I am on CD13 and I havnt had my o symbol yet but I have ewcm today,do u think I will get the o tomorrow? Or do u think maybe it hasn't picked it u?x


Have you got any OPKS ... maybe you could double check with them ?


----------



## lovehearts

I dont have any OPKs :(


----------



## CLH_X3

lovehearts said:


> I dont have any OPKs :(

How long are your cycles, what CD are you on?

I sometimes get EWCM about a 5 days before O for just the one day .. so maybe its that if its to early for O?

I would also BD just incase :winkwink:


----------



## lovehearts

Im on CD13 of a 28/29 day cycle. so Hopefully it will show Ov tomorrow meaning i will O on CD15. I will bet :sex: just incase the monitor misses it. Thank you


----------



## Sparkly

FF seems to think that I ov'd the day before my first peak on my cbfm, I did think it was unusual to get a temp spike and a peak temp :shrug: Has this happened to anyone else? personally I feel I actually ov'd on my first peak day, as I felt it and that was the day I had my ewcm!

Tbh my chart is rubbish in general this cycle, but I did have a d&c at the beginning of it, so I think it's knocked me out of wack a bit!!


----------



## Leilani

Gemie said:


> Thanks girls! I ask b/c I have MS and b/c of it I have a very weak bladder and use the toilet 2 or 3 times a night b./c it doesn't hold much so if I wake at 6 I wouldn't be able to hold it until the 15 mins passed but saving it is what I'd have to do!
> I'll prob get a yoghurt pot with a lid like another poster said they did a few pages back :thumbup: so glad I read all of this thread it's great! x

Ha ha - I'm the yoghurt pot lady!

So I continued with my estrogen experiment this morning with FMU, and there was only a hint of an estrogen line, so I'm going to say any "concentrated" urine will work for the LH line - which is why OPKs work in the afternoon, but you really need FMU for an accurate estrogen line, and it's the estrogen increasing that gives you a high, therefore making the CBFM more useful than an OPK. Remember the CBFM works in a way that once it reaches the next step, it can't go backwards - so if you get a high with FMU then use SMU the next day, it'll still say high until you get a peak.

I will use SMU in a while and see what the Estrogen line looks like, I might even post some pics!


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls! I ask b/c I have MS and b/c of it I have a very weak bladder and use the toilet 2 or 3 times a night b./c it doesn't hold much so if I wake at 6 I wouldn't be able to hold it until the 15 mins passed but saving it is what I'd have to do!
> I'll prob get a yoghurt pot with a lid like another poster said they did a few pages back :thumbup: so glad I read all of this thread it's great! x
> 
> Ha ha - I'm the yoghurt pot lady!
> 
> So I continued with my estrogen experiment this morning with FMU, and there was only a hint of an estrogen line, so I'm going to say any "concentrated" urine will work for the LH line - which is why OPKs work in the afternoon, but you really need FMU for an accurate estrogen line, and it's the estrogen increasing that gives you a high, therefore making the CBFM more useful than an OPK. Remember the CBFM works in a way that once it reaches the next step, it can't go backwards - so if you get a high with FMU then use SMU the next day, it'll still say high until you get a peak.
> 
> I will use SMU in a while and see what the Estrogen line looks like, I might even post some pics!Click to expand...

Definitely post pics! That's fantastic! Thanks for doing the research on that! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

I have a question girls; So the witch got me today at about 11am, too late to set my cbfm, I've read in the instructions that I'm not set it until tomorrow and that it will be cd1 b/c I couldn't set it today at the time I want to use as my test time (about 9am) but b/c my period started earlyish in the day today do I still need to set my monitor as cd1 or can I set it to cd2 which is what I would be counting it as... Megg?? LOL xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Gemie said:


> I have a question girls; So the witch got me today at about 11am, too late to set my cbfm, I've read in the instructions that I'm not set it until tomorrow and that it will be cd1 b/c I couldn't set it today at the time I want to use as my test time (about 9am) but b/c my period started earlyish in the day today do I still need to set my monitor as cd1 or can I set it to cd2 which is what I would be counting it as... Megg?? LOL xxx

You're SUPPOSED to set it to CD1 tomorrow... I never would! I thought it was silly! It IS CD2... So, why would they think you should set it to CD1? I say set it to CD2!


----------



## Gemie

Thats exactly what I was hoping you'd say, Thank you! xx


----------



## Megg33k

You're welcome! lol


----------



## Peanut78

Hello ladies, can I join you all...? :flower:

I bought the CFBM while on holiday in the UK, brought it back without the box and now can't for the life of me find the instructions :dohh:

AF arrived this afternoon - should I starte testing today even if it's not FMU? Or should I wait till tomorrow morning...? :shrug:

Thanks!


----------



## Peanut78

Megg33k said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> I have a question girls; So the witch got me today at about 11am, too late to set my cbfm, I've read in the instructions that I'm not set it until tomorrow and that it will be cd1 b/c I couldn't set it today at the time I want to use as my test time (about 9am) but b/c my period started earlyish in the day today do I still need to set my monitor as cd1 or can I set it to cd2 which is what I would be counting it as... Megg?? LOL xxx
> 
> You're SUPPOSED to set it to CD1 tomorrow... I never would! I thought it was silly! It IS CD2... So, why would they think you should set it to CD1? I say set it to CD2!Click to expand...

Think I just got my answer! :blush:


----------



## Megg33k

Peanut78 said:


> Hello ladies, can I join you all...? :flower:
> 
> I bought the CFBM while on holiday in the UK, brought it back without the box and now can't for the life of me find the instructions :dohh:
> 
> AF arrived this afternoon - should I starte testing today even if it's not FMU? Or should I wait till tomorrow morning...? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!

It won't start asking you to test until CD6! So, definitely don't waste any sticks today! They're too expensive! LOL


----------



## Peanut78

Megg33k said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies, can I join you all...? :flower:
> 
> I bought the CFBM while on holiday in the UK, brought it back without the box and now can't for the life of me find the instructions :dohh:
> 
> AF arrived this afternoon - should I starte testing today even if it's not FMU? Or should I wait till tomorrow morning...? :shrug:
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> It won't start asking you to test until CD6! So, definitely don't waste any sticks today! They're too expensive! LOLClick to expand...

Yikes, now I am confused - found the instructions.... so as they say - you don't actually start testing before cd 6, but set the CBFM tomorrow morning...?

Megg - love you for ALWAYS answering questions :hugs::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Gemie

Yep if you came on today set it to day 2 then don't do a test until it asks you to :)


----------



## Megg33k

Precisely what Gemie said, Peanut! It will tell you when it wants a test. So, tomorrow, all you need to do is set it to CD2 during the time frame when you will normally be testing! :)


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hi all. I'm finally back to using the cbfm after my erpc in May. I am cd10 and still low. No surprises there. My ovaries are asleep until at least cd21 normally! Good luck to all for this month.


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed girls! :dust: to all.


----------



## lovehearts

Hiya, what days do u guys try and :sex: we did cd12,13 and 14 with 14 being my first peak (eggy symbol on my persona) but we haven't done it since the fist peak and now I'm cd16. Am I still in with a good chance? Xx


----------



## Megg33k

I did 7, 9, 12, 14, 15, 16... and that is with an expected O of CD16/17. 

I'd say you still have a great chance, lovehearts! :)


----------



## lovehearts

Thanx megg,I was worried as we didn't do the second peak day! Is the first one more important? Xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its hard to say unless you temp... but even if you didn't ov until 2-3 days after the first, sperm can easily live 3 days... sometimes up to 5! So, you'd be in with a chance regardless... and you probably ov'd sooner that 2-3 days after the first peak, iykwim? I'm sleepy, so I'm sorry if I'm not making any sense! LOL


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah I understand lol.I was very crampy Friday night/Saturday morning so I'm guessing I ov around then,had peak on Friday with a pos opk to back the monitor up. I guess it's just a case of crossing our fingers hey lol xx


----------



## Groovychick

Hi girls. I'd like to ask a question if I may. I have recently purchased a CBFM and am using it for the first time this cycle. Is it the case that it may not pick up any high's or peak's during first time use?


----------



## Gemie

I think it gives peaks sometimes not highs. I'm guessing b/c I'm only on cd4 of my first use. x


----------



## Vesta

Hi ladies. I've bought a clear blue fertility monitor on ebay. Just waiting for it to be sent now. Hope you don't mind me joining the thread!


----------



## Sparkly

Groovychick said:


> Hi girls. I'd like to ask a question if I may. I have recently purchased a CBFM and am using it for the first time this cycle. Is it the case that it may not pick up any high's or peak's during first time use?

I've never heard this hun, it certainly did pick up both for me, and resulted in a pregnancy.


----------



## Gemie

Sparkly said:


> Groovychick said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. I'd like to ask a question if I may. I have recently purchased a CBFM and am using it for the first time this cycle. Is it the case that it may not pick up any high's or peak's during first time use?
> 
> I've never heard this hun, it certainly did pick up both for me, and resulted in a pregnancy.Click to expand...

Good to hear!! x


----------



## Leilani

Sometimes it doesn't detect a peak, as every woman's hormone levels differ, nd so may not pick up on a sublte change of blue, indicating your surges. It worked fine for me straight away after a hard re-set (which you'll need to do if you have bought it second hand).

Search this thread for reset for full instructions, but I think they were mentioned only a few pages back.


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks girls. :flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

CD12 and still low. I've got at least another week before there is any ovary action. I'm so bored!


----------



## Groovychick

You'll get there sweetie! :hugs:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I know but I just find myself in a constant cycle of waiting! 3 weeks of waiting to ov, then the 2ww!


----------



## Groovychick

Waiting is frustrating! But we'll get there! :hugs:


----------



## lovehearts

I agree its so fruistrating waiting to ov and then ur in the 2ww before u know it. I am 3dpo,first month using the persona, got my O symbol on CD14 and 15,got a feeling this month will drag!


----------



## Megg33k

You can be bored with me! :hugs: My ovaries went on vacation and didn't fucking invite me! Maybe they're off partying with yours for another week!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls hope you doing well..I have a quick cbfm query and everyone on this thread seems to know so much about them! We are on cycle 4 now, last month I had 5 days high and this month looks like it may be the same-I thought they were supposed to reduce as the monitor gets to know you? We had hubby's SA results last week-all good! So which days would you all recommend bd'ing? ie every other high etc....thanks x


----------



## Groovychick

Megg33k said:


> You can be bored with me! :hugs: My ovaries went on vacation and didn't fucking invite me! Maybe they're off partying with yours for another week!

I think mine might have gone AWOL too! :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls hope you doing well..I have a quick cbfm query and everyone on this thread seems to know so much about them! We are on cycle 4 now, last month I had 5 days high and this month looks like it may be the same-I thought they were supposed to reduce as the monitor gets to know you? We had hubby's SA results last week-all good! So which days would you all recommend bd'ing? ie every other high etc....thanks x

Every other on Highs should be fine! I've come to learn that if you're in the mood on an "off" day, do it anyway... If you're not even remotely in the mood on an "on" day, skip it! Sticking to the schedule is by far the worst part sometimes!



Groovychick said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You can be bored with me! :hugs: My ovaries went on vacation and didn't fucking invite me! Maybe they're off partying with yours for another week!
> 
> I think mine might have gone AWOL too! :shrug:Click to expand...

Oh no! Where do you think they're all hanging out? :(


----------



## Sparkly

Megg33k said:


> Groovychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You can be bored with me! :hugs: My ovaries went on vacation and didn't fucking invite me! Maybe they're off partying with yours for another week!
> 
> I think mine might have gone AWOL too! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Where do you think they're all hanging out? :(Click to expand...

They've been to Spain with me, along with my lazy ovaries, and they've all being doing sweet FA!!!!!! Despite a peak reading on my cbfm, FF says no ov :wacko: We need to squeeze them ovaries till they pop out an egg :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

Sparkly said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Groovychick said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You can be bored with me! :hugs: My ovaries went on vacation and didn't fucking invite me! Maybe they're off partying with yours for another week!
> 
> I think mine might have gone AWOL too! :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh no! Where do you think they're all hanging out? :(Click to expand...
> 
> They've been to Spain with me, along with my lazy ovaries, and they've all being doing sweet FA!!!!!! Despite a peak reading on my cbfm, FF says no ov :wacko: We need to squeeze them ovaries till they pop out an egg :haha:Click to expand...

Ohhhh... You're poor chart! It really looks like you tried pretty hard to O right after the Peak! :( I hate our bodies sometimes! :hugs:


----------



## cloud9

:haha: me too! it's so annoying!!! .......cd42 !!! the eggs not coming is it !!! :(


----------



## Gemie

I have a question! :)

This my first month of using my cbfm as you know. I'm on cd6 today and according to last cycle I have 24 day cycles (not long come off my pill, so still establishing a cycle pattern)
Now as you can see my ticker says I'm in my fertile period but cbfm is on low :-/
Does this mean cbfm doesn't know me yet and isn't picking any activity up or is it right and I should totally disregard the 24 day cycle idea??

Any advice welcome! xx


----------



## Gemie

Okay I kinda got the answer to my question ^ by posting it in a thread.

Buuuut I have another lol
How do you cope with the cbfm if you need to stay a relatives or go on holiday (camping in fact!)
I 'm such a home bird so it's worrying me :(


----------



## ooSweetPea

Are you staying at a camp site or will there be a bathroom nearby? If so, I'd just pop the CBFM in my toiletry bag along with a few small disposable bathroom cups and there you go!

As for what to do if you get a high or peak while camping... try to be quiet? :haha:


----------



## Gemie

:haha: good idea! LOL
Thanks for the advice :) xx


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Hi Girls, i have just purchased a CBFM too, Unfortunately i have to wait for my next AF as just finished my last one. Is anyone using the CBFM that has PCOS???


----------



## sugarlove

I've cocked up my CBFM this month as I went away at short notice and forgot to take it with me. I haven't used it since then.

AF is due tomorrow, am I able to programme it again? If so how do I do it please?

Thanks


----------



## Tulip

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hi Girls, i have just purchased a CBFM too, Unfortunately i have to wait for my next AF as just finished my last one. Is anyone using the CBFM that has PCOS???

Hi honey, I'm sure I remember PCOS ladies on here having used it. You may get a long string of highs before you peak if I remember correctly x


----------



## Tulip

sugarlove said:


> I've cocked up my CBFM this month as I went away at short notice and forgot to take it with me. I haven't used it since then.
> 
> AF is due tomorrow, am I able to programme it again? If so how do I do it please?
> 
> Thanks

Did you POAS at all with it this month? If not, just set CD1 as usual and should be OK. If you did a partial cycle with it I'm not sure how it'll react... but if it were me I'd just set CD1 rather than doing a hard reset and having it learn my cycle all over again :roll:


----------



## Quaver

MrsBarrowman said:


> Hi Girls, i have just purchased a CBFM too, Unfortunately i have to wait for my next AF as just finished my last one. Is anyone using the CBFM that has PCOS???

Which CD are you? You can use it from CD5.

I have PCOS and this is my second cycle with CBFM. 
I heard you can get rows of highs before getting peak, because we naturally have high LH anyway.

Last cycle (my 1st), I got rows of highs because of high estrogen (took soy), not high LH (that line was faint). I gave up after the doctor prescribed drugs to induce AF before ov.

This cycle (my 1st Clomid cycle), I got my 1st high today (CD13):happydance:
Again with high estrogen, as LH line is still faint.


----------



## Leilani

Quaver - it is the estrogen, not the LH that gives you a high on the monitor. This is why the CB people don't recommend the Cbfm if you have PCOS, moreso for the number of highs you get, as you could end up using 20 sticks every cycle. They may want your money, but even CB know when enough's enough.

Good luck to you both.


----------



## Quaver

Leilani said:


> Quaver - it is the estrogen, not the LH that gives you a high on the monitor.

That makes sense, thanks.


----------



## A43

HI 
I am trying to chill and let the CBFM do the work...I am being a robot and doing what it tells me ha ha ha (no temp taking not cp checking etc etc), anyway first month of using it and on CD11 of a typical 30 day cycle normally ovulating around day 15/16/17 - when is it likely I would see a high - I would normally be starting to BD by now...
yr thoughts are very much appreciated 
thanks :thumbup:


----------



## Gemie

I'm now on cd 8 and still low on my monitor :( My cycles are short and I should be seeing highs now according to my ticker. :-/

I think I'll do opks as well just in case! x


----------



## stardust22

I am currently in the 2ww after using the monitor for the first time! I didnt know what to expect and have been really happy with how easy it is and the stress taken away from me (trying to interpret lines on tests etc)

Here is what I had:-
cd11 HIGH
cd12 HIGH
cd13 PEAK
cd14 PEAK
cd15 HIGH
cd16 LOW

Since my miscarriage in January I have been ov'ing around 19-21 and have used opk to check this and the first month I use the monitor I seem to have gone to ov'ing on 14/15?

I guess next week I will find out how good this monitor really is. i was lucky to get pregnant first time I tried last year and didnt use any kits, monitors or anything but since my loss I have struggled and its been 6 months. I am praying this monitor will help me, even if it means I can just turn the thing on and let it tell what to do!!!!


----------



## Lamburai1703

I think I'm having a repeat of my February cycle as I am cd15 and still f*#*ing LOW! (Although the Feb cycle of all lows and then Peak on cd19 and cd20 resulted in pregnancy so maybe I should stop whining and start shagging?!) 

Stupid bloody ovaries.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls I am on CD 11 and still low for me. I think this time again will just jump straight to PEAK I get that so much. then I panic b/c I :sex: on peak day then a day or two after.


----------



## snl41296

Lamburai1703 said:


> I think I'm having a repeat of my February cycle as I am cd15 and still f*#*ing LOW! (Although the Feb cycle of all lows and then Peak on cd19 and cd20 resulted in pregnancy so maybe I should stop whining and start shagging?!)
> 
> Stupid bloody ovaries.

 how did you bd for that cycle? did you do every other day or when you got your PEAK you :sex:


----------



## Lamburai1703

We bd'd cd15, 17, 18, 19 (twice - it was my birthday!) and that was it until about 6 days after. Went from low straight to peak on cd19, so we only bd'd first peak day. I don't think there is a science to it - we've done different things each month. Good luck!


----------



## MrsBarrowman

> Which CD are you? You can use it from CD5.
> 
> I have PCOS and this is my second cycle with CBFM.
> I heard you can get rows of highs before getting peak, because we naturally have high LH anyway.
> 
> Last cycle (my 1st), I got rows of highs because of high estrogen (took soy), not high LH (that line was faint). I gave up after the doctor prescribed drugs to induce AF before ov.
> 
> This cycle (my 1st Clomid cycle), I got my 1st high today (CD13):happydance:
> Again with high estrogen, as LH line is still faint.

I am currently on CD10, i shall get some Test Sticks and hopefully start tomoz, thanks for that Quaver. May i add u as a friend??


----------



## snl41296

Lamburai1703 said:


> We bd'd cd15, 17, 18, 19 (twice - it was my birthday!) and that was it until about 6 days after. Went from low straight to peak on cd19, so we only bd'd first peak day. I don't think there is a science to it - we've done different things each month. Good luck!

thanks I am on CD 12 and BD'ed yesterday. I will do every other day but my CBFM is still on low :nope: but my OPKs are getting a little darker. I am saying around the 21st I should Ovulate 22nd around there. So I will continue to BD until the 25th or so. hope it works for me as well this month


----------



## Groovychick

May I ask a question please? This is my first cycle using the CBFM, so I'd like to ask those of you who are more experienced . . . . I had my first high this morning (CD17). Should I try and BD during these periods or should I 'save up' for when I get my peaks?


----------



## Gemie

@groovychick... I'm under the impression cbfm users say to bd every other day on a high and every day on a peak.

This is also my first month using the cbfm I'm on cd9 and still on low... I was expecting to O on Monday or Tuesday, so I'm quite confused :-/


----------



## Groovychick

Thanks Gemie. :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Soooo what do you cbfm experts think of this...

CBFM still on low on cd9 when my cycles are usually 24 days. I should ov on Monday/Tuesday but shouldn't I be getting highs now??

First month using.
I'm worried my body isn't producing estrogen to give me the high reading :(


----------



## Leilani

If you are worried, just BD!

Whatever you do, don't hold back on the BDing - after 48 hours the sperm starts to die - so when BDing, to actually make a baby, the sperm needs to be no older than 2 days to maximise your chances.


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hun! Yeah... we're every other day folk anyway so no danger there :winkwink:


----------



## Lamburai1703

I agree with leilani! 

Ps nice to see you on here again. I'm off to read your journal. Hope that's ok!


----------



## Leilani

Lamburai1703 said:


> I agree with leilani!
> 
> Ps nice to see you on here again. I'm off to read your journal. Hope that's ok!

It doesn't make for fun reading, I'm afraid.


----------



## Lamburai1703

I've just read it Leilani. I'm sorry things aren't going your way but I agree with complaining about the clinic. You definietly should.

In other news, I _finally_ got my first high this morning on cd17! DH is working from 4pm to 1am tonight and tomorrow so I might try a lunchtime sex attack, in case I get a peak tomorrow (which is unlikely). I suspect he will tell me to bugger off as he will be tired and grumpy, but worth a try. Best get the good knickers out!


----------



## Quaver

I got Peak, I got Peak! (CD15):happydance:
Sorry it's my first time seeing the eggy, I'm so excited:blush:

I have PCOS, so wasn't holding my breath, but I got positive on IC OPKs last night, so was hopeful this morning:flower:

This is my 2nd month on CBFM, the 1st month I gave up after getting rows of highs as the doctor decided not to wait for ov and induced AF. I've reset the machine. This cycle is my first Clomid cycle.

The doctor did the scan on CD11, and said the egg will be released on CD14, so I guess it is running a bit late...


----------



## Groovychick

I've got my first peak today too! So, so excited! :happydance: Good luck girls! :thumbup:


----------



## Leilani

Yay for the Sunday Peaks - make the most of them ladies!!


----------



## Groovychick

I certainly will! :winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

thats awesome for first time peaks! :happydance::happydance: 
I got high today. Didnt think of that happening thought it was going to be long dragged out again but nope got my High bar today :happydance::happydance: 

here is too many :bfp: this cycle


----------



## Lamburai1703

Happy BDing Quaver and Groovychick!

My sex attack plan worked so I'm covered until Tuesday in principle. Hoping for a peak at the end of the week so fingers crossed.


----------



## klcuk3

Oooh I can't wait to get my little white friend back into action!!! Tho if I get pregnant before AF shows post mmc/d&c then I shan't moan! I'm thinking cycle might appear around 6-7weeks post d&c as only now getting neg hpt at 23 days post d&c.
Oh well.....we shall wait and see :) 

Happy bding for all you high/peak ladies xxxx


----------



## Gemie

I want my high/peak!!!!!!! :cry::cry::cry::hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## SammyJ

This is my first cycle using CBFM and today I got my first high!! Woo hoo!!

Only problem is DH and I had such a hectic weekend - there's no way he'll up for BDing this evening....oh well...there's always tomorrow.


----------



## truly_blessed

well my cbfm is behaving really strangely this cycle. Actually it's prob more like my body behaving strangley lol. It took until CD15 to get a high (usually get it around cd12) then peak arrived this am but it's showing almost a double line for the LH. I took a photo, then when I looked at it half an hour later, it had changed again. Very strange. I will try to put some pics up from my phone now.


----------



## truly_blessed

This may take some time! Anyway, in the meantime the double line was on the LH side originally but then half an hour later it had moved and was showing as a shadow on the fainter line over on the left hand side (eostrogene line?)


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls I'm back with another question, sorry! I'm on 7th day of high on cbfm now..was hoping to see that eggy this morning as I peaked this time last month. If it doesn't come tomorrow, think it could be another month of just highs. That would be 2 out of 4-does anyone know why this could be??! Thanks girls x


----------



## ChocChip

Hey Girlies! It's been far too long since I showed my face around here but things have been so hectic. 

My monitor proved useless on my first cycle of using it due to my body throwing it's toys out of the pram and having an 8 week cycle!! I hoped that it would be a one off so reset the monitor because I didn't want it to 'learn' 8 week cycles and I had a pretty normal cycle but didn't hit a high, just went straight to peak - I got soooo excited! To cut a long story short - I'm in the 2WW now 10 or 11 DPO and I was wondering if anyone knows what a test stick would/should look like in the 2WW? My monitor stopped asking for sticks after the first peak but I took one this morning (yes, I'm a POAS addict to no end!) and there's still two lines and they look similar to the lines that I had on CD 14 the day before I had a peak on CD15. Does this mean what I think it means or are my hormone's just out of whack??


----------



## Leilani

KittyCat82 said:


> Hi girls I'm back with another question, sorry! I'm on 7th day of high on cbfm now..was hoping to see that eggy this morning as I peaked this time last month. If it doesn't come tomorrow, think it could be another month of just highs. That would be 2 out of 4-does anyone know why this could be??! Thanks girls x

Hi Kitty - there are a couple of things - one of which could be you get your LH surge quite quickly (ie it rises and falls in a matter of hours), so you might want to back up your FMU tests with OPKs in the early afternoon. Or, like Megg, your urine just doesn't work very well on POASs, or, which is the least good, you might not be having a surge at all - have you ever had a +ve hpt?

I'm sure there can be other reasons too - perhaps one of the other ladies can help you.


----------



## Leilani

ChocChip said:


> My monitor stopped asking for sticks after the first peak but I took one this morning (yes, I'm a POAS addict to no end!) and there's still two lines and they look similar to the lines that I had on CD 14 the day before I had a peak on CD15. Does this mean what I think it means or are my hormone's just out of whack??

It could be a few things. Towards the end of your cycle it is quite common to have a mini LH surge, alternatively, you may not have OV'd after your peak, and your body has tried again, or it could mean you are pregnant!


----------



## snl41296

I got my PEAK today woohoo! CD 14 so exciting... I will :sex: today I did the 16th and I will again tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Quaver

snl41296 said:


> I got my PEAK today woohoo! CD 14 so exciting... I will :sex: today I did the 16th and I will again tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

Goody!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Groovychick

Fingers crossed for you girls! :flower:


----------



## Lamburai1703

Chochip - Why on earth are you peeing on a CBFM stick when you would make us all happy by peeing on a pregnancy test! At 10/11dpo with a sensitive test you'd get a result if it was a BFP. Now go buy one, pee and then tell us the result!


----------



## KittyCat82

Leilani said:


> KittyCat82 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls I'm back with another question, sorry! I'm on 7th day of high on cbfm now..was hoping to see that eggy this morning as I peaked this time last month. If it doesn't come tomorrow, think it could be another month of just highs. That would be 2 out of 4-does anyone know why this could be??! Thanks girls x
> 
> Hi Kitty - there are a couple of things - one of which could be you get your LH surge quite quickly (ie it rises and falls in a matter of hours), so you might want to back up your FMU tests with OPKs in the early afternoon. Or, like Megg, your urine just doesn't work very well on POASs, or, which is the least good, you might not be having a surge at all - have you ever had a +ve hpt?
> 
> I'm sure there can be other reasons too - perhaps one of the other ladies can help you.Click to expand...

Hi Leilani-I may take up your suggestion of OPK's to clarify. I think I ov because I get all the symptoms ie sore boobs etc. I'm pretty sure I did ov the last time I got all highs and my periods are v regular. To answer-I have had a +hpt but many years ago if you understand....would this make a difference? I am seeing my dr on wed so I'll go through this with him..ooo I'm worried now that I am not having a LH surge-I am getting quite bit ewcm tho? Sorry tmi. Thanks x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Kitty, can I assume you don't temp? That is really the best way to see if you ovulate so perhaps try that? Its not too hard once you get into the habit of it.


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Lamburai-no I dont temp-I did buy a digital themometer but was trying to limit to the cbfm as I find that stressful enough (i am a bit of a stress head unfortunately!) If no luck this cycle, I think I will start doing that though-it does seem hard work and I am worried I will mess it up!! x


----------



## Lamburai1703

You can't be any more stupid than me, and I manage! Althoug I now do it on the sly as DH was getting fed up with the beep of thermometer at 6am every morning so now I use a glass one that doesn't beep. It just becomes habit after a while and its useful to compare cycles etc. Just join FF and then even if you only temp from when CBFM goes to high, that should be fine. Good luck!


----------



## snl41296

will that cover everything for me? I did the 16th I am going to do it today which is PEAK and again tomorrow and the 22nd? will that cover enough?


----------



## KittyCat82

Oh just another one, if I get sore boobs every month-would this indicate that I sm ovulating?? I'm sure I have asked this before, sorry! X


----------



## Sarah27

I have just got a cbfm also! Not using it at the moment waiting to see if the witch is going to show or I'll get a bfp before I get chance to use it! Fingers crossed either way! The reviews on it are very good... so I just hope its as easy to use as an opk! That reminds me I must get some batteries! 
Happy peeing! xxxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

This is my first cycle using it.. i got my first high on Friday ( i was supposed to OV on Tuesday)... and i got high on saturday, sunday and today... so today was my 4th high x


----------



## Groovychick

I only got one high before my peak! I wasn't expecting it to change so quickly!


----------



## A43

Hi 
I am so much more chilled just usin the CBFM. I did temps last month but I stressed myself out!

CD14 and no high - so hoping I get a high tomoz...:winkwink:


----------



## Quaver

Groovychick said:


> I only got one high before my peak! I wasn't expecting it to change so quickly!

I got 2 highs before peak:flower:


----------



## tigger867

Hi ladies,
Im new to your thread, hope you dont mind me dropping in, this is my first month ttc, and i used the cbfm for the first time as well. I didnt get any peaks, but lots and lots of highs, which i understand can happen for the first month with the cbfm. I also used the cbopk the one that give you a smliely face when you ov, according to that, i ov on CD20. The cbfm did start giving me highs on CD17, so i guess i covered all angles, anyway, im now on CD36, 16DPO. I normally have a 33 - 34 day cycle, and nothing over, but i had 2 hpt and they both are negitive. Im not sure whats going on, the cbfm stopped asking for tests 4days agos, when i near enough used all test sticks in the box, and when it stopped my levels went back to low again.

What do you think is going on? and has any of this happened to anyone b4. im gonna do a another test in the morning with FMU.


----------



## Leilani

Twice I went from low to peak - yeah thanks for the warning!!! Because I study and compare my sticks to the nth degree, I was prepared for them though.


----------



## KittyCat82

Leilani said:


> Twice I went from low to peak - yeah thanks for the warning!!! Because I study and compare my sticks to the nth degree, I was prepared for them though.

Hi Leilani-no peak on cbfm again this morning-quite confused and worried I dont ovulate now! I did however notice that the stick didnt have any lines on it and it didnt even look like the pee (tmi) had soaked half way down? Do you think I am not doing it right? :nope:I follow the instructions...I dont normally check the sticks tho-just slot them in and read when done! x


----------



## Megg33k

KittyCat82 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> Twice I went from low to peak - yeah thanks for the warning!!! Because I study and compare my sticks to the nth degree, I was prepared for them though.
> 
> Hi Leilani-no peak on cbfm again this morning-quite confused and worried I dont ovulate now! I did however notice that the stick didnt have any lines on it and it didnt even look like the pee (tmi) had soaked half way down? Do you think I am not doing it right? :nope:I follow the instructions...I dont normally check the sticks tho-just slot them in and read when done! xClick to expand...

Do you PIAC and dip? Or do you POAS? Because, they're not the best ones to use in direct stream. One side of the wick is shiny and non-absorbent... So, its always best to dip them!


----------



## Leilani

^^^^^ What she said.

The one and only time i tried to actually POAS it ended in more pee on me than the stick. Did you see the pee go across the stick? That is one thing I always wait for before putting the stick in the monitor. PIAC is so much better, as if you dont see the pee move across the window, you can always re-dip it for a couple more seconds.

No lines is odd - perhaps you have faulty sticks?


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Megg-I poas-I didnt realise that one side didnt absorb-this might be what I am doing wrong as like I said, today the panel didnt even show up any line or look like it has absorbed anything at all! I am just gonna keep bding eod this month and from next month start dipping! Thanks for you help x


----------



## KittyCat82

Thanks Leilani, I just dont think it had absorbed enough-it didnt go down far enough to show any lines IYKWIM...or yes they could be faulty I suppose...I am def gonna start dipping from next month then! x


----------



## Megg33k

No problem! :hugs:

Its pretty hard to tell in the blurry pic... but you see how the top wick has a kind of glare on it and the bottom one no glare? The top one is shiny side up... the bottom is absorbent side up! Its bizarre that they did it that way! :dohh:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4034/4686486626_5fc46bde6a.jpg


----------



## KittyCat82

Its strange that they dont make it clearer on the packets too!! I never knew that until now and have been using them for 4 months!! I am so gald that you have told me!! thanks for the pic too-makes it clear what you mean x


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, they definitely don't post the info anywhere... not even in the manual! Its awful that they don't! :( You're the 2nd person in 2-3 months that didn't know and had this happen! It was such an odd choice for them to choose to make one side non-absorbent... I'd love to know that thinking that brought them to that decision!


----------



## Leilani

Megg I'm guessing that the wicks are made on a big long reel (like sticky tape, so needs a smooth side and an absorbant side, or they might fluff each other up - if that makes sense! But it really should be mentioned as a note to those who actually POtheS. Maybe they figure most people PIAC??


----------



## Megg33k

Leilani said:


> Megg I'm guessing that the wicks are made on a big long reel (like sticky tape, so needs a smooth side and an absorbant side, or they might fluff each other up - if that makes sense! But it really should be mentioned as a note to those who actually POtheS. Maybe they figure most people PIAC??

Ooh... Good thinking! I guess that's possible... but it seems like they could just use a wick more similar to the ones on normal OPKs/HPTs... Or, as you said, mention it... at the very least!


----------



## Leilani

Also the plasticy bit makes it a bit more sturdy - I've destroyed the wick on ICs by fiddling with them too much, or maybe my ICs were just really cheap (they were)!!


----------



## A43

I so want a high..cd15 and no high still - I expect it will go to straight to peak
but we havent dtd at all in a week.
We are going with the monitor - just to see - thats what its there for..also last month I was 3 days late for witch so thinking my cycle is out of sync at the moment....
it all about trusting the monitor isnt it....????


----------



## Leilani

A43 said:


> I so want a high..cd15 and no high still - I expect it will go to straight to peak
> but we havent dtd at all in a week.
> We are going with the monitor - just to see - thats what its there for..also last month I was 3 days late for witch so thinking my cycle is out of sync at the moment....
> it all about trusting the monitor isnt it....????

But you still have to BD no matter what the monitor says - need to get your partner's equipment working like a finely tuned machine, and clearing the pipes every other day, to make sure you get the best boys when you get your peak!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi Leilani-what would you recommend we do whilst its just showing highs? So far, we have just been dtd eod-we would normally bd both peaks but obviously Im not going to know when this is now! I am thinking it would be around today tho....x


----------



## lovehearts

Afternoon all - i read that thing about the sticks on here and i made sure i pee'd on the right side. I wouldnt have known about it if i hadnt of read it on here.... if feel the stick you can tell which side is shiny.

Well im coming to the end of my first month using my persona for TTC and im 10dpo and i got a :bfp: yesterday at 9dpo and this morning at 10dpo. Im not getting excited yet as af isnt due until the weekend. maybe i will believe it a bit more then....please send me sticky dust

Good luck ladies 

xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, lovehearts!!!! :hugs: Sticky dust to you by the bucket full!


----------



## lovehearts

Thank you megg :)


----------



## KittyCat82

Congratulations love hearts!!! How long were you trying? any tips for us still chasing our BFP's??! X


----------



## lovehearts

Been trying since Feb - i had an early MC in march so then i skipped a cycle and started again in may. So 3 cycles trying since MC. First month of using the persona :)

The only thing i did diff this month which i didnt do the last 2 months was i took cough medicine on the day before OV. It was recommened to me by a friend on here. Couldnt tell you it made a diff but was the only thing i changed (and using the persona)
we dtd on the first peak day but not the second and then the day after the second peak.

Good luck ladies.

xx


----------



## snl41296

lovehearts said:


> Been trying since Feb - i had an early MC in march so then i skipped a cycle and started again in may. So 3 cycles trying since MC. First month of using the persona :)
> 
> The only thing i did diff this month which i didnt do the last 2 months was i took cough medicine on the day before OV. It was recommened to me by a friend on here. Couldnt tell you it made a diff but was the only thing i changed (and using the persona)
> we dtd on the first peak day but not the second and then the day after the second peak.
> 
> Good luck ladies.
> 
> xx

good luck :winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

you think I have everything covered? the 16th DTD then 1:30am the 19th/20th shall I say. I had my peak yesterday morning and then again this morning. should I DTD tomorrow just to be safe?


----------



## lovehearts

Yeah i would do it tomorrow just to be sure but i would think you have it covered.


----------



## Kerrie-x

I have had 5 highs now, and dtd on 4 of those but i am confused now as to when i will get my peak, if i get it at all!! AF is due in 6 days!


----------



## Groovychick

:dust: for everyone! :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

lovehearts said:


> Yeah i would do it tomorrow just to be sure but i would think you have it covered.

Agreeing with lovehearts!



Kerrie-x said:


> I have had 5 highs now, and dtd on 4 of those but i am confused now as to when i will get my peak, if i get it at all!! AF is due in 6 days!

If you only started getting highs 4 days ago... Your AF might not be due so soon. You might be ovulating late this cycle!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks for that hun x


----------



## KittyCat82

Morning girls gotta be quick but I got my eggy this morning whoop! Shall def be dipping from now on! Only just about dtd last night as was feeling bit down with it all..glad we did now!! X


----------



## Leilani

KittyCat82 said:


> Morning girls gotta be quick but I got my eggy this morning whoop! Shall def be dipping from now on! Only just about dtd last night as was feeling bit down with it all..glad we did now!! X

Fantastic news Kittycat!


----------



## Quaver

Does anyone know the chances of getting pg if we didn't BD on either Peak?
We did BD the night before Peak though...:blush:


----------



## Kerrie-x

I'm just about to test now, after having 5 days high, im praying for peak... AF should be due on the 26th x


----------



## Leilani

Quaver said:


> Does anyone know the chances of getting pg if we didn't BD on either Peak?
> We did BD the night before Peak though...:blush:

If your man has tip-top sperm, you have a reasonable chance, as it can live up to 5 days (though 3 is probably more realisitic), and you may have OV'd on your first or second peak day - or even a day or two after, so you should be ok. Most people seem to OV on the day of their second peak - so that's only 2 days after your last BD, so that's fine, but if you OV's after that, the chances are less, but definitely still a chance.


----------



## Megg33k

Quaver - Your chart shows that you BD'd the night before O... So, you're perfectly fine! No worries! :hugs:

Kerrie - Hoping you got your Peak! FX'd!


----------



## Kerrie-x

On High again... its driving me mad!! xx


----------



## Megg33k

Well, it could have just missed your Peak. I mean, if you got a Peak this late, you would end up seriously overdue for AF. So, maybe you ovulated already!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Yes true.. I'm still working out the monitor as its my first cycle.. if i OV late though, it explains why it took 16 months to concieve DD x


----------



## Megg33k

This would be incredibly late... You really can't have a 5 day LP. Charting would probably serve you well! :)


----------



## Quaver

Thanks* Leilani* &* Megg33k*.
It's a pity we couldn't BD on the Peaks, we tried but he couldn't perform due to pressure:cry:

I think next time I'll just say it's still High:thumbup:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Megg33k said:


> This would be incredibly late... You really can't have a 5 day LP. Charting would probably serve you well! :)

I think it would, It just seems SO complicated x


----------



## Groovychick

How's it going girls?


----------



## Vesta

My monitor finally arrived today! I'm so excited. Shame I have to wait for AF before I can start using it.


----------



## A43

Hi girls. You are lucky to be getting highs - I am still on low and would normally ov around day 17 according to past test with OPK's (tomorrow is cycle day 17)..first month on cbfm for me and have a feeling i am either oving late or not at all or I will get a peak and no highs in next couple of days..
i havent had much ewcm ..no mittelschmerz. having said that last month was horrendous and all the bfp symtoms too but ended up being 3 days late..
confusing!


----------



## Megg33k

Kerrie-x said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> This would be incredibly late... You really can't have a 5 day LP. Charting would probably serve you well! :)
> 
> I think it would, It just seems SO complicated xClick to expand...

Its not! Its SIMPLE! Just get a digital thermometer that reads to 2 decimal places (ie 97.34 vs 97.3), open a free fertility friend account, start taking your temp very first thing in the morning when you wake up. Keep the thermometer within arm's reach of the bed, don't get up, drink, or smoke first, and try to do it around the same time each day. Tah-dah! Charting! :) Plus, fertility friend has a really good charting tutorial (or so I hear) that's available for free!



Groovychick said:


> How's it going girls?

Not bad, lovely! How are you? xxx



Vesta said:


> My monitor finally arrived today! I'm so excited. Shame I have to wait for AF before I can start using it.

Yeah, that's always sad when you get a new toy and can't even use it yet! Of course, I'd like it if you never got to because you got a BFP instead of AF! :winkwink:



A43 said:


> Hi girls. You are lucky to be getting highs - I am still on low and would normally ov around day 17 according to past test with OPK's (tomorrow is cycle day 17)..first month on cbfm for me and have a feeling i am either oving late or not at all or I will get a peak and no highs in next couple of days..
> i havent had much ewcm ..no mittelschmerz. having said that last month was horrendous and all the bfp symtoms too but ended up being 3 days late..
> confusing!

Oh... That sucks! :hugs: Why must our bodies do this sort of thing to us? :(


----------



## Kerrie-x

Megg33k said:


> Well, it could have just missed your Peak. I mean, if you got a Peak this late, you would end up seriously overdue for AF. So, maybe you ovulated already!

So... IF the monitor missed my peak, why is it still giving me highs?

I am just about to test x


----------



## vikkikate

A43 said:


> Hi girls. You are lucky to be getting highs - I am still on low and would normally ov around day 17 according to past test with OPK's (tomorrow is cycle day 17)..first month on cbfm for me and have a feeling i am either oving late or not at all or I will get a peak and no highs in next couple of days..
> i havent had much ewcm ..no mittelschmerz. having said that last month was horrendous and all the bfp symtoms too but ended up being 3 days late..
> confusing!

Hi, 

It's interesting to hear other girls experiences with the cbfm. 

I've just had my first month of using it and all I got were lows - obviously feeling a little concerned about that! Have used opk's on previous months and they all seemed to work fine. 

Now going to have a month of trying not to think about ttc (hmmmm, not sure that's really going to happen!!) as going on holiday and not sure about using the cbfm in a completely different timezone!

Anyway, A43, fingers crossed for your highs/peaks and good luck ttc everyone xx :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Kerrie-x said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Well, it could have just missed your Peak. I mean, if you got a Peak this late, you would end up seriously overdue for AF. So, maybe you ovulated already!
> 
> So... IF the monitor missed my peak, why is it still giving me highs?
> 
> I am just about to test xClick to expand...

Its still looking for your Peak... and it won't go back to low until its absolutely sure. I don't know how many sticks its asked for so far, but it will always ask for precisely 10 or 20... no more, no less. If it doesn't catch your Peak, it will generally just give you all Highs after the 1st one until it stops asking for sticks and then will go back to Low the first day it doesn't ask anymore.


----------



## Kerrie-x

I am on CD24 of (usually) 28-30.. It has asked for 16 sticks so far, and again today got a High. Its quite confusing but i am sure within time i will get used to it, x


----------



## Megg33k

Kerrie-x said:


> I am on CD24 of (usually) 28-30.. It has asked for 16 sticks so far, and again today got a High. Its quite confusing but i am sure within time i will get used to it, x

It'll ask you for 4 more if no AF by then. Then, it will automatically go to Low. It almost definitely had to have missed it. But, it will likely improve in coming months! For the record, I hope you don't have anymore cycles and just get your BFP instead! :hugs:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Megg33k said:


> Kerrie-x said:
> 
> 
> I am on CD24 of (usually) 28-30.. It has asked for 16 sticks so far, and again today got a High. Its quite confusing but i am sure within time i will get used to it, x
> 
> It'll ask you for 4 more if no AF by then. Then, it will automatically go to Low. It almost definitely had to have missed it. But, it will likely improve in coming months! For the record, I hope you don't have anymore cycles and just get your BFP instead! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thankyou hun, and thanks for your help :hugs: xx


----------



## Gemie

Just popping in for some advice. 
I got a high again today on my cbfm I was expecting a peak, I've just done an opk and got a positive. Why wouldn't the cbfm show a peak today? (first month using btw) x


----------



## Quaver

Gemie said:


> Just popping in for some advice.
> I got a high again today on my cbfm I was expecting a peak, I've just done an opk and got a positive. Why wouldn't the cbfm show a peak today? (first month using btw) x

Perhaps your LH surged after you POAS on CBFM?
I got positive on IC OPK the night before CBFM Peak:flower:


----------



## Gemie

Quaver said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for some advice.
> I got a high again today on my cbfm I was expecting a peak, I've just done an opk and got a positive. Why wouldn't the cbfm show a peak today? (first month using btw) x
> 
> Perhaps your LH surged after you POAS on CBFM?
> I got positive on IC OPK the night before CBFM Peak:flower:Click to expand...

Ahhh that would explain it. Of course! 

Looks like more bding tomorrow night too!


----------



## Megg33k

Gemie said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> Just popping in for some advice.
> I got a high again today on my cbfm I was expecting a peak, I've just done an opk and got a positive. Why wouldn't the cbfm show a peak today? (first month using btw) x
> 
> Perhaps your LH surged after you POAS on CBFM?
> I got positive on IC OPK the night before CBFM Peak:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahhh that would explain it. Of course!
> 
> Looks like more bding tomorrow night too!Click to expand...

Either that, or it just hasn't worked out that it was your surge yet. It could give you the Peak tomorrow... or it might not sort it out until next cycle (if there is a next cycle). It wants to get to know you, and doesn't want to give you a Peak until its sure. It doesn't get a 2nd chance if it screws that up. After the 1st Peak, it goes into auto-pilot and gives you another Peak, a High, and then a Low. It doesn't even read the sticks anymore. So, if it tells you too soon, you could totally miss your chance... hence why it sometimes misses it the first month. It would rather you think you had High fertility for longer than you do than to think you reached your Peak fertility and could stop trying to catch the egg if you haven't for sure Peaked yet, iykwim?


----------



## ooSweetPea

I have to agree with Megg on that... the first two cycles I didn't get a peak reading and thought I would for sure last time, as I had blatantly positive OPK's and what looked to me like a peak CBFM stick, but it stayed high. The first cycle was annovulatory for me, which explains the no peak, and the second cycle I have a feeling it was really getting a feel for what my peaks looked like, and I'm thinking I should def get one this time around. FX'ed for that! 

CD 9 this morning, so monitor asked me for a stick. Usually I get some lows before it switches to high, but it gave me a high reading this morning?! I'm very hopeful that that means that I will maybe O a little bit earlier this cycle? That would be amazing! Will keep everyone updated through my 3rd cycle with the monitor on here.


----------



## Kerrie-x

Quick question, IF you're pregnant would the monitor keep giving you highs or would it not make the difference? For the past week i have had quite a few symptoms so just wondering x


----------



## ooSweetPea

There are many reasons for the monitor to keep giving you highs... although I'm not sure pregnancy is one of them as what makes the monitor read 'high' is when estrogen levels increase, and progesterone is the more prevalent hormone after O and during early pg. I would think that if you were pg, it would actually be giving a peak reading, or that the LH line on the stick would be staying dark?

If you are wondering, I would just :test: !!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Also, the monitor will keep giving you highs *no matter what* until you either get a peak, or until you reach the 20th stick. So technically, your sticks could be back to 'low' if you've already ov'ed, but since the monitor never detected a peak, it's still giving that programmed 'high' reading... make sense?


----------



## Kerrie-x

Thanks hun, that made perfect sense. I am going to wait until AF is due/late before i test, xx


----------



## Megg33k

Kerrie-x said:


> Quick question, IF you're pregnant would the monitor keep giving you highs or would it not make the difference? For the past week i have had quite a few symptoms so just wondering x

I believe the stick would go to Peak if you were pregnant, tbh. Well... if you were pregnant enough for it to be registering on the CBFM stick, if that makes sense!


----------



## ooSweetPea

ooSweetPea said:


> I would think that if you were pg, it would actually be giving a peak reading, or that the LH line on the stick would be staying dark?

Agreed Megg, my thoughts exactly.


----------



## Gemie

Thanks for the advice girls... you're great! :thumbup:


----------



## A43

I finally got a high day 19 after 18 days of low....whhhooohooo! I am really really pleased cos we bd last night as I had no idea what was going on and now I know I havent missed the right time!
I was beginning to think I wasnt going to ovulate this month but as its the first time using the monitor I wasnt sure if the monitor was just "getting to know me" as people say on here.

Happy bding to you all this weekend!
:kiss:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All! I've been lurking for a little while, :flower: I thought I'd join in. This is my first forum ever... Sorry while I try to catch the hang of this. just bought my CBFM, I'm on day four and wanted some people to chat about this with...driving my OH crazy!! I'm just waiting for day six so I can start... Thanks for letting me join!


----------



## Leilani

Welcome Jenni - hope you stay is short and sweet!


----------



## Gemie

Hey ladies,

I've read Megg say that the cbfm doesn't read the sticks anymore after the peaks and a high.

I don't think I'm gong to get a peak as I know I'm ovulating and I'm still on high on my first month of using.

My question is... b/c I know I'm ovulating and my monitor is clearly going to keep asking for sticks until 20 have been used. Is it still really reading them? or can I feed it old sticks and save some money (It's asked for 11 so far)

Thanks for any replies :)


----------



## Leilani

It is reading them, or rather it is now looking for your LH surge - if you really believe your monitor has missed it, you can stop. One onth I thought I'd missed it, and was going to stop feeding it, but I was convinced to keep testing (it was only CD14 though), and I got a peak the next day.


----------



## Gemie

Well I know I'm ovulating thanks to really intense mittelschmertz and 2 blazing positive opks :shrug: I'll test tomorrow just in case but if I don't get peak tomorrow (cd 17) I know it's missed it. x


----------



## A43

Gemie I think I'd be inclined for the first month to do what it says and feed it new sticks. How many highs have you had so far? The book says you may get more than 5 days high prior to peak.. cycle 2 will reduce number of highs..but how I see it is it needs to work out your window of opportunity maybe?? 
...


----------



## Leilani

A43 said:


> Gemie I think I'd be inclined for the first month to do what it says and feed it new sticks. How many highs have you had so far? The book says you may get more than 5 days high prior to peak.. cycle 2 will reduce number of highs..but how I see it is it needs to work out your window of opportunity maybe??
> ...

If she's missed her peak, it really won't help the monitor. My first cycle was a bust - it was anovulatory and only 19 days, so zi did a hard reset to start afresh, and that next cycle I got a lowand 5 highs before my peak. It got to know me pretty quick on my first cycle!


----------



## Gemie

Hmmm I dunno what to do now lol Maybe I should just do as it says for the first month :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

If you really are 100% sure that it missed your Peak... Leilani is right, it won't help the machine to listen. If you have even a shadow of a doubt in your mind, then keep feeding it. But, I know that I generally have awful mittelschmertz... and if you feel it the way I did, then you KNOW if it missed your Peak or not.


----------



## Gemie

I'm about 95% sure and tomorrow I'll be 100% sure... so I'm def doing tomorrow incase I do somehow get a peak but I'm doubtful from the mittleschmertz yesterday and today.

Thank you! :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

:thumbup: Sounds like a plan, hun! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemum123

The Monitor is fantastic and the Peak indicates you are about to ovulate as it detects the relevant hormone which is in your body prior to ovulating. you don't need to check your temperature etc. Once you have that hormone you are about to ovulate.

Its a bit like saying if the pregnancy hormone is in your blood you are not pregnant until you see a bump Lol. It's a worthy investment, as you will get about 5 high fertility days. Good Luck chick.


----------



## Gemie

wannabemum123 said:


> The Monitor is fantastic and the Peak indicates you are about to ovulate as it detects the relevant hormone which is in your body prior to ovulating. you don't need to check your temperature etc. Once you have that hormone you are about to ovulate.
> 
> Its a bit like saying if the pregnancy hormone is in your blood you are not pregnant until you see a bump Lol. It's a worthy investment, as you will get about 5 high fertility days. Good Luck chick.

Actually temping is still the only way to know if you've definitely ovulated as the monitor could detect your lh surge like an opk but then your body could still not release an egg.
Your temp will rise and stay high once the egg is released until af or pregnancy!. x

Well like I thought.... still high no peak and my opk has gone back to negative.

I'm gong away tomorrow for a few days, and don't really want to be PIAC while away. (obv I would if it were completely necessary)
I KNOW I've ovulated shasll I stop feeding the monitor now?
It feels like such a waste of sticks when I know I've ov'd and it's missed my surge :shrug:
I'm actually a bitr pissed off it didn't give me any peak days :nope:


----------



## Misty05

Hello ladies.....I'm being a bit naughty and have registered on this forum. I've previously been on another forum but I dont seem to be getting an answer to my post 

Anyway this is my question:

I have been using a CBFM for 5 or 6 cycles. Everything has been going well with it so far. Been getting PEAK readings all through my cycles.

However this month I'm on my 9th HIGH reading!!! This is totally abnormal for me and also I'm not producing any EWCM which would indicate to me I'm about to ovulate.

Unfortunately the CLEARBLUE helpline are only open Mon-Fri 

Here are some dates so you can see how regular my cycles/readings are up until now.

May - period on 18/05/10 PEAK reading on 2nd June
June - period on 15/06/10 PEAK reading on 26th June
July - period on 09/07/10 NO PEAK READING YET!!!

Have any of you ladies experienced any abnormal/strange readings from the monitor? Do I need to be concerned? Also I've only got 2 test sticks left. Do BOOTS sell them as I might need to purchase some ASAP!!

Thanks for reading xx


----------



## wannabemum123

Yeah sometimes I would get three highs, rather than the two. Some people may not get any peaks if the CBFM has not detected the LH hormone, this could be because of any medication you may be taking or that you are simply not ovulating.

See Gemies post above, she says the best way is by temping. I couldn't be bothered with that myself but worth a try.


----------



## Megg33k

Gemmie is totally right! Having an LH surge isn't nearly as finite as having HCG in your system. An LH surge on its own means nothing sometimes. The only way to know you're actually releasing the egg is with temps or an ultrasound... or progesterone bloods at 7dpo! Nothing else is really 100%!

Gemmie - Definitely stop feeding it if you're sure then! :hugs: If you feel its over and the OPKs have gone back to negative, then I don't see why you should struggle with it on your trip!

Misty - That's really only sort of regular, tbh. I mean, you got your 1st cycle's Peak on CD15 and AF on CD25. So, you would have had quite a short LP if you didn't O until a day or two after your Peak... 8-9 day LP! Then, you got your 2nd cycle's Peak on CD11 and AF on CD24. If you ovulated a day or two after the Peak that time, your LP was up to 11 days. Perhaps its taking longer for you to get your Peak this cycle because you're brewing a more mature egg which could result in a stronger ovulation/longer LP. Are you doing anything different this cycle? Any meds or anything? Any herbal/supplements?


----------



## wannabemum123

I get the ovulation pains at the same time I get my first Peak with CBFM, so am happy with that. It feels like am squeezing out half a dozen eggs Lol. I couldn't be bothered with temperature taking, that is just me.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, when you feel O, its a bit different! A lot of women don't actually feel it happen... So, its a bit trickier! I used to not feel O, then I did, and now its really subtle and I tend to miss it until I look back with hindsight! I could totally understand not bothering with temping when you definitely feel O pains! I just temp because I'm a right control freak and I love numbers and graphs! I'm truly addicted! LOL


----------



## wannabemum123

Yeah, I heard a lot of people don't feel it, so am fortunate that I do, and always when CBFM predicts. I never realised what the pains were before until I got the CBFM. I may try temping one day - who knows Lol


----------



## Emma051980

Hi all!
My partner and I have recently decided to ttc - i have been in and out of hospital for a number of years with period problems and had fibroids removed in march 2009. I have been off the pill but not trying as such, but nothing ever happened anyway! 
So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....


----------



## Misty05

Hi Megg33k......Thanks for your reply. You really know your stuff. I have been using the CBFM for my 5 or 6th month. I just gave a few months details..sorry I should have been clearer.

Anyway, I haven't been doing anything different this month. However I did have a typhoid injection on Monday but I told the nurse that I was TTC and she said I did not need to worry about anything. 

I've only got two test sticks left as I thought I'd only need ten :dohh: Means I'll have to spend £20 on some in Boots.....rather than getting them cheap from Amazon.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Emma051980 said:


> Hi all!
> My partner and I have recently decided to ttc - i have been in and out of hospital for a number of years with period problems and had fibroids removed in march 2009. I have been off the pill but not trying as such, but nothing ever happened anyway!
> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....

Hi All! Yes, Emma that's correct, press the M button tomorrow. Apparently the monitor takes it into account that it could be any time from yesterday afternoon to the test window of that morning. 

Misty, I got my test sticks off ebay for half the price of Boots! And they arrived the next post day. 

Yikes, this is my first cycle using the monitor and reading everybody else's posts I'm starting to worry that it just won't happen for me! I don't know the half of what everybody is talking about i.e. EWCM = egg white cervical mucous? And what does that mean? when are you supposed to get it? Is it a good sign, bad sign or what? :dohh:


----------



## Emma051980

thanks yankeemama! didn't want to mess the monitor up on the first day lol!!
i know, i'm a bit confused with the abreviations at the moment!!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

YankeeMama30 said:


> Yikes, this is my first cycle using the monitor and reading everybody else's posts I'm starting to worry that it just won't happen for me! I don't know the half of what everybody is talking about i.e. EWCM = egg white cervical mucous? And what does that mean? when are you supposed to get it? Is it a good sign, bad sign or what? :dohh:

EWCM is most def a good thing! Usually right around ovulation, your cervical mucus takes on the consistancy of egg whites... generally it is clear and if you gather some on your fingers (usually works best by gathering it internally off/near the cervix with your fingers) it will stretch a few inches before breaking - looks and acts a lot like egg whites, hence the name! EWCM really helps the sperm travel through the female reproductive tract, especially getting out of the vagina and through the cervix. On FF's website they have a little lesson on the different kinds of cervical mucus which might be helpful to read through too. :flow:


----------



## Megg33k

wannabemum123 said:


> Yeah, I heard a lot of people don't feel it, so am fortunate that I do, and always when CBFM predicts. I never realised what the pains were before until I got the CBFM. I may try temping one day - who knows Lol

Lucky indeed! If you like to feel like you're actively doing something during your cycle, you'd love temping. But, if you get stressed when there's more bits to worry about, then you'd probably hate it! I hate it some days, but I love it in the end... especially since I don't seem to feel it like I used to!



Emma051980 said:


> Hi all!
> My partner and I have recently decided to ttc - i have been in and out of hospital for a number of years with period problems and had fibroids removed in march 2009. I have been off the pill but not trying as such, but nothing ever happened anyway!
> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....

Yep, press the 'm' button in the morning around the time you usually wake up. CBFM requires FMU. You'll have 3 hours to either side of whatever time you set it... ie Setting it at 9am gives you a window from 6am till 12pm. So, you need to turn the machine on every day in that time frame. If you're anything like me... You'll probably want to set the CBFM to CD2 tomorrow morning. It says to set it to CD1, but that always feels like a dirty lie. So, I always would set it to the REAL day. Sending you loads of baby dust for your first cycle!



Misty05 said:


> Hi Megg33k......Thanks for your reply. You really know your stuff. I have been using the CBFM for my 5 or 6th month. I just gave a few months details..sorry I should have been clearer.
> 
> Anyway, I haven't been doing anything different this month. However I did have a typhoid injection on Monday but I told the nurse that I was TTC and she said I did not need to worry about anything.
> 
> I've only got two test sticks left as I thought I'd only need ten :dohh: Means I'll have to spend £20 on some in Boots.....rather than getting them cheap from Amazon.

Thanks, honey! :flower: Sorry for the misunderstanding! Is your LP usually longer then? Because that's the bit that stuck out to me the most.

The shot isn't really concerning, but I guess its possible that it could have thrown your body off just enough to delay O by a few days. Or it could be completely unrelated.

Well, you can always hold out and see if you get a Peak on one of your last 2 sticks... If not, then go get the Boots ones. But, hold out until you use the last 2. If you get a Peak, you can stop giving it sticks and save some money! :)



YankeeMama30 said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> My partner and I have recently decided to ttc - i have been in and out of hospital for a number of years with period problems and had fibroids removed in march 2009. I have been off the pill but not trying as such, but nothing ever happened anyway!
> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....
> 
> Hi All! Yes, Emma that's correct, press the M button tomorrow. Apparently the monitor takes it into account that it could be any time from yesterday afternoon to the test window of that morning.
> 
> Misty, I got my test sticks off ebay for half the price of Boots! And they arrived the next post day.
> 
> Yikes, this is my first cycle using the monitor and reading everybody else's posts I'm starting to worry that it just won't happen for me! I don't know the half of what everybody is talking about i.e. EWCM = egg white cervical mucous? And what does that mean? when are you supposed to get it? Is it a good sign, bad sign or what? :dohh:Click to expand...

Yes, EWCM is egg white cervical mucous. Its definitely a good sign. You are supposed to get it within a few days before ovulation... 1-3 days prior to O usually. Its slippery, stretchy cervical mucous that feels a lot like actual egg whites. Its usually clear but sometimes has a cloudy appearance or can be lightly blood streaked. It will often stretch several inches between your thumb and forefinger before breaking. It is the most fertile of cervical mucous. The next best is watery... Its similar, but doesn't stretch... Its more the texture of water, but maybe a little more slippery feeling.

If you have any questions, seriously ask them. Don't ever feel silly for not knowing something. None of us knew anything at one point either! I've just been at this for way too long! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

I seriously don't have the patiernce to temp and the graphs scare me :blush:
I'm lucky enough to knbow when I Ov by the mittleschmertz. I've had it for 3 days this cycle. Thankfully it's died off now and my opk went to neg this morning :thumbup:


----------



## Megg33k

Haha! That's understandable!

Glad all signs point to you being in the 2ww! FX'd that its your last for a very long time! :hugs:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hi Guys! OK. What's "the mittleschmertz"?


----------



## Gemie

Mittleschmertz is the term for ovulation pain it's German for 'middle pain'. x


----------



## Leilani

Emma051980 said:


> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....

Hi Emma - I'm with Megg on this one, and would set my monitor to CD2 when AF shows in the afternoon - especially as she tends to arrive without any warning and is straight into full flow. It what I did this cycle.


----------



## Emma051980

Leilani said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....
> 
> Hi Emma - I'm with Megg on this one, and would set my monitor to CD2 when AF shows in the afternoon - especially as she tends to arrive without any warning and is straight into full flow. It what I did this cycle.Click to expand...

its actually not in full flow yet....should be tomorrow so maybe cd1 would be more accurate??


----------



## Leilani

I don't think it really matters - as long as you are consistent. It will ask for sticks from CD6, which is very early, so you'll not miss anything if you set it as CD1 tomorrow.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All... Getting excited to do my first POAS with my CBFM tomorrow... I know it's only CD6 but FINALLY a test that I don't have to take apart and analyze, hold it up to the light and close one eye and try try try to see that line and wonder if I passed! Ready for a test I can't fail! LOL!! :wacko:


----------



## Gemie

Jenni4 said:


> Hi All... Getting excited to do my first POAS with my CBFM tomorrow... I know it's only CD6 but FINALLY a test that I don't have to take apart and analyze, hold it up to the light and close one eye and try try try to see that line and wonder if I passed! Ready for a test I can't fail! LOL!! :wacko:

haha I still do it with the cbfm ones :haha: especially as I didn't have my peak this time and I KNOW I ov'd! x


----------



## SammyJ

Quick question for you CBFM experts - it's my first cycle using it and just got my peak after about 12 days of highs. 

We DTD last night (after getting what I assumed was positive on an opk) and I am pretty certain I won't be able to convince OH to :sex: today. I might managed to get him to on Tuesday. Will it be enough if it's just last night? Will it be enough if it's just last night and tomorrow? I am certain if I try tonight he will say no. :(


----------



## Quaver

Gemie said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All... Getting excited to do my first POAS with my CBFM tomorrow... I know it's only CD6 but FINALLY a test that I don't have to take apart and analyze, hold it up to the light and close one eye and try try try to see that line and wonder if I passed! Ready for a test I can't fail! LOL!! :wacko:
> 
> haha I still do it with the cbfm ones :haha: especially as I didn't have my peak this time and I KNOW I ov'd! xClick to expand...

Me too:haha:


SammyJ said:


> Will it be enough if it's just last night and tomorrow?

It'll be fine, good luck:flower:


----------



## Shelly2810

Hi, 

This is the first month that I have used mine, I have a long cycle (40 - 45 days) so I started to use the CBFM on day 10, that way I knew I should have a better chance at catching my ovulation.

I ovulate around day 26 (approx) and on day 25 and 26 I had a peak reading, if I had started testing from cycle day one (as the instructions tell you to do) it would have missed my ovulation as it will only ask you to do 20 tests maximum. 

I am now 7dpo with some sypmtoms so fingesr crossed that I will get my BFP thsi month. 

Good luck and do use the CBFM, it really does give you peace of mind and you might be surpised when you ovulate. 

Sx


----------



## Megg33k

Smart girl, you are! FX'd for your BFP! :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

Can some1 pls help me? I have been tracking my luteal phase and i get a peak on cd15 and AF on cd25. Thats not good is it? Never had a BFP.
thanx


----------



## Shelly2810

I think as long as it is between 10 - 14 days you are OK, but I am not a DR!

Try doing a little research on the net, there is a lot of information but just make sure you take your advice from reputable websites (e.g (if you are in the UK) NHS or Bupa etc) and if you luetal phase is always 10 days it may be worth just checking that all is OK with your Dr. 

Good luck hun. 

Sx


----------



## Megg33k

Its a little short... as you're not quite getting 10 days. There are natural supplements that can help with that. How long have you been keeping track? Have you tried temping?


----------



## 678star-bex

Thank u 4 replies. After 20 months of NOTHING, I think this is the problem. I have had bloods done & doc said Im fine and "go away & have fun dtd when u want to" but still NOTHING. o/h s/a okay motility bit low.

1st peak cd 15 and spotting starts cd 24/25 so I don't think i can sustain a pregnancy coz it starts to break down b4 it has had chance to implant. i am so upset today & cant stop crying. I have bought Vitamin B complex (tesco own). My docs r not very supportive. I dont know how to temp coz I think i bought the wrong type of thermometer. sorry to be so negative 2day i am on Cd 2 tho so emotional!

Thank u


----------



## 678star-bex

Megg33k said:


> Its a little short... as you're not quite getting 10 days. There are natural supplements that can help with that. How long have you been keeping track? Have you tried temping?

been tracking for 6 months with cbfm. We have tried (nearly) everything from smep, switch to boxers, banned baths, bloods done etc.


----------



## Megg33k

Aww, sweetie! :hugs: I'm so sorry! I wish it wasn't so bloody difficult!!!

That is a short LP. B6 is supposed to help. There is also a chance that you could instead try something like Soy Isoflavones to strengthen your ovulation, which should lengthen your LP. Another option is progesterone cream. I don't know where you live, because its very hard to get some places. But, it is just one more option. That being said, don't try all of these together. You would want to choose one method. 

As far as temping goes, its not really as hard as it looks! I'd be happy to help you through it if you like! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemum123

Emma051980 said:


> Leilani said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> So, i bought the CBFM last week. AF came along this afternoon, from what i can make out in the manual, i don't press the "m" button until tomorrow morning? Is that correct?
> Really hoping that this little device works, i've just turned 30 and with the problems i had with fibriods does concern me....
> 
> Hi Emma - I'm with Megg on this one, and would set my monitor to CD2 when AF shows in the afternoon - especially as she tends to arrive without any warning and is straight into full flow. It what I did this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> its actually not in full flow yet....should be tomorrow so maybe cd1 would be more accurate??Click to expand...

Yeah, I would set it at CD1 the following morning. The instructions actually tell you to do that, irrespective.


----------



## wannabemum123

678star-bex said:


> Thank u 4 replies. After 20 months of NOTHING, I think this is the problem. I have had bloods done & doc said Im fine and "go away & have fun dtd when u want to" but still NOTHING. o/h s/a okay motility bit low.
> 
> 1st peak cd 15 and spotting starts cd 24/25 so I don't think i can sustain a pregnancy coz it starts to break down b4 it has had chance to implant. i am so upset today & cant stop crying. I have bought Vitamin B complex (tesco own). My docs r not very supportive. I dont know how to temp coz I think i bought the wrong type of thermometer. sorry to be so negative 2day i am on Cd 2 tho so emotional!
> 
> Thank u

Sorry to hear you are down. Have you tried Raspberry Leaf Tea, I have heard that helps strengthen the uterus. Google it, it may be worth trying. 

It's horrible when you are so down that you can't stop crying. I have been there and nothing anybody can say will console me. That being said I am in high spirits now and looking forward to trying again. Please try and not stress as this in itself can cause all sorts of problems.


----------



## 678star-bex

Thank u every1. Never had so many replies thanks. I allow myself 1 day per cycle to cry, vent, be depressed then get on with a new cycle & new hope. Just had a bike ride & feel better.

I defo trying vit b complex & using my trusty cbfm. good luck to u all too.


----------



## 678star-bex

Megg33k said:


> As far as temping goes, its not really as hard as it looks! I'd be happy to help you through it if you like! :hugs:

yes please, cud u tell me which one to buy. amazon? i am from westcountry uk. thank u meg33k


----------



## Megg33k

678star-bex said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> As far as temping goes, its not really as hard as it looks! I'd be happy to help you through it if you like! :hugs:
> 
> yes please, cud u tell me which one to buy. amazon? i am from westcountry uk. thank u meg33kClick to expand...

BabyMad Thermometer (alone)

BabyMad Thermometer with 20 OPKs

BabyMad Thermometer with 10 HPTs

Random Brand of thermometer with 20 OPKs and 10 HPTs

Any of those should be fine... and pretty good prices! :hugs:

Really, any thermometer that is listed as a "Basal Thermometer" or "BBT Thermometer" or mentions "2 decimal places"... That's the important part! I've read good things about the BabyMad ones... but I don't live in the UK. So, I don't know personally! You guys don't have the shops where I got mine, and we don't have the shops that you all do. I'm pretty sure they're also available at Boots. Again, only what I've heard. Feel free to ask anything you like, sweetie! I've been temping for a looooong time! I'm happy to help!


----------



## 678star-bex

Thanks Meg33k I have just bought the first one u recommended & i will try temping as soon as I get it. Thank you so much.:hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

678star-bex said:


> Thanks Meg33k I have just bought the first one u recommended & i will try temping as soon as I get it. Thank you so much.:hugs:

Excellent! You should probably get yourself a free Fertility Friend (FF) account at https://www.fertilityfriend.com and then you just need to start taking your temp around the same time each morning before doing anything else. Keep the thermometer within arm's reach of the bed and make sure not to get up, drink, smoke, etc before temping. You put the info into FF and it does the work. They also have a great temping course that's available for free when you sign up! :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Oh FFS, just started using my friend's one and didn't reset it!!

Will this really cock up the reliability of it all?


----------



## Gemie

prgirl_cesca said:


> Oh FFS, just started using my friend's one and didn't reset it!!
> 
> Will this really cock up the reliability of it all?

Well it has learnt your friends cycle so it is best to do a hard reset for yourself. Don't forget you can start the monitor up to cd 5 so you could reset and start again tomorrow. x


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Nah i'm already on CD6.

Pah. Good job I have OPKs coming in the post!


----------



## Megg33k

Well, you could set it to CD5 again tomorrow if you really wanted to do a hard reset. Its not like that 1 day would really matter. However, it might still be able to get an accurate read on you. Assuming she didn't ovulate really early or really late, it might be just fine to use it without the hard reset for this one cycle! Hopefully you'll never need it again! :hugs:


----------



## wannabemum123

Personally, I would reset and then select what day of your cycle you are on by pressing the m button.


----------



## Megg33k

wannabemum123 said:


> Personally, I would reset and then select what day of your cycle you are on by pressing the m button.

She's on CD5 today though... So, she can't put it to the day she's on. She's probably already missed her testing window, so she would have to set it tomorrow... and she can't set it to CD6, as its not an option, iykwim? That's why I thought maybe just doing the hard reset and then setting it to CD5 again tomorrow might be best. Its not like being off by 1 day would be a huge tragedy.


----------



## wannabemum123

Oh I didn't know what CD she was on. She could do that then. As long as she knows it takes a cycle for it to get to know your body, so don't be alarmed if it acts erratically Lol


----------



## Megg33k

wannabemum123 said:


> Oh I didn't know what CD she was on. She could do that then. As long as she knows it takes a cycle for it to get to know your body, so don't be alarmed if it acts erratically Lol

Yeah, I just realized that I'm on 2 threads with her, and I think it was the other thread maybe where she said what CD she was on! Its so hard to keep things straight around here some days! LOL 

How are you getting on? We post on the thread together all the time, but I don't think I've ever bothered to say hello! How silly of me!!! :hi: I'm Megg! LOL


----------



## wannabemum123

Hi Megg, I'm Wannabemum Lol. I love reading the posts throwing my tuppenny's worth in even when am wrong Lol. Someone is always there to correct me. Your signature doesn't indicate whether you have any children? I assume you are trying tho.


----------



## Megg33k

Well, I like reading your posts! I love seeing people give feedback. So many people silently stalk but rarely post... which is fine... I just like to see people who try their best to help whenever they can! :thumbup:

Actually, it does say... but in REALLY fine print! Haha! Above my top right ticker, it says "TTC #1 after 2 Losses"... but I don't blame you for missing it. Its pretty easily overlooked. I am trying... my very hardest! LOL I was married before and was a stay-at-home mom for my step-son who we had sole custody of. I will always sort of consider him mine, but they live very far away, so I have a fairly passive role in his life now. Mostly phone calls and letters. I miss him like crazy!!! I met him when he was only 2, and he just turned 14 in May! :cry: Where does time go??? But, I'm trying for the 1st one that will be legally/biologically mine. It will also be the 1st for the man I'm married to now. 

I see you're also trying for your first. How long have you been trying? We've been at it off and on for about 3.5 years... but the story is too long for here! LOL Its all in the first post of my journal if you ever want to be REALLY bored! :haha:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hi Ladies,

I have a "dilemna" I hope you can help me with lol Right. OK. So I got my CBFM in the post, quite luckily on day 5 and I was like "Yay! How lucky!" But, by the time I got the batteries in and got to grips with the darn thing it was 11 am, so now I have a wierd test window of between 8 am and 2 pm, which I didn't think was a BIG deal because I work on a flexible schedule and I just resigned to the fact that I would go in at 9 am all this month. But, derrr... I forgot that at least once a week I'm responsible for being there at or before 8 am. So, here lies the dilemna:

*Should I find a sealable container. Collect my first morning urine, store it and test at work at 8 am? OR should I just wee on a stick at work at 8 am and test that way? *

At first I was FMU alll the way, but then I realised that I wake up about 2 or 3 times in the night for a wee, *so what exactly counts as FMU?* Should I be storing my first wee in the middle of the night anyway? Because currently, I just wee as per usual and when I actually wake up to get ready for the day I count that as FMU... *sigh*

... with that said I did actually miss FMU on Sunday anyway because I FORGOT (uhh... derrr!). Oh well, it's only CD 8 of a 23 - 25 day cycle, but with that said, the dilemna day might be a high or a peak day because it's Day 10!!! 

Also, I'm a lil bit nervous because I haven't had a high yet and I thought I would ovulate around day 11 because if it's any later that means I have a wierd Luteal Phase. Ack!

So, whatcha' think then? Apart from I'm off my rocker... :haha:

Thanks for any help!!!!


----------



## wannabemum123

Megg33k said:


> Actually, it does say... but in REALLY fine print! Haha! Above my top right ticker, it says "TTC #1 after 2 Losses"... but I don't blame you for missing it.
> I see you're also trying for your first. How long have you been trying? We've been at it off and on for about 3.5 years... but the story is too long for here! LOL Its all in the first post of my journal if you ever want to be REALLY bored! :haha:

*Re the small print, that is just like me, that's why I call myself Dolly Daydreams. I miss the full picture. Lol. So if anything you will have a laugh at some of my posts, as I comment before seeing the whole picture, but someone will correct me lol. I generally just read the first post and miss any subsequent additions.

Re TTC - I've only had one opportunity but five months of stressful missed opportunities. Taking a more relaxed approach to it at the moment.

Good Luck, no doubt I will see you around : )*


----------



## wannabemum123

Posted a message on this thread in error, because I forgot to "quote" the poster. I can't delete it and I can't leave an empty box - so typing this in, instead. Aren't I just a dozy mare lol.


----------



## wannabemum123

YankeeMama30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> ISo, here lies the dilemna:
> 
> *Should I find a sealable container. Collect my first morning urine, store it and test at work at 8 am? OR should I just wee on a stick at work at 8 am and test that way? *
> 
> 
> Thanks for any help!!!!

I don't normally get up in the middle of the night, but if I did and it was early morning, I personally would save the urine as FMU. That is just me. 

With regard to your initial issue , again I would save the urine, but if you are getting early hours of the morning for a P, anyway, I would just save it at that time and test in accordance with your window. So you have 3 hrs before and 3 hrs after you pressed the m button, as the window.


----------



## Jenni4

YankeeMama30 said:


> *Should I find a sealable container. Collect my first morning urine, store it and test at work at 8 am? OR should I just wee on a stick at work at 8 am and test that way? *

Hi YankeeMama... I used the CBFM to conceive my DD and I would take it with me to work everyday. It takes me a while to wake up in the morning and I would just sit on the toilet in my sleep and pee! I didn't even realize I was doing it until it was too late!! Lol!! Sorry if that was TMI!! Anyway....I know it says to uses FMU but I didn't and conceived in the first month. I don't want to give bad advice but for me it was just more practical at work. Hopefully I'll be as lucky this time...but I am trying to be better at doing it first thing.:thumbup: Good Luck!!


----------



## YankeeMama30

Thanks Jenni! That's good to know, starting to think it wouldn't work due to my wierd wee habits lol Wow, you conceived on your very first CBFM cycle?! Did you get a good reading then? Like loads of highs?


----------



## Jenni4

Hi YankeeMama! It was really weird for me the first time...I never got a peak, I just went from low to high and stayed there until 20 sticks was over! I had no support group or friends to talk to about it... We the DTD a lot during those high times...it's good motivation! Since I never got a peak I almost threw it in the garbage because I thought it didn't work....the months before we had been really careful to time our BD just right...or so I thought....but when I got the cbfm we just went crazy and kept on going!! It worked! I think it's always just a little bit of luck...hopefully we will all be so lucky!!!


----------



## KittyCat82

Hi girls and congratulations Jenni-first time wow! Well done you. I was just wondering how long some of you others have been using the CBFM now? I am on month 4 with cbfm now, in 2ww (can't you tell-lol!) around cycle 7 ttc overall, and feeling distinctly like this is not our month either..I know the stats are high for month 1-4 and they say that after 6 you should consult your dr..I just wondered if anyone has got lucky after 4 or even gone over 6? Did you see your Dr then? Did anyone get told they were both fine even though it was over 6 months?? I am hoping I dont get to 6 of course, but I am interested to know what people's experiences are !! X


----------



## Jenni4

Good Luck KittyCat, keeping my FX'd for you!!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, :flower:

Used the CFBM for the first time this month. Had a high on cd 15 and 16 and then a peak on cd 17 and 18. Now cd 19 and back down to high. 

For me - I usually get +opk's on cd 17 (except last month for some reason), so the cd's seem about right for me. 

Do the number of days you have a high and number of days you have a peak mean anything significant about your cycle? Is it normal to have a couple of days of high and couple of days of peak followed by high's...? 

Thanks!


----------



## Megg33k

The number of Highs before a Peak only shows how long the machine is taking to narrow down your fertile days. It doesn't want you to miss a fertile time by saying Low if it MIGHT be High. After your 1st Peak, you will always get a 2nd Peak, then a High, and then back to Low. You should really stop feeding it sticks after the 1st Peak... It doesn't bother to read them anyway and is just wasting your money!


----------



## kezza78

Hi, just wondered if anyone could help me. I'm using the CBFM for the 2nd cycle, last month I set it on day 2 of my cycle as I missed the testing window. My AF as arrived today at around 16.30, I like to set my test window for 7am will it be day 1 or day 2 of my cycle. Sorry for being so dumb.


----------



## Gemie

Set it to day 1 as it's started so late in the day today :)


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hi Ladies

I know there's already a couple questions on the floor BUT, I'm on cd9 of a 23 - 25 day cycle and I've only had 4 lows so far, I thought today would be high b/c I was expecting to peak on cd 11. What's going on? Is this normal?

Anybody else have a 23 - 25 day cycle? Was just hoping to compare notes. Wondering when you usually get your highs and peaks?

Thanks...:flower:


----------



## wannabemum123

kezza78 said:


> Hi, just wondered if anyone could help me. I'm using the CBFM for the 2nd cycle, last month I set it on day 2 of my cycle as I missed the testing window. My AF as arrived today at around 16.30, I like to set my test window for 7am will it be day 1 or day 2 of my cycle. Sorry for being so dumb.

*You're not dumb. Set it to day 1. That is what the manual states.*


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Helloooooooo, long time since I've been on here. This morning was my first test stick of the month. But as I was "filling" my cup, I remembered that I had gotten up about an hour earlier and used the restroom. I am soooo not a morning person... But I went ahead and dipped a stick and put it in the monitor. It said low as I would expect, but I guess I'm now worrying about whether I screwed up this cycle. Will it think my level should be High tomorrow just because this morning's was probably pretty weak? It was CD10 this morning when I don't usually O til at least CD17. Problem is I started taking Soy for the first time this month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll O earlier. With using the diluted sample this morning, I'm just worried I might have messed it up!! What do you think? Thanks in advance for the help/reassurance!

:dohh:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Can anyone share first month stats using the CBEFM?

I had a high fertility reading on my first testing day - day 6. Is that common? I'm on day 10, still high. Has anyone ever gotten a peak after getting a high read on day 6? Also, I may be three days later than the monitor thinks. I didnt know what to consider my first cycle day, because I had light spotting for three days.


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Helloooooooo, long time since I've been on here. This morning was my first test stick of the month. But as I was "filling" my cup, I remembered that I had gotten up about an hour earlier and used the restroom. I am soooo not a morning person... But I went ahead and dipped a stick and put it in the monitor. It said low as I would expect, but I guess I'm now worrying about whether I screwed up this cycle. Will it think my level should be High tomorrow just because this morning's was probably pretty weak? It was CD10 this morning when I don't usually O til at least CD17. Problem is I started taking Soy for the first time this month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll O earlier. With using the diluted sample this morning, I'm just worried I might have messed it up!! What do you think? Thanks in advance for the help/reassurance!
> 
> :dohh:

Nope... The first day really doesn't matter much. Even if it starts to give you Highs tomorrow, its not exactly the end of the world anyway. You should still get your Peaks at the right time.



Miss Jennifer said:


> Can anyone share first month stats using the CBEFM?
> 
> I had a high fertility reading on my first testing day - day 6. Is that common? I'm on day 10, still high. Has anyone ever gotten a peak after getting a high read on day 6? Also, I may be three days later than the monitor thinks. I didnt know what to consider my first cycle day, because I had light spotting for three days.

Well, I never got a Peak because I don't quite work right... but I don't think getting a High on CD6 has any effect on whether or not you'll get a Peak. I don't see how it could.


----------



## Jenni4

YankeeMama30 said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know there's already a couple questions on the floor BUT, I'm on cd9 of a 23 - 25 day cycle and I've only had 4 lows so far, I thought today would be high b/c I was expecting to peak on cd 11. What's going on? Is this normal?
> 
> Anybody else have a 23 - 25 day cycle? Was just hoping to compare notes. Wondering when you usually get your highs and peaks?
> 
> Thanks...:flower:

Hi YankeeMama... The same thing happened to me, I'm on day 9 and have only had lows so far, my cycle is usually25-26 days, so I always thought I ovulated on day 10 or 11... but I guess not...keep us posted when you get your high.


Hello to everyone! :flower:


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Jenni4 
my cycle is the same length as yours i got highs from day 10 and peak on day 12 and 13 then high again on day 14


----------



## Quaver

Miss Jennifer said:


> Can anyone share first month stats using the CBEFM?

My stats this cycle is:

CD6-12 Low
CD13-14 High
CD15 Peak

It stopped asking for sticks after that, perhaps because it was the 10th stick:shrug:

I got positive on IC OPK on the night of CD14:flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, it will stop asking for sticks after the 10th if you've already gotten a Peak. Otherwise, it will ask for 20 even if you get a peak with stick #11. Its something I consider to be a horrible flaw, because it doesn't read the sticks anymore after the 1st Peak.


----------



## kezza78

Hi all,

Thanks for the advice ladies, was much appreciated! 

So i've set my CBFM this morning so i'm offically on CD1! Really feeling positive about this cycle, just waiting for the first test day:happydance:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Jenni4 said:


> Hi YankeeMama... The same thing happened to me, I'm on day 9 and have only had lows so far, my cycle is usually25-26 days, so I always thought I ovulated on day 10 or 11... but I guess not...keep us posted when you get your high.
> 
> 
> Hello to everyone! :flower:

Thanks Jenni (& Mrs Evans),

I'll be watching you two v. closely. I guess I'm worried because on CBFM I'm now cd 10, but in my real life I would've called it cd 11 and I still haven't even had a high! 5 Lows... :wacko: I guess on a positive note, I totally noticed some serious CM today, so yeah, I'm gonna use that as an excuse to :sex: :happydance:

GL everyone!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Glad i found this thread!!! :D My CBFM came today!! im so excited about it i cant wait for a new cylce so i can use it lol i didnt think i would ever be saying this but i want my period to hurry up and come lol. Even though i would be extatic to get pregnant this cycle but i know i wont be as upset this time around. I will most likely need alooot of help with it lol, ive had a quick look through the manual and it looks complicated lol.

Im really looking forward to getting to know you ladies!! =D xxxx


----------



## Megg33k

Its not so complicated, Zoie! Just never be too shy to ask whatever you need to! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I will be sure to direct all my dumb blonde type questions your way then :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

:haha: I'll be happy to field them... but the only dumb question is the one that is never asked! :winkwink:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:haha: im really excited, are you ladies taking anyting else aswell? x


----------



## Megg33k

Oh yeah... Lots! 

Uhm... I took 200mg of Soy Isoflavones CD5-9.

Then daily:

https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4690454968_083d4f5294_b.jpg

And, I've also added 2 Glucosamine Chondroitin for chronic tendonitis! I rattle! :haha:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooo, long time since I've been on here. This morning was my first test stick of the month. But as I was "filling" my cup, I remembered that I had gotten up about an hour earlier and used the restroom. I am soooo not a morning person... But I went ahead and dipped a stick and put it in the monitor. It said low as I would expect, but I guess I'm now worrying about whether I screwed up this cycle. Will it think my level should be High tomorrow just because this morning's was probably pretty weak? It was CD10 this morning when I don't usually O til at least CD17. Problem is I started taking Soy for the first time this month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll O earlier. With using the diluted sample this morning, I'm just worried I might have messed it up!! What do you think? Thanks in advance for the help/reassurance!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Nope... The first day really doesn't matter much. Even if it starts to give you Highs tomorrow, its not exactly the end of the world anyway. You should still get your Peaks at the right time.Click to expand...

THANKS!!! I don't know why I suddenly panicked about it! But it gave me a low this morning anyway. I'm getting a lot of CM, though, so I'm hoping my Highs and Peaks are right around the corner!! :sex:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Megg33k said:


> Oh yeah... Lots!
> 
> Uhm... I took 200mg of Soy Isoflavones CD5-9.
> 
> Then daily:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4690454968_083d4f5294_b.jpg
> 
> And, I've also added 2 Glucosamine Chondroitin for chronic tendonitis! I rattle! :haha:

Ohhhhh Myyyyyyy Goddddddd lol i bet you rattle ALOT lol  my DF takes most of the stuff he had low sperm mobility, and some of his pills stink :haha:

I think i take about 5 different things, i used to take Fish Oils for my joints, i didnt know it helps TTC??

xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome Zoie!

Well, I'm on day 10, still no high and no CM...hmmmm, wondering what is going on because my cycle is so short that something should be happening by now. Last night I felt a UTI coming on, so I drank tons of water, maybe that's affecting me a little. DH is coming home in three days and then leaving two days later so I need to get to my peak very soon. It's funny cause the because the last three months we've been bd'ing like crazy on days 8, 9, and 10. I guess that was early....no wonder I didn't get preggers!! 
I guess I'll just wait and see when or if I get a high. :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you Jenni, I hope you get your peak in time xxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> Helloooooooo, long time since I've been on here. This morning was my first test stick of the month. But as I was "filling" my cup, I remembered that I had gotten up about an hour earlier and used the restroom. I am soooo not a morning person... But I went ahead and dipped a stick and put it in the monitor. It said low as I would expect, but I guess I'm now worrying about whether I screwed up this cycle. Will it think my level should be High tomorrow just because this morning's was probably pretty weak? It was CD10 this morning when I don't usually O til at least CD17. Problem is I started taking Soy for the first time this month, so I'm keeping my fingers crossed I'll O earlier. With using the diluted sample this morning, I'm just worried I might have messed it up!! What do you think? Thanks in advance for the help/reassurance!
> 
> :dohh:
> 
> Nope... The first day really doesn't matter much. Even if it starts to give you Highs tomorrow, its not exactly the end of the world anyway. You should still get your Peaks at the right time.Click to expand...
> 
> THANKS!!! I don't know why I suddenly panicked about it! But it gave me a low this morning anyway. I'm getting a lot of CM, though, so I'm hoping my Highs and Peaks are right around the corner!! :sex:Click to expand...

I'm sure they are! :thumbup:



xMissxZoiex said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah... Lots!
> 
> Uhm... I took 200mg of Soy Isoflavones CD5-9.
> 
> Then daily:
> 
> https://farm5.static.flickr.com/4048/4690454968_083d4f5294_b.jpg
> 
> And, I've also added 2 Glucosamine Chondroitin for chronic tendonitis! I rattle! :haha:
> 
> Ohhhhh Myyyyyyy Goddddddd lol i bet you rattle ALOT lol  my DF takes most of the stuff he had low sperm mobility, and some of his pills stink :haha:
> 
> I think i take about 5 different things, i used to take Fish Oils for my joints, i didnt know it helps TTC??
> 
> xxxClick to expand...

I have 2 pills that smell/taste absolutely horrid! The Iron isn't great... but it doesn't hold a candle to Super B Complex or Selenium! The Vit B... You'd have to smell it to understand... It sort of smells of dog food maybe. The Selenium smells like urine and chlorine... and it tastes like it smells! MY OH jokes that its my "public swimming pool" pill, because he tried it once and was horrified! LOL

Fish Oil is really good for lots of things. Omega-3 is all around awesome. It can take the place of EPO for better CM, and it has more actual value to other parts of your body. I've noticed some difference since I started using it.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thats interesting! :D i think im going to get some now!


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hi Ladies, 

Wow some interestring conversation going on in here... I'm not taking anything.. o dear. I need to read up I guess...

So. Guess who went through the trouble of collecting FM urine in a iced tea bottle, carefully packing the monitor and all that jazz BUT FORGOT TO PACK THE STICKS????? Yup, that was me. 

Ooooo dear. & I thought something would happen today b/c it's Day 11, I have the good CM and I've only had 4 lows so far & my period is due on the 13th... ug.. O well, I might do it and just see what the monitor tells me for the next few days... *sigh*

GL Ladies... x


----------



## SquirrelGirl

oh no, Yankee! :dohh: The things we do for TTC!

I had been taking several different things, but gave up most of them because it was driving me crazy. But I'm thinking I'll add the Omega 3-6-9 back into the lineup. So now I'll be taking my prenatal, maca, Omega 3-6-9 and the Soy on days 3-7. That's not too bad. I had also at one point been taking Red Raspberry Leaf, Baby Aspirin, B Vitamin Complex and extra B6. Goodness that seemed like a ton!


----------



## Jenni4

Oh no YankeeMama...that sounds like something I would do!! What happens in that circumstance? Does it mess it up for the rest of the month or can you get back on track?? Anybody know?? I was thinking of you today too wondering if you got a high... ( I got another low)... Was wishing better things for you... :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

SquirrelGirl said:


> oh no, Yankee! :dohh: The things we do for TTC!
> 
> I had been taking several different things, but gave up most of them because it was driving me crazy. But I'm thinking I'll add the Omega 3-6-9 back into the lineup. So now I'll be taking my prenatal, maca, Omega 3-6-9 and the Soy on days 3-7. That's not too bad. I had also at one point been taking Red Raspberry Leaf, Baby Aspirin, B Vitamin Complex and extra B6. *Goodness that seemed like a ton!*

Do I need to post the picture of what I take each day again? Hmmm? That's not a lot! LOL



YankeeMama30 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Wow some interestring conversation going on in here... I'm not taking anything.. o dear. I need to read up I guess...
> 
> So. Guess who went through the trouble of collecting FM urine in a iced tea bottle, carefully packing the monitor and all that jazz BUT FORGOT TO PACK THE STICKS????? Yup, that was me.
> 
> Ooooo dear. & I thought something would happen today b/c it's Day 11, I have the good CM and I've only had 4 lows so far & my period is due on the 13th... ug.. O well, I might do it and just see what the monitor tells me for the next few days... *sigh*
> 
> GL Ladies... x

Definitely do it the next few days. Missing one isn't the end of the world! Don't just give up on the cycle with it!



Jenni4 said:


> Oh no YankeeMama...that sounds like something I would do!! What happens in that circumstance? Does it mess it up for the rest of the month or can you get back on track?? Anybody know?? I was thinking of you today too wondering if you got a high... ( I got another low)... Was wishing better things for you... :flower:

Nothing happens! You just pee the next day instead. No biggie! I mean, if it was going to be a High stick today and another High tomorrow, it will still be High tomorrow. If it was going to be a High stick today and a Peak stick tomorrow, it will likely still pick up on the Peak... worst case scenario, it might be High instead of Peak for an extra day. It reads them independently! Worry not, my loves! Just move on... It will forgive you! :winkwink:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Megg!! You make me laugh! You really know your stuff!


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks! I try! :flower:


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Megg33k said:


> SquirrelGirl said:
> 
> 
> oh no, Yankee! :dohh: The things we do for TTC!
> 
> I had been taking several different things, but gave up most of them because it was driving me crazy. But I'm thinking I'll add the Omega 3-6-9 back into the lineup. So now I'll be taking my prenatal, maca, Omega 3-6-9 and the Soy on days 3-7. That's not too bad. I had also at one point been taking Red Raspberry Leaf, Baby Aspirin, B Vitamin Complex and extra B6. *Goodness that seemed like a ton!*
> 
> Do I need to post the picture of what I take each day again? Hmmm? That's not a lot! LOLClick to expand...

:haha: No, that's quite all right! :rofl:


----------



## Jenni4

Good morning Ladies!! 
Well, I finally got my peak today. It went straight from low to peak...that should be good news right?? I'm a little bummed because DH is still out of town and won't be back for another 2 days.... I think my window of opportunity will be over. I'm not giving up... Just a little sad.


----------



## Megg33k

Jenni4 said:


> Good morning Ladies!!
> Well, I finally got my peak today. It went straight from low to peak...that should be good news right?? I'm a little bummed because DH is still out of town and won't be back for another 2 days.... I think my window of opportunity will be over. I'm not giving up... Just a little sad.

Hard to say. I wouldn't take my time on jumping him when he gets home though! You might get those :spermy: in just in time!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Good morning, Jenni, I hope the egg hangs around long enough for you!!!

I just got my peak today! Earliest Ever!! CD13!! Soy really must have worked to bring it forward. I took it CD3-7, when I normally get a peak after CD17!

After thinking about it some, I hope it's not due to the diluted sample from CD10... I got two lows, one high, then PEAK! I've definitely been swimming in EWCM, so I had my fingers crossed that Soy would bring O forward, but WOW! :wohoo:

Gotta contain my hopes for this cycle though.... I don't want to crash and burn. But... in any event, this is progress!!!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry to keep bothering everyone and taking up space...but...I took charge and pulled some strings and got my DH a flight home tomorrow night. 24 hours earlier than planned....hold on eggs!!! The swimmers are coming!!!!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

That's Awesome Jenni! You gotta do what you gotta do! :happydance: And you're definitely not bothering anyone!!!!


----------



## Megg33k

Fantastic news from both of you, SquirrelGirl and Jenni! :hugs:

AFM... Seems the :witch: is landing today... I think maybe I O'd on CD25 after all!


----------



## A43

Can i share my stats for first month of cbfm. 
cd 1 to cd 18 = low (alth ewcm @ cd13)
cd19 to cd 21= high
cd22 & cd23 = peak
cd24 to day cd 27 = low but still asking for sticks and I have ran out!
So i am really hoping my lut phase is going to be longer than 10 day now....i'm on 2 x b50complex to try and help lengthen it in order to better the chances...
Do my stats look ok?? If I have actually ovulated it was a week later than expected....


----------



## Megg33k

First of all, you shouldn't really be giving it anymore sticks after your 1st Peak... Its just a waste of money. It stops reading them. Good thing to keep in mind for next cycle, if there is a next cycle for you!

Second, CBFM is perfect for people like you who didn't know until using it that they O a week later than expected, at least sometimes! So, I think that's great!

Third, I think it looks perfectly fine! :hugs: Good luck with your LP! Hoping its nice and long for you this time... 8 months would be just perfect! :winkwink:


----------



## Emma051980

good morning all!!
ok, so i started using the cbfm and i am on cd7 today....BUT.....when i set it on the first day of my period last monday, i thought i set my testing window at 9am which would give me up to 12pm. i done my first poas yesterday morning and it said "low". i set my alarm this morning to make sure i woke up in time to do it again this morning but when i turned on my cbfm it wasn't requesting a test. i realised then that i must have set it at 8am and not 9am so when i woke this morning, it was past 11am :( 
have i completly messed it up now for this month or will testing tomorrow morning be ok????


----------



## Megg33k

Just test tomorrow... Its more forgiving than people give it credit. It expects your first stick to be Low anyway!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Emma... I don't think there is any reason to worry. I have learned from Megg that while it isn't ideal to miss a test, it shouldn't be a problem. Just pick up tomorrow where you left off. It's still early in your cycle, but if you are concerned about missing a high do a little BD'ing just in case. :winkwink:


----------



## Emma051980

thanks megg....was worried i messed the whole thing up!

another question, in the manual, it says that you shouldn't use left over sticks from a box and should always start a fresh new box due to slight sensitivity in the batches....
is this just a money making scam or is it fact????


----------



## Megg33k

Money scam! I'm sure there's a shred of truth to it, but don't listen.


----------



## WhisperOfHope

ive just used my cbfm for the first time today im not cd 6 but we set it as it anyway and i got a high now do i take that as bd or is it just a normal thing to get a hight cd 6 on the moniter? lol have also been doing the sticks alone for the lat few days and the lh line has goten so much darker then the estrogen in the last few days


----------



## Jenni4

Hi LindseyAnne! Welcome! I'm new to the CBFM too. I thought the second line was a control line and the first line gets darker when you get your LH surge. If your lines look the same I would definitely DTD! I know that it measures two hormones, but I'm not exactly sure how that interprets on the stick. We need Megg, she'll know!! :wacko:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont really know either im waiting for the next cycle to start using mine... We Most deffintly need Megg How dare she be offline when we need her :haha:


----------



## Megg33k

I'm never offline for long! :rofl: Thanks girls! You make me blush! :blush:

There is no "control line" and "test line" on the CBFM sticks. One line detects estrogen and the other detects LH. The LH line gets DARKER as your LH rises... like you would expect. The estrogen line get LIGHTER as your estrogen rises... which is completely counterintuitive. So, the line you see dark as the beginning of your cycle is the estrogen line showing that your estrogen is low. The light line at the beginning of your cycle is the LH line showing that your LH is also low. It is meant for the LH line to darken as the estrogen line lightens. This makes for a proper Peak stick showing a very faint or missing estrogen line with a very dark LH line. :thumbup:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Megg! Although I'm still a bit confused about which line is which. I only saw the second line until I got my peak and then I saw both lines. Now the first line is getting lighter again,but the second line is consistent :wacko:. perhaps that is why they made this monitor, for people like me who get the lines all confused!! Lol... guess I'm just used to reading HPT's!! Haha...

I just knew you would have the answer!!!


----------



## WhisperOfHope

Megg33k said:


> I'm never offline for long! :rofl: Thanks girls! You make me blush! :blush:
> 
> There is no "control line" and "test line" on the CBFM sticks. One line detects estrogen and the other detects LH. The LH line gets DARKER as your LH rises... like you would expect. The estrogen line get LIGHTER as your estrogen rises... which is completely counterintuitive. So, the line you see dark as the beginning of your cycle is the estrogen line showing that your estrogen is low. The light line at the beginning of your cycle is the LH line showing that your LH is also low. It is meant for the LH line to darken as the estrogen line lightens. This makes for a proper Peak stick showing a very faint or missing estrogen line with a very dark LH line. :thumbup:

 well these are my tests from today and yest yesterday being the top what doo you think?
 



Attached Files:







756_1544.jpg
File size: 9.3 KB
Views: 12


----------



## sugarlove

I've just tested this morning day 18, and i think it was a dodgy test. It took ages to read it, and there is only very faint blurry line on it. I'm annoyed, as I'm about due to ov now too. Got a high yesterday and almost sure I'm ov today. The monitor just read high fertility.

Should it affect the results if it's a dodgy test? Thanks
SL


----------



## YankeeMama30

Thanks Megg & Jenni! Definitely a Doh :dohh: moment... 

Right, Jenni, I have an update! What do you guys think of this?

So far, here's my first CBFM cycle... 
(I have a 23 - 25 day cycle usually)
CD 6 - 10 = LOW
CD 11 = NO TEST B/C I FORGOT THE STICK
CD 12 = LOW

Here's the wierd part. I've been worried that the monitor hasn't been picking up on my hormones b/c I pee so much in the middle of the night, so I had this clever plan that I will collect my "true FMU" the first time I wake up - whatever the time - and save it until my test window. So, I woke up at 1 am and did just that, so this morning, CD 13 I tested the 1 am wee and guess what? IT SHOWED PEAK FERTILITY!!!! So, knowing that it was from 8 hrs ago, we got right down to business and did it this morning. :sex:

So now I'm wondering, should I keep doing that or does it not matter because I got the peak? If we don't conceive this month, I'm definitely going for a 6 am test window next month so I can use the wee from the first time I wake up. If it's before 3 am, then I'll just collect it till the morning... 

Anyway, Jenni, what's up with us eh? From Low to Peak just like that? I did think it was wierd that I got another LOW yesterday because the CM was some serious stuff. It had fertile written all over it.... anyway, I'm thinking we'll do it again tomorrow morning and night if he has any energy left lol



Jenni4 said:


> Good morning Ladies!!
> Well, I finally got my peak today. It went straight from low to peak...that should be good news right?? I'm a little bummed because DH is still out of town and won't be back for another 2 days.... I think my window of opportunity will be over. I'm not giving up... Just a little sad.

Sorry to hear that, hun! Keep trying just in case and hopefully next time your man will be in town.... at least you saw the PEAK turn up...? 

GL everyone! x


----------



## Gemie

Megg33k I need some advice please!

As you know, I'm on the first month using my cbfm. I'm currently,y on day 24 of my cycle. My monitor read low from cd6 to cd14 where it went high and stayed there :wacko:
I did opks to back it up and I was assuming I ov'd cd16, I had mittleschmertz and a pos opk. I'm worried b/c the monitor didn't show me a peak reading... why is this? Did I not ov like I thought I had or was the monitor just not sure?

Thanks in advance! xx


----------



## SquirrelGirl

Gemie, sometimes it takes the CBFM a couple cycles to "learn" about you. So I would think that you probably did O earlier, and next month the CBFM will do better at finding your peak. I got a peak the first month using it, but not everyone does. And Megg herself never ever got a peak... So :shrug:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Oh Sorry, how rude of me!

*CONGRATS ON YOUR EARLIER OVULATION SQUIRRELGIRL!!! *& *YOU GO GIRL TO JENNI FOR GETTING YOUR MAN WHERE HE NEEDS TO BE!!! *

*EMMA,* as you can see from my experience forgetting to test on Fri (CD 11) didn't seem to have any bearing on things... got a low the next day and a peak the day after... especially since you are very early on in your cycle I wouldn't worry about it! 

*Sugarlove* if I were you, I would just get some BD in to cover your bases and carry on testing just to see what happens... 

GL ladies! Hoping everyone else gets their peak soon! x


----------



## Gemie

Aww thank you for answering hun, I asked Megg b/c she's always around and knows her stuff :haha:

I thought it was the 'getting to know me' thing but I was just getting a bit insecure about it, ya know. :shrug:


----------



## Jenni4

Okay Peak Ladies!! Let's get busy getting busy!!! It's sooooo much easier to do the 2WW with friends!!


----------



## SquirrelGirl

BOW CHICKA BOW BOW!!!!!! :sex:


----------



## MissyMarie

Hello everyone

I have finally given up looking at them and have just ordered my CBFM and test sticks. Im a bit impatient, so can anyone explain what you do with it and how it works?

Thanks girls xx:thumbup:


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome MissyMarie!! I'm pretty new here myself. It's easy, I'll make it short and sweet... The day after you start bleeding hit the "m" button sometime in the morning until it displays day 1...this will set your test window for the 3 hours before and 3 hours after this exact time. Make it convenient for first morning urine. Turn the monitor on every day during this window. On day 6 it will start asking for test sticks. Just pee on the stick, take the end cap off and cover the wet part and stick it in the monitor as it shows in the manual. Make sure the monitor is on when you insert the stick. In 5 minutes it will read your fertility levels. You are most fertile during your high and peak days. Then you DTD during those days. (No need to give instructions for that part..hehe) Keep inserting tests sticks until it stops asking, or until you have reached a "peak". Whichever you prefer.

Okay, maybe not so short but I think that's pretty much it. 
Please help ladies if I have left something out!!!


----------



## Leilani

Jenni4 said:


> Thanks Megg! Although I'm still a bit confused about which line is which. I only saw the second line until I got my peak and then I saw both lines. Now the first line is getting lighter again,but the second line is consistent :wacko:. perhaps that is why they made this monitor, for people like me who get the lines all confused!! Lol... guess I'm just used to reading HPT's!! Haha...
> 
> I just knew you would have the answer!!!

The Estrogen line is the one furthest away from the pee-end. Your LH line get s dark then light, as your surge comes and goes. The Estrogen line stays lighter for longer as it takes a while for the level to drop again.



lindseyanne said:


> well these are my tests from today and yest yesterday being the top what doo you think?

Lindsey - I'd say your second one looks like my day before peak tests. What a wacky cycle you've had!


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Leilani! I just looked at my sticks for the last 4 days, during peak. I can see the lh line (closest to pee end) get darker and then light again. But the estrogen line is dark and has been consistently dark. Is that unusual??


----------



## sugarlove

hi ladies,
I'm on day 19 yet and still not got a peak this month. Is it still possible to get pg with highs or does this prob mean I've not ov?

 I posted yesterday saying I think I had a dodgy test yesterday, so don't know if this has affected things. I'm sure I should have ov by now!


Thanks


----------



## Jenni4

sugarlove said:


> hi ladies,
> I'm on day 19 yet and still not got a peak this month. Is it still possible to get pg with highs or does this prob mean I've not ov?
> 
> I posted yesterday saying I think I had a dodgy test yesterday, so don't know if this has affected things. I'm sure I should have ov by now!
> 
> 
> Thanks

Hi SugarLove! When I got pg with DD I used the monitor for one month. I never got a peak, just a lot of highs. Knowing what I know now I'm sure it just missed my peak, or was getting used to my body. I just kept on BD'ing during those high days and it worked!! FX'd for you!!


----------



## MissyMarie

Jenni4 said:


> Welcome MissyMarie!! I'm pretty new here myself. It's easy, I'll make it short and sweet... The day after you start bleeding hit the "m" button sometime in the morning until it displays day 1...this will set your test window for the 3 hours before and 3 hours after this exact time. Make it convenient for first morning urine. Turn the monitor on every day during this window. On day 6 it will start asking for test sticks. Just pee on the stick, take the end cap off and cover the wet part and stick it in the monitor as it shows in the manual. Make sure the monitor is on when you insert the stick. In 5 minutes it will read your fertility levels. You are most fertile during your high and peak days. Then you DTD during those days. (No need to give instructions for that part..hehe) Keep inserting tests sticks until it stops asking, or until you have reached a "peak". Whichever you prefer.
> 
> Okay, maybe not so short but I think that's pretty much it.
> Please help ladies if I have left something out!!!


Thanks Jenni! Did it work for you? How long were you TTC before you started to use CBFM? How long did it take you after you started using it?

Thanks hun xx:hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Missy! Well, the first time I used the monitor I had been trying for 4 months, bought the monitor and got pg right away, first month. Now it's four years later, been trying for 3 months then bought the monitor. This is my first cycle with this monitor. I hope it goes as well as last time!! FX'd!!


----------



## MissyMarie

Jenni4 said:


> Hey Missy! Well, the first time I used the monitor I had been trying for 4 months, bought the monitor and got pg right away, first month. Now it's four years later, been trying for 3 months then bought the monitor. This is my first cycle with this monitor. I hope it goes as well as last time!! FX'd!!


Aww thats grear Jenni! Fingers crossed for you. I hope you get your BFP soon! This will be my first and im really excited. I know I really want to be a mom but need to get my finger out because of my age (36 last week) which is why Ive bitten the bullet and bought the monitor (they are not cheap!). Just waiting for it to arrive now! :thumbup:


----------



## WhisperOfHope

im dying to do my test today but caant until at leats one as the way we set the stpid machine lol


----------



## WhisperOfHope

got another high on it


----------



## Gemie

Okay so... day 25 on my monitor and I really couldn't be bothered to poas today so I fed it an old one expecting to just see another high reading as I thought it wasn't reading my sticks now anyway. (I've been getting highs from day 14 and no peak. First month using)
It was a low reading today :wacko:
This has really confused me... Anyone????


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry girls... I was in a car and then fast asleep for a while! LOL Looks like all the questions got answered though, I think! :hugs: I'm back to having no life and being online constantly though... :)


----------



## WhisperOfHope

do i take it that im about to ov if i have another high??


----------



## bunnie2

hi, has anyone used the boots monitor?


----------



## Gemie

Megg33k said:


> Sorry girls... I was in a car and then fast asleep for a while! LOL Looks like all the questions got answered though, I think! :hugs: I'm back to having no life and being online constantly though... :)

Hi Megg could you take a look at my post just above yours that I've quoted please? :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

bunnie2 said:


> hi, has anyone used the boots monitor?

No but I've heard it's a waste of money and you may as well by a BBT thermometer and use fertility friend. Does the exact same job and is lots cheaper. xx


----------



## Megg33k

Gemie said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls... I was in a car and then fast asleep for a while! LOL Looks like all the questions got answered though, I think! :hugs: I'm back to having no life and being online constantly though... :)
> 
> Hi Megg could you take a look at my post just above yours that I've quoted please? :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm guessing the old one you used was a lower reading than what you're sticks have been lately. It doesn't really matter. Today was probably stick #20, so it would automatically go back to low tomorrow. I think you should probably just ignore it until next month, if you need another month! Don't let it stress you! :hugs:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks Megg! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Jenni4 said:


> Thanks Leilani! I just looked at my sticks for the last 4 days, during peak. I can see the lh line (closest to pee end) get darker and then light again. But the estrogen line is dark and has been consistently dark. Is that unusual??

Hey Megg...what do you think?? 

DH came home last night finally...yada, yada, yada....looks like I'm in the 2WW! It's a long shot this month but still hoping!


----------



## Megg33k

Jenni4 said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Leilani! I just looked at my sticks for the last 4 days, during peak. I can see the lh line (closest to pee end) get darker and then light again. But the estrogen line is dark and has been consistently dark. Is that unusual??
> 
> Hey Megg...what do you think??
> 
> DH came home last night finally...yada, yada, yada....looks like I'm in the 2WW! It's a long shot this month but still hoping!Click to expand...

I'm not sure, honey... Uhm... Can you take a picture? I mean, has it lightened from the beginning of your cycle? Or has it just been dark all the time? If the machine picked up your Peak, I don't see how it could be too much of an issue.


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Megg! It started out light and then became darker around my first high day and has stayed dark. That's why I thought maybe it was a control line. Anyway...I'll see if I can take a pic later and post it. That means my estrogen is low?? I'm just over thinking things I think!?! LOL!!


----------



## Megg33k

Wait.. Okay... Let's try this:

The line closest to the wick (where you pee) is the LH line. The line furthest from it is your estrogen line. LH gets DARKER when it goes up. Estrogen gets LIGHTER when it goes up. Make sense?


----------



## WhisperOfHope

megggg help!


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hi Lindsay, I think you're supposed to BD when you get highs because you are approaching PEAK which indicates ovulation in 24 - 36 hours. However, some ladies never get a peak on their first cycle with the monitor, so definitely cover your bases and get the BD in. 

Ladies, is my memory slipping or did somebody say that after you get a PEAK the machine doesn't really read your sticks? If so, how do you know this? Like how did you find out. Just wondering because I ended up using Second morning wee today and I still got a PEAK reading. I just zonked out on the loo this morning and totally forgot about operation TTC... lol


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Megg.. I just need to stop looking at my sticks!! My LH line did what it was supposed to, (light, dark, getting lighter again) but my estrogen line went from light to dark right before my LH surge and is dark still. I was doing some reading and it looks like you get an estrogen surge, then a LH surge as estrogen falls. That looks like what happened on my sticks. Except my estrogen level fell fast,no faint line....just light to dark. Too much information for my brain.

Pee on stick, insert stick, read monitor display and throw stick away. That's what my manual should say!! Lol!!


----------



## Gemie

YankeeMama30 said:


> Hi Lindsay, I think you're supposed to BD when you get highs because you are approaching PEAK which indicates ovulation in 24 - 36 hours. However, some ladies never get a peak on their first cycle with the monitor, so definitely cover your bases and get the BD in.
> 
> Ladies, is my memory slipping or did somebody say that after you get a PEAK the machine doesn't really read your sticks? If so, how do you know this? Like how did you find out. Just wondering because I ended up using Second morning wee today and I still got a PEAK reading. I just zonked out on the loo this morning and totally forgot about operation TTC... lol

After your first peak you automatically get another peak then a high and it will go back to low again. As for Megg33k knowing about the monitor not reading the sticks after the peak... I don't know but would like to! xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Megg33k said:


> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls... I was in a car and then fast asleep for a while! LOL Looks like all the questions got answered though, I think! :hugs: I'm back to having no life and being online constantly though... :)
> 
> Hi Megg could you take a look at my post just above yours that I've quoted please? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the old one you used was a lower reading than what you're sticks have been lately. It doesn't really matter. Today was probably stick #20, so it would automatically go back to low tomorrow. I think you should probably just ignore it until next month, if you need another month! Don't let it stress you! :hugs:Click to expand...

I've never gotten a peak so far, and am in my third cycle using the CBFM... I get a bunch of highs but no peaks. On the day of the 20th test for me, the stick has gone back to low both times. I think that no matter what, possibly unless it is a peak reading, the 20th stick you use will always go back to low. My sticks will look the same as when I get high readings, and it still always goes back to low. I think that it is a programmed low, just like the peak-peak-high-low programmed readings after a peak is detected. I actually ovulated on CD28 last cycle, which was also the day of my last stick (the monitor starts me on CD9 because my cycles are longer) and it had gone back down to low, so that's why I think that it is automatic!


----------



## Quaver

My 10th stick was the 1st Peak, and the following day it didn't ask for the sticks but said Peak, High then Low, so I assume it doesn't read the stick after the 1st Peak:flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

bunnie2 said:


> hi, has anyone used the boots monitor?

I have one, It came today it only cost me about £3.99 including delivery. It is just the same as a BBT & using Fertility friend but the reason i got it was it has an alarm on it and im terrible at getting up lol. So the alarm will go off the stick in my mouth and i can still be asleep :haha: worth it if you ask me :) xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Megg and all the ladies....here are what my test sticks look like. Pee end is on the left.. I'm way too obsessive!! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_4747.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Gemie

ooSweetPea said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gemie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls... I was in a car and then fast asleep for a while! LOL Looks like all the questions got answered though, I think! :hugs: I'm back to having no life and being online constantly though... :)
> 
> Hi Megg could you take a look at my post just above yours that I've quoted please? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm guessing the old one you used was a lower reading than what you're sticks have been lately. It doesn't really matter. Today was probably stick #20, so it would automatically go back to low tomorrow. I think you should probably just ignore it until next month, if you need another month! Don't let it stress you! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never gotten a peak so far, and am in my third cycle using the CBFM... I get a bunch of highs but no peaks. On the day of the 20th test for me, the stick has gone back to low both times. I think that no matter what, possibly unless it is a peak reading, the 20th stick you use will always go back to low. My sticks will look the same as when I get high readings, and it still always goes back to low. I think that it is a programmed low, just like the peak-peak-high-low programmed readings after a peak is detected. I actually ovulated on CD28 last cycle, which was also the day of my last stick (the monitor starts me on CD9 because my cycles are longer) and it had gone back down to low, so that's why I think that it is automatic!Click to expand...

The thing is this was about my 18th stick and I used an old one I didn't pee on a new one as Megg says there's no point. I know this stick that I used read high yesterday but when I used it today it read low :wacko: I just wish I'd not been so lazy and pee'd on the darn stick :grr:


----------



## Leilani

Gemie - as you wee on CD 25 - that is your 20th stick. What Quaver says is your proof about the auto readings. Once you've had a peak, if you turn the CBFM on after your testing window, you will see the auto peak, high low progression - don't turn it on during the window and fall for it's begging trick!

Jenni4 - Apart from day 9, your sticks look fine. Even when estrogen is sky high (like IVF induced sky high), you should see more of a line than on your D9 stick - perhaps you didn't get it wet enough! Other than that your estrogen shows that it rose and fell.

Lindsey - BD every other day on the highs, and both peaks. Back up your CBFM sticks with afternoon OPKs if you are concerned. Your monitor goes from low to high as it detects an increse in estrogen - indicating that you have a follicle growing. Some people get 1 or 2 highs before their peaks - others get 10 or 12 - there really is no way to tell is you are about to OV until you get a peak (or a +VE opk the afternoon before), but that is still no guarantee of ovulation - just a really good indicator. Are you saving your FMU or using other pee? If you are saving it - don't put it in the fridge.


----------



## Gemie

Oh right! I was expecting it to ask for the last stick tomorrow... I worked it out wrong lol I understand now. Thanks everyone :)


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Can someone take a look at my sticks and give an opinion? These are sticks 13, 14 and 15, top to bottom. All high readings. Today, CD15 was my 10th high day, my first month. I'm just wondering if a peak is coming. Thanks!!:happydance:

Sorry a little blurry - I tried! :wacko:
 



Attached Files:







033.jpg
File size: 13.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Leilani

Jennifer - looks like you'll get a peak tomorrow to me, but if not BD anyway!


----------



## Megg33k

Jennifer - I agree... 1 or 2 more days! :thumbup:

Linds - I'd be happy to help... but the post didn't exactly tell me what to help with! :rofl:


----------



## ooSweetPea

lindseyanne said:


> do i take it that im about to ov if i have another high??

I'm guessing this is your question? Usually, right as you are about to ov, you will get a peak reading on the monitor. A lot of women actually O on the second peak reading day, however some O the first peak day and some O the day after the two peaks when the monitor goes back to reading high. 

With that said, I ovulated last month without getting any peaks at all, and I know women on here that never got a peak reading have still gotten pg that cycle. That is why it is a good idea to BD at least every other day when you are getting high readings, because sometimes you might not get a peak every cycle, especially the first few cycles you use it when the monitor is still 'learning' you.


----------



## Jenni4

Hello! Anybody there?? I think I must be the only one who has no life, just sits online!! Lol..?... This is going to be a long 2ww if no one is around!!


----------



## Misty05

Well my AF is due in two days . Just got the one symptom really. Got sore boobies (on the sides). I've been using a CBFM for the past 6 cycles and according to this month I did not ovulate. Got no PEAK. And the machine is still asking for a stick on cycle day 26 (but I rang the help line and she said it was OK to stop giving the machine test sticks - I was on my 19day and it was totally different to previous mths)!!!!!!!!! It usually has the flashing M to show impending menstrual cycle approaching. 

Do you ladies know if not ovulating can affect your menstrual cycle?? I'm just a bit confused as to why after 6 months of using the CBFM and getting a PEAK every time to not getting a PEAK this cycle. 

Also I normally spot up to a week before AF but I've had no spotting this month......I've been taking B Complex and a multi vit for nearly 2 weeks now as I've read that they help with spotting/low progesterone.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Misty! Welcome! Thanks for keeping me company! Unfortunately 
I have no idea how to answer your questions but there are a lot of really great ladies here who I'm sure will now how to answer your questions. I don't know where they are but I'm sure they will be back soon!! Good Luck!!


----------



## Gemie

Hey Jenni4 how are you doing? I'll keep you company my OH and DS are watching a film that I'm just not interested it all :haha:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

You girls were right!!!!!!! I got my first peak today.. THANK YOU!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks Gemie! It's late here and my DD is sleeping and my OH just left again for...get this...two weeks! He'll be home the day AF is scheduled to arrive....hopefully OH will come home and AF will miss the flight!! Thanks for making me feel not so alone!!


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Jennifer....time to get busy!!!:happydance:


----------



## Gemie

Jenni4 said:


> Thanks Gemie! It's late here and my DD is sleeping and my OH just left again for...get this...two weeks! He'll be home the day AF is scheduled to arrive....hopefully OH will come home and AF will miss the flight!! Thanks for making me feel not so alone!!

2 weeks?! OMG how do you cope? I get withdrawals when my oh goes to work lol
I really hope you get your :bfp: for when he comes home! That would be awesome :)

I'm 10dpo today and no sign of af yet. My fingers are so tightly crossed but I just keep thinking ' No this can't be the month' All of my psychic readings (10 in total :haha:) have said :bfp: September/October.
How silly though... I keep saying I did it for a bit of fun and now I'm believing it! lol


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Gemie...Yeah, 2 weeks is a long wait!!! (in both respects!!). Just a few more days wait for you and you'll know.... who knows, maybe those psychics were off by a month!! You do what you gotta do...psychic readings or not, the power of suggestion is a powerful thing!!


----------



## Gemie

Thanks hunni! I so hope they were a month off too. I mean it's not set in stone, I know!

2 weeks is far too long to wait for af/bfp and oh! lol

I'll be officially late on Friday so if no :witch: then I may test! :wacko: lol


----------



## Jenni4

Good Luck Gemie!! I'll be sending fabulous thoughts your way!! You have much more strength than I do if you can wait until Friday!!


----------



## Gemie

Thank you hunni! :dust: to you!!


----------



## Merry

Hey ya, sure this has been asked many times before but can't face reading 828 pages of posts! Do you need to start using this monitor on day 1 of your cycle or can you start mid cycle? I haven't ovulated for months, so thought it might be useful to use with temperature charting to try and id my random ovulations
Cheers guys


----------



## Gemie

you can set it up to day 5 but not after. Good luck xx


----------



## Merry

Gemie said:


> you can set it up to day 5 but not after. Good luck xx

Cool, so I can get it Thursday and set it up then on day 5. Assuming it's ok to do it in the evening. It's not a pee first thing only device is it? 
Thanks Gemie


----------



## Gemie

Yeah, you have to set it for it to use your first morning urine. Then you get a six hour testing window say you wake up the first day at 8am and switch it on the next sday you're able then to switch it on from 5am to 11am if you miss the window you'll miss it if it asks for a test.(Itr will start asking for tests from day 6)


----------



## Leilani

Merry said:


> Cool, so I can get it Thursday and set it up then on day 5. Assuming it's ok to do it in the evening. It's not a pee first thing only device is it?
> Thanks Gemie

Merry - have you read the instructions that come with the CBFM? If you don't have them - the booklet is available as a PDF from their website - and is much more concise than this thread! CBFM - links to FAQ and Booklet

It is a FMU device, and it sounds like it might not be suitable for you, as it only works for cycles up to 42 days - any longer and you'll just be peeing on very expensive sticks and only getting lows, or possibly some highs. You would be better off using IC (internet cheapie) OPKs until the start of a new cycle, and then maybe moving onto the CBFM - but if you don't ovulate before CD25, it won't help. The next month it'll ask for sticks later, but only by a couple of days - so it'll give you 'til CD28 to ovulate.


----------



## Emma051980

good morning all!
ok, so i am on cd10 today, i have gotten two highs in a row and on the pee stick, there was one clear line and one faint line (the faint line wasn't there yesterday), does that mean there is a peak on the horizon???
what exactly are them two lines??


----------



## Jenni4

Megg33k said:


> I'm never offline for long! :rofl: Thanks girls! You make me blush! :blush:
> 
> There is no "control line" and "test line" on the CBFM sticks. One line detects estrogen and the other detects LH. The LH line gets DARKER as your LH rises... like you would expect. The estrogen line get LIGHTER as your estrogen rises... which is completely counterintuitive. So, the line you see dark as the beginning of your cycle is the estrogen line showing that your estrogen is low. The light line at the beginning of your cycle is the LH line showing that your LH is also low. It is meant for the LH line to darken as the estrogen line lightens. This makes for a proper Peak stick showing a very faint or missing estrogen line with a very dark LH line. :thumbup:

Hi Emma...thought this previous quote might help explain...


----------



## kezza78

Hi all, 

So today is CD7 and got my first test day:happydance:. Just gotta wait now for those important 'highs' and 'peaks'. Heres to happy poas!!

Good luck Gemie, only 2 more days to go!! Sending lots of :dust: your way.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Kezza! Good Luck! Let us know when you get those highs and peaks!


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi, can I join in on this??? 

Am on my first month of using the monitor and 3rd month of TTC. Had a mad old cycle last month (45 days) and FF didn't really pick up a clear ovulation so hoping the cycle will drop and I'll get back on track.

Only had 4 cycles since coming off the pill (which has messed me up a treat) and these have been 54, 41, 29 and 45 days. Am back on agnus castus to try and balance things out this month and get my length down a bit.

Keeping the faith last month was a blip and I'll be within the monitor's time frame!

On CD10 today and still on lows...


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome to the group FallenAngel!! You have had some wacky cycles!! Hopefully the monitor will catch you in time...It's worth a try!! Good luck!!


----------



## fallenangel78

I tell you, if anyone had told me that the pill would mess me up so much I'd have thought twice!

The agnus castus sorted me out to get the cycle down when I first came off but thought I was ok so gave up on it - doh! On starflower oil as well so just hoping this will help (surely?!?!)

Used to be 28 days bang on but hey ho!!


----------



## natalies1982

hi ive just bought the monitor to use when my AF arrives. i used one to concieve my 3rd baby and it worked the first month of trying. i will be back once ive on CD1 i hope its soon


----------



## Sarah27

Hello can I join in tooo? I am such a cbfm thickett!
Have been ttc for a couple of months.. First month of using cbfm..
I got PEAKS on days 10-11 (27-28 day cycle) does this mean I ov on one of these days I had achey ov pains also. Or would it still be 12-48 hours after you get your peak like it is with OPKS? I am soo confused? I thought I had to dtd on my HIGH and peak days and 12-48 hours after my peaks I was back onto LOW.... PLEH!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome to the new ladies :D xx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sarah27, here's a quote that might help. A lot of questions are answered by looking back a few pages as many people have the same ones! ;)



ooSweetPea said:


> Usually, right as you are about to ov, you will get a peak reading on the monitor. A lot of women actually O on the second peak reading day, however some O the first peak day and some O the day after the two peaks when the monitor goes back to reading high.

The monitor is programmed to read peak, peak, high, and then back to low after you get your first peak day. It is pointless to keep feeding it sticks after you get your first peak because it does not read them, it just shows the programmed levels. Hope that helps.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Natalie and Sarah! Welcome! There is a lot of good info here...:thumbup:

Where are my other 2WW'ers? Just wondering how you all are doing...


----------



## Sarah27

Thanks for the welcome girls! Sweetpea gonna have a look through some back pages! Its gonna take me a while to do the full 800 lol!! I guess I will be a 2ww.. I got my PEAKS last friday and sat.... but have defo missed it this month we have had a crappy time! But it aint over till the red lady sings! xxxxx:witch: xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenni4

FX'd Sarah!!


----------



## Sarah27

Well I keep smiling JXXX Going on holiday next week last thing I need is af and a flight with a 4 year old lol! :) xxx


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks for the welcome :)

Looking forward to the updates on how some of you are doing on your tww and how us newbies are getting on :)


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Has anyone else gone from low to peak without a 'high' in the middle?

I'm not complaining as I'm CD15 and I was getting worried that I wasn't getting a peak but it seems weird for me to go straight to the peak?


----------



## Leilani

I did 2 months in a row!


----------



## Jenni4

I just went from a low to a peak as well. :wacko:


----------



## pinkylisa28

been reading this thread for months now and after 12months of ttc number 2, ive finally bought a cbfm, so excited!just programmed it today as cd5 so should start testing tomorrow. also started charting and taking soy. so if this doesnt work nothing will, lol!:happydance:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi PinkyLisa! Welcome and good luck!


----------



## spuddy13

Hi everyone,

My CBFM arrived today! :happydance:

We are TTC for number 2 and this will be the first month of doing it "properly" as we have been NTNP for a few months.

I have bought the CBFM, OPK's, HPT's and am on the vitamins! 

I am on CD11 so I cant start using it yet until next cycle, but I dont know what I want more..a BFP so I dont have to use it, or my AF to hurry up so I can have a go :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Spuddy! Looks like you are ready to give it a go!! Lol...
I would choose a BFP any day over AF!! The shorter your stay here the better!!


----------



## spuddy13

Hi!

True, I would love to not have to use it, just wish I could start it in the morning, but nevermind..it will have to be OPK's for this month now:thumbup:


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Gemie!! just wanted to let you know I was thinking about you.... FX'd for your BFP tomorrow!!


----------



## Gemie

Awww thank you hunni :)

I'm not sure ya know :cry: I already had a :bfn: yesterday. I only tested b/c I was SURE af was on it's way in. I was CERTAIN but nothing yet :wacko: Plenty of mild cramps so I really think it'll be with me by the morning :(

Oh well another month to us my cbfm and hope I get a peak this time!


----------



## Jenni4

Oohhh...Gemie, I had no idea! So sorry my friend! Well, I know it's no consolation prize but you get to hang out with us cool chicks for another month before you say goodbye!! :flower:


----------



## Gemie

:hugs: thats very true!. xx


----------



## Jenni4

Hello YankeeMama, Sugarlove, Squirrelgirl and all my other 2ww'ers!! How are you? I'm workin on waiting patiently...not my strong point. I think I need something to do...I just sit here and wonder if those tinglings I feel inside are imaginary! They get me every time! I wonder how come I never ever felt them until I was ttc?? Lol!


----------



## A43

Hi girls

Could anyone tell me if the CBFM tells you when to do a preg test please?
Im getting impatient!!!! its 10 days dpo tmrw I think! 


usual feelings like I might be but i have learnt with time the witch is cruel it may just be the witch is due....trying to think I wont be preg..hoping it might help!! 


Thanks x


----------



## Leilani

It won't tell you when to test - but it does start flashing the m when it thinks AF is on her way. This is prt of the pre-programming - as it does it a certain number of days after your first peak, but have never been looking at it to know the exact dpp (days past peak). How long is you LP normally, do you know? And how sensitive are your tests?


----------



## A43

Thanks Leilani
Well this is the thing.. I am not sure about my LP. I think its a mere 11 to 12 days....but everything is out of sink at the moment...I ovulated a week later than I thought I would (first time with CBFM) and tomorrow would be DPO10.... 
last month I had a 34 day cycle, month before 28 day and the rest before that have been regular 29 to 30 day cycles.
So what with all this confusion and me taking 2x B50 complex every morning I am a tad confused with what my LP will be this time.....

Think I need to buy a FR test really - going to try and hold off until Sunday morning i the hope I get a 11 or 12 day LP...fingers crossed 
Thanks for you help so far by the way xx.


----------



## fallenangel78

Fingers crossed for you A43 :)

I'm still on lows on the monitor on CD12 although I can see the 2nd line getting darker and I had a about 1/2 positive cheapy OPK last night so hoping that means things are going in the right direction and a high might be coming my way?????


----------



## Jenni4

FX'd A43!!! And FallenAngel, looks like it might be coming.... Good luck!!


----------



## A43

thx everyone think yr high is on its way fallenangel78!!


----------



## Gemie

Just to let you know... first month of using the cbfm with no peak readings at all, I got my :bfp: this morning!

:dust: to all


----------



## fallenangel78

That's fab Gemie - first month too, that's really fantastic :) You must be so made up :)

Did you just get highs then? At what point did they start registering?


----------



## Jenni4

Yay Gemie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep, guess those psychics were 1 month off! You just proved to me that early testing is bad cause you originally said waiting till Friday, but decided to test yesterday and got BFN! Lesson learned...no early testing!

I am so happy for you!!! Hopefully you have started a BFP trend here!!


----------



## Gemie

I got highs from cd14 until it used the 20 sticks then went low again. I got a pos opk on cd 16 and stopped having sex on that day.We'd done every night for a few nights so were knackered :haha:

Yep the readings were a month or 2 out! I'm so pleased! They usually say they can be lol xx


----------



## Gemie

Oh yeah and like Jenni4 says I tested on 12dpo and got a bfn on an ic


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Gemie... Just for the rest of us hopefuls I was wondering if you could share some stats about your ttc journey... Like how long you have been trying, age, things you different this month, besides the monitor...etc.. You know.... Any tricks?? Lol!! Thanks!! :winkwink:


----------



## A43

Gemie Gemie Gemie - really pleased for you. CONGRATS and on first time!! WOW
I'm not sure what my result is going to be but I am testing tmoz with Predictor (tells you 5 days prior).
Send me some baby dust and some vibes!! please....
xx


----------



## Jenni4

FX'd for you A43!!!

Gemie... What's an ic??


----------



## Gemie

Jenni4 said:


> Hey Gemie... Just for the rest of us hopefuls I was wondering if you could share some stats about your ttc journey... Like how long you have been trying, age, things you different this month, besides the monitor...etc.. You know.... Any tricks?? Lol!! Thanks!! :winkwink:

I'm 31 and obese! My OH is 28

I came off cerazette (mini pill) on the 28th April didn't have a withdrawal bleed but I had a long wait (7 weeks) then had quite a bad af... very heavy and painful.
24 days later I got a normal af not so heavy or painful.
As you know I used the cbfm but didn't get any peaks just a load of highs... so we bd'd;
cd4 
cd 7
cd 9
cd 11
cd 13
cd 15
cd 16 (plus positive opk)

I was drinking grapefruit juice from af to ov and taking maca and prenatals, vit c and zinc, magnesium, calcium and vit d
OH had stopped maca and was taking wellman conception (sporadically!)

So 1 normal af after the pill then a :bfp:

Good luck girls and I hope some of you can join me soon!

PS an IC = internet cheapie test
:dust:


----------



## Quaver

Congrats *Gemie!*:yipee:

FX'd *A43*:dust:

*Jenni4*, ICs are internet cheapies like these: https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G7STT0/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A4DI4ZJ5WTRP7


----------



## Megg33k

OMG! Congrats, Gemie! :hugs: I'm so happy for you! :yipee:


----------



## Gemie

Thanks ladies! and thank you for all your help while I stressed over my first cbfm month... you're all fab! :hugs:


----------



## southerngal2

This will be my first cycle to use my cbfm. I hope I get as lucky as Gemie!


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome SoutherGal!!

Btw Gemie... You can still hang out with us cool chicks if you want!! :thumbup: lol...


----------



## SarahJane

Woohooo my CBFM arrived yesterday and I have now read and understood how it works (sort of!!). I am so excited! AF due today/tomorrow (have tested and counted myself out this month) 

CBFM recommended by someone I work with who was trying for years then got her BFP after 2 months. 

Hello all x


----------



## Sparky67

This is my second month of using the CBFM - first month was textbook, low, high, peak, high for a day then back to low, confirmed by temp charts.

This month - I have got 8 highs now, no peaks, and according to my temps I am 3 DPO. I can understand that it can miss my peak day, but should it still be high this many days after OV-ing?


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome SarahJane and Sparky!!

I think it will continue to read high until it reads a peak, even though it might have missed your peak. I think it will keep asking until it reaches it's 20 stick limit. 

Is that right girls?? I'm still new to this, but that's what I thought...please correct me if I'm wrong!!!!

Either way...I would keep testing and bd'ing like crazy!!!


----------



## Gemie

Spot on Jenni4 :thumbup:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hello ladies do you mind if i join you? I just got my cbfm, i turned it on and set it today to CD 2 as it only arrived yesterday lunch time and i got af yesterday morning when i got up.

This is our 3rd month ttc and for me it was time to involve a little help (the cbfm) i know 3 months is not a tremendous amount of time but i have ds who i conceived 1st month of trying after coming off the pill.

I was on cerazette so my 1st cycle was 38 days long but the last one was 29 so i hope i am back to normal. Although i have ds he is from my previous relationship and this will be mine and fiance's 1st baby together :)

p.s Hi Gemie and for a 3rd time - CONGRATULATIONS you lucky lady you deserve it xx


----------



## Gemie

Aww thanks Elmo! I'm praying the first month of cbfm will be lucky for you too!


----------



## A43

Welcome new ladies! 

Just tested on dp09....but day 32 so its a long cyle this month and its a BFN with Predictor Pregnancy test (5 days in advance of a missed period).
I couldn't wait until tomorrow !! is dp09 too early? 
aggghhhh!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi A43!! Looks like I'm not the only POAS addict here!! My opinion is that 9dpo is way early for testing, even though I tested last month at 8dpo!! :wacko: Even if your cycle is long, the second half of your cycle, the luteal phase after ovulation, should still be around 14 days. This is what I gather from the various websites I've been reading. Regardless of the scientific stuff, I didn't get my BFP with DD until 14dpo. 

There's still hope for you girl!!!! FX'd!! :happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

I'm back on the cbfm wagon following mmc......cd11 now...on low but don't expect highs until cd14/15......fingers crossed for this cycle :)

Congratulations to those who have bfp and good luck to all you other cbfm users!


----------



## A43

Jenni4 said:


> Hi A43!! Looks like I'm not the only POAS addict here!! My opinion is that 9dpo is way early for testing, even though I tested last month at 8dpo!! :wacko: Even if your cycle is long, the second half of your cycle, the luteal phase after ovulation, should still be around 14 days. This is what I gather from the various websites I've been reading. Regardless of the scientific stuff, I didn't get my BFP with DD until 14dpo.
> 
> There's still hope for you girl!!!! FX'd!! :happydance:

Thanks Jenni4 for the moral support....I'll wait and test again :wine:
Its just so frustrating sometimes and even though compared to the ladies on the site its not been that long for us, I just feel really sick n tired of it all! 
Sorry for moaning! just needed an ear x


----------



## Jenni4

That's ok A43!! I totally understand! I have two ears...you can have both of them!!


----------



## A43

klcuk3 said:


> I'm back on the cbfm wagon following mmc......cd11 now...on low but don't expect highs until cd14/15......fingers crossed for this cycle :)
> 
> Congratulations to those who have bfp and good luck to all you other cbfm users!

sorry to hear about yr mmc chick. i didnt get my highs and peaks until later than i thought so keep an open mind and bd as much as other half will let you!!
xx


----------



## mrsw1983

Hi Ladies, can anyone help? 
This is my first month using CBFM, I'm on CD11 and so far no highs (no +OPK either!). Last month I had a +OPK on CD10, of a 24 day cycle. I would have thought I would have got a high by now this month? I've only BD so far on CD8 as no high yet. Should I be anxious?xx


----------



## A43

mrsw1983
I don't think you need to worry yet at all. Just keep going! Trust the machine.
x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gemie said:


> Just to let you know... first month of using the cbfm with no peak readings at all, I got my :bfp: this morning!
> 
> :dust: to all

OMGGGG Gemie!!!!! :D YAY! Im soo soo happy for you! I have all my fingers and toes crossed that its a extra sticky bean (Or two) :D xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Gemie

Aww thank you hunni! 2? OMG! lol 

I hope you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gemie said:


> Aww thank you hunni! 2? OMG! lol
> 
> I hope you get your :bfp: soon! :dust:

You never know lol could be 1, 2 or 3 :haha:

Thank you hun, i would really love to move to the 1st Tri with you! xxx


----------



## Sparky67

Jenni4 said:


> Welcome SarahJane and Sparky!!
> 
> I think it will continue to read high until it reads a peak, even though it might have missed your peak. I think it will keep asking until it reaches it's 20 stick limit.
> 
> Is that right girls?? I'm still new to this, but that's what I thought...please correct me if I'm wrong!!!!
> 
> Either way...I would keep testing and bd'ing like crazy!!!

That's a bit naughty - I'd probably OV'd before starting the second lot of 10, so that's a bit of a waste of time (and money!)


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Sparky, Yeah, I'm one of those weird people who likes to POAS! I get like to see what the lines do, and I'm a bit embarrassed to say....but there's a part of me that wants to do what the machine says so that it doesn't get mad at me :wacko::wacko::wacko: Completely irrational, but very practical if the machines decide to take over the universe!! Lol!!!! :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## mrsw1983

A43 said:


> mrsw1983
> I don't think you need to worry yet at all. Just keep going! Trust the machine.
> x


Thanks. CD12 still low:shrug:


----------



## cassiedave

Hello,
I have been using my clear blue fertility monitor for 11 days and everything has been working correctly i have been on high fertility since day 7 the day after i started using the test sticks. I have woken up today and done the test but when i put my stick in after being told to, i was never instructed to take the stick back out and the monitor turned itself off.
I was just wondering if this was a common problem or if it could be the batteries and if i take the batteries out if it will loose all of my data?

I am very excited about this monitor and have been doing exactly what it is asking so if any body can help i would be most grateful. Thanks :flower:


----------



## dippyns

Hi..this is my first month of using CBFM...I am on day 20 and got a peak today..but till yest I was getting low...how come I didnt get any high's this month?


----------



## 678star-bex

dippyns said:


> Hi..this is my first month of using CBFM...I am on day 20 and got a peak today..but till yest I was getting low...how come I didnt get any high's this month?

This happened to me last month. I have been using monitor for 5 cycles (i think) and this had never happened b4. i was mega stressed last month tho.


----------



## 678star-bex

678star-bex said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> As far as temping goes, its not really as hard as it looks! I'd be happy to help you through it if you like! :hugs:
> 
> yes please, cud u tell me which one to buy. amazon? i am from westcountry uk. thank u meg33kClick to expand...

Hi Meg33k My thermometer has arrived & im started to record temps. So worried that my peak is on cd 15 and AF comes cd25.

Really hope temping works but doesn't that just tell u ov has gone? thanks


----------



## Nvr2Late

dippyns said:


> Hi..this is my first month of using CBFM...I am on day 20 and got a peak today..but till yest I was getting low...how come I didnt get any high's this month?

I'm having a similar issue. I'm CD11. By now, I'm usually either medium or high on the monitor, but this morning I wa still low. 

Is it common to go from low to high quickly, or even low to peak?????


----------



## Leilani

cassiedave said:


> Hello,
> I have been using my clear blue fertility monitor for 11 days and everything has been working correctly i have been on high fertility since day 7 the day after i started using the test sticks. I have woken up today and done the test but when i put my stick in after being told to, i was never instructed to take the stick back out and the monitor turned itself off.
> I was just wondering if this was a common problem or if it could be the batteries and if i take the batteries out if it will loose all of my data?
> 
> I am very excited about this monitor and have been doing exactly what it is asking so if any body can help i would be most grateful. Thanks :flower:

This is perfectly normal. Once the monitor has read yuor stick, the remove stick icon (the right pointing arrow) is shown. After about a minute - though I've never timed it - the monitor turnd itself off to save the batteries. Yiou can either remove the stick, and then turn it on to see your reading for the day, or turn it on, and you will see the ! next to the stick icon - this just means remove the stick, but is not an arrow because the machine has turned itself off in the meantime!

I ususally leave my monitor to do it's thing whilst I'm in the shower - sometimes I'm quick enough to see the remove stick symbols, sometimes not - it doesn't matter/

The CBFM gives you a warning when the batteries are running low.


----------



## Megg33k

678star-bex said:


> 678star-bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> As far as temping goes, its not really as hard as it looks! I'd be happy to help you through it if you like! :hugs:
> 
> yes please, cud u tell me which one to buy. amazon? i am from westcountry uk. thank u meg33kClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Meg33k My thermometer has arrived & im started to record temps. So worried that my peak is on cd 15 and AF comes cd25.
> 
> Really hope temping works but doesn't that just tell u ov has gone? thanksClick to expand...

Yes, temping can only tell you about ovulation after the fact, but it will give you a true idea of what your LP looks like. Some people have no clue when O actually takes place after the Peak. I've seen it as late as 3 days after the 2nd Peak. So, it will at least give you a better idea of what's going on during the cycle... how long it takes you to ovulate after you see the Peak... and if you actually need to worry about your LP.


----------



## dippyns

678star-bex said:


> dippyns said:
> 
> 
> Hi..this is my first month of using CBFM...I am on day 20 and got a peak today..but till yest I was getting low...how come I didnt get any high's this month?
> 
> This happened to me last month. I have been using monitor for 5 cycles (i think) and this had never happened b4. i was mega stressed last month tho.Click to expand...

Hmm thanks for the reply..was worried if my body just behaving weird


----------



## 678star-bex

dippyns said:


> 678star-bex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippyns said:
> 
> 
> Hi..this is my first month of using CBFM...I am on day 20 and got a peak today..but till yest I was getting low...how come I didnt get any high's this month?
> 
> This happened to me last month. I have been using monitor for 5 cycles (i think) and this had never happened b4. i was mega stressed last month tho.Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm thanks for the reply..was worried if my body just behaving weirdClick to expand...

Hiya, i don't know why we went from a row of lows to a peak but maybe it was factors such as stress or delayed ov then a huge SURGE that as so signifiant u got ur peak. Since u did get a peak that's gd news :happydance:


----------



## 678star-bex

Wow I'm surprised u can Ov 3 days after 2nd peak on monitor. I think I have a 9/10 day lp so I am worried now. Does the temp go up after ur peak on monitor? thanks for ur reply Meg33k


----------



## A43

Hi 
posted similar on the general TTC first page -no answers yet...can anyone on here help please ? i am a little excited....
So first month with CBFM, just taken a sainsburys test and got a FAINT positive! dp010 - OMG!! anyway I had 1 glass of wine at lunch and took the test after the alcohol had been in my system about 4-5 hrs...I read the limitations and it says alcohol may interfere with the results..do not test after drinking alcohol. its says its a HCG test - thats the same as the others isn't it? but i haven't seen this limitation before on instructions and I might add its the first limitation it mentions??!!

has anyone else seen this before. i will test again tmrw! I got a BFN last night with a different brand.
thanks :shrug:


----------



## Megg33k

678star-bex said:


> Wow I'm surprised u can Ov 3 days after 2nd peak on monitor. I think I have a 9/10 day lp so I am worried now. Does the temp go up after ur peak on monitor? thanks for ur reply Meg33k

Well, most people ovulate BEFORE 3 days after the 2nd Peak... Its not common... Don't get me wrong. Its just something I've seen and the person was wasting a lot of months missing O! Your temp rise will generally be within 1-2 days of your 1st Peak... but that isn't always the case... and there's no real way to know until you see what happens. I've also seen people O the day before or day of the 1st Peak... which can also sometimes be problematic if they wait for the Peak to DTD!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies.. a big welcome to the new Ladies!!

I have to say that all this talk about temping is making me very curious... I'm going back to the states in a few weeks and i think if I don't get my bfp this month i'll buy a thermometer and start trying it out!

Just out of curiosity I looked at the thermometers here at the local grocery, but all of them are in celsius and only three digits...not the right type. :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

Nope, not the right type... You'll more likely find one at a chemist/pharmacy... It will likely say "basal thermometer" or something of the sort. I understand why you don't want one in C if that's not what you're used to... but the chart will look the same in C or F and FF will show you the opposite if you ask it nicely. LOL


----------



## A43

A43 said:


> Hi
> posted similar on the general TTC first page -no answers yet...can anyone on here help please ? i am a little excited....
> So first month with CBFM, just taken a sainsburys test and got a FAINT positive! dp010 - OMG!! anyway I had 1 glass of wine at lunch and took the test after the alcohol had been in my system about 4-5 hrs...I read the limitations and it says alcohol may interfere with the results..do not test after drinking alcohol. its says its a HCG test - thats the same as the others isn't it? but i haven't seen this limitation before on instructions and I might add its the first limitation it mentions??!!
> 
> has anyone else seen this before. i will test again tmrw! I got a BFN last night with a different brand.
> thanks :shrug:

anyone??? please xxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi A43!! I have no idea how to answer your question, but I didn't want you to think I was ignoring you!! i just bought a HPT.. I'mgoing to go open it and see if mine says the same thing. It's some off brand, never heard of it. It's called " maybe"?? It's all they had..... BRB......


----------



## Jenni4

Okay....mine says nothing about alcohol consumption.... So I think I'm going to congratulate you!! Yay!! But, just to be sure i would test again in maybe 4 or 5 hours... please let us know....I know you don't want to get too excited until you know for sure, hang in there....you'll know soon!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

To A43... this time I'm going to give you a big fat congratulations!!! Been looking stuff up online...from everything that I have read alcohol cannot affect the accuracy of an hpt!!! Unless it's some new brand of alcohol with hcg in it!! Lol!! I hope I'm right and then you can join Gemie in the ranks of the BFP chicks!! (save a spot for me...i'm coming....hopefully sooner than later!!!):happydance:


----------



## A43

thanks Jenni4 you have been all both ears you said last night!! 
I'm tempted to test in 4 hrs not sure if I can leave it until tomorrow or not lol!! ooohhh....
Been thinking maybe it says that because if someone was to use one when they had had too many wines, then maybe they'd use it incorrectly??!!

fingers crossed!!

x


----------



## A43

Jenni4 said:


> To A43... this time I'm going to give you a big fat congratulations!!! Been looking stuff up online...from everything that I have read alcohol cannot affect the accuracy of an hpt!!! Unless it's some new brand of alcohol with hcg in it!! Lol!! I hope I'm right and then you can join Gemie in the ranks of the BFP chicks!! (save a spot for me...i'm coming....hopefully sooner than later!!!):happydance:

I'm sending you some really good vibes - dont think there is an smilie for that!
thanks xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

A43 said:


> Hi
> posted similar on the general TTC first page -no answers yet...can anyone on here help please ? i am a little excited....
> So first month with CBFM, just taken a sainsburys test and got a FAINT positive! dp010 - OMG!! anyway I had 1 glass of wine at lunch and took the test after the alcohol had been in my system about 4-5 hrs...I read the limitations and it says alcohol may interfere with the results..do not test after drinking alcohol. its says its a HCG test - thats the same as the others isn't it? but i haven't seen this limitation before on instructions and I might add its the first limitation it mentions??!!
> 
> has anyone else seen this before. i will test again tmrw! I got a BFN last night with a different brand.
> thanks :shrug:

Ive never heard of this before, every time i do a HPT i always read the box and leaflet lol (Something to do for 3 mins ) what test did you use?


----------



## A43

Hi Missxzoie

I used sainsbury's mid stream test(but dunked in a pot instead) which can detect 4 days before missed p.
Yeah i normally read first but just thought sod it it will be fine never expecting that result after a neg last night, so yeah i read it after I'd done the pee. 
Ive just been a bought a cb digital ready for the first urine tomorrow!


----------



## Jenni4

A43! You're killing me!!! We have to wait until tomorrow!! Ughhhh!!!! All these bfp's are giving me hope....I'm on another thread...not very active, but there....and there has been about one bfp in 6 months!! You guys are giving me some hope that this can really happen!! Thanks!!


----------



## Gemie

A43 OMG!!! I really wouldn't think 1 glass would make the test show a pos if it wasn't!

I have everything crossed for you! I want to you to join me in 'April sweet peas' :hugs:
:dust:


----------



## Jenni4

Gemie and A43...... Take me with you!!! I want to be an April Sweet Pea too!!!! :yipee:


----------



## A43

Gemie I am hoping to join you in April sweet pea tomorrow after another pea test (hoping for the words 1-2 weeks in a little box)!! jenni when are you testing?? x


----------



## Jenni4

Hey!! I'm only about 6dpo....so testing tomorrow!! LOL!!! Just kidding....going to try to be a good girl and wait until the 13th, that will be about 12dpo...bought two hpt's today...bad idea...don't think i'll make it to the 13th...:wacko:


----------



## Gemie

A43 said:


> Gemie I am hoping to join you in April sweet pea tomorrow after another pea test (hoping for the words 1-2 weeks in a little box)!! jenni when are you testing?? x

I have EVERYTHING crossed for you hun! and you Jenni4! I can't wait to be bump buddies with you both :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Good luck with testing tomorrow morning!! i will be coming on just to see your result lol.

Please please please dont leave me here on my own!! I want a beany aswell lol take me with you PLEAAAAASSSSSEEEE!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Megg33k

I think the alcohol thing is because it likely dilutes your urine quite a lot... I think they meant it can produce a false negative... not a false positive! So, HUGE CONGRATS to you, A43!!!


----------



## A43

Thanks everyone - I am up and about because i tested at 4am when I was busting for the loo and got a 1-2 WEEKS BFP!!!!! with clearblue digital and havent been able to sleep since. I have only shared this with you lot so far - I am desperate to tell my hubby who has absolutely no idea!!!
xxx


----------



## Tulip

:wohoo: Congratulations A43! You're a mummy! xx


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations A43!
How are you going to give your DH the news?:happydance:


----------



## Tulip

Oh please take him breakfast in bed with a digi on the tray!


----------



## Jenni4

Huge congratulations to you A43!!! You are now officially an April Sweet Pea!!! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## klcuk3

Congratulations A43 fab news


----------



## MrsCrabsticke

Yay congrats


----------



## Misty05

I've currently got some CBFM test sticks on order with Amazon. I'm a bit concerned that I'm not going to get them in time for the first test when my monitor asks. I'm currently on CD2 (usually have a 28 day cycle).

If I dont get the test sticks in time am I able to miss a couple of tests??


----------



## Mumsymummy

Hi, im new onto here, im currently day 20 of a roughly 30 day cycle, and if AF arrives this month, which I think she will, im considering ordering a CBFM, do you think they are worth it. x


----------



## Gemie

OMG! I'm so bloody happy for you A43!! I knew the alcohol meant nothing :happydance:
We can be bump buddies :hugs:

Come on girls... it's not just us expecting our April sweet pea's is it???


----------



## Leilani

Misty05 said:


> I've currently got some CBFM test sticks on order with Amazon. I'm a bit concerned that I'm not going to get them in time for the first test when my monitor asks. I'm currently on CD2 (usually have a 28 day cycle).
> 
> If I dont get the test sticks in time am I able to miss a couple of tests??

It won't make too much difference, unless you know that you ovlate very early in your cycle, starting on CD7 and myabe even CD8 will be fine. I started testing on CD9 this cycle, as I'm a tight-wad when it comes to the sticks!

I'm guessing you have your CBFM all hard-reset and ready to go (or have you used it before and just run out of sticks?)

Congrats Gemie & A43 - fantastic news!! :dance:


----------



## Misty05

Leilani said:


> Misty05 said:
> 
> 
> I've currently got some CBFM test sticks on order with Amazon. I'm a bit concerned that I'm not going to get them in time for the first test when my monitor asks. I'm currently on CD2 (usually have a 28 day cycle).
> 
> If I dont get the test sticks in time am I able to miss a couple of tests??
> 
> It won't make too much difference, unless you know that you ovlate very early in your cycle, starting on CD7 and myabe even CD8 will be fine. I started testing on CD9 this cycle, as I'm a tight-wad when it comes to the sticks!
> 
> I'm guessing you have your CBFM all hard-reset and ready to go (or have you used it before and just run out of sticks?)
> 
> 
> I've been using the CBFM for a while now (think I'm on my 6 cycle of using it). I did not pick up any peaks last month :wacko: And yes, I've run out of sticks.....they are expensive, even buying them on Amazon.
> 
> I bet we ladies spend a fortune on TTC!Click to expand...


----------



## Megg33k

A43 said:


> Thanks everyone - I am up and about because i tested at 4am when I was busting for the loo and got a 1-2 WEEKS BFP!!!!! with clearblue digital and havent been able to sleep since. I have only shared this with you lot so far - I am desperate to tell my hubby who has absolutely no idea!!!
> xxx

CONGRATS! :yipee: That's wonderful, honey!!! :hugs:



Mumsymummy said:


> Hi, im new onto here, im currently day 20 of a roughly 30 day cycle, and if AF arrives this month, which I think she will, im considering ordering a CBFM, do you think they are worth it. x

If you're 100% sure that you're timing your sex correctly in coordination with O, then maybe not. If you aren't sure, then it very well could be worth it to you! It all depends on why you're considering it. Its really a glorified OPK reader.... but it does get to know your cycle and can give you a better head's up eventually than an OPK can. But, that's about all it can do for you. Not knowing your situation, its hard for me to say if its worth it or not! Good luck whichever way you decide though! :)


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Ladies!! What's going on?? It seems pretty quiet in here... 2 bfp's in two days!! We're on a roll, there's no stopping us now!! :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

A43 said:


> Thanks everyone - I am up and about because i tested at 4am when I was busting for the loo and got a 1-2 WEEKS BFP!!!!! with clearblue digital and havent been able to sleep since. I have only shared this with you lot so far - I am desperate to tell my hubby who has absolutely no idea!!!
> xxx

YAY im so happy for you, Congraulations I knew you were pregnant!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Ladies!! What's going on?? It seems pretty quiet in here... 2 bfp's in two days!! We're on a roll, there's no stopping us now!! :thumbup:

You, Me and Megg need to get our BFPS now aswell :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

FX'd MissZoie!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

FX'd for us both! :D xxxxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

Hi Girlies just a quick question,pretty new to all this so getting confused very easily.do you test with first morning urine with Cbfm?as that's what I've been doin as that's what the instructions say but loads of people on here don't or is that just with normal opk's?


----------



## YankeeMama30

Jenni4 said:


> Hello YankeeMama, Sugarlove, Squirrelgirl and all my other 2ww'ers!! How are you? I'm workin on waiting patiently...not my strong point. I think I need something to do...I just sit here and wonder if those tinglings I feel inside are imaginary! They get me every time! I wonder how come I never ever felt them until I was ttc?? Lol!

Hey Jenni, sorry girl! I've been keeping myself busy, trying not to think about this dreaded 2 week rollercoaster!!! I swear there have been sooo many times that I would've betted my pay cheque that I was pregnant and had all sorts of symptoms just for AF to come on, laughing! So, I've decided to not make any predictions and just try to focus on other stuff. Unfortunately, that meant I haven't been on BnB much BUT I have been thinking about you guys and I hope there's lots of good news soon. I've been skimming the last (20!!!) pages since I posted and sounds like Congrats are in order for Gemmie!!! Yay!!!! Now, let's see who else is cooking a bun in the oven!

Baby dust... x


----------



## YankeeMama30

Congrats A43!!!! You must be floating right now!!! Ride that cloud!!! Hope to be joining you soon! x

I'm testing on Friday, 13th by the way girlies... uggghhh... anybody else? AND, we're away on a long weekend, so it will be either over the moon, AF despair, or confused desperation :rofl:


----------



## Leilani

pinkylisa28 said:


> Hi Girlies just a quick question,pretty new to all this so getting confused very easily.do you test with first morning urine with Cbfm?as that's what I've been doin as that's what the instructions say but loads of people on here don't or is that just with normal opk's?

CBFM is defo FMU, don't know anyone who uses anything else. Regular OPKs are afternoon wee! Some poelp set their monitors in haste and then have to store their FMU during the day til their testing window, but always the FMU!!

FX


----------



## Megg33k

xMissxZoiex said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies!! What's going on?? It seems pretty quiet in here... 2 bfp's in two days!! We're on a roll, there's no stopping us now!! :thumbup:
> 
> You, Me and Megg need to get our BFPS now aswell :haha:Click to expand...

Thanks, hun! As I'm sure you can imagine, I agree completely! :rofl: I'm hoping for a Sept BFP and a May EDD! FX'd for all of us waiting!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome back YankeeMama.... I totally know how you feel. some times it's better to forget. Right now it's just me and DD in a new place, DH is out of town....you ladies are my only sanity!! my only link to the outside world! Oh yeah, and the two television stations that are in English!! Haha....


My sanity is on the verge of slipping... i have know idea what i was thinking...I think I was overcome by the powerful POAS witch!! She took over all my thoughts and rational thinking and made me do it....I take no responsibility for this as it is so completely irrational. She made me POAS at 8dpo!! 
I am not sad at the BFN I got of course, just a little mad that the POAS witch got me again. No normal sane person pee's on a stick at 8dpo...the witch made me do it!! :wacko:


----------



## A43

Oi jenni4! You told us you are a poas addict so its not suprising!!
Try and hold off until a few more days.. or do a sensitive one on day 10 or 11 past ov?
Lots of hugs 
xxxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

Thanks Leilani i will carry on what im doin, will start doing opks in the afternoon aswell when i get closer to mid cycle.


----------



## fallenangel78

Lol, at this rate it's going to be me on my little ownsome still waiting for a high let alone anything else ;)

Seems to be one heck of a lucky forum lol!!

I've always wondered why it's FMU when OPKs say anything but...


----------



## Jenni4

Hey fallenangel!! Don't worry...there are still plenty of us left here!! so refresh my memory...where are you at with your cycle? this your first month using the monitor right?


----------



## fallenangel78

Lol, it's so great so many lovely ladies are getting their BFPs and just goes to show that this clever piece of kit can really help :)

I'm on CD15 and it's my first month of using the monitor... My cycles have been all over the place since coming off the pill (54, 41, 29, 45) and not sure I actually ovulated last month (no +OPK and temps not picked up on FF and really light AF) but think I may have had a chemical the month before...

My OPKs are still showing an increasingly dark line but still not there yet.

Just so impatient (and a little worried I guess after last month).

How long until you test again???


----------



## Jenni4

I know how you feel, I am the queen of impatience!! Just trust the machine, your highs and peaks may be just around the corner!! I don't know much about opk's butI think the line getting darker is a good thing right?? 

Well knowing me I will test again tomorrow. :wacko:...but i should wait a couple of days. I guess I would rather get a few negatives and then either a bfp or AF than just sit and wait. At least I feel involved in the process if I am testing. Sitting and waiting drives me even more insane!!!! Lol!!! I'm an optimist...always thinking "today could be the day!!" and if it's not at least i tried!

Fx'd for EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think im about to ovulate!!! Fingers crossed i can start TWW then next cycle get on with using my monitor!!! :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!!! Have fun!! :winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

i got PG 2 cycles with my DD using the CBFM I love it. this time around cycle #5 going on but I love it... no guessing


----------



## fallenangel78

Yeah, the darker the 2nd line the better, once the 2nd line is as dark as or darker than the control line then it's time to get busy ;)

I keep trying to trust it but it's sooooo hard - been using around 2 cheapies as well a day just in case, lol, so I completely know where you're coming from with being addicted to POAS ;)

Hang in there (she says even though I know full well I wouldn't hee hee!) and you've got more chance of getting your BFP.

Thanks for listening to me moan, just desperate to get some movement from low!


----------



## kezza78

Hi All, 
First let me start by saying CONGRATES to Gemie, A43 and all the other lucky ladies with :bfp:!!! 

Well i'm on CD12 and my 2nd high:happydance:. Got our donor coming round tomorrow to get the ball rolling. I'm hoping to get my peaks in the next couple of days and he's coming round for both the peaks and the day after, do you think this enough goes? 
xx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Kezza! I think that sound like plenty!! Good Luck!!!


----------



## stardust22

YankeeMama30 said:


> Congrats A43!!!! You must be floating right now!!! Ride that cloud!!! Hope to be joining you soon! x
> 
> I'm testing on Friday, 13th by the way girlies... uggghhh... anybody else? AND, we're away on a long weekend, so it will be either over the moon, AF despair, or confused desperation :rofl:

Hi Yankeemama, I will be 10dpo on 13th and I think I might test too! I am just scared of another bfn but I would rather just get it over with and move on (so to speak) 

Please please please can we have a :bfp: and make an unlucky day very very lucky
xxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Hey stardust!! Looks like you, me and YankeeMama are on the same cycle!! I will be 12dpo that day!! Hopefully good things come in 3's on a very unlucky day!! it's like "the charmed ones" .... The power of 3! Loved that show!!!

FX'd!!!!!!!


----------



## 678star-bex

Good Luck everyone - come on all the BFPs!! I've run out of sticks this month :dohh: but I'm pretty sure I'm oving now :happydance:


----------



## YankeeMama30

stardust22 said:


> YankeeMama30 said:
> 
> 
> Congrats A43!!!! You must be floating right now!!! Ride that cloud!!! Hope to be joining you soon! x
> 
> I'm testing on Friday, 13th by the way girlies... uggghhh... anybody else? AND, we're away on a long weekend, so it will be either over the moon, AF despair, or confused desperation :rofl:
> 
> Hi Yankeemama, I will be 10dpo on 13th and I think I might test too! I am just scared of another bfn but I would rather just get it over with and move on (so to speak)
> 
> Please please please can we have a :bfp: and make an unlucky day very very lucky
> xxxxClick to expand...

Hello Women!

Yes, I'll be 12 dpo too... so I think we are definitely on the same cycle give or take a day... *sigh* this is torturous! Why did it have to be the 13th!!!!

Well, I promised myself I wouldn't do this, but everything seems ok at the mo... I'm not spotting or feeling achy down there as I usually do... Although this morning I woke up with a killer headache that just wouldn't quit! Despite taking painkillers!!! And I have been tired, which could go either way... Plus, I am usually a total B*tch the week before :witch: (although I never admit this in my real life :rofl:) and I wasn't last week!!! :thumbup: I don't really know what to make of this.... just gabbing I guess...

Jenni, I feel for you being on your own in a strange country! I sometimes feel alone b/c my best girls are in the States, but at least I have hubby most of the time. We have'nt spent longer than 2 weeks apart since we got married, so I do sympathize, but I hope we are keeping you company so to speak!

Yeah! This does seem like a lucky thread! Imagine we all pop preggers in the next few months??? I think CB should use us for a commerical if we do :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

You gals are for sure keeping me company!! Don't know what I would do without you. I just bought some tickets home for a few weeks so that will be nice to see friends and family again....hopefully with some good news!!!! Let's go ladies!!! Time to bring on the BFP's!!! :yipee:


----------



## stardust22

Jenni4 said:


> Hey stardust!! Looks like you, me and YankeeMama are on the same cycle!! I will be 12dpo that day!! Hopefully good things come in 3's on a very unlucky day!! it's like "the charmed ones" .... The power of 3! Loved that show!!!
> 
> FX'd!!!!!!!

HEHE!!!! yeah this sounds ace!!! nervous and excited now, I know 10dpo is quite soon to test but sod it! I need to have some support for this one.

This is my 4th month ttc but only 2nd with the monitor. I had a missed mc at 12 weeks in January. How about you?


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Stardust! This is my 4th month ttc...kind of, it seems my DH is out of town a lot and we've been DTD either a little too early or a little too late these past few months. I bought the monitor this cycle so I would know for sure that our timing is right. This month I even changed his ticket home so he would make it for my second peak!! :winkwink: If I do get pg this month I owe it all to this monitor, otherwise I never would have changed his ticket!! Btw....my DD was conceived using the monitor... 1st month! I know this thing works!!!


----------



## stardust22

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Stardust! This is my 4th month ttc...kind of, it seems my DH is out of town a lot and we've been DTD either a little too early or a little too late these past few months. I bought the monitor this cycle so I would know for sure that our timing is right. This month I even changed his ticket home so he would make it for my second peak!! :winkwink: If I do get pg this month I owe it all to this monitor, otherwise I never would have changed his ticket!! Btw....my DD was conceived using the monitor... 1st month! I know this thing works!!!

The monitor is great!! takes all the guessing work out of it. I have found it much easier than the couple months previously. I am getting a bit twitchy now though as I fell first time last year and never used any monitor or sticks or anything. Sooooo this could be it! 4th month lucky for us both.

2ww is the worst! how u finding it. I want it to be Friday NOW!


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Stardust! Well, if you read a back a page or two you'll read the story of me taking an HPT this morning!! 8DPO! but it wasn't my fault..I swear!!

I hate the 2WW! I convince myself that I'm pregnant every month! I don't know how this happens!?! I feel these weird sensations that I never noticed before cause I wasn't paying close enough attention, so I think they are pg signs. My DH thinks I'm insane!! I think he's glad to be gone this 2WW!! Then, I look stuff up online cause I have nothing else to do and then I mysteriously start feeling the same symptoms I just read about!! I'm afraid if I say more, the men in white coats will hunt me down and take me away...

So, not getting along to well in the 2WW!! Lol!!!!

Btw...sorry to hear about your MMC...that sucks!


----------



## Megg33k

Man... Its funny how fast this thread moves again now... It was dead for a really long time (weeks!!!) and now I can barely keep up! Sorta wish I hadn't been here long enough to cycle through all of that... but whatever! I get to meet more new people that way! LOL

There are a ton of BFP's going around in here right now! Congrats to you all! :hugs:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hey Stardust, 

Sorry to hear you suffered a MMC (miscarriage, right?). I can't imagine how that must've felt. I suspected I had an early miscarriage (they call that a chemical pregnancy right?) twice. My period was really late and I was feeling tired and nauseous and then both times by the time I worked myself up to buying a test, I got the WOST AF EVER. This was a couple years before we were actually trying so I didn't really grieve or stress over it. And, my mom had just died the 2nd time so it was the last thing on my mind - and I could've just had a wierd cycle because my mom passed and I was really stressed and depressed. 

Anyway, I don't know how you ladies keep on going. It must be tough and I pray I never find out what that's like. Last year I had a friend that actually miscarried the same day that she made the big announcement at work. That was horrible! She had just started showing and we were all chattering about it, as women do, and then that night I saw her when I was leaving work (I work in a hospital) dashing down the hall. I congratulated her again and she said pray for me I'm back again b/c I think I'm having problems and that was it. Such a painful experience. But, the silver lining is she just had a gorgeous little boy! So she conceived again quite quickly!

I realize a lot of my fears around having a baby have to do with loss. I'm afraid of miscarriage, I'm afraid something bad will happen to the baby, I'm just afraid of the pain that loving someone THAT much will bring. But, you can't have the good without the bad I guess. I don't actually think I will get over my crazy worries until I actually have a baby and some kind of epiphany along with it... I'm a wierd one, me lol

Jenni, I'm a google freak myself, constantly looking up symptoms and reading other women's experiences, but BnB is keeping my fingers busy at the mo! Dont want to let myself down again this month! I'm not even going to buy a proper pg test until Friday when we leave. I have some internet cheapos but judging by the OPKs they came with I don't think they'll be picking up anything until Friday anyway :haha:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

What do you ladies think?
https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/Personal/IMG00302-20100809-1932.jpg
Ovulating or almost there? x


----------



## Megg33k

Yankee - MMC is actually a Missed Miscarriage... Its when the embryo or fetus is no longer alive, but the body hasn't yet noticed. Its only really diagnosable by ultrasound, as they suspect many miscarriages probably began as missed miscarriages that weren't caught by ultrasound before the body naturally began the process. I would have said that I'd had 2 MMC's, but have been corrected that I had 2 blighted ovums rather. A blighted ovum is when the embryo fails before it can be seen on an ultrasound and all you see is an empty gestational sac instead. It becomes a MMC when even just the beginnings of the embryo can be seen inside the sac. My 1st was discovered at ~10 weeks, and the sac measured ~5 weeks. The 2nd was discovered ~11 weeks, and I apparently didn't even quite make it to 5 weeks with that one. I didn't get as many details the 2nd time, as I was too busy sobbing. Honestly, the details don't matter in that moment... If the news it bad, it stops mattering HOW BAD it is. 

I also hope you never experience it! I would love it if no one ever had to feel that pain ever again. :(

Zoie - Hard to say... Do they usually get darker than that for you? I'd call it O until you know more! If its not quite there, its damn close! So, proceed like it is and see what happens!


----------



## 678star-bex

Still feeling positive this month (even if it doesn't end in BFP) we have to spread the positive vibes. Come on the BFPs.

My temp dropped 2day & ran out of sticks. Still BD for couple of days yet tho.


----------



## Jenni4

Hello, my name is Jenni4, and I am a POAS-aholic... I am 9dpo and I did not POAS today.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

WELL DONE JENNI! Keep it up :) :)

I'm on CD20 today, just wondering what the monitor will do from now on? Will it tell me to test or something when it knows I'm a good way past my peak reading?


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Prgirl! No, once it stops asking for sticks it should start flashing "m" around the time your period is due, but it won't tell you when to test. That would be a great feature to add though! If it came with HPT and could read them at certain cycle dates?? awesome!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Megg33k said:


> Zoie - Hard to say... Do they usually get darker than that for you? I'd call it O until you know more! If its not quite there, its damn close! So, proceed like it is and see what happens!

I think thats the darkest ive ever seen for me lol we've been DTD like it is O :) xx


----------



## fallenangel78

Zoie, mine have been like that for a few days but my monitors still saying low. Mine normally go as dark as the control line if that helps?


----------



## fallenangel78

Lol - that's funny Jenni!!!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Kind of off topic....but does anyone know about taking wellwoman advanced formula as a prenatal vitamin?? never heard of it before but it looks like something great to take....was wondering about the starflower oil and evening primrose during pregnancy...anybody know??? Folic acid content is great!


----------



## pinkylisa28

Ladies with long cycles can you help me, this is my 1st month using cbfm and im on cd10 of 35day cycle still only get a low :growlmad: when should a start getting a high? im so impatient!


----------



## Jenni4

Hi PinkyLisa! Well, I don't have long cycles, my UCL is 26 days and this month I got my first peak on day 12, never even got a high! So I would say you still have some time... Usually the second half of the cycles about the same for most women...between 13-16 days on average...I would guess you would hit a high around cycle day 18?? Just a very uneducated guess...

Anyone else who has a bit more experience and knowledge than me?? Please advise!! Megg?? Leilani??


----------



## pinkylisa28

thanks for the reply jenni4, i was thinking it mighten be until about cd16, just so impatient and sick of seem a low. think il just start bd'ing more from the end of the week so i dont miss it.


----------



## fallenangel78

Pinkylisa, I'm on cd15 and still on lows so I can sympathise! Hang in there :)


----------



## clairebear26

Hi All,

I have a CBFM and and on my 2nd cycle of TTC for number 1. Currently I am on CD25 and about 8DPO. Im stressing with symptom spotting etc! You know the drill for the TWW! lol

Little question for all you CBFM users out there - When you get your 2 peak days does it mean you will have OV'd in those two days or could you possibly OV after?
I thought OV would happen in the 2 peaks, but I read some people having peaks and not even OV'd?

Thanks, and good luck to all :)

C xx


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Clairebear! We need to send out the bat signal to Megg and Leilani! They are definitely the girls with the answers. I am new to this myself. I would think you would O either during the peaks or the day after. I don't know anything about not ovulating in a particular cycle...sorry i can't be of more help! 

I am 9dpo today...tested yesterday....silly me!! I guess I'm not getting my hopes up for this cycle...I don't feel particularly pg...last month I felt sure I was pg!...again... Silly me! I haven't had any symptoms at all aside from usual twinges and minor cramping I always feel which makes me go insane thinking I am pg!! Good luck Clairebear!! I'm usually here hanging out as I have no life. Lol!!!


----------



## clairebear26

Hey Jenni!

I am on here all the time too! It's my life line in this mad world of TTC!

I have been symptom spotting loads, been super hungry since last week, got a break out of spots and boobs feel fuller. Also CM has been quite plentiful when its usually pretty dry. BUT I was on BCP for about 8-9 years and only came off of it in May so it could be my body just getting used to a normal cycle again.

I had totally forgotten what a normal cycle and ovulation do to your body, its quite amazing really let alone the getting pregnant part.

When is AF due for you? I am due on the weekend anytime after Saturday.

C xx


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Clairebear! Af is due for me on Sunday...I have a very regular 26 day cycle. There are a bunch of us testing this weekend, starting on Friday the 13th! We're hoping to make it a lucky one!! I think I am going to test tomorrow...not sure. I don't think I can wait until friday! When are you going to test?? Stop by for a bit this weekend...it should be pretty busy. FX'd that at least one of us has a bfp! (if not all of us!!)!!!


----------



## clairebear26

Hey Jenni - I will be here on the weekend! I am due on Sunday/Monday so will prob test from Friday onwards, although I want to wait but its too difficult!!! I have a fairly regular 28 day cycle.

Do you want to be cycle buddies? 

Wishing you lots of luck and baby dust for your :bfp:

:dust:

C xx


----------



## Leilani

clairebear26 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have a CBFM and and on my 2nd cycle of TTC for number 1. Currently I am on CD25 and about 8DPO. Im stressing with symptom spotting etc! You know the drill for the TWW! lol
> 
> Little question for all you CBFM users out there - When you get your 2 peak days does it mean you will have OV'd in those two days or could you possibly OV after?
> I thought OV would happen in the 2 peaks, but I read some people having peaks and not even OV'd?
> 
> Thanks, and good luck to all :)
> 
> C xx

Hi Clairbear. A peak happens when your CBFM picks up you Leutenizing Hormone surge - on most ladies the surge occurs 24-48 hours before actual ovulation. When you CBFM picks up the surge, you are normally already 12 hours into your surge (which is why OPKs are to be used in the afternoon). So when you get your peak, you are likely to ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. However, some ladies may not ovulate until a bit later than this, so 2 or 3 days after their first peak, and sometime, though not all that often, you can get a surge/peak and not ovulate - in this case your body might try gain a few days later - giving you two surges, but the way the CBFM is programmed, it will never detect this!!

Temping is the only sure fire way to know if you have ovulated - unless you have really strong OV symptoms, but this is not useful in knowing when to BD, as you only know after the fact. the sperm needs to be ready and waiting in your tubes at this point 9which can take 24 hours for them to mke the journey) - which can take a while for it to get there. The eggs only survive about 24 hours, so if you know/can feel when you ovulate and BDing more than 24 hours after that is just for fun!


Most ladies say they think they ovulate on their second peak, so count the subsequent High day as 1DPO.

Like everything in this TTC game there are very few certainties, so we work on averages - and none of us likes to be average!!


----------



## clairebear26

Leilani said:


> clairebear26 said:
> 
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I have a CBFM and and on my 2nd cycle of TTC for number 1. Currently I am on CD25 and about 8DPO. Im stressing with symptom spotting etc! You know the drill for the TWW! lol
> 
> Little question for all you CBFM users out there - When you get your 2 peak days does it mean you will have OV'd in those two days or could you possibly OV after?
> I thought OV would happen in the 2 peaks, but I read some people having peaks and not even OV'd?
> 
> Thanks, and good luck to all :)
> 
> C xx
> 
> Hi Clairbear. A peak happens when your CBFM picks up you Leutenizing Hormone surge - on most ladies the surge occurs 24-48 hours before actual ovulation. When you CBFM picks up the surge, you are normally already 12 hours into your surge (which is why OPKs are to be used in the afternoon). So when you get your peak, you are likely to ovulate in the next 12-36 hours. However, some ladies may not ovulate until a bit later than this, so 2 or 3 days after their first peak, and sometime, though not all that often, you can get a surge/peak and not ovulate - in this case your body might try gain a few days later - giving you two surges, but the way the CBFM is programmed, it will never detect this!!
> 
> Temping is the only sure fire way to know if you have ovulated - unless you have really strong OV symptoms, but this is not useful in knowing when to BD, as you only know after the fact. the sperm needs to be ready and waiting in your tubes at this point 9which can take 24 hours for them to mke the journey) - which can take a while for it to get there. The eggs only survive about 24 hours, so if you know/can feel when you ovulate and BDing more than 24 hours after that is just for fun!
> 
> 
> Most ladies say they think they ovulate on their second peak, so count the subsequent High day as 1DPO.
> 
> Like everything in this TTC game there are very few certainties, so we work on averages - and none of us likes to be average!!Click to expand...

Hi Leilani, 

Thanks for the reply. Judging by what you have said i think we BD'd at the right times. I do get quite a strong pain in my side around the middle of my cycle. I got that same pain on sat night (31st)/ Sunday (1st Aug) morning and also got my first peak on Sunday AM so BD'd then, Monday and Tuesday. 
But you never know, AF due this weekend.



FX'd I get my :bfp: and good luck to all you ladies aswel!

Cxx


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girls! Jenni sent out a search party for me! LOL Sorry I haven't posted as much... I do stalk, just haven't been saying much. I've been keeping busy with getting my house sorted. Since I'm not TTC this cycle, I've been a bit distant.

I'm also obsessing over something work related... I'm interviewing on Thur to get my old job back , and I have mixed emotions about it. I'm not currently working, and I only left the job because they laid us all off. Lots of reasons to take it and lots of reasons to pass it up... Most of the reasons to take it are $$$ related. But the reasons to pass it up could be completely unfounded! Things I won't know for sure until its too late. :shrug: 

I have more specifics in my journal... I just wanted to let everyone know that I hadn't disappeared! I'm always available through PM too! Missing you all and wishing you loads of luck on your cycles this time! :hugs:


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks for popping in Megg! It's not the same here without you!! Good luck with your decision... Trust yourself that you will make the right choice. :hugs:


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, Jenni! I sure hope so! I guess I'm always better off taking it since that decision is at least reversible! LOL


----------



## YankeeMama30

Good luck with your interview Megg! Hang in there gals! We're almost there!

Been feeling a few twinges and mild cramps tonight, so that could be it for me, might get AF tomorrow :(

O well, was DH's birthday today so been baking a cake and doting on him and we're away this weekend, so there's a lot of positive vibes I can try and hang on to. Just feels a shame because it feels like the right time to conceive, so many things are pointing me in that direction. Just hope it's meant to be! 

Good luck all... got a busy few days before we go, so may not be able to post an update. 

xxx


----------



## RB1404

Hi all!

I just purchased a CBFM today, haven't used it yet. I bought it because since coming off the pill in May, I've been getting a dull cramping pain on my lower left hip. My sister said it could be ovulation pains.

Has anybody else experienced this pain after coming off the pill?

I bought the CBFM to see if I've have high levels or peaking around this time. I'm currently on CD#11. I just hoping it's not something else the pill was masking. 

Any info anybody would like to share would be greatly appreciated :) 

Thanks


----------



## 678star-bex

Good idea to buy a cbfm RB1404 as it gives u reassurance if anything. It's helped me even tho im i have used it for 4/5 cycles & nothing yet. Good luck.

Good luck meg33k with everything this week.

Baby dust to everyone. I still aint bought sticks yet so screwed up this cycle completely. On the pluss side im temping 4 1st time. :winkwink:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! First time temper! Yay! You need a link to your FF chart in your siggy! How else can I stalk you?


----------



## fallenangel78

Good luck Meg :)

If you want a challenge on a chart have a nosey at mine - had flat temps for the last 5 days and no idea why - never happened before! Checked temp at other times to make sure my thermometer isn't dying and had different temps so nooooo idea???


----------



## pinkylisa28

got my first high today :happydance::happydance: really wasnt expecting it for a couple of days yet. as i have a 35day cycle and normally dont ov til day 22-23 but took soy this month so it must be doing some good. when do you think i will get a peak? i know some people dont even get a peak but how long until you ov after getting your first high?taking my temp so will keep tracking but oh is away friday, wont see him until sat night.really hoping a dont miss it.:wacko:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just wanted to give you ladies a bit of hope for if you haven't seen peak yet, or are having a ton of highs prior to peak... this was my third cycle using CBFM and I haven't ever gotten a peak until this morning, on CD 28! Technically, it was supposed to be my last stick of the cycle, but I had missed a day somewhere so I have one left, might just save it though since the monitor will just go off programmed readings now.

My other two cycles I at least got a few lows before the monitor went to high, but this time I got ONLY highs, 19 of them. :wacko: I think maybe my first stick was flukey and read high when it wasn't, and since there's no going down in levels with it until after peak, it just kept reading high! Looking at the sticks, most of them look like my low ones did on other cycles, so who knows? Anyhow, hopefully I'll get a temp rise within the next few days and I'll officially be in the CBFM TWW!

GL and dust to all :flow:


----------



## Jenni4

Welcome to the group RB1404!

Have a great time YankeeMama!! Let us know when you can!! i'll be thinking of you!

Congrats on your high PinkyLisa! That's awesome and way sooner than expected!!

As for me, 10 dpo, a bfn on a super sensitive 20ml test...feeling a little crampy like AF is coming....so I think I'm out for the month...but I have my fingers crossed for the rest of you this month!! Make me proud sisters!!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Jenni4

Good LuckSweetPea!! We were writing at the same time i think!! I didn't see you there before. :flower:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Thanks Jenni! How long is your LP usually? 10 DPO can be way to early to test, even on sensitive tests... implantation mostly happens from 6-10 DPO so you are certainly still in til the witch shows.


----------



## Jenni4

Hi SweetPea..I hope your right!! My CL is 26 days, I got my first peak on CD11. DH was out of town...BD on CD12 and 13. That's all I know... I am going to start temping maybe next month so then I will have more details...is there any other way to know how long your luteal phase is??


----------



## ooSweetPea

I don't think there's any other way to be certain! I love temping... I have weird cycles and never know when/if O is coming, so it helps me so much to be able to visualize O after a temp rise, and it also helps me see if AF is coming a day or two in advance.

I would say that with the days you BD you are still def in with a chance.


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, 

I just used CFBM for the first time this month - got my highs and peaks and just started CD1 today. Does this mean I need to press the M button again tomorrow morning and set the monitor back to CD2 i.e. so I notify the monitor that AF has arrived and I am starting a new cycle....? 

Also, just wanted to ask a phenomenally stupid question..... if today would have been cd 33 (according to CFBM), but AF arrived in full force first thing this morning, so it is now CD 1. Does that mean that I had a 32 day cycle or 33 day cycle....? Sorry, hope that makes sense.... 

:kiss:


----------



## Jenni4

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I just used CFBM for the first time this month - got my highs and peaks and just started CD1 today. Does this mean I need to press the M button again tomorrow morning and set the monitor back to CD2 i.e. so I notify the monitor that AF has arrived and I am starting a new cycle....?
> 
> Also, just wanted to ask a phenomenally stupid question..... if today would have been cd 33 (according to CFBM), but AF arrived in full force first thing this morning, so it is now CD 1. Does that mean that I had a 32 day cycle or 33 day cycle....? Sorry, hope that makes sense....
> 
> :kiss:


Hi Peanut! This is what I think...

If you started AF today, then according to the manual you would press the m button tomorrow morning at your desired test window to day 1. The manual says day 1 is the day after you start your period... I find that confusing, I set mine to the actual day of my cycle, otherwise i have too many numbers swimming in my head...I don't really think it makes a big difference if you are one day off....but i could be wrong.

Not a stupid question btw...As far as your cycle length I always include the day i start my cycle. So for you cycle day 33 and cycle day 1 are the same. I would say you have a 33 day cycle. I never thought about it the other way...maybe I've been counting wrong all this time!!??

And to make matters more confusing did you set the cbfm to your true date last cycle or the way it tells you...day1 is the day after bleeding..that changes your cycle length too....okay, i'll shut up now cause I'm making this even more confusing!!!:wacko:


----------



## southerngal2

I have a question. This is my first month using my cbfm, I had to POAS today and it showed my fertility as high. (2 bars) Well I'm only on CD 6 and AF hasn't fully left yet. (Still spotting.) Does this mean I'm going to O earlier than I thought I was. Or is the monitor just getting to know my body this first cycle.


----------



## elaineindc

Probably a daft question, but... I had a positive opk (the one with a smiley face) on Sat night, Sunday all day, and Monday morning. We BD'd Monday night. My calculator says ovulation was yesterday (Tuesday). Was BDing on Monday night too late? It's my first month using OPKs, so I am confused. No temping - that will be next month!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Peanut - in terms of charting, the day that you start your full flow AF is CD 1. If you spot on days prior to that, those days are still considered to be part of the previous cycle, but the day that your 'real' AF shows up is counted as CD 1. So, if you started your AF on day 33, then you have had a 32 day cycle, and AF started your CD 1. I've never heard of overlapping the two cycles but some girls maybe do? :thumbup: In basic terms of charting though, first day of normal AF is CD 1.
In the CBFM directions, it says that if you get AF during the night, you set the monitor to CD 1 in the morning, and if you get AF after your normal testing window, to set it to CD 1 the next morning. I, along with many other ladies on here, set the monitor to follow along with whatever CD we are on for real, just so things match up and the monitor isn't one day behind charting. It's up to you really, as it doesn't make a difference either way as far as I've seen, I just think it's so much easier to have everything match up. Remember to press the M button in the middle of your testing time window too!

southerngal - since it is the first cycle, it is most likely just getting to know you! sometimes it can even take more than one cycle for it to actually get used to you, so don't worry if you get this for more than one cycle. I got 19 highs this month, from the first day I started testing, and then finally got a peak on my 20th and last stick for the cycle, so it doesn't necessarily mean that you will O earlier (it was my third cycle using CBFM). It's a good idea to back the CBFM up with OPK's the first cycle or two, in case it misses your peak. However, you very well MAY be Oing early this month, so as long as it stays high I would BD at least every other day... don't want a peak sneaking up on you when you are unprepared!

elaine - if you BD'ed the day before O, then you are def in with a chance, however there isn't a way to tell exactly when you O'ed without seeing a rise in temps. (so yay for starting them next cycle! hope you won't need to though, of course! :winkwink: ) If you O'ed earlier than that, the egg only lives 12-24 hours and it does take some time for the sperm to get to it, so you may have missed it this month. It sounds good for you though, my OPK's seem to go neg right before I O, so if that was the case with you then you may have had some swimmers waiting around when eggy popped! It's usually a good idea to BD regularly through the beginning of your cycle, and then try to BD the days that you get a + OPK up until a day after O. Temping really helps in knowing when it is ok to take a break, usually I will try and get another BD in the day of my temp rise (day after O), and if my temp stays up a second day, then I know we are in the clear! OPKS and the CBFM are great at warning you when O is coming, because when you see a temp rise when charting, it's usually too late to do anything about because the temp rise indicates that you O'ed the day before.


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks sweetpea


----------



## ooSweetPea

southerngal2 said:


> Thanks sweetpea

No problem!


----------



## Jenni4

ooSweetPea said:


> Peanut - in terms of charting, the day that you start your full flow AF is CD 1. If you spot on days prior to that, those days are still considered to be part of the previous cycle, but the day that your 'real' AF shows up is counted as CD 1. So, if you started your AF on day 33, then you have had a 32 day cycle, and AF started your CD 1. I've never heard of overlapping the two cycles but some girls maybe do? :thumbup: In basic terms of charting though, first day of normal AF is CD 1.

Holy Cow! Is that right?? Have I been counting my cycles wrong for 22 years? Wow, that just made me think....I have been having my period for 22 years! OMG! I always count the day I get my period as the last day and the first day. If that is wrong, who taught me that?? So I guess I only have a 25 day cycle if I start bleeding on day 26!! Not that it really matters...:wacko:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Jenni - Like I said, maybe some girls do count that way? I've just never heard of it before. :) You know Fertility Friend has a really great (free!) charting course on their website, very informative and taught me sooo much about my cycles/cycle days and charting, might be worth taking a look if you are interested! :thumbup:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Just had a google and am seeing this explanation for CD 1:

"Without fertilization, levels of certain hormones will decrease , causing the lining of the uterus to break down and shed - otherwise known as menstruation, or a woman's "period". The first day of bleeding is "Day 1" of the next menstrual cycle."

Hope that helps!


----------



## Jenni4

Question...

I went to buy hpt's, all they had was clearblue +/- and predictor. I bought the predictor because the clearblue usually gives me horrible evap lines? Does anyone know anything about this test? The leaflet is in Arabic!! Not a word of English!!! The online reviews make me think I made the wrong choice!


----------



## 678star-bex

awww everyone is so friendly & helpful aren't they?

First time temping with cbfm. Haven't got a clue, should my temp have gone up or down after the 1st peak?
Don't want to bother meg33k anyone else know? thanks


----------



## ooSweetPea

Whenever you get a peak reading, you can usually expect to ovulate on the first or second peak day, and some women actually O on the high day after the two peaks. Keep in mind that your temp spikes UP the day AFTER you ovulate, in most cases. For example, if you ovulate during the first peak day, you won't see a temp rise until the next morning... if you ovulate on your second peak day, you won't see a temp rise until the next morning, etc.

However, getting a peak reading on the CBFM does not guarantee that you will indeed ovulate, it just indicates that your body is gearing up to. The only way to tell for sure if you did O is to see that temp rise on your chart!


----------



## ooSweetPea

Jenni4 said:


> Question...
> 
> I went to buy hpt's, all they had was clearblue +/- and predictor. I bought the predictor because the clearblue usually gives me horrible evap lines? Does anyone know anything about this test? The leaflet is in Arabic!! Not a word of English!!! The online reviews make me think I made the wrong choice!

No idea about that brand, sorry love! If you are worried about using them, I wouldn't test early with them... I would wait until you would get an obvious BFP so you don't end up with a weird evap or something like that. Maybe 14 DPO or after would be good?


----------



## Jenni4

Oh Man!! Sweetpea..you are killing me here!! Lol...maybe I'll just use them all right away and then go buy the other ones!! It's only money right!?! Lol!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I posted what you _should_ do, not what I would do! :haha: With me, those sticks would be peed on before I even got in the front door! Just don't let an evap sneak in on you if that's something you read about them, they can be horrible if you get your hopes up for nothing!


----------



## Jenni4

ooSweetPea said:


> I posted what you _should_ do, not what I would do! :haha: With me, those sticks would be peed on before I even got in the front door! Just don't let an evap sneak in on you if that's something you read about them, they can be horrible if you get your hopes up for nothing!

Lol...you are funny!! That's exactly why I didn't go for the clearblue, last month I got two evap lines...thought I was preggers....really sad when AF came!! No, I didn't read anything about evap lines, just people unhappy with bfn's when other tests gave them bfp's!! I guess it's either one problem or the another!! :wacko:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Well at least it isn't evaps. If you use them and get BFN's, just keep in mind that maybe the hCG isn't built up enough yet to register on those specific tests!

I dislike clearblue as well... got a nasty evap during my first cycle that showed up even before the ten mins had passed. It's too hard to tell if there is color to the line with those blue dye tests, not even worth it IMO.


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hold on Jenni!

Very informative sweetpea!

Still feel like AF is hiding under the table... a bit crampy, got some wierd cm/discharge w/ a slight pink tint first, then more brown. Yep. She's coming. 

I actually got my tests today too - hoping to crack 'em open on Friday. O well. I'm not wasting my money if I actually start spotting!!!! 

GL ladies x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yankee, hopefully she holds off for you and it's actually IB... how long is your LP usually?


----------



## Jenni4

Hi YankeeMama! I feel the same way...AF is around the corner, but I'm gonna test anyway...that's just what POAS addicts do!! Maybe SweetPea is right, it could be implantation bleeding??


----------



## kezza78

Think I'm being stupid here, but what are evap's?


----------



## ooSweetPea

An evap is when the antibody strip in a pregnancy test dries, or when the liquid 'evaporates' off of it and creates what looks like a line on the test - which can look like a faint positive. They are generally colorless, or 'ghost lines', but sometimes they are faintly colored which makes it hard to tell if it is an evap or a faint BFP. 

All in all, they are a pain in the ass!


----------



## Jenni4

kezza78 said:


> Think I'm being stupid here, but what are evap's?

You are not being stupid! Be glad you don't know what they are...

Evap's are horrible lines that show up on a pregnancy test, usually after the time limit, that make you think it's a late positive result, when really it's just a line that shows up as the urine evaporates from the test. Usually they are colorless, gray...blue dye tests are usually more prone to evap's than the pink ones. Sometimes, as SweetPea said, they can even show up within the time limit... I am one of those people who take tests apart and analyze them to death, even after the time limit... I just can't stop looking. They are evil...be thankful you have never had one!!


----------



## Megg33k

Hey, girlies! :hugs:

What's this "don't want to bother megg33k" stuff??? Hmmm??? I'm never bothered by any of you! Stop that right now! Trust me... If I'm too busy, I won't even be on to know that there was a question. But, if I log in, I obviously have time to help! I was only gone for so long this time because I apparently slept almost 12 hours! I don't know why I needed so much sleep, but I enjoyed it!

Looks like most questions have been answered already! Lovin' SweetPea for her attentiveness to everyone! :hugs:

Kezza - An evap is when an HPT will have a visible line (usually colorless or grey) that develops where the positive line would be, but its really just because the urine has evaporated and left visible the strip that should pick up the dye if you have HCG in your urine. The problem is that some brands (usually blue dye tests) often get evap lines that DO have color to them. It makes for confusion and heartache pretty often. :(


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Not quick enough! Lots of info on evaps suddenly! LOL


----------



## Jenni4

Haha....you beat me SweetPea!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

I've been trying to keep up Megg! Glad you got some rest, that's always nice. :flow:


----------



## ooSweetPea

:rofl: on the evap info influx!


----------



## 678star-bex

Glad you slept well Megg33k good to have a catch up on sleep. How is everyone today?


----------



## klcuk3

A little advice if possible ladies... Am on cd17 of first cycle following miscarriage, had first af after mc then reset my cbfm. So far I'm still on low, before mc I would get a few lows then 3-5days of highs and peak around cd 18/19. I'm starting to think I'll never peak this cycle! What do u think my chances are? Thanks xx


----------



## fallenangel78

Klcuk, I'm on CD18 and still only on lows too... My first month of using the monitor. Still getting 1/2 to 3/4 + lines on my cheapie opk's so holding out faith something will happen.

Not much use I know but you're not on your own x


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks fallenangel as u say it's nice to know I'm not alone  fingers crossed for both of us that something happens soon xx


----------



## Nvr2Late

A43 said:


> Hi girls. You are lucky to be getting highs - I am still on low and would normally ov around day 17 according to past test with OPK's (tomorrow is cycle day 17)..first month on cbfm for me and have a feeling i am either oving late or not at all or I will get a peak and no highs in next couple of days..
> i havent had much ewcm ..no mittelschmerz. having said that last month was horrendous and all the bfp symtoms too but ended up being 3 days late..
> confusing!

I can commiserate! I am on CD16 and still not even a high... only a medium. This is really unusual for me... and frustrating! Hubby and I DDT CD 11, 13, and 15, and will do it tonight just in case, but I think I didn't O this month. No ovary pain, as I usually do, either. 

Gah! Why can't this be easier??!


----------



## Emma051980

im on cd18 and have had a cold all week. have really bad pains in both my sides - doctor said he didn't know what was causing the pain and have to go back today to him. feeling really light headed and feeling sick everytime i eat like it's caught in my throat. really really tired too, took a sleeping tablet last night and had a great sleep but really tired again now. could be just the cold giving me these symptoms, af is due next thursday.
also, i've gotten highs every day since cd 9....no peaks though


----------



## kezza78

I'm currently on CD15 i've had me 5th High!! I uauslly O on CD15 so was expecting my Peak today! 

Got our donor coming over today as i thought it would be peak, i'm just worried now because i don't think he's avavilable over the weekend and if I peak tomorrow i'll only get the one go on a peak day!!

I'm stressing now, why can't things be straight forward!!


----------



## fallenangel78

Nvr2late, have you been getting highs or lows? Am guessing you mean high (middle bar) not low (bottom bar)? If that's the case then you should be fine as a few people here have gotten BFPs from just highs :)


----------



## Emma051980

Emma051980 said:


> im on cd18 and have had a cold all week. have really bad pains in both my sides - doctor said he didn't know what was causing the pain and have to go back today to him. feeling really light headed and feeling sick everytime i eat like it's caught in my throat. really really tired too, took a sleeping tablet last night and had a great sleep but really tired again now. could be just the cold giving me these symptoms, af is due next thursday.
> also, i've gotten highs every day since cd 9....no peaks though

Just back from the doctors now - i have a kidney infection and on antibiotics for a week now :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Ah well, at least i now know what was causing the pain!


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! I am having a bad day! I think I have been in tears for the last five hours! This has got to be some killer PMS...I am the BFN queen, but that's not why I'm sad, Just very emotional today...pms...

On a better note I found a Boots here!! Unbelievable! They still had crap for hpt's though...I bought boots early result? Not called early result but they had two kinds, regular and a 4 day sooner test. At least the directions were in English, but sensitivity not listed. But...what I was getting at is I bought a temping kit! Thermometer and booklet in a convenient pouch!! I'm all ready for AF! I wish she would just hurry it up now! I have no idea why i bought the hpt's, maybe just to punish myself some more...lol!

I hope you all are having a better day than me!! :flower:


----------



## fallenangel78

I've been on a downer today too for some reason Jenni, must be something in the air!

Woo hoo - English instructions!! Definitely easier to understand than Arabic ;) 

Nice work with the thermometer too, have you got yourself a fertility friend account too? Makes it so much easier to see things and track what's happening.

Keep smiling Hun x


----------



## Megg33k

Not having a better day... Today should be stricken from record books! Blah!


----------



## Jenni4

Well at least we know we are all having a crap day together! Right?? Ok, just signed up on Fertility Friend...! Yay!!! I'm sure it's not as difficult as it looks....there is a lot of stuff to navigate through! i have a few days to figure it out before AF gets here. at least there is a bright side to her arrival this month, as it begins my journey through temping and charting.... (orally is the way to go right?? Feel stupid for asking, but I didn't know i had a choice?) :blush:


----------



## Jenni4

Just noticed my icon...I chose the blushing one...but it's making me blush because I have no idea what it is doing with it's fingers??


----------



## fallenangel78

It all looks a bit mad when you first start but it will email you tutorials as you go along and as you use it and play the easier it will get - promise!!

Orally is absolutely fine, apparently other ways give more stable results but I thought I might scare my OH if he woke up to find me doing that, lol!!!

Key thing to remember is to take it at as close to the same time as you can and take it before anything else (moving around, drinking, anything).

So satisfying to see dips and rises correlating with things in your cycle :)


----------



## fallenangel78

Good call Meg, takes us straight to Friday ;)


----------



## fallenangel78

Lol!!!!!!! Hadn't spotted that!!


----------



## Megg33k

Yeah, the finger thing its doing always throws me a bit too! WTF are you pointing at, blushing smiley?!?! :rofl:

Yes, straight to Friday, indeed!

FF isn't that hard... There's a great tutorial (or so I've heard). Its pretty simple once you get started!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im not having a good day either aswell, my DF has gone on a camping trip with my brothers, father and cousin & Ive been feeling really down lol, I miss him Loaaaaddsss lol i didnt realise how much i love having him here, its the first time we have spent a night alone in about 18months, i cant wait for him to get back tomorrow lol

and im only 3dpo, i would love to be about 12dpo so i can test :haha:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Welcome Back Megg!!!

Hope you're feeling better soon Emma. 

Sweetpea / Jenni, I've been toying with the idea of temping, but so not even sure if I can be bothered... Might give the lazy way a go for another month or 2 and start temping if no results and frustration rises... 

Well, looks like I'll be pressing the m button in an hour or so... it's all a bit wierd though because (TMI-->) it's my 3rd day of spotting, flow is consistent now but I wouldn't call it "full flow." Usually by now it's heavier... O well! Had to go back to the shop for pads today, they must think I'm a confused crazy lady - folic acid and 4 HPTs yesterday and pads today :rofl:

Good luck everyone! I'm off to Wales... fresh air, wine, good food, awesome scenery and lovely walks! yay!


----------



## YankeeMama30

Awww Zoie I feel for you honey! He'll be back soon! Just think you can do the fun deed! & not stress out about eggs and spermies and tubes and all that malarkey! :haha:


----------



## kezza78

Ok ladies advice please. 

I'm on my 6th high today but just tested on a CB digital ovulation test and got a smiley face, donor coming later so that's sorted but just wondering why I haven't had a peak.


----------



## Quaver

kezza78 said:


> Ok ladies advice please.
> 
> I'm on my 6th high today but just tested on a CB digital ovulation test and got a smiley face, donor coming later so that's sorted but just wondering why I haven't had a peak.

You'll probably get Peak tomorrow:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

kezza78 said:


> Ok ladies advice please.
> 
> I'm on my 6th high today but just tested on a CB digital ovulation test and got a smiley face, donor coming later so that's sorted but just wondering why I haven't had a peak.

Hi Kezza....sometimes you don't get a peak your first month or so as the monitor is "getting to know you".


----------



## xMissxZoiex

4 dpo today ppfffttt i can feel these 2 weeks are going to draaaggggggg :haha:


----------



## klcuk3

Sorry really dumb question, but does the monitor ask for more than 20 sticks if by then u haven't got any highs or peaks? I'm still on low on cd18 ...why does my cycle have to be messed up so much following mmc? Honestly as if this ttc lark isn't hard enough lol xx


----------



## Jenni4

klcuk3 said:


> Sorry really dumb question, but does the monitor ask for more than 20 sticks if by then u haven't got any highs or peaks? I'm still on low on cd18 ...why does my cycle have to be messed up so much following mmc? Honestly as if this ttc lark isn't hard enough lol xx

Hi, It is programmed for only 20 sticks, that's why it's not ideal for longer cycles. Since you only started using the sticks on cd6, there should still be plenty on sticks left to catch that high. Just keep going!!! :flower:


----------



## snl41296

so its 8pm and I doubt highly we are going to :sex: tonight :nope: just I know it. Its my first high day. I know I have time but still I was hopping to tonight :nope:


----------



## Jenni4

Hey Girls! 

Well, still a bfn over here, AF is due tomorrow and DH is still out of town...a bit sad...but I'm a big girl, I'm sure I'll be okay....good luck to the rest of you!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

5 dpo lol, Sorry, i will try not to post everyday how many dpo i am :haha:


----------



## Jenni4

xMissxZoiex said:


> 5 dpo lol, Sorry, i will try not to post everyday how many dpo i am :haha:

Haha...that's okay...the 2WW is hard, sometimes you just feel like you need to post something!! Perfectly acceptable!! :thumbup:


----------



## Nvr2Late

CD18 and I finally got my peak! YAY! I was so sure I wouldn't O this month. I think I had a peak yesterday afternoon, but it only showed on the monitor this morning. I wish they'd make the monitor so you could opt to test twice in a day... don't you?????? 

Anyway, BD'd last night and will today, so we're still in for this month! So happy!


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Ladies I need some help please :( 

I used my CBFM for the first time this month, and got a Peak on CD 19. Then I got AF on Cd28. I am terrified about ovulating so late. Could my monitor have been off because it was my first month? Does anyone have any ideas? Thank You so much. I'm CD2 now, just waiting to test.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jenni4 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> 5 dpo lol, Sorry, i will try not to post everyday how many dpo i am :haha:
> 
> Haha...that's okay...the 2WW is hard, sometimes you just feel like you need to post something!! Perfectly acceptable!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you lol my boobs Really hurt today!, i hope its not a sign that AFs round the corner! but never had it this early xxx


----------



## Quaver

Nvr2Late said:


> CD18 and I finally got my peak! YAY! I was so sure I wouldn't O this month. I think I had a peak yesterday afternoon, but it only showed on the monitor this morning. I wish they'd make the monitor so you could opt to test twice in a day... don't you??????

They should improve CBFM, so that we could connect it to PC, and input our BBT data in there. Also testing window should be scrapped, and we should be able to test multiple times a day:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

Miss Jennifer said:


> I used my CBFM for the first time this month, and got a Peak on CD 19. Then I got AF on Cd28. I am terrified about ovulating so late. Could my monitor have been off because it was my first month? Does anyone have any ideas? Thank You so much. I'm CD2 now, just waiting to test.

That'll probably mean you ov'd on CD19 or 20. 
So your LP is on the short side. I don't think the monitor was off. Perhaps you ov'd tad late this cycle.


----------



## 678star-bex

Hi Miss Jennifer I agree with Quaver. Track it for a couple of cycles at least. Using the cbfm i have realised i peak early as cd13 & as late as cd16 so it varies & my AF comes 9/10 days later. I actually think this is a problem for me so the monitor has helped me see patterns in my cycle.


----------



## fallenangel78

Kluck3, I'm on CD19 and just on lows to so I can sympathise. Just gotta keep plodding on with the sticks I guess.

I'm on my first cycle with it so hoping it's still learning??


----------



## Jenni4

Okay Ladies... What's going on?? This weekend was supposed to be our big BFP weekend!! At least one of us has to have gotten lucky this month! I mean "lucky lucky" not dtd lucky!! Lol!! Hopefully we all did that! Can't get a bfp without it!! Come on! Let's get lucky!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## clairebear26

Sorry jenni! I got AF and not a BFP! ggrrr! Oh well I got next month to concentrate on now!

Cxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I'm going to try and hold out until the 27th to test, I'll be 15 DPO. Buuut, we all know I'll be testing early too! :haha:


----------



## klcuk3

Hurray cd20 and it's a peak!!! Had one high yesterday then peak this morning! Will try to bd tonight as oh was not in the mood yesterday :-( hoping I don't miss my window of opportunity as bd'd cd16/17 so plan to jump on hubby tonight and tomorrow lol...then it's back to the dreaded tww lol! Good luck ladies xxxx


----------



## manuiti

hi there. well i'm using my cbfm for the 2nd month. last month i didn't get a peak reading and from the lines on my sticks it looks like i didn't actually ovulate as there was no noticeable LH surge (it was only the 2nd cycle after 17 years on the pill) though my BBT chart shows that i did. DF and I dtd a lot at the right time according to the chart but no luck. anyway, got my first peak today (cd12) which is very exciting... for me anyway. lol but less exciting is that OH is away at work for the next 8 weeks so no :sex: for me. boo! i'm thinking this ttc business could be a challenge for us as i'm 35, he works away for 9 weeks at a time and gets a 3 week break at home before he's off again. also i haven't been to the doctor for any preconception checks or anything. should i???

wishing everyone here lots of luck!
xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

6dpo today and never guess what i did today!!


Yes you guessed it i POAS! lol, O i wish there was a cure for POAS addiction lol

I was telling myself when i woke dont do test it is impossible to get a :bfp: atleast i know that that those cheap test can get evaps lol

xxxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Wow!! I thought 8dpo was early for testing...Zoie! You got me beat!! Lol!!

Okay Ladies...my unwelcome house guest had arrived and she will be staying for about 4 days...hopefully this will be her last trip for awhile!! I knew she would be arriving today so I took my temp this morning and officially started my charting with FF! We'll see how this goes...I'm going to be traveling back to the states so I hope I can figure out how to manage my charting and cbfm with the time change.... I didn't plan too well cause i'm due to ovulate the day I will be traveling... We'll just have to dtd right before and right after....easier said than done with a three year old... But I guess we'll just have to get creative!!! Let's do this!!!


----------



## stardust22

Hi ya,

Wasnt sure I should post on here about my :bfp: but I got one on Friday 13th (of all blimmin days)

I have had 4 very very faint lines on 3 types of tests but the digi was NOT pregnant so I am a little worried but its so early I hear that digis are slow at picking up. AF is due tomorrow.

Whether its down to the CBFM I dont know but 2nd month using it. I am feeling like its a magical little piece of kit!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:haha: i just couldnt stop myself my mind was saying no but my body wouldnt stop lol


Jenni4 said:


> Wow!! I thought 8dpo was early for testing...Zoie! You got me beat!! Lol!!


Congratulations!!! xxx


stardust22 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> Wasnt sure I should post on here about my :bfp: but I got one on Friday 13th (of all blimmin days)
> 
> I have had 4 very very faint lines on 3 types of tests but the digi was NOT pregnant so I am a little worried but its so early I hear that digis are slow at picking up. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Whether its down to the CBFM I dont know but 2nd month using it. I am feeling like its a magical little piece of kit!!!


----------



## Jenni4

Yay!!!! Congratulations Stardust!!! I knew it had to happen for at least one of us!! :yipee:


----------



## manuiti

stardust22 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> Wasnt sure I should post on here about my :bfp: but I got one on Friday 13th (of all blimmin days)
> 
> I have had 4 very very faint lines on 3 types of tests but the digi was NOT pregnant so I am a little worried but its so early I hear that digis are slow at picking up. AF is due tomorrow.
> 
> Whether its down to the CBFM I dont know but 2nd month using it. I am feeling like its a magical little piece of kit!!!

Congratulations Stardust! Fab news!!!
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, Stardust! :hugs:


----------



## stardust22

I still have the faintest line EVER today with FMU again. I used a tesco normal test as that is all I have! its was within 10 minutes though.

I am getting slightly worried about the faintness of the tests.

I want a big bold one.
x


----------



## Merry

I got a positive OPK yesterday about 3pm so was expecting a peak on my cbfm today, well I didn't. I looked at the test stick and had two lines on it, never before seen this. I was wondering if the machine is smart enough to know ovulation occurs 24-36 hours after the LH surge. So if detecting it today would it give me a peak tomorrow? It's my first month using it so not sure of the ins and outs of how it works.


----------



## truly_blessed

morning ladies, hope everyone is well and congratulations on the BFP Stardust

So I think I had a duff stick this morning, for the first time since I started using the monitor in Feb. 

The first stick had absolutely no lines on it whatsoever, I thought it was strange when there was no blue dye either as the moisture travelled up the stick. I put it in the monitor anyway and it read the stick as a high (was low yesterday) but showed the little brush meaning the sensor needed cleaning.

Me being me, just wasn't happy with this strange result and so did another lol

This time it had 2 lines, the LH line looking slightly stronger than the other one, so I think it was right to say high after all. Got some smiley face sticks this cycle which I will try this afternoon to confirm or otherwise. 

I'm happy, used soy for the first time this cycle and it looks to have brought ov forward by a few days, may just be coincidence but it looks good so far.

Hopefully you will be able to see the picture below.

https://storeandshare.sky.com/invit...0-sky_gemini1&t=5feb66af0a5f70a9&r=mg&lang=en


----------



## Kerrie-x

Ok, i need abit of help. This is my second month using the monitor. On CD13 i was Low, yesterday (CD14) i missed the testing time slot for the first time ever!, so today at CD15 i got my peak and i'm flapping abit... We last :sex: on the night of CD13, so my question is, if i have just got my peak, am i waiting to O or could i have just missed it?? And also do we :sex: NOW or is tonight ok??

x


----------



## truly_blessed

Merry said:


> I got a positive OPK yesterday about 3pm so was expecting a peak on my cbfm today, well I didn't. I looked at the test stick and had two lines on it, never before seen this. I was wondering if the machine is smart enough to know ovulation occurs 24-36 hours after the LH surge. So if detecting it today would it give me a peak tomorrow? It's my first month using it so not sure of the ins and outs of how it works.


so is it still giving you a low and has it moved to a high. Mine seems to give a peak mostly when the left hand line has almost disappeared and the right had line is very strong. 2 lines for mine usually reads as a high. Funny if the OPK was positive yesterday though. If it's your first month on the cbfm, I'd air on the side of caution and trust the OPK. Think you've got a busy few days coming up hun. :happydance:


----------



## truly_blessed

Kerrie-x said:


> Ok, i need abit of help. This is my second month using the monitor. On CD13 i was Low, yesterday (CD14) i missed the testing time slot for the first time ever!, so today at CD15 i got my peak and i'm flapping abit... We last :sex: on the night of CD13, so my question is, if i have just got my peak, am i waiting to O or could i have just missed it?? And also do we :sex: NOW or is tonight ok??
> 
> x

Hmmmm, I'm not sure but I think I'd be tempted to :sex: as soon as the oppotunity arises if it were me, you'll probably be ok waiting until tonight though TBH.


----------



## Kerrie-x

truly_blessed said:


> Kerrie-x said:
> 
> 
> Ok, i need abit of help. This is my second month using the monitor. On CD13 i was Low, yesterday (CD14) i missed the testing time slot for the first time ever!, so today at CD15 i got my peak and i'm flapping abit... We last :sex: on the night of CD13, so my question is, if i have just got my peak, am i waiting to O or could i have just missed it?? And also do we :sex: NOW or is tonight ok??
> 
> x
> 
> Hmmmm, I'm not sure but I think I'd be tempted to :sex: as soon as the oppotunity arises if it were me, you'll probably be ok waiting until tonight though TBH.Click to expand...

Hubby is at work but i've text him to come home on his dinner break so we can :sex: :blush: x


----------



## Megg33k

You probably haven't ovulated yet if you just got the Peak. I mean, tonight is likely just as good... So, you don't have to make special arrangements... but ASAP is good! :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats stardust! I wouldn't worry about the digi, apprently they take longer to show +...

I am on my 2nd cycle using the CFBM, and sorry for the tedious questions, but I have lost my flipping manual :dohh:

Am I not supposed to start testing again on cd 6 (today for me), like I did for the first cycle, or will it ask for a test later....? 

Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Kerrie-x

Megg33k said:


> You probably haven't ovulated yet if you just got the Peak. I mean, tonight is likely just as good... So, you don't have to make special arrangements... but ASAP is good! :hugs:

Thanks hun, I'm hoping i get peak tomorrow too, then i will feel alot better. I SO was not expecting Peak today, but thats probably because i missed testing yesterday, x


----------



## Quaver

Peanut78 said:


> Am I not supposed to start testing again on cd 6 (today for me), like I did for the first cycle, or will it ask for a test later....?

It depends on when you ov'd last cycle. It can be as late as CD9 I think:flower:


----------



## stardust22

Peanut78 said:


> I am on my 2nd cycle using the CFBM, and sorry for the tedious questions, but I have lost my flipping manual :dohh:
> 
> Am I not supposed to start testing again on cd 6 (today for me), like I did for the first cycle, or will it ask for a test later....?
> 
> Thanks :kiss:

both of my cycles it asked me to test at CD6 and I thought it asked you to do that for a few cycles to start with unless it gets a pattern of being a later ovulator but that would not happen your 2nd cycle would it? there may be someone more experienced on here that may know the answer?


----------



## ooSweetPea

stardust22 said:


> Peanut78 said:
> 
> 
> I am on my 2nd cycle using the CFBM, and sorry for the tedious questions, but I have lost my flipping manual :dohh:
> 
> Am I not supposed to start testing again on cd 6 (today for me), like I did for the first cycle, or will it ask for a test later....?
> 
> Thanks :kiss:
> 
> both of my cycles it asked me to test at CD6 and I thought it asked you to do that for a few cycles to start with unless it gets a pattern of being a later ovulator but that would not happen your 2nd cycle would it? there may be someone more experienced on here that may know the answer?Click to expand...

I have longer cycles, and the monitor starting asking for sticks on CD 9 on the second cycle that I used it. First cycle was CD 6, and then the second (and third) cycle was CD 9. Just turn the monitor on each morning and as soon as it asks for a stick, start testing!


----------



## Kerrie-x

Ovulation Cramps have hit me hard this afternoon, still not :sex:, hubby didn't manage to get home for dinner, so FX'd tonight isn't too late!! x


----------



## Born2BeAMommy

anyone using the CBFM who has PCOS and is taking clomid??? curious to know if it works


----------



## prgirl_cesca

oooh it's started flashing the 'm' at me meaning AF is due.

Only 5 days till I'm letting myself test. Keep thinking sticky thoughts for me girls!


----------



## Kerrie-x

prgirl_cesca said:


> oooh it's started flashing the 'm' at me meaning AF is due.
> 
> Only 5 days till I'm letting myself test. Keep thinking sticky thoughts for me girls!

Got my fingers crossed for you :kiss: xx


----------



## YankeeMama30

Congrats Stardust! Thank God somebody got a BFP on the 13th! There was enough positive vibes going around! lol 

Jenni, that is a TIGHT schedule, but you're a determined lady so I'm sure you two will figure it out! 

Prgirl, sending the positive "sticky" vibes your way!

As for me, cd 4 here. I changed the monitor this month and made cd1 the first day I actually got full flow... dont think it will matter much, just gotta change my signature now. DH and I decided we were a bit lazy last month and want to cover all the bases this time. I guess it just depends when that peak actually happens. Easier said than done! 

GL everyone! x


----------



## Megg33k

Kerrie-x said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You probably haven't ovulated yet if you just got the Peak. I mean, tonight is likely just as good... So, you don't have to make special arrangements... but ASAP is good! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun, I'm hoping i get peak tomorrow too, then i will feel alot better. I SO was not expecting Peak today, but thats probably because i missed testing yesterday, xClick to expand...

You'll automatically get another Peak. After your first Peak, you get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then back to Low. Its automatic. You don't need to keep peeing on expensive things! LOL 



prgirl_cesca said:


> oooh it's started flashing the 'm' at me meaning AF is due.
> 
> Only 5 days till I'm letting myself test. Keep thinking sticky thoughts for me girls!

Ooooooh! Yay! Sticky thoughts! :dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im 9dpo tomorrow, To test or not to test :haha:


----------



## jaffacake

Hi,

I've just joined this morning. It's our first month of using the cbfm and I'm 11 dpo today. It was flashing 'm' and I also did 2 hpt. 1 superdrug & 1 first response. They both have faint lines but I don't want to get hopes up yet! If this is my BFP then I've got to tell you I flippin love my cbfm!!

Oooooo fingers crossed x


----------



## Quaver

jaffacake said:


> I also did 2 hpt. 1 superdrug & 1 first response. They both have faint lines but I don't want to get hopes up yet!

Congrats!:happydance:


----------



## jaffacake

Can I just ask if I got my 1 peak on my cbfm on cd 15, 2nd peak on cd16 and then it went back down to high on cd17. I am correct in counting cd 17 as CD1?

x


----------



## Megg33k

Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:

jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.

EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.


----------



## jaffacake

Megg33k said:


> Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:
> 
> jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.

Oh what a dope! Yes I meant dpo sorry! I've been up since 5am when I first tested! x


----------



## Megg33k

jaffacake said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:
> 
> jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.
> 
> Oh what a dope! Yes I meant dpo sorry! I've been up since 5am when I first tested! xClick to expand...

Its okay! I should have caught on sooner! LOL Do you have pics of these tests?


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Jaffa :thumbup:

Zoie - :blush:..... :test:

I am CD 8 and still not asked to poas.... Last cycle I peaked cd 17.... ttc makes time go so slowly.... :sleep::coffee::wacko:


----------



## jaffacake

Megg33k said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:
> 
> jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.
> 
> Oh what a dope! Yes I meant dpo sorry! I've been up since 5am when I first tested! xClick to expand...
> 
> Its okay! I should have caught on sooner! LOL Do you have pics of these tests?Click to expand...

I have to have posted 10 times before I'm allowed to add pics so hang on a sec and Ill post a couple more times and then try and add pics

Thanks Peanut - Although until i do a cbd and see the words I really don't believe it at the moment! 

x


----------



## jaffacake

jaffacake said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:
> 
> jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.
> 
> Oh what a dope! Yes I meant dpo sorry! I've been up since 5am when I first tested! xClick to expand...
> 
> Its okay! I should have caught on sooner! LOL Do you have pics of these tests?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to have posted 10 times before I'm allowed to add pics so hang on a sec and Ill post a couple more times and then try and add pics
> 
> Thanks Peanut - Although until i do a cbd and see the words I really don't believe it at the moment!
> 
> xClick to expand...



Sorry to waste space but I need to get these pics on here so I can have your opinions x


----------



## pinkylisa28

I never thought i could get so excited to see a little egg, ive had a lot of highs, thought i was going to be one of those girls that didnt get a peak on their first cycle but this morning a got my egg!so excited!:happydance::happydance: also did my cb digi and got my smiley face. got a big smile on my face today.
We bd last night, will today and tomorrow, do you think that will be enough as oh is away friday night and doesnt get back until late saturday. do you still think we need to bed saturday night?


----------



## Megg33k

You probably don't need to... but it doesn't hurt to do it anyway... just in case! :)


----------



## jaffacake

jaffacake said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> Zoie - Always TEST! :winkwink:
> 
> jaffacake - I hope that the tests are the start of your BFP! But, I don't think I quite get the 2nd question. CD1 is the first day of your cycle. So, I'm very confused! CD17 is definitely not CD1.
> 
> EDIT: Oh, cripes! Just realized... Do you mean 1dpo? That's a safe bet probably... yeah.
> 
> Oh what a dope! Yes I meant dpo sorry! I've been up since 5am when I first tested! xClick to expand...
> 
> Its okay! I should have caught on sooner! LOL Do you have pics of these tests?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have to have posted 10 times before I'm allowed to add pics so hang on a sec and Ill post a couple more times and then try and add pics
> 
> Thanks Peanut - Although until i do a cbd and see the words I really don't believe it at the moment!
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry to waste space but I need to get these pics on here so I can have your opinions xClick to expand...


Ok try these links, hope it works x 

https://i36.tinypic.com/2z4jsc8.jpg

https://i34.tinypic.com/5vc4zr.jpg


----------



## pinkylisa28

They look positive to me.congrats:thumbup:


----------



## pinkylisa28

Thanks megg will try and persuade him when he'z back sat just to make sure


----------



## Megg33k

Oh, sweetie! There's no question! Those are BFP's! You're preggo, jaffacake! CONGRATS! :hugs:


----------



## kezza78

They both look very positive to me too!! Try a CBG.


----------



## jaffacake

Megg33k said:


> Oh, sweetie! There's no question! Those are BFP's! You're preggo, jaffacake! CONGRATS! :hugs:

Really???? Oooo I'm going to pop to the shops later and get a cbd. Sorry to sound so silly :blush: but I'm in denial as I've read so many things about evap lines although they did come up straight away. I suppose until I see those words on a cbd I won't believe it. Thanks girls for your opinions, I've been driving myself crazy this morning!


I'll do a cbd tonight
x


----------



## lintu

Hi Ladies,

Would you recommend getting a CB fertility monitor then? I have been checking my BBT every morning and it never peaks it's alway around the 97.5f mark, i think i keep missing my OV as blds show that i am OV? when do you start them, is it day 1 of your cycle?


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX

This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx


----------



## jaffacake

kimmyttcno3 said:


> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx

Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?


----------



## jaffacake

lintu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you recommend getting a CB fertility monitor then? I have been checking my BBT every morning and it never peaks it's alway around the 97.5f mark, i think i keep missing my OV as blds show that i am OV? when do you start them, is it day 1 of your cycle?

Hi Lintu,

I would def. recommend a cbfm. Its our first month of using it (& hopefully I;ve got a bfp - still need to confirm with a cbd).

It's really worth it as you know exactly when you're at your highs/peaks. Buy it online though as it's much cheaper. I bought mine from:
https://www.accessdiagnostics.co.uk/

Sorry forgot to say you can use it from cd1 - cd5 but after you have to wait until next cycle.


----------



## klcuk3

Congrats Jaffa fab lines xx hope u have happy and healthy 9 months


----------



## kimmyttcno3

jaffacake said:


> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx
> 
> Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Im 12 dpo and I definatly think you should do a cb test as you'll have it in black and white then, your other tests had fab lines so I don't think there's any doubt xxxx


----------



## jaffacake

kimmyttcno3 said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx
> 
> Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12 dpo and I definatly think you should do a cb test as you'll have it in black and white then, your other tests had fab lines so I don't think there's any doubt xxxxClick to expand...

Ah thx hun, I'll do one later and let you know x


----------



## pinkylisa28

Once all you ladies got your peak did you bed that day or that night?
starting to feel twinges in my left ovary and worried if we wait until tonight we might miss our chances? we did bd last night do you think its ok to wait or should a drag him upstairs?its his day off today but supposed to be going out in a bit.


----------



## jaffacake

Hi,

once I got my 1st peak we bd at 5pm ish, on the 2nd day of peaks we bd again around 5pm ish.

I think it will be ok but if you want to be sure, drag him upstairs now for a quicky! x


----------



## pinkylisa28

Thanks think i will wait then as ive just read on another site that your most fertile time is between 5 -7pm. he wont know whats hit him when we get home:haha:


----------



## Megg33k

lintu said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you recommend getting a CB fertility monitor then? I have been checking my BBT every morning and it never peaks it's alway around the 97.5f mark,* i think i keep missing my OV as blds show that i am OV*? when do you start them, is it day 1 of your cycle?

I'm a bit confused, hun. You don't get a post-O temp shift? Also, what is "blds"? Start what? I swear, I'm not having a go at you... I'm just really not understanding the question!


----------



## lintu

Megg33k said:


> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you recommend getting a CB fertility monitor then? I have been checking my BBT every morning and it never peaks it's alway around the 97.5f mark,* i think i keep missing my OV as blds show that i am OV*? when do you start them, is it day 1 of your cycle?
> 
> I'm a bit confused, hun. You don't get a post-O temp shift? Also, what is "blds"? Start what? I swear, I'm not having a go at you... I'm just really not understanding the question!Click to expand...

Dont worry huni, dont understand myself sometimes!!

I am not seeing a shift in temp but blood test (blds) show that i have ov! i have done the ov sticks but they always show a faint line and it only goes fainter never darker. 

I was asking if you start the Monitor from day 1, as i am day 16 at the moment dont wan to go and buy one now just incase but then dont wan to miss next time if i have my bleed.

Sorry if i am not making much sense xx:dohh:


----------



## Leilani

jaffacake said:


> Really???? Oooo I'm going to pop to the shops later and get a cbd. Sorry to sound so silly :blush: but I'm in denial as I've read so many things about evap lines although they did come up straight away. I suppose until I see those words on a cbd I won't believe it. Thanks girls for your opinions, I've been driving myself crazy this morning!
> 
> 
> I'll do a cbd tonight
> x

Those aren't faint lines - you shoudl check out the test stick gallary for faint!! Congrats.

Just be careful with the digis and evening urine - those test are less sensitive and your evening pee is weaker - save the digi for the morning, just in case! :dance:


----------



## MrsEvans

Hi Guys

i hoping someone can help me. im on my second high day i should get a peak tomorrow and i still dont have fertile cervical mucus, im using Robittusin and EPO but its still white is it too early for the fertile stuff??? I'm also using pre seed this cycle will this help if my mucus is non existent?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Reddybec

Hi all,

I'm a fairly long time lurker who has decided to stop just reading and start contributing!

Here's a little potted history of me, in all my glory :o)

I'm 34 years young and have been trying to get pregnant for about a year now (well, when I say trying to get pregnant I just mean I've been happily boffing my beloved without protection and have so far not really applied any scientific thinking to the process).

Anyway, we decided our laissez faire attitude needed a gear shift and invested in a CBFM. Now I am someone who behaved like a right little tinker when I was younger and yet never once got pregnant, leading me to believe I am beyond help and was destined for a life without children (I figured I'd get some cats instead). 

I was 100% shocked when I got a peak reading on the first month (seeing that little egg was surreal) and instantly lassoed the man and got him to do his thing. We did it both on the first and second days of peak, and I lay perfectly still like a vegetable afterwards, to avoid gravity having its way with the baby making juice (so sorry if that's too much information - I'm a forum newbie and not sure of the protocol. It took me 6 weeks to work out the acronyms on this site!)

Anyway - it's now about 4 days past ovulation and I have been feeling sick to my stomach ever since the weekend. I'm veering between thinking "holy crispy crap, you've done it, you're knocked up" to "you're a mental and it's all in your tiny little mind". 

I figure I can't test for at least another 7 to 10 days.

Has anyone else ever experienced this? I do feel different in myself (tummy aches and back ache etc) but at the same time I'm trying not to take it too seriously just in case I have got a baby based screw loose!


----------



## lintu

ha ha ha Reddybec you sound like you will fit right in welcome xxx

all sounding very positive for you fingers x'd and keep us posted xx


----------



## Reddybec

Hi Lintu!

I'm very happy to be here! Thank you :o)

Will 100% keep you posted - it's my 1 year wedding anniversary on the 28 August and this would be the bestest ever gift for myself and my hubby. Saying that we're going to Alton Towers next weekend (I know, how sad am I?) and now I'm worried about going on any roller coasters in case it shakes the baby loose!

See! I'm screwy in the noggin this week! :o)


----------



## snl41296

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/weee.gif
morning girls GOT MY PEAK TODAY after 4 highs! We https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bd.gif yesterday at 5pm. As we https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/bd.gif I had an orgasm and then put my diva cup in till this morning. I still tested my OPKs last night till 10pm and I have never seen such DARK LINES IN MY LIFE! so I kind of new I was going to get my peak this morning https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/clapping.gif So that being said I am going to try to get DH to :sex: tonight if not for sure tomorrow morning https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/smileys/hugegrin.gif Although I am confident about my timing. My chart is very off with temps. had a very very bad month with my DD waking at night. I did temp though but I knew the begining of the month it was going to be very bad. I had broken sleep alot!


----------



## Peanut78

Good luck Reddybec and SNL :thumbup:

Loving all the :sex: icons SNL :haha:

A bit about me as well. I am 32, I have a 13 month old son, we decided to ttc #2 a few months ago, but have only been together at the right time (O time) one month so far :dohh:

Used the CFBM for the first time this last month - although we were apart wanted to start tracking my cycle. Got a peak on cd 17, hoping for that this time round too. 

:kiss:


----------



## snl41296

Peanut78 said:


> Good luck Reddybec and SNL :thumbup:
> 
> Loving all the :sex: icons SNL :haha:
> 
> A bit about me as well. I am 32, I have a 13 month old son, we decided to ttc #2 a few months ago, but have only been together at the right time (O time) one month so far :dohh:
> 
> Used the CFBM for the first time this last month - although we were apart wanted to start tracking my cycle. Got a peak on cd 17, hoping for that this time round too.
> 
> :kiss:

:thumbup: your on the right track hope we get our :bfp: soon


----------



## Beadette

Hi girls......

can you help me?

I'm wondering which peak day you normaly ovulate on? Stupid question I know but as I didn't temp I have no idea and for purposes of accurately dating my pregnancy I jus wondered if any of you knew.

I got my first peak day on CD17

Thank you x


----------



## snl41296

Beadette said:


> Hi girls......
> 
> can you help me?
> 
> I'm wondering which peak day you normaly ovulate on? Stupid question I know but as I didn't temp I have no idea and for purposes of accurately dating my pregnancy I jus wondered if any of you knew.
> 
> I got my first peak day on CD17
> 
> Thank you x

they say 12/24 hours after you see the egg. I am hoping to :sex: again tomorrow morning I did yesterday at 5pm so I hope those sperms are waiting for that egg to drop :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I didnt test, i was supposed to but i overlayed this morning and when i got up i was desperate for a wee lol and it wasnt untill id finished peeing i realised i was suppose to test :dohh: so im holding my wee to do a IC! xxx


----------



## jaffacake

jaffacake said:


> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx
> 
> Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12 dpo and I definatly think you should do a cb test as you'll have it in black and white then, your other tests had fab lines so I don't think there's any doubt xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah thx hun, I'll do one later and let you know xClick to expand...



Hi ladies,

Just an update. I did a CBD about an hour ago (I didn't got the loo for about 3 1/2 hrs this afternoon) Anyway it popped up PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! We're absolutely over the moon. Thanks for your help this morning, I really couldn't believe it was real until I saw the words!!! :happydance: 

It was our first month using the cbfm and I love that little gadget! We only BD 4 times this month due to DH shifts!!

Sending lots of luck to you all x 
x


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Hey I knew you would be, yippee!!!! Thats fab news.. how many dpo are you?? do you know when you're due. I'm due on the first of May by my calculations which is our 1st wedding anniversary xxx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Megg33k said:


> Kerrie-x said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> You probably haven't ovulated yet if you just got the Peak. I mean, tonight is likely just as good... So, you don't have to make special arrangements... but ASAP is good! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun, I'm hoping i get peak tomorrow too, then i will feel alot better. I SO was not expecting Peak today, but thats probably because i missed testing yesterday, xClick to expand...
> 
> You'll automatically get another Peak. After your first Peak, you get a 2nd Peak, a High, and then back to Low. Its automatic. You don't need to keep peeing on expensive things! LOLClick to expand...

Thanks for that hun, So i am now 2DPO and in the TWW... First 'proper' month using CBFM so ive got my fingers crossed xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

jaffacake said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx
> 
> Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12 dpo and I definatly think you should do a cb test as you'll have it in black and white then, your other tests had fab lines so I don't think there's any doubt xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah thx hun, I'll do one later and let you know xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just an update. I did a CBD about an hour ago (I didn't got the loo for about 3 1/2 hrs this afternoon) Anyway it popped up PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! We're absolutely over the moon. Thanks for your help this morning, I really couldn't believe it was real until I saw the words!!! :happydance:
> 
> It was our first month using the cbfm and I love that little gadget! We only BD 4 times this month due to DH shifts!!
> 
> Sending lots of luck to you all x
> xClick to expand...

CONGRATS xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

jaffacake said:


> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jaffacake said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kimmyttcno3 said:
> 
> 
> Congratulations jaffacake on your BFP XXXX
> 
> This must be a lucky month as I too got my BFP after 2 cycles using the CBFM... Had a really faint line on a cheapo test and tesco's own brand yesterday so I got the big guns out this morning...PREGANT 1-2 WEEKS on clearblue digi..:happydance: sooooo excited xxx
> 
> Oooo congrats hun x I'm tempted but a bit scared to get the big guns out (that made me smile) just in case it says not pregnant! Can I ask how many dpo are you?Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12 dpo and I definatly think you should do a cb test as you'll have it in black and white then, your other tests had fab lines so I don't think there's any doubt xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Ah thx hun, I'll do one later and let you know xClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just an update. I did a CBD about an hour ago (I didn't got the loo for about 3 1/2 hrs this afternoon) Anyway it popped up PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! We're absolutely over the moon. Thanks for your help this morning, I really couldn't believe it was real until I saw the words!!! :happydance:
> 
> It was our first month using the cbfm and I love that little gadget! We only BD 4 times this month due to DH shifts!!
> 
> Sending lots of luck to you all x
> xClick to expand...

Congrats again :happydance:


----------



## Megg33k

lintu said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lintu said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Would you recommend getting a CB fertility monitor then? I have been checking my BBT every morning and it never peaks it's alway around the 97.5f mark,* i think i keep missing my OV as blds show that i am OV*? when do you start them, is it day 1 of your cycle?
> 
> I'm a bit confused, hun. You don't get a post-O temp shift? Also, what is "blds"? Start what? I swear, I'm not having a go at you... I'm just really not understanding the question!Click to expand...
> 
> Dont worry huni, dont understand myself sometimes!!
> 
> I am not seeing a shift in temp but blood test (blds) show that i have ov! i have done the ov sticks but they always show a faint line and it only goes fainter never darker.
> 
> I was asking if you start the Monitor from day 1, as i am day 16 at the moment dont wan to go and buy one now just incase but then dont wan to miss next time if i have my bleed.
> 
> Sorry if i am not making much sense xx:dohh:Click to expand...

Oh! Can you link to your chart? That's bizarre! I mean, positive bloods are probably better anyway! :thumbup: I never get positive OPK's either. Have you ever had a positive pregnancy test? Sorry, I don't know your backstory. My doctor just says that urine tests don't necessarily work the same for everyone, and I'm one of those people. 

Yes, the monitor needs to be set between CD1 and CD5. If you're CD6 or later, then you're supposed to wait until the next cycle.


----------



## jaffacake

kimmyttcno3 said:


> Hey I knew you would be, yippee!!!! Thats fab news.. how many dpo are you?? do you know when you're due. I'm due on the first of May by my calculations which is our 1st wedding anniversary xxx


Hi Kimmy,
Congrats to you as well hun x

I'm 11dpo today (1st day of last period was 23rd July) so I wasn't sure the cbd would show. I've just had a cheeky look at the online calculator says I'm due on 29th April so we're almost the same! How lovely for your 1st anniversary! We only got married recently as well - 28th May!

I've told my mom/brother but my DH wants to wait to tell his mom as he's quite nervous because it's still really early days. I have a docs app tomorrow, not sure what to expect.

x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Beadette, I think most O on the second peak, however there are the occasional times when people O on the first peak, or on the first high reading after the two peaks. Mostly I think that it is on the second peak day though!


----------



## Peanut78

:cry: Got up this morning, switched my cfbm on and it's not working :nope:

Kicking myself as it was next to the sink and seems to have gotten slightly wet.

Hoping it isn't broken... :cry:


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Aw nooo! What will you do hun, are you waiting to see if it dries out??

I have a question, its my 1st month using cbfm. I had high for 3 days then i got peak yesterday, yesterday i also had ovulation pains which have now stopped. The 2 lines on the test were the same yesterday but today one is lighter than the other and fading out. I got peak again today.

Do you think it sounds like i ovulated yesterday?? Just i have read that it usually happens the day after peak etc but it seems to have happened yesterday?

Opinions needed please ladies! x


----------



## Megg33k

Peanut78 said:


> :cry: Got up this morning, switched my cfbm on and it's not working :nope:
> 
> Kicking myself as it was next to the sink and seems to have gotten slightly wet.
> 
> Hoping it isn't broken... :cry:

I would recommend putting it in a storage bag with some white rice (not the instant kind)... It should suck the moisture out of it and hopefully get it to work again! Leave it in there for about 24 hours.


----------



## 678star-bex

been away and just had a catch up on this thread - wow welcome all new ppl & congrats to those with BFPs. Meg33k u always have such excellent advice - i used to keep mine in the bathroom but hot showers & moisture don't mix with it.

anyway expecting the meany witch face today so on tender hooks. didnt use my cbfm this month as i ran out of sticks but i have started to temp. I actually miss not seeing the different symbols each day as it is a great way of tracking where u r in ur cycle.


----------



## Peanut78

Thanks Megg :hugs:

It is now switching on, but showing me a rectangle with a little line on it and an exclamation mark. Anyone know what it's telling me? :shrug:


----------



## truly_blessed

According to the manual that symbol means it is faulty and needs replacing ... there's a surprise from clearblue. I would just do what Megg says and put it in rice or a warm place in an attempt to dry it out. I dropped my mobile down the toilet once and did this and it started working again after a few days.


----------



## ooSweetPea

ElmoBumpToBe said:


> Aw nooo! What will you do hun, are you waiting to see if it dries out??
> 
> I have a question, its my 1st month using cbfm. I had high for 3 days then i got peak yesterday, yesterday i also had ovulation pains which have now stopped. The 2 lines on the test were the same yesterday but today one is lighter than the other and fading out. I got peak again today.
> 
> Do you think it sounds like i ovulated yesterday?? Just i have read that it usually happens the day after peak etc but it seems to have happened yesterday?
> 
> Opinions needed please ladies! x

If you read the rest of my post about which day you O, it says that you can O the first peak, and sometimes even the high after the two peaks. It can easily change person to person and cycle to cycle, so unless you are temping there is no way for us to tell you exactly when you O'd.


----------



## manuiti

jaffacake said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Just an update. I did a CBD about an hour ago (I didn't got the loo for about 3 1/2 hrs this afternoon) Anyway it popped up PREGNANT 1-2 WEEKS! We're absolutely over the moon. Thanks for your help this morning, I really couldn't believe it was real until I saw the words!!! :happydance:
> 
> It was our first month using the cbfm and I love that little gadget! We only BD 4 times this month due to DH shifts!!
> 
> Sending lots of luck to you all x
> x

Ooooh, congratulations!!! Fab news! 

This is my 2nd month using my CBFM, I didn't get any peaks on the first month but got them this month on CD12 and 13. However, my temps are all over the place. Here the link to my charts (https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/2f14a9), does this mean I didn't ovulate? Any ideas???? I came off the Cerazette in May if that makes any difference. 

Also any commentary on the charts from the previous months would be greatly appreciated as I'm new to this and just starting to get to grips with it all.

xxx


----------



## PJAY27

Hi all,
I purchased the cbfm last month and was so nervous, i wanted to buy it awhile ago, but the price put me off abit..Now i wish i got it sooner, just found out am 4 weeks pregnant after using the monitor the first month... PLEASE PLEASE buy it, dont waste time, i wasted 14months...if any of you guys have any questions please ask me...Baby Dust to you all.

xxx 
:happydance:


----------



## PJAY27

hi there, 
my cbfm broke as well, just call up the number on the box and tell them that it is broken and they will send out a new one...gud luck...


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Everybody!! I have missed a few days here, a few busy days I see!!
Hello to the new ladies!!

A big fat congratulations to the BFP's!!!

That's awesome!! As for me, I'm on day 5 and expecting to POAS tomorrow for the monitor, Round 2 for the cbfm coming up!!! FX'd for the rest of us!!!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thank you! Im pretty sure it was the day before yesterday because of the pains, but we will probably dtd again tonight anyway just to be sure. Today its gone back down to high, without a test x


----------



## mrs whitehead

Does the cbfm work if your cycle is 37 days? we are in our 3rd month ttc and nothing has happened yet not even a late period. might get one.


----------



## Megg33k

Yes... It can't go much past that... but it should be fine with 37.


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - well I have just ordered my CBFM and i should have it in about 2 weeks. I am looking forward to using it. can anyone offer any advice, should I continue to temp? I want to start using it the month before we start trying again so i can get used to it and it can get used to me.


----------



## manuiti

I have no idea if you should, but I'm temping and using my cbfm... but more out of interest to see if what they say actually agrees with each other. I'm not so great at waking up at the same time at the weekends or if on holiday so I can imagine in time once the novelty of temping wears off that I'll just use my monitor.
xxx


----------



## jaffacake

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - well I have just ordered my CBFM and i should have it in about 2 weeks. I am looking forward to using it. can anyone offer any advice, should I continue to temp? I want to start using it the month before we start trying again so i can get used to it and it can get used to me.

Hi,

I didn't temp at all and it was my first month of using cbfm. I had heard it can take a couple of months to get used to your cycle so imagine my surprise when we got our BFP a few days ago. We had tried 2 months previous au naturelle but of course we love the cbfm as it told me the exact days I got my peak. We also only BD 4 times this month due to DH shifts so it just goes to show you!

Good luck hun x sending lots of babydust x


----------



## Megg33k

Yes! Definitely continue temping! There's really no other way to know for sure what day you're actually ovulating after your Peaks... or that you're even ovulating at all!

The novelty of temping has never worn off for me. I'm truly addicted and probably will be for a very long time! LOL


----------



## manuiti

Megg33k said:


> The novelty of temping has never worn off for me. I'm truly addicted and probably will be for a very long time! LOL

Oh good, maybe the novelty doesn't wear off. I'm being a real geek about it at the moment... even though I'm not doing so well with my times on non-work days. :)


----------



## Megg33k

manuiti said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> The novelty of temping has never worn off for me. I'm truly addicted and probably will be for a very long time! LOL
> 
> Oh good, maybe the novelty doesn't wear off. I'm being a real geek about it at the moment... even though I'm not doing so well with my times on non-work days. :)Click to expand...

I screw up my times fairly often. Its not such a big deal. LOL I don't think the novelty will wear off though if you're actually enjoying it. Its actually really interesting if you like numbers and graphs!


----------



## ooSweetPea

<3 <3 <3 TEMPING! :haha:


----------



## manuiti

I'm also being a geek with my pee sticks, breaking them open and keeping the bit with the lines taped into a notebook. :)


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Ladies, 

Well for those of you who remember the drama with my CFBM getting wet and not working... Well, switched it on yesterday and it was showing cd 8 normally except, cd 8 is the day it stopped working - yesterday would have been cd 10 (I think - need to double check that thou). So today, just switched it on - outside the testing window thou and it says cd 9 (so has clearly started counting days again). Should I test tomorrow cd 10 on the CFBM, altough I will actually be cd 12. Or wait a cycle as it won't be reflecting my "real" cd's and that is part of the whole point with the CFBM - that it gets to know your cycles....? 

Sorry, for the long-winded post.... 

:kiss:


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Got my :bfp: this morning after my first month using the CBFM!

Lots of babydust to you all!


----------



## manuiti

prgirl_cesca said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning after my first month using the CBFM!
> 
> Lots of babydust to you all!

Congratulations!!!! Fab news!
x


----------



## MrsEvans

prgirl_cesca said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning after my first month using the CBFM!
> 
> Lots of babydust to you all!


Yipppeeee!! Congrats:thumbup:

give us a summary did you do any extras to get the BFP???
was this cycle normal for you etc???


----------



## cass1e

Basically,

My period are irregular since coming off my pill in october 09. Since April '10 my periods have been getting longer e.g May cycle was 35 days, June was 49 days. I started using myCBFM on day 1 of my AF on july 26th, on CD 6 i was low and CD 7 it went to high. Yesterday morning i was on CD 24, i took another test as instructed to by the CBFM and got another High reading! but i noticed i had blood in my urine and had come on my period! Meaning my menstrual cycle was only 24 days long. (i wasnt expecting to come on for another couple of weeks concidering they had been long ones previously)

What i dont understand is the CBFM picked up i was high that morning and i have never had a low after a high. I would have thought the CBFM would have identified that i had come on my period and give me a low reading.....Cos technically should i be trying while on my period since i had a high?

I hope someone can make sense of this! me and my poor partner have been bedding twice a night every day this cycle!!!!

P.S i reset my CBFM to day 1

Thanks

Cassie 
xxxx


----------



## Peanut78

Congrats Prgirl!!!! :happydance:

Cass - sorry I am so new to this haven't got a clue, but I am sure some of the other girls on here will be able to help :thumbup:


----------



## manuiti

Hi Cass

I'm also new to this so don't know the answer. However, last cycle was my first on the cbfm so it asked me to test everyday after cd6. I spot for a couple of days before I get full flow (cd1) so when I did my test first thing in the morning of what turned out to be cd1 of this cycle, I also came up as high. I think it might be just part of it getting to know you and on the first cycle just keeps asking for tests until your next cycle starts. 

Also wrt to your irregular periods, are you temping as well? It might be worth doing as you'll be able to determine if your luteal phase is constant or not or if it's really really short. Then if it is very short or varying a lot, it'll be worth a trip to the dr. Follicular phase is ok to vary but your luteal phase should be fairly constant.

xxx


----------



## cass1e

Thanks very much manuiti for your help!It makes me feel better thatyou were high the day you got your CD1.

Its strange tho i just thought the monitor would at least say low at least the say before or the day i came on my period!

Very Odd!

I am not temping as i feel id be rubbish at it but it may be something worth giving a shot.

I had my hormones checked in a blood test that came back fine so i'm going to go see my doctor on monday to see if he can figure out why my menstrual cycle is varying from 2-8 weeks! (very inconvenient!):huh:

I'm just gutted to start my period after having :sex: all the bloomin' time!

Thanks again!

Cassie
xxx


----------



## Leilani

HI Cass - the CBFM is programme to operate in a specific way, which is basically Low, High, Peak, High Low - and it cannot deviate from this pattern (unless you get to your 20th stick without a peak and it will then go to low). This means that once it has gone to High, it cannot go to anything else without getting a peak - which is what happenned in your case. The only exception is you can go from Low straight to Peak without getting any highs.

Once you get your first peak, it will automatically give you another one before giving you a high and then Low. So you can stop using it once you get your first peak, or put in old sticks, it makes no difference.

The first month I used my CBFM, I got all highs and then AF showed on day 19! My cycle which has just finished was only Lows and Highs, but was 28 days long, and because I keep my sticks (a bit OCD), I was still able to spot my peak - confirmed by AF showing on the day I predicted.

The CBFM seems like it shoudl be so easy - but there are a few quirks and kinks to get used to.


----------



## cass1e

Wow!

Thank you very much for that information Leilani! Thats made me feel a whole lot better....so your first cycle was the same as mine just AF on different days!?

How can you tell by looking at the sticks if you have peaked? (something else i can keep an eye on)

Thanks for peoples advice your all lush!!!

xxx


----------



## addie25

Hi everyone. I just got mine and am waiting for the 1st day of my period so I can use it!!! So if u are on a high day and then it goes back low does that mean u don't ovulate. That makes me nervous. I have irregular periods but my doctor says theres nothing wrong with my ovaries and I get symptoms indicating ovulation so I will be freaked out my 1st month using it to see that I am ovulating. GOOD LUCK!!! Hope we all get out :bfp: soon!!!!!


----------



## manuiti

Hey addie

Just to be clear, the cbfm doesn't confirm ovulation. It only tells you when your lutenising hormone peaks which is the hormone that tells the body to release that egg. Your body can still decide not to ovulate for reasons such as illness or stress. The only thing that can confirm ovulation (besides the dr) is the thermal shift in your BBT. But the cbfm tells you when the best time to have lots of :sex: is.

So to answer your question, going from high to low doesn't indicate that you didn't necessarily ovulate. All it means is that your monitor didn't pick up your LH peak (or it's your first month using the cbfm and it's getting to know you).

Hope that helps.
xxx


----------



## Megg33k

Peanut78 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Well for those of you who remember the drama with my CFBM getting wet and not working... Well, switched it on yesterday and it was showing cd 8 normally except, cd 8 is the day it stopped working - yesterday would have been cd 10 (I think - need to double check that thou). So today, just switched it on - outside the testing window thou and it says cd 9 (so has clearly started counting days again). Should I test tomorrow cd 10 on the CFBM, altough I will actually be cd 12. Or wait a cycle as it won't be reflecting my "real" cd's and that is part of the whole point with the CFBM - that it gets to know your cycles....?
> 
> Sorry, for the long-winded post....
> 
> :kiss:

Its only off by 2 days. That shouldn't matter too much! Just keep going... no stress! Glad its working again! :hugs:



prgirl_cesca said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning after my first month using the CBFM!
> 
> Lots of babydust to you all!

Congrats again! I feel like I'm following you around congratulating you! LOL



cass1e said:


> Basically,
> 
> My period are irregular since coming off my pill in october 09. Since April '10 my periods have been getting longer e.g May cycle was 35 days, June was 49 days. I started using myCBFM on day 1 of my AF on july 26th, on CD 6 i was low and CD 7 it went to high. Yesterday morning i was on CD 24, i took another test as instructed to by the CBFM and got another High reading! but i noticed i had blood in my urine and had come on my period! Meaning my menstrual cycle was only 24 days long. (i wasnt expecting to come on for another couple of weeks concidering they had been long ones previously)
> 
> What i dont understand is the CBFM picked up i was high that morning and i have never had a low after a high. I would have thought the CBFM would have identified that i had come on my period and give me a low reading.....Cos technically should i be trying while on my period since i had a high?
> 
> I hope someone can make sense of this! me and my poor partner have been bedding twice a night every day this cycle!!!!
> 
> P.S i reset my CBFM to day 1
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Cassie
> xxxx

I was going to answer this, but Leilani already did... She's 100% correct, btw. It was still hoping you'd get a Peak. Its just how its programmed! Sorry AF showed so early!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Looks like i will be using my CBFM after all, CD1 for me doing some serious TTC ive got to get my BFP before christmas!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Damn Damn Bloody Damn, All this time waiting to use my monitor and you would never guess what i forgot to get!, AAA Bateries! Grrr lol
Its ok to start on CD2 right?
xxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

Yep, you can start it up until CD 5. Sorry the witch got you, stupid hag!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tell me about it lol


----------



## SarahSausage

Hello, this is my first month using cbfm. Had lows until day 6. Days 7-10 were high and today is day 11 and I got a peak with a wee egg. Hoping to get a bfp soon.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome SarahSausage, Hope you get your :bfp: soon, How long have you been TTC? x


----------



## Megg33k

Sorry the witch got you, Zoie! :hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ive stoped bleeding now and im confussed lol Am i CD1 or what?? :idk:


----------



## Megg33k

Ooh! Did you test?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I started again lol my body just wants to play games with me! lol Do i count today as my CD1 or yesterday as i didnt have a flow yesterday and it stoped??


----------



## Crissie

Hi all

I'll be getting a CBFM tonight, second-hand from a friend. Can I join you on the CBFM journey? 

I suffer from a short Luteal Phase, but it's only been 5 months since I've been off BCP, so for now I'm still waiting to see if things improve. Taking B50 complex, Maca, prenatal vit, EPO before O and Flax Seed oil after O.

My Luteal phase is about 10 days which includes 3 days of spotting from 8DPO :(, I'm on 10DPO today and spotting, so tomorrow AF should come in full force.

Looking forward to meeting you all.

C


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Welcome Crissie! :), Im Zoie & this will be my first cycle using the CBFM aswell :) xxx


----------



## Megg33k

I haven't a clue, Zoie! Whichever you like! LOL Maybe today?


----------



## Nvr2Late

For what it's worth, my naturopath says EPO should be taken AFTER O, as it's a natural progresterone booster. 

Taking EPO at the beginning of your cycle (which I too had been doing!) actually conflicts with the estrogen phase of your cycle. It also made me O late. 

As I said, for what it's worth!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think im going to go with today lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nvr2Late said:


> For what it's worth, my naturopath says EPO should be taken AFTER O, as it's a natural progresterone booster.
> 
> Taking EPO at the beginning of your cycle (which I too had been doing!) actually conflicts with the estrogen phase of your cycle. It also made me O late.
> 
> As I said, for what it's worth!

Thats interesting!! Ive been reading every were that it shoul be taken before im confused now :haha: do i take it before or after? Hmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Nvr2Late

Hi Zoie,

I mentioned this to my naturopath (who is also an accredited TCM practitioner) and she said, "Like everything else, the topic of natural medicine has a lot of fallacies that get repeated, because there are so many opinions floating around on the internet."

So, yes, many of us hear, over and again, to take EPO CD1-14, but I'm going to listen to my doc, who has several university degrees and really knows her stuff :) 

By the way, the same is true for Vitex (chasteberry). it's a progesterone booster, and should be used after O. And if you've heard of people on here who say Vitex is linked to foetus abnormalities, that's wrong, too. There are no research studies whatsoever that show that....

:)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Nv2late i think i will stop taking it before o and start taking it after then :D xxx


----------



## Crissie

Nvr2late, that's so wierd. I take EPO to try to increase CM and heard that you should stop taking it after O as it causes uterine contractions?? Oh my word talk about conflicting stories. I think I might just stop it all together, don't want to mess with the already unbalanced hormones. I got some preseed so might try that for the lack of CM, heard good things about it.

Hi Zoie!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Crissie said:


> Nvr2late, that's so wierd. I take EPO to try to increase CM and heard that you should stop taking it after O as it causes uterine contractions?? Oh my word talk about conflicting stories. I think I might just stop it all together, don't want to mess with the already unbalanced hormones. I got some preseed so might try that for the lack of CM, heard good things about it.
> 
> Hi Zoie!

Pink Grapefruit Juice is ment to be good ive drank it a little before ovulation and ive noticed a difference and ive also heard that green tea can help but im yet to try it, even tho ive bought some :haha:


----------



## Nvr2Late

I bought Mucinex last cycle for better CM (I can't bear the taste of Robitussin... much prefer taking a pill!) and it worked wonders!!


----------



## Toots216

Hi ladies, I'm new to the forum but been lurking for ages. I'm on my second cycle using the monitor - first month I went from low to peak (no highs) on CD17, and my backup OPK confirmed my surge. This month I tried soy CD 2 - 6 (80 mg) and I got a blaring positive OPK on the afternoon of CD 11. Meanwhile my monitor has been showing "low" every day. Is it possible the monitor missed my surge, or have I royally screwed up my cycles with the soy???

FYI I have very regular 30-ish day cycles with a 14 day luteal phase.


----------



## Crissie

Hey Zoie, I tried grapefruit juice, but only 2 glasses yuk. I think I might try it again this cycle instead of EPO, will have to block my nose though :haha:

Nvr2Late, unfortunately you don't really get Mucinex in the UK :( might try another expectorant.

Toots, what made you try Soy? I think if you have reg cycles and you were getting Peaks on the CBFM that's a good sign no?


----------



## Leilani

Hi Toots - why did you take the Soy? If you don't need it - it can mess with something that wasn't broke in the first place!

As you got a +ve OPK that's a good sign though - it is possible that you surge came and went very quickly, and because the soy does alter your estrogen, it could explain why you never got a high.


----------



## Groovychick

This is my second cycle of TTC and using the CBFM. Last cycle I BD'd on my peak days but unfortunately was not successful. I ovulated on Day 19. This cycle I am currently on Day 21 but have not yet experienced any peaks. Does this mean I have ovulated, yet to ovulate or something else? :shrug:

Please help!


----------



## Toots216

Thanks for the replies ladies - I tried the soy bc I noticed my O was somewhat late in my cycle (I've been temping/OPKing since March) and I'm reaching that magical age of 35 in two months. I read that soy can produce an earlier and/or stronger O in women with regular cycles, so I figured I'd give it a shot since we've been TTCing religiously for 5 cycles now with no BFP.

It looks like I did get my earlier O since my OPK came up + Sunday and I had some pretty hefty O pains on both sides yesterday, so we'll see. I was just worried bc of the lows on the monitor. If I don't get a BFP this month, I probably won't try the soy again just bc I don't want to mess things up.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok ladies i have my bateries lol and im turning on my monitor for the first tim ever lol.

Wish me luck and i hope i dont break it :haha:

xxxx


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Good luck hun!! :) lol its silly how exciting it is isnt it! Bit of an anticlimax really until day 6 when it actually asks you to test x


----------



## SammyJ

Confused....have I messed up my CBFM?

I am now on CD16, although because I forgot to switch my CBFM on one day it thinks I'm on CD15. I was expecting it to go high yesterday, but today it's still on low. Which is weird because I have some EWCM and according to my calendays today should be my second high.

Should I follow the CBFM? Surely it is right, right? Just expected it to be high by today -and expecting peak on Fri/Saturday.....


----------



## Groovychick

Well, it would appear that I did ovulate yesterday as my temperature has risen 0.4 oC from yesterday morning. I find it strange that I did not experience any peaks this cycle, but I guess it varies. The 2WW commences . . .


----------



## Groovychick

SammyJ said:


> Confused....have I messed up my CBFM?
> 
> I am now on CD16, although because I forgot to switch my CBFM on one day it thinks I'm on CD15. I was expecting it to go high yesterday, but today it's still on low. Which is weird because I have some EWCM and according to my calendays today should be my second high.
> 
> Should I follow the CBFM? Surely it is right, right? Just expected it to be high by today -and expecting peak on Fri/Saturday.....

I have had a similiar issue. I had EWCM the the past few days and was expecting my peak over the weekend. However, it remained on high and didn't budge. If you have experienced EWCM I would take this as a sign that you are fertile and BD accordingly. Good luck! :thumbup:


----------



## natalies1982

hello all i started my cbfm this morning

AF arrived late yesterday afternoon but now on cd1 on the cbfm so now i just wait for me to get a high and peak :)

i used one 3 years ago when i was on the clearblue trial and concived my first month of using it (was ttc for 5 months b4 that with no luck) my little boy is 2 now (i actually found out 3 years ago on 20th aug i was expecting him) 

good luck to u all im very excited


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Hey Nat hun :)

Your like a walking advertisement for cbfm nat with your success story, your the reason i bought one!! x


----------



## Jenni4

Hi All!! A big welcome to the new ladies!! Well, I'm on day 10... Still low, last month I peaked on day 11... But my cm is good, so I know it's coming! I've been temping but my temps are a bit weird as we have been having irregular sleep patterns due to the holiday here...but we have managed to get in some good bd'ing the past few days.... i'm at the airport now flying back to the states for holiday....hopefully the swimmers will last the next 24 hours!!! I even did the legs up for an hour to get them there!! lol!!!


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hey, Welcome to any new ladies!

Fingers crossed for you Jenni! Have a good holiday! 

Here we go again cd12, cm is good, def ewcm. But WHY O WHY am I plagued with all Lows - yet again. And I'm a bit worried this time because I actually cet the cbfm to my real cd1 (last month I followed the directions so effectively I started on cd2). 

Last time I had 7 lows, then suddenly a peak then the programmed peak and high. I'm a bit freaked out that it seems to be happening again, but whatever deep breaths... 

What does it mean that I'm going from Low to Peak? What does the monitor pick up when it says "High"?


----------



## 678star-bex

hi yankeemuma30 mine did that 2 cycles ago. i had load of lows then BAM peak and i had to text DH with good news go go go !!! lol
i guess i was a little stressed & my body wasn't ready to ov. dont know why but its reassuring to see the egg.

good luck grooveychick. and to everyone else what ever part of cycle ur in.


----------



## Vesta

I think I've killed the romance in my marriage. I got my first high today. As soon as I got home from work I turned to my husband and declared, "Upstairs. The monitor says we're to have sex!" :haha: It's my first month using the monitor, and am rediculously excited about my first "high". Bring on "peak"!


----------



## Quaver

Vesta said:


> The monitor says we're to have sex!" :haha:

:laugh2::laugh2::laugh2:

I decided not to tell DH when CBFM says Peak, since DH got over anxious, and couldn't perform on either Peak days last cycle (CBFM cycle #1):cry:

Got Peak 2 days ago, and :sex: went fine:thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh Ladies, TTC can Kill the romance in a relationship lol 'forcing' yourself to BD when your super tierd for the sake of TTC is murdering the romance in my relationship lol
and when those ovulation tests come out thats it :haha:
xxx


----------



## YankeeMama30

Vesta said:


> I think I've killed the romance in my marriage. I got my first high today. As soon as I got home from work I turned to my husband and declared, "Upstairs. The monitor says we're to have sex!" :haha: It's my first month using the monitor, and am rediculously excited about my first "high". Bring on "peak"!

OMG I'm so there RIGHT NOW. I'm tired as hell and once again got my peak out of nowhere!!! Hubby dead anxious with these sudden peaks as well... don't really like this, but o well... here we go!!! 

Another question: Dead worried I never get a chance to get enough BD in because my peak is so early in the cycle AND I never get a High to start me off... anybody else in this situation and if so, what do you do? Feel like I just finished my period!!! lol 

OK, wish me luck! & Good luck to everyone else! x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yankeemama, I wish i had short cycles! These 32 day cycles are killing me :haha: i have to wait untill CD 19 untill i ovulate! About 5ish months ago my cycle went from perfect 28days to this! i know its only like 4 more days :haha:

I wish the start of the cycle have a short and sweet cycle ... About 4 days to get enought BDing in Then Ovulate and about another 4/5 days if i didnt catch move on to the next and stop waisting my time lol  I have nightmares about the TWW!! :/


----------



## wantingagirl

I made a new thread but thought would be put here as specifically about CBFM so here goes:

Hi, 

well I need some advice. Currently on day 26 of 28 day cycle and work out im around 11-12 dpo and for some reason my monitor was wanting a test stick today and shows a high?? Now I know that if you get a positive opk it could mean pregnancy but thats not the same for a high is it? Thanks


----------



## Quaver

wantingagirl said:


> well I need some advice. Currently on day 26 of 28 day cycle and work out im around 11-12 dpo and for some reason my monitor was wanting a test stick today and shows a high?? Now I know that if you get a positive opk it could mean pregnancy but thats not the same for a high is it? Thanks

Did you get a Peak this cycle?


----------



## wantingagirl

yep I did and been using the monitor for 6 months and used it with my first child aswell and all signs of Ovulation aswell ewcm pains etc and no fertile mucus now and AF due Saturday


----------



## wantingagirl

any ideas as to why its doing this? Surely pregnancy would only show a peak like opk shows positive?


----------



## Quaver

High means high estrogen, don't know if high estrogen means pregnancy, but fingers crossed:flower:
:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

wantingagirl, i think your best bet is to wait untill saturday and if AF doesnt show then do a test. good luck huni xxx


----------



## kezza78

Just tested and a bfn for me!! No af yet so just got to wait!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

kezza - how many dpo are you? xxxx


----------



## kezza78

12dpo Zoie x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Awh you still have plenty of time to get a BFP then :) good luck xxxxxx


----------



## kezza78

Thanks Zoie, I'm not holding my breathe tho xx


----------



## sugarlove

I keep getting high all the time from the CBFM and I'm not sure why. Also I'm not getting peaks.

Last month, I thought my body was gearing up towards ov with CM and tummy cramps, and I started to get highs, but no peak and then got just highs till AF started.

This month, it asked me for a test on day 8, and it went straight to high again and it's still high again on day 15 with no peak. Once again, I thought my body was gearing up for ov, but then nothing.

Anyone got any advice?

Thanks


----------



## britchick82

Hey All 

i was wondering if theres anyone out there using the CBFM experience the same thing? I have a 26 day cycle, and this is my 2nd month using the cbfm and last month and this month the monitor requested i poas on cd6. Now i understand that the first month this is normal but for the second month asking at cd6 could this be?

Thanks All


----------



## Quaver

sugarlove said:


> I keep getting high all the time from the CBFM and I'm not sure why. Also I'm not getting peaks.

Perhaps you have naturally high estrogen?
I got low and peak this cycle, no high:shrug:


----------



## Leilani

Quaver said:


> sugarlove said:
> 
> 
> I keep getting high all the time from the CBFM and I'm not sure why. Also I'm not getting peaks.
> 
> Perhaps you have naturally high estrogen?
> I got low and peak this cycle, no high:shrug:Click to expand...

Low to peak is not uncommon with Clomid (part of the reson they don't recommend using the CBFM when on Clomid - but who are they kidding??), as it messes with your estrogen. Twic on Soy I went from low to peak, but when I changed the time of day I took it (from evening to morning) those cycles I got peaks after only one high!


----------



## manuiti

britchick82 said:


> Hey All
> 
> i was wondering if theres anyone out there using the CBFM experience the same thing? I have a 26 day cycle, and this is my 2nd month using the cbfm and last month and this month the monitor requested i poas on cd6. Now i understand that the first month this is normal but for the second month asking at cd6 could this be?
> 
> Thanks All

Yep, I'm in the 2ww of my 2nd month using the cbfm and it asked me both times to poas on cd6. No idea if that's normal or not but you're not alone... :flower:


----------



## wantingagirl

thanks everyone not sure whats going on with my monitor cycle day 27 and asked for a stick again and was low this time surely it shouldnt be asking for sticks when AF due tomorrow?? :shrug:


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hey Zoie well, I guess I should count my blessings! Good to get on with the next cycle if no bfp. 

As for the Low High Peak issue. Wow, never new high meant high estrogen.... Now I'm wondering why I only seem to get estrogen during the peak days... ug... hopefully I won't have to stress about this much longer and my BFP is right around the corner... 

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## Quaver

YankeeMama30 said:


> Now I'm wondering why I only seem to get estrogen during the peak days... ug... hopefully I won't have to stress about this much longer and my BFP is right around the corner...

It could be that your LH surge is more of a spike - which is normal for some people. So the LH drops down before CBFM has chance to catch it:shrug:


----------



## SarahSausage

I have to say I'm well impressed with this little machine. It's our first month using it and our first month properly ttc and I got 4 highs then 2 peaks and another high day. That gave us 7 possible conception days? If it's true that's so much better than the sticks. Now it's just the waiting game. All the positive results from people using this really spur you on. I should add that i'm 37 and have a 17 year old from a previous relationship but am hopeful that my new husband and I can have one or more of our own and give my son the brother or sister he always wanted!!


----------



## 678star-bex

good luck sarahsausage.

my 6th time using the machine and today i got a high on cd 9. very early for me i think its the b vits i been starting on.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok ladies, first month using CBFM and today is CD 6 and not asking for a stick!???, i thought every monitor on the first cycle asks for a stick on CD6? xxxx


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi - I'm new to the site and just purchased a Clearblue Fertility Monitor on Thursday (from Superdrug for £29.99!!:flower:) and was wondering if anyone knew where was the best (and cheapest) place to get the test sticks from.

Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

JJandBellaMum said:


> Hi - I'm new to the site and just purchased a Clearblue Fertility Monitor on Thursday (from Superdrug for £29.99!!:flower:) and was wondering if anyone knew where was the best (and cheapest) place to get the test sticks from.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!

£29.99!! :O Thats amazing i just paid £63 for mine!!

The cheapest place ive found online is on ebay one seller sells them for £14.99 Including postage

xxxx


----------



## Vesta

JJandBellaMum said:


> Hi - I'm new to the site and just purchased a Clearblue Fertility Monitor on Thursday (from Superdrug for £29.99!!:flower:) and was wondering if anyone knew where was the best (and cheapest) place to get the test sticks from.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!

I got my test sticks from ebay. It's cheaper then the shops.


----------



## JJandBellaMum

xMissxZoiex said:


> JJandBellaMum said:
> 
> 
> Hi - I'm new to the site and just purchased a Clearblue Fertility Monitor on Thursday (from Superdrug for £29.99!!:flower:) and was wondering if anyone knew where was the best (and cheapest) place to get the test sticks from.
> 
> Any help would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> £29.99!! :O Thats amazing i just paid £63 for mine!!
> 
> The cheapest place ive found online is on ebay one seller sells them for £14.99 Including postage
> 
> xxxxClick to expand...


I know - my friend spotted it for me - I managed to get the last one in the shop and the cashier was amazed herself at the price...

I've been on ebay - so will be ordering somein the next week or so - just ovulated so got a couple of weeks before my AF is due.

Thanks!!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi Girls, just got a peak on the CFBM yesterday - which was 3 days later than last month - also didn't get any highs this time (got 2 last month). I have had a fair bit of EWCM for the last 2 days, but not today. Also, got a +OPK today (neg yesterday). I am almost certain I had O twinges yesterday thou. 

Would the CFBM be telling me yesterday was O day or would it be telling me I will O in the coming days....? In which case why would EWCM have come and gone and I had O twinges yesterday. With OPK's they detect the LH surge BEFORE O - or could it be that I have already O'ed... ? :shrug:

Am hoping I haven't O'ed yet as we didn't DTD yesterday!

Sorry, hope that wasn't too confusing :dohh:


----------



## Shelly2810

Hi ladies, 

This is the second month of using my CBFM (love it), first month went really well and I am now in second month, I had lows, then highs and this morning it went back down to a low. 

I had plenty of EWCM for the last few days and did plenty of bd' whilst on high, but this morning I looked at my stick and the two lines were both dark, the LH line looked darker than it has all month, does that sound round, should the lines be dark even though I got a low reading?

I really have no idea when I ovulated this month, so I don't know when I will be in my 2ww. 

Any ideas....?

Thank you

Sx


----------



## Quaver

Shelly2810 said:


> I had plenty of EWCM for the last few days and did plenty of bd' whilst on high, but this morning I looked at my stick and the two lines were both dark, the LH line looked darker than it has all month, does that sound round, should the lines be dark even though I got a low reading?

After the 1st Peak, the machine stops reading the lines, it will automatically give you another Peak, High then Low.

You know your body better than anyone else, if in doubt, :sex: :flower:


Peanut78 said:


> Hi Girls, just got a peak on the CFBM yesterday - which was 3 days later than last month - also didn't get any highs this time (got 2 last month). I have had a fair bit of EWCM for the last 2 days, but not today. Also, got a +OPK today (neg yesterday). I am almost certain I had O twinges yesterday thou.
> 
> Would the CFBM be telling me yesterday was O day or would it be telling me I will O in the coming days....? In which case why would EWCM have come and gone and I had O twinges yesterday. With OPK's they detect the LH surge BEFORE O - or could it be that I have already O'ed... ? :shrug:

I think one ov's on either 1st Peak or the 2nd. Sounds like you ov'd today or may ov tomorrow.
Hope you :sex: :winkwink:


----------



## natalies1982

morning all
on cd8 of my first month of using the monitor and been using tests since day 6 and had low so far which im expecting.cant wait to get high or peak im so excited


----------



## natalies1982

wow that is cheap i paid £50 brand new on ebay and got 20 sticks for £15


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD9 today and my monitors not wanting a stick from me lol... It asked for a test CD7 & CD8 

O well lol Saves me some tests :haha: x


----------



## Vesta

I got my 8th high in a row today! Im exhausted! Thankfully DH is permenantly horny anyway!

8 seems excessive. Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## Leilani

I think something is amiss with your monitor Zoie, either that, or you set your testing window at an odd time, and you have either missed it today, or not yet reached it!


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Just to let you know ladies that the cbfm is a godsend!!

I got my :bfp: yesterday and today, i started ttc 31st May and this was my 1st month with cbfm!!

Good luck to you all :) xx


----------



## Kerrie-x

Congrats hun,

4th cycle for me (AF got me today!!!)... 3rd month using CBFM, this month i will also be using preseed and soft cups x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Congratulations to ElmoBumpToBe on your BFP - just bought a CBFM so will start using it next cycle - hope we get our BFP as quick as you did after using it!!

Congratulations again!!


----------



## southerngal2

Vesta said:


> I got my 8th high in a row today! Im exhausted! Thankfully DH is permenantly horny anyway!
> 
> 8 seems excessive. Anyone else had this happen?

It's happening to me! I started getting highs on CD 9 and am still getting highs now. I'm on CD 26!


----------



## Emma051980

good morning all!!
im on my 2nd month using cbfm - do you guys always get a peak when you think you should?? i've not gotten a peak yet, im on cd12 today of a 24day cycle so would have expected it today. 
have a few cramps today which i always presume to be ovulation pains and we're in two minds whether to bd tonight or hold off until i do get a peak!!
didn't get a peak last month either, just highs everyday and this month it's highs since cd6 to date.


----------



## Vesta

southerngal2 said:


> Vesta said:
> 
> 
> I got my 8th high in a row today! Im exhausted! Thankfully DH is permenantly horny anyway!
> 
> 8 seems excessive. Anyone else had this happen?
> 
> It's happening to me! I started getting highs on CD 9 and am still getting highs now. I'm on CD 26!Click to expand...

I'm on CD 24 and have been getting highs sinse CD 16. I hope we both get our peaks soon. Race you there! lol


----------



## fallenangel78

Hiya, my temp dropped this morning so I think the witch is on her way :( I'm sure I read something on here from a member with long cycles to say that she'd cheated the monitor by setting cd1 as being actually later in her cycle (so actually cd4 or something) to get her a few extra days...

Does anyone know if this is possible or have I just dreamt it???

I got lows all last cycle (1st time using the monitor) and got a +opk about 2 days after the monitor stopped asking for sticks.

Any help gratefully received :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD10 Today of my first CBFM cycle and still not wanting a test?? i thought it would be asking for LOADS on the first cycle.

Help........


----------



## ElmoBumpToBe

Thanks ladies and good luck!!! x x x


----------



## fallenangel78

Still nothing miss zoie? I'm not much help I'm afraid but I know mine asked for a test from the first day for me. Is it a new monitor or one from eBay that might not have been reset properly? Sorry not much help :(


----------



## Pica-pica

Hi Miss Zoie

From what my CBFM booklet says it should always ask for a test on CD6 of your first cycle. (Mine did). If you brought is second hand I would guess that it hasn't been reset properly. If you got it new then I would be phoning up customer services as it sounds like it could be faulty. Sorry! xx


----------



## klcuk3

It should be asking u for sticks MissZoie. What time of day did u set it for? If you've turned it on outside the 6 hour testing window it won't ask for a stick so really important to time it to a convenient time for ur fmu xx
Mines always set around 8am cos am always up between 5am-11am xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

klcuk3 said:


> It should be asking u for sticks MissZoie. What time of day did u set it for? If you've turned it on outside the 6 hour testing window it won't ask for a stick so really important to time it to a convenient time for ur fmu xx
> Mines always set around 8am cos am always up between 5am-11am xx

That might be it then, My DF is ill so had a really bad nights sleep last night, I think it got turned on about 30-40mins after the time slot, I Normally do it at 8.30ish every morning but as i didnt get to sleep untill about 4.15am last night :sleep: and the night before next door were having a party and the wouldnt turn the music of but it fianally went of a 5.30 and then we could hear them all laughing really loudly so its kind of messed up my sleep pattern! :growlmad:

I will make sure i turn it on at 8.30 tomorrow, I will have to set about 4 Alarms :haha:

&& If it still doesnt ask for a test i will ring the customer service.

Thanks Girlies :) xxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

O and my monitor was brand new xxx


----------



## Groovychick

Hope you manage to get it working soon hun.


----------



## Leilani

What time did you set it on CD1 Zoie?


----------



## YankeeMama30

Hey gals, just popping in to say hello! Good luck this cycle everyone!!! 

MissZoie, I think that monitor should definitely be asking for sticks. Are you absolutely sure that you first pressed the m at 8.30 am? Only thing I can think of (like the other gals) is that you are turning it on at the wrong times. My first cycle was a nightmare 'cus I got it in the post on the very last day I could press the m and I ended up with a wierd test window, so I had to save my fmu some days (ewww... lol)

Rght, I'm in the waiting game now... fingers crossed, but if it's meant to be, it will be. Good luck all! x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Leilani said:


> What time did you set it on CD1 Zoie?

I am also wondering this... 

Whatever time you set it at on CD 1, you can test 3 hours before that and three hours after. So, if you set it at 8, then you will be able to test from 5-11, iykwim? If it's brand new it should be asking for a stick everyday starting from CD6. The monitor never skips days asking for sticks, it'll ask you for either 10 or 20 in a row all the time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Leilani said:


> What time did you set it on CD1 Zoie?

Yeh im 100% Sure i pressed it at about 8.25 lol but because of my disruped sleep pattern i havnt been turning it on untill midday or maybe a little later.

Tomorrow i have to be up and out the house for 10am so i will deffintly make it in my time window.

The Instruction book isnt really clear about the testing window .. i didnt find it was really clear about anything lol it took me about 5mins to figure out how to insert the stick :haha: I was holding it like on the picture :dohh:

Im really not a morning person!

xxxxxx


----------



## MrsGax

Hello everyone, just wanted to say good luck this cycle. I was reading through this thread because I have been thinking of getting the monitor! I think I will get it next month, anyways, lots of baby dust to everyone!:bfp::dust:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Welcome Gax! The monitor is def worth it!

AFM, I'm sure my monitor will start asking me for sticks tomorrow morning as I will be CD 9. I reeeeallly hope that I ov earlier than I did last month on CD 29 :dohh: . I upped my soy dose this cycle in hopes of bringing ov forward, so I'm praying that it works for me! Have been feeling a bit different this time around and CM is not the same as usual for this early in my cycle so keeping my fingers crossed that those are good signs.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Well i turned my monitor on at 8.45 today and it told me to POAS!!!! YAY lol :haha:

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Emma051980

woo hoo...!!! got my first peak on my cbfm...let the :sex: commence haha :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Vesta

After 9 highs I've gone back to low. No peak! Does anyone know if this means I didn't ov? :cry:


----------



## Quaver

Vesta said:


> After 9 highs I've gone back to low. No peak! Does anyone know if this means I didn't ov? :cry:

There were some who got pg without ever getting Peak:flower:
:dust:


----------



## natalies1982

morning ladies im on cd11 now and has had low since cd6 so im hoping for a high very soon im so inpatient lol

my cycle b4 the pill was 28 days last month it was 29 days so i expect a high soon or im wondering if the pill is still affecting me i stopped taking it in july


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD12 For me and im still getting LOWS :( lol i want my highs now!!! :haha:


----------



## Quaver

xMissxZoiex said:


> CD12 For me and im still getting LOWS :( lol i want my highs now!!! :haha:

I got lows until CD22 when I got Peak:flower:


----------



## Miss Jennifer

This is my second month using the monitor. Last month I began testing on CD6, got ten highs and a peak on CD17 and CD18. Eight days later I had brown spotting for five days and was very confused. When I got a full red flow, i set monitor. It asked me to test on CD9. I've had ten low days now, no signs of highs or peaks. I thought I would ovulate days ago. I'm so confused and frustrated. It seems so random, so inconsistent. Any ideas


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Quaver said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> CD12 For me and im still getting LOWS :( lol i want my highs now!!! :haha:
> 
> I got lows until CD22 when I got Peak:flower:Click to expand...

Did you not get any highs?, I know i dont usially ovulate untill around CD19ish so im not worried, Im just getting bored of seeing lows :haha: xxx


----------



## Quaver

xMissxZoiex said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> CD12 For me and im still getting LOWS :( lol i want my highs now!!! :haha:
> 
> I got lows until CD22 when I got Peak:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you not get any highs?, I know i dont usially ovulate untill around CD19ish so im not worried, Im just getting bored of seeing lows :haha: xxxClick to expand...

No highs this cycle, did get highs last cycle though:thumbup:


----------



## Vesta

Quaver said:


> Vesta said:
> 
> 
> After 9 highs I've gone back to low. No peak! Does anyone know if this means I didn't ov? :cry:
> 
> There were some who got pg without ever getting Peak:flower:
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks! It's a relief to hear that!


----------



## honeybee28

I hear some people dont get a peak on their first month

ive been using mine for 3 months now, love it. normally get highs from about 12 dpo and peak around 18dpo.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Guess What i got this mornig!!!!!!!!!!!
a HIGH!!!!!
And only on CD13!! Im Sooooooooooooo Pleased!!!
How Long on Average do you gets highs for untill you get a peak?
I Didnt get a Positive OPK last cycle untill CD19!
I Love my monitor now!!! :haha: xxxx


----------



## 678star-bex

hello again i thought i'd pop in to update u all with my cbfm news - usually get a peak on 15 but this month was 13 :happydance: think its coz of b vits.

thats good news zoe and good luck. it is a good machine and reassuring. fx for u.

hi honeybee, how r u? i think u mean a high on cd12 not dpo?! sorry just got me thinking for a moment :hugs:

good luck everyone. :hugs:


----------



## 678star-bex

how long r ur cycles? i get about 4 highs then a peak and then i stop wasting sticks because it automatically will show another peak then a high. hope this helps.



xMissxZoiex said:


> Guess What i got this mornig!!!!!!!!!!!
> a HIGH!!!!!
> And only on CD13!! Im Sooooooooooooo Pleased!!!
> How Long on Average do you gets highs for untill you get a peak?
> I Didnt get a Positive OPK last cycle untill CD19!
> I Love my monitor now!!! :haha: xxxx


----------



## honeybee28

hahaha doh yup i meant cd not dpo - got the 2ww on the brain!!

zoiex i normally have 6 highs before my peak!! yeah i do the same as 678star-bex, stop poas when you get the first peak! 

I'm good thank you, how are you?


----------



## 678star-bex

HATE the 2ww. just about to enter it now. dtd lots so fx. good luck everyone. :thumbup: ps. everyone is different & cycles can be different - once i had 6 lows then a peak.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

atm im having 32 day cycles Im just thinking have i been missing my ovulation because i did not expect to get a high so soon! lol i hope we catch it this month!!! xxxx


----------



## natalies1982

hey girls

well cd12 and i got my first high this morning so going to be fun the next few days :) finally glad to see a high though


----------



## Evansangel

Hi everyone:flower:

(and hello Quaver! Are we cheating on mse? :haha:)

I got my CBFM today ready to use for my next cycle, i need to reset it because i turned it on and it says 97 currently.


If i were to start AF at in the afternon or nighttime, would i set the monitor the next day as CD1 or CD2?


----------



## natalies1982

hi ya
if ur AF comes 3 hours after the time u set ur monitor then u need to set cd1 the next day. 

my af arrived around 4pm so i waited til the following morning and set my monitor as cd1. 

if u set ur monitor at say 7am u have a 3 hour period b4 and after that u can test, so if its set at 7am u can test anytime between 4am and 10am so if ur AF arrived after 10am then u need to wait

hope that makes sense


----------



## michelleann

Hello ladies, 
I'm not on CD7 and got my first high...last cycle (first) I had 5days of highs!! Is CD 7 quite early for highs?


----------



## Quaver

Evansangel said:


> (and hello Quaver! Are we cheating on mse? :haha:)

:wave:


michelleann said:


> Hello ladies,
> I'm not on CD7 and got my first high...last cycle (first) I had 5days of highs!! Is CD 7 quite early for highs?

No, get:sex: :happydance:


----------



## Evansangel

natalies1982 said:


> hi ya
> if ur AF comes 3 hours after the time u set ur monitor then u need to set cd1 the next day.
> 
> my af arrived around 4pm so i waited til the following morning and set my monitor as cd1.
> 
> if u set ur monitor at say 7am u have a 3 hour period b4 and after that u can test, so if its set at 7am u can test anytime between 4am and 10am so if ur AF arrived after 10am then u need to wait
> 
> hope that makes sense

Makes perfect sense :D Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## SarahSausage

This really works!!!!  I got a BFP yesterday. AF due later this week. This was my first month ttc and using cbfm. It's a miracle device!!!!!!!!!!

:dust: to you all.


----------



## snl41296

on a good note, I had my CBFM 2 months got PG with my DD... I love my machine its the best investment ever! we are TTC #2 been 6 months no luck yet. but I am sure it will happen


----------



## lornapj83

hi guys im just bidding on a cbfm on ebay atm so might be asking you guys for advise lol i hope i win it we have been trying to concieve for 8 months hope you all get your BFPs this month xx


----------



## natalies1982

i was on the clearblue trial in 2007 and i concieved my son on the first month :), which is why i decided to buy one this time round i got a brand new one for £50 this is my first month of using it so will see

i think they are fab :)

sarah congrats on ur BFP


----------



## xMissxZoiex

YaY i got another high today! Super Early for me! We were BDing our way into the early hours of the morning :haha: sorry tmi 

Congratulations SarahSausage!!!! :D xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sparklypants

Hi everyone, I am new here so please be gentle with me :winkwink:

This is my first cycle TTC and we are going down the donor route.

This is also the first month that I have used my CBFM too. I got 6 days of Highs and then a Peak this morning (Sunday).

I had my donations last Monday night (first High) and then again late on Friday night (fifth High).

Do you think that as I have Peaked this morning that the donation on Friday was too early, or OK?

It's very hard trying to fit all of this in when you don't have the luxury of a fertile partner to drag upstairs every night, plus my cycle is usually 28 days long but I have only Peaked on CD20 :wacko:


----------



## 678star-bex

welcome sparkly pants :wave: i dont know much about doner but I'd say if u r showing highs thats excellent as evrything is there at the right time. great news about peak.

good news miss zoe on your continued early highs.

congrats sarah sausage. it is a good machine & reassuring.


----------



## Evansangel

lornapj83 said:


> hi guys im just bidding on a cbfm on ebay atm so might be asking you guys for advise lol i hope i win it we have been trying to concieve for 8 months hope you all get your BFPs this month xx

Have you looked on the buy and sell forum on here?

I notice alot of people sell CBFMs.


----------



## Evansangel

Another Questions (sorry!)

Should i reset the monitor now or wait until cd1?

It still has the last owners data stored on it.


----------



## Sparklypants

Thank you Bex :)

I am waiting to hear back from my donor,I emailed him this morning to let him know that I have finally got my Peak!

hen I say using a donor, I simply mean using donor sperm for artificial insemination. Ie; legs and bum up the wall for an hour :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

Evansangel said:


> Another Questions (sorry!)
> 
> Should i reset the monitor now or wait until cd1?
> 
> It still has the last owners data stored on it.

I'd reset it on CD1, so that the machine won't think my last cycle was just 2 days:haha: But if you are going to be busy that morning, then I'm sure it's OK to do it now:flower:


----------



## Quaver

Good luck Sparklypants, hope your donor is free today:happydance:


----------



## Sparklypants

No Quaver, Sunday's are family days for him, so I am hoping that his swimmers from Friday will be good ones!

He has extremely good sperm motility etc, so I am hoping they live longer than normal?? lol


----------



## Quaver

Sparklypants said:


> No Quaver, Sunday's are family days for him, so I am hoping that his swimmers from Friday will be good ones!
> 
> He has extremely good sperm motility etc, so I am hoping they live longer than normal?? lol

It should live for up to 5 days, good luck:happydance:


----------



## Quaver

You'll get Peak tomorrow as well, can he do it then?


----------



## Sparklypants

No hun he's booked for someone else tomorrow, so that's it for this cycle for me!

5 days huh.... 

So if I have got my first Peak today when will I actually ovulate? 

Thanks for your posts by the way! :)


----------



## Quaver

Sparklypants said:


> No hun he's booked for someone else tomorrow, so that's it for this cycle for me!
> 
> 5 days huh....
> 
> So if I have got my first Peak today when will I actually ovulate?
> 
> Thanks for your posts by the way! :)

I think a third ov on the first peak, and the rest on the 2nd peak.
You should be fine, good luck!
:dust:


----------



## Sparklypants

Bless you, thank you :hugs:


----------



## Leilani

Evansangel said:


> Another Questions (sorry!)
> 
> Should i reset the monitor now or wait until cd1?
> 
> It still has the last owners data stored on it.

Maker sure you do the hard re-set, I did mine as soon as I got it (so I knew how to do it), then when AF showed I did the hard re-set again on CD1


----------



## ooSweetPea

Got my first high this morning on CD 13, prior cycles I've had 18 highs before peak so not sure if it means anything, LOL! I'm hoping that they soy will make O come earlier this cycle, bumped up the dosage this time around so FX'ed that it does the job!


----------



## Ladybird77

I've just ordered one and waiting patiently for it to arrive which should be sometime this week! 

I'm already on CD13 though and been getting EWCM today and yesterday, so will probably be too late to start using it this cycle. Would be just typical to get a BFP this month after shelling out £££ on the CBFM and not even get to use it... not that I would complain though obviously :)


----------



## Quaver

Hope you don't get to use your CBFM:flower:
Great av by the way:haha:


----------



## Sparklypants

Quaver I think my donor must have heard you last night! I got a phone call from him saying if I hit my peak that he was available, do I had another donation :)

So on my 28 day cycle I have had donations on:

CD14 - High
CD18 - High
CD20 - Peak

Eeeeeek !!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Sparklypants! Good luck! :D xxxxx


----------



## Quaver

That's great SparkleyPants:happydance:


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies,

I have a CBFM from getting PG with DD. I'm just about to dust it down again, BUT...I've lost the instruction booklet :nope: I know they have instructions from CB on line, could any lovely, lovely person please, PLEASE tell me if they are the same as the instructions that come with the monitor? I'd be SO grateful.

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/clearblue-fertility-monitor.php 

Link is on that page to instructions

Thanks :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

Yes, those are the proper instructions! :)


----------



## 678star-bex

That is great sparklypants. hopefully this will be ur month. 

hello ladybird77, hopefully u wont need the machine at all but yes a BFP would make u forget about spending the £££! Love the pic of ladybirds & ur name! lol

When i thinks about how much money i have spent on opks, monitor, preseed, vitamins.....


----------



## zabryli

I'd love to know what others think about it's usefulness compared to regular OPK's. Such a large investment for what can become so finance draining anyway. Please share thoughts....


----------



## LEK74

Hello everyone, I know this has been mentioned a few times, but I wonder if someone on a later cycle can help put my mind at ease. This is my first month with the CBFM, and I started testing on CD6 as it said. Had a few lows, and then I can't remember when it went high, but I think about CD13, I am now on CD16 and still no peak.... had ewcm yesterday, which was a day for BD anyway (started BDing every other day since CD9 without fail (!)). 

Had a miscarriage in July, but from that pregnancy in June, I got a positive OPK on CD15, temp rise on CD17 which obv resulted in a BFP. Last month I had a pos OPK on CD16, but no BFP (was a long shot as was before first AF after MC)

I've heard that some people don;t get a peak on the first cycle, I'm going to do an OPK this aft to see if that says anything, as I was expecting a peak by now. Am panicking that I have stressed myself out and won't O! Do you think we should be BDing everyday for a few days now, or still every other day. Am knackered!!

Thanks ladies xxx


----------



## TennisGal

thanks, Megg :hugs:


----------



## zelda

can I join?my I just bought my CBFM and am on CD2.

Lek 74,- I had a mc in july too and hopes this works.


----------



## natalies1982

hi all

im on cd16 and now had 5 days of high and no peak AF is due 20th sept so wondering if not going to get a peak as would mean my AF would be late surely? im so confused its been 3 years since i used one and i got a peak earlier than this in my cycle im sure.

ive now used 11 sticks and my normal cycle is 28 days


----------



## LEK74

natalies1982 said:


> hi all
> 
> im on cd16 and now had 5 days of high and no peak AF is due 20th sept so wondering if not going to get a peak as would mean my AF would be late surely? im so confused its been 3 years since i used one and i got a peak earlier than this in my cycle im sure.
> 
> ive now used 11 sticks and my normal cycle is 28 days

Hi Natalie,

I just got my first peak on CD17 today, which is 2 days later than I expected and I am usually 28days, also due AF on 20th, so could be just that this pinpoints OV a little later than expected. I was sure I wasn't going to get a peak, but then low and behold this morning I did.

Good luck

xx


----------



## LEK74

zelda said:


> can I join?my I just bought my CBFM and am on CD2.
> 
> Lek 74,- I had a mc in july too and hopes this works.

Good luck Zelda Fingers crossed x


----------



## natalies1982

aww thanks hun that has made me feel abit better was beginning to think what is going on with my body. how long have u been doing sticks for? cd6 as well?

im on cd16 with the monitor but as AF arrived in the afternoon i didnt set the monitor til the next day so im cd17 by my records but cd16 by the monitor.

r u ttc ur first?


----------



## michelleann

Just remember ladies that some peoples LH surge (peak) happens rapidly and can disappear just a quick as it arrived so if you didnt get a peak it doesnt mean you didnt ovulate it could mean that it just didnt catch it! the CBFM only tests once a day and the hormone rise between estrogen and LH can happen with in a couple of hours. thats why they recommend you BD during the high days as well as the peak :)

Some people who have this issue use an OPK twice a day to be sure of catching the rise.

If your monitor didnt even pick up a high then i would say your didnt ovulate that cycle. its not uncommon and can be related to stress.

I hope this helps, and stay positive :)

xx


----------



## natalies1982

thank you very much yeh my dp said it may of missed it so fingers crossed i never got the hang on the opk which is why i bouhgt the cbfm as i know how good it is with using it 3 years ago.

good luck to us all


----------



## LEK74

HI Natalie

I'm in the first cycle with the CBFM, testing from CD6, which I think it makes everyone does on the first cycle. Had a few highs and then was worried I wouldn;t get peak this time, which I have heard is common in first cycle on CBFM till it gets to know you. As michelleann said, it doesn't mean you haven't, or won't, ovulate, so keep BDing even if you don;t get a peak.

I am trying for my first having had a MC in July, so fingers crossed for us all.x

xx


----------



## natalies1982

yeh when i used it 3 years ago im sure i only used 10 sticks then and got my peak in those 10. its a excellent machine though much better than opk's couldnt get use to them. 

yeh been dtd on the high days 

good luck for you sorry to hear about ur m/c.

im ttc number 4 eek lol


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Got Another High today Grr i was really hoping for a peak today.. but i did Ov on CD19 last cycle and im only on CD17 but i really wanted to O early so i could have a May Due Date lol

Never mind tho lol  heres to a Peak tomorrow!! :) xxx


----------



## Sparklypants

natalies1982 said:


> hi all
> 
> im on cd16 and now had 5 days of high and no peak AF is due 20th sept so wondering if not going to get a peak as would mean my AF would be late surely? im so confused its been 3 years since i used one and i got a peak earlier than this in my cycle im sure.
> 
> ive now used 11 sticks and my normal cycle is 28 days

Hi Hun 

I *normally* have a 28 day cycle and yet only Peaked on CD20 with the monitor. Although stress/anxiety/what not might have altered your ov day it will not have altered your luteal phase. So if you luteal phase is 14 days then your period might start 14 days after the day of ov.... of course here's hoping it doesn't start at all lol.

I am 2 dpo today and my period is due next Monday according to my 28 day cycle but due to the luteal phase rule it simply can't...


----------



## Alikk

Hi everyone
just got my new CBFM and I am DC6, so first day of testing:) Well excited this morning. TTC for 2 years!!!!!! with few health issues (2 cysts removed in March 2010)
I did have a little bit of search on your comments and all sounds very positive. So trying to be positive as well!!! 

I wonder if you :sex: everytime in high or just waiting for peak? Not sure what to do for the first time. Not sure when is my OV since op in March. Did try OV stick, but didn't see any results :( So really hoping with CBFM. 

Fingers cross to everyone.


----------



## natalies1982

:yipee: i got my peak this morning now gutted we didnt dtd last night but will hopefully be ok later and i havent missed my chance

cd17 which is abit late but :thumbup:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I was really convinced i would get my peak today! :/ but i only got a high pfft


----------



## natalies1982

how many highs have u had hun i also thought i wouldnt get my peak after 5 days high


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I think i got my first high on CD 13


----------



## Sparklypants

I got 6 Highs on my first cycle with it, was tearing my hair out !!

Natalie... you should be fine to BD tonight if this is your first Peak today :)

Good luck !

x x


----------



## natalies1982

thanks

i got my first high on cd12 so ur a day behind me i assume u would get ur peak very soon


----------



## TTC82

I got my first high on cd 9, and it is still high now on cd15 - should I be worried about this?! Surely it has to go to peak soon, or does this mean that my worst fear is about to be realised and I may not be ovulating?


----------



## Ladybird77

Hi ladies!

Mine still hasn't arrived...aarrgh! 

Got positive OPK today and yesterday but OH is away until this evening so god help him when he gets home later haha!

Good luck and baby dust to all

xx


----------



## klcuk3

CD12....still low but I still love my cbfm. Only a week until I expect a peak fingers crossed xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I really hope i get a peak in the morning!! All the BDing is really killing the passion this month


----------



## Misty05

I've been using a CBFM since March 2010 and all is fine with it. Very impressed!!:happydance:

Anyway, this cycle it asked for a test stick on cycle day 7 (normal for me) which was a LOW reading. Then on CD8 it went HIGH and CD9 was a HIGH reading as well.

I'm getting HIGH readings early for me. I've been taking Agnus Castus for just over a week and I know it can take up to 3 mths for your body to absorb it properly. But is it normal to get a HIGH so early and can Agnus Castus make you ovulate early? Also got a little EWCM today too. 

Managed to BD on first HIGH day.....Hoping to BD again tonight but OH wont be in until 6.30 after doing a 12hr shift!!!!

Thanks for reading ladies.


----------



## snl41296

I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another High for me again. I was Gutted when i didnt get a peak this morning lol CD19 aswell! I think we have BD'd more this month than all the previous months together :haha:

COME ON PEAK!!! xx


----------



## Pica-pica

xMissxZoiex said:


> Another High for me again. I was Gutted when i didnt get a peak this morning lol CD19 aswell! I think we have BD'd more this month than all the previous months together :haha:
> 
> COME ON PEAK!!! xx

I'm CD15 and high, but wanting my peak to stay away till monday as that is when my OH comes back home! It will be such a waste if I 'O' this weekend :dohh:

Please stay away for a few days eggy! hee hee :haha:

The 'O' fairy, can you visit Miss Zoie instead please? :happydance: xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Pica-pica said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Another High for me again. I was Gutted when i didnt get a peak this morning lol CD19 aswell! I think we have BD'd more this month than all the previous months together :haha:
> 
> COME ON PEAK!!! xx
> 
> I'm CD15 and high, but wanting my peak to stay away till monday as that is when my OH comes back home! It will be such a waste if I 'O' this weekend :dohh:
> 
> Please stay away for a few days eggy! hee hee :haha:
> 
> The 'O' fairy, can you visit Miss Zoie instead please? :happydance: xxClick to expand...

The 'O' fairy :haha: Yes please please please visit my tonight! lol
This is my first cycle using the monitor though ive heard not everyone gets a peak first time? xxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

I didn't get a peak until my third cycle using the monitor. One of the two previous months my temps indicated that I did indeed O, the other cycle was annovulatory according to my temps. On the third cycle, the one that I had a peak on, I didn't get a peak until CD29, which was my last stick. I got NINETEEN HIGHS before finally getting that peak. Check out my charts if you want to see how my readings went in accordance with O.

Soooo yes... anything is possible within the first few months using it!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks sweetpea :) i miss this mornings Temp :dohh: I didnt even relise untill i have been to the loo and was putting my Stick in my monitor lol and i only have 1 regular OPK left

And tbh ive had enough sex to last me a life time :haha:


----------



## Quaver

ooSweetPea said:


> I didn't get a peak until my third cycle using the monitor. One of the two previous months my temps indicated that I did indeed O, the other cycle was annovulatory according to my temps. On the third cycle, the one that I had a peak on, I didn't get a peak until CD29, which was my last stick. I got NINETEEN HIGHS before finally getting that peak. Check out my charts if you want to see how my readings went in accordance with O.
> 
> Soooo yes... anything is possible within the first few months using it!

Perhaps you should set your CD1 as CD5 or something, just to save some sticks?
Or you could just not use the sticks for the first few days:thumbup:


----------



## Sparklypants

I have heard about people not testing with their monitor till CD10 and also I didn't use any sticks after I got my Peak as even CB say not to waste sticks after!

I didn't get my first Peak till CD20 and I have a 28 day cycle!

Although really hoping I had an implantation bleed yesterday!

Much love & baby dust to all x x


----------



## Quaver

Sparklypants said:


> I have heard about people not testing with their monitor till CD10

Me too, I test from CD10:winkwink: Also stop testing after the 1st Peak.


----------



## TTC82

I am really stressing out. Its my first month using the cbfm and still not hit that peak even though I am now on cd17. I have a regular 27 day cycle and after doing some reading I am now worried that if I haven't had a peak by now then my luteal phase will be too short to get the bfp - is that right?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

TTC82 - Ive been worrying about the same thing im on CD 20 Highs since CD13 i think of my first month using the monitor and have 30-32 day cycles but i think that its common not to get a peak on the first few times of using the monitor so it can 'learn' about your body as sweetpea posted earlier

Im Now CD20 and i think i may have Od not last night but the night before just because when we BDd i could feel my cervix we incredibly low iykwim like it was being poked :haha: sorry TMI lol but last nights bd felt normal....

So do i keep testing on my monitor or take it as i Od and am 2dpo?? Im planning on DTD tonight anyways just to make sure xxx


----------



## addie25

Hi,

To those girls who got high and peak on what day did that happen? This is my first month using it and its day 17 and it still has not shown anything but low and I am getting really reallly really upset! :cry: I have irregular cycles usually 40 days so I know it may be longer on the monitor but I thought the first month it shows ur more possible days that usual bc its still getting to know your body and I have not received one yet. What do you think???


----------



## TTC82

Thank you for putting my mind at rest. Only BD twice this month so far, as my husband is away with work all the time so not worried that we will have missed our chance as sure we have anyway, just worried about not ovulating.

I am still trying to get used to the signs to look for for ovulation, I had iterally never thought about it before we started ttc! I have never felt my cervix,literally or otherwise, and am thinking maybe I should get more in tune with my self!

I am loving the monitor though, was using cheap opks before this and never got a positive which was massively disheartening. Now all I need is that bloody peak!


----------



## addie25

Ok now I found our ur supposed to count from the start of your period not the end of your period so my cycle is not 40 days its 34 days LOL. So then if I am not irregular why is my monitor on day 17 and saying low still??? UGHHH. Who else has had this issue.


----------



## Quaver

addie25 said:


> Ok now I found our ur supposed to count from the start of your period not the end of your period so my cycle is not 40 days its 34 days LOL. So then if I am not irregular why is my monitor on day 17 and saying low still??? UGHHH. Who else has had this issue.

If your cycle is 34 days, then you are likely to ov around CD20.
You should be close:flower:


----------



## Pica-pica

addie25 said:


> Ok now I found our ur supposed to count from the start of your period not the end of your period so my cycle is not 40 days its 34 days LOL. So then if I am not irregular why is my monitor on day 17 and saying low still??? UGHHH. Who else has had this issue.

I have a 32 day cycle roughly, and last month (my first with CBFM) it went from low on CD17 to peak CD18. I didn't get any highs. I was really worried till I got my peak too. So if your cycle is normally around 34 you will probably peak later too so don't worry :hugs:

I am CD16 and I have not peaked yet, hoping it falls monday when my OH is home! xxx


----------



## Sparklypants

TTC82 said:


> I am really stressing out. Its my first month using the cbfm and still not hit that peak even though I am now on cd17. I have a regular 27 day cycle and after doing some reading I am now worried that if I haven't had a peak by now then my luteal phase will be too short to get the bfp - is that right?

As I just said I didn't get my Peak until CD20 and I have a 28 day cycle.

Your luteal phase will be exactly the same as normal, your ovulation date may change but not your luteal phase.


----------



## TTC82

I am just concerned that it will be too short, as I read that a luteal phase under 10 days is considered defective and will not be able to result in pregnancy. If I ovulate tomorrow, cd18, I will be bang on the minimum 10 days required but after that it may be an issue.

Anybody know any more abut this?


----------



## Leilani

Addie - not sure how you went from 40 to 34 days, cos if you were counting stsrt to stsrt of end to end, it would still be the same (unless you were counting start to end and then double counting days!)

The CBFM can't cope with long cycles, as it will only ever ask for 20 sticks maximum, also which day did you start this cycle? 6 days after you started you last AF or 6 days after you finished, as this could make a huge difference. If you didn't start til cd12 you could have confused the machine!!

FX it all works our for you.


----------



## Sparklypants

If your luteal phase is normally 14 days it should still be 14 days if you ovulated late that particular cycle :) ... if the case is that your luteal phase is _always_ under 10 days then I would go to your dr hun x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD20 atm and did a regular opk this evening and there is reasonably strong line on it but its not positive i never thought i could be Oing so late into my cycle. last month i Od on CD19

Soooo Annoying lol


----------



## Sparklypants

xMissxZoiex said:


> CD20 atm and did a regular opk this evening and there is reasonably strong line on it but its not positive i never thought i could be Oing so late into my cycle. last month i Od on CD19
> 
> Soooo Annoying lol

It's bloody annoying isn't it !!! lol x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Its Driving me mad!! And i feel really over emotional about it!! lol


----------



## Sparklypants

I know exactly how you feel, as I felt the same hun... I wanted to boot my monitor out the bathroom window!

You will get that Peak though I am sure, try not to worry too much as that can delay ovulation (that's why mine was delayed I think).... take long baths, a glass of your favourite vino, read your favourite book etc... just chill and I am sure it will show it's face : x x


----------



## addie25

Ok I was wrong again I just went back and looked at my calendar and i am between 35-45 day cycle it depends I guess maybe on my stress level. I have a high stress job so I think this is why I am irregular. So I am on day 17 and no highs yet but I am guessing that is because its just not the time yet. I also heard that the 1st month on the monitor it shud show you more highs that usual till it gets to know your body so where is the high days???!!!! I wont mind if it goes to peak and no high days as long as it peaks I guess......This is so confusing and much harder than I thought it would be. And If I am a 45 day cycle at times that means I don't ovulate every month right??? UGH!


----------



## addie25

Yes I know I was wrong with the math . I checked back in my calendar as I just said and I get it from 35-45 days. I started the test sticks 6 days after my period started, thats the day it asked me to start taking tests. Hopefully it will work if not I am considering Clomid. My doctor told me to try for a little and then if nothing happens I should go on it. I think if this machine doesn't work then I am just going to use Clomid because I have no idea when I ovulate or if I ovulate properly being that I am so irregular.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another High for me lol

addie sorry hun have no advice but im suresome of the other girls can give you a helping hand :) gl x


----------



## Pica-pica

Hi girls, was just wondering... does anyone else study their sticks before putting them into the monitor?!! I have never used regular opks and wondered if they show the same lines etc?

My reason for asking is when I had my peak last month, the second line was really dark. This month when I got my highs on cd 14,15 and 16 the second line was light but definitely there. Then this morning when I looked the second line was barely visible, just like when I get a low reading. I thought it would get darker until i peaked/'O'd? My CBFM still says high though.

Or should I just chill and stop over analysing everything??!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont lok at my sticks really, on a normal OPK the test line has to be darker than the Control line for it to be positive. Thats why there such a pain in the neck trying to determin if the line is dark enouh to be positive.. Ive been using opks this month aswell but the lines on my monitor stick are no were near a dark as my negative opks.

hth xxxx


----------



## Pica-pica

I think maybe I will stop looking at them then! xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh, i have kept all my sticks this cycle heavens know why and i i will take you a pic of the opk vs stick and post it for you to see :) xxxx


----------



## Leilani

addie25 said:


> And If I am a 45 day cycle at times that means I don't ovulate every month right??? UGH!

Not at all - the only real way to know if you are actually ovulating is to temp (I've never done it though). Just because you have a long cycle doesn't mean you haven't ovulated, and some ladies have a very regular 28 day cycle and never ovulate, so witout temping nobody (except perhaps a doc with an ultra-sound machine) can tell if you ovulate!

The only reason the CBFM doesn't like long cycles is that the first month you use it, the last day it can ask for a stick id CD25, and unless CD25 is a peak, it will read as low.


----------



## Pica-pica

xMissxZoiex said:


> Yeh, i have kept all my sticks this cycle heavens know why and i i will take you a pic of the opk vs stick and post it for you to see :) xxxx

Cheers hun, it would be interesting to see! :flower: xx


----------



## natalies1982

hi ladies well after i got to peaks on cd17+18, yesterday i got a high and today i got a low and now its the 2ww 

AF is meant to be due on 20th but cant see that happening having ovulated so late

good luck ladies


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Ladies! I'm back from my vacation...AF and i both flew on in the same day...lol....I've been trying to keep up with how everyone is doing...congrats on the bfp's and fingers crossed for the rest of us. :winkwink: 

I started temping last month too...that is a lot of fun...i had a perfect chart with obvious ovulation which correlated with my highs and peaks...we bd'd on all the right days...it was looking good...but, it wasn't meant to be... But at least i get to chart for another month!! It gave me something else to do instead of waiting for the bfp...and testing waaayyyy to early which i always do!! Okay....back to work....the fun is over... :growlmad:


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone, my AF showed up 6 days early, but its only lasted 3 days instead of 8 days. I'm going to start using my CBFM this cycle so I'll probably be on here almost every day asking you all for advice.

Hope everyone gets their BFPs and fingers crossed for everyone!!


----------



## rducky

Hi all,

Just wondering if I can join your thread?

I have just started using the CBFM this cycle, I'm on CD4, so no POAS yet.

I stopped the BCP last November, it's been almost a year. Since then my cycles have been erratic, lasting from 26-37 days. I tried to learn about temping and charting, but I work night shifts and it seemed like it would be difficult to do as I don't get up at the same time every day. I decided to get the CBFM to help me figure this all out.

It will be nice to chat with people who are using the CBFM too!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Rducky - this is my first cycle of using the CBFM too - I'm on CD02. Welcome to the thread and good luck and fingers crossed you get your BFP soon!

Claire x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sorry i didnt post that pic earlier i couldnt find my camera  ill try again tomorrow xxx


----------



## natalies1982

im abit confused when the monitor will stop asking for sticks ive been using them since cd6 and now on cd21, i only have 4 sticks left so hope it dont ask for anymore after my 2 days of peak i had one high day and now had 2 lows

anyone know when it will stop asking for a test?


----------



## klcuk3

natalies1982
The monitor will ask for sticks in batches of 10's so if no peak in first 10 sticks it will keep asking for them.
However, once you have had the peak on the monitor you don't need to put a stick in even if it asks for one as the second peak and subsequent high then low are automatic. I didn't realise that until after my first cycle using it, now saves money!! 
Also on your next cycle if u got ur peak late on it won't start asking for sticks until cd9....depends on length of cycle and peak day I believe xx
Good luck :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another High this morning, i dont think i have or am going to Ovulate his cycle!! How frustrating!


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Hi Everyone - this is my first cycle using my CBFM and i just wanted to know what day it will start asking for me to POAS - I won't be able to get any until wednesday/thursday and that will be CD05 & CD06.

Thanks in advance

Claire x


----------



## kezza78

JJandBellaMum said:


> Hi Everyone - this is my first cycle using my CBFM and i just wanted to know what day it will start asking for me to POAS - I won't be able to get any until wednesday/thursday and that will be CD05 & CD06.
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Claire x

Hey Claire, it won't ask for a stick till CD6 on your first cycle using it.


----------



## kezza78

What CD are you on Zoie? I'm on cd 17 and still haven't got a peak although I've had ov pains and ewcm over the weekend!!


----------



## Sparklypants

Zoe what are the lines looking like on te sticks at the mo? Are you doing opks too? x


----------



## Lizziemm

Hi everyone, hope u dont mind me joining- thought I share my cbfm experience with you and hope it's of some use!
Been off bcp for 11 months, actively ttc for 9 months, cycles finally settled into 33 days with the odd 28 day cycle thrown in.
bought a cbfm and used it for the first time, was asked for the first stick on cd6. Readings were: 'low' from cd6-17, 'high' from cd 18-20, peak on cd 21 and cd22. Only bd on cd 18, 20 and 22 (second peak day). To my suprise we got our bfp that month, which after all the months of trying was a complete shock, first time using cbfm! Unfortunately I miscarried at 6 weeks. That was 3 weeks ago now, I'm just waiting for my next af so we can start ttc again and the cbfm will be straight out again. Only now I don't know whether to reset the cbfm as I just don't know what my cycles will be like now I've miscarried? I will prob be back on here asking for advice by then! Wishing u lots of luck and hope u get your bfps soon x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im on CD22 of a 32day cycle (usially!) and i have a 13 day LP. I havent had much noticable CM this cycle because we have been BDing ALOT!! and we have been using Zestica twice a day i havent been able to tell one way or another.. And for Ov pains nothing that couldnt just be put down as gas ... idk!



kezza78 said:


> What CD are you on Zoie? I'm on cd 17 and still haven't got a peak although I've had ov pains and ewcm over the weekend!!

The lines seem to be getting stronger i will take a pic of them all tomorrow. And ive got 1 opk left which seem to be getting stronger aswell. I just dont know why im ovulating this late! ive never Ovd past CD19 always on or before then!



Sparklypants said:


> Zoe what are the lines looking like on te sticks at the mo? Are you doing opks too? x

Just getting really annoyed with it now & we've pretty much used all our Zestica this cycle! Grrr!

Thinking of just giving up completely on this cycle!!


----------



## Leilani

My first cycle of using the CBFM was anovulatory - so disappointing after getting all ready and excited about using it. Every cycle after that was pretty text book!


----------



## pinkylisa28

Lizziemm - im in a similar situation to you got my BFP first month of using cbfm but mc at 5 weeks, ive decided to start using it straight away instead of waiting for first af.i reset it as ppl have said you can ov earlier or later after a mc.so i set it on day 5 of full flow of my mc, im only on cd10 so dont know how it will work yet but hoping i still ov this month.


----------



## Alikk

Hi girls
I am on DC12 and have high for the first time. Well excited!!!

I though about same like PICA PICA. I can see line in my test. And yesterday and today I could see second line. Not very strong, but it was deffinetly there. So I was wondering if I will get 2 lines like with normal ov test when I hit my peak!!
So starting tonight :sex: !!!!!!!!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Another High again this morning and CD23 me and DF we studying my sticks this morning and the darkest one was 3days ago.

Do the test line on these sticks get darker than the controll line when you get a peak?

Im hoping that i did Ovulate three days ago that would be great and we could be in with a fighting chance for a BFP this month but im not going to use any pregnancy test this month at all! well not untill my period is at least 2 days late!
xxxxx


----------



## Sparklypants

My two lines were about the same when I got my Peak, I also got a positive opk x x


----------



## Jenni4

Hi Zoie! try not to get too frustrated...sometimes your LH surge peaks so rapidly that it does not get picked up on your sticks, especially since you are using flu and your surge usually happens in the afternoon. Not sure about the opk's as i have never used them. But I do know that the lines on the cbfm test stick indicate your lh surge and estrogen levels...if those are the lines you are studying there is not a control line....before your surge the line farthest from the pee end should get lighter meaning you are producing more estrogen...then that line should start to get darker again (meaning estrogen levels dropping which triggers your lh surge) and the line closest to the pee end should get darker indicating your lh surge. Then you should get your peak.

Now for me, the first time i got preggers with the monitor I was just like you...no peak....bd'ing like crazy...i had twenty days of highs...apparently the monitor missed my surge. But i did ovulate...my proof is turning 4 this week!!

This go around I have not gotten any highs...this was my second cycle and it went straight from low to peak both times. I just started temping which is very easy and helps me understand my cycle better...it might be worth it to check it out. You can very easily see a temp shift that indicates ovulation just in case your monitor missed it. Then you don't have to drive yourself crazy wondering. The monitor warns you when you are about to ovulate so you can DTD and the temp shift confirms ovulation after it has occurred so you are sure you BD'd on the right days. good luck...sorry if I rambled....


----------



## Jenni4

Sorry FMU not flu...


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, I have just got the CBFM and will be on Day 6 tomorrow. Previously had 2 losses, so I am praying for 3rd time lucky and that the CBFM will help me catch the eggy and get me the healthy lil baby I would love to have.:cloud9:

Good luck to everyone on the thread. I know it will be hard catching up with you all, but hope to do so.

I am expecting that I will need at least 3/4 cycles for the CBFM to be more in tune with my body as my cycles can differ by a couple of days over a 4 months period.

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls I had 5 lows so far and 2 highs. We only :sex: once which was on the 9th so I am going to say this is not cycle 6 because we didnt :sex: at all.... what a wasted month :cry: and I doubt it highly he is going to :sex: tonight/tomorrow so I am out this month


----------



## klcuk3

CD17 and a peak for me :) DTD on sun so hoping to jump on the hubby tonight and tmw night to cover all bases!


----------



## Kerrie-x

I usually get my high on CD14/15 and peak the day after, CD14 was low yesterday and today (CD15)... Dodgy stick i think?!

No lines what so ever and usually when you wee on the stick and it works down the stick, nothing!! The screen on the stick is just like it was before i used it!! I made sure i pee'd on it properly


----------



## Miss Jennifer

Can a peak reading mean I am pregnant instead of ovulating? Is it possible that the monitor missed my peak, and then detected the pregnancy hormone and read "peak"? I've heard OPKs can indicate pregnancy so I was wondering..

I know this is outlandish, but my dates and monitor are way off, and I'm trying to figure this out. 

Most likely wishful thinking, but you are the experts, tell me what you know!


----------



## rducky

Hello KittyKatBabe!

I am on my first cycle also. CD6 today so I have POAS once now. It was a low, but no surprise there...It was just nice to feel like I've started doing something!


----------



## Lizziemm

pinkylisa28 said:


> Lizziemm - im in a similar situation to you got my BFP first month of using cbfm but mc at 5 weeks, ive decided to start using it straight away instead of waiting for first af.i reset it as ppl have said you can ov earlier or later after a mc.so i set it on day 5 of full flow of my mc, im only on cd10 so dont know how it will work yet but hoping i still ov this month.

Sorry for your loss Hun, wish I had done that with the cbfm! I will reset it after my af, whenever it arrives!


----------



## soph77

Hi ladies, can I join? I am using the monitor for the first month an am on cd 14 today. I got a peak yesterday and today and think I Oed yesterday. Not a lot of bding though which is a disappointment, but nothing I can do about it now!  Time to wait now, I hope this 2ww goes fast.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Jenni4 said:


> Hi Zoie! try not to get too frustrated...sometimes your LH surge peaks so rapidly that it does not get picked up on your sticks, especially since you are using flu and your surge usually happens in the afternoon. Not sure about the opk's as i have never used them. But I do know that the lines on the cbfm test stick indicate your lh surge and estrogen levels...if those are the lines you are studying there is not a control line....before your surge the line farthest from the pee end should get lighter meaning you are producing more estrogen...then that line should start to get darker again (meaning estrogen levels dropping which triggers your lh surge) and the line closest to the pee end should get darker indicating your lh surge. Then you should get your peak.
> 
> Now for me, the first time i got preggers with the monitor I was just like you...no peak....bd'ing like crazy...i had twenty days of highs...apparently the monitor missed my surge. But i did ovulate...my proof is turning 4 this week!!
> 
> This go around I have not gotten any highs...this was my second cycle and it went straight from low to peak both times. I just started temping which is very easy and helps me understand my cycle better...it might be worth it to check it out. You can very easily see a temp shift that indicates ovulation just in case your monitor missed it. Then you don't have to drive yourself crazy wondering. The monitor warns you when you are about to ovulate so you can DTD and the temp shift confirms ovulation after it has occurred so you are sure you BD'd on the right days. good luck...sorry if I rambled....

Ive only dont 3 or 4 opks this cycle so thats not really an indicator. And ive missed a few temps this month aswell as it being my first 'full' month of temping so thats not very good to go by either lol

My Monitor sticks the controll line goes from nothing, early on in the highs to almost as dark as the control line but still fainter so im hoping that that was it!, Im not getting my hopes up but im not ordering anymore test stick just yet lol

Thanks xxxxxx


----------



## ooSweetPea

xMissxZoiex said:


> Jenni4 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Zoie! try not to get too frustrated...sometimes your LH surge peaks so rapidly that it does not get picked up on your sticks, especially since you are using flu and your surge usually happens in the afternoon. Not sure about the opk's as i have never used them. But I do know that the lines on the cbfm test stick indicate your lh surge and estrogen levels...*if those are the lines you are studying there is not a control line*....before your surge the line farthest from the pee end should get lighter meaning you are producing more estrogen...then that line should start to get darker again (meaning estrogen levels dropping which triggers your lh surge) and the line closest to the pee end should get darker indicating your lh surge. Then you should get your peak.
> 
> Now for me, the first time i got preggers with the monitor I was just like you...no peak....bd'ing like crazy...i had twenty days of highs...apparently the monitor missed my surge. But i did ovulate...my proof is turning 4 this week!!
> 
> This go around I have not gotten any highs...this was my second cycle and it went straight from low to peak both times. I just started temping which is very easy and helps me understand my cycle better...it might be worth it to check it out. You can very easily see a temp shift that indicates ovulation just in case your monitor missed it. Then you don't have to drive yourself crazy wondering. The monitor warns you when you are about to ovulate so you can DTD and the temp shift confirms ovulation after it has occurred so you are sure you BD'd on the right days. good luck...sorry if I rambled....
> 
> Ive only dont 3 or 4 opks this cycle so thats not really an indicator. And ive missed a few temps this month aswell as it being my first 'full' month of temping so thats not very good to go by either lol
> 
> My Monitor sticks the controll line goes from nothing, early on in the highs to almost as dark as the control line but still fainter so im hoping that that was it!, Im not getting my hopes up but im not ordering anymore test stick just yet lol
> 
> Thanks xxxxxxClick to expand...

There is no control line on the CBFM sticks, it's two separate lines testing two separate hormones. It doesn't work like a regular OPK in that you can't compare the lines together to see if you are getting something that would be the equivalent of a + OPK. Holding the pee end on the right, the estrogen line is on the left and the LH line is on the right. As your estrogen increases, the line on the left will start to fade. As your LH increases, the line on the right will start to darken. Usually when the line on the right (LH) is at it's darkest is when the monitor will give you a peak reading, but during the first few cycles using it while it is still getting to know you, it may just give you high readings instead of peak readings when your LH line is the darkest that it will get - for you as an individual.


----------



## pinkylisa28

ok so now im confused, if i look at the stick the line closest to the pee end is always light then when i get to my peak the line gets dark. the line on the right is always dark and stays dark even when i get my peak?does that mean its not right?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

rducky said:


> Hello KittyKatBabe!
> 
> I am on my first cycle also. CD6 today so I have POAS once now. It was a low, but no surprise there...It was just nice to feel like I've started doing something!

Hi rducky, 

It was CD6 for me today, I also got a low too. I am hoping that I manage to wee on the stick enough lol.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Question on urine

So I am new to the CBFM - Which does everyone find better, FMU or one closer to noon?

I have set my window to be 9am - today I tested at 6.50am (was up early for a change).

Would it be misleading if I were to get up and wait for OH to get ready for work first (bearing in mind I may have pee'd once already??)

Whats everyone experience ??


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Hello KittyKatBabe!
> 
> I am on my first cycle also. CD6 today so I have POAS once now. It was a low, but no surprise there...It was just nice to feel like I've started doing something!
> 
> Hi rducky,
> 
> It was CD6 for me today, I also got a low too. I am hoping that I manage to wee on the stick enough lol.Click to expand...

I find it easier to wee in a cup and dip the test stick. I feel more confident that I've done it right that way...


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> Question on urine
> 
> So I am new to the CBFM - Which does everyone find better, FMU or one closer to noon?
> 
> I have set my window to be 9am - today I tested at 6.50am (was up early for a change).
> 
> Would it be misleading if I were to get up and wait for OH to get ready for work first (bearing in mind I may have pee'd once already??)
> 
> Whats everyone experience ??


I understood from the instruction manual that FMU is best for the CBFM.

I work night shifts, so I set my monitor for 4 pm, which is around when I usually wake up. I think that it's important for the test to be done with concentrated urine, and also at roughly the same time every day. With that said however, I'm no expert, this being my first cycle with the CBFM...

I do remember reading in the manual that if you are up much earlier than your testing window, you can PIAC and save the wee and dip the test stick when your testing window comes.

Maybe others with more experience will weigh in?


----------



## Leilani

pinkylisa28 said:


> ok so now im confused, if i look at the stick the line closest to the pee end is always light then when i get to my peak the line gets dark. the line on the right is always dark and stays dark even when i get my peak?does that mean its not right?

That is not unusual - it sound like you perhaps have a slightly lower than average amount of estrogen either in you or just in your urine! On peak day, it's not unusual for both lines to be the same shade of blue. Is it really dark, or jst very visable?



KittyKatBabe said:


> Question on urine
> 
> So I am new to the CBFM - Which does everyone find better, FMU or one closer to noon?
> 
> I have set my window to be 9am - today I tested at 6.50am (was up early for a change).
> 
> Would it be misleading if I were to get up and wait for OH to get ready for work first (bearing in mind I may have pee'd once already??)
> 
> Whats everyone experience ??

The CBFM is designed to work with FMU, so that is what just about everybody uses. I don't have scientific proof - just my own experimental evidence, but my estrogen lines are darker with FMU than with SMU.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Oh i dont know then lol Thats all quite confusing but im sure ill get the hang of it all next cycle.

I got another High this morning on CD24 Im thinking of getting Soy Isaflavones next cycle, Would that effect the monitor to much to use it? x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks Girls, I can't wait try again tomoz, hope I see highs and a peak this cycle. But not sure if thats ambitious of me. lol


----------



## Alikk

Hi ladies!!!
Today DC13 and PEAK!!!!! After one HIGH on DC12 I got PEAK following day. Well excited as we did :sex: last night. 
And I can say, that my blue lines working as discribed here!!! Firstly one was dark blue and no it is other way arround!!!! 
I am so please that my CBFM is working for me!! Using it for the first month. 

take care and baby dust to every one!!!:thumbup::thumbup::bfp::bfp::dust:


----------



## shazmos

Hi Girlies.

Im a newbie to the cbfm and this is my first cycle using it.

I have had highs for 3 days (on CD12) and did a opk this morning and there was a faint 2nd line. Just done another opk (i know, but i cant help it) and its really strong positive (my first ever +opk). So im guessing my peak is near???? 

Do i really have to wait until tomorrow morning before using my cbfm again? 

Im sure i would have a peak now. 

Is there any way of cheating???

Advice needed. 

xxx


----------



## Alikk

Instead of cheating I woudl :sex:


----------



## southerngal2

I got a PEAK this morning! First one! 
I got 2 days of highs and then a peak! 

So does that mean I'm O'ing today or tomorrow?


----------



## Sparklypants

They say you ovulate on the 2nd Peak day as all the monitor does when you hit the first Peak is detects the surge in LH that the brain releases ... once you get a LH surge ovulation is 12-36 hours later.

I would BD on the first and second Peak :)


----------



## southerngal2

Thanks Sparkly!
I was kinda worried because we didn't BD last night.


----------



## Sparklypants

southerngal2 said:


> Thanks Sparkly!
> I was kinda worried because we didn't BD last night.

No problem :) I am actually using a sperm donor to have a baby, he has had a lot of successes, but he says none of them have been after ovulation has occured.

Hope that helps! x


----------



## Pica-pica

So I'm still getting highs but no peaks. Really don't think I've 'O'd as I normally get sore BBs afterwards but nothing yet. Feeling cross and grumpy as OH tired and doesn't want to :sex: , and I'm thinking that now even if I do 'O' we are not :sex: enough to get a :baby: . 

My sticks are still showing that faint LH line, really hoping it turns dark soon and I get my peak. Looks like it is going to be a long cycle for me this time :growlmad:


----------



## ooSweetPea

Shaz - The monitor will only take one stick a day, and only when it asks for one during your testing window, so there's no way to cheat anyways!

Southern - Some women O on the first peak, some O the second peak, and some O the high after the two peaks. The majority, however, O on the second peak day so hopefully that's the case with you!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning Ladies, not that I have got any highs - not even got my medium yet lol, but when you get your highs, when do you stop using the sticks?

this is my first cycle, and I am on Day 7 

Thanks ladies

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## shazmos

I didnt cheat!!!!
I got my peak this morning, so excited!!!!

xxxx


----------



## Alikk

Shazmoz, well done:) I have my second peak today CD14 !!! We :sex: last night and hopefully tonight as well. 
I know that there is no guaranty, but it is nice to see PEAK with little egg:) 

Have a nice day. 
:dust:


----------



## shazmos

Oh i have a question

as i got a peak today (thursday)
Im assuming i get one tomorrow (friday)
and a high saturday (is that right??? Im new to this)

Which day is counted as 1 DPO. Saturday???

thankxx


----------



## pinkylisa28

Leilani said:


> pinkylisa28 said:
> 
> 
> ok so now im confused, if i look at the stick the line closest to the pee end is always light then when i get to my peak the line gets dark. the line on the right is always dark and stays dark even when i get my peak?does that mean its not right?
> 
> That is not unusual - it sound like you perhaps have a slightly lower than average amount of estrogen either in you or just in your urine! On peak day, it's not unusual for both lines to be the same shade of blue. Is it really dark, or jst very visable?
> 
> 
> On my peak day both lines are as dark as each other, from what i can remember, will have another look this cycle.got my first high today cd12 so got a week to wait for my peak, if this cycle is the same as last.altho i had a mc so things could be different, hope i dont ov to much later tho as dh is going away a week tomorrow.Click to expand...


----------



## pinkylisa28

xMissxZoiex said:


> Oh i dont know then lol Thats all quite confusing but im sure ill get the hang of it all next cycle.
> 
> I got another High this morning on CD24 Im thinking of getting Soy Isaflavones next cycle, Would that effect the monitor to much to use it? x


i used soy isoflavones last month as my cycles were all over the place.got my bfp first cycle using it aswell but mc. going to used it next cycle if nothing happens this month. but it brought my ov day forward by a few days and i had stronger ov pains.


----------



## natalies1982

im 7 dpo now AF should be due anytime between monday and wednesday

im feeling really ill though with tonsilitis this is the 2nd time in 3 weeks ive been on antibitoics for it


----------



## Kerrie-x

shazmos said:


> Oh i have a question
> 
> as i got a peak today (thursday)
> Im assuming i get one tomorrow (friday)
> and a high saturday (is that right??? Im new to this)
> 
> Which day is counted as 1 DPO. Saturday???
> 
> thankxx

The monitor automatically goes to peak tomorrow, then back to low until next cycle

I'd class tomorrow as 1DPO x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

pinkylisa28 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Oh i dont know then lol Thats all quite confusing but im sure ill get the hang of it all next cycle.
> 
> I got another High this morning on CD24 Im thinking of getting Soy Isaflavones next cycle, Would that effect the monitor to much to use it? x
> 
> 
> i used soy isoflavones last month as my cycles were all over the place.got my bfp first cycle using it aswell but mc. going to used it next cycle if nothing happens this month. but it brought my ov day forward by a few days and i had stronger ov pains.Click to expand...

I Think i might get some!, I think a Stronger Ovulation would help!. What CDs did you use it on & what strength?

Im so sorry about your loss hun :hugs: x


----------



## Lou_Lou_B

Hi girls. Im all new to this. This is my first month using the CBFM, on day 8 so far. Really worried im gonna b doing it all wrong but so far so good. When did every1 start having their high and peak days? xx


----------



## Sparklypants

Can I just say the monitor is wonderful !!

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/claire1980/10dpo.jpg


----------



## shazmos

OMG thats fab news. Congrats.

How many cycles have you been using the monitor????


xxxx


----------



## Sparklypants

It's my first cycle!!!! *faints*


----------



## shazmos

Soooooooooooooo excited for you!!!!!

Hope to join you in 1st trimester very soon.

xxxx


----------



## Sparklypants

I hope you do too hun... I am so overwhelmed.

I am only 10 dpo too! x


----------



## oxford_cpl

snl41296 said:


> I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month

I lol'd at the sex icon!! :D

My monitor has shown 14 days of high this month and no peak, not sure why, I dont think I've been overly stressed??

Has anyone else experienced this??

:)


----------



## Sparklypants

Oxford I mailed you !! x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Congratulations Sparkly Pants!!

Hopefully we will all be joining you soon and get our BFPs quickly!!


----------



## Sparklypants

I hope so hun... these 10 days have been the slowest of my life! x x


----------



## JJandBellaMum

Sparklypants said:


> I hope so hun... these 10 days have been the slowest of my life! x x


I can imagine - and you've got your BFP relatively early too - which pregnancy test did you use?

:happydance:


----------



## soph77

Ok, onto the wait now. I've had my peaks and back down to a high yesterday. The monitor says to test again today, but I don't really see there is a point do you? It will just waste a stick. I know it is only asking because in the first cycle it will ask for 10 sticks, well if I have already peaked I'm not going to waste them! (not that I'll need anymore since I'll get my bfp this cycle!)
If I wait to test til 14dpo it will be my birthday. who am I kidding? There is no way I can wait that long!!


----------



## StillWaiting

oxford_cpl said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month
> 
> I lol'd at the sex icon!! :D
> 
> My monitor has shown 14 days of high this month and no peak, not sure why, I dont think I've been overly stressed??
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this??
> 
> :)Click to expand...

I've been using my CBFM for 4 months now. Typically have 2 highs, then 2 peaks, and 1 more high. This month I'm not seeing a peak, and I'm already on day 5 of my highs... very unusual. Been BD every night since CD10. Poor DH is going to be sore after this cycle. Good man. I'm on CD15 of a 28 day cycle.


----------



## Sparklypants

JJandBellaMum said:


> Sparklypants said:
> 
> 
> I hope so hun... these 10 days have been the slowest of my life! x x
> 
> 
> I can imagine - and you've got your BFP relatively early too - which pregnancy test did you use?
> 
> :happydance:Click to expand...

Had a really feint line on IC's and then bought a Superdrug twin pack. The line wasn't so feint and came up after about 10 seconds in my hand lol x


----------



## oxford_cpl

StillWaiting said:


> oxford_cpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month
> 
> I lol'd at the sex icon!! :D
> 
> My monitor has shown 14 days of high this month and no peak, not sure why, I dont think I've been overly stressed??
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this??
> 
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using my CBFM for 4 months now. Typically have 2 highs, then 2 peaks, and 1 more high. This month I'm not seeing a peak, and I'm already on day 5 of my highs... very unusual. Been BD every night since CD10. Poor DH is going to be sore after this cycle. Good man. I'm on CD15 of a 28 day cycle.Click to expand...

I had 2 highs, 2 peaks and one high last month, 28 day cycle which was perfect. What does BD mean? lol It's all fun ;) haha... x


----------



## rducky

Lou_Lou_B said:


> Hi girls. Im all new to this. This is my first month using the CBFM, on day 8 so far. Really worried im gonna b doing it all wrong but so far so good. When did every1 start having their high and peak days? xx


Hello Lou Lou B! I am also on CD8 of my first cycle with my CBFM. My monitor showed low today. Looking forward to seeing it change. It seems everyone is different when it comes to when high/peak days start.

Good luck!


----------



## StillWaiting

oxford_cpl said:


> StillWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oxford_cpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month
> 
> I lol'd at the sex icon!! :D
> 
> My monitor has shown 14 days of high this month and no peak, not sure why, I dont think I've been overly stressed??
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this??
> 
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using my CBFM for 4 months now. Typically have 2 highs, then 2 peaks, and 1 more high. This month I'm not seeing a peak, and I'm already on day 5 of my highs... very unusual. Been BD every night since CD10. Poor DH is going to be sore after this cycle. Good man. I'm on CD15 of a 28 day cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I had 2 highs, 2 peaks and one high last month, 28 day cycle which was perfect. What does BD mean? lol It's all fun ;) haha... xClick to expand...

Hear that! BD = :sex:

Love the icons. They say so much more than words can express.


----------



## rducky

Sparklypants said:


> Can I just say the monitor is wonderful !!
> 
> https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v333/claire1980/10dpo.jpg

Congratulations!


----------



## oxford_cpl

StillWaiting said:


> oxford_cpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StillWaiting said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> oxford_cpl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I got PG with my DD using my monitor in 2 months may we started June I got PG I love it. this time a round its taking longer =( I just got the OvaCue and its telling me I am ovulating earlier then I thought so we will see what happens. started :sex: last night and will till the end of this month
> 
> I lol'd at the sex icon!! :D
> 
> My monitor has shown 14 days of high this month and no peak, not sure why, I dont think I've been overly stressed??
> 
> Has anyone else experienced this??
> 
> :)Click to expand...
> 
> I've been using my CBFM for 4 months now. Typically have 2 highs, then 2 peaks, and 1 more high. This month I'm not seeing a peak, and I'm already on day 5 of my highs... very unusual. Been BD every night since CD10. Poor DH is going to be sore after this cycle. Good man. I'm on CD15 of a 28 day cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> I had 2 highs, 2 peaks and one high last month, 28 day cycle which was perfect. What does BD mean? lol It's all fun ;) haha... xClick to expand...
> 
> Hear that! BD = :sex:
> 
> Love the icons. They say so much more than words can express.Click to expand...

Oh right, ok thanks! lol :)


----------



## Megg33k

CONGRATS, SparklyPants!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sparklypants

Thank you! Going to get myself an early night now :) x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Congrats :D

Got my peak today on CD 23, 5 days earlier than last cycle so happy about that!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Sparklypants! How long were you TTC? x


----------



## Sparklypants

Thanks ladies :)

Zoie this was my first month! Just very, very lucky I guess. Used opk's in conjunction with the monitor. 

I don't have a partner, so was using donor insemination.. Got my Peaks on CD20/21 of a 28 day cycle and inseminated on CD18 and CD20.

The monitor really does work! My ov was very delayed due to stress though, usually ov around CD13... so you are not alone hun x x


----------



## Alikk

*Sparklypants* that is great!!!! Congratulation!!!!! I am very pleased for you!!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations Sparkly Pants, thats fab news. x x x

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

rducky said:


> Lou_Lou_B said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls. Im all new to this. This is my first month using the CBFM, on day 8 so far. Really worried im gonna b doing it all wrong but so far so good. When did every1 start having their high and peak days? xx
> 
> 
> Hello Lou Lou B! I am also on CD8 of my first cycle with my CBFM. My monitor showed low today. Looking forward to seeing it change. It seems everyone is different when it comes to when high/peak days start.
> 
> Good luck!Click to expand...

Hi Lou Lou, this is also my first cycle with CBFM. I am on Day 8 too and just shown a low. I think it really depends on your cycle length when the highs and peaks would show. I am secretly hoping mine arrive over the next few days as when I used to do temps I ov'd between day 12 - 14. So we shall see. Ovulation can change month to month and i read a few times that the Luteal phase is usually the more consistent time of the two and rarely budges, although mine does :wacko: lol.

Here is some baby dust for you hun, :dust: x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Forgot to say - it looks like we may be cycle buddies rducky, well on the days so far, my cycle is between 26 - 30 days, but all my chart usually average me for 28 days.

x x x


----------



## Sparklypants

Alikk said:


> *Sparklypants* that is great!!!! Congratulation!!!!! I am very pleased for you!!!!

Thanks love! Just goes to sow the monitor does work! x


----------



## Sparklypants

KittyKatBabe said:


> Congratulations Sparkly Pants, thats fab news. x x x
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust:

Thanks hun :) Just over the moon, although it still feels very surreal x x


----------



## shazmos

Sparklypants - did you have any symptoms???
xx


----------



## Quaver

Congratulations Sparklypants!:wohoo:


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> Forgot to say - it looks like we may be cycle buddies rducky, well on the days so far, my cycle is between 26 - 30 days, but all my chart usually average me for 28 days.
> 
> x x x

Yes, it looks like we're matching up so far! I stopped the BCP in November 2009. Since then my cycles have gone from 27-37 days. My last cycle was the longest one at 37, and the one before that was the shortest at 27. That's the reason I decided to get the CBFM...I really had no idea when I was ovulating, and I was POAS constantly during that last long cycle and spending a lot of money on HPTs. I got a pretty good deal on the CBFM and I figured I would have ended up spending the money on OPKs and HPTs anways, so why not get the monitor, YKWIM? I was tracking CM, but I found that pretty difficult to judge. I can't really temp because I work night shifts and sleep all day, but on my days off I get up in the mornings. From what I've read, I wouldn't have been able to temp very accurately because of doing it at different times every day.
I'm a nurse, so I work with mostly women. We've had 5 girls get pregnant in my department in the last 3-4 months...I was starting to feel kinda low with all the BFP announcements. Now I feel excited to see how it goes with the CBFM, especially with all of the positive feedback on this thread! I'm trying to read through it from the beginning and so far I've reached about page 450. It's a lot of reading but so many people have had great experiences that it's very encouraging!


----------



## Quaver

Welcome rducky!
Are you going to take your CBFM on your honeymoon?:flower:


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations SparklyPants!! That is awesome!!


----------



## Sparklypants

shazmos said:


> Sparklypants - did you have any symptoms???
> xx

Yes hun lots! I have written a perving thread in 2ww lol 

Hope you are well? x x


----------



## rducky

Quaver said:


> Welcome rducky!
> Are you going to take your CBFM on your honeymoon?:flower:


Yes, I'll be taking it with me, if i haven't had highs and peaks yet! There is a 5 hour time difference from Canada to Tunisia...so if I set my window at 4pm in Canada, that means my window will start at 9 pm in Tunisia? I guess I will be PIAC and saving it until my window opens up! I'll have to hide the cup from the hotel housekeeping staff!

I'll be crossing my fingers to get the peaks before we leave!


----------



## rducky

It CD9 for me, and still low today.


----------



## mum2millsxx

heyaa iv just started using the CBFM im on CD5 so waiting to start peeing on sticks :) did anyone have peaks in the first month as Iv heard a few people dont as it gets to know you?


----------



## Sparklypants

Hi hun, good luck with it! Some people don't get Peaks, some do... I did and also got my bfp first month using it!

I started testing on cd06 and then stopped as soon as I got my first peak, apparently CB say you don't need to waste sticks after that.

x


----------



## mum2millsxx

i hope i get a peak in first month.. congrats on ur bfp! i hope i get pregnant that soon :) i doubt it tho as i only had my mirena moved last month and it can take a few cycles to get bk to normal so iv heard x


----------



## Sparklypants

Oh does it? I have never had a coil so don't know much about them.

Thanks hun, I am still in shock though! Will keep my fingers crossed for you :) x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Morning girls - well I got my first high on Day 10. I am impressed so far and will be even more if I get a peak in the next couple of days!

Best go need to get ready for a christening x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i join u ladies xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

when will it tell u to start testing? x


----------



## Sparklypants

babyhopes2010 said:


> when will it tell u to start testing? x

It tells you to start testing on cd06 hun, but if you know you ovulate very late in your cycle I would start testing later. CB have said that also once you get your first Peak there's no need to keep on using sticks as you will just be wasting them.

It really does work though, I fell on the first month with mine! xx


----------



## addie25

Hi! I have 45 day cycles. Day 24 (yesterday) it showed 2 bars :thumbup: Now today, day 25 I turn it on and it shows 1 bar :shrug: What is going on. Why wud it do that. I thought it goes from 2 bars for a few days to 3 bars. Why is it going back to one bar!


----------



## Sparklypants

Did it ask you to poas both today and yesterday? 

Maybe it detected a small rise in oestrogen which has gone back down slightly today? I ovulated very late in my cycle due to stressing myself out over the monitor, first month using it and all and I actually only got a Peak after 6 Highs on CD20 or a 28 day cycle!

x


----------



## addie25

It asked me to take a test yesterday and today. Why would it go back down today. I was not stressed I was so happy be4 I took it hoping it may say 3 bars. My usual day revolves around stress but because of my job. I don't have time to stress about having a baby while at work. I just hope tomorrow it shows 2 or 3 bars if not and it stays on one till my period Im asking for clomid. :cry: I dont want to tell my husband it went back down he was so excited. He did say last week tho that if it stayed on one he supports my decision of going on clomid so if it stays on one and I get my period then I will tell him but regardless of the monitor we will try every other day. Im just so sad about it.


----------



## Sparklypants

The thing is hun I didn't think I was stressed either, I was excited and looking forward to getting my Highs and Peak, but I honestly think that the slightest little thing can have an effect on your body.

I would keep up with the monitor this month and see what happens, try and keep positive and like you say if you still need to, visit your GP.

Hope this thread helps...

https://www.medhelp.org/posts/Ferti...on-CB-Fertility-Monitor--No-Peak/show/1044249

It might also be a good thing to remember that if it's your first couple of cycles it's still getting to know you.

Chin up chick x x


----------



## addie25

I know its starting to know me and it may mess up a bit that is very true. It just really made me upset bc I have a long cycle to begin with and was worried I don't ovulate as often and so it will be harder for me. Hopefully tomorrow it will show 2 bars and even if it doesn't we will keep trying every other day and hope to get pregnant this month. :baby:


----------



## Sparklypants

That's the spirit! :hugs:

Like I said with me I didn't hit Peak till cd20, I was getting really disheartened as all I kept getting were Highs. But it did happen eventually, and first month got my bfp, so it does get things right lol

x


----------



## addie25

CONGRATS!!! I would not mind if mine kept saying high but it went back to low so that scared me. Ill just have to wait and see what it says tomorrow. My issue tho is bc my long cycle it will eventually stop telling me to test even if it didn't show 3 bars so we shall see. I hear it only lets u take 20 tests each cycle and ive taken 19 so far so tomorrow may be the last day it lets me test???


----------



## Sparklypants

Thank you :)

I really don't know anything about that hun... it might be worth you giving the CB helpline a call? I know other ladies have done, and they have been very helpful x


----------



## addie25

Thanks I will call tomorrow I don't think they are open weekends. Thanks for the help :thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

addie25 said:


> so tomorrow may be the last day it lets me test???

I'd reset the machine and set to CD5 and try again. But that's just me:winkwink:
But if it showed High and then low, then you probably have already ov'd. 
It won't go back up to High again.
Do you check the lines on the stick?


----------



## Sparklypants

Quaver said:


> addie25 said:
> 
> 
> so tomorrow may be the last day it lets me test???
> 
> I'd reset the machine and set to CD5 and try again. But that's just me:winkwink:
> But if it showed High and then low, then you probably have already ov'd.
> It won't go back up to High again.Click to expand...

That's a good idea !


----------



## ooSweetPea

Addie - If today was CD 25 and the monitor went back down to low, that means that you used 20 sticks. (CD 6 - CD 25 is 20 days) The reason it went back to low was because it was the last stick that it will ask for this cycle. The only way that the monitor will show anything other than a low on the 20th stick is if it is a peak reading... otherwise even if it would be normally a high reading, it will still say low. Other than CD 20, the monitor will NEVER go down a level, it will only go up. It does not work backwards.

Next cycle it will have you start testing on CD 9 instead of CD 6 since you have longer cycles. You could always use OPK's for the rest of this cycle so that you know around when you would be ovulating! Remember, neither the monitor nor OPK's can tell you if you have ov'ed for sure though, only temping can do that.


----------



## Alikk

addie25 said:


> I know its starting to know me and it may mess up a bit that is very true. It just really made me upset bc I have a long cycle to begin with and was worried I don't ovulate as often and so it will be harder for me. Hopefully tomorrow it will show 2 bars and even if it doesn't we will keep trying every other day and hope to get pregnant this month. :baby:

Hi
I am using it for the first month and have high on CD12, peak on CD13 and CD14. Usually cycle is 28-29 days. So my monitor must be "extra" clever, as it knows me already :) Hopefully i will be able to post positive news in 10days!!! 
Fingers cross and :dust: everyone!!


----------



## StillWaiting

I need advice. I have a 28/29 day cycle. On CBFM I typically go to high at CD 11 and 12, Peak at 13 and 14, then high again for a day after peak. Well, I'm on CD 18 and I have been showing high since CD 11. I got hit with a Sinus Infection and Ear Infection and started antibiotics on CD 16. Should I expect no ovulation this month? Bummed, but still hopeful that maybe the monitor missed the O. We BD from CD10 through CD15. Of course being sick, I was unable to BD after CD15. I was really hoping for a nice Birthday gift this year (Oct 1). I don't temp. Not even sure where to start there. If AF shows, I'm adding OPKs to my list of "must haves". Did Pre-seed this month along with Monitoring. Been using the monitor since Jan 2010. Came up with a Chem pregnancy in early March 2010. Thanks for keeping this thread going!!


----------



## ooSweetPea

StillWaiting - O just might be a little late for you this cycle since you got sick and were put on antibiotics! I would just BD every other day or so until either BFP or AF shows, just to cover yourself :D


----------



## addie25

Hi! Ok so do you think it stopped because I took 19 tests. And if that is the case that high reading was correct and now it just wont show anything till my next cycle and I shud assume I am going to ovulate soon because of that one high reading?????? OR shud I assume I ovulated? I was getting a lotttt of craping this morning???? This is soooo complicated. I wish I cud just be the virgin mary LOL just have a baby put into me without trying!


----------



## addie25

Oh also to answer the other question yes I did check the stick it had 2 lines on it but so did the others.... What do the lines mean??? Once I was so tired bc I get up to go to work at 5:30 and I saw 2 lines and I thought I took a preg test and got so excited till I remember it was not a preg test it was for the monitor!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRRR


----------



## ooSweetPea

A few pages back I posted about what the lines meant. I would keep BDing every other day or so until either you get a BFP or AF shows for this cycle... that way you know you didn't miss anything. When you get highs that usually means that you'll be getting a peak within a week, give or take a few days, so I would def keep BDing as it sounds you are still in with a chance bc of the cramping, could be ovulation cramping.

The high reading was probably correct, and like I said after CD 25 it won't ask for anymore sticks, so def keep BDing just to cover yourself.


----------



## Sparklypants

Like an opk and a hpt you have two lines... on your low fertility days there will just be the one line, but as you approach your peak fertile period a second line will appear, gradually getting darker until it's as dark as or darker than the original line. This is your LH hormone increasing prior to ovulation.

I used opks as well as the monitor and on my peak days I had two lines the same on the opk and also the monitor sticks.

x


----------



## ooSweetPea

Sparklypants said:


> Like an opk and a hpt you have a test line and a control line... on your low fertility days there will just be the control line, but as you approach your peak fertile period a second line will appear, gradually getting darker until it's as dark as or darker than the control line.
> 
> I used opks as well as the monitor and on my peak days I had two lines the same on the opk and also the monitor sticks.
> 
> x

NOOOO! LOL! 

There ISN'T a control line on the CBFM sticks. One like is LH, one line is estrogen. Read back a few posts of mine where I explained it a little better. :flow:


----------



## Sparklypants

Oopsy... that's what I meant, an oestrogen line! The other is the LH line... 

Pregnancy has clearly addled my brain already lol x


----------



## addie25

Hi! Thank you so much I feel so much more relaxed. Ok so we did it yesterday and so we will skip today and try tomorrow. Or do you think bc the massive cramping we should do it today also. I was told you should do it every other bc u weaken the sperm by doing it every day. 

Now I get why my doctor told me to go to yoga or meditate my type A personality is driving me crazyyyy. I will try meditating today but last time I tried I just started laughing (BC my husband walked in and said what is goin on in here LOL) and could not continue after we were laughing for so long!)


----------



## Sparklypants

addie25 said:


> Hi! Thank you so much I feel so much more relaxed. Ok so we did it yesterday and so we will skip today and try tomorrow. Or do you think bc the massive cramping we should do it today also. I was told you should do it every other bc u weaken the sperm by doing it every day.
> 
> Now I get why my doctor told me to go to yoga or meditate my type A personality is driving me crazyyyy. I will try meditating today but last time I tried I just started laughing (BC my husband walked in and said what is goin on in here LOL) and could not continue after we were laughing for so long!)


Don't forget laughter is also great for stress levels too :D x


----------



## addie25

My husband I laugh all the time we are very sarcastic and just entertain each other so that is good. Its just very hard not to worry and to be anxious about it especially when friends get pregnant left and rt (friends who are not trying and are not in relationships just get knocked up)


----------



## addie25

Im just glad that I am not out this month that I still have the option to get pregnant so we will just keep trying and hope this is the month.


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Addie, If you know you have a normal 45 day cycle, you can probably assume you ovulate somewhere around day 31 (give or take). The monitor will never take sticks past day 29 because it takes only 20 sticks per cycle and the latest it will start asking for a stick is day 9. The instructions even say that the monitor doesn't work properly if you have a really long cycle. Some women get around this by waiting to reset the "m" button until day 10 or so. That way, when you are on day 10 of your cycle, it will think you are on day 1, and it will ask for sticks from days 9-29, which would be your real days 19-39. Does that make sense? Hopefully that can help you catch your ovulation!


----------



## addie25

Hi yes that does help! I am between 40-45 days so I think this month will be a 40 day. I checked my CM and it is very watery and this morning I had cramping so I THINK I OVULATED!!!! We will try tonight and cross our fingers!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Good Luck, fx for your- we will be tying tonight as well!


----------



## addie25

GOOD LUCK TO YOU 2! My husband just painted our entire kitchen and is tired and said well my guys are still alive from yesterday so we don't need to try today. Guys are stupid. I ovulated today so yes we need to try today. Im letting him rest for a couple hours then Im not taking his I am tired response! ughhh


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Ugghh, men! I love how they think their sperm is so great that they don't need to bd when we say so- I'll be giving dh the orders tonight and I'm not taking no for an answer!


----------



## addie25

He is napping now, then he is going to be hungry then he will need time to relax after he eats. JUST GIVE ME YOUR SPERM!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## rducky

CD 11...still low on the monitor...I feel impatient. Last cycle was 37 days so it's probably to be expected.


----------



## addie25

I know how you feel I was cd 24 when I got a high reading and then my monitor stopped bc I took 20 tests I was like NOOOO. I checked cm and im pretty sure I O today so just have to wait and see. We will still try every other day till cd 32 just to cover our basis. CM was watery so I hope that means O!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well, I have peed today and got my peak at day 11 (I do have short cycles in comparison to you ladies approx 26 - 29 days), but I am gutted as I didn't expect it so early and me and OH haven't been at it - so to speak. We managed it Saturday evening and then yesterday he pulled out but my intention was to get him last night again but we went a party and fell asleep as soon as we arrived home :sad2: 

Not sure if its too late but I will pounce as soon as he gets in from work and I will also make sure I get him tomoz - hoping I can wake him up for it! 

But failing that at least I know for the next cycle.

Good luck ladies and Happy Bonking everyone x x x
:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I bought one last year, but I returned it as i wasn't overly impressed. But i think everyone is different and has their own methods to prove it. Its worth trying to see what suits you and as you say not very costly.


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> Well, I have peed today and got my peak at day 11 (I do have short cycles in comparison to you ladies approx 26 - 29 days), but I am gutted as I didn't expect it so early and me and OH haven't been at it - so to speak. We managed it Saturday evening and then yesterday he pulled out but my intention was to get him last night again but we went a party and fell asleep as soon as we arrived home :sad2:
> 
> Not sure if its too late but I will pounce as soon as he gets in from work and I will also make sure I get him tomoz - hoping I can wake him up for it!
> 
> But failing that at least I know for the next cycle.
> 
> Good luck ladies and Happy Bonking everyone x x x
> :happydance::happydance:

Good luck, KittyKatBabe, I hope you catch the egg! I am still showing low as of yesterday, so I guess our cycles don't quite match up! I'm hoping for a high soon...


----------



## Megg33k

KittyKatBabe said:


> Well, I have peed today and got my peak at day 11 (I do have short cycles in comparison to you ladies approx 26 - 29 days), but I am gutted as I didn't expect it so early and me and OH haven't been at it - so to speak. We managed it Saturday evening and then yesterday he pulled out but my intention was to get him last night again but we went a party and fell asleep as soon as we arrived home :sad2:
> 
> Not sure if its too late but I will pounce as soon as he gets in from work and I will also make sure I get him tomoz - hoping I can wake him up for it!
> 
> But failing that at least I know for the next cycle.
> 
> Good luck ladies and Happy Bonking everyone x x x
> :happydance::happydance:

It is NOT too late on your Peak day! That's the point of the Peaks! LOL If it was already too late, then the machine would be useless! Just get him tonight! :hugs:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Megg33k said:


> It is NOT too late on your Peak day! That's the point of the Peaks! LOL If it was already too late, then the machine would be useless! Just get him tonight! :hugs:

Thanks Megg, I meant more in way that we haven't really done a lot of :sex: this month, so I am limiting my chances if that makes sense. The Peak caught me unawares, but I reckon next month if my cycle stays the same that I will get a high sooner as I would only have had 1 high if that makes sense.

Going to pick him up in a min, HE is so giving it me when he gets in lol :blush:

How you doing anyhoo, keep passing you on other threads x x :flower:


----------



## Megg33k

KittyKatBabe said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> It is NOT too late on your Peak day! That's the point of the Peaks! LOL If it was already too late, then the machine would be useless! Just get him tonight! :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Megg, I meant more in way that we haven't really done a lot of :sex: this month, so I am limiting my chances if that makes sense. The Peak caught me unawares, but I reckon next month if my cycle stays the same that I will get a high sooner as I would only have had 1 high if that makes sense.
> 
> Going to pick him up in a min, HE is so giving it me when he gets in lol :blush:
> 
> How you doing anyhoo, keep passing you on other threads x x :flower:Click to expand...

Understand perfectly! Still... only takes 1! :)

We do pass each other a lot here and there! I'm okay! Down to the 1ww!!! :yipee: I finally got a BFN after my trigger shot, so now I'm just hoping the tests start to take on a 2nd line again!


----------



## lipglossy

got my :bfp:the first month of using the CBFM, I actually heard about it on this site & thought id giv it a try, i had been ntnp for almost 4 years to no avail, so last month i thought id get seriously trying cos i was startin to get worried! & what do u know :bfp: first month! i highly recommend it! best best £60 i ever spent!!

Good luck:dust:


----------



## natalies1982

well im out this month

AF was due today, i thought wed as that is 14dpo but it arrived this afternoon so now on cd1 again :(

not sure where we went wrong im thinking maybe it was the night b4 i got my peak we didnt dtd oh well heres for a june baby now

good luck girls


----------



## natalies1982

also i have a question

my monitor has not started flashing m yet to let me know AF is due soon, is that normal. it was due today but like i said in pp im sure it would of been at least wednesday


----------



## Kerrie-x

Usually after my Peak, the monitor just automatically goes onto peak the 2nd day, but this month, its asked for a stick the day after my peak? Anyway i POAS and got peak again but why has the monitor asked this month??


----------



## Leilani

Kerrie-x said:


> Usually after my Peak, the monitor just automatically goes onto peak the 2nd day, but this month, its asked for a stick the day after my peak? Anyway i POAS and got peak again but why has the monitor asked this month??

That is totally normal, you obviously hadn't used 10 sticks before your peak - the machine always asks for 10 or 20 sticks. Matbe you never noticed before?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I just want ask then, I got my first peak today only on 5 sticks, would you recommend I use all 10 this month?

My first month with the CBFM you see x


----------



## Kerrie-x

Leilani said:


> Kerrie-x said:
> 
> 
> Usually after my Peak, the monitor just automatically goes onto peak the 2nd day, but this month, its asked for a stick the day after my peak? Anyway i POAS and got peak again but why has the monitor asked this month??
> 
> That is totally normal, you obviously hadn't used 10 sticks before your peak - the machine always asks for 10 or 20 sticks. Matbe you never noticed before?Click to expand...

It started asking for sticks on CD9, i'm now on CD21...

I usually get peak on 15/16 but this month it was on 20 so maybe that is why?


----------



## MrsBarrowman

Ive just started using my CBFM, i tested today and i have a high fertility, this is on CD9.


----------



## MrsHowley81

When I first started using the monitor I was only getting 1 or 2 days of highs before I peaked, the last couple of months this has increased dramatically to 5 and 6 days of highs. 
Has anyone experienced this?
I'm hoping this is a good sign as my hormones and fertility may be improving?? :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have a feeling that im out ladies i think the :witch: is on her way, AF is due in two days


----------



## DanielleTTC

Hey all this is my first time using Cbfm, is there anything i should be looking out for?


----------



## Pica-pica

Hi girls, I am now on cd25, and my 12th day of being high. Any chance that I have ovulated and my monitor hasn't picked it up? What do you all think? :nope:

I don't know what is going on with my body this month! :dohh:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My CM has a browny pink tint to it now so im deffintly out :/


----------



## Pica-pica

xMissxZoiex said:


> My CM has a browny pink tint to it now so im deffintly out :/

The :witch: sucks doesn't she?!! I reckon this month has been a big waste of time for me too, so I'm just waiting for her to show her ugly face and then I can start again xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

After that being said my CM has no tint now .. no brown ... no pink .... no nothing ... But i have no doubt that im going to get AF this cycle but i wish it would hurry up and come so i can get on and make a baby lol!


----------



## kezza78

Have you tested at all @zoie? Sorry a bit behind as haven't been on for a few days


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Nope, Not tested at all! Not even on an IC.

I have two FRERs though lol!, Ive had really good will power this month! x


----------



## kezza78

I try to hold out till the day before af is due! Why don't you just test?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wasnt sure when i ovulated so im not sure how many DPO im am


----------



## Emma051980

it's my 3rd month ttc....poas this morning, it's cd6 and the line on it came up really dark, like proper proper dark, never been that dark before!!!! it only read as a low which was a bit crap cuz on cd6 last month i went straight to high!!


----------



## Leilani

Emma051980 said:


> it's my 3rd month ttc....poas this morning, it's cd6 and the line on it came up really dark, like proper proper dark, never been that dark before!!!! it only read as a low which was a bit crap cuz on cd6 last month i went straight to high!!

That is the estrogen line, and the darker it is the lower the level, which is to be expected on CD6. Don't panic.


----------



## Emma051980

Leilani said:


> Emma051980 said:
> 
> 
> it's my 3rd month ttc....poas this morning, it's cd6 and the line on it came up really dark, like proper proper dark, never been that dark before!!!! it only read as a low which was a bit crap cuz on cd6 last month i went straight to high!!
> 
> That is the estrogen line, and the darker it is the lower the level, which is to be expected on CD6. Don't panic.Click to expand...

right so when that starts to lighten up and the other line starts to appear then i'm on the right track for the peak? 
i sat on the loo just staring at it :haha:
3 months of using the sticks and never seen it so dark, maybe i just never noticed before :haha:


----------



## Leilani

Emma051980 said:


> right so when that starts to lighten up and the other line starts to appear then i'm on the right track for the peak?
> i sat on the loo just staring at it :haha:
> 3 months of using the sticks and never seen it so dark, maybe i just never noticed before :haha:

That's right. If it's darker than before it's possible you'll peak a day or so later this month, which again is nothing to worry about!


----------



## addie25

Hi. I was using CBFM and since my cycle is long it said high on day 24 but then that was the last day I cud test bc monitor would not allow more than 20 tests. The 25th day of my cycle I had cramping and clear CM. 2 days later (Today) I feel pinching and my CM is still watery like. I went and got a 1st response ovulation kit and it says I am not ovulating. So do u think that means that I did ovulate the day I thought I did. And if so whats the pinching?


----------



## mum2millsxx

i got my first high today on day 9 :happydance: i got really excited as this is my first cycle using it.. when do u think i will get a peak? i know some people dont on their 1st cycle i was just wondering how soon after they got a high other people got peaks.. thankss x


----------



## misspink

Hi all. This is my first month using cbfm and I got a peak today on day 16!(which is actually quite late for me). Been having highs since day 8 so was resigning myself to the fact I'd not get a peak this time. One question I have is that I've now used 10 sticks, and I know the monitor will give me 2 peaks, then a high so I'm guessing there's no real point in using more sticks. Do I just turn the monitor on every morning and ignore the request for sticks?


----------



## Emma051980

misspink said:


> Hi all. This is my first month using cbfm and I got a peak today on day 16!(which is actually quite late for me). Been having highs since day 8 so was resigning myself to the fact I'd not get a peak this time. One question I have is that I've now used 10 sticks, and I know the monitor will give me 2 peaks, then a high so I'm guessing there's no real point in using more sticks. Do I just turn the monitor on every morning and ignore the request for sticks?


After your 2 peaks, you'll get 1 high then the monitor won't ask you for more tests until your next cycle begins


----------



## Emma051980

mum2millsxx said:


> i got my first high today on day 9 :happydance: i got really excited as this is my first cycle using it.. when do u think i will get a peak? i know some people dont on their 1st cycle i was just wondering how soon after they got a high other people got peaks.. thankss x

You probably won't get a peak on your first month, i didn't anyway. This is my 3rd month using CMFM. On my 2nd month, i got highs from CD6-CD12 then peak on CD13 & CD14


----------



## mum2millsxx

ok thanks emma.. ill just have to do plenty of :sex: to make sure incase i dont get a peak x


----------



## natalies1982

i got a peak on my 1st cycle using it but it didnt come til cd17 and cd18 so i had to do 20 sticks in total im hoping i wont need to use 20 again im on cd2


----------



## Tulip

The monitor should know your cycle better this time round and won't ask you to POAS until later :)


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, its my first cycle and I got my peak on Day 11 - I haven't poas today as was told no point wasting sticks, so not sure if I need switch it on or not. I may just go and do one more stick next loo break.

:flower:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still No AF for me but the test was neg this morning x


----------



## Lou_Lou_B

Hi ladies. So I'm now on day15 and its my 2nd peak day so can I assume that I can stop using the sticks 2morrow or do I need 2 carry on?


----------



## StillWaiting

Lou_Lou_B said:


> Hi ladies. So I'm now on day15 and its my 2nd peak day so can I assume that I can stop using the sticks 2morrow or do I need 2 carry on?

You don't need to carry on. The monitor always shows a second peak and then one high, then after that it will not ask for another stick. It's kind of a waste of sticks.


----------



## Lou_Lou_B

Thank you. Sorry I know people have probably askedquestions like that all the time. So does that mean that me and my OH should of tried yday, today and tomorrow? Or is that 2 much? We did yday and 2day already


----------



## Sparklypants

I am using a donor, and he told me that he has never ever had any success with pregnancies after the second Peak day.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i just thort u could put this at the start of it.....:)

https://img155.imageshack.us/img155/8139/cooltext470477273.gif

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## misspink

Well I'm really confused now, even though it']s given me peak, looking at the stick one line is dark one is faint, and they haven't changed since cd6. If I hold the stick in my right hand the line closet to the pee end is really faint, the one on the left is quite dark. Anyone got any ideas?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I stoped looking at the test stick lol, They dont mean the same as OPKs I just listen to the monitor now!

I still have no AF :)


----------



## Sparklypants

xMissxZoiex said:


> I stoped looking at the test stick lol, They dont mean the same as OPKs I just listen to the monitor now!
> 
> I still have no AF :)

Ooooh :) what cd are you on now hun, how long are your cycles usually? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD32 & Usially have 32 Day cycles, i had some pinky brown tints in my CM so thought i was out but that was on monday, and nothing now. Im hoping Implantation?


----------



## rducky

Hello all!

Hope everyone is doing well.

I am on CD14 and my CBFM is still showing low...I'm trying not to feel discouraged as it is my first month using it and my cycles can be longish. Last cycle was 37 days. Trying to keep up the PMA!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi rducky, don't lose hope I think its right for you keep the PMA, I reckon with your cycle length its more likely that you would start getting your highs around Day 20 onwards, but I am not sure if the CBFM asks for more than 10 sticks, one of the more experienced girls will probably help. But I would guess your first cycle would then from your next cycle it would ask you to POAS a lot later and closer to when you should expect get your highs like from Day 16 onwards or something.

Also sorry if the info is wrong, its just what I would expect if that makes sense.

x x :hugs:


----------



## natalies1982

morning all
cd3/4 depends on me or the monitor lol

im jst wondering about dtd? last month we done it every other day sometimes day next to each other on my high but the night b4 i got my peak we didnt dtd but then dtd on both peak days and again on the high day after

wondered if we did it to much on the high days as i know to much can not be good lol

what do u all do


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I have thought about this, everyone is different I think. I am just doing it as we both fancy it but trying at least once a day on my peak. We are normally quite an active couple anyway, so I don't want to change what is natural for us, although this month due to a couple of things we didn't do it a lot in the build up, I did it the day prior to my high (only had 1 high this cycle) then did it on my first peak day once - but then did it twice on the 2nd peak day. 

I am trying to relax now and forget about it, it may not work out as my month, but I reckon the CBFM can only help to identify our key times of most likely chances. However I am staying positive and knowing that I could get my :bfp: very soon 

:dust: :dust: :dust: and good luck to us all x x x


----------



## Sparklypants

KittyKatBabe said:


> I have thought about this, everyone is different I think. I am just doing it as we both fancy it but trying at least once a day on my peak. We are normally quite an active couple anyway, so I don't want to change what is natural for us, although this month due to a couple of things we didn't do it a lot in the build up, I did it the day prior to my high (only had 1 high this cycle) then did it on my first peak day once - but then did it twice on the 2nd peak day.
> 
> I am trying to relax now and forget about it, it may not work out as my month, but I reckon the CBFM can only help to identify our key times of most likely chances. However I am staying positive and knowing that I could get my :bfp: very soon
> 
> :dust: :dust: :dust: and good luck to us all x x x

If you are doing the deed on both Peak days and a couple of days before that there's not a lot more you can do hun.... I am using a donor and I inseminated two days before my first Peak and on the night of my first Peak :)

Good luck!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks SP, been meaning to reply to your PM which I wish to thank you for. :hug:

Well it sounds promising so I am just hopeful that it can happen this month, its a good enough chance I think. I have to wait until 8th Oct - well I want to wait until AF is officially late before I do any tests. I only have digi's and only want to use when I know there would be a certain reading if :bfp:.

:dust:


----------



## Sparklypants

KittyKatBabe said:


> Thanks SP, been meaning to reply to your PM which I wish to thank you for. :hug:
> 
> Well it sounds promising so I am just hopeful that it can happen this month, its a good enough chance I think. I have to wait until 8th Oct - well I want to wait until AF is officially late before I do any tests. I only have digi's and only want to use when I know there would be a certain reading if :bfp:.
> 
> :dust:

You have mush more willpower than me then lol... I got my bfp at 10dpo lol x


----------



## Vesta

rducky said:


> Hello all!
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.
> 
> I am on CD14 and my CBFM is still showing low...I'm trying not to feel discouraged as it is my first month using it and my cycles can be longish. Last cycle was 37 days. Trying to keep up the PMA!

Hi! I have long cycles too. I didn't get my first high until CD 16. And my last cycle before that was 37 days too. Try not to worrry about it. I realise this is easier said then done!

Just started my second cycle using the CB monitor. Really hopping this is the one!


----------



## babyhopes2010

my af started on monday so im on cd4. could i set monitor for cd1 tommorow as my cycles can be very long so itll ask me to start testing on cd 11 but cbfm will think its cd6-7?
its my 1st month on cbfm x


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi rducky, don't lose hope I think its right for you keep the PMA, I reckon with your cycle length its more likely that you would start getting your highs around Day 20 onwards, but I am not sure if the CBFM asks for more than 10 sticks, one of the more experienced girls will probably help. But I would guess your first cycle would then from your next cycle it would ask you to POAS a lot later and closer to when you should expect get your highs like from Day 16 onwards or something.
> 
> Also sorry if the info is wrong, its just what I would expect if that makes sense.
> 
> x x :hugs:

I think it's either 10 or 20 sticks. I'm definitely headed for 20 sticks and my monitor will be coming to Tunisia with us for our honeymoon!

KittyKatBabe, I really hope that this is your month! It seems that you covered all your bases!


----------



## rducky

babyhopes2010 said:


> my af started on monday so im on cd4. could i set monitor for cd1 tommorow as my cycles can be very long so itll ask me to start testing on cd 11 but cbfm will think its cd6-7?
> its my 1st month on cbfm x

I'm definitely not an expert, but I seem to remember reading somewhere that others have tried that.


----------



## klcuk3

Well it seems that my cbfm has been a godsend again.....got my bfp today at 10dpo....this is the second cycle using it after my miscarriage......fingers crossed it sticks this time xx


----------



## Megg33k

Congrats, klcuk3! :hugs:


----------



## klcuk3

Thanks Megg.....not getting excited yet will wait a couple more weeks first xx Fingers crossed for you hun xx


----------



## Megg33k

Thanks, honey! :hugs: Will keep everything crossed for you as well! Lots of sticky dust to you!


----------



## HayleyJJ

i have one for sale if anyone wants it pm me xxx there great


----------



## rducky

Congratulations, klcuk3!


----------



## Joyful09

babyhopes2010 said:


> my af started on monday so im on cd4. could i set monitor for cd1 tommorow as my cycles can be very long so itll ask me to start testing on cd 11 but cbfm will think its cd6-7?
> its my 1st month on cbfm x

I have been using mine for 6 or 7 months and I have a regular 28 day cycle but I don't always start testing when it tells me to save on those expensive sticks so you could just set it to the right day & test later than it asks. It will still pick up your high & peak days as long as you don't ovulate earlier than you start testing. I have only got one high I go from low to peak maybe due to my age. I just started bbt this cycle and my temps were right on with the monitor.


----------



## mum2millsxx

Yay i got my first peak 2dy on CD12 :happydance:


----------



## Quaver

mum2millsxx said:


> Yay i got my first peak 2dy on CD12 :happydance:

Hooray!!! I remember my first peak:yipee:
:sex: marathon weekend!:happydance:


----------



## mum2millsxx

\\:D/ I never thought Id b so excited over ovulation haha x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay for Ovulation lol!

Im on CD2 now :( Not very pleased about it but hay hoo.
Im taking Soy Isoflavones this cycle! Fingers crossed that works! x


----------



## mum2millsxx

Whats that? Sorry im new to it all iv not got a clue lol x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I dont really know the correct way to explain it lol but it helps you Ovulate Stronger & Sooner, You only take it for 5 days im taking CD 2-7 & Im hoping that i O around CD15 i would love a shorter cycle lol x


----------



## babyhopes2010

first day using clearblue results low.but they will be for ages.....takes ages 4 me to ovulate :(
Its annoying i cant over analyse the lines lol


----------



## mum2millsxx

ohh right il google it :wacko: how long r ur cycles then? and hv u been ttc long x


----------



## mum2millsxx

i only had one line up until the day before i got a peak.. then i got the 2 x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

There 32 days at the moment i would love to have 28 day cycles again!

We've been trying for 2 and half years now.... Seems like 20 years lol


----------



## mum2millsxx

xMissxZoiex said:


> There 32 days at the moment i would love to have 28 day cycles again!
> 
> We've been trying for 2 and half years now.... Seems like 20 years lol

Yh i bet.. iv got a little girl but she was a happy accident lol im new to trying.. its really stressful and iv been only trying a month x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My DF has a low sperm mobility and hes been on alsorts of tablets to try and help it we've tried almost everything. Were only giving ourselfs untill Decemeber and then were going to move on.... Maybe Foster parents or adoption.


----------



## mum2millsxx

ooh right.. i really hope u get pregnant before then uv just got to stay positive.. i cant imagine how hard it must b trying for that long.. it does only take one tho x


----------



## natalies1982

afternoon all
cd5/6 waiting for AF to finish now. im expecting it to start asking for sticks around cd10 so will see.


----------



## Sparklypants

xMissxZoiex said:


> My DF has a low sperm mobility and hes been on alsorts of tablets to try and help it we've tried almost everything. Were only giving ourselfs untill Decemeber and then were going to move on.... Maybe Foster parents or adoption.

Hun have you thought about sperm donation? That way you can both enjoy a pregnancy and birth? x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Sparklypants said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> My DF has a low sperm mobility and hes been on alsorts of tablets to try and help it we've tried almost everything. Were only giving ourselfs untill Decemeber and then were going to move on.... Maybe Foster parents or adoption.
> 
> Hun have you thought about sperm donation? That way you can both enjoy a pregnancy and birth? xClick to expand...

Yeh we have, I dont have the slightest idea were to start with it... & I would want someone with the same features of my DF has i think im too picky :haha: and i dont really have the spare cash to pay for a clinic (I have no idea how much they cost)

Were did you find your dona?


----------



## Sparklypants

I'll PM you hun.. x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thankies :) xxxxx


----------



## rducky

babyhopes2010 said:


> first day using clearblue results low.but they will be for ages.....takes ages 4 me to ovulate :(
> Its annoying i cant over analyse the lines lol

It's hard to wait. I've finally gotten my first high on CD17, still waiting for a peak. My last cycle was 37 days.

I spent a lot of time looking at the lines too! Just try to stay positive! :flower:


----------



## Ginger22

Ladies,

I am new to this forum. Started using monitor this cycle. I am on my day 11 and monitor shows low. Went to the gynecologist 2 days ago and he told me that perhaps I am not ovulating at all since usually ovulation is on day 14.

I am very upset and stressed right now. I thought that it would be 4-5 days high and then 1-2 days pick. Am I out of line here?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Ginger22, Welcome! :)

How long are your cycles?, I dont ovulate untill CD19, Everyone is different!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Ginger22 said:


> Ladies,
> 
> I am new to this forum. Started using monitor this cycle. I am on my day 11 and monitor shows low. Went to the gynecologist 2 days ago and he told me that perhaps I am not ovulating at all since usually ovulation is on day 14.
> 
> I am very upset and stressed right now. I thought that it would be 4-5 days high and then 1-2 days pick. Am I out of line here?

He was wrong to say cd14 thats a rough guide if u have cycles 28days and regular......

my cycles go from 28-45 days :wacko:
I can ovulate cd11-cd30xx


----------



## Ginger22

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Ginger22, Welcome! :)
> 
> How long are your cycles?, I dont ovulate untill CD19, Everyone is different!

Thank you for the fast response! My cycle is 25 days.


----------



## babyhopes2010

thats v short cycle so id say cd 8-15 to cover all bases xx


----------



## Ginger22

babyhopes2010 said:


> He was wrong to say cd14 thats a rough guide if u have cycles 28days and regular......
> 
> my cycles go from 28-45 days :wacko:
> I can ovulate cd11-cd30xx

My cycle is pretty regular( at least for now :wacko:) 25-26 days.

My dilemma is that hubby is going on a business trip in 4 days ( I am day 11 of the cycle) and we are talking about couple of month business trip.

I am a mess now (sorry). We have been trying for 4 month now. My Bday coming up and I was really hoping on a nice present.


----------



## Ginger22

babyhopes2010 said:


> thats v short cycle so id say cd 8-15 to cover all bases xx

I was under the same impression but according to the monitor my hormones are peacefully snoring and not planning to go to High or Peak.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I would get all the BDing in you can before he goes, Sperm can live for up to 5 days inside you.
Good luck x


----------



## Sparklypants

Ginger I have a 28 day cycle and usually ovulate on cd14, really regular - always the same.

The first month I got my monitor I didn't ovulate till cd21, with my first Peak on cd20.... our bodies are such sensitive things, so try not to worry!

If you do ovulate late this cycle it means that your luteal phase will still be the same (the time span in between ovulation and your period starting)... so if you have a 25 day cycle normally and a luteal phase of 11 days but don't ovulate till say cd20 you will have a 31 day cycle.

Sometimes without even thinking about it you are getting stressed, and that can delay ovulation... sometimes I think the monitor doesn't help, but it really does work.... x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Sparklypants said:


> Ginger I have a 28 day cycle and usually ovulate on cd14, really regular - always the same.
> 
> The first month I got my monitor I didn't ovulate till cd21, with my first Peak on cd20.... our bodies are such sensitive things, so try not to worry!
> 
> If you do ovulate late this cycle it means that your luteal phase will still be the same (the time span in between ovulation and your period starting)... so if you have a 25 day cycle normally and a luteal phase of 11 days but don't ovulate till say cd20 you will have a 31 day cycle.
> 
> Sometimes without even thinking about it you are getting stressed, and that can delay ovulation... sometimes I think the monitor doesn't help, but it really does work.... x

great advice :thumbup:
bday everyday until he goes away(if he has lots healthy sperm if not everyother day)and u should cover all bases as far as catching the eggy x
i was so stressed last cycle i was 15days late and dont even think i ovulated.stress has alot to answer for x


----------



## Ginger22

*Sparklypants* , I was always under the impression that if you have your period regularly it means that everything OK and that you do ovulate. 

My friend has a problem with ovulation since only one of her ovaries working. But she does not have regular period. So I thought if my period is regular  no worries. I have to admit that I do not recall time when my period started late then 26 days. It could start earlier  but not late. 

I agree with you  stress is a driver for lots of things. I am trying to relax and take it easy but to hear from the doctor that I might not ovulate at all  not what I needed to hear.


*babyhopes2010*, my hubby is 45 and unfortunately both of us works like a dogs and by the time we come home all we care about is sleep ( economy is not good now and we are trying to hold on to our jobs). Having relationship every day is rather challenging for him 

I know that I constantly getting sick when I am stressed and boy am I stressed now. We went to the fun raising event yesterday and there were tons of people with kids. I have to admit that I do not feel clock ticking or any other stuff. However, I have couple fibroids in the uterus and one of them is rather large. Doctor is telling me that I should have surgery to remove it. But on the same time doctor tells me that who knows what kind of complications surgery could cause (if any). So, I am kind of in a pickle..


----------



## babyhopes2010

oh sorry to hear that hun.
i wasnt saying dont be stressed im saying stress doesnt help and i admit im the biggest stress head i know lol
every other day is perfectly fine,i feel the same sometimes me and dh are way too tired and just want to sleep.
good luck...hope get bfp soon x


----------



## rducky

Well, Ladies, I'm off for 2 weeks to sunny Tunisia for my honeymoon. My CBFM is coming along...

I hope to hear a lot of great news and see some BFPs when I get home! Good luck everybody!


----------



## babyhopes2010

have a lovely time.......if u want me ill be in the two week wait by then analyzing every sneeze cough or twinge i get haha


----------



## strawberry19

im watching some on ebay to buy im gonna join the cbfm club :D


----------



## candace

Good luck ladies !


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey rducky, probably missed you before you set off, but I am wishing you lots of :dust: as you may be getting a honeymoon baby! :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

can i ask ickle question.
my cycles go from 28 days to a 45 day cycle last month.
i can ovulate from cd14-cd30 altho around cd16-17 is common.
iv just got my 1st high on cbfm is that normal?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I would defo say that getting your high on Day 10 is a good sign, as the CBFM is meant to be able to identify up 6 days of key fertile days, so getting your first high today is really good. Also I found that I have OV'd a day or 2 earlier in my cycle than I thought. 

So I would say that all is normal hun, GL with the rest of the cycle :hugs: x

:dust: :dust:


----------



## Peanut78

Anyone ever had more than one consecutive peak day? 


:flower:


----------



## Folly

I bought a second hand CBFM (love gadgets!) and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can reset it. I see I have to use a new test stick to reset it, can I use that test stick on CD6 for my first test or do I have to discard it even though it's not been used?

Thanks!


----------



## babyhopes2010

KittyKatBabe said:


> I would defo say that getting your high on Day 10 is a good sign, as the CBFM is meant to be able to identify up 6 days of key fertile days, so getting your first high today is really good. Also I found that I have OV'd a day or 2 earlier in my cycle than I thought.
> 
> So I would say that all is normal hun, GL with the rest of the cycle :hugs: x
> 
> :dust: :dust:

yey i do hope so itll mean ill have shorter cycle if i dont get bfp
goodluck to you.




im no cbfm expert but thort as soon as u peak the next day is peak aswell. xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Folly said:


> I bought a second hand CBFM (love gadgets!) and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can reset it. I see I have to use a new test stick to reset it, can I use that test stick on CD6 for my first test or do I have to discard it even though it's not been used?
> 
> Thanks!

i would discard it hun just incase xx


----------



## Leilani

Folly said:


> I bought a second hand CBFM (love gadgets!) and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can reset it. I see I have to use a new test stick to reset it, can I use that test stick on CD6 for my first test or do I have to discard it even though it's not been used?
> 
> Thanks!

Contrary to what Babyhopes said - I'd use theat re-set stick on CD6, however, with this in mind, I would do the hard reset on CD5, and would carefully put the stick back in the foil after I've re-set the monitor. Unless you tend to ovulate early in your cycle, CD6 will be a low. Also the CBFM people don't recommend you use sticks from different packs in the same cycle, so discarding one stick could mean you need to use sticks from 2 different packs.

Do what you think is best hun.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Folly said:


> I bought a second hand CBFM (love gadgets!) and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can reset it. I see I have to use a new test stick to reset it, can I use that test stick on CD6 for my first test or do I have to discard it even though it's not been used?
> 
> Thanks!

Hi Folly, I had a pre-owned CBFM too from a friend so I reset using an unsused stick and used this on my first day too. (CD6).

GL with your cycle and hope you have as much luck as all the ladies seem to be having with this. x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

babyhopes2010 said:


> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> I would defo say that getting your high on Day 10 is a good sign, as the CBFM is meant to be able to identify up 6 days of key fertile days, so getting your first high today is really good. Also I found that I have OV'd a day or 2 earlier in my cycle than I thought.
> 
> So I would say that all is normal hun, GL with the rest of the cycle :hugs: x
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> yey i do hope so ................
> 
> im no cbfm expert but thort as soon as u peak the next day is peak aswell. xxClick to expand...

Hi Babyhopes, I think I may have misunderstood you, when you said you have a high. A high is when you have 2 bars lit on the monitor then the peak is when all 3 is lit (also has the little circle in it too), when I had my cycle I had lows, then 1 high (2 bars) then 2 peak days (3 bars) in succession then it went back to a high and 2 more lows, before it stopped asking for sticks. But I have been told that after your first peak, you would auto get your 2nd peak, then it will go back to a high auto, then a low as this is how the machine works. Hope if I had got your question mixed up, this is a bit more clearer and gives a bit more info.

:dust:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Leilani said:


> Folly said:
> 
> 
> I bought a second hand CBFM (love gadgets!) and am just waiting for AF to arrive so I can reset it. I see I have to use a new test stick to reset it, can I use that test stick on CD6 for my first test or do I have to discard it even though it's not been used?
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Contrary to what Babyhopes said - I'd use theat re-set stick on CD6, however, with this in mind, I would do the hard reset on CD5, and would carefully put the stick back in the foil after I've re-set the monitor. Unless you tend to ovulate early in your cycle, CD6 will be a low. Also the CBFM people don't recommend you use sticks from different packs in the same cycle, so discarding one stick could mean you need to use sticks from 2 different packs.
> 
> Do what you think is best hun.Click to expand...

i wasnt saying i was right lol
Becos i didnt know the answer its best to not reuse it...well thats what id do.:shrug:
but if people have dont this b4 its not a prob them=n.
goodluck xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

KittyKatBabe said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> I would defo say that getting your high on Day 10 is a good sign, as the CBFM is meant to be able to identify up 6 days of key fertile days, so getting your first high today is really good. Also I found that I have OV'd a day or 2 earlier in my cycle than I thought.
> 
> So I would say that all is normal hun, GL with the rest of the cycle :hugs: x
> 
> :dust: :dust:
> 
> yey i do hope so ................
> 
> im no cbfm expert but thort as soon as u peak the next day is peak aswell. xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Babyhopes, I think I may have misunderstood you, when you said you have a high. A high is when you have 2 bars lit on the monitor then the peak is when all 3 is lit (also has the little circle in it too), when I had my cycle I had lows, then 1 high (2 bars) then 2 peak days (3 bars) in succession then it went back to a high and 2 more lows, before it stopped asking for sticks. But I have been told that after your first peak, you would auto get your 2nd peak, then it will go back to a high auto, then a low as this is how the machine works. Hope if I had got your question mixed up, this is a bit more clearer and gives a bit more info.
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks hun.....so should i start sexy time:happydance:
I dont usually ovulate to cd16 so would i get lots highs until then?
im bbt and opks just to check it with cbfm as im new to cbfm.
if i get a peak on cd? and ff says dif and opks says dif what one would i trust?


----------



## natalies1982

my first month of using the cbfm was last month, 28 days cycle i got my first high on cd12 which lasted til cd16, then cd17 and cd18 i had a peak, cd19 went back to high and cd20 was low AF arrived on cd28 which i thought was weird.

now on cd8 and its not asked for a stick yet so assuming it will be around cd10-11

good luck to you all


----------



## TTC82

I am on my second month using the cbfm and didn't get a peak last month. Its started asking for sticks on cd 6, and been on low since then (now on cd8). Should I be worried that it is asking so early?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

babyhopes2010 said:


> Thanks hun.....so should i start sexy time:happydance:
> I dont usually ovulate to cd16 so would i get lots highs until then?
> im bbt and opks just to check it with cbfm as im new to cbfm.
> if i get a peak on cd? and ff says dif and opks says dif what one would i trust?

I would defo start sexy time, as you must be getting ready to OV, yeah you will get highs until you get your peak. If you put your monitor reading in FF it usually classes your 2nd Peak day as OV (thats how I use FF - I don't BBT or OPK), I would personally trust CBFM as it detects the same surge as OPK - its just its more sensitive hence why it identifies the high days too. It may be that you will get your first peak on CD16 or maybe a day earlier, but OV occurs 12 - 36 hours after this. 

Keep going with the other items and let FF do the calcs for you, but above all - try and :sex: at least every other day

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

TTC82 said:


> I am on my second month using the cbfm and didn't get a peak last month. Its started asking for sticks on cd 6, and been on low since then (now on cd8). Should I be worried that it is asking so early?

How long are your cycles?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

natalies1982 said:


> my first month of using the cbfm was last month, 28 days cycle i got my first high on cd12 which lasted til cd16, then cd17 and cd18 i had a peak, cd19 went back to high and cd20 was low AF arrived on cd28 which i thought was weird.
> 
> now on cd8 and its not asked for a stick yet so assuming it will be around cd10-11
> 
> good luck to you all

I think CBFM does sense if it should ask for sticks later as per your previous cycle. So yeah defo wait for Day 10 as this would work with the 10 stick cycle rule. Although a lot of previous users have told me to save sticks that you can stop peeing on em after your peak. As it does the 2nd peak then high then low automatically ( I actually used the 2nd peak stick for the 3 days following and this is what happened for me).

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## TTC82

KittyKatBabe said:


> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I am on my second month using the cbfm and didn't get a peak last month. Its started asking for sticks on cd 6, and been on low since then (now on cd8). Should I be worried that it is asking so early?
> 
> How long are your cycles?Click to expand...

Dead on 27. Started getting highs on cd 9 last month and stayed high till cd24 when it went back to low. Is that a bad sign?


----------



## carolyn16

Hi All!

This is my first month using the CBFM and I was wondering how long your monitor typically stayed on low before you got your first high? I'm on CD11 and it's still reading low. I know it's still early and my first month, I was just curious. Thanks everyone :hugs:


----------



## Lucina

On my first month I didnt get a high until day 12, HTH.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

TTC82 said:


> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TTC82 said:
> 
> 
> I am on my second month using the cbfm and didn't get a peak last month. Its started asking for sticks on cd 6, and been on low since then (now on cd8). Should I be worried that it is asking so early?
> 
> How long are your cycles?Click to expand...
> 
> Dead on 27. Started getting highs on cd 9 last month and stayed high till cd24 when it went back to low. Is that a bad sign?Click to expand...

No I wouldn't say it was at all. I am 27/28 days and it asked me for sticks from day 6 - I got 1 high then my peak at Day 11/12. So I would say that you are still good. 

It can take a cycle for the CBFM to recognise peaks so I would say hang on in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Gia

carolyn16 said:


> Hi All!
> 
> This is my first month using the CBFM and I was wondering how long your monitor typically stayed on low before you got your first high? I'm on CD11 and it's still reading low. I know it's still early and my first month, I was just curious. Thanks everyone :hugs:

Me too. I', on a CD12 and the monitor still shows LOW(32day cycle). I hope I won't miss my eggy ....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im only one CD 5 i think this cycle is going to DRAGGGG


----------



## ooSweetPea

Hey girls! After 4 cycles with the CBFM, I got my BFP a few days ago. The first two cycles I never got a peak, the third I got 19 highs before my peak, and this cycle I got a pretty big stretch of highs before my peak too. Hang in there with it even if it takes awhile to learn your cycles!


----------



## Jenni4

Congrats SweetPea!!! That's great news! I'm holding out testing for a few more days...my ff and my monitor showed different o days...not quite sure what's going on this month...I had a three day temp rise so hard to pinpoint actual day...now my temps are higher than they have ever been....hope that's a good sign!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats Sweetpea, thats fab news and again good further incentive for the rest of us girls who are starting out with the CBFM.

Wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months xxx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Good Luck Jenni4, I really hope this is your :bfp: x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Sweetpea!!! :D

Fxd for you Jenni!!!

Have any of you newly pregnant ladies got and test sticks you would like to sell?? Let me know if you do xxxxxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ooSweetPea said:


> Hey girls! After 4 cycles with the CBFM, I got my BFP a few days ago. The first two cycles I never got a peak, the third I got 19 highs before my peak, and this cycle I got a pretty big stretch of highs before my peak too. Hang in there with it even if it takes awhile to learn your cycles!

awww wow:happydance:
congrats and thanks for the pma xx


----------



## natalies1982

congrats xx

well cd9 and my monitor asked for a stick this morning which was low so now ive got the fun of poas every day for 10 days waiting for my peak

good luck to u all


----------



## babyhopes2010

natalies1982 said:


> congrats xx
> 
> well cd9 and my monitor asked for a stick this morning which was low so now ive got the fun of poas every day for 10 days waiting for my peak
> 
> good luck to u all

haha love it:happydance: im the same i love poas....

cd7 low
cd8 low
cd9 high
cd 10 high
cd11 high 

hmmmmm.....when will i ovulate.........

i dont usually until cd 16-20....


----------



## natalies1982

i had similar last cycle
cd6 low
cd7 low
cd8 low
cd9 low
cd10 low
cd11 low
cd12 high
cd13 high 
cd14 high
cd15 high
cd16 high
cd17 peak
cd18 peak
cd19 high 
cd20 low

so im expecting it to be similar to last time. 

how many cd in ur cycle?


----------



## babyhopes2010

my cycles vary but on average 32 days......

so ill prob get another 2 highs or more before my peak....
do u test after peak......

do highs always lead to peak?and if they dont does that mean u didnt ovulate? xx


----------



## natalies1982

babyhopes2010 said:


> my cycles vary but on average 32 days......
> 
> so ill prob get another 2 highs or more before my peak....
> do u test after peak......
> 
> do highs always lead to peak?and if they dont does that mean u didnt ovulate? xx

hi hun my average is 28 days last 2 cycles have been spot on

yeh i did test last month after my peak ended up using 20 sticks but i read once u have got ur peak then high and then low its not worth testing again.

it depends i have read that some women dont get a peak but still get pregnant i guess the monitor could miss it as ur doing a poas in the morning and it could miss it. 

tbh last cycle i didnt expect to get a peak as i thought it was quite late in my cycle.

is this ur first month using the monitor?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh its my first month.....im doing temps on ff and opks just to make sure cbfm is gettting it right lol x


----------



## natalies1982

lol u r a busy woman then

this is my 2nd cycle of using it. i got preg 3 years ago on using one on my 1st month of using it so i have alot of hope for it :)

good luck

when is AF due? im due the 18th


----------



## ljo1984

hiya, can i join too. this is my 2nd cycle since having my daughter in jan (delayed due to breast feeding). my cycles before her were 31 days, and last month was 33 day so not too bad for first cycle. so decided this month to dig out my CBFM which i bought last year and never used as unbeknown to me i was already pregnant ha ha. im on cd9 now and still low, so hopfully get a high in next few days (fingers crossed) good luck to all you ladies too. xxx


----------



## Emma051980

hey all, i have a question:

last month, i got a high from cd6 to cd12, peak on cd13 and cd14
this month, i got a high from cd7 to day - currently on cd14.

i have a 27day cycle the last 3 months. 
is it looking like i won't get my peak this month? if i don't peak, does that definatly mean that i won't ov??


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok...so i know your not meanta read the stick.....i am however a poas addict:blush:

I know there different to opks....one line is estrogen other lh ok so a few days ago it was on low the line to the left of the monitor was strong and the other one was barely there....


this is from my second high in a row......
will i ovulate soon,......the line is getting alot dark....the pic seems to make it look bit lightier x x
https://img401.imageshack.us/img401/1899/dscn1071o.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Leilani

It certainly looks like my sticks the day before a peak. You LH is definitely on the rise, so fx for a peak tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## Emma051980

mine were like that too but i didn't peak yet...i'm getting very concerned :(


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh....ill just have to keep waiting :( it only my 1st month so i know some women dont get peak xx


----------



## Emmakinkybear

I have just started my 1st cycle with the monitor and had high hopes, but have just found out my husband has a very low sperm count. Every little helps so Tesco says.......But im gutted. I am on cd11 and have had 3 high days so far. Also worried I wont peak........Oh the stress


----------



## babyhopes2010

Leilani said:


> It certainly looks like my sticks the day before a peak. You LH is definitely on the rise, so fx for a peak tomorrow or the next day.

yey gutted that dh had a 'bad back' apparently last night lol
so havent bd yesterday or the day b4 :(
but did tuesday.....:( really dont want to miss the eggy xx


----------



## English chick

I am new here!! 1st cbfm cycle but on day 19 and no sign of peak!! Dam it!! Hope I still ovulate!!! Is this normal?? Been on high for about 10 days x:wacko:


----------



## Alikk

Hi
so I am out this month. After lovely peak on CD13 a CD14, AF arrived on CD26. So I am today CD2 and hoping for second month of using CBFM.
At least I do ovulating and have regular cycle, but even that doesn't help :(

Good luck to everyone. 

Congratulation SweatPea


----------



## Megg33k

I think it looks close to Peak, babyhopes... Maybe another day or 2... 3 at most probably!


----------



## natalies1982

i try not to read the stick either but when i get a low i only get 1 line and i notiched towards my peak last cycle i got 2 lines whihc then stayed for a while until i got a low again


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> I think it looks close to Peak, babyhopes... Maybe another day or 2... 3 at most probably!

i do hope soo:thumbup:
dh is in a sulk bcos i was banning saliva based actvities:haha:
he was like u cant do that! haha i can and i had banned it:blush:
thats prob why he had 'bad back' last night haha as if


----------



## carolyn16

CD13 and my monitor is still saying low. Eighth consecutive day. Grrr!!!


----------



## MrsHowley81

what time of day are you girls testing? It is said to be better to test in the day between 2 and 5 as you are more likely to ovulate during the day, this might help a little :)


----------



## Gia

According to the Monitor manual, it is best to test with first morning urine. So I POAS in the morning.


----------



## babyhopes2010

it tells me fmu so i poas then x


----------



## TUDORROSE

Hi Ladies,

Looking for a bit of advice. :flower:

I'm on day 10 today and its my first month using the CBFM. Got a bit of a shock this ] morning as I have gone straight from low to peak! :shrug: I may of made a boo boo of doing the test this morning as I pee'ed on the stick before i turned the monitor on, which wouldn't turn on for half an hour (damp batteries wouldn't work!). When it finally turned on I used the stick I had pee'ed on earlier. :dohh:

Have I messed up the result by using the over half an hour old stick or is this really a peak?

Good luck to you all this cycle.

Louise xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

maybe...after a while the lines go blurry id take it as peak and bd just incase x


----------



## Emma051980

i test first thing as then when i am bursting to pee!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

got another high today :(


----------



## Emmakinkybear

Another high for me too.......Tomorow is the day!!! If you hear a large thud in the morning....that be me jumping on him lol:sex::sex::spermy::spermy::sex::sex:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im still not being asked for tests :~) im happy about that because i only have 5 tests left lol, im waiting for some to finish on Ebay :haha:


----------



## Emmakinkybear

Dont they say that you should only use from the same box anyway for the full cycle??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh but i dont really see why lol tbh i think its just a thing to make you buy a new box of 20 every cycle...


----------



## babyhopes2010

id use the remianing tests from packets its only cbfm way to get money outta ya lol x


----------



## TUDORROSE

Thanks for the reply Babyhopes. :flower: 

I got another peak this morning so I am assuming my reading yesterday must of been accurate as I did this morning's by the book! Bit of a shock for me as I always thought I OV later on then this. I suppose it could always be a fluke month but time will tell.


----------



## Gia

Hey, girls. I'm so excited, I got a first peak with an eggy sign :happydance:. Is it the time I'm about to ovulate, don't want to miss an egg. Is it normal: i had 7 days LOW, only 2 days of highs, and then a Peak? It's my first month using CBFM


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep thats normal
get catchin that eggy :)


----------



## natalies1982

afternoon all
i got my high this morning :) so know my peak wont be far away :)

good luck


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey im on my 3rd high today xx


----------



## ljo1984

im still low on cd11!!! wish it would hurry up and move lol, im too impatient and i just know i'll be one of the 1st time users who doesnt get a peak!!!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, I am on 10dpo - had a meltdown yesterday but decided I just need get on with stuff today. If its happening, its happening, if not its not like it nots happened before, so just keep going.

As you know this is my first cycle too, I am on Day 22 of a 27 (avg) day cycle, how does CBFM know when i will get my period, its meant to start flashing the m sign when its due, does it guess the LP?

Thanks girls

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I need help!!!


Ok here is my story, I have been using the monitor since March, the first month nothing then the next 3-5 months I peaked days 9,10,11. Now for the last 3 months i have stayed LOW, i needed to change the batteries this month but i'm on day 10 and still LOW not even HIGH, but this is the time i usually PEAK.

ANYONE else have any trouble with the monitor after/right before a battery change?

Or do you think there is something to be concerned about?

thanks all


----------



## carolyn16

Swepakepa3 said:


> I need help!!!
> 
> 
> Ok here is my story, I have been using the monitor since March, the first month nothing then the next 3-5 months I peaked days 9,10,11. Now for the last 3 months i have stayed LOW, i needed to change the batteries this month but i'm on day 10 and still LOW not even HIGH, but this is the time i usually PEAK.
> 
> ANYONE else have any trouble with the monitor after/right before a battery change?
> 
> Or do you think there is something to be concerned about?
> 
> thanks all

Did you change the batteries?


----------



## carolyn16

CD14 and still low. I'm worried I'm going to miss ovulation :sad1:

How's everyone else doing so far?


----------



## babyhopes2010

My dh just came home to see my cb stick he just beamed and said well mrs keane am i going to be a daddy!
I was like ohhh hun thats not preg test.
it was soo cute to see hes lil face awwwww :(


----------



## Swepakepa3

Yes I did the start of this cycle


carolyn16 said:


> Swepakepa3 said:
> 
> 
> I need help!!!
> 
> 
> Ok here is my story, I have been using the monitor since March, the first month nothing then the next 3-5 months I peaked days 9,10,11. Now for the last 3 months i have stayed LOW, i needed to change the batteries this month but i'm on day 10 and still LOW not even HIGH, but this is the time i usually PEAK.
> 
> ANYONE else have any trouble with the monitor after/right before a battery change?
> 
> Or do you think there is something to be concerned about?
> 
> thanks all
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I did change them the start of this cycle
> Did you change the batteries?Click to expand...


----------



## ooSweetPea

TUDORROSE said:


> Thanks for the reply Babyhopes. :flower:
> 
> I got another peak this morning so I am assuming my reading yesterday must of been accurate as I did this morning's by the book! Bit of a shock for me as I always thought I OV later on then this. I suppose it could always be a fluke month but time will tell.

The second peak is preprogrammed... the monitor does not actually 'read' any sticks beyond your first peak. As soon as you get a peak, the next days will always be peak, high, and then back to low. You could put an unused stick in and it would still give you a peak reading. I wouldn't totally rely on the peak readings this cycle, def keep BDing just in case because you don't want to miss O if it shows up a little later than your monitor said :flow:


----------



## susan36

hi ladies can any one help with this , got 4 lows 4 highs and got 2 positive opks today , should my monitor go to peak tomorow? first month using ,thanks :flower:


----------



## Swepakepa3

possibly!! GOOD LUCK


----------



## Butterfly24

babyhopes2010 said:


> My dh just came home to see my cb stick he just beamed and said well mrs keane am i going to be a daddy!
> I was like ohhh hun thats not preg test.
> it was soo cute to see hes lil face awwwww :(

awww bless him :hugs:


----------



## babyhopes2010

hmmmfffttt :(
Cd 7-10 low
cd 11-14 high argh i wanna peak :)


----------



## ljo1984

im on day 12 and still low!! i just want a high ha ha. i ovulated around cd19 last month i think so if its same this month could still have a few days to go!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i ovulate between cd 16-20 so argh im so bloody impatient! :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

can someone post a peak of a fertility stick at peak please so i can have a look :) :yipee:


----------



## TUDORROSE

ooSweetPea said:


> The second peak is preprogrammed... the monitor does not actually 'read' any sticks beyond your first peak. As soon as you get a peak, the next days will always be peak, high, and then back to low. You could put an unused stick in and it would still give you a peak reading. I wouldn't totally rely on the peak readings this cycle, def keep BDing just in case because you don't want to miss O if it shows up a little later than your monitor said :flow:

Thanks for that Sweetpea. :thumbup:


----------



## natalies1982

babyhopes2010 said:


> can someone post a peak of a fertility stick at peak please so i can have a look :) :yipee:

i can try when i get a peak im currently on 2nd day of high so should get my peak in a few days


----------



## natalies1982

jsut got a question for you ladies

when u get a high and peak how often do u dtd?

last cycle i got 5 highs which we dtd 3 times in that period, then on both my peak days we dtd on both days

this cycle i got my high yesterday so we dtd i wasnt sure whether to dtd again today and on every high or every other day?

whats ur plans ?


----------



## babyhopes2010

on highs im doing it at least everyother day and when i peak ill do it on my peak days and two days in a row after....
im on 4th high today x


----------



## natalies1982

right thanks for that thing is i dont wnat to do it to much as they say the sperm isnt that strong but then dont wnat to miss it either. 

thanks for that so will dtd 2morrow and every other day then both on peak days and twice more after., last time though i was gutted as we didnt dtd the night b4 i got my peak its so hard to know when is the best time


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know hun....i seem to always miss the eggy i think im ovulating and then stop dtd after to find out im ovulating later grr,thats why i brought cbfm


----------



## natalies1982

why cant it be easy hey

good luck to u hun hope u get ur peak soon ur 2 days ahead of me 

fingers crossed for us all


----------



## babyhopes2010

natalies1982 said:


> why cant it be easy hey
> 
> good luck to u hun hope u get ur peak soon ur 2 days ahead of me
> 
> fingers crossed for us all

yeh but my cycles are wayyyyy longer lol ull prob do preg test b4 me xx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

BabyHopes2010- I have a great picture of my sticks from last cycle, but I can't figure out how to post a picture. If you can tell me how to do it- I'll post the picture!


----------



## babyhopes2010

upload it to image shack the copy the forum code onto here
thanks :yipee:


----------



## dawndelion

Just wanted to share my experience with the CBFM. I've been using it for 6 months and only got high days (in addition to peak and low's) the first month. The other 5 months, I went from low to peak right at ovulation. Since I have been monitored by an RE the last 2 cycles, I have determined that I tend to ovulate right between the first and second peak days. 

For instance, this cycle, I had first peak on CD 14 and went in for an ultrasound and bloodwork. I went in around 9am had a 25mm follicle and my doctor said my bloodwork did not suggest ovulation in the next 12 hours. I returned 24 hours later at 9am on CD 15 and the follicle was small, so the egg had been released. The doctor thinks it was released between 9pm on first peak day and 9am 2nd peak day. Either way, it seems accurate and if you are BD on both peaks, you would have good timing. :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow thats for ur advice hun xxx


----------



## medicine

I used the CBFM for the first time this cycle and got a :bfp:, but I don't think the CBFM made any difference because it really didn't tell me anything different from what the OPK's told me. 

I got a "high" one day before I got a positive OPK, and I got a "peak" on the day I got a positive OPK. So, the OPK and the CBFM gave me the same information. The only difference is that I got another "peak" one day after I got a positive OPK, and then I got a "high" after that and then a "low" after that. So, the OPK's would have told me the same thing the CBFM told me. I did the self-insemination the day I got a positive OPK and when I got the first "peak" day on the CBFM, so the second "peak" day didn't make any difference for me. 

I also did other things this cycle which I think helped, such as using softcup, pre-seed, grapefruit juice for increased CM, and B50-Complex vitamins. I think using the B50-complex vitamins were a big help because it gave me positive OPK one day sooner than normal.

So, I think it was just a coincidence that I got a BFP the same cycle I used the CBFM for the first time.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations Medicine!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hopefully this works
[URL=https://img3.imageshack.us/i/img0153vd.jpg/][IMG]https://img3.imageshack.us/img3/1994/img0153vd.jpg[/URL] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/IMG]


----------



## babyhopes2010

aww thanks so much hun....my stick looked like the high b4 ur peak :yipee:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so i did a lil wee on cbfm and put it in monitor it went as smuggy wen took it out.it says high which has said that for few days now.is this reliable as test dodgy?

i got this which i think is pos?
https://img525.imageshack.us/img525/3856/rscn1081.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
which one should i go by?


----------



## carolyn16

When all of you started using your CBFM did you get just lows your first month? That's all I'm getting and just want to make sure I'm not getting worried for nothing. I got a positive OPK the 17th of last month ( a 31 day cycle) so I was thinking I should ovulate soon. I still don't have EWCM so I don't know what to think :wacko:


----------



## medicine

carolyn16 said:


> *When all of you started using your CBFM did you get just lows your first month?* That's all I'm getting and just want to make sure I'm not getting worried for nothing. I got a positive OPK the 17th of last month ( a 31 day cycle) so I was thinking I should ovulate soon. I still don't have EWCM so I don't know what to think :wacko:

When I first started using the CBFM, 

I got *"Lows"* from *day 5 until day 10*. 
I got a *"High"* on *day 11*, and this is when the *OPK test line started getting darker*. 
I got *positive OPK* on *day 12*, and this is when I got my first *"Peak"* on the CBFM. 
I got another *"Peak"* the next day on *day 13* but the *OPK this day was negative*. 
And then on *day 14* I got another *"High"*. 
On *day 15* I got a *"Low"*. I stopped testing after this.


----------



## Butterfly24

i don;t think i'm actaully ovulating i have pcos, would it be worth me getting one of these to check if anything is happening as well as temping?

i do get some ovulation type pains but no af?


----------



## Swepakepa3

I only got lows the first 1-2 months of using my CBFM


----------



## natalies1982

hi my first month of using it i got

low cd6-11
high cd12-16
peak cd17-18
high cd19
low cd20

this is my 2nd cycle
low cd9-10
high cd11-13

currently on cd13 and hoping to get my peak soon


----------



## babyhopes2010

cd 6-9 low
cd 10-15 high
pos opk today x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I did my first test on the cycle today on CD10 using Soy Isoflavones and i was Low! ...


----------



## ljo1984

right im on cd 13 and last moth i ovulated day 19 i think but used to have a 31 day cycle ovulating around day 17, sotoday ive started with some EWCM, and twinges arounf my left ovary but still only getting lows. started opks and that was neg today too so know im not ovulating yet but though i might of got a high by now!! i bet i dont get one!!! boooooo.


----------



## carolyn16

ljo1984 said:


> right im on cd 13 and last moth i ovulated day 19 i think but used to have a 31 day cycle ovulating around day 17, sotoday ive started with some EWCM, and twinges arounf my left ovary but still only getting lows. started opks and that was neg today too so know im not ovulating yet but though i might of got a high by now!! i bet i dont get one!!! boooooo.

I'm in the same boat! My cycles around 31 days and I O'd last month on CD18. Now I'm on CD16 and still low. It's like a smack in the face every morning. Bad start to the day.


----------



## Gia

I have a quick question. I had CD6-12 LOw, Cd13-14 High, 15-16 Peak, CD 17 High. We Bd on 1 High and 2 Peaks. Does it make sense to BD on a next high after second Peak? I did OPK on a day of First Peak, it was deffo positive, on second Peak it was much lighter . I really don't feel like having sex tonight, want a break. especially that there is too little of a chance of conception on a day after ovulation occurred. Anybody has thoughts on that?


----------



## carolyn16

Gia said:


> I have a quick question. I had CD6-12 LOw, Cd13-14 High, 15-16 Peak, CD 17 High. We Bd on 1 High and 2 Peaks. Does it make sense to BD on a next high after second Peak? I did OPK on a day of First Peak, it was deffo positive, on second Peak it was much lighter . I really don't feel like having sex tonight, want a break. especially that there is too little of a chance of conception on a day after ovulation occurred. Anybody has thoughts on that?

I think you covered your bases and should be good!! :thumbup: If you are worried just have a quickie!!


----------



## ljo1984

well i got a high this morning!! was quite suprised as i thought it wouldnt be, but made my very early morning (imogen woke at half 4 to play when i should of had an another hour to go before getting up for work) a bit more better, need to hope i get a peak now!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img685.imageshack.us/img685/853/phpmzv2ifam.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us
i got another bloody high :(
looking at this stick would say peak soon?i got pos opk yesterday temp went up but dropped loads today.wats going on?


----------



## Megg33k

I think that looks Peak, hun... Perhaps it didn't catch it this month.


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks hun......as far as my temps whats going on with them? should my temps go up tommorow putting ov as today? XX


----------



## natalies1982

some of mine look like that just b4 my peak i think u will get ur peak in the next day or to

i got another high today (4 days now) and i have a faint second line


----------



## Emmakinkybear

HI

Im on day 16 of my 1st cycle and still havent had a peak. It has been showing high since day 10 and im starting to worry I wont have a peak. Could this just be because its the 1st cycle and the machine is trying to learn my cycle. Or do I have a possible problem???


----------



## babyhopes2010

im on day16 and havent peakd but i have very pos opk yesterday.
its my 1st month cbfm and urs so dont worry xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Girls, hope you are all well. can someone offer some advice please, I have started spotting i.e. earlier when I went toilet it was pink when I wiped, but this afternoon when I just went I had marked my knickers (sorry for TMI). I am just wondering which day I should class as flow, is this spotting or would you class it as flow.

Also this would now mean I am ready for cycle 2 of the CBFM, as my time window has passed today, do I press m in the morning and change it to day 2 or would it be day 1.

I am just confused what to class as my first day!


----------



## natalies1982

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hi Girls, hope you are all well. can someone offer some advice please, I have started spotting i.e. earlier when I went toilet it was pink when I wiped, but this afternoon when I just went I had marked my knickers (sorry for TMI). I am just wondering which day I should class as flow, is this spotting or would you class it as flow.
> 
> Also this would now mean I am ready for cycle 2 of the CBFM, as my time window has passed today, do I press m in the morning and change it to day 2 or would it be day 1.
> 
> I am just confused what to class as my first day!


hi hun i would wait a few more hours and see if its full flow i had this i had some pinky when i wipes and then a few hours later AF arrived in full flow.

if ur AF arrived after the window time then you set the next day as cd1.

ie. for me my AF arrived at 4pm so i waited til the morning and set the monitor to cd1.

so my ticker says cd15 but the monitor says cd14 hth


----------



## KittyKatBabe

natalies1982 said:


> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls, hope you are all well. can someone offer some advice please, I have started spotting i.e. earlier when I went toilet it was pink when I wiped, but this afternoon when I just went I had marked my knickers (sorry for TMI). I am just wondering which day I should class as flow, is this spotting or would you class it as flow.
> 
> Also this would now mean I am ready for cycle 2 of the CBFM, as my time window has passed today, do I press m in the morning and change it to day 2 or would it be day 1.
> 
> I am just confused what to class as my first day!
> 
> 
> hi hun i would wait a few more hours and see if its full flow i had this i had some pinky when i wipes and then a few hours later AF arrived in full flow.
> 
> if ur AF arrived after the window time then you set the next day as cd1.
> 
> ie. for me my AF arrived at 4pm so i waited til the morning and set the monitor to cd1.
> 
> so my ticker says cd15 but the monitor says cd14 hthClick to expand...

Aww thank you for the advice, I never used to bother about this but didn't want make the machine go out of sync lol.

:happydance:


----------



## natalies1982

no worries hun good luck for ur 2nd cycle im also on my 2nd cycle of using it


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

i'm new here, started using CBFM last month which al went fine I got highs for 5 days and my peak on day 14 . I was convinced I was pregnant afterwards as I felt sick and had cramping but got a BFN on the morning AF was due followed by a very light period. 

This month I have been using it again. Really confused thou as i'm on day 15 and still showing as low. I've kept all my sticks this month to compare as someone told me you can kind of read them. ALthough mine only have 1 line this month (the line nearest the insert part) (i have 8 so far and all look exactly the same).

From day 10-12 I felt like i was near ovulating as I had the clear egg white like CM but thats stopped now so i'm confused. 

I dunno where my egg has got to this month! I'm gutted every morning as i think it has to change from low today but doesnt grrrrrr!


----------



## Jenni4

hi everybody....well I'm out...af came today. I'm getting frustrated which I'm sure is not helping. Last time I used the cbfm I got preggers first month. This time every month I go straight from low to peak and dtd when I'm supposed to but no luck. I'm wondering if the low to peak every month means something is off. I've been temping so I know I ovulate. I'm 36 and trying not to buy into the hype of difficulty getting pregnant with age, but after a few months I'm getting discouraged. I don't have a lot of cm so I ordered some pre seed....we'll see if it even clears customs to get here....you can't buy that stuff here. Hopefully it will come before my next ovulation time, but I'm thinking it won't. It can take a long time to get stuff over here. Anyway...just needed to vent..thanks. :wacko:


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok s cd17 and im still getting highs despite the temp shift and opks that were pos.
I looked at lines on cbfm and the second line the one nearest the wee end :haha:
has gotten lightier now.is that it sharnt i bother wasting sticks as i should have had my peak?
the estrogen line is always very dark...is that something to be worried about?
Thanks xx


----------



## Emmakinkybear

Thank you for the positive advice. These machines tell you what to do, but they dont tell you what to think or feel!!

CD17 and still not a peeking duck........


----------



## babyhopes2010

Emmakinkybear said:


> Thank you for the positive advice. These machines tell you what to do, but they dont tell you what to think or feel!!
> 
> CD17 and still not a peeking duck........

me either :(
got pos opk cd15 tho so im now v confused,prehaps cbfm havent picked it up x


----------



## Tccno2

Hi ladies hope I can join you. I've been stalking for a couple of hundred pages waiting until I got to the end to post!!

I'm ttc my second baby using the cbfm & have conceived twice using it. I'm on cycle 4 using it and on cd 12 still low. 

I love how supportive everyone is to each other! I'm
Going to try some positive thinking with you all.

Baby dust to all on the thread xxx


----------



## Tccno2

Emmakinkybear said:


> Thank you for the positive advice. These machines tell you what to do, but they dont tell you what to think or feel!!
> 
> CD17 and still not a peeking duck........

I couldn't agree more with you xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Jenni4 said:



> hi everybody....well I'm out...af came today. I'm getting frustrated which I'm sure is not helping. Last time I used the cbfm I got preggers first month. This time every month I go straight from low to peak and dtd when I'm supposed to but no luck. I'm wondering if the low to peak every month means something is off. I've been temping so I know I ovulate. I'm 36 and trying not to buy into the hype of difficulty getting pregnant with age, but after a few months I'm getting discouraged. I don't have a lot of cm so I ordered some pre seed....we'll see if it even clears customs to get here....you can't buy that stuff here. Hopefully it will come before my next ovulation time, but I'm thinking it won't. It can take a long time to get stuff over here. Anyway...just needed to vent..thanks. :wacko:

Me too Jenni on arrival of :af:. Its only my first ever month of using CBFM, I know a couple of ladies who are mid 30's like us and used CBFM and it helped them all within 6 months, so like you I am not losing hope.

Time to ready up Cycle 2, want to give you a :hugs: and wish you GL with getting the preseed, hope it gets to you

:flower: xx


----------



## Emmakinkybear

I just think that maybe we have a low hormone level and that the CBFM will take another 10 sticks to really learn where our peek was. The the 2nd month, it should know what its doing. It does say in the manual that it could ask for the 2nd set of 10 on the 1st cycle. So it obviously has to be normal enought for them to have listed it.

Thats what im hoping anyway!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Welcome TTCno2, hearing you with the PMA, I am on Day 1 of 2nd cycle with CBFM. Its my birthday month, so I am hoping to get a bit of a boost for my birthday lol 

x x x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Still low for me today! i want my peak now!! :/


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hello all. I'm on day 16 of my cycle with 5 high fertility days and counting. This is my first cycle with the CBFM. I was relieved to see another high this morning since my hinny has strep throat and is no in the bd kind of mood. Crossing my fiongera that he will feel better tonight ;)

Keep you all posted!


----------



## natalies1982

hi all

i woudl still keep using ur monitor til it dont ask for more sticks that way it can gte use to ur cycle i know it seems like its wasting sticks but i would still use it.

well cd15 and my 5th high so im hoping (judging by last cycle) i get my peak 2morrow :)

good luck to u all xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

natalies1982 said:


> hi all
> 
> i woudl still keep using ur monitor til it dont ask for more sticks that way it can gte use to ur cycle i know it seems like its wasting sticks but i would still use it.
> 
> well cd15 and my 5th high so im hoping (judging by last cycle) i get my peak 2morrow :)
> 
> good luck to u all xx

GL to you too, I think its time for you and OH to get :sex: lol


----------



## natalies1982

dont worry we have had our fair share already tonight when we :sex: will be 4/5 of the high days then have the peak as well 

god im shattered some night i really cba just want to :sleep:but i know or i hope it will be worth it just want my 2ww now the time drags so slowly


----------



## carolyn16

CD18 and still low :nope:


----------



## natalies1982

aww hun hope u get a high very soon had it been asking for tests since cd6? i think u should get a high very soon keep ur chin up hun i didnt think i would get a high last cycle as i felt it was quite late in my cycle

xxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

confused...havent peaked yet...i got this on 3rd(saturday)
https://img251.imageshack.us/img251/3856/rscn1081.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

and this today (5th)
https://img42.imageshack.us/img42/2552/dscn1087i.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

argh! whats going on?


----------



## natalies1982

hmm yeh they both look positive do u do them the same time as the cbfm?


----------



## babyhopes2010

nope i do cbfm fmu and other ones about 2ish x
they are 40mui so not very sensative ;like 20 mui ones


----------



## natalies1982

hmmm im confused so can understand why u are. ur on cd17 of how many? i would keep at the cb and see how it goes with the sticks


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Can you use the CBFM at 2ish? I know its says FMU but maybe it would be better to do it then. Your OPK look positive to me, so I would say you defo have a surge.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my 'normal' cycles are between 32-35 days but the odd cycle goes abit crazy last like last month.
i will try using cbfm about 2 ish nxt cycle.the earliest i can do it is 11ish this cycle.
the estrogen line is still very dark.would that affect peak?


----------



## michelleann

Hey ladies, take a look at my chart!! i had A LOT of highs but i hung in there and finally ovulated on CD 37...!!


----------



## natalies1982

it could miss it but maybe a peak not sure of a high?

mine has picked up 5 highs on 2 cycles now i do my cb at 7am


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had highs since cd10 now


----------



## natalies1982

oh sorry hun i thought u just had lows getting posts confused 

its not unusual for people to miss a peak and still concieve as obv it depends on when u ovulate.

im sure i read on here that if u get on peak on the monitor the monitor will then give u another peak regardless of ur urine sample followed by a high so it could of missed it.


----------



## Tccno2

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv had highs since cd10 now

Hi babyhopes,

Those opks look positive to me. Could you have got your surge later in the day and your cbfm missed it?

Do you get any post ov signs such as sore boobs so that you know u have ov'd? X


----------



## babyhopes2010

i got ewcm loads 3 days ago nothing since but tbh i havent been routing around for it:haha: soz tmi lol
i got few af like pains yesterday..
iv been bbt but cant really tell whats happening x


----------



## Apple10

Hi everyone. Im new to this site- stumbled upon it whilst reading up about CBFM. Ive been on the ocp for 10 years. came of it 20 sep 2010. never really wanted kids and then all of a sudden, maternal swtich went off overnight. Now i couldnt want anything more! I have this gut feeling Im going to have problems conceiving so Ive got myself clearblue digital ovu sticks. Might move on to CBFM if it doesnt help. Its nice to know lots of ladies are TTC too and can support each other thru this!:flower:

never saw so many abbreviations in my life though! what is AF?


----------



## Tccno2

Hi apple 10!

Af is aunt flo (means your period) x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Apple10 said:


> Hi everyone. Im new to this site- stumbled upon it whilst reading up about CBFM. Ive been on the ocp for 10 years. came of it 20 sep 2010. never really wanted kids and then all of a sudden, maternal swtich went off overnight. Now i couldnt want anything more! I have this gut feeling Im going to have problems conceiving so Ive got myself clearblue digital ovu sticks. Might move on to CBFM if it doesnt help. Its nice to know lots of ladies are TTC too and can support each other thru this!:flower:
> 
> never saw so many abbreviations in my life though! what is AF?

heya welcome to the crazy ttc world:happydance::happydance:
af-means period/witch lol
heres some abr for ya 
2ww Two Week Wait - Luteal Phase - 14 days after ovulation 
AF Aunt Flo, menstruation, period 
AFK Away from keyboard/keys 
AH Assisted Hatching 
ASYLUM TTC Asylum, need to check in? 
BABY ASPIRIN a/k/a children's aspirin which contains only 81mg of aspirin used to quiet immune system 
BBT Basal Body Temperature 
BD Baby Dance, Sex 
Beta Blood test for PG 
BFN Big Fat Negative (Pregnancy Tests) 
BFP Big Fat Positive (Pregnancy Test) 
BRB Be right back 
BTW By the way 
CB Cycle Buddy - Same cycle day as yourself! 
CD Cycle Day 
CL Corpus Luteum 
CM Cervical Mucus 
CP Cervical Position 
CYE Check your email 
DB Discussion Boards - they are a wealth of information! 
DD Dear Daughter 
DH Dear Husband 
DP Dancing Partner; spouse, or significant other 
DPO Days Past Ovulation 
DB Dear Boyfriend 
DS Dear Son 
DTD Doing The Dance, BD, sex 
DUST Alumnae sprinkle PG Dust~*~*~*~*~*~ on us TTCers 
EC Embryo Cyro/Freezing 
EDD Estimated Due Date 
EPO Evening Primrose Oil 
EWCM Egg-White Cervical Mucus 
ER Egg Retrieval 
ET Egg transfer (can be used as 5dpet 
to mean 5 days past egg transfer) 
F2F Face to face 
GMTA Great minds think alike 
hCG Human Chorionic Gonadotropin - detected in HPTs 
H&H Happy and Healthy 
HPT Home Pregnancy Test 
HSG Hysterosalpingogram - x-ray 
ICSI Microfertilization 
IMHO In my humble opinion 
IMNSHO In my not so humble opinion 
IUI Intrauterine Insemination 
IVF In Vitro Fertilization 
KEGELS The muscle used to stop the flow of urine. 
Very important to keep it toned by flex & hold.
Referred to as doing your Kegels 
LH Luteinizing Hormone - detected in OPKs 
LOL Laughing Out Loud 
LP Luteal Phase, days between ov & AF 
(m) More text in the body of message 
(nt) No Text in body of message - used when writing short messages on the discussion board 
O or OV Ovulation 
OPK Ovulation Predictor Kit 
POAS Pregnancy, pregnant POAS - pee on a stick (pregnancy test). Many women will say they are a poas addict. Sharon 
PG Pregnancy, pregnant 
PNV Prenatal Vitamin 
RE Reproductive Endocronolgist - doctor who specializes in fertility problems 
RSN Real soon now 
SA Semen Analysis 
SAHM Stay at Home Mom 
ROBI A term used which refers to Robitussin or Guaifenesin Syrup (expectorant) used to thin CM 
ROFL Rolling on the Floor Laughing 
SO Significant Other 
SOD Sex on Demand


----------



## Apple10

Thanks for those very prompt replies! I think this site could get addictive :) Im at work and should be getting on with it. but its hard to concentrate when ur head is filled with thoughts of ovulation and babies. Im sure im not alone here.


----------



## mum2millsxx

heyaa ladies.. well i caved in 2day and did a FRER at 10dpo and got a faint but def thr BFP!!! i cant believe it this is my first cycle of trying with the CBFM.. i cant help thinking that something is gonna go wrong or that i read it wrong lol I have felt pregnant tho for the last week and just had to test.. hoping that it sticks!! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow congrats....how many dpo are u? x how long u been ttc? x


----------



## mum2millsxx

im 10 dpo due my AF on Saturday.. This is my first month of ttc#2 I had my mirena removed August.. I was going to wait to test but i had some FRER just sitting in the drawer and I couldnt help myself :) gonna test again at 12dpo x


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow lucky you :)


----------



## mum2millsxx

im extremely lucky.. i think the CBFM definately had a big part in it tho.. just hoping in sticks as Iv tested quite early really x


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv been trying 19months.......:(
good luck hun hope its a sticky one and i can join u in tri soon x


----------



## mum2millsxx

thank u so much and I hope u get ur BFP very soon x


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi there everyone, I've been watching this thread for the past few weeks and everyone seems very supportive so I decided to join you :hi:

I started using my CBFM last cycle and AF came this afternoon so will be pressing the m button for CD1 tomorrow. 
I was a bit worried as last cycle I didnt get any peaks, but from reading this thread I understand this is not uncommon for the first cycle so Im not too worried now and looking forward to when i can POAS. 
The problem I have at the moment though is that I was on the pill for a long time to regulate my periods as I was really irregular before and as soon as I came off it I started to have irregular cycles again - the first two were around 36 days, then the last two have been 40 ish and 50 ish days so I hope this will not be too much of a problem, although I have bought some OPK's to use alongside the monitor for this cycle :thumbup:


----------



## Tccno2

Hi Irish girl 

I have also been following this thread on and off and decided to post for the first time today! I think I was worried it will become addictive! Haha I think I was right!


----------



## LittleMoo

Hi girls! Can i join in?... I've been using my CBFM for the last few cycles and i'm so confused!!! :wacko:

This month I had 12 days of high starting from CD17 and no peak, just straight to a low on CD29 :shrug:

I thought i had some spotting on CD31... and have loads of funny feelings in my lower stomach since... Although this could just be AF coming if i didn't O??

:shrug:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey to the new ladies Welcome! :D

This is very very addictive i came here looking for a little advice on temping i think lol & Ive had 2,000+ posts now there is much more than just the TTC boards :)

Irish Girl, i didnt get a peak last cycle either which was my first cycle using the monitor, Im currently CD12 & Still getting Lows! Fingers crossed we both get peaks this cycle! xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LittleMoo said:


> Hi girls! Can i join in?... I've been using my CBFM for the last few cycles and i'm so confused!!! :wacko:
> 
> This month I had 12 days of high starting from CD17 and no peak, just straight to a low on CD29 :shrug:
> 
> I thought i had some spotting on CD31... and have loads of funny feelings in my lower stomach since... Although this could just be AF coming if i didn't O??
> 
> :shrug:

Hey Little Moo, Im not an expert on the monito im only on my second cycle with it, But i know that most people get a cycle were they dont ovulate every so often so maybe you didnt ovulate this cycle. But i think you would just get AF as normal xxxxx


----------



## LittleMoo

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Little Moo, Im not an expert on the monito im only on my second cycle with it, But i know that most people get a cycle were they dont ovulate every so often so maybe you didnt ovulate this cycle. But i think you would just get AF as normal xxxxx

Deep down I know thats the case... I just want Af to get here if its going to :growlmad: :sad1:


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm sooooo annoyed feel like throwing my cbfm aross the bathroom each morning hehe (even thou its not its fault i blame it hehe). still on low and am on day 16 now (last month I had been through highs and peaks and back to low by now!) what is my body doing!!?

Been getting pains around my ovarys the last hour too... i dont know if that means there is something wrong or if it could mean its close... my lines both appeared today on the stick both were light today thou.


----------



## turtlebeach

Oh yeah and last night i was convinced i was ovulating too as i had slight pains then as well... hubby was too tired to BD and got really crossed when i mentioned it!!!!!!!!!!! oopsie!

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

LittleMoo said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey Little Moo, Im not an expert on the monito im only on my second cycle with it, But i know that most people get a cycle were they dont ovulate every so often so maybe you didnt ovulate this cycle. But i think you would just get AF as normal xxxxx
> 
> Deep down I know thats the case... I just want Af to get here if its going to :growlmad: :sad1:Click to expand...

I know the feeling!, Just want a fresh new cycle or two beautiful pink lines!!



turtlebeach said:


> I'm sooooo annoyed feel like throwing my cbfm aross the bathroom each morning hehe (even thou its not its fault i blame it hehe). still on low and am on day 16 now (last month I had been through highs and peaks and back to low by now!) what is my body doing!!?
> 
> Been getting pains around my ovarys the last hour too... i dont know if that means there is something wrong or if it could mean its close... my lines both appeared today on the stick both were light today thou.

Maybe your ovulating later than usual?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Is it possible opk can be right and cbfm wrong(saying high)


----------



## StillWaiting

Apple10 said:


> Thanks for those very prompt replies! I think this site could get addictive :) Im at work and should be getting on with it. but its hard to concentrate when ur head is filled with thoughts of ovulation and babies. Im sure im not alone here.

Hey Apple! Couldn't agree with you more. I'm at work doing the same. I read the CBFM thread every day. Don't usually post on this thread much, just love reading it. :blush:


----------



## Irish Girl

Thanks for the welcome ladies - 

Tccno2 - Im addicted already!, but its good to have others who are just like us and understand what we're going through xx

xMissxZoiex - hopefully we will both get peaks this time - will be good to see that we're working down there lol xx

LittleMoo - welcome and i know what you mean, i had cramps on and off for the past two weeks and kept thinking i just wanted AF to come if it was going to anyway, so i think I ovulated late in my cycle and so missed the right time to BD completely especially getting no peaks, i suppose we wont know until the monitor gets used to us more.

FX for everyone this cycle and hope we all get peaks!


----------



## turtlebeach

Miss Zoie - I think you are right. Its just depressing getting another low each day.. 

Does anyone know if you ov later than normal is your period then later too?


----------



## turtlebeach

babyhopes2010 said:


> Is it possible opk can be right and cbfm wrong(saying high)

I think so - if opk says so then go with it and then if CBFM changes you still haven't lost anything.

All angles covered is the best way to go (if you can bd that much). We have been doing every other day for the last week just incase monitor is wrong - hehe. I've heard it can miss ov sometimes due to the time you ov and time you test.


----------



## ooSweetPea

turtlebeach said:


> Miss Zoie - I think you are right. Its just depressing getting another low each day..
> 
> Does anyone know if you ov later than normal is your period then later too?

Usually your LP remains the same each cycle, and the time before your O (follicular phase) can vary. If you O'd later, then in most cases you will also get AF later... usually by about the same number of days that O was late.


----------



## turtlebeach

Usually your LP remains the same each cycle, and the time before your O (follicular phase) can vary. If you O'd later, then in most cases you will also get AF later... usually by about the same number of days that O was late.[/QUOTE]

Thanks sweetpea for explaning. I feel like I have so much to learn - you never realise how in depth it all is.... when you hear of so many people who just get pregnant by accident even thou they used a condom (i'm like HOW, hehe!?!) I guess I will have to wait and see what happens. It just concerns me that i'm so far on and still on lows - wouldnt be worried if it was on highs but I do know that people can jump from a low to a peak so will have to wait and see!


----------



## mrsamyrach

hi guys woohoo nutter in the house im on my 2nd cycle with cbfm and today has been the 2nd peak ive had cd15
but when does it class as dpo from yesterday or today?????


----------



## Apple10

OOh it so nice to see other ladies joining the thread at the same time as me! Turtlebeach- i agree with sweatpea. The luteal phase is 14 days post ovulation and so if ovulation is late, then period starts 14 days from that date. thats the only stable part of the cycle. 

So Im on day 17 of my first cycle off ocp. Been using clearblue ovu sticks and it hasnt picked up surge yet. Im gonna keep testing to see when it comes (if it comes!). 10 years of problem free skin and 2 weeks off the pill and the zits are back. They dont miss a beat do they! If only my cycles kick in to gear as quickly.
Im thinking of buying the monitor tomorrow to have it ready for action whenever its needed. Any input on where to get the best deal? I'd rather not buy online - had a bad experince with online buying so dont want to do that again. Has anyone bought their monitor from tesco recently?


----------



## natalies1982

morning ladies

well after 5 high days i.........................

got my peak :happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

and we :sex: last night so hopefully :spermy: will find its way in the right direction.

good luck ladies


----------



## ljo1984

oh my god im in shock!! on cd16 and after 2 highs i got a peak this morning!!! i really didnt expect to see that lol. saying that i did a opk last night and although i wasnt positive it was alot darker than the last 3 days so should be pos today. oooooo i cant believe it!! we BD'd last night so might try again tonight and again fri maybe. got my pre seed ready, and my fingers crossed.


----------



## Emma051980

morning all :)

ok, so a bit confused with my cbfm.... i am on cd21, got my 2 peaks on cd16&17 then a high. i didn't turn the machine on after that as i presumed like last month it would ask for any more sticks. i turned it on this morning and it was asking for a stick?? i thought it only asked for 10 once you got your peak??


----------



## ljo1984

im not 100% sure but what im gonna do now is turn it on every day but just ignore that it has asked for a stick cause i'll automatically get a peak tomorrow and a high day after. i used my 11th stick this morning so now it will ask for the next 9 days to use the full 20, but im not wasting them lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey i got peak! Finally:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:dance::headspin::headspin: :yipee: :yipee:

Oh weve bd sooo much last few days wehave to of catched the egg"!


----------



## Apple10

congrats on the peak Babyhopes!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol it seems but i was so paraniod i wasnt ovulating.so chances i prob am and nothing to worry about phew :yipee:


----------



## Apple10

how long have you been using the monitor for babyhopes? did you get a peak in the first month u used it? IVE just checked boots online - they are charging £99 for it


----------



## babyhopes2010

this is my first month using it.it has confused me as had pos opk the last few days.neg opks today and peak cbfm.what going on?
https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4254/dscn1089.jpg
im am on cd 18 lol altho cbfm says cd17


----------



## natalies1982

yah a few of us had got our peak :)

u can get them on amazon for around £60 i got mine brand new on ebay for £50


----------



## babyhopes2010

yey we can all test together :yipee:
ok 1st peak have i or am going to ovulate?why does opk and cbfm say different.
opks say pos 15-17 cbfm peak cd18,opk neg?


----------



## babyhopes2010

Apple10 said:


> how long have you been using the monitor for babyhopes? did you get a peak in the first month u used it? IVE just checked boots online - they are charging £99 for it

https://shop.ebay.co.uk/i.html?_nkw...+sticks&_osacat=0&_trksid=p3286.c0.m270.l1311


----------



## Apple10

Thanks for the link. Im not sure why the ovulation test and cbfm are giving different results...unless the cbfm is actually much more specific in pinpointing the day of ovulation by showing that as the peak day whilst the ovulation kit is merely picking up the surge and indicating probable ovulation in the next 48 hrs or so. I guess that would make sense as the cbfm was already showing high when ur opk was showing positive.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, not sure of the exact science of it, but CBFM identifies 2 surges for your peak, not just LH which is what the OPK's detect. So its only when both line surges it gives you the peak. 

I am just going to make sure we :sex: every other day this week (once :witch: has gone), then he is doing me every day until after my peak has gone lol.............

Its my birthday and by the time I have finished with him, he will think it was his too lol haha

Lets go get those spermy to the eggs ladies!


----------



## babyhopes2010

KittyKatBabe said:


> then he is doing me every day until after my peak has gone lol.............
> 
> Its my birthday and by the time I have finished with him, he will think it was his too lol haha
> 
> Lets go get those spermy to the eggs ladies!

:rofl: my dh thort all hes birthdays had come together now i think hes fed up of doing me day in day out haha
Im going to attack him when he gets home again :rofl:
ull see how much iv abused him if u look at my bbt chart:happydance:


----------



## turtlebeach

babyhopes2010 said:


> yey we can all test together :yipee:
> ok 1st peak have i or am going to ovulate?why does opk and cbfm say different.
> opks say pos 15-17 cbfm peak cd18,opk neg?

Wahoooo I got my peak today too!!!!! Your photo looks like it is of MY monitor. I'm day 17 too :)

X


----------



## turtlebeach

Apple - I got my monitor from amazon. They have them new for £60 on there at the min!!

X


----------



## mrsamyrach

omg can anyone help?????
this is my 2nd cycle im on cd16 today ive switched on the monitor and it says cd16 high but i have not peed on a stick today?????????????
i had peak on 14/15
am i in twilight zone


----------



## turtlebeach

mrsamyrach said:


> omg can anyone help?????
> this is my 2nd cycle im on cd16 today ive switched on the monitor and it says cd16 high but i have not peed on a stick today?????????????
> i had peak on 14/15
> am i in twilight zone

After a peak you automatically get another peak and then a high.... even if you don't pee on a stick. Its just clear blue trying to get you to use up sticks so that you have to buy more!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i thort after 2 days peak it goes down to high then low automatically regardless wether u used a stick or not
hope it help u :)


----------



## Gia

mrsamyrach said:


> omg can anyone help?????
> this is my 2nd cycle im on cd16 today ive switched on the monitor and it says cd16 high but i have not peed on a stick today?????????????
> i had peak on 14/15
> am i in twilight zone

It's normal: after 2 peaks you automatically get one High and then Lows. You don't have to pee on a stick anymore.


----------



## mrsamyrach

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww thanks guys thort id broke it lol xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

would you advise having a shag tonight too cxxxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh why not :rofl:


----------



## turtlebeach

Yeah go for it! Max your chances :)

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

if in doubt
Shag it out :rofl:


----------



## turtlebeach

hehe babyhopes - i like it!


----------



## mrsamyrach

babyhopes2010 said:


> if in doubt
> Shag it out :rofl:

hey baby whats weather like in lincs need to close my caravans up luv x


----------



## turtlebeach

I got my peak today and have had mild twinges around my ovaries all day long. This mornin I had a feeling as well like a mild period pain in my lower stomach.... is this normal when oulating??? do any of you girlies get this?


----------



## mrsamyrach

yes i do turtles xx


----------



## turtlebeach

ok that makes me feel a bit better then... its weird i'm noticing all this stuff that my body does that i have never really noticed before TTC. I probably got pain before but never realised it was because i was ovulating etc...


----------



## ljo1984

i got a peak today and twinges both sides throughout day and only now am i getting proper ovulation pains on the right (never had them on the right in the past so feels strange!!) got two very positive opks today to so woo hoo.


----------



## turtlebeach

I just googled it and it says its common (i'm so paranoid I think everything that happens is something wrong!! what will i be like when i'm pregnant hehe).

Its more common to have pains on the right too (not sure why thou).

My other sign of ovulation (other than my peak) is that i've got a really painful spot come up and i hardly ever get spots!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Ok, Question for you ladies... The line to the left of the sticks ... Which hormone does that pick up? Ive had a super dark left line but nothing on the right line at all.. all last cycle i got a faint bit on both .. I know it probibly means nothing im just woundering!...

I got another low today thou :(


----------



## Tccno2

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ok, Question for you ladies... The line to the left of the sticks ... Which hormone does that pick up? Ive had a super dark left line but nothing on the right line at all.. all last cycle i got a faint bit on both .. I know it probibly means nothing im just woundering!...
> 
> I got another low today thou :(

Hi Zoie,

The left line (as far as I understand) is estrogen and the right line is LH. The left line gets lighter as the estrogen surges and the lh gets darker as the lh surges. I'm on cd 14 and still low which is unusual and I think I'm doing my dh's head in going on about it!!

X


----------



## babyhopes2010

My estrogen line never changed.... :shock:


----------



## turtlebeach

xMissxZoiex said:


> Ok, Question for you ladies... The line to the left of the sticks ... Which hormone does that pick up? Ive had a super dark left line but nothing on the right line at all.. all last cycle i got a faint bit on both .. I know it probibly means nothing im just woundering!...
> 
> I got another low today thou :(

Hi Miss Zoie - I had dark left line every stick until yesterday a very very faint line appeared on the right (i was on low). Today the left line was lighter again but the right line was a bit darker so they matched. I got my peak. (I missed my highs for some reason).

If you are like me you may get a high or peak tomorrow.

I've read that you can't read test sticks but i think you can - i've kept all mine this month. Will take a photo n post it tomoz if can figure out how.

x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks hun :)
Were going to BD tonight just in case i do jump to a peak!, Ive been having little twinges but it feels like its in both sides .... hmmmm maybe double ovulation! :D I wish lol


----------



## Tccno2

Low for me again :o(


----------



## ljo1984

turtlebeach said:


> I just googled it and it says its common (i'm so paranoid I think everything that happens is something wrong!! what will i be like when i'm pregnant hehe).
> 
> Its more common to have pains on the right too (not sure why thou).
> 
> My other sign of ovulation (other than my peak) is that i've got a really painful spot come up and i hardly ever get spots!

ive got a spot on my jaw line!! that a usual sign for me though although i only got one this time, usually have a few! ovualtion pains gone this morning so hopefully that means its popped out and on its was down! and so the TWW starts! grrrrr hate it!.


----------



## babyhopes2010

can u ladies look at my chart and opk's and peak....its not making sense..its saying 5dpo :wacko:


----------



## Megg33k

It could make sense if your temp spikes tomorrow. Its still possible! But, sometimes things just don't end up lining up! Its one of the tragedies of TTC!


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so iv changed a few thinks around and its saying 3dpo :)
i think thats right...arhhh can i stop shagging now :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I have both! OvaCue and CBFM ... I got pg 4 yrs ago with my DD with CBFM in 2 months. I just started using OvaCue last month. We :sex: when we had too I said well I might as well try this new machine but still finish using my sticks for CBFM. This month also was my first round of Clomid 50mg. 

My Ovucue Is telling my I am at HIGH 3 bars fertile. My CBFM is still on low :shrug: I :sex: yesterday anyway, and will again tomorrow morning and so on, But what should I Do? just keep :sex: every other day?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i would personally trust cbfm,ovacue is way to far fetched and tbh i think its a con.
a 'sensor' on ur tongue lol pull the other one :rofl:


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> i would personally trust cbfm,ovacue is way to far fetched and tbh i think its a con.
> a 'sensor' on ur tongue lol pull the other one :rofl:

i don't know because I was reading the tongue says alot with acupuncture, my therapist checks my tongue every week i think its the funniest thing ever lol :haha: I love my CBFM as well. Its never been wrong for me. I guess I will just wait and see right.. cant hurt. :shrug:


----------



## babyhopes2010

Im not saying it doesnt work,well it didnt for me.
I just find it easier to read 2 lines that meassure to hormones and then tell you....cbfm was spot on this month im sure x


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> Im not saying it doesnt work,well it didnt for me.
> I just find it easier to read 2 lines that meassure to hormones and then tell you....cbfm was spot on this month im sure x

yes this I have to agree with u. CB has ALWAYS BEEN DEAD ON with me as well.. I do love my CB too


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone, 

Can I join in?
I bought my CBFM yesterday and right on cue the witch started today! 
It started around 11.30am, and I'm at work, so do I class tomorrow as day 1?

Just to introduce myself a little more. I used to post on the site alot, but I had a miscarriage in April this year and we are now starting to try again properly. I'm 27, and my OH is 32 and we are just excited to hopefully get a BFP sometime soon!

x


----------



## snl41296

fean ~ welcome I love my CBFM I got pg 2 months using it with my DD and now TTC #2 7 months so far no luck but I do love it. Tells me I ovulate every month I love the no guessing


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD14 for me and still LOW!??!?!?! Last month i had a few highs by now!


----------



## babyhopes2010

https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6403/dscn1091b.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

i had my 1st peak yesterday second today
yesterday is the top one below is todays,totally dif looking tests.

which one is the 'true' peak.i ask bcos im sick of bding this cycle lol


----------



## Feanorous

I have no idea as I haven't started testing yet, but just wanted to say I am also originally from Lincolnshire! :)

Does anyone know whether I should class today or tomorrow as day one as my period started around 11.30am today...

Thanks


----------



## Megg33k

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6403/dscn1091b.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i had my 1st peak yesterday second today
> yesterday is the top one below is todays,totally dif looking tests.
> 
> which one is the 'true' peak.i ask bcos im sick of bding this cycle lol

Yesterday's is the Peak. It didn't even read today's test. It doesn't read them after the 1st Peak... it goes to autopilot and gives you a 2nd Peak, a High, and then back to Low. Don't bother wasting sticks after your 1st Peak.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok brill thanks.can i stop bding?


----------



## mrsamyrach

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6403/dscn1091b.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i had my 1st peak yesterday second today
> yesterday is the top one below is todays,totally dif looking tests.
> 
> which one is the 'true' peak.i ask bcos im sick of bding this cycle lol

baby the top one two lines is the true one


----------



## babyhopes2010

how long do we need to carry on shagging? :rofl:


----------



## Megg33k

I think you're probably safe to stop! Don't stop forever... but ya know! LOL


----------



## babyhopes2010

Megg33k said:


> I think you're probably safe to stop! Don't stop forever... but ya know! LOL

yey i can stop:happydance::happydance:

ok looking at ff when can i test?:shock:


----------



## Quaver

I usually go for 15DPO, but end up testing from 9DPO:haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol me too :rofl:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Hey girlies, can I join in? 

I'm on CD3 & this is my second month using a CBFM. We've been TTC since March & since coming off the pill my cycle has been all over the place. I'm so glad I invested, I felt so much more in control last month!

I didn't get my first peak until CD23 last month, so I'm taking Soy Isoflavones for 5 days this cycle to try & bring it forward.

I just noticed your images of your sticks... I've honestly never even looked at them! Pee, slot it in, throw it away... I just let the machine do the work! Never even realised there were lines to look at!!

Is it really the case that there's no need to pee on a stick after the first peak? Does it automatically do a second peak? With a long cycle (36 days last time) I'm going through mountains of sticks, it's costing me a fortune!


----------



## Quaver

xsarahbellax said:


> Is it really the case that there's no need to pee on a stick after the first peak?

It's true:thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

heya sarahbelle welcome :)
its my 1st month with cbfm got my peak cd16 which i was suprised as it was early :)
hoping for my bfp this month....will hold out testing for a few weeks..shes says :blush:

Yeh the lines are totally readable,....i find it helpful bcos u can tell wether ull go peak in the next day or sooo :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ooooh good to know, thanks girls!

So, when the CBFM shows a peak, is ovulation generally that day? What's the purpose of it showing a peak the second day?

Good luck for your BFP babyhopes2010! I drive myself mad in the 2ww & have no willpower when it comes to holding out to test! Generally, I test, get disappointed it's a BFN, and then just to rub it in, AF turns up the next day :-(


----------



## StillWaiting

xsarahbellax said:


> Ooooh good to know, thanks girls!
> 
> So, when the CBFM shows a peak, is ovulation generally that day? What's the purpose of it showing a peak the second day?
> 
> Good luck for your BFP babyhopes2010! I drive myself mad in the 2ww & have no willpower when it comes to holding out to test! Generally, I test, get disappointed it's a BFN, and then just to rub it in, AF turns up the next day :-(

They say that their purpose is to show that you should still be DTD round that time, but most think it's so that we pee on more sticks and spend more money. After your CBFM virginity is removed, you quickly learn that there is no point to wasting those sticks. 

AF rubs it into my face further by hitting an hour after I test. Devil woman hates me lots. :hissy:


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol.my temp spiked b4 cbfm peak.whys that? x


----------



## Misty05

In the CBFM booklet is says if you haven't conceived within 6 months (using the CBFM) then go see a doctor.:wacko:

Has anyone done this and what kind of response did they get from a doctor?

I've been using mine for 7 months.....Did not get a PEAK last month or in July......Hope to get a HIGH reading tomorrow. 

Just thought I'd ask the question. I dont intend to go to my doctor until March 2011 when it will be 12 months of TTC.


----------



## turtlebeach

babyhopes2010 said:


> https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6403/dscn1091b.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i had my 1st peak yesterday second today
> yesterday is the top one below is todays,totally dif looking tests.
> 
> which one is the 'true' peak.i ask bcos im sick of bding this cycle lol

Babyhopes you keep freaking me with your photos - I think we must be exact with our cycles and hormone levels. Your monitor said day 17 peak when mine did and those 2 sticks u just posted are exactly what mine looked like. I was also thinking the same thing as i got peak again today - which is the real peak...
I am not going to take any chances thou we are gonna bd again tonight and tomorrow! Am knackered! sooo sooo tired been yawning all day! I REEEEALLY want it this month!

Is your cycle 30 days?


----------



## turtlebeach

Misty05 said:


> In the CBFM booklet is says if you haven't conceived within 6 months (using the CBFM) then go see a doctor.:wacko:
> 
> Has anyone done this and what kind of response did they get from a doctor?
> 
> I've been using mine for 7 months.....Did not get a PEAK last month or in July......Hope to get a HIGH reading tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd ask the question. I dont intend to go to my doctor until March 2011 when it will be 12 months of TTC.

Hi Misty - Its only my second month using the monitor but I think if i don't concieve after 6 months I will see my gp cos i'm impatient! They do say that its normal not to ovulate every month however. I guess it really depends on your age as to if the doc will do anything after 6 months....it can't hurt worst he can say is come back after you have been trying for longer..


----------



## turtlebeach

xsarahbellax said:


> Hey girlies, can I join in?
> 
> I'm on CD3 & this is my second month using a CBFM. We've been TTC since March & since coming off the pill my cycle has been all over the place. I'm so glad I invested, I felt so much more in control last month!
> 
> I didn't get my first peak until CD23 last month, so I'm taking Soy Isoflavones for 5 days this cycle to try & bring it forward.
> 
> I just noticed your images of your sticks... I've honestly never even looked at them! Pee, slot it in, throw it away... I just let the machine do the work! Never even realised there were lines to look at!!
> 
> Is it really the case that there's no need to pee on a stick after the first peak? Does it automatically do a second peak? With a long cycle (36 days last time) I'm going through mountains of sticks, it's costing me a fortune!

Hi Sarah - welcome :)

I'm on 2nd month using CBFM too... i've read everywhere that the monitor automatically gives you a second peak after your first and then a high followed by lows for the rest of the month... most girls insert old sticks so not to waste any.

I personally haven't done this and probably won't as i'm so desperate to get pregnant i would be worried i messed it up or something (but will probably do it after a few more months if no luck) the sticks are sooooo pricey aren't they! I hate buying them too as no one knows i'm even TTC so get worried someone might see me and ask questions!!!! Made OH buy them hehehe :)

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

turtlebeach said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> https://img375.imageshack.us/img375/6403/dscn1091b.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us
> 
> i had my 1st peak yesterday second today
> yesterday is the top one below is todays,totally dif looking tests.
> 
> which one is the 'true' peak.i ask bcos im sick of bding this cycle lol
> 
> Babyhopes you keep freaking me with your photos - I think we must be exact with our cycles and hormone levels. Your monitor said day 17 peak when mine did and those 2 sticks u just posted are exactly what mine looked like. I was also thinking the same thing as i got peak again today - which is the real peak...
> I am not going to take any chances thou we are gonna bd again tonight and tomorrow! Am knackered! sooo sooo tired been yawning all day! I REEEEALLY want it this month!
> 
> Is your cycle 30 days?Click to expand...

my cycles are all over the shop lol
i ovulated on cd 16 last month too but didnt get a af till 3 weeks late :(
My cycle this month based on ovulation should be 30-33 days :)
we can get our :bfp: 's together......
dh is being a K$$B !!! and has gone to sleep so no chance of any sex:dohh:


----------



## Butterfly24

hiya

not sure how much the cbfm usualy are but they are £60.99 on amazon atm 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...B8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1286488501&sr=8-1


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I paid £63 including postage so about the same...


Im Still Getting Lows!!! :/


----------



## babyhopes2010

argh that sucks.how long are u cycles? x


----------



## xsarahbellax

turtlebeach said:
 

> The sticks are sooooo pricey aren't they! I hate buying them too as no one knows i'm even TTC so get worried someone might see me and ask questions!!!! Made OH buy them hehehe :)

Hehe! The staff in Boots must think I'm so suspicious, lurking about in the family planning aisle! Often the only chance I get to pop in is on my lunch break & I'm so worried someone from work is going to spot me!! We haven't told anyone either... I doubt friends/family would be surprised, as I'm 30 & we're happily married, but I just don't want to raise expectations, if you know what I mean? & I really really don't want people at work to know!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i know go and get hundreds of tests :rofl:
the lady said well youll sure as hell find out with all them!
Everyone looked at me :shock:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Misty05 said:


> In the CBFM booklet is says if you haven't conceived within 6 months (using the CBFM) then go see a doctor.:wacko:
> 
> Has anyone done this and what kind of response did they get from a doctor?
> 
> I've been using mine for 7 months.....Did not get a PEAK last month or in July......Hope to get a HIGH reading tomorrow.
> 
> Just thought I'd ask the question. I dont intend to go to my doctor until March 2011 when it will be 12 months of TTC.

This is my 7th month TTC, but only the 2nd with a CBFM. I try to be optimistic, but just have this sinking feeling that it's not going to happen. I'm going to evaluate the situation at Christmas, which will be 9 months TTC.

I spotted a thread last night on going to the doctor... very mixed response... some docs refer for tests after 6 months, others said come back in 6 or even 12 months... it really does seem to vary from doctor to doctor. Oh, I think age plays a part too... if you're older, it seems they're more likely to refer you for tests sooner.


----------



## natalies1982

hello all hope ur all well

i got the sticks for £14.79 on amazon with free delivery so £5 cheaper than boots. 

well im 2dpo now so just waiting but im coming down with the lurgy again so feel really crap

who else is on there 2ww


----------



## ljo1984

natalies1982 said:


> hello all hope ur all well
> 
> i got the sticks for £14.79 on amazon with free delivery so £5 cheaper than boots.
> 
> well im 2dpo now so just waiting but im coming down with the lurgy again so feel really crap
> 
> who else is on there 2ww

im 2dpo aswell, although thats not what my ticker says, but got my 1st peak, 2 very positive OPKs and ovulation pain on wednesday.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ljo1984 said:


> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> hello all hope ur all well
> 
> i got the sticks for £14.79 on amazon with free delivery so £5 cheaper than boots.
> 
> well im 2dpo now so just waiting but im coming down with the lurgy again so feel really crap
> 
> who else is on there 2ww
> 
> im 2dpo aswell, although thats not what my ticker says, but got my 1st peak, 2 very positive OPKs and ovulation pain on wednesday.Click to expand...

i got my first peak wednesday:happydance::happydance:
when u testing? x


----------



## KristyHart

Im waiting for my cbfm to arrive. Hopefully tomorrow as im cd2 now and really wanna try it this month :happydance:

plus I love gadgets tee hee xxx


----------



## Quaver

KristyHart said:


> Im waiting for my cbfm to arrive. Hopefully tomorrow as im cd2 now and really wanna try it this month :happydance:
> 
> plus I love gadgets tee hee xxx

I love gadgets too:happydance:
Hope you'll get yours by CD5 so you can use it this cycle:flower:


----------



## Butterfly24

ok going to ask silly question but can you use it if you haven't had your af for a while

i don;t think i've ovulated in a while but did get what i think were my ov pains again a few days ago, could i stat using it for would it just end up all squiffy


----------



## Megg33k

You have to start at the beginning of a cycle (between CD1-5), and it doesn't work with cycles over 42 (or is it 45?) days! So, not gonna help you, honey! I wish it worked like that though!


----------



## Quaver

Why not get a regular ic OPKs? I use them alongside CBFM:)


----------



## turtlebeach

Hopefully someone here can answer this one for me :)

If CBFM gives you a high does this mean you are definately ovulating?

I've had a very stressful day!!! Went to see my GP. I've been on anti inflams for 2 months now as I had a knee injury so I have to take them until it gets better (could be months). He asked me how my TTC was going as he knew about it as he told me the tablets were safe to take previously. Anyway then he says 'you do know that anti inflamatorys lower your fertility right?'

I was like NO!

Why the F%7K didn't he tell me that before I started taking them. I feel like know all our efforts this month are wasted!!

I asked what they do and he said as far as he knew they stopped the egg from being able to pop out (whatever that means).

I'm confused.....surely that would mean it makes you infertile rather than 'lowers your fertility'.... ARGH so P&&sed off, do you think I have any chance this month? Have decided to stop taking them from today even thou i'm going to be in a lot of pain without them.


----------



## StillWaiting

turtlebeach said:


> Hopefully someone here can answer this one for me :)
> 
> If CBFM gives you a high does this mean you are definately ovulating?
> 
> I've had a very stressful day!!! Went to see my GP. I've been on anti inflams for 2 months now as I had a knee injury so I have to take them until it gets better (could be months). He asked me how my TTC was going as he knew about it as he told me the tablets were safe to take previously. Anyway then he says 'you do know that anti inflamatorys lower your fertility right?'
> 
> I was like NO!
> 
> Why the F%7K didn't he tell me that before I started taking them. I feel like know all our efforts this month are wasted!!
> 
> I asked what they do and he said as far as he knew they stopped the egg from being able to pop out (whatever that means).
> 
> I'm confused.....surely that would mean it makes you infertile rather than 'lowers your fertility'.... ARGH so P&&sed off, do you think I have any chance this month? Have decided to stop taking them from today even thou i'm going to be in a lot of pain without them.

Hi Turtle,

I hate to say it, but anti-inflamatories are very bad for TTC. Stay away from anything with ibuprofen, asprin, etc. What he means by lowering your fertility, is that they cause a failure of the follicles to burst and release eggs. Lamens terms, no O. Really, while TTC, the only safe thing to take is Tylenol. Also the use of those previously mentioned drugs during the time of conception show an 80% increase of miscarriage.

Any educated doctor would have told you this. I feel like hitting that doctor myself.


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natalies1982 said:
> 
> 
> hello all hope ur all well
> 
> i got the sticks for £14.79 on amazon with free delivery so £5 cheaper than boots.
> 
> well im 2dpo now so just waiting but im coming down with the lurgy again so feel really crap
> 
> who else is on there 2ww
> 
> im 2dpo aswell, although thats not what my ticker says, but got my 1st peak, 2 very positive OPKs and ovulation pain on wednesday.Click to expand...
> 
> i got my first peak wednesday:happydance::happydance:
> when u testing? xClick to expand...


gonna try and hold off as long as possible! i know that wont happen though, ive got loads of IC and 4 superdrugs so way too much temptation ha ha. might get to 8-9 days and give in ha ha. fingers crossed for us. xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i can hold out until at least 11 dpo usually x


----------



## turtlebeach

StillWaiting said:


> turtlebeach said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully someone here can answer this one for me :)
> 
> If CBFM gives you a high does this mean you are definately ovulating?
> 
> I've had a very stressful day!!! Went to see my GP. I've been on anti inflams for 2 months now as I had a knee injury so I have to take them until it gets better (could be months). He asked me how my TTC was going as he knew about it as he told me the tablets were safe to take previously. Anyway then he says 'you do know that anti inflamatorys lower your fertility right?'
> 
> I was like NO!
> 
> Why the F%7K didn't he tell me that before I started taking them. I feel like know all our efforts this month are wasted!!
> 
> I asked what they do and he said as far as he knew they stopped the egg from being able to pop out (whatever that means).
> 
> I'm confused.....surely that would mean it makes you infertile rather than 'lowers your fertility'.... ARGH so P&&sed off, do you think I have any chance this month? Have decided to stop taking them from today even thou i'm going to be in a lot of pain without them.
> 
> Hi Turtle,
> 
> I hate to say it, but anti-inflamatories are very bad for TTC. Stay away from anything with ibuprofen, asprin, etc. What he means by lowering your fertility, is that they cause a failure of the follicles to burst and release eggs. Lamens terms, no O. Really, while TTC, the only safe thing to take is Tylenol. Also the use of those previously mentioned drugs during the time of conception show an 80% increase of miscarriage.
> 
> Any educated doctor would have told you this. I feel like hitting that doctor myself.Click to expand...

Thanks for your reply stillwaiting.

I feel so cross with the doc and upset. I have actually seen 2 different docs and neither had mentioned it although both knew i was TTC!

The doc asked me to try and come off it. I asked what happened if I was in too much pain too come off it and he said to stay on it but my fertility would be lowered.

If my egg isnt coming out then you are right my fertility isn't lowered its doesnt exist! GRRR just had my peak as well and have been bd'in for over a week every other day and the last 3 days every day over my peaks! Feel gutted as i know now there is no chance this month...I dont even need to wait for AF as i know it will come... 

I've had pains in my right O since my peak on wednesday - thats probably why as the egg cant get out!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Also the use of those previously mentioned drugs during the time of conception show an 80% increase of miscarriage.
Any educated doctor would have told you this. I feel like hitting that doctor myself.[/QUOTE said:

> :shock: so she should stop ttc untill there out her system! argh i hate dr's:dohh:


----------



## turtlebeach

I have opened the wine....

(figured it doesn't matter now if i drink until next month...)


----------



## natalies1982

:witch: is due 18th and is normally like clockwork so i wont be testing until at least that date, if i get any symptons i may test 1-2 b4 but prob wont


----------



## turtlebeach

Its like a triple hit - i'm upset because I know the last 2 months have been wasted. I'm gutted because we had BD'd so much this month i thought it might work and i'm upset because now i know i've got loads of pain ahead managing without the anti-inflams as they made such a big difference...

*Sigh*

Sorry for my winge - i can't winge to anyone else as no one knows we are TTC. OH says there is still a chance but hes really p&&sed off with docs too but you know what men are like 'never mind can try again next month' like its no big deal.

ANyone know how long it might take to get the anti-inflams out my system??? I should have asked the doc but was so gutted at the time i forgot and he didnt mention - told me to carry on taking if couldn't get off them like he thought concieving was still possible just lowered.


----------



## turtlebeach

On another note - I saw pregnancy tests in pound land today!!!! ....I wonder if they actually work (if they do could save us a fortune!!) i normally buy the tesco ones (got my 2 for this month - but not gonna need them now :(-


----------



## natalies1982

oh not sure i have heard people buying them and saying they work ive only used clearblue one but ive got some cheap ebay ones upstairs so will use them this time


----------



## xsarahbellax

First Response were on 241 at Boots last weekend so I stocked up. Think the offer might still be on.

I had no idea anti-inflamatories effect fertility.. I also didn't realise ibuprofen fell in to that category.. I take them quite frequently for headaches, as paracetamol don't work for me & I can't take codeine. Looks like I'm gonna have to put up with the headaches! Good practice for when I'm finally pregnant (positive thinking!).


----------



## xMissxZoiex

CD16 here and im still low!! Ive been taking Soy this month and was hoping i would have Od by now! Or the very least got a high!, I usially O at CD19!

Maybe im just going to go straight to high??


----------



## babyhopes2010

ull prob get one high then peak hun xxx


----------



## nlz2468

hi all! I recently bought the cbfm the other week im currently on cd12 its my 3rd day of highs so hoping i will peak soon.

p.s anyone had any trouble with the machine reading the test sticks? i was peeing n the stick until cd8 when not enough urine was collected so i started taking my samples from a clean dry container and not had any problems only today i poped my test stick into monitor and it read error? why would it say that? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

it says error if u dip the stick in urine for too long or if there not enough urine,
i got highs from cd10 until cd17 then peak cd18


----------



## ooSweetPea

xMissxZoiex said:


> CD16 here and im still low!! Ive been taking Soy this month and was hoping i would have Od by now! Or the very least got a high!, I usially O at CD19!

I took soy the month I got my BFP... I usually O'd around CD 28-30, and I O'd CD 25 that time around, however I took soy one other cycle and I O'd CD 28 and it wasn't brought forward at all. For me, the main thing that soy did was give me a really strong ovulation, not necessarily an earlier one. 

I know it's hard to relax and have patience with longer cycles, but try not to stress and just give your body time to O without worrying about it. The months that I got BFN's I was so worried the entire time about whether or not I would O and when it would come, etc. The first month that I just let things happen without worrying a ton about it was the month that got me my BFP! I still temped and used OPK and CBFM, but I didn't let the results of those things upset or worry me. O will usually come whether you are worried about it or not, but stressing about it can make it happen later and later.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats hun.
iv taken it easy this month :) really relaxed and done everything i can ow waiting for a bfp :) (as if! lol)
i got ovulation earlier as well so i think stress has alot to answer for :)


----------



## ooSweetPea

It really does! I didn't believe it before... everyone was saying 'relax, relax' and I felt it wouldn't make a difference. Not sure if it was coincidence or not but I really believe that relaxing and not stressing is what made it happen for us. Crazy!


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ooooh congrats SweetPea! 

I'm taking Soy for the first time this month too. Will be a bonus if it brings ovulation forward, as it's currently CD23, but to be honest I'm just happy that I actually *am* ovulating!

I find it soooooo hard to relax, not just about TTC, but everything. I'm constantly tense across my shoulders & neck, get headaches a lot, & I just cannot switch my brain off... any tips anyone..??


----------



## strawberry19

cant wait to try out my cbfm in just over a week if im not preggy this cycle!!


----------



## Tccno2

Well low straight to peak for me this morning on cd17 but cd18 on the monitor. I turned it on when I started spotting but I won't be doing that again!! I thought I'd post about it incase anyone else is still low on cd 17/ cd18 and is feeling fed up about it!

So lots of bding for me now! Xx


----------



## Evon47

Helo ladies, sorry to interrupt but would like to join in discussion. I am cd 17 today and the cbfm shows an egg!!! I have been low from cd 5 to 16 and without warning whatsoever to the egg. And my temp is the highest so far so I am pretty sure that I have already o. Prob is that my dh is away till Tom night. Do u think I should bd Tom nite or to be honest I think it's already too late


----------



## Quaver

Evon47 said:


> Helo ladies, sorry to interrupt but would like to join in discussion. I am cd 17 today and the cbfm shows an egg!!! I have been low from cd 5 to 16 and without warning whatsoever to the egg. And my temp is the highest so far so I am pretty sure that I have already o. Prob is that my dh is away till Tom night. Do u think I should bd Tom nite or to be honest I think it's already too late

I'd :sex: just in case:flower:


----------



## Folly

CD 13 (CD12 on the monitor) and still low although my stick (which I am obviously not reading at all!) looked different this morning so I think it's on its way. 

I was asked to spend this coming week away with work and wasn't sure how the boss would react to me saying 'sorry I really can't, I'm ovulating this week so I need to be at home so I can :sex:' I settled for 'sorry I can't this week, I have plans, will next week do?' :D Phew!


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol.....what did ur stick look like and yes u can read them :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Grrr CD17 & Still LOW! I really thought i would see a high this morning!

Still Nothing showing up on regular OPKs either... Whats going on ... 

Do you think i could just jump to my peak soon? x


----------



## Evon47

Yeah, I totally agreed that u can read the sticks! My stick had one v fainted blue line on cd 15&16 b4 peak today. Wish I knew this b4 as I might have lost the opportunity now this month. I didn't get any highs at all so next cycle, I am going to read the stick as well.


----------



## Evon47

xMissxZoiex said:


> Grrr CD17 & Still LOW! I really thought i would see a high this morning!
> 
> Still Nothing showing up on regular OPKs either... Whats going on ...
> 
> Do you think i could just jump to my peak soon? x

Don b dishearten. Did u read the stick? I had lows from cd 6 to cd 16. And peak today! Just like that without any warning whatsoever from d monitor. But when I read my stick, I did see a faint blue line on cd 15 and on cd 16 d line is wee bit darker. So u should cross check with d stick.


----------



## babyhopes2010

xMissxZoiex said:


> Grrr CD17 & Still LOW! I really thought i would see a high this morning!
> 
> Still Nothing showing up on regular OPKs either... Whats going on ...
> 
> Do you think i could just jump to my peak soon? x

May be ur just not ovulating this cycle.its normal to have odd cycle like this.
It does however suck! :hugs:


----------



## Peanut78

Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP - confirmed on a digi today :cloud9:

Just as well, had run out of CB test sticks :haha:

I had an earlier "peak" this month on cd 15, don't know if that made any difference :shrug:


----------



## Folly

babyhopes2010 said:


> lol.....what did ur stick look like and yes u can read them :)

The main line (estrogen?) was a bit lighter than it has been and there was a very faint second line so looking good :) I haven't had so much as a hint of a second line until today!


----------



## Tccno2

xMissxZoiex said:


> Grrr CD17 & Still LOW! I really thought i would see a high this morning!
> 
> Still Nothing showing up on regular OPKs either... Whats going on ...
> 
> Do you think i could just jump to my peak soon? x

We are on the same cycle day as each other and I went straight from low to peak today after a lot of stressing so you definatley could!!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi again everyone,

I wondered if you could help me with a few questions as I am new to using the CBFM. Tomorrow will be CD 3. So..

1. I set the m button to day 2 today at around 8am. Does that mean I can switch it on every morning anywhere between 5am -11am? Do you still switch it on every day, even though you know it won't ask for a stick until CD 6?

2. When exactly should you BD? Every day that you get a high and definitely when you get a peak? What if you see the peak in the morning, but can't BD til the evening? Is this ok?

3. is it true that you shouldn't bother with using test sticks after you get a peak?

Thank You :) :)


----------



## soph77

Morning ladies. This is my second month using the monitor. Last month I got 2 highs on cd11 and cd12 and then my 2 peaks. This cycle I got a high yesterday on cd9 and a peak today on cd10!! I do tend to have earlyish Os, but anything before cd11 is very early. I feel happy that I've got a couple of bd in, and will have to try again for today :)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks ladies, Ive taken soy isoflavones aswell this month so i hope that makes me O not the opposite ... i dont know... im just about to do a regular OPK so well see if that got anything on it!...


----------



## KristyHart

Feanorous said:


> Hi again everyone,
> 
> I wondered if you could help me with a few questions as I am new to using the CBFM. Tomorrow will be CD 3. So..
> 
> 1. I set the m button to day 2 today at around 8am. Does that mean I can switch it on every morning anywhere between 5am -11am? Do you still switch it on every day, even though you know it won't ask for a stick until CD 6?
> 
> 2. When exactly should you BD? Every day that you get a high and definitely when you get a peak? What if you see the peak in the morning, but can't BD til the evening? Is this ok?
> 
> 3. is it true that you shouldn't bother with using test sticks after you get a peak?
> 
> Thank You :) :)


I would like to know also :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

1. I set the m button to day 2 today at around 8am. Does that mean I can switch it on every morning anywhere between 5am -11am? yes it allows 3 hours either side of 8am
Do you still switch it on every day, even though you know it won't ask for a stick until CD 6?i dont switch it on until day 6

2. When exactly should you BD? Every day that you get a high and definitely when you get a peak? What if you see the peak in the morning, but can't BD til the evening? Is this ok? I would bday at least every other day on my highs and every day on 2 peaks plus following day.

3. is it true that you shouldn't bother with using test sticks after you get a peak?yep you will get an automatic peak then high and then low.i tested this with a unused stick :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

Peanut78 said:


> Hi ladies, just wanted to let you know I got my BFP - confirmed on a digi today :cloud9:
> 
> Just as well, had run out of CB test sticks :haha:
> 
> I had an earlier "peak" this month on cd 15, don't know if that made any difference :shrug:

congrats hun :hugs:


----------



## Irish Girl

Well its CD5 for me - I hope my CBFM asks me to POAS later in my cycle this time as I have quite a long cycle and think it missed ov last time, but will just have to wait and see - so frustrating, I dont want to wait! I know most of you all feel the same though so its good to be on here with others going through the same :winkwink:

My cousin gave birth to her daughter last week and I went to see her yesterday - she was looking right into my eyes and I almost melted right then - I cant imagine what it would be like to actually hold my own baby one day (not too far away I hope) also my neice had her second birthday party today so I was around toddlers and babies all day - me and my Husband are constantly being asked "oh are you not having any yet" as if we can just go to the shop and pick one up! - not letting it get to me though, im only on my second month with the CBFM so will keep my spirits up by coming having a moan on here! It beats moaning to my OH as I dont think it bothers him as much as me, or hes trying not to upset me.

I have started driving lessons (I should have done this years ago, Im 29) so that is keeping my mind on something else at least, although I suppose its something else to worry about! lol :dohh:

Good luck to everyone else and hope we see some more BPF's soon xxx


----------



## Feanorous

Thanks for the replies :)

Irishgirl - I know just what you mean about being able to come on here and talk about it. My OH is the same, he doesn't feel the need to have to talk about it all the time but for me its all I want to talk about! :)

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Irish Girl said:


> Well its CD5 for me - I hope my CBFM asks me to POAS later in my cycle this time as I have quite a long cycle and think it missed ov last time, but will just have to wait and see - so frustrating, I dont want to wait! I know most of you all feel the same though so its good to be on here with others going through the same :winkwink:
> 
> My cousin gave birth to her daughter last week and I went to see her yesterday - she was looking right into my eyes and I almost melted right then - I cant imagine what it would be like to actually hold my own baby one day (not too far away I hope) also my neice had her second birthday party today so I was around toddlers and babies all day - me and my Husband are constantly being asked "oh are you not having any yet" as if we can just go to the shop and pick one up! - not letting it get to me though, im only on my second month with the CBFM so will keep my spirits up by coming having a moan on here! It beats moaning to my OH as I dont think it bothers him as much as me, or hes trying not to upset me.
> 
> I have started driving lessons (I should have done this years ago, Im 29) so that is keeping my mind on something else at least, although I suppose its something else to worry about! lol :dohh:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else and hope we see some more BPF's soon xxx

Hey irish girl (my husbands irish:) )

i know what u mean hun,it breaks my heart when i see everyone around me wither pregnant or with kids.We have been ttc since the depo injection which was last taken jan 09 so its been one hell of a wait.
hope u get bfp soon and ur wait isnt as long as mine hun:hugs:


----------



## Irish Girl

Feanorous said:


> Thanks for the replies :)
> 
> Irishgirl - I know just what you mean about being able to come on here and talk about it. My OH is the same, he doesn't feel the need to have to talk about it all the time but for me its all I want to talk about! :)
> 
> x

Thanks Feanorous - I want to talk about it all the time too but none of my friends are TTC at the moment - so they dont really get what im feeling - everyone I know who has kids werent trying to conceive, it just happened for them - we can support each other though xxx

babyhopes2010 - Wow that is a long wait you definitely deserve that BFP soon - fingers crossed for you xx. Irish is my married surname so I suppose my OH's family must have come from there to begin with but we're all from the North West (Wigan and Bolton) nowadays - shame though I love the Irish accent lol xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

Irish Girl said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> Thanks for the replies :)
> 
> Irishgirl - I know just what you mean about being able to come on here and talk about it. My OH is the same, he doesn't feel the need to have to talk about it all the time but for me its all I want to talk about! :)
> 
> x
> 
> Thanks Feanorous - I want to talk about it all the time too but none of my friends are TTC at the moment - so they dont really get what im feeling - everyone I know who has kids werent trying to conceive, it just happened for them - we can support each other though xxx
> 
> babyhopes2010 - Wow that is a long wait you definitely deserve that BFP soon - fingers crossed for you xx. Irish is my married surname so I suppose my OH's family must have come from there to begin with but we're all from the North West (Wigan and Bolton) nowadays - shame though I love the Irish accent lol xxClick to expand...

:rofl: irish by name not by nature.
lol agreed the accent is rather hot lol now i get to hear it every day :happydance: altho sometimes i wish i could mute him


----------



## sugarlove

For those ladies with a monitor, what day are you counting as ov day?

Is it the day you get your peak, or the day after?

Thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

i count the 1st peak.but this month ff agrees with opk and disagrees with cbfm


----------



## snl41296

i count my first peak as ovulation day. I am on CD 13 and on my 2nd HIGH So I am sure tomorrow I will be ovulating. and we :sex: this morning and hoping tomorrow as well :winkwink:


----------



## Folly

CD14 and low, barely a hint of a second line, hmph! FF seems to think I ovulated on CD10 but I think my temps were just particularly low the first week as I woke up freezing a few mornings! I am so impatient! :winkwink:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Do any of you have a long cycle / ovulate late? & if so, which day does your CBFM ask for the first stick? I ovulated on CD22 last cycle (my first with the monitor), it's now CD7 & it hasn't asked, which is good as I went through absolutely loads of sticks last month, I just wondered when it might ask? I'm taking Soy Isoflavones to try & bring Ovulation forward, & don't want to miss it!!


----------



## snl41296

My CBFM starts at CD9 for the sticks. I am on CD 14 and HIGH I get about 3/4 HIGHS then Ovulate. once I see the first PEAK I stop peing on the sticks


----------



## rducky

Hello All!

I've just caught up on all the posts after being away for 2 weeks. :coffee: Congratulations to those who got their BFPs and welcome to everyone who joined while I was gone!

This was my first cycle using the CBFM. I finally got my 1st peak on CD19 after 2 days of high. We had been traveling for almost 24 hours when I got the first peak, so we didn't BD until the next day...oh well...I was really hoping to conceive this cycle as we were on our honeymoon, but AF came a few hours after getting home yesterday, so I'm feeling a bit low.

On a positive note, I do feel more in control using the CBFM, and I'm looking forward to this new cycle.

So here's to CD1 today, and finding out what day the CBFM will start asking for sticks this month!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im High :happydance:


----------



## Evon47

I got another peak today. The LH line is fainter than yesterday and Oestrogen line is more prominent today. I think I have missed my chance already this month as DH away and back tonite. Then he will be too tired....etc...etc...so gotta wait now til next cycle..........so frustrating!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Welcome back rducky, sorry to hear no honeymoon baby :hugs:, but I am sure CBFM will help you get your baby soon enough. x

I am also on cycle 2 so fingers crossed for us both x

Day 7 in my CBFM house and the reading is low lol


----------



## Irish Girl

xsarahbellax said:


> Do any of you have a long cycle / ovulate late? & if so, which day does your CBFM ask for the first stick? I ovulated on CD22 last cycle (my first with the monitor), it's now CD7 & it hasn't asked, which is good as I went through absolutely loads of sticks last month, I just wondered when it might ask? I'm taking Soy Isoflavones to try & bring Ovulation forward, & don't want to miss it!!

Hi sarahbella - I have a long cycle (anything between 36 and 50 days) and last cycle (first with the CBFM) I used all of the sticks so I thought this time it would ask me for the first one a bit later but its CD6 this morning and it asked me for one :shrug: I didnt get any peaks though last time so Im not sure if i ovlated at all as my cycles can be quite irregular - how long have you been using your CBFM?


----------



## Folly

CD15 and still low, no second line to be seen. Does anyone go from having no lines on the stick at all to peak? 

My cycle length is only 27 days and going from CM in the past I think I probably O around day 16/17. I used normal OPK's last month and didn't get a positive but I was travelling back from honeymoon so may have missed it. Obviously I am just paranoid I don't O which is silly but I won't be happy until I at least get a high on my CBFM :D

rducky - we had hoped to have a honeymoon baby too but here's to the month-after-honeymoon baby! :)


----------



## rducky

Folly said:


> CD15 and still low, no second line to be seen. Does anyone go from having no lines on the stick at all to peak?
> 
> My cycle length is only 27 days and going from CM in the past I think I probably O around day 16/17. I used normal OPK's last month and didn't get a positive but I was travelling back from honeymoon so may have missed it. Obviously I am just paranoid I don't O which is silly but I won't be happy until I at least get a high on my CBFM :D
> 
> rducky - we had hoped to have a honeymoon baby too but here's to the month-after-honeymoon baby! :)

I had only 2 days of high readings before getting a peak reading during my first cycle using the CBFM. My first peak was on day 19, so hang in there! My cycles are longer though, averaging around 33 days.

The second line on my stick really did appear "overnight", so try not to worry about seeing the second line. As I understand it, the CBFM is looking for the gradual increase in estrogen to give a high reading and LH surge for the first peak reading.

Where did you go on your honeymoon? I'll have fingers crossed for both of us to get the month-after-honeymoon baby!


----------



## snl41296

how many days can you be fertile? They say a 5 day window but I am CD 15 and my CBFM still has me on HIGH. thats 4 days HIGH I was sure to ovulate today Guess I was wrong. So I can BD today then and will be good again. I BD'ed last week once then on SUnday so I will do today as well. I hope I catch the egg this time I am also on 50mg of clomid. I started taking it CD 5-9. I will do every other day this week as well


----------



## xsarahbellax

Irish Girl said:


> Hi sarahbella - I have a long cycle (anything between 36 and 50 days) and last cycle (first with the CBFM) I used all of the sticks so I thought this time it would ask me for the first one a bit later but its CD6 this morning and it asked me for one :shrug: I didnt get any peaks though last time so Im not sure if i ovlated at all as my cycles can be quite irregular - how long have you been using your CBFM?

This is my second cycle on the CBFM. It's CD8 & it hasn't asked for a stick yet. I was surprized (but pleased!) to get a peak last cycle, as it was my first!


----------



## Sparklypants

I don't think it asks for a stick until day 9 of the second cycle...

Plenty of ladies get a Peak on their first cycle. Some of us get a BFP too ;)

I didn't get my first Peak until day 20 of a 28 day cycle, which means I ovulated on the 2nd Peak (the first Peak is simply the surge, you ovulate hours after the surge starts)....


----------



## mum2millsxx

well im on my second cycle now back to cd1 again today as I had a chemical.. hoping to get a sticky bean this time! x


----------



## Sparklypants

Sorry to hear that m2m :( x


----------



## Irish Girl

xsarahbellax said:


> Irish Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi sarahbella - I have a long cycle (anything between 36 and 50 days) and last cycle (first with the CBFM) I used all of the sticks so I thought this time it would ask me for the first one a bit later but its CD6 this morning and it asked me for one :shrug: I didnt get any peaks though last time so Im not sure if i ovlated at all as my cycles can be quite irregular - how long have you been using your CBFM?
> 
> This is my second cycle on the CBFM. It's CD8 & it hasn't asked for a stick yet. I was surprized (but pleased!) to get a peak last cycle, as it was my first!Click to expand...

I dont know what mine is doing then as it asked for a stick on CD6 again but will go along with it though, and if I do get a peak im going to use old sticks as some of the others have suggested so i can save on them this time (fingers crossed for peak) good luck to everyone this cycle and hope we see some BFP's!

m2m - sorry about your chemical - good luck with this cycle xxx


----------



## Folly

rducky said:


> The second line on my stick really did appear "overnight", so try not to worry about seeing the second line. As I understand it, the CBFM is looking for the gradual increase in estrogen to give a high reading and LH surge for the first peak reading.
> 
> Where did you go on your honeymoon? I'll have fingers crossed for both of us to get the month-after-honeymoon baby!

Oh that's good to know!

We were lucky enough to get to go to the Maldives, utter paradise but feels like a lifetime ago now! Where did you go?


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi girls,

I turned on my CBFM for the first time yesterday. I just had one question.....I turned it on for cd 1 the next day after my cycle was ready....so now my cbfm is one day behind. Is that ok or should I adjust it.

thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, Im CD19 now and got another high! I was expecting a peak today... Ive been getting Ovulating style cramps in just me left side, Im hoping i will get the peak tomorrow.

Im going to be doing another normal OPK later, Hopefully something more would be on that.

Fingers crossed for me :) x


----------



## Misty05

I'm completely stressing at the moment. OH and I managed to BD on 8/10/10 and tried again this morning but my OH really, really suffers with stage fright and works shifts which is a pain in the backside!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! So it's difficult to get the timings right if you know what I mean. :wacko:

I'm soooooooo frustrated as I keep thinking were missing our chances!!

I'm currently using a CBFM and I'm on CD14 and it's still showing a HIGH reading!!! Thought I might get a PEAK today (I have a 28/29 day cycle)......I know sperm can live for up to 5 days but if we dont manage to BD again I really dont think there's any chance for us this month.

Also if I dont get a PEAK this will be the third cycle (July, Sept) that I dont get a PEAK. I'm getting so much EWCM as well. Should I be concerned about this???

Is there any chance that the CBFM can miss a PEAK???

Thanks for reading ladies...


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh theres every chance cbfm can miss a peak u may have caught the eggy already.gl x


----------



## winniemoo1

Hi all 

New to this, have enjoyed reading the forum it inspired me to get CBFM. Think I got a bargain was £55 for monitor and 2 boxes of sticks. So today is CD1 for me. Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey winniemoo1 good luck :) x


----------



## winniemoo1

Thankyou zoie xxx


----------



## reversal

hi ladies :witch: got me today. I orderd a cbfm today so will i still be able to use it this month (start it day 4) or does it have tobe started on 1st day of new cycle. Good luck ladies hope you's get :bfp:


----------



## StillWaiting

reversal said:


> hi ladies :witch: got me today. I orderd a cbfm today so will i still be able to use it this month (start it day 4) or does it have tobe started on 1st day of new cycle. Good luck ladies hope you's get :bfp:

As long as you set it by Day 5, you will be okay to use it. GL!! FX for you!!


----------



## rducky

> Oh that's good to know!
> 
> We were lucky enough to get to go to the Maldives, utter paradise but feels like a lifetime ago now! Where did you go?

Folly, we went to Tunisia. It was wonderful. The Maldives really do look like paradise!



ttcbaby117 said:


> hi girls,
> 
> I turned on my CBFM for the first time yesterday. I just had one question.....I turned it on for cd 1 the next day after my cycle was ready....so now my cbfm is one day behind. Is that ok or should I adjust it.
> 
> thanks!

If AF started after the time that you want your testing window to be you set it on the next day, so some months your CBFM may be 1 day behind your cycle. Does that make sense? It should be ok.



> Hi all
> 
> New to this, have enjoyed reading the forum it inspired me to get CBFM. Think I got a bargain was £55 for monitor and 2 boxes of sticks. So today is CD1 for me. Xx

Welcome, Winnimoo!


----------



## snl41296

Hi all 
cbfm SAYS PEAK!!!!!!!!
lets try this again cycle #7! I hope to god DH will :sex: in the morning when we take DD to school... We tried the every other day but didnt work out :nope: DH pisses me off. We :sex: on CD 9 , CD 13, And I hope today CD 16 Crossing my fingers BIG TIME! or this month on clomid is a WASTE :cry: I hope we :sex: enough which I doubt it 

cross your fingers and toes girls I will :sex: this morning I hope to god


----------



## xMissxZoiex

snl Yay for the peak!!

I got my first peak aswell this morning!!! :happydance:

I think we both need to get of bnb and go jumps our OHs lol


----------



## snl41296

xMissxZoiex said:


> snl Yay for the peak!!
> 
> I got my first peak aswell this morning!!! :happydance:
> 
> I think we both need to get of bnb and go jumps our OHs lol

yEA i KNOW THAT WON HAPPEN FOR ME THOUGH :nope: my DD has been awake since 4:30am and doesnt go to school till 9am so I am hoping once we drop her off we will come back home and get it onnnnnnn :winkwink: I am ok with mornings. I just feel the egg drops in the morning for some reason and I want the sperm to be right there waiting :thumbup:


----------



## natalies1982

morning all not been about for a year days hope ur all well

well im 7dpo now so just waiting. last night i had tingly boobs but they r ok today not sure if its to early for that 

good luck


----------



## Folly

Low still, maybe I'm having a longer cycle this month! Going to jump the husband later anyway as out tomorrow night :winkwink:

Does anyone get almost PMS type symptoms around ovulation? I am sooo grumpy and irritable today for no apparent reason!


----------



## MDRussell0779

MDRussell0779 said:


> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)
> 
> 
> BW/US came back from this morning's visit.
> 
> Estrogen dropped to 200.. we lost the cycle. We're just.. hearbroken.
> 
> We're going to be taking a break for 4-5 months and doing IVF in the fall.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and sincerest best wishes and good luck to all of you. I'll stop by when we get started again and keep you posted.
> 
> MitchClick to expand...

Wow, it's hard to believe it's been since May that I last posted :)

Looked back 20-30 pages.. seems like a lot of the regulars that were around back then are gone now. I hope there was lots of success stories over the summer :)

I thought I'd post, since some of you remember what my wife and I were going through.

We started IVF finally this past september after taking the summer off. You'll see from my last post above that our last cycle with the RE bombed just before we were going to trigger ovulation. It was awful.

We started menopure yesterday on 10/12, 4 vials per night ($65.90 USD per vial), for 10 days. :(

So, sometime next week we hope to be doing the hcg shot and extraction, with implantation to occur the following monday.

Though, today was a bit tough. We've already spent $10,500 on the IVF cycle, plus $3000 in medication by the end of next week, which we thought would be everything, and today my sperm analysis came back with VERY high count, but slightly below average motility and morphology, so now we have to add ICSI onto the whole thing for another $1200 surprise expense :\

It will all be worth it in the end.. I just hope this is the last surprise :(

The good thing is we get an extra cycle at no cost if this first one doesn't take.. assuming of course that we get viable embryo's that can be frozen.

Lots more to come hopefully.. her next appointment is Friday morning.

Wee!


----------



## carolyn16

This has been asked before, but what day do you ladies count as your ovulation day, the first or second peak?? FF is saying it's the second but I have no clue.


----------



## winniemoo1

Hi. 

Was wondering if anyone can help, I work 2 weeks of night shifts a month and was wondering if I still tested in the morning when I get in or will this not read right. any info would be fab anyway I'm off to get some Zzzzz after a long shift xx


----------



## abracabubble

Hey Winne,
I also work a night shift and when I was charting I started setting my alarm for the same time. If you try to temp after just getting off work and not sleeping, your temp will not be accurate. I found that vaginal charting worked best for me. If you normally sleep pretty late anyway, set your alarm for a time that overlaps both night shift, and the days your are not working. Example: I work until 7 am (when I work nights), but I normally sleep until about 1pm anyway, So I started setting my alarm for 11am so I could chart. Hope this helps a little


----------



## nlz2468

*Sigh* CD 17 today another high reading thats my 7th day of highs now! arghh :growlmad:

This is my first month using the cbfm and already its slightly anoying me.

I know that sometimes on the first cycle using the monitor not everyone gets a peak but im a little impatient...

Ive had lots of CM past few days so hopeing i will ovulate soon fx

Well its my birthday tomorrow so maybe just maybe i might have a peak birthday present lol

xxxx


----------



## Waitin4astork

Folly said:


> Low still, maybe I'm having a longer cycle this month! Going to jump the husband later anyway as out tomorrow night :winkwink:
> 
> Does anyone get almost PMS type symptoms around ovulation? I am sooo grumpy and irritable today for no apparent reason!

I always get grumpy around ovulation! I didn't realise until we started ttc and I noticed that I always seemed to be in a mood around ovulation. Not really a great mood setter for :sex: lol. I try and just keep the grump to myself and not take it out on my OH!


----------



## snl41296

my 2nd PEAK was today and we DTD yesterday at 5pm so I am covered I am sure. Tomorrow one more time for this cycle then I am in my 2WW =)


----------



## StillWaiting

Waitin4astork said:


> Folly said:
> 
> 
> Low still, maybe I'm having a longer cycle this month! Going to jump the husband later anyway as out tomorrow night :winkwink:
> 
> Does anyone get almost PMS type symptoms around ovulation? I am sooo grumpy and irritable today for no apparent reason!
> 
> I always get grumpy around ovulation! I didn't realise until we started ttc and I noticed that I always seemed to be in a mood around ovulation. Not really a great mood setter for :sex: lol. I try and just keep the grump to myself and not take it out on my OH!Click to expand...

Forget PMS, I get evil. You're right about the mood setting. He can do nothing right when I ovulate. I always hope for the make up :sex: Unfortunately it can and has backfired on me. :growlmad: Stupid body. Why can't you cooperate?!?!?


----------



## StillWaiting

MDRussell0779 said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)
> 
> 
> BW/US came back from this morning's visit.
> 
> Estrogen dropped to 200.. we lost the cycle. We're just.. hearbroken.
> 
> We're going to be taking a break for 4-5 months and doing IVF in the fall.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and sincerest best wishes and good luck to all of you. I'll stop by when we get started again and keep you posted.
> 
> MitchClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, it's hard to believe it's been since May that I last posted :)
> 
> Looked back 20-30 pages.. seems like a lot of the regulars that were around back then are gone now. I hope there was lots of success stories over the summer :)
> 
> I thought I'd post, since some of you remember what my wife and I were going through.
> 
> We started IVF finally this past september after taking the summer off. You'll see from my last post above that our last cycle with the RE bombed just before we were going to trigger ovulation. It was awful.
> 
> We started menopure yesterday on 10/12, 4 vials per night ($65.90 USD per vial), for 10 days. :(
> 
> So, sometime next week we hope to be doing the hcg shot and extraction, with implantation to occur the following monday.
> 
> Though, today was a bit tough. We've already spent $10,500 on the IVF cycle, plus $3000 in medication by the end of next week, which we thought would be everything, and today my sperm analysis came back with VERY high count, but slightly below average motility and morphology, so now we have to add ICSI onto the whole thing for another $1200 surprise expense :\
> 
> It will all be worth it in the end.. I just hope this is the last surprise :(
> 
> The good thing is we get an extra cycle at no cost if this first one doesn't take.. assuming of course that we get viable embryo's that can be frozen.
> 
> Lots more to come hopefully.. her next appointment is Friday morning.
> 
> Wee!Click to expand...

My goodness. I thought I was on a road... I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that. To keep you on a positive note, you can consider it a head start in budgeting for your new bundle of joy. My baby boy (now 4 years old) costs $199 a week for daycare/preschool. It has been about that cost for his entire life. That amounts up to about $10,400 a hear. Pretty spot on to what you have paid for the IVF treatment alone. 

FX for you!!! :hugs: No more surprises. I've hear that twins can come into play with the fertility treatments. Is that true?


----------



## MDRussell0779

StillWaiting said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Megg33k said:
> 
> 
> I've said it before, but I'll say it again: I wish you two so much luck this time! It sounds so very promising!!! Can't wait to hear back! :)
> 
> 
> BW/US came back from this morning's visit.
> 
> Estrogen dropped to 200.. we lost the cycle. We're just.. hearbroken.
> 
> We're going to be taking a break for 4-5 months and doing IVF in the fall.
> 
> Thank you all for your support and sincerest best wishes and good luck to all of you. I'll stop by when we get started again and keep you posted.
> 
> MitchClick to expand...
> 
> Wow, it's hard to believe it's been since May that I last posted :)
> 
> Looked back 20-30 pages.. seems like a lot of the regulars that were around back then are gone now. I hope there was lots of success stories over the summer :)
> 
> I thought I'd post, since some of you remember what my wife and I were going through.
> 
> We started IVF finally this past september after taking the summer off. You'll see from my last post above that our last cycle with the RE bombed just before we were going to trigger ovulation. It was awful.
> 
> We started menopure yesterday on 10/12, 4 vials per night ($65.90 USD per vial), for 10 days. :(
> 
> So, sometime next week we hope to be doing the hcg shot and extraction, with implantation to occur the following monday.
> 
> Though, today was a bit tough. We've already spent $10,500 on the IVF cycle, plus $3000 in medication by the end of next week, which we thought would be everything, and today my sperm analysis came back with VERY high count, but slightly below average motility and morphology, so now we have to add ICSI onto the whole thing for another $1200 surprise expense :\
> 
> It will all be worth it in the end.. I just hope this is the last surprise :(
> 
> The good thing is we get an extra cycle at no cost if this first one doesn't take.. assuming of course that we get viable embryo's that can be frozen.
> 
> Lots more to come hopefully.. her next appointment is Friday morning.
> 
> Wee!Click to expand...
> 
> My goodness. I thought I was on a road... I'm so sorry you've had to go through all of that. To keep you on a positive note, you can consider it a head start in budgeting for your new bundle of joy. My baby boy (now 4 years old) costs $199 a week for daycare/preschool. It has been about that cost for his entire life. That amounts up to about $10,400 a hear. Pretty spot on to what you have paid for the IVF treatment alone.
> 
> FX for you!!! :hugs: No more surprises. I've hear that twins can come into play with the fertility treatments. Is that true?Click to expand...

Thankfully my wife is a SAHM so I don't have to worry about day care ;)


But yes, they'll be implanting 2 embryo's, and there is a 35% chance I believe that it could be twins. 

Oh boy :D


----------



## ooSweetPea

Russell, I remember reading about your story and was happy to see your update! (Not about the expense of course, but that you are on the right track!)

I will keep my FX'd that IVF works for you guys this cycle, good luck and keep us updated!


----------



## rducky

winniemoo1 said:


> Hi.
> 
> Was wondering if anyone can help, I work 2 weeks of night shifts a month and was wondering if I still tested in the morning when I get in or will this not read right. any info would be fab anyway I'm off to get some Zzzzz after a long shift xx

Hi winniemoo!

I work night shifts and I set my monitor for 2:30pm, which means I can test from 11:30am-5:30pm. When I work at night and sleep all day, I set my alarm so that I make sure I'm up by 5pm to use first urine after waking. When I'm not working and I wake in the am, I pee in a cup and save it until 11:30 when my testing window starts. This is how the instruction book says to deal with night shifts. The important thing is that you use concentrated urine, which is usually after waking up from sleep because you haven't been drinking fluids while you're asleep.

I don't chart because of the night shifts, so I don't know how that would fit in.

Hope this helps!


----------



## carolyn16

carolyn16 said:


> This has been asked before, but what day do you ladies count as your ovulation day, the first or second peak?? FF is saying it's the second but I have no clue.

Bump :dust:


----------



## rducky

carolyn16 said:


> carolyn16 said:
> 
> 
> This has been asked before, but what day do you ladies count as your ovulation day, the first or second peak?? FF is saying it's the second but I have no clue.
> 
> Bump :dust:Click to expand...

I count the second peak day because ovulation occurs (on average) 36 hours after the LH surge, which is the hormone that the CBFM is detecting to give you the 1st peak day.


----------



## carolyn16

Thanks so much rducky!!!


----------



## Janie66

Hi,
Im using my CBFM for first cycle, and I know its doing the 'getting to know me' part this cycle, just Im on day 16 of my cycle now using the cbfm, I started on day 2 using it, missed 1st day, anyhow, Ive now had my 7th day of highs, no peak yet!!! Ive had 4 days of lows before this, im on my 11th stick usage, So my questions are if anyone can help, how many sticks do I keep putting in, until or if i get a peak? thought that a box of 20 soppose to be enough for 2 cycles???? also Ive attached 2 pictures to this post for someone to look at who has some knowledge about interperting the sticks, as you see day 15 and 16, you can see a very faint second blue line, from what ive learnt the one furthest away from the pee dipping end is the LH detection line, and the one nearest the pee dipping end is the estrogene, which has been getting lighter too over last few days,the LH line has only just started to show ever so slightly on day 15 , what does anyone think, have I peaked and its missed it, or am i about to peak, this waiting is soo stressful, Thanks girls xxxxxx
https://img232.imageshack.us/img232/5695/1002151h.jpg


https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/8485/1002152y.jpg


----------



## babyhopes2010

id say 15 was peak my pics of my pic are in here somewhere put on 6th sept ish x


----------



## strawberry19

4/5 more days till i can start using mine :D woohoo


----------



## Quaver

*Janie66*, this is my Peak:

https://i54.tinypic.com/5webr5.jpg


----------



## xsarahbellax

Wow, you girls are organised!! I throw my sticks away as soon as the monitor is done with them!! x


----------



## babyhopes2010

i Try not to chuck them as its really useful to know when ur ovulating if u dont get a peak


----------



## Quaver

I've kept all of them, inside ziplock bags:haha:


----------



## Janie66

Quaver said:


> *Janie66*, this is my Peak:
> 
> https://i54.tinypic.com/5webr5.jpg

Hi Quaver,
well thats looks just like mine, which was 15th day, which was yesterday, so I must of peaked yesterday, but the cbfm didnt say so, it was just a high, urghh, didnt:sex: yesterday,but did this afternoon:blush:, does this mean ive missed the boat???:shrug:


----------



## Janie66

babyhopes2010 said:


> id say 15 was peak my pics of my pic are in here somewhere put on 6th sept ish x

Thanks Babyhopes for that info, I kinda had a suspcion it was a close or missed peak by cbfm:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

Janie66 said:


> well thats looks just like mine, which was 15th day, which was yesterday, so I must of peaked yesterday, but the cbfm didnt say so, it was just a high, urghh, didnt:sex: yesterday,but did this afternoon:blush:, does this mean ive missed the boat???:shrug:

Egg lives for about 24 hrs, and about 1/3 of people ov on 1st Peak, 2/3 on 2nd Peak, and some on the High after, so you are in for a shot:thumbup:


----------



## StillWaiting

MDRussell0779 said:


> Thankfully my wife is a SAHM so I don't have to worry about day care ;)
> 
> 
> But yes, they'll be implanting 2 embryo's, and there is a 35% chance I believe that it could be twins.
> 
> Oh boy :D

Awe... You sound so excited. You have a very lucky wife. I really hope you get those twins. :winkwink: You will probably make the most darling family. Keep us posted! :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

StillWaiting said:


> MDRussell0779 said:
> 
> 
> Thankfully my wife is a SAHM so I don't have to worry about day care ;)
> 
> 
> But yes, they'll be implanting 2 embryo's, and there is a 35% chance I believe that it could be twins.
> 
> Oh boy :D
> 
> Awe... You sound so excited. You have a very lucky wife. I really hope you get those twins. :winkwink: You will probably make the most darling family. Keep us posted! :thumbup:Click to expand...

goodluck hun..... xxxx


----------



## Janie66

Quaver said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> well thats looks just like mine, which was 15th day, which was yesterday, so I must of peaked yesterday, but the cbfm didnt say so, it was just a high, urghh, didnt:sex: yesterday,but did this afternoon:blush:, does this mean ive missed the boat???:shrug:
> 
> Egg lives for about 24 hrs, and about 1/3 of people ov on 1st Peak, 2/3 on 2nd Peak, and some on the High after, so you are in for a shot:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks babe, you sound soo clued up , would you mind if i added you to my friends list?? Thanks xx


----------



## snl41296

xsarahbellax said:


> Wow, you girls are organised!! I throw my sticks away as soon as the monitor is done with them!! x

i keep mine as well just so I can see how dark it gets


----------



## shellie31

Hi :hi:.
I've read this thread from the start & boy did it take a while lol:haha:. I've been using the CBFM for a couple of months & i've learnt alot on here about it,such as not needing to feed it test sticks after the peak(thanks for that money saving tip:thumbup:).
The :witch: arrived yesterday on CD23,which is a bit unusual for me but means i can look forward to this cycle sooner,if you know what i mean lol :haha:.
Anyway i hope you don't mind me joining you?
Sending everyone loads of :dust:


----------



## snl41296

here are mine just so you can see this cycle 
my first peak was CD 16 which we did :sex: so I hope we got that egg 

https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/oct20102.jpg


----------



## Quaver

Janie66 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> well thats looks just like mine, which was 15th day, which was yesterday, so I must of peaked yesterday, but the cbfm didnt say so, it was just a high, urghh, didnt:sex: yesterday,but did this afternoon:blush:, does this mean ive missed the boat???:shrug:
> 
> Egg lives for about 24 hrs, and about 1/3 of people ov on 1st Peak, 2/3 on 2nd Peak, and some on the High after, so you are in for a shot:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks babe, you sound soo clued up , would you mind if i added you to my friends list?? Thanks xxClick to expand...

No, that would be great:flower:


----------



## rducky

shellie31 said:


> Hi :hi:.
> I've read this thread from the start & boy did it take a while lol:haha:. I've been using the CBFM for a couple of months & i've learnt alot on here about it,such as not needing to feed it test sticks after the peak(thanks for that money saving tip:thumbup:).
> The :witch: arrived yesterday on CD23,which is a bit unusual for me but means i can look forward to this cycle sooner,if you know what i mean lol :haha:.
> Anyway i hope you don't mind me joining you?
> Sending everyone loads of :dust:

Welcome, Shellie31!


----------



## Janie66

babyhopes2010 said:


> this is my first month using it.it has confused me as had pos opk the last few days.neg opks today and peak cbfm.what going on?
> https://img508.imageshack.us/img508/4254/dscn1089.jpg
> im am on cd 18 lol altho cbfm says cd17

I know this was a while ago, but can I ask what did the cbfm stick lines look like when you got your peak that day,and also just the day before this? do you still have those two sticks?, if so could I ask if you could put a picture up of it, I'm on day 17 now, and still getting highs, Im starting to really worry now :cry:


----------



## schnoodle

Hi girls wouldyoumind if i joined please x

i started my period aweek ago, last saturday but didnt start my monitor till monday (this is my first cycle using it) but i set it at day three. it started asking me for tests on day 6 which was thursday.

however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.

maybe its just that im sleepy, but i dont get it!!!!???

have i done something wrong with it??


----------



## Zara06

Clear Blue Fertility Monitors are the best I have came across for months I used ones I bought of Ebay and the results were never very clear. I have used the CB for two months now hopefully wont have to use them much longer fingers crossed


----------



## Folly

CD19 and still low :( Not sure what's going on with my body this month! I got two lines on the stick on CD13 but then went back to only one line, yesterday and today I have had two lines again but the CBFM still says low. My sticks look like your pictures of highs but obviously not quite there yet!

At least FF has now decided I didn't ovulate on CD10 after all. Wondering if taking B50 complex is making a difference already but I only started this cycle so seems soon?


----------



## English chick

Got my BFP first month using monitor!! Thank you Mr Moniter!!!! Woooooo hope it sticks!! Got implantation bleed Wednesday eve!!! X


----------



## English chick

English chick said:


> Got my BFP first month using monitor!! Thank you Mr Moniter!!!! Woooooo hope it sticks!! Got implantation bleed Wednesday eve!!! X

Got the BFP today!! X


----------



## schnoodle

schnoodle said:


> Hi girls wouldyoumind if i joined please x
> 
> i started my period aweek ago, last saturday but didnt start my monitor till monday (this is my first cycle using it) but i set it at day three. it started asking me for tests on day 6 which was thursday.
> 
> however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.
> 
> maybe its just that im sleepy, but i dont get it!!!!???
> 
> have i done something wrong with it??


anyone? imworried!


----------



## shellie31

schnoodle said:


> Hi girls wouldyoumind if i joined please x
> 
> i started my period aweek ago, last saturday but didnt start my monitor till monday (this is my first cycle using it) but i set it at day three. it started asking me for tests on day 6 which was thursday.
> 
> however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.
> 
> maybe its just that im sleepy, but i dont get it!!!!???
> 
> have i done something wrong with it??

No you haven't done anything wrong with it. You said that it was at day 6 on Thursday & is now on day 8,that's fine cos today would make it 2 days later. Think you are a bit sleepy lol,don't worry about it,we all do it.


----------



## schnoodle

oh god sorrylol! just that i came on period a week ago today, so thats 7 days right??


----------



## shellie31

schnoodle said:


> oh god sorrylol! just that i came on period a week ago today, so thats 7 days right??

Yeah that's right lol :thumbup:.


----------



## shellie31

Folly said:


> CD19 and still low :( Not sure what's going on with my body this month! I got two lines on the stick on CD13 but then went back to only one line, yesterday and today I have had two lines again but the CBFM still says low. My sticks look like your pictures of highs but obviously not quite there yet!
> 
> At least FF has now decided I didn't ovulate on CD10 after all. Wondering if taking B50 complex is making a difference already but I only started this cycle so seems soon?

I wouldn't worry about this.I usually just go straight from low to peak. My 1st month of using it i didn't get a peak just alot of lows & highs but i did notice 2 lines on the test stick on CD14 & i had ovulation pains then too :happydance:. It's really just getting to know you the 1st cycle so try not to let it bother you too much,keep on :sex: so that you've covered all bases. You do still have time to get a high or a peak but if not it's okay. Hope this helps!

Congratulations English chick,that's great news:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## schnoodle

shellie31 said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> oh god sorrylol! just that i came on period a week ago today, so thats 7 days right??
> 
> Yeah that's right lol :thumbup:.Click to expand...


um sorry i sound really thick. but if its 7 days, why does it say 8!!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

dnt worry its just one day ahead its fine


----------



## strawberry19

get to use mine in couple of days!! i tested today with a cheapy and got a faint line :/ will have to wait and see no more testing till next week!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Just thought id let you know as from tonight.
Im leaving for for at least a month......Maybe two?I decided this last night.
im stopping bbt opks might keep the cbfm.
I really need some time out its bnb is very supportive but so fustrating especially when youve been ttc 21 months.Hopefully the next bfp ill see is mine.
You girlies have been great :cry: :hugs:


----------



## strawberry19

aww hunni maybe the break will do you good its always good to take a break every now and then hopefully you will get your bfp :)


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> Just thought id let you know as from tonight.
> Im leaving for for at least a month......Maybe two?I decided this last night.
> im stopping bbt opks might keep the cbfm.
> I really need some time out its bnb is very supportive but so fustrating especially when youve been ttc 21 months.Hopefully the next bfp ill see is mine.
> You girlies have been great :cry: :hugs:

:hug: I am goign to miss u but if this is what u need a break then its what is best :hugs:


----------



## Folly

schnoodle said:


> however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.

It is the eighth day today. See:

Last Saturday: Day 1, Sunday: Day 2, Monday: Day 3, Tuesday: Day 4, Wednesday: Day 5, Thursday: Day 6, Friday: Day 7, Saturday: Day 8. There are seven days in a week, there aren't two Saturdays in a week, Saturday is the start of your second week!


----------



## babyhopes2010

Thanks ladies and u better be getting ur bfps to show me when i come back :yipee:


----------



## rducky

Folly said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.
> 
> It is the eighth day today. See:
> 
> Last Saturday: Day 1, Sunday: Day 2, Monday: Day 3, Tuesday: Day 4, Wednesday: Day 5, Thursday: Day 6, Friday: Day 7, Saturday: Day 8. There are seven days in a week, there aren't two Saturdays in a week, Saturday is the start of your second week!Click to expand...

Exactly! Your first Saturday counted as a day.

Congrats, EnglishChick!

Babyhopes2010, Good luck to you, and we'll see you when you get back!:dust: Hopefully, it will just be to announce your BFP!

Folly, how long is your average cycle?


----------



## Folly

rducky said:


> Folly, how long is your average cycle?

Normally 26/27 days but in the past year I've had a random 35 day in Feb (and a 24 day in June) Cycle before last was a 29 day. I guess I have to see what happens this month. 

I just have a nagging feeling things aren't right as I've had problems with my periods since I was in my teens (they have at varying times gone from being every 60 days down to every other week and range from terribly painful to barely there) For my own piece of mind I just want to know I'm ovulating I suppose but I won't know that for a couple of months of charting etc

Fingers crossed I am just worrying too much for nothing, this is only our second cycle TTC and I have no concrete proof of anything :) Will see how the next few months go!


----------



## Folly

Oh and good luck Babyhopes! Maybe you'll go straight to the first trimester board when you come back (with all of us obviously!)


----------



## schnoodle

Folly said:


> schnoodle said:
> 
> 
> however this morning it is on day 8. which has confused me cos i only came on period a week ago, which is 7 days??? so why is it on day 8??? i have turned it on etc during my testing window every day.
> 
> It is the eighth day today. See:
> 
> Last Saturday: Day 1, Sunday: Day 2, Monday: Day 3, Tuesday: Day 4, Wednesday: Day 5, Thursday: Day 6, Friday: Day 7, Saturday: Day 8. There are seven days in a week, there aren't two Saturdays in a week, Saturday is the start of your second week!Click to expand...

oh yeah!sorry hun im so stupid!! duhhh! now i feel like a right dumbass! sorry, but thANKS!!!!


----------



## rducky

Folly said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Folly, how long is your average cycle?
> 
> Normally 26/27 days but in the past year I've had a random 35 day in Feb (and a 24 day in June) Cycle before last was a 29 day. I guess I have to see what happens this month.
> 
> I just have a nagging feeling things aren't right as I've had problems with my periods since I was in my teens (they have at varying times gone from being every 60 days down to every other week and range from terribly painful to barely there) For my own piece of mind I just want to know I'm ovulating I suppose but I won't know that for a couple of months of charting etc
> 
> Fingers crossed I am just worrying too much for nothing, this is only our second cycle TTC and I have no concrete proof of anything :) Will see how the next few months go!Click to expand...

I can understand the frustration of irregular cycles. Since going off the BCP last November, I have had cycles lasting from 26-37 days. The longer cycles are stressful, because it really gets your hopes up...That's why I got the CBFM, I think it's going to help me feel more in control.

Maybe you're just having a longer cycle this month. I hope you get a peak soon!


----------



## xsarahbellax

babyhopes2010 said:


> Just thought id let you know as from tonight.
> Im leaving for for at least a month......Maybe two?I decided this last night.
> im stopping bbt opks might keep the cbfm.
> I really need some time out its bnb is very supportive but so fustrating especially when youve been ttc 21 months.Hopefully the next bfp ill see is mine.
> You girlies have been great :cry: :hugs:

Totally understand this hun. I took a month off recently. Kept on with the CBFM but didn't come on here at all. BnB can be really helpful & positive, but it can also just get too much. Fingers crossed you get your BFP soon Xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

question!

this is my first month using the cbfm.....If I know that I never ovulate before cd13...do i really have to start using the sticks at cd6....I have done it the last 2 mornings but was wondering if I could save the sticks and start around cd 11 instead. Will that cause my readings to be off? Should I still turn it on every morning?


----------



## Feanorous

Hi all

Hope everyone is doing ok! How is everyone finding the CBFM? Has there been many BFP's lately?

Bit of an update from me. This is my first month using it. I got a high on CD 8 and 9 (today). We BD on Thursday and today and will hopefully carry on every other day from now..
Its so tempting to just do it everyday to make sure, but it is better for OH's swimmers right??

Has anyone else had a high so early in their cycle? The last two months my cycles were 29 and 28 days so maybe its not that unusual? 

How many highs are you supposed to get before you get a peak?

Thanks :)


----------



## English chick

I used cbfm 1month I ovulated on the 5th (peak) got implantation bleed on 15th and got BFP today!!! X


----------



## English chick

English chick said:


> I used cbfm 1month I ovulated on the 5th (peak) got implantation bleed on 14th and got BFP today!!! X

C


----------



## KristyHart

English chick said:


> I used cbfm 1month I ovulated on the 5th (peak) got implantation bleed on 15th and got BFP today!!! X


WOw congratulatoins xx


----------



## schnoodle

girls i know i ovulate roughly on cd14 today is cd9, when should i begin to get highs on the monotor? this is my first month using it and its all a bit new lol! i have had lovs so far, and i understand you get peaks when you ov, so should i be getting highs already??


----------



## Quaver

ttcbaby117 said:


> question!
> 
> this is my first month using the cbfm.....If I know that I never ovulate before cd13...do i really have to start using the sticks at cd6....I have done it the last 2 mornings but was wondering if I could save the sticks and start around cd 11 instead. Will that cause my readings to be off? Should I still turn it on every morning?

Yes you can save the sticks:thumbup:
I usually test from CD10.
You can turn the machine on or off, it doesn't make any difference:flower:


schnoodle said:


> girls i know i ovulate roughly on cd14 today is cd9, when should i begin to get highs on the monotor? this is my first month using it and its all a bit new lol! i have had lovs so far, and i understand you get peaks when you ov, so should i be getting highs already??

I get 2 highs before Peak, but it is different for everyone/cycle.


----------



## Janie66

Hi
Im still stuck on Highs here, day 18, thats 12 days of highs, and 4 days of lows worth... this is really bugging me now:growlmad: wheres my peak??


----------



## nlz2468

arghhh its been 11 days now of highs im currently on cd 21 if i have missed ovulation wont the machine be going back to low readings ready for my next period? help pleaseeee xx


----------



## Folly

Looks like we're all late ovulators this month! Another low on CD20 here and hubby is obviously devastated at the continued frequent :sex: ;) Don't know about you girls but I'm knackered!


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, been stalking this thread for a couple of weeks...this is my first month using cbfm. I usually have a 28-30 day cycle (except for last month which was 36 days, no idea why!!) I have had highs from cd 15 up to today, I have ov type pains on my right side on cd 18-20 and nothing now. 

Does this mean that I didn't ovulate this month, even though I had pains?? And if this is the case, why has it not shown as low again yet?? and I have been getting faint 2nd lines on all of my high test sticks, but I dont think they have got any darker.:nope:

I hoped that using the monitor would make ttc a bit less stressful and help me understand my body better but at the minute it is just making more confused!!!x


----------



## nlz2468

i'm not the only one having alot of highs and no peaks i kow how you all feel! i'm startng to think im not ovulating...


----------



## mum2millsxx

im on cd 6 of 2nd cycle CBFM told me to POAS today and i got a high? Last month i didnt get high til about day 9 then peaked on day 12 so im a bit confused y its high already?? ah well it gave me a little shock lol x


----------



## nlz2468

:sex:


mum2millsxx said:


> im on cd 6 of 2nd cycle CBFM told me to POAS today and i got a high? Last month i didnt get high til about day 9 then peaked on day 12 so im a bit confused y its high already?? ah well it gave me a little shock lol x

I wish i had my peak this monitor is already sending me round the bend!
fx for you hun have fun :sex:
xxx


----------



## schnoodle

im on cd 9 and am still on lows. i normally ov cd14 is this normal?? x its my first month using it. i have 28day cycles?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Schnoodle - this cycle this cycle i only had 2 Highs (CD18 & 19) & I Jumped straight to Peak! so you could be the same :) xx


----------



## turtlebeach

I jumped straight to a peak this cycle too I had no highs.

My monitor has also asked me to test every day (using 20 sticks) were as I normally only use 10 - its nuts so after I peaked I just stick in a old stick each day as theres no point.

My AF is due Tuesday and i'm pretty sure my chances are zero this month so i'm not expecting anything but my AF - I found out an anti inflamatory my doc had put me on (and i'd been taking every day without fail) inhibits ovulation!!!!!! He has now advised me to stop taking it! GRRRRRR


----------



## Irish Girl

Hi everyone just a quick update from me - I'm on second cycle using CBFM and got around 10 highs last cycle with no peak so dont think I ovulated. Second cycle now and this morning CD11 I got a high :happydance: so Im hoping I get a peak soon! I understand that the machine is getting used to us the first few cycles but its so frustrating waiting!

Good luck everyone who hasnt had their peaks yet :thumbup:


----------



## Feanorous

Irish Girl said:


> Hi everyone just a quick update from me - I'm on second cycle using CBFM and got around 10 highs last cycle with no peak so dont think I ovulated. Second cycle now and this morning CD11 I got a high :happydance: so Im hoping I get a peak soon! I understand that the machine is getting used to us the first few cycles but its so frustrating waiting!
> 
> Good luck everyone who hasnt had their peaks yet :thumbup:

Hey Irish girl! We are almost on the same cycle day, today is 10 for me. We can test together this month! :)

I got my 3rd high this morning, first was on CD 8. I'm hoping for a peak soon but if not then we will just carry on dtd every other day in the hope of catching the egg.

There seems to be quite alot of new people using it for the first month (me included!) so lets hope we are all announcing BFP's soon!

Can someone tell me, is it really that bad if you have sex every day rather than every other day??
x


----------



## jojo74

Hi there, I'm on second cycle using cbfm today is day 12 and I got peak, really hoping and praying for bfp this month! Good luck everyone x


----------



## Quaver

Feanorous said:


> Can someone tell me, is it really that bad if you have sex every day rather than every other day??
> x

I think it's fine. It's only for those with low sperm count I think.
My fertility doctor told me to :sex: everyday from CD12 (ov CD15 that cycle):flower:


----------



## Quaver

jojo74 said:


> Hi there, I'm on second cycle using cbfm today is day 12 and I got peak, really hoping and praying for bfp this month! Good luck everyone x

Good luck :sex: :happydance:


----------



## picturegin

I have a question I was wondering if someone could help me with. 

I used the CBFM which showed I ovulated on day 23 last month. But ... With this next cycle (which the :witch: came today) I will be starting clomid. My doctor stated that I will ovulate alot earlier this month due to the clomid. 

So, I was told with my 2 cycle on the CBFM it wont have me test til later in my cycle since it learned my cycle last month....

SO im very confused on what to do? If the clomid makes me ovulate on say day 14 then the machine may not even ask me to POAS til the 15th due to my last months cycle

I am normally 35-40 day cycle, late ovulater around the 23. 

this will be my first round clomid 5-9 50mg

please help!


----------



## Feanorous

Hi picturegin,

Can you not just reset the machine by holding down the m button? That way, it will mean starting over but I think that might be the only way, otherwise it won't ask you for sticks and you might miss ov?

x


----------



## snl41296

picturegin said:


> I have a question I was wondering if someone could help me with.
> 
> I used the CBFM which showed I ovulated on day 23 last month. But ... With this next cycle (which the :witch: came today) I will be starting clomid. My doctor stated that I will ovulate alot earlier this month due to the clomid.
> 
> So, I was told with my 2 cycle on the CBFM it wont have me test til later in my cycle since it learned my cycle last month....
> 
> SO im very confused on what to do? If the clomid makes me ovulate on say day 14 then the machine may not even ask me to POAS til the 15th due to my last months cycle
> 
> I am normally 35-40 day cycle, late ovulater around the 23.
> 
> this will be my first round clomid 5-9 50mg
> 
> please help!

here is my story. I dont ovulate late but maybe u can understand alittle better :shrug: I ovulate either day 14/16 no later sometimes day 12. I went on clomid this cycle to get more eggs I started to pee on the stick on CD 8 like always. It didnt screw anything up the clomid. I ovulated this cycle on CD 16 nothing really changed although I felt myself ovulate for the first time ever. I think b/c the clomid did that. It was kind of cool. My cycle is normal 28/30 day cycle. So I hope that helped alittle?


----------



## Irish Girl

Feanorous said:


> Irish Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just a quick update from me - I'm on second cycle using CBFM and got around 10 highs last cycle with no peak so dont think I ovulated. Second cycle now and this morning CD11 I got a high :happydance: so Im hoping I get a peak soon! I understand that the machine is getting used to us the first few cycles but its so frustrating waiting!
> 
> Good luck everyone who hasnt had their peaks yet :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Irish girl! We are almost on the same cycle day, today is 10 for me. We can test together this month! :)
> 
> I got my 3rd high this morning, first was on CD 8. I'm hoping for a peak soon but if not then we will just carry on dtd every other day in the hope of catching the egg.
> 
> There seems to be quite alot of new people using it for the first month (me included!) so lets hope we are all announcing BFP's soon!
> 
> Can someone tell me, is it really that bad if you have sex every day rather than every other day??
> xClick to expand...

I've also heard that you only need to keep to every other day if your OH has a low sperm count so it gives time for them to regroup so to speak - you're lucky though my OH already complains that we have to do it every other day, there's no way I could get it out of him every day :haha: - I've resorted to not telling him when we need to do the deed this cycle because I think that put him under too much pressure last time and there were a couple of times when he got "stage fright" :blush: lol. It will be good to have someone to test with this month too, thanks xx


----------



## xsarahbellax

Picturegin.. no need to reset your CBFM. I ovulated on CS23 last cycle (my first with the monitor). This cycle I took Soy Isoflavones ("natures Clomid") to try & brung ovulation forward. I had the same concern, but my CBFM asked for a stick on CD9


----------



## snl41296

Irish Girl said:


> Feanorous said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Irish Girl said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone just a quick update from me - I'm on second cycle using CBFM and got around 10 highs last cycle with no peak so dont think I ovulated. Second cycle now and this morning CD11 I got a high :happydance: so Im hoping I get a peak soon! I understand that the machine is getting used to us the first few cycles but its so frustrating waiting!
> 
> Good luck everyone who hasnt had their peaks yet :thumbup:
> 
> Hey Irish girl! We are almost on the same cycle day, today is 10 for me. We can test together this month! :)
> 
> I got my 3rd high this morning, first was on CD 8. I'm hoping for a peak soon but if not then we will just carry on dtd every other day in the hope of catching the egg.
> 
> There seems to be quite alot of new people using it for the first month (me included!) so lets hope we are all announcing BFP's soon!
> 
> Can someone tell me, is it really that bad if you have sex every day rather than every other day??
> xClick to expand...
> 
> I've also heard that you only need to keep to every other day if your OH has a low sperm count so it gives time for them to regroup so to speak - you're lucky though my OH already complains that we have to do it every other day, there's no way I could get it out of him every day :haha: - I've resorted to not telling him when we need to do the deed this cycle because I think that put him under too much pressure last time and there were a couple of times when he got "stage fright" :blush: lol. It will be good to have someone to test with this month too, thanks xxClick to expand...

alot of girls trying I found are lucky to have DH's wanting to BD every day. I am lucky I get every other day. we do every 2 days and I hate it :growlmad:


----------



## Feanorous

Ahhhh ok, I must have heard it somewhere randomly about doing it every other day. I'm not sure OH will be up for it every single day, but probably lol. I think he is starting to like this baby making lark lol :)


----------



## natalies1982

hello all and welcome to the newbies and congrats to those who have got there bfp

well cd28 AF due 2morrow got some pains but still got some tingly boobs but got a BFN on friday so not sure

good luck to u all hope this is your cycle this is my 2nd using the monitor 3rd month ttc


----------



## Quaver

picturegin said:


> So, I was told with my 2 cycle on the CBFM it wont have me test til later in my cycle since it learned my cycle last month....

The latest CBFM ask you to POAS is CD9, you are still on clomid at CD9:thumbup:


Irish Girl said:


> there were a couple of times when he got "stage fright" :blush: lol.

My DH too:blush: It only seems to happen when one gets Peak:haha:


----------



## Feanorous

HELP!



I just switched by CBFM on this morning and its stuck on yesterdays day (CD10)!! What do I do? I have tried turning it on again a few times but its the same. I am within the time frame...



So annoyed as I had 3 highs and was hoping for a peak this morning. Is it broken??



x


----------



## mum2millsxx

Well I think im going to get my peak while im away next few days so i reckon il be out for this month really wasnt expecting highs already :cry:


----------



## mum38of2

Hi Im a newbie. I've been using my cbfm for the first time this month. Got 1 high on day 10, peak on 11 and 12 and a high on 13. I am worried that I peaked really early. My cylce length is 28 days. Im now on day 21 and wondering how soon I can do a pregnancy test. Been trying to conceive only for 3 months now but this being the first time with the monitor. I had all hopes pinned on this month, stupid I know with it being the first month. Thing is Im 38 and worried im tooooo old! My cycle is good and regular with I think is a bonus hopefully. Anyone peaked so early on their first time?? xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well this is my 2nd Cycle, and I think its missed the peak this time around, still showing highs, but had 2 lines on Day 12 (same as last month). I think its defo got it wrong this one, not the month for me as me and OH haven't spent a lot of time in the sack as I haven't been feeling it.

I hope it does get to grip in next couple of cycles. :wacko:


----------



## strawberry19

well girls looks like i wont be needing my cbfm that i brought for the next cycle... :)


----------



## schnoodle

oooohhh yayyyyy! strawberry!!!!! wahoo, congrats sweetie! i got a high today so am all excited and ready to jump dh when he gets home lol!


----------



## strawberry19

:happydance: get jumping him girlie!!


----------



## Quaver

mum38of2 said:


> Im now on day 21 and wondering how soon I can do a pregnancy test.

Assuming you ov'd on CD12, then test CD26?
Good luck:happydance:


----------



## nlz2468

cd 22 still got highs??? omg! whyyyy??


----------



## snl41296

mum38of2 said:


> Hi Im a newbie. I've been using my cbfm for the first time this month. Got 1 high on day 10, peak on 11 and 12 and a high on 13. I am worried that I peaked really early. My cylce length is 28 days. Im now on day 21 and wondering how soon I can do a pregnancy test. Been trying to conceive only for 3 months now but this being the first time with the monitor. I had all hopes pinned on this month, stupid I know with it being the first month. Thing is Im 38 and worried im tooooo old! My cycle is good and regular with I think is a bonus hopefully. Anyone peaked so early on their first time?? xx

hey dont feel silly I got my :bfp: the 2nd month using CBFM with my DD. now is another story, 7 months and still trying =/ first round of clomid 50mg. lets see what happens


----------



## mum38of2

Quaver said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Im now on day 21 and wondering how soon I can do a pregnancy test.
> 
> Assuming you ov'd on CD12, then test CD26?
> Good luck:happydance:Click to expand...

What day does the m symbol appear? Is that an indication of when you should do a test??:shrug:


----------



## ljo1984

well im out! AF just got me TWO days earlier than expected, im only 12dpo, and on day 28 on CBFM, so i will be resetting it in morning and we'll see how this cycle goes!


----------



## shellie31

mum38of2 said:


> Quaver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Im now on day 21 and wondering how soon I can do a pregnancy test.
> 
> Assuming you ov'd on CD12, then test CD26?
> Good luck:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> What day does the m symbol appear? Is that an indication of when you should do a test??:shrug:Click to expand...

The M symbol starts flashing a few days before AF's due,i guess you could use is as an indicator of when to test,TBH i hadn't thought of it like that before,probably because i've tested before it starts flashing lol :haha:.


----------



## Quaver

ljo1984 said:


> well im out! AF just got me TWO days earlier than expected, im only 12dpo, and on day 28 on CBFM, so i will be resetting it in morning and we'll see how this cycle goes!

:hugs: Hope this cycle is it:flower:
:dust:


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

Hi girls... I am new to this website... but on my 3rd cycle with my CBFM. Before purchasing the monitor I was just using plain ole OPKs (the smiley ones). Now when I have been hitting my High Days on the CBFM (testing FMU of course) I then use an OPK in the afternoon/evenings. It seems like my OPK will pick up a + then the next day I go to Peak on the CBFM. So I guess my question is... since the CBFM just uses your FMU and "supposedly" your LH surges in the afternoon... does that really mean that the CBFM would always be 1 day off (so to speak) ? What are your girls thoughts. I do not temp but am considering starting that.


----------



## Quaver

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> does that really mean that the CBFM would always be 1 day off (so to speak) ?

I think so... Better :sex: on High days too.


----------



## Irish Girl

Feanorous said:


> HELP!
> 
> 
> 
> I just switched by CBFM on this morning and its stuck on yesterdays day (CD10)!! What do I do? I have tried turning it on again a few times but its the same. I am within the time frame...
> 
> 
> 
> So annoyed as I had 3 highs and was hoping for a peak this morning. Is it broken??
> 
> 
> 
> x

OH NO! :cry: I would leave it until tomorrow and see if it changes then - is it still asking you for sticks? maybe try ringing the helpline to see what you can do - I hope you get it sorted out hun xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

English Chick - congrats hun! i hope i am following in your footsteps!


Strawberry - huge congrats!

AFM - first month using cbfm and I am on cd 9 and already am getting a high...does anyone know why? I usually dont ovulate beofre cd13...but it can be anywhere from cd13 to cd 18......Any advice would be great!

Next question: Can you guys tell me when to BD!!!! haha that question to anyone else would sound funny but I know you ladies understand. If i got a high today on cd 9 and this is my first month when should I expect to ov...also, how long after your peak do you usually ovulate?


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I can tell you (this is my 3rd month using cbfm) and as everyone told me my first month on the monitor... is the computer is just starting to learn "you" so not to "entirely" trust its signals the first month, I would definately follow up with some OPKs. 

But on the other hand... a high means your urine shows some traces of Estrogen... which comes before the LH surge. and you should start BD when you hit your highs... So actually you could get 4 days of High say CD 9-12 Get your Peak days 13,14 (O days) then you will always see it give you 1 more day of High, then down to low... 

so actually your monitor may be giving you the right readings this month (even though it is your first)

Come next month (and the ones after that) the monitor will adjust what days it asks you for your first stick depending on the data from the previous months.


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks for the answer! I just didnt expect to start bding so early LOL...I am concerned I will wear out dh...if I dont ovulate till cd 16 or somethign like that he might not want anything to do with me by then....LOL...so a high means I could ovulate in the next 3-4 4 days????


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh I know what you mean... my hubby already thinks I am "using" him and we have only been trying for a few months.

When I hit my highs... I try to bd every other day... then when I hit the peak (egg), you will get eggs 2 days in a row...I try both days in a row. (doesnt always work out that way) but thats what your "suppose" to do. then after those 2 peak/egg days are done there is another high... they say to bd this day as well

but all that bding in one week, so far my husband and me am exahausted!! and your right...wants nothing to do with me for 3 more weeks haha


----------



## ttcbaby117

well at least I am not alone....LOL...well I will give him a break tonight and see what I can get out of him tomorrow! We didnt dtd yesterday but I think waiting till tomorrow will be ok.

thanks for you help!


----------



## Feanorous

OH NO! :cry: I would leave it until tomorrow and see if it changes then - is it still asking you for sticks? maybe try ringing the helpline to see what you can do - I hope you get it sorted out hun xxx[/QUOTE]

Its so weird! I just got home from work and turned it on and it says CD 11, with a high reading but isn't asking for a stick! The only thing that would make sense is if I had turned it on at the wrong time this morning but i definitely didn't..

I am going to see what it does tomorrow morning and if its still messed up then I'll call the helpline. I posted the photos of my sticks on another forum and general feeling was that its a peak day, typical!! 

Waiting for the OH to get home now but realistically wont be able to DTD until around 11.30pm. Will it be too late??
x


----------



## turtlebeach

I have to beg for it during my highs and peaks!!! I feel like a mad woman.

I try and BD every other high and every peak... i then try to BD the following high but sometimes we are all BD'd out by then.

This month we haven't BD'd since - I think i wore him out (my AF is due tomorrow so thats pretty bad isnt it!) my OH doesn't have a high sex drive.


----------



## turtlebeach

Waiting for the OH to get home now but realistically wont be able to DTD until around 11.30pm. Will it be too late??
x[/QUOTE said:

> My sticks on a peak have 2 lines (and only 1 for the rest of the testing but everyones seem to look different) It won't be too late to BD so go for it!!!!!
> 
> I test in the morning before work and often we dont BD until 11.30 that evening before bed. Its fine as after a peak you get a high anyway so it can still catch the eggy.
> 
> x


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi everyone!

Update time. It's been a few days.

My wife had her appointment this morning after getting the weekend off from the doctor :)

Today is day 7 of the menopur cycle.

We've been having to do 4 vials concentrated for the last 6 days, but the doctor called us this afternoon and told us to drop it down to 3 because she's responding so well.

Estrodol is close to 1200.

U/S today showed no less than 10 follies on her right side and close to the same on the left. They still have some growing to do, hence dropping the menopur. 

It's still looking like extraction will happen on Friday or Saturday so far as long as she keeps responding this well. Hopefully we get a lot of embryo's that fertilize so we can have some frozen in case this cycle fails.

More to come..


----------



## Irish Girl

Feanorous said:


> OH NO! :cry: I would leave it until tomorrow and see if it changes then - is it still asking you for sticks? maybe try ringing the helpline to see what you can do - I hope you get it sorted out hun xxx

Its so weird! I just got home from work and turned it on and it says CD 11, with a high reading but isn't asking for a stick! The only thing that would make sense is if I had turned it on at the wrong time this morning but i definitely didn't..

I am going to see what it does tomorrow morning and if its still messed up then I'll call the helpline. I posted the photos of my sticks on another forum and general feeling was that its a peak day, typical!! 

Waiting for the OH to get home now but realistically wont be able to DTD until around 11.30pm. Will it be too late??
x[/QUOTE]

It shouldnt be too late because even if it was peak you will still have another one so if you DTD last night and/or today you should still be covered - it sounds as if your machine has adjusted the time by its self and I've never heard of that before - I would be tempted to take it with me everywhere today with a stick in my bag to check if it asks for a stick at a different time -I would be pressing the on button every five minutes and probably wear the batteries out! :wacko:

I am on CD14 now and still high but Im a bit worried as last month I got loads of highs and no peak but Im doing OPK's at the same time, I did one yesterday evening and got a faint second line so Im assuming that when I do more of them and the line gets darker that means Im closer to ovulation? :shrug: I've never used them before so am a bit clueless - If you get a dark second line does that mean you are close to ovulation or that you have already ovulated? Can anyone advise me? :dohh:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hey Girls, 

Quick question, last month it found the surge by Day 12 of my cycle - which was spot on for me, however this one I haven't got anything but 2 low and rest are high (so thats 7 on the bounce now). Last months sticks I had 2 clear lines on day 11 and 12, which I believe are right, and this month I got 2 clear lines on day 12 and 13, but still showed as a high, now the 2nd line has all but disappeared and still only have one high. 

Basically I think CBFM has missed this month, I had a couple of mornings where I have used 2nd MU (morning urine) as I had been up in the night weeing a lot (inc day 12 and 13) and also my first day of cycle was just spotting until 8pm at night then full flow, so I started CBFM day after, which means that day 1 of CBFM was actual Day 2 of cycle.

What would you girls advise? My cycle is only about 26/27 days and my LP is 12/13 days long. Will it keep asking for sticks as only highs achieved? Not sure I see the point as I say I just think its missed completely, I am thinking that next month will be the same. Maybe its not for me.............what do you think?


----------



## mum38of2

Im 11 days past ovulation due on next monday 25th, BFN! Am I too early? Should I not panic just yet? HELP!! xx:wacko:


----------



## Feanorous

[/QUOTE]

It shouldnt be too late because even if it was peak you will still have another one so if you DTD last night and/or today you should still be covered - it sounds as if your machine has adjusted the time by its self and I've never heard of that before - I would be tempted to take it with me everywhere today with a stick in my bag to check if it asks for a stick at a different time -I would be pressing the on button every five minutes and probably wear the batteries out! :wacko:
[/QUOTE]

Hehe thats what I did this morning. I bought the machine and the stick to work and kept switching it on all the time to see when it would tick over. It went over to the right day when I switched it on at 10am and it was PEAK! Wahoo. No idea how the time has managed to change. For the first 5 days i was testing around 7.30am and it was fine, then it randomly changed itself!

I am going to have to carry on bringing it to work with me every day hehe.

Sorry I am no help with OPK's, I have never used them before!
x


----------



## English chick

mum38of2 said:


> Im 11 days past ovulation due on next monday 25th, BFN! Am I too early? Should I not panic just yet? HELP!! xx:wacko:

I got my positive 10dpo a day after I had implantation bleed! X


----------



## schnoodle

hi girls can i just ask, its my first month using cbfm. as a general rule do you bd every other day you get a high and every peak day? xx


----------



## Quaver

schnoodle said:


> hi girls can i just ask, its my first month using cbfm. as a general rule do you bd every other day you get a high and every peak day? xx

That seems to be the recommended thing to do, but we haven't been able to do that, and am not pg:blush:


----------



## mum38of2

Hi girlies, This is a bit embarrassing to ask but here it goes!...

My bf only ejacultaes a small amont of semen, say a teasppon full. Is this normal? Im worried but its not an easy subject to approach with him without me making him feel there is something wrong. We are using the cbfm and I have a regular 28 day cycle. we are both 38.


----------



## Irish Girl

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Quick question, last month it found the surge by Day 12 of my cycle - which was spot on for me, however this one I haven't got anything but 2 low and rest are high (so thats 7 on the bounce now). Last months sticks I had 2 clear lines on day 11 and 12, which I believe are right, and this month I got 2 clear lines on day 12 and 13, but still showed as a high, now the 2nd line has all but disappeared and still only have one high.
> 
> Basically I think CBFM has missed this month, I had a couple of mornings where I have used 2nd MU (morning urine) as I had been up in the night weeing a lot (inc day 12 and 13) and also my first day of cycle was just spotting until 8pm at night then full flow, so I started CBFM day after, which means that day 1 of CBFM was actual Day 2 of cycle.
> 
> What would you girls advise? My cycle is only about 26/27 days and my LP is 12/13 days long. Will it keep asking for sticks as only highs achieved? Not sure I see the point as I say I just think its missed completely, I am thinking that next month will be the same. Maybe its not for me.............what do you think?

This kind of happened to me last cycle - I had a load of highs and I was seeing 2 clear lines on the sticks and then they disappeared but the monitor was still showing high - the CBFM asked for all 20 sticks and then on the last one I got a low reading and the m was flashing so no peak at all. I think it may have had something to do with me having a long cycle but yours may just be because your pee wasnt concentrated enough - I would do some OPK's too to be sure. 

I've been told also that we dont always ovulate every single month, so that might be it. This happened to me a few months ago, I got really stressed out and missed ovulation and my period completely and then the next month my cycles carried on as normal. The doc told me to stop stressing as this would cause me to not ovulate properly.
Hope this helps xx 

Oh by the way I've started stalking your journal, hope you dont mind! I am a Wiganer too xx


----------



## natalies1982

hello all 

just to post to say i got my BFP today 2nd cycle using the monitor 

good luck to u all xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yay Natalie! Congratulations hunni!!! :happydance: xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

woohoo natalie congrats!


----------



## snl41296

natalies1982 said:


> hello all
> 
> just to post to say i got my BFP today 2nd cycle using the monitor
> 
> good luck to u all xx

:happydance::happydance:congrats thats awesome.. I fell PG 2 months using it as well with my DD :thumbup: its an awesome monitor! this time around 7 months long so far and I hope this cycle is the last :winkwink:


----------



## MissSazra

I have just ordered my monitor, will get it Thursday. If today is CD1, so Thursday will be CD3 can I start using it straight away or do I have to wait a whole month til my next cycle to start using it? Any help would be great, thanks!

Congrats to all those who've got their BFP's!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

you can start using it on cd3....you just have to follow the instructions on how to set it to the correct day of your cycle.


----------



## MissSazra

That's great, thanks. Was worried I'd have to wait another month to use it. I'm feeling hopeful after reading so many success stories, just want to get started with it!


----------



## reversal

Thats great nat1982 congratulations, I started using mine on day 5 im day 8 now. Fingers crossed we all get bfp's this month :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh I completely know how you feel....I am on my first month and really hope I will have a success story from it.


----------



## StillWaiting

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi everyone!
> 
> Update time. It's been a few days.
> 
> My wife had her appointment this morning after getting the weekend off from the doctor :)
> 
> Today is day 7 of the menopur cycle.
> 
> We've been having to do 4 vials concentrated for the last 6 days, but the doctor called us this afternoon and told us to drop it down to 3 because she's responding so well.
> 
> Estrodol is close to 1200.
> 
> U/S today showed no less than 10 follies on her right side and close to the same on the left. They still have some growing to do, hence dropping the menopur.
> 
> It's still looking like extraction will happen on Friday or Saturday so far as long as she keeps responding this well. Hopefully we get a lot of embryo's that fertilize so we can have some frozen in case this cycle fails.
> 
> More to come..

Sounds very technical, but good!! FX for you this Friday/Saturday!! :hugs:


----------



## rducky

KittyKatBabe said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Quick question, last month it found the surge by Day 12 of my cycle - which was spot on for me, however this one I haven't got anything but 2 low and rest are high (so thats 7 on the bounce now). Last months sticks I had 2 clear lines on day 11 and 12, which I believe are right, and this month I got 2 clear lines on day 12 and 13, but still showed as a high, now the 2nd line has all but disappeared and still only have one high.
> 
> Basically I think CBFM has missed this month, I had a couple of mornings where I have used 2nd MU (morning urine) as I had been up in the night weeing a lot (inc day 12 and 13) and also my first day of cycle was just spotting until 8pm at night then full flow, so I started CBFM day after, which means that day 1 of CBFM was actual Day 2 of cycle.
> 
> What would you girls advise? My cycle is only about 26/27 days and my LP is 12/13 days long. Will it keep asking for sticks as only highs achieved? Not sure I see the point as I say I just think its missed completely, I am thinking that next month will be the same. Maybe its not for me.............what do you think?

KittyKatBabe, I think the machine may have missed out because the urine wasn't concentrated enough. I know it's difficult if you've gotta pee during the night, it's hard to hold it! If you need to use the CBFM next month (I'm still crossing my fingers that you have a BFP!), try PIAC if you're up early and save the urine until your testing time. That way you will be using FMU when you test. I read this in the instruction booklet. I had to do this during my 1st cycle with CBFM, because I work shifts, so sometimes up early, sometimes late...Try not to get discouraged...I know that's easier said than done...

MDRussell079, good luck to you and your wife! Sounds like good news from the doctor!

Welcome, Miss Sazra! and congrats to natalies1982 on your BFP! 

As for me, I'm on CD9 and CBFM showing low. No surprise there with a 32 day cycle...One thing I've realized about TTC...it really makes you aware of time passing, what with having to count days all the time!


----------



## ttcbaby117

rducky - I agree with that one....this is my first month ttc since my surgery and these last 3 months have whizzed by but now...counting the days is making everything go by so slowly!


----------



## schnoodle

i hav definately found using the monitor days seem to go by so much more slowoly! its my first month using it and hopeflly my last! x


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh I hope so schnoodle....it goes by just as slow if you temp though and that is what I was doing before, so I figure this has to be better!


----------



## bluebird

Hello everyone!!
This is my first cycle using the CBFM and I have been reading through these pages every day. Thanks so much for all the tips!! I had one high day (CD14) and then my 2 peak days. Has anyone else had this?? It sounds like most like most people have multiple high days.... 
Hopefully the monitor will pick up more high days next month... unless we were successful this month of course! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## mum38of2

bluebird said:


> Hello everyone!!
> This is my first cycle using the CBFM and I have been reading through these pages every day. Thanks so much for all the tips!! I had one high day (CD14) and then my 2 peak days. Has anyone else had this?? It sounds like most like most people have multiple high days....
> Hopefully the monitor will pick up more high days next month... unless we were successful this month of course! Good luck to everyone!

Hi Bluebird, I am exactly the same as you! This is my first month using the monitor, One high on day 10 then two peaks and one high, Glad to see someone else is like me with less highs. Its because it detected your serge early on. Good luck!! x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Irish Girl said:


> This kind of happened to me last cycle - I had a load of highs and I was seeing 2 clear lines on the sticks and then they disappeared but the monitor was still showing high - the CBFM asked for all 20 sticks and then on the last one I got a low reading and the m was flashing so no peak at all. I think it may have had something to do with me having a long cycle but yours may just be because your pee wasnt concentrated enough - I would do some OPK's too to be sure.
> 
> I've been told also that we dont always ovulate every single month, so that might be it. This happened to me a few months ago, I got really stressed out and missed ovulation and my period completely and then the next month my cycles carried on as normal. The doc told me to stop stressing as this would cause me to not ovulate properly.
> Hope this helps xx
> 
> Oh by the way I've started stalking your journal, hope you dont mind! I am a Wiganer too xx




rducky said:


> KittyKatBabe, I think the machine may have missed out because the urine wasn't concentrated enough. I know it's difficult if you've gotta pee during the night, it's hard to hold it! If you need to use the CBFM next month (I'm still crossing my fingers that you have a BFP!), try PIAC if you're up early and save the urine until your testing time. That way you will be using FMU when you test. I read this in the instruction booklet. I had to do this during my 1st cycle with CBFM, because I work shifts, so sometimes up early, sometimes late...Try not to get discouraged...I know that's easier said than done...
> 
> ..........As for me, I'm on CD9 and CBFM showing low. No surprise there with a 32 day cycle...One thing I've realized about TTC...it really makes you aware of time passing, what with having to count days all the time!

This defo helps, thanks Irish Girl and Rducky, I have been taking a bit of a mental timeout so I kind of thought this, but I defo think i had the surge earlier in my cycle due to looking at the sticks, but I think the night weeing diluted stuff. Its Day 16 and I have 1 line only, I have started PIAC but only from Day 15 :dohh:. Not too confident on this cycle, but I just want to stay as calm as I can and not have the TTC cycles work me up. Just thinking gives me chance sort myself and house out lol.

PS - do not mind in the slightest about having new stalkers the more the merrier lol!

I want wish everyone a good lucky :dust: cycle x x x 

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mum38of2

Can anyone tell me how to get the count down to pregnancy sign on my posts?? Ive found the site, filled everything in, but clueless how to do it! Im rubbish with computers! Thank you. xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mum38of2 - You need to take the code i think its the BBcode click on User CP, Edit Signature and post it into that box and save :) That should do the trick xxx


----------



## winniemoo1

So on cd9 of first cycle using CBFM and still low kinda expected this as cycles usually around 35days since finishing pill in april! Hope I get some peaks this month fingers crossed! Xx


----------



## snl41296

I get my blood results back today not sure what time but I have to call my midwife today at 9am... just to see that I ovulated which I know for a fact I did. This test was from another doc but I don't see that doc till Nov 16th =O crazy I know So i called my midwife to tell me them =) 
still having crampy feelings for the past 3 days. I am 7DPO and I tested :bfn: I go to acupuncture today at 9am. i took my vitimins and was gagging alittle :wacko: why I have no idea I take vitimins every day. LOL and thats all with me for today


----------



## Folly

CD23 and low still! FF has once again recalculated my temps to put O at CD18 which is around the time I saw two lines on the sticks even though it did still read it as low. I'm going to guess FF is right as it is somewhere around what i expected it to be (although it may recalculate again if I didn't actually O I guess!) and the CBFM just needed this cycle to get used to me. 

We :sex: on CD 16 and CD19 as I was away in between so we didn't catch my possible O day annoyingly but hopefully close enough! Not feeling very positive though as my temp dropped way below coverline this morning, if it's back up tomorrow I'll be much happier ;)


----------



## mum2millsxx

iv peaked today on day 9.. i doubt il get pregnant this month as I wasnt really expecting it and have been away a few days so no bding.. oh well il just hv to 2dy and 2moro and hope for the best x


----------



## ttcbaby117

cd 11 and another high....I am hoping I will ov around cd 14 or 15.


----------



## KristyHart

HI all

This is my 1st month using the cbfm. I have highs on cd 10, 11, 12 and then a peak (3 bars and egg) on cd13. Does this I have O'd or am about to?

Please help xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

kristy - I dont know...but I would love to find out...I am also on my first month.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

KristyHart said:


> HI all
> 
> This is my 1st month using the cbfm. I have highs on cd 10, 11, 12 and then a peak (3 bars and egg) on cd13. Does this I have O'd or am about to?
> 
> Please help xx

The egg and 3 bars means that you have got your surge and so OV is expected within the next 12 - 36 hours from the first surge, so it could be you OV today but should have definitely done so in the next 24 hours. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

thaks kitty! thanks really helps.


----------



## KristyHart

KittyKatBabe said:


> KristyHart said:
> 
> 
> HI all
> 
> This is my 1st month using the cbfm. I have highs on cd 10, 11, 12 and then a peak (3 bars and egg) on cd13. Does this I have O'd or am about to?
> 
> Please help xx
> 
> The egg and 3 bars means that you have got your surge and so OV is expected within the next 12 - 36 hours from the first surge, so it could be you OV today but should have definitely done so in the next 24 hours. :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Great thanks hun. I can feel it hapening now...im aching teehee. Well we dtd this morning and will again tonight so hope to catch the egg :happydance::happydance:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi again,

I was just wondering, as I have ordered my monitor from the internet, I don't know how many testing sticks it comes with (if any)? Can anyone help me, does it come with the first month's supply or do I still need to buy some separately?

Thanks


----------



## KristyHart

I had to buy mine seperate hun. I dont think they come with it unless it states its a deal x


----------



## MissSazra

Ah right, ok thanks. As the pack comes with 20 sticks, is that all you need for the month, or would I need to buy a couple of packs to get started?


----------



## KristyHart

They say you need 10 per cycle. I have just got my peak at cd13. It first asked for a test on cd6. xx


----------



## MissSazra

That's great, thanks for your help. :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

MissSazra - I think the amt of sticks you use depends on how long your cycle is...if your cycle is more than 35 days you might need more than 10 sticks that first month.


----------



## MissSazra

Ah ok, thanks. I should be ok with one pack for the first couple of months. The monitor should arrive tomorrow, so will get the sticks when it arrives ready to start using it Friday.


----------



## rducky

bluebird said:


> Hello everyone!!
> This is my first cycle using the CBFM and I have been reading through these pages every day. Thanks so much for all the tips!! I had one high day (CD14) and then my 2 peak days. Has anyone else had this?? It sounds like most like most people have multiple high days....
> Hopefully the monitor will pick up more high days next month... unless we were successful this month of course! Good luck to everyone!

Welcome, Bluebird!

On my first cycle with the CBFM I had only 2 high days (CD17-18), so try not to worry, everyone is different!


----------



## bluebird

Thanks mum38 and rducky, it's nice to know I'm not the only one! I'll try not to worry, I'm only at 2 dpo so I have a loooooong way to go


----------



## schnoodle

i am on my 4th high day and hope to get a peak tomorrow.i noticed i have 2 visible lines today as strong as each other whereas yesterday i only had one visible line. x


----------



## addie25

HI everyone. I am sort of excited today but do not know if I should be. I am on day 7 of my cycle and I got 2 bars today on my cbfm. Is it normal to get 2 bars after 7 days? My pd just ended 2 days ago?

My story is I have irregular cycles. They are usually 40-45 days. Last month the monitor didnt'tshow 2 bars till day 24 or 25 and then stopped working bc I used 20 sticks and didnt see 3 bars ever but took an opk that was positive 2wice. I ovlated on day 31 and then showed again positive on day 35 for the other opk so I duno what that was about.

Does this mean I may actually have a regular cycle this month if I got my first 2 bars on day 7?

Thanks!
Addie


----------



## mum38of2

Usually all CBFM dont come with any sticks, you need to buy a box of 20. A box for your first month is fine, you may ned 10 or more for your first month. After this you'll know whether you needed just the 10 and dont need another box or if you do you've got time to get them in, hoepfully AF wont visit and you wont need any the following month! x

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285563600;4;28;16


----------



## addie25

Hi! I still have some lft from my 1st box. I didnt run out of sticks the monitor just stops asking for them after 20 days and bc my cycle is irregular it just stopped asking for sticks.

This month tho I got 2 bars today on day 7. Is that a good sign. Do you think that means I will ovulate soon and have a normal cycle this month instead of my usual 40-45 days? Last month I didnt get 2 bars till day 25 now I got 2 bars on day 7!

What do you think!

Thanks!

Addie


----------



## KristyHart

I got my first high on cd10, then 11 and 12. Then had a peak on cd13 and today cd14. Is that good? I felt O pain yesterday


----------



## mum38of2

addie25 said:


> Hi! I still have some lft from my 1st box. I didnt run out of sticks the monitor just stops asking for them after 20 days and bc my cycle is irregular it just stopped asking for sticks.
> 
> This month tho I got 2 bars today on day 7. Is that a good sign. Do you think that means I will ovulate soon and have a normal cycle this month instead of my usual 40-45 days? Last month I didnt get 2 bars till day 25 now I got 2 bars on day 7!
> 
> What do you think!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Addie

Your cbfm knows best! Looks like your about to ovulate. You might have up to 10days of high with your cycle being so long. Its good news though that you've got your highs. Mine started on day 10 so not too many days difference but my cycle is usually on 28 days, even so my highs came early even going off that.If your at all worried give the helpline a ring on the packet, I did. They will reassure you more than anyone as they are trained on the cbfm.

Try not to worry. Good luck! xx :kiss:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285563600;4;28;16


----------



## snl41296

i would for sure go with the CBFM it will not steer u wrong! got PG 2 months with DD


----------



## mum38of2

snl41296 said:


> i would for sure go with the CBFM it will not steer u wrong! got PG 2 months with DD

Hope its my 2nd time lucky like you next month. Feel like its not my turn this month, test Monday but period pain today.:nope:

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1285563600;4;28;16


----------



## addie25

Thank you! Last month I was upset bc it didnt work for me being that my cycle was so long so after my 1 high day i just started using regular opks bc cbfm would not let me test anymore. Now this month its high on day 7 and I am so excited. I got a gail reading that said I would get a BFP in November maybe she is correct! I hope for all of us we get our BFP this cycle!


----------



## doddy0402

Hi, can I just ask, does the monitor stop asking for sticks after its asked for 20? for some reason I didn't get a peak until cd 24, and I'm now on cd26 and it didn't ask me for a stick this morning. x


----------



## rducky

doddy0402 said:


> Hi, can I just ask, does the monitor stop asking for sticks after its asked for 20? for some reason I didn't get a peak until cd 24, and I'm now on cd26 and it didn't ask me for a stick this morning. x

Yes, it will ask for 10 or 20 sticks. If you go over 10, it will automatically ask for sticks until you hit 20 and then stop asking. I think that's why the company says that the machine is suitable for cycles up to 42 days. HTH!


----------



## addie25

Hi ladies!

I am on cycle day 8 and I got 2 bars yesterday and today. How many days of 2 bars do you usually get be4 3 bars. Also, do you try every day for the 2 bars or do u continue the every other day method? Thanks for your help. I am so excited that my cycle is normal this month. I was not expecting this monitor to work for me since my cycle is 40-45 days usually and last month it didn't work for me 4 that reason so I used regular opk's. I am crossing my fingers that this is a good sign and this is the month!

Thank you for your help!

Addie :flower:


----------



## Quaver

addie25 said:


> I am on cycle day 8 and I got 2 bars yesterday and today. How many days of 2 bars do you usually get be4 3 bars. Also, do you try every day for the 2 bars or do u continue the every other day method?

I usually get 2 days of 2 bars (High). But everyone is different:flower:
I think we are supposed to :sex: every other day on High and every day on Peak. We (DH) can never get that much in, and alas I'm still not pg:dohh:


----------



## xsarahbellax

I'm on CD18 now. This is my 5th high day, so hoping my peak will be soon! Hope the Soy Isoflavones have had an effect & it will be earlier than last month (CD22). Getting impatient now!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

addie - this is my first montha nd I got highs from cd8 till cd 12 and got my peak today on cd 13....FF told me I should be ovulating tomorrow! I am so excited!


----------



## ttcbaby117

I was just obsessing about my peak today...wonder if anyone can shed some light on this one!!!

So since my highs start about 4 days ago I only got to hold my pee through the night about 5 hours...b/c I was not getting much sleep....last night however, I got to hold my pee for 7 hours and happen to get my peak today....will that make a difference, do you think it only peaked because I was able to hold my pee for 2 more hours?

Also, can I expect to automatically have another peak day tomorrow????

Sorry I know this question seems stupid but like I said....I am obsessing!


----------



## schnoodle

i got my first peak today? how soon after getting this will i ovulate please?


----------



## bluebird

I've been asking lots of questions lately and not answering any... bad karma!!! so here goes....

addie25: It was my first month using the CBFM and I only had 1 high day before my 2 peak days. But I have read other posts where women have had lots of high days, like 10 or more. I think you'll just have to wait and see!!

ttcbaby117: I think its probably your peak! You can check your stick though to make sure... if the inside line is pretty dark, then it's probably the peak. And yes, you will get a peak day tomorrow and then a high day following that. You dont even need to give the monitor the sticks.

schnoodle: I've heard that you ovulate 12-36 hours after your peak. So that means you will probably ovulate tonight or sometime tomorrow. Time to get down!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good luck girls, I'm testing in 6 days so I hope my karma (which is now squeaky clean) will send some good vibes my way!


----------



## MDRussell0779

And we're off! My wife just took her hCG trigger shot! Egg retrieval is sunday AM at 7:30, embryo implantation is wednesday morning, and pregnancy test is scheduled for november 7th.

SO nervous!

Keep you posted :D


----------



## rducky

MDRussell0779 said:


> And we're off! My wife just took her hCG trigger shot! Egg retrieval is sunday AM at 7:30, embryo implantation is wednesday morning, and pregnancy test is scheduled for november 7th.
> 
> SO nervous!
> 
> Keep you posted :D

Fingers crossed for you! I hope everything goes well!


----------



## Quaver

MDRussell0779 said:


> And we're off! My wife just took her hCG trigger shot! Egg retrieval is sunday AM at 7:30, embryo implantation is wednesday morning, and pregnancy test is scheduled for november 7th.
> 
> SO nervous!
> 
> Keep you posted :D

Good luck!:happydance:
:dust:


----------



## addie25

Tccbaby117 thanks for letting me know! I am excited to turn my monitor on every morning now that my cycle is normal this month! Good Luck! Hope you get your BFP this month!!!!!!


----------



## kesha8195

I had success also with the monitor on my second month of using it. I had been ttc for 10 months before getting the monitor. If it is your first month using it, it will give you a lot of high days. I recently pulled out the monitor again, ttc #3, and my cycles have gotten pretty long because I was breastfeeding. I have since weaned her and hopefully they get back to normal. Baby Dust to all!!!!


----------



## snl41296

My Temps WENT WAYYYYYYYYYYY UP THIS MORNING 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
My Gut feelign that I am PG maybe TRUE!!!!
U guys have to look at my chart..
I am 10DPO and its still :bfn: I maybe a late bloomer :haha:

Remember with DD I was 15DPO/16DPO..

I really think I am PG this time


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Gl snl!


----------



## MissSazra

I've finally got mine, on CD5 so guessing it may ask for a stick tomorrow after reading the posts here. It's so exciting now I've got it, this could be our month!

Good luck to everyone, sending lots of :dust:! Xx


----------



## Fiorucci88

Hi Ladies! 

I've tried to weed through this thread to find an answer, but it's just so big and overwhelming, haha. 

Anyway, I'm thinking of buying a CBFM today. I've read really great reviews on it, and have been TTC for 10 months, with no luck so I figure it can't hurt. My main question is this, 

I have 28-29 day cycles, that being said is there any chance I dont O on cd14? I'm thinking I don't, since we always make sure to BD on and around that day, and so far nothing. Has anyone on a 28 day cycle bought on of these and found out their O day was way off from what they thought it was? 

Thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Fiorucci Welcome :)

It is deffintly worth getting it! i know its not cheap but think of it as a down payment for a baby :haha:

Ive been TTC for 2 and half years and this is my second cycle of using it, Im 10dpo and the pic in my avatar is the pregnancy test that i took this morning, Im not going to say BFP just yet though :D


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks bluebird, I did get another peak reading! G/L to you in 6 days, I hope you get that BFP!

snl - that is a great temp today, I cant wait to see what your temp is tomorrow!

Well I got my 2nd peak today which I guess is normal....Not sure I will get to do it again today.....do you guys think I dtd enough, you can see by looking at my FF chart!


----------



## Fiorucci88

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey Fiorucci Welcome :)
> 
> It is deffintly worth getting it! i know its not cheap but think of it as a down payment for a baby :haha:
> 
> Ive been TTC for 2 and half years and this is my second cycle of using it, Im 10dpo and the pic in my avatar is the pregnancy test that i took this morning, Im not going to say BFP just yet though :D

 Hi MissZoiex! Thanks! 

Yea I talked to DH about getting it and he's all for it, so I think we will be getting one today. I just have a nagging feeling that I'm not "normal" and dont O on cd14, so we shall see. I figure it can't hurt. 

Are your cycles "normal" length? Did the CBFM tell you anything about your O date that you didn't know before? 

That looks like it could be a :bfp: to me!!! Fingers crossed for you!!! Lots of :dust: !!!!!


----------



## mum2millsxx

Fiorucci88 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> I've tried to weed through this thread to find an answer, but it's just so big and overwhelming, haha.
> 
> Anyway, I'm thinking of buying a CBFM today. I've read really great reviews on it, and have been TTC for 10 months, with no luck so I figure it can't hurt. My main question is this,
> 
> I have 28-29 day cycles, that being said is there any chance I dont O on cd14? I'm thinking I don't, since we always make sure to BD on and around that day, and so far nothing. Has anyone on a 28 day cycle bought on of these and found out their O day was way off from what they thought it was?
> 
> Thanks!

Heyaa i hv a 28/29 day cycle and as you thought i O'd around day 14 on average.. I am on the 2nd month of using CBFM and the first month O'd on day 12 and this month O'd on day 9 so i definately think its worth investing in one!!


----------



## Quaver

Fiorucci88 said:


> Are your cycles "normal" length? Did the CBFM tell you anything about your O date that you didn't know before?

Yep, found out I ov later than I thought:flower:


----------



## ttcbaby117

I actually am seeign that I am oving earlier than I thought. I always thought I oved around cd16 but I oved this month on cd 14.


----------



## ttcbaby117

is it possible to get 2 peaks and then a high and then another peak again? how will I be certain that I oved?


----------



## reversal

hi ladies I have my cbfm now im on day 12 and on the second line/block could someone tell me will i get another block and will this mean im highly fertile then an egg picture to tell me im ovulating (sorry im an amature)


----------



## svgirl

I have been lurking on this thread for a while and decide to make a post.

I have been TTC for 2 years with no luck so my DH decided to get me the CBFM. I started using it in Aug '10, and now in my third month. I usually get afew days high and then peak (2 days) then back to high (1 day) before going back to low. Just had my 2 peak days on Thurs/Fri, and high today. I really hope to get my BFP.


----------



## babyhopes2010

svgirl said:


> I have been lurking on this thread for a while and decide to make a post.
> 
> I have been TTC for 2 years with no luck so my DH decided to get me the CBFM. I started using it in Aug '10, and now in my third month. I usually get afew days high and then peak (2 days) then back to high (1 day) before going back to low. Just had my 2 peak days on Thurs/Fri, and high today. I really hope to get my BFP.

Goodluck hun:hugs:
iv been off depo 21 months so i know how hard it is :kiss:
i got my cbfm and used it last cycle :)
This will be my second month,im on cd 5 atm :)


----------



## winniemoo1

fingers crossed zoie xx


----------



## schnoodle

i have a quick question girls please. i got my peaks fri and saturday and have a high today. will i count today as 1dpo?


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep :)


I have a question :)
I only have 7 cb tests............ i ovulated on 16th so if i set my moniotr for cd5 even tho it will be cd 9 it will ask for tests cd10......as cant afford pack of sticks :(
would cbfm stil show peak? it will think cd16 is cd 12


----------



## winniemoo1

Cd 13 and still low for me :( x


----------



## Fiorucci88

> Heyaa i hv a 28/29 day cycle and as you thought i O'd around day 14 on average.. I am on the 2nd month of using CBFM and the first month O'd on day 12 and this month O'd on day 9 so i definately think its worth investing in one!!

Thanks so much! Yea I get the feeling I'm not O'ing on day 14, so I'm excited to get the CBFM. I ordered it last night, paid for 1 day shipping, so hopefully it will be here monday so I can start using it this cycle! Fingers crossed :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> yep :)
> 
> 
> I have a question :)
> I only have 7 cb tests............ i ovulated on 16th so if i set my moniotr for cd5 even tho it will be cd 9 it will ask for tests cd10......as cant afford pack of sticks :(
> would cbfm stil show peak? it will think cd16 is cd 12

anyone have any ideas :thumbup:


----------



## addie25

Hi!

I have a quick question. I have been getting 2 bars since Thursday (It is Sunday) How many days of 2 bars do you usually get. Also, when I look at the test sticks I see 2 lines one is light one dark. Will the light one turn dark when I get 3 bars or ovulation or does it always stay light?

Thank you for your help!

Addie


----------



## addie25

Shonoodle: I would count it as 1dpo if I were you.


----------



## Feanorous

Hi everyone

Hope you are all doing well. I haven't been on this thread for a little while, have I missed any BFP's?? Hope so! :happydance:

So, I am on CD 17, 4/5 dpo I think. I am not holding out too much hope this month as I think we probably missed it. Here it how it went down:


Thurs - High - BD
Friday - High - No BD
Saturday - High - BD
Sunday - High - No BD
Monday - High - No BD
Tuesday - Peak - No BD
Wednesday - Peak - BD (although it was about 2am this morning, so technically Thurs! lol)
Thurs - High

What does everyone think?

I know its waaaaay to early to think there are any kind of signd but yesterday I had the strangest tingly sensation right down below, like a pulling feeling. Totally gone today though. Today I have had quite alot of creamy stuff, which I'm not sure means anything. I've never really paid much attention to that before!

Sending lots of luck to all who are testing soon.
x


----------



## babyhopes2010

not the best bd timing but sperm can live inside for days :)


----------



## babyhopes2010

addie25 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I have a quick question. I have been getting 2 bars since Thursday (It is Sunday) How many days of 2 bars do you usually get. Also, when I look at the test sticks I see 2 lines one is light one dark. Will the light one turn dark when I get 3 bars or ovulation or does it always stay light?
> 
> Thank you for your help!
> 
> Addie

this mite help
https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...&ndsp=13&ved=1t:429,r:3,s:31&biw=1341&bih=488


----------



## addie25

babyhopes: thank you for the pictures. It def did help!


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

babyhopes2010 said:


> yep :)
> 
> 
> I have a question :)
> I only have 7 cb tests............ i ovulated on 16th so if i set my moniotr for cd5 even tho it will be cd 9 it will ask for tests cd10......as cant afford pack of sticks :(
> would cbfm stil show peak? it will think cd16 is cd 12

I think you can just turn it on, but not give it sticks until you're closer to your O date, that way you save sticks, but don't confuse the monitor about your cycles. I don't know though for sure, I never tried it. Good Luck!


----------



## MDRussell0779

Hi everyone:

My wife had her egg retrieval done today. THIRTY EGGS!!!

The only downside is that her estrogen level is through the roof from the menopur (7200!) and is literally the highest he's seen in his career.

So, right now, we're at risk of having to wait past the 5 day period that they can be transferred back in "fresh", and may have to freeze them for a week while her levels come down.

A day 5 transfer would be fine because that's when they're primed right up to be implanted.. usually they do it day 3.

Anyhow, we'll keep you posted :) But yeah! thirty eggs! And they'll call me tomorrow to tell me how many embryo's we have cooking :)

WOOHOO!


----------



## Tccno2

MDRussell0779 said:


> Hi everyone:
> 
> My wife had her egg retrieval done today. THIRTY EGGS!!!
> 
> The only downside is that her estrogen level is through the roof from the menopur (7200!) and is literally the highest he's seen in his career.
> 
> So, right now, we're at risk of having to wait past the 5 day period that they can be transferred back in "fresh", and may have to freeze them for a week while her levels come down.
> 
> A day 5 transfer would be fine because that's when they're primed right up to be implanted.. usually they do it day 3.
> 
> Anyhow, we'll keep you posted :) But yeah! thirty eggs! And they'll call me tomorrow to tell me how many embryo's we have cooking :)
> 
> WOOHOO!

Congratulations on the number of eggs. I really hope that several embryos develop and you and your wife have a successful transfer! 

Keep us posted and baby dust in buckets x


----------



## rducky

MDRussell, I have all fingers crossed for you and your wife. I hope the levels can come down and she can have a successful 5 day transfer. 30 eggs retrieved sounds great!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, Well im going to jump right in and say i got my :bfp: !


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow :yipee: how long u been trying?
congrats hun xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Just over 2 and a half years my DF has low mobility this was the third month of hm taking his vits! :D x


----------



## babyhopes2010

wow that amazing hun,so happy for u.gives me the pma i need weve been trying for long time.i got dh on vitamins
what did ur dh take? x


----------



## rducky

Congrats, xMissxZoiex!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

He was on

1000mg Vit C
Vit D
Vit E
Zinc
Selenium
Ginseng
Calcium
Magnesium
MultiVits
L-Carnitine
Omega 3
Maca

I think thats it :)


----------



## snl41296

xMissxZoiex said:


> He was on
> 
> 1000mg Vit C
> Vit D
> Vit E
> Zinc
> Selenium
> Ginseng
> Calcium
> Magnesium
> MultiVits
> L-Carnitine
> Omega 3
> Maca
> 
> I think thats it :)

awesome congrats! its awesome news I hope to be right behind you


----------



## xMissxZoiex

O i also forgot he take Vitamin B6 :)


----------



## picturegin

i have a cbfm machine that i used last cycle. i have a longer cycle than normal plus this month my first round clomid. ihave eight test left from another box, has anyone used test sticks from two different boxes and been ok??.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i used two different boxes the cycle you'll be fine! :D x


----------



## picturegin

thank so much. just getting up so ima start poas this am....so r u preggo? if so how many cycles you use the cbfm? clomid?


----------



## snl41296

xMissxZoiex said:


> O i also forgot he take Vitamin B6 :)

how many DPO are u?


----------



## picturegin

I am 9 dpo,
clomid 5-9 (last night tonight)
af cycle 35-40 
I use clearblue fertility monitor (start testing on 9th)
Last ovulate date was cd 23, not sure if this is going to change with clomid??


----------



## xMissxZoiex

picturegin said:


> thank so much. just getting up so ima start poas this am....so r u preggo? if so how many cycles you use the cbfm? clomid?

Yep it took 2 CBFM cycles, 2 and half years TTC with male factor and Soy Isoflavones! :D



snl41296 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> O i also forgot he take Vitamin B6 :)
> 
> how many DPO are u?Click to expand...

Im 12dpo :D
Been getting Pos tests since 10dpo! :D xxxxx


----------



## Jenni4

Congratulations Zoie!! That's awesome news!!


----------



## snl41296

xMissxZoiex said:


> picturegin said:
> 
> 
> thank so much. just getting up so ima start poas this am....so r u preggo? if so how many cycles you use the cbfm? clomid?
> 
> Yep it took 2 CBFM cycles, 2 and half years TTC with male factor and Soy Isoflavones! :D
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> O i also forgot he take Vitamin B6 :)Click to expand...
> 
> how many DPO are u?Click to expand...
> 
> Im 12dpo :D
> Been getting Pos tests since 10dpo! :D xxxxxClick to expand...

thats awesome =)


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thanks Ladies


----------



## Irish Girl

CONGRATS MISS ZOIE!!! :happydance: WOOHOO!!

So pleased for you and hope everything goes well for you xxx

Im a bit fed up at the mo because I'm on my 8th day of highs and no sign of peak yet, and OH is being quite difficult with me dodging my advances to get him in the sack! :haha: I've not told him where my cycle is up to or anything but he seems to be shying away from me anyway lol - he has been working loads of overtime recently and I know he is knackered most of the time - he tells me I am on a promise tonight though so fx I get my way! :winkwink:
Im wondering if I will ever get a peak though so we'll have to see - still got a few sticks left so there is still time.

Good luck to everyone who hasnt had their peaks already, Im sure they will come xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

My first month i thought the same! i didnt get a peak then but this month i only got 2highs i think lol and jumped straight to peak


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congratulations Miss Zoie, thats fab news.

My CBFM story is a bit different, my first month found my peak no probs, this second no peak - but the stick did get 2 lines around the right time, but I had a few days at that time where I was up in the night 2 or 3 times and never PIAC, so I think may have been too dilute. So I am not panicking too much, I have now run out of sticks though as I am on Day 21 of 26 day cycle and its still asking for sticks (still on high) but when I check the stick there is only 1 line. I am not buying another box at this stage of my cycle as I just don't want. Will wait until :witch: arrives before I buy a box.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Congrats, xMissxZoiex! 

picturegin - Clomid delayed my ovulation from cd14 to about cd17....but if your ovulation is already delayed then I would say it will bring it forward. I think the average is that you can expect to ovulate within 10 days of taking your last clomid pill....g/l I hope it works for you!


----------



## turtlebeach

Congrats Miss Zoie!!! Am really pleased for you! I remember your messages last month when we were all getting peaks!! Glad it worked for you... let hope lots more of us get BFP's this month thanks to CBFM!

x


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm on day 3 - don't you just wish sometimes you had a fast forward button to get to ovulation!!!!!!

It will be my 3rd month with CBFM (however first 2 months i'm not counting as I have since found out the tablets I was on were stopping my egg from popping out!) so first month where things are actually possible is this month!!!!....


----------



## rducky

I am on CD15, still low. Last month, I got my first high on CD17...I really do wish there was a fast forward to ovulation button!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im on cd 7 :( yawn


----------



## picturegin

*zoie* congrats!! you gave me such hope, this will be my 2 cycle and clomid only with the 2 cycle...

*ttcbaby117*
thanks for letting mek now about clomid. did you have success with it, if so how many cycles? this is my first cycle I dont know how much longer I will be able to hang on with a positive outlook. 

thanks it helps hearing other stories


----------



## ttcbaby117

No I didnt have success with it...but that was b/c I had fibroids inside my uterus. If I dont get pg in the next few months then I will be back on clomid and will probably have a better chance now that the fibroids were removed. Check out the clomid club forum there are great ladies on there.


----------



## picturegin

i definately will...I didn't know there was a clomid forum! thanks


----------



## ljo1984

i have a question, this is my 2nd cycle on CBFM and last month got peak on day 16 so now im on CD 8 and its not asked me for a test yet which i expected. but when on average will it start asking? just so ive got an idea.


----------



## babyhopes2010

awwww id like to know too :)


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> awwww id like to know too :)

were both on same day i think!! we'll have to try keep each other sane this month lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ljo1984 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> awwww id like to know too :)
> 
> were both on same day i think!! we'll have to try keep each other sane this month lol.Click to expand...

:haha:Youll have a job trying to keep me sane:wacko:
im cd 8 so one day behind you.my last cycle was 30 days:happydance:
which was very short cycle for me so hopeful ill have the same again:thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

well i cam on lare morning so waited till the next day to do monitor otherwise i woudnt be able to test within the time frame on work days. so in cd 8 on monitor lol. keeping my fingers crossed for you this month, you've waited long enough now. xxxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:kiss:
:hugs:Thanks hun
Goodluck to you.i havent switched my monitor on get only got a few sticks so monitor says cd5 i am cd8 tho so should get peak on monitors cd13 :thumbup:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Earlier on this thread I think someone said it asks for the first stick on either CD5 or CD9. Mine asked for a stick on CD9 this cycle & I got peaks CD19 & 20.


----------



## ljo1984

oooo maybe tomorrow then. we'll see. thanks.


----------



## winniemoo1

Cd15 and still low on first cycle using Cbfm : (! Wish those highs would appear x


----------



## reversal

1st cycle using monitor im cd15 and I got my egg sign this morning I was so excited (sad I know) so just waiting for dh to get in from work, im praying this month is our month, fx for us all


----------



## rducky

So, I think I may have messed up this month...

On CD 13, I woke up too late. I POAS without realizing that my testing window was finished. So, I look at the stick and see that the estrogen line is a bit paler than CD12 and there is a pale LH line that wasn't there on CD 12. I know...we're not supposed to try to read the lines. We were at the in-laws house, with all the family there, so it wasn't like we were gonna :sex: anyways. There wasn't much :sex: in the days before this either because I had been working 5 night shifts in a row. I tried to forget about it and I tested as usual on CD 14...CBFM showed low. The estrogen line was sort of dark again and there was no LH line at all.

Now I am on CD 16 and the CBFM is still showing low, with dark estrogen line and no LH line. I'm trying not to panic because I only got my first high on CD17 last cycle...but I'm panicking!!! The whole reason I got the CBFM is because my cycles are irregular, so I'm worried that maybe I missed out somehow.

So, I guess my question is, has anyone had an faint LH line just disappear the next day? My rational brain knows that this is crazy...I should just calm down and wait...but it's really tough.


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv had a peak that was very strong then a peak the next day that only had one line so its pos u may have missed the eggy or u are gearing up for ovulation now.my opinion is ur proberly yet to ovulate so carrying on with the sexy time x
do u chart? x


----------



## rducky

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv had a peak that was very strong then a peak the next day that only had one line so its pos u may have missed the eggy or u are gearing up for ovulation now.my opinion is ur proberly yet to ovulate so carrying on with the sexy time x
> do u chart? x

I don't chart because I work night shifts, and I get up at different times every day. Some days I sleep really well and other days I just snooze for a few hours at a time, so I figured that my temps wouldn't be very accurate....it's at times like these that I wish I did chart.


----------



## babyhopes2010

all i can suggest is keeping doing it ;)


----------



## Jenni4

Hello Ladies.....Well I think I finally got my :bfp:!!! I'm 9dpo so it's still a bit early but there is definitely a line on the frer. I've been on this site with my monitor since July....ttc since May 2010....so this was my fourth cycle with the monitor. Hopefully this is not a false alarm.....finger's crossed!!! :happydance:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

rducky said:


> I don't chart because I work night shifts, and I get up at different times every day. Some days I sleep really well and other days I just snooze for a few hours at a time, so I figured that my temps wouldn't be very accurate....it's at times like these that I wish I did chart.

Hey RD,

I had a similar month to you last one, my CBFM hasn't got a peak or gone back to Low, although the 'm' has now started to flash after the stick this morning (oh yes still asking for sticks - Day 23 and started on Day 6).

I looked at the sticks of mine from day 8 onwards and i had 1 line, then 2 -faint one then it disappeared but as I say had a few to many loo breaks in the night and think i messed up my window one morning, so I am thinking I need another 2/3 cycles for CBFM to get my timings right. 

It is so frustrating as I didn't :sex: much due to the readings to start, but decided to turn it on its head this cycle, despite clinging on to the hope we managed it this one lol. So I know exactly how you are feeling.

I just wanted to add that I don't chart either and won't be doing more as personal preference, the CBFM is enough for me x x x


----------



## hope4bump

Jenni4 said:


> Hello Ladies.....Well I think I finally got my :bfp:!!! I'm 9dpo so it's still a bit early but there is definitely a line on the frer. I've been on this site with my monitor since July....ttc since May 2010....so this was my fourth cycle with the monitor. Hopefully this is not a false alarm.....finger's crossed!!! :happydance:

Great news! Congratulations Hun


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Congrats Jenni4, I think this could be it for you, did you find that CBFM got in tune with your cycles from the start?


----------



## clairebear26

Hey Jenni4 Congrats! Fingers cross it's definitely your BFP! 
I haven't been on here for ages as I got married last month and then was away on honeymoon.

I'm on a peak on my CBFM at the mo, 

C xx


----------



## Jenni4

Thanks ladies!! My monitor picked up my peak the first month, but always went straight from low to peak...I'm not sure why...then this current month i hit my peak and then did not ovulate for two more days according to my bbt charting. it's weird. some months i ovulated on my first peak and then other months on the high after the peak. i'm glad i was charting so it helps to pin point my ovulation.


----------



## babyhopes2010

congrats jen :)

My monitor says cd6 i am on cd 9.i done this to save on sticks but i think i mite regret it as it might not show my peak now :(
what do ya think? x


----------



## Irish Girl

QUOTE]
Hey RD,

I had a similar month to you last one, my CBFM hasn't got a peak or gone back to Low, although the 'm' has now started to flash after the stick this morning (oh yes still asking for sticks - Day 23 and started on Day 6).

I looked at the sticks of mine from day 8 onwards and i had 1 line, then 2 -faint one then it disappeared but as I say had a few to many loo breaks in the night and think i messed up my window one morning, so I am thinking I need another 2/3 cycles for CBFM to get my timings right. 

It is so frustrating as I didn't :sex: much due to the readings to start, but decided to turn it on its head this cycle, despite clinging on to the hope we managed it this one lol. So I know exactly how you are feeling.
[/QUOTE]

Hi Kittycat I know what you mean I think I am in exactly in the same situation - Im on CD22 and still getting high readings and I've only got three sticks left so Im worried that Im not going to get a peak at all again, I didnt get one last cycle either. We didnt :sex: much either because OH thought I was putting pressure on him even though I wasnt and we had a big fight about it but all is well now and I got two lines on the stick this morning so I dont know if I am ovulating but that the monitor is just not picking up on it :shrug: maybe it needs another cycle to figure me out too. Good luck and hope we both get peaks very soon!

Jenni4 congratulations! xxxxx


----------



## hope4bump

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats jen :)
> 
> My monitor says cd6 i am on cd 9.i done this to save on sticks but i think i mite regret it as it might not show my peak now :(
> what do ya think? x

I havent started using my CBFM yet, as i am waiting for AF to arrive and for my new cycle to begin...as far as i understand it is very important to give the monitor sticks when it requests them? I am not sure, as i said, havent used mine yet, but that is the overall idea i get from reading the posts?... hope someone can help you....


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Thanks Irishgirl, my OH doesn't know I am using the CBFM he is against me getting obsessed, even though I do regardless.

I am sure we will both get peaks, I think it just needs a bit longer to get used to our cycles. How long are yours? Mine are 24 - 31 days (they vary every couple of months) usually around 27 days so I am due in next couple hence why the m came on. 

So I am sticking with it and hoping I get the peeing in a cup next few weeks sorted and get my peak again!! lol


----------



## babyhopes2010

im gonna use the sticks when cbfm asks but i can always read them anyways :) xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

babyhopes2010 said:


> congrats jen :)
> 
> My monitor says cd6 i am on cd 9.i done this to save on sticks but i think i mite regret it as it might not show my peak now :(
> what do ya think? x

Hi, not sure it may still show your peak, but I would defo get the days as close as. How long are your cycles? If you are like me around 27 days, I would use from Day 6 (which could be day 7 if like me you came on at night and need keep your window). 

I could understand if you had longer cycles, but I assumed that once you had used CBFM for a couple of months, it would get used to your cycles and ask for sticks later, so that it only uses 10 sticks a month? Is that not right??? These are just my thoughts, maybe its as well for you to give the CB helpline a ring and see what they say.

Sorry can't be much more use xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks hun,i just cant afford all this sticks.thats why i did it,but regretting it.ill do the sticks when it asks me too.i have opks anyways so ill use them just in case :)

my cycle last month was 30 days which is unsual for me so hopefully my cycles are getting back to normal :yipee:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

I am same as you, they are quite expensive, I basically used the 10 then as I am positive my peak was missed and also because I have short cycles I have been putting a used stick in if that makes sense, I also put it two different ones and it hasn't dropped back to low or anything yet. But that at least saves money.

But basically as soon as i get my peak I am not peeing on a stick, no more than 10. Will take my chances due to the length of my cycles if that makes sense


----------



## rducky

rducky said:


> Hey RD,
> 
> I had a similar month to you last one, my CBFM hasn't got a peak or gone back to Low, although the 'm' has now started to flash after the stick this morning (oh yes still asking for sticks - Day 23 and started on Day 6).
> 
> I looked at the sticks of mine from day 8 onwards and i had 1 line, then 2 -faint one then it disappeared but as I say had a few to many loo breaks in the night and think i messed up my window one morning, so I am thinking I need another 2/3 cycles for CBFM to get my timings right.

I hadn't even had one day of High when I messed up on CD13, so that's why I was so worried...5 more hours till I can test today...

I can see how it would be very frustrating to have almost a full cycle of High readings....aargh!


----------



## rducky

Jenni4 said:


> Hello Ladies.....Well I think I finally got my :bfp:!!! I'm 9dpo so it's still a bit early but there is definitely a line on the frer. I've been on this site with my monitor since July....ttc since May 2010....so this was my fourth cycle with the monitor. Hopefully this is not a false alarm.....finger's crossed!!! :happydance:

Congratulations!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

it is my understanding that you will start getting highs when the CBFM detects estrogen.. then as soon as it detects LH... it will give you your peak... 

THEN it goes into automatic mode...because it is programmed to automatically give you a 2nd peak day, then the next day a high, then the next day a low...but will still ask you for sticks for these days

I tested this last month

so once I hit my peak...even though it will ask you for sticks the next few days you do NOT have to waste new just give it an old/used stick.

(last month I had an expired stick laying around...i didnt even pee on it) and sure enough I stuck this expired stick in day after I reached my peak and it gave me a peak again...then the next day used the same stick it gave me a high, then next day a low... auto mode..


so long story short... save your sticks... after you reach your high it goes on auto mode...still asks for stick... but just put in a used one..


this is what I do now to save on sticks (4th month using CBFM)


----------



## xsarahbellax

After my first peak, I didn't switch my monitor on during my testing window, but turned it on a few hours after, and sure enough, it gave me a second peak & then a high, even though I didn't POAS, so, you don't even need to put an old stick in!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep thats what mine does :)


----------



## Fiorucci88

Congrats Jenni4!!! 


Morning all! So my CBFM came yesterday, I was on cycle day 5, so set it accordingly. This morning I turned it on and it asked me for a stick, so I POAS with FMU, put it in, let it compute and it gave me a high day!! 

Has anyone ever gotten a High Day on CD6? And with their first stick ever? Confused....

Thanks


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

xsarahbellax said:


> After my first peak, I didn't switch my monitor on during my testing window, but turned it on a few hours after, and sure enough, it gave me a second peak & then a high, even though I didn't POAS, so, you don't even need to put an old stick in!!

I tried this my 3rd month... not putting a stick in at all... and it seemed the next month it started asking me for sticks earlier the following cycle...like at day 6 (rather than day 8 like it was the previous months?) so I thought maybe that had something to do with me not given sticks at the end of the last cycle... so to play it safe if it asks me for a stick after it sees my high.. i just give it a "dummy" stick... :shrug:

Another thing.. I feel it is very misleading and actually "just not right" that Clear Blue Company as a whole has this computer programmed to give you these automatic readings but still "makes" you waste sticks...

why dont they just tell you right off the bat, or program the computer as such to not ask for a stick, and just give you the automated reading, instead of telling you to put a new stick in.... If I wasnt such an internet dork I would have never discovered this, and I would clearly be wasting 3 sticks each month..


----------



## ttcbaby117

jenni congrats

fior- I got my first high on cd 8 and i ovulated on cd14....maybe you will ovulate around cd 12 or 13...but also be perpared that you might get quite a few days of highs before your peak.


----------



## Folly

Back from 2WW and onto my second cycle with the CBFM! 

I had a whole month of lows so I am really hoping the monitor has learned me a little more this month and that I will at the very least get some highs this month and with any luck the elusive peak!


----------



## Fiorucci88

thanks ttcbaby117! I was actually kind of happy to see the high this morning bc I bought the CBFM after 10 months ttc and suspecting I dont ovulate on cd14. Hopefully this will bring us some much needed luck :)


----------



## Irish Girl

KittyKatBabe said:


> Thanks Irishgirl, my OH doesn't know I am using the CBFM he is against me getting obsessed, even though I do regardless.
> 
> I am sure we will both get peaks, I think it just needs a bit longer to get used to our cycles. How long are yours? Mine are 24 - 31 days (they vary every couple of months) usually around 27 days so I am due in next couple hence why the m came on.
> 
> So I am sticking with it and hoping I get the peeing in a cup next few weeks sorted and get my peak again!! lol

Unfortunately for me my cycles are longer - anything from 36 to 50 days - I only came off the pill after years and years on it so I think my body is getting used to that as well. I am totally rubbish at peeing on a stick so I always pee in a cup, I find its much easier especially when half asleep lol. I've been doing opk's (only cheap ones) as well and Im getting a stronger second line today as well as two lines on my CBFM sticks so I think Im nearly there, will probably run out of sticks just when it would have detected my peak - typical :growlmad:


----------



## addie25

Hi!

I am on day 13. I got my first high on day 7 and I am still on highs on day 13 (2 bars) When do you think I will get 3 bars. I am starting to get nervous. :shrug:

Thanks for your help!
Addie :flower:


----------



## Irish Girl

Im so excited I finally got my peak! Yay! :happydance: 

Im just so pleased that I am finally ovulating, now just need to work on the OH to get him to play along lol :haha:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi, :wave:

I hope you don't mind me joining here. I'm using my CBFM for the first time this month (cycle 11) as I thought it might be a good idea and is easier than OPKs, at least I think so! 

I got my first high this morning on CD15 after low, low, low until then. I was wondering if this is normal? When I was using OPKs I was getting really strong second lines at around CD14-16 so I was really worried that the CBFM was picking up a hormonal problem or something - I hope it's just my overactive imagination! 

Also, I have been getting oodles of EWCM over the past couple of days (CD12-now) and would have thought that that would be signalling an increase in fertility but was a bit spooked when CBFM didn't pick it up... 

Finally, (it's a litany, I know!) I ALWAYS have a second line of some sort on an OPK no matter when in the month I take them but haven't been getting them on the CB test sticks. Does anyone know if this is normal? 

I think fundamentally, I'm busy wondering... IS THIS NORMAL??!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Folly

lauraclili said:


> I think fundamentally, I'm busy wondering... IS THIS NORMAL??!!!!! :haha:

I think so! I don't think anyone should worry too much about the first month as the CBFM is learning what your own levels of hormones are. The ladies who get highs and peaks are lucky but I think the rest of us should give it a month or two.

I say this as someone who got all lows (that's 20 days of them!) last month and was really worried I didn't ovulate but my temps seem to confirm that I did. It is obviously set to deal with a textbook pattern until it learns more about you and how many of us are really textbook in other ways? Why should we be in this? :winkwink:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Folly, thanks for your post it has given me hope, I am in my 2 nd cycle using cbfm, last month I got highs from cd14 to cd25 and was worried about no peaks but was hoping this cycle I would see the peak as worried if I o at all. This time I got a high from cd19, currently on cd22 and still on high so beginning to think a peak will never happen, but now I am feeling much more positive and will give the monitor more time to get to know me!!!!

Baby dust to everyone using cbfm. xx


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Irish Girl said:


> Im so excited I finally got my peak! Yay! :happydance:
> 
> Im just so pleased that I am finally ovulating, now just need to work on the OH to get him to play along lol :haha:

Yeay Irish Girl, get seducing OH lol x x 

I am getting my usual period cramps now which means it willl come this month pretty soon. Oh well, onwards and upwards!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

lauraclili said:


> Hi, :wave:
> 
> I hope you don't mind me joining here. I'm using my CBFM for the first time this month (cycle 11) as I thought it might be a good idea and is easier than OPKs, at least I think so!
> 
> I got my first high this morning on CD15 after low, low, low until then. I was wondering if this is normal? When I was using OPKs I was getting really strong second lines at around CD14-16 so I was really worried that the CBFM was picking up a hormonal problem or something - I hope it's just my overactive imagination!
> 
> Also, I have been getting oodles of EWCM over the past couple of days (CD12-now) and would have thought that that would be signalling an increase in fertility but was a bit spooked when CBFM didn't pick it up...
> 
> Finally, (it's a litany, I know!) I ALWAYS have a second line of some sort on an OPK no matter when in the month I take them but haven't been getting them on the CB test sticks. Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> I think fundamentally, I'm busy wondering... IS THIS NORMAL??!!!!! :haha:

Hi Laura, 

Welcome over here too, I think CBFM just needs a couple of months to get used, I was lucky to spot my peak first month, this month i never got more than a high (still on highs at Day 24 of a 26 day cycle!).

I am giving it a couple more before it gets in tune, which it seems to be for everyone, I think Folly said it best x x x


----------



## addie25

Hi!

I am on day 14. I got my first high on day 7 and I am still on highs on day 14 (2 bars) When do you think I will get 3 bars. I am starting to get nervous. 

Thanks for your help!
Addie


----------



## KittyKatBabe

addie25 said:


> Hi!
> 
> I am on day 14. I got my first high on day 7 and I am still on highs on day 14 (2 bars) When do you think I will get 3 bars. I am starting to get nervous.
> 
> Thanks for your help!
> Addie

Is this your first cycle? Have you charted before and now your Luteal Phase length? with you having a 45 day cycle I would expect you would get it in a week, but thats just an uneducated guess.


----------



## babyhopes2010

on my monitor it says cd7 im actually on cd10 and its not asking me for sticks....
:(bit worried ill miss my peak :(


----------



## snl41296

hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
I am very happy about this. 
Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work. 
I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.


----------



## xsarahbellax

From what I've read, I expect it'll ask for a stick on what it thinks is CD9 x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

snl41296 said:


> hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
> I am very happy about this.
> Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work.
> I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.

Hey snl41296, I really hope I can be like you, I work myself up month after month about testing, I just want to wait each month out but I always crack.

Good luck with next cycle and offering support is what we do best x x x


----------



## babyhopes2010

snl41296 said:


> hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
> I am very happy about this.
> Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work.
> I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.

why would u be prescribed clomid if ur ovulating on ur own and have regular cycles?


----------



## snl41296

KittyKatBabe said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
> I am very happy about this.
> Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work.
> I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.
> 
> Hey snl41296, I really hope I can be like you, I work myself up month after month about testing, I just want to wait each month out but I always crack.
> 
> Good luck with next cycle and offering support is what we do best x x xClick to expand...

this month I tested way to early and I was so let down. I hope I have the will power to do it too LMAO I am going to make myself do it and thats it


----------



## sugarlove

Does anyone else get 5 days of highs followed by a peak? This seems to have happened to me for the last few cycles, and it seems to be an awful lot of highs!


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Iwould say thats about right sugarlove, it says that it helps detect up to 6 fertile days, but it may be that the last 4 leading up to the peak are your most fertile.


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hi girls AF is full on this morning so much I had to take a shower right away :cry: at 5:30am. I am so much better now then yesterday. I cried all day and night long. DH and I had a LONG LONG TALK and after this cycle he will be getting checked out finally :happydance::happydance:
> I am very happy about this.
> Onto Cycle #2 with CLomid CD 5-9 My cousin says I don't need it at all due to the fact I know my cycles so well and Ovulate on my own and get AF every 28/30 days like clock work.
> I am NOT going to test anymore either untill AF is late. I feel I am so regular that why Am I going to waste tests :winkwink: So thats whats going on with me. Thanks girls for being here for me and supporting me through everything.
> 
> why would u be prescribed clomid if ur ovulating on ur own and have regular cycles?Click to expand...

i put myself on it. to drop more eggs and make me ovulate stronger.


----------



## snl41296

sugarlove said:


> Does anyone else get 5 days of highs followed by a peak? This seems to have happened to me for the last few cycles, and it seems to be an awful lot of highs!

i get that so it seems to be right. sometimes i get 6 days high


----------



## rducky

lauraclili said:


> Hi, :wave:
> 
> Finally, (it's a litany, I know!) I ALWAYS have a second line of some sort on an OPK no matter when in the month I take them but haven't been getting them on the CB test sticks. Does anyone know if this is normal?
> 
> I think fundamentally, I'm busy wondering... IS THIS NORMAL??!!!!! :haha:

Welcome, Lauraclili!

The CBFM checks for 2 different hormones, estrogen and LH. On the sticks there is one line for estrogen and one line for LH. Over the cycle, the estrogen line becomes paler and the LH line becomes darker when you reach a peak reading. It is very normal to only have one line (the estrogen line) on a CBFM stick at the beginning of your cycle. The LH line shows only as you get very close to your peak reading. Estrogen has a gradual rise over your cycle while LH has more of a sudden surge.

On OPKs, there is a always a control line and a test line, and it's only testing for LH. That's why there is always 2 lines on an OPK.

Hope this helps and good luck with the CBFM!

:dust: to all!


----------



## xsarahbellax

sugarlove said:


> Does anyone else get 5 days of highs followed by a peak? This seems to have happened to me for the last few cycles, and it seems to be an awful lot of highs!

Yep, I got 6 highs before my peak this time (2nd cycle with CBFM)


----------



## Sunrise

Well girls, I am joining the club! DH bought me a CBFM as a suprise yesterday (he is the best :) ). I am on CD3 so set it up this morning. We are in month 6 of TTC. So excited now!


----------



## winniemoo1

so CD17 and still low, anyone elses cycles like this?? im starting to worry xx


----------



## addie25

Hello. My cycle is usually 45 days this time its going to be much shorter accorind to the CBFM. I would never get a high on day 7 with my normal cycle. Its day 13 tho with highs tho so I am a bit worried. However, I had some pinching pain on my lower rt side so that is a good sign. I will take a regu opk tonight and see what happens. Hopefully tomorrow my CBFM shows three bars!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i thought clomid was a very strong drug that had to be prescribed?
Its ur choice but u do relise without dr's monitoring and keeping an eye on things.
Its extremely dangerous! I heard of awful things happening when women are using this potent drug to self medicate.
It will cause u more harm then good.
its up to you but dont ever say i didnt warn ya hun x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Laura - hey hun! This was my first month also...can I tell you I loev it....you might have a very short LP surge which and you might not get to many highs before you peak.....ALso, it is your first month so the monitor is just trying to get to know you. I would give it some time and see what happens.

Addie- is this your first month? Might just be the monitor getting used to you. 

sugar - This was my first month and I got 5 highs and 2 peaks......I think from what i remember reading is that it is normal.

snl - how early did you start testing? I know I already said it on the other forum but I am so sorry you got disappointed!

rducky - wow thanks for the explanation that really helped me!

sunrise - welcome!

afm - well I am just waiting and waiting...i didnt temp this month b/c I figured the cbfm will take care of it and to be honest I really wanted to try and be as stress free as possible.....but I really think I might have oved on the first peak I got an dnot the second. is that possible?


----------



## rducky

winniemoo1 said:


> so CD17 and still low, anyone elses cycles like this?? im starting to worry xx

I'm on CD 18, and still low. I do see a very pale LH line starting today though...so maybe I'll get a high tomorrow. My cycles range from 30-37 days.

How long are your cycles? If you usually have a longer cycle it would be pretty normal to still be at low. Last month I got my first high reading on CD17. I had 2 days of high, then first peak on CD 19. My cycle ended at 32 days long last month.

I know that it is very difficult not to feel worried. I'm in that same boat with you! Hang in there!


----------



## winniemoo1

hi rducky my cycles are around 35days sometimes a little longer. Thanks for replying its put my mind at ease fx we both get our peaks soon xx


----------



## picturegin

hey everyone! 
so last month was my first cycle on the cbfm and I didnt ovulate until day 23 with a 35 day cycle...I had 4 high day, 2 peak, low ..... also my hubby and i were so excited we bd on all the high day and got tired on the peak days...so this cycle

I took clomid this cycle days 5-9 and today is only day 12 and i got 2 high bars...you think clomid may have help bump up this process?????? I BD this am :) (but thinking we should only bd every other day while its high and every day while peak)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Picturegin - yes clomid can do that. You will usually ovulate within the next 9 days after you take your last clomid pill. I hope that helps. I was told to bd everyother day on the high days and every day on the peak day!

Question:
is it possible to ovulate on the first peak day? I seriously think I did but am unsure that it is even possible.


----------



## bluebird

This was my first month using the CBFM and I just got my :bfp:!!! I'm so excited!!! Here's what I did:

CD 13- Low, BD with preseed
CD 14- Low, nothing
CD 15- High, BD in afternoon, used preseed
CD 16- Peak, BD in afternoon, used preseed
CD 17- Peak, BD in PM, preseed again
CD 18- Low, nothing

Good luck everyone!!!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

woow congrats bluebird

thats looks like a great schedule there (well an excellent schedule since it worked!! ) haha

afternoon BD hmmmm I wish I could get that in... its usually evening for us...only weekends we could do some afternoons... maybe thats my problem !! haha

congrats again... and enjoy !!!


----------



## addie25

HI! I am happy 2 hear some of u get 6 days high.Today is my 6th day so i am hoping for peak tomorrow. We have been trying every other day and really hope this is the month. Quick question my husband has been peeing be4 sex and its making me upset bc I hear that can kill sperm. Is that true? i mean so many pple get oops babies and im sure they pee lol.


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

addie.. 
my 1st and 2nd month I got a bunch of highs before my peaks, so maybe tomorrows your day...

gosh have never heard the pee b4 sex thing does anything?


----------



## mmmuffin82

Hey Addie! 

Someone recently told me about the peeing before bding. I'm wondering too because my dh almost always does. I'm going to do some goole-ing and let you know what I find. :)


----------



## addie25

mmmuffin82: I read that it does kill sperm, that is why I am getting so nervous. I have never asked my doctor tho. But when you think about all the pple that get pregnant by accident and how they don't concern themselves with when to pee and how to keep their legs you have to wonder, you know. I am trying to stay relaxed this month but I do wish my husband would stop peeing be4 sex just incase.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well girls, the :witch: was here when I woke up this morning. Not going to get all worked up, not much point, but good news is I got my af within my window (something which I think I may have messed up the CBFM last month), if I ever get it again after my window, I am going to make sure I change the CBFM day to 2 and not 1 the following day. I have got my sticks at the ready and I am thinking of trying Soy, maybe not this cycle but defo the one after. Going to buy it from Tesco now.

Just want wish everyone else still waiting to peak or test a big bucket of :dust: and for everyone else, a extra squeezy :hugs: if like me you need one!

xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

iv lost my cbfm:growlmad:


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> iv lost my cbfm:growlmad:

i thought id be clever and out wit the cbfm :shock:
i set it for cd 5 when i was cd 8....well iv gone and lost it.i took a pic for u girlies to see what you think?

Im on cycle day 11 possibly cd 12.

can u be my cbfm for the day purdy please:kiss:

i havent bd since tuesday cd 8 so im a bit argh as the stick looks close to peak.....am i right? x
https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2780/cbfm.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> i thought clomid was a very strong drug that had to be prescribed?
> Its ur choice but u do relise without dr's monitoring and keeping an eye on things.
> Its extremely dangerous! I heard of awful things happening when women are using this potent drug to self medicate.
> It will cause u more harm then good.
> its up to you but dont ever say i didnt warn ya hun x

If you google Can you take clomid when you Ovulate read it. Alot of woman take it believe it or not I was in shock how many woman THAT OVULATE take it b/c DH sperm is not right. It just makes you ovulate stronger and its only 50mg I am taking. It's not dangerous if you do your research and are a very healthy woman. JMO. I do not have issues with anything internal. We have done sono and blood work. Thanks for being concerned :flower: but I know the risks and I know the outcome and maybe multiples and we are ok with it. If you even do a search on here there are alot of woman on here that take clomid and have a regular cycle. do some searches you will think differently I promise u :flower:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

babyhopes2010 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> iv lost my cbfm:growlmad:
> 
> i thought id be clever and out wit the cbfm :shock:
> i set it for cd 5 when i was cd 8....well iv gone and lost it.i took a pic for u girlies to see what you think?
> 
> Im on cycle day 11 possibly cd 12.
> 
> can u be my cbfm for the day purdy please:kiss:
> 
> i havent bd since tuesday cd 8 so im a bit argh as the stick looks close to peak.....am i right? x
> https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2780/cbfm.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...

OMG - Stupid question where do you think it is? Have you dropped it whilst you are out? 

But yes I would say you are gearing up for peak soon x


----------



## MrsEvans

yeah thats a peak or the day before to me


----------



## snl41296

lost it? i keep it in my draw and DONT take it out at all in the bathroom u poor thing that sucks =/


----------



## picturegin

@ttcbaby117

thanks so much...I am so nervous yet so ready! I really dont think I can handle another BFN....MY dr wants me to try 2 months on 50 mg no monitoring .....I think if this first cycle doesn't work I wanna make a appointment...I dont think she understands how depressing this is...

Does anyone else get depressed? 

BUT I did get 2 bars again this am, last cycle I had 4 high bars, 2 peak...so I BD yesterday .... i'm gunna BD tomorrow :)


----------



## RebaRezzelba

Hi 

Im thinking of purchasing a CBFM this weekend but just wanted to ask you all a few questions first. 

Ive been TTC for approx 34 months now - do you think this would help me or is it a waste of money? Do you know of any girls on here that were trying this long and got their BFP after using the CBFM for a few months? I do OPK's and I have temped in the past so I always DTD in and around OV so not sure if a CBFM is for me. 

Also can you use one whilst on Clomid seen as it messes with your hormones? 

Thanks ladies. :thumbup:


----------



## babyhopes2010

snl41296 said:


> lost it? i keep it in my draw and DONT take it out at all in the bathroom u poor thing that sucks =/

ok i found it and its not asking me to pee yet as im 3 days behind it says cd8but im cd11 i thought i was being smart:dohh:

snl-the only reason i say about it is cos my husbands friends gf is a doctor and i had chat with him about it :shrug: He said it was dangerous as it can lead to multiborths 3+ sometimes which often dont survive and that unprescribed clomid can cause ovarian hyperstimulation....its up to you its rather a harsh drug on ur body if u dont need it.....but i guess we might see it different here in england as we can go nhs for free x

iv never ovulated b4 cd 18 on the moniter...could i be ovulating early?
doing that test im urine was very dark.
havent been bd this week as im very ill :(


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> lost it? i keep it in my draw and DONT take it out at all in the bathroom u poor thing that sucks =/
> 
> ok i found it and its not asking me to pee yet as im 3 days behind it says cd8but im cd11 i thought i was being smart:dohh:
> 
> snl-the only reason i say about it is cos my husbands friends gf is a doctor and i had chat with him about it :shrug: He said it was dangerous as it can lead to multiborths 3+ sometimes which often dont survive and that unprescribed clomid can cause ovarian hyperstimulation....its up to you its rather a harsh drug on ur body if u dont need it.....but i guess we might see it different here in england as we can go nhs for free x
> 
> iv never ovulated b4 cd 18 on the moniter...could i be ovulating early?
> doing that test im urine was very dark.
> havent been bd this week as im very ill :(Click to expand...

Nope I read that all I knew about the Ovarian hyperstimulation as well thank you for being concerned. :hugs:


----------



## keepsmiling

@bbyhopes,, im on clomid and its relly rare to get ohss, and anyone can get it not just the girls that take it unprescribed,
dnt worry snl :hugs:


----------



## ttcbaby117

congrats bluebird!!!

Picturegin - yeah I can understand why you would want to go back after the first month. but hey it might work this month so you wont need to worry about it. Maybe what you can do if it doesnt work is call her and ask if you can up your dose to 100mgs....

SNL - the OHSS is only really a problem when you get into taking 150mgs....it is v. rare to see it at 100mgs and almost obsolete at 50mgs.


----------



## sugarlove

can anyone help with which side of the stick is the LH please?

Thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

KittyKatBabe said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> iv lost my cbfm:growlmad:
> 
> i thought id be clever and out wit the cbfm :shock:
> i set it for cd 5 when i was cd 8....well iv gone and lost it.i took a pic for u girlies to see what you think?
> 
> Im on cycle day 11 possibly cd 12.
> 
> can u be my cbfm for the day purdy please:kiss:
> 
> i havent bd since tuesday cd 8 so im a bit argh as the stick looks close to peak.....am i right? x
> https://img2.imageshack.us/img2/2780/cbfm.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.usClick to expand...
> 
> OMG - Stupid question where do you think it is? Have you dropped it whilst you are out?
> 
> But yes I would say you are gearing up for peak soon xClick to expand...

if u look page back at mine.....left is estrogen right is lh,when right gets darker ur getting highs or peak x


----------



## Willma

Hi all,

its my first month using the cbfm and I'm cd14. My monitor has been reading high fertility since cd9 and my husband and myself are exhausted from baby dancing, I really hope I peak soon! 

How do you fit all this baby dancing into your life? especially if the monitor is constantly reading high fertility! I don't want to miss a opportunity but I don't want to exhaust ourselves either?


----------



## babyhopes2010

lol i do bd everyother day then once on peak and other peak and one more day then go bk to a week bd everyother day x


----------



## Willma

Ah cool, we may have to slow down a little then, I've been getting extremely obsessive about getting my husbands sperm, he thinks I'm some fertility vampire.

I'm desperately trying to time it right so the bad boys are up there ready and waiting when the eggs released.


----------



## babyhopes2010

This my help a bit :)
its still a lot of bd though lol
https://www.pregnancyloss.info/sperm_meets_egg_plan.htm


----------



## rducky

Congrats Bluebird!

CD 19 for me and my CBFM has jumped straight to peak! Good think we had BD yesterday and Tuesday just to be safe. I felt like I was gearing up for ovulation because of more CM but the CBFM didn't give me any highs. Anyone else have this before?


----------



## lauraclili

Hi everyone, 

Well, I got my peak this morning (CD16) and when I would expect it even though I only had one high beforehand (yesterday). I guess there was no need for all that worrying afterall! 

Thanks for the advice ladies. I hope I'm not having to use it again next month but it's great all the same! 

x


----------



## babyhopes2010

Here is stick for cbfm monitor is on c9 ad has asked me 4 my 1st stick this morning its actually cycle day 12......
monitor says high,what do u think?
would it only say high cos it wouldnt go from off to peak?
High or Peak?
https://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6302/testmj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## bettinaboop

Hey babyhopes - i would say that the CBFM is right, looks like a high - i reckon you'll get your peak tomorrow - get some :sex: in today!

Mines been saying high for the past 3 days - i also use CB digi opks in the afternoon just to be sure i hit the peak.

Good luck hun, sending you loads of :dust: 

Hxx


----------



## babyhopes2010

babyhopes2010 said:


> Here is stick for cbfm monitor is on c9 ad has asked me 4 my 1st stick this morning its actually cycle day 12......
> monitor says high,what do u think?
> would it only say high cos it wouldnt go from off to peak?
> High or Peak?
> https://img513.imageshack.us/img513/6302/testmj.jpg
> 
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us

https://img543.imageshack.us/img543/1589/opkd.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

this is my opk cd12...i know its not pos but wen do u think ill ovulate x


----------



## bettinaboop

Going by your temps and your opk i would say either tomorrow or Monday, you could POAS list afternoon tho coz you might get your surge today.

Just go and jump on him ha ha!

Hx


----------



## rducky

Babyhopes, looks like a high to me.
My CBFM did jump from Low to Peak without highs in between this month. So it can happen.


----------



## babyhopes2010

cbfm did read it as a high but it was the 1st stick i poas on so didnt think the first ever stick put in would go straight to peak.
it looks soo much like my peak last month.
anyways i did opk and it was negative :(
Thanks ladies x


----------



## Fiorucci88

This is my first month using CBFM, so forgive me if this is a silly question, hehe, but does everyone use FMU with this thing? My monitor came on CD5, so I set it as soon as I opened the box, but it was like noon, so now my monitor doesn't ask me for a stick until 9am-ish. I work PT so usually this isn't a problem on my days off, but on days I work I'm up at 7 and I just CANT hold it that long. I try to limit my fluid intake and use my second urine of the day at around 9 at work....am I messing up the monitor? I've gotten nothing but highs so far but I'm wondering if I might have missed a peak day by not using FMU. Thanks Ladies


----------



## babyhopes2010

i use fmu but as long as its strong it dont matter.you will have to wait for ur next cycle to rest it at different time as it allows u 3 hrs either side :)
u can reset it now and go bk to cd5 but i wouldnt as u could miss ur peak as it looks like im findingout hard way x


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

ok all you CBFM Experts... opinions please... 

I did start a new thread on this but wanted to post over here as well to get your ladies advise..

OK so this thing is "suppose" to get use to my cycle right? so this is my 4th month using it and then if it 'knows" now when I have reached my peaks and today I am only on CD 7 why is it asking me for a stick already ??

Aug 
Low days 6-11 High days 12,13 Peak days 14,15

Sept 
Low days 8-10 High day 11,12 Peak days 13,14

Oct 
Low day 7-11 High days 12,13 Peak days 14,15

Nov
Low day 7 (today) 


I get it I love my CBFM cause it really does tell me when my high and peak days are...but believe this company likes the consumer to waste $$ on these expensive sticks... 

is this monitor really learning my cycle...as it claims...or is it always gonna waste sticks at the beginning... 

not to mention we all know that as soon as you reach your first peak it still asks for sticks although it is on auto to give you a 2nd peak and then a high, and then a low... (so thats 3 sticks already the machine is asking for they are not needed because it is on "auto" anyway...but still asks for sticks) unless you are like me and already know this so just give the thing test sticks... but not everyone "knows" this "trick" and typical consumers are already wasting 3 sticks per cycle 

so those that know about the wasted sticks at the end of the cycle... if a the start of a new cycle begins, and you are positive you are not at a high yet, (example me CD7) and the monitor asks you for a stick... do you give it a true stick or do you ignore it for a couple days and really start when you think you should... basically ignore the first couple days when it asks for as stick?? 


any thoughts girls.. or did my babbling confuse everyone ??


----------



## babyhopes2010

after u get a peak stop using it!
itll do automatic peak the high then low.
so from cycle 7-15 test.it asks earlier as some women canovulate earlier.....
ur the lucky one and looks like perfect cycles to me :)

i wouldnt ignore it as iv used stick one and got high b4 x


----------



## MissSazra

Hi again, I'm in my first month of using the monitor.
I know you're not meant to read the sticks yourself, but today (CD12) I have seen a faint second line on the stick. The monitor still said a low today, so for all of those who have been using the monitor for longer, does that mean I'm getting close to a high day? I'm quite excited now I've noticed it, hope I haven't got my hopes up!


----------



## rducky

Fiorucci88 said:


> This is my first month using CBFM, so forgive me if this is a silly question, hehe, but does everyone use FMU with this thing? My monitor came on CD5, so I set it as soon as I opened the box, but it was like noon, so now my monitor doesn't ask me for a stick until 9am-ish. I work PT so usually this isn't a problem on my days off, but on days I work I'm up at 7 and I just CANT hold it that long. I try to limit my fluid intake and use my second urine of the day at around 9 at work....am I messing up the monitor? I've gotten nothing but highs so far but I'm wondering if I might have missed a peak day by not using FMU. Thanks Ladies

Just pee in a cup when you get up in the morning and put it aside until your testing window starts. I work shifts, so this is what I do if I'm up before my testing time. The user manual also suggests this, so I know it's ok to do. HTH!


----------



## babyhopes2010

MissSazra said:


> Hi again, I'm in my first month of using the monitor.
> I know you're not meant to read the sticks yourself, but today (CD12) I have seen a faint second line on the stick. The monitor still said a low today, so for all of those who have been using the monitor for longer, does that mean I'm getting close to a high day? I'm quite excited now I've noticed it, hope I haven't got my hopes up!

yep...if u look a page back thats my high....id say almost peak.....
low is no line for me and a faint line,then a stronger line i get my high xxx:hugs:


----------



## rducky

ttc1st_at_40 said:


> ok all you CBFM Experts... opinions please...
> 
> I did start a new thread on this but wanted to post over here as well to get your ladies advise..
> 
> OK so this thing is "suppose" to get use to my cycle right? so this is my 4th month using it and then if it 'knows" now when I have reached my peaks and today I am only on CD 7 why is it asking me for a stick already ??
> 
> Aug
> Low days 6-11 High days 12,13 Peak days 14,15
> 
> Sept
> Low days 8-10 High day 11,12 Peak days 13,14
> 
> Oct
> Low day 7-11 High days 12,13 Peak days 14,15
> 
> Nov
> Low day 7 (today)
> 
> 
> I get it I love my CBFM cause it really does tell me when my high and peak days are...but believe this company likes the consumer to waste $$ on these expensive sticks...
> 
> is this monitor really learning my cycle...as it claims...or is it always gonna waste sticks at the beginning...
> 
> not to mention we all know that as soon as you reach your first peak it still asks for sticks although it is on auto to give you a 2nd peak and then a high, and then a low... (so thats 3 sticks already the machine is asking for they are not needed because it is on "auto" anyway...but still asks for sticks) unless you are like me and already know this so just give the thing test sticks... but not everyone "knows" this "trick" and typical consumers are already wasting 3 sticks per cycle
> 
> so those that know about the wasted sticks at the end of the cycle... if a the start of a new cycle begins, and you are positive you are not at a high yet, (example me CD7) and the monitor asks you for a stick... do you give it a true stick or do you ignore it for a couple days and really start when you think you should... basically ignore the first couple days when it asks for as stick??
> 
> 
> any thoughts girls.. or did my babbling confuse everyone ??

As far as I know, the CBFM will always ask for either 10 or 20 sticks per cycle. If you have an average 28 day cycle, chances are you will be asked for 10 sticks. My cycles are longer, so the monitor keeps asking up until 20 sticks. I just stop feeding it sticks once I get my first Peak. My 1st cycle I used 14 sticks, from CD6 to CD19 (1st peak). This month I used 11, from CD9 to CD19 (1st peak). The first month I would have wasted 6 more if I kept on POAS when it asked me to, and this month I would have wasted 9 more, because it's programmed to go until 20.
It does seem like a waste of sticks, but it is also just a machine that needs to be programmed and it needs to work for people with cycles from 26 to 42 days. So, I guess this is just how the Clearblue people made it work, although, they could've said, "oh by the way, don't keep POAS once you get your peak"

Good thing we've figured out to stop POAS once we hit peak!


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks Babyhopes. Now I'm worried though. I forgot about the test this morning. I put the stick in, went away and forgot after the five minutes, came back to it after about 10 I'd guess. I had the flashing arrow to remove the stick and an exclamation mark. I just took the stick out and it showed just one bar. However, I read on a site that I should have turned it off before removing the stick due to the exclamation mark. Could this have altered my reading for today and messed up the monitor's readings for this cycle?

Sorry for the longish post, just need some help really!

Thanks


----------



## babyhopes2010

no its fine hun......it turns off after reading the sticks so it does matter if there in there longer :)


----------



## MissSazra

Ah ok, thanks. Was just worried that this other site said I should have turned it off again before taking the stick out. I guess I'm only worrying cos I've seen the second faint line and am thinking I've messed it up as it only showed a low. You've put my mind at rest!


----------



## rducky

MissSazra said:


> Thanks Babyhopes. Now I'm worried though. I forgot about the test this morning. I put the stick in, went away and forgot after the five minutes, came back to it after about 10 I'd guess. I had the flashing arrow to remove the stick and an exclamation mark. I just took the stick out and it showed just one bar. However, I read on a site that I should have turned it off before removing the stick due to the exclamation mark. Could this have altered my reading for today and messed up the monitor's readings for this cycle?
> 
> Sorry for the longish post, just need some help really!
> 
> Thanks

It's totally fine, I do that every day.


----------



## babyhopes2010

its fine cbfm is hell of alot versitile then what people think 
if i ever think cbfm i back it up with ovulation tests x


----------



## MissSazra

Brilliant, thanks so much. I think I'd be lost without this site to help me! You're both stars for calming me down. Now just got to wait for hubby to get home! lol


----------



## susan36

hey ladies ca you help me with my cbfm , this is my second month using it and it asked for sticks cd7 which was low but since cd8 iv had highs 6 of them , last cycle it was 4 lows 4 highs then 2 peaks , this is worrying me thinking im not going O , is this normal for second cycle thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## babyhopes2010

its normal to ovulate on different days each month,women with regular cycles can ovulate cd 12 one month then cd16 the next so try not to worry....
you will prob peak soon :)


----------



## danielle03452

Hi ladies can anyone give me advice?, this is my 3rd cycle using cbfm first time i had no peak days 2nd time had 2 peak and 6 high but this last one had no peak days and 9 high days just a bit concerned. thanks


----------



## snl41296

danielle03452 said:


> Hi ladies can anyone give me advice?, this is my 3rd cycle using cbfm first time i had no peak days 2nd time had 2 peak and 6 high but this last one had no peak days and 9 high days just a bit concerned. thanks

believe me go with the machines instincts I got PG on the 2nd cycle using it with my DD this time not so easy 8 months so far. You can get different highs and for a good amount of time. The only thing I would say is if you DONT ovulate then it maybe harder. I love the CBFM b/c you dont have to guess when you ovulate. I have always gotten the egg on mine whether it be cd 14 or cd 17. For me I always start to feed it on CD 9 till CD 19 sometimes CD 21 so just go with it. :winkwink:


----------



## MissSazra

So I'm on CD13 now, and after the faint second line with a low yesterday, today I have had my first high, but there is no visible second line. I'm so confused by all of this. I'll take the high though!


----------



## bettinaboop

Hi MissSazra - this is my 4th mth of using CBFm and im still getting used to it! 

The test line should be getting fainter which shows your estrogen is rising - dont be suprised if your stick looks like there are no lines showing, its totally normal - thats what happend with mine yesterday,then today i had a really faint 2nd line but it was marginally darker than the test one (which had totally dissapeared) so i got a peak reading. I reckon either tomorrow or tuesday you will get your peak reading but if its your first month using it it may just show highs (its supposed to get used to your cycle 1st), do you use OPKS as well - this will show you for def if you have a LH surge.

Good luck

Hxxx


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks, that's helped me a lot. It's so confusing at first. Guess I just have to get used to it!


----------



## picturegin

hey everyone!! sooo my clearblue finally gave me three brs but im soooo worrid this is how i went

day 12 2 bars bd
day 13 2 bars no bd 
day 14 2 bars no bd
day 15 - 3 bars going to bd in just a few mins lol waitin for our never ending company to leave

last month i had 5 high days so i thought we would bd today but it change to peak today!! so if i bd today and tomorrow do u think ihave a chance or since i didnt bd yesterday is over :(

i woke up today and i had a good amount mucas clear stretchey sorry tmi!

the reason i didnt bd yesterdayy was because the clomid dosnt sit well mkes me dry and very painful

help!


----------



## snl41296

MissSazra said:


> Thanks, that's helped me a lot. It's so confusing at first. Guess I just have to get used to it!

they say dont read into the lines on your CBFM sticks they are NOT LIKE opk's. so dont let that fool you. I started this year using OPK's and cbfm sticks and its pretty accurate


----------



## snl41296

MissSazra said:


> Thanks, that's helped me a lot. It's so confusing at first. Guess I just have to get used to it!

when i start on CD 9 i will take pics for u too see my CBFM sticks ok. so u get an idea :winkwink:


----------



## babyhopes2010

u can read lines just dont read them how u would an opk i always read mine:)


----------



## MissSazra

Thanks snl41296, that will be a big help. We have still :sex: today due it saying a high, so I trust it, just finding it a little strange getting used to it. I guess it's cos I saw the faint second line yesterday, it got me all excited. Must have meant something though I guess since I got the high today!


----------



## addie25

Happy Halloween Everyone!

I am on day 17 of my cycle. 2 bars started on day 7 so 10 days of it!!!! Today I noticed very very very egg white sticky CM so that is making me feel much better. Hopefully in the next couple days I will Ovulate if my CM is turning really sticky and a lot of it (sorry TMI). How many of you have had this many high days followed by a peak day???


----------



## babyhopes2010

i had day 6-9 low 10-17 high 18-19 peak


----------



## addie25

I dont know why I am getting 10 high days. Clearly I could not have gotten pregnant on all 10 of those days. I hope the peak is coming since CM is looking egg white sticky. I am using regular OPKs also now.


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh id back it up with opks,its possible to ovulate without peak hun :hugs:


----------



## addie25

Thanks! Thats good to know. I just want this month to be the month. If it is not I have to go for blood tests and prob start on clomid or IVF depending on what test says. Most likely Clomid. I have irregular cycles and so even tho I have only been trying a couple months my doctor wants to go ahead and start me on some fertility treatment after this month.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id try temping thats the only way of being pretty sure u ovulatedx


----------



## addie25

I will temp next cycle if we don't get our BFP this cycle. I did that once cycle and saw a temp rise. Its just hard when I get up at 5:50 for work.


----------



## danielle03452

Hi Ladys

Some off you say you read the lines, I dont do this at the mo but if I wanted to what would I be looking for??? 

Thanks 

Danielle


----------



## babyhopes2010

Still high :( the second lines got lightier.meh :cry:


----------



## ljo1984

im on my 3rd high day (cd 14 today) not BD'd at all as OH has been a total arsehole (sorry) this weekend so weve not even spoken let alone anything else!! he said bye this morning so maybe we'll make up tonight lol n hoping to get a peek in the next few days (was cd 16 last month).


----------



## mum38of2

This is only my second month using the cbfm. Last month high on day 10 peak 11,12 and high on 13. This month high on 8,9 now on day 10 still high. What is the recommended amount of BD on high days? Everyday? Everyother day? Im confussed as dont wanna empty him before hitting my peak! lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

mum38of2 said:


> This is only my second month using the cbfm. Last month high on day 10 peak 11,12 and high on 13. This month high on 8,9 now on day 10 still high. What is the recommended amount of BD on high days? Everyday? Everyother day? Im confussed as dont wanna empty him before hitting my peak! lol

There's varying opinions, but I've read that every other day is sufficient. My acupuncturist (fertility specialist) told me this too. It actually only takes one well timed BD to get a BFP!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

its amazing how many swimmers get in there but none find my eggy :(


----------



## winniemoo1

Cd21 n still low I'm starting to panic now arghh!!


----------



## mmmuffin82

Here we go again. Cycle 2, cd10. Just got my first "high" of the month. Please let this work! 

Best wishes to all!


----------



## muffin1

this is my first time using the monitor. On cd 8 now and still low, i'm not too worried at the mo as from what you other ladies have been saying it can take a few cycles for the monitor to get used to you. I've never been so excited about my first wee of the day before, untill now!! have even got my monitor a little case so when i take it away it's all safe! Is great to hear so many success stories with this monitor too!! fingers crossed we all wont have long to wait :) xx


----------



## turtlebeach

I'm on day 10 and my monitor has just started asking me to POAS.

I'm really hoping it works this month... starting to feel really down.

First month I got my peak cd15 second month was cd17.. so i'm not sure what its going to say this month...


----------



## ljo1984

oh no, just had a look and ive only got 2 sticks left! got peak cd16 last month and on 14 now so hoping i'll get my peak in next 2 days otherwise i'll have to fork out £20 for another pack! grrrrr. and its just my luck i'll have to and get my peak on the 1st stick i use ha ha. plus me and OH are talking again after falling out on friday!!! so should be able to BD tonight!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

i get mine 14 pound on ebay :)


----------



## ljo1984

i know but id have to get them from boots to use them next day!!! maybe i'll buy them with my points if i have to get em then they'll be free ha ha. really dont want to have to get some though, then i can get them off ebay next month if i need to.


----------



## addie25

Im glad all of you are getting your peaks. I am a bit nervous that I have been on high days for 11 days now. I have the rt kind of CM for O and started getting some cramping so I am crossing my fingers I wake up and see a peak day!


----------



## ttcbaby117

fxed addie, remember sometimes women dont get a peak on thier first month.


----------



## addie25

Hey, 

This is my second month using it. Last month the monitor didn't work for me because my cycle was 51 days long and got a high day and then nothing bc it stopped asking for tests. Last month I started using regular OPK and got O days on that. Im just so confused. :wacko: Is having 11 high days normal? And do you think a peak will come soon?


----------



## Allie84

Hey Addie, I wish I could help!

I'm currently on my 4th day of high, on CD20. I wish I'd hurry up and get a peak!

As it's my first cycle using it, am I right to assume I might not get a peak even if I ov?


----------



## addie25

Allie: Do not get to concerned if you do not get a peak your 1st month using it. Do you use other OPK's. I take a regular OPK at night and use my CBFM in the morning this way I dont miss the big O! LOL I am getting a big obsessed. I have a good feeling this will be the month because we are trying ever other day and last month we only did it around O. This way my doc said sperm will always be there waiting!!!!! GOOD LUCK!!!!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

i am going to use mine for the 1st time this month, and yes i have read the instructions many times, but i am still unclear on one thing... do i start the monitor as day 1 when i start spotting, or when there is heavy flow?


----------



## babyhopes2010

i 'think' opks were pos last night.tenmps up this morning cbfm says high.....im sure its peak....arhhh confused...ill pos pics x


----------



## ljo1984

CD15, another high, one stick left! please please peak tomorrow and save me some money! lol.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ill post u two :) lol


----------



## Janie66

Im on day 11, and its still showing a low......... this is my first month using this 'new' cbfm I got, because the second hand one i got off ebay, I dont think was working too well ,anyhow, Im on day 11, and still on a low, been testing since day 6, is this normal?? Thanks xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep its normal u need to reset it though when u got it cos itll be showing other ladies cycles x


heres my opk and cbfm stick...(the blue line stronger irl)
all of the ones i marked are wrong there all one day b4 the cd written on them :)
https://img185.imageshack.us/img185/3427/dscn1170o.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


what does everyone think?
my charts n my sig


----------



## Janie66

babyhopes2010 said:


> yep its normal u need to reset it though when u got it cos itll be showing other ladies cycles x

Ok thanks, but this cbfm is a brand new monitor from boots, so I dont need to reset right? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

No u wouldnt
i didnt get highs till cd 12 last month x
everynes different


----------



## mum38of2

Got up at 3 in the night in a trance had a wee! So worried now that my wee wasn't strong enough this morning to be a true result. Im on day 11 highs from day 8. Had bad cramping all night lower abdomen and lower back. Anyone get this??? I dont know if I've missed my peak now :( any advice??


----------



## MissSazra

I'm on CD15 and have got my third high, still waiting to see if I'll peak this month, but am aware I might not with it being my first time using it. We have still BD every day since the first high, so we're covering all our bases! lol


----------



## winniemoo1

Cd22 and I'm still getting lows I'm really worried now. Anyones first cycle using cbfm been like this? Xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

i dont know hun :(
when u take the stick out is there a faint second line or just the one line.do u temp ? x


----------



## babyhopes2010

well the last two are from this morning...........
now im really confused.............
https://img820.imageshack.us/img820/1740/opk2.jpg


----------



## Munchkin30

Hello all. Well i've been stalking you for ages now, it's CD1 of cycle 1 with the CBFM. Was rather dissapointed i only had to press a button today, they ought to give you a general knowledge quiz or a daily challenge or something!! 

I'm hoping i've found out enough about the pitfalls and worries from this forum already so i shouldn't freak out when i get a million highs and no peaks!!

My OH has got to have an op which will knock him out for at least a few months so we've got one cycle to have a good crack at it. I also suspect he's got a low count cos of lots of of UTI's and a blockage so i'm doing EVERYTHING to give us the best chance this month.

I'm continuing pre natals, taking 3,000 mg EPO, loads of Omegas, MACA and doing the Zita West detox. At least then when i get a BFN on the 2nd December at least i'll know i did everything!! 

Anyone else CD1 today?

Munchkin xx


----------



## addie25

Cycle day 19 and FINALLY 3 BARS! I took a regular OPK this morning tho and it came back with a circle no smiley so that was a bit confusing. Y wud my monitor say I am about to O and the OPK say no? I duno I will take another one later. Has that happened 2 any of you?

Have a great day!!!!!
Addie


----------



## babyhopes2010

yep my opks seem to always be pos the day before a peak


----------



## susan36

anyone disipointed with there monitor , im cd16 with 10 days of highs on my second month of using it ,last cycle was so diff , iv had all my O signs from sat , getting so pissed of with it , want to throw it in the bloody bin , arggggg


----------



## Emmakinkybear

********Clear Blue Super Stress*********

Hi ladies,

I hoping that someone can help me! I am on cycle 2, cd 16 of using the CBFM and I still have no peak on either cycle. This morning I have also done an FSH test with negative results. That is supposed to mean that I am fertile, but why I am not peaking on the CBFM?
I have always been concerened about this because of my periods. I have always had periods lasting 1 day of full flow then 3 days of minor spotting only. Could this all be signs of something very wrong?????
My husband has also got a low count, is the world that evil to make something wrong with me too!! Very upset bunny.
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## babyhopes2010

i wouldnt get worried u can ovulate on highs.if cbfm isnt for u id sell it hun.....
im thinking of getting rid of mind so fed up of it :( and its bloody expensive


----------



## susan36

babyhopes2010 said:


> i wouldnt get worried u can ovulate on highs.if cbfm isnt for u id sell it hun.....
> im thinking of getting rid of mind so fed up of it :( and its bloody expensive

it is £20 for sticks , think im going to get rid of mine , i thought it would have took the stress away its just made me worse ,


----------



## babyhopes2010

yeh im getting rid of mine too :(
opk temping and cbfm and cm they all dont corelate with eachother therefore making me more stressed......i peak way after pos opk so dont think its working for me :(


----------



## xsarahbellax

I love my CBFM! Though I don't temp or use any other Ov tests. It's really helped me understand my cycle, as I had absolutely no idea what was going on before. Just hope it helps me get a BFP!


----------



## Willma

Hello Everyone,

I hope you don't mind me asking your advice. This is my first month using the cbfm and I've had nothing but highs since cd8, I'm now cd18 and still no peak :nope:. To be honest I'm not sure about the length of my cycle, hopefully after this month the monitor will shed some light on that. 

I have very sore swollen breasts and a mild tingly/cramp like feeling around my right ovary. I think the cbfm has missed my peak and these symptoms are my body gearing up for my next period, despite loads of bd :hugs:.

Everyone seems on a bit of a low about the monitor recently and I don't know if its the best thing for me to use, it seems to be sending me on a wild goose chase and making me more neurotic about the whole process.

Any advice greatly appreciated :shrug:xxx


----------



## Emmakinkybear

I have never peaked on OPK's either! Why does it all have to be so bloody hard!

The booklet with the cbfm says that in your 1st month you may have to use 2 lots of sticks and I dont think its that accurate on the 1st month anyway. I think your prob right about the period pains hun. Maybe cycle 2 will suss you out. Hopefully cycle 3 will suss me out or I will be really worried


----------



## Willma

Hi Emma,

Yeah you're probably right, it just makes you so neurotic about everything. How are you doing? I think I may buy a thermometer today as a back up and chart my temps, everyone I know who's conceived has used this method. 

I find the site very supportive, its such a stressful process. I know some people on the site may feel us newbies are asking the same old questions that they have previously answered but these threads are sooo long, I don't have time to go back through and read them all :wacko:

Keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## susan36

hey ladies do you yhink these sticks are near peak , top one is yesterday , the bottom one is today , the bottom one lh side in dasrker irl , ma fone camera is crap


----------



## Willma

Hi All,

Just thought I'd share this information with you. 

I've just spoken to one of the cbfm advisers and explained that I am on cd18 with no peak. She asked me how I tested the urine and I said while I urinate. She then asked how long I was urinating on the sample and I said for as long as I urinate. 

The adviser said this can cause prolonged high readings, as the test strip is exposed to the hormones in the urine for too long. She advised the best thing to do is just to urinate on the test strip for 3 seconds, then it can collect the hormones more accurately!

Alternatively she said it is sometimes more accurate to do a urine sample, get a stop watch and dip the test strip for 15 seconds as you have more control this way.

Hope this helps, as it helped me xxx


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Hi ladies, well I'm back after my mc 4 weeks ago and am on day 8 on the CBFM. I usually peak around day 11 so lets just wait and see xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: hope u get ur sticky bean soon :hugs:

i wee in a lil cup then dip it


----------



## Sparklypants

If anyone is interested I am selling my lucky CBFM!

It was brand new when I bought it and the first month I used it I fell pregnant :)

It comes with it's original box and instruction booklet, 4 brand new Duracell batteries and also 10 pregnancy tests.

I'm asking for £55 which will also include postage...

If anyone is interested, please PM me :) x


----------



## xsarahbellax

Willma said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking your advice. This is my first month using the cbfm and I've had nothing but highs since cd8, I'm now cd18 and still no peak :nope:. To be honest I'm not sure about the length of my cycle, hopefully after this month the monitor will shed some light on that.
> 
> I have very sore swollen breasts and a mild tingly/cramp like feeling around my right ovary. I think the cbfm has missed my peak and these symptoms are my body gearing up for my next period, despite loads of bd :hugs:.
> 
> Everyone seems on a bit of a low about the monitor recently and I don't know if its the best thing for me to use, it seems to be sending me on a wild goose chase and making me more neurotic about the whole process.
> 
> Any advice greatly appreciated :shrug:xxx

It's not unusual not to get a peak on your first cycle. I really didn't expect to, so was very surprised & pleased when I did! Try to stay positive & persevere on to your next cycle! 



Willma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd share this information with you.
> 
> I've just spoken to one of the cbfm advisers and explained that I am on cd18 with no peak. She asked me how I tested the urine and I said while I urinate. She then asked how long I was urinating on the sample and I said for as long as I urinate.
> 
> The adviser said this can cause prolonged high readings, as the test strip is exposed to the hormones in the urine for too long. She advised the best thing to do is just to urinate on the test strip for 3 seconds, then it can collect the hormones more accurately!
> 
> Alternatively she said it is sometimes more accurate to do a urine sample, get a stop watch and dip the test strip for 15 seconds as you have more control this way.
> 
> Hope this helps, as it helped me xxx

Did your monitor come with instructions? I know it's tempting to just dive straight in to testing, but the information in there is really quite helpful, for example, it does state to only POAS for 3 seconds, or to dip it for 15 seconds! Glad the helpline put your mind at rest though.


----------



## babyhopes2010

my monitors on ebay :) :blush:


----------



## Folly

winniemoo1 said:


> Cd22 and I'm still getting lows I'm really worried now. Anyones first cycle using cbfm been like this? Xx

Yes, I got lows all through my last cycle. Am waiting for it to ask for a stick on my second cycle now :)

I was really worried but I temp also and it showed I ovulated so I am putting it down to it being the first month of getting used to me.

How I think of it is that we are all totally different, when you have a surge of hormones you might go from a level 1 to a level 6 to a level 10 but a surge for me might be only be me going level 1 to level 3 to level 5 (doesn't mean anything would be wrong necessarily, just that we're different!) 

So the CBFM surely has to be pre-programmed with average readings so maybe it is set to give a reading of High if your surge hits level 6 and a peak if you hit level 10. 

That means you would get your highs and peaks quite normally on the monitor but I would always read Low as I hadn't hit the magic level 6 to make it trigger a high reading. It won't know that level 5 is the highest I ever get until at LEAST my second cycle. 

By the same token the ladies who are just getting highs all month perhaps have their own natural peak level of level 9 but the monitor for the first month or two only recognises level 10 as a Peak on its pre-programmed default setting so they just get stuck at high.

I am pretty sure that if my CBFM could analyse the data it collected last month and tell me it would tell me it should have given me a peak reading on CD18 as that was my highest day, instead it kept waiting for me to hit that magic next level up that it has stored in its memory for the 'average' woman.

I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone but me but it makes sense in my head and in short I really don't think anyone should worry until they have used their monitor for a month or two. If it's really stressing you out then don't use it, it will do more harm than good and it's supposed to be a tool to help.

Remember the CBFM is not going to get you pregnant no matter what the reading is! If you're ovulating you're ovulating and you need to get :sex: whether it tells you you're low, high or peak :thumbup:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Willma said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Just thought I'd share this information with you.
> 
> I've just spoken to one of the cbfm advisers and explained that I am on cd18 with no peak. She asked me how I tested the urine and I said while I urinate. She then asked how long I was urinating on the sample and I said for as long as I urinate.
> 
> The adviser said this can cause prolonged high readings, as the test strip is exposed to the hormones in the urine for too long. She advised the best thing to do is just to urinate on the test strip for 3 seconds, then it can collect the hormones more accurately!
> 
> Alternatively she said it is sometimes more accurate to do a urine sample, get a stop watch and dip the test strip for 15 seconds as you have more control this way.
> 
> Hope this helps, as it helped me xxx

I will have to try this next time as think in my worry to make sure there would be enough urine so the monitor could make a reading I have possibly given it too much as well :dohh: 

Last month I had highs from cd14 to 25 and this month from cd 19 to 27 with no sign of a peak, though had have o pains,i dont temp though so cant be sure, so will have to try and count properly next month and see if that works.

I am also considering trying soy as my cycles are long (35-38 days) to see if that makes a difference.

Fingers crossed for peaks followed by :bfp: for us all soon. xxx


----------



## Willma

Spoiler
Did your monitor come with instructions? I know it's tempting to just dive straight in to testing, but the information in there is really quite helpful, for example, it does state to only POAS for 3 seconds, or to dip it for 15 seconds! Glad the helpline put your mind at rest though.

Hi there,

Yes my monitor came with the instructions but I found it difficult to urinate on the stick (especially at 5am), I was never sure if I had got the stick or not so I thought just keeping it there for longer would be better...obviously not :blush:

I'm going to try a whole new approach next month, I've been doing a lot of research and I'm gonna come at it from a different angle :thumbup:


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Folly said:


> winniemoo1 said:
> 
> 
> Cd22 and I'm still getting lows I'm really worried now. Anyones first cycle using cbfm been like this? Xx
> 
> Yes, I got lows all through my last cycle. Am waiting for it to ask for a stick on my second cycle now :)
> 
> I was really worried but I temp also and it showed I ovulated so I am putting it down to it being the first month of getting used to me.
> 
> How I think of it is that we are all totally different, when you have a surge of hormones you might go from a level 1 to a level 6 to a level 10 but a surge for me might be only be me going level 1 to level 3 to level 5 (doesn't mean anything would be wrong necessarily, just that we're different!)
> 
> So the CBFM surely has to be pre-programmed with average readings so maybe it is set to give a reading of High if your surge hits level 6 and a peak if you hit level 10.
> 
> That means you would get your highs and peaks quite normally on the monitor but I would always read Low as I hadn't hit the magic level 6 to make it trigger a high reading. It won't know that level 5 is the highest I ever get until at LEAST my second cycle.
> 
> By the same token the ladies who are just getting highs all month perhaps have their own natural peak level of level 9 but the monitor for the first month or two only recognises level 10 as a Peak on its pre-programmed default setting so they just get stuck at high.
> 
> I am pretty sure that if my CBFM could analyse the data it collected last month and tell me it would tell me it should have given me a peak reading on CD18 as that was my highest day, instead it kept waiting for me to hit that magic next level up that it has stored in its memory for the 'average' woman.
> 
> I don't know if that makes any sense to anyone but me but it makes sense in my head and in short I really don't think anyone should worry until they have used their monitor for a month or two. If it's really stressing you out then don't use it, it will do more harm than good and it's supposed to be a tool to help.
> 
> Remember the CBFM is not going to get you pregnant no matter what the reading is! If you're ovulating you're ovulating and you need to get :sex: whether it tells you you're low, high or peak :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks, that does make sense to me and has made be feel at lot better about having no peaks, but plenty of highs for the 2 cycles I have used the CBFM for. Am guessing I should start tracking my temps to check if they show that i've o'd.

Hope it works for you this this cycle. xxx

xxx


----------



## addie25

Hi Winnie... My first month I never got a peak. This is my second month and I got a peak on day 19 after like 11 days of highs. The monitor is prob getting to know you don't worry.


----------



## shellie31

Hi ladies:flower:
I've been using my CBFM for a few months now & i can understand why some of you are getting a bit fed up & worried by yours. I didn't get a peak my 1st month just loads of highs. Every cycle since then it's went straight from low to peak,which is okay too:happydance:. I also use a CB digital when i get my peak & i always get a smiley face the 2nd peak day. I was worried about not getting a peak my 1st time using it but don't worry,it really is just getting to know you & you should have a better 2nd cycle with it. 
Good luck to everyone:thumbup:.


----------



## TennisGal

Hi ladies,

Question if ok! I used my CBFM to detect o when TTC with DD, and am using it again (second, third cycle now) It's detected peaks fine, but this time - I'm on day six of high reading...no peak. I FEEL like I'm o'ing (pain, grumpy, bloated, tired, head-fog) Any ideas why this could be? I had to pee middle of the night, which *could* have been early morning, two nights running...so could be my pee isn't proper FMU? Or I am peeing on the sticks too long? I can see two lines on the sticks, so something is happening...just getting very frustrated!

I'd understand if it was my first cycle...but it isn't, and am getting het up my PCOS is on it's way back.

Any advice much appreciated :flower:


----------



## ljo1984

phew got a peak this morning with my last stick!! saves me £20, can now get cheap ones off ebay if AF gets me in 2 week!! and we BD's this morning and will tonight and tomorrow night i think. bring on the ovulation pain later lol.


TennisGal, i had to pee in the night it was about 3am, then use dthe monitor just after 7, in the instructions it tells you if you test in the middle of the day for whatever reason to hold back on fluids and hold urine for at least 2 hours, so hopefully doing it over night shouldnt have too much of an impact, but i was still debating if to go or not!! but i know every now and then it may not pick up the peak (like the CB digital ovulation tests didnt pick up that i was ovulation when i concieved DD). if you know your symptoms id go with that and BD anyway, and you never know it might give you peak tomorrow. i pee in a little tub ive got rather than directly POAS just to get it more accurate (and so i dont miss ha ha) think a couple of pages back someone rang the help line and they said to POAS for 3 seconds, or 15 seconds if youve collected in a cup.


----------



## TennisGal

Thank you!! Fingers x'd I get a peak tomorrow!

Just seen your o symptoms ticker - I swear, I argue about this with my friends...they don't believe you can get o symptoms! Mine are worse than AF sometimes...back pain, tummy pain, bloating, weight gain, head ache, head fog, grumpy!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

another high :(


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> another high :(

i think your OPK for other day was pos!!! i dont know how to read charts, does that indicate youve ovulated yet?


----------



## ljo1984

TennisGal said:


> Thank you!! Fingers x'd I get a peak tomorrow!
> 
> Just seen your o symptoms ticker - I swear, I argue about this with my friends...they don't believe you can get o symptoms! Mine are worse than AF sometimes...back pain, tummy pain, bloating, weight gain, head ache, head fog, grumpy!!

i dont get many syptoms, i always get at least one spot somewhere on my chin or jaw line, its right at the bloody front this month!! ha ha. i got ovulation pain aswell which usually happens a bit later in the day. used to only be on the left side before DD but last month i had it on the right, and i can feel it brewing up on the left now!! dont really notice any other syptoms although im sure there will be some.


----------



## susan36

babyhopes2010 said:


> another high :(

me 2 im cd 17 got a poss opk last night , so i dont know whats going on with my monitor , i dont know if ive mucked up , i pressed the m button on cd1 at 4pm then next day i pressed the m button back to cd1 to get it to a early time would this totaly reset monitor ?


----------



## ljo1984

susan36 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> another high :(
> 
> me 2 im cd 17 got a poss opk last night , so i dont know whats going on with my monitor , i dont know if ive mucked up , i pressed the m button on cd1 at 4pm then next day i pressed the m button back to cd1 to get it to a early time would this totaly reset monitor ?Click to expand...

it just puts your monitor a day behind. they say if you come on during the day to wait till the next morning anyway. this cycle i got AF at 11am ish, which would let me test at earliest 8am, but on a work day i leave at half 6 so i did mine the day after. so im on CD16 on monitor but CD17 in real life.


----------



## mum38of2

I understand that on your first month you may not get a peak but on my first month I had high on day 10 peak 11, 12 high 13. So how come this month I've had only highs since day 8 and now Im on day 12 and still highs?? 

I thought it got easier not bloody harder? This monitor does stress you out. 

I wake up in the night thinking dont pee save it!! It is driving me mad like some of you on here.

Do you still ovulate if you only get highs?? Is it less likely you'll conceive when you dont get a peak. Anyone got any advice for me PLLLEAASSEEE! xxxx :wacko:


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Morning ladies, well day 9 for me and got my peak already with no highs, is this normal. When am i likely to o?? Is it correct that after a peak reading the monitor will automatically give another peak then a high?? Is it worth carrying on with the sticks whilst it still asks for them?? I vaguely remember for the last time using it that once you get your peak there was no need to xxx sorry for all the questions xx


----------



## babyhopes2010

ljo1984 said:


> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> another high :(
> 
> i think your OPK for other day was pos!!! i dont know how to read charts, does that indicate youve ovulated yet?Click to expand...

its getting way darker now :happydance:
not pos but getting there i dont think i can bd anymore im exhausted:shrug:


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> babyhopes2010 said:
> 
> 
> another high :(
> 
> i think your OPK for other day was pos!!! i dont know how to read charts, does that indicate youve ovulated yet?Click to expand...
> 
> its getting way darker now :happydance:
> not pos but getting there i dont think i can bd anymore im exhausted:shrug:Click to expand...

oh good, hope you get a peak tomorrow then! you'll just have to make youresf BD more ha ha.


----------



## babyhopes2010

noooooooo!! have u seen how much i bd in ff !


----------



## ttcbaby117

morning ladies!!!! cd 25 and I am getting a flashing m.....I guess af is on its way....went to dr yesterday and they did a pg test which was neg.....


----------



## MissSazra

It's CD16 for me today and yet another high, think this is my 4th or 5th high day. Hope I get either my peak day soon, or just goes back to low, cos I really have to make myself BD every day at the moment! lol


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> noooooooo!! have u seen how much i bd in ff !

ha ha ive just seen it now!! you must be tired! needs must though! the month i fell on with imogen was the 3rd cycle after my MMC and was getting pretty desprate! my stupid smiley never came on digi opks so ended up BDing every night for a week!!! A WEEK! never again ha ha, but it worked and it wasnt long after they were talking about it on this morning and they said its proven to work, so felt quite proud then ha ha.


----------



## babyhopes2010

ok so wtf is going on :cry:
https://img153.imageshack.us/img153/5875/0311h.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Allie84

Babyhopes, it looks like you haven't had a positive yet...you're still early in your cycle, so I bet you'll get it soon.

I just got a postive today, CD22. I'm on my 6th day of high on my CBFM!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im so impatient and wanted to test on birthday oh well my 1st yr anniversary is on 7th so if i concieved then itll be amazing x


----------



## shellie31

mum38of2 said:


> I understand that on your first month you may not get a peak but on my first month I had high on day 10 peak 11, 12 high 13. So how come this month I've had only highs since day 8 and now Im on day 12 and still highs??
> 
> I thought it got easier not bloody harder? This monitor does stress you out.
> 
> I wake up in the night thinking dont pee save it!! It is driving me mad like some of you on here.
> 
> Do you still ovulate if you only get highs?? Is it less likely you'll conceive when you dont get a peak. Anyone got any advice for me PLLLEAASSEEE! xxxx :wacko:

It's quite normal for the monitor to be different each cycle,i don't always get my peak on the same day each cycle. Give it time & you will get used to it i promise,theres been many times i've wanted to chuck my monitor out the window lol :haha:. I also wake up in the night wanting to pee,if it's not to far away from your testing time just PIAC & save it,that's what i do,i think 4 hours is okay but it could be less. Hope this helps:hugs:. You're still in with a chance of getting a peak,so i'd keep :sex: to make sure you cover all bases. GL.


----------



## shellie31

kimmyttcno3 said:


> Morning ladies, well day 9 for me and got my peak already with no highs, is this normal. When am i likely to o?? Is it correct that after a peak reading the monitor will automatically give another peak then a high?? Is it worth carrying on with the sticks whilst it still asks for them?? I vaguely remember for the last time using it that once you get your peak there was no need to xxx sorry for all the questions xx

Hi Kimmy,yeah it's normal to go straight to peak with no highs, i go straight from low to peak too. When i get my peak i do a CB digital opk & i always get a smiley face on the 2nd peak day plus i can feel ovulation pains then too so i know for me it happens then :happydance:. Yeah you're right too that you can stop using sticks after your 1st peak. I've got this thread to thank for that great money saving tip lol :haha:. Hope this helps & good luck!!.


----------



## babyhopes2010

temps still up....opk are very negative......have i ovulated....im so confused...my temps say i have


----------



## susan36

got my peak 2day , can you O on your first peak just i got a very positive opk last night and woke up with horendous O pain , babyhopes i was want to get my bfp on my birthday to on the 9th but think im having a long cycle so i cant , maybe you have Oed earlier and monitor not picked it up , and you might still get that bfp for your birthday fx :flower:


----------



## xsarahbellax

ttcbaby117 said:


> morning ladies!!!! cd 25 and I am getting a flashing m.....I guess af is on its way....went to dr yesterday and they did a pg test which was neg.....

The "m" is something I didn't get on my first cycle with the monitor, and haven't had so far this cycle (AF due Saturday).

What day do you get it? The day AF is due or earlier?


----------



## ttcbaby117

I got the m yesterday....af is due on sunday....I also got another one this morning.

well I got a bfn this morning on a 10mIu test so I am out...ugh!


----------



## xsarahbellax

ttcbaby117 said:


> I got the m yesterday....af is due on sunday....I also got another one this morning.
> 
> well I got a bfn this morning on a 10mIu test so I am out...ugh!

I wonder why I don't get the m then?? My luteal phase is 14 days, so it's not like the timings are off.

Don't give up hope yet, some ladies don't get a BFP until AF is late!

I'm holding out til Saturday to test!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

this is my 4th month on the CBFM... last month though I went from my normal low for 2 days to high for 3 days then to peak , but while I was on my peak.. I could never get a + from an opk, isnt that strange ? 

what I do as to not miss the beginning of my LH surge....as soon as I start getting my highs on the CBFM (in am as it needs FMU) I then use the opks in the afternoons about 3pm and then again in the evening around 8-9. usually as soon as I get a + on the opk then very next day is when I see my peak on the CBFM.... but last month I missed it... I never went positive on the opks strange.. right ??


----------



## turtlebeach

Hi All

I'm on day 13 still on low thou. Last month I went straight from low to peak. Does anyone know what this means or why this happens?


----------



## babyhopes2010

just mean ur lh surges quicker theres nothing wrong with it :)


----------



## turtlebeach

Thanks for the reply... does that mean then technically I could miss my peak? I test at 7 every morning but we don't BD until the evening (like after 10 ish when we go to bed).


----------



## ttcbaby117

sarah - not sure why you arent getting the m I checked the instructions and it should give it to you when af is nearing.....are you using a used monitor....maybe you need to reset it.


----------



## turtlebeach

Maybe it predicts your AF will be slightly later this month for some reason and thats why it hasn't appeared yet??


----------



## Allie84

Sorry I can't help with the m thing, I am still learning about this....

Quick question...I got a + OPK yesterday and a peak today (CD23). I used sooo many sticks. Now that I've peaked can I stop using the monitor until next cycle or should I keep using sticks? I have no idea. Thanks everyone!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

yes as soon as you get a peak on the monitor, it is automatically programmed to give you another peak, then a high then a low... and will still ask you for sticks... but what I do is give the thing a used one... dont waste a new one..save those babies for next cycle... (if there is one that is ) haha


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

I do know that some girls dont even turn on their monitor after they get their peak, just wait until next month... for some reason I feel more comfortable giving it a stick...if it is asking for one...it just doesnt need to be a new stick tho : )


----------



## snl41296

hello girls been MIA alittle. But today is CD 8 and I started feeding the monitor today =) lets hope this month is Our month


----------



## ttcbaby117

good luck snl!


----------



## Allie84

Thank you ttc1st! I think I will feed it an old stick, too. Those suckers are expensive and I already know what I need to know this cycle. :)


----------



## xsarahbellax

AF got me a day early :-(


----------



## WifeyS

Hi Ladies, 

This is my first month using a oersona monitor (its more or less the same as a CBFM but doesnt give peaks and highs etc just tells you when your fertile and then gives you an O sign when ovulation will occur. 

I have a question if thats OK with you lovely ladies, in the booklet it says that you may not see the O sign in the first month!!!! Today my lines on the stick are the same colour as each other but no O sign! Im worried i might miss O - shall I just DTD anyway lol..........I dont want to waste any of his little swimmers though x


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee:
https://img441.imageshack.us/img441/6685/opkj.jpg

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

cbfm still on high im getting rid of it today


----------



## babyhopes2010

snl41296 said:


> hello girls been MIA alittle. But today is CD 8 and I started feeding the monitor today =) lets hope this month is Our month

:rofl: feeding the moniotor :munch:


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> hello girls been MIA alittle. But today is CD 8 and I started feeding the monitor today =) lets hope this month is Our month
> 
> :rofl: feeding the moniotor :munch:Click to expand...

:haha:u like that LMAO 

I am going to start testing with my OPK's today. what time a day do you test with them? I am on CD 9 and I have alot of watery CM :happydance: we started BD'ing on Wen and will do every other day. my monitor is on LOW not stressing this month though, not going crazy with OPK's either. I just want to see if they are the same. as in Ovulation and stuff ya know


----------



## nats333

Hi WifeyS
I am in my first month of using the monitor too (CBFM), am on day 11 and still showing Low. Hoping it will move show O for you soon
Good luck


----------



## snl41296

once I get a PEAK I stop feeding it. no need to I know when I ovulated then why waste sticks


----------



## kimmyttcno3

Well day 11 for me, had my 2 peak days now on high so I guess thats me on the 2ww bench. I've managed to get hubby to BD on both peak days (didn't get any highs) and hopefully maybe get another go in tonight if I play it cool lol... hubby doesn't know I've been using the monitor as he thinks I'm trying too hard and feels that I only want it when I want a baby!!!


----------



## babyhopes2010

im am officially ntnp as iv just landed my dream job :yipee:


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> im am officially ntnp as iv just landed my dream job :yipee:

which is congrats!!!!!!
:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## babyhopes2010

thanks honey! 
iv never been so happy to get a phone call :yipee:
i bet i get bfp this month :shock:


----------



## mum38of2

Girls I need your help!! Im totally stressing out. I threw the monitor this morning I was so wound up with it :wacko:.

Heres the facts,

On 2nd month using the monitor,

1st month - High day 10, peak 11 & 12 high 13.

2nd Month - High's days 8,9,10,11,12,13,14! 

Only one stick left for 2moro.

On day 12 got up in night to pee at 3am but still peed at 7.30am on stick. Could I of missed my peak?

Sticks on days 11,12, had 2 blue bars plus had white sticky in underwear.

Now they only have 1 blue bar.

Have I missed my peak? Do I buy more sticks?

We've been bd every day since day 8! Im tired girls!! Im gettin moody with my OH. 

Do I buy more sticks 2moro?? Dont know what to do for the best.

Desperate woman here needs some good advice, I know you wont let me down. xxx :flower:


----------



## snl41296

babyhopes2010 said:


> thanks honey!
> iv never been so happy to get a phone call :yipee:
> i bet i get bfp this month :shock:

yup thats what will happen LMAO :haha:


----------



## babyhopes2010

:kiss:


mum38of2 said:


> Girls I need your help!! Im totally stressing out. I threw the monitor this morning I was so wound up with it :wacko:.
> 
> Heres the facts,
> 
> On 2nd month using the monitor,
> 
> 1st month - High day 10, peak 11 & 12 high 13.
> 
> 2nd Month - High's days 8,9,10,11,12,13,14!
> 
> Only one stick left for 2moro.
> 
> On day 12 got up in night to pee at 3am but still peed at 7.30am on stick. Could I of missed my peak?
> 
> Sticks on days 11,12, had 2 blue bars plus had white sticky in underwear.
> 
> Now they only have 1 blue bar.
> 
> Have I missed my peak? Do I buy more sticks?
> 
> We've been bd every day since day 8! Im tired girls!! Im gettin moody with my OH.
> 
> Do I buy more sticks 2moro?? Dont know what to do for the best.
> 
> Desperate woman here needs some good advice, I know you wont let me down. xxx :flower:

firstly please stop wasting sticks:haha: after ur first peak the machines AUTOMATICALLY gives u a peak then a high....
as far as ur lh surge yes cbfm can miss it......im cbfm is saying high but my opk are so pos and dark today...id suggest gettin a few cheap ovulation tests off ebay for months like these.
as far as bd everyday its not neccessary but is very hard not to feel u have too. if cbfm has gone to one bar id say u ovulated cd 11 if u have hun.....
if ur cycles vary in length sometime u can pick up a lh surge and it goes then comes back strong enough later in the cycle to release that eggy.
its up to you if u want to buy more sticks?
if ur cycle length is regular i would carry on bd every other day until ur period arrives if cycles irregular id buy more sticks

sos about the essay:haha:
goodluck:kiss:


----------



## mum38of2

babyhopes2010 said:


> :kiss:
> 
> 
> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Girls I need your help!! Im totally stressing out. I threw the monitor this morning I was so wound up with it :wacko:.
> 
> Heres the facts,
> 
> On 2nd month using the monitor,
> 
> 1st month - High day 10, peak 11 & 12 high 13.
> 
> 2nd Month - High's days 8,9,10,11,12,13,14!
> 
> Only one stick left for 2moro.
> 
> On day 12 got up in night to pee at 3am but still peed at 7.30am on stick. Could I of missed my peak?
> 
> Sticks on days 11,12, had 2 blue bars plus had white sticky in underwear.
> 
> Now they only have 1 blue bar.
> 
> Have I missed my peak? Do I buy more sticks?
> 
> We've been bd every day since day 8! Im tired girls!! Im gettin moody with my OH.
> 
> Do I buy more sticks 2moro?? Dont know what to do for the best.
> 
> Desperate woman here needs some good advice, I know you wont let me down. xxx :flower:
> 
> firstly please stop wasting sticks:haha: after ur first peak the machines AUTOMATICALLY gives u a peak then a high....
> as far as ur lh surge yes cbfm can miss it......im cbfm is saying high but my opk are so pos and dark today...id suggest gettin a few cheap ovulation tests off ebay for months like these.
> as far as bd everyday its not neccessary but is very hard not to feel u have too. if cbfm has gone to one bar id say u ovulated cd 11 if u have hun.....
> if ur cycles vary in length sometime u can pick up a lh surge and it goes then comes back strong enough later in the cycle to release that eggy.
> its up to you if u want to buy more sticks?
> if ur cycle length is regular i would carry on bd every other day until ur period arrives if cycles irregular id buy more sticks
> 
> sos about the essay:haha:
> goodluck:kiss:Click to expand...


Thanks babyhopes2010. I've had 2 bars since day 8 and still on 2 bars now. Not had a low since day 7.


----------



## babyhopes2010

id carry on then hun sexy time everyother day and carryon testing x xx


----------



## mum38of2

Also my cycle is usually 28 days but last month 26. So Im really quite regular.


----------



## babyhopes2010

if u carry on sexy time everyother day then i wouldnt worry xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

hi ladies - I have a question that maybe you can help me with....

I used my cbfm for the first time this month.....next cycle me and dh will not be together around ov so I was not going to use it. Can I pick it up again 2 cycles from now and start using it...or will me not turning it on for an entire month throw it off?

Thanks!


----------



## newlywed2010

i dont say it will. i mean you might want to turn it on when your cycle begins next month but i dont say you need to pick it up everyday :)


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh Ok so as long as I set the first day of my next cycle then I wont need to use the test sticks or anything like that?


----------



## Willma

Bloody hell!

Sorry all but really fed up :growlmad: I am now cd21 and monitor has been reading highs since cd81. It is my first month using the monitor and I have literally hurt my husband with erratic :sex: trying to catch mr :spermy: he had to go to the doctor and get antibiotics because of friction marks on his you not what which doc thinks are infected due to too much sex :wacko: Bless him he cannot even walk and doc says we cant have sex till its healed so we missed what I think was peak time in month even though the bloody monitor didn't pick it up!

To say this wasn't the most successful first month of ttc would be a vast under statement!

And what's more, despite changing my sampling technique as advised by the cbm people (see previous thread on the 2.11.10) the monitor is still reading high! The blue oestrogen line is sooo blue though and its cd21....I have no idea what my hormones are doing anymore :nope:

Sorry to sound off but its been a hard first month :cry:

Hope everyone else is having better times xxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh no Willma - I hope dh feels better soon!!! Poor thing!


----------



## ttc1st_at_40

oh gosh Willma... what a trooper your husband was....he wounded himself in the name of love !!! oh man my hubby would kill me !!! lets hope for a speed recovery and that perhaps your CBFM maybe just missed your peak and you really caught it yourself perhaps ?

has anyone gone through cycles where you never got to a peak ? and if so what do you think is the cause of that... does that mean your LH just never surged? 

i personally am on my 4th month of my CBFM and today is CD14 and currenty still on a high as well been testing since day CD8... I usually have my peak show up about CD12,13,14.. so not sure if I am ever gonna get my peak this month... little concerned as I am super regular and back up with opks in the evenings usually the evening I get my positive OPK the next day I get a peak on the CBFM, just tested with an OPK it was negative which prob means tomorrows CBFM will only give me another high... which is stressing me out !!!


----------



## ljo1984

congratulations babyhopes, your so gonna be pregnant this month now though ha ha. xx


----------



## ljo1984

i have a question!!! i ogt my peak on wed and BD'ed in the morning and then again at noght (plus on the mon night aswell). now we havnt done it since as ive been at work (nurse working 12 hour shifts) so really cant be arsed ha ha. i got ovulation pain on wed too (i got it on my 1st peak last month too) so will that mean i ovulated on my 1st peak? i got positive opks on wed too whereas they were neg on tues and i know it says you ovulate 24hrs after, so just confused with the pains.


----------



## babyhopes2010

i personally would bd once more tonight if u had pos opk weds.......


----------



## babyhopes2010

ttcbaby117 said:


> hi ladies - I have a question that maybe you can help me with....
> 
> I used my cbfm for the first time this month.....next cycle me and dh will not be together around ov so I was not going to use it. Can I pick it up again 2 cycles from now and start using it...or will me not turning it on for an entire month throw it off?
> 
> Thanks!

absolutely fine:thumbup:
just turn it on when u are on cd 1-5 when ur ready it doesnt matter how long its turnt off for :)


----------



## ljo1984

babyhopes2010 said:


> i personally would bd once more tonight if u had pos opk weds.......

too late! he went to bed cause he was asleep on the sofa!! oh well, just see what happens i suppose.


----------



## snl41296

Morning girls! I am right on Track with BD'ing :happydance:
I am very excited! DH is doing every other day. I got* HIGH* today on my CBFM and + on my opk's the past 2 days I am CD10 right on track like always :winkwink: I should Ovulate CD 14. I started BD'ing on Wednesday , did Friday then will do SUnday and so on and so on... :thumbup:

:dust: to everyone


----------



## muffin1

hey ladies

I had my first peak this morning, was soooooooooooo happy. Havent been able to stop smiling all day :) was so worried i wasnt gonna get anything in my first month, but am now very happy :) And whats best hubby got very excited about it too, hmmmm i wonder why ;)

Hope your all ok!
xxx


----------



## Bear79

Hi Ladies- hoping you can help. I have very long cycles since getting off the pill this past June. First was 39 days, then 33, then 41!

I am using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor and have been for my past 2 cycles. I have not once gotten a peak, but have gotten high readings. They tested me for polycystic ovarian syndrome, but I came up all clear. 

This current cycle- the monitor told me to start taking tests at Day 6. It is now Day 24 and I have gotten a "high" reading every single day, except today where I got a low reading. Weird right? Even if I do have around a 41 day cycle, I should be ovulating today/tomorrow. My last period began on October 13.

Any advice, thoughts would be most appreciated. I am very confused.

Thanks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

hmmm bear I dont know what to tell you about that...the only thing I can suggest is maybe next month to back up your CBFM testing with some OPK's in the afternoon....see if you are getting any positives. maybe your surge is just so short that the monitor misses it???? Are you sure you are ovulating? DO you temp?


----------



## ttcbaby117

yeah muffin get to the bding!!!!


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls I have a question for you all...
When do you BD? I just want to know like with the CBFM do you start before you get a *HIGH? *then what?

This cycle we have been BD'ing before my* HIGH *which was Today!
We BD'ed yesterday then on Wen. We are going to BD tomorrow which will be another *HIGH * and will be CD 11 then BD on Tues (which I should be ovulating ) then Thurs to catch everything.. I hope its our month if not DH is getting checked out


----------



## Misty05

I'm convinced there is something wrong with me or my CBFM!!!!!!!!!!!!

CBFM has asked for sticks since CD7. I'm now on CD13 and I'm still on a LOW reading. I'm also doing BBT for the first time this cycle to see if I do actually ovulate.....I usually get quite a bit of EWCM but all I've had is a tiny bit of cloudy EWCM for the past couple of days.

Have managed to BD this morning and yesterday just in-case I do ovulate but I'm not holding out much hope. 

I havene't had a PEAK reading on my CBFM for a couple of months now.

Going to see how charting goes and then make an appointment to see my doctor.

Anybody else just getting day after day of LOW readings?? Also took SOY ISOFLAVEN's for the first time this cycle. Am now wondering if these are having a negative effect!!!!

AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH...so frustrated.


----------



## Quaver

Misty05 said:


> I'm now on CD13 and I'm still on a LOW reading. I'm also doing BBT for the first time this cycle to see if I do actually ovulate....

BBT will give you better picture, just keep :sex::thumbup:


----------



## Misty05

Thanks Quaver :thumbup:


----------



## Swepakepa3

I need alitle help with my monitor...I have been using it since March with pretty much regular results Peak around day 14-15 ish.... however now this month I have had high readings Day 12 - 20...Today is day 20 and its still saying high... 

Anyone else experience this? Does this mean anything? 

9 days high and still going......???????


----------



## Allie84

Misty, I would keep doing the BBT, it could just be that you're going to ov a bit later. I didn't get highs until CD17 and a peak until CD23. :shrug: I also took soy this cycle.

Swepakepa, I had 6 days of high before my peak, and I've read girls who have it even longer...just keep :sex:. It's also possible it missed your LH surge. Good luck!

Quick question: FF is saying I ov'd on CD22 but I didn't get a peak on my CBFM until CD23. :shrug: Should I trust FF? (Chart link in my siggy)

Thank you! 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Allie I think the temping pins down ov more accurately so I would go with that.....you could just have a very short surge and the Chen picked up only the tail end of it


----------



## turtlebeach

WOOP WOOP - Day 16 and got my peak today (no highs - i just went straight to peak yet again this month)....

Luckily BD on day 13 and 15 even thou was showing as low... my crazy monitor never seems to pick up my estrogen rise.


----------



## Tccno2

Ugh so annoying!! My little girl gave me an extra hour in bed this morning Which was great as I'm full of a cold and when I got up I was still in my testing window and did my stick.... Except due to the clocks going back after I set my monitor I wasn't still in my window!! So wasted a stick. I'm normally up at 7 every day so it hasn't happened before.

Has anyone missed a day before? Will it still ask me as normal tomorrow?!

X


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls I have a question for you all...
When do you BD? I just want to know like with the CBFM do you start before you get a HIGH? then what?

This cycle we have been BD'ing before my HIGH
We BD'ed Friday then on Wen. I got my HIGH on Saturday. We were suppose to BD yesterday but didnt! :growlmad: Today is CD 12 and I got another HIGH this is my 3rd HIGH tomorrow/Wen I should get the PEAK. I am sure we will BD today/this morning we better :growlmad: then again on Wen. then We covered it. then I am in my 2WW


----------



## snl41296

Swepakepa3 said:


> I need alitle help with my monitor...I have been using it since March with pretty much regular results Peak around day 14-15 ish.... however now this month I have had high readings Day 12 - 20...Today is day 20 and its still saying high...
> 
> Anyone else experience this? Does this mean anything?
> 
> 9 days high and still going......???????

i have had months liek that just keep BD'ing u should get it... :thumbup:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Well I am back off holiday, unable to check up on convo as there has been quite a lot! :wave:

I am on Day 11, I got my peak on Day 9!! - Although I have to stop TTC this month due to an op at the end of it, so looks like I can kiss goodbye to 2 cycles. :sad2:, but gives me time build up PMA and relax etc.

I was just shocked after not getting CBFM to recognise the peak last month, I got 2 very dark lines on Day 9 - 3 days earlier than usual.

Good luck for these cycles girls :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## reversal

af feels like she's going to show :cry: so if its before 12 tonight will I class today as day 1 or wait till tomorrow to restart my cycle. This will be the start of my second cycle


----------



## KittyKatBabe

reversal said:


> af feels like she's going to show :cry: so if its before 12 tonight will I class today as day 1 or wait till tomorrow to restart my cycle. This will be the start of my second cycle

:hugs: reversal, GL for the second cycle, looks like I will be using the CBFM for about 4 - 6 months, on cycle 3 for me. It will happen for you x x x


----------



## turtlebeach

reversal said:


> af feels like she's going to show :cry: so if its before 12 tonight will I class today as day 1 or wait till tomorrow to restart my cycle. This will be the start of my second cycle

You class your first full day as day 1... so if it shows before 12 class tomorrow as day 1.


----------



## babyhopes2010

it doesnt matter if u class spotting as day one of full flow just make sure u stick to the sme everymonth......i class spotting as cd1 :)


----------



## mum38of2

Well its day 18 still on highs!! Been on high now since day 8! Im on a new batch of sticks and feel like not doing this anymore this month, feels like im wasting them. I had my peak last month on day 10 and 11! 

Think I may of missed my peak one night last week when I went to loo at 3am in morning and tested with new urine at 7.30am.

Has anyone got pregnant on just highs?? Does highs mean you still ovulate??

I've had cramy white discharge now for about 6 days. Kept thinking this was sign of a peak but still nothing. Could it be a sign of pregnancy??

Thanks for your help girls! xxx


----------



## snl41296

CD 13 I am today and this is my 4th day HIGH. Tomorrow will be Ovulation day. I normally have 4/5 days HIGH then ovulation. temps look good as well. I will skip today and BD tomorrow morning. we BD'ed yesterday. so every pther day we have been. I will just continue every other


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, me again with another question!

I'm on CD22 now and have been having highs for 10 days. For the past few months my cycles have been 32 days, so this means AF is due in 10 days time. Now I don't think I'll be peaking this month as the monitor is still getting used to me and my cycle, but I would have thought I'd be getting lows again by now. Has anyone else had this?

Thanks

Xx


----------



## mum38of2

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone, me again with another question!
> 
> I'm on CD22 now and have been having highs for 10 days. For the past few months my cycles have been 32 days, so this means AF is due in 10 days time. Now I don't think I'll be peaking this month as the monitor is still getting used to me and my cycle, but I would have thought I'd be getting lows again by now. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Xx

I've been getting highs since day 8 and now on day 18 and still on high! its so frustrating. Last month it was high on day 10 peak 11,12 high 13, simple!

Its driving me crazy!!! xx


----------



## susan36

hi ladies a wee question abt bd, i had 11 highs b4 my peak on my second month of using cbfm anyway bd 9 of those highs , last high and first peak , then had to stop couldnt do it anymore , will this hurt the chances of not bd on 2nd peak and last high after? thanks ladies :flower:


----------



## KittyKatBabe

mum38of2 said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, me again with another question!
> 
> I'm on CD22 now and have been having highs for 10 days. For the past few months my cycles have been 32 days, so this means AF is due in 10 days time. Now I don't think I'll be peaking this month as the monitor is still getting used to me and my cycle, but I would have thought I'd be getting lows again by now. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Xx
> 
> I've been getting highs since day 8 and now on day 18 and still on high! its so frustrating. Last month it was high on day 10 peak 11,12 high 13, simple!
> 
> Its driving me crazy!!! xxClick to expand...


Hey Girls, 

My 1st month I got my peak same as you Mum38of2, my 2nd cycle, I also had a night of needing to pee so I defo think CBFM missed my peak, so I ended getting highs for the rest of my cycle, I decided at day 17/18 that it had missed it and I started using the previous day stick (as it kept asking for them) just to cover the CBFM, so then I started my 3rd month, I got lows from day 6 and my peak on day 9 this month!! So it came a couple of days early. 

So I am too a bit frustrated but at least its showing where I probably would miss due to the differences in ov.

Hope that helps, I am a 25 - 27 day cycle so I am used to ov coming by day 13 at the latest.


----------



## mum38of2

KittyKatBabe said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, me again with another question!
> 
> I'm on CD22 now and have been having highs for 10 days. For the past few months my cycles have been 32 days, so this means AF is due in 10 days time. Now I don't think I'll be peaking this month as the monitor is still getting used to me and my cycle, but I would have thought I'd be getting lows again by now. Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Xx
> 
> I've been getting highs since day 8 and now on day 18 and still on high! its so frustrating. Last month it was high on day 10 peak 11,12 high 13, simple!
> 
> Its driving me crazy!!! xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Hey Girls,
> 
> My 1st month I got my peak same as you Mum38of2, my 2nd cycle, I also had a night of needing to pee so I defo think CBFM missed my peak, so I ended getting highs for the rest of my cycle, I decided at day 17/18 that it had missed it and I started using the previous day stick (as it kept asking for them) just to cover the CBFM, so then I started my 3rd month, I got lows from day 6 and my peak on day 9 this month!! So it came a couple of days early.
> 
> So I am too a bit frustrated but at least its showing where I probably would miss due to the differences in ov.
> 
> Hope that helps, I am a 25 - 27 day cycle so I am used to ov coming by day 13 at the latest.Click to expand...

Oh thank you. That helps me decide what to do. I was debating feeding it an old stick starting from 2moro now Iknow I will. My cycle is always 26-28 days so no way have I not ovulated yet.

One question though, does high mean I have ovulated this month or is there a chance I haven't or would that show all lows??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1287723600;7;26;14


----------



## KittyKatBabe

mum38of2 said:


> Oh thank you. That helps me decide what to do. I was debating feeding it an old stick starting from 2moro now Iknow I will. My cycle is always 26-28 days so no way have I not ovulated yet.
> 
> One question though, does high mean I have ovulated this month or is there a chance I haven't or would that show all lows??
> 
> <a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle.png?d=1287723600;0;15;26;14" border="0"></a>

Hiya, 

No probs, sounds like you have had same as me, I really think I ov'd last month - but without other methods no definite way of showing, 

My guess is its likely you will have but cos of the night pee's it was diluted and CBFM missed the surge. I also think if no surge of any sort it would show all lows, so it shows that your body has begun to gear up. It could be that you didn't this month, but I think its more likely to have missed it. 

Hope that makes sense

KKB


----------



## mum38of2

What do both the lines on the sticks mean? Does one mean its worked like on a preg test, or is each one the different serges??

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1287723600;7;26;14


----------



## MissSazra

KittyKatBabe said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thank you. That helps me decide what to do. I was debating feeding it an old stick starting from 2moro now Iknow I will. My cycle is always 26-28 days so no way have I not ovulated yet.
> 
> One question though, does high mean I have ovulated this month or is there a chance I haven't or would that show all lows??
> 
> <a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle.png?d=1287723600;0;15;26;14" border="0"></a>
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> No probs, sounds like you have had same as me, I really think I ov'd last month - but without other methods no definite way of showing,
> 
> My guess is its likely you will have but cos of the night pee's it was diluted and CBFM missed the surge. I also think if no surge of any sort it would show all lows, so it shows that your body has begun to gear up. It could be that you didn't this month, but I think its more likely to have missed it.
> 
> Hope that makes sense
> 
> KKBClick to expand...

Ah, I had a couple of nights where I got up to go to the bathroom, so perhaps I too missed my peak due to this. I'd been so good the rest of the month, but through illness I was awake at night so ended up going. 

We :sex: for 4 days after the first high. I know this won't be enough, but maybe it could have been enough? We wouldn't have :sex: on the peak day though I wouldn't have thought.

Technically, how many high days should you get before your peak?


----------



## KittyKatBabe

mum38of2 said:


> What do both the lines on the sticks mean? Does one mean its worked like on a preg test, or is each one the different serges??
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1287723600;7;26;14

CBFM - tests for 2 hormones as opposed to just LH surge, so it gives you more of a fertile window. Basically I think one is estrogen, which gives you the high days, then when you get the 2nd line (LH surge) it classes as peak.

So whereas an OPK only gives you 2 days, this can identify up to 5- 6 days of fertility.

Technically, how many high days should you get before your peak? 
I think if it was text book it should be something like, lows, 2 - 3 days of Highs, 2 days peak, 1 high day, then back to lows.

But as I say my first cycle I got 2 highs then my peak, 2nd cycle - only highs , 3rd cycle - low and straight to peak.

The body is a wonderful thing. :dohh:


----------



## mum38of2

How do you do the temping?? xx

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1287723600;7;26;14


----------



## KittyKatBabe

mum38of2 said:


> How do you do the temping?? xx
> 
> https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/dpo.png?d=1287723600;7;26;14

I personally don't temp, some ladies swear by it. Really depends which approach you want to take to TTC.

But its called BBT - you need a digi thermometer, then every morning when you wake up (before you get out of bed or anything) you take your temp and record this, and basically as you OV your temp increases - the method cannot show you the fertile days up to OV, it can only confirm it happened. So its not good as stand alone methods if that makes sense.

If you use a site called www.fertilityfriend.com - you can record your temps and it will show you your ovulation etc, but you need to pay for VIP membership, check out the webpage it can show you a lot, I use this but I just log the CBFM readings. It always logs my 2nd peak day as OV.

Hope that helps


----------



## turtlebeach

MissSazra said:


> KittyKatBabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Oh thank you. That helps me decide what to do. I was debating feeding it an old stick starting from 2moro now Iknow I will. My cycle is always 26-28 days so no way have I not ovulated yet.
> 
> One question though, does high mean I have ovulated this month or is there a chance I haven't or would that show all lows??
> 
> <a href="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com"><img src="https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/tickers/cycle.png?d=1287723600;0;15;26;14" border="0"></a>
> 
> Hiya,
> 
> No probs, sounds like you have had same as me, I really think I ov'd last month - but without other methods no definite way of showing,
> 
> My guess is its likely you will have but cos of the night pee's it was diluted and CBFM missed the surge. I also think if no surge of any sort it would show all lows, so it shows that your body has begun to gear up. It could be that you didn't this month, but I think its more likely to have missed it.
> 
> Hope that makes sense
> 
> KKBClick to expand...
> 
> Ah, I had a couple of nights where I got up to go to the bathroom, so perhaps I too missed my peak due to this. I'd been so good the rest of the month, but through illness I was awake at night so ended up going.
> 
> We :sex: for 4 days after the first high. I know this won't be enough, but maybe it could have been enough? We wouldn't have :sex: on the peak day though I wouldn't have thought.
> 
> Technically, how many high days should you get before your peak?Click to expand...

HI Sazra... My monitor was crazy like that the first month of using it. I cant remember exactly but I think I had about 9-10 high days before my peak in the first month of using it... Its possible that you missed it as your pee was weaker or it may just be that the monitor is getting used to your levels (you might have caught the egg still thou) The other posibilty is that you are a late ovulator (did you get any other symptoms? eg EWCM etc... I know its frustrating thou.


----------



## Evon47

Hi all, this is my second month using the monitor. First month, no highs, two days of peak and back to low. This month, 1 day high, two days peak, today is high and tom I suspect going to be low. My temp seems to suggest otherwise. Anyone here do both monitor and bbt?


----------



## snl41296

hi girls, I got another HIGH today that's 4 HIGHS woohoo! ovulation tomorrow if Not I will be in shock LOL hope everyone is having a good night. I also am going to touch a st gerard statue at church Thurs morning he is a saint that performed all miracles on woman and gave them children. google him well worth it <3


----------



## Swepakepa3

Im still getting highs... day 12-22 and still getting highs... This is my 8 month using the CBFM and i always usually peak around day 14.... no idea what i am only getting highs this month.... any help?

I gave up bd'ing like crazy i cant do it anymore.... hope i didn't miss it.... But i did get a smiley on my ovulation predictor a few days back but no high on the monitor..... hmmmm


----------



## Janie66

Swepakepa3 said:


> Im still getting highs... day 12-22 and still getting highs... This is my 8 month using the CBFM and i always usually peak around day 14.... no idea what i am only getting highs this month.... any help?
> 
> I gave up bd'ing like crazy i cant do it anymore.... hope i didn't miss it.... But i did get a smiley on my ovulation predictor a few days back but no high on the monitor..... hmmmm

Im getting highs too, its now been the 6 days of highs,and 8 days of lows before that.... im on day cd19 now, I know its my first month of using this machine, but surely I should get one peak???? dont understand how this thing works on learning you if its not showing one peak:shrug: in fact the estrogene line this morning is so faint now, I have to squint to see it, no LH surge line tho, closest I saw to that on the cbfm stick was on cd15, but faint.........oh well I guess i just keep trying, way this is looking, I will be using the whole 20 sticks in the pack


----------



## mum38of2

I have a 26-28 day cylce and on highs have been since day 8 now on day 19! Today was my first day of sticking a used stick in the bloody thing! It still said high?? How is that possible? Thought it would go to low???? :wacko:


----------



## ljo1984

Swepakepa3 said:


> Im still getting highs... day 12-22 and still getting highs... This is my 8 month using the CBFM and i always usually peak around day 14.... no idea what i am only getting highs this month.... any help?
> 
> I gave up bd'ing like crazy i cant do it anymore.... hope i didn't miss it.... But i did get a smiley on my ovulation predictor a few days back but no high on the monitor..... hmmmm

ive only been using mine 2 month now, but ive been on this thread since then and seen this problem before, apparently it is possible that the CBFM misses your peak so carries on high. if you got a positive OPK im sure you'll have already ovulated and not missed it. id be gutted if the monitor did that to me though! the sticks are so expensive and all you want them for is to detect your peak, then it goes and misses it!!


----------



## bumski

can anyone help me on this, i used CBFM for the first time last month and it detected ov pretty much bang on, now this cycle i am now on my second peak day and opks are still neg :shrug: nothing else is saying "fertile" so why would the monitor say i am? any ideas :wacko:


----------



## Willma

Hi Ladies,

Well the only thing my cbfm seemed to get right this month was the day my AF was due, it was bang on to the day today :cry:. 

I had 17 days of high readings during my first month and used up a whole box of testing sticks, I also injured my DH private parts who desperately tried to keep up with the cmfm 'high' demands :blush: and had to lay of sex (doctors orders) for the rest of the month resulting in us missing the most important days of the cycle :growlmad:

In addition, no peak was detected so this month I'm taking no chances!

I now know my peiod lasts 25-26 days and that my ovulation should be cd13-15! To ensure it is not missed this month I will be using the cbfm plus taking my temp every morning and just to make extra sure I will do evening ovulation tests during what should be ovulation time....this way I am not putting all my eggs in one basket :haha:


Fingers crossed, its the start of a new cycle and I'm feeling positive, lets hope the pregnancy test at the end of the month feels the same :thumbup:


Good luck to everyone :hugs:


----------



## greeneyes0279

:hi: ladies! Mind if I join? I will be using my cbfm for 1st time in months as we have been doing iui's. 3 failed iui's. We're not able to do an iui this month so I'm using my monitor and praying I ov without fertility meds. My doc refuses to let me take fertility meds without being monitored. Anyway, today is cd 2.


----------



## mum38of2

Im 10 DPO just done a test. What do you think girls? Im excited sure its my BFP!!!:kiss:
 



Attached Files:







IMG_2810.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 21


----------



## KittyKatBabe

mum38of2 said:


> Im 10 DPO just done a test. What do you think girls? Im excited sure its my BFP!!!:kiss:

OMG - I defo see that line, it looks like a :bfp: to me - clear as a bell lol, when is your af due?

Fab news hun, very short stay for you then with CBFM lol x


----------



## mum38of2

KittyKatBabe said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> Im 10 DPO just done a test. What do you think girls? Im excited sure its my BFP!!!:kiss:
> 
> OMG - I defo see that line, it looks like a :bfp: to me - clear as a bell lol, when is your af due?
> 
> Fab news hun, very short stay for you then with CBFM lol xClick to expand...

I know I cant quite beleive it yet! Keep looking at it!

My AF due on Wed. Im actually only 9dpo. Think its because my monitor showed highs from day 8 on day 21 now so lots of BD been done this month!

Also used sesmars+ from boots maybe that helped?? 

Just goes to show that if you only get highs it can still happen. It makes you BD more!

Thanks for your help and advice Kittykatbabe I really cant beleive it yet! Lets hope he/she sticks!

Good luck to every single one of you! Baby dust to you all!! xxx

https://lmtf.lilypie.com/zgvl.png


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Not a problem at all hun, I can't wait til I am back on the horse (so to speak) next cycle, obviously a case for you where CBFM inspired extra jigginess lol.

I am wishing you extra sticky :dust: and a happy and healthy 8.5months x x


----------



## mum38of2

Just did a digi clearblue test and it states im 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!

Haven't told my OH yet till he gets home from work! Im finding it hard to keep to myself so your my only outlet at the mo! 

Just wanted to say I've only been using the CBFM for 2 months and it happened for me and Im 38 with 2 kids 11 and 15! 

DO NOT give up hope.

I HIGHLEY recommend using the Sasmar conceive plus. It claims to enhance sperm quality and mobility. Certainly worked for us. We were trying for 3 months, 1st month with just OPK's second and third with CBFM.

Did a cheapy preg test from amazon this morning absolutely nothing! so thought maybe I'm ovulating cos I've got pains so did an OPK from set I've got from asda, put it to one side and thought stuff this and got out my first resonce 6 days early test and there in front of me as a faint line! Later on looked at my OPK and it said positive. Looked on net and it states that if your preg you can get a positive OPK result if your pregnant, I never knew that!!

My CBFM stated highs from day 8 and Im on day 21 and still on highs but used an old stick from day 18. I had no peak girls so dont worry about that like I certainly did.

Good luck and lots of Baby Dust to you all!! xxxxxx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;32/st/20110729/dt/-6/k/dfd8/preg.png


----------



## snl41296

Congrats Mum how exciting
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
I was startign to 2nd guess using my CBFM b/c i still have 7 days HIGH I have never gotten that many highs ever! but my OPK's are bright red so I am ovulating today/tomorrow. I also did alot of BD'ing this cycle


----------



## rducky

mum38of2 said:


> Im 10 DPO just done a test. What do you think girls? Im excited sure its my BFP!!!:kiss:

Congratulations!


----------



## reversal

congratulations on the bfp's:happydance:, i've got some sasmar and i'll use it this month dh will just have to put up with it (he really does not like it). Im now on cycle 2 and cd2 and there's a m in the bottom right corner of the monitor is that normal or have I not set it right.


----------



## Allie84

congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!

I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey girls, Looks like i will be joining you again! Im just waiting for confirmation that im deffintly not pregnant anymore :cry: ive had the bloods done just need the results

Ive got to wait untill i get my period before i start using my monitor again. see you all soon x


----------



## mum38of2

reversal said:


> congratulations on the bfp's:happydance:, i've got some sasmar and i'll use it this month dh will just have to put up with it (he really does not like it). Im now on cycle 2 and cd2 and there's a m in the bottom right corner of the monitor is that normal or have I not set it right.

Thanks for your congrats! We're not back down to earth yet, can hardly believe it!

The sasmar is brilliant! Only used it for a month. If your dh dont like it then you put some on yourself without him knowing. Defo worth a try. If its successful let me know! xx 


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## mum38of2

mum38of2 said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> congratulations on the bfp's:happydance:, i've got some sasmar and i'll use it this month dh will just have to put up with it (he really does not like it). Im now on cycle 2 and cd2 and there's a m in the bottom right corner of the monitor is that normal or have I not set it right.
> 
> Thanks for your congrats! We're not back down to earth yet, can hardly believe it!
> 
> The sasmar is brilliant! Only used it for a month. If your dh dont like it then you put some on yourself without him knowing. Defo worth a try. If its successful let me know! xx
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.pngClick to expand...



Sorry yes you get m flashing for up to day 6.


----------



## Tccno2

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls, Looks like i will be joining you again! Im just waiting for confirmation that im deffintly not pregnant anymore :cry: ive had the bloods done just need the results
> 
> Ive got to wait untill i get my period before i start using my monitor again. see you all soon x

Oh no hun I'm so sorry - is there any hope? xx


----------



## Tccno2

Oooh I was the first post on page 1000! Just a shame it wasn't a happier post xxxxx sending baby dust to the ttc ladies x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Tccno2 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls, Looks like i will be joining you again! Im just waiting for confirmation that im deffintly not pregnant anymore :cry: ive had the bloods done just need the results
> 
> Ive got to wait untill i get my period before i start using my monitor again. see you all soon x
> 
> Oh no hun I'm so sorry - is there any hope? xxClick to expand...

I dont think there is i have very heavy bleeding and extremely bad cramping for almost 4 days and all my pregnancy symptoms have gone :/


----------



## Allie84

So sorry Miss Zoie. :hug:


----------



## mum38of2

Allie84 said:


> congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!
> 
> I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....

No just had highs from day 8 no peak at all. The line came up on my first responce 6 day early test within 2 mins, only faint line, see earlier post. Then I went to chemist and bought a clearblue digi test which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks which is actually 3 weeks pregnant, it came up in 3 minutes.

Signs were, white discharge at first every single day from 3dpo which is still there.From 5dpo needed to wee more. yesterday, 8dpo my nipples looked different the bumps were raised and period type cramps and funny tickly feelings in my stomach. Dont know how else to discribe it! lol

Just goes to show if you only get highs it dont mean a BPN just keep BD'ing! we did on day 8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,20 day 21 did test and got my :bfp:


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## lauraclili

Congrats Mum. 

I'm so sorry Zoie. 

:hug:


----------



## mum38of2

So sorry Zoie. Feel bad my joy and your pain xxxxxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

mum38of2 said:


> So sorry Zoie. Feel bad my joy and your pain xxxxxxx

Please dont feel bad hun!, Your news is brilliant and needs to be celabrated! Ive had time to come to terms with it

Congratulations hun x


----------



## snl41296

xMissxZoiex said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> So sorry Zoie. Feel bad my joy and your pain xxxxxxx
> 
> Please dont feel bad hun!, Your news is brilliant and needs to be celabrated! Ive had time to come to terms with it
> 
> Congratulations hun xClick to expand...

:hug: to you


----------



## shellie31

mum38of2 said:


> Im 10 DPO just done a test. What do you think girls? Im excited sure its my BFP!!!:kiss:

CONGRATULATIONS:yipee::yipee::yipee: That's really great news,i can see that line so clearly.Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:happydance:.


----------



## shellie31

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey girls, Looks like i will be joining you again! Im just waiting for confirmation that im deffintly not pregnant anymore :cry: ive had the bloods done just need the results
> 
> Ive got to wait untill i get my period before i start using my monitor again. see you all soon x

So sorry Zoie:hugs:


----------



## wannabenewmum

Hi guys sorry to crash your thread. But am just wondering how accurate these monitors are bought one and am on my firstcycle of using. Cd nine had a rise (which is great) but I thought I usually ovulate around day18 so does this mean I am gonna be highing till that point.! :-o its a long way off yet. X


----------



## Janie66

mum38of2 said:


> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!
> 
> I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....
> 
> No just had highs from day 8 no peak at all. The line came up on my first responce 6 day early test within 2 mins, only faint line, see earlier post. Then I went to chemist and bought a clearblue digi test which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks which is actually 3 weeks pregnant, it came up in 3 minutes.
> 
> Signs were, white discharge at first every single day from 3dpo which is still there.From 5dpo needed to wee more. yesterday, 8dpo my nipples looked different the bumps were raised and period type cramps and funny tickly feelings in my stomach. Dont know how else to discribe it! lol
> 
> Just goes to show if you only get highs it dont mean a BPN just keep BD'ing! we did on day 8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,20 day 21 did test and got my :bfp:
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.pngClick to expand...



Congrats to you mum, was just read reading this, you said you didnt get a peak on cbfm this cycle, can I ask how did you find out you had ovulated this month? because you mention in your 'signs' you had white discharge at 3dpo, just asking because all ive had is highs on my cbfm since day 14, im on day 23 now, yet another high:shrug: xxxxxx


----------



## mum38of2

:sex::sex:


Janie66 said:


> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!
> 
> I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....
> 
> No just had highs from day 8 no peak at all. The line came up on my first responce 6 day early test within 2 mins, only faint line, see earlier post. Then I went to chemist and bought a clearblue digi test which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks which is actually 3 weeks pregnant, it came up in 3 minutes.
> 
> Signs were, white discharge at first every single day from 3dpo which is still there.From 5dpo needed to wee more. yesterday, 8dpo my nipples looked different the bumps were raised and period type cramps and funny tickly feelings in my stomach. Dont know how else to discribe it! lol
> 
> Just goes to show if you only get highs it dont mean a BPN just keep BD'ing! we did on day 8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,20 day 21 did test and got my :bfp:
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you mum, was just read reading this, you said you didnt get a peak on cbfm this cycle, can I ask how did you find out you had ovulated this month? because you mention in your 'signs' you had white discharge at 3dpo, just asking because all ive had is highs on my cbfm since day 14, im on day 23 now, yet another high:shrug: xxxxxxClick to expand...


I have a really regular cycle so I should of got my peak on day 13 but didn't and this was the day where I got up in the night in a trance and needed a wee! after that I got high high high, I knew Id buggered it up and missed it so we just :sex: continuoulsy for that week as I was paranoid I was only getting highs and knew I had missed it. Even so when I saw the white discharge I thought, i ovulating? so did a opk and nothing. It made me feel better cos every day I got the same discharge and I knew this could be a sign on pregnancy.

Did an opk yesterday before my preg test and that was positive! Apparently the hormones are very similar its just the preg hormone wheres a hat so to speak.

Dont give up if you just get highs! Highs mean you know your on your way. If you miss your peak it maybe you've done what i did.

Only thing we did this month different is use the conceive plus gel. I didnt even putmy legs up the wall after :sex: like I usually do! :haha:

Good luck to you I hope this helps. xxx


----------



## mum38of2

Feeling a bit overwhelmed by it all today. Should be feeling over the moon, I am but worry head on. Think its cos im 38 got 2 kids 11 & 15. Stupid things like we live in 3 bed house so where is he/she gonna sleep. Do I sound daft???? 

Me and oh are so happy but so many questions going through my head. Must be the hormones??


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;32/st/20110729/dt/5/k/fae6/preg.png


----------



## snl41296

hey girls so i am stopping using my monitor this cycle. today will be the last day i pee. I have had 8 days of HIGH which is a first in all 4 yrs that I have used it. My OPK's were sooooooo dark yesterday so I am glad b/c we BD'ed thurs and I hope today. crossing fingers... if not I have had it.


----------



## Princess2211

Hi guys, this is my first month using the cbfm, I know you can set it up for cycle day 5, but I didn't get mine til cycle day 6 and I have started using it anyway, I couldn't wait!!
It asked for the first test on day 6, and then I got high on day 8, 9, peak on day 10 and 11 and then high on day 12, back to low again now. Obviously it is one day behind the actual cycle date because of when I started using it. Does it sound like the monitor could be accurate? I know that everyone says in the first month it doesn't know your cycle etc, but did it definitely detect a surge as it's now gone back to low? My cycles are 26 days long, but does day 10/11 or (11/12 in reality) sound too early to ovulate? Really want a BFP and now into my 2WW!!!


----------



## mum38of2

Princess2211 said:


> Hi guys, this is my first month using the cbfm, I know you can set it up for cycle day 5, but I didn't get mine til cycle day 6 and I have started using it anyway, I couldn't wait!!
> It asked for the first test on day 6, and then I got high on day 8, 9, peak on day 10 and 11 and then high on day 12, back to low again now. Obviously it is one day behind the actual cycle date because of when I started using it. Does it sound like the monitor could be accurate? I know that everyone says in the first month it doesn't know your cycle etc, but did it definitely detect a surge as it's now gone back to low? My cycles are 26 days long, but does day 10/11 or (11/12 in reality) sound too early to ovulate? Really want a BFP and now into my 2WW!!!

I've been using the cbfm for only 2 months and now Im pregnant!

First month was great like yours high on day 10, peak 11 & 12 high again on 13.

2nd month highs from day 8 onwards and now im pregnant and on :cloud9:

Baby dust to you and good luck xxxx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## Janie66

mum38of2 said:


> :sex::sex:
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!
> 
> I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....
> 
> No just had highs from day 8 no peak at all. The line came up on my first responce 6 day early test within 2 mins, only faint line, see earlier post. Then I went to chemist and bought a clearblue digi test which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks which is actually 3 weeks pregnant, it came up in 3 minutes.
> 
> Signs were, white discharge at first every single day from 3dpo which is still there.From 5dpo needed to wee more. yesterday, 8dpo my nipples looked different the bumps were raised and period type cramps and funny tickly feelings in my stomach. Dont know how else to discribe it! lol
> 
> Just goes to show if you only get highs it dont mean a BPN just keep BD'ing! we did on day 8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,20 day 21 did test and got my :bfp:
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you mum, was just read reading this, you said you didnt get a peak on cbfm this cycle, can I ask how did you find out you had ovulated this month? because you mention in your 'signs' you had white discharge at 3dpo, just asking because all ive had is highs on my cbfm since day 14, im on day 23 now, yet another high:shrug: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a really regular cycle so I should of got my peak on day 13 but didn't and this was the day where I got up in the night in a trance and needed a wee! after that I got high high high, I knew Id buggered it up and missed it so we just :sex: continuoulsy for that week as I was paranoid I was only getting highs and knew I had missed it. Even so when I saw the white discharge I thought, i ovulating? so did a opk and nothing. It made me feel better cos every day I got the same discharge and I knew this could be a sign on pregnancy.
> 
> Did an opk yesterday before my preg test and that was positive! Apparently the hormones are very similar its just the preg hormone wheres a hat so to speak.
> 
> Dont give up if you just get highs! Highs mean you know your on your way. If you miss your peak it maybe you've done what i did.
> 
> Only thing we did this month different is use the conceive plus gel. I didnt even putmy legs up the wall after :sex: like I usually do! :haha:
> 
> Good luck to you I hope this helps. xxxClick to expand...



Thanks Mum, I didnt pee in night, but Im such a bad sleepr, I wake up allot, and need to pee at like 1-2am sometimes, I cant hold it, otherwise I wont sleep at all, so Im wondering if my urines never strong enough, and its weak because i pee early on in my sleeping time:shrug:... Its really weird you mention discharge tho, ive had some of this since 11th november,its like a glob of it one, maybe twice a day,and slightly there everytime I wiped myself, and also leaving slight stains of white on my underwear.. I never get that this late into my cycle, im 4-5 days away from af due date.... I know I possibly ovulated on the 5 th nov, because back then i had ovulation pains and allot of ewcm, all my usual signs for ovulating, it was that date when the cbfm hit its first high.... But saying all that, im slightly feeling crampy down there,like im about to come on........anyway, Congrats again, and dont worry about worring, I think its just all sinking in for you, and your thinking deeply, its usal to have some worries, thats what us women do best xxxx:flower:


----------



## ljo1984

congratulation mum38. im 9-10 dpo now and i had some spotting wed (only couple spots and nothing since) had very mild peiod type cramps on and off since. but trying not to get my hopes up, maybe its my imagianation!! lol. we'll see soon enough i suppose. xxx


----------



## snl41296

mum38of2 said:


> :sex::sex:
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mum38of2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Allie84 said:
> 
> 
> congrats mum!!! :happydance: Yay!!!!
> 
> I also had many high days, 7 I think but did get a peak after that. I'm also 9dpo but I tested BFN today. :( How long did it take for that line to come up? Are you feeling many symptoms? I'm quite crampy, and I had a teenie bit of spotting at 7 dpo which is why I had my hopes up and was sad about the BFN today....
> 
> No just had highs from day 8 no peak at all. The line came up on my first responce 6 day early test within 2 mins, only faint line, see earlier post. Then I went to chemist and bought a clearblue digi test which came up pregnant 1-2 weeks which is actually 3 weeks pregnant, it came up in 3 minutes.
> 
> Signs were, white discharge at first every single day from 3dpo which is still there.From 5dpo needed to wee more. yesterday, 8dpo my nipples looked different the bumps were raised and period type cramps and funny tickly feelings in my stomach. Dont know how else to discribe it! lol
> 
> Just goes to show if you only get highs it dont mean a BPN just keep BD'ing! we did on day 8,10,11,12,13,14,15,17,18,20 day 21 did test and got my :bfp:
> 
> 
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.pngClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Congrats to you mum, was just read reading this, you said you didnt get a peak on cbfm this cycle, can I ask how did you find out you had ovulated this month? because you mention in your 'signs' you had white discharge at 3dpo, just asking because all ive had is highs on my cbfm since day 14, im on day 23 now, yet another high:shrug: xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a really regular cycle so I should of got my peak on day 13 but didn't and this was the day where I got up in the night in a trance and needed a wee! after that I got high high high, I knew Id buggered it up and missed it so we just :sex: continuoulsy for that week as I was paranoid I was only getting highs and knew I had missed it. Even so when I saw the white discharge I thought, i ovulating? so did a opk and nothing. It made me feel better cos every day I got the same discharge and I knew this could be a sign on pregnancy.
> 
> Did an opk yesterday before my preg test and that was positive! Apparently the hormones are very similar its just the preg hormone wheres a hat so to speak.
> 
> Dont give up if you just get highs! Highs mean you know your on your way. If you miss your peak it maybe you've done what i did.
> 
> Only thing we did this month different is use the conceive plus gel. I didnt even putmy legs up the wall after :sex: like I usually do! :haha:
> 
> Good luck to you I hope this helps. xxxClick to expand...

 im feeling the same way this cycle maybe this cycle will be mine as well. I didnt get a PEAK this cycle just kept :sex: every other day. I had 8 highs that was it. and CD 15 and CD 16 on my OPK it was darker then ever!


----------



## Folly

Month 2 of using the CBFM, I only got lows last month but my temps suggested I OV'd on CD18. Yesterday I was a bit down as it was CD18 and no hint of a line or the CBFM giving me anything other than a low and I was thinking maybe there is genuinely something wrong with me.. Today I got a high!!

I am so excited, if I get a peak I might actually explode ;)


----------



## Tccno2

3dpo for me. Got my peak on cd 18 the last 2 months. does anyone know if cd18 is OK to peak on or is that getting a bit late?


----------



## xsarahbellax

Ovulating on CD18 is fine, if your luteal phase is 14 days your cycle will be 32 days which is completely normal.


----------



## rducky

Hi ladies!

I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!

It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.

https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg


----------



## Tccno2

rducky said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.
> 
> https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg



Awww congratulations!! How long were you trying of you don't min me asking? X


----------



## Tccno2

xsarahbellax said:


> Ovulating on CD18 is fine, if your luteal phase is 14 days your cycle will be 32 days which is completely normal.

Thanks for answering my question!! 

Everyone seems to talk about their cd 13/14 peaks and I'm cd 18 so I just thought I'd ask!! :wacko:


----------



## snl41296

rducky said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.
> 
> https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg

WOW CONGRATS THATS A BEAUTIFUL :bfp: I was the same way with my DD 2nd month using it and got my :bfp: at 15DPO as well. happy and healthy <3


----------



## rducky

Tccno2 said:


> rducky said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.
> 
> https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg
> 
> 
> 
> Awww congratulations!! How long were you trying of you don't min me asking? XClick to expand...

It was my 5th cycle, 2nd with the CBFM.


----------



## boxxee

Congrats to every one who has become preggers with the clear blue fertility monitor, 

I have just started using it this month, on day 10 and not had high yet, Fingers crossed i get this tomorrow, We have been trying for about a year with no success but have a feeling about this month i think its the run up to Xmas,

I had a question, I read all these success story's about people who have conceived which is amazing, 

Does anyone now women who have conceived after they have been trying for a longer period of time, say a year?

Thanks 

Baby dust to all,,, x


----------



## Tccno2

boxxee said:


> Congrats to every one who has become preggers with the clear blue fertility monitor,
> 
> I have just started using it this month, on day 10 and not had high yet, Fingers crossed i get this tomorrow, We have been trying for about a year with no success but have a feeling about this month i think its the run up to Xmas,
> 
> I had a question, I read all these success story's about people who have conceived which is amazing,
> 
> Does anyone now women who have conceived after they have been trying for a longer period of time, say a year?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Baby dust to all,,, x



Hi! I've been trying about 6 months and have a 2 and a half year old who took about 5 months to concieve so I'm starting to stress now!!

I do have a very dear friend who took 18 months to concieve naturally and she thinks it was down to timings. She had just booked in with the doc when she got her bfp.

The monitor will def help you with timings if it is that. :thumbup:

Hope that helps 


X


----------



## boxxee

Thanks for the post, I think it might be down to timing, First 6 months i was relaxed then I downloaded an i phone app, which told me when am ovulation i think i must ovulate later than expected because my i don't match my clear blue an am going for that, 

Had my blood test for progesterone levels a few months back and that was all OK, 

So fingers crossed this month, 

Good luck to u, 

I think from the 6 month point onwards it gets stressful, 

x


----------



## Tccno2

boxxee said:


> Thanks for the post, I think it might be down to timing, First 6 months i was relaxed then I downloaded an i phone app, which told me when am ovulation i think i must ovulate later than expected because my i don't match my clear blue an am going for that,
> 
> Had my blood test for progesterone levels a few months back and that was all OK,
> 
> So fingers crossed this month,
> 
> Good luck to u,
> 
> I think from the 6 month point onwards it gets stressful,
> 
> x


Thanks you too!! :dust: to us both!!
Haha if I'm honest I'm a stress head and was worrying from the second we decided to try! I know I know it won't help!:blush: haha

Yeh I have an app on my phone but it does vary and the monitor/opks at more accurate.

I saw the doc a couple of months ago and she did bloods and said she was happy and to come back in a year.....


----------



## shellie31

rducky said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.
> 
> https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg

:wohoo::wohoo: Congratulations. That's great news,heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:dance::dance::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Allie84

Congrats rducky!!!! :hugs: :dance:


----------



## mum38of2

Congratulations rducky! xxxx


https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;20716;29/st/20110729/dt/5/k/9776/preg.png


----------



## ljo1984

congratulations rducky, im hoping to be joining you too, i tested this morning and got a faint bfp, gonna do a digi after if miss preiod. dont want to get too excited until it gets darker!!!
ive posted pics in the test section you can see them here. 
https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/462394-do-you-think.html


----------



## KittyKatBabe

rducky said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> I just got my BFP at 15 DPO!
> 
> It was my 2nd cycle with the CBFM. This month I went straight to peak, no highs, on CD19.
> 
> https://i1117.photobucket.com/albums/k587/rducky20/IMG_1820.jpg

This is fab news rducky, many congratulations to you hun x x x


----------



## KittyKatBabe

ljo1984 said:


> congratulations rducky, im hoping to be joining you too, i tested this morning and got a faint bfp, gonna do a digi after if miss preiod. dont want to get too excited until it gets darker!!!
> ive posted pics in the test section you can see them here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/462394-do-you-think.html

I defo think I can see a faint line, when is your af due? If you can be patient, I would wait 2 days and test again, the HCG should be doubling every 48 - 72 hours so the line should be a bit darker then. I would defo hang fire with the digi until date period would be due.

But looks like you also have your :bfp: - this is great news for the CBFM users x x x


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> congratulations rducky, im hoping to be joining you too, i tested this morning and got a faint bfp, gonna do a digi after if miss preiod. dont want to get too excited until it gets darker!!!
> ive posted pics in the test section you can see them here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/462394-do-you-think.html

i see it without blinking an eye! Congrats!


----------



## Folly

Yay congratulations rducky!!


----------



## ljo1984

ive just come home from shopping, went to do a FRER and ive started bleeding while been out!!! im not due on till wed/thurs time!! i didnt test, but ive not had any further bleeding yet, so gonna wait and see if it starts up again or not!! ive got some mild cramping like ive had since i had some spotting last wed so we'll see. im thinknig chemical though!! id started getting a bit excited too, i feel so stupid!! grrrrrr. looks like i wont be leaving you just yet after all!!!

ETA ive done 2 IC's this morning too and they were both faint positives!!! so wasnt the superdrug test.


----------



## reversal

Ljo1984 sorry hope you are pregnant and just a little spotting if not then I hope next months your month :hugs:
rducky :happydance::happydance::happydance: congratulations h&h 9 months


----------



## ljo1984

thanks reversal. ive not had any further bleeding and did a FRER this afternoon about 3 hours after it and that was also faint positive so just gonna take it a day at a time and hope AF stays away!! i'll keep you all informed.


----------



## KittyKatBabe

Hi Ljo1984, want to wish you :dust: with extra stickiness, fx'd for you x x


----------



## chanel

Sorry to intrude ladies, i have a quick question...

I have only just re-set my monitor to start again and on CD 7 it i reading high already although i read on the first cycle the monitor can read more than 5 highs.

Anyways, question is... how many highs did you have before your peak on your first cycle using the monitor?? Did you all get peaks?

TIA, Cx


----------



## chanel

ljo1984 said:


> congratulations rducky, im hoping to be joining you too, i tested this morning and got a faint bfp, gonna do a digi after if miss preiod. dont want to get too excited until it gets darker!!!
> ive posted pics in the test section you can see them here.
> https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-tests/462394-do-you-think.html

Your latest test is definitely stronger than the first test so i'd say BFP. The bleed is probably just implantation and the little bean getting nice and comfy.

When i concieved and had the feintest line on the ICs and OPKs i tested with a digi and it confirmed i was preggers.

good luckx


----------



## rducky

chanel said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, i have a quick question...
> 
> I have only just re-set my monitor to start again and on CD 7 it i reading high already although i read on the first cycle the monitor can read more than 5 highs.
> 
> Anyways, question is... how many highs did you have before your peak on your first cycle using the monitor?? Did you all get peaks?
> 
> TIA, Cx

1st cycle I had 2 high days before peak. 2nd cycle, I jumped straight to peak.


----------



## chanel

many congratulations on your pregancy :D.

was that early on in your cycle??

This is the second day of putting in a test stick and it's already reading high :-s


----------



## rducky

chanel said:


> many congratulations on your pregancy :D.
> 
> was that early on in your cycle??
> 
> This is the second day of putting in a test stick and it's already reading high :-s

Thank you, I am pretty excited!

No it wasn't early in my cycle, it was CD19, but my cycles have been up to 37 days in the last 6 months, so I wouldn't have expected it that early.

Maybe your cycles are shorter?


----------



## chanel

My cycles were pretty irregular before, this was my first a/f since the birth of our lo.


----------



## chanel

I've just had a look back at my old charts and the month i got pregnant i started getting highs on CD7, had 7 highs followed by 2 peaks so this looks normal for me :D.


----------



## fallenangel78

Hi, I've posted on here a while back but laid off on bnb for a while, hope nobody minds me popping up?

I've had stupid cycles since coming off the pill (longest was last cycle - over 70 days?!?!?!?!) and have had about 5 sessions of acupuncture and lovely tea to try and get a balance back.

I kind of cheated this cycle, went through 1 testing cycle then reset and started over again to try and find out for my own peace of mind whether anything was actually happening... 

I got my first high on cd39 and only had 2 highs before my peak 2 days ago. Got lovely smiley face on cb digi ov as well which is another first for me.

I know it's an expensive way of doing things and that it's not great resetting it but I feel like a weight has been lifted off my shoulders :)


----------



## ljo1984

right need some advice!! i got a faint BFP on monday morning then had a small bleed, yesterday morning was stronger but started to continue to constantly bleed until luch time today and now spotting. todays FRER test was practically negitive it was that faint! so the question is---- should i reset my monitor to yesterday as CD1 as thats when i started with constant bleeding?? im confused to say the least!!!


----------



## sammycaine

I conceived in May 2 weeks after stopping the pill and had a misscarriage in August at 10 wks. After trying for the last 2 months I borrowed my sisters CBFM this month. Now on day 16, last 2 days have been high days. Got my fingers crossed for a BFP this month!


----------



## fallenangel78

Good luck sammy :)


----------



## svgirl

I'm on my fourth month of using CBFM and i haven't had any problems getting highs and peaks (usually between CD8-14) but this month i have been getting all lows (on CD13 now), is this normal?? Normally i would get my peak by CD13. :( I use 10 sticks each month.


----------



## amoreamy

svgirl said:


> I'm on my fourth month of using CBFM and i haven't had any problems getting highs and peaks (usually between CD8-14) but this month i have been getting all lows (on CD13 now), is this normal?? Normally i would get my peak by CD13. :( I use 10 sticks each month.

This was my first month using it and I went from all lows, didn't ask me to test cd13, and cd 14 and 15 I got peak, so don't worry just yet hun x x


----------



## Quaver

svgirl said:


> I'm on my fourth month of using CBFM and i haven't had any problems getting highs and peaks (usually between CD8-14) but this month i have been getting all lows (on CD13 now), is this normal?? Normally i would get my peak by CD13. :( I use 10 sticks each month.

How does the lines look? Is the dominant line (estrogen) getting lighter?


----------



## sammycaine

I got a peak today! Wasn't sure I would get one being the first month using it. 
Just my luck the hubby is working days and I am on nights.


----------



## svgirl

Quaver said:


> svgirl said:
> 
> 
> I'm on my fourth month of using CBFM and i haven't had any problems getting highs and peaks (usually between CD8-14) but this month i have been getting all lows (on CD13 now), is this normal?? Normally i would get my peak by CD13. :( I use 10 sticks each month.
> 
> How does the lines look? Is the dominant line (estrogen) getting lighter?Click to expand...

Just did another test today and checked that i had one dark line and one really faint line. Got my one high today (cd14), yipee! Can't believe it took 9 sticks to get my high this month, plus i only got one more stick to go for tomorrow and if i don't get my peak, i wonder if it will continue to ask for more sticks (up to 20)? I hate wasting test sticks, they are so pricey and i normally only need 10 each month.


----------



## Quaver

svgirl said:


> i only got one more stick to go for tomorrow and if i don't get my peak, i wonder if it will continue to ask for more sticks (up to 20)? I hate wasting test sticks, they are so pricey and i normally only need 10 each month.

Unless you get Peak, it'll ask for more sticks:blush:
Make sure you stop after the 1st peak though, since the machine stops reading them and say another Peak, High then Low automatically:winkwink:


----------



## snl41296

Hey girls I stopped using my Monitor this cycle early on because It just stayed on HIGH will it blink when AF is due?


----------



## sammycaine

I feel so disgustingly sick today. Thought it was because I skipped breakfast, so I ate and it actually made it worse. It's my second peak day. Does ovulation sickness really exist, anyone else experience it?


----------



## Hopewho

snl41296 said:


> Hey girls I stopped using my Monitor this cycle early on because It just stayed on HIGH will it blink when AF is due?

Short answer is yes - I found that once I got my first peak (I was on stick 10) I thought my monitor was broken, it asked me for 10 more days to test and finally it quit asking and showed me as low fertility. Im not sure if it was that day or the next but it started blinking to let me know AF was coming. AF came 4 days later. Hope this is helpful to you.


----------



## Hopewho

Hopewho said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I stopped using my Monitor this cycle early on because It just stayed on HIGH will it blink when AF is due?
> 
> Short answer is yes - I found that once I got my first peak (I was on stick 10) I thought my monitor was broken, it asked me for 10 more days to test and finally it quit asking and showed me as low fertility. Im not sure if it was that day or the next but it started blinking to let me know AF was coming. AF came 4 days later. Hope this is helpful to you.Click to expand...

Oh and the highs will very, one month I got 10 highs before it was peak. Normally I get 2 to 5 highs pre-peak. Don't give up.


----------



## Munchkin30

Well month 1 using cbfm and it's been an up and down month! Cbfm done well , got 7 highs, 2 peaks the first just hours before +ve opk, now on high again. Had ov pain yesterday pm. Tried to dtd every other day but oh had stage fright so finally gave up yesterday and resorted to pot and syringe. Lots of laughs!! Anyway, is it worth having another go tonight or shall I give him a break?? Do you think we might have a chance this month? 
Thanks in advance ladies!


----------



## manuiti

Yay - got my peak today. But OH is in Afghanistan. Boo! :cry:

Not sure why I use my cbfm when he's away... I think I'm a poas addict. lol

Best of luck to everyone and wishing you all loads of :dust:
xxx


----------



## Quaver

Munchkin30 said:


> Anyway, is it worth having another go tonight or shall I give him a break?? Do you think we might have a chance this month?
> Thanks in advance ladies!

I'd be inclined to have just one more :sex:
But it's up to you and your OH:flower:

My DH is once every weekend person, so I usually aim for the 1st Peak and that's it. No wonder I'm still ttc...:sleep:


----------



## snl41296

Hopewho said:


> Hopewho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I stopped using my Monitor this cycle early on because It just stayed on HIGH will it blink when AF is due?
> 
> Short answer is yes - I found that once I got my first peak (I was on stick 10) I thought my monitor was broken, it asked me for 10 more days to test and finally it quit asking and showed me as low fertility. Im not sure if it was that day or the next but it started blinking to let me know AF was coming. AF came 4 days later. Hope this is helpful to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and the highs will very, one month I got 10 highs before it was peak. Normally I get 2 to 5 highs pre-peak. Don't give up.Click to expand...

well I temp and I use OPK's as well because just incase that DID happen which it did I had back up! I never had to pee more then 10 days this was just crazy! I DID Ovulate on CD 13 and I am now 7DPO :thumbup: no stress on this siide this time just working out which I love.. 3 days a week. makes me feel good too. maybe with blood flowing it will get me my :bfp:


----------



## Hopewho

snl41296 said:


> Hopewho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hopewho said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girls I stopped using my Monitor this cycle early on because It just stayed on HIGH will it blink when AF is due?
> 
> Short answer is yes - I found that once I got my first peak (I was on stick 10) I thought my monitor was broken, it asked me for 10 more days to test and finally it quit asking and showed me as low fertility. Im not sure if it was that day or the next but it started blinking to let me know AF was coming. AF came 4 days later. Hope this is helpful to you.Click to expand...
> 
> Oh and the highs will very, one month I got 10 highs before it was peak. Normally I get 2 to 5 highs pre-peak. Don't give up.Click to expand...
> 
> well I temp and I use OPK's as well because just incase that DID happen which it did I had back up! I never had to pee more then 10 days this was just crazy! I DID Ovulate on CD 13 and I am now 7DPO :thumbup: no stress on this siide this time just working out which I love.. 3 days a week. makes me feel good too. maybe with blood flowing it will get me my :bfp:Click to expand...

Good luck snl - I hope this is your round for the BFP.:thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

Hi everybody.
This will be my first month of using the CBFM. My cycles are irratic, as today is CD60, but it seems as if my AF is 'on its way' as i had a little bleed (which is sort of gone now, but i have AF like cramps, so i think it will be back soon).
Anyway, as the thread is so long i cant go through all the posts so i hope someone will be kind enough to answer my questions 

1) is CD1 the first day I have a proper flow, or the day i start spotting?
2) if, and when i get my first peak, can i stop feading the machine with sticks?

Thanks guys
x


----------



## manuiti

hope4bump said:


> 1) is CD1 the first day I have a proper flow, or the day i start spotting?

It's meant to be the first day you have proper flow but really as long as you're consistent then it doesn't really matter



hope4bump said:


> 2) if, and when i get my first peak, can i stop feading the machine with sticks?

yep, if you're stick saving then stop after the first peak as it will automatically give you another peak, a high and then a low.

Hope that helps. :)
xx


----------



## hope4bump

manuiti said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 1) is CD1 the first day I have a proper flow, or the day i start spotting?
> 
> It's meant to be the first day you have proper flow but really as long as you're consistent then it doesn't really matter
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> 2) if, and when i get my first peak, can i stop feading the machine with sticks?Click to expand...
> 
> yep, if you're stick saving then stop after the first peak as it will automatically give you another peak, a high and then a low.
> 
> Hope that helps. :)
> xxClick to expand...

thank you so much for your answer. i am just a bit concerned, will it not confuse the machine if i stop feeding it when it ask for a stick after my first peak?


----------



## Tccno2

hope4bump said:


> Hi everybody.
> This will be my first month of using the CBFM. My cycles are irratic, as today is CD60, but it seems as if my AF is 'on its way' as i had a little bleed (which is sort of gone now, but i have AF like cramps, so i think it will be back soon).
> Anyway, as the thread is so long i cant go through all the posts so i hope someone will be kind enough to answer my questions
> 
> 1) is CD1 the first day I have a proper flow, or the day i start spotting?
> 2) if, and when i get my first peak, can i stop feading the machine with sticks?
> 
> Thanks guys
> x

Hi and welcome! 

I can see you've had your questions answered so I thought id ask one...

Are your cycles always 60+ days? I only ask as the monitor says it works for 22-42 days or something like that. 

I know what some ladies do with a longer cycle is turn it on later in their cycle like cd10 and have that as cd1. It just buys them a better testing window. But of course it's up to you what you do I just thought I'd let you know from having read practically every page of this thread! :blush:

Xx


----------



## hope4bump

Tccno2 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> Hi everybody.
> This will be my first month of using the CBFM. My cycles are irratic, as today is CD60, but it seems as if my AF is 'on its way' as i had a little bleed (which is sort of gone now, but i have AF like cramps, so i think it will be back soon).
> Anyway, as the thread is so long i cant go through all the posts so i hope someone will be kind enough to answer my questions
> 
> 1) is CD1 the first day I have a proper flow, or the day i start spotting?
> 2) if, and when i get my first peak, can i stop feading the machine with sticks?
> 
> Thanks guys
> x
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> I can see you've had your questions answered so I thought id ask one...
> 
> Are your cycles always 60+ days? I only ask as the monitor says it works for 22-42 days or something like that.
> 
> I know what some ladies do with a longer cycle is turn it on later in their cycle like cd10 and have that as cd1. It just buys them a better testing window. But of course it's up to you what you do I just thought I'd let you know from having read practically every page of this thread! :blush:
> 
> XxClick to expand...

Hi.
Thanks for your reply 
No, my cycles range (normally) from 25 to 38 days, i have got no idea what happened this month... majority of the time it is between 34 to 38 day's... i am so excited to start using the CBFM :happydance: although i am scared that it might show that i am not ovulating at all...


----------



## Alie

Munchkin30 said:


> Well month 1 using cbfm and it's been an up and down month! Cbfm done well , got 7 highs, 2 peaks the first just hours before +ve opk, now on high again. Had ov pain yesterday pm. Tried to dtd every other day but oh had stage fright so *finally gave up yesterday and resorted to pot and syringe*. Lots of laughs!! Anyway, is it worth having another go tonight or shall I give him a break?? Do you think we might have a chance this month?
> Thanks in advance ladies!

What do you mean by the bolded part? Home insemination?


----------



## Sonja34

HI Ladies, :wave:

Ok, so a little background so you can get to know me :winkwink:

Im 3 and ttc baby number one. Came off pill in July, and didnt actively ttc really until Sept. My BF works away Mon to Fri most weeks. My cycles have so far been 28, 45, 48, 31 (31 being the current one which started yesterday) :cry:

I brought OPK's in Sept (back end of), and was unable to pick up my peak. So fed up of trying to figure out the lines, I decided I would invest in the CBFM. Of which after reading fantastic reviews was very excited t start using. So, I had 5 days of lows, then 14 days of highs, then a low, so I thought ok, as its my 1st month it didnt detect my peak, as I have read time upon time this is a very popular thing to happen in the 1st month. so as my periods had been over 40 days the past 2 months, i expected a 2 week wait to see if we had done it this month, and as I wasnt due till then anyway, if i went by the past couple of months. anyhoo, went to the loo yesterday and BAM, theres aunt flo :cry::cry: so was thinking implantation maybe as its so light? just done a test :bfn: grrrrrr.

I wondered if anyone else has had the same 1st month experience with monitor, or the same thing happened with periods regulating after a few months?, I know no 2 women are the same but would appreciate your thoughts.

Also any feedback about the monitor etc.

Baby dust to all xxxxx


----------



## Sonja34

Sonja34 said:


> HI Ladies, :wave:
> 
> Ok, so a little background so you can get to know me :winkwink:
> 
> Im 3 and ttc baby number one. Came off pill in July, and didnt actively ttc really until Sept. My BF works away Mon to Fri most weeks. My cycles have so far been 28, 45, 48, 31 (31 being the current one which started yesterday) :cry:
> 
> I brought OPK's in Sept (back end of), and was unable to pick up my peak. So fed up of trying to figure out the lines, I decided I would invest in the CBFM. Of which after reading fantastic reviews was very excited t start using. So, I had 5 days of lows, then 14 days of highs, then a low, so I thought ok, as its my 1st month it didnt detect my peak, as I have read time upon time this is a very popular thing to happen in the 1st month. so as my periods had been over 40 days the past 2 months, i expected a 2 week wait to see if we had done it this month, and as I wasnt due till then anyway, if i went by the past couple of months. anyhoo, went to the loo yesterday and BAM, theres aunt flo :cry::cry: so was thinking implantation maybe as its so light? just done a test :bfn: grrrrrr.
> 
> I wondered if anyone else has had the same 1st month experience with monitor, or the same thing happened with periods regulating after a few months?, I know no 2 women are the same but would appreciate your thoughts.
> 
> Also any feedback about the monitor etc.
> 
> Baby dust to all xxxxx

:haha::haha::haha: actually im 34 not 3 hehe xxx


----------



## Sonja34

chanel said:


> Sorry to intrude ladies, i have a quick question...
> 
> I have only just re-set my monitor to start again and on CD 7 it i reading high already although i read on the first cycle the monitor can read more than 5 highs.
> 
> Anyways, question is... how many highs did you have before your peak on your first cycle using the monitor?? Did you all get peaks?
> 
> TIA, Cx

Hi Chanel,

Ive just finished my 1st month and only had highs, for about 14 days though, and no peak :cry: so ive also asked for some advice today off the other ladies. Hope you get yours xxx


----------



## TTCNumbertwo

Hi Sonja, I had that experience with my first month- a million highs but no peak. My cycles were a little erratic too, but on the cycles that I O'd properly, the monitor always picked up my peak, but there were more than one cycle with loads of highs and no peaks. Good luck and hang in there, it should work for you eventually!


----------



## PocoHR

When I look at my test sticks the lines are all blurry. They look like they might be defective. Has this happened to anyone else?


----------



## sammycaine

This is my first month with the monitor. I got 4 highs, 2 peak, and a high day. I went through like 15 sticks. Now today is the first low day again and I think I wont have to feed anymore sticks.


----------



## chanel

Hi Sonja, i'm still getting highs and am now on day 13 so hoping for a peak in next few days otherwise i'm don't think i'll be getting a peak on this first cycle. This is my first cycle after the birth of my son so things may take a little while to get back to normal.

good luck x


----------



## jamesmom

I was reading this thread and was wondering if I could join too. I've been using the clearblue monitor for 3 months now. I've been seriously using it for the past two. I'm typically 27 days in my cycle. The monitor typically gives me a high reading on day 10, peak days on 11 and 12, and another high on day 13. When should my DH and I BD so we aren't missing the egg? We have been able to BD on the first peask, but it's hard for my DH to BD on the second peak. Any help would be appreciated!


----------



## Folly

PocoHR said:


> When I look at my test sticks the lines are all blurry. They look like they might be defective. Has this happened to anyone else?

I've had this with some of the sticks this month too, looks like the dye has run or something? :shrug: Might be worth calling Clearblue and seeing what they say.

Second cycle of CBFM done now, I used all 20 sticks, got highs for the last 9 days and now out of sticks, FF hasn't picked up ovulation through my temps and all in all I am filling pretty miserable not knowing if I did or didn't ovulate and no idea if I'm in the 2WW or not! On CD27 now and my last cycle was 29 days :coffee:


----------



## svgirl

Quaver said:


> svgirl said:
> 
> 
> i only got one more stick to go for tomorrow and if i don't get my peak, i wonder if it will continue to ask for more sticks (up to 20)? I hate wasting test sticks, they are so pricey and i normally only need 10 each month.
> 
> Unless you get Peak, it'll ask for more sticks:blush:
> Make sure you stop after the 1st peak though, since the machine stops reading them and say another Peak, High then Low automatically:winkwink:Click to expand...

Finally got my peak on cd16 (11 stick), it's still asking me for more sticks but i've been reusing them since i got my peak.

Seems like a slow month for me, 8 days of low, 2 days high, and then peak. Last month was different, had like 1 low, 6 highs, and 2 peaks.


----------



## PocoHR

Folly said:


> PocoHR said:
> 
> 
> When I look at my test sticks the lines are all blurry. They look like they might be defective. Has this happened to anyone else?
> 
> I've had this with some of the sticks this month too, looks like the dye has run or something? :shrug: Might be worth calling Clearblue and seeing what they say.
> 
> Second cycle of CBFM done now, I used all 20 sticks, got highs for the last 9 days and now out of sticks, FF hasn't picked up ovulation through my temps and all in all I am filling pretty miserable not knowing if I did or didn't ovulate and no idea if I'm in the 2WW or not! On CD27 now and my last cycle was 29 days :coffee:Click to expand...

That is a shame, I hope you did ovulate, what is your CM like? Thankfully FF said that I have ovulated, and I had loads of CM this cycle, so I would be surprised if I truly didn't ovulate, but like you my monitor hasn't shown any peaks yet. I have had 8 days of highs (one positive OPK from a different brand) and not much else. 

That is a great idea to call the manufacturer, the test sticks do NOT look normal. In the beginning they were fine, now they look like they only get half wet in the test window. I mean I guess the monitor is reading something because I keep getting highs, but I really don't trust it. 

I am taking a B complex vitamin and also extra B6. Could this affect the outcomes at all? I just wonder because it does turn my urine a funny color...


----------



## greeneyes0279

Hi Ladies! Mind if I join? I have a question. Today is cd15 and to me the monitor should have gave me a high but it gave me a low. Can you look at my stick and tell me what you think. Thanks!

To me it looks as if I'm close to a peak. Not quite though.
 



Attached Files:







November.8 008.jpg
File size: 12.2 KB
Views: 23


----------



## reversal

I got my 1st high this month on day 13, so when the egg displays will I stop feeding it sticks, its only my second month using it so still new to is. Thanks ladies and good luck


----------



## addie25

Hi! My monitor usually asks for a test day 6 and its day 8 and has not yet. Is something wrong with the monitor?


----------



## shellie31

reversal said:


> I got my 1st high this month on day 13, so when the egg displays will I stop feeding it sticks, its only my second month using it so still new to is. Thanks ladies and good luck

:hi: reversal. Yeah once you get your peak you can stop feeding the greedy lil monster test sticks anymore lol :rofl:. The monitor is programmed to give you another peak,a high then back to low again:happydance:. It'll save you money cos the sticks aren't exactly cheap:nope: & you'll get more than one cycle out of a box,i can get up to four cycles from one box:dance::dance:
Good luck & FX you get your :bfp:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## shellie31

addie25 said:


> Hi! My monitor usually asks for a test day 6 and its day 8 and has not yet. Is something wrong with the monitor?

This is quite common so don't worry :hugs:. I've had it happen to me a couple of times. Sometimes the monitor will ask you for a test on CD6 & other times on CD9. I don't know what it means but i doubt if it's anything to worry about :kiss:. If you haven't however been asked for a test tommorow CD9 then i'd call the CBFM helpline cos the monitor could be faulty:growlmad:.
Hope this helps & let us know how you get on:hugs:


----------



## reversal

hi im on day 15 and got my 3rd high today but i really felt like i had ovulated so did a test and here it is what do you's think,https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01129.jpg


----------



## hope4bump

so after the first peak we dont have to give it any sticks?


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hope4bump said:


> so after the first peak we dont have to give it any sticks?

I never give my monitor sticks after the first peak! waste of sticks! the monitor is programed to do another peak straight after :) x


----------



## svgirl

Got my peak on cd16 and stopped using new sticks since. I know it still asks for more sticks after my first peak but have been reusing the old stick. It's now cd21 (back to low) and it's still asking for sticks, is that normal? or have i messed up my monitor by reusing the old stick. It never happened before and on my 4th month of using cbfm.


----------



## dizzyshell

HI GIRLS CAME ACROSS this forum while looking up for reviews for cleaRblue fertility mointor .
its my 1st month using cb mointor .my question is last cycle (ive 27day cycle)i used clearblue ovulation tests but not digital it showed on day 11 and 12 postive.but im on day 10 of cb mointor and im still on low fertilty i dont understand as last month my peak was day 11 and 12 , so surely i should be getting at least the middle bar reading .I did ovulate last month as i had bloods took to check .ive been ttc 13months , and heard greart reviews on cb mointor

so again girls is my mointor ok its day 10 and im still low thought id be middle by now going on last months ov tests .its my 1st month on mointor however so im little virgin lol

thankyou girls , this looks like a nice little group of friends hope i can join as im ttc obsessed lol:flower:


----------



## dizzyshell

reversal said:


> hi im on day 15 and got my 3rd high today but i really felt like i had ovulated so did a test and here it is what do you's think,https://i1021.photobucket.com/albums/af333/rabbitfamily-2010/DSC01129.jpg


thats a postive babe x


----------



## dizzyshell

sorry , i think its postive test them bloody lines on LH surge thing so confusing you better off getting digi tests tbh but to me looks like both lines similar or one draker maybe id say postive if had to pickx


----------



## reversal

dizzyshell said:


> sorry , i think its postive test them bloody lines on LH surge thing so confusing you better off getting digi tests tbh but to me looks like both lines similar or one draker maybe id say postive if had to pickx

my concern was i'm using cbfm and felt like i'd ov but the cbfm was only on a high and I didnt get my egg sign till today, however the ov test was positive yesterday so i'm starting to doubt the cbfm also the lines on the cb stick was darker yesterday than today


----------



## dizzyshell

The thing is your test strips are cheaps ive had similar looking ones, cbfm is 99% accurate id be more inclined to believe cbfm .

ive a problem myself if you can help , last month i used cb ovulation tests not digital thoe and i ovulated day 12 and 13 .Now this cycle my 1st time using cbfm im on day 10 this morning and im still on low bar which to me is slighty odd as going on last month tests , i should be on at least middle peak bar by day 10 yet still on low.it started asking for tests on day6 so done 4tests and all low.im a 27day cycle like clockwork .do you think my levels will go up ?is this normal ?


honestly , in your case if believe cbfm , dont read to much into it xx:thumbup:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi dizzy, 

It's normal to have some variation in your cycles month to month and even though you had ovulation at day 12/13 last month doesn't mean you will necessarily have it this month. My ovulation is quite often delayed by up to a week. 

That being said, it may well be that the CBFM will pick up your levels suddenly over the next couple of days - e.g. going straight to peak (which does happen) or else only giving you one high before your peak. It might just be that your levels are fairly low (not in itself a bad thing!) and it is taking this cycle for the CBFM to get used to what is a normal level for you. 

I hope this makes sense! 

x


----------



## reversal

dizzyshell said:


> The thing is your test strips are cheaps ive had similar looking ones, cbfm is 99% accurate id be more inclined to believe cbfm .
> 
> ive a problem myself if you can help , last month i used cb ovulation tests not digital thoe and i ovulated day 12 and 13 .Now this cycle my 1st time using cbfm im on day 10 this morning and im still on low bar which to me is slighty odd as going on last month tests , i should be on at least middle peak bar by day 10 yet still on low.it started asking for tests on day6 so done 4tests and all low.im a 27day cycle like clockwork .do you think my levels will go up ?is this normal ?
> 
> 
> honestly , in your case if believe cbfm , dont read to much into it xx:thumbup:

really not sure as its only my second month using cbfm but last month it asked me for first stick on day 6, I got lows till day 10 and ov on day 13. This month it was day 8 for first stick lows till day 13 and ov on day 16. so its all been a little later for me. Good luck I hope you get a bfp very soon :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

Thanks laura and reversal thats helped me greatly , ive heard by a doc that you dont ovulate exactly same time everymonth , so maybe you're both right and i will ovulate later.i had bloods done last cycle and i ovulated and g0t that hormone thing im all good to go ,been ttc 13months last cycle being 1st with ovulation tests so still a ov virgin really.
iVE BEEN reading loads of pages of this cbfm and noticed how well everyone gets on its lovely to read , if possible id love to stick around and join you all , sometimes its lonely ttc and everymonth bfn .
thankyou so much laura again so appericate your reply , how far are you on ttc ?xx


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, well I'm a CBFM newby too although I've read the thread for ages. I've been TTC since Dec 2009 but I'm still hopeful that we'll get our BFP really soon! 

All ladies most welcome here (and actually every thread on this site that I've ever had any experience with!) It's a really friendly and supportive bunch. I discovered BnB during cycle 2 and it's saved my TTC sanity I think. Admittedly, my DH thinks I'm totally obsessed, but I can cope with that! 

What about you? How long have you been TTC? 

x


----------



## dizzyshell

hi again laura , seems im in the same place as you at present.ive been ttc also since dec2009 and 1st started using ovulation tests last cyle ive 27 day cycle.

in 2006 (im 27 now) i got preg in 6 weeks by total surprise , i chose to have abortion much to my regret .So i know i can get preg , i also had some fertilty tests done by docs last cycle it showed i am all good and ovulate.i'm on cd10 waitinf for a high off cbfm .

All this waiting around drives me crazy , ive become obsessed i use pre-seed lube which was suggested via another forum of ladies , and holding legs up in the air like a prat after sex lol taking folica acid DH taking zinc you name it im trying it .

do you've any kids laura or been preg before ??xx


----------



## Allie84

Hey girlies, I am back for my 2nd CBFM cycle.

It's CD8 and it still hasn't asked me for a stick!

Am I doing something wrong? 
Is that normal? I got my peak on CD23 last month. I reset it to use this cycle. :shrug:


----------



## lauraclili

Hey Allie, 

Most probably, the machine will ask you for test sticks starting CD9 - mine did second cycle as I didn't start getting peaks until CD 13. Don't worry - it's probably just getting used to your cycles... 

x

Dizzy, 

I've never been pregnant as far as I know so I'm getting a bit twitched that there might be some kind of problem. Hopefully, I'll just happen to fall pregnant but, well, we'll have to see what happens...


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls , well cd11 for me today and no highs , low again , im gonna have words soon with my cbfm . DH off work 3days aswell had bd every morning , morning is how ii got preg last time so gutted im low got one morning left tomorrow hope im high.

me and DH had a little fight last night he was drinking and i diddnt want him to go mad as his swimmers might be effected and he went mad at me saying im obsessed and i use him for his sperm lol and he thinks that im not loving him like use to because my times all around ttc .Upset me thoe but this morning he asked what mointor said and bd me so maybe it was drink talking.

i wanted to ask , cbfm whats the test stick lines about as this morning 6am i tested normally test at 9am my 6hr window is 4am-10pm and my test had a faint line next to dark one , i know on cb ovulation test sticks it means hormones becomming stronger .Is that casw with cbfm ??


Laura , it took me 6years with no contrecption to get preg 4years ago , so dont worry if you've had all tests done then dont worry its only been 1year thats nothing tbh hun
dont give up xxx

is anyon e else on cd 11 or close im so gutted no highs my DH back work monday so no more morning calls of love back to night time love 
goodluck everyone for today xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

sorry me again , ive one cb ovulation stick left from last cycle im gonna pee on that in a bit see what that test says as cbfm might be saying random stuff as im new to him .

laura whats your cycle length ? im 27days like clock work ?

so many posts on this subject read 4hours of them last night , love watching the journeys all the old girls went on and then getting bfp some not but gives people new some hope glad came across you all xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxxemsxxx

Hi everyone, havent been on the thread for a while, hope everyone is ok

I was just about to throw by CBFM out of the window as was still showing lows, but got my first high today CD22!! Though I do have irregular cycles I was getting really worried but I think maybe its a case of the monitor getting used to me, this is my 3rd cycle with it, 1st cycle went high on CD14 and stayed on high until the stick ran out second time went high on CD 19 and again stayed high until I ran out of sticks, so had about ten days of highs and no peaks each time:shrug:

So am hoping its just getting used to me and the fact that the high has come later this time means there is a peak just around the corner waiting for me:thumbup:

It does get sooooo frustating at times waiting but I am hoping this monitor will help us all get our :bfp: soon

:dust::dust: to everyone xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

hi , just wondered if anyone has got 27 or 28 day cycle and on their first cycle with cbfm when you got highs ?
im on cd 11 and still on lows all though i got the faintest line on my stick today so hopefully thats a good sign.i ovulated day 12 last cycle with cb test sticks not digital just standard cb tests so little worried .and typical other half had 3days off work and thought id hit peaks before monday more chance of bd when he off work .

oh well not much you can do but wait , its all so frustrating :growlmad:


----------



## sammycaine

:bfn: this morning! CD 26, 7DPO. Guess I will have to wait, Impatiently! I hope my LP is long enough.


----------



## SAJ

Hi everyone,

Wow this is a looooong thread! Instead of going through 1000+ pages, I thought I'd pose a question. I ordered my CBFM with hopes of it arriving before AF. Well, AF came and went and it's still not here (should arrive any day now). Today is CD5 and I read that's the latest day it can be set. Looking for opinions...should I "trick" the monitor when I get it or should I use regular OPKs until next cycle and use the CBFM next cycle? Thanks!


----------



## chanel

you could always trick it this month if you can't wait to use it (which if you are anything like me you wont be able to wait) and simply re-set it next month.... you can totally reset them which totally wipes its memory of all previous cycles.

good luckx


----------



## dizzyshell

ok girls day 11 did cbfm test 6am today was low ive 27day cycle well i had 1 ovulation cb test stick left from last cycle .so at 3pm i did the last stick and its postive LH surge .i dont understand why is cbfm saying low and the 7pack cb test stick is postive now i am confused.com

help me out lol x


----------



## reversal

dizzyshell said:


> ok girls day 11 did cbfm test 6am today was low ive 27day cycle well i had 1 ovulation cb test stick left from last cycle .so at 3pm i did the last stick and its postive LH surge .i dont understand why is cbfm saying low and the 7pack cb test stick is postive now i am confused.com
> 
> help me out lol x

I've lost faith in my cbfm I dont think i'll be using it next month


----------



## ljo1984

hoping the monitor starts asking for tests tomorrow, terrified my cycle might be out of cync this month after my early MC, i cant even have a ticker cause i was bleeding nearly a week before test was finally neg so dont know what to class a CD 1!! just reset monitor last sat, 4 days after i started bleeding but still very very faint pos!! time will tell!!


----------



## dizzyshell

reversal said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> ok girls day 11 did cbfm test 6am today was low ive 27day cycle well i had 1 ovulation cb test stick left from last cycle .so at 3pm i did the last stick and its postive LH surge .i dont understand why is cbfm saying low and the 7pack cb test stick is postive now i am confused.com
> 
> help me out lol x
> 
> I've lost faith in my cbfm I dont think i'll be using it next monthClick to expand...



i am tbh cbfm telling me cd 11 low and i do a cb ovulation stick a few hours later and its BFP darkest line ever wtf.
Maybe tested to early with cbfm and became postive later on.

gotta wait till tomorrow cd12 see then if cbfm bloody right .

why you lost faith hun whats the nasty cbfm doing to you xx?


----------



## MissSazra

Hi all,

I'm starting my second cycle with the CBFM. 

Last month it asked for sticks from CD6 to 26, which was quite annoying using all of them in one cycle, especially since I stayed with highs from CD12 to 22 with no peak. But this cycle I'm CD8 and it hasn't asked for a stick yet, so hopefully it's learning my cycle already. Maybe I'll get my peak this month! :D


----------



## Allie84

MissSazra, it's my second cycle and it hasn't asked for a stick yet either, but as a poster said it will ask later now to save some sticks.

However, I was so annoyed it didn't ask today I POAS anyways to look at the lines myself. :dohh: I'm so bad! Obviously it was a waste of a stick, I need to have more willpower lol. Hopefully it asks tomorrow.


----------



## reversal

dizzyshell said:


> reversal said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> ok girls day 11 did cbfm test 6am today was low ive 27day cycle well i had 1 ovulation cb test stick left from last cycle .so at 3pm i did the last stick and its postive LH surge .i dont understand why is cbfm saying low and the 7pack cb test stick is postive now i am confused.com
> 
> help me out lol x
> 
> I've lost faith in my cbfm I dont think i'll be using it next monthClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> i am tbh cbfm telling me cd 11 low and i do a cb ovulation stick a few hours later and its BFP darkest line ever wtf.
> Maybe tested to early with cbfm and became postive later on.
> 
> gotta wait till tomorrow cd12 see then if cbfm bloody right .
> 
> why you lost faith hun whats the nasty cbfm doing to you xx?Click to expand...

Just the same no ovultation on cd 15 but a pos opk and my temp was low from cd13 so i'm thinking testing on a morning just isnt right for me. Good luck for the bfp


----------



## dizzyshell

yea learning fast cbfm isnt that straight foward .im on cd12 got high today to lines on the test stick .bd DH this morning , last night,yesterday morning since LH surge test, but looks like i havent hit peak yet and and DH back at work tomorrow so wont have morning bd now hoping id be at peak but oh well.
cbfm is gonna ask for all my sticks done 7 alreday greedylittle shit lol

you still might hit peak thoe die dont be out yett
goodluck bfp peak x:haha:


----------



## dizzyshell

Allie84 said:


> MissSazra, it's my second cycle and it hasn't asked for a stick yet either, but as a poster said it will ask later now to save some sticks.
> 
> However, I was so annoyed it didn't ask today I POAS anyways to look at the lines myself. :dohh: I'm so bad! Obviously it was a waste of a stick, I need to have more willpower lol. Hopefully it asks tomorrow.


ha ha i was gonna poas anyway too to see if 2lines , but convinced myself i might need that stick in near future so i didnt bother 
The things we do you gotta laugh or your cry 
goodluck bfps xx no high peak for me either so far :growlmad:


----------



## Allie84

Haha yea, the second line was barely there, what a waste of a stick. It finally started asking me a few days ago but still a low,even though I have two lines now. The one (estrogen?) is getting quite dark so maybe I'll get a high soon.


----------



## dizzyshell

i actually poas too yesterday and same as you got same result one dark line (test line) and other light as anything couldnt even see it yet cbfm reading high still no peak and know ive ovualted well im sure i have usual pains etc so im a bit upset with cbfm tbh , maybe its cuz its my 1st cycle using it , but no doubt be using it for many many cycles to come ttc is getting harder each cycle sometikme sfeel like giving it all up its so frustrating.


----------



## michelleann

Hey ladies this is my CBFM this cycle .....

CD 3-7 Soy 160mg a day 
CD 12-17 Dark blood tinted cm (CBFM LOW)
CD 10-26 positive OPK&#8217;s every 2-3 days (CBFM LOW)
CD 26 darkest OPK iv every seen so marked it as Ovulation on chart (CBFM LOW- reset as didn&#8217;t ask for any more sticks)
CD 27 or 28 &#8211; CBFM HIGH (stopped using OPK&#8217;s as all the LH surges was getting me down)
CD 28-45 CBFM HIGH
CD 46 (today) CBFM LOW L 

If i did ovulated on CD 26 this would make me 19dpo but Neg HPT last night so im thinking iv not ovulated at all and wont either! 

Last cycles was 48 days ovulating at CD 37 with 25 days of highs on CBFM
Cycle before was 58 days ovulating at CD 43 with 5 days of highs on CBFM

Do you think I took to much soy or not enough?

My cycle lengths are really starting to depress me especially after having loads of highs then nothing L


----------



## hope4bump

First month of using my cbfm. I am on cd10 and still on low....can anyone tell me when they got their first high? Also, when I look at the lines on the stick, I see one darkish one and the other one is barely visible??! :-( :dust:


----------



## lauraclili

Hi Hope, 

Lines are testing for different things... the dark one is oestrogen and the other is LH... when you get two strong lines you will get your peak. :D 

I don't normally get highs until about day 14 and then peak at day 18... but that's just me and it depends on your cycle. What length is it normally? 

Best of luck and :dust: 

x


----------



## lauraclili

Oh, and also, meant to say that if you've been testing since day 6 then CBFM will keep asking for sticks until you get your peak. 

Mine didn't ask for sticks until day 9 this month as my peak is so much later... it's all a matter of it getting used to your cycles. 

:D


----------



## hope4bump

lauraclili said:


> Oh, and also, meant to say that if you've been testing since day 6 then CBFM will keep asking for sticks until you get your peak.
> 
> Mine didn't ask for sticks until day 9 this month as my peak is so much later... it's all a matter of it getting used to your cycles.
> 
> :D

Thanks for your answer  my cycles range from roughly 25 days to 38, so I don't know what to expect really? Lol. And I am scared that I won't ovulate at all.... I guess I can't do anything but sit back and wait  :dust:


----------



## sammycaine

Good Luck Ladies! I got my :bfp:! Loads of :dust: to all!


----------



## HockeyMom

Hi everyone&#8230;I am new to using the monitor as well. My cycles are pretty messed up so we&#8217;ll see what happens&#8230;caution in the wind I suppose. I am currently on CD8. 1st month using the monitor. I have been testing high every day. From what I have read could continue this way. I have longer irregular cycles so I am curious to see how the monitor does w/ my out-of-wack hormones/body. LOL. :hug: for everyone :smile:


----------



## HockeyMom

sammycaine said:


> Good Luck Ladies! I got my :bfp:! Loads of :dust: to all!


Congrats Sam!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## hope4bump

sammycaine said:


> Good Luck Ladies! I got my :bfp:! Loads of :dust: to all!

Congratulations...how many months on the cbfm? :dust:


----------



## Lucy_girl

Congrat's Sammie!! Great new's which gives us all hope :)

How long were you TTC, and how long were you using the CBFM?? 

Thanks!


----------



## Allie84

Congrats on the BFP!

I just got my first high on the CBFM today, CD14! It looks like I'm going to get many days of highs like last cycle, though, because I had an ultraound at the gyno today and he said I will ovulate in about 6 days. Last cycle I got almost a week of highs before my peak, so that seems to be normal for me for some reason. Oh well, I'm just happy to have the high!!!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## shellie31

sammycaine said:


> Good Luck Ladies! I got my :bfp:! Loads of :dust: to all!

*CONGRATULATIONS* Sammy:cloud9:. Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:hugs:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations on the new :bfp:!!! :D x


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I'll join you guys on here. I've been off bc since July. My cycles have been all over the place. This is my 2nd month on the CBFM. First cycle I only got two high days on CD 22 and 23. My cycle was around 36 days that time. ugh!! It seemed like forever!! This cycle I got a High this morning on day 9. So, who knows. I hate those sticks though where you have to figure out "how dark is the line today" :confused: So, that's when I decided to get the CBFM. Let's hope we all get :bfp: by Christmas!


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls me again gotta go for ultra sound with gyno 29th dec was told by doc , my mid cycle cramps till day of AF and my ttc for 13months could be ive endo .i just had bloods done and i ovulate all was fab now this happens feel so gutted , could take forever ttc 
anyone else concived or had trouble ttc cuz of endo ??
would love to know thakyouxx

also 1st cycle with cbfm got highs from day12 now on cd19 and still high no peaks only got regular 27day cycle so no peaks for me just all my sticks gone the greedy machine its all take,take take xx


----------



## hope4bump

i am on cd14, still LOW :( and the line nearest the peawick is super faint...


----------



## Allie84

Hey everyone,

Well, I got my peak today, CD18, after 5 highs, so hopefully will ov soon!

Good luck to everyone.


----------



## ljo1984

Please girls i need your expert help!! im on c 17 and have been high since cd 10! i usually peak cd 16 with about 4 days high before! i had an early MC last month so know that can mess your cyclle up. on my sticks the one nearest the handle was very dark blue for a few days (guessing thats the progesterone/estrogen (whatever it is ha ha) well last 2 days its died down a bit and the other line is getting darker and now they are almost the same shade. not really faint but not strong either. does the line nearest the part you pee on have to be darker than the other line to peak? i cant remember from last 2 months! :haha:

just want some reasurance that i might get that peak in next few days, but im convinced it'll turn low!:cry: it was bad enough seeing that BFP then starting to bleed then this on top is crap! i had some EWCM last night but then noting this morning, got my hopes up a bit. please please give me your thoughts as i know some ladies read sticks. thanks. xxxxxx


----------



## ljo1984

hears a pic, top one from this morning, bottom from a couple of days ago.
 



Attached Files:







017.jpg
File size: 15.5 KB
Views: 14


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. I have just got my new CBFM through the post and am very excited about using it in my new cycle after xmas (if it comes to that!)

At the moment, I am taking soy isoflavones to hopefully bring forward and bring on a stronger O. Have any of you lovely ladies heard of using the monitor with soy? The only thing that concerns me having read the instructions is that it says don't use it with Clomid, but soy is used as a clomid substitute. Im so confused, and just hope I havent wasted my money! Any help would be gratefully appreciated!
Thanks. :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

Don't use with clomid? I'm not on clomid, but use soy. Do you know why it says not to do it? also, i am on cd15 and still low, is that normal to have so many lows???Thanks everyone and loads of :dust:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Oh, I didn't know you couldn't use it with Clomid. As above I'm not on Clomid but I am taking Soy Isoflavones CD3-7. Hmmmmm...


----------



## loolindley

Yes, Im on soy 3-7 too. It doesn't say don't use it with soy, so don't worry ladies!!! It does say that Clomid interferes with the estrogen levels and could give you a high reading too early, and sometimes never give you a peak. It just concerns me that soy effectively does the same thing (tricks your body into producing estrogen), so would it produce a false reading. Im so sorry if I have worried any of you unnecessarily, I didn't want to do that, only wanted to know how the CBFM was working out for soy users! xx :flower:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Well, I'm getting peaks, and generally AF comes 14 days later, so I think mine is working. No BFP yet though, grrrrr :-(. Was feeling hopeful this cycle, but she's due tomorrow & I'm sat here with a pounding headache, just get the feeling she's on her way :-(


----------



## sammycaine

sorry I was away for a few days but for those who asked this was my first month with the cbfm. It was my third cycle after a miscarriage. There is hope out there for anyone who is plus sized. Good Luck everyone!


----------



## MissSazra

Can anyone help me please?

This is my second month using the monitor. Last month I had highs from CD12 to 22 but no peak. This month I'm almost sure I should ovulate either Wednesday 8th or Thursday 9th, but still haven't got a high on the monitor. Can you get just one high then a peak? Worried I might not ovulate this month.

Any help would be great.

Thanks
Xx


----------



## shellie31

ljo1984 said:


> hears a pic, top one from this morning, bottom from a couple of days ago.

Sorry to hear of you're loss:hugs:. Looking at you're lines i'd say you're ready to peak anytime now:thumbup:.


----------



## shellie31

:hi: Girls.
I've been using my CBFM for a while now & i've never had a high(except that 1st cycle when it's getting to know you & i had loads but no peak:wacko:)Since then i've jumped straight from low to peak .This cycle i've used soy & the CBFM & on CD11 i got a high for the first time ever :dance::dance: i got my peak the next day & a smiley :)on my CB digital:happydance:. I'm pleased that my CBFM has finally picked up a high in my system & i totally put it down to the soy effect lol :rofl:


----------



## MissSazra

shellie31 said:


> :hi: Girls.
> I've been using my CBFM for a while now & i've never had a high(except that 1st cycle when it's getting to know you & i had loads but no peak:wacko:)Since then i've jumped straight from low to peak .This cycle i've used soy & the CBFM & on CD11 i got a high for the first time ever :dance::dance: i got my peak the next day & a smiley :)on my CB digital:happydance:. I'm pleased that my CBFM has finally picked up a high in my system & i totally put it down to the soy effect lol :rofl:

I really hope I jump from lows to my peak, as it's now CD18 and still a low on the monitor. Starting to think this isn't my month! :(


----------



## hope4bump

MissSazra, I'm on cd16 and also just on low's!.. How frustrating :-( when you look at your sticks, what does your lines look like? And my temps dropped swell, so I am a bit on a downer to say the least...Oh, and my ticker says I may have ovulated on the 10th, but I don't think so, as cbfm didn't pick up anything...


----------



## MissSazra

They've all had faint second lines but nothing much. My temps are all over the place as well, so can't really go by them, but was 36.12 this morning, which I've had before this cycle, so wouldn't say it had gone up.


----------



## hope4bump

MissSazra said:


> They've all had faint second lines but nothing much. My temps are all over the place as well, so can't really go by them, but was 36.12 this morning, which I've had before this cycle, so wouldn't say it had gone up.

I have faint second lines, and they don't seem to get any darker either...fx we get our peaks...:dust:


----------



## ljo1984

shellie31 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> hears a pic, top one from this morning, bottom from a couple of days ago.
> 
> Sorry to hear of you're loss:hugs:. Looking at you're lines i'd say you're ready to peak anytime now:thumbup:.Click to expand...

thank you, i really hope your right! another high this morning, but the edge of the first line is quite dark but not darker than other line, i dont know so maybe it'll suprise me one morning! lol.


----------



## loolindley

hope4bump said:


> MissSazra, I'm on cd16 and also just on low's!.. How frustrating :-( when you look at your sticks, what does your lines look like? And my temps dropped swell, so I am a bit on a downer to say the least...Oh, and my ticker says I may have ovulated on the 10th, but I don't think so, as cbfm didn't pick up anything...

Ive had a look at your chart hun, and unless you have a defective LP, it is too early for your temps to drop for AF. Possibly an implantation dip, but I wouldn't be too concerned yet. You have plenty of time for them to go back up yet. Ive not used my CBFM yet, but I have been OPK'ing, and have never had a strong positive (only a faint second line, which is classed as a neg), but I know I have definitely O'd because of my temps being up. Keep you chin up! PMA!


----------



## hope4bump

loolindley said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> MissSazra, I'm on cd16 and also just on low's!.. How frustrating :-( when you look at your sticks, what does your lines look like? And my temps dropped swell, so I am a bit on a downer to say the least...Oh, and my ticker says I may have ovulated on the 10th, but I don't think so, as cbfm didn't pick up anything...
> 
> Ive had a look at your chart hun, and unless you have a defective LP, it is too early for your temps to drop for AF. Possibly an implantation dip, but I wouldn't be too concerned yet. You have plenty of time for them to go back up yet. Ive not used my CBFM yet, but I have been OPK'ing, and have never had a strong positive (only a faint second line, which is classed as a neg), but I know I have definitely O'd because of my temps being up. Keep you chin up! PMA!Click to expand...

Lovely of you to have a look...it's so difficult not understanding what is going on...but thanks to lovely ladies such as yourself, it tends to be a bit more bearable  I only started temping near the end of a wacky cycle last month, so I am not sure about my lp (never gave it enough attention) last mont I had a 62 day cycle, with an lp of 10. Normally my cycles are around 34 days... I guess I will just have to keep on doing what I am doing  thanks again for your reply and loads of :dust:


----------



## dizzyshell

cbfm confuses me as its my 1st cycle using cbfm this is what happend
cd-6-11(low)
cd-11-today cd21(high)

ive had no peaks this month even thoe on cd11 when cbfm told me low , i used a cb ovulation digital which was smiley face yet cbfm said low.
The next day cd12 i got highs and im still getting them ive 27day cycle.
so im not to happy so far but maybe thats cbfm getting to know my cycles.

As for the test stick lines , ive had only 2dark lines once on cd-12 my 1st high off cbfm.Now since that ive had 1 dark line near the circle end and other line so so so faint and my tests been like that whole cycle apart from cd12 

does anyone know why that is , please need help :cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

dizzyshell, i didnt get a peak on my first month of using the monitor aswell, alot of ladies dont get one first cycle.

Im CD14 and i got a high! and OPKs are starting to look darker :D


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Totally useless but i thought i would post anyways lol

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/CD14.jpg


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Can anyone explain the lines? I have read in other posts, that you aren't supposed to pay attn to them, but how can you not?I am on cd 14 and have been having highs since cd 8. Today was the first day that both seemed to be the same, not extremely dark, but not faint. No peaks yet, and this is my second month on the cbfm. Maybe I should start :sex: just in case.


----------



## hope4bump

Ugghhh. I wish I could say I had a peak atleast :-( I am on cd17, with a low! I feel so down....what is wrong with my body?


----------



## lauraclili

Waiting to grow, 

The lines are indicative of the levels of the different hormones needed to make ovulation happen. The one closest to the slanted end of the stick is testing oestrogen and the other is testing LH. The oestrogen line will be darker than the LH line for most of the time and will only start to fade when you are near your LH surge as the oestrogen does that! If you type is 'hormones in ovulation' you should get up a graph that will explain that better than I will! 

When I get my peaks both lines have gone dark and then the LH line has been darker than the oestrogen line. I hope this helps. 

x


----------



## ljo1984

xMissxZoiex said:


> Totally useless but i thought i would post anyways lol
> 
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/CD14.jpg


im still high cd19 today an my opk was like that yesterday afternoon! im really hating this cycle, my early mc has really messed it up ive been high cd9 onwars, although opks are slowly getting darker now and the LH line on CBFM, but i just want it to happen now!! ha ha.


----------



## MissSazra

hope4bump said:


> Ugghhh. I wish I could say I had a peak atleast :-( I am on cd17, with a low! I feel so down....what is wrong with my body?

Same here hope4bump, CD19 here and still a low. I know exactly how you feel, it's horrible!


----------



## hope4bump

Miss Sazra,
Do you use soy or anything else to help? What does the lines on your stick looks like? I feel as if it's never going to happen...everyday I woke up, thinking today I might get a high, but it just doesnt happen :( :dust:


----------



## MissSazra

I have the control line and possibly(?) a very faint second line on most sticks, but you have to look really hard to see it.
I don't use soy, as last month I had highs from CD12 to 22, although it was my first month using it, so I guessed I must be ovulating. I have precise 32 day cycles, so it's not even like I'm going to ovulate late or anything. 

I thought I might wake up today and it would have just jumped to a peak, as some people have said that has happened to them, but no, still a low!

What do your lines look like? Can you see a second line?

Sending you lots of :dust: and a big :hugs: I know what you're feeling! Xx


----------



## hope4bump

i also have the one dark line and a rather light second line... when you had peaks last month, did the second line go loads darker? :dust: to you. we will get there in the end (i hope)


----------



## MissSazra

The line was slightly darker when I got the highs but not to any great extent! 
Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## ljo1984

fed up to get another high today! buttttttttt i think im starting to get EWCM (i thought i was the other day but then it stopped, but had it all day so far) so im hoping in next day or 2! i really do hope i peak, i hate this cycle and not knowing whats happening!!


----------



## newlywed2010

ugh my second month using it and no highs i am on cd 18 and for three days now the second line has been light but came up right away but yet the monitor is not picking it up :(


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hi Ladies,

This is my first month using CBFM, and today is CD6 for me first day it asked me to test and it was High. Is that typical the first month to get highs early on?

Thanks!


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Im CD15 today,
High again but opk and monitor stick both are looking good!

https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/CD15.jpg


----------



## hope4bump

xMissxZoiex said:


> Im CD15 today,
> High again but opk and monitor stick both are looking good!
> 
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/CD15.jpg

i have a line like that on my cheapy ovulation stick, but low on cbfm, what do i believe then?:cry:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hope4bump said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Im CD15 today,
> High again but opk and monitor stick both are looking good!
> 
> https://i854.photobucket.com/albums/ab107/Sigs-By-Redgate/CD15.jpg
> 
> i have a line like that on my cheapy ovulation stick, but low on cbfm, what do i believe then?:cry:Click to expand...

I really dont know hun :hugs: Hold on in there, im sure you will get a high and/or peak soon


----------



## jojo74

Hi, I took soy this cycle, normally I get highs from cd8 onwards then peak on cd13, I am on cd 10 today no peaks as yet, but on the test stick I can see I very faint line next to control line. Praying they I ovulate Sunday! Xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

hey jojo. The first month i took soy it didnt make me O any sooner. but the second month i took it i O four days sooner. gl! :D x


----------



## jojo74

Hi miss zoie, thanks for reply, did u get any highs on your cbfm? Thanks so much for replying x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Yeh i got a few highs i cant remember exactly how many but i think it was 5 highs before my peak that first cycle of soy x


----------



## karla1

hi ladies

sorry for thread crashing but i am very excited :happydance: i have just bought a CBFM online it should arrive in a few days

i have downloaded the instruction manual online so i can read it before it turns up just wanted to know how easy is it to reset i am not the greatest with technology :blush:

i am hoping this will help me get my much longed for :bfp: (we have been TTC for 12 cycles now)


----------



## PedsNurse27

Hi everyone!

This is also my first month of using the CBFM... but I got it from my cousin, she had used it for a couple months last year. The instructions say it will ask you on day 6 for the first sample but since it is used, it didn't ask me until day 10. I also used the cheap OPK's too, and have gotten the peak reading on cd10 & cd11 from both tests. Do you think I can rely on this to being accurate? Really hoping I'm ovulating!


----------



## karla1

did you reset it first?


----------



## dizzyshell

hope 4 bump

Im exactly the same i had low on cd11 of cbfm , yet i tested with a cb digi ovulation stick and got big postive yet cbfm said low .then next day cd12 cbfm read high and its stay high for 10days now im on cd22 and still gte highs my cycle 27days 1st month with cbfm so far not impressed hoping better for next cycle.

and 2 of my mates got bfp today im so jealous xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## hope4bump

dizzyshell said:


> hope 4 bump
> 
> Im exactly the same i had low on cd11 of cbfm , yet i tested with a cb digi ovulation stick and got big postive yet cbfm said low .then next day cd12 cbfm read high and its stay high for 10days now im on cd22 and still gte highs my cycle 27days 1st month with cbfm so far not impressed hoping better for next cycle.
> 
> and 2 of my mates got bfp today im so jealous xxxxxxxxxx

i am really concerned, i dont understand why it is not picking up anything, yet the other sticks picked something up...i just dont know anymore :dohh: i am with you on that, hopefully next month will be better (that )is if we dont get our BFP's this month) good luck to you though...let me know how you get on. x


----------



## Leeze

Can I jump on here too?!!

:hi:

I've just started using the CBFM on this cycle. So far it's only been lows, yet normally by now I get a positive on the OPK. Yesterday I started doing the cheap OPKs too just in case but they've all been negative so far. I want a positive O!!

Good luck to those who are waiting for them to arrive. I think it's pretty straight-forward setting them at the start. Just remember you have to set it at the beginning of your next cycle (or before day 5, I think) and you need to find a 6-hour window each morning that you can test in. I set mine at 9am which means I can test any time between 6am and 12 noon. 

Fingers crossed for BFPs from the CBFM!! Good luck everyone :dust:


----------



## MissSazra

I know I'm just looking for a glimmer of hope here, whilst probably already knowing the answer, but I'll ask anyway!

Is there any way you could still ovulate whilst continuously getting lows on the monitor? I'm now CD19 and it's still a low. I just think what's the point this month!

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hope4bump

MissSazra, I'm still with you on the lows!! Cd18.... Have a look at my signature, ff reckons I ovulated despite of my lows on cbfm...I'm not sure what to think. Heaps of :dust: coming your way. Do you temp at all?


----------



## MissSazra

I do temp, but they're all over the place and this is my first month of doing it. FF says I ovulated on the 2nd, but that would be too early based on a 32 day cycle I'm sure, and I only think it said that due to the random ups and downs of my chart! I guess it is possible, would mean I'll either have an earlier period this month, or a longer LP (if that's possible?)
Luckily we dtd on the 2nd, but nothing before, so if that's when I ovulated then we'd be lucky to have caught the egg.

Sorry you're still getting the lows as well. It breaks my heart every morning when I get up and read the monitor! :dust:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi hope4bump again and others in same postion as us , i just dont get cbfm why the hell did myn say low when same brand cb digi said postive wtf is that about ? and how do you believe cbfm or opks .i know i ovulated as it was same as last cycle even same day ovulated , i had bloods done last cycle and they told me ovulated cd12 so again must of ovulated like digi cb said not cbfm .Ive heard many stories about cbfm and not being correct on 1st use but then i hear on here others in 2nd and 3rd cycles not getting a peak and some even highs , all i'll say is buy cheapies of net and keep doing cbfm and if cheapies are postive just get bd-ing anyway cover ourselves.

Im on another site ttc so femmine and few girls told me they peaked every month , then the one month they did not peak , turns out was the month they got preg so who knows.
having lows a whole cycle is a bit bad actually because cbfm should pick up a rise in lh surge so not happy about this machine so far.

And what aout the test sticks with cbfm ? i only ever had a test stick with 2lines on cd12 the day i was in ovulation and cbfm went from low to high the day i got 2 lines .

im just so confused really am


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLS BTW 

ive ran out of cbfm sticks im on cd 24 what do i do im 27day cycle wont get any sticks till 3days .do i just stop feeding it sticks im worried if no sticks given might not peak next cycle anyone know what do ??

thnks baby dust ladies xxxxxxxx


----------



## hope4bump

Hi there  I know too well how you feel. Every morning when I get up I think today I might get a high or even a peak, and then it's another low :-( is it your cbfm sticks that only shows one line on a low?? Mine showed two lines since cd6, although one dark and one light. I don't know what to think anymore, do you think it's at all possible for cbfm to miss our surge?? :dust:


----------



## boxxee

What day are you on now?

I have a question i bought mines last month it asked for a stick cd6, but this month, its cd8 today and still not asked for 1 is that normal its brand new and i pressed the m button on time, 

Did i do something wrong?:dohh:


----------



## hope4bump

i am on cd18, how about you?


----------



## hope4bump

no, you didnt do anything wrong. on the first cycle it asks for the first stick on cd6 (this is my first month of using it). then the monitor builds up a pattern of your cycle, and cycle two differs from woman to woman....depending on information gathered on your first cycle...


----------



## dizzyshell

hi again 

imm cd 23 and still bloody high thats 11days of highs i dont get it AF due in 4days so no way shoud it be reading high.

I dont know if its catching are LH surge all i know is with cb digi ovulation stick on cd11 it was BFP yet cbfm said low but the next morning cbfm read high and that day it read a 1st high my cbfm test stick had 2 lines .This is the only time my cbfm test sticks gave me 2 lines just 1 day got 2lines .All though since the 2lines on cd12 i do get a very very very faint 2nd line but you have to study it to actulayy see the 2nd faint line its that faint i wouldnt even say its 2 lines.

I'm gonna give the cbfm benefit of the doubt this month as its my 1st cycle but if it happens next month i will sell it because its causing me great upset like you (hope4bump) its making me feel like somethings wrong with me , and even worse for you as your on non-stop lows .Bit if your on cd18 you still have time hun , how longs your cycle?
im 27days i should got peak cd11 like the cb digi gave me but insted cd12 got high and been on high 11days now .

so your cb sticks always have two lines ?? or like me a 2nd faint line.

Glad got you talk to hope ecause im going mad here lol


----------



## xsarahbellax

boxxee said:


> What day are you on now?
> 
> I have a question i bought mines last month it asked for a stick cd6, but this month, its cd8 today and still not asked for 1 is that normal its brand new and i pressed the m button on time,
> 
> Did i do something wrong?:dohh:

No, nothing wrong.. it'll either ask for the first stick on CD6 or CD9, and it'll ask for either 10 or 20 sticks Xx


----------



## dizzyshell

yea if u had lows on day5-9 last cycle cbfm wont ask u for stick till cd-9 it learns the pattern itself so dont worry hunxx


----------



## boxxee

Thanks for the reply, I was wondering,,,,

I am hoping for luck this month, but if not am going to take soy in jan or agnus cactus not sure I can't decided, more towards soy tho,,, hope it does not effect my cbfm

Any 1 else taking anything with cbfm?


----------



## Elsieblue

Hi i am new here, hello to all. i have just bought a cbfm, i was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could answer a question. The m button is still showing on day 4 is that normal?

Thankyou


----------



## hope4bump

dizzyshell said:


> hi again
> 
> imm cd 23 and still bloody high thats 11days of highs i dont get it AF due in 4days so no way shoud it be reading high.
> 
> I dont know if its catching are LH surge all i know is with cb digi ovulation stick on cd11 it was BFP yet cbfm said low but the next morning cbfm read high and that day it read a 1st high my cbfm test stick had 2 lines .This is the only time my cbfm test sticks gave me 2 lines just 1 day got 2lines .All though since the 2lines on cd12 i do get a very very very faint 2nd line but you have to study it to actulayy see the 2nd faint line its that faint i wouldnt even say its 2 lines.
> 
> I'm gonna give the cbfm benefit of the doubt this month as its my 1st cycle but if it happens next month i will sell it because its causing me great upset like you (hope4bump) its making me feel like somethings wrong with me , and even worse for you as your on non-stop lows .Bit if your on cd18 you still have time hun , how longs your cycle?
> im 27days i should got peak cd11 like the cb digi gave me but insted cd12 got high and been on high 11days now .
> 
> so your cb sticks always have two lines ?? or like me a 2nd faint line.
> 
> Glad got you talk to hope ecause im going mad here lol


this is all very confusing. lol, i have no idea where i am in my cycle, whether i have ovulated or not....so i guess i just have to keep on testing with cbfm, and keep on dtd, although i am not sure if we can keep it up if i am going to have a long month.......irregular cycles forced their way into my life. :wacko:

yes, i have one dark line and one light (but very noticele) lines on my cbfm sticks, but as i said, cd18 and still on low. Gosh, i hope i have or are going to ovulate this month :cry: i think most of us feels as if we are going mad..:wacko: :dust:


----------



## dizzyshell

Elsieblue said:


> Hi i am new here, hello to all. i have just bought a cbfm, i was wondering if any of you lovely ladies could answer a question. The m button is still showing on day 4 is that normal?
> 
> Thankyou



Is it a new machine or have you brought it off someone?

It should be set on day 1 keep pressing m button till you get to number 1 but number 1 is the day after you start your period so when you start your period the next day set the m button to number 1.if you've missed days and are alreday on your period say day 3 , you can still keep pressing m button to you get to number 3 .you've 5days from when your period starts to set you machine .if youre past day 5 in your cycle you must wait till next month as it only allows 5days .


----------



## dizzyshell

hope4bump said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> hi again
> 
> imm cd 23 and still bloody high thats 11days of highs i dont get it AF due in 4days so no way shoud it be reading high.
> 
> I dont know if its catching are LH surge all i know is with cb digi ovulation stick on cd11 it was BFP yet cbfm said low but the next morning cbfm read high and that day it read a 1st high my cbfm test stick had 2 lines .This is the only time my cbfm test sticks gave me 2 lines just 1 day got 2lines .All though since the 2lines on cd12 i do get a very very very faint 2nd line but you have to study it to actulayy see the 2nd faint line its that faint i wouldnt even say its 2 lines.
> 
> I'm gonna give the cbfm benefit of the doubt this month as its my 1st cycle but if it happens next month i will sell it because its causing me great upset like you (hope4bump) its making me feel like somethings wrong with me , and even worse for you as your on non-stop lows .Bit if your on cd18 you still have time hun , how longs your cycle?
> im 27days i should got peak cd11 like the cb digi gave me but insted cd12 got high and been on high 11days now .
> 
> so your cb sticks always have two lines ?? or like me a 2nd faint line.
> 
> Glad got you talk to hope ecause im going mad here lol
> 
> 
> this is all very confusing. lol, i have no idea where i am in my cycle, whether i have ovulated or not....so i guess i just have to keep on testing with cbfm, and keep on dtd, although i am not sure if we can keep it up if i am going to have a long month.......irregular cycles forced their way into my life. :wacko:
> 
> yes, i have one dark line and one light (but very noticele) lines on my cbfm sticks, but as i said, cd18 and still on low. Gosh, i hope i have or are going to ovulate this month :cry: i think most of us feels as if we are going mad..:wacko: :dust:Click to expand...




you've irregualr cycle ive painful cramps mid cycle , last 3 months been having bad mid cycle cramps , which could be endo a codition i was told by doc i might have gotta be checked 1st , if i do have it , it can effect my fertility so at min not holding out much hope even with cbfm , we can only try thoe hun , id suggest till cbfm gets u highs id get cheapies ovulation sticks and use them , im sure cbfm will work for us both soon , i know how u feel your not mad many of us having same problem .x


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey ladies, CD16 for me today and look what i got

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5246896747_77da276d35.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I was inseminated last night, Doing the same tonight, BD in the morning and Insemination again tomorrow night!
SWIM :spermy::spermy: SWIM


----------



## hope4bump

Lucky girl  good luck To you,and I hope to see an eggy on my monitor soon


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I wouldnt say im lucky :haha: we've been TTC for almost 3 years, it would be about time i had a little luck lol

You will get your eggy soon :) xxx


----------



## hope4bump

Wishing you all the best  by lucky I only meant that you got your peak on cd16...


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I know :) sorry i get a little defensive sometimes. Its been a very hard and emotional three years. i just pray we are coming to the end to it now. Any more TTC and i will die :haha:


----------



## hope4bump

That's okay  I hope this is your month....:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Thank you hun, I hope this is your month too xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

xMissxZoiex said:


> Hey ladies, CD16 for me today and look what i got
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5246896747_77da276d35.jpg
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was inseminated last night, Doing the same tonight, BD in the morning and Insemination again tomorrow night!
> SWIM :spermy::spermy: SWIM

yay congratulations!!! i commented on your last pics saying i was high with OPKs like yours so youve given me a bit of hope again, altohugh the 2nd line on CBFM stick this morning was fainter than previous days!! BUT my opk this evening was a bit darker than yesterdays!!!! pleaseeeeeee i hope i'll be following in your direction next couple of days! congrats again, and fingers crossed for a BFP in 2 weeks. xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

ljo1984 said:


> xMissxZoiex said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, CD16 for me today and look what i got
> 
> https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5246896747_77da276d35.jpg
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was inseminated last night, Doing the same tonight, BD in the morning and Insemination again tomorrow night!
> SWIM :spermy::spermy: SWIM
> 
> yay congratulations!!! i commented on your last pics saying i was high with OPKs like yours so youve given me a bit of hope again, altohugh the 2nd line on CBFM stick this morning was fainter than previous days!! BUT my opk this evening was a bit darker than yesterdays!!!! pleaseeeeeee i hope i'll be following in your direction next couple of days! congrats again, and fingers crossed for a BFP in 2 weeks. xxxxClick to expand...

Thanks hun :) I hope you get your peak soon!, I was really supprised at how light my OPKs are, if it wasnt for the peak on my monitor i wouldnt have botherd tonight as i normally O on CD20!
I have just orderd some new sticks aswell :dohh: Im praying i wont need them!
GL Hunny! x


----------



## ljo1984

miss zoie its a good sign when you order new sticks ha ha. id bought the monitor last year to use on my next cycle n turns out i was pregnant with imogen ha ha. 
right high again this morning, but a bit worried cause my estrogen line is much fainter, although i do have an lh line today, very faint but seemed to have dissapeared on yesterdays test. is the estrogen supposed to get lighter before the LH gets darker? im confused. i keep getting twinges in my left side last night so was gettingm y hopes up for a peak so was a bit gutted this morning! will be doing opk later today.

heres a pic anyway. xxxxxx

https://img9.imageshack.us/i/027yj.jpg/ sorry it wouldnt upload on b n b not sure why?? fed up ha ha.


----------



## jojo74

Hi, sorry to gatecrash, but which line is the estrogen line and which is the lh surge line? so confused x


----------



## ljo1984

the estrogen line if you look at my pic is the darkest one, its the one at the end of the stick.


----------



## jojo74

ohhhh I see that, I normally have a dark line and a faint line, the faint line is starting to get stronger now, which I think is the LH one?xx


----------



## ljo1984

sounds like the one getting stronger is your LH, its nearest the end you pee on. xx


----------



## boxxee

Hey guys, 

I woke up this morning thinking yippee cd9, time to pee on a stick, and it still was not asking for 1,,,,,,,,,, hopefully cd10 it will, if not going to call cbfm,,,,

I loved it last month with it shows peak fertility,,,,,,


----------



## dizzyshell

ok girls im on cd24 and still on highs from cd12 wtf thats 12days of highs no peaks .1st time using cbfm 
due in 3days had cramps straight after ovulation , then right side pains for 4days now go back ache and mild cramps id say AF is due 
better luck next time hope get a peak and not 12 highs.

also ive ran out of cbfm sticks used all 20 what do i do got no more sticks comming till monday do i just keep switching it on in the window time and press m when AF due ??
hope it doesnt mess me up for next cycle anyone help me plse xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

boxxee said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I woke up this morning thinking yippee cd9, time to pee on a stick, and it still was not asking for 1,,,,,,,,,, hopefully cd10 it will, if not going to call cbfm,,,,
> 
> I loved it last month with it shows peak fertility,,,,,,

its learning from ya last cycle , when did u get a first high last cycle ?
if first high was after cd10 i wouldnt worry .These cbfm are a right pain in arse everyone confused.com


----------



## Nickij

Can I join you girls:)

I am starting to use the CBFM as of today! Very excited.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

To those ladies that are on there first CBFM monitor, not alot of people get a peak on the first cycle as it is learning your cycle. I wouldnt worry about it :)

Im CD17 today, my OPK is loads lighter than yesterday and on my second peak which comes automatically after the first so im guessing i am 1dpo today :) in going to be taking my first flaxseed oil tonight. Fingers crossed it helps get a sticky bean x


----------



## Leeze

:hi: hi again!

I'm loving all the excitement about peak fertility! I'm on my first cycle of using CBFM and have had my second day in a row of high fertility. I'm hoping it peaks tomorrow or Sunday, weekend BDing is always so much easier with our busy work schedules. Funny because normally with the OPKs I would have had a positive test by now (normally CD14) but I think I'm having a slightly longer cycle than I normally do because I've been using the OPKs too and getting a negative result.

Happy BDing everyone. Hope you catch those eggies x


----------



## darkNlovely

um hi ladies,

I was wondering with this clear blue digital fertility monitor--exactly how long does it last?? how many times can it be resused or is there a part that detaches and you throw out?


----------



## Nickij

Its an electronic device that last pretty much as long as you need it to. I bought mine second hand off ebay. YOu have to buy the testing sticks though which are about £20 for 20, but you can get them cheaper online. you will used 10-20 a month depending on the lenghth of your cycle.

I reckon it works out cheaper over all than buying opks every month - *not including the cheaper internet ones)


----------



## MissSazra

Wow, it's CD21 and I just got my first high on the monitor! I'm astounded I have to say, I really thought it'd be lows all the way through. The only thing is, with 11 days until what should be the start of my next cycle, it could give me a LP that is too short, unless suddenly my cycles have gone screwed up (possible as I have been stressed lately). Glad we carried on dtd all the time we had lows. Might even get a peak this month!

Good luck to everyone else!


----------



## dizzyshell

MissSazra said:


> Wow, it's CD21 and I just got my first high on the monitor! I'm astounded I have to say, I really thought it'd be lows all the way through. The only thing is, with 11 days until what should be the start of my next cycle, it could give me a LP that is too short, unless suddenly my cycles have gone screwed up (possible as I have been stressed lately). Glad we carried on dtd all the time we had lows. Might even get a peak this month!
> 
> Good luck to everyone else!


hi 

you seem to be the same as me its my 1st month with cbfm and on cd11 i got potive on a cb ovulation digi stick yet a low on cbfm then on d12 started getting highs and ive had 12days now of highs im cd 25 and cbfm has only just read low this morning after 12highs , so looks as if im not alone.i didnt have any peaks thoe :growlmad: but to expected due in 2days xx

my test sticks were also one line only cd12 i had 2lines weird machine xx


----------



## Fiorucci88

I've been using CBFM for two cycles now and I have yet to get a peak reading. GRRR!!! I have AF now, so hopefully this third cycle I can peak. 

Actually now that I think about it, would this technically only be my 2nd cycle on it? The first cycle I had it, I stopped using it around CD16, because I had surgery and just didn't feel up to using it. Hmm....


----------



## ljo1984

well im cd22 and still high BUTTTTT...... the LH line was stronger again, and i did an opk this afternoon and thats got stronger again (stronger than it was other day almost positive)! yay! maybe i'll peak tomorrow, i do hope so, its been long awaited nearly a week late! please please peak! i was getting there a few days ago but then they got weaker again, but this time ive got my usual spots, EWCM and niggling pains that go with it! so maybe im not out of the xmas BFP after all!


----------



## MissSazra

Wow, just did an opk as well, and got my first ever smiley face, so with the high on the monitor it's all systems go tonight! lol


----------



## Tccno2

Hi ladies just a quick question for u! - got my peak on cd 16 today, a nice strong positive on an ic opk, BUT a circle on the digi one. Would u just accept the cbfm is right? X


----------



## ljo1984

Tccno2 said:


> Hi ladies just a quick question for u! - got my peak on cd 16 today, a nice strong positive on an ic opk, BUT a circle on the digi one. Would u just accept the cbfm is right? X

id go with your monitor and opk, i used the digi ones when i was TTC imogen and the month she was conceived, i went through two (expensive!) boxes and never got a smiley, but here she is now! id never use them again, i fell out with them big time ha ha.


----------



## Tccno2

ljo1984 said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick question for u! - got my peak on cd 16 today, a nice strong positive on an ic opk, BUT a circle on the digi one. Would u just accept the cbfm is right? X
> 
> id go with your monitor and opk, i used the digi ones when i was TTC imogen and the month she was conceived, i went through two (expensive!) boxes and never got a smiley, but here she is now! id never use them again, i fell out with them big time ha ha.Click to expand...


Thanks! I've got major O symptoms too vut I hate that 2 clearblue products could give different results on the same day!


----------



## ljo1984

Tccno2 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick question for u! - got my peak on cd 16 today, a nice strong positive on an ic opk, BUT a circle on the digi one. Would u just accept the cbfm is right? X
> 
> id go with your monitor and opk, i used the digi ones when i was TTC imogen and the month she was conceived, i went through two (expensive!) boxes and never got a smiley, but here she is now! id never use them again, i fell out with them big time ha ha.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've got major O symptoms too vut I hate that 2 clearblue products could give different results on the same day!Click to expand...

yay to symptoms, hopefully this will be our month. fingers crossed for us both. i hope my monitor shows a peak tomorrow!! doing another opk in bit lol.

ETA just done my opk cause i couldnt hold my wee much longer ha ha, was not disapointed though, it is so so nearly positive surly i'll peak tomorrow!! heres pic, and id nearly given up hope on my little eggy!! im like a kid on xmas morning right now!! https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8826/004auy.jpg


----------



## Janie66

Hi all xx

I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...

[IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]

ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/


----------



## Tccno2

ljo1984 said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies just a quick question for u! - got my peak on cd 16 today, a nice strong positive on an ic opk, BUT a circle on the digi one. Would u just accept the cbfm is right? X
> 
> id go with your monitor and opk, i used the digi ones when i was TTC imogen and the month she was conceived, i went through two (expensive!) boxes and never got a smiley, but here she is now! id never use them again, i fell out with them big time ha ha.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks! I've got major O symptoms too vut I hate that 2 clearblue products could give different results on the same day!Click to expand...
> 
> yay to symptoms, hopefully this will be our month. fingers crossed for us both. i hope my monitor shows a peak tomorrow!! doing another opk in bit lol.
> 
> ETA just done my opk cause i couldnt hold my wee much longer ha ha, was not disapointed though, it is so so nearly positive surly i'll peak tomorrow!! heres pic, and id nearly given up hope on my little eggy!! im like a kid on xmas morning right now!! https://img580.imageshack.us/img580/8826/004auy.jpgClick to expand...

Looking at that I'll be amazed if u don't peak tomorrow!! I'll v checking on here to see if u did then we can be in the tww together!!


----------



## Janie66

Janie66 said:


> Hi all xx
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...
> 
> [IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/

Just bumping this up, see if anyone can advise, thanks xx


----------



## MissSazra

Yay, after my first high of my cycle yesterday I finally got my peak today on CD22. What with the smiley opk yesterday afternoon, it would definitely seem that today is the day! I'm so excited!


----------



## ljo1984

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yay after 23 days and highs since CD9 i FINALLY got my long awaited peak this morning! :cloud9::cloud9:
ive added pics of my opk from yesterday morning, yesterday evening and my positve this morning and alos yesterdays CBFM stick and todays with a beautiful bould blue line! phew this cycle isnt a write off like i thought a few days ago!

https://img64.imageshack.us/img64/3033/002lcf.jpg

https://img43.imageshack.us/img43/3672/001ota.jpg


----------



## shellie31

That sure is a dark blue line hun:dance::dance::dance:. I'd get busy:sex: if i were you. 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## xsarahbellax

Eeeeek&#8230; another CBFM success story here girls!

My seventh cycle TTC, but only my third cycle using the CBFM & I've got a BFP!!

I know some of you aren't loving it, but I honestly don't think I would have done it without it - my cycles were all over the place after coming off the pill & I just had no clue if/when I was ovulating. My CBFM has been a god-send!

Good luck everyone!


----------



## ljo1984

thanks shellie i cant believe how dark it was! i was psyching myself up for another high as to not get my hopes up so i was so excited to see the egg! and then how dark the line was! never had one that dark before!! i did anothe ropk a few hours ago and it was darker than control line this time so even more happier! we BD'd yesterday evening and will today and tomorrow! yay!

congratulations sarah, hope i can join you in a couple of weeks. xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

im cd26 had highs 12-24 then cd24 low again 1st month cbfm due in next 48hrs sure she's comming as i feel been puched in tummy for last 2weeks gotlot of cramps this month straight after ovulation and right side pains , 

hope to get BFP next year !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Leeze

Janie66 said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all xx
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...
> 
> [IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/
> 
> Just bumping this up, see if anyone can advise, thanks xxClick to expand...

Hi Janie

I've read before that sometimes the LH surge lasts for less than 24 hours and also that we tend to release the egg in the afternoon (around 4pm supposedly) so I'd suggest that you do an OPK in the afternoon/early evening as well as the CBFM in the morning if you're not doing this already as otherwise you might miss the surge. I couldn't work out from your tests whether these are different days or different times of the same day?

Otherwise, if you keep getting only low readings then I'd suggest speaking to your Doctor and seeing if they can do some initial tests

Good luck x


----------



## Leeze

I got my first peak on the CBFM today!!! :happydance::happydance: I'm so excited, it was great to see that little egg on the monitor!! 

Congrats to Sarah, thanks for sharing your success story!!

Baby dust everyone, good luck catching those eggs!! x


----------



## Trying4Angel1

just got my peak at CD 12 after 4 days of high! yay! time to get busy.. good luck everyone!!


----------



## Janie66

Leeze said:


> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all xx
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...
> 
> [IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/
> 
> Just bumping this up, see if anyone can advise, thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Janie
> 
> I've read before that sometimes the LH surge lasts for less than 24 hours and also that we tend to release the egg in the afternoon (around 4pm supposedly) so I'd suggest that you do an OPK in the afternoon/early evening as well as the CBFM in the morning if you're not doing this already as otherwise you might miss the surge. I couldn't work out from your tests whether these are different days or different times of the same day?
> 
> Otherwise, if you keep getting only low readings then I'd suggest speaking to your Doctor and seeing if they can do some initial tests
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...

Hi Leeze

Thats kinda good to hear your advise, I will try that next month OPK's too, the pictures are of my cbfm test sticks and each one is numbered according to day of cycle ie 20 written on the stick is CD20 and the letter H means High result according to cbfm. I dont get just low readings, they start off with lows early on in cycle ie CD9, and then go to high which this cycle was CD14, Looking at others pics of their test sticks, seems mine is either close to a peak , or I have ovulated and cbfm has missed the surge:shrug: Im worried im not ovulating and also how many sticks will i be using again this month, my GP wont do any more for me now,as I dont meet NHS criteria for fertility treatment, ive had all tests they can do on the nhs, all came back ok, except for the progetstrone test, which was low, all that said was i didnt ovulate that month... I was told this back in spet this year, was advised to use OPK at home to see if i am O, oh well, I just got to keep trying, until we can get pregnant or until we have saved up enough funds to get treatment, thanks for replying, and good luck too xxxx


----------



## shellie31

xsarahbellax said:


> Eeeeek another CBFM success story here girls!
> 
> My seventh cycle TTC, but only my third cycle using the CBFM & I've got a BFP!!
> 
> I know some of you aren't loving it, but I honestly don't think I would have done it without it - my cycles were all over the place after coming off the pill & I just had no clue if/when I was ovulating. My CBFM has been a god-send!
> 
> Good luck everyone!

*CONGRATULATIONS​* :cloud9:

That's great news:dance::dance:. Heres to a happy & healthy pregnancy:cloud9:. I love my CBFM too even though i've still to get my:bfp:. It takes the hard work out of knowing when you're at your most fertile:thumbup:
Take care of yourself & lil :baby:
xxxxxx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Janie66 said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all xx
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...
> 
> [IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/
> 
> Just bumping this up, see if anyone can advise, thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Janie
> 
> I've read before that sometimes the LH surge lasts for less than 24 hours and also that we tend to release the egg in the afternoon (around 4pm supposedly) so I'd suggest that you do an OPK in the afternoon/early evening as well as the CBFM in the morning if you're not doing this already as otherwise you might miss the surge. I couldn't work out from your tests whether these are different days or different times of the same day?
> 
> Otherwise, if you keep getting only low readings then I'd suggest speaking to your Doctor and seeing if they can do some initial tests
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Leeze
> 
> Thats kinda good to hear your advise, I will try that next month OPK's too, the pictures are of my cbfm test sticks and each one is numbered according to day of cycle ie 20 written on the stick is CD20 and the letter H means High result according to cbfm. I dont get just low readings, they start off with lows early on in cycle ie CD9, and then go to high which this cycle was CD14, Looking at others pics of their test sticks, seems mine is either close to a peak , or I have ovulated and cbfm has missed the surge:shrug: Im worried im not ovulating and also how many sticks will i be using again this month, my GP wont do any more for me now,as I dont meet NHS criteria for fertility treatment, ive had all tests they can do on the nhs, all came back ok, except for the progetstrone test, which was low, all that said was i didnt ovulate that month... I was told this back in spet this year, was advised to use OPK at home to see if i am O, oh well, I just got to keep trying, until we can get pregnant or until we have saved up enough funds to get treatment, thanks for replying, and good luck too xxxxClick to expand...

I don't know if this will help at all... but with the clear blue tests (i read this so dont quote me on it) but you actually want the 1st line to be darker then the 2nd (with the pee end of the stick facing left) that is your highest fertility, not when both lines are the same- that means its started to decrease.


----------



## Leeze

Janie66 said:


> Leeze said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Janie66 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all xx
> 
> I just wanted to ask a question, i have now been doing CBFM now for 2nd month, and 1st month Ive used soya... thing is tho, this is my 2nd month of just highs on cbfm, ive tried the IC during september, never got a Positive on them either, all ive had with cbfm is an ever so slight faint line on the testing sticks, where the LH line should be,I have also had in august my prostergene blood test done, which came back 4.0, which indicated i didnt ovulate that month.... Im really worring now Im not ovulating, I get ewcm, ive even what i thought was ovulation pain too some cycles... Im beginning to panic, I have a lot of weight on me too, could this be mucking it all up? Help:cry: heres my sticks from last few days, as you can see this morning its showing the 2nd line again...
> 
> [IMG=https://img687.imageshack.us/img687/3003/1002270d.jpg][/IMG]
> 
> ImageShack.ushttps://img547.imageshack.us/i/1002269.jpg/
> 
> Just bumping this up, see if anyone can advise, thanks xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Janie
> 
> I've read before that sometimes the LH surge lasts for less than 24 hours and also that we tend to release the egg in the afternoon (around 4pm supposedly) so I'd suggest that you do an OPK in the afternoon/early evening as well as the CBFM in the morning if you're not doing this already as otherwise you might miss the surge. I couldn't work out from your tests whether these are different days or different times of the same day?
> 
> Otherwise, if you keep getting only low readings then I'd suggest speaking to your Doctor and seeing if they can do some initial tests
> 
> Good luck xClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Leeze
> 
> Thats kinda good to hear your advise, I will try that next month OPK's too, the pictures are of my cbfm test sticks and each one is numbered according to day of cycle ie 20 written on the stick is CD20 and the letter H means High result according to cbfm. I dont get just low readings, they start off with lows early on in cycle ie CD9, and then go to high which this cycle was CD14, Looking at others pics of their test sticks, seems mine is either close to a peak , or I have ovulated and cbfm has missed the surge:shrug: Im worried im not ovulating and also how many sticks will i be using again this month, my GP wont do any more for me now,as I dont meet NHS criteria for fertility treatment, ive had all tests they can do on the nhs, all came back ok, except for the progetstrone test, which was low, all that said was i didnt ovulate that month... I was told this back in spet this year, was advised to use OPK at home to see if i am O, oh well, I just got to keep trying, until we can get pregnant or until we have saved up enough funds to get treatment, thanks for replying, and good luck too xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Janie

I'd definitely recommend doing the OPK in the evening too. I got pregnant in June and sadly had a m/c afterwards, but that cycle I didn't ever get a positive OPK and was only doing these in the morning so I don't think they're totally reliable. I've heard of others using progesterone cream, maybe it's worth looking into that. Have you tried the cheap OPKs from amazon? Might be worth getting these if you're going through a lot each month. Fingers crossed for you xx


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls 2days late cbfm been flashing (m) 4days does that mean its telling you you're due AF ??
please anserw need help !!!!!

never got a peak 1st month but cb smiley opk test BFP so BD loads also using 
conception lube and folic acid .
sure she's late AF 
has anyone got BFP without a peak ??
goodluck gals xxxxxx


----------



## Tccno2

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls 2days late cbfm been flashing (m) 4days does that mean its telling you you're due AF ??
> please anserw need help !!!!!
> 
> never got a peak 1st month but cb smiley opk test BFP so BD loads also using
> conception lube and folic acid .
> sure she's late AF
> has anyone got BFP without a peak ??
> goodluck gals xxxxxx

Hi dizzyshell!

Usually the M starts flashing at about 13 dpo so if the :witch: hasn't come you could :test: 

Hope it's a :bfp: for you!!

E x


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hi Dizzyshell-

Test, Test, Test!!! Good luck, hope its a BFP for you :)


----------



## hope4bump

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls 2days late cbfm been flashing (m) 4days does that mean its telling you you're due AF ??
> please anserw need help !!!!!
> 
> never got a peak 1st month but cb smiley opk test BFP so BD loads also using
> conception lube and folic acid .
> sure she's late AF
> has anyone got BFP without a peak ??
> goodluck gals xxxxxx

Test  and let us know


----------



## ttcbaby117

dizzy - oh yes totally possible to get a BFP with no peak! Test and please let us know!!!

Question for you ladies - this is month 2 for me ont he cbfm...on month one I got my first high at cd9 and first peak at cd13...so 4 day of highs.....well today on cd9 again I got my first high...my cycle has never been this regular....should i expect my first peak on cd13 again....do you think something is wrong with my monitor...it is preowned but I did follow the instructions to clear the memory!


----------



## Leeze

Hi TTC, funny to see you on thread too!! :hi:

I think with the CBFM that the high fertility is when it detects an estrogen rise so if it shows high then it must have detected this. According to the instructions, it shows 1-5 high days each month so I think it's pretty likely your cycle will be the same as last time - as what I can gather is that sometimes it makes adjustments in months 2 onwards once it gets to know you a bit better, but I'd think that it would be unlikely to give you more than 5 high days in month 2. This is a lot of guess-work on my part as it's my first month using the CBFM, but I've read quite a lot about it!!! Fingers crossed for you, hon xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Thanks Leeze - Well I had 4 highs last time so I am thinking I will have the same 4....The CBFM did adjust itself with me this month by not asking me to test before cd 8. Last time it asked me for tests from cd6


----------



## xMissxZoiex

:test: :test:

GL x




dizzyshell said:


> hi girls 2days late cbfm been flashing (m) 4days does that mean its telling you you're due AF ??
> please anserw need help !!!!!
> 
> never got a peak 1st month but cb smiley opk test BFP so BD loads also using
> conception lube and folic acid .
> sure she's late AF
> has anyone got BFP without a peak ??
> goodluck gals xxxxxx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi all hope you dont mind me joining xx jst ordered my clearblue fertility monitor today so hopefully will be joing use all very soon xx ive got 2 beautiful kids already and would like just 1 more ha ha xx could someone help me out on all the letters please not sure what they all mean other than cbfm :shy: good luck to everyone :dust:


----------



## Nickij

Hi Everyone

I was just wondering when everyone received there first "high" on the monitor. Its my first month using it and I am on CD 9 still showing low. I don't think I ovulate until about CD17 so wouldn't expect a high yet, but just interest about when everyone got their first highs? Also who had or didn't have peaks their first cycle of using it?


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hi Nickij- This is my first cycle using CBFM and I started receiving High's on CD 6 and today I'm on CD16 and still High. I am also using an OPK as well and I tested positive today and my CBFM stick looked like the line was moving to the other side today it was just bluish in the opposite area no line. I think I'm going to O today or tomorrow, which would mean I Ovulate later for a 28 day cycle....I always thought I Ovulated much earlier. Maybe I will get a peak tomorrow on CBFM, I will keep you posted.


----------



## Snalker

Hey girls. I'm Snalker and this is my first month using the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor. I started testing on day 6 and got my first high on day 11. Today is day 12 and I got another high this morning. Can somebody tell me how this is different from using just OPK's? I read that the monitor measures your estrogen as well as LH, but it looks like this is giving me the same results as OPK's do. On a positive note...for some reason, I'm much calmer this month and I think it may be the monitor. I've just told myself that we'll BD on the high and peak days, and that's about all I can do. If the monitor keeps me from stressing over when to test and when to BD, then I guess it's worth it, right?


----------



## Nickij

Definately that what my thinking was. But I also plan to BD a couple of days after the peak too, just in case:)


----------



## happyshopper

Hello everyone,
I have been lurking on this thread for a while and feeling very optimistic especially since reading about loads of :bfp:on here. 
We have been officially been trying since September but we were NTNP for a year before then.
Just bought the CBFM on Amazon and am now on day 6 - low fertility as expected. I will let you know how I get on for the rest of the cycle. I just hope it doesn't stay on low for long.
Heres wishing you all:dust:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Hey Happyshopper, Welcome! Hope your enjoying the monitor so far :) x


----------



## Nickij

Hello Happy Shopper Welcome to B&B:)

For me CD 10 and still showing Low. Come on I want that high! hehe


----------



## worrying

Nickij said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I was just wondering when everyone received there first "high" on the monitor. Its my first month using it and I am on CD 9 still showing low. I don't think I ovulate until about CD17 so wouldn't expect a high yet, but just interest about when everyone got their first highs? Also who had or didn't have peaks their first cycle of using it?


Hi there! I got my first high on CD12 but didn't peak until CD21! This is only my first month of using it though and they say the monitor takes a while to 'get to know you' 

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Fiorucci88

Hey Ladies!!! Just wanted to say that I FINALLY got my first Peak this morning, after using CBFM for 3 months!!! YAAAAAAAAAAAAY! I'm so delighted I can barely contain myself. It was so fun thinking I was "broke" or something, hehe. Weird thing is, the first month I used CBFM, I got nothing but Highs, then last month I had a couple of Lows, then Highs, but never Peak. Now this month, I get all Lows, then a Peak on CD13 :) 

I'm glad DH and I BD'd last night and this morning, because I just knew something was up and felt like I was O'ing. YAAAAAY! More BD'ing tmrw too!!! Gosh I'm just so excited, hehe. :happydance:


----------



## xMissxZoiex

fiorucci! Yay for Peaks :happydance:


----------



## Lucy_girl

Yay, I'm adding to the excitement I received my first Golden Egg today or as some call it a Peak on my CBFM!! This is my first month as well using CBFM, and I have been testing high since CD 6 and today is CD17 for me. I have also been using OPK along with the CBFM and yesterday I tested positive on my OPK and today I got a Peak on my CBFM....so excited. So we BD on Friday night but not yesterday, and we BD again this morning I hope doing every other day works because we didn't BD yesterday. We will DTD again tomorrow just in case :)

Good luck to all this month :)


----------



## Fiorucci88

Thanks MissZoie! YAY indeed!!! :happydance:

Congrats Lucy!! feels so great to see that little egg pop up, right? I've been so happy all day the thing might as well told me I was preg, haha. 

:dust: to all


----------



## Munchkin30

Hi Girls,

I've been using my CBFM for two months - all going as it should, got peaks CD17-18 last month and got my first peak this morning at CD 18. BD'd last night for the first time this month b/c of stage fright issues but we've got round that now! OH might also have low fertility issues b/c repeated UTI's. I know you're only meant to do it every other day if fertility issues, should we do it today (PEAK 1) or tomorrow (PEAK 2) or the high after or all three or what??

Thanks all!


----------



## Fiorucci88

Hi Munchkin! 

Yesterday I got my first Peak, and DH and I BD'd in the am, and then we will again tonight (Peak 2), just to cover all the bases. I would try and get your DH raring to go for today and tmrw if I was you, hehe.


----------



## Lucy_girl

Question for those ladies that just got their first Peak, were the lines on your test stick kinda of faint? Since I started testing my high days had a very dark line, and then the two days I got the Peak the line was kinda of faint. 

What did your Peak lines look like compared to your high lines? 

Baby dust to all!


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies I got my cbfm today cant start testing untill day six but cant wait hopefully we will manage to get tha bfp finally xxx


----------



## Lucy_girl

Good LadyGecko, so far I love my CBFM...first cycle using it but it takes a lot of the guess work out of things.


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Lucy_girl said:


> Question for those ladies that just got their first Peak, were the lines on your test stick kinda of faint? Since I started testing my high days had a very dark line, and then the two days I got the Peak the line was kinda of faint.
> 
> What did your Peak lines look like compared to your high lines?
> 
> Baby dust to all!

Yeh my lines still looked kind of faint, the regular opk it totally negative but i did ovulate that day lol heres a picture

https://farm6.static.flickr.com/5289/5246896747_77da276d35.jpg


----------



## fallenangel78

I posted this on the main forum but then found this thread again.

Can any fellow cbfm users have a look at my chart please? I had a positive opk on CD24 with a high on my monitor, followed by another high CD25 followed by a temp dip...

My temp rose on CD26 and has gone up since.

When would you say I'd ov'd or could it be that I haven't?

I'm trying to keep track of things as my lp has been shocking so I'm trying to keep an eye on things to see if I get past 10 days.

Any help appreciated :)


----------



## chanel

fallenangel78 said:


> I posted this on the main forum but then found this thread again.
> 
> Can any fellow cbfm users have a look at my chart please? I had a positive opk on CD24 with a high on my monitor, followed by another high CD25 followed by a temp dip...
> 
> My temp rose on CD26 and has gone up since.
> 
> When would you say I'd ov'd or could it be that I haven't?
> 
> I'm trying to keep track of things as my lp has been shocking so I'm trying to keep an eye on things to see if I get past 10 days.
> 
> Any help appreciated :)

Not sure i'm afraid but you could always try temporarily forecasting temps for a few days which would let you see what FF would say.


----------



## fallenangel78

I tried that, great minds think alike lol. It didn't seem to work but I use my phone and it sometimes doesn't play properly. I might try it again tomorrow.

Thanks :)


----------



## Lucy_girl

Good Luck Fallen angel, I don't temp so it's hard for me to answer your question. I know that I received my first peak a day after my OPK gave me a positive reading.


----------



## Nickij

CD12 for me today and its still showing LOW :( :( Hoping I will get my first high tommorow!


----------



## Lucy_girl

Hang in there Nickij, I didn't receive my first peak until CD 17!


----------



## Nickij

I hope it come soon as cd 13 today and still showing low. I thought I ovulated on cd 17 so expect to be seeing highs now peaking in a few days time.


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls wrote , about 10days ago i was late by 3days i tested and got BFN needless to say AF arrived that day .so today im on cd7 cbfm hasnt asked for test as yet .

its my 2nd month with cbfm , last cycle no peaks , just highs for 13days , so this cycle hoping i get my golden egg .all this waiting is nightmare !!

hows you guys any BFP ive missed ? xx


----------



## Folly

3rd cycle of using the CBFM and today, CD17, I finally got a peak! I actually shrieked and jumped around a bit :D First month I got lows all month, second highs all month (I put that down to soy and a very late ovulation for me) so three time's the charm I think :)

I can't believe how excited I am by a little egg on a screen!


----------



## Munchkin30

Well i really hope we've done enough.... Had a v late start but BD'd night before first peak, morning of second peak, and night of high after peak. Not sure i felt Ov this month like i normally do. I also think oh might have been holding it in a while before first BD!

Fingers crossed and baby dust to all.....


----------



## mandij33

Hiya Ladies

Thought I'd muscle in and join you all in the quest of trying to concieve using CBFM
I really need the support, as I'm beginning to give up hope of being able to fall pregnant.

I'm on my 2nd cycle using the cbfm.. currently on day 18. I've just used my 11th Test stick this morning, and have had 7 days of High. I really hope I get a peak soon.

Last Month I Peaked on day 12 & 13 and after doing the deed plenty I unfortunately was unsuccessful last month and af came.

I know the machine is still getting used to me, but in 2 cycles its given me different results, and I only used 10 test strips last month, and this month I've already used 11.

Anyway wishing that I & others get a bfp soon


----------



## hope4bump

on my first month of using the CBFM I only got LOW readings :(


----------



## mandij33

hope4bump said:


> on my first month of using the CBFM I only got LOW readings :(

Was it the same during the 2nd cycle, or did it change?


----------



## hope4bump

i am still on that 1st cycle, i am cd32 today, you can look at my ticker if you want to. i got a positive OPK this morning, so if i dont get pregnant this month, i will use the CBFM again next month, i just havent heard of anyone else who had a whole month of LOW's?! :dust:


----------



## mandij33

hope4bump said:


> i am still on that 1st cycle, i am cd32 today, you can look at my ticker if you want to. i got a positive OPK this morning, so if i dont get pregnant this month, i will use the CBFM again next month, i just havent heard of anyone else who had a whole month of LOW's?! :dust:

Ohh sorry, I thought you was maybe a pro now lol
Last month I had 6 days of Low followed by 2 peak days then back low again..I never had even 1 high.. Now this month I've had alot of highs and still waiting to see if I peak.

I've read up alot about fertility, infact I've become so obsessed by it lol but I've noticed my luteal phase is getting much shorter, and in order for a egg to successfully implant itself it needs a minimum of 10 days before af arrives.
my af is due in 8 days... so I'm not holding out much hope this month :cry:

Still gotta try to be positive, I have heard many success stories of women using these cbfm.


----------



## hope4bump

i am sure the CBFM is great, hopefully mine was just a glitch...i am very excited to use it again next cycle  i am very much obsessed myself lol. do you temp at all? do you have regular cycles ?


----------



## mandij33

hope4bump said:


> i am sure the CBFM is great, hopefully mine was just a glitch...i am very excited to use it again next cycle  i am very much obsessed myself lol. do you temp at all? do you have regular cycles ?

I started temping for months, but because I work shift work I was unable to test first thing after waking, so results were all over the place. Plus it started to become a chore and far too clinical lol

My cycles vary from 26 - 28 days and are regular.

Its just so disheartening when everyone around you is pregnant & you pray it'l be your turn next. Then others say just don't think about it & stop trying so hard it'l happen.. easier said then done, I spend majority of my day obsessing about it lol


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Mand, you say that you work shift work? So do I. How does the CBFM work for you on shift work? I test anywhere from 530-1130. I get home from the night shift at 8 and test then. (not after just waking) The days that I don't work nights I get up around 9 and test. This is my 3rd cycle on the test. The first cycle I got two highs and no peaks. The second month I got 16 high and no peaks. I'm now on cd 4, so I haven't tested yet. I'm hoping it was just getting used to me and not the fact that I work nights. Do you think it matters? How does it work for you?


----------



## rducky

Waiting2Grow said:


> Mand, you say that you work shift work? So do I. How does the CBFM work for you on shift work? I test anywhere from 530-1130. I get home from the night shift at 8 and test then. (not after just waking) The days that I don't work nights I get up around 9 and test. This is my 3rd cycle on the test. The first cycle I got two highs and no peaks. The second month I got 16 high and no peaks. I'm now on cd 4, so I haven't tested yet. I'm hoping it was just getting used to me and not the fact that I work nights. Do you think it matters? How does it work for you?

Hey,

I worked night shift before getting my BFP. I would set the monitor so that I could sleep during the day and test at around 5:00- 5:30pm, when I was finished sleeping. It's important to use concentrated urine when you test.

On the days that I was not working and got up in the morning, I would pee in a sample cup and wait to test when the monitor was ready. So, my testing window was from 11:30am to 5:30pm. You could make it a bit earlier if you don't usually sleep that late. I usually slept from 9am to 5pm so that's why I chose that time.

It was a bit annoying to have to save the pee in a cup, but this was the best way I could think of to have concentrated urine each time I tested. Once or twice I had to bring the monitor with me and test while I was out, but it wasn't a big deal.

I did this based on what the instruction manual said about working shifts. My first cycle I had 2 highs followed by 2 peak days. My 2nd cycle, the monitor jumped straight to peak. That's the month I got my BFP!

Hope this helps!


----------



## dizzyshell

intresting reading , CBFM i thought was a magic in a box , then i read us all being confused and odd cycles with lows or all highs etc.

im on 2nd month , on my 1st month i got highs cd12-25 no peaks
im on cd 8 and cbfm asked for a test i thought it would be cd 9 it asked form what ive read up on , i did my test and its high already cd8 , hoping i get a peak this month.

i also used CB's digi opks along with cbfm my 1st month and got BFP day 11 even thoe cbfm read low .

so to me im must admitt im having doubts , im not being negative i just going on what all of us have had so far .


----------



## dizzyshell

mandij33 said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> i am sure the CBFM is great, hopefully mine was just a glitch...i am very excited to use it again next cycle  i am very much obsessed myself lol. do you temp at all? do you have regular cycles ?
> 
> I started temping for months, but because I work shift work I was unable to test first thing after waking, so results were all over the place. Plus it started to become a chore and far too clinical lol
> 
> My cycles vary from 26 - 28 days and are regular.
> 
> Its just so disheartening when everyone around you is pregnant & you pray it'l be your turn next. Then others say just don't think about it & stop trying so hard it'l happen.. easier said then done, I spend majority of my day obsessing about it lolClick to expand...



hey , i know how you feel , when everyone around you is preg or got a baby , i find it hard to actually watch jez kyle (mad i know lol):haha:
because all girls on it are preg or got kids and i keep thinking why am i on month 13 ttc makes me upset and feel like a failure :cry:

i got BFP in 6weeks in 2006 with a old bf and i just dont get it at all , ive no children , i had an abortion im ashamed to say i was very young 

but know how you feel , i feel it every sec of every day :cry:


----------



## Tccno2

Hi ladies, if I decided not to use my cbfm for a month for a break do I need to do anything like remove the batteries or do I just not switch it on?

X


----------



## Nickij

OK so CD 15 today and I finally get my first High. A bit worried now though because if I don't ovulate for another 3-4 days then I will have a pretty short luteal phase as my cycle is usually 28-29 days. I thought I ovulated on cd 17 but looks like I may be wrong. I am charting for the first month today too so we will see what happens. Fingers crossed. 

Maybe my body is still screwed up from the implant


----------



## mandij33

Waiting2Grow said:


> Mand, you say that you work shift work? So do I. How does the CBFM work for you on shift work? I test anywhere from 530-1130. I get home from the night shift at 8 and test then. (not after just waking) The days that I don't work nights I get up around 9 and test. This is my 3rd cycle on the test. The first cycle I got two highs and no peaks. The second month I got 16 high and no peaks. I'm now on cd 4, so I haven't tested yet. I'm hoping it was just getting used to me and not the fact that I work nights. Do you think it matters? How does it work for you?


My machine is set from 06:30 am - 12:30 pm... If I'm working nights, I try and hold my urine in for as long as possible and test between 06:30- 07:00 am not always easy when your awake all night & drinking throughout the night lol.

if i'm not working then its usually around 08:00am.. its always in the 6 hr window. 
:flower:


----------



## mandij33

dizzyshell said:


> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> i am sure the CBFM is great, hopefully mine was just a glitch...i am very excited to use it again next cycle  i am very much obsessed myself lol. do you temp at all? do you have regular cycles ?
> 
> I started temping for months, but because I work shift work I was unable to test first thing after waking, so results were all over the place. Plus it started to become a chore and far too clinical lol
> 
> My cycles vary from 26 - 28 days and are regular.
> 
> Its just so disheartening when everyone around you is pregnant & you pray it'l be your turn next. Then others say just don't think about it & stop trying so hard it'l happen.. easier said then done, I spend majority of my day obsessing about it lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey , i know how you feel , when everyone around you is preg or got a baby , i find it hard to actually watch jez kyle (mad i know lol):haha:
> because all girls on it are preg or got kids and i keep thinking why am i on month 13 ttc makes me upset and feel like a failure :cry:
> 
> i got BFP in 6weeks in 2006 with a old bf and i just dont get it at all , ive no children , i had an abortion im ashamed to say i was very young
> 
> but know how you feel , i feel it every sec of every day :cry:Click to expand...


Big hugs :flower: sometimes things happen for a reason, and you make decisions at the time however difficult they are. You are not a failure hun.
None of us are.. I understand about watching jezza lol, where do they find these people lol.

I think the trouble with us is we're actively trying to conceive, we're putting all our thoughts and energy into trying to make it happen.
friends/family are all falling pregnant around me without them even trying.. and its horrible everytime I get told another person is pregnant ( even worse when that person has no means to support the child & is totally irresponsible )
just makes me wanna scream Grrrrrrrrrr lol

I have been trying to conceive for over 2 years now, and every month I wait with anticipation and excitement hoping I miss my period.. But no chance she soon rears her ugly head.

I'm sure we all feel the same way, its a stressful & emotional time for us every month


----------



## mandij33

Well I am on Cd19 today, just tested and its still showing high... 
Wonder if I will get a peak, highly unlikely now I think. af is due in 8 days

I've now putting hubby on a daily dose of Vit C & Zinc ( I researched & apparently its good for the sperm)
I have been to Holland & Barrett, & bought myself some B6 & Agnus Castus, which I will start taking from next cycle.. I've reduced my caffeine intake. Cut out alcohol. I'm gonna try and do all I can to help me.

Now we've got christmas to contend with, I hope it provides some much needed distraction & I can try to relax.
Fingers crossed for us all, heres hoping we'l be mummy's in 2011


----------



## mandij33

8 Days now to wait....


----------



## Folly

hope4bump said:


> i am still on that 1st cycle, i am cd32 today, you can look at my ticker if you want to. i got a positive OPK this morning, so if i dont get pregnant this month, i will use the CBFM again next month, i just havent heard of anyone else who had a whole month of LOW's?! :dust:


I had a whole month of lows my first month, see how you get on the second month, it just needs to learn you!


----------



## hope4bump

Folly said:


> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> i am still on that 1st cycle, i am cd32 today, you can look at my ticker if you want to. i got a positive OPK this morning, so if i dont get pregnant this month, i will use the CBFM again next month, i just havent heard of anyone else who had a whole month of LOW's?! :dust:
> 
> 
> I had a whole month of lows my first month, see how you get on the second month, it just needs to learn you!Click to expand...

Really??? How did your other months go? If I could hug you I would. I thought I am an alien :-(


----------



## dizzyshell

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hope4bump said:
> 
> 
> i am sure the CBFM is great, hopefully mine was just a glitch...i am very excited to use it again next cycle  i am very much obsessed myself lol. do you temp at all? do you have regular cycles ?
> 
> I started temping for months, but because I work shift work I was unable to test first thing after waking, so results were all over the place. Plus it started to become a chore and far too clinical lol
> 
> My cycles vary from 26 - 28 days and are regular.
> 
> Its just so disheartening when everyone around you is pregnant & you pray it'l be your turn next. Then others say just don't think about it & stop trying so hard it'l happen.. easier said then done, I spend majority of my day obsessing about it lolClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hey , i know how you feel , when everyone around you is preg or got a baby , i find it hard to actually watch jez kyle (mad i know lol):haha:
> because all girls on it are preg or got kids and i keep thinking why am i on month 13 ttc makes me upset and feel like a failure :cry:
> 
> i got BFP in 6weeks in 2006 with a old bf and i just dont get it at all , ive no children , i had an abortion im ashamed to say i was very young
> 
> but know how you feel , i feel it every sec of every day :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Big hugs :flower: sometimes things happen for a reason, and you make decisions at the time however difficult they are. You are not a failure hun.
> None of us are.. I understand about watching jezza lol, where do they find these people lol.
> 
> I think the trouble with us is we're actively trying to conceive, we're putting all our thoughts and energy into trying to make it happen.
> friends/family are all falling pregnant around me without them even trying.. and its horrible everytime I get told another person is pregnant ( even worse when that person has no means to support the child & is totally irresponsible )
> just makes me wanna scream Grrrrrrrrrr lol
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for over 2 years now, and every month I wait with anticipation and excitement hoping I miss my period.. But no chance she soon rears her ugly head.
> 
> I'm sure we all feel the same way, its a stressful & emotional time for us every monthClick to expand...


ha ha ha , your right these girls who seem to hold hands and get BFP pee me right off , seems lifes so unfair.

my cousin is a full blown herion addict and she concived twins and 2 other pregs in space of 3years god makes me mad :growlmad:


I wish i could sling the cbfm and opks and all the ovulating stuff , and relax but i cant as for forst 6months ttc i was so laied back didnt really care or follow any opks etc only been using all this stuff last 3cycles , so for me the relax and bingo BFP rule is aload of old crap tbh :nope:


This cbfm , im still trying to work it out tbh , everyone seems confused and no BFPS really ive been a memeber 2months or 6weeks and only seen 2 BFP if that , hope im wrong thoe .

so today cd-9 cbfm -high !!

where are you hun xx


----------



## mandij33

Hiya Dizzyshell 
I'm on cd 19 and test this morning said High again :huh:
I've been tracking 2 cycles now using cbfm. Last month I got 2 peaks & this month I haven't peaked yet. 

The previous months I was just temping and charting ( that ended up driving me mad) and before that I was just molesting the hubby at every available oppertunity lol

I've had tests which all came back inconclusive & doctor said I have unexplained infertility.


----------



## Faythe

I got my ov sticks for my CBFM today - crikey they're expensive :wacko:

Just to make sure I am not going crackers, I only test until I get a peak is that right?


----------



## mandij33

Faythe said:


> I got my ov sticks for my CBFM today - crikey they're expensive :wacko:
> 
> Just to make sure I am not going crackers, I only test until I get a peak is that right?

Hiyas

No the machine will tell you when it needs you to test and will continue to ask you to test everyday until it no longer requires a test. Press the M button on the first day of your next period and it will count that as day 1.. usually the symbol flashes up around day 5-7 for your first test & then it will ask for a test stick everyday until it stops flashing and requesting one... you might use 10 test sticks in one cycle or it might be more. But please don't stop testing as soon as you get a peak, you must continue.
Hope this answers your question, as for the price.. I get mine off of ebay £14 a box of 20... still its a small price compared to fertility treatment.

Good luck hun :flower:


----------



## Folly

hope4bump said:


> Really??? How did your other months go? If I could hug you I would. I thought I am an alien :-(

Second month I got a lot of highs and it missed my peak due to a late ovulation and it had stopped asking for sticks, to be honest I totally put that down to trying soy last month.

This month I am not taking anything, went from low to peak on CD17, my temp looks like it shifted today (CD19) so I think I really think it just needs to learn your bodys levels. When I was worried about getting all lows I read something from a lady on another board who got pregnant a month she had all lows so try not to worry :)


----------



## Tccno2

Faythe said:


> I got my ov sticks for my CBFM today - crikey they're expensive :wacko:
> 
> Just to make sure I am not going crackers, I only test until I get a peak is that right?
> 
> Sorry to disagree with the other answer to your question but you can stop after your first peak as the second peak and the high after that are pre-programmed and it's a waste to continue using sticks. I've used my monitor for 2 pregnancies & have always done this xx


----------



## SAJ

hi everyone! The witch got me yesterday and the only positive thing of that is that I get to use my CBFM for the first time! Do you ladies also BBT? Or do you rely on your monitor only?


----------



## mandij33

CD 21 Today and test this morning still shows High.. still not reached a peak :(
Now experiencing weird symptoms.. I don't know if they are just phantom symptoms of me wishing to be pregnant or possibly signs af is imminent

Stomach bloated, feeling nauseous, boobs heavy & peeing constantly
& feel generally yucky.. I guess time will tell 6 days to wait


----------



## mandij33

SAJ said:


> hi everyone! The witch got me yesterday and the only positive thing of that is that I get to use my CBFM for the first time! Do you ladies also BBT? Or do you rely on your monitor only?

Hiyas, Sorry af showed up... but still time to join all us cbfm users in the quest of getting pregnant.. I stopped BBT as it wasn't suitable for me working shift work.
Good Luck:flower:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls , 

fell a little sad tbh , im cd 11 and cd 8,9,10 got highs and today cd11 got my 1st ever egg cant believe it , i should be jumping with joy , feel a little down cuz showed my DH this morning and he said he wasnt really in the mood for BD-ING me , normally every morning his alive and kicking , if you know what i mean , then sods law this morning not in mood , he did say he'd BD me if really had to but i felt bit upset he knows a egg is a sign to asap BD as much as possile.

his daughter leaves us at 5.30pm tonight , so i said BD me then , but feel upset and moody and i know if i carry on being like that , i wont get BD at all , so gotta act normal .

has anyone else had this off their DH ,!!!

hope eveyone gets their egg , and gets their DH 's in the mood lol unlike myn xx


----------



## mandij33

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls ,
> 
> fell a little sad tbh , im cd 11 and cd 8,9,10 got highs and today cd11 got my 1st ever egg cant believe it , i should be jumping with joy , feel a little down cuz showed my DH this morning and he said he wasnt really in the mood for BD-ING me , normally every morning his alive and kicking , if you know what i mean , then sods law this morning not in mood , he did say he'd BD me if really had to but i felt bit upset he knows a egg is a sign to asap BD as much as possile.
> 
> his daughter leaves us at 5.30pm tonight , so i said BD me then , but feel upset and moody and i know if i carry on being like that , i wont get BD at all , so gotta act normal .
> 
> has anyone else had this off their DH ,!!!
> 
> hope eveyone gets their egg , and gets their DH 's in the mood lol unlike myn xx

Hiya Hunni

On my very 1st cycle using the cbfm I got 2 peaks and I jumped for joy and immediately told hubby I needed inseminating lol. needless to say its hard to perform when told to.. we did do the deed though, even though it wasn't as enjoyable as when its unexpected. 
I've learn't this cycle though not to inform my hubby and just grab him at every available opportunity, its more spontaneous then and he thinks I want to just because I am feeling fruity lol.. as I haven't had a peak this cycle and had 12 Highs.. we've been trying every other day.. well it is christmas after all lol

If hubby isn't really feeling it leave it for a while, get relaxed maybe have a glass of wine & then later just gently start trying to get him in the mood.
Doesn't matter if it isn't immediate.. an egg lasts for 24 hrs. So you still have a few hrs yet.

I know its frustrating, even worse when you aren't home at the same time.. I might invest in a turkey baster lol

Chin up hunni :flower:


----------



## needshelp

I've been using mine for about 7 months now. i get a positive O every day 14 and 15...usually one or to high days before peak...My peak days are two days so we bd on those two days before...yet sometimes days 12 and 13 as well! Has anyone had luck with the every other day method (this is what my doc told me to try) but i get sooooo fearful I'll miss ovulation!! anyone experiencing similar things??? 
I'm going on 17 months of TTC...extremely hard on dh and I...our relationship is starting to struggle because of it...Christmas was extremely difficult for us...


----------



## needshelp

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> hi girls ,
> 
> fell a little sad tbh , im cd 11 and cd 8,9,10 got highs and today cd11 got my 1st ever egg cant believe it , i should be jumping with joy , feel a little down cuz showed my DH this morning and he said he wasnt really in the mood for BD-ING me , normally every morning his alive and kicking , if you know what i mean , then sods law this morning not in mood , he did say he'd BD me if really had to but i felt bit upset he knows a egg is a sign to asap BD as much as possile.
> 
> his daughter leaves us at 5.30pm tonight , so i said BD me then , but feel upset and moody and i know if i carry on being like that , i wont get BD at all , so gotta act normal .
> 
> has anyone else had this off their DH ,!!!
> 
> hope eveyone gets their egg , and gets their DH 's in the mood lol unlike myn xx
> 
> Hiya Hunni
> 
> On my very 1st cycle using the cbfm I got 2 peaks and I jumped for joy and immediately told hubby I needed inseminating lol. needless to say its hard to perform when told to.. we did do the deed though, even though it wasn't as enjoyable as when its unexpected.
> I've learn't this cycle though not to inform my hubby and just grab him at every available opportunity, its more spontaneous then and he thinks I want to just because I am feeling fruity lol.. as I haven't had a peak this cycle and had 12 Highs.. we've been trying every other day.. well it is christmas after all lol
> 
> If hubby isn't really feeling it leave it for a while, get relaxed maybe have a glass of wine & then later just gently start trying to get him in the mood.
> Doesn't matter if it isn't immediate.. an egg lasts for 24 hrs. So you still have a few hrs yet.
> 
> I know its frustrating, even worse when you aren't home at the same time.. I might invest in a turkey baster lol
> 
> Chin up hunni :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks for this post! I get into the same thing!!! The Turkey baster thing is hilarious, I said the same thing last week! (My husband works out of town Monday-Thursday) so we are really limited in our ability to try!!! good luck to you all!


----------



## happyshopper

On day 14 on my first cycle of using my CBFM. Showed highs from day 10. I was so relieved to stop getting lows and now all I want is a peak. Thankfully its Christmas so lots of time for BDing.
I have started taking B Vits this month so I think I may have ovulated earlier this month than normal. I had lots of EWCM (sorry TMI) on day 12 so I think I have brought ovulation forward by 3 days which I hope is a promising sign. 

Come on peaks or lows!


----------



## Irish_eyes

Well, this will be my 4th cycle using my CBFM. I used it for my April. May and December cycle but did not get a Peak for May and December. I think the reason I did not get a peak last cycle because one of my tests seemed to be a dud. It had no control line visable and I checked the instructions and it said that one of the reasons you don't get a peak is if you missed a test. I just a whole box of sticks last cycle and it didn't go down to low until the day or two before AF. So I may buy another box this cycle.


----------



## mandij33

I'm now on cd22 and tested this morning and its still showing high.. have still yet to see a peak.... thats 13 days of high now. I'm wondering if I'l ever see a peak this month.. and with af due in 4-5 days I'm doubtful I'l ovulate this late into my cycle...

Does anyone know what the lines are for on the used test sticks??? mines showing just one dark line


----------



## Isabel209

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!
> 
> Thanks
> x x x x x

hi garkat, i was just wondering if i should buy the whole kit of clear blue which includes: fertility monitor,fertility sticks and pregnancy tests . do you think it is worth the money?

found it on this link https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clearblue.html#


----------



## Isabel209

hi all, i was just wondering if i should buy the whole kit of clear blue which includes: fertility monitor,fertility sticks and pregnancy tests . do you think it is worth the money? Anyone had success with this?:coffee:

found it on this link https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clearblue.html#


----------



## Tccno2

Isabel209 said:


> hi all, i was just wondering if i should buy the whole kit of clear blue which includes: fertility monitor,fertility sticks and pregnancy tests . do you think it is worth the money? Anyone had success with this?:coffee:
> 
> found it on this link https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clearblue.html#

Hi!

That looks quite pricey you could buy each item cheaper than that separately on eBay.

I'm English and deal in ££ not $$ but I'm pretty sure I wouldn't pay more than about £90 for all that which is probably $150 ish....

Have a look on eBay before you commit to that deal

Xx


----------



## Irish_eyes

Isabel209 said:


> hi all, i was just wondering if i should buy the whole kit of clear blue which includes: fertility monitor,fertility sticks and pregnancy tests . do you think it is worth the money? Anyone had success with this?:coffee:
> 
> found it on this link https://www.early-pregnancy-tests.com/clearblue.html#

I have just read the product details and it offers more than you say:

CBFM - £50
30 CBFM sticks - £23
10 early detection pregnancy sticks - £7
4 AAA batteries - £2
Trying to Conceive - a checklist for success - £5

Altogether, you could get the lot for £87 which is approximately $135. So yeah, I think it is slightly expensive. Have a look on Ebay for the Monitor, CBFM sticks and pregnancy sticks. I am sure you can get the batteries in a local store and the book (if you think you need it) you can get it from that website for $7.99. 

I would definitely look around for it cheaper before wasting $75. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## dizzyshell

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> hi girls ,
> 
> fell a little sad tbh , im cd 11 and cd 8,9,10 got highs and today cd11 got my 1st ever egg cant believe it , i should be jumping with joy , feel a little down cuz showed my DH this morning and he said he wasnt really in the mood for BD-ING me , normally every morning his alive and kicking , if you know what i mean , then sods law this morning not in mood , he did say he'd BD me if really had to but i felt bit upset he knows a egg is a sign to asap BD as much as possile.
> 
> his daughter leaves us at 5.30pm tonight , so i said BD me then , but feel upset and moody and i know if i carry on being like that , i wont get BD at all , so gotta act normal .
> 
> has anyone else had this off their DH ,!!!
> 
> hope eveyone gets their egg , and gets their DH 's in the mood lol unlike myn xx
> 
> Hiya Hunni
> 
> On my very 1st cycle using the cbfm I got 2 peaks and I jumped for joy and immediately told hubby I needed inseminating lol. needless to say its hard to perform when told to.. we did do the deed though, even though it wasn't as enjoyable as when its unexpected.
> I've learn't this cycle though not to inform my hubby and just grab him at every available opportunity, its more spontaneous then and he thinks I want to just because I am feeling fruity lol.. as I haven't had a peak this cycle and had 12 Highs.. we've been trying every other day.. well it is christmas after all lol
> 
> If hubby isn't really feeling it leave it for a while, get relaxed maybe have a glass of wine & then later just gently start trying to get him in the mood.
> Doesn't matter if it isn't immediate.. an egg lasts for 24 hrs. So you still have a few hrs yet.
> 
> I know its frustrating, even worse when you aren't home at the same time.. I might invest in a turkey baster lol
> 
> Chin up hunni :flower:Click to expand...





ell a little sad tbh , im cd 11 and cd 8,9,10 got highs and today cd11 got my 1st ever egg cant believe it , i should be jumping with joy , feel a little down cuz showed my DH this morning and he said he wasnt really in the mood for BD-ING me , normally every morning his alive and kicking , if you know what i mean , then sods law this morning not in mood , he did say he'd BD me if really had to but i felt bit upset he knows a egg is a sign to asap BD as much as possile.

his daughter leaves us at 5.30pm tonight , so i said BD me then , but feel upset and moody and i know if i carry on being like that , i wont get BD at all , so gotta act normal .

has anyone else had this off their DH ,!!!

hope eveyone gets their egg , and gets their DH 's in the mood lol unlike myn xx[/QUOTE]

Hiya Hunni

On my very 1st cycle using the cbfm I got 2 peaks and I jumped for joy and immediately told hubby I needed inseminating lol. needless to say its hard to perform when told to.. we did do the deed though, even though it wasn't as enjoyable as when its unexpected. 
I've learn't this cycle though not to inform my hubby and just grab him at every available opportunity, its more spontaneous then and he thinks I want to just because I am feeling fruity lol.. as I haven't had a peak this cycle and had 12 Highs.. we've been trying every other day.. well it is christmas after all lol

If hubby isn't really feeling it leave it for a while, get relaxed maybe have a glass of wine & then later just gently start trying to get him in the mood.
Doesn't matter if it isn't immediate.. an egg lasts for 24 hrs. So you still have a few hrs yet.

I know its frustrating, even worse when you aren't home at the same time.. I might invest in a turkey baster lol

Chin up hunni :flower:[/QUOTE]



yeah you're right hun , im gonna not tell him nect cycle , its because he isnt aT work so he sees me every morning doing my cbfm test.

its day 2 of peak now , wrote half this messafe last night and never finnished it , i got another bd this morning , got cramps already 16 days before AF i ad same trouble last month :nope::growlmad:


why dont you come with me to a site called-so femmine go on to forums and go on pregency and then onto trying for a baby and your find a great bunch of us in same boat ttc , made some real good mates someones always on and we moan bout OH'S and even CM LOL
come join us hun xx


----------



## dizzyshell

MANDY 

sorry hun messed up my reply to you , just read the bottom bit of the quote to yourself.

im on cd12 today and got another peak . i didnt get any peaks last cycle as it was my 1st cycle i got 12days of highs insted so mandi , you may not have apeak this month but its the way with most of us on our 1st month , so dont worry next month your peak just like i did.
ive 27-29day cycle i cant belive this cycle it started asking for sticks day8 and i got a high on day8 ,9,10 then 11-12 got peak .
only BD OH twice thoe once yesterday afternoon and today this morning 11.30pm , might get another BD tonight , but im pretty sure ive aalready ovulated and my egg has now left , as ive period like cramps beging to start even thoe im 16days to AF i had same troube last cycle i had non stop cramps from cd12-cd29 , i dont know why this is but my doc said it could be endo , or cysts on my ovaries , im going for a scan 29th dec wedneday , my doc also mention in the scan letter to the hospital to chceck my fertillity i already had bloods done and im all good , i ovulate awesome she said .
Also OH has had his sperm test last week waiting for results .

ive been ttc for13momths and its been hell , it does put strain on your realtionship cuz you always dissapointed all time.my OH is starting to get annoyed at the ...we gotta BD now stuff , making sex a chore , gotta relax and enjoy the ride lol
(tmi) here but i havent had big O in 4weeks , i always had big O so i know its putting strain on us , but what can we do hun ??xx

ALso i would like to ask if you , if you'd like to come on another forum , called.......(so femmine )its awesome , go on (so femmine ) -then onto (forums) and then onto (pregencey) then onto (trying for a baby) we got great bunch ladies i love it so much , we talk about everything to do with ttc be brill if you came over , im dizzyshell btw and anyone other ladies reading this please join us too 

xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

mandy again

im on facebook 

[email protected] (michelle henson) add me or anyone else xxx


----------



## mandij33

Day 23 and cbfm still showing High thats 14 days of Highs now
I wonder what the monitor would be displaying if I were indeed pregnant right now
I'm sure as hell displaying all the symptoms.. even my boobs have become all blue veiny.

I'm still resisting the urge to test until af is late ( as I've tortured myself in the past testing too soon only to find bfn ) :(

So I'm wondering now what the monitor would be displaying as af is due in 3 days.
I am not preparing for it as I don't want to tempt fate by going out and purchasing some Tampax yet lol

Shell & all the other ladies ttc using cbfm I wish you all the luck... its gotta happen soon for us. We gotta stay positive :flower:


----------



## SAJ

hi again!

Question: I got AF on Friday in the afternoon and I had to wait until Saturday morning to set the monitor. In the instructions booklet it says to do this but to keep it at CD1. Why is this? It would technically be CD2 if I started the previous day. So when it asks me to test on CD6, it will technically be CD7, correct? I'm confused :(


----------



## dizzyshell

SAJ said:


> hi again!
> 
> Question: I got AF on Friday in the afternoon and I had to wait until Saturday morning to set the monitor. In the instructions booklet it says to do this but to keep it at CD1. Why is this? It would technically be CD2 if I started the previous day. So when it asks me to test on CD6, it will technically be CD7, correct? I'm confused :(



no no hun what happens is ..say you get AF today and to you , its cd1 but in CBFM world its not cd 1 on mointor until next day .
basically your always a day behide , so your right cd 7 is cd 7 you just have to wait until next day after AF arrived as thats a whole 24hours of AF 1st dAY.

so your right hun , always set CBFM to m button on day 2 of ya AF to cbfm its day 1 a fully day of AF .


----------



## dizzyshell

SAJ

ITS CORRECT CBFM IS , AS AF ARRIVED FRIDAY ON SATURDAY ITS CLASSED AS CD 1 A FULL DAY OF af THATS WHY YOU'VE TO WAIT TO NEXT DAY TO SET BUTTON(M) TO CD 1 YOUR CORRECT DONT WORRY HOPE THAT HELPS DIDNT KNOW IF EXPLAINED IT WELL LAST MESSAGE.

ALSO YOUR 1ST CYCLE YOUR USE 20STICKS NEAR ENOUGH IT WILL START ASKING CD 5 FOR TESTS AND WILL DO TILL DAY 24 OR LATER , YOUR GET ALOT OF LOWS OR COULD BE HIGHS MIGHT GET NO EGG/PEAK AS ITS YOUR 1ST CYCLE CBFM.

MY 1ST I GOT HIGHS FROM CD112-25 AND LOWS AFTER AND ON CD5,6,7,8,9,10,11

I GOT HIGHS THIS CYCLE FROM CD 8 WHEN FIRST ASKED FOR TESTS AND GOT PEAK CD11,12 AND NOW ON HIGH AND NO NEED FOR ME USE MORE STICKS AS IVE PEAKED.

BUT 1ST MONTH CBFM IS ALWAYS JUST A TRIAL RUN WHILE CBFM COLLCETS YOUR INFO AND SAVES IT .YOU MAY STILL GET PEAKS THOE ALOT OF WOMEN DO GET PEAKS 1ST CYCLE , JUST WARNING YOU HUN SO YOU DONT WORRY XX


----------



## dizzyshell

MANDI 

TEST TEST , how long been ttc 2years hun ??hope you get BFP so so much signs are good so far , keep me posted goodluck babe xx

i peaked cd11 AND CD12 , SO I HAVENT USED anymore sticks , thats it for me now but i will get BFN as im having cramps already always do last 3months after i ovulate not right getting scan tomorrow scared , i will pop by and let you know what it said goodluck hun xxxxxxx


----------



## mandij33

dizzyshell said:


> MANDI
> 
> TEST TEST , how long been ttc 2years hun ??hope you get BFP so so much signs are good so far , keep me posted goodluck babe xx
> 
> i peaked cd11 AND CD12 , SO I HAVENT USED anymore sticks , thats it for me now but i will get BFN as im having cramps already always do last 3months after i ovulate not right getting scan tomorrow scared , i will pop by and let you know what it said goodluck hun xxxxxxx

I have been trying to conceive for about 16 months now.. Not used any contraception for almost 2 years.
In my excitement I went to Tescos on way home from work this morning and bought a pregnancy test.. I'm determined not to test until NYE, although its very tempting as its my hubbys birthday tomorrow.. and theres nothing more i'd like then to wrap up a bfp pregnancy test as a present for hes birthday.
I've tested too early in the past and was so disappointed to always see negatives. So I'm definately gonna wait this out.

Something is definately happening with me, I can just feel it :D

Good luck for your scan hun & keep me posted :flower:


----------



## SAJ

dizzyshell said:


> SAJ
> 
> ITS CORRECT CBFM IS , AS AF ARRIVED FRIDAY ON SATURDAY ITS CLASSED AS CD 1 A FULL DAY OF af THATS WHY YOU'VE TO WAIT TO NEXT DAY TO SET BUTTON(M) TO CD 1 YOUR CORRECT DONT WORRY HOPE THAT HELPS DIDNT KNOW IF EXPLAINED IT WELL LAST MESSAGE.
> 
> ALSO YOUR 1ST CYCLE YOUR USE 20STICKS NEAR ENOUGH IT WILL START ASKING CD 5 FOR TESTS AND WILL DO TILL DAY 24 OR LATER , YOUR GET ALOT OF LOWS OR COULD BE HIGHS MIGHT GET NO EGG/PEAK AS ITS YOUR 1ST CYCLE CBFM.
> 
> MY 1ST I GOT HIGHS FROM CD112-25 AND LOWS AFTER AND ON CD5,6,7,8,9,10,11
> 
> I GOT HIGHS THIS CYCLE FROM CD 8 WHEN FIRST ASKED FOR TESTS AND GOT PEAK CD11,12 AND NOW ON HIGH AND NO NEED FOR ME USE MORE STICKS AS IVE PEAKED.
> 
> BUT 1ST MONTH CBFM IS ALWAYS JUST A TRIAL RUN WHILE CBFM COLLCETS YOUR INFO AND SAVES IT .YOU MAY STILL GET PEAKS THOE ALOT OF WOMEN DO GET PEAKS 1ST CYCLE , JUST WARNING YOU HUN SO YOU DONT WORRY XX

Thanks so much for clearing that up!


----------



## Isabel209

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> MANDI
> 
> TEST TEST , how long been ttc 2years hun ??hope you get BFP so so much signs are good so far , keep me posted goodluck babe xx
> 
> i peaked cd11 AND CD12 , SO I HAVENT USED anymore sticks , thats it for me now but i will get BFN as im having cramps already always do last 3months after i ovulate not right getting scan tomorrow scared , i will pop by and let you know what it said goodluck hun xxxxxxx
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for about 16 months now.. Not used any contraception for almost 2 years.
> In my excitement I went to Tescos on way home from work this morning and bought a pregnancy test.. I'm determined not to test until NYE, although its very tempting as its my hubbys birthday tomorrow.. and theres nothing more i'd like then to wrap up a bfp pregnancy test as a present for hes birthday.
> I've tested too early in the past and was so disappointed to always see negatives. So I'm definately gonna wait this out.
> 
> Something is definately happening with me, I can just feel it :D
> 
> Good luck for your scan hun & keep me posted :flower:Click to expand...

Wow that's so exciting. Good luck dear. hope you ll get a BFP!!!!:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## happyshopper

Good luck Mandiji33, I really, really hope you get your :bfp:
I got my first peak today on CD17, it was so exciting. Its being showing highs since CD10 and we've being doing the :sex: nearly every day since then so I hope there is some :spermy: left.


----------



## Willma

Hi All,

Hope you have had a great Christmas.

Sorry I've not posted for a while but been working loads of shifts to get cash for Christmas.

I wondered if anyone could help out with some advice? I ovulated on the 18th and 19th of December, BD'd on both days, now my monitor has been flashing 'M' for three days with no period. I'm normally around 25 day cycle and it will be day 26 tomorrow, with no sign of AF.

I've had symptoms of AF but been really weird this month, for instance I have had uterine cramps since ovulating and what seems like period symptoms such as sore breasts, lower back pain etc but much much earlier than usual.

It will be 2 weeks post ovulation this weekend, so i guess I'll just have to hang on till then and test on Sunday.

Its awful being in limbo like this, I don't know if I should drink over Christmas or not.

Sorry everyone just very frustrated and desperate to now one way or the other xxxxxx


----------



## mandij33

Hiya Ladies

I am so disappointed in myself today... Used my cbfm this morning ( as it was still asking for tests) cd25 and the result was low ( 1st time its shown low, as its been high for well over 2 weeks now) Excitedly I done a pregnancy test this morning and found a bfn :(
Now I know I'm testing 1 day early.. but I hoped it might come up positive. 
Anyway I'm still hoping it might just be because I've tested early.. also its just a 'one step' cheapy strip test... I've saved my CB for NYE

Still no signs of af.. I'm hoping I still have a chance

How are you ladies getting on ???????


----------



## Pinga

Hi Ladies

I have been lurking a bit and reading how you all get on with the CBFM. 
If I haven't fallen pg this month then I wil get one and join you all.

Good Luck to us all

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sonja34

Hi Ladies,

So here is my up to date story below.

Ok, so, Im CD41, and the monitor went to high at CD17 then had highs for 7 days but no peak (this is 2nd month using) then monitor went to low on last stick-does anyone know if this is the norm on the last stick as it did that last month too? So I thought, ok I MAY have ovulated but the monitor didnt pick it up, and I expected to be on my 2 ww. Then, on xmas day I had a tiny spot of old looking blood which i thought was implantation. So i tested today BFN! -im not sure if it was too soon after implantation to test?

But then...........I thought, oh what the hell, im in a pee on a stick mood, ill do a digital OPK, as ive been having CM, and well what do you know, ive had my 1st smiley face on the clear blue digital ovulation sticks!!!! Ive never been able to pick up ovulation before but then I wouldnt think to test this late in cycle.

So im on CD 41 and looks like ill ovulate tomorrow/Sat?? How is this possible??

Has anyone else had ovulation that late in cycle?

P.S ive been off mini pill for 6 months so my periods have been long which is apparently normal.

Some Bding for me tonight!! :sex: xxx


----------



## mandij33

Sonja34 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So here is my up to date story below.
> 
> Ok, so, Im CD41, and the monitor went to high at CD17 then had highs for 7 days but no peak (this is 2nd month using) then monitor went to low on last stick-does anyone know if this is the norm on the last stick as it did that last month too? So I thought, ok I MAY have ovulated but the monitor didnt pick it up, and I expected to be on my 2 ww. Then, on xmas day I had a tiny spot of old looking blood which i thought was implantation. So i tested today BFN! -im not sure if it was too soon after implantation to test?
> 
> But then...........I thought, oh what the hell, im in a pee on a stick mood, ill do a digital OPK, as ive been having CM, and well what do you know, ive had my 1st smiley face on the clear blue digital ovulation sticks!!!! Ive never been able to pick up ovulation before but then I wouldnt think to test this late in cycle.
> 
> So im on CD 41 and looks like ill ovulate tomorrow/Sat?? How is this possible??
> 
> Has anyone else had ovulation that late in cycle?
> 
> P.S ive been off mini pill for 6 months so my periods have been long which is apparently normal.
> 
> Some Bding for me tonight!! :sex: xxx


CD41 wow thats a long cycle

Same thing happened to me this month, and this is the 2nd month of me using my cbfm
I think I had 15 Days showing High.. then today I got my 1st Low CD25 ( Never saw a peak this month) I know I ovulated by my CM
My CBFM is set to test between 06:30- 12:30 so maybe it didnt pick up the surge that early.
I'm no expert, and I'm not familiar with digital OPK
But If the cbfm picked up all them previous Highs, My guess is your've already ovulated.
Guess we have to use these for a few months before they settle down & get used to our cycles.. My 1st month using this I got completely different results to this month ( I Peaked on day 12=13) and only used 10 test sticks
This month I never got a peak and used 18 test sticks.


----------



## dizzyshell

HOW STRANGE GIRLS !!
TWO CYCLES CAN BE SO DIFFERENT!!! WITH CBFM

my 1st cycle last month i got lows from cd5-13 then cd13-25 i got highs and used 21 sticks had to start a new packet.

Yet 2nd cycle this cycle i got high from cd8,9,10 and then peaked 11,12 then high 13,
and low 14 , now im 15 and CBFM will stay low.

so my 1st month CBFM was complete deiffernt from this cycle .

to the lady who has the (M) button flashing , its flashing because AF is due and your CBFM has got all your readings and has now finnished your cycle so it will keep flashing (M) till you re-set to cd1 if your AF arrives , hopefully she dont.


Mandi sorry you got BFN i did the same last month , only i was on cd30 and ive a 27day cycle so i was 3days late , i refused to test but i had a firsst response HPT in my draw and tested cd30 morning and BFN i was so convinced i would BFP , everymonth i always say BFN always do , but as i was late thought my luck was in .really upset me then the next day AF came i was so gutted.

I peaked this cycle thoe but dont think i BD enough only BD once on first peak day and once BD on peak day 2 , so i havent done enough for BFP.

Ive been suffereing mid cycle pain after ovulation for 3 months now i get cramps from day my egg goes until AF thats 16days of cramps , so everytime the cramps start after ovulation , i know im BFN as the cramps would stop if i fell pregs .

Ive had my bloods done , all good had a external exam by doc like a smear test but 10x worse doc said wombs fine .DH had sperm done waiting results and now im getting opened up to look at my tubes , doc reks im ok thoe .

13months of ttc is hell and CBFM isnt as good as i thought , giving weird results to us all


----------



## AnnetteCali

Hello Ladies...

I've used the CBFM for three months now... the doc suggested I started temping because she wasn't thrilled with the results of the monitor.. she said temping will be more accurate. Any of you temping as well? I decided to temp and use the monitor this month since I still had sticks left.. so far so good.. it was pretty accurate for me. According to my temp chart.. I ovulated on the first peak day. We'll see. I actually like the temping... maybe it will prevent me from POAS way too early like I'm notorious for doing!! :)

Take care everyone.. and sending lots of baby dust to all!!!


----------



## dizzyshell

AnnetteCali said:


> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I've used the CBFM for three months now... the doc suggested I started temping because she wasn't thrilled with the results of the monitor.. she said temping will be more accurate. Any of you temping as well? I decided to temp and use the monitor this month since I still had sticks left.. so far so good.. it was pretty accurate for me. According to my temp chart.. I ovulated on the first peak day. We'll see. I actually like the temping... maybe it will prevent me from POAS way too early like I'm notorious for doing!! :)
> 
> Take care everyone.. and sending lots of baby dust to all!!!


hi hun

i tried temping but always forgot and ended up temping mid morning when its the first thing you do when you wake , so i was crap at it lol

how do you do it so accurate ??:kiss:


----------



## Sonja34

mandij33 said:


> Sonja34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So here is my up to date story below.
> 
> Ok, so, Im CD41, and the monitor went to high at CD17 then had highs for 7 days but no peak (this is 2nd month using) then monitor went to low on last stick-does anyone know if this is the norm on the last stick as it did that last month too? So I thought, ok I MAY have ovulated but the monitor didnt pick it up, and I expected to be on my 2 ww. Then, on xmas day I had a tiny spot of old looking blood which i thought was implantation. So i tested today BFN! -im not sure if it was too soon after implantation to test?
> 
> But then...........I thought, oh what the hell, im in a pee on a stick mood, ill do a digital OPK, as ive been having CM, and well what do you know, ive had my 1st smiley face on the clear blue digital ovulation sticks!!!! Ive never been able to pick up ovulation before but then I wouldnt think to test this late in cycle.
> 
> So im on CD 41 and looks like ill ovulate tomorrow/Sat?? How is this possible??
> 
> Has anyone else had ovulation that late in cycle?
> 
> P.S ive been off mini pill for 6 months so my periods have been long which is apparently normal.
> 
> Some Bding for me tonight!! :sex: xxx
> 
> 
> CD41 wow thats a long cycle
> 
> Same thing happened to me this month, and this is the 2nd month of me using my cbfm
> I think I had 15 Days showing High.. then today I got my 1st Low CD25 ( Never saw a peak this month) I know I ovulated by my CM
> My CBFM is set to test between 06:30- 12:30 so maybe it didnt pick up the surge that early.
> I'm no expert, and I'm not familiar with digital OPK
> But If the cbfm picked up all them previous Highs, My guess is your've already ovulated.
> Guess we have to use these for a few months before they settle down & get used to our cycles.. My 1st month using this I got completely different results to this month ( I Peaked on day 12=13) and only used 10 test sticks
> This month I never got a peak and used 18 test sticks.Click to expand...

Hi Mandi,

According to my temps I havent yet ovulated, and ive read alot on the net that your cycles can vary greatly in length due to one thing or another, but the only part that tends to vary is the follicular phase which is the part before you ovulate, not the luteal phase-after OV. The other strange thing is that I always used the digi OPKs around the time i THOUGHT i was ovulating, and never ever thought to test this late but I did a preg test this morning, thinking that as last months cycle was 31 days, and I had what i thought was implantation bleeding on xmas day, i was late and could get a BFP-but no such luck, so I thought oh out of intetest ill do an OPK and its the first ever positive in 6 months that ive managed to catch :happydance:

Ill keep doing the OPKs over the next few days to see what happens with those. And ill keep using the monitor, but I need to trick it now as my cycles still havent gone back to normal after coming off the pill.

Hopefully it will, as you say get used to our bodies soon.

How long have you been trying? Is this your 1st? xxx


----------



## AnnetteCali

dizzyshell said:


> AnnetteCali said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies...
> 
> I've used the CBFM for three months now... the doc suggested I started temping because she wasn't thrilled with the results of the monitor.. she said temping will be more accurate. Any of you temping as well? I decided to temp and use the monitor this month since I still had sticks left.. so far so good.. it was pretty accurate for me. According to my temp chart.. I ovulated on the first peak day. We'll see. I actually like the temping... maybe it will prevent me from POAS way too early like I'm notorious for doing!! :)
> 
> Take care everyone.. and sending lots of baby dust to all!!!
> 
> 
> hi hun
> 
> i tried temping but always forgot and ended up temping mid morning when its the first thing you do when you wake , so i was crap at it lol
> 
> how do you do it so accurate ??:kiss:Click to expand...


Well.. I guess i'm not as accurate as others.. I don't set an alarm.. I usually do it when I wake up. So the temps are about an hour off ... I'm not sure if that is affecting my chart much though. I keep it by my bed.. and make it the first thing I do before rolling out of bed! :)


----------



## Willma

Happy new years eve all :flower:

Well still no AF :nope:, I am now two days late and all the symptoms that I thought were AF symptoms have vanished apart from sore breasts! 

This is so weird, I normally have AF symptoms right up to the end of the AF its self. I have done two cheap pregnancy tests now which both read BFN :growlmad:

I've brought a clear blue digital pregnancy test to try and I think I'll wait till I'm 14 days post ovulation (sat/sun) as that seems to be what the research advises.

I just can't stand the waiting.

Anyone else had the same experience and then tested positive? :coffee:


----------



## mandij33

Willma said:


> Happy new years eve all :flower:
> 
> Well still no AF :nope:, I am now two days late and all the symptoms that I thought were AF symptoms have vanished apart from sore breasts!
> 
> This is so weird, I normally have AF symptoms right up to the end of the AF its self. I have done two cheap pregnancy tests now which both read BFN :growlmad:
> 
> I've brought a clear blue digital pregnancy test to try and I think I'll wait till I'm 14 days post ovulation (sat/sun) as that seems to be what the research advises.
> 
> I just can't stand the waiting.
> 
> Anyone else had the same experience and then tested positive? :coffee:

I'm kinda in the same situation as you hun.. af is due today so far she is staying away. I don't know when I ovulated this month as I didn't get a peak.. but made sure we dtd every other day during 15 days of High.

Still got sore heavy boobs with occasional sharp stabbing pains. and occasional tummy cramps. I done 2 cheapy 'one step' tests now and both said BFN :( I'm saving my CB one for when I am a few days late.

I'm always on time and always wake up to find af has started..... so far nothing.. wish I knew one way or the other, as its driving me mad :cry:


----------



## Sonja34

mandij33 said:


> Willma said:
> 
> 
> Happy new years eve all :flower:
> 
> Well still no AF :nope:, I am now two days late and all the symptoms that I thought were AF symptoms have vanished apart from sore breasts!
> 
> This is so weird, I normally have AF symptoms right up to the end of the AF its self. I have done two cheap pregnancy tests now which both read BFN :growlmad:
> 
> I've brought a clear blue digital pregnancy test to try and I think I'll wait till I'm 14 days post ovulation (sat/sun) as that seems to be what the research advises.
> 
> I just can't stand the waiting.
> 
> Anyone else had the same experience and then tested positive? :coffee:
> 
> I'm kinda in the same situation as you hun.. af is due today so far she is staying away. I don't know when I ovulated this month as I didn't get a peak.. but made sure we dtd every other day during 15 days of High.
> 
> Still got sore heavy boobs with occasional sharp stabbing pains. and occasional tummy cramps. I done 2 cheapy 'one step' tests now and both said BFN :( I'm saving my CB one for when I am a few days late.
> 
> I'm always on time and always wake up to find af has started..... so far nothing.. wish I knew one way or the other, as its driving me mad :cry:Click to expand...

Hi Willma/Mandi,

Hopefully your AF's wont show :)

I had another smiley face today so thats 2 in a row and hopefully will ovulate tomorrow, then wait to see if we caught it. No wonder I havent got caught the past few months as I would have never thought I was oving at this point in the month. Fingers crossed for all xxx


----------



## Willma

Hi Mandi,

Let's just keep everything crossed, you never know it might be a :bfp: soon.

I guess we have to just hold on in there, everyday it doesn't show its another great sign :thumbup:

There are loads of people who have got pregnant without getting ovulation peaks so I do't see why it couldn't happen to you.

Its really weird but I want a baby so badly I've almost convinced myself it will never happen, mad I know but I think I'm just protecting myself from the upset of not getting pregnant. 

We've only been trying properly this month and this is the first time ever in my life that I could actually be pregnant, I'm really scared, frustrated and excited all at the same time. One minute I think 'Oh don't be silly your not pregnant' then then more days go by without the AF and I start to think 'Bloody hell I might actually be pregnant'

It's such an emotional ride :wacko:


----------



## Willma

Hi Sonja,

Hopefully this month will be your month, all you can do is use every method available to workout when you ovulate and get as much sperm up there as possible (sorry if that seems crass but scientifically its the only way to get those bad boys to the egg) :spermy:

You can always join the two week wait forum for more support while you wait to test, they are a really nice bunch and very supportive :hugs:


----------



## mandij33

Willma said:


> Hi Mandi,
> 
> Let's just keep everything crossed, you never know it might be a :bfp: soon.
> 
> I guess we have to just hold on in there, everyday it doesn't show its another great sign :thumbup:
> 
> There are loads of people who have got pregnant without getting ovulation peaks so I do't see why it couldn't happen to you.
> 
> Its really weird but I want a baby so badly I've almost convinced myself it will never happen, mad I know but I think I'm just protecting myself from the upset of not getting pregnant.
> 
> We've only been trying properly this month and this is the first time ever in my life that I could actually be pregnant, I'm really scared, frustrated and excited all at the same time. One minute I think 'Oh don't be silly your not pregnant' then then more days go by without the AF and I start to think 'Bloody hell I might actually be pregnant'
> 
> It's such an emotional ride :wacko:

Thanks for this Willma, your words are reassuring at a time when they are needed most.. felt & looked like complete crap all day today, I have no motivation to do anything.. Even pulled out of going out to celebrate NYE tonight. Not in the mood for socialising ( plus I dont want to drink... just incase lol)

*'Its really weird but I want a baby so badly I've almost convinced myself it will never happen, mad I know but I think I'm just protecting myself from the upset of not getting pregnant'*

I can totally empathise with that.. I am beginning to feel like a failure. And in 2 weeks time I'l be 34.. I realise my clock is ticking and I really dont want to be an old Mum ( no offence to other older mums )
Hubby says hes not bothered if he becomes a dad or not... but I'd feel like such a failure as a wife if I couldn't give him a child of he's own.

As you said its such an emotional ride... I didn't realise it was gonna be this tough.

All the Best to you too hunni, I hope our wish comes true & we both get that BFP :dust: :hug:


----------



## Nickij

Well I finally got my high on CD15, but we are now CD23 and its still showing high - but no peak yet.

However from temping and OPK I am pretty sure I Ovulated on CD20 so am a bit confused?

Also now worried about a short LP


----------



## mandij33

Thought I'd update this thread, seeing as it was where I started lol

After testing too soon in the last week and getting BFN I tested this afternoon and got what appears to be a :bfp: albeit a very faint line
I'm not gonna get too excited yet until I see that line get darker lol
Still displaying positive pregnancy symptoms... and even though my cbfm was a bit out of whack this month.. we still bd every other day during 15 days of High.. so just maybe we got lucky this time :D

Apart from usual pregnancy symptoms the one thing that made me wonder.. was today when I orgasmed.. it was so painful & not enjoyable at all
after asking out in the main threads about it.. someone mentioned its an early pregnancy symptom.. this kinda got me excited, and made me wanna test.
So far looking good.. even though I'm in incredible pain with back, boobs and tummy
I'l gladly suffer those if it means I am indeed pregnant..
I'm gonna test again in the morning using FMU hopefully line will show up darker

I'l keep you posted
and good luck to all the other cbfm using ladies :dust:


----------



## SAJ

Good luck mandi!!! Let this thread know tomorrow after you test!


----------



## Willma

Woo Hoo Mandi that's bloody great news,

Here's me checking out the size of my areola's and you have something concrete to go on. Oh wow that's great news, I'm so chuffed for you, I can tell that you clearly deserve it, I hope this makes you feel better.

Still no sign of AF for me and boobs are getting bigger and more painful by the day. I did two more pregnancy tests which were both negative :nope:but I'm gonna wait another week now and not test till three weeks post ovulation.

Keep everything crossed that the :witch: doesn't catch me first.

Oh I'm sooo pleased for you :happydance:


----------



## mandij33

Thanks ladies
I think my excitement is short lived as I tested this morning upon waking only to be comfronted by a :bfn:
I honestly thought I'd get a stronger line this morning and nothing :(
still no witch.. and more symptoms pointing towards being pregnant, then not.

I just don't know what is going on with me, i'm so disappointed..
Will try and test again in a few days..

I'll keep you posted ladies :dust:


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies

i am waiting for my monitor to arrive as i just bought it. i will let you know how i'll go about it. maybe i get a BFP soon becuase its getting really frustrating now :(:nope:


----------



## mandij33

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies
> 
> i am waiting for my monitor to arrive as i just bought it. i will let you know how i'll go about it. maybe i get a BFP soon becuase its getting really frustrating now :(:nope:

Welcome Isabel

Good luck using your cbfm next cycle.. hope it works nice and quick for you.
I just finished my 2nd cycle using it, its pretty straight forward.
Good Luck :flower:


----------



## Nickij

Oh no mandi! did you use the same brand of test as yesterday? x


----------



## mandij33

Nickij said:


> Oh no mandi! did you use the same brand of test as yesterday? x

Hiya hun..
No I didn't
I used a Tesco own brand one today.. and the other tests I used were the 'one step' IC tests I got free with my cbfm
I will wait a few more days and then test again :dust:


----------



## Sonja34

Hi Mandi/Ladies,

Mandi Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get another BFP. But if you used a different brand, that could very well be the issue, as they are all so different with the levels they pick up so try not to worry, as ive read many many times that you dont get false postives, only a false negative, so it looks really good for you :)

As for me, I am officially in my first 2 week wait, after 6 months of trying, as I definitely ovulated yesterday(the 1st time i know I have ovulated in 6 months) -whoop whoop!! Fingers crossed for me, as I will be symptom spotting by the end of the week lol :) xxx


----------



## Isabel209

Sonja34 said:


> Hi Mandi/Ladies,
> 
> Mandi Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get another BFP. But if you used a different brand, that could very well be the issue, as they are all so different with the levels they pick up so try not to worry, as ive read many many times that you dont get false postives, only a false negative, so it looks really good for you :)
> 
> As for me, I am officially in my first 2 week wait, after 6 months of trying, as I definitely ovulated yesterday(the 1st time i know I have ovulated in 6 months) -whoop whoop!! Fingers crossed for me, as I will be symptom spotting by the end of the week lol :) xxx

hi sonja

we have been ttc for the same number of months. sometimes i do not know if i am ovulating or not. and we just bd on day 14, 16 and 18. nothing more because stress is killing me and i dont get the apetite to bd. its so frustrating and i never believed it is this hard to conceive:cry:


----------



## JeannieB

Hi...I'm new to this forum. I just started using the cbefm and I have gotten high days everyday from day 7 till today (day 16)...anyone else have this happen? Anyone have any advice or info about this? The hubs and I are a bit tired from all the bd-ing we have been doing :winkwink:


----------



## mandij33

Sonja34 said:


> Hi Mandi/Ladies,
> 
> Mandi Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get another BFP. But if you used a different brand, that could very well be the issue, as they are all so different with the levels they pick up so try not to worry, as ive read many many times that you dont get false postives, only a false negative, so it looks really good for you :)
> 
> As for me, I am officially in my first 2 week wait, after 6 months of trying, as I definitely ovulated yesterday(the 1st time i know I have ovulated in 6 months) -whoop whoop!! Fingers crossed for me, as I will be symptom spotting by the end of the week lol :) xxx

Thanks Sonja :flower:

I don't care what the tests are displaying.. I just know I am pregnant
People say when they are.. 'they just knew' well I have that feeling.. and i've never had it before in 17 months ttc
I just know I will get a :bfp: but I think its just taking time to show up.

I feel terrible atm, and have every symptom going
I have no energy even to do the simplest things. And feel sick as a dog :sick:

Fingers crossed for you this cycle Sonja.. I hope you get that :bfp:


----------



## mandij33

JeannieB said:


> Hi...I'm new to this forum. I just started using the cbefm and I have gotten high days everyday from day 7 till today (day 16)...anyone else have this happen? Anyone have any advice or info about this? The hubs and I are a bit tired from all the bd-ing we have been doing :winkwink:

Welcome Jeannie

2nd cycle using my cbfm and I got 15 days of high, followed by a low.. I never saw 1 peak this cycle.. and I'm convinced I'm now pregnant.. and I'm 2 days late. 
You can still ovulate and get pregnant without even seeing a peak.

Good Luck hun :flower:


----------



## hope4bump

mandij33 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Hi...I'm new to this forum. I just started using the cbefm and I have gotten high days everyday from day 7 till today (day 16)...anyone else have this happen? Anyone have any advice or info about this? The hubs and I are a bit tired from all the bd-ing we have been doing :winkwink:
> 
> Welcome Jeannie
> 
> 2nd cycle using my cbfm and I got 15 days of high, followed by a low.. I never saw 1 peak this cycle.. and I'm convinced I'm now pregnant.. and I'm 2 days late.
> You can still ovulate and get pregnant without even seeing a peak.
> 
> Good Luck hun :flower:Click to expand...

wow, how exciting...what symptoms do you have? x


----------



## BabyQ

Hiya all, woohooo I want, i want, i want! Is the best deal to buy from amazon do you reckon? 

£56.99 not inc sticks?

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...B8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294008655&sr=8-1

:flower:xxxxxx


----------



## Tccno2

BabyQ said:


> Hiya all, woohooo I want, i want, i want! Is the best deal to buy from amazon do you reckon?
> 
> £56.99 not inc sticks?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...B8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294008655&sr=8-1
> 
> :flower:xxxxxx


I got mine from Amazon! X


----------



## JeannieB

BabyQ said:


> Hiya all, woohooo I want, i want, i want! Is the best deal to buy from amazon do you reckon?
> 
> £56.99 not inc sticks?
> 
> 
> :flower:xxxxxx

I got mine from amazon for around $190 with the sticks and 2 day shipping. You have to start using it by the morning of the 5th day of your cycle, or else wait until the next cycle (which I did't want to do, hence the 2-day shipping). I did some price shopping and it seemed like Amazon had the best deal. Good luck :flower:


----------



## AnnetteCali

BabyQ said:


> Hiya all, woohooo I want, i want, i want! Is the best deal to buy from amazon do you reckon?
> 
> £56.99 not inc sticks?
> 
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/Clearblue-...B8EO/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1294008655&sr=8-1
> 
> :flower:xxxxxx


Looks like a good deal! good luck!!


----------



## SAJ

mandij33 said:


> Sonja34 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Mandi/Ladies,
> 
> Mandi Im keeping everything crossed for you that you get another BFP. But if you used a different brand, that could very well be the issue, as they are all so different with the levels they pick up so try not to worry, as ive read many many times that you dont get false postives, only a false negative, so it looks really good for you :)
> 
> As for me, I am officially in my first 2 week wait, after 6 months of trying, as I definitely ovulated yesterday(the 1st time i know I have ovulated in 6 months) -whoop whoop!! Fingers crossed for me, as I will be symptom spotting by the end of the week lol :) xxx
> 
> Thanks Sonja :flower:
> 
> I don't care what the tests are displaying.. I just know I am pregnant
> People say when they are.. 'they just knew' well I have that feeling.. and i've never had it before in 17 months ttc
> I just know I will get a :bfp: but I think its just taking time to show up.
> 
> I feel terrible atm, and have every symptom going
> I have no energy even to do the simplest things. And feel sick as a dog :sick:
> 
> Fingers crossed for you this cycle Sonja.. I hope you get that :bfp:Click to expand...

I hope you get that BFP soon mandi. Keeping my FX for you!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Hi Ladies,

I haven't posted on this thread for a while but had a question! This AM i missed my time frame to POAS for the monitor. It was CD 7 so probably a low or possible high. Will this affect the result tomorrow, and it will it still ask for a stick tomorrow even if i missed the one this morning? Thanks!!


----------



## Allie84

I'm pretty sure it will still ask for a stick Tryin4!

I have a question as well.

I started my CBFM 3 days off this cycle, so it is saying I'm CD10 when I'm really CD13. It's asking for sticks and all, and reading Low, but will me 'lying' to it about 3 days make a difference?

I'm wondering because I'm getting EWCM tonight and it's confusing since today was a low! I'm hoping tomorrow is a High reading. 

:dust: to everyone!


----------



## mandij33

If you want to buy a new one, then Amazon is by far the cheapest I've seen. However If you're not bothered, buy a Used one Off Ebay like I did.

I reset it and it came with 25 tests to get me started.. I reset it, & cleaned it before I used it.
I like to think the test brought be some Luck.. as the lady that used it before me got her :bfp: on the 1st month of using it.. and I'm convinced I got Lucky on my 2nd cycle using it ( Still awaiting confirmation.. but I just know I am.. and I'm 3 days late now)

And Once I'm done with it, I'l just clean & reset it and stick it back for sale on ebay ( hopefully get what I paid back for it) and it'l hopefully bring the 3rd lady using it some luck too

But if you want a brand new one then go ahead and get one... but I like the idea that my cbfm has already been successful.
Good Luck ladies :dust:


----------



## dizzyshell

mandi


good luck babe , hope ypu get BFP so much , i was 3days late last cycle BFN , but i never had any signs and deep down knew witch was late.

but you're women know they're preg if they are !!

please get us posted maybe do another test cheapie one 

goodluck xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

sorry i mean some ladies have that feeling they preg and its normally right , if you've that feeling then ,maybe you're indeed right BFP xxxxxxx


----------



## happyshopper

This has been my first month of using CBFM and would highly recommend it. My first cycle has been straightforward.
Days 6-9 Low
Days 7-16 High - Lots of :sex:
Days 17-18 Peak - Again lots of :sex:
Day 19 High 
Day 20-22 Low

I did think I ovulated on day 15 so to find out that actually day 17 has made me feel very optimistic. I have probably been missing my peak days the last 3 cycles.
FX for a BFP in 8 days time and wishing everyone lots of :dust:xxx


----------



## SAJ

happyshopper said:


> This has been my first month of using CBFM and would highly recommend it. My first cycle has been straightforward.
> Days 6-9 Low
> Days 7-16 High - Lots of :sex:
> Days 17-18 Peak - Again lots of :sex:
> Day 19 High
> Day 20-22 Low
> 
> I did think I ovulated on day 15 so to find out that actually day 17 has made me feel very optimistic. I have probably been missing my peak days the last 3 cycles.
> FX for a BFP in 8 days time and wishing everyone lots of :dust:xxx

Thanks for posting this. I was just going to come on here to ask what other's have experienced in their first month, because I am in my first month of using it. I'm currently on CD 10 according to the monitor (CD11 according to FF), and just got a high today. It's nice to see you got quite a few days of high before your peak, because I typically ov around CD17. I'm so excited it has picked up some changes!! Obviously my body is once again gearing up and it will be spectacular this time as I will have a better idea as to exactly when I o with the CBFM (not just BBT alone). Thanks again for posting your experience!


----------



## AnnetteCali

SAJ!

Welcome!! I used the CBFM plus temping this month.. and was surprised to see the monitor was accurate as my doctor said it wouldnt be! 

here are my readings...


High reading DAY 13 
High Reading DAY 14 
High Reading day 15 
Peak reading Day 16 
Peak reading Day 17 
high reading day 18 

According to FF.. .. I ovulated day 17.. so the monitor was correct :) 

Good Luck... and keep us posted! :)


----------



## SAJ

AnnetteCali said:


> SAJ!
> 
> Welcome!! I used the CBFM plus temping this month.. and was surprised to see the monitor was accurate as my doctor said it wouldnt be!
> 
> here are my readings...
> 
> 
> High reading DAY 13
> High Reading DAY 14
> High Reading day 15
> Peak reading Day 16
> Peak reading Day 17
> high reading day 18
> 
> According to FF.. .. I ovulated day 17.. so the monitor was correct :)
> 
> Good Luck... and keep us posted! :)

Thanks! I think I'll be hanging around this thread more than I do others. I am more of a lurker :haha: Anyway, thanks for sharing your readings too. I am excited to actually be in "the know" with what's going on with my body this month. The other months DH and I end up going :shrug: with ovulation lol. My husband works away from home and he's home from Jan 4-10. According to FF, I am fertile from Jan 5-10 (and I got a "high" on CBFM today) so it's perfect timing! The ironic thing is, I have a son who is an October baby so if we conceive we'll have another October baby :dohh: oh well!!! I'm just so excited for this. How long have you been TTC? Are you doing anything else other than the monitor and FF? Thanks again for the reply!


----------



## happyshopper

You're very welcome SAJ. I was certain I wasn't going to get peaks this month so was overjoyed when they finally came. It would be great if our first month we using CBFM we got our :bfp: xx


----------



## mandij33

dizzyshell said:


> sorry i mean some ladies have that feeling they preg and its normally right , if you've that feeling then ,maybe you're indeed right BFP xxxxxxx

Thanks hun.. and where you been ?? Missed you :kiss:

I have been trying to conceive for 17 months now.. and in all them 17 long months not once did I feel like how I do now.
I just need the test to show me positive then that'l only confirm what I already know. I have bought a frer today so gonna use that in morning
its exactly 4 weeks now since my last period.

I know when I was pregnant before with my dd I didn't show positive until I was about 6 weeks gone and I knew I was then too, Before I even tested.

Just gotta stay positive & try and live with this discomfort atm
I have locked the door on the witch.. no way is she allowed to visit me this month lol

How you getting on shell ?? Had results back yet from your scan/tests ?
any progress?

I think the cbfm is a wonderful lil Gadget.. my only wish is that I bought it along time ago.

Good Luck to all you ladies using it
and fingers crossed for me that I get that :bfp: frer tomorrow

:dust: :dust:


----------



## ladygagafan

Can anyone help me out. This is my first month using CBFM, i got high CD16-CD24, no peak this month. CD26 now and its flashing m. Doesnt this mean AF is due?! FF says i Ov'd on CD 19 so im only 5DPO. :flower:


----------



## Willma

Hi everyone,

Hope you enjoyed the New Year celebrations.

I'm afraid the :witch: got me yesterday :cry: I was devistated as I think I'd convinced myself that I was pregnant but after feeling quite sorry for myself yesterday I'm ready to start again.

I think I should have prepared myself more for how emotional this experience would be. My mum almost wants to protect me from it even though she's desperate for a grandchild she can't bear to see me going through this.

Trouble is you have to be in it to win it, so I guess I'm just gonna have to aquire some more armour from somewhere.

Good luck to everyone and I'm happy to support and help if anyone needs it, we have to look after each other :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> sorry i mean some ladies have that feeling they preg and its normally right , if you've that feeling then ,maybe you're indeed right BFP xxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun.. and where you been ?? Missed you :kiss:
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for 17 months now.. and in all them 17 long months not once did I feel like how I do now.
> I just need the test to show me positive then that'l only confirm what I already know. I have bought a frer today so gonna use that in morning
> its exactly 4 weeks now since my last period.
> 
> I know when I was pregnant before with my dd I didn't show positive until I was about 6 weeks gone and I knew I was then too, Before I even tested.
> 
> Just gotta stay positive & try and live with this discomfort atm
> I have locked the door on the witch.. no way is she allowed to visit me this month lol
> 
> How you getting on shell ?? Had results back yet from your scan/tests ?
> any progress?
> 
> I think the cbfm is a wonderful lil Gadget.. my only wish is that I bought it along time ago.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies using it
> and fingers crossed for me that I get that :bfp: frer tomorrow
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

:happydance: so excited for you , when you gonna do us a test hun?

ive a friend on another baby site and she had same problem never got BFP till weeks after missed AF in end she had go docs and the day she suppose gone she did one last test , and got BFP she was around 6-7 weeks late even thoe she'd done so so manty HPTS 


i feel confident for you hun , 17months wow , have you had all your fertillty tests like bloods and DH sperm and camera in ya doo dar through belly button test lol 

im 13months ttc , im just waiting for my surgery to check my tubes waiting for appoitment to come through.

oh so hope u BFP so you already have child as been preg before or mc or abortion , only ask cuz i been preg once and had abortion 4years ago and it took me 6week to get preg back then so weird now im nearly 14months .


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:BFP BFP BFP FOR MANDI XXXXXXXXXX


----------



## dizzyshell

saj

HERE'S my results with CBFM.

First cycle -using CBF
cd5-low
cd6-low
cd7-low
cd8-low
cd9-low'
cd10-low
cd11-low
cd12-high
cd13-high
cd14high
cd15-high
cd16-high
cd17-high
cd-18-high
cd19-high
cd20-high
cd21-high
cd22-high
cd23-high
cd24-low
cd25-low 
stopped asking for sticks and (M) started flashing meaning AF due
ive 27days cycle i was 3days late ut AF arrived in end .
I had no peaks that month.

second cycle using CBFM

never asked for sticks till
cd8-high
cd9-high
cd10-high
cd11-peak
cd12-peak
cd13-high
cd14low 

when you get your peak your get 2 days of peak , then 1day of high will follw , then your be on low reading all way through to AF due.


Hope that helps ,!!
also if its your 1st month using CBFM You proberly wont get any peaks and your e getting loads of lows and then highs .
CBFM gets all your info programmed on first month , then by second month your get a real cycle like myn above , so dont worry ok 

goodluck hun xx


----------



## SAJ

happyshopper said:


> You're very welcome SAJ. I was certain I wasn't going to get peaks this month so was overjoyed when they finally came. It would be great if our first month we using CBFM we got our :bfp: xx

Oh me too! I prepared for a nil result this month and even gave my husband the speal about how the monitor works and that we may not get any meaningful readings this month. I was very happy when I saw that extra bar on the screen!


----------



## SAJ

dizzyshell said:


> saj
> 
> HERE'S my results with CBFM.
> 
> First cycle -using CBF
> cd5-low
> cd6-low
> cd7-low
> cd8-low
> cd9-low'
> cd10-low
> cd11-low
> cd12-high
> cd13-high
> cd14high
> cd15-high
> cd16-high
> cd17-high
> cd-18-high
> cd19-high
> cd20-high
> cd21-high
> cd22-high
> cd23-high
> cd24-low
> cd25-low
> stopped asking for sticks and (M) started flashing meaning AF due
> ive 27days cycle i was 3days late ut AF arrived in end .
> I had no peaks that month.
> 
> second cycle using CBFM
> 
> never asked for sticks till
> cd8-high
> cd9-high
> cd10-high
> cd11-peak
> cd12-peak
> cd13-high
> cd14low
> 
> when you get your peak your get 2 days of peak , then 1day of high will follw , then your be on low reading all way through to AF due.
> 
> 
> Hope that helps ,!!
> also if its your 1st month using CBFM You proberly wont get any peaks and your e getting loads of lows and then highs .
> CBFM gets all your info programmed on first month , then by second month your get a real cycle like myn above , so dont worry ok
> 
> goodluck hun xx

Thanks dizzyshell! I can't wait to see each morning what my reading will be. I guess that's indicative of how exciting my life is :haha: but it makes waking up for work a little easier...:dohh:


----------



## SAJ

mandij33 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> sorry i mean some ladies have that feeling they preg and its normally right , if you've that feeling then ,maybe you're indeed right BFP xxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks hun.. and where you been ?? Missed you :kiss:
> 
> I have been trying to conceive for 17 months now.. and in all them 17 long months not once did I feel like how I do now.
> I just need the test to show me positive then that'l only confirm what I already know. I have bought a frer today so gonna use that in morning
> its exactly 4 weeks now since my last period.
> 
> I know when I was pregnant before with my dd I didn't show positive until I was about 6 weeks gone and I knew I was then too, Before I even tested.
> 
> Just gotta stay positive & try and live with this discomfort atm
> I have locked the door on the witch.. no way is she allowed to visit me this month lol
> 
> How you getting on shell ?? Had results back yet from your scan/tests ?
> any progress?
> 
> I think the cbfm is a wonderful lil Gadget.. my only wish is that I bought it along time ago.
> 
> Good Luck to all you ladies using it
> and fingers crossed for me that I get that :bfp: frer tomorrow
> 
> :dust: :dust:Click to expand...

Good luck tomorrow mandi! I agree with you, I wish i bought the monitor a looong time ago (even though I'm only in my first month ;) )


----------



## Folly

SAJ said:


> Thanks dizzyshell! I can't wait to see each morning what my reading will be. I guess that's indicative of how exciting my life is :haha: but it makes waking up for work a little easier...:dohh:

I know exactly what you mean! When I am getting around the time I think I might get a high or a peak I practically leap out of bed :haha:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

SAJ said:


> happyshopper said:
> 
> 
> This has been my first month of using CBFM and would highly recommend it. My first cycle has been straightforward.
> Days 6-9 Low
> Days 7-16 High - Lots of :sex:
> Days 17-18 Peak - Again lots of :sex:
> Day 19 High
> Day 20-22 Low
> 
> I did think I ovulated on day 15 so to find out that actually day 17 has made me feel very optimistic. I have probably been missing my peak days the last 3 cycles.
> FX for a BFP in 8 days time and wishing everyone lots of :dust:xxx
> 
> Thanks for posting this. I was just going to come on here to ask what other's have experienced in their first month, because I am in my first month of using it. I'm currently on CD 10 according to the monitor (CD11 according to FF), and just got a high today. It's nice to see you got quite a few days of high before your peak, because I typically ov around CD17. I'm so excited it has picked up some changes!! Obviously my body is once again gearing up and it will be spectacular this time as I will have a better idea as to exactly when I o with the CBFM (not just BBT alone). Thanks again for posting your experience!Click to expand...

Hey Girls,

Mine was pretty good the 1st month. 
CD 6-11: high
12 & 13: peak
14: high

this month (2nd month)
6-8: low.. at that is where i'm at..

i hope it brings me luck, and thanks for posting, i'm glad to see how it's working for others!


----------



## JeannieB

Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)


----------



## Allie84

Thanks for all of the useful posts. I'm gald I'm not the only one who seems to get a lot of Highs before a Peak. :shrug:

This is my 3rd cycle using the CBFM. The first cycle I got 7 Highs and then my Peak on CD22. Last cycle 4 Highs and a Peak on CD18.

This cycle I'm CD14 and still low..

I asked a few pages ago if 'lying' to the monitor will mess it up? Does anyone know? I started it late so it says CD11 even though I'm CD14. I'm wondering if the CD affects how it reads the stick, because I'm getting EWCM. Any CBFM experts who may know?


----------



## Allie84

JeannieB said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)

I got a peak my first cycle, but it WAS after a lot of high days. I really wouldn't worry about it the first cycle as it's just getting know you you're cycle. Also, there are people on here who have gotten BFPs who no Peak! So just keep BDing. :)


----------



## rducky

JeannieB said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)

I got peak my first month on CD19, with a cycle lasting 35 days total. Had 2 high readings before it.

2nd month, got peak on CD19 also, but no highs before it. 2nd cycle is when I got BFP. We BD a couple days before the peak because I was having a lot of EWCM and I figured the peak had to be coming.

HTH!

Are your cycles usually regular?


----------



## AnnetteCali

JeannieB said:


> Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)

JeannieB.. I got a peak reading my first month the the CBFM.. I think it was on day 15 and 16. ... keep feeding it sticks if it's asking for it :) Don't be discouraged if you dont get a peak reading the first month though.. the monitor is getting to know your cycles.


----------



## JeannieB

rducky said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)
> 
> I got peak my first month on CD19, with a cycle lasting 35 days total. Had 2 high readings before it.
> 
> 2nd month, got peak on CD19 also, but no highs before it. 2nd cycle is when I got BFP. We BD a couple days before the peak because I was having a lot of EWCM and I figured the peak had to be coming.
> 
> HTH!
> 
> Are your cycles usually regular?Click to expand...

My cycles are not regular at all... Never have been. My last cycle was 55 days!?! I did go to the dr after that though and she recommended the cbfm. I also had blood work and ultrasound done. All was ok except my estrogen was a little low, but she said it was nothing to be concerned about.

So now I am just waiting for the egg, and tired from bd-ing so much since I've gotten high days everyday!


----------



## JeannieB

Allie84 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone ever gotten a peak reading their first month with the CBFM? I am on CD 17 and have had high readings for the past 10 days...I am dying to see that egg :)
> 
> I got a peak my first cycle, but it WAS after a lot of high days. I really wouldn't worry about it the first cycle as it's just getting know you you're cycle. Also, there are people on here who have gotten BFPs who no Peak! So just keep BDing. :)Click to expand...

Thanks! How long have you been using the cbfm?


----------



## SAJ

Hopefully the CBFM helps bring you some answers JeannieB. I'm sure it will for us. It seems a lot of people thought they O'd on a specific CD and then after using the CBFM they found out they were off a few days....so if that has been a common experience, the least it can do for you is pinpoint your fertile window :thumbup:


----------



## Folly

Allie84 said:


> I asked a few pages ago if 'lying' to the monitor will mess it up? Does anyone know? I started it late so it says CD11 even though I'm CD14. I'm wondering if the CD affects how it reads the stick, because I'm getting EWCM. Any CBFM experts who may know?

I don't think 'lying' to it will mess it up no, the thing it might change is what day it starts asking you for a stick on your next cycle?


----------



## hope4bump

I really want to start using my cbfm for cycle two, but I am experiencing yet another long cycle :( currently on cd44! Last month was 62 :( with ALL lows :(


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I don't know what to think, I'm ready to throw my hands up with this! This is my 3rd month with the cbfm. The first month I had 2 high days. The 2nd month I had around ten high days, no peaks at all! This is my 3rd month I'm on cd15, been having highs since cd10. I decided to try one of those clear blue digital poas and I got the smiley on cd11 & 12. Sucks though bc DH and i had been BDing all week up until 3 days before the smiley. The pressure to perform was to great!! Ugh!! Then I had to work the day after the smiley. Maybe there's hope, who knows. So, I'm on CD15, still having highs and no peak days. I don't know what to believe, did I ovulate like the digital poas says or not bc I haven't had any peaks yet?


----------



## Allie84

hope4bump and waiting2grow, do either of you have PCOS or anything that could mess with your hormones?

Waiting, do you chart as well? I guess that would be the thing to do next cycle since this cycle is so wonky. Just keep BDing is my advice, and it sounds like you're doing that....it's definitey possible you oved around CD12 and the CBFM just didn't pick up the peak. It's happened a few times on here that's I've read. Or, you may have had a spike in LH resulting in the smiley but no ov, which is why your monitor hasn't peaked yet. In that case you still might be about to ov....so keep BDing...I know it's frustrating!!! 

I'm currently wondering if I should bother BDing tonight or wait for tomorrow since I'm still at a low and it might be high tomorrow. But there's no way of knowing, aargh.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

No pcos here. The cbfm doesn't work by detecting ovulation, but by detecting surges in estrogen and LH. So if the digital detected the LH surge, then the cbfm should have too. I refuse to start charting temps. I work nite shift, so I don't think it would work anyways. Oh well I'm on cd15 of a 27-28 day cycle. So I'm hoping there both wrong bc DH and I BD,d tonight. Maybe well get lucky!


----------



## dizzyshell

HAVENT used my CBFM much this cycle (my second cycle using CBFM) 
It started asking for sticks on cd8 and got high 8-10 then peak 11-12 then 13-high me finnsihed so used only 6 sticks .the first cycle how ever i has lows5-12 then 12-25 highs , so goes to show 1st time usuing CBFM can be not right as my first cycle i used CB digi aswell as CBFM and i got BFP cd11 where CBFM said low , so who do you belive ?


i reckon im gonna be one of the girls who never get BFP even after 6x of using CBFM.
cuz thats my luck lol can only try girls xx


----------



## mandij33

Well I'm now on cd1 the witch got me this morning :cry:
I was 5 days late.. and so sure I was pregnant last cycle
Obviously I wern't & my body was playing tricks on me... totally disappointed :(

Anyway fingers crossed for this new cycle.. and good luck to all you ladies :dust:


----------



## hope4bump

Sorry she got you mandi :hugs: good luck for this cycle x


----------



## ljo1984

well this is my 2nd cycle after my early MC and after the screwed up cycle last month- highs from day 9 then finally peaked at 20 something i came on 4 days early!!! so ive invested in vit B6 to lengthen my LP and restarted soy. im on cd13 and after having a bit of EWCM (well not proper EWCM but looked like the start of it!) i thought i might be high today as usually ovulate around day 17 but still low. but looking back over my posts from 1st 2 cycles before MC i didnt get high till day 14 then peak on 16 so we'll see what tomorrow brings although im scared of still seeing a low, i'll be gutted!!


----------



## mandij33

hope4bump said:


> Sorry she got you mandi :hugs: good luck for this cycle x

Thanks hunni

I've had my lil cry..Now onwards and upwards and beginning 3rd cycle using cbfm. Armed with extra vitamins, Agnus Castus, B6, Folic Acid, Preseed.
Gonna hit it full throttle this month lol

How you getting on hun?????? :flower:


----------



## Folly

Morning ladies! :bfp: alert!!

Stick with it, this was my third cycle of using the CBFM, first month I got all lows, second month all highs (but my temps show I O'd after it stopped asking for sticks so I'll forgive it!) then this month I went straight from Low on CD16 to Peak on CD17 and this month I got my BFP! :bfp:

After my first month of all lows I really thought there was something wrong with me but I really do think it needs some time to get to know you, just keep :dtd: until you can trust it.

We :dtd: CD16, CD17 and CD18 and I think I Ov'd CD18 which was Christmas eve. I am not sure I would have made such an effort (DH was practically asleep when I jumped him :haha:) if I hadn't got the peak on my monitor so I definitely think they can help with the motivation and are useful just for that :) Now I just have to pray it is a sticky one!

Anyway hope that helps someone!

Good luck to you all :dust:


----------



## hope4bump

Folly said:


> Morning ladies! :bfp: alert!!
> 
> Stick with it, this was my third cycle of using the CBFM, first month I got all lows, second month all highs (but my temps show I O'd after it stopped asking for sticks so I'll forgive it!) then this month I went straight from Low on CD16 to Peak on CD17 and this month I got my BFP! :bfp:
> 
> After my first month of all lows I really thought there was something wrong with me but I really do think it needs some time to get to know you, just keep :dtd: until you can trust it.
> 
> We :dtd: CD16, CD17 and CD18 and I think I Ov'd CD18 which was Christmas eve. I am not sure I would have made such an effort (DH was practically asleep when I jumped him :haha:) if I hadn't got the peak on my monitor so I definitely think they can help with the motivation and are useful just for that :) Now I just have to pray it is a sticky one!
> 
> Anyway hope that helps someone!
> 
> Good luck to you all :dust:

Hi Folly 

I am so happy for you, CONGRATULATIONS :happydance: Hope you have a h&h 9 months. ALSO, thank you for the encouragement. i only received all lows on my first (and current very long cycle), i am excited now for when ever the new cycle starts so i can monitor again :flower:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Congrats!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## snl41296

congrats thats awesome news! :happydance: I love these stories :happydance:
Have not been on here in sometime. How many HIGHS can you have? I am not NEW to CBFM at all, I got Pg with DD 2nd month using it. I am on Cycle 10.
I started taking clomid 4 months ago. (I ovulate every month on my own taking clomid was to help drop more eggs for DH )
this month I upped it to 100 MG CD 3-7.
I have had 4 HIGH days so far and I am on CD 12. I stopped stressing over everything and I stopped temping and doing other things. Just CBFM and OPK's when its near to ovulation. this time I dont have 1 line on my OPK's do you all think its still early? we have been :sex: every other day which is great for us. any advice I would love thanks girls :flower:


----------



## Pielette

Hello ladies! 

This is my first post on here and my first tentative step into the world of trying to conceive. My husband and I got married in December and we've been desperate to start trying for a long time, so happy we're finally here!
I ordered the fertility monitor yesterday and I'm so eager for it to arrive! 

Look forward to chatting to you all! It's nice to be able to talk about it instead of remaining tight-lipped the whole time. Xx


----------



## Isabel209

Pielette said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> This is my first post on here and my first tentative step into the world of trying to conceive. My husband and I got married in December and we've been desperate to start trying for a long time, so happy we're finally here!
> I ordered the fertility monitor yesterday and I'm so eager for it to arrive!
> 
> Look forward to chatting to you all! It's nice to be able to talk about it instead of remaining tight-lipped the whole time. Xx

welcome pielette

i have bought the monitor as well but it didnt arrive yet... i have been ttc since june but no luck. hope the monitor help us catch the egg.

good luck dear 
xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

Mandi , so sorry huns 

i had same crap last cycle i was 4days late i finally thought after 13months ttc i might just get that BFP , i tested day 5 miss AF and BFN was gutted i cried for hours OH was at work , then at 6pm the cow with came .


Its so frustrating , sorry hun .sometimes i wonder if i'll ever bfp again its only my 2nd cycle but i used opks before that and i do ovulate .


having some issues with OH anyway think we might split if so no bfp for me so sad.

xxxxx


----------



## rocksbabe1

I am considering to buy this CBFM but I am not too sure to whether is that the CBFM is any good? Also have anyone used that to help you, with your irregular periods?

Which is why I wanted the feedbacks and options from you ladies.

Thanks!


----------



## happyshopper

dizzyshell said:


> Mandi , so sorry huns
> 
> i had same crap last cycle i was 4days late i finally thought after 13months ttc i might just get that BFP , i tested day 5 miss AF and BFN was gutted i cried for hours OH was at work , then at 6pm the cow with came .
> 
> 
> Its so frustrating , sorry hun .sometimes i wonder if i'll ever bfp again its only my 2nd cycle but i used opks before that and i do ovulate .
> 
> 
> having some issues with OH anyway think we might split if so no bfp for me so sad.
> 
> xxxxx

Very sorry to hear that Dizzyshell. I think TTC can take a huge strain on ourselves and relationships. Wishing you all the best :hugs:


----------



## mandij33

dizzyshell said:


> Mandi , so sorry huns
> 
> i had same crap last cycle i was 4days late i finally thought after 13months ttc i might just get that BFP , i tested day 5 miss AF and BFN was gutted i cried for hours OH was at work , then at 6pm the cow with came .
> 
> 
> Its so frustrating , sorry hun .sometimes i wonder if i'll ever bfp again its only my 2nd cycle but i used opks before that and i do ovulate .
> 
> 
> having some issues with OH anyway think we might split if so no bfp for me so sad.
> 
> xxxxx

Hiya hunni

So sorry hun, all this ttc malarchy really puts a strain on your relationship doesn't it... Jeez I'm a newly wed and find myself so frustrated at hubby at times.. seems like its only me that wants this.. and I find myself snapping at him Cause he keeps forgetting to take hes Vit C/ Zinc tablet everyday. The only thing I've asked him to do to help he's lil swimmers.

When I am doing so much to try and improve our chances.

Anyway babe, I hope you work things out with your OH, maybe spend some quality time together & rediscover each other. :kiss: :kiss:


----------



## hope4bump

dizzyshell said:


> Mandi , so sorry huns
> 
> i had same crap last cycle i was 4days late i finally thought after 13months ttc i might just get that BFP , i tested day 5 miss AF and BFN was gutted i cried for hours OH was at work , then at 6pm the cow with came .
> 
> 
> Its so frustrating , sorry hun .sometimes i wonder if i'll ever bfp again its only my 2nd cycle but i used opks before that and i do ovulate .
> 
> 
> having some issues with OH anyway think we might split if so no bfp for me so sad.
> 
> xxxxx

:hugs: hope you guys get things sorted...:hugs:


----------



## cylla2000

hello everyone well i bought my fertility monitor and will join you girls:) hope it will arrive very soon that I can start this month my AF started today so crossing finger and toes. :hugs:


----------



## AnnetteCali

mandij33 said:


> Well I'm now on cd1 the witch got me this morning :cry:
> I was 5 days late.. and so sure I was pregnant last cycle
> Obviously I wern't & my body was playing tricks on me... totally disappointed :(
> 
> Anyway fingers crossed for this new cycle.. and good luck to all you ladies :dust:


Aww Mandi.. I'm sorry! She played a total mind game on you. That's terrible. Keeping my fingers crossed for all of us! I'm not due to get AF till sunday.. but have been getting bfn's the past few days. I'm a POAS addict. 

Stay positive... as hard as it may be!! Next month will be a good month.. 3rd time is a charm!! :)


----------



## Trying4Angel1

dizzyshell said:


> HAVENT used my CBFM much this cycle (my second cycle using CBFM)
> It started asking for sticks on cd8 and got high 8-10 then peak 11-12 then 13-high me finnsihed so used only 6 sticks .the first cycle how ever i has lows5-12 then 12-25 highs , so goes to show 1st time usuing CBFM can be not right as my first cycle i used CB digi aswell as CBFM and i got BFP cd11 where CBFM said low , so who do you belive ?
> 
> 
> i reckon im gonna be one of the girls who never get BFP even after 6x of using CBFM.
> cuz thats my luck lol can only try girls xx

I;m glad i read this.. i feel like I'm having the same sorta issue with it. On my first cycle i got highs from day 6-11 peak 12 &13 high on 14 and low the rest. this cycle it has given me lows from 6-11 and that's where i'm at.. i don't know how much i like/trust this machine anymore...


----------



## ljo1984

got my high!! :happydance::happydance:
so will BD tonight and hopefully get my peak on saturday/sunday! just a pitty im working both days (12 hours= very very tired!!!) well needs must and all im off for a week after that so will have pleanty of recovery time. :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> got my high!! :happydance::happydance:
> so will BD tonight and hopefully get my peak on saturday/sunday! just a pitty im working both days (12 hours= very very tired!!!) well needs must and all im off for a week after that so will have pleanty of recovery time. :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance: for HIGHS I am still waiting for my Peak which should be this weekend. I had like 6 HIGHS so far. I am on CD 13 between CD 14-17 I ovulate


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my high!! :happydance::happydance:
> so will BD tonight and hopefully get my peak on saturday/sunday! just a pitty im working both days (12 hours= very very tired!!!) well needs must and all im off for a week after that so will have pleanty of recovery time. :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for HIGHS I am still waiting for my Peak which should be this weekend. I had like 6 HIGHS so far. I am on CD 13 between CD 14-17 I ovulateClick to expand...

oooooo we should be testing around the same time then! just hoe i definatly peak this weekend, it'll be nice to get back to normal after my last screwed up cycle! sending you baby dust. xxx


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> got my high!! :happydance::happydance:
> so will BD tonight and hopefully get my peak on saturday/sunday! just a pitty im working both days (12 hours= very very tired!!!) well needs must and all im off for a week after that so will have pleanty of recovery time. :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance::happydance: for HIGHS I am still waiting for my Peak which should be this weekend. I had like 6 HIGHS so far. I am on CD 13 between CD 14-17 I ovulateClick to expand...
> 
> oooooo we should be testing around the same time then! just hoe i definatly peak this weekend, it'll be nice to get back to normal after my last screwed up cycle! sending you baby dust. xxxClick to expand...

I know I hope I peak too this weekend. I alwayd peak just hate waiting LOL


----------



## Allie84

I'm CD17 and still low!!! This didn't happen the other two cycles with it. Grrrrr.


----------



## ljo1984

CD15 and 2nd high, but eastrogen line had significantly faided so fingers cross for tomorrow, im sure i'll get through several opks today to see if ther get darker lol. and my stupid chest infection is back! grrrrrr only got rid of it last week!


----------



## lindsay404

Just read through lots of pages on here as I'm having a few issues with my CBFM :wacko::wacko::wacko:

I had a mc at 5 weeks in July,i then got pregnant again and had a mc in September :sad2:

Since then my cycles have been a bit strange getting a smiley one day then not for 2 days then another smiley, so I decided to invest in the CBFM :happydance:

I am now on cd18 and I have had high readings since CD11 and no peak as yet and im starting to get worried I wont ovulate :shrug:

Before my MC's I used to ovulate around CD 15/CD16

Do you think i will be ovulating too late if at all?

Congratulations to all the :bfp: and i hope there will be many more to follow :wohoo:

I am on babybump on my Iphone but I am new to this website and I have found reading this post a big help already :thumbup:


----------



## lindsay404

Oh and I thought I would add, I have been ttc baby number 1 for nearly 9 months and I have my wedding in 12 months time :wedding:


----------



## snl41296

morning girls I am on CD 14 and still HIGH omg! waste of sticks I sware its like 5 days HIGH I should ovulate this weekend though. DH and I didn't get to :sex: last night but we have been every 2 days so today we should crossing fingers


----------



## mandij33

snl41296 said:


> morning girls I am on CD 14 and still HIGH omg! waste of sticks I sware its like 5 days HIGH I should ovulate this weekend though. DH and I didn't get to :sex: last night but we have been every 2 days so today we should crossing fingers

Some cycles are like that.. my last cycle I had 15 straight highs, then went straight back to low.. didn't get a peak at all.

I'm hoping I get a peak this cycle


----------



## lindsay404

I have heard some people have got pregnant without a peak though so hpe that is the case x


----------



## SAJ

I'm on CD 15 and have had 6 highs so far. I hope I get a peak, just for comfort sake.... but now I'm not so sure that will happen!


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> morning girls I am on CD 14 and still HIGH omg! waste of sticks I sware its like 5 days HIGH I should ovulate this weekend though. DH and I didn't get to :sex: last night but we have been every 2 days so today we should crossing fingers

i had 15 high days last cycle! but then that was following an early Mc, but normally in low cd8-14 then high, so i waste sticks with lows!! but then im worried i'll miss it id=f by some strange chance i ovulate earlier ha ha. my opk this afternoon was getting darker so fingers crossed for my peak tomorrow :happydance: and for you too! :thumbup:


----------



## snl41296

ovulation should happen this weekend if anything on the 10th is what I am looking at. time will tell. I just gotta keep :sex: every 2 days we have been since af has left. so today is our day again. Im praying DH does


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ovulation should happen this weekend if anything on the 10th is what I am looking at. time will tell. I just gotta keep :sex: every 2 days we have been since af has left. so today is our day again. Im praying DH does

HA HA im too lazy to start after AF!! im thinking, as long as i get my peak tomorrow, tonight tomorrow night and sun night (and maybe monday morning if imogen stays in bed ha ha). we'll have to buddy up for the tww.


----------



## boxxee

Hello, everyone, am on my second month of CBFM, 
I bought 20 sticks with my monitor, Now i need more i was hopeing to get these from tescos or boots, but they dont sell any?
Were you use get your sticks from? 
Bought my monitor of amazon,


----------



## mandij33

Amazon or Ebay are the cheapest.. about £14 last time I got a box from Amazon


----------



## boxxee

Only 3 sticks left did not want to wait on delivery, Think I will order tonight and pay fast delivery just in case,


----------



## mandij33

Good Idea hun... I used a whole box of 20 last cycle :(
I had to buy a new box and they took about 4 days to arrive :/
Amazon are getting so slow at dispatching things lately.. I think I might have to buy some more.. I only have 10 left ( I hope I don't need anymore then that this cycle lol )


----------



## boxxee

Amazon aint the greatest for delivery, I was waiting on xmas prezzies for weeks, :wacko:
How long are your cycles? That must be costing you a penny or 2, It must be becasue of the highs with no peak,
How long have you been TTC for?


----------



## mandij33

My cycles are always 26 days long.. except last month it was 31 days :(
I have been ttc for 17 months now.

Yes I can imagine its gonna cost quite a bit by the time I get my bfp lol
on my 2nd box of 20 already. 1st cycle I only used 10.. 2nd cycle I used 20
Hoping my cycle is normal this month and I get a peak and only use 10 test sticks.. heres hoping lol

How long have you been ttc for hun?


----------



## boxxee

31 days is good, my cycles are 27 and 28,
We have been trying for a year now, I went 2 the doc's a few months back and got a blood test on my 21st day to check hormones and everything was ok they basically told me to come back, as it takes up to 2 years to conceive, 
But I am planning 2 go back in April and ask to be referred to a fertility clinic, 

Hopefully my CBFM and AC works tho,


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

Hi all,

Im new to the site, this is my first month of using my monitor!
Im on cd16 and still getting low readings, had no highs or peaks at all, slightly concerned but using my opk aswell! Last month got a positive opk on cd16 so should get a positive soon, well im hoping!

Anyone else experienced this with their monitor?

Thanks x


----------



## Allie84

MrsWishful, I am CD17 today and still low as well. :shrug: The past two cycles I was in high territory by now...

I was wondering, does everyone POAS the same way every day? Some days when I'm super sleepy I pee in a cup and dip for 15 seconds, other days I do it mid-stream but I don't know how long to do it for...3 seconds doesn't seem like enough? Anyways, I'm wondering if varying my POAS methods can be affecting the result with different amounts of hormone....


----------



## ljo1984

Cd16 and another high for me! but i kind of expected it when my OPKs wernt getting any darker yesterday evening. my LH line is a bit darker today and the 2 lines on stick are the same so fingers crossed for tomorrow. in a way im glad casue my plan to BD last night in preperation for a peak didnt work out, it to 2 yes TWO hours to finally get imogen off to sleep properly las night then OH had a headache so maybe we'll get the chance tonight and i'll be OPKing at work ha ha. Allie i always pee in a cup 1st, just to make sure its the same every day and to make sure i get enough on ha ha. xxx


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

Hi allie84, 
Ive just had my first high on cd17! Whoooo
Got a faint 2nd line on opk too so looks like im getting there slowly!

Was good to see im not alone!
I always pee in a pot to make sure consistent! 
Thanks for the reply!

Fingers crossed for us! Its going to be a busy weekend!


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
GOT MY PEAKKKKKKKK 
DID WE :sex: not at all :growlmad: not sure if we will either today b/c my DH is an ass! was supose to last night and didnt. I cant stand this shit anymore with him..... last time we DTD was on Wen...:growlmad: I kind of had a feeling I was going to


----------



## ljo1984

snl great on the peak! i got another high, but quick question! just done an opk at work and it is very positive!!! but my CBFM stick the 2 lines were the same, and not very strong, sooooo will it peak tomorrow or will it miss it? i really hope it peaks, i just like to see the egg come up ha ha, otherwise roll on for the ovulation pains later. and will have to make sure we BD tonight!


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> snl great on the peak! i got another high, but quick question! just done an opk at work and it is very positive!!! but my CBFM stick the 2 lines were the same, and not very strong, sooooo will it peak tomorrow or will it miss it? i really hope it peaks, i just like to see the egg come up ha ha, otherwise roll on for the ovulation pains later. and will have to make sure we BD tonight!

lmao I love seeing the egg LMAO u are the same as me. I think :sex: tonight you should be good then again Monday. thats my plan being that DH is a jerk and we didnt yesterday or last night for that fact. so mad at him. I although have to keep my cool and I will blast him after the fact LMAO I gotta be nice and not blow it :rofl:


----------



## ljo1984

thanks, yeh im gonna try and BD tonight, tomorrow night and mon morning or night (or both ha ha) and see if i peak tomorrow. gonna do at least 2 more opks today just to double check ha ha and then if i dont peak at least i'll be sure ive ovulated. good luck to you and sending baby dust your way. xxxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

I have been so rubbish with my CBFM this month girls. Ive only tested with it about 3 times all month lolim now on CD19 lol im really rubbish :haha:

I think im 1 dpo today tho lol wish me luck for a sticky bean :) x


----------



## JeannieB

Hi Ladies,

Has anyone here ever had implantation bleeding? I had am early miscarriage in Sept., but didn't have any implantation bleeding. I've been using the CBFM and I have had high readings every day from day 7 until now (day 22). The hubs and I have been BD-ing every other night, just in case. This past Thursday, CD 20, I found a little blood when I went to the bathroom. Sorry to be graphic, but it was dark brown and only a little bit. And that was it....I thought maybe I was having a weird cycle and getting AF, but I haven't had anything since then...could it be implantation bleeding? Has anyone ever had anything like this?


----------



## SAJ

i'm getting frustrated with my body:growlmad: it's my first month using the monitor and I'm still getting highs and my opk's aren't showing any sign of a positive in the near future. I'm due to ov Sunday or Monday, and my husband leaves Monday to go back to work. <insert heavy sigh!> 

snl, hopefully you coax your hubby into DTD tonight lol maybe try giving him bedroom eyes ;;) hehe


----------



## Tccno2

JeannieB said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone here ever had implantation bleeding? I had am early miscarriage in Sept., but didn't have any implantation bleeding. I've been using the CBFM and I have had high readings every day from day 7 until now (day 22). The hubs and I have been BD-ing every other night, just in case. This past Thursday, CD 20, I found a little blood when I went to the bathroom. Sorry to be graphic, but it was dark brown and only a little bit. And that was it....I thought maybe I was having a weird cycle and getting AF, but I haven't had anything since then...could it be implantation bleeding? Has anyone ever had anything like this?

Hi! I have had IB's with both of my pregancies (i have one DD) and it was just a tiny bit of spotting on one occasion. You can also have a small ovulation bleed though so have you already confirmed your ovulation for this cycle? 

You can usually test about 2/3 days after a IB as your HCG should be up high enough to detect. I hope this is it for you! X


----------



## Tccno2

xMissxZoiex said:


> I have been so rubbish with my CBFM this month girls. Ive only tested with it about 3 times all month lolim now on CD19 lol im really rubbish :haha:
> 
> I think im 1 dpo today tho lol wish me luck for a sticky bean :) x

Good luck and :dust: to you Zoie!

I'm cd 13 and low but I seem to go low to peak these days so im trying not to stress!! :winkwink:


----------



## Tccno2

SAJ said:


> i'm getting frustrated with my body:growlmad: it's my first month using the monitor and I'm still getting highs and my opk's aren't showing any sign of a positive in the near future. I'm due to ov Sunday or Monday, and my husband leaves Monday to go back to work. <insert heavy sigh!>
> 
> snl, hopefully you coax your hubby into DTD tonight lol maybe try giving him bedroom eyes ;;) hehe

What cycle day are you Saj?

I'm cd13 and low. I usually peak about cd 16/17. Also with it being your first month with it (am I right in thinking that?) you might not get a peak because the monitor is still getting used to you. Ladies on this thread seem to get a lot of highs the first month but it doesn't mean they didn't ovulate... Try not to be too discouraged!

:dust: to you xx


----------



## sagelola

Tccno2...thank you for saying that the first month a lot of ladies don't get a peak! I sure didn't. I think it gave me about 5 high days...I confirmed ovulation with a digital ovulation predictor, and then my temps. Just hearing that other ladies don't get a peak the first time helps, though! (also...this wasn't my month. But I at least feel better to know I am ovulating!)


----------



## SAJ

Tccno2 said:


> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> i'm getting frustrated with my body:growlmad: it's my first month using the monitor and I'm still getting highs and my opk's aren't showing any sign of a positive in the near future. I'm due to ov Sunday or Monday, and my husband leaves Monday to go back to work. <insert heavy sigh!>
> 
> snl, hopefully you coax your hubby into DTD tonight lol maybe try giving him bedroom eyes ;;) hehe
> 
> What cycle day are you Saj?
> 
> I'm cd13 and low. I usually peak about cd 16/17. Also with it being your first month with it (am I right in thinking that?) you might not get a peak because the monitor is still getting used to you. Ladies on this thread seem to get a lot of highs the first month but it doesn't mean they didn't ovulate... Try not to be too discouraged!
> 
> :dust: to you xxClick to expand...

Thanks! I'm on CD16 today (according to FF) and CD15 according to the monitor. I know some of the ladies said the monitor may not show me a peak but I can't help feeling like we, once again, will miss that eggy with my husband leaving on Monday. I guess I can only hope for the best. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Tccno2

sagelola said:


> Tccno2...thank you for saying that the first month a lot of ladies don't get a peak! I sure didn't. I think it gave me about 5 high days...I confirmed ovulation with a digital ovulation predictor, and then my temps. Just hearing that other ladies don't get a peak the first time helps, though! (also...this wasn't my month. But I at least feel better to know I am ovulating!)

Aw your welcome! It's annoying to spend so much on a monitor and sticks and yet it not Peak when it should!! But it will get to know you quite quickly and it will hopefully give you about 5 fertile days which would be useful for getting those :spermy: in position! X


----------



## snl41296

do you guys normally :sex: when u get the peak? and after? or before and after?
Got my peak today and we :sex: this morning but did every other day before that on my High days. SHould I be good? or try one more time to be safe? felt ovulation pains late last night for the first time ever


----------



## Tccno2

snl41296 said:


> do you guys normally :sex: when u get the peak? and after? or before and after?
> Got my peak today and we :sex: this morning but did every other day before that on my High days. SHould I be good? or try one more time to be safe? felt ovulation pains late last night for the first time ever

Im usually knackered from :sex: by the the first Peak and give up... BUT im on cycle 8 now so I'm thinking that maybe that isn't the right thing to do! This month we are trying the smep so that's every other day, 3 days in a row from the first Peak & then miss a day and then once more for luck! Can't hurt can it?


----------



## snl41296

Tccno2 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> do you guys normally :sex: when u get the peak? and after? or before and after?
> Got my peak today and we :sex: this morning but did every other day before that on my High days. SHould I be good? or try one more time to be safe? felt ovulation pains late last night for the first time ever
> 
> Im usually knackered from :sex: by the the first Peak and give up... BUT im on cycle 8 now so I'm thinking that maybe that isn't the right thing to do! This month we are trying the smep so that's every other day, 3 days in a row from the first Peak & then miss a day and then once more for luck! Can't hurt can it?Click to expand...

even the first peak you can :sex: then do one more day :thumbup:


----------



## JeannieB

Tccno2 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> 
> Has anyone here ever had implantation bleeding? I had am early miscarriage in Sept., but didn't have any implantation bleeding. I've been using the CBFM and I have had high readings every day from day 7 until now (day 22). The hubs and I have been BD-ing every other night, just in case. This past Thursday, CD 20, I found a little blood when I went to the bathroom. Sorry to be graphic, but it was dark brown and only a little bit. And that was it....I thought maybe I was having a weird cycle and getting AF, but I haven't had anything since then...could it be implantation bleeding? Has anyone ever had anything like this?
> 
> Hi! I have had IB's with both of my pregancies (i have one DD) and it was just a tiny bit of spotting on one occasion. You can also have a small ovulation bleed though so have you already confirmed your ovulation for this cycle?
> 
> You can usually test about 2/3 days after a IB as your HCG should be up high enough to detect. I hope this is it for you! XClick to expand...

Hi! Thanks for that info! I didn't confirm what day I was ovulating because I have irregular cycles and my cbfm said high everyday so far this cycle. I'm gonna try a test tomorrow to see if I get a :bfp: thanks for your info on you experience. It was very helpful :)


----------



## ljo1984

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
yay i got my peak!!! my opk was still positive aswell but not as strong as yesterday but think i'll ovulate some time today maybe. BD'd last night, will do tonight and might see if he'll consider monday morning aswell before he goes to work just to be safe ha ha!


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

Yay I got my peak too!! Cd18 finally!

Better get bding!!

Good luck everyone! X


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yay i got my peak!!! my opk was still positive aswell but not as strong as yesterday but think i'll ovulate some time today maybe. BD'd last night, will do tonight and might see if he'll consider monday morning aswell before he goes to work just to be safe ha ha!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
A day after me =) 
I am going to try hard for DH to BD tonight I am hoping but doubt it highly. but I am ok with it. we BD'ed yesterday first peak day. I dont test anymore b/c I dont like wasting sticks :rofl: so I didnt today test but I did a OPK at 6am and its still way dark. I am sure it will fade throughout the day. like always so I am happy with my BD'ing. I hope clomid 100mg and everything else works this cycle.. :dust: to us


----------



## boxxee

Hi Every1, 
I got my high today on CBFM, Like clockwork, Its CD11 on a 28 day cycle,
When reading this forum it looks like most are getting High and peak later than me, 

Can i ask a few to pop a wee message with what CD11 use get high and peaks on and how long your cycles are?

Just so i can compare because mines seems really early, Or an advice,,, thanks


----------



## snl41296

boxxee said:


> Hi Every1,
> I got my high today on CBFM, Like clockwork, Its CD11 on a 28 day cycle,
> When reading this forum it looks like most are getting High and peak later than me,
> 
> Can i ask a few to pop a wee message with what CD11 use get high and peaks on and how long your cycles are?
> 
> Just so i can compare because mines seems really early, Or an advice,,, thanks

i got my HIGH on CD 9 this cycle and stayed till CD14 then I got my PEAK like always I ovulate CD 14-17 never later I think u are on the right track hun..


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining but really need some advice on the cbfm xxxx it my 1st month using cd1 was 1st of jan, so im now on cd9 still on lows xx when should i get my first high? i have quite regular periods xx really excited about using the cbfm as ive heard so many good stories on it xx i have 2 kids but had an ectopic 4 months before my last child and another one 10 months after my last child hoping it doesnt take to long xx good luck to everyone and sending plenty of :dust: to you all xxxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining but really need some advice on the cbfm xxxx it my 1st month using cd1 was 1st of jan, so im now on cd9 still on lows xx when should i get my first high? i have quite regular periods xx really excited about using the cbfm as ive heard so many good stories on it xx i have 2 kids but had an ectopic 4 months before my last child and another one 10 months after my last child hoping it doesnt take to long xx good luck to everyone and sending plenty of :dust: to you all xxxxxxx

i got PG the 2nd month using it that was 5 yrs ago Wow 5 yrs ago I was pg thats a long ass time LMAO anyway, my duaghter will be 4 in march and we are TTC #2 been tryign for 10 months no luck yet. 
since its your first month using it just let the machine do the work, it will work and its getting to know your body. I normally get highs anywhere between CD 9 to CD 13 then PEAK. I do peak every time :winkwink: good luck :dust:


----------



## ttcbaby117

lovebeing - The first month is really an experiment....dont worry if you dont get a peak this month some women dont. If your cycles are irregular then you could start getting highs at anytime. usually around 5-6 days before you should get a peak...again...you might not get a peak. I would use OPKs as back up this month until the cbfm gets to you know your cycle.

Yeah for all the peaks we got! Get to the bding!

Boxxee - last month I had my first high on cd9 and first peak on cd13. My cycle was 27 days. The month before, which was my first month, I had my first high on cd9 and my peak came on cd14, that cycle was 28 days. I hope that helps! When does your cbfm first ask for sticks? Mine started asking me yesterday at cd6, but I didnt test b/c I know it is going to be low.....I also didnt test this morning at cd7. I think I will start tomorrow with the sticks just to see. I have never ovulated before cd13 in my life so we will see.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

This is my 3rd month with no peaks!! Help! This can be very frustrating!


----------



## boxxee

Hey 117, I get asked for sticks on CD6, but when i hit my peak i don't use any other sticks for that month cause i heard that it auto goes peak again high and low, so to save the sticks i stop then, Looking comparison to yourself my peak seems to be about the same as mines :thumbup:, just looking at some other post it can be alot later, I love the Cbfm it make figuring out when you ovulate so much easier i found with out the monitor and normal ov sticks hard to read,,,:wacko:


----------



## loopy013

hi ladies,

can anyone help? This is my 1st month using the CBFM I got my 1st high reading yesterday. Just wondered am I supposed to bd on every high and every peak?

Thanks!


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> yay i got my peak!!! my opk was still positive aswell but not as strong as yesterday but think i'll ovulate some time today maybe. BD'd last night, will do tonight and might see if he'll consider monday morning aswell before he goes to work just to be safe ha ha!
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> A day after me =)
> I am going to try hard for DH to BD tonight I am hoping but doubt it highly. but I am ok with it. we BD'ed yesterday first peak day. I dont test anymore b/c I dont like wasting sticks :rofl: so I didnt today test but I did a OPK at 6am and its still way dark. I am sure it will fade throughout the day. like always so I am happy with my BD'ing. I hope clomid 100mg and everything else works this cycle.. :dust: to usClick to expand...


Ithink you'll be covered but if you can get him to participate one last time every swimmer counts ha ha! im a little concerened! prob nothing but its making me think maybe i havnt actually released an egg!! ive had no ovulation pain this month which i usually get! had a twinge or 2 but not like the normal pains and my EWCM had stopped! had some fri and yesterday till evening and its gone creamy. i use pre seed so that should be ok from that prespective but its just worrying me! grrrrr. i'll BD like planned anyway, if i havnt theres nothing i can do about it. oh im on soy aswell, and started vit b6 this cycle to lengthen my LP. oh the joys of TTC!!! oh and i also stop using tests after my 1st peak lol.


----------



## SAJ

congrats to those who got their peaks! Get BD'ing and keeping my fx for you!

I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow. I'm REEALLY hoping it's today because my husband leaves tomorrow, and I am having some aches in my lower stomach/back on both sides (not the middle). I got a high again today on the monitor, but did an opk about 20 minutes ago and it was aaalmost positive (not sure if it's on the way up or down of surge...but I'll test again tonight to see what it's at). My question is, does ov happen really 24-36 hours after a positive opk? Because for fun I put it in FF as a pos and it said I will ov anywhere between today and Tuesday....so I'm a bit confused. I can't hope enough that it's today, as my ov time won't match up with when my husband is home again until POSSIBLY april or may. :cry: ](*,)


----------



## ljo1984

i think everyone is different when it comes to time between surge and actual ovulation. but sperm live for 5-7 days so BD as much as you can and im sure you'll be covered. i'll keep everything crossed that you get your BFP this month. xxx


----------



## snl41296

I have never ever had ovulation cramps till I am on clomid. I ovulate every month as well.


----------



## Trying4Angel1

CD 14 today and i got my peak!!! good thing we've been busy:blush:


----------



## SAJ

lol good luck Trying4!

Thanks for the response ljo. Btw, your LO is adorable!!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

SAJ said:


> congrats to those who got their peaks! Get BD'ing and keeping my fx for you!
> 
> I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow. I'm REEALLY hoping it's today because my husband leaves tomorrow, and I am having some aches in my lower stomach/back on both sides (not the middle). I got a high again today on the monitor, but did an opk about 20 minutes ago and it was aaalmost positive (not sure if it's on the way up or down of surge...but I'll test again tonight to see what it's at). My question is, does ov happen really 24-36 hours after a positive opk? Because for fun I put it in FF as a pos and it said I will ov anywhere between today and Tuesday....so I'm a bit confused. I can't hope enough that it's today, as my ov time won't match up with when my husband is home again until POSSIBLY april or may. :cry: ](*,)

Here is something i learnt about the CBFM which may or may not help you. I don't know how many months you have been using it, but for the first few it may not detect a peak. However, after it reads your stick, if you take it out of the machine and look at it with the end you peed on facing left the blue line on the left should be as dark or darker then the line on the right- this is a peak. If it is almost as dark but not quite that would be a high and if it is barely there (and the line on the right is much darker) you have a low! This is how i have been able to figure out on a "high" day if my peak was coming up soon or not! hope this made sense.. and helps a little!\

Also.. O can be anywhere from 12-36 hours following a peak!


----------



## MissSazra

Hi, just wondering if anyone can help and put my mind at ease?

Yesterday I got a high on the monitor and as I wasn't expecting to ovulate for a few days I thought I'd have a couple more highs then a peak. But today I got the peak. Hubby and I only dtd yesterday after seeing the high, so I'm worried we haven't done enough. Obviously we will dtd again tonight and tomorrow but will I have done enough? Last month the monitor did the same thing, but I ovulated so late we had been dtd plenty to make sure we had caught. Although, clearly that didn't work either or I wouldn't be here worrying about it all again.

Any help would be great, have I messed this one up, or will it be enough at the right time?

Thanks
XX


----------



## ljo1984

MissSazra said:


> Hi, just wondering if anyone can help and put my mind at ease?
> 
> Yesterday I got a high on the monitor and as I wasn't expecting to ovulate for a few days I thought I'd have a couple more highs then a peak. But today I got the peak. Hubby and I only dtd yesterday after seeing the high, so I'm worried we haven't done enough. Obviously we will dtd again tonight and tomorrow but will I have done enough? Last month the monitor did the same thing, but I ovulated so late we had been dtd plenty to make sure we had caught. Although, clearly that didn't work either or I wouldn't be here worrying about it all again.
> 
> Any help would be great, have I messed this one up, or will it be enough at the right time?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> XX


yeh that should be fine as long as you get some BDing in over your peak days aswell. we BD'd sat night after i got a high but in the afternoon my other OPK's were positive, also BD last night my 1st peak and will try fit it in tonight aswell- i did mention this moring but it never happened, plus someone house alarm went off and woke LO up anyway grrrrrr. but yeh you should be covered.


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> I have never ever had ovulation cramps till I am on clomid. I ovulate every month as well.

i only used to have them on the left, but since having imogen its been on both (unless thats the soy doing it?!) but this month nothing! but surly if soy has been working for me, it should have done this month aswell!!! but then i usually get my surge in the morning but this month it was in the afternoon with a peak the following morning, its all different and i dont like it! i hate this game ha ha!!!


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I have never ever had ovulation cramps till I am on clomid. I ovulate every month as well.
> 
> i only used to have them on the left, but since having imogen its been on both (unless thats the soy doing it?!) but this month nothing! but surly if soy has been working for me, it should have done this month aswell!!! but then i usually get my surge in the morning but this month it was in the afternoon with a peak the following morning, its all different and i dont like it! i hate this game ha ha!!!Click to expand...

how long are u guys trying? been 10 months for us. with Hailey It happened in 2 months we were in shock but a good shock...


----------



## SAJ

Trying4Angel1 said:


> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> congrats to those who got their peaks! Get BD'ing and keeping my fx for you!
> 
> I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow. I'm REEALLY hoping it's today because my husband leaves tomorrow, and I am having some aches in my lower stomach/back on both sides (not the middle). I got a high again today on the monitor, but did an opk about 20 minutes ago and it was aaalmost positive (not sure if it's on the way up or down of surge...but I'll test again tonight to see what it's at). My question is, does ov happen really 24-36 hours after a positive opk? Because for fun I put it in FF as a pos and it said I will ov anywhere between today and Tuesday....so I'm a bit confused. I can't hope enough that it's today, as my ov time won't match up with when my husband is home again until POSSIBLY april or may. :cry: ](*,)
> 
> Here is something i learnt about the CBFM which may or may not help you. I don't know how many months you have been using it, but for the first few it may not detect a peak. However, after it reads your stick, if you take it out of the machine and look at it with the end you peed on facing left the blue line on the left should be as dark or darker then the line on the right- this is a peak. If it is almost as dark but not quite that would be a high and if it is barely there (and the line on the right is much darker) you have a low! This is how i have been able to figure out on a "high" day if my peak was coming up soon or not! hope this made sense.. and helps a little!\
> 
> Also.. O can be anywhere from 12-36 hours following a peak!Click to expand...

Thanks so much! That definitely helps a lot. I thought there should be some way to interpret those lines, but then the booklets says to not interpret them lol. Oh well. By the looks of today's CBFM stick, the lines are SO close to being the same, if not already. It's hard because I can always convince my eyes to see it both ways lol. Thanks again so much!


----------



## lindsay404

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies hope you dont mind me joining but really need some advice on the cbfm xxxx it my 1st month using cd1 was 1st of jan, so im now on cd9 still on lows xx when should i get my first high? i have quite regular periods xx really excited about using the cbfm as ive heard so many good stories on it xx i have 2 kids but had an ectopic 4 months before my last child and another one 10 months after my last child hoping it doesnt take to long xx good luck to everyone and sending plenty of :dust: to you all xxxxxxx

Hi,

I started it this month too and i got high fertility on cycle day 11. and then I kept getting highs and was worried

ANyway I got my peak on cycle day 20, and i also got my smiley face on the clearblue digital so I know it has picked it up right

Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I have never ever had ovulation cramps till I am on clomid. I ovulate every month as well.
> 
> i only used to have them on the left, but since having imogen its been on both (unless thats the soy doing it?!) but this month nothing! but surly if soy has been working for me, it should have done this month aswell!!! but then i usually get my surge in the morning but this month it was in the afternoon with a peak the following morning, its all different and i dont like it! i hate this game ha ha!!!Click to expand...
> 
> how long are u guys trying? been 10 months for us. with Hailey It happened in 2 months we were in shock but a good shock...Click to expand...

ive not used any protection since having imogen, i was breast feeding upuntil a few weeks ago and got AF back in august so i coulnt since then as TTC, i had a BFP in nov but started bleeding and a week later was finally BFN, so last cycle was very very long!!! i fell on with my 1st in our 2nd month TTC and imogen 2 months after i lost her. i just need to think positive i probably have ovulated properly, im just being stupid ha ha. what are you hoping for 2nd time around? i love a little boy but obviously as long as its healthy thats the main thing. xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Boxxee - Oh ok...well I am not going to start my sticks till about 10 dpo, which should still be high and then I should get my peak around cd12....gosh if I am so sure of this why am I even using the cbfm....LOL....I guess it makes me feel better! I love my cbfm also, it really takes the guess work away!

Loopy - welcome!!!! You should try to bd every other day on the high days and when you get your peak do it every day for 3 to 4 days. This will make sure you are def. covered!

SAJ - if you bd before he leaves and you ov the next day you are covered! The say the best days to bd is the three days leading up to ov.....so it sounds like your timing might just be perfect! G/L

Trying- woohoo! I just love getting that eggy!

SNL - Just curious b/c I ov on my own also, but how will the clomid help if you already ovulate?

Misssaz - you should be covered...as long as you bd today!


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi, well this is so confusing but exciting lol xx ok so im still showing low on the monitor im now cd10 hoping to get a high very soon x i only have one line one my stick is that normal? its quite dark and its not at the end where you pee its at the other end does anyone know what this means?:help:


----------



## Isabel209

hi ladies

Yes this is a bit confusing for me as well. My monitor didn&#8217;t arrive yet but I am sure that when I start using it, I will ask for your help&#8230;. I know that you ladies are very helpful so I keep my mind at rest &#61514; xxx


----------



## snl41296

ttcbaby117 said:


> Boxxee - Oh ok...well I am not going to start my sticks till about 10 dpo, which should still be high and then I should get my peak around cd12....gosh if I am so sure of this why am I even using the cbfm....LOL....I guess it makes me feel better! I love my cbfm also, it really takes the guess work away!
> 
> Loopy - welcome!!!! You should try to bd every other day on the high days and when you get your peak do it every day for 3 to 4 days. This will make sure you are def. covered!
> 
> SAJ - if you bd before he leaves and you ov the next day you are covered! The say the best days to bd is the three days leading up to ov.....so it sounds like your timing might just be perfect! G/L
> 
> Trying- woohoo! I just love getting that eggy!
> 
> SNL - Just curious b/c I ov on my own also, but how will the clomid help if you already ovulate?
> 
> Misssaz - you should be covered...as long as you bd today!

certains days gives u either 1, better eggs or 2 more eggs :winkwink:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh well I might have to try it again. They put me on it before I had my fibroid surgery but it didnt work.....and I didnt really understand why but I didnt care, i was doing anything to avoid surgery. I might have to try it again...thx!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

lovebeingmum said:


> hi, well this is so confusing but exciting lol xx ok so im still showing low on the monitor im now cd10 hoping to get a high very soon x i only have one line one my stick is that normal? its quite dark and its not at the end where you pee its at the other end does anyone know what this means?:help:

i posted this earlier.. should help

Here is something i learnt about the CBFM which may or may not help you. I don't know how many months you have been using it, but for the first few it may not detect a peak. However, after it reads your stick, if you take it out of the machine and look at it with the end you peed on facing left the blue line on the left should be as dark or darker then the line on the right- this is a peak. If it is almost as dark but not quite that would be a high and if it is barely there (and the line on the right is much darker) you have a low! This is how i have been able to figure out on a "high" day if my peak was coming up soon or not! hope this made sense.. and helps a little!


----------



## Pinkee

So I'm CD6 and I was excited to start w the monitor and as soon as I stuck the stick in the batterie notification came on!
If I change the batteries is it going to send the cbfm back to CD1?


----------



## ljo1984

im sure it says in the instructions you should change them when the notification comes on and you wont loose were you are, info stored so i'd get them changed. xx


----------



## Trying4Angel1

SAJ said:


> Trying4Angel1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> congrats to those who got their peaks! Get BD'ing and keeping my fx for you!
> 
> I'm due to ovulate today or tomorrow. I'm REEALLY hoping it's today because my husband leaves tomorrow, and I am having some aches in my lower stomach/back on both sides (not the middle). I got a high again today on the monitor, but did an opk about 20 minutes ago and it was aaalmost positive (not sure if it's on the way up or down of surge...but I'll test again tonight to see what it's at). My question is, does ov happen really 24-36 hours after a positive opk? Because for fun I put it in FF as a pos and it said I will ov anywhere between today and Tuesday....so I'm a bit confused. I can't hope enough that it's today, as my ov time won't match up with when my husband is home again until POSSIBLY april or may. :cry: ](*,)
> 
> Here is something i learnt about the CBFM which may or may not help you. I don't know how many months you have been using it, but for the first few it may not detect a peak. However, after it reads your stick, if you take it out of the machine and look at it with the end you peed on facing left the blue line on the left should be as dark or darker then the line on the right- this is a peak. If it is almost as dark but not quite that would be a high and if it is barely there (and the line on the right is much darker) you have a low! This is how i have been able to figure out on a "high" day if my peak was coming up soon or not! hope this made sense.. and helps a little!\
> 
> Also.. O can be anywhere from 12-36 hours following a peak!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much! That definitely helps a lot. I thought there should be some way to interpret those lines, but then the booklets says to not interpret them lol. Oh well. By the looks of today's CBFM stick, the lines are SO close to being the same, if not already. It's hard because I can always convince my eyes to see it both ways lol. Thanks again so much!Click to expand...

No Worries! I know it says not to interpret them but i did some research on how you can interpret them and it definetly makes sense and works for me! If both your lines are very close to the same darkness I would expect a peak tomorrow, so get busy!!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Trying4Angel1 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> hi, well this is so confusing but exciting lol xx ok so im still showing low on the monitor im now cd10 hoping to get a high very soon x i only have one line one my stick is that normal? its quite dark and its not at the end where you pee its at the other end does anyone know what this means?:help:
> 
> i posted this earlier.. should help..
> Here is something i learnt about the CBFM which may or may not help you. I don't know how many months you have been using it, but for the first few it may not detect a peak. However, after it reads your stick, if you take it out of the machine and look at it with the end you peed on facing left the blue line on the left should be as dark or darker then the line on the right- this is a peak. If it is almost as dark but not quite that would be a high and if it is barely there (and the line on the right is much darker) you have a low! This is how i have been able to figure out on a "high" day if my peak was coming up soon or not! hope this made sense.. and helps a little!Click to expand...

ALSO.. i know for me i get 1 high and then a peak so don't be worried if you're getting a lot of lows because once the monitor knows you, the highs and peaks come very quickly. Within a day you will notice the lines getting darker!


----------



## ttcbaby117

pinkee - You shouldnt lose any data from changing the batteries, but maybe read the insert to confirm.


----------



## JeannieB

Hi Ladies! Quick question...has anyone ever ovulated after day 24 of their cycle? I have gotten high reading every day since day 7 this month, never had a peak, but the hubs and I have been dtd every other day, just to put in a good effort. I honestly think I may be pregnant (scheduled a blood test for Thurs), but I don't want to stop dtd unless I absolutely know. The hubs and I are tired! I would love a few nights off, hence my question if I should keep up the pace after cd 25, even if the monito still says high everyday.


----------



## Pinkee

I hope it doesn't, bought it off of ebay and didn't come with the insert :wacko:


----------



## SAJ

JeannieB said:


> Hi Ladies! Quick question...has anyone ever ovulated after day 24 of their cycle? I have gotten high reading every day since day 7 this month, never had a peak, but the hubs and I have been dtd every other day, just to put in a good effort. I honestly think I may be pregnant (scheduled a blood test for Thurs), but I don't want to stop dtd unless I absolutely know. The hubs and I are tired! I would love a few nights off, hence my question if I should keep up the pace after cd 25, even if the monito still says high everyday.

Hi JeannieB, since I have started charting (7 cycles) I found one month that I ov'd late (CD29)...but this was an off month for me. I travelled twice that month and I know that delays me. Good luck!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

Pinkee said:


> I hope it doesn't, bought it off of ebay and didn't come with the insert :wacko:

google "Clear blue fertility monitor" and on their main page you can download a copy of the instructions!


----------



## SAJ

Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi ladies, well im still showing low and its now cd 11 but i noticed on the stick that there is now definitly another line whereas there wasnt before so hopefully i will get my highs and hopefully a peak xx :dust: to us all xx i really love this site, its so nice to have people to talk to that are going through the same thing xx just to check do i :sex: on all the high days and the peak days??


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jeannie - I think it is possible to ovulate later...is this your first month using your cbfm? Sometimes in the first month you wont get a peak...that is why i ask.


----------



## Isabel209

SAJ said:


> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!


Helllooo

I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.

I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.

But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
:cry:


----------



## JeannieB

ttcbaby117 said:


> Jeannie - I think it is possible to ovulate later...is this your first month using your cbfm? Sometimes in the first month you wont get a peak...that is why i ask.

Hi! It is my first month with the monitor, and today CD 25, I finally am back at low. I must have ovulated already, which is good cause I need a break from dtd every other night! I had high readings from CD 7 until CD 24, and the hubs and I dtd every other day. I'm back at low now, so I guess that means we don't have to keep trying?

To be honest, I think I might be preggers, I have been feeling sort of off and I think I had implantation bleeding about a week ago. Tests are still coming up bfn, but I scheduled a blood test for Thursday. Just hoping that this is my month and I don't have another mc. The first one was traumatic enough!


----------



## loopy013

Hi sn141296 thanks for the welcome!

Trying4Angel1 - I looked at my test sticks this morning and the two lines are more or less the same light blue colour now so does this mean I will get a peak very soon? I've been on a 'high' reading for the last four days.

Jeannie B - I totally understand how you feel I could do with a rest too and I haven't even got a peak yet! We've bedded the last two nights but I think tonight will have to be a night off. I wasn't sure how often to bed but some people have said it should be every day on the highs others say every other! As its the 1st month using the CBFM you tend to get quite a few more than just two like the booklet states lol! Hope your feeling is right and you get a BFP soon! x


----------



## JeannieB

loopy013 said:


> Hi sn141296 thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Trying4Angel1 - I looked at my test sticks this morning and the two lines are more or less the same light blue colour now so does this mean I will get a peak very soon? I've been on a 'high' reading for the last four days.
> 
> Jeannie B - I totally understand how you feel I could do with a rest too and I haven't even got a peak yet! We've bedded the last two nights but I think tonight will have to be a night off. I wasn't sure how often to bed but some people have said it should be every day on the highs others say every other! As its the 1st month using the CBFM you tend to get quite a few more than just two like the booklet states lol! Hope your feeling is right and you get a BFP soon! x

Hi Loopy. We dtd every other day on all the high days, so pretty much every other day for about 2 1/2 weeks! I was so ready for my peak this month, but never got it, so I didn't want to just give up. Its funny cause we started dtd every day and got too tired, so we agreed to do it every other day. I've actually heard that it is good to do it every other day instead of every day, to give the guy a chance to get his sperm count up again. I wish the booklet would put somewhere in bold print that the first month you may not get a peak! :) We'll see if the method to my madness actually worked on Friday!


----------



## Trying4Angel1

loopy013 said:


> Hi sn141296 thanks for the welcome!
> 
> Trying4Angel1 - I looked at my test sticks this morning and the two lines are more or less the same light blue colour now so does this mean I will get a peak very soon? I've been on a 'high' reading for the last four days.
> 
> Jeannie B - I totally understand how you feel I could do with a rest too and I haven't even got a peak yet! We've bedded the last two nights but I think tonight will have to be a night off. I wasn't sure how often to bed but some people have said it should be every day on the highs others say every other! As its the 1st month using the CBFM you tend to get quite a few more than just two like the booklet states lol! Hope your feeling is right and you get a BFP soon! x

Yepp! probably within a day or two I would say! For me, once the two lines are the same color i ALWAYS get a peak the next day! Good luck!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jeannie - i hope you get your bfp...good to hear you are back to low...sounds like you did ov...


----------



## SAJ

Isabel209 said:


> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...

We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi, also when would i be able to test with an ept after ov?


----------



## ttcbaby117

It is most accurate after your period is late, but I always test at 12 dpo....cuz i cant wait those two extra days...LOL


----------



## mrsamyrach

has anyone had 12 highs on the trot
im on cd22 have a stressful month nan had big op and my oh brother died unexpectedly
so i tried soy last month but gaved this month a miss
i just dont know what is happening
can you get a bfp on a high on monitor
my boobs are killing


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsamy - take a pg test hun! How many dpo are you at? If your boobs are hurting you probably oved as that is a side effect of progesterone, which is the hormone that increases after ovulation. Good Luck hun!


----------



## JeannieB

ttcbaby117 said:


> Jeannie - i hope you get your bfp...good to hear you are back to low...sounds like you did ov...

Ttcbaby117...if you get a low reading on the cbfm, I know that means you aren't ovulating, but can you be pregnant and get a low reading? I know it measures certain hormones and aren't those hormones supposed to be high during pregnancy? Just curious if you know the answer... :)


----------



## mrsamyrach

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mrsamy - take a pg test hun! How many dpo are you at? If your boobs are hurting you probably oved as that is a side effect of progesterone, which is the hormone that increases after ovulation. Good Luck hun!

i always get a peak on the monitor but not this month
ff is saying i ovd 3 days ago whicvh is no deffo no
if i have ovd why is the monitor still giving me highs???


----------



## snl41296

u think I have a chance girls. I only got to BD on my Peak day. I would have liked to do one more day but Dh was not having it b/c prior to peak we were BD'ing every other day I am in my 2ww now


----------



## Isabel209

SAJ said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...

Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXX


----------



## JeannieB

Isabel209 said:


> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXXClick to expand...

Hi Isabel...Do you get your estrogen levels monitored as well? My dr just did blood work on me to make sure everything is fine and she said it is, other than my estrogen is a little low (but she didn't think it was a cause for concern)...do you know if that would cause a mc? Are estrogen and progesterone levels connected? I had a mc in Sept and I think I might be preggers again now (waiting to go get a blood test) but I am SOOOO nervous of mc again!


----------



## cylla2000

good morning ladies well i received my monitor just in time for my first cycle :) I am on cycle day 8 reading low .


----------



## Isabel209

JeannieB said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isabel...Do you get your estrogen levels monitored as well? My dr just did blood work on me to make sure everything is fine and she said it is, other than my estrogen is a little low (but she didn't think it was a cause for concern)...do you know if that would cause a mc? Are estrogen and progesterone levels connected? I had a mc in Sept and I think I might be preggers again now (waiting to go get a blood test) but I am SOOOO nervous of mc again!Click to expand...

Hi, I came across this info and thought of sharing it with you. It is exactly the same words my gynae tells me: 

Most definitely, estrogen plays a role in female fertility and specifically ovulation. Estrogen is the dominant hormone in the first half of the menstrual cycle and continues to play a part throughout the second half as well. If a woman is deficient in estrogen symptoms such as hot flashes, headaches, night sweats and vaginal dryness may occur. If estrogen is low, the normal feedback mechanisms of the hypothalamus and pituitary do not function causing an imbalance in the natural menstruation cycle. In such women the lining of the uterus is scant and not hospitable to a pregnancy. More often than not, in these women, ovulation may not occur at all.

An adequate amount of progesterone is crucial to a woman who is trying to become pregnant. That is because, it actually prepares the uterine wall for implantation of the fertilized egg. Insufficient levels of progesterone, or if it is produced for too little time, can mean the egg cannot survive inside the hostile uterine lining. This is known as a defective or inadequate luteal phase or luteal phase defect.

If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. You should wait till you ovulate, and then four to six days after possible conception do a blood test for hCG to see if youre pregnant. If you are, start the progesterone; that way you will increase you chance of having a healthy baby.

So yes, progesterone and estrogen are very important while trying to get pregnant. My doctor also told me that if you conceive while having a low level of progesterone, you will be likely to miscarry. I have very low progesterone and also estrogen. Vitamins are not helping me at all. I think stress, diet and lack of exercise will affect these two hormones. I really cant get into exercise and my gynae always tells me to exercise as it is highly imp while TTC.

Hope this info was helpful to you..
:kiss:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jeannie - If you were pregnant then OPKs are known to give you a positive....It is not extremely accurate though, so you should def. do a pg test.

Mrsamy - I would say that you probably oved as FF is saying but sometimes the LH surge is so short that the monitor does not pick it up. You should go back down to low in the next few days. I wouldnt worry about it...Another possibility is that your body tried to ov but didnt. Lets see what the next few days show as far as your temp and your cbfm tests and we can further evalutate....

SNL - bding on your peak is great timing...of course it would have been better to bding through your 2 peak days and the high there after but women have been known to get pg from doing only once.....I wouldnt stress about...just let your body do its magic.

So today is cd 10 for me and I am still not getting a high which is weird for me....I usually get highs from cd9 or 10 and ov around cd 13 or 14....it is weird...I hope I get a high tomorrow....


----------



## mrsamyrach

ttcbaby117 said:


> Jeannie - If you were pregnant then OPKs are known to give you a positive....It is not extremely accurate though, so you should def. do a pg test.
> 
> Mrsamy - I would say that you probably oved as FF is saying but sometimes the LH surge is so short that the monitor does not pick it up. You should go back down to low in the next few days. I wouldnt worry about it...Another possibility is that your body tried to ov but didnt. Lets see what the next few days show as far as your temp and your cbfm tests and we can further evalutate....
> 
> SNL - bding on your peak is great timing...of course it would have been better to bding through your 2 peak days and the high there after but women have been known to get pg from doing only once.....I wouldnt stress about...just let your body do its magic.
> 
> So today is cd 10 for me and I am still not getting a high which is weird for me....I usually get highs from cd9 or 10 and ov around cd 13 or 14....it is weird...I hope I get a high tomorrow....

thankyou sooooooo much youre the only one who has given me hope xxxxxx


----------



## mrsamyrach

i just cant understand i always get 2 peaks i think the soy has messed my cycle up xx


----------



## nevertogether

this is going to be my first month using the CBFM! i'm very excited. CD2 today after a very disappointing last cycle, so hoping to get used to this thing before i see DH next month. hi everyone! :wave:


----------



## mrsamyrach

soooooo i have just done todays stick and although it is another high there is a faint 2nd line appeareing xxxxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsamy - No problem, I am happy to help! If the line is getting lighter then tomorrow might just be the low you are looking for...Then you can relax and try to enjoy the tww.

Never- hey hun....glad to see you are jumping back on this bandwagon! This is my third month using my cbfm and I love it....though I got a low today on cd10....I have always had a high by now...I am trying not to fret as I do that way to easily!


----------



## nevertogether

ttc - i'm trying to look forward and not back. i'm looking forward to my FS appointment monday to see what my blood results were last month. if everything looks good there, he said he's going to recommend an HSG. will be nice to put one foot in the right direction. try not to fret too much dear, there is always tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## mrsamyrach

ttcbaby117 said:


> mrsamy - No problem, I am happy to help! If the line is getting lighter then tomorrow might just be the low you are looking for...Then you can relax and try to enjoy the tww.
> 
> Never- hey hun....glad to see you are jumping back on this bandwagon! This is my third month using my cbfm and I love it....though I got a low today on cd10....I have always had a high by now...I am trying not to fret as I do that way to easily!

lol noooooo the 2nd line is on the pee stick so im guessing i havent ovulated yet xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrsamy - Oh ok...I gotcha...well we will see what your temps are going to do. 97.3 is a good post ov temp for you so I would think that maybe you have oved and that the surge is still in your pee which is why you are getting a high....only that the cbfm missed your surge....

Never - great attitude hun! Also, that HSG has been known to give you a good clear out and a bfp within months....so if you are seeing dh next month then it is a perfect time to have it done.


----------



## mrsamyrach

i know i havent ovd i just know xxx


----------



## JeannieB

Isabel209 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isabel...Do you get your estrogen levels monitored as well? My dr just did blood work on me to make sure everything is fine and she said it is, other than my estrogen is a little low (but she didn't think it was a cause for concern)...do you know if that would cause a mc? Are estrogen and progesterone levels connected? I had a mc in Sept and I think I might be preggers again now (waiting to go get a blood test) but I am SOOOO nervous of mc again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I came across this info and thought of sharing it with you. It is exactly the same words my gynae tells me:
> 
> Most definitely, estrogen plays a role in female fertility and specifically ovulation. Estrogen is the dominant hormone in the first half of the menstrual cycle and continues to play a part throughout the second half as well. If a woman is deficient in estrogen symptoms such as hot flashes, headaches, night sweats and vaginal dryness may occur. If estrogen is low, the normal feedback mechanisms of the hypothalamus and pituitary do not function causing an imbalance in the natural menstruation cycle. In such women the lining of the uterus is scant and not hospitable to a pregnancy. More often than not, in these women, ovulation may not occur at all.
> 
> An adequate amount of progesterone is crucial to a woman who is trying to become pregnant. That is because, it actually prepares the uterine wall for implantation of the fertilized egg. Insufficient levels of progesterone, or if it is produced for too little time, can mean the egg cannot survive inside the hostile uterine lining. This is known as a defective or inadequate luteal phase or luteal phase defect.
> 
> If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. You should wait till you ovulate, and then four to six days after possible conception do a blood test for hCG to see if youre pregnant. If you are, start the progesterone; that way you will increase you chance of having a healthy baby.
> 
> So yes, progesterone and estrogen are very important while trying to get pregnant. My doctor also told me that if you conceive while having a low level of progesterone, you will be likely to miscarry. I have very low progesterone and also estrogen. Vitamins are not helping me at all. I think stress, diet and lack of exercise will affect these two hormones. I really cant get into exercise and my gynae always tells me to exercise as it is highly imp while TTC.
> 
> Hope this info was helpful to you..
> :kiss:Click to expand...

Isabel, thank you so much for that info! I am assuming that when my dr did blood work on me she checked my progesterone levels, as she did not say anything else was a little low, other than my estrogen, but like I said, she didn't think it was a cause for concern. I also had an ultrasound done and she said my ovaries and uterus/lining looked fine...all normal, but I am so scared of having another miscarriage, that I am always asking questions and trying to learn from other people's stories as well. Thank you for the info you posted....that was so nice of you to do that! Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way :)


----------



## SAJ

Sooo....after your first peak, do you ladies give the monitor 'dummy' sticks (old sticks, already used) to trick it into thinking you've tested to save sticks?


----------



## Pinkee

Saj, that's brilliant.
I might cut that corner when its time.

Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!


----------



## SAJ

Pinkee said:


> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!

I hope it works! I'm going to try it out tomorrow morning:wacko:


----------



## Trying4Angel1

SAJ said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!
> 
> I hope it works! I'm going to try it out tomorrow morning:wacko:Click to expand...

I dont even give it a stick after my 1st peak because it automatically gives you another peak and 1 high. Just don't even turn it on tomorrow during the 2hour window, and when you tturn it on later in the day it will say that you have a peak and wont ask for a stick!


----------



## ljo1984

SAJ said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!
> 
> I hope it works! I'm going to try it out tomorrow morning:wacko:Click to expand...

i dont use any new sticks after 1st peak, i usually use dummy sticks just incase it needs one, but after the 2nd peak i forgot and it still went to high that morning, so think next month after 1st peak i wount even bother with putting anything in. i dont turn it on very often after i peak either but it still keeps up with the days which i was worried it wouldnt at 1st.


----------



## Stardust89

Hi Ladies,

So I've been using the monitor now for 8 months and normally get my peak reading between days 14-16 (28day cycle). I've tested for 9 days so far this cycle (days 12-20) and have had high readings everyday - but no peak! I'm getting slightly worried now, as I've never had such an abnormal cycle :? 
Could it be possible that I'm pregnant and still getting highs because of the oestrogen levels? 
Anyone had anything similar happen?

xx


----------



## mandij33

Stardust89 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I've been using the monitor now for 8 months and normally get my peak reading between days 14-16 (28day cycle). I've tested for 9 days so far this cycle (days 12-20) and have had high readings everyday - but no peak! I'm getting slightly worried now, as I've never had such an abnormal cycle :?
> Could it be possible that I'm pregnant and still getting highs because of the oestrogen levels?
> Anyone had anything similar happen?
> 
> xx

Hiya

Last cycle I had 15 days of High and then went straight down to Low.... I didn't even get a peak last cycle.. my af was 5 days late and unfortunately no bfp for me..


----------



## SAJ

Hi ladies,

So today my temperature jumped .5*F and I got my first peak reading on Tuesday. Yesterday my temp went up .1*F, then today up again .5*F. Sooo...which day would I have ov'd...my first peak or second peak? I really need to develop an eye for this stuff :haha: Thanks!


----------



## lovebeingmum

Ok its now cd13 and my monitor is still reading low:sad2: its a suprise because i always thought i ovulated around now,obviously not lol has anyone else taken this long to get a high?? hope i get it soon been holding out dtd until i get my high now its just getting frustrating lol xx good luck everyone im hopng to see some :bfp: very soon xxxxx


----------



## ttcbaby117

SAJ - I dont put in anymore sticks after my first peak either....best way to save them as they are expensive. I would say you Oved on cd 20. woohoo!

Stardust89 - I am kinda in the same boat..I am on cd 11 and stillat low.....Very Very weird for me! Do you chart your temp? That is the only other way to confirm your ovulation....maybe you just had a short surge and the cbfm didnt pick up the peak????? Have you ever ovulated this later? I usually get highs from cd 9-12 and then ov on cd 13 or 14.....so now it looks like it might all be screwed....maybe the holidays stressed us out and delayed our ovulation!

Lovebeingmum - Ok I just read your post and thought.....I wrote this post.....I am having the same issue.....this is my 3rd month and I am still low on cd 11 which I know is not that late, but it v. late for me! I dont know what to do about it either as we are holding out on dtd also!


----------



## Fiorucci88

HELP!!!! 

Last month I got my first ever Peak's on CD 13 and 14. Wellllllll today is CD 11 for me, and I got my first Peak! What gives?? Has this ever happend to anyone before??


----------



## Stardust89

ttcbaby117 - Thanks for the reply :thumbup: No, I don't chart my temp - I have attempted in the past but sadly failed! I was also beginning to wonder whether it just hadn't managed to detect the peak, as I had what I thought were ov pains around day 16. I did also use opk's from day 14 though, and nothing showed up on those either :?
I've been regular every 28 days since I started my periods again (after depo :growlmad:) in Dec 09, apart from my last two cycles where I've been a few days early - which has also never happened to me before. My last cycle, which came 2 days earlier than expected in Dec, was what I would call a lighter period than normal and only lasted 3 days rather than my usual 7. I'm so confused and just starting to become really exasperated by the whole thing now - I hope my OH realises how easy he has it!


----------



## Isabel209

JeannieB said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isabel...Do you get your estrogen levels monitored as well? My dr just did blood work on me to make sure everything is fine and she said it is, other than my estrogen is a little low (but she didn't think it was a cause for concern)...do you know if that would cause a mc? Are estrogen and progesterone levels connected? I had a mc in Sept and I think I might be preggers again now (waiting to go get a blood test) but I am SOOOO nervous of mc again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I came across this info and thought of sharing it with you. It is exactly the same words my gynae tells me:
> 
> Most definitely, estrogen plays a role in female fertility and specifically ovulation. Estrogen is the dominant hormone in the first half of the menstrual cycle and continues to play a part throughout the second half as well. If a woman is deficient in estrogen symptoms such as hot flashes, headaches, night sweats and vaginal dryness may occur. If estrogen is low, the normal feedback mechanisms of the hypothalamus and pituitary do not function causing an imbalance in the natural menstruation cycle. In such women the lining of the uterus is scant and not hospitable to a pregnancy. More often than not, in these women, ovulation may not occur at all.
> 
> An adequate amount of progesterone is crucial to a woman who is trying to become pregnant. That is because, it actually prepares the uterine wall for implantation of the fertilized egg. Insufficient levels of progesterone, or if it is produced for too little time, can mean the egg cannot survive inside the hostile uterine lining. This is known as a defective or inadequate luteal phase or luteal phase defect.
> 
> If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. You should wait till you ovulate, and then four to six days after possible conception do a blood test for hCG to see if youre pregnant. If you are, start the progesterone; that way you will increase you chance of having a healthy baby.
> 
> So yes, progesterone and estrogen are very important while trying to get pregnant. My doctor also told me that if you conceive while having a low level of progesterone, you will be likely to miscarry. I have very low progesterone and also estrogen. Vitamins are not helping me at all. I think stress, diet and lack of exercise will affect these two hormones. I really cant get into exercise and my gynae always tells me to exercise as it is highly imp while TTC.
> 
> Hope this info was helpful to you..
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Isabel, thank you so much for that info! I am assuming that when my dr did blood work on me she checked my progesterone levels, as she did not say anything else was a little low, other than my estrogen, but like I said, she didn't think it was a cause for concern. I also had an ultrasound done and she said my ovaries and uterus/lining looked fine...all normal, but I am so scared of having another miscarriage, that I am always asking questions and trying to learn from other people's stories as well. Thank you for the info you posted....that was so nice of you to do that! Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way :)Click to expand...

I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.

My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well. 

I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.

But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep

BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?

Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!


Baby dust to all of you XXX


----------



## LadyGecko

Hi ladies,

i think im out this month problem is i cant find my book that came with my monitor, how do i start a new cycle on my cbfm???

thanks


----------



## ttcbaby117

stardust - did you take a pg test last cycle? My cycles have been screwy the last few months also....I had a 27 day cycle last month....I just dont understand...maybe something is going on on the universe that is making this happen!!!\

isabel - sorry you are feeling down, this ttc roller coaster is really horrible! I just cant wait till we are all off of it and can start admiring our little babies!

Lady - Turn it on and hold down the m button until you get to the cd you are on.


----------



## Isabel209

ttcbaby117 said:


> stardust - did you take a pg test last cycle? My cycles have been screwy the last few months also....I had a 27 day cycle last month....I just dont understand...maybe something is going on on the universe that is making this happen!!!\
> 
> isabel - sorry you are feeling down, this ttc roller coaster is really horrible! I just cant wait till we are all off of it and can start admiring our little babies!
> 
> Lady - Turn it on and hold down the m button until you get to the cd you are on.

Sometimes I think that I can never have a baby. why is it so difficult? am I sick or something? I wish I can do all the necessary tests to see if my tubes and ovaries are ok but I am confused I ammm reeeeealllllly down..


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi ladies, hope everyone is feeling ok as i can see some of use are feeling abit down xxxxx try and stay positive and i know its a lot of hard work but it will be so much more worth it in the end xxxxxx i really hope it happens for us all very soon xx :dust: to us all xxx

and ttc- im really confused by this monitor lol i thought i would get my monitor have a few low days a few high days 2 peak days and then a nice big :bfp:!! all ive got is plenty of low days and a sexually frustrated OH!! LOL i hope i get a high soon x


----------



## JeannieB

Isabel209 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SAJ said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies. I'm angry :growlmad: My husband left for work yesterday and I got my PEAK this morning!!! FF said I may ovulate tomorrow based on that. Which means, I think we tooootally missed our chance. I am a "dry" person, so i don't think there's much, if anything, the little :spermy: can hang out in until ov. SO BUMMED!
> 
> 
> Helllooo
> 
> I am also a very dry person. I use preseed lubricant which is very good. It is a sperm friendly lubricant which does not cause any harm.
> 
> I didnt get my monitor yet. Dont know when it is arriving.. so I am assuming that I ovulate during the mid days of the cycle and BD those 4 days in a row.
> 
> But this month I didnt see any clear stretchy mucus (which detects that you are ovulating). Do you know if I should BD before I see this stretchy mucus or I also BD after? Does the clear stretchy mucus indicate that I am on my ovulation day or that ovulation day is still coming? I only see this stretchy mucus once in a month so I dont know exactly where I am :wacko: soooo frustrated at times.
> :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> We use preseed as well. It's just frustrating knowing my husband left and we can't dtd on the PEAK day...especially when our schedules don't match up very often. I'm like you, I don't have much CM and then I get a tad EWCM once per month. I have found that I typically get it a day or two before ov, if I get it at all. I didn't notice it this month, but perhaps because DH and I dtd 6 days in a row. So if there was EWCM, I would have passed it off as semen lol :haha: I am by no means a TTC expert, but personally, I'd be dtd before I see the EWCM, in the leading days up to ov and a few days after ov just to be safe.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you Saj yes, I think thats the best idea. During these last 5 days we BDed every day. I take a blood tests every month to see if my progesterone got high. I am scared that if my progesterone does not get high and I get pregnant, I miscarry. Hope we all get a bfp very soon and all will be ok XXXClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Isabel...Do you get your estrogen levels monitored as well? My dr just did blood work on me to make sure everything is fine and she said it is, other than my estrogen is a little low (but she didn't think it was a cause for concern)...do you know if that would cause a mc? Are estrogen and progesterone levels connected? I had a mc in Sept and I think I might be preggers again now (waiting to go get a blood test) but I am SOOOO nervous of mc again!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi, I came across this info and thought of sharing it with you. It is exactly the same words my gynae tells me:
> 
> Most definitely, estrogen plays a role in female fertility and specifically ovulation. Estrogen is the dominant hormone in the first half of the menstrual cycle and continues to play a part throughout the second half as well. If a woman is deficient in estrogen symptoms such as hot flashes, headaches, night sweats and vaginal dryness may occur. If estrogen is low, the normal feedback mechanisms of the hypothalamus and pituitary do not function causing an imbalance in the natural menstruation cycle. In such women the lining of the uterus is scant and not hospitable to a pregnancy. More often than not, in these women, ovulation may not occur at all.
> 
> An adequate amount of progesterone is crucial to a woman who is trying to become pregnant. That is because, it actually prepares the uterine wall for implantation of the fertilized egg. Insufficient levels of progesterone, or if it is produced for too little time, can mean the egg cannot survive inside the hostile uterine lining. This is known as a defective or inadequate luteal phase or luteal phase defect.
> 
> If a woman has had four or five miscarriages in the first six or eight weeks of a pregnancy, this is always due to luteal phase failure. Progesterone is needed to facilitate implantation and to prevent rejection of the developing embryo. You should wait till you ovulate, and then four to six days after possible conception do a blood test for hCG to see if youre pregnant. If you are, start the progesterone; that way you will increase you chance of having a healthy baby.
> 
> So yes, progesterone and estrogen are very important while trying to get pregnant. My doctor also told me that if you conceive while having a low level of progesterone, you will be likely to miscarry. I have very low progesterone and also estrogen. Vitamins are not helping me at all. I think stress, diet and lack of exercise will affect these two hormones. I really cant get into exercise and my gynae always tells me to exercise as it is highly imp while TTC.
> 
> Hope this info was helpful to you..
> :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Isabel, thank you so much for that info! I am assuming that when my dr did blood work on me she checked my progesterone levels, as she did not say anything else was a little low, other than my estrogen, but like I said, she didn't think it was a cause for concern. I also had an ultrasound done and she said my ovaries and uterus/lining looked fine...all normal, but I am so scared of having another miscarriage, that I am always asking questions and trying to learn from other people's stories as well. Thank you for the info you posted....that was so nice of you to do that! Sending lots of positive vibes and baby dust your way :)Click to expand...
> 
> I spoke to my gynae by email today and she said that she is thinking that my problem is not only with the low progesterone. She thinks there is something wrong with my egg. I m making an appointment to speak about this because she really put me down and I absolutely feel depressed.
> 
> My gynae is not happy with me having a dry cycle. She said that it is important to have an amount of cervical mucus so the sperm can live in it and makes it easier to conceive. She wants both my estrogen and progesterone to get higher because having these two hormones low means that I am not ovulating well.
> 
> I dont know what to do now. I absolutely feel that I am going out of my mind. I was feeling ok but now I feel soooooooo depressed. My gynae doesnt want me to think about TTC but how can I do that? Its impossible not to think. Everytime I approach ovulation, I make sure that I BD with my hubby so I dont loose the chance.. everytime my AF is due, I make a pregnancy test to see it I got the egg.
> 
> But nothing is happening. Is anyone going through the same situation and wants to share emotions with me? I absolutely feel lonely and a failure. I dont know what to do to help myself. I cant find the energy to exercise. All I want to do is sleep
> 
> BTW, yesterday I noticed some bleeding in my mouth. I am 1 day past ovulation. Could this be a sign of something?
> 
> Please help me ladies. I know you can support me! Sorry for being too long!!!
> 
> 
> Baby dust to all of you XXXClick to expand...

Isabel...I am so sorry to hear you are down, but hang in there! This is something you truly want, so it will happen for you. Have you ever thought about getting a second opinion and maybe seeing a different gyno? Maybe you need a dr who is more compassionate and sympathetic to make this process easier. I know that a dr.'s bedside manner is a BIG thing with me. I am actually not a big fan of dr's, so much so, that once I do get my bfp, I am going to a birth center, instead of a hospital. As hard as it may be right now, try to keep your chin up! Another great source of support I have found is The Bump application that I have on my iphone. I also chat with ladies on FFM, which is another free messenger app on iphone. If you have an iphone and want to chat through ffm, my screen name on there is funkymomma.

Baby Dust to all!!! :winkwink:


----------



## Allie84

Isabel, :hugs: What makes your dr. think it's your estrogen as well as progesterone? Did you have blood tests done on the right days to check those things? I mean I guess trust your doctor but sometimes it's best to get a different take on things like others have mentioned. Don't feel alone, a lot of us have felt this same way and do feel the same way....sometimes it gets really hard.


Quick CBFM question! I FINALLY got a high today on CD24. I know it's really late, but my test sticks don't look any different on the estorgen line! I can see the LH line is getting darker, but shouldn't my estrogen line be getting lighter?


----------



## Tccno2

Stardust89 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> So I've been using the monitor now for 8 months and normally get my peak reading between days 14-16 (28day cycle). I've tested for 9 days so far this cycle (days 12-20) and have had high readings everyday - but no peak! I'm getting slightly worried now, as I've never had such an abnormal cycle :?
> Could it be possible that I'm pregnant and still getting highs because of the oestrogen levels?
> Anyone had anything similar happen?
> 
> xx

Stardust I'm in the same position! Several months of the cbfm and usually ov on cd 16/cd 17. Now on cd 19 and "high"!! So annoyed and stressed! Wish i wasn't but its hard to stay calm and positive!!


----------



## katy1984

hi eveyone, hope you dont mind me popping in, just got quick question!

im currently on my 7th high but this morning when i took the stick out the test line looked equal to the control line, is this normal, i thaught it would of said peak, hopefully ill get my peak tomorrow xx


----------



## Waiting2Grow

This is my 3rd cycle using cbfm. I've had highs but no peaks yet, has anyone else had this happen? This last month I used the clear blu digi and got a smiley though. This is soooo confusing! I thought it would be easy! It seems like it happens easily for everyone else. I'm going to try and keep my headvup. If no peak next month I'm going to make an spot with my OB.


----------



## loopy013

Hi Katy1984 when my two lines looked the same I got my peak the next day! Fingers crossed you will too.

Not sure if anyone can answer this but what day do you count as your OV day? (1st peak, 2nd peak or last high)? I jsut wanted to know so that I can start counting my DPO.

Thanks!


----------



## katy1984

loopy013 said:


> Hi Katy1984 when my two lines looked the same I got my peak the next day! Fingers crossed you will too.
> 
> Not sure if anyone can answer this but what day do you count as your OV day? (1st peak, 2nd peak or last high)? I jsut wanted to know so that I can start counting my DPO.
> 
> Thanks!

thanks i really hope so,ill post tomorrow and let u know.

ive always counted my first dpo the day after my positive opk (this is my first month using cbfm) as they say you ovulated 12-48 hours after(dont know how accurate this is though) 

i will be counting my first dpo the day after my first peak (if i get one) hope this helps x


----------



## ttcbaby117

Isabel - I am so sorry...maybe you need to speak to your dr and ask for an hsg to check your tubes and some blood work to confirm estrogen and progesterone levels....it is a good place to start....then go from there!

Lovingbeing - I would go ahead and just have sex tonight with OH....how long has it been....if you continue to get lows dtd every 2 days until you get your high then go everyother day till you get your peak then go everyday, that might help with your OH's frustrations....trust me...my OH had to wait 2 nights and he was dying yesterday LOL....so I gave in and dtd last night even though I had a low....well today I got my high so because I know my LH surge is really short we are going to do it every night till cd 17.....

Allie - your tests tomorrow will probably have a lighter estrogen line....you might be surging at a rapid pace which is why you see them on equal darkness.

katy - you will probably have your peak tomorow or the next day.

waiting - does your cbfm ever go back down to low? If so when? Maybe it is just missing your peak because it happens so fast....Are you temping?

loopy - usually your second peak is ov day...but b/c I temp I have noticed that I have oved on the first peak, but I have know that i have a very short LH surge.

AFM - cd12 and my first high...FINALLY!!!!!!! I think I might be peaking very soon!


----------



## Isabel209

Ttcbaby117, Allie84, jeannieB, thanks a lot for your support. Yes, I have taken a blood test to check my progesterone and estrogen and they are both low. I take them on the 21st and sometimes 22nd day of the cycle. 

I already had 3 other opinions from different gynaes but they weren&#8217;t any better. The one I go to presently is very warm and I speak with her like I speak to my mother. Other gynae said to me that it is normal for a healthy couple to take a year or more to conceive so they told me keep your mind at test and don&#8217;t take any tests before you take a year ttc. But why do I have to wait a year to check about my health? I absolutely don&#8217;t agree with this. I want to know know wheter my tubes are open or whether my ovaries are good&#8230;. Don&#8217;t you agree???

I am really trying my best to stay positive. I don&#8217;t want to give up. I want a baby and I am going to have it soon &#61514;

Thank you ladies, I love you all

JeannieB, sorry that I don&#8217;t have an iphone. So I cant chat with you.. that would have been nice. Maybe on facebook??? You can find me on Isabel burns and I have a photo of blue skies. Hope we&#8217;ll keep in touch XXX


----------



## ttcbaby117

Isabel - Ask your dr if they will do the HSG? they might just be ok with that, which might put you at ease for a while....it will tell you about our tubes and uterus.


----------



## Nickij

Hello

I am on my second month with the monitor.

Last month I didn't get my first high until CD14 then had highs all the way through to CD24. No peak.

I am CD6 today - when I can expect the monitor to start asking me to test?


----------



## Pinkee

CD6 is your first day, but it has to be right around the same time during the day you turned the monitor to CD1.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Nick - if you didnt get your peak until cd24 then it will wait longer to ask for a stick. I am not sure though, the monitor will get to know you and then determine when it needs to ask for a stick.


----------



## JeannieB

Blood test came back negative :( I know I've only been trying for 7 months, but I am about to give up. I am gonna try acupuncture and get on an adoption list, I think. I didn't think it would make me sad to get a negative test back, I thought I would be fine and just keep trying, but I immediately broke into tears. Good luck to all you ladies! I hope someone has some success :)


----------



## Isabel209

ttcbaby117 said:


> Isabel - Ask your dr if they will do the HSG? they might just be ok with that, which might put you at ease for a while....it will tell you about our tubes and uterus.

yes i will tell my dr about this and will let you know. thanks alot XXX


----------



## Nickij

Pinkee said:


> CD6 is your first day, but it has to be right around the same time during the day you turned the monitor to CD1.


I turned the monitor on today at usual time and it didn't ask me to test.





> Nick - if you didnt get your peak until cd24 then it will wait longer to ask for a stick. I am not sure though, the monitor will get to know you and then determine when it needs to ask for a stick.

I didn't get any peaks last month - just highs from CD 14 to CD24.

According to my chart temps though and my opks I actually ovulated on CD19


----------



## ttcbaby117

Jeannie - so sorry hun! I really was hoping for you! 
 
isabel - good luck, btw, I love your name!


----------



## cylla2000

Pinkee said:


> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!

sooo cool we can follow each other then :thumbup: cycle day 10 today was low and i normaly ovulate between 14-16 :happydance:


----------



## Pinkee

cylla2000 said:


> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!
> 
> sooo cool we can follow each other then :thumbup: cycle day 10 today was low and i normaly ovulate between 14-16 :happydance:Click to expand...

All lows for me so far. Boring!


----------



## Tccno2

Well cd20 for me and "high" when I normally peak cd 16.

Fed up! Got to go and buy more sticks when I normally make one box last 2 months and pay full boots price instead of eBay :(

Also anyone get pregnant from cd21/22 ovulation I thought it wasn't as good because of egg maturity?

Anyone got any cheering words of wisdom as I'm sick of trying to get them from my DH!

X


----------



## mrsamyrach

im in limbo guys
cd 26
16 highs on monitor ff says i ovd cd20????? but why still getting highs im really pissed off
no way have i ovd ill be going to boots to get some more sticks


----------



## ttcbaby117

hey ladies....

cd13 and got my peak today...woohoo...so weird, I only got 1 high this month and then straight to peak....


----------



## ttcbaby117

mrsamy...todays temp would make me say maybe your body tried to ov but didnt....I guess we will see what tomorrows temp is.


----------



## mrsamyrach

ttcbaby117 said:


> mrsamy...todays temp would make me say maybe your body tried to ov but didnt....I guess we will see what tomorrows temp is.

i bet its them bloody soy last month xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Oh maybe, but I dont know much about the soy....isnt it supposed to make you ovulate stronger and sooner? I have heard good and bad things about it.


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

I only had one high too, i was expecting a couple of days but it was my first month at using it!
in the tww now!


ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies....
> 
> cd13 and got my peak today...woohoo...so weird, I only got 1 high this month and then straight to peak....


----------



## katy1984

hi ladies got my peak this mornin :) we BD'd last nite as well as every other nite from 5th jan, where going to BD tonight,should i BD tomorrow aswell and then start the 2ww xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

Mrswishful - Oh well that makes me feel better...does that just mean we have a short lh surge? I wonder if that means anything?

Katy - yeah you should probably bd today, tomorrow and the next day to be on the safe side.


----------



## needshelp

ttcbaby117 said:


> hey ladies....
> 
> cd13 and got my peak today...woohoo...so weird, I only got 1 high this month and then straight to peak....

Mine has done that before too! it seems to change monthly! one month I had four highs then two peaks..then the next I had no highs and it went straight to peak?!? so confusing!


----------



## galia

i have bn using the cbfm for a quite a few months without any success, is it true that the monitor can say u have peaked but infact i may not have ovulated at all that month? 
I also told my dr i was using the cbfm but she wasnt too happy saying i should know my own body check for ewcm and chart this, which she said was the billings method.
i'm just confused and alittle frustrated about it all.
my dr also said i was too thin and i should put weight on to help getting pregnant


----------



## ttcbaby117

needhelp - thanks that makes me feel better! It seems my high days are decreasing by each month.... 

galia - you might want to just chart your temp to confirm you are oving....the cbfm will pick up your peak to tell you that you are about to ov but sometimes it is possible that you might not....the only way to be sure if to chart your temp or have your dr do an ultrasound.


----------



## sagelola

galia, it is true if you are underweight you will have difficulty getting pregnant. It has to do with percentage of body fat and hormones. Even just a few pounds can help.

Last month was my first month using cbfm. I got 5 high days, and no peak. But I was using digital OPKs so I knew I had my surge, the monitor just missed it. This month I took Femara cd 3-7, and the monitor had me start testing on cd 6. And it came out high. And has been high the last 3 days. I also think I got a false positive on the OPK. I had a happy face...but my temps haven't gone up or anything, and the OPKs have been negative since then. That was on cd 7 in the evening. Now I am paranoid, though! 

I didn't count my sticks for the monitor before starting to test this month...and I think there were only 8 left from that box...is that going to be a problem? It seems I remember seeing somewhere that you had to have at least 10...does anyone know anything about this??


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

ttcbaby117 said:


> Mrswishful - Oh well that makes me feel better...does that just mean we have a short lh surge? I wonder if that means anything?
> 
> Katy - yeah you should probably bd today, tomorrow and the next day to be on the safe side.

I really dont know! Im getting confused with it all! Different people say different things!


----------



## ttcbaby117

sage - no you will be fine to use sticks from another pack....I swear I think they do that just so you will throw out what you have an buy new ones! I am not sure about femara but I know clomid can make you read higher on the monitor if you test to close to taking the pills.....I would keep testing but you might go back down to low and then have your high and then peak....again I am not 100% sure with femara but I know with clomid b/c it is increasing the hormones in your body that this is possible.

Mrswishful - Oh I know....I have promised myself not to google it b/c everyone has a different answer and it is soooo frustrating!


----------



## sagelola

ttcbaby117, thank you for your response...I was wondering myself about the stick thing! Figures. Do you (or anyone else) know...if it goes to low and stops asking for more sticks, is there some way to force it to take sticks again?


----------



## Willma

Hi all,

I've used the cbfm for a few months now and its always spot on. I check mine with cb digital fertility sticks and temping, all of which confirm ovulation at the same time.

I had a few problems with accuracy the first month and contacted the cbfm help line, they advised me not to wee on the stick as the power and amount of urine passed can alter the test. They advised instead to always urinate in a pot and just dip the tip of the stick for 15 seconds, as this is the most accurate way to test.

I switched to this method and have never had any problems, peak every month and the cbfm always gets it right.

I'm trying 'preseed' this month and I also take the 'pregnacare conception' tablets, which I hope advance things. 

Hope this helps xx


----------



## awalk0518

I tried the CBFM for a few months but never got a peak at all. I also was not having very regular cycles so this could be part of the problem.


----------



## cylla2000

Pinkee said:


> cylla2000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pinkee said:
> 
> 
> Saj, that's brilliant.
> I might cut that corner when its time.
> 
> Hey cylla! I'm cd 8 here too!
> 
> sooo cool we can follow each other then :thumbup: cycle day 10 today was low and i normaly ovulate between 14-16 :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> All lows for me so far. Boring!Click to expand...

Me too it's just dragging and taking his time lol I think in a couple of days I will start to perk up a lill lol I started a bunch of new vitamins too so I don't know the effect that all wil have on my cycle and Ov this month :haha:


----------



## Isabel209

JeannieB said:


> Blood test came back negative :( I know I've only been trying for 7 months, but I am about to give up. I am gonna try acupuncture and get on an adoption list, I think. I didn't think it would make me sad to get a negative test back, I thought I would be fine and just keep trying, but I immediately broke into tears. Good luck to all you ladies! I hope someone has some success :)

Hi jeannie

I want to encourage you. Please dont feel sad. I am on the same journey like you and like many other ladies. This TTC journey is quite stressful but we must not give up. Trying to think positive and keeping your hopes up high will help a lot. Do you take evening primrose oil? These should help your mood..

I have been ttc for 7 months as well. my gynae said that it might take up to a year or two for a healthy couple to conceive. So please dont worry. We are still on the right bounds TTC. Try to TTC regularly from day 6 of your cycle until ovulation so you dont miss the chances, and try to make sex enjoyable.. I know its difficult because sometimes my hubby and I Baby dance just because we have to!!! So not to miss the chance. Sometimes sex becomes a chore which is not good. 

I hope that these few words will be of help to you. Feel free to talk to me if you need any support. I thank all the ladies here who send me words of wisdom and encouragement.

Good luck to you all


Isabel 
XXX
:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Kirsty_1983

We've been ttc for about 5yrs so far,been to the fertillity clinic who were no help other than say give getting your bmi down ago then we can discuss IVF. I've been using the cbfm since april 2010 for 3 months with no sucess then i had a break. I started again from december 2010 upto date and i'm not getting peak, i have long cycles and i didn't ovulate last month and i haven't so far,and i always did before! Today my cbfm says 2 blocks day 26, i don't know whether to stop testing or carry on?


----------



## mrsamyrach

cd 27
cbfm still on highs
temps are dropping does this mean af is coming 
im getting pretty stressed out tbh
just cant understand why cbfm is still saying high


----------



## cylla2000

Kirsty_1983 said:


> We've been ttc for about 5yrs so far,been to the fertillity clinic who were no help other than say give getting your bmi down ago then we can discuss IVF. I've been using the cbfm since april 2010 for 3 months with no sucess then i had a break. I started again from december 2010 upto date and i'm not getting peak, i have long cycles and i didn't ovulate last month and i haven't so far,and i always did before! Today my cbfm says 2 blocks day 26, i don't know whether to stop testing or carry on?

I agree it took us 14 months of actively trying for my daugher :) then 8 years for my son i lost hope after four years and i got preggo out the blue we tryed but didn't beleive and that was that month we succeed for my son at age 35. HE is 19 months old now and we actively try again theses past 3 month but last month was bad timing and we are just tired huby work two jobs sometime bd everday not possible at all:wacko: don't loose hope i am the proof that it will happend at the moment you expect the least!:flower:


----------



## cylla2000

Just curious as of everyone is taking on daily basis :coffee: this is my first time taking that much vitamins and supplements herbs I am going on 38 years old in april and wanted to give a push since I am advance maternal age this is kind of scary too. This is what I take :

Royal Jelly 2000mg
Propolis 1200 mg
Beepollen 1500 mg
Vitamin B6 50mg
Prenatals

starting Monday will add: Selenium 100mg
NSI Co10 100mg

thinking of adding Maca root and Red clover next month. I also started to juice Carotts orange and kiwi and other veggies 1 glass a day


----------



## cylla2000

cylla2000 said:


> Just curious as of everyone is taking on daily basis :coffee: this is my first time taking that much vitamins and supplements herbs I am going on 38 years old in april and wanted to give a push since I am advance maternal age this is kind of scary too. This is what I take :
> 
> Royal Jelly 2000mg
> Propolis 1200 mg
> Beepollen 1500 mg
> Vitamin B6 50mg
> Prenatals
> 
> starting Monday will add: Selenium 100mg
> NSI Co10 100mg
> 
> thinking of adding Maca root and Red clover next month. I also started to juice Carotts orange and kiwi and other veggies 1 glass a day

ooooops I forgot to my list I also take 3000 Calson salmon oil


----------



## katy1984

hi ladies
i got my first peak yesterday and it gave me a second one today, which day do i count as my 1dpo,its my first time using it so a little unsure xx

hi cylla2000 im only taking folic acid, but this cyle we've started using concieve plus (sperm free lube a bit like preseed) xx


----------



## Stardust89

Tccno2 - Have you got your peak yet?

I've finally got mine this morning - cd24! As I've said, I'm normally every 28 days and ov between days 14-16 so this is really strange for me! Does this mean that I can expect AFto be later than normal, or will it still be a 28 day cycle? :wacko:


----------



## Tccno2

Stardust89 said:


> Tccno2 - Have you got your peak yet?
> 
> I've finally got mine this morning - cd24! As I've said, I'm normally every 28 days and ov between days 14-16 so this is really strange for me! Does this mean that I can expect AFto be later than normal, or will it still be a 28 day cycle? :wacko:



Nooooo I haven't thanks for asking hun! - it's my longest cycle ever! I did do a ic opk today about 12 and it was positive so im v confused! We've continued to :sex: anyway and if i don't peak I guess I'll try again next month. :cry: So frustrating!! 

Your Leutal Phase is the bit that never changes so if u normally have 14 days from ov to af then that will be the same! So looks like your having a 38 day cycle. Do u know if it's still possible to get pregnant from a 35-40 day cycle? X


----------



## Isabel209

just received my CBFM!!!!!! will wait till the witch catches me


----------



## loolindley

Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I have been using the CBFM for one cycle now, and am just plain confused.

I have always had 28 day cycles, and always O'd on cd17 (11 day LP) and started using my CBFM this month. My ticker will show you what happened, but basicly, I started testing on day 6, and got a 'low', then from day 7 onwards I have had a series of 'highs'. I didn't do one day15 as I was working.

I haven't had any 'peaks' but that's ok, what has surprised me is that it is still reading 'high' even though I should have O'd, and it have gone back to 'low'. My CM dried up a few days ago, so I'm fairly sure I have O'd, but even if I didn't O this month, how come it is still reading 'high' when I should be well into the 2ww?

Confused!

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Tccno2

loolindley said:


> Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I have been using the CBFM for one cycle now, and am just plain confused.
> 
> I have always had 28 day cycles, and always O'd on cd17 (11 day LP) and started using my CBFM this month. My ticker will show you what happened, but basicly, I started testing on day 6, and got a 'low', then from day 7 onwards I have had a series of 'highs'. I didn't do one day15 as I was working.
> 
> I haven't had any 'peaks' but that's ok, what has surprised me is that it is still reading 'high' even though I should have O'd, and it have gone back to 'low'. My CM dried up a few days ago, so I'm fairly sure I have O'd, but even if I didn't O this month, how come it is still reading 'high' when I should be well into the 2ww?
> 
> Confused!
> 
> Thank you in advance!

Hi and welcome!

Basically the cbfm is pre programmed to an extent. It will ask for a max of 20 sticks each cycle and after your first peak it will always give you a second peak and a high then back to low. If it does not detect a peak (even if you know you ov'd through temps etc) it will ask for the full 20 sticks and only drop back to low on the 20th stick. So you might be 4/5/6 dpo but showing high because the cbfm didn't catch your peak. Does that make sense? X


----------



## mandij33

Got My 1st Peak today :happydance: on cd13 wooohooo
so Happy as I didn't get a peak last cycle.. just 15 days of high
to see that lil egg on the monitor this morning was a blessing. And tallies up nicely with my temp, cm & ov pains
Gonna use my pre seed tonight for the 1st time.. fingers crossed we catch the eggy this cycle :dust:


----------



## cylla2000

I am on cycle day 13 and i always have a positif around that time the monitor still show me low? I backup with cheapy opks they are slowly getting darker so i should see a positif soon. The CB digital ovulation test was neg this morning as well. my temp are still in the range of post OV. I ovulated late last month on CD 16 confirmed with Temp. When the monitor will start to show me highs?? This is my first month using it


----------



## cylla2000

mandij33 said:


> Got My 1st Peak today :happydance: on cd13 wooohooo
> so Happy as I didn't get a peak last cycle.. just 15 days of high
> to see that lil egg on the monitor this morning was a blessing. And tallies up nicely with my temp, cm & ov pains
> Gonna use my pre seed tonight for the 1st time.. fingers crossed we catch the eggy this cycle :dust:

Bonne Merde like we say in France lol :flower:


----------



## cylla2000

Isabel209 said:


> just received my CBFM!!!!!! will wait till the witch catches me

yeaaaaaa:thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

katy - your 2nd peak day should be your ov day. So the day after that is 1 dpo.

isabel - woohoo....let us know if you have any questions!

stardust - yipee for your peak!

afm - just finished off my 2nd peak yesterday and now I have a high....should I bd tonight also? I am pretty sure I oved yesterday b/c my nips are tingly! I just want to see what you ladies think!


----------



## loolindley

Tccno2 said:


> loolindley said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies. I hope you don't mind me jumping in, but I have been using the CBFM for one cycle now, and am just plain confused.
> 
> I have always had 28 day cycles, and always O'd on cd17 (11 day LP) and started using my CBFM this month. My ticker will show you what happened, but basicly, I started testing on day 6, and got a 'low', then from day 7 onwards I have had a series of 'highs'. I didn't do one day15 as I was working.
> 
> I haven't had any 'peaks' but that's ok, what has surprised me is that it is still reading 'high' even though I should have O'd, and it have gone back to 'low'. My CM dried up a few days ago, so I'm fairly sure I have O'd, but even if I didn't O this month, how come it is still reading 'high' when I should be well into the 2ww?
> 
> Confused!
> 
> Thank you in advance!
> 
> Hi and welcome!
> 
> Basically the cbfm is pre programmed to an extent. It will ask for a max of 20 sticks each cycle and after your first peak it will always give you a second peak and a high then back to low. If it does not detect a peak (even if you know you ov'd through temps etc) it will ask for the full 20 sticks and only drop back to low on the 20th stick. So you might be 4/5/6 dpo but showing high because the cbfm didn't catch your peak. Does that make sense? XClick to expand...


Perfect sense, Thank you!!!! :flower:


----------



## Traskey

I have a question, if anyone can help, on when to start the cycle on the CBFM. I've been using it for 9 months so I understand how it works but my period start is tricky. Quite often I may bleed for a couple of hours and then stop for the rest of the day. This can happen for a day, often two, before it really gets going on day 3. Sorry if this is TMI!

I read in the guide that you should count day one as the first day of red blood and not brown, but this is red, it just stops and starts. Should I count the first day I get blood as day one or wait until I go into full flow.

I hope that makes sense! I'm really not sure when to start.


----------



## nevertogether

TTC - i would :sex: tonight also just to be safe. i've read several places that you should :sex: the day after ovulation too. i know some opinions might differ, but if it were me.. i would :)


----------



## Traskey

ttcbaby117 said:


> katy - your 2nd peak day should be your ov day. So the day after that is 1 dpo.
> 
> isabel - woohoo....let us know if you have any questions!
> 
> stardust - yipee for your peak!
> 
> afm - just finished off my 2nd peak yesterday and now I have a high....should I bd tonight also? I am pretty sure I oved yesterday b/c my nips are tingly! I just want to see what you ladies think!

ttcbaby, yes you should BD tonight. You can still get pregnant during the high after the peak. I would go for it!


----------



## misspink

regarding the 2nd peak day being ov day, I noticed a huge difference in the colour of the lines on the cbfm sticks between peak day 1 and 2. On peak day 2 the 2nd line had got lighter again, whereas it was a really strong 2nd line on peak day 1. The 1st line (the one which is always there) stayed about the same colour. Does anyone know if that means I ov'd on peak day 1?


----------



## ttcbaby117

never- oh i was thinking of it...but geez, I really do feel like the progesterone has kicked in and with DH laid up in a cast and now running fever i am not sure I will get to....I will try though!

Trasky - thanks for the advice, i will try....I wish I could help you with af though....maybe call your dr and ask.

Misspink - The stick goes lighter on peak day 2 b/c the lh surge is over, which means that you probably are ovulating that day.


----------



## nevertogether

poor guy ttc! i think it might be safe to let your poor DH take a break :) you are pretty well covered!


----------



## ttcbaby117

thanks never...poor thing just fell asleep on the couch...he doesnt take sickness to well...then again does any man? LOL


----------



## nevertogether

:rofl: no man does! i think a paper cut to them is the same as cutting their finger off AND a small cold is definitely the flu to them and they are dying. :haha:


----------



## ttcbaby117

oh you so have that right....exactly why they werent choosen for child birth...God knew what he was doing..LOL


----------



## nevertogether

i wish there was a like button on here like facebook, i guess thanks will have to do. :rofl:


----------



## Pinkee

I got my first high today, cd13!
That's pretty exciting for me! Haha.


----------



## cylla2000

Pinkee said:


> I got my first high today, cd13!
> That's pretty exciting for me! Haha.

Super hope mine show a high tomorrow I am getting worried never happened to me always had a positif on cd 13 this cycle is my crazy for me !!!


----------



## bambhope

I have one and have been using it for the last 2 months. Even tho it says one month supply. Still TTC but it is nice to see the little happy face when I'm OV.:flower:


----------



## JeannieB

Isabel209 said:


> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Blood test came back negative :( I know I've only been trying for 7 months, but I am about to give up. I am gonna try acupuncture and get on an adoption list, I think. I didn't think it would make me sad to get a negative test back, I thought I would be fine and just keep trying, but I immediately broke into tears. Good luck to all you ladies! I hope someone has some success :)
> 
> Hi jeannie
> 
> I want to encourage you. Please dont feel sad. I am on the same journey like you and like many other ladies. This TTC journey is quite stressful but we must not give up. Trying to think positive and keeping your hopes up high will help a lot. Do you take evening primrose oil? These should help your mood..
> 
> I have been ttc for 7 months as well. my gynae said that it might take up to a year or two for a healthy couple to conceive. So please dont worry. We are still on the right bounds TTC. Try to TTC regularly from day 6 of your cycle until ovulation so you dont miss the chances, and try to make sex enjoyable.. I know its difficult because sometimes my hubby and I Baby dance just because we have to!!! So not to miss the chance. Sometimes sex becomes a chore which is not good.
> 
> I hope that these few words will be of help to you. Feel free to talk to me if you need any support. I thank all the ladies here who send me words of wisdom and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> 
> Isabel
> XXX
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Isabel... Thank you for your kind words and support. I am starting acupuncture on Thursday and am going to continue to use my CBFM as well. Hopefully my cycle won't be too long this time ( last cycle was 55 days...ugh!). I took a day to be sad about not being prego and now I'm ready to get back to it. So happy for you that you got your CBFM! Good luck :dust::dust:


----------



## Isabel209

JeannieB said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JeannieB said:
> 
> 
> Blood test came back negative :( I know I've only been trying for 7 months, but I am about to give up. I am gonna try acupuncture and get on an adoption list, I think. I didn't think it would make me sad to get a negative test back, I thought I would be fine and just keep trying, but I immediately broke into tears. Good luck to all you ladies! I hope someone has some success :)
> 
> Hi jeannie
> 
> I want to encourage you. Please dont feel sad. I am on the same journey like you and like many other ladies. This TTC journey is quite stressful but we must not give up. Trying to think positive and keeping your hopes up high will help a lot. Do you take evening primrose oil? These should help your mood..
> 
> I have been ttc for 7 months as well. my gynae said that it might take up to a year or two for a healthy couple to conceive. So please dont worry. We are still on the right bounds TTC. Try to TTC regularly from day 6 of your cycle until ovulation so you dont miss the chances, and try to make sex enjoyable.. I know its difficult because sometimes my hubby and I Baby dance just because we have to!!! So not to miss the chance. Sometimes sex becomes a chore which is not good.
> 
> I hope that these few words will be of help to you. Feel free to talk to me if you need any support. I thank all the ladies here who send me words of wisdom and encouragement.
> 
> Good luck to you all
> 
> 
> Isabel
> XXX
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Isabel... Thank you for your kind words and support. I am starting acupuncture on Thursday and am going to continue to use my CBFM as well. Hopefully my cycle won't be too long this time ( last cycle was 55 days...ugh!). I took a day to be sad about not being prego and now I'm ready to get back to it. So happy for you that you got your CBFM! Good luck :dust::dust:Click to expand...

Good luck with acupuncture. let me know how it goes.i am sure it will heal your body XXX


----------



## Tccno2

Ladies a question for any of you who normally look at your sticks ...... Are the 2 lines normally the same the day before a peak? I did a test and still high but the 2 lines match completely so im wondering.... want to either peak or for my lh to drop off and I'll just stop for this cycle. Had Enough of my little White box this cycle and we'd followed the smep perfectly which I suppose is typical!! X


----------



## mandij33

Tccno2 said:


> Ladies a question for any of you who normally look at your sticks ...... Are the 2 lines normally the same the day before a peak? I did a test and still high but the 2 lines match completely so im wondering.... want to either peak or for my lh to drop off and I'll just stop for this cycle. Had Enough of my little White box this cycle and we'd followed the smep perfectly which I suppose is typical!! X

I've read on here before that if the 2 lines are of the same colour.. then that is a peak. I looked at mine yesterday and both lines were the same colour & sure infact I got my peak.. same today, my 2nd Peak.. where as days before the line was almost there.. but not the same


----------



## Tccno2

mandij33 said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Ladies a question for any of you who normally look at your sticks ...... Are the 2 lines normally the same the day before a peak? I did a test and still high but the 2 lines match completely so im wondering.... want to either peak or for my lh to drop off and I'll just stop for this cycle. Had Enough of my little White box this cycle and we'd followed the smep perfectly which I suppose is typical!! X
> 
> I've read on here before that if the 2 lines are of the same colour.. then that is a peak. I looked at mine yesterday and both lines were the same colour & sure infact I got my peak.. same today, my 2nd Peak.. where as days before the line was almost there.. but not the sameClick to expand...

Thanks! Frustrating then that mine has come up with high again then!! :(


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi ladies, well today is cd18 and ive been getting really frustrated as ive only been getting lows. Woke up today sure i was getting a low or maybe a high and i got my first peak!! can this happen without having any highs? The sad thing is me and my partner are both so ill he has the flu and ive got a viral infection :cry: i feel like crap and have got a really high temperature and really dont feel like doing anything im gutted.


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girlies

Can you still get the peak if you dont notice any mucus? I have been all dry this month like many months before. I do blood tests to see if I am ovulating and I do but hormones (progesterone and estrogen) are still low. I did take b6 vitamins and evening primrose but did not help.

When I was younger I used to use Betadine Vaginal Douche almost every month to get rid of thrush or irritation. I think this dried up my mucus. Do you think that this douch made me infertile as well? I am so worried again. I cant keep my mind at rest. Today I am on sick leave because I feel so bad and sad :nope:

Ps. Just received my CBFM. Will start using it next cycle


----------



## mandij33

lovebeingmum said:


> hi ladies, well today is cd18 and ive been getting really frustrated as ive only been getting lows. Woke up today sure i was getting a low or maybe a high and i got my first peak!! can this happen without having any highs? The sad thing is me and my partner are both so ill he has the flu and ive got a viral infection :cry: i feel like crap and have got a really high temperature and really dont feel like doing anything im gutted.

Hey Hun

Yes it is possible to go straight from Low to a peak. Happened to me 1st cycle.
Sorry your unwell.... Guess the timing this month isn't great for you :(
Just a suggestion.. Can you not give hubby some hand relief, collect he's goods and self inseminate ??
I know it sounds odd lol but why waste a perfectly good time to conceive.
Saves all the trouble of having to bd when you're both not feeling well.
And I've heard/read so much that some women get there bfp after being sick.

Good Luck Hunni.. and I hope you're both feeling better soon :flower:


----------



## katy1984

Tccno2 said:


> Ladies a question for any of you who normally look at your sticks ...... Are the 2 lines normally the same the day before a peak? I did a test and still high but the 2 lines match completely so im wondering.... want to either peak or for my lh to drop off and I'll just stop for this cycle. Had Enough of my little White box this cycle and we'd followed the smep perfectly which I suppose is typical!! X

hi i had a similar question a few days ago, i looked at my stick and both lines were equal and i got a reply from someone saying that happened to them and they got there peak the next day,well so did i and the test line was loads darker then the other line so hopefully you will get your peak tomorrow, good luck xx


----------



## Folly

lovebeingmum said:


> hi ladies, well today is cd18 and ive been getting really frustrated as ive only been getting lows. Woke up today sure i was getting a low or maybe a high and i got my first peak!! can this happen without having any highs? The sad thing is me and my partner are both so ill he has the flu and ive got a viral infection :cry: i feel like crap and have got a really high temperature and really dont feel like doing anything im gutted.

Yes, I went from low to peak the cycle I got my BFP :)


----------



## Tccno2

Thankyou Katy I hope that happens for me!! Regardless this is a very screwed up cycle! Shame i have to wait for 2 week for AF when there is no hope! Lol x


----------



## lovebeingmum

mandij33 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, well today is cd18 and ive been getting really frustrated as ive only been getting lows. Woke up today sure i was getting a low or maybe a high and i got my first peak!! can this happen without having any highs? The sad thing is me and my partner are both so ill he has the flu and ive got a viral infection :cry: i feel like crap and have got a really high temperature and really dont feel like doing anything im gutted.
> 
> Hey Hun
> 
> Yes it is possible to go straight from Low to a peak. Happened to me 1st cycle.
> Sorry your unwell.... Guess the timing this month isn't great for you :(
> Just a suggestion.. Can you not give hubby some hand relief, collect he's goods and self inseminate ??
> I know it sounds odd lol but why waste a perfectly good time to conceive.
> Saves all the trouble of having to bd when you're both not feeling well.
> And I've heard/read so much that some women get there bfp after being sick.
> 
> Good Luck Hunni.. and I hope you're both feeling better soon :flower:Click to expand...

Hi, thank you xx ive never self inseminated before so wouldnt know what to do lol but think we will just :sex: later on anyway and probably tomorow too. Not had sex for over a week so hopefully there will be plenty to play with ha ha xx fingers crossed xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Folly said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> hi ladies, well today is cd18 and ive been getting really frustrated as ive only been getting lows. Woke up today sure i was getting a low or maybe a high and i got my first peak!! can this happen without having any highs? The sad thing is me and my partner are both so ill he has the flu and ive got a viral infection :cry: i feel like crap and have got a really high temperature and really dont feel like doing anything im gutted.
> 
> Yes, I went from low to peak the cycle I got my BFP :)Click to expand...

Hi, well thats just gave me plenty of hope lol how many times did you :sex: on your peak days? xx


----------



## Stardust89

Tccno2 - As my cycle's been so messed up this month, I've been doing a lot of research on the cbfm. I've read that the line closest to 'dip' end measures LH level and the one furthest away measures the Oestrogen level (hope this makes sense!). The monitor should show high when the line furthest away (Oestrogen line) shows up noticeably darker than the LH line (which should be nearly invisible). When the LH line starts to get darker and the Oestrogen line gets lighter, the monitor will show peak.

I have been paying more attention to my sticks this month, and I must say this was the case for me! My first reading this cycle started on high straight away, and the Oestrogen line was much darker than the LH line. The day before I got my peak the lines were almost the same (LH line had become darker and more noticeable and the Oestrogen line was starting to fade compared to previous days). The next day when I got my peak, the LH line was very dark and the Oestrogen line was barely there at all. 

I'm not sure whether this is correct for everyone - as I said I came across this explanation when looking up general info about the monitor, but it was certainly accurate and true for me. 

x


----------



## Tccno2

Stardust89 said:


> Tccno2 - As my cycle's been so messed up this month, I've been doing a lot of research on the cbfm. I've read that the line closest to 'dip' end measures LH level and the one furthest away measures the Oestrogen level (hope this makes sense!). The monitor should show high when the line furthest away (Oestrogen line) shows up noticeably darker than the LH line (which should be nearly invisible). When the LH line starts to get darker and the Oestrogen line gets lighter, the monitor will show peak.
> 
> I have been paying more attention to my sticks this month, and I must say this was the case for me! My first reading this cycle started on high straight away, and the Oestrogen line was much darker than the LH line. The day before I got my peak the lines were almost the same (LH line had become darker and more noticeable and the Oestrogen line was starting to fade compared to previous days). The next day when I got my peak, the LH line was very dark and the Oestrogen line was barely there at all.
> 
> I'm not sure whether this is correct for everyone - as I said I came across this explanation when looking up general info about the monitor, but it was certainly accurate and true for me.
> 
> x

Thankyou for taking the time to update this for me! :happydance: I guess I'll see tomorrow - I'm hoping for my peak but completely negative would do too so I know i can just forget it this month!! X


----------



## Folly

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi, well thats just gave me plenty of hope lol how many times did you :sex: on your peak days? xx

Once on each peak day, we also did it the day before my first peak which was just because I felt some ovary twinges. Only takes one :spermy: :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

folly - thanks for the info and congrats!


----------



## mummy_m

Hi ladies! 
I am new to CBFM and have been waiting to start using it for more then a month now, as my AF got me today this is been my longest cycle 51 days and I have got some questions regarding the ovulation 

- what day is the best to start using the cbfm?

- do you use other ovulation test? (such as IC)

- measuring bazal temp? (after visiting a GP today she said dont bother to measure temp)

Any advice welcome,

thanks!


----------



## ttcbaby117

what day is the best to start using the cbfm? You shoudl start on the first day of your period...if your period starts in the middle of the day...turn on the cbfm that following morning and adjust the cd on the cbfm to cd2.

- do you use other ovulation test? (such as IC) in the beginning it might be a good idea as back up so you wont miss that egg!

- measuring bazal temp? (after visiting a GP today she said dont bother to measure temp) Well I like to do my temp only because it confirms ovulation after you get the peak on your cbfm.


----------



## hairdresser29

Have never used one of these or any ovulation test as first time we've tryed. Couldnt really plan a date when to start trying as didnt have that privilege. Are you most fertile 14 days after your first day of your period? If so that would of meant i was most fertile 7th jan, we started trying 5th but on the 7th while trying my temp hit so high i was so hot to touch and even OH asked me was i okay as my face was bright red. Never happened before. Could this of been the best day?? If so that would mean its 2 weeks friday (when i'm due on my period) since i conceived wouldnt it? 
Sorry if that all come out a mess, not up with all this stuff. Didnt realise it was this hard to try for a baby as you just hear of people falling pregnant you think you'll be like them and it will be that easy


----------



## mummy_m

ttcbaby117 said:


> what day is the best to start using the cbfm? You shoudl start on the first day of your period...if your period starts in the middle of the day...turn on the cbfm that following morning and adjust the cd on the cbfm to cd2.
> 
> - do you use other ovulation test? (such as IC) in the beginning it might be a good idea as back up so you wont miss that egg!
> 
> - measuring bazal temp? (after visiting a GP today she said dont bother to measure temp) Well I like to do my temp only because it confirms ovulation after you get the peak on your cbfm.

ttcbaby117 thank you :flower: I managed to set it up on cd 2, 
and I got some questions :blush:

- do I have to wait till the monitor show the symbol insert the stick? (lol already tried one and flashing error came up)
- on which day does it ususally ask to insert the stick? 
- do I have to switch on cbfm every day just to see what cycle day or if stick needed? otherwise there nothing on the screen


----------



## mandij33

mummy_m said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> what day is the best to start using the cbfm? You shoudl start on the first day of your period...if your period starts in the middle of the day...turn on the cbfm that following morning and adjust the cd on the cbfm to cd2.
> 
> - do you use other ovulation test? (such as IC) in the beginning it might be a good idea as back up so you wont miss that egg!
> 
> - measuring bazal temp? (after visiting a GP today she said dont bother to measure temp) Well I like to do my temp only because it confirms ovulation after you get the peak on your cbfm.
> 
> ttcbaby117 thank you :flower: I managed to set it up on cd 2,
> and I got some questions :blush:
> 
> - do I have to wait till the monitor show the symbol insert the stick? (lol already tried one and flashing error came up)
> - on which day does it ususally ask to insert the stick?
> - do I have to switch on cbfm every day just to see what cycle day or if stick needed? otherwise there nothing on the screenClick to expand...

Hiya hun

Ok you need to switch on the monitor every morning within your 6 hr time frame.. depending on what day your on a little symbol will come up on the screen asking for a test stick... after peeing on the stick insert it into the machine and the display will flash for a couple of mins and then it will show a symbol asking for test stick to be removed.. then it will show you the results on the left hand side of the screen..
1 bar: Low
2 bar: High
3 bar: peak

At first after your period it usually displays low for a few days and probably wont display the symbol asking for you to test.. then you might get a few highs and then 2 peaks.. but every cycle is different. Usually asks me for my 1st test stick around Day 6/7

Only test when the machine asks you to & preferbly with FMU ( as this is the most concentrated)
Bd every other day when you get Highs.. and Bd every day you get a peak.

Remember its your 1st month using it, so it still getting used to you.
It gets easier the more you use it.

Good Luck hunni :flower:


----------



## Isabel209

can't wait to test !!!!


----------



## mummy_m

Hi mandij33 thank you for good explanation :flower:


mandij33 said:


> need to switch on the monitor every morning within your 6 hr time frame.. depending on what day your on a little symbol will come up on the screen asking for a test stick...

what if i work different shifts day/night can it affect readings?


----------



## mandij33

mummy_m said:


> Hi mandij33 thank you for good explanation :flower:
> 
> 
> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> need to switch on the monitor every morning within your 6 hr time frame.. depending on what day your on a little symbol will come up on the screen asking for a test stick...
> 
> what if i work different shifts day/night can it affect readings?Click to expand...

Hey Hunni
I work shifts as well
I 1st set my monitor at around 8 am.. On the 1st day of my cycle
so that I can test anytime between 5 am- 11am
If I'm working nights.. I hold my urine in from midnight and test around 5-6 am
If I'm not working Nights then I just wake up and use FMU before 11 am

Mines been consistant every cycle.. Even with shift work.


----------



## mummy_m

mandij33 said:


> I work shifts as well
> I 1st set my monitor at around 8 am..

do you have option what time you can set it up?


----------



## mandij33

mummy_m said:


> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> I work shifts as well
> I 1st set my monitor at around 8 am..
> 
> do you have option what time you can set it up?Click to expand...

You can set it at any time on the 1st day of your cycle Just by pressing the M button... I set mine as early as possible Usually 7-8 am, so that I can test early when I'm working nights & still be able to test when I'm not working and when I wake up normal mornings.

Remember you have a 6 hr window.. 3 hrs before, 3 hrs after the time you 1st pressed that M Button and started using it on 1st day of cycle.

What time did you press it on the 1st day ????


----------



## mummy_m

mandij33 said:


> What time did you press it on the 1st day ????

today is 2nd CD so I pressed on M button on &#8470; 2 around 8 am



mandij33 said:


> Remember you have a 6 hr window.. 3 hrs before, 3 hrs after the time you 1st pressed that M Button and started using it on 1st day of cycle.

so if I set up at 8 am then there + or - 3 hours (after 5 am or before 11 am)?


----------



## mandij33

mummy_m said:


> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> What time did you press it on the 1st day ????
> 
> today is 2nd CD so I pressed on M button on &#8470; 2 around 8 am
> 
> 
> 
> mandij33 said:
> 
> 
> Remember you have a 6 hr window.. 3 hrs before, 3 hrs after the time you 1st pressed that M Button and started using it on 1st day of cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> so if I set up at 8 am then there + or - 3 hours (after 5 am or before 11 am)?Click to expand...

Correct, yes... you can switch on your monitor and do a test if it asks you to everyday between the hours of 5 am and 11 am.. 

Hope you understand, its a bit daunting at 1st.. but it gets easier.
I feel like a pro at it now.. been using it for 3 cycles.

Just hope its 3rd time lucky for me, and I don't have to use it anymore.

I am on Cd16 today and today I used my last test it was back to Low

This is a rundown of my testing this cycle.. so you can get an idea:

cd1-11 : Low
cd12: High
cd13-14: Peak
cd15: High
cd16: Low

So thats it now for this cycle.. I hope I've done enough, I bd around the time of my Peaks. So now it's just a waiting game for me.. and thankfully I get a break now from peeing on test sticks for my Monitor lol

Good Luck hun :flower:


----------



## lovebeingmum

hairdresser29 said:


> Have never used one of these or any ovulation test as first time we've tryed. Couldnt really plan a date when to start trying as didnt have that privilege. Are you most fertile 14 days after your first day of your period? If so that would of meant i was most fertile 7th jan, we started trying 5th but on the 7th while trying my temp hit so high i was so hot to touch and even OH asked me was i okay as my face was bright red. Never happened before. Could this of been the best day?? If so that would mean its 2 weeks friday (when i'm due on my period) since i conceived wouldnt it?
> Sorry if that all come out a mess, not up with all this stuff. Didnt realise it was this hard to try for a baby as you just hear of people falling pregnant you think you'll be like them and it will be that easy

Hi there, i always thought i ovulated on or around the 13th of the month as my periods are quite regular, but having used the cbfm for the first time this month i didnt ovulate untill the 18th!! and i didnt have any high fertile days neither just my 2 peaks x


----------



## lovebeingmum

cant beleieve this flu has got me right before i peaked!! had my peak on the 18th which was also cd18 and only managed to :sex: the once on my first peak day so dont think its gonna happen for me this month :sad2:. my second peak was yesterday so would that mean i am in the 2ww? and when should i test? Is anybody else in the 2ww if so when are you testing? good luck to us all xx


----------



## Traskey

Love - From all the things I have read it seems you are fine to just DTD once on your peak days and every day or every other day in your high days. 

Mandij - If it helps at all, I usually stay in the high area anywhere for 4-6 days before I get a peak egg pic on the monitor. Somewhere around day 14-18. Not everyone goes straight from high to peak and some go straight to peak. Peak means you will ovulate in the next 12-36 hours.


----------



## mummy_m

mandij33 said:


> Correct, yes... you can switch on your monitor and do a test if it asks you to everyday between the hours of 5 am and 11 am..

thank you so much for good explanation :thumbup:

Wish you lots of :dust: and hope soon you get your :bfp:


----------



## Danielle_jone

anyone get a used one and have any issues re-setting it??


----------



## snl41296

let me know if u girls see anything 

I am not due for AF till the 24/25th every 30 days without fail. it was darker in person then in pics I am thinking Evap but doesnt that happen after the 5 min span time
HONEST ANSWERS please girls I am ok if you cant see anything :thumbup:
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg


----------



## mandij33

Danielle_jone said:


> anyone get a used one and have any issues re-setting it??

Yes I bought a used one off of Ebay. I had no problems resetting it:thumbup:


----------



## mandij33

snl41296 said:


> let me know if u girls see anything
> 
> I am not due for AF till the 24/25th every 30 days without fail. it was darker in person then in pics I am thinking Evap but doesnt that happen after the 5 min span time
> HONEST ANSWERS please girls I am ok if you cant see anything :thumbup:
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096-1.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00096.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/cell.jpg
> https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/DSC00094.jpg

Hiya

Yes I think I can see a faint line
However I don't trust them tests, I got 2 bfp last cycle using them and then done a frer and it was negative... I'd advise to test again using fmu and a better test
Good Luck hunni, I hope its the start of your :bfp: :flower:


----------



## snl41296

*MORNING GIRLS TODAY I TESTED AND IT WAS  NOTHING NOT A THING 4 DIFFERENT TESTS! clearblue, FRER, EPT and IC. I am guessing its another Evap line. I told you all I get them alot. They like playing tricks on me I sware.  I am ok Will cry the day AF shows then will get over it. like every other month  another 2 months then off to the Fertility Doc! I hope they will get me PG! *


----------



## ljo1984

oh my god that so didnt look like and EVAP line aswell!! im BFN this morning too and im taking vit B^ to lengthen LP and just asked on the thread and one lady was a week late! im fed up now, that not only im not pregnant but AF might not even show up this weekend putting me behind god know how much! just out of curiosity- if i wanted to give the CBFM a break for a month will it mess it up or will it ask for a stick CD 9 like it usually does when i reset it the following month? ive not decided yet but might NTNP next month. im fed up ha ha.


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> oh my god that so didnt look like and EVAP line aswell!! im BFN this morning too and im taking vit B^ to lengthen LP and just asked on the thread and one lady was a week late! im fed up now, that not only im not pregnant but AF might not even show up this weekend putting me behind god know how much! just out of curiosity- if i wanted to give the CBFM a break for a month will it mess it up or will it ask for a stick CD 9 like it usually does when i reset it the following month? ive not decided yet but might NTNP next month. im fed up ha ha.

I feel the same way. I stopped temping Nov 2010 just to clear my head. I have 2 month cycles then FS march 25th at 10am. I was hopping to get PG before then :cry:


----------



## davo

Anyone know where the cheapest CBFM are? Or is it just as good to get a used one from ebay/ Amazon? Didn't realise just how much they cost! Sounds like they're probably worth it


----------



## lovebeingmum

davo said:


> Anyone know where the cheapest CBFM are? Or is it just as good to get a used one from ebay/ Amazon? Didn't realise just how much they cost! Sounds like they're probably worth it

Hi, i paid £42 for mine off ebay it had only ben used for 1 cycle,plus it had 20 test sticks and 5 pregnancy tests. Have a look you might find yourself a bargain x


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> oh my god that so didnt look like and EVAP line aswell!! im BFN this morning too and im taking vit B^ to lengthen LP and just asked on the thread and one lady was a week late! im fed up now, that not only im not pregnant but AF might not even show up this weekend putting me behind god know how much! just out of curiosity- if i wanted to give the CBFM a break for a month will it mess it up or will it ask for a stick CD 9 like it usually does when i reset it the following month? ive not decided yet but might NTNP next month. im fed up ha ha.
> 
> I feel the same way. I stopped temping Nov 2010 just to clear my head. I have 2 month cycles then FS march 25th at 10am. I was hopping to get PG before then :cry:Click to expand...

sending loads of baby dust your way for that BFP! xxx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies, is anyone else in there 2ww? if so when are you testing? i only have some ultra sensitive tests but im not too sure about them so might go an get a cb digital next week instead xx good luck to us all xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

danielle...what problems are you having resetting your monitor....I found a page online that I followed and it worked beautifully.

lovebeing - I am 5 dpo and testing around the 30th...if I can hold out..LOL what about you....when will you test?


----------



## Nickij

Hrump!

Well last cycle my highs started on CD14 today is CD14 and its still showing LOW!!! Grr!!!

Question about the monitor now.

YOu have to test using FMU right? But when you are using OPK you are supposed to use them in the afternoon and its more likely to pick up your LH surge. So why does the monitor test in the morning not the afternoon?


----------



## lovebeingmum

ttcbaby117 said:


> danielle...what problems are you having resetting your monitor....I found a page online that I followed and it worked beautifully.
> 
> lovebeing - I am 5 dpo and testing around the 30th...if I can hold out..LOL what about you....when will you test?

lol i want to test on the 30th too xx but i have some ultra sensitive test sticks and want to know the earliest they will take effect from? definitly dont think it will happen this month as i only dtd on my 1st peak day but ah well theres always next month xxxx good luck xx


----------



## nevertogether

still on my first month using my CBFM and on my fourth day of highs. did everyone get a lot of highs their first cycle since CBFM is trying to "figure out" their cycle?


----------



## lovebeingmum

nevertogether said:


> still on my first month using my CBFM and on my fourth day of highs. did everyone get a lot of highs their first cycle since CBFM is trying to "figure out" their cycle?

Hi hun,this was my first month using the cbfm and i didnt have any high days! i had low days right up until cd17 then on cd18 went straight to my first peak lol x


----------



## nevertogether

lovebeingmum said:


> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> still on my first month using my CBFM and on my fourth day of highs. did everyone get a lot of highs their first cycle since CBFM is trying to "figure out" their cycle?
> 
> Hi hun,this was my first month using the cbfm and i didnt have any high days! i had low days right up until cd17 then on cd18 went straight to my first peak lol xClick to expand...

wow, that is insane! i started getting high's on CD9 and i'm now CD12 with them still. kind of making me anxious, haha. i think i might like to be surprised by a peak then just waiting and wondering with all these dang highs! good luck hun


----------



## happyshopper

nevertogether said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> still on my first month using my CBFM and on my fourth day of highs. did everyone get a lot of highs their first cycle since CBFM is trying to "figure out" their cycle?
> 
> Hi hun,this was my first month using the cbfm and i didnt have any high days! i had low days right up until cd17 then on cd18 went straight to my first peak lol xClick to expand...
> 
> wow, that is insane! i started getting high's on CD9 and i'm now CD12 with them still. kind of making me anxious, haha. i think i might like to be surprised by a peak then just waiting and wondering with all these dang highs! good luck hunClick to expand...

Hi,
On my first round on CBFM I started to get highs from CD10 and I didn't get a peak until CD17, so still lots of time yet. I'm now on CD12 on my second cycle and I am still low and Im getting a little anxious myself. I took soy this cycle so to bring my ov forward but its like it may not have helped. FX you get your peak in the next couple of days xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

nevertogether said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nevertogether said:
> 
> 
> still on my first month using my CBFM and on my fourth day of highs. did everyone get a lot of highs their first cycle since CBFM is trying to "figure out" their cycle?
> 
> Hi hun,this was my first month using the cbfm and i didnt have any high days! i had low days right up until cd17 then on cd18 went straight to my first peak lol xClick to expand...
> 
> wow, that is insane! i started getting high's on CD9 and i'm now CD12 with them still. kind of making me anxious, haha. i think i might like to be surprised by a peak then just waiting and wondering with all these dang highs! good luck hunClick to expand...

Thanks and good luck to you too xxx i was dreading getting loads of highs as me an my partner work quite alot and at very different times so i thought it would have been awkward but it was great this month lol who knows what next month will bring xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

lovebeing - well I always try to wait until 12 dpo....if you can make it.

never - yep expect tons of highs on your first cycle....in fact you might not get a peak....so temping at the same time helps.


----------



## sagelola

I had 12 days of low last month (my first month using the cbfm) and then 5 high days. No peak for me. This month, so far I have had 11 highs and no peak (I took Femara cycle days 3-7, and I _think_ I may have ovulated. Not sure...I never had EWCM. Here is my chart:


https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31b28d

Anyway...just keep using the monitor...I think most ladies get a peak. I just haven't yet.


----------



## davo

lovebeingmum said:


> davo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know where the cheapest CBFM are? Or is it just as good to get a used one from ebay/ Amazon? Didn't realise just how much they cost! Sounds like they're probably worth it
> 
> Hi, i paid £42 for mine off ebay it had only ben used for 1 cycle,plus it had 20 test sticks and 5 pregnancy tests. Have a look you might find yourself a bargain xClick to expand...

Big thanks to you - just been on ebay and got one with 10 sticks for £50!
Technically shouldn't need it yet cos AF not due til 29th but just started having light brown cm which makes me think the :witch: is coming a week early :cry:


----------



## lovebeingmum

davo said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davo said:
> 
> 
> Anyone know where the cheapest CBFM are? Or is it just as good to get a used one from ebay/ Amazon? Didn't realise just how much they cost! Sounds like they're probably worth it
> 
> Hi, i paid £42 for mine off ebay it had only ben used for 1 cycle,plus it had 20 test sticks and 5 pregnancy tests. Have a look you might find yourself a bargain xClick to expand...
> 
> Big thanks to you - just been on ebay and got one with 10 sticks for £50!
> Technically shouldn't need it yet cos AF not due til 29th but just started having light brown cm which makes me think the :witch: is coming a week early :cry:Click to expand...

Yayyy!! what a bargain!! xx and who knows, you might not even need it yet!! good luck hunni :dust: to us all xx


----------



## ttcbaby117

sage - oh I think you might have ovulated also.....Maybe a nice implantation dip today....I hope it goes back up tomorrow.


----------



## sagelola

Thank you, ttcbaby! I really hope so, too. Only time will tell, I guess.


----------



## gozo06

hi everyone, my first post on bnb, we've been ttc #3 for 7 months now, this is my 1st month using cbfm, didn't get any highs till day 20 then it went back low on day 25, think i messed my cycles up by taking soy last cycle, was between 26 and 36 days then after soy was 45 days, boo, will read back thru old posts to catch up with all news, currently on cd 33 so looks like another long cycle for me, did this happen to anyone else?


----------



## Traskey

Did you get any peaks at all in the cycle or just high and low?


----------



## gozo06

hi traskey, no peaks at all, just lows and highs, annoyed at myself for taking soy, should have tried the cbfm first, last time i used a cb digi i got a smiley on cd 16 then af on cd26 so thought soy would help my lp, got to do cd 3 bloods when af shows cause they didn't pick anything up on cd 21 bloods, at least my doc is good i've read some horrer stories about docs not doing anything,


----------



## gozo06

hi traskey, thought i replyed but it didn't show up sorry if this is a duplicate post, i only got lows and highs, thought id try soy to legnthen lp as i did a cb ov digi and got a smiley on cd 16 but then got af on cd 26, wish id just tried cbfm first, got cd3 bloods to get done when af finally shows, nothing showed up when i had cd21 bloods done, my doc has been quite good:thumbup:didnt have to beg or anything


----------



## gozo06

omg sorry, im a bit crap at this:wacko:


----------



## Traskey

:hug: Don't worry gozo! I think you may be using a different kit to me so it won't do low, high and peak like the one I use. I get an egg for ovulation rather than a smiley face. 

I am glad that your doctor is being supportive. That is a very positive first step. Good luck with your next blood test.


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gozo - I think you might want to try B12 to help your LP....the soy will only affect your ovulation....and if you take to much it will not allow you ovulate. Do you temp? SOmetimes youd ont get a peak on your first month using the cbfm as the machine is still trying to get to know you.


----------



## cylla2000

Hello ladies well this month been a crazy cycle for me :growlmad:I have a somewhat normal cycle of 28-30 days on clock except theses past 6 month got two cycle with short luteal phase and 24-25 days now I have no clue if that could come from breastfeeding my son for a year I stopped 10 months ago or it's my age ????? normaly I start to get positif opks around 13-14 cd with ovulation around CD 15-16. This month first time with the monitor and also first month I am taking Vitamin b6 (50mg) and some other supplements I listed previous post on here) I really though i would never ovulate I had no cm most of this month and got all lows on the monitor until today it went straight to Peak (eggy)this morning CD19 i also have a positif clearblue digital (smiley face). We didn't bd close enough to the peak time over 3 days ago huby really tired and tried yersterday with no success:nope: going to try to bd today and get his swimmers lol. Do i still have a chance this month if we only bd on peak tonight ???? also is it possible to get a positif opk the same day of the peak on CBFM? now if I get my AF 28 days would make my luteal phase of only 8 days right ? so not good i all. I just need help to clarify all that mess I do chart as well will post if you girls want to see it :)


----------



## Traskey

Yes, :sex: today if you can. The egg means you are ovulating in the next 24 to 36 hours, from this morning, so you still have a good chance of conceiving. You can still conceive on peak day 2 (tomorrow) and a slim chance on the high that is one day after that.


----------



## cylla2000

Traskey said:


> Yes, :sex: today if you can. The egg means you are ovulating in the next 24 to 36 hours, from this morning, so you still have a good chance of conceiving. You can still conceive on peak day 2 (tomorrow) and a slim chance on the high that is one day after that.

Thank you so much for your response girl:) my huby better get in shape today then lol lol


----------



## Traskey

Fingers x for you. 

As for the length of your cycle, my ovulation day moves around from day 15 to day 20. That determines the length of my cycle that month. AF usually arrives around 14 days ish after that. I have alternating cycles, one month around 27/28 and the next around 31/32. Having been using the monitor for a while now I can see the pattern in my cycles but it took a while. 

Keep using it, you might start to see a pattern and keep a record somewhere of your results. I use my iPhone but paper will do! I had one month where I didn't get a peak at all, stayed high for about 20 days. This can happen occasionally, apparently.

Hope that helps!


----------



## cylla2000

Traskey said:


> Fingers x for you.
> 
> As for the length of your cycle, my ovulation day moves around from day 15 to day 20. That determines the length of my cycle that month. AF usually arrives around 14 days ish after that. I have alternating cycles, one month around 27/28 and the next around 31/32. Having been using the monitor for a while now I can see the pattern in my cycles but it took a while.
> 
> Keep using it, you might start to see a pattern and keep a record somewhere of your results. I use my iPhone but paper will do! I had one month where I didn't get a peak at all, stayed high for about 20 days. This can happen occasionally, apparently.
> 
> Hope that helps!

This is funny because i never had a cycle more than 29-30 days I just pray that the b6 worked and i just get it right because as it is now if i ovulate on day 20 and get my AF comes as schedule on CD 28 my luteal phase will be way too short !???? if i get this again this month that will make past 3 cycles with short luteal phase in past 6 months. I will get an appointment at the doc asap and get that check out seriously with my age i do not have time to waiste on the top of my past infertility probs this add a big blow to me. Do you think Clomid would be the solution for me?? or try one more month with vitamin B6 and take higher dose??? I can just speculate so far just need to wait how this cycle will turn out i guess crossing finger i get a longer cycle:winkwink: I record everything i also use fertility friend and temp


----------



## Traskey

Well, I have my first FS appointment Thursday, I can let you know what they recommend. A lot of people are prescribed Clomid, you'd need to check with your doctor.


----------



## sagelola

My temp is back up this morning...not way up, but back about to where it was before. Still have more of a wait, though. And not sure if I am 6 dpo or day 8 dpo. CBFM still says high, too. That's 12 highs now. Ugh!


----------



## gozo06

hi ttcbaby, no i dont temp, i thought it would be pointless as i dont sleep very well at night, the slightest noise and im awake, would it still be worth a go do you think? Traskey, im using the cbfm now with the egg, before when i got the smiley it was just on the digi stick, my pre conception vits have b6 in them only 10 mg and b12 20ug, hope everyone else is well - cylla hope it works out for you, traskey hope you fs appointment goes well, you can let us know what to expect please


----------



## cylla2000

gozo06 said:


> hi ttcbaby, no i dont temp, i thought it would be pointless as i dont sleep very well at night, the slightest noise and im awake, would it still be worth a go do you think? Traskey, im using the cbfm now with the egg, before when i got the smiley it was just on the digi stick, my pre conception vits have b6 in them only 10 mg and b12 20ug, hope everyone else is well - cylla hope it works out for you, traskey hope you fs appointment goes well, you can let us know what to expect please

Thank you :happydance: you know thinking about it when i got my son i was not checking my temp but i bled quite a lot 2-3 days few days before i was due AF i really thought that was my AF early all the symptoms cramping and all but the blood was different and the flow was too and i took a test few days later and was positif I was pregnant maybe back then i have a very late ovulation and implant couple days before my AF was due. So even with a short luteal phase i think there is chance lol you never know :)


----------



## cylla2000

Here my temp chart https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/index.php do you think I am ok with bd or should I one more time tomorrow ?


----------



## cylla2000

sagelola said:


> My temp is back up this morning...not way up, but back about to where it was before. Still have more of a wait, though. And not sure if I am 6 dpo or day 8 dpo. CBFM still says high, too. That's 12 highs now. Ugh!

 ****** baby dust ****


----------



## ttcbaby117

gozo - I think it is a personal choice. It will help to pin down Ov.....while the cbfm is getting used to you. As long as you get 3-4 hours of sleep prior to taking your temp around the same time every morning then you should be ok.


----------



## gozo06

morning ladies, hope everyoneis well, cd 35 here, nothing to report,:coffee: sorry cylla i dont know anything bout charts and temps,fx for you,
ttc baby i might look into it next cycle, another thing to obsess about, i'll need to join ff and learn the rules, is that the site most folk use?


----------



## winniemoo1

Hi everyone long time since I posted on here, I originally started using the cbfm back in oct but had a full month of lows, I havent had a period since I started using it so it was just sat in the draw. I began using agnus castus around 2weeks ago so decided to reset my cbfm and start testing to see if the ac brought on ovulation. Well I tested this morning and have 3bars and the egg, jumped from low yesterday to peak today. Also got a +ve opk. So need to get dtd these next few days in order to catch that eggy. Xx

https://s1186.photobucket.com/albums/z380/Winniemoo/ here the link to the album can't get it on as a thumbnail.....excited lol xx


----------



## Quaver

winniemoo1 said:


> https://s1186.photobucket.com/albums/z380/Winniemoo/ here the link to the album can't get it on as a thumbnail.....excited lol xx

Congratulations! :wohoo:
Even after using CBFM for the past 6 months, I still get really excited when I see the eggy:happydance:


----------



## ttcbaby117

Gozo - yes FF is the best one....also they have a tutorial which will help you get started.

winnie - congrats on the peak!


----------



## Traskey

:happydance::dance::headspin::wohoo:Yay for the eggy!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mandij33

I'm so happy I got a peak this cycle..
Now on 8dpo and the time is dragging.. Due Af in 4 days

This is my 3rd month using my cbfm.. I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky :happydance:


----------



## ljo1984

wow a peak on cd 11!! im not jealeous at all ha ha! baby dust being sent your way. xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

I'm joining! :happydance:
I just got my CBFM yesterday, paid one-day shipping, so that I could set it to day 5 today.


----------



## nevertogether

first peak today :happydance:


----------



## lovebeingmum

nevertogether said:


> first peak today :happydance:

Yayy for peak!! :yipee: xx sending :dust: your way hunni xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Bunnylicious said:


> I'm joining! :happydance:
> I just got my CBFM yesterday, paid one-day shipping, so that I could set it on day 5 today.

Hi hun welcome to the club lol :friends: hope to see your :bfp: sometime soon x


----------



## HockeyMom

Happy for those who have seen their Eggie!!! :thumbup:

I am still waiting:coffee:...2nd Cycle on the monitor. Also got the ov test strips from early-pregnancy-tests.com...I'm not sure if I am o'ing or not so I want to make sure that I don't miss it. Got AF last month but Cycle was pretty long---so not sure. Hoping this round will work...days of High Readings but no peak. 

Shooting for the moon and bd:hugs: every other night or so if we haven't missed it something will work. 

Has anyone tried Concieve Plus? Just ordered some just to help out. Can't wait to try it. 

How is everyone keeping things Fresh? :winkwink: I could so use a vacation!


----------



## lovebeingmum

mandij33 said:


> I'm so happy I got a peak this cycle..
> Now on 8dpo and the time is dragging.. Due Af in 4 days
> 
> This is my 3rd month using my cbfm.. I'm hoping it's 3rd time lucky :happydance:

Hi hun im on 7dpo, this is my first month using the cbfm so its my first time in the 2ww and it really does drag on!! sending :dust: your way xx what day are you testing? im testing next monday, day before :witch: is due but only managed to :sex: on my first peak day only as we were both ill but read today that im still in with a chance xx not gonna be too upset if it doesnt happen for me this month as its only my first month and i know there are women on here who have been trying for months so just gonna keep my hopes up xx good luck x


----------



## Isabel209

USING CBFM FOR THE FIRST TIME

Hello ladies&#8230;. Bad news for me as the witch just caught me&#8230; good news is that its my first time using CBFM. So, today at 4pm I got my period. Should I set my cbfm tomorrow morning? If yes, shall I set it as day 1 or day 2?


----------



## winniemoo1

ljo1984-it isnt really day 11, im on day 100 and something. I reset my monitor last week as i had started taking agnus castus and wanted to see if it was working for me. got another peak today and another positive opk even darker than yesterday. Does it probably mean i ovulated today? DTD last night and im hoping to do it again tonight or in the morning depending how i feel when i get home from work (had a awful day at work so far). xx


----------



## Meerkat13

Hi,

I've just got my period (Wednesday at 14.00pm) literally just after buying a pregnancy test hoping I was pregnant :growlmad:

While I was there I spotted the CBFM, when I got home I read all about the monitor on the clearblue website and want to get one and start using it straight away!!!

So if I get it tomorrow, can I set Friday as day 3 of my 'm' in the morning (morning best time for me to test) or do I have to wait for my next cycle? It says start on day 1 but I've missed that....I don't want to set it to 3 and waste my time or set myself up to be disappointed I'd rather wait.....but fingers crossed I can start on day 3. It isn't worded very clearly on the site.

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance :winkwink:

Thanks in advance! :winkwink:


----------



## Littleleo11

Meerkat - you can set it tomorrow to cycle day 3. Just hold the m button down and keep it down until the number changes to 3. It didn't work first time for me so I just kept resetting it until I got it to go to 3. Although Just read ur post again and I think u should set it to day 2 on Friday. If AF comes in middle of the say then u should count the next day as day 1.

Isabel - u should set urs to day 1 tomorrow morning.

I'm only using it for the first time this month too (I've read the instructions about 10 times already though!). I got my first high today (CD11) so I'm very excited! Hopefully I'll also get a peak this month!

I am hoping this cycle will be the one for me. It's my 3rd TTC. This morning I gave up my seat on the train to work to a pregnant woman (big bump so I didn't have to question myself about is she pregnant or not!) so I'm hoping she'll have passed on some good baby dust Karma to me!

I also


----------



## Meerkat13

Littleleo11 thanks

I'll buy one tomorrow and start using it on Friday morning setting 'm' as CD 2 then, thank goodness I don't have to miss out on a month.

Good luck to you :thumbup:


----------



## gozo06

good luck to all that got their eggy:dust:to you all

hockeymom - im having longer cycles just now as well, sooooo annoying, im going to get ic ov tests as well so when i use all ten sticks (hope i dont) next cycle i can rely on them to tell me when i ov

lovebeingmum - good luck when testing day comes

:wohoo: for all peaks and those starting to use monitor


----------



## Isabel209

Littleleo11 said:


> Meerkat - you can set it tomorrow to cycle day 3. Just hold the m button down and keep it down until the number changes to 3. It didn't work first time for me so I just kept resetting it until I got it to go to 3. Although Just read ur post again and I think u should set it to day 2 on Friday. If AF comes in middle of the say then u should count the next day as day 1.
> 
> Isabel - u should set urs to day 1 tomorrow morning.
> 
> I'm only using it for the first time this month too (I've read the instructions about 10 times already though!). I got my first high today (CD11) so I'm very excited! Hopefully I'll also get a peak this month!
> 
> I am hoping this cycle will be the one for me. It's my 3rd TTC. This morning I gave up my seat on the train to work to a pregnant woman (big bump so I didn't have to question myself about is she pregnant or not!) so I'm hoping she'll have passed on some good baby dust Karma to me!
> 
> I also

I think I did a mistake then. I set it up this morning as day 2 as I am on my second day of my cycle. Should I set it again tomorrow and make it day 2?


----------



## smiliebaby

Morning everybody,
I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)

This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
Has anyone else had this?

Good luck to everyone TTC :)


----------



## gozo06

smiliebaby said:


> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)

hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next time


----------



## Quaver

gozo06 said:


> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next time

If your cycles are long, then I'd get cheap IC OPKs like these:
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G7STT0/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A4DI4ZJ5WTRP7

And keep checking cm. Once cm starts to look the part, then hard reset the CBFM, and set it to CD5, then start testing with CBFM from CD6.
You can interpret the sticks yourself by the way, so you can test even after the 20th stick:winkwink:

For High, the dominant line starts to fade, for Peak, the pee end line gets dark:thumbup:


----------



## Quaver

winniemoo1 said:


> ljo1984-it isnt really day 11, im on day 100 and something. I reset my monitor last week as i had started taking agnus castus and wanted to see if it was working for me. got another peak today and another positive opk even darker than yesterday. Does it probably mean i ovulated today? DTD last night and im hoping to do it again tonight or in the morning depending how i feel when i get home from work (had a awful day at work so far). xx

I think a 1/3 ov on the 1st Peak, and 2/3 ov on the 2nd Peak, and some ov on the High after that.

No way to know for sure unless you temp.
In my case (I temp) I don't always ov on the same Peak:flower:


----------



## Tccno2

gozo06 said:


> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next timeClick to expand...

Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X


----------



## lovebeingmum

smiliebaby said:


> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)

Hi hunni this is my first month using the cbfm and i had all lows untill cd18 when it went straight to a peak,cd20 had a high and since then just been lows. Im now on cd27 and its stopped asking me for sticks. Im quite confused by it all to be honest but im just hoping its because its our first month that its just getting to know us xx good luck hun xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

Tccno2 said:


> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? XClick to expand...

Is your cycle regular?
There's a thread discussing about how soy has made SOME people w/ regular cycle ovulating late


----------



## Traskey

The first couple of cycles that you use the CBFM you do use more sticks. The machine is trying to learn your cycle lengths and patterns. Once you are past the initial couple of months it knows you and will ask for about 10 sticks. 

I did have a month where it didn't show a peak so I went to the doc, worried I wasn't ovulating. She said it is usual for the odd month not to ovulate and she said not to worry (although she did do the 21 day blood test just to check the next month). If you have lots of cycles where you don't peak, then you need to go and get checked.


----------



## gozo06

Quaver said:


> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next time
> 
> If your cycles are long, then I'd get cheap IC OPKs like these:
> https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B001G7STT0/ref=pd_luc_mri?ie=UTF8&m=A4DI4ZJ5WTRP7
> 
> And keep checking cm. Once cm starts to look the part, then hard reset the CBFM, and set it to CD5, then start testing with CBFM from CD6.
> You can interpret the sticks yourself by the way, so you can test even after the 20th stick:winkwink:
> 
> For High, the dominant line starts to fade, for Peak, the pee end line gets dark:thumbup:Click to expand...

good call:thumbup:i was going to wait another cycle to see if soy has left my system totally but i'll def do that if its still long, im hoping this one is less then the 45 days last time and that it falls back into the guidelines of 42 days that cbfm says, i'll defo get those ic so i can keep going if i use all sticks


----------



## gozo06

Tccno2 said:


> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? XClick to expand...

totally kicking myself for this, wish id just gone straight to using cbfm and gone to doc to check bloods, its done now so im just hoping it all starts coming back down to closer to the 30's again, how long are your cycles normally?


----------



## gozo06

Bunnylicious said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? XClick to expand...
> 
> Is your cycle regular?
> There's a thread discussing about how soy has made SOME people w/ regular cycle ovulating lateClick to expand...

ohh is there i tried to look through but couldn't see anything, i don't suppose you can remember wot it was, i was not too bad between 26 and 36 days but on one month using opk i get a peak on cd16 then af on 26 so thought id try and help that


----------



## Bunnylicious

It's not really a big thread, just a few posts 

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...oflavones-have-they-stopped-me-ovulating.html


----------



## smiliebaby

hey guys!

Thank you to all those who replyed :) 

Sorry to sound like a complete newb! whats soy?

My cycles really REALLY irregular, i was on the pill for around 6 years and it took 3 months for my periods to come back, which really freaked the hell out of me!!
But now I've got them back they are completely all over the place, I'm worried I'm just gonna stop having them, I've been to the docs (who was useless) they just said to "wait and see" I'm so impatient though!

My monitors stopped asking me for sticks now and the "m" button is flashing so I'm just waiting... as usual! Grrr...
Anyone else in the same position as me? I'd love to be able to compare myself to someone "normal" hehe!!


----------



## gozo06

smiliebaby said:


> hey guys!
> 
> Thank you to all those who replyed :)
> 
> Sorry to sound like a complete newb! whats soy?
> 
> My cycles really REALLY irregular, i was on the pill for around 6 years and it took 3 months for my periods to come back, which really freaked the hell out of me!!
> But now I've got them back they are completely all over the place, I'm worried I'm just gonna stop having them, I've been to the docs (who was useless) they just said to "wait and see" I'm so impatient though!
> 
> My monitors stopped asking me for sticks now and the "m" button is flashing so I'm just waiting... as usual! Grrr...
> Anyone else in the same position as me? I'd love to be able to compare myself to someone "normal" hehe!!

bunnylicious - thanks for that, wish it had been there b4

smiliebaby - soy is suppose to be natures clomid but i wish i had stuck to the doctor route.

my cycles since bc have been 49,31,26,36,32,28,45 and now 37 and still counting, how "normal" are you


----------



## smiliebaby

gozo06 said:


> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> hey guys!
> 
> Thank you to all those who replyed :)
> 
> Sorry to sound like a complete newb! whats soy?
> 
> My cycles really REALLY irregular, i was on the pill for around 6 years and it took 3 months for my periods to come back, which really freaked the hell out of me!!
> But now I've got them back they are completely all over the place, I'm worried I'm just gonna stop having them, I've been to the docs (who was useless) they just said to "wait and see" I'm so impatient though!
> 
> My monitors stopped asking me for sticks now and the "m" button is flashing so I'm just waiting... as usual! Grrr...
> Anyone else in the same position as me? I'd love to be able to compare myself to someone "normal" hehe!!
> 
> bunnylicious - thanks for that, wish it had been there b4
> 
> smiliebaby - soy is suppose to be natures clomid but i wish i had stuck to the doctor route.
> 
> my cycles since bc have been 49,31,26,36,32,28,45 and now 37 and still counting, how "normal" are youClick to expand...

Well when I was on the pill it was when it was supposed to be, every 28(ish) days but since coming off I had 3 months with nothing then I finally came on and my previous cycles have been 36,33 and currently on 26 and still counting.
I wish I only had small cycles that way we could try more often!! :blush:


----------



## gozo06

26 and counting is not to bad, you might still fall into the "normal" range of cbfm, at least they're the right side of 40 so thats really good,:thumbup: i know wot you mean with the shorter cycles!!!

right off to bed:sleep:youngest was up 4 times last night!!


----------



## Tccno2

Bunnylicious said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiliebaby said:
> 
> 
> Morning everybody,
> I'm new to this so I hope you don't mind me joining you :)
> 
> This will be my 6th month TTC and my 1st month with CBFM, I'm now on CD26 and have not had one high or peak... all been lows :( its now flashing my "m" button so I'm just waiting for the dreading period cramps, feeling really frustrated at the moment.
> Has anyone else had this?
> 
> Good luck to everyone TTC :)
> 
> hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next timeClick to expand...
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? XClick to expand...
> 
> Is your cycle regular?
> There's a thread discussing about how soy has made SOME people w/ regular cycle ovulating lateClick to expand...

Yes it is no problems apart from me not being preggy lol!! But we've had an unexpected few weeks off it now because of this stupid soy. Normally 30-32 days but I wanted it closer to 28 and messed about with it but shouldn't have done! Is that thread in the ttc section? Thanks for letting me know! Xx


----------



## Tccno2

Hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next time[/QUOTE]

Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X[/QUOTE]

totally kicking myself for this, wish id just gone straight to using cbfm and gone to doc to check bloods, its done now so im just hoping it all starts coming back down to closer to the 30's again, how long are your cycles normally?[/QUOTE]


Yep it's normally ov on cd18 and AF on cd 32. I should have left well alone!! It's my own fault now that we can't ttc but the break is quite relaxing! X


----------



## smiliebaby

Tccno2 said:


> Hi smiliebaby, im on my first month with cbfm to, 7 month ttc, my cycle was all lows till day 20 when it went to high then back to low on day 25 cause that was my last stick, im on cd 37 now so dont know wots going on, think taking soy last cycle has mucked things up, had crampy feelings for past two days so hope either that was ov or af coming soon, hope you get some highs next time

Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X[/QUOTE]

totally kicking myself for this, wish id just gone straight to using cbfm and gone to doc to check bloods, its done now so im just hoping it all starts coming back down to closer to the 30's again, how long are your cycles normally?[/QUOTE]


Yep it's normally ov on cd18 and AF on cd 32. I should have left well alone!! It's my own fault now that we can't ttc but the break is quite relaxing! X[/QUOTE]

Morning :flower: 
It would of been nice to get one high at least I'd know there was something going on!! 
I've heard lots of people saying they get too many highs on their first cycle with the CBFM, oh well, better luck next month I guess :thumbup:

I bought a digital thermometer on ebay and it came today, does anyone else chart their temp?

Hope you get some highs/peak too Tccno


----------



## smiliebaby

Hmmmm I'm not good at this quoting thingy...


----------



## EffyM

hi ya'll
this is my first cycle with the cbfm and i am on cycle day 11 and so far have had high readings since cycle day 7
the first time it asked me to use the test stick was day 6 and it was low
day 7,8,9,10,11 all have been high...but....... i have no CM changes that would indicate my o was coming....
still hubby and i have dtd twice in the last 5 days so far.... what does a high reading really mean????????? and i only ever see 1 line on the stick that goes into the machine...shouldnt there be another one??
help im confused and impatient LOL


----------



## Bunnylicious

Tccno2 said:


> Yes it is no problems apart from me not being preggy lol!! But we've had an unexpected few weeks off it now because of this stupid soy. Normally 30-32 days but I wanted it closer to 28 and messed about with it but shouldn't have done! Is that thread in the ttc section? Thanks for letting me know! Xx

Yea I know how u feel. Normally 31 days, ovulate on day 16-17! I wish it's fasstterrrrr.
But I'm scared to take a bunch of pills. I currently only taking Prenatal, EPO, and FertileCM.

Here you go. I posted in the previous page :flower:



Bunnylicious said:


> It's not really a big thread, just a few posts
> 
> https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...oflavones-have-they-stopped-me-ovulating.html





EffyM said:


> hi ya'll
> this is my first cycle with the cbfm and i am on cycle day 11 and so far have had high readings since cycle day 7
> the first time it asked me to use the test stick was day 6 and it was low
> day 7,8,9,10,11 all have been high...but....... i have no CM changes that would indicate my o was coming....
> still hubby and i have dtd twice in the last 5 days so far.... what does a high reading really mean????????? and i only ever see 1 line on the stick that goes into the machine...shouldnt there be another one??
> help im confused and impatient LOL

Wow weird. 
When do u usually ovulate? 
I'm still on day 7, there's a faintest 2nd line, and it still says low.


----------



## Folly

Tccno2 said:


> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X

I had this the month I took soy, I actually ended up ovulating the day AF was due, I really regretted doing anything to mess with my cycles as I didn't really need to. Good news is the month after I got my BFP and ovulated around the normal time so didn't cause any long term problems :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Btw, I googled more info about soy, I think those pills make you produce too much estrogens than your body needs, which in return, decrease the hormones that your body needs to produce egg. That's why it takes longer for u to ovulate.
So scary....



> https://www.babyhopes.com/articles/soy.html
> 
> Soy and Estrogen
> Soy is an excellent source of protein and the female reproductive hormone estrogen. Soy foods contain phytoestrogens, literally meaning plant-derived estrogen. The type of phytoestrogen in soy is known as isoflavones. These isoflavones come in different forms and have different effects. Some may function similarly to estrogens in the body, producing a very weak effect compared to the real hormone. And others act as antiestrogens, to reduce the activity of estrogen. Evidence is growing that these phytoestrogens may help with menopausal symptoms, as well as inhibits cancer cell growth.
> 
> A few studies suggest that high levels of soy protein may decrease fertility. According to a report in The American Journal of Clinical Nutrition a small number of studies have shown that high levels of soy can increase menstrual cycle length, decrease FSH (follicle-stimulating hormone) and decrease LH (leutinizing hormone). But we must note that the high levels of soy generating this effect are equivalent to drinking three 12-ounce glasses of soy milk (60 g soy protein equivalent to 45 mg of isoflavones) for a month. However, normally most people do not consume this much soy.


----------



## EffyM

according to every stink chart and grid and program i have a 31 day cycle and usually should ovulate around day 18 or so....on day 8 i think there was like the pailest second line ever....it may have just bad vision but other than that nadda except the one line....also i have noticed that the window with the lines in them seem to me to be blue tinted a lil....


----------



## Tccno2

smiliebaby said:


> Hmmmm I'm not good at this quoting thingy...

Haha made me smile though! X


----------



## Tccno2

Folly said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X
> 
> I had this the month I took soy, I actually ended up ovulating the day AF was due, I really regretted doing anything to mess with my cycles as I didn't really need to. Good news is the month after I got my BFP and ovulated around the normal time so didn't cause any long term problems :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks for this!! It's good that the preg ladies still pop in and offer advice, support and success stories!! XxC:thumbup:


----------



## Traskey

When you are ovulating the second line will go dark like the first one. I have stayed on high fertility for a week before going to the peak. It may still happen! It does vary, at least for me it does. As i've said before I did have one cycle where I stayed high right up until my period and never peaked. Fortuantely though this only happened once.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Traskey said:


> When you are ovulating the second line will go dark like the first one. I have stayed on high fertility for a week before going to the peak. It may still happen! It does vary, at least for me it does. As i've said before I did have one cycle where I stayed high right up until my period and never peaked. Fortuantely though this only happened once.

do u remember when did that happen? Was it first time u using it? Thanks!


----------



## Traskey

The lack of eggy peak? No, that wasn't my first cycle. 

1st cycle, high for 7 days then peak
2nd cycle, no peak, high for about 15 days
3rd cycle, high for 4 days then peak
4th cycle, high for 4 days then peak
5th cycle, high for 6 days then peak

I hope that helps! These have varied from day 15 to day 20 of my cycle.


----------



## EffyM

ok so after some reexamination
there is a very very faint line on the test from yesterday as well....so even though the instructions say the test can only be read by the monitor ...there should still be 2 visible lines to indicate the lh surge?????


----------



## needshelp

Traskey said:


> The lack of eggy peak? No, that wasn't my first cycle.
> 
> 1st cycle, high for 7 days then peak
> 2nd cycle, no peak, high for about 15 days
> 3rd cycle, high for 4 days then peak
> 4th cycle, high for 4 days then peak
> 5th cycle, high for 6 days then peak
> 
> I hope that helps! These have varied from day 15 to day 20 of my cycle.

I've had a very similar pattern with my CBFM!


----------



## gozo06

Folly said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! Interestingly I took Soy last month too and have not ovulated or got AF and I'm now cd 33! Frustrating isn't it?!? X
> 
> I had this the month I took soy, I actually ended up ovulating the day AF was due, I really regretted doing anything to mess with my cycles as I didn't really need to. Good news is the month after I got my BFP and ovulated around the normal time so didn't cause any long term problems :thumbup:Click to expand...

thanks for replying folly, i wish i knew for sure that my cycle had returned to normal, im on cd 38 and nothings happening, was a bit crampy a few days ago, im not even thinking of testing till cd 50 that would be my longst cycle even after coming off bc and had too many disappointments before to test any earlier:nope:


----------



## gozo06

bunnylicious - thanks for looking things up

tccno2 - any progress yet? has ov showed up

ive read as well that poas is not as effective as piac, anyone else read this?

well im just sitting counting the days still:coffee:

effym - hope your highs and peaks show up soon and you dont stress to much trying to read the lines

smiliebaby -im trying to get the hang of this posting to, how do people do loads of quotes on the same page


----------



## Bunnylicious

Gozo, 

do you check your cervix position regularly?
it helps me in predicting when ovulation is really coming by feeling how high/low the position is.
I check like 2-3x a week in the shower. That way I'm sure my finger is clean haha.


----------



## Tccno2

gozo06 said:


> bunnylicious - thanks for looking things up
> 
> tccno2 - any progress yet? has ov showed up
> 
> ive read as well that poas is not as effective as piac, anyone else read this?
> 
> well im just sitting counting the days still:coffee:
> 
> effym - hope your highs and peaks show up soon and you dont stress to much trying to read the lines
> 
> smiliebaby -im trying to get the hang of this posting to, how do people do loads of quotes on the same page

Thanks for asking! Im more waiting for AF to turn up now!! X


----------



## smiliebaby

Right I've given up quoting hehe!! :dohh:

Thanks Traskey thats helped put my mind at ease seeing your cycles with CBFM.

Gozo - I've heard that piac is supposed to be more accurate, I just find it easier poas (less mess)! I have no idea how to do the quoting thingy, I've given up making myself look like a tit!! :shrug:

Still waiting for AF to turn up now feeling a bit achy... I'm counting too! :coffee:

Good luck to everybody :thumbup:


----------



## EffyM

ok!!! What??? today is day 12 and yet again...a HIGH result but when i looked at the stick there were NO lines what so ever... at least previously i would see 1 line...today NONE and just a blueish smear..... i have very low back pain.... but this cycle my cm still has not changed....what is going on???

also... is it possible to o and the monitor never peak but still o????
and...which produces which... does ovulation create the change in CM or is cm just a regualr thing that happens with out ovulation.???


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls havent been on in a month but here's where im at.

cycle 3 of using cbfm so far had to eggs this cycle and last BD 4x each cycle on day of egg , but so far nothing.Ive been suffering for 5 months with cramps straight after ovulation all way till AF .I peaked on cd12 from cd13 non stop cramps im on cd 18 today.

im really asking myself if cbfm is helping cuz im on 3rd cycle and nothing.

has anyone else been using cbfm for months with no joy ??

i may have endo or cysts stopping me from concieveing but i got preg in 2006 and had abortion and wonder if abortion went wrong i dont know been ttc 14 months now o/h has high sperm , i got good bloods i ovulate had my womb checked thats fine , just waiting for a scan and tube test docs seem think im ok were see.


anyone having same probs xx


----------



## dizzyshell

my cbfm

first cycle -cd05-cd12 low
cd12-cd22 high
no peak

2nd cycle
cd8-1o high
cd11-peaked

3rd cycle
cd8 -11high
cd12 peaked


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies, well i know ive still got 2 days till testing but couldnt help myself and used a clearblue digital and got a :bfn:!! im not upset though as its my first month using it and we only :sex: the once on my first peak day and only :sex: 3 times out of the whole month as weve both been really ill lol xxx Well im all set and waiting for :witch: to arrive so i can start a fresh this month and boy am i gonna be doing it all month to make up for this one lol xxx good luck to anyone waiting to test hope you get your positive results xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## davo

Hi to all the ladies of this MASSIVE thread!!
Hope somebody can help me out cos I'm desperate to start using my new toy!

Right, the thing is that I am due af today and have had brown discharge for last 2 days which began with one bright red wipe on tp (so sorry about tmi). It's heavy enough to need to wear a towel but not as much as normal with still no 'bleeding'
Do you think I can count this as af cos really want to start using my cbfm????
Thanks fellow users!


----------



## Traskey

I asked the FS nurse about this because I have similar issues and I need to go for specific day blood tests. She said count day one as the first day of full flow bleeding. I hope that helps!


----------



## knitbit

Funny how long this thread is. :)

I'm on my first cycle using this monitor, month 2 TTC. CD7. Low readings thankfully because I am sick as a dog. I usually ovulate around CD14. I have a lot of EWCM, but I tend to have that the first half of my cycle though. (When I got my mirena out the OB was geeking out about my CM saying how fertile it looked.) Hoping this month is it.


----------



## EffyM

is it just me or is something weird going on with this thread???? did it get too long it just seems to be acting weird.... maybe its just my pc??


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Girls, Can i join you please :) 

I'm sarah ttc#2 i used the CBFM for 6months last time and now have my baby girl so this is cycle number 3 but cycle number 2 with my CBFM :) look forward to talking to you all :D


----------



## davo

Traskey said:


> I asked the FS nurse about this because I have similar issues and I need to go for specific day blood tests. She said count day one as the first day of full flow bleeding. I hope that helps!

thanks for that info - hope I don't have to wait too long. all signs of 'af' completely disappeared yesterday aft :cry:

EffyM- i think there's something weird going on too!


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, how long have you been using your FM for?


----------



## EffyM

hi Sarah 
this is my first month using the monitor
and to be honest i am finding it kind of confusing with its simplicity... and trying to match it up with what my body SHOULD be doing.... 
I have had HIGH results since cycle day 7...today is 13... and today i finally had a sign of CM change... (warning TMI) it was kind of gloppy thick and white.... and there was not a lot of it.... I am new still to this TTC thing so any help anyone can give would be great....


----------



## ttcbaby117

Hi ladies.....huge temp drop today so I guess af wil be here tomorrow....UGH!


----------



## sjbno1

Hi Effy, I think the first month i used my monitor I just got Highs all that month as the machine was getting used to my hormones - then from then onwards I got peaks :) lol i remember taking a photo of the peak :blush: i was so excited though lol i'd dtd like normal anyway - What CD are you on?

ttcbaby117 - :( i got af today :( booo


----------



## EffyM

i am on cycle day 13. my cycles on average are about 31 days. 

my biggest confusion comes from the fact that there are NO lines on the test stick but i am still geting a HI reading. and the CM stuff doesnt match with what i thought it should (im still learning all about that stuff....heck i dont even really know what my cervix really is to check it)


----------



## sjbno1

i've not done charting my cervix before so not sure about that either lol i'm surprised you have no lines, is there a control line, as sometimes theres a control line then a faint line if i remember correctly :) its this faint line that will get darker as you nearer ovu :) 

https://www.justmommies.com/getting...ction/ewcm-egg-white-cervical-mucous-or-semen this link might help on ewcm :D


----------



## EffyM

i have had a control line...and maaaaybe a faint second line days 7 8 9 10 and 11
days 12 and 13 there is NO line at all (maybe a very faint second line today but no control line)
the window on the stick seems to be blueish but i am still getting a HIGH reading
and i have lower back pain...(almost like pms...but not as bad)


----------



## sjbno1

oh i wonder why there is no control line? i didnt get a control line when i didnt pee on the stock long enough iykwim - i didnt manage to soak the stick? could it be that? lol after giving that link i've been doing some reading too LOL i forgot all about this ttc malarky and how much you can know etc! oh er


----------



## EffyM

i thought it got wet enough... i think maybe i'll try the collect in cup method tomorrow morning...
thanks. 
its sooo frustrating... what happened to the good old days when women walked in and siad oh... im pg.?? like my mom did ... now its monitors and obsessions with peeing on sticks... siiiighhhhhhh


----------



## sjbno1

teehee - i actually got my BFP like that lol - we were ttc for 11months and the month i fell pregnant i didnt use my monitor correctly, we just dtd when we wanted and that month i got a bfp - but i'm using my monitor to check i'm ovuing :) if i dont get my bfp soon i might try that method again :D


----------



## EffyM

thats cool!
We have been just dtd because we are technically still newlyweds... and like everyone says repeatedly..."it always happens when you aren't trying" (fyi... i hate that saying LOL)
after rummaging thru the wastecan in the bathroom the last 5 i could find all have atleast the control line and all can be seen to have a faint second line.... but again thats hours if not days later....
i'm wondering if the monitor actually looks at the lines?? if so there is no way the lines are there after 5 minutes......still very confused....


----------



## Traskey

I've been using my CBFM for over 6 months now. As far as I know, the control should always be there. The second line is faint when I go into high and darker on the days of ovulation (the eggy symbol). No second line at all always coincides with low fertility for me.


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies, just a quick question, got up today cd30 and there is an m flashing on the monitor?? cant find my instructions and its my first month so not sure what to do?? any help pleeease xxx thanksxx


----------



## EffyM

according to the instructions:

usually a few days before your next period is due the m symbol will begin to flash to indicate that you are approaching the end of your cycle.


----------



## ttcbaby117

sjb- how long have you been trying...I might actually try that "I give up mentality".....I just dont understand why no bfp when you have done everything you should have.


----------



## Traskey

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies, just a quick question, got up today cd30 and there is an m flashing on the monitor?? cant find my instructions and its my first month so not sure what to do?? any help pleeease xxx thanksxx

You don't need to do anything. It is just telling you your period is imminent. Either af arrives and you press it and hold to reset the cycle or you never use it again as you get a bfp :D


----------



## Tccno2

Hi ladies!

Just to jump in it's not actually a "control" line it's an estrogen line as the cbfm measures two hormones - estrogen and LH x


----------



## Tccno2

sjbno1 said:


> oh i wonder why there is no control line? i didnt get a control line when i didnt pee on the stock long enough iykwim - i didnt manage to soak the stick? could it be that? lol after giving that link i've been doing some reading too LOL i forgot all about this ttc malarky and how much you can know etc! oh er


If you didn't wet the stick enough for the estrogen line to come up it would probably go "high" as it can't measure your estrogen.

When peaking the LH line will go v dark and the estrogen line will go faint.

Hope that helps! X


----------



## EffyM

Tccno2 said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> oh i wonder why there is no control line? i didnt get a control line when i didnt pee on the stock long enough iykwim - i didnt manage to soak the stick? could it be that? lol after giving that link i've been doing some reading too LOL i forgot all about this ttc malarky and how much you can know etc! oh er
> 
> 
> If you didn't wet the stick enough for the estrogen line to come up it would probably go "high" as it can't measure your estrogen.
> 
> When peaking the LH line will go v dark and the estrogen line will go faint.
> 
> Hope that helps! XClick to expand...

SOOOOOOO just to clarify this for my brain.... i'm not peeing on the stick enough??? sooo I'm not really getting an accurate HIGH???


----------



## sjbno1

Tccno2 said:


> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> oh i wonder why there is no control line? i didnt get a control line when i didnt pee on the stock long enough iykwim - i didnt manage to soak the stick? could it be that? lol after giving that link i've been doing some reading too LOL i forgot all about this ttc malarky and how much you can know etc! oh er
> 
> 
> If you didn't wet the stick enough for the estrogen line to come up it would probably go "high" as it can't measure your estrogen.
> 
> When peaking the LH line will go v dark and the estrogen line will go faint.
> 
> Hope that helps! XClick to expand...

ohhhh thanks hun :hugs: i never realised that (i've lost my instructions :dohh: ) will have to keep a eye out me thinks :D


----------



## sjbno1

ttcbaby117 said:


> sjb- how long have you been trying...I might actually try that "I give up mentality".....I just dont understand why no bfp when you have done everything you should have.

with DD it was 11months in total and 5or6 months of that was with the CBFM :thumbup: the month i got my bfp i forgot to test and DTD on CD13 & CD15 and then on CD19 :thumbup: so gonna try that again this month :happydance: if i dont get a bfp in the next couple of months i'm gonna put the monitor to one side and delete my ticker and app on my phone and get a friend to keep a eye out on when AF is due for me :thumbup: that way i'm not thinking about it at all :thumbup:


----------



## ttcbaby117

wow I wish I could NOT think about it....I would have tried that a long time ago. LOL


----------



## sjbno1

lol i'm the same hun i say it now we'll see - i'm feeling positive this month - just need to pursuade OH that we need to dtd when I tell him - he knows i'm using the monitor this month so will have to go shopping for some new bits to take his fancy LOL the things we do for babies :) 

how long have you been ttc hun?


----------



## Tccno2

EffyM said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sjbno1 said:
> 
> 
> oh i wonder why there is no control line? i didnt get a control line when i didnt pee on the stock long enough iykwim - i didnt manage to soak the stick? could it be that? lol after giving that link i've been doing some reading too LOL i forgot all about this ttc malarky and how much you can know etc! oh er
> 
> 
> If you didn't wet the stick enough for the estrogen line to come up it would probably go "high" as it can't measure your estrogen.
> 
> When peaking the LH line will go v dark and the estrogen line will go faint.
> 
> Hope that helps! XClick to expand...
> 
> 
> SOOOOOOO just to clarify this for my brain.... i'm not peeing on the stick enough??? sooo I'm not really getting an accurate HIGH???Click to expand...


Not definatley.... Just that a lighter estrogen line is read by the monitor as high or peak dependant on the strength of the LH line. 

Was it your first high or had you already had a high?

I personally PIAC so I can b sure the stick gets wet enough x


----------



## gozo06

:dust:hi ladies, not been here a couple of days, nothing to report, still counting on day 40(i think) now, had a good few drinks yesterday cause it was dh birthday, hope everyone gets the poas or piac sorted soon and get their highs and peaks, feeling a bit crampy so if that is af coming soon then i'll at least be able to get some bloods sorted:dust:to you all


----------



## Tccno2

sjbno1 said:


> ttcbaby117 said:
> 
> 
> sjb- how long have you been trying...I might actually try that "I give up mentality".....I just dont understand why no bfp when you have done everything you should have.
> 
> with DD it was 11months in total and 5or6 months of that was with the CBFM :thumbup: the month i got my bfp i forgot to test and DTD on CD13 & CD15 and then on CD19 :thumbup: so gonna try that again this month :happydance: if i dont get a bfp in the next couple of months i'm gonna put the monitor to one side and delete my ticker and app on my phone and get a friend to keep a eye out on when AF is due for me :thumbup: that way i'm not thinking about it at all :thumbup:Click to expand...

Lol out of interest what app do u use? X


----------



## EffyM

SOOOOOOO just to clarify this for my brain.... i'm not peeing on the stick enough??? sooo I'm not really getting an accurate HIGH???[/QUOTE]


Not definatley.... Just that a lighter estrogen line is read by the monitor as high or peak dependant on the strength of the LH line. 

Was it your first high or had you already had a high?

I personally PIAC so I can b sure the stick gets wet enough x[/QUOTE]


no this was my 7th day of HIGH response...(first was cycle day 7 and today is cycle day 13) I have only had 2 highs with NO lines... yesterday and today.....


----------



## sjbno1

i wonder if your going to get a low tomorrow? i cant remember 100% but i think i might not have got the second line and then a low IYKWIM

I have the P Tracker app :) the paid one - it tells you when your due to ovu and you can add your feelings and symptoms to it and it will chart it for you :D


----------



## Tccno2

EffyM said:


> SOOOOOOO just to clarify this for my brain.... i'm not peeing on the stick enough??? sooo I'm not really getting an accurate HIGH???


Not definatley.... Just that a lighter estrogen line is read by the monitor as high or peak dependant on the strength of the LH line. 

Was it your first high or had you already had a high?

I personally PIAC so I can b sure the stick gets wet enough x[/QUOTE]


no this was my 7th day of HIGH response...(first was cycle day 7 and today is cycle day 13) I have only had 2 highs with NO lines... yesterday and today.....[/QUOTE]

Ah right it should be a genuine high then because it wasn't your first... I would prob switch to piac tomorrow and then see if you get stronger lines! Let us know on here :thumbup:


----------



## Tccno2

sjbno1 said:


> i wonder if your going to get a low tomorrow? i cant remember 100% but i think i might not have got the second line and then a low IYKWIM
> 
> I have the P Tracker app :) the paid one - it tells you when your due to ovu and you can add your feelings and symptoms to it and it will chart it for you :D

She won't go low again until either after her 2 peaks or on the 20th stick as thats how the monitor is programmed x


----------



## EffyM

I know i am going to collect in a cup to test from now on!! 

Thank you for your help and advise....

just out of curiosity How long should i soak it in the cup?


----------



## sjbno1

oh really? my monitor went low with no peaks? :shrug: cant remember the CD it did it though? hmmmm lol who would have thought that it would be so complex lol


----------



## Tccno2

EffyM said:


> I know i am going to collect in a cup to test from now on!!
> 
> Thank you for your help and advise....
> 
> just out of curiosity How long should i soak it in the cup?

I count to 15! I figure if I do the same every day then I can be sure of the results x

buckets of :dust: to you x


----------



## Tccno2

sjbno1 said:


> oh really? my monitor went low with no peaks? :shrug: cant remember the CD it did it though? hmmmm lol who would have thought that it would be so complex lol

If you get your peak within 10 sticks it will stop asking, if it takes longer than that then it will ask for a maximum of 20. If you don't get a peak then it will drop to low on stick 20 which could be anything upto cd29 (if it started asking for sticks on cd9).

If you get a peak then it will go 2 peaks, 1 high then back to low.

As you can probably tell I've been using mine for about 5 months!!! :cry:

I used it to concieve my DD and it took about 4 Months. Been TTC 7 months and really want a :bfp:

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## sjbno1

thats fab advice hun :D i've not used my monitor for ages and lost all the booklets it came with :( fingers crossed we all get our bfp soon :dust: xxx


----------



## knitbit

So the two lines aren't control and test? Is the darker one estrogen and the lighter one LH? I know they say not to try to read the stick, but I can't help it... 

The one closer to the pee end is really dark and the other one is pretty light, but visible. I am getting low readings on CD8.


----------



## Tccno2

knitbit said:


> So the two lines aren't control and test? Is the darker one estrogen and the lighter one LH? I know they say not to try to read the stick, but I can't help it...
> 
> The one closer to the pee end is really dark and the other one is pretty light, but visible. I am getting low readings on CD8.

Yep they are estrogen and LH.

As your estrogen surges the line gets LIGHTER and the LH gets DARKER. 

So to help you your current dark line will be estrogen line and as that gets lighter and the other one gets darker your heading for peak. 

Does that make sense? X


----------



## knitbit

Thanks tccno2 :).

I just found this, too.
https://www.peeonastick.com/opkfaq.html#14

I'm a little worried that my being sick is going to mess up my cycle. Hoping for a high reading soon.


----------



## EffyM

ok im confused again....

When i dug my sticks out of the garbage... the line that has always been darker but was missing for the last 2 days is the line closest to the little circle on the slated end... the faint line that sort of shows up later is on the side of the pee part with the cap

please which is what?????


----------



## knitbit

wick - LH - estrogen - black dot

When you are high, LH is getting darker and estrogen is getting light.
When you are peak, LH is dark and estrogen is light.


----------



## EffyM

knitbit said:


> wick - LH - estrogen - black dot
> 
> When you are high, LH is getting darker and estrogen is getting light.
> When you are peak, LH is dark and estrogen is light.

:dohh: thanks!! 
i know we arent suposed to try to read the sticks but knowing whats what helps me calm down and know what to expect!!

you girls rock!!!:thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

woo hoo cd9 and just done my 1st stick of the month and got a high! dont usually get one till cd11-12 does this mean i might ovulate a bit earlier? my luck i will, the one month i wont appreciate it seen as my brother and wife are staying over this weekend haha. oh well needs must, at least my new bed is quiet lol.


----------



## ebbie1982

Hi Ladies, I have just purchased a clear blue fertility monitor off ebay for £30 and have ordered some test sticks too. Do you know if these devices actually work?


----------



## snl41296

ebbie1982 said:


> Hi Ladies, I have just purchased a clear blue fertility monitor off ebay for £30 and have ordered some test sticks too. Do you know if these devices actually work?

I got PG the 2nd cycle using it with my DD :thumbup: this time around I am on cycle 11 :cry: but I get the EGG EVERY SINGLE MONTH :thumbup: without fail. I love it....


----------



## EffyM

ok... 
so after using the collection and dip method my line has returned... YEAH!!

the Estrogen line is there again... (not nearly as dark as it was previousl) and i could barely see a LH line.... still a HIGH result

Here's hoping the O on its way... 

Thanks again for all your help!!!


----------



## ttcbaby117

snl - just curious....why do we get the egg on our machine......have sex at the right time....bascially stand on our heads are bding..... and still no bfp...makes me think we are doing something wrong ya know.....I am just cant understand it. You have done this for 11 cycles...and me now for 4 since my fibroid surgery....WTH is going on!!!!


----------



## Pinkee

Was my first month using th cbfm, got a bunch of highs, then two lows before AF nabbed me this morning. 
Hopefully february will be my month of a peak!


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls - wow all that stick information is going to come in handy this month :D

Awww hun its so frustrating using the monitor and not getting BFPs even when it says you are ovulating :hugs: i hope you get your bfp soon though xx


----------



## ebbie1982

Ohhh can i just ask you ladies a question please? As buying my cbfm second hand do i need to re set it before i begin using it? If so how do I do that? Also as this thing uses wee is it ok to use a second hand one? x x x


----------



## sjbno1

you do need to reset it hun but i've lost manuel - i'm sure one of the girls on here can help and its fine to use it second hand :D


----------



## Tccno2

Hi here you go- 

1. Remove the plastic cap from one end of a clean-unused-test-stick and snap the cap onto the other end of stick. Insert the test stick into the test stick slot of the monitor. The beveled corner on the insertion end of the stick must face in toward the monitor. THE STICK MUST SNAP INTO PLACE TO PERFORM PROPERLY. THE MONITOR SHOULD NOT BE TUNRED ON UNTIL STEP 2.

2. Press and hold the "M" button. Continue pressing the "M" button while turning the monitor on. NOTE: Do not take finger off the "M" button until these directions say to to do so in Step 5.

3. The screen will show the "remove the test stick" symbol(a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right). Conitnue pressing "M".

4. Keep pressing the "M" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will also display these symbols when you initially turn the montior on for the FIRST time. This indicates the memory is now cleared of all prior data.

5. Remove test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "M" button. The memory should now be cleared.

6. Your screen should display a flashing "M" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and an "M" in a non-flashing mode. If so, you will need to repeat all steps of this process. This procedure may take several times before you successfully reset the unit to its"new" state.


7. Start using the monitor on CD 1 as per the instruction booklet.


----------



## snl41296

ttcbaby117 said:


> snl - just curious....why do we get the egg on our machine......have sex at the right time....bascially stand on our heads are bding..... and still no bfp...makes me think we are doing something wrong ya know.....I am just cant understand it. You have done this for 11 cycles...and me now for 4 since my fibroid surgery....WTH is going on!!!!

i dont know mama but Its getting me more and more upset and I had the HSG done dec 2nd. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## knitbit

CD9 and still low... This is my first time using this contraption, so I don't know what to expect...


----------



## gozo06

morning ladies, hope everyones monitor is behaving and giving highs and peaks:thumbup:still nothing to report here, cd 42 today and still waiting.....:sleep:


----------



## EffyM

Hi ladies!!!!

My estrogen line is noticibly faded in comparison to the darkness it used to have and lh line though not dark is still faint but noticble even in dark lighting!!! Still only a high but have a couple days still till my 'o' is sceduled , so we'll see!!! Here's hoping!!!!!
:dust:


----------



## EffyM

knitbit said:


> CD9 and still low... This is my first time using this contraption, so I don't know what to expect...

Hang in there! This is my first cycle on the monitor too and it's very complex for peeing on a stick..... The best advise that my mom says is a watched pot never boils ( though I'm on the impatient side, it more irritates me than calms me) but it does make sense. 
Lots of luck!!!
:dust:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Finally! This is my 4th month using the CBFM and I finally got my egg! I've had only highs up until now, I guess it just took it that long to get use to my cycles. I'm so happy! Its the little things haha! Well, just waiting for DH to wake up....


----------



## snl41296

MORNING GIRLS :hi: started peeing on my stick today :happydance: I am CD 9 should ovulate around the 7th/8th. I am going to start to :sex: friday untill wed/thurs. every other day :thumbup: Im starting to loose hope. 11 months and nothing yet. I have been very depressed the past few days. I hope by me working out like mad somethign will kick in :thumbup: and help the blood flow and everything else. eating better as well. Figures I will loose weight then get knocked up :rofl: I am not doing a Dam thing this cycle, except taking my folic acid which I have been taking forever its just a norm for me to take. I take 1200 a day always did always will. why stop now. I did although stop taking my baby asprin. Just wanted to give my body a break with EVERYTHING. including clomid. I was taking it for 4 cycles. Hey I have 2 more cycles this one then march before we see the fertility doc. March 25th 10am! then time will tell whats next IUI I want to do....


----------



## Bunnylicious

knitbit said:


> CD9 and still low... This is my first time using this contraption, so I don't know what to expect...

I'm CD11 and still low!

It's my first month using it though, so I guess the machine is still trying to understand me, plus I usually get + OPK on CD16-17
The faint line is darker than the days before though. So I stay optimist.



ebbie1982 said:


> Ohhh can i just ask you ladies a question please? As buying my cbfm second hand do i need to re set it before i begin using it? If so how do I do that? Also as this thing uses wee is it ok to use a second hand one? x x x

You can download the manual from the clearblue site


----------



## sjbno1

evening girls :) 

snl41296 - dont get disheartened hun, it took us 11months to ttc my little girl so i know how horrible it can be :( its seeing those BFN that hurt the most :( i'm sure you'll get your bfp soon though xx

CD2 on my cbfm :) wondering when it'll ask me to POAS :D also this morning I was just wondering where do you all buy your sticks from??


----------



## Waiting2Grow

I buy mine on ebay


----------



## snl41296

amazon i get mine from $35 so cheap


----------



## Traskey

I get mine from Amazon too, but the UK site. It's cheaper than Boots and the chemists at £14.50.


----------



## davo

I bought 2 boxes of 20 for £25 from ebay uk. In boots they're £20 for one box!


----------



## EffyM

i got my entire kit for 120 dollars from amazon (monitor and 30 sticks)
and another $23 for 30 more sticks


----------



## Bunnylicious

I bought the machine and 30 sticks for $100.xx shipped on amazon.


----------



## babymc

Hello everyone, I have been lurking on here for a week or so reading through pages upon pages of your posts and I feel inspired and comforted that I might find somewhere to natter about my ttc journey.

I got my cbfm (oooh I am picking up the lingo!!) this morning in the post (from Amazon). I decided that after a couple of months of trying in a haphazard way that I would be more proactive and use clearblue to help hubby and I speed up (hopefully) the process.

Just some background. I am 28, married to my childhood sweetheart this summer. We thought about having children a year or two ago but then work got in the way and then of course, the wedding...so we held off until after our wedding.

Anyway! The monitor and sticks arrived today, however!!! my period (is this where I use AF?) began on Monday afternoon. I really want to get started with the monitor this cycle rather than wait another month.

How do I do this?! Do I set the day to day 3 tomorrow morning? 

Lol, I asked hubby if he wanted to read the booklet so he had some background knowledge but he, I think would much prefer the surprise seduction when I see those 3 bars and an egg on the monitor!

Hope you can help me. I'll be on here religiously so hopefully I can join the journey xx


----------



## sjbno1

hi babymc :) yep i'm sure you can set the monitor to start on cd3 if you keep holding down the M button :) i did it before and it worked ok :) good luck with your monitor and AF is period :D

ohhh well of course we're all going to get our BFPs this month but if for some rubbish reason we dont i think i'll look at test sticks on ebay then :D thanks girlies :D


----------



## looley

Hi all! 
I too am like babymc! Hi!
I have been reading up on this chat for about a week and in a weird way feel a little relieved that I am not the only one feeling like this but also bad that others are feeling the same. 
My cbfm arrived in the post yesterday (from Amazon too). My hubbie and I have been married 18 months and have been ttc for 6months (I came off Microgynon last July after 12 years - I'm 28 ). My periods are all over the place to be honest and have lasted anything between 40days Sept , 28days Oct and Nov, 35days Dec and currently 26 and counting! I hope I will be able to use the cbfm soon!

To be honest though I really dont think I am ovulating and am going to go to the docs after next af arrives, in the hope they will do some blood tests to check, every opk I have used has shown no ovulation in the last month, I say to my hubbie every morning... "there's no smiley on this test!" .. with a grumpy dissappointed face and he says "Come on you, turn that frown upside down!" Here's to hoping af comes soon (sure I've never said that before!) and I can join in with you all soon X Looley


----------



## Tccno2

looley said:


> Hi all!
> I too am like babymc! Hi!
> I have been reading up on this chat for about a week and in a weird way feel a little relieved that I am not the only one feeling like this but also bad that others are feeling the same.
> My cbfm arrived in the post yesterday (from Amazon too). My hubbie and I have been married 18 months and have been ttc for 6months (I came off Microgynon last July after 12 years - I'm 28 ). My periods are all over the place to be honest and have lasted anything between 40days Sept , 28days Oct and Nov, 35days Dec and currently 26 and counting! I hope I will be able to use the cbfm soon!
> 
> To be honest though I really dont think I am ovulating and am going to go to the docs after next af arrives, in the hope they will do some blood tests to check, every opk I have used has shown no ovulation in the last month, I say to my hubbie every morning... "there's no smiley on this test!" .. with a grumpy dissappointed face and he says "Come on you, turn that frown upside down!" Here's to hoping af comes soon (sure I've never said that before!) and I can join in with you all soon X Looley

Hi & welcome looley!

Just a possible ray of sunshine for u as regular opks (ovulation predictor kits) arent designed for fmu (first morning urine) as the LH hormone usually surges in the later afternoon. It's possible you have just missed your surge if ur doing it first thing! (your Post says you are dissapointed no smiley face in the morning)

Do u chart your cervical mucas or anything else to pinpoint ovulation?

The cbfm is done first thing because it looks for 2 hormones & because it is used every morning & can recognise changes whereas normal opks might not

Hope this helps?


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx really need some advice, :witch: is due today but hasnt shown her ugly face yet!!! i took a clearblue digi 2 days ago which came up "not pregnant" :cry: so i just decided to take another one because i always come on first thing in the morning so just thought i would see, anyway i peed on it and the little timer came up so i was waiting for the result then it just went off!!:huh: and the screen was just blank?? so decided to look it up where i seen a post where the woman had took hers apart so i decided to do the same ha ha not sure how to upload photos on here but i will put the link on of the post that i found xxx mine looks exactly the same as the womans on the picture but the one with just 1-2 weeks xx so now im really confused xx

https://www.tcoyf.com/forums/t/2818.aspx

please let me know what you think or am i just getting my hopes up?? and my lines arent really faint, the dark one on hers is the exact same as mine and so are the other lines xx just realised the link didnt work so i copied the pic and tried to attatch it to this post but not sure if thats worked either lol xx
 



Attached Files:







preg.jpg
File size: 10.9 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Tccno2

babymc said:


> Hello everyone, I have been lurking on here for a week or so reading through pages upon pages of your posts and I feel inspired and comforted that I might find somewhere to natter about my ttc journey.
> 
> I got my cbfm (oooh I am picking up the lingo!!) this morning in the post (from Amazon). I decided that after a couple of months of trying in a haphazard way that I would be more proactive and use clearblue to help hubby and I speed up (hopefully) the process.
> 
> Just some background. I am 28, married to my childhood sweetheart this summer. We thought about having children a year or two ago but then work got in the way and then of course, the wedding...so we held off until after our wedding.
> 
> Anyway! The monitor and sticks arrived today, however!!! my period (is this where I use AF?) began on Monday afternoon. I really want to get started with the monitor this cycle rather than wait another month.
> 
> How do I do this?! Do I set the day to day 3 tomorrow morning?
> 
> Lol, I asked hubby if he wanted to read the booklet so he had some background knowledge but he, I think would much prefer the surprise seduction when I see those 3 bars and an egg on the monitor!
> 
> Hope you can help me. I'll be on here religiously so hopefully I can join the journey xx

Hi babymc! Welcome & :dust: to you xx


----------



## Tccno2

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies xx really need some advice, :witch: is due today but hasnt shown her ugly face yet!!! i took a clearblue digi 2 days ago which came up "not pregnant" :cry: so i just decided to take another one because i always come on first thing in the morning so just thought i would see, anyway i peed on it and the little timer came up so i was waiting for the result then it just went off!!:huh: and the screen was just blank?? so decided to look it up where i seen a post where the woman had took hers apart so i decided to do the same ha ha not sure how to upload photos on here but i will put the link on of the post that i found xxx mine looks exactly the same as the womans on the picture but the one with just 1-2 weeks xx so now im really confused xx
> 
> https://www.tcoyf.com/forums/t/2818.aspx
> 
> please let me know what you think or am i just getting my hopes up?? and my lines arent really faint, the dark one on hers is the exact same as mine and so are the other lines xx

Is this a digi? Apparently (and you'll want to read up on this) digis always have two lines even if the test is negative. Iv never pulled one apart but I've seen it on the pregnancy test gallery where someones asked this - maybe start a thread there to ask this and someone might have ha experience of it? Hope you get your :bfp: and how unlucky screen went off!! Ring clearblue for a replacement!!


----------



## Tccno2

Lol I see it is a digi but I'm sure they always have two lines... Let us kno the outcome!!

:dust: :dust: :dust: to you xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi xx thanks for the replies xx meant to put this because ive researched loads on it it tonight even there sight xx there always 2 lines on the digis but not the ones with conception indicator. there was another post from the clearblue indicator manuals that says both result lines only become visible when hcg levels are detected xx really unsure and think im just readig to much into it, havent got nomore tests left now!! i will be phoning clearblue tomoro because they dont come cheap lol will just wait and see what happens xx after having 2 ectopics its just worrying and i like to know as soon as possible so i can make sure it got to its destination ha ha xx anyway heres hoping xx and if not theres always next month!! xx


----------



## Tccno2

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi xx thanks for the replies xx meant to put this because ive researched loads on it it tonight even there sight xx there always 2 lines on the digis but not the ones with conception indicator. there was another post from the clearblue indicator manuals that says both result lines only become visible when hcg levels are detected xx really unsure and think im just readig to much into it, havent got nomore tests left now!! i will be phoning clearblue tomoro because they dont come cheap lol will just wait and see what happens xx after having 2 ectopics its just worrying and i like to know as soon as possible so i can make sure it got to its destination ha ha xx anyway heres hoping xx and if not theres always next month!! xx

Well in that case I reckon you can be cautiously optimistic! I really hope it is your :bfp:

Fx for you

X


----------



## lovebeingmum

Tccno2 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi xx thanks for the replies xx meant to put this because ive researched loads on it it tonight even there sight xx there always 2 lines on the digis but not the ones with conception indicator. there was another post from the clearblue indicator manuals that says both result lines only become visible when hcg levels are detected xx really unsure and think im just readig to much into it, havent got nomore tests left now!! i will be phoning clearblue tomoro because they dont come cheap lol will just wait and see what happens xx after having 2 ectopics its just worrying and i like to know as soon as possible so i can make sure it got to its destination ha ha xx anyway heres hoping xx and if not theres always next month!! xx
> 
> Well in that case I reckon you can be cautiously optimistic! I really hope it is your :bfp:
> 
> Fx for you
> 
> XClick to expand...

thank you hunni xx feels like im going crazy lol just found another post with alink to the clearblue and they show you pics of how the strips will look and if your not pregnant there is definitly ony 1 line and if you are depending on how far you are there are 3 some darker than others xx i will try and post the link xx

https://www.clearblue.com/uk/HCP/pdf/CI_monograph.pdf

dont know if it works though xx if it does its nearly half way down the page where it shows the pics xx


----------



## dizzyshell

LOVE BEING MUM !!!

THATS AMAZING , taking the digi apart lol , so funny things we do hey girls .

sounds like bfp thoe hun , id go and buy another one asap i wouldnt be able to contAIN myself , let us know how you got on 
goodluc xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

ok cd 22 today , had cramps again since dpo 1 (AFTER OVULATED) 


YOU know this business of , once you get a egg i dont use any more sticks . i remeber someone said on here on my first month with cbfm , once you get your egg cbfm is all actually programmed , after egg , your get a 2nd egg next day and after 2nd day of the egg , you get 1 more high and then lows till (m) flashing .


Now last 2 cycles ive stopped feeding cbfm sticks soon as i get my egg , and ive saved loads of sticks here's what i use after the first usual cbfm getting use to you so im not inc cycle 1 of cbfm .

cycle 2

cd-8 high
cd-9high
cd10-high
cd11peak

cycle 3
cd8-high
cd-9high
cd10-high
cd11-high
cd12 peak

so im using 5-6 sticks a cycle , and my cbfm bang on , so stop wasting ya sticks girls i thought when a lady told me this 2months ago on here , i thought ..no way do as cbfm tell me to do or the big AF witch will get me lol 
but it does work and saves on sticks


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CD 10 And I got my HIGH today baby! 
:happydance::happydance::happydance:
So I am thinking maybe tomorrow to start :sex: ???? what do you all think? I was going to start Friday to be honest?


----------



## looley

Tccno2 said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> I too am like babymc! Hi!
> I have been reading up on this chat for about a week and in a weird way feel a little relieved that I am not the only one feeling like this but also bad that others are feeling the same.
> My cbfm arrived in the post yesterday (from Amazon too). My hubbie and I have been married 18 months and have been ttc for 6months (I came off Microgynon last July after 12 years - I'm 28 ). My periods are all over the place to be honest and have lasted anything between 40days Sept , 28days Oct and Nov, 35days Dec and currently 26 and counting! I hope I will be able to use the cbfm soon!
> 
> To be honest though I really dont think I am ovulating and am going to go to the docs after next af arrives, in the hope they will do some blood tests to check, every opk I have used has shown no ovulation in the last month, I say to my hubbie every morning... "there's no smiley on this test!" .. with a grumpy dissappointed face and he says "Come on you, turn that frown upside down!" Here's to hoping af comes soon (sure I've never said that before!) and I can join in with you all soon X Looley
> 
> Hi & welcome looley!
> 
> Just a possible ray of sunshine for u as regular opks (ovulation predictor kits) arent designed for fmu (first morning urine) as the LH hormone usually surges in the later afternoon. It's possible you have just missed your surge if ur doing it first thing! (your Post says you are dissapointed no smiley face in the morning)
> 
> Do u chart your cervical mucas or anything else to pinpoint ovulation?
> 
> The cbfm is done first thing because it looks for 2 hormones & because it is used every morning & can recognise changes whereas normal opks might not
> 
> Hope this helps?Click to expand...


Thanks Tccno2! :thumbup:
My mum has been reasearching on the net for me (!)and she said she had read that , so I started testing in the afternoon these last few days (still no smiley) :cry: although I am on day 26??
So do you all test with them in the afternoon ?I haven't been charting my cervical mucus but having seen posts on here I will now! I did start charting my temp a few months ago, but I'm not the best sleeper and was worried that was effecting the results?!?
Looley


----------



## winniemoo1

So I'm 7dpo had a peak on my cbfm on 25/1 just noticed that I have what looks like ewcm is this normal? I'm confused its a xx so I think its a bit more creamy colour x


----------



## Tccno2

looley said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all!
> I too am like babymc! Hi!
> I have been reading up on this chat for about a week and in a weird way feel a little relieved that I am not the only one feeling like this but also bad that others are feeling the same.
> My cbfm arrived in the post yesterday (from Amazon too). My hubbie and I have been married 18 months and have been ttc for 6months (I came off Microgynon last July after 12 years - I'm 28 ). My periods are all over the place to be honest and have lasted anything between 40days Sept , 28days Oct and Nov, 35days Dec and currently 26 and counting! I hope I will be able to use the cbfm soon!
> 
> To be honest though I really dont think I am ovulating and am going to go to the docs after next af arrives, in the hope they will do some blood tests to check, every opk I have used has shown no ovulation in the last month, I say to my hubbie every morning... "there's no smiley on this test!" .. with a grumpy dissappointed face and he says "Come on you, turn that frown upside down!" Here's to hoping af comes soon (sure I've never said that before!) and I can join in with you all soon X Looley
> 
> Hi & welcome looley!
> 
> Just a possible ray of sunshine for u as regular opks (ovulation predictor kits) arent designed for fmu (first morning urine) as the LH hormone usually surges in the later afternoon. It's possible you have just missed your surge if ur doing it first thing! (your Post says you are dissapointed no smiley face in the morning)
> 
> Do u chart your cervical mucas or anything else to pinpoint ovulation?
> 
> The cbfm is done first thing because it looks for 2 hormones & because it is used every morning & can recognise changes whereas normal opks might not
> 
> Hope this helps?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks Tccno2! :thumbup:
> My mum has been reasearching on the net for me (!)and she said she had read that , so I started testing in the afternoon these last few days (still no smiley) :cry: although I am on day 26??
> So do you all test with them in the afternoon ?I haven't been charting my cervical mucus but having seen posts on here I will now! I did start charting my temp a few months ago, but I'm not the best sleeper and was worried that was effecting the results?!?
> LooleyClick to expand...

I've never done my temp but some ladies swear by lt!!

Sooooooooo cute that your mum has been researching too!! Yep when I do my cbfm it's fmu and if I follow up with an opk i usually do it about 6pm.

By cd 26 you've probably missed you surge now so maybe save your sticks for next cycle (unless you get your :bfp: fx) 

X


----------



## Trying4two

Hi Ladies! Have been reading all of the posts & am so excited to be a part of the thread! You are all so nice & encouraging! :)
This is my first month using the CBFM and I got highs from CD13-15 and peaked 16-17 but according to my BBT charting I haven't had a thermal shift.. Is this normal or has anyone had this happen to them? Good luck to all & I am crossing my fingers for BFPs all around!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Dizzy shell, maybe I should take your advice. This is my 4th month on cbfm, and I finally got my 1st peak yesterday with a smilie in the digi also. Today I also got a peak reading on the cbfm but no smilie. So, maybe it is programmed that way.


----------



## sjbno1

ohhh lots of highs and peaks :D CD4 here :D cant wait to start POAS lol 

how cool does that digi look though :) hope its your bfp hun :D

snl - ohhh i'd dtd tonight :D 

cant remember who said about the ovu sticks - but i never got a smiley face on a ovu either hun :hugs:


----------



## ebbie1982

My cbfm arrived today. Currently on the 2ww so if I am not lucky this month which I bet I wont be, at least I can get my teeth into using the monitor! I just need to know how to re set it as I bought it from ebay second hand x x


----------



## Traskey

If you read back about 4/5 pages, someone asked this question very recently and posted the instructions on how to do it.


----------



## ebbie1982

Thanks Traskey! Hope you are well, I may as well introduce myself! I am Anna, 28, well 29 this month and am scared I am becoming obsessed with trying for a baby x


----------



## babymc

Thank you all for the friendly welcome to the thread!
I switched on the cbfm today and got myself in a panic thinking "how do I set the time window" but over a cup of tea at 7:30am I read the booklet for a 3rd time and I think..THINK I have it right in thinking that I set the time once I pressed the M and held it down to say it was the 3rd day.

Hope so anyway!

I am feeling all anxious to switch it on in the morning even though I know it won't ask me to do a pee stick until day 6...which will be saturday. 

I've fought the urge to tell my work friends about our ttc plans as I worry that it will effect my recent promotion etc. Its good to come on here and unleash everything thats been building up.

Hope everyone else is feeling good and positive. 

Roll on Friday..and hurry up Saturday morning so I can have a pee!


----------



## ebbie1982

Hi babymc- i just tried to send you a message- not sure if you got it. I am 28 and really want a baby NOW!!! For the last 11 months we have just been seeing what happens and nothing has happened so time to step our efforts up a gear- hence the CBFM!


----------



## dizzyshell

Waiting2Grow said:


> Dizzy shell, maybe I should take your advice. This is my 4th month on cbfm, and I finally got my 1st peak yesterday with a smilie in the digi also. Today I also got a peak reading on the cbfm but no smilie. So, maybe it is programmed that way.


yeah hun it does work like that im on 3rd cycle myself and after the 1st getting to know you cycle at start , my cbfm is bang on 110% i peak and 2nd day get peak , then you will get a high ..everytime so if you rember your last 4 cycles can you remeber getting another egg peak on 2nd day and high on 3rd , then a low well its programmed stop asking for sticks after the high anyway .

all i know is my cbfm is set to do this another peak and high , its just a waste of sticks .im 27 day cycle and from opks and cbfm always ovulate cd11-or cd12 
last 5months so really prob dont need machine but love seeing that egg to much to miss out lol and that piece of mind knowing your bodys working .

try it anyway hun trust me its great save sticks im using same box last 2 cycles and got 5 tests left enough for next cycle only use 5 .:thumbup:


----------



## Waiting2Grow

This was my 1st month with peaks, it took the monitor 3 months to get to know me! Anyways I'm just glad I got the egg this month! Fingers are crossed that egg and sperm will join. I'm 1 DPO


----------



## snl41296

sjbno1 said:


> ohhh lots of highs and peaks :D CD4 here :D cant wait to start POAS lol
> 
> how cool does that digi look though :) hope its your bfp hun :D
> 
> snl - ohhh i'd dtd tonight :D
> 
> cant remember who said about the ovu sticks - but i never got a smiley face on a ovu either hun :hugs:

and yes we did :sex: woohoo next is friday :happydance:


----------



## angelgirl86

Ladies mind if I join this thread? I just ordered my CBFM off of amazon and it will be here Fri., I can't wait. We've been TTC now for 2 years and I think part of our problem is missing the OV date, even with charting sometimes I feel like I"m not doing everything I can to get PG so we've purchased the monitor as a last resort tool. DH has a SA this Fri as well so we'll see how all that is. Can't wait to start using the monitor!! :) Oh and one question, do you ladies recommend that I chart and use the monitor in conjunction to one another? I'm not going to chart this cycle because I need a break from it but if I'm not PG by next cycle should I? :)


----------



## ljo1984

OH MY GOD in big capital letters!!!!! i just got a peak on CD12!!! im usually on CD16 i cant believe it im so so excited!!! were doing the SMEP and dtd last night so now ive got to do another 3 consecutive nights! im gonna be so so tired ha ha. Maybe the soy has finally kicked in lol.


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies, well this thread is growing and its lovely to see all of us here supporting each other :hugs: well im now 2 days late which is reaaaallllyy annoying!! i have taken another test yesterday which was negative boooo!! havent got any symptoms so im just waiting for :witch: to arrive now so i can start again lol it is only my first month with the cbfm and we did only :sex: the once because we were both ill, this month im gonna be at it from the moment i get a high ha ha xxx hope everyone is well and a big hello to all the newbies :hi: and plenty of :dust: to all of us xxxxxx


----------



## snl41296

hi girls. 
CD 11 for me another HIGH day :happydance::happydance:
this weekend I should be ovulating. Started :sex: last night and will do every other or every 2 days depends on how it goes :winkwink:


----------



## Isabel209

ljo1984 said:


> OH MY GOD in big capital letters!!!!! i just got a peak on CD12!!! im usually on CD16 i cant believe it im so so excited!!! were doing the SMEP and dtd last night so now ive got to do another 3 consecutive nights! im gonna be so so tired ha ha. Maybe the soy has finally kicked in lol.

Hello, I am just starting to use my CBFM. I am on cd 9 but stil low. A few little questions please

1.	when am I suppose to start getting a high and a peak?
2.	what does soy help? 
3.	I have problems ovulating. I take femara fertility pills as clomid dont work but not even femara is working. What can help with mucus as I cant notice any?

Thanks in advance. Sorry for asking.

Congrats on your PEAK!!!!


----------



## looley

Hi all!
Still waiting for the :witch: to arrive, day 28.
The doctor called me today after I went to see him. (hes really approachable and helpful!) He wants me to go in for bloody tests on either day 2,3 or 4 and then 7 day's before the next Af is due ... that's going to be tricky though as I am still not in a routine :grr:
Desperate to use my cbfm... come on :witch: !!
Looley
x


----------



## ljo1984

Isabel209 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD in big capital letters!!!!! i just got a peak on CD12!!! im usually on CD16 i cant believe it im so so excited!!! were doing the SMEP and dtd last night so now ive got to do another 3 consecutive nights! im gonna be so so tired ha ha. Maybe the soy has finally kicked in lol.
> 
> Hello, I am just starting to use my CBFM. I am on cd 9 but stil low. A few little questions please
> 
> 1.	when am I suppose to start getting a high and a peak?
> 2.	what does soy help?
> 3.	I have problems ovulating. I take femara fertility pills as clomid dont work but not even femara is working. What can help with mucus as I cant notice any?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Sorry for asking.
> 
> Congrats on your PEAK!!!!Click to expand...


people get highs at different times, some can have say 5 before a peak, some 2 everone is different and after a few months using the monitor you'll notice the trend. Soy is named as natures clomid so helps with ovulation- id not noticed any change until this month and ive been using since september. maybe its just a fluke though and it'll go back to day 16 after this- we'll see. in terms of EWCM, i do get it but not much, i am trying drinking grapefruit juice this month as its supposed to help make more but not really noticed any change! i also use pre seed which is a TTC freindly lubricant which mimics EWCM. Good luck and hope ive been some help. hope you get your high/peak soon. x


----------



## mrsamyrach

hi guys i realllllllllllllllllllly need your help

my bloody monitor has stuck on cd18 god knows why

but i still peed on the stick and it has shown 2 lines

does anyone know what this means cos im confused??????????????????????????????


----------



## angelgirl86

Just wanted to drop in and say Hi ladies, see how everyone is doing. My monitor should be here tomorrow, I can't wait to start using it! :)


----------



## Bunnylicious

CD13 and still low :(

But I think it's coming on time, I'm having mild cramp and twinges on my left side. 



mrsamyrach said:


> hi guys i realllllllllllllllllllly need your help
> 
> my bloody monitor has stuck on cd18 god knows why
> 
> but i still peed on the stick and it has shown 2 lines
> 
> does anyone know what this means cos im confused??????????????????????????????

based on your signature, aren't you CD18 now?


----------



## mrsamyrach

Bunnylicious said:


> CD13 and still low :(
> 
> But I think it's coming on time, I'm having mild cramp and twinges on my left side.
> 
> 
> 
> mrsamyrach said:
> 
> 
> hi guys i realllllllllllllllllllly need your help
> 
> my bloody monitor has stuck on cd18 god knows why
> 
> but i still peed on the stick and it has shown 2 lines
> 
> does anyone know what this means cos im confused??????????????????????????????
> 
> based on your signature, aren't you CD18 now?Click to expand...

yes hun but when i switched it on its showing low but havent put a stick in xx


----------



## dizzyshell

if you get 2 lines on stick means ovulation near if both lines are neaarly same then id say you got ya peak .im no doc but thats how it happens for me , i get the stick going darker with 2 lines when ovulate , or day after i get the other line fading , and before i peak i get 1 or 2days with the other line getting darker.

know its confusing but if you got 2 lines get bd-ing until the other line goes light again.
i know you shouldnt go by the test sticks but im 3rd cycle and know how it works for me personally .
try and get ya DH to fix ya machine , xx


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues


----------



## Isabel209

snl41296 said:


> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues

Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:


----------



## Isabel209

ljo1984 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD in big capital letters!!!!! i just got a peak on CD12!!! im usually on CD16 i cant believe it im so so excited!!! were doing the SMEP and dtd last night so now ive got to do another 3 consecutive nights! im gonna be so so tired ha ha. Maybe the soy has finally kicked in lol.
> 
> Hello, I am just starting to use my CBFM. I am on cd 9 but stil low. A few little questions please
> 
> 1.	when am I suppose to start getting a high and a peak?
> 2.	what does soy help?
> 3.	I have problems ovulating. I take femara fertility pills as clomid dont work but not even femara is working. What can help with mucus as I cant notice any?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Sorry for asking.
> 
> Congrats on your PEAK!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people get highs at different times, some can have say 5 before a peak, some 2 everone is different and after a few months using the monitor you'll notice the trend. Soy is named as natures clomid so helps with ovulation- id not noticed any change until this month and ive been using since september. maybe its just a fluke though and it'll go back to day 16 after this- we'll see. in terms of EWCM, i do get it but not much, i am trying drinking grapefruit juice this month as its supposed to help make more but not really noticed any change! i also use pre seed which is a TTC freindly lubricant which mimics EWCM. Good luck and hope ive been some help. hope you get your high/peak soon. xClick to expand...

Thanks for your reply. I am on cd 10 and got my first high today. I am getting excited.. cant wait to ovulate my gynae says that I do ovulate but ovulation is not strong as my progesterone is not high. And when TTC its imp to get high progesterone!!! Do you know at which level does CBFM tests? Is it when progesterone is adequate for pregnancy? :kiss:


----------



## snl41296

Isabel209 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues
> 
> Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:Click to expand...

i just started doing this I wanted to make sure everything was right on. and sure enough it is. I never had issues with CBFM I got PG 2nd month using it. this time I am on cycle 11 and nothing happening. :cry: I went with OPK's to make sure I do ovulate, but then again I temped as well. i stopped everything and just opk's and cbfm I stick with


----------



## Isabel209

snl41296 said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues
> 
> Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> i just started doing this I wanted to make sure everything was right on. and sure enough it is. I never had issues with CBFM I got PG 2nd month using it. this time I am on cycle 11 and nothing happening. :cry: I went with OPK's to make sure I do ovulate, but then again I temped as well. i stopped everything and just opk's and cbfm I stick withClick to expand...


This is my 8th month and its getting tougher for me all the time. Well pray for each other so it happens quickly. Baby dust to you XXX


----------



## Bunnylicious

Day 14 and is still low! Kinda annoying.
My OPK is faint line with bold edge though, and I'm crampy.

Btw, I'm tempted to try Mucinex to thin out CM, do you think it's worth to try?


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx well im 4 days late now and really annoyed!! i just want :witch: to show up so i can start again!! took 2 preg test both shown negative and one (cb digi with conception indicator) the screen went blank so didnt get a result :cry: but i know im not pregnant because i always know as i get really weak xx i know shes coming jiust wish she would hurry up!! this can get so irratating xx


----------



## Isabel209

Bunnylicious said:


> Day 14 and is still low! Kinda annoying.
> My OPK is faint line with bold edge though, and I'm crampy.
> 
> Btw, I'm tempted to try Mucinex to thin out CM, do you think it's worth to try?

I am on Muciclar this month. I think these are similar to the one you mentioned. They help CM to get thinner. I cant let you know if they worked or not as I did not ovulate yet. But these tablets I got them from my gynae and she said they help.:hugs:


----------



## babymc

I will be on day 6 tomorrow, so I assume I get to take a pee on a stick?!

Can't believe how excited I am by this! Going to revise like a panic struck student this evening to make sure that in my zombie state in the morning that I do it right. I usually need to pee about 7am. Going to make sure I don't drink too much fluid this evening as when I do, I almost always have to get up at 4ish and that'd really mess up my first go with the monitor!

Told hubby I want him to start taking his zinc tablets and I plan to start on the folic acid. No idea if they will help but up for trying whatever I can!

Easties on in a minute so best go. Hope to read a wave of BFPs this month on here for all you ttc ladies xxx


----------



## babymc

Ebbie1982,

I found your PM, but I don't have any idea how to reply. Sob sob. Would love to be your buddie so hopefully I will figure out how to use the other functions of babyandbump!


----------



## angelgirl86

Hope I can join you ladies soon! Trying to patiently await the arrival of my monitor (was supposed to be here today) and it won't be here until tomorrow now probably because the weather in our area is bad. Best of luck to those of you in the TWW, hoping to see some bfp's!


----------



## EffyM

really random question....

how long after you wet the test stick do you stick it in the machine? Do you wet it cap it and shove it in... or are you waiting for the window to show its soaking it up before you put it in the monitor???


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Isabel209 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues
> 
> Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:Click to expand...

I use cbfm in the mornings and cb digi OPK in the afternoons, so that I don't miss the LH surge.


----------



## Waiting2Grow

EffyM said:


> really random question....
> 
> how long after you wet the test stick do you stick it in the machine? Do you wet it cap it and shove it in... or are you waiting for the window to show its soaking it up before you put it in the monitor???

I just pee on the stick, put the cap on, then put it into the machine. Seems to work for me.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Isabel209 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues
> 
> Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:Click to expand...

just to stay optimistic. It's comforting to see the line getting darker and darker every day.
cuz i'm on day 14, it still says low. :shrug:


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

Hi! Im Casey! This is all brand new to me... I have been reading through the thread for several days now. Y'all seem to be super helpful and knowledgable so I thought Id jump on board! 

We are going to start trying hardcore this month and my monitor comes in the mail tomorrow. I just have to wait for my cycle to start again. Question: What day would I start? The first day my period starts? 

Also, is it going to be harder for me since my cycle is so long? Will I use more sticks if my cycle lasts longer?

Nice to meet y'all! :)


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx well im 5 days late today!!! really not happy had a bfn 3 days ago xx but i woke up today and decided to dip an ovulation strip (not a clearblue one) in my pee and there are 2 very dark lines on there!! im really confused :huh: i really dont understand whats going on!! ive never used these ovulation strips before just my cbfm but it does say that 2 dark lines is a positive, but how can i be ovulating when ive not even had my period?? ant help or advice would be really helpfull as i really dont have a clue xx thanks ladies xx


----------



## snl41296

Bunnylicious said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls :hi: Still HIGH. right on track I am . and my OPK's are getting darker as well. I figured the 7th/8th I will ovulate.. right on track I am on CD 12 got my First HIGH on CD 9 and we :sex: that day. we will today and sunday and tues
> 
> Hello, why do you use OPKs if you have the CBFM? A lot of girls do and I cant understand why.. sorry for being too green :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> just to stay optimistic. It's comforting to see the line getting darker and darker every day.
> cuz i'm on day 14, it still says low. :shrug:Click to expand...

this is another reason why OPK's are good to go by as well. CBFM may not pick it up as good as OPK's can. you are peeing in the early morning so your surge maybe later in the day. I pee on the OPK's at noon then at night around 9ish


----------



## snl41296

morning girls :hi: I am on CD 13 and Still HIGH so 9-13 HIGH days and we :sex: last night as well :happydance: so our first HIGH then last night :thumbup: right on track. Tomorrow will be another :sex: day. Hope everone is having a great weekend :flower:


----------



## Traskey

Morning girls, I just thought i'd share something with you. I've been using my CBFM for over 6 months now but this is the first time it's happened. 

I went into high fertility days ago and was due to ovulate yesterday. I didn't show up as a peak (egg) on my monitor in the morning. I was sure I was ov, had the pains that go with it so at lunch time used a single digital ovulation test. It came out positive, smiley face. This morning I poas and it was still stuck on high but followed this up with another single digi and it came out positive again!

Perhaps I have a bad batch of sticks, but just wanted to let people know incase the same thing happens to any of you. I am so glad I had some back ups or I'd have missed my ov this month :(


----------



## snl41296

Traskey said:


> Morning girls, I just thought i'd share something with you. I've been using my CBFM for over 6 months now but this is the first time it's happened.
> 
> I went into high fertility days ago and was due to ovulate yesterday. I didn't show up as a peak (egg) on my monitor in the morning. I was sure I was ov, had the pains that go with it so at lunch time used a single digital ovulation test. It came out positive, smiley face. This morning I poas and it was still stuck on high but followed this up with another single digi and it came out positive again!
> 
> Perhaps I have a bad batch of sticks, but just wanted to let people know incase the same thing happens to any of you. I am so glad I had some back ups or I'd have missed my ov this month :(

this is why I back up my CBFM with OPK's :thumbup:


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone else thinks their monitor might be a little out with it's detection of ovulation?

I went to see a gynaecologist this week, and on Thursday she scanned me and said there was an egg just about ready to be released and she said she thought from the look of it I would ovulate this weekend. 

Now she's actually seen this, said that I shouldn't have a reason to not ovulate normally. However, the monitor is still showing a low, opk's also are negative, so I'm really confused. 

Obviously, hubby and I have still been dtd since Thursday to make sure we cover our bases, but I just wondered if anyone else had experience of this? 

Perhaps we have relied on the monitor a little too much which is why we haven't fallen yet as we've been missing ovulation by a few days as I have had highs and peaks in the past!

So confused!

Any help would be great, thanks! :)


----------



## snl41296

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone else thinks their monitor might be a little out with it's detection of ovulation?
> 
> I went to see a gynaecologist this week, and on Thursday she scanned me and said there was an egg just about ready to be released and she said she thought from the look of it I would ovulate this weekend.
> 
> Now she's actually seen this, said that I shouldn't have a reason to not ovulate normally. However, the monitor is still showing a low, opk's also are negative, so I'm really confused.
> 
> Obviously, hubby and I have still been dtd since Thursday to make sure we cover our bases, but I just wondered if anyone else had experience of this?
> 
> Perhaps we have relied on the monitor a little too much which is why we haven't fallen yet as we've been missing ovulation by a few days as I have had highs and peaks in the past!
> 
> So confused!
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks! :)

thats interesting. I would say just keep DTD and see what happeneds. For her to see it means a hell of alot TRUE then what a machine tells you. I have never had this happen but I would go with what she says. I trust my CBFM I fell PG with DD 2nd month using it. I like knowing when I see the egg I will be ovulating. I really dont need it b/c my CM tells me everything at the right time too. I am on HIGH since CD 9, and we have :sex: 2 times so far and will do it till my egg is gone. My OPK's are getting darker and darker as well. Good luck hun


----------



## Bunnylicious

snl41296 said:


> MissSazra said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone, just wondering if anyone else thinks their monitor might be a little out with it's detection of ovulation?
> 
> I went to see a gynaecologist this week, and on Thursday she scanned me and said there was an egg just about ready to be released and she said she thought from the look of it I would ovulate this weekend.
> 
> Now she's actually seen this, said that I shouldn't have a reason to not ovulate normally. However, the monitor is still showing a low, opk's also are negative, so I'm really confused.
> 
> Obviously, hubby and I have still been dtd since Thursday to make sure we cover our bases, but I just wondered if anyone else had experience of this?
> 
> Perhaps we have relied on the monitor a little too much which is why we haven't fallen yet as we've been missing ovulation by a few days as I have had highs and peaks in the past!
> 
> So confused!
> 
> Any help would be great, thanks! :)
> 
> thats interesting. I would say just keep DTD and see what happeneds. For her to see it means a hell of alot TRUE then what a machine tells you. I have never had this happen but I would go with what she says. I trust my CBFM I fell PG with DD 2nd month using it. I like knowing when I see the egg I will be ovulating. I really dont need it b/c my CM tells me everything at the right time too. I am on HIGH since CD 9, and we have :sex: 2 times so far and will do it till my egg is gone. My OPK's are getting darker and darker as well. Good luck hunClick to expand...

^ I think u keep getting high for days because you are on clomid. I read on the manual or on clearblue site saying that fertility drugs can do that.

Man, I was going to complain about my cbfm is still showing LOW!!
Looks like I'm not the only one having issue.

I used opk cheapie and the cb smilie last night, the line is getting much darker but no smiley.


----------



## sagelola

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies xx well im 5 days late today!!! really not happy had a bfn 3 days ago xx but i woke up today and decided to dip an ovulation strip (not a clearblue one) in my pee and there are 2 very dark lines on there!! im really confused :huh: i really dont understand whats going on!! ive never used these ovulation strips before just my cbfm but it does say that 2 dark lines is a positive, but how can i be ovulating when ive not even had my period?? ant help or advice would be really helpfull as i really dont have a clue xx thanks ladies xx

Have you tested on a pregnancy test? I saw a post over in the pictures section where a lady took a bunch of OPKs before her pregnancy test and they were getting darker and darker. If you are 5 days late...I would test! Best of luck to you!!

I also back up my monitor with OPKs. I have used the CBFM for 2 cycles (this is my 3rd), and I have not had a peak yet. I went to high yesterday (cd 10), and I am high again today...so here is hoping I get a peak, finally, in a couple of days! I have noticed EWCM beginning, but my OPKs have been negative so far. We will see.


----------



## angelgirl86

Looks like I'll need to buy some OPK"s to back up the monitor myself. I just got my monitor today, went and picked it up from FedEx, going to start using it tomorrow on CD 5 YAY!! :)


----------



## lovebeingmum

sagelola said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies xx well im 5 days late today!!! really not happy had a bfn 3 days ago xx but i woke up today and decided to dip an ovulation strip (not a clearblue one) in my pee and there are 2 very dark lines on there!! im really confused :huh: i really dont understand whats going on!! ive never used these ovulation strips before just my cbfm but it does say that 2 dark lines is a positive, but how can i be ovulating when ive not even had my period?? ant help or advice would be really helpfull as i really dont have a clue xx thanks ladies xx
> 
> Have you tested on a pregnancy test? I saw a post over in the pictures section where a lady took a bunch of OPKs before her pregnancy test and they were getting darker and darker. If you are 5 days late...I would test! Best of luck to you!!
> 
> I also back up my monitor with OPKs. I have used the CBFM for 2 cycles (this is my 3rd), and I have not had a peak yet. I went to high yesterday (cd 10), and I am high again today...so here is hoping I get a peak, finally, in a couple of days! I have noticed EWCM beginning, but my OPKs have been negative so far. We will see.Click to expand...

Hi there, thanks for the reply xx yes i took a hpt about 4 days ago and it was negative im so confused now!! ive ordered some more hpt and gonna just leave it a few days and see what happens xx i will defo keep you posted xx


----------



## dizzyshell

yeah girls clomid can cause confusion , im not on them lucky enough , ive been using cbfm 3cycles , on my 3rd and apart from first month , ive had peaks , but prior to cbfm i sued cb opks and got postives for ovulation and my doc did bloods which backed up that i do ovulate.im also half way through gyno-tests .ive had bloods i ovulate ive had my womb and smeAR LIKE TEST DONE BY GYNO and my wombs good .im waiting for a scan on 1st march and gyno to put a camera through my belly to check tubes.

ive been ttc 14months ive been preg once 5yrs ago had abortion .

my point is , my cbfm is spot on last 2cycles and opks before that was same.but ive read instructions and they do same , cloimd and other fertility drugs can cause in-corrcet displays so girls if your on clomid talk to your doc , because like the lady said above her gyno told her cbfm was way out and obviously bd-ing wrong time cuz cbfm is not correct.


----------



## sjbno1

just popping in girls :wave:

i think i might get some opks tomorrow then :) will use my CBFM in the morning and my sticks in the evening :) 

i got my first POAS day (cd6) random!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Traskey said:


> Morning girls, I just thought i'd share something with you. I've been using my CBFM for over 6 months now but this is the first time it's happened.
> 
> I went into high fertility days ago and was due to ovulate yesterday. I didn't show up as a peak (egg) on my monitor in the morning. I was sure I was ov, had the pains that go with it so at lunch time used a single digital ovulation test. It came out positive, smiley face. This morning I poas and it was still stuck on high but followed this up with another single digi and it came out positive again!
> 
> Perhaps I have a bad batch of sticks, but just wanted to let people know incase the same thing happens to any of you. I am so glad I had some back ups or I'd have missed my ov this month :(



Same thing happened to me last month! Got highs, but didn't get any peaks! But I got the smilie on the digital! That was my 3rd month using cbfm. This month I finally got my egg!


----------



## Quaver

I use both IC OPKs and CBFM:flower:


----------



## knitbit

So is it normal to have more than one day peak? I'm on day 14, day two of a peak reading.

CD10 = low
CD11 - high
CD12 - high
CD13 - peak
CD14 - peak


----------



## angelgirl86

I'm not speaking from experience as I haven't used mine yet but I read that it can give you 2 peak days then a day of high and then all lows from there. Best of luck to you!


----------



## Isabel209

i am on cd 11 and have been having highs since cd 9. when am i suppose to get a peak please?


----------



## knitbit

I got a peak at CD13...


----------



## Traskey

Isabel209 said:


> i am on cd 11 and have been having highs since cd 9. when am i suppose to get a peak please?

It varies from person to person, depending on the length of your cycle. Anywhere from day 12 to day 20. I usually peak about day 17, with a LP of 14 giving a cycle of 30 days ish. If your cycle is shorter than that expect to peak earlier.

The CBFM is programmed to provide 2 peaks, then a high and then low for everyone.


----------



## snl41296

I get my Highs around CD 9/10 and will get HIGHS till CD 14/15. 

here is mine right now 
CD 9 HIGH :sex:
CD10 HIGH 
CD 11 HIGH :sex:
CD 12 HIGH 
CD 13 HIGH :sex: 
CD 14 HIGH


----------



## knitbit

CD10 = low
CD11 - high
CD12 - high
CD13 - peak
CD14 - peak
CD-15 - high

Back to high. Looking at the stick, it looks like both estrogen and LH are close to what they were in the beginning. 

Hope this month is it for everyone!


----------



## knitbit

snl41296 said:


> I get my Highs around CD 9/10 and will get HIGHS till CD 14/15.
> 
> here is mine right now
> CD 9 HIGH :sex:
> CD10 HIGH
> CD 11 HIGH :sex:
> CD 12 HIGH
> CD 13 HIGH :sex:
> CD 14 HIGH

I'm curious, do you know why it stays high and doesn't go to peak?


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx ok so im now 6 days late!! what a joke, have a really horrid taste in my mouth but dont want to put it down as a symptom incase its just me lol so i got up this morning and held in my pee for ages waiting for the post to arrive as im waiting for my hpt, then realised its sunday and there wont be any post:dohh: hope they come in the morning because im getting really annoyed now xxxx not got any signs of :witch: arriving but you never know xx i will definitly keep you all posted xxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

if you have 28day cycle or near to that normally get peak anywhere from cd10-17 

but im 27/28 days and i peak cd 11 or cd12


----------



## Bunnylicious

I think I've a bad batch of the sticks. It doesn't want to go darker, so my machine still says low :wacko:

I use same FMU on CB smiley OPK, the line is darker than yesterday. 
I'm tempted to use the CB OPK on the machine :shrug:



knitbit said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> I get my Highs around CD 9/10 and will get HIGHS till CD 14/15.
> 
> here is mine right now
> CD 9 HIGH :sex:
> CD10 HIGH
> CD 11 HIGH :sex:
> CD 12 HIGH
> CD 13 HIGH :sex:
> CD 14 HIGH
> 
> I'm curious, do you know why it stays high and doesn't go to peak?Click to expand...

fertility drugs such as Clomid/Femara and Progesterone shot affect that.


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls,

i think i had a dud test yesterday, when i POAS it had no reading so monitor said low, then today it went the blue colour and i got 1 line with a low reading :) i went to buy some ovu sticks in boots - omg how much are those things! decided i didnt really need them lol 

just wondering though do you girls use the ovu sticks for your high and peak days and do you buy them from ebay etc?


----------



## Isabel209

Traskey said:


> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> i am on cd 11 and have been having highs since cd 9. when am i suppose to get a peak please?
> 
> It varies from person to person, depending on the length of your cycle. Anywhere from day 12 to day 20. I usually peak about day 17, with a LP of 14 giving a cycle of 30 days ish. If your cycle is shorter than that expect to peak earlier.
> 
> The CBFM is programmed to provide 2 peaks, then a high and then low for everyone.Click to expand...

Just to let you know, this cycle I took femara (fertility pills) and Muciclar to help thin my mucus. Usually I dont have CM and my oestrogen and progesterone are very low. How do these pills effect the CBFM? Should I still get a peak?


----------



## Bunnylicious

man, i think the Mucinex really works in thinning my CM, my vag is so slippery
I also take FertileCM supplements, and try drinking 5-6 cups of water, and grapefruit juice.


----------



## Isabel209

Bunnylicious said:


> man, i think the Mucinex really works in thinning my CM, my vag is so slippery
> I also take FertileCM supplements, and try drinking 5-6 cups of water, and grapefruit juice.

Hi what fertile cm supplements do you take? My problem is that I am very dry and dont notice any cm. I started taking muciclar this cycle (I think similar to mucinex) to help thin cmdo you usually have cm?


----------



## snl41296

clomid never effected my CBFM I always get 6/7 HIGHS then Egg 2 times after that.


----------



## Pinkee

Hey ladies,
I got a high on CD7, the second day of testing.

Isn't that a little bit weird?? (This is 2nd month of CBFM ever)


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
I HAVE A VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DARK OPK right now! very dark! its what I waited for :winkwink:
woohoo! :sex: tonight will work out wonderful! did it friday 
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Ok just had to share :thumbup:


----------



## Bunnylicious

Isabel209 said:


> Bunnylicious said:
> 
> 
> man, i think the Mucinex really works in thinning my CM, my vag is so slippery
> I also take FertileCM supplements, and try drinking 5-6 cups of water, and grapefruit juice.
> 
> Hi what fertile cm supplements do you take? My problem is that I am very dry and dont notice any cm. I started taking muciclar this cycle (I think similar to mucinex) to help thin cmdo you usually have cm?Click to expand...

The supplement is called FertileCM, same company that makes FertileAid. I'm not sure if it works, I bought it 3 months ago but stopped taking them halfway and switched to EPO.
EPO didn't help, so now I'm switching back to FertileCM.
I have CM but only the white thick lotiony/creamy kind. I still have that now, but not much, it's more wet/slippery.


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

Hi Bunnylicious - 

Have you been taking the fertileCM long enough to notice any changes? I have some on the way, just curious what you thought.

Another question for anyone - 

Does anyone use Pre-Seed or Sasmar conceiveplus?

If so, which would you all recommend?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## angelgirl86

CaseyAndKyle said:


> Hi Bunnylicious -
> 
> Have you been taking the fertileCM long enough to notice any changes? I have some on the way, just curious what you thought.
> 
> Another question for anyone -
> 
> Does anyone use Pre-Seed or Sasmar conceiveplus?
> 
> If so, which would you all recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I've never tried conceive + but we use preseed and really love it. I've heard some women like conceive + more and some women like preseed more, its just all based on personal opinion :). GL!


----------



## needshelp

CaseyAndKyle said:


> Hi Bunnylicious -
> 
> Have you been taking the fertileCM long enough to notice any changes? I have some on the way, just curious what you thought.
> 
> Another question for anyone -
> 
> Does anyone use Pre-Seed or Sasmar conceiveplus?
> 
> If so, which would you all recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I got pregnant this month using pre seed and instead cups! I've tried for 19 months prior! its a miracle and i truly believe its what got us pregnant!! we used fertilaid and EPO as well...Good luck!


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

I got pregnant this month using pre seed and instead cups! I've tried for 19 months prior! its a miracle and i truly believe its what got us pregnant!! we used fertilaid and EPO as well...Good luck![/QUOTE]



I have read about the fertilaid, but what is EPO? 

All of this is so much to take in. 

How long did you use the CBFM of those 19 months?


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

needshelp - 

I was gonna tell you congratulations in your message section to make it a lil' more personal...but alas, I couldnt figure it out.

So, CONGRATULATIONS! So exciting! :)

Hope I can say the same before long!


----------



## Bunnylicious

CaseyAndKyle said:


> Hi Bunnylicious -
> 
> Have you been taking the fertileCM long enough to notice any changes? I have some on the way, just curious what you thought.
> 
> Another question for anyone -
> 
> Does anyone use Pre-Seed or Sasmar conceiveplus?
> 
> If so, which would you all recommend?
> 
> Thanks in advance!

I started FertileCm this month since CD1, 3x a day.
I feel my vagina is more slippery, no glob of EWCM, but I feel lube is unnecessary .
I don't know that happens because of the FertileCM or the Mucinex that I started taking once a day since yesterday.

I used Preseed for the last 3 cycles, as you can see I'm still here. 
Instead of injecting it, this cycle I just apply it on my hubby's thing and my outer part, since saliva is no no.


----------



## ljo1984

Isabel209 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Isabel209 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> OH MY GOD in big capital letters!!!!! i just got a peak on CD12!!! im usually on CD16 i cant believe it im so so excited!!! were doing the SMEP and dtd last night so now ive got to do another 3 consecutive nights! im gonna be so so tired ha ha. Maybe the soy has finally kicked in lol.
> 
> Hello, I am just starting to use my CBFM. I am on cd 9 but stil low. A few little questions please
> 
> 1.	when am I suppose to start getting a high and a peak?
> 2.	what does soy help?
> 3.	I have problems ovulating. I take femara fertility pills as clomid dont work but not even femara is working. What can help with mucus as I cant notice any?
> 
> Thanks in advance. Sorry for asking.
> 
> Congrats on your PEAK!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> people get highs at different times, some can have say 5 before a peak, some 2 everone is different and after a few months using the monitor you'll notice the trend. Soy is named as natures clomid so helps with ovulation- id not noticed any change until this month and ive been using since september. maybe its just a fluke though and it'll go back to day 16 after this- we'll see. in terms of EWCM, i do get it but not much, i am trying drinking grapefruit juice this month as its supposed to help make more but not really noticed any change! i also use pre seed which is a TTC freindly lubricant which mimics EWCM. Good luck and hope ive been some help. hope you get your high/peak soon. xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I am on cd 10 and got my first high today. I am getting excited.. cant wait to ovulate my gynae says that I do ovulate but ovulation is not strong as my progesterone is not high. And when TTC its imp to get high progesterone!!! Do you know at which level does CBFM tests? Is it when progesterone is adequate for pregnancy? :kiss:Click to expand...

sorry for late reply, it tracks eastrogen which is the line at the end of the stick- that gets dark when you hit high fertility. and it tests your LH surge which gets darker than the eastrogen line when LH surge is detected and this releases the egg. progesterone is released after you ovulated and it is important for implantation. if its low you can also get AF early. i was getting mune about cd9 and started taking vit B6 (this is my 2nd cycle) it makes your body produce more progesterone, i got AF on cd 13 last month so has worked for me. :happydance::happydance: for the high- hope your peaks not far off. xx


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> I HAVE A VERYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY DARK OPK right now! very dark! its what I waited for :winkwink:
> woohoo! :sex: tonight will work out wonderful! did it friday
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ok just had to share :thumbup:

woo hoo peak alert lol. xx


----------



## snl41296

ok girls I am panicing BIG TIME... WE DIDNT :sex: last night :cry: :cry: 
We :sex: *Friday I got my + OPK yesterday at 3pm, still checked at 7pm still wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy DARK.... This morning its 5:50am and wayyyyyyyyyyyyyy DARK again and I got my EGG on my CBFM this morning lik I new I would! CD 15 I am .* He promised today we are going to :sex: this morning. I really hope to God we didnt miss this :cry::cry::cry: I will be beyond myself :cry:


----------



## dizzyshell

congrats for bfp with pre-seed 

i used pre-seed one month and didnt get preg , and used concieve plus ,knowing me proberly wasnt using it as i should lol.


also wanted to ask all you girls this ....
has any of you had eggs every month and still no bfp , im on my 2nd egg and no bfp .
but wondered if any of you had got eggs every month and also had bfns ?
cuz its worrying really for me anyway you think , somethings up with your body !!

had a bfp in 2006 in 6 weeks , im now with same person after 5yrs apart as i had abortion (i deeply regrett) also broke us up , now we back together , hoping to get bfp cuz my other ex and i ttc for 14months no joy , so hoping i'll get a 2nd bfp with me o/h .


----------



## snl41296

dizzyshell said:


> congrats for bfp with pre-seed
> 
> i used pre-seed one month and didnt get preg , and used concieve plus ,knowing me proberly wasnt using it as i should lol.
> 
> 
> also wanted to ask all you girls this ....
> has any of you had eggs every month and still no bfp , im on my 2nd egg and no bfp .
> but wondered if any of you had got eggs every month and also had bfns ?
> cuz its worrying really for me anyway you think , somethings up with your body !!
> 
> had a bfp in 2006 in 6 weeks , im now with same person after 5yrs apart as i had abortion (i deeply regrett) also broke us up , now we back together , hoping to get bfp cuz my other ex and i ttc for 14months no joy , so hoping i'll get a 2nd bfp with me o/h .

with DD i got PG in 2 months. this time I am on cycle 11 with eggs every time and OPK's and still no :bfp: :cry: trying something different this time. Got my egg today going to :sex: this morning and use baking soda I know few people that fell PG using it :winkwink: I will try anythign now. Next month is our FS apt.


----------



## sagelola

I FINALLY got my peak!! I was really hoping I would as I had positive digi's and ic! WOOHOO!! My very first one!!


----------



## Waiting2Grow

sagelola said:


> I FINALLY got my peak!! I was really hoping I would as I had positive digi's and ic! WOOHOO!! My very first one!!


I know exactly how u feel! This was my 1st month of getting a peak too! And after 4 LONG months of only highs. Here's some :dust: to us both!!


----------



## snl41296

So Got my peak and we DTD this morning woohoo! now the waiting game begins


----------



## Waiting2Grow

Okay quick question, I'm about 6 DPO, and I am having very increased cervical mucus, white, creamy, like lotion. Sorry tmi! I don't even have this much before or even around ovulation, so I did a digi just to make sure I wasn't missing something, it was clearly negative, there was no trace of an LH line. Is this normal? Could it be a sign of conception? Any answers would be appreciated, those with previous BFP, did this ever happen to you? I've not really had any other symptoms.


----------



## looley

Wooo hooo! 
Hi all! :witch:arrived last night! So turned my cbfm on for the very first time (On day 1) today with hubbie. We read the instructions together and are good to go for another month!

I'm so excited about trying it this month and all your advice on here makes me feel so much more confident. I just can't waith to poas :happydance: I have an appointment on Thurs am for a blood test with the doc (day 4) and then will have another seven days before next AF! I'm feeling much more positive today :thumbup: as was feeling really down in the dumps last week and fed up about ttc. My sis has bought me a new fertility bracelet (I'll try anything!!)
So fingers crossed :dust: to EVERYONE!!!! Let's have lots and lots of :bfp: 's this month ladies! XX Looley


----------



## Duffy

The cbfm is a great tool in trying to make a baby I used it and got pregnant twice so it right on the money (two loss/not the cbfm fault lol) anyway I also know its accurate bc I get very wet down there when I ovulation it happens when the digital shows my egg on the monitor  We are trying after my next period and I fully expect to hit it the first time but we will see if my body is willing to hold it in! P.S We also bed every other day up to ovulation.


----------



## loopy013

Hi Ladies,

This is my 2nd month using the CBFM I got four highs and two peaks last month so I was chuffed to see it working correctly straight away.
I'm currently on my 2nd high, we bded yesterday but not sure whether to again tonight or leave it to tomorrow? The lines on the sticks are not quite the same colour yet so I think I may have a few more high readings before my peak but on the other hand I keep having twinges in my ovaries so I think OV might be here sooner than that? Its like a guessing game x


----------



## sjbno1

good luck snl :D hoping this month is your month :D


----------



## angelgirl86

Just wanted to say hi ladies and wish you luck!! Lots of :dust: for everyone!!!


----------



## sjbno1

good luck to hun x


----------



## dizzyshell

snl41296 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> congrats for bfp with pre-seed
> 
> i used pre-seed one month and didnt get preg , and used concieve plus ,knowing me proberly wasnt using it as i should lol.
> 
> 
> also wanted to ask all you girls this ....
> has any of you had eggs every month and still no bfp , im on my 2nd egg and no bfp .
> but wondered if any of you had got eggs every month and also had bfns ?
> cuz its worrying really for me anyway you think , somethings up with your body !!
> 
> had a bfp in 2006 in 6 weeks , im now with same person after 5yrs apart as i had abortion (i deeply regrett) also broke us up , now we back together , hoping to get bfp cuz my other ex and i ttc for 14months no joy , so hoping i'll get a 2nd bfp with me o/h .
> 
> with DD i got PG in 2 months. this time I am on cycle 11 with eggs every time and OPK's and still no :bfp: :cry: trying something different this time. Got my egg today going to :sex: this morning and use baking soda I know few people that fell PG using it :winkwink: I will try anythign now. Next month is our FS apt.Click to expand...




hi hun thanks for reply , 11 months with eggs/peak tht's mad , i also got preg in 6weeks 5yrs ago , now im on month 14 ttc its so annoying.

got af today thought might of got bfp as was very sick for a week but obviously not bfp 


thanks hun xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx well im now 8 days late and getting really down now xxx took a frer yesterday afternoon bfn and took one this morning (2 pack) another bfn!! but i feel sick and have a really horrible taste in my mouth, im just so annoyed turning my monitor and not even being able to start a fresh month xx after having 2 ectopics im now more concerned somethings wrong to be honest xx might just call the doctor and see what she says xx


----------



## snl41296

morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...

hope he gives in and DTD. i know how horrible it feels when you know you should be DTD but OH's just wont give in!! i managed to DTD the day before peak, day of and day after so for one i feel well covered. GL to you. xx


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...
> 
> hope he gives in and DTD. i know how horrible it feels when you know you should be DTD but OH's just wont give in!! i managed to DTD the day before peak, day of and day after so for one i feel well covered. GL to you. xxClick to expand...

we DTD the first HIGH every other day after that then my FIRST PEAK :thumbup: we should be covered but I am going to tell him I got the egg today :winkwink: I would love to do it today one more day. DH has a low sex drive and for him this is amazing that he is trying so hard. I am so happy with him trying. he doesnt even play with himself , so that being said, going to see a FS march 25th is going ot be a challenge for him :nope: But I have faith. I have this cycle and next cycle to try to get PG :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...
> 
> hope he gives in and DTD. i know how horrible it feels when you know you should be DTD but OH's just wont give in!! i managed to DTD the day before peak, day of and day after so for one i feel well covered. GL to you. xxClick to expand...
> 
> we DTD the first HIGH every other day after that then my FIRST PEAK :thumbup: we should be covered but I am going to tell him I got the egg today :winkwink: I would love to do it today one more day. DH has a low sex drive and for him this is amazing that he is trying so hard. I am so happy with him trying. he doesnt even play with himself , so that being said, going to see a FS march 25th is going ot be a challenge for him :nope: But I have faith. I have this cycle and next cycle to try to get PG :thumbup:Click to expand...




lol play doesnt even play with heself , how do u manage to get him mood ??

i got the opsist problem my o/h sex mad , im all up for bd-ing round ovulation but all month takes it out on ya lol need to start enjoying it more , cuz i reckon thats where some of us go wrong you know !!!


----------



## lovebeingmum

can anyone see my messages? feel like im the only one not getting any replies or support off anyone xxxx how do i start my own thread? would really like someone to talk to who is going through the same things as me x


----------



## snl41296

dizzyshell said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> morning girls. I am CD 16 and at 6am my OPK is dark not as dark as it was yesterday and the day before yesterday. My CBFM still says egg. Not sure if DH and I will DTD today =/ He is getting a bad cold =( and I doubt it will work :rofl: I know him toooo well going to tell him I got the egg see if I can trick him. Im so sneaky...
> 
> hope he gives in and DTD. i know how horrible it feels when you know you should be DTD but OH's just wont give in!! i managed to DTD the day before peak, day of and day after so for one i feel well covered. GL to you. xxClick to expand...
> 
> we DTD the first HIGH every other day after that then my FIRST PEAK :thumbup: we should be covered but I am going to tell him I got the egg today :winkwink: I would love to do it today one more day. DH has a low sex drive and for him this is amazing that he is trying so hard. I am so happy with him trying. he doesnt even play with himself , so that being said, going to see a FS march 25th is going ot be a challenge for him :nope: But I have faith. I have this cycle and next cycle to try to get PG :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol play doesnt even play with heself , how do u manage to get him mood ??
> 
> i got the opsist problem my o/h sex mad , im all up for bd-ing round ovulation but all month takes it out on ya lol need to start enjoying it more , cuz i reckon thats where some of us go wrong you know !!!Click to expand...

lmao its hard work but He gets in the mood. He said why does he have to play with himself when he has me for that 
:thumbup::winkwink::thumbup: I love that he says that =D 16 yrs im with him.


----------



## snl41296

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies xx well im now 8 days late and getting really down now xxx took a frer yesterday afternoon bfn and took one this morning (2 pack) another bfn!! but i feel sick and have a really horrible taste in my mouth, im just so annoyed turning my monitor and not even being able to start a fresh month xx after having 2 ectopics im now more concerned somethings wrong to be honest xx might just call the doctor and see what she says xx

so sorry for your :bfn: I would call the doc. Maybe you ovulated later then you think? :shrug: what DPO are you?


----------



## lovebeingmum

snl41296 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies xx well im now 8 days late and getting really down now xxx took a frer yesterday afternoon bfn and took one this morning (2 pack) another bfn!! but i feel sick and have a really horrible taste in my mouth, im just so annoyed turning my monitor and not even being able to start a fresh month xx after having 2 ectopics im now more concerned somethings wrong to be honest xx might just call the doctor and see what she says xx
> 
> so sorry for your :bfn: I would call the doc. Maybe you ovulated later then you think? :shrug: what DPO are you?Click to expand...

i am now 19 dpo, i ovulated on cd 18/19 which was the 18th/19th jan xx im so confused and at the moment im not bothered which one i get as long as i get something soon xx


----------



## Isabel209

Hello ladies,

It is my first time using the CBFM. My cycle is 30 days. Currently I am on cd13 and got a peak today and yesterday. Are the results reliable since I am using the CBFM the first time? Some girls say that I have to give a chance for the monitor to get used to my cycle. So when should I be ovulating? On my peak days?
no cm noticed...


----------



## snl41296

lovebeingmum said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies xx well im now 8 days late and getting really down now xxx took a frer yesterday afternoon bfn and took one this morning (2 pack) another bfn!! but i feel sick and have a really horrible taste in my mouth, im just so annoyed turning my monitor and not even being able to start a fresh month xx after having 2 ectopics im now more concerned somethings wrong to be honest xx might just call the doctor and see what she says xx
> 
> so sorry for your :bfn: I would call the doc. Maybe you ovulated later then you think? :shrug: what DPO are you?Click to expand...
> 
> i am now 19 dpo, i ovulated on cd 18/19 which was the 18th/19th jan xx im so confused and at the moment im not bothered which one i get as long as i get something soon xxClick to expand...

Are you on a normal cycle?


----------



## sjbno1

Lovebeingamum - could your monitor have got it wrong and you ovu later? I'd deco call the dr hun, just so they can do bloods etc! I'm not sure really though, have you had a cycle this long before? Good luck!

Hmmm I'm slightly confused girls, I generally poas in the morning and hold the stick for 3seconds as advised but the last couple of days instead of the test window going blue it's staying White? Does this mean I haven't peed on the stick long enough? If anyone knows can you let me know lol my test window was White today and I got my first high day but can just about make out a second line??? confused!!! Lol


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi ladies thanks for your replys xxx its my first month using the cbfm and my period started on the 1st of january i started testing from cd6 which was the 6th jan started off with lows right up untill cd18/18th jan when i went straight to a peak dtd the night as me and OH were really ill xx had 1 more peak then went back to lows, im now on cd 38 should have had my period on the 1st feb which now makes me 8 days late xx took another test this afternoon still a bfn so i definitly know im out but i just want to start af now so i can start a fresh month xx


----------



## angelgirl86

I got a high today on CD 7, is it usual to get a high that soon the first cycle using the CBFM?? How many highs do you ladies typically get before it gives you a peak?


----------



## snl41296

angelgirl86 said:


> I got a high today on CD 7, is it usual to get a high that soon the first cycle using the CBFM?? How many highs do you ladies typically get before it gives you a peak?

my highs are normal 5/7 days then PEAK


----------



## angelgirl86

snl41296 said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> I got a high today on CD 7, is it usual to get a high that soon the first cycle using the CBFM?? How many highs do you ladies typically get before it gives you a peak?
> 
> my highs are normal 5/7 days then PEAKClick to expand...

Thanks it helps to have some idea of what to expect, I know the first cycle it has to get used to your body and all so I expect that but I was just wondering. Your daughter is adorable btw! :)


----------



## snl41296

angelgirl86 said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> I got a high today on CD 7, is it usual to get a high that soon the first cycle using the CBFM?? How many highs do you ladies typically get before it gives you a peak?
> 
> my highs are normal 5/7 days then PEAKClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks it helps to have some idea of what to expect, I know the first cycle it has to get used to your body and all so I expect that but I was just wondering. Your daughter is adorable btw! :)Click to expand...

thanks she will be 4 yrs old march and thats when we are going to the FS took us 2 months to get pg with her go figure and a year trying this time and nothing....


----------



## angelgirl86

snl41296 said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> I got a high today on CD 7, is it usual to get a high that soon the first cycle using the CBFM?? How many highs do you ladies typically get before it gives you a peak?
> 
> my highs are normal 5/7 days then PEAKClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks it helps to have some idea of what to expect, I know the first cycle it has to get used to your body and all so I expect that but I was just wondering. Your daughter is adorable btw! :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks she will be 4 yrs old march and thats when we are going to the FS took us 2 months to get pg with her go figure and a year trying this time and nothing....Click to expand...

Aw well best of luck to you! I hope they can offer you the help you need and you get a :bfp: vvsoon!


----------



## knitbit

CD9-10 - low
CD11 - high (BD AM)
CD12 - high (BD PM)
CD13 - peak (BD PM)
CD14 - peak (BD PM, AM O?)
CD15 - high
CD16-17 - low
AF Due CD28, although I was 2 days early last month.

Now just waiting it out... 3-4 days DPO, probably closer to 4 based on how I felt. I had a lot of twinges around my left ovary CD11-13 and it stopped by CD14. I really should temp, but my youngest is notorious for waking me up in the wee hours for a cuddle.


----------



## sjbno1

ok panic over - i POAS for a few seconds longer and the screen turned blue :D so thats all good - and there was a very faint second line, the first line was still darker but the second line is getting darker with a high on the monitor :) we'll dtd tonight and then see what happens in the next couple of days :D


----------



## ljo1984

Isabel209 said:


> Hello ladies,
> 
> It is my first time using the CBFM. My cycle is 30 days. Currently I am on cd13 and got a peak today and yesterday. Are the results reliable since I am using the CBFM the first time? Some girls say that I have to give a chance for the monitor to get used to my cycle. So when should I be ovulating? On my peak days?
> no cm noticed...

id go with the monitor, also you could back up the monitor with cheap ovulation strips. i use them aswell, i just like to see the line get darker throughout the day lol. it works the same as any ovulation tests you release an egg anywhere between 12 and 36 hours after your surge. sending baby dust, hope you got alot of BDing in lol. xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx well im now 9 days late!! woke up in the night for the toilet (have done the past few nights) and when i wiped myself there was brown stuff on the tissue?? (sorry tmi) that is really unusual for me. so i put a towel on thinking it could just be af and whe ive woke up today theres absolutly nothing there?? feel like im losing my mind!! also took another test this morning and bfn!! i got 10 tests for £3 off ebay how cheap lol xx


----------



## dizzyshell

girls who are asking about getting highs on first day of monitor asking for a test ...
yes you can go straight to high !!
ive 27/28day cycle cbfm asks me for my first test cd8 and here what i get last 2 months of using cbfm

cd-8 HIGH
cd-9HIGH
cd10-HIGH
cd11- peak
cd12-peak

after i peak on cd 11 or 12 its either one of them days i peak , i stop using tests cuz the cbfm is programmed to give yoy 2 peaks and 1 high after , so i save on sticks
i only use 5 sticks in a whole cycle .

im on cd 2 today -feel upset that its my 2nd cycle with peaks and bd-ing loads on peak days and still bfn /AF im trying not to become obsessed but when you really want something , suppose you gotta stop at nothing til you get it , but same time people say relax and it will happen but thats even harder lol


----------



## dizzyshell

yes everyone wee on stick loads , i do and i wait 2 mins then put in in machine , rather wee on it loads then not wee enough lol


----------



## gozo06

looley said:


> Wooo hooo!
> Hi all! :witch:arrived last night! So turned my cbfm on for the very first time (On day 1) today with hubbie. We read the instructions together and are good to go for another month!
> 
> I'm so excited about trying it this month and all your advice on here makes me feel so much more confident. I just can't waith to poas :happydance: I have an appointment on Thurs am for a blood test with the doc (day 4) and then will have another seven days before next AF! I'm feeling much more positive today :thumbup: as was feeling really down in the dumps last week and fed up about ttc. My sis has bought me a new fertility bracelet (I'll try anything!!)
> So fingers crossed :dust: to EVERYONE!!!! Let's have lots and lots of :bfp: 's this month ladies! XX Looley

hi looley, :witch:arrived last night here after 49 looooong days, i've just booked my cd3 blood tests for fri, and waiting for then got to make appointment for cd21 bloods later, do you know how long to get results??? 

I cant wait to poas again but it'll prob be cd9 as last one was a long cycle

Hope everyone else is getting lots of bd and peaks!!


----------



## gozo06

lovebeingmum said:


> can anyone see my messages? feel like im the only one not getting any replies or support off anyone xxxx how do i start my own thread? would really like someone to talk to who is going through the same things as me x

hi lovebeingmum, i've not been on in a while, seemed pointless i was on cd49 nothing happening so stayed away awhile, well i said i wasn't going to test till cd50 which was yesterday, so went and got tests a lunch time, then at teatime af started, typical, just wasted £14 on two tests!!

how is it going now?? i've not caught up on all posts, hope you've got some answers now


----------



## lovebeingmum

gozo06 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> can anyone see my messages? feel like im the only one not getting any replies or support off anyone xxxx how do i start my own thread? would really like someone to talk to who is going through the same things as me x
> 
> hi lovebeingmum, i've not been on in a while, seemed pointless i was on cd49 nothing happening so stayed away awhile, well i said i wasn't going to test till cd50 which was yesterday, so went and got tests a lunch time, then at teatime af started, typical, just wasted £14 on two tests!!
> 
> how is it going now?? i've not caught up on all posts, hope you've got some answers nowClick to expand...

Hi there thank you for the reply xx well at the moment im none the wiser have just made an appointment to see the doctor today at 10:40 xx im 9 days late still getting bfn and now have an awfull pain in my stomach after brown discharge last night. to be honest i think something is wrong like another ectopic or miscarraige either that or af is just being really mean!! xx i will defo keep you posted when i come back from the doctors xx


----------



## gozo06

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies xx well im now 9 days late!! woke up in the night for the toilet (have done the past few nights) and when i wiped myself there was brown stuff on the tissue?? (sorry tmi) that is really unusual for me. so i put a towel on thinking it could just be af and whe ive woke up today theres absolutly nothing there?? feel like im losing my mind!! also took another test this morning and bfn!! i got 10 tests for £3 off ebay how cheap lol xx

i had this as well, i got like two days of thinking i was starting but was just the odd tissue of really faint blood, then the next day def blood in cm then the next day i started proper, maybe its the same for you


----------



## lovebeingmum

gozo06 said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies xx well im now 9 days late!! woke up in the night for the toilet (have done the past few nights) and when i wiped myself there was brown stuff on the tissue?? (sorry tmi) that is really unusual for me. so i put a towel on thinking it could just be af and whe ive woke up today theres absolutly nothing there?? feel like im losing my mind!! also took another test this morning and bfn!! i got 10 tests for £3 off ebay how cheap lol xx
> 
> i had this as well, i got like two days of thinking i was starting but was just the odd tissue of really faint blood, then the next day def blood in cm then the next day i started proper, maybe its the same for youClick to expand...

I really hope so xx had a really crappy month and even worse cylcle so just hope af comes so i cant start a fresh xx


----------



## Isabel209

On cd 12 and 13 I got 2 peaks. Does that mean that I am ovulating on these days or approaching ovulation? How many peaks are you suppose to have?


----------



## ljo1984

you get your inital peak which means you'll be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours (but you wont know exacally when) then you automatically get another peak followed by a high then back down to lows. even if you dont put a stick in once your testing time is over thats what will come up so you neednt waste any sticks after your 1st peak. to be honest i rearly even turn my monitor on after my 1st peak lol.


----------



## Bunnylicious

O M G :shock:
After 19 days, that darn machine finally says "HIGH" !!!!

I was SO frustrated these past few days because I usually got a + OPK on day 16-17 and ovulated on day 18.
I don't know if it's because of the FertileCM that I started taking this month or because of stress. 
To be safe, I stopped taking FertileCM 2 days ago.


----------



## Isabel209

ljo1984 said:


> you get your inital peak which means you'll be ovulating in the next 12-36 hours (but you wont know exacally when) then you automatically get another peak followed by a high then back down to lows. even if you dont put a stick in once your testing time is over thats what will come up so you neednt waste any sticks after your 1st peak. to be honest i rearly even turn my monitor on after my 1st peak lol.

that's very helpful... thanks xxx


----------



## looley

Hi all and gozo06!

Off to the docs tomorrow,cd4 bit nervous about making excuses to get out of work :^o

gozo06 the doc told me to book an appointment with him to discuss my results two weeks after my second blood test which I will have cd 25 of a 31/32 day cycle (As he said he wanted me to go for the second blood test 7 days before af, so due on 11th March will try and go for 2nd blood tests on 
4th March)

Feeling bit more upbeat about ttc this month - off to a new yoga class tonight, yoga helps me calm down and not be such a stresshead (two and a half hour session though!!! God help me tommorrow!!:wacko: )
:dust: to all 
Looley 
XX


----------



## MissSazra

Hi everyone,

Just wondered if it's worth :sex: on a high day after the 2 peak days? Or will we have done all we can do by now?

Thanks


----------



## Bunnylicious

MissSazra said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Just wondered if it's worth :sex: on a high day after the 2 peak days? Or will we have done all we can do by now?
> 
> Thanks

I read somewhere that it's worth to do it again on 1 DPO, maybe the spermie can catch the egg when it's on the way to uterus


----------



## babymc

Day 10 today and it came up as a high for the first time. I am not too sure though as I am poorly at the moment and felt like I had a urine infection the past few days. I did my pee test this morning, stuck it in the machine and then fell asleep for an hour. 

I expect that has effected the results. I will find out tomorrow morning when I do another pee test I suppose!

If I am in the highs this week with my cold, love making is going to be "interesting" with me seductively coughing and sneezing in hubby's ear lol


----------



## Love2011

Pregnant with 1st try with clearblue. I also learnt loads about my cycle. I was worried at 40 & never having tried to get pregnant. Tried without anything the 1st month but couldn't work out if or when I was ovulating. Then I bought clearblue + 20 sticks. Thought it seemed expensive but now think it's worth it's price . I assumed I had a monthly 28 day period but actually realised it's now about 23 days.

Also assumed you either ovulate within 14 days of the 1st period day but in fact cb showed me my peak was around day 10 or 11. It was reassuring to see the digital egg . Also had loads of high peak days either side, starting from day 6 which surprised me. When the next period was due it just showed low fertility & the m symbol to remind u to restart it. I d been having some non smelling White discharge for a few days. I got tested for sti's as it was unusual & everything negative  so I bought a clearblue pregnancy test day 24 & yippee! Result pregnant 2-3 wks.

So lots of luck & prayers to everyone else trying but I would definitely recommend it, even just to pinpoint the 2 most fertile days each month. + the other high peak days.

Also I took pregnacare & conception vitamins & my partner was taking a mens general multivitamin, throughout the month & we ate fairly healthy.

I'm sure couples who have limited time together or are planning holidays will find it useful to plan around your cycles

Love2011


----------



## Love2011

Also I only used about 9 sticks in the month, as it's not required everyday for the monitor. You chose a time in the morning & then you do the test within 3 hrs of that time ie if u do it 10am . You can test from 7am-10 with your 1st urine of the day. If u wake up earlier & can't hold it, u can put it in a clean jar & test it later. It notifies u when it needs a test stick.


----------



## Tccno2

babymc said:


> Day 10 today and it came up as a high for the first time. I am not too sure though as I am poorly at the moment and felt like I had a urine infection the past few days. I did my pee test this morning, stuck it in the machine and then fell asleep for an hour.
> 
> I expect that has effected the results. I will find out tomorrow morning when I do another pee test I suppose!
> 
> If I am in the highs this week with my cold, love making is going to be "interesting" with me seductively coughing and sneezing in hubby's ear lol



Hi babymc

Hope you feel better soon!!

Just wanted to say that you being ill or leavin the stick in the Machine won't affect the result so that high is a high! :)

X


----------



## Isabel209

Hello, yesterday my cbfm did not want to turn on. It was suppost to mark cd14. today it went on and marked cd14&#8230; actually today I am on cd 15. I don&#8217;t know whats wrong with it. today I did not test so I think I messed up my cycle.. I am trying to relax about TTC because it was being too stressful for me. If it happens, it happens !!!!


----------



## babymc

Tccno2 said:


> babymc said:
> 
> 
> Day 10 today and it came up as a high for the first time. I am not too sure though as I am poorly at the moment and felt like I had a urine infection the past few days. I did my pee test this morning, stuck it in the machine and then fell asleep for an hour.
> 
> I expect that has effected the results. I will find out tomorrow morning when I do another pee test I suppose!
> 
> If I am in the highs this week with my cold, love making is going to be "interesting" with me seductively coughing and sneezing in hubby's ear lol
> 
> 
> 
> Hi babymc
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!!
> 
> Just wanted to say that you being ill or leavin the stick in the Machine won't affect the result so that high is a high! :)
> 
> XClick to expand...


Was more awake this morning and did my day 11 test and it came up high again. Hubby been informed that a bonk is on the cards this evening much to his delight. Still feeling bogged down with a cold but hey, the weekend is here very soon!!


----------



## sjbno1

eek girls just popping on quickly and hoping someone can help me - once again i POAS - and the little screen never went blue?! but the monitor still read high? is that a false result? and has anyone else had this? i'm a bit worried that i might not get my peaks this month if the sticks are sucking up enough wee LOL


----------



## sjbno1

Anyone there? This morning I Poas but the window remained White and no lines came up? :shrug: anyone know why? My monitor is reading as high though so will this be a false reading? Gonna buy a jug tonight to pee in lol also gonna use my last couple of ovu sticks tomorrow :)


----------



## gozo06

sjbno1 said:


> Anyone there? This morning I Poas but the window remained White and no lines came up? :shrug: anyone know why? My monitor is reading as high though so will this be a false reading? Gonna buy a jug tonight to pee in lol also gonna use my last couple of ovu sticks tomorrow :)

hi, i did read on here a while back that one side of stick has like a clear plastic bit on it so if you pee'd on that side it wont soak up enough pee, thats why im going to piac and dip so you know its def getting enough, hope this helps


----------



## hattie2009

Just wanted to share my experience of using the CBFM with you ladies.

First month got 20 highs and no peak so was very confused and worried that there was something wrong with me!

Second month got several highs and no peak, but also tracked ovulation using OPK's so knew I was in fact ovulating.

Month three got peak readings on day 21 and 22 and got my BFP on 7th February.

Babydust to all!

xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

congrats girls weldone , hope us left will get our bfps .

im on thrid cycle cd 4 today -hoping 3rd lucky for me ut doubt it been ttc 14months last 4 months used opks then got cbfm last 3 cycles but 1st cycle didnt peak so in theory on had 2 eggs , i got bfp with o/h in 6 weeks 5years ago we split now back together and cantseem to get bfp had bloods i ovulate had my doo dar looked at and womb fine ,got a scan march , my prob is after ovulation i gte bad af cramps for 2weeks before af even due , so could have a problem like endo /cysts !!

has any of you girls also had egg and still no bfp , i know 1 lady been ttc cbfm 11months , so annoying and depressing , i worry somethings wrong ut i quess loads of us are in same boat and its proberly us all stressing about ttc thats why we get bfns , so hard to relax thoe


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies really need some help with this cbfm!! im not sure if ive missed a period or not? my lmp was 1st of jan i had all lows then straight to peak on cd18-cd19 then 1 high and then lows xx my period didnt show up and i was getting bfns on hpts ended up having some bloods done on 9th feb which came back neg!!:cry: i also had a brown discharge that day too and a little bit of blood on my towel (sorry tmi) xx since then ive had nothing!!! but because of the blood on the tuesday i reset my monitor so now its on cylce day 3 even though i only bled on cd1!!! sorry for the long story but im so confused:wacko: now i just dont know whats happening xx


----------



## davo

Hi lovebeingmum,

Don't think I'll be much help but I felt a little bit like you last cycle.
Was desperate for AF to show properly cos I wanted to start using my CBFM for the 1st time! Instead I had 6 days of spotting (light brown - pinkish discharge) and was convinced that this must be my period. Then all of a sudden AF truly showed and I had 6 more days of bleed. 
I ended up resetting the monitor when a true bleed showed.
I understand how frustrating it is and you end up despairing your body!! :growlmad:
All I need now is a high/ peak :coffee:
Feel like I've been waiting forever!


----------



## lovebeingmum

davo said:


> Hi lovebeingmum,
> 
> Don't think I'll be much help but I felt a little bit like you last cycle.
> Was desperate for AF to show properly cos I wanted to start using my CBFM for the 1st time! Instead I had 6 days of spotting (light brown - pinkish discharge) and was convinced that this must be my period. Then all of a sudden AF truly showed and I had 6 more days of bleed.
> I ended up resetting the monitor when a true bleed showed.
> I understand how frustrating it is and you end up despairing your body!! :growlmad:
> All I need now is a high/ peak :coffee:
> Feel like I've been waiting forever!

hi xx thanks for reply xx i only had the smallest amount of blood (sorry tmi) in my towel 2 day ago after a wipe of brown discharge (sorry again lol) and ive had nothing for 2 days not even when i wipe?? what shall i do with my monitor? just wait and see if af does finally decide to show her face and reset it? xx


----------



## davo

lovebeingmum said:


> davo said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovebeingmum,
> 
> Don't think I'll be much help but I felt a little bit like you last cycle.
> Was desperate for AF to show properly cos I wanted to start using my CBFM for the 1st time! Instead I had 6 days of spotting (light brown - pinkish discharge) and was convinced that this must be my period. Then all of a sudden AF truly showed and I had 6 more days of bleed.
> I ended up resetting the monitor when a true bleed showed.
> I understand how frustrating it is and you end up despairing your body!! :growlmad:
> All I need now is a high/ peak :coffee:
> Feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> hi xx thanks for reply xx i only had the smallest amount of blood (sorry tmi) in my towel 2 day ago after a wipe of brown discharge (sorry again lol) and ive had nothing for 2 days not even when i wipe?? what shall i do with my monitor? just wait and see if af does finally decide to show her face and reset it? xxClick to expand...

This is exactly what I went through although it was more brown than pink/red (we really shoudn't need to say sorry tmi by now!!) and sometimes over those 6 days it would completely disappear and randomly come back again. My only 'comfort' for you is that AF really did come eventually and I knew that was when I should reset the cbfm for :hugs:


----------



## lovebeingmum

davo said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> davo said:
> 
> 
> Hi lovebeingmum,
> 
> Don't think I'll be much help but I felt a little bit like you last cycle.
> Was desperate for AF to show properly cos I wanted to start using my CBFM for the 1st time! Instead I had 6 days of spotting (light brown - pinkish discharge) and was convinced that this must be my period. Then all of a sudden AF truly showed and I had 6 more days of bleed.
> I ended up resetting the monitor when a true bleed showed.
> I understand how frustrating it is and you end up despairing your body!! :growlmad:
> All I need now is a high/ peak :coffee:
> Feel like I've been waiting forever!
> 
> hi xx thanks for reply xx i only had the smallest amount of blood (sorry tmi) in my towel 2 day ago after a wipe of brown discharge (sorry again lol) and ive had nothing for 2 days not even when i wipe?? what shall i do with my monitor? just wait and see if af does finally decide to show her face and reset it? xxClick to expand...
> 
> This is exactly what I went through although it was more brown than pink/red (we really shoudn't need to say sorry tmi by now!!) and sometimes over those 6 days it would completely disappear and randomly come back again. My only 'comfort' for you is that AF really did come eventually and I knew that was when I should reset the cbfm for :hugs:Click to expand...

thank you xx yeh mine is definitly brown xx i really hope af is on her way and hope she really hurrys up what a really crap first month ive had with the cbfm!! cant wait to start again xx this has really put my mind at ease xx


----------



## davo

Glad to have been of some comfort and just hope that your next cycle is a lot more straightforward. I know it's what I'm hoping for with this cycle. I really don't want all the spotting again this time and I want my cbfm to tell me that I'm OVing sooner rather than later[-o&lt;


----------



## sjbno1

Grrrr I'm so peeved :( my monitor is still claiming a high reading on CD14 :( I don't think I'm ov'ing as checking the stick I only have a control line and no second line :( really bugging me now :( ive had a few issues with the sticks not reading anything :( why can life never be simple :(


----------



## davo

So what exactly are the lines supposed to mean??
I'm been low since it started asking me to test on cd6 and its asked me everyday since.
There's always been one clear line and sometimes a v faint second blue line :shrug:


----------



## snl41296

hey girls alittle down today. I wanted to google my fertile window with ovulation calenders, they are all saying the same thing so it starts me to second guess my OPK's and CBFM. But my OPK's were MAJOR DARK on sun afternoon at 3pm and then on monday which we :sex: but anyway we :sex: on the 1st egg :cry: we didnt get to after that due to the fact alot of shit happened with my DD and low and behold DH got sick again :cry: I really think I missed it AGIAN :cry: like always we :sex: on the egg then he is done I toldl him we have to keep going for another few days :cry: or something comes up where we cant. :cry: So angry and mad... :nope:


----------



## dizzyshell

girl whos spotting , re-set your cbfm when you have a full day of af , so if she comes tomorrow set your cbfm monday morning , day after a full AF , because your not bleeding as such you shouldnt count it , so agree with davo reset it when she turns up hun xx

and sn41XXXX- sorry lady above me ) - you bd on day 1 of egg/peak so course your in with chance hun , dont worry , swimmers had chance to meet ya egg xxx


----------



## sjbno1

snl - i've heard swimmers can last for up to 5 days :D so you could still be in with a chance hun :)

i've been googling away today about ewcm and i'm so pleased that not everyone get this type of cm every month :D so maybe i'm not completely out :D


----------



## lyn33

i use the same CBFM and i have gotten pregnant twice with it, unfortunately i lost both pregnancies, but i am ttc again and using the same CBFM again!! it works well, although sometimes it will say my peak days are 2 to 3 days apart, but i just go by the first smiley face i get and that usually does the trick!! also use a ovulation calendar predictor online and just get busy with your OH starting when it says your most fertile!! good luck


----------



## crossroads

Hi guys. I'm currently on CD5 and have started the CBFM. I'm breastfeeding so it will be interesting to see if I actually ovulate! Watch this space!


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

Question for anyone: 

Does anyone use toe CBFM that has a longer than normal cycle? I saw someone a couple pages back that said something about a 49 day cycle? Is it still accurate with a longer cycle than 28 days? I mean, it is just reading the chemicals in your body...so shouldn't it work regardless of the length of your cycle? (Thats my line of thinking anyway!) Instead of using 10 sticks, I may use more? I'm really hoping it can work for me, even if I have a longer cycle? Someone, anyone?


----------



## fallenangel78

Casey, I've used it for a very long cycle before but I had to 'trick' it... I think it works for cycles up to 40 days and won't catch anything longer. I took it to the point where it stopped asking for tests and started flashing m and then reset it and started again.

Got my peaks and highs after the reset but obviously had to use a lot of sticks.

I wanted to make sure everything was ok which is why I did it and it was such a relief to see the egg appear. My cycles have dropped since then so I just use it normally but it is possible :)


----------



## crossroads

HELP!!

Guys my CBFM showed an error which the instruction books says "your monitor is broken and needs to be replaced". Has anyone else seen this error and fixed their monitor?

HELP!!


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> girl whos spotting , re-set your cbfm when you have a full day of af , so if she comes tomorrow set your cbfm monday morning , day after a full AF , because your not bleeding as such you shouldnt count it , so agree with davo reset it when she turns up hun xx
> 
> and sn41XXXX- sorry lady above me ) - you bd on day 1 of egg/peak so course your in with chance hun , dont worry , swimmers had chance to meet ya egg xxx

Thanks for the info hun xxx well what now should be my cd13 is now 25dpo!! af still hasnt shown up after that day of spotting i only had a bit dark brown/red on my towel but only a little bit xx had my bloods done nearly a week ago and they were negative so i really dont know what af is playing at!! 
Because i am cd13 should i get some opks and start using them incase ive just missed a period and might ovulate again?? when i pee on my test sticks there second line is quite dark so theres 2 very noticable lines so i cant tell if im ovulating with them or not xxxx


----------



## knitbit

crossroads said:


> HELP!!
> 
> Guys my CBFM showed an error which the instruction books says "your monitor is broken and needs to be replaced". Has anyone else seen this error and fixed their monitor?
> 
> HELP!!

Oh yuck! Did you buy it locally? Maybe you can get a replacement?


----------



## knitbit

CD22 (7 days past my last peak) of a normally 28 day cycle. Used a cheap test and got BFN. Not really expecting a positive yet. Having ambiguous symptoms that could be pre-AF or implantation, so who knows...


----------



## dizzyshell

lovebeingmum said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> girl whos spotting , re-set your cbfm when you have a full day of af , so if she comes tomorrow set your cbfm monday morning , day after a full AF , because your not bleeding as such you shouldnt count it , so agree with davo reset it when she turns up hun xx
> 
> and sn41XXXX- sorry lady above me ) - you bd on day 1 of egg/peak so course your in with chance hun , dont worry , swimmers had chance to meet ya egg xxx
> 
> Thanks for the info hun xxx well what now should be my cd13 is now 25dpo!! af still hasnt shown up after that day of spotting i only had a bit dark brown/red on my towel but only a little bit xx had my bloods done nearly a week ago and they were negative so i really dont know what af is playing at!!
> Because i am cd13 should i get some opks and start using them incase ive just missed a period and might ovulate again?? when i pee on my test sticks there second line is quite dark so theres 2 very noticable lines so i cant tell if im ovulating with them or not xxxxClick to expand...



thats weird missing a period , i remeber few years agoi was 3 weeks late like you all tests bfn .you just have to sit tight and wait for AF but yes keep using opks if you get postives go again may be you've missed 1 period , its rare but it does happen , id keep using opks till she shows maybe getting cb smileys better for you gives u a clear anserw ovulating or not.

with cbfm , i dont know if you should use it but if you can afford sticks just use it as normal see if u peak .
maybe the spotting was a very very very light period this month so if i was you id keep using opks and cbfm see what happens if the witch arrives obvioulsy start cbfm as normally would.
hope you geton ok keep us posted xx


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> girl whos spotting , re-set your cbfm when you have a full day of af , so if she comes tomorrow set your cbfm monday morning , day after a full AF , because your not bleeding as such you shouldnt count it , so agree with davo reset it when she turns up hun xx
> 
> and sn41XXXX- sorry lady above me ) - you bd on day 1 of egg/peak so course your in with chance hun , dont worry , swimmers had chance to meet ya egg xxx
> 
> Thanks for the info hun xxx well what now should be my cd13 is now 25dpo!! af still hasnt shown up after that day of spotting i only had a bit dark brown/red on my towel but only a little bit xx had my bloods done nearly a week ago and they were negative so i really dont know what af is playing at!!
> Because i am cd13 should i get some opks and start using them incase ive just missed a period and might ovulate again?? when i pee on my test sticks there second line is quite dark so theres 2 very noticable lines so i cant tell if im ovulating with them or not xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> thats weird missing a period , i remeber few years agoi was 3 weeks late like you all tests bfn .you just have to sit tight and wait for AF but yes keep using opks if you get postives go again may be you've missed 1 period , its rare but it does happen , id keep using opks till she shows maybe getting cb smileys better for you gives u a clear anserw ovulating or not.
> 
> with cbfm , i dont know if you should use it but if you can afford sticks just use it as normal see if u peak .
> maybe the spotting was a very very very light period this month so if i was you id keep using opks and cbfm see what happens if the witch arrives obvioulsy start cbfm as normally would.
> hope you geton ok keep us posted xxClick to expand...

Thank you xx will definitly use opks but i think ive messed up with cbfm i forgot to turn it on the other day so think i should just reset it all together x


----------



## CaseyAndKyle

FallenAngel78 - 

Thanks for the response! That makes me feel a lot better! I have always had regular cycles up until the last few. Hoping that getting back into the routine of eating healthy and exercicing more will make them bounce back to normal!

Thanks again! 

:)


----------



## crossroads

I phoned Clearblue and they said I have to do a "factory reset" then if the monitor is still broken they will replace it :thumbup:


----------



## angelgirl86

How are all you ladies doing? Glad to hear they are going to replace your monitor cross but I hope the factory reset works! 

I'm still getting highs although my test line is definately getting darker, about half as dark as the control line now so maybe I'll peak in the next couple days. Did all of you ladies get a peak the first month using the CBFM or did it only give highs? Just wondering really, I would've used OPK's this cycle as well but I don't have any right now and well I just kind of felt like relaxing a little this cycle. GL to all of you!


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLS NEED YA HELP AND FAST

normally my cbfm asks for tests on cd8 , im on cd 7 today i turned mointor on and its asking for a stick , but i cant go for wee i didnt turn it on till 30min agao tried go for wee and i cant think i got a hour left but doubt i'll need wee .

will i be ok if i miss testsing today and carry on tomorrow testsing ?
has anyone else missed a test before peaks etc NOT AFTER BEFORE 

pleas4 help scared ive messed up big time gutted


----------



## Quaver

*Dizzyshell*, it's OK to miss it so long as it's not too near ov so you'll miss peak. I've missed it many times, but always got my Peak:thumbup:

I have irregular cycles, so I usually start later to save the sticks:haha:


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> GIRLS NEED YA HELP AND FAST
> 
> normally my cbfm asks for tests on cd8 , im on cd 7 today i turned mointor on and its asking for a stick , but i cant go for wee i didnt turn it on till 30min agao tried go for wee and i cant think i got a hour left but doubt i'll need wee .
> 
> will i be ok if i miss testsing today and carry on tomorrow testsing ?
> has anyone else missed a test before peaks etc NOT AFTER BEFORE
> 
> pleas4 help scared ive messed up big time gutted

can you try and drink pleny of water? and sit on the toilet thats what i have to do some times and it works lol xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

Quaver said:


> *Dizzyshell*, it's OK to miss it so long as it's not too near ov so you'll miss peak. I've missed it many times, but always got my Peak:thumbup:
> 
> I have irregular cycles, so I usually start later to save the sticks:haha:


thanks for reply thank fxxk for that lol was bricking it id messed up , couldnt wee tried my window past it now so just reading low.what messed me up was normally cbfm dont ask for tests till cd8 , it could of wanted sticks from cd6 and ive missed 2daYS i didnt turn it on yesterday.

im on cd7 so im 6days off ovulation , thank you so much 

xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

lovebeingmum said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS NEED YA HELP AND FAST
> 
> normally my cbfm asks for tests on cd8 , im on cd 7 today i turned mointor on and its asking for a stick , but i cant go for wee i didnt turn it on till 30min agao tried go for wee and i cant think i got a hour left but doubt i'll need wee .
> 
> will i be ok if i miss testsing today and carry on tomorrow testsing ?
> has anyone else missed a test before peaks etc NOT AFTER BEFORE
> 
> pleas4 help scared ive messed up big time gutted
> 
> can you try and drink pleny of water? and sit on the toilet thats what i have to do some times and it works lol xxxClick to expand...



hey hun 

tried everything to go loo , id already brrn for a pee twice so no way was i getting even a drop out me bladder lol
past my window now lucky its on cd7 got 6days to usual ovulation well ovulate cd11 or cd12

thnaks for reply hun xxx


----------



## lovebeingmum

well even though af hasnt arrived im now on what should be cd14 my opks should be here tomoro so i will see if i havent already missed it xx ovulated cd19 last month x


----------



## Lamburai1703

Hello chicks. Its been a while since I've been on this thread but I feel like all my old ttc buddies are now all parents or pregnant. So I thought I'd brush myself off and pop back here to get some ttc input again. I am due to start clomid this cycle, and wondered if it interferes with cbfm readings at all? 

Good luck to you all - may that elusive bfp be heading your way soon.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Hooray! After a week late, finally CB is showing smiley face! :happydance:
CBFM still shows High.
I wonder if it'll show peak tomorrow


----------



## knitbit

angelgirl86 said:


> How are all you ladies doing? Glad to hear they are going to replace your monitor cross but I hope the factory reset works!
> 
> I'm still getting highs although my test line is definately getting darker, about half as dark as the control line now so maybe I'll peak in the next couple days. Did all of you ladies get a peak the first month using the CBFM or did it only give highs? Just wondering really, I would've used OPK's this cycle as well but I don't have any right now and well I just kind of felt like relaxing a little this cycle. GL to all of you!

This is my first month and I got two highs, two peaks, and then one last high. I was kind of expecting a longer high phase before the peaks...


----------



## angelgirl86

Well I've had 7 days of highs now and I just did an OPK tonight and it was definately positive soo I should be OV CD 14 or 15, can't wait to see the peaks on my CBFM!! :)


----------



## knitbit

angelgirl86 said:


> Well I've had 7 days of highs now and I just did an OPK tonight and it was definately positive soo I should be OV CD 14 or 15, can't wait to see the peaks on my CBFM!! :)

Good luck! I hope it behaves for you. Fingers crossed!


----------



## angelgirl86

knitbit said:


> angelgirl86 said:
> 
> 
> Well I've had 7 days of highs now and I just did an OPK tonight and it was definately positive soo I should be OV CD 14 or 15, can't wait to see the peaks on my CBFM!! :)
> 
> Good luck! I hope it behaves for you. Fingers crossed!Click to expand...

Thanks! GL to you as well :).


----------



## HollieQ

Hi guys, wow this is a loooooong thread, going to go back with a cup of tea to read it all! :thumbup:

I used a stick in my cbfm for the first time this morning, cd6 and i got a HIGH?! I was really shocked! Isn't that a bit odd? I was expecting a low?! How many highs should I expect before my peak? Does anybody else get highs on cd6?! :wacko: :flower: xxxx


----------



## angelgirl86

HollieQ said:


> Hi guys, wow this is a loooooong thread, going to go back with a cup of tea to read it all! :thumbup:
> 
> I used a stick in my cbfm for the first time this morning, cd6 and i got a HIGH?! I was really shocked! Isn't that a bit odd? I was expecting a low?! How many highs should I expect before my peak? Does anybody else get highs on cd6?! :wacko: :flower: xxxx

I got a low on CD 6 but I got a high on CD 7 much to my surprise and I'm actually going to OV either today (CD 14) or tomorrow (CD 15). GL to you!


----------



## sjbno1

Morning girls :wave: hope your all ok :)

Well CD17 and the monitor is still asking for sticks :shrug: last night I had some cramps in my right side so I'm assuming ovu???? But today the monitor asked me to test again and showed a high reading :shrug: :wacko: so confused!!! Could on still be fertile?? Help please xxxxx


----------



## ljo1984

sjbno1 said:


> Morning girls :wave: hope your all ok :)
> 
> Well CD17 and the monitor is still asking for sticks :shrug: last night I had some cramps in my right side so I'm assuming ovu???? But today the monitor asked me to test again and showed a high reading :shrug: :wacko: so confused!!! Could on still be fertile?? Help please xxxxx

have you had your peak? after your 1st one you automatically get another peak and a high before returning to low. but it will continue to ask for sticks until you have used either 10 or 20 sticks. so after your 1st peak just stop using them cause they only go to waste, cause you'll get them readings (2nd peak-high-lows) anyway withong putting stick in. x


----------



## sjbno1

I had no peaks this month :(

Haha I just bought a pack of 20ovu sticks for next month lol

Just womering girls what time in the day do you use your monitors? I ask because they say you should do ovu sticks in the evening??


----------



## janeybaby

First cycle using my monitor!!

CD 6,7 and 8 = low
CD 9,10,11,12,13,14,15 and 16 (today) High

still waiting for peak but I dont normally Ov until the cd20 mark although last cycle was cd34 arghhh. No idea what this cycle is going to give. I hope it will be anyday now and not as late as last cycle!!


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLS NEED YA HELP AGAIN 

Ok 4th cycle of cbfm and normally it starts asking for sticks from cd8 and on cd 8 i get a automatic high .well yesterday cd 7 i turned monitor on and it was asking for stick , but id alreday been the loo twice so couldnt produce a test , so left it and today cd8 i did a test and its LOW READING , does anyone know why ??
is it cuz i missed the test yesterday ??normally get a high TODAY CD8 worried now , my test stick only had 1 line so maybe its right , normally from cd9 stick 2nd line starts showing !!!

help xx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Dizzy what day do you usially get your peak?

My monitor doesnt start asking me for stick untill CD10 and i dont start feeding it untill CD12


----------



## dizzyshell

xMissxZoiex said:


> Dizzy what day do you usially get your peak?
> 
> My monitor doesnt start asking me for stick untill CD10 and i dont start feeding it untill CD12


usually peak cd11 or cd 12 which is friday or sat its my 4th cycle and this how my cycles went 

forget first cycle 

2nd 
cd8-10-high
cd11-peak

3rd cycle
cd8-11-high
cd12peak


you see last 2 cycles got highs from cd8 the first test so today cd8 and its low so worried bigtime !!!

my cycles are spot on every 27days without fail 

thanks for reply xxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

gonna buy some cheapy opks in abit i think just for a 2nd opinion on it , hope cbfm gives me my high tomaz as i will start worrying , feel gutted about low today very gutted .

has anyone else had same , get a low when norm get high , every cycle ???


----------



## snl41296

sjbno1 said:


> I had no peaks this month :(
> 
> Haha I just bought a pack of 20ovu sticks for next month lol
> 
> Just womering girls what time in the day do you use your monitors? I ask because they say you should do ovu sticks in the evening??

so sorry you didnt get a peak. It says in the manual only mornings to pee on the stick. I have never did evenings at all. I have been using the monitor for over 4 yrs now. OPK's at night CBFM in the mornings


----------



## angelgirl86

Well I've had 2 definate positive OPK's and my monitor still says high today, what gives? Does the monitor usually pick up LH surge a little later than the OPK's? Also my FMU was a little diluted this morning, can that make a difference in the readings? Thanks ladies!


----------



## gozo06

hi ladies, welcome back lamb, hope its not a long stay,

well my monitor started asking for sticks cd6, luck i turned it on, last cycle was 49 looong days so wasn't expecting to get asked till later, cd7 today and two lows, got my bloods back for my cd 3 check, all normal so thats good, just got to try and pin down ov then get progesterone checked and get hubby to do his sa, hope to get a more normal cycle this time but we shall see.

good luck and :dust:to all


----------



## Bunnylicious

ok this is discouraging.

After 6 days of High, yesterday night I got a smiley
and today... CBFM is back to low!!!!!!!!! :(
The top blue line (estrogen?) looks vertically half dark and half faint.
To make sure, I used IC with the same FMU and it showed positive

I hope it's because it's my first time using it. :(


----------



## Tccno2

Bunnylicious said:


> ok this is discouraging.
> 
> After 6 days of High, yesterday night I got a smiley
> and today... CBFM is back to low!!!!!!!!! :(
> The top blue line (estrogen?) looks vertically half dark and half faint.
> To make sure, I used IC with the same FMU and it showed positive
> 
> I hope it's because it's my first time using it. :(

Hi! Was it your 20th stick that gave you a "low"?

I ask because it's an automatic reading on your 20th stick so even if your ovulating now it would always read low. I'd take the smiley face as ovulation and get :sex: x


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLS

I GOT LOW today cd8 i normally get a HIGH last 2cycles -has anyone else had similar problem scared im not gonna ovulate now.i brought some cheap opks to back up cd9 tomorrow hope i get my high , starting to worry


----------



## Bunnylicious

Tccno2 said:


> Bunnylicious said:
> 
> 
> ok this is discouraging.
> 
> After 6 days of High, yesterday night I got a smiley
> and today... CBFM is back to low!!!!!!!!! :(
> The top blue line (estrogen?) looks vertically half dark and half faint.
> To make sure, I used IC with the same FMU and it showed positive
> 
> I hope it's because it's my first time using it. :(
> 
> Hi! Was it your 20th stick that gave you a "low"?
> 
> I ask because it's an automatic reading on your 20th stick so even if your ovulating now it would always read low. I'd take the smiley face as ovulation and get :sex: xClick to expand...

Really? I thought CBFM keeps asking for sticks if the status is continuously high? :wacko:

CD6 - 18 - low
CD19 - 23 - high
CD24 - high, OPK showed smiley 
CD25 (today) - low again, but OPK showed smiley

You can see from FF link on my signature
Since it says low, I guess it won't ask for a stick again tomorrow?
Ok i'll trust the smiley! I hope my temp rises in 1-2 days!


----------



## looley

Hi all !

Currently CD8 0f 32 for me and still low. Had blood test at docs on day 4, hubbie is going to give :spermy: sample tommorrow then I have progesterone test day 25. 
Stupid question now...but If I need to go to the loo at 3am in the morning.. which I often do ?? I don't save this in my cup to test later do I? 
Do I just test the first urine sample of my 6 hour slot (currently 5.15am - 11.15am), that's what I have been doing hope that's right??

:dust: to all Looley X


----------



## Tccno2

Bunnylicious said:


> Tccno2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunnylicious said:
> 
> 
> ok this is discouraging.
> 
> After 6 days of High, yesterday night I got a smiley
> and today... CBFM is back to low!!!!!!!!! :(
> The top blue line (estrogen?) looks vertically half dark and half faint.
> To make sure, I used IC with the same FMU and it showed positive
> 
> I hope it's because it's my first time using it. :(
> 
> Hi! Was it your 20th stick that gave you a "low"?
> 
> I ask because it's an automatic reading on your 20th stick so even if your ovulating now it would always read low. I'd take the smiley face as ovulation and get :sex: xClick to expand...
> 
> Really? I thought CBFM keeps asking for sticks if the status is continuously high? :wacko:
> 
> CD6 - 18 - low
> CD19 - 23 - high
> CD24 - high, OPK showed smiley
> CD25 (today) - low again, but OPK showed smiley
> 
> You can see from FF link on my signature
> Since it says low, I guess it won't ask for a stick again tomorrow?
> Ok i'll trust the smiley! I hope my temp rises in 1-2 days!Click to expand...

It will only ask for 20 which for you was cd6-25 so I think alls well and it only missed your peak because it was your last stick which is pre programmed to be a low. X


----------



## Tccno2

dizzyshell said:


> GIRLS
> 
> I GOT LOW today cd8 i normally get a HIGH last 2cycles -has anyone else had similar problem scared im not gonna ovulate now.i brought some cheap opks to back up cd9 tomorrow hope i get my high , starting to worry

Hi,

TBH I certainly wouldn't start panicking on cd8!! I'm cd 16 and only on my second high & hope to peak on cd17/18.

It's possible on your 3rd / 4th cycle it recognises your cycle and will give you less highs x


----------



## Bunnylicious

Tccno2 said:


> It will only ask for 20 which for you was cd6-25 so I think alls well and it only missed your peak because it was your last stick which is pre programmed to be a low. X

Geeeee !! That's a really dumb programming !! :dohh:
If only the smiley came 1 day early.... Aghhhh !! Thanks for the explanation.


----------



## dizzyshell

Tccno2 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> GIRLS
> 
> I GOT LOW today cd8 i normally get a HIGH last 2cycles -has anyone else had similar problem scared im not gonna ovulate now.i brought some cheap opks to back up cd9 tomorrow hope i get my high , starting to worry
> 
> Hi,
> 
> TBH I certainly wouldn't start panicking on cd8!! I'm cd 16 and only on my second high & hope to peak on cd17/18.
> 
> It's possible on your 3rd / 4th cycle it recognises your cycle and will give you less highs xClick to expand...


thankyou hun greatly appericated 

well ive 27/28 day cycle i norm get asked for sticks cd8 last 2` cycles and i go straight to high till peak on cd 11 or cd12

but asked for sticks cd7 which i missed as id been loo :growlmad:
so worried that why i was low today cd8 
were see tomorrow i brought cheaps opks back it up 
thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## knitbit

looley said:


> Hi all !
> 
> Currently CD8 0f 32 for me and still low. Had blood test at docs on day 4, hubbie is going to give :spermy: sample tommorrow then I have progesterone test day 25.
> Stupid question now...but If I need to go to the loo at 3am in the morning.. which I often do ?? I don't save this in my cup to test later do I?
> Do I just test the first urine sample of my 6 hour slot (currently 5.15am - 11.15am), that's what I have been doing hope that's right??
> 
> :dust: to all Looley X

I think it just wants concentrated urine. I say if you can't hold it and it's close to the window, then pee in a cup. If it is still a good 4-5 hours from your testing time, then just pee again.


----------



## knitbit

Hi Ladies, it looks like the CBFM did the trick. 9-10DPO and I got a positive FRER! It's super faint, but it's there. Loads of baby dust to you!


----------



## angelgirl86

Congrats Knit:happydance:!


----------



## looley

woooooooo hooooooooo! Congrats Knitbit!:happydance:Great News!!
Thanks for the advice 
Looley XX


----------



## dizzyshell

SO FED UP 

cd9 normally get highs cd8 cd9 but both lows , stick normally starts showing 2nd faint line but hardly one there , does this happen to anyone else yet they still get peak??


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> SO FED UP
> 
> cd9 normally get highs cd8 cd9 but both lows , stick normally starts showing 2nd faint line but hardly one there , does this happen to anyone else yet they still get peak??

I had lows right up until cd17 then went straight to peak cd18-cd19 xxx saying that im now on cd47 with only abit of bleed on cd40 an neg blood test so im a bit messed up lol :wacko: xx hope you get your peak soon xxx


----------



## snl41296

knitbit said:


> Hi Ladies, it looks like the CBFM did the trick. 9-10DPO and I got a positive FRER! It's super faint, but it's there. Loads of baby dust to you!

:happydance::happydance::happydance: thats so exciting. can I ask when you :sex: on what days?


----------



## angelgirl86

Well I think the monitor missed my surge this cycle because my OPK's definately picked it up and I should be OV today. My urine was so dilute looking yesterday it might've been the reason it didn't pick it up grr. I hope we can still get our bfp this cycle. Has anyone else ever had their surge missed and only gotten highs on it even with positive OPK's?


----------



## gozo06

knitbit said:


> Hi Ladies, it looks like the CBFM did the trick. 9-10DPO and I got a positive FRER! It's super faint, but it's there. Loads of baby dust to you!

huge congrats knitbit good to see cbfm is helping:happydance:


----------



## Morgans19

surreysharon said:


> I love mine. Got Highs and 2 Peak days in the first month. Very helpful tool x

Did you fall pregnant in the first month of using the CBFM ?


----------



## Morgans19

dizzyshell said:


> SO FED UP
> 
> cd9 normally get highs cd8 cd9 but both lows , stick normally starts showing 2nd faint line but hardly one there , does this happen to anyone else yet they still get peak??

This month I have used the CBFM and the OPK's - peaked day 13 & 14 on CBFM with high on day 12 - OPK's showed me nothing! I am confused!! Just need to hope and wait now! Hate this bit!


----------



## dizzyshell

Thankds girls who replied , well cd 9 today another low feel gutted , i went shops to buy cb opks and no shop had them only digi ones , things with digi ones is they dont tell u your LH is rising in the lines cb tests you see the 2nd line get darker , so i want the normal cb opks .

I usually ovulate cd11 or cd12 get higs from cd8 first test go straight to high have feeling wont ovulate.

anyone had this problem but then they did get peak later ???


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies xx do you think its better to use the ovulation test strips (internet cheap ones) are better to use in the morning or the evening? xxx


----------



## snl41296

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies xx do you think its better to use the ovulation test strips (internet cheap ones) are better to use in the morning or the evening? xxx

use the CBFM in the mornings and then OPK's are awesome noon and like 8pm thats what I do :thumbup:


----------



## ljo1984

and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## snl41296

ljo1984 said:


> and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!

:hug: so sorry I am on cycle 11 :cry: go figure first cycle with DD


----------



## dizzyshell

does anyone else have months without getting peaks on cbfm ??

its my 4th time first month just got highs/lows and last 2cycles great peak cd11 or cd 12 
but getting lows this month and stick hasnt got 2nd line when normally it does by now.
gonna buy cb opks , when best time to use opks ???


----------



## snl41296

dizzyshell said:


> does anyone else have months without getting peaks on cbfm ??
> 
> its my 4th time first month just got highs/lows and last 2cycles great peak cd11 or cd 12
> but getting lows this month and stick hasnt got 2nd line when normally it does by now.
> gonna buy cb opks , when best time to use opks ???

use the CBFM in the mornings and then OPK's are awesome noon and like 8pm thats what I do :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

right im well pissxx off , cd 10 today low not even a 2nd line normally its starts getting dark so went brought cblue opks and again did one and not even a faint surge line normally im near to dark lines .help think im not gonna ovulate had perfect weekend planned 

has anyone not ovulated too xx


----------



## tinagarcia05

Hello, I'm new to all of this. It is my first month using CBFM I'm on cd 17 and very excited and hopeful, I was low from cd 6- cd 15 and for the past two days have had highs.


----------



## angelgirl86

Well I learned what the lines mean on the test so now I can tell how my levels are fluctuating. Never got a peak this month but I did get 2 positive OPK's so I know I had an LH surge. I realize it probably will take a couple months for the monitor to get used to my body too so I'm not too worried. I checked my temp once this morning and it was elevated like it always does post OV so I know I OV yay, officially 1 DPO, countdown to testing begins. :thumbup:


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

My name is Helen and I'm a poas addict. 

:) 

Reset my monitor this month as it's clomid round one. Thought that my
Pcos cycles would have messed with it if not. So I'm getting lots of highs which is normal I think. Can't help feeling that all this testing is just feeding my neuroticness. Ah well, can't stop now, been 14 months and now is the crucial time! If only the cbfm could actually get us preg as well we'd be laughing!

Helen


----------



## lovebeingmum

hi ladies xx well after missing my period and being very patient waiting for af to arrive i got a high on my monitor today!! i had a low yesterday so it must be doing it right lol maybe the one day of bleeding and a cople of spotting was just a light period xxxx never had any highs last month just straight to peaks so im hoping i will ovulate soon :happydance: gonna bed every single high and both peaks xx ggod lluck to everyone in the 2ww xx pleny of :dust: to you xx


----------



## dizzyshell

SORRY TO BE PEST NEED HELP

OK I ovualte last 5 months since been tracking , and always ovulated.this cycle cd 11 im normally peak , and cbfm is still saying low the stick has fainest second line 
also used opks and no line either , 

has anyone ever had lows on cbfm all month apart from 1st time users of course ???

and as anyone got preg with negative opks pleease anserw going out my mind


----------



## Quaver

dizzyshell said:


> and as anyone got preg with negative opks pleease anserw going out my mind

I think someone got pg with neg opk, but don't know with CBFM. Perhaps you are oving late this cycle?


----------



## dizzyshell

thanks quaver im hoping i ovulate late but im normally like clockwork cd11-12 
cbfm says low so not even a high and clear blue opks did one yesterday no LH line and do one later which will be same as cbfm stick hasnt got LH line either i think can see faint one but aint visable from a distant .
god the things we go through 14months ttc get real annoyed now wtf 

thaks hun xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug: so sorry I am on cycle 11 :cry: go figure first cycle with DDClick to expand...

in them 11 cycles using cbfm have you ever had lows and no peaks etc in that time hun ??

im cycle 4 but cycle 6 if u include normal opks , and ive always ovulated but havent so far and on cd11 or 27day cycle and cbfm low still 

has it happend to you ??


----------



## snl41296

dizzyshell said:


> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug: so sorry I am on cycle 11 :cry: go figure first cycle with DDClick to expand...
> 
> in them 11 cycles using cbfm have you ever had lows and no peaks etc in that time hun ??
> 
> im cycle 4 but cycle 6 if u include normal opks , and ive always ovulated but havent so far and on cd11 or 27day cycle and cbfm low still
> 
> has it happend to you ??Click to expand...

I have very very normal periods. every 30 days and I start to pee on the sticks on CD 9 till CD 17 I get my egg any where from cd 14 to cd 16 nothing less or more. I always got my egg and always got HIGHS. I have been using my CBFM for 5 years =D every time I used always got that peak! got PG in 2 months with DD and this time we just dont know why it's not happeneing. might be DH we go to the FS march 25th to talk about IUI


----------



## Bunnylicious

Yay finally I'm in 2WW!
My post ovulation temps are so different compared to prev months....very...VERY.. slow rise

I'm going to take a break from temping until 10DPO.
I always stress when I see a temp drop :sad2:


----------



## looley

Hey all! CD12 for me today (Still low) 
I had results from my 4 day test today. All came back normal but... my
Sex Hormone Binding Globulin (SHBG) was high?

It's supposed to be between 18-114 and mine was 125. 

I saw the nurse and she wasn't sure what it meant!! I googled and read it could be I am pregnant, (defo not pregnant) have hyperthyroidism, (not this as thyroid test all came back ok) and anorexia nervosa. (Not suffering from that - love my food!!) it can be linked to a low fat diet and being underweight .I'm not underweight as my bmi is in the normal range, although I am quite slim and suppose I do eat a low fat diet, (not on purpose though just what I like to eat) I also read it can be linked to chlorosis of the liver!!! (Liver disease)! Hope it's not this :0( :0( (Although worried as I do drink quite a bit I suppose, maybe 1/2 times in week and Fri and Sat night) 

I also read it can be something to do with being on the pill for long periods?!! 
Head is a bit fuzzy!Think I have been googling too much ... I was wondering if ayone has any further information or has had the same thing!! The nurse did say all the important tests were perfectly fine and that it won't effect my fertility?! I suppose that's one good thing.
Looley XX


----------



## dizzyshell

snl41296 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> snl41296 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug: so sorry I am on cycle 11 :cry: go figure first cycle with DDClick to expand...
> 
> in them 11 cycles using cbfm have you ever had lows and no peaks etc in that time hun ??
> 
> im cycle 4 but cycle 6 if u include normal opks , and ive always ovulated but havent so far and on cd11 or 27day cycle and cbfm low still
> 
> has it happend to you ??Click to expand...
> 
> I have very very normal periods. every 30 days and I start to pee on the sticks on CD 9 till CD 17 I get my egg any where from cd 14 to cd 16 nothing less or more. I always got my egg and always got HIGHS. I have been using my CBFM for 5 years =D every time I used always got that peak! got PG in 2 months with DD and this time we just dont know why it's not happeneing. might be DH we go to the FS march 25th to talk about IUIClick to expand...



update -thanks for replying btw

so the cbfm said low still cd11 normally i peak havent even had high from cd8 i get high till cd 11 or 12 then peak.

and the cbfm stick hasnt got 2 lines just 1 and again normally i get 2 lines from cd9,10.

however i brought some clear blue standard opks used one on cd 10 no LH surge line , so cd 11 (yesterday) i poas and got 2 lines quite dark so im gonna ovulate today or sunday .BUT WTF is cbfm saying low and no 2nd line ??? is cbfm as accurate as we think ???

Ive been using only 5 sticks last 3 cycles with cbfm i get 3highs and 2peaks then i stop feeding it .Now im wondering is cbfm saying low cuz its programmed to ask for more sticks as ive only been using 5 which is very low 5sticks .

well im gonna go with cb-opks and forget cbfm i only got 1 stick left for machine so use that today and if needs i will use cb-opks .

so far bd thursday night , friday night , saturaday morning , i will tonight again and sunday morning , and night and monday morning so hopefully im in with chance.:hugs:

someone said dont have sex with ladies ontop as gravity looses the sperm from us , well i know for a fact in 2006 i got preg that way, and o/h wants me on top but am worried gravity will half inch my sperm swimmers lol


sorry for long post xxxxxx


----------



## ljo1984

snl41296 said:


> ljo1984 said:
> 
> 
> and onto cycle 7 i go!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> :hug: so sorry I am on cycle 11 :cry: go figure first cycle with DDClick to expand...

its rubbish isnt it! i got pregnant with my 1st and with imogen on 2nd month or trying!!


----------



## dizzyshell

where the hell do you get your status stuff on your messages time lines and what not ???

im only one without any lol how you get all them ??


----------



## Sparklywand

Hi girls, 

Can u help reassure my mind - I'm one of those people who wants things to happen straight away when sets her mind to something - yikes but this u can't control lol!!

First cycle on cbfm, highs since day 6. Day 24 now and still high. Had ewcm and the lh lines were strong yest and day before, pretty much same strength as each other. Thought I would get peak today but still high, and lh line gone completely.

I only have one stick left, will it stop asking for them after that? I know it says u might not get peak first cycle but it seems strange..... Can u give me any advice?? Xx


----------



## ljo1984

dizzyshell said:


> where the hell do you get your status stuff on your messages time lines and what not ???
> 
> im only one without any lol how you get all them ??

if you click on one of the time lines i have it'll take you to the website where you can make your own. then you copy and past the link into your signature in user CP. xx


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, 
I'm on my first cbfm cycle and 1st month of ttc. 
I'm really concerned as i've not peaked this month. I'm on day 17 and on high, been high since day 8. I had cm for about 5 days give or take, more on some then others. But none at all now and still showing high? Does that mean i'm not ovulating? 
Also, what should i look for on the sticks, seen lots of people talking about dark lines etc, what should i be looking for??

Please please help, i'm new to all this and i'm panicking that i might not be ovulating :(


----------



## chloe76

Claire1 said:


> Hi all,
> I'm on my first cbfm cycle and 1st month of ttc.
> I'm really concerned as i've not peaked this month. I'm on day 17 and on high, been high since day 8. I had cm for about 5 days give or take, more on some then others. But none at all now and still showing high? Does that mean i'm not ovulating?
> Also, what should i look for on the sticks, seen lots of people talking about dark lines etc, what should i be looking for??
> 
> Please please help, i'm new to all this and i'm panicking that i might not be ovulating :(

Hi Claire, I used the CBFM for one month and got pregnant, and I highs from CD 7-CD20!! Then on CD21 and 22 got peaks and got pregnant then! I was panicking too, but you might get it later OR if you don't get peaks it might be the machine since it is your first month using the machine and it doesn't "know" you yet. 

Baby dust to you!


----------



## Claire1

chloe76 said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm on my first cbfm cycle and 1st month of ttc.
> I'm really concerned as i've not peaked this month. I'm on day 17 and on high, been high since day 8. I had cm for about 5 days give or take, more on some then others. But none at all now and still showing high? Does that mean i'm not ovulating?
> Also, what should i look for on the sticks, seen lots of people talking about dark lines etc, what should i be looking for??
> 
> Please please help, i'm new to all this and i'm panicking that i might not be ovulating :(
> 
> Hi Claire, I used the CBFM for one month and got pregnant, and I highs from CD 7-CD20!! Then on CD21 and 22 got peaks and got pregnant then! I was panicking too, but you might get it later OR if you don't get peaks it might be the machine since it is your first month using the machine and it doesn't "know" you yet.
> 
> Baby dust to you!Click to expand...

Really??? Thats amazing, i'll try and stay positive!!! The only thing that make me think differently is that I have already had days of cm which makes me think, if i was going to ovulate it would have been then? 

Did you have cm before your peak day?

I'm hoping next month will be different.
Also on 2 days I had to use a second urine,cause i had to get up in the night, but it was before my poas window. So maybe that didnt help either???


----------



## chloe76

Claire1 said:


> chloe76 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all,
> I'm on my first cbfm cycle and 1st month of ttc.
> I'm really concerned as i've not peaked this month. I'm on day 17 and on high, been high since day 8. I had cm for about 5 days give or take, more on some then others. But none at all now and still showing high? Does that mean i'm not ovulating?
> Also, what should i look for on the sticks, seen lots of people talking about dark lines etc, what should i be looking for??
> 
> Please please help, i'm new to all this and i'm panicking that i might not be ovulating :(
> 
> Hi Claire, I used the CBFM for one month and got pregnant, and I highs from CD 7-CD20!! Then on CD21 and 22 got peaks and got pregnant then! I was panicking too, but you might get it later OR if you don't get peaks it might be the machine since it is your first month using the machine and it doesn't "know" you yet.
> 
> Baby dust to you!Click to expand...
> 
> Really??? Thats amazing, i'll try and stay positive!!! The only thing that make me think differently is that I have already had days of cm which makes me think, if i was going to ovulate it would have been then?
> 
> Did you have cm before your peak day?
> 
> I'm hoping next month will be different.
> Also on 2 days I had to use a second urine,cause i had to get up in the night, but it was before my poas window. So maybe that didnt help either???Click to expand...

To be honest I don't know how my CM was as that has never been an indicator of ovulation for me. Maybe you can try buying some OPK strips to supplement the machine with? For instance, if for some reason this is not your month, next month have some strips ready and if you get EWCM and the monitor says high, use a strip that day to double check. And of course BD if you get the EWCM again even if the machine says high. I think 2nd time urine is "okay" as long as it is not diluted after drinking a ton within the 2hours prior to taking the sample but 1st morning urine is best.


----------



## Claire1

Good advice, thank you Chloe. I'm hoping its just the machine getting to know me though.
Anyone else had same problem as me? Did you peak in your second cycle?


----------



## snl41296

:cry::cry::cry:
FULL BLOWN AF just now... 3 days early.. God for BID i'm ever late NAH THAT NEVER HAPPENS not to me!!!!!!!!!

unto cycle 12 :cry::cry::cry: 

FS march 25th


----------



## angelgirl86

snl41296 said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> FULL BLOWN AF just now... 3 days early.. God for BID i'm ever late NAH THAT NEVER HAPPENS not to me!!!!!!!!!
> 
> unto cycle 12 :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> FS march 25th

Aw hun I'm so sorry, I really hope the FS is helpful and you get a BFP soon!


----------



## looley

:hug: snl41296 xfingers for a BFP soon lots of :dust: XXXX Looley


----------



## gozo06

morning ladies

looley i had all normal on cd3 blood tests to, hope i can get a reading on cd21 to prove ovulation, dh has to do his sa but im on cd11 and on my second high so dont want him to do it now cause i dont want to waste any chances

snl41296:cry:hope it'll happen soon

:dust:to everyone


----------



## looley

gozo06 said:


> morning ladies
> 
> looley i had all normal on cd3 blood tests to, hope i can get a reading on cd21 to prove ovulation, dh has to do his sa but im on cd11 and on my second high so dont want him to do it now cause i dont want to waste any chances
> 
> snl41296:cry:hope it'll happen soon
> 
> :dust:to everyone


Yes I was the same gozo06, I didn't want dh to do his either incase I got a high, but they were lows the two days before and on the day so he went. Still low for me, cd14 of 32 day cycle, fingersx for a high/egg cd19ish.
Had ovary pains that time -ish last month so hopefully, will be so excited if I get one, will just be happy to know I am ovulating! :dust: to all
Looley XXX


----------



## gozo06

ljo1984 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> where the hell do you get your status stuff on your messages time lines and what not ???
> 
> im only one without any lol how you get all them ??
> 
> if you click on one of the time lines i have it'll take you to the website where you can make your own. then you copy and past the link into your signature in user CP. xxClick to expand...

i found them, can you tell, went totally over the top but im new to this so might calm down later!!!:thumbup:


----------



## looley

still trying to get the tickers working! I'm not very technical!


----------



## looley

Hurray!!! X:happydance:


----------



## Sparklywand

Claire1 - Hi Claire,

I am on my first cycle ttc with cbfm, I have six week cycles, have had highs since day 6 now on day 25, and got a low today.

I think I ovulated yesterday as I had a strong LH line on Thurs and Fri and now it has gone low. I'm hoping that it didn't peak because it is getting to know my cycle and not because I didn't ovulate.

My cycles are six weeks but around the same time and based on that I predicted ovulation at about now, 

I'm waiting for AF, so if it comes in two weeks, then I know this is right.

How long are your cycles Claire? Are they long like mine?


----------



## Claire1

Hi Sparkleywand,
My cycles are usually 28days, though slightly longer last month for some reason? I'm day 18 and no peaks just highs, dont think im gonna peak this month as I had cm last week for few days, and if it was gonna show peak, it prob would have then.
I did have to use 2nd urine on a couple of occ's, dont know if that would make a difference.
What do the lines mean on the sticks, what should i look out for?

I've been told not to worry about not peaking this month, as the monitor is getting to know you.
Sound like you could still peak poss if you have long cycles?
I just want to get this months AF out the way and hope for peak next month, if not BFP, but not hopeful :(

My hubby works nights, so its difficult to dtd as often as we would like.
How about you? How long you been trying for? This is my first month for both.

We'll have to keep up to date, seeing as we're both in out first cbfm month....compare notes ha ha


----------



## davo

Hi again everyone :wave:
So I'm now on cd20 of using my cbfm now and on my 8th high in a row. 
Do you think I'll ever get a peak??
Am having lots of signs that I am OVing such as ewcm over last couple of days or just watery cm (sorry!). My cp has been how it should for OVing and had weird cramps last night/ this morning.
Above all I got my first ever + OPK!!!! yesterday afternoon which I was so excited about cos I thought that they just didn't work with me after trying so many times!!

What does anyone on here think? :shrug: I'm starting to get frustrated :growlmad:


----------



## Sparklywand

Claire1 - second month ttc really, have been pill free for 1yr and 6 mnths but officially trying 2011.

Well I think the left side is the estrogen line and the right side - nearest the poas end is the LH line, which indicated ovulation. I think right needs to be stronger than left to show ovulation.

That's the way I thought it was, but don't quote me as the cbfm says you can't go by the lines. I think im going to try and get some cheapie OPKs next month as well to compare, little bit disapointed about no peak, but to be honest was surprised about the 19 day highs and a low day today! ran out of sticks now tho lol

I still think at the end of the day the best thing to do would be to just chill about it all, but with long cycles for me it is difficult.

you will just have to grab your hubby when he gets in, that is if he isn't too tired.

yeah lets keep each other updated.

Davo - im sure you will get your peak, but it might be just getting used to your cycle. If it doesn't give me a peak second month its going over the balcony lol xx


----------



## davo

:haha: sparkleywand
I'll be there with you if there's no peaks
Expensive business using all these sticks!


----------



## Claire1

I think you could be right sparkleywand! Need to chill out about it all and hope for the best next month. 
Sound like we're not the only ones though, Davo I take it this is your 1st cbfm cycle too?
Must be the monitor getting to know us....we hope!! :)
My poor hubby has been shattered this last week, he barely gets in the door and i'm jumping on him ha ha! We tend to have very little time in the morning before I go to work....its all very romantic?? Humm


----------



## Love2011

I got about 5-6 days of highs then I got 2 days peaks, then about 4 days high. Then loads of lows & m flashing to say tell it when my period comes. So luckily on my 1st try, I got pregnant. Also don't always assume a little pink spotting a week later is a period. I thought it was but actually it most have been the embryo embedding itself in the womb wall because the discharge then become just a little White & still nobperiod & I've had 3 positive pregnancy tests , so it's there  so good luck & baby dust to all. Don't stress too much , what will be will be. Xx also watched a few YouTube videos on conception & development so I could understand the process more. But definitely remember preconception vitamins & minerals for both your partner & you, I think these helped alot & I felt much healthier before trying.


----------



## Claire1

Congratulation love2011, great news. You must be super fertile ha ha. What vitims were you and your chap taking? I'm taking folic acid, but hubby not taking anything. x


----------



## lovebeingmum

Love2011 said:


> I got about 5-6 days of highs then I got 2 days peaks, then about 4 days high. Then loads of lows & m flashing to say tell it when my period comes. So luckily on my 1st try, I got pregnant. Also don't always assume a little pink spotting a week later is a period. I thought it was but actually it most have been the embryo embedding itself in the womb wall because the discharge then become just a little White & still nobperiod & I've had 3 positive pregnancy tests , so it's there  so good luck & baby dust to all. Don't stress too much , what will be will be. Xx also watched a few YouTube videos on conception & development so I could understand the process more. But definitely remember preconception vitamins & minerals for both your partner & you, I think these helped alot & I felt much healthier before trying.

:happydance: conratulations hunny so nice to see someone with a bfp lol xx what days did you :sex: out of al them highs and peaks? xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Can somebody tell me the hard reset for the monitor please? :)


----------



## Pie

lovebeingmum said:


> Love2011 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance: conratulations hunny so nice to see someone with a bfp lol xx what days did you :sex: out of al them highs and peaks? xx
> 
> Ooooo, hi i'm new and would be interested to know this too. I guess you have 2 peak days and would BD those 2 days and the day after but if you couldn't manage all 3 days which 2 would be best? xxxClick to expand...


----------



## cranberry987

You hold the power and m button Til everything flashes. Then you can set the day you're on as per


----------



## davo

Hi Claire1
Yeah this is my 1st time using it and am really ready for my 2ww now. All this
:sex:ing is getting hard work! :haha: :blush:


----------



## Love2011

Love2011 said:


> I got about 5-6 days of highs then I got 2 days peaks, then about 4 days high. Then loads of lows & m flashing to say tell it when my period comes. So luckily on my 1st try, I got pregnant. Also don't always assume a little pink spotting a week later is a period.........But definitely remember preconception vitamins & minerals for both your partner & you, I think these helped alot & I felt much healthier before trying.

I got lows then about day 6-10 got highs. I thought the peak wasnt coming , then about day 11-12 the peaks came, then it went back to highs then lows after 4-5 days.

The vitamins I used where pregnacare which was also for preconception vitamins & minerals for women ttc or already pregnant which I started using the month before ( it also contains folic acid) I got it because it seemed to contain a good range of vits & mins without too much of 1 type.

For my partner I got a basic multiple vitamin by holland & Barrett called Ultra Man. It says on box "daily multi ,premium performance for men, high potency formula for men,multi nutrient, energy production, stress factors, antioxidant protection. It wasn't specifically for preconception but it covered all the bases. But large pharmacies also sell preconception combination vits for men. I didnt want him to feel like he was a baby factory though. & I liked some of the ingredients like saw palmetto & pumpkin seed which are supposed to be helpful to the prostrate etc

Also was a bit shocked as to it happening to me 7 yrs after I had a huge fibroid removed, so I wanted to maximise the chances of a healthy pregnancy. And check to see if I was still fertile. But check the current length of your cycles as you might not have the standard 14 day ovulation. Mine seems to be 22-23 day cycle now with ov at 10-11th day. If we'd tried from the 14th day onwards then we would've missed it every month. That's where I found the cb monitor useful. I stuck to the rules with it & it meant we didn't wear each other out , or stress on the wrong days & we went out & relaxed the 2 peak days & I took time off work , to be together.  good luck & prayers to you all xxx 

Hope that helps


----------



## Love2011

Also, I don't know if it's relevant, but I don't add lots of sugar to drinks. If I add any it's usually fructose sugar or honey etc. My partner was used before to loads of sugar in hot drinks etc but I converted him to fructose & a bit less sugar as I was worried about him developing late onset diabetes (which also can effect mens standing power :-o ) 

I then watched a video about conception & it mentioned that the fluid the sperm comes in , contains alot of fructose which is used by the sperm to give them energy to travel. I don't know if that's true & I inadvertently gave my partners bad boys , rocket fuel , lol Who knows?


----------



## crossroads

Clearblue are sending me a new fertility monitor!! :D Happy days!


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

:wave: Hi, I am not TTC yet but I am using my CBFM for the first time this month, just so that it gets used to my cycles ready for when we do TTC. How do you girls find it? Is it reliable and good news stories? x


----------



## Allylm

Hi, I used the CBFM for one month and conceived. My beautiful daughter is 8months now. I then passed it onto my friend as soon as I found out I was pregnant and she conceived first month and now has a 7 month old son. Found the CBFM great and easy to use. Good luck :)


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Hi all, this is my first time posting... I'm on my first cycle with the CBFM, and I have had a high reading for the past 6 days now, not sure if this is normal or not. Any ideas? :)


----------



## davo

Hi Mrs C
I'm on my 9th high now and on cd21! It's my 1st time using it too and I know this is when it is 'getting to know you!'
Can anyone else help me and tell me whether it's possible I've oved cos I got a pos opk a couple of days ago. My chart doesn't tell me I have but I have been suing a temp adjuster lately so it might not be that accurate :shrug:

Feeling a bit fed up now cos surely I'm starting to get towards the end of my cycle now :nope:


----------



## Mrs C 2008

That sounds similar to mine I think im on CD21 too. Maybe there is hope yet. We have been TTC for 12 months now but im pretty irregular, hopefully it is just getting to know us and it will become more clear as the days go on..... :S


----------



## davo

Mrs C 2008 said:


> That sounds similar to mine I think im on CD21 too. Maybe there is hope yet. We have been TTC for 12 months now but im pretty irregular, hopefully it is just getting to know us and it will become more clear as the days go on..... :S

Just sick of seeing highs now! It keeps me on the edge all the time :haha:
Poor dh is exhausted already!
Thing is that I've only got about 10 days left til AF arrives too


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi all, well its cd 13 for me and been on highs since cd7 xx never had any highs last month just 2 peaks xx but i definitly noticed the faint line was alot darker today than the last few day so im hoping i will get my peak soon :winkwink: been :sex: quite alot this month to make up for last month lol good luck to all the ladies in the 2ww xxxxxx


----------



## HollieQ

Lots of highs for me too from cd6! I've had 7! :dohh:


----------



## lovebeingmum

:haha: lol xx im having loads of cramps today, dont know if thats got anything to do with it xx as its only my second cycle using cbfm im only really learning things about it now!! didnt really know to much before jus kinda used to wait for my period and then try and :sex:. but now im learning quite alot xx hope i get a nice bfp soon along with the rest of us xx


----------



## looley

Morning all! Nearly had a heart attack :help: this am! 
Poas (Cd15) switched on the cbfm and popped in the stick, flashing red lights ,exclamation mark and phone symbols =massive hysterics at our house :hissy: 
Hubbie had to calm me down , me shouting "it's broken , it's broken I'm going to miss my EGGGGGGG!!!"
Anyway, hubbie switched it off and then back on and it came back on CD15 and asked for a stick so we popped it in and it read it fine. 
I decided to call the help line and the lady was lovely and said it's quite common in 1st month users! She said we can be too keen and put the stick in too quickly!So she said it will be reading it fine. :dohh:
Panic over! oh... and it was another low!

Looley XX


----------



## lovebeingmum

:haha: that just made me lol!!! its amazing the way these machine have us acting!!! its like a new baby in our house lol x


----------



## looley

I know lovebeingmum, first month using it and I will be so excited if I get a high! Sad huh! 
Stupid question but do you know... as it is programed to give so many highs (?? is that's right yes) , what if I am not ovulating (I know I am a pessimist!) would it still show highs?:-k

looley X


----------



## davo

Interesting question looley. Wondering the same thing in my state of paranoia that I'm in at the mo!! 
Sorry - I don't know the answer though :haha:


----------



## MrsHowley81

Yes it would still show your highs as I have found out I'm not ovulating and it showed highs for me every month


----------



## joduh

Hi Guys,

My wife and I have been TTCing for 3 months and she is now pregnant with our first child.

The first two months, we tried to BD as much as possible without knowing when she ovulated. So just to get a clear indication of her exact ovulation day, we purchased the cbfm device. We got lucky and got our peak in the first month using it.

Now we are pregnant and I have to say that the clearblue fertility monitor did help to point the exact date.

I'll say, it is worth it.


----------



## looley

MrsHowley81 said:


> Yes it would still show your highs as I have found out I'm not ovulating and it showed highs for me every month

MrsHowley81 how long did you use the cbfm for before having the blood tests? I have had my day 4 tests, next set of tests are a week Friday.
Do you have to see a FS to be prescribed clomid? XXLooley


----------



## lovebeingmum

looley said:


> I know lovebeingmum, first month using it and I will be so excited if I get a high! Sad huh!
> Stupid question but do you know... as it is programed to give so many highs (?? is that's right yes) , what if I am not ovulating (I know I am a pessimist!) would it still show highs?:-k
> 
> looley X

I doubt its programmed to show highs because i never had any highs last month ut had 2 peaks xx


----------



## looley

lovebeingmum said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> I know lovebeingmum, first month using it and I will be so excited if I get a high! Sad huh!
> Stupid question but do you know... as it is programed to give so many highs (?? is that's right yes) , what if I am not ovulating (I know I am a pessimist!) would it still show highs?:-k
> 
> looley X
> 
> I doubt its programmed to show highs because i never had any highs last month ut had 2 peaks xxClick to expand...

Really! Lovebeingmum,it went straight from a low to peak!You must have a shock. There's nothing online or in the book about it being programmed to give highs, I think I read that on here?! But MrsHowley81 has had lots of highs and has found out she isn't ovulating. MrsHowley did you ask your doc why you were getting highs on the machine if you have low progesterone? -. 
(I do my docs head in!, I'm always on bloody google, I think I know more bout fertility than him, he always says when I go and see him "let me just check that on the internet !!:haha:) would it be possible the machine was reading your progesterone levels and there's progesterone but there isn't enough to result in ovulation?Did you decide to go to the doc as you didn't get any peaks?


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls was moaning i wasngt gonna ovulate friday cbfm was low from cd7-11 when normally high , but this cycle had no highs just lows gthen cd12 straight to peak was well suprised so anything can happen with cbfm they aint always the same reading everymonth , like i stupidlly thought .because i has 2 cycles pervious that were the same i assumed every cycle was gonna be that way .

its my 5th cycle after AF still no bfp , least i know i ovulate thoe and periods on time and my wombs fine o/h swimmers fine .

anyone hows getting lows even highs but get 2 strong as eachother lines on their stick , i know im gonna peak when i see that so if you have 2lines dark as eachother your peak its just cbfm either getting to know you or not picking ya peak up.

2ww for me but staright after ovulation , i get cramps for 2 weeks before af so looks like another BFN gutted did some serious bd-ing this weekend.


----------



## Love2011

It's definitely worth trying preconception vitamins & minerals as a little help to conception for both the man & woman. I started taking them & oddly got spots like when I was a teenager over 20yrs ago so I knew my estrogen was higher than usual. Theres lots of specialist brands now like pregnacare & Wellman & wellwoman . Or holland & Barrett have a good range. Rather than guessing correct dosage combinations. That & clearblue did the trick for us in the 1st month of using it. 

This uk charity, foresight preconception which is online has alot of info on preparing to get sometimes delays in conception can be helped by these things including of course folic acid in the combination to assist if conception takes place. They research with doctors

Also other things like checking if there are any undisclosed stds ie chlamydia which can cause pelvic inflammatory disease , amongst other things for both partners as that can also be a common cause of problems. You can also have tests to see the womb & Fallopian tube health . Most things are treatable. 

Hope that helps


----------



## MrsHowley81

Firstly looley I used the monitor for 12 months and as I was getting peaks and highs every month didn't think it was that so I was thinking it was a blockage or something. We are being referred currently to a gyno to get prescribed clomid, Also he did explain why the monitor was showing ovulation every month as it only detects fro the FSH and LH not progesterone so those hormones can work fine on there own but it's the progesterone which need to rise to induce ovulation. I would say if anyone has been using the monitor for 6 to 12 months to go and get checked out. I was so shocked I wasn't ovulating but at least it can be sorted easily.


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Wow, think positive eh, lets hope it works for all of us :) x


----------



## looley

MrsHowley81 said:


> Firstly looley I used the monitor for 12 months and as I was getting peaks and highs every month didn't think it was that so I was thinking it was a blockage or something. We are being referred currently to a gyno to get prescribed clomid, Also he did explain why the monitor was showing ovulation every month as it only detects fro the FSH and LH not progesterone so those hormones can work fine on there own but it's the progesterone which need to rise to induce ovulation. I would say if anyone has been using the monitor for 6 to 12 months to go and get checked out. I was so shocked I wasn't ovulating but at least it can be sorted easily.

Really! Wow I bet so many people use it for such a long period of time , thinking it means all is fine (aka ovulation) as you still get highs and peaks.
I was hoping to get a high/peak this month then my mind would be at ease that I was ovulating but obviously now thats not the case.
I've had the LH and FSH tests and they came back ok, next ones (Progesterone) are a week Friday. Yes thats great MrsHowley81 that it can be sorted easily. Did they do the blood tests and then refer you or did you have to have tubes etc tested. I have some friends who have had this. (Hope you don't mind the nosey millions of questions)

looley


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, 

Lots of new peeps on here today with all the same problem it seems....no bloody peaks in first cbfm cycle. I'm now on cd 19 first cbfm cycle and you guessed it....still showing high!!! Ahhhh!!!!
It has to be the machine getting to know us, we cant all be THAT unlucky can we???

Dizzyshell, thats really interesting what you said about the lines, because i did have that this month...so fingers crossed a peak next month!
Also, thanks love 2011, will be getting some of those vitimins soon xxx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Looley I just had 21 bloods done for 2 months and then got referred I'm assuming my gyno will check my tubes etc if he thinks it necessary, and the he will refer us to FS but I'm hoping we don't need to, my sister in law found out she was pregnant just before her first appointment with FS as provera worked for her first go.


----------



## looley

MrsHowley81 said:


> Looley I just had 21 bloods done for 2 months and then got referred I'm assuming my gyno will check my tubes etc if he thinks it necessary, and the he will refer us to FS but I'm hoping we don't need to, my sister in law found out she was pregnant just before her first appointment with FS as provera worked for her first go.


We have been trying nearly seven months now and I blagged my doc into testing me day 3 and 21. 
Do you know how long you have to wait before you can get clomid/provera?
Hope the medication works for you straight away too MrsHowley81. Fingers crossed :dust:
Looley xx


----------



## MrsHowley81

Not really sure but I am guessing if they detect what your problem is they will move pretty quickly, I went to doctors in december after 2 years of trying and my tests came back with low progesterone and then he tetsed me for another month just for protocol more than anything and now he has referred me and just waiting for my letter but he said that can take up to a month we are into the 3rd week now, so it should be here anytime now really. But the doctor did say he would probably prescribe me clomid straight away.


----------



## looley

MrsHowley81 said:


> Not really sure but I am guessing if they detect what your problem is they will move pretty quickly, I went to doctors in december after 2 years of trying and my tests came back with low progesterone and then he tetsed me for another month just for protocol more than anything and now he has referred me and just waiting for my letter but he said that can take up to a month we are into the 3rd week now, so it should be here anytime now really. But the doctor did say he would probably prescribe me clomid straight away.

You were patient to wait 2 years before seeing the doctor MrsHowley81, I am soooo unpatient. It drives me mad only after 7 months - I am just always thinking about having a baby and worrying (Which I know is counterproductive! :shrug:)I had been on the pill for 12 years and wasn't having proper periods until December.(5 months after stopping microgynon )
Jan and Feb things seem to be back to normal now though. 
Hope you get your appointment for the clomid soon , no doubt you will be on here soon to tell us you have got your :bfp:
Looley xx


----------



## Sparklywand

Well my cbfm is flashing m today, I can think of lots of words for that m, miserable, manky, moronic...... I didn't even get a peak so how does it work that one out.

Watching one born every minute..... Sort of jealous, but also a little scary!! X


----------



## davo

Lol - I'm sat watching it too! 
Not got to the flashing 'm' stage yet but on 9th high in a row and certainly don't feel like I'm oving now :nope:


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> Well my cbfm is flashing m today, I can think of lots of words for that m, miserable, manky, moronic...... I didn't even get a peak so how does it work that one out.
> 
> Watching one born every minute..... Sort of jealous, but also a little scary!! X

Dont worry, your next cycle will different. I'm sure of it!!! Stay positive and keep updating.
I'm day 19 is still high, dont really see the point in testing still as I know it wont change...but will continue to do as i'm told :haha:
Next month will be better :)

p.s i love one born every minute!


----------



## babymc

Day 22 for me today. I have meant to get on here and post some general wibblings but have been snowed under with my schools rehearsals for a Grease production (and no, I am not a pupil!!)

Day 17 and 18 I got peaks which I was really chuffed with as it is my first month of using cbfm. Day 10 - 16 and 19 were all high days. Hubby was woken up by a scraggly haired mad lady exclaiming "I got an egg on the screen". Not knowing what that meant I had to explain it meant he was going to be a lucky man that evening.

Anyway, like I said, I am now at day 22 and find myself peeing loads. So knowing my luck, all that bed fun has resulted in the "honeymoon disease"!!! Cranberry juice for me : )

I must say, I am happy to see that a man had posted on here about conceiving after 3 months ..1 of those months being on cbfm. Fingers crossed we see some more good news from those on here.

xxx


----------



## snl41296

ok girls wanted to say hello. and that onto cycle 12 also DH is getting his S/A doen friday I am so excited! only took a year to do it :happydance::happydance::happydance:
AF is full on today so set my machine on day 1 :thumbup: I had alittle spotting fri and sat but full on today. I go to my midwife March 8th with results from DH's sperm test and also my annual. then the 25th I go to the F/S all coming together :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyshell

claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.

on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol


----------



## meow4180

hey there everyone,
I am new to this and really lost what is it that you are using to monitor. And whats the name and where can I buy one and how do I go about using it. I am so confused??? help me to understand please.


----------



## umleila

Hi everyone

Thi is the first time I am posting on here and I really wasn't sure where to write but this is my first month using cbfm, so I thought it best to write here. I am mum to DD aged 4. Before I had DD, I had a miscarriage and I had bleeding throughout my pregnancy with her and had progesterone injections and took baby aspirin. 

Last year, I had three miscarriages. One at 9 weeks that we found at the 12 week scan, one a 6 weeks and a chemical pregnancy at just over 4 weeks which was detected by a blood test only.

On this first month using cbfm, I got a high on day 13 then got two peaks day 14 and 15 and then a final high on day 16. 

I am now on cd28 of a usually 27-29 day cycle. I am not really sure when I ovulated. Is it the first day I get a peak on the monitor? If it was, then today I am 14dpo and so far yesterday and today I got BFN on a HPT. I have been getting very faint lines on some internet opks and I feel a bit sick but other then that no symtoms.

I am really worried this is another chemical pregnancy. I am going to the doctor today for ablood test, but would just like some reassurance. The only HPTs I can get here are 25miu so not very sensitive, but they should still pick up pregnancy by now shouldn't they?

Thanks if you've read this far :)


----------



## davo

dizzyshell said:


> claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.
> 
> on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol

Really? So do you think I oved and the machine didnt pick it up then? I got a +ve opk on saturday and thats the day when the 2 lines were practically the same colour....:shrug:


----------



## dizzyshell

davo said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.
> 
> on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol
> 
> Really? So do you think I oved and the machine didnt pick it up then? I got a +ve opk on saturday and thats the day when the 2 lines were practically the same colour....:shrug:Click to expand...



yeah hun 100% , is it your first month using it ??if so it happend to me first time but i had clearblue digis opks and got postive the day 2 lines same colour appeared.

on saturday just gone my cbfm was reading low from cd7 upto cd 11 i was having heart attack on here lol cuz i only had one line on cbfm test stick so i knew cbfm was right.Then cd 12 i gets up go for pee thinking...nah i havent ovulated this month , then bang the two lines come up dark as eachother i put stick in cbfm and it went from low to peak .I know you shouldnt go by the sticks but i do cuz i know by now 5th cycle and even first time i used cbfm i had stick with 2 lines and opk read postive and every cycle i peak the stick has 2 dark lines .your see that hun if you use it in many cycles.hopefully u wont need too and get bfp .

I swear , 2lines is a peak so yes u ovulated im not medical doc lol but i think im a pro now on cbfm xxx:happydance:


----------



## dizzyshell

umleila said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thi is the first time I am posting on here and I really wasn't sure where to write but this is my first month using cbfm, so I thought it best to write here. I am mum to DD aged 4. Before I had DD, I had a miscarriage and I had bleeding throughout my pregnancy with her and had progesterone injections and took baby aspirin.
> 
> Last year, I had three miscarriages. One at 9 weeks that we found at the 12 week scan, one a 6 weeks and a chemical pregnancy at just over 4 weeks which was detected by a blood test only.
> 
> On this first month using cbfm, I got a high on day 13 then got two peaks day 14 and 15 and then a final high on day 16.
> 
> I am now on cd28 of a usually 27-29 day cycle. I am not really sure when I ovulated. Is it the first day I get a peak on the monitor? If it was, then today I am 14dpo and so far yesterday and today I got BFN on a HPT. I have been getting very faint lines on some internet opks and I feel a bit sick but other then that no symtoms.
> 
> I am really worried this is another chemical pregnancy. I am going to the doctor today for ablood test, but would just like some reassurance. The only HPTs I can get here are 25miu so not very sensitive, but they should still pick up pregnancy by now shouldn't they?
> 
> Thanks if you've read this far :)


if its 14 dpo after ovulation then yes a hpt should be postive , but ive alot of friends on another forum that havent got bfp till week after due AF , 3 of them so far this month so your still in with chance hun.

id say go get a braned test like cb or first response as they are mega senstive .

your going docs so maybe they will do better hpt at their office 
gooddluck let us know how you go , sending tons of baby dust babe xxxxx


----------



## umleila

Thanks for the well wishes :) I'm still not sure if I'm 13 or 14 dpo though. Do I count it from the first day of the peak? I live in Saudi and can't get any of the hpts you mentioned. I will just hold out now for docs test although I think af might be just around the corner :(


----------



## davo

Cheers dizzyshell
I really hope so cos ff says I should OV cd23 (tomorrow) but I definitely don't feel like I am! Saying that though, my chart for this time is all over the place and haven't started having my 'high' temps properly yet??
Got another high on cbfm today but both lines were v faint and yesterdays opk was definitely negative


----------



## Narla83

Hi ya,

Thought i'd post as this is my first month of using the cbfm and has been great to read other peoples experiences with it.

I got my first high reading today (yea) so have been busy, but just wondered if anyone knew how often we should be :sex:? :shrug:

Thanx and good luck!


----------



## HollieQ

Narla83 said:


> Hi ya,
> 
> Thought i'd post as this is my first month of using the cbfm and has been great to read other peoples experiences with it.
> 
> I got my first high reading today (yea) so have been busy, but just wondered if anyone knew how often we should be :sex:? :shrug:
> 
> Thanx and good luck!

Moat people :sex: every other day on highs then once a day when it's peak :flower:. That's what I'm doing, well, maybe twice on my peak day haha :thumbup:


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.
> 
> on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol

Ok, just to clarify. Do you have to have the 2 lines in different spots,for example: On one side it could be near the poas end and the other at the opposite end, or do they need to be close to each other?
Which side means what?
I only ask, because the line was so dark you could see it on the other side.
Sorry for being so naive. xx


----------



## Claire1

Claire1 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.
> 
> on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol
> 
> Ok, just to clarify. Do you have to have the 2 lines in different spots,for example: On one side it could be near the poas end and the other at the opposite end, or do they need to be close to each other?
> Which side means what?
> I only ask, because the line was so dark you could see it on the other side.
> Sorry for being so naive. xxClick to expand...

Actally, forget that. Just had a look at one and can see where the lines are. I just didnt pay much attention when it happened, sorry xx:dohh


----------



## Tccno2

dizzyshell said:


> claire -trust me if you get 2 lines same difference you ovulating , if its your 1st time cbfm is crap getting to know you so dont worry.
> 
> on friday i tested cbfm low reading even stick had only 1 line , i thought i wasnt going get peaks then sat morning go loo poas and 2 lines came out dark , and pulled stick out machine and flashed peak i was ovver moon lol

Sorry to jump in ladies! Just wanted to say that a PEAK is usually surging Estrogen (which is actually a faint line) and surging LH which is a dark line. So really a peak is one dark one light Line (just the opposite lines than a LOW reading)

I usually get lines the same colour the day before peak...

Hope this helps x


----------



## looley

Hi all!Hope your'e good.
First high for me today woooo hooooo (excited about a high , I know I am sad!!) on first month of cbfm. Was expecting it today and hoping fingers xxxx for an egg now, but know it's often not the case with 1st month users. I am bloody away this Saturday too. But only until Sunday afternoon, so going to :sex: Sat am , Sat afternoon and then Sunday as soon as I get back! Poor hubbie!! 

Getting twinges in both sides so hoping these are ov pains, had them last month too. Fingers crossed (Lots in this post!!) that the progesterones tests come back ok and ovulation is really happening and hubs :spermy: test are ok. Oh I really want a :wine: but trying my best to be good and drink water instead. Ah the joys 
Looley XX


----------



## umleila

Well, I did my blood test and it came back positive but they are worried about the low hcg level. It was 45. I have to go back and test again on thursday. I am really hoping this one is sticky. Any symptoms I had seem to be fading. This is exactly what happened last time when it was a chemical pregnancy, but so far no AF so I'm trying to stay hopeful.


----------



## dizzyshell

claire

when i peak both 2 lines are the same in colour , only happens 1/2 days and then one of lines gets lighter again , usually meaning ovulation has happend and finnished.

everytime i get peak reading/egg the test stick is always same 2 lines same difference not sure what side is what , know ones LH surge thats about it lol.

id suggest you keep your sticks after use and write cd number on them and your see the pattern thats what i do , i keep sticks and potive opks till aer i ovulate .

so next month hun keep ya smelly sticks lol and write cd 5 cd 6 etc and your see yourself hun.


my first time uisng cbfm i never had peaks just highs and lows , yet i had postive cb-digi opk and the day opk was postive , my cbfm test stick had 2 lines same colour 
thats when i realized i had ovulated just the god damm machine not picking peaK UP as getting to know me faze.

hope it helps girls every womans different im just saying from my history with cbfm and other girls i know on another forum have same thing so dont think your out girls xxxxxx


----------



## Pinkee

Still no peak, two months in a row now.
Doc prescribed clomid, so if af shows her ugly face will start that around march 1st


----------



## HollieQ

ARRRRGH CD14 still high, I was reeeaaaally expecting a peak today! :flasher:

:cry:


----------



## dizzyshell

cd17 for me same old cramps AF due 6th march i peaked but if my egg doesnt fertalize i get period cramps staright after ovulation till AF its horrid , but a at least i dont have wait 2ww to know my fate .
5th cycle starting after AF , never gonna get BFP i bd 8x in 2days when got my postive /peaks and still not preg how hard is it to get preg girls grrrrrrrrr


----------



## sugarjules

Hi ladies, 

I have been TTC for 1 year after coming off Depo. AF came back october 2010 and mostly regular since then. Last cycle was long though and AF was a week late so made my cycle 38 days.

Anyway since october 2010, not one positive opk :( so didn't think I had been ovulating. Doctors unhelpful, just saying that it will take time......grrrrr

As this is my first cycle using CBFM was really pleased to see that on CD8 got a high after 2 days of low......now on CD11 and still reading high.

So ladies is this good news?? could I not be broken and actually am ovulating ....if so when should i expect CBFM so show a peak day??

thanks in advance to any replies

L)


----------



## cranberry987

Hi

CBFM takes a while to get to know your cycle, its normal to have a lot of highs when you first try using it. If you want to be doubly sure then you can use throwaway opk, but otherwise, best bet is just to BD and keep testing (no one ever got pregnant by peeing on a stick after all).


----------



## Mrs C 2008

sugarjules said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I have been TTC for 1 year after coming off Depo. AF came back october 2010 and mostly regular since then. Last cycle was long though and AF was a week late so made my cycle 38 days.
> 
> Anyway since october 2010, not one positive opk :( so didn't think I had been ovulating. Doctors unhelpful, just saying that it will take time......grrrrr
> 
> As this is my first cycle using CBFM was really pleased to see that on CD8 got a high after 2 days of low......now on CD11 and still reading high.
> 
> So ladies is this good news?? could I not be broken and actually am ovulating ....if so when should i expect CBFM so show a peak day??
> 
> thanks in advance to any replies
> 
> L)

Hello, I have been TTC for 1 year also, its been awful worrying whether I have been ovulating or not although I have been quite irregular. This is my first cycle using the CBFM and I had 6 days of highs and then yesterday and this morning i have had peaks :) this has really put my mind at ease now, so fingers crossed yours will do the same..... x


----------



## looley

Hi sugarjules and Mrs C 2008 look at this discussion MrsHowley81 and I had about getting highs and peaks and whether you are ovulating or not...



MrsHowley81 said:


> Firstly looley I used the monitor for 12 months and as I was getting peaks and highs every month didn't think it was that (not ovulating) so I was thinking it was a blockage or something. We are being referred currently to a gyno to get prescribed clomid, Also he did explain why the monitor was showing ovulation every month as it only detects the FSH and LH not progesterone so those hormones can work fine on there own but it's the progesterone which need to rise to induce ovulation. I would say if anyone has been using the monitor for 6 to 12 months to go and get checked out. I was so shocked I wasn't ovulating but at least it can be sorted easily.

Hope this helps,
So from what MrsHowley 81's doc has said the machine detects the FSH and LH hormones which are pre ovulation hormones and the machine detects these resulting in highs and peaks but it is progesterone which results in actual ovulation. I am going for my progestrone (day 21 or seven days before your af is due) a week Friday. We have been ttc for 7 months
Looley


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> claire
> 
> when i peak both 2 lines are the same in colour , only happens 1/2 days and then one of lines gets lighter again , usually meaning ovulation has happend and finnished.
> 
> everytime i get peak reading/egg the test stick is always same 2 lines same difference not sure what side is what , know ones LH surge thats about it lol.
> 
> id suggest you keep your sticks after use and write cd number on them and your see the pattern thats what i do , i keep sticks and potive opks till aer i ovulate .
> 
> so next month hun keep ya smelly sticks lol and write cd 5 cd 6 etc and your see yourself hun.
> 
> 
> my first time uisng cbfm i never had peaks just highs and lows , yet i had postive cb-digi opk and the day opk was postive , my cbfm test stick had 2 lines same colour
> thats when i realized i had ovulated just the god damm machine not picking peaK UP as getting to know me faze.
> 
> hope it helps girls every womans different im just saying from my history with cbfm and other girls i know on another forum have same thing so dont think your out girls xxxxxx

Thank you, that was really helpful. Will def keep the sticks...somewhere! :)


----------



## sugarjules

looley said:


> Hi sugarjules and Mrs C 2008 look at this discussion MrsHowley81 and I had about getting highs and peaks and whether you are ovulating or not...
> 
> 
> 
> MrsHowley81 said:
> 
> 
> Firstly looley I used the monitor for 12 months and as I was getting peaks and highs every month didn't think it was that (not ovulating) so I was thinking it was a blockage or something. We are being referred currently to a gyno to get prescribed clomid, Also he did explain why the monitor was showing ovulation every month as it only detects the FSH and LH not progesterone so those hormones can work fine on there own but it's the progesterone which need to rise to induce ovulation. I would say if anyone has been using the monitor for 6 to 12 months to go and get checked out. I was so shocked I wasn't ovulating but at least it can be sorted easily.
> 
> Hope this helps,
> So from what MrsHowley 81's doc has said the machine detects the FSH and LH hormones which are pre ovulation hormones and the machine detects these resulting in highs and peaks but it is progesterone which results in actual ovulation. I am going for my progestrone (day 21 or seven days before your af is due) a week Friday. We have been ttc for 7 months
> LooleyClick to expand...

god this is all so confusing....According to my clearblue monitor leaflet....the device detects oestrogen and LH hormones only, hence the 2 lines on the sticks. A high is when your oestrogen levels rises which happens when your body prepares for ovulation making 1 blue line and the Peak happens when LH is detected which happens 24-36 hours before ovulation.(2 blue lines) so I am not sure what the doc was referring to......but grrrrrr why is this so difficult and so depressing for us TTC :(

Baby dust to all x


----------



## Pinkee

I too am suspicious of not ovulating. No pos opks, ever. And this is my second month with the cbfm. The first month I got 11 days of High readings. This month my highstarted on cd7, the second day of testing :/


----------



## pip7890

Hello

Can I join you please? I've not read through all 1118 pages so hopefully you'll point me in the right direction of anything that's essential reading.

I'm 40 and have had three pregnancies each of which took no more than 1 or 2 cycles of TTC. The first, in 1995, ended in miscarriage at 8w3d; the second in 1996 with my son (now aged 14); and the third which ended in miscarriage after contracting swine flu on Boxing Day 2010.

After the birth of my son I used IUD/IUS for 14 years. I had the mirena coil removed in October 2010 and fell pregnant without having had a period. I was having a great pregnancy until I contracted swine flu and miscarried on 26 December. :witch: came on 24 January (30 days later) so I expected my next period to come today, 23 February.

The OH and I :sex: plenty when I thought I was ovulating (based on EWCM and ovulation pains) and at 9DPO there was some pink/brown discharge when I wiped. Coupled with very sore breasts, nausea and light cramps I thought I might be having an implantation bleed. At 11DPO there was some bright red/brown spotting, but no cramps. 

On Sunday (12DPO) I started with a very light flow, again with no cramps but by yesterday the flow had dried up and today my boobs are very tender.

As far as I am concerned AF came early and I am now on CD4, but my cycle clearly isn't settled since the miscarriage. I've therefore invested in a CBFM to see if my body is preparing to ovulate, and I've also got hold of a BBT thermometer so that I can temp.

Time is definitely not on my side, so if anyone has any hints or tips they can share to help me along it would be much appreciated.

Thanks for taking the time to read this.

Pip x


----------



## crossroads

Guys do you use FMU with the CBFM?


----------



## dizzyshell

crossroads said:


> Guys do you use FMU with the CBFM?



sorry this sound really stupid but what is fmu ??

temp reading ??


----------



## dizzyshell

i peak every month , last 4cycles with cbfm and clear blue opks before that.im very lucky and i dont take that for granted , but still no BFP I BED loads on peaks and still nothing 

is anyone else in same boat ??ive been preg once in 2006 wasnt even trying 6weeks is all took , now im on 15months wtf girs xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

feel it sad i use another site and about 20 of us everyday , great love it but in last week 5 BFPS i feel sad its not me and now feel i better stay away as im struggling , alot of them already have young children 1 yr old or 2 and iive no kids just want a BFP too 
sorry to moan but sometimes bfp happing everyone but you makes me feel so sad xx


----------



## Mrs C 2008

I feel the same Dizzyshell. Most of my friends have kids already and didnt seem to have to try hard. My friend that is trying at the same time as me and she is equally as upset but she also has a little boy and I find myself thinking well at least you have one and no your working but I dont know if I am. Im on my first cycle using CBFM and ive had 6 days highs, 2 peaks and a high today which I believe is a good thing but we have been ttc for 1 year now and it does get you down, i feel like were never going to get that BFP!!! I guess all we can do is hang in there, we can be ttc buddies together :) x


----------



## Love2011

Mrs C 2008 said:


> I feel the same Dizzyshell. Im on my first cycle using CBFM and ive had 6 days highs, 2 peaks and a high today which I believe is a good thing but we have been ttc for 1 year now and it does get you down, i feel like were never going to get that BFP!!! I guess all we can do is hang in there, we can be ttc buddies together :) x

In my 1st month with clearblue I had lows then about 5-6 days highs, the 2 days peak, then about 4 days highs again then lOws and them flashing m for telling it the next period. Which didn't come. I then found out I was pregnant, at 40 1st time , so hang in there . You're ovulating so that's a help & try preconception vitamins & mineral , I'm sure they helped balance me and my partners hormones out . 

Good luck xx


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Wow, congratulations!!!!! Thanks for sharing that, its made me feel a bit more hopeful, it definitely is a great tool to have!! What preconception vitamins and minerals were you taking? There seems to be so many available its hard to know whats best.xx


----------



## crossroads

dizzyshell said:


> crossroads said:
> 
> 
> Guys do you use FMU with the CBFM?
> 
> 
> 
> sorry this sound really stupid but what is fmu ??
> 
> temp reading ??Click to expand...

first morning urine :flower:


----------



## Love2011

Mrs C 2008 said:


> Wow, congratulations!!!!! Thanks for sharing that, its made me feel a bit more hopeful, it definitely is a great tool to have!! What preconception vitamins and minerals were you taking? There seems to be so many available its hard to know whats best.xx

I posted this info , a little bit earlier in this thread but I was using pregnacare preconception vitamins & minerals from boots, it's just 1 tablet with everything including folic acid. Now I'm taking pregnacare for pregnant women. My partner was taken ultra man by holland & Barrett , which isn't a preconception bit but it had all the important vits & minerals & has vits to keep the prostate healthy & give energy. But there are lots of other specific preconception vits for men & women ie Wellman or wellwoman. Large pharmacies or boots & holland & narrate have quite a good range of them. But I wanted to take some folic acid pre trying so I thought the combination of stuff for general well being was good. Plus check out the foresight preconception charity online. They have lots of research on things that can help when trying to ttc


----------



## Pinkee

crossroads said:


> Guys do you use FMU with the CBFM?

That's what my directions said to do, and so I have!


----------



## dizzyshell

Mrs C 2008 said:


> I feel the same Dizzyshell. Most of my friends have kids already and didnt seem to have to try hard. My friend that is trying at the same time as me and she is equally as upset but she also has a little boy and I find myself thinking well at least you have one and no your working but I dont know if I am. Im on my first cycle using CBFM and ive had 6 days highs, 2 peaks and a high today which I believe is a good thing but we have been ttc for 1 year now and it does get you down, i feel like were never going to get that BFP!!! I guess all we can do is hang in there, we can be ttc buddies together :) x


hey hun , id love to be ya buddie , are you on facebook ??

Its nice to know someone knows how you feel hun , and its your first month cbfm so you could get bfp very soon hun , im glad u peaked on first time and after you get your peak the next day is another peak follwed by a high nextday the cbfm is programmed to do that hun so dont feed it anymore sticks when or if you go onto your 2nd cycle soon as you hit peak dont feed it lol.my 5th cycle kind of getting a pro ha ha .Its great you peaked hun cuz my first time i got lows from cd5-12 then highs 13-27 used all my 20 sticks aswell :nope:.So i didnt peak first time but i did get postive clear blue opk
so knew i ovulated.

Alot of us use opks with cbfm , most use cheapies off ebay as it can be a expensive time ttc what with Hpt AND STICKS for mointor .

How long you been ttc again hun ??im sure your get your BFP now you know when to bed .You should take folic acid and hubby zinc also try him ontop its best way swimmers to get to your eggy .

what cd you on ??im 17 10days go already got AF pains i suffer bad cramps straight after i ovulate , its very hard at times and even tonight i find myself crying just cuz im so fed up , just want it happen , all girls with BFP on other site already have young children and it does get to you hun.

you've helped me tonight reading your post , not many talk about ttc all about cbfm but with cbfm comes ttc thoe .
thankyou huns , i got facebook and msn /email xxx


----------



## Sparklywand

Davo do you have long cycles like me?? Xx


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Yeah I am on facebook Dizzyshell Lucy Carlton (Lucy Walker) add me, ill look out for a request, I have msn also but I can give you that on once on fb in a pm. We have been ttc since Feb 10 and as im sure everyone does I kept thinking it will be easy but how wrong i was!! I started out taking folic acid for a long time then stopped when I had used loads and was getting nowhere, ill start taking it again now though i've got my trusty cbfm. I will also get hubby to get popping the zinc too if it helps. Whats that supposed to do for him? 

I think im on cd27 today (its been a few hours since i turned the monitor on), my cycles are still irregular after coming off bcp so I never know when my af is going to turn up which does lead to getting quite upset when testing (as you know) but i've given up testing as it gets expensive too. 

I understand about getting fed up and down over it, its good to have a like minded someone to chat too who knows what your going through so its a good idea for us to be buddies :) Hopefully we can help each other. xxx


----------



## looley

Morning all! I take Evening primrose and vitamin b complex tabs as well as pregnancy care and to be honest since I have been taking them my periods have got into sync , I have been taking them since end of Nov and my Dec , Jan and Feb af were all 28 - 31 days , were as before they were 28, 42 all over the place ,it might be a coincidence and just my body sorting itself out? But thought I would mention it. My mum had read that ev primrose helps your cycle? (She's great she does loadsa research for me!!) That's why I started. 

Well cd 19 for me and another high :shrug: still at it like bunnies! fingers crossed aye!
Oh tonight on Embarrasing bodies on C4 it is a fertility special so I'm watching!
Going to make hubbie ring the docs now to get his:spermy:
results arrrrggggghhh :headspin:


:dust: to all 

Looley XX


----------



## davo

Sparklywand said:


> Davo do you have long cycles like me?? Xx

My last one one 31 days long so I guess it's not that long but it certainly feels like it when you're waiting!! :wacko:

CD25 today and got a low on cbfm this morning. After 12 highs in a row! No peaks but there's always next cycle for peaks to show themselves! 
This is completely nuts but I had a really vivid dream about getting a peak last night! :wacko:


----------



## snl41296

:hi: girls. I am on CD 5 and starting again cycle 12 this is. wish us luck! we go to the FS march 25th so that will give me some hope. DH was suppose to do the S/A today but we :sex: yesterday LMAO so thats not happening. I had to cancel. :rofl: we made it for Monday and I hope we dont do anything untill then


----------



## dizzyshell

snl41296 said:


> :hi: girls. I am on CD 5 and starting again cycle 12 this is. wish us luck! we go to the FS march 25th so that will give me some hope. DH was suppose to do the S/A today but we :sex: yesterday LMAO so thats not happening. I had to cancel. :rofl: we made it for Monday and I hope we dont do anything untill then


hey hun my god 12th cycle , your the one whos used cbfm longest here i think.
i cant be far behide im cycle5 go so annoying cuz you got BFP straight away like me last time so you must be frustrated about it i know i am drives me mad somedays .

how many days do you bed on peaks etc m what way do you do thing ??

I bd 4x ecah peak or 3x depending and still sweet F.A :nope:grrrrrrrr


----------



## gozo06

hi girls

back from my diabetic check up at hospital, 2 1/2 hours of my morning spent there, blood was 7.2% so not as good as last time, bp 115/72, so good, weight 66.5 kg, not to good, up 1kg from last august

spoke to the diabetic nurse and asked her if there was anything else i need to do or check, she said my sugars are ok, my blood from cd3 were all within normal range so the only thing left would be to check progesterone?? on cd21 to confirm ovulation, well couldn't pin that don last month so we'll see this month, and the only other thing she could suggest was to RELAX, easier said then done

How is everyone else doing

looley i still haven't got dh to even do his sa yet, if i know when im in tww i'll get him to do it then


----------



## sugarjules

Hi ladies, I put this on the main thread earlier but still feeling very worried that opks are negative when cbfm says peak??? could the cbfm be wrong??

See my signature for my stats....... I have just started my first cycle with CBFM, after months of negative opks.

Anyway, on CD6 & CD7 - Low fertility reading, on CD8 High Fertility still yesterday CD12. 

Yesterday evening noticed quite a bit EWCM and was thinking uhmmmm very early but hey,,,,,anyway this morning CBFM reads Peak fertility with the little egg sign meaning ovulation!......CD13.....????

So I used the same FMU sample for my OPK and was Negative?????

I am so beyond depressed and annoyed with this all now......Does this mean the OPK is wrong and the CBFM is correct or the other way round??

My cycles have been between 29 - 38 days over the last 5 months so isnt this early anyway?

Please dont read and run...really need some advice Thanks in advance!


----------



## looley

sugarjules said:


> Hi ladies, I put this on the main thread earlier but still feeling very worried that opks are negative when cbfm says peak??? could the cbfm be wrong??
> 
> See my signature for my stats....... I have just started my first cycle with CBFM, after months of negative opks.
> 
> Anyway, on CD6 & CD7 - Low fertility reading, on CD8 High Fertility still yesterday CD12.
> 
> Yesterday evening noticed quite a bit EWCM and was thinking uhmmmm very early but hey,,,,,anyway this morning CBFM reads Peak fertility with the little egg sign meaning ovulation!......CD13.....????
> 
> So I used the same FMU sample for my OPK and was Negative?????
> 
> I am so beyond depressed and annoyed with this all now......Does this mean the OPK is wrong and the CBFM is correct or the other way round??
> 
> My cycles have been between 29 - 38 days over the last 5 months so isnt this early anyway?
> 
> Please dont read and run...really need some advice Thanks in advance!

Hi sugarjules, I have read several girls on here say they don't use FMU with OPK's and that evening U is better? I don't know myself?!. I would go with the CBFM and :sex: like mad especially as you have EWCM
:dust: 
Looley XX


----------



## Love2011

Sugarjules, this sounds like good news. 
From what I've read , opks, ovulation test sticks, detect only LH luitenising hormone levels. Clearblue monitors LH & estrogen hormone, which is why it can show the result of reading the subtle changes of both as low, high & peak. Plus if measuring LH alone, then time of day is important. 

It just used clearblue & that gave me accurate info. In fact I remember feeling what may have been an ovulation pang on 1 side within 24 hrs of my peak reading. A few weeks later got a positive pregnancy reading. We didn't try everyday of the peaks & high days. 

So have fun & trust in your body x


----------



## Love2011

It also might be something to do with the batch of opks you're using ie occasionally with all tester sticks , a few in a pack might not be working properly or all, if it's a hard to verify website. So maybe get a different batch of new opk test sticks if you think it's necessary to use with clearblue. 

Even with clearblue I had a few sticks that didn't give a result the machine could read (probably my user error but could be a duff stick) but the others all worked & I got the full range of lows, highs & peaks. Have fun trying on your peak, plus u may get high days straight after to keep trying. I had about 4-5 highs either side of my 2 day peak & conceived. I'm not sure if it happened on a high or a peak day 

So good luck to all


----------



## sugarjules

Thanks Ladies, 

Feeling very excited and hopeful from what you all have said.....After the Depo all I want to know is if my body is working correctly........and that is such a relief to see that I may be ovulating, I had been convinced I am not Ovulating......

Will keep you informed, thanks for all your support :)

jules
x


----------



## HollieQ

Good news and good luck Jules! :happydance:

I got my peak today!! BUT haven't :sex: for 2 days and can't until tonight, aaarghhhhh do you think I'll miss eggy egg egg??? :cry:


----------



## Claire1

Good news sugar jules, its my first month as well, but no peak for me. Day23 and still high, hoping next month will be better xx
Get yourself busy!!!


----------



## Love2011

HollieQ said:


> Good news and good luck Jules! :happydance:
> 
> I got my peak today!! BUT haven't :sex: for 2 days and can't until tonight, aaarghhhhh do you think I'll miss eggy egg egg??? :cry:

Don't worry sperm can last for up to 5 days inside, they have a long way to swim & seak out the egg. So you might have some sperm already waiting from 2 days before. Plus whatever more comes in when your ready. The peak tells you, you are having or you've just had the big surge. So the egg could be there or within a few hours it will be popping out to make the journey down the Fallopian tube to the womb. Possibly with a few million sperm already there, ready to meet it  so good luck  

My partner liked the clearblue as he was exited to know, the mission target was in sight. It was quite an emotional time for both of us, I didn't know o was still ovulating when I got it. Also if I wasn't ovulating then I could've worked out in a very short time that I needed some assistance with fertility , so I could ttc effectively ie see dr , improve diet, see if there's physical probable or hormonal problem, which mostly all have solutions. So I think it's a useful thing.


----------



## sugarjules

Hollie....Good news well done.....:)

Thanks again girls, really nice support :) Got another peak day today CD14 :) so feeling very hopeful made sure b'd again this morning......then propped my hips with a pillow :) Very romantic all this TTC !!!!!


Good luck and baby dust :) 

jules
xx


----------



## Narla83

Hi guys,

Just wondered if someone can help me? Im not sure which day i o'ed because my cbfm told me high-Thus, peak-Fri & sat high again today.:shrug:

I dont do bbt. So PLEASE does anyone know when?:kiss:

My little ticker says i am today but i dont think its true :wacko:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Ladies:wave:

I have started using my CBFM for the 2nd time as me and OH decided to start TTC #2. I used it to conceive DD as, we had been TTC for her since April 2008 had had 2 miscarriages and was getting desperate for a baby. The CBFM done its magic for me on the 2nd cycle of using it:happydance:

I am waiting for my 1st AF before we actually start TTC. I am using the CBFM just so I know when I am due on.

I have my FX for us all heres to us all getting :bfp:'s soon


----------



## looley

Hey all! 
Well cd21 for me , had highs since cd16 but no eggy (1st month cbfm)
little ticker said Fri was ov day? who knows? So been :sex: lots since got the first high. very :sleep:

Had two lines on the stick today , one very faint though?? 
I dunno :shrug: more :sex: tonight and PMA huh. 
docs fri tests for me, hubbies :spermy: results tomorrow (he was supposed to phone Friday.. but forgot MEN!!!! :trouble:)
Looley XX :dust: to all


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies, well its cd 19 for me and have been having highs since cd9 and today it hasnt asked me for any sticks??? last cycle (first time using cbfm) i never had any highs just 2 peaks on cd18-19. i just cant understand why its stopped askng me for sticks? i think i ovulate late anyway so now im worried that i could still ovulate over the next few days and i will miss it. x


----------



## dizzyshell

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies, well its cd 19 for me and have been having highs since cd9 and today it hasnt asked me for any sticks??? last cycle (first time using cbfm) i never had any highs just 2 peaks on cd18-19. i just cant understand why its stopped askng me for sticks? i think i ovulate late anyway so now im worried that i could still ovulate over the next few days and i will miss it. x


thats weird hun , all highs then stops asking you.

i know this cycle cbfm asked test cd 7 normally asks cd9 and from cd7 -cd12 lows then cd13 jump straight peak eggy and test stick has 2 lines both same colour
yet last 4 cycles before this cycle i has highs cd7-11 then peak.so god knows what happend to my highs this cycle.

The only thing i can think of hun is machine could need re-progamming if you used over 6cycles or you simply havent ovulated this month , have you had test stick with 2 lines same colour yet hun??
if you have had 2 lines same that indicates peak maybe machine aint picked it up hun.

i always buy cheap opks as back up use cbfm morning and opks eveing .
when i ovulated this month i had 3 tests , cbfm-peak clear blue digi-smily face and cheap opk 2 lines so all 3 said same .

get some cheap opks off sbay/amazon gets about 20 for 2 quid that cheap.
also if u have missed ovulation this cycle dont worry we dont ovulate every month.

also heard lot people getting bfp without peaking on cbfm xx


----------



## Love2011

Narla83 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just wondered if someone can help me? Im not sure which day i o'ed because my cbfm told me high-Thus, peak-Fri & sat high again today.:shrug:
> 
> I dont do bbt. So PLEASE does anyone know when?:kiss:
> 
> My little ticker says i am today but i dont think its true :wacko:

The peak days are the days when it's detecting Ovulation hormones. 
. If the ticker is not testing & detecting your daily hormones & is only trying to guess from period dates, then it may not be as accurate as clearblue

But if you bk..d just before, during or just after your peak days then you may also have sperm still waiting inside. Healthy sperm lasts anything from 1-5 days. High means there's still a high chance of getting pregnant on those days as you could have ovulated on the last of the 2 peak days etc etc

So go for it

Lots of baby dust


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> lovebeingmum said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, well its cd 19 for me and have been having highs since cd9 and today it hasnt asked me for any sticks??? last cycle (first time using cbfm) i never had any highs just 2 peaks on cd18-19. i just cant understand why its stopped askng me for sticks? i think i ovulate late anyway so now im worried that i could still ovulate over the next few days and i will miss it. x
> 
> 
> thats weird hun , all highs then stops asking you.
> 
> i know this cycle cbfm asked test cd 7 normally asks cd9 and from cd7 -cd12 lows then cd13 jump straight peak eggy and test stick has 2 lines both same colour
> yet last 4 cycles before this cycle i has highs cd7-11 then peak.so god knows what happend to my highs this cycle.
> 
> The only thing i can think of hun is machine could need re-progamming if you used over 6cycles or you simply havent ovulated this month , have you had test stick with 2 lines same colour yet hun??
> if you have had 2 lines same that indicates peak maybe machine aint picked it up hun.
> 
> i always buy cheap opks as back up use cbfm morning and opks eveing .
> when i ovulated this month i had 3 tests , cbfm-peak clear blue digi-smily face and cheap opk 2 lines so all 3 said same .
> 
> get some cheap opks off sbay/amazon gets about 20 for 2 quid that cheap.
> also if u have missed ovulation this cycle dont worry we dont ovulate every month.
> 
> also heard lot people getting bfp without peaking on cbfm xxClick to expand...

well i got up today cd20 and it was aking for a stick??? and again it was high!! getting abit confused with it now :wacko: ive kept al my sticks and put the cd on them and i always have 2 lines one dark and a faint one but really noticable xx sometimes its abit darker and one day there was just 1 line so really dont know what is happening xx my tracker says im 9dpo but dont think ive ovulated yet and dont know how to change it lol xxx you sound like your eggy definitly came out!! really hope you caught it and ge a bfp xxxx :dust: to all of us xxxx


----------



## ljo1984

grrrrrrrrrr. got high this morning on CD12, but on the stick it was sooooo nearly positive. did an opk late morning and was darker than normal, so thought it'd get darker through day, but now there really light again! was hoping for a peak tomorrow but now i dont know! my body just does what it wants these days!


----------



## snl41296

started peeing on my sticks today :happydance:
CD 8 I am and we started :sex: today as well. and will every other day till the 15th :happydance: then have the FS march 25th


----------



## looley

Hi all! cd21 for me ....Random.... 1st eggy for me today 
woooooooooo hoooooooooo on first month cbfm.
So lots of :sex: today and tommorrow 
mad as we don't normally go mad :sex: after cd17 so good job we've got the cbfm as we would have been out for this month. 

:dust: to all

looley xx


----------



## sugarjules

looley said:


> Hi all! cd21 for me ....Random.... 1st eggy for me today
> woooooooooo hoooooooooo on first month cbfm.
> So lots of :sex: today and tommorrow
> mad as we don't normally go mad :sex: after cd17 so good job we've got the cbfm as we would have been out for this month.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> looley xx

woohooo Looley....what good news :) keeping everything crossed for you!

Ju
x


----------



## gozo06

looley said:


> Hi all! cd21 for me ....Random.... 1st eggy for me today
> woooooooooo hoooooooooo on first month cbfm.
> So lots of :sex: today and tommorrow
> mad as we don't normally go mad :sex: after cd17 so good job we've got the cbfm as we would have been out for this month.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> looley xx

whoo hoo:wohoo: i got my peak yesterday and today too cd 20/21:happydance:

i've phoned to arrange my blood tests for next monday, do you think i've counted that right??

we:sex:on cd 16/19/20 and will keep going for another 3 nights, then dh has to do his sa, hope you got good results back


----------



## looley

woohooo Looley....what good news :) keeping everything crossed for you!

Ju
x[/QUOTE]




sugarjules said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! cd21 for me ....Random.... 1st eggy for me today
> woooooooooo hoooooooooo on first month cbfm.
> So lots of :sex: today and tommorrow
> mad as we don't normally go mad :sex: after cd17 so good job we've got the cbfm as we would have been out for this month.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looley said:
> 
> 
> Hi all! cd21 for me ....Random.... 1st eggy for me today
> woooooooooo hoooooooooo on first month cbfm.
> So lots of :sex: today and tommorrow
> mad as we don't normally go mad :sex: after cd17 so good job we've got the cbfm as we would have been out for this month.
> 
> :dust: to all
> 
> looley xx
> 
> whoo hoo:wohoo: i got my peak yesterday and today too cd 20/21:happydance:
> 
> i've phoned to arrange my blood tests for next monday, do you think i've counted that right??
> 
> we:sex:on cd 16/19/20 and will keep going for another 3 nights, then dh has to do his sa, hope you got good results backClick to expand...
> 
> looley xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi all,
> I am not sure now either Gozo06???! I am sure you will be ok Monday?
> My app with doc is Friday am for Blood tests and I am due af a week fri, he did say come a week before af is due (regardless of how long your cycle is and mine is approx 32ish so hopefully ovulated 11 days before af due) I have tried to change my app to Mon but can't so hopefully if I have o'v yest or today it will be clear in the blood tests Fri. Hope the app's not too early? What does every one think? Good Luck to you two too Gozo06 and Sugarjules.
> 
> Hubbie is going for app Thurs to get :spermy: results ... he's been busy (trying not to nag...:growlmad: )
> :dust: to everyone XXClick to expand...


----------



## angelgirl86

Well I'm onto my 2nd month with the CBFM so it better give me a peak this cycle!!


----------



## davo

Think I'm about to move onto my 2nd cycle using cbfm too. Think AF is just about to show herself.
Just hope that this time I actually get some peaks rather than a huge row of highs!


----------



## Claire1

davo said:


> Think I'm about to move onto my 2nd cycle using cbfm too. Think AF is just about to show herself.
> Just hope that this time I actually get some peaks rather than a huge row of highs!

I'm the same as you...AF just round the corner! Want a peak this cycle as well!:nope:
I used a whole box of sticks, dont want the same this month.
I had a tip by someone who said once you peak, dont feed the monitor anynore sticks, just keep putting in an old one till its stops asking? Think I'll give it a go this month!:winkwink:

Hope you get your peak this month, fx'd xxx:happydance:


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> davo said:
> 
> 
> Think I'm about to move onto my 2nd cycle using cbfm too. Think AF is just about to show herself.
> Just hope that this time I actually get some peaks rather than a huge row of highs!
> 
> I'm the same as you...AF just round the corner! Want a peak this cycle as well!:nope:
> I used a whole box of sticks, dont want the same this month.
> I had a tip by someone who said once you peak, dont feed the monitor anynore sticks, just keep putting in an old one till its stops asking? Think I'll give it a go this month!:winkwink:
> 
> Hope you get your peak this month, fx'd xxx:happydance:Click to expand...



you dont even have to put old sticks in it hun , soon as peak stop feeding it cuz the second peak followe by 1 high after , is all programmed wasting ya sticks girs ive done it last 3 cycles so go for it .

hope u get your peak this cycle hun sure you will i never gota peak first cycle x


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls cd 22 today 5days go know its BFN as cramps here after ovulation , usually last till af.Be my 5th cycle with cbfm then , so much for 89% chance of concepton after 2 cycles , they should take that off the box its not ture lol xxxx


----------



## pip7890

Hi. First cycle using CBFM and got a peak today, CD11, after 3 days of High. My cycle is all messed up post-miscarriage. I thought I was ovulating CD16 so it's really surprised me coming this early. I wouldn't have started :sex: yet normally. 

:dust: to you all

Pip x


----------



## nygirl139

This is my first cycle using CBFM I got highs on day 15 and 16 today is day 17 and I got a PEAK!! we :sex: last night the night before and the night before, I just showed DH the PEAK and he kinda said.."ok" don't think he's really up for anymore :sex: but I'll just have to persuade him are my readings normal? Just wondering if anyone else is having a PEAK reading right now too so I have something to compare my cycle with.
Lots of fx and babydust to you all! This is my 3rd YEAR TTC i've managed to catch but not hold onto that sticky bean 3 times and I'm now 38, is there any hope for me? ( I am one of the lucky ones who has had 3 children previously) xx


----------



## Ladyzara

:thumbup:This will be my 2nd cycle using the CBFM, after two years of ttc i finally feel a little more positive about it!! on cd 6


----------



## LinderG

:cry:
I just started using the CBFM. I tested on day 7 (low). On day 8 it was high. Day 9 it was peak. Today is day 10 and I have my second peak. We BD'd on day 8. My husband was sick last night on the peak night so we did not do anything. We are going to BD again tonight since it is the second PEAK day. Did we blow it? Anyone ever get pregnant without having sex RIGHT ON THE FIRST PEAK DAY??????


----------



## Claire1

Grrr, got AF today!
Starting to wonder if I could ever cope with child birth when I do get pregnant?! Bloody period pain is bad enough...ouchy!!! :(


----------



## pip7890

LinderG said:


> :cry:
> I just started using the CBFM. I tested on day 7 (low). On day 8 it was high. Day 9 it was peak. Today is day 10 and I have my second peak. We BD'd on day 8. My husband was sick last night on the peak night so we did not do anything. We are going to BD again tonight since it is the second PEAK day. Did we blow it? Anyone ever get pregnant without having sex RIGHT ON THE FIRST PEAK DAY??????

Hi

I've just started using it too. As I understand it, the CBFM identifies up to 6 fertile days: the 2 peak fertility and up to 4 other days of high fertility. It detects the days in each cycle when you're most likely to get pregnant by monitoring two hormones: estrogen and Luteinising Hormone (LH).

According to the CBFM website, estrogen is produced in your body on the days leading up to ovulation. When an increase in estrogen is detected by the CBFM, it indicates that youve reached High Fertility, which is typically displayed for 1-5 days prior to Peak Fertility (my high was displayed CD09 and CD10). Since sperm can survive in your body for several days, by making love on these days, you increase your chances of getting pregnant when you ovulate a couple of days later.

LH is the hormone that triggers the release of an egg from your ovary. This release  ovulation  usually occurs approximately 24 to 36 hours after the LH surge. When the CBFM detects your LH surge, it displays Peak Fertility status. (Today, CD11, was my first peak.) Making love on these 2 days maximises your chances of becoming pregnant.

From the sounds of it, if you :sex: tonight you should have it covered.

:dust:

Pip x


----------



## nlz2468

got a peak today i am so happy never got one before this is my 3rd time using it 1st time was last year in october it wasnt picking any peaks up then used it second time in the november without and peaks so gave up went to the doctors and found out by blood tests i wasnt ovulating and was told to loose weight and was referred to fertility clinic its now my first cycle with clomid i have lost over 3 and half stone and been using the cbfm again with this cycle so im super happy i have a peak didnt think i would ovulate again i am so chuffed lets hope for a sticky :bfp: this cycle. Keep possitive girls it will happen and you will get your peaks heres a pic of this morning
(i had low reading at cd8 then high from cd9-15 then peak today cd16)

https://piczasso.com/i/utn2f.jpg

heres my collection of cbfm test sticks
https://piczasso.com/i/uzk5p.jpg

and heres my collection of cheap opk's
https://piczasso.com/i/444tg.jpg


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> Grrr, got AF today!
> Starting to wonder if I could ever cope with child birth when I do get pregnant?! Bloody period pain is bad enough...ouchy!!! :(


sorry hun for af , them cramps you have , i have them from cd11 when i ovulate /peak until AF so 15days a month im so fed up i could cry its horrible had tests done im fine had ultra sound scan tuesday no endo or cysts ovaries are normal , so still no anserws as to why ive been suffering with cramps like this for 5months its weird.

also i think my sister is preg im so down we live at home and if she's preg i gotta leave 15months been ttc , she spotted tuesday night no blood since so implant bleed it happens to me when igot preg 


anyone now how to deal with this , cuz im scared little .xx


----------



## Ladyzara

Hi dizzyshell I had the same thing happen my sister in law fell pregnant in oct after 1 st month of trying, I've been trying 4 two years it broke my heart i felt gelouse gutted and hurt as i had no idea they where trying. I shut myself away for 3 days wouldn't talk to anyone, I was just starting to accept it and felt awful for the way I reacted and then she lost the baby, I felt dreadful and wish I could turn back time and been happy for her it's natural to feel like you do at the moment it really is an emotional rollercoaster x


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Grrr, got AF today!
> Starting to wonder if I could ever cope with child birth when I do get pregnant?! Bloody period pain is bad enough...ouchy!!! :(
> 
> 
> sorry hun for af , them cramps you have , i have them from cd11 when i ovulate /peak until AF so 15days a month im so fed up i could cry its horrible had tests done im fine had ultra sound scan tuesday no endo or cysts ovaries are normal , so still no anserws as to why ive been suffering with cramps like this for 5months its weird.
> 
> also i think my sister is preg im so down we live at home and if she's preg i gotta leave 15months been ttc , she spotted tuesday night no blood since so implant bleed it happens to me when igot preg
> 
> 
> anyone now how to deal with this , cuz im scared little .xxClick to expand...


Oh hun, I do feel for you. Its a tough time ttc, made esp hard if your sis is pregnant. It will happen for you, try and stay positive...things are always better in the morning!

On the up side, at least you know all is well with you. Has your partner been tested? I know it hard for men to go for tests, but at least you would know?

Hope you have a better day tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## nygirl139

anyone looking for a tcc buddy, i'm on cd18 got peaks yesterday and today, using CBFM,
Come on Gals..... we'll get that BFP in 2011!!! PMA x


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking on everyone I am on CD 12 got my HIGH today so I should :sex: today then every other day for 2 weeks I will =D good luck everyone


----------



## davo

Hi girls
Thought I'd share a bit of positive news...I got my BFP yesterday
Was my 1st time using cbfm and for all those that had concerns like i did at the time, I never got a peak. Just lots of highs!
So don't worry if you don't get a peak cos it doesn't mean you're not oving
:dust:


----------



## Claire1

davo said:


> Hi girls
> Thought I'd share a bit of positive news...I got my BFP yesterday
> Was my 1st time using cbfm and for all those that had concerns like i did at the time, I never got a peak. Just lots of highs!
> So don't worry if you don't get a peak cos it doesn't mean you're not oving
> :dust:

OMG, congratulations!!!! Thats fantastic news, you must be over the moon!
I wont worry too much about not getting a peak last month.
Congratulations again!:happydance:


----------



## davo

Well I certainly wasn't expecting it as I was sure I'd oved at one point so was shocked and of course excited! Thanks Claire and all FXed for everyone x


----------



## LinderG

Pip, Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, my BD did not happen. My husband was sick and wasn't up to it (literally) so I think I am out this month. We only had sex the day before my first peak day. It was my only high day. SO I am a little sad, but I suppose it will happen when it is meant to.


----------



## snl41296

hi girls just checking in. have not been here really trying to lay low. I am CD 13 and got my 2nd HIGH we :sex: today and will every other after today =D should ovulate mon/tues


----------



## Quaver

LinderG said:


> Pip, Thanks for your response. Unfortunately, my BD did not happen. My husband was sick and wasn't up to it (literally) so I think I am out this month. We only had sex the day before my first peak day. It was my only high day. SO I am a little sad, but I suppose it will happen when it is meant to.

Hope the :spermy: are still alive in there:thumbup:


----------



## Jesdene

Hi there. This is my first post on the forum. I was wondering if anyone had any similar experiences to me. I came off pill 11 months ago and ttc since then. Cycles very irregular so hard to know when ov. I'm on 3rd cycle with cbfm. This month I have had 12 days of high fertility starting from cd12, followed by 2 days peak and one more day of high. Has anyone else had highs for such a long time? It's so hard to work out how long cycle is but at least I ov!


----------



## looley

Hi all! 
Not been on for a few days , lovely to come back on and see Davo's news !! WOOO HOOO Fantastic Davo, you must be ecstatic!! And the first month with CBFM as well. Very positive for all of us on here. XX

Well hubbies :spermy: results came back.

He had lots and lots and lots of spermies 94 million infact (They like to see over 20 mil) Their mobility is really good 56% (They like to see over 50%) however.. his quality (What's called the morphology) is 1% and they like to see 10% and above :cry: so to explain if joe bloggs has 20mill sperm and 10% are ok then he has 2mill spermies that are ok each time however hubbie has 1% of 94million so that's 940,000 so basically half what joe bloggs has. 

The doc said joe would take one year to get me preggers and hubbie would take two , so basically we have half the chance. Been a bit down in the dumps but need a PMA!!!!!
We will get there, we are not out. I am determined absolutley determined and will not give up. So if it takes a bit longer or we have to go down the IVF route so be it. 

First step if for hubs to have a retest next week. Been googling and mum has( she's ace!!!) and have got him lots of vits etc - zinc so we shall see. Have read lots of reports on google that regular sex keeps the new sperm coming in the testicles and the longer it's in there it deteriorates so for us we should'nt be waiting and doing it every other day and waiting for it to build up and have a good sperm count like some couples , but should be :sex: every day from highs to peaks , and maybe three times on egg day .. My gosh we are going to be exhausted!!! Sorry about the long one.Bit of a :sad1: and stressful weekend.

Love :dust: to all 
Looley XXX


----------



## sjbno1

hi girls, i'm just popping in, we're not using the monitor this month so havent really been on as dont really belong in here this month but just wanted to wish you all lots of luck with the monitor :) xx


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls my update ...
first weldone davo first time using cbfm woop woop !!!!!

well im cd 2 today AF came saturday night but only had drip since , but been toilet and brown now(tmi) so im out .

As for my sister and her being bfp , turns out she wasnt and got AF same time as me how strange and we both are having delayed Af when it last week rather than usual 4-5days GRRRRRRRRR!!!!

so this is my 5th cycle using cbfm it dont look good suppose to be 89% more chance bfp in first 2 cycles what bullshxit !!!


btw i went for my vaginal ultra sound at hospital last week and they said everything was normal , so so far my tests are fine just gonna try for dye test to check me tubes.
but ive been preg before was 5yrs ago thoe alot can change .

how is everyone anyone starting a new cycle like me ?????xxxxxxxx


----------



## davo

Thanks everyone for your kind wishes - to say I was surprised is an understatement!! Still can't quite believe it.
Looley - PMA PMA PMA!!! All the way x
Dizzy - don't give up on cbfm :nope:
:dust::dust: for you all!


----------



## lovebeingmum

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls my update ...
> first weldone davo first time using cbfm woop woop !!!!!
> 
> well im cd 2 today AF came saturday night but only had drip since , but been toilet and brown now(tmi) so im out .
> 
> As for my sister and her being bfp , turns out she wasnt and got AF same time as me how strange and we both are having delayed Af when it last week rather than usual 4-5days GRRRRRRRRR!!!!
> 
> so this is my 5th cycle using cbfm it dont look good suppose to be 89% more chance bfp in first 2 cycles what bullshxit !!!
> 
> 
> btw i went for my vaginal ultra sound at hospital last week and they said everything was normal , so so far my tests are fine just gonna try for dye test to check me tubes.
> but ive been preg before was 5yrs ago thoe alot can change .
> 
> how is everyone anyone starting a new cycle like me ?????xxxxxxxx

hi hun xx im now on cd5 after missing my af last month think its making up for it now becease quite a heavy flow and been going on for 5 days now which im usually 4 x dont lose hope yet hun stay positive even though i know its hard xx hopefully this month could be our month xxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

okay so i just got my monitor in the mail (ebay) and i am a little confused. i really cant start using it until my period comes again? really? :( that just sucks...


----------



## cajunbabe

Hey girls! Can I join? I am on my first cycle with the CBFM. It would be great to have experienced users to answer my questions.


----------



## AndreaFlorida

Yea I WAS SUPPOSE to get my monitor on CD 5 of this cycle but stupid stupid walgreens doesn't count SATURDAY as a ship date soooo by the CD 6 I had to leave the morning of that to go see our in laws in TN :( so my mom got it off my porch that afternoon as I was crossing the Mississippi border :( grrrr soooo here I am at 4dpo an I'm on the first month of Clomid so I honestly don't think I'm going to need the monitor I think I'm going to get pregnant this time :) for some reason....its my month 11 and I just feel really blessed this time.....not freaking out as much as I normally do FX for everyone :) really!


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Morning guys, well im on cd37 today and yesterday I had some brown/pinkish stuff which was very light but it has stopped this morning. I had highs on cd16-22 then peaked cd 23/24 then 1 day of high again. Im never really regular either but them M has been flashing for 3 days now. Any ideas.......


----------



## cajunbabe

HELP! I just did my monitor this morning... I'm only on CD 14.. according to my temp taking I usually ovulate on CD 17 - 19... but my CBFM gave me a Peak today? I am so confused. Am I ovulating???


----------



## snl41296

:happydance::happydance::happydance:
CD 16 Got my PEAK this mornign and we :sex: I am praying we :sex: tomorrow but not likely with his sex drive. but thats ok I did Saturday and Tues. I will do again Thurs just to cover and saturday


----------



## snl41296

When I GET DARK OPK'S I GET *DARKKKKKKKKK OPK'S *:rofl: 
https://i3.photobucket.com/albums/y70/SnL41296/march82011.jpg
and we :sex: this morning and tomorrow :happydance: lets see what happens after that!!!


----------



## Claire1

cajunbabe said:


> HELP! I just did my monitor this morning... I'm only on CD 14.. according to my temp taking I usually ovulate on CD 17 - 19... but my CBFM gave me a Peak today? I am so confused. Am I ovulating???

Hi, I would go with the cbfm reading, i've heard temps arent always the best way to go. So get :sex:


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, start of cycle 2 for me. CD 7 and 1st day poas reading low.
Hope I get a peak this month fx'd
Where is everyone else on there cycle, had your peaks?
Where's my cycle buddy sparklewand, you still on here?


----------



## Bunnylicious

CBFM experts, help me !!
Last month, I ovulated late. I had used up 20 sticks before I got + on CB OPK.

This month, it started to ask me to POAS on Day 6, got LOW as I predicted.
I was wondering if I could skip a few days (not POAS until Day 10) to save some sticks so that something like last month won't happen again?


----------



## ali...cat

Hi, Hope I can join? I'm on my first month of using CBFM. I've been poas since CD6, now CD10 and only getting lows. Had MMc in Nov last year, and since have had a 31 day cycle and 29 day cycle (usually 28) - Is still having lows normal? Thank you for reading x


----------



## dizzyshell

Bunnylicious said:


> CBFM experts, help me !!
> Last month, I ovulated late. I had used up 20 sticks before I got + on CB OPK.
> 
> This month, it started to ask me to POAS on Day 6, got LOW as I predicted.
> I was wondering if I could skip a few days (not POAS until Day 10) to save some sticks so that something like last month won't happen again?


it depends when you ovulate im 27/28days and i get highs from cd8 , but last cycle it started asking for sticks at cd6 and i didnt have enough sticks so i skipped 2days to cd9 , and still got my egg on cd11-12 .
so yes you would be ok , if your cd8 start testsing cd 10-11


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

have any of you set your monitor wrong on purpose? i am currently CD8, but i have longish cycles, anywhere from 33-40 days, so i know that i am not going to be getting any kind of peak at all on day "6"...in the morning my monitor will read CD6, but it will really be CD9...i already know it is going to ask me for 20 sticks anyway, thats fine, but how bad is using it this way going to mess me up???


----------



## gozo06

MrS. MaBrEy said:


> have any of you set your monitor wrong on purpose? i am currently CD8, but i have longish cycles, anywhere from 33-40 days, so i know that i am not going to be getting any kind of peak at all on day "6"...in the morning my monitor will read CD6, but it will really be CD9...i already know it is going to ask me for 20 sticks anyway, thats fine, but how bad is using it this way going to mess me up???

hi mrs

thats what i was going to do after this cycle if it was another long one, last two have been 45 and 49 days, but i got a peak on cd21 this time so hope thats things going back to normal

i got my cd 21 ( done on cd 28 and 29) results back, 49.8 and 51.6, don't know which one was which day doc was a bit useless, that should mean i ovulated this month, :happydance:what has everyone else results ??

few days left till af shows, bit crampy feeling so expecting it


----------



## sugarjules

:bfp: on first cycle of CBFM

So happy I got this now.....after a year of trying first time use and wham....:) 

Best of luck ladies and Baby Dust :)


----------



## Claire1

sugarjules said:


> :bfp: on first cycle of CBFM
> 
> So happy I got this now.....after a year of trying first time use and wham....:)
> 
> Best of luck ladies and Baby Dust :)

:happydance: Congratulations!!! Great news, CBFM did it magic once again!! :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

ali...cat said:


> Hi, Hope I can join? I'm on my first month of using CBFM. I've been poas since CD6, now CD10 and only getting lows. Had MMc in Nov last year, and since have had a 31 day cycle and 29 day cycle (usually 28) - Is still having lows normal? Thank you for reading x

Hiya, welcome!

I'm only on my second cycle ttc and using cbfm, but on my 1st cycle I had lows for several days and then all highs, with no peak.
Dont worry, the first cycle cbfm is getting to know you...as I was also reassured of.
So keep poas, i'm sure you'll get a high and maybe even a peak! fx'd :winkwink:


----------



## Sparklywand

Girls please help me before I throw this thing off my balcony!

The first month I used all 20 sticks - no peak, my cycle was 34 days long - I have long cycles. I pressed the 'm' button on the machine, now in cycle 2, and thought that you only use ten sticks from now on but it has asked me to start testing today which is day 9 - is it going to miss my ovulation again? Surely it would have worked out that last time I ovulated on day 21, so why would it ask for sticks so early!?

I have said before that I have long periods and cycles, awaiting some hormone test results tommorrow so hopfully I get to the bottom of it!!

Davo? Claire how are your second months going?

HELLLLLLLPPPPPP!!


----------



## Sparklywand

Claire 1 - sorry my dear I'm still here, just been busy with work etc so haven't had chance to come on.

Day 9 and its asking me to poas - had a total nightmare with waiting for the sticks form amazon, I didn't think it would ask me to test this early so had to frantically rush to pick the parcel up this morning before work from the MILs where it got delivered last night so missed fmu.

Oh well it was low anyway - how are you coping with things?? xx


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> Claire 1 - sorry my dear I'm still here, just been busy with work etc so haven't had chance to come on.
> 
> Day 9 and its asking me to poas - had a total nightmare with waiting for the sticks form amazon, I didn't think it would ask me to test this early so had to frantically rush to pick the parcel up this morning before work from the MILs where it got delivered last night so missed fmu.
> 
> Oh well it was low anyway - how are you coping with things?? xx

Thanks for you pm!
Think I filled you in on there, but for other peeps i'm cd8 and reading high...wanting a peak this month!

Oh and Davo got BFP on first cycle with cbrm!! :happydance:


----------



## Sparklywand

thats fantastic!! i didnt think she peaked how amazing x


----------



## XMrs WishfulX

Hi ladies,

Havent bern on here for a while as was trying to forget about ttc and just keep my fingers crossed! This is my 3rd month using cbfm had highs n peaks the last 2 months around cd16-17 but this month im on cd19 n still on low! Im really loosing the will with this ttc lark! Im trying to not think about it but thats easier said than done!
Have i missed it this month or is there still chance??
Anyone else experienced this??

Thanks xxx


----------



## HollieQ

I got a faint :bfp: on a FR test today :happydance:, first month ttc and first month using cbfm! We only bd'd on my first peak, and three nights before that! I'm testament to the 'less is more'! 

Lots of :dust: to all!!! Good luck! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> thats fantastic!! i didnt think she peaked how amazing x

No she didnt, but goes to show it doesnt always get it right!!!:winkwink:


----------



## crossroads

Is anyone here using CBFM and breastfeeding?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i have a quick Q about the sticks...i know it says not to read anything into the colors and lines but what about if they are swirly??? kind of like a pregnancy test that is invalid because you held it the wrong way??? i can post pics if anyone wants to see, but the monitor still read it and gave me high but not peak. should i be worried about this at all or am i crazy and should just stop overthinking?


----------



## Sparklywand

Mrs mabrey - sometimes mine are swirly but correct themselves when dry, u might be getting them too wet?

So I went for hormone test results today and my lh is higher than fsh which might mean mild pcos so I'm going for a scan, does anyone have experience of this? X


----------



## Jesdene

Hi there. Just my second post on here. On cd36 and hoping af doesn't arrive! Cycles irregular anyway but cbfm was confusing this month (3rd cycle of using). Had 13 days of high fertilty from cd12, then 2 days of peak. Anyone else in similar position? Don't know how long to wait before do preg test.


----------



## ali...cat

Claire1 said:


> ali...cat said:
> 
> 
> Hi, Hope I can join? I'm on my first month of using CBFM. I've been poas since CD6, now CD10 and only getting lows. Had MMc in Nov last year, and since have had a 31 day cycle and 29 day cycle (usually 28) - Is still having lows normal? Thank you for reading x
> 
> Hiya, welcome!
> 
> I'm only on my second cycle ttc and using cbfm, but on my 1st cycle I had lows for several days and then all highs, with no peak.
> Dont worry, the first cycle cbfm is getting to know you...as I was also reassured of.
> So keep poas, i'm sure you'll get a high and maybe even a peak! fx'd :winkwink:Click to expand...

Thanks for this Claire...At least I know what to expect (kinda!) I got a positive OPK on CD11 (monitor still low!) Now had 2 days of highs but all negative OPK's. My temps have also gone crazy (raised suggesting O happened on CD11) but I had 2 really bad nights sleep so not sure I can read into them! I was expecting to O today. We have been Bd'ing most days, so I hope I am covered either way! 

But it seems we are all a bit confused. I'm going to stick with it, but I'm not sure this much technology is good for me - I am overanalysing everything. 

It's great to see that BFP's can happen quickly. Hope there's a few more of them out there this month for us all...!


----------



## Mrs C 2008

I got a faint BFP this morning on a superdrug test, do you guys think that means that I am pregnant? I am very nervous as we have been ttc for 12 months and first month on CBFM it all seems to good to be true..... Ive never before had a faint BFP


----------



## snl41296

Mrs C 2008 said:


> I got a faint BFP this morning on a superdrug test, do you guys think that means that I am pregnant? I am very nervous as we have been ttc for 12 months and first month on CBFM it all seems to good to be true..... Ive never before had a faint BFP

try to get a pic congrats :happydance:


----------



## crossroads

Mrs C 2008 said:


> I got a faint BFP this morning on a superdrug test, do you guys think that means that I am pregnant? I am very nervous as we have been ttc for 12 months and first month on CBFM it all seems to good to be true..... Ive never before had a faint BFP

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

got a high on my monitor today and yesterday...im hoping it is just because this is my first cycle and it doesnt know me so im going to have lots of high days...if i ov any sooner than saturday then im completely out for this month! :( but hopefully i wont get a peak until then! FX


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> Mrs mabrey - sometimes mine are swirly but correct themselves when dry, u might be getting them too wet?
> 
> So I went for hormone test results today and my lh is higher than fsh which might mean mild pcos so I'm going for a scan, does anyone have experience of this? X

Aww hun, I'm sorry. But, at least its only mild. I know LOTS of woman with PCOS and have conceived naturally with no probs at all. I've heard most woman has some kind of cyst but aren't aware of it!

I suspect i'm in the same position as you, but dont want to go to docs just yet as I know he will say its to do with my weight...which I'm trying to lose!!

Keep me updated with the scan etc, but i'm sure it will all be fine :hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hi

I got my :bfp: yesterday at 9DPO. This was my third cycle since my miscarriage but first month using CBFM and temping. I was surprised to find the CBFM giving me a peak CD12 and CD13 as I thought I ovulated around CD16. The temps confirmed I'd ovulated CD12. If I'd not been using the CBFM I would have missed the eggy. I think it has been worth every penny for me.

Pip x


----------



## bondgirl1981

Hi Everyone,

Is it ok if I join you please?

I am 29 have 2 children by my ex husband. My new partner and I are currently TTC. He had a vasectomy reversal after 11 years in Feb 10. We have been using a iphone app (basically predicts ov based on cycle length etc) but so far no luck and tbh I dont think my body is doing what the app says it should be when it is.

So with the current offer on at amazon we took the plunge and ordered the CMFM and sticks. It should arrive tomorrow morning and I am currently CD2 so hopefully will be able to start using it straight away. 

I had been having regular 30 days cycles but the last two have been 36 (just to add more confusion) so hoping the monitor gives a better gauge of when we should be "bouncing"
I did start reading this thread and my huge apologies, but I only managed to get to page 276! 

Looking forward to getting to know you guys.


----------



## Morgans19

I have peaked today on day 14. Last month day 13 and 14. The Cbfm is a great tool. I too thought I ovulated later.


----------



## dizzyshell

congrats all BFP ladies , god loads of you up the duff now ha ha goodluck ladies happy 9months !!!!!!!!!

oh yea girl who asked bout light bfp- you're preg hun !!

ok im cd8 , cbfm last 2 cycles has started asking for sticks on cd6 , the other 2 cycles pervious asked for sticks on cd8 and id get high on cd8.now cbfm is asking for sticks cd6 and reading low .Its because first few cycles i only used 5 sticks them months so machines beeing greedy next cycle not gonna waste sticks and start on cd9 .



so many girls getting bfp on first time im 5th now come on its my tuen cbfm .

i ovulate cd11 -cd12 
last cycle i got lows cd6 cd11 thought i wasnt gonna get my eggy then bang...low to peak no highs it crazy


----------



## hoping1

Hi. I have been watching this thread for about a week now and wanted to see if I could join you on this journey. I am currently on my first cycle with the cbfm, but have been ttc for 4 months. I have an average cycle length of 28 days and am currently on cd10. 
I'm hoping someone might have some insight to a question I have. I have been feeling like I am about to ovulate but my cbfm is still at low. I decided that maybe I should check with an opk and it was blazingly positive within 1 minute! 
So, the question is should I follow what the monitor is saying or should I go by the opk? I know it takes time for the monitor to "learn" my cycle, but I'm pretty confused. 
Thank you so much for your help.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 4









photo-3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## hoping1

Hi. I have been watching this thread for about a week now and wanted to see if I could join you on this journey. I am currently on my first cycle with the cbfm, but have been ttc for 4 months. I have an average cycle length of 28 days and am currently on cd11. 
I'm hoping someone might have some insight to a question I have. I have been feeling like I am about to ovulate but my cbfm is still at low. I decided that maybe I should check with an opk and it was blazingly positive within 1 minute! 
So, the question is should I follow what the monitor is saying or should I go by the opk? I know it takes time for the monitor to "learn" my cycle, but I'm pretty confused. 
Thank you so much for your help.
 



Attached Files:







photo-2.jpg
File size: 15.8 KB
Views: 5









photo-3.jpg
File size: 21.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pip7890

Mine was the other way around. Nothing on an opk but highs and peaks on monitor. I followed the monitor and got a :bfp: first month using it. Are you temping? How does that fit with OPKs and monitor?


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

i would :sex: just in case and keep going with the monitor as well and see if and when it detects...


----------



## hoping1

I am temping but as this is my first month doing it I don't know if it shows anything yet. 
All of this is so new and so confusing! I never in my wildest dreams imagined it would be this confusing and difficult. Thank you both for your replies. I'd planned on bding tonight just in case. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Welsh_mum2be

Hi,

I am on CD1 of the 2nd month of using my CBFM last cycle was 36 days and peaked on CD23 AND 24. Do you know what day it should ask me to start using the test sticks again? The reason I ask is I am skint and want to hold off buying a box until payday 25th march that will be CD12, or will it ask me to start earlier than CD12? Lol I hope I have made sense :shrug:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

it will as you to start testing on day 6 unless it knows you really really well if im not mistaken.


----------



## gozo06

OMG OMG OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:

i cant believe it, took a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks:happydance::happydance:

i cant believe it, thought we'd have to get more tests done cause it just wasn't happening

please let it be a sticky one


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## dizzyshell

id go by opk just to cover yourself.

im cd 10 low on cbfm (again) same happened last cycle tome then jumped straight from low to peak on cd 12.

i did a cb opk today slight line and cheapie no line
better luck tomorrow.
my period was 7day one im normally 4 so im wondering if im gonna ovulate late anyone else had that happen ???


----------



## mandij33

Hiya Dizzy shell... long time no see hunni :hugs:

I see neither of us have been successful yet :( I've given my CBFM a rest this cycle, I've been using it for 4 cycles now and nadda.. this cycle I'm going Au Natural.. I've stopped temping/CBFM/Opks/ Vits.. see if it makes a difference.

How are you hunni ???


----------



## bondgirl1981

congratulations Gozo, fingers crossed for you.

Lets hope that it starts a run of BFP for us all.

I got my monitor and set it up this morning... cant wait to get started with it


----------



## Claire1

Hey all, quick up date from me.
Well, cd 13 and still high. Have more cm so hopeing its on its way??? Really want a peak this month!!!
Also bought some cheapie opk and no line yesterday, gonna try one today. FX'd for a peak pleasseee!!!!


----------



## Claire1

gozo06 said:


> OMG OMG OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i cant believe it, took a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i cant believe it, thought we'd have to get more tests done cause it just wasn't happening
> 
> please let it be a sticky one

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Gozo! 

Pip x


----------



## gozo06

thank you everyone, still cant believe it, keep going back to check:haha:

wishing you all:dust:

pip - hope yours comes soon too

claire - fingers crosses hun

got to phone docs tomorrow and get booked in, hope to get seen and scan soon cause im diabetic just to make sure all ok


----------



## looley

:dust:


gozo06 said:


> OMG OMG OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i cant believe it, took a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i cant believe it, thought we'd have to get more tests done cause it just wasn't happening
> 
> please let it be a sticky one


WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Huge congratulations gozo06!!!
:happydance: XX well done you!!!

well guys I am back ....CD5 for me ,getting ready to poas, second cycle of cbfm. Fingers crossed for this month. OH is having a sperm re-test tommorrow last one was 92mill count, 56 mobility 1% morphology, so fingers crossed will come back better,
Looley
:dust: to everyone PMA everyone it's the only way, onwards and upwards XXX


----------



## gozo06

looley said:


> :dust:
> 
> 
> gozo06 said:
> 
> 
> OMG OMG OMG:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:
> 
> i cant believe it, took a clearblue digi and it said pregnant 2-3 weeks:happydance::happydance:
> 
> i cant believe it, thought we'd have to get more tests done cause it just wasn't happening
> 
> please let it be a sticky one
> 
> 
> WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!! Huge congratulations gozo06!!!
> :happydance: XX well done you!!!
> 
> well guys I am back ....CD5 for me ,getting ready to poas, second cycle of cbfm. Fingers crossed for this month. OH is having a sperm re-test tommorrow last one was 92mill count, 56 mobility 1% morphology, so fingers crossed will come back better,
> Looley
> :dust: to everyone PMA everyone it's the only way, onwards and upwards XXXClick to expand...

thanks looley, yours will be coming too, with my first ds i was with my ex husband and he was told that prob the only chance of conceiving was ivf, i put him on zinc and selenium tablets and next month i was preggers naturally, it can happen hun, fx for you, dont give up hope xx


----------



## snl41296

congrats how exciting


----------



## Claire1

:happydance::happydance: Yay, I got a peak!!!! :happydance::happydance:
I was so excited to see that little eggy!
CD 14 :sex: this morning and will do tonight and tomorrow morning and night, poor hubby will be shattered :winkwink:
:wohoo:


----------



## pip7890

:dust: Claire1

Pip x


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

:coffee: if my time testing window doesnt open up soon im going to pee my pants! too many people around to PIAC and let it sit! :( i usually dont get up so early so set my testing window from 8am-2pm, and this daylight savings time pushed it forward an hour! so 9 am is my earliest time :dohh: ive had highs for 4 days, hoping its still just high again and will turn peak on saturday!


----------



## dizzyshell

mandij33 said:


> Hiya Dizzy shell... long time no see hunni :hugs:
> 
> I see neither of us have been successful yet :( I've given my CBFM a rest this cycle, I've been using it for 4 cycles now and nadda.. this cycle I'm going Au Natural.. I've stopped temping/CBFM/Opks/ Vits.. see if it makes a difference.
> 
> How are you hunni ???



hi hun , yes im still here :growlmad::growlmad:lol i think i'll always be here tbh
only ever caught once in 5yrs on/off realtionships .
its my 15months of planned ttc and my now 5th cycle of cbfm .

im bit behide in my cycle i think had AF for 7days this cycle normally 4days , its cd11 and cbfm giving me grotty lows again .Usually peak cd 11 or cd12 so not very happy .
But im off to o/hs lots of shagging will happen to try and get a sniff at bfp .

you got right idea hun , having a break it does sometimes feel like hard work sex becomes a job and when that happens u might aswell forget it , to stressed wont happen.Iv been this way last 4cycles and this cycle im enjoying sex and even being more daring than ever (tmi) but im hoping my new found change will help me get BFP.


we need peaks hun , im on low gutted cd 11 aswell that cbfm got mind of its own some cycles lol
xx


----------



## Bunnylicious

I'm back again.
Finally that darn monitor showed its first HIGH this morning. 
So glad, because last month I didn't get high until CD19.

I must say, I noticed my FMU color is almost orange when I'm nearing fertile period. Generally bright yellow. :haha:


----------



## Love2011

Quick update. After I got a bfp after my 1st month ttc with clearblue digital, I'm now 9 wks pregnant & I went for my 1st scan today & to my shock & happy surprise, im told that not only am I pregnant at 41 , but I'm expecting TWINS. I'm still in shock. Both had heartbeats, 1 was kicking. No twins in my immediate family but there are 2 seperate babies. I had read somewhere that twins become morecommon as you get older but wow

Good luck to everyone trying to conceive stay healthy & positive xx miracles do happen everyday


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Love2011 said:


> Quick update. After I got a bfp after my 1st month ttc with clearblue digital, I'm now 9 wks pregnant & I went for my 1st scan today & to my shock & happy surprise, im told that not only am I pregnant at 41 , but I'm expecting TWINS. I'm still in shock. Both had heartbeats, 1 was kicking. No twins in my immediate family but there are 2 seperate babies. I had read somewhere that twins become morecommon as you get older but wow
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to conceive stay healthy & positive xx miracles do happen everyday

Congrads! You inspire me!:hugs:

D~


----------



## chanel

Love2011 said:


> Quick update. After I got a bfp after my 1st month ttc with clearblue digital, I'm now 9 wks pregnant & I went for my 1st scan today & to my shock & happy surprise, im told that not only am I pregnant at 41 , but I'm expecting TWINS. I'm still in shock. Both had heartbeats, 1 was kicking. No twins in my immediate family but there are 2 seperate babies. I had read somewhere that twins become morecommon as you get older but wow
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to conceive stay healthy & positive xx miracles do happen everyday

Woohoo, many congratulations.. twins are more common as we get older due to our bodies having to work harder to ovulate therefore sometimes producing enough hormones to release more than one egg... hence not identical twins.

wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and beyond x


----------



## bondgirl1981

congratulations love2011 - I am a twin myself! Thanks for the positive story!

This morning was my first POAS day and I was quite excited... is that sad? hoping this month with the monitor with show me what's going on with my body.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Love2011 said:


> Quick update. After I got a bfp after my 1st month ttc with clearblue digital, I'm now 9 wks pregnant & I went for my 1st scan today & to my shock & happy surprise, im told that not only am I pregnant at 41 , but I'm expecting TWINS. I'm still in shock. Both had heartbeats, 1 was kicking. No twins in my immediate family but there are 2 seperate babies. I had read somewhere that twins become morecommon as you get older but wow
> 
> Good luck to everyone trying to conceive stay healthy & positive xx miracles do happen everyday

congrats! 
I would love to have twins, but hubby doesn't like that, cuz we financially cant afford that. LOL

U're lucky for being so fertile in such age! Did you take any vitamins or herbs?


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations love2011. That's fantastic news. 

Pip x


----------



## Claire1

Congratulations 2011, fab news!! :)


----------



## Future Mama

Hi ladies, I thought I'd join this group since it's my first month using the cbfm. I did have a quick question, I got my peaks yesterday and the day before and we bd both days, but didn't bd the 2 days before the peak days. Do you think that was enough and is it still possible to get pregnant? It sounds like most women get their :bfp: when bding before and during the peak days. Also, would you recommend bding today just in case of late ovulation? Congrats to all the :bfp:s!!!


----------



## pip7890

Hi Future Mama

It won't harm. 

Pip x


----------



## hoping1

:happydance:I finally got my high today on cd15!!! Luckily, I had a feeling last night and got to bding. Now I have some more fun to look forward to the next few days:happydance::happydance:
I hope we all catch that egg this month!
:dust:


----------



## looley

Hey all! How is everyone?Good I hope.
cd10 for me today and a low.
My blood test for ovulation came back from the doctors though, HURRAY!!!! I'm ovulating :happydance:
Next Friday we will have hubs sperm re test results back so hopefully that will be good Fcrossed.
:dust:to all 
Looley XX


----------



## Bunnylicious

AGHHH I got the SMILEY TODAY !! A week earlier than last month :happydance: ....but the machine still says HIGH. I guess because it's still my 2nd month.

My CBFM test stick shows 2 very faint lines.
I googled CBFM pics online, most people got PEAK when both lines are faint.
So I used the OPK strip, the 2nd line went dark really fast.
And then I used the Smiley to confirm, and got a smiley face. :happydance:

I hope I didn't get + OPK last night. I didn't test because I drank too much water, tea and juice. :dohh:

Unlike prev months, I'm surprised this month I haven't felt any ovulation pain at all. Just very gassy.
I wonder if it's because of the raspberry leaf tea and the wheatgrass i've been taking this month...


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, quick question. I forgot to turn on my monitor today, thinks its because I had had my peaks and it stopped asking for sticks.
But anyway, forgot to turn it on this morning, do you think i've messed up my cycle on it now???


----------



## cajunbabe

I was under the impression you don't have to turn it on once it stops asking for sticks. I haven't used mine since CD 16.. I just turned it on and it told me the right day. So you should be alright. Just make sure to turn it on for the 1st day of your next :witch:


----------



## Claire1

cajunbabe said:


> I was under the impression you don't have to turn it on once it stops asking for sticks. I haven't used mine since CD 16.. I just turned it on and it told me the right day. So you should be alright. Just make sure to turn it on for the 1st day of your next :witch:

Cool thank you. Panic over :happydance:


----------



## dizzyshell

HI LADIES -CLAIRE nah you ok hun , i dont tun myn on after cd 12 peaks only turn it on to see what cd im on lol .

ANYWAY-update

my period started weird this cycle started on a saturday had few drips and stopped till the tuesday and by tuesday it was horrific i set cbfm cd 1 on the sunday .
anyway insted of peaking cd11 or cd12 i didnt peak got highs cd11-12-13 then peak cd14 cd15 now stopped using cbfm its built in to give 2nd peak and then 1 high so i dont waste sticks to much money .
i use cb opks too , not digis and i use chep opks im poas opk addict yet im NOT a poas HPT addict .

All my friends on another forum are getting BFPS and im left feel so so sad its my 5th cycle now and nothing had ultra sound im fine womb fine i ovulate o/h fine 
so upsetting sometimes wanna scream and sob like a a baby


----------



## EffyM

Hi ladies!!!

I am on cycle day 28
i had my 2 peaks and my following high about a 4 days ago now and have had lows since day cycle day 25... i guess my question is really.... if i am getting all these after peak lows why does it request me to still pee on the stick???? This is my second cycle and it did not do this last time!!

those little buggers are expensive and if im peeing on them just to tell hey your not fertile as you have already o'd then what is it looking for????????


----------



## cajunbabe

Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.


----------



## Hispirits

oh wow cajunbabe,congratulations, i just popped on here for a read to see if i should get the cbfm, now i definately am!! so happy for you xxxx


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

im pretty sure i missed my peak by skipping 2 days...i was traveling and couldnt catch and carry my FMU with me and wait for my testing window to open up...i had gobs of EWCM on friday...i missed testing friday and saturday. i think im going to call it quits with the monitor this time and start over next cycle fresh if this one is a no go... :( so frustrated with myself.


----------



## looley

cajunbabe :happydance: great news on your :bfp: Well done XXX


Cd11 for me today and first high of the month on this my 2nd month of using CBFM - strange as got highs last month from CD16 and then peaks CD21 and CD22. So... :sex: every day now right up until peaks and then 2wice every day on eggy days - hubbies spermy count is high so no probs about how many but his morphology is not so good (the quality /form),so it's best to get him producing fresh :spermy: everyday and make sure they're not down there too long.

Oh and to save bucks and sticks I am just going to put an old stick in the CBFM after my 1st peak and not waste any this month,
:dust: to everyone
Looley XXXX


----------



## Future Mama

cajunbabe said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.

Congrats!! Can I ask what days you bd? I'm wondering because we were only able to bd on both peak days, but no on the high day before or after the peaks so I'm wondering if I still have a chance this month.


----------



## cajunbabe

Future Mama said:


> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.
> 
> Congrats!! Can I ask what days you bd? I'm wondering because we were only able to bd on both peak days, but no on the high day before or after the peaks so I'm wondering if I still have a chance this month.Click to expand...


We only :sex: on my peak days.


----------



## Claire1

cajunbabe said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.

Yay, congratulations!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Future Mama

cajunbabe said:


> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.
> 
> Congrats!! Can I ask what days you bd? I'm wondering because we were only able to bd on both peak days, but no on the high day before or after the peaks so I'm wondering if I still have a chance this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We only :sex: on my peak days.Click to expand...

You just gave me hope for this month!! I was so worried that we only bd the peak days and that there was no way I'd get pregnant without bding on the high days. THANK YOU!!


----------



## pip7890

Congratulations Cajunbabe. I got my :bfp: first month using CBFM too.

Pip x


----------



## cajunbabe

Future Mama said:


> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Future Mama said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cajunbabe said:
> 
> 
> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.
> 
> Congrats!! Can I ask what days you bd? I'm wondering because we were only able to bd on both peak days, but no on the high day before or after the peaks so I'm wondering if I still have a chance this month.Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We only :sex: on my peak days.Click to expand...
> 
> You just gave me hope for this month!! I was so worried that we only bd the peak days and that there was no way I'd get pregnant without bding on the high days. THANK YOU!!Click to expand...


You're welcome! The peak days are the most important!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

cajunbabe said:


> Got my :bfp: this morning!! First cycle on CBFM.

CONGRADS!!!!:happydance:

I have to wait until my cycle starts over for me to use my CBFM. I start acupuncture April 1 and I am hopeful between that and the monitor I get my BFP over the Summer!


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats to all the BFP's!!!!!

Hi Ladies can I join........1st cycle using CBFM thought I would give it a go as feel like time is running out for me...on CD7 at the moment, CBFM low so far but have watery cm and can ovulate as early as CD10-CD16. Trying to conceive number 3 with a different partner (me 40, him 31).
Been trying to conceive since November 2010. Tried soy for 2 cycles and kind of messed my last cycle up after coming off soy (19 day cycle!) so hoping this month is a little better :winkwink:

:hugs:


----------



## pip7890

Hello Glowstar! Fingers crossed for you. 

Pip x


----------



## Bride2b

I am all new to this, but hope to start with the CBFM this week (I had hoped it would have arrived by post today!) Is there any advice that you wish you had known when you first started out with the CBFM that would be useful for me to know? I have been off the pill since the end of October and TTC is getting a bit frustrating! So going to keep my fingers crossed!


----------



## Claire1

Bride2b said:


> I am all new to this, but hope to start with the CBFM this week (I had hoped it would have arrived by post today!) Is there any advice that you wish you had known when you first started out with the CBFM that would be useful for me to know? I have been off the pill since the end of October and TTC is getting a bit frustrating! So going to keep my fingers crossed!

Dont worry if you dont peak in your 1st month..I didnt and was stressing!:dohh: The monitor is getting to know you.
Also dont feed it anymore sticks once you have had your peak, waste of money. Hope that helps!


----------



## chanel

Bride2b said:


> I am all new to this, but hope to start with the CBFM this week (I had hoped it would have arrived by post today!) Is there any advice that you wish you had known when you first started out with the CBFM that would be useful for me to know? I have been off the pill since the end of October and TTC is getting a bit frustrating! So going to keep my fingers crossed!

Not sure if you are aware or not but you can get cheap OPKs from ebay which can sometimes help to correlate with the monitor... i'm only saying because i see this is your first post on bnb... good luckxx


----------



## dizzyshell

chanel 

iwas gonna say that hun about opks off eebay.

iuse 3 typesof opks (way OTT ) i use cbfm then clearblue ovulatiion tests(line one) and amazon/ebay cheapies .And they allgive same reading at same time . so if ovulated cd14 with egg , my cb line opk and ebaby cheapie opk read postive too.

Thinki got 20 for 2 quid off amazon.

im cd17 cramps same old ,xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Ladies :hugs:

CD8 and high this morning on CBFM, temp drop too so think OV might be approaching...time to get BD'ing :thumbup: we have already on CD5 & 7 :wacko:


----------



## katestar53

:witch:Good Morning Ladies :flower:

Hope you are all well on this lovely sunny morning? I bought the CBFM in January'11 and started to use it on my CD1 on the 26th Jan, I peaked on CD11 (v.early i know!) and got a :bfp: 10 DPO! I was so happy but unfortunatly I mc on the 8th March. Was gutted at first but having been told by the doctor that 1 in 4 pregnancies end in miscarriage I am feeling much more postivitie about getting pregnant soon! 

The reason why I was getting pregnant before using the monitor was that I was ovulating much earlier that i orginally thought so it is definately worth buying the CBFM as it also detects your high days leading up to ovulation.

I have started using the cbfm straight away, some doctors say you need to wait for one cycle but I have heard so many success stories about getting pregnant without having an :witch:

So if you are umming and ahhing about buying one, definately go buy as they are worth all the money if it results in a little one!

Kate xxx

:hug:


----------



## bondgirl1981

ooh second day of highs on my monitor... first month using it.. is it normal to be this excited or do I need to get out more?

Quite interestingly according the the ovulation app I was using, my fertile period isn't for another week... maybe the reason we haven't caught is cos we were concentrating on the wrong time???


----------



## Future Mama

bondgirl1981 said:


> ooh second day of highs on my monitor... first month using it.. is it normal to be this excited or do I need to get out more?
> 
> Quite interestingly according the the ovulation app I was using, my fertile period isn't for another week... maybe the reason we haven't caught is cos we were concentrating on the wrong time???

Lol, I was just as excited about it! I always thought I o'd on cd19 based on ovulation test strips, but after using the cbfm last month, it showed that I actually ov'd on cd16! Good luck to you!


----------



## pip7890

Me too. CBFM showed I ovd on cD12 whereas I thought I usually ovd CD16. Hence :bfp: in first month of using. 

Pip x


----------



## Bride2b

I might sound a bit dense but can you explain the OPK thing? Do you use in addition to the CBFM? Does it give you more accuracy of when you should be DTD?
Am hoping my monitor has arrived today! Fingers crossed as feel cramping starting,and don't want to miss out on using the monitor on the first day!
Thanks
X


----------



## dizzyshell

Bride2b said:


> I might sound a bit dense but can you explain the OPK thing? Do you use in addition to the CBFM? Does it give you more accuracy of when you should be DTD?
> Am hoping my monitor has arrived today! Fingers crossed as feel cramping starting,and don't want to miss out on using the monitor on the first day!
> Thanks
> X



hi hun , well other opk isnt something you must do along with cbfm.its just a extra result ,basically with opks you not suppose to do use them till afternoon-eveing .But cbfm you do in morning , sometimes you can get postive later in the day .Now i did this month , i used cheap opks off ebay can get them 20 for 2.50 so its not expensive to do.I had high off cbfm and i happend to test with the opk later than i normally do i tested 9pm insted of 5pm and i gotpostive on opk .next day got peak/egg off cbfm so it does help to have additional opks .

but you dont have to use them .The cbfm is very accurate so dont worry about missing peaks on cbfm.But when you use cbfmfirst cycle cbfm is getting to know you and your cycle so you may not peak onfirst cycle , i didnt peak on first cycle so dont worry .But this is where opks can help along with cbfm.

goodluck hun and soon as you get AF SET MOINTOR TO CD 1 THE NEXT DAY AFTER YOUR af STARTED XX


----------



## katestar53

bondgirl1981 said:


> ooh second day of highs on my monitor... first month using it.. is it normal to be this excited or do I need to get out more?
> 
> Quite interestingly according the the ovulation app I was using, my fertile period isn't for another week... maybe the reason we haven't caught is cos we were concentrating on the wrong time???

I was so excited too once I got my first high, you wait till you get peak, you will be dancing around the kitchen like a mad women!!!!

I actually ovulated on CD11, which is 5 days earlier than I thought so thats why the monitor is great 

Good Luck

Kate xxxxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I'm a bit :happydance::happydance: about getting my first high too :haha: wish OH was the same 'cos told him this morning he better DTD tonight and as long as getting High's and Peak's...his face was like this :huh::huh: bloody men!!! looks like I might have to use my feminine charms for the next few days :shhh::shhh:


----------



## dizzyshell

lol men are hard to please because you tell themyou need bd they feel under pressure to peform so they look all scared when you tell them you got your highs and eggs and its bed time !!!

if you want my advice , and my other ttc friends dont tell the o/h on high days and just charm them random that way they dont click on if you stay quiet.And i so this with peaks i dont tell o/h alli say to my o/h is its good time for fun and after keep ya legs up in air .

ive just ovulated 5dpo , 2ww hate it , sure its not my month but have any of you heard of.....mia fertility witch she is awesome and very highly recommended , she cast a spell for me , after 3months she re-casted it no extra cost shedid it on sunday when moon was near to us ,so hoping i'll get bfp xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Fingers crossed for you xxxx I hate the 2WW too :wacko:

I have had 3 conception readings from 3 different people which all basically say same thing......baby boy conceived June 2011...born March 2012...very freaky how all the same :shock::shock:


----------



## katestar53

Good Morning Ladies :)

I got my peak today, whoop de whoop, we :sex: last night and 48 hrs before that when I had my highs, will BD tonight and tomorrow, so fingers crossed!!!

Dizzyshell - I have never heard of Mia, have just googled her, has she got a website? I would love to cast a conception spell O:)

Glowstar - Thats crazy that you have had the same reading from three diffrent people! How do you find a fortune teller that does conception readings?

Heres to getting our :bfp: 

Lots of baby dust!! 

Kate xxx


----------



## Hispirits

Glowstar said:


> Fingers crossed for you xxxx I hate the 2WW too :wacko:
> 
> I have had 3 conception readings from 3 different people which all basically say same thing......baby boy conceived June 2011...born March 2012...very freaky how all the same :shock::shock:

i've had three the same too, its so bizarre isn't it. i was skeptical when i got the first one because i got it last year, but when i got the second last week i though now that is interesting, so i got a third, now i'm hooked! lol haha:happydance:
hopefully they are all right!


----------



## Glowstar

Woo Hoo for highs and peaks :happydance::happydance: let the shag-a-thons begin :rofl:

Hispirits...I was same as you as I don't normally believe in this type of stuff...but to be honest when your a bit down it's a few quid to give you some PMA to help you keep going every month. Like you first one...I was like...'yeah that's nice'.....second one....was kind of strange...then this third one is sooooooooo spot on in loads of ways :thumbup:

Katestar...if you pm me I will tell you the ones I got :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi kate , go on ebay look up mia fertility witch , i brought myn off ebay she excepts cheque postal order / paypal .she's highly thought of i think she's brilliantshe has re-cast for me and always anserws your emails even after spell done.she checks in on you and re-casts when you get bfp to protect baby.

i also had medium tell me in april somethings gonna change and i'll have a girl winter baby .so hopefully its gonnahappen.

kate if you have trouble i got her email goodluck xx


----------



## katestar53

dizzyshell said:


> hi kate , go on ebay look up mia fertility witch , i brought myn off ebay she excepts cheque postal order / paypal .she's highly thought of i think she's brilliantshe has re-cast for me and always anserws your emails even after spell done.she checks in on you and re-casts when you get bfp to protect baby.
> 
> i also had medium tell me in april somethings gonna change and i'll have a girl winter baby .so hopefully its gonnahappen.
> 
> kate if you have trouble i got her email goodluck xx

Thanks for info dizzyshell :winkwink:, I have just had a look on Ebay and think Im gonna go for it :happydance:, might even go for the twins spell, would love to have twins as you get two out in one go :hugs:!!! Was reading the comments from ladies who have conceived after having a spell and its amazing, some had been trying for 9 years!! 

I have everyting crossed for you and hoping you can your :bfp: in April 

:hug:


----------



## Sparklywand

Hi girls!

How you doing claire1? I got my first peak 2nd month ttc!!!!

X


----------



## Glowstar

Get to bed sparkle :haha::haha:

CD10....still high here.....my average Ov is CD12. Temps low 3 days in a row so expecting a peak pretty soon...FX'd.


----------



## looley

Hi all! Hope you are all good and enjoying the sunshine.

CD15 for me today and another high!! Been on highs since CD11 now, 5days. (2nd month cbfm) Used OPK's to check I haven't missed it ,but nothing as yet, frustrating!

The 1st month of CBFM I had highs CD16 up to CD20 (5days) then peaks CD21 and CD22.

Hubbies 2nd spermy test is due back this afternoon, saw my doc this am he has referred us to a FS based on time trying and hubs first sperm results not great, hurray!! Think we will go private to see where we stand and if we will need IVF/IUI depending on how hubs 2nd set of results come back, but it will prob be Monday now though before I find out :growlmad:
Fingers crossed they come back better , but in the meantime :sex: like mad!!!
:dust: to all, have a great weekend 
Looley XXX


----------



## Isabel209

hello girls,

is there anyone out there who was considered as infertile and still got preggo?
do you know if infertile women can get preggo or not?


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> How you doing claire1? I got my first peak 2nd month ttc!!!!
> 
> X

Hey!!! I was wondering about you, but knew you had long cycles. Yep got my peak as well :wohoo: I was sooo excited, all that worry for nothing :dohh:
I got it on day 14 and 15, what about you??

Get yourself :sex:!!


----------



## Lollipopbop

New to the forum/thread. This is my first month using the monitor and I'm on CD8. So excited to for my peak as I've heard countless of great things about cbfm. Good luck to everyone! xo


----------



## Bride2b

Lollipopbop said:


> New to the forum/thread. This is my first month using the monitor and I'm on CD8. So excited to for my peak as I've heard countless of great things about cbfm. Good luck to everyone! xo

I'm new too, on CD2! Good luck,o'm pleased there is someone starting out at the same time as me. :dust:Was very excited turning on the monitor yesterday! Thanks ladies for all your advice so far,sure I will have more questions soon! :dust:


----------



## katestar53

The CBFM is amazing!!! Got pregnant 1st time, unfortunatly had a MC on the 8th March but am back on the monitor and got a peak yesterday so lots of :sex: over the last few days, my poor OH, he is knackered!!! 

Good luck ladies, when you get your peak you will be dancing round the kitchen like a mad women!!! Its so exciting

Keep me posted 

Kate xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

CD11 here, and still high...wish that peak would bloody hurry up!! my temps have shot up this morning...highest all cycle which would indicate ovulation yesterday...but can't be 100% sure...so will wait and see :shrug:


----------



## Morgans19

Good Luck Ladies, I am about to embark on Month 3 with the CBFM - first month peaked on days 13 & 14 and this month peaked on days 14 & 15. I think its a great tool to have. Hope it aint too much longer that I need to use it though :happydance:


----------



## Glowstar

CD12 and got my first peak.....:happydance:


----------



## katestar53

Glowstar said:


> CD12 and got my first peak.....:happydance:

Woooooooooohoooooooooooo Glowstar,thats flippin amazing, you best get bd 'ing

:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Aww thanks Kate.....we BD'd by 5pm and I did an OPK which was not quite positive so hopefully we haven't missed it. BD'd CD5, 7, 8, 10 & 12 so far....OH is knackered :haha:

PS...you are not a million miles from me..I'm in Hyde :winkwink:


----------



## katestar53

Glowstar said:


> Aww thanks Kate.....we BD'd by 5pm and I did an OPK which was not quite positive so hopefully we haven't missed it. BD'd CD5, 7, 8, 10 & 12 so far....OH is knackered :haha:
> 
> PS...you are not a million miles from me..I'm in Hyde :winkwink:

Sounds like you have covered all bases! My OH is the same, he is falling asleep on the sofa as I type!!! I know Hyde, not far from me at all :hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Ladies how do I reset a CBFM ?

x


----------



## katestar53

Hello :flower:

Just found the instructions online :thumbup:

These are the instructions word for word to reset a CBFM, ! Hope it helps!

1. Remove the plastic cap from one end of a clean-unused-test-stick and snap the cap onto the other end of stick. Insert the test stick into the test stick slot of the monitor. The beveled corner on the insertion end of the stick must face in toward the monitor. THE STICK MUST SNAP INTO PLACE TO PERFORM PROPERLY. THE MONITOR SHOULD NOT BE TUNRED ON UNTIL STEP 2.

2. Press and hold the "M" button. Continue pressing the "M" button while turning the monitor on. NOTE: Do not take finger off the "M" button until these directions say to to do so in Step 5.

3. The screen will show the "remove the test stick" symbol(a flashing test stick with an arrow pointing right). Conitnue pressing "M".

4. Keep pressing the "M" button and in about 20 seconds, you will see a screen full of symbols. The screen will also display these symbols when you initially turn the montior on for the FIRST time. This indicates the memory is now cleared of all prior data.

5. Remove test stick first and then QUICKLY release your finger from the "M" button. The memory should now be cleared.

6. Your screen should display a flashing "M" and one or two dashes. If it does not, it will probably show a "1" and an "M" in a non-flashing mode. If so, you will need to repeat all steps of this process. This procedure may take several times before you successfully reset the unit to its"new" state.


7. Start using the monitor on CD 1 as per the instruction booklet. 

:hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

:hugs:

Thank you ! My hubby managed to do it for me. 

Excited to use my CBFM :happydance: I've just received it today and I'm on CD3 ... this is Ok isn't it? I've set it to CD 3

xx


----------



## katestar53

MissyMoo88 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> Thank you ! My hubby managed to do it for me.
> 
> Excited to use my CBFM :happydance: I've just received it today and I'm on CD3 ... this is Ok isn't it? I've set it to CD 3
> 
> xx


No problem :hugs: CD3 is fine, you can set it up anytime up to cd5 xxx


----------



## Glowstar

I didn't start mine until CD5 so you'll be fine...mine asked for a stick on CD6...was low until CD9 then high until CD12 & 13 when got my peaks :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

girls when is it advised to re-set cbfm it will be my 6th cycle next week xx


----------



## looley

Hi all, CD18 and another high for me.

Had an eggy CD21 last month, hopefully we will get one this month too.Got Ov pains and CM (sorry TMI!)

Hubbs :spermy: results came back Normal today after his 2nd SA test
WOOOOOOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!! :happydance: :thumbup: very exciting ,
so I am ov and his spermies are ok, fingers crossed now.
I was just wondering what you guys think... Do you think we are :sex: ing enough on high days???We have been :sex: every night that is a high (just the once!) since cd11 (highs) 

We were going to :sex: before work , after work and before :sleep: ing on eggy days (Going for it this month!!)
Thanks before hand
Looley XX:dust: to everyone


----------



## Glowstar

Glad OH's S/A came back good :thumbup:

Sounds loads to me....BUT doing it more than once a day does reduce sperm count/quality as they can obviously only produce so much :winkwink:
I think once a day is enough, I have read (can't remember where) that sperm quality is better in the morning :winkwink: GOOD LUCK!! :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

dizzyshell said:


> girls when is it advised to re-set cbfm it will be my 6th cycle next week xx

When I read the instructions I understood the CBFM to overwrite data once it got full up,so the next month overwrites the very first so you end up with the latest 6 months data stored. In other words I don't think you need to reset it

Hope that helps x


----------



## Bride2b

dizzyshell said:


> girls when is it advised to re-set cbfm it will be my 6th cycle next week xx

When I read the instructions I understood the CBFM to overwrite data once it got full up,so the next month overwrites the very first so you end up with the latest 6 months data stored. In other words I don't think you need to reset it

Hope that helps x


----------



## leasap

hi ladies, i was definatly going to buy one next cycle if this month is not succesful, so do you think they are a good thing to use???

found a new one on amazon 54quid so hoping to get one next cycle!!!

so do you have to use it from cd 1?? and for how many days?? my cycles are averaging about 32 days as just got cycles back!

but got a smiley face on my digital on CD 21 so hoping the cbfm will help eve more to conceive!!!???

Or any info on it??


----------



## leasap

hi ladies, i was definatly going to buy one next cycle if this month is not succesful, so do you think they are a good thing to use???

found a new one on amazon 54quid so hoping to get one next cycle!!!

so do you have to use it from cd 1?? and for how many days?? my cycles are averaging about 32 days as just got cycles back!

but got a smiley face on my digital on CD 21 so hoping the cbfm will help eve more to conceive!!!???

Or any info on it??


----------



## Glowstar

Your cycles are well within the range it should work for. I suppose really it's like a glorified OPK machine BUT...it gives you a few extra days BEFORE you get a peak which would be the equivalent of a +OPK, so it means you get more warning to get the BD's in :winkwink:

You can start using it CD1-5 :flower:


----------



## katestar53

leasap said:


> hi ladies, i was definatly going to buy one next cycle if this month is not succesful, so do you think they are a good thing to use???
> 
> found a new one on amazon 54quid so hoping to get one next cycle!!!
> 
> so do you have to use it from cd 1?? and for how many days?? my cycles are averaging about 32 days as just got cycles back!
> 
> but got a smiley face on my digital on CD 21 so hoping the cbfm will help eve more to conceive!!!???
> 
> Or any info on it??

Hello leasap, my boyfriend bought one in Jan and we got pregnant 1st cycle :happydance: but unfortunatly mc on the 8th March. I was ovulating so much earlier than I thought, was ov on cd 10/11! Definatley worth the money :thumbup:

Good luck :)

:dust:


----------



## leasap

Are they easy to use? Cos I'm bit blonde and need something easy lol xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

0h yea hun they easy to use like one of the girls said its like having opk but better.

you've to perform urine test like opk when the machine says , usually you get AF the day after AF arrives you set monitor to cd1 , its so simple.Then on cd 6 willstart asking for you to perform a test , thats whenyou wee on stick and put stick in the device after 10mins you remove stick when mointor done and your get your reading. It will be low high peak/egg symbol.

im27/28cycle and cbfm asks for tests on cd6 and my test always low till cd 8+ then i'll get highs for few days then peak cd12-14.

every cycle with cbfm isnt always same ive had myn 6months and every month its differnt where normal opks dont give you insight to when you can bd.

its worth it hun , hasnt worked for me yet but still tells me when to bd and your be jumping for joy when you see the peak/egg reading its crazy lol.

alsoi use cheap opks along with mointor ,as back up get them cheap off ebay /amazon for a couple of quid.

go buy one now now 

start it when AF comes then but you have 5days to set it for your first cycle.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

This is my first cycle using mine and I am excited to see what I learn from it. I also start acupuncture this week so I am hoping to get pregnant this Summer!


----------



## Claire1

:witch: got me! Oh well onwards and upwards, cycle number 3. At least I came on bang on time, very regular cycles..hope thats a good thing?

Good luck to the rest of you in you 2ww
:dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Aww sorry Claire :hugs: onto another cycle of hope :winkwink:


----------



## looley

Claire1 said:


> :witch: got me! Oh well onwards and upwards, cycle number 3. At least I came on bang on time, very regular cycles..hope thats a good thing?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in you 2ww
> :dust:

Sorry Claire1,:sad1: keep that PMA you will get that :bfp: you will :flower:
cd20 for me and another high, been high since cd11 now and we have been :sex:ing everyday since cd11! Got my eggy cd21 last month really really hope I get it tommorrow :growlmad: or I will be seriously fed up:cry: 
:dust: to everyone Looley XXX


----------



## Claire1

looley said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> :witch: got me! Oh well onwards and upwards, cycle number 3. At least I came on bang on time, very regular cycles..hope thats a good thing?
> 
> Good luck to the rest of you in you 2ww
> :dust:
> 
> Sorry Claire1,:sad1: keep that PMA you will get that :bfp: you will :flower:
> cd20 for me and another high, been high since cd11 now and we have been :sex:ing everyday since cd11! Got my eggy cd21 last month really really hope I get it tommorrow :growlmad: or I will be seriously fed up:cry:
> :dust: to everyone Looley XXXClick to expand...

Thank you :flower: Staying positive, it will happen! I kind of have a gut feeling it will happen later in the year though for some reason..dont know why, just do?
My goodness you've been busy, you'll be glad once you've had your peak so you can have a break ha ha
Good luck for your peak tom.xx :dust:


----------



## Missnikki

Hi, :hi:
I hope you don't mind me joining in..
This is my first cycle using the CBFM, I have been TTC since July last year. My periods are irregular, well they are between 31 and 35 days, but the CBFM said I peaked on day 14 and 15 which I thought was too early?? Could it be wrong as it is my first cycle and it is getting to know me? I am trying not be negative about it as at least I peaked but I am even doubting this now! Help! :wacko:
Thanks xx
:flower:


----------



## Claire1

Missnikki said:


> Hi, :hi:
> I hope you don't mind me joining in..
> This is my first cycle using the CBFM, I have been TTC since July last year. My periods are irregular, well they are between 31 and 35 days, but the CBFM said I peaked on day 14 and 15 which I thought was too early?? Could it be wrong as it is my first cycle and it is getting to know me? I am trying not be negative about it as at least I peaked but I am even doubting this now! Help! :wacko:
> Thanks xx
> :flower:

Hiya, welcome.
The monitor is getting to know you so prob not 100% accurate, but prob close enough, good chance you might have ov'd. Next month you'll have better idea for sure. xx


----------



## Missnikki

Claire1 said:


> Missnikki said:
> 
> 
> Hi, :hi:
> I hope you don't mind me joining in..
> This is my first cycle using the CBFM, I have been TTC since July last year. My periods are irregular, well they are between 31 and 35 days, but the CBFM said I peaked on day 14 and 15 which I thought was too early?? Could it be wrong as it is my first cycle and it is getting to know me? I am trying not be negative about it as at least I peaked but I am even doubting this now! Help! :wacko:
> Thanks xx
> :flower:
> 
> Hiya, welcome.
> The monitor is getting to know you so prob not 100% accurate, but prob close enough, good chance you might have ov'd. Next month you'll have better idea for sure. xxClick to expand...

Hiya,
Thank you for your reply..I sort of guessed as much.
Didn't think it would so frustrating :headspin:
Thanks again xx


----------



## Glowstar

Is anyone charting and using the CBFM? I had 2 peaks and my final high and only got a temp rise today which when the cbfm was reading low.....from reading the instructions it says 70+% of people will ovulate on the 2nd peak....but I seem to have Ov'd on the last high.....confusing :wacko: either that or I had a really slow egg :dohh:
Not sure what Ov day to go for...temps say CD14...but based on Fertility Friends info on the cbfm and the monitor itself it's CD13.
Suppose it doesn't matter really...just couldn't really find much info on people Ov'ing on the last high :winkwink:


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Glowstar said:


> Is anyone charting and using the CBFM? I had 2 peaks and my final high and only got a temp rise today which when the cbfm was reading low.....from reading the instructions it says 70+% of people will ovulate on the 2nd peak....but I seem to have Ov'd on the last high.....confusing :wacko: either that or I had a really slow egg :dohh:
> Not sure what Ov day to go for...temps say CD14...but based on Fertility Friends info on the cbfm and the monitor itself it's CD13.
> Suppose it doesn't matter really...just couldn't really find much info on people Ov'ing on the last high :winkwink:

Glowstar~

I am using the CBFM and temping but this is my first cycle using it so I may not be any help to you yet until I master it.

D~


----------



## leasap

dizzyshell said:


> 0h yea hun they easy to use like one of the girls said its like having opk but better.
> 
> you've to perform urine test like opk when the machine says , usually you get AF the day after AF arrives you set monitor to cd1 , its so simple.Then on cd 6 willstart asking for you to perform a test , thats whenyou wee on stick and put stick in the device after 10mins you remove stick when mointor done and your get your reading. It will be low high peak/egg symbol.
> 
> im27/28cycle and cbfm asks for tests on cd6 and my test always low till cd 8+ then i'll get highs for few days then peak cd12-14.
> 
> every cycle with cbfm isnt always same ive had myn 6months and every month its differnt where normal opks dont give you insight to when you can bd.
> 
> 
> its worth it hun , hasnt worked for me yet but still tells me when to bd and your be jumping for joy when you see the peak/egg reading its crazy lol.
> 
> alsoi use cheap opks along with mointor ,as back up get them cheap off ebay /amazon for a couple of quid.
> 
> go buy one now now
> 
> start it when AF comes then but you have 5days to set it for your first cycle.

Thank u very much for your reply was very helpful :) I'm on CD 4 ATM so to late to try it this cycle as can't buy it till I get paid tmrw, so on Monday I'm going to buy the one of amazon :)

Last few cycles I was using the ICs O tests which I bought off eBay but found one cycle it never got a real positive so last cycle I bought loads of clearblue digital tests and normal clearblue tests and got my smiley face and positive on CD 21 but witch got me again! 

We been ttc over 2 yrs now had couple of problems but main prob was no periods so this is my 6th natural cycle and they are getting heavier so hopefully they are here to stay now :)

Going to buy some pre seed to for this cycle! So hopefully next cycle if no joy I will be fully equipped with my cbfm, pre seed, ICs tests and might see a good outcome! 

The cbfm will hopefully bring me and DF so good news!!! Here's to the cbfm to give us BFPs this year!!!!

Wow I just went on lol!!! 

Xxxxxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

leasap said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 0h yea hun they easy to use like one of the girls said its like having opk but better.
> 
> you've to perform urine test like opk when the machine says , usually you get AF the day after AF arrives you set monitor to cd1 , its so simple.Then on cd 6 willstart asking for you to perform a test , thats whenyou wee on stick and put stick in the device after 10mins you remove stick when mointor done and your get your reading. It will be low high peak/egg symbol.
> 
> im27/28cycle and cbfm asks for tests on cd6 and my test always low till cd 8+ then i'll get highs for few days then peak cd12-14.
> 
> every cycle with cbfm isnt always same ive had myn 6months and every month its differnt where normal opks dont give you insight to when you can bd.
> 
> 
> its worth it hun , hasnt worked for me yet but still tells me when to bd and your be jumping for joy when you see the peak/egg reading its crazy lol.
> 
> alsoi use cheap opks along with mointor ,as back up get them cheap off ebay /amazon for a couple of quid.
> 
> go buy one now now
> 
> start it when AF comes then but you have 5days to set it for your first cycle.
> 
> Thank u very much for your reply was very helpful :) I'm on CD 4 ATM so to late to try it this cycle as can't buy it till I get paid tmrw, so on Monday I'm going to buy the one of amazon :)
> 
> Last few cycles I was using the ICs O tests which I bought off eBay but found one cycle it never got a real positive so last cycle I bought loads of clearblue digital tests and normal clearblue tests and got my smiley face and positive on CD 21 but witch got me again!
> 
> We been ttc over 2 yrs now had couple of problems but main prob was no periods so this is my 6th natural cycle and they are getting heavier so hopefully they are here to stay now :)
> 
> Going to buy some pre seed to for this cycle! So hopefully next cycle if no joy I will be fully equipped with my cbfm, pre seed, ICs tests and might see a good outcome!
> 
> The cbfm will hopefully bring me and DF so good news!!! Here's to the cbfm to give us BFPs this year!!!!
> 
> Wow I just went on lol!!!
> 
> XxxxxxxClick to expand...


ive been using cbfm now 6cycles no joy , been ttc 16months i got preg in 6weeks 5yrs ago , im having every test under the sun done so far all good just gota dye test go through.

yes u might aswell get cbfm if your spending silly amounts on cb opks , im same i buy opks cb ones also even with cbfm, its sad but i cant stopmyself.yet im not one who tests with hpts i never do that just opks.

goodluck hun get yourself one they are very good xx


----------



## looley

Morning all, :flower:
Well cd22 for me and still high no eggy this month:sad2:
Has this ever happened to anyone else? It's my second month cbfm and I got an eggy last month (Cd21 and Cd22):thumbup:

However I have been under lots more stress than usual and was actually signed off from work for two weeks by my doctor a few weeks ago, I wonder if it's this?
I have used opks in the evening last few days as was expecting the eggy , but no show? Oh well ,I suppose all we can do is will keep :sex:ing , we have done this am!
:dust: to all XXX
Looley XX


----------



## Glowstar

I def think stress can delay ovulate and even AF so maybe you need to chill :coffee: and hopefully that eggy will turn up soon :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

PS...meant to say I have ovulated between CD10-16 so that's a six day difference....it's the LP (end of cycle) which normally stays the same.....not the ovulation day :winkwink: so my cycles have been between 24-30 days long.


----------



## Claire1

looley said:


> Morning all, :flower:
> Well cd22 for me and still high no eggy this month:sad2:
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? It's my second month cbfm and I got an eggy last month (Cd21 and Cd22):thumbup:
> 
> However I have been under lots more stress than usual and was actually signed off from work for two weeks by my doctor a few weeks ago, I wonder if it's this?
> I have used opks in the evening last few days as was expecting the eggy , but no show? Oh well ,I suppose all we can do is will keep :sex:ing , we have done this am!
> :dust: to all XXX
> Looley XX

Sorry you haven't peaked yet, there is still time though. FX'd xx


----------



## looley

looley said:


> Morning all, :flower:
> Well cd22 for me and still high no eggy this month:sad2:
> Has this ever happened to anyone else? It's my second month cbfm and I got an eggy last month (Cd21 and Cd22):thumbup:
> 
> However I have been under lots more stress than usual and was actually signed off from work for two weeks by my doctor a few weeks ago, I wonder if it's this?
> I have used opks in the evening last few days as was expecting the eggy , but no show? Oh well ,I suppose all we can do is will keep :sex:ing , we have done this am!
> :dust: to all XXX
> Looley XX

Hi everyone,Just a thought, I have been taking so many vitamins - multi preg , vitamin b complex and eve primrose, that I stopped them this month as was worried I was overloading on some vitamins , but I have been taking them since Dec and to be honest since then my periods have been more regular. You don't think it's this that's stopping me getting my eggy do you?? or am I being :wacko:!!!:growlmad:


----------



## Glowstar

I wouldn't think it would make much difference to be honest :shrug: CD22.....are you on high's? bet you get your peak tomorrow or day after...your cycle might be a couple of days longer :winkwink:


----------



## leasap

Hi ladies managed to buy a new one off eBay so will use it next cycle! 

Can someone just roughly explain how to use it? As will prob yet confused x


----------



## junipertree

Hello everyone! I'm new to the forums.. this is my 1st cycle with the CBEFM and my 3rd cycle "really TTC". I temped the 2nd month to confirm O, but temping makes me a stress case so I've stopped. The CBEFM is a great, lower key way to track my cycle.

I'm 34, just off BCP (during which I didn't have any periods), and I'm afraid I have a very short luteal phase. 

I'm taking B6, progesterone cream (after O), baby aspirin, preseed, and using OPKs. I'm at 6DPO and I have an appointment with a fertility expert next week to make sure all my ducks are in a row.

Sticky BD to everyone!


----------



## junipertree

looley said:


> Hi everyone,Just a thought, I have been taking so many vitamins - multi preg , vitamin b complex and eve primrose, that I stopped them this month as was worried I was overloading on some vitamins , but I have been taking them since Dec and to be honest since then my periods have been more regular. You don't think it's this that's stopping me getting my eggy do you?? or am I being :wacko:!!!:growlmad:

Are you taking EPO all month long? That could definitely mess up your cycle as from my understanding, you only want to take it before O (it causes contractions post O which could prevent implantation)


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Juniper...welcome and good luck with your appt :hugs: you are right you are only supposed to take EPO until Ov and then stop. 
I've read mixed reviews about Baby Aspirin, I have heard that because it thins the blood it can actually cause a thin lining and also MC :shrug:


----------



## junipertree

Glowstar said:


> Hi Juniper...welcome and good luck with your appt :hugs: you are right you are only supposed to take EPO until Ov and then stop.
> I've read mixed reviews about Baby Aspirin, I have heard that because it thins the blood it can actually cause a thin lining and also MC :shrug:

Oohhh good to know, thanks!


----------



## Glowstar

Maybe do a bit more research on that but one of the ladies on another thread I am on was told by her Dr to NOT take it for those reasons :flower:


----------



## looley

still waiting for this blinking egg argggggggggggggggggggghhhhhhhhhhhhhh
cd24 and still highs (since cd11) :cry: :wacko:

:dust: to everyone
Laura XX


----------



## Glowstar

Just keep BD'ing every other day...just in case it's missed your surge somehow...FX'd the magic egg appears soon...like waiting for Easter :haha::hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

I'm on CD 9 no highs yet, not sure when to expect them though as thieves my first month. I hope it's soon !!

Everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ladies, 

I'm on CD 9 no highs yet, not sure when to expect them though as thieves my first month. I hope it's soon !!

Everything crossed for you all xx


----------



## Glowstar

It's obviously still getting used to you. What day do you ovulate on average? My average is CD13 (this month CD14) mine started asking for sticks on CD6 and got first high on CD9 then peak CD12 &13. Apparantly most people Ov on the 2nd peak but I Ov'd on the last high...so keep BD'ing just in case.
My problem is I always start early and come Ov time we are both knackered :wacko: so this time going to wait until my 3rd high and then BD everyday :winkwink:

Good Luck!!!!


----------



## looley

Glowstar said:


> Just keep BD'ing every other day...just in case it's missed your surge somehow...FX'd the magic egg appears soon...like waiting for Easter :haha::hugs:

Ah thanks glowstar, we have been:sex:ing every day I'm bloody exhausted fingers crossed aye
:dust:
Looley xx


----------



## dizzyshell

hey ladies , well i got to cd 30 yesterday or usual 27 day cycle , so 3days late , but knew wasntpreg as been 16months and you know .Well AF arrived fullforce this morning as per usual .

cd 2 for me cycle 6 grrrrrrrrrn

need seesome light at end of tunnel .Im having dye/lapdone 3rd may its my last test to see why bfns so far im okno endo/cycts STI'S.

ANYONE ON NEW CYCLE XX


----------



## mozzyc

Just ordered mine off ebay today! Yay!!


----------



## Claire1

Hey all, CD6 for me. Will prob be asked to poas cd9, was chuffed to have peaked last month. Had a really short af though this month, normally about 4 days, only had it for 2 days and not very heavy (tmi) so dont know whats going on there? But hey, not complaining!!
Hope you all ok? Hope you get some answers soon dizzy xx


----------



## leasap

Just waiting for mine to arrive! But can't use it till next cycle! 

Can anyone tell me does it tell u when your close to ovulation ? As don't want to miss it when I start using it xx


----------



## looley

Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dizzyshell :hugs:

Omg if that bloody machine gives me another high tommorrow I am going to screeeeaaaammmmm and throw it out of the window!!

Cd25 and still high , been on highs since cd11 now.That's 15 days !!!! and still no eggy!!! 
Only 7days until af is due? surley If the eggy was coming it would have been and gone by now and if it's not come yet that's a short LP isn't it .. something bloody extra to worry about- that I haven't o'v yet??
Last month I was worrying I wasn't o'v , but stopped worrying about that when test came back ok. 

Like I said previously I have used opks every evening this week to check and still no + as yet.
Still :sex:ing every night, just incase.Sooo tired!! I don't know if I have bloody o'v and the machine has missed it. Thinking of using 'soy' CD3-6 next month.
I dunno , what does everyone think?

:dust: to everyone
Looley XXX


----------



## dizzyshell

looley said:


> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dizzyshell :hugs:
> 
> Omg if that bloody machine gives me another high tommorrow I am going to screeeeaaaammmmm and throw it out of the window!!
> 
> Cd25 and still high , been on highs since cd11 now.That's 15 days !!!! and still no eggy!!!
> Only 7days until af is due? surley If the eggy was coming it would have been and gone by now and if it's not come yet that's a short LP isn't it .. something bloody extra to worry about- that I haven't o'v yet??
> Last month I was worrying I wasn't o'v , but stopped worrying about that when test came back ok.
> 
> Like I said previously I have used opks every evening this week to check and still no + as yet.
> Still :sex:ing every night, just incase.Sooo tired!! I don't know if I have bloody o'v and the machine has missed it. Thinking of using 'soy' CD3-6 next month.
> I dunno , what does everyone think?
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> Looley XXX


Hmmmmmm

how many cycles have you been using cbfm hun ?
and have you got peaks before ??

hard for to anserw until i know history.
but i use 2other opks ontop of cbfm , and when cbfm gives me my egg my other 2 opks (1 cb standard line opk and 2.cheapy ebay opk) come up postive also.
last cycle ,i used cb line opk late at 8pm usually do them bout 5pm and i got postive cb line and next day got egg off cbfm.
its my 6th cycle now and only time i didnt peak was my first month using cbfm.
usually my peaks are very similar every cycle cd 11,12 13 .But my highs are strange sometimes i get highs from cd 8 till peak and others imlow till peak.

I think you havent ovulated as yet as opks u using are also not postive so i think your ovulate hun and id gowith cbfm.

also, the stick in cbfm , have you had 2 lines same differnce to eachother yet ?
wheni peak both lines same and on my 2nd peak itsnt as dark, so thats another sign if your stick has 2 strong lines or they getting stronger u will ovulate.

hun ,you got loads of bd in and covered it , so dont worry and upset yourself 
pop on later see if you got eggy 
goodluck xxx


----------



## looley

dizzyshell said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dizzyshell :hugs:
> 
> Omg if that bloody machine gives me another high tommorrow I am going to screeeeaaaammmmm and throw it out of the window!!
> 
> Cd25 and still high , been on highs since cd11 now.That's 15 days !!!! and still no eggy!!!
> Only 7days until af is due? surley If the eggy was coming it would have been and gone by now and if it's not come yet that's a short LP isn't it .. something bloody extra to worry about- that I haven't o'v yet??
> Last month I was worrying I wasn't o'v , but stopped worrying about that when test came back ok.
> 
> Like I said previously I have used opks every evening this week to check and still no + as yet.
> Still :sex:ing every night, just incase.Sooo tired!! I don't know if I have bloody o'v and the machine has missed it. Thinking of using 'soy' CD3-6 next month.
> I dunno , what does everyone think?
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> Looley XXX
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> how many cycles have you been using cbfm hun ?
> and have you got peaks before ??
> 
> hard for to anserw until i know history.
> but i use 2other opks ontop of cbfm , and when cbfm gives me my egg my other 2 opks (1 cb standard line opk and 2.cheapy ebay opk) come up postive also.
> last cycle ,i used cb line opk late at 8pm usually do them bout 5pm and i got postive cb line and next day got egg off cbfm.
> its my 6th cycle now and only time i didnt peak was my first month using cbfm.
> usually my peaks are very similar every cycle cd 11,12 13 .But my highs are strange sometimes i get highs from cd 8 till peak and others imlow till peak.
> 
> I think you havent ovulated as yet as opks u using are also not postive so i think your ovulate hun and id gowith cbfm.
> 
> also, the stick in cbfm , have you had 2 lines same differnce to eachother yet ?
> wheni peak both lines same and on my 2nd peak itsnt as dark, so thats another sign if your stick has 2 strong lines or they getting stronger u will ovulate.
> 
> hun ,you got loads of bd in and covered it , so dont worry and upset yourself
> pop on later see if you got eggy
> goodluck xxxClick to expand...

Thanks for your quick reply dizzyshell :flower: This is my second month cbfm , got peaks last month cd21 and cd22 , had loads and loads of highs before and wasn't really expecting an eggy. So am three/four days later now -cd25 and still on highs. Yes opks haven't showed anything, just worrying I have missed it especially with af being only 7 days away??? I think I might have been using the opks a tad early - I have been doing them at about 6pm each evening. Did them from cd21 onwards as was expecting an egg from then onwards afer last month. not had two lines the same as yet on cbfm,
the machine has used 17sticks now!!! It will only ask for 3 more won't it?? They don't ask for more than 20 do they? I dunno frustrating huh :wacko: 
:dust: to you dizzyshell XXLooleyXX


----------



## Jesdene

Hi looley,

It's all very confusing isn't it?! This is my fiourth cycle with cbfm with quite different months each time. Last month, like u, I has high fertility for ages ( came on cd 12 and then I got eggy finally on cd25. Cycle was 38 days. This month, got high on cd17 and only had go wait til cd19 for eggy. So, there's still time for u to ov!


----------



## cylla2000

Well just coming back to let you know girls that i got my BFP using the cbfm only 5 cycle using it and seriously 3 cycle were just bad timing BD for us this past month we BD on both peak days (egg) one rest day and BD one more time and bingo I am overthe moon. I find out with also charting that i was ovulating sometime a day or two days after the second egg or on the high day after. All i have to say THANK YOU CLEARBLUE :happydance::happydance: bady dust to you all girls and don't loose hope it really give you the best days for you to conceive. I still cannot beleive after a lifetime of infertility and problems i will be mom of three angels! god bless!


----------



## MissyMoo88

Congrats cylla2000, wishing you a h&h 9 months.

Stash I usually ovulate between CD13-14, my cycles are 26 days... Until February's cycle which was 45 days. 

CD 11 today, still no high. Took my last soy isoflavones on CD 9 , they recommend you ovulate somewhere between 5-10 days after your last tablets ... Fingers crossed anyways !! Getting a little worried now !

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Cylla :hugs:

Looley...hope that bloody egg makes an appearance soon :wacko:

7DPO...not much happening....hate the TWW :growlmad:


----------



## dizzyshell

looley said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looley said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dizzyshell :hugs:
> 
> Omg if that bloody machine gives me another high tommorrow I am going to screeeeaaaammmmm and throw it out of the window!!
> 
> Cd25 and still high , been on highs since cd11 now.That's 15 days !!!! and still no eggy!!!
> Only 7days until af is due? surley If the eggy was coming it would have been and gone by now and if it's not come yet that's a short LP isn't it .. something bloody extra to worry about- that I haven't o'v yet??
> Last month I was worrying I wasn't o'v , but stopped worrying about that when test came back ok.
> 
> Like I said previously I have used opks every evening this week to check and still no + as yet.
> Still :sex:ing every night, just incase.Sooo tired!! I don't know if I have bloody o'v and the machine has missed it. Thinking of using 'soy' CD3-6 next month.
> I dunno , what does everyone think?
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> Looley XXX
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> how many cycles have you been using cbfm hun ?
> and have you got peaks before ??
> 
> hard for to anserw until i know history.
> but i use 2other opks ontop of cbfm , and when cbfm gives me my egg my other 2 opks (1 cb standard line opk and 2.cheapy ebay opk) come up postive also.
> last cycle ,i used cb line opk late at 8pm usually do them bout 5pm and i got postive cb line and next day got egg off cbfm.
> its my 6th cycle now and only time i didnt peak was my first month using cbfm.
> usually my peaks are very similar every cycle cd 11,12 13 .But my highs are strange sometimes i get highs from cd 8 till peak and others imlow till peak.
> 
> I think you havent ovulated as yet as opks u using are also not postive so i think your ovulate hun and id gowith cbfm.
> 
> also, the stick in cbfm , have you had 2 lines same differnce to eachother yet ?
> wheni peak both lines same and on my 2nd peak itsnt as dark, so thats another sign if your stick has 2 strong lines or they getting stronger u will ovulate.
> 
> hun ,you got loads of bd in and covered it , so dont worry and upset yourself
> pop on later see if you got eggy
> goodluck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply dizzyshell :flower: This is my second month cbfm , got peaks last month cd21 and cd22 , had loads and loads of highs before and wasn't really expecting an eggy. So am three/four days later now -cd25 and still on highs. Yes opks haven't showed anything, just worrying I have missed it especially with af being only 7 days away??? I think I might have been using the opks a tad early - I have been doing them at about 6pm each evening. Did them from cd21 onwards as was expecting an egg from then onwards afer last month. not had two lines the same as yet on cbfm,
> the machine has used 17sticks now!!! It will only ask for 3 more won't it?? They don't ask for more than 20 do they? I dunno frustrating huh :wacko:
> :dust: to you dizzyshell XXLooleyXXClick to expand...



hi hun , if you got peak on 1st cycle , then youshould have no issues of getting cycle 2 peaks .Also them cbfm sticks havent had 2 strong lines as yet , so id safley say you havent ovulated as yet and its a long cycle .
how many days are your cycles usually???
you 're late ov thoe if you only got 7days left , but still have time ovulate.
also opks , i use todo myn about 5pm then last cycle i was late to do opk and had do it at 8.30pm and i got postive 2 cb lines on opk , and next day got my egg on cbfm and 2lines on cheapy opk , so maybe doing your other opka bit later in night could help.
you cant of ovulated by sounds of it yet hun, so just keep trying .

also a know few people off here and other ttc forums , have got bfp when they didnt get their eggys on cbfm , i seen loads hun try and stay calm
so hope ya eggy shows keep usposted xxxxxxxx


----------



## looley

dizzyshell said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looley said:
> 
> 
> Sorry to hear the :witch: got you dizzyshell :hugs:
> 
> Omg if that bloody machine gives me another high tommorrow I am going to screeeeaaaammmmm and throw it out of the window!!
> 
> Cd25 and still high , been on highs since cd11 now.That's 15 days !!!! and still no eggy!!!
> Only 7days until af is due? surley If the eggy was coming it would have been and gone by now and if it's not come yet that's a short LP isn't it .. something bloody extra to worry about- that I haven't o'v yet??
> Last month I was worrying I wasn't o'v , but stopped worrying about that when test came back ok.
> 
> Like I said previously I have used opks every evening this week to check and still no + as yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still :sex:ing every night, just incase.Sooo tired!! I don't know if I have bloody o'v and the machine has missed it. Thinking of using 'soy' CD3-6 next month.
> I dunno , what does everyone think?
> 
> :dust: to everyone
> Looley XXX
> 
> 
> Hmmmmmm
> 
> how many cycles have you been using cbfm hun ?
> and have you got peaks before ??
> 
> hard for to anserw until i know history.
> but i use 2other opks ontop of cbfm , and when cbfm gives me my egg my other 2 opks (1 cb standard line opk and 2.cheapy ebay opk) come up postive also.
> last cycle ,i used cb line opk late at 8pm usually do them bout 5pm and i got postive cb line and next day got egg off cbfm.
> its my 6th cycle now and only time i didnt peak was my first month using cbfm.
> usually my peaks are very similar every cycle cd 11,12 13 .But my highs are strange sometimes i get highs from cd 8 till peak and others imlow till peak.
> 
> I think you havent ovulated as yet as opks u using are also not postive so i think your ovulate hun and id gowith cbfm.
> 
> also, the stick in cbfm , have you had 2 lines same differnce to eachother yet ?
> wheni peak both lines same and on my 2nd peak itsnt as dark, so thats another sign if your stick has 2 strong lines or they getting stronger u will ovulate.
> 
> hun ,you got loads of bd in and covered it , so dont worry and upset yourself
> pop on later see if you got eggy
> goodluck xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks for your quick reply dizzyshell :flower: This is my second month cbfm , got peaks last month cd21 and cd22 , had loads and loads of highs before and wasn't really expecting an eggy. So am three/four days later now -cd25 and still on highs. Yes opks haven't showed anything, just worrying I have missed it especially with af being only 7 days away??? I think I might have been using the opks a tad early - I have been doing them at about 6pm each evening. Did them from cd21 onwards as was expecting an egg from then onwards afer last month. not had two lines the same as yet on cbfm,
> the machine has used 17sticks now!!! It will only ask for 3 more won't it?? They don't ask for more than 20 do they? I dunno frustrating huh :wacko:
> :dust: to you dizzyshell XXLooleyXXClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hi hun , if you got peak on 1st cycle , then youshould have no issues of getting cycle 2 peaks .Also them cbfm sticks havent had 2 strong lines as yet , so id safley say you havent ovulated as yet and its a long cycle .
> how many days are your cycles usually???
> you 're late ov thoe if you only got 7days left , but still have time ovulate.
> also opks , i use todo myn about 5pm then last cycle i was late to do opk and had do it at 8.30pm and i got postive 2 cb lines on opk , and next day got my egg on cbfm and 2lines on cheapy opk , so maybe doing your other opka bit later in night could help.
> you cant of ovulated by sounds of it yet hun, so just keep trying .
> 
> also a know few people off here and other ttc forums , have got bfp when they didnt get their eggys on cbfm , i seen loads hun try and stay calm
> so hope ya eggy shows keep usposted xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Congratulations cylla2000!!!:thumbup::thumbup: fantastic news - brings us all hope! Thanks Glowstar ... but still no bloody egg and another high!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arggghhhhh!!!!!
dizzyshell thanks for above! Trying to keep calm and still :sex: every day! I read on another forum that my mum found (she's reading up for me!!) that a girl phoned the helpline when she had this problem of constant highs and they said the cbfm will give you highs continously until it gets your egg, so it may have missed it. bloody typical! That's great that you read some girls don't get an eggy and still get preggers from highs. I would have :sex: twice on both peak days though :growlmad: but oh well never mind we have :sex: ed
everyday. Hope it's been enough. Does anyone know if it will ask for more than 20 sticks as I have put blinking 18 in it! :dust: to everyone XXX


----------



## Chello

I was looking at them monitors the other day, but i use the ovualtion kits. I hope these work well for you all, if they do a good job let me know please then i'll think about getting one as well!!

Chello x


----------



## Sparklywand

Hi Girls,

Well i'm not totally sure and sat here in shock that I am typing this but I think I got my BFP!

I took a test tonight after work and it has two lines, one a little darker than the other.. It is my 2nd cycle with cbfm and first time it has recognised a peak.

Should I try and upload a picture? Or go and get another test?

The thing is i'm supposed to be going to the hospital in two days for an ultrasound to see if I have PCOS after a hormone imbalance shown on a blood test. Everyone knows i will be going for this, but I don't think I will be able to now.

Not sure what to tell them - yikes!!

Im so happy but nervous at the same time that my eyes are deceiving me. Spoke to hubby and he is ecstatic but we are both being cautious! xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hoooo Sparkly :happydance::happydance:

Upload a piccie in the gallery section and let us know and we will go and have a look :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparklywand

ok going to try put a new thread up now in gallery x


----------



## Claire1

Sparklywand said:


> Hi Girls,
> 
> Well i'm not totally sure and sat here in shock that I am typing this but I think I got my BFP!
> 
> I took a test tonight after work and it has two lines, one a little darker than the other.. It is my 2nd cycle with cbfm and first time it has recognised a peak.
> 
> Should I try and upload a picture? Or go and get another test?
> 
> The thing is i'm supposed to be going to the hospital in two days for an ultrasound to see if I have PCOS after a hormone imbalance shown on a blood test. Everyone knows i will be going for this, but I don't think I will be able to now.
> 
> Not sure what to tell them - yikes!!
> 
> Im so happy but nervous at the same time that my eyes are deceiving me. Spoke to hubby and he is ecstatic but we are both being cautious! xxx

Thanks for the pm, I am truely thrilled for you! Get a pic up!!! :happydance:
So fill us in, when and how often did you bd? Have you taken anything to help? Tips tips tips!!!! Lol


----------



## Sparklywand

Thanks Claire!

Well we BD'd on the first peak day and actually didn't the second because hubby wasn't well - but he was better the day after so did it then.

I don't know if it is because I took my mind off it because I knew I was going for this hospital scan that worked?

I have been stressing out big style. I really think it's down to the monitor and that we must have been bding at the wrong times. I also shoved a pillow underneath me to raise me up a bit afterwards?!?

I was just so overjoyed that I actually got a peak that I can't quite believe this!! x


----------



## Claire1

Well you appear to have done the job! Sad I've lost my buddy, but thrilled for you. You've given me hope :) Keep me updated. Dont worry about your scan troubles, perhaps say they cancelled your appointment and have postponed for another time? Or you need more blood tests first? x


----------



## Morgans19

Congratulations! Great job!! I am onto month 3 with the CBFM, on CD 8 plus hospital tomorrow, so lets see what they say too! I should "peak around day 13-14 going by other months. I am now charting on fertility friend and taking temps - anyone else do this?


----------



## Claire1

Same as me Morgans19, I'm cycle 3 TTc and with cbfm,cd7 and should also ovulate cd 14ish fingers crossed for bfp's this cycle!


----------



## Morgans19

Hope so Claire, its just so frustrating - we have been TTC for over a year, hence hospital tomorrow - I am armed with all my FF charts!! Well a few of them cos only just started doing that since Jan, but itll give them some ideas about length of cycles, monitor readings and now temps too. This just takes over your life!!! Good luck


----------



## Glowstar

Good luck tomorrow Morgans :winkwink::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

congrats all bfp weldone xx

i so wish it wouldwork for me its my 6th cycle im cd 3 today and getting in-painet .ive lap/dye test booked 3rd may my last test to see whats wrong .

ive been preg before 6yrs ago sadly i had abortion and hated myself ever since now imback with the father and were older and ready to start a family.it happend in 6weeks before now its month 16 and im seriously getting worried.i thought buying cbfm id pin point right time and bang bfp , but it hasnt worked that way .Beenusing opks 1 month prior to cbfm sofor near on a year i didnt knowwhen i was ovulating.
ive had every test undersun and got lap/dye next month , im so fed up girls just want a break.

goodluck to everyone great to see cbfm is changing lifes for the better xxxx


----------



## snl41296

hey girls just checking in on everyone have not been on. I try to just focus now on me and DH and trying, this cycle was 13 and my CBFM didnt detect my EGG this cycle which is a first. I know I ovulated b/c my CM and also I back up my CBFM with OPK'S and it was very very dark sunday and monday of which we BD'ed every other day and on monday :thumbup::winkwink: we go to the fertility doctor April 29th unless by chance I am PG! which would be nice. time will tell right


----------



## bondgirl1981

grrr i thought this monitor was supposed to make me LESS confused about my cycle. I am hoping it just cos it was my first cycle with it but i got a high on CD12 then 14 more highs before it went back to low (with test) yesterday. Its now just flashing M at me? so god knows what happened there....

Congratulations to everyone with the BFP this month and fingers crossed to those still waiting to see...


----------



## looley

congratulaitons sparklywand! 
You lucky girl wooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance: 
so nice to hear good news inbetween us all stressing! Good luck morgans19 too on your hosp appointment.

Well cd27 for me and yup you've guessed it another bloody high , after 19 sticks I ain't expecting an eggy now , as my cycle is 32 days and I know I have af cramps this morning :cry: unless they are implantation pains!!:shrug: ha ha trying to have a PMA!! Ha ha oh well I have been so so so so soooooooooooo stressed this month I am not bloody suprised if the eggy didn't come. So onwards and upwards let's see what happens aye?I just hope it won't ask for more than 20 sticks it's a bloody expensive buisness this ttc isn't it ladies!!!
:dust: to all of you
Looley XXXX


----------



## Claire1

looley said:


> congratulaitons sparklywand!
> You lucky girl wooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> so nice to hear good news inbetween us all stressing! Good luck morgans19 too on your hosp appointment.
> 
> Well cd27 for me and yup you've guessed it another bloody high , after 19 sticks I ain't expecting an eggy now , as my cycle is 32 days and I know I have af cramps this morning :cry: unless they are implantation pains!!:shrug: ha ha trying to have a PMA!! Ha ha oh well I have been so so so so soooooooooooo stressed this month I am not bloody suprised if the eggy didn't come. So onwards and upwards let's see what happens aye?I just hope it won't ask for more than 20 sticks it's a bloody expensive buisness this ttc isn't it ladies!!!
> :dust: to all of you
> Looley XXXX

Good to hear a positive attitude! Hope you have a stress free month for your next cycle and get your eggy :)


----------



## looley

Claire1 said:


> looley said:
> 
> 
> congratulaitons sparklywand!
> You lucky girl wooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> so nice to hear good news inbetween us all stressing! Good luck morgans19 too on your hosp appointment.
> 
> Well cd27 for me and yup you've guessed it another bloody high , after 19 sticks I ain't expecting an eggy now , as my cycle is 32 days and I know I have af cramps this morning :cry: unless they are implantation pains!!:shrug: ha ha trying to have a PMA!! Ha ha oh well I have been so so so so soooooooooooo stressed this month I am not bloody suprised if the eggy didn't come. So onwards and upwards let's see what happens aye?I just hope it won't ask for more than 20 sticks it's a bloody expensive buisness this ttc isn't it ladies!!!
> :dust: to all of you
> Looley XXXX
> 
> Good to hear a positive attitude! Hope you have a stress free month for your next cycle and get your eggy :)Click to expand...

thanks claire1:flower: so about seven days for you 'till ov.I find even though the cbfm is supposed to sort of help us , it stresses me out waiting for that eggy and even more if it doesn't bloody arrive!:dust: to you Looley XXX


----------



## Claire1

looley said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looley said:
> 
> 
> congratulaitons sparklywand!
> You lucky girl wooo hooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:happydance:
> so nice to hear good news inbetween us all stressing! Good luck morgans19 too on your hosp appointment.
> 
> Well cd27 for me and yup you've guessed it another bloody high , after 19 sticks I ain't expecting an eggy now , as my cycle is 32 days and I know I have af cramps this morning :cry: unless they are implantation pains!!:shrug: ha ha trying to have a PMA!! Ha ha oh well I have been so so so so soooooooooooo stressed this month I am not bloody suprised if the eggy didn't come. So onwards and upwards let's see what happens aye?I just hope it won't ask for more than 20 sticks it's a bloody expensive buisness this ttc isn't it ladies!!!
> :dust: to all of you
> Looley XXXX
> 
> Good to hear a positive attitude! Hope you have a stress free month for your next cycle and get your eggy :)Click to expand...
> 
> thanks claire1:flower: so about seven days for you 'till ov.I find even though the cbfm is supposed to sort of help us , it stresses me out waiting for that eggy and even more if it doesn't bloody arrive!:dust: to you Looley XXXClick to expand...

Yep, should be about 7days time. Have to admit, I was stressed first cycle as I didnt peak, but chilled last cycle (2nd cycle) because I peaked. 
I'm pretty chilled now as well to be honest, but only cause I'm assuming i'll peak again fx'd!
Had a high today so I know its going in the right direction. I have also got some cheapy opk's from amazon which I will use nearer the time when I get more cm, sorry tmi. But its a really good clue for me that ov is near.
Do you use anything besides cbfm? Also I have read that other girls have gotten pg with no peak...fx'd :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

I wouldn't rule out that you haven't Ov'd Looley :hugs: you have BD'd enough anyway :winkwink: The only way to know if you TRULY ovulate is to take your temps, that's another commitment and more stress...and you are right...this TTC business is bloody expensive. :wacko:

8dpo here and had a HUGE temp rise this morning....weird as I had 3 days of completely flat temps...something I've never had before...hoping it's a good sign...I need another 2 high temps to make my chart triphasic...but even then no guarantee's I'll be getting a BFP so kind of feeling 50/50 at the moment :winkwink:


----------



## looley

Claire1 and Glowstar , I did start to temp but wow!!! You have to be seriously seriously dedicated to do it , I think I lasted 9days before I gave up.. way too stressful!! 
I started to try and do it actually in bed, without moving each morning , but would bloody forget and wander off to the loo and to clean my teeth and then remember :haha:... nope it wasn't for me!!

Cbfm is the only thing I use, I have started using opks in the evening when I was expecting the egg (where ever it bloody is!!) just to check incase cbfm has missed it , but those stress me , I just feel so despondent when theres no bloody smiley , I don't know why I bother as we are :sex:ing every blinking night anyway!!So really... so what if I get a +opk or not, We're doing it anyway!!!
So glowstar do the highs from temps come 'after' you've o'v yes? and what do they mean dpo?
I do try and keep an eye on my cm, but I haven't been recording when I notice changes which I should really (Sorry TMI)

:dust: to you both 
Looley XX


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Looley...yes you should see a temp rise after OV...generally they should be lower pre-ov and then jump when progesterone levels take over after ov...if you look at my chart in my signature...you can see all my recorded data...ie CM, Cervix Position, CBFM. That's how I know I didn't Ov until the final high and not on one of the peaks.
DPO..stands for days past ovulation...you are then in the LP of your cycle which should pretty much stay the same no matter when you ovulate...mine is only ever 13/14 days...never longer, never shorter (so far) so I know from ovulating on CD14 I should be due AF on CD27/28 :flower:


----------



## dizzyshell

i dont get all these charts everyone seems to have but me lol havent a clue ,im so dizzy .

i tried temps tooi lasted about 2weeks and kept forgetting and lighting a fag or goshopping and i realize opps forgot , couldnt do it again , like someone just said to stressy .

well i havent any opks to back cbfm up this cycle only cd3 gonna chillout this cycle and stop spending on cb opks 20 quid a pop ,no need for it gota stop gotta stop gotta stop

goodluckladies on 2ww and waiting for eggys , sorry to looey about egg but you covered bd truely and proper so dont worry told you about ladies on here who didnt peak and got bfps 

its cycle 6 gonna sling machine soon ,one girls on cycle 13 on it ,she holds record dont ya hun lol im behide you thoe 
xxxxx


----------



## leasap

Hi ladies my cbfm arrived today so just a quick question! 

When you turn the monitor on and press the M button it says the time to test is in the morning, and the time window was given in the leaflet test anytime between 6am-12pm can u alter the time? Or is it just set at that? 

I start work at 6am do my fmu would b about 5.30am?!

So can u change the time or is it just set to that?

Thanks x


----------



## dizzyshell

leasap said:


> Hi ladies my cbfm arrived today so just a quick question!
> 
> When you turn the monitor on and press the M button it says the time to test is in the morning, and the time window was given in the leaflet test anytime between 6am-12pm can u alter the time? Or is it just set at that?
> 
> I start work at 6am do my fmu would b about 5.30am?!
> 
> So can u change the time or is it just set to that?
> 
> Thanks x




yea hun you've a 6hr window , so if you press the (m) button to cd 1 -5 you must test 3hrs before the time it was set or 3hrs after.it can be anytime you like hun myns set for 10am-4pm .if you have already set cbfm you must test in that window 3hrs before and 3hrs after.you cant change the time once its set until next cycle starts.hope that helps hun ,alot people say set it later as peak happens half way through the day but i had myn set 6am-12am first cycle .
also you may not get a peak first cycle so dontpanic if you dont , id suggest buying some cheapy opks to back mointor up , that what i did i didnt peak my first cycle but the opk picked it up.


----------



## dizzyshell

remeber test 3hrs before time set and 3hrs after time was set !!!start asking you for sticks cd 6 hun youmay well use 20 sticks thats normal i used all 20 .then next cycle you use half that amount.


----------



## mozzyc

Well turned my machine on for the first time this morning, set it to m2 (cd2).......now do i just switch it on every morning till it tells me to do a test? 
Hoping for good things from this!! Hope there has been some success stories!


----------



## leasap

dizzyshell said:


> remeber test 3hrs before time set and 3hrs after time was set !!!start asking you for sticks cd 6 hun youmay well use 20 sticks thats normal i used all 20 .then next cycle you use half that amount.

Does the monitor have a clock then as how does it know if you are testing the correct time? 

X


----------



## Benim

Hi I did my test today. The monitor will asking you for test day 6. I'm really happy I got the monitor easy to use and hopefully it work ^_^

https://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss189/Apichat2009/Clearblue%20fertility%20monitor/IMG_4128.jpg


----------



## Tobaira

Hello, :flower: thought I'd join the group. This is my first month using cbfm. It's actually a day behind for me since I realized when it didn't ask for a test on cd 6 that I hadn't reset it. So I'm really on cd 9 but it thinks I'm on cd 8. I also didn't realize when you dip vs poas you should use 15sec instead of 3sec so the first 2 days were 3sec and came back low and then today I did 10sec and it came back high. So now I don't know if it really is high or just high in comparison since I dipped it for longer. Oh well. I figure we'll just start bding today and every other day until I get a peak (if I get one this month). I also have some opks left over from last month that I might use although the whole comparing lines bit became very frustrating last month. 

A little bit about me I'm 36 and ttc#1 - came off bcp 10 mos ago but due to stomach trouble and a bout with pneumonia this is only my 2nd month actively ttc. My cycles have run anywhere from 32-45 days since coming off bcp so I figured cbfm would help figure stuff out. I don't temp (found that trying to only results in me waking up every 3 hours of the night) but do check cm - although I'm still learning what to look for.


----------



## looley

Hi all! welcome to the newbies! It's so exciting starting with the cbfm waiting for that eggy .. if a bit stressful! here's me 2month and I am bloody fed up of it!! ha

Well all I am trying to have a PMA , It's cd28 today,so popped the 20th stick in the machine = a bloody low!!! ha ha ha ha ha :haha:
So there we are! No more :sex:ing for me thank God though I am exhausted!!!!!!!!!!:haha:)
so there was a no show eggy , but let's see what happens aye Not even a 2ww as af is due monday and I've had a few pains , so reckon I am out, but I'm gonna catch that little bugger next month!! I just know it!:winkwink:

Feeling chilled tonight :winkwink:, just been for my second acupuncture session , it's ace , so calming and chilling , feel exhausted now! 
Hope everyone is good, Friday tomorrow yippeee:happydance:
:dust: to you all Looley XXX


----------



## MissyMoo88

I'm CD14 and still low!! Fed up of waking at 5.30am to poas and still see low :cry: 

Sorry ladies just needed a little rant, feeling pretty fed up!!

xx


----------



## Bride2b

I'm on CD14 of cycle one using CBFM,on my 3rd high day,iPhone app says ovulation tomorrow,so will c his accurate that is (I assume not very as that'd what I have been tracking with up til now!) it's quite exciting getting a high,just gotta wait for the peak now! Good luck to all fellow first timers xx and everyone else this month with the monitor xx


----------



## leasap

when you first turn on the monitor and set the M does it show the time on it??

because im really confused as to how it knows if your testing correct time. someone please help im bit confused x


----------



## Glowstar

When you set the 'M' button you have a 3 hour window either side of when you set it....so if you set it at 6.00am...you can press the button on the side from 3.00am-9.00am. Hope that helps and good luck!!!


----------



## dizzyshell

leasap said:

> sorry hun stupid thing wouldnt let me post a private message , tried ya fb name and loads of you lol whats ya photo on profile like??xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> soon as you get
> AF , you need to wait till day after she started so for exp -if she started today (friday) you need set cbfm tomorrow (sat) as cd 1 .you must do that cuz cd 1 is classed as first full day of cycle .
> 
> when you get to cd1 (day after af started) you then set cbfm , now remeber the times you wanna test in , so dont set the cbfm at awkard time for yourself , i start myn from 1pm so thats 10AM-4PM MY 6HOUR test window .so when you press (m) AND SET CBFM TO CD 1 you have 3hrs before the it .
> 
> when its cd 1 (day after period starts) turn mointor on and makesure batterys in first lol then hold down your finger on the (m) button till you see cd1 it will display asnumber 1 and a low fertilty bar (just one bar) then it willstart asking for sticks fromcd 6 , you dont have to turn the mointor on on cd2,3,4,5 cuz your just get the (m) sign and the cd day and low fertiltybar anyway.Yes the cbfm knows its time its very clever actually so dont worry as long as you test in that 6hour window your befine.
> 
> ive missed a few tests myself , myn on 2nd cycle wasnt aking me to test till cd 9 ,for 2 cycles then the next cycle started asking at cd 6 and i hadnt turned cbfm on to see the test sign and missed testing but didnt effect anything .Just always turn it on from cd 6 no later.
> 
> and try and relax , i never got my peak first cycle so dont [panic but sure you will get a peak hun and if you dont mean you havent ovulated , id just suggest using cheap opks on ya first cycle.


----------



## pambolina21

I'm soooooooooooo confused! This is my 1st month using the CBFM and I've gotten nothing but high's...I am currently on CD11.....can anyone explain this to me? 

Also I've used IC opk's (from CD2-CD5) and they weren't positive but dark (close to +) they steadily got fainter but now all of a sudden (since CD9) I can't barely make out a line on my opk's....I've thrown the idea around that maybe I ovulated right after AF, but I don't know...I need help :cry:


----------



## Tobaira

They say your first cycle you might only get highs since the monitor is still learning your levels. Maybe you just have a lot of estrogen in your system. Did you get yours new or used? I got mine used and had to reset it. This is my 1st month using it too though so I'm probably not much help.


----------



## pambolina21

I bought mine new...and I've heard the same thing but honestly...I think that sucks! I think the monitor should still give you notice of a peak regardless....oh well....nothing I can do right....


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Pambolina...CD11 is still early.....I didn't get my peaks until CD12 + CD13.....it might not happen this cycle so I would just BD every other day you have a high and then you're covered :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi hun sorry couldnt reply via private message again , god knows whats wrong with it xx




well,there isnt a clock on it , it just knows your 6hr window if you turn it on before ya window your just see the day befores display cuz you turned iton earlier .
theres no clock and no time to enter into machine hun .you can turn it on asmuch as you like , for exp me today turned it on to early before my six hr window and it desplayed cd 5 -low then 30 min later , cbfm said cd6 and was flashing a pee stick at me so inother words ihad to doa test .so i did a test and it came out low , like it always does at cd 6 .All you need to do is set it dayafter a period to cd1 then keep switching it on to keep up with ya days , and you can turn it on as much as u like even when your testsing that day , when i peak i forever turning it on admireing my egg lol.

if you get up and wee at 5.30am you can either save your wee till you test in your 6 hr window or use a 2nd wee later on in morning.youdont have to test first thing in morning hun either , upto you when you test.like i said i test from 10.30am-4.30am today i tested cuz asked for stick and i used weenumber 2 for test i always do.so dont think you have to use first 6am wee .I lost my book to my cbfm so forget what it says now but i would follow its guidenceuntil you become a pro like me lol hopefully you wont have to become one.

so no clock hun ,can turn it on as muchas you like anyday in ya cycle , but once you set to cd 1 the (m)button been pressed,id write the time you set it down and then you have 3 hours before time you set it and 3hrs after .

x


----------



## Morgans19

dizzyshell said:


> hi hun sorry couldnt reply via private message again , god knows whats wrong with it xx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> well,there isnt a clock on it , it just knows your 6hr window if you turn it on before ya window your just see the day befores display cuz you turned iton earlier .
> theres no clock and no time to enter into machine hun .you can turn it on asmuch as you like , for exp me today turned it on to early before my six hr window and it desplayed cd 5 -low then 30 min later , cbfm said cd6 and was flashing a pee stick at me so inother words ihad to doa test .so i did a test and it came out low , like it always does at cd 6 .All you need to do is set it dayafter a period to cd1 then keep switching it on to keep up with ya days , and you can turn it on as much as u like even when your testsing that day , when i peak i forever turning it on admireing my egg lol.
> 
> if you get up and wee at 5.30am you can either save your wee till you test in your 6 hr window or use a 2nd wee later on in morning.youdont have to test first thing in morning hun either , upto you when you test.like i said i test from 10.30am-4.30am today i tested cuz asked for stick and i used weenumber 2 for test i always do.so dont think you have to use first 6am wee .I lost my book to my cbfm so forget what it says now but i would follow its guidenceuntil you become a pro like me lol hopefully you wont have to become one.
> 
> so no clock hun ,can turn it on as muchas you like anyday in ya cycle , but once you set to cd 1 the (m)button been pressed,id write the time you set it down and then you have 3 hours before time you set it and 3hrs after .
> 
> x

I thought it was best to test your first urine of the morning - I think the CBFM works on those urine levels that are stronger first thing. I always test first wee of the day! :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

Woo hoo just got my first high and an egg!gotta get down to business! Not DTD for few days as OH not been well,will it matter?or is it just as likely to work just DTD on peak days? First cycle so any advice would be great xx


----------



## Bride2b

That should say peak not high!


----------



## Narla83

Hi ladies,

Ive just noticed a plus and minus sign at the bottem of my moniter does anyone know what there used for?


----------



## looley

Hi Girls ,hope ya enjoying the weather, fab huh!

CD31 for me , the cbfm is flashing 'm', witch is due tommorrow , who knows aye?? I'm not gonna do any tetsing just wait and see if she comes ... stay away witch grrrrrrrrr. :growlmad:

:dust: to you all
Looley XXXX


----------



## rollergirl

Hi ladies

Anyone know if I can start using my CBFM if havent had AF yet? Came off pill in Jan, still no AF :nope: Have done several HPT - All BFN! :wacko: 

Thanks xx


----------



## Claire1

rollergirl said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Anyone know if I can start using my CBFM if havent had AF yet? Came off pill in Jan, still no AF :nope: Have done several HPT - All BFN! :wacko:
> 
> Thanks xx

No, you have to set cbfm on the first day of your period. Sorry. x


----------



## dizzyshell

The whole testing time thing , is upto the indivdual , like i say i lost my instructions book but , my cbfm is set 11am-5pm which i only noticed today that id set it late , but last cycle was similar using 2nd urine of day and i peaked all was well ,so in that case you can test other time than morning.

alot of people swear by testsing in afternoon as more lh surge is present.

but if it says fmu in book then fair enough , im just sharing my routine 
goodluck xx


----------



## Morgans19

I downloaded an instruction manual. Try google it. Cbfm likes first urine of day but opk are better later I day. I get confused!!


----------



## dizzyshell

yea i do test in first urine too , just odd occassion i done 2nd urine like saturday i did .

i usually do cbfm morning/late morning and opks about 6pm , but not gonna be using opks cant afford them .i find when you use opks 6pm-bed time i did get peak night beforre cbfm picked it up ,and cbfmdidnt pick it up on first urine of day .
I thinks thats why many of us use opks ontop.I became that obessed ,iwasbuying cb smileys opks and cheapies plus cbfm i was doing 3 tests a day it was getting silly so stopped myselfnow 20 quid is lot money when ou got cbfm lol


----------



## stephanie87

hi ive been using cbfm for 3 months now and this is our 3rd month and now trying but im a bit confused im on cd26 and still no peak i usally have a 35-38 day cycle can anyone help??x


----------



## mozzyc

Did my first test this morning! On cd6. I was so nervous to make sure i did it right, put the stick in the cbfm wrong first haha, finally got it right.


----------



## Bunnylicious

Today CD6 CBFM, it's not asking for a stick. I guess I've to wait a few more days :(



stephanie87 said:


> hi ive been using cbfm for 3 months now and this is our 3rd month and now trying but im a bit confused im on cd26 and still no peak i usally have a 35-38 day cycle can anyone help??x

Do you have bunch of HIGHS though?
That happens. There was a BnB members who got bunch of HIGHS before and after her ovulation.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I am on CD 17 and I have only had highs no eggie yet. Hopefully soon!


----------



## Claire1

Hi All, quick up date. CD13 and reading high, but think I should peak soon according to cm...sorry. So going to bd tonight, tomorrow night and next if I get my peak tomorrow fx'd. Hope everyone else is well and fx'd bfp's!!!


----------



## Morgans19

That's great Claire your cycle must be same as mine. I peaked yesterday day 13 and today day 14. Good luck. I then hate the TWW!!


----------



## pambolina21

I'm on CD14 now and I'm still getting highs....I'm really starting to get frustrated! I hope I get a peak soon......


----------



## Glowstar

CD28 here......tested yesterday and BFN.....so back to the drawing board, think I will be pressing the 'm' button tomorrow :wacko:

Good luck everyone else!!! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

cd 9 for me cbfmlow started asking cd 6 it use to askcd9 then id getahigh but nope cd9 -low gutted.should ovulate 4days  hate seeing low most depressing lol


----------



## pambolina21

CD15 here....and still reading High! Been reading High since CD6!!! UUUGHH!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I am on CD18 and I am still getting highs as well. Its my first cycle so I am trying to be patient.:wacko:


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, i am on cd 23 and still getting highs.
My first month using cbfm too and i kinda expected it so not too worried.
If you look at some of my other posts you ll see i have been having symptoms but really don't think i am pg this month. Will be glad to get onto 2nd month, i wanna see a peak!


----------



## pambolina21

It's my 1st month as well using the CBFM....it's so aggrivating though...I'm trying to be a good girl...lol...I really want this month to be my month but I guess if I have to wait another month for the monitor to give me my Peak....I'll learn to be patient...lol...


----------



## baby2310

pambolina21 said:


> It's my 1st month as well using the CBFM....it's so aggrivating though...I'm trying to be a good girl...lol...I really want this month to be my month but I guess if I have to wait another month for the monitor to give me my Peak....I'll learn to be patient...lol...

Same here hun. Really hoping i haven't ov'd later than normal cos we go on holiday the end of next month and if we're still not successful by then i don't want to have to take medication to delay AF whilst we're away as scared it might mess my cycles up even more. Hoping AF arrives on time this month, 99% sure she will arrive.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I ovulated late last cycle but I was not using the monitor. I was hoping to get my cycles and hormones back in order without medicine. I recently started acupuncture so fingers crossed that the acupuncture will help get things kickstarted!


----------



## Claire1

Morgans19 said:


> That's great Claire your cycle must be same as mine. I peaked yesterday day 13 and today day 14. Good luck. I then hate the TWW!!

Not far off :flower:, didnt peak today but hoping to tomorrow. How long have you been ttc? This is my 3rd cycle ttc and using cbfm. Hope to get a bfp soon, fx'd x


----------



## dizzyshell

cd 9 for me , usually ovulate cd 11,12,but my sticker under says 5days to ovulation dont know how its worked that out !!!
bit miffed now !!!
cd6,7,8,9 all lows so far


----------



## dizzyshell

huh


----------



## Morgans19

Claire1 said:


> Morgans19 said:
> 
> 
> That's great Claire your cycle must be same as mine. I peaked yesterday day 13 and today day 14. Good luck. I then hate the TWW!!
> 
> Not far off :flower:, didnt peak today but hoping to tomorrow. How long have you been ttc? This is my 3rd cycle ttc and using cbfm. Hope to get a bfp soon, fx'd xClick to expand...

Been TTC for over a year, 3 month using the CBFM - good luck ladies, hope you get your "peaks" soon, thats me on the TWW AGAIN, Hate it!!!! My mind starts working overtime!! :wacko:


----------



## loopy013

Hi Ladies,

I'm on my 4th month of using the CBFM, I've had highs and peaks every month so far. I usually would have a 'peak' today but I've got another high. Don't think I'm going to get a peak this month cos when I look at the sticks the lines are staying the same colour, the one line isn't getting lighter as it usually does.

Should I worry about not getting a peak? I'm gutted, really was hoping this would be our month feel as if we're out already :cry: xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

loopy013 said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm on my 4th month of using the CBFM, I've had highs and peaks every month so far. I usually would have a 'peak' today but I've got another high. Don't think I'm going to get a peak this month cos when I look at the sticks the lines are staying the same colour, the one line isn't getting lighter as it usually does.
> 
> Should I worry about not getting a peak? I'm gutted, really was hoping this would be our month feel as if we're out already :cry: xxx

i wouldnt worry too much hun , cuz i had same issue last 2 cycles its my 6th now , what happend to me was , i use to get highs fromcd9 right thru to cd 11,12 when i got peaks .Then 2 cycles ago itstarted asking for sticks cd6 and from cd6 to peak id get lows and no highs .Also my sticks wasnt changing like they did when i got highs before peaks m, so is started worry but everyday till peak i got same stick lines then on day of 1st peak it changed and went lighter.So you could have a change day of peak and not before like previous months , cuz i had exactlysame problem .bUT i did ovulate and get me peaks both times .

im cd 10 today and again lows from cd 6 -be my 3rd cycle getting non-stop lows but i willpeak cd12,13so im trying to not worry cuz i got all lows again insted highs .Its strange cuz i got highs all time til peak,now im getting non-stop lows then bang peak and stick chnages day i get peak and not before.
hope it helps xx


----------



## MissyMoo88

Sorry to butt in ...

I got my first high yesterday. Hubby and I BD on Friday, I got my high on my CBFM yesterday so we BD again last night but worried his swimmers will be bad after leaving it 4 days, got another high this morning (it's now nearly 8pm here in Australia). 

So not sure when I'll ovulate but when do you think we should next BD? Tomorrow am or tomorrow pm or even tonight? I REALLY DO NOT want to miss that egg this month !!

Thank youuu xx


----------



## loopy013

Thanks dizzyshell for the response, I'm hoping I may still get a peak but wondering if it's a month that I don't ovulate as I've read this can happen?
Getting really fed up with this TTC business, I've read a few of ur posts and can see you've been TTC for a while too. I thought the CBFM would help us to get a BFP but nothing so far.....wondering if it will ever happen x


----------



## looley

Hi all!
Well cd34 for me ladies so, 3 days late?:wacko:
Did a test monday even though I said on here I wouldn't ... naughty girl ( it was cd32 day I was due on), I just couldn't help myself could I!! :haha:
but it was a bloody BFN, so defo defo no more tests gonna leave it now, got to be STRONG and just wait and see!!! Those BFN just kill don't they :cry:
fingers crossed we got it PMA PMA!!
:dust: to you all XXLooleyXX


----------



## bluebumble

Im on month 8 of ttc and month 2 of using my cbfm and while I have had highs no peaks :cry:

I think the witch is getting me again as I am slightly brown spotting today and crampy :cry:

i am giving up hope :cry: of ever getting a peak - any suggestions?

:cry:


----------



## ljo1984

i got my BFP today!! hopefully i'll have a sticky this time! im only 10dpo so still early days. 8th cycle with CBFM. sending baby dust to you all. xxx


----------



## xMissxZoiex

Congratulations ljo1984


----------



## Claire1

Hi all, cd15 for me and got my peak..yay!!!
Bd'd this morning and will prob again tonight or tom morning.

Congratulations Ijo1984 :)


----------



## looley

fantastic news ljo1984!!!:happydance::flower:

great news , glad you got your peak claire1!!!!
now get :sex:ing ha ha ,
3 days late for me don't tease me :witch:..... here's to hoping :shrug::dust: to you all XXLooleyXX


----------



## Claire1

looley said:


> fantastic news ljo1984!!!:happydance::flower:
> 
> great news , glad you got your peak claire1!!!!
> now get :sex:ing ha ha ,
> 3 days late for me don't tease me :witch:..... here's to hoping :shrug::dust: to you all XXLooleyXX

Thanks Looley. 
Ooooh, how exciting!!! I do hope its a bfp for you :happydance:
Have you not tested??? Blimey, dont think I could resist x
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## snl41296

OK girls I have a question. I use CBFM and OPK's I ovulated on my OPK's this month but I didnt on my CBFM. do I question that? I am due for AF the 18th DH had a dream last night I was PG :thumbup: first dream he ever had LOL of that. I peed this morning on my CBFM stick so I can get it back to the first bar but its still on the 2nd bar? im confussed big time. :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

ljo1984 said:


> i got my BFP today!! hopefully i'll have a sticky this time! im only 10dpo so still early days. 8th cycle with CBFM. sending baby dust to you all. xxx

Congrats! It's great to see people on here getting BFP! I'm back on lows now after my highs and 2 peaks Sun & Mon so now gotta wait and see what happens! X :spermy:


----------



## Morgans19

I peaked day 13 14 sun Monday but also temping and looking at that I ovulated day 10?!? Who knows. Will have to hope and pray


----------



## Glowstar

AF got me yesterday...so CD2 now. 2nd month of CBFM and cycle #7 of TTC...FX'd.

Looley hope a BFP is waiting for you :winkwink:

Congrats on the other BFP :hugs:


----------



## fallenangel78

Hey folks, I'm still in shock but I got my bfp this morning. Total bolt out of the blue because I didn't get any highs at all this cycle, went straight to a peak and because of one thing or another thought we had no chance at all...

This really is a fabulous bit of kit and has been an absolute godsend for me as my cycles have been all over the place.

Good luck to all the new users and thanks to everyone whose brains I've picked :)


----------



## dizzyshell

to lady who asked about postive opks but no peaks on cbfm.

This happend to me on my firstcycle using cbfm , i got highs no peaks but i used clear blue line opks and got very postive test , also that month doc did my blooods and i also ovulated so yes cbfm and can say no peak but you can get postive opk.So id go with it cover all angels hun get bd .I dont know why cbfm does this random reading stuff , my cbfm is mad , one month got all highs no lows to peak.Then last months ive had no highs just lows and gostraight to peak its strange.

also alot girls didnt peak on cbfm but still got thier bfpsx


----------



## Narla83

dizzyshell said:


> to lady who asked about postive opks but no peaks on cbfm.
> 
> This happend to me on my firstcycle using cbfm , i got highs no peaks but i used clear blue line opks and got very postive test , also that month doc did my blooods and i also ovulated so yes cbfm and can say no peak but you can get postive opk.So id go with it cover all angels hun get bd .I dont know why cbfm does this random reading stuff , my cbfm is mad , one month got all highs no lows to peak.Then last months ive had no highs just lows and gostraight to peak its strange.
> 
> also alot girls didnt peak on cbfm but still got thier bfpsx

Sorry to butt in but can I ask what the cbfm stick looked like that day? I think I o'd today but it didnt pick it up, I had a m/c on the 28th march and have been using it since had 8 days of highs and just had o pain my stick has one very blue line but the moniter gave me another high.:shrug:

I know its a long shot but is this what yours looked like?:shrug:


----------



## dizzyshell

Narla83 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> to lady who asked about postive opks but no peaks on cbfm.
> 
> This happend to me on my firstcycle using cbfm , i got highs no peaks but i used clear blue line opks and got very postive test , also that month doc did my blooods and i also ovulated so yes cbfm and can say no peak but you can get postive opk.So id go with it cover all angels hun get bd .I dont know why cbfm does this random reading stuff , my cbfm is mad , one month got all highs no lows to peak.Then last months ive had no highs just lows and gostraight to peak its strange.
> 
> also alot girls didnt peak on cbfm but still got thier bfpsx
> 
> Sorry to butt in but can I ask what the cbfm stick looked like that day? I think I o'd today but it didnt pick it up, I had a m/c on the 28th march and have been using it since had 8 days of highs and just had o pain my stick has one very blue line but the moniter gave me another high.:shrug:
> 
> I know its a long shot but is this what yours looked like?:shrug:Click to expand...




it had 2lines one darker than other thoe.but normally i know when i'll peak before i put the stick in because i can tell by lines , for exp today i got 2 but one line faint and got high.so tomorrow i will knowiwill peak by the sticks lines.
get some opks hun , .

a m/c can messyour cycle up hun ,but if your starting get 2nd line the darking means your prob ovulate v.soon hun goodluck xx


----------



## Benim

Good morning.
I'm peak today! but we BD last night are we suppose to BD again tonight or we good ?

https://i574.photobucket.com/albums/ss189/Apichat2009/Clearblue%20fertility%20monitor/IMG_4460.jpg


----------



## pambolina21

YAY hun! That's awesome...I'd BD as much as you can for the next few days....


----------



## mozzyc

fallenangel78 said:


> Hey folks, I'm still in shock but I got my bfp this morning. Total bolt out of the blue because I didn't get any highs at all this cycle, went straight to a peak and because of one thing or another thought we had no chance at all...
> 
> This really is a fabulous bit of kit and has been an absolute godsend for me as my cycles have been all over the place.
> 
> Good luck to all the new users and thanks to everyone whose brains I've picked :)

FANTASTIC NEWS!!!!! Congrats x


----------



## Benim

Am I suppose to stop test after peak ?


----------



## Morgans19

Congrats to those who got their BFP )) so pleased for you. It gives us all some more hope.


----------



## Glowstar

fallenangel78 said:


> Hey folks, I'm still in shock but I got my bfp this morning. Total bolt out of the blue because I didn't get any highs at all this cycle, went straight to a peak and because of one thing or another thought we had no chance at all...
> 
> This really is a fabulous bit of kit and has been an absolute godsend for me as my cycles have been all over the place.
> 
> Good luck to all the new users and thanks to everyone whose brains I've picked :)

Congrats!!! :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

thanks for your help girls it means alot....


----------



## fallenangel78

Thanks Mozzy, Glowstar and Morgans - am absolutely over the moon :)

Your turns next!!


----------



## dizzyshell

Tried uploading my opk and cbfm peak with no luck but both postive and peak off cbfm and cb lines opks .CD12peaked early .

its funny cuz yesterday i did a cbfm test and had 2 lines but got high , that was 2pm then i did cb opk at 8pm ang got postive very strong lines very.
Then toay cbfm peaks , so it does help having opks around cuz you could be missing important BD lol.

Im gettingov pains and slight cramps again alwasy crampfromov -AF so usually means bfn .6th cycle be on 7th now getting fed up 
goodluck xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

fallenangel78 said:


> Thanks Mozzy, Glowstar and Morgans - am absolutely over the moon :)
> 
> Your turns next!!

congrats babe , lucky you so jealous lol

can i ask how long took you to get preg and how long been using cbfm for xxx:thumbup:


----------



## Benim

Day 14 and i'm still peak gettingov pains and slight cramps same you *dizzyshell*
good luck.


----------



## Bunnylicious

I'll be damn.

Past 6 months, I ovulated on CD 18-21, one time on CD26.

This month, I turned on CBFM for first time on CD9, and I got a PEAK!! No Highs or Lows, it's just straight to PEAK!! That's almost TWO weeks early!! 
Plus I had ovulation bleeding too. I had a panic attack when I saw red-brownish blood on toilet paper, because I had no clue what's happening to me. :help:

OPKs showed positive too.
I hope CBFM and OPK are not playing tricks, I have to wait 3 more days to confirm ovulation :(

I wish CBFM asked me to POAS on CD6, I would have been much more ready.

Weirdly, the day before I had the PEAK, I told my hubby, "I wish I didn't have to wait 3 weeks to ovulate", coincidence? LOL

Anyway, I don't have high hopes this cycle, since we didn't :sex: at all before the PEAK day :(


----------



## happythought

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!
> 
> Thanks
> x x x x x

I am just finished with my 2nd month of using the monitor. And in my opinion it really does take about a month or so to get used to your body. This month I got a lot more than last month. My ast month I had no highs and jumped right to peak. This month I had all three. So now in the TWW and PRAYING that God blesses us this month! Just keep using it and it will become easier. 

:dust:


----------



## Impatient TTC

All sounds good ladies, although pleased to see not everyone found it amazingly helpful in month 1. I'm on cd21 and still no high, let alone a peak! Oh well, shall try not to worry about it, but just wish I was one of those ladies who ovulates on day 14 or thereabouts! Sucks waiting so long to ovulate. I've only got a few sticks ledft so have ordered another pack. Bit like rubbing salt in the wound reading on the box '20 sticks - enough for 2 cycles'. Hmm, try enough for only 1/2 a loopy cycle! Gggrrr. Oh well, at least it's Friday! Good luck ladies! :dust:


----------



## looley

Hey all , hope everyone is good 
CD36 for me on a 32 day cycle (been on 32 day cycle for the last 4 months) so I'm 5 days late... I tested cd32 - the day I was due on and it was a BFN :wacko:

but going to keep leaving it ... dying... to test again but I'm going to be patient and wait and see if :witch: arrives or not?? 

The longest I have gone in cycles since being off the pill is 42 days so mum has pursuaded me to wait until next Thurs (!!!) until I test again, which will be cd42 arrrggghhh!!! It's gonna kill me.. but if :witch: arrives it's expected and if she doesn't and it's good news thats a bonus huh!
:dust: to you all XXlooleyXXX


----------



## Glowstar

Keeping everything crossed for you Looley :kiss::kiss:


----------



## snl41296

cd 27 and FINALLY blinking *M* So AF is due Monday. Lets hope she comes fast so I can get to my FS APril 29th I cant wait!!!


----------



## happythought

Impatient TTC said:


> All sounds good ladies, although pleased to see not everyone found it amazingly helpful in month 1. I'm on cd21 and still no high, let alone a peak! Oh well, shall try not to worry about it, but just wish I was one of those ladies who ovulates on day 14 or thereabouts! Sucks waiting so long to ovulate. I've only got a few sticks ledft so have ordered another pack. Bit like rubbing salt in the wound reading on the box '20 sticks - enough for 2 cycles'. Hmm, try enough for only 1/2 a loopy cycle! Gggrrr. Oh well, at least it's Friday! Good luck ladies! :dust:

Yeah.. I dont know why they say there is enough for 2 cycles.. That is not true at least in my case either. The first month I had all lows until cd18 and then finally jumped to peak. I was stressing out every day it was low. Then this month was much easier.!! It didnt ask me to start testing this cycle until cd 9. Then I went to high on cd14 and didnt peak until cd21.. Now hoping it worked for us this month[-o&lt;

The trick I did find is that after you get your first peak you will ALWAYS get another peak followed by a high. So I would test until I got my peak and then stop to save the test sticks. Even in the manual it tells you that it defaults to that after you get the first peak.. 

So dont worry your first month- you should find it much easier the next time around. :dust:


----------



## Bride2b

How many days should you wait after peaks to test?my peaks were sun @ mon (6-7 days ago),this is my first cycle with CBFM and feel really impatient! When should I test? Thanks xx


----------



## Glowstar

I would take it from your second peak....hard to say if your not temping to know exactly what day you Ov'd but I wouldn't start testing until at least 10 days after Ov and even that's early for a BFP. Implantaion generally takes place between 6-12 days after Ov. If you have internet cheapie tests it's not so bad but expensive otherwise. If you haven't got any IC's you can get them off Ebay from a seller called Fertility Plan :winkwink: Good Luck :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

snl41296 said:


> cd 27 and FINALLY blinking *M* So AF is due Monday. Lets hope she comes fast so I can get to my FS APril 29th I cant wait!!!

Good luck on the 29th Snl :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

Benim said:


> Day 14 and i'm still peak gettingov pains and slight cramps same you *dizzyshell*
> good luck.



were be due AF same time -goodluck you can be mybuddie this cycle:happydance:

same ovulated 12,13 xxx


----------



## Impatient TTC

Still no high for me :cry: so am worrying now. Got my ultrasound tonight to check for PCOS (bloods were normal but checking anyway). Who knows what that might show but this whole thing is driving me mad. How am I going to get pregnant if my body has just randomly decided to stop ovulating??:cry::shrug:


----------



## mozzyc

Day 14 for me, woke up with cramps, and got my first peak!!! Yay!

Impatient TTC - hugs to you, hope all goes well with the ultrasound x


----------



## looley

she :witch:got me arggggggggggghhhhhhhhhh and I was a week late today :cry:

arrghh, at least I can reset the cbfm tomorrow and get back to it.:wacko:
this ttc business aye.:shrug:
:dust: to you all
XXlooleyXX


----------



## Glowstar

Awwww bugger it Looley!!! I was sure you were going to be next...that damn witch!! :growlmad:

Hope you U/S goes OK impatientTTC :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Sorry AF got you :( Onwards and upwards :)


----------



## dizzyshell

sorry looey sounded good week late, so sorry hun !!

new cycle begins , what cycle you on now with cbfm ??

update with me itsmy 6th cycle now cd 15today 3dpo got bad cramps likeperiod cd 1 pains 8hrs after postive opk , that day cbfm read just high so it is good idea haveopks as back up , if i never had opks would of missed lh surge.

anyway after ovulation i get 2ww AF cramps mid cycle pain had this 7months now going through various tests , ultra sound fine,bloods,womb just lap/dye to go 3rd may 

its been 16months and starting to get upset about all this i had meltdown day i ovulated well day after cuz cramps started and i know i got 2weeks of it .

sorry bore everyone just hard sometimes after so long ttc esp when i got bfp in 4weeks 6yrs ago makes me mad , how hard is it to get preg ladies grrrrrrrr


----------



## bluebumble

hey everyone 

well I have been using cbfm for a couple of months now. this is my 3rd cycle and the first two i got highs but no peaks. It asked for my sticks at cd6 which for me was always too early as i know i should ov round cd27 just after the sticks run out.

however, excitement this time - i am cd6 and it hasnt asked for a stick woo hoo - i am praying for a peak this month

dizzyshell - its hard hard work keping up the motivation but it will be worth it! fxxd for you hun

xx


----------



## Glowstar

Yeah mine asked for sticks last time CD6...started getting highs CD9. It did the same this month asked for sticks CD6 so I just fed the cheeky bugger an old one...how tight is that...to save one stick..they are bloomin' expensive though!! fed it a real one today CD7 and low. Might expect a high around CD9 again but not sure as took Soy this cycle so will see what that does to OV.


----------



## truly_blessed

I ignore mine these days and just 'feed' it when I think it should be fed. lol

Funnily enough though, I normally get a peak around CD17 but decided to feed it it's first stick on CD12 this cycle (yestederday). So what do you know, it comes up 'high'. 

That was yesterday and today I tried to feed it ... but it turned me down! It's never done that before so not quite sure what to make of it. I wonder if it's had enough for this cycle already or if it will ask again. It's only had 1 stick this cycle lol

I'll keep POS anyway and just read them myself.


----------



## dizzyshell

Yea these cbfm sticks are pricey .
Little tip ladies,when you get peak 1st peak stop feeding it uz the 2nd peakand high that follws after peak is already programmed to give 2nd peak and thena high .
Also if starts asking sticks cd6 and you know you dont ovulate tillcd12 like me or longer,dont feed it till cd 9 .cuz my first 2 cycles after first cycle starting ,didnt ask sticks till cd9 and id get high , then id peak 3days later so i was only using 4 sticks a cycle , but cbfm must of clicked on to me and started asking cd6 when it knows im low .


----------



## pooch

just broke down and bought one after getting my first positive opk at CD20 of a 31 day cycle...it's going to make it so much easier to use FMU than trying to catch it in the afternoon.


----------



## truly_blessed

I think .. not sure ... but I think the CBFM is the exception to the rule for using FMU and actually states you SHOULD use FMU and not a sample from another time of day. Like I said I can't be 100% sure but I'm certain I've read it somewhere.


----------



## Glowstar

pooch said:


> just broke down and bought one after getting my first positive opk at CD20 of a 31 day cycle...it's going to make it so much easier to use FMU than trying to catch it in the afternoon.

Yeah it is MUCH easier :winkwink: I have sacked off doing OPK's now, just going my CP, CM, temps and CBFM. The CBFM is only really a glorified OPK machine anyway.


----------



## dizzyshell

well i nearly missed my LH surge this cycle - cd11 i got first high but 2 lines on test stick .which normally only get day of ovulation.
lucky i had some cb opks and i did one at 8pm the sanme day as myfirst high and i got BFP opk at 8pm .If i had not done opk then i would missed near 24hrs and proberly of ovulated and missedit 
so opks can be helpful just expensive and i dont always use FMU so can do it at other times .

cd17 -5dpo nothing rreport only mega CM xx


----------



## katestar53

Quick question ladies :flower:

My cycle has been very erratic since my mc in March, I had a high yesterday then went straight to peak today, I DTD last night and will do so today and tomorrow but do you think I have still got a chance this month with only having one high day? 

I got a :bfp: 1st time using this back in Jan but had 3 highs then a peak so FX one high is enough 

Anyone else experience this before? 

:hug:


----------



## Benim

I'm Cd 19 and 3 Dpo today. 5th Cycle but this is the first month I use CBFM.
How are you everyone ?


----------



## Glowstar

katestar53 said:


> Quick question ladies :flower:
> 
> My cycle has been very erratic since my mc in March, I had a high yesterday then went straight to peak today, I DTD last night and will do so today and tomorrow but do you think I have still got a chance this month with only having one high day?
> 
> I got a :bfp: 1st time using this back in Jan but had 3 highs then a peak so FX one high is enough
> 
> Anyone else experience this before?
> 
> :hug:

Absolutely!!! I would BD until after your last high as I Ov'd on the last high last month and not on one of the PEAK days. Also I believe your chances of conceiving straight after a M/C are higher, or so I have heard. The first peak detects your LH surge so at that point you haven't Ov'd...you might Ov on that day or any of the days after...usually within 72hrs maximum.
So get to bed lady!! :haha:


----------



## Impatient TTC

Hi all

Hoping you can help as I'm a bit confused! So I'm on day 27 today I think. Yesterday I turned on my CBFM, it said 26, but then just started flashing m without asking for a stick. I hadn't even got as far as having a high! So I know my period isn't anywhere near coming. What do you do in such a scenario? Am I meant to do a test stick anyway? Bit confused! I'm assuming I won't ovulate this month (have found out i have pcos) but at the same time it'd be sods law if I do ovulate in a day or two and miss it!


----------



## Glowstar

Have you fed it any sticks yet? or have they all been low? It does say it doesn't work for people with cycles over 42 days (or something like that) Don't press the 'm' button as it tends to work on an average 28 day cycle so it thinks you should be due AF. Just press the button on the side for a few days and see if it asks you for sticks again, that's all I can suggest.
If you average cycle length is 34 days and you are day 27 I would think you 'might' not ovulate this cycle :shrug:
You could always revert back to using OPK's if you have any just in case.


----------



## Impatient TTC

Glowstar said:


> Have you fed it any sticks yet? or have they all been low? It does say it doesn't work for people with cycles over 42 days (or something like that) Don't press the 'm' button as it tends to work on an average 28 day cycle so it thinks you should be due AF. Just press the button on the side for a few days and see if it asks you for sticks again, that's all I can suggest.
> If you average cycle length is 34 days and you are day 27 I would think you 'might' not ovulate this cycle :shrug:
> You could always revert back to using OPK's if you have any just in case.

Yeah I fed it sticks for days 6 to 25 (in hindsight I was silly to feed it sticks before around day 15 as I never ovulate before then). I didn't even turn it on this morning as I wasn't sure what to do with it. So actually I've probably messed it up anmyway. Might see what doc reckons on Tuesday, but the problem with opks is the expense when I have no idea when I might ovulate. Hmm.


----------



## Glowstar

Press it on....and then press it again until you think the correct cycle day is flashing.

You can get some OPK's really cheap from Ebay...they are generally called 'IC's' on here (Internet Cheapie's). If you do a search...you can probably get 50 for around £5.

Good Luck at the Docs :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Uh the Witch got me! Really hoped it would be my month,am gutted!&#58387;Good luck to everyone else this month!


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry Bride :nope: the first day or so is always the worst feeling.....onwards and upwards :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

:sad2:


Impatient TTC said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Have you fed it any sticks yet? or have they all been low? It does say it doesn't work for people with cycles over 42 days (or something like that) Don't press the 'm' button as it tends to work on an average 28 day cycle so it thinks you should be due AF. Just press the button on the side for a few days and see if it asks you for sticks again, that's all I can suggest.
> If you average cycle length is 34 days and you are day 27 I would think you 'might' not ovulate this cycle :shrug:
> You could always revert back to using OPK's if you have any just in case.
> 
> Yeah I fed it sticks for days 6 to 25 (in hindsight I was silly to feed it sticks before around day 15 as I never ovulate before then). I didn't even turn it on this morning as I wasn't sure what to do with it. So actually I've probably messed it up anmyway. Might see what doc reckons on Tuesday, but the problem with opks is the expense when I have no idea when I might ovulate. Hmm.Click to expand...



:growlmad::nope::nope:

what a joke hun ,bet your well pixxed off .

was it yorfirst cycle using cbfm ??? if not what happend on pervious cycles , cuz strangeif cbfm is use to yours 42 days cycle it shouldnt be flashing (m) on cd 27 hun maybe its playing up and needs re-setting or like glow said turn it on/off .In meantime forget the cbfm till next cycle and set cd1 again and get ya selfopks i know you wanna know ovulating asap and ebay could take adges to post with easter etc but get to boots ori go wilkinsons if you know that shop but boots /superdrugs do them and they always have a cheappy alternative .least you know then hun , get shops before bankhoildays 
only way your know bd days 
goodluck xxx


----------



## dizzyshell

WTF is everyone its like a ghosttown on this forum last few days lol

maybe i just sad being on here on easter hoildays -goodluck with opks/hpts


----------



## pooch

right? i've been thinking the same thing so i've been posting like crazy to make up for it :)


----------



## bondgirl1981

Well I take back all I said about the CBFM making things more confusing!

First month of using it... 11 highs no peaks..... and 3 yes 3 BFP!!!!!!!

OMG!!


----------



## Claire1

Hi Ladies, nothing to report really. Still in 2ww but no symptoms of any kind so who knows. Dont think this is my month, ill find out for sure on thurs?
Hope everyone else is well?
Have had 2 lovely days in sunshine, but seems to be hiding today.
Happy easter all x


----------



## Glowstar

bondgirl1981 said:


> Well I take back all I said about the CBFM making things more confusing!
> 
> First month of using it... 11 highs no peaks..... and 3 yes 3 BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!

WOW!!!! brill news....H&H 9 months :kiss:



Claire1 said:


> Hi Ladies, nothing to report really. Still in 2ww but no symptoms of any kind so who knows. Dont think this is my month, ill find out for sure on thurs?
> Hope everyone else is well?
> Have had 2 lovely days in sunshine, but seems to be hiding today.
> Happy easter all x

Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign :winkwink: FX'd for you!!

CD12 here and still on high but both blue lines look the same colour and I've got loads of watery CM and my CP is HSO and a temp drop this morning so know I am going to ovulate in next 48hrs!!!


----------



## Claire1

Glowstar said:


> bondgirl1981 said:
> 
> 
> Well I take back all I said about the CBFM making things more confusing!
> 
> First month of using it... 11 highs no peaks..... and 3 yes 3 BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!
> 
> WOW!!!! brill news....H&H 9 months :kiss:
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies, nothing to report really. Still in 2ww but no symptoms of any kind so who knows. Dont think this is my month, ill find out for sure on thurs?
> Hope everyone else is well?
> Have had 2 lovely days in sunshine, but seems to be hiding today.
> Happy easter all xClick to expand...
> 
> Sometimes no symptoms is a good sign :winkwink: FX'd for you!!
> 
> CD12 here and still on high but both blue lines look the same colour and I've got loads of watery CM and my CP is HSO and a temp drop this morning so know I am going to ovulate in next 48hrs!!!Click to expand...

:happydance: get bd'ing :happydance:


----------



## Bride2b

bondgirl1981 said:


> Well I take back all I said about the CBFM making things more confusing!
> 
> First month of using it... 11 highs no peaks..... and 3 yes 3 BFP!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!

Congrats!!!!!was just thinking there has not been any BFPs here for a while,then I saw this! Any tips you can give us? X


----------



## dizzyshell

merry easter ladies , im so hunover drank to much vodka last nite , never again lol

congrats for bfp xxxxx great news xxx

hope everyones well ,feels so quiet on here miss everyone how sAds only cuz most us cant talk bout these things to our family /friends.

well im cd21 10dpo 6days to AF no symptoms , but have had my usual cramping after ovulation till af , i get this every months near 3weeks of cramps every month , so i knid tell its bfn .
ive been trying to find a reason why i get these cramps ,i been having periods since 11 that 17yrs and never had cramps only on cd 1 and even then never cramped as such and now mother nature making me cramp , been happing 6months no one has clue why.
ive had ultra sounds,blood tests womb tests the lot and ok so far got tubes /dye/lap test 3rd may hopeing someome can shed some light cuz hate this everyday i get so upset with it all 

anyway sorry rant over , goodluck ladies hope get some more bfps very soon xx


----------



## Claire1

:dohh: I've had my dates mixed up this month. Thought I was due :witch: on thurs, but its actually tomorrow :blush: Anyway, have started spotting which means she be here full force tomorrow...at least it regular :shrug:
Oh well, on to cycle 4 we go :)


----------



## Glowstar

Your not out until the old hag makes a full blown appearance :hugs:

CD13 my fifth day of highs...two blue lines again....but they look darker....another temp drop so still pretty sure this thing should me giving me a peak...if my temp shoots up tomorrow or day after I have ovulated!! Oh well we are on a shag-a-thon this cycle...so we are keeping going :thumbup:

Shell....I have cramps during the WHOLE TWW...it does my head in. Haven't had any tests to see if anything wrong but have 2 kids already (in my twenties) and now I am 40 I certainly don't remember getting these before :shrug:

Good luck to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## nuffmac

hey all, sorryfor jus jumping in. I agree its so quieton here last few days. Am tryiing to find the threads where everyone is at. Its kinda lonely really. aaaawww!!!!

anyway, if I don't get a bfp this month i'm gonna buy a cbfm and start it next month. not really had any luck with the opk's and hope a cbfm will make it all clearer. does it just help you know when your fertile?


----------



## dizzyshell

Glowstar said:


> Your not out until the old hag makes a full blown appearance :hugs:
> 
> CD13 my fifth day of highs...two blue lines again....but they look darker....another temp drop so still pretty sure this thing should me giving me a peak...if my temp shoots up tomorrow or day after I have ovulated!! Oh well we are on a shag-a-thon this cycle...so we are keeping going :thumbup:
> 
> Shell....I have cramps during the WHOLE TWW...it does my head in. Haven't had any tests to see if anything wrong but have 2 kids already (in my twenties) and now I am 40 I certainly don't remember getting these before :shrug:
> 
> Good luck to everyone else :hugs:




thankyou hun , just for mentioning cramps i feel like im going mad , it started 6months ago - and i dont know why and its making my life very difficult.

can i ask do you get cramps straight after you peak or day after cuz thats when my start , soon as i got that peak day after cramps come on anytime in day and they stay till AF ,im always taking pain killersfor it 
but thanksfor replying apperciate it hun.

so how long your been happing ??? so far im clear justgot lap/dyetest 3rd may wish someone could tell why i get themmaybe our cycles changed and we get midcycle cramps .:growlmad:
shell xxxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I don't take anything for mine. But pretty much have AF type cramps and sore boobs from ovulation until AF arrives :shrug: Suppose I'll know when it's been a successful cycle as hopefully I won't have any :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Daisymay72

Hi - Just wondered if anyone had experienced this with a CBFM or had any thoughts; The first month using it, showed low days, then 3 high days two peak ,a high and then low. Which had my OV day as about day 9 / 10.
This month I have had high days from day 7 till 17 - yet I am sure that I OV'd day 11. I do know that I seem to OV at different days each month, although my cycle is pretty much 27 days each month and always has been. I know I'm OV as have had 3x 21 day blood tests, none of which have shown that I have not OV'd. Did buy a thermometre, but got very confused as my readings (taken same time each day - no hot or cold drinks consumed) seemed to vary quite widely.

Just wondered if anyone else had had an experience like this??

Thank you girlies in advance


----------



## Glowstar

I am in the same boat as you, last month 4 highs, 2 peaks, 1 high.....I O'd on the last high CD14 (I know this because I temp)
This month asked for sticks CD6 (same as last month) I am now on CD15 and still high, but pretty sure I O'd on CD13. I have compared the test sticks and days 12 & 13 the blue lines where both dark, today there is only one blue line :shrug: I am pretty sure it's missed my surge, yours is probably the same :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyshell

yea girls if you got 2 strong lines on your test stick normally safe to say its ovulation on them days.Im on 7th cycle and i can tell you everytime i get 2 strong lines on test i ovulate/shows peaks without fail .

However last cycle i nearly missed my peak /ovulation the cbfm said high and on cd 11 but i had 2 dark lines so i went out brought clear blue standard opks (line one) and i did test at 8pm cbfm was 4pm and i got very big postive .Then i know i ovulated that night and next day my egg had gone as i got cramps .I suffer AF pains straight after ovulation thats how i knew id ovulated that night.if i hadnt brought opks i would of missed true ovulation ,even thoe cbfm showed 2 peaks id already ovulated.

so id say get some opks in and use both , cbfm morning and opks eveing .


----------



## Benim

AF got me today.


----------



## Glowstar

So sorry :hugs::hugs: onwards and upwards, stay positive :flower:


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board and Ive just started using cbfm this month but I'm worried because I don't know whether it is right or not. It asked to me to start testing on cd6 and I got my first high on cd12 and then peak yesterday on cd15, which surprised me because I didn't think I was going to get peak so fast as my cycles have been irregular since comig off the pill. Anyway today when. Turned it on it didn't ask me to test, is this normal? I thought it asked you to test 20 sticks the first month, it's only asked for 10. Also should it have peaked so early?

We are ttc baby number 2 and already have dd who is 2.

Thanks for reading, 

Emma x


----------



## dizzyshell

Mummyemmy09 said:


> Hi everyone, I'm new to this board and Ive just started using cbfm this month but I'm worried because I don't know whether it is right or not. It asked to me to start testing on cd6 and I got my first high on cd12 and then peak yesterday on cd15, which surprised me because I didn't think I was going to get peak so fast as my cycles have been irregular since comig off the pill. Anyway today when. Turned it on it didn't ask me to test, is this normal? I thought it asked you to test 20 sticks the first month, it's only asked for 10. Also should it have peaked so early?
> 
> We are ttc baby number 2 and already have dd who is 2.
> 
> Thanks for reading,
> 
> Emma x



After you peak , you get another peak then a high and then it wont ask for anymore sticks cuz you've ovulated/peaked.
so dont worry hun !!!!

2ww for you now thoe , the 2nd peak and high are programmed alot of us old timers on cbfm stop feeding it sticks after 1st peak cuz cbfm is programmed to give a 2nd peak and then high.


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi! Thanks for your reply, I feel better now! Yep just got the 2ww to get through now, me and dh have been trying since Jan so not long but hoping the cbfm helps us.

Emma x


----------



## leasap

AF arrived for me today so turned on the monitor set it up, now just got to wait.

Might try some pre seed to this cycle to help.

Im FXd this monitor will help we been TTC over 2 years with no luck at all. Im hoping we will get our BFP soon :) xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Well WTF! CD20 and mine is still asking for sticks!!! I actually ran out on CD18 and was determined not to buy anymore in case....well I didn't need them next cycle!

I fed it old sticks on CD19 & 20 and it's still giving me a high!!! that's 11 days of highs now! I actually Ovulated on CD13 or CD15 according to my temps :dohh:


----------



## dizzyshell

Glowstar said:


> Well WTF! CD20 and mine is still asking for sticks!!! I actually ran out on CD18 and was determined not to buy anymore in case....well I didn't need them next cycle!
> 
> I fed it old sticks on CD19 & 20 and it's still giving me a high!!! that's 11 days of highs now! I actually Ovulated on CD13 or CD15 according to my temps :dohh:



makes you wonder doesnt it ?if this cbfm really helps , for some yes for me no , my opks told me i ovulate early cd11/12 cbfm hasnt teached me much tbh , its 6th cycle or 7th , 
youmust be well pizzedof hun , id stop feeding it .
i only have 4 sticks left cant afford anymore im cd 4 normally asks for sticks cd6 never get high till cd10 socbfm can sling it , its getting fed cd 9,10,11,12 and it can lump it lol:growlmad:


----------



## kimberley3

whats the difference between the montior with the barcode on it and the one without is one newer than the other one? confused and tring to buy off ebay x


----------



## dizzyshell

kimberley3 said:


> whats the difference between the montior with the barcode on it and the one without is one newer than the other one? confused and tring to buy off ebay x

myns got a barcode on front ,i couldnt tell you what for ,maybe its the cbfm batch code , proberly for knowing when it was madeor something 
i shouldnt think it matters xx


----------



## dizzyshell

Where's everyone bored.com come back lol


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Well im back now im feeling a bit brighter. Unfortunately my pregnancy ended in miscarriage 4 weeks ago so im just waiting for af to show and then i can get the monitor back out and try again. it was my first cycle using cbfm when i eventually fell pregnant so hopefully it should work again..... fingers crossed anyway.


----------



## Glowstar

Soooo sorry to hear that Mrs C :cry: if it worked last time it will work again and they say you are much more fertile TTC after a MC. In fact the SMEP method is supposed to be excellent to improve your chances too :winkwink:

AFM -CD24....still asking for bloomin' sticks!!! stupid machine! and still giving me a HIGH reading....so that's from day 9 :wacko::wacko: I actually O'd on Cycle day 13 or 15 and am now either 9dpo or 11dpo...just hope it works better for me next cycle :thumbup:


----------



## dizzyshell

Mrs C 2008 said:


> Well im back now im feeling a bit brighter. Unfortunately my pregnancy ended in miscarriage 4 weeks ago so im just waiting for af to show and then i can get the monitor back out and try again. it was my first cycle using cbfm when i eventually fell pregnant so hopefully it should work again..... fingers crossed anyway.

hi hun just wanna say sorry for your loss , and like glow said it will happen again and your very fertile after m/c so hopefully your have a sticky bean asap also few girls i know havent had a period after m/c but still get preg 
happend twice to my other friends on another forum 
goodluck xx


----------



## Claire1

Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...


----------



## Mrs C 2008

Thanks guys, lets hope we all get our BFP's soon, we all deserve it xx


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...

hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.

yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.

im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:


----------



## Morgans19

Hi, Im back on CD 13 peak today but defo not ovulated, no pains like normal, negative opk too this morning - going to test again this afternoon. I know CBFM will peak tomorrow too seems to be the "norm" for me! Good luck ladies x


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...
> 
> hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.
> 
> yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.
> 
> im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:Click to expand...

Not just me then! I hope to get a high tomorrow...if not might just go to peak like you said. My est line is getting slightly lighter so should get 2 lines soon. Plus more cm as well, sorry :blush: so know it should be in next couple days. 
How have you been with yours lately, still getting pains straight after ov?


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...
> 
> hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.
> 
> yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.
> 
> im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Not just me then! I hope to get a high tomorrow...if not might just go to peak like you said. My est line is getting slightly lighter so should get 2 lines soon. Plus more cm as well, sorry :blush: so know it should be in next couple days.
> How have you been with yours lately, still getting pains straight after ov?Click to expand...



hihun, thanks for ASking 

yes pains still here , infact its worse .i had dye test thursday and all clear tubes good.docs still dont know why getting cramps .Ive had every test done under the sun and all clear.so now im thinking maybe something else like stomach ulcer .

also imcd 8 today and still got cramps should stopped cd 2 so god knows hun 
does my head in sure docs think imcrazy lol

i dont know how i cope tbh , but least i know i can babies :thumbup:so i willchill now.

yes stillusing cbfm , well only got 4 sticks cant afford anymore so cbfm asking for stickssince cd6 and havent fed it yet always get low anyway so gonna start tomaz cd9 then got cd9,10,11,12 usually peak 11,12


hopeu get peak bet you go straight peak xx


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...
> 
> hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.
> 
> yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.
> 
> im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Not just me then! I hope to get a high tomorrow...if not might just go to peak like you said. My est line is getting slightly lighter so should get 2 lines soon. Plus more cm as well, sorry :blush: so know it should be in next couple days.
> How have you been with yours lately, still getting pains straight after ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hihun, thanks for ASking
> 
> yes pains still here , infact its worse .i had dye test thursday and all clear tubes good.docs still dont know why getting cramps .Ive had every test done under the sun and all clear.so now im thinking maybe something else like stomach ulcer .
> 
> also imcd 8 today and still got cramps should stopped cd 2 so god knows hun
> does my head in sure docs think imcrazy lol
> 
> i dont know how i cope tbh , but least i know i can babies :thumbup:so i willchill now.
> 
> yes stillusing cbfm , well only got 4 sticks cant afford anymore so cbfm asking for stickssince cd6 and havent fed it yet always get low anyway so gonna start tomaz cd9 then got cd9,10,11,12 usually peak 11,12
> 
> 
> hopeu get peak bet you go straight peak xxClick to expand...

:hugs: Sorry your still suffering...really must be such a nightmare. I always think change can be good though, so maybe the fact your still getting them now means you might have them less this month after ov, who knows?? Oh and good news re- the docs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Well, I had a high this morning...looks very close to peak though on the stick. So should get it tomorrow. Still very unlike me though, so i'm thinking (in hope) that maybe this month it means i'll produce a super big fertile egg that is ready and waiting for :spermy: to do its job!! HA ha :wacko: I know, my way of positive thinking :haha:

:dust:


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...
> 
> hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.
> 
> yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.
> 
> im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Not just me then! I hope to get a high tomorrow...if not might just go to peak like you said. My est line is getting slightly lighter so should get 2 lines soon. Plus more cm as well, sorry :blush: so know it should be in next couple days.
> How have you been with yours lately, still getting pains straight after ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hihun, thanks for ASking
> 
> yes pains still here , infact its worse .i had dye test thursday and all clear tubes good.docs still dont know why getting cramps .Ive had every test done under the sun and all clear.so now im thinking maybe something else like stomach ulcer .
> 
> also imcd 8 today and still got cramps should stopped cd 2 so god knows hun
> does my head in sure docs think imcrazy lol
> 
> i dont know how i cope tbh , but least i know i can babies :thumbup:so i willchill now.
> 
> yes stillusing cbfm , well only got 4 sticks cant afford anymore so cbfm asking for stickssince cd6 and havent fed it yet always get low anyway so gonna start tomaz cd9 then got cd9,10,11,12 usually peak 11,12
> 
> 
> hopeu get peak bet you go straight peak xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Sorry your still suffering...really must be such a nightmare. I always think change can be good though, so maybe the fact your still getting them now means you might have them less this month after ov, who knows?? Oh and good news re- the docs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well, I had a high this morning...looks very close to peak though on the stick. So should get it tomorrow. Still very unlike me though, so i'm thinking (in hope) that maybe this month it means i'll produce a super big fertile egg that is ready and waiting for :spermy: to do its job!! HA ha :wacko: I know, my way of positive thinking :haha:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...


YEA claire your ov tomorrow if yourstick is getting dark .I had a lot cm today so i thought id use my last clear blue standard opk and nothing wasted it lol
only got 4 sticks so saving themtilltomorrow cd9,10,11,12 just hope i ov on them days now or i'll be:cry:ha ha

come on tomorrow let me know what cbfm has in store and get shagging now your on highs hun dont miss a chance .

and i'll shagging bigtime come cd 10lol 

sod tummy ache use to it need some hardcore BD lol xx


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> Whats going on i'm cd 12 and still reading low! Im usually on my 3rd high by now...
> 
> hi claire , them cbfm are mad , different every month sometimes i get highs other i get low and hit peak without highs.
> 
> yourproberly just peak like i do , keep lookin at ya sticks if you see 2lines or one line and another getting darker means your nearly at peak.
> 
> im cd 7its asking for sticks from cd 6 and i onlygot 4 sticks left so not gonna test tillcd9 normally peak 11/12 cant afford sticks :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Not just me then! I hope to get a high tomorrow...if not might just go to peak like you said. My est line is getting slightly lighter so should get 2 lines soon. Plus more cm as well, sorry :blush: so know it should be in next couple days.
> How have you been with yours lately, still getting pains straight after ov?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> hihun, thanks for ASking
> 
> yes pains still here , infact its worse .i had dye test thursday and all clear tubes good.docs still dont know why getting cramps .Ive had every test done under the sun and all clear.so now im thinking maybe something else like stomach ulcer .
> 
> also imcd 8 today and still got cramps should stopped cd 2 so god knows hun
> does my head in sure docs think imcrazy lol
> 
> i dont know how i cope tbh , but least i know i can babies :thumbup:so i willchill now.
> 
> yes stillusing cbfm , well only got 4 sticks cant afford anymore so cbfm asking for stickssince cd6 and havent fed it yet always get low anyway so gonna start tomaz cd9 then got cd9,10,11,12 usually peak 11,12
> 
> 
> hopeu get peak bet you go straight peak xxClick to expand...
> 
> :hugs: Sorry your still suffering...really must be such a nightmare. I always think change can be good though, so maybe the fact your still getting them now means you might have them less this month after ov, who knows?? Oh and good news re- the docs!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Well, I had a high this morning...looks very close to peak though on the stick. So should get it tomorrow. Still very unlike me though, so i'm thinking (in hope) that maybe this month it means i'll produce a super big fertile egg that is ready and waiting for :spermy: to do its job!! HA ha :wacko: I know, my way of positive thinking :haha:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> YEA claire your ov tomorrow if yourstick is getting dark .I had a lot cm today so i thought id use my last clear blue standard opk and nothing wasted it lol
> only got 4 sticks so saving themtilltomorrow cd9,10,11,12 just hope i ov on them days now or i'll be:cry:ha ha
> 
> come on tomorrow let me know what cbfm has in store and get shagging now your on highs hun dont miss a chance .
> 
> and i'll shagging bigtime come cd 10lol
> 
> sod tummy ache use to it need some hardcore BD lol xxClick to expand...

Yep thats the plan....been at it this morning and will tonight as well...letting my hair down this month and going for it :haha:

Dont waste them sticks, i'm sure you'll get your peak as predicted. Mine should be tom or next fx'd. Will let you know!

Get yourself :sex: as well....if not just for fun :winkwink:


----------



## Glowstar

I never did get a peak this cycle.....was low for the first time yesterday (CD25!!) that was highs from CD9-25 :shrug:
Not buying anymore sticks until AF shows and she should be here any day now :winkwink:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi glow and clare 

im cd 9 used my sticks today got 3 left lol i got a HIGH havent had a high on cd 9 for 4 cycles and stick has 2nd light line so predict ov 2days time.

i cant get any shagging in as dont live with o/h but going to stay for fertile part from tomorrow so hoping get bfpforonce.

keep us posted clare for you peak xxxx


----------



## Benim

CD 12 still low for me too. I started exercise 2 weeks. So if i'm not pregnant I still o.k. really want to get back to my shape after 4 years no exercise ^_^


----------



## Claire1

Hi Dizzy, glad you got a high...I hate those blimmin low readings! Looks like your in for a couple busy days of bd'ing :winkwink: We were busy :sex: yesterday and this morning...more to go yet ha ha! 
Well, I had high today...should def peak tomorrow. Line is getting much darker and opk nearly positive. I started to temp this cycle as well and temp has gone up today, so hoping it stays up now.
Have you ever temped Dizzy?


----------



## dizzyshell

Claire1 said:


> Hi Dizzy, glad you got a high...I hate those blimmin low readings! Looks like your in for a couple busy days of bd'ing :winkwink: We were busy :sex: yesterday and this morning...more to go yet ha ha!
> Well, I had high today...should def peak tomorrow. Line is getting much darker and opk nearly positive. I started to temp this cycle as well and temp has gone up today, so hoping it stays up now.
> Have you ever temped Dizzy?


hi claire , im glad you high and looks like peak tomorrow, if you temp shot up and get shagging hun lol sure you are thoe:happydance:

No i dont temp but i tried before started using opks but i kept waking upand forgetting and brushing teeth and stuff lol im crap at temping ,how you finding it ??do you remeeber to do it ??

your peak tomorrow hun , on cbfm i got2nd line today so 2days for me to ov i reck.BUT i dont live with o/h so difficult but going to his for serious shagging tomorrow lol:happydance:


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi I'm back, I'm on 9dpo now so just going to wait until the weekend to see whether af arrives and if not I will test then!

Good luck to everyone else who is in the 2ww.

Emma x


----------



## Claire1

Got my peak! Lots of:sex: for me. Hope you get yours soon Dizzy! x


----------



## Mummyemmy09

Hi all, I just wondering whether anyone knows how the cbfm knows when to start flashing 'm'? Is it programmed to flash 2weeks after peak or does it work out when af should be due? Cos I didn't get a peak until cd16 and it's only cd 27 and it's already flashing m? I wasn't expecting to get af until sat. Hope this makes sense!

Thanks, Emma x


----------



## snl41296

for me it blinks when AF is DUE I have a 28/30 cycle I am on cd24 so I have some time yet... I am due May 17th


----------



## dizzyshell

hey claire i got my peak too today lol

actually got high on cbfm yday but postive opk last night and peaked today and another postive opk.

got shagging 2x last nite and 1x this morning tmi but off to do it all over again tonight
goodluck hope the sperm reaches our eggs xxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> hey claire i got my peak too today lol
> 
> actually got high on cbfm yday but postive opk last night and peaked today and another postive opk.
> 
> got shagging 2x last nite and 1x this morning tmi but off to do it all over again tonight
> goodluck hope the sperm reaches our eggs xxxxxxxx

Oh thats good news...yay!!! Fingers crossed to catch that egg this month...esp with all that shagging!!


----------



## Mummyemmy09

snl41296 said:


> for me it blinks when AF is DUE I have a 28/30 cycle I am on cd24 so I have some time yet... I am due May 17th

Thanks, do you know how it knows when it's the end of the cycle though, is it programmed to start flashing after a certain number of days or does it calculate it? Good luck by the way!

Emma x


----------



## truly_blessed

Mummyemmy09 said:


> Thanks, do you know how it knows when it's the end of the cycle though, is it programmed to start flashing after a certain number of days or does it calculate it? Good luck by the way!
> 
> Emma x

It will calculate it hun, based on the knowledge it has learned about your previous cycles. If it's your first cycle using it I'm not sure if it uses an automatic setting. x


----------



## Mummyemmy09

truly_blessed said:


> Mummyemmy09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks, do you know how it knows when it's the end of the cycle though, is it programmed to start flashing after a certain number of days or does it calculate it? Good luck by the way!
> 
> Emma x
> 
> It will calculate it hun, based on the knowledge it has learned about your previous cycles. If it's your first cycle using it I'm not sure if it uses an automatic setting. xClick to expand...

Hi thanks, it's my first cycle of using cbfm!

Emma x


----------



## truly_blessed

did you buy it new or second hand. if it's second hand you should reset it before using it.


----------



## Mummyemmy09

I bought it new, so I'm guessing it's automatic as you said!

Emma x


----------



## truly_blessed

it will probably tell you somewhere in the book, if it's flashing it's most likely basing itself on a 28-30 day cycle. If I remember rightly the picture on the box shows peak on cd14 or 15. x


----------



## leasap

Hi ladies, CD 10 today got a 2nd bar (high) today so thats 2 days in a row, and first month using it :) FXd it might work for me xx


----------



## TTC Again

I've used a CBFM to get pregnant 4 times (sadly only 1 ended in a baby - my little 3 year old man). Anyhow, so after a LONG break since my last MC I'm back to using it again. I'm on Cd7 and having some cramps today for some odd reason, but my CBFM hasn't asked for a test stick yet. It should ask for one tomorrow. Anyhow, I'm assuming I wouldn't be O'ing this early (I usually O around CD16), but you never know. Guess I'll see what tomorrow's test stick shows - assuming the monitor asks for one.

Question: anyone else read the sticks manually? I have had to do that many times as several cycles it does not pick up my O days (and I know I've O'd because I got pregnant on 1 such cycles). Just saying - I don't always trust the machine 100%. If I see 2 pale lines on the stick I am O'ing or about to O!


----------



## dizzyshell

TTC Again said:


> I've used a CBFM to get pregnant 4 times (sadly only 1 ended in a baby - my little 3 year old man). Anyhow, so after a LONG break since my last MC I'm back to using it again. I'm on Cd7 and having some cramps today for some odd reason, but my CBFM hasn't asked for a test stick yet. It should ask for one tomorrow. Anyhow, I'm assuming I wouldn't be O'ing this early (I usually O around CD16), but you never know. Guess I'll see what tomorrow's test stick shows - assuming the monitor asks for one.
> 
> Question: anyone else read the sticks manually? I have had to do that many times as several cycles it does not pick up my O days (and I know I've O'd because I got pregnant on 1 such cycles). Just saying - I don't always trust the machine 100%. If I see 2 pale lines on the stick I am O'ing or about to O!



yea your right i do the same.When the sticks start getting 2 lines i know im due ov normally day after 2lines for me.

you not suppose to go by sticks but works for me everytime.hun the cbfm
will ask for stick cd9 if hasnt on cd6 .i alsoov well early i got 2lines on cd9 and on night got postive opk very early cd9/10 ov ,not complaining.

if dont mind me asking how long did take u get bfp on all your bfps ???:coffee:


----------



## TTC Again

dizzyshell - I seem to be able to get pregnant rather quickly, but keeping the pregnancy is our issue.

Well, with our DS it took 7 months after coming off of BCP to get pregnant. 

With TTC#2 first pregnancy took 2 cycles, the next one took 1 cycle and the third took 2 cycles. 

For this cycle now I'm on CD8 - got asked to POAS this morning by my monitor and it read as "High" but the stick looked pretty close to my usual "Peak" sticks. Hmmm...yesterday afternoon I had some strong cramps. Could it be possible that I O'd yesterday on CD7? I've NEVER O'd that early before, but my body has been really messed up since my last MC in December. We DTD last night in a hopes of not missing the egg if that was the case, so I guess we'll see in time and see what tomorrow's test stick shows.


----------



## dizzyshell

day 7 is pretty early tbh hun esp if you ovulate over weeks later .
but it isnt impossible .i ovulated started getting 2 lines on cd8/9 normally ovulate cd12 
so maybe yes .

id just cover yourself and bd to cover,and carry on and see what cbfm says everyday.highs need bd too thoe so eitherway your be bd at right times
goodluck xx


----------



## leasap

today was 4th high... is this normal for 1st month using the cbfm??

x


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys,a question for you ,this is my third month of using the cbfm,am on cd17 and still on low readings,usually o cd18 ,wot do I do,shud I bd daily or wait till the cbfm tells me to?am really worried it's all messed up!:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

Desperado167 said:


> Hi guys,a question for you ,this is my third month of using the cbfm,am on cd17 and still on low readings,usually o cd18 ,wot do I do,shud I bd daily or wait till the cbfm tells me to?am really worried it's all messed up!:hugs:

Hiya, You could go straight to peak, or might ov later? I dont always trust the monitor 100%, I didnt peak one month but def ov as had 2 lines on stick and confirmed with opk. Think it cause my urine was too dilute. 
If I were you I would def bd to cover yourself. Hope you peak soon! :)


----------



## leasap

morning ladies, how is everyone today??

i got my 5th high today?? is this normal on first cycle using the cbfm?>>

when ive taken the sticks out there is only a slight 2nd line. i also started using opk and no sign of 2nd line??

any ideas xxxx


----------



## Claire1

leasap said:


> morning ladies, how is everyone today??
> 
> i got my 5th high today?? is this normal on first cycle using the cbfm?>>
> 
> when ive taken the sticks out there is only a slight 2nd line. i also started using opk and no sign of 2nd line??
> 
> any ideas xxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Totally normal, I pretty much had all highs on my 1st cycle, peaked on my second cycle...so dont worry!! :hugs:


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies,:hi: ive been off here for a while and gave myself a break after missing af for a whole month!!:growlmad: then had 2 afs the month after (april) so just waiting for my af this month so that i can start again lol xxx by the way amazon are selling the test sticks for £12.97 (normally £19.99):happydance: so just ordered myself a box just hoping it wont take long to get pregnant xxx good luck ladies xxx


----------



## Mummyemmy09

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies,:hi: ive been off here for a while and gave myself a break after missing af for a whole month!!:growlmad: then had 2 afs the month after (april) so just waiting for my af this month so that i can start again lol xxx by the way amazon are selling the test sticks for £12.97 (normally £19.99):happydance: so just ordered myself a box just hoping it wont take long to get pregnant xxx good luck ladies xxx

I got mine off amazon, it was a really good price! In boots a pack of sticks is £40 and the monitor is £100! But got both for about £70 on amazon!

Good luck!

Emma x


----------



## Desperado167

Claire1 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys,a question for you ,this is my third month of using the cbfm,am on cd17 and still on low readings,usually o cd18 ,wot do I do,shud I bd daily or wait till the cbfm tells me to?am really worried it's all messed up!:hugs:
> 
> Hiya, You could go straight to peak, or might ov later? I dont always trust the monitor 100%, I didnt peak one month but def ov as had 2 lines on stick and confirmed with opk. Think it cause my urine was too dilute.
> If I were you I would def bd to cover yourself. Hope you peak soon! :)Click to expand...

Hi thanks Claire,just got my first high this morning cd18, had bd yesterday and today just to be safe,thanks for replying:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Claire1 said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> morning ladies, how is everyone today??
> 
> i got my 5th high today?? is this normal on first cycle using the cbfm?>>
> 
> when ive taken the sticks out there is only a slight 2nd line. i also started using opk and no sign of 2nd line??
> 
> any ideas xxxx[/QUOTE
> 
> Totally normal, I pretty much had all highs on my 1st cycle, peaked on my second cycle...so dont worry!! :hugs:
> 
> Hi Claire ,have been using the opk too and only got my first high today on cbfm the lines on cbfm are almost the same yet I only have a faint line on my opk,and I have been testing with both for ten days so sounds like u shud get a positive soon,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry think I was supposed to post that to leasap:hugs:


----------



## MissyMoo88

Hello ,

I was just wondering if someone could help me ...

This is my second month using my CBFM and I set it to CD1 on Friday but it's still got the 'm' on the screen , why is this? Have I done something wrong?

Any help much appreciated :flower:


----------



## dizzyshell

MissyMoo88 said:


> Hello ,
> 
> I was just wondering if someone could help me ...
> 
> This is my second month using my CBFM and I set it to CD1 on Friday but it's still got the 'm' on the screen , why is this? Have I done something wrong?
> 
> Any help much appreciated :flower:

hi hun thought id reply asap , please dont worry for the first 5days your get (m) sign till cd6 hun , then mointor will ask for sticks if not cd6 normally cd9 
but as your new to machine be cd6 hun so dont worry it means your on ya period the (m) thing.also it will flash (m) when periods due and its finnished asking for sticks so dont be alarmed at that either :happydance:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi guys feel bit different ,like somethings happing im only 5dpo but got this strange feeling and dont wanna temp fate so gonna shut up lol
goodluck to everyone on 2ww xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> hi guys feel bit different ,like somethings happing im only 5dpo but got this strange feeling and dont wanna temp fate so gonna shut up lol
> goodluck to everyone on 2ww xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance: oh I do hope so!!! :happydance: I wont get too carried away though,like you said "dont wanna tempt fate" Fingers crossed though, he he :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

dizzyshell said:


> hi guys feel bit different ,like somethings happing im only 5dpo but got this strange feeling and dont wanna temp fate so gonna shut up lol
> goodluck to everyone on 2ww xxxxxxxxxx

Good luck ,crossed for you ,:hugs:


----------



## BeesBella

Hi. I have just brought a CBFM (from eBay for £45 with 10 test sticks) and I am really excited to start using it ! I am on 5dpo at the moment but not feeling optimistic this cycle as I didn't temp of anything (only way I knew when I ovulated was the sonographer said she saw a collapsed follicle when I had a transvaginal/trans-abdominal scan for unexplained pain). So I plan on starting using it when AF arrives (due around 24th May). I have a few questions though -
How many test sticks do you usually use per cycle ?
Do you use more on the first cycle than the rest ? 
If so how many ? Do you think 10 will be enough for my first cycle ?
Does it tell you when to test ?
Do you continue testing after your peak ?
Is it pretty easy to use ?
Dya think I should temp aswell ?
Sorry for all the questions !!!!!


----------



## dizzyshell

BeesBella said:


> Hi. I have just brought a CBFM (from eBay for £45 with 10 test sticks) and I am really excited to start using it ! I am on 5dpo at the moment but not feeling optimistic this cycle as I didn't temp of anything (only way I knew when I ovulated was the sonographer said she saw a collapsed follicle when I had a transvaginal/trans-abdominal scan for unexplained pain). So I plan on starting using it when AF arrives (due around 24th May). I have a few questions though -
> How many test sticks do you usually use per cycle ?
> Do you use more on the first cycle than the rest ?
> If so how many ? Do you think 10 will be enough for my first cycle ?
> Does it tell you when to test ?
> Do you continue testing after your peak ?
> Is it pretty easy to use ?
> Dya think I should temp aswell ?
> Sorry for all the questions !!!!!



try and give you anserws as can .

For a start it seems im in same position as yourself ive had ultra sound and dye tests for unexplained pain too.I get cramps 24/7 after i ovulate for last 7months.But last cyle and this cycle ive had no rest from pain its been here non-stop so now im thinking maybe it isnt anything to do with ladies business and cramps.Im thinking stomach ulcer but hard to know.

Ok anserw some questions 
You need a box of 20 sticks for cbfm they only come in 20 unless u buy odd numbers off ebay etc.Usaully you need whole 20 on first cycle of cbfm
because its getting to know your cycle.
It will begin on cd 1 day after your af has shown .Your get (m) flashing which means period till day 5 of your period .then on cd6 itwill begin asking for sticks.You also get (m) flashing when your period due and you're done with testsing .

After first cycle you proberly use half the amount of sticks , it always says 10sticks for ecah cycle after your first cycle.

testing times are upto you , basically if you press (m) button on ya cbfm your see number 1 pop up .whatever time you pressed the (M) will give u a 6 hour window for exp

you press (m) day after your af starts remeber -and its 9am you set cbfmthen your testsing window will be 6am-12pm its always 6hr window.
3 HOURS before time you set (m) and 3HOURS after you pressed (M)

NOW i set myn about 11am so my window is 8am-2pm to test.if youmiss this 3hr before and after window you mointor will be ok but of course you've missed adays testsing .

When you get a peak also known as egg or 3bars your cbfmisprogrammed to give you a second peak and then one more high .Then it will stop asking for sticks and you wait for af to re-set it back to cd1.

It is simple to usemake sure read instructions all look themon up on google.
you can temp aslo deffently.Iuse opks cheap ones you can get these off ebay /amazon or wilkinsons if you have one.they about 2-4pound .I use opks with cbfm because sometimes u can get postive opk on the eveing

for exp - i got a high on cbfm at 2pm on cd1o then on the eveing 9pm i got postive opk .then next day i got peak off cbfm .So having temping or opks can be everu useful.

Your first cycle using cbfm you might not get a peak , i didnt so dont be worried its normal your get peak 2nd cycle.But more than not get peak on first cycle so dont worry.

hope anserwed enough for you
goodluckxx


----------



## BeesBella

Wow thanks for your help ! 
I am gunna try and persuade OH to buy me a box of 20 tests considering I brought the monitor lol !
I am getting excited to start using it ! (while secretly hoping that I get my BFP this cycle and won't need it lol)
Thanks again !!! :dust:


----------



## Chatnoir

Just ordered mine from amazon with 20 sticks! Started af today so should b here in time for day 5! We've been ttc since December so hoping this will work for us!! :D


----------



## TTC Again

Thought I had possibly missed my peak and had a REALLY early O around CD7 (before my monitor asked for any test sticks), but I guess I was wrong (thanfully) because I got my peak this morning on CD11. This is still VERY early for me - I usually don't O until CD16, but since my last MC my cycles have been super wonky and this is my first cycle since the MC in December using my CBFM again, so I'm just thrilled it caught my O at all! Now time to BD...good luck everyone!

...and Dizzyshell - sounds promising - best of luck to you. When do you think you'll test?


----------



## dizzyshell

TTC Again said:


> Thought I had possibly missed my peak and had a REALLY early O around CD7 (before my monitor asked for any test sticks), but I guess I was wrong (thanfully) because I got my peak this morning on CD11. This is still VERY early for me - I usually don't O until CD16, but since my last MC my cycles have been super wonky and this is my first cycle since the MC in December using my CBFM again, so I'm just thrilled it caught my O at all! Now time to BD...good luck everyone!
> 
> ...and Dizzyshell - sounds promising - best of luck to you. When do you think you'll test?


hi hun , well i ov on cd10/11 too that was tuesday night so im 6dpo i think cd 16 so got 11days till af or test 14dpo dont wanna test might wait af.

i think im reading to much into it as i had dye test last week and reckon im thinking am preg cuz you suppose be fertile after a dye test so silly me:dohh:thinking it .

goodluck with your bfp maybe you preg this cycle :happydance:


----------



## BeesBella

Yay ! My CBFM arrived today =D
Just one question, do I have to wait until CD1 to reset it or can I do it now ?


----------



## dizzyshell

BeesBella said:


> Yay ! My CBFM arrived today =D
> Just one question, do I have to wait until CD1 to reset it or can I do it now ?

what cd you on ?

you have 5 days to set it fromcd1-5 hope helps xx


----------



## dizzyshell

BeesBella said:


> Yay ! My CBFM arrived today =D
> Just one question, do I have to wait until CD1 to reset it or can I do it now ?



sorry forgot say ,you need hold the (m) button down and it willshow , 1,2,3,4,5 soon as you see your cd day take hand off (m)button and also remeber what time you pressed it as you've a 6hr window 3hrs before youset it to test and 3hrs later to test so remeber to know the time hun lol:happydance:
it will always flash when test isneeded.it will start asking cd 6 for sticks goodluck xxx


----------



## TTC Again

Dizzyshell - you ARE more fertile after having the dye test (HSG). I've heard for the next 3-6 cycles in fact. I had mine done in March, so hoping to catch that window of improved fertility! Fingers and toes crossed for us both! 

I got my second peak today, but still no O cramping (usually my tell-tale sign), so I'm expecting that to occur sometime today.


----------



## pooch

i'm so stupid...this whole time i thought the three bars were low, medium and high and then for peak the top box changed from all shaded to shaded with an egg...but i was wrong! i've been getting a high reading for a couple of days now and we haven't been bd'ing. doh! at least i didn't miss the peak if i even get one as this is my first month using it.


----------



## TTC Again

LOL, Pooch! We try to BD every other day while getting High readings and every day during Peak readings. Good luck!


----------



## snl41296

just wanted to share a book my friend wrote about her infertility.

https://secretinfertility.vpweb.com/Our-Story.html


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Shell.....sounds promising, fingers crossed for you xxx

CD8 here....high from CD7 so we have started to BD, hope the bloody thing picks up my peak this cycle :wacko:

Good luck to everyone else....we seriously need a BFP on this thread soon!!


----------



## Claire1

OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance: 

I cant believe it, im in shock!


----------



## BeesBella

Congrats !!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months......we're the same DPO, I got my BFP yesterday =)


----------



## Claire1

BeesBella said:


> Congrats !!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months......we're the same DPO, I got my BFP yesterday =)

Aww wow, congratulations to you to. Im so shocked! Im feeling and thinking 1000's of things at the moment. Cant take it in :hugs:


----------



## Morgans19

Claire1 said:


> OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, im in shock!

CONGRATS :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Claire1 said:


> OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, im in shock!

Congrats Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Congrats Claire!!!! So pleased for you! 

Afm - I got my first high on cd7 and peak on cd10. Wasn't really prepared for an early ov so we dtd on cd8 and twice on cd10 and hope to again today, though fear it might be too late as had big temp jump this morning so I prob ov yesterday.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys hope u don't mind me joining in:hugs:Am 1 or 2 dpo,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Oooo a cycle Buddy!! Hi Desperado!! 

I can't 100% confirm until a few temp rises but think I am probably 1dpo today :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Oooo a cycle Buddy!! Hi Desperado!!
> 
> I can't 100% confirm until a few temp rises but think I am probably 1dpo today :hugs:

Yipee :happydance::happydance:We can help each other along the way :wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Glowstar

It's always nice to have someone to symptom spot with :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> It's always nice to have someone to symptom spot with :happydance::happydance::hugs:

Def and I love symptom spotting,:hugs::hugs:Good luck hun:hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Claire1 said:


> OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, im in shock!

Congrats, thats great news, so good to hear of CBFMs success too! How long have you been trying? Any tips? When did you DTD if you dont mind me asking? Its getting very frustrating now keep getting the :witch:. I just cant seem to understand how all these people get pregnant accidently when we try bloody everything to get up the duff!:dohh:

Congrats again
xx


----------



## Bride2b

BeesBella said:


> Congrats !!! Wishing you a happy and healthy nine months......we're the same DPO, I got my BFP yesterday =)

Congrats to you on your BFP, looks like you didnt need the CBFM afterall!:happydance:


----------



## TTC Again

Congrats on our two most recent BFPs here! Gives the rest of us tons of hope. 

4 DPO here and already symptom spotting - it is going to be a long TWW!


----------



## Desperado167

TTC Again said:


> Congrats on our two most recent BFPs here! Gives the rest of us tons of hope.
> 
> 4 DPO here and already symptom spotting - it is going to be a long TWW!

Same here am one or two days past ovulation,good luck :hugs:


----------



## Claire1

:dust:


Bride2b said:


> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, im in shock!
> 
> Congrats, thats great news, so good to hear of CBFMs success too! How long have you been trying? Any tips? When did you DTD if you dont mind me asking? Its getting very frustrating now keep getting the :witch:. I just cant seem to understand how all these people get pregnant accidently when we try bloody everything to get up the duff!:dohh:
> 
> Congrats again
> xxClick to expand...

Hiya, thank you for the well wishes. :happydance:
I am on cycle 4 cbfm and ttc...seriously didnt expect it to happen this quickley! 
I actually didnt bd that much, usually more ha ha. I bd'd for 2 days leading up to peak and day before peak then day of peak. 
I used soft cups the day before peak (morning nookie) and lay down for 10-15mins with feet up againts wall. 
The day of peak I didnt use soft cups for afternoon nookie also wiped after and didnt lay down at all hardly, he was on top for all of them. 
Oh and I drank green tea as well!
Hope that helps :hugs:

:dust:


----------



## snl41296

congrats to you


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys well 2dpo today and am already symptom spotting:blush:Up all nite to the loo and have woke up with a really bad pain in my bottom sorry maybe tmi:blush:Havent a clue wot it is ,maybe a result of all the bd,how's everyone else?:hugs:


----------



## leasap

Is it normal to still keep getting highs on cd 21??

Been having them since cd 9 xc


----------



## Chatnoir

Hi all!
I got my monitor on Thursday started using it yesterday on day 5! Peed on a stick this morning.
Am looking foward to my first high & peak!!


----------



## Bride2b

Claire1 said:


> :dust:
> 
> 
> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Claire1 said:
> 
> 
> OMG, I got a :bfp::bfp::bfp: this morning. :happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance:
> 
> I cant believe it, im in shock!
> 
> Congrats, thats great news, so good to hear of CBFMs success too! How long have you been trying? Any tips? When did you DTD if you dont mind me asking? Its getting very frustrating now keep getting the :witch:. I just cant seem to understand how all these people get pregnant accidently when we try bloody everything to get up the duff!:dohh:
> 
> Congrats again
> xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hiya, thank you for the well wishes. :happydance:
> I am on cycle 4 cbfm and ttc...seriously didnt expect it to happen this quickley!
> I actually didnt bd that much, usually more ha ha. I bd'd for 2 days leading up to peak and day before peak then day of peak.
> I used soft cups the day before peak (morning nookie) and lay down for 10-15mins with feet up againts wall.
> The day of peak I didnt use soft cups for afternoon nookie also wiped after and didnt lay down at all hardly, he was on top for all of them.
> Oh and I drank green tea as well!
> Hope that helps :hugs:
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I guess it just shows that its not quantity it quality :thumbup:
I brought softcups but dont like the look of them, although I am so fed up TTC that I think I may give them a go, along with the preseed I used last month, and just got back from buying soy isoflavones, so surely to god something has got to happen soon!!! Oh and I drink green tea (but have done for years along with fruit teas & I do not touch alcohol!!)
In the mean time good luck to everyone else this month :dust:


----------



## Glowstar

Well I had highs for the same amount of time last cycle and I DID ovulate on CD15 it just didn't pick it up!!! I tend to write the cycle days on each stick...can you go back and have a look at them? if the line near the pee end is much darker on one of them you have probably already ovulated :winkwink:

2dpo here and the stickiest CM ever...it's like wallpaper paste :wacko:


----------



## Glowstar

I used Instead Cups this cycle...they are easy to insert :winkwink: they just look HUGE!! hopefully it will help this is my 8th cycle TTC!


----------



## Desperado167

leasap said:


> Is it normal to still keep getting highs on cd 21??
> 
> Been having them since cd 9 xc

Hi leasap,:hugs:I was testing for 13 days before I got my peak just keep on testing it should change soon :hugs:Good luck


----------



## Desperado167

Chatnoir said:


> Hi all!
> I got my monitor on Thursday started using it yesterday on day 5! Peed on a stick this morning.
> Am looking foward to my first high & peak!!

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Glowstar said:


> Well I had highs for the same amount of time last cycle and I DID ovulate on CD15 it just didn't pick it up!!! I tend to write the cycle days on each stick...can you go back and have a look at them? if the line near the pee end is much darker on one of them you have probably already ovulated :winkwink:
> 
> 2dpo here and the stickiest CM ever...it's like wallpaper paste :wacko:

I do that as well with the sticks:haha:Cm sounds good glowstar ,gl :hugs:Am 2dpo too,:hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

Had all symptoms this cycle after 17 long months i thought was my month .

tested 10/11dpo and bfn gutted deep down i know my body has done this .

Just gutted feeling low -congrats claire btw weldone hun , all best for little bean xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dizzyshell said:


> Had all symptoms this cycle after 17 long months i thought was my month .
> 
> tested 10/11dpo and bfn gutted deep down i know my body has done this .
> 
> Just gutted feeling low -congrats claire btw weldone hun , all best for little bean xxxx

Hi Hun so sorry for the bfn,it's still quite early to test thou,hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry for your BFN Shell....don't give up! :hugs:

3dpo and still the stickiest CM ever and loads of it.....eeeuuugggh!! wondering if I've got a yeast infection, although I feel totally normal down below it's only there when I check my cm/cp....but it's minging :wacko:


----------



## TTC Again

dizzyshell said:


> Had all symptoms this cycle after 17 long months i thought was my month .
> 
> tested 10/11dpo and bfn gutted deep down i know my body has done this .
> 
> Just gutted feeling low -congrats claire btw weldone hun , all best for little bean xxxx

So sorry you are feeling down, but you are not out yet. 10DPO is early still. How long is your LP usually? Wait another couple of days and test again if AF does not show. Fingers and toes crossed for you!


----------



## leasap

Desperado167 said:


> leasap said:
> 
> 
> Is it normal to still keep getting highs on cd 21??
> 
> Been having them since cd 9 xc
> 
> Hi leasap,:hugs:I was testing for 13 days before I got my peak just keep on testing it should change soon :hugs:Good luckClick to expand...


another high today to FFS :(

Shell be strong hun, your not out til the witch shows FXd for u xxx:hugs:


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> Had all symptoms this cycle after 17 long months i thought was my month .
> 
> tested 10/11dpo and bfn gutted deep down i know my body has done this .
> 
> Just gutted feeling low -congrats claire btw weldone hun , all best for little bean xxxx

Thanks hun, sorry your feeling rubbish. It will happen! Plus your not out yet!! :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

thankslaides loads replys thankyou xx

glow-my lp is 15days if that means days after ovulation lol im bit thick !!

i got 27days cycle and ovulate cd11,12 ..

plus my symptoms have gone funny really must be mind over matter after all !!!

here's to next month thoe xxxxx


----------



## Glowstar

Lea - Shame your net temping as I had that last cycle....FFFFFFSSSS day after day of high's and I def ovulated...even had CD21 blood tests to prove it!!! The CBFM just didn't pick it up. Have you looked at all your sticks yet?

Shell - I used to have cycles like you in my twenties...OV around day 11 and 27/28 days...that's a great LP though :winkwink: Have you tried the Instead Cups, they are not expensive and def worth a try :thumbup:


----------



## noree

Hi ladies I hope you don't mind me asking this here. I started using my CBFM this cycle and it asked for a test on day 6, it was high from the first test, now on day 13 am still reading high. I do have PCOS and I know it can alter results. After TTC for 3-4 yrs we naturally conceived my DD. I am now just trying to track my cycles and to see how things are working (if at all). 
My cycles are pretty reg at 29-30 days and I have recently started taking maetformin again, which I was using when I fell preg.

Just wondered if this amount of highs is normal x Thanks in advance x


----------



## dizzyshell

hey glow 

no i havent heard of soft cups ,i see wrote alot here thoe , where would i get them i havent gotcred card anymore thoe !!!

how old are you glow , im 28 now ?

also i dont knowif im gonna bother with cbfm anymore i'll stillcome here to chat but my cycles are so dead on always peak cd11 maybe 12 oddtime so it seems silly keep buying sticks what u reckon ?? i amsilly but i get opks 2 quid from wilkinsons and they spot on xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi and welcome :thumbup:

I would say that's prob normal as it's 'getting to know you' I'll give you a tip :winkwink: write the Cycle Day on each stick, then line them up in order....look at the line nearest to the pee end.....you should see this line getting darker as ovulation approaches...this is the LH line. It might fade in and out over a few days, as it becomes really dark that should be your PEAK. The first peak detects that you should ovulate within 12-72 hrs....do NOT give it another stick the next 2 days as it is preprogrammed to give you another PEAK followed by a last HIGH so re-feed it one of your older sticks (saves money) :winkwink: 

Alot of people never get a peak...I didn't get one last cycle but i DID ovulate, so just keep a track of your cervical mucus too if you can...this is a REALLY handy thing to do (no pun intended) as it really ALWAYS tells me when I am going to be fertile, I knew this cycle I would ovulate early as I had clear CM from CD6....I Ovulated on CD10..(average is CD13). If it hadn't been for checking cm I prob would have missed it as I also ovulated the first PEAK so not really any advance warning. 

Sorry if I'm wittering on :haha: just to trying to help you as much as possible :hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

dizzyshell said:


> hey glow
> 
> no i havent heard of soft cups ,i see wrote alot here thoe , where would i get them i havent gotcred card anymore thoe !!!
> 
> how old are you glow , im 28 now ?
> 
> also i dont knowif im gonna bother with cbfm anymore i'll stillcome here to chat but my cycles are so dead on always peak cd11 maybe 12 oddtime so it seems silly keep buying sticks what u reckon ?? i amsilly but i get opks 2 quid from wilkinsons and they spot on xx

Shell...I am 40 :winkwink: old hag me :haha: I already have 2 daughters 15 & 13 with my ex-husband. TTC with my Fiance (who is 8 1/2 years younger than me!) and has no children of his own. Because of my age we CAN'T wait any longer it is now or never.

Not sure what to suggest for you really Shell as it all gets expensive. The Instead Cups where only about £6 I think (OH bought mine LOL!) off Ebay.
I've washed and re-used mine, though your not really supposed to. 
I must admit I do like temping.....it really is the only thing that tells you pretty much for sure you are ovulating and when. You can SURGE, ie +opk and not actually ovulate. Checking your CM? have you tried that? I swear by that too :winkwink: xx


----------



## noree

lol your not witering on, thats brill info! I have been chucking the sticks away, I have noticed the one closest to the pee end is the darker of the two, the other one is very faint. I will know in future to keep hold of them, I was sure I would have Ov'd by now, though I had ov pain yesterday and a little old blood, but that could just be the pcos. so just keep going till I hopefully get a peak then save a few sticks, brill thanks for the heads up x


----------



## Glowstar

Ooooo no no Noree :haha: don't lob the sticks out!! well not until the cycles over...I always keep a few old ones anyway to feed the money grabbing CBFFFFFFM (guess what the extra FFF's are!!) :haha:


----------



## TTC Again

yup, keep you sticks for the given cycle so you can see the lines. I have had 2 cycles where my CBFM did NOT pick up my Peak and I know I Ovulated because I got pregnant on both cycles (lost both of these to early MCs, but that's besides the point). I know when I see 2 equal color lines it is my peak, whether the monitor picks it up or not.


----------



## noree

I can guess what the extra ff's are for :haha:! lol, thanks ladies for your help x


----------



## Claire1

Hi Dizzy, hope you're feeling better today? 
Sorry to butt in, I know you asked glow about if you should still use cbfm.
To be honest, I was gonna stop using mine on the next cycle. I think you know when ov is approaching, you get clear results on the opk. As long as you dtd every other day leading up to ov your covered anyway! 
I totally agree it helps at the start of TTC to pin point peak days, but your like me...I was cd 14-15 peak every month and I would bd every other day leading up to it. Yours is always pretty much the same cd each month aswell.
I only tempt for a month, I did find it helpful. Though, once again I prob wasnt gonna continue with it as I know when ov is due. Just did it to see how mine would look on a chart iykwim. 
If you do decide to temp though dont read into it too much. I had really flat lines, it did pick up my ov, but I didnt show the "text book" pregnancy temps till now! 
Do what your happy with hun, i totally know where your coming from. A break from all the testing and poas might do you some good??


All the best hun, try and stay positive.:hugs: I know its hard going sometimes.
Sorry for the essay and butting in :kiss:


----------



## dizzyshell

hi girls - well guess what ?god dam witch got me 4days early gutted !!!

glow-do u rekon you can get soft cups off amazon ??and can u tell me how they work etc how use them lol?

claire - thanks for advise yourproberly right maybe shouldnt give up using it yet , its just its my 7th cycle or 8th and getting bit pi$$ed off , esp when ovulate same day 
just had me tubes checked last cycle so i hoping will gte bfp.

my mate on another forum after 3 yrs has just got her bfp and she didnt pay attention she used cbfm but she never peaked she said and she put her time in garden and forgot bout ttc then her hubby asked where her period was , and she rea;ised she was 10days late got bfp so happy for her .

xx


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> hi girls - well guess what ?god dam witch got me 4days early gutted !!!
> 
> glow-do u rekon you can get soft cups off amazon ??and can u tell me how they work etc how use them lol?
> 
> claire - thanks for advise yourproberly right maybe shouldnt give up using it yet , its just its my 7th cycle or 8th and getting bit pi$$ed off , esp when ovulate same day
> just had me tubes checked last cycle so i hoping will gte bfp.
> 
> my mate on another forum after 3 yrs has just got her bfp and she didnt pay attention she used cbfm but she never peaked she said and she put her time in garden and forgot bout ttc then her hubby asked where her period was , and she rea;ised she was 10days late got bfp so happy for her .
> 
> Def hun, theres alot to be said about relaxing and ttc. I used soft cups the first time this cycle, so dont know if thats why I got my BFP but worth giving them a go. I also drank alot of green tea.
> I got my soft cups from amazon hun £6-7 for 6. They are really easy to use...look quite daunting though! x


----------



## Glowstar

:haha::haha: Re the Instead Cups!! when I saw them I was like NO WAY is that fitting in my snatch :haha::haha: I found if I tipped myself back straight after DTD...squeezed the Instead Cup together and slid it in sideways and pushed it up as far as I could I had hardly any leakage at all :winkwink:


----------



## Claire1

Glowstar said:


> :haha::haha: Re the Instead Cups!! when I saw them I was like NO WAY is that fitting in my snatch :haha::haha: I found if I tipped myself back straight after DTD...squeezed the Instead Cup together and slid it in sideways and pushed it up as far as I could I had hardly any leakage at all :winkwink:

Ha ha me too, but yeah they do squeeze together and I didnt get any leakage at all either!!


----------



## leasap

Glowstar said:


> Lea - Shame your net temping as I had that last cycle....FFFFFFSSSS day after day of high's and I def ovulated...even had CD21 blood tests to prove it!!! The CBFM just didn't pick it up. Have you looked at all your sticks yet?


Hi ya, still getting highs now cd 23 today!! Is it better to do the cbfm
In the morning? I mean mine is set between 5-11am cos I start work at 6am!!

The sticks about few days ago had vv faint 2nd lines but they not gone dark at all!! I also been using the clearblue O tests and tbh they not been showing a 2nd line at all :( I'm not sure if my wee is stronger later in the day cos last few days I tested late afternoon early evening with the CB ones
And showed abit stronger but were not positive!! Tbh think I've missed it this cycle!!

We been having regular sex so Fxd might get lucky but doubt it! My cycles have been about 30-36 days!!

I've been having natural periods since october every month as they stopped when I had the mirena coil out! Just hope they are not stopping again!!

I just reordered more monitor sticks and CB digital ones or next cycle or if I get a peak which doubt it very much now will try a digital

But my lines on my cbfm sticks have just gone to one line :(

Xxxx


----------



## dizzyshell

bloody hell you pair , them cups sound scary lol
what they suppose to do girls ??im thinking keep sperm up where it should be in ,

ha ha sorry its proberly very tmi to say but im still confused lol so the cup fits up inside the lady garden like a tampan lol

im dyeing to get one gotta get one asap lol


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> bloody hell you pair , them cups sound scary lol
> what they suppose to do girls ??im thinking keep sperm up where it should be in ,
> 
> ha ha sorry its proberly very tmi to say but im still confused lol so the cup fits up inside the lady garden like a tampan lol
> 
> im dyeing to get one gotta get one asap lol

Yup exactly, they keep the sperm where its meant to be. They can be left in for up to 12 hours. 
They look a bit like a really big flat condom, but more course in texter..not slimmy. 
To insert you pinch the sides together to create a 8 like shape and insert like a tampon up againts your cervix to help keep spermy there. They are very good, actually meant for periods instead of tampons or pads.
Dont think I would ever use them for that though. Its not very nice when you take it out though :sick:
Def worth a go though. 
I'm sure there was a thing on you tube, a video. Put in instead soft cups into you tube and see what comes up?
Oh and dont use them if you have a tilted cervix!


----------



## Glowstar

Euuuggghhhh taking them out is gross...they make a horrible suction/squelching noise :haha:
I used them 3 times and kept them in for around 12 hrs each time :winkwink:


----------



## Claire1

Glowstar said:


> Euuuggghhhh taking them out is gross...they make a horrible suction/squelching noise :haha:
> I used them 3 times and kept them in for around 12 hrs each time :winkwink:

:haha: yep, its not good! Ha ha But, I only used them this cycle and I got my BFP, soooo who knows? They could have done the job?!

Enjoy! :kiss:


----------



## dizzyshell

ive got a heart shapes uturs that dontmatter does it lol??
well when i had tubes test they couldnt find my cervix thats happend few times dont if that shouldworry me but i got bfp 5yrs ago so surelynotmatter .

right imgonna searching youtube this should be fun lol

oh btw glow how long you been ttc again ???deffo stay with you to get our bfps known you a while like lesap if thats ok xx


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLS- glow/claire1 

ive looked youtube and confused howdo you use these what do they do ,??? i seen how to do it but do you have bd while they are inside ??AND how does this collecting help get pregnant im well confused sorry xx


----------



## Mrs C 2008

dizzyshell - sorry to butt in, did the docs give you any info about having a heart shaped uterus. When i was in hosp for my mc they told me i had the same thing but sent me away with no info or anything im just awaiting my referal to gynaecology.....


----------



## Glowstar

No Shell...not before but straight after...you insert it to keep the sperm in there for upto 12 hours :winkwink: 
Been trying since November 2010 (sigh!) this is my 8th cycle TTC.


----------



## Claire1

dizzyshell said:


> GIRLS- glow/claire1
> 
> ive looked youtube and confused howdo you use these what do they do ,??? i seen how to do it but do you have bd while they are inside ??AND how does this collecting help get pregnant im well confused sorry xx

Yep, what glow said starught after. I've heard some people get there other half to ejaculate in the cup and then insert? But I think thats prob quite messy?


----------



## Bride2b

I am going to try them this month too (did buy them for last month but they look scary!) now I see Clare1 has a BFP from using them, then I am going to give them a go! I usually O on CD15/16 according to the CBFM. I too have been trying for 8 months and getting really bloody frustrated now, so I am also trying out soy isoflavones this month and sticking with the preseed that I tried out last month. Not sure what else I need to do to get my BFP! Good luck ladies, have been following this thread for few months now, and see Glow & dizzy on here a long time - it must be your time REALLY soon!


----------



## Glowstar

I get OH to literally 'come out'...grab my legs and put my ankles on his shoulders and tilt me back a bit and then I squeeze the instead cup and insert it and push it up as far as I can...they look scary but I seriously couldn't feel mine when I had it in. Don't be scared to push it way up...it's prob narrower than a Tampon when you insert it. Leave it in for 12 hours if you can, then to remove it...sit on the loo and spread you legs apart a little and then just put your finger in to grab the edge and slowly pull it out. 
The first time I used one I don't think I pushed it up far enough and I had a slight wet patch (TMI) I was at work and worried I would have a sperm patch on my trousers so had to take my knickers off in the ladies loo and dry them under the hand dryer :haha::haha: The next time I put a really thin panty liner on...just in case of any leakage :winkwink:
Bride - There is a whole thread which I am on called Soy Isoflavones Natures Clomid....come and join us there too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies,sorry to butt in but I use instead cups pp and I love them,as wen I use them I never have any leakage and usually leave them in like glowstar says for twelve hours,always feels great wen I have them in as I know if I am about to o at least those sperms are up there,dh inserts mine just after sex so I don't have to move,hope this helps,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## leasap

Morning ladies! It'd cd 25 today for me and got my low peak! So prob as usual no hope for us this month! So question is now do I still turn the monitor on every morning at same time!!????

And when af arrives how do u set it again for 2nd cycle? And will it just be programmed for same time?

Thank u xx


----------



## dizzyshell

Mrs C 2008 said:


> dizzyshell - sorry to butt in, did the docs give you any info about having a heart shaped uterus. When i was in hosp for my mc they told me i had the same thing but sent me away with no info or anything im just awaiting my referal to gynaecology.....

hi hun well its weird how i was told i had heart shape one.

i kept having cramps like af ones for 7 months non-stopso one day o/h said he taking me a&e .well same week id been for a ultra sound and doc told me everything was all normal.
Then when someone saw me at a&e bout cramps , i told her id juat had ultra sound as my pains seemed af typeones the nurse went got my files
and she came back and said everythings fine yes im ok then she said you have a heart shape uterus and i looked in horror and she laughed and said no , its ok doesnt effect anything its fine she said and she said your just special lol.

well after that i told some friends on another forum and one of them had heart one too and she'd had 4 kids and now is pregnant again .also ive been pregnant before so its ok hun.

no they give no advise or paper work hun but like say since that i been gyno for dye test and o/h sperm and my bloods and all of docs looka t my files everytime i go and they never ever mentioned my heart shape one so it really dont matter hun.


----------



## dizzyshell

Glowstar said:


> I get OH to literally 'come out'...grab my legs and put my ankles on his shoulders and tilt me back a bit and then I squeeze the instead cup and insert it and push it up as far as I can...they look scary but I seriously couldn't feel mine when I had it in. Don't be scared to push it way up...it's prob narrower than a Tampon when you insert it. Leave it in for 12 hours if you can, then to remove it...sit on the loo and spread you legs apart a little and then just put your finger in to grab the edge and slowly pull it out.
> The first time I used one I don't think I pushed it up far enough and I had a slight wet patch (TMI) I was at work and worried I would have a sperm patch on my trousers so had to take my knickers off in the ladies loo and dry them under the hand dryer :haha::haha: The next time I put a really thin panty liner on...just in case of any leakage :winkwink:
> Bride - There is a whole thread which I am on called Soy Isoflavones Natures Clomid....come and join us there too :thumbup:


you had me in stiches reading this lol drying your nick nocks at work ha ha


i deffo gonna get some sounds lovely :happydance:


where in cheshire you from glow ?? i dont live there anymore but i lived in congleton xx


----------



## dizzyshell

leasap said:


> Morning ladies! It'd cd 25 today for me and got my low peak! So prob as usual no hope for us this month! So question is now do I still turn the monitor on every morning at same time!!????
> 
> And when af arrives how do u set it again for 2nd cycle? And will it just be programmed for same time?
> 
> Thank u xx



no youndont need turn it on now hun , until af comes andset it back by (m) button to cd1.

no whatever time u set it back to cd1 when af comes , whatever time youpress that (m) button will be your testing time.
so if you change to cd1 at 10am your have 3 hrs before 10am and 3hour after 10am .so make a note what time you re-set it when af comes.

and my friend just got bfp other day and never peaked ,so your not out yet hun .im 8th cycle grrrrrrrr:growlmad:


----------



## dizzyshell

Bride2b said:


> I am going to try them this month too (did buy them for last month but they look scary!) now I see Clare1 has a BFP from using them, then I am going to give them a go! I usually O on CD15/16 according to the CBFM. I too have been trying for 8 months and getting really bloody frustrated now, so I am also trying out soy isoflavones this month and sticking with the preseed that I tried out last month. Not sure what else I need to do to get my BFP! Good luck ladies, have been following this thread for few months now, and see Glow & dizzy on here a long time - it must be your time REALLY soon!



hi hun

you're spot on me and glow been here long time lol :growlmad:
im on 8th cycle like glow , my ticker is wrong both of them.its been 17months for me now .

i hope your not here long hun xx


----------



## leasap

dizzyshell said:


> no youndont need turn it on now hun , until af comes andset it back by (m) button to cd1.
> 
> no whatever time u set it back to cd1 when af comes , whatever time youpress that (m) button will be your testing time.
> so if you change to cd1 at 10am your have 3 hrs before 10am and 3hour after 10am .so make a note what time you re-set it when af comes.
> 
> and my friend just got bfp other day and never peaked ,so your not out yet hun .im 8th cycle grrrrrrrr:growlmad:


So it won't ask for any mote sticks now then?? 

So when af arrives I just press M at the same time and then that's start of new cycle!? 

I thought I had to turn it on everyday till af arrives :)


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies

Can I join you on here? I am waqiting for AF to show so i can try out my CBFM! I am hoping this will help as we will be moving onto cycle 17 when she shows her face!

Just hope it works and is worth the money!

Baby dust to all xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Lindsay...come and join us!!!
Hopefully the CBFM will pinpoint Ov better for you.....and you'll get your BFP quick :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

leasap said:


> dizzyshell said:
> 
> 
> no youndont need turn it on now hun , until af comes andset it back by (m) button to cd1.
> 
> no whatever time u set it back to cd1 when af comes , whatever time youpress that (m) button will be your testing time.
> so if you change to cd1 at 10am your have 3 hrs before 10am and 3hour after 10am .so make a note what time you re-set it when af comes.
> 
> and my friend just got bfp other day and never peaked ,so your not out yet hun .im 8th cycle grrrrrrrr:growlmad:
> 
> 
> So it won't ask for any mote sticks now then??
> 
> So when af arrives I just press M at the same time and then that's start of new cycle!?
> 
> I thought I had to turn it on everyday till af arrives :)Click to expand...



, you can turn machine on everyday is it still asking for sticks hun ???
sorry got confused , has it stopped asking for sticks now ??

best plan is to switch it on everyday anyway just to see your cd day if anything -if it asks for stick feed it .

soon as you get AF wait for next day after AF started and press (m) to cd 1 and it will flash (M) till cd 6 and cbfm will start whole prosess again from c6 it will ask for sticks.Whatever time you set cbfm to cd 1 will be your testing window -make not oftime so you know !!!


----------



## dizzyshell

GIRLs im off for weekend and o/h's .No BD thoe cd 4 and very heavy gutted lol

Have great weekend and get shagging all those getting highs/peaks 

takecare love shell xx


----------



## TTC Again

CD3 today - my last cycle seemed so PERFECT and like we BD'd at the exact right time, but AF arrived VERY early (8DPO). I went to my RE this morning for bloods and u/s. Not sure what happened here. My body has been VERY out of whack since my last MC in December. Hoping to get back on track and better luck for this cycle. 

So, anticipating O around June 7/8'ish. Fingers crossed for this cycle!!!


----------



## Sparklegirl

Hey ladies, 

i need sum advice plse :flower:
i am really considering gettting the cbfm, but have pcos, so my question is...
1. is here anybody using cbfm with pcos???
2. did it help u pin point ur ovulation???
i know it says it not suitable to use with pcos but im just hoping sum of u ladies had success with it - by showing peak when u ovulate
oh & question 3. can i join this thread if i get 1 :blush:

im really not sure to do ladies plse plse plse help 

thankin advance & :dust: to all u wonderful ladies


----------



## Desperado167

Sparklegirl said:


> Hey ladies,
> 
> i need sum advice plse :flower:
> i am really considering gettting the cbfm, but have pcos, so my question is...
> 1. is here anybody using cbfm with pcos???
> 2. did it help u pin point ur ovulation???
> i know it says it not suitable to use with pcos but im just hoping sum of u ladies had success with it - by showing peak when u ovulate
> oh & question 3. can i join this thread if i get 1 :blush:
> 
> im really not sure to do ladies plse plse plse help
> 
> thankin advance & :dust: to all u wonderful ladies

Hi Hun I use the cbfm but I don't have pcos,but my periods can be very erratic and the monitor has helped me to pinpoint ovulation ,hope someone else can cum along and help u out ,good luck :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Desperado167 said:


> Sparklegirl said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies,
> 
> i need sum advice plse :flower:
> i am really considering gettting the cbfm, but have pcos, so my question is...
> 1. is here anybody using cbfm with pcos???
> 2. did it help u pin point ur ovulation???
> i know it says it not suitable to use with pcos but im just hoping sum of u ladies had success with it - by showing peak when u ovulate
> oh & question 3. can i join this thread if i get 1 :blush:
> 
> im really not sure to do ladies plse plse plse help
> 
> thankin advance & :dust: to all u wonderful ladies
> 
> Hi Hun I use the cbfm but I don't have pcos,but my periods can be very erratic and the monitor has helped me to pinpoint ovulation ,hope someone else can cum along and help u out ,good luck :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thank you for replying :hugs: but do u have long cycles ???


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sparkle girl,usually my cycles are between 30 and 33 days,this month it's 38 days:hugs:


----------



## Sparklegirl

Desperado167 said:


> Hi sparkle girl,usually my cycles are between 30 and 33 days,this month it's 38 days:hugs:

oh ok, this mnth my cycle was 49 days :wacko: but when i was using soy
it was 39 days, so i might use that & cbfm


----------



## Sparklegirl

anybody ???? :nope:


----------



## Glowstar

Think it's because it's a Bank Holiday weekend Sparkle...people are busy :winkwink:

I wish I knew the answer to help you, but CBFM do say that if your cycles are over 42 days (or something like that) it might not work for you. It would cost you ALOT of money in sticks when to be honest it's really just a glorified OPK machine :winkwink: I think if you have such long cycles you might be better off doing cheapie OPK's......that way you can do a couple a day :hugs:


----------



## dizzyshell

glows right sparkle , if you've cycles over 40 something days ,it does state it might be difficult for cbfm to do its job.However im no expert , id do some research hun before you do get one.

Im saying this from my point view , its my 7 or 8th cycle andtbh i ovulate same cd every month 11 or 12 day in my cycle.So really cbfm doesnt really help me this cycle im using cheap opks .But if you've mad cycles cbfm can be great.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi ladies.......how's this for a surprise!!! :happydance::happydance:

BFP @ 10dpo!!

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0388.jpg

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/DSCF0390.jpg


----------



## Sparklegirl

congrats glowstar :happydance: , were you using soy too???


----------



## Glowstar

Well I was but took a VERY low dose!! ie; 40mg days 4-7 and 80mg day 8. Was actually trying to wean myself off it slowly as last time I stopped taking it I had a 19 day cycle!!!
Only thing different this time was INSTEAD CUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi lovely ladies ,I also got my bfp today at 10 dpo,been ttc for five years for number five,had nine mc's and so far had no luck in the last year,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## leasap

congrats glowstar.....

Congrats Desperado167

xxxxx


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> Well I was but took a VERY low dose!! ie; 40mg days 4-7 and 80mg day 8. Was actually trying to wean myself off it slowly as last time I stopped taking it I had a 19 day cycle!!!
> Only thing different this time was INSTEAD CUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:

OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!def gonna use them little buggers this month them!I'm so pleased for you! All this time on this forum and finally it's ur turn,well done!!x


----------



## Bride2b

Desperado167 said:


> Hi lovely ladies ,I also got my bfp today at 10 dpo,been ttc for five years for number five,had nine mc's and so far had no luck in the last year,:hugs::hugs:

Congrats too!2 BFP in a day!!!x


----------



## Sparklegirl

Desperado167 said:


> Hi lovely ladies ,I also got my bfp today at 10 dpo,been ttc for five years for number five,had nine mc's and so far had no luck in the last year,:hugs::hugs:

OMG, CONGRATS SWEETY :happydance:


----------



## Claire1

Aww, great news!! Congratulations Glowstar and Desperado. Its a lucky thread this month. xxx


----------



## MrsFX

Hi girls sorry to butt in but you guys look like the experts. 
Firstly cOnGrAtUlAtIoNs on the recent bfp results.
I am in my second month using cbfm and 9th month ttc. Can anyone recommend a supplier for testing sticks in the uk? I am due Af on fri/sat and hope not to need the sticks but best to be prepared.
Anyone reading this unsure about cbfm I have a 28/29 day cycle and first month OV day 14 as expected but this month day 12 or so and I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for the monitor. Hoping and praying for a positive this month. 
Thanks for your help and baby dust to you all!!!!


----------



## Claire1

Bride2b said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Well I was but took a VERY low dose!! ie; 40mg days 4-7 and 80mg day 8. Was actually trying to wean myself off it slowly as last time I stopped taking it I had a 19 day cycle!!!
> Only thing different this time was INSTEAD CUPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :cloud9:
> 
> OMG congrats!!!!!!!!!def gonna use them little buggers this month them!I'm so pleased for you! All this time on this forum and finally it's ur turn,well done!!xClick to expand...

Looks like I'm not the only one with bfp using them....def worth a go!


----------



## Desperado167

MrsFX said:


> Hi girls sorry to butt in but you guys look like the experts.
> Firstly cOnGrAtUlAtIoNs on the recent bfp results.
> I am in my second month using cbfm and 9th month ttc. Can anyone recommend a supplier for testing sticks in the uk? I am due Af on fri/sat and hope not to need the sticks but best to be prepared.
> Anyone reading this unsure about cbfm I have a 28/29 day cycle and first month OV day 14 as expected but this month day 12 or so and I wouldn't have known if it wasn't for the monitor. Hoping and praying for a positive this month.
> Thanks for your help and baby dust to you all!!!!

Hi Hun,I usually get mine from boots or superdrug but I have heard people get them way cheaper at amazon,maybe if u put it into goggle it will cum up,good luck,:hugs:


----------



## Glowstar

Amazon or Ebay are cheaper by MILES!!! Don't forget if you ovulate earlier your cycle will be slightly shorter.....the 2nd half of your cycle is pretty much always the same length no matter when you ovulate. Mine is usually 13/14 days...never more..never less. That might help you when you come to test in future...good luck!!:hugs:


----------



## noree

Congrats to those ladies with their BFP's, wonderful news. 

Just wondering if anyone ever experienced this...Since day 6 have been reading high, still reading high on day 20. Anyone else ever have this?

Thanks x


----------



## Glowstar

Yes Noree I did last cycle......I had actually already ovulated..it just didn't pick it up!!! It's handy to write the cycle days on your sticks...especially when something like this happens..you can look back and look at the pee end...if the line there is darker on one stick you have prob already ovulated :winkwink:


----------



## noree

Thank you, I had intended to do that but am so disorganised, I will do it next cycle. Was the the cycle you conceived? Congrats and thanks for answer x


----------



## dizzyshell

wow glowstar weldone hun 

remind me how many cycles did you go through cbfm ??

you gonna leave me the oldest member here lol 

im so happy for you , you deserve it.

also how do i get soft cups ,ive no credit card to buy any and really could do with somedue ovulate few days 

welsone again you earnt that bfp xx


----------



## TTC Again

Congrats to the recent BFPs!!!

Noree, definitely keep the sticks and look at the lines - if both are the same in color that is probably indicative of O. At least that's what mine look like when I have my surge. I've had cycles where the monitor did not pick up my O, and I got all highs like you said, but from the sticks I can spot my surge and those two cycles I DID get pregnant (just ended in MC).

Hoping to be a CBFM success story SOON!!!! :)


----------



## Glowstar

dizzyshell said:


> wow glowstar weldone hun
> 
> remind me how many cycles did you go through cbfm ??
> 
> you gonna leave me the oldest member here lol
> 
> im so happy for you , you deserve it.
> 
> also how do i get soft cups ,ive no credit card to buy any and really could do with somedue ovulate few days
> 
> welsone again you earnt that bfp xx

I used CBFM for 3 cycles. TTC for 8 cycles. I reckon you can buy the instead cups off Ebay and pay by Postal Order. 

You will all get your BFP's soon :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Just wondered if anyone can help. I usually move from low to high on day 12, its day 13 now and still no high, just low. I have used soy this month, could this affect it? Its my 3rd cycle using the CBFM. I usually get my peak CD15/16.

Any suggestions? Thanks in advance xx


----------



## Claire1

Bride2b said:


> Just wondered if anyone can help. I usually move from low to high on day 12, its day 13 now and still no high, just low. I have used soy this month, could this affect it? Its my 3rd cycle using the CBFM. I usually get my peak CD15/16.
> 
> Any suggestions? Thanks in advance xx

You might go straight from low to peak hun, happens quite often. Think Dizzy has had it a couple of times? Nothing to worry about xx


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Bride...it might delay Ov by a few days...a few girls on the Soy thread have had Ov delayed by upto 5 days...don't worry it will happen though. You must be producing a big juicy egg :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Just been really down about it all then not getting highs when I expected has made it worse!fingers crossed that u ladies r right,and you 2 are now experts in TTC! Thanks clare & glow x


----------



## Glowstar

Try and relax....seriously it will do you a world of good to relax a little...prepare your body and mind...don't be tense about it...it will happen babe I am sure....being stressed won't help. Try and find something to de-stress and take your mind of it.....reading...walking...go to the gym...anything you can that makes you happy :hugs:


----------



## leasap

noree said:


> Congrats to those ladies with their BFP's, wonderful news.
> 
> Just wondering if anyone ever experienced this...Since day 6 have been reading high, still reading high on day 20. Anyone else ever have this?
> 
> Thanks x


hi ya im now on CD 32:dohh: my first month using the CBFM, i had highs from CD 9 -24.....think it can be normal from what ive read :thumbup:


----------



## leasap

afternoon ladies, how is everyone??

Im on CD 32 today i just had high readings from CD9-24, so not really sure when i O tbh...

AF prob on her way, but im all prepared for next cycle, i might even have a dig out and find the softcups and maybe try them this cycle xxx


----------



## TTC Again

Ugh, that is frustrating when you don't get to see the PEAK reading all cycle. Has happened to me a few times. Hopefully next cycle it'll catch it (if there is a next cycle :) )!

I'm on CD9 - still low - very boring part of my cycle, but gearing up for O sometime within the next week, so that is exciting. Hoping to see a High reading tomorrow and on Monday I go to my RE for bloods and u/s so hoping they'll see an egg about to burst!


----------



## noree

Hi ladies, I am usually on a 29-30 day cycle. After highs from day 6 until today, day 23 I finally got a peak, am really shocked as it's so late in the month. Is a peak any good (if you know what I mean) on day 23 of a 30 day cycle?? x


----------



## TTC Again

Noree, your cycle might just be longer this time around...meaning if you see Peak on CD23, you would expect your period to come about 14 days later, so CD37. There is nothing wrong with that...hope you catch the egg!!! baby dust!


----------



## leasap

Afternoon everyone need some help please!! 

I'm on cd 33 and got highs from cd9-24, when I wipe (tmi alert) it's all slippery, been like this for 2 days now! I'm hoping af arrives as starting to think my periods might of stopped again :( 

Does anyone know if that's a good sign or not? Xx


----------



## TTC Again

Hmmm...could be the EWCM that sometime comes right before AF, or could be you are first O'ing now. when was the last time you POAS? Maybe try and see what it looks like - if 2 lines you are either O'ing now or you could be pregnant? If only 1 line shows, wait a few days and see if AF arrives. Good luck!


----------



## leasap

TTC Again said:


> Hmmm...could be the EWCM that sometime comes right before AF, or could be you are first O'ing now. when was the last time you POAS? Maybe try and see what it looks like - if 2 lines you are either O'ing now or you could be pregnant? If only 1 line shows, wait a few days and see if AF arrives. Good luck!


Thank you! Prob could b af coming! Will poas in morning will just do a clearblue O stick! Last time was over a week ago! Tmrw is cd 34!! Spoke to my doctor today cos I'm worried my peeriods will stop now but he seems to think as they have been every month since oct that they shud b ok!! Just cycle length seems long :(

Grrrr ttc does my head in don't think I can do anything 2 years of all this stressing out :( xxxx


----------



## pambolina21

Just after a bit of advice....I am on CD9 and I got a high on my CBFM this morning....isn't that to soon?

Also...I took Clomid o CD3-7....dunno if that might have something to do with it or not.


----------



## Glowstar

Hi, I am pretty sure if you read the instructions it does say not to be used with fertility medicines BUT....I got highs from cd7 and my first peak on cd10 (which I ovulated on!) and now I am pregnant so cd9 is not to early to get a high. If the egg is ready it will pop out! Have a look at the line nearest the wee end of the stick, it should be going darker. Fx'd!!!


----------



## leasap

pambolina21 said:


> Just after a bit of advice....I am on CD9 and I got a high on my CBFM this morning....isn't that to soon?
> 
> Also...I took Clomid o CD3-7....dunno if that might have something to do with it or not.


Morning! I got highs on mine from cd9-24

Today is cd 34 and still no af :(


----------



## pambolina21

I wasn't aware of that...thanks for letting me know....


----------



## mobunch

Hi I'm new here.. this is my first cycle using cbfm, my cycles are usually 35-39 days I have had a high since cd 11, now on cd 22 still high. I think I am going to ov around cd 24. is it normal to have that many high days on first cycle, while its still learning my body? Hopefully I get a peak soon :/


----------



## leasap

mobunch said:


> Hi I'm new here.. this is my first cycle using cbfm, my cycles are usually 35-39 days I have had a high since cd 11, now on cd 22 still high. I think I am going to ov around cd 24. is it normal to have that many high days on first cycle, while its still learning my body? Hopefully I get a peak soon :/


Hello :)

This was my first time using the cbfm I got highs on cd 9-24 and read in few posts it's normal for first time :)

I'm cd 34 today just waiting for af now xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Ladies are you doing all the other things like checking your cervix and cervical mucus?? that will also give you a really good indication of when you are about to ovulate...That's why i BD'd on CD8 this cycle as would not normally start until CD10! I knew I was going to ovulate really early.


----------



## mobunch

Ya, I've been checking cm and position, no real signs of ov, yet. Hopefully soon :)


----------



## Bride2b

Yay it's a peak n egg day 17, let's hope this is the month! Took soy 3-7 & just used softcups for the first time (not as bad as I had imagined!)

Good luck ladies!xx


----------



## Glowstar

Woo hooo...fingers crossed Bride!!! the Instead Cups look daunting but like you say aren't as bad as they look! I kept mine in for around 10-12 hrs each time :winkwink:


----------



## babyfeet

Hi ladies... my second month using the CBFM got my second high this morning on cd 10. Going to bd every second day this time as bd every high and peak day the least time. Hopefully this will be a lucky month for us all x


----------



## mobunch

Glowstar said:


> Woo hooo...fingers crossed Bride!!! the Instead Cups look daunting but like you say aren't as bad as they look! I kept mine in for around 10-12 hrs each time :winkwink:

How do you use the the instead cups? If you don't mind


----------



## Bride2b

mobunch said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Woo hooo...fingers crossed Bride!!! the Instead Cups look daunting but like you say aren't as bad as they look! I kept mine in for around 10-12 hrs each time :winkwink:
> 
> How do you use the the instead cups? If you don't mindClick to expand...

That's exactly what I want to know!after I put it in I got up and there was major leakage!had a little feel and if was still in squashed position,it didn't open out so to speak. How do you get it to go back to the shape of all nice and circular when it's inside? Can't believe it didnt work for me! Then couldn't fishing the ******* thing out,bloody mission trying to 'grab' it!

Just found out friends of ours r expecting too and they haven't even been properly trying!feel happy for them,but can't feel upset at the same that we have been properly trying for almost 9 months and shouving bits and pieces in to get the little buggers to stay n popping pills and buying bloody expensive CBFM sticks and still no luck! Ok rant over!

Massive buckets of baby dust ladies xxxx


----------



## leasap

Did a Tesco test this evening and negative :(

So wish this bloody af will turn up


----------



## Glowstar

You obviously didn't push it up far enough Bride it has to go right in!!! look on Youtube there is a tutorial I think :winkwink: I got OH to push me back and hold my legs up while I inserted mine. I squeezed it in the middle and put it in length ways like a tampon...if it's not up far enough...ie past the vaginal wall then it won't expand. Have a few trys before you use it again then you won't get stressed :thumbup:


----------



## Ailish

congrats glowstar!!!!


----------



## TTC Again

got my first PEAK for this cycle this morning and went to my RE for bloodwork and u/s. showed a 24mm folicle on my left ovary. I think that is a good sign and size, right? I really have no clue.

DTD Friday night, Saturday night, Sunday morning and Sunday night. Hoping to get in tonight and tomorrow night as well to seal the deal. :)

Going back to RE for more bloodwork next monday.


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> You obviously didn't push it up far enough Bride it has to go right in!!! look on Youtube there is a tutorial I think :winkwink: I got OH to push me back and hold my legs up while I inserted mine. I squeezed it in the middle and put it in length ways like a tampon...if it's not up far enough...ie past the vaginal wall then it won't expand. Have a few trys before you use it again then you won't get stressed :thumbup:

I looked on youtube, it explains it well. I think I got scared that I would push it up too far and it would get lost! :dohh: ha ha

Going to give them another go I think though!


----------



## Glowstar

You seriously have to push it as far as it will go. Don't worry it's easier to take out than you think :thumbup:


----------



## mobunch

Hi ladies, I was wondering if it makes a difference if you pee on cbfm stick or dip it? Because I got highs from cd 11 to cd25 dipping it. So this morning cd 25 I pee'd on the stick and got a low, is just coincidence? Or does it make a difference? :shrug:


----------



## TTC Again

Technically it should not make a difference. that being said, I don't really know as I've never tried dipping my sticks - I just pee directly on them.


----------



## noree

I do both and haven't found a difference x


----------



## Glowstar

Not sure as I always dipped mine :shrug:


----------



## Bride2b

I dont think it matters as long as you test at the same time x


----------



## Bride2b

Day 19 back to high after CD17&18 at peak,got loads of CM today,loads more than usual! Took soy this month so not sure if that's why? Is this of any significance? Just looking for some positive signs as really want this to be our month! X


----------



## Glowstar

Fertile CM is brill Bride...I never got much and used Conceive Plus...have heard that Soy can increase it though :winkwink: I wish you where charting...so much easier to pinpoint EXACTLY when you ovulate and see changes in temps etc...that's why I tested so early this time...had a big temp jump at 10dpo :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:


----------



## leasap

mobunch said:


> Hi ladies, I was wondering if it makes a difference if you pee on cbfm stick or dip it? Because I got highs from cd 11 to cd25 dipping it. So this morning cd 25 I pee'd on the stick and got a low, is just coincidence? Or does it make a difference? :shrug:


Doubt it very much I have always dipped mine I got highs from cd 9-24 then went to lows xx


----------



## Ashton25

Anyone interested in selling or letting me borrow their clear blue easy fertility monitor?? Please message me!


----------



## Tulip

Morning ladies, just popping in to see what's happening on the old thread :) Can't believe it's well over 1000 pages now! Best of luck to you all. 

Stacey that follie is the perfect size and ready to pop! Hope you've caught it x


----------



## mobunch

ok another question.. so I woke up this morning ready to test, pee'd in a cup to dip it, and the monitor is on day 26 and the m is flashing?? And not asking me to test? This is my first month using it. Cd5-10 low cd11-24 high, cd 25 low.


----------



## Glowstar

Well the CBFM bases your cycle on 28 days until it gets to know you. So the M is flashing as it will be expecting your period in a couple of days. So all you do now is wait for BFP or AF. If AF comes you press the 'M' button on the day it arrives.


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> Fertile CM is brill Bride...I never got much and used Conceive Plus...have heard that Soy can increase it though :winkwink: I wish you where charting...so much easier to pinpoint EXACTLY when you ovulate and see changes in temps etc...that's why I tested so early this time...had a big temp jump at 10dpo :winkwink:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Keeping everything crossed for you :kiss:

I think I would jump out of bed and then think remember I should have temp'd. Plus I dont really understand it to be honest! Is it that when you are about to Ov is when there is a rise (then you need to get :sex: )

Might try next cycle to see if it makes a difference! Thanks:flower:


----------



## leasap

Glowstar said:


> Well the CBFM bases your cycle on 28 days until it gets to know you. So the M is flashing as it will be expecting your period in a couple of days. So all you do now is wait for BFP or AF. If AF comes you press the 'M' button on the day it arrives.


what happens if your cycle is over 28 days??

im on cd 38 and was first month using CBFM, will i just still have to press 'M' when/if af arrives cos in leaflet it only says up to 42 days xxx


----------



## Bride2b

leasap said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Well the CBFM bases your cycle on 28 days until it gets to know you. So the M is flashing as it will be expecting your period in a couple of days. So all you do now is wait for BFP or AF. If AF comes you press the 'M' button on the day it arrives.
> 
> 
> what happens if your cycle is over 28 days??
> 
> im on cd 38 and was first month using CBFM, will i just still have to press 'M' when/if af arrives cos in leaflet it only says up to 42 days xxxClick to expand...

Yes when AF comes you press the 'm' button, this will start the CBFM at CD1. Do you usually go over 42 days? As it doesnt work with cycles longer. Dont worry of your cycle is over 28 as this is only an 'average' cycle, some peoples are longer.
If you get AF in evening wait until the next morning to press 'm'
:dust:


----------



## mobunch

Glowstar said:


> Well the CBFM bases your cycle on 28 days until it gets to know you. So the M is flashing as it will be expecting your period in a couple of days. So all you do now is wait for BFP or AF. If AF comes you press the 'M' button on the day it arrives.

Ugh I wish I would have waited for a your response but I jummped the gun and reset it lol, so now I have to let it learn my body again. But I am realizing the cbfm may not work for my because my cycle is usually 39ish days. :( :wacko:


----------



## leasap

Bride2b said:


> Yes when AF comes you press the 'm' button, this will start the CBFM at CD1. Do you usually go over 42 days? As it doesnt work with cycles longer. Dont worry of your cycle is over 28 as this is only an 'average' cycle, some peoples are longer.
> If you get AF in evening wait until the next morning to press 'm'
> :dust:


Only just started getting my periods bk since oct so longest one has been 37 days! But normally about 33 days!

So will the cbfm just reset itself after 42 days? Xx


----------



## Mrs C 2008

leasap what happens if your cycle is over 28 days??
im on cd 38 and was first month using CBFM said:

> My cycle is about 6 weeks long and the CBFM works for me. First cycle using it i got my bfp which unfortunately led to mc but now on first cycle using it after mc and i got my first high today on cd19. So it does work for slightly longer cycles. Good luck xx


----------



## leasap

Still no af on cd 41


----------



## Glowstar

Have you got a Drs Appt Leasap??


----------



## leasap

Glowstar said:


> Have you got a Drs Appt Leasap??


I'm going to go tmrw as it's day 42 today and no af I'm just so confused why they were all every month and now gone to 42 days with no sign of af either!

Someone on another thread said vitex ( cactus) helps with periods!! Have u heard anything about this or when to take it or how much? Xxxx


----------



## Glowstar

I think if you do a search for both of those on here you will find whole threads on them. I believe you can get AC from Holland and Barrett :winkwink:
Was there a reason for AF going awol in the past??? I def think something like that might help balance your hormones out and probably won't do any harm at all :hugs:


----------



## leasap

Glowstar said:


> I think if you do a search for both of those on here you will find whole threads on them. I believe you can get AC from Holland and Barrett :winkwink:
> Was there a reason for AF going awol in the past??? I def think something like that might help balance your hormones out and probably won't do any harm at all :hugs:


I used to have regular periods when I was younger and heavy so I had the mirena coil put in, when I had it taken out it stopped my periods and really messed them up!

So now only since oct they been every month just between 30-37 days and now for some reason they just gone to 42 days as of today!! So annoying xx


----------



## mobunch

Ok ladies! I need help. Can you get a false positive on clearblue digital pregnancy test??


----------



## Glowstar

I would pretty much say NOT. Does it say Pregnant? if it does....you 99.9% probably are!! I got a 'pregnant 1-2' on a clearblue digi at 10dpo!!


----------



## LindsayA

Hello ladies 

I got my peak today at cd 15 so dh and i have bd today so fingers crossed 

Baby dust to you all xxx


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> I got my peak today at cd 15 so dh and i have bd today so fingers crossed
> 
> Baby dust to you all xxx

Hi Lindsay,

I got my peak today too! CD16. Will be bd'ing too. Here's hoping both of us will be successful! When are you testing this month? I'll probably test on the 24th as OH goes away the next day for over a week and it'd be nice to find out either way together! Good luck!


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I got my peak today at cd 15 so dh and i have bd today so fingers crossed
> 
> Baby dust to you all xxx
> 
> Hi Lindsay,
> 
> I got my peak today too! CD16. Will be bd'ing too. Here's hoping both of us will be successful! When are you testing this month? I'll probably test on the 24th as OH goes away the next day for over a week and it'd be nice to find out either way together! Good luck!Click to expand...

Hey 

Well i am not sure when i will be testing as i thought i would ov before now but as i am due to any day i supose it will be ... erm....i could try the 24th too? it will be a few days early prob but worth a try :thumbup: it will be about 10 dpo so maybe some hope lol
Maybe we can keep each other saine in the tww??
GL and Babydust to you xx


----------



## lotusflower

LindsayA said:


> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I got my peak today at cd 15 so dh and i have bd today so fingers crossed
> 
> Baby dust to you all xxx
> 
> Hi Lindsay,
> 
> I got my peak today too! CD16. Will be bd'ing too. Here's hoping both of us will be successful! When are you testing this month? I'll probably test on the 24th as OH goes away the next day for over a week and it'd be nice to find out either way together! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> Well i am not sure when i will be testing as i thought i would ov before now but as i am due to any day i supose it will be ... erm....i could try the 24th too? it will be a few days early prob but worth a try :thumbup: it will be about 10 dpo so maybe some hope lol
> Maybe we can keep each other saine in the tww??
> GL and Babydust to you xxClick to expand...

Hey.. it'd be great to have some company for the TWW. My goal is not to symptom spot, but if I do, I'm going to try to equate everything to AF symptoms... How long is your cycle usually? Mine's only 27 days... and I tend to start spotting around CD25 so I'm kind of worried that I might have a short LP. I even went to see my doctor and she said that this early in trying (4th cycle) that it's nothing to be concerned about yet. So hoping that this will be the month!


----------



## noree

Just wondered if anyone has any input. 

I usually have a 29-30 day cycle ( for last 6 months). I showed a peak on the CBFM on day 24 and 25. My Af still has not arrived day 33, I would be about 8 days DPO and we only BD on day 25 my second peak day. I have done a PG test and its neg. Could I still be in with a chance or is af late just because I ov'd late. 
I don't know when i normally ov as this is first month using CMFM and I have pcos so was chuffed to see a peak. Now stuck in horrid limbo, have seen a BFN and sure it will stay like that but till af come i can't stop thinking about it xx


----------



## LindsayA

lotusflower said:


> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lotusflower said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LindsayA said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies
> 
> I got my peak today at cd 15 so dh and i have bd today so fingers crossed
> 
> Baby dust to you all xxx
> 
> Hi Lindsay,
> 
> I got my peak today too! CD16. Will be bd'ing too. Here's hoping both of us will be successful! When are you testing this month? I'll probably test on the 24th as OH goes away the next day for over a week and it'd be nice to find out either way together! Good luck!Click to expand...
> 
> Hey
> 
> Well i am not sure when i will be testing as i thought i would ov before now but as i am due to any day i supose it will be ... erm....i could try the 24th too? it will be a few days early prob but worth a try :thumbup: it will be about 10 dpo so maybe some hope lol
> Maybe we can keep each other saine in the tww??
> GL and Babydust to you xxClick to expand...
> 
> Hey.. it'd be great to have some company for the TWW. My goal is not to symptom spot, but if I do, I'm going to try to equate everything to AF symptoms... How long is your cycle usually? Mine's only 27 days... and I tend to start spotting around CD25 so I'm kind of worried that I might have a short LP. I even went to see my doctor and she said that this early in trying (4th cycle) that it's nothing to be concerned about yet. So hoping that this will be the month!Click to expand...

Well my cycles are usually between 27-29 days but i do not go=et any spotting before AF just full flow so to speak... we are on cycle 17 right now and really hoping to not have to go to cycle 18 but what will be will be we have a second appointment with FS in August.

I try not to symptom spot either but does not always work that way!
Fx ed for this being the month for both of us!


----------



## TTC Again

noree said:


> Just wondered if anyone has any input.
> 
> I usually have a 29-30 day cycle ( for last 6 months). I showed a peak on the CBFM on day 24 and 25. My Af still has not arrived day 33, I would be about 8 days DPO and we only BD on day 25 my second peak day. I have done a PG test and its neg. Could I still be in with a chance or is af late just because I ov'd late.
> I don't know when i normally ov as this is first month using CMFM and I have pcos so was chuffed to see a peak. Now stuck in horrid limbo, have seen a BFN and sure it will stay like that but till af come i can't stop thinking about it xx

Noree, sounds like at only 8 DPO it's too early for a test to show positive. How long is your luteal phase (LP) usually (the time between O and AF)? Since you O'd late, your AF should be late, but your LP should be the same from cycle to cycle (or at least in theory). Wait a few more days and then test again if no AF. You are totally still in it!!! Good luck.

I'm only 6 DPO today. No "symptoms" whatsoever, which is actually weird for me as usually I imagine I have every symptom in the book by now! LOL! I bought a new pack of CBFM test sticks and have 4 left in my current pack, so I might satisfy my need to pee on something with them over the next few days. Maybe I'll use an HPT on Friday (10DPO). We'll see. I'm not good at this waiting thing! :blush:


----------



## noree

Hiya, I don't know how long my Leutal phase is as this is the first month I have picked up my ovulation. I tested again today, BFN its 10 days DPO today. Gutted, wish I hadn't of done it :cry:...any chance still do you think and good luck to you x x


----------



## TTC Again

noree said:


> Hiya, I don't know how long my Leutal phase is as this is the first month I have picked up my ovulation. I tested again today, BFN its 10 days DPO today. Gutted, wish I hadn't of done it :cry:...any chance still do you think and good luck to you x x

Even at 10DPO there is still a chance. Are you counting 10 days from your first or second peak? I'd usually count my second peak day as O day, so then the day after that would be 1 DPO. Not sure if that changes anything for you. Regardless, I'd still keep hopes high and wait a little longer and keep testing. It's still early.

I'm 7DPO today. Hoping to wait to test unti Friday if AF doesn't come sooner. Last cycle I started spotting at 8DPO for some reason, which turned into AF after only like a day or two. Hoping that doesn't happen again!


----------



## noree

Thanks for the reply hon , I hope it doesn't happen like last time agin for you. If I go from the day after my second peak I am 9 dpo not 10. It's hard isn't it. good luk hun x :dust:


----------



## meechan

Hi,

I'm new here. I just bought CBFM and trying to figure out how to use it. I go through the thread seeing that people usually have 28 days cycle or max 42 days. I read the CBFM leaflet and it says it is not suitable for women with cycle more than 42 days. Unfortunately, I'm the one with more than 42 days. Anyone know if I can still use CBFM?


----------



## Mrs C 2008

meechan said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm new here. I just bought CBFM and trying to figure out how to use it. I go through the thread seeing that people usually have 28 days cycle or max 42 days. I read the CBFM leaflet and it says it is not suitable for women with cycle more than 42 days. Unfortunately, I'm the one with more than 42 days. Anyone know if I can still use CBFM?

Hi Meechan, My cycle can be longer than 42 days and i got my bfp the first cycle using the CBFM so as long as its not too far over I think its ok. I just tend to get my highs and peaks later on in the stick testing... Hope this helps and good luck x


----------



## meechan

Thanks, Mrs C 2008.

I am now on day 49 but still no sign of period yet. Can you tell me how many days is your cycle?


----------



## Mrs C 2008

meechan said:


> Thanks, Mrs C 2008.
> 
> I am now on day 49 but still no sign of period yet. Can you tell me how many days is your cycle?

Last time with the first cycle with CBFM it was about 45 days i think but like i say that was when i got my BFP, unfortunately that ended in mc in April so this is the first time since then but i had about 6 high days then 2 peaks but they come when i have nearly used all my sticks. I have got my peak today which i think is cd27 and i should have another peak tomorrow. I would just use it and see what happens, its worth the risk :)


----------



## leasap

meechan said:


> Thanks, Mrs C 2008.
> 
> I am now on day 49 but still no sign of period yet. Can you tell me how many days is your cycle?


hi there, my cycles have only just come back natural since oct usually 30-37 days.

now on CD 45 :( no af sign, off for blood test tmrw to see if PG but very much doubt it.

im still gona use my cbfm for 2nd mth even if af comes and thats with going over a 42 cycle xxx:hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls,

How are you? It&#8217;s been long since i have been writing on this thread.. i was very very busy and barely had the time to rest &#61516; 

I have been trying ttc no 1 for a year now .i am 29 years old. For these last 3 days i have been experiencing these yumptoms:

-	hot flashes
-	thirst
-	continous headache
-	sore gums
-	tender boobs


I am on cd 23 today. my cycle is 31 days long. Could these be symptoms of pregnancy? When should i test?


----------



## Glowstar

23dpo???? do you mean Cycle Day 23? If so how many days past ovulation are you. I certainly wouldn't attempt to test until at least 10dpo and even that would be really early. How long is the 2nd half of your cycle? If you can, hold out until the day before AF is due. Your symptoms sound promising though :thumbup:


----------



## Isabel209

Glowstar said:


> 23dpo???? do you mean Cycle Day 23? If so how many days past ovulation are you. I certainly wouldn't attempt to test until at least 10dpo and even that would be really early. How long is the 2nd half of your cycle? If you can, hold out until the day before AF is due. Your symptoms sound promising though :thumbup:

i dont know .... maybe i am making them upp.. lol.....

but i do have those symptoms..somtimes i think that the headache i have is because of stress, my sore gums is because of stress too, my fatigue is becasue of high temperatures and my tender boobs becasue af is due in a week... could this also be an option? pffff:cry:


----------



## meechan

Isabel209, all your symptoms are like before my period is due. Anyway, no individual is the same.


----------



## Glowstar

Your ticker says you are 5dpo?? if so you wouldn't have pregnancy symptoms yet as the very earliest implantation takes place is 6dpo so if you were pregnant this cycle your body wouldn't know for at least a few days :winkwink:


----------



## leasap

CD 46 still no bloody AF :(


----------



## TTC Again

leasap, ugh, that is frustrating. sorry. but, no AF means you are still in it.

I'm 9 DPO today - not really feeling much. know we did all we could to BD on the "right" dates. Now just waiting and waiting. I think I'll test tomorrow morning at 10DPO. I usually have a pretty short LP, so hopefully AF won't get me before then!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got my CBFM today, so looking forward to using it. AF is due Sunday...


----------



## dannij

Hi

A quick question from a newbie for you advanced CBFM experts! I have just started using it and am probably about halfway through my period (assuming its the usual amount of days this month!) yet today it told me I am fertile! What have I done wrong?

:dohh:


----------



## TTC Again

Well, I got my BFP this morning! FMU at 10DPO. I'm so excited and scared - praying we can hold on to this one for a wonderful 9 months and a lifetime of happiness!

dandij - what cycle day are you on? Did you use a test stick and did it tell you High (two bars) or Peak (3 bars with the egg)? Some women get high readings very early on and even ovulate WAY earlier than textbook (CD14). I say go by whatever the monitor tells you - it knows best sometimes. personally I get high readings usually from CD8 and then peak around CD12/13. Hope that helps. Good luck!


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats TTC Again, hope you have a Happy and healthy 9 montns...:happydance:


----------



## MrS. MaBrEy

havent been around here in a while. just thought i would pop in and let you all know that i figured out why my CBFM didnt work right for me...PCOS! :growlmad: oh well. off to ebay it will go i suppose! FX for stickys and BFPs around here.


----------



## wendy1977

I know this will probably have been answered before, but a quick question about resetting my CBFM for the next month. 
The guide says "If AF starts before your chosen 'm' setting time, you press the 'm' button that morning. If AF starts after your chosen 'm' setting time, then wiat until the next day to set as day 1 of cycle"
What if AF appears during your testing window time? Or is it classed as before if it appears at 7am and I'm wanting to press m button at 7:30am to create a testing window of 4:30 - 10:30?


----------



## Isabel209

Hello girls...

My period is to come in 5 or 6 days. I did an early pregnancy test this morning and on the instructions it says that if there is a really faint line, it means that you are pregnant. I tried the test this morning and there is a really faint pink line but not all the way...its just a little &#8211; short line... dont know if i explained well.... what do you think girls??????????


----------



## BeesBella

Can someone help me please. This is my 1st cycle using CBFM (1st cycle after MC) and I usually ovulate around CD16, today is CD22 and I got my first peak but my test stick looks like this -
https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110618_092936.jpg
I think it is under-saturated - does that mean I have a false peak ?
If so will it effect when I use the CBFM next cycle ?
Thanks for any help =)


----------



## lotusflower

BeesBella said:


> Can someone help me please. This is my 1st cycle using CBFM (1st cycle after MC) and I usually ovulate around CD16, today is CD22 and I got my first peak but my test stick looks like this -
> https://i1215.photobucket.com/albums/cc517/beesbella/IMG_20110618_092936.jpg
> I think it is under-saturated - does that mean I have a false peak ?
> If so will it effect when I use the CBFM next cycle ?
> Thanks for any help =)

Hi. I'm not sure if I'll be much help as I haven't had any like that. I wonder if something is wrong with that particular stick. Maybe you should pee on another and see if both lines are strongly there? That way you can tell if it's actually a peak? Don't think it will affect the results next cycle.. as it will keep asking you for sticks to figure out when you're peaking that cycle..


----------



## BeesBella

Thanks for your help. What will the lines look like if I am peaking and will it matter if it's not FMU ?


----------



## lotusflower

BeesBella said:


> Thanks for your help. What will the lines look like if I am peaking and will it matter if it's not FMU ?

I find that both lines appear really dark.. though the one that is usually dark all the time has lighter bits in it... but otherwise the second line appears very clearly during the LH surge. Not sure how it will be affect if not FMU.. but if you tried another one, then you'd know for yourself, even if machine isn't going to read it.


----------



## BeesBella

Both lines have been very dark for the past few days so maybe I am ovulating late.....which sucks because it means that my LP will be too short. Thanks for your help. I will wait and see what it's like tomorrow.


----------



## leasap

Congrats TTCagain xxx


----------



## noree

That is such fab new TTC again!! :happydance::happydance: I am out this month, af went and got me after all that false hope and after spending a fortune on HPT's :dohh:. Congrats again x x


----------



## Bride2b

:witch: got me again!!

I have purchased a basal thermometer, but being a wally didnt even think about it this morning! Will it matter if I forgot to temp today? Can I only do it first thing in the morning? I watched all the videos n FF last week but I dont remember it saying when to do it. 

I am giving it one last try I think next month as I am getting married next year and do not want to be having a baby too close to the wedding. 

FX it works, but now I have used CBFM for 3 cycles I have an idea of when I OV etc, I am also going to take soy again this month too, and increase the dosage as thought that I may not have taken enough last time!

Congrats TTC again - :thumbup:
xx


----------



## baby2310

Bride2b said:


> :witch: got me again!!
> 
> I have purchased a basal thermometer, but being a wally didnt even think about it this morning! Will it matter if I forgot to temp today? Can I only do it first thing in the morning? I watched all the videos n FF last week but I dont remember it saying when to do it.
> 
> I am giving it one last try I think next month as I am getting married next year and do not want to be having a baby too close to the wedding.
> 
> FX it works, but now I have used CBFM for 3 cycles I have an idea of when I OV etc, I am also going to take soy again this month too, and increase the dosage as thought that I may not have taken enough last time!
> 
> Congrats TTC again - :thumbup:
> xx

I've been told that you should try and take it at the same time each day and it must be before you get up, with at least 3 hours sleep.
This is a useful website if you take your temp later and need to adjust it https://www.whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi girls, just a question...I am on my first cycle using the CBFM and was wondering when I turn it on and it asks for a test stick, and I then I pee on the stick, what if it has turned off after the 30secs and I turn it back on again? Will it go to my next cycle day as I have turned it on during the testing window????

Hope that made sense....lol


----------



## lotusflower

Miss Redknob said:


> Hi girls, just a question...I am on my first cycle using the CBFM and was wondering when I turn it on and it asks for a test stick, and I then I pee on the stick, what if it has turned off after the 30secs and I turn it back on again? Will it go to my next cycle day as I have turned it on during the testing window????
> 
> Hope that made sense....lol


You're fine to turn it on again and again. It's gotta have an internal clock in it that keeps track. I've turned mine on and off several times in one day.. especially to show OH that peak! Good luck!


----------



## leasap

CD 50 no af, wish it would sort it out, neg CB test....had blood test done today,also got northesterine, will prob start that tmrw....

so bloody down atm :( x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks lotusflower..:)


----------



## meechan

It's CD56 and no sign of AF. I haven't start using CBFM yet and now considering whether I should use it since they said it is only suitable for women with CD42. Any advice?


----------



## Miss Redknob

How long is you cycle meechan?


----------



## meechan

I'm not sure how long it is. Sometimes I will not have my period for a few months. For this year, I didn't have my period from Jan to March 2011. Got my period in April. And from there, my cycle is 21 days. Haven't got my period after that :(


----------



## Miss Redknob

Have you thought about trying Soy Isoflavones?? These is a group on here Soy Isoflavones Natures Clomid, which has helped ladies get pregnant and reduce the length of there cycle by bringing ovulation forward..


----------



## meechan

Is that an ovulation pills?


----------



## Miss Redknob

No, from what i have read it is better than Clomid cause it is natural. I am planning on trying them in october to help produce a big mature egg. You take them the same as Clomid CD 1-5, 2-6, 3-7, 4-8 or 5-9, from what i have read 3-7 is the best as it produces the best eggs. I bought Spring Valley Soy Isoflavones...


----------



## meechan

I google Soy Isoflavones and many said they have headache.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I have read the same but if you take them at bed time it reduces the side effects, have a read through the page I mentioned above the girls in there are so helpful and so many success stories...:)


----------



## meechan

I'm reading it right now. There's one said that drinking one cup of soya milk equals to 20mg of iso.


----------



## Miss Redknob

I am planning on taking CD3-7, CD 3-5 160mg and CD6-7 200mg, cause you only take it for 5 days


----------



## meechan

I am so tempting to try but I really wanna make sure there's no side effect.


----------



## Miss Redknob

The only side effect I have read is the headaches, but the ladies say take them of a night and you should be right. I am worried about it to cause we will be in Paris when I take them...


----------



## meechan

Some even say they read stories about women taking iso end up with twins.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Minor side effect...lol My DH and I are willing to try anything I have had 6 MC's and found out I have Ceoliac Diease and DH has a Chromosome Balanced Tranlocation (14 & 15). So if no success by the end of the year we will be commencing IVF with PGD in January...


----------



## lolliplop84

Isabel209 maybe repeat the test? The line should go vertically all the way from the top to the bottom. Let me know how you get on, your symptoms sound good but also too familiar with AF :S There's never any one way of being certain without a clear +hcg test.

Good luck :)


----------



## meechan

I'm so sorry to hear that.


----------



## Glowstar

meechan said:


> I am so tempting to try but I really wanna make sure there's no side effect.

I took it and got a BFP :winkwink: sadly ended up MC but I'll be taking it again. The side effects are mild to none...well mine were :winkwink:


----------



## Miss Redknob

Sorry to hear of you loss Glowstar, if it helps I got pregnant straight after my 2nd MC as you are most fertile. I never waited for AF...


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies, I am on CD7 and today got a high on my CBFM is it normal to be high so early??


----------



## Glowstar

How long have you been using it??just wondering if it's still getting used to your cycles. But to answer your question, no it's not to early, I got highs starting cd7 and ovulated anywhere between cd10 and cd15.
Your prob not going to ovulate just yet, so I would plan a be every other day until you get your peak, otherwise if you start a shagathon now your OH will be knacked by the time you really need that sperm. :-]


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi Glowstar, hope you are well. It is my first cycle using it. DH and I are not trying til October, but want to get the monitor into the swing of things and know my cycles..


----------



## Glowstar

I'm sorry for your losses and hope they can do something for you. X

I think mine tends to fluctuate between getting first high cd7-9. Don't worry if you get all highs first time and no peak.

Keep all the sticks and write the cd numbers on them. You're looking for the line near the pee end to be getting darker. Not sure if you know this but when you get your first peak, don't feed it anymore new sticks, give it an old one as it is automatically programmed to give you another peak and then a final high. This will save you 2 sticks per cycle. We tend to dtd for 3 days in a row once get first peak x x


----------



## Miss Redknob

Thanks hun..xx

Thanks for the heads up on the sticks, I have kept the sticks and have written on then so I can see if I O around the sametime each cycle..


----------



## leasap

Morning ladies!! Hope everyone is well :) 

Not been on here a while hit a low as blood results came bk negative to being PG!! Cd 56 today and still no sign of af! But today is last day of taking northesterine!!

So when af comes (Fxd) shall I just press the M button or shall I reset the monitor as this will be my 2nd mth using the monitor and is such a long cycle:(

Any ideas?? Xxx


----------



## wendy1977

Any idea how long it takes CBFM to get to know your cycles? 1st cycle using it I had highs from CD10 through to CD24, no Peaks. Had EWCM CD23/24 and AF arrived 14 days after EWCM on CD37.
Am now on 2nd cycle. CBFM asked me to POAS CD9 and today CD10, with today showing high. 
*IF* my cycles are regular and 37 days long should I be high already on CD10 when I assume I O'd around CD23 last month?
Any ideas?


----------



## Glowstar

Leasap, I would try pressing the m button and see what happens. Better still why not phone the cbfm helpline and explain that you have had an unusually long cycle etc and what's best to do?

Wendy, sure it says un can take up to 3 cycles to get used to you, so at the moment it sounds like it thinks you have 28 day cycles. If it were me, id get sine cheapy opks and use them until about cd18 and feed cbfm old sticks. Will save you a fortune if you are pretty sure you don't ovulate before cd18. Are your cycles always this long??


----------



## Bride2b

Just thought I'd check in, as its been a while, although still follow this thread everyday. CD 9 for me, took soy 3-7, started to take my temp too. Going to make sure that we :sex: loads this month, think we missed our chances by not BDing on the correct days/not enough because of one thing or another. Going to give softcups another shot and also preseed again!

Just really want this, and feel really positive this month! :dust:


----------



## pooch

I think i have finally gotten my body back on track; second month using cbfm and my ov date qas a week earlier than last; i have been eating healthy and exercising. Good thing i was using cbfm because i was planning on bd'ing this past weekend and i would have been late


----------



## Miss Redknob

Just got my peak (CD11) on my first cycle of using the CBFM. Was in shock as I wasn't expecting it on my first time using it, only had to use 6 sticks..:thumbup:

It's ashame we aren't trying yet..


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone,
I just wanted to come by and say hi.
I just bought my clear blue fertility monitor and will finally get to use it tomorrow. 
I have been charting my temperature, but I can't see a pattern. Maybe this expensive little computer will help? The regular sticks never have.


----------



## Bride2b

its gone really quiet on here! How is everyone getting on with the CBFM? CD 13 of 4th cycle of CBFM, 9th cycle TTC, still low, but expecting highs to start tomorrow, and dead set on getting as much :sex: in this time!!
:winkwink:


----------



## pooch

i actually got a bfp! second month using it, first month that we bd'ed on a peak day (peak day one of two). we only bd'ed on a high day last month...i thought it was getting to know my body and wouldn't give me a peak but it did and DH was 'too tired'. anyway using the CBFM works and it's worth the $$!


----------



## Bride2b

pooch said:


> i actually got a bfp! second month using it, first month that we bd'ed on a peak day (peak day one of two). we only bd'ed on a high day last month...i thought it was getting to know my body and wouldn't give me a peak but it did and DH was 'too tired'. anyway using the CBFM works and it's worth the $$!

Congrats!!! what day did you BD? Was it just before your peak? hope you dont mind me asking, its just interesting to know and especially as I dont think we have chosen the right days so far to BD or done enough of it on the right days until now.


----------



## pooch

Bride2b said:


> pooch said:
> 
> 
> i actually got a bfp! second month using it, first month that we bd'ed on a peak day (peak day one of two). we only bd'ed on a high day last month...i thought it was getting to know my body and wouldn't give me a peak but it did and DH was 'too tired'. anyway using the CBFM works and it's worth the $$!
> 
> Congrats!!! what day did you BD? Was it just before your peak? hope you dont mind me asking, its just interesting to know and especially as I dont think we have chosen the right days so far to BD or done enough of it on the right days until now.Click to expand...

sad (for my sex life anyway) but we only bd'ed this month on the first peak day at nighttime. i have ov pain and had it on the first peak day and not on the second so i figure i ov'ed overnight/early morning of second peak day.
good luck!


----------



## Bride2b

My bloody stick had come apart,only realised as I put it in the CBFM,went back to check it after the machine was done and the sides hadn't gone blue and the CBFM read low-was expecting a high,pulled it open and the wet piece handy made contact with the but inside so didn't read it! Can't do it again as it thinks it's read my cd14 stick now! How annoying! I will assume it was high as this is what I expect now as it's my 4th month using it,plan to bd tonight anyway as last month only had 2 highs before it changed to peak so want to cover all bases! 

Well it just show that the day is crucial Pooch and thats what counts xx you must be over the moon! X


----------



## Miss Redknob

Hi ladies, I got my peak on CD11 & 12 and after that I have been using used sticks. Just wanted to know if that was ok to do even though it is my first cycle using it??


----------



## shmoo75

well I have had Highs on my cbfm since cd12 and I am hoping it will give me a Peak tomorrow or Tuesday as, I am getting bored of seeing Highs now!Lol


----------



## svgirl

Help! quick question, i had my peak around CD17 and i checked today (CD27 now) and it's asking for a test stick. Is that normal? Should i test? I know my period is due sometime this week and i don't know why it's asking me to test again. It never happened before. Has anyone has this happened before and did you test?


----------



## pooch

svgirl said:


> Help! quick question, i had my peak around CD17 and i checked today (CD27 now) and it's asking for a test stick. Is that normal? Should i test? I know my period is due sometime this week and i don't know why it's asking me to test again. It never happened before. Has anyone has this happened before and did you test?

mine has never done that...around that time the "m" pops up because it's expecting that AF will start soon. if i were you i wouldn't waste a stick since you already had your peak.


----------



## svgirl

Quick update, i did test and it came back low. It was my last test stick too, oh well that was abit pointless!


----------



## SLH

CD12 and i am still on a high from CD10. 

This is my first month using the CBFM. Although i doubt it will happen this month, I hope to get a peak soon. 

TMI: We have been DTD everyday, sometimes twice since, and as soon as this thing peaks we will be DTD 5 or 6 times a day so I can avoid the evil awful AF that is total hell for me. Hopefully, this will be enough and my DH can handle it. 

GL to everyone. I hope we all get a BFP soon :)


----------



## shmoo75

well, I got a Low on my cbfm today so, no Peak this cycle. I didn't get a Peak last cycle but I did the one before that:confused: will see if :witch: arrives around 19/07 if she does I think I will order some ic opk's and use them in the evenings alongside my cbfm.

Anyone else just get Highs for 1 or more cycles and still got a :bfp:?


----------



## Pookabear

Hello, I was wondering if it would be ok for me to join in on this forum! I am on cycle day 9 of my first month using the cbfm, I have been getting high readings since day 6 and I have read that I may not even get a peak this month but I'm still hoping that I do, you think I still have a good chance of getting it?


----------



## pooch

I got a peak my first month!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Hello, I was wondering if it would be ok for me to join in on this forum! I am on cycle day 9 of my first month using the cbfm, I have been getting high readings since day 6 and I have read that I may not even get a peak this month but I'm still hoping that I do, you think I still have a good chance of getting it?

This is my first time using the CBFM as well. I had highs from CD10-13 and then on today CD14 i had a peak.

It is possible to get a peak on your very first use I did.


----------



## happygirl326

This is month #2 for me using the CBEFM/ I had peak days both months (first on CD 13 and 14; second on CD 11 and CD12). I am nearing the end of my TWW and hoping that this cycle will be the one.

Good luck and baby dust to all!


----------



## SLH

happygirl326 said:


> This is month #2 for me using the CBEFM/ I had peak days both months (first on CD 13 and 14; second on CD 11 and CD12). I am nearing the end of my TWW and hoping that this cycle will be the one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

Lots and lots of :dust: to you. I look forward to seeing you post a BFP soon. 

I'm just entering my tww now.


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you, that makes me feel better, It just seemed like the people that I saw that peaked on their first month started out low and only had a couple days of high beforehand so that kind of worried me! then I was thinking.. I shouldn't be worried this early on, this is only the first month was am I going to do with myself Lol


----------



## meechan

Anyone use wild yam cream before? Does it help to regular menstrual cycle?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

This will be my 3rd month using it. I did not get a peak my second cycle but I got one my first. Here's hoping I get my peaks going forward!


----------



## snl41296

Got my PEAK today :happydance::happydance:
CD16 I am and we will :sex: today we have been every other day since monday :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

We really need some BFPs here! It's been way to long!!!


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Bride2b said:


> We really need some BFPs here! It's been way to long!!!

We really do....:haha:


----------



## Pookabear

Ok hope this isn't tmi but.. I am on cd 12 and poas this morning and put it it my monitor and it looks completely new ( No lines whatsoever) and completely blank, wonderiing if maybe I didn't get enough on it or if it was defective or something? Has anyone ever had that problem? Now I am worried that it will mess something up in calculation on my cyles. It still showed a high reading but so far that is all that I have gotten..Any ideas or suggestions on what could have caused it, or has it happend to anyone else?


----------



## Pookabear

happygirl326 said:


> This is month #2 for me using the CBEFM/ I had peak days both months (first on CD 13 and 14; second on CD 11 and CD12). I am nearing the end of my TWW and hoping that this cycle will be the one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!

I hope this is the one for you too!! What cd are you on? I am excited to see a bfp!!


----------



## Bride2b

Pookabear said:


> Ok hope this isn't tmi but.. I am on cd 12 and poas this morning and put it it my monitor and it looks completely new ( No lines whatsoever) and completely blank, wonderiing if maybe I didn't get enough on it or if it was defective or something? Has anyone ever had that problem? Now I am worried that it will mess something up in calculation on my cyles. It still showed a high reading but so far that is all that I have gotten..Any ideas or suggestions on what could have caused it, or has it happend to anyone else?

It might be that the stick wasn't on tact inside,I had one last week that had come undone and the bit you pee on didn't make contact with the bit inside, don't think it would hurt if ur already reading high unless u were expecting to peak. Mine read low but I had expected it to change from low to high that day. Think you will be ok,just keep going with them

X


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Ok hope this isn't tmi but.. I am on cd 12 and poas this morning and put it it my monitor and it looks completely new ( No lines whatsoever) and completely blank, wonderiing if maybe I didn't get enough on it or if it was defective or something? Has anyone ever had that problem? Now I am worried that it will mess something up in calculation on my cyles. It still showed a high reading but so far that is all that I have gotten..Any ideas or suggestions on what could have caused it, or has it happend to anyone else?

I had a stick like that this cycle and the next day I peaked. Have you dipped for 15 seconds? I see the lines better when I do that.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank you, that makes me feel better, It just seemed like the people that I saw that peaked on their first month started out low and only had a couple days of high beforehand so that kind of worried me! then I was thinking.. I shouldn't be worried this early on, this is only the first month was am I going to do with myself Lol

Reading this thread and others, I thought for sure I wouldn't peak on my first month, but I did and it was exciting. Now I'm in my tww just waiting and waiting for AF or BFP. This is a very annoying and long wait


----------



## SLH

Bride2b said:


> We really need some BFPs here! It's been way to long!!!

I expect to get a BFP next Monday lol. I figure if I expect it it will happen. After all, I always expect AF and she shows up so I might as well expect a BFP instead and it should happen, right?

I have a good feeling about BFP's for July/August. I expect to see a lot get pregnant on this thread.


----------



## happygirl326

Pookabear said:


> happygirl326 said:
> 
> 
> This is month #2 for me using the CBEFM/ I had peak days both months (first on CD 13 and 14; second on CD 11 and CD12). I am nearing the end of my TWW and hoping that this cycle will be the one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!
> 
> I hope this is the one for you too!! What cd are you on? I am excited to see a bfp!!Click to expand...

Thanks for the kind words. I do appreciate them. 

I am on CD 25 and I think I am out this month. I started spotting two days ago and this morning I woke up with wicked AF-like cramps. It is so disappointing. I really thought this cycle it would happen. I am sure there was adequate BDing. I even used Pre Seed. 

I am trying to remain positive and I keep reminding myself that we just starting trying and I need to be patient...but I am 36 and DH is 38...we aren't getting any younger. 

SLH...I hope your TWW is going well.

I hope to see some BFPs here soon! Good luck and baby dust to all! :dust:


----------



## happygirl326

SLH said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> We really need some BFPs here! It's been way to long!!!
> 
> I expect to get a BFP next Monday lol. I figure if I expect it it will happen. After all, I always expect AF and she shows up so I might as well expect a BFP instead and it should happen, right?
> 
> I have a good feeling about BFP's for July/August. I expect to see a lot get pregnant on this thread.Click to expand...

I hope you do get a BFP next Monday. Please keep us posted. :)


----------



## Pookabear

SLH said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> Ok hope this isn't tmi but.. I am on cd 12 and poas this morning and put it it my monitor and it looks completely new ( No lines whatsoever) and completely blank, wonderiing if maybe I didn't get enough on it or if it was defective or something? Has anyone ever had that problem? Now I am worried that it will mess something up in calculation on my cyles. It still showed a high reading but so far that is all that I have gotten..Any ideas or suggestions on what could have caused it, or has it happend to anyone else?
> 
> I had a stick like that this cycle and the next day I peaked. Have you dipped for 15 seconds? I see the lines better when I do that.Click to expand...

At least I know that it has happend to someone else.. Im on cd 13 and still read high this morning! i have not tried to dip for 15 seconds and I have heard it works much better, I may try it tomorrow. I'm hoping This month is a BFP for you!!! I am anxiously awaiting my peak, hope I get one This month! OH keeps asking if it has his peak everyday I can't wait to say yes! LOL


----------



## Pookabear

happygirl326 said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happygirl326 said:
> 
> 
> This is month #2 for me using the CBEFM/ I had peak days both months (first on CD 13 and 14; second on CD 11 and CD12). I am nearing the end of my TWW and hoping that this cycle will be the one.
> 
> Good luck and baby dust to all!
> 
> I hope this is the one for you too!! What cd are you on? I am excited to see a bfp!!Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks for the kind words. I do appreciate them.
> 
> I am on CD 25 and I think I am out this month. I started spotting two days ago and this morning I woke up with wicked AF-like cramps. It is so disappointing. I really thought this cycle it would happen. I am sure there was adequate BDing. I even used Pre Seed.
> 
> I am trying to remain positive and I keep reminding myself that we just starting trying and I need to be patient...but I am 36 and DH is 38...we aren't getting any younger.
> 
> SLH...I hope your TWW is going well.
> 
> I hope to see some BFPs here soon! Good luck and baby dust to all! :dust:Click to expand...

Aww.. sorry to hear that I know it can be so stressful! How long have you been trying? and how long on cbfm? I really hope you have a BFP Next cycle if it doesn't work out this cycle. OH is 44 so we hope it works out soon for us as well

Baby Dust for you and to all!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Isabel209

hi girls

i really need your help. i have done a laparoscopy a week ago and now i am noticing some light green mucus on my underwear... my vagina is still irritated... my lap was ok - no endometriosis,no infections, tubes ok... all is fine.. this mucus is worrying me. i have not been sexually active since the operation..

can you please give me some views!!! i need your help.. thanks xxx


----------



## Glowstar

Personally I don't know but I would get a DR's appointment just to get a swab done to double check all is OK :winkwink:


----------



## Pookabear

I don't know a whole lot about that either but I agree with getting a check up with the doctor just to make sure everything is ok


----------



## Pookabear

Just an update... I am now on cd 14 and still reading high on monitor.. I feel like I'm getting ready to O though so hopefully I get a peak soon. I know your we're not supposed to read the lines but today it looks like my estrogen line is getting really faded but the I can't see the LH one yet. Wish me luck on my peak  I'm really excited about getting one soon!!
Babydust to all


----------



## happygirl326

Pookabear said:


> Just an update... I am now on cd 14 and still reading high on monitor.. I feel like I'm getting ready to O though so hopefully I get a peak soon. I know your we're not supposed to read the lines but today it looks like my estrogen line is getting really faded but the I can't see the LH one yet. Wish me luck on my peak  I'm really excited about getting one soon!!
> Babydust to all

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Good luck and FXed for you!


----------



## harley9671

hi. I spent over £100 last month on the cbfm with 80 sticks. and tday i got my:bfp: I had my first DS 13years ago and used persona. I really blieve it really helped me to time when to concieve. We only :sex: the 2days that i peaked aswell as we didnt want to turn sex into a chore.....
Good luck to you and hope you get your :bfp:soon. xx


----------



## Pookabear

harley9671 said:


> hi. I spent over £100 last month on the cbfm with 80 sticks. and tday i got my:bfp: I had my first DS 13years ago and used persona. I really blieve it really helped me to time when to concieve. We only :sex: the 2days that i peaked aswell as we didnt want to turn sex into a chore.....
> Good luck to you and hope you get your :bfp:soon. xx


Yay!!! Awesome Harley :flower:, it isso great to see a BFP Congrats!!!! I did get my peak yesterday just as I hoped for on cd 15 so that made me happy, it didn't ask me to poas today just automatically showed peak, I am hoping this is my month too!!!

And thanks for wishing me luck!!I would be so excited if it worked this month!
Hoping to see somemore BFPs babydust to all!!

Anyone else have any other updates? I noticed not many people post on here


----------



## Bride2b

harley9671 said:


> hi. I spent over £100 last month on the cbfm with 80 sticks. and tday i got my:bfp: I had my first DS 13years ago and used persona. I really blieve it really helped me to time when to concieve. We only :sex: the 2days that i peaked aswell as we didnt want to turn sex into a chore.....
> Good luck to you and hope you get your :bfp:soon. xx

Congrats to you, I can imagine you are over the moon. How long have you been TTC? Happy & healthy 9 months to you x


----------



## Bride2b

Pookabear said:


> harley9671 said:
> 
> 
> hi. I spent over £100 last month on the cbfm with 80 sticks. and tday i got my:bfp: I had my first DS 13years ago and used persona. I really blieve it really helped me to time when to concieve. We only :sex: the 2days that i peaked aswell as we didnt want to turn sex into a chore.....
> Good luck to you and hope you get your :bfp:soon. xx
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Awesome Harley :flower:, it isso great to see a BFP Congrats!!!! I did get my peak yesterday just as I hoped for on cd 15 so that made me happy, it didn't ask me to poas today just automatically showed peak, I am hoping this is my month too!!!
> 
> And thanks for wishing me luck!!I would be so excited if it worked this month!
> Hoping to see somemore BFPs babydust to all!!
> 
> Anyone else have any other updates? I noticed not many people post on hereClick to expand...

I agree, this page has been very quiet lately! I am CD25, so 8 DPO, have been using CBFM 4 months now, soy for 2 months & TTC for 9 months! I feel really positive this month that it will be the one for us. I not I will be waiting another year to start trying again, as we get married in a year!
:wedding:


----------



## Glowstar

Yay, congrats on your BFP!!

I'm still here bride but can't use the monitor until Af returns.


----------



## Miss Redknob

Congrats Harley..:happydance: H & H 9 Months


----------



## Pookabear

Bride2b said:


> Pookabear said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> harley9671 said:
> 
> 
> hi. I spent over £100 last month on the cbfm with 80 sticks. and tday i got my:bfp: I had my first DS 13years ago and used persona. I really blieve it really helped me to time when to concieve. We only :sex: the 2days that i peaked aswell as we didnt want to turn sex into a chore.....
> Good luck to you and hope you get your :bfp:soon. xx
> 
> 
> Yay!!! Awesome Harley :flower:, it isso great to see a BFP Congrats!!!! I did get my peak yesterday just as I hoped for on cd 15 so that made me happy, it didn't ask me to poas today just automatically showed peak, I am hoping this is my month too!!!
> 
> And thanks for wishing me luck!!I would be so excited if it worked this month!
> Hoping to see somemore BFPs babydust to all!!
> 
> Anyone else have any other updates? I noticed not many people post on hereClick to expand...
> 
> I agree, this page has been very quiet lately! I am CD25, so 8 DPO, have been using CBFM 4 months now, soy for 2 months & TTC for 9 months! I feel really positive this month that it will be the one for us. I not I will be waiting another year to start trying again, as we get married in a year!
> :wedding:Click to expand...

Aw Congrats On your upcomig wedding  I really hope this is your month!!! Keep me posted! I got married May 28th!!! We have been trying since then so I am hoping this is my month too! I did dtd on the first peak day but didn't get to the 2nd day, I hope that didn't ruin my chances!


----------



## Glowstar

I only bd'd 2 days before peak and day of first peak and got a bfp so don't worry about that. X
You actually have more chance if you bd couple days leading up to ovulation as sometimes the day of ovulation itself is to late. The sperm need a few hours to get up there and be lying in wait ready to jump on that egg!! Xx


----------



## Pookabear

Glowstar said:


> I only bd'd 2 days before peak and day of first peak and got a bfp so don't worry about that. X
> You actually have more chance if you bd couple days leading up to ovulation as sometimes the day of ovulation itself is to late. The sperm need a few hours to get up there and be lying in wait ready to jump on that egg!! Xx

Thanks Glowstar, I think I need to start temping because I'm not sure when and if i ovulated yet but hoping i already have as i had my two peak days and now on high! What cycle on cbfm were you on when you got your bfp? I hope this is the month for you too! What cd are you on? We bd'd around every other day since just before peak so I hope this is it!!


----------



## Glowstar

I think it was 3rd or 4th cycle using it. I'm probably not a great statistic though because I'm 40. 
I'm around 8dpo today but not holding out hope this month as miscarriage cycle and also had a D&C. 
One thing I did use bfp cycle was instead cups. Sure that's what really helped. The CBFM did to as I ovulated way early cd10, so I would have missed it had I not been using it. 
Fingers crossed for you Pooka xxx


----------



## Bride2b

So I tested early against the advice I would give people 9/10 DPO and BFN, that was 2 days ago. AF is due today!

I feel sad that this is our last chance for almost a year as I don't want to fall pregnant after this month and before the wedding otherwise my dress may not fit and it cost too much money to be wasted! I will probably try a month or two before the wedding as I guess it won't hurt being a little bit pregnant when we do tie the knot.

Am thinking of getting checked out to see if all is ok considering it's been almost 10 months and nothing! Who do I make an appointment to see? I am in the UK, is it the GP or a nurse? I would prefer the nurse as feel more comfortable with them! Also what tests should I ask about? Will I need a blood test as I really hate them ( I know I will need to have them once pregnant!) your help & advice would be great

Thanks xc


----------



## Glowstar

Hi Bride,

It will need to be your GP.....tell them you have been ACTIVELY trying for over 12 months or they might tell you to come back :winkwink:
They will probably start with CD21 blood tests, which you will go to the burse for to make sure you are def ovulating and checking your progesterone levels. After that they'll move to CD3 tests which check your LH levels etc etc.

Seriously don't wait...do it now hun, once you have taken the plunge you will feel better :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

Glowstar said:


> Hi Bride,
> 
> It will need to be your GP.....tell them you have been ACTIVELY trying for over 12 months or they might tell you to come back :winkwink:
> They will probably start with CD21 blood tests, which you will go to the burse for to make sure you are def ovulating and checking your progesterone levels. After that they'll move to CD3 tests which check your LH levels etc etc.
> 
> Seriously don't wait...do it now hun, once you have taken the plunge you will feel better :winkwink::hugs:

Thanks for the advice! I will make an appointment then and I guess I will know then! Just hope that there is nothing wrong, it starts to freak you out when nothing has happened after all those years of preventing pregnancy and then you start trying and nothing! I feel I need to know before we get married, not that I hope it would change anything, but its good to know what the future may or may not hold for us. 
Its funny though as since we have been engaged, I have been able to visualise a small baby with us on our wedding day- not sure if thats because we want it so much or just because I thought it wouldnt take so long and that we would have one by then. Its also really annoying when people keep asking if we want babies - just because we are getting married! I just give them the answer they expect "yes once we are married" not "you nosey parker, we want one NOW!!!" ha ha

Good Luck Glow - you are meant to be more fertile after a mc I have heard. xx


----------



## Pookabear

Glowstar said:


> I only bd'd 2 days before peak and day of first peak and got a bfp so don't worry about that. X
> You actually have more chance if you bd couple days leading up to ovulation as sometimes the day of ovulation itself is to late. The sperm need a few hours to get up there and be lying in wait ready to jump on that egg!! Xx



Thank you for the encouragement!! And I am so sorry to hear about your loss, I am hoping that this is still your month!!! Fx Glowstar!


----------



## Pookabear

Bride2b said:


> Glowstar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Bride,
> 
> It will need to be your GP.....tell them you have been ACTIVELY trying for over 12 months or they might tell you to come back :winkwink:
> They will probably start with CD21 blood tests, which you will go to the burse for to make sure you are def ovulating and checking your progesterone levels. After that they'll move to CD3 tests which check your LH levels etc etc.
> 
> Seriously don't wait...do it now hun, once you have taken the plunge you will feel better :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Thanks for the advice! I will make an appointment then and I guess I will know then! Just hope that there is nothing wrong, it starts to freak you out when nothing has happened after all those years of preventing pregnancy and then you start trying and nothing! I feel I need to know before we get married, not that I hope it would change anything, but its good to know what the future may or may not hold for us.
> Its funny though as since we have been engaged, I have been able to visualise a small baby with us on our wedding day- not sure if thats because we want it so much or just because I thought it wouldnt take so long and that we would have one by then. Its also really annoying when people keep asking if we want babies - just because we are getting married! I just give them the answer they expect "yes once we are married" not "you nosey parker, we want one NOW!!!" ha ha
> 
> Good Luck Glow - you are meant to be more fertile after a mc I have heard. xxClick to expand...

I have hear that same thing!!Good luck to you and Glow both!!


----------



## Glowstar

Well ladies........no CBFM this month as obviously cycle directly after MC and D&C 18th June. And I got my BFP yesterday at 9dpo.

I am in utter shock :wacko::wacko: and obviously crapping myself now :wacko:

Just goes to prove my theory, because look at my chart and the BD's :winkwink:

https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/frerfmu10dpo17711-1.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/asda15miu9dpo.jpg
https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg


----------



## Pookabear

Glowstar said:


> Well ladies........no CBFM this month as obviously cycle directly after MC and D&C 18th June. And I got my BFP yesterday at 9dpo.
> 
> I am in utter shock :wacko::wacko: and obviously crapping myself now :wacko:
> 
> Just goes to prove my theory, because look at my chart and the BD's :winkwink:
> 
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/frerfmu10dpo17711-1.jpg
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/9dpo25miu160711-1.jpg
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/asda15miu9dpo.jpg
> https://i1110.photobucket.com/albums/h457/glowstar71/digi9dpo16711.jpg

Yay!!!!! Congrats Glow!! I just knew this was your month!!! I bet you are shocked and super excited beyond belief!! I am so happy for you!! What dpo are you on? Did you have any symptoms this month? :happydance::happydance::happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!! i hope I get my bfp next!


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Glowstar

Welcome JoJo, sorry for your losses, you've been through the mill :hugs:

I def recommend the Instead Cups.....as we were trying 7 cycles before BFP and we had been timing it right even without the CBFM :winkwink:

If you ovulated July 9th I would say wait another couple of days. For some reason I always get better results with 2nd or 3rd wee of the day than with FMU.

Look forward to hearing how you get on....good luck!!! :hugs:


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Glowstar

That's so nice of you Jo :hugs:

Thing is suppose when you are TTC and other people are in the same boat you know how much it means and any little bit of kind of help or advice anyone can give you is a godsend. :thumbup:


----------



## Pookabear

Glowstar said:


> That's so nice of you Jo :hugs:
> 
> Thing is suppose when you are TTC and other people are in the same boat you know how much it means and any little bit of kind of help or advice anyone can give you is a godsend. :thumbup:


Very true!! I have faith for you Glow that this will be a healthy 9 months for you, Seems you and JoJo have been through a lotI am wishing you both the best of luck! Fingers crossed for the both of you! I am thnking about using th instead cups as well if this cycle doesn't work, according to cbfm I am on cycle day 20 but i dont chart or temp so I don't know the exact day I o'd I peaked though on cd 15 & 16 so I am just guessing it happend on day 16.. does that sound right? Did you have any symptoms Glow?


----------



## Bride2b

GLOWSTAR I am so happy for you!!!! That is amazing news! It must be right that you are more fertile after a mc!

I really hope you have a very happy & very healthy 9 months!!! 

Did you just test just in case or was AF due?

All the best xx


----------



## Pookabear

Ok Ladies... I think we can count me out for this cycle :-( It is cd 20 and I just feel the the witch is going to come, I know its awfully early for me but I'm irritable, my back is achy, bbs are little sore and I just feel pms symptoms coming on. I really hope that this month would be the one but now I am really doubting it.Maybe next month I will get it right. I thought we BD around the right times but maybe we missed it or it just didn't happen I don't know... I Hope to see some more bfps as the month continues, It is so exciting to see others happy that get them


----------



## Glowstar

You can't say that Pooka!!! alot of the symptoms of pregnancy and AF are exactly the same so you are def nowhere near out yet!!!

I'll post my symptoms when AF is late...not until Thursday!! but not everyone's symptoms are the same :winkwink:


----------



## SLH

Can someone please help me. I'm getting very mad at my clear blue fertility monitor. This is my second cycle using it and I can't push the m button. It won't go back to day 1. It's staying on day 26, but i'm not on day 26 anymore i'm on day 1 unfortunately, and this little expensive machine is annoying me lol.
Has anyone else experienced this problem where their m won't work? I pushed it so many times and it does nothing but flash. I'm getting very annoyed at this thing.
Any advice at all would be great. I know everyone in the other cbfm thread hates my guts so i can't ask them. lol


----------



## Bride2b

SLH said:


> Can someone please help me. I'm getting very mad at my clear blue fertility monitor. This is my second cycle using it and I can't push the m button. It won't go back to day 1. It's staying on day 26, but i'm not on day 26 anymore i'm on day 1 unfortunately, and this little expensive machine is annoying me lol.
> Has anyone else experienced this problem where their m won't work? I pushed it so many times and it does nothing but flash. I'm getting very annoyed at this thing.
> Any advice at all would be great. I know everyone in the other cbfm thread hates my guts so i can't ask them. lol

It sounds like a fault on the machine, I've not had that with mine. Have you phoned the helpline? That might be the best option. As you say these are expensive little machines to all of a sudden stop working

x


----------



## SLH

Bride2b said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me. I'm getting very mad at my clear blue fertility monitor. This is my second cycle using it and I can't push the m button. It won't go back to day 1. It's staying on day 26, but i'm not on day 26 anymore i'm on day 1 unfortunately, and this little expensive machine is annoying me lol.
> Has anyone else experienced this problem where their m won't work? I pushed it so many times and it does nothing but flash. I'm getting very annoyed at this thing.
> Any advice at all would be great. I know everyone in the other cbfm thread hates my guts so i can't ask them. lol
> 
> It sounds like a fault on the machine, I've not had that with mine. Have you phoned the helpline? That might be the best option. As you say these are expensive little machines to all of a sudden stop working
> 
> xClick to expand...

Thanks so much for your reply. I just got it to work. It turns out I didn't hold the button down like I should of instead I just pushed it oops. 
I knew I must have been doing something wrong because my cbfm is brand new. 
I'm just having a bad day. af does that to me.


----------



## Bride2b

:cry:

Well AF arrived last night a day later than I had expected (which started me thinking that maybe just maybe the test I did was too early to detect anything)

I have felt ok until now, just thought ok lets take 9 months off trying and then hopefully it will happen. I brought a fertility test that tests your levels of FSH to see if there is anything that is revealed & I am also looking at one of the male ones that looks at the number of little :spermy: in a sample. Has anyone tried these? I feel I want to find out if these reveal anything then I can go armed to the doctor with some info and they might start to look into it. I just think they will tell us to go away as I am almost 30 (6 weeks) and OH is 32 and we have been TTC since Oct ( I think I got my last packs of pills sept time so may look funny if I say its been a year yet) 

Just all of a sudden this afternoon felt a major rush of sadness. I am not feeling well (had a terrible cold for the last week which is getting me down) and just feel really sad that even if we do get a BFP at the earliest next may / june we wont get the baby we hope for until at least another 18 months time - and that seems ages away! 

Why is this so hard? I know this month we bd on all the right days! :cry:


----------



## Bride2b

SLH said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Can someone please help me. I'm getting very mad at my clear blue fertility monitor. This is my second cycle using it and I can't push the m button. It won't go back to day 1. It's staying on day 26, but i'm not on day 26 anymore i'm on day 1 unfortunately, and this little expensive machine is annoying me lol.
> Has anyone else experienced this problem where their m won't work? I pushed it so many times and it does nothing but flash. I'm getting very annoyed at this thing.
> Any advice at all would be great. I know everyone in the other cbfm thread hates my guts so i can't ask them. lol
> 
> It sounds like a fault on the machine, I've not had that with mine. Have you phoned the helpline? That might be the best option. As you say these are expensive little machines to all of a sudden stop working
> 
> xClick to expand...
> 
> Thanks so much for your reply. I just got it to work. It turns out I didn't hold the button down like I should of instead I just pushed it oops.
> I knew I must have been doing something wrong because my cbfm is brand new.
> I'm just having a bad day. af does that to me.Click to expand...

Yeah you need to hold it a few seconds! ha ha. I know the feeling about the old :witch: it f&@$s me off!


----------



## Glowstar

Sorry the evil cow got you Bride, the first day is always sooooooo hard.

Concentrate on your wedding....you have got LOADS to look forward to. 
I did a FSH test and it came back OK...OH was going to get a SA done and then I found out I was pregnant...felt a bit guilty after blaming him.
Remember, though I know it's hard they say 12 months is average to TTC. 
I would seriously get yourself on some Maca Root capsules...start temping if you can and you can REALLY see what's going on with your cycle...it's really addictive :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Bride2b

I've seen maca root mentioned before but am not sure what it is or what it does, can someone explain it to me? X


----------



## Bride2b

Oh I did start temping but it lasted about 6 days! Was rubbish! Must start doing it though so I have some evidence of ov when we do crack on with ttc again!

I'm not going to go back on the pill for 9 months as don't want to play my body around with hormones - I know when I ov so know that we probably won't get pregnant if we time it outside this slot


----------



## TTC4YRZ

religion for the last week but only got up to post 1200+something then just skipped through a few hundred pages lol was just wondering if urchin still came on here as i was so excited for her when she had a sticky and not really sure what happened but i saw that she was trying again so obviously the last 1 didnt work out. i have my cbfm ready and waiting AF will be here in a few days, cant wait to start testing!!! :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you GlowStar, I know I shouldn't count myself out just yet and thank you so much for the encouragement, its just that I have been super hungry like I usually am before AF and this morning Hope not tmi.. But I had some light pink with cm and I usually spot a few days before my cycles which is not fun at all! So it got me discouraged, I am on cd 21 and I am assuming somewhere around 5 or 6 dpo depending on which day I ovulated cbfm said peak on 15 and 16. I also have had a weird bitter like taste in my mouth this cycle but I think it may be in my mind since I want it to happen so bad, but that is why i am counting myself out this cycle, I haven't had any twinges like most people seem to have when they get there bfp just AF symptoms lol have any thoughts? Anyone else having any symptoms or think this may be their month?


----------



## Pookabear

TTC4YRZ said:


> religion for the last week but only got up to post 1200+something then just skipped through a few hundred pages lol was just wondering if urchin still came on here as i was so excited for her when she had a sticky and not really sure what happened but i saw that she was trying again so obviously the last 1 didnt work out. i have my cbfm ready and waiting AF will be here in a few days, cant wait to start testing!!! :happydance:

Welcome! I am new here myself this month was my first month with cbfm  I was able to get to peak days which doesn't happen on everyone's first month so that made me happy!! I on't know about Urchin since I am new here though. I hope you get your peaks this month as well and get your bfp as I see you have been trying for quite some time


----------



## TTC4YRZ

Welcome! I am new here myself this month was my first month with cbfm  I was able to get to peak days which doesn't happen on everyone's first month so that made me happy!! I on't know about Urchin since I am new here though. I hope you get your peaks this month as well and get your bfp as I see you have been trying for quite some time[/QUOTE]

Thanks pookabear i just cant wait to press my little button n poas lol sad i know, yep been trying for 4 years now always wanted a baby by the time i was 20 been with my partner since i was 18 and it just hasnt happened yet but we have not been putting pressure on ourselves all these years, i went to docs about 3 years ago and had a scan which he said showed i had POS but then had a laparoscopy which showed all was fine and i didnt have it and everything looked normal and ready to go, OH had his swimmers tested and they came back low but nothing a healthy diet and quitting the ciggies wouldnt sort out so thats where we are now, smoke free, healthy diets and excercise (to an extent lol) and with our nice shiny new piece of technology which is hopefully gonna help us get our BFP!!! FX!!


----------



## Glowstar

The thing is I could post my symptoms and what I have as symptoms could be the complete opposite of what you might get. If you click on my chart in my signature you can see my symptoms listed.

If you REALLY want to know exactly when you ovulated start charting, it's the best thing I ever did. 

Spotting before AF can be caused my lot's of things. Are you taking any Vit B6? You need your LP to be at least 10 days really, anything less than that is not long enough. If you chart you can see what your temps are doing and it will give you an idea of your progesterone levels because that's what causes the temp spike after ovulation. If you have low post-ovulation temps it could be a sign of low progesterone.


----------



## Traceycurly

Hi Ladies

I need some help! I have started TTC this month and have used the CBFM from day 1 of my cycle. I started to get highs for the last three days.

Now I know I probably shouldnt look at the test when I pull it out but when I have looked previously there has been a blue line but for the last two days there has been no line at all. The first day it was completely white and today there was just a blue smudge.

I am just worried that I am either doing it wrong, maybe not peeing on it long enough, or I have a dud batch!

Has anyone else seen this?

Thanks X


----------



## looley

Bride2b said:


> :cry:
> 
> Well AF arrived last night a day later than I had expected (which started me thinking that maybe just maybe the test I did was too early to detect anything)
> 
> I have felt ok until now, just thought ok lets take 9 months off trying and then hopefully it will happen. I brought a fertility test that tests your levels of FSH to see if there is anything that is revealed & I am also looking at one of the male ones that looks at the number of little :spermy: in a sample. Has anyone tried these? I feel I want to find out if these reveal anything then I can go armed to the doctor with some info and they might start to look into it. I just think they will tell us to go away as I am almost 30 (6 weeks) and OH is 32 and we have been TTC since Oct ( I think I got my last packs of pills sept time so may look funny if I say its been a year yet)
> Just all of a sudden this afternoon felt a major rush of sadness. I am not feeling well (had a terrible cold for the last week which is getting me down) and just feel really sad that even if we do get a BFP at the earliest next may / june we wont get the baby we hope for until at least another 18 months time - and that seems ages away!
> Why is this so hard? I know this month we bd on all the right days! :cry:



Hi bride2b and everyone.
I came off the pill July 2010. I joined BNB Jan 2011.
I was on CBFM page until end of April when I had a total total meltdown. TTC was so so stressful, using the CBFM was stressful, if I got a low I felt like crap, if I got a high I was like a mad woman and an egg well that = PSYCHO woman we had to do it do it do it.Our doc agreed to give us tests as we were literally :sex: everday/everyother and were EXHAUSTED. We put ourselves under so much pressure. 

My hubs SA came back bad 99% sperm abnormally formed and my OV tests showed I wasn't ovulating. This just pushed me over the EDGE!!!! i was in holland and Barrarett spending over £100 on stupid vits and googling everything about pregnancy. TTC actually resulted in me having to seek help as I had really bad anxiety and had to have time off work. 
Whilst suffering all this stress we were both retested and all test came back fine second time WTF!!!
So we chucked out the OPK's, the CBFM and did it when WE wanted to . I came off BNB and just got my life back in order I started having acupuncture to calm me down and chill me out. .........

We found out Friday I am bout 4/5weeks PG!!
As soon as I stopped thinking about getting PG it happened!!!

I seriously believe stress has a massive massive effect and all these gadgets and tests just make us women worry and stress. I never ever though I was going to get pregant and I am still a nervous wreck as it is really eally early days.But I am cancelling my app with the fertility spec which was supposed to be a week today! Best wishes to all of you. :dust: 
Looley XXXXX


----------



## Bride2b

looley said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> :cry:
> 
> Well AF arrived last night a day later than I had expected (which started me thinking that maybe just maybe the test I did was too early to detect anything)
> 
> I have felt ok until now, just thought ok lets take 9 months off trying and then hopefully it will happen. I brought a fertility test that tests your levels of FSH to see if there is anything that is revealed & I am also looking at one of the male ones that looks at the number of little :spermy: in a sample. Has anyone tried these? I feel I want to find out if these reveal anything then I can go armed to the doctor with some info and they might start to look into it. I just think they will tell us to go away as I am almost 30 (6 weeks) and OH is 32 and we have been TTC since Oct ( I think I got my last packs of pills sept time so may look funny if I say its been a year yet)
> Just all of a sudden this afternoon felt a major rush of sadness. I am not feeling well (had a terrible cold for the last week which is getting me down) and just feel really sad that even if we do get a BFP at the earliest next may / june we wont get the baby we hope for until at least another 18 months time - and that seems ages away!
> Why is this so hard? I know this month we bd on all the right days! :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi bride2b and everyone.
> I came off the pill July 2010. I joined BNB Jan 2011.
> I was on CBFM page until end of April when I had a total total meltdown. TTC was so so stressful, using the CBFM was stressful, if I got a low I felt like crap, if I got a high I was like a mad woman and an egg well that = PSYCHO woman we had to do it do it do it.Our doc agreed to give us tests as we were literally :sex: everday/everyother and were EXHAUSTED. We put ourselves under so much pressure.
> 
> My hubs SA came back bad 99% sperm abnormally formed and my OV tests showed I wasn't ovulating. This just pushed me over the EDGE!!!! i was in holland and Barrarett spending over £100 on stupid vits and googling everything about pregnancy. TTC actually resulted in me having to seek help as I had really bad anxiety and had to have time off work.
> Whilst suffering all this stress we were both retested and all test came back fine second time WTF!!!
> So we chucked out the OPK's, the CBFM and did it when WE wanted to . I came off BNB and just got my life back in order I started having acupuncture to calm me down and chill me out. .........
> 
> We found out Friday I am bout 4/5weeks PG!!
> As soon as I stopped thinking about getting PG it happened!!!
> 
> I seriously believe stress has a massive massive effect and all these gadgets and tests just make us women worry and stress. I never ever though I was going to get pregant and I am still a nervous wreck as it is really eally early days.But I am cancelling my app with the fertility spec which was supposed to be a week today! Best wishes to all of you. :dust:
> Looley XXXXXClick to expand...

Wow Looley!

I remember you on here earlier in the year, and you are totally right stressing isnt going to help things! I dont feel that I get stressed about it during the month, its just every time AF arrives it hits me. I think I will do as you have done, I'm going to take time out of TTC to plan for the wedding then start again but just let nature take its course! I will just do these fertility checks as then we will know if its just a matter or time or if we need to see a doctor. Either way I think I will start to TTC in May / June 2012 and just BD when we feel like it and not stress about the rest!! 

Massive congrats on your BFP! Fingers crossed for a H&H 9 months xx


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Glowstar

Me and OH took the Swanson's Maca too! both BFP cycles :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

Ohhh blimey, may need a hose pipe handy to cool him down!!:lol:

Sounds worth a try then!! will do some research
x


----------



## Bride2b

Bride2b said:


> Ohhh blimey, may need a hose pipe handy to cool him down!!:lol:
> 
> Sounds worth a try then!! will do some research
> x

Just googles it, and amazon also sell something called 'Horny Goat Weed' thats hilarious!!!!!! Must read and see what on earth that does!!!!:rofl:


----------



## Bride2b

I just brought some! Not the horny goat weed as the review was rubbish - it doesnt seem to make you into a horny goat apparently! oh dear oh dear - this TTC business has sent me INSANE!!


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Pookabear

You ladies make me laugh! Its so nice chatting with all of you  even if your down reading some of the messages posted always cheers me up .. Glow I have never tried vit b6 unless it is in my multi vitamin i'll have to look, do you need to see a dr before you start taking it or anything?I only had a tiny bit of spotting yesterday in the morning mixed with cm just the tiniest but it is has went away since, now stil just feel like AF is coming still and breaking out etc. I usually start spotting about 3 or 4 days before most cycles I am def. also going to start charting since it does great for everyone! Where can I get a bbt thermometer? and how does it work? do i temp starting cd 1? every morning?


----------



## Pookabear

I know I keep asking many question but I am wondering if anyone uses or have used Vitex? I also am considering the b6 vit, but not sure where to start or if I should even try any yet, or try charting 1st,, any opinions or experiences with either would be great

Babydust to all


----------



## Glowstar

Personally I wouldn't add anything else in just yet unless you star charting and have a 'real' snapshot of your cycle over a couple of months, then from there you will be able to work out better exactly what's happening.

For those of you wanting to start charting join Fertility Friend you can do the free membership at first. If you like it I def recommend the VIP as you can overlay charts etc so you can really compare cycles. 
You can buy a BBT off Ebay, Amazon or I suspect Boots? Make sure you get one that gives you 4 digits...ie; 37.11 versus 37.1 those extra little numbers make a difference on your chart :winkwink: also doesn't matter if it's in celsius or farenheit. 

You MUST and this is the golden rule, take your temp at the same time each morning, this means without talking, without moving about, don't get up for the loo and do it after etc. I take mine at 6.20am every morning because that's my normal waking time for work, I still take it at that time at the weekends write it down to input later and go back to sleep. If you don't do this FF will have trouble interpreting the results you put in.

I started taking my temp orally but this can be a bit unreliable as you might sleep with your mouth open (this can affect the result) or not put the bbt in the exact same place. You might cringe at this but a lot of people do it vaginally, I just insert it lie there for a few seconds until it beeps and that's it! 

I don't temp while I'm on AF, for obvious reasons!! gives you a few days break and then you can get back to charting once it's over.

There's lot's more to it but those are the very basics :winkwink:


----------



## meechan

I am new to CBFM. Can anyone plz tell me when should I press the 'm' button? If my period comes at night, should I press the 'm' button the next morning? What if I have my period in the morning?


----------



## Glowstar

I always take the first day of full flow as DAY 1.....and press the 'm' button then, for me CD1 is the day bleeding starts and you have to wear a pad/tampon no matter what time of day it starts. Sure CBFM tells you if it's after a certain time of day blah blah but I've never followed that :winkwink:

If the CBFM won't allow you to do it in the evening, you can do it the next morning and press and hold the 'm' button until it gets to CD2.


----------



## meechan

You mean no matter what time (morning, noon, or night) my period start, I should mark it as the first day of bleeding, right? That means if I have my period at night, I should set CD2 the next morning?


----------



## Glowstar

Yep,exactly right. Cbfm tell you different as in if af comes after certain time of day count next day as cd1. its always worked for me doing it the way I said. Xx


----------



## meechan

Thanks, Glowstar.


----------



## Glowstar

The main reason I do it is because 'most' people count day one as the day they see blood....and i like my CBFM to be exactly where I am in my head..otherwise mentally I am on CD7 and the CBFM is a day behind and that confuses the hell out of me :haha: so that's why I do it that way to keep it simple.


----------



## Pookabear

Glowstar said:


> Personally I wouldn't add anything else in just yet unless you star charting and have a 'real' snapshot of your cycle over a couple of months, then from there you will be able to work out better exactly what's happening.
> 
> For those of you wanting to start charting join Fertility Friend you can do the free membership at first. If you like it I def recommend the VIP as you can overlay charts etc so you can really compare cycles.
> You can buy a BBT off Ebay, Amazon or I suspect Boots? Make sure you get one that gives you 4 digits...ie; 37.11 versus 37.1 those extra little numbers make a difference on your chart :winkwink: also doesn't matter if it's in celsius or farenheit.
> 
> You MUST and this is the golden rule, take your temp at the same time each morning, this means without talking, without moving about, don't get up for the loo and do it after etc. I take mine at 6.20am every morning because that's my normal waking time for work, I still take it at that time at the weekends write it down to input later and go back to sleep. If you don't do this FF will have trouble interpreting the results you put in.
> 
> I started taking my temp orally but this can be a bit unreliable as you might sleep with your mouth open (this can affect the result) or not put the bbt in the exact same place. You might cringe at this but a lot of people do it vaginally, I just insert it lie there for a few seconds until it beeps and that's it!
> 
> I don't temp while I'm on AF, for obvious reasons!! gives you a few days break and then you can get back to charting once it's over.
> 
> There's lot's more to it but those are the very basics :winkwink:

Thank you for all that info Glowstar it means a lot! I went out and bought a bbt today so that when i start I can use it along with cbfm. I keep getting discouraged of the whole spotting bit, I am only on cd 23 and have the lightest pink mixed with cm it doesnt usually happen this early but when it does it just gets worse and worse until af, wish i could figure out what its caused by or how to fix it, I get regular cycles that happen right around the same time each month so if i could fix that It would be great! The dr always told me not to worry about it but it bothers me and I think it affects my ttc


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## TTC4YRZ

hey guys still waiting on AF to show before i can start using my cbfm, im about 4 days late now, have taken a test (wouldn't it be typical to be caught after 4 years of trying just as i bought a cbfm lol) just to make sure and its a BFN! so just waiting for witch to show her wicked face then i can start pressing my button and poas lol cant wait, bought vitamin B 50, pre-seed, multi vitamins, and more folic acid (been taking this for around 3 1/2 years now) so i think im good to go, heard maca root is a good way of conceiving aswell tho heard it has a good success rate, anyone on here taking it? x


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Glowstar

I took Maca root and so did my partner, we only took it for a few weeks and I got my bfp, sadly I miscarried but we started taking it again mid cycle straight after my D&C and here I am pregnant again 4 weeks later with no AF in between.

I never read the bit about people leaving cos of bfps!! WTF!! I don't 'need' to keep coming back to this thread but if I feel I can offer advice or help i will.

It would never be my intention to gloat, I have been where you all are now, maybe for less time maybe longer but I know how it feels to ttc so if I can help anyone I will. Xx

On that note, I got my bfp both times using Maca and instead cups. Hope that helps someone. X

AFM - I got my betas back and 13dpo was 228, 15dpo was 616 so they have more than doubled, doubling every 32.7 hours. Please stick bean!!


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## TTC4YRZ

o yea forgot to say i got instead's aswell ive heard they brill must admit they look rather difficult to use tho lol just hope they stay in place prob a silly question but do u keep your legs in air while trying to put them in so no swimmers can escape? i live in wales and its a shame coz u cant buy them from any shops here u gotta order them online so i bought a nice big box of 24 just to make sure i wont run out lol bought an extra 20 sticks aswell although im hoping i wont need them after first cycle, i know first cycle the machine is getting to know u but still u gotta be hopeful right? x x x


----------



## Bride2b

I think the thing about this thread is that we all use the CBFM and it allows us all to find out when and if we ov....there are added bonuses that we also do different things as well as the CBFM like charting to pin point the exact day rather than the two peak days on the monitor and also other tips like the softcups etc too that people have found to work xx


----------



## TTC4YRZ

exactly, i must admit if it wasnt for this thread i wouldnt know about any of these other things and they might make the difference between a quick BFP and another 4 years trying lol i think its a godsend, although i do agree that its ok to announce your BFP and give us tips on how you managed to get your BFP but not to come on here talking about midwifes and scans and due dates, im sure some people feel it like a slap in the face, anyway id love to hear more tips if anyone has any???? baby dust to all and sticky dust to the so far lucky ones x xx x


----------



## Glowstar

jojo11 said:


> A few girls announced they were leaving the thread because they felt the thread wasnt being used for the purposes it had been started ie CBFM and ttc, they were happy that their friends were preg but it was now becoming a thread were scans etc were being discussed and more appropriate for 1st trimester chat.
> 
> Using BFP'ers was prob wrong term and obviously misconstrued - not my intention sorry!

I didn't think you were aiming it at me!!!! I was offended at all!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## TTC4YRZ

hey jojo, yea guys dont get me wrong i love to hear all the stories and im really happy for anyone who gets their BFP, i love seeing scan pics aswell i think they fab, but looking back on this thread i also know that it has affected a few people with others success stories as much as i think they are happy for them they just cant stay for the ins and outs of the pregnancy coz maybe it hurts a bit too much.

anyways the witch still has not showed for me which is really strange for me usually im on time within a few days, most of the time its just my luck that im early. getting impatient now coz really wanna press my button lol. bought maca for me and OH to take just gotta wait for it to be delivered yay!!! x x


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Pookabear

I bought maca today as well  but I bought it for OH to take, I wasn't sure if i should start taking it too, but I also got some Vitex for myself for my next cycle, Not sure if i even need it but I didn't think it would hurt to try it, does any take vitex? How much should I start out taking? The bottle states two capsules twice a day and it says 400 mg... any suggestions? Im on cd 26 but i just know the witch is coming so I'm trying to prepare for next cycle , going to start charting  and have a new prenatal vit im going to try I think I may be going overboard lol


----------



## Pookabear

jojo11 said:


> Aww Amy Winehouse dead - only 27 - god love her!

So sad, she was so young an a great Singer


----------



## TTC4YRZ

i think im goin over board aswell im taking vitamin B50, multi vitamins, folic acid, will be taking maca when it comes and using pre-seed and insteads and of corse propping the bum up on the pillow, using my cbfm and peeing on god knows how many sticks when i start it lol god i feel like a junkie writing all that x x


----------



## Pookabear

TTC4YRZ said:


> i think im goin over board aswell im taking vitamin B50, multi vitamins, folic acid, will be taking maca when it comes and using pre-seed and insteads and of corse propping the bum up on the pillow, using my cbfm and peeing on god knows how many sticks when i start it lol god i feel like a junkie writing all that x x

Lol what does the b50 do? As if I need to take anything else  just wondering. I also take folid acid and haven't considered the preseed just yet. Hey we might just be cycle buddies when is AF supposed to come for you? I am leary about trying the Vitex next cycle because I read that if you Af is pretty much regular it may not be a good idea to take so now I'm not sure. I have very regular cycles that come on time I just have spotting for 3 days sometimes more before my AF starts I'm not sure if its a problem with my LP or what but I want it to go away Its not helping me my paranoia and my ttc LOL


----------



## TTC4YRZ

sorry for the huge post but this pretty much describes what vitamin B does...... ive just copied and pasted by the way its no me lol x x

If I had to choose just one vitamin to take to help with my fertility, I'd choose vitamin B6. Vitamin B6 is also known as pyridoxine, and is water soluble. It can be found in yeast, whole grains, legumes, liver, eggs, cereal, meat and fish. Of course, all vitamins work together, and do well to keep a body healthy. However, vitamin B6 goes one step beyond--it helps with fertility. More than helping with fertility, it also helps with pms.

Helping with pms symptoms is just an added bonus of vitamin B6. Not only does it lengthen the luteal phase, but it helps with the depression that sometimes accompanies pms. Aside from the benefits of treating pms, vitamin B6's main role as a fertility vitamin is to treat the luteal phase defect.

A luteal phase defect is one cause of infertility, and is also one of the most easily treated. A luteal phase defect occurs when the luteal phase (the time from ovulation to menstruation) is less than 10 days. Ideally, it would be best if the luteal phase lasted 11-16 days. A luteal phase that is too short cannot maintain a pregnancy.If pregnancy occurs in a woman with LPD, the pregnancy can result in miscarriage. A luteal phase defect can be detected by charting your basal body temperatures. This may take a month or two to catch on and figure out, but is worth while in determining if there is indeed a luteal phase problem. See my articles about "Charting Basics," to learn how to effectively chart your fertility signs. Once you determine this, then you can begin seeking help. And if you detect a luteal phase defect, one way of lengthening the luteal phase is with progesterone supplements. Another way of increasing the luteal phase is with vitamin B6.

While trying to conceive my third child, my luteal phase started out at 9 days. I checked my multi-vitamin - a prenatal - and it only had 3 mg of vitamin B6. This amount was insufficient to do any good. Very few multi-vitamins have a sufficient amount of vitamin B6 in each dose. Check the labels to be sure there is a sufficient amount of vitamin B6. I purchased a good B-complex vitamin with 60 mg of Vitamin B6, and this did wonders for my luteal phase. It went from 9 to 11 to 12 days in a matter of 2 months.

I've read it is recommended to take 100-200 mg of vitamin B6 a day to help with luteal phase defects. However, just 63 mg did the trick for me. Perhaps it would be smart to start out with smaller doses, to see if it would work. If the smaller amount doesn't work, you could simply increase your intake slowly. Always check with your healthcare provider before taking mega doses of any vitamin. Vitamin B6 helps to normalize hormone levels, thus normalizing the luteal phase.


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Pookabear

what is pma?


----------



## Pookabear

I may wait on taken the vitex then, maybe b6 would be better with the whole spotting thing. I got maca for Oh you think I should go ahead and try it too?


----------



## Pookabear

Do you take the maca, b6 etc. your whole cycle?


----------



## SLH

I started taking b100 complex since I found out I have a short luteal phase. I suspect it's from depo provera. fx it works.


----------



## Glowstar

Pma = positive mental attitude.

I take b6 all the way through. I stop Maca while on AF as you are supposed to let your body detox naturally ready for the next cycle, then I take it the rest of the cycle. 

I wouldn't take vitex and maca at the same time as they may work against each other.


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## Bride2b

If you really don't want to take it then I am sure feeding it at cd7 will be fine. You don't need to turn it on everyday as it's internal click knows what day it is. Mine used to ask for sticks cd9 after the first cycle but don't ov until cd 15-16. I am not sure about not feeding it cd6 I would probably just do it cd7 especially if you know the approx day you ov

Others might give different advice x


----------



## meechan

Today is CD3 and I haven't set the 'm' button yet. Now is 6:30pm. Should I wait until tomorrow morning to press the 'm' button to 4 or should I do it now?


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## meechan

I tend to go to the toilet a few times at night. Let's say if I really have to go to the toilet before the testing time, can I collect the urine first and test it later?


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## meechan

The problem is even though I didn't drink water before bed, I still need to go to the toilet at night. Weird.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

meechan said:


> I tend to go to the toilet a few times at night. Let's say if I really have to go to the toilet before the testing time, can I collect the urine first and test it later?

Taken from the CBFM instruction leaflet...

*Q:* How do I test with collected urine?

*A:* _Occasionally, you may wish to test with collected urine (for example, if you need to go to the bathroom before the start of the Testing Window). You should collected your urine in a clean, dry container and keep it at room temperature. When you are ready to test, immerse just the Sampling End of a Test Stick completely into the urine for 15 seconds. Then proceed as normal. You should test within the testing Window._

HTH :winkwink:


----------



## meechan

Thank you, FuzzyTB.


----------



## TTC4YRZ

Still no AF and all BFN's whats goin on!!! :-(:shrug:


----------



## Pookabear

Aw maybe its running late this month, mine is on its way for sure I can tell it will be within the next day or two I hope, It sucks when you can tell its there and wish it would just show itself already so you can start your next cycle on cbfm. Well when it starts ladies i will be on my second month please wish me luck I really need it ! good luck to all the other ladies here for you BFP!!! I am sitll wondering weather to try the vitex or wait until my 1st month charting goes by, didnt want to take it if i dont need it being that I read reviews that stated that it could mess up your cycle if it is regular which mine is always, i just always get the spotting prior to af


----------



## Morgans19

Ive had a run of highs this month from day 6 to today day 12, never had this before!! Hopefully peak tomorrow - anyone else just had highs


----------



## babbella

hi guys, day 9 on the monitor - this is my first month on it so lil bit excited. Just low fertility just now tho...


----------



## babbella

hi guys, day 9 on the monitor - this is my first month on it so lil bit excited. Just low fertility just now tho...


----------



## SLH

babbella said:


> hi guys, day 9 on the monitor - this is my first month on it so lil bit excited. Just low fertility just now tho...

My first time using the monitor I didn't get a high until CD11 and I got my peak on CD15. Now it's the second month using it and I'm on CD11 but it's still on low. I was very excited using it too the first month and I still am. I can't wait for mine to give me a peak.


----------



## SLH

Morgans19 said:


> Ive had a run of highs this month from day 6 to today day 12, never had this before!! Hopefully peak tomorrow - anyone else just had highs

I haven't yet, but it is possible. Looking at your chart though I think you will get a peak tomorrow or the next day.


----------



## BumpFairy

Hi Girls!!!

I found this forum and I have gotten so absorbed in your stories!! My Husband and I have been TTC for 3 months now. This is my second month using the monitor. I thought it would be my best friend, but I feel like I want to throw it out the window! ](*,) Last month, I got my first high on CD13 and no peak the whole month, which I have heard happens. I started temping that month towards the end to see if I was ovulating for sure. I know I did because my temps at the end of the month were at least a half degree higher than what they have been at the beginning of the month. I am now at CD15 with just low readings. :shrug: My Cerix is higher and pretty open, so I don't know why I would be getting low readings still. I have a 30-32 day cycle. Has this happened to anyone else??

:dust::dust: Baby Dust to All!!!!


----------



## TTC4YRZ

hi guys well the witch has still not showed her face, so confused, got really sore boobs and cramps, not tested for nearly a week now coz the last lot were BFN's i am just over 2 weeks late so may go get some tests in a min (not kept any here coz would have used them all lol its way 2 tempting to poas when they right in that draw in the same house as u lol) soooo fx this 1 will come with a BFP coz im pretty much on time every month and i never get sore boobs when the witch is on her way plus i usually spot a day or 2 before she comes full pelt.....but nothing :shrug: baby and sticky dust to all x x x


----------



## Lisa1

Ttc4yr. Got everything crossed for you xx hurry and poas!!! How long have you been using your cbfm?

I'm on cd 13 and just got my peak after 5 days of high. I knew I was going to as my oh looked delicious all day and I can't talk for shxx lol

As this is my first month I can't comment on the other posts, but I'm sure these girls will be able to help!


----------



## babbella

hello, thanks for replying, still low fertility on day 11. I do have long cycles tho so understand it but just want it to hurry up now. xx


----------



## TTC4YRZ

Ttc4yr. Got everything crossed for you xx hurry and poas!!! How long have you been using your cbfm?

I'm on cd 13 and just got my peak after 5 days of high. I knew I was going to as my oh looked delicious all day and I can't talk for shxx lol

As this is my first month I can't comment on the other posts, but I'm sure these girls will be able to help!




Ive not even got to use it yet this is supposed to be my start for it, i said in my earlier post that it would be typical that i got caught preg now i bought everything and started taking all the recommended vitamins and bought pre-seed and insteads lol still nothing today im hoping to hang on till monday but i did buy tests yesterday and forgot to pee on 1 this morning lol gotta get up way too early for work to remember stuff like that, i dont think i can wait anymore tho so might do a cheeky afternoon one today and see what it says, i got 7 of them so can always re-test in the morning then if needed. My god my boobs dont half hurt tho :-( x x x x x


----------



## Lisa1

Babella I've got cycles normally 26-28 so this is a bit later than I thought I would ovulate. I've got the fertility friend on my iPhone and it's way out from the cbfm, I hoping this is why it's taking so long:(

If your cycles are long you might only start high fertility in the next week? Fx for you Hun xx

Ttc4yr. Hurry up I wanna no lol but then afternoon pee might be to diluted:( let us know ASAP.


----------



## Pookabear

I am on cycle day 1 again, any buddies out there for this cycle? Also this will be my first month charting, can I start when my cycle ends? Or should I be temping during that as well?If I should be I missed today as being the 1st day of full flow any advice would be great, what day do you usually start charting, and Do you start vitex after your cycle ends?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Third cylce of using the monitor. I got my first peak today. Last cycle did not get peak as it came and went so fast. Last cycle was only 17 days so hopefully my hromones were resetting and it was not a sign of what will be the norm.

Good Luck Ladies!

D~


----------



## Pookabear

Dyme_Diva40 said:


> Third cylce of using the monitor. I got my first peak today. Last cycle did not get peak as it came and went so fast. Last cycle was only 17 days so hopefully my hromones were resetting and it was not a sign of what will be the norm.
> 
> Good Luck Ladies!
> 
> D~


Good Luck to you!! And Congrats on your Peak! My 1st month using cbfm was last cycle and I got my peak and was so excited so I can imagine just how excited you are!! I am started round two now, we wil see how it goes

Babydust!!


----------



## Lisa1

This is also my first month and I'm on my second day of peak:) oh playing golf so awaiting him coming home to dtd.

I was wondering if you get 5days if high and 2days peak does that mean I've actually ovulated? Or does it just mean I could gear up ti ovulate but then not?


----------



## SLH

Lisa1 said:


> This is also my first month and I'm on my second day of peak:) oh playing golf so awaiting him coming home to dtd.
> 
> I was wondering if you get 5days if high and 2days peak does that mean I've actually ovulated? Or does it just mean I could gear up ti ovulate but then not?

It means you should ovulate In 12-36 hours. I would DTD for at least the next 3 days. Last month I stopped on the second peak and I think it's the reason I didn't get a BFP. :dust:


----------



## Bride2b

I think it's s safe bet that you ovulate when you get your peak & little eggy x

Good luck to those ladies using it the first time,it's very exciting moving from lows to highs to peaks! You wake every morning excited to poas!! Crazy stuff ttc!

I used CBFM for 4 cycles after ttc for 5 months without and getting nowhere- probably as I didnt know when I ov'd, anyways not using it now as getting married in less than a year and so have stopped ttc in prep for the wedding so I can fit in my dress! Am going to follow the thread tho ad it's rather addictive & can pick up some tips ready for when we ttc again after I'm a Mrs!!

Good luck xx


----------



## Lisa1

Omgoodness bride2be I'm getting married in may 2012 im also 36,37 in feb so got so much pressure this month:) after that I'm not sure what to do as I've bought my dress and payed a deposit etc but time us closing in fertility wise:(

Good luck to all xx


----------



## SLH

I just got married in march. Congratulations to you both.


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

I've used my monitor 3 times and only got peaks 2 times. My second cycle was a bust all the way around so I am hoping with continued usage I get a better handle on my ovulation. I seem to ovulate during that second peak so I am hoping with continued usage my assumption is confirmed.

Good Luck to us all!


----------



## babbella

hiya ladies, this is my 1st month on the monitor. Have tested low fertility since i started but missed a test this mornin so would that cause an Issue??


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## meechan

This is my first month using CBFM. It's CD10 today. I collect my urine in a plastic cup for testing later every morning (I always have to go to the bathroom before the testing window). I hope this will not affect the result.


----------



## KMIL

This is also my 1st month of using the CBFM, i'm on day 19 and still low is this normal? My cycles can vary between 29 - 36.


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> This is also my 1st month of using the CBFM, i'm on day 19 and still low is this normal? My cycles can vary between 29 - 36.

You should have gotten a high reading by now. Maybe you'll be the type of person who goes straight from a low to a peak. You should ge a high or peak reading soon.


----------



## Bride2b

Lots of ladies new this cycle! Good luck ladies!!!

Those softcups take some getting used to!I tried once but didn't put it in right and the little dudes all escaped! Good luck
X


----------



## moonriver

just wanted to say hi and join you guys. i've been following this thread for ages but finally decided to give in and get my cbfm. i'm excited as it's my first month.

so far, cd 18 and i got highs starting at cd 8 but no peak in sign yet. hang in there KMIL as i've read that lots of women do not get a peak first month or go from low to peak straight and still get bfp. hoping i'll get mine soon.

:dust: to all!


----------



## TTC4YRZ

well guys i dont know what is up with my body, still no witch and still BFN's im sooooo confused, prob just coz i got so excited about startin with my cbfm this month my body is just messing with me hehe now ive had to wait an extra 2 weeks so far to start using it! i dont think ive ever wanted the witch to come so bad lol o well hows everyone getting on? anyone lucky enough to get any BFP's yet? anyone in their 2ww aswell? baby dust to all x x x x


----------



## Morgans19

I have just had a month of highs from day 6 to 16 first time in using the CBFM that I havent had two days of Peaks. Bit confusing. Been using the CBFM for 7 cycles. Good luck ladies


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> just wanted to say hi and join you guys. i've been following this thread for ages but finally decided to give in and get my cbfm. i'm excited as it's my first month.
> 
> so far, cd 18 and i got highs starting at cd 8 but no peak in sign yet. hang in there KMIL as i've read that lots of women do not get a peak first month or go from low to peak straight and still get bfp. hoping i'll get mine soon.
> 
> :dust: to all!

A lot of people don't get a peak in the first month because the monitor has to get used to your cycle. I was lucky enough to get a peak my first cycle but not lucky enough to get a BFP. I feel really positive this month though. Maybe you'll get a peak soon. Sometimes people ovulate late. 

:dust:


----------



## SLH

Bride2b said:


> Lots of ladies new this cycle! Good luck ladies!!!
> 
> Those softcups take some getting used to!I tried once but didn't put it in right and the little dudes all escaped! Good luck
> X

I don't think I could ever use them. People have been very lucky using them though. This month I've started to put my legs in the air with a pillow under my butt. I found it worked well because tmi but semen stayed in me this time when usually it drips out.


----------



## meechan

Today is CD11. The reading is still low.


----------



## babbella

cd 14 and still low :-(
expect this for about a wk still tho as i have long cycles but Its so long wen ur waiting for a bfp...


----------



## KMIL

My lastest update this morning, i have got my 1st high finally on day 20. I tried weeing on the stick rather than in a pot which was much easier. Lets see if i now get a peak.

Thanks for the advise!!


----------



## KMIL

SLH said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> This is also my 1st month of using the CBFM, i'm on day 19 and still low is this normal? My cycles can vary between 29 - 36.
> 
> You should have gotten a high reading by now. Maybe you'll be the type of person who goes straight from a low to a peak. You should ge a high or peak reading soon.Click to expand...

Got my 1st high this morning so im getting a bit excited, hopefully i will get my peak soon.


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> Got my 1st high this morning so im getting a bit excited, hopefully i will get my peak soon.

Good luck! 

Here's hoping that we'll peak soon! I'm on CD 19, still high. Either it completely missed my ov or I ov a lot later than I'd thought.


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Got my 1st high this morning so im getting a bit excited, hopefully i will get my peak soon.
> 
> Good luck!
> 
> Here's hoping that we'll peak soon! I'm on CD 19, still high. Either it completely missed my ov or I ov a lot later than I'd thought.Click to expand...

Yes, good luck to you too!
How long have you been using the CBFM for?
I know that i ov late but didnt think it would be this late.


----------



## KMIL

babbella said:


> cd 14 and still low :-(
> expect this for about a wk still tho as i have long cycles but Its so long wen ur waiting for a bfp...

Hi!
My cycles are long too, which is a longer wait indeed.
How long have you been using the CBFM, this is my 1st month


----------



## babbella

kmil - this is my 14th day/1st month. Don't think i'll get a high till end of wk at least.


----------



## babbella

kmil - this is my 14th day/1st month. Don't think i'll get a high till end of wk at least.


----------



## babbella

kmil - this is my 14th day/1st month. Don't think i'll get a high till end of wk at least.


----------



## KMIL

babbella said:


> kmil - this is my 14th day/1st month. Don't think i'll get a high till end of wk at least.

Its so fustrating having to wait, i didnt think i would get a high at all but it finally came today. i have gone through loads of sticks already as i started testing on day 6, i have ordered more now though.


----------



## babbella

kmil - this is my 14th day/1st month. Don't think i'll get a high till end of wk at least.


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> Yes, good luck to you too!
> How long have you been using the CBFM for?
> I know that i ov late but didnt think it would be this late.

Well, it looks like we are all first month-ers! First month with CBFM, cd19 today and still high. It looks like none of us has gotten a peak yet on our first month. So, at least we're all in the same boat together and looks like it's quite common, and it's not just me! We can be cycle buddies.

Good luck ladies, hope we peak this month soon!


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Yes, good luck to you too!
> How long have you been using the CBFM for?
> I know that i ov late but didnt think it would be this late.
> 
> Well, it looks like we are all first month-ers! First month with CBFM, cd19 today and still high. It looks like none of us has gotten a peak yet on our first month. So, at least we're all in the same boat together and looks like it's quite common, and it's not just me! We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope we peak this month soon!Click to expand...

Yes after reading some previous comments a lot of people haven't had a peak on their first time using the CBFM.
Fingers crossed we do all peak though!


----------



## babbella

Sorry ladies for the repeated comment lol...my phone refreshed which re-submitted the same comment. :-S

Just looking for someone's opinion - the period that i started the CBFM my period was very light, was there then it wasn't and didn't last the normal 5 days that it usually does. My O/h has reminded me that this could be a pregnancy :-S. I'm 14 days into my ttc on CBFM and wondering if i should test my self or wait till next??

Thnx Gd luck to all xxx


----------



## kmp

I am SOOO excited to have my first high day today, cd13 of first month with CBFM. Will try tonight and hope for a peak soon


----------



## moonriver

babbella said:


> Sorry ladies for the repeated comment lol...my phone refreshed which re-submitted the same comment. :-S
> 
> Just looking for someone's opinion - the period that i started the CBFM my period was very light, was there then it wasn't and didn't last the normal 5 days that it usually does. My O/h has reminded me that this could be a pregnancy :-S. I'm 14 days into my ttc on CBFM and wondering if i should test my self or wait till next??
> 
> Thnx Gd luck to all xxx

:test: :test: :test:

Here's some babydust for good luck! :dust:

FXed for you!


----------



## moonriver

Congrats kmp!

We're all first-month-ers here so we're all in this together! None of us have seen a peak yet so hoping you've brought with you some good luck kmp and we'll get a peak soon!


----------



## jojo11

.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

moonriver said:


> Well, it looks like we are all first month-ers! First month with CBFM, cd19 today and still high. It looks like none of us has gotten a peak yet on our first month. So, at least we're all in the same boat together and looks like it's quite common, and it's not just me! We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope we peak this month soon!

CD23 for me (1st cycle CBFM). Been HIGH since CD10....but the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with my Oestrogen/LH levels as far as I can tell, even if it just keeps giving me high (my chart for this month is looking a bit wacky, so its not just the CBFM :nope: )...only 2 sticks left in this current box now...need to remember where I stashed the other box of sticks:wacko:


----------



## KMIL

Babbella - definately do a test!!!


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> This is also my 1st month of using the CBFM, i'm on day 19 and still low is this normal? My cycles can vary between 29 - 36.
> 
> You should have gotten a high reading by now. Maybe you'll be the type of person who goes straight from a low to a peak. You should ge a high or peak reading soon.Click to expand...
> 
> Got my 1st high this morning so im getting a bit excited, hopefully i will get my peak soon.Click to expand...

Yay. You should get a peak in a few days or sooner. My first month I got 4 highs before my peak. This month I have gotten 5 highs and no peak yet and I'm on cd 16. I hope I see the egg soon.


----------



## SLH

Welcome to all of the new ppl. I got a peak my first time using the montitor, so im hoping everyone gets a peak soon followed by their BFP. 

Baby :dust: to all.


----------



## meechan

CD23 for me (1st cycle CBFM). Been HIGH since CD10....but the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with my Oestrogen/LH levels as far as I can tell, even if it just keeps giving me high (my chart for this month is looking a bit wacky, so its not just the CBFM :nope: )...only 2 sticks left in this current box now...need to remember where I stashed the other box of sticks:wacko:[/QUOTE]

How do you know the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with your Oestrogen/LH levels?


----------



## moonriver

FuzzyTB said:


> CD23 for me (1st cycle CBFM). Been HIGH since CD10....but the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with my Oestrogen/LH levels as far as I can tell, even if it just keeps giving me high (my chart for this month is looking a bit wacky, so its not just the CBFM :nope: )...only 2 sticks left in this current box now...need to remember where I stashed the other box of sticks:wacko:

I have no idea what the lines mean but I won't try to read too much into them. I know how you feel...I'm running out of sticks too and it's just my 1st cycle. 13 days of highs so far, is that unheard of?

where is this egg ladies? :hissy: 

hope we all get a peak tomorrow!


----------



## meechan

FuzzyTB said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Well, it looks like we are all first month-ers! First month with CBFM, cd19 today and still high. It looks like none of us has gotten a peak yet on our first month. So, at least we're all in the same boat together and looks like it's quite common, and it's not just me! We can be cycle buddies.
> 
> Good luck ladies, hope we peak this month soon!
> 
> CD23 for me (1st cycle CBFM). Been HIGH since CD10....but the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with my Oestrogen/LH levels as far as I can tell, even if it just keeps giving me high (my chart for this month is looking a bit wacky, so its not just the CBFM :nope: )...only 2 sticks left in this current box now...need to remember where I stashed the other box of sticks:wacko:Click to expand...

How do you know the lines on the test sticks show that something has happened with my Oestrogen/LH levels?


----------



## meechan

Today is CD12 and the reading is still low.


----------



## babbella

Hi guys cbfm day 15 and still a low :-( 
Hows Every1 getting on?
xx


----------



## meechan

There's nothing much we can do except to cross our fingers hoping that we can see the 'Peak' soon on the monitor.


----------



## moonriver

you're right meechan!

nothing to report here, cd20, still high.


----------



## KMIL

babbella said:


> Hi guys cbfm day 15 and still a low :-(
> Hows Every1 getting on?
> xx

Did you decide to do a test or wait?


----------



## babbella

not yet as haven't been able to get to a shop to buy 1 lol. xx


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I have a question and need help. I'm on cd17 and I'm still on high. Last month I got a peak on cd14. My question is about the test sticks. When the monitor first read high the estrogen line was really dark, but now it's really light almost as light as the LH line. Does this mean I will peak soon, or if you have an anovulation cycle will the estrogen line stay light? My sticks are changing everyday and im wondering what it means. 

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Lisa1

SLH I'm not sure but hopefully someone in here will know.

I'm 4dpo counting my second peak day as 1dpo is that right? It's my first month using cbfm got 5highs followed by two peaks and them a high followed by a low.

Bd every other nite through highs both days on peak didn't manage last high but hoping that's enough. Fx and babydust to all I've been ttc for nearly two years now had my hsg two months ago get my results on the 18th of this month. 

Hoping I get my bfp this month:( dreading the fs appointment.


----------



## moonriver

SLH, I'm not sure either. I would try not to read too much into the lines though. I'm still high on CD20 as well so I have no idea what the peak lines are supposed to look like.

Even though it's my first cycle, I was hoping to get a peak this cyle but I'm not sure if it will happen so late in the cycle. I'm scheduled for CD22 bloodwork this week so at least that should tell me something. I'm afraid that maybe I will in fact ov late this cycle which means I would need to schedule the CD22 bloods again next month in case it would miss it this time. Any advice from anyone who got it done?

Next month, I'm going to backup the CBFM with OPKs as I always got smileys on the OPKs.


----------



## SLH

Lisa1 said:


> SLH I'm not sure but hopefully someone in here will know.
> 
> I'm 4dpo counting my second peak day as 1dpo is that right? It's my first month using cbfm got 5highs followed by two peaks and them a high followed by a low.
> 
> Bd every other nite through highs both days on peak didn't manage last high but hoping that's enough. Fx and babydust to all I've been ttc for nearly two years now had my hsg two months ago get my results on the 18th of this month.
> 
> Hoping I get my bfp this month:( dreading the fs appointment.

Thanks for answering me. 

Some people count 1dpo on the high day after the peak. You won't know when you ovulate exactly unless you take your bbt every day. The peak on the monitor just tells you that you have surged. You may have ovulated on the high before the peak or even up to the first low after your peaks. With that being said I think you should bd on the first and second low after the peaks just to be safe. The last month Ff told me that i ovulated on the second low after my peak, so it's possible to ovulate after the peaks. I think you have a good chance of catching the egg. Gl I'm sending you lots of :dust: I hope your tests are fine :) there has been lots of success when it comes to the cbfm. Let's hope we are all a success story.


----------



## KMIL

SLH said:


> Hi everyone. I have a question and need help. I'm on cd17 and I'm still on high. Last month I got a peak on cd14. My question is about the test sticks. When the monitor first read high the estrogen line was really dark, but now it's really light almost as light as the LH line. Does this mean I will peak soon, or if you have an anovulation cycle will the estrogen line stay light? My sticks are changing everyday and im wondering what it means.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?

I was wondering the same thing, my test sticks have been getting light and now I have had two days at high they are lighter than when they were low.


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone. I have a question and need help. I'm on cd17 and I'm still on high. Last month I got a peak on cd14. My question is about the test sticks. When the monitor first read high the estrogen line was really dark, but now it's really light almost as light as the LH line. Does this mean I will peak soon, or if you have an anovulation cycle will the estrogen line stay light? My sticks are changing everyday and im wondering what it means.
> 
> How is everyone else doing?
> 
> I was wondering the same thing, my test sticks have been getting light and now I have had two days at high they are lighter than when they were low.Click to expand...

I hope that means we ate going to get a peak soon. I can't remember what my sticks looked like the last time because I thought we couldn't read them.


----------



## SLH

Does anyone know if you have to use either 10 or 20 sticks, but nothing more or less? What happens if you get a peak on your 11th stick? I've used 10 sticks now and am still on a high reading, so does this mean it will ask me for 10 more sticks regardless of the results?


----------



## meechan

Which one is the LH line and which one is the estrogen line in the stick?


----------



## babbella

Morning ladies.... 

Hows Every1? 

I tested negative :-( as i expected.

I no we shouldn't be reading into the lines on cbfm but I'm starting to see another line slowly and very lightly appear... Any1 no what they mean??

xXx


----------



## meechan

I want to know what they mean too. It didn't explain in the manual.


----------



## KMIL

meechan said:


> I want to know what they mean too. It didn't explain in the manual.

Yeah I have noticed today there is another line but lighter than the other one. On day 21 today and still high maybe I will not peak on my first time using it unless I'm going to have a really long cycle.


----------



## babbella

1 is the estrogen and 1 is Lh line. Apparently 1 should get lighter wen the the 2nd 1 gets darker nearer ovulation. Not sure How accurate this is tho as only read it from another website...


----------



## moonriver

Good morning ladies! 

CD21 and still high. KMIL, you and I are cycle buddies. :happydance:

I did some research as well and it seems that if you're looking at the stick with the window on the left hand side and the pee end of the stick on the right (the way you insert it into the monitor), the 1st line or the line on the left is estrogen and the 2nd line or the line or the right is LH.

You're right babella! From what I found on the net, when you're near ovulation the estrogen line will be getting lighter and the LH line will be getting darker. During our peak, both lines will be about the same although for some, I believe the LH line may be darker.

My estrogen line is definitely getting lighter each day and I can see more of the LH line now even though it's still pretty light. How about you guys? Maybe we should upload pics and compare!

:dust: to all. hope some of you get a peak today!


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I finally got my peak on cd18. For me the estrogen line kept getting lighter and then today on my peak the LH line is darker than the estrogen line. 
So if your estrogen line is getting lighter and your LH line is getting darker you should see a peak soon. I had 6 highs before i had a peak.


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> CD21 and still high. KMIL, you and I are cycle buddies. :happydance:
> 
> I did some research as well and it seems that if you're looking at the stick with the window on the left hand side and the pee end of the stick on the right (the way you insert it into the monitor), the 1st line or the line on the left is estrogen and the 2nd line or the line or the right is LH.
> 
> You're right babella! From what I found on the net, when you're near ovulation the estrogen line will be getting lighter and the LH line will be getting darker. During our peak, both lines will be about the same although for some, I believe the LH line may be darker.
> 
> My estrogen line is definitely getting lighter each day and I can see more of the LH line now even though it's still pretty light. How about you guys? Maybe we should upload pics and compare!
> 
> :dust: to all. hope some of you get a peak today!

If your estrogen line is getting lighter and your LH line is getting darker you should get a peak any day now. The same thing happened to me before I got my peak today. 
I would upload pics but I'm not home until Monday and have to use my phone for everything.


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> Hi everyone. I finally got my peak on cd18. For me the estrogen line kept getting lighter and then today on my peak the LH line is darker than the estrogen line.
> So if your estrogen line is getting lighter and your LH line is getting darker you should see a peak soon. I had 6 highs before i had a peak.

congrats on your peak SLH! :wohoo:

that means there's still hope out there for the rest of us and what we're thinking about the lines is right. i hope you're right SLH but i'm not sure if i'll get a peak on the cbfm this cycle since i've been testing from cd6 and i only have 4 days left for the 20th stick. from what i understand, after that, it'll automatically go back to lows???

anybody been using any other methods to check such as temping or cm? i noticed that my cervix was low a few days ago but is higher now and it's supposed to be at your highest during ovulation so there may be hope yet. FXed for the next few days!


----------



## SLH

There is hope for you. The machine will go to low after 20 sticks. Do you use opks or do you chart? Maybe the machine hasn't picked up your peak? If it doesnt peak after day 20 I would use opk's just to make sure. 
I take my temperature and it hasn't gone up yet, but once it does I know ovulation has occurred. I don't have any opk's left but as of the day before yesterday it was negative. I wish I had more so I could test now.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Which one is the LH line and which one is the estrogen line in the stick?

The LH line is closer to the pee end.


----------



## Folly

Just to reassure you guys (hope it's reassuring anyway!) my first month of using the CBFM I got all lows, second month I got all highs and honestly I was convinced I was broken and something was wrong with me!

Third cycle I went from low to peak and got my BFP that cycle, I really am a firm believer that it takes the machine a couple of months to learn your levels properly and it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. Trying to analyse the sticks is half the fun though ;)


----------



## SLH

Congrats on your BFP folly. I got peaks my first time and now I'm on my second cycle and got my peak today. 

I just looked at my sticks and it appears that the estrogen line got lighter and not the LH got darker. Then today the LH line was thicker then it has been on my highs. I think maybe the LH line should be darker and thicker when you peak. I know mine did.


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> There is hope for you. The machine will go to low after 20 sticks. Do you use opks or do you chart? Maybe the machine hasn't picked up your peak? If it doesnt peak after day 20 I would use opk's just to make sure.
> I take my temperature and it hasn't gone up yet, but once it does I know ovulation has occurred. I don't have any opk's left but as of the day before yesterday it was negative. I wish I had more so I could test now.

Thank you for the sweet words! I don't chart, I found it too hard because of my schedule. However, I think the OPKs are a great idea. I plan on using OPKs as a back-up starting with next cycle because I always got smileys on OPKs before. I've read that if your LH surge happens in the afternoon and is short-lived then, the CBFM may not peak it up because we use FMUs whereas the OPKs always picked mine up before so I will def. give that a try as well.

So happy for your peak! Get to :sex: lots and lots!

We'll keep going, peak or not !!!


----------



## moonriver

CONGRATULATIONS on your BFP Folly! :happydance:

Thank you for being here to reassure us. You have no idea how much it helps to hear from someone who has been through the process and who it has worked for! It's really nice to hear from a veteran and it puts my mind at ease and makes me feel optimistic to know that nothing is wrong with all highs the first month.

I supposed in the grand scheme of things, a couple of months to learn your cycle is nothing! So keep your chin up ladies! I know I willl.


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> There is hope for you. The machine will go to low after 20 sticks. Do you use opks or do you chart? Maybe the machine hasn't picked up your peak? If it doesnt peak after day 20 I would use opk's just to make sure.
> I take my temperature and it hasn't gone up yet, but once it does I know ovulation has occurred. I don't have any opk's left but as of the day before yesterday it was negative. I wish I had more so I could test now.
> 
> Thank you for the sweet words! I don't chart, I found it too hard because of my schedule. However, I think the OPKs are a great idea. I plan on using OPKs as a back-up starting with next cycle because I always got smileys on OPKs before. I've read that if your LH surge happens in the afternoon and is short-lived then, the CBFM may not peak it up because we use FMUs whereas the OPKs always picked mine up before so I will def. give that a try as well.
> 
> So happy for your peak! Get to :sex: lots and lots!
> 
> We'll keep going, peak or not !!!Click to expand...

Thanks :D

Before I got my cbfm I would only get faint lines on my op.'s. I now know it's because I didn't use fmu. 

The susccess rate on the cbfm is awesome. On this forum it seems like ppl get their BFP 2 or 3 months later. You should read this thread because there are success stories. 

Don't wear yourself out DTD because you want to be we energized for when it peaks.


----------



## lublymummy1

Im on my first month of using the clearblue monitor and it asked me for tests from cd6 to cd16, i had lows from cd6-8 then on cd9 i had a peak and again on cd10 then high on cd11 then low since, on cd24 at mo and still no AF, monitor been flashing since cd21, i usually have cd's of 28-32, isnt this too early to see a peak, we dtd on cd 6, 9, 10, so im hoping we have caught the eggy, any advice would be great please x


----------



## lublymummy1

Folly said:


> Just to reassure you guys (hope it's reassuring anyway!) my first month of using the CBFM I got all lows, second month I got all highs and honestly I was convinced I was broken and something was wrong with me!
> 
> Third cycle I went from low to peak and got my BFP that cycle, I really am a firm believer that it takes the machine a couple of months to learn your levels properly and it doesn't mean there is anything wrong. Trying to analyse the sticks is half the fun though ;)

Hiya hun, sorry to be noisy but thats how ive been this month, well my first month of using cbfm and i went from low to peak, dtd on cd 6, 9 10 had peak on cd9-10, orp was positive on cd9 and faint on cd10, did you dtd on just the peaks?......congrats on your BFP x


----------



## SLH

lublymummy1 said:


> Im on my first month of using the clearblue monitor and it asked me for tests from cd6 to cd16, i had lows from cd6-8 then on cd9 i had a peak and again on cd10 then high on cd11 then low since, on cd24 at mo and still no AF, monitor been flashing since cd21, i usually have cd's of 28-32, isnt this too early to see a peak, we dtd on cd 6, 9, 10, so im hoping we have caught the eggy, any advice would be great please x

That is not too early to peak. In fact, you may even get a positive pregnancy test right now. If you are not pregnant your period will be here in about 2-4 days. Roughly 12-14 days after the first peak.


----------



## lublymummy1

SLH said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Im on my first month of using the clearblue monitor and it asked me for tests from cd6 to cd16, i had lows from cd6-8 then on cd9 i had a peak and again on cd10 then high on cd11 then low since, on cd24 at mo and still no AF, monitor been flashing since cd21, i usually have cd's of 28-32, isnt this too early to see a peak, we dtd on cd 6, 9, 10, so im hoping we have caught the eggy, any advice would be great please x
> 
> That is not too early to peak. In fact, you may even get a positive pregnancy test right now. If you are not pregnant your period will be here in about 2-4 days. Roughly 12-14 days after the first peak.Click to expand...

Thanks hun, it makes me 13dpo, be 14 days tomorrow, took a hpt 2days ago but negative, been trying over two years now with few miscarriages, since last miscarriage a year ago havent concieved since, hence why i invested in a CBFM, i was surprised to how early i was ovulating, i always thought it was around cd14-15 ish, will keep you updated, thanks for replying back :) x


----------



## KMIL

lublymummy1 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Im on my first month of using the clearblue monitor and it asked me for tests from cd6 to cd16, i had lows from cd6-8 then on cd9 i had a peak and again on cd10 then high on cd11 then low since, on cd24 at mo and still no AF, monitor been flashing since cd21, i usually have cd's of 28-32, isnt this too early to see a peak, we dtd on cd 6, 9, 10, so im hoping we have caught the eggy, any advice would be great please x
> 
> That is not too early to peak. In fact, you may even get a positive pregnancy test right now. If you are not pregnant your period will be here in about 2-4 days. Roughly 12-14 days after the first peak.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, it makes me 13dpo, be 14 days tomorrow, took a hpt 2days ago but negative, been trying over two years now with few miscarriages, since last miscarriage a year ago havent concieved since, hence why i invested in a
> 
> 
> CBFM, i was surprised to how early i was ovulating, i always thought it was
> around cd14-15 ish, will keep you updated, thanks for replying back :)
> xClick to expand...

It's so hard to understand ovulation, I have a 4 yr old little boy which i became pregnant after the 1st attempt. Last June I had a misscarriage & have been trying ever since so I have decided to also invest in the CBFM... Fingers crossed for us all


----------



## lublymummy1

KMIL said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Im on my first month of using the clearblue monitor and it asked me for tests from cd6 to cd16, i had lows from cd6-8 then on cd9 i had a peak and again on cd10 then high on cd11 then low since, on cd24 at mo and still no AF, monitor been flashing since cd21, i usually have cd's of 28-32, isnt this too early to see a peak, we dtd on cd 6, 9, 10, so im hoping we have caught the eggy, any advice would be great please x
> 
> That is not too early to peak. In fact, you may even get a positive pregnancy test right now. If you are not pregnant your period will be here in about 2-4 days. Roughly 12-14 days after the first peak.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hun, it makes me 13dpo, be 14 days tomorrow, took a hpt 2days ago but negative, been trying over two years now with few miscarriages, since last miscarriage a year ago havent concieved since, hence why i invested in a
> 
> 
> CBFM, i was surprised to how early i was ovulating, i always thought it was
> around cd14-15 ish, will keep you updated, thanks for replying back :)
> xClick to expand...
> 
> It's so hard to understand ovulation, I have a 4 yr old little boy which i became pregnant after the 1st attempt. Last June I had a misscarriage & have been trying ever since so I have decided to also invest in the CBFM... Fingers crossed for us allClick to expand...

Yep fingers crossed we get our BFP very soon, sorry im 14dpo not 13 lol, will wait til next monday and if the witch hasnt shown il do a test, let me no how you get on and same ere :)


----------



## SLH

Im sorry about your mc's guys :cry: that's sad :hug:

When you tested did you use a first response? If it was a cheap test it may not have picked it up.


----------



## meechan

Today is CD 14 and the reading is still low. I can see a very dark estrogen line and a barely there LH line.


----------



## meechan

Do you guys pee on the stick exactly the same time every morning? Any of you use collected urine instead of peeing on the stick?


----------



## KMIL

Day 22 and i have got my 1st peak, so the 1st time using the CBFM i have had low - high and now peak so at least it is doing everything it should be


----------



## KMIL

meechan said:


> Do you guys pee on the stick exactly the same time every morning? Any of you use collected urine instead of peeing on the stick?

I started by weeing in a pot but then changed to weeing on the stick which is far more easier and my results started to change but not sure if that has anything to do with it or not.


----------



## Folly

lublymummy1 said:


> Hiya hun, sorry to be noisy but thats how ive been this month, well my first month of using cbfm and i went from low to peak, dtd on cd 6, 9 10 had peak on cd9-10, orp was positive on cd9 and faint on cd10, did you dtd on just the peaks?......congrats on your BFP x


We dtd on both peak days and also the day before as I had some egg white. Fingers crossed for you!


----------



## KMIL

Folly said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, sorry to be noisy but thats how ive been this month, well my first month of using cbfm and i went from low to peak, dtd on cd 6, 9 10 had peak on cd9-10, orp was positive on cd9 and faint on cd10, did you dtd on just the peaks?......congrats on your BFP x
> 
> 
> We dtd on both peak days and also the day before as I had some egg white. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...


Do i still have to keep testing now i have my 1st peak day with the egg symbol - sorry new to all this and i only have 3 sticks left!


----------



## babyfeet

This is my 4th month using the CBFM and for the last 3 months I started getting highs on CD8/9 and peaks on cd13/14 or 15/16 howvever today Im on cd 13 and got my first high what does this mean? I thought it would be the same pattern by now


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> Day 22 and i have got my 1st peak, so the 1st time using the CBFM i have had low - high and now peak so at least it is doing everything it should be


Congrats on your peak! :happydance: 

I'm on CD22 and still high, not sure what's up but I'm not sure it'll catch the eggy this time. Only 3 more sticks left and going for CD22 bloods today. hoping everything goes well!

fingers crossed for you lublymummy! here's to hoping for lots of bfps this cycle.


----------



## lublymummy1

meechan said:


> Do you guys pee on the stick exactly the same time every morning? Any of you use collected urine instead of peeing on the stick?

when u press your m button to say AF has arrived, example if u press it 8am in morning, then u will have 3hrs either side to do test when requested so ul have from 5am til 11am to use your fmu, hope this helps


----------



## lublymummy1

Thanks Folly and Moonriver, lets hope we all get our BFP 15dpo and still no AF, 
Babydust to all xx


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Day 22 and i have got my 1st peak, so the 1st time using the CBFM i have had low - high and now peak so at least it is doing everything it should be
> 
> 
> Congrats on your peak! :happydance:
> 
> I'm on CD22 and still high, not sure what's up but I'm not sure it'll catch the eggy this time. Only 3 more sticks left and going for CD22 bloods today. hoping everything goes well!
> 
> fingers crossed for you lublymummy! here's to hoping for lots of bfps this cycle.Click to expand...

Good luck with your blood test!


----------



## lublymummy1

KMIL said:


> Folly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, sorry to be noisy but thats how ive been this month, well my first month of using cbfm and i went from low to peak, dtd on cd 6, 9 10 had peak on cd9-10, orp was positive on cd9 and faint on cd10, did you dtd on just the peaks?......congrats on your BFP x
> 
> 
> We dtd on both peak days and also the day before as I had some egg white. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do i still have to keep testing now i have my 1st peak day with the egg symbol - sorry new to all this and i only have 3 sticks left!Click to expand...

I tested on my second peak then i stopped to be honest, cus after second peak u automatically get a high then lows, but to save money i just kept a stick to keep popping in it as the sticks can get pretty expensive, the machine will ask u for tests still but just use an old one, cus once youve reached your peak, you arnt guna get another for that month, hope that helps, im new to all this too, ive read so many different forums, but this is best so far as peopl actually respond to u on this one


----------



## KMIL

lublymummy1 said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Folly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya hun, sorry to be noisy but thats how ive been this month, well my first month of using cbfm and i went from low to peak, dtd on cd 6, 9 10 had peak on cd9-10, orp was positive on cd9 and faint on cd10, did you dtd on just the peaks?......congrats on your BFP x
> 
> 
> We dtd on both peak days and also the day before as I had some egg white. Fingers crossed for you!Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Do i still have to keep testing now i have my 1st peak day with the egg symbol - sorry new to all this and i only have 3 sticks left!Click to expand...
> 
> I tested on my second peak then i stopped to be honest, cus after second peak u automatically get a high then lows, but to save money i just kept a stick to keep popping in it as the sticks can get pretty expensive, the machine will ask u for tests still but just use an old one, cus once youve reached your peak, you arnt guna get another for that month, hope that helps, im new to all this too, ive read so many different forums, but this is best so far as peopl actually respond to u on this oneClick to expand...

Yes this is definately a good forum to use with people replying aswell.
Thanks for the advise regarding the sticks, as you say i'm not going to get any better than a peak so not worth testing again.

Lets just hope it works for us now!


----------



## meechan

My testing window time is from 6:40 to 12:40. But I usually I have to pee before the testing time. So I just use collected urine.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> My testing window time is from 6:40 to 12:40. But I usually I have to pee before the testing time. So I just use collected urine.

It's not recommend all of the time, but if you have to pee before you can pee in a cup and dip the stick for 15 seconds.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Today is CD 14 and the reading is still low. I can see a very dark estrogen line and a barely there LH line.

When you get a high you will see no LH line and a dark estrogen line. When it peaks you there will be a light estrogen line and a dark LH line.


----------



## SLH

I got my second peak today. I wanted to poas because I'm away and have no opk's. Anyways, my stick looks a lot different from yesterday, the LH line is lighter today. I chart and my temperature is still down (it's supposed to take a spike after ovulation). I'm also having ovulation symptoms still. I wonder how long it will take now to ovulate.


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Day 22 and i have got my 1st peak, so the 1st time using the CBFM i have had low - high and now peak so at least it is doing everything it should be
> 
> 
> Congrats on your peak! :happydance:
> 
> I'm on CD22 and still high, not sure what's up but I'm not sure it'll catch the eggy this time. Only 3 more sticks left and going for CD22 bloods today. hoping everything goes well!
> 
> fingers crossed for you lublymummy! here's to hoping for lots of bfps this cycle.Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck with your blood test!Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie! Just got back from having my blood work done. Now have to wait for the results till Monday.

This weekend should be a lucky one. Hoping to read lots of BFPs!


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Day 22 and i have got my 1st peak, so the 1st time using the CBFM i have had low - high and now peak so at least it is doing everything it should be
> 
> 
> Congrats on your peak! :happydance:
> 
> I'm on CD22 and still high, not sure what's up but I'm not sure it'll catch the eggy this time. Only 3 more sticks left and going for CD22 bloods today. hoping everything goes well!
> 
> fingers crossed for you lublymummy! here's to hoping for lots of bfps this cycle.[/QUOTE
> 
> Good luck with your blood test!Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sweetie! Just got back from having my blood work done. Now
> 
> have to wait for the results till Monday.
> 
> This weekend should be a lucky one. Hoping to read lots of BFPs!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!
> Good luck with your results on Monday!
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## meechan

I did pee in a cup and let it wait until the testing time. Then I will dip in the stick for 15 seconds. Is that the right way?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

meechan said:


> I did pee in a cup and let it wait until the testing time. Then I will dip in the stick for 15 seconds. Is that the right way?

Absolutely! I do that on the mornings I do not get up at the scheduled time my monitor is set like weekends and Holidays. Mine is set for 6 am and on the days I do not have to get up at that time, I pee in a cup set it on the sink and go back to bed until I am ready to fully wake up.

D~


----------



## babbella

hiya 

I'm day 19 on my cbfm, still low fertility :-( The estrogen line is much lighter now but still darker than LH line...


----------



## KMIL

Day 24 and the monitor has gone back to high, I guess I just have to wait and see what happens. Got some lower abdominal pains now!


----------



## lublymummy1

CBFM is showing cd 26 and i am bout 16-17dpo still no sign of the witch, i usually have cycles from 28-32days, i did a test and a BFN :( maybe its too early to test or just that witch is on way to haunt me. I may just have a long luteal phase. Well if no AF by wednesday il shall test again.


----------



## SLH

How's everyone doing? Im away for the weekend and can't post as much as I would like to. I hope you are all doing well and your monitor is treating you nicely lol.


----------



## Sara35

My monitor asked for sticks from CD6 to CD15. Since CD16 it has asked me for nothing and shows low on the bars. This is the first time I have used it but I did get 2 peaks on 13 and 14th days with one high on 15th day. I have a very regular 28 day cycle..so it is usual for the monitor to not ask for tests?


----------



## lublymummy1

Sara35 said:


> My monitor asked for sticks from CD6 to CD15. Since CD16 it has asked me for nothing and shows low on the bars. This is the first time I have used it but I did get 2 peaks on 13 and 14th days with one high on 15th day. I have a very regular 28 day cycle..so it is usual for the monitor to not ask for tests?

Yes hun its normal for it not to ask for more tests, i was same as u this month with when to test but i got my peaks on cd9 + 10


----------



## Pookabear

SLH how are you? did you ever Get a rise in temps? I was supposed to start charting this month but haven't yet, I'm now on cd 9, you think I should start or wait until next time?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi everyone I am TTC #1, my cycle ranges from 26-34 day cycle my AF is totally weird.. lol but been having my AF every 28 days in june and july. today is my last day of AF. I am using the clearblue monitor and im on cycle day 4 cannot wait for the monitor to tell me when to use the pee sticks so excited.. I hope to get help from everyone here and keep each other updated..


Baby Dust to All!!! 

TTC#1
Married 2 Years
Been trying for 2 years.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Quick Q regarding the CBFM

My second cycle using it, and I was up & out early to a craft fair this morning, so I left hubby instructions to press the M button for me at 9am...which he duly did - bless him.:flower:

But in hindsight, I think I wasactually 'light' and not 'spotting' on Saturday, so tomorrow the CBFM will say CD2, but actually its CD3....can I press and hold the M button again tomorrow morning to push it forward to CD3?


----------



## samoorah1983

Hi FuzzyTB


Hi This is my first cycle using it , my AF is almost over today and my monitor says CD4 do I have to push it to CD5? Im confused now I hope im not messing up!! :(


----------



## moonriver

Welcome to all the newbies! I'm still on my first cycle of CBFM on CD24 and I got all highs this cycle starting with CD6. 

FuzzyTB, I believe you can just reset it again by pressing down the "M" button until the day you want shows up. Or you can just keep going with this cycle knowing it's a day off and just reset it next cycle. It was hard to tell with my AF as well because I had some spotting and then when it finally showed up it was still light. Anyway, it takes a couple of months for CBFM to get to know you so I think you are just fine.

Samoorah, keep holding down the M button till you see CD5. Set it to CD5 (with CD1 being the day after your AF showed up). After that, it'll automatically move forward each day.


----------



## samoorah1983

Thank you moonriver!!


----------



## SLH

samoorah1983 said:


> Hi everyone I am TTC #1, my cycle ranges from 26-34 day cycle my AF is totally weird.. lol but been having my AF every 28 days in june and july. today is my last day of AF. I am using the clearblue monitor and im on cycle day 4 cannot wait for the monitor to tell me when to use the pee sticks so excited.. I hope to get help from everyone here and keep each other updated..
> 
> 
> Baby Dust to All!!!
> 
> TTC#1
> Married 2 Years
> Been trying for 2 years.

The fertility monitor has a huge success rate. This is my second month using it and both months I have had peaks. 

I hope the first month is lucky for you. 

I want us all to get our bfps together and move on to the pregnancy forums where we can start a new thread. Baby :dust: to all.


----------



## SLH

FuzzyTB said:


> Quick Q regarding the CBFM
> 
> My second cycle using it, and I was up & out early to a craft fair this morning, so I left hubby instructions to press the M button for me at 9am...which he duly did - bless him.:flower:
> 
> But in hindsight, I think I wasactually 'light' and not 'spotting' on Saturday, so tomorrow the CBFM will say CD2, but actually its CD3....can I press and hold the M button again tomorrow morning to push it forward to CD3?

You sure can. Just hold the m button down for a while.


----------



## KMIL

Day 25, back to low on my monitor now so that's this month all done with just have to wait now to see if my AF shows or not hopefully!!


----------



## babbella

I'm now on day 20 and still low..... :-(


----------



## meechan

CD17 today and still low. The below question is not related to CBFM but still I would like to know your opinion.

Do I have to get Rubella vaccination before I get pregnant?


----------



## meechan

Today is CD17 but weirdly I have some brown discharge. Is this even normal?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

meechan said:


> Do I have to get Rubella vaccination before I get pregnant?

Have you had it tested?


----------



## meechan

Not yet.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Today is CD17 but weirdly I have some brown discharge. Is this even normal?

How many dpo are you? It could be implantation.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> CD17 today and still low. The below question is not related to CBFM but still I would like to know your opinion.
> 
> Do I have to get Rubella vaccination before I get pregnant?

I think you get that after you get pregnant.


----------



## moonriver

I have some good news ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and all my test results came back normal. He confirmed that I ovulated this month and my progesterone, thyroid, and prolactin levels are all normal! I am so relieved because I got all highs this cycle with my CBFM and not a single peak. Even though it's my first month, I was still worried that something was not right.

I just wanted to let you all know because if you're getting all lows or highs on your first CBFM cycle, it doesn't mean anything is wrong. I did and I clearly ovulated which CBFM failed to pick up. So don't give up ladies! 

No sign of AF yet but now DH and I can take a break since I already ovulated.


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> I have some good news ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and all my test results came back normal. He confirmed that I ovulated this month and my progesterone, thyroid, and prolactin levels are all normal! I am so relieved because I got all highs this cycle with my CBFM and not a single peak. Even though it's my first month, I was still worried that something was not right.
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know because if you're getting all lows or highs on your first CBFM cycle, it doesn't mean anything is wrong. I did and I clearly ovulated which CBFM failed to pick up. So don't give up ladies!
> 
> No sign of AF yet but now DH and I can take a break since I already ovulated.

So glad that you have ovulated and lets hope you get the BFP soon hun, umm i got underactive thyroid and its controlled with thyroxine tablets, would this interfer with ttc?..........x


----------



## Lisa1

I'm 7-9dpo cramping on my left side for two days now, usually when I'm getting near to my period it's a heavy, dragging feeling low down.

First month using the cbfm so fx had my hag two months ago get results next Thursday, trying not to think about appointment.

Only really have this month to get pregnant as I am getting married in may next yr.

Good luck to all of you sending us :baby dust:


----------



## i want it all

Can anyone recommend where to buy the testing sticks from fairly cheap? £14 seems to be the lowest price I have seen.

Thanks in advance ladies x


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> I have some good news ladies! I just got off the phone with my doctor and all my test results came back normal. He confirmed that I ovulated this month and my progesterone, thyroid, and prolactin levels are all normal! I am so relieved because I got all highs this cycle with my CBFM and not a single peak. Even though it's my first month, I was still worried that something was not right.
> 
> I just wanted to let you all know because if you're getting all lows or highs on your first CBFM cycle, it doesn't mean anything is wrong. I did and I clearly ovulated which CBFM failed to pick up. So don't give up ladies!
> 
> No sign of AF yet but now DH and I can take a break since I already ovulated.

That is great news. You should get your bfp in no time. :)


----------



## SLH

i want it all said:


> Can anyone recommend where to buy the testing sticks from fairly cheap? £14 seems to be the lowest price I have seen.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies x

I have no idea. I always buy mine for $60CAN at the drugstore.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD17 but weirdly I have some brown discharge. Is this even normal?
> 
> How many dpo are you? It could be implantation.Click to expand...

I don't even know how to count dpo. My monitor just say my reading is still low. Today is CD17.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> CD17 today and still low. The below question is not related to CBFM but still I would like to know your opinion.
> 
> Do I have to get Rubella vaccination before I get pregnant?
> 
> I think you get that after you get pregnant.Click to expand...

Rubella vaccination has to be done before pregnancy not during pregnancy, I think. The vaccination will harm the fetus. If I get vaccinated, I have to wait one month before trying to conceive again.


----------



## meechan

i want it all said:


> Can anyone recommend where to buy the testing sticks from fairly cheap? £14 seems to be the lowest price I have seen.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies x

£14 for how many sticks?


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD17 but weirdly I have some brown discharge. Is this even normal?
> 
> How many dpo are you? It could be implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know how to count dpo. My monitor just say my reading is still low. Today is CD17.Click to expand...

How long are your cycles? If you have short cycles, you could have ovulated around cd 11 and it could be implantation. I'm not sure what it could be. That doesn't happen to me.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD17 but weirdly I have some brown discharge. Is this even normal?
> 
> How many dpo are you? It could be implantation.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't even know how to count dpo. My monitor just say my reading is still low. Today is CD17.Click to expand...
> 
> How long are your cycles? If you have short cycles, you could have ovulated around cd 11 and it could be implantation. I'm not sure what it could be. That doesn't happen to me.Click to expand...

My cycle is a mess. That's why I'm not sure when is my ovulation and I hope CBFM can help me but up until now, my reading is still low (CD18).


----------



## moonriver

Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:

KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!

SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!


----------



## meechan

I've got more brown discharge now. Should I visit my doctor?


----------



## meechan

Whenever I am near my period, I will get this brown discharge but never that early because today is CD18 only.


----------



## meechan

In case I am really having my period in the next two days, should I press the m button again when the monitor is still requesting test stick? Please help. Today is CD18. Many thanks.


----------



## babbella

hi guys,

day 21 and finally got a *high*!!! 

so excited and happy and we both have a couple of days off this week so it timed very well i think....hope every1 else is doing ok....

xxx


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> In case I am really having my period in the next two days, should I press the m button again when the monitor is still requesting test stick? Please help. Today is CD18. Many thanks.

hi meechan! the brown discharge could be implantation or spotting. press the M button when you have your full blown period and then set it to CD1 the day after your full blown period starts. spotting or little discharge doesn't count. so wait till your actual AF arrives and then, reset it!


----------



## moonriver

babbella said:


> hi guys,
> 
> day 21 and finally got a *high*!!!
> 
> so excited and happy and we both have a couple of days off this week so it timed very well i think....hope every1 else is doing ok....
> 
> xxx

congrats babbella! get to :sex:!!!


----------



## meechan

moonriver said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> In case I am really having my period in the next two days, should I press the m button again when the monitor is still requesting test stick? Please help. Today is CD18. Many thanks.
> 
> hi meechan! the brown discharge could be implantation or spotting. press the M button when you have your full blown period and then set it to CD1 the day after your full blown period starts. spotting or little discharge doesn't count. so wait till your actual AF arrives and then, reset it!Click to expand...

Thanks, Moonriver.


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!

Well unfortunatly the witch showed up early this morning :( so thats me out for this month, o well set monitor back to cd1 and lets try again, this will be my second month using this. Thnx hun


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> In case I am really having my period in the next two days, should I press the m button again when the monitor is still requesting test stick? Please help. Today is CD18. Many thanks.

Set the m button when you get a full period. I'm sorry this is happening to you. I have never had it happen to me, so maybe you should see your doctor. On cd18 I doubt that it's implantation bleeding especially since you're still getting it. :hugs:


----------



## SLH

lublymummy1 said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> Well unfortunatly the witch showed up early this morning :( so thats me out for this month, o well set monitor back to cd1 and lets try again, this will be my second month using this. Thnx hunClick to expand...

:cry: I'm sorry :( There's always next month!


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!

I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests. 
Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have, but they all had babies.


----------



## chistiana

Wow this thread has a lot of replies! Well let me add mine... :bfp: first month of using it!!!!!!:dust: to you, it will happen soon!


----------



## moonriver

lublymummy1 said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> Well unfortunatly the witch showed up early this morning :( so thats me out for this month, o well set monitor back to cd1 and lets try again, this will be my second month using this. Thnx hunClick to expand...

Sorry to hear it lublymummy! Upwards and onwards. Next cycle is yours!!! Out of curiousity, what CD were you at when you got your AF?


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have, but they all had babies.Click to expand...

No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:


----------



## moonriver

chistiana said:


> Wow this thread has a lot of replies! Well let me add mine... :bfp: first month of using it!!!!!!:dust: to you, it will happen soon!

WOW! Our first BFP this cycle! Congrats Chistiana! 

Any words of advice? Did you get any peaks? What was your cycle like? Please share! 

Wishing you all the best for a safe and healthy 9 months!


----------



## SLH

chistiana said:


> Wow this thread has a lot of replies! Well let me add mine... :bfp: first month of using it!!!!!!:dust: to you, it will happen soon!

Congratulations! That's awesome that it was your first time using it.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

meechan said:


> Do I have to get Rubella vaccination before I get pregnant?

If you had german measles as a kid, you may well have natural immunity. However, you still need to be tested to see if your immunity levels are high enough.
You *can't* have the rubella vax once you get pregnant, so well worth getting your immunity levels checked before you try. Its a simple blood test to check.
If you contract Rubella whilst you're pregnant it can be very serious.


----------



## lublymummy1

SLH said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have, but they all had babies.Click to expand...

I have had thyroid problems for just over 2 years now, and since ive had the problem i have had 5 miscarriages and past 11months havent caught, and it came to point to get a clearblue last month as i read reviews etc and so many have caught so quick.


----------



## lublymummy1

chistiana said:


> Wow this thread has a lot of replies! Well let me add mine... :bfp: first month of using it!!!!!!:dust: to you, it will happen soon!

Congrats hun, did you get highs 1st month using the monitor as i only got peaks at cd9-10 then followed by a high then low. When did you DTD if you dont mind me asking, as many have said on other forums they caught only on highs


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have,
> 
> but they all had babies.
> 
> No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> One CD26 now still waiting to see what's happening, still got lower abdional pains that keep coming & going:wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have,
> 
> but they all had babies.
> 
> No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> One CD26 now still waiting to see what's happening, still got lower abdional pains that keep coming & going:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> KMIL, on CD26 too but no pains or symptoms as of yet. Did your CBFM start flashing with "M" indicating AF is near yet? Mine started doing that yesterday so I stopped testing. Now comes the wait... How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie!
> 
> Well unfortunatly the witch showed up early this morning :( so thats me out for this month, o well set monitor back to cd1 and lets try again, this will be my second month using this. Thnx hunClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry to hear it lublymummy! Upwards and onwards. Next cycle is yours!!! Out of curiousity, what CD were you at when you got your AF?Click to expand...

It was cd28 AF showed her ugly mug, my cycles vary from 28-32 days a month, as you say though i have this cycle, thanks hun


----------



## i want it all

meechan said:


> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend where to buy the testing sticks from fairly cheap? £14 seems to be the lowest price I have seen.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies x
> 
> 
> 
> £14 for how many sticks?Click to expand...



For 1 box of 20. When I used it last timef or my dd it was £20 so I guess it's still alot lower in just 2 yrs!


----------



## lublymummy1

i want it all said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i want it all said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone recommend where to buy the testing sticks from fairly cheap? £14 seems to be the lowest price I have seen.
> 
> Thanks in advance ladies x
> 
> 
> 
> £14 for how many sticks?Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> For 1 box of 20. When I used it last timef or my dd it was £20 so I guess it's still alot lower in just 2 yrs!Click to expand...

Cheapest ive got them for is for a box of 20 £14.99 on ebay and free p+p, if you no cheaper than this with p+p let me no please


----------



## MovingFoward

Hello Ladies...this will be my first time using CBFM. I am kinda nervous because I don't want to mess it up my cycle days are usually 30-32 days. I have a fresh box of sticks....I am trying to read up as much as I can so I don't have to repeat any questions..... LOL


----------



## SLH

MovingFoward said:


> Hello Ladies...this will be my first time using CBFM. I am kinda nervous because I don't want to mess it up my cycle days are usually 30-32 days. I have a fresh box of sticks....I am trying to read up as much as I can so I don't have to repeat any questions..... LOL

If you have any questions ask as many as you want. I pretty much know everything about the machine now and it's my second cycle using it.


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:
 

> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have,
> but they all had babies.
> 
> No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> One CD26 now still waiting to see what's happening, still got lower abdional pains that keep coming & going:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KMIL, on CD26 too but no pains or symptoms as of yet. Did your CBFM start flashing with "M" indicating AF is near yet? Mine started doing that yesterday so I stopped testing. Now comes the wait... How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No my monitor hasnt mentioned yet about AF coming. Mine stopped asking me to test today.
> My cycles vary from around 29 -34 days normally around the 32-34 day cycle. How about you?
> :dust:Click to expand...


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have,
> but they all had babies.
> 
> No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> One CD26 now still waiting to see what's happening, still got lower abdional pains that keep coming & going:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KMIL, on CD26 too but no pains or symptoms as of yet. Did your CBFM start flashing with "M" indicating AF is near yet? Mine started doing that yesterday so I stopped testing. Now comes the wait... How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No my monitor hasnt mentioned yet about AF coming. Mine stopped asking me to test today.
> My cycles vary from around 29 -34 days normally around the 32-34 day cycle. How about you?
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder why mine asked me to stop testing yesterday and started flashing M which means AF is on its way? Well, my cycle is shorter. It's usually 24 - 28 days, usually 24 days on the dot but there's no way the monitor could know that yet since it's our first month. Oh well, tomorrow is CD27... let's hope for the best!Click to expand...


----------



## meechan

Cd19 today and still low.


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> Cd19 today and still low.

Hang in there meechan! Hoping you get your high tomorrow!


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Cd19 today and still low.

I'm sure you will get a high soon :)


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> Thank you lublymummy and SLH! Hoping we all get lucky this cycle! :happydance:
> 
> KMIL, how are you getting along? I got no symptoms whatsoever of AF or otherwise yet!
> 
> SLH, I'm not sure whether underactive thyroids make a difference but I'm assuming thyroids play a role in TTC since my CD22 tests included thyroids, progesterone, and prolactin levels. However if you are already taking tablets to get them under control then, you should be fine. If you want to make sure then, talk to your doctor and see what he/she recommends. All three of those can be fixed (from what my doctor said) with pills so it's better to know and to fix it than to wonder. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you sweetie![/QUOTE
> 
> I don't think I have a thyroid problem. I'm going to my doctor this week and i'm going to ask her to do blood tests.
> Have you had thyroid problems in the past? I know some people who have,
> but they all had babies.
> 
> No, I haven't but I guess it's part of the routine CD22 tests??? I'm sure you are fine honey but it will give you peace of mind just to get tested. Sending you lots and lots of good luck! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> One CD26 now still waiting to see what's happening, still got lower abdional pains that keep coming & going:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> KMIL, on CD26 too but no pains or symptoms as of yet. Did your CBFM start flashing with "M" indicating AF is near yet? Mine started doing that yesterday so I stopped testing. Now comes the wait... How long are your cycles usually?
> 
> :dust::dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No my monitor hasnt mentioned yet about AF coming. Mine stopped asking me to test today.
> My cycles vary from around 29 -34 days normally around the 32-34 day cycle. How about you?
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> Wonder why mine asked me to stop testing yesterday and started flashing M which means AF is on its way? Well, my cycle is shorter. It's usually 24 - 28 days, usually 24 days on the dot but there's no way the monitor could know that yet since it's our first month. Oh well, tomorrow is CD27... let's hope for the best!Click to expand...
> 
> The machine always asks for batches of 10 or 20 sticks. So if you got a high on the 11'th stick, the monitor will ask you for 9 more sticks.Click to expand...


----------



## babbella

another high this mornin. Is it ok to have sex every other day???


----------



## moonriver

SLH - Thanks! That makes perfect sense. How are you getting along? Are you in the 2WW with us?

babbella - Yes, it's okay to bd :sex: every other day. Since I got all highs, that's exactly what we did this cycle! It was exhausting but hopefully it was all worth it :happydance:


----------



## emilyrose

garkat23 said:


> Hi all
> I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!
> 
> Thanks
> x x x x x

Hi there 
I purchased clear blue digital and it gave me a positive result i was 14 days past ovulation. I highly recommend clear blue.
i found first response not good as it gave me negative result,when i got a blood test my hcg level was positive so first response gave me a false response.
Crystal clear is also good and you can test anytime of the day which is great. unfortunatley i lost my two babies recently has 2 miscarriages the latest in july 8th this year, im now ttc again no period has arrived for me yet.
i think im ovulating late as i was very fertile last night so hubby and i took the oppertunity, hopefully ill be preggie soon.I have a thyroid problem thats why they think i had the miscarriages its so unfair.
I wish u all the best and hope u fall preggie soon.


----------



## moonriver

emilyrose said:


> garkat23 said:
> 
> 
> Hi all
> I have just purchased a CBFM and was wondering if anyone else was using one and what they thought? Any success stories, any problems?? Am really hoping for my :bfp: this month!
> 
> Thanks
> x x x x x
> 
> Hi there
> I purchased clear blue digital and it gave me a positive result i was 14 days past ovulation. I highly recommend clear blue.
> i found first response not good as it gave me negative result,when i got a blood test my hcg level was positive so first response gave me a false response.
> Crystal clear is also good and you can test anytime of the day which is great. unfortunatley i lost my two babies recently has 2 miscarriages the latest in july 8th this year, im now ttc again no period has arrived for me yet.
> i think im ovulating late as i was very fertile last night so hubby and i took the oppertunity, hopefully ill be preggie soon.I have a thyroid problem thats why they think i had the miscarriages its so unfair.
> I wish u all the best and hope u fall preggie soon.Click to expand...

Hi there emilyrose! Welcome to our forum! I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. Hope this forum and the CBFM will bring you lots of luck!

:dust:


----------



## meechan

CD20 and still low.


----------



## meechan

Today is CD20 and my first day of AF. The monitor still ask for the test stick and I did test this morning. If the monitor still ask for my test stick tomorrow morning, should I go ahead? Or can I press the m button when the monitor ask for the test stick? Will this mess up the monitor reading?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Personally, I think even if it was asking for a test stick I'd be pressing the 'M' button. I probably would have pressed it today if AF was here already?


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> Today is CD20 and my first day of AF. The monitor still ask for the test stick and I did test this morning. If the monitor still ask for my test stick tomorrow morning, should I go ahead? Or can I press the m button when the monitor ask for the test stick? Will this mess up the monitor reading?

meechan - sorry to hear :witch: got you! yes, if AF is already here then you should press the M button tomorrow. the monitor is only asking to test because it didn't see a peak yet and it hasn't gone through 20 sticks yet. i would go ahead and reset to start the next cycle!

any other updates?

CD28 for me and looks like i'm most likely out for this cycle. i started spotting yesterday and that's usually a sign for me that :witch: is on her way! oh well, i'm relieved i got my tests done this month so at least i know i'm ovulating. hopefully, i'll get a peak next cycle so i'll know when i'm ovulating which is the whole reason i bought the monitor in the first place. now i'm just waiting for AF to show up so i can move to next cycle.


----------



## meechan

I'm a little confuse here. Some says even if we have AF, that doesn't mean we ovulate. I didn't see a peak this cycle. Does that mean I didn't ovulate this month?


----------



## meechan

I read from the CBFM manual that says the monitor is not suitable for women who has cycle less than 22 days or more than 42 days. I don't know what happen. My period doesn't usually come this early (CD20 today and the witch is here).


----------



## babbella

*day 23 and another high*

If its roughly 14 days before ur period that u ovulate/get a peak then mine should be tomoz or sat i think....... :-S


----------



## samoorah1983

CD 8 low 1 bar.... So impatient!!


----------



## babbella

i was impatient lol... still impatient waiting for my peaks if i get any that is....


----------



## samoorah1983

babbella said:


> i was impatient lol... still impatient waiting for my peaks if i get any that is....



How long have you been using cbfm?


----------



## babbella

this is my first month. Had 3 days of high's So far.


----------



## moonriver

babbella said:


> this is my first month. Had 3 days of high's So far.

Hang in there babbella! I had 18 days of highs and no peaks this cyle :dohh: yet tests confirmed ovulation. Hoping next cycle will be better! Good luck to you!


----------



## meechan

The witch is here so I reset the M button. All low this cycle.


----------



## babbella

another high for me. Only have 6 sticks left So wot Will happen if I'm still on a high by the last stick?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

CBFM has gone HIGH this morning on CD7...and hubby is away for the next week :shrug: #badtiming


----------



## Lisa1

Babel you will need to get more sticks:( as the monitor will keep testing until it has detected o.

Fuzzy sorry ur oh will be away:(

I'm on cd26 which due on Sunday hoping she's not going to arrive but I've got my period cramps already:(


----------



## moonriver

Lisa1 said:


> Babel you will need to get more sticks:( as the monitor will keep testing until it has detected o.
> 
> Fuzzy sorry ur oh will be away:(
> 
> I'm on cd26 which due on Sunday hoping she's not going to arrive but I've got my period cramps already:(

babel - definitely get more sticks so you can catch your peak, good luck!

fuzzy - hoping your oh will be back just in time for your peak!

hope the witch doesn't show for you lisa! i'm on cd29 and still no sign of AF but i have had on and off spotting for the last 2 days. anyone else get this?


----------



## Lisa1

Moonriver fx for you to:) how long are your cycles?


----------



## moonriver

Lisa1 said:


> Moonriver fx for you to:) how long are your cycles?

thanks lisa! my cycles are usually between 24 and 28 days. ever since i started to ttc for the last few months, i've had spotting for about 5 days before and then my af. i never had spotting before. i got bloodwork done and all my hormone levels are fine and confirmed ovulation this cycle. i'm also taking prescription prenatal vitamins. however, i started spotting again this cycle on cd26. it's cd29 today so hoping AF arrives so i can finally start the next cycle. spotting but yet no AF is just frustrating and i have no idea what could be causing it. so i'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.


----------



## babbella

Oh i thought it done a maximum of 20 lol. :)


----------



## FuzzyCaz

moonriver said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Fuzzy sorry ur oh will be away:(
> 
> fuzzy - hoping your oh will be back just in time for your peak!Click to expand...

Me too! :devil:

Would it be bad for me to jump on him in Arrivals Hall at the airport? :sex: :rofl:


----------



## moonriver

FuzzyTB said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Fuzzy sorry ur oh will be away:(
> 
> fuzzy - hoping your oh will be back just in time for your peak!Click to expand...
> 
> Me too! :devil:
> 
> Would it be bad for me to jump on him in Arrivals Hall at the airport? :sex: :rofl:Click to expand...

no, i highly encourage it! do it! :rofl:


----------



## Lisa1

Fuzzy you might scare poor dh lol 

Moon river when you say spotting? Do you mean when you wipe and no flow?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Lisa1 said:


> Fuzzy you might scare poor dh lol

Perhaps I could text him to warn him....and/or even bring the campervan to the airport so we can stop off in a lay-by on the way home? :devil:

#classy-bird :rofl:


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Moonriver fx for you to:) how long are your cycles?
> 
> thanks lisa! my cycles are usually between 24 and 28 days. ever since i started to ttc for the last few months, i've had spotting for about 5 days before and then my af. i never had spotting before. i got bloodwork done and all my hormone levels are fine and confirmed ovulation this cycle. i'm also taking prescription prenatal vitamins. however, i started spotting again this cycle on cd26. it's cd29 today so hoping AF arrives so i can finally start the next cycle. spotting but yet no AF is just frustrating and i have no idea what could be causing it. so i'm wondering if anyone else has experienced this.Click to expand...

Doesn't spotting mean implatation, I noticed that we the last pregnancy which did end in a misscarriage but never noticed it with my little boy. It was more when I wiped than spots though only for a day or two. When are you going to test?


----------



## moonriver

Lisa1 said:


> Fuzzy you might scare poor dh lol
> 
> Moon river when you say spotting? Do you mean when you wipe and no flow?

lisa - yes, only when i wipe and no flow. more like a stain really than a spot. been having it for 3 days now so we'll see if AF finally comes or not.

KMIL - not going to test until i'm at least a week late, just to be sure. how about you? hoping for your bfp!


----------



## babbella

*not impressed with myself lol. Back to low so now waitin for the witch to show her face! *


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Fuzzy you might scare poor dh lol
> 
> Moon river when you say spotting? Do you mean when you wipe and no flow?
> 
> lisa - yes, only when i wipe and no flow. more like a stain really than a spot. been having it for 3 days now so we'll see if AF finally comes or not.
> 
> KMIL - not going to test until i'm at least a week late, just to be sure. how about you? hoping for your bfp!Click to expand...

Hi moon river, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's good news! How do you feel?
My cramping has stopped, but go not have any other symptons. AF is due around Wednesday so let's see what happens!!


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisa1 said:
> 
> 
> Fuzzy you might scare poor dh lol
> 
> Moon river when you say spotting? Do you mean when you wipe and no flow?
> 
> lisa - yes, only when i wipe and no flow. more like a stain really than a spot. been having it for 3 days now so we'll see if AF finally comes or not.
> 
> KMIL - not going to test until i'm at least a week late, just to be sure. how about you? hoping for your bfp!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi moon river, I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you that it's good news! How do you feel?
> My cramping has stopped, but go not have any other symptons. AF is due around Wednesday so let's see what happens!!Click to expand...

Thank you sweetie! I'm keeping mine crossed for you too, hoping we'll remain cycle buddies and good luck will come to us at the same time. I've been spotting on and off for about 4 days now, not even spotting really, it's only when i wipe. i have no symptoms at all. AF might show her face in the next couple of days but i don't even have AF like cramps which i usually get for a couple of days before she's due so other than the spotting, i feel great!

ohhh, keep me updated and best of luck!


----------



## jwalk16

Hi all~can I join? I just started with the CBFM. 7th cycle TTC, 1st with the monitor.


----------



## Lisa1

Of course jwalk xx

Well tomorrow is Halloween and the witch is due:( but she isnexpectd or if I'm pregnant this child fecking hates me tummy cramps soo sore:(

Good luck girls I'm deco out this month but at least I've got my fs appointment on Thursday:)


----------



## Pookabear

Moonriver I get the same thing, and can neveer figure out why, my dr always says its no reason I but I dont agree with that! Babydust to all,I'm on cd 15 and just got my 1st high this cycle today


----------



## Isabel209

hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?


----------



## caity86

Hi ladies I need some expert CBFM advice!! Im on cd9 and got my first high reading today, but before I start getting excited I just wanted to know seeing as how this is my first month using the monitor do the high readings really mean anything? i used soy this month so Im really hoping it did the trick , FX! xxx


----------



## Lisa1

Isabel209 said:


> hello ladies i really need to speak to someone this morning. my af is due in 2 days and i have just did a clearblue pregnancy test and it says that i am 1-2 weeks PREGNANT!!!!!!! could this be real? or could it be faulty? i still have period symptoms like sore boobs, low abdominal pain and a bit of back pain... what advice do you give me ? should i rely on the test?

Isabel I'd say your preggers:) congrats Hun x


----------



## Lisa1

Af arrived bang on time:( so disappointed as I'll have to stop trying for 3/4 months as I'm now 9 months from getting married:( 

Got my fs appointment in Thursday so hopefully I will hear good news about my hsg. Good luck girls I'll be lurking xx


----------



## 2016

Hi girls :wave: can I join too?

I am TTC #2 but had all sorts of problems conceiving him due to ectoptics and luteal phase defect and someone has given me a CBFM (without instructions!) so I am going to give it a try. Just had my first AF and my friend told me to start testing on CD6...but now reading the instructions I found on the CBFM website, it says to start on CD1. If I start tomorrow now won't it then count my actualy CD2 as CD1 IYKWIM. Feels like it's all mixed up and I haven't even got started yet! :dohh: I am assuming if I start the monitor off now then my 6 hour window will be at the wrong time of day won't it?

Luck and :dust: to you all.


----------



## Lisa1

Hi 2016

When you hit the start button then hit reset you can then change the monitor from cd1-cd5

The monitor will tell you when to test, each morning when you wake turn in your monitor and if it's flashing a stick then test.

God hope that makes sense lol


----------



## 2016

Lisa1 said:


> Hi 2016
> 
> When you hit the start button then hit reset you can then change the monitor from cd1-cd5
> 
> The monitor will tell you when to test, each morning when you wake turn in your monitor and if it's flashing a stick then test.
> 
> God hope that makes sense lol

Very helpful! Thanks so much. :flower:


----------



## moonriver

Welcome to the newbies!

Lisa - Sorry that :witch: got you! However, excited for you for your upcoming wedding! You'll have so much else going on that it'll be good to take a break from the TTC madness. Do lurk around, we love having you here!

Pookabear - It's so nice to hear that I'm not the only one! I've been taking vitamins though and I've noticed that I spot for fewer days now. Before, it used to be about 10 days or a week leading up to AF. This cycle was about 4 days so hoping in the next few months, it'll go away completely. I agree with you - don't listen to the doctor when they say it's normal. If it's normal then, how come only a few people have it? I made mine give me tests to check my levels and they did all turn out okay including progesterone so I'm less worried now.

As for me, the spotting stopped and :witch: finally got me yesterday! So I'm at CD1 today. In a way I'm glad that AF finally arrived because now that I know I'm ovulating and my levels are fine, I'm looking forward to starting the next cycle!

:dust: to all!


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks moonriver:)

Good never thought I'd be using my new found friend cbfm to stop me getting pregnant:( god knows me I'll prob get pregnant while trying not to get pregnant lol

Good luck girls xx


----------



## MovingFoward

Moonriver...I spot like two days before my cycle as well. Which by far is nerve wracking...but I am glad I read through the forum...now I know I can possible start testing tom. since that will be my full day for sure....So then I can set it on CD1....(First cycle with CBFM)


----------



## 2016

Lisa1 said:


> Thanks moonriver:)
> 
> Good never thought I'd be using my new found friend cbfm to stop me getting pregnant:( god knows me I'll prob get pregnant while trying not to get pregnant lol
> 
> Good luck girls xx

I have managed to find an instruction booklet on the web...and I noticed it said the CBFM is not good to use to prevent pregnancy because sperm live up to 5 days and so could still be hanging around when you get your highs and peaks even if you only DTD on low days. But don't quote me as I barely know how to use the thing to fall preggers let alone the fancy stuff.


----------



## lublymummy1

Hiya again peeps, right i thought 6 days ago AF showed her ugly mug, however im not too sure it was really her, my problem is that for 4 days ive had nothing but dark brown blood, and not much on pad at all SORRY TMI and yesturday on cd5 i had nothing and today nothing up until an hour ago, it felt like a small little leak as though it was cm but when i wiped it was just a little watery brown, and nothing more, not sure if this is anything to worry about, and sorry i no this is TMI, i did set my monitor 6 days ago back to cd1.............x


----------



## Lisa1

Thanks 2016

Me and oh spoke about it today and since we have been ttc for 2yrs we are just going to go for it! If I'm lucky to get preggers I'd depending when bring the wedding forward or put it back:)

We just don't/can't wait any longer I'll be 38 in feb next yr and my fs appointment they might have a solution to our issues so bugger it we are just going to keep on ttc


----------



## Lisa1

Lubly

You shouldnreally do a test hun. Fx xx


----------



## moonriver

MovingFoward said:


> Moonriver...I spot like two days before my cycle as well. Which by far is nerve wracking...but I am glad I read through the forum...now I know I can possible start testing tom. since that will be my full day for sure....So then I can set it on CD1....(First cycle with CBFM)

MovingForward - so glad to know I'm not the only one. it's just frustrating because you're in limbo. i'd rather get a BFP or full AF. yes, set it to CD1 let me know when you do. i think we'll just be a few days apart.


----------



## moonriver

lublymummy - you're describing exactly what i've had for the past few days until yesterday, when AF finally showed. are you late yet? if so, i would test. fingers crossed for you!

lisa - good for you! no point in letting the CBFM sit idle. it would be such a blessing to have a bfp right around your wedding, wouldn't it? lots of good luck to you!


----------



## lublymummy1

Lisa1 i am going to test in morning, if its negative il make app to see doctor, thanks hun
Moonriver yes it would make me cd 34/35 if this has not been a period, then it would defo make me late, il take test in morning and see what that comes back as, normally ide get this the first day or two tops then proper flow, but this has gone on for longer, if that makes sense, confused.com isnt the word right now


----------



## moonriver

lublymummy1 said:


> Lisa1 i am going to test in morning, if its negative il make app to see doctor, thanks hun
> Moonriver yes it would make me cd 34/35 if this has not been a period, then it would defo make me late, il take test in morning and see what that comes back as, normally ide get this the first day or two tops then proper flow, but this has gone on for longer, if that makes sense, confused.com isnt the word right now

confused.com :rofl:

this whole ttc business is so confusing! the worse is not knowing what the heck our bodies are doing. wish there was an ultrasound monitor like the cbfm that we could plug in at any time of the day which would tell us what our body was doing that day. it would take all this guesswork out. 

good luck! let us know how it goes!!!


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> lublymummy - you're describing exactly what i've had for the past few days until yesterday, when AF finally showed. are you late yet? if so, i would test. fingers crossed for you!
> 
> lisa - good for you! no point in letting the CBFM sit idle. it would be such a blessing to have a bfp right around your wedding, wouldn't it? lots of good luck to you!




moonriver said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Lisa1 i am going to test in morning, if its negative il make app to see doctor, thanks hun
> Moonriver yes it would make me cd 34/35 if this has not been a period, then it would defo make me late, il take test in morning and see what that comes back as, normally ide get this the first day or two tops then proper flow, but this has gone on for longer, if that makes sense, confused.com isnt the word right now
> 
> confused.com :rofl:
> 
> this whole ttc business is so confusing! the worse is not knowing what the heck our bodies are doing. wish there was an ultrasound monitor like the cbfm that we could plug in at any time of the day which would tell us what our body was doing that day. it would take all this guesswork out.
> 
> good luck! let us know how it goes!!!Click to expand...

I totally agree hun, well i shall test in the morning and will keep you all posted, just wish the cbfm could tell us when ov'in and whether pregnant or not lol, they should bring out plug in ultrasound scans lol, we would be there day and night just scaring at it lol.


----------



## Pookabear

Moonriver- I agree its so frustrating and confusing, I wish it would just go away, I'm hoping i dont have to deal with it this cycle and I get my bfp!! That would be so great, but If I get AF I am going to start a b complex and hope it helps with the spotting! I got vitex but was too scared to take it because my cycles are pretty normal and I didnt want to ruin that so we will see! I got another high today on the monitor but I really feel like my peak is on its way ... I usually spot 4 or 5 days before and it gets so annoying because if your af is coming you just want it to hurry up and show itself so you can get started with the next cycle, and OH never understands it lol he is like why do you have AF so long LOL


----------



## babbella

Hi, 
I hate bein at this side of the cycle lol. Had 4 high's, no peaks n back to low's since Fri So have stopped testing....want cycle 2 to hurry up now...


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Ah FFS! Got up stupid early this morning as had to get dogs walked, fed and into boarding kennels...all before 7am....and as I flushed the loo I realised I had totally forgotten to PIAC for the CBFM...

I'm on CD10, is today a write-off for testing?


----------



## moonriver

FuzzyTB said:


> Ah FFS! Got up stupid early this morning as had to get dogs walked, fed and into boarding kennels...all before 7am....and as I flushed the loo I realised I had totally forgotten to PIAC for the CBFM...
> 
> I'm on CD10, is today a write-off for testing?

Fuzzy - you should PIAC anyway even if it's not your FMU. To back it up, you could use an OPK as well since that doesn't rely on FMU. Good luck!


----------



## moonriver

Pookabear said:


> Moonriver- I agree its so frustrating and confusing, I wish it would just go away, I'm hoping i dont have to deal with it this cycle and I get my bfp!! That would be so great, but If I get AF I am going to start a b complex and hope it helps with the spotting! I got vitex but was too scared to take it because my cycles are pretty normal and I didnt want to ruin that so we will see! I got another high today on the monitor but I really feel like my peak is on its way ... I usually spot 4 or 5 days before and it gets so annoying because if your af is coming you just want it to hurry up and show itself so you can get started with the next cycle, and OH never understands it lol he is like why do you have AF so long LOL

LOL...you're right Pookabear - so glad i'm not alone in this. hope this is your cycle though and you won't have to deal with it anymore. do you know if women who spot still spot before a BFP? i've always wondered about that. i assume you would still spot but just not get AF ??? fingers crossed for your peak!


----------



## KMIL

Hi everyone!
Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though. 
All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.


----------



## lublymummy1

Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x


----------



## moonriver

lublymummy1 said:


> Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x

lublymummy - do you mean endometriosis? i'm sorry to hear that. how do you know you have it? has the doctor confirmed this. i've read that most women who have the condition are still able to conceive so even if you have, don't be disheartened. 

sending lots of dust to you! :dust:


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> Hi everyone!
> Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though.
> All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.

KMIL - yes, the wait is super annoying! fingers crossed for your bfp this cycle. otherwise, you can join me at cycle# 2. i'm already on CD3. really hoping for a peak this cycle!


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x
> 
> lublymummy - do you mean endometriosis? i'm sorry to hear that. how do you know you have it? has the doctor confirmed this. i've read that most women who have the condition are still able to conceive so even if you have, don't be disheartened.
> 
> sending lots of dust to you! :dust:Click to expand...

No at the moment thats what they think, cus pregnancy test negative and they saying the brown blood instead of period isnt a period and they think its best they check me for endometriosis as they may possibly be an underlying problem, i hope not ive had far too many problems and misscarriages, all i want is a baby, im sort of losing hope i will have another, but all i can do is keep my fingers crossed and jus hope, thanks hun, and same to you :)


----------



## meechan

lublymummy1 said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x
> 
> lublymummy - do you mean endometriosis? i'm sorry to hear that. how do you know you have it? has the doctor confirmed this. i've read that most women who have the condition are still able to conceive so even if you have, don't be disheartened.
> 
> sending lots of dust to you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No at the moment thats what they think, cus pregnancy test negative and they saying the brown blood instead of period isnt a period and they think its best they check me for endometriosis as they may possibly be an underlying problem, i hope not ive had far too many problems and misscarriages, all i want is a baby, im sort of losing hope i will have another, but all i can do is keep my fingers crossed and jus hope, thanks hun, and same to you :)Click to expand...

OMG. I get brown blood sometimes. Do I need to check?

Today is Cycle 2 CD6. No high or peak last cycle :(


----------



## Pookabear

They say, brown blood is old blood! Don't worry it doesn't always mean you have endometreosis, I get brown spotting before af and I have a very mild case of endometreosis but my dr. says te spotting is nothing to worry about, whether is right about it Im not sure


----------



## lublymummy1

meechan said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x
> 
> lublymummy - do you mean endometriosis? i'm sorry to hear that. how do you know you have it? has the doctor confirmed this. i've read that most women who have the condition are still able to conceive so even if you have, don't be disheartened.
> 
> sending lots of dust to you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No at the moment thats what they think, cus pregnancy test negative and they saying the brown blood instead of period isnt a period and they think its best they check me for endometriosis as they may possibly be an underlying problem, i hope not ive had far too many problems and misscarriages, all i want is a baby, im sort of losing hope i will have another, but all i can do is keep my fingers crossed and jus hope, thanks hun, and same to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. I get brown blood sometimes. Do I need to check?
> 
> Today is Cycle 2 CD6. No high or peak last cycle :(Click to expand...

I dont no hun, i get alot of pain in the pelvis n ovary area too, i just think they want to get it all checked out cus of symptoms, they did say tho, that sounds as tho i got an underlying problem and think it may be possibly that, good luck tho :)


----------



## lublymummy1

Pookabear said:
 

> They say, brown blood is old blood! Don't worry it doesn't always mean you have endometreosis, I get brown spotting before af and I have a very mild case of endometreosis but my dr. says te spotting is nothing to worry about, whether is right about it Im not sure

I may be fine, until they check me out, im not guna worry about it too much, thing is cus ive had this, this month and no actual red blood and because a pregnancy test came back negative, they seem to think i may have it hence why i have to see consultant, i have read that brown blood is old blood too lol


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all again, well i took a pregnancy test and as usual, i see a negative result :( contacted doctors and was told to contact consultant which i did do (been under one over 2 years now) they told me i would have an appointment sent out as seems as though i possibly got some sort of underlying problem, endtiro something, cant spell it sorry, something to do with blocked tubes????...........consultant not back til 23rd sept so will hopefully get appointment soon after. Now seems as though its going to be a long road to that little bean :( x
> 
> lublymummy - do you mean endometriosis? i'm sorry to hear that. how do you know you have it? has the doctor confirmed this. i've read that most women who have the condition are still able to conceive so even if you have, don't be disheartened.
> 
> sending lots of dust to you! :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> No at the moment thats what they think, cus pregnancy test negative and they saying the brown blood instead of period isnt a period and they think its best they check me for endometriosis as they may possibly be an underlying problem, i hope not ive had far too many problems and misscarriages, all i want is a baby, im sort of losing hope i will have another, but all i can do is keep my fingers crossed and jus hope, thanks hun, and same to you :)Click to expand...
> 
> OMG. I get brown blood sometimes. Do I need to check?
> 
> Today is Cycle 2 CD6. No high or peak last cycle :(Click to expand...

no, i think most likely you are fine. i have it too and the doctor said it's very common, he has lots of patients who have it. as long as you don't have pain, it's likely just old blood. i think that's what mine is but since i started taking vitamins, i spot less and less now (10 days to 3 days last cycle) so hoping it'll make it go away completely. are you taking any b complex vitamins?

cycle 2 CD3 for me. i got all highs last cycle. hoping we'll both get peaks this cycle!


----------



## meechan

No I didn't take any vitamins except vitamin E.


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though.
> All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.
> 
> KMIL - yes, the wait is super annoying! fingers crossed for your bfp this cycle. otherwise, you can join me at cycle# 2. i'm already on CD3. really hoping for a peak this cycle!Click to expand...

Hi Moonriver!
Still nothing today but my cramping is coming back:(
I'm sure i will be joining you soon on the 2nd cycle.
What vitimins do you take, i started on the pregncare conception ones, half way through them for this morning.


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though.
> All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.
> 
> KMIL - yes, the wait is super annoying! fingers crossed for your bfp this cycle. otherwise, you can join me at cycle# 2. i'm already on CD3. really hoping for a peak this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Moonriver!
> Still nothing today but my cramping is coming back:(
> I'm sure i will be joining you soon on the 2nd cycle.
> What vitimins do you take, i started on the pregncare conception ones, half way through them for this morning.Click to expand...

Hey KMIL! When are you due for AF? Hope your cramps get better. I'm still hoping for your bfp but of course, I'd love to have a cycle buddy this month!

I take prescription prenatal vitamins. It's called Select OB+DHA. It has a lot of different B complex such as B12, B6 etc, folic acid, omega, and DHA. Apparently, those are all good for fertility and during pregnancy. I only started it last month. However, last month, I only had 3 days of spotting compared to the 8 to 10 days I've been having for the past few months. My AF was only 3 days compared to the usual 5 or 6 days, it was very light, and I had absolutely no PMS symptoms. Therefore, it seems to be helping! If nothing else, getting rid of PMS and giving me a lighter period alone is pretty huge in itself!

Ask your doctor if he will prescribe you some. It'll take a few months for your body to really see all the positive effects so the sooner you start, the better. Good luck sweetie!


----------



## moonriver

Are there really no BFPs this cycle??? I'm waiting for some good news ladies...


----------



## Pookabear

I would love to see some BFPs as well!!! where are they?? We haven't gotten enough this month!!... I don't have a BFP this month but I will see I did get my peak on the cbfm this morning which is always exciting!! Last cycle I got it on cd15 and 16 but it looks like this cycle I have gotten it on day 18 so a little bit later on my 2nd cycle, it must be getting to know my body better!! I really hope this is my month! I hope to see many many more bfps as well!! Babydust to all! We dtd on cd 14, 16, and 18 I hope we got the right times and we will continue and see what happens


----------



## moonriver

Pookabear said:


> I would love to see some BFPs as well!!! where are they?? We haven't gotten enough this month!!... I don't have a BFP this month but I will see I did get my peak on the cbfm this morning which is always exciting!! Last cycle I got it on cd15 and 16 but it looks like this cycle I have gotten it on day 18 so a little bit later on my 2nd cycle, it must be getting to know my body better!! I really hope this is my month! I hope to see many many more bfps as well!! Babydust to all! We dtd on cd 14, 16, and 18 I hope we got the right times and we will continue and see what happens

Congrats on your peak Pookabear :happydance: !!! That is super exciting and I'm hoping for one this cycle as well since I didn't get one on my first cycle. Are you on your tww now? Fingers crossed for you!

Hoping the 2nd cycle is lucky for all of us!


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I'm on to my third cycle :( Hopefully, I won't have to see a fourth cycle.


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> Are there really no BFPs this cycle??? I'm waiting for some good news ladies...

It's getting depressing hearing about AF. I wish people would start talking about their bfp's. It's time to move forward and make another thread for our bumps instead of fertility monitors.


----------



## Pookabear

SLH: I agree!!!! I hope that this is your last cycle with cbfm and you get your BFP and we can discuss our baby bumps!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle!

Moonriver: It is so exciting!! I hope you get your peak the 2nd cycle as well keep me posted, i have my fingers crossed for you as well!

I can't wait until we are all talking about our bfps and our Babies!!
I'm not sure If Im in my tww yet because I didn't continue temping this month as I got frustrated with is and my sleeping schedule wasn't the best and I couldn't trust the temps so I gave up for this cycle, hoping i won't have to temp next month because I get my bfp but if I don't i will definetly try to get to temping next month so that I don't have to worry about if or when I ovulate etc


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> SLH: I agree!!!! I hope that this is your last cycle with cbfm and you get your BFP and we can discuss our baby bumps!!! I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you this cycle!
> 
> Moonriver: It is so exciting!! I hope you get your peak the 2nd cycle as well keep me posted, i have my fingers crossed for you as well!
> 
> I can't wait until we are all talking about our bfps and our Babies!!
> I'm not sure If Im in my tww yet because I didn't continue temping this month as I got frustrated with is and my sleeping schedule wasn't the best and I couldn't trust the temps so I gave up for this cycle, hoping i won't have to temp next month because I get my bfp but if I don't i will definetly try to get to temping next month so that I don't have to worry about if or when I ovulate etc

You just got your peak, right? You can start temping tomorrow and see if it's on the high side. Have you took your temperatures at all this month? I don't think it's ever too late to start temping. You can compare tomorrows results with the next days results. I will help you analyze them too if you would like. There are a lot of people who have inconstant waking times, and they get thermal shifts, so I don't think you will have a problem.


----------



## Pookabear

Wow Thank you Slh, I would be so appreciative if you help me analyze them  I believe I only took it 4 times,and I have it on ff but dont know how to share them with people, can i do that even if i have the free ff ? Thank you for the advice as always, i will start temping tomorrow morning and see what happens I got my peak this morning, I hope that my bbt is accurate too I read a bunch of bad reviews on it so I think I need a new one but my temps were as follows - I showed 97.58on day 11, 97.20 day 12, 97.33 day 13, and 97.20 on day 14 and that is wher I stopped so to me it seemed all over the place and dont know if it was the bbt or the sleeping pattern being i had trouble sleeping and staying asleep all of those nights lol


----------



## meechan

Cycle 2, CD7 today. Still low :(


----------



## lublymummy1

Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle


----------



## KMIL

Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?


----------



## KMIL

meechan said:


> Cycle 2, CD7 today. Still low :(

Dont be too sad, i didnt get my first high until day 19.
Hope you get your peak this month :)


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though.
> All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.
> 
> KMIL - yes, the wait is super annoying! fingers crossed for your bfp this cycle. otherwise, you can join me at cycle# 2. i'm already on CD3. really hoping for a peak this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Moonriver!
> Still nothing today but my cramping is coming back:(
> I'm sure i will be joining you soon on the 2nd cycle.
> What vitimins do you take, i started on the pregncare conception ones, half way through them for this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey KMIL! When are you due for AF? Hope your cramps get better. I'm still hoping for your bfp but of course, I'd love to have a cycle buddy this month!
> 
> I take prescription prenatal vitamins. It's called Select OB+DHA. It has a lot of different B complex such as B12, B6 etc, folic acid, omega, and DHA. Apparently, those are all good for fertility and during pregnancy. I only started it last month. However, last month, I only had 3 days of spotting compared to the 8 to 10 days I've been having for the past few months. My AF was only 3 days compared to the usual 5 or 6 days, it was very light, and I had absolutely no PMS symptoms. Therefore, it seems to be helping! If nothing else, getting rid of PMS and giving me a lighter period alone is pretty huge in itself!
> 
> Ask your doctor if he will prescribe you some. It'll take a few months for your body to really see all the positive effects so the sooner you start, the better. Good luck sweetie!Click to expand...

Hello!
Well, my AF showed up yesterday on CD33, so i'm still your cycle buddy as e both go onto our 2nd cycle with our CBFM, hopefully will both have good news this month!!
Think i will make a appointment with the doctor, although my periods are fine so i'm not too sure if i will get them.
Do you know when i need to set my monitor for the 2nd cycle? Do i do day 1 from yesterday the first day of my period? I need to set it around 9am so my window is between 6am - 12noon.


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone!
> Well I'm on day 32 no sign of AF yet but I'm sure she is just around the corner, still having some cramps much more mild now though.
> All set to get on with my 2nd cycle using the CBFM just need my AF to show, the wait is soooo annoying.
> 
> KMIL - yes, the wait is super annoying! fingers crossed for your bfp this cycle. otherwise, you can join me at cycle# 2. i'm already on CD3. really hoping for a peak this cycle!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Moonriver!
> Still nothing today but my cramping is coming back:(
> I'm sure i will be joining you soon on the 2nd cycle.
> What vitimins do you take, i started on the pregncare conception ones, half way through them for this morning.Click to expand...
> 
> Hey KMIL! When are you due for AF? Hope your cramps get better. I'm still hoping for your bfp but of course, I'd love to have a cycle buddy this month!
> 
> I take prescription prenatal vitamins. It's called Select OB+DHA. It has a lot of different B complex such as B12, B6 etc, folic acid, omega, and DHA. Apparently, those are all good for fertility and during pregnancy. I only started it last month. However, last month, I only had 3 days of spotting compared to the 8 to 10 days I've been having for the past few months. My AF was only 3 days compared to the usual 5 or 6 days, it was very light, and I had absolutely no PMS symptoms. Therefore, it seems to be helping! If nothing else, getting rid of PMS and giving me a lighter period alone is pretty huge in itself!
> 
> Ask your doctor if he will prescribe you some. It'll take a few months for your body to really see all the positive effects so the sooner you start, the better. Good luck sweetie!Click to expand...
> 
> Hello!
> Well, my AF showed up yesterday on CD33, so i'm still your cycle buddy as e both go onto our 2nd cycle with our CBFM, hopefully will both have good news this month!!
> Think i will make a appointment with the doctor, although my periods are fine so i'm not too sure if i will get them.
> Do you know when i need to set my monitor for the 2nd cycle? Do i do day 1 from yesterday the first day of my period? I need to set it around 9am so my window is between 6am - 12noon.Click to expand...

Hey KMIL! Sorry your AF showed up but I'm excited to be cycle buddies once again. If your AF showed up yesterday then, set it today to CD1. I'm on CD4 only 3 days ahead of you! It'll start asking for tests in a couple of days so really hoping for a peak this month!


----------



## moonriver

lublymummy1 said:


> Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle

lublymummy - i have read on this thread that it happened to many ladies. they got peak straight from low and even got BFPs that cycle. i would say it's a good sign because at least you got a peak! get to :sex: and catch that little egg!!!


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> Cycle 2, CD7 today. Still low :(

CD7 is still pretty early. I got my high on CD8 and lots of ladies get it much later as KMIL mentioned.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Cycle 2, CD7 today. Still low :(

CD7 is still early! I have used the cbfm twice and have never gotten a high on CD7, and I have had peaks 2 months in a row.


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?

AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.


----------



## Pookabear

Slh what do u think of my temps? Todayl it wa 97.60 and I posted the rest previously, but this morning I woke up at 6am and couldn't go back to sleep but didn't get out of bed tik 730 so I took it then, its so hard when my sleeping pattern is messed up to trust the temps but it is the highest I've had so far


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...

Yes, that's what I read too that you set your CBFM to cd1 the day after your full AF shows up. So you and I will be cycle buddies too SLH! :happydance:

Although, I'm just a few days ahead of you guys! Lots of babydust to all of us this cycle! It's about time we got some BFPs on this thread.


----------



## KMIL

SLH said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...

Thank you!
I will set my CD1 from today then, but will have to set it tomorrow morning to have a good window.
What cycle are you on whilst using the CBFM?
This will be my 2nd cycle

:dust:


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Slh what do u think of my temps? Todayl it wa 97.60 and I posted the rest previously, but this morning I woke up at 6am and couldn't go back to sleep but didn't get out of bed tik 730 so I took it then, its so hard when my sleeping pattern is messed up to trust the temps but it is the highest I've had so far

I'm not sure what your previous temps would have been, but 97.60 is a bit low. It depends on what your cover line would be. Take it again tomorrow and see if there is a rise. I have the worst memory. You had your peak the day before yesterday right?


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I will set my CD1 from today then, but will have to set it tomorrow morning to have a good window.
> What cycle are you on whilst using the CBFM?
> This will be my 2nd cycle
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I am going on to my 3rd cycle :cry: I thought the average was 2 cycles...Oh well.


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I read too that you set your CBFM to cd1 the day after your full AF shows up. So you and I will be cycle buddies too SLH! :happydance:
> 
> Although, I'm just a few days ahead of you guys! Lots of babydust to all of us this cycle! It's about time we got some BFPs on this thread.Click to expand...

I could use some cycle buddies :) I like to pee on sticks at the same time as others lol. What CD are you on? I think the cbfm will ask me to poas on cd9. I ovulated late last month. I hope it gives me a high the first time I use it this month.


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle
> 
> lublymummy - i have read on this thread that it happened to many ladies. they got peak straight from low and even got BFPs that cycle. i would say it's a good sign because at least you got a peak! get to :sex: and catch that little egg!!!Click to expand...

Yep moonriver, we will indeed laters lol, we DTD 2 days ago so hoping tonight tomorrow and day after will bring me that BFP, would ya say that is enough b'ding?.......as i just dont seem to get any highs, i noticed on the stick yest that you could see 2 lines and it was low and today the boths lines very strong, why has this concieving malarky so bloody difficult


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, that's what I read too that you set your CBFM to cd1 the day after your full AF shows up. So you and I will be cycle buddies too SLH! :happydance:
> 
> Although, I'm just a few days ahead of you guys! Lots of babydust to all of us this cycle! It's about time we got some BFPs on this thread.Click to expand...

Thanks for the advice, i will set mine from today as CD1


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I will set my CD1 from today then, but will have to set it tomorrow morning to have a good window.
> What cycle are you on whilst using the CBFM?
> This will be my 2nd cycle
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...

I hope you get your bfp this month. :dust:

I want us all to get our bfp's this month.


----------



## KMIL

lublymummy1 said:


> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle
> 
> lublymummy - i have read on this thread that it happened to many ladies. they got peak straight from low and even got BFPs that cycle. i would say it's a good sign because at least you got a peak! get to :sex: and catch that little egg!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep moonriver, we will indeed laters lol, we DTD 2 days ago so hoping tonight tomorrow and day after will bring me that BFP, would ya say that is enough b'ding?.......as i just dont seem to get any highs, i noticed on the stick yest that you could see 2 lines and it was low and today the boths lines very strong, why has this concieving malarky so bloody difficultClick to expand...

TTC is sooo hard, i had 2 peaks previous cycle and DTD over the highs and peaks and still nothing happened :sad2:


----------



## KMIL

SLH said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Well as i expected my AF showed up yesterday afternoon :(
> Because it started yesterday afternoon when do i sent my CBFM for my next cycle from yesterday or today?
> 
> AF got me on Monday afternoon so I set my cbfm on Tuesday morning to cd1.Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you!
> I will set my CD1 from today then, but will have to set it tomorrow morning to have a good window.
> What cycle are you on whilst using the CBFM?
> This will be my 2nd cycle
> 
> :dust:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope you get your bfp this month. :dust:
> 
> I want us all to get our bfp's this month.Click to expand...

Yes lets hope we all get :bfp:


----------



## moonriver

KMIL said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle
> 
> lublymummy - i have read on this thread that it happened to many ladies. they got peak straight from low and even got BFPs that cycle. i would say it's a good sign because at least you got a peak! get to :sex: and catch that little egg!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep moonriver, we will indeed laters lol, we DTD 2 days ago so hoping tonight tomorrow and day after will bring me that BFP, would ya say that is enough b'ding?.......as i just dont seem to get any highs, i noticed on the stick yest that you could see 2 lines and it was low and today the boths lines very strong, why has this concieving malarky so bloody difficultClick to expand...
> 
> TTC is sooo hard, i had 2 peaks previous cycle and DTD over the highs and peaks and still nothing happened :sad2:Click to expand...

you're so right KMIL. why wasn't it so hard for our mothers/grandmothers and previous generations? seems like they would bd and boom, they're pregnant. you would think going by genes alone, that would mean it should be super easy for me but who knows why it's so hard nowadays. we exercise, eat healthier, take lots of vitamins, so i have no clue why it's so hard for us.

lublymummy - i think that's enough bding if you do every other day on the highs, every day on the peaks, and then the high following the peak for good luck. but then again, what do i know? we didn't get a bloody peak last cycle and all highs and we bded every other day starting from cd9...can you imagine? we were exhausted and still AF showed up! super frustrating!


----------



## lublymummy1

moonriver said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> moonriver said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Well cd9 (but im sure it wasnt AF i had) even tho the consultant saying it wasnt mind! the monitor started asking for tests same as last month (which was first month using cbfm) lows on cd6,7 & 8 and today a peak, is this normal not to see a high and from low straight to peak, i thought last month it was just getting to no my cycle
> 
> lublymummy - i have read on this thread that it happened to many ladies. they got peak straight from low and even got BFPs that cycle. i would say it's a good sign because at least you got a peak! get to :sex: and catch that little egg!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep moonriver, we will indeed laters lol, we DTD 2 days ago so hoping tonight tomorrow and day after will bring me that BFP, would ya say that is enough b'ding?.......as i just dont seem to get any highs, i noticed on the stick yest that you could see 2 lines and it was low and today the boths lines very strong, why has this concieving malarky so bloody difficultClick to expand...
> 
> TTC is sooo hard, i had 2 peaks previous cycle and DTD over the highs and peaks and still nothing happened :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> you're so right KMIL. why wasn't it so hard for our mothers/grandmothers and previous generations? seems like they would bd and boom, they're pregnant. you would think going by genes alone, that would mean it should be super easy for me but who knows why it's so hard nowadays. we exercise, eat healthier, take lots of vitamins, so i have no clue why it's so hard for us.
> 
> lublymummy - i think that's enough bding if you do every other day on the highs, every day on the peaks, and then the high following the peak for good luck. but then again, what do i know? we didn't get a bloody peak last cycle and all highs and we bded every other day starting from cd9...can you imagine? we were exhausted and still AF showed up! super frustrating!Click to expand...

I hate the sight of that horrible witch which gets us every month, joke is tho i go from low to peak lol, however im not worried as Moonriver said she heard of others that went like mine do and they got there BFP, so im hoping b'ding on cd7 9, 10 and 11 will be enough, fingers X i say to all of us, be great to here that we all get our BFP and we all come of this forum and on to another x


----------



## meechan

I hope I get peak this cycle.


----------



## SLH

I'm afraid I won't get a peak this cycle because I tricked my machine with old sticks. I ovulated on the eleventh stick so it asked me to pee on 9 more. Someone said that the machine bases its answers on the sticks that you put into the monitor, so if I put in a stick that was taken when the monitor read high into the monitor when it was asking me for new sticks, will it remember this for the next cycle and not tell me when I get an actual high reading? I hope I didn't screw anything up. I should have peed on all of the sticks, but they are so expensive.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> I hope I get peak this cycle.

I hope you do to.


----------



## 2016

Is it wrong I am excited that tomorrow is FINALLY CD6 and I get to pee on my first CBFM stick? :haha: I normally ov on CD22 so am expecting 10 "lows". It's gonna be expensive but hopefully it won't ask me for as many next cycle....and even more hopefully I don't even need the monitor cos I get a bfp. Wishful thinking. :)

Hope you are all well.
xx


----------



## meechan

If I didn't get peak in 2 cycles, should I see a doctor? Does that mean I never ovulate?


----------



## lublymummy1

meechan said:


> If I didn't get peak in 2 cycles, should I see a doctor? Does that mean I never ovulate?

Ive read in other forums that it can take upto 3 cycles for the monitor to get to know you, if you havent had a peak after the 3rd month, i would personally myself, but then ive read women havent seen their peaks and still got pregnant on just highs, hope this helps and good luck :D


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> If I didn't get peak in 2 cycles, should I see a doctor? Does that mean I never ovulate?

don't worry meechan! we're both getting peaks this cycle! also, it doesn't mean you didn't ovulate. i got no peaks last cycle but blood test confirmed ovulation so cbfm simply didn't pick it up. this cycle, i'm going to use opks as a backup because it may be that i have a surge later which isn't present in FMU and that might be why it didn't pick it up. either way, we're getting peaks, i just know it! :happydance:


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> If I didn't get peak in 2 cycles, should I see a doctor? Does that mean I never ovulate?

You could just have a short LH surge and the monitor doesn't pick it up. There was a girl who never got peaks only highs and she got pregnant last week!


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> If I didn't get peak in 2 cycles, should I see a doctor? Does that mean I never ovulate?
> 
> You could just have a short LH surge and the monitor doesn't pick it up. There was a girl who never got peaks only highs and she got pregnant last week!Click to expand...

that's great news! you've given us hope SLH! i sure do hope i get a peak though because having 15+ highs a cyle is not only exhausting, it's also expensive! that's why i will also use OPKs because i got smileys on OPKs. do you know which cycle she got her bfp on?


----------



## SLH

Have you ever thought about charting? I'm sorry if I asked you that before. It's a great way of confirming ovulation.


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> Have you ever thought about charting? I'm sorry if I asked you that before. It's a great way of confirming ovulation.

SLH is right, maybe you should try charting meechan! 

i tried it and i even bought a thermometer but I couldn't do it because I don't wake up at the same time everyday and it used to wake DH up and drove him crazy (with all this TTC madness I really didn't want to put him through anymore craziness) so i gave it up and went for the blood test instead but maybe it'll work for you meechan.


----------



## meechan

I do charting for 6 months but it's all over the place because I never wake up on the same time. But anyway, I got my first 'High' this morning on CD9. Although it's not 'Peak' but I'm still happy. Hope I can see 'Peak' soon.


----------



## SLH

Charting isn't for everyone. It works for me because I sleep and get up at the same time every morning, even when I don't need to wake up I do. I'm on CD3, and am guessing the machine will ask me to poas on CD9. I read that they were programmed to ask you to test on CD7 or CD9 and since I ovulated late in the last two months, I'm guessing it will ask on CD9. Maybe it will go straight to high instead of reading low on CD9. I'm not taking anything this month until after ovulation because I don't want it delayed again.


----------



## 2016

Well I peed on my first CBFM stick today! :yipee: It was low of course and hubby's heart sank cos I told him his luck would be in if we saw high or peak. :haha: 

SLH...what delayed your ov last time? I took AC one cycle that really messed me about pre-ov and B vits that really messed up my LP.


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> Charting isn't for everyone. It works for me because I sleep and get up at the same time every morning, even when I don't need to wake up I do. I'm on CD3, and am guessing the machine will ask me to poas on CD9. I read that they were programmed to ask you to test on CD7 or CD9 and since I ovulated late in the last two months, I'm guessing it will ask on CD9. Maybe it will go straight to high instead of reading low on CD9. I'm not taking anything this month until after ovulation because I don't want it delayed again.

SLH, that was going to be my question exactly. My first cycle, it asked me to POAS on CD6. This cycle, I'm on CD6 today and it just went straight to low and didn't ask me to POAS. Does it ask you to POAS second cycle on CD7 or CD9? I got a high on CD8 last cycle though. Does it change every month or is it different from person to person? 

I think not taking anything until after O is a good idea! I'm also going to stop taking my teas (red raspberry and green tea) after O and just take it the beginning of the cycle. Don't want anything affecting my TWW!


----------



## moonriver

meechan - congrats on your high! hope you get to see the egg soon!

2016 - welcome to your first cycle. most of us are on cycle 2 so we have lots of experience on cycle 1 and would be glad to answer your questions. hope you get lucky this cycle!


----------



## Pookabear

It asked me to poas on cd 8 this 2nd cycle, and i got lows until day 15, welcome 2016 we are glad to have another with us! and meechan congrats on your high, fingers crossed for your peak soon


----------



## KMIL

Hello ladies
I'm on CD3 now if my 2nd cycle using the CBFM I think I will have to POAS a bit later this month because I didn't get my 1st peak until CD22 hopefully I won't go through as many sticks this month, I used 19 on my 1st month.

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> It asked me to poas on cd 8 this 2nd cycle, and i got lows until day 15, welcome 2016 we are glad to have another with us! and meechan congrats on your high, fingers crossed for your peak soon

I'm glad to know this. I was under the impression that it only asked you on cd6,7 or 9.


----------



## Pookabear

Yes, I thought the same as you until this month when It showed me different


----------



## lublymummy1

Im on cd 11 had peaks on cd 9 and 10 and today keep getting bad cramps in pelvis, now on tww keeping all crossed this is the month for us


----------



## kmp

I LOVE my CBFM! First month of using it and I peaked on Aug 5 and 6 and just got my BFP on Aug 19th and I think I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Good luck to everyone!


----------



## Pookabear

Lubly good luck and babydust to you!! i hope it is your month too!! do you chart?


----------



## Pookabear

kmp I bet you are beyond excited!! I know that I would be too! I am so happy for you!! I love when we get bfps!!


----------



## 2016

lublymummy1...Wow that is fantastic early ov! I am quite jealous as I normally have to wait until CD22! :dohh:

kmp...such fantastic happy news! Congratulations! :yipee:


----------



## SLH

kmp said:


> I LOVE my CBFM! First month of using it and I peaked on Aug 5 and 6 and just got my BFP on Aug 19th and I think I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Good luck to everyone!

That's awesome congratulations. I got my peaks on August 5 and 6 too, but I got a bfn. What days did you bd?


----------



## Dyme_Diva40

Congrads KMP.:happydance::happydance:

I love hearing BFP news from the CBFM.


----------



## lublymummy1

Pookabear said:


> Lubly good luck and babydust to you!! i hope it is your month too!! do you chart?

Thanks chick and no i dont do the charting buisness, just the monitor, had early ov last month too :D baby dust to you too hun, lets hope this is all our months


----------



## lublymummy1

2016 said:


> lublymummy1...Wow that is fantastic early ov! I am quite jealous as I normally have to wait until CD22! :dohh:
> 
> kmp...such fantastic happy news! Congratulations! :yipee:

this is my second month of using monitor, bought it brand new, and had the same last month as well, but i dont seem to be getting any highs before the peak, lets hope its all our month, hate the tww baby dust to you :D


----------



## lublymummy1

kmp said:


> I LOVE my CBFM! First month of using it and I peaked on Aug 5 and 6 and just got my BFP on Aug 19th and I think I am the happiest girl in the world!!! Good luck to everyone!

Aww congrats hun, first month as well hey :D did you get any highs before your peak?..........did you just dtd on peaks?


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you lubly!! i didn't used to chart either just start this month off and on, it has been helpful so far! This is also my 2nd month with cbfm also, The 1st moth i got no lows, highs until my peak on days 15 &16 and this cycle I got my peaks a little late for me on 18 &19, I hope this is everyones month as well we could really use some bfps in here, we all deserve them!


----------



## lublymummy1

Pookabear said:


> Thank you lubly!! i didn't used to chart either just start this month off and on, it has been helpful so far! This is also my 2nd month with cbfm also, The 1st moth i got no lows, highs until my peak on days 15 &16 and this cycle I got my peaks a little late for me on 18 &19, I hope this is everyones month as well we could really use some bfps in here, we all deserve them!

yay someone else on 2nd month, i did do orp last month and that was positive when monitor showed peak, last month i had started tesing on cd6 had lows from cd6-cd8 then peak on cd9-10 then high cd11 then back to low on cd12 which im on today not cd11 as said earlier, my mistake, and its been exactly the same this month, shooting type cramping pains on/off today in pelvis, whether this means anything or not, lets hope we get our BFP this month, we defo deserve it and more


----------



## Pookabear

I hope it means something for you  how long have you been ttc prior to monitor? Its great that your cycles seem regular thats a wonderful sign!!


----------



## lublymummy1

Pookabear said:


> I hope it means something for you  how long have you been ttc prior to monitor? Its great that your cycles seem regular thats a wonderful sign!!

Thanks hun, we have been trying for just over 2 years now, had 5 miscarriages within that 5 years last one was about 14 months ago, its not like me and DH cant have any as we have a 3 and half year old and i have a 9 year old and a 8 year old from previous relationship, it does work out that my lutheal phase works out around 18/19 days, cant seem to find out much about the long lutheal phase anywhere, so not sure if this is too long, how long have you been ttc for hun?


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank you lubly!! i didn't used to chart either just start this month off and on, it has been helpful so far! This is also my 2nd month with cbfm also, The 1st moth i got no lows, highs until my peak on days 15 &16 and this cycle I got my peaks a little late for me on 18 &19, I hope this is everyones month as well we could really use some bfps in here, we all deserve them!

That's too funny. The same thing happened to me. The first cycle I got peaks on cd 15 and 16 and then on my second month I got peaks on CD 18 and 19. I wonder if our third month will be the same. Actually, wait I take that back....you are not going to use it for a third month. :baby:


----------



## Pookabear

Lubly, I have been trying this time just since our wedding in may,and that is great that you have children already but so sorry to hear about the miscarriages I know that has to be hard to deal with that! i'm not sure how the luteal phase thing works unless it is toos short, don't know about if there is a too long...

SLH..wow I didn't even realize!! That is awesome!! aww I hope I get my bfp this month but if I don't it would be neat to find out if our cycles are the same next time around  

Today I keep getting sweaty off and on for no reason and just feel under the weather kiind of I hope I'm not coming down with something before we go away


----------



## meechan

Today is CD12 and the reading is high. Can't wait to get my first 'Peak' :).


----------



## moonriver

Good morning ladies!

Congrats to KMP! That is wonderful news indeed, we've been waiting for a BFP for a while now...:happydance:

As for me, I'm on CD9 and it finally asked me to POAS today and gave me a 'high'. I saw two lines on the stick and they were almost identical so hoping my 'peak' is right around the corner!

lubly - fingers crossed for you.

here's to a great week for all of us! :dust:


----------



## babbella

hi guys, the witch is due this wk at some point. Cant Wait to start cycle 2, Hopefully the monitor will pick up some peaks this time.


----------



## 2016

CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?

I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...

Do you girls all try BD on high days?


----------



## moonriver

2016 said:


> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?

not sure about when you'd get your highs 2016 since cbfm seems to vary month to month and person to person but my guess is a few days before your expected peak. i think following up with OPKs is a great idea and i'm planning to do the same this cycle.

i think most people including us only BD on every other high day, every peak day, and then again, the next high day after the peak.


----------



## moonriver

babbella said:


> hi guys, the witch is due this wk at some point. Cant Wait to start cycle 2, Hopefully the monitor will pick up some peaks this time.

yes, i'm hoping for some peaks this time too!

good luck babebella! hope you don't even have to start cycle 2!


----------



## SLH

2016 said:


> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?

I ovulated on cd19 last month and I got my high starting on CD12. You should expect to see a high sometime after CD10.

I wouldn't BD on every high day just because you might get tired out when your peak comes. Not to mention your OH's sperm might decrease from BD'ing too much.


----------



## SLH

babbella said:


> hi guys, the witch is due this wk at some point. Cant Wait to start cycle 2, Hopefully the monitor will pick up some peaks this time.

Maybe she won't come and you won't have to use the monitor for another cycle.


----------



## SLH

moonriver said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> Congrats to KMP! That is wonderful news indeed, we've been waiting for a BFP for a while now...:happydance:
> 
> As for me, I'm on CD9 and it finally asked me to POAS today and gave me a 'high'. I saw two lines on the stick and they were almost identical so hoping my 'peak' is right around the corner!
> 
> lubly - fingers crossed for you.
> 
> here's to a great week for all of us! :dust:

Good Morning!

That's awesome news about the monitor giving you a high reading. I think it will ask me to poas on CD9 too, and I hope it gives me a high reading. I hate getting low readings when I poas.

I'm afraid I screwed up my monitor last month because I fed it sticks I already peed on after it gave me my peak. I hope that doesn't affect it.


----------



## babbella

Don't think i'll b a first monther - no peaks, long cycles, only had sex on day 1 & 2 of 4 high day's and just generally ain't a lucky person lol.  xx


----------



## SLH

babbella said:


> Don't think i'll b a first monther - no peaks, long cycles, only had sex on day 1 & 2 of 4 high day's and just generally ain't a lucky person lol.  xx

There have been people who had all highs and no peaks and didn't have too much sex and they got pregnant. 

I understand what you mean about not being lucky. I'm one of the most unluckiest people I know. I'm surprised I got married and found my soul mate. I still can't believe it, so maybe my bad luck has come to an end and this will happen.


----------



## 2016

SLH said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?
> 
> I ovulated on cd19 last month and I got my high starting on CD12. You should expect to see a high sometime after CD10.
> 
> I wouldn't BD on every high day just because you might get tired out when your peak comes. Not to mention your OH's sperm might decrease from BD'ing too much.Click to expand...

Oooh any day now then! :happydance: Good point about the BDing...don't want to knacker him out! :haha: When I got pg with LO we :sex: on O-4, O-2, O-1 and ov day I wonder which one worked! :shrug:

Just noticed tonight I have two clear blue digi opk sticks that expired in May so might just have to pee on those too for good measure! :dohh:


----------



## SLH

2016 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?
> 
> I ovulated on cd19 last month and I got my high starting on CD12. You should expect to see a high sometime after CD10.
> 
> I wouldn't BD on every high day just because you might get tired out when your peak comes. Not to mention your OH's sperm might decrease from BD'ing too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh any day now then! :happydance: Good point about the BDing...don't want to knacker him out! :haha: When I got pg with LO we :sex: on O-4, O-2, O-1 and ov day I wonder which one worked! :shrug:
> 
> Just noticed tonight I have two clear blue digi opk sticks that expired in May so might just have to pee on those too for good measure! :dohh:Click to expand...

I think I may have to take a different approach to :sex: this month. 

Your little boy is so cute! If I have a boy his middle name will be David too. After my husband, dad, and husbands grandfather.


----------



## SLH

2016 said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?
> 
> I ovulated on cd19 last month and I got my high starting on CD12. You should expect to see a high sometime after CD10.
> 
> I wouldn't BD on every high day just because you might get tired out when your peak comes. Not to mention your OH's sperm might decrease from BD'ing too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh any day now then! :happydance: Good point about the BDing...don't want to knacker him out! :haha: When I got pg with LO we :sex: on O-4, O-2, O-1 and ov day I wonder which one worked! :shrug:
> 
> Just noticed tonight I have two clear blue digi opk sticks that expired in May so might just have to pee on those too for good measure! :dohh:Click to expand...

I have noticed from your charts that you have experience with progesterone cream. Is it any good? Did it help you? Do you think if I were to take it if I didn't need it that it would hurt me? I just bought some because of my short luteal phase but am afraid to take it if I don't need it.


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks gdane, I may have a drink or two!! Ladies, I have been getting a little concerned with how accurate adjusting my temps is, I have been using an online calulator and I have been waking up earlier all the time is why I've adjusted them, they do go up each day I just wonder if they are going up aas high as they are is possible, I have also noted the temps I took at different please let me know if u have any opinions


----------



## Pookabear

does anyone think I should just change them to the originals? I wish I would just stop waking up before the alarm goes off and I wouldnt have this problem


----------



## meechan

Darn. I just got my blood tested and i found out that I have no rubella antibody. Already get the vaccination and I have to wait one whole month before I can TTC again. Sigh.


----------



## 2016

SLH said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD9 and still low with no sign of a second line. Impatient.com :hissy:
> If I normally ov on CD22, when could I expect my first high?
> 
> I also wonder if it is going to work cos I have never ever had a positive OPK for example with FMU only SMU. Am starting OPKs with SMU tomorrow to see if the two methods agree...
> 
> Do you girls all try BD on high days?
> 
> I ovulated on cd19 last month and I got my high starting on CD12. You should expect to see a high sometime after CD10.
> 
> I wouldn't BD on every high day just because you might get tired out when your peak comes. Not to mention your OH's sperm might decrease from BD'ing too much.Click to expand...
> 
> Oooh any day now then! :happydance: Good point about the BDing...don't want to knacker him out! :haha: When I got pg with LO we :sex: on O-4, O-2, O-1 and ov day I wonder which one worked! :shrug:
> 
> Just noticed tonight I have two clear blue digi opk sticks that expired in May so might just have to pee on those too for good measure! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> I have noticed from your charts that you have experience with progesterone cream. Is it any good? Did it help you? Do you think if I were to take it if I didn't need it that it would hurt me? I just bought some because of my short luteal phase but am afraid to take it if I don't need it.Click to expand...

I use Wellsprings Serenity Natural progesterone cream after ov is confirmed (if you use it too soon you can delay or prevent ov!) My LP is normally about 9-10 days and it seems to extend it by a day or two. My tub says to use 1/8th tsp twice daily which is 14mg each use but I take double so am slapping on approx 56mg total a day. When the docs prescribe progesterone they give between 200mg and 800mg a day so 56mg isn't a huge amount but just enough to help a bit. I used it the cycle I fell pg with LO but it's very important to then keep using it until the end of 1st tri and wean off slowly...if not pg then just keep using until AF starts - even if you are spotting. Also rub it on fatty (butt, hips, breasts) or high blood flow areas (nape of neck, wrists) using a different area each time. I don't personally think it would hurt to use if not needed as long as you are consistent how you use it. Heck I've done way more damage to my cycle using AC and bvits!

meechan....awww that really sucks! I guess rather find out now that the worry while pg. :hugs:

afm...CD10 - low whoopdedoo. :dohh: And I can't find my OPKs!


----------



## moonriver

SLH - i hate lows too and am glad i didn't get any this month but now i'm just hoping for my peak! what day are you on? fingers crossed for your high on cd9!!!

meechan - sorry to hear that. are you going to continue to use the monitor though? it might be a good idea to let it learn your body for another month. 

update for today, cd10 and got a high. my estrogen line is still pretty dark but my LH line is definitely there although light. so, just waiting for my peak :juggle: !


----------



## SLH

I'm on CD8, and my machine hasn't asked me to test yet. I'm assuming it will ask me tomorrow on CD9. Hopefully, I can go straight to a high without seeing any lows first.


----------



## moonriver

yes, tomorrow is your day SLH! 

:dust:


----------



## meechan

moonriver said:


> SLH - i hate lows too and am glad i didn't get any this month but now i'm just hoping for my peak! what day are you on? fingers crossed for your high on cd9!!!
> 
> meechan - sorry to hear that. are you going to continue to use the monitor though? it might be a good idea to let it learn your body for another month.
> 
> update for today, cd10 and got a high. my estrogen line is still pretty dark but my LH line is definitely there although light. so, just waiting for my peak :juggle: !

Yeah, I'm still using the monitor. CD15 today and the reading is 'High'.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> I'm on CD8, and my machine hasn't asked me to test yet. I'm assuming it will ask me tomorrow on CD9. Hopefully, I can go straight to a high without seeing any lows first.

But I thought the monitor will definitely ask for the test on CD6??


----------



## meechan

How many days of 'High' do you guys usually have? Today is CD15 and I have '3 Lows' and '7 Highs'.


----------



## 2016

CD12 for me today and another low though the LH line is starting to appear and the oestrogen line seems lighter than before so I was really hoping for a high...:shrug:

Also I am spotting so WTH is going on??? Please please don't say my boy is royally screwed up like last time I was TTC. :nope:


----------



## babbella

meechan - from wot i understand if u didn't ovulate till l8r than the average on ur 1st month then it won't start testing u til a few days l8r. xxxx


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> I'm on CD8, and my machine hasn't asked me to test yet. I'm assuming it will ask me tomorrow on CD9. Hopefully, I can go straight to a high without seeing any lows first.
> 
> But I thought the monitor will definitely ask for the test on CD6??Click to expand...

Only on your first cycle using it. If you ovulate late, like I did for the last 2 months, then it will ask you to test on cd 7,8 or 9.


----------



## KMIL

CD9 and its asked me to POAS, it was low which I was expecting.
Hope everyone is doing ok!?!?


----------



## lublymummy1

Hiya all, well im 8dpo now and i no its prob 2 early 2 test so am guna wait til 14dpo


----------



## 2016

lublymummy1 said:


> Hiya all, well im 8dpo now and i no its prob 2 early 2 test so am guna wait til 14dpo

I got my BFP with LO at 9dpo...would probably wait until at least 10dpo though and if you can wait until 14dpo good on you! :thumbup:

Lots of luck and :dust:

AFM...still spotting today and another low on the monitor ho hum. :nope:


----------



## lublymummy1

2016 said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> Hiya all, well im 8dpo now and i no its prob 2 early 2 test so am guna wait til 14dpo
> 
> I got my BFP with LO at 9dpo...would probably wait until at least 10dpo though and if you can wait until 14dpo good on you! :thumbup:
> 
> Lots of luck and :dust:
> 
> AFM...still spotting today and another low on the monitor ho hum. :nope:Click to expand...

Aww congrats hun, i have 20miu tests so i may brave and do one 10dpo and if no il try again 14dpo, :D


----------



## SLH

Hey everyone, I'm on CD11 and still getting high readings, but lots of cm. How is everyone doing?

I don't think I will be brave this month and take a pregnancy test. Last month was so devastating. I'm waiting until after AF is due.


----------



## wookie130

Hey, I'm jumping in on this discussion! I had a missed miscarriage @ 10 weeks along (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks) on July 18th, and had a D & C the same day. Sort of had a mini-AF that began on Aug.12, and lasted only 2 days, which is quite short for me. I started using my CBFM on that day, and started POAS on cycle day 6, which I guess is typical. High days were 8, 9, 10, and 11, and finally on CD 12, I got my first peak. I'm sure I BD'd on one of my high days, and we BD'd the afternoon of that 1st peak. CD 13 was my second peak, yesterday I had a high, and today I have a low. To my understanding this is pretty textbook behavior for the CBFM, and I'm shocked it worked so well on my first month using it. Anyway, I'm 2 or 3 dpo, and I'm having all kinds of abdominal twinges. I was having ovulation twinges on my 2nd peak day, and now I'm just having lower abdominal twinges. I don't know if this is a good thing or not, nor can I predict how long this cycle is going to be, since it can be all messed up for a while after a miscarriage.

Since I only BD'd on the first peak, do I have a good chance at getting a BFP this month? I don't know when I can test, as it all depends on how long this cycle will actually be...


----------



## 2016

wookie130 said:


> Hey, I'm jumping in on this discussion! I had a missed miscarriage @ 10 weeks along (baby stopped growing at 6 weeks) on July 18th, and had a D & C the same day. Sort of had a mini-AF that began on Aug.12, and lasted only 2 days, which is quite short for me. I started using my CBFM on that day, and started POAS on cycle day 6, which I guess is typical. High days were 8, 9, 10, and 11, and finally on CD 12, I got my first peak. I'm sure I BD'd on one of my high days, and we BD'd the afternoon of that 1st peak. CD 13 was my second peak, yesterday I had a high, and today I have a low. To my understanding this is pretty textbook behavior for the CBFM, and I'm shocked it worked so well on my first month using it. Anyway, I'm 2 or 3 dpo, and I'm having all kinds of abdominal twinges. I was having ovulation twinges on my 2nd peak day, and now I'm just having lower abdominal twinges. I don't know if this is a good thing or not, nor can I predict how long this cycle is going to be, since it can be all messed up for a while after a miscarriage.
> 
> Since I only BD'd on the first peak, do I have a good chance at getting a BFP this month? I don't know when I can test, as it all depends on how long this cycle will actually be...

So sorry to hear about your mmc :hugs: I'm new to using the monitor but read somewhere that most women ov the day of their second peak. Your BD pattern sounds like you are def in with a chance and I would test no sooner than 10 days after that second peak ie. 10dpo. Lots of luck and :dust:


----------



## babbella

How long after the witch is due should i test guys. I Don't have any signs of the witch or pregnancy but witch should've been here around Thurs or Fri just gone. :-s


----------



## 2016

babbella said:


> How long after the witch is due should i test guys. I Don't have any signs of the witch or pregnancy but witch should've been here around Thurs or Fri just gone. :-s

Test now!!! You never know, I had no symptoms with LO. :thumbup:


----------



## 2016

CD16 and still getting lows...it's like getting a bfn every morning. :nope: So does this mean next cycle the monitor wouldn't ask me to start testing until CD15? I just feel like I am wasting so many tests!

How is everyone else? Seems to have gone quiet on here...


----------



## moonriver

hey everyone! i'm on cd 15 and still a "high" reading. i better get a peak this cycle or i'm chucking my cbfm out the window. 

2016, i totally share your frustrations with the monitor! it's starting to seem to me that it's just a way to get you buy more and more sticks and spend more money. i don't want to have to take another blood test this month like i did last month to confirm ovulation, that's what i bought the monitor for. i was using opks to backup but i ran out a few days ago and now i have to get more of those too. really really really need to get a peak this month!


----------



## Pookabear

Hoping for our peak moonriver!!!


----------



## moonriver

Pookabear said:


> Hoping for our peak moonriver!!!

Yes, really hoping! what cd are you on Pookabear?


----------



## Pookabear

Im on 31 and getting ready to start af within the next couple days...hopefully next time around ill get my bfp


----------



## moonriver

did you not get a peak this cycle either? is it your 2nd cycle? hopefully, you'll get a bfp this cycle and it'll be your last cycle.

babydust to you! :dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you, I hope the same for you!! I got a peak it just didn't work, im going on my 3rd with cbfm once af gets here, im crampy today so I know she is almost hereby


----------



## 2016

Pookabear said:


> Thank you, I hope the same for you!! I got a peak it just didn't work, im going on my 3rd with cbfm once af gets here, im crampy today so I know she is almost hereby

Have you tested though? Cramps don't always mean AF is on the way...there's always hope. :dust:


----------



## lublymummy1

well 11dpo and having similiar AF type cramps and pain in my right side, so i think im possibly out for this month, meaning this month will be my 3rd month with cbfm :(


----------



## Pookabear

Thank yu 2016  I tested yesterday and got a bfn, I also had no symptoms this month and now I'm spotting ( which I always get before Af) I can just feel it coming! The one positive thing I will say this month Is I believe I have less days of spotting, it may be due to the new prenatal i took this month maybe the b vitamin in it or something in it helped,because I usually get spotting long before cramping then when the cramping comes I know af is almost here, this time only had a little bit and cramping today so we will see , they do say 3rd time is a charm so we will see how it goes..I keep considering trying preseed b vits etc. but am afraid I will try too much to soon, but I am just so anxious for it to happen


----------



## Pookabear

Lubly the twinges may be a good sign keep your head up!! And so may be your cramping..Have you yet tested?


----------



## duckytwins

hi girls! can i join you? i used a cbfm when ttc my boys and almost 6 years later, i'm using it again. i messed it up the last time because we flew to california and being 4 time zones behind, i couldn't figure out when to test. turns out, we came home pg with twins! 

here's to hoping it works for everyone (and hopefully me again!) 

good luck!


----------



## 2016

Pookabear said:


> Thank yu 2016  I tested yesterday and got a bfn, I also had no symptoms this month and now I'm spotting ( which I always get before Af) I can just feel it coming! The one positive thing I will say this month Is I believe I have less days of spotting, it may be due to the new prenatal i took this month maybe the b vitamin in it or something in it helped,because I usually get spotting long before cramping then when the cramping comes I know af is almost here, this time only had a little bit and cramping today so we will see , they do say 3rd time is a charm so we will see how it goes..I keep considering trying preseed b vits etc. but am afraid I will try too much to soon, but I am just so anxious for it to happen

Awww sorry about the bfn but great news that you've had less spotting. I pray you will get your turn really soon. :flower:

AFM - CD17 and another LOW!!!!! Seriously???? I'm bored now - 12 CBFM sticks peed on and I am convinced the machine is stuck on low. :nope:


----------



## babbella

well just tested and got a negative result but i was 14 days past my high days on Friday just gone and no sign of witch yet either. :-( :-(


----------



## meechan

CD20 today and started to have some brown discharge like always before the AF. No 'Peak' this cycle also :(.


----------



## moonriver

good luck to you pookabear! we're all rooting for you!

meechan - sorry to hear that! which cycle are you on? i didn't get one last cycle either and am not so sure i will this cycle either! 

2016 - i'm on cd17 and still high! i'm starting to wonder about this monitor. now, not only do i have to worry about a 'bfp' but also a 'peak'. really don't need this added stress which is what this monitor was supposed to lessen but now i'm not so sure. well, at least we are cycle buddies!


----------



## 2016

moonriver....well at least I'm not alone :friends: what day do you normally ov? My normal is CD19-CD22 and I normally dont feel this stressed cos I just start OPKs on CD15. My OPKs have been totally blank so far but today there was a hint of a line. Here's me squinting for a hint of a line on an OPK! :dohh:
I've seen loads of preggo charts on FF where the person got all lows then suddenly got a peak, so that's the dream I'm living right now. :haha:


----------



## lublymummy1

Pooka, yeh i tested this morning and a BFN, still keeping fingers crossed tho, what month u on with monitor hun?


----------



## meechan

moonriver said:


> good luck to you pookabear! we're all rooting for you!
> 
> meechan - sorry to hear that! which cycle are you on? i didn't get one last cycle either and am not so sure i will this cycle either!
> 
> 2016 - i'm on cd17 and still high! i'm starting to wonder about this monitor. now, not only do i have to worry about a 'bfp' but also a 'peak'. really don't need this added stress which is what this monitor was supposed to lessen but now i'm not so sure. well, at least we are cycle buddies!

I'm in cycle 2.


----------



## KMIL

Hi Ladies
I'm now on CD 14 still low at the moment, its getting very fustrating that you use so many stick to actually get to a high...oh well.


----------



## KMIL

2016 said:


> CD16 and still getting lows...it's like getting a bfn every morning. :nope: So does this mean next cycle the monitor wouldn't ask me to start testing until CD15? I just feel like I am wasting so many tests!
> 
> How is everyone else? Seems to have gone quiet on here...

Hello...
I'm hoping that next month it will ask to POAS a bit later, my 1st month it asked me on CD6, this month CD9 but i'm on CD14 and still low as i do have long cycles. 
When do you normally start to get highs and peaks?
I got my first high last month on CD19, the peak on CD22 and CD23.


----------



## Pookabear

Lubly Im going on cycle 3 with cbfm, I hope your bfn was a fluke!! 

Moonriver and 2016 thank you so much!! Got my fingers crossed for you also!!

Meechan-I go through the same thing with the brown discharge every month and who knows why but I know how bad it sucks, my temps are gradually going down is that normal before af or are they supposed to shoot down fast before it? anyone know?


----------



## 2016

KMIL said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD16 and still getting lows...it's like getting a bfn every morning. :nope: So does this mean next cycle the monitor wouldn't ask me to start testing until CD15? I just feel like I am wasting so many tests!
> 
> How is everyone else? Seems to have gone quiet on here...
> 
> Hello...
> I'm hoping that next month it will ask to POAS a bit later, my 1st month it asked me on CD6, this month CD9 but i'm on CD14 and still low as i do have long cycles.
> When do you normally start to get highs and peaks?
> I got my first high last month on CD19, the peak on CD22 and CD23.Click to expand...

Its my first month with CBFM so I don't know but will come on here and jump for joy when I do get a high/peak!


----------



## KMIL

2016 said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD16 and still getting lows...it's like getting a bfn every morning. :nope: So does this mean next cycle the monitor wouldn't ask me to start testing until CD15? I just feel like I am wasting so many tests!
> 
> How is everyone else? Seems to have gone quiet on here...
> 
> Hello...
> I'm hoping that next month it will ask to POAS a bit later, my 1st month it asked me on CD6, this month CD9 but i'm on CD14 and still low as i do have long cycles.
> When do you normally start to get highs and peaks?
> I got my first high last month on CD19, the peak on CD22 and CD23.Click to expand...
> 
> Its my first month with CBFM so I don't know but will come on here and jump for joy when I do get a high/peak!Click to expand...

Hi!
Do you have quite long cycles? mine are normally about 32 days sometimes reaching 34 so i'm not expecting my highs for a few more days.

Good luck!!!


----------



## 2016

KMIL said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> CD16 and still getting lows...it's like getting a bfn every morning. :nope: So does this mean next cycle the monitor wouldn't ask me to start testing until CD15? I just feel like I am wasting so many tests!
> 
> How is everyone else? Seems to have gone quiet on here...
> 
> Hello...
> I'm hoping that next month it will ask to POAS a bit later, my 1st month it asked me on CD6, this month CD9 but i'm on CD14 and still low as i do have long cycles.
> When do you normally start to get highs and peaks?
> I got my first high last month on CD19, the peak on CD22 and CD23.Click to expand...
> 
> Its my first month with CBFM so I don't know but will come on here and jump for joy when I do get a high/peak!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> Do you have quite long cycles? mine are normally about 32 days sometimes reaching 34 so i'm not expecting my highs for a few more days.
> 
> Good luck!!!Click to expand...

My cycles are normally 29-34 days with ov CD19-22 and a LP of 9-12 days. I know I shouldn't be expecting highs so soon but I guess poas every day from CD6 has made impatient. :blush: Feel so frustrated every cycle when I see people oving from cd10 and it feels like I wait and wait only for it to all end too fast due to my crappy short LP. Guess I shouldn't complain cos it takes some people 60+ days to ov and others don't ov at all.


----------



## SLH

Hi everyone. I hope you are all doing good. I'm on cd 15 and my monitor is still reading high. It has been high since cd9. Last month I got a peak on cd18. My estrogen line is getting really light and the LH line is getting darker. The last time that happened my monitor peaked on the next day so I'm hoping it peaks tomorrow. I hope everyone gets their peaks soon. 

Pookabear, your chart looks good. Even though your temperature is going down, it hasn't dropped dramatically so you're still in. Some people even spot when they get their BFP's.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI, 

I am getting really confused. The instructions with the CBFM says to use first morning urine, but when i read posts about OPK and LH surges the suggestion seems to be to test a few hours after waking (which would be impossible for me as i would be at work).... so currently i test between 6 and 8 in the mornings, day 22 and still only on a high, could the FMU be a problem?

Dawn


----------



## SLH

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI,
> 
> I am getting really confused. The instructions with the CBFM says to use first morning urine, but when i read posts about OPK and LH surges the suggestion seems to be to test a few hours after waking (which would be impossible for me as i would be at work).... so currently i test between 6 and 8 in the mornings, day 22 and still only on a high, could the FMU be a problem?
> 
> Dawn

I think opk's are are different in that sense. I always get peaks and I use fmu. It says you should in the instructions so I don't see why it would be a problem. 
I'm sure you will get a peak soon!


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you SLH, How are you doing??


----------



## Pookabear

I know af is coming I wish she would just show her face already, I can't stand when she half way shows up and it gos away and comes back ...etc over and over just get here so i can get you over with lol and so I can start a new cbfm cycle,, It can be so annoying


----------



## 2016

I have to dash off this morning but just wanted to say...

HIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Huzzah!!!!!! :wohoo: Hubby is away on business tomorroww though...typical :dohh: Wonder how many highs before I peak?


----------



## KMIL

Morning all!
CD15 and I've got my first high, which is 4 days earlier than last month, maybe I will not be using as many sticks as I thought...just hope my peak comes too!!!
:happydance::dust::dust:


----------



## 2016

KMIL...you and I are on a high together today then. Good luck :dust:


----------



## meechan

Hi ladies,

Today is CD21 and the monitor stops asking for testing stick (and there's a flashing m on it too). This is what I got in cycle 2:

CD6 - CD8 = LOW

CD9 - CD 20 = HIGH

No PEAk :(. That means I haven't ovulated this cycle?


----------



## KMIL

2016 said:


> KMIL...you and I are on a high together today then. Good luck :dust:

Yes we have!!
Let's hope your hubby is back in time for your peaks!

Good luck to you too:dust:


----------



## SLH

Cd 16 and I finally got a peak WOOHOO :happydance: I don't know why I'm this excited because I didn't get pregnant the last 2 months that it peaked so i don't think this month is going to be any different :cry:


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today is CD21 and the monitor stops asking for testing stick (and there's a flashing m on it too). This is what I got in cycle 2:
> 
> CD6 - CD8 = LOW
> 
> CD9 - CD 20 = HIGH
> 
> No PEAk :(. That means I haven't ovulated this cycle?

That is really odd. How long are your cycles usually? It shouldn't have stopped asking you and it shouldn't have started to flash the m button yet i don't think. I think you should call the helpline.


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank you SLH, How are you doing??

I'm good how are you? Remember that you're not out until AF fully get here.


----------



## Quaver

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today is CD21 and the monitor stops asking for testing stick (and there's a flashing m on it too). This is what I got in cycle 2:
> 
> CD6 - CD8 = LOW
> 
> CD9 - CD 20 = HIGH
> 
> No PEAk :(. That means I haven't ovulated this cycle?
> 
> That is really odd. How long are your cycles usually? It shouldn't have stopped asking you and it shouldn't have started to flash the m button yet i don't think. I think you should call the helpline.Click to expand...

It'll stop asking for sticks after 20 sticks.
Have you checked the lines? Did the pee end ever become darker?


----------



## Pookabear

Thanks SLH, Im super excited for you because of our peak!! I always get excited with the peaks too even after I dont get a bfp lol, I guess to us it just is so exciting because we know we are ovulating and at least something is going on in our bodies the right way LOL...This for me is the longest cycle ever..I would usually get af today cd 33 but still just spotting bfns on tests and just know im not pg this time around ...maybe its later because I o'd late this cycle...I am so happy though because my husband is changning shifts at work for a while, and will get to spend more time with him which means more BD LOL we may just catch the eggy this time


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thanks SLH, Im super excited for you because of our peak!! I always get excited with the peaks too even after I dont get a bfp lol, I guess to us it just is so exciting because we know we are ovulating and at least something is going on in our bodies the right way LOL...This for me is the longest cycle ever..I would usually get af today cd 33 but still just spotting bfns on tests and just know im not pg this time around ...maybe its later because I o'd late this cycle...I am so happy though because my husband is changning shifts at work for a while, and will get to spend more time with him which means more BD LOL we may just catch the eggy this time

Has your period started full flow? Your chart is looking too good for AF to be coming. It should be going way down not up. I hope the tests are wrong and the spotting stops. If AF does come at least you will get more time with your husband and have a better chance next cycle. My husband works from home so we are together 24/7, but our sex drives suck lol.


----------



## Pookabear

I know that feeling lol, nope no full flow just spotting and all the normal af symptoms! I was suprised its going up too, it was gradually going down but now its back up so we will see what happens.. my hubby doesn't like his shift change, but he's happy about more time together! I hope it gives us a better chance if it isn't our month this time


----------



## tiredofwait

I have used it for almost two years and it is helpful! I did get a BFP but had a m/c, but I timed it mainly with the monitor that month. GL and lots of baby dust going your way!!


----------



## moonriver

Pookabear said:


> I know that feeling lol, nope no full flow just spotting and all the normal af symptoms! I was suprised its going up too, it was gradually going down but now its back up so we will see what happens.. my hubby doesn't like his shift change, but he's happy about more time together! I hope it gives us a better chance if it isn't our month this time

Sorry to hear that Pookabear but I also have spotting every month so I definitely know what you're going through. It's frustrating to say the least. Hang in there and good luck to you! Glad you and your hubby can get some time together. :happydance:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you moonriver, I am so happy about it too, being as we only see eachother 2 days a week except for maybe 10 mins here or there, usually im in bed when he gets home and hes in bed when I get up for work..
Moonriver- I don't feel so alone now, I really would love to know what causes the spotting Ive been to dr. after dr. for it and no one can give me an answer and it just doesn't seem normal because i don't know many people that have it..at 1st I thought it was a lp defect but now I don't think so because I charted this month and my temps stay up for long enough, wouldn't my temp be down if i had a defect? I always get the brown discharge (spotting) off and on until af actually fully arrives and I can't wait until the day I don't see it or I get my bfp at least


----------



## SLH

Spotting isn't a defect i don't think. If you had a short lp your period would start under 10dpo. Im on the borderline of a short lp my period comes and my temps drop on 10dpo. I think my problem is depo and I think it will clear itself out eventually. 

You can expect AF to show once your temperature dramatically drops. Some have a small drop though.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> Today is CD21 and the monitor stops asking for testing stick (and there's a flashing m on it too). This is what I got in cycle 2:
> 
> CD6 - CD8 = LOW
> 
> CD9 - CD 20 = HIGH
> 
> No PEAk :(. That means I haven't ovulated this cycle?
> 
> That is really odd. How long are your cycles usually? It shouldn't have stopped asking you and it shouldn't have started to flash the m button yet i don't think. I think you should call the helpline.[/QUOTE)
> 
> Maybe I should put it this way. The monitor doest stop asking for the sticks. I realized that it has past the testing window time. But luckily my Af is due so I just pressed the m button. My cycle is a mess. Last cycle was 19 days and this cycle is 20 days. I am starting to think that whether I should use the monitor since I have a mess up cycle. What do you think, guys?Click to expand...


----------



## 2016

Well fortunately I didn't have to wait too long for my peak!! :happydance: My OPK was near enough positive yesterday so I was expecting it. At the moment it seems plain old OPKs are giving me an extra days warning or my fertile days though maybe it will get smarter next time.
Can't believe hubby is away for 2 days now!!!!!! :hissy:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank u slh!q well my temp was way down today ladies, so now im waiting for full flow, hqd more spotting this morning but no full flow quite yet, onto cycle 3 with te cbfm as soon as she shows her face! Maybe 3rd time will be a charming


----------



## SLH

Pookabear said:


> Thank u slh!q well my temp was way down today ladies, so now im waiting for full flow, hqd more spotting this morning but no full flow quite yet, onto cycle 3 with te cbfm as soon as she shows her face! Maybe 3rd time will be a charming

Im so sorry. I was really hoping that this would be your month. We can be on our third month together. Im pretty sure that the third moth will be a charm for us both. I really don't want to buy another pack of sticks lol. I want to start spending money on a baby not money on ttc a baby lol.


----------



## Pookabear

I so agree, and im all out I need more too, and its ok im used to af coming lol it sucks but the great thing is maybe we can get our bfps this time around together, and we will see if we peak the same days for the 3rd month in a row hehe, I considered when I get my sticks trying conceive plus for an extra boost, bit im tired of spending money on ttc as we'll


----------



## meechan

Hi ladies,

I reset my monitor this morning coz I think I mess up the monitor real bad. In order for it to be as accurate as possible, I decided to just start over again. Hope this month I can see the eggy :)


----------



## 2016

meechan...hope the reset sorts things out for you. :thumbup:

Question for everyone - I got my second peak today so that means today is ov day right? But my cervix has started to firm up already and my CM has turned creamy :shrug: I had TONS of EWCM yesterday and major ov pains/nausea which I always get on ov day so I wonder if it maybe happened late last night or in the early hours of this morning. :shrug: I guess we still have a few hours left so am gonna pounce on hubby when he walks through the door tonight. :haha:


----------



## SLH

I'm not sure but my second peak was yesterday and I ovulated yesterday. I could feel my DH hitting something during sex yesterday and I assume it was my cervix. My cm was dry and today it turned creamy. My temperature shot up today so I ovulated yesterday. Some people ovule on the high after their peak. I guess you'll have to see what your temperature says. :dust: :dust:


----------



## lublymummy1

cd 25 15dpo AF due in 4 days, went to have pee this morning when i wiped myself sorry TMI i noticed a little bit of light brownish discharge, not sure if this possibly my month but seems a lil late to be implantation, keeping fingers crossed, took hpt and BFN so it may just be that AF is on her way, has anyone else had this and went on to have a BFP????


----------



## Pookabear

i believe some ladies do have that with bfp, i have had the discharge every month but no bfp for me, but i still have hope for you

SLH- Yay for your peak!!! I hope you got that little eggy!!
I'm still spotting grrrr........and no full flow I dont know what happend this cycle, I need af to show so that I can start my new cycle
Its so annoying, longest cycle for me 
I think I'm going to go with conceive plus this month and the sticks but I need to get them ordered so they wil be here when af fully arrives


----------



## wookie130

SLH, good luck! Hopefully you caught that egg!


----------



## duckytwins

i guess i'll need my monitor again this month... i think i'm out. :sad1:


----------



## 2016

My two peaks went to high yesterday so I presume that's it but the monitor is still asking for stiicks. I don't want to waste them as it will most certainly be low and my temps have pretty much confirmed ov. Will it confuse it if I miss the test? Too late anyway as I have peed already! :haha:


----------



## Quaver

After the first Peak, the monitor stops reading the sticks and give you another Peak, High then Low automatically.
Stop feeding the sticks after the 1st Peak, it won't confuse the monitor:flower:


----------



## 2016

Thanks Quaver...But it kept asking for sticks and is still asking for them now? :shrug: It is one hungry monitor! :haha:


----------



## KMIL

Got my peak this morning....yippeee!!


----------



## KMIL

2016 said:


> Thanks Quaver...But it kept asking for sticks and is still asking for them now? :shrug: It is one hungry monitor! :haha:

Some people on here have mentioned anout using your last used stick & put that in the monitor just so it has one x


----------



## 2016

KMIL said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Quaver...But it kept asking for sticks and is still asking for them now? :shrug: It is one hungry monitor! :haha:
> 
> Some people on here have mentioned anout using your last used stick & put that in the monitor just so it has one xClick to expand...

Glad to hear you got your peak! :yipee: Feels good doesn't it? What CD are you?

I guess I could give it one of my old LOW sticks so it doesn't get confused. It's still asking for one even though I'm outside the window. :shrug:


----------



## SLH

2016 said:


> Thanks Quaver...But it kept asking for sticks and is still asking for them now? :shrug: It is one hungry monitor! :haha:

Lol. 

My monitor asked for sticks pretty much until I got my next period. It was very annoying. I fed it used sticks, but I ended up getting a lOt of highs so I think i may have messed up my monitor. It still gave me peaks though so that made me happy. 

No matter what, the monitor will ask for 10 or 20 sticks. If you get your peak when using the 11th stick, the monitor will ask for 9 more sticks. If you peak on the 5th stick, it will ask you for 5 more sticks. I think you should just ignore it.


----------



## SLH

KMIL said:


> Got my peak this morning....yippeee!!

Woohoo for your peak. I hope the :spermy: meets the egg and you get your BFP in two weeks. This thread is due for BFP's. I haven't seen any in a while. 
:dust:


----------



## KMIL

2016 said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Quaver...But it kept asking for sticks and is still asking for them now? :shrug: It is one hungry monitor! :haha:
> 
> Some people on here have mentioned anout using your last used stick & put that in the monitor just so it has one xClick to expand...
> 
> Glad to hear you got your peak! :yipee: Feels good doesn't it? What CD are you?
> 
> I guess I could give it one of my old LOW sticks so it doesn't get confused. It's still asking for one even though I'm outside the window. :shrug:Click to expand...

I'm on CD19 for my first peak whereas last month it was about CD22.

When I started going from high to low that was when I put a used low stick in. I used 19 sticks last month & I have only used 10 so far this monthwhich makes a difference.


----------



## KMIL

SLH said:


> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Got my peak this morning....yippeee!!
> 
> Woohoo for your peak. I hope the :spermy: meets the egg and you get your BFP in two weeks. This thread is due for BFP's. I haven't seen any in a while.
> :dust:Click to expand...

Yes I agree we definately need to more BFP


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Help please ladies!

Headed off early to a craft fair this morning. Left hubby instructions to press the 'm' button for me this morning (the :witch: turned up yesterday afternoon)

I asked him to press the m-button at 9am...but he forgot and didn't press it until after 1pm....! :nope::dohh:

Can I press it again tomorrow morning, as if starting another new month, and then hold it on to CD2 or will that just confuse the poor little CBFM?:shrug:


----------



## FuzzyCaz

FuzzyTB said:


> Help please ladies!

Nobody? :cry:


----------



## KMIL

FuzzyTB said:


> FuzzyTB said:
> 
> 
> Help please ladies!
> 
> Nobody? :cry:Click to expand...

Hi!
I'm sure you can re-set your monitor because you get up to day 5 after that you can not change it.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

KMIL said:


> FuzzyTB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuzzyTB said:
> 
> 
> Help please ladies!
> 
> Nobody? :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi!
> I'm sure you can re-set your monitor because you get up to day 5 after that you can not change it.Click to expand...

Thanks KMIL - I'll give that a go tomorrow morning :flower:


----------



## noree

Hiya Fuzzytb, just hold the m button down until it says says 2 instead of day one at the time that suits you, you are fine it will work x


----------



## SLH

Like the others have said. Hold the m button down to reset it. You won't have a problem. I'm sorry the :witch: got you.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm 12 dpo, and was getting antsy to pee on something, so I took a Dollar Tree hpt this morning, and got a BFN.

I'm kind of sensing that I'm officially out of it this month, as I don't have that same gut feeling of pregnancy that I had with my angel baby. I feel like AF is just around the corner. Blah.


----------



## KMIL

CD22 my monitor has gone back to low now, so it's just a waiting game for me now!


----------



## Pookabear

You never know wookie it could still be your month give it a few more days and try again just incase!


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies :flower:, 
I was on this thread a while back but decided to give it myself a break after my second ectopic xxx ive got 2 beautiful children already xx will be starting back on the cbfm when i get my next af which should be around 17/18th sep but i go away on sunday for a week so will have to set it when i get home xxx good luck to everyone trying and plenty of :dust: cant wait to join in when i get back xxxx


----------



## 2016

lovebeingmum said:


> Hi ladies :flower:,
> I was on this thread a while back but decided to give it myself a break after my second ectopic xxx ive got 2 beautiful children already xx will be starting back on the cbfm when i get my next af which should be around 17/18th sep but i go away on sunday for a week so will have to set it when i get home xxx good luck to everyone trying and plenty of :dust: cant wait to join in when i get back xxxx

Sorry to hear about your ectopics - you will see from my siggy I've been there twice too. Don't know about you but I will be forever worried it will happen again but just have to get on with it.
Really hope the monitor is lucky for you, I'm on my first cycle using it but found it a little frustrating due to my late ov.
Enjoy your hols and :dust:.


Afm...I find some 6dpo the hardest and this is one of them! So close to testing at 9dpo, yet so far! :hissy: I always start testing early now cos I got a half decent bfp with LO at 9dpo but both ectopics stayed bfn until 15dpo. The earlier I can see the positive the more reassured I am it's in the right place (until they can scan).

How is everyone else today? :flower:


----------



## meechan

CD7 and get a HIGH.


----------



## MrsFX

I've come to seek advice from the expert cbfm users. I usually wake in the early hours needing a wee and so catch some fmu at about 3:30 and put the stick in the pot for 15 secs later when I've woken up properly. 
. Today I slept through to 6:30 so I just thought I'd pee on the stick for the 3 secs it suggests. 
Today is cd 12 and I have had highs for the past 3 days. Today I got a peak. I usually get peaks cd 13/14 but have on cd11 before. 
Do u think it's because I tested differently that I got a false peak or it's a coincidence? 
Please help
Thanks. X


----------



## SLH

MrsFX said:


> I've come to seek advice from the expert cbfm users. I usually wake in the early hours needing a wee and so catch some fmu at about 3:30 and put the stick in the pot for 15 secs later when I've woken up properly.
> . Today I slept through to 6:30 so I just thought I'd pee on the stick for the 3 secs it suggests.
> Today is cd 12 and I have had highs for the past 3 days. Today I got a peak. I usually get peaks cd 13/14 but have on cd11 before.
> Do u think it's because I tested differently that I got a false peak or it's a coincidence?
> Please help
> Thanks. X

I don't think it would make a difference at all. The same thing has happened to me before and I chart so I know that I actually got a right peak. Taking the test in another way wouldn't affect it at all.
Can you use an opk?


----------



## MrsFX

Thanks SLH. I haven't got any opks. It was right when it happened before it's probably a coincidence. 
I can't wait to get into the Tww.


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm officially out this month. AF got me, and she came in a big bad way. I'm liable to believe this is REALLY my first genuine AF after my miscarriage and D&C in July. Between Aug. 12th and the 14th I had a light wierd flow, and I questioned if that was even a feasible period at all. My OB/gyn wanted us to wait 1 full cycle before TTC again, so I guess this is the real deal now. Bad cramping, and very heavy flow...it's awful. This is what I have been reading about in the TTC After A Loss forum...so, I pushed that "m" button this a.m., and it's back to square one. I just hope this bleeding doesn't last too long...we get married on Saturday, and I can't imagine having to worry about cramps and heavy pads and tampons. This sucks. I just hope and pray this month we can get pregnant with a bean that sticks for the full 9 months.


----------



## moonriver

Hi everyone! Just an update from me, looks like I'm out for this month as well as AF just got me today! So I'll be starting my cycle #3 in a few days. Do we really have no BFPs this month either? We are all in desperate need of some major babydust!

:dust:


----------



## SLH

Why is everyone getting AF? This can't be good. Our thread has to start getting lucky so we can talk about better things than our money hungry CBFM's. I'm sorry about AF getting everyone. She's due for me on Monday :(


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> CD7 and get a HIGH.

That's a good thing! I hope you get your peak soon!


----------



## moonriver

SLH said:


> Why is everyone getting AF? This can't be good. Our thread has to start getting lucky so we can talk about better things than our money hungry CBFM's. I'm sorry about AF getting everyone. She's due for me on Monday :(

You're right SLH. The tide has to turn soon. Maybe cycle #3 will be lucky! We really need some luck around here...


----------



## lublymummy1

im on my 4th month using cbfm, since i started been going from low to peak, and on cd 6 and asked for poas and its gone straight to high, usually have a peak on cd9-10. Is the monitor just got used to my cycles now im seeing a high?


----------



## heavenly

Hey ladies, can I ask a silly question? :wacko:

I have been using the CBFM for a couple of years, I was under the impression that as it showed highs and peaks majority of months...this meant I was ovulating. But then I find out recently......it doesn't. The only thing that will show this is taking my temp? I feel such a fool I have wasted the last couple of years and seeing I am 45, its not like I have a lot of time left! I am ordering a thermometer.


----------



## SLH

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, can I ask a silly question? :wacko:
> 
> I have been using the CBFM for a couple of years, I was under the impression that as it showed highs and peaks majority of months...this meant I was ovulating. But then I find out recently......it doesn't. The only thing that will show this is taking my temp? I feel such a fool I have wasted the last couple of years and seeing I am 45, its not like I have a lot of time left! I am ordering a thermometer.

Where did you hear that? A high indicates estrogen and a peak indicates LH. I use both the CBFM and take my temperature. I always ovulate when the machine gives me a peak. I don't think you would get a peak if you weren't ovulating.


----------



## 2016

I have heard neither a CBFM or a positive OPK can guarantee you are ovulating...but I personally think it's unlikely. Some docs have told me a temp rise doesn't guarantee ov either! :shrug: I feel it's good to temp even just a couple of cycles to help understand your body that bit better. :thumbup:

afm...I got a bfn yesterday and today on IC but at 7&8 dpo what do I expect? :dohh: Cracking open the FRER tomorrow. I know it's still early but I'm impatient!!!! :blush: I did get my bfp with LO at 9dpp though...


----------



## happygirl326

heavenly said:


> Hey ladies, can I ask a silly question? :wacko:
> 
> I have been using the CBFM for a couple of years, I was under the impression that as it showed highs and peaks majority of months...this meant I was ovulating. But then I find out recently......it doesn't. The only thing that will show this is taking my temp? I feel such a fool I have wasted the last couple of years and seeing I am 45, its not like I have a lot of time left! I am ordering a thermometer.

Last month when I saw my OB/GYN I asked if peaks on the monitor meant I was indeed ovulating. She said yes.


----------



## cylla2000

:)


----------



## 2016

BFN with an FRER this morning. I know it's early but I am still disappointed as I got a bfp with LO at 9dpo...:nope:


----------



## kmr1763

Hey girls! This is a seriously impressive thread! Anyway I just bought the cbfm and what do you know, af started yesterday, so I got to reset and start it over today! To reset it you have to insert a test stick, and since I saw no reason to waste a perfectly good test strip, I peed on it for fun. What do the lines mean? The first line, closest to the pee stick, is pretty dark, is this the estrogen or lh? Then the second line is faint to medium... Anyway, my cycles are between 15 and 19 days long, and I just started a b6 and 12 regimen and temping as well, hopefully these cycles are not anovulatory! Anyway, I couldn't find much info on the Internet about these clearblue test sticks ( apparently you are not supposed to interpret yourself... Where is the fun?!) and I just want to know which line is which here, and wondering if my dark lines raw normal for Cd 1!!


----------



## Lisa1

Quote:
Originally Posted by wantingagirl 
Hi Can anyone tell me which line is closest to the pee end and what the other line is? The pee end line is really faint and other line is exteremely dark? What does this mean? xx
The pee end line measures the estrogen and the other end your lh. As you approach ovulation the pee end line gets lighter and the lh end gets darker.

Hope that helps x


----------



## moonriver

2016 said:


> BFN with an FRER this morning. I know it's early but I am still disappointed as I got a bfp with LO at 9dpo...:nope:

Hang in there sweetie and good luck to you!


----------



## heavenly

SLH said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I ask a silly question? :wacko:
> 
> I have been using the CBFM for a couple of years, I was under the impression that as it showed highs and peaks majority of months...this meant I was ovulating. But then I find out recently......it doesn't. The only thing that will show this is taking my temp? I feel such a fool I have wasted the last couple of years and seeing I am 45, its not like I have a lot of time left! I am ordering a thermometer.
> 
> Where did you hear that? A high indicates estrogen and a peak indicates LH. I use both the CBFM and take my temperature. I always ovulate when the machine gives me a peak. I don't think you would get a peak if you weren't ovulating.Click to expand...

Thanks to everyone for their kind replies. Well that gives me some hope then!

I got a high today - CD11. We BD'd CD7, 9 and will be again tonight.


----------



## SLH

I had to press the m button this morning :cry: On to cycle number 4 with the clearblue fertility monitor.


----------



## 2016

:hugs: SLH. I have started spotting right on shedule with BFNs every day so I will be joining you tomorrow probably.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I will be joining you guys too tommorow, AF caught me :cry:. second cycle now on CBFM and 9 month TTC. really struggling emotionally :cry: :cry: :cry: 





2016 said:


> :hugs: SLH. I have started spotting right on shedule with BFNs every day so I will be joining you tomorrow probably.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Is my CBFM messing with my head?

On 3rd CBFM cycle now....first 2 cycles had lots of highs but no peaks.

This cycle....went from Low on CD8, then straight to Peak on CD9 & CD10 (today) - simply cannot believe I'm about to ovulate (or have possivle ov'd already)...OPKs don't think so either. And I'm not sure my temps are indicating it either.
Have only used 3 sticks so far this cycle...CD8, CD9 & CD10

So, what is my bleeping machine playing at?

I prayed for Peaks on my first 2 cycles, and now I finally have a Peak (at last!) I just don't believe it is telling me the truth :growlmad:


----------



## wookie130

FuzzyCaz said:


> Is my CBFM messing with my head?
> 
> On 3rd CBFM cycle now....first 2 cycles had lots of highs but no peaks.
> 
> This cycle....went from Low on CD8, then straight to Peak on CD9 & CD10 (today) - simply cannot believe I'm about to ovulate (or have possivle ov'd already)...OPKs don't think so either. And I'm not sure my temps are indicating it either.
> Have only used 3 sticks so far this cycle...CD8, CD9 & CD10
> 
> So, what is my bleeping machine playing at?
> 
> I prayed for Peaks on my first 2 cycles, and now I finally have a Peak (at last!) I just don't believe it is telling me the truth :growlmad:

I may sound like a nut, but what the cbfm may be playing at, is that you're about to ovulate. I'm not kidding. My experience with the thing, is that it's rarely wrong. I would get to bd'ing, and get to it TONIGHT. It is not unheard of to ovulate this soon in your cycle. I would BD today and tomorrow, and continue to use the OPKs. If you get another positive OPK, I would BD then too, just to cover your bases. Good luck, and catch that egg!


----------



## SLH

FuzzyCaz said:


> Is my CBFM messing with my head?
> 
> On 3rd CBFM cycle now....first 2 cycles had lots of highs but no peaks.
> 
> This cycle....went from Low on CD8, then straight to Peak on CD9 & CD10 (today) - simply cannot believe I'm about to ovulate (or have possivle ov'd already)...OPKs don't think so either. And I'm not sure my temps are indicating it either.
> Have only used 3 sticks so far this cycle...CD8, CD9 & CD10
> 
> So, what is my bleeping machine playing at?
> 
> I prayed for Peaks on my first 2 cycles, and now I finally have a Peak (at last!) I just don't believe it is telling me the truth :growlmad:

Your temperatures don't tell you when ovulation is going happen it only confirms it. I can usually see a temperature shift when I get high readings, but if you didn't have a high reading you might not see that, I'm not sure if you get that or not. Anyways, I doubt your monitor is wrong it has never been wrong for me. You can expect to ovulate in 12-36 hours and then your temperature will rise after you ovulate. Start BD'ing and good luck.


----------



## SLH

2016 said:


> :hugs: SLH. I have started spotting right on shedule with BFNs every day so I will be joining you tomorrow probably.

Thanks for the hug. That totally sucks that she's coming to get you too. :cry: Maybe this cycle will be our cycle. This is my fourth! I just had to spend a lot of money on more sticks and I even bought the smiley face sticks too.

I hope she stays away for you :hugs:


----------



## SLH

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I will be joining you guys too tommorow, AF caught me :cry:. second cycle now on CBFM and 9 month TTC. really struggling emotionally :cry: :cry: :cry:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs: SLH. I have started spotting right on shedule with BFNs every day so I will be joining you tomorrow probably.Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: I'm sorry she got you doesn't it suck? I was sad about it for days when my temperature dropped, but now that it's here I'm over it and can't wait to start peeing on sticks lol


----------



## Pookabear

sorry about AF ladies!! I know how it can bring you down!! keep your chin up and try again this month!! i hope that bfps get us all this time instead of that witch!!!!


----------



## SLH

There needs to be BFP's soon on this thread. There hasn't been one in a long time. I hope we all get them together soon!


----------



## 2016

The :witch: is here with 3 weeks to wait for ov...I was hoping that by taking the progesterone my doc prescribed I might get a longer LP, but no such luck. :cry:


----------



## heavenly

heavenly said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Hey ladies, can I ask a silly question? :wacko:
> 
> I have been using the CBFM for a couple of years, I was under the impression that as it showed highs and peaks majority of months...this meant I was ovulating. But then I find out recently......it doesn't. The only thing that will show this is taking my temp? I feel such a fool I have wasted the last couple of years and seeing I am 45, its not like I have a lot of time left! I am ordering a thermometer.
> 
> Where did you hear that? A high indicates estrogen and a peak indicates LH. I use both the CBFM and take my temperature. I always ovulate when the machine gives me a peak. I don't think you would get a peak if you weren't ovulating.Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks to everyone for their kind replies. Well that gives me some hope then!
> 
> I got a high today - CD11. We BD'd CD7, 9 and will be again tonight.Click to expand...


Got my peak today - CD12! Not bad for an old trout...still getting a peak! :blush: So we will be BDing again tonight as OH is away tomorrow.

Good luck everyone this month! :hugs:


----------



## moonriver

heavenly said:


> Got my peak today - CD12! Not bad for an old trout...still getting a peak! :blush: So we will be BDing again tonight as OH is away tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone this month! :hugs:

Congrats heavenly! Peak is great news! 

SLH - I know just how you feel. I'm thinking of buying the smileys again as well but then I wonder why I got the monitor in the first place? In any case, we started BDing early this cycle, right after my period ended and will keep it up every other day until my period ends no matter what the monitor tells me - peak or no peak! going to try something different to see if it works!

good luck to everyone!


----------



## wookie130

moonriver, sounds like a good plan! I wish both my OH and I had the sex drive to do this, but we're a couple of old farts trying to conceive #1, so we just try to time the BD sessions correctly!

SLH- I know your frustration. After losing my baby in July @ 10 weeks, I just desperately want another BFP, and I want it to stick...FULL-TERM! When the witch arrives, it's like another blow, and you're not sure if you can continue to carry on another month. It's hard. I'm only on cycle #2 since my miscarriage, but I'm not going to give up...neither should you. My practitioner does not want me to go longer ttc than 6 months before we look into a fertility specialist, as I'm 33, and she feels that the clock is ticking. Trust me, so do I!

Hey, a quick question for my fellow CBFM users on here, have any of you used soft cups after sex to help hold the semen/sperm in and close to the cervix? I'm kind of debating on whether or not to try these when I get my peak on the monitor...there's oodles of awesome reviews online about ladies using them as a fertility aid. What do you think?


----------



## Pookabear

I know a lot of the ladies on here use them and love them, and have seen a few bfps with ladies who used them... itried them but for me personally they are uncomfortable, but Im sure they work well..I havent heard the complaint of uncomfortable on here so its probably just me. Wouldn't hurt to try!!

Im on cd 13 and still high readings....I want my peak!


----------



## Pookabear

Moonriver- That sounds like the best idea!! Then you won't ake the chance in missing the right timring


----------



## heavenly

moonriver said:


> heavenly said:
> 
> 
> Got my peak today - CD12! Not bad for an old trout...still getting a peak! :blush: So we will be BDing again tonight as OH is away tomorrow.
> 
> Good luck everyone this month! :hugs:
> 
> Congrats heavenly! Peak is great news!
> 
> SLH - I know just how you feel. I'm thinking of buying the smileys again as well but then I wonder why I got the monitor in the first place? In any case, we started BDing early this cycle, right after my period ended and will keep it up every other day until my period ends no matter what the monitor tells me - peak or no peak! going to try something different to see if it works!
> 
> good luck to everyone!Click to expand...

Thank you! Got another peak today CD13, but OH is away tonight. But it's good news I am getting a peak!

I totally understand what you are going through, I have been using this monitor for a long time, but I put me being unsuccessful down to my age (I'm 45), but it is confusing every cycle, isn't it.


----------



## mistrybrown

This is my first month using the monitor - and im now on day 14 with still no movement from the 1 bar (low fertility) - not sure if im being paranoid (I am a worrier) - but how likely is it that i will get a change to medium or high in the first month? I know the monitor uses the first month to get used to your cycle, but i had a longer then usual period as well this month of 7 days (normally its 4/5 days max).
Has anyone else had any problems with the low fertility in the first month? when should it change?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI , i was using mine for the first month last month. i did not get my first high until CD17 and my first peak was CD 24. I would not worry too much yet. Some times it will not pick up peaks at all in the first cycle, but i am sure you should see a high soon

Dawn xx





mistrybrown said:


> This is my first month using the monitor - and im now on day 14 with still no movement from the 1 bar (low fertility) - not sure if im being paranoid (I am a worrier) - but how likely is it that i will get a change to medium or high in the first month? I know the monitor uses the first month to get used to your cycle, but i had a longer then usual period as well this month of 7 days (normally its 4/5 days max).
> Has anyone else had any problems with the low fertility in the first month? when should it change?


----------



## mistrybrown

Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI , i was using mine for the first month last month. i did not get my first high until CD17 and my first peak was CD 24. I would not worry too much yet. Some times it will not pick up peaks at all in the first cycle, but i am sure you should see a high soon
> 
> Dawn xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dawn - we've been trying since last May and i thought it was about time i got the monitor to help me out! I started off so excited about using this but its fading now - i know i'll be on cloud nine when i get a high!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Yes, i was elated when i got a high, ecstatic when the peak arrived Unfortunatly DH was poorly, so we did not DTD much last month. now enetering into my second month of using it, 9 month of TTC. this time i am saving the sticks after i have used them so i can look at the lines changing (sad i know) :wacko:
good luck with it all, let us know when you get that high

Dawn 


QUOTE=mistrybrown;12858557]


Dawnlouise30 said:


> HI , i was using mine for the first month last month. i did not get my first high until CD17 and my first peak was CD 24. I would not worry too much yet. Some times it will not pick up peaks at all in the first cycle, but i am sure you should see a high soon
> 
> Dawn xx
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Dawn - we've been trying since last May and i thought it was about time i got the monitor to help me out! I started off so excited about using this but its fading now - i know i'll be on cloud nine when i get a high!


----------



## Quaver

Dawnlouise30 said:


> this time i am saving the sticks after i have used them so i can look at the lines changing (sad i know) :wacko:

I have all my sticks labled with dates:haha:
I keep them in resealable bags in case it starts smelling:blush:


----------



## Pookabear

a lot of people save the sticks, i got a peakon 15 and16 firsts month,but second month not till 18 and19, so there is still hope,keep your head up


----------



## 2016

I was getting very frustrated of seeing lows the first month. Got a high on CD18, peak on CD19 and ovd CD20. I was using OPKs as well just to be sure I didn't miss it. They started to fade in on CD17 so I got an extra days warning from the OPKs.

Now on cycle 2 with CBFM. Good luck to you! :flower:


----------



## Pookabear

Thank you, good luck to you as well! I'm on cycle 3, on day 15 and still getting highs, can't wait for that peak


----------



## KMIL

Hello ladies! 
Well AF showed up last night do that's me out for cycle number 2. 
I think the pregnacare tables have helped with my LP as I got my peaks 3 days earlier thus month compared to the previous month and both cycles were 32 days.


----------



## keekeesaurus

whoops - wrong thread!


----------



## moonriver

Good morning ladies!

I have some wonderful news - as I mentioned earlier, we decided to switch our strategy this month and bd starting early on right after my period ended because I was frustrated that cbfm did not pick up my peak after 2 cycles.

Well, what do you know? CD 10 today and my monitor gave me a peak! It's my first peak ladies on cycle 3 of CBFM and I'm super elated. What a relief it is to see the little egg! :happydance:

So for those of you who aren't getting peaks in your first or second month, don't give up. I even had blood tests done because I just turned 30 and I refused to believe that I wasn't ovulating already. The blood tests confirmed that I ovulated but it was still frustrating not knowing when.

So I guess I ovulate early in the cycle, between CD10 and CD12...this is also good news considering I have a 24 - 28 day cycle so my LP is not short either.

Anyway, I'm super excited and wanted to share the good news with you ladies who've seen me go through my frustrations. We'll bd today, tomorrow, and the day after and see what happens! 

Good luck to everyone this cycle! :dust:


----------



## keekeesaurus

moonriver said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> I have some wonderful news - as I mentioned earlier, we decided to switch our strategy this month and bd starting early on right after my period ended because I was frustrated that cbfm did not pick up my peak after 2 cycles.
> 
> Well, what do you know? CD 10 today and my monitor gave me a peak! It's my first peak ladies on cycle 3 of CBFM and I'm super elated. What a relief it is to see the little egg! :happydance:
> 
> So for those of you who aren't getting peaks in your first or second month, don't give up. I even had blood tests done because I just turned 30 and I refused to believe that I wasn't ovulating already. The blood tests confirmed that I ovulated but it was still frustrating not knowing when.
> 
> So I guess I ovulate early in the cycle, between CD10 and CD12...this is also good news considering I have a 24 - 28 day cycle so my LP is not short either.
> 
> Anyway, I'm super excited and wanted to share the good news with you ladies who've seen me go through my frustrations. We'll bd today, tomorrow, and the day after and see what happens!
> 
> Good luck to everyone this cycle! :dust:

Woo! That's fantastic :thumbup:. I also got my first peak today and am on my first cycle using the CBFM so I share your excitement :hugs:. No chance to BD today as OH is working a mega shift. Which is a bummer. We had rumpy yesterday though and will do tomorrow if I have to tie him to the bed and do all the hard work myself :ninja::lolly::bunny:.

Lots of :dust: to you peak pal!


----------



## Pookabear

Yay!!! moonriver that is awesome!!! you had thought your peak would never show itself!! Get to bding  im so estatic for you! Highs for me and imon day 16, I didn't have this many highs last month booo for me lol


----------



## 2016

Yay moonriver :dust: to you!

Think I've messed up this cycle with the monitor. I set the m button on CD1 but cannot for the life of me remember what time I set it. Forgot about the testing window. :dohh: Now I'm CD6 so it's too late to correct it and I don't know at what time it's going to ask for the stick! Because my peak was on CD19 last cycle I'm thinking it will only start asking for sticks on CD11 but I only have 5 left and don't want to buy more. I will feed it old sticks until CD16 or until the OPKs start turning darker. 

I got far to stressed out last cycle and had a total meltdown when AF arrived so this cycle I am totally chilling about the whole thing. :thumbup: I normally take half a dozen sups but am only having my prenatal this time. Wish me luck.


----------



## meechan

This is my third month using the CBFM but I still get HIGH. Today is CD 18.


----------



## Pookabear

Meechan maybe we will both get our peaks tomorrow?? what did did you get it last moth?

2016- Good luck to you this month and lots of babydust to you!!
I am only taking prenatals too but the kind i have you are supposed to take 4 times a day and I cut back because I don't like them lol as soon as they are gone I'm moving on to a different type, these would be great for pregnancy but since I'm not yet pregnant I dont need the ginger and mint extract for morning sickness lol


----------



## moonriver

2016 said:


> Yay moonriver :dust: to you!
> 
> Think I've messed up this cycle with the monitor. I set the m button on CD1 but cannot for the life of me remember what time I set it. Forgot about the testing window. :dohh: Now I'm CD6 so it's too late to correct it and I don't know at what time it's going to ask for the stick! Because my peak was on CD19 last cycle I'm thinking it will only start asking for sticks on CD11 but I only have 5 left and don't want to buy more. I will feed it old sticks until CD16 or until the OPKs start turning darker.
> 
> I got far to stressed out last cycle and had a total meltdown when AF arrived so this cycle I am totally chilling about the whole thing. :thumbup: I normally take half a dozen sups but am only having my prenatal this time. Wish me luck.

Good luck 2016! I totally understand the frustrations so chilling is definitely the right approach. I think you're still good with the testing window because you can test within a 6 hour window. So even if you forget the exact time, if you remember an approximate hour, a few hours before or after should make no difference.


----------



## moonriver

keekeesaurus said:


> Woo! That's fantastic :thumbup:. I also got my first peak today and am on my first cycle using the CBFM so I share your excitement :hugs:. No chance to BD today as OH is working a mega shift. Which is a bummer. We had rumpy yesterday though and will do tomorrow if I have to tie him to the bed and do all the hard work myself :ninja::lolly::bunny:.
> 
> Lots of :dust: to you peak pal!

Thanks keekeesaurus! Congrats on your peak! It's funny that you say that because after waiting for a peak so long, I finally got it yesterday but wouldn't you know, hubby was too sick to bd after all. Just like you though, we bded the day before and today (2nd peak) and will again tomorrow so good luck to both of us, hope we caught the egg!


----------



## keekeesaurus

moonriver said:


> Thanks keekeesaurus! Congrats on your peak! It's funny that you say that because after waiting for a peak so long, I finally got it yesterday but wouldn't you know, hubby was too sick to bd after all. Just like you though, we bded the day before and today (2nd peak) and will again tomorrow so good luck to both of us, hope we caught the egg!

GL and FX'd - catch that little eggy! No BDing so far here, got another peak today but OH is super tired after a long work shift and not up for much except playing Football Manager in his PJs :nope:. 
Oh well, maybe later!
:dust:


----------



## 2016

moonriver said:


> 2016 said:
> 
> 
> Yay moonriver :dust: to you!
> 
> Think I've messed up this cycle with the monitor. I set the m button on CD1 but cannot for the life of me remember what time I set it. Forgot about the testing window. :dohh: Now I'm CD6 so it's too late to correct it and I don't know at what time it's going to ask for the stick! Because my peak was on CD19 last cycle I'm thinking it will only start asking for sticks on CD11 but I only have 5 left and don't want to buy more. I will feed it old sticks until CD16 or until the OPKs start turning darker.
> 
> I got far to stressed out last cycle and had a total meltdown when AF arrived so this cycle I am totally chilling about the whole thing. :thumbup: I normally take half a dozen sups but am only having my prenatal this time. Wish me luck.
> 
> Good luck 2016! I totally understand the frustrations so chilling is definitely the right approach. I think you're still good with the testing window because you can test within a 6 hour window. So even if you forget the exact time, if you remember an approximate hour, a few hours before or after should make no difference.Click to expand...

Daft thing is I can't remember an approximate hour! It could have been 2pm when I set it, I simply wasn't thinking. What an idiot I am! :dohh: Guess I will just have to turn it on a few times a day from CD9 and see if it asks for a stick...


----------



## meechan

I see some of you use a backup OPK. May I know what the difference between CBFM and Clearblue digital ovulation test? (the smiley one). If I never have a peak using CBFM, will Clearblue digital ovulation test give me the 'smiley face'? Are they using the same concept to detect our LH surge?


----------



## lublymummy1

cd17 and have highs since cd6, not seen a peak and 4th month of using cbfm 1st 3mths had low from cd6 then straight to high on cd6 never used more than 10 sticks until this month, whats going on any help please


----------



## Dawnlouise30

really not sure, sorry. i used 20 sticks last time but i have long cycles. hopefully someone will be along to help shortly

Dawn 





lublymummy1 said:


> cd17 and have highs since cd6, not seen a peak and 4th month of using cbfm 1st 3mths had low from cd6 then straight to high on cd6 never used more than 10 sticks until this month, whats going on any help please


----------



## keekeesaurus

lublymummy1 said:


> cd17 and have highs since cd6, not seen a peak and 4th month of using cbfm 1st 3mths had low from cd6 then straight to high on cd6 never used more than 10 sticks until this month, whats going on any help please

Hey lubly, did you have any peaks during the first 3 cycles? I don't have enough experience with the CBFM yet to be able to comment otherwise but I know there are lots of ladies here who know their stuff and I'm sure someone will be along to help :hugs:.

I'm CD #13 and got a high today after two peaks so I guess I ov'd day 11 or 12? Temp went up yesterday and is up today but think I need to complete a full cycle on FF to see the whole pattern. I can feel myself getting obsessed with the whole thing :wacko:. Day 11 and 12 had two lines on the sticks and only one dark line today (the one nearest the peeing on bit) not sure what that means...anybody?

Keep at it ladies we will get there eventually! Love and :dust: to y'all!
xxx


----------



## wookie130

Well, I'm on day 13, and still getting a high reading. This was my 2nd peak reading day last month...my first month using the cbfm. Hopefully this just means that last month was messed up, being it my first month with the cbfm, and this time it's being truthful. I don't notice that my estrogen line is getting any lighter, nor is my lh line getting any darker on the test sticks. That is really bugging me.


----------



## keekeesaurus

wookie130 said:


> Well, I'm on day 13, and still getting a high reading. This was my 2nd peak reading day last month...my first month using the cbfm. Hopefully this just means that last month was messed up, being it my first month with the cbfm, and this time it's being truthful. I don't notice that my estrogen line is getting any lighter, nor is my lh line getting any darker on the test sticks. That is really bugging me.

:hug:
FX'd your peak comes tomorrow! 

A question - which line is which? Is the line nearest the peeing bit the oestrogen and the one furthest away the LH? If so my oestrogen line has remained pretty dark and the LH line was faint-ish for two days. I don't know what all this means...


----------



## Pookabear

The line on the pee end is your lh, the hormone that shows right before ovulation, and the other (estrogen) gets lighter as you get closer to your peak as the lh gets darker, Usually you ovulate the day right before your temp goes up, and after 3 days of it staying elevated, so when you see your temp rise dramatically usually the day before is when you ovulated I'm pretty sure! :thumbup:
Wookie- keep your chin up the same happend to me and i just ovulate later, it could mean the same for you.. Fx'd that you get your peak asap!
Alot of times I can't tell for sure by the stick if im going to ovulate until the day before my peak
Lubly-I'm so sorry that you haven't gotten your peak , the clearblue smileys I have never used but I know that they are a regular ovulation test and I know some ladies that for some reason it does show up on that on not on cbfm
the only thing I can think of is maybe your LH surge is so short you get it throughout the day and then by the next morning you may have already ovulated?? Not sure though..Sorry I can't be more help to you

:dust::dust::dust::dust:for everyone!!!!


----------



## moonriver

meechan said:


> I see some of you use a backup OPK. May I know what the difference between CBFM and Clearblue digital ovulation test? (the smiley one). If I never have a peak using CBFM, will Clearblue digital ovulation test give me the 'smiley face'? Are they using the same concept to detect our LH surge?

meechan - like pookabear mentioned, some ladies who are having a hard time getting a peak use the opk smiley test because it doesn't test your fmu like the cbfm monitor does. so if your lh surge is short, or happens during the afternoon or evening, cbfm might be missing it altogether because you're always using your fmu to test. with the opk, you can test whenever you want and usually if you test in the mid-afternoon or evening, it will give you a smiley when you're close to ovulation. it's a good method to use as a backup and to narrow down why you're not getting a peak on the cbfm. i was thinking of using them as a backup myself this month since i didn't get a peak last two months but thankfully, i got one this month. so hang in there, lots of ladies don't get peaks on the cbfm first couple of months.

good luck and i hope this helped!


----------



## SLH

I like to use OPK's to compare to the CBFM.

2016, I ovulated on CD19 one month and the next my monitor asked me for a test on CD9. The CBFM window is 6 hours, so I'm sure you will find out what it is if you just turn it on every once in a while. It probably won't ask you until CD9.


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> Well, I'm on day 13, and still getting a high reading. This was my 2nd peak reading day last month...my first month using the cbfm. Hopefully this just means that last month was messed up, being it my first month with the cbfm, and this time it's being truthful. I don't notice that my estrogen line is getting any lighter, nor is my lh line getting any darker on the test sticks. That is really bugging me.

CD13 is still a bit early. I have found that I have a 3 day ovulation period from cd16-19, maybe it's the same with you. You will probably get a peak soon so keep bding.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Pookabear said:


> The line on the pee end is your lh, the hormone that shows right before ovulation, and the other (estrogen) gets lighter as you get closer to your peak as the lh gets darker, Usually you ovulate the day right before your temp goes up, and after 3 days of it staying elevated, so when you see your temp rise dramatically usually the day before is when you ovulated I'm pretty sure! :thumbup:

Thanks Pook! That makes things a _lot_ clearer. I don't know why I thought they were the other way round :dohh:. Ohhhh..._I_ know, I was getting confused because you put the cap on the pee end. FFS. I'm so dim sometimes. 
So CD #8 there's darkish oestrogen and a faint LH.
CD #11 darkish oestrogen and slightly darker LH than CD #8.
CD #12 oestrogen and LH are about the same.
CD # 13 (today) very dark oestrogen and no LH whatsoever.
CD#9 and 10 ended up in the big bin so I can't compare them.
That would make sense if I ov'd day 11/12 right? You lovelies are so helpful, don't know where I'd be without you! Now I'm a little bit excited 'cos we only BD'd CD #10 that the little :spermy: might have met the ... (there's no egg emoticon?! We need an egg emoticon! Or is it there and I can't see it?)


----------



## lublymummy1

keekeesaurus said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> cd17 and have highs since cd6, not seen a peak and 4th month of using cbfm 1st 3mths had low from cd6 then straight to high on cd6 never used more than 10 sticks until this month, whats going on any help please
> 
> Hey lubly, did you have any peaks during the first 3 cycles? I don't have enough experience with the CBFM yet to be able to comment otherwise but I know there are lots of ladies here who know their stuff and I'm sure someone will be along to help :hugs:.
> 
> I'm CD #13 and got a high today after two peaks so I guess I ov'd day 11 or 12? Temp went up yesterday and is up today but think I need to complete a full cycle on FF to see the whole pattern. I can feel myself getting obsessed with the whole thing :wacko:. Day 11 and 12 had two lines on the sticks and only one dark line today (the one nearest the peeing on bit) not sure what that means...anybody?
> 
> Keep at it ladies we will get there eventually! Love and :dust: to y'all!
> xxxClick to expand...

yh hun i had peaks on cd9 & 10 for 1st 3mths and only highs this time, thought ide have seen my peak by now, i dont do temps, im already obsessed with monitor, :)


----------



## keekeesaurus

lublymummy1 said:


> yh hun i had peaks on cd9 & 10 for 1st 3mths and only highs this time, thought ide have seen my peak by now, i dont do temps, im already obsessed with monitor, :)

Lol. I know what you mean. Me too! It's my new favourite gadget :thumbup:. I temp too and I'm already finding that helpful. 
That must be frustrating though when you've had peaks the first 3 cycles and then highs this cycle and no peak yet :growlmad:. Ach! FX'd for you honey.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i am on my second month of using it and i am cD7 it has not asked for any sticks yet, i used all 20 last month as i have a long cycle.... will it ask for sticks soon??????????


----------



## SLH

Dawnlouise30 said:


> i am on my second month of using it and i am cD7 it has not asked for any sticks yet, i used all 20 last month as i have a long cycle.... will it ask for sticks soon??????????

If you have long cycles it should ask you for a stick on cd9. It might ask you on CD8 IDK. I don't think it waits any longer than cd9.


----------



## Desperado167

I am using my cbfm for the first time after a loss ,today is cd26 and I have just got my second high ,I am also temping for the first time and am very frustrated ,:growlmad: been testing for 18 days and I have really had enough,anyone else found it messed up after not using it for a few months :hugs: ,


----------



## lublymummy1

keekeesaurus said:


> lublymummy1 said:
> 
> 
> yh hun i had peaks on cd9 & 10 for 1st 3mths and only highs this time, thought ide have seen my peak by now, i dont do temps, im already obsessed with monitor, :)
> 
> Lol. I know what you mean. Me too! It's my new favourite gadget :thumbup:. I temp too and I'm already finding that helpful.
> That must be frustrating though when you've had peaks the first 3 cycles and then highs this cycle and no peak yet :growlmad:. Ach! FX'd for you honey.Click to expand...

frustrating ent the word lol, just confused as to why not this month, when do you start to temp hun? x


----------



## keekeesaurus

lublymummy1 said:


> frustrating ent the word lol, just confused as to why not this month, when do you start to temp hun? x

I started temping on CD #9 but ideally I'm going to continue throughout my cycle. It's been interesting so far seeing the temps around ov and knowing that a temp dip at the end of the cycle means AF on her wicked way but temps staying up mean a poss pg is kind of exciting! Sad I know :blush: but it's my little project :winkwink:. I try and temp same time every day first thing in the morning and also try and track CM. www.fertilityfriend.com seems to be the best site, easy enough to use and they send you email tutorials which appeals to my geek side!


----------



## keekeesaurus

PLUS you can chart stalk and see how other charts look and compare them to yours. Bonus! :thumbup:


----------



## SLH

Desperado167 said:


> I am using my cbfm for the first time after a loss ,today is cd26 and I have just got my second high ,I am also temping for the first time and am very frustrated ,:growlmad: been testing for 18 days and I have really had enough,anyone else found it messed up after not using it for a few months :hugs: ,

I'm sorry for your loss. I'm not sure if not using it would mess it up, but from looking at your chart it doesn't look like you have ovulated yet.


----------



## wookie130

Bah, I'm on day 14, and STILL only getting highs. This is my 2nd month with the contraption...

Today, my estrogen line is quite faded, and my LH line is still extremely faint. So apparently, my estrogen is rising? I'd be happier if that frickin' LH line started showing up.

I guess I am going to chalk this up to my cycle being long this month (hopefully), and the possibility that I may ovulate later. Last month was my first month using the CBFM, and I got peaks on days 12 and 13, which I feared was a bit early in the game. My chart is practically flat with my temps. Every morning, 96.9...ugh. 
And my cm is not yet in the egg-whitish stages.

Last month, my cycle was only 27 days long. Now, I did miscarry my baby in July, and had a D&C. So I'm only on cycle #2 after this...this could perhaps effect how my monitor is functioning too? Or perhaps I'm not going to ovulate this month.


----------



## Pookabear

Im not sure if the miscarriage would affect it being it has been a couple months and I'm so sorry for your loss by the way! I bet you will still ovulate it just may be later this month, my 2nd and 3rd cycles have lined up to the day of peak but my 1st one was early too, not saying yours will stay late but perhaps this time it will be a little later, i think you still have a chance..keep your chin up and fx'd for a sticky bfp soon!!


----------



## SLH

wookie130 said:


> Bah, I'm on day 14, and STILL only getting highs. This is my 2nd month with the contraption...
> 
> Today, my estrogen line is quite faded, and my LH line is still extremely faint. So apparently, my estrogen is rising? I'd be happier if that frickin' LH line started showing up.
> 
> I guess I am going to chalk this up to my cycle being long this month (hopefully), and the possibility that I may ovulate later. Last month was my first month using the CBFM, and I got peaks on days 12 and 13, which I feared was a bit early in the game. My chart is practically flat with my temps. Every morning, 96.9...ugh.
> And my cm is not yet in the egg-whitish stages.
> 
> Last month, my cycle was only 27 days long. Now, I did miscarry my baby in July, and had a D&C. So I'm only on cycle #2 after this...this could perhaps effect how my monitor is functioning too? Or perhaps I'm not going to ovulate this month.

You're only on CD14 and it's common for your ovulation to fluctuate by a few days. The fact that your estrogen line is getting lighter is actually a sign that you will peak soon. It gets lighter and lighter and by the time you ovulate the lh line will be as dark as the estrogen line. I can always tell when I will peak because that happens to my lines. The day before I get a peak my estrogen line will get super light and then on the next day when I get a peak I will see the LH line.

Are you using a proper basal body thermometer? If you are not, you will more than likely get flat temperatures. When I ovulate my temperature only goes up by a little bit and a regular thermometer wouldn't pick up ovulation for me. It's possible it's the same for you.

I think I read on the instructions that if you have a MC recently you shouldn't use the monitor, but I may have not read that lol. I can't remember.


----------



## mobhanded

Hi 
If anyone is intrested I have a clear blue fertility monitor for sale.

As I only used it for 3 months, I still have the box and instructions and a few sticks left.


This machine is in full working order, I will remove the batteries but include if required.

I purchased in June 2011 for £70, looking for £40.00

please pm if you have any questions

x


----------



## SLH

mobhanded said:


> Hi
> If anyone is intrested I have a clear blue fertility monitor for sale.
> 
> As I only used it for 3 months, I still have the box and instructions and a few sticks left.
> 
> 
> This machine is in full working order, I will remove the batteries but include if required.
> 
> I purchased in June 2011 for £70, looking for £40.00
> 
> please pm if you have any questions
> 
> x

Most of the people on this thread already have a CBFM. You should try posting it in the buy section.

I always see the admins remove posts like this so I wonder since this is already in a thread if it will be removed.


----------



## meechan

Cycle 3, CD21 and the reading is still HIGH. Am I not going to ovulate ever?


----------



## wookie130

Meechan...perhaps it has missed your peak this month? It isn't out of the question. As long as you've been BDing every other day starting with cycle day 8 or so, you'll be covered. Are you temping too, or not?


----------



## wookie130

Okay, so I just got my peak this morning!!!

Time for some rumpy tonight...going to whiz by CVS pharmacy after work to grab some preseed and softcups. I want to make sure those swimmers get to their destination and STAY.

Thank goodness!!! I was quite worried!


----------



## meechan

wookie130 said:


> Meechan...perhaps it has missed your peak this month? It isn't out of the question. As long as you've been BDing every other day starting with cycle day 8 or so, you'll be covered. Are you temping too, or not?

Yes. I do temping as well. I didn't see the surge in my temp as well.


----------



## SLH

Meechan, how long are your cycles usually?


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> Meechan, how long are your cycles usually?

My cycle is a mess. Sometimes 22 days, sometimes 38 days :(.


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> SLH said:
> 
> 
> Meechan, how long are your cycles usually?
> 
> My cycle is a mess. Sometimes 22 days, sometimes 38 days :(.Click to expand...

If that's the case, maybe you're just having a long cycle which is why your monitor isn't peaking yet.


----------



## wookie130

SLH, that's what I was thinking too...perhaps it's just a really long cycle.

Meechan, hang in there and keep POAS when it asks...you just never know. If you don't happen to get your peak this month, then keep at it. I guess one thing I can say about the CBFM, is that it's pretty accurate.


----------



## meechan

Today is CD25 and the reading went back to low.


----------



## Brycekaesyn

Hi ladies i'm new on here and was wondering if anyone else using this monitor had high for a long time? I have been on high for 9 days now would really like to see peak tomorrow morning!!!


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> Today is CD25 and the reading went back to low.

I'm sorry :( It's still possible that you ovulated and your monitor is wrong.


----------



## SLH

Brycekaesyn said:


> Hi ladies i'm new on here and was wondering if anyone else using this monitor had high for a long time? I have been on high for 9 days now would really like to see peak tomorrow morning!!!

How long have you been using your monitor for and is it new or used? I had 7 highs at most with mine, but have only used it 3 times.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i had about 11 highs, then got my peak.... was my first time using it (long cycle, used 20 sticks)


----------



## jchic

Dawnlouise30 said:


> i had about 11 highs, then got my peak.... was my first time using it (long cycle, used 20 sticks)

Last cycle (1st time using the CBFM) I got Highs on CD11 and CD14...and peaks on CD12 and CD13. This cycle I havent gotten a high yet (Im on CD11). Do they always come the same time, or no?


----------



## SLH

jchic said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> i had about 11 highs, then got my peak.... was my first time using it (long cycle, used 20 sticks)
> 
> Last cycle (1st time using the CBFM) I got Highs on CD11 and CD14...and peaks on CD12 and CD13. This cycle I havent gotten a high yet (Im on CD11). Do they always come the same time, or no?Click to expand...

They're always different for me.


----------



## wendyk1

Hi ladies,

This is my 1st cycle using the CBFM, and my 8th cycle TTC. I had 2 high days and today I got a peak! I am so excited! Hoping I ovulate soon:)

Is it normal to have more than one peak day? Just curious.

Hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

My understanding is it always gives two peak days. Congratulations on your peak  I was elated when i got my peak last month LOL.... now on second month using it 




wendyk1 said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> This is my 1st cycle using the CBFM, and my 8th cycle TTC. I had 2 high days and today I got a peak! I am so excited! Hoping I ovulate soon:)
> 
> Is it normal to have more than one peak day? Just curious.
> 
> Hope we all get our BFP's this cycle!!


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Do any of you ever use sticks from multiple boxes in the same month?? I ask because I have 12 sticks left over, which I don't think will be enough (I used 18 last month). I've ordered more but I don't think they will get here before I need to pee on my first stick, I've read you are suppose to use all sticks from the same box, but is it really going to matter??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I can't imagine that it would matter if you used sticks from multiple boxes, i have not done it yet, as i used all 20 last month. i think they just say it to make you buy more sticks 




1cre8tivgrl said:


> Do any of you ever use sticks from multiple boxes in the same month?? I ask because I have 12 sticks left over, which I don't think will be enough (I used 18 last month). I've ordered more but I don't think they will get here before I need to pee on my first stick, I've read you are suppose to use all sticks from the same box, but is it really going to matter??


----------



## Pookabear

I don't think it makes a difference, I think they just say not to do that for marketing purposes, i know many ladies who has used multiple boxes


----------



## wookie130

jchic said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> i had about 11 highs, then got my peak.... was my first time using it (long cycle, used 20 sticks)
> 
> Last cycle (1st time using the CBFM) I got Highs on CD11 and CD14...and peaks on CD12 and CD13. This cycle I havent gotten a high yet (Im on CD11). Do they always come the same time, or no?Click to expand...

I can tell you that your peaks will NOT necessarily come on the same days each month. There is some natural variance in when your estrogen drops and your LH surges, so that will effect when you're about to ovulate. So far, the monitor has been spot on with my FF chart, and ovulation has occurred like clockwork on my second peak. If this is your first month using it, you'll need to give it a cycle or two to figure out your cycle patterns. Good luck!


----------



## meechan

Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

By the sounds of it it does not look like it detected a peak this cycle, the flashing 'm' indicates that your period is due sometime soon (at least this is my understanding!)

Dawn 




meechan said:


> Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?


----------



## meechan

Dawnlouise30 said:


> By the sounds of it it does not look like it detected a peak this cycle, the flashing 'm' indicates that your period is due sometime soon (at least this is my understanding!)
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?Click to expand...

But is it normal that the monitor stop asking for the stick? I thought that it will only stop asking for the stick if 'PEAK' was detected.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think it stops asking for sticks after you have used 20. 



meechan said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> By the sounds of it it does not look like it detected a peak this cycle, the flashing 'm' indicates that your period is due sometime soon (at least this is my understanding!)
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But is it normal that the monitor stop asking for the stick? I thought that it will only stop asking for the stick if 'PEAK' was detected.Click to expand...


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

Dawnlouise30 said:


> I think it stops asking for sticks after you have used 20.
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> By the sounds of it it does not look like it detected a peak this cycle, the flashing 'm' indicates that your period is due sometime soon (at least this is my understanding!)
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> But is it normal that the monitor stop asking for the stick? I thought that it will only stop asking for the stick if 'PEAK' was detected.Click to expand...Click to expand...

It will ask in increments of 10, so if you don't get your peak within the first 10 sticks it will ask for another 10.


----------



## KMIL

Well this is a first for me, my previous 2 cycles have had my first highs on CD 19 and then the 2nd month on CD 15, yesterday was CD9 when it first asked me to POAS which was low. today CD 10 its high. 
Has anyone else been like this, I normally have about a 32-34 day cycle.


----------



## meechan

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> I think it stops asking for sticks after you have used 20.
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> By the sounds of it it does not look like it detected a peak this cycle, the flashing 'm' indicates that your period is due sometime soon (at least this is my understanding!)
> 
> Dawn
> 
> 
> 
> 
> meechan said:
> 
> 
> Today is CD26 and there's am 'm' flashing on my monitor. I have 'HIGH' from CD2 to CD24 and then a 'LOW' on CD25. Today is CD26 and the monitor stop asking for the test. Is this even normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> But is it normal that the monitor stop asking for the stick? I thought that it will only stop asking for the stick if 'PEAK' was detected.Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It will ask in increments of 10, so if you don't get your peak within the first 10 sticks it will ask for another 10.Click to expand...

Oops! It should be 'HIGH' from CD6 to CD24. So, from CD6 to CD25 is 20 sticks. That's why the monitor stops asking for the stick. Dang. I waste one testing stick.


----------



## Brycekaesyn

Original post SLH

How long have you been using your monitor for and is it new or used? I had 7 highs at most with mine, but have only used it 3 times.

This is my first month using it and it is used. I stared using it day 5 of AF. Again this morning high. Have you had a peak in the three months you've been using it?


----------



## SLH

Brycekaesyn said:


> Original post SLH
> 
> How long have you been using your monitor for and is it new or used? I had 7 highs at most with mine, but have only used it 3 times.
> 
> This is my first month using it and it is used. I stared using it day 5 of AF. Again this morning high. Have you had a peak in the three months you've been using it?

I have noticed that some used machines if not reset properly will give people a lot of highs and takes longer to get to know the new owner since it's used to the last owner lol. You might not get a peak on your first time. I have had 3 peaks in the 3 months I have been using it. I'm on my fourth month now and I suspect I will get another peak tomorrow.


----------



## SpringerS

I just thought I'd pop on here as I'm on my first month using the monitor. I'm on CD12 (according to the monitor - in reality it's CD13 as I came on mid-afternoon this cycle) and I'm still getting "low." I'm a bit shocked by it as I usually have a 29 day cycle and always figured I ovulated on CD15-16 so I had expected to move up to "high" today. Though I guess if we could genuinely know when we ovulate these monitors would have no market. So I suppose that I either ovulate later than I thought I did or for some reason this is a late month. 

I hate the thought that I've been missing my ovulation every month as I assumed it happened a few days before it did.:dohh:


----------



## SLH

SpringerS said:


> I just thought I'd pop on here as I'm on my first month using the monitor. I'm on CD12 (according to the monitor - in reality it's CD13 as I came on mid-afternoon this cycle) and I'm still getting "low." I'm a bit shocked by it as I usually have a 29 day cycle and always figured I ovulated on CD15-16 so I had expected to move up to "high" today. Though I guess if we could genuinely know when we ovulate these monitors would have no market. So I suppose that I either ovulate later than I thought I did or for some reason this is a late month.
> 
> I hate the thought that I've been missing my ovulation every month as I assumed it happened a few days before it did.:dohh:

I always missed my ovulation before I used my monitor. I have a 28 day cycle, so I always assumed I ovulated on CD14. I would use opk's up until CD16 the expensive digitals never gave me a smiley and the cheap opk's never gave me a dark second line. When I used my monitor I realized that I ovulate quite late. Anywhere from CD16-19. Don't worry you should get highs and peaks soon.


----------



## 2016

I have a 30 day cycle but can ovulate anywhere up to CD24! :dohh: I am sure you will start to see highs soon. You only need 10+ days after ov to have a chance so try not to worry.

....afm...I have been feeding my monitor old sticks all cycle after wasting so many last cycle just to see low low low. Then I noticed my OPKs starting to darken and then next stick I give the monitor was PEAK!!!!! This happened on CD16 which is 4 days earlier than the earliest I normally ovulate! :yipee: There was only one other flukey cycle where I ovulated on CD17 and that was the cycle I feel pregnant with my son. :happydance: Oh I do hope it's a sign!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI all, 

i got my first peak on my 10th stick today. does this mean it will ask for another stick tommorow. 
I read somewhere, but not sure where! that once it has given the first peak it will automatically give a second and then a high then low (the day's after). if this is the case surely using sticks is a waste.
would i be okay feeding it old sticks (ie tommorow feed it today's peak and then sunday feed it a high stick). that way i assume it will stop asking me to test and i will still have 10 sticks for next month (fingers crossed i won't need them) or will i confuse the monitor?, its expensive so i don't want to confuse it, but equally if it is pre-programmed from now to give another automatic peak then high it seems pointless waisting sticks...... oh, to much to think about 

Dawn


----------



## ladydray

Hi everyone, 
Ive just bought a CBFM and hoping it works. 
we lost out little boy at 33weeks last year anbd have been trying every since to no avail, how successful are these?


----------



## wookie130

Ladydray, welcome! 

First of all, I am so very sorry to hear of the loss of your son. It's devastating...I have lost a little one too, although not nearly as late into the pregnancy as you did. It's heartbreaking.

Secondly, the CBFM works like a charm for many, many women. You do have to give it a month or two to get used to YOUR cycles, and if done correctly (no skipping test days, starting the monitor on the correct day, etc.), it will give you a very accurate reading of when your estrogen levels drop, and your LH (luteinizing hormone) surges, which is what happens right before ovulation. The CBFM takes A TON of guesswork out of figuring out when the best times are to BD...the general rule of thumb is to bd on the high days leading up to your peak reading, and ideally, both of your peak days. I temp along with the CBFM on Fertility Friend, to confirm that ovulation actually occurred, and I can tell you that I always ovulate on my second consecutive peak day, according to my temps. Which means I BD on the night of my first peak day. Once you get the hang of it (and it's EASY), after a month or two, it will be giving you a very accurate picture of your cycle.

Good luck, and I hope that it drastically takes the waiting game out of your TTC journey...that's what it's for!


----------



## Pookabear

Lady, Welcome to the thread!!! I am so very sorry to hear about your loss as well! I hope that the cbfm will help you in acheiving a sticky bean all the way through with no complications!!! I believe wookie did a great job in explaining most everything about the cbfm to start with, but if you have any other questions during your journey, feel free to ask and we will do the best we can to answer them!


----------



## ladydray

Thank you girls that really helps! 
I am so hoping to have a bfp very soon, have struggled with everyone around me being pregnant for quite a while 
having one of those months when i want to see af so i can start usin my monitor and low and behold im late! was due between 29th-2nd? did a test today and got a BFN so just a case of waiting for af!


----------



## wookie130

Ladydray, you're close to AF! Make sure on CD 1 when you set the monitor to "m" that you do it within a timeframe that you'll do it each morning. The test sticks require first morning urine when you get to that point! 

Good luck, honey. I sure hope it works as well for you as it has for others!


----------



## Jessica60

Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have just joined up because I am desparate for your advice!!

I have just purchased a clear blue fertility monitor, I have used it as per the exact instructions. This is my first cycle using it. Previous to this I have been using the smiley face OPK sticks but I really need to know more in advance when I am fertile as I have to get time off work and travel down to London.

I thought that they were quite expensive but thought that I need all the help that I can get right now because travelling to London at the wrong time is just as expensive.

My problems is; I usually have around a 32 day cycle and on previous OPK ovulate day 14-19. 

Today is my cycle day 10. It started to ask me for tests from day 6 which resulted in low fertilty up until today (I was expecting this), THEN day 10, today, it went from low to peak!!!

I looked at the test stick and the ink where the lines should be are all smudged, I did another test this did not smudge, but the monitor would not let me re-insert another stick. I am temping, checking cm and do not have any signs of being fertile. I have used three smileys today and all say negative ovulation.

I am def not fertile and think the monitor is wrong because of the smudged test stick.

My question is how do I put the monitor right, it thinks I am already peak and this is now worthless to me for the rest of my cycle. You can only reset the machine at the start of the cycle. I have spent all this money and it does not work!!"! I need it to work!!

I am so angry with clear blue!!!:growlmad:

I have read some other bad reviews about this monitor and also some good ones, I was just hoping that I was going to be one of the lucky ones that this thing actually works for.

Any advice??

Thank you


----------



## SLH

Jessica60 said:


> Hi everyone, I am new to this site. I have just joined up because I am desparate for your advice!!
> 
> I have just purchased a clear blue fertility monitor, I have used it as per the exact instructions. This is my first cycle using it. Previous to this I have been using the smiley face OPK sticks but I really need to know more in advance when I am fertile as I have to get time off work and travel down to London.
> 
> I thought that they were quite expensive but thought that I need all the help that I can get right now because travelling to London at the wrong time is just as expensive.
> 
> My problems is; I usually have around a 32 day cycle and on previous OPK ovulate day 14-19.
> 
> Today is my cycle day 10. It started to ask me for tests from day 6 which resulted in low fertilty up until today (I was expecting this), THEN day 10, today, it went from low to peak!!!
> 
> I looked at the test stick and the ink where the lines should be are all smudged, I did another test this did not smudge, but the monitor would not let me re-insert another stick. I am temping, checking cm and do not have any signs of being fertile. I have used three smileys today and all say negative ovulation.
> 
> I am def not fertile and think the monitor is wrong because of the smudged test stick.
> 
> My question is how do I put the monitor right, it thinks I am already peak and this is now worthless to me for the rest of my cycle. You can only reset the machine at the start of the cycle. I have spent all this money and it does not work!!"! I need it to work!!
> 
> I am so angry with clear blue!!!:growlmad:
> 
> I have read some other bad reviews about this monitor and also some good ones, I was just hoping that I was going to be one of the lucky ones that this thing actually works for.
> 
> Any advice??
> 
> Thank you

I have had smudged sticks in the past and they were always accurate. That's really weird that it would give you a peak on CD 10 though, so hmm I'm not sure. I think if the stick was defected it wouldn't work in the monitor. It's entirely possible that you are just having a short cycle this month and instead of having a 32 cycle you will have more like a 24 day cycle. The only thing I can think of is to call the hotline they have and ask them if the stick could make the machine peak when you're really not peaking. I think the monitor is extra sensitive so it's possible that you will get a smiley face later today or tomorrow. Maybe the monitor just picked up your surge first because it's sensitive. It is also common for some people to not get highs. I have seen woman have their monitors go straight from low to peak and get pregnant. 

I totally agree with you about being angry with the CBFM. I was so angry when I first got mine because it gave me so many problems, but now that I'm used to it I don't have any problems with it. It makes me mad now that I have to feed the thing expensive sticks all of the time though.


----------



## CanadianMaple

Hi girls. I have caught two LH surges with digi opks this cycle (at CD8 and CD15) and didn't get my thermal shift yet. Would a CBEM help me determine if I am really ovulating or would it be the same as OPKs?


----------



## Jessica60

SLH- Thanks for the advice, I will phone the not so hot hotline tomorrow as it is not open until Monday morning here in the UK. I just wondered how could it read it if it was smudged?? I just wish the machine could reset the day that you are on and let you be able to add another stick to make sure it is accuarte.

Canadian maple - Im not the person to be asking about the CBFM at the moment, I am having a few problems. This tracking ovulation is a tricky game! 

Good luck all


----------



## CanadianMaple

I just ordered one online. I'm sure I will be back with questions when I start using it. I've been feeling very defeated.


----------



## potter11

Hi,

I am entirely new to the website and this is my first posting - strangely nervous!

I have just purchased a CBFM from Amazon and about to get started. Any advice or words of encouragement?


----------



## wookie130

Jessica60, I can understand your frustrations. However, you must keep in mind that the CBFM may need a month or two to get used to your cycles. It is completely common for the device to behave oddly the first month...many women don't get a peak at all the first month. As far as the dye smudging, you either got a bad stick, or you flooded your stick with too much urine. The sticks will literally only tolerate a 3 second stream. Hopefully your monitor will work out the kinks this first month, and work more accurately for you 
soon.

CanadianMaple, you will love your CBFM...it's very simple to use once you've read your imstruction booklet. It has worked countless times for ladies trying to get pregnant, as evidenced by the fact that many have only used it a cycle or two before getting their BFP's.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

potter11 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am entirely new to the website and this is my first posting - strangely nervous!
> 
> I have just purchased a CBFM from Amazon and about to get started. Any advice or words of encouragement?

Welcome! :hugs: Hope you find a new home here, its a wonderful site with amazing girls just like you and I, looking to get our :bfp:


----------



## potter11

1cre8tivgrl said:


> Welcome! :hugs: Hope you find a new home here, its a wonderful site with amazing girls just like you and I, looking to get our :bfp:

Thanks! I'm an utter techno phobe - so here's hoping I get on better with my new monitor than the website - this is my third attempt at replying!!


----------



## Pookabear

Jessica- I have had smudged sticks as well but still had accurate readings so i would most def watch your symptoms and cm and all tomorrow also another thing is maybe due to too much urine on it, i have acutally starting dipping it instead of peeing on it , if you do that, try it for 15 seconds that will avoid any over drenching it..i know thatdoesn't help you now but it may in the future

Potter and other newbies : Welcome!! Glad to see you here to join us!!


----------



## SpringerS

Well I finally moved from low to high on CD14 - Sunday and I've had highs as well yesterday and this morning. We're doing Sperm Meets Egg Plan this month and sticking to morning sex in order to get the best sperm, so we DTD on Wed, Fri, Sun, Tue. 

Fingers crossed I'll get a peak tomorrow or the next day. I think my husband will crack up a bit if I just get a month of highs, as is common for people on their first month, as he likes to cycle to work but is avoiding it while I'm on high/peak as cycling can be bad for sperm. So at least if I peak in the next two days he'll only have a week of relying on the crappy bus service.:bike:


----------



## MovingFoward

Greeting!

Please advise:

This is my 2nd cycle with the CBFM this cycle I started to get HIGHs on CD 13 and it been High every since I have not gotten a Peak. Now my period is due on October 13.

My periods vary from 28-32 

My first cycle I had a Peak on CD 13

I just don't know what is going on......

My question is.....I spot three-two days before my cycle. Do I reset on the actual period (morning after)...I am so confused LOL as you can tell....

I dont temp because my temps are all over the place. Now I can tell I am ovaluating by the CM.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MovingFoward said:


> Greeting!
> 
> Please advise:
> 
> This is my 2nd cycle with the CBFM this cycle I started to get HIGHs on CD 13 and it been High every since I have not gotten a Peak. Now my period is due on October 13.
> 
> My periods vary from 28-32
> 
> My first cycle I had a Peak on CD 13
> 
> I just don't know what is going on......
> 
> My question is.....I spot three-two days before my cycle. Do I reset on the actual period (morning after)...I am so confused LOL as you can tell....
> 
> I dont temp because my temps are all over the place. Now I can tell I am ovaluating by the CM.


I too spot 3 days before actual AF arrives, if you start before you normally turn your monitor on you can set it that morning, but if you start mid day or so you have to wait till the next morning (or whatever time of day you normally use it). When you reset it hold down the m button and you can forward it to CD2 :)


----------



## SLH

MovingFoward said:


> Greeting!
> 
> Please advise:
> 
> This is my 2nd cycle with the CBFM this cycle I started to get HIGHs on CD 13 and it been High every since I have not gotten a Peak. Now my period is due on October 13.
> 
> My periods vary from 28-32
> 
> My first cycle I had a Peak on CD 13
> 
> I just don't know what is going on......
> 
> My question is.....I spot three-two days before my cycle. Do I reset on the actual period (morning after)...I am so confused LOL as you can tell....
> 
> I dont temp because my temps are all over the place. Now I can tell I am ovaluating by the CM.

You are supposed to consider day one of your cycle as the first day of full red flow. You do not count spotting as a period. You set your monitor the day after the red flow starts not when you start spotting.


----------



## KMIL

Hello!
I need some advise, I'm on my 3rd cycle using CBFM, I got my 1st peak today but OB is away tonight on business, if I get my 2nd peak tomorrow will I still be ok or will I have already ovulated?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

I would think you'd be ok, if you can :sex: in the morning?? You have around 12-24 after you o to catch the egg before it starts to break down.


----------



## SpringerS

I have a query about hormones. I'm on CD17 and have gotten another high (the 4th since Sunday) and while I know that on the first month the monitor is still working out your personal kinks and it might not show me a peak because of that, I'm also a bit worried that I'm not ovulating at all. My oestrogen line always looks very strong on the test sticks and the Lh line is still weak.

2 months ago I had an ovarian reserve test and the the doctor said both blood results were fine. If that test was normal can I take it for granted that my CBFM results should eventually be fine? Or has anyone had normal blood tests but not gotten a peak on the monitor?


----------



## KMIL

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I would think you'd be ok, if you can :sex: in the morning?? You have around 12-24 after you o to catch the egg before it starts to break down.

I can't until tomorrow night when he is back will that be too late?


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

SpringerS said:


> I have a query about hormones. I'm on CD17 and have gotten another high (the 4th since Sunday) and while I know that on the first month the monitor is still working out your personal kinks and it might not show me a peak because of that, I'm also a bit worried that I'm not ovulating at all. My oestrogen line always looks very strong on the test sticks and the Lh line is still weak.
> 
> 2 months ago I had an ovarian reserve test and the the doctor said both blood results were fine. If that test was normal can I take it for granted that my CBFM results should eventually be fine? Or has anyone had normal blood tests but not gotten a peak on the monitor?

I was worried about that too...my LH line was always almost non-existant but I found it changed very quickly when it did darken. I got a peak on my first time using the monitor so you never know. Do you temp at all? That will tell you if your ovulating.


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

KMIL said:


> 1cre8tivgrl said:
> 
> 
> I would think you'd be ok, if you can :sex: in the morning?? You have around 12-24 after you o to catch the egg before it starts to break down.
> 
> I can't until tomorrow night when he is back will that be too late?Click to expand...

Its worth a shot! I would :sex: anyway!


----------



## SpringerS

1cre8tivgrl said:


> I was worried about that too...my LH line was always almost non-existant but I found it changed very quickly when it did darken. I got a peak on my first time using the monitor so you never know. Do you temp at all? That will tell you if your ovulating.

Thanks, I've just been reading back through the CBFM statistics thread and looking at all of the photos of the sticks. There are definitely some rapid changes from one day to the next so maybe there is hope for a peak for me yet.

I don't temp. I did when I started ttc but I found that it was the one thing that made me most obsessed and upset about it. Also I have a bit of a fever at the moment so even if I was temping it would be completely skewed.


----------



## moonriver

Welcome to all the newbies!

I just got back from a little vacation which was well-deserved and so necessary! Alright ladies, :witch: got me while on vacation and so, I'm out for cycle # 3. Onward and upward to cycle #4. The good news this past cycle is that I finally got my peak. So all you ladies new with the CBFM, just know that it took me 3 months to finally get a peak and I took blood tests to confirm ovulation so the CBFM takes a while sometimes.

I cannot believe we have not had any BFPs in the past few months. Not even one??? Is it just impossible to get pregnant during the summer months or what? Hoping the cooler weather brings on better luck. 

Can't wait to start the next cycle...:dust:


----------



## Pookabear

Woohoo yay moonriver for that peak finally!! I bet you almost fell over when u saw that since for months you haven't got one!! Sorry af got you, that really sucks but im right with you...I've started spotting which always means af for me...should see her by Saturday.. we are both going on cycle 4 let's hope this is it for us


----------



## MovingFoward

Hope you enjoyed vacation Moonriver..I know you were excited when you saw that peak. I had one the first time I used the monitor and this 2nd cycle it has not showed a PEAK yet.....

thanks SLH and 1cre................

I just don't know what is going on my period is due on the 13th....so i guess i have to keep feeding the stick I only have like three left though...sigh


----------



## MovingFoward

1cre8tivgrl said:


> MovingFoward said:
> 
> 
> Greeting!
> 
> Please advise:
> 
> This is my 2nd cycle with the CBFM this cycle I started to get HIGHs on CD 13 and it been High every since I have not gotten a Peak. Now my period is due on October 13.
> 
> My periods vary from 28-32
> 
> My first cycle I had a Peak on CD 13
> 
> I just don't know what is going on......
> 
> My question is.....I spot three-two days before my cycle. Do I reset on the actual period (morning after)...I am so confused LOL as you can tell....
> 
> I dont temp because my temps are all over the place. Now I can tell I am ovaluating by the CM.
> 
> 
> I too spot 3 days before actual AF arrives, if you start before you normally turn your monitor on you can set it that morning, but if you start mid day or so you have to wait till the next morning (or whatever time of day you normally use it). When you reset it hold down the m button and you can forward it to CD2 :)Click to expand...



I had a question....so what you are saying if I spot lets say Sept 20 till Sept 22...Then on September 23 my full period starts....When I push the M it will be cycle 1 or you saying forward to CD 3 or do I start on CD1 because thats the full day of cycle....Does that make sense...Please advise.:dohh:


----------



## 1cre8tivgrl

MovingFoward said:


> I had a question....so what you are saying if I spot lets say Sept 20 till Sept 22...Then on September 23 my full period starts....When I push the M it will be cycle 1 or you saying forward to CD 3 or do I start on CD1 because thats the full day of cycle....Does that make sense...Please advise.:dohh:

I start CD1 as the first day I get full red flow.


----------



## Pookabear

I also start cd 1 on full flow as i get many days of spotting before af


----------



## SpringerS

CD18 and another high. When I looked at the stick straight after the test the E and Lh lines looked about equal, so I think this might be near my ovulation even if I don't get a peak on the monitor?

When I looked at the test an hour later the Lh line had more or less disappeared. Is that normal?


----------



## KMIL

Great news moonriver for your long awaited peak! 
I have a question today, I POAS as usual for CD19, I got my 1st peak yesterday on CD18 when I switched on the monitor it didn't ask for a stick it just showed up as peak, normally I've always had to carry on feeding the sticks...is this normal?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

yeah, after the first peak it will automatically give you another peak and then a high before returning to low 





KMIL said:


> Great news moonriver for your long awaited peak!
> I have a question today, I POAS as usual for CD19, I got my 1st peak yesterday on CD18 when I switched on the monitor it didn't ask for a stick it just showed up as peak, normally I've always had to carry on feeding the sticks...is this normal?


----------



## KMIL

Dawnlouise30 said:


> yeah, after the first peak it will automatically give you another peak and then a high before returning to low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Great news moonriver for your long awaited peak!
> I have a question today, I POAS as usual for CD19, I got my 1st peak yesterday on CD18 when I switched on the monitor it didn't ask for a stick it just showed up as peak, normally I've always had to carry on feeding the sticks...is this normal?Click to expand...

Oh well that makes me feel much better, its just the past 2 months it's always asked me to still POAS. So will it ask me to test anymore now do you know?
Thanks for the feedback :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

it should not ask for sticks now until your next cycle (which hopefully you won't get since you will have your :bfp: fingers crossed xx






KMIL said:


> Dawnlouise30 said:
> 
> 
> yeah, after the first peak it will automatically give you another peak and then a high before returning to low
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KMIL said:
> 
> 
> Great news moonriver for your long awaited peak!
> I have a question today, I POAS as usual for CD19, I got my 1st peak yesterday on CD18 when I switched on the monitor it didn't ask for a stick it just showed up as peak, normally I've always had to carry on feeding the sticks...is this normal?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well that makes me feel much better, its just the past 2 months it's always asked me to still POAS. So will it ask me to test anymore now do you know?
> Thanks for the feedback :)Click to expand...


----------



## SpringerS

Got my peak today! So happy to see it. Although there is a part of me worried about my luteal phase as, unless this is an unusually long month, my LP is about 9-10 days.


----------



## MovingFoward

.


----------



## lovebeingmum

Hi ladies :flower: hope you dont mind me joining xxx
Ive been on this thread a few times lol its soooooo long lmao xx

well im 10/11 dpo today, been feeling so sick for the last few days, certain smells are knocking me sick, and just want to sleep all the time which i never do i actually find it quite hard to fall asleep in the day but ive been dropping off so easily! xx 

ive also been feeling like ive got a cold coming on (stuffy nose) but with no temperature xx 
alot of these symptoms sound quite promising as some of them ive had with previous pregnancies but my boobs feel absolutly normal (apart from 1 prominant vein which has suddenly showed up) only had a few cramps and got a :bfn: ona frer 3 days ago which i know was probably abit early lol 

I know im not out untill :witch: shows up but them bfn are really dissapointing xx

this 2 week wait thing is so annoying especially with symptoms makes me feel like im imagining them:wacko: lol

Anyway hope your all ok and hope we all get some :bfp: soon 
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:to you all xxx


----------



## potter11

Help! I'm on my first cycle using the CBFM and only on my second day of POAS. But looking back at other posts everyone seems to be talking about lines on their sticks - am I meant to look at those too? I've just being doing the 15 second dunk and popping it in the machine. Have I missed something in the instuctions??:shrug:


----------



## SLH

potter11 said:


> Help! I'm on my first cycle using the CBFM and only on my second day of POAS. But looking back at other posts everyone seems to be talking about lines on their sticks - am I meant to look at those too? I've just being doing the 15 second dunk and popping it in the machine. Have I missed something in the instuctions??:shrug:

We only do that for fun. They say that you shouldn't look at the test sticks. I do because it gives me an idea of when I'm going to peak. You have to have used it for a while to understand what your sticks look like. They can sometimes be different than everyone else.


----------



## potter11

SLH said:


> potter11 said:
> 
> 
> Help! I'm on my first cycle using the CBFM and only on my second day of POAS. But looking back at other posts everyone seems to be talking about lines on their sticks - am I meant to look at those too? I've just being doing the 15 second dunk and popping it in the machine. Have I missed something in the instuctions??:shrug:
> 
> We only do that for fun. They say that you shouldn't look at the test sticks. I do because it gives me an idea of when I'm going to peak. You have to have used it for a while to understand what your sticks look like. They can sometimes be different than everyone else.Click to expand...

Phew! Think for now I'll let the machine do the worrying about the sticks. Just getting used to using it. Thank you x


----------



## happygirl326

Good morning, ladies.

I have posted a few times in here. DH and I have been trying since May and we got our BFP yesterday (11 dpo)....on our 6th cycle of trying. Both of us were a bit surprised. We only BDed once this month (on a high day, right before peak day #1). 

I guess there is some truth to the "relax and don't stress it will happen when it is supposed to happen." 

Good luck and baby dust to you all!


----------



## rajnin

Hi all, I'm new to this site 
This is my first month of using the clear blue fertility monitor, today I am cd14 and my monitor stopped asking me to use a test stick but my monitor is still showing HIGH it's been shoeing high for the last 8 days or so, no peak .... Is this normal ? Would a peak still show if it stops asking you for a test?

Thanks, any info would help


----------



## happygirl326

Rajnin- congrats on deciding to use the monitor. I am really glad we made the decision to use it...it offered me piece of mind and took some of the worry and guess work away. 

By chance did you hit the button outside of the test window to see if it wanted a test? I did this one cycle and it did not ask for a test...thought it was odd and then realized I missed the test window.


----------



## potter11

rajnin said:


> Hi all, I'm new to this site
> This is my first month of using the clear blue fertility monitor, today I am cd14 and my monitor stopped asking me to use a test stick but my monitor is still showing HIGH it's been shoeing high for the last 8 days or so, no peak .... Is this normal ? Would a peak still show if it stops asking you for a test?
> 
> Thanks, any info would help

It's my first month too and I'm on cd11 been high since cd8- the only thing I've worked out is that everyone seems to get different requests from this little gadget. I'm hopeful I might still get a peak this month, but seem to have been on high for quite a while! Good luck xx


----------



## rajnin

potter11 said:


> rajnin said:
> 
> 
> Hi all, I'm new to this site
> This is my first month of using the clear blue fertility monitor, today I am cd14 and my monitor stopped asking me to use a test stick but my monitor is still showing HIGH it's been shoeing high for the last 8 days or so, no peak .... Is this normal ? Would a peak still show if it stops asking you for a test?
> 
> Thanks, any info would help
> 
> It's my first month too and I'm on cd11 been high since cd8- the only thing I've worked out is that everyone seems to get different requests from this little gadget. I'm hopeful I might still get a peak this month, but seem to have been on high for quite a while! Good luck xxClick to expand...


Thanks  its stopped asking me for test sticks! so if I do peak I wont know now :-( I will carry on trying just in case, I have read it can take up to 2/3 cycles to work to suit me! I will keep using it and see what happens...


----------



## rajnin

happygirl326 said:


> Rajnin- congrats on deciding to use the monitor. I am really glad we made the decision to use it...it offered me piece of mind and took some of the worry and guess work away.
> 
> By chance did you hit the button outside of the test window to see if it wanted a test? I did this one cycle and it did not ask for a test...thought it was odd and then realized I missed the test window.

Hey Happygirl,

I tested for 10 days straight, every morning. The first few days it was LOW and then I hit HIGH on CD14 it didnt ask me to test but still remained HIGH. I checked this morning, still showing HIGH and not asking me to test :-( 
I will keep checking it every morning. I can usually feel a twinge when I ovulate and im pretty sure I felt the same thing a few days ago, but could just be in my head! I will keep TRYING :blush: just in case and hope for the best! im 35 years old and the first time im trying properly so a little impatient and worried. Good luck to all of us who are using it! hope it works


----------



## rajnin

happygirl326 said:


> Good morning, ladies.
> 
> Happy girl - forgot to say CONGRATS!!!


----------



## happygirl326

:-k[/QUOTE]

Hey Happygirl,

I tested for 10 days straight, every morning. The first few days it was LOW and then I hit HIGH on CD14 it didnt ask me to test but still remained HIGH. I checked this morning, still showing HIGH and not asking me to test :-( 
I will keep checking it every morning. I can usually feel a twinge when I ovulate and im pretty sure I felt the same thing a few days ago, but could just be in my head! I will keep TRYING :blush: just in case and hope for the best! im 35 years old and the first time im trying properly so a little impatient and worried. Good luck to all of us who are using it! hope it works[/QUOTE]



:-k hmmm I am not sure what is going on with the monitor. It does take a couple of months to get to know you. I am 36, so I totally understand being impatient and worried. I went to see my Dr. after 4 months of trying and no success and she told me the best thing I could do would be to relax and not worry so much. On average, it takes 6 months to get pregnant. Try not to worry (I know...so much easier said than done!) We ended up getting pregnant on our sixth cycle with the monitor (which was also our sixth month of trying). Good luck to you and I hope everything works out. :dust:

And thanks for the congrats! I appreciate it.


----------



## rajnin

Hi All,

Okay maybe this is normal ? My clear blue monitor stopped asking me to test on CD14 but showed HIGH, today I switched on my moniter CD17 and it asked me to test, I did and the results still showed as HIGH.

I checked the back of the wand and I saw a Dark blue line and another blue line (not quite as dark as the other one)

I hope this means I have yet to test for another few days and it then shows a peak! fingers crossed ....


----------



## meechan

Today is CD14 and the reading is high. Hope to get my peak soon.


----------



## potter11

Keeping my fingers crossed. 

Rajnin I think I must of read the instuction leaflet 100 times now trying to work out what normal is!!

I wouldn't get hung up looking at the lines on the back, as I got a peak and the lines were v.faint.....I was expecting them to get darker? But who knows?:shrug:


----------



## KMIL

Hi ladies!
Not been on here for awhile, been on my 2ww. Took a test it was BFP so it worked on my 3rd cycle of the clear blue fertility monitor. 
Good luck everyone else.:dust:


----------



## 2016

Congratulations KMIL! :happydance: I am on my 3rd cycle so fingers crossed. Not convinced the monitor does any more for me than ov tests though but it gives me something extra to pee on. :haha:


----------



## 2016

Oooh I have just noticed - congrats to you too happygirl! They do say it only takes once and you are proof. H & H 9 months.


----------



## meechan

If I never get peak (only High), does that mean I never ovulate?


----------



## mrsc81

meechan said:


> If I never get peak (only High), does that mean I never ovulate?

Ive heard of people getting pregnant when there monitor has only shown high that cycle, you need to bd whenever you get a high and peak :thumbup:


----------



## meechan

I already got 3 Highs from CD14 to CD16. What if I got a bunch of Highs? Is that normal?


----------



## rajnin

meechan said:


> I already got 3 Highs from CD14 to CD16. What if I got a bunch of Highs? Is that normal?


Hi Meechan,

How long have you been using the monitor for?
This is my first month of using it, after a few Low's all i have got is HIGHS.
I have been told its not unsusall fot it to be all HIGHS the first month you use it. It takes about 2 months for the monitor to get used to you.

I didnt get a peak at all, im on CD18 and still getting a HIGH (the monitor stoped asking me for a test for about 2 days but now its still asking me to test. I think the first time you use the monitor it can ask you for up to 20 tests.


----------



## meechan

This is the 3rd month I'm using the monitor. All I got is LOW and HIGH. No PEAK.


----------



## rajnin

If it's not peaked for 3 months maybe call the CBFM helpline? See what they say or speak to your doctor.


----------



## moonriver

Hi Happygirl,

Congrats! So elated for you! That's great news. Then there's still hope for all of us. Can you tell us if you did anything differently this cycle? The fact that you only BDed once really tells you that it's all about the exact timing which is so hard to pinpoint. That's why we all bought this monitor and I'm happy that it worked for you!

KMIL,

Congrats my cycle buddy! I'm thrilled that we started this journey together and it worked for you. I'm on my 2ww now so we will see - fingers crossed! Same question for you - did you do anything different this cycle? What were your peak days and when did you BD?

Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you ladies! It's been a while since we had a BFP on this board so super happy for both of you!


----------



## happygirl326

moonriver said:


> Hi Happygirl,
> 
> Congrats! So elated for you! That's great news. Then there's still hope for all of us. Can you tell us if you did anything differently this cycle? The fact that you only BDed once really tells you that it's all about the exact timing which is so hard to pinpoint. That's why we all bought this monitor and I'm happy that it worked for you!

Thanks moonriver! I appreciate the kind words. Unlike the previous months, this month, I didn't obsess about trying to get pregnant and I wasn't as stressed out. 

I actually wrote this month off because we only did the deed once. My husband initiated things and we had a brief encounter on a high day. The next day, I hit peak on the monitor and we were not seeing eye to eye on an issue and I knew if I tried to initiate things, he would just say no. DH told me he was starting to feel like a piece of meat and the only time I wanted to BD was when I hit at peak. I couldn't really argue because there is truth to his statement. :blush:

I wasn't having any symptoms either (other than a headache for a couple of days- but I thought it was just the change in weather). I took a test at 10 DPO because I was having a friend over that evening and was planning on drinking wine. I just wanted to make sure I didn't have anything to worry about. Well, I had a super, super faint positive. It was barely there. As the day went on, I took more tests (thank goodness for the internet cheapies) and the line got a bit darker. On 11 DPO, I took a digital test and tested positive. I was surprised I got a positive on a digital so early. 

I read several places that it is more important to BD prior to ovulation. I think there is truth to that. Healthy swimmers can live for up to 5 days.

Good luck and baby dust to you!


----------



## Crackers4bbe

Hi ladies, I'm on my first month of using the cbfm and understand it takes time 2 get used 2 our cycles. The problem is I have been doing tests since day 6 and now on day 21 and monitor has shown high fertility the whole time. I would not be so concerned if it even showed me a low fertility day but because it has stayed on high it's making me worrie. Is it just the monitor getting 2 know my cycle? is it broken? or am I not ovulating.. Getting myself worked up about it which obviously is not a good thing when ttc can anybody say they have had similar problems and put my mind at rest. sorry 4 waffling on ladies.


----------



## tlc0137

Hi ladies, 

This is my first month using the CBFM and I am on CD 11. I got my first HIGH yesterday...and praying for a PEAK soon. My DH is out of town until November 12th with work, but I will be visiting him this weekend and next. I just hope I get a peak this weekend while I am with him


----------



## moonriver

Crackers4bbe said:


> Hi ladies, I'm on my first month of using the cbfm and understand it takes time 2 get used 2 our cycles. The problem is I have been doing tests since day 6 and now on day 21 and monitor has shown high fertility the whole time. I would not be so concerned if it even showed me a low fertility day but because it has stayed on high it's making me worrie. Is it just the monitor getting 2 know my cycle? is it broken? or am I not ovulating.. Getting myself worked up about it which obviously is not a good thing when ttc can anybody say they have had similar problems and put my mind at rest. sorry 4 waffling on ladies.

Hey Crackers4bbe, don't worry, I went through the same thing. On the first and second months, I got all highs and no peaks. I was also worried and went to the doc. I took the cd 22 blood test which confirmed ovulation. The following month, on month three of my cycle, I got peaks. I've been getting peaks since then and am on my fourth cycle so for a lot of people, it takes the monitor a couple of cycles to get used to your body and give you peaks. 

Good luck!


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

Hi Ladies!
I started using my CBFM again now that all of the hustle and bustle of our wedding is over. I had used it for a few cycles when I first got it in June (I think) but I was pretty distracted and not committed to TTC. This cycle I had all lows - which had me worried - until yesterday CD 16 of 28. The monitor went from low to peak. We BD the night before peak and then again yesterday, so Fx!! I hate the Tww... but here goes!


----------



## KMIL

moonriver said:


> Hi Happygirl,
> 
> Congrats! So elated for you! That's great news. Then there's still hope for all of us. Can you tell us if you did anything differently this cycle? The fact that you only BDed once really tells you that it's all about the exact timing which is so hard to pinpoint. That's why we all bought this monitor and I'm happy that it worked for you!
> 
> KMIL,
> 
> Congrats my cycle buddy! I'm thrilled that we started this journey together and it worked for you. I'm on my 2ww now so we will see - fingers crossed! Same question for you - did you do anything different this cycle? What were your peak days and when did you BD
> 
> Happy and healthy 9 months to both of you ladies! It's been a while since we had a BFP on this board so super happy for both of you!

Hi! 
Just thought I would see how everyone was doing on here?!
My husband was away on busy on my first peak & was back for my second really didn't think it would work with him working away them jumping on it as soon as he got back, but I guess it did.
I was and still am taking the pregncare vitamins which I think helped my LP as it made them longer each month which made me peak a couple of days earlier every month...not too sure if that had anything to do with helping.
I'm 6wks tomorrow & feels like I have been pregnant forever already!
Good luck with the monitor, hopefully there will be more news soon.
:dust:


----------



## dodgercpkl

I just purchased the CBFM on the recommendation of my OB. I'm hoping that it will work for me as I have PCOS and honestly am not sure if or when I might ovulate. I haven't ovulated for the last year for sure, so who knows with me. 

It's awesome that there is a forum/thread for it and I'm so glad to see a bunch of potential questions answered for me!


----------



## Pookabear

Welcome dodge! Glad to have you join us, im here now and then but im mainly on the cbfm thread just because I have made so many friends there, im no expert but I've been using the cbfm going on 5 cycles coming up, so any questions u might have, ill do my best to answer,charting your temps is always good too, so u can combine cbfm and see exactly when you ovulate... cbfm has been very helpful for me and I hope it is the same for you, hopefully you wont have to use it as long as I have.. also, the 1st couple cycles it gets to know your body so don't be alarmed if there are no peaks


----------



## mrsc81

Hi, im on my 1st cycle of using cbfm, how many days of high do you ladies usually get before a peak? Im on cd 24 and have had nothing but low so far, last cycle i used opks and ov on cd 29 of a 42 day cycle. Ive got pcos and hoping i see the monitor move soon, im getting fed up of seeing low.


----------



## MovingFoward

Hey Ladies I think mine story is different the first x I used the monitor I got a peak.....I am on my third cycle and I am on CD20 and I have not had a peak. and last cycle I didnt have any peak and all HIGHS. I am so not sure what I will b doing wrong.....

My monitor is used...

But I have been BD.....


----------



## ladydray

I am now cd 25 of my first cycle using my CBFM and hoping and praying for my :bfp: gettin lots of symptoms that come and go so really hoping xxxx


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI Ladies, 

I wonder if you could help. The first two months that i used my monitor it behaved perfectly..... got high on cd 17 first time round and peak on cd 24 on that cycle. The second time i used it i tested from day 9 as requested by the monitor i got 9 through to 15 as low fertility and then i got 2 highs (one on day16, one on day 17) and then a peak on day 18 and then it stopped asking me to test. 
Third cycle using it and i am on day 19 and still getting lows. the thing is i also check CM and last night it was clear and stretchy (fertile right?), this morning it is a tiny bit stretchy but a bit creamy too (sorry TMI) we also BD last night, could that explain the creamyness?. We have been trying to do SMEP but we started it CD 9, so BD on 9, 11, 13, 15, and 18 (DH was not up for it on 17 too tired LOL). I am now wondering if i am going to ovulate this cycle or if i may have done so already and the monitor has missed it?. 
do you think missing the BD on 17 will affect our chances. Do you think that because i had the egg white stretchy mucus we should BD everyday now for a few day's. Could the monitor be wrong. ( i don't want to BD every day now if i am truely low fertility, need to rest hubby up for the peak!)
The other thing is my sticks for the monitor ( i know your not meant to read them but...) the blue line that is always there (furthest away from the bit you wee on) started dark and got a bit lighter each day (with a very fine light blue line appearing at the other end (hardly visable) but on day 18 and 19 (today) the blue line nearest the wee end is as dark as my line was on day 12. Now this may be that i wet it too much i am not sure. I compared them to last month but think that is pointless as last month are well and truely dried now.
Nothing has changed this month at all. In fact i am less stresed, i have lost 8 lbs in weight but i need to loose weight so i don't think that would have affected it (i also lost weight steadily (over 4 weeks) and sensibly.

so has my monitor gone crazy, am i maybe not going to ovulate this cycle at all, if so so you still get stretchy egg white mucus if you don't ovulate?

i would really appreciate your thoughts

Thanks

Dawn


----------



## dodgercpkl

Pookabear said:


> Welcome dodge! Glad to have you join us, im here now and then but im mainly on the cbfm thread just because I have made so many friends there, im no expert but I've been using the cbfm going on 5 cycles coming up, so any questions u might have, ill do my best to answer,charting your temps is always good too, so u can combine cbfm and see exactly when you ovulate... cbfm has been very helpful for me and I hope it is the same for you, hopefully you wont have to use it as long as I have.. also, the 1st couple cycles it gets to know your body so don't be alarmed if there are no peaks

Thank you! I must have missed the thread you are talking about. Would you mind linking it to me or pm'ing me the link?


----------



## day_dreamer

I used the CBFM for the first time last month, got 9 highs from CD15-25 then 2 highs on CD26+27. I thought that many highs was a bit excessive but it did match up with my ewcm (never had it for that long)

This month I messed up as I accidentally reset it when I sat on it...it now says CD9 when I'm actually on CD20...I'm presuming it'll work just the same even though the day is out? It did ask me to test this morning, so hopefully I'll Ov soon and it'll all be alright.....??


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I am not sure daydreamer. I guess since it detects the lh surge it should work ok even though you reset it. Fingers crossed for you x x x


----------



## day_dreamer

That's what I thought Dawn...I guess I'll find out in the next few days...


----------



## Newfeeflip

Hi all. Want to pick one of these up. So far Costco.ca seems like the cheapest, but does anyone know if Costco uses discreet packaging? I'm sending it to my work, but don't want anyone knowing that we're trying.

It's $186.99 for the monitor, sticks are $85 for 40, but can return the two to Costco if we're lucky this month! Anywhere else I can find this monitor cheaper other than used like Kijiji? 

Thanks!


----------



## dodgercpkl

Newfeeflip said:


> Hi all. Want to pick one of these up. So far Costco.ca seems like the cheapest, but does anyone know if Costco uses discreet packaging? I'm sending it to my work, but don't want anyone knowing that we're trying.
> 
> It's $186.99 for the monitor, sticks are $85 for 40, but can return the two to Costco if we're lucky this month! Anywhere else I can find this monitor cheaper other than used like Kijiji?
> 
> Thanks!

I'm not sure about the packaging that costco uses, but you might check Amazon. I just got mine today and it came in a brown packing box with the smaller monitor box and test sticks box inside. There was nothing on the outside to show what it was other then that it was from Amazon. I'm not sure whether the price is better or worse for the canadian amazon but it was the cheapest new version that I could find in the USA.


----------



## mrsc81

Please can someone help, im going insane here! :wacko:
Ive got pcos but my hormone levels checked out normal when i had them done, although that was almost 3yrs ago now! So i bought a CBFM and was quite confient it would work ok as ive read lots of other pcos women using one. Its my 1st month using it, i started using it 6 days late, so when the monitor said 6 really i was cd 12, most of my cycles this year have been 42 days including the last cycle, some have been 35 days.
Well im now on cd 28 (monitor reads 22) and im still on low fertility! I used opks last month and got ewcm on cd 27 and faint positive on cd 27 and cd 28, i thought i ov on cd 29. Now im questioning if i even did and maybe i am broken :cry:
Has anyone else still had low readings this late with a long cycle?? I started taking pregnacare conception in the middle of my last cycle so maybe this cycle will be even longer? :shrug:
Could my 8 stone weight loss have screwed with my hormones?
Ive had pains in bbs for about 5 days but that appears to have gone now, and cramps/pains for about 8 days which are still there. Last cycle i had cramps for about 2 weeks and a fair bit of pain, i think there might be a problem with a cyst and im waiting for a gynae appt as mine was just cancelled.

Sorry for long post but im hoping someone else has experienced this and i am 'normal'.:sad2:


----------



## lublymummy1

well to update all, as ive not been on for some time, this is my 7th mth and still nothing, last mth showed no ov, has anyone heard of mia-angel, she does fertility spells? x


----------



## Wishing83

Hi guys, room for a small one? Soooo.... Me and dh have been trying to conceive unsuccessfully for about 3 years. After 2 chemical pregnancies and 1 very sad mmc, we had all given up hope (seeing as last pregnancy was 2 years ago). I have had all the tests and everything is fine with me (I am apparently ovulating) it's his turn now to do the business in a pot,(sorry tmi) just waiting for the ref feral from hospital. But in the meantime I popped on amazon and splashed out on the cbfm.... Very excited, it can't hurt to try ??? So af is due 28th ish this month, never been so exited to get my period ever!!! Good luck to every one on here and will update on cd, eeeek x


----------



## baby2310

Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting, i just wanted to reassure any of you using CBFM and not getting peaks.
I thought it was great, even though i never had a peak for the cycles i used it we still managed to catch that eggy, just dtd when i got highs.
I know it's easier said than done and i used to scoff when people said it to me but i truly believe that relaxing about TTC helped us that month.
We went on holiday the previous month and i feel it really helped.
The night before we conceived we visited some family and i decided for the first time since TTC to have some wine, ended up drinking the whole bottle!
Not that i'm saying go out and get plastered but just think it helped that my mind and body wasn't just focused on trying to do all the "right things".
The CBFM gave me added reassurance as i felt that getting highs alone must mean something was happening each month.

Good luck to you all ladies, hope you catch those eggs soon and all have healthy & beautiful little one x x x


----------



## SLH

Newfeeflip said:


> Hi all. Want to pick one of these up. So far Costco.ca seems like the cheapest, but does anyone know if Costco uses discreet packaging? I'm sending it to my work, but don't want anyone knowing that we're trying.
> 
> It's $186.99 for the monitor, sticks are $85 for 40, but can return the two to Costco if we're lucky this month! Anywhere else I can find this monitor cheaper other than used like Kijiji?
> 
> Thanks!

I bought mine at Shoppers Drugmart and it was like almost $300 You could try early-pregnancy-tests.com. They sell them for very cheap the only downside is that you will have to order it. I'm from Toronto too. I live in Mississauga now.


----------



## mrsc81

baby2310 said:


> Hi ladies, hope you don't mind me posting, i just wanted to reassure any of you using CBFM and not getting peaks.
> I thought it was great, even though i never had a peak for the cycles i used it we still managed to catch that eggy, just dtd when i got highs.
> I know it's easier said than done and i used to scoff when people said it to me but i truly believe that relaxing about TTC helped us that month.
> We went on holiday the previous month and i feel it really helped.
> The night before we conceived we visited some family and i decided for the first time since TTC to have some wine, ended up drinking the whole bottle!
> Not that i'm saying go out and get plastered but just think it helped that my mind and body wasn't just focused on trying to do all the "right things".
> The CBFM gave me added reassurance as i felt that getting highs alone must mean something was happening each month.
> 
> Good luck to you all ladies, hope you catch those eggs soon and all have healthy & beautiful little one x x x


Congratulations! and thanks for the advice.. it gave me a little chuckle too lol :hugs:


----------



## mrsc81

This is my 1st cycle using my cbfm, it started asking for sticks cd6 although really i was on cd 12, i used 19 sticks and the monitor was still only reading low, so i thought stuff it i will reset the monitor and continue to use it see if im having a really long cycle and might ovulate late, my cycles are usually 35-42 days.
Today i am cd 34, my monitor shows cd 9 and i questioned if i should bother continuing to use it or just wait this cycle out now, so i decided to use the last stick from my previous pack, i had left it as i read you are supposed to use them in sets of 10 from same pack. Today my monitor showed high! Now is this because i used a stick from another pack? Does it show high just before af? I want to get excited that my monitor has finally moved, but i think its because i used a stick from another packet? Please help!!


----------



## liaxxx

hi im Lia and i brought my cbfm bout 5 months ago when I came off de-po injection and i got lows and highs only... then last month i got my first peak I was so happy now 7 days late I had 2 positive hpt then did one yesterday and came out bfn :( and today i started bleeding heavy :( dont no whats going on but guess will have to try this month :) 

sorry to just post but since we all ttc be nice to talk to each other xx 

good luck to you alll x :) :) :)


----------



## mrsc81

Got a Peak today! 1st cycle - cd 39!


----------



## rajnin

I got my first peak CD 17
2nd cycle using CBFM

Did the deed as soon as I saw the peak .....


----------



## dodgercpkl

mrsc81 said:


> Got a Peak today! 1st cycle - cd 39!




rajnin said:


> I got my first peak CD 17
> 2nd cycle using CBFM
> 
> Did the deed as soon as I saw the peak .....

That's awesome ladies! Good luck with the tww!

I've still not gotten a peak from my cbfm, however ff is predicting that I ovulated last Saturday which would put me at 4dpo today. I'm still testing whenever it asks because I want it to be as accurate to me and my cycles as it can be. And who knows? Maybe the temps are wrong and I'll get a peak in a few days!

Have any of you ladies actually looked at the test strip on the sticks before? Today I had what I would have considered a glaringly positive opk (if it had been a regular opk) whereas the rest of the times it's been what I would consider a getting there but not there opk, but it still gave me just high fertility. Anyone else noticed this or anything like it? It's not that I think something is wrong, just that I'm curious as to how it works. I was fully expecting to plug that thing in and get a peak, so I was a bit surprised to get just a high.


----------



## Mrs_Dutch15

dodgercpkl said:


> mrsc81 said:
> 
> 
> Got a Peak today! 1st cycle - cd 39!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rajnin said:
> 
> 
> I got my first peak CD 17
> 2nd cycle using CBFM
> 
> Did the deed as soon as I saw the peak .....Click to expand...
> 
> That's awesome ladies! Good luck with the tww!
> 
> I've still not gotten a peak from my cbfm, however ff is predicting that I ovulated last Saturday which would put me at 4dpo today. I'm still testing whenever it asks because I want it to be as accurate to me and my cycles as it can be. And who knows? Maybe the temps are wrong and I'll get a peak in a few days!
> 
> Have any of you ladies actually looked at the test strip on the sticks before? Today I had what I would have considered a glaringly positive opk (if it had been a regular opk) whereas the rest of the times it's been what I would consider a getting there but not there opk, but it still gave me just high fertility. Anyone else noticed this or anything like it? It's not that I think something is wrong, just that I'm curious as to how it works. I was fully expecting to plug that thing in and get a peak, so I was a bit surprised to get just a high.Click to expand...

When the sticks detect a peak the line that is there on low days is gone and the line that starts to appear on high days is the only dark line that is visable- if that makes any sense. On low days 1 dark line, on high days 2 lines and on peak days 1 dark line on the opposite side of the low line.


----------



## dodgercpkl

Mrs_Dutch15 said:


> On low days 1 dark line, on high days 2 lines and on peak days 1 dark line on the opposite side of the low line.

Thank you! That explains it perfectly! :)


----------



## Dawnlouise30

i am a little confused, on my peak day's i still had two lines on my stick? - is this wrong?


----------



## SLH

Dawnlouise30 said:


> i am a little confused, on my peak day's i still had two lines on my stick? - is this wrong?

On my peak days I always get 2 lines. Once the lines are equal in colour, your monitor will peak. When your estrogen line gets lighter you will get a high. When the estrogen line is really dark you will get a low. YOu will peak once your lines are equal or once the LH line is darker than the estrogen line you will peak. I find with myself that on my first peak both lines will be the same, but on my second peak the LH line will be darker. Everyone's different. Sometimes my LH line doesn't get darker at all.


----------



## jchic

Hi All!

I just got my high on CD7 this cycle....so weird because I usually ) around CD15-17 or so. Is that normal? Can this happen sometimes? Also, the second line was REALLY light? What does that mean?? Should I BD tonight anyway??

TGIF everyone :)


----------



## SLH

jchic said:


> Hi All!
> 
> I just got my high on CD7 this cycle....so weird because I usually ) around CD15-17 or so. Is that normal? Can this happen sometimes? Also, the second line was REALLY light? What does that mean?? Should I BD tonight anyway??
> 
> TGIF everyone :)

How long have you been using your monitor for? I have noticed that after 3 months of using mine, I would get a high as soon as I POAS. Your monitor might be going wacky like mine did if you have been using it for a while. 

It could also mean that you are ovulating earlier this month. I would BD in case.

I just want to add that once I wiped my monitors memory clean, it turned back to normal.


----------



## jchic

Hi! This is cycle 4 using the monitor....should I wipe it clean and not use it? I called the customer service line and they said it was fine? I got another high today on cd8. The second line was superrrrr light. I barely could see it but yesterday that li e was lght but a bit darker than today. That means Im prob close to my peak, no?


----------



## SLH

I would continue to use it this month because my monitor still peaked and that's what you have to watch for. If you don't get pregnant this month then wipe it clean for your next cycle.


----------



## norahbattie

I HATE the cbfm so much, sorry ladies who love it. It's because of the monitor giving us false peaks that we have waited 14 months before investigations. I have just been diagnosed with PCOS and need to have a hycosg done now. If I knew earlier I would not be ovulating regularly I would have tried earlier. The earliest we can start treatment is January now :( I think the cbfm gives you a false sense of security


----------



## SLH

norahbattie said:


> I HATE the cbfm so much, sorry ladies who love it. It's because of the monitor giving us false peaks that we have waited 14 months before investigations. I have just been diagnosed with PCOS and need to have a hycosg done now. If I knew earlier I would not be ovulating regularly I would have tried earlier. The earliest we can start treatment is January now :( I think the cbfm gives you a false sense of security

I'm sorry you hate the CBFM and it gave you false peaks. Women with PCOS sometimes get an LH surge and gear up to ovulate and then don't, so I'm wondering if that's what was happening to you and is why the monitor gave you peaks.


----------



## norahbattie

I have had follicular tracking over the last 2 cycles and my follicle doesn't get any bigger than 12mm :(


----------



## SLH

That is very weird then.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

Starting to lose a little faith here.

I'm on the 5th CBFM cycle. CD 17.

I'm using on average 18 sticks per cycle (getting expensive this CBFM lark!). In 5 cycles, I've only had Peaks on *2* of those. Peaks on 1 cycle at CD9-10 and the other cycle at CD23-24 ???

I've only had one decent FF chart, showing a definite biphasic pattern.

I've never had a positive OPK (One-Step)...I've tested FMU, mid-day, early evening. 

MY BBT thermometer is a law unto itself, and I don't trust its readings...which isn't helping my charting.

According to FF my luteal phase ranges from 3 days (???) to 18 days....like, seriously, WTF???

Just SO fed up with peeing in cups...and also with nothing working the way it should, including seemingly my own reproductive system :nope:

I feel so dysfunctional right now,and getting so disillusioned with it all:shrug::nope:


----------



## SLH

FuzzyCaz said:


> Starting to lose a little faith here.
> 
> I'm on the 5th CBFM cycle. CD 17.
> 
> I'm using on average 18 sticks per cycle (getting expensive this CBFM lark!). In 5 cycles, I've only had Peaks on *2* of those. Peaks on 1 cycle at CD9-10 and the other cycle at CD23-24 ???
> 
> I've only had one decent FF chart, showing a definite biphasic pattern.
> 
> I've never had a positive OPK (One-Step)...I've tested FMU, mid-day, early evening.
> 
> MY BBT thermometer is a law unto itself, and I don't trust its readings...which isn't helping my charting.
> 
> According to FF my luteal phase ranges from 3 days (???) to 18 days....like, seriously, WTF???
> 
> Just SO fed up with peeing in cups...and also with nothing working the way it should, including seemingly my own reproductive system :nope:
> 
> I feel so dysfunctional right now,and getting so disillusioned with it all:shrug::nope:

From looking at your charts it looks like your cycles are anovulatory. I think you should ask a doctor.


----------



## day_dreamer

I've only had my CBFM for 2 months but so far have had 8-9 highs and 2 peaks on 26 and 27. My FF chart is all higgle de piggldy though :

My Ovulation Chart

It starts asking me to test on CD9 so I use the same stick for 10 days or so to save money! :haha:


----------



## SLH

I have been doing the same thing. I'll only pee on it sometimes now. I'm going through cycle monitoring now with ultrasounds, so I won't need to use my monitor as much anymore.


----------



## Matchboax

Hello Everyone,

I'm new to this ..... This is my fav thread - I actually read the first 500 pages and skimmed the rest. 

This is my first month using CBFM, I programmed it to start a little later CD8 for me as my cycles can be long. Anyhow I've had Highs all the way, no lows or peaks (I know it's 'getting to me') ....... 16 highs in a row now

I've never had a positive OPK and this 2nd month using BBT. Ovulation hasn't been detected either month. I have no EWCM ever (use EPO) so I use preseed in the hope the swimmers won't die. I actually think I don't ovulate and I have many symptoms of PCOS. 

Going for a blood test tomorrow to check for hormones, would be good to get some answers. 

Hope all is well with everyone xx

:kiss:


----------



## dodgercpkl

Hi Matchbox! Welcome! I hope you get your answers with the blood testing. A lot of the ladies on this forum have pcos (myself included) so if you do find you have it, you'll be in good hands. :)


----------



## day_dreamer

I have many PCOS symptoms too and had blood tests last year on cd2, cd19 then cd35...no ovulation detected that cycle...but then it turned out to be a 57 day cycle so if I had ovulated it wouldn't have been until day 44 so wouldn't have shown anyway. I had an internal scan, no cysts but an enlarged ovary that could have been gearing up to ovulate... :shrug:

Sometimes the fact that I've gotten peaks comforts and reassures me...other times it scares me because it could be a false sense of security... :(


----------



## Matchboax

dodgercpkl said:


> Hi Matchbox! Welcome! I hope you get your answers with the blood testing. A lot of the ladies on this forum have pcos (myself included) so if you do find you have it, you'll be in good hands. :)

Thank u xx

Have been having unprotected sex since July 10 but didn't start actively trying till July this year. It's so hard not to feel down eh. DH is to hand in a specimen too so fx everything is ok.


----------



## Matchboax

day_dreamer said:


> I have many PCOS symptoms too and had blood tests last year on cd2, cd19 then cd35...no ovulation detected that cycle...but then it turned out to be a 57 day cycle so if I had ovulated it wouldn't have been until day 44 so wouldn't have shown anyway. I had an internal scan, no cysts but an enlarged ovary that could have been gearing up to ovulate... :shrug:
> 
> Sometimes the fact that I've gotten peaks comforts and reassures me...other times it scares me because it could be a false sense of security... :(

How annoying are long cycles eh!!!! Grrrrr wish we could get an MOT of our bodies at the age if 18 lol! 

That's good u get peaks ....... Xxxx


----------



## Matchboax

Well that's me on Day 29 and have had 18 days in a row of high readings, only got 2 sticks left this cycle ........

My temps have not confirmed OV :-( they are so rocky. Thinking of temping vaginally next time. Anyone else do this?

Oh and I've named my little white friend (cbfm) Nearly Headless Nick on a bad day and Casper on a good day ....... Today it was Nearly Headless literally lol xxx


----------



## SLH

If you look at my chart you will see that it does not showed I ovulate, BUT an ultrasound confirmed ovulation. Last month my monitor gave me all highs and no peaks, but I got positive OPK's and a temperature rise. It's possible you ovulated without getting a peak or a temperature rise, but I would go to the doctors to make sure you don't have PCOS. Sometimes women with PCOS have rocky temperatures. Have you been taking your temperature at the exact same time every day? I don't temp vaginally, but I have read that it's more accurate.


----------



## leasap

hello ladies, im back :) i recently got back with my EX after nearly 5mths apart :(

But all good now, so hopefully going to dust off my CBFM and restart in the new year!!!

We had been TTC over 2years, with irregular cycles, only got 1mth go with the cbfm before we split. But im on 2nd cycle of being on Microgynon 30 to regulate my periods, and each time on the 7 day break ive had a full flow period. 

We have talked about TTC again, he wants to start asap, but i want to stay on the pill till about jan, which will make it 4/5 cycles being on it.....

Does anyone know of anyone who has gone back on the pill to help regulate their periods, fallen pregnant soon after wards????

Its good to be back here, and have a catch up:) xxx


----------



## Matchboax

SLH that's really interesting, I didn't realise you could still ovulate. 
I'm convinced I have PCOS - have started the ball rolling at the docs so will hopefully get some answers soon. 


Yeah, bang on same time every day give or take 5 mins.

Where is your chart (sorry, still finding my way about).

Just read your blog, what a journey!!!!! I hope u get some answers at your next doc appt xxx


----------



## Matchboax

Hey Leasap

Welcome back, I'm just new to this forum xx

Yes, I have 2 friends who went back in the same pill. One fell 1st month, we were go smacked and other one was 2 months xx

Apparently Migrogynon is one of the better pills not to delay your AF when u stop it. I was on it for 13 yrs straight and periods started after 30 days - that was last May xx


----------



## leasap

Matchboax said:


> Hey Leasap
> 
> Welcome back, I'm just new to this forum xx
> 
> Yes, I have 2 friends who went back in the same pill. One fell 1st month, we were go smacked and other one was 2 months xx
> 
> Apparently Migrogynon is one of the better pills not to delay your AF when u stop it. I was on it for 13 yrs straight and periods started after 30 days - that was last May xx


Thank you for reply. Ive only been back on it 2mths, because when i split with my ex i thought well might aswell give it a go and GP kept saying all along when we was TTC to go bk on the pill to regulate the periods, cos thought it might help in the future to get pregnant. Then just got back with my EX (finally) and he wants to start TTC again, but i said will re start in the new year and that would be 4mths back on the pill. I was having irregular periods, so hoping when i stop the pill they will restart :) did your friends have irregular periods before they went bk on the pill and how long was they back on it for?? Thank u xx


----------



## Wishing83

Hi, think I'm out for this month... Had sore boobs for about a week and was hopeful, but now that's dissapeared and af is due tomorrow, ): bit gutted as we have been at it like rabbits, but on the positive I get to use my monitor tommorrow when the witch arrives! Yay x


----------



## kitty2385

i got a CBFM for this cycle, cd3 so still waiting to use it but im excited and optimistic! x


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Kitty, 

Hope you like it, i am on my fourth month using it and i have found it useful :-0


----------



## day_dreamer

Bugger. Got a high on my CBFM today. Just what I didn't want yet. It's the first time I've poas this cycle, CD14, as the last 2 cycles I haven't got peaks until CD26 and 27...so how do I know If this is the 1st high of 5, of 10 or if its half way through. I've no idea when to expect my peak! Argh.

Here is my chart: My Ovulation Chart

I never succeed in waking up early enough at weekends, so always end up with higher temps then...but today is unusually low...

Got my donor arranged for 16th December...think I need to have him on standby for sooner??


----------



## potter11

Morning Ladies,

It's been a while since I've been on. All been part of my trying to relax strategy - which hasn't really worked so here I am!

I'm on my third month with the CBFM and so far have been really lucky. Peaks in both cycles. However, this month I decided to go back onto my Chinese herbs and was on Herba Leaonuri & Radix Angelicae Sinensis tea along with a Ginseng combination. I'm now on CD 12 and have only had high reading. Last two months my peaks have come on CD 12 and 10.

Has anybody used these and found similar? I'm getting very paranoid. DH says the tea has just diluted my pee and therefore I'm not getting a reading, but just wondering if anyone else has had a similar situation?

Wish I'd never taken the tea out of the cupboard now!!!!

Any ideas welcome
x x x


----------



## day_dreamer

Yikes, got my peak today...wasnt expecting it until at least Monday! *panics?


----------



## FuzzyCaz

day_dreamer said:


> Yikes, got my peak today...wasnt expecting it until at least Monday! *panics?

Yay! Quick, get at it! :thumbup:


----------



## day_dreamer

Hope my donor can make it! Fxd!


----------



## eeyorebaby22

Hi Girls,

Ive been using the CBFM since June - I got pregnant the very first time we used it but sadly mc at 6 week.

Since then we have had no luck

However this month It advised me I had my 3 day peak on CD18 & CD19. We BD on CD 17 and 19. 
I have been having spotting since CD27 (roughly 9dpo) and Iam now CD34 still spotting. I was due yesterday but had a BFN and still no sign of AF yet. I have had some cramping the last few days to.

Im very confused as ive been spotting for 7 days now and have no other symptoms...any advice would be much appreciated xxx


----------



## meechan

This is the 5th month I'm using the monitor but I never get a PEAK. Just a bunch of HIGHS. Maybe I never ovulate :(.


----------



## SLH

I'm sorry Meechan. Have you been to the doctors or have you been tested?


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Day 21 for me and low - feeling really upset by this, never had a low this late in my cycle


----------



## SLH

DawnLouise, have you ever thought about charting your bbt? It might give you a bette idea of what is happening.


----------



## Dawnlouise30

HI SLH, i don't sleep at all well so charting bbt would not work, or so i am led to believe, i wake about every three to four hours.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

meechan said:


> This is the 5th month I'm using the monitor but I never get a PEAK. Just a bunch of HIGHS. Maybe I never ovulate :(.

Oh god I could have written this...CBFM cycle#5 for me too...and have only had peaks on 2 of those...and both on wildly different dates...one cycle was CD9 & CD10 the other cycle was CD23 & CD24....there was only 6 days difference in the length of those two cycles. which makes a total mockery of the theory that no matter when we ovulate our Luteal Phase is meant to be the same :shrug:


----------



## Wishing83

Hi guys, is there a new December thread? X


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> I'm sorry Meechan. Have you been to the doctors or have you been tested?

No, I haven't see the doctors yet. According to my chart, I think I didn't ovulate this month.


----------



## meechan

I know people say not to look at the lines on the stick but I can't help it. I have two lines with the same darkness on the stick a few days ago. Does that mean anything?


----------



## happyh29

hi all :hi:

im new to teh forums. all ready obsessed and hooked!!

im on cycle two of CBFM,

please can i join your thread?

i got first high day today on cd7. last month it was cd 13 so not sure whats going on there but i started taking B50 daily and was ill ast month so fingers crossed its a good thing

opk today negative however 

please to meet you all

x


----------



## SLH

meechan said:


> I know people say not to look at the lines on the stick but I can't help it. I have two lines with the same darkness on the stick a few days ago. Does that mean anything?

Yes, 2 equal lines means that you are peaking.


----------



## meechan

SLH said:


> meechan said:
> 
> 
> I know people say not to look at the lines on the stick but I can't help it. I have two lines with the same darkness on the stick a few days ago. Does that mean anything?
> 
> Yes, 2 equal lines means that you are peaking.Click to expand...

But I didn't get the PEAK, though. And my AF is already here. This is so weird.


----------



## meechan

Both lines are light though. Not very dark.


----------



## dearyearly

I too am really hoping, praying and keeping everything crossed that this is my month!!!!!


----------



## Dawnlouise30

Hi Ladies, 

How are we all......

well this month my monitor was just crazy - i had 6 days of highs (CD 19 - 27) and then i got a low on CD 29. For most of this testing period my sticks had one line, and then on the day that i got a low my LH line was lighter and the other line was clear but very thin. I wonder if i did peak but the monitor missed it? I have never had to test up to day 29 since i have normally peaked by then.

We BD on CD 7, 8, 10, 13 ,16, 20, 22, 23, 24, 26 and 28...... so i am hoping if i did ovulate we are in with a chance? - though not much EWCM, used pre-seed on days when EWCM was not there. 

Just wish my cycles would stop being so crazy 

Dawn


----------



## day_dreamer

Prior to this month I was really happy with Mr CBFM. 2 months using it and it was confirming what I thought...I had 9 and then 5 highs, coinciding with ewcm, then 2 peaks. That meant both months it indicated I Ov'd on CD26.

Month 3, this month, the first month I was actually TTC. I started with the highs at CD14 but wasn't overly worried.. I could easily get 9 highs again...so I expected to Ov around CD24 and arranged with my donor for that day.

Surprisingly, on CD16 and 17 I got 2 peaks! I did manage to rearrange a donation for CD16, but I'm now on CD25 and have had ewcm for about a week, so its looking like I'm actually about to Ov now rather than when the silly CBFM told me. Grrrr. Not helpful. Pfft.


----------



## mrsc81

day_dreamer said:


> Prior to this month I was really happy with Mr CBFM. 2 months using it and it was confirming what I thought...I had 9 and then 5 highs, coinciding with ewcm, then 2 peaks. That meant both months it indicated I Ov'd on CD26.
> 
> Month 3, this month, the first month I was actually TTC. I started with the highs at CD14 but wasn't overly worried.. I could easily get 9 highs again...so I expected to Ov around CD24 and arranged with my donor for that day.
> 
> Surprisingly, on CD16 and 17 I got 2 peaks! I did manage to rearrange a donation for CD16, but I'm now on CD25 and have had ewcm for about a week, so its looking like I'm actually about to Ov now rather than when the silly CBFM told me. Grrrr. Not helpful. Pfft.


I would trust the monitor more than ewcm as many women get ewcm before or after ov and not when they are actually ov.. fx for your bfp!


----------



## justarascal

leasap said:


> hello ladies, im back :) i recently got back with my EX after nearly 5mths apart :(
> 
> But all good now, so hopefully going to dust off my CBFM and restart in the new year!!!
> 
> We had been TTC over 2years, with irregular cycles, only got 1mth go with the cbfm before we split. But im on 2nd cycle of being on Microgynon 30 to regulate my periods, and each time on the 7 day break ive had a full flow period.
> 
> We have talked about TTC again, he wants to start asap, but i want to stay on the pill till about jan, which will make it 4/5 cycles being on it.....
> 
> Does anyone know of anyone who has gone back on the pill to help regulate their periods, fallen pregnant soon after wards????
> 
> Its good to be back here, and have a catch up:) xxx

I conceived the first month after coming off bcp. I wasn't charting, just lots of BDing!

This time we don't have time/energy to be BDing all the time what with 2 full time jobs and an almost 1yr old!

So we're trying CBFM to give us the best chances,


----------



## babydust818

Hey everyone! I had a question. Last month was my first month using CBFM. I had 2 low days, then 5 high days, then 2 peak days, then a high day, then all the rest low. I was so happy to have gotten a peak!! Well, this month is a totally different story. It didn't ask for a stick until CD9. I am currently CD20 and every single day inbetween i've gotten highs. No peaks OR lows at all. Should i continue on with the sticks or say the hell with it? I'm so confused and don't understand why i got all these highs the second month. I know even still it's trying to get to know my body but i just find it odd. My OH and i been BD'ing every other day since CD1 this month. Hoping something clicks...


----------



## day_dreamer

Sounds similar to my experience but backwards....I had 9 highs, 2 peaks and 1 high, followed by 5 highs 2 peaks and a high. This month however I had 2 highs, 2 peaks and a high, but a week early. I went with it and trusted my monitor...arranged my donation...but then a week later my body started looking fertile...ewcm being the main indicator. Now I'm just waiting for AF to show up so I can work out whether my CBFM let me down or not.


----------



## mrsc81

babydust818 said:


> Hey everyone! I had a question. Last month was my first month using CBFM. I had 2 low days, then 5 high days, then 2 peak days, then a high day, then all the rest low. I was so happy to have gotten a peak!! Well, this month is a totally different story. It didn't ask for a stick until CD9. I am currently CD20 and every single day inbetween i've gotten highs. No peaks OR lows at all. Should i continue on with the sticks or say the hell with it? I'm so confused and don't understand why i got all these highs the second month. I know even still it's trying to get to know my body but i just find it odd. My OH and i been BD'ing every other day since CD1 this month. Hoping something clicks...


similar here, last cycle 5 highs, 2 peaks, this cycle on 14th day of highs! i did get 7 days of lows beforehand. Started vitex/agnus castus this cycle.. dont know if thats why so many highs :shrug:
Ive resest my monitor and continuing to use it, same as i did last cycle, as since ttc my cycles are getting longer!


----------



## babydust818

mrsc81 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Hey everyone! I had a question. Last month was my first month using CBFM. I had 2 low days, then 5 high days, then 2 peak days, then a high day, then all the rest low. I was so happy to have gotten a peak!! Well, this month is a totally different story. It didn't ask for a stick until CD9. I am currently CD20 and every single day inbetween i've gotten highs. No peaks OR lows at all. Should i continue on with the sticks or say the hell with it? I'm so confused and don't understand why i got all these highs the second month. I know even still it's trying to get to know my body but i just find it odd. My OH and i been BD'ing every other day since CD1 this month. Hoping something clicks...
> 
> 
> similar here, last cycle 5 highs, 2 peaks, this cycle on 14th day of highs! i did get 7 days of lows beforehand. Started vitex/agnus castus this cycle.. dont know if thats why so many highs :shrug:
> Ive resest my monitor and continuing to use it, same as i did last cycle, as since ttc my cycles are getting longer!Click to expand...


Is my best bet to reset my monitor? I decided to not test this morning and said f it. I never got any lows this month. Pure straight highs. 12 days in a stinkin row! I figured today would have been another so i didn't even test and don't think i'm going to the rest of this month. I don't understand how i got peaks last month and this month nothing. I had ewcm a few days ago. My boobs were sore, right ovary hurt... i figured i was Oing. I trust the monitor 100% but just don't understand what's going on. I should be like 4-5dpo right now.


----------



## mrsc81

I wouldnt reset monitor until you have used 20 sticks, thats the only reason ive reset it, i used about 36 last cycle in total


----------



## mrsc81

After 15 days of high i got my PEAK today, cd28, if i hadnt reset my monitor i wouldnt of picked it up, same thing last cycle. I know its not the way your supposed to use it but if my cycles dont start getting shorter again, i will continue to use it in this way, it works for me.


----------



## babydust818

Well that's awesome girl! Glad you got your peak!!!! I'm was on my 15th stick this morning and had my 15th high in a row. WTF. My cycles are usually 31-33 days. i'm CD 23 right now. my LP is always 14 days. I don't understand?


----------



## mrsc81

babydust818 said:


> Well that's awesome girl! Glad you got your peak!!!! I'm was on my 15th stick this morning and had my 15th high in a row. WTF. My cycles are usually 31-33 days. i'm CD 23 right now. my LP is always 14 days. I don't understand?

Either the monitor didnt detect your surge or you are going to ovulate late, i would keep testing..


----------



## Dawnlouise30

I think you may ovulate later, my monitor did not detect my surge this month but went from high to low, it did not continue giving me highs, so if your getting highs i would assume you will ovulate soon....... Don' t know if you do smep but stick with :sex: every other day till af just to cover your bases x x 





mrsc81 said:


> babydust818 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's awesome girl! Glad you got your peak!!!! I'm was on my 15th stick this morning and had my 15th high in a row. WTF. My cycles are usually 31-33 days. i'm CD 23 right now. my LP is always 14 days. I don't understand?
> 
> Either the monitor didnt detect your surge or you are going to ovulate late, i would keep testing..Click to expand...


----------



## babydust818

Thank you girls. I am thinking the same thing. That O may be coming later this month. I just hate waiting around for an answer!!

mrsc81, could you tell me more about PCOS. I saw in your signature that you were diagnosed with it. Kind of makes me wonder if i have it because i read up on the symptoms and i have almost all of them. thanks!


----------



## mrsc81

> mrsc81, could you tell me more about PCOS. I saw in your signature that you were diagnosed with it. Kind of makes me wonder if i have it because i read up on the symptoms and i have almost all of them. thanks!

Im not sure if i have it anymore.. I was first diagnosed jan 09 after an internal scan showed both my ovaries were enlarged with multiple cysts, i was obese and was only having af 2/3 times a year. I lost alot of weight between last year and this year, at the end of last year i started to get a regularish af, my cycles this year have been 34, 27, 32, 42, 41, 35, 42, 54 and this one is set to be around 41/42. Nov 11 i went for another internal scan and my ovaries are now normal size, my left is cyst free but my right had about 10/12 cysts, the gyno said there are lots of women who have cysts on there ovaries, it doesnt mean i have pcos, i am a normal weight and having regularish af which most (not all) pcos women dont. So i think i now have pco and not pcos.


----------



## day_dreamer

Well AF started today, and as my LP is always 14 days I am confident that I o'd on cd24 as my ewcm suggested, and not cd16 as my monitor indicated. Perhaps my body geared up to Ov then didn't, so fooled the monitor :shrug:

At least I know the monitor isn't foolproof now and to maybe trust my body a bit more.

On to cycle #2...


----------



## mrsc81

Im curious about peak readings on the monitor, last cycle when i had a peak reading the estrogen line was really light and lh really dark, this time the lines are pretty much the same..
Wonder if its just because surge is at different time, im also taking agnus castus this cycle


----------



## babydust818

Thanks for the input mrsc. I'll have to keep an eye out for myself with PCOS. I hope i don't have it. As far as the lines on cbfm. Mine were the same color last month on my peak. 

Well, since my first stick this month i've had all highs. Never a low, never a peak. I'm on my 16TH stick. Wish i knew wtf is going on inside of me.


----------



## villa82

Using the monitor for 3months now one month no ovulaiton second there was but period on the way i feel it... Should i go to the doctor


----------



## mrsc81

villa82 said:


> Using the monitor for 3months now one month no ovulaiton second there was but period on the way i feel it... Should i go to the doctor

The monitor leaflet says go to the doctor if you havent fallen pg within 6 cycles, alot of people dont get a 'peak' first cycle using it.


----------



## FuzzyCaz

My last cycle was almost perfect! Rare enough for me! (perfect would have included a BFP!)

The previous cycle to that one was clearly anovulatory, I'll concede to that...
But last month I had the classic biphasic temp pattern, showing a clear ovulation.
Ov pains at all the right times, EWCM gushing everywhere (also very rare for me!).....everything indicated a classic ovulatory cycle...!

Except my CBFM....well it missed it all! It just churned out Highs the whole way through. Even including the first day AF arrived on this current cycle!!! The corresponding sticks on my Ov days had the darker lines in all the right places during the OV period...yet the CBFM still said 'High'.

Either my CBFM isn't compatible with "me".....or its just not working properly....I've only ever had 'Peak' twice in 7 cycles...

Any thoughts?


----------



## mrsc81

Have you had your hormone levels checked? Possibly a hormone imbalance? Im cd6 on my 3rd cycle using it and had highs and peaks on previous 2 cycles.


----------



## day_dreamer

I've just started getting my highs (cd17+18) and there are NO lines on my sticks :shrug:


----------



## Dawnlouise30

That's odd ... i have always had lines on my sticks..... I wonder if there faulty sticks and your maybe getting an incorrect reading... perhaps ring the helpline and check? 




day_dreamer said:


> I've just started getting my highs (cd17+18) and there are NO lines on my sticks :shrug:


----------



## day_dreamer

Todays stick has a line and is still high...seems a correct reading, just no dye in the stick perhaps? Either way, the monitor obviously picked up what it needed to :)


----------



## Ngotasia

Can I join you girls

I am starting to use the CBFM as of today! Very excited.


----------



## danica1

this is our 2nd month trying to conceive last month we used the CBE ovulation kit i surged on day 8 so i ovulated on day 10 so i think, but got a BFN, ill be starting my period the first week in feb. thats when we are starting the CBEM i know its only a 20% chance ill conceive but i cant stop thinking about it, im wondering if anyone else has conceived quickly using the monitor. help!!!!


----------



## Bchacon

I started using cbfm this month on cd6 and was reading high 2 bars, it's now cd 18 and still showing high I am hoping to see a peak soon,


----------



## heavenly

I have been using a CBFM for yonks, so silly question here. Do you just read the monitor or look at the stick as well? I just look at the monitor!


----------



## day_dreamer

I usually just read the monitor. I know the sticks aren't meant to look like other opks...with 2 dark lines...when its peak I think it should be 1 dark line and 1 faint one...but it confuses me cos I'm used to looking for 2dark ones, so I just stick to the monitor.


----------



## tiptoesd101

Hi All,
Wondering if I can get some insite to what may be going on....
I purchased and used my monitor over two years ago...maybe closer to 3, and within 2 months was prego with my lovely 2 yr old daughter... We got it back out recently to try again for #2.
We are a military family stationed overseas and it took a little longer than I thought, and they arrived after my period was already over, and I forgot about the whole m setting....so needless to say, even though my monitor says day 13, I am really on day 15. It asked me to start testing on day 7 which I did. Still on LOW readings....not even one high...even though I am having more cm and the cervix is higher... so any ideas on whats going on? With my daughter, the first month I used it, it went to high just no peak....

As, for my past cycles...the last two have been 30 day cycles before that kinda sketchy because I had a miscarriage back in Sept, so up until the last two it was still off a little ev month. Thanks for any advice!!!


----------



## tiptoesd101

The test sticks took longer to get here I mean!


----------



## lublymummy1

Well i havent been on for a while, however i used to cbfm for 7 mths and with no luck and im now using softcups and conceive plus and hoping to get that BFP this mth had my first positive on a OPK today so guna keep fingers crossed :) x


----------



## mrsc81

lublymummy1 said:


> Well i havent been on for a while, however i used to cbfm for 7 mths and with no luck and im now using softcups and conceive plus and hoping to get that BFP this mth had my first positive on a OPK today so guna keep fingers crossed :) x

Did you get peaks on your cbfm?? Just you said, you just had your first positive opk?


----------



## Love2011

:thumbup::baby::baby::flower: Hello all,
Updating my earlier posts , I 'm now at 41 I'm the proud mother of beautiful ,healthy twin girls after using clearblue & pregnancy vits. Hope this gives hope to everyone. xxxx:cloud9:


----------



## dippyns

Hello ladies...need ur opinions

Yesterday and today(CD 16) I got a peak on CBFM, with just a day of high..Here is my BD chart..do I have any chances? I will BD today too

CD 5-->Low-->BD
CD 7-->Low-->BD
CD 10-->Low-->BD
CD 12-->Low-->BD
CD 13-->Low-->BD
CD 14-->High-->No BD :-(
CD 15-->Peak-->BD

I have a very positve feel this month..I really hope this is our month


----------



## dippyns

bump


----------



## heavenly

dippyns said:


> Hello ladies...need ur opinions
> 
> Yesterday and today(CD 16) I got a peak on CBFM, with just a day of high..Here is my BD chart..do I have any chances? I will BD today too
> 
> CD 5-->Low-->BD
> CD 7-->Low-->BD
> CD 10-->Low-->BD
> CD 12-->Low-->BD
> CD 13-->Low-->BD
> CD 14-->High-->No BD :-(
> CD 15-->Peak-->BD
> 
> I have a very positve feel this month..I really hope this is our month

It just takes the once hun, so don't give up til AF appears!! :hugs:


----------



## Bride2b

dippyns said:


> Hello ladies...need ur opinions
> 
> Yesterday and today(CD 16) I got a peak on CBFM, with just a day of high..Here is my BD chart..do I have any chances? I will BD today too
> 
> CD 5-->Low-->BD
> CD 7-->Low-->BD
> CD 10-->Low-->BD
> CD 12-->Low-->BD
> CD 13-->Low-->BD
> CD 14-->High-->No BD :-(
> CD 15-->Peak-->BD
> 
> I have a very positve feel this month..I really hope this is our month

Yes def BD today and tomorrow (when it should show high) You have a great chance hun, dont worry too much about not BD on CD14, it just means those little spermies had longer to mature and then your CD15 sperm should be all nice and strong ready to meet your egg yesterday or today. Looks good xx


----------



## dippyns

Its so difficult to get DH to BD on right days...frustrating..he is always in mood on wrong days...come peak and mood goes for a toss...i wonder if its performance pressure? I guess I shld not tell him if the day is good or bad..I hope tonight I am succesfull in seducing him..lol


----------



## mrsc81

dippyns said:


> Its so difficult to get DH to BD on right days...frustrating..he is always in mood on wrong days...come peak and mood goes for a toss...i wonder if its performance pressure? I guess I shld not tell him if the day is good or bad..I hope tonight I am succesfull in seducing him..lol

Yes i made the mistake of telling my dh about my highs and peaks and he admitted it put pressure on him so ive not been telling him since, i just say, we need sexy time tonight :haha:


----------



## heavenly

Could you ladies have a look at mine? Have I covered enough bases this cycle?

CD8 - High - BD
CD9 - High
CD10 - High - BD
CD11 - High
CD12 - High - BD
CD13 - Peak - BD definitely OV'd, twinges, CM
CD14 - Peak - BD
CD15 - High
CD16 - Low - BD


----------



## mrsc81

I have tried bd every high and peak on 1st cbfm cycle, then the last 2 we bd every other high and both peaks and following high, i think next cycle i will try back to every high and peaks again..
You have def bd enough :thumbup:


----------



## SamandJo88

Hi, I'd love to hear from ANYONE who can try to remotely figure out what the HELL is going on with my chart :S.. I got a positive digital OPK 2 days ago, Internet Cheapie sticks have been negative the entire time. I've had a slight increase in CM but not much (but that ISN'T unusual for me, I'm using Preseed) 

And the monitor has been showing low for days, and now suddenly, TWO DAYS AFTER the one and only positive , the monitor is showing HIGH??!!! 

Chart is here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/138969/ 

If the positive two days ago was a false, why would my temp be up this morning? (even though not by much) So I'm thinking the positive was a true positive? And if I haven't ovulated, wouldn't my temperatures be staying low, not rising at all?


Any help from anybody would be hugely appreciated 

PS not taking any fertility supplements and dont have pcos, 4th month using CBFM 

PPS Could it be that this is a REALLY short surge and the monitor missed it OR a really long surge, because the IC's are negative BUT theyre definitely slowly getting darker 

HELP!!!!!!


----------



## Bride2b

SamandJo88 said:


> Hi, I'd love to hear from ANYONE who can try to remotely figure out what the HELL is going on with my chart :S.. I got a positive digital OPK 2 days ago, Internet Cheapie sticks have been negative the entire time. I've had a slight increase in CM but not much (but that ISN'T unusual for me, I'm using Preseed)
> 
> And the monitor has been showing low for days, and now suddenly, TWO DAYS AFTER the one and only positive , the monitor is showing HIGH??!!!
> 
> Chart is here: https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/138969/
> 
> If the positive two days ago was a false, why would my temp be up this morning? (even though not by much) So I'm thinking the positive was a true positive? And if I haven't ovulated, wouldn't my temperatures be staying low, not rising at all?
> 
> 
> Any help from anybody would be hugely appreciated
> 
> PS not taking any fertility supplements and dont have pcos, 4th month using CBFM
> 
> PPS Could it be that this is a REALLY short surge and the monitor missed it OR a really long surge, because the IC's are negative BUT theyre definitely slowly getting darker
> 
> HELP!!!!!!

Sometimes temps can rise up and down slightly depending on how much sleep you have had, or if you temped slightly earlier / later. 

My guess is that you havent OV'd yet. Usually the temp rises more than what it has done. My suggestion would be to BD just incase it rises in the next few days as you OV'd last month on CD13 by the looks of it. If your CBFM is saying high I would go with that, especially if its your 4th cycle as it has learnt your cycle. I would trust CBFM over internet cheapies. Just keep BD every other day until you get a peak then BD 3 days in a row. Thats my advice xx


----------



## babydust818

i say believe your CBFM. Sometimes you can ovulate the evening before a peak so that's why it's important to BD every other day. Hang in there. I'd wait it out and see.


----------



## woohoo

hi, im selling a cbfm brand new in box still sealed £60 postage included (recorded delivery as its expensive so i know its got to the person) would anyone be interested or know anyone that would be interested? ive had it on the for sale bit but not much interest so thought id try here. hope u dont mind? x


----------



## 2016

Just lurking here in CBFM world. Stopped using mine a few cycles ago because the sticks are too expensive and I get more of a warning from cheap OPKs. I used it for 4 cycles in all and have now been TTC almost 12 cycles! :dohh:

Anyway, about BD timing I thought I would just tell you a story about my friend on here who BD only ONCE all cycle 7 days BEFORE ov because she was trying to AVOID pregnancy due to having a womb scraping after ov (to test for uterine killer cells). She had the scraping done ie. the entire surface of her uterus was slightly scraped to take a layer of cells...then 2 days later got a :bfp: :wacko: That bfp is now her beautiful daughter. Just shows if it's meant to happen it will, against all odds. :flower:


----------



## dippyns

2016 said:


> Just lurking here in CBFM world. Stopped using mine a few cycles ago because the sticks are too expensive and I get more of a warning from cheap OPKs. I used it for 4 cycles in all and have now been TTC almost 12 cycles! :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, about BD timing I thought I would just tell you a story about my friend on here who BD only ONCE all cycle 7 days BEFORE ov because she was trying to AVOID pregnancy due to having a womb scraping after ov (to test for uterine killer cells). She had the scraping done ie. the entire surface of her uterus was slightly scraped to take a layer of cells...then 2 days later got a :bfp: :wacko: That bfp is now her beautiful daughter. Just shows if it's meant to happen it will, against all odds. :flower:


Oh wow..how could this happen..really a miracle! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Bride2b

Wow thats AMAZING!! I firmly believe it will happe when it happens & no amount of stressing will help....in fact it does the opposite.

I got my BFP after stopping using cbfm last time, it helped me know when I was ov'ing, so I knew when best to BD. I'm planning on using mine for a few cycles until they get back to normal after my loss as my body has gone wonky! I think chilling out really helps the whole process!xx


----------



## heavenly

2016 said:


> Anyway, about BD timing I thought I would just tell you a story about my friend on here who BD only ONCE all cycle 7 days BEFORE ov because she was trying to AVOID pregnancy due to having a womb scraping after ov (to test for uterine killer cells). She had the scraping done ie. the entire surface of her uterus was slightly scraped to take a layer of cells...then 2 days later got a :bfp: :wacko: That bfp is now her beautiful daughter. Just shows if it's meant to happen it will, against all odds. :flower:

Thank you for that positive post! :flower:


----------



## chicky160

Hi everyone! Can I join :)

Been lurking around this thread for a couple of weeks now, I've recently bought a cbfm and hope to get my first poas request tomorrow!!! Yippee!!!
Also started temping a month ago and from what I can work out don't ovulate till day 22 of a 32 day cycle! Hmmmmm anyway hope that it'll tell me I've been charting all wrong, well not reading them properly at least an ov happens much much earlier. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Love2011

I think clearblue is pretty accurate, but it's us that sometimes are changeable. At 40 My cycles had reduced to 24 days but clearblue showed my ovulation at 10 days. I thought it would be about 14 days in. Clearblue was right because I'm now the mother of not 1 but 2 beautiful non identical 4 month old twin girls which was a spontaneous natural pregnancy so it predicted it well. We only tried in that month & it worked at my 1st time trying


----------



## chicky160

did my first poas wooooooooooo!!!!!:wohoo:


----------



## psych1126

Hi - I've been searching around to see if anyone else has been in the same boat with the CBFM... 

This is my first cycle using it, and I started testing on day 6. I have had high readings every day since the first test to now CD 19. My cycles are really irregular, but it seems that many of the posts I've seen -- even from the irregular and/or first time users -- show at least some lows early on, followed by a number of highs and back to low. I've not had any lows at all.

Ideas? I've been checked for things like PCOS, cysts etc and all my Dr can tell me is my infertility is "unexplained".


----------



## babydust818

The first month there's a lot of girls who never ever get a peak. I was one of the lucky ones who did BUT the next month i got highs for 20 days in a row and never a peak. Wait it out for next month because the CBFM is trying to get to know your body. So next month it will have a better understanding of you and will peak when it's time. Some girls have to wait even for the 3rd month for CBFM to work itself out.


----------



## chicky160

hey :) i cant help much but also thought i would get all highs from day one going on what other users had said, maybe its just getting to know you x


----------



## mrsc81

Personally i had low/high/peak from 1st cycle using it. I have heard of lots of women only getting lows and highs 1st cycle but i find it strange you didnt have any lows to start with. Are you definately not pregnant? as ive read the monitor reads high when you are?


----------



## psych1126

Hi - although I would love to think I am, I am definitely not pregnant. I read the same thing about all highs = pregnant, got my hopes up, got tested and BFN. Boo.

That's why I thought that this was so weird; everything I've read about the monitor taking time to get to know the cycle talks about lows and highs with no peaks, not all highs from the beginning. 

Thanks for replying!


----------



## babydust818

Like i said i had 20 highs in a row 2 months ago. I have continued getting all highs ever since. I haven't got a low or a peak. I pray i don't have pcos.


----------



## laurac1988

I just got my hands on a CBFM. Am now 4 days into my cycle with it. I'm hoping it tracks my cycles ok so I can spend less time studying lines on OPKs! xx


----------



## chicky160

laurac1988 said:


> I just got my hands on a CBFM. Am now 4 days into my cycle with it. I'm hoping it tracks my cycles ok so I can spend less time studying lines on OPKs! xx

good luck to you! its my first cycle with it too on cd8 now :thumbup:


----------



## Bride2b

I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?

If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?

Does anyone else use FF & CBFM that might be able to any shed light? xxx


----------



## chicky160

Bride2b said:


> I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?
> 
> If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?
> 
> Does anyone else use FF & CBFM that might be able to any shed light? xxx

hiya i use both and i think you probably o'd on day 18, im no expert and havent been doing this long myself so i could be reading it all wrong but if thats what cbfm said and looking at your temps i would say poss ff isnt quite right? x


----------



## Bride2b

chicky160 said:


> Bride2b said:
> 
> 
> I Got peak readings on CD18 &19, on CD18 I had major O pains. Up until today FF had crosshairs on CD18, but today its changed to CD 20 (so after my peak). I would probably agree that I O'd cd18 or 19 as this is when my peaks occurred and the O pains. I just want to know what is more reliable FF or CBFM?
> 
> If you click on my ticker it will take you to my chart. Even if I did o on cd 18 there are three sustained rises above the cover line (that would be placed) ....so why has it moved?
> 
> Does anyone else use FF & CBFM that might be able to any shed light? xxx
> 
> hiya i use both and i think you probably o'd on day 18, im no expert and havent been doing this long myself so i could be reading it all wrong but if thats what cbfm said and looking at your temps i would say poss ff isnt quite right? xClick to expand...

Ah thanks for your reply! I use a few different threads and this seems to be the general concensus! Its so damn confusing! I'm glad most people are saying cd18! I might ask the expects at FF. xx


----------



## chicky160

how is everybody? cd14 for me and still a high, cant wait for that peak!:spermy:


----------



## Bride2b

chicky160 said:


> how is everybody? cd14 for me and still a high, cant wait for that peak!:spermy:

Its so exciting when you see the peak - hope it comes soon!

I'm 10 dpo (possibly 8 if I go with FF before my settings were changed), I hate waiting!!!!


----------



## chicky160

Bride2b said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> how is everybody? cd14 for me and still a high, cant wait for that peak!:spermy:
> 
> Its so exciting when you see the peak - hope it comes soon!
> 
> I'm 10 dpo (possibly 8 if I go with FF before my settings were changed), I hate waiting!!!!Click to expand...

Fingers and toes crossed this is your month! And yes Im moaning waiting for peak assuming il get one can't imagine what the tww is gonna be like! Good luck and lots of :hugs: you get your bfp!!!


----------



## heavenly

I am on CD6, monitor usually starts me to start testing on CD8. Last couple of cycles I have ovulated on CD13. I am on my third round of Clomid.

Good luck to everyone this cycle!! :flower:


----------



## chicky160

Fxd this is to month heavenly! 3rd time lucky? 

Afm cd 15 and still high although I did have quite a substantial temp drop this morning? Maybe because I slept under an open window! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings x


----------



## Lady Harriet

Hi,

Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread! I'm on my third month TTC and this is my first month of using the monitor.

I'm on cd14 at the moment, have had a run of highs and am hoping for peaks in the next day or so. My friend got pregnant within two months of using this, so am hoping it works for me too!

I came off Cileste in December, January was pretty awful with horrible withdrawal symptoms (spots, weight gain, cramps etc) but periods seem to be back to normal now,although they are a lot lighter now. Has anyone else experienced this?

Good luck to all you ladies trying, here's hoping using the monitor brings us some good news soon!

x


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> Hi,
> 
> Hope you don't mind me gatecrashing this thread! I'm on my third month TTC and this is my first month of using the monitor.
> 
> I'm on cd14 at the moment, have had a run of highs and am hoping for peaks in the next day or so. My friend got pregnant within two months of using this, so am hoping it works for me too!
> 
> I came off Cileste in December, January was pretty awful with horrible withdrawal symptoms (spots, weight gain, cramps etc) but periods seem to be back to normal now,although they are a lot lighter now. Has anyone else experienced this?
> 
> Good luck to all you ladies trying, here's hoping using the monitor brings us some good news soon!
> 
> x


Hi lady Harriet can't be of much use as I have never been on bc but wanted to welcome you to the thread! Ur only a day apart from me so we can endure the dreaded tww together! X


Fxd we all get our much deserved :bfp: soon!!!!!!


----------



## Lady Harriet

Fingers crossed - don't know if it's the Spring weather but am feeling really posiive about this month! Baby dust to us all! :dust:


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> Fingers crossed - don't know if it's the Spring weather but am feeling really posiive about this month! Baby dust to us all! :dust:

Me too! Lol must be he sunshine hey, well I'm on cd16 and still no peak on cbfm and -opk. I know you shouldn't use fmu but couldn't help myself! Apart from a little ewcm not much to report. 

:dust::dust:to all x


----------



## Lady Harriet

Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!


----------



## Truffleax

This is my 3rd month using the CBFM however I reset it last month so as far as the CBFM is concerned this is my second I've had nothing but highs from CD 6 all the way through! I am on CD 19 now! I had my peaks on CD 13 & 14 for the last 2 months plus I had EWCM on CD 12 / 13 so we BD'd around that time anyway! hoping for a BFP this month despite the constant highs! 

Good Luck Ladies! Welcome to the thread Lady Harriet!

xxx


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!


I'm so impatient! Lol. I know not to expect a peak first month and tbh I don't think I'm due to ovulate just yet anyway. Had a strange temp dip yesterday and thought this is it! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings hey. 

Truffle do you think you haven't had a peak because it's getting to know you again? Also I know I probably shouldn't try to read them because I have no idea what they mean but I'd read on here that just before o the 2nd line starts to appear and the 1st line fades out a bit? Haven't had that either, have either of you ladies noticed any change on the sticks ?


----------



## Truffleax

chicky160 said:


> Lady Harriet said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!
> 
> 
> I'm so impatient! Lol. I know not to expect a peak first month and tbh I don't think I'm due to ovulate just yet anyway. Had a strange temp dip yesterday and thought this is it! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings hey.
> 
> Truffle do you think you haven't had a peak because it's getting to know you again? Also I know I probably shouldn't try to read them because I have no idea what they mean but I'd read on here that just before o the 2nd line starts to appear and the 1st line fades out a bit? Haven't had that either, have either of you ladies noticed any change on the sticks ?Click to expand...

Hi Chicky Yer that is what I'm going with that it's probably just getting to know me luckily I could read my CM and so I think I know when I ovulated anyway and it was the exact same time as the last 2 months so hopefully I am still in with a chance. I never really pay much attention to the sticks but from glancing at them every now and again I think that is prob right hun one line darker and the other more faded at peak time.


----------



## howyadoin

hi im new 2 all this . been trying 4 about 2 yrs now which feels like a life time and just bought myself a cbfm which ive heard allot of good reports about. i started this on the first day of cycle as in instruction book and went up 2 high on day 12 and is still on high on day 18 ,eagerly waiting for my peak and hopein it doesnt start goin bk down 2 low. i was just wondering if this is normal and if it had happened 2 any1 else on here. also i bought this as used and didnt reset so just wondered if that wud have any influence on the monitor. sorry 4 all the questions.


----------



## heavenly

howyadoin said:


> hi im new 2 all this . been trying 4 about 2 yrs now which feels like a life time and just bought myself a cbfm which ive heard allot of good reports about. i started this on the first day of cycle as in instruction book and went up 2 high on day 12 and is still on high on day 18 ,eagerly waiting for my peak and hopein it doesnt start goin bk down 2 low. i was just wondering if this is normal and if it had happened 2 any1 else on here. also i bought this as used and didnt reset so just wondered if that wud have any influence on the monitor. sorry 4 all the questions.

You need to reset it.

And it may take 2-3 months before the monitor gets used to your cycle. You may get Highs straight away or just Lows etc.....just be patient, it will settle down into a routine.


----------



## Rachel2512

Hi girls.. I'm new to this!! Have been TTC for a year now without any luck :cry: invested in a cbfm and currently on day 5.. Guess its gonna ask me to start testing tomorrow.. Very exited. Just looking for people who are in the same boat as me to share info, highs, peaks etc with.. Heard some fab reports about this little machine and read some very positive stories:happydance: hope it works a swell for me.. Fingers crossed and lots of baby dust xxx


----------



## Truffleax

Good Luck with the monitor Rachel2512 we all have really high hopes for this little machine hope it works for us all! :) it will ask for a stick tomorrow so exciting when you see your first peak! remember to make the most of your high days before hand too :) xxx


----------



## Lady Harriet

chicky160 said:


> Lady Harriet said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!
> 
> 
> I'm so impatient! Lol. I know not to expect a peak first month and tbh I don't think I'm due to ovulate just yet anyway. Had a strange temp dip yesterday and thought this is it! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings hey.
> 
> Truffle do you think you haven't had a peak because it's getting to know you again? Also I know I probably shouldn't try to read them because I have no idea what they mean but I'd read on here that just before o the 2nd line starts to appear and the 1st line fades out a bit? Haven't had that either, have either of you ladies noticed any change on the sticks ?Click to expand...

I'm on CD16 now and still no peak, still highs, but I did notice the dark blue line today which I haven't seen before. Am just going to try and get as much BDing in as possible this weekend, peak or no peak!


----------



## Lady Harriet

chicky160 said:


> Lady Harriet said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!
> 
> 
> I'm so impatient! Lol. I know not to expect a peak first month and tbh I don't think I'm due to ovulate just yet anyway. Had a strange temp dip yesterday and thought this is it! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings hey.
> 
> Truffle do you think you haven't had a peak because it's getting to know you again? Also I know I probably shouldn't try to read them because I have no idea what they mean but I'd read on here that just before o the 2nd line starts to appear and the 1st line fades out a bit? Haven't had that either, have either of you ladies noticed any change on the sticks ?Click to expand...

I'm on CD16 now and still no peak, still highs, but I did notice the dark blue line today which I haven't seen before. Am just going to try and get as much BDing in as possible this weekend, peak or no peak! :kiss:


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lady Harriet said:
> 
> 
> Hmm, no peak for me either yet and I'm on CD15 today. Fingers crossed we both get that egg symbol soon!
> 
> 
> I'm so impatient! Lol. I know not to expect a peak first month and tbh I don't think I'm due to ovulate just yet anyway. Had a strange temp dip yesterday and thought this is it! Lol. Oh well see what tomorrow brings hey.
> 
> Truffle do you think you haven't had a peak because it's getting to know you again? Also I know I probably shouldn't try to read them because I have no idea what they mean but I'd read on here that just before o the 2nd line starts to appear and the 1st line fades out a bit? Haven't had that either, have either of you ladies noticed any change on the sticks ?Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on CD16 now and still no peak, still highs, but I did notice the dark blue line today which I haven't seen before. Am just going to try and get as much BDing in as possible this weekend, peak or no peak! :kiss:[/QUOTE
> 
> 
> Hey lady h cd 17 and I got my first peak! First month! Hope it is working out well for you too hunny :) xClick to expand...


----------



## Lady Harriet

That's great news, congratulations! You've given me hope! Fingers crossed I get my peak soon too. When are you due to test? xx


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> That's great news, congratulations! You've given me hope! Fingers crossed I get my peak soon too. When are you due to test? xx

Well cycles can vary from 30-33 days but I usually know at least a day before so in 16 days :) I'm not holding my breath it's only first month on cbfm and trying since 2004 I'm just really happy to finally be working out my body x


----------



## heavenly

My monitor gets me to start testing around CD7, I usually get Highs from CD9 and then I get Peaks on CD13 and CD14, then a Peak on CD15, then back to Low. So I get a good 7 days to try and fit in as much BDing as poss!!!


----------



## Bride2b

All the newbies it may take a while for the monitor to learn your cycle, I really think its worth the investment especially if you have been ttc a while & had no luck. 

I am about to start my 2nd cycle with cbfm & hopefully from what I saw last month I will be in a better position to catch the egg this month. I only got 2 highs before it turned into a peak, which caught me unawares & we didnt BD on these high days as I expected a few more & was going to bd on them! Never mind whats done is done & this month will be the one! I've read so many posts on the internet about people using it one month & then getting a bfp - lucky ladies! But at least we know what it increases the chances of conception! Good luck xx


----------



## laurac1988

Another high day for me today. Makes about seven so far in total.

Good news is that my donor is now back in the country *wipes brow* phew!


----------



## heavenly

Had Highs on CD9, CD10 and CD11, and got a Peak today (CD12), which is a day earlier than normal.


----------



## Lady Harriet

That's really lucky! I'm on my first month of using the CBFM, am on CD19 and still no peak - just highs. 

Hopefully the machine is just getting to know me. I saw a dark blue line on the stick on Thursday and Friday and felt as though I might be ovulating, so I reckon it may have happened then. I honestly have no idea! Everything feels like a completely mystery to me at the moment - I almost regret being on the pill for so long (am on my third month TTC after coming off) as I don't feel in tune with my body AT ALL :( 

Does anyone else feel like this?


----------



## heavenly

Lady Harriet said:


> That's really lucky! I'm on my first month of using the CBFM, am on CD19 and still no peak - just highs.
> 
> Hopefully the machine is just getting to know me. I saw a dark blue line on the stick on Thursday and Friday and felt as though I might be ovulating, so I reckon it may have happened then. I honestly have no idea! Everything feels like a completely mystery to me at the moment - I almost regret being on the pill for so long (am on my third month TTC after coming off) as I don't feel in tune with my body AT ALL :(
> 
> Does anyone else feel like this?

Don't worry, I was on the pill for EONS before i started TTC. It will take a little time for the monitor to get used to your cycle, but you will get there. x


----------



## Bride2b

You will get there Lady Harriet, its a pain in the arse when you feel ready & you dont know whats going on. You spend forever on bc & then you cant get pg when you come off it! Its very frustrating. I would just say make sure the whole time you are getting highs to keep BD every other day just incase you dont get a peak & that way if you do O and its not detected all bases are covered.
Bodies are frustrating but the cbfm is great and will definately give you more idea about your body than not having one! Good luck xx


----------



## Lady Harriet

Aw, thanks for the support ladies! You're absolutely right, it's just hard not to get frustrated- and it's only been 3 months! I think I might need to work on my patience levels :)

Here's some baby dust to the both of you! :dust:


----------



## laurac1988

Day 16 and on my eighth days of "high"

dont usually ov until day 26ish...


----------



## Anxiously

Hi everyone, I'm new to this board. Have been seeing some weird temps vs CBFM readings this cycle, hoping you gals can help shed some light. 

Had a m/c last Aug, and have been using CBFM since Oct '11. Here are my historical readings:

Oct - Peak on CD19 and 20
Nov - Annovulatory
Dec (clomid) - High since CD10, peak on CD16 and 17
Jan (clomid) - High since CD10, peak on CD13 and 14

A CD21 blood test during the Dec clomid cycle showed that my progesterone levels were over the roof at 190+ nmol/l (anything above 30 nmol/l indicates ovulation).

This cycle, my temps have been steadily increasing since CD12 but CBFM is still reading High and I can't see a clear cover line. I have been sleeping well with no drastic changes in room temperature, so I don't think my temps are off. 

Could CBFM be confused by my increased hormone levels during the 2 clomid cycles? Could I have ovulated already with just 2 bars?


----------



## chicky160

hi ladies how are we all doing with our monitors? :hugs: xx


----------



## mrsc81

cd17 of cycle 5 using the monitor, hoping for success this cycle!


----------



## chicky160

I am too!! Fxd for us all! I ov late (cd 22 and I'm on cd25) this month well later than last month anyway so I now cannot live without my little white friend, I think my ov bounces around a bit so no wonder I've never had a bfp! Always missing the egg :) x


----------



## Lady Harriet

Well I accidentally dropped mine down the loo and now I think it's broken!!

Anyway, AF is due today but no sign yet. I BDed around the egg time, so am keeping everything crossed - not least so that I don't have to buy another monitor!!

Have got a stinking cold at the moment, am hoping that's a good sign...


----------



## chicky160

Lady Harriet said:


> Well I accidentally dropped mine down the loo and now I think it's broken!!
> 
> Anyway, AF is due today but no sign yet. I BDed around the egg time, so am keeping everything crossed - not least so that I don't have to buy another monitor!!
> 
> Have got a stinking cold at the moment, am hoping that's a good sign...



Ooh fxd for u lady Harriet :happydance: let's hope the witch stays away :) keep us posted! I can't believe you dropped it down the toilet lol. I know it's not really funny but it did make me chuckle I've nearly done that sooooo many times! Learnt to put the lid down! Xxx


----------



## z0e_ttc

hi i just signed up to this site a few fays ago  i have recently got a clearblue monitor but not used it yet still waiting on a period to arrive :-\ its annoying because im so ecited to use it lol i havnt read all the comments has it worked for anyone? and what if i start my period early in the moning do i wait untill the next day to use it and set it as day one? thanks in advance  baby dust to you all xx


----------



## chicky160

z0e_ttc said:


> hi i just signed up to this site a few fays ago  i have recently got a clearblue monitor but not used it yet still waiting on a period to arrive :-\ its annoying because im so ecited to use it lol i havnt read all the comments has it worked for anyone? and what if i start my period early in the moning do i wait untill the next day to use it and set it as day one? thanks in advance  baby dust to you all xx



Welcome Zoe! :hugs:

Ok so if you start your period in the morning I would set that as day 1. I'd normally set it the following day when I get spotting the day before full flow but nothing more or period starts in the evening x


----------



## kraftykoala

Ooooh chicky, your chart is looking nice!


----------



## chicky160

kraftykoala said:


> Ooooh chicky, your chart is looking nice!



now i just posted on another thread (cbfm buddies) because i thought maybe my thermometer is broken :shrug: i know its different to last months and all the others i have on paper at home but im really no expert when it comes to my own! :haha: x


oh and yep ive tested lol, i know i know its only 9dpo but couldnt help myself! lol it is a bfn of course xxx


----------



## CrystalDiva

Hi Im new to this site and Im on my first month of using the CBFM....... I have a 25 day cycle, got my last af on 29/3/12 monitor showed highs from Day 6 with me peaking on Days 13 + 14 obviously a high the day after and then down to lows.... Im now on Day 26 (af was due yesterday) but that makes me only 12 DPO so im thinking maybe the monitor got it wrong? Is that possible? I had some mild cramping like a dull ache yesterday arvo which lasted until just before i went to bed and again in past hour the cramping has came back again, I did a HPT this morning and got a BFN which i was kinda expecting lol but there doesnt seem to be any sign of af coming.... cm is white with no discolouration at all . If the monitor is right with results it gave me then could yesterday have been implantation? Is it possible for implantation to occur the day af is due? Bearing in mind i was only 11dpo yesterday? x


----------



## chicky160

CrystalDiva said:


> Hi Im new to this site and Im on my first month of using the CBFM....... I have a 25 day cycle, got my last af on 29/3/12 monitor showed highs from Day 6 with me peaking on Days 13 + 14 obviously a high the day after and then down to lows.... Im now on Day 26 (af was due yesterday) but that makes me only 12 DPO so im thinking maybe the monitor got it wrong? Is that possible? I had some mild cramping like a dull ache yesterday arvo which lasted until just before i went to bed and again in past hour the cramping has came back again, I did a HPT this morning and got a BFN which i was kinda expecting lol but there doesnt seem to be any sign of af coming.... cm is white with no discolouration at all . If the monitor is right with results it gave me then could yesterday have been implantation? Is it possible for implantation to occur the day af is due? Bearing in mind i was only 11dpo yesterday? x


Hi hun from what I know inplantation can or most often occurs between 6-12 dpo! Fxd crossed :) x


----------



## CrystalDiva

Hi Chicky160 , yep thats what i was thinking aswell, just everywhere i look it talks about the TWW after implantation but as my cycle is so short id only be waiting a few days so dont know if monitor is accurate or not for my 1st cycle. Aaarrgghh im climbing the walls here, I have no idea how girls can go through this month after month lol Fxd for you too x


----------



## chicky160

CrystalDiva said:


> Hi Chicky160 , yep thats what i was thinking aswell, just everywhere i look it talks about the TWW after implantation but as my cycle is so short id only be waiting a few days so dont know if monitor is accurate or not for my 1st cycle. Aaarrgghh im climbing the walls here, I have no idea how girls can go through this month after month lol Fxd for you too x



Well it takes a cycle to get to know you :) so all you can do like us is unfortunately wait it out, and see what next cycle brings, if you get one! Good luck hun xxxx


----------



## kraftykoala

chicky160 said:


> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh chicky, your chart is looking nice!
> 
> 
> 
> now i just posted on another thread (cbfm buddies) because i thought maybe my thermometer is broken :shrug: i know its different to last months and all the others i have on paper at home but im really no expert when it comes to my own! :haha: x
> 
> 
> oh and yep ive tested lol, i know i know its only 9dpo but couldnt help myself! lol it is a bfn of course xxxClick to expand...

I'm no expert either but it looks perfect, it's going up, little dip (implantation?), looks awesome! Have a look at mine, fairly convinced my thermometer is knacked, but then i've had 14 days of highs on my CBFM so perhaps it's my body that's knacked lol


----------



## chicky160

kraftykoala said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kraftykoala said:
> 
> 
> Ooooh chicky, your chart is looking nice!
> 
> 
> 
> now i just posted on another thread (cbfm buddies) because i thought maybe my thermometer is broken :shrug: i know its different to last months and all the others i have on paper at home but im really no expert when it comes to my own! :haha: x
> 
> 
> oh and yep ive tested lol, i know i know its only 9dpo but couldnt help myself! lol it is a bfn of course xxxClick to expand...
> 
> I'm no expert either but it looks perfect, it's going up, little dip (implantation?), looks awesome! Have a look at mine, fairly convinced my thermometer is knacked, but then i've had 14 days of highs on my CBFM so perhaps it's my body that's knacked lolClick to expand...


Hmm I always though 5dpo was a tad early, besides it took a massive dive this morning so pretty sure I'm out. Is it your first cycle with cbfm? Xx


----------



## kraftykoala

If only it was my first month, last month I had peaks and everything, this month nothing but endless highs. I'm crampy today so think af is on her way. My cycles vary from 26 - 34 days so was relying on temping and the cbfm to help me out but maybe I didn't ovulate this month. I've got some SI's for next month hoping they will regulate me a bit.


----------



## chicky160

kraftykoala said:


> If only it was my first month, last month I had peaks and everything, this month nothing but endless highs. I'm crampy today so think af is on her way. My cycles vary from 26 - 34 days so was relying on temping and the cbfm to help me out but maybe I didn't ovulate this month. I've got some SI's for next month hoping they will regulate me a bit.

 

Ooh what are si's? And I'm sorry I can't be more help with your chart :( why don't you post it there's lots of chalt staplers here who would love to work it out for you! :). X


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, 

I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD16 and 11th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, today it moved it to CD13. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks? 

Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD16 and 11th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, today it moved it to CD13. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks?
> 
> Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!



It could be urine samples do you have a link to your chart? I'm not home and online again till 7 ish so if you can link it il have a peek for you when I get home :) x


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD16 and 11th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, today it moved it to CD13. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks?
> 
> Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> It could be urine samples do you have a link to your chart? I'm not home and online again till 7 ish so if you can link it il have a peek for you when I get home :) xClick to expand...

Thank you so much!! i attached my chart here
 



Attached Files:







2012 chartgraph module Apr 12 Draft 2.png
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## chicky160

Briss said:


> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD16 and 11th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, today it moved it to CD13. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks?
> 
> Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> It could be urine samples do you have a link to your chart? I'm not home and online again till 7 ish so if you can link it il have a peek for you when I get home :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! i attached my chart hereClick to expand...



Hi hun sorry it's taken so long to get back to you! So it definately looks to me like you've ov on cd 13 because of those 3 higher temps It's possible the cbfm just missed it I'd say because of urine samples but it not that uncommon anyway, and there are lots of ladies who got their bfp without any peaks! As you've had normal months until now I think next cycle if you he one will be back to normal again.


----------



## Briss

chicky160 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chicky160 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies,
> 
> I am struggling with my CBFM and need some help. I had 3 perfect cycles with 3-4 highs and 2 peaks, all on the same days, everything was great and temp charts confirmed that I ovulate on the second peak, I was totally in love with my CBFM and now this? it is my CD16 and 11th day of highs, no peaks, temperatures are totally crazy: FF firstly gave me O on CD 9, today it moved it to CD13. In any event my cycles are 26-28 days and I usually O on CD13-14, One thing to note is that I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy on CD5 followed by an infection so my urine samples might not have been of "premium quality" so am thinking whether I should give up on CBFM for this cycle and save some sticks?
> 
> Any advice or suggestions are appreciated!
> 
> 
> 
> It could be urine samples do you have a link to your chart? I'm not home and online again till 7 ish so if you can link it il have a peek for you when I get home :) xClick to expand...
> 
> Thank you so much!! i attached my chart hereClick to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi hun sorry it's taken so long to get back to you! So it definately looks to me like you've ov on cd 13 because of those 3 higher temps It's possible the cbfm just missed it I'd say because of urine samples but it not that uncommon anyway, and there are lots of ladies who got their bfp without any peaks! As you've had normal months until now I think next cycle if you he one will be back to normal again.Click to expand...

Thank you for your advice with this!! really appreciate it! I also thought that CD13 looks more like it but today temp has gone down a bit and FF moved my O back to CD9 (attached), very confused! CBFM still showed "high" this morning. in any case we are not TTC this cycle (because of this infection I have to take antibiotics for a week so do not think this is the best time) I just wanted to know whether my O can be affected in certain circumstances (like lap).
 



Attached Files:







chartgraph_module.png
File size: 12.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## ilovepiano

Hi there, i'm new to this thread. I got my CBFM on CD 5 and since it was already 5 in the evening, i'm having to test with morning urine - which i keep a sample of in a containter (yuck i know...) after 2pm. Do you think that using this system - trying not to waste a cycle- i will eventually get accurate results? y'day i was on cd10 and it's still low!! when i thought I o'd on day 10 or 11!!!! I usually have a 28 day cycle.

By the way i have a stomach bug, i hope that if i take medications this wouldn't mess things up! (i plan on taking tablets named Clin Flor to help re-balance the flora in there)

Thanks!


----------



## mrsc81

You could of just set it the following morning, i know you can keep urine to use but im not sure about the whole day, i thought a few hours, might be ok though :shrug: You might not get a peak on your first cycle using it, personally i did, but alot dont.


----------



## ilovepiano

mrsc81 said:


> You could of just set it the following morning, i know you can keep urine to use but im not sure about the whole day, i thought a few hours, might be ok though :shrug: You might not get a peak on your first cycle using it, personally i did, but alot dont.

The following morning could have been CD6 and i read that you can set it only till Cd5, that's why i had to set it there and then :shrug: and i think i'm keeping it for too long as well as it stays there from 7am till 2pm, but at least i'm trying.


----------



## mrsc81

It would of been fine to test a day out, you could of set it next day as cd5 when really you would of been cd6, next cycle set it in the morning :thumbup:


----------



## ilovepiano

mrsc81 said:


> It would of been fine to test a day out, you could of set it next day as cd5 when really you would of been cd6, next cycle set it in the morning :thumbup:

Yes i should have done that but i'm too much to the book lol! :dohh:


----------



## ilovepiano

UPDATE:- finally a first High YAAAY :happydance:

so it is working even though i'm using the morning wee after 6hrs :haha: i tricked the machine :winkwink:


----------



## Tella

Hope to get some inspiration from you girls that has had success witht he CBFM!!! Im currently on my first cycle of using the CBFM after 2yrs of TTC, 3 IUIs and 2 IVF which has all been BFN. All test are fine including tyriod, auto immune, hormone levels everything. So we back to Natural TTC for the rest of the year with assistance from the CBFM and DHEA!

I also got my monitor late on CD5, so i set it the next day as CD5. So had my first test today and obviously low but it was great to do the first one.

Im planning on to just have fun till the Highs show up then BD EOD and then peak BD on both days and try for the following high day as well. That is given that i get a peak on my first cycle of using it.


----------



## kit603

Hi there! :) I'm new to this thread... 

I've been TTC for 3 years now and bought a CBFM last year whilst I was having regular cycles thanks to Clomid and Metformin... it arrived mid cycle so I started using it at the next cycle and from then onwards had irregular 90+ day cycles so it was pretty pointless. 

In the last 4 months, my cycles have become regular again from 31 days to around 45 days so for the last 3 months i've been testing with CBFM. The first 2 months I got lows all month and then last month I got a coupple of high days (no peak). This month I got a few high days followed by a peak on CD22, a peak on CD23 and a high on CD24 (then back to low again). I'm over the moon as it looks like i've finally OV'd!  

TWW for me now and then i'll be in a testing frenzy around the 17th September if AF doesn't arrive first... wish me luck :D


----------



## Tella

HI Kit, its great to hear that you got your peaks and o'd this month!!!! Fx'd for two beautiful lines on the 17th, it is my DH's bday so hope it brings you good luck!!!!


----------



## kit603

Thank you


----------



## kit603

I just thought i'd update and let you know that I think I got my BFP this morning! :D 

Got lines (faint but definitely pink) on a FRER, Tesco Cheapie and an IC!

After 3 years TTC, I got my BFP after using the CBFM for a couple of cycles :D


----------



## ilovepiano

Good to hear that kit, i've been using it for a couple of months now and it's a :BFN: yet again. :(

Oh, sorry, where are my manners, CONGRATS!!! :)


----------



## kit603

*hugs* I hope you get your BFP soon! xx


----------



## ilovepiano

kit603 said:


> *hugs* I hope you get your BFP soon! xx

Tks, i hope so too, i'm starting to worry something is wrong.


----------



## MrsFarah

Hi all!

So glad I found this forum! I have PCOS, been ttc for 18 months and still no BFP. I started on metformin on march 2012 but my cycles are not yet regular. I'm on my 2nd cycle with the cbfm, 1st cycle I used 20 sticks, all highs and 2 peaks on the 17th and 18th (DH was not in town, so no bd). I'm on cd15 now (started to POAS on cd9) and still all lows.


----------



## ilovepiano

MrsFarah said:


> Hi all!
> 
> So glad I found this forum! I have PCOS, been ttc for 18 months and still no BFP. I started on metformin on march 2012 but my cycles are not yet regular. I'm on my 2nd cycle with the cbfm, 1st cycle I used 20 sticks, all highs and 2 peaks on the 17th and 18th (DH was not in town, so no bd). I'm on cd15 now (started to POAS on cd9) and still all lows.

Hi MrsFArah :wave:

i hope you find this forum useful, i did. i can't suggest a better place to be! I've been using the CBFM for 2 months now, still no BFP.


----------



## Tella

Huge Congrats Kit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It is awesome to get such inspiring news!!

This is my first month of using the monitor and used 19 sticks in total, 1 low on CD7, from there onwards Highs till this morning when i got a Low again. So I assume it is safe to say im in my TWW now for AF as we did not BD enough this last few days :sad:

But it gives me emense hope that the second cycle i wont get so many highs.


----------



## kit603

The first month I used the CBFM I got loads of highs, then it gradually decreased until it was just 3/4 highs a month (but still no peaks). Then, last cycle, I got lows until CD19, high on CD 20 and 21, peaks on CD22 and 23, another high CD24 and then back to low. 

We had sex on CD 21 and CD 22 and I got my BFP :)


----------



## Squarepants

Hi guys 

Have just started using the cbfm and everytime i put the stick in the cbfm it thinks about it for a second then switches off... I have put new batteries in???

Has anyone else had this happen??

Thanks


----------



## MrsFarah

I think you should put new batteries. It doesn't happen with mine. I turns off only after testing.


----------



## MrsFarah

Oh, btw, I finally got a high today. Hopefully I'll get my peak tomorrow! Yay!


----------



## Squarepants

Oh fingers crossed u get a peak!! 

I have tried new batteries.. I hope im putting the stick in properly...


----------



## ilovepiano

Try seeing the troubleshoot section in the manual. Are you putting in the stick when it requests it or right away? don't put it in right away, let it ask for a stick when you switch it on or it might turn itself off. Otherwise i have no further clue! :shrug:


----------



## Babysmile12

Hi girls! Mind if I join? I have PCOS... & have been NTNP for 2 years, and have been actively TTC conceive for 6 months. And now I'm on Clomid. I had 1cycle on 50mg, no AF & BFN. 2nd cycle..100mg of Clomid... No AF & also bfn .... Now I'm going to start my 3rd cycle on Clomid I will take Clomid & metformin (I have PCOS) I haven't ovulated the last 2 cycles... So I'm thinking of buying a CBFM and ill try see what is going on. Hi do u ladies like it???Anyone on here have PCOS & use CBFM? 
Please help me out 
Babydust to all!!!! :)


----------



## Squarepants

Hi Baby smile

i Have PCOS but this is my first cycle using the cbfm so i won't be to much help

I am currently on cd14

cd10 - low
cd11 - high
cd12 - High
cd13 - High
cd14 - High
cd15??

people have say the monitor may take a couple of cycles before it is truly accurate but u read the cbfm is not recommended for women with pros... I'm taking the chance. i tried to temp track but i wake up at all different times for work....

I will be starting clomid in december after our fertility appointment... 

my partner and i have been together 6 years and never really prevented right from the beginning so he will also have testing in december to make sure all his swimmers are ok.. 

Fingers crossed the cbfm works for you

!!!!!BABY DUST!!!!!


----------



## Squarepants

Bumping this thread :)

Got my peak today!!!!!!!

How is everyone???


----------



## ilovepiano

Squarepants said:


> Bumping this thread :)
> 
> Got my peak today!!!!!!!
> 
> How is everyone???

slightly sore lol!


----------



## Happy Cat

:coffee:Hi ladies, bumping this thread, hope you don't mind. I am on my 3rd cycle with the CBFM. First got peaks day 8&9 after lows then one high on day 10. Last cycle got highs from d8 until d22 then gave up. Reading other people's threads, decided to try again this month, highs since d7, now on d12. How many highs can you get before you ovulate? Should I be worrying?:shrug:


----------



## Briss

I get 2-4 highs before a peak. I had a couple of cycles where I never got a peak (or truly positive OPK), it was after I had lap&Dye/Hysteroscopy which screwed my cycle but then it gradually got back to normal. I usually back up my CBFM with OPK and get a positive OPK on my first or second peak.

if you get peak on CD8, you must have a very short cycle? 22-23 days? try backing it up with OPK and if you cant get a positive OPK or a peak for more than 2-3 cycles I would get checked (day 3 blood test). Although there are quite a few ladies here who got BFPs without ever getting a peak. CBFM does not work for everyone


----------



## pinkhat

Hi. I've been TTC for roughly a year now, and have been using the CBFM for the past 3 months. The first 2 months it worked great, showed me my low days and peak days and seemed right on target with my other O signs. I have a 31 day cycle and usually O on day 17. 

This month I traveled out of state and brought my monitor with me (put it in my checked luggage, if that matters), and suddenly it has stopped working. It turns on and tracks my days, but didn't ask me for a test stick on day 6 like it usually does. It kept reading one bar everyday and wouldn't accept test sticks, even past my normal O date. Today it asked me for a test stick, 5 days after I likely O'd. 

What's up with the monitor? Should I reset it? I don't want to lose 2 months of data if I can avoid it, but I don't know what's wrong with it. I also changed the batteries and that didn't help at all.

Has this happened to anyone here?


----------



## ilovepiano

pinkhat said:


> Hi. I've been TTC for roughly a year now, and have been using the CBFM for the past 3 months. The first 2 months it worked great, showed me my low days and peak days and seemed right on target with my other O signs. I have a 31 day cycle and usually O on day 17.
> 
> This month I traveled out of state and brought my monitor with me (put it in my checked luggage, if that matters), and suddenly it has stopped working. It turns on and tracks my days, but didn't ask me for a test stick on day 6 like it usually does. It kept reading one bar everyday and wouldn't accept test sticks, even past my normal O date. Today it asked me for a test stick, 5 days after I likely O'd.
> 
> What's up with the monitor? Should I reset it? I don't want to lose 2 months of data if I can avoid it, but I don't know what's wrong with it. I also changed the batteries and that didn't help at all.
> 
> Has this happened to anyone here?


I have been using the CBFM for the past 4 cycles (this is my fourth one). I never had this problem. did you reset it on day 1 of your cycle? try reading the troubleshoot section of the booklet or google around maybe you find someone who had the same problem.

Good luck!


----------



## pinkhat

Yep, I reset it on Day 1 like normal, and it's counting accurately, says day 25 now, but just started asking me for test sticks a couple of days ago, *after* I ovulated, rather than on day 6. 

I did google and read the instruction booklet and no luck. I'm going to call them and see if they have any ideas, but figured I'd check here.


----------



## ilovepiano

pinkhat said:


> Yep, I reset it on Day 1 like normal, and it's counting accurately, says day 25 now, but just started asking me for test sticks a couple of days ago, *after* I ovulated, rather than on day 6.
> 
> I did google and read the instruction booklet and no luck. I'm going to call them and see if they have any ideas, but figured I'd check here.

Sorry i really have no clue :blush: try on this other link, there are some nice ladies that can help you hopefully 

https://babyandbump.momtastic.com/ttc-buddies/713514-cbfm-buddy.html


----------



## Themis

With the monitor. Just waiting to test in less than 2 weeks. I hae been TTC for a year now though.


----------



## Pinkee

I like the CBFM, good luck!


----------

